# Authenticate This CÉLINE



## Elliespurse

This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:


Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.


It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:


> Item:
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:


*
 We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*


Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html


Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.


Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.


Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.


Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.


Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.


NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Disclaimer* 

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Sofia_

Hey
eBay Item number ; 321547965995
Sellers name : gem-bean
Description : authentic Celine mini luggage tri colour. 
eBay url : http://www.eBay.co.uk/itm/321547965995?

Hi unoma you asked for zipper makings I am attaching these for you
Originally Posted by Sofia_ 
Mini is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...p2047675.l2557

Recieved the bag, posted pics on photo bucket. 
http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/sophie446/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Sofia_

Found another bag but she has sold fake before looking at older posts but it looks good to me. 
Seller: sunshine123susie
Item : 171511538763
Desc: Celine genuine leather bag


----------



## cindyhe1129

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine phantom tote! Thanks a lot!  

Item: 100%authentic CELINE MEDIUM PHANTOM INDIGO LUGGAGE MINT Bag Sold Out Tpfer

Listing Number: 281474037402

Seller: chloeglamour

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418928f69a


----------



## Luxxbaglover

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Edge in red python?  

Item: Celine Edge -- Red Python / Black Smooth Leather Combo
Listing No.: 161447672717
Seller: gratiaesthetics

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161447672717?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have attached some photos below. thanks.


----------



## *laura*

Hi, have now received the bag and taken more photos as requested- please excuse film is still over metalware. I cannot find a date code/ serial number maybe I'm just not looking in the right place where would this be located on the gourmette?

The eBay link as in previous thread is below in case you need to refer back to it http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181563385030

View attachment 2788192
View attachment 2788193
View attachment 2788194
View attachment 2788195
View attachment 2788196
View attachment 2788197


Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## *laura*

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2788212[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sorry please see attachments I'm not sure if they worked on last post for some reason


----------



## freeforfly

Item:celine micro luggage tri-colour
Seller:rainingtoday
Item number: 181568490567
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181568490567 

Please help authentic this bag. All pics looks good to me. But I need some professional advises.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hoohlala

Hello, I'm a newbie here, and would like to seek some professional advise here, thanks all!

Item: Celine Trio (Large)
Listing Number: 1139165363
Seller: lamwan324
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1139165363?u=lamwan324
Comments: TIA!


----------



## Thun242

Hi there,
I need some info about this Celine bag.. What do you think about, real or not?
Here's some pics:
http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/02_zpsc2ebf15b.jpg
http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/01_zps3c8566cb.jpg
http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/05_zpse0a1b102.jpg
http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/03_zpsfc15c7fe.jpg
http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/04_zps69a4262a.jpg

Thanks,


----------



## avt49

Item: Celine clutch pouch
Listing Number: ??
Seller: Ultimatemakeup
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/51d3816663511405b900179e

Not sure if this is enough information, but thanks anyways!!


----------



## unoma

Sofia_ said:


> Hey
> eBay Item number ; 321547965995
> Sellers name : gem-bean
> Description : authentic Celine mini luggage tri colour.
> eBay url : http://www.eBay.co.uk/itm/321547965995?
> 
> Hi unoma you asked for zipper makings I am attaching these for you
> Originally Posted by Sofia_
> Mini is Auth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...p2047675.l2557
> 
> Recieved the bag, posted pics on photo bucket.
> http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/sophie446/library/?sort=3&page=1



I thought i have already replied to this request. Please next time do more research.
Bag is Auth


----------



## unoma

Sofia_ said:


> Found another bag but she has sold fake before looking at older posts but it looks good to me.
> Seller: sunshine123susie
> Item : 171511538763
> Desc: Celine genuine leather bag



Bag is a Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17151153876...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171511538763&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

cindyhe1129 said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine phantom tote! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: 100%authentic CELINE MEDIUM PHANTOM INDIGO LUGGAGE MINT Bag Sold Out Tpfer
> 
> Listing Number: 281474037402
> 
> Seller: chloeglamour
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418928f69a


I have already replied to this request. Please next time do more research.
Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Luxxbaglover said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Edge in red python?
> 
> Item: Celine Edge -- Red Python / Black Smooth Leather Combo
> Listing No.: 161447672717
> Seller: gratiaesthetics
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161447672717?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have attached some photos below. thanks.



Edge is Auth


----------



## unoma

*laura* said:


> Hi, have now received the bag and taken more photos as requested- please excuse film is still over metalware. I cannot find a date code/ serial number maybe I'm just not looking in the right place where would this be located on the gourmette?
> 
> The eBay link as in previous thread is below in case you need to refer back to it http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181563385030
> 
> View attachment 2788192
> View attachment 2788193
> View attachment 2788194
> View attachment 2788195
> View attachment 2788196
> View attachment 2788197
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.





*laura* said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2788212[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788213
> View attachment 2788215
> View attachment 2788216
> View attachment 2788217
> 
> 
> Sorry please see attachments I'm not sure if they worked on last post for some reason



Goumette is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181563385030


----------



## unoma

freeforfly said:


> Item:celine micro luggage tri-colour
> Seller:rainingtoday
> Item number: 181568490567
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181568490567
> 
> Please help authentic this bag. All pics looks good to me. But I need some professional advises.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

Hoohlala said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie here, and would like to seek some professional advise here, thanks all!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio (Large)
> Listing Number: 1139165363
> Seller: lamwan324
> Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1139165363?u=lamwan324
> Comments: TIA!



Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

Thun242 said:


> Hi there,
> I need some info about this Celine bag.. What do you think about, real or not?
> Here's some pics:
> http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/02_zpsc2ebf15b.jpg
> http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/01_zps3c8566cb.jpg
> http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/05_zpse0a1b102.jpg
> http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/03_zpsfc15c7fe.jpg
> http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/NorbertThunder/ItemPics/Egyeb/04_zps69a4262a.jpg
> 
> Thanks,


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

avt49 said:


> Item: Celine clutch pouch
> Listing Number: ??
> Seller: Ultimatemakeup
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/51d3816663511405b900179e
> 
> Not sure if this is enough information, but thanks anyways!!



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## Sofia_

unoma said:


> Bag is a Fake
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17151153876...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171511538763&_rdc=1


Thank you


----------



## freeforfly

Thank you so much! UNOMA you are the best! XOXO


----------



## oojayceoo

Hi Unoma, please authenticate this Celine Nano:
Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Nano Luggage Bag Red Crossbody Retails $2,700 
Item number: 251690411902
Seller:recloset1                      (186                     ) 
                 Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...700-/251690411902?fromMakeTrack=true#shpCntId
Thank you


----------



## Hoohlala

Thanks unoma!


----------



## Cafiregirl

Could you please authenticate this bag. Thank you

Ebay listing title CELINE shoulder bag. Signature Macadam monogram two tone VTG

eBay item 151133733459

Seller rsvillo

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151133733459

Thank you


----------



## cindyhe1129

Hello! Please authenticate this bag for me  Thanks so much! 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Blue Smooth Leather

Listing Number: 171514634000

Seller: arnoldc428

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171514634000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Thanks again!


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi 

Please help to authenticate this Edge Celine : 

Item : NWT AUTHENTIC CELINE EDGE ROYAL BLUE GRAINED SHOULDER BAG TOTE Mini
Item number : 201183428707
Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/NWT-AUTHENTI...GRAINED-SHOULDER-BAG-TOTE-Mini-/201183428707?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## carmennnn

Hi authenticators

Could I please get this bag authenticated?

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE MICRO HANDBAG TOTE BLACK SMOOTH CALFSKIN
Item Number: 251688672545
Seller ID: black_on_black101
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251688672545?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

All help is appreciated! TIA xx


----------



## willha2109

Hi there,

Can you please authenticate this Celine bag please? 


Item: NEW AUTHENTIC Celine Phantom Luggage Tote Bag - Smooth Cream Leather 

Item number: 271644218990

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/271644218990?nav=SEARCH

Seller: bris-designer-boutique


----------



## becsterrr

Hi there 

Looking to buy my first Celine Luggage and would love someone's help in verifying if this a real Celine or not. 

Thanks so much!  

Item: celine micro luggage


Listing Number: 231369188675


Seller: Jodie-yong 


Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231369188675 


TIA!! x


----------



## unoma

Sofia_ said:


> Thank you



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

freeforfly said:


> Thank you so much! UNOMA you are the best! XOXO



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

oojayceoo said:


> Hi Unoma, please authenticate this Celine Nano:
> Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Nano Luggage Bag Red Crossbody Retails $2,700
> Item number: 251690411902
> Seller:recloset1                      (186                     )
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...700-/251690411902?fromMakeTrack=true#shpCntId
> Thank you



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Hoohlala said:


> Thanks unoma!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

cindyhe1129 said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this bag for me  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Blue Smooth Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 171514634000
> 
> Seller: arnoldc428
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171514634000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Thanks again!



Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Cocotumi said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help to authenticate this Edge Celine :
> 
> Item : NWT AUTHENTIC CELINE EDGE ROYAL BLUE GRAINED SHOULDER BAG TOTE Mini
> Item number : 201183428707
> Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/NWT-AUTHENTI...GRAINED-SHOULDER-BAG-TOTE-Mini-/201183428707?
> 
> Thanks a lot !



Auction ended 3weeks ago.


----------



## unoma

carmennnn said:


> Hi authenticators
> 
> Could I please get this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE MICRO HANDBAG TOTE BLACK SMOOTH CALFSKIN
> Item Number: 251688672545
> Seller ID: black_on_black101
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251688672545?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> All help is appreciated! TIA xx



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

willha2109 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine bag please?
> 
> 
> Item: NEW AUTHENTIC Celine Phantom Luggage Tote Bag - Smooth Cream Leather
> 
> Item number: 271644218990
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/271644218990?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Seller: bris-designer-boutique



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

becsterrr said:


> Hi there
> 
> Looking to buy my first Celine Luggage and would love someone's help in verifying if this a real Celine or not.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 231369188675
> 
> 
> Seller: Jodie-yong
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231369188675
> 
> 
> TIA!! x



Serial number, serial number and all imprints


----------



## Cocotumi

unoma said:


> Auction ended 3weeks ago.


Thanks unoma, but can you tell me if it's authentic or not? Because I'm going to buy exactly the same with the sale number on card so I don't know if the 2 bags Celine can have the same number ? Is it possible?
Thanks a lot


----------



## unoma

Cocotumi said:


> Thanks unoma, but can you tell me if it's authentic or not? Because I'm going to buy exactly the same with the sale number on card so I don't know if the 2 bags Celine can have the same number ? Is it possible?
> Thanks a lot



Sorry i cant help you with that Info.
Good luck


----------



## becsterrr

unoma said:


> Serial number, serial number and all imprints




Here are some more pics I received

Thanks Unoma!!


----------



## cindyhe1129

unoma said:


> Micro is a Fake


Thanks unoma! You have been super helpful )


----------



## oojayceoo

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



Thanks Unoma, I think it's fake too, if others are looking for this as well, I tried asking the seller about it.

First time - she replied with a price

2nd time I ask for pictures of serial code, no reply

3rd time I ask for pictures of the zipper, no reply

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sleepyhead8

Hi Unoma!
I apologize for the late follow up on the Nano I inquired before. Seller was on vacation for 2 wks & unable to take photos I requested. Then photos i received from her was not exactly what I asked for. I really liked the color (orage), low maintenance, for everyday use. I took the risk, bought the bag thinking ebay have buyer's protection. Seller said condition of her selling the item is that its guaranteed authentic. I received the purse this weekend. It seems the purse is real, the leather feels real. But maybe its just me wanting it to be real.. 
For buyer's peace of mind, can you please help authenticate this nano. Took pictures of imprints. Thank you for your help! 


I include posts from previous thread for reference.

Posted Sept 13,2014:

Originally Posted by sleepyhead8
Hi Unoma! Can you please help authenticate this nano. I asked for additional photos for serial number, zipper marking and closer image of imprint from seller before having you check this out, but she said she's out of town. 

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 321518901635
Seller: kmandel1271
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Slate...item4adc051983

Your help is much appreciated! 

Reply posted Sept 14,2014:
No red flag but i still need to see the things you mentioned.


----------



## unoma

sleepyhead8 said:


> Hi Unoma!
> I apologize for the late follow up on the Nano I inquired before. Seller was on vacation for 2 wks & unable to take photos I requested. Then photos i received from her was not exactly what I asked for. I really liked the color (orage), low maintenance, for everyday use. I took the risk, bought the bag thinking ebay have buyer's protection. Seller said condition of her selling the item is that its guaranteed authentic. I received the purse this weekend. It seems the purse is real, the leather feels real. But maybe its just me wanting it to be real..
> For buyer's peace of mind, can you please help authenticate this nano. Took pictures of imprints. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> I include posts from previous thread for reference.
> 
> Posted Sept 13,2014:
> 
> Originally Posted by sleepyhead8
> Hi Unoma! Can you please help authenticate this nano. I asked for additional photos for serial number, zipper marking and closer image of imprint from seller before having you check this out, but she said she's out of town.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 321518901635
> Seller: kmandel1271
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Slate...item4adc051983
> 
> Your help is much appreciated!
> 
> Reply posted Sept 14,2014:
> No red flag but i still need to see the things you mentioned.



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

oojayceoo said:


> Thanks Unoma, I think it's fake too, if others are looking for this as well, I tried asking the seller about it.
> 
> First time - she replied with a price
> 
> 2nd time I ask for pictures of serial code, no reply
> 
> 3rd time I ask for pictures of the zipper, no reply
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I would pass.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

cindyhe1129 said:


> Thanks unoma! You have been super helpful )



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

becsterrr said:


> Here are some more pics I received
> 
> Thanks Unoma!!
> View attachment 2789865
> 
> View attachment 2789866
> 
> View attachment 2789867
> 
> View attachment 2789868


Serial number, serial number and all imprints
And incl auction link


----------



## evazshure

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Hi there,

This is my first post and I am not sure I am doing it right 

I ordered this Trapeze bag from Overstock.com - I have not yet received it so I do not have the pics - but here is the link.  Has anyone had any experience buying Celine from overstock?

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...peze-Satchel/9530225/product.html?searchidx=8


----------



## oojayceoo

unoma said:


> I would pass.
> Good luck



Hi Unoma, Thanks first!

However, I got her pictures after 2 days, should I still consider?

She said the bag is from 2012, how should the serial code be?

Do these pictures look real?

And what fabric should inside be?

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## sleepyhead8

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Thank you very much!


----------



## xbebelove

Hi, Can anyone help me out?

Item: celine phantom
listing number: 281474734076
seller: specialk6061

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281474734076


----------



## xBENNAx

Hi Unoma I would really appreciate your help with this bag. Thanks so much !!!
Item: celine nano
Listing Number: 181569593362
Seller:  loukpeach
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181569593362


----------



## afqueen

Hello Ladies Please help Thanks in advance


Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing Number:231363774180
Seller: standingpoint 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231363774180?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I find the 6th pic troubling, the leather seems both smooth and pebbled. I won the listing.


----------



## Katmegdar

Hi! Please help me authenciate this bag. Thank you in advance!!

Celine Trio Black L Size
Item #: 181571281852
Seller: luvhighfashion888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a467de3bc


----------



## unoma

Katmegdar said:


> Hi! Please help me authenciate this bag. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Celine Trio Black L Size
> Item #: 181571281852
> Seller: luvhighfashion888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a467de3bc



It looks off


----------



## unoma

afqueen said:


> Hello Ladies Please help Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing Number:231363774180
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231363774180?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I find the 6th pic troubling, the leather seems both smooth and pebbled. I won the listing.



Auth


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Hi Unoma I would really appreciate your help with this bag. Thanks so much !!!
> Item: celine nano
> Listing Number: 181569593362
> Seller:  loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181569593362



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

xbebelove said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Item: celine phantom
> listing number: 281474734076
> seller: specialk6061
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281474734076



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

sleepyhead8 said:


> Thank you very much!


----------



## xBENNAx

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Thank you so much again. The help you give everyone is really appreciated


----------



## unoma

evazshure said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first post and I am not sure I am doing it right
> 
> I ordered this Trapeze bag from Overstock.com - I have not yet received it so I do not have the pics - but here is the link.  Has anyone had any experience buying Celine from overstock?
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...peze-Satchel/9530225/product.html?searchidx=8



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## Katmegdar

unoma said:


> It looks off



Thanks Unoma! Does that means is fake? or you need more pictures to authenticate?


----------



## caro10201979

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate? Thanks so much for your help

Item: Celine phantom
Listing Number:291278564845
Seller: thelolastore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291278564845?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Ladies, I just purchased this Luggage Bag from Bag Borrow or Steal. Would you kindly let me know if it's authentic? Many thanks!
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=69226


----------



## Thun242

Hi there,
Could you please tell me some useful info about this bag? It's a real Celine?
http://divat-ruha.vatera.hu/noi_tas...is_sok_rekeszes_bor_valltaska_1993849847.html

Thanks,


----------



## skinnyspy

Hi! Please help me authenciate this bag. 

Authentic w/Tag Celine Trapeze Tricolor Sand Blue Black Medium Satchel
 Seller: angelique_henry
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111498115719?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


Thank you!!


----------



## jvbaby

Please authenticate!!!! 

Item: Celine Python Taupe in Medium 
Listing Number: Ad ID 1027048512
Seller: 
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/python-celine-bag/1027048512

Comments:
Has provided pictures of the receipt + tag , purchased from Corbo in Yorkville 
( a high end boutique in high end area in Toronto)


----------



## trixr4kids9713

Thanks in advance:

Item: celine nano
Listing Number:  321563203246
Seller: siobhan_t_2001
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321563203246?


----------



## afqueen

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you for your time Unoma

Please one more question

Is it usual that the leather on the side looks the way it does half pebbled half soft like it does on this bag?

Thank You

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/SDwAAOSwY45UQyc2/$_12.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## g1rl1egirl

Hi,
 If you would be so kind to authenticate this Celine.Thank You in advance

auction:ebay
seller's name:laura820
item #:http://www.ebay.com/itm/191387512194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

item#:191387512194


----------



## aujnet

Hi there, could you kindly help authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Micro Luggage (Black)
Listing Number: MAL2736173795 (on malleries.com)
Seller: Luxury Trading
Link: http://www.malleries.com/celine-black-smooth-leather-micro-luggage-tote-bag-i-173795-s-2736.html?images=true#img

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Luxxbaglover

unoma said:


> Edge is Auth


Many thanks!!!


----------



## Katmegdar

HI, Please help me authenciate this bag. Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Tri Color Nano
Listing #: 181566808690
Seller: luvhighfashion888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-...690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4639a272


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Thank you so much again. The help you give everyone is really appreciated


----------



## unoma

Katmegdar said:


> Thanks Unoma! Does that means is fake? or you need more pictures to authenticate?



It looks off to me but you can ask for more photos so i can cross check again.
Please aways incl auction link/format


----------



## unoma

caro10201979 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate? Thanks so much for your help
> 
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing Number:291278564845
> Seller: thelolastore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291278564845?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello Ladies, I just purchased this Luggage Bag from Bag Borrow or Steal. Would you kindly let me know if it's authentic? Many thanks!
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=69226



Auth
Next time, please use the correct format


----------



## unoma

skinnyspy said:


> Hi! Please help me authenciate this bag.
> 
> Authentic w/Tag Celine Trapeze Tricolor Sand Blue Black Medium Satchel
> Seller: angelique_henry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111498115719?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


eBay item number:111498115719
Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

trixr4kids9713 said:


> Thanks in advance:
> 
> Item: celine nano
> Listing Number:  321563203246
> Seller: siobhan_t_2001
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321563203246?


Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

.


----------



## unoma

g1rl1egirl said:


> Hi,
> If you would be so kind to authenticate this Celine.Thank You in advance
> 
> auction:ebay
> seller's name:laura820
> item #:http://www.ebay.com/itm/191387512194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> item#:191387512194


Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

aujnet said:


> Hi there, could you kindly help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage (Black)
> Listing Number: MAL2736173795 (on malleries.com)
> Seller: Luxury Trading
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/celine-black-smooth-leather-micro-luggage-tote-bag-i-173795-s-2736.html?images=true#img
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

Luxxbaglover said:


> Many thanks!!!


----------



## unoma

Katmegdar said:


> HI, Please help me authenciate this bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Tri Color Nano
> Listing #: 181566808690
> Seller: luvhighfashion888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-...690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4639a272



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## Katmegdar

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Thank you unoma!!!


----------



## Katmegdar

unoma said:


> It looks off to me but you can ask for more photos so i can cross check again.
> Please aways incl auction link/format


Thanks unoma, I'll ask the seller for more pictures!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

unoma said:


> Auth
> Next time, please use the correct format



Thank you!


----------



## aujnet

unoma said:


> Micro is Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## ngocphan91

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much! 

Item: Celine Micro Smooth Leather
Listing Number:  231373061661
Seller: seekfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231373061661


----------



## xxAlessaxx

Hello,

Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this Celine shoulder bag please? I know in the description it says "Luggage Micro Shopper" and the dimensions aren't the usual shoulder luggage dimensions I think... I will ask the seller if the listed dimensions are a mistake. It looks like a shoulder luggage to me though?! Or do they come in different sizes? I thought only one? This confuses me. Anyways, here are the links:

Item: Authentic CELINE Luggage Micro Shopper Black Calf Leather Hand Bag 5-312
Seller: standingpoint
Listing number: 231373186581

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35deeaa615

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003965464-1.html#1

Your help would be tons appreciated, let me know if that's enough info for you and many, many thanks in advance! xxx


----------



## Bernadatte

Hi Unoma,

I received the my bag today and there is no serial tag even though her post does have it. So I am wondering if you could authenticate my bag again based on the photos I take. especially the imprint on the leather seems like little off at the "paris" word. Than you very much!!

Item: Celine Long Strap Trapeze

Seller: miss_sunshine25

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...%2BsFADDmsg7xbV1o0Ya8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## oojayceoo

oojayceoo said:


> Hi Unoma, Thanks first!
> 
> However, I got her pictures after 2 days, should I still consider?
> 
> She said the bag is from 2012, how should the serial code be?
> 
> Do these pictures look real?
> 
> And what fabric should inside be?
> 
> Thanks a million!!!



Sorry, typo - she said the bag is 2010, not 2012, please help again!!

Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Nano Luggage Bag Red Crossbody Retails $2,700 
Item number: 251690411902
Seller:recloset1                      (186                     ) 
                 Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CE...=true#shpCntId
Thank you


----------



## HJPurse

hihi ladies, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? a friend's friend is going to sell it and i am thinking whether to buy it. i don't know the model of this bag though.
there is an item number F.GM.0181 inside the bag shown in the picture.
thank you very much.


----------



## Bernadatte

Accidentally double posted. Sorry


----------



## Bernadatte

Bernadatte said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I received the my bag today and there is no serial tag even though her post does have it. So I am wondering if you could authenticate my bag again based on the photos I take. especially the imprint on the leather seems like little off at the "paris" word. Than you very much!!
> 
> Item: Celine Long Strap Trapeze
> 
> Seller: miss_sunshine25
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...%2BsFADDmsg7xbV1o0Ya8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Actually just found the tag but unlike she said it is inside the back pocket, it is actually inside the inner pocket. Also with the imprint of "Paris" being a little off could you please authenticate it. She said this is 2014. Thank you!


----------



## realpurseornot

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.htmli can you please authenticate this trapeze for me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jesw1

Please help authentic this Mini Luggage.
Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Mini Luggage Bag Tote in Smooth black Leather         
Listing Number:  131333480599
 Seller: langk705
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9415e097

Thank you much!!!


----------



## polina3107

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this celine bag from a local Norwegian site? http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=52518308 if you need additional details I can ask the seller to provide them for me.


----------



## unoma

Katmegdar said:


> Thank you unoma!!!


----------



## unoma

Katmegdar said:


> Thanks unoma, I'll ask the seller for more pictures!!



Ok


----------



## unoma

Zoe Bradley said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

aujnet said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Smooth Leather
> Listing Number:  231373061661
> Seller: seekfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231373061661



Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

xxAlessaxx said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this Celine shoulder bag please? I know in the description it says "Luggage Micro Shopper" and the dimensions aren't the usual shoulder luggage dimensions I think... I will ask the seller if the listed dimensions are a mistake. It looks like a shoulder luggage to me though?! Or do they come in different sizes? I thought only one? This confuses me. Anyways, here are the links:
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Luggage Micro Shopper Black Calf Leather Hand Bag 5-312
> Seller: standingpoint
> Listing number: 231373186581
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35deeaa615
> 
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003965464-1.html#1
> 
> Your help would be tons appreciated, let me know if that's enough info for you and many, many thanks in advance! xxx



It is NOT  a Micro but a Shoulder 
Shoulder is Auth


----------



## unoma

Bernadatte said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I received the my bag today and there is no serial tag even though her post does have it. So I am wondering if you could authenticate my bag again based on the photos I take. especially the imprint on the leather seems like little off at the "paris" word. Than you very much!!
> 
> Item: Celine Long Strap Trapeze
> 
> Seller: miss_sunshine25
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...%2BsFADDmsg7xbV1o0Ya8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Trap is Auth


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> hihi ladies, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? a friend's friend is going to sell it and i am thinking whether to buy it. i don't know the model of this bag though.
> there is an item number F.GM.0181 inside the bag shown in the picture.
> thank you very much.


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

oojayceoo said:


> Sorry, typo - she said the bag is 2010, not 2012, please help again!!
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Nano Luggage Bag Red Crossbody Retails $2,700
> Item number: 251690411902
> Seller:recloset1                      (186                     )
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CE...=true#shpCntId
> Thank you



I need to see zipper marking on all the zipper head and clear imprints


----------



## unoma

realpurseornot said:


> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.htmli can you please authenticate this trapeze for me? Thank you in advance.



Use the correct format and repost your link


----------



## unoma

jesw1 said:


> Please help authentic this Mini Luggage.
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Mini Luggage Bag Tote in Smooth black Leather
> Listing Number:  131333480599
> Seller: langk705
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9415e097
> 
> Thank you much!!!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

polina3107 said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this celine bag from a local Norwegian site? http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=52518308 if you need additional details I can ask the seller to provide them for me.


Pls next time use the correct format .
Fake


----------



## Gengen

Hi Can you please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: celine phantom 
Seller: Amy from gumtree
Link:
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1060465553

Thank you so much


----------



## xxAlessaxx

unoma said:


> It is NOT  a Micro but a Shoulder
> Shoulder is Auth


Thank you so much Unoma! xxx


----------



## ellable777

HI Unoma


Could you pleaseeeee help me to authenticate this bag for me, I find that the zippers ( inside and "smiley zipper" ) are hard to open and close 


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-AUTH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f3f2324d3


item : celine phantom black crocodile embossed leather 
seller : bris-designer-boutique 

please let me know if you need more photos


TIA


----------



## ngocphan91

unoma said:


> Micro is a Fake


 
Thanks Unoma!


----------



## realpurseornot

Could you please help authenticate this? Thanks! 

Item: trapeze
seller:Jessica
link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html


----------



## HJPurse

I just joined the family yesterday. Sorry i wasn't providing the links earlier. Let me try again. Could you please check these two for me? Thanks a lot.

Lovetata
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...22&set=pcb.724970014219670&source=49&refid=13

And: 

Brand Off Tokyo
http://m.ebay.com/itm/400781022651?cmd=VIDESC


----------



## jvbaby

Can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag? 
Thank you in advance!  

Item: Croc Embossed Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: 
Seller: 
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ge/1027654754?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## meandmyluxury

Thank you for your time Unoma!  Can you please recheck now that I got the link.  Thanks again 

Item: Celine Micro Red
Link: http://instagram.com/p/uA1bzsnH6q/?modal=true
Photos : http://s439.photobucket.com/user/mea...e%20Coquelicot


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi Unoma, it's time of the year again when I dream of tri-color luggage
Item: Celine micro three colors bag
Listing Number: 1245563
Seller: Andreea http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1120323.shtml
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-celine-micro-three-colors-bag-1245563.shtml
Comments: As always with this site it's problematic to get additional pictures but I'm going to take it myself and repost if there's no red flags for now. Thank you!


----------



## luthienbabe

hi ladies,

could you please authenticate this celine trio:

Item: Celine Yellow Smooth Leather Large Trio Crossbody Bag Sold Out
Listing Number: 261644044165
Seller: alovefordesigner 
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1200-Celine-Ye...ut-/261644044165?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:PH:1120

thanks!


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
Item Number: 221587374000
Seller: ms.envy7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221587374000?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Hello Unoma, please help me,authenticated this Celine bag, Thank You!!!!


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Hi Can you please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: celine phantom
> Seller: Amy from gumtree
> Link:
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1060465553
> 
> Thank you so much



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

xxAlessaxx said:


> Thank you so much Unoma! xxx



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

ellable777 said:


> HI Unoma
> 
> 
> Could you pleaseeeee help me to authenticate this bag for me, I find that the zippers ( inside and "smiley zipper" ) are hard to open and close
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-AUTH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f3f2324d3
> 
> 
> item : celine phantom black crocodile embossed leather
> seller : bris-designer-boutique
> 
> please let me know if you need more photos
> 
> 
> TIA




Is this your auction?


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Thanks Unoma!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

realpurseornot said:


> Could you please help authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> Item: trapeze
> seller:Jessica
> link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html



Pls next time use the correct format
Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> I just joined the family yesterday. Sorry i wasn't providing the links earlier. Let me try again. Could you please check these two for me? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Lovetata
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...22&set=pcb.724970014219670&source=49&refid=13
> 
> And:
> 
> Brand Off Tokyo
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/400781022651?cmd=VIDESC



Pls use the correct format and repost your request.
And post one item at a time to avoid mistake


----------



## unoma

jvbaby said:


> Can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Croc Embossed Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ge/1027654754?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Horrible Fake


----------



## unoma

meandmyluxury said:


> Thank you for your time Unoma!  Can you please recheck now that I got the link.  Thanks again
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Red
> Link: http://instagram.com/p/uA1bzsnH6q/?modal=true
> Photos : http://s439.photobucket.com/user/mea...e%20Coquelicot



Sorry but i do not authenticate for sellers.


----------



## unoma

GemsBerry said:


> Hi Unoma, it's time of the year again when I dream of tri-color luggage
> Item: Celine micro three colors bag
> Listing Number: 1245563
> Seller: Andreea http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1120323.shtml
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-celine-micro-three-colors-bag-1245563.shtml
> Comments: As always with this site it's problematic to get additional pictures but I'm going to take it myself and repost if there's no red flags for now. Thank you!



Post photos of the bag when you receive it.


----------



## unoma

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> could you please authenticate this celine trio:
> 
> Item: Celine Yellow Smooth Leather Large Trio Crossbody Bag Sold Out
> Listing Number: 261644044165
> Seller: alovefordesigner
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1200-Celine-Ye...ut-/261644044165?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:PH:1120
> 
> thanks!



Looks good but need to see zipper markings on all zipper head


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
> Item Number: 221587374000
> Seller: ms.envy7
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221587374000?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hello Unoma, please help me,authenticated this Celine bag, Thank You!!!!



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## ellable777

unoma said:


> Is this your auction?



Hi Unoma, 

No its not my auction but the bag is with me know . 
Seller have 2 bags and I don't know why  re listed again on Ebay 

Please help me to authenticate it , I have 10 more days to return if it's fake 

Thanks


----------



## HJPurse

Dear, please help me to authentic this bag. Thanks a lot.

Item: CELINE Sanguine Red Lambskin Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
Seller: Love Tata
Link: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...22&set=pcb.724970014219670&source=49&refid=13


----------



## HJPurse

Hi, can you please check this bag for me. Thanks. 

Item: Authentic Celine Box Bag In Black And Gold
Seller: alicesh2013
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/161467232417?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## unoma

ellable777 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> No its not my auction but the bag is with me know .
> Seller have 2 bags and I don't know why  re listed again on Ebay
> 
> Please help me to authenticate it , I have 10 more days to return if it's fake
> 
> Thanks



Auction you posted ended today so i am not sure on how the bag can be with you?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-AUTH...p;hash=item3f3f2324d3&clk_rvr_id=722806726356


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> Dear, please help me to authentic this bag. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: CELINE Sanguine Red Lambskin Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Seller: Love Tata
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...22&set=pcb.724970014219670&source=49&refid=13



I have stop authenticating facebook link.


----------



## HJPurse

Dear unoma, i was looking at the ebay link but i was late discovering it so the link was just expire yesterday while i was still asking the seller for more details and waiting to hear from you. The seller said i can still let her know if i m interested so i think she is going to repost. I hope this ebay link helps.

Item: CELINE Sanguine Red Lambskin Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
Seller: lovetatastyle
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271644465911


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi, can someone please authenticate this celine trio for me? TIA!! 

Item: Celine Trio Leather Red Cross Body Bag

Item Number: 201205990284

Seller: ireneirene999

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201205990284?nav=SEARCH


----------



## meandmyluxury

unoma said:


> Sorry but i do not authenticate for sellers.



What do you mean?  I'm sorry you have misunderstood, I am not the seller, I'm the buyer that's why I am having it authenticated here. That Account posted is the seller's account for items she is selling.


----------



## GemsBerry

unoma said:


> Post photos of the bag when you receive it.



I will, thank you dear!


----------



## ngocphan91

Unoma, can you help me authenticate this Trapeze? Thank you so much!
Item: Celine Trapeze
Item Listing #: 251699579271 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251699579271?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Seller: luv2shop826

Thank you! I really appreciate your help! Happy Halloween!


----------



## jem1023

eBay item number: 281479814415
Celine Phantom Large Black Pebbled Leather Tote Handbag
Seller opizm29
Price/bid: current 895.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/281479814415?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I am brand new to Celine and have been looking at sales on ebay.  This beginning price is way to low and probably too good to be true.   But, I figured I would ask.  I am trying to figure out who sells real Celine Phantom bags and who sells the fakes.   Thank you.  Jennifer


----------



## realpurseornot

unoma said:


> Pls next time use the correct format
> Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints




Sorry, didn't know.   Here's a picture of the serial number. And am waiting for additional pictures from seller, but are pictures 6 to 9 on the link not the imprint and zipper? Or they aren't clear enough for authenticating? Thanks again
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html


----------



## ellable777

Hello again, 

I bought this bag from this seller, a day after I received the bag this seller re listed this bag again on ebay.
I asked her why she did that? She say that she have 2 bags for sale.


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
Item Number: 221587374000
Seller: ms.envy7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221587374000?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE 

Hello Unoma,  the seller has add on pictures of zipper, I hope this help.  Thank you


----------



## oliviaclaire

Hi Unoma,

Would really appreciate it if you could help me check if this celine nano is authentic.

Item: Celine Nano in Red
Seller: emmajayne
Link: https://carousell.co/p/9233290/
Comment: Seller said she could only post a max of 4 images so have sent me more pictures for verification. Please see them here: https://emmajayneceline.shutterfly.com/

Thanks sooo much in advance!


----------



## unoma

thnguyenn said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this celine trio for me? TIA!!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Leather Red Cross Body Bag
> 
> Item Number: 201205990284
> 
> Seller: ireneirene999
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201205990284?nav=SEARCH



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

GemsBerry said:


> I will, thank you dear!


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Unoma, can you help me authenticate this Trapeze? Thank you so much!
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Item Listing #: 251699579271
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251699579271?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Seller: luv2shop826
> 
> Thank you! I really appreciate your help! Happy Halloween!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jem1023 said:


> eBay item number: 281479814415
> Celine Phantom Large Black Pebbled Leather Tote Handbag
> Seller opizm29
> Price/bid: current 895.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/281479814415?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I am brand new to Celine and have been looking at sales on ebay.  This beginning price is way to low and probably too good to be true.   But, I figured I would ask.  I am trying to figure out who sells real Celine Phantom bags and who sells the fakes.   Thank you.  Jennifer



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
> Item Number: 221587374000
> Seller: ms.envy7
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221587374000?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hello Unoma,  the seller has add on pictures of zipper, I hope this help.  Thank you



That isnt the zipper marking. I need to see zipper marking on the head of the zip


----------



## unoma

oliviaclaire said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Would really appreciate it if you could help me check if this celine nano is authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano in Red
> Seller: emmajayne
> Link: https://carousell.co/p/9233290/
> Comment: Seller said she could only post a max of 4 images so have sent me more pictures for verification. Please see them here: https://emmajayneceline.shutterfly.com/
> 
> Thanks sooo much in advance!



Sorry i have stop authenticating such auction links.
Please use a third party authenticator.
Good luck.


----------



## xBENNAx

Hi Unoma,

Would really appreciate you help with this bag
Item: Celine Nano 
Seller: ukvick_s7copjz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321569981728?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much


----------



## ellable777

Hi Unoma 

so, how do you think? Is it authentic ? Or fake ? 

Thank you


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Would really appreciate you help with this bag
> Item: Celine Nano
> Seller: ukvick_s7copjz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321569981728?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much



Nano is a Fake


----------



## oliviaclaire

unoma said:


> Sorry i have stop authenticating such auction links.
> Please use a third party authenticator.
> Good luck.



Hi Unoma,

Thank you for your reply! I told seller about this and ask if she could absorb the authentication fees. Turns out she has placed it on ebay too! So I am reposting it here again.

Item: Celine Nano in Red
Item listing: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/111502539055?_mwBanner=1
Item Number: 111502539055
Seller: emma_jayne2014

If you would like more pics, it can be found here https://emmajayneceline.shutterfly.com/

TIA


----------



## jem1023

jem1023 said:


> eBay item number: 281479814415
> Celine Phantom Large Black Pebbled Leather Tote Handbag
> Seller opizm29
> Price/bid: current 895.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/281479814415?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I am brand new to Celine and have been looking at sales on ebay.  This beginning price is way to low and probably too good to be true.   But, I figured I would ask.  I am trying to figure out who sells real Celine Phantom bags and who sells the fakes.   Thank you.  Jennifer


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jem1023

jem1023 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


Still trying to find my phantom, would love to know if this is real or fake before I bid.   Thank you so much.   

ebay item number :251700914516  
Celine Phantom Large Pebbled Black Tote
Seller mrdqualitysales2001
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251700914516?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## realpurseornot

realpurseornot said:


> Sorry, didn't know.   Here's a picture of the serial number. And am waiting for additional pictures from seller, but are pictures 6 to 9 on the link not the imprint and zipper? Or they aren't clear enough for authenticating? Thanks again
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html





Hi, Here are some additional pictures that the seller sent.  Also, upon doing some further google searching, I saw some pictures of another trapeze souris where the back zipper was covered rather than exposed?  I have no clue which is real, and I'm getting a little paranoid, as this is the first time that I've made such a big purchase online.  Thank you so much!


----------



## ly_0610

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi, 


Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?  I bought a Nano bag on eBay and now after receiving it, I have a feeling that I may have a fake bag.  Can someone please help me? 


Item: Authentic Celine Nano Red Mini Luggage Crossbody Messenger  
 Listing Number:  331352045209
 Seller:  pinkyshoe313
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331352045209?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 
 Comments: I own a Mini Luggage bag so I'm not completely sure how the Nano is supposed to look like but the main reason I'm doubting about the Nano bag is that it doesn't have a zipper marking as the Mini does. In regards to the zipper, I read online that Celine doesn't use brand zipper, so besides the main compartment not have any markings at all, I also noticed the zpper in the front small pocket has the markings 3Y from what I can read.  Also the hardware on the straps look different from what I have seen in some pictures online.  Before I open a claim with eBay, I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing.  I beg for someone to help me please.


----------



## lc604

Hi Unoma, Could you please authentic this bag? TIA

Item: Celine phantom luggage electric blue
Listing Number: 301372270797
Seller: rhcobb86
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301372270797


----------



## unoma

levint said:


> Hi Unoma, Could you please authentic this bag? TIA
> 
> Item: Celine phantom luggage electric blue
> Listing Number: 301372270797
> Seller: rhcobb86
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301372270797



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

ly_0610 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?  I bought a Nano bag on eBay and now after receiving it, I have a feeling that I may have a fake bag.  Can someone please help me?
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Red Mini Luggage Crossbody Messenger
> Listing Number:  331352045209
> Seller:  pinkyshoe313
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331352045209?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: I own a Mini Luggage bag so I'm not completely sure how the Nano is supposed to look like but the main reason I'm doubting about the Nano bag is that it doesn't have a zipper marking as the Mini does. In regards to the zipper, I read online that Celine doesn't use brand zipper, so besides the main compartment not have any markings at all, I also noticed the zpper in the front small pocket has the markings 3Y from what I can read.  Also the hardware on the straps look different from what I have seen in some pictures online.  Before I open a claim with eBay, I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing.  I beg for someone to help me please.



Nano is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...KJvMEhisT1Ah6RaplkyiI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

realpurseornot said:


> Hi, Here are some additional pictures that the seller sent.  Also, upon doing some further google searching, I saw some pictures of another trapeze souris where the back zipper was covered rather than exposed?  I have no clue which is real, and I'm getting a little paranoid, as this is the first time that I've made such a big purchase online.  Thank you so much!



I have stop authenticate such link.
Please use a third party authenticator.
www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## unoma

jem1023 said:


> Still trying to find my phantom, would love to know if this is real or fake before I bid.   Thank you so much.
> 
> ebay item number :251700914516
> Celine Phantom Large Pebbled Black Tote
> Seller mrdqualitysales2001
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251700914516?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

jem1023 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!



Pls use a third party authenticator.
www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## unoma

oliviaclaire said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you for your reply! I told seller about this and ask if she could absorb the authentication fees. Turns out she has placed it on ebay too! So I am reposting it here again.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano in Red
> Item listing: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/111502539055?_mwBanner=1
> Item Number: 111502539055
> Seller: emma_jayne2014
> 
> If you would like more pics, it can be found here https://emmajayneceline.shutterfly.com/
> 
> TIA


Pls use a third party authenticator.
http://www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
Item Number: 221587374000
Seller: ms.envy7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221587374000?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE 

Hello Unoma, seller has add on pictures of zipper marking please take a look, Thank you very much!!!


----------



## lc604

Hi Unoma,

Thank you for authenticating the phantom! I have 2 more below. I'm waiting for additional pictures from the seller of the small trapeze. 

Item: Celine small royal blue trapeze
Listing Number: 231376182118
Seller: chinashoppingla2003
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231376182118

Item: Celine large Trapeze
Listing Number: 251677101955
Seller: jud.le1
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/251677101955


----------



## stev.s7

Item: Celine Trapeze bag Trio Color Red*black*grey satchel Handbag
Listing Number: 291281900532
Seller: zephyrule
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291281900532
Comments: I am planning on bidding on this bag but I am not sure if its authentic.


----------



## unoma

stev.s7 said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze bag Trio Color Red*black*grey satchel Handbag
> Listing Number: 291281900532
> Seller: zephyrule
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291281900532
> Comments: I am planning on bidding on this bag but I am not sure if its authentic.



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## HJPurse

Hi unoma, 
Can you please authenticate this bag for me? The link may expire while i m waiting for news in this forum. But i have been contacting with the seller and she said i can still let her know if i m interested so i think she is going to repost. I hope this ebay link helps. Thanks again.

Item: CELINE Sanguine Red Lambskin Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
Seller: lovetatastyle
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271644465911


----------



## unoma

levint said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you for authenticating the phantom! I have 2 more below. I'm waiting for additional pictures from the seller of the small trapeze.
> 
> Item: Celine small royal blue trapeze
> Listing Number: 231376182118
> Seller: chinashoppingla2003
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231376182118
> 
> Item: Celine large Trapeze
> Listing Number: 251677101955
> Seller: jud.le1
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/251677101955



Please post one request at a time to avoid mistakes.
For both bags, i would need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## HJPurse

HJPurse said:


> Hi unoma,
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? The link may expire while i m waiting for news in this forum. But i have been contacting with the seller and she said i can still let her know if i m interested so i think she is going to repost. I hope this ebay link helps. Thanks again.
> 
> Item: CELINE Sanguine Red Lambskin Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Seller: lovetatastyle
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271644465911



and seller has sent me these:


----------



## HJPurse

to continue from above, and this as well:


----------



## honeyjojo

Can you please have a look at this bag for me:
Title name: Celine handbag
Item number : 161460379463
seller id: dannib1988


I did request some extra pictures from her on the day but have just got them this afternoon.

Thanks very much in advance xx


----------



## bags_love

Hi Unoma,


Can you please help me authenticate his bag? Thanks!


Item: New Celine 2014 Nano Drummed Red Coquelicot 
 Listing Number:  111484233210
 Seller:  tbirdhau
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111484233210?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 Comments: I would like to purchase this bag but I'm not 100% sure it's real.


----------



## queenjane

please authenticate this one
celine mini luggage
mint condition
seller is on IG bagconnoisseurph


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
Item Number: 221587374000
Seller: ms.envy7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221593828526?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Hello Unoma, the  seller has add on picture of the head of zipper marking, please help me authenticated it again. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Hello  I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you.


Item: Celine Phantom Gray Felt Tote Bag 
 Listing Number: 151461802736
 Seller: yif-us2014
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151461802736?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments: I know they posted the receipt image, but I just wanted to double check and make sure it's authentic.


----------



## realpurseornot

unoma said:


> I have stop authenticate such link.
> Please use a third party authenticator.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com



Hi Unoma + or anyone else out there with more experience than me....


I tried contacting Authenticate4U, but they haven't gotten back to me at all yet, and I'm supposed to meet the seller tomorrow.  :S  Given this is a cash sale, there will not be recourse via PayPal or eBay, so I'm desperate for anyone that could give me their opinion.


Item: Celine Trapeze Souris
Seller: Jessica Chan
Post id: 4693908374
Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html


In addition to the pictures they've posted on their link, I've also uploaded some additional pictures that the seller has forwarded to me onto Shutterfly.  Here's the link: https://celinetrapezesouris.shutterfly.com/


Any help would be MUCH appreciated!!!!


----------



## Nura

Hi there,
I am new to ebay and purse forum. I purchased a trapeze bag and am now starting to panic that it might be a fake. Please see detail below:


        Item: Borsa Handbag Trapeze by Celine con dustbag,tags NEW 30x23x15
 Listing Number: 181566663119
 Seller: newgeneration09
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181566663119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
 Comments:


----------



## skinnyspy

unoma said:


> eBay item number:111498115719
> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma,
I just purchased this bag from the seller! I hope this is a authentic bag! 
Please take a look for me! Thank you so much!!


----------



## stev.s7

Hey Unoma,

I was just wondering, to avoid me asking you for every Celine bag I look at, do you have any tips on how to spot a fake. For example, are there any clear telltale signs that you see when it comes to authenticating a bag? Is there anything specific I should look for.

A response would be great and I'm sure it would help out a lot of people with more easily identifying fake bags.

Thank You.


----------



## cocobuba

Hi! I would love to get this bag authenticated, because I have my doubts, especially because of the serial number.

Item: Celine Trapeze Croc
Listing Number: 2985693 (Videdressing)
Seller: De Micha47119 
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/celine/p-2985693.html
Comments: The serial number is: ZP-S-0111, as far as I know every number starts with one letter only, but the seller said this depends on the leather goods store (the Celine store in Paris told her that). Also on the 6th picture the tag is where my finger points in the back pocket.

Thank you!


----------



## denise1973

Item:Celine MINI LUGGAGE HANDBAG TOTE BAG  Listing Number:
Seller:john
Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/celine-mini-luggage-handbag-tote-bag-100-authentic/1087445448

thank you


----------



## anhpham1907

Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Grey leather with Red Suede
Item listing:171528969204
seller : luxurybites 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-S...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27efec5bf4

could you please authenticate this bag?
thanks


----------



## unoma

anhpham1907 said:


> Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Grey leather with Red Suede
> Item listing:171528969204
> seller : luxurybites
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-S...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27efec5bf4
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag?
> thanks



Would need to see all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

denise1973 said:


> Item:Celine MINI LUGGAGE HANDBAG TOTE BAG  Listing Number:
> Seller:john
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/celine-mini-luggage-handbag-tote-bag-100-authentic/1087445448
> 
> thank you



I have stop authenticating gum tree. Please use a third party authenticator
www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

cocobuba said:


> Hi! I would love to get this bag authenticated, because I have my doubts, especially because of the serial number.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Croc
> Listing Number: 2985693 (Videdressing)
> Seller: De Micha47119
> Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/celine/p-2985693.html
> Comments: The serial number is: ZP-S-0111, as far as I know every number starts with one letter only, but the seller said this depends on the leather goods store (the Celine store in Paris told her that). Also on the 6th picture the tag is where my finger points in the back pocket.
> 
> Thank you!



The bag on the sellers auction is different from the bag you received.
Both bags are FAKE


----------



## unoma

stev.s7 said:


> Hey Unoma,
> 
> I was just wondering, to avoid me asking you for every Celine bag I look at, do you have any tips on how to spot a fake. For example, are there any clear telltale signs that you see when it comes to authenticating a bag? Is there anything specific I should look for.
> 
> A response would be great and I'm sure it would help out a lot of people with more easily identifying fake bags.
> 
> Thank You.



Hi
Sorry but i cant share such details with you. I can help you authenticate any bag as long as it have an a Valid link.
Or feel feel to use a third party authenticator.
www.authenticate4u.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

skinnyspy said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I just purchased this bag from the seller! I hope this is a authentic bag!
> Please take a look for me! Thank you so much!!



Pls use correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

Nura said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to ebay and purse forum. I purchased a trapeze bag and am now starting to panic that it might be a fake. Please see detail below:
> 
> 
> Item: Borsa Handbag Trapeze by Celine con dustbag,tags NEW 30x23x15
> Listing Number: 181566663119
> Seller: newgeneration09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181566663119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797217
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797218
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797219
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797221



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

realpurseornot said:


> Hi Unoma + or anyone else out there with more experience than me....
> 
> 
> I tried contacting Authenticate4U, but they haven't gotten back to me at all yet, and I'm supposed to meet the seller tomorrow.  :S  Given this is a cash sale, there will not be recourse via PayPal or eBay, so I'm desperate for anyone that could give me their opinion.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Souris
> Seller: Jessica Chan
> Post id: 4693908374
> Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html
> 
> 
> In addition to the pictures they've posted on their link, I've also uploaded some additional pictures that the seller has forwarded to me onto Shutterfly.  Here's the link: https://celinetrapezesouris.shutterfly.com/
> 
> 
> Any help would be MUCH appreciated!!!!



Try them again, they are back to work.
Good luck
http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Hello  I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Gray Felt Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 151461802736
> Seller: yif-us2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151461802736?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I know they posted the receipt image, but I just wanted to double check and make sure it's authentic.



Bag is a Auth. But becareful because seller have 0feedback


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
> Item Number: 221587374000
> Seller: ms.envy7
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221593828526?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hello Unoma, the  seller has add on picture of the head of zipper marking, please help me authenticated it again. Thank you very much!!!



This is a zipper marking


----------



## unoma

queenjane said:


> please authenticate this one
> celine mini luggage
> mint condition
> seller is on IG bagconnoisseurph


, For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

bags_love said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate his bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: New Celine 2014 Nano Drummed Red Coquelicot
> Listing Number:  111484233210
> Seller:  tbirdhau
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111484233210?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: I would like to purchase this bag but I'm not 100% sure it's real.



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

honeyjojo said:


> Can you please have a look at this bag for me:
> Title name: Celine handbag
> Item number : 161460379463
> seller id: dannib1988
> 
> 
> I did request some extra pictures from her on the day but have just got them this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance xx



Sorry cant help you with this bag


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> and seller has sent me these:





HJPurse said:


> to continue from above, and this as well:


Sorry cant help you with this bag


----------



## honeyjojo

unoma said:


> Sorry cant help you with this bag


Hi Umona,

Thank you so much for taking the time to look over the item.
Can I just ask why you cant help with the bag, obviously I dont mind that you cant and am just grateful that you took the time to look at it.

Thanks xxx


----------



## skinnyspy

Hi! Unoma, here is the repost:
The auction has ended, and I purchased it already. Please help to authentic for me!

Item:Authentic w/Tag Celine Trapeze Tricolor Sand Blue Black Medium Satchel
 Seller: angelique_henry
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111498115719?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


































 Thank you!!


----------



## queenjane

http://instagram.com/p/u5C2jwNjda/

Here is the only link that I have. I need to have an idea if it's fake or not. So I was thinking if you could help me please. Thanks so much!


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
Item Number: 221587374000
Seller: ms.envy7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221593828526?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Hi Unoma, I thought the last picture of the listing is What you are looking for,  I will ask the seller again for better pictures of the zipper marking...  Thank you very much!!


----------



## mcs1

Hi,

Can you confirm if this is authentic?

Item: Celine Original Tote Bag
Listing Number: 131338553754
Seller: fakir1302
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131338553754?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## jem1023

Hi - I am really hoping to purchase a pre loved phantom.  I found this one on tradesy.  Do you think this authenticate?  Please let me know. Many thanks!!! 

Quote:$2512
                              Item: 1254968
Listing Number:
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1254968/?tref=category
Comments:     Serial number - F-SP-0142.


----------



## Lov3bekah

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Pebbled Drummed Leather in DUNE
Listing Number: 151444948649
Seller: vickaikai
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Celine-Micro-Luggage-in-Pebbled-Drummed-Leather-in-DUNE-/151444948649

Comments: Hello ladies, the listing has ended since I purchased this bag from the seller and I just want to make sure it is authentic. I haven't received the bag yet but I am getting nervous since there are a lot of replicas out there. If you can help me authenticate this bag I would appreciate it very much. Thank you in advance.


----------



## thewave1969

Hi Unoma, kindly authenticate the following:
Item: Celine Micro Drummed Leather Coquelloct(red) 
Listing Number:181573580297   	
 Seller: luvhighfashion888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181573580297?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you


----------



## unoma

Riou_Nanami said:


> Nhi&#7873;u ng&#432;&#7901;i nói &#273;&#432;&#7907;c nhi&#7873;u ti&#7871;ng d&#7877; nghe h&#7885; c&#7913; t&#432;&#7903;ng th&#7871; là &#273;ã &#273;&#7911; nên &#273;ã không d&#7841;y con bi&#7871;t cho, nh&#432; th&#7871; vô tình h&#7885; &#273;ã làm kh&#7893; con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xem thêm *bóng &#273;èn led* , *bong den led*




Sorry.
English?


----------



## unoma

thewave1969 said:


> Hi Unoma, kindly authenticate the following:
> Item: Celine Micro Drummed Leather Coquelloct(red)
> Listing Number:181573580297
> Seller: luvhighfashion888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181573580297?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you



This seller mixes Fakes and Auth bag.
I seller for zipper marking on the front zip pocket.


----------



## unoma

Lov3bekah said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Pebbled Drummed Leather in DUNE
> Listing Number: 151444948649
> Seller: vickaikai
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Celine-Micro-Luggage-in-Pebbled-Drummed-Leather-in-DUNE-/151444948649
> 
> Comments: Hello ladies, the listing has ended since I purchased this bag from the seller and I just want to make sure it is authentic. I haven't received the bag yet but I am getting nervous since there are a lot of replicas out there. If you can help me authenticate this bag I would appreciate it very much. Thank you in advance.



Is there any reason why you couldn't authenticate the bag BEFORE you placed a bid?
Please next time authenticate before you bid.
Bag is Auth


----------



## unoma

jem1023 said:


> Hi - I am really hoping to purchase a pre loved phantom.  I found this one on tradesy.  Do you think this authenticate?  Please let me know. Many thanks!!!
> 
> Quote:$2512
> Item: 1254968
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1254968/?tref=category
> Comments:     Serial number - F-SP-0142.



I am not a member so i cant view the photos properly


----------



## unoma

mcs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you confirm if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Original Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 131338553754
> Seller: fakir1302
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131338553754?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks!



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
> Item Number: 221587374000
> Seller: ms.envy7
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221593828526?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hi Unoma, I thought the last picture of the listing is What you are looking for,  I will ask the seller again for better pictures of the zipper marking...  Thank you very much!!



Ok, repost your request once you have the photos i requested.


----------



## unoma

queenjane said:


> http://instagram.com/p/u5C2jwNjda/
> 
> Here is the only link that I have. I need to have an idea if it's fake or not. So I was thinking if you could help me please. Thanks so much!



I have stop authenticating such link.
Please use a third party authenticator.
www.authenticate4u.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

skinnyspy said:


> Hi! Unoma, here is the repost:
> The auction has ended, and I purchased it already. Please help to authentic for me!
> 
> Item:Authentic w/Tag Celine Trapeze Tricolor Sand Blue Black Medium Satchel
> Seller: angelique_henry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111498115719?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Is there any reason why you couldn't authenticate the bag BEFORE you placed a bid?
Please next time authenticate before you place a bid.
Trapeze is Auth


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello, would you kindly authenticate this bag? My husband actually just purchased it for me as a "surprise." But didn't realize that he should have had it authenticated first! Appreciate your help  Thank you.

Item: Authentic CELINE Luggage Mini Shopper Black Smooth Calf Leather Handbag
Item Number: 361103078781
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361103078781?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## yvonnezzz

Hi there
I have been dying to find a celine nano in a gorgeous blue, along the lines of royal blue/electric blue.
I've found one of each and I hope you can authenticate them for me before I decide to make a purchase. 
Is it possible for you to give a little incite on whether these colors are represented honestly? Particularly the electric blue, because it looks so different in comparison to photos online. Just wondering because I'm sure you've been a lot of celine blues out there. 
Thanks so much again!!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage tote in Electric Blue
Item Number: 1260433
Seller: Katherinecarine
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-tote-bag-blue-1260433/?tref=category
Comments: The seller is also selling the bag on this link -> http://shop-hers.com/products/50666-katherinecarine-celine-tote


This is the second item
Item: Celine Nano Luggage tote in Royal Blue
Item Number: 151312232740
Seller: pigggybank
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151312232740?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Tradesy:


































Shop-Hers:


----------



## thewave1969

unoma said:


> This seller mixes Fakes and Auth bag.
> I seller for zipper marking on the front zip pocket.


Thank you,  I will


----------



## Lov3bekah

unoma said:


> Is there any reason why you couldn't authenticate the bag BEFORE you placed a bid?
> Please next time authenticate before you bid.
> Bag is Auth


Yes, shame on me. It was a great deal that I couldn't pass up. You're right though I should be more careful and authenticate handbags before I make a major purchase. I appreciate your help nonetheless. Many thanks!!


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
Item Number: 221587374000
Seller: ms.envy7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221593828526?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Hi Unoma, how are you?  here is the picture of the zipper marking! I hope you can bring me great news this time  looking forward hearing from you, Thank You very much


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Bag
> Item Number: 221587374000
> Seller: ms.envy7
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221593828526?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hi Unoma, how are you?  here is the picture of the zipper marking! I hope you can bring me great news this time  looking forward hearing from you, Thank You very much



Auth


----------



## Cheomon

unoma said:


> Auth


Hello Unoma, thank you very very much !! I really really appreciated it !!


----------



## lc604

levint said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you for authenticating the phantom! I have 2 more below. I'm waiting for additional pictures from the seller of the small trapeze.
> 
> Item: Celine small royal blue trapeze
> Listing Number: 231376182118
> Seller: chinashoppingla2003
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231376182118



Hi Unoma,

Here are some additional pictures the seller sent me. She said that was the best she could do with the serial # without ruining the bag.


----------



## HanaYaHana

Please see below


----------



## HanaYaHana

please see below


----------



## HanaYaHana

Hi Celine Experts! Could you plz help me authenticate this Celine trapeze bag? Thanks!


----------



## lechuzita

Hi, 
I would need to authenticate this Céline Handbag...
It really would be helpful as the seller does not answer to my question. I don't know so much about Céline bags collection and haven't find on internet a similar handbag to compare...Céline expert advices are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## mcs1

Hi again!

Can you kindly please let me know if this one is authentic? 

Item: CELINE , TRAPEZE handbag, NEW with tags
Listing Number: 151461369937
Seller: nasalevets
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151461369937?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The link has many pictures but I also requested additional ones that included the serial number and the zipper marking and have included them below. The zipper marking photos are a bit blurry but it took me several requests to even get these taken, so hoping you can work your magic and confirm if the bag is authentic. Also. the listing has it as a medium, but i think it's a large as the small and medium sizes have the shoulder strap and this one doesnt appear to have it.
















Thank you so much! You are the best!


----------



## jvbaby

unoma said:


> Horrible Fake



thank you very much unoma!


----------



## ctc1357

Unoma,

There are three reasonably priced Celine Mini Luggage Handbags on Vestiaire Collection right now, and I was wondering if you could help me determine if any of them are authentic. Many thanks!

Item: Celine Luggage Mini
Listing Number: 1260244
Seller: Maria
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eline/blue-leather-luggage-mini-1260244.shtml

Item: Celine Luggage Limited Edition
Listing Number: 1242934
Seller: Eva
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-limited-edition-1242934.shtml

Item: Celine Bag
Listing Number: 1248838
Seller: Xinyuan
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-bag-1248838.shtml


----------



## unoma

ctc1357 said:


> Unoma,
> 
> There are three reasonably priced Celine Mini Luggage Handbags on Vestiaire Collection right now, and I was wondering if you could help me determine if any of them are authentic. Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Mini
> Listing Number: 1260244
> Seller: Maria
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eline/blue-leather-luggage-mini-1260244.shtml
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Limited Edition
> Listing Number: 1242934
> Seller: Eva
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-limited-edition-1242934.shtml
> 
> Item: Celine Bag
> Listing Number: 1248838
> Seller: Xinyuan
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-bag-1248838.shtml



Please repost your request by post one item at a time.
Thank you


----------



## unoma

jvbaby said:


> thank you very much unoma!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

mcs1 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Can you kindly please let me know if this one is authentic?
> 
> Item: CELINE , TRAPEZE handbag, NEW with tags
> Listing Number: 151461369937
> Seller: nasalevets
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151461369937?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The link has many pictures but I also requested additional ones that included the serial number and the zipper marking and have included them below. The zipper marking photos are a bit blurry but it took me several requests to even get these taken, so hoping you can work your magic and confirm if the bag is authentic. Also. the listing has it as a medium, but i think it's a large as the small and medium sizes have the shoulder strap and this one doesnt appear to have it.
> 
> View attachment 2799017
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799018
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799019
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799020
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799022
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! You are the best!



Trapeze is Auth and it is a LARGE


----------



## unoma

lechuzita said:


> Hi,
> I would need to authenticate this Céline Handbag...
> It really would be helpful as the seller does not answer to my question. I don't know so much about Céline bags collection and haven't find on internet a similar handbag to compare...Céline expert advices are welcome.
> 
> Thanks


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## ctc1357

Unoma,

Sorry about that. Upon closer inspection, two of the bags that I posted were actually micros, so this is there is only one bag that I'm interested in. Thanks again for your assistance!

Item: Celine Luggage Mini
Listing Number: 1260244
Seller: Maria
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eline/blue-leather-luggage-mini-1260244.shtml


----------



## unoma

HanaYaHana said:


> Please see below





HanaYaHana said:


> please see below





HanaYaHana said:


> Hi Celine Experts! Could you plz help me authenticate this Celine trapeze bag? Thanks!
> View attachment 2798721
> View attachment 2798723
> View attachment 2798724
> View attachment 2798725
> View attachment 2798726
> View attachment 2798728


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

levint said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here are some additional pictures the seller sent me. She said that was the best she could do with the serial # without ruining the bag.



Need to see serial number and all imprints on the bag


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Hello Unoma, thank you very very much !! I really really appreciated it !!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Lov3bekah said:


> Yes, shame on me. It was a great deal that I couldn't pass up. You're right though I should be more careful and authenticate handbags before I make a major purchase. I appreciate your help nonetheless. Many thanks!!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

thewave1969 said:


> Thank you,  I will


----------



## Cafiregirl

Cafiregirl said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag. Thank you
> 
> Ebay listing title CELINE shoulder bag. Signature Macadam monogram two tone VTG
> 
> eBay item 151133733459
> 
> Seller rsvillo
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151133733459
> 
> Thank you


I origionally posted this last month. I was hoping to get an answer....


----------



## unoma

yvonnezzz said:


> Hi there
> I have been dying to find a celine nano in a gorgeous blue, along the lines of royal blue/electric blue.
> I've found one of each and I hope you can authenticate them for me before I decide to make a purchase.
> Is it possible for you to give a little incite on whether these colors are represented honestly? Particularly the electric blue, because it looks so different in comparison to photos online. Just wondering because I'm sure you've been a lot of celine blues out there.
> Thanks so much again!!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage tote in Electric Blue
> Item Number: 1260433
> Seller: Katherinecarine
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-tote-bag-blue-1260433/?tref=category
> Comments: The seller is also selling the bag on this link -> http://shop-hers.com/products/50666-katherinecarine-celine-tote
> 
> 
> This is the second item
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage tote in Royal Blue
> Item Number: 151312232740
> Seller: pigggybank
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151312232740?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tradesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop-Hers:


Please repost your request by post one item at a time.
Thank you


----------



## ctc1357

Unoma,

Sorry about that. Upon closer inspection, two of the bags that I posted were actually micros, so this is there is only one bag that I'm interested in. Thanks again for your assistance!

Item: Celine Luggage Mini
Listing Number: 1260244
Seller: Maria
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eline/blue-leather-luggage-mini-1260244.shtml


----------



## lechuzita

Hi Céline experts, i have been purchasing this little bag - which is supposed to be a Céline but i really don't know so much about the brand bags collection. I have been asking to the seller if the bag is authentic but she did not answered to my questions...
It really would be helpful if someone could authenticate this bag! Thanks 



Quote:
Item:Céline Bag
Listing Number: 151461187388

Seller: nadenka13 
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Celine-bag-/151461187388?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2343ca4f3c

Comments:


----------



## unoma

lechuzita said:


> Hi,
> I would need to authenticate this Céline Handbag...
> It really would be helpful as the seller does not answer to my question. I don't know so much about Céline bags collection and haven't find on internet a similar handbag to compare...Céline expert advices are welcome.
> 
> Thanks





lechuzita said:


> Hi Céline experts, i have been purchasing this little bag - which is supposed to be a Céline but i really don't know so much about the brand bags collection. I have been asking to the seller if the bag is authentic but she did not answered to my questions...
> It really would be helpful if someone could authenticate this bag! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Item:Céline Bag
> Listing Number: 151461187388
> 
> Seller: nadenka13
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Celine-bag-/151461187388?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2343ca4f3c
> 
> Comments:



Bag is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ctc1357 said:


> Unoma,
> 
> Sorry about that. Upon closer inspection, two of the bags that I posted were actually micros, so this is there is only one bag that I'm interested in. Thanks again for your assistance!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Mini
> Listing Number: 1260244
> Seller: Maria
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eline/blue-leather-luggage-mini-1260244.shtml



I need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## lechuzita

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## purplepinky

I have a Nano Celine I'm wondering about but the serial number flap is on the inside of the inside pocket, so getting a clear photo or almost any photo at all is near impossible. Does this mean it's a fake? I can post the other photos?


----------



## kerkent

HI, 
I would like to authenticate a vertical tote from Céline; the auction is on Depop, so I can't post the link from my computer. The seller sent me some pics but I don't know how to insert it: if I try "insert image" all I can see in the preview is the Url from my computer. 
I'm sorry is this is not the good thread to ask this...


----------



## purplepinky

Hi Unoma,
I purchased my first ever Celine and I thought the listing and feedback looked fine. But tha bag arrived and now I am unsure. Something seems off and the leather tab with serial number is buried inside the inside little pocket so I can't even manage a photo of it!?  
Here is the link to the bag. I'm hoping you can help shed some light? 

Ebay item # 321555959004
Seller: darnie01
Bag: Celine Nano

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321555959004?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are some additional photos I think you'll ask for :


----------



## Sofia_

Ebay I'd 271659205755
Desc genuine blue mini luggage 
Seller emz1971
Links http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271659205755?

Hey,pls could u check authenticity.


----------



## vikylka

Hello! Please please please help me to authenticate this bag. 

Bag: CELINE DARK RUST MEDIUM TRAPEZE BAG BORSA SAC
Seller: pituta
Listing number: 171520524560
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171520524560?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Summer905

Hi, please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag, thank you


Item: CELINE Calf Leather Classic Box Bag Purse
Listing Number: 161474698855
Seller:auwiee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calf...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2598a45e67
Comments: Seller said this is a gift from a family member, so she can't confirm it's 100% authentic.


----------



## unoma

Summer905 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag, thank you
> 
> 
> Item: CELINE Calf Leather Classic Box Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 161474698855
> Seller:auwiee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calf...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2598a45e67
> Comments: Seller said this is a gift from a family member, so she can't confirm it's 100% authentic.



Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

vikylka said:


> Hello! Please please please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Bag: CELINE DARK RUST MEDIUM TRAPEZE BAG BORSA SAC
> Seller: pituta
> Listing number: 171520524560
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171520524560?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sofia_ said:


> Ebay I'd 271659205755
> Desc genuine blue mini luggage
> Seller emz1971
> Links http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271659205755?
> 
> Hey,pls could u check authenticity.



Photos is stolen.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271659205...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271659205755&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

purplepinky said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I purchased my first ever Celine and I thought the listing and feedback looked fine. But tha bag arrived and now I am unsure. Something seems off and the leather tab with serial number is buried inside the inside little pocket so I can't even manage a photo of it!?
> Here is the link to the bag. I'm hoping you can help shed some light?
> 
> Ebay item # 321555959004
> Seller: darnie01
> Bag: Celine Nano
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321555959004?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are some additional photos I think you'll ask for :



Dont see any red flag but need to see all imprints, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lechuzita said:


> Thanks for the answer!



You are welcome


----------



## user1234567

Hi ,

Please could you tell me if this is authentic? 

Thanks very much. 

Seller- 0161channy 

Ebay link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-ba...t-/121482196666?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Additional pics-


----------



## Sofia_

unoma said:


> Photos is stolen.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271659205...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271659205755&_rdc=1



Where have they been stolen from?


----------



## HJPurse

Hi, i am looking at this bag and wondering if it is auth. Can u please help? Thank you.
Item: Celine Smooth Nano Luggage in Powder Blue
Seller: znniia
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221595297705


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> Hi, i am looking at this bag and wondering if it is auth. Can u please help? Thank you.
> Item: Celine Smooth Nano Luggage in Powder Blue
> Seller: znniia
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221595297705



Nano is AUTH
eBay item number:221595297705


----------



## unoma

user1234567 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please could you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Seller- 0161channy
> 
> Ebay link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-ba...t-/121482196666?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Additional pics-



Please next time use the correct format.
Bag is a Fake


----------



## ngocphan91

Hello Unoma! Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Item #: 151460452758
Seller: cyjee09

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...6666&clkid=1828538116341741679&_qi=RTM1963930

Thank you!


----------



## bkeaton

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Tote
Item #: 321572586624

Seller: closetcourturenyc

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-New-W-T...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adf384480


Thank you


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Hello Unoma! Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Item #: 151460452758
> Seller: cyjee09
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...6666&clkid=1828538116341741679&_qi=RTM1963930
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bkeaton said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Tote
> Item #: 321572586624
> 
> Seller: closetcourturenyc
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-New-W-T...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adf384480
> 
> 
> Thank you



Caba is Auth


----------



## xBENNAx

Hello Unoma, I know this is not off ebay but i would REALLY appreciate your help. I'm just going to use the ebay as much info you need. Thanks SO much! 

Item: Celine Black Nano

Item number: 1061245431

Seller: Mila

Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...luggage-hand-bag-authentic/1061245431?ref=ais

here are some extra photos i requested


----------



## xBENNAx

i also requested the serial number and got this...


----------



## Piarpreet

Celine pink nano
 171536997945
lli03wm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...945?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f066de39


----------



## sosom77

Item:CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE TOTE BAG LIGHT BLUE.
Listing Number:301373899666
Seller:darcymontana
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301373899666?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello unoma i bought this bag and i want to make sure it is authentic can you help me 

here is extra photos of the bag

thank you very much


----------



## shirz

Hi, please help me on this. As it has a middle stitch at bottom, some say it's belong to first season.. i'm not sure, can someone help me?
Thanks.

Item: Celine medium phantom luggage tote black
seller: shirleyzakameow
link: http://carousell.co/p/8962340/


----------



## JSTALLARD

I'd like to get this listing authenticated prior to purchase:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151468383467 
Celine mini luggage tote
Item #151468383467
Seller: jarvi-rache

The  listing includes several photos, including front, back, zipper, Celine  stamp, and serial number tag. Most of these check out; however, I've read that serial numbers beginning  with S-GA are often fake, and I wasn't sure about the Made in  Italy embossing on the serial number tag. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

JSTALLARD said:


> I'd like to get this listing authenticated prior to purchase:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151468383467
> Celine mini luggage tote
> Item #151468383467
> Seller: jarvi-rache
> 
> The  listing includes several photos, including front, back, zipper, Celine  stamp, and serial number tag. Most of these check out; however, I've read that serial numbers beginning  with S-GA are often fake, and I wasn't sure about the Made in  Italy embossing on the serial number tag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Auction has ended


----------



## unoma

shirz said:


> Hi, please help me on this. As it has a middle stitch at bottom, some say it's belong to first season.. i'm not sure, can someone help me?
> Thanks.
> 
> Item: Celine medium phantom luggage tote black
> seller: shirleyzakameow
> link: http://carousell.co/p/8962340/



I personally dont authenticate such link. Please wait for another authenticator or use a third party authenticator. www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## unoma

sosom77 said:


> Item:CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE TOTE BAG LIGHT BLUE.
> Listing Number:301373899666
> Seller:darcymontana
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301373899666?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hello unoma i bought this bag and i want to make sure it is authentic can you help me
> 
> here is extra photos of the bag
> 
> thank you very much



Auction ended 11 days ago. Please always authenticate before you bid.
Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Celine pink nano
> 171536997945
> lli03wm
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...945?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f066de39



Something looks off.
I need to see all zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Hello Unoma, I know this is not off ebay but i would REALLY appreciate your help. I'm just going to use the ebay as much info you need. Thanks SO much!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Nano
> 
> Item number: 1061245431
> 
> Seller: Mila
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...luggage-hand-bag-authentic/1061245431?ref=ais
> 
> here are some extra photos i requested





xBENNAx said:


> i also requested the serial number and got this...


I personally dont authenticate such link. Please wait for another authenticator or use a third party authenticator. http://www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## Ysh2k12

hi beautiful ladies i m new to purse forum i found this beautiful Celine bag at www.bonanza.com and i really want to purchase but not sure about the authenticity of this bag as i never purchase pre-owned bag and site bonanza i never here'd about this site a lot but the bag condition look very nice with great price please help me if its authentic i do make a purchase thanks  here the link below 


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-bag-taupe-luggage-like-NEW-leather/161543101


----------



## Nura

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this phantom for me?

Item: Celine Phantom Handbag - Smooth Cream Medium 
Listing Number: 231386054648
Seller: sydneymusiccity
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/231386054648?_mwBanner=1

Thank you in advance.


----------



## unoma

nm


----------



## unoma

Nura said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this phantom for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Handbag - Smooth Cream Medium
> Listing Number: 231386054648
> Seller: sydneymusiccity
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/231386054648?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Ysh2k12 said:


> hi beautiful ladies i m new to purse forum i found this beautiful Celine bag at www.bonanza.com and i really want to purchase but not sure about the authenticity of this bag as i never purchase pre-owned bag and site bonanza i never here'd about this site a lot but the bag condition look very nice with great price please help me if its authentic i do make a purchase thanks  here the link below
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-bag-taupe-luggage-like-NEW-leather/161543101



Link isnt opening


----------



## ngocphan91

Hello Unoma! I found another Luggage that interests me better. I really appreciate your help in authenticating them.

Item: Celine Luggage Micro
Item #: 161479275493
Seller: 27leborse

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161479275493?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## Fashion1

Thank you!

Item: [FONT=&quot]*OMG!!!!!CELINE CAMEL SMOOTH CALFSKIN MINI LUGGAGE!!!!! TIMELESS AND CHIC!*[/FONT]  
Listing #: 171537698903   	
Seller: SLhairandmakeup
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171537698903?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## unoma

Fashion1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Item: [FONT=&quot]*OMG!!!!!CELINE CAMEL SMOOTH CALFSKIN MINI LUGGAGE!!!!! TIMELESS AND CHIC!*[/FONT]
> Listing #: 171537698903
> Seller: SLhairandmakeup
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171537698903?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Wow! Great price and from a reputable seller.
Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Hello Unoma! I found another Luggage that interests me better. I really appreciate your help in authenticating them.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Micro
> Item #: 161479275493
> Seller: 27leborse
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161479275493?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you so much Unoma!



Micro is Auth


----------



## swtvt712

Hi! Please let me know if this is authentic. Thanks so much!
Item: Authentic Celine Shoulder Bag Black Leather 17468
Listing Number: 281490744105
Seller:japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418a27e329
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## bkeaton

Hello

Please help to authenticate the below.

Item: celine phantom cabas
Listing Number: 291269372539 
Seller: addingtonred
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291269372539?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you.


----------



## katie1174

Hi Unoma,
Please authenticate this Mini for me

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Gorgeous Orage (blue) Color

Item number: 321580003070

Seller : beautifuldolls23

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...070?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adfa96efe

Thank you!!!


----------



## MiaZF

Hello ladies! 
Can you please authenticate these Celine skate for me?  Thanks in advance! 

Item: AuthenticCeline Plaid Skate Shoes Sneakers Flat Shoes Size 38 Luggage
Item number: 331376904624
Seller : nga147
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331376904624


----------



## senkzie

Hello
I would like to know that this mini luggage tote here on this page is authentic or not. Thank you very much in advance.
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/celine-beige-pebbled-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag.html


 									Item Number: 									 																					10049300


----------



## GWIN

Dear PF friends,

Could you please kindly help me check if this bag is indeed authentic?


Item: Celine Phantom Handbag- Smooth Cream Medium

Item number: 1061855446

Seller : David

Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/celine-phantom-handbag-smooth-cream-medium-urgent-sale-/1061855446

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Unoma, sorry I'm not sure if this request was overlooked. But if you could authenticate this bag it would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks!



Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello, would you kindly authenticate this bag? My husband actually just purchased it for me as a "surprise." But didn't realize that he should have had it authenticated first! Appreciate your help  Thank you.
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Luggage Mini Shopper Black Smooth Calf Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 361103078781
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361103078781?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Unoma, sorry I'm not sure if this request was overlooked. But if you could authenticate this bag it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

GWIN said:


> Dear PF friends,
> 
> Could you please kindly help me check if this bag is indeed authentic?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Handbag- Smooth Cream Medium
> 
> Item number: 1061855446
> 
> Seller : David
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/celine-phantom-handbag-smooth-cream-medium-urgent-sale-/1061855446
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



The information you posted is different from what is on the link.


----------



## unoma

senkzie said:


> Hello
> I would like to know that this mini luggage tote here on this page is authentic or not. Thank you very much in advance.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/celine-beige-pebbled-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag.html
> 
> 
> Item Number: 									 																					10049300



Please next time use the correct format.
Celine Beige Pebbled Leather Mini Luggage Tote Bag
Seller :yoogiscloset.com
Link:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/celine-beige-pebbled-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag.html

Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

MiaZF said:


> Hello ladies!
> Can you please authenticate these Celine skate for me?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: AuthenticCeline Plaid Skate Shoes Sneakers Flat Shoes Size 38 Luggage
> Item number: 331376904624
> Seller : nga147
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331376904624



I do not authenticate shoes


----------



## unoma

katie1174 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Please authenticate this Mini for me
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Gorgeous Orage (blue) Color
> 
> Item number: 321580003070
> 
> Seller : beautifuldolls23
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...070?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adfa96efe
> 
> Thank you!!!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

bkeaton said:


> Hello
> 
> Please help to authenticate the below.
> 
> Item: celine phantom cabas
> Listing Number: 291269372539
> Seller: addingtonred
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291269372539?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.



Cabas is Auth


----------



## GWIN

unoma said:


> The information you posted is different from what is on the link.


Dear Unoma,

Sorry, I am new here so apologies if I've missed something. I am really not sure what to write in the format. I have copied from the ad. Would it be possible to advise base on the link?

Thank you again.


----------



## GWIN

GWIN said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Sorry, I am new here so apologies if I've missed something. I am really not sure what to write in the format. I have copied from the ad. Would it be possible to advise base on the link?
> 
> Thank you again.


Dear Unoma,

Sorry, I see what happened. Somehow the link that I've posted wasn't the correct one. Hopefully,  the following is correct:


Item: Celine Phantom Handbag- Smooth Cream Medium 
Item no: F-PA- 0141
Seller: David

Link:
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...g-smooth-cream-medium-urgent-sale-/1061855446

Thank you again.


----------



## Nura

Hello Unoma,

Please help me authenticate this bag

Item: Celine phantom grey large *AUTHENTIC*
Listing number: 321575893328
Seller: lindavacc65
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/321575893328?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nura

Sorry here's one more:

Item: Celine phantom large tote brown leather with cobalt blue trim
Listing number: 281489795547
Seller: ggermann661
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281489795547?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks again!


----------



## PeepToe

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote BLACK new with Tags
Item #: 171529454170
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...s-/171529454170?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Seller: nelisehussey 

Thank you!


----------



## swtvt712

sorry for reposting, I'm not sure if this request was overlooked. Please let me know if this bag is authentic, Tia!



swtvt712 said:


> Hi! Please let me know if this is authentic. Thanks so much!
> Item: Authentic Celine Shoulder Bag Black Leather 17468
> Listing Number: 281490744105
> Seller:japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418a27e329
> Comments: Thanks!


----------



## Rosanna1985

Hi can you help me authenticate this phantom?

Item: Celine Black Phantom

Item number: 261658016289

Seller: bevhillsprincess

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261658016289 

TIA


----------



## ngocphan91

unoma said:


> Micro is Auth


  Thank you Unoma!

-Jess


----------



## ellen.mtl

Can you authenticate this for me? The seller is pretty responsive but I'm nervous because it's from Romania. 

Item:Authentic Celine double/set wallet green - beautiful - ex cond - 1200$ -
Listing Number:221601922434
Seller:beyondpinknblue
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...0-/221601922434?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## unoma

ellen.mtl said:


> Can you authenticate this for me? The seller is pretty responsive but I'm nervous because it's from Romania.
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine double/set wallet green - beautiful - ex cond - 1200$ -
> Listing Number:221601922434
> Seller:beyondpinknblue
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...0-/221601922434?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Thank you!



Fake
Seller sells Fake bags


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Thank you Unoma!
> 
> -Jess


----------



## unoma

Rosanna1985 said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this phantom?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Phantom
> 
> Item number: 261658016289
> 
> Seller: bevhillsprincess
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261658016289
> 
> TIA



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

swtvt712 said:


> sorry for reposting, I'm not sure if this request was overlooked. Please let me know if this bag is authentic, Tia!



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

PeepToe said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote BLACK new with Tags
> Item #: 171529454170
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...s-/171529454170?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Seller: nelisehussey
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see all imprints and more photos of the bag.


----------



## unoma

Nura said:


> Sorry here's one more:
> 
> Item: Celine phantom large tote brown leather with cobalt blue trim
> Listing number: 281489795547
> Seller: ggermann661
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281489795547?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks again!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Nura said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Celine phantom grey large *AUTHENTIC*
> Listing number: 321575893328
> Seller: lindavacc65
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/321575893328?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you so much!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

GWIN said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Sorry, I see what happened. Somehow the link that I've posted wasn't the correct one. Hopefully,  the following is correct:
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Handbag- Smooth Cream Medium
> Item no: F-PA- 0141
> Seller: David
> 
> Link:
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...g-smooth-cream-medium-urgent-sale-/1061855446
> 
> Thank you again.



I have stop authenticating such links.
Use a third party authenticator www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## zen1965

Hi Unoma,
I am new to Céline and would greatly appreciate your help with is bag which is sold thru ebay / Germany:

Item: Celine Leder Tasche Shopper Bag beige schwarz grün - Trapez! Luxus pur! / AI905
Listing Number: 311163174323 
Seller: secondherzog
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-LEDER...z-gruen-TRAPEZ-LUXUS-PUR-AI905-/311163174323?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## schouxy

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake


What a pity! This one looks so real that makes me wanted to bid..


----------



## MDNA

*unoma*, can you please look at this?  Thank you!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Dark Blue
Listing number: 231388975230
Seller: cathy1224 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2014-Ce...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dfdb907e


----------



## honey_babee

tem: Celine Trapeze mid-size handbag
Listing Number:
Seller:shopping_z
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47369dfe
Comments: Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!!!!


----------



## atomgrrl

Could you please help authenticate this Celine &#8212; TIA!

Name: Celine Belt Bag
Item #: 171535531804
Seller: shen_jill                      (5                         )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171535531804?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## denise1973

Name: Celine Micro Luggage Handbag 
Item #: Private Sale
Seller: Danny
Link: http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/008-7.jpg.html

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/007-3.jpg.html

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/006-5.jpg.html

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/012-6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/009-7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/004-6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/026-3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/022-2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/014-3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

thank you


----------



## katie1174

Thank you Unoma!
I know other people have said it, but just wanted to say thank you for doing all of us this service. It's a super nice thing and I appreciate the help!!


----------



## sephoraj

unoma said:


> Wow! Great price and from a reputable seller.
> Mini is Auth


Hi! Im new to this Forum, i was really alarmed upon seeing this post in ebay, "OMG !!! CELINE CAMEL SMOOTH CALFSKIN MINI LUGGAGE!!! TIMELESS AND CHIC!!!" coz i have exactly the same color , same materials, same pockets and same serial numbers and even the stamping!!! is this possible ? im alarmed because , two lines are the same serial numbers, exactly the same! what do you think? i can send in photos of mine but its exactly the same, the pocket zip outside and inside pocket zip doesnt have a #8 on the brass zipper only on the main (bigger zipper) pls help!


----------



## sephoraj

sephoraj said:


> Hi! Im new to this Forum, i was really alarmed upon seeing this post in ebay, "OMG !!! CELINE CAMEL SMOOTH CALFSKIN MINI LUGGAGE!!! TIMELESS AND CHIC!!!" coz i have exactly the same color , same materials, same pockets and same serial numbers and even the stamping!!! is this possible ? im alarmed because , two lines are the same serial numbers, exactly the same! what do you think? i can send in photos of mine but its exactly the same, the pocket zip outside and inside pocket zip doesnt have a #8 on the brass zipper only on the main (bigger zipper) pls help!



here are the photos of my bag serial number... does this mean anything ? that it's completely the same?


----------



## sephoraj

Thank you for helping! this Celine purchase is my first that is not from an actual boutique...i have ever since been doubting if the bag is authentic or not and this is why i have been looking at photos in the internet and stumbled upon this post., my doubt was fueled because there is no Celine brand imprinted inside the bag at all... i hope this would finally answer the question....thank you!


----------



## sephoraj

this is the link to the bag in EBAY with the same serial number, color  and material:

Item: [FONT=&quot]*OMG!!!!!CELINE CAMEL SMOOTH CALFSKIN MINI LUGGAGE!!!!! TIMELESS AND CHIC!*[/FONT]  
Listing #: 171537698903   	
Seller: SLhairandmakeup
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171537698903...84.m1555.l2649

thank you and excuse my errors in posting, i just joined the forum


----------



## unoma

sephoraj said:


> this is the link to the bag in EBAY with the same serial number, color  and material:
> 
> Item: [FONT=&quot]*OMG!!!!!CELINE CAMEL SMOOTH CALFSKIN MINI LUGGAGE!!!!! TIMELESS AND CHIC!*[/FONT]
> Listing #: 171537698903
> Seller: SLhairandmakeup
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171537698903...84.m1555.l2649
> 
> thank you and excuse my errors in posting, i just joined the forum



Mini is Auth and from a reputable seller


----------



## unoma

katie1174 said:


> Thank you Unoma!
> I know other people have said it, but just wanted to say thank you for doing all of us this service. It's a super nice thing and I appreciate the help!!



You are welcome dear


----------



## unoma

atomgrrl said:


> Could you please help authenticate this Celine  TIA!
> 
> Name: Celine Belt Bag
> Item #: 171535531804
> Seller: shen_jill                      (5                         )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171535531804?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Photos looks off but not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

denise1973 said:


> Name: Celine Micro Luggage Handbag
> Item #: Private Sale
> Seller: Danny
> Link: http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/008-7.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/009-7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/004-6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/026-3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/022-2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/014-3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> thank you


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

MDNA said:


> *unoma*, can you please look at this?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Dark Blue
> Listing number: 231388975230
> Seller: cathy1224
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2014-Ce...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dfdb907e



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I am new to Céline and would greatly appreciate your help with is bag which is sold thru ebay / Germany:
> 
> Item: Celine Leder Tasche Shopper Bag beige schwarz grün - Trapez! Luxus pur! / AI905
> Listing Number: 311163174323
> Seller: secondherzog
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-LEDER...z-gruen-TRAPEZ-LUXUS-PUR-AI905-/311163174323?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

schouxy said:


> What a pity! This one looks so real that makes me wanted to bid..



Better luck next time


----------



## sephoraj

Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## ceedoan

hello authenticators, can u help with this one? thanks in advance 

Item: Celine Nano 
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: Ameliza
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-nano-luggage-1650-on-p-a-y-pa-l-54417430fbd594052a020d6f
Comments:     seller also sent me more close up pics, which i've attached for review. let me know if u need any additional pics


----------



## Smoothop

sephoraj said:


> Thank you for helping! this Celine purchase is my first that is not from an actual boutique...i have ever since been doubting if the bag is authentic or not and this is why i have been looking at photos in the internet and stumbled upon this post., my doubt was fueled because there is no Celine brand imprinted inside the bag at all... i hope this would finally answer the question....thank you!


It is normal for Cèline bags of the same style,size and colour to have the same serial number. The number actually indicates where and when etc. it was produced and nothing else. So no bag 1,2,3 .....if you get my meaning.


----------



## unoma

ceedoan said:


> hello authenticators, can u help with this one? thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Ameliza
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-nano-luggage-1650-on-p-a-y-pa-l-54417430fbd594052a020d6f
> Comments:     seller also sent me more close up pics, which i've attached for review. let me know if u need any additional pics



Nano is a Fake


----------



## ceedoan

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake




thanks so much unoma! seller kept reassuring me it was authentic too, for shame!


----------



## zen1965

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Thank you, Unoma. The (commercial) seller refuses to provide additional photos but, of course, claims the bag is authentic. I really like the bag but will give it a miss. Hopefully, I will find another.

Thank you once more.


----------



## fuyumi

This is a personal sale from a friend. Kindly advise if more photos are needed, I have tried to show clear photos for the serial number and zipper markings. I realised that only the zipper on the small compartment has the marking, the main zipper at the top of the bag opening is clear. 

Item: Celine Nano 
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: Lim (Personal Friend)
Link: N/A

Sorry I had problems uploading the photos, so I shall post the links for it.
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/537/wzBhCO.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/910/H26nxT.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/538/gC2O4a.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/674/Afv4UI.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/537/f4NE2P.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/901/uWZesZ.jpg


----------



## sosom77

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Multicolor Calf and Anthracite Fantastic
Listing Number:151450026209
Seller:aksent
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23432000e1
can you help me with this one please?
TIA


----------



## msPing

Hi all, thanks in advance:

Item: authentic celine trapeze handbag shoulder bag

Item number: 271669509649

Seller: viva-workshop

Listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271669509649 

Comments: thank you!!!


----------



## barashinda

Hi there everyone! Can someone tell me if this is authentic?

Item: BNWT CELINE Mini Luggage Emerald Green Palmelato Calf Leather Tote Handbag RARE
Listing #: 390974519225
Seller: vintage_lab
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-CELINE...225?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b07e5b7b9

Thank you in advance!


----------



## barashinda

And this one too. Thanks everyone in advance!

Item: Drop Dead Spazzolato Celine Ltd Ed Mini Black Luggage Brand New
Listing #: 111511432323
Seller: sunnie1014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DROP-DEAD-S...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f6996c83


----------



## sabbam

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Dark Green Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Designer Couture
Link: N/A
Comments: Purchased from a local consignment store with a good reputation in my area. I own several other Celines all authentic and purchased from Barneys. When comparing this celine to my black mini luggage, what seems strange are two things. The pebbled leather forms wave like forms and is moveable. In my other celine luggage tote, the pebbled leather is fixed and does not have any waves. Also, in this bag, the pocket comes out which I don't know if is normal.
Please let me know how you feel. If you need any additional pictures please let me know.
TIA!


----------



## fatcat2523

I am debating on this bag...Please authicate if they are good . TIA

1)
Item: Celine Luggage large size
Listing Number: 231381007702
Seller: ninagosh 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23138100770....l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_44wt_1312
Comments:


----------



## Jana904

Item: Auth. Mint Celine Mini Luggage Satchel Pink Fluo
Listing Number:331374100606
Seller: akita.victo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Mint-Celine-Mini-Luggage-Satchel-Pink-Fluo-/331374100606

Comments: Just won and paid for this bag. Please help me authenticate. Thank you for your time, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## yupi

hi, i just bought celine trapeze in orange python at ebay. can you help me to authenticate this bag?
serial number is inside the back pocket : S-MP-113
number for the zipper is 1
ebay seller : luckyangel
(the item had been deleted on ebay seller since i purchased it.)

thankyou in advance


----------



## yupi

inside the bag


----------



## unoma

sephoraj said:


> Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## unoma

ceedoan said:


> thanks so much unoma! seller kept reassuring me it was authentic too, for shame!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Thank you, Unoma. The (commercial) seller refuses to provide additional photos but, of course, claims the bag is authentic. I really like the bag but will give it a miss. Hopefully, I will find another.
> 
> Thank you once more.



I would pass if seller cant be bother to provide additional photos for authentication purposes.
Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

fuyumi said:


> This is a personal sale from a friend. Kindly advise if more photos are needed, I have tried to show clear photos for the serial number and zipper markings. I realised that only the zipper on the small compartment has the marking, the main zipper at the top of the bag opening is clear.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Lim (Personal Friend)
> Link: N/A
> 
> Sorry I had problems uploading the photos, so I shall post the links for it.
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/537/wzBhCO.jpg
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/910/H26nxT.jpg
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/538/gC2O4a.jpg
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/674/Afv4UI.jpg
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/537/f4NE2P.jpg
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/901/uWZesZ.jpg


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

sosom77 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Multicolor Calf and Anthracite Fantastic
> Listing Number:151450026209
> Seller:aksent
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23432000e1
> can you help me with this one please?
> TIA



Need to see all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

msPing said:


> Hi all, thanks in advance:
> 
> Item: authentic celine trapeze handbag shoulder bag
> 
> Item number: 271669509649
> 
> Seller: viva-workshop
> 
> Listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271669509649
> 
> Comments: thank you!!!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

barashinda said:


> Hi there everyone! Can someone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: BNWT CELINE Mini Luggage Emerald Green Palmelato Calf Leather Tote Handbag RARE
> Listing #: 390974519225
> Seller: vintage_lab
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-CELINE...225?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b07e5b7b9
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

sabbam said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Dark Green Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Designer Couture
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Purchased from a local consignment store with a good reputation in my area. I own several other Celines all authentic and purchased from Barneys. When comparing this celine to my black mini luggage, what seems strange are two things. The pebbled leather forms wave like forms and is moveable. In my other celine luggage tote, the pebbled leather is fixed and does not have any waves. Also, in this bag, the pocket comes out which I don't know if is normal.
> Please let me know how you feel. If you need any additional pictures please let me know.
> TIA!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

barashinda said:


> And this one too. Thanks everyone in advance!
> 
> Item: Drop Dead Spazzolato Celine Ltd Ed Mini Black Luggage Brand New
> Listing #: 111511432323
> Seller: sunnie1014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DROP-DEAD-S...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f6996c83


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> I am debating on this bag...Please authicate if they are good . TIA
> 
> 1)
> Item: Celine Luggage large size
> Listing Number: 231381007702
> Seller: ninagosh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23138100770....l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_44wt_1312
> Comments:


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Jana904 said:


> Item: Auth. Mint Celine Mini Luggage Satchel Pink Fluo
> Listing Number:331374100606
> Seller: akita.victo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Mint-Celine-Mini-Luggage-Satchel-Pink-Fluo-/331374100606
> 
> Comments: Just won and paid for this bag. Please help me authenticate. Thank you for your time, it's much appreciated.


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Zoe Bradley said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## unoma

yupi said:


> hi, i just bought celine trapeze in orange python at ebay. can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> serial number is inside the back pocket : S-MP-113
> number for the zipper is 1
> ebay seller : luckyangel
> (the item had been deleted on ebay seller since i purchased it.)
> 
> thankyou in advance





yupi said:


> inside the bag


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## Lalala09

Hello

I've won it but wonder if it is authentic...

Item: Celine Tri-Colour Navy Blue / Brown / Black Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 271657606702
Seller: high-end-perfumes
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...UoUp9q7Rd8KDFLjhkhrcQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks so much for your help in advance!


----------



## user1234567

Hi,

Please could you tell me if this bag is authentic?

Thanks very much. 

Item- Celine Trapeze Bag Navy Blue 

Listing number- 281495183501

Seller- findo8

Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...p-/281495183501?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


----------



## lljh122003

Hi there, could someone please help me authenticate this Celine mini doc handbag (it's the latest style on Celine website, that's I'm being very suspicious here)  Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine mini doc handbag (black)
Link: N/A 
Photos:


----------



## unoma

lljh122003 said:


> Hi there, could someone please help me authenticate this Celine mini doc handbag (it's the latest style on Celine website, that's I'm being very suspicious here)  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine mini doc handbag (black)
> Link: N/A
> Photos:


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

user1234567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Item- Celine Trapeze Bag Navy Blue
> 
> Listing number- 281495183501
> 
> Seller- findo8
> 
> Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...p-/281495183501?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Lalala09 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've won it but wonder if it is authentic...
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-Colour Navy Blue / Brown / Black Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 271657606702
> Seller: high-end-perfumes
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...UoUp9q7Rd8KDFLjhkhrcQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks so much for your help in advance!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## 133nch

Hi ladies,

Please can you help authenticate this gorgeous bag in the gorgeous colour ... Hope there's enough pics there for you to help authenticate this 

Item : Celine Nano Handbag - 100% Authentic, Dark Ink blue with dustbag and care cards
 Watch

Item number: 321583685180

Seller :siobhan_t_2001


Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321583685180


Million thanks in advance  xxx


----------



## user1234567

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate


Hi Unoma, 
Thank you for your response. 
What further photos do you need to see? 

Thanks.


----------



## ellen.mtl

Can you authenticate this please? Never seen this colour before.

Item: Authentic Celine spazzolato leather emerald wallet zip around long pristine 900$
Listing Number: 231388078765
Seller: modacamino 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...et-zip-around-long-pristine-900-/231388078765
Comments: thank you!!


----------



## Lalala09

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Thanks so much! The seller provided me this. What do you think?


----------



## Lalala09

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


And this as well


----------



## sushi317

Hi experts, could you please help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze? It is my first Celine and I purchased it from a discount designer retailer in Canada. I am super excited but I just wanted to get some input on the authenticity because I have never purchased a premier designer bag from this particular retailer before. I tried my best to take a picture of the tag but it is SO HARD because of the location... please let me know if you can see enough from the pictures that I took. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sushi317

some more pictures


----------



## yupi

Hi, can you help me to authenticate this bag:
Item : celine trapeze in orange python
Seller : luckyangel
Link on ebay : http://m.ebay.com/itm/271651703706?_mwBanner=1

Thankyou so much!


----------



## yupi

Hi, can you help me to authenticate this bag:
Item : celine trapeze in orange python
Seller : luckyangel
Link on ebay : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Thankyou so much!


----------



## unoma

yupi said:


> Hi, can you help me to authenticate this bag:
> Item : celine trapeze in orange python
> Seller : luckyangel
> Link on ebay : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Thankyou so much!



Auction has ended


----------



## unoma

sushi317 said:


> some more pictures


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

sushi317 said:


> Hi experts, could you please help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze? It is my first Celine and I purchased it from a discount designer retailer in Canada. I am super excited but I just wanted to get some input on the authenticity because I have never purchased a premier designer bag from this particular retailer before. I tried my best to take a picture of the tag but it is SO HARD because of the location... please let me know if you can see enough from the pictures that I took. Thanks a lot!!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

Lalala09 said:


> Thanks so much! The seller provided me this. What do you think?





Lalala09 said:


> And this as well





Lalala09 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've won it but wonder if it is authentic...
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-Colour Navy Blue / Brown / Black Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 271657606702
> Seller: high-end-perfumes
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...UoUp9q7Rd8KDFLjhkhrcQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks so much for your help in advance!



Alway incl auction link.
Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

ellen.mtl said:


> Can you authenticate this please? Never seen this colour before.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine spazzolato leather emerald wallet zip around long pristine 900$
> Listing Number: 231388078765
> Seller: modacamino
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...et-zip-around-long-pristine-900-/231388078765
> Comments: thank you!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

133nch said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can you help authenticate this gorgeous bag in the gorgeous colour ... Hope there's enough pics there for you to help authenticate this
> 
> Item : Celine Nano Handbag - 100% Authentic, Dark Ink blue with dustbag and care cards
> Watch
> 
> Item number: 321583685180
> 
> Seller :siobhan_t_2001
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321583685180
> 
> 
> Million thanks in advance  xxx



Photos too dark and not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

user1234567 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Thank you for your response.
> What further photos do you need to see?
> 
> Thanks.


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## asiatica

Hello. I'm currently looking for my first Celine bag. Could you please check this bag? 

Item: Trapeze
No: 161485459310
Seller: fmar50056
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Celine-trapeze-pelle-/161485459310?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2599488f6e

Thank you!


----------



## yupi

unoma said:


> Auction has ended



Hi, unoma. The auction had been ended because i already purchased it. But PLEASE do scroll down the page because they still have the picture. Thanks.


----------



## fatcat2523

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



Thank you unoma,
I tried to get more photos but seller is not responding. So I am looking at this offer instead. I am trying to get more photos on this offer. Thank you.
Item: Croc stamped large Phantom
Listing Number: 191411610207
Seller: Spark7719
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celine-Phantom-Handbag-Tote-Black-Croco-Pattern-Bag-/191411610207?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c9105625f
Comments:


----------



## Rosanna1985

Hi can you help with this phantom? (Auction ending in 3 hrs, sorry!)

Item: black phantom 

Item number:261659913386

Seller: relmartinatha

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261659913386 

Tia!!! &#128538;


----------



## Rosanna1985

This one also? Thanks you are the best!!!

Item: black phantom

Item number: 161485145048

Seller: shendley89

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161485145048


----------



## Allisfashion

Rosanna1985 said:


> This one also? Thanks you are the best!!!
> 
> Item: black phantom
> 
> Item number: 161485145048
> 
> Seller: shendley89
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161485145048



pretty sure its auth.


----------



## unoma

Rosanna1985 said:


> This one also? Thanks you are the best!!!
> 
> Item: black phantom
> 
> Item number: 161485145048
> 
> Seller: shendley89
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161485145048





Allisfashion said:


> pretty sure its auth.


Allisfashion is this your auction?
Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Rosanna1985 said:


> Hi can you help with this phantom? (Auction ending in 3 hrs, sorry!)
> 
> Item: black phantom
> 
> Item number:261659913386
> 
> Seller: relmartinatha
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261659913386
> 
> Tia!!! &#128538;



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you unoma,
> I tried to get more photos but seller is not responding. So I am looking at this offer instead. I am trying to get more photos on this offer. Thank you.
> Item: Croc stamped large Phantom
> Listing Number: 191411610207
> Seller: Spark7719
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celine-Phantom-Handbag-Tote-Black-Croco-Pattern-Bag-/191411610207?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c9105625f
> Comments:



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

yupi said:


> Hi, unoma. The auction had been ended because i already purchased it. But PLEASE do scroll down the page because they still have the picture. Thanks.



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

asiatica said:


> Hello. I'm currently looking for my first Celine bag. Could you please check this bag?
> 
> Item: Trapeze
> No: 161485459310
> Seller: fmar50056
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Celine-trapeze-pelle-/161485459310?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2599488f6e
> 
> Thank you!



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## Rosanna1985

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake




Thanks, you're awesome!!


----------



## Rosanna1985

another?

Item: Black Phantom

Item number: 301385405519

seller: courtney989

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462bf8544f

TIA!! (again)


----------



## Rosanna1985

Item: Black Phantom

Item number: 171544109259

Seller:liveandlovetoshop

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27f0d360cb#ht_92wt_1153

thanks so much again.


----------



## mishimishix

Hi unoma, 

Could you please take a look at this listing? 

Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Cabas Phantom With Belt Tote In Navy
Listing Number: 121489585131
Seller: 8080jk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...131?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4957f3eb

Thank you so much!


----------



## fatcat2523

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake



Thank you unoma. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Passion17

Item:Beautiful Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Pony Calfskin Bag MUST HAVE
Listing Number:191417287115
Seller: pricelessluxuries
Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Beautifu...ony-Calfskin-Bag-MUST-HAVE-4250-/191417287115

Comments:The seller has listed 2 bags and would like to know if it is authentic. Please help don't know anything about Celine Mini luggage.Appreciate your advice.

Can you tell me about this as well.
Item:Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Multicolor Beautiful Bag $3250

Listing Number:191417287093
Seller: pricelessluxuries
Linkhttp://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/191417287093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Thank You


----------



## unoma

Rosanna1985 said:


> Thanks, you're awesome!!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Rosanna1985 said:


> another?
> 
> Item: Black Phantom
> 
> Item number: 301385405519
> 
> seller: courtney989
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462bf8544f
> 
> TIA!! (again)



Look OK BUT need to see zipper marking and clear imprints


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

Need help. Thanks so much!!! Any comment is appreciated 

Item : MAL2659177399

Vintage Celine Black Box Calf Horse Carriage Shoulder Bag.

 Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-ce...se-carriage-shoulder-bag-i-177399-s-2659.html


----------



## unoma

Rosanna1985 said:


> Item: Black Phantom
> 
> Item number: 171544109259
> 
> Seller:liveandlovetoshop
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27f0d360cb#ht_92wt_1153
> 
> thanks so much again.



Zipper marking, all prints and more photos of the bag


----------



## unoma

mishimishix said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this listing?
> 
> Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Cabas Phantom With Belt Tote In Navy
> Listing Number: 121489585131
> Seller: 8080jk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...131?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4957f3eb
> 
> Thank you so much!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you unoma. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## unoma

Passion17 said:


> Item:Beautiful Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Pony Calfskin Bag MUST HAVE
> Listing Number:191417287115
> Seller: pricelessluxuries
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Beautifu...ony-Calfskin-Bag-MUST-HAVE-4250-/191417287115
> 
> Comments:The seller has listed 2 bags and would like to know if it is authentic. Please help don't know anything about Celine Mini luggage.Appreciate your advice.
> 
> Can you tell me about this as well.
> Item:Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Multicolor Beautiful Bag $3250
> 
> Listing Number:191417287093
> Seller: pricelessluxuries
> Linkhttp://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/191417287093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Thank You



Both bags are Fake


----------



## unoma

0PinkBlush0 said:


> Need help. Thanks so much!!! Any comment is appreciated
> 
> Item : MAL2659177399
> 
> Vintage Celine Black Box Calf Horse Carriage Shoulder Bag.
> 
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-ce...se-carriage-shoulder-bag-i-177399-s-2659.html



Box is Auth


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

unoma said:


> Box is Auth



Thank you! Im super excited! Will buy it todat whoo-hoo!


----------



## Miss_Berry

Item: CELINE 41076/S colore 807/BN   occhiali da sole ORIGINALI
Listing Number: 201177366703
Seller: beyoureye
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201177366703
Comments: Just wanted the verify if this is a real Céline TILDA frame. I've tried on a pair at Nordstrom in California, United States. And, the frame did not have the Céline logo/name on the arms at all. However, with this seller, CÉLINE is written on the arm. I've also noticed other online retailers selling the frames with the CÉLINE name on the side. So, could someone please help me out and verify if these shades are real. Thanks!


----------



## Passion17

unoma said:


> Both bags are Fake



Thanks Unoma,stopped me from bidding on a fake.What would we do without people like you.Appreciate your help.


----------



## Gengen

Item: celine mini luggage 
Listing:131352073553
Seller: porp_it2014 (21)
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/131352073553

Hi please authenticate this celine on eBay thank u


----------



## zen1965

Dear Unoma,

I found another one:

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag
Item number: 221609852872  
Seller:kristine0503
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/221609852872?

Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance!


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> I found another one:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag
> Item number: 221609852872
> Seller:kristine0503
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/221609852872?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing:131352073553
> Seller: porp_it2014 (21)
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/131352073553
> 
> Hi please authenticate this celine on eBay thank u



The bag looks off.
I would ask for clear photo of zipper marking and also serial number. Seller should tell you what numbers is written on the serial number


----------



## unoma

Passion17 said:


> Thanks Unoma,stopped me from bidding on a fake.What would we do without people like you.Appreciate your help.



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Miss_Berry said:


> Item: CELINE 41076/S colore 807/BN   occhiali da sole ORIGINALI
> Listing Number: 201177366703
> Seller: beyoureye
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201177366703
> Comments: Just wanted the verify if this is a real Céline TILDA frame. I've tried on a pair at Nordstrom in California, United States. And, the frame did not have the Céline logo/name on the arms at all. However, with this seller, CÉLINE is written on the arm. I've also noticed other online retailers selling the frames with the CÉLINE name on the side. So, could someone please help me out and verify if these shades are real. Thanks!



I dont authenticate sun glasses


----------



## unoma

0PinkBlush0 said:


> Thank you! Im super excited! Will buy it todat whoo-hoo!



Congrats


----------



## zen1965

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake



Wow. Many thanks - you prevented me from making a very costly mistake. THANK YOU!


----------



## vaniadiary

Hi Ladies,

I recently bought a Celine Edge bag from Fashionphile Although I know that this website has a high positive reputation, i just want to make sure that my bag is authentic. So, I need someone to help me to authenticate my bag  Thank you so much and have a great day!

Item: CELINE Textured Calfskin Small Bicolor Edge Shoulder Bag Black Cream
Listing Number: (there's no listing number and I will just state its item number) 62034
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...l-bicolor-edge-shoulder-bag-black-cream-62034

Here is the link to the photos:http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## yinglovecoco

Could you please authenticate this bag


----------



## yinglovecoco

dont know how to post picture.... my celine box do not have serials number. is it normal?
and the zip end with a letter L not number 8..


----------



## yinglovecoco

here is picture


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> Hi Unoma, it's time of the year again when I dream of tri-color luggage
> Item: Celine micro three colors bag
> Listing Number: 1245563
> Seller: Andreea http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1120323.shtml
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-celine-micro-three-colors-bag-1245563.shtml
> Comments: As always with this site it's problematic to get additional pictures but I'm going to take it myself and repost if there's no red flags for now. Thank you!





unoma said:


> Post photos of the bag when you receive it.



I got the bag, posting additional photos. thank you!


----------



## Gengen

Thanks Unoma.. Will do..


----------



## Rosanna1985

Hi, can you help me with this one, Unoma?

Title: black phantom

Seller: mountain.hiking

Item number: 281502104417

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281502104417


----------



## unoma

Rosanna1985 said:


> Hi, can you help me with this one, Unoma?
> 
> Title: black phantom
> 
> Seller: mountain.hiking
> 
> Item number: 281502104417
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281502104417



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

GemsBerry said:


> I got the bag, posting additional photos. thank you!


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-celine-micro-three-colors-bag-1245563.shtml
Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

vaniadiary said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I recently bought a Celine Edge bag from Fashionphile Although I know that this website has a high positive reputation, i just want to make sure that my bag is authentic. So, I need someone to help me to authenticate my bag  Thank you so much and have a great day!
> 
> Item: CELINE Textured Calfskin Small Bicolor Edge Shoulder Bag Black Cream
> Listing Number: (there's no listing number and I will just state its item number) 62034
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...l-bicolor-edge-shoulder-bag-black-cream-62034
> 
> Here is the link to the photos:http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/library/?view=recent&page=1



Edge is Auth


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Wow. Many thanks - you prevented me from making a very costly mistake. THANK YOU!



You are welcome


----------



## ngocphan91

Hello Unoma. Can you help me authenticate the two bags below.

1)  Item: Celine Trapeze
     Item #:181591174068
     Seller: lunamissfortune01
     Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181591174068?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


2) Item: Celine Luggage
    Item #:161492387115
    Seller:bobannsboutique
    Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161492387115?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thank you so much Unoma. You're the best!


----------



## pmoney

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM TOTE BAG CROCO EMBOSSED BLACK

List: 321589171631

Seller: choclivy22

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321589171631?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Please authenticate, thanks.


----------



## mel1983

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE LUGGAGE LEATHER TOTE BAG TAN Colour in MEDIUM

List: 221613437360

Seller: mn79823

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...M-/221613437360?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

Please authenticate, thanks.


----------



## GemsBerry

unoma said:


> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-celine-micro-three-colors-bag-1245563.shtml
> Mini is Auth



Thank you Unoma! it's my third Celine that you kindly authenticated.


----------



## lbjdlaw

Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor - Royal Blue and Sand 


Listing#:  191418105184


Seller:  Terra3476


Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...SKXm4wRKvVPjNXJk8oUqQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Comments:  I would very much appreciate it if you can authenticate this bag.  I totally understand how busy all of the authenticators must be and I'm willing to wait if you can let me know that you'll be willing to review this at a later time.  I can provide additional photos as well.


----------



## designer_desire

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!

Item: Black Celine Drummed Leather Suede Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 181591174068
Seller: lunamissfortune01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Celin...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47ad6bb4
Comments:


----------



## firefly39

"PLEASE HELP"

I have recently bought a Celine handbag from ebay, and was wondering if anybody could  tell me if it is real or fake.  I don't know anything about Celine, but the seller listed the bag as 100% authentic.

I have done a little research, and found out that Celine zippers should be plain and not marked.  The zipper on this bag says Celine Paris.
















http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=221602972866


----------



## hellokitty89311

Please authenticate this Box bag:

Item # : 181592765842
Seller: alanquest
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-BOX-...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47c5b592


----------



## firefly39

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


"PLEASE HELP"

I recently bought a Celine handbag from ebay, which I don't know if it is genuine or not..?? I have added the information on the authenticate forum, but it has been a long time since I was on here, and I really don't know what I'm doing..


----------



## Gengen

Gengen said:


> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing:131352073553
> Seller: porp_it2014 (21)
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/131352073553
> 
> Hi please authenticate this celine on eBay thank u


Hi Unoma here's the pics you asked. Thanks


----------



## Gengen

Gengen said:


> Hi Unoma here's the pics you asked. Thanks



Sorry I can't attach it all Heres the second one


----------



## Gengen

Gengen said:


> Sorry I can't attach it all Heres the second one



3rd and last one. Thanks very much!!


----------



## Gengen

Also could you please authenticate this 2 celine bags thanks very much in advance!!!

1. Item: celine phantom bag
Listing number:181579080880
Seller: do210992
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-in-Butter-calfskin-RARE-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/181579080880

2. Item: celine phantom bag
Listing number:131356945102
Seller:biddingonbrands
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/131356945102?nav=SEARCH

Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Arenee003

Hello,

I've purchased the following Celine Phantom from a consignment shop who sells on Ebay but I am now concerned with the authenticity of the bag. Could you please help me authenticate? Thanks in advance!

Item: CELINE Beige Taupe PHANTOM Luggage Leather Tote Handbag Bag Satchel Purse LARGE

Listing Number: 141431873036

Seller: vipconsignment

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141431873036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Concerned about the seam on the bottom of the bag as well as black suede lining... I have posted a few of my own close-up photos as well.


----------



## dorisgackt

Hello, could you please help me authenticate the two Phyton bag below?

1)Item: 2014 CELINE Paris Phyton Phantom Luggage bag
Listing Number: 121481210063
Seller: luxurytreatings
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121481210063?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2)Item: CELINE YELLOW PYTHON SMALL PHANTOM
Listing Number: 271649350712
Seller: luckyangel08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271649350712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much!


----------



## annie_lyyy

Hi authenticators,

Can you please help me authenticate these bags. 

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 161496938376
Seller: kia6814
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2599f7b788

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 251730429432
Seller: Brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CEL...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9c4d85f8

Much appreciated!


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Hello Unoma. Can you help me authenticate the two bags below.
> 
> 1)  Item: Celine Trapeze
> Item #:181591174068
> Seller: lunamissfortune01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181591174068?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much Unoma. You're the best! *


*

Pls pls pls ONE item at a time.*

Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Hello Unoma. Can you help me authenticate the two bags below.]
> 
> 
> 2) Item: Celine Luggage
> Item #:161492387115
> Seller:bobannsboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161492387115?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much Unoma. You're the best!


*Post ONE item at a time to avoid mistakes.

Phantom e is a Fake*


----------



## unoma

pmoney said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM TOTE BAG CROCO EMBOSSED BLACK
> 
> List: 321589171631
> 
> Seller: choclivy22
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321589171631?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> Please authenticate, thanks.


*
Phantom e is a Fake*


----------



## unoma

mel1983 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE LUGGAGE LEATHER TOTE BAG TAN Colour in MEDIUM
> 
> List: 221613437360
> 
> Seller: mn79823
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...M-/221613437360?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> Please authenticate, thanks.


*
Mini is a Fake*


----------



## unoma

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you Unoma! it's my third Celine that you kindly authenticated.



 Congrats


----------



## unoma

lbjdlaw said:


> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor - Royal Blue and Sand
> 
> 
> Listing#:  191418105184
> 
> 
> Seller:  Terra3476
> 
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...SKXm4wRKvVPjNXJk8oUqQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Comments:  I would very much appreciate it if you can authenticate this bag.  I totally understand how busy all of the authenticators must be and I'm willing to wait if you can let me know that you'll be willing to review this at a later time.  I can provide additional photos as well.



Very dark photos. Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

designer_desire said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Black Celine Drummed Leather Suede Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 181591174068
> Seller: lunamissfortune01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Celin...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47ad6bb4
> Comments:



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

hellokitty89311 said:


> Please authenticate this Box bag:
> 
> Item # : 181592765842
> Seller: alanquest
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-BOX-...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47c5b592



Bag looks off. I would stay away


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Hi Unoma here's the pics you asked. Thanks





Gengen said:


> Sorry I can't attach it all Heres the second one





Gengen said:


> 3rd and last one. Thanks very much!!



Bag is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Also could you please authenticate this 2 celine bags thanks very much in advance!!!
> 
> 1. Item: celine phantom bag
> Listing number:181579080880
> Seller: do210992
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-in-Butter-calfskin-RARE-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/181579080880
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you!!!


Post ONE item at a time to avoid mistakes.

Phantom is Auth[/B]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18157908088...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181579080880&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Also could you please authenticate this 2 celine bags thanks very much in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Item: celine phantom bag
> Listing number:131356945102
> Seller:biddingonbrands
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/131356945102?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you thank you!!!


*Post ONE item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Phantom is Auth*


----------



## lbjdlaw

unoma said:


> Very dark photos. Need to see serial number and zipper marking









I will send zipper marking and serial number pics asap


----------



## unoma

Arenee003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've purchased the following Celine Phantom from a consignment shop who sells on Ebay but I am now concerned with the authenticity of the bag. Could you please help me authenticate? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE Beige Taupe PHANTOM Luggage Leather Tote Handbag Bag Satchel Purse LARGE
> 
> Listing Number: 141431873036
> 
> Seller: vipconsignment
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141431873036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Concerned about the seam on the bottom of the bag as well as black suede lining... I have posted a few of my own close-up photos as well.
> 
> View attachment 2814303
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814306



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

dorisgackt said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate the two Phyton bag below?
> 
> 1)Item: 2014 CELINE Paris Phyton Phantom Luggage bag
> Listing Number: 121481210063
> Seller: luxurytreatings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121481210063?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


*Post ONE item at a time to avoid mistakes.

Phantom is Auth*


----------



## unoma

dorisgackt said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate the two Phyton bag below?
> 
> 
> 2)Item: CELINE YELLOW PYTHON SMALL PHANTOM
> Listing Number: 271649350712
> Seller: luckyangel08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271649350712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!


Post ONE item at a time to avoid mistakes.

Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

annie_lyyy said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate these bags.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 161496938376
> Seller: kia6814
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2599f7b788
> 
> 
> Much appreciated!


Post ONE item at a time to avoid mistakes.

Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

annie_lyyy said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate these bags.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 251730429432
> Seller: Brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CEL...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9c4d85f8
> 
> Much appreciated!


Post ONE item at a time to avoid mistakes.

Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

firefly39 said:


> "PLEASE HELP"
> 
> I have recently bought a Celine handbag from ebay, and was wondering if anybody could  tell me if it is real or fake.  I don't know anything about Celine, but the seller listed the bag as 100% authentic.
> 
> I have done a little research, and found out that Celine zippers should be plain and not marked.  The zipper on this bag says Celine Paris.
> View attachment 2813610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813614
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813615
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=221602972866



Cant help you with this bag


----------



## designer_desire

Please authenticate the following:

Authentic Celine Trapeze Orage Navy Blue Leather & Suede
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c488e15da
Seller: erum8573
Listing:121476355546

Thank you!


----------



## designer_desire

Please authenticate the following:

Authentic Celine Trapeze Bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418b430d70
Seller: nsiddiqui28
Item: 281509301616

Thank you!


----------



## hellokitty89311

unoma said:


> Bag looks off. I would stay away



Thanks for informing!


----------



## fleurpavot

Hi Unoma! Thank you as always for your help... I got the last Céline you looked at for me and it's perfect! I am so appreciative. Could you look at this bag?

Item: céline edge tribal 

Listing number: 361128281787

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361128281787?nav=SEARCH

Comment: thank you&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## unoma

designer_desire said:


> Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Authentic Celine Trapeze Orage Navy Blue Leather & Suede
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c488e15da
> Seller: erum8573
> Listing:121476355546
> 
> Thank you!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

designer_desire said:


> Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Authentic Celine Trapeze Bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418b430d70
> Seller: nsiddiqui28
> Item: 281509301616
> 
> Thank you!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

hellokitty89311 said:


> Thanks for informing!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

fleurpavot said:


> Hi Unoma! Thank you as always for your help... I got the last Céline you looked at for me and it's perfect! I am so appreciative. Could you look at this bag?
> 
> Item: céline edge tribal
> 
> Listing number: 361128281787
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361128281787?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Comment: thank you&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## Workin4abirkin

Hi there,
Not completely sure if I am doing this correctly, I am new to posting questions.  I hope I am posting this question in the right location as  I don't see anywhere else that says where to post.  My apologies if it is not the correct way.

I am hoping to get some advice on whether or not this Celine Phantom is authentic or not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251727977384?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

ebay item# 251727977384
Seller:  authenticlovers
I'm sorry I do not know how to make the link "clickable", but if you copy and paste it will come up.

Thank you so much for your reply and any information you are able to give me regarding the authenticity, I very much appreciate it!


----------



## Arenee003

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth


Phew! I was so nervous that I wasted my money on a fake! Thank you so much for authenticating my bag.


----------



## forgetmenot301

Hi! I know Fashionphile is a reputable site but I just wanted to double check! Thank you!
PS- Haven't been able to find this online anywhere. Do you know what season this was from?
Thanks in advance!!

Item: CELINE Calfskin Blade Flap Caramel
Listing Number: Item #? 54714
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-blade-flap-caramel-54714


----------



## annie_lyyy

Thanks so much lucky I had got it check through with you or else that would have been a expensive mistake. 

Item: celine micro 
Listing number: 
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Palmelato-Micro-Luggage-Ink-69799


----------



## kkayc

Hi, please help me authenticate.  Thank you.

Celine Tie Belt tote Bag
Seller: cleailys
Item #: 301410852126
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-100-Auth-CELINE-Tie-Belt-Tote-Bag-Black-/301410852126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462d7c9d1e


----------



## mel1983

unoma said:


> *
> Mini is a Fake*


Thankyou!


----------



## annie_lyyy

I really want a celine bag, but New Zealand doesn't have a place where I can buy it from other then online, your help is greatly appreciated 

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing number: 121494297442
Seller: mclau-dian
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c499fdb62


----------



## unoma

Workin4abirkin said:


> Hi there,
> Not completely sure if I am doing this correctly, I am new to posting questions.  I hope I am posting this question in the right location as  I don't see anywhere else that says where to post.  My apologies if it is not the correct way.
> 
> I am hoping to get some advice on whether or not this Celine Phantom is authentic or not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251727977384?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ebay item# 251727977384
> Seller:  authenticlovers
> I'm sorry I do not know how to make the link "clickable", but if you copy and paste it will come up.
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply and any information you are able to give me regarding the authenticity, I very much appreciate it!



I need to see all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Arenee003 said:


> Phew! I was so nervous that I wasted my money on a fake! Thank you so much for authenticating my bag.



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

forgetmenot301 said:


> Hi! I know Fashionphile is a reputable site but I just wanted to double check! Thank you!
> PS- Haven't been able to find this online anywhere. Do you know what season this was from?
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Calfskin Blade Flap Caramel
> Listing Number: Item #? 54714
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-blade-flap-caramel-54714



Blade is Auth


----------



## unoma

annie_lyyy said:


> Thanks so much lucky I had got it check through with you or else that would have been a expensive mistake.
> 
> Item: celine micro
> Listing number:
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Palmelato-Micro-Luggage-Ink-69799



Micro is Auth


----------



## annie_lyyy

Last Mini to authenticate, sorry. I can't believe all the one I showed were fake.

Item: Celine Mini 
Listing number: 251707149954
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251707149954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Seller: brandoff


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate.  Thank you.
> 
> Celine Tie Belt tote Bag
> Seller: cleailys
> Item #: 301410852126
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-1...126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462d7c9d1e



Need to see zipper marking
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301410852...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301410852126&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

mel1983 said:


> Thankyou!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

annie_lyyy said:


> I really want a celine bag, but New Zealand doesn't have a place where I can buy it from other then online, your help is greatly appreciated
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 121494297442
> Seller: mclau-dian
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c499fdb62



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

annie_lyyy said:


> Last Mini to authenticate, sorry. I can't believe all the one I showed were fake.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini
> Listing number: 251707149954
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251707149954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Seller: brandoff



This looks like a MICRO
Need to see all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## forgetmenot301

Thank you unoma!!


----------



## unoma

forgetmenot301 said:


> Thank you unoma!!



You are welcome


----------



## ilovedomo

Item: 100% AUTH New Celine Nano luggage Soft Yellow Leather Bag tote Mini

Listing Number: 331394474648

Seller: slon-jess

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331394474648?_mwBanner=1

Thanks in advance Unoma!


----------



## philwongnz

Hi there,

I've paid and received this bag already but I am still a bit confused whether it's authentic or not. I have joined this forum especially to ask for this. The seller said it belongs to his aunt who passed away and it was bought from Celine in Dubai. The bottom of the bag does have the split, of which I have read it could be around 2011 collection apparently. Your opinions is much appreciated. It is for my girlfriend's birthday this weekend.

Item: Celine Phantom Tote Handbag In Blue Calf Skin Leather

Listing Number: 271657006199

Seller: high-end-perfumes

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...Y9lk78nYzQyQNEubmcsiE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Nadar123

Hi! if you wouldn't mind, could you please authenticate this bag?
Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...ags_Handbags&hash=item2599d1fb7a#ht_41wt_1126


----------



## msPing

Item new cline cabas bi zip wallet
Listing number 261630850017
Seller jimpan99
Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261630850017 
Comments thank you so very much!!!


----------



## sokarah81

Please authenticate this Celine mini luggage tote.

Listing: CELINE Leather Mini Luggage Red Coquelicot NEW Authentic
NWT never worn in perfect condition

Item # 171556726811

Seller: chiarra221288

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1715567268...ing, which has 11 close up photos. Thank you!


----------



## Gengen

Thank you Unoma for all your help. Appreciate it.

Can you pls help me again with this one 

Item: celine mini luggage
Item number: 171556726811
Seller:chiara221288
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171556726811?_mwBanner=1

Thanks heaps!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## yumigirl

Can you please help me authenticate this listing?  Thank you so much.

Item:  Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number:  281504213004
Seller:  herma-stace
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281504213004?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## yumigirl

I would appreciate your assistance with this as well.  Thanks again and happy thanksgiving to everyone!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number:   151487571079
Seller: sheuk32
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151487571079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> I would appreciate your assistance with this as well.  Thanks again and happy thanksgiving to everyone!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:   151487571079
> Seller: sheuk32
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151487571079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this listing?  Thank you so much.
> 
> Item:  Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:  281504213004
> Seller:  herma-stace
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281504213004?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Thank you Unoma for all your help. Appreciate it.
> 
> Can you pls help me again with this one
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Item number: 171556726811
> Seller:chiara221288
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171556726811?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks heaps!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Mini is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17155672681...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171556726811&_rdc=1


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking




Thank you. Will ask for more pictures of both.


----------



## unoma

sokarah81 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine mini luggage tote.
> 
> Listing: CELINE Leather Mini Luggage Red Coquelicot NEW Authentic
> NWT never worn in perfect condition
> 
> Item # 171556726811
> 
> Seller: chiarra221288
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1715567268...acat=0&_nkw=171556726811&_rdc=1
> Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

msPing said:


> Item new cline cabas bi zip wallet
> Listing number 261630850017
> Seller jimpan99
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261630850017
> Comments thank you so very much!!!



Wallet is Auth


----------



## unoma

Nadar123 said:


> Hi! if you wouldn't mind, could you please authenticate this bag?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...ags_Handbags&hash=item2599d1fb7a#ht_41wt_1126



Please next time use the correct format.
Bag is a Fake


----------



## unoma

philwongnz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've paid and received this bag already but I am still a bit confused whether it's authentic or not. I have joined this forum especially to ask for this. The seller said it belongs to his aunt who passed away and it was bought from Celine in Dubai. The bottom of the bag does have the split, of which I have read it could be around 2011 collection apparently. Your opinions is much appreciated. It is for my girlfriend's birthday this weekend.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Tote Handbag In Blue Calf Skin Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 271657006199
> 
> Seller: high-end-perfumes
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...Y9lk78nYzQyQNEubmcsiE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Post photos of the bag you received and also zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ilovedomo said:


> Item: 100% AUTH New Celine Nano luggage Soft Yellow Leather Bag tote Mini
> 
> Listing Number: 331394474648
> 
> Seller: slon-jess
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331394474648?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks in advance Unoma!



Nothing is coming up


----------



## yumigirl

Item:  Authentic Celine nano bag Black
Listing Number:  161498301800
Seller:  gracey424
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259a0c8568


Thanks in advance!


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking




Here's the needed pic. Hope this helps. Thanks again!


----------



## realpurseornot

Hi,

Just wondering your experience/opinion of authenticate4u.  I just used their service to authenticate the trapeze I wanted to get, but they didn't really explain to me why and how they arrived at their conclusion?

Thanks!


----------



## philwongnz

unoma said:


> Post photos of the bag you received and also zipper marking



Thanks for your reply! Sorry the zipper is black but it looks like there's a captial "i" on the zipper.

Thanks again! Your help is much appreciated


----------



## Award002

realpurseornot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering your experience/opinion of authenticate4u.  I just used their service to authenticate the trapeze I wanted to get, but they didn't really explain to me why and how they arrived at their conclusion?
> 
> Thanks!


How much did they charge you?


----------



## Huntmeeko

Hello!  Please help me authenticate this vintage black box.  Thank you!! 

ITEM :Vintage Celine Black Handbag,Gold carriage hardware with mirror. 1980's

Listing number:111530597798

Seller: abts27

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111530597798?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Award002

Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE SMOOTH LEATHER CAMEL TOTE

Listing number: 111466765586

Seller: bygaolemonus

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111466765586?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Please authenticate this celine bag! I bought it off eBay. Thanks


----------



## Savtse27

Please help me authenticate my first Celine Mini Luggage 


Item Name: Celine Mini Luggage Beige
Item Number: 251736046320
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251736046320?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment: Could you please tell me if this is the mini or could it be the micro? 
Does the color look like beige because it looks darker in the pics. And lastly could you please confirm if this is the smooth leather?


----------



## Award002

&#128518;


----------



## TT2IVY

Item:celine Edge
 Seller:elorac58
eBay item number:171553067124
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f15c1074


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Item:  Authentic Celine nano bag Black
> Listing Number:  161498301800
> Seller:  gracey424
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259a0c8568
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Here's the needed pic. Hope this helps. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816631



Incl auction link.


----------



## unoma

philwongnz said:


> Thanks for your reply! Sorry the zipper is black but it looks like there's a captial "i" on the zipper.
> 
> Thanks again! Your help is much appreciated



Phantom is Auth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&clk_rvr_id=739475168866


----------



## unoma

Huntmeeko said:


> Hello!  Please help me authenticate this vintage black box.  Thank you!!
> 
> ITEM :Vintage Celine Black Handbag,Gold carriage hardware with mirror. 1980's
> 
> Listing number:111530597798
> 
> Seller: abts27
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111530597798?nav=SEARCH



Vintage box is Auth


----------



## unoma

Award002 said:


> Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE SMOOTH LEATHER CAMEL TOTE
> 
> Listing number: 111466765586
> 
> Seller: bygaolemonus
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111466765586?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate this celine bag! I bought it off eBay. Thanks



Auction ended more than 2 months ago. Please use a third party authenticator.
www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Please help me authenticate my first Celine Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> Item Name: Celine Mini Luggage Beige
> Item Number: 251736046320
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251736046320?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment: Could you please tell me if this is the mini or could it be the micro?
> Does the color look like beige because it looks darker in the pics. And lastly could you please confirm if this is the smooth leather?



Serial number,zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

TT2IVY said:


> Item:celine Edge
> Seller:elorac58
> eBay item number:171553067124
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f15c1074



Edge is Auth


----------



## Huntmeeko

Thank you!!!


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake




Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## yumigirl

yumigirl said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this listing?  Thank you so much.
> 
> Item:  Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:  281504213004
> Seller:  herma-stace
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281504213004?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT







Thanks again Unoma. I hope this pic of the zipper marking helps.


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> View attachment 2817816
> 
> 
> Thanks again Unoma. I hope this pic of the zipper marking helps.



Nano ia Auth


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Thank you so much for your help!



Better luck next time


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Nano ia Auth




Thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## unoma

Huntmeeko said:


> Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## Award002

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE
Listing number: n\a
Seller: Chrissybee w/ Poshmark. There is not a serial number nor #8 inside the zipper. I believe this is the most hideous fake I've ever seen. Please confirm.


----------



## Award002

Authenticate


----------



## Award002

Award002 said:


> Authenticate


No item number purchased from Poshmark 
Celine smooth mini luggage tote


----------



## Award002

No item number! 
Purchased off of Poshmark


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


>



Someone snagged it already.  Better luck next time i guess. But thanks again anyway.


----------



## ellen.mtl

still looking for a celine wallet! thanks in advance!

Item: RED CELINE WALLET - AUTHENTICITY GUARANTEE
Listing Number: 161500488001
Seller: hawkway
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RED-CELINE-W...D-/161500488001?pt=Wallet&hash=item259a2de141


----------



## k1ngph1l

Please help with the below. Thanks!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 321602304718
Seller: scar_almo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Lugage-/321602304718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae0fdbace


----------



## fatcat2523

Item: Black Croc large Phantom
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Croc-Stamped-Large-Phantom-Luggage-Black-70616
Comments:

Please authenticate this bag for me. thank you


----------



## yumigirl

Item:  Celine Micro Souris 
Listing Number: 201229234388
Seller:  helenoftroy45
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201229234388?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Will attach additional pics below.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## yumigirl

yumigirl said:


> Item:  Celine Micro Souris
> Listing Number: 201229234388
> Seller:  helenoftroy45
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201229234388?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Will attach additional pics below.  Thanks in advance!








Thanks again!!


----------



## wellen_018

Quote: 
Item:Celine Mini Luggage 
Listing Number: NON E-bay post
Seller: ----
Link: ----
Comments: Can you help me authenticate this? Hope you can help me with 

Thank you


----------



## wellen_018

Can you help me with this?

eBay Item number ; purchased outside e-bay
Sellers name : 
Description : Celine mini luggage

Thank you in advance hope you can help me with this....


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints







Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thanks.


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Someone snagged it already.  Better luck next time i guess. But thanks again anyway.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Award002 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE
> Listing number: n\a
> Seller: Chrissybee w/ Poshmark. There is not a serial number nor #8 inside the zipper. I believe this is the most hideous fake I've ever seen. Please confirm.





Award002 said:


> Authenticate





Award002 said:


> No item number purchased from Poshmark
> Celine smooth mini luggage tote





Award002 said:


> No item number!
> Purchased off of Poshmark


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

ellen.mtl said:


> still looking for a celine wallet! thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: RED CELINE WALLET - AUTHENTICITY GUARANTEE
> Listing Number: 161500488001
> Seller: hawkway
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RED-CELINE-W...D-/161500488001?pt=Wallet&hash=item259a2de141



Need to see serial number


----------



## unoma

k1ngph1l said:


> Please help with the below. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 321602304718
> Seller: scar_almo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Lugage-/321602304718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae0fdbace



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Item: Black Croc large Phantom
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Croc-Stamped-Large-Phantom-Luggage-Black-70616
> Comments:
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me. thank you



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Item:  Celine Micro Souris
> Listing Number: 201229234388
> Seller:  helenoftroy45
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201229234388?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Will attach additional pics below.  Thanks in advance!



Micro is Auth


----------



## fatcat2523

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth



Thank you again Unoma...now I am just waiting for it to be available for layaway


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Item:  Celine Micro Souris
> Listing Number: 201229234388
> Seller:  helenoftroy45
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201229234388?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Will attach additional pics below.  Thanks in advance!





yumigirl said:


> View attachment 2818336
> View attachment 2818337
> View attachment 2818338
> 
> Thanks again!!



Auth


----------



## yumigirl

yumigirl said:


> I would appreciate your assistance with this as well.  Thanks again and happy thanksgiving to everyone!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:   151487571079
> Seller: sheuk32
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151487571079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Additional photos below





Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> View attachment 2818661
> View attachment 2818662
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thanks.



Auction link?


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Auth




Thanks Unoma!!


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Additional photos below
> View attachment 2818753
> View attachment 2818754
> View attachment 2818755
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you again Unoma...now I am just waiting for it to be available for layaway



Congrats


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Auction link?




I probably posted original link and addl pics as you replied to the earlier post. Hope you saw it. TIA!


----------



## unoma

wellen_018 said:


> Quote:
> Item:Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: NON E-bay post
> Seller: ----
> Link: ----
> Comments: Can you help me authenticate this? Hope you can help me with
> 
> Thank you





wellen_018 said:


> Can you help me with this?
> 
> eBay Item number ; purchased outside e-bay
> Sellers name :
> Description : Celine mini luggage
> 
> Thank you in advance hope you can help me with this....


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> I probably posted original link and addl pics as you replied to the earlier post. Hope you saw it. TIA!



I have replied


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> I have replied




Got it!  thanks for saving me from an expensive mistake!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Item: Celine Smooth Black Mini Luggage
Listing Number: CE.H1104.04 
Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/celine/products/celine-black-mini-luggage

Comments: Hello all! I hope everyone is having a good holiday weekend. If I may have this Celine Mini Luggage authenticated, I would greatly appreciate it! I just have never seen one in black with burgundy glaze so I just want to make sure before I pick up this beauty! Thank you!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Item: CELINE Smooth Leather Color Trim Small Phantom Luggage Dune Cobalt
Item #: 69442
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Leather-Color-Trim-Small-Phantom-Luggage-Dune-Cobalt-69442

Comments: Hello again! Sorry for asking again but may I also have this Celine small Phantom authenticated too? I finally got to see one in person today and fell in love with the phantom! Honestly, right now, I think I may choose a small phantom over the mini...although I want a zipper but its so beautiful I may concede.


----------



## gotpurseitis

Hi
New to the Celine section of tpf.  Do the totes come with a serial number?
Please authenticate this one on ebay.
Thanks

Seller: 8080jk 
eBay item number:121500091344

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121500091344?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## monovv

Item: Auth CELINE Suede Leather Trapeze Luggage Shoulder Bag Handbag Orange
Listing Number: 2104101220638
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251736042711?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#payCntId
Comments: thank you for helping


----------



## Gengen

Hi Unoma thanks vmuch for authenticating previous request..

I have my eye on this celine trapeze as well

Item : celine trapeze
Listing number 171563047047
Seller: chiara221288
Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171563047047?nav=SEARCH


Thank you again!!!


----------



## Ance346

Hello!

Can someone kindly help me authenticate the bag below?

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing number:  171563653116
Seller: elorac58
Listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171563653116?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks in advance!!

Ance


----------



## lbjdlaw

[quote name="lbjdlaw" post=27692400]Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor - Royal Blue and Sand 
Listing#:  191418105184
Seller:  Terra3476
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...SKXm4wRKvVPjNXJk8oUqQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:  I would very much appreciate it if you can authenticate this bag.  I totally understand how busy all of the authenticators must be and I'm willing to wait if you can let me know that you'll be willing to review this at a later time.  I can provide additional photos as well.




Very dark photos. Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

candiesgirl408 said:


> Item: Celine Smooth Black Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: CE.H1104.04
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/celine/products/celine-black-mini-luggage
> 
> Comments: Hello all! I hope everyone is having a good holiday weekend. If I may have this Celine Mini Luggage authenticated, I would greatly appreciate it! I just have never seen one in black with burgundy glaze so I just want to make sure before I pick up this beauty! Thank you!



Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

candiesgirl408 said:


> Item: CELINE Smooth Leather Color Trim Small Phantom Luggage Dune Cobalt
> Item #: 69442
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Leather-Color-Trim-Small-Phantom-Luggage-Dune-Cobalt-69442
> 
> Comments: Hello again! Sorry for asking again but may I also have this Celine small Phantom authenticated too? I finally got to see one in person today and fell in love with the phantom! Honestly, right now, I think I may choose a small phantom over the mini...although I want a zipper but its so beautiful I may concede.



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

gotpurseitis said:


> Hi
> New to the Celine section of tpf.  Do the totes come with a serial number?
> Please authenticate this one on ebay.
> Thanks
> 
> Seller: 8080jk
> eBay item number:121500091344
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121500091344?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Item: Auth CELINE Suede Leather Trapeze Luggage Shoulder Bag Handbag Orange
> Listing Number: 2104101220638
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251736042711?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#payCntId
> Comments: thank you for helping


Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Ance346 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone kindly help me authenticate the bag below?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing number:  171563653116
> Seller: elorac58
> Listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171563653116?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Ance



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

lbjdlaw said:


> [quote name="lbjdlaw" post=27692400]Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor - Royal Blue and Sand
> Listing#:  191418105184
> Seller:  Terra3476
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...SKXm4wRKvVPjNXJk8oUqQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:  I would very much appreciate it if you can authenticate this bag.  I totally understand how busy all of the authenticators must be and I'm willing to wait if you can let me know that you'll be willing to review this at a later time.  I can provide additional photos as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very dark photos. Need to see serial number and zipper marking
> View attachment 2819262
> View attachment 2819263
> View attachment 2819264
> View attachment 2819265
> View attachment 2819266
> View attachment 2819267
> View attachment 2819268



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Hi Unoma thanks vmuch for authenticating previous request..
> 
> I have my eye on this celine trapeze as well
> 
> Item : celine trapeze
> Listing number 171563047047
> Seller: chiara221288
> Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171563047047?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!!



Trapeze is Auth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171563047...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171563047047&_rdc=1


----------



## lbjdlaw

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth




Hi Unoma!
Tyvm for authenticating the bag so quickly!!


----------



## realpurseornot

Award002 said:


> How much did they charge you?


 


I just went with their email authentication for $7.50.


http://www.authenticate4u.com/Services.html


I was thinking they would be reliable given Unoma recommended them?


----------



## unoma

lbjdlaw said:


> Hi Unoma!
> Tyvm for authenticating the bag so quickly!!


----------



## unoma

realpurseornot said:


> I just went with their email authentication for $7.50.
> 
> 
> http://www.authenticate4u.com/Services.html
> 
> 
> I was thinking they would be reliable given Unoma recommended them?



They are very reliable IMO


----------



## Ance346

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


 


Thanks Unoma!


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Please help me authenticate my first Celine Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> Item Name: Celine Mini Luggage Beige
> Item Number: 251736046320
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251736046320?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment: Could you please tell me if this is the mini or could it be the micro?






unoma said:


> Serial number,zipper marking and all imprints



Hi Unoma, Here are more pictures from the seller.
Is the color of this bag Beige or is there another name for this color? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Savtse27

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ance346

unoma said:


> Box is Auth




Looks like someone snatched it up, from right under me 


Unoma, can you take a look at this one for me?


Item: Celine Box Bag
 Listing number: 131364917471
 Seller: girlinterruptd13
 Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131364917471?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, Here are more pictures from the seller.
> Is the color of this bag Beige or is there another name for this color? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Mini is Auth. It looks like Taupe to me


----------



## unoma

Ance346 said:


> Looks like someone snatched it up, from right under me
> 
> 
> Unoma, can you take a look at this one for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing number: 131364917471
> Seller: girlinterruptd13
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131364917471?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see inside imprints and serial number.


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth. It looks like Taupe to me



Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## gotpurseitis

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking



I asked seller for those items prior to my request.  She stated Celine totes do not come with serial numbers. I knew that didn't sound correct.  So, I guess I answered my own questions regarding this bag. Thank you!


----------



## k1ngph1l

Please check the below for me. Thanks!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 251740131198
Seller: luvsjuicycouture 
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9ce18f7e


----------



## candiesgirl408

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth



Thanks Unoma! I super duper appreciate your expertise & time to take a look at the bag! I know you have so many posts to reply to...I don't know how you do it but from here in Houston, I thank you very much! 

I am definitely going to put that bag on layaway as soon as I can! I just need to finish buying all my xmas gifts for everyone else and then this baby is ALL MINES! 


Hope you have a good holiday season! And I hope you get to cross off a couple items on your wish list too!


----------



## treeleaf20

Hello,
I'm trying to authenticate a bag that I want to purchase online from eBay. I only have the pictures that are posted on the eBay site. Here is a link to the item:

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 201226991955
Seller: nwilson48
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini-luggage-With-Reciept-/201226991955

Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Is there more information that you would need to verify this?

Here is an image of the serial number: 
dropbox.com/s/6z9kip2cya0xn4r/serial.jpg?dl=0

Thanks in advance!


----------



## k1ngph1l

1 more! Thanks 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 161502859815
Seller: bobannsboutique 
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-AUTH-C...e-/161502859815?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Miva

Hello Ladies  
I hope you all had a wonderful holidays
I was wondering is someone could help with that e-bay posting: 
Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Souris Leather Tote Bag Mint Condition
Listing Number: 221621392408

Seller: authenticlovers
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399aa1418

Comments: I really like that bag, but I'm worried that even if everything looks perfect to me, jet again I will get fake bag, my track record with eBay is not the best, but getting that bag in Celine is not possible anymore. If somebody could have a look and let me know, I would really appreciate. Thank you


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!



Congrats


----------



## unoma

gotpurseitis said:


> I asked seller for those items prior to my request.  She stated Celine totes do not come with serial numbers. I knew that didn't sound correct.  So, I guess I answered my own questions regarding this bag. Thank you!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

k1ngph1l said:


> Please check the below for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 251740131198
> Seller: luvsjuicycouture
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9ce18f7e



No red flag but as for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

candiesgirl408 said:


> Thanks Unoma! I super duper appreciate your expertise & time to take a look at the bag! I know you have so many posts to reply to...I don't know how you do it but from here in Houston, I thank you very much!
> 
> I am definitely going to put that bag on layaway as soon as I can! I just need to finish buying all my xmas gifts for everyone else and then this baby is ALL MINES!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good holiday season! And I hope you get to cross off a couple items on your wish list too!



Thank you candiesgirl408. Wishing you a lovely holiday season


----------



## unoma

treeleaf20 said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to authenticate a bag that I want to purchase online from eBay. I only have the pictures that are posted on the eBay site. Here is a link to the item:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 201226991955
> Seller: nwilson48
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini-luggage-With-Reciept-/201226991955
> 
> Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Is there more information that you would need to verify this?
> 
> Here is an image of the serial number:
> dropbox.com/s/6z9kip2cya0xn4r/serial.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

k1ngph1l said:


> 1 more! Thanks
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 161502859815
> Seller: bobannsboutique
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-AUTH-C...e-/161502859815?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Melodee May said:


> Celine Bags -
> 
> Product Name - CELINE CLUTCH BAG
> 
> Authentic Vintage Celine large clutch pochette in macadam canvas and leather. Good general condition with some signs of worn. Dimensions : 25 x 15 x 4cm / 9,8" x 6,2" x 1,5" inch. One zipper pocket inside.
> 
> http://preowned4u.com/products/celine/celine-clutch-bag.html



Pls use a third party authenticator services.


----------



## unoma

Miva said:


> Hello Ladies
> I hope you all had a wonderful holidays
> I was wondering is someone could help with that e-bay posting:
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Souris Leather Tote Bag Mint Condition
> Listing Number: 221621392408
> 
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399aa1418
> 
> Comments: I really like that bag, but I'm worried that even if everything looks perfect to me, jet again I will get fake bag, my track record with eBay is not the best, but getting that bag in Celine is not possible anymore. If somebody could have a look and let me know, I would really appreciate. Thank you



Shoulder Mini is Auth


----------



## Miva

Thank you Unoma!!

do you know by any chance what year is it? and is it the drummed leather or the pebbled ? I ask seller but I don't think she knows I'm leaning towards pebbled...?



unoma said:


> Shoulder Mini is Auth


----------



## umlm

Dear Celine experts,
I have purchased this ( haven't received) in believing that it is authentic. I didn't remember that we have this thread here in TFP. You ladies are so amazing. Would someone please kindly help me to authenticate this item, I don't wish to loose money for a fake one. 


Item:Celine Superbe, vraiment irrésistible sac en cuir vintage
Listing Number:151490798305
Seller:scala2014
Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/151490798305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: Thank you so much


----------



## k1ngph1l

Originally Posted by k1ngph1l
Please check the below for me. Thanks!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 251740131198
Seller: luvsjuicycouture 
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti...item3a9ce18f7e



unoma said:


> No red flag but as for zipper marking



Just got this picture from the seller. Hope it helps!


----------



## allyssapl

Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Terracota Long Strap Tote Bag
ebay item Number: 301407170442
Seller: bbbbap
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462d446f8a

Comments: Hi ! I never bought a luxury bag on ebay before but i really like this Céline trapèze. I wanted to know if you think this one is real. Thanks


----------



## Amsterdam

Hello ladies,

I bought this Celine Cabas from  The RealReal, but I'm not sure about it.
Is it authentic? TIA!


----------



## khsmucker

Hello! New to purse forum and looking to have a small Celine Trapeze bag authenticated. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Quote:$1,800
Item: small, black Celine trapeze bag
Listing Number: 
Seller: nsiddiqui28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281514850467?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: The seller said there are sign of wear on the front silver clasp and one of the suede buttons on the sides


Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## unoma

umlm said:


> Dear Celine experts,
> I have purchased this ( haven't received) in believing that it is authentic. I didn't remember that we have this thread here in TFP. You ladies are so amazing. Would someone please kindly help me to authenticate this item, I don't wish to loose money for a fake one.
> 
> 
> Item:Celine Superbe, vraiment irrésistible sac en cuir vintage
> Listing Number:151490798305
> Seller:scala2014
> Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/151490798305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: Thank you so much



Cant help you with this bag.


----------



## unoma

k1ngph1l said:


> Originally Posted by k1ngph1l
> Please check the below for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 251740131198
> Seller: luvsjuicycouture
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti...item3a9ce18f7e
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this picture from the seller. Hope it helps!



Mini is Auth
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/251740131198...291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=251740131198&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

allyssapl said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Terracota Long Strap Tote Bag
> ebay item Number: 301407170442
> Seller: bbbbap
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462d446f8a
> 
> Comments: Hi ! I never bought a luxury bag on ebay before but i really like this Céline trapèze. I wanted to know if you think this one is real. Thanks



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Amsterdam said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I bought this Celine Cabas from  The RealReal, but I'm not sure about it.
> Is it authentic? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2821788
> 
> View attachment 2821782
> View attachment 2821783
> View attachment 2821784
> View attachment 2821785
> View attachment 2821786
> View attachment 2821787


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

khsmucker said:


> Hello! New to purse forum and looking to have a small Celine Trapeze bag authenticated. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Quote:$1,800
> Item: small, black Celine trapeze bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: nsiddiqui28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281514850467?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: The seller said there are sign of wear on the front silver clasp and one of the suede buttons on the sides
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Heidi


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## Amsterdam

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.




Sorry, I forgot to add the link:

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-cabas-vertical-tote-7


----------



## umlm

unoma said:


> Cant help you with this bag.




Dear Unoma, you mean it is not authentic or You don't know the model? Thank you


----------



## HJPurse

Hi, would you please help to authenticate this, thanks.
Item: Auth CELINE Leather Classic Box Shoulder Bag Red Hardware Gold Pre-owned
Seller: ellariabokon
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261685262884
Comments: the seller can't seem to be able to find the serial number inside the bag, she said the bag was at least 5 years old and would like to know where exactly she should look for the serial number.


----------



## linnix1105

Item: Celine Belt Tote Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Modern Blue
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/item/-x-176103-wvk-03un-x-/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
Comments: 

Hello there
I would like some help in authenticating this Celine Belt Tote
I am also not sure about the size whether it's a small or mini
Thanking you in advance


----------



## babeiixazngrl

hello everyone!! can someone tell me that this site is authentic?  I wanted to purchase a celine nano from this seller. Thank u in advance
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-luggage-nano-1294742.shtml


----------



## k1ngph1l

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/251740131198...291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=251740131198&_rdc=1


Thanks!

1 more just in case I don't win this one.

tem: Celine Mini
Listing Number: 221610001775
Seller: kellie4004 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Listing is over, but the seller is about to relist it. Also, waiting for a picture of the zipper from the seller.


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> Hi, would you please help to authenticate this, thanks.
> Item: Auth CELINE Leather Classic Box Shoulder Bag Red Hardware Gold Pre-owned
> Seller: ellariabokon
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261685262884
> Comments: the seller can't seem to be able to find the serial number inside the bag, she said the bag was at least 5 years old and would like to know where exactly she should look for the serial number.



Box is a fake


----------



## unoma

k1ngph1l said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1 more just in case I don't win this one.
> 
> tem: Celine Mini
> Listing Number: 221610001775
> Seller: kellie4004
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Listing is over, but the seller is about to relist it. Also, waiting for a picture of the zipper from the seller.



When seller relist post your request again incl zipper marking


----------



## unoma

babeiixazngrl said:


> hello everyone!! can someone tell me that this site is authentic?  I wanted to purchase a celine nano from this seller. Thank u in advance
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-luggage-nano-1294742.shtml



Next time use the correct format!
Need more photos for authentication


----------



## Ance346

Hi Unoma,

Can you authenticate this for me?

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
 Listing number: 181601369601
 Seller: heist_designer_resale
 Listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4848fe01

Thank you!!!


----------



## pavlove1008

Hi 

Would appreciate A LOT if you authenticate this for me. 
Item: Black Celine Trio 
Listing: http://deluxemall.com/celine/203819-brand-new-black-celine-trio-bag-regular-size-1100-a.html

Thanks a mil!!


----------



## pavlove1008

Hi unoma!

Would appreciate A LOT if you authenticate this for me. 
Item: Black Celine Trio 
Listing: http://deluxemall.com/celine/203819-brand-new-black-celine-trio-bag-regular-size-1100-a.html

Thanks a mil!!


----------



## gotpurseitis

gotpurseitis said:


> Hi
> New to the Celine section of tpf.  Do the totes come with a serial number?
> Please authenticate this one on ebay.
> Thanks
> 
> Seller: 8080jk
> eBay item number:121500091344
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121500091344?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Seller was able to send these additional photos.  I hope you are able to see them in addition to the ebay post.  Thank you in advance for your assistance .


----------



## k1ngph1l

unoma said:


> When seller relist post your request again incl zipper marking




Item: Celine Mini
Listing Number: 221625165156
Seller: kellie4004 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221625165156


----------



## unoma

Ance346 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
> Listing number: 181601369601
> Seller: heist_designer_resale
> Listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4848fe01
> 
> Thank you!!!



Need to see inside imprints and serial number


----------



## unoma

pavlove1008 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would appreciate A LOT if you authenticate this for me.
> Item: Black Celine Trio
> Listing: http://deluxemall.com/celine/203819-brand-new-black-celine-trio-bag-regular-size-1100-a.html
> 
> Thanks a mil!!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

gotpurseitis said:


> Seller was able to send these additional photos.  I hope you are able to see them in addition to the ebay post.  Thank you in advance for your assistance .



Cabas is Auth


----------



## gotpurseitis

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth



Thank you for your time!


----------



## unoma

k1ngph1l said:


> Item: Celine Mini
> Listing Number: 221625165156
> Seller: kellie4004
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221625165156



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

gotpurseitis said:


> Thank you for your time!


----------



## jennified_

Item: 251739055535
 Listing Number:
 Seller:modedeviebymla
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-/251739055535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9cd125af



TIA!!


----------



## k1ngph1l

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thanks for all your help Unoma!!

Hope the misses likes her Christmas present!


----------



## Savtse27

Please Disregard


----------



## guyuenvy

Quote: Can you please authenticate this for me

                              Item: Celine compact wallet
Listing Number:
Seller: Craigslist seller
Link: http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/clo/4780420401.html
Comments:Thank you
images.craigslist.org/00i0i_33JETwUOLHr_600x450.jpg


----------



## Savtse27

Hi Unoma, Please help me authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage in Blue.   The title says Mini but I think it is a Micro. Thank you! 

Item Name: Celine 'Mini' Luggage in Blue
Item Number: 251707149954
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251707149954?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Here are pictures I requested from the seller.  Is the color of this bag  an Indigo Blue, Electric Blue or Colbalt Blue? Also, do you know the  year of this bag?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Savtse27

Thank you very much!


----------



## monovv

Item: Limited edition Celine Trapeze Tricolor bag,calf leather, as new,with box
Listing Number:131369498650
Seller: cappuchinowithfashion2013
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Limited-edit...9498650?pt=NL_Damestassen&hash=item1e963b781a
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## kkayc

Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate the following:

Celine Phantom Croc Bag Black
Listing #: 16150654738
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161506547385?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you ^_^


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hi,

Can you authenticate this bag for me please?

Thanks so much!

Item:  100% AUTHENTIC CELINE 'All Soft' Colorblocked Bag NWT black, grey, green
Listing Number:  171569289534
Seller:  dchildaries 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f253993e


----------



## fanofchloe

Hi,
Can you authenticate this bag for me please, I bought it on Ebay last week and just need your expert eye
Many thanks for your assistance!

Item: CELINE TRAPESE BLACK CROC EMBOSSED SHOULDER STRAP AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 281495635889
Seller: rolf2002pink 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281495635889?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#ht_994wt_1305

Link to additional photos: http://s933.photobucket.com/user/fanofchloe/library/Celine Trapeze


----------



## Limecocopop

Hi guys!!! Pretty please would you assist me in authenticating this bag:

Celine trapeze Bag used
Ebay item number: 251744194543
Seller: mjl786
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251744194543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

If it's authentic, I'll buy right away! Seller says was a gift from boyfriend 3 yeas ago (always a tad concerning but could of course be legit), has dust bag but no receipt. Would provide serial number (think there's a pic).

Please help!!!!! Thanks a million )


----------



## unoma

jennified_ said:


> Item: 251739055535
> Listing Number:
> Seller:modedeviebymla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-/251739055535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9cd125af
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!



Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

k1ngph1l said:


> Thanks for all your help Unoma!!
> 
> Hope the misses likes her Christmas present!



Good luck


----------



## unoma

guyuenvy said:


> Quote: Can you please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: Celine compact wallet
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Craigslist seller
> Link: http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/clo/4780420401.html
> Comments:Thank you
> images.craigslist.org/00i0i_33JETwUOLHr_600x450.jpg



Please use a third party authenticator.
www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, Please help me authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage in Blue.   The title says Mini but I think it is a Micro. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Celine 'Mini' Luggage in Blue
> Item Number: 251707149954
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251707149954?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Here are pictures I requested from the seller.  Is the color of this bag  an Indigo Blue, Electric Blue or Colbalt Blue? Also, do you know the  year of this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Bag is Auth. It looks like a Micro to me but ask for measurements. It is Colbalt Blue


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Item: Limited edition Celine Trapeze Tricolor bag,calf leather, as new,with box
> Listing Number:131369498650
> Seller: cappuchinowithfashion2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Limited-edit...9498650?pt=NL_Damestassen&hash=item1e963b781a
> Comments: Thank you!



Imprint,serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate the following:
> 
> Celine Phantom Croc Bag Black
> Listing #: 16150654738
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161506547385?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you ^_^



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag for me please?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item:  100% AUTHENTIC CELINE 'All Soft' Colorblocked Bag NWT black, grey, green
> Listing Number:  171569289534
> Seller:  dchildaries
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f253993e



All soft is Auth


----------



## unoma

fanofchloe said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag for me please, I bought it on Ebay last week and just need your expert eye
> Many thanks for your assistance!
> 
> Item: CELINE TRAPESE BLACK CROC EMBOSSED SHOULDER STRAP AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 281495635889
> Seller: rolf2002pink
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281495635889?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#ht_994wt_1305
> 
> Link to additional photos: http://s933.photobucket.com/user/fanofchloe/library/Celine Trapeze



Stamp croc Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Limecocopop said:


> Hi guys!!! Pretty please would you assist me in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Celine trapeze Bag used
> Ebay item number: 251744194543
> Seller: mjl786
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251744194543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> If it's authentic, I'll buy right away! Seller says was a gift from boyfriend 3 yeas ago (always a tad concerning but could of course be legit), has dust bag but no receipt. Would provide serial number (think there's a pic).
> 
> Please help!!!!! Thanks a million )



Trapeze is Auth. Snap it up quickly


----------



## Limecocopop

Unoma you're a legend!!!

Can I ask how you know?? Just to be sure?

PM if necessary!

Thanks so much


----------



## lljh122003

Hi ladies, I know this is a random request, but I happened to see this gorgeous Celine box with stitches, really want to make sure if it's authentic (the metalware seems iffy to me). It's not listed online, so I thought it's okay to just post the pictures here?  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## kkayc

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake



Thank you so much!


----------



## Taraanalise

Celine Micro Luggage Tri-Color
Purchase through eBay
I would like to see if this is authentic before the return policy expires. 
Here is a link: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A3403DE6C43350B!763&authkey=!AMOGb-3mTUp5DKE&ithint=folder%2cjpg

Thank you for all and any help!!


----------



## jp23

Hello could you authenticate these celine glasses I've attached the photos bellow thank you!


----------



## sumee_Tsy

Hi, please help me authenticate this "mini luggage black pebbled leather  new".

 Item Name: mini luggage black pebbled leather  new 
 Item Number: 281522284822
 Seller: buyeverythingsss
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/mini-luggag...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418c092916


Thank so much in advance


----------



## kkayc

Please authenticate if possible :

Celine Phantom Croc
Listing no. 261685212047
Seller:lanius2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-PHANTOM-CROC-TOTE-BAG/261685212047?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27538%26meid%3Dd3a936b840c94962b3b94ab2cdf5bc45%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D11353%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D24%26sd%3D151454769902

Comments: I asked the seller for clearer photos of the inside "made in" and the serial number but no response thus far.


----------



## kkayc

Please authenticate, thank you:

AUTHENTIC W/Tags BRAND NEW!! CELINE TIE bag Dark Khaki Small DRUMMED LEATHER
Listing No. 151454769902
Seller: libertycastro 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15145476990...54769902.N23.S2.M2686.R2.TR8&autorefresh=true


----------



## Lovely Jhanni

Hello there, could anyone help me please?
I'm new on this forum and i dont know which forum i have to share my thread.
I really need help for someone here to authenticate my bag please, i bought the bag from eBay couple months ago and i just dont know how to authenticate it. But the problem i dont know how to upload the photo here, i've taken all the detail and kept it at my iPad photo folder. I just dont know how do i share them here


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> Bag is Auth. It looks like a Micro to me but ask for measurements. It is Colbalt Blue




Thank you so so much! Happy Holidays to you!!


----------



## Lovely Jhanni

Hello there, could anyone help me please?
I'm new on this forum and i dont know which forum i have to share my thread.
I really need help for someone here to authenticate my bag please, i bought the bag from eBay couple months ago and i just dont know how to authenticate it.

Seller name :  mybeautiful.dressing
Bag name : Celine Box Phyton Medium

http://imgur.com/a/whCSG

Thank you so much...


----------



## unoma

Limecocopop said:


> Unoma you're a legend!!!
> 
> Can I ask how you know?? Just to be sure?
> 
> PM if necessary!
> 
> Thanks so much



Thank you but sorry i cant disclose that.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

lljh122003 said:


> Hi ladies, I know this is a random request, but I happened to see this gorgeous Celine box with stitches, really want to make sure if it's authentic (the metalware seems iffy to me). It's not listed online, so I thought it's okay to just post the pictures here?  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2824973
> View attachment 2824974
> View attachment 2824975
> View attachment 2824976
> View attachment 2824977
> View attachment 2824978
> View attachment 2824979
> View attachment 2824980


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## Limecocopop

unoma said:


> Thank you but sorry i cant disclose that.
> 
> Good luck




No problem! I totally understand!

I bought it on your advice so can't wait! Have they been around for 3 years?? Still very popular aren't they!

Thanks so much, what a lovely person you are &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

Taraanalise said:


> Celine Micro Luggage Tri-Color
> Purchase through eBay
> I would like to see if this is authentic before the return policy expires.
> Here is a link: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A3403DE6C43350B!763&authkey=!AMOGb-3mTUp5DKE&ithint=folder,jpg
> 
> Thank you for all and any help!!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Hello could you authenticate these celine glasses I've attached the photos bellow thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825388
> View attachment 2825389
> View attachment 2825390
> 
> View attachment 2825391


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

sumee_Tsy said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this "mini luggage black pebbled leather  new".
> 
> Item Name: mini luggage black pebbled leather  new
> Item Number: 281522284822
> Seller: buyeverythingsss
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/mini-luggag...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418c092916
> 
> 
> Thank so much in advance



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Please authenticate if possible :
> 
> Celine Phantom Croc
> Listing no. 261685212047
> Seller:lanius2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...=100010&prg=11353&rk=3&rkt=24&sd=151454769902
> 
> Comments: I asked the seller for clearer photos of the inside "made in" and the serial number but no response thus far.
> Phantom is a Fake


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261685212...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261685212047&_rdc=1
*
Phantom is a Fake*


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Please authenticate, thank you:
> 
> AUTHENTIC W/Tags BRAND NEW!! CELINE TIE bag Dark Khaki Small DRUMMED LEATHER
> Listing No. 151454769902
> Seller: libertycastro
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15145476990...54769902.N23.S2.M2686.R2.TR8&autorefresh=true



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Lovely Jhanni said:


> Hello there, could anyone help me please?
> I'm new on this forum and i dont know which forum i have to share my thread.
> I really need help for someone here to authenticate my bag please, i bought the bag from eBay couple months ago and i just dont know how to authenticate it.
> 
> Seller name :  mybeautiful.dressing
> Bag name : Celine Box Phyton Medium
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/whCSG
> 
> Thank you so much...


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Thank you so so much! Happy Holidays to you!!



Happy holiday to you too


----------



## unoma

Lovely Jhanni said:


> Hello there, could anyone help me please?
> I'm new on this forum and i dont know which forum i have to share my thread.
> I really need help for someone here to authenticate my bag please, i bought the bag from eBay couple months ago and i just dont know how to authenticate it. But the problem i dont know how to upload the photo here, i've taken all the detail and kept it at my iPad photo folder. I just dont know how do i share them here



Pls use the correct format, store photos in a photo bucket and paste link here.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Limecocopop said:


> No problem! I totally understand!
> 
> I bought it on your advice so can't wait! Have they been around for 3 years?? Still very popular aren't they!
> 
> Thanks so much, what a lovely person you are &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you. Once you receive the bag, post photos incl zipper marking.
But include auction link.
Happy Sunday


----------



## Lovely Jhanni

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


I dont mind to pay a small fee for authenticate my Celine bag. Could you tell me how do i contact and pay the person please? Really dont know about this matter, this is the first time for my wrote a thread in this forum. Thanks in advance


----------



## Limecocopop

unoma said:


> Thank you. Once you receive the bag, post photos incl zipper marking.
> 
> But include auction link.
> 
> Happy Sunday




Is there something that gives you doubt?? You said authentic from auction link previously?


----------



## jp23

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.




Ok here is the link but I don't think they are actual photos of the item i am purchasing
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191279602294


----------



## unoma

Lovely Jhanni said:


> I dont mind to pay a small fee for authenticate my Celine bag. Could you tell me how do i contact and pay the person please? Really dont know about this matter, this is the first time for my wrote a thread in this forum. Thanks in advance



All the information you need is on the link.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Limecocopop said:


> Is there something that gives you doubt?? You said authentic from auction link previously?



If i had any doubt i would not say bag was Auth.


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Ok here is the link but I don't think they are actual photos of the item i am purchasing
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191279602294



Then you have to use a third party authenticator.
Good luck


----------



## Limecocopop

unoma said:


> If i had any doubt i would not say bag was Auth.




THats good, I shall enjoy!! xx


----------



## nini1

Please could you tell me f this bag is real 
It's on


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ne/ecru-leather-phantom-luggage-1273516.shtml

Item number 1273516 

Material : Leather
Colour : Ecru
Season : All seasons
Condition : Very good condition More information
Reference : 1273516


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> Please could you tell me f this bag is real
> It's on
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ne/ecru-leather-phantom-luggage-1273516.shtml
> 
> Item number 1273516
> 
> Material : Leather
> Colour : Ecru
> Season : All seasons
> Condition : Very good condition More information
> Reference : 1273516



Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## sumee_Tsy

Hi unoma, I need your help again on authenticating this "brand new Celine mini in black"

 Item Name: Brand New Auth Celine Mini Luggage Calf leather All Black Bronze hardware
 Item Number: 151505031295
 Seller: trevohickm
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151505031295


 Thank so much in advance and have a good day


----------



## kkayc

Hi, still searching for an authentic Celine .  Would you please authenticate?  Thank you.
Brand New Tan Celine Phantom Never Used Bag With Original Tag and Dust Bag
Item# 221626081796
Seller: mfur9127
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Tan-Celine-Phantom-Never-Used-Bag-With-Original-Tag-and-Dust-Bag-/221626081796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399f1a204

Thank you!


----------



## <3 purses

Greetings Unoma, please kindly help with my new purchase. Many thanks and happy holidays.

Name: Celine Tri-color pouch
Item number : 261673272844
Seller: rulis55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...r%2Fq9QJ%2BV3wA225pjc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

My photos : http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Celine pouch?sort=3&page=1

There isn't any marking on the side of the zipper pull, picture 4. The seller also resisted the pouch, claiming to have 2 identicals. 

Thank you so much Unoma, crossing fingers


----------



## kkayc

Hi, could you please authenticate?
NWT $3379 CELINE Luggage PHANTOM Handbag Tote BLACK Medium Calfskin AUTHENTIC
Seller: nhgkimmy
Item no. 261691154637
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261691154637

Seller also provided additional attached photos.  She said she was unable to photograph the tiny mark on the zipper pull.


----------



## kkayc

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



Hi, seller provided these additional photos.  Hope this helps!


For auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-W...R-/151454769902?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Seller: libertycastro 
Item no. 151454769902

Thank you so much &#9825;


----------



## Radaya

Could u pls authenticate this celine luggage bag for me, it,s a fake or real , thank you very much


----------



## 1JaziDoc

Can someone kindly look at this listing and additional photos to authenticate this Black Phantom Croc.

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29130056433...arms=gh1g=I291300564337.N19.S2.M-20498.R2.TR2

https://plus.google.com/photos/114568874772154038481/albums/6090173697874753233?banner=pwa


----------



## 1JaziDoc

I apologize, just read I am to use this format...

Quote: $1875
Item: AUTH CELINE PHANTOM TOTE BAG CROC EMBOSSED (hard leather) BLACK
Listing Number: 291300564337
Seller: france2626 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...rbYFeoOEcZ7ccVE0ex9lI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:


----------



## Radaya

Radaya said:


> Could u pls authenticate this celine luggage bag for me, it,s a fake or real , thank you very much



It's not from ebay or store online, the seller post it on her IG


----------



## nini1

PLEASE COULD YOU TELL ME IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC THANKS


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Gl...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae15eba0c


----------



## nini1

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


I have asked for more pictures, just waiting for a response, do you think it does look authntic?


----------



## unoma

sumee_Tsy said:


> Hi unoma, I need your help again on authenticating this "brand new Celine mini in black"
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Auth Celine Mini Luggage Calf leather All Black Bronze hardware
> Item Number: 151505031295
> Seller: trevohickm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151505031295
> 
> 
> Thank so much in advance and have a good day



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Hi, still searching for an authentic Celine .  Would you please authenticate?  Thank you.
> Brand New Tan Celine Phantom Never Used Bag With Original Tag and Dust Bag
> Item# 221626081796
> Seller: mfur9127
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399f1a204
> 
> Thank you!



Phantom is Auth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221626081...p=10&_from=R40%7CR40&_nkw=221626081796&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

<3 purses said:


> Greetings Unoma, please kindly help with my new purchase. Many thanks and happy holidays.
> 
> Name: Celine Tri-color pouch
> Item number : 261673272844
> Seller: rulis55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...r%2Fq9QJ%2BV3wA225pjc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> My photos : http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Celine pouch?sort=3&page=1
> 
> There isn't any marking on the side of the zipper pull, picture 4. The seller also resisted the pouch, claiming to have 2 identicals.
> 
> Thank you so much Unoma, crossing fingers



Pouch is Auth
Congrats


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate?
> NWT $3379 CELINE Luggage PHANTOM Handbag Tote BLACK Medium Calfskin AUTHENTIC
> Seller: nhgkimmy
> Item no. 261691154637
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261691154637
> 
> Seller also provided additional attached photos.  She said she was unable to photograph the tiny mark on the zipper pull.



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

kkayc said:


> Hi, seller provided these additional photos.  Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> For auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-W...R-/151454769902?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Seller: libertycastro
> Item no. 151454769902
> 
> Thank you so much &#9825;



Photos are too TINY


----------



## unoma

1JaziDoc said:


> I apologize, just read I am to use this format...
> 
> Quote: $1875
> Item: AUTH CELINE PHANTOM TOTE BAG CROC EMBOSSED (hard leather) BLACK
> Listing Number: 291300564337
> Seller: france2626
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...rbYFeoOEcZ7ccVE0ex9lI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Radaya said:


> It's not from ebay or store online, the seller post it on her IG





Radaya said:


> Could u pls authenticate this celine luggage bag for me, it,s a fake or real , thank you very much


 For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

1JaziDoc said:


> Can someone kindly look at this listing and additional photos to authenticate this Black Phantom Croc.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29130056433...arms=gh1g=I291300564337.N19.S2.M-20498.R2.TR2
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/114568874772154038481/albums/6090173697874753233?banner=pwa



Please use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> PLEASE COULD YOU TELL ME IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC THANKS
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Gl...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae15eba0c


Please use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## Une elephante

Hello, would be grateful if you could authenticate this bag pls. 

Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: celine trapeze bicolor
Item Number: 131369498650
Seller: cappucinowithfashion2013
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Limited-e...fF6YLTNJ7bgQUQoPMY1hU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> I have asked for more pictures, just waiting for a response, do you think it does look authntic?



Would give you an answer once i get the photos i requested


----------



## unoma

Une elephante said:


> Hello, would be grateful if you could authenticate this bag pls.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: celine trapeze bicolor
> Item Number: 131369498650
> Seller: cappucinowithfashion2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Limited-e...fF6YLTNJ7bgQUQoPMY1hU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Imprint,serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Une elephante

unoma said:


> Imprint,serial number and zipper marking


Will do. What do you mean by imprint?


----------



## Ance346

Hi everyone,

Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage box bag? I just purchased it and want to make sure it is authentic. 

Item:  Vintage Celine Box Calf Leather Black Shoulder Bag
Listing number:  MAL2659179009
Seller: Malleries, Nina Furfur
Link:  http://www.malleries.com/vintage-celine-box-calf-leather-black-shoulder-bag-i-179009-s-2659.html

Thanks!!

Ance


----------



## nini1

Unoma please see the added pictures thanks 


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ne/ecru-leather-phantom-luggage-1273516.shtml

Item number 1273516 

Material : Leather
Colour : Ecru
Season : All seasons
Condition : Very good condition More information
Reference : 1273516[/QUOTE]


----------



## <3 purses

unoma said:


> Pouch is Auth
> Congrats


Awesome &#128077; thank you so much Unoma. Such a perfect addition to my growing Celine family, all thanks to you &#128536;


----------



## Maedy

Celine Camel Color Belt Bag - NEW!
Seller: luxi_us2014
Item number: 121511088706
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Came...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4aa01242
Someone please help!


----------



## Daniellemc

Please help! Authenticate Please

Quote:27,000 Japanese yen
Item: Celine luggage tote-micro
Listing Number:3184-4418-8440 on rakuten auction
Seller:ikumin0213   &#65288;452&#65289;
Link:http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/11815120/a/10001335
Comments:/Users/Danielle/Downloads/image1.JPG/Users/Danielle/Downloads/Celine 2/Users/Danielle/Downloads/Celine


----------



## nini1

Hi did you see the photos the seller added on my previous post for the celine phantom? Thanks


----------



## nini1

Material : Leather
Colour : Beige
Season : All seasons
Condition : Very good condition More information
Reference : 1339622

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1339622.shtml

Is this authentic?


----------



## unoma

Ance346 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage box bag? I just purchased it and want to make sure it is authentic.
> 
> Item:  Vintage Celine Box Calf Leather Black Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:  MAL2659179009
> Seller: Malleries, Nina Furfur
> Link:  http://www.malleries.com/vintage-celine-box-calf-leather-black-shoulder-bag-i-179009-s-2659.html
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Ance



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> Unoma please see the added pictures thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ne/ecru-leather-phantom-luggage-1273516.shtml
> 
> Item number 1273516
> 
> Material : Leather
> Colour : Ecru
> Season : All seasons
> Condition : Very good condition More information
> Reference : 1273516


[/QUOTE]

Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

<3 purses said:


> Awesome &#55357;&#56397; thank you so much Unoma. Such a perfect addition to my growing Celine family, all thanks to you &#55357;&#56856;



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Maedy said:


> Celine Camel Color Belt Bag - NEW!
> Seller: luxi_us2014
> Item number: 121511088706
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Came...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4aa01242
> Someone please help!



Need to see clear zipper marking and serial number of the bag


----------



## unoma

Daniellemc said:


> Please help! Authenticate Please
> 
> Quote:27,000 Japanese yen
> Item: Celine luggage tote-micro
> Listing Number:3184-4418-8440 on rakuten auction
> Seller:ikumin0213   &#65288;452&#65289;
> Link:http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/11815120/a/10001335
> Comments:/Users/Danielle/Downloads/image1.JPG/Users/Danielle/Downloads/Celine 2/Users/Danielle/Downloads/Celine



Looks off but need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> Hi did you see the photos the seller added on my previous post for the celine phantom? Thanks



Pls use the correct format and post your request


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> Material : Leather
> Colour : Beige
> Season : All seasons
> Condition : Very good condition More information
> Reference : 1339622
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1339622.shtml
> 
> Is this authentic?



Need to see more photos for authentication


----------



## mcs1

Hi!

Would you kindly please authenticate this Celine Trapeze for me?

Item: Celine Large Black Croc Embossed Trapeze Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 291292562638
Seller: fryer1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291292562638?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller has listed it as a large but i know that the small/medium are the only ones that have the shoulder strap and she confirmed once i asked that it was in fact a medium. i requested additional photos of the zipper marking and have attached them here. hopefully they work!

Many many thanks!!


----------



## Daniellemc

unoma said:


> Looks off but need to see more photos


I have been checking the Internet for more info. I found a site which said the serial number of 
U-PA-0120 is fake. My bag has this same serial number.  The serial number tag says Made in Italy. 
Does this make it a fake?


----------



## yumigirl

Item:  Celine leather nano luggage bag 100% authentic
Listing Number:  121511688146
Seller:  lillianyu1011
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LEAT...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4aa937d2

There is a picture of the serial tag but it is quite blurred.  I have asked for another picture but she said it is really hard to do so.  Any help with this, Unoma, will be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## unoma

mcs1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would you kindly please authenticate this Celine Trapeze for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Large Black Croc Embossed Trapeze Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 291292562638
> Seller: fryer1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291292562638?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seller has listed it as a large but i know that the small/medium are the only ones that have the shoulder strap and she confirmed once i asked that it was in fact a medium. i requested additional photos of the zipper marking and have attached them here. hopefully they work!
> 
> Many many thanks!!



I have personally stop authenticating Celine bags that have this serial numbers on them.


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Item:  Celine leather nano luggage bag 100% authentic
> Listing Number:  121511688146
> Seller:  lillianyu1011
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LEAT...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4aa937d2
> 
> There is a picture of the serial tag but it is quite blurred.  I have asked for another picture but she said it is really hard to do so.  Any help with this, Unoma, will be greatly appreciated.  TIA!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## yumigirl

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake




Thanks again!


----------



## Ance346

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Thanks Unoma!


----------



## missyanne

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me? Thanks in advance.

Item: NWT Authentic Celine Bi-color Zip-around Leather Wallet, $620
Listing Number: 271672539615
Seller: irucr2012 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271672539615?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:

Item: $625 BNIB 100%AUTH Celine Pink/Rust Large Zipped Leather Wallet
Item #: 221629994529
Seller ID: designermgt 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221629994529?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: FAB! NWT NEW $590 CELINE Logo Leather Fold Snap Over long WALLET medium brown
Item #: 171568603753
Seller ID: elorac58 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW...n-/171568603753?pt=Wallet&hash=item27f2492269


----------



## baglover1234

Hi Unoma  It's my first post here and I'm really excited to hear from your expertise! I hope I'm posting it right  greatly appreciated your efforts in putting my mind at ease! 

Item: Celine Phantom Small Luggage in Tan
Seller: ong.m.serene
Link: http://carousell.co/p/10294560 
Who took the pictures: Seller

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## baglover1234

Hi Unoma  It's my first post here and I'm really excited to hear from your expertise! I hope I'm posting it right  greatly appreciated your efforts in putting my mind at ease! 

Item: Celine Phantom Small Luggage in Tan
Seller: ong.m.serene
Link: http://carousell.co/p/10294560 
Who took the pictures: Seller 

thanks a lot!


----------



## jasm2468

Hi can someone please tell me if this Celine bag is authentic? http://m.aliexpress.com/item/205519...mini-size&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## jasm2468

Hi can someone please tell me if this bag is real. Your help would be greatly appreciated 
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/205519...mini-size&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## sancza

Is this celine original?


----------



## mariamatrook

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Celine luggage tote please. 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/celine-luggage-tote-immediate-sale-wanted./1091537204

Ad ID: 1091537204

Seller: Elizabeth

Thank you so much!! xx


----------



## unoma

yumigirl said:


> Thanks again!


----------



## unoma

Ance346 said:


> Thanks Unoma!


----------



## unoma

missyanne said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these for me? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: NWT Authentic Celine Bi-color Zip-around Leather Wallet, $620
> Listing Number: 271672539615
> Seller: irucr2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271672539615?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Item: $625 BNIB 100%AUTH Celine Pink/Rust Large Zipped Leather Wallet
> Item #: 221629994529
> Seller ID: designermgt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221629994529?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: FAB! NWT NEW $590 CELINE Logo Leather Fold Snap Over long WALLET medium brown
> Item #: 171568603753
> Seller ID: elorac58
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW...n-/171568603753?pt=Wallet&hash=item27f2492269



Pls repost your request, one request at a time to avoid mistakes


----------



## unoma

baglover1234 said:


> Hi Unoma  It's my first post here and I'm really excited to hear from your expertise! I hope I'm posting it right  greatly appreciated your efforts in putting my mind at ease!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Small Luggage in Tan
> Seller: ong.m.serene
> Link: http://carousell.co/p/10294560
> Who took the pictures: Seller
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> Hi can someone please tell me if this Celine bag is authentic? http://m.aliexpress.com/item/205519...mini-size&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail



Pls next time use the correct format.
Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> Hi can someone please tell me if this bag is real. Your help would be greatly appreciated
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/205519...mini-size&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


Pls next time use the correct format.
Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

sancza said:


> Is this celine original?


for request without valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with small fee you might want to consider paying third party authenticator( http //www authenticate4u com) or any other services


----------



## unoma

mariamatrook said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Celine luggage tote please.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/celine-luggage-tote-immediate-sale-wanted./1091537204
> 
> Ad ID: 1091537204
> 
> Seller: Elizabeth
> 
> Thank you so much!! xx



Please use a third party authenticator, i have stop authenticating such links


----------



## RRx

Item: Celine Black Peddled Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 151500879703
Seller: hereinheaven2
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MI...OlqOkSB4ywc57dGqMxvGY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I purchased and received this item today, but I have my doubts on its authenticity as I watched a few videos on YouTube on 'How to Spot' a fake bag. Firstly, the serial number tag is slightly curved and not at a right angle, and serial number starts with S-GA (RealReal says all authentic bags have a tag corners at a right angle are not curved, and S-GA is the most common serial number used by those who make fake bags)- it is also very hard to see. Also, the zipper does not have a size '8' written, and it has a logo or zip manufacturer written too, so it's not plain. Also, 'Celine' and 'Made in Italy' is not heat stamped on the outside of the bag, it is in a silver print; inside the bag too, 'Celine' 'Made in Italy' is not heat stamped on the inside too, again, it is the silver print.

Here is a link to some more pictures I myself have taken, https://imageshack.com/a/6STz/1. For some reason, I wasn't able to attach them onto here.

I hope you can help me! X


----------



## jasm2468

Hi can you please tell me if this bag is authentic I sent additional pics. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014...uggage-tote-bag-free-shipping/2055199096.html
kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8lHjSXkhcXXagOFbXd.jpg
kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8k4jSXXVaXXagOFbX8.jpg
kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8LfDSXmXaXXagOFbXv.jpg


----------



## nini1

Item specifics
Condition:	
New without tags: A brand-new, unused and unworn item that is not in its original retail packaging or may be missing ... Read more
Brand:	Celine
Bag Length:	20	Style:	Totes & Shoppers
Strap Drop:	5	Material:	Leather
Size:	Large	Color:	Blue
Country/Region of Manufacture:	Italy	Bag Height:	11
Shade:	Glacier Blue	Bag Depth:	10

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Gl...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae15eba0c

Please could you tell me whether this is authentic or not, thanks


----------



## heartfelt

Hi unoma,

Can you help me authenticate this clasp bag? I've already received it, so I can take additional photos if necessary.

Item: Authentic CELINE Medlum Shoulder Bag Blade Flap Clutch Burgundy 298-10
Listing Number: 221621323853
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221621323853?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: what's throwing me off is the serial number tag -- it came ripped/torn off from its original place on the inside lining and the tag is slightly crooked on the bottom

Thanks so much!


----------



## kkayc

EDITED:  Item sold


----------



## monovv

Item: Preloved Celine Trapeze TriColor Bag EXCITING Pop Colors
Listing Number:261698288052
Seller:wendyhualove99
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Preloved-Cel...052?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cee6ef9b4
Comments: I really love this combination, but it doesnot look good. Please help me, thanks.


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Item: Preloved Celine Trapeze TriColor Bag EXCITING Pop Colors
> Listing Number:261698288052
> Seller:wendyhualove99
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Preloved-Cel...052?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cee6ef9b4
> Comments: I really love this combination, but it doesnot look good. Please help me, thanks.



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this clasp bag? I've already received it, so I can take additional photos if necessary.
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Medlum Shoulder Bag Blade Flap Clutch Burgundy 298-10
> Listing Number: 221621323853
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221621323853?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: what's throwing me off is the serial number tag -- it came ripped/torn off from its original place on the inside lining and the tag is slightly crooked on the bottom
> 
> Thanks so much!



Do post photos of the bag you receive.


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> Item specifics
> Condition:
> New without tags: A brand-new, unused and unworn item that is not in its original retail packaging or may be missing ... Read more
> Brand:	Celine
> Bag Length:	20	Style:	Totes & Shoppers
> Strap Drop:	5	Material:	Leather
> Size:	Large	Color:	Blue
> Country/Region of Manufacture:	Italy	Bag Height:	11
> Shade:	Glacier Blue	Bag Depth:	10
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Gl...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae15eba0c
> 
> Please could you tell me whether this is authentic or not, thanks



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> Hi can you please tell me if this bag is authentic I sent additional pics.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014...uggage-tote-bag-free-shipping/2055199096.html
> kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8lHjSXkhcXXagOFbXd.jpg
> kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8k4jSXXVaXXagOFbX8.jpg
> kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8LfDSXmXaXXagOFbXv.jpg



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

RRx said:


> Item: Celine Black Peddled Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 151500879703
> Seller: hereinheaven2
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MI...OlqOkSB4ywc57dGqMxvGY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I purchased and received this item today, but I have my doubts on its authenticity as I watched a few videos on YouTube on 'How to Spot' a fake bag. Firstly, the serial number tag is slightly curved and not at a right angle, and serial number starts with S-GA (RealReal says all authentic bags have a tag corners at a right angle are not curved, and S-GA is the most common serial number used by those who make fake bags)- it is also very hard to see. Also, the zipper does not have a size '8' written, and it has a logo or zip manufacturer written too, so it's not plain. Also, 'Celine' and 'Made in Italy' is not heat stamped on the outside of the bag, it is in a silver print; inside the bag too, 'Celine' 'Made in Italy' is not heat stamped on the inside too, again, it is the silver print.
> 
> Here is a link to some more pictures I myself have taken, https://imageshack.com/a/6STz/1. For some reason, I wasn't able to attach them onto here.
> 
> I hope you can help me! X



This bag is a very BAD Fake


----------



## kkayc

Hi,

Could you please authenticate?  Thank you so much&#9825;

Item: CELINE PHANTOM BLACK CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER TOTE BAG LUGGAGE AUTHENTIC AND NE
Listing no.331413848463
Seller: world-time-watches 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331413848463?redirect=mobile


----------



## heartfelt

unoma said:


> Do post photos of the bag you receive.



Sure! Here are some more photos.


----------



## Bakinka84

Hello Everyone Can you please help me to authenticate this purse as well. Also was bought from a girl that posted it on facebook page. thank you all  
the serial is S-PA-1022


mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=1
 
mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=3



mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=4



mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=5



mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=6



mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=7



mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=8
mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194787&folder=Inbox&partId=0
 
mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194787&folder=Inbox&partId=1


----------



## monovv

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake


Thank you unoma


----------



## Miva

Miva said:


> Hello Ladies
> I hope you all had a wonderful holidays
> I was wondering is someone could help with that e-bay posting:
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Souris Leather Tote Bag Mint Condition
> Listing Number: 221621392408
> 
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399aa1418
> 
> Comments: I really like that bag, but I'm worried that even if everything looks perfect to me, jet again I will get fake bag, my track record with eBay is not the best, but getting that bag in Celine is not possible anymore. If somebody could have a look and let me know, I would really appreciate. Thank you



This is my new bag :xtree:
Thank you again unoma


----------



## Yu1102

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121515553252?txnId=1399136032002

Hello Celine expert,

Can you please help me authentic if this real Celine nano?

Thank you so much


----------



## Bibi1

Hi All,


So glad I came across this site as I'm in need of authentication advice.  I recently purchased a Celine trapeze bag on ebay.  The bag arrived today and I fear it might be a fake.  I base this on the fact that I already own a Celine bag that I purchased from Harrods in London (luggage micro) and the finish of my luggage tote is a 1000% better than the trapeze.  I would greatly appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of this bag:


Ebay item number: 171565343671
Seller name: nicklsabri 
Description: Celine Trapeze Small - New with defects
Ebay Url: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171565343671?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


As you will see, there are very few pictures on the ebay listing so, I thought it best that I send you some that I took myself.  I just want to apologise if the photos are not the best quality.  I took them on my IPhone as I don't have a camera with micro function.  If you can't use them, let me know and I'll see if I can borrow a camera from a friend and I'll try to get better ones.  The light might also not be great as good natural light is hard to come by this time of year in the UK.


I'll just point out what raised my suspicions that it is fake:



The underside of the zipper box (I hope that is what it is called) has got a funny insignia on it and from what I've heard in the past, the underside of the zipper boxes on Celine bags are usually blank without any stamps and such.
Also, I cannot find a serial number tab on the bag.  I know that some of the older bags don't have one but most trapeze bags I've seen do so, I'd appreciate your opinion on that.
The zipper on the back slip pocket on the back of the bag has some kind of glue like substance (to seal the edges of the leather - if that makes sense) and some of that came off in my hand.
The inside slip pocket that has the two open pockets seem very thin and feels kind of like plastic (i.e. too thin to be leather).
I would really appreciate your input.


----------



## Bibi1

Some more photos.....


Sorry about the truck load of photos but I just want to give you as much info as possible to be able to decide if this trapeze is fake or the real deal.


Thanks again


----------



## jasm2468

Hi can someone please tell me if this Celine bag is authentic. For some reason its not letting me upload pictures so here's the link with additional pics:http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/2055199096.html

http://kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8lHjSXkhcXXagOFbXd.jpg

http://kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8k4jSXXVaXXagOFbX8.jpg

http://kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8LfDSXmXaXXagOFbXv.jpg

 Here also is the website link if you can please help me your help would be greatly appreciated.

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/205519...f=6152083&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Yu1102

Hello Expert,

May I ask for you help? I need authentic this Celine Nano, thank you so much

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121517206533?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Nookie1

Please authenticate- TIA!

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK LEATHER AND SUEDE TRAPEZE BAG, GOLD HW
Listing Number: 331411902322
Seller: victoria368
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331411902322?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Up for consideration is an AUTHENTIC CELINE Trapeze bag. Buttery soft black leather, looks like patent leather, however not as shiny and sticky but more softer and smoother. Black suede on both sides. Gold hardware. This particular style does not come with the detachable shoulder strap. The dimensions are approximately 13*11*6.5, handle drop 7.  Comes with Celine duster and care card.


----------



## unoma

Nookie1 said:


> Please authenticate- TIA!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK LEATHER AND SUEDE TRAPEZE BAG, GOLD HW
> Listing Number: 331411902322
> Seller: victoria368
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331411902322?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Up for consideration is an AUTHENTIC CELINE Trapeze bag. Buttery soft black leather, looks like patent leather, however not as shiny and sticky but more softer and smoother. Black suede on both sides. Gold hardware. This particular style does not come with the detachable shoulder strap. The dimensions are approximately 13*11*6.5, handle drop 7.  Comes with Celine duster and care card.



Traoeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Yu1102 said:


> Hello Expert,
> 
> May I ask for you help? I need authentic this Celine Nano, thank you so much
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121517206533?nav=SEARCH



Pls use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> Hi can someone please tell me if this Celine bag is authentic. For some reason its not letting me upload pictures so here's the link with additional pics:http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/2055199096.html
> 
> http://kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8lHjSXkhcXXagOFbXd.jpg
> 
> http://kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8k4jSXXVaXXagOFbX8.jpg
> 
> http://kfdown.a.aliimg.com/kf/UT8LfDSXmXaXXagOFbXv.jpg
> 
> Here also is the website link if you can please help me your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/205519...f=6152083&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail



Please next time use the correct details.
Bag is a fake


----------



## unoma

Bibi1 said:


> Some more photos.....
> 
> 
> Sorry about the truck load of photos but I just want to give you as much info as possible to be able to decide if this trapeze is fake or the real deal.
> 
> 
> Thanks again



Trapeze is a fake


----------



## unoma

Yu1102 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121515553252?txnId=1399136032002
> 
> Hello Celine expert,
> 
> Can you please help me authentic if this real Celine nano?
> 
> Thank you so much



Pls use the correct format and repost your request!


----------



## unoma

Miva said:


> This is my new bag :xtree:
> Thank you again unoma



Auth


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Thank you unoma


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Sure! Here are some more photos.


Auth


----------



## unoma

Bakinka84 said:


> Hello Everyone Can you please help me to authenticate this purse as well. Also was bought from a girl that posted it on facebook page. thank you all
> the serial is S-PA-1022
> 
> 
> mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=
> 
> 
> [URL="https://mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=5"]mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=5
> 
> 
> 
> mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=6
> 
> 
> 
> mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=7
> 
> 
> 
> mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194785&folder=Inbox&partId=8
> mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194787&folder=Inbox&partId=0
> 
> mail.aol.com/38865-418/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29194787&folder=Inbox&partId=1



For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## heartfelt

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## Lana_K

Hello! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thanx a lot!  

Item: Celine Luggage Medium tote
Link: https://vk.com/photo-188977_347985287 (sorry, it's a russian social network)

I've asked the seller for more fotos, and she send me this:


----------



## Bibi1

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a fake


 
Thanks very much.  Much appreciated.


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine  all soft bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Hayal B
Link: http://www.dba.dk/shopper-celine-andet/id-1012343277/

Comments: Hi I need some help with this bag that's for sale in a Danish site. Just need to know if it's authentic because my sister wish this bag for Christmas so it would be very helpful if you could tell me if it's authentic and I should buy it or no

Thanks


----------



## Elenahad

Item: New Celine Paris leather medium phantom black handbag, with extras box dust bag
Listing Number:161520950498
Seller:mdukimo
Link: :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161520950498?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hey everybody. how are you? Hope you had a great weekend.
I was hoping if someone could help me authenitcate this bag. 
I asked for more pics but i didnt not receive anything. Also she has one negative feedback stating that the bag was fake. I asked her about that and she says she guarantees that this one is the real thing. 


Thank you for your time


----------



## BagMad123

Hi 

Could you please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thanks.


Item:celine phantom bag
Listing Number: eBay item number:131377235113
Seller: zara0969
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-phantom-bag-/131377235113?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Comments: the buyer doesn't have any proof of purchase as she has bought it second hand. There is also no authenticity card or anything similar. I haven't purchased/owned a celine bag before so not quite sure what to look for.


----------



## unoma

BagMad123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item:celine phantom bag
> Listing Number: eBay item number:131377235113
> Seller: zara0969
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-phantom-bag-/131377235113?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Comments: the buyer doesn't have any proof of purchase as she has bought it second hand. There is also no authenticity card or anything similar. I haven't purchased/owned a celine bag before so not quite sure what to look for.


Bag is a fake


----------



## unoma

Elenahad said:


> Item: New Celine Paris leather medium phantom black handbag, with extras box dust bag
> Listing Number:161520950498
> Seller:mdukimo
> Link: :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161520950498?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Hey everybody. how are you? Hope you had a great weekend.
> I was hoping if someone could help me authenitcate this bag.
> I asked for more pics but i didnt not receive anything. Also she has one negative feedback stating that the bag was fake. I asked her about that and she says she guarantees that this one is the real thing.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time


 Phantom is a fake


----------



## unoma

ADM90 said:


> Item: Celine  all soft bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Hayal B
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/shopper-celine-andet/id-1012343277/
> 
> Comments: Hi I need some help with this bag that's for sale in a Danish site. Just need to know if it's authentic because my sister wish this bag for Christmas so it would be very helpful if you could tell me if it's authentic and I should buy it or no
> 
> Thanks



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Bibi1 said:


> Thanks very much.  Much appreciated.



You are welcome


----------



## ADM90

Hi Unoma
There is no serial number in the bag, seller said that she didn't know where the serialnumber should be I said that she should look in the bag but she couldn't find it. And there is no zipper in the bag


----------



## Elenahad

unoma said:


> Phantom is a fake


Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help. Seriously thank you for doing this.
Happy holidays.


----------



## acjoy

Descriptionr: BRAND NEW FREE SHIP AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BI COLOR SMOOTH LEATHER TOTE BAG
Seller name: nicklsabri 
Item #: 400821623955
Ebay Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-F...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d52d49c93


----------



## SimplyKGL

Hi Authenticators,

Need your help in authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Mini luggage
Seller ID: N/A
Listing #: N/A
Notes: Photos attached for your reference


Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## heartfelt

Hi unoma,

Can you please authenticate? I took some additional photos. Thank you so much!! 

Item: CELINE Medlum Shoulder Bag Blade Flap Clutch White 
Listing Number: 231416162191
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231416162191?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Some more photos --


----------



## BagMad123

unoma said:


> Bag is a fake


Thank you very much for your help. What sort of things should I be looking for in a phantom to know it is fake. To me this really did look genuine. Thanks again.


----------



## melodieksa

Hello guys, 
I need your help
can you give me a link where i can make my celine bags authenticate (vintage one)
I need a paid service.
I bought 5 vintage celine bags, i know they are authentic, but it seems the custom doesn't know anything about celine vintage. They asked me to proof that they are authentic. Is anyone know a good website to authenticate, i have all the pictures of my bags to show them.
The custom intent do destroy them, and i'm so upset, coz this is my work to resell authentic luxury bags and i know that these bags are not fake...
thanks in advance and have a good night / or day !


----------



## unoma

Elenahad said:


> Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help. Seriously thank you for doing this.
> Happy holidays.



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

acjoy said:


> Descriptionr: BRAND NEW FREE SHIP AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BI COLOR SMOOTH LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Seller name: nicklsabri
> Item #: 400821623955
> Ebay Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-F...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d52d49c93



NEED to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate? I took some additional photos. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Medlum Shoulder Bag Blade Flap Clutch White
> Listing Number: 231416162191
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231416162191?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Some more photos --



Blade is Auth


----------



## unoma

BagMad123 said:


> Thank you very much for your help. What sort of things should I be looking for in a phantom to know it is fake. To me this really did look genuine. Thanks again.



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

SimplyKGL said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Need your help in authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Mini luggage
> Seller ID: N/A
> Listing #: N/A
> Notes: Photos attached for your reference
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you!!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## Savtse27

Hi Unoma. Please help me authenticate this celine phantom. Does this look like the Celine Phantom Small to you?  I really do not want to buy it if it is the medium or large because I am very small framed and only 5'4.  Thank you!

Item: Celine Smooth Small Phantom in Black
Item Number: 161523377668
Seller: coutureusa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...g-/161523377668?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Savtse27

Hi Again! Please kindly help authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage in Black Smooth Leather.  I've requested the seller for more pics but have yet to receive them.  Do you see any red flags? Is it okay for me tell the seller to just send the bag to me and I will take my own pictures after I receive the bag? I don't want to do that if it is an obvious fake though. 

Thank you so much! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
Item Number: 331416147407
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331416147407?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comment: I've bought alot of bags from the ebay seller brandoff from Japan before but this is my first purchase with brandoff_hk.  I did confirm with brandoff from Japan that they are indeed the same company but in a different location.


----------



## Radiantauburn

Hello, Can someone please authenticate this Celine mini luggage for me? Thank you in advance for your time.

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Mini
Listing Number: 281527559666
Seller: sapi3512
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...6gruFPuzH8o3Eo1846wM8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: here are a few additional photos the seller sent me:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850075189/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15848688138/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16036121045/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16015809615/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850363077/in/photostream/


----------



## SimplyKGL

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.




Dear Unoma,

Understand and thanks for the advise. Happy holidays!


Regards


----------



## lilgrain

dear experts, 
just received the box purchased from ebay, would you please authenticate the bag for me, as i cannot find the serial number tag inside the bag.
Item:Auth CELINE Leather Classic Box Shoulder Bag Tobacco Hardware Gold
Listing Number:291297202774
Seller:funfashion650
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...RZL5Ka%2Berl9DeErSxU0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:Item: actual pic attached
thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Radiantauburn

Radiantauburn said:


> Hello, Can someone please authenticate this Celine mini luggage for me? Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Mini
> Listing Number: 281527559666
> Seller: sapi3512
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...6gruFPuzH8o3Eo1846wM8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: here are a few additional photos the seller sent me:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850075189/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15848688138/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16036121045/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16015809615/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850363077/in/photostream/


Looks like the seller took down the additional flickr photos. Here are the only other photos I have currently:


----------



## pavlove1008

Hi hope you can authenticate this for me! 

Item: Black Celine Trio
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/203819-brand-new-black-celine-trio-bag-regular-size-1100-a.html


Additional photos as attached. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma. Please help me authenticate this celine phantom. Does this look like the Celine Phantom Small to you?  I really do not want to buy it if it is the medium or large because I am very small framed and only 5'4.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Small Phantom in Black
> Item Number: 161523377668
> Seller: coutureusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...g-/161523377668?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Please disregard. Bag has been sold


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Again! Please kindly help authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage in Black Smooth Leather.  I've requested the seller for more pics but have yet to receive them.  Do you see any red flags? Is it okay for me tell the seller to just send the bag to me and I will take my own pictures after I receive the bag? I don't want to do that if it is an obvious fake though.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
> Item Number: 331416147407
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331416147407?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: I've bought alot of bags from the ebay seller brandoff from Japan before but this is my first purchase with brandoff_hk.  I did confirm with brandoff from Japan that they are indeed the same company but in a different location.



Hi Unoma!

The seller just sent me the requested pics! Thank you so much! I appreciate so much what you do!


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:






















You've already authenticated my Celine Micro in Colbalt Blue  
This Celine Mini in Black Smooth Leather will be my 2nd Celine peice! I am so beyond excited!
Thank you so very much for your time and everything that you've done for us here on TPF!


----------



## Lana_K

Hello Unoma! I've wrote earlier, and I understand, that my request does not meet the rules of the forum, and If this bag was posted on ebay, I would of course post the link, but the bag is sold at another network, and it's real!
Please, answer to my request) I'll be very, very grateful



Lana_K said:


> Hello! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thanx a lot!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Medium tote
> Link: https://vk.com/photo-188977_347985287 (sorry, it's a russian social network)
> 
> I've asked the seller for more fotos, and she send me this:
> View attachment 2832567
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832570
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832571


----------



## Une elephante

unoma said:


> Imprint,serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma

So I finally got it. Here are three pics.

The print doesn't look like and the zipper looks totally fake with it's marking underneath and the "S" is raised and not engraved in the zip. Tag has the ever fateful SGA code. 

Anyway, 'm not hopeful and even to a novice like me the bag seems fake but grateful for confirmation. 

I need to contact the seller immediately if it is and start what I hope is not a long refund process. 

So grateful for a quick response if possible. 

Many thanks


----------



## Une elephante

Une elephante said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> So I finally got it. Here are three pics.
> 
> The print doesn't look like and the zipper looks totally fake with it's marking underneath and the "S" is raised and not engraved in the zip. Tag has the ever fateful SGA code.
> 
> Anyway, 'm not hopeful and even to a novice like me the bag seems fake but grateful for confirmation.
> 
> I need to contact the seller immediately if it is and start what I hope is not a long refund process.
> 
> So grateful for a quick response if possible.
> 
> Many thanks



One more pic which I think puts the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## TT2IVY

eBay Item number ; 191446932000
 Sellers name : towns-horva
 Description : Celine Edge Handbag 
 eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge-Handbag-/191446932000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c93205a20


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma. Please help me authenticate this celine phantom. Does this look like the Celine Phantom Small to you?  I really do not want to buy it if it is the medium or large because I am very small framed and only 5'4.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Small Phantom in Black
> Item Number: 161523377668
> Seller: coutureusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...g-/161523377668?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Phantom is Auth and it looks like a phantom square bag.
Congrats and Good luck


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Again! Please kindly help authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage in Black Smooth Leather.  I've requested the seller for more pics but have yet to receive them.  Do you see any red flags? Is it okay for me tell the seller to just send the bag to me and I will take my own pictures after I receive the bag? I don't want to do that if it is an obvious fake though.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
> Item Number: 331416147407
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331416147407?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comment: I've bought alot of bags from the ebay seller brandoff from Japan before but this is my first purchase with brandoff_hk.  I did confirm with brandoff from Japan that they are indeed the same company but in a different location.



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Radiantauburn said:


> Hello, Can someone please authenticate this Celine mini luggage for me? Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Mini
> Listing Number: 281527559666
> Seller: sapi3512
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...6gruFPuzH8o3Eo1846wM8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: here are a few additional photos the seller sent me:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850075189/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15848688138/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16036121045/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16015809615/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850363077/in/photostream/



Link isnt opening. I need to see clear zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

SimplyKGL said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Understand and thanks for the advise. Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> Regards



Happy holidays


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> dear experts,
> just received the box purchased from ebay, would you please authenticate the bag for me, as i cannot find the serial number tag inside the bag.
> Item:Auth CELINE Leather Classic Box Shoulder Bag Tobacco Hardware Gold
> Listing Number:291297202774
> Seller:funfashion650
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...RZL5Ka%2Berl9DeErSxU0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:Item: actual pic attached
> thanks so much for your help!!



Box is Auth and very very good price.
Congrats


----------



## unoma

Radiantauburn said:


> Looks like the seller took down the additional flickr photos. Here are the only other photos I have currently:



Need to see clear zipper marking and serial number.
But NO red Flag


----------



## unoma

pavlove1008 said:


> Hi hope you can authenticate this for me!
> 
> Item: Black Celine Trio
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/203819-brand-new-black-celine-trio-bag-regular-size-1100-a.html
> 
> 
> Additional photos as attached.
> 
> Thanks so much



Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> The seller just sent me the requested pics! Thank you so much! I appreciate so much what you do!
> 
> You've already authenticated my Celine Micro in Colbalt Blue
> This Celine Mini in Black Smooth Leather will be my 2nd Celine peice! I am so beyond excited!
> Thank you so very much for your time and everything that you've done for us here on TPF!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Lana_K said:


> Hello Unoma! I've wrote earlier, and I understand, that my request does not meet the rules of the forum, and If this bag was posted on ebay, I would of course post the link, but the bag is sold at another network, and it's real!
> Please, answer to my request) I'll be very, very grateful



Would need to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Une elephante said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> So I finally got it. Here are three pics.
> 
> The print doesn't look like and the zipper looks totally fake with it's marking underneath and the "S" is raised and not engraved in the zip. Tag has the ever fateful SGA code.
> 
> Anyway, 'm not hopeful and even to a novice like me the bag seems fake but grateful for confirmation.
> 
> I need to contact the seller immediately if it is and start what I hope is not a long refund process.
> 
> So grateful for a quick response if possible.
> 
> Many thanks





Une elephante said:


> One more pic which I think puts the final nail in the coffin.



Can you post auction link


----------



## unoma

TT2IVY said:


> eBay Item number ; 191446932000
> Sellers name : towns-horva
> Description : Celine Edge Handbag
> eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge-Handbag-/191446932000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c93205a20



Need to see serial number and clear zipper marking.


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Une elephante

unoma said:


> Can you post auction link


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Limited-e...fF6YLTNJ7bgQUQoPMY1hU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

Une elephante said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Limited-e...fF6YLTNJ7bgQUQoPMY1hU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





Une elephante said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> So I finally got it. Here are three pics.
> 
> The print doesn't look like and the zipper looks totally fake with it's marking underneath and the "S" is raised and not engraved in the zip. Tag has the ever fateful SGA code.
> 
> Anyway, 'm not hopeful and even to a novice like me the bag seems fake but grateful for confirmation.
> 
> I need to contact the seller immediately if it is and start what I hope is not a long refund process.
> 
> So grateful for a quick response if possible.
> 
> Many thanks





Une elephante said:


> One more pic which I think puts the final nail in the coffin.



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## Savtse27

Hi Unoma, can you please take a look at this phantom for me? Thank you.

Item: Celine Curry Phantom
Item Number: 221634748549
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...t-/221634748549?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comment: Do you know what kind of leather this bag is in? Is it Smooth, Drummed or Pebbled?


----------



## Une elephante

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake


Thanks Unoma. Seller has agreed refund claiming she did not know.


----------



## unoma

Une elephante said:


> Thanks Unoma. Seller has agreed refund claiming she did not know.



Open a dispute and make sure paypal/ebay advise you on the correct address to post the bag back.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please take a look at this phantom for me? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Curry Phantom
> Item Number: 221634748549
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...t-/221634748549?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comment: Do you know what kind of leather this bag is in? Is it Smooth, Drummed or Pebbled?



Phantom is Auth


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth


 
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Elenahad

Title:Celine Navy Phantom Handbag Calfskin Leather - 2 Weeks Old
Seller:jenniferk051288
Item number:261693085351
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261693085351?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for authenticate for me before, i dont know if im allowed to post another one.
If im doing something wrong please let me know as i dont want to break the rules of the thread.
Thank you again for your time and your expertice.


----------



## dovechovolate

Title: CELINE PHANTOM BLACK CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER TOTE BAG LUGGAGE AUTHENTIC AND NEW
Seller: beyondfashion808
Item number: 391002988513
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...513?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b09981fe1

I ve been eyeing the celine phantom in croc embossed for awhile now. it looks really pretty~
Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please? thank you!


----------



## cesia1004

Item: CELINE céline PLAID PHOEBE PILO SLIP ON SKATE SHOES
Listing Number: 331417941297
Seller: panfu71 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-celi...41297?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2a0c7531

Hello ladies! Not sure if you can do these for shoes but can one of you please authenticate these for me? Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Thank you very much!!!


----------



## unoma

Elenahad said:


> Title:Celine Navy Phantom Handbag Calfskin Leather - 2 Weeks Old
> Seller:jenniferk051288
> Item number:261693085351
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261693085351?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you for authenticate for me before, i dont know if im allowed to post another one.
> If im doing something wrong please let me know as i dont want to break the rules of the thread.
> Thank you again for your time and your expertice.



Please ask for serial number and zipper marking of the bag


----------



## unoma

dovechovolate said:


> Title: CELINE PHANTOM BLACK CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER TOTE BAG LUGGAGE AUTHENTIC AND NEW
> Seller: beyondfashion808
> Item number: 391002988513
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...513?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b09981fe1
> 
> I ve been eyeing the celine phantom in croc embossed for awhile now. it looks really pretty~
> Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please? thank you!



Bag is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

cesia1004 said:


> Item: CELINE céline PLAID PHOEBE PILO SLIP ON SKATE SHOES
> Listing Number: 331417941297
> Seller: panfu71
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-celi...41297?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2a0c7531
> 
> Hello ladies! Not sure if you can do these for shoes but can one of you please authenticate these for me? Thank you!



We do not have shoes authenticators.


----------



## Une elephante

Une elephante said:


> Thanks Unoma. Seller has agreed refund claiming she did not know.


Unoma thank you SO SO much for your advise regarding opening pay pal dispute. Got the refund immediately today minus 30 euros but at least I can bin the bag now so the seller can't resell it and make someone else miserable! 

My first ebay bag purchase. I think I may just stick to the shops from now on  Thanks again.


----------



## EVENGLINGNUAN

Item: Celine Micro Calf Leather
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Princess_Emi
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/205537-2500-like-new-celine-micro-calf-leather-full-set-receipt.html
Comments: Sorry, i know this is not an eBay listing, but i would appreciate if i could get some help authenticating it!


----------



## dovechovolate

unoma said:


> Bag is a FAKE



thank you so much unoma! :< what a pity. i thought cause it has lots of bids it would be the real thing =/


----------



## unoma

EVENGLINGNUAN said:


> Item: Celine Micro Calf Leather
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Princess_Emi
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/205537-2500-like-new-celine-micro-calf-leather-full-set-receipt.html
> Comments: Sorry, i know this is not an eBay listing, but i would appreciate if i could get some help authenticating it!



Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## EVENGLINGNUAN

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking



Attached is the serial no!


----------



## unoma

dovechovolate said:


> thank you so much unoma! :< what a pity. i thought cause it has lots of bids it would be the real thing =/



Better luck next time


----------



## EVENGLINGNUAN

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking



Attached is the tag (:


----------



## EVENGLINGNUAN

EVENGLINGNUAN said:


> Attached is the serial no!



Zipper as shown


----------



## unoma

Une elephante said:


> Unoma thank you SO SO much for your advise regarding opening pay pal dispute. Got the refund immediately today minus 30 euros but at least I can bin the bag now so the seller can't resell it and make someone else miserable!
> 
> My first ebay bag purchase. I think I may just stick to the shops from now on  Thanks again.



Better luck next time


----------



## divalove

Could someone authenticate this Celine please...Thank you so much   http://www.ebay.com/itm/271712086197?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ctc1357

Unoma - please authenticate the following Celine handbag for me. Thank you for your expertise!

Title: Celine Tri-Color Suede & Leather Mini Luggage Tote Handbag
Seller: coutureusa
Item number: 231058-E
Link: http://www.coutureusa.com/p-18861-celine-tri-color-suede-leather-mini-luggage-tote-handbag.aspx


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Title: Celine Trapeze Tricolor Bag
Seller: blackgoldstar
Item number: 181614702928 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...928?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a49147150


----------



## Lana_K

unoma said:


> Would need to see clear zipper marking



Hello, unoma!

Thanx for your attention to my request
Here is a foto of zip.marking of Celine medium tote in black smooth>


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Title: Celine Trapeze Tricolor Bag
Seller: taylormurnin
Item number: 261704761975
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261704761975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## elainetang

Hey, pls help authenticate this trapeze

Sellers name : barbiegirljh86
Description : Authentic Celine Trapeze Handbag In Flamingo
eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/281525779886?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## monovv

Hi unoma, I'm here again. Thank you so much for helping!
Item:Celine Small Trapeze Black
Listing Number:171596860097
Seller:y_dg76
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171596860097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:it looks auth, but not sure.


----------



## unoma

divalove said:


> Could someone authenticate this Celine please...Thank you so much   http://www.ebay.com/itm/271712086197?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pls next time use the correct format!
Mini is a fake


----------



## unoma

ctc1357 said:


> Unoma - please authenticate the following Celine handbag for me. Thank you for your expertise!
> 
> Title: Celine Tri-Color Suede & Leather Mini Luggage Tote Handbag
> Seller: coutureusa
> Item number: 231058-E
> Link: http://www.coutureusa.com/p-18861-celine-tri-color-suede-leather-mini-luggage-tote-handbag.aspx



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Title: Celine Trapeze Tricolor Bag
> Seller: blackgoldstar
> Item number: 181614702928
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...928?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a49147150



Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Lana_K said:


> Hello, unoma!
> 
> Thanx for your attention to my request
> Here is a foto of zip.marking of Celine medium tote in black smooth>
> View attachment 2836442



It a fake


----------



## unoma

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Title: Celine Trapeze Tricolor Bag
> Seller: taylormurnin
> Item number: 261704761975
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261704761975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

elainetang said:


> Hey, pls help authenticate this trapeze
> 
> Sellers name : barbiegirljh86
> Description : Authentic Celine Trapeze Handbag In Flamingo
> eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/281525779886?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Hi unoma, I'm here again. Thank you so much for helping!
> Item:Celine Small Trapeze Black
> Listing Number:171596860097
> Seller:y_dg76
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171596860097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:it looks auth, but not sure.



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please take a look at this phantom for me? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Curry Phantom
> Item Number: 221634748549
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...t-/221634748549?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comment: Do you know what kind of leather this bag is in? Is it Smooth, Drummed or Pebbled?






unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth



Hi Unoma, I saw another phantom also in curry today from YoogisCloset with the exact same date code/serial number as the one I am interested in from authenticlovers.  Is that normal for two bags to have the exact same date code/serial number?  The serial number is S-CU-1111
Thank you!


----------



## dovechovolate

Hi Unoma! 
Can you help me authenticate this Celine too? I really like the croc embossed Celine phantom. This is my last try =/ They are so hard to find now!

Item: AUTH CELINE LARGE PHANTOM CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER TOTE
Item Number: 171586789866
Seller: leoraf4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f35ea1ea


----------



## monovv

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Hi, the seller just added the zipper picture. Please check it. Thank you


----------



## monovv

Hi unoma, here is another bag. Thank you!
Item:Celine Tricolored Trapeze Handbag 169543 QTF 08GL color
Listing Number:321620934643
Seller:cazzieg
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321620934643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: thank you again!


----------



## Radiantauburn

unoma said:


> Need to see clear zipper marking and serial number.
> But NO red Flag


Here are clear photos of the two things you requested. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## anichka_1

Could you please authenticate this Celine tie knot. Thank you very much! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171591960448


----------



## EVENGLINGNUAN

Hi, reposting my request so everything gets compiled! Thanks so much for your help 

Item: Celine Micro Calf Leather
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Princess_Emi
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/205537-...t-receipt.html
Comments: Sorry, i know this is not an eBay listing, but i would appreciate if i could get some help authenticating it!


----------



## Lana_K

unoma said:


> It a fake



Sad( Thank you!


----------



## ngocphan91

Hi Unoma! I recently found this bag and it looks like a great deal if it's authentic. Please help me authenticate the bag. Thank you 

Item: Celine Luggage
Seller: brandearauction
Item Number: 221638925952


Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339ab59e80

Thank you so much and have a great weekend.


----------



## Aini83

Hi. I just want to ask 1 question. 

Is there any celine nano without serial number at all? It has been claimed by seller that 1st edition of nano didn't have any serial number. The new edition is added with serial number due to increasing immition. 

Hope u can help. Tq


----------



## unoma

dovechovolate said:


> Hi Unoma!
> Can you help me authenticate this Celine too? I really like the croc embossed Celine phantom. This is my last try =/ They are so hard to find now!
> 
> Item: AUTH CELINE LARGE PHANTOM CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER TOTE
> Item Number: 171586789866
> Seller: leoraf4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f35ea1ea



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Hi, the seller just added the zipper picture. Please check it. Thank you



Include auction link


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Hi unoma, here is another bag. Thank you!
> Item:Celine Tricolored Trapeze Handbag 169543 QTF 08GL color
> Listing Number:321620934643
> Seller:cazzieg
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321620934643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: thank you again!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Radiantauburn said:


> Here are clear photos of the two things you requested. Thank you again for your time.


Include auction link


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Celine tie knot. Thank you very much!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171591960448



Please use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

EVENGLINGNUAN said:


> Hi, reposting my request so everything gets compiled! Thanks so much for your help
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Calf Leather
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Princess_Emi
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/205537-...t-receipt.html
> Comments: Sorry, i know this is not an eBay listing, but i would appreciate if i could get some help authenticating it!



No red flag but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Lana_K said:


> Sad( Thank you!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Hi Unoma! I recently found this bag and it looks like a great deal if it's authentic. Please help me authenticate the bag. Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage
> Seller: brandearauction
> Item Number: 221638925952
> 
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339ab59e80
> 
> Thank you so much and have a great weekend.



Mini is Auth


----------



## dovechovolate

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth



damn i missed the listing=/ its sold now. anw thanks though unoma 
i appreciate your help~


----------



## Houseofphylis

Hello! Thank you for taking time out to help! Your knowledge is appreciated! I just purchased this on Tradesy. I took a shot and am hoping it is going to pay off! You might have to scroll down to see the item since it says sold. Thank you! Happy holidays!

Item - Celine Mini Luggage
Seller - Juan Q on Tradesy
Item # - 1567343

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-caramelpink-1567343/#


----------



## anichka_1

Could you please authenticate this tie knot? 

Item: Celine medium tie knot 
Listing Number: 171591960448
Seller: gam246288
Link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171591960448


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Could you please authenticate this tie knot?
> 
> Item: Celine medium tie knot
> Listing Number: 171591960448
> Seller: gam246288
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171591960448



Tie is Auth


----------



## unoma

Houseofphylis said:


> Hello! Thank you for taking time out to help! Your knowledge is appreciated! I just purchased this on Tradesy. I took a shot and am hoping it is going to pay off! You might have to scroll down to see the item since it says sold. Thank you! Happy holidays!
> 
> Item - Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller - Juan Q on Tradesy
> Item # - 1567343
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-caramelpink-1567343/#



I am not a member so can't view the photos


----------



## unoma

dovechovolate said:


> damn i missed the listing=/ its sold now. anw thanks though unoma
> i appreciate your help~



Better luck next time


----------



## Houseofphylis

unoma said:


> I am not a member so can't view the photos




Thank you! Can I upload pictures later when I receive the bag?


----------



## monovv

unoma said:


> Include auction link


Hi, here is the link. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171596860097?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Savtse27

Hi Unoma! I've purchased this Celine Phantom.  Please authenticate this Celine Phantom for me. 

Item Name: Celine Phantom 
Item Number: 131383154673
Seller: steven-japan2525
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Excell...6-/131383154673?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
Comment: Does this bag  look like the small phantom to you?  I need to make sure not to get anything bigger than a small because I am very petite. Do you know what is the exact name of the color of this bag? The seller just says it is navy blue with orange details. Thank you


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics!  Thank you so much! This is the best Christmas ever!! (:


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please authenticate. Thank you

Name : Celine Paris Tote
Seller: Stylishyou
Item # : 331419553692

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## laksalala

Happy Holidays everyone!  Please help me look at this?  Thank you!

Item:  celine classic box
Item number:  221639875852
Seller:  lawomanglam
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-AUTH...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339ac41d0c


----------



## Radiantauburn

unoma said:


> Include auction link


Here is the auction link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281527559666?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CinthiaZ

Real??

Name:   genuine leather bag made in Italy mod celine color

Seller :  oggettisticadarredo 

Item # :  181601806232

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/genuine-lea...&pid=100009&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=4&measp=Color&


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Real??
> 
> Name:   genuine leather bag made in Italy mod celine color
> 
> Seller :  oggettisticadarredo
> 
> Item # :  181601806232
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/genuine-lea...&pid=100009&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=4&measp=Color&


Nevermind, after reading the description he uses disclaimer that bag is not made by Celine. Misleading title.


----------



## aldal

Hi!
Item: CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Indigo Blue Black Tan Smooth Calf Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 391006481114
Seller: vintage_lab 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b09cd6ada#viTabs_0

thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Hi, here is the link. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171596860097?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is a zipper marking. It isnt added on her auction.
I would need to see it.


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma! I've purchased this Celine Phantom.  Please authenticate this Celine Phantom for me.
> 
> Item Name: Celine Phantom
> Item Number: 131383154673
> Seller: steven-japan2525
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Excell...6-/131383154673?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> Comment: Does this bag  look like the small phantom to you?  I need to make sure not to get anything bigger than a small because I am very petite. Do you know what is the exact name of the color of this bag? The seller just says it is navy blue with orange details. Thank you



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

CinthiaZ said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you
> 
> Name : Celine Paris Tote
> Seller: Stylishyou
> Item # : 331419553692
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Photos arent enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

laksalala said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  Please help me look at this?  Thank you!
> 
> Item:  celine classic box
> Item number:  221639875852
> Seller:  lawomanglam
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-AUTH...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339ac41d0c



All imprints and serial number


----------



## unoma

Radiantauburn said:


> Hello, Can someone please authenticate this Celine mini luggage for me? Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Mini
> Listing Number: 281527559666
> Seller: sapi3512
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...6gruFPuzH8o3Eo1846wM8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: here are a few additional photos the seller sent me:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850075189/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15848688138/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16036121045/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/16015809615/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapi3512/15850363077/in/photostream/





Radiantauburn said:


> Here are clear photos of the two things you requested. Thank you again for your time.




Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

CinthiaZ said:


> Real??
> 
> Name:   genuine leather bag made in Italy mod celine color
> 
> Seller :  oggettisticadarredo
> 
> Item # :  181601806232
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/genuine-lea...&pid=100009&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=4&measp=Color&



You already know answer to that question.


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi!
> Item: CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Indigo Blue Black Tan Smooth Calf Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 391006481114
> Seller: vintage_lab
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b09cd6ada#viTabs_0
> 
> thanks and happy holidays!



Mini is Auth


----------



## CinthiaZ

unoma said:


> Photos arent enough to authenticate


Thank you. Seller thinks it might be fake. I noticed you like to see that zipper dtamp and asked her for it. She said it didn't have one.  Thanks anyway and Merry Christmas!


----------



## veveveron

Appreciate you can help to authenticate this celine bag for me:

Item: Celine Micro luggage in camel (smooth leather)
Listing Number: 
Seller: private seller from carousell

All the photos, including the front, back, zipper, celine paris stamp, made in italy imprint & serial number are attached in the photos below.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Circuszabbar

Hi!! ) Do you could authenticate this Céline Mini Luggage in drummed leather, please?? Thank you very much!
View attachment 2837967
View attachment 2837970
View attachment 2837971
View attachment 2837973
View attachment 2837974
View attachment 2837975
View attachment 2837976
View attachment 2837980
View attachment 2837982
View attachment 2837986
View attachment 2837989
View attachment 2837990
View attachment 2837991


----------



## Circuszabbar

Hi!! Do you could please authenticate this Céline Mini Luggage?? Thank you very much! )
View attachment 2837993




View attachment 2837994



View attachment 2837995



View attachment 2837996



View attachment 2837997



View attachment 2837998



View attachment 2837999



View attachment 2838000



View attachment 2838001



View attachment 2838003




View attachment 2838005





	

		
			
		

		
	
[/IMG]
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 2838006


----------



## Circuszabbar

Sorry... I've serious problems with photos!! Could you please authenticate this Céline?? Thank you very much!!


----------



## Circuszabbar

... More photos Céline. Could you authenticate please?? Thank you very much!


----------



## monovv

Happy holiday unoma. 

Item:CÉLINE Trapeze Handbag Dune Taupe Beige Tan Color
Listing Number:261706706217
Seller:hyperguts
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261706706217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:looks good but have no more idea.


----------



## Circuszabbar

Hi Unoma,
The bag is mine. It's a gift. 
I don't have links or item number...
It looks good, but I'm not sure.
Thank you very much!


----------



## unoma

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you. Seller thinks it might be fake. I noticed you like to see that zipper dtamp and asked her for it. She said it didn't have one.  Thanks anyway and Merry Christmas!



Better luck next time and merry xmas week


----------



## unoma

veveveron said:


> Appreciate you can help to authenticate this celine bag for me:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro luggage in camel (smooth leather)
> Listing Number:
> Seller: private seller from carousell
> 
> All the photos, including the front, back, zipper, celine paris stamp, made in italy imprint & serial number are attached in the photos below.
> 
> Thanks for the help


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

veveveron said:


> Appreciate you can help to authenticate this celine bag for me:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro luggage in camel (smooth leather)
> Listing Number:
> Seller: private seller from carousell
> 
> All the photos, including the front, back, zipper, celine paris stamp, made in italy imprint & serial number are attached in the photos below.
> 
> Thanks for the help





Circuszabbar said:


> Hi!! ) Do you could authenticate this Céline Mini Luggage in drummed leather, please?? Thank you very much!
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837991





Circuszabbar said:


> Hi!! Do you could please authenticate this Céline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838006





Circuszabbar said:


> Sorry... I've serious problems with photos!! Could you please authenticate this Céline?? Thank you very much!!





Circuszabbar said:


> ... More photos Céline. Could you authenticate


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

Circuszabbar said:


> Hi Unoma,
> The bag is mine. It's a gift.
> I don't have links or item number...
> It looks good, but I'm not sure.
> Thank you very much!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Happy holiday unoma.
> 
> Item:CÉLINE Trapeze Handbag Dune Taupe Beige Tan Color
> Listing Number:261706706217
> Seller:hyperguts
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261706706217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:looks good but have no more idea.



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## monovv

unoma said:


> This is a zipper marking. It isnt added on her auction.
> I would need to see it.




Here is the picture. Hope it works.

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Small...0097&clkid=2799105135344971893&_qi=RTM1963929


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Here is the picture. Hope it works.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Small...0097&clkid=2799105135344971893&_qi=RTM1963929



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## Yu1102

Hello there,

May I ask if you can help me to authentic this Celine Nano? I am new in purseblog, please let me know if you need more information. Thank you so so so much

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271714203215?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## unoma

Yu1102 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> May I ask if you can help me to authentic this Celine Nano? I am new in purseblog, please let me know if you need more information. Thank you so so so much
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271714203215?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Welcome, please use the correct format and repost your request.
Thank you


----------



## HJPurse

Hi, i would need your help to authenticate this nano. Thanks.

Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Almond Calf Leather Nano Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321621197550
Comment: i also got this picture from the seller showing the serial numer.


----------



## Mousey231

Good morning!  I was hoping for some input on these sunglasses (which I have been wanting for what seems like an eternity!)

Item:CELINE SUNGLASS CL 41026/S SHADOW IN BLKTORTOISEHAVANA (FU5) /MADE IN ITALY
Listing Number: 361160460286
Seller: itemsandstuff
Link: http://tinyurl.com/kuaxep3 
Comments:  Thank you kindly for your time


----------



## Bbch1c

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Black Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 281533243765
Seller: starryeyes93
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cb06175


Hello,

Would someone kindly authenticate this? Thank you


----------



## Elenahad

Item: Sac Céline Luggage Phantom cuir noir facon croco - parfait état
Item number: 221639119129
Seller: fleur_rose_2008
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221639119129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could you kindly authenticate this for me? 
The seller also send me two pics as requested.


----------



## Elenahad

And the other one


----------



## unoma

Elenahad said:


> Item: Sac Céline Luggage Phantom cuir noir facon croco - parfait état
> Item number: 221639119129
> Seller: fleur_rose_2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221639119129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this for me?
> The seller also send me two pics as requested.





Elenahad said:


> And the other one



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Bbch1c said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Black Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 281533243765
> Seller: starryeyes93
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cb06175
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Would someone kindly authenticate this? Thank you



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Mousey231 said:


> Good morning!  I was hoping for some input on these sunglasses (which I have been wanting for what seems like an eternity!)
> 
> Item:CELINE SUNGLASS CL 41026/S SHADOW IN BLKTORTOISEHAVANA (FU5) /MADE IN ITALY
> Listing Number: 361160460286
> Seller: itemsandstuff
> Link: http://tinyurl.com/kuaxep3
> Comments:  Thank you kindly for your time


We dont authenticate sunglasses.


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> Hi, i would need your help to authenticate this nano. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Almond Calf Leather Nano Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321621197550
> Comment: i also got this picture from the seller showing the serial numer.



Nano is Auth


----------



## Mousey231

unoma said:


> We dont authenticate sunglasses.




Oh, apologies! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Drrbw

I just purchased this Celine Nano, for my daughter on eBay.  The hyperlink below will bring you to the listing, by hitting original listing you can see a number of photos.  Can you authenticate this for me?  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121520137129?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bbch1c

Hi,

I apologize that this is not in the correct format, but can someone assist with authenticating this Celine Mini? Please let me know if you need any additional pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Again! Please kindly help authenticate this  Celine Mini Luggage in Black Smooth Leather.  I've requested the seller  for more pics but have yet to receive them.  Do you see any red flags?  Is it okay for me tell the seller to just send the bag to me and I will  take my own pictures after I receive the bag? I don't want to do that if  it is an obvious fake though.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
> Item Number: 331416147407
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331416147407?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: I've bought alot of bags from the ebay seller brandoff from  Japan before but this is my first purchase with brandoff_hk.  I did  confirm with brandoff from Japan that they are indeed the same company  but in a different location.






unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Hi Unoma, I've received the Celine Mini in Black today and took my own pictures.  I wanted to post the pictures of the actual bag that I received to confirm it's the same bag that I've purchased that has been deemed authentic. Thank you (:


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:






















Thank you so much!


----------



## Miva

hello Ladies 

Im in the state of panic :cry:

recently,after checking with you girls and getting thumbs up on it,  I purchased this bag from reputable seller on the eBay: authenticlovers 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

today on e-bay, I found very similar bag to my one offered BY THE SAME SELLER
Bag, currently offered for sell is have few differences:
serial number is different,
the snap closer is going all the way through lining and there is some visible stitching on the inside, could some one authenticate this listing 
Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Souris Leather
Item Number: 251764250067
Seller: authenticlovers 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251764250067?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment:
I'm so sorry but could some one please let me know how if its possible for the same style of bag to have different details. I thought the luggage Souris was only made for Autumn 2012? Please Help I'm so worried!!!!

thank you


----------



## HJPurse

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



Hi unoma, thx for your help. The seller sent me the zipper marking picture late. I will attach it here anyways for you to take a look just in case. Thanks.


----------



## ab1980

Hello there would someone be able to help me authenticate these shoes? Thank you in advance!!!


Seller: googoodolls2004 
Item name: celine black leather loafers phoebe philo - women's size 5/6 eu 38. 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321621349684 
Item number: 321621349684









Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Bibi1

Hello Ladies,

I'd be grateful if somebody could please authenticate below for me.

Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE - RED! HARD LEATHER and MINT CONDITION! 100% Authentic !
Listing Number:  261708722896
Seller:  noodlepie8
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261708722...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_101wt_1399

Let me know if you need more pics and I'll try and get seller to provide.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jcmb13

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 281530319968
Seller: pars4971_hhpfnri 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281530319968?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please advise if it's authentic.  Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Doradoradora

Hi
Can someone kindly authenticate?
Item name : celine triptyque embossed crocodile vertical bag
Item no : 499/03
Seller : portero
Link : http://www.portero.com/celine-triptyque-embossed-crocodile-vertical

Thanks!!


----------



## mca41

*Quote *Current Bidding Price $1125 USD. 
*Item:* Celine Nano Luggage 
*Listing Number*: 151517708823
*Seller:* miyazran-5760
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Celine-Nano-Luggage-DUNE-Drummed-Calf-Skin-/151517708823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234728c217
Comments: Please Authenticate !! Auction ends in 2 hours!


----------



## mrcrittenden

Item: Authentic Céline Trapeze Luggage Dune Beige Cream Calfskin Suede Never Been Used 
 Listing Number: 331404106202
 Seller: lovely.i.for.all
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331404106202
 Comments: Please authenticate, thank you! Let me know if you need additional photos. There is no number imprinted on the top zipper. Also, a few pictures appear discolored, but I have received the bag and there is no discoloration.


----------



## Elenahad

hey there the seller just send me the pics.


----------



## Elenahad

unoma said:


> Please ask for serial number and zipper marking of the bag


Hey there the seller send me these pics.


----------



## Elenahad

unoma said:


> Please ask for serial number and zipper marking of the bag


and another one




Btw thank u Sooooooo much for doing this. You are awesome.
You cant imagine how we all appreciate your help.


----------



## Nanachka

Hi there, 
This is my very first post here. I just won the auction on eBay.
Can someone please kindly authenticate this item for me or tell me what do you think if it's authentic or counterfeit ?
I already asked the seller for more photos though. 

Thank you so much 

Item : Brand New CELINETRAPEZE/SAND/2Way Multi Color
Seller:  miyazran-5760
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151517816921


----------



## Nanachka

mca41 said:


> *Quote *Current Bidding Price $1125 USD.
> *Item:* Celine Nano Luggage
> *Listing Number*: 151517708823
> *Seller:* miyazran-5760
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Celine-Nano-Luggage-DUNE-Drummed-Calf-Skin-/151517708823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234728c217
> Comments: Please Authenticate !! Auction ends in 2 hours!


Hi MCA41,
I just saw that you were asking about the bag from the seller that I just won an auction from. But different bag though. I hope this seller sell the auth bag. And did you win?


----------



## amjac2wm

Item: Authentic Celine large black trio handbag
Listing Number: 131384320573
Seller: laurenpowkitty
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131384320573?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi Unoma, can you authenticate please? Thank you!!


----------



## Smoothop

Nanachka said:


> Hi MCA41,
> I just saw that you were asking about the bag from the seller that I just won an auction from. But different bag though. I hope this seller sell the auth bag. And did you win?


Several things worrying about this:
Shows a tag string on handle but no actual tag is seen.
Photos of 2 of the same colour bags together...
Strange bump in the lining on the 3rd photo. Could it be a stud ...which shouldn't be there.
No photo of serial number.
No photo of pocket zip head.
Ask for more detailed photos of zipper heads, serial tab etc.


----------



## Smoothop

Nanachka said:


> Hi MCA41,
> I just saw that you were asking about the bag from the seller that I just won an auction from. But different bag though. I hope this seller sell the auth bag. And did you win?


Also top zipper head is not right for Nano Luggage.


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, Please help me authenticate this  Celine Micro Luggage in Blue.   The title says Mini but I think it is a  Micro. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Celine 'Mini' Luggage in Blue
> Item Number: 251707149954
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251707149954?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Is the color of this bag  an Indigo Blue, Electric Blue or Colbalt Blue? Also, do you know the  year of this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!





unoma said:


> Bag is Auth. It looks like a Micro to me but ask for measurements. It is Colbalt Blue




Hi Unoma, I've received the Celine Micro in Colbalt Blue and took my own  pictures.  I wanted to post the pictures of the actual bag that I  received to confirm the authenticity. Thanks and Merry Christmas!!! (:


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:


----------



## Savtse27

Last Set of Pics:



























Thank you very much!!  Merry Christmas to you and your family!!


----------



## poughkeepsie

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage In Black Calf Leather Skin
Listing Number: 151522020951
Seller: lol2carol
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...51?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item23476a8e57
Comments: Seems authentic to me but I'm no way a Celine expert. What do You lovely ladies think? Like just about rest of the world, I'm drooling after the Luggage Mini... 

Thanks already in advance!


----------



## Elenahad

Happy holidays everyone. 
I wish yiu all the best for you and your families,


----------



## unoma

Mousey231 said:


> Oh, apologies! Thanks for letting me know



Merry Xmas


----------



## unoma

Drrbw said:


> I just purchased this Celine Nano, for my daughter on eBay.  The hyperlink below will bring you to the listing, by hitting original listing you can see a number of photos.  Can you authenticate this for me?  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121520137129?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pls use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

Bbch1c said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologize that this is not in the correct format, but can someone assist with authenticating this Celine Mini? Please let me know if you need any additional pictures. Thanks!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## LX1208

Dear authenticators!

Hope the pictures are good enough to authenticate.


----------



## LX1208

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=106547663


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, I've received the Celine Mini in Black today and took my own pictures.  I wanted to post the pictures of the actual bag that I received to confirm it's the same bag that I've purchased that has been deemed authentic. Thank you (:





Savtse27 said:


> More Pics:





Savtse27 said:


> More Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Mini is Auth


----------



## LX1208

Sorry, again:

Dear authenticators,

Hope you can help me with the following bag. 

Item: Celine Trapeze

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=106547663

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hello there would someone be able to help me authenticate these shoes? Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> 
> Seller: googoodolls2004
> Item name: celine black leather loafers phoebe philo - women's size 5/6 eu 38.
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321621349684
> Item number: 321621349684
> 
> View attachment 2840464
> View attachment 2840465
> View attachment 2840466
> View attachment 2840467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



We dont authenticate shoes


----------



## unoma

Bibi1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'd be grateful if somebody could please authenticate below for me.
> 
> Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE - RED! HARD LEATHER and MINT CONDITION! 100% Authentic !
> Listing Number:  261708722896
> Seller:  noodlepie8
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261708722...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_101wt_1399
> 
> Let me know if you need more pics and I'll try and get seller to provide.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jcmb13 said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 281530319968
> Seller: pars4971_hhpfnri
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281530319968?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please advise if it's authentic.  Thank you so much in advance!!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Doradoradora said:


> Hi
> Can someone kindly authenticate?
> Item name : celine triptyque embossed crocodile vertical bag
> Item no : 499/03
> Seller : portero
> Link : http://www.portero.com/celine-triptyque-embossed-crocodile-vertical
> 
> Thanks!!



Looks good but need to see zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

mca41 said:


> *Quote *Current Bidding Price $1125 USD.
> *Item:* Celine Nano Luggage
> *Listing Number*: 151517708823
> *Seller:* miyazran-5760
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Celine-Nano-Luggage-DUNE-Drummed-Calf-Skin-/151517708823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234728c217
> Comments: Please Authenticate !! Auction ends in 2 hours!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

mrcrittenden said:


> Item: Authentic Céline Trapeze Luggage Dune Beige Cream Calfskin Suede Never Been Used
> Listing Number: 331404106202
> Seller: lovely.i.for.all
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331404106202
> Comments: Please authenticate, thank you! Let me know if you need additional photos. There is no number imprinted on the top zipper. Also, a few pictures appear discolored, but I have received the bag and there is no discoloration.



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Elenahad said:


> hey there the seller just send me the pics.



Incl auction link and use correct format


----------



## unoma

Nanachka said:


> Hi there,
> This is my very first post here. I just won the auction on eBay.
> Can someone please kindly authenticate this item for me or tell me what do you think if it's authentic or counterfeit ?
> I already asked the seller for more photos though.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Item : Brand New CELINETRAPEZE/SAND/2Way Multi Color
> Seller:  miyazran-5760
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151517816921



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

amjac2wm said:


> Item: Authentic Celine large black trio handbag
> Listing Number: 131384320573
> Seller: laurenpowkitty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131384320573?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi Unoma, can you authenticate please? Thank you!!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## ou_su2

Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 201245964325
Seller:msmendes09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201245964325
Comments: Please help me authenticate this. The seller that she bought it from Poland in 2012. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, I've received the Celine Micro in Colbalt Blue and took my own  pictures.  I wanted to post the pictures of the actual bag that I  received to confirm the authenticity. Thanks and Merry Christmas!!! (:





Savtse27 said:


> More Pics:



Mini is Auth
Congrats


----------



## unoma

poughkeepsie said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage In Black Calf Leather Skin
> Listing Number: 151522020951
> Seller: lol2carol
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...51?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item23476a8e57
> Comments: Seems authentic to me but I'm no way a Celine expert. What do You lovely ladies think? Like just about rest of the world, I'm drooling after the Luggage Mini...
> 
> Thanks already in advance!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Elenahad said:


> Happy holidays everyone.
> I wish yiu all the best for you and your families,



Merry xmas to you too


----------



## Nanachka

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake




Thank you so much.


----------



## mca41

Nanachka said:


> Hi MCA41,
> I just saw that you were asking about the bag from the seller that I just won an auction from. But different bag though. I hope this seller sell the auth bag. And did you win?




Thank goodness I did not win (lost by $25) as I've gotten quite a few response about the bag not being authentic.  

Which bag did you buy?


----------



## mca41

amjac2wm said:


> Item: Authentic Celine large black trio handbag
> Listing Number: 131384320573
> Seller: laurenpowkitty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131384320573?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi Unoma, can you authenticate please? Thank you!!


Thank you for responding!


----------



## Caitlindsay

I just got an awesome promotion at work & I have a lovely tradition in my household that I'd like to continue - a beautiful handbag. 

I have my heart set on a Celine cobalt blue luggage tote, which is of course only available preowned at this point! I found one on eBay that I'm hoping you can help me out with. Happy to request anything additional from the seller in terms of info or pictures as well. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Cobalt Blue
Listing #: 251766442121
Seller: ambeadil
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9e730889#shpCntId 
Comments: New seller with very very very short history but accepts PayPal at least.

Thank you in advance for your help! Would love any thoughts you have.


----------



## HJPurse

Dear all, merry christmas! 
I would need your help to authenticate this nano. Thanks. 

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Smooth Leather Nano Luggage Tote Handbag Beige 439-3
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361161077845


----------



## ou_su2

Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 201245964325
Seller:msmendes09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201245964325
Comments: Please help me authenticate this. The seller said that she bought it from Poland in 2012. I've never owned a Celine before so I don't really know how to tell. Thank you so much.


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> I just got an awesome promotion at work & I have a lovely tradition in my household that I'd like to continue - a beautiful handbag.
> 
> I have my heart set on a Celine cobalt blue luggage tote, which is of course only available preowned at this point! I found one on eBay that I'm hoping you can help me out with. Happy to request anything additional from the seller in terms of info or pictures as well.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Cobalt Blue
> Listing #: 251766442121
> Seller: ambeadil
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9e730889#shpCntId
> Comments: New seller with very very very short history but accepts PayPal at least.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help! Would love any thoughts you have.



Mini is a fake


----------



## unoma

ou_su2 said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 201245964325
> Seller:msmendes09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201245964325
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this. The seller said that she bought it from Poland in 2012. I've never owned a Celine before so I don't really know how to tell. Thank you so much.



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> Dear all, merry christmas!
> I would need your help to authenticate this nano. Thanks.
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Smooth Leather Nano Luggage Tote Handbag Beige 439-3
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361161077845



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Nanachka said:


> Thank you so much.



You are welcome


----------



## LX1208

LX1208 said:


> Sorry, again:
> 
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Hope you can help me with the following bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> 
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=106547663
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!




Is my post not correct? Can you please help me with this bag?

Thanks a lot :-*


----------



## Lauhar

Hi!

Can you guys tell if this Céline croc embossed Phantom is authentic?


http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhe.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhE.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhL.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhr.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhZ.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhF.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRIa.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhN.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhK.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhR.jpg


----------



## Caitlindsay

unoma said:


> Mini is a fake



Thank you Unoma! I had a hunch but just love that colour - I knew it was too good to be true. Thanks for saving me


----------



## Caitlindsay

Hi again Unoma  - one more ebay bag to try! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
listing #: 321621582124
Seller: scar_almo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321621582124?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: will report if this fake of course!

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## aldal

Any help is appreciated!
CELINE Micro Luggage Ink Blue Palmelato Smooth Calf Leather Tote Bag
141518311104
sonnshyne  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f3260ec0


----------



## dalesbagsearch

Hi Unoma! 
Could you please take a look at the celine I posted and give me your thoughts in regards to authenticity. Thank you as always, happy holidays  - Dale


Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Large Bicolor Tie Knot Tote Black Navy
Listing Number: 71973
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Calfskin-Large-Bicolor-Tie-Knot-Tote-Black-Navy-71973


----------



## unoma

LX1208 said:


> Is my post not correct? Can you please help me with this bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot :-*



Need to see clear zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

Lauhar said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you guys tell if this Céline croc embossed Phantom is authentic?
> 
> 
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhe.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhE.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhL.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhr.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhZ.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhF.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRIa.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhN.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhK.jpg
> http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/GRhR.jpg


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Thank you Unoma! I had a hunch but just love that colour - I knew it was too good to be true. Thanks for saving me



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Hi again Unoma  - one more ebay bag to try!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> listing #: 321621582124
> Seller: scar_almo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321621582124?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: will report if this fake of course!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Auction ended


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Any help is appreciated!
> CELINE Micro Luggage Ink Blue Palmelato Smooth Calf Leather Tote Bag
> 141518311104
> sonnshyne
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f3260ec0



Photos looks like stock photos


----------



## unoma

dalesbagsearch said:


> Hi Unoma!
> Could you please take a look at the celine I posted and give me your thoughts in regards to authenticity. Thank you as always, happy holidays  - Dale
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Large Bicolor Tie Knot Tote Black Navy
> Listing Number: 71973
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Calfskin-Large-Bicolor-Tie-Knot-Tote-Black-Navy-71973



Tie is Auth


----------



## Doradoradora

unoma said:


> Looks good but need to see zipper marking and all imprints


Thanks unoma!  Will request more pics


----------



## Caitlindsay

unoma said:


> Auction ended



Oh goodness, no luck for me yet :'(.

Fingers crossed on this one! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Cobalt blue with black piping 
Item #: 261710971102
Seller: onous92
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/onous92?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Thanks Unoma! You are an absolute life saver!!


----------



## monovv

Item:Sold Out!! 100% Authentic Celine Trapeze MultiColor
Listing Number:111559302143
Seller:livingluxury
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111559302143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Merry X'mas unoma


----------



## monovv

It's me again.

Item:New AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE All Black Calf Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number:321626148772
Seller:clarrous
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321626148772...02143&clkid=2928363210995625429&_qi=RTM759775
Comments: looks not good. But not sure. Thanks


----------



## Lauhar

Let's try again

Item: Céline croc embossed Phantom
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/celine-phantom-croc-embossed----laukku/343736724
Comments: I think this is too good to be true but still wanted to ask your opinion unoma


----------



## jillfletcher

Hi there! I'm an avid luxury bag collector, but never really got into Celine. Therefore, I have NO idea how to authenticate them.
I"m really interested in this Celine trio in black. Please let me know if you think there are any problems.. Any help is greatly appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## unoma

Doradoradora said:


> Thanks unoma!  Will request more pics



Ok dear


----------



## unoma

S4ni said:


> For sale prelove celine large trapeze bought at takashimaya still hv a original receipt+dust bag+celine paperbag
> Contact me for detail: 97129781 thank you


for request without valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with small fee you might want to consider paying third party authenticator( http //www authenticate4u com) or any other services


----------



## unoma

jillfletcher said:


> Hi there! I'm an avid luxury bag collector, but never really got into Celine. Therefore, I have NO idea how to authenticate them.
> I"m really interested in this Celine trio in black. Please let me know if you think there are any problems.. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> Thanks


for request without valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with small fee you might want to consider paying third party authenticator( http //www authenticate4u com) or any other services


----------



## unoma

Lauhar said:


> Let's try again
> 
> Item: Céline croc embossed Phantom
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/celine-phantom-croc-embossed----laukku/343736724
> Comments: I think this is too good to be true but still wanted to ask your opinion unoma



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> It's me again.
> 
> Item:New AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE All Black Calf Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number:321626148772
> Seller:clarrous
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321626148772...02143&clkid=2928363210995625429&_qi=RTM759775
> Comments: looks not good. But not sure. Thanks



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Item:Sold Out!! 100% Authentic Celine Trapeze MultiColor
> Listing Number:111559302143
> Seller:livingluxury
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111559302143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Merry X'mas unoma



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Oh goodness, no luck for me yet :'(.
> 
> Fingers crossed on this one!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Cobalt blue with black piping
> Item #: 261710971102
> Seller: onous92
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/onous92?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Thanks Unoma! You are an absolute life saver!!



Stolen photos
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261710971...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261710971102&_rdc=1


----------



## Caitlindsay

unoma said:


> Stolen photos
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261710971...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261710971102&_rdc=1



Thanks Unoma!!! The search continues!!


----------



## monovv

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake


Thanks unoma! You really help me a lot!


----------



## monovv

I found this one, and I asked for more pictures. The seller did not reply me yet. I don't knot if the receipt means anything. Hope the seller update the pictures.

Item:Celine Bag Trapeze

Listing Number:321626557979
Seller: piscopom
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321626557979?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
Comments:thanks again!


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Thanks Unoma!!! The search continues!!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Thanks unoma! You really help me a lot!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> I found this one, and I asked for more pictures. The seller did not reply me yet. I don't knot if the receipt means anything. Hope the seller update the pictures.
> 
> Item:Celine Bag Trapeze
> 
> Listing Number:321626557979
> Seller: piscopom
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321626557979?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> Comments:thanks again!



Not enough photos and receipt means nothing.


----------



## tiffanytle

Hello,

I just purchased this Celine mini luggage tote, and I was to see if it is a fake or not. If it is, I will be sending it back to the seller when I have received the item!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
Listing Number: 321626148772
Seller: Clarrous
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-CE...iL0N5bMx10jZ7PE%2BoJk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: They claim it is authentic and an unwanted christmas gift. So far it looks real, but I will probably know better when I receive the item!


----------



## unoma

tiffanytle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased this Celine mini luggage tote, and I was to see if it is a fake or not. If it is, I will be sending it back to the seller when I have received the item!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
> Listing Number: 321626148772
> Seller: Clarrous
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-CE...iL0N5bMx10jZ7PE%2BoJk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: They claim it is authentic and an unwanted christmas gift. So far it looks real, but I will probably know better when I receive the item!



It is a FAKE


----------



## tiffanytle

unoma said:


> It is a FAKE


Thank you! What clues told you it was a fake?


----------



## tiffanytle

Hello,

I just purchased this Celine mini luggage tote, and I was to see if it is a fake or not. If it is, I will be sending it back to the seller when I have received the item!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
Listing Number: 321626148772
Seller: Clarrous
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-CEL...vip=true&rt=nc
Comments: They claim it is authentic and an unwanted christmas gift. So far it looks real, but I will probably know better when I receive the item!


Hello, How do you know this is a fake? I want to know so I don't make the same mistake twice!


----------



## unoma

tiffanytle said:


> Thank you! What clues told you it was a fake?





tiffanytle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased this Celine mini luggage tote, and I was to see if it is a fake or not. If it is, I will be sending it back to the seller when I have received the item!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black
> Listing Number: 321626148772
> Seller: Clarrous
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-CEL...vip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: They claim it is authentic and an unwanted christmas gift. So far it looks real, but I will probably know better when I receive the item!
> 
> 
> Hello, How do you know this is a fake? I want to know so I don't make the same mistake twice!



Mini is a very bad FAKE and i can not disclose the reasons why. If you aren't satisfied with my answer, it is best you seek a third party authenticator.
Good luck
http://www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## tiffanytle

Hello,

I'm interested in this Celine Nano! Please tell me if it's real or fake 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 
Seller: Tessilya
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/celine-nano-luggage-in-brandnew-condition/199067485
Comments: I have never bought from Bonanza so I want to see if this is authentic!


----------



## unoma

tiffanytle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in this Celine Nano! Please tell me if it's real or fake
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Tessilya
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/celine-nano-luggage-in-brandnew-condition/199067485
> Comments: I have never bought from Bonanza so I want to see if this is authentic!



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## monovv

unoma said:


> Mini is a very bad FAKE and i can not disclose the reasons why. If you aren't satisfied with my answer, it is best you seek a third party authenticator.
> Good luck
> http://www.authenticate4u.com


That is the one I asked. The seller just cancelled the list with nobody bid on it. I should notice that the seller is so new and without any feedback. Thanks again unoma.


----------



## poughkeepsie

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



Thanks, I requested more photos and here they are  The serial number is S-GA-0114, said the seller.

















When I asked for the receipt, the seller promised to offer the bank transaction of the payment. I don't know if this means anything, just though to mention.

Thanks a lot, again! 



poughkeepsie said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage In Black Calf Leather Skin
> Listing Number: 151522020951
> Seller: lol2carol
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...51?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item23476a8e57
> Comments: Seems authentic to me but I'm no way a Celine expert. What do  You lovely ladies think? Like just about rest of the world, I'm drooling  after the Luggage Mini...
> 
> Thanks already in advance!


----------



## unoma

poughkeepsie said:


> Thanks, I requested more photos and here they are  The serial number is S-GA-0114, said the seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked for the receipt, the seller promised to offer the bank transaction of the payment. I don't know if this means anything, just though to mention.
> 
> Thanks a lot, again!


Mini is a Fake


----------



## Marissabeth

Item: Celine Luggage in Black and White

Listing Number: 221643844507

Seller: galex234

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221643844507?nav=SEARCH

Comments: I'm looking to authenticate this bag off of eBay if you could help that would be wonderful thank you!


----------



## unoma

Marissabeth said:


> Item: Celine Luggage in Black and White
> 
> Listing Number: 221643844507
> 
> Seller: galex234
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221643844507?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Comments: I'm looking to authenticate this bag off of eBay if you could help that would be wonderful thank you!



Mini is Fake


----------



## poughkeepsie

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake



Thanks for saving me the trouble


----------



## Caitlindsay

Would love a review of this black mini . Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Black Smooth Leather
Item #: 281536113108
Seller: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/goje7812?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ce...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cdc29d4


----------



## elainetang

Hi,

It's me again. I tried to reach out to the seller for more pics but there's no response. I found this one also in flamingo:

Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Handbag In Flamingo
Seller: barbiegirljh86
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281525779886

Pls help me authenticate. Many thanks!!


----------



## Caitlindsay

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, I've received the Celine Micro in Colbalt Blue and took my own  pictures.  I wanted to post the pictures of the actual bag that I  received to confirm the authenticity. Thanks and Merry Christmas!!! (:



I am cobalt blue with jealousy (teehee)! This bag is a stunner in my all time fav colour!!!


----------



## unoma

poughkeepsie said:


> Thanks for saving me the trouble



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Would love a review of this black mini . Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Black Smooth Leather
> Item #: 281536113108
> Seller: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/goje7812?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ce...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cdc29d4


Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

chanelish said:


> Okay girls, I think I'm finally ready to get on the Celine Mini Luggage bandwagon...Its been on my mind for 2 years, and I still think its beautiful, that must mean something right?
> 
> I think I found my dream mini luggage color on Tradesy. Can you help me authenticate?
> 
> Item: CELINE Nwt Auth Boston Mini Satchel Brick Colorblock Tricolor BRICK TRICOLOR Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 1539050
> Seller: Elegance202
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-brick-tricolor-1539050/?tref=category
> Comments: Looks like this seller has sold a ton of stuff and has over 475 listings, so thats positive! Waiting to hear from you!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH



I cant view photos


----------



## unoma

elainetang said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's me again. I tried to reach out to the seller for more pics but there's no response. I found this one also in flamingo:
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Handbag In Flamingo
> Seller: barbiegirljh86
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281525779886
> 
> Pls help me authenticate. Many thanks!!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> I am cobalt blue with jealousy (teehee)! This bag is a stunner in my all time fav colour!!!



Include auction link and use the correct format


----------



## Caitlindsay

unoma said:


> Include auction link and use the correct format



That one is already bought  - just telling her how much I admire it haha! 

Thanks though - you are so thorough!


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate;

Item name: celine Phantom croc embossed
Item number:  343736724 
Seller: Nazmina
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/celine-phantom-croc-embossed----laukku/343736724

Tia!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Hi, I would love to have this bag authenticated.  Thanks very much.


Item: Celine Multi-color mini luggage

Listing Number: 151527432455

Seller: Phillip.9t3ta9fs

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151527432455?nav=SEARCH


----------



## unoma

mzbrown1103 said:


> Hi, I would love to have this bag authenticated.  Thanks very much.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Multi-color mini luggage
> 
> Listing Number: 151527432455
> 
> Seller: Phillip.9t3ta9fs
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151527432455?nav=SEARCH



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate;
> 
> Item name: celine Phantom croc embossed
> Item number:  343736724
> Seller: Nazmina
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/celine-phantom-croc-embossed----laukku/343736724
> 
> Tia!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## mzbrown1103

unoma said:


> Mini is a FAKE


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bibi1

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


 
Hi, Thanks.


Hope these photos work.


Regards,


----------



## Bibi1

Bibi1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'd be grateful if somebody could please authenticate below for me.
> 
> Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE - RED! HARD LEATHER and MINT CONDITION! 100% Authentic !
> Listing Number:  261708722896
> Seller:  noodlepie8
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261708722...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_101wt_1399
> 
> Let me know if you need more pics and I'll try and get seller to provide.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


 


unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


 
Ok,


So that did not work.


Lets try again.


Url: http://mesgmy.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISA...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:3478


Hope that works.


Regards,


----------



## monovv

Item:Celine Luggage Micro souris
Listing Number:301453966265
Seller:177caroline
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301453966265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: thanks&#65281;


----------



## chrisk84

Hi Everyone!

Please help me determine if this Celine micro luggage is authentic. Thanks so much!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...er/1040783244?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## aldal

Any help is appreciated!

Authentic CELINE mini luggage tote shopper bag with pink trim LOVE 3900 $
221647997127
teatrodimoda 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339b4008c7


----------



## stephen1292

Item: Celine Medium Luggage Tote
Listing Number: (not sure, provided seller info)
Seller: ab900 http://www.ebay.com/usr/ab900?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141491089051?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: Hi, this might be a tough one because the pictures aren't that great. Been hunting the medium size Luggage so anyone that could help out I would appreciate it!


----------



## button

Please kindly take a look of this Mini Luggage bag. Any help is Appreciated! Thank you very much! Have a good day!


----------



## button




----------



## candiesgirl408

Hi Unoma! I was looking at this micro and was hoping you could authenticate it for me! Thanks for your expertise & time! 

Hopefully this is my next splurge! 

Item: Celine micro in drummed leather in souris

Item #: 72005

Seller: fashionphile

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Drummed-Leather-Micro-Luggage-Souris-72005


----------



## lulusky

hello Experts, Happy holiday to everyone! 

 I am interested in two celine micro luggage bags, could you please take a look and help me to authenticate them?



Item: celine micro luggage tote 
 Listing Number: eBay item number: 261710971102
 Seller: onous92
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-micro-luggage-tote-/261710971102?



Item: celine micro luggage tote 
 Listing Number: eBay item number: 261715702579
 Seller: onous92
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-micro-luggage-/261715702579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cef78b333


Thank you !!!


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Thank you so much Unoma!!!!!  



unoma said:


> Mini is Auth
> Congrats



It is actually a Micro as it is much smaller than my black Mini! I am very happy with the purchase! Thank you so so much!


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma! I've purchased this Celine Phantom.  Please authenticate this Celine Phantom for me.
> 
> Item Name: Celine Phantom
> Item Number: 131383154673
> Seller: steven-japan2525
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Excell...6-/131383154673?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> Comment: Does this bag  look like the small phantom to you?  I need to  make sure not to get anything bigger than a small because I am very  petite. Do you know what is the exact name of the color of this bag? The  seller just says it is navy blue with orange details. Thank you






unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth



Hi Unoma, I've received the Celine Phantom in Navy Blue with Orange Trim today. I took my own  pictures of the actual bag that I've  received to confirm the authenticity.  Kindest Regards.


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:


----------



## Savtse27

Last Set of Pics:













































 I hope you had a wonderful Christmas with your family and a very Happy New Year for you! 

Thank you so very much for your help (:


----------



## maja2506

Hi Savtse27 I am bidding on the same bag at the moment and I am pretty confused at the moment. It has even the same serial number (same picture on Ebay as yours)..some of the other pictures are identical with yours... 

http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH


----------



## maja2506

maja2506 said:


> Hi Savtse27 I am bidding on the same bag at the moment and I am pretty confused at the moment. It has even the same serial number (same picture on Ebay as yours)..some of the other pictures are identical with yours...
> 
> http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH
> 
> http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH




Sorry too nervous at the moment &#128563;
The pictures are not the same however the ser. Number is...


----------



## Savtse27

maja2506 said:


> Sorry too nervous at the moment &#128563;
> The pictures are not the same however the ser. Number is...



Hi, I cannot comment on the authenticity of the bag you are bidding on as I am no means an expert in Celine at all.  I do believe that it is okay for authentic celine bags of the same style to have same serial number as I have seen that before.  Wait for Unoma to confirm.  Happy New Year!


----------



## unoma

mzbrown1103 said:


> Thanks for your help!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Bibi1 said:


> Hi, Thanks.
> 
> 
> Hope these photos work.
> 
> 
> Regards,



What photos?????


----------



## unoma

Bibi1 said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> So that did not work.
> 
> 
> Lets try again.
> 
> 
> Url: http://mesgmy.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISA...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:3478
> 
> 
> Hope that works.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Cant see anything


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Item:Celine Luggage Micro souris
> Listing Number:301453966265
> Seller:177caroline
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301453966265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: thanks&#65281;



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chrisk84 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Please help me determine if this Celine micro luggage is authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...er/1040783244?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



I have stop authenticating such sites. Please use a third party authenticator (www.authenticate4u.com)


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Authentic CELINE mini luggage tote shopper bag with pink trim LOVE 3900 $
> 221647997127
> teatrodimoda
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339b4008c7



Mini is a Fake. Do some research on this seller.


----------



## unoma

stephen1292 said:


> Item: Celine Medium Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: (not sure, provided seller info)
> Seller: ab900 http://www.ebay.com/usr/ab900?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141491089051?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: Hi, this might be a tough one because the pictures aren't that great. Been hunting the medium size Luggage so anyone that could help out I would appreciate it!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

button said:


> Please kindly take a look of this Mini Luggage bag. Any help is Appreciated! Thank you very much! Have a good day!





button said:


>


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hi Unoma! I was looking at this micro and was hoping you could authenticate it for me! Thanks for your expertise & time!
> 
> Hopefully this is my next splurge!
> 
> Item: Celine micro in drummed leather in souris
> 
> Item #: 72005
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Drummed-Leather-Micro-Luggage-Souris-72005



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

lulusky said:


> hello Experts, Happy holiday to everyone!
> 
> I am interested in two celine micro luggage bags, could you please take a look and help me to authenticate them?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage tote
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 261710971102
> Seller: onous92
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-micro-luggage-tote-/261710971102?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage tote
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 261715702579
> Seller: onous92
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-micro-luggage-/261715702579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cef78b333
> 
> 
> Thank you !!!



Pls use the correct format and repost one request at a time.
Thank you


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a Micro as it is much smaller than my black Mini! I am very happy with the purchase! Thank you so so much!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, I've received the Celine Phantom in Navy Blue with Orange Trim today. I took my own  pictures of the actual bag that I've  received to confirm the authenticity.  Kindest Regards.





Savtse27 said:


> More Pics:





Savtse27 said:


> Last Set of Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful Christmas with your family and a very Happy New Year for you!
> 
> Thank you so very much for your help (:



Congrats. Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

maja2506 said:


> Hi Savtse27 I am bidding on the same bag at the moment and I am pretty confused at the moment. It has even the same serial number (same picture on Ebay as yours)..some of the other pictures are identical with yours...
> 
> http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH
> 
> http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH





maja2506 said:


> Sorry too nervous at the moment &#128563;
> The pictures are not the same however the ser. Number is...


Please use the correct format and repost your request.
Ask seller for zipper marking.


----------



## maja2506

Savtse27 said:


> Hi, I cannot comment on the authenticity of the bag you are bidding on as I am no means an expert in Celine at all.  I do believe that it is okay for authentic celine bags of the same style to have same serial number as I have seen that before.  Wait for Unoma to confirm.  Happy New Year!




Thanks! And congrats that your one is authentic!!!

Unoma, can two bags have the same serial number? 

Here would be mine: ORIGINAL CÉLINE PHANTOM BAG MIDNIGHT ORANGE 

Ebay seller: runwayena

http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH

Happy New Year to both of you!


----------



## henley5022

Hi 
I am looking at this bag but am not sure of authenticity?  Would appreciate your comments. 

Item name: Celine hand bag chocolate brown
Item number:  151533642258
Seller:  darkus3001
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-ha...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item23481be212

Thanks


----------



## henley5022

Sorry but this one as well please

Item Name: Celine first generation Trapeze bag
Item Number: 301463276510
Seller:  touta33
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-ST...10?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item46309c8bde

Cheers


----------



## lulusky

Repost:

hello Experts, Happy holiday to everyone! 

I am interested in this celine micro luggage bag, could you please take a look and help me to authenticate them?

Item: celine micro luggage tote 
eBay item number: 261710971102
Seller: onous92
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261710971102?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true


Thank you !!!


----------



## unoma

lulusky said:


> Repost:
> 
> hello Experts, Happy holiday to everyone!
> 
> I am interested in this celine micro luggage bag, could you please take a look and help me to authenticate them?
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage tote
> eBay item number: 261710971102
> Seller: onous92
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261710971102?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true
> 
> 
> Thank you !!!



Blue Micro based on that photos is Auth.
Seller only have one feedback


----------



## unoma

henley5022 said:


> Sorry but this one as well please
> 
> Item Name: Celine first generation Trapeze bag
> Item Number: 301463276510
> Seller:  touta33
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-ST...10?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item46309c8bde
> 
> Cheers



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

henley5022 said:


> Hi
> I am looking at this bag but am not sure of authenticity?  Would appreciate your comments.
> 
> Item name: Celine hand bag chocolate brown
> Item number:  151533642258
> Seller:  darkus3001
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-ha...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item23481be212
> 
> Thanks



Sorry cant help with this bag


----------



## unoma

maja2506 said:


> Thanks! And congrats that your one is authentic!!!
> 
> Unoma, can two bags have the same serial number?
> 
> Here would be mine: ORIGINAL CÉLINE PHANTOM BAG MIDNIGHT ORANGE
> 
> Ebay seller: runwayena
> 
> http://m.ebay.at/itm/291339045181?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Happy New Year to both of you!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## lulusky

unoma said:


> Blue Micro based on that photos is Auth.
> Seller only have one feedback



Thank you so much.


----------



## lulusky

hello Experts, Happy holiday to everyone! 

I am also interested in the black celine micro luggage bag, could you please take a look and help me to authenticate it?


Item: celine micro luggage tote 
eBay item number: 261715702579
Seller: onous92
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261715702579?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true


Thank you !!!


----------



## shevia

Item: Celine leather handbag
Listing Number:
Seller: the Luxury Closet
Link:http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/celine-leather-shoulder-bag/
Comments: I came across a bag that looks exactly like this but beige in a second hand shop. This is the only place I can find it on the internet. Did Celine make a bag like this? It is really well made, but if it is not Celine I want to obscure the label. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## maja2506

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking




Hello again

Thanks a lot for a quick response. Unfortunately I am not able to attach the received picture here in the forum . 

The marking looks like a number 1 in Roman style (it is an 'I' with extra side endings on both sides). 

I hope you could help me here... Even  without a picture... Thanks anyway.


----------



## unoma

maja2506 said:


> Hello again
> 
> Thanks a lot for a quick response. Unfortunately I am not able to attach the received picture here in the forum .
> 
> The marking looks like a number 1 in Roman style (it is an 'I' with extra side endings on both sides).
> 
> I hope you could help me here... Even  without a picture... Thanks anyway.



I need to see the photo.


----------



## unoma

shevia said:


> Item: Celine leather handbag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: the Luxury Closet
> Link:http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/celine-leather-shoulder-bag/
> Comments: I came across a bag that looks exactly like this but beige in a second hand shop. This is the only place I can find it on the internet. Did Celine make a bag like this? It is really well made, but if it is not Celine I want to obscure the label. Thank you so much for your help.



Cant help you with this bag


----------



## unoma

lulusky said:


> hello Experts, Happy holiday to everyone!
> 
> I am also interested in the black celine micro luggage bag, could you please take a look and help me to authenticate it?
> 
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage tote
> eBay item number: 261715702579
> Seller: onous92
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261715702579?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true
> 
> 
> Thank you !!!


Black Micro based on that photos is Auth.
Seller only have one feedback


----------



## unoma

lulusky said:


> Thank you so much.



You are welcome


----------



## maja2506

unoma said:


> I need to see the photo.




Ok. I put it somewhere as an add: 

http://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-u...ccessoires/celine-108418588?sid=1420060686834

Hope this works. Thanks again.


----------



## laksalala

Happy New Year!  Please help me look at this one?  Many many thanks!

Item:  Celine medium box in stone color
Item no :  181628215573
Seller:  heist_designer_resale
Link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-/181628215573

Thank you again.


----------



## emcrowe

Happy New Year! I'd really appreciate your help authenticating the following: 

Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Coquelicot
Listing Number: 151528454520
Seller: reeni615
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-In-Small-Coquelicot-Red-Color-/151528454520
Comments: Additional photos can be found at the following link as well, http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/sets/72157650032193492

Thank you so much!


----------



## atomgrrl

Hi and happy New Year! I hope you can help authenticate this -- TIA: 

Item: Small Taupe Celine Tie Knot Belt Bag
Listing Number: 
261717266759
  Seller: 
 buyersellertrader123                      (69                     )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26171726675...rkparms=gh1g=I261717266759.N8.S1.M1122.R1.TR5


----------



## shevia

Ok after further exhaustive research I think I have found it. I believe it is this from Ivana Omazic's last collection with Celine:
spring 2009, look 4
Thank you for looking!


----------



## jcmb13

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



Hi unoma,

I just received the bag and below are additional pictures - thoughts? *crossing my fingers*

Thank you and happy new year!

Back of Bag
Back Pocket
Back Pocket 2
Bottom
Front Clasp
Front of Bag
Inside Label
Main Zipper Pull
Serial Number


----------



## henley5022

unoma said:


> Sorry cant help with this bag


Appreciate info Unoma.
Thank you.


----------



## erli

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth




Hi Unoma,

Even with the zipper marking 1 is authentic?  Isn't usually 8 or is this for nano zipper marking specifically?


Thank you!!!


----------



## DT93

Happy new year all! 

I just purchased this from a department store but I think this was a return and would just like peace of mind. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## unoma

maja2506 said:


> Ok. I put it somewhere as an add:
> 
> http://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-u...ccessoires/celine-108418588?sid=1420060686834
> 
> Hope this works. Thanks again.



Photo is TINY


----------



## unoma

laksalala said:


> Happy New Year!  Please help me look at this one?  Many many thanks!
> 
> Item:  Celine medium box in stone color
> Item no :  181628215573
> Seller:  heist_designer_resale
> Link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-/181628215573
> 
> Thank you again.



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

emcrowe said:


> Happy New Year! I'd really appreciate your help authenticating the following:
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Coquelicot
> Listing Number: 151528454520
> Seller: reeni615
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-In-Small-Coquelicot-Red-Color-/151528454520
> Comments: Additional photos can be found at the following link as well, http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/sets/72157650032193492
> 
> Thank you so much!



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

atomgrrl said:


> Hi and happy New Year! I hope you can help authenticate this -- TIA:
> 
> Item: Small Taupe Celine Tie Knot Belt Bag
> Listing Number:
> 261717266759
> Seller:
> buyersellertrader123                      (69                     )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26171726675...rkparms=gh1g=I261717266759.N8.S1.M1122.R1.TR5



Belt is Auth


----------



## unoma

jcmb13 said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> I just received the bag and below are additional pictures - thoughts? *crossing my fingers*
> 
> Thank you and happy new year!
> 
> Back of Bag
> Back Pocket
> 
> Serial Number



Incl auction link


----------



## unoma

henley5022 said:


> Appreciate info Unoma.
> Thank you.



You are welcome and Happy 2015


----------



## unoma

erli said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Even with the zipper marking 1 is authentic?  Isn't usually 8 or is this for nano zipper marking specifically?
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

DT93 said:


> Happy new year all!
> 
> I just purchased this from a department store but I think this was a return and would just like peace of mind.
> 
> Thanks in advance


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services


----------



## jcmb13

unoma said:


> Incl auction link


Here it is - thx!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281530319968?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## maja2506

unoma said:


> Photo is TINY




So both Photos are not working, correct? She didn't send me anything bigger unfortunately.


----------



## emia

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this "Celine tricolor summer 2011" bag please ? 
Sorry I don't follow the "Celine Authentication Thread" but the item is not sold on ebay.

Pictures :

i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00411.jpg
i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00412.jpg
i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00413.jpg
i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/captur10.jpg
i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/captur11.jpg
i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00414.jpg

Thanks you very much for the help 
Happy new year everybody!!


----------



## Minitinks26

Hello, please could you take a look at this listing for me? I hope I do it right I haven't posted before! 
Item number:
151536860320

Link:
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151536860320?nav=SEARCH

Seller: 
lol2carol

She did send me some other pics but I'm not sure how to post them on here? Thank you


----------



## emcrowe

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Thank you so much, unoma! 

The seller said she wasn't able to get a better picture of the serial number, but she said it reads S-VF-1113 on the first row and S-MM-1128 on the second row. She also updated the flickr album, http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/sets/72157650032193492, including new pictures of the zipper markings (http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/15983298240/in/set-72157650032193492/ and http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/15550779383/in/set-72157650032193492). The number on the zipper markings looks like a 1. 

Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Coquelicot
Listing Number: 151528454520
Seller: reeni615
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-In-Small-Coquelicot-Red-Color-/151528454520

Again, thank you so much for your help; I really appreciate it!


----------



## lette

Happy new year everyone!

I'm hoping to get some advice on the authenticity of this trio.

Item: Celine Trio Crossbody in black
Listing Number: 111561813654
Seller: shop.merkato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f99a2e96
Comments: I noticed that the interior is embossed with "Celine Paris" rather than "Celine Made in Italy" as I've seen on other Trios. I'm a Celine newbie so please forgive me if I'm missing something!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ance346

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Hi Unoma,
What do you think about the pictures of the bag. In most the bag looks black and just in one does it appear to be "stone." Does this make you concerned?
Ance


----------



## atomgrrl

unoma said:


> Belt is Auth


Thank you for your help, Unoma! Bought the bag and hope to get your opinion once I have it in possession.


----------



## unoma

atomgrrl said:


> Thank you for your help, Unoma! Bought the bag and hope to get your opinion once I have it in possession.



ok


----------



## unoma

lette said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some advice on the authenticity of this trio.
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Crossbody in black
> Listing Number: 111561813654
> Seller: shop.merkato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f99a2e96
> Comments: I noticed that the interior is embossed with "Celine Paris" rather than "Celine Made in Italy" as I've seen on other Trios. I'm a Celine newbie so please forgive me if I'm missing something!
> 
> Thanks in advance



Auction has been removed


----------



## unoma

emcrowe said:


> Thank you so much, unoma!
> 
> The seller said she wasn't able to get a better picture of the serial number, but she said it reads S-VF-1113 on the first row and S-MM-1128 on the second row. She also updated the flickr album, http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/sets/72157650032193492, including new pictures of the zipper markings (http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/15983298240/in/set-72157650032193492/ and http://www.flickr.com/photos/128452191@N06/15550779383/in/set-72157650032193492). The number on the zipper markings looks like a 1.
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Coquelicot
> Listing Number: 151528454520
> Seller: reeni615
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-In-Small-Coquelicot-Red-Color-/151528454520
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your help; I really appreciate it!



Red Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

emia said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this "Celine tricolor summer 2011" bag please ?
> Sorry I don't follow the "Celine Authentication Thread" but the item is not sold on ebay.
> 
> Pictures :
> 
> i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00411.jpg
> i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00412.jpg
> i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00413.jpg
> i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/captur10.jpg
> i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/captur11.jpg
> i38.servimg.com/u/f38/17/33/35/74/cam00414.jpg
> 
> Thanks you very much for the help
> Happy new year everybody!!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

jcmb13 said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> I just received the bag and below are additional pictures - thoughts? *crossing my fingers*
> 
> Thank you and happy new year!
> 
> Back of Bag
> Back Pocket
> Back Pocket 2
> Bottom
> ]
> Serial Number





jcmb13 said:


> Here it is - thx!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281530319968?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Trapeze is Auth.
Congrats


----------



## Serenithie

Hello Unoma and other fellow authenticator. Can you please help me to check one Mini?
It's from consignment shop videdressing.com.
Link: Celine Mini Luggage in Mouse

Thank you in advance


----------



## jcmb13

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth.
> Congrats


THANK YOU UNOMA!!! and wish you a happy new year


----------



## amjac2wm

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate




Item: Authentic Celine large black trio handbag


Listing Number: 131384320573


Seller: laurenpowkitty


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131384320573?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comments: hi Unoma, I have added additional photos now that the purse has arrived. Can you please authenticate? It is the Astrakhan stamped large trio. Thank you!!


----------



## katecee94

Item:Celine Mini Luggage Bag in Black
Listing Number: 281547981279
Seller: oliviamay00
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281547981279?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Could i please have this authenticated please ! I've never purchased a celine before so i'm a little skeptic. Thank you !


----------



## deedee_bkk

HI,
Please help authenticate this Trapeze.  Thank you.
Item: Celine Small Trapeze
Item no: 181626276636
Seller: nino7711
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181626276636?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## deedee_bkk

Also this trapeze.  
Item: Celine tricolor trapeze
Item no:  321630031510
Seller: cazzieg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321630031510?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you.


----------



## atomgrrl

unoma said:


> Belt is Auth


Hi Unoma, you helped authenticate this Belt bag the other day. I received it and hope you can take a look at the pics I took to confirm. Here's also the orig. auction link:
Hi and happy New Year! I hope you can help authenticate this -- TIA: 

Item: Small Taupe Celine Tie Knot Belt Bag
Listing Number: 
261717266759
  Seller: 
 buyersellertrader123                      (69                     )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261717266759...1.M1122.R1.TR5


----------



## atomgrrl

Sorry, one more thing. I noticed the Belt I bought looks slightly different than this other one up for auction on ebay in two places: the interior feet and the "Made In Italy" stamp looks like slight different placement, which makes me slightly worried. 

I've attached two more photos I took and the auction of this other Celine Belt:

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Camel 
Item No: 181624170378 
Seller: loukpeach                      (104                     )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181624170378?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Two more pics of my Belt that I just bought:


----------



## unoma

atomgrrl said:


> Hi Unoma, you helped authenticate this Belt bag the other day. I received it and hope you can take a look at the pics I took to confirm. Here's also the orig. auction link:
> Hi and happy New Year! I hope you can help authenticate this -- TIA:
> 
> Item: Small Taupe Celine Tie Knot Belt Bag
> Listing Number:
> 261717266759
> Seller:
> buyersellertrader123                      (69                     )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261717266759...1.M1122.R1.TR5
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850040
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850043





atomgrrl said:


> Sorry, one more thing. I noticed the Belt I bought looks slightly different than this other one up for auction on ebay in two places: the interior feet and the "Made In Italy" stamp looks like slight different placement, which makes me slightly worried.
> 
> I've attached two more photos I took and the auction of this other Celine Belt:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Camel
> Item No: 181624170378
> Seller: loukpeach                      (104                     )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181624170378?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Two more pics of my Belt that I just bought:
> 
> View attachment 2850069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850070



Belt is Auth


----------



## unoma

deedee_bkk said:


> Also this trapeze.
> Item: Celine tricolor trapeze
> Item no:  321630031510
> Seller: cazzieg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321630031510?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you.



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

deedee_bkk said:


> Also this trapeze.
> Item: Celine tricolor trapeze
> Item no:  321630031510
> Seller: cazzieg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321630031510?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you.



Looks good but need to see serial number


----------



## unoma

katecee94 said:


> Item:Celine Mini Luggage Bag in Black
> Listing Number: 281547981279
> Seller: oliviamay00
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281547981279?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Could i please have this authenticated please ! I've never purchased a celine before so i'm a little skeptic. Thank you !



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

amjac2wm said:


> Item: Authentic Celine large black trio handbag
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 131384320573
> 
> 
> Seller: laurenpowkitty
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131384320573?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments: hi Unoma, I have added additional photos now that the purse has arrived. Can you please authenticate? It is the Astrakhan stamped large trio. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 2849816
> View attachment 2849817
> View attachment 2849818
> View attachment 2849819
> View attachment 2849820



Black Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

jcmb13 said:


> THANK YOU UNOMA!!! and wish you a happy new year



Thank you


----------



## amjac2wm

unoma said:


> Black Trio is Auth




Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

Serenithie said:


> Hello Unoma and other fellow authenticator. Can you please help me to check one Mini?
> It's from consignment shop videdressing.com.
> Link: Celine Mini Luggage in Mouse
> 
> Thank you in advance



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## NiAlaya

Real? Any thoughts?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...e-/141528653087?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## somnambulist

Please ladies, I need help with this fast.. Thank you so mutch!!
Item: Celine phantom
Listing Number: 343736724
Seller: nazmina
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/celine-phantom-croc-embossed----laukku/343736724
Comments:


----------



## aldal

Hi Unoma!
My hunt continues...

Celine Red Mini Luggage Free Shipping
161545359660
oneraregem
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Red-...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259cda912c


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi Unoma!
> My hunt continues...
> 
> Celine Red Mini Luggage Free Shipping
> 161545359660
> oneraregem
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Red-...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259cda912c



Red Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

somnambulist said:


> Please ladies, I need help with this fast.. Thank you so mutch!!
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing Number: 343736724
> Seller: nazmina
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/celine-phantom-croc-embossed----laukku/343736724
> Comments:



Phantom is a fake


----------



## unoma

NiAlaya said:


> Real? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...e-/141528653087?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276



Please use the correct format and repost your request.


----------



## xl523

Hi,

Here is the link for a Celine Box. I have contacted the owner and it will be relisted soon. Thank you very much!

Item:Céline Classic Box Bag Medium 'Dark Green' in Spazzolato (brushed) Calfskin
Listing Number:161532369832
Seller:ilovebags82
Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161532369832?_mwBanner=1
Comments:rare color and the seller say it will come with authentication. Thanks!


----------



## jasm2468

Item: celine mini luggage 
Listing Number: 281551454202
Seller: drlanee55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418dc63ffa
Comments: The serial number read s-pa-1111 s-at- 1922 can someone please tell me if this bag is real.


----------



## mannel

Item: Authentic Celine Vintage Monogram Shoulder Bag with Flap
Listing Number: 390902990791 
Seller: aymyastore 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5b03a247c7
Comments:     Good day! Kindly help me check if this is authentic. Help is very much appreciated. Regards.


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Box Bag please? Thanks!


----------



## unoma

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Box Bag please? Thanks!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

mannel said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Vintage Monogram Shoulder Bag with Flap
> Listing Number: 390902990791
> Seller: aymyastore
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5b03a247c7
> Comments:     Good day! Kindly help me check if this is authentic. Help is very much appreciated. Regards.



Cant help you with this bag


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number: 281551454202
> Seller: drlanee55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418dc63ffa
> Comments: The serial number read s-pa-1111 s-at- 1922 can someone please tell me if this bag is real.



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

xl523 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is the link for a Celine Box. I have contacted the owner and it will be relisted soon. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item:Céline Classic Box Bag Medium 'Dark Green' in Spazzolato (brushed) Calfskin
> Listing Number:161532369832
> Seller:ilovebags82
> Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161532369832?_mwBanner=1
> Comments:rare color and the seller say it will come with authentication. Thanks!



Green Box is Auth


----------



## emia

Hello

I would like to buy a 2011 Luggage Mini tricolor  bag today, please Unoma can you tell me if you think this bag is authentic with these pictures ? The bag is not sold on ebay but on a French website.










Thank you a lot for your help 
On the front of the bag letter of "Céline Paris" seems to be small on the first picture... So I have a doubt, and on the last picture (picture of the serial number) the label has a small hole. What do you think about that ?
Sorry for my english but I'm french.


----------



## Amsterdam

Item: CELINE LEDER SHOPPER TASCHE BAG schwarz - TRAPEZ! LUXUS PUR! /EA558

Listing Number: 311227870538

Seller:  secondherzog-EXKLUSIV

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311227870538?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Is this Celine authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ninni-

Hi!
This is my Celine Mini Luggage in black.
Can you authenticate it, please.


----------



## xl523

unoma said:


> Green Box is Auth


Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## atomgrrl

unoma said:


> Belt is Auth


thank you again, Unoma!


----------



## ujili

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.



Ahh yes, I've already requested their service but they're taking too long to reply. I requested one since mid-December and they haven't got back to me.Thank you though!


----------



## deedee_bkk

HI,
Please authenticate this Celine
Item: Brand new Celine trapeze
Item no:  400835345981
seller : soulhaiter0320
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-F...981?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d53a5fe3d

Many thanks


----------



## Smoothop

ujili said:


> Ahh yes, I've already requested their service but they're taking too long to reply. I requested one since mid-December and they haven't got back to me.Thank you though!


I am having the same problem........since 19/12 only getting an automatic email in answer to my urgent requests saying  that they are closed on saturday the 13th and will be open on the sunday the 14th!!! I have had to go to *****************.com in desperation and this have paid twice. Maybe authenticate4u.com have just shut down?


----------



## Amsterdam

Smoothop said:


> I am having the same problem........since 19/12 only getting an automatic email in answer to my urgent requests saying  that they are closed on saturday the 13th and will be open on the sunday the 14th!!! I have had to go to *****************.com in desperation and this have paid twice. Maybe authenticate4u.com have just shut down?




Yes, same here! I have already paid them, but the only thing I received from them is the same automatic email you've received as well.


----------



## unoma

emia said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to buy a 2011 Luggage Mini tricolor  bag today, please Unoma can you tell me if you think this bag is authentic with these pictures ? The bag is not sold on ebay but on a French website.
> 
> View attachment 2850926
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850928
> 
> 
> Thank you a lot for your help
> On the front of the bag letter of "Céline Paris" seems to be small on the first picture... So I have a doubt, and on the last picture (picture of the serial number) the label has a small hole. What do you think about that ?
> Sorry for my english but I'm french.


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

Amsterdam said:


> Item: CELINE LEDER SHOPPER TASCHE BAG schwarz - TRAPEZ! LUXUS PUR! /EA558
> 
> Listing Number: 311227870538
> 
> Seller:  secondherzog-EXKLUSIV
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311227870538?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Is this Celine authentic? Thanks in advance!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ninni- said:


> Hi!
> This is my Celine Mini Luggage in black.
> Can you authenticate it, please.


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

xl523 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

atomgrrl said:


> thank you again, Unoma!


----------



## emia

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.



The link for the bag is the following:

http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/750457061.htm?ca=22_s

I'm awaiting a response from authenticate4u.com for 5 days .
 I would like buy the bag now.


----------



## Smoothop

emia said:


> The link for the bag is the following:
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/750457061.htm?ca=22_s
> 
> I'm awaiting a response from authenticate4u.com for 5 days .
> I would like buy the bag now.


Authenticate4U.com seems to be closed a lot of us seem to be having big problems with them....try *****************.com but don't buy the bag ok. I am not an authenticator but it looks very fake to me.


----------



## elysia0812

Item: Celine nano tricolor
Listing Number: 1043269857
Seller: wenshen
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1043269857
Comments:
please authenticate this nano. Thank you  appreciate very very much


----------



## Regularbunny

Can you please authenticate this Mini Luggage?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 171626151566
Seller: luvfashiondesign
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17162615156...parms=gh1g=I171626151566.N19.S2.M-3313.R5.TR6

I have the bag now, so I can provide more pictures, such as the serial number tag, if they would be helpful.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Regularbunny

Here are additional photos of the bottom and serial number tag. Thank you again!


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hello,

Can you please help authenticate this?

Item: Celine Cabas tote - Glacier Blue/Black, Classic And Versatile! 
Listing Number: 261723616914
Seller: 515.tjr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261723616914?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you!!


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hello,

Can you also authenticate this one for me please?

Item: Celine Cabas Vertical bicolor Glacier/Black
Listing Number: 301382610233
Seller: soleaddict
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301382610233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks!!


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you also authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Vertical bicolor Glacier/Black
> Listing Number: 301382610233
> Seller: soleaddict
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301382610233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks!!



Looks good but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas tote - Glacier Blue/Black, Classic And Versatile!
> Listing Number: 261723616914
> Seller: 515.tjr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261723616914?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you!!



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

Regularbunny said:


> Can you please authenticate this Mini Luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 171626151566
> Seller: luvfashiondesign
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17162615156...parms=gh1g=I171626151566.N19.S2.M-3313.R5.TR6
> 
> I have the bag now, so I can provide more pictures, such as the serial number tag, if they would be helpful.
> 
> Thank you so much!!





Regularbunny said:


> Here are additional photos of the bottom and serial number tag. Thank you again!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

elysia0812 said:


> Item: Celine nano tricolor
> Listing Number: 1043269857
> Seller: wenshen
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1043269857
> Comments:
> please authenticate this nano. Thank you  appreciate very very much



I have stop authenticating such link.


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Vertical bicolor Glacier Black blue new BAG HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 281547093468
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281547093468?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Box Bag please? Thanks!



Python orange box is Auth


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hi Unoma,

Can you please help authenticate this one?

Item: Celine Cabas Vertical bicolor Glacier Black blue new BAG HANDBAG
Listing Number: 281547093468
Seller: villapinar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281547093468?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!


----------



## bagsnshoes5

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth


Thank you!


----------



## bagsnshoes5

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you also authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Vertical bicolor Glacier/Black
> Listing Number: 301382610233
> Seller: soleaddict
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301382610233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks!!





unoma said:


> Looks good but need to see serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma!  

Here are the pictures of serial number and zipper marking.

Thank you!


----------



## Regularbunny

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


Thank you so much Unoma! Something felt off and now that I have started the return process there are many more indications that this came from a questionable source. However, I wouldn't have been as confident starting it without you. Much appreciated!!


----------



## jdragonx3

Can someone help me??


----------



## JFP

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Smooth Leather mini luggage black
Listing number: 73221
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Leather-Mini-Luggage-Black-73221

Thanks.


----------



## elysia0812

Hi Unoma,
I asked the seller to put an another ad on ebay. Please help me authenticate this nano. Thank you very very much.

Item: Celine nano tricolor
Listing Number: 261725693699
Seller: wend-shen
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-nano-tricolor-/261725693699?
Comments:
many thanks to Unoma!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi!  

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage In Black Calf Leather Skin
Listing Number: 151536860320
Seller: lol2carol
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151536860320?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Also, photos provided by the seller via eBay mail of the serial number and the zipper marker. See below:

http://i62.tinypic.com/5ml5ec.png

http://i62.tinypic.com/idaw43.png

http://i61.tinypic.com/svj3w1.png

http://i62.tinypic.com/2h55enk.png

Thank you so much!


----------



## hellokitty89311

Hi!

Can you also authenticate this one for me please?

Item: Celine Calf Hair/Leather Wallet
Listing Number: 151538932603
Seller: mel1697homer 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-875-Celine-Calf-Hair-Leather-Wallet-/151538932603?

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

hellokitty89311 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you also authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine Calf Hair/Leather Wallet
> Listing Number: 151538932603
> Seller: mel1697homer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-875-Celine-Calf-Hair-Leather-Wallet-/151538932603?
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see clear imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage In Black Calf Leather Skin
> Listing Number: 151536860320
> Seller: lol2carol
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151536860320?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Also, photos provided by the seller via eBay mail of the serial number and the zipper marker. See below:
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/5ml5ec.png
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/idaw43.png
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/svj3w1.png
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/2h55enk.png
> 
> Thank you so much!



It looks Fake to me. Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

elysia0812 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I asked the seller to put an another ad on ebay. Please help me authenticate this nano. Thank you very very much.
> 
> Item: Celine nano tricolor
> Listing Number: 261725693699
> Seller: wend-shen
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-nano-tricolor-/261725693699?
> Comments:
> many thanks to Unoma!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

JFP said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Leather mini luggage black
> Listing number: 73221
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Leather-Mini-Luggage-Black-73221
> 
> Thanks.



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Regularbunny said:


> Thank you so much Unoma! Something felt off and now that I have started the return process there are many more indications that this came from a questionable source. However, I wouldn't have been as confident starting it without you. Much appreciated!!



You are welcome and good luck


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Here are the pictures of serial number and zipper marking.
> 
> Thank you!



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## elysia0812

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Hi Unoma,
Here's the zipper marking  thank you again.


----------



## Justforu

Quote: Hi, it is my first time here. I want to buy a micro or mini luggage. Thank you.
Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote Yellow
Listing Number: 261722256272
Seller: onous92
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261722256272?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## lbjdlaw

Hi there, Unoma!
I Wld soooo much appreciate your expertise on authenticating this Celine:

Item:  celine luggage mini tote

Item #:  131396590066

Seller: lembot

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...oFqLYwGq2Wa%2F1KEMMWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Justforu

Quote: The second one
Item: Authentic CELINE orange red Caviar Leather Micro Luggage NEW Handbag
Listing Number: 231439321348
Seller: klioklio14
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231439321348?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## lbjdlaw

lbjdlaw said:


> hi there, unoma!
> I wld soooo much appreciate your expertise on authenticating this celine:
> 
> Item:  Celine luggage mini tote
> 
> item #:  131396590066
> 
> seller: Lembot
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-lugg...ofqlywgq2wa%2f1kemmwm%3d&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Justforu

Quote: One more, thank you!
Item: CELINE Micro Luggage Drummed Calfskin Leather Red Coquelicot Bag Purse Phantom
Listing Number: 311244463139
Seller: clearsky143
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311244463139?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## msPing

Item: Authentic Celine black micro luggage


Listing Number: 
251783791345


Seller: authenticlovers

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251783791345 

Comments: thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

msPing said:


> Item: Authentic Celine black micro luggage
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 251783791345
> 
> 
> Seller: authenticlovers
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251783791345
> 
> Comments: thank you!!!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote: One more, thank you!
> Item: CELINE Micro Luggage Drummed Calfskin Leather Red Coquelicot Bag Purse Phantom
> Listing Number: 311244463139
> Seller: clearsky143
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311244463139?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lbjdlaw said:


> View attachment 2853565
> View attachment 2853566
> View attachment 2853567
> View attachment 2853568
> View attachment 2853569



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote: The second one
> Item: Authentic CELINE orange red Caviar Leather Micro Luggage NEW Handbag
> Listing Number: 231439321348
> Seller: klioklio14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231439321348?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Orange Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote: Hi, it is my first time here. I want to buy a micro or mini luggage. Thank you.
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote Yellow
> Listing Number: 261722256272
> Seller: onous92
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261722256272?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Ask for zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

elysia0812 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Here's the zipper marking  thank you again.



Incl auction link so i know what bag has what zipper marking


----------



## MochaCoco

Hi, Can someone please authenticate? Thank You


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d292af363


----------



## elysia0812

Item: Celine nano tricolor
Listing Number: 261725693699
Seller: wend-shen
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-nano-t.../261725693699?
Comments:
many thanks to Unoma!



elysia0812 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Here's the zipper marking  thank you again.


----------



## unoma

elysia0812 said:


> Item: Celine nano tricolor
> Listing Number: 261725693699
> Seller: wend-shen
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-nano-t.../261725693699?
> Comments:
> many thanks to Unoma!



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

MochaCoco said:


> Hi, Can someone please authenticate? Thank You
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d292af363



Pls use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## MochaCoco

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black/Burgundy Trim 
Listing Number: 331403162467
Seller: barbcoco
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d292af363

Sorry first time posting. Thank you


----------



## zen1965

Dear Unoma,
I hope you had a wonderful festive season and wish you all the best for 2015.

I found two wonderful Céline bags and would much appreciate your kind support!

#1
Item: Auth CELINE Hand Bag Shoulder Strap Navy Gold Leather Vintage Italy BT07181d 
Listing Number: 231430836210
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/231430836210?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

(The second listing will follow in a separate post)


----------



## zen1965

#2 
Item: Authentic Celine Black Leather Hand Bag
Listing Number: 321629502819
Seller: crossroadnewyork
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/321629502819?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#viTabs_0

As before, many thanks in advance!


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


Oh, thank you. So sad!


----------



## unoma

MochaCoco said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black/Burgundy Trim
> Listing Number: 331403162467
> Seller: barbcoco
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d292af363
> 
> Sorry first time posting. Thank you



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I hope you had a wonderful festive season and wish you all the best for 2015.
> 
> I found two wonderful Céline bags and would much appreciate your kind support!
> 
> #1
> Item: Auth CELINE Hand Bag Shoulder Strap Navy Gold Leather Vintage Italy BT07181d
> Listing Number: 231430836210
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/231430836210?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> (The second listing will follow in a separate post)



Vintage is Auth


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> #2
> Item: Authentic Celine Black Leather Hand Bag
> Listing Number: 321629502819
> Seller: crossroadnewyork
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/321629502819?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#viTabs_0
> 
> As before, many thanks in advance!



Need to see more photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Oh, thank you. So sad!



Better luck next time


----------



## MochaCoco

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thanks so much!


----------



## jdragonx3

Item:  Celine Nano tri-color
Listing Number:  N/A
Seller:  Monkey914w
Link:  http://shop-hers.com/products/91346-monkey914w-celine-shoulder-bag
Comments: this site supposedly have professionals authenticate every bag before sending it to the buyer, but i'm still unsure. Please help!


----------



## msPing

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake




Thank you very much!!!


----------



## unoma

jdragonx3 said:


> Item:  Celine Nano tri-color
> Listing Number:  N/A
> Seller:  Monkey914w
> Link:  http://shop-hers.com/products/91346-monkey914w-celine-shoulder-bag
> Comments: this site supposedly have professionals authenticate every bag before sending it to the buyer, but i'm still unsure. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854098
> View attachment 2854099
> View attachment 2854100
> View attachment 2854102
> View attachment 2854103
> View attachment 2854104
> View attachment 2854106
> View attachment 2854107



Tri-colour Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

msPing said:


> Thank you very much!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

MochaCoco said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## zen1965

unoma said:


> Vintage is Auth



Thank you, Unoma! I took the plunge and bought it.


----------



## sarahlouise06

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage In Black Calf Leather Skin
> Listing Number: 151536860320
> Seller: lol2carol
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151536860320?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Also, photos provided by the seller via eBay mail of the serial number and the zipper marker. See below:
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/5ml5ec.png
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/idaw43.png
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/svj3w1.png
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/2h55enk.png
> 
> Thank you so much!







unoma said:


> It looks Fake to me. Ask for zipper marking














I told the seller I was having the bag authenticated and she was very prompt to reply and willing to give photos. Hoping it isn't a fake! Thank you so much


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking and imprints


Hi, here are the pictures. Thanks again!


www.ebay.com/itm/261722256272?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Justforu

Justforu said:


> Hi, here are the pictures. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/261722256272?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I don't know how to attach two pictures in a reply.
Here is the zipper marking.


----------



## Justforu

Quote: I'm coming again.
Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG TOTE SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER GORGEOUS
| Add to watch list
Listing Number: 281551454202
Seller: drlanee55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28155145420...rkparms=gh1g=I281551454202.N7.S1.M1452.R1.TR5
Comments: thank you!


----------



## lbjdlaw

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake




Ty ty ty so much Unoma!  The seller was very cooperative and promptly refunded when I expressed my concern. He sent the pics of the various areas of the bag after I paid (but I told him to hold off on shipping until I get an opinion). He genuinely believed n still genuinely believes the bag is auth Cuz I noticed that after he refunded, he relisted the bag. I wish he Wld get it professionally authenticated so an innocent buyer is not disappointed. Can u recommend a professional fee-based Svc that handles celine?


----------



## korahline

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Pebbled Black Leather
Listing Number: 171627545135
Seller: 2014ffh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO...e-Pebbled-Leather-20CM-Tote-Bag-/171627545135 

Comments: I purchased this bag on Ebay because of the price and the hope that it is indeed an authentic bag. The seller informed it was authentic and came with original tag and dust bag, after I told him I would get the bag verified to be authentic. However there are some things like the leather patch sample and the low price that are making me doubt the authenticity. Also the bag's location in the listing showed a U.S. address, yet the seller is shipping from China. I emailed him and he gave me a very poorly written excuse of being on a trip to china for a week, and telling me to just wait for the bag to arrive. I would not had purchased if I knew it was shipping from China, but I am still hopeful it's authentic. I will post better pictures as soon as the bag arrives, I just want to know whether it is a noticeable fake so that I can start the return process immediately since eBay only gives 30 days for a return, and the bag is coming all the way from China. Thanks for your help in advance!!


----------



## unoma

korahline said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Pebbled Black Leather
> Listing Number: 171627545135
> Seller: 2014ffh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO...e-Pebbled-Leather-20CM-Tote-Bag-/171627545135
> 
> Comments: I purchased this bag on Ebay because of the price and the hope that it is indeed an authentic bag. The seller informed it was authentic and came with original tag and dust bag, after I told him I would get the bag verified to be authentic. However there are some things like the leather patch sample and the low price that are making me doubt the authenticity. Also the bag's location in the listing showed a U.S. address, yet the seller is shipping from China. I emailed him and he gave me a very poorly written excuse of being on a trip to china for a week, and telling me to just wait for the bag to arrive. I would not had purchased if I knew it was shipping from China, but I am still hopeful it's authentic. I will post better pictures as soon as the bag arrives, I just want to know whether it is a noticeable fake so that I can start the return process immediately since eBay only gives 30 days for a return, and the bag is coming all the way from China. Thanks for your help in advance!!



Unfortunately Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote: I'm coming again.
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG TOTE SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER GORGEOUS
> | Add to watch list
> Listing Number: 281551454202
> Seller: drlanee55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28155145420...rkparms=gh1g=I281551454202.N7.S1.M1452.R1.TR5
> Comments: thank you!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Hi, here are the pictures. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/261722256272?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Justforu said:


> I don't know how to attach two pictures in a reply.
> Here is the zipper marking.



Photos are still blurry. Ask for clearer photos


----------



## unoma

sarahlouise06 said:


> I told the seller I was having the bag authenticated and she was very prompt to reply and willing to give photos. Hoping it isn't a fake! Thank you so much



This is a zipper marking and that is what i would like to see


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Thank you, Unoma! I took the plunge and bought it.



Congrats


----------



## unoma

lbjdlaw said:


> View attachment 2853565
> View attachment 2853566
> View attachment 2853567
> View attachment 2853568
> View attachment 2853569





lbjdlaw said:


> Hi there, Unoma!
> I Wld soooo much appreciate your expertise on authenticating this Celine:
> 
> Item:  celine luggage mini tote
> 
> Item #:  131396590066
> 
> Seller: lembot
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...oFqLYwGq2Wa%2F1KEMMWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





lbjdlaw said:


> Ty ty ty so much Unoma!  The seller was very cooperative and promptly refunded when I expressed my concern. He sent the pics of the various areas of the bag after I paid (but I told him to hold off on shipping until I get an opinion). He genuinely believed n still genuinely believes the bag is auth Cuz I noticed that after he refunded, he relisted the bag. I wish he Wld get it professionally authenticated so an innocent buyer is not disappointed. Can u recommend a professional fee-based Svc that handles celine?



Mini is a Fake.
Stay away.


----------



## lyndabtran

Item: celine trapeze bag

Listing Number: 171632231128

Seller: adammieke

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171632231128 

Comments: please help me out Unoma!! I'm new to Celine and I've been coveting this particular one for a while and I know it's no longer made in croc-emboss. Please assist! Many thanks, Unoma


----------



## manjusaka

Unoma, could you authenticate this trio please? Thanks in advance!

s.yimg.com/vf/ac/33/bf/1139762060-ac-4909xf7x0433x0600-m.jpg

s.yimg.com/vf/ac/28/12/1139762060-ac-5053xf7x0456x0600-m.jpg

s.yimg.com/vf/ac/ef/a3/1139762060-ac-3709xf7x0433x0600-m.jpg


----------



## manjusaka

Sorry, here are the photos:


----------



## sarahlouise06

unoma said:


> This is a zipper marking and that is what i would like to see



Hope this is okay  thank you!


----------



## Smoothop

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hope this is okay  thank you!


Looks like someones trying their hand at photoshopping the 8 on the zipper head...


----------



## Scandibabe

Dear Unoma, 
Please, would you be so kind to help me with authentificating of this gusset cabas. It's not en eBay listing, but our local Norwegian "eBay"-alike site.

Item: vertical gusset tote in camel colour
Seller: kathrine
Listing ref no.: 5464179
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=54641797&q=Celine&sort=0&ref=fas

Thanks in advance


----------



## lyndabtran

Hi Unoma! Just another one please,

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161549135482&alt=web

Xbriannax

161549135482

Celine black nano

Seems authentic to me, theres a receipt with it too but I just want to be sure because shes just received it and is now selling because she needs the money. Ill be paying with Paypal to be safe. Thanks!!


----------



## gizmosears

Item:  Celine trio lipstick red
Listing Number:  151540173584   
Seller: catmeow86
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item23487f8b10
Comments: Please help authenticate.  Thank you!


----------



## unoma

lyndabtran said:


> Item: celine trapeze bag
> 
> Listing Number: 171632231128
> 
> Seller: adammieke
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171632231128
> 
> Comments: please help me out Unoma!! I'm new to Celine and I've been coveting this particular one for a while and I know it's no longer made in croc-emboss. Please assist! Many thanks, Unoma



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

manjusaka said:


> Unoma, could you authenticate this trio please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> s.yimg.com/vf/ac/33/bf/1139762060-ac-4909xf7x0433x0600-m.jpg
> 
> s.yimg.com/vf/ac/28/12/1139762060-ac-5053xf7x0456x0600-m.jpg
> 
> s.yimg.com/vf/ac/ef/a3/1139762060-ac-3709xf7x0433x0600-m.jpg





manjusaka said:


> Sorry, here are the photos:
> 
> View attachment 2854992
> View attachment 2854993
> View attachment 2854994


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services


----------



## unoma

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hope this is okay  thank you!



Ask for a clearer photos. I want to see a direct focus shot


----------



## unoma

Scandibabe said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Please, would you be so kind to help me with authentificating of this gusset cabas. It's not en eBay listing, but our local Norwegian "eBay"-alike site.
> 
> Item: vertical gusset tote in camel colour
> Seller: kathrine
> Listing ref no.: 5464179
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=54641797&q=Celine&sort=0&ref=fas
> 
> Thanks in advance



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

lyndabtran said:


> Hi Unoma! Just another one please,
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161549135482&alt=web
> 
> Xbriannax
> 
> 161549135482
> 
> Celine black nano
> 
> Seems authentic to me, theres a receipt with it too but I just want to be sure because shes just received it and is now selling because she needs the money. Ill be paying with Paypal to be safe. Thanks!!



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

gizmosears said:


> Item:  Celine trio lipstick red
> Listing Number:  151540173584
> Seller: catmeow86
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item23487f8b10
> Comments: Please help authenticate.  Thank you!



Looks ok but need to see imprints and zipper marking


----------



## lyndabtran

Thanks so much, Unoma!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Scandibabe

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth




Thank you very much, I have bought it now 
Have a nice weekend


----------



## nai2012

Hello Unoma

I am new to this so not sure if the following is correct...for info I have won and therefore the bid has ended however wish for it to be authenticated before I pay

Item: Celine Phantom Leather Large Tote
Listing Number: 271727935271
Seller: rubtrose1106
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/217127935271?nav=WON&trxld=0
Comments: Please let me know if you require anything further - thanks in advance


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> Hello Unoma
> 
> I am new to this so not sure if the following is correct...for info I have won and therefore the bid has ended however wish for it to be authenticated before I pay
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Leather Large Tote
> Listing Number: 271727935271
> Seller: rubtrose1106
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/217127935271?nav=WON&trxld=0
> Comments: Please let me know if you require anything further - thanks in advance



Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking.
Please ALWAYS authenticate before you place a bid.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271727935...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271727935271&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you very much, I have bought it now
> Have a nice weekend



Congrats


----------



## unoma

lyndabtran said:


> Thanks so much, Unoma!! Really appreciate it.



You are welcome


----------



## elainie13

Hi, I'm very new to the Celine world but ventured to make my first purchase today with Fashionphile.  I know they're known to be reputable but I've definitely heard stories of fakes slipping past them so I just wanted to check authenticity with you Celine experts!

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Dune

Listing Number: N/A

Seller: Fashionphile

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Drummed-Calfskin-Mini-Belt-Bag-Dune-72698

Comments: I rushed to buy it since I didn't want to get it swooped from under me, but luckily Fashionphile has a 7 day return policy so I can always return it if authenticity is dubious.

Thanks in advance for all your help and I hope I didn't get burned on my first foray into Celine!


----------



## unoma

elainie13 said:


> Hi, I'm very new to the Celine world but ventured to make my first purchase today with Fashionphile.  I know they're known to be reputable but I've definitely heard stories of fakes slipping past them so I just wanted to check authenticity with you Celine experts!
> 
> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Dune
> 
> Listing Number: N/A
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Drummed-Calfskin-Mini-Belt-Bag-Dune-72698
> 
> Comments: I rushed to buy it since I didn't want to get it swooped from under me, but luckily Fashionphile has a 7 day return policy so I can always return it if authenticity is dubious.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help and I hope I didn't get burned on my first foray into Celine!



Belt is authentic but always authenticate before buying.
Congrats


----------



## poughkeepsie

Hi, me again, still in search of a Mini 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Calf Leather Skin Bought From London Selfridges
Listing Number: 261723464905
Seller: anna7733
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261723464905
Comments:     Asked for more photos, got a few (also got the photo of the receipt, but yeah, doesn't prove much). Here they are...












Thanks a million, again !


----------



## elainie13

unoma said:


> Belt is authentic but always authenticate before buying.
> Congrats


Thanks unoma!! Now I'm really excited to get the bag!!


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Photos are still blurry. Ask for clearer photos


New picture here.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## POW

Authenticate this Celine please....Thanks 

Item:Celine Trapeze
Listing Number:321632385108
Seller: mifashionista2013
Link:http://www.ebay.com/usr/mifashionista2013
Comments: I hope I didn't purchase a fake.  I have photos I took as well as the serial number.  I have not provided feedback yet and would like to reach out to the seller fist if it turns our this is a fake....Thanks


----------



## monovv

Item:100% Authentic Celine Trapeze gray brown medium $3100 Calfskin Lambskin Suede
Listing Number:181635737653
Seller:surichou0827
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181635737653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:thank you.


----------



## luutthu

Item: BRAND-NEW-Celine-Micro-Navy-Smooth-Leather-Tote-w-gold-hardware-NWT-Nov-2014
Listing Number:301477863463
Seller: alexamarieb
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...463?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46317b2027
Comments: Hi Umona! please help me athenticate this celine bag  thank you sooo much in advance


----------



## dovechovolate

Hello can you please help me authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage? The person is from carousell, a singapore based app market. 

Item:Celine Tri Color mini luggage
Listing Number:-
Seller: ombreee


Link:https://carousell.co/p/12335807/

I requested for more pictures on her luggage. these is what she gave me.
s22.postimg.org/itv6yht25/IMG_3996.jpg

s24.postimg.org/4fn7t9a81/IMG_3997.jpg

s11.postimg.org/omgwgo1vz/IMG_3988.jpg

s13.postimg.org/4wslmq7cj/IMG_3998.jpg

s28.postimg.org/z650wrc2h/IMG_3999.jpg

thank you~~


----------



## POW

Authenticate this Celine please....Thanks 

Item:Celine Trapeze 
Listing Number:321632385108 
Seller: mifashionista2013 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/usr/mifashionista2013 
Comments: I hope I didn't purchase a fake.  I Have not provided feedback on the purchase yet.  I also have pictures I took as well.  Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks


----------



## Lenapie

I'm interested in this bag listed on eBay, but am wary about its authenticity. Thanks in advance for the authentication! 

Item: Céline Micro Luggage (Souris)
Listing Number: 221651654609
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339b77d7d1
Comments:  Seller claims to be recommended by mypoupette, but recently received a negative feedback on a Céline bag that was said to be fake. So, I'm unsure of whether Seller is trustworthy or not. They seem to have quite a few Céline bags for sale, too.


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> I'm interested in this bag listed on eBay, but am wary about its authenticity. Thanks in advance for the authentication!
> 
> Item: Céline Micro Luggage (Souris)
> Listing Number: 221651654609
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339b77d7d1
> Comments:  Seller claims to be recommended by mypoupette, but recently received a negative feedback on a Céline bag that was said to be fake. So, I'm unsure of whether Seller is trustworthy or not. They seem to have quite a few Céline bags for sale, too.



Ask for zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

POW said:


> Authenticate this Celine please....Thanks
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number:321632385108
> Seller: mifashionista2013
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/usr/mifashionista2013
> Comments: I hope I didn't purchase a fake.  I Have not provided feedback on the purchase yet.  I also have pictures I took as well.  Please let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Thanks



Not sure why you didnt authenticate before bidding. Bag was sold over 8days ago.
Please use a third party authenticator.
www.authenticate4u.com.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32163238510...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321632385108&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

dovechovolate said:


> Hello can you please help me authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage? The person is from carousell, a singapore based app market.
> 
> Item:Celine Tri Color mini luggage
> Listing Number:-
> Seller: ombreee
> 
> 
> Link:https://carousell.co/p/12335807/
> 
> I requested for more pictures on her luggage. these is what she gave me.
> s22.postimg.org/itv6yht25/IMG_3996.jpg
> 
> s24.postimg.org/4fn7t9a81/IMG_3997.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/omgwgo1vz/IMG_3988.jpg
> 
> s13.postimg.org/4wslmq7cj/IMG_3998.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/z650wrc2h/IMG_3999.jpg
> 
> thank you~~



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

luutthu said:


> Item: BRAND-NEW-Celine-Micro-Navy-Smooth-Leather-Tote-w-gold-hardware-NWT-Nov-2014
> Listing Number:301477863463
> Seller: alexamarieb
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...463?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46317b2027
> Comments: Hi Umona! please help me athenticate this celine bag  thank you sooo much in advance



Ask for serial number, zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

monovv said:


> Item:100% Authentic Celine Trapeze gray brown medium $3100 Calfskin Lambskin Suede
> Listing Number:181635737653
> Seller:surichou0827
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181635737653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:thank you.



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> New picture here.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



I meant clearer photos of the zipper marking. NOT serial number


----------



## unoma

elainie13 said:


> Thanks unoma!! Now I'm really excited to get the bag!!



Congrats hun


----------



## unoma

poughkeepsie said:


> Hi, me again, still in search of a Mini
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Calf Leather Skin Bought From London Selfridges
> Listing Number: 261723464905
> Seller: anna7733
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261723464905
> Comments:     Asked for more photos, got a few (also got the photo of the receipt, but yeah, doesn't prove much). Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million, again !


Photos are TOO dark. Need to see brighter photos of serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## Lenapie

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking.



Thanks, Unoma! The seller has updated her listing with the picture.

Item: Céline Micro Luggage (Souris)
Listing Number: 221651654609
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339b77d7d1


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Thanks, Unoma! The seller has updated her listing with the picture.
> 
> Item: Céline Micro Luggage (Souris)
> Listing Number: 221651654609
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339b77d7d1



Micro is Authentic


----------



## aldal

Hi Unoma!

NWT Celine Handbag Luggage mini leather Beige
321637389259
itluxeandbrand 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae31513cb


----------



## POW

Hi, I took a picture


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> NWT Celine Handbag Luggage mini leather Beige
> 321637389259
> itluxeandbrand
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae31513cb



Bag is a FAKE


----------



## Lenapie

unoma said:


> Micro is Authentic



Thank you so much, Unoma!


----------



## dovechovolate

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


ty so much unoma~


----------



## LX1208

Dear authenticators,

Can someone please help me
to authenticate the following bag for me?

Its a Celine Trapeze:

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=106547663

I hope the pictures are enough.

TIA


----------



## alexandraxo

Hello! Is this black nano authentic?

Item: Brand New Céline Nano Mico Luggage Bag Black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: basicnotbasic
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-New-Cline-Nano-Mico-Luggage-Bag-Black-54b163b86afb68054e008ae3
Comments: The bag itself looks good to me, but the plastic and tags are major red flags.

Thanks!


----------



## unoma

LX1208 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Can someone please help me
> to authenticate the following bag for me?
> 
> Its a Celine Trapeze:
> 
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=106547663
> 
> I hope the pictures are enough.
> 
> TIA



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

alexandraxo said:


> Hello! Is this black nano authentic?
> 
> Item: Brand New Céline Nano Mico Luggage Bag Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: basicnotbasic
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-New-Cline-Nano-Mico-Luggage-Bag-Black-54b163b86afb68054e008ae3
> Comments: The bag itself looks good to me, but the plastic and tags are major red flags.
> 
> Thanks!



Imprints, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dovechovolate said:


> ty so much unoma~



Good luck next time


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Thank you so much, Unoma!



You are welcome


----------



## LX1208

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic




Thank you, dear


----------



## TimelessFash

Hello!

I'm in need of a little help with tracking down these Celine sunglasses! I know these are Celine sunglasses, but I can't determine the name of them, in addition to the color name. Any idea?

http://www.finishinstyleblog.com/pastel/blush-and-black/

The blogger wears them all over her posts, if you need better pictures/views.

Thanks!


----------



## heartfelt

Hi Unoma,

Can you please help authenticate? 

Item: CELINE  Off White, Black, & Cadet Blue Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 231447169457
Seller: richard19067
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Off-...g-/231447169457?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: I also attached the serial tag the seller sent.


----------



## Hongie16

Please help me authenticate this Celine mini luggage in black smooth leather. 
The seller claim this bag is real, and she have all the recipe and dustbag.
I need your second opinion. 
Thanks a lot for your help!

Item: Celine Mini luggage in black smooth leather
Listing Number:
Seller: Norwegian Seller
Link:http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=54801940&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=celine
Comment: Do celine bags use Lampo zipper?

I found this side online, fake celine with the same zipper and serial number as the bag i want to buy.
Please check: http://www.spotbags.cn/what-do-you-think-of-this-celine-handbag/
Do every celine bag have their own serial nummber?


----------



## lyndabtran

withdrawn request.


----------



## Justforu

Quote:
Item:trapeze
Listing Number:331446201822
Seller:inter100
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331446201822?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:thank you


----------



## Elissawolf1127

Hey everyone , I'm new to this site so please forgive me if im not doing this correctly lol... But as im sure most of you know it is hard to find celine bags in store especially in NY ... So I just purchased my very first pre owned celine handbag and I'm starting to have some second thoughts ... I just would love to know if this bag is 100% authentic and input would be great !!!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251777109802?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Elissawolf1127

Hey again ... I just wanted to give some more info ... Also I do no it was silly to not do this before I purchased it and the fact the seller has no feedback , but when I saw they accepted returns and I emailed them confirming that I felt much more comfortable , as per I have always had a very pleasnt experience with PayPal whenever there was an issue ... With all that being said I wanted to let you know this bag is the small celine phantom ... Serial number - F- PA- 0141
Both front small pocket and zipper inside pocket both have a tiny 8  came with care card and dustbag ( which this prob means nothing but I did notice the logo on my dustbag is very centered as I've seen on others it's closer to the bottom of the dustbag) 


Please let me know if this is helpful if not I can send additional pictures


----------



## Elissawolf1127

Hey sorry here is the additional information 
Item - auth celine phantom royal blue luggage bag
Listing number - 25177109802
Seller-Alex.sco


----------



## Elissawolf1127

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251777109802?txnId=0

And the link one more time


----------



## jchu

Hi there! 
I would really appreciate if you can authenticate this Nano for me! 


Item: Céline Nano Luggage Tote in Olive 
 Listing Number: Item # CEL23157
 Seller: The RealReal 
 Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-16
 Comments: I can't get any further photos. Even if you can provide feedback in history of this consigner selling fakes or not? 


Much thanks!! I'm desperately looking for a Nano! 


Julie


----------



## unoma

jchu said:


> Hi there!
> I would really appreciate if you can authenticate this Nano for me!
> 
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Luggage Tote in Olive
> Listing Number: Item # CEL23157
> Seller: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-16
> Comments: I can't get any further photos. Even if you can provide feedback in history of this consigner selling fakes or not?
> 
> 
> Much thanks!! I'm desperately looking for a Nano!
> 
> 
> Julie



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Elissawolf1127 said:


> Hey everyone , I'm new to this site so please forgive me if im not doing this correctly lol... But as im sure most of you know it is hard to find celine bags in store especially in NY ... So I just purchased my very first pre owned celine handbag and I'm starting to have some second thoughts ... I just would love to know if this bag is 100% authentic and input would be great !!!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251777109802?_mwBanner=1





Elissawolf1127 said:


> Hey again ... I just wanted to give some more info ... Also I do no it was silly to not do this before I purchased it and the fact the seller has no feedback , but when I saw they accepted returns and I emailed them confirming that I felt much more comfortable , as per I have always had a very pleasnt experience with PayPal whenever there was an issue ... With all that being said I wanted to let you know this bag is the small celine phantom ... Serial number - F- PA- 0141
> Both front small pocket and zipper inside pocket both have a tiny 8  came with care card and dustbag ( which this prob means nothing but I did notice the logo on my dustbag is very centered as I've seen on others it's closer to the bottom of the dustbag)
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this is helpful if not I can send additional pictures





Elissawolf1127 said:


> Hey sorry here is the additional information
> Item - auth celine phantom royal blue luggage bag
> Listing number - 25177109802
> Seller-Alex.sco





Elissawolf1127 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251777109802?txnId=0
> 
> And the link one more time



The Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote:
> Item:trapeze
> Listing Number:331446201822
> Seller:inter100
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331446201822?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:thank you



Photos are very blurry


----------



## unoma

Hongie16 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Celine mini luggage in black smooth leather.
> The seller claim this bag is real, and she have all the recipe and dustbag.
> I need your second opinion.
> Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini luggage in black smooth leather
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Norwegian Seller
> Link:http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=54801940&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=celine
> Comment: Do celine bags use Lampo zipper?
> 
> I found this side online, fake celine with the same zipper and serial number as the bag i want to buy.
> Please check: http://www.spotbags.cn/what-do-you-think-of-this-celine-handbag/
> Do every celine bag have their own serial nummber?



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate?
> 
> Item: CELINE  Off White, Black, & Cadet Blue Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 231447169457
> Seller: richard19067
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Off-...g-/231447169457?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: I also attached the serial tag the seller sent.



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

LX1208 said:


> Thank you, dear


----------



## Elissawolf1127

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## POW

Can you suggest another site besides.  authenticate4u, have not received a response yet.


----------



## angelstar17

Item: Celine Micro shopper
Listing number: n/a
Seller: LizRoth
Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/92307-lizroth-celine-tote
Comments: according to site the authenticate all items. Please I need your help!!!!!


----------



## Smoothop

POW said:


> Can you suggest another site besides.  authenticate4u, have not received a response yet.


Try     *****************.com    and choose pre purchase evaluation ....they take 2 days.


----------



## Justroc7

Hi, I was hoping someone can help me with Authenticating this for me. I would really appreciate it. My husband bought it for me for Christmas from  a high end consignment store but I have my doubts on it. We paid $2200. The site has all the detailed photos. Please help

Item: Celine Phantom Orange Calf Hair
Listing number: n/a
Seller: Mosh Posh 
Link: https://moshposh.bigseapreview.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=6865
Comments: according to site 100% authenticate all items. Please I need your help!!!!! The code inside pocket is so faint the first letter is S but the the other 2 letters you can t even make out and the last 4 numbers are 1121.


----------



## Lenapie

Eyeing another Céline bag on eBay. Thank you in advance for authenticating, Unomo!

Item: Céline Tri-color Micro Luggage
Listing #: 121539405824
Seller: sabinascloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4c502800
Comment: Seller has 100% positive feedback and seems to have quite the credentials for authenticating bags. Everything seems right, just wanted to confirm here. Thanks!


----------



## edz83

Please help Authenticate This Celine 

Item: Celine Black Nano 
Listing #:161558075021
Seller: xbriannax
	 	Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Black-Nano-/161558075021? 

Thanks


----------



## nai2012

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, all imprints and zipper marking.
> Please ALWAYS authenticate before you place a bid.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271727935...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271727935271&_rdc=1



I am hoping the attachments are attached 

The seller said there are no numbers on the zips and has refused to photograph them. However he has provided the photos attached


----------



## nai2012

nai2012 said:


> I am hoping the attachments are attached
> 
> The seller said there are no numbers on the zips and has refused to photograph them. However he has provided the photos attached



And this one


----------



## POW

Justroc7 said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone can help me with Authenticating this for me. I would really appreciate it. My husband bought it for me for Christmas from  a high end consignment store but I have my doubts on it. We paid $2200. The site has all the detailed photos. Please help
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Orange Calf Hair
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: Mosh Posh
> Link: https://moshposh.bigseapreview.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=6865
> Comments: according to site 100% authenticate all items. Please I need your help!!!!! The code inside pocket is so faint the first letter is S but the the other 2 letters you can t even make out and the last 4 numbers are 1121.


Hope you receive a response, this is what I was told on an Ebay purchase. 
Originally Posted by POW
Authenticate this Celine please....Thanks 

Item:Celine Trapeze 
Listing Number:321632385108 
Seller: mifashionista2013 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/usr/mifashionista2013 
Comments: I hope I didn't purchase a fake. I Have not provided feedback on the purchase yet. I also have pictures I took as well. Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks
Not sure why you didnt authenticate before bidding. Bag was sold over 8days ago.
Please use a third party authenticator.
http://www.authenticate4u.com.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321632385108...108&_rdc=1


----------



## 2012lancaster

Hi dear authenticators!

Would you mind taking a look at this Céline Micro luggage please? I bought the bag of Ebay and the seller seems legit but I would like to be 100% sure. I posted the Ebay link but I don't know if you can still see it, as I already paid?

Item: Céline Micro Luggage black smooth leather
Listing Number: 251772821772
Seller: Eda Seeker
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251772821772?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Let me know if you need more pictures!

Thank you so much in advance! I really appreciate what you do for us.


----------



## unoma

2012lancaster said:


> Hi dear authenticators!
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at this Céline Micro luggage please? I bought the bag of Ebay and the seller seems legit but I would like to be 100% sure. I posted the Ebay link but I don't know if you can still see it, as I already paid?
> 
> Item: Céline Micro Luggage black smooth leather
> Listing Number: 251772821772
> Seller: Eda Seeker
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251772821772?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Let me know if you need more pictures!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! I really appreciate what you do for us.



Please next time authenticate BEFORE bidding. You could have saved yourself the stress of returning the bag.
Black Micro is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> I am hoping the attachments are attached
> 
> The seller said there are no numbers on the zips and has refused to photograph them. However he has provided the photos attached





nai2012 said:


> And this one



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

edz83 said:


> Please help Authenticate This Celine
> 
> Item: Celine Black Nano
> Listing #:161558075021
> Seller: xbriannax
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Black-Nano-/161558075021?
> 
> Thanks



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Eyeing another Céline bag on eBay. Thank you in advance for authenticating, Unomo!
> 
> Item: Céline Tri-color Micro Luggage
> Listing #: 121539405824
> Seller: sabinascloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4c502800
> Comment: Seller has 100% positive feedback and seems to have quite the credentials for authenticating bags. Everything seems right, just wanted to confirm here. Thanks!



Ask for CLEARER photos of the zipper marking and also serial number. Photos are too blurry and i need to see them.


----------



## unoma

Justroc7 said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone can help me with Authenticating this for me. I would really appreciate it. My husband bought it for me for Christmas from  a high end consignment store but I have my doubts on it. We paid $2200. The site has all the detailed photos. Please help
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Orange Calf Hair
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: Mosh Posh
> Link: https://moshposh.bigseapreview.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=6865
> Comments: according to site 100% authenticate all items. Please I need your help!!!!! The code inside pocket is so faint the first letter is S but the the other 2 letters you can t even make out and the last 4 numbers are 1121.



Link not opening.


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> Item: Celine Micro shopper
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: LizRoth
> Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/92307-lizroth-celine-tote
> Comments: according to site the authenticate all items. Please I need your help!!!!!



Is that the zipper marking you were sent for that bag?
Based on the photo you attach, the bag is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Elissawolf1127 said:


> Thank you so much !!!


----------



## unoma

POW said:


> Authenticate this Celine please....Thanks
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number:321632385108
> Seller: mifashionista2013
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/usr/mifashionista2013
> Comments: I hope I didn't purchase a fake.  I have photos I took as well as the serial number.  I have not provided feedback yet and would like to reach out to the seller fist if it turns our this is a fake....Thanks





POW said:


> Authenticate this Celine please....Thanks
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number:321632385108
> Seller: mifashionista2013
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/usr/mifashionista2013
> Comments: I hope I didn't purchase a fake.  I Have not provided feedback on the purchase yet.  I also have pictures I took as well.  Please let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Thanks





POW said:


> Hi, I took a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857346
> View attachment 2857347
> View attachment 2857349



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## nai2012

Thank u so much for your help. Appreciate it and in future I will authenticate before I buy x


----------



## 2012lancaster

unoma said:


> Please next time authenticate BEFORE bidding. You could have saved yourself the stress of returning the bag.
> Black Micro is a FAKE



Thanks so much for speedy help!! I definitely should have sought your help before buying! I'll know better for next time!

Thank you once again!


----------



## msPing

Description: authentic celine micro orage
Items: 221661483606
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221661483606 
Comments:
Thanks ladies!!!!!!


----------



## unoma

msPing said:


> Description: authentic celine micro orage
> Items: 221661483606
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221661483606
> Comments:
> Thanks ladies!!!!!!



Micro Orage is Auth


----------



## unoma

2012lancaster said:


> Thanks so much for speedy help!! I definitely should have sought your help before buying! I'll know better for next time!
> 
> Thank you once again!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Could you take a look at this bag please?  Thanks in advance!


Item: 100% AUTH Celine Nano Mini Luggage Pink Tote Handbag Leather Original Receipt
Listing Number: 351285523530
Seller: yroshyoco
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351285523530


----------



## unoma

Storm Spirit said:


> Could you take a look at this bag please?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: 100% AUTH Celine Nano Mini Luggage Pink Tote Handbag Leather Original Receipt
> Listing Number: 351285523530
> Seller: yroshyoco
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351285523530



Very bad Fake
Nano is a FAKE


----------



## Storm Spirit

unoma said:


> Very bad Fake
> Nano is a FAKE



Yikes! *removed from watch list* Thank you unoma


----------



## POW

Thanks for getting back to me, very much appreciated


----------



## angelstar17

unoma said:


> Is that the zipper marking you were sent for that bag?
> Based on the photo you attach, the bag is a FAKE


I made the mistake of purchasing without authenticating it first. I took the picture of the zipper marking..so it's a fake? It's horrible how shop hers "guarantees authenticity" and it's selling fake bags;(


----------



## acjoy

Hello could you authenticate for me THANK YOU!

Description: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE DUNE PEBBLED LEATHER BAG TOTE
Items: 331443066327
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2b8bd5d7


----------



## unoma

acjoy said:


> Hello could you authenticate for me THANK YOU!
> 
> Description: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE DUNE PEBBLED LEATHER BAG TOTE
> Items: 331443066327
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2b8bd5d7



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## rehana

Hey! I found this Celine bag surprisingly at tjmaxx...I know they've had a reputation of selling fake bags in the past. Is this one real or fake?? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you in advance for looking at it! It seems too good to be true...


----------



## Kappa psi

Just jumped on this on eBay. Wondering/hoping it's real 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CELINE-...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf0684e99


----------



## yl777

Hello, could you authenticate this bag please? I just found this on ebay and I love the color combo!

Item: BRAND NEW NWT CELINE Dark Grey Smooth Leather Mini Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 321641510856
Seller: designermgt
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321641510856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


Thank you so much!!


----------



## rehana

JK - I can see how fake my bag is now after doing some online research


----------



## Justroc7

Unoma, thank you for taking the time to look. When I click on the link it opens just fine. Can't you try again. If you scroll towards the bottom you see the photos. If not shall I just post them on here? Sorry kinda new to this


----------



## Lenapie

unoma said:


> Ask for CLEARER photos of the zipper marking and also serial number. Photos are too blurry and i need to see them.



Thanks, Unoma. I've sent the seller an email asking for those. Waiting on her response now. Will post again when she updates me.


----------



## Maedy

Item:CELINE SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number:
Seller: Monkey914w
Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/91361-monkey914w-celine-shoulder-bag


----------



## classic71

Could somebody please authenticate this Phantom for me?http://www.designer-vintage.com/Cél...&page.size=24&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine


----------



## Justroc7

Justroc7 said:


> Unoma, thank you for taking the time to look. When I click on the link it opens just fine. Can't you try again. If you scroll towards the bottom you see the photos. If not shall I just post them on here? Sorry kinda new to this


https://mymoshposh.com/celine-orange-calf-hair-small-square-phantom-luggage-tote-bag


----------



## hyerim517

Please authenticate this bag for me!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Mint
Listing #: 181624092132 
Seller: Kia6814
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Celine-...FOwp70AmDnApzVo8gOv90%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I have attached photos that were not included in the listing itself. I know that the listing has ended but it should still be accessible


----------



## kill4chips

Hello, I have been reading posts on this forum for a long time but completely new to actually taking part. And totally desperate to authentifictate Celine Mini Tricolour Luggage bag I purchased on eBay! Please help 

Item:Celine Tricolour Bag
Listing Number:321628316878
Seller:enkh
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628316878?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comments:I will try to attach photographs I have taken myself, perhaps I could use your advise please

Many thanks


----------



## bagsnshoes5

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Vertical bicolor Glacier Black blue new BAG HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 281547093468
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281547093468?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!





unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth



Hi Unoma,

I just received the bag.  Would you please help me confirm that the bag is authentic?  

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## crusimo

WOULD REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP! Need to return this tomorrow if it is fake and can get my money back. Thank you!

Item: Celine Luggage Tote - Black Leather
Listing Number: n/A
Seller: Markaevii
Link: http://www.modacruz.com//dolap/MARKAEVII/Celine-Luggage-Tote-canta/75780
Comments: Very worried once I saw the receipt included (see attached), apparently buyer bought it from fashionqueen.net in 2012, which is now closed. Did not come with a dust bag or a should strap, or any other celine labels/barcodes.


Seller: 
Link: http://www.modacruz.com/dolap/MARKAEVII


----------



## crusimo

For more photos please see the attached pics and the pics at the links below:

http://pho.to/8eHCi


----------



## unoma

Storm Spirit said:


> Yikes! *removed from watch list* Thank you unoma



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

POW said:


> Thanks for getting back to me, very much appreciated



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> I made the mistake of purchasing without authenticating it first. I took the picture of the zipper marking..so it's a fake? It's horrible how shop hers "guarantees authenticity" and it's selling fake bags;(


Please post ALL the photos of the bag you took and i will check the bag agin.
Include auction link


----------



## unoma

rehana said:


> Hey! I found this Celine bag surprisingly at tjmaxx...I know they've had a reputation of selling fake bags in the past. Is this one real or fake??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862265
> View attachment 2862266
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for looking at it! It seems too good to be true...



I am not sure why you expect us to authenticate a bag base on one photo of a bag you took from a store?


----------



## unoma

Kappa psi said:


> Just jumped on this on eBay. Wondering/hoping it's real
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CELINE-...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf0684e99



Did you win the auction?
Please use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

yl777 said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this bag please? I just found this on ebay and I love the color combo!
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW NWT CELINE Dark Grey Smooth Leather Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 321641510856
> Seller: designermgt
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321641510856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Thanks, Unoma. I've sent the seller an email asking for those. Waiting on her response now. Will post again when she updates me.



Ok


----------



## unoma

Maedy said:


> Item:CELINE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Monkey914w
> Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/91361-monkey914w-celine-shoulder-bag



I need to see serial number, all imprints and any zipper marking on the bag


----------



## unoma

classic71 said:


> Could somebody please authenticate this Phantom for me?http://www.designer-vintage.com/Cél...&page.size=24&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine



Please next time us the correct format.
Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Justroc7 said:


> https://mymoshposh.com/celine-orange-calf-hair-small-square-phantom-luggage-tote-bag



Orange Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

hyerim517 said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Mint
> Listing #: 181624092132
> Seller: Kia6814
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Celine-...FOwp70AmDnApzVo8gOv90%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I have attached photos that were not included in the listing itself. I know that the listing has ended but it should still be accessible



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

kill4chips said:


> Hello, I have been reading posts on this forum for a long time but completely new to actually taking part. And totally desperate to authentifictate Celine Mini Tricolour Luggage bag I purchased on eBay! Please help
> 
> Item:Celine Tricolour Bag
> Listing Number:321628316878
> Seller:enkh
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628316878?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments:I will try to attach photographs I have taken myself, perhaps I could use your advise please
> 
> Many thanks



Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I just received the bag.  Would you please help me confirm that the bag is authentic?
> 
> I really appreciate your help!



Cabas is Auth.
Congrats


----------



## unoma

crusimo said:


> WOULD REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP! Need to return this tomorrow if it is fake and can get my money back. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote - Black Leather
> Listing Number: n/A
> Seller: Markaevii
> Link: http://www.modacruz.com//dolap/MARKAEVII/Celine-Luggage-Tote-canta/75780
> Comments: Very worried once I saw the receipt included (see attached), apparently buyer bought it from fashionqueen.net in 2012, which is now closed. Did not come with a dust bag or a should strap, or any other celine labels/barcodes.
> 
> 
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.modacruz.com/dolap/MARKAEVII


Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

crusimo said:


> For more photos please see the attached pics and the pics at the links below:
> 
> http://pho.to/8eHCi



Link?


----------



## Kappa psi

I ended up purchasing this bag from eBay with the option to return if I'm not happy

Listing number:  261731405465
Seller:  Rulis55
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/261701498950?nav=SEARCH


----------



## unoma

Kappa psi said:


> I ended up purchasing this bag from eBay with the option to return if I'm not happy
> 
> Listing number:  261731405465
> Seller:  Rulis55
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/261701498950?nav=SEARCH



Auction ended almost a month ago.
Use a third party authenticator. www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## crusimo

Hi Unoma,

Here are the links: 


http://pho.to/8eLFH http://pho.to/8eLFH

http://share.pho.to/8eHCi http://share.pho.to/8eHCi

http://share.pho.to/8eLFt http://share.pho.to/8eLFt

http://pho.to/8eLJ2 http://pho.to/8eLJ2

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## unoma

crusimo said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> 
> http://pho.to/8eLFH http://pho.to/8eLFH
> 
> http://share.pho.to/8eHCi http://share.pho.to/8eHCi
> 
> http://share.pho.to/8eLFt http://share.pho.to/8eLFt
> 
> http://pho.to/8eLJ2 http://pho.to/8eLJ2
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



I meant Auction link?


----------



## crusimo

H Unoma,

I did not buy it from ebay, it is a local site: here is the link to auction order: https://www.modacruz.com/dolap/crusimo/favoriler


----------



## yl777

unoma said:


> Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking



Thank you for taking the time to look at my request. I have messaged the seller asking for the photos you have suggested. I will post the required photos when I hear back from the seller.

Thanks again!


----------



## classic71

Thank you Unoma!! &#9825;


----------



## Storm Spirit

unoma said:


> Better luck next time



Out of curiosity was the nano ever available in other shades of pink, or just fluorescent pink?


----------



## kill4chips

unoma said:


> Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


Dear Unoma, 
I am so grateful that you responded to my more then clamsy post! Thank you so much. I did attach all the photos -at least I thought this is what I am doing-but only one photo appears to be visible for others. 
I will try again,
Please be patient with me, 
I am not fluent on this Forum yet


----------



## kill4chips

kill4chips said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I am so grateful that you responded to my more then clamsy post! Thank you so much. I did attach all the photos -at least I thought this is what I am doing-but only one photo appears to be visible for others.
> I will try again,
> Please be patient with me,
> I am not fluent on this Forum yet


I only seem to be able to attach one photo a a time - and if I try s few only the last uploaded one appears


----------



## kill4chips

And more pics if required :


----------



## kill4chips

And one more picture


----------



## kill4chips

Sorry, photo goes now


----------



## anichka_1

Hi! Could you please authenticate this tie knot? 

Item: Celine Tie knot 
Listing #: 151550187318
Seller: 10joyce 
Link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151550187318


----------



## kaitl

can you please authenticate? is the hardware on this bag supposed to be gold or silver?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251727977384?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

celine leather phantom tote
listing: 251727977384
seller: authenticlovers
serial number F-PA-0162


----------



## bagsnshoes5

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth.
> Congrats



Yayy!  Thank you SO MUCH for your help, you're the best!!


----------



## blackbear2126

Hello Ladies, 
I know Yoogis closet is a big website, but still want to make sure it is NOT a fake bag  Thanks in advance. 
Here is the link

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-slate-blue-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-bag-45698.html


----------



## Cressilda

Hello! Please authenticate this Trapeze on ebay:

Item: Celine Small / Mini Trapeze Drummed Calfskin in Dune
Listing Number: 151555745044
Seller: bagmistress
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151555745044?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Many thanks!


----------



## tamaralei

Hi dears

Could you help to authenticate this medium luggage from ebay.de ?

Celine Medium Luggage Bag
Listing Number 281560596867
Seller mweustermann2012
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281560596867?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
The listing has been ended already-would greatly appreciate your help


----------



## unoma

tamaralei said:


> Hi dears
> 
> Could you help to authenticate this medium luggage from ebay.de ?
> 
> Celine Medium Luggage Bag
> Listing Number 281560596867
> Seller mweustermann2012
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/281560596867?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> The listing has been ended already-would greatly appreciate your help



I need to serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

Cressilda said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this Trapeze on ebay:
> 
> Item: Celine Small / Mini Trapeze Drummed Calfskin in Dune
> Listing Number: 151555745044
> Seller: bagmistress
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151555745044?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> Many thanks!



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

blackbear2126 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I know Yoogis closet is a big website, but still want to make sure it is NOT a fake bag  Thanks in advance.
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-slate-blue-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-bag-45698.html



Link isnt opening


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Yayy!  Thank you SO MUCH for your help, you're the best!!



Thank you hun


----------



## unoma

kaitl said:


> can you please authenticate? is the hardware on this bag supposed to be gold or silver?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251727977384?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> celine leather phantom tote
> listing: 251727977384
> seller: authenticlovers
> serial number F-PA-0162



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## ossobucco

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic


Many thanks unoma!!!!


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this tie knot?
> 
> Item: Celine Tie knot
> Listing #: 151550187318
> Seller: 10joyce
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151550187318



Tie is Authentic


----------



## unoma

kill4chips said:


> Hello, I have been reading posts on this forum for a long time but completely new to actually taking part. And totally desperate to authentifictate Celine Mini Tricolour Luggage bag I purchased on eBay! Please help
> 
> Item:Celine Tricolour Bag
> Listing Number:321628316878
> Seller:enkh
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628316878?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments:I will try to attach photographs I have taken myself, perhaps I could use your advise please
> 
> Many thanks





kill4chips said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I am so grateful that you responded to my more then clamsy post! Thank you so much. I did attach all the photos -at least I thought this is what I am doing-but only one photo appears to be visible for others.
> I will try again,
> Please be patient with me,
> I am not fluent on this Forum yet





kill4chips said:


> I only seem to be able to attach one photo a a time - and if I try s few only the last uploaded one appears





kill4chips said:


> And more pics if required :





kill4chips said:


> Sorry, photo goes now



Medium is Authentic.


----------



## unoma

classic71 said:


> Thank you Unoma!! &#9825;


----------



## unoma

yl777 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look at my request. I have messaged the seller asking for the photos you have suggested. I will post the required photos when I hear back from the seller.
> 
> Thanks again!



ok


----------



## birmingham

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Hi Unoma,
Can you elaborate please as I would need to return this back to my seller to obtain a refund.
Thanks..


----------



## unoma

birmingham said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Can you elaborate please as I would need to return this back to my seller to obtain a refund.
> Thanks..



Use a third party authenticator to resolve any dispute.
Good luck


----------



## tamaralei

Dear unoma i requested the pics and will post them shortly, thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

tamaralei said:


> Dear unoma i requested the pics and will post them shortly, thank you so much!



ok


----------



## kill4chips

Dear Unoma,
I found one more picture of the zipper marking so I will add this too


----------



## kill4chips

Sorry, just realised that I have already got an snswer from you. I am so thrilled! Firstly because I have got a response from you - thank you so much! And secondly because the bag is authentic! I am simply overwhelmed at so much luck 
Many, many thanks again, Unoma


----------



## Pinggogo

Can someone help verify this Celine Micro Luggage for me? Greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Black
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: Rakuten Auction seller
Link: http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12282981/a/10000011

I bought this bag in Japan Auction site. The seller provides some pics in the link but no receipts.
I investigated lots sites information and checked the stitch, name imprint, maker tag and series number tag. What confused me is the series tag. Mostly said there are 2 sets of X-XX-0000 letter and numbers on inner zipper tag. The one I got is with one set and Made In Italy inprint. But, in the previous thread of this forum, someone said her friend's Authentific Bag is like mine. Can some experts help verify for me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## kaitl

Could you specify what you mean by that? Like a zipper brand name?


----------



## blackbear2126

unoma said:


> Link isnt opening




Oh sorry about that Unoma. I clicked on it, it did open. Anyways here are some screenshot pics. Here is the link again http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-slate-blue-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-bag-45698.html


----------



## Scandibabe

Dear Unoma, would you be so kind to help me with the authentificating this mini luggage? I've just become Celine fan  
The listing is in the Norwegian "eBay"-alike site: www.finn.no

Name: Celine mini luggage
Seller: Frida
Reference: 54621118
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=54621118&ref=stream

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## kaitl

kaitl said:


> can you please authenticate? is the hardware on this bag supposed to be gold or silver?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251727977384?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> celine leather phantom tote
> listing: 251727977384
> seller: authenticlovers
> serial number F-PA-0162


can you please authenticate? is the hardware on this bag supposed to be gold or silver?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251727977384?...84.m1423.l2648

celine leather phantom tote
listing: 251727977384
seller: authenticlovers
serial number F-PA-0162

the zippers have no markings both look like the shown picture

thanks in advance


----------



## yl777

unoma said:


> Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma,

So the seller responded to my request with these additional photos. I hope these are the relevant ones: 

file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/zipper.html
file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/zipper%202.html
file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/photo.html
file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/photo.html

The seller also said that there is already a photo of the serial number on the original listing: F-CU-0164

Thank you so much again for doing this! I really appreciate it.


----------



## NatalieR

Hello, I am hoping you can help me, I have already bought a fake celine luggage from eBay and it is a nightmare. Please tell me what you think of this one:



Item: 151555487392
Listing Number:???
Seller: emaroznic
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151555487392?redirect=mobile
Comments:


----------



## ktla

I have been sent these photos by a friend and do not have any links. Hoping it can still be authenticated. 
Many thanks.


----------



## hoorayforhelen

please help authenticate this:
Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Square Large Handbag Tote
Item Number: MAL2754178971
Seller: bagsstation from Malleries
Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...quare-large-handbag-tote-i-178971-s-2754.html


----------



## tamaralei

tamaralei said:


> Dear unoma i requested the pics and will post them shortly, thank you so much!



Here they are:

directupload.net/file/d/3871/swrei36l_jpg.htm
directupload.net/file/d/3871/l59p66jd_jpg.htm
directupload.net/file/d/3871/mrhw92i3_jpg.htm
directupload.net/file/d/3871/g9yqat8m_jpg.htm
directupload.net/file/d/3871/xnxbkbxq_jpg.htm

Sorry cant seem to post the images, please look at the linked pictures!


Is this bag authentic? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## mariamatrook

Hi everyone! Will someone please be able to authenticate this Celine trapeze for me? 

Thank you so much!! 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-han...andbag-valentines-day-designer-bag/1097038487


----------



## xBENNAx

please help authenticate this:
Item: Celine beige wallet
Item Number: 161563742325
Seller: freeguy44
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161563742325?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thanks so much


----------



## mdb3112

Hello everyone! I'm a new poster to the forum and was hoping someone could help me authenticate the purse below. Thank you in advance for your help!!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Souris
Listing Number: 221651654609
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Tote-Bag-Handbag-mint-condition-/221651654609


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> please help authenticate this:
> Item: Celine beige wallet
> Item Number: 161563742325
> Seller: freeguy44
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161563742325?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thanks so much



I cant authenticate with three photos.


----------



## unoma

mariamatrook said:


> Hi everyone! Will someone please be able to authenticate this Celine trapeze for me?
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-han...andbag-valentines-day-designer-bag/1097038487


I have stop authenticating for such website.
Please use a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

tamaralei said:


> Here they are:
> 
> directupload.net/file/d/3871/swrei36l_jpg.htm
> directupload.net/file/d/3871/l59p66jd_jpg.htm
> directupload.net/file/d/3871/mrhw92i3_jpg.htm
> directupload.net/file/d/3871/g9yqat8m_jpg.htm
> directupload.net/file/d/3871/xnxbkbxq_jpg.htm
> 
> Sorry cant seem to post the images, please look at the linked pictures!
> 
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Thanks so much in advance



Need to see auction link and i can not view additional photos


----------



## unoma

hoorayforhelen said:


> please help authenticate this:
> Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Square Large Handbag Tote
> Item Number: MAL2754178971
> Seller: bagsstation from Malleries
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...quare-large-handbag-tote-i-178971-s-2754.html



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

ktla said:


> I have been sent these photos by a friend and do not have any links. Hoping it can still be authenticated.
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865225
> View attachment 2865226
> View attachment 2865227
> View attachment 2865228
> View attachment 2865229
> View attachment 2865230
> View attachment 2865231
> View attachment 2865232



Need to see auction link. I know this bag is listed on ebay.


----------



## unoma

NatalieR said:


> Hello, I am hoping you can help me, I have already bought a fake celine luggage from eBay and it is a nightmare. Please tell me what you think of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Item: 151555487392
> Listing Number:???
> Seller: emaroznic
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151555487392?redirect=mobile
> Comments:



Unfortunately, this bag is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

yl777 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> So the seller responded to my request with these additional photos. I hope these are the relevant ones:
> 
> file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/zipper.html
> file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/zipper%202.html
> file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/photo.html
> file:///C:/Users/yhx-home/Desktop/photo.html
> 
> The seller also said that there is already a photo of the serial number on the original listing: F-CU-0164
> 
> Thank you so much again for doing this! I really appreciate it.


Need to see auction link and i can not view additional photos


----------



## unoma

kaitl said:


> can you please authenticate? is the hardware on this bag supposed to be gold or silver?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251727977384?...84.m1423.l2648
> 
> celine leather phantom tote
> listing: 251727977384
> seller: authenticlovers
> serial number F-PA-0162
> 
> the zippers have no markings both look like the shown picture
> 
> thanks in advance



I do not feel comfortable authenticating this bag


----------



## tamaralei

unoma said:


> Need to see auction link and i can not view additional photos


Hi dears

Could you help to authenticate this medium luggage from ebay.de ?

Celine Medium Luggage Bag
Listing Number 281560596867
Seller mweustermann2012
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281560596867?...:MEBIDX:IT
The listing has been ended already-would greatly appreciate your help 

http://s18.postimg.org/zcapw93mh/image.jpg

http://s21.postimg.org/msmnroeev/image.jpg

http://s3.postimg.org/t66ed5v83/image.jpg

http://s24.postimg.org/3qk8di0c5/image.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/hwnzrqukp/image.jpg

Hope it works now


----------



## Pinggogo

:help::help::help: I couldn't edit my pervious post. Sorry for my reposting! The return deadline is due on Jan. 20. Desparately need someone's help to verify this Celine Micro Luggage for me? Greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Black
Listing Number: 10000011
Seller: Rakuten Auction seller
Link: http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12282981/a/10000011

I bought this bag in Japan Auction site. The seller provides more pics in the link -  http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12282981/a/10000011.And, I managed to upload some in my post.This auction has deadline for reconfirmation or the payment will be made to the seller. My deadline is Jan. 20. Can some experts help with my inquiry...


----------



## unoma

Scandibabe said:


> Dear Unoma, would you be so kind to help me with the authentificating this mini luggage? I've just become Celine fan
> The listing is in the Norwegian "eBay"-alike site: www.finn.no
> 
> Name: Celine mini luggage
> Seller: Frida
> Reference: 54621118
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=54621118&ref=stream
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

blackbear2126 said:


> Oh sorry about that Unoma. I clicked on it, it did open. Anyways here are some screenshot pics. Here is the link again http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-slate-blue-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-bag-45698.html
> View attachment 2864945
> View attachment 2864949
> View attachment 2864950
> View attachment 2864951
> View attachment 2864952
> View attachment 2864953
> View attachment 2864954
> View attachment 2864955
> View attachment 2864956



Box is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Pinggogo said:


> Can someone help verify this Celine Micro Luggage for me? Greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Black
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: Rakuten Auction seller
> Link: http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12282981/a/10000011
> 
> I bought this bag in Japan Auction site. The seller provides some pics in the link but no receipts.
> I investigated lots sites information and checked the stitch, name imprint, maker tag and series number tag. What confused me is the series tag. Mostly said there are 2 sets of X-XX-0000 letter and numbers on inner zipper tag. The one I got is with one set and Made In Italy inprint. But, in the previous thread of this forum, someone said her friend's Authentific Bag is like mine. Can some experts help verify for me? Thanks a lot!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

kill4chips said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I found one more picture of the zipper marking so I will add this too





kill4chips said:


> Sorry, just realised that I have already got an snswer from you. I am so thrilled! Firstly because I have got a response from you - thank you so much! And secondly because the bag is authentic! I am simply overwhelmed at so much luck
> Many, many thanks again, Unoma



Thank you and congrats


----------



## unoma

Pinggogo said:


> :help::help::help: I couldn't edit my pervious post. Sorry for my reposting! The return deadline is due on Jan. 20. Desparately need someone's help to verify this Celine Micro Luggage for me? Greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Black
> Listing Number: 10000011
> Seller: Rakuten Auction seller
> Link: http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12282981/a/10000011
> 
> I bought this bag in Japan Auction site. The seller provides more pics in the link -  http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12282981/a/10000011.And, I managed to upload some in my post.This auction has deadline for reconfirmation or the payment will be made to the seller. My deadline is Jan. 20. Can some experts help with my inquiry...



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

tamaralei said:


> Hi dears
> 
> Could you help to authenticate this medium luggage from ebay.de ?
> 
> Celine Medium Luggage Bag
> Listing Number 281560596867
> Seller mweustermann2012
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/281560596867?...:MEBIDX:IT
> The listing has been ended already-would greatly appreciate your help
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/zcapw93mh/image.jpg
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/msmnroeev/image.jpg
> 
> http://s3.postimg.org/t66ed5v83/image.jpg
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/3qk8di0c5/image.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/hwnzrqukp/image.jpg
> 
> Hope it works now



Include all zipper markings on the zipper head


----------



## jojoluvshandbag

Hi, there, I would appreciate if you could authenticate this bag for me:

ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221664898568?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller id: syh14
listing number: 221664898568
seriel number: 164173dls.010v

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## unoma

jojoluvshandbag said:


> Hi, there, I would appreciate if you could authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221664898568?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller id: syh14
> listing number: 221664898568
> seriel number: 164173dls.010v
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Serial number, all imprints and maybe zipper marking


----------



## Pinggogo

unoma said:


> Mini is a FAKE


Unoma,  thank you so much for your unselfish help! I wish I have found this site before my purchase to avoid all those troubles! :cry:


----------



## mdb3112

mdb3112 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a new poster to the forum and was hoping someone could help me authenticate the purse below. Thank you in advance for your help!!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Souris
> Listing Number: 221651654609
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Tote-Bag-Handbag-mint-condition-/221651654609



So sorry--figured out how to effectively use the search function and saw Unoma had already authenticated. Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## ktla

Here are the listing details for the bag. 

Thank you! 






Item: New Authentic Celine Medium Beige Phantom Luggage Bag 


Listing Number:
201264395189


Seller: thepea2010


Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201264395189


----------



## sharontbl76

Dear , appreciate if you could help to authenticate this based on your expertise.  

Thank you very much.. 



Item: USED AUTH CELINE LARGE TRAPEZE BLACK AND WHITE TOTE FLAP BAG


Seller: ema_dicker

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/271741983938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## HJPurse

Hi, would you please help to take a look at this bag, thank you.
Item: 100% Authentic Celine classic flap box bag in Camel Tan - Retail $4,600
Seller: fashionista-cupcake
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251799064110
Comments: i m not sure if there should be a serial number inside the bag, the seller said there is none that she can find. She said she bought it directly from saks fifth avenue.


----------



## Chantel112012

Hi
Can someone please help me authenticate this handbag. I purchased it before finding out about this site. The seller says it is 100% authentic and purchased it at Neiman Marcus but I've been searching non stop and now think it may be a fake  please help any way you can. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/181643613021?txnId=1303057214008


----------



## blessedXYZ

so sorry been encountering connection issues and unable to post in full .. tried at least 40 over tries.. all 3 posts are of same auction, unable to upload pictures =(


----------



## blessedXYZ

Trying with just the eBay item number sorry! ... trying with more details...trying again =?

Item: Celine Box Bag
eBay Item Number: 151555224845
Seller: pianisimomc


----------



## blessedXYZ

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Celine-C...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item234965350d


----------



## MariaV

Hi Unoma, 

Can you please help me authenticate this?

Thanks so much, 
Maria

Item: Celine red Mini Luggage handbag
Listing Number: 261740133975
Seller: harris0626-us 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261740133975?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Maria
> 
> Item: Celine red Mini Luggage handbag
> Listing Number: 261740133975
> Seller: harris0626-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261740133975?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Red Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

blessedXYZ said:


> Trying with just the eBay item number sorry! ... trying with more details...trying again =?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> eBay Item Number: 151555224845
> Seller: pianisimomc





blessedXYZ said:


> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Celine-C...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item234965350d



Photos are stolen and seller sold a fake phantom bag


----------



## unoma

Chantel112012 said:


> Hi
> Can someone please help me authenticate this handbag. I purchased it before finding out about this site. The seller says it is 100% authentic and purchased it at Neiman Marcus but I've been searching non stop and now think it may be a fake  please help any way you can.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181643613021?txnId=1303057214008


Next time use the correct format.
Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> Hi, would you please help to take a look at this bag, thank you.
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine classic flap box bag in Camel Tan - Retail $4,600
> Seller: fashionista-cupcake
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251799064110
> Comments: i m not sure if there should be a serial number inside the bag, the seller said there is none that she can find. She said she bought it directly from saks fifth avenue.



Photos are stolen


----------



## MariaV

unoma said:


> Red Mini is Authentic



Thanks, Unoma! This made my day!


----------



## unoma

sharontbl76 said:


> Dear , appreciate if you could help to authenticate this based on your expertise.
> 
> Thank you very much..
> 
> 
> 
> Item: USED AUTH CELINE LARGE TRAPEZE BLACK AND WHITE TOTE FLAP BAG
> 
> 
> Seller: ema_dicker
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/271741983938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

ktla said:


> Here are the listing details for the bag.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: New Authentic Celine Medium Beige Phantom Luggage Bag
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 201264395189
> Seller: thepea2010
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201264395189



Beige Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

mdb3112 said:


> So sorry--figured out how to effectively use the search function and saw Unoma had already authenticated. Thank you for taking the time to do this!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Pinggogo said:


> Unoma,  thank you so much for your unselfish help! I wish I have found this site before my purchase to avoid all those troubles! :cry:



Better luck next time


----------



## Chantel112012

Thank you unoma I'm sorry I'm new to this site and didn't know how I was suppose to post or get info about the handbag. Now I feel relieved. Thank you once again.


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Thanks, Unoma! This made my day!


----------



## MS2012

Hello Unoma, 

Can you please help me authenticate this? thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-CE...%2B3VWEtD2hHB%2BViaP8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## edz83

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Thanks for the help


----------



## blessedXYZ

Really appreciate you going out of the way to assist UNOMA!!


----------



## ktla

Thank you!!!


----------



## luutthu

Hi Unoma!

would you please help me with this bag. 

Item: Celine Cobalt Blue Micro Luggage Handbag Smooth leather 100% Auth
Seller: jingouano
Listing Number: 121545260113
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Coba...113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4ca97c51

Comments:
I requested this seller for additional pictures. This seller sounded a little weird via emails... but I am hoping that she really did not know how to take pictures and use ebay, not because she was just hiding something. Anyways, thank you so much!

also, attached are the pictures she sent me.


----------



## redgirl23666

Greetings everyone  I purchased my first pre owned Celine bag and would like to make sure it is the "real" Celine. Please authenticate, thanks in advance! 

Item Number 231446207267
Name Arcvil9 EBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/231446207267?_mwBanner=1


----------



## redgirl23666

redgirl23666	Greetings everyone  I purchased my first pre owned Celine bag and would like to make sure it is the "real" Celine. Please authenticate, thanks in advance! 

Item Number 231446207267
Name Arcvil9 EBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/231446207267?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Selene_5319

Appreciate if you would help me authenticate this celine handbag please

Item: brand new celine dune beige drummed leather

Seller: deedee88

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231458060416


----------



## MS2012

Hello, could you authenticate this too please 
(This one is in smooth leather) Thank you so much!

Item: 
NEW AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE Tote Bag Calf Leather Alll Black

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-CE...341?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2349a00d7d


----------



## czienkosky

Hello,

Can someone please take a look at this for me?
Thank you!

Item:  Authentic Celine Khaki Black Lambskin Horizontal Cabas Tote Handbag 145-9-1
Seller:  Standingpoint
Item Number:  221664134382
Comments:  none


----------



## unoma

MS2012 said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this too please
> (This one is in smooth leather) Thank you so much!
> 
> Item:
> NEW AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE Tote Bag Calf Leather Alll Black
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-CE...341?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2349a00d7d



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

czienkosky said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please take a look at this for me?
> Thank you!
> 
> Item:  Authentic Celine Khaki Black Lambskin Horizontal Cabas Tote Handbag 145-9-1
> Seller:  Standingpoint
> Item Number:  221664134382
> Comments:  none



Cabas is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22166413438...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221664134382&_rdc=1


----------



## czienkosky

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22166413438...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221664134382&_rdc=1


Thank you!


----------



## Savtse27

Hi Unoma, Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze? It is so gorgeous! Crossing my fingers that it is authentic. 

Item: Celine Trapeze Black
Item Number: 271745045615
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271745045615?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Is this Celine Trapeze the small size or the medium size? I know for sure it is not the large.  This is the measurements per the listing: W47 x H24 x D17cm(W18.5" x H9.4" x D6.6")  Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

Selene_5319 said:


> Appreciate if you would help me authenticate this celine handbag please
> 
> Item: brand new celine dune beige drummed leather
> 
> Seller: deedee88
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231458060416



Mini Dune is Auth


----------



## unoma

redgirl23666 said:


> Greetings everyone  I purchased my first pre owned Celine bag and would like to make sure it is the "real" Celine. Please authenticate, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Number 231446207267
> Name Arcvil9 EBay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/231446207267?_mwBanner=1





redgirl23666 said:


> redgirl23666	Greetings everyone  I purchased my first pre owned Celine bag and would like to make sure it is the "real" Celine. Please authenticate, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Number 231446207267
> Name Arcvil9 EBay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/231446207267?_mwBanner=1



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

luutthu said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> would you please help me with this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Cobalt Blue Micro Luggage Handbag Smooth leather 100% Auth
> Seller: jingouano
> Listing Number: 121545260113
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Coba...113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4ca97c51
> 
> Comments:
> I requested this seller for additional pictures. This seller sounded a little weird via emails... but I am hoping that she really did not know how to take pictures and use ebay, not because she was just hiding something. Anyways, thank you so much!
> 
> also, attached are the pictures she sent me.



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

edz83 said:


> Thanks for the help


----------



## unoma

blessedXYZ said:


> Really appreciate you going out of the way to assist UNOMA!!


----------



## unoma

ktla said:


> Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

czienkosky said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze? It is so gorgeous! Crossing my fingers that it is authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Black
> Item Number: 271745045615
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271745045615?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Is this Celine Trapeze the small size or the medium size? I know for sure it is not the large.  This is the measurements per the listing: W47 x H24 x D17cm(W18.5" x H9.4" x D6.6")  Thank you so much!



Auction ended two days ago.
It is a medium size and i need to serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> Auction ended two days ago.
> It is a medium size and i need to serial number and zipper marking



I purchased it two days ago but I didn't post for authentication right away because I was waiting for the seller to receive the bag from his retail store to take for me the requested pictures 

  He should be sending me the extra pics today.  I posted for authentication today because I'm so excited for the bag and impatient  Thanks so much Unoma!


----------



## luutthu

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## Andalyn

Hello,

Can you authenticate this listing?

Listing name: Authentic Celine Calfskin leather Box bag clutch and crossbody ex condition

Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...n-/231454617643?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1120

Thank you so much!


----------



## JeanetteIsabell

Hello, could you help me authenticate these two shoulder bags from Celine?  Thank you so much!  

Item: *Auth CELINE Macadam Drawstring Shoulder Bag Brown BK PVC Leather Italy M07512*
Listing Number:  331438625694
Seller: Brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331438625694?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Also: 

Item: *100% AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK BROWN PVC LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG*
Listing Number:  301430356072
Seller:  minatoward 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301430356072?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much for the help,


----------



## acjoy

Hello, could you help me authenticate ? Thank you so much! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag - Dune Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: 218925344
Seller: qilikulu
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Dune-Pebbled-Leather/218925344

Thank you soon much!


----------



## acjoy

Hello could you authenticate for me THANK YOU !!! I JUST BOUGHT IT BUT HAVE A BAD FEELING THAT ITS A FAKE...BUT I haven't paid yet..UGH sometimes wine and Ebay are NOT a good pair! I know it should be a live auction...

Item: celine luggage mini
Listing Number: 151559266972
Seller: labellavitaiii
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-luggage-mini-/151559266972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2349a2e29c


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, Can you please authenticate this  Celine Trapeze? It is so gorgeous! Crossing my fingers that it is  authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Black
> Item Number: 271745045615
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271745045615?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Is this Celine Trapeze the small size or the medium size? I  know for sure it is not the large.  This is the measurements per the  listing: W47 x H24 x D17cm(W18.5" x H9.4" x D6.6")  Thank you so  much!






unoma said:


> Auction ended two days ago.
> It is a medium size and i need to serial number and zipper marking



The seller sent me these pictures. I am so worried because I don't see the marking on the zipper  

 I am still awaiting the date code picture.  I am praying very hard that this beauty is authentic.  Thank you so much!!











































I don't see any marking on the zipper  So worried that this may be a super fake


----------



## Savtse27




----------



## Savtse27

Thank you so much Unoma.  I will post the date code picture as soon as I get it.  I am so worried that this bag my be a superfake because I do not see any marking on the zipper.  Crossing my fingers.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi ladies.

I bought this bag from ebay for $350. I know the price is too good to be true. 
As the handle is now loose, I would want to know if the bag is real before I bring it to a Celine store to be repaired or just the local bag repair stalls.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kyokyo

Hi could you please help to authenticate this celine trapeze?
thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Trapeze in Navy Blue
Listing Number: 251800312506
Seller: heartprettythings
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Almost-N...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item3aa077daba


----------



## unoma

luutthu said:


> Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Andalyn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you authenticate this listing?
> 
> Listing name: Authentic Celine Calfskin leather Box bag clutch and crossbody ex condition
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...n-/231454617643?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1120
> 
> Thank you so much!



Did you win the bag? Need to see serial number and any zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

JeanetteIsabell said:


> Hello, could you help me authenticate these two shoulder bags from Celine?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: *Auth CELINE Macadam Drawstring Shoulder Bag Brown BK PVC Leather Italy M07512*
> Listing Number:  331438625694
> Seller: Brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331438625694?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Item: *100% AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK BROWN PVC LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG*
> Listing Number:  301430356072
> Seller:  minatoward
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301430356072?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much for the help,



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Please report your request


----------



## unoma

acjoy said:


> Hello, could you help me authenticate ? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag - Dune Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 218925344
> Seller: qilikulu
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Dune-Pebbled-Leather/218925344
> 
> Thank you soon much!



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

acjoy said:


> Hello could you authenticate for me THANK YOU !!! I JUST BOUGHT IT BUT HAVE A BAD FEELING THAT ITS A FAKE...BUT I haven't paid yet..UGH sometimes wine and Ebay are NOT a good pair! I know it should be a live auction...
> 
> Item: celine luggage mini
> Listing Number: 151559266972
> Seller: labellavitaiii
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-luggage-mini-/151559266972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2349a2e29c



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

r0s3sss said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I bought this bag from ebay for $350. I know the price is too good to be true.
> As the handle is now loose, I would want to know if the bag is real before I bring it to a Celine store to be repaired or just the local bag repair stalls.
> 
> Thanks in advance


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator( http://www.authenticate4u.com) or any other services.


----------



## unoma

r0s3sss said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I bought this bag from ebay for $350. I know the price is too good to be true.
> As the handle is now loose, I would want to know if the bag is real before I bring it to a Celine store to be repaired or just the local bag repair stalls.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## acjoy

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


Thank you soon much Unoma for looking at it for me a really appreciate it so much!


----------



## ikim23

Hello,
I've asked the seller for photos of the zipper marking and logo stamp. Any help ladies? xo


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, Can you please authenticate this  Celine Trapeze? It is so gorgeous! Crossing my fingers that it is  authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Black
> Item Number: 271745045615
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271745045615?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comment: Is this Celine Trapeze the small size or the medium size? I  know for sure it is not the large.  This is the measurements per the  listing: W47 x H24 x D17cm(W18.5" x H9.4" x D6.6")  Thank you so  much!





unoma said:


> Auction ended two days ago.
> It is a medium size and i need to serial number and zipper marking





Savtse27 said:


> The seller sent me these pictures. I am so worried because I don't see the marking on the zipper
> 
> I am still awaiting the date code picture.  I am praying very hard that this beauty is authentic.  Thank you so much!!





Savtse27 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma.  I will post the date code picture as soon as I get it.  I am so worried that this bag my be a superfake because I do not see any marking on the zipper.  Crossing my fingers.  Thank you so much for your help!




Hi Unoma, could you please help me?  

The seller sent me more pictures, I've put them all in this photobucket album:

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/s...eline Trapeze Medium Black Croc?sort=3&page=1



The seller have yet to send me a picture of the date code.  He said he  can't find it.  I am trying to show him where to look so hopefully I  will get the date code picture today. 

Here are the zipper marking pictures.  













As you can see, there  are no "I" zipper marking on the main zipper  pull.  The zipper pull of  the back pocket looks like it has some sort  of a marking but I am not  sure. 

 I've asked the seller about this and he responded with: 

*"**About the Luggage line, the Micro and Mini luggage will have a '8' in the zipper.
And the nano is always have a 'i' there.
About the Trapeze, some time will not have the stamp on the zipper such as the Phantom line.
Since difference line will have a difference warehouse, that will be some item didn't have the mark on there.
Please don't worry, we have inspected this item double time and this is 100% authentic item."*

Is it okay for some zipper pulls on the Celine Trapeze/Phantom to not have the "I" marking? 

Based on everything you see so far, does this Celine  Trapeze have any hopes of being authentic?  

Since I've already paid for this bag, can I tell him to send me the bag and I will take my own  pictures when I receive it? I will do that if you at least think that this bag has no red flags.

Please help! Thank you so so much for your expertise!


----------



## Savtse27

-


----------



## caralm

Hello! I was hoping you could please authenticate this one for me. Thank you 

Item: Beautiful Condition Celine Mini Luggage Beige Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 151558086889
Seller: lvu56
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-C...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234990e0e9

I have also asked the seller for photos of the serial number tag and more of the interior and will post when I receive them. Thanks!


----------



## JeanetteIsabell

Hi again, I am sorry to have done bags at once - I realized soon after that I should have done one at a time.  Thank you 

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK BROWN PVC LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 301430356072
Seller: minatoward 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301430356072...:MEBIDX:IT

I appreciate the time you take for all our requests, Unoma.


----------



## ikim23

ikim23 said:


> Hello,
> I've asked the seller for photos of the zipper marking and logo stamp. Any help ladies? xo





Here are additional photos! Thank you in advance =)


----------



## r0s3sss

unoma said:


> Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Hi. Thanks for accommodating my request. Although as I was taking photos, I kinda have a feeling it is fake.

Please help.. 

Thanks


----------



## r0s3sss

r0s3sss said:


> Hi. Thanks for accommodating my request. Although as I was taking photos, I kinda have a feeling it is fake.
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks



3 more pics


----------



## Chantel112012

Item: Celine micro luggage tote (lune)
Listing: 171257249575
Seller: Melouie328 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171257249575

Is this authentic please and thank you!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Hi,

Would you mind authenticating this bag?

Name: celine trapeze 
Seller: ema_dicker
ID: 271741983938
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271741983938?redirect=mobile

Thank you


----------



## charley2015

Hi I am new to this forum, please help if you can

Item: Celine Trapeze Tricolour 

Listing Number: 181639831170 (ebay)

Seller: brandnew111

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181639831170?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: The auction has now ended but the winner has requested to cancel. Seller has said she will resist at buy it now for £650. Should I request more photos?


----------



## Nicnb

Hi can someone please authenticate this, thankyou!

Item: AUTH Celine Luggage Tote Handbag - RED 
Listing Number: 161561361607
Seller: sienalucca
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161561361607


----------



## XXZ

Item:Celine & Suede & Leather Nano Luggage Tote (27132) Shoulder Bag

Listing Number: none

Seller:CASHINMYBAG

Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...g-blue-brown-and-black-1624501/?tref=category

Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. I really want a nano luggage! Thanks a lot!


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this, thankyou!
> 
> Item: AUTH Celine Luggage Tote Handbag - RED
> Listing Number: 161561361607
> Seller: sienalucca
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161561361607



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

XXZ said:


> Item:Celine & Suede & Leather Nano Luggage Tote (27132) Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing Number: none
> 
> Seller:CASHINMYBAG
> 
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...g-blue-brown-and-black-1624501/?tref=category
> 
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. I really want a nano luggage! Thanks a lot!



I can not view the photos


----------



## unoma

charley2015 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, please help if you can
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Tricolour
> 
> Listing Number: 181639831170 (ebay)
> 
> Seller: brandnew111
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181639831170?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: The auction has now ended but the winner has requested to cancel. Seller has said she will resist at buy it now for £650. Should I request more photos?



Request more photos.


----------



## unoma

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this bag?
> 
> Name: celine trapeze
> Seller: ema_dicker
> ID: 271741983938
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271741983938?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Chantel112012 said:


> Item: Celine micro luggage tote (lune)
> Listing: 171257249575
> Seller: Melouie328
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171257249575
> 
> Is this authentic please and thank you!



Micro is Authentic


----------



## unoma

r0s3sss said:


> Hi. Thanks for accommodating my request. Although as I was taking photos, I kinda have a feeling it is fake.
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks





r0s3sss said:


> 3 more pics



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

JeanetteIsabell said:


> Hi again, I am sorry to have done bags at once - I realized soon after that I should have done one at a time.  Thank you
> 
> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK BROWN PVC LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number: 301430356072
> Seller: minatoward
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301430356072...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I appreciate the time you take for all our requests, Unoma.



Use a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

caralm said:


> Hello! I was hoping you could please authenticate this one for me. Thank you
> 
> Item: Beautiful Condition Celine Mini Luggage Beige Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 151558086889
> Seller: lvu56
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-C...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234990e0e9
> 
> I have also asked the seller for photos of the serial number tag and more of the interior and will post when I receive them. Thanks!



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## Chantel112012

unoma said:


> Micro is Authentic



Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

acjoy said:


> Thank you soon much Unoma for looking at it for me a really appreciate it so much!


----------



## unoma

ikim23 said:


> Hello,
> I've asked the seller for photos of the zipper marking and logo stamp. Any help ladies? xo



Use a third party authenticator.
***************** or authenticate4u
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, could you please help me?
> 
> The seller sent me more pictures, I've put them all in this photobucket album:
> 
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/s...eline Trapeze Medium Black Croc?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> The seller have yet to send me a picture of the date code.  He said he  can't find it.  I am trying to show him where to look so hopefully I  will get the date code picture today.
> 
> Here are the zipper marking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there  are no "I" zipper marking on the main zipper  pull.  The zipper pull of  the back pocket looks like it has some sort  of a marking but I am not  sure.
> 
> I've asked the seller about this and he responded with:
> 
> *"**About the Luggage line, the Micro and Mini luggage will have a '8' in the zipper.
> And the nano is always have a 'i' there.
> About the Trapeze, some time will not have the stamp on the zipper such as the Phantom line.
> Since difference line will have a difference warehouse, that will be some item didn't have the mark on there.
> Please don't worry, we have inspected this item double time and this is 100% authentic item."*
> 
> Is it okay for some zipper pulls on the Celine Trapeze/Phantom to not have the "I" marking?
> 
> Based on everything you see so far, does this Celine  Trapeze have any hopes of being authentic?
> 
> Since I've already paid for this bag, can I tell him to send me the bag and I will take my own  pictures when I receive it? I will do that if you at least think that this bag has no red flags.
> 
> Please help! Thank you so so much for your expertise!



I need to see the zipper marking.


----------



## XXZ

unoma said:


> I can not view the photos



Please check this ebay link, I believe it's the same seller as the link I posted.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blue...610?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4a880ce2


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> I need to see the zipper marking.



Hi Unoma, this is the picture the seller sent to me. 

This bag does not have the zipper marking.

The seller said that some Celine Trapeze does not have the zipper marking.  



The seller also cannot find the serial number.

I've told him it could be located in one of the pockets or the back zipper pocket but he still can't seem to find it.

He sent me this message this morning:

*"The item is took already to our appraiser there to inspect the serial no.
Please give us about 1 week to inspect it, thank you for your attention
We are sorry about we will make a late shipment to you."*




 I've already paid for the bag 4 days ago but it has not been shipped. It  looks like he needs another week to try to locate the serial number or check why this bag doesn't have one. 

I think he is sending the bag off to professional authentication or  something.  I really like this bag but I want to  ask for a refund if it is an obvious fake.

Should I wait the one week that he is requesting or just ask him to issue me a refund and cancel the transaction?  I've purchased from him many times before without any problems. 

Here is the album of the pictures he sent me again: http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/savannahtse27/library/Celine%20Trapeze%20Medium%20Black%20Croc?sort=3&page=1

Thank you!


----------



## pinkeeluvsya

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Red Bag - Satchel
Listing Number:
Seller: 1642346
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-bag-satchel-red-1642346/


I bought it but this will be my first celine bag so I'm nervous, thank you!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

Item: Celine Handbag
Listing no:121546882808
Seller: annaloprete2011
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-H...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c4cc23ef8 

TIA!


----------



## miazfryer

Hello thanks for the help!  

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 151558809007
Seller: maidakhanxo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-/151558809007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23499be5af


----------



## r0s3sss

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Hi

Sorry for the troubles.

Here's the link : http://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=111523860744&txnId=0


Thanks


----------



## Nicnb

Thank you!!


----------



## Nicnb

Can someone please authenticate this, thank you.

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER 
Listing Number: 151462254682
Seller: claralfre
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151462254682


----------



## sparksndheels

Item: Authentic celine phantom bag 
 Listing Number:121548768865
 Seller: omaravfc
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121548768865?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments: I have done a search and didn't come across anything so would love some feedback before I bid


----------



## diordesert99

Item: Calfskin Burgundy Celine Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 261742581849
Seller: b35tg0at
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Auth-C...r-/261742581849?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1653


----------



## charley2015

unoma said:


> Request more photos.



Thanks for your response. She has sent this photo of the zip and apologises it's not that clear but it has a letter z on it. Also claims the serial number is inside the smaller back pocket and is too tight to photograph.


----------



## charley2015

unoma said:


> Request more photos.



I also have a photo of the receipt but again there's no guarantee this is the same bag is there? Any help you can give I would be very grateful. Many thanks


----------



## Jew2015

I would like to check if this Celine phantom bag is authentic if anyone can please help me out it would be greatly appreciated!

Item number: Celine phantom pebbled leather tote purse handbag
Listing number: 261737559540
User ID: maxbios7
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261737559540


----------



## unoma

XXZ said:


> Please check this ebay link, I believe it's the same seller as the link I posted.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blue...610?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4a880ce2



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

pinkeeluvsya said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Red Bag - Satchel
> Listing Number:
> Seller: 1642346
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-bag-satchel-red-1642346/
> 
> 
> I bought it but this will be my first celine bag so I'm nervous, thank you!!



I can not view the photos.


----------



## unoma

Sugar Cane said:


> Item: Celine Handbag
> Listing no:121546882808
> Seller: annaloprete2011
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-H...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c4cc23ef8
> 
> TIA!



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

miazfryer said:


> Hello thanks for the help!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 151558809007
> Seller: maidakhanxo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-/151558809007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23499be5af



Phantom is a  Fake


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

r0s3sss said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for the troubles.
> 
> Here's the link : http://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=111523860744&txnId=0
> 
> 
> Thanks



Link not opening


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Can someone please authenticate this, thank you.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number: 151462254682
> Seller: claralfre
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151462254682



Auction ended more than 2month ago.


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> Item: Authentic celine phantom bag
> Listing Number:121548768865
> Seller: omaravfc
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121548768865?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I have done a search and didn't come across anything so would love some feedback before I bid



Phantom is  a Fake


----------



## unoma

lee85718 said:


> Item: Calfskin Burgundy Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 261742581849
> Seller: b35tg0at
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Auth-C...r-/261742581849?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1653



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

charley2015 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, please help if you can
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Tricolour
> 
> Listing Number: 181639831170 (ebay)
> 
> Seller: brandnew111
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181639831170?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: The auction has now ended but the winner has requested to cancel. Seller has said she will resist at buy it now for £650. Should I request more photos?





charley2015 said:


> Thanks for your response. She has sent this photo of the zip and apologises it's not that clear but it has a letter z on it. Also claims the serial number is inside the smaller back pocket and is too tight to photograph.





charley2015 said:


> I also have a photo of the receipt but again there's no guarantee this is the same bag is there? Any help you can give I would be very grateful. Many thanks



I asked for zipper marking and serial number.


----------



## unoma

Jew2015 said:


> I would like to check if this Celine phantom bag is authentic if anyone can please help me out it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item number: Celine phantom pebbled leather tote purse handbag
> Listing number: 261737559540
> User ID: maxbios7
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261737559540



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## sparksndheels

unoma said:


> Phantom is  a Fake


 
Wow thank you so much for quick reply! Cant believe it has 20 bids up to 750 pounds!


----------



## diordesert99

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


thank you!!! really appreciate it!


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> I need to see the zipper marking.





Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, this is the picture the seller sent to me.
> 
> This bag does not have the zipper marking.
> 
> The seller said that some Celine Trapeze does not have the zipper marking.
> 
> 
> 
> The seller also cannot find the serial number.
> 
> I've told him it could be located in one of the pockets or the back zipper pocket but he still can't seem to find it.
> 
> He sent me this message this morning:
> 
> *"The item is took already to our appraiser there to inspect the serial no.
> Please give us about 1 week to inspect it, thank you for your attention
> We are sorry about we will make a late shipment to you."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already paid for the bag 4 days ago but it has not been shipped. It  looks like he needs another week to try to locate the serial number or check why this bag doesn't have one.
> 
> I think he is sending the bag off to professional authentication or  something.  I really like this bag but I want to  ask for a refund if it is an obvious fake.
> 
> Should I wait the one week that he is requesting or just ask him to issue me a refund and cancel the transaction?  I've purchased from him many times before without any problems.
> 
> Here is the album of the pictures he sent me again: http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/s...eline Trapeze Medium Black Croc?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you!



*
Bump*

 Please let me know if I should request for a refund?  I really don't want to wait for another week and find out it is fake when I've already paid 5 days ago 

I've attached the picture seller sent to me of the zipper marking.  He said not all Trapeze have the zipper marking.  Thanks


----------



## sparksndheels

Okay one more that also doesn't have previous posts if you don't mind )

Item: CELINE Phantom Luggage Black Medium
 Listing Number: 181647722121
 Seller: cartman13990
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Ph...21?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2a4b0c4689


----------



## Jew2015

I would like to know if this Celine phantom is real 
Item: Celine tote


----------



## pinkeeluvsya

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Red Bag - Satchel
Listing Number:
Seller: 1642346
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-...l-red-1642346/


I bought it but this will be my first celine bag so I'm nervous, thank you!!


I know you couldn't open the links earlier but please see the attached photos, thank you again!


----------



## miazfryer

unoma said:


> Phantom is a  Fake


Thank you unoma!


----------



## Nicnb

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM IN ELECTRIC BLUE  
Listing: 151560319972
Seller: claralfre
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151560319972


Is this authentic? please and thank you..


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM IN ELECTRIC BLUE
> Listing: 151560319972
> Seller: claralfre
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151560319972
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? please and thank you..



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

miazfryer said:


> Thank you unoma!


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate..

Item: Authentic Black Celine Phantom Bag Medium 
Listing: 281573942341
Seller: Leilabarros2015
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281573942341

The same seller has another phantom for sale in a taupe color that I want authenticated I can post that one seperate if needed. Thank you


----------



## cocobuba

Thank you in advance for your amazing help!

Item: Celine Phantom Bag in Glacier
Listing Number: 752750498
Seller: hannelore01
Link: https://m.ricardo.ch/Auction/752750498?step=detail&backfromlogin=true&page=pdp


----------



## pearlywhearly

Hello! Please authenticate this bag for me  Thanks so much! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag

Listing Number: 221669515110

Seller: eula.uk2014 (3 )

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...10?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item339c885f66


----------



## Andalyn

unoma said:


> Did you win the bag? Need to see serial number and any zipper marking.




Thank you for the response.  I didn't win the bag but it got relisted.  Seller claims the winner did not pay.  I asked for more photos based on what you needed.  So far no response so I'm going to stay away from the auction.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## sylvie51128

Item: Celine Nano Tricolor Luggage Tote Handbag
Listing Number:251798804470
Seller:bamarolltide23
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...4dddd4e&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=151560319972

Please authenticate this bag for me, I have been searching for this colour combination forever, but the Celine tag in the interior looks different from the one my friend has and the price seems too good to be true...thanks in advance!


----------



## sharontbl76

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Dear Unoma, seller mentioned the photos have lady been included. Would you be able to see based on your expertise. Sincere appreciation. 



Item: USED AUTH CELINE LARGE TRAPEZE BLACK AND WHITE TOTE FLAP BAG


Seller: ema_dicker

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/271741983...84.m1438.l2648


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> Okay one more that also doesn't have previous posts if you don't mind )
> 
> Item: CELINE Phantom Luggage Black Medium
> Listing Number: 181647722121
> Seller: cartman13990
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Ph...21?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2a4b0c4689



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pinkeeluvsya said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Red Bag - Satchel
> Listing Number:
> Seller: 1642346
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-...l-red-1642346/
> 
> 
> I bought it but this will be my first celine bag so I'm nervous, thank you!!
> 
> 
> I know you couldn't open the links earlier but please see the attached photos, thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 2871774
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871775
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871776
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871777



Need to see auction link


----------



## unoma

miazfryer said:


> Thank you unoma!


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM IN ELECTRIC BLUE
> Listing: 151560319972
> Seller: claralfre
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151560319972
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? please and thank you..



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate..
> 
> Item: Authentic Black Celine Phantom Bag Medium
> Listing: 281573942341
> Seller: Leilabarros2015
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281573942341
> 
> The same seller has another phantom for sale in a taupe color that I want authenticated I can post that one seperate if needed. Thank you



Looks off but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

..


----------



## unoma

cocobuba said:


> Thank you in advance for your amazing help!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag in Glacier
> Listing Number: 752750498
> Seller: hannelore01
> Link: https://m.ricardo.ch/Auction/752750498?step=detail&backfromlogin=true&page=pdp



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

pearlywhearly said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this bag for me  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 221669515110
> 
> Seller: eula.uk2014 (3 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...10?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item339c885f66



Need to see any zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sylvie51128 said:


> Item: Celine Nano Tricolor Luggage Tote Handbag
> Listing Number:251798804470
> Seller:bamarolltide23
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...4dddd4e&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=151560319972
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me, I have been searching for this colour combination forever, but the Celine tag in the interior looks different from the one my friend has and the price seems too good to be true...thanks in advance!


Looks off but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sharontbl76 said:


> Dear , appreciate if you could help to authenticate this based on your expertise.
> 
> Thank you very much..
> 
> 
> 
> Item: USED AUTH CELINE LARGE TRAPEZE BLACK AND WHITE TOTE FLAP BAG
> 
> 
> Seller: ema_dicker
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/271741983938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648





sharontbl76 said:


> Dear Unoma, seller mentioned the photos have lady been included. Would you be able to see based on your expertise. Sincere appreciation.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: USED AUTH CELINE LARGE TRAPEZE BLACK AND WHITE TOTE FLAP BAG
> 
> 
> Seller: ema_dicker
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/271741983...84.m1438.l2648



I asked for zipper marking


----------



## sparksndheels

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Thanks Unoma. I asked exactly as you said it 'zipper marking' and she said that she doesn't know what I mean as the bag doesn't have zipper. But she has sent me a copy of the reciept. 

I assume that you meant the front pouch zipper?


----------



## sparksndheels

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Unoma, she has added 2 pics of the inside zip and outside, hope this is what you mean?  

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181647722121?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## LV_Dentelle

Please can you tell me your opinion.
I ´m sure that THIS is a FAKE Celine and NOT authentic.
It will me gret if someome has a look on it- many thanks!!!


Item: Celine
Listing Number: 191485476949
Seller: yalolv
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191485476949?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

If you need some pictures, please let me know!!!
Thanks for your help- you ´re great, guys!!!


----------



## kimchi_celine

Hi, can you pls authenticate:

Item: Céline medium Trapeze bag
Listing Number: 231441496799
Seller: jamochka82 (http://www.ebay.com/usr/jamochka82?_trksid=p2047675.l2559) 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...g-/231441496799?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Do all Trapeze bags have a serial number inside? I just bought a khaki medium from Saks, 2014 model, and did not see a serial number anywhere!! But I bought it from Saks so I would assume it's real?!


----------



## ssv003

Item: CELINE Natural Calfskin Small Phantom
Listing Number: 68892
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-small-phantom-luggage-tan-68892
Comments: Hi Unoma! It's been so long. Hope you are well!  Thank you!


----------



## Personify

Hi ladies,

Could you please authenticate this item?

1) 100%authentic Celine phantom black crocodile embossed leather tote bag
2) Seller: dogdoggydoo
3) Listing # 321649095537
4) http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...ODILE-EMBOSSED-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-/321649095537

Thank you very much!


----------



## fakepink

Hi guys, could someone please authenticate this bag?

Item: Bag Celie trapeze. Beige color
Listing Number: 131405153660
Seller: 8814657
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bag-Celi...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e985b857c
Comments: If anyone could authenticate ASAP as the listing ends in 11 hours!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fakepink

and one more please!

Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Drummed Leather Dune Grey Handbag Bag
Listing Number: MAL2754177859
Seller: bagsstation
Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...r-dune-grey-handbag-bag--i-177859-s-2754.html


----------



## Fifi00

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me, thanks a lot. Is this bag from 2012?


----------



## lflo29

Can someone please authenticate this mini luggage for me? Thank you!


----------



## lflo29

I just saw the format required to authenticate an item in post # 1. Here is the necessary information. Please refer to photos posted previously. Thank you!

Item: Celine mini luggage
Item listing number: 301504753801
Seller : chrus.opytldezl
Website link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-CE...801?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4633157089


----------



## hellokitty89311

Hi! Please authenticate this Box bag:

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Black
Listing Number: 181650254517
Seller: surichou0827
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4b32eab5

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> Thanks Unoma. I asked exactly as you said it 'zipper marking' and she said that she doesn't know what I mean as the bag doesn't have zipper. But she has sent me a copy of the reciept.
> 
> I assume that you meant the front pouch zipper?





sparksndheels said:


> Unoma, she has added 2 pics of the inside zip and outside, hope this is what you mean?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181647722121?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181647722...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181647722121&_rdc=1

celine zipper marking


----------



## unoma

LV_Dentelle said:


> Please can you tell me your opinion.
> I ´m sure that THIS is a FAKE Celine and NOT authentic.
> It will me gret if someome has a look on it- many thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine
> Listing Number: 191485476949
> Seller: yalolv
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191485476949?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> If you need some pictures, please let me know!!!
> Thanks for your help- you ´re great, guys!!!



Auction ended 8days ago, please use a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

kimchi_celine said:


> Hi, can you pls authenticate:
> 
> Item: Céline medium Trapeze bag
> Listing Number: 231441496799
> Seller: jamochka82 (http://www.ebay.com/usr/jamochka82?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...g-/231441496799?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Do all Trapeze bags have a serial number inside? I just bought a khaki medium from Saks, 2014 model, and did not see a serial number anywhere!! But I bought it from Saks so I would assume it's real?!



Trapeze is AUTHENTIC


----------



## unoma

ssv003 said:


> Item: CELINE Natural Calfskin Small Phantom
> Listing Number: 68892
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-small-phantom-luggage-tan-68892
> Comments: Hi Unoma! It's been so long. Hope you are well!  Thank you!



Thanks for asking hun, i am great thanks.
Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Personify said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this item?
> 
> 1) 100%authentic Celine phantom black crocodile embossed leather tote bag
> 2) Seller: dogdoggydoo
> 3) Listing # 321649095537
> 4) http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...ODILE-EMBOSSED-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-/321649095537
> 
> Thank you very much!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> Hi guys, could someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Bag Celie trapeze. Beige color
> Listing Number: 131405153660
> Seller: 8814657
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bag-Celi...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e985b857c
> Comments: If anyone could authenticate ASAP as the listing ends in 11 hours!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Did you win the auction?


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> and one more please!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Drummed Leather Dune Grey Handbag Bag
> Listing Number: MAL2754177859
> Seller: bagsstation
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...r-dune-grey-handbag-bag--i-177859-s-2754.html



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

hellokitty89311 said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this Box bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Black
> Listing Number: 181650254517
> Seller: surichou0827
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4b32eab5
> 
> Thank you!



Box is a Fake and ***************** papers are forged.


----------



## hellokitty89311

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake and ***************** papers are forged.



Thanks!


----------



## unoma

lflo29 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this mini luggage for me? Thank you!





lflo29 said:


> I just saw the format required to authenticate an item in post # 1. Here is the necessary information. Please refer to photos posted previously. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Item listing number: 301504753801
> Seller : chrus.opytldezl
> Website link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-CE...801?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4633157089



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Fifi00 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag for me, thanks a lot. Is this bag from 2012?


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator


----------



## lflo29

Oh no! I have contacted the seller to cancel my order. I'm curious to know how you knew it was a fake. I completely thought it looked real.


----------



## sparksndheels

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181647722121?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D181647722121%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> celine zipper marking


 
Thank you for showing what you meant.
I sent this photo to seller and she has replied 

"I'm sorry but I can not make this picture. The picture you show me, is that of a mini luggage bag or a bag nano, which are both closed with a zipper on top and allowing this photo. In addition, the bag is black and black zip, so nothing appears in picture.
After looking good, I see something, like your picture, but I could not tell if it is an I or a 1." 

I don't know what to do, go for this one or not.

EDIT: Shes sent this pic


----------



## Annabel Lee

Hello, 

Is this enough information to authenticate this bag? Thank you, if so!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Burgundy
Listing Number: 231462936874
Seller: 4ever_heehee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e444212a
Comments: The seller has a couple feedback items that claim damage wasn't disclosed, which makes me nervous, but ebay's buyer protection program should cover that


----------



## Nicnb

here is the zipper


----------



## pucci3985

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281563170704?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITHelp Authenticating this Celine Phantom! 

*link-*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281563170704?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*seller-*  ggermann661 on ebay

*comments-*
Beautiful Celine Phantom Luggage In Brown with Blue Trim. Gorgeous smooth calf leather and suede interior.**HAS ONLY BEEN USED TWICE**


Leather is in perfect condition
Double leather handles
Top middle closure
Front zipper pocket with braided leather pull
Matching hardware
Four metal feet on the bottom of bag
Interior zipper pocket
Serial Number reads F-PA-0141
Includes authentic Dust Bag
Rare Large Size

Please help me! =-)


----------



## thenshesays

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I won the auction yesterday but got a very bad flu and couldn't authenticate it right away.

Thanks so much

Item: Celine red Mini Luggage handbag
Listing Number: 261740133975
Seller: harris0626-us 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261740133975?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: do you know what shade of red is this Celine mini? Is it poppy, coquelicot, or lipstick red?


----------



## kimchi_celine

unoma said:


> Trapeze is AUTHENTIC



Thank you! 

One more - how about this trapeze?

Item: Céline medium Trapeze bag
Listing Number: 331432158329
Seller: smartecinc (http://www.ebay.com/usr/smartecinc?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-Ce...9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=231441496799&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

hellokitty89311 said:


> Thanks!


----------



## unoma

lflo29 said:


> Oh no! I have contacted the seller to cancel my order. I'm curious to know how you knew it was a fake. I completely thought it looked real.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> Thank you for showing what you meant.
> I sent this photo to seller and she has replied
> 
> "I'm sorry but I can not make this picture. The picture you show me, is that of a mini luggage bag or a bag nano, which are both closed with a zipper on top and allowing this photo. In addition, the bag is black and black zip, so nothing appears in picture.
> After looking good, I see something, like your picture, but I could not tell if it is an I or a 1."
> 
> I don't know what to do, go for this one or not.
> 
> EDIT: Shes sent this pic



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Annabel Lee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this enough information to authenticate this bag? Thank you, if so!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Burgundy
> Listing Number: 231462936874
> Seller: 4ever_heehee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e444212a
> Comments: The seller has a couple feedback items that claim damage wasn't disclosed, which makes me nervous, but ebay's buyer protection program should cover that



Serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> here is the zipper



Photos too dark and need auction link


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281563170704?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITHelp Authenticating this Celine Phantom!
> 
> *link-*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281563170704?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *seller-*  ggermann661 on ebay
> 
> *comments-*
> Beautiful Celine Phantom Luggage In Brown with Blue Trim. Gorgeous smooth calf leather and suede interior.**HAS ONLY BEEN USED TWICE**
> 
> 
> Leather is in perfect condition
> Double leather handles
> Top middle closure
> Front zipper pocket with braided leather pull
> Matching hardware
> Four metal feet on the bottom of bag
> Interior zipper pocket
> Serial Number reads F-PA-0141
> Includes authentic Dust Bag
> Rare Large Size
> 
> Please help me! =-)



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

thenshesays said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I won the auction yesterday but got a very bad flu and couldn't authenticate it right away.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Item: Celine red Mini Luggage handbag
> Listing Number: 261740133975
> Seller: harris0626-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261740133975?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: do you know what shade of red is this Celine mini? Is it poppy, coquelicot, or lipstick red?



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

kimchi_celine said:


> Thank you!
> 
> One more - how about this trapeze?
> 
> Item: Céline medium Trapeze bag
> Listing Number: 331432158329
> Seller: smartecinc (http://www.ebay.com/usr/smartecinc?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-Ce...9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=231441496799&rt=nc


Serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, could you please help me?
> 
> The seller sent me more pictures, I've put them all in this photobucket album:
> 
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/s...eline Trapeze Medium Black Croc?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> The seller have yet to send me a picture of the date code.  He said he  can't find it.  I am trying to show him where to look so hopefully I  will get the date code picture today.
> 
> Here are the zipper marking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there  are no "I" zipper marking on the main zipper  pull.  The zipper pull of  the back pocket looks like it has some sort  of a marking but I am not  sure.
> 
> I've asked the seller about this and he responded with:
> 
> *"**About the Luggage line, the Micro and Mini luggage will have a '8' in the zipper.
> And the nano is always have a 'i' there.
> About the Trapeze, some time will not have the stamp on the zipper such as the Phantom line.
> Since difference line will have a difference warehouse, that will be some item didn't have the mark on there.
> Please don't worry, we have inspected this item double time and this is 100% authentic item."*
> 
> Is it okay for some zipper pulls on the Celine Trapeze/Phantom to not have the "I" marking?
> 
> Based on everything you see so far, does this Celine  Trapeze have any hopes of being authentic?
> 
> Since I've already paid for this bag, can I tell him to send me the bag and I will take my own  pictures when I receive it? I will do that if you at least think that this bag has no red flags.
> 
> Please help! Thank you so so much for your expertise!



Have you received the bag? Need to see serial number and all zipper marking.


----------



## fakepink

unoma said:


> Did you win the auction?


No I didnt - didnt bid as I wasnt able to authenticate it. However it's relisted and was hoping to get your opinion on it before I put any bets?

Item: Bag Celie trapeze. Beige color
Listing Number: 131414552883
Seller: 8814657
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bag-Celie...item1e985b857c

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## pucci3985

Please Authenticate Celine phantom--- HELP! =-)

link- 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Condit...929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e98d4b9e1

seller-            lanas_closet 

notes-
Like-New 100% Authentic 


 Celine Black Phantom Grained Leather Tote Bag

                    Retail $3100
 Pristine Condition
 Grained leather
 Top double leather handle 
 Middle closure
 Silver hardware
 Front zipper pocket
 Made in Italy
 Protective feet
 Interior suede lining
 Interior zipper pocket
 Includes dustbag and card


 authenticity guaranteed


item #- 
131413096929


*Buy or no? Thanks Lauren!*


----------



## missmilk

Hi! I'm new to the Celine forum and I was wondering if someone could please help me with this listing 

Item: Celine Black Shoulder Luggage
Listing: 191465439736
Seller: mcmstation2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-S...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c943ac1f8


----------



## Savtse27

unoma said:


> Have you received the bag? Need to see serial number and all zipper marking.



Hi Unoma, the seller told me that upon closer inspection by their authenticators, they have deemed the bag as a non-standard item of Celine so I am guessing that means fake.  He cancelled the transaction and issued me a full refund.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Justforu

Quote:
Item:luggage
Listing Number:161571783058
Seller:siennelucca
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161571783058?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## thenshesays

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic



Yay! Thank you!

By the way, the seller stated that she bought this bag in Saks in Boston 3 years ago for price of about $3000  after tax and waited for 2 months to get this smooth lambskin.

I did not know the regular smooth  mini is already $3000 after tax 3 years ago.. I thought that is about the  current going price now unless Celine never did price increases.  

 Do you think this bag could possibly be in the palmelato leather?


----------



## Justforu

Quote:thank you&#65281;
Item:luggage
Listing Number:191494390593
Seller:mary_angela_81
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/191494390593?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Justforu

Quote:last one
Item:luggage
Listing Number:221673976390
Seller:harromo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221673976390?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote:
> Item:luggage
> Listing Number:161571783058
> Seller:siennelucca
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161571783058?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

thenshesays said:


> Yay! Thank you!
> 
> By the way, the seller stated that she bought this bag in Saks in Boston 3 years ago for price of about $3000  after tax and waited for 2 months to get this smooth lambskin.
> 
> I did not know the regular smooth  mini is already $3000 after tax 3 years ago.. I thought that is about the  current going price now unless Celine never did price increases.
> 
> Do you think this bag could possibly be in the palmelato leather?



No, it isn't palmelato leather and 3years ago, it wasn't retail for $3000. She is telling porkies 
Congrats


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote:thank you&#65281;
> Item:luggage
> Listing Number:191494390593
> Seller:mary_angela_81
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/191494390593?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote:last one
> Item:luggage
> Listing Number:221673976390
> Seller:harromo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221673976390?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Light beige mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Unoma, the seller told me that upon closer inspection by their authenticators, they have deemed the bag as a non-standard item of Celine so I am guessing that means fake.  He cancelled the transaction and issued me a full refund.  Thanks for your time.



Ok, better luck next time


----------



## Nicnb

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281576311052


----------



## janetypk

Hi Authenticators! 
We desperately need your expertise in authenticating this Celine mini luggage. Purchased via consignment, all the right signs are there, but the bag itself isn't as structured as we thought. Is it due to use? PLEEEEAASSEE we need your help. We took many photos of every detail, if you can take a look, that would be amazing. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE

Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Black)
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: cxjstrd
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-mini-luggage-546846034107cc6cb4250301
Comments: none, see above intro

PHOTOS:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/en2unywikrbo6rz/AAA_E3Bdo5NPjgUB9EGN4QA5a?dl=0

Thanks again!


----------



## Kisa 3

Item: Authentic  Celine Shoulder Bag  Black Leather 26205
 Listing Number: 26205
 Seller: japan_monoshare
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418f4ca1a3
 Comments: I wonder if this could really be authentic for that price..? Thank you very much for your help, you're work here is so amazing and I much appreciate it!!


----------



## fakepink

fakepink said:


> No I didnt - didnt bid as I wasnt able to authenticate it. However it's relisted and was hoping to get your opinion on it before I put any bets?
> 
> Item: Bag Celie trapeze. Beige color
> Listing Number: 131414552883
> Seller: 8814657
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bag-Celie...item1e985b857c
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!





unoma said:


> Did you win the auction?



Sorry I gave you the wrong link in my previous post!!! This is the updated listing:

Item: Bag Celie trapeze. Beige color
Listing Number: 131414552883
Seller: 8814657
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131414552883?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT <--- this is the NEW LISTING URL!!

Thank you again! I dont know how to edit or delete my previous post so please just ignore it!


----------



## pucci3985

Thank you! I will return upon arrival. I posted one other celine phantom for authentication?


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Light beige mini is a FAKE


Omg. Thank you!


----------



## kimchi_celine

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking.



They sent these photos but I do not see the serial number, which I guess is tucked way into the back pocked - hard to take a photo of it (I tried with my taupe drummed leather baby!).


----------



## caralm

unoma said:


> Mini is a FAKE


Thanks so much!!! Had a feeling--so glad I didn't bid!!


----------



## ngocphan91

Hi Unoma, can you help me authenticate this Celine Luggage? Thank you so muchhh.

Item: Celine Luggage in Souris
Listing Number: 151568649831
Seller: lavendercaki

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151568649831

Thank you so much and I really appreciate your help!


----------



## skj206

Item: Celine Luggage
Seller: Ebay Harromo
http://www.ebay.com/usr/harromo?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Item:Celine Luggage
Seller: Ebay mary_angela_81
Description: Fluo Pink Limited Edition

Item: celine luggage
Seller: Ebay chrus.opytldezl
Description: mini luggage tote bag all black calf leather

interested in buying. please help if these are legit! 
Thank you!


----------



## Loqua57

Hello!  Can someone please help authenticate this Celine Medium trapeze luggage bag?  I am not familiar with this reseller:

http://fashionphile.com/celine-text...de-medium-trapeze-luggage-tricolor-sand-70335

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## pucci3985

Item:celine phantom
Seller:          rash-85
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa0c255ac

Description:You are bidding on 100% authentic, beautiful CELINE Phantom Crocodile Stamp Print Handbag Bag. Made in Italy. Color is black.  Black suede lining, one outside and one inside zipped pockets. The bag  has been gently used and it is in excellent condition (see pictures). It  comes with original dust bag. This is very expensive and stylish bag.  100% AUTHENTIC OR YOUR MONEY BACK. I accept PayPal only. 

Item:celine phantom
Seller:lanas_closet
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Condit...929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e98d4b9e1
Description: 
Like-New 100% Authentic 
  Celine Black Phantom Grained Leather Tote Bag
 Retail $3100 
Pristine Condition
 Grained leather
 Top double leather handle 
 Middle closure
 Silver hardware
 Front zipper pocket
 Made in Italy
 Protective feet
 Interior suede lining
 Interior zipper pocket
 Includes dustbag and card
  authenticity guaranteed





*Interested in buying one if they are authentic. Thank you for all your help!!! =-)*


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> No I didnt - didnt bid as I wasnt able to authenticate it. However it's relisted and was hoping to get your opinion on it before I put any bets?
> 
> Item: Bag Celie trapeze. Beige color
> Listing Number: 131414552883
> Seller: 8814657
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bag-Celie...item1e985b857c
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Ask for zipper marking
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/13141455...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=131414552883&_rdc=1


----------



## Savtse27

Item Name: Celine Calfskin Wallet
Item Number: 400851480926
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d549c315e
Comment: Thank you!


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please Authenticate Celine phantom--- HELP! =-)
> 
> link-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Condit...929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e98d4b9e1
> 
> seller-            lanas_closet
> 
> notes-
> Like-New 100% Authentic
> 
> 
> Celine Black Phantom Grained Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Retail $3100
> Pristine Condition
> Grained leather
> Top double leather handle
> Middle closure
> Silver hardware
> Front zipper pocket
> Made in Italy
> Protective feet
> Interior suede lining
> Interior zipper pocket
> Includes dustbag and card
> 
> 
> authenticity guaranteed
> 
> 
> item #-
> 131413096929
> 
> 
> *Buy or no? Thanks Lauren!*



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

missmilk said:


> Hi! I'm new to the Celine forum and I was wondering if someone could please help me with this listing
> 
> Item: Celine Black Shoulder Luggage
> Listing: 191465439736
> Seller: mcmstation2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-S...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c943ac1f8



Shoulder is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281576311052



Please use the correct format and resubmit your request.


----------



## unoma

janetypk said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> We desperately need your expertise in authenticating this Celine mini luggage. Purchased via consignment, all the right signs are there, but the bag itself isn't as structured as we thought. Is it due to use? PLEEEEAASSEE we need your help. We took many photos of every detail, if you can take a look, that would be amazing. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Black)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: cxjstrd
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-mini-luggage-546846034107cc6cb4250301
> Comments: none, see above intro
> 
> PHOTOS:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/en2unywikrbo6rz/AAA_E3Bdo5NPjgUB9EGN4QA5a?dl=0
> 
> Thanks again!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kisa 3 said:


> Item: Authentic  Celine Shoulder Bag  Black Leather 26205
> Listing Number: 26205
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418f4ca1a3
> Comments: I wonder if this could really be authentic for that price..? Thank you very much for your help, you're work here is so amazing and I much appreciate it!!



Pls use a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Omg. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

kimchi_celine said:


> They sent these photos but I do not see the serial number, which I guess is tucked way into the back pocked - hard to take a photo of it (I tried with my taupe drummed leather baby!).



Photos too small


----------



## missmilk

unoma said:


> Shoulder is Authentic



Just bought it! Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

caralm said:


> Thanks so much!!! Had a feeling--so glad I didn't bid!!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you help me authenticate this Celine Luggage? Thank you so muchhh.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage in Souris
> Listing Number: 151568649831
> Seller: lavendercaki
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151568649831
> 
> Thank you so much and I really appreciate your help!



Mini is AUTHENTIC


----------



## unoma

skj206 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage
> Seller: Ebay Harromo
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/harromo?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Item:Celine Luggage
> Seller: Ebay mary_angela_81
> Description: Fluo Pink Limited Edition
> 
> Item: celine luggage
> Seller: Ebay chrus.opytldezl
> Description: mini luggage tote bag all black calf leather
> 
> interested in buying. please help if these are legit!
> Thank you!



Please use the correct format and post one item at a time to avoid mistakes


----------



## unoma

Loqua57 said:


> Hello!  Can someone please help authenticate this Celine Medium trapeze luggage bag?  I am not familiar with this reseller:
> 
> http://fashionphile.com/celine-text...de-medium-trapeze-luggage-tricolor-sand-70335
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Item:celine phantom
> Seller:          rash-85
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa0c255ac
> 
> Description:You are bidding on 100% authentic, beautiful CELINE Phantom Crocodile Stamp Print Handbag Bag. Made in Italy. Color is black.  Black suede lining, one outside and one inside zipped pockets. The bag  has been gently used and it is in excellent condition (see pictures). It  comes with original dust bag. This is very expensive and stylish bag.  100% AUTHENTIC OR YOUR MONEY BACK. I accept PayPal only.
> 
> Item:celine phantom
> Seller:lanas_closet
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Condit...929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e98d4b9e1
> Description:
> Like-New 100% Authentic
> Celine Black Phantom Grained Leather Tote Bag
> Retail $3100
> Pristine Condition
> Grained leather
> Top double leather handle
> Middle closure
> Silver hardware
> Front zipper pocket
> Made in Italy
> Protective feet
> Interior suede lining
> Interior zipper pocket
> Includes dustbag and card
> authenticity guaranteed
> 
> *Interested in buying one if they are authentic. Thank you for all your help!!! =-)*


Please use the correct format and post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Item Name: Celine Calfskin Wallet
> Item Number: 400851480926
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d549c315e
> Comment: Thank you!



Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

missmilk said:


> Just bought it! Thank you so much



Congrats


----------



## Loqua57

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


 
Hi Unoma!  Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!  I am new to the site, and this would be my first Celine... I thought the zipper marking appeared on Pic #9 on the site - is that not what the zipper marking is?  Here is link again: http://fashionphile.com/celine-text...de-medium-trapeze-luggage-tricolor-sand-70335

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## skj206

Item: Celine Luggage
Seller: Ebay Harromo
http://www.ebay.com/usr/harromo?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Description: beige with light pink trim


----------



## skj206

Item: Celine Luggage
Seller: Ebay, mary_angela_81
http://www.ebay.com/usr/mary_angela_81?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Descrpition: Fluo pink limtied edition


----------



## unoma

Loqua57 said:


> Hi Unoma!  Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!  I am new to the site, and this would be my first Celine... I thought the zipper marking appeared on Pic #9 on the site - is that not what the zipper marking is?  Here is link again: http://fashionphile.com/celine-text...de-medium-trapeze-luggage-tricolor-sand-70335
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



Would like to see zipper marking on the back pocket of the zipper head


----------



## unoma

skj206 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage
> Seller: Ebay Harromo
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/harromo?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Description: beige with light pink trim



Item number :221673976390
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22167397639...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221673976390&_rdc=1

Mini is a FAKE


----------



## skj206

Item: Celine luggage
seller: Ebay, chrus.opytldezl
http://www.ebay.com/usr/chrus.opytldezl?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Description: mini luggage tote all black calf leather


----------



## unoma

skj206 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage
> Seller: Ebay, mary_angela_81
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/mary_angela_81?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Descrpition: Fluo pink limtied edition



Item number :191494390593
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191494390593

Pink Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

skj206 said:


> Item: Celine luggage
> seller: Ebay, chrus.opytldezl
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/chrus.opytldezl?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Description: mini luggage tote all black calf leather



ALWAYS include item number :301507272759
And correct link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-CE...759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46333be037

Black mini is a FAKE


----------



## skj206

ok! Thank you for your quick response unoma! i couldn't find the item number on ebay. new to all this.


----------



## Loqua57

unoma said:


> Would like to see zipper marking on the back pocket of the zipper head


Hi Unoma!

Attached (if I did it right) is the picture you requested.  Thanks!


----------



## Kisa 3

> Pls use a third party authenticator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thank you very much for trying!
Click to expand...


----------



## pucci3985

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE! THANK YOU! 

Item:celine phantom
Seller:          rash-85
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bl...item3aa0c255ac

Description:You are bidding on 100%  authentic, beautiful CELINE Phantom Crocodile Stamp Print Handbag Bag.  Made in Italy. Color is black.  Black suede lining, one outside and one  inside zipped pockets. The bag  has been gently used and it is in  excellent condition (see pictures). It  comes with original dust bag.  This is very expensive and stylish bag.  100% AUTHENTIC OR YOUR MONEY  BACK. I accept PayPal only.


----------



## janetypk

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Thanks, i posted 15 more photos of the zippers (all 3 zippers), PLEASE HELP! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tpaflhy2k451n8d/AAANSLNWKlDQ_OKtbZbNkRT2a?dl=0

Thank you again!


----------



## JamieLT

Hello--

Can somebody please autheticate this purse for me? Seller has offered to sell bag for 1,600 if I purchase via paypal to avoid sellers fees on EBay. Thoughts? 


Quote: $2,100
Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number:271747894272
Seller: jopetitestyle
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/271747894272?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Nicnb

Item: NWT 100% Authentic Celine wallet 
Listing Number: 161574877625
Seller: wishlist_q8
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161574877625

Please authenticate wallet, thank you!


----------



## carinagucci

Item: Celine Luggage Black Authentic 1000%
Listing Number: 301504435700
Seller: paris_de_luxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301504435700
Comments: Could you please tell me if this is authentic? And also if you think its an okay price for the condition its in? thank you!!


----------



## ngocphan91

unoma said:


> Mini is AUTHENTIC


Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## hasana

Hello authentication fairies!!

Was hoping someone could help me authenticate the bag I've dying to get my hands on. Many thanks in advance!!!

Item: *AUTH CELINE Classic Box bag in COBALT PYTHON Medium (trapeze nano mini phantom)

Listing Number: 221676085063

Seller: jordanbr_84

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...phantom-/221676085063?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Comments: Ah isn't it so pretty?


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate when you have a chance, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seller-           cundacunda
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-2013-Leather-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-in-Butter-Color-/111582978566?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19fadd2206
listing number-111582978566
comments: Like New Celine Butter Phantom Luggage Smooth Leather Medium Tote Bag
*Description*

*Like New Celine Butter Phantom Smooth Leather Tote*


Smooth leather
Top double leather handle  
Middle closure
Gold hardware
Front zipper pocket
Made in Italy
Protective feet
Interior lining
Interior zipper pocket
Includes dustbag, and card 
Like New, carried once.
_   Celine Phantom Luggage made of rich smooth leather in versatile classic butter color with gold hardware!_​


----------



## pucci3985

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE! THANK YOU! 

Item:celine phantom
Seller:          rash-85
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bl...item3aa0c255ac
listing number- 
251805193644

Description:You are bidding on 100%   authentic, beautiful CELINE Phantom Crocodile Stamp Print Handbag Bag.   Made in Italy. Color is black.  Black suede lining, one outside and one   inside zipped pockets. The bag  has been gently used and it is in   excellent condition (see pictures). It  comes with original dust bag.   This is very expensive and stylish bag.  100% AUTHENTIC OR YOUR MONEY   BACK. I accept PayPal only.


----------



## unoma

hasana said:


> Hello authentication fairies!!
> 
> Was hoping someone could help me authenticate the bag I've dying to get my hands on. Many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item: *AUTH CELINE Classic Box bag in COBALT PYTHON Medium (trapeze nano mini phantom)
> 
> Listing Number: 221676085063
> 
> Seller: jordanbr_84
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...phantom-/221676085063?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> Comments: Ah isn't it so pretty?



I need to see clear photos of inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Black Authentic 1000%
> Listing Number: 301504435700
> Seller: paris_de_luxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301504435700
> Comments: Could you please tell me if this is authentic? And also if you think its an okay price for the condition its in? thank you!!



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: NWT 100% Authentic Celine wallet
> Listing Number: 161574877625
> Seller: wishlist_q8
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161574877625
> 
> Please authenticate wallet, thank you!



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

JamieLT said:


> Hello--
> 
> Can somebody please autheticate this purse for me? Seller has offered to sell bag for 1,600 if I purchase via paypal to avoid sellers fees on EBay. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Quote: $2,100
> Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number:271747894272
> Seller: jopetitestyle
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/271747894272?_mwBanner=1



Auction has ended


----------



## unoma

janetypk said:


> Thanks, i posted 15 more photos of the zippers (all 3 zippers), PLEASE HELP!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tpaflhy2k451n8d/AAANSLNWKlDQ_OKtbZbNkRT2a?dl=0
> 
> Thank you again!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Kisa 3 said:


> Pls use a third party authenticator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thank you very much for trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JamieLT

Apologies--she relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/271755875064?

Please authenticate when you get a chance!


----------



## janetypk

unoma said:


> Auth


AMAZING, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate. You are do fabulous work!! Much appreciated! 

item- Celine Phantom
listing number-111586216029
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb0e885d
seller-            mars.lloy
comments- Wow...Here is a New Celine Phantom Luggage. Color for all occasions and  outfits. Purse comes with dust bags and care booklet. 100% Lambskin  Leather, inside suede. serial number inside the zipper pocket. All  questions asked before bidding. Payment is due when bid ends. Shipping  is immediately after payment is made and confirmed by paypal. No delay.  Serious Bidders appreciated ONLY!


----------



## carinagucci

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic


Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate. You are do fabulous work!! Much appreciated!
> 
> item- Celine Phantom
> listing number-111586216029
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb0e885d
> seller-            mars.lloy
> comments- Wow...Here is a New Celine Phantom Luggage. Color for all occasions and  outfits. Purse comes with dust bags and care booklet. 100% Lambskin  Leather, inside suede. serial number inside the zipper pocket. All  questions asked before bidding. Payment is due when bid ends. Shipping  is immediately after payment is made and confirmed by paypal. No delay.  Serious Bidders appreciated ONLY!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

janetypk said:


> AMAZING, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!


----------



## pucci3985

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate. You are do fabulous work!! Much appreciated!
> 
> item- Celine Phantom
> listing number-111586216029
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb0e885d
> seller-            mars.lloy
> comments- Wow...Here is a New Celine Phantom Luggage. Color for all occasions and  outfits. Purse comes with dust bags and care booklet. 100% Lambskin  Leather, inside suede. serial number inside the zipper pocket. All  questions asked before bidding. Payment is due when bid ends. Shipping  is immediately after payment is made and confirmed by paypal. No delay.  Serious Bidders appreciated ONLY!


Thank you Unoma!!! =-)


----------



## unoma

JamieLT said:


> Apologies--she relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/271755875064?
> 
> Please authenticate when you get a chance!



Use the correct format and repost your request.


----------



## JamieLT

unoma said:


> Auction has ended


Hi Unoma--

Here is the latest link to the live auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/271755875064?

Quote: $2,100
Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number:271747894272
Seller: jopetitestyle
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271747894272?_mwBanner=1


----------



## JamieLT

unoma said:


> Use the correct format and repost your request.


Apologies--see below:

Quote: $2,100
Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number:271747894272
Seller: jopetitestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/271755875064?


----------



## pucci3985

Need your expertise regarding authenticity for this gorgeous bag------ =-)
Item- Celine phantom
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa0f76779
seller-           authenticlovers
listing number- 251808671609
comments- 
*Authentic Celine Medium Powder Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Handbag mint condition*
*Color: Powder(looks like cream)*​


----------



## lidojennygrl

Hi I am new to purse forum and just found a Celine Nano that I need some help authenticating. Here are the pictures that I have of the bag. 

I have requested additional photos of the bag as well but I wanted to go ahead and post these up first to see what you guys think. I'm kind of anxious and would like to buy this soon. Thank you all for the help! 















http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag97/jenny_chan1/ij_zps4f1499ae.jpg


----------



## heartfelt

Hi unoma,

Can you please help authenticate? Thanks so much!

Celine trapeze white black handbag
Listing Number: 171658822381
Seller: batboot36
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171658822381?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Annabel Lee

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking.



Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Burgundy
Listing Number: 231462936874
Seller: 4ever_heehee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...y-/231462936874?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks for responding! The seller did send a few more pictures--hope this works:
http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/1_zps71f64e6c.png
http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/5_zps0bab45eb.png
http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/4_zps1c2b3a6e.png
http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/3_zps37120a58.png
http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/2_zps69aedc6b.png


----------



## caralm

Hello! I wanted to see if you could authenticate this one for me please. Thanks 

Item: Celine Phantom Bag Red
Listing Number: 251812789339
Seller: highopey29
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251812789339
Comments: She also has a blue one listed so I'm skeptical, but worth a shot. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## sikiwong

Item: Vintage Celine handbag
Listing Number: 1139937933
Seller: kittyland06
Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1139937933
Comments: Please help me authenticate this vintage celine

Here are some additional photos I asked the seller for:

http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14131746_2.jpg
http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14131746_3.jpg
http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14131746.jpg

Thank you very much xoxo


----------



## LX1208

Dear authenticators,

Please help me to authenticate the following Celine trapeze Bag:




















Hope the pictures are enough. Should you require more photos, please tell me, i will Upload them immediately. 

May i also ask you about the Year of the bag? Is it 2012 oder 2013?

Thank you so much in advance for your help. Really appreciate it.


----------



## LX1208

Zipper picture:


----------



## unoma

JamieLT said:


> Hi Unoma--
> 
> Here is the latest link to the live auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/271755875064?
> 
> Quote: $2,100
> Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number:271747894272
> Seller: jopetitestyle
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271747894272?_mwBanner=1



Micro is Authentic


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Need your expertise regarding authenticity for this gorgeous bag------ =-)
> Item- Celine phantom
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa0f76779
> seller-           authenticlovers
> listing number- 251808671609
> comments-
> *Authentic Celine Medium Powder Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Handbag mint condition*
> *Color: Powder(looks like cream)*​



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate? Thanks so much!
> 
> Celine trapeze white black handbag
> Listing Number: 171658822381
> Seller: batboot36
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171658822381?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see all imprint  and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lidojennygrl said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum and just found a Celine Nano that I need some help authenticating. Here are the pictures that I have of the bag.
> 
> I have requested additional photos of the bag as well but I wanted to go ahead and post these up first to see what you guys think. I'm kind of anxious and would like to buy this soon. Thank you all for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag97/jenny_chan1/ij_zps4f1499ae.jpg


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

Annabel Lee said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Burgundy
> Listing Number: 231462936874
> Seller: 4ever_heehee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...y-/231462936874?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks for responding! The seller did send a few more pictures--hope this works:
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/1_zps71f64e6c.png
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/5_zps0bab45eb.png
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/4_zps1c2b3a6e.png
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/3_zps37120a58.png
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y453/annabel_lee3/2_zps69aedc6b.png



Micro is Authentic


----------



## pucci3985

Thank you!!! My new bag!!! Bought!


----------



## unoma

caralm said:


> Hello! I wanted to see if you could authenticate this one for me please. Thanks
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag Red
> Listing Number: 251812789339
> Seller: highopey29
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251812789339
> Comments: She also has a blue one listed so I'm skeptical, but worth a shot. Thank you for all your help!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

sikiwong said:


> Item: Vintage Celine handbag
> Listing Number: 1139937933
> Seller: kittyland06
> Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1139937933
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this vintage celine
> 
> Here are some additional photos I asked the seller for:
> 
> http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14131746_2.jpg
> http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14131746_3.jpg
> http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14131746.jpg
> 
> Thank you very much xoxo



Please use a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

LX1208 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate the following Celine trapeze Bag:
> 
> View attachment 2878729
> 
> View attachment 2878730
> 
> View attachment 2878731
> 
> View attachment 2878732
> 
> View attachment 2878733
> 
> View attachment 2878734
> 
> View attachment 2878735
> 
> View attachment 2878736
> 
> View attachment 2878738
> 
> 
> Hope the pictures are enough. Should you require more photos, please tell me, i will Upload them immediately.
> 
> May i also ask you about the Year of the bag? Is it 2012 oder 2013?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help. Really appreciate it.


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

LX1208 said:


> Zipper picture:
> 
> View attachment 2878787
> 
> View attachment 2878788


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## LX1208

Sorry. Did not know that i have to provide a link, as the bag is in My possession right now....


----------



## LX1208

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.




Here is the link:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/black-leather-handbag-trapeze-1367661.shtml


----------



## Annabel Lee

unoma said:


> Micro is Authentic



Thank you, Unoma!


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Thank you!!! My new bag!!! Bought!



Congrats


----------



## unoma

LX1208 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate the following Celine trapeze Bag:
> 
> View attachment 2878729
> 
> View attachment 2878730
> 
> View attachment 2878731
> 
> View attachment 2878732
> 
> View attachment 2878733
> 
> View attachment 2878734
> 
> View attachment 2878735
> 
> View attachment 2878736
> 
> View attachment 2878738
> 
> 
> Hope the pictures are enough. Should you require more photos, please tell me, i will Upload them immediately.
> 
> May i also ask you about the Year of the bag? Is it 2012 oder 2013?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help. Really appreciate it.





LX1208 said:


> Zipper picture:
> 
> View attachment 2878787
> 
> View attachment 2878788





LX1208 said:


> Sorry. Did not know that i have to provide a link, as the bag is in My possession right now....





LX1208 said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/black-leather-handbag-trapeze-1367661.shtml



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Annabel Lee said:


> Thank you, Unoma!



You are welcome.
But not sure why seller increased her price


----------



## LX1208

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic




Thank you unoma! Do you know from
Which year the bag is?


----------



## melkoz

Please take a look at this bag for me. Is it authentic? Thanks!


Quote: $1,888
        Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote - Black Grained / Drummed Leather SHW - Gorgeous $3100
 Listing Number: unk
 Seller: cassisberry
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4245e9f
 Comments: *Celine Mini Luggage Handbag / Tote*
*Black Grained Leather With Silver Hardware*
*100% Authentic!  Made in Italy*​


----------



## unoma

melkoz said:


> Please take a look at this bag for me. Is it authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Quote: $1,888
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote - Black Grained / Drummed Leather SHW - Gorgeous $3100
> Listing Number: unk
> Seller: cassisberry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4245e9f
> Comments: *Celine Mini Luggage Handbag / Tote*
> *Black Grained Leather With Silver Hardware*
> *100% Authentic!  Made in Italy*​



Mini is Authentic


----------



## caralm

Might I try one more, please. Thanks again!

Item: Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
Listing Number: 1415771
Seller: Victoria
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-bag-1415771.shtml


----------



## caralm

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake


Bummer! I've had a bad eye thus far :shame: 

Thanks for what you do!


----------



## lidojennygrl

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


Sorry new to this here is the link! Thanks again!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-1739209/


----------



## Meta

Item: NWT CELINE EXTRA LARGE TRIO BAG BLACK
Listing Number: 281581175772
Seller: holisse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418f8bc3dc
Comments: Appreciate any help with authenticating. TIA!


----------



## Caitlindsay

Hi Unoma,
I'd appreciate your help on this one! &#128522;

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Blue Black Smooth Calfskin leather
Listing Number: 391037861198
Seller: vintage_lab
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/391037861198?nav=SEARCH
Comments: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## misscheng

Hi, I just bought this, but would really appreciate an authentication for peace of mind. Thank you!!!

Item: Celine Navy Blue Nappa Calfskin Leather Small Phantom Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number: 10082321
Seller: yoogiscloset.com
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/46391/category/9/


----------



## unoma

caralm said:


> Might I try one more, please. Thanks again!
> 
> Item: Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Listing Number: 1415771
> Seller: Victoria
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-bag-1415771.shtml



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

caralm said:


> Bummer! I've had a bad eye thus far :shame:
> 
> Thanks for what you do!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

lidojennygrl said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum and just found a Celine Nano that I need some help authenticating. Here are the pictures that I have of the bag.
> 
> I have requested additional photos of the bag as well but I wanted to go ahead and post these up first to see what you guys think. I'm kind of anxious and would like to buy this soon. Thank you all for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag97/jenny_chan1/ij_zps4f1499ae.jpg





lidojennygrl said:


> Sorry new to this here is the link! Thanks again!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-1739209/



Need to see auction link of the bag!


----------



## unoma

weN84 said:


> Item: NWT CELINE EXTRA LARGE TRIO BAG BLACK
> Listing Number: 281581175772
> Seller: holisse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418f8bc3dc
> Comments: Appreciate any help with authenticating. TIA!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I'd appreciate your help on this one! &#128522;
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Blue Black Smooth Calfskin leather
> Listing Number: 391037861198
> Seller: vintage_lab
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/391037861198?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

misscheng said:


> Hi, I just bought this, but would really appreciate an authentication for peace of mind. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Navy Blue Nappa Calfskin Leather Small Phantom Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 10082321
> Seller: yoogiscloset.com
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/46391/category/9/



Phantom is Authentic.
Please next time authenticate before buying and not afterwards.


----------



## oriole85

Hi,
I want to buy this bag and wonder if this is authentic or not. Buyer said there is only the bag left, no handstrap, dustbag.
Item: Celine Trapeze
Link: http://authentic.vn/forum/threads/hcm-pha-gia-tui-celine-trapeze-like-new-gia-18-trieu.29387/ 
Seller: ducanh898

Thank you very much,


----------



## lidojennygrl

unoma said:


> Need to see auction link of the bag!


Sorry here is the link. I guess I sent the wrong one last time. 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-1745780/


----------



## Caitlindsay

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic




Thanks Unoma! &#128522;


----------



## lflo29

I was burned once before with a fake mini luggage, but thankfully that is being resolved as we speak. Can someone please authenticate this mini for me? I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
eBay Item number: 391037861198
Seller: vintage_lab
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391037861198?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aceofspades

Hello! I would love for one of the lovely authenticators to take a look at this item for me.  Thanks so much!


Item: CELINE BOX BAG SMALL
Listing Number: 251813243696
Seller: classicisme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251813243696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nai2012

Hi unoma, would be grateful if you woukd authenticate this...auction ends in 14 hours 

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BAG TOTE BLACK CROC LEATHER
Listing Number: 291366630894
Seller: salizde
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/291366630894

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## fakepink

fakepink said:


> No I didnt - didnt bid as I wasnt able to authenticate it. However it's relisted and was hoping to get your opinion on it before I put any bets?
> 
> Item: Bag Celie trapeze. Beige color
> Listing Number: 131414552883
> Seller: 8814657
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bag-Celie...item1e985b857c
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!





unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/13141455...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=131414552883&_rdc=1



Here you are:


























let me know what you think please!

This is what she said about the bag:
I bought this bag on ebay in August 2013. It was sold new in the package. I trust ebay and I am sure that it is genuine. Sell, because I really need at the moment in money.I very carefully wearing things and the bag has no scratches and stains. The bag has no foreign smell. Smells only of noble aroma skin.


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think please!
> 
> This is what she said about the bag:
> I bought this bag on ebay in August 2013. It was sold new in the package. I trust ebay and I am sure that it is genuine. Sell, because I really need at the moment in money.I very carefully wearing things and the bag has no scratches and stains. The bag has no foreign smell. Smells only of noble aroma skin.



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> Hi unoma, would be grateful if you woukd authenticate this...auction ends in 14 hours
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BAG TOTE BLACK CROC LEATHER
> Listing Number: 291366630894
> Seller: salizde
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/291366630894
> 
> Thanks in advance xx



Phantom is  a Fake


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Hello! I would love for one of the lovely authenticators to take a look at this item for me.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Item: CELINE BOX BAG SMALL
> Listing Number: 251813243696
> Seller: classicisme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251813243696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Box is Authentic


----------



## unoma

lflo29 said:


> I was burned once before with a fake mini luggage, but thankfully that is being resolved as we speak. Can someone please authenticate this mini for me? I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> eBay Item number: 391037861198
> Seller: vintage_lab
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391037861198?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Thanks Unoma! &#128522;


----------



## unoma

lidojennygrl said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum and just found a Celine Nano that I need some help authenticating. Here are the pictures that I have of the bag.
> 
> I have requested additional photos of the bag as well but I wanted to go ahead and post these up first to see what you guys think. I'm kind of anxious and would like to buy this soon. Thank you all for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag97/jenny_chan1/ij_zps4f1499ae.jpg





lidojennygrl said:


> Sorry here is the link. I guess I sent the wrong one last time.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-1745780/



It looks off but need to see serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

oriole85 said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy this bag and wonder if this is authentic or not. Buyer said there is only the bag left, no handstrap, dustbag.
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Link: http://authentic.vn/forum/threads/hcm-pha-gia-tui-celine-trapeze-like-new-gia-18-trieu.29387/
> Seller: ducanh898
> 
> Thank you very much,



Need to see zipper marking.
http://authentic.vn/forum/threads/hcm-pha-gia-tui-celine-trapeze-like-new-gia-18-trieu.29387/


----------



## nai2012

unoma said:


> Phantom is  a Fake



Thank u so much!! 

I am not sure if this is the correct place but do u authenticate from places like vestiaire collective? I have purchased a bag and it has gone through quality control and it coming to me on Tuesday but noticed another post on here where a phantom from vestiaire was fake. I am really worried now. Would u authenticate ?


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> Thank u so much!!
> 
> I am not sure if this is the correct place but do u authenticate from places like vestiaire collective? I have purchased a bag and it has gone through quality control and it coming to me on Tuesday but noticed another post on here where a phantom from vestiaire was fake. I am really worried now. Would u authenticate ?



Yes, you can post the link using the correct format.


----------



## nai2012

Thank u...I feel so stupid as I didnt bother asking to see any additional photographs or serial numbers as I thought that vestaire as per of their quality control authenticated!!! Here are the details Unoma...Thanks in advance

Item: Celine grey leather handbag luggage phantom 
Seller: Mikla
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/mobile/#article?id=1400130


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> Thank u...I feel so stupid as I didnt bother asking to see any additional photographs or serial numbers as I thought that vestaire as per of their quality control authenticated!!! Here are the details Unoma...Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Celine grey leather handbag luggage phantom
> Seller: Mikla
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/mobile/#article?id=1400130



Phantom is Authentic. I know the seller sells authentic bags.
Congrats.


----------



## nai2012

unoma said:


> Phantom is Authentic. I know the seller sells authentic bags.
> Congrats.



Thank u so much unoma! Really appreciate all UR time and help. UR doing a fantastic job! X


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> Thank u so much unoma! Really appreciate all UR time and help. UR doing a fantastic job! X



You are welcome hun


----------



## anniedo_83

Hello

Would you be able to please authenticate this bag
Item number: 221677870172
Description: Celine medium box bag in navy 
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221677870172&alt=web

Thank you


----------



## JamieLT

unoma said:


> Micro is Authentic


Thanks Unoma! I greatly appreciate your response. I did end up purchasing the bag however upon closer inspection the serial number and logo have me a bit concerned.  

The serial number consists of two (one on top of the other) and the latter is much larger than the first.  The logo also seems a bit faint and thin however, I'm not sure if this is because it is an older model?

Below are some additional pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/cbqz2tuonroestm/AAAOEdTVXnc9NKUGczx2ma00a

Please let me know what you think or if I should have a 3rd party take a look at it. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

anniedo_83 said:


> Hello
> 
> Would you be able to please authenticate this bag
> Item number: 221677870172
> Description: Celine medium box bag in navy
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221677870172&alt=web
> 
> Thank you



Photos are too dark to authenticate.
And i need to see all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

JamieLT said:


> Thanks Unoma! I greatly appreciate your response. I did end up purchasing the bag however upon closer inspection the serial number and logo have me a bit concerned.
> 
> The serial number consists of two (one on top of the other) and the latter is much larger than the first.  The logo also seems a bit faint and thin however, I'm not sure if this is because it is an older model?
> 
> Below are some additional pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/cbqz2tuonroestm/AAAOEdTVXnc9NKUGczx2ma00a
> 
> Please let me know what you think or if I should have a 3rd party take a look at it.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Micro is Authentic. Feel free to use a third party authenticator if you are not satisfied with my verdict !


----------



## oriole85

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking.
> http://authentic.vn/forum/threads/hcm-pha-gia-tui-celine-trapeze-like-new-gia-18-trieu.29387/



Here is some more photos. Waiting for your assessment. Thanks a lot,


----------



## Circa2011

Good evening,
I purchased two Bags from Bluefly and I would like to verify their authenticity especially because one style is unknown to me. If they are fake I am sure I can dispute it with Amex. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









More in next post...


----------



## Circa2011

Part two of bucket bag
	

		
			
		

		
	









Please let me know if you need any more photos or info. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## PurseACold

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!

Item: Sac Celine Trapeze Rouge Fermetures Dorées Facture Invoice Bag Red Gold Medium
Listing Number: 161579059588
Seller: serenastag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161579059588


----------



## dsun93

Item: New 100% Auth Celine Mini Luggage tricolor blue black calfskin leather Large

Listing Number: 111586424272

Seller: darrmitc-wuxutkg

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111586424272?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: thanks in advance


----------



## fakepink

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake



Omg really!  That's good to know!  Do you mind sharing how you knew? 

Thank you so much!  Just saved me $$$!!


----------



## lidojennygrl

Hi Unoma could you authenticate this for me? I couldn't find the listing number. Thanks for the help!

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number:
Seller: 10th_and_market
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191499397094?autorefresh=true
Comments:Thank you so much!


----------



## fakepink

Hopefully second time lucky... 

Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom

Listing Number : 1416739 

Seller: mikla

Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1416739.shtml 

Comments: I think in the comments she said it's a mini luggage rather than phantom.  Let me know if you need additional pictures!


----------



## sikiwong

Hi Unoma--

Would you help me authenticate if this is a real celine cabas? The seller told me the zipper has engraved 'riri M4' underneath.  I'm not sure whether I should pay for it.

Quote: $1,000
Item: Celine Phantom Cabas orange color tote bag
Listing Number:b31049527
Seller: kittyland06
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b31049527

Thank you very much.


----------



## its_foxy

Unoma deserves a Celine for all the help


----------



## wanillah123

Hey can you please authenticate this? 


URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221679220527
Title: 1000% AUTHENTIC CELINE TRAPEZE BOSTON LUGGAGE SUEDE/LEATHER HAND BAG PURSE
item Nr: 221679220527
seller id: punkrocklove2285 

Thank you!


----------



## Circa2011

Hello, here is my second bag from Bluefly....if you would please authenticate? 
The serial stamp says F-MP-0154








More photos on next post...


----------



## Circa2011

Set two of tie bag from Bluefly...
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

oriole85 said:


> Here is some more photos. Waiting for your assessment. Thanks a lot,



This is a zipper marking


----------



## unoma

PurseACold said:


> Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Sac Celine Trapeze Rouge Fermetures Dorées Facture Invoice Bag Red Gold Medium
> Listing Number: 161579059588
> Seller: serenastag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161579059588



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Circa2011 said:


> Good evening,
> I purchased two Bags from Bluefly and I would like to verify their authenticity especially because one style is unknown to me. If they are fake I am sure I can dispute it with Amex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881595
> View attachment 2881597
> View attachment 2881598
> View attachment 2881600
> View attachment 2881601
> View attachment 2881602
> 
> 
> More in next post...





Circa2011 said:


> Part two of bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881605
> View attachment 2881606
> View attachment 2881607
> View attachment 2881609
> View attachment 2881610
> View attachment 2881611
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more photos or info.
> Much appreciated!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: New 100% Auth Celine Mini Luggage tricolor blue black calfskin leather Large
> 
> Listing Number: 111586424272
> 
> Seller: darrmitc-wuxutkg
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111586424272?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: thanks in advance



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> Omg really!  That's good to know!  Do you mind sharing how you knew?
> 
> Thank you so much!  Just saved me $$$!!



Better luck next time.


----------



## unoma

lidojennygrl said:


> Hi Unoma could you authenticate this for me? I couldn't find the listing number. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number:
> Seller: 10th_and_market
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191499397094?autorefresh=true
> Comments:Thank you so much!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> Hopefully second time lucky...
> 
> Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> 
> Listing Number : 1416739
> 
> Seller: mikla
> 
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1416739.shtml
> 
> Comments: I think in the comments she said it's a mini luggage rather than phantom.  Let me know if you need additional pictures!



Mini is AUTHENTIC.


----------



## unoma

sikiwong said:


> Hi Unoma--
> 
> Would you help me authenticate if this is a real celine cabas? The seller told me the zipper has engraved 'riri M4' underneath.  I'm not sure whether I should pay for it.
> 
> Quote: $1,000
> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas orange color tote bag
> Listing Number:b31049527
> Seller: kittyland06
> Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b31049527
> 
> Thank you very much.



Photos arent enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> Unoma deserves a Celine for all the help



Thank you Hun


----------



## unoma

wanillah123 said:


> Hey can you please authenticate this?
> 
> 
> URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221679220527
> Title: 1000% AUTHENTIC CELINE TRAPEZE BOSTON LUGGAGE SUEDE/LEATHER HAND BAG PURSE
> item Nr: 221679220527
> seller id: punkrocklove2285
> 
> Thank you!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Circa2011 said:


> Hello, here is my second bag from Bluefly....if you would please authenticate?
> The serial stamp says F-MP-0154
> View attachment 2881847
> View attachment 2881848
> View attachment 2881849
> View attachment 2881850
> View attachment 2881851
> View attachment 2881852
> 
> 
> More photos on next post...





Circa2011 said:


> Set two of tie bag from Bluefly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881854
> View attachment 2881855
> View attachment 2881856
> View attachment 2881857
> View attachment 2881858
> View attachment 2881859
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## Nicnb

Can you please authenticate this thanks!

Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze size small 
Listing Number: 301507167307
Seller: westelm
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301507167307


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Can you please authenticate this thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze size small
> Listing Number: 301507167307
> Seller: westelm
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301507167307



Auth trapeze


----------



## ab1980

Hello

Could someone please authenticate the following for me. Thank you in advance  

Title: Celine Trapeze Burgundy Bag With Shoulder Strap
Seller: ilonazlatarev
Item Number: 161572720403
working link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161572720403 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Meta

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


Thank you, *unoma*! May I ask where would the serial number be located? Seller can't seem to find it.


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate when you have a chance! Thanks in advance!!! #youramazing!

Title- Celine trapeze
seller-rucs123
item number- 291370062860
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trapeze-shoulder-bag-leather-and-suede-Black-/291370062860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d702540c


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate Unoma, when you have a chance! Thanks in advance!!! #youramazing!

Title-celine trapeze
seller-rucs123
item number-291366211587
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/291366211587


----------



## anniedo_83

unoma said:


> Photos are too dark to authenticate.
> And i need to see all imprint, serial number and zipper marking



Hi 

The seller uploaded more picures http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221677870172&alt=web

Would you be able to look and help? Thank you


----------



## liz.echen

Can someone help authenticate this Celine bag? TIA 

Item: Celine Crisped Calfskin Bag in Orchid 
Listing Number: 173823 TKB 250D
Seller: ilovepearls-uk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Cr...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item259f0e766f


----------



## Jamiesphere

Hi i just bought a new Celine Mini Luggage yesterday. I was really afraid it might be a counterfeit due to the among of counterfeit items out there. I can only post photos later at night. but i want to ask about the number '8' on the zippers. because i realised the main zipper has the '8' but the front small zipper doesn't. Is it normal? or all the zipper must have the '8'?


----------



## oriole85

unoma said:


> This is a zipper marking


Some more photos from the seller. Sorry couldnt get anything clearer.

Many thanks again, Unoma.


----------



## Jamiesphere

weN84 said:


> Thank you, *unoma*! May I ask where would the serial number be located? Seller can't seem to find it.


Serial number is found in the zipper pouch inside the bag


----------



## Jamiesphere

Hi this is the item that i ordered, can help me authenticate? cause after i purchased i realised a lot of reviews on fake items found on this site despite their authentication.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Item Code #:RBC0130001111849
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/559#topPage


----------



## missKhanum

Please can you help me authenticate this celine trapeze.

Item: Celine trapeze shoulder bag leather and suede Black
Item Code: 291370062860
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-trapeze-shoulder-bag-leather-and-suede-Black-/291370062860?

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could someone please authenticate the following for me. Thank you in advance
> 
> Title: Celine Trapeze Burgundy Bag With Shoulder Strap
> Seller: ilonazlatarev
> Item Number: 161572720403
> working link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161572720403
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

weN84 said:


> Thank you, *unoma*! May I ask where would the serial number be located? Seller can't seem to find it.



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate when you have a chance! Thanks in advance!!! #youramazing!
> 
> Title- Celine trapeze
> seller-rucs123
> item number- 291370062860
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trapeze-shoulder-bag-leather-and-suede-Black-/291370062860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d702540c



Trapeze is a Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29137006286...p=10&_from=R40%7CR40&_nkw=291370062860&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate Unoma, when you have a chance! Thanks in advance!!! #youramazing!
> 
> Title-celine trapeze
> seller-rucs123
> item number-291366211587
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/291366211587



Auction ended few days ago
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-tric...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

anniedo_83 said:


> Hi
> 
> The seller uploaded more picures http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221677870172&alt=web
> 
> Would you be able to look and help? Thank you



Photos still dark and blurry
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221677870172


----------



## unoma

liz.echen said:


> Can someone help authenticate this Celine bag? TIA
> 
> Item: Celine Crisped Calfskin Bag in Orchid
> Listing Number: 173823 TKB 250D
> Seller: ilovepearls-uk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Cr...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item259f0e766f



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Jamiesphere said:


> Hi i just bought a new Celine Mini Luggage yesterday. I was really afraid it might be a counterfeit due to the among of counterfeit items out there. I can only post photos later at night. but i want to ask about the number '8' on the zippers. because i realised the main zipper has the '8' but the front small zipper doesn't. Is it normal? or all the zipper must have the '8'?



Please use correct format and post your request.


----------



## unoma

Jamiesphere said:


> Hi this is the item that i ordered, can help me authenticate? cause after i purchased i realised a lot of reviews on fake items found on this site despite their authentication.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Item Code #:RBC0130001111849
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/559#topPage


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## missKhanum

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29137006286...p=10&_from=R40%7CR40&_nkw=291370062860&_rdc=1


arghhh i asked for this to be authenticated also and its a shame that its not authentic


----------



## pucci3985

I have it in my cart currently. Would still like to know if authentic? Thank you!


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic




Thank you very much!!!! 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## meyan

Would like your help please...

Item: Celine Indigo Mini Luggage
Listing number: 1749123
Seller: Daphne
Link: http://trsy.co/1749123

Thanks for your time!


----------



## RedDuchess

Please help, I am the winning bidder, and just didn't have time prior to bidding, thank you.

Item: CELINE Python Beige Snakeskin Phantom Tote - Low Low Price (62% Off Retail)
Listing Number: 111583800376
Seller: 2015usdans
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Pyth...g0AusjLomact2HVz9gPjw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Jamiesphere

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Hi i managed to get the zipper and serial number photos as follows. Please help. Thanks! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q0cvwkryjuv3td7/IMG_2543%20copy.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e4d2if1byw4h1b4/IMG_2544%20copy.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Meta

Jamiesphere said:


> Serial number is found in the zipper pouch inside the bag





unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Thank you both for your responses. I'll pass since the seller can't seem to produce what is requested. 

*unoma*, many thanks for your help!


----------



## JuliJenn

Good afternoon, May I please request help with this Celine Boogie bag?  I bought it from an online consignment store, and have posted the listing below along with some detailed photos I took myself. I am sorry they are coming in sideways. I don't know why that is happening.  If I can be of any further help, please do not hesitate to let me know. What has me worried is that I am unable to find any date stamp on the bag underneath the Celine label only that is says Made in Italy,but nothing else.  Thank you so much for your help!  I really appreciate it!

Item:  Celine Brown Suede Studded Boogie Bag
Item # CEL23053
Seller: The Real Real
Link:   https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-studded-boogie-bag-2


----------



## wanillah123

Hello I asked for the seller to provide me with pictures of the serial number and zipper marking (see dropbox link below) does it look authentic? Thanks a lot!! 

URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221679220527
Title: 1000% AUTHENTIC CELINE TRAPEZE BOSTON LUGGAGE SUEDE/LEATHER HAND BAG PURSE
item Nr: 221679220527
seller id: punkrocklove2285 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fm8z6nctc4c1cv1/Screen shot 2015-02-03 at 9.10.16 PM.png?dl=0


----------



## heartfelt

Hi Unoma,

Would it be possible to authenticate this ended listing? I bought this nano, but the seller was having issues getting a picture of the serial number tag since it's so tiny in the nano. I ended up buying it and taking my own photos per the flickr photo set below. 

100% AUTHENTIC CELINE NANO LUGGAGE TRI COLOR SUEDE + LEATHER BAG
221677398341
pugslovelouie
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221677398341?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

https://www.flickr.com/photos/30727680@N00/sets/72157648297284893/

Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Would it be possible to authenticate this ended listing? I bought this nano, but the seller was having issues getting a picture of the serial number tag since it's so tiny in the nano. I ended up buying it and taking my own photos per the flickr photo set below.
> 
> 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE NANO LUGGAGE TRI COLOR SUEDE + LEATHER BAG
> 221677398341
> pugslovelouie
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221677398341?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/30727680@N00/sets/72157648297284893/
> 
> Thanks so much!



Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

wanillah123 said:


> Hello I asked for the seller to provide me with pictures of the serial number and zipper marking (see dropbox link below) does it look authentic? Thanks a lot!!
> 
> URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221679220527
> Title: 1000% AUTHENTIC CELINE TRAPEZE BOSTON LUGGAGE SUEDE/LEATHER HAND BAG PURSE
> item Nr: 221679220527
> seller id: punkrocklove2285
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fm8z6nctc4c1cv1/Screen shot 2015-02-03 at 9.10.16 PM.png?dl=0



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## wanillah123

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


Ohh my bad, I thought that was the serial number and zipper marking in the dropbox pictures. Sorry!!


----------



## unoma

JuliJenn said:


> Good afternoon, May I please request help with this Celine Boogie bag?  I bought it from an online consignment store, and have posted the listing below along with some detailed photos I took myself. I am sorry they are coming in sideways. I don't know why that is happening.  If I can be of any further help, please do not hesitate to let me know. What has me worried is that I am unable to find any date stamp on the bag underneath the Celine label only that is says Made in Italy,but nothing else.  Thank you so much for your help!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item:  Celine Brown Suede Studded Boogie Bag
> Item # CEL23053
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link:   https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-studded-boogie-bag-2



This looks off to me.


----------



## unoma

weN84 said:


> Thank you both for your responses. I'll pass since the seller can't seem to produce what is requested.
> 
> *unoma*, many thanks for your help!




You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Jamiesphere said:


> Hi i just bought a new Celine Mini Luggage yesterday. I was really afraid it might be a counterfeit due to the among of counterfeit items out there. I can only post photos later at night. but i want to ask about the number '8' on the zippers. because i realised the main zipper has the '8' but the front small zipper doesn't. Is it normal? or all the zipper must have the '8'?





Jamiesphere said:


> Serial number is found in the zipper pouch inside the bag





Jamiesphere said:


> Hi this is the item that i ordered, can help me authenticate? cause after i purchased i realised a lot of reviews on fake items found on this site despite their authentication.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Item Code #:RBC0130001111849
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/559#topPage





Jamiesphere said:


> Hi i managed to get the zipper and serial number photos as follows. Please help. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q0cvwkryjuv3td7/IMG_2543%20copy.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e4d2if1byw4h1b4/IMG_2544%20copy.jpg?dl=0



Mini is a Authentic


----------



## unoma

RedDuchess said:


> Please help, I am the winning bidder, and just didn't have time prior to bidding, thank you.
> 
> Item: CELINE Python Beige Snakeskin Phantom Tote - Low Low Price (62% Off Retail)
> Listing Number: 111583800376
> Seller: 2015usdans
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Pyth...g0AusjLomact2HVz9gPjw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Not enough photos to authentic


----------



## unoma

meyan said:


> Would like your help please...
> 
> Item: Celine Indigo Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 1749123
> Seller: Daphne
> Link: http://trsy.co/1749123
> 
> Thanks for your time!



I cant view the photos.


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Thank you very much!!!!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

missKhanum said:


> arghhh i asked for this to be authenticated also and its a shame that its not authentic



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

wanillah123 said:


> Ohh my bad, I thought that was the serial number and zipper marking in the dropbox pictures. Sorry!!



ok


----------



## Shoeaddix2004

Item:Authentic Celine Nano in Coquelicot
Listing Number: n/a
Seller:n/a
Link:  http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ot/1047123711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Comments: Hi,

I am hoping you may be able to authenticate this for me, this is my first time posting on the purseforum so I do hope I am doing it correctly.  

thank you.


----------



## JuliJenn

unoma said:


> This looks off to me.



Thank you, Unoma.  I really appreciate your help. Ugh.  I had a bad feeling.  Do you have a recommended authentication service for Celine?  Thank you again, very much!

Update: I just submitted the bag to Authenticate4u.com for an email authentication.  I am sorry to bother you with more questions...please do not feel you have to answer...I'm just asking, just in case you have thoughts about this process.  Would you wait until I get the email from Authenticate4U back to reach out to the Real Real or do you think sending them a link to this thread should suffice?  Again, thank you so much. I was debating about submitting the bag, but the date code (or lack there of) was really bothering me.  I'm glad I did, as otherwise I could have maybe passed this along to someone else some day and never known I was selling a fake!  Always best to be sure.  Thank you again, Unoma!


----------



## heartfelt

unoma said:


> Nano is Authentic



Unoma, you rock! Thank you so much!


----------



## RedDuchess

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authentic



Ok, I will post more pictures upon receipt of the bag, thanks, and I'll compare it to my others.


----------



## angelstar17

Please authenticate Unoma, when you have a chance! Thanks in advance!! You're the best!!!!

Title-Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Shopper Tan Brown Rust Tricolor Smooth Tpf
seller-sabinascloset
item number-121539405824
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Shopper-Tan-Brown-Rust-Tricolor-Smooth-Tpf-/121539405824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4c502800


----------



## hewennv

unoma said:


> Box is Authentic


Hi, Unoma! Thanks for your help all the time!! 
My question is that how could you quickly figure out this is an authentic box with only one photo? Or is this seller only sell authentic bag? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jamiesphere

Thanks! Unoma!!! &#128536;


----------



## meyan

unoma said:


> I cant view the photos.




Thanks Unoma! I will just take pictures when it comes.


----------



## oriole85

oriole85 said:


> Some more photos from the seller. Sorry couldnt get anything clearer.
> 
> Many thanks again, Unoma.



Hi Unoma,

I think you missed my post. Could you please help checking it again?

And this is original post 
Hi,
I want to buy this bag and wonder if this is authentic or not. Buyer said there is only the bag left, no handstrap, dustbag.
Item: Celine Trapeze
Link: http://authentic.vn/forum/threads/hcm-pha-gia-tui-celine-trapeze-like-new-gia-18-trieu.29387/ 
Seller: ducanh898

Thank you very much

Thank you much.


----------



## dsun93

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Black Smooth Leather

Listing Number: 171664993761

Seller: luxur.us2015

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f807ede1

thanks in advance


----------



## dsun93

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Phantom Croc Bag Tote Black Leather

Listing Number: 321656665683

Seller: waters1968de

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae43b3653


----------



## dsun93

Item: CELINE PHANTOM BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE PURSE HANDBAG

Listing Number: 261755658007

Seller: maxbios

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1da5f17


----------



## dsun93

Item: CELINE MIDNIGHT BLUE w Green MINI PHANTOM LUGGAGE TOTE BAG

Listing Number: 111590161276

Seller: gwagree-a0pxkz 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MIDN...276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb4abb7c


----------



## dsun93

Item: CELINE PHANTOM Large Black Pebbled Leather Tote Authentic - Great Condition

Listing Number: 261755644261

Seller: odaheh

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf1da2965


----------



## flower4

Item: 100% authentic celine ocean blue nano calfskin luggage handbag
Listing Number:171664129101
Seller: love00441244
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171664129101?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: could you please help to authenticate this Celine nano luggage. Seller said it has been authticated by another organisation but just want to double check with you. Thanks heaps in advance.


----------



## Shoeaddix2004

Shoeaddix2004 said:


> Item:Authentic Celine Nano in Coquelicot
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller:n/a
> Link:  http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ot/1047123711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comments: Hi,
> 
> I am hoping you may be able to authenticate this for me, this is my first time posting on the purseforum so I do hope I am doing it correctly.
> 
> thank you.


 
I was able to get more photos from the seller, hopefully these could help.


----------



## Arenee003

Item: Authentic Suede Beige Celine Luggage Phantom medium tote bag

Listing Number: 171667277408

Seller: pingy1985

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f82ac660

Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me! Thanks in advance


----------



## unoma

Shoeaddix2004 said:


> Item:Authentic Celine Nano in Coquelicot
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller:n/a
> Link:  http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ot/1047123711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comments: Hi,
> 
> I am hoping you may be able to authenticate this for me, this is my first time posting on the purseforum so I do hope I am doing it correctly.
> 
> thank you.



I have personally stop authenticating such links. Please use a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you, Unoma.  I really appreciate your help. Ugh.  I had a bad feeling.  Do you have a recommended authentication service for Celine?  Thank you again, very much!
> 
> Update: I just submitted the bag to Authenticate4u.com for an email authentication.  I am sorry to bother you with more questions...please do not feel you have to answer...I'm just asking, just in case you have thoughts about this process.  Would you wait until I get the email from Authenticate4U back to reach out to the Real Real or do you think sending them a link to this thread should suffice?  Again, thank you so much. I was debating about submitting the bag, but the date code (or lack there of) was really bothering me.  I'm glad I did, as otherwise I could have maybe passed this along to someone else some day and never known I was selling a fake!  Always best to be sure.  Thank you again, Unoma!



Have you gotten a reply from A4? I have doubt about this bag and if you havent bought it, i would pass on it and try on ebay. I have seen similar colours on ebay.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Unoma, you rock! Thank you so much!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

RedDuchess said:


> Ok, I will post more pictures upon receipt of the bag, thanks, and I'll compare it to my others.



ok


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> Please authenticate Unoma, when you have a chance! Thanks in advance!! You're the best!!!!
> 
> Title-Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Shopper Tan Brown Rust Tricolor Smooth Tpf
> seller-sabinascloset
> item number-121539405824
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Shopper-Tan-Brown-Rust-Tricolor-Smooth-Tpf-/121539405824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4c502800


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121539405...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121539405824&_rdc=1
Micro is Auth


----------



## JuliJenn

unoma said:


> Have you gotten a reply from A4? I have doubt about this bag and if you havent bought it, i would pass on it and try on ebay. I have seen similar colours on ebay.
> Good luck



Hi Unoma,  Thank you so much.   Unfortunately, I bought it from The Real Real already.  I know it's an older Boogie, but the date code missing had me concerned, Plus I have bought a fake Hermes bangle from them in the past, and very fake Ray bans, so I know they are not the best at authenticating their stuff. And it's not returnable.  Unless I can show them that it's fake, so that's why I needed something from A4u to send them. I heard from Lesley this morning. She asked me what you thought seemed off?  I know you don't like to post that information, and for good reason. No one wants the people who make fakes to make them better. She understood. She sent off the photos to her Celine expert, so now I'm just waiting to hear back. I'm sure I'll hear tomorrow sometime. I really appreciate all your help. You are very kind!  I wish The Real Real posted the photos needed to authenticate prior to purchase, but they don't.    I guess they just figure they'll take a return if they need to, or the buyer just will trust it's real and never check. Anyway, thank you so much for everything!  I hope you have a wonderful afternoon!


----------



## unoma

hewennv said:


> Hi, Unoma! Thanks for your help all the time!!
> My question is that how could you quickly figure out this is an authentic box with only one photo? Or is this seller only sell authentic bag?
> Thank you very much!



When i authenticated the bag it has LOADS of photos. So seller might have deleted them.


----------



## unoma

Jamiesphere said:


> Thanks! Unoma!!! &#128536;


----------



## unoma

meyan said:


> Thanks Unoma! I will just take pictures when it comes.



ok


----------



## ljamie4

Hi


Please help to authenticate the below - I am new to the Celine forum and would appreciate any help!


Item: CELINE Taupe Medium Square Luggage
 Listing Number: 281581337211
 Seller: walkintofashion
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Taup...-/281581337211?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


I have additional pics from the seller, but I don't know how to add them here.  Any ideas? There is a number 5 on the zipper.


----------



## unoma

oriole85 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I think you missed my post. Could you please help checking it again?
> 
> And this is original post
> Hi,
> I want to buy this bag and wonder if this is authentic or not. Buyer said there is only the bag left, no handstrap, dustbag.
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Link: http://authentic.vn/forum/threads/hcm-pha-gia-tui-celine-trapeze-like-new-gia-18-trieu.29387/
> Seller: ducanh898
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Thank you much.


Link not opening


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Black Smooth Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 171664993761
> 
> Seller: luxur.us2015
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f807ede1
> 
> thanks in advance



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Phantom Croc Bag Tote Black Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 321656665683
> 
> Seller: waters1968de
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae43b3653



Horrible Fake


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: CELINE PHANTOM BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE PURSE HANDBAG
> 
> Listing Number: 261755658007
> 
> Seller: maxbios
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1da5f17



Looks off, ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: CELINE MIDNIGHT BLUE w Green MINI PHANTOM LUGGAGE TOTE BAG
> 
> Listing Number: 111590161276
> 
> Seller: gwagree-a0pxkz
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MIDN...276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb4abb7c



Fake


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: CELINE PHANTOM Large Black Pebbled Leather Tote Authentic - Great Condition
> 
> Listing Number: 261755644261
> 
> Seller: odaheh
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf1da2965



Fake


----------



## unoma

flower4 said:


> Item: 100% authentic celine ocean blue nano calfskin luggage handbag
> Listing Number:171664129101
> Seller: love00441244
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171664129101?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: could you please help to authenticate this Celine nano luggage. Seller said it has been authticated by another organisation but just want to double check with you. Thanks heaps in advance.



Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Shoeaddix2004 said:


> I was able to get more photos from the seller, hopefully these could help.
> View attachment 2883908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883909
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883910
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883911
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883912
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883913



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Arenee003 said:


> Item: Authentic Suede Beige Celine Luggage Phantom medium tote bag
> 
> Listing Number: 171667277408
> 
> Seller: pingy1985
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f82ac660
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me! Thanks in advance



Looks good. Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Unoma,  Thank you so much.   Unfortunately, I bought it from The Real Real already.  I know it's an older Boogie, but the date code missing had me concerned, Plus I have bought a fake Hermes bangle from them in the past, and very fake Ray bans, so I know they are not the best at authenticating their stuff. And it's not returnable.  Unless I can show them that it's fake, so that's why I needed something from A4u to send them. I heard from Lesley this morning. She asked me what you thought seemed off?  I know you don't like to post that information, and for good reason. No one wants the people who make fakes to make them better. She understood. She sent off the photos to her Celine expert, so now I'm just waiting to hear back. I'm sure I'll hear tomorrow sometime. I really appreciate all your help. You are very kind!  I wish The Real Real posted the photos needed to authenticate prior to purchase, but they don't.    I guess they just figure they'll take a return if they need to, or the buyer just will trust it's real and never check. Anyway, thank you so much for everything!  I hope you have a wonderful afternoon!



I can not comment on what might be off but i think you need something written. Hopefully  A4 will reply you soon.
Good luck


----------



## JuliJenn

unoma said:


> I can not comment on what might be off but i think you need something written. Hopefully  A4 will reply you soon.
> Good luck



I totally understand. I would not want you to say. I'm glad you were here to point me in the right direction. I'd definitely rather know what I need to do, than have a bag that isn't what I thought it was. Thank you so much, Unoma. You have been immensely helpful, and I really appreciate it.


----------



## dsun93

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Pebbled Bag

Listing Number: 131416268828

Seller: sheetus-pztlfp39

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13141626882...rkparms=gh1g=I131416268828.N7.S2.M1425.R1.TR3


----------



## Lmac1284

Item: Celine medium phantom
Seller: NhgKimmy
Listing # : N/A
Pics:


----------



## Lmac1284

Sorry here are more pics


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello Unoma,

Please kindly authenticate. Thank you very much.

Item: Celine Micro in Jungle

Listing Number: 1005

Seller: Libraluxe

Link:
Http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-jungle-khaki-micro-luggage


----------



## Arenee003

unoma said:


> Looks good. Ask for zipper marking


Thank you Unoma, I will ask for another photo.


----------



## unoma

Lmac1284 said:


> Item: Celine medium phantom
> Seller: NhgKimmy
> Listing # : N/A
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884522
> View attachment 2884523
> View attachment 2884524
> View attachment 2884525
> View attachment 2884526





Lmac1284 said:


> Sorry here are more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884535
> View attachment 2884536
> View attachment 2884537




4, For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## Lmac1284

Item: Celine medium phantom
Seller: NhgKimmy 
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...3&exe=10708&ext=25561&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Photos are attached above. I hope this helps. Thank you


----------



## Bedazzled2010

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Phantom Large

 Listing Number: NA

Seller: peter110554


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...558?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1e1ac6e


Many thanks in advance


----------



## unoma

Bedazzled2010 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Phantom Large
> 
> Listing Number: NA
> 
> Seller: peter110554
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...558?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1e1ac6e
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Stamp croc Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Lmac1284 said:


> Item: Celine medium phantom
> Seller: NhgKimmy
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...3&exe=10708&ext=25561&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Photos are attached above. I hope this helps. Thank you



Auction ended over 2month ago


----------



## unoma

Arenee003 said:


> Thank you Unoma, I will ask for another photo.



Ok dear


----------



## unoma

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro in Jungle
> 
> Listing Number: 1005
> 
> Seller: Libraluxe
> 
> Link:
> Http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-jungle-khaki-micro-luggage



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Pebbled Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 131416268828
> 
> Seller: sheetus-pztlfp39
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13141626882...rkparms=gh1g=I131416268828.N7.S2.M1425.R1.TR3



Red Mini is a Fake


----------



## ljamie4

ljamie4 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Please help to authenticate the below - I am new to the Celine forum and would appreciate any help!
> 
> 
> Item: CELINE Taupe Medium Square Luggage
> Listing Number: 281581337211
> Seller: walkintofashion
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Taup...-/281581337211?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
> 
> 
> I have additional pics from the seller, but I don't know how to add them here.  Any ideas? There is a number 5 on the zipper.




Bumping with the attached additional pics thx!!


----------



## oneones

Could someone tell me whether this is authentic or fake Celine bag?


----------



## pursejunkie101

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic



Thank you Unoma. Im guessing you meant micro instead of mini and that was just a typo?


----------



## Lmac1284

unoma said:


> Auction ended over 2month ago




The auction ended because I purchased the bag.


----------



## Bedazzled2010

unoma said:


> Stamp croc Phantom is Authentic



Thank you so much UNoma! Really helpful


----------



## xoxo88

Hi


Please help to authenticate the below - I am new to the Celine forum and would appreciate any help!

Celine Nano in red 

http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/celine-celine-nano-mini-tasche-umhaengetasche/697056.html#bilder

It has an authentic sign from "vide dressing"

Regards!


----------



## Shoeaddix2004

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


 
Hi Unoma, 

Here are the zipper marking photos


----------



## unoma

ljamie4 said:


> Bumping with the attached additional pics thx!!
> 
> View attachment 2885122
> View attachment 2885123
> View attachment 2885125
> View attachment 2885128



Auth phantom


----------



## unoma

pursejunkie101 said:


> Thank you Unoma. Im guessing you meant micro instead of mini and that was just a typo?



Sorry hun, Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

Lmac1284 said:


> The auction ended because I purchased the bag.



Please use a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

oneones said:


> Could someone tell me whether this is authentic or fake Celine bag?


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

Bedazzled2010 said:


> Thank you so much UNoma! Really helpful



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

xoxo88 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Please help to authenticate the below - I am new to the Celine forum and would appreciate any help!
> 
> Celine Nano in red
> 
> http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/celine-celine-nano-mini-tasche-umhaengetasche/697056.html#bilder
> 
> It has an authentic sign from "vide dressing"
> 
> Regards!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies

Can you authenticate please. If possible any info about style please TIA

Name: Authentic blue Calfskin Celine Bag
Number: 201278825461
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-blue-Calfskin-Celine-Bag-/201278825461?
Seller: Kirch.alexa


----------



## dsun93

Item: 100% AUTH CELINE MINI Luggage Bag FLUO PINK Pebbled Leather Perfect

Listing Number: 181659097777

Seller: ushil-fjeu4

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-CE...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4bb9dab1

Comments: Thank you


----------



## angelstar17

Thank you unoma


----------



## angelstar17

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121539405...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121539405824&_rdc=1
> Micro is Auth


Thank you unoma


----------



## lulu16

Item: Celine mini luggage tote
Listing number: (not applicable as the bag is not selling on ebay)
Seller: Christina
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/ferntree-gully/bags/celine-mini-luggage-tote/1069400667
Please kindly authenticate the bag. Thanks so much


----------



## ljamie4

Unoma

Thanks so much!!! Ur the best


----------



## Jamiesphere

Lmac1284 said:


> Sorry here are more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884535
> View attachment 2884536
> View attachment 2884537


Hi, i have been looking through a lot of Celine bags lately. Though i'm not an expert in this, 
but your bag's serial tag looks unusual to me. Usually Celine bags are tag _-_ _-_ _ _ _ but 
yours is _ _ -_-_ _ _ _ _. I advise you go to a 3rd party authenticator to get it authenticated.


----------



## dsun93

Item: Celine Mini Luggage

Listing Number: 331469269571

Seller: colwarcoli

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/331469269571?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments:

file:///Users/Douglas/Downloads/My%20eBay%20%20Messages%20%20Inbox_files/$_0.JPG

file:///Users/Douglas/Downloads/My%20eBay%20%20Messages%20%20Inbox_files/$_0(1).JPG

the links above are photos of the serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: 100% AUTH CELINE MINI Luggage Bag FLUO PINK Pebbled Leather Perfect
> 
> Listing Number: 181659097777
> 
> Seller: ushil-fjeu4
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-CE...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4bb9dab1
> 
> Comments: Thank you



Nothing is coming up


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> Thank you unoma



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> Thank you unoma



You are welcome


----------



## jennifurchua

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage in smooth leather? Thank you 

Item: CELINE Tri Color Blue Mini Luggage Tote Smooth Leather New Authentic Handbag
Listing No.: 151550262800
Seller: 10joyce

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tri-...h-Leather-New-Authentic-Handbag-/151550262800


----------



## unoma

lulu16 said:


> Item: Celine mini luggage tote
> Listing number: (not applicable as the bag is not selling on ebay)
> Seller: Christina
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/ferntree-gully/bags/celine-mini-luggage-tote/1069400667
> Please kindly authenticate the bag. Thanks so much



Due to fraudster using gumtree to list their items, i have stop authenticating bags from this website. Please use a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

ljamie4 said:


> Unoma
> 
> Thanks so much!!! Ur the best



Thanks doll


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> 
> Listing Number: 331469269571
> 
> Seller: colwarcoli
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/331469269571?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments:
> 
> file:///Users/Douglas/Downloads/My%20eBay%20%20Messages%20%20Inbox_files/$_0.JPG
> 
> file:///Users/Douglas/Downloads/My%20eBay%20%20Messages%20%20Inbox_files/$_0(1).JPG
> 
> the links above are photos of the serial number and zipper marking



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

jennifurchua said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage in smooth leather? Thank you
> 
> Item: CELINE Tri Color Blue Mini Luggage Tote Smooth Leather New Authentic Handbag
> Listing No.: 151550262800
> Seller: 10joyce
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tri-...h-Leather-New-Authentic-Handbag-/151550262800



Mini is Authentic


----------



## jennifurchua

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic



Thanks unoma!


----------



## goyna

Item: Celine trapeze tricolor
Listing number: 33146215622
Seller: pinetreecity1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331462156228?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## HJPurse

Hi, i m checking out this box bag and wondering if it is authentic. Would u please take a look...thanks.
Item: CELINE BOX BAG IN PINK CALFSKIN- Retail $4200
Seller: odile0926
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261755645650


----------



## lulu16

unoma said:


> Due to fraudster using gumtree to list their items, i have stop authenticating bags from this website. Please use a third party authenticator.



Thanks so much unoma for letting me know. The seller actually sells it on ebay as well. So is it possible for you to have a look at it once again? Thanks so much. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage tote preowned in very good condition
Listing number: 181656707431
Seller: boutique18
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181656707431?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Opfebam

Hello!

Can you help me authenticate this Celine bag:

Item: Celine vintage bag
Listing number: 219932405
Seller: KingdomOfBags
Link:https://www.etsy.com/listing/219932...2&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery

The seller sent me additional pichtures:


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hi Unoma. Was wondering if you were able to help me with this. Would really appreciate your expertise. Thank you kindly. 

Item: Preowned CELINE Black Nano Crossbody Handbag - Pebbled Leather
Item number: 151580870923
Seller: celebstuff123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-CE...923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234aec890b


----------



## nic_blue

Hello Ladies

could you kindly help me with authenticating
Thank you for your help
Item: Céline Phantom Luggage Tasche
Item number: 131423235157 
Seller:anja261163
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/131423235157?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dani_dani

Hi, I was hoping you could help me out with this listing on vestiairecollective.com. I read some horror stories about the awful authentication service by vestiairecollective, so I would really appreciate an opinion  Thanks so much!

Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage 
Listing Number: 1427912
Seller: Christina
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/black-leather-handbag-luggage-1427912.shtml


----------



## bw695x

Hi could i get help with authentication? thanks!

Item: Royal Blue Celine Nano
Listing Number: 171666461036
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Royal-Blue-...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f81e516c
Comments: thank you!!


----------



## carinagucci

Unoma, there would be SO many people buying fakes and having no idea, if you weren't here to help us!! Thank you. 

Could you please tell me if you think this is Authentic?

Item: 100% Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 121558971549
Seller: traaayyy
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121558971549?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4455&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI121558971549.N7.S1.M700.R2.TR7
Comments:


----------



## carinagucci

carinagucci said:


> Unoma, there would be SO many people buying fakes and having no idea, if you weren't here to help us!! Thank you.
> 
> Could you please tell me if you think this is Authentic?
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 121558971549
> Seller: traaayyy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121558971549?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4455&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI121558971549.N7.S1.M700.R2.TR7
> Comments:



Sold! I'll make sure I give more time next time! Thank you for all your help


----------



## unoma

jennifurchua said:


> Thanks unoma!


----------



## unoma

goyna said:


> Item: Celine trapeze tricolor
> Listing number: 33146215622
> Seller: pinetreecity1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331462156228?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

HJPurse said:


> Hi, i m checking out this box bag and wondering if it is authentic. Would u please take a look...thanks.
> Item: CELINE BOX BAG IN PINK CALFSKIN- Retail $4200
> Seller: odile0926
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261755645650



I would avoid


----------



## unoma

lulu16 said:


> Thanks so much unoma for letting me know. The seller actually sells it on ebay as well. So is it possible for you to have a look at it once again? Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage tote preowned in very good condition
> Listing number: 181656707431
> Seller: boutique18
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181656707431?nav=SEARCH



Mini is Authentic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18165670743...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181656707431&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Luxx.ha said:


> Hi Unoma. Was wondering if you were able to help me with this. Would really appreciate your expertise. Thank you kindly.
> 
> Item: Preowned CELINE Black Nano Crossbody Handbag - Pebbled Leather
> Item number: 151580870923
> Seller: celebstuff123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-CE...923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234aec890b



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nic_blue said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> could you kindly help me with authenticating
> Thank you for your help
> Item: Céline Phantom Luggage Tasche
> Item number: 131423235157
> Seller:anja261163
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/131423235157?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Blue Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> Hi, I was hoping you could help me out with this listing on vestiairecollective.com. I read some horror stories about the awful authentication service by vestiairecollective, so I would really appreciate an opinion  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage
> Listing Number: 1427912
> Seller: Christina
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/black-leather-handbag-luggage-1427912.shtml



No red flap but need to see more photos.
Bag is coming from HONG KONG so you will be charged customs fees. Just be aware of that.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

bw695x said:


> Hi could i get help with authentication? thanks!
> 
> Item: Royal Blue Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 171666461036
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Royal-Blue-...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f81e516c
> Comments: thank you!!



Blue Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Unoma, there would be SO many people buying fakes and having no idea, if you weren't here to help us!! Thank you.
> 
> Could you please tell me if you think this is Authentic?
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 121558971549
> Seller: traaayyy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121558971549?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4455&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI121558971549.N7.S1.M700.R2.TR7
> Comments:



Mini is Authentic


----------



## dani_dani

unoma said:


> No red flap but need to see more photos.
> Bag is coming from HONG KONG so you will be charged customs fees. Just be aware of that.
> Good luck


Thank you unoma!! I will try to get more pictures from the seller. In the meantime, I have one more question: On this website you can see a fake Céline bag, and the Serial Number is the exact same one as on the bag from the listing. 

http://www.spotbags.cn/good-celine-luggage-replica/

Do you think this could be a sign of it being a fake?

Thank you!


----------



## oneones

oneones said:


> Could someone tell me whether this is authentic or fake Celine bag?



Dear ladies - could you kindly help? Please advise if this bad is authenticate? Thank you very much!


----------



## Smoothop

dani_dani said:


> Thank you unoma!! I will try to get more pictures from the seller. In the meantime, I have one more question: On this website you can see a fake Céline bag, and the Serial Number is the exact same one as on the bag from the listing.
> 
> http://www.spotbags.cn/good-celine-luggage-replica/
> 
> Do you think this could be a sign of it being a fake?
> 
> Thank you!


I would say that the sewing in the pocket next to the serial number on that Céline Mini is definitely off....never mind the 'iffy' serial number!


----------



## Violet736

Hello ladies

Item: Coeur iPad Clutch, Fall/Winter 2013 
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Bluefly.com 
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/celine-blush-lambskin-flat-clutch/p/349769601/detail.fly
Comments: Read on Purseforum that Bluefly occasionally carries fake stuff  ...hence my post in this thread   

Thank you!!


----------



## aceofspades

Hey ladies, please help with this authentication. Thank you so much in advance! 

Item: Authentic CELINE micro luggage black smooth leather great condition barely worn 


Listing Number: 221681979372


Seller: teatrodimoda


Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221681979372


----------



## Chancensam

Can you kindly take a look at the following item for authenticity?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote (Navy)
Item number: 321662998134
Seller: 2015-hyo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/2015-hyo?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Thanks for your time and knowledge!


----------



## Jamiesphere

Chancensam said:


> Can you kindly take a look at the following item for authenticity?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote (Navy)
> Item number: 321662998134
> Seller: 2015-hyo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/2015-hyo?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Thanks for your time and knowledge!


Looks like item have been removed and user accounted started just to list the celine bag.


----------



## carinagucci

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic



Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## unoma

Violet736 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Item: Coeur iPad Clutch, Fall/Winter 2013
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: Bluefly.com
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/celine-blush-lambskin-flat-clutch/p/349769601/detail.fly
> Comments: Read on Purseforum that Bluefly occasionally carries fake stuff  ...hence my post in this thread
> 
> Thank you!!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Hey ladies, please help with this authentication. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE micro luggage black smooth leather great condition barely worn
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 221681979372
> 
> 
> Seller: teatrodimoda
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221681979372



Photos aren't enough to authenticate. Need to see all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Chancensam said:


> Can you kindly take a look at the following item for authenticity?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote (Navy)
> Item number: 321662998134
> Seller: 2015-hyo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/2015-hyo?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Thanks for your time and knowledge!



Photos looks stolenm. Be wary with sellers with 0 feedback.
Ask seller to provide the photos of their bag with their name writing on a paper next to it. Good luck.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae49bd676


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Thank you! :kiss:



You are welcome


----------



## dani_dani

Item: Celine Luggage Mini black smooth leather
Listing Number: 286106377 
Seller: Carolin
Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...z-guter-zustand/286106377-156-2965?ref=search

Hi, could you help me authenticating this Céline Mini? The description says it was bought 2013 in a second-hand store for 1800&#8364;, but there is no receipt. Thank you!


----------



## goyna

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic



Thank you so much


----------



## gayboy

eBay Item number ; 261758283124
Sellers name : anna7733
Description : Celine mini luggage black. 
eBay url : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261758283124

additional photos of zipper:
1) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-C1-7n79tMnZ0d3Z2tJNHVFd3M/view?usp=sharing
2) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-C1-7n79tMnVXQ0Vm9qSDBSMmM/view?usp=sharing

Thank you!


----------



## Chancensam

unoma said:


> Photos looks stolenm. Be wary with sellers with 0 feedback.
> Ask seller to provide the photos of their bag with their name writing on a paper next to it. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae49bd676


Thank you so much, Unoma! Let's see what happens when I request the pictures with name ...


----------



## dsun93

Item: 100% Authentic Brand New Celine Multi-color micro luggage Red/white/black

Listing Number: 261754853988

Seller: ning9112 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1ce1a64

Comments: thanks


----------



## unoma

dsun93 said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Brand New Celine Multi-color micro luggage Red/white/black
> 
> Listing Number: 261754853988
> 
> Seller: ning9112
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1ce1a64
> 
> Comments: thanks



Need to see more photos of the bag


----------



## unoma

gayboy said:


> eBay Item number ; 261758283124
> Sellers name : anna7733
> Description : Celine mini luggage black.
> eBay url : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261758283124
> 
> additional photos of zipper:
> 1) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-C1-7n79tMnZ0d3Z2tJNHVFd3M/view?usp=sharing
> 2) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-C1-7n79tMnVXQ0Vm9qSDBSMmM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you!



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

goyna said:


> Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Mini black smooth leather
> Listing Number: 286106377
> Seller: Carolin
> Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...z-guter-zustand/286106377-156-2965?ref=search
> 
> Hi, could you help me authenticating this Céline Mini? The description says it was bought 2013 in a second-hand store for 1800, but there is no receipt. Thank you!



Due to many fraudulent sellers on these sites, i do no longer authenticate bags listed on them.
Please use a third party authenticator.


----------



## dani_dani

unoma said:


> Due to many fraudulent sellers on these sites, i do no longer authenticate bags listed on them.
> Please use a third party authenticator.


Thank you anyways


----------



## ayalaliel

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote 
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-mini-luggage-tote-67
Comments:I already purchased this, so i ahve attached additional pictures.

It seems authentic to me, but what do I know! Any help would be great


----------



## ayalaliel

Just posted - I attached a few more photos with better lighting!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote 
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products...uggage-tote-67
Comments:I already purchased this, so i ahve attached additional pictures.


----------



## Violet736

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



Are these photos okay??

Comments: The zipper marking is hard to make out even in real life...it looks like the number 1 or the letter I? I can try to take a better one if necessary.

Thanks so much!


----------



## belle_

Hey could someone please help with this trapeze?

Item: Celine Trapeze Black Leather & Suede Mini Size With Strap
Listing Number: 221686626007
Seller: bagsnob522 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221686626007?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: N/A

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dani_dani

unoma said:


> Due to many fraudulent sellers on these sites, i do no longer authenticate bags listed on them.
> Please use a third party authenticator.


Hi unoma, the seller has also listed it on ebay now. Could you take a look at it? Thank you! (A picture of the serial nuber can be found on the original link I posted: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ref=search&clk_rvr_id=778041466848&rmvSB=true)

Item: Original CELINE Paris bag schwarz guter Zustand

 Listing Number: 321660102784
Seller: 15caro10
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...84?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4ae46fa880


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> Thank you anyways



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

ayalaliel said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> Seller: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-mini-luggage-tote-67
> Comments:I already purchased this, so i ahve attached additional pictures.
> 
> It seems authentic to me, but what do I know! Any help would be great



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Violet736 said:


> Are these photos okay??
> 
> Comments: The zipper marking is hard to make out even in real life...it looks like the number 1 or the letter I? I can try to take a better one if necessary.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Clutch is Authentic
http://www.bluefly.com/celine-blush...pfrewrite&cm_mmc=cj-_-2261907-_-11878518-_-na


----------



## unoma

belle_ said:


> Hey could someone please help with this trapeze?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Black Leather & Suede Mini Size With Strap
> Listing Number: 221686626007
> Seller: bagsnob522
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221686626007?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: N/A
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Black Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> Hi unoma, the seller has also listed it on ebay now. Could you take a look at it? Thank you! (A picture of the serial nuber can be found on the original link I posted: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ref=search&clk_rvr_id=778041466848&rmvSB=true)
> 
> Item: Original CELINE Paris bag schwarz guter Zustand
> 
> Listing Number: 321660102784
> Seller: 15caro10
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...84?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4ae46fa880



Photos shows an authentic Black Mini.
But the photos looks stolen IMO


----------



## ayalaliel

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic


Thank you SO much, unoma!


----------



## dani_dani

unoma said:


> Photos shows an authentic Black Mini.
> But the photos looks stolen IMO


Thank you again! I requested detailed pictures from the seller, and I got them now. They show the same manicure as in the auction, so it is the same bag. Could you please check again for authenticity? Thank you!

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/1bosyx7rkja.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/2mevha430ib.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/3kjmnrbvea0.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/49sr0wmb2py.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/5j5yv7xercz.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/6a3nwlsqux8.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/7g3h14byp05.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/8jta8lr15cn.jpg


----------



## Violet736

unoma said:


> Clutch is Authentic
> http://www.bluefly.com/celine-blush...pfrewrite&cm_mmc=cj-_-2261907-_-11878518-_-na


Thanks so much, Unoma!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## ab1980

Hello there could you please give me your thoughts on this:

Title: celine medium luggage phantom colbalt blue 

Seller: lbmyvintage

Item number: 221684322218

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221684322218 

Additional pics:








Thank you in advance!!!!




Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## pugtolove

Hello
May I please have an authentication on this handbag.

Celine Mini Luggage In Black!
 Site: Ebay
 Seller:alee221
 Item number:331474367816
 Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331474367816?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
  Item Description: Black Celine Mini Luggage

 TIA!


----------



## belle_

unoma said:


> Black Trapeze is a FAKE



Thanks for your help unoma!


----------



## lovefoolosophy

Hi everyone!

Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag?
Thank you so much in advance for your help!

Celine Medium Trapeze Bag
Site: eBay
Seller: glitzandglamland
Item number: 191508075303
Item link: 
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...99812080&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## butterflymg

item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Item number# 281584924900

Comments:
Seller bought on middle of 2013 at Barney's
but no barcode sticker.. when seller bought this bag only comes with dust bag and cards.

unfortunately i already bought that received last saturday.. so i need advise....
please see the below...

Thanks a lot....please help....


----------



## oceanblueapril

Item: Celine fluo pink nano luggage 
Listing Number:261771645681
Seller:meiy99
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261771645681?redirect=mobile
Comments: looks pretty good, is it safe to buy? Thank you for your time&#65281;


----------



## kiaraa

Hello! 
Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this for me:
Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Smooth Black leather
Item No.:161596753809
Seller: xbriannax
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161596753809

Thankyou


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> Thank you again! I requested detailed pictures from the seller, and I got them now. They show the same manicure as in the auction, so it is the same bag. Could you please check again for authenticity? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/1bosyx7rkja.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/2mevha430ib.jpg
> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/3kjmnrbvea0.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/49sr0wmb2py.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/5j5yv7xercz.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/6a3nwlsqux8.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/7g3h14byp05.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/8jta8lr15cn.jpg



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ayalaliel said:


> Thank you SO much, unoma!


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hello there could you please give me your thoughts on this:
> 
> Title: celine medium luggage phantom colbalt blue
> 
> Seller: lbmyvintage
> 
> Item number: 221684322218
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221684322218
> 
> Additional pics:
> 
> View attachment 2891481
> View attachment 2891482
> View attachment 2891483
> 
> View attachment 2891485
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Bag looks off.


----------



## unoma

pugtolove said:


> Hello
> May I please have an authentication on this handbag.
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage In Black!
> Site: Ebay
> Seller:alee221
> Item number:331474367816
> Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331474367816?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item Description: Black Celine Mini Luggage
> 
> TIA!



Ask for close up photos of ALL zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Violet736 said:


> Thanks so much, Unoma!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## unoma

lovefoolosophy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag?
> Thank you so much in advance for your help!
> 
> Celine Medium Trapeze Bag
> Site: eBay
> Seller: glitzandglamland
> Item number: 191508075303
> Item link:
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...99812080&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

belle_ said:


> Thanks for your help unoma!


----------



## unoma

butterflymg said:


> item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Item number# 281584924900
> 
> Comments:
> Seller bought on middle of 2013 at Barney's
> but no barcode sticker.. when seller bought this bag only comes with dust bag and cards.
> 
> unfortunately i already bought that received last saturday.. so i need advise....
> please see the below...
> 
> Thanks a lot....please help....


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

oceanblueapril said:


> Item: Celine fluo pink nano luggage
> Listing Number:261771645681
> Seller:meiy99
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261771645681?redirect=mobile
> Comments: looks pretty good, is it safe to buy? Thank you for your time&#65281;



Ask for zipper marking on all zipper head


----------



## unoma

kiaraa said:


> Hello!
> Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this for me:
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Smooth Black leather
> Item No.:161596753809
> Seller: xbriannax
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161596753809
> 
> Thankyou



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## dani_dani

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/1774840f47f9ec1h1qcbls25r.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/0bbb0120ef52da5dle8fa1r7i.jpg

THANK you!


----------



## kiaraa

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE



Thankyou!


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> Bag looks off.




Hi thank you so much for your reply. I have purchased this - are you positive it is fake and I should return or should I try a 3rd party authenticator? Sorry to ask but I just want to know what my options are from here  thank you! 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/1774840f47f9ec1h1qcbls25r.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/0bbb0120ef52da5dle8fa1r7i.jpg
> 
> THANK you!



I need to see close up photo of the zipper marking in ALL zipper head. (3 MARKINGS TOTAL)


----------



## unoma

kiaraa said:


> Thankyou!


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hi thank you so much for your reply. I have purchased this - are you positive it is fake and I should return or should I try a 3rd party authenticator? Sorry to ask but I just want to know what my options are from here  thank you!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



If you have the bag with you, post photo of the zipper marking


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Could you please check out this bag for me? 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-handle-bag-93

My photos of the details.
Thank you


----------



## unoma

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Could you please check out this bag for me?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-handle-bag-93
> 
> My photos of the details.
> Thank you



Use a third party authenticator for this bag.


----------



## oceanblueapril

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking on all zipper head



Here is the picture


----------



## oceanblueapril

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking on all zipper head



Sorry for two posts, do not how to upload 2pictures replying quote....


----------



## dani_dani

unoma said:


> I need to see close up photo of the zipper marking in ALL zipper head. (3 MARKINGS TOTAL)


http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img24297841dknr2q.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2430pnvjgewdlc.jpg

Here you go, this is the front and the inner zipper. I asked her because I see no markings. She says there are no numbers on the other two zippers, and she says a friend of hers has a Céline from a Céline store and there are no numbers on the other zippers as well... What do you think?

Thanks!!


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> If you have the bag with you, post photo of the zipper marking




Hi there I have taken more pics of the zipper 








I hope these are enough thank you 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## BeautyAddict58

unoma said:


> Use a third party authenticator for this bag.



Thank you!
Any ideas which third party authenticator? A4U is currently not taking requests and will not until March.


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> If you have the bag with you, post photo of the zipper marking




I have added more pics incase the last 5 weren't enough








Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## butterflymg

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Phantom is a Fake



Thank you unoma.
 I need your advise for why this one is fake because seller doesn't accept return and keep telling me this is aurth and that bought directly at barneys in Las Vegas .please help...


----------



## Tuymiu

Hi authenticators,

I currently do not own any Celine, but I love some of their bags including the luggage.  I'm considering this bag.  Please help me authenticate it.  Thank you so much!

Item: CELINE Drummed Leather Micro Luggage
Listing #: 72005
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-leather-micro-luggage-souris-72005


----------



## Seng

Hello all!
Could anyone tell me if this is authentic? It's a Celine mini luggage in smooth camel. Several pictures in listing. TIA!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-condit...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf0f0586a


----------



## Justforu

Dear authenticator, I paid for auth4u but they don't reply any request now. Could you please auth for me? Thank you.


----------



## hookdup

Hi Unoma,

Can you please authenticate this for me
Item: Celine Phantom Luggage
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Love that Closet
Link: http://lovethatcloset.com/products/celine-phantom-luggage-bag
Comments: n/a

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chancensam

Can you please authenticate this bag, please?

Item: Celine Luggage Micro size GUC Navy Blue Smooth Leather
eBay item number:251827837866
Seller information: bayinsomnia 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa21bdbaa

Thanks very much for time and knowledge!


----------



## Chancensam

Sorry to ask again, but I found another bag that I would like authenticated, if possible.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Leather Very Good To Excellent Condition Navy Blue Tote Bag
Seller: Authentic Lovers
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-navy-blue-1770652/?tref=category

Thanks, again.


----------



## pinkkie2987

eBay Item number ; 301521984782
Sellers name : ra-feld
Description : Celine Coquelicot Red Drummed Leather Micro Luggage
eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Coqu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Seng

Hi again!

This is the same bag listed in the previous post, sorry just wanted to post in the correct format!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather in Camel


eBay item number: 261740320874


Seller information: fromskim


Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-condit...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf0f0586a


Thanks again!!!


----------



## amychen99

Will any expert please authentic this Celine bag? 
Not from Ebay.
Many thanks.


----------



## amychen99

Will any expert please authentic this Celine bag? Many thanks.


----------



## unoma

oceanblueapril said:


> Here is the picture





oceanblueapril said:


> Sorry for two posts, do not how to upload 2pictures replying quote....



Include auction link and ask for clear zipper marking photos. I can barely make out what is written.


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img24297841dknr2q.jpg
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2430pnvjgewdlc.jpg
> 
> Here you go, this is the front and the inner zipper. I asked her because I see no markings. She says there are no numbers on the other two zippers, and she says a friend of hers has a Céline from a Céline store and there are no numbers on the other zippers as well... What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!!



Photos too dark. I can barely make out what is written.


----------



## unoma

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Thank you!
> Any ideas which third party authenticator? A4U is currently not taking requests and will not until March.



Try *****************.com


----------



## unoma

butterflymg said:


> Thank you unoma.
> I need your advise for why this one is fake because seller doesn't accept return and keep telling me this is aurth and that bought directly at barneys in Las Vegas .please help...



If payment was done via ebay or paypal, i would advise you to open a dispute asap with either paypal or ebay (NOT BOTH)
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Tuymiu said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> I currently do not own any Celine, but I love some of their bags including the luggage.  I'm considering this bag.  Please help me authenticate it.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: CELINE Drummed Leather Micro Luggage
> Listing #: 72005
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-leather-micro-luggage-souris-72005



Mini is AUTHENTIC


----------



## unoma

Seng said:


> Hello all!
> Could anyone tell me if this is authentic? It's a Celine mini luggage in smooth camel. Several pictures in listing. TIA!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-condit...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf0f0586a



Use the correct format and repost your request.


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me
> Item: Celine Phantom Luggage
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Love that Closet
> Link: http://lovethatcloset.com/products/celine-phantom-luggage-bag
> Comments: n/a
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## dani_dani

Hello everyone,

The bag I had an eye on earlier has been sold to someone else unfortunately. I found another offer on German eBay that looks very promising - could anyone please take a look at the bag and give me an opinion about authenticity? 

Item: Original CELINE bag schwarz guter Zustand
Listing Number: 271772691378 
Seller: Camel1710
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...691378?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3f46ea2bb2

I requested more photos and here is a link. I could see an "8" on one zipper and a "1" on another one.

http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/danielabode/library/

THANK you for a quick reply - she is holding the bag for me until tonight


----------



## unoma

Chancensam said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag, please?
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Micro size GUC Navy Blue Smooth Leather
> eBay item number:251827837866
> Seller information: bayinsomnia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa21bdbaa
> 
> Thanks very much for time and knowledge!



Micro is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Chancensam said:


> Sorry to ask again, but I found another bag that I would like authenticated, if possible.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Leather Very Good To Excellent Condition Navy Blue Tote Bag
> Seller: Authentic Lovers
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-navy-blue-1770652/?tref=category
> 
> Thanks, again.



Need to see clear photo of serial number and zipper marking.
But no red flag


----------



## unoma

pinkkie2987 said:


> eBay Item number ; 301521984782
> Sellers name : ra-feld
> Description : Celine Coquelicot Red Drummed Leather Micro Luggage
> eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Coqu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Auction ended 3days ago.


----------



## unoma

Seng said:


> Hi again!
> 
> This is the same bag listed in the previous post, sorry just wanted to post in the correct format!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather in Camel
> 
> 
> eBay item number: 261740320874
> 
> 
> Seller information: fromskim
> 
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-condit...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf0f0586a
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!!



Mini is AUTHENTIC


----------



## unoma

amychen99 said:


> Will any expert please authentic this Celine bag?
> Not from Ebay.
> Many thanks.





amychen99 said:


> Will any expert please authentic this Celine bag? Many thanks.


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## Chancensam

unoma said:


> Need to see clear photo of serial number and zipper marking.
> But no red flag



Thanks - greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## tamaralei

dear unoma,

can you authenticate this please?


Item: Celine trapeze

eBay item number: 111592625614

Seller information: luckylina10


http://www.ebay.de/itm/111592625614?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

thanks in advance


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The bag I had an eye on earlier has been sold to someone else unfortunately. I found another offer on German eBay that looks very promising - could anyone please take a look at the bag and give me an opinion about authenticity?
> 
> Item: Original CELINE bag schwarz guter Zustand
> Listing Number: 271772691378
> Seller: Camel1710
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...691378?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3f46ea2bb2
> 
> I requested more photos and here is a link. I could see an "8" on one zipper and a "1" on another one.
> 
> http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/danielabode/library/
> 
> THANK you for a quick reply - she is holding the bag for me until tonight



Mini is AUTHENTIC


----------



## unoma

tamaralei said:


> dear unoma,
> 
> can you authenticate this please?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze
> 
> eBay item number: 111592625614
> 
> Seller information: luckylina10
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/111592625614?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> thanks in advance



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Chancensam said:


> Thanks - greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## dani_dani

unoma said:


> Mini is AUTHENTIC


THANK you unoma!! I hope it is as beautiful in person as it is in the pictures


----------



## hookdup

unoma said:


> Phantom is Authentic


thank you Unoma 
It is very generous of you to donate your time like this.


----------



## pinkkie2987

unoma said:


> Auction ended 3days ago.


The seller is relisting it for me in a few hours. Because last buyer did not not pay for the handbag. I was wondering if it is authentic or not before I purchase it. Thank you!


----------



## ab1980

ab1980 said:


> I have added more pics incase the last 5 weren't enough
> 
> View attachment 2892517
> View attachment 2892518
> View attachment 2892519
> View attachment 2892520
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....




Hello just bumping this as it was missed last time, thank you! I am ready to return upon confirmation it is fake thanks


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## imaginarymari

Hello! Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag? Hundred thanks in advance!

Item: Genuine CELINE Mini Knot Bag Blue With Lime Suede Lining 
Listing Number: 4634003591
Seller: pac_andr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-CEL...665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4634003591


----------



## tamaralei

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a FAKE



Thank you unoma !!!!
Gosh i would have thought it's real... :/


----------



## liv1991

Item: Celine Lugage Carmel
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: kijiji 
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...d/celine-luggage-caramel-authentic/1050204606
Comments:



Please help me authenticate  this asap!


----------



## Seng

unoma said:


> Mini is AUTHENTIC



Thanks so much, Unoma! It was a little more than I wanted to spend, but very excited about my purchase!


----------



## Tuymiu

unoma said:


> Mini is AUTHENTIC




Thank you so much!


----------



## Jamiesphere

Hi  Can help?

Item: NWT 2015 CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TRI COLOR SMOOTH/ NUBUCK LEATHER TOTE BAG
Listing Number: 51827837866
Seller: luxannex 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2015-CE...13f68f&pid=100010&rk=4&rkt=22&sd=251827837866


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, Pls help me identify if these nanos are authentic.

ITEM: CELINE NANO LUGGAE
LISTING NUMBER: N/A
SELLER: ROCHELLEBAGS
LINK: N/A instead pls see provided photos below.
COMMENTS: N/A


----------



## Sookie888

tri-color nano


----------



## carinagucci

Hi Unoma!! 

Could you please take a look at this Mini Luggage and let me know if you think its authentic or not? I'm sorry I don't have a link to a listing, but I've saved the photos to my dropbox so you can see. I hope this is okay. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xay0n0e0krasgv5/AACUMfYlPrAEJ0qjbRz4Fz01a?dl=0


----------



## MiaMoe

Item: Croc Celine Phantom w/ tags Gold Hardware
Listing Number: 251818530519 
Seller: princessglamdoll
Link: http://goo.gl/txterk
Comments: I already purchased this bag because I thought it is authentic. Now I have second thoughts because of the stitching


----------



## MiaMoe

MiaMoe said:


> Item: Croc Celine Phantom w/ tags Gold Hardware
> Listing Number: 251818530519
> Seller: princessglamdoll
> Link: http://goo.gl/txterk
> Comments: I already purchased this bag because I thought it is authentic. Now I have second thoughts because of the stitching


((( I don't know how to post pictures (((( is it necessary ?


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> THANK you unoma!! I hope it is as beautiful in person as it is in the pictures


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> thank you Unoma
> It is very generous of you to donate your time like this.



You are welcome hun


----------



## unoma

pinkkie2987 said:


> The seller is relisting it for me in a few hours. Because last buyer did not not pay for the handbag. I was wondering if it is authentic or not before I purchase it. Thank you!



Once seller re-list the bag, repost your request.


----------



## unoma

pinkkie2987 said:


> The seller is relisting it for me in a few hours. Because last buyer did not not pay for the handbag. I was wondering if it is authentic or not before I purchase it. Thank you!



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

tamaralei said:


> Thank you unoma !!!!
> Gosh i would have thought it's real... :/



Better luck next time hun


----------



## unoma

imaginarymari said:


> Hello! Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag? Hundred thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Genuine CELINE Mini Knot Bag Blue With Lime Suede Lining
> Listing Number: 4634003591
> Seller: pac_andr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-CEL...665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4634003591



Need to see clear serial number and all imprints. Also ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Seng said:


> Thanks so much, Unoma! It was a little more than I wanted to spend, but very excited about my purchase!



Congrats


----------



## unoma

liv1991 said:


> Item: Celine Lugage Carmel
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: kijiji
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...d/celine-luggage-caramel-authentic/1050204606
> Comments:
> 
> Please help me authenticate  this asap!



Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

Tuymiu said:


> Thank you so much!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Jamiesphere said:


> Hi  Can help?
> 
> Item: NWT 2015 CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TRI COLOR SMOOTH/ NUBUCK LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Listing Number: 51827837866
> Seller: luxannex
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2015-CE...13f68f&pid=100010&rk=4&rkt=22&sd=251827837866


Mini tri colour is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, Pls help me identify if these nanos are authentic.
> 
> ITEM: CELINE NANO LUGGAE
> LISTING NUMBER: N/A
> SELLER: ROCHELLEBAGS
> LINK: N/A instead pls see provided photos below.
> COMMENTS: N/A


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> tri-color nano


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Hi Unoma!!
> 
> Could you please take a look at this Mini Luggage and let me know if you think its authentic or not? I'm sorry I don't have a link to a listing, but I've saved the photos to my dropbox so you can see. I hope this is okay.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xay0n0e0krasgv5/AACUMfYlPrAEJ0qjbRz4Fz01a?dl=0


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

MiaMoe said:


> Item: Croc Celine Phantom w/ tags Gold Hardware
> Listing Number: 251818530519
> Seller: princessglamdoll
> Link: http://goo.gl/txterk
> Comments: I already purchased this bag because I thought it is authentic. Now I have second thoughts because of the stitching





MiaMoe said:


> ((( I don't know how to post pictures (((( is it necessary ?



Very very bad FAKE


----------



## MiaMoe

unoma said:


> Very very bad FAKE



Oh my god.....   Now i have to go through the entire return hustle ((

Thank you so much Unoma

P.s. what gave it away?


----------



## MiaMoe

This one is from another seller. When I received it I had 0 doubts. I love it and it loves me back ))) I'm actually almost too scared to ask but am I wrong again???

Item: Celine Maroon (Red) Suede Phantom Handbag (10"x11"x12")
Listing Number: 131415677180
Seller: reddy_neravetla
Link: http://goo.gl/rlV6pB
Comments: (you must think im a fool for buying bags without any knowledge)


----------



## missKhanum

Please could you authenticate this celine trapeze

Item: authentic CELINE TRAPEZE bag handbag souris grey khaki leather suede size small
Item # 121561827022
Seller: sacrament06
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121561827...rkparms=gh1g=I121561827022.N7.S1.M1285.R1.TR4

Thanks in advance )


----------



## unoma

missKhanum said:


> Please could you authenticate this celine trapeze
> 
> Item: authentic CELINE TRAPEZE bag handbag souris grey khaki leather suede size small
> Item # 121561827022
> Seller: sacrament06
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121561827...rkparms=gh1g=I121561827022.N7.S1.M1285.R1.TR4
> 
> Thanks in advance )



Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

MiaMoe said:


> This one is from another seller. When I received it I had 0 doubts. I love it and it loves me back ))) I'm actually almost too scared to ask but am I wrong again???
> 
> Item: Celine Maroon (Red) Suede Phantom Handbag (10"x11"x12")
> Listing Number: 131415677180
> Seller: reddy_neravetla
> Link: http://goo.gl/rlV6pB
> Comments: (you must think im a fool for buying bags without any knowledge)



Auction ended almost 14 days ago. Use a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

MiaMoe said:


> Oh my god.....   Now i have to go through the entire return hustle ((
> 
> Thank you so much Unoma
> 
> P.s. what gave it away?



The look of the bag gave it away. Open a dispute either via paypal or ebay.
Good luck


----------



## Mulbtastic

Hello there I purchased this bag off eBay, it has arrived and I am not sure of authenticity. Can you advise? TIA

Title: CELINE STUNNING THREE COLOURS 1ST GENERATION TRAPEZE HANDBAG

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301516748846

Item num: 301516748846

Seller: touta33


----------



## MiaMoe

I contacted Authenticate4U.....

Thanks a million for your effort Unoma....you are awesome 

....should have came here for advise before i purchased


----------



## missKhanum

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking and serial number



Pls see attached seller has given pictures

Thanks


----------



## missKhanum

missKhanum said:


> Pls see attached seller has given pictures
> 
> Thanks



Serial code


----------



## lisabmiller

carinagucci said:


> Hi Unoma!!
> 
> Could you please take a look at this Mini Luggage and let me know if you think its authentic or not? I'm sorry I don't have a link to a listing, but I've saved the photos to my dropbox so you can see. I hope this is okay.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xay0n0e0krasgv5/AACUMfYlPrAEJ0qjbRz4Fz01a?dl=0



Hi I am another authenticator - I took a look at it and so far it looks good. Can you please ask seller for a photo of the bottom of the bag? Thank you. Kindly, Lisa

(PS - If you see this...Hello Unoma! Been a while!)


----------



## lisabmiller

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello there I purchased this bag off eBay, it has arrived and I am not sure of authenticity. Can you advise? TIA
> 
> Title: CELINE STUNNING THREE COLOURS 1ST GENERATION TRAPEZE HANDBAG
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301516748846
> 
> Item num: 301516748846
> 
> Seller: touta33



Hello, can you please submit a photo of the back of the bag?
I am a little skeptical of this bag as well. Unoma - can you offer your thoughts? The photos on ebay are a bit blurry. You might need to submit clearer photos to get an accurate reading.


----------



## unoma

lisabmiller said:


> Hi I am another authenticator - I took a look at it and so far it looks good. Can you please ask seller for a photo of the bottom of the bag? Thank you. Kindly, Lisa
> 
> (PS - If you see this...Hello Unoma! Been a while!)



Hi LisaB, it has been a while
Welcome back hun


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello there I purchased this bag off eBay, it has arrived and I am not sure of authenticity. Can you advise? TIA
> 
> Title: CELINE STUNNING THREE COLOURS 1ST GENERATION TRAPEZE HANDBAG
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301516748846
> 
> Item num: 301516748846
> 
> Seller: touta33





lisabmiller said:


> Hello, can you please submit a photo of the back of the bag?
> I am a little skeptical of this bag as well. Unoma - can you offer your thoughts? The photos on ebay are a bit blurry. You might need to submit clearer photos to get an accurate reading.




Trapeze is a Fake. No more photos needed. Just ask for your money back


----------



## ab1980

ab1980 said:


> Hello there could you please give me your thoughts on this:
> 
> Title: celine medium luggage phantom colbalt blue
> 
> Seller: lbmyvintage
> 
> Item number: 221684322218
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221684322218
> 
> Additional pics:
> 
> View attachment 2891481
> View attachment 2891482
> View attachment 2891483
> 
> View attachment 2891485
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....




I have uploaded additional pics as requested for authentication of the above bag











Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Jamiesphere

unoma said:


> Mini tri colour is Authentic


Thanks! &#128536;


----------



## escariina

Hello, would really like to know if this is authentic:

Title: Khaki Suede Handbag Luggage Phantom
Seller: Marie
Item number: 1411003
Link: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/khaki-suede-bag-1411003.shtml

Many many thanks


----------



## goyna

Item: Celine trapeze tricolor
Listing Number: 261765980658
Seller:  b35tg0at
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf277e1f2


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Item: authentic celine pink mini luggage 
Listing Number: 261768685459   
Seller: memmem2008 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-ce...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cf2a12793
Comments:Hi! Please authenticate this Celine Mini. 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Justforu

Quote:
Item:trapeze
Listing Number:281595479852
Seller:specilk6061
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...1a1500&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=261765980658
Comments:


----------



## carinagucci

lisabmiller said:


> Hi I am another authenticator - I took a look at it and so far it looks good. Can you please ask seller for a photo of the bottom of the bag? Thank you. Kindly, Lisa
> 
> (PS - If you see this...Hello Unoma! Been a while!)


Hi Lisa 

Thank you so much! I have attached a picture of the bottom of the bag: 

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Celine

Thanks agian for your help, do you think its authentic?


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello there I purchased this bag off eBay, it has arrived and I am not sure of authenticity. Can you advise? TIA
> 
> Title: CELINE STUNNING THREE COLOURS 1ST GENERATION TRAPEZE HANDBAG
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301516748846
> 
> Item num: 301516748846
> 
> Seller: touta33



Fake Trapeze


----------



## unoma

MiaMoe said:


> I contacted Authenticate4U.....
> 
> Thanks a million for your effort Unoma....you are awesome
> 
> ....should have came here for advise before i purchased



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

missKhanum said:


> Pls see attached seller has given pictures
> 
> Thanks





missKhanum said:


> Serial code



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hello there could you please give me your thoughts on this:
> 
> Title: celine medium luggage phantom colbalt blue
> 
> Seller: lbmyvintage
> 
> Item number: 221684322218
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221684322218
> 
> Additional pics:
> 
> View attachment 2891481
> View attachment 2891482
> View attachment 2891483
> 
> View attachment 2891485
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....





ab1980 said:


> I have uploaded additional pics as requested for authentication of the above bag
> 
> View attachment 2895256
> 
> View attachment 2895257
> 
> View attachment 2895258
> 
> View attachment 2895259
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Bag still looks off to me


----------



## unoma

Jamiesphere said:


> Thanks! &#128536;


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> Hello, would really like to know if this is authentic:
> 
> Title: Khaki Suede Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Seller: Marie
> Item number: 1411003
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/khaki-suede-bag-1411003.shtml
> 
> Many many thanks



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

goyna said:


> Item: Celine trapeze tricolor
> Listing Number: 261765980658
> Seller:  b35tg0at
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf277e1f2



All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Item: authentic celine pink mini luggage
> Listing Number: 261768685459
> Seller: memmem2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-ce...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cf2a12793
> Comments:Hi! Please authenticate this Celine Mini.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote:
> Item:trapeze
> Listing Number:281595479852
> Seller:specilk6061
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...1a1500&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=261765980658
> Comments:



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Oh thanks sissy!


----------



## goyna

unoma said:


> All imprint, serial number and zipper marking



She sent me this picture of the serial number does this help I'm so sorry Unoma


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> Bag still looks off to me



Thank u so much for your help I have taken some more pictures on a proper camera would you be so kind to check these and let me know if you can tell with any further confidence from these pics? I want to open a SNAD case but I want to know for sure then I can proceed and get a paid authentication done. Thank you


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Thank u so much for your help I have taken some more pictures on a proper camera would you be so kind to check these and let me know if you can tell with any further confidence from these pics? I want to open a SNAD case but I want to know for sure then I can proceed and get a paid authentication done. Thank you



Bag is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Oh thanks sissy!





goyna said:


> She sent me this picture of the serial number does this help I'm so sorry Unoma


All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> Bag is a FAKE




Thank you so much for clarifying!! I will return it immediately and start hunting for another one


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## JuliJenn

unoma said:


> This looks off to me.



Hi Unoma,

I am so sorry to bother you again. May I please ask for your advice?   Although I heard right back from them the first day I submitted the payment and photos, I have heard nothing from Authenticate4u.com since, and I am not having any luck getting back in touch with them.  I am afraid I am now just going to be stuck with a fake Celine with no recourse as I can't prove anything to the RealReal. I am afraid they won't take this thread as enough solid proof.  

May I please ask:  Do you have any other recommendations for authenticate sites? Fakespotters cost is almost half the price I paid for the bag.  If I have to pay that much I guess that beats getting stuck with a fake, but I am wondering if there are any other sites priced similar to A4U who are trusted like they are? Any advice you could please kindly offer would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you so, so much!


----------



## ab1980

Hello unoma would you be able to tell me if the following bag is authentic? I will request further pics if these are not enough. The listing has ended but it is still available  thanks 

Title: Celine mini luggage camel colour
Seller: cytrynek87 
Item number: 121567433084
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121567433084 

Thank you! 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## <3 purses

Greetings Unoma, I just received the trapeze I bought at an amazing price. It was listed authentic and new without tag. Well it is not new, nowhere near new, but what concerns me is its authentication. I'm not an expert but I have a very bad feeling about this one. It doesn't feel like my other Trapeze's that you helped authenticate over the years. The leather smells cheap, suede wings are extremely thin, there are glue residue and exposed velcrose almost everywhere. The handle is weirdly longer than other Trapeze's. Zippers are also different. Everything about this bag seems off. Please help Unoma. I'm so worried  as I contacted the seller and she's unwilling to work things out. Thank you so much again. 

Name: Celine Trapeze
Listing number : 151587080482
Seller : okalipp
eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151587080482?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

My own photos:
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Celine trapeze cream?sort=3&page=1


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Hi! This bag is listed by Linda's Stuff and although she's been around for a while, mistakes happen.  Also, I know absolutely nothing about Celine.  She lists the serial number in the auction as SD-GA-0037.  Should I ask her for a picture of the serial number as well?  Thanks so much!

AUTH CELINE Red Patent Leather Gold Tone Buckle Accent Large Shoulder Handbag
380956500024
linda's***stuff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380956500024?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Amany

Dear experts, please help to authenticate this Celine mini luggage. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vickaikai

Hello Ladies!

I've been using A4U recently, but as you know, they have been on the fritz.  I'd really appreciate help on this bag I just purchased.

Item: Celine Trio Large Crossbody Bag Blue
Seller: roxxxyvt 
Item Number: 171672405915
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Large-Crossbody-Bag-Blue-/171672405915

Please let me know if the link doesn't work.  Also, do you guys know of any other Celine authenticators?  I got another Celine from Shop-Hers - but after reading the post about them possibly making a mistake and missing a fake, I feel I should get that checked.


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic


Thank you. Here is another trapeze.

Quote:
Item:trapeze
Listing Number:171683685232
Seller:luvfashiondesign
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Used-Celine-...Beautiful-Luxury-Authentic-Bag-/171683685232?
Comments:


----------



## forumjp

Hello, all.

I have 4 CELINE bags.
These are my relative's relics.

I don't know whether these are authentic or replica.

If authentic, I want to sell it at eBay.

At first, I upload CELINE PHANTOM.

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## forumjp

Hello, all.

This is my second question.

These pics are CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE.

Is this authentic?

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## Smoothop

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I am so sorry to bother you again. May I please ask for your advice?   Although I heard right back from them the first day I submitted the payment and photos, I have heard nothing from Authenticate4u.com since, and I am not having any luck getting back in touch with them.  I am afraid I am now just going to be stuck with a fake Celine with no recourse as I can't prove anything to the RealReal. I am afraid they won't take this thread as enough solid proof.
> 
> May I please ask:  Do you have any other recommendations for authenticate sites? Fakespotters cost is almost half the price I paid for the bag.  If I have to pay that much I guess that beats getting stuck with a fake, but I am wondering if there are any other sites priced similar to A4U who are trusted like they are? Any advice you could please kindly offer would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you so, so much!


Get in touch straightaway with *****************.com they are very good and superfast.


----------



## Smoothop

Vickaikai said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've been using A4U recently, but as you know, they have been on the fritz.  I'd really appreciate help on this bag I just purchased.
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Large Crossbody Bag Blue
> Seller: roxxxyvt
> Item Number: 171672405915
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Large-Crossbody-Bag-Blue-/171672405915
> 
> Please let me know if the link doesn't work.  Also, do you guys know of any other Celine authenticators?  I got another Celine from Shop-Hers - but after reading the post about them possibly making a mistake and missing a fake, I feel I should get that checked.


Use *****************.com they are the same as authenticate4u.com but actually reply to you and are fast.


----------



## missKhanum

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Hi Unoma,

The auction has ended as i purchased the bag, but the I linked the auction in my previous post here (before it ended).

However, attaching link to original listing, please scroll down the link page.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Desperately need it authenticated - Thanks!


----------



## amychen99

Will any expert please help to authenticate this Celine bag?

Item name: Vintage Celine Bag
Seller ID: hasangidl
Item number:171667612719
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...TSbBMfM3F3WB1zPiM14fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

No serial number at the back of the label; therefore, not sure of its authenticity.


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Oh thanks sissy!





goyna said:


> She sent me this picture of the serial number does this help I'm so sorry Unoma





ab1980 said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying!! I will return it immediately and start hunting for another one
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I am so sorry to bother you again. May I please ask for your advice?   Although I heard right back from them the first day I submitted the payment and photos, I have heard nothing from Authenticate4u.com since, and I am not having any luck getting back in touch with them.  I am afraid I am now just going to be stuck with a fake Celine with no recourse as I can't prove anything to the RealReal. I am afraid they won't take this thread as enough solid proof.
> 
> May I please ask:  Do you have any other recommendations for authenticate sites? Fakespotters cost is almost half the price I paid for the bag.  If I have to pay that much I guess that beats getting stuck with a fake, but I am wondering if there are any other sites priced similar to A4U who are trusted like they are? Any advice you could please kindly offer would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you so, so much!



If A4U aren't responding, try *****************.com. Good luck


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hello unoma would you be able to tell me if the following bag is authentic? I will request further pics if these are not enough. The listing has ended but it is still available  thanks
> 
> Title: Celine mini luggage camel colour
> Seller: cytrynek87
> Item number: 121567433084
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121567433084
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

<3 purses said:


> Greetings Unoma, I just received the trapeze I bought at an amazing price. It was listed authentic and new without tag. Well it is not new, nowhere near new, but what concerns me is its authentication. I'm not an expert but I have a very bad feeling about this one. It doesn't feel like my other Trapeze's that you helped authenticate over the years. The leather smells cheap, suede wings are extremely thin, there are glue residue and exposed velcrose almost everywhere. The handle is weirdly longer than other Trapeze's. Zippers are also different. Everything about this bag seems off. Please help Unoma. I'm so worried  as I contacted the seller and she's unwilling to work things out. Thank you so much again.
> 
> Name: Celine Trapeze
> Listing number : 151587080482
> Seller : okalipp
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151587080482?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> My own photos:
> http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Celine trapeze cream?sort=3&page=1



Please remember next time i do not authenticate auction that has ended.
IF you had authenticated the bag beforehand, i would have advised you NOT to bid on it.
So unfortunately the trapeze you bought is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

reneeluvscoach said:


> Hi! This bag is listed by Linda's Stuff and although she's been around for a while, mistakes happen.  Also, I know absolutely nothing about Celine.  She lists the serial number in the auction as SD-GA-0037.  Should I ask her for a picture of the serial number as well?  Thanks so much!
> 
> AUTH CELINE Red Patent Leather Gold Tone Buckle Accent Large Shoulder Handbag
> 380956500024
> linda's***stuff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380956500024?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

Vickaikai said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've been using A4U recently, but as you know, they have been on the fritz.  I'd really appreciate help on this bag I just purchased.
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Large Crossbody Bag Blue
> Seller: roxxxyvt
> Item Number: 171672405915
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Large-Crossbody-Bag-Blue-/171672405915
> 
> Please let me know if the link doesn't work.  Also, do you guys know of any other Celine authenticators?  I got another Celine from Shop-Hers - but after reading the post about them possibly making a mistake and missing a fake, I feel I should get that checked.


Ask for zipper marking and serial numbe


----------



## unoma

Amany said:


> Dear experts, please help to authenticate this Celine mini luggage. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 2897649
> View attachment 2897651
> View attachment 2897652
> View attachment 2897653
> View attachment 2897654


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Thank you. Here is another trapeze.
> 
> Quote:
> Item:trapeze
> Listing Number:171683685232
> Seller:luvfashiondesign
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Used-Celine-...Beautiful-Luxury-Authentic-Bag-/171683685232?
> Comments:



Seller sells fake Celine bags


----------



## unoma

forumjp said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> I have 4 CELINE bags.
> These are my relative's relics.
> 
> I don't know whether these are authentic or replica.
> 
> If authentic, I want to sell it at eBay.
> 
> At first, I upload CELINE PHANTOM.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

forumjp said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> This is my second question.
> 
> These pics are CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE.
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

missKhanum said:


> Pls see attached seller has given pictures
> 
> Thanks





missKhanum said:


> Serial code





missKhanum said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> The auction has ended as i purchased the bag, but the I linked the auction in my previous post here (before it ended).
> 
> However, attaching link to original listing, please scroll down the link page.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Desperately need it authenticated - Thanks!



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## missKhanum

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Caitlindsay

Hey Unoma!
Can you authenticate for me please? 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Royal Blue
Listing Number: 151589804547
Seller: claralfre 
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/151589804547?nav=SEARCH
Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Hey Unoma!
> Can you authenticate for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Royal Blue
> Listing Number: 151589804547
> Seller: claralfre
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/151589804547?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: Thanks in advance!



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

missKhanum said:


> Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## <3 purses

unoma said:


> Please remember next time i do not authenticate auction that has ended.
> IF you had authenticated the bag beforehand, i would have advised you NOT to bid on it.
> So unfortunately the trapeze you bought is a FAKE


Thank you so much for your help Unoma, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Caitlindsay

unoma said:


> Mini is a FAKE




Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Caitlindsay said:


> Thank you Unoma!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

<3 purses said:


> Thank you so much for your help Unoma, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## jyusuke

Hi,

Would anyone be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!

Item: CELINE Micro Luggage Bag in Multicolor Marine Blue
Listing Number: 181645535518
Seller: loukpeach 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4aeae91e
Comments:     Thanks again.


----------



## imaginarymari

Unfortunately, i was late with my request for additional photos( could you please take a look at these models? 

Item: Celine Navy Blue Orange Trim Smooth Calfskin Leather Small Phantom Luggage Tote Bag 
Item Number: 10067920												   									
Seller: yoogiscloset.com
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-navy-blue-orange-trim-smooth-calfskin-leather-small-phantom-luggage-tote-bag.html

Item: Celine Dark Khaki Crisped Calfskin Leather Small Tie Tote Bag  
Item Number: 									 																					10073516												   									
Seller: yoogiscloset.com
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-dark-khaki-crisped-calfskin-leather-small-tie-tote-bag.html


----------



## aldal

Any help is appreciated! 

AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE DUNE PEBBLED LEATHER BAG TOTE
251840321064
frantjohns
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2da5628


----------



## aldal

Also if someone could help me with this one, that'd be great!

AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE BA G
231480785497
grabomarth 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...497?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e5547a59


----------



## forumjp

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.




I'm sorry for my mistake.

I was not able to look for any paid authenticator.

If you know reliable authenticator, could you tell me?


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Seller sells fake Celine bags


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

jyusuke said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would anyone be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE Micro Luggage Bag in Multicolor Marine Blue
> Listing Number: 181645535518
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4aeae91e
> Comments:     Thanks again.



Micro is Authentic


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE DUNE PEBBLED LEATHER BAG TOTE
> 251840321064
> frantjohns
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2da5628



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Also if someone could help me with this one, that'd be great!
> 
> AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE BA G
> 231480785497
> grabomarth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...497?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e5547a59



Black Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

forumjp said:


> I'm sorry for my mistake.
> 
> I was not able to look for any paid authenticator.
> 
> If you know reliable authenticator, could you tell me?


Try ***************** com good luck


----------



## unoma

imaginarymari said:


> Unfortunately, i was late with my request for additional photos( could you please take a look at these models?
> 
> Item: Celine Navy Blue Orange Trim Smooth Calfskin Leather Small Phantom Luggage Tote Bag
> Item Number: 10067920
> Seller: yoogiscloset.com
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-navy-blue-orange-trim-smooth-calfskin-leather-small-phantom-luggage-tote-bag.html
> 
> Please post one time at a time to avoid mistake


----------



## unoma

imaginarymari said:


> Unfortunately, i was late with my request for additional photos( could you please take a look at these models?
> 
> Item: Celine Navy Blue Orange Trim Smooth Calfskin Leather Small Phantom Luggage Tote Bag
> Item Number: 10067920
> Seller: yoogiscloset.com
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-navy-blue-orange-trim-smooth-calfskin-leather-small-phantom-luggage-tote-bag.html
> 
> Item: Celine Dark Khaki Crisped Calfskin Leather Small Tie Tote Bag
> Item Number: 									 																					10073516
> Seller: yoogiscloset.com
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-dark-khaki-crisped-calfskin-leather-small-tie-tote-bag.html


Please post one time at a time to avoid mistake. Repost your request again.


----------



## imaginarymari

Ok!

Item: Celine Navy Blue Orange Trim Smooth Calfskin Leather Small Phantom Luggage Tote Bag 
Item Number: 10067920	
Seller: yoogiscloset.com
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-...n-leather-small-phantom-luggage-tote-bag.html


----------



## imaginarymari

Item: Celine Dark Khaki Crisped Calfskin Leather Small Tie Tote Bag 
Item Number: 10073516	
Seller: yoogiscloset.com
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-dark-khaki-crisped-calfskin-leather-small-tie-tote-bag.html


----------



## itsaturtle10

Hi

May I please get help in authenticating this bag?

Item: Auth CELINE Calfskin Luggage Tote Bag Handbag Tan Hardware Gold
Listing Number: 271776743750
Seller: mrsshannamarks
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...ardware-Gold-/271776743750?fromMakeTrack=true

Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

itsaturtle10 said:


> Hi
> 
> May I please get help in authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Calfskin Luggage Tote Bag Handbag Tan Hardware Gold
> Listing Number: 271776743750
> Seller: mrsshannamarks
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...ardware-Gold-/271776743750?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Many thanks!



Shoulder is Authentic


----------



## unoma

imaginarymari said:


> Item: Celine Dark Khaki Crisped Calfskin Leather Small Tie Tote Bag
> Item Number: 10073516
> Seller: yoogiscloset.com
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-dark-khaki-crisped-calfskin-leather-small-tie-tote-bag.html



Tie is Authentic


----------



## unoma

imaginarymari said:


> Ok!
> 
> Item: Celine Navy Blue Orange Trim Smooth Calfskin Leather Small Phantom Luggage Tote Bag
> Item Number: 10067920
> Seller: yoogiscloset.com
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-...n-leather-small-phantom-luggage-tote-bag.html



Blue Phantom is Authentic


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi! Please check if this Celine Pebbled Mini is authentic. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dani_dani

Hello everyone,

I just bought this Céline Luggage bag in black from ebay after a lot of hesitation and wanted to share some pictures I took *personally* to find out about the authenticity.  I do not follow the requested format as I own the bag myself now. Pictures are taken by me. Thank you!

http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/d...e Authentication?sort=2&postlogin=true&page=1


----------



## ab1980

ab1980 said:


> Hello unoma would you be able to tell me if the following bag is authentic? I will request further pics if these are not enough. The listing has ended but it is still available  thanks
> 
> Title: Celine mini luggage camel colour
> Seller: cytrynek87
> Item number: 121567433084
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121567433084
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....







unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking




Hello I have uploaded the serial number and zipper marking as requested!! Thank you in advance! Fingers crossed for this one! 






Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Mulbtastic

unoma said:


> Fake Trapeze




Thank you for your help, I will return.
Thanks


----------



## unoma

dani_dani said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just bought this Céline Luggage bag in black from ebay after a lot of hesitation and wanted to share some pictures I took *personally* to find out about the authenticity.  I do not follow the requested format as I own the bag myself now. Pictures are taken by me. Thank you!
> 
> http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/d...e Authentication?sort=2&postlogin=true&page=1


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Mini is AUTHENTIC


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hello I have uploaded the serial number and zipper marking as requested!! Thank you in advance! Fingers crossed for this one!
> 
> View attachment 2899265
> View attachment 2899266
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Thank you for your help, I will return.
> Thanks



Better luck next time


----------



## escariina

Could you please authenticate:

Title :Auth CELINE CELINE Square Phantom Luggage Tote Bag Handbag Brown
Seller : brandoff
Number: 271748441535
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/271748441535?_mwBanner=1

Many thanks for your time and expertise


----------



## hookdup

Hi Unoma,

Hope you're having a great day. You authenticated something for me last week but someone bought the bag from right under me. lol ... oh well ... the early bird gets the bag.

Can you please authenticate this one for me:

Item: Black Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 131428032054
Seller: Natalie7764
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131428032054
Comments:


----------



## hookdup

And one more for me Unoma (Please and thank you) 


Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Bag Tote Black Croc Leather
Listing Number: 171685366862
Seller: young19727 
Link: http://goo.gl/pjHHBa
Comments:


----------



## mizuvo

HI Unoma,

Can you please help to authenticate this Celine Box? Seller has good feedback with name brand items but I would still like to be careful.

Thank you in advance

Item: Celine Slate Blue Leather Classic Box Flap Bag Medium
Listing : 381156866042
Seller: miss_sunshine25
LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58beb837fa


----------



## stephbaby90

Hi, I'm hoping you can authenticate this for me.

Item:  Celine Phantom Crocodile Skin Leather
Listing Number: 1070167707
Seller: I Jay
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/moun...ine-phantom-crocodile-skin-leather/1070167707

Thankyou xx


----------



## lisabmiller

stephbaby90 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping you can authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom Crocodile Skin Leather
> Listing Number: 1070167707
> Seller: I Jay
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/moun...ine-phantom-crocodile-skin-leather/1070167707
> 
> Thankyou xx



Hi - not enough photos to authenticate - please refer to authentication guidelines and ask seller for additional photos. Thanks.


----------



## lisabmiller

mizuvo said:


> HI Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate this Celine Box? Seller has good feedback with name brand items but I would still like to be careful.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Slate Blue Leather Classic Box Flap Bag Medium
> Listing : 381156866042
> Seller: miss_sunshine25
> LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58beb837fa



Authentic.


----------



## lisabmiller

hookdup said:


> And one more for me Unoma (Please and thank you)
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Bag Tote Black Croc Leather
> Listing Number: 171685366862
> Seller: young19727
> Link: http://goo.gl/pjHHBa
> Comments:



Very Fake.


----------



## lisabmiller

hookdup said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Hope you're having a great day. You authenticated something for me last week but someone bought the bag from right under me. lol ... oh well ... the early bird gets the bag.
> 
> Can you please authenticate this one for me:
> 
> Item: Black Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 131428032054
> Seller: Natalie7764
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131428032054
> Comments:



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## lisabmiller

escariina said:


> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Title :Auth CELINE CELINE Square Phantom Luggage Tote Bag Handbag Brown
> Seller : brandoff
> Number: 271748441535
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/271748441535?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Many thanks for your time and expertise



They are a reputable seller, but not enough photos to authenticate. Please ask for picture of serial number and zipper markings both inside and out. Thanks.


----------



## hookdup

lisabmiller said:


> Very Fake.



That's what I figured, to be honest.

Thanks so much Lisa.


----------



## Justforu

Quote:hi
Item:trapeze
Listing Number:131429371798
Seller:luxorden
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131429371798?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
Comments: thank you.


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic




Thank you very much!!!


----------



## mizuvo

Thanks LIsa!! 

What about this one? Seller is local so I am hoping I can pick up.

Name: Celine Box Bag Small
Seller: 4ever_heehee 
Item Number: 231481790613
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231481790613?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aldal

Thanks, Unoma! The search continues...

Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather Black Bag
sheus-idaqh5tos 
171687256117
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f95ba035


----------



## nchen3

Hi 
Could anyone authenticate this 
Celine Trapeze Suede Medium

http://www.trendlee.com/collections/celine/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-suede-medium


----------



## imfoody

Hello! Can anyone please help me authenticate this:

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 121569244828
Seller: keltie1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121569244828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Nevermind


----------



## itsaturtle10

unoma said:


> Shoulder is Authentic


Thanks!!


----------



## slshopper

Celine tri colour Blue Nano
Seller: im_daix2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trio...aultDomain_0&hash=item3f473d2aa1#ht_66wt_1106

Item: 271778130593


----------



## aldal

Celine Mini Grainy Luggage Purse
manravele 
171687969070
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f966812e


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Celine Mini Grainy Luggage Purse
> manravele
> 171687969070
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f966812e



Red Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

slshopper said:


> Celine tri colour Blue Nano
> Seller: im_daix2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trio...aultDomain_0&hash=item3f473d2aa1#ht_66wt_1106
> 
> Item: 271778130593



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

itsaturtle10 said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## unoma

imfoody said:


> Hello! Can anyone please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 121569244828
> Seller: keltie1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121569244828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you so much!



Micro is Authentic


----------



## unoma

nchen3 said:


> Hi
> Could anyone authenticate this
> Celine Trapeze Suede Medium
> 
> http://www.trendlee.com/collections/celine/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-suede-medium



Trapeze is Auth.


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Thanks, Unoma! The search continues...
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather Black Bag
> sheus-idaqh5tos
> 171687256117
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f95ba035



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Thank you very much!!!


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote:hi
> Item:trapeze
> Listing Number:131429371798
> Seller:luxorden
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131429371798?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> Comments: thank you.



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## slshopper

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trio...aultDomain_0&hash=item3f473d2aa1#ht_66wt_1106


The seller uploaded a pic of the zipper marking 


Thanks again so much!!!


----------



## pucci3985

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi Unoma. Please authenticate when you have a chance.. MUCH APPRECIATED!!
Quote- Celine trapeze
Listing Number- 251847658052
Seller-           designersupershop
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NAVY-BLUE-LEATHER-AND-SUEDE-LARGE-TRAPEZE-HANDBAG-/251847658052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa34a4a44

Thanks again! Lauren


----------



## pucci3985

Hi Unoma. Please authenticate when you have a chance.. MUCH APPRECIATED!!
Quote- Celine trapeze
Listing Number- 251847658052
Seller-           designersupershop
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NAVY-BLUE-LEATHER-AND-SUEDE-LARGE-TRAPEZE-HANDBAG-/251847658052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa34a   4a44

Thanks again! Lauren


----------



## Cas202

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this trapeze bag??
Thanks!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261778391671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cas202

Sorry did not tell all the info
Thanks so much

CELINE TRAPEZE - Black Leather Body, Black Suede Wings, Silver Hardware
Seller info http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/ljh0130
eBay item number:261778391671

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261778391671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## imfoody

Thank you so much! 



unoma said:


> Micro is Authentic


----------



## carinagucci

Hi Lisa and Unoma, Could you please authenticate this one?

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG TOTE BEIGE/PINK TRIM EXCELLENT CONDITION
Listing Number: 171685435221
Seller: lezpepper
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-BAG-TOTE-BEIGE-PINK-TRIM-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/171685435221
Comments:


----------



## carinagucci

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Fluro Pink Calf Leather
Listing Number: 331480455100
Seller: jgirl215
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331480455100?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:

Thank you. I am wanting one desperately, then I can stop asking you!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Pleaae authenticate this Celine Mini Pebbled bag. TIA!


----------



## hookdup

Hi ladies,

Here's another bag. The seller claims it's authentic. Hoping you can confirm.

Thanks again in advance (you're the best)

Itemhantom
Listing Number:n/a
Seller:n/a
Link:http://goo.gl/Td3WF3
Comments: thank you.


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Hi Unoma. Please authenticate when you have a chance.. MUCH APPRECIATED!!
> Quote- Celine trapeze
> Listing Number- 251847658052
> Seller-           designersupershop
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NAVY-BLUE-LEATHER-AND-SUEDE-LARGE-TRAPEZE-HANDBAG-/251847658052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa34a4a44
> 
> Thanks again! Lauren



Large trapeze is Authentic
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251847658...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251847658052&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Cas202 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this trapeze bag??
> Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261778391671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Cas202 said:


> Sorry did not tell all the info
> Thanks so much
> 
> CELINE TRAPEZE - Black Leather Body, Black Suede Wings, Silver Hardware
> Seller info http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/ljh0130
> eBay item number:261778391671
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261778391671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

imfoody said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Hi Lisa and Unoma, Could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG TOTE BEIGE/PINK TRIM EXCELLENT CONDITION
> Listing Number: 171685435221
> Seller: lezpepper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-BAG-TOTE-BEIGE-PINK-TRIM-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/171685435221
> Comments:



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Fluro Pink Calf Leather
> Listing Number: 331480455100
> Seller: jgirl215
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331480455100?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you. I am wanting one desperately, then I can stop asking you!



Pink mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

slshopper said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trio...aultDomain_0&hash=item3f473d2aa1#ht_66wt_1106
> 
> 
> The seller uploaded a pic of the zipper marking
> 
> 
> Thanks again so much!!!



zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Pleaae authenticate this Celine Mini Pebbled bag. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901773
> View attachment 2901774
> View attachment 2901775
> View attachment 2901776
> View attachment 2901777
> View attachment 2901778
> View attachment 2901779
> View attachment 2901780
> View attachment 2901781
> View attachment 2901782


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here's another bag. The seller claims it's authentic. Hoping you can confirm.
> 
> Thanks again in advance (you're the best)
> 
> Itemhantom
> Listing Number:n/a
> Seller:n/a
> Link:http://goo.gl/Td3WF3
> Comments: thank you.



Fake Phantom


----------



## hookdup

unoma said:


> Fake Phantom


thank you. That makes me so angry. Some poor person is going to get suckered into buying this. 

Thanks for making sure it's not me


----------



## carinagucci

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


OMG I would've bought this! Thank you so much.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Hi,

Would you mind authenticating this bag?

Name: Celine Trapeze
ID: 161603315192
Seller:  ilonazlatarev 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Trapeze-Handbag-/161603315192?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Thank you


----------



## Cas202

Thanks so much


----------



## Cas202

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks!!!!


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> thank you. That makes me so angry. Some poor person is going to get suckered into buying this.
> 
> Thanks for making sure it's not me



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> OMG I would've bought this! Thank you so much.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this bag?
> 
> Name: Celine Trapeze
> ID: 161603315192
> Seller:  ilonazlatarev
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Trapeze-Handbag-/161603315192?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> 
> Thank you



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

dwag123 said:


> Item: NWT'S Auth Receipt Celine new Box Handbag Bright Orange Only 1 on Ebay Ret$2360Listing Number: 281593787524
> Seller: ccsbestdeals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281593787524?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Will you please help me authenticate this bag? I am also attaching some close up photos. Thank you so much for your help!



Auction ended 10 days ago.


----------



## unoma

Cas202 said:


> Thanks so much


----------



## unoma

Cas202 said:


> Thanks!!!!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic




Thank you


----------



## loboshin3

Hi Ladies, 


Please authenticate this bag.. Thanks in advance. 


Name: Celine Classic Box bag in COBALT PYTHON 
Seller : jordan_br84
 ID:  221695405366
 Link: 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...-mini-phantom-/221695405366?&autorefresh=true


----------



## jojoluvshandbag

Hi, there,

I would appreciate a lot if you could authenticate this micro luggage for me!

Item:AUTH CELINE MICRO VERMILLION LUGGAGE TOTE HANDBAG
Listing Number: 171685110310
Seller:dimplegyrl
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f93ae226
Comments:


----------



## gigima

Hi please help to authenticate this ebay auction. Thanks in advance.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number:  111602625221
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111602625221?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AnnieValentine

Hi please help to authenticate this ebay auction the auction, ends in 19 hours so if I could get a reply back before than that would be greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine Trapeze 
Listing number:  141581642307    
Seller: cb_000 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141581642307?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pinkkie2987

Item: Celine Pebbled red Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 221690393428
Seller: sar.ki4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221690393428?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I've already received the handbag. It looks and feels good to me, but i'm still nervous. please help me confirm it's authenticity. I can post more pictures of the handbag if needed. Thank you!!


----------



## angelamaz2

May I have this bag authenticated please
Item name: CELINE NANO LUGGAGE VERMILLION RED ORANGE POP
Item number: 171684227246
Seller ID: Lobelia26
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-N...46?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item27f92d68ae
Thank you


----------



## unoma

angelamaz2 said:


> May I have this bag authenticated please
> Item name: CELINE NANO LUGGAGE VERMILLION RED ORANGE POP
> Item number: 171684227246
> Seller ID: Lobelia26
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-N...46?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item27f92d68ae
> Thank you



Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

pinkkie2987 said:


> Item: Celine Pebbled red Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 221690393428
> Seller: sar.ki4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221690393428?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I've already received the handbag. It looks and feels good to me, but i'm still nervous. please help me confirm it's authenticity. I can post more pictures of the handbag if needed. Thank you!!



Auction ended a week ago.


----------



## unoma

AnnieValentine said:


> Hi please help to authenticate this ebay auction the auction, ends in 19 hours so if I could get a reply back before than that would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing number:  141581642307
> Seller: cb_000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141581642307?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

gigima said:


> Hi please help to authenticate this ebay auction. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number:  111602625221
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111602625221?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auction removed


----------



## unoma

jojoluvshandbag said:


> Hi, there,
> 
> I would appreciate a lot if you could authenticate this micro luggage for me!
> 
> Item:AUTH CELINE MICRO VERMILLION LUGGAGE TOTE HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 171685110310
> Seller:dimplegyrl
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f93ae226
> Comments:



Micro is Authentic


----------



## unoma

loboshin3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Name: Celine Classic Box bag in COBALT PYTHON
> Seller : jordan_br84
> ID:  221695405366
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...-mini-phantom-/221695405366?&autorefresh=true


Ask for serial number and any zipper marking


----------



## unoma

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Thank you



You are welcome


----------



## pinkkie2987

unoma said:


> Auction ended a week ago.


I already have the bag at home. I'm wondering if you can tell me if it is authentic or not. Thank you.


----------



## loboshin3

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and any zipper marking


 


Hi 


Thanks for your authentification. Based on your suggestions, I asked some pictures including zippers and seriel number. Please see the attachment pictures and let me know your opinion. 


Thank you


----------



## heartfelt

Hi girls,

Can you please help me authenticate this mini? Thanks so much!

Name: Celine Mini Luggage Tri Color 100% Authentic
Seller : 2546a214
ID: 111604556207
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111604556207?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## apichongping

Hi, I just purchased this bag through Ebay , the seller seems to be ligit but I am not sure if Celine ever made Trapeze in smooth leather all black like this. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Your help will be highly appreciated.

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181668362681?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item number : 181668362681
Item : Celine Trapeze
Seller : saydanibruh91


----------



## aldal

Hi, would love your input on this bag!

BRAND NEW CELINE GRAY TAUPE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE BAG AUTHENTIC
231486776305
judysfinds19192012
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e5afe3f1


----------



## achlysx

Hi, I would appreciate a lot if you could authenticate this celine for me!

Item:Céline Black Leather Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 271740791540
Seller:rpar4932
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bl...do%2F%2FQhoqYdz4mO2y4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I received this bag 2 weeks ago as seller delayed posting it but when I received it I didn't believe it is genuine so I opened a case and have to list proof. Could you help me authenticate it? I know the auction has ended but sorry and thank you.


----------



## angelamaz2

unoma said:


> Nano is Authentic


Thanks very much&#128516;


----------



## Luxxiebaby

Please help me authenticate this vintage Celine:

Item: Celine Shoulder Bag Leather

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...BlucFR7eJsJEi4aggWGio%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Seller: elady01

Comment: Celine made in France?

Thank you!


----------



## AnnieValentine

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi there,
the auction has finished and I have won just awaiting for the extra information to verify if it is an authentic bag. If you could please take a look at the pictures 

Item: Celine Trapeze 
Listing number:  141581642307    
Seller: cb_000 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141581642...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

thank you


----------



## nita

Quote: Céline Mini Luggage, musta kultaisin yksityiskohdin (In Finnish)
Item: Céline Mini Luggage, black (smooth)
Listing Number: 352021067 (huuto.net)
Seller: aisomaa
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/cline-mini-luggage-musta-kultaisin-yksityiskohdin/352021067
Comments: Please authenticate.


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this mini? Thanks so much!
> 
> Name: Celine Mini Luggage Tri Color 100% Authentic
> Seller : 2546a214
> ID: 111604556207
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111604556207?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

apichongping said:


> Hi, I just purchased this bag through Ebay , the seller seems to be ligit but I am not sure if Celine ever made Trapeze in smooth leather all black like this. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Your help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181668362681?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item number : 181668362681
> Item : Celine Trapeze
> Seller : saydanibruh91



Next time authenticating before bidding.
Need more photos to authenticate but it looks off


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi, would love your input on this bag!
> 
> BRAND NEW CELINE GRAY TAUPE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE BAG AUTHENTIC
> 231486776305
> judysfinds19192012
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e5afe3f1



Mini Taupe is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

angelamaz2 said:


> Thanks very much&#128516;



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

achlysx said:


> Hi, I would appreciate a lot if you could authenticate this celine for me!
> 
> Item:Céline Black Leather Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 271740791540
> Seller:rpar4932
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bl...do%2F%2FQhoqYdz4mO2y4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I received this bag 2 weeks ago as seller delayed posting it but when I received it I didn't believe it is genuine so I opened a case and have to list proof. Could you help me authenticate it? I know the auction has ended but sorry and thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904836
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904837
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904838
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904839
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904841
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904843
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904844
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904845




Auction ended over a month ago. You best option is to contact a third party authenticator.
Photos you attach and photos on the auction are two different bags.
Both bags are FAKE


----------



## unoma

AnnieValentine said:


> Hi there,
> the auction has finished and I have won just awaiting for the extra information to verify if it is an authentic bag. If you could please take a look at the pictures
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing number:  141581642307
> Seller: cb_000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141581642...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> thank you



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

nita said:


> Quote: Céline Mini Luggage, musta kultaisin yksityiskohdin (In Finnish)
> Item: Céline Mini Luggage, black (smooth)
> Listing Number: 352021067 (huuto.net)
> Seller: aisomaa
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/cline-mini-luggage-musta-kultaisin-yksityiskohdin/352021067
> Comments: Please authenticate.



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

pinkkie2987 said:


> Item: Celine Pebbled red Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 221690393428
> Seller: sar.ki4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221690393428?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I've already received the handbag. It looks and feels good to me, but i'm still nervous. please help me confirm it's authenticity. I can post more pictures of the handbag if needed. Thank you!!



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## Luxxiebaby

Hi, I think I was bumped. Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage Celine? I bought it thru BIN option. 

Item: Celine Shoulder Bag Leather

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331482584587?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: elady01

Comment: Is Celine made in France? I thought all in Italy?

Thank you!


----------



## noelle.abbott

Item:Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 281601218042
Seller:mistkri 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-trap...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: It will say the listing is closed because I have just purchased the bag but I want to make sure it is authentic. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## loboshin3

Hi Ladies, 


 Please authenticate this bag.. Thanks in advance. 


 Name: Celine Classic Box bag in COBALT PYTHON 
 Seller : jordan_br84
 ID:  221695405366
 Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...torefresh=true 


Please see the page 148.  As you suggested, I attached some pictues of zippers and inside serial number.  Thank you.


----------



## pinkkie2987

unoma said:


> Mini is a FAKE


Thank you!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Gray
Seller:   authenticlovers 
Item #: 251839182704
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...704?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2c8f770

Thank you!!


----------



## heartfelt

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Hi unoma,

The seller updated her listing with a photo of the zipperhead. Thanks!

Name: Celine Mini Luggage Tri Color 100% Authentic
Seller : 2546a214
ID: 111604556207
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111604556207?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GWENofYALE

Any help is much appreciated - thank you very much! 


Item:  Celine Mini Luggage in Tan Beige Calfskin Leather Shoulder Bag AUTHENTIC 
 Listing Number: 271780206965
 Seller: dusik18
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271780206965?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item:  ***AUTHENTIC***Celine Phantom Taupe Medium Handbag With Tags and Dustbag 
 Listing Number: 271784293191
 Seller: dkil6205
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271784293191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

Luxxiebaby said:


> Hi, I think I was bumped. Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage Celine? I bought it thru BIN option.
> 
> Item: Celine Shoulder Bag Leather
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331482584587?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: elady01
> 
> Comment: Is Celine made in France? I thought all in Italy?
> 
> Thank you!



Bag is Authentic


----------



## unoma

noelle.abbott said:


> Item:Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 281601218042
> Seller:mistkri
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-trap...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: It will say the listing is closed because I have just purchased the bag but I want to make sure it is authentic.
> Thanks so much!



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

loboshin3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Name: Celine Classic Box bag in COBALT PYTHON
> Seller : jordan_br84
> ID:  221695405366
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...torefresh=true
> 
> 
> Please see the page 148.  As you suggested, I attached some pictues of zippers and inside serial number.  Thank you.



I am not comfortable with this bag and one of the bags seller sold (pink mini) looks off.
I would pass.


----------



## unoma

pinkkie2987 said:


> Thank you!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Gray
> Seller:   authenticlovers
> Item #: 251839182704
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...704?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2c8f770
> 
> Thank you!!



Mini grey is Authentic


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> The seller updated her listing with a photo of the zipperhead. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Celine Mini Luggage Tri Color 100% Authentic
> Seller : 2546a214
> ID: 111604556207
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111604556207?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Tri colour Mini is Authentic


----------



## Smoothop

unoma said:


> I am not comfortable with this bag and one of the bags seller sold (pink mini) looks off.
> I would pass.


Yes this bag is fake....be very wary of anything coming from Napoli! The whole populace there are known as the Kings of scam  and that is NOT an urban legend.


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> Mini grey is Authentic



Thank you Ms. Unoma!!


----------



## loboshin3

Smoothop said:


> Yes this bag is fake....be very wary of anything coming from Napoli! The whole populace there are known as the Kings of scam  and that is NOT an urban legend.


 


Thanks so much for your opinion. You save me..


----------



## imfoody

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 151599875807
Seller: erica_weng
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item234c0e86df
Comments: Could anyone help me authenticate this? thank you so much!


----------



## apichongping

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Here are some more photos: 

http://s76.photobucket.com/user/api...-4C47-92A2-5241EA86030E_zpsuoreyoqo.jpg.html]






[/URL][/IMG]

http://s76.photobucket.com/user/api...-426C-88D6-F08FB28412DE_zpsxcdw2wjj.jpg.html]





[/URL][/IMG]

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j13/apisudargo/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/58EC38DB-7892-4DBB-9C20-2B80F932A604_zpsalzlx9gr.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## apichongping

apichongping said:


> Here are some more photos: sorry I am very new on posting , so it might be not as smooth as other. I should receive the bag by this week, so I will take photo of zipper marking. Any idea what I should expect on zipper ?
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/user/api...-4C47-92A2-5241EA86030E_zpsuoreyoqo.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/user/api...-426C-88D6-F08FB28412DE_zpsxcdw2wjj.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j13/apisudargo/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/58EC38DB-7892-4DBB-9C20-2B80F932A604_zpsalzlx9gr.jpg[/IMG]


More photos





[URL=http://s76.photobucket.com/user/apisudargo/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/291EAD00-7544-42E7-A65B-D56F7D45622F_zpsumjkeep8.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s76.photobucket.com/user/apisudargo/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/58EC38DB-7892-4DBB-9C20-2B80F932A604_zpsalzlx9gr.jpg.html]


----------



## carinagucci

unoma said:


> Pink mini is Auth


Thank you so much Unoma! I bought this  x


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi lovely Ladies & Boys

Can u please Look at this bag for me &#10084;&#65039;

Celine bag
Seller: momullin28
Number:301535077744

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/301535077744


Thanks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 2012lancaster

Dear Unoma, would you mind taking a look at this Mini luggage? It's from a Danish second hand site.

I asked seller for the serial number but she says she can't find it! I've attached some additional photos she sent me  There's a few on the link as well. 

Thank you in advance! I really appreciate your time and effort 



Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather

Listing Number: 42624154

Seller: Sodense

Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/celine-mini-luggage/42624154?forum=111&road=my_items

Comments:


----------



## kakacarmen

Hi, I bought this, just want to make sure if this is authentic? TIA 
Item:Celine Dune 2-Way Leather Trapeze Bag - Medium
Listing Number:181669130907
Seller:kia6814
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181669130907?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## pugtolove

Hello May I please get this authenticated? TIA
Description:Auth Celine Mini Luggage Beige Leather Tote Very Good Condition 
ItemLInk:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-/251849868198?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
Seller:Authenticlovers
Item Number:251849868198
Site: Ebay


----------



## unoma

imfoody said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 151599875807
> Seller: erica_weng
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item234c0e86df
> Comments: Could anyone help me authenticate this? thank you so much!



Mirco Orage is Authentic


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Thank you so much Unoma! I bought this  x



Congrats


----------



## unoma

pugtolove said:


> Hello May I please get this authenticated? TIA
> Description:Auth Celine Mini Luggage Beige Leather Tote Very Good Condition
> ItemLInk:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-/251849868198?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
> Seller:Authenticlovers
> Item Number:251849868198
> Site: Ebay



Mini Beige is Authentic


----------



## jojothee

Hello everyone!  Please authenticate if possible.  Thanks as always for your expertise!
item: B/N CELINE Medium Yellow Shoulder Bag ,100 % Authe leather Cabas Phanton starl
 item #: 271783565991
seller:  freddyarroyo.2012

link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-N-CELINE-...991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f47901aa7


----------



## kakacarmen

kakacarmen said:


> Hi, I bought this, just want to make sure if this is authentic? TIA
> Item:Celine Dune 2-Way Leather Trapeze Bag - Medium
> Listing Number:181669130907
> Seller:kia6814
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181669130907?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Hi maybe mine got missed earlier on today??
Here is some more pictures, sorry they are so big


----------



## designdesign

Hi, I am new to Celine, would someone kindly help me with this lizard box? I don't have an auction link because the eBay seller ended the auction early.


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Celine Trio Large
 Listing Number: 251851194075
 Seller: stellastealth
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Celine-Trio-/251851194075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3aa3803edb
 Comments: Thank you very much.


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Celine Trio Large
 Listing Number: 201290958142
 Seller: suiteadore
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gree...e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=251851194075&rt=nc
 Comments: Thank you again!


----------



## 415PurseLOVA

Please let me know if this celine is authentic...


----------



## jl101870

Hi there, 

Can someone authicate this Celine large classic box please! Also this is my first time post. Please let me know if I need to provide additional information! Thank you very much! 

eBay Item number : 301538002662

Sellers name : eetta_9

Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)

eBay url : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301538002662

Thank you!


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Celine Trio Small
Listing Number: 281605791526
Seller:ivystar88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4191035f26

Item: Celine Trio 
Listing Number: 400866364529
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400866364529?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Thanks very much again, and sorry for the many requests!


----------



## unoma

kakacarmen said:


> Hi, I bought this, just want to make sure if this is authentic? TIA
> Item:Celine Dune 2-Way Leather Trapeze Bag - Medium
> Listing Number:181669130907
> Seller:kia6814
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181669130907?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## kakacarmen

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Authentic



Thank you so much! Happiest person in the world now!


----------



## unoma

jojothee said:


> Hello everyone!  Please authenticate if possible.  Thanks as always for your expertise!
> item: B/N CELINE Medium Yellow Shoulder Bag ,100 % Authe leather Cabas Phanton starl
> item #: 271783565991
> seller:  freddyarroyo.2012
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-N-CELINE-...991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f47901aa7



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Celine Trio Large
> Listing Number: 251851194075
> Seller: stellastealth
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Celine-Trio-/251851194075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3aa3803edb
> Comments: Thank you very much.


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

designdesign said:


> Hi, I am new to Celine, would someone kindly help me with this lizard box? I don't have an auction link because the eBay seller ended the auction early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907321
> View attachment 2907323
> View attachment 2907324
> View attachment 2907325
> View attachment 2907326
> View attachment 2907327
> View attachment 2907328
> View attachment 2907329
> View attachment 2907330
> View attachment 2907331
> View attachment 2907332


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Celine Trio Large
> Listing Number: 201290958142
> Seller: suiteadore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gree...e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=251851194075&rt=nc
> Comments: Thank you again!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jl101870 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone authicate this Celine large classic box please! Also this is my first time post. Please let me know if I need to provide additional information! Thank you very much!
> 
> eBay Item number : 301538002662
> 
> Sellers name : eetta_9
> 
> Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)
> 
> eBay url : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301538002662
> 
> Thank you!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

415PurseLOVA said:


> Please let me know if this celine is authentic...


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Celine Trio Small
> Listing Number: 281605791526
> Seller:ivystar88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4191035f26
> 
> Item: Celine Trio
> Listing Number: 400866364529
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400866364529?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thanks very much again, and sorry for the many requests!



Please separate your post to avoid mistakes


----------



## birmingham

kakacarmen said:


> Thank you so much! Happiest person in the world now!


Told you hon..xx Aqila..x


----------



## Bells1995

Hi, please can you help authenticate this item


Item: Celine Nano Blue
Listing Number: 181672984439
Seller: uk-h139
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-na...439?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4c8dbf77

Comments: Thank you


----------



## its_foxy

Hello, please help me authenticate this Celine bag. I have an ongoing authentication by a third party company, but would love your opinion as well.

Item: CÉLINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE COLOUR : ANTIQUE BLUE
Listing no: 201274276722
Seller: kaneandkinko 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...HJw7SJVOhesYVWMUCWj5A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

My own closeup photos for further inspection can be found on Dropbox here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ejfh47xe1zmnym8/AABR8OGE0z4kAoShkCpJl0v7a?dl=0 
(unfortunately the seller claims the inner pocket had a hole and has been sewn up. it is pretty much impossible to get to the tag for a closeup photo, cannot even get to it to read it properly, but my -somewhat- guess would be sga 0141. See the pics should you be able to tell any better.

Thank you v much!


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Celine Trio Small
 Listing Number: 281605791526
 Seller:ivystar88
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281605791526?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you.


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Celine Trio 
 Listing Number: 400866364529
 Seller: brandoff
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400866364529?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you again!


----------



## Manolos21

Originally Posted by *Manolos21*                      Item: Celine Trio Large
 Listing Number: 201290958142
 Seller: suiteadore
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Green...51194075&rt=nc
 Comments: Thank you again! 

Serial number and zipper marking 




unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


 

Here are the pictures they provided.  Thank you!


----------



## designdesign

designdesign said:


> Hi, I am new to Celine, would someone kindly help me with this lizard box? I don't have an auction link because the eBay seller ended the auction early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907321
> View attachment 2907323
> View attachment 2907324
> View attachment 2907325
> View attachment 2907326
> View attachment 2907327
> View attachment 2907328
> View attachment 2907329
> View attachment 2907330
> View attachment 2907331
> View attachment 2907332




Here is the auction link (which has ended): 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181674154182

Ebay item number 181674154182

Seller Jaybudsales

Here are a few more photos, and there are a bunch of additional photos in my original post. There does not seem to be a serial number tag anywhere. I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## unoma

kakacarmen said:


> Thank you so much! Happiest person in the world now!


----------



## Bernadatte

Hi unoma,

Item name : celin trio
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281589997557 
Seller: Bettybluenyc 
She sent me the receipt from Barney's and the weird thing is the receipt said it is a celine wallet. Please authenticate this and thank you very much!
Ber


----------



## GWENofYALE

Any help is much appreciated - thank you very much! 


 Item:  Celine Mini Luggage in Tan Beige Calfskin Leather Shoulder Bag AUTHENTIC 
 Listing Number: 271780206965
 Seller: dusik18
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271780206965...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 Thank you!!


----------



## GWENofYALE

Any help is much appreciated - thank you very much! 


 Item:  ***AUTHENTIC***Celine Phantom Taupe Medium Handbag With Tags and Dustbag 
 Listing Number: 271784293191
 Seller: dkil6205
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271784293191...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 Thank you!!


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> Hello! I would love for one of the lovely authenticators to take a look at this item for me.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Item: CELINE BOX BAG SMALL
> Listing Number: 251813243696
> Seller: classicisme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251813243696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





unoma said:


> Box is Authentic




Item: CELINE BOX BAG SMALL
Listing Number: 251850487874
Seller: classicisme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BOX-BAG-SMALL-RED-WITH-RECEIPT-100-AUTHENTIC-/251850487874?


Hi Unoma, I know that you said the box is authentic, but I noticed that when I clicked on the original link there was only 1 picture in the listing (even though I remember there being more when I posted this).

I saw that the relisted item has more pictures, but doesn't have the serial number or zipper marking. Do you need these and should I request them from the seller? Or can you tell the authenticity without them?  Please let me know, thanks so much.


----------



## xl523

Hi Unoma,

I just contact a seller on Instagram for a preowned Celine Nano Luggage and get some detail pictures, she locates in Malaysia and doesn't have ebay listing. Would you please help to take a look into the pictures? Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Sky
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Pursenalitybykai
Link: http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/906113363710507295_587503261
Comments:Used. Rare color. $1600for sale.


----------



## unoma

Bells1995 said:


> Hi, please can you help authenticate this item
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Blue
> Listing Number: 181672984439
> Seller: uk-h139
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-na...439?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4c8dbf77
> 
> Comments: Thank you



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Celine bag. I have an ongoing authentication by a third party company, but would love your opinion as well.
> 
> Item: CÉLINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE COLOUR : ANTIQUE BLUE
> Listing no: 201274276722
> Seller: kaneandkinko
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...HJw7SJVOhesYVWMUCWj5A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> My own closeup photos for further inspection can be found on Dropbox here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ejfh47xe1zmnym8/AABR8OGE0z4kAoShkCpJl0v7a?dl=0
> (unfortunately the seller claims the inner pocket had a hole and has been sewn up. it is pretty much impossible to get to the tag for a closeup photo, cannot even get to it to read it properly, but my -somewhat- guess would be sga 0141. See the pics should you be able to tell any better.
> 
> Thank you v much!



Unfortunately your bag is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Celine Trio Small
> Listing Number: 281605791526
> Seller:ivystar88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281605791526?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Celine Trio
> Listing Number: 400866364529
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400866364529?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you again!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> Originally Posted by *Manolos21*                      Item: Celine Trio Large
> Listing Number: 201290958142
> Seller: suiteadore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Green...51194075&rt=nc
> Comments: Thank you again!
> 
> Serial number and zipper marking
> 
> Here are the pictures they provided.  Thank you!



Trio is Authentic


----------



## unoma

designdesign said:


> Here is the auction link (which has ended):
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181674154182
> 
> Ebay item number 181674154182
> 
> Seller Jaybudsales
> 
> Here are a few more photos, and there are a bunch of additional photos in my original post. There does not seem to be a serial number tag anywhere. I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908236
> View attachment 2908237




I want to see photos of the bag YOU receive. Incl all imprints, zipper marking and serial number


----------



## its_foxy

unoma said:


> Unfortunately your bag is a FAKE


##Thanks Unoma. That's exactly what the authenticator came back to me with today as well.

All praise Unoma!


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Any help is much appreciated - thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage in Tan Beige Calfskin Leather Shoulder Bag AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 271780206965
> Seller: dusik18
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271780206965...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Any help is much appreciated - thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Item:  ***AUTHENTIC***Celine Phantom Taupe Medium Handbag With Tags and Dustbag
> Listing Number: 271784293191
> Seller: dkil6205
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271784293191...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you!!



No red flag but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xl523 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I just contact a seller on Instagram for a preowned Celine Nano Luggage and get some detail pictures, she locates in Malaysia and doesn't have ebay listing. Would you please help to take a look into the pictures? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Sky
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Pursenalitybykai
> Link: http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/906113363710507295_587503261
> Comments:Used. Rare color. $1600for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908798
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908799
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908800
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908801
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908804



I cant view the listing. And i also need to see serial number and zipper marking of the bag


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> ##Thanks Unoma. That's exactly what the authenticator came back to me with today as well.
> 
> All praise Unoma!



You are welcome


----------



## xl523

unoma said:


> I cant view the listing. And i also need to see serial number and zipper marking of the bag



Hi Unoma,

I am sorry that you cannot see the listing but it's just a page on ins and not informative at all. I have all the pics for details. Here are pics for zip and series number. Thank you!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 14.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 18.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 19.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 54.jpg

http://https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc0iizat9/AAD-7BHw2kayab-oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#

Best,
Xinran


----------



## unoma

xl523 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I am sorry that you cannot see the listing but it's just a page on ins and not informative at all. I have all the pics for details. Here are pics for zip and series number. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 14.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 18.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 19.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 07 28 54.jpg
> 
> http://https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc0iizat9/AAD-7BHw2kayab-oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#
> 
> Best,
> Xinran



I need to be able to view AUCTION link


----------



## xl523

unoma said:


> I need to be able to view AUCTION link



I am so sorry but this is a sale page from Instagram, here is how it looks like via my phone:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 08 22 16.png

Please let me know if this works, thanks!


----------



## designdesign

unoma said:


> I want to see photos of the bag YOU receive. Incl all imprints, zipper marking and serial number




Here are the zippers, they seem unmarked. There is no serial number. The leather is really good, it "feels" authentic.


----------



## anichka_1

Please help to authenticate this Celine tie knot. Thank you very much!!!

Item: Celine small tie knot
Seller: 3girls_123
Item #: 141585183971
Link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141585183971


----------



## Bernadatte

Hi Unoma,

Could you please authenticate this trio please thank you so much in advance.

Item name: Celin trio small

seller: bettybluenyc

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281589997557?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

She send me a receipt in person and the only weird thing is that the receipt says it is a trio wallet. So I really would like your opinion authenticating this item please.

Thank you very much,
Ber


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Ho,

Would you mind authenticating this bag?

Name: Celine Trapeze
ID: 111602824948
Seller:aiheelic 
Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111602824948

She also sent me some more photos.

Thank you,


----------



## Nsofyan

Item: Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: 231491031800
Seller:fanatic-chanel
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e5f0d2f8
Comments: Please authenticate. Thank you


----------



## GWENofYALE

unoma said:


> Mini is Authentic


 
Thank you, Unoma!!!


----------



## GWENofYALE

I have another one...       I am on the hunt!  


 Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Taupe Medium Handbag 
 Listing Number: 171694047406
 Seller: l1sta
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171694047406?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Nsofyan

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black Tote Handbag Authentic
Listing Number: 331488889028
Seller: us2015_knop 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=331482674527&rt=nc


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

item: Celine Trapeze
Listing: not sure
Seller: pucci3985
Site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151603222100
Comment: need help if authentic. Thanks!


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi Unoma, 

Please authenticate this for me! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
Listing Number: - 
Seller: faithquek
Link: http://carousell.com/p/10790515/
Comments: seller say its from 2012, and def a mini but the proportion looks kinda weird to me..

Some photos she sent: 
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1413/H69jP3.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/2742/f3Tit2.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3413/vz4GCz.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3413/vz4GCz.jpg




TIA!


----------



## Manolos21

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Celine Trio Large
> Listing Number: 251851194075
> Seller: stellastealth
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Celine-Trio-/251851194075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3aa3803edb
> Comments: Thank you very much.





unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



The seller has added additional pictures in the listing of the serial number and the zipper marking.  Here is the link again:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251851194075?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much!


----------



## nai2012

Hi sorry if this is the wrong thread but I am thinking of purchasing a celine from this seller and wasjust wondering if anyone had any experiance of Norgeshopper who I believe are based in Norway 

http://instagram.com/norgeshopper

https://m.facebook.com/NorgeShopper

Thanks in advance


----------



## hasana

Hello authentication faeries!! Was hoping someone could authenticate this wallet for me!! Thanks so much in advance!!

Item: New with tags Celine Python Zip Around Leather Wallet Clutch Bag

Listing Number: 321662846604

Seller: camilobueno13

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321662846604?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Thank you very much


----------



## hookdup

Hi ladies, 

Can you please help authenticate this bag for me:
Item: Authentic Black Celine Phantom Crocodile Handbag
Listing Number: 161614177003
Seller: funkbunny14
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161614177003
Comments: Thank you very much.


----------



## SWG

Hello,

It would be great,if someone could authenticate this for me! 

Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Burgundy
Listing Number: 
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Style-C..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9f0d7de#shpCntId

Thank you very much.

King Regards 

SWG


----------



## Annacilla

Item: Celine Large Trio in Red
Listing Number: 261780774437
Seller: lilliam_beebee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Larg...1Pfd34wfJ527TFoYswZNs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I just recently bid and won this bag. I have been in touch with the seller and she will refund me if this turns out to be a replica. Please authenticate if you can. I have the bag and can post more pictures if needed. Thank you!


----------



## Buee

Quote:
Item: Celine belt bag 
Listing Number:25184940417
Seller info: mimi_alano Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176?nav=SEARCH
Comments:
Additional photos: http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/Kimbuee/library/?view=recent&src=wap&page=1

Serial number provided: FGC0141

Thank you in advance


----------



## star_dust247

P0ST 1/3 

Hello there!

I just received a Celine Nano that I purchased pre-owned online, and I was hoping you could authenticate. 

Item: Celine Black Leather Handbag (Nano)
Listing Number:  1454753
Seller: 2NISE on Vestiaire Collective 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/black-leather-handbag-1454753.shtml 
Comments:
Ive already purchased the bag so the photos are my own. I had to split the pictures into 3 messages. 
(I'm not sure why some of the pictures are turned on their side-- sorry about that.)


Thank you so much for what you do!


----------



## star_dust247

POST 2/3

Additional pictures here:


----------



## star_dust247

Post 3/3


----------



## jl101870

Hi there, 

Can someone please authenticate this Celine box bag. The seller said the bag doesn't come with a serial number and she bought it at Neiman Maucus outlet. I also attached a zipper picture below.

Thank you for your help!

eBay Item number : 301538002662

Sellers name : eetta_9

Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)

eBay url : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301538002662


----------



## jl101870

Hi there, 

Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)


Additional pictures

Sorry for the picture size.


----------



## jl101870

Hi there, 

Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)

Picture for the zipper

Sorry i am new here, still hasnt figured out how to upload multiple pictures in one thread. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mulbtastic

Hello there could someone please authenticate this handbag: 

Title: Celine Genuine Black-Blue fabulous bag
Seller: nika_smi
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161616427395 
Item number: 161616427395

I have attached more pics as the bag is now in my possession. TIA


----------



## jl101870

jl101870 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Celine box bag. The seller said the bag doesn't come with a serial number and she bought it at Neiman Maucus outlet. I also attached a zipper picture below.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> eBay Item number : 301538002662
> 
> Sellers name : eetta_9
> 
> Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)
> 
> eBay url : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301538002662



Addition picture


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello there could someone please authenticate this handbag:
> 
> Title: Celine Genuine Black-Blue fabulous bag
> Seller: nika_smi
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161616427395
> Item number: 161616427395
> 
> I have attached more pics as the bag is now in my possession. TIA
> 
> View attachment 2911168
> View attachment 2911169
> View attachment 2911170
> View attachment 2911171
> View attachment 2911172
> View attachment 2911173
> View attachment 2911174
> View attachment 2911175
> View attachment 2911176



Need to see serial number and all zipper marking on the zipper head


----------



## unoma

jl101870 said:


> Addition picture





jl101870 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)
> 
> Picture for the zipper
> 
> Sorry i am new here, still hasnt figured out how to upload multiple pictures in one thread.
> 
> Thank you!





jl101870 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Description : NWT CELINE Leather Box Bag -Retail $4,600 (Classic Large Box Bag in Brown Camel)
> 
> 
> Additional pictures
> 
> Sorry for the picture size.



I asked for zipper marking! NO red flag but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

star_dust247 said:


> P0ST 1/3
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I just received a Celine Nano that I purchased pre-owned online, and I was hoping you could authenticate.
> 
> Item: Celine Black Leather Handbag (Nano)
> Listing Number:  1454753
> Seller: 2NISE on Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/black-leather-handbag-1454753.shtml
> Comments:
> Ive already purchased the bag so the photos are my own. I had to split the pictures into 3 messages.
> (I'm not sure why some of the pictures are turned on their side-- sorry about that.)
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for what you do!





star_dust247 said:


> POST 2/3
> 
> Additional pictures here:





star_dust247 said:


> Post 3/3




Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Buee said:


> Quote:
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Listing Number:25184940417
> Seller info: mimi_alano Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:
> Additional photos: http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/Kimbuee/library/?view=recent&src=wap&page=1
> 
> Serial number provided: FGC0141
> 
> Thank you in advance



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Annacilla said:


> Item: Celine Large Trio in Red
> Listing Number: 261780774437
> Seller: lilliam_beebee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Larg...1Pfd34wfJ527TFoYswZNs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I just recently bid and won this bag. I have been in touch with the seller and she will refund me if this turns out to be a replica. Please authenticate if you can. I have the bag and can post more pictures if needed. Thank you!



Trio is Authentic


----------



## unoma

SWG said:


> Hello,
> 
> It would be great,if someone could authenticate this for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Burgundy
> Listing Number:
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Style-C..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9f0d7de#shpCntId
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> King Regards
> 
> SWG


Cabas is Authentic


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this bag for me:
> Item: Authentic Black Celine Phantom Crocodile Handbag
> Listing Number: 161614177003
> Seller: funkbunny14
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161614177003
> Comments: Thank you very much.



Phantom croc is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

hasana said:


> Hello authentication faeries!! Was hoping someone could authenticate this wallet for me!! Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: New with tags Celine Python Zip Around Leather Wallet Clutch Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 321662846604
> 
> Seller: camilobueno13
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321662846604?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Thank you very much



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> Hi sorry if this is the wrong thread but I am thinking of purchasing a celine from this seller and wasjust wondering if anyone had any experiance of Norgeshopper who I believe are based in Norway
> 
> http://instagram.com/norgeshopper
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/NorgeShopper
> 
> Thanks in advance



?????????


----------



## Mulbtastic

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and all zipper marking on the zipper head




Pics as requested. I cannot find a serial number any where on the bag. I have triple checked the inside pocket and it's not there


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> The seller has added additional pictures in the listing of the serial number and the zipper marking.  Here is the link again:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251851194075?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!



Trio is Authentic


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Please authenticate this for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: faithquek
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/10790515/
> Comments: seller say its from 2012, and def a mini but the proportion looks kinda weird to me..
> 
> Some photos she sent:
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1413/H69jP3.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/2742/f3Tit2.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3413/vz4GCz.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3413/vz4GCz.jpg
> 
> TIA!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

0PinkBlush0 said:


> item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing: not sure
> Seller: pucci3985
> Site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151603222100
> Comment: need help if authentic. Thanks!



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Nsofyan said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black Tote Handbag Authentic
> Listing Number: 331488889028
> Seller: us2015_knop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=331482674527&rt=nc



Auction removed


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> I have another one...       I am on the hunt!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Taupe Medium Handbag
> Listing Number: 171694047406
> Seller: l1sta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171694047406?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Thank you, Unoma!!!


----------



## unoma

Nsofyan said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 231491031800
> Seller:fanatic-chanel
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e5f0d2f8
> Comments: Please authenticate. Thank you



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Ho,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this bag?
> 
> Name: Celine Trapeze
> ID: 111602824948
> Seller:aiheelic
> Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111602824948
> 
> She also sent me some more photos.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> View attachment 2909697
> 
> View attachment 2909700
> 
> View attachment 2909701
> 
> View attachment 2909702
> View attachment 2909703
> 
> View attachment 2909705
> 
> View attachment 2909706


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

Bernadatte said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this trio please thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item name: Celin trio small
> 
> seller: bettybluenyc
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281589997557?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> She send me a receipt in person and the only weird thing is that the receipt says it is a trio wallet. So I really would like your opinion authenticating this item please.
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Ber



Trio is Authentic


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Please help to authenticate this Celine tie knot. Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Item: Celine small tie knot
> Seller: 3girls_123
> Item #: 141585183971
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141585183971


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

xl523 said:


> I am so sorry but this is a sale page from Instagram, here is how it looks like via my phone:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc...oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0#f:Photo 2-26-15, 08 22 16.png
> 
> Please let me know if this works, thanks!


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator


----------



## Annacilla

unoma said:


> Trio is Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## SWG

Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## unoma

Annacilla said:


> Thank you very much!


----------



## unoma

SWG said:


> Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## hookdup

unoma said:


> Phantom croc is a FAKE


You're the best Unoma!


----------



## xl523

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator



Hi&#65292;actually ***************** has just reply me saying in their opinion the nano is authentic. But I also found and celine associate, they said"it looks a bit fishy. The céline stamp looks faded and the serial number is different style than the one we Ve in store. " The associate is from barneys and I wonder which suggestion I should rely on. Thank you!


----------



## Manolos21

unoma said:


> Trio is Authentic



You've been so helpful! Thank you!!


----------



## Buee

Please help authenticate this celine belt bag! 

tem: Celine belt bag 
Listing Number:25184940417
Seller info: mimi_alano Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176?nav=SEARCH
Comments:
Additional photos: http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/Ki...src=wap&page=1

Serial number provided: FGC0141

Thank you in advance


----------



## anichka_1

Here what she sent me. it is


----------



## Buee

Buee said:


> Please help authenticate this celine belt bag!
> 
> tem: Celine belt bag
> Listing Number:25184940417
> Seller info: mimi_alano Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:
> Additional photos: http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/Ki...src=wap&page=1
> 
> Serial number provided: FGC0141
> 
> Thank you in advance


----------



## designdesign

designdesign said:


> Here are the zippers, they seem unmarked. There is no serial number. The leather is really good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909172
> View attachment 2909174
> View attachment 2909175
> View attachment 2909176
> View attachment 2909177




Just a friendly reminder... 

The auction link is in a previous post. I also included more photos, but it won't let me attach any more here (and I don't want to spam since it's all been previously posted). 

The seller and I are waiting to hear from MyPoupette, but I'd still really value your opinion.


----------



## Smoothop

xl523 said:


> Hi&#65292;actually ***************** has just reply me saying in their opinion the nano is authentic. But I also found and celine associate, they said"it looks a bit fishy. The céline stamp looks faded and the serial number is different style than the one we Ve in store. " The associate is from barneys and I wonder which suggestion I should rely on. Thank you!


Hi! To me it looks ok, no red flags and the serial tag is fine. Couldn't you ask for the zipper head photos to be really sure?


----------



## xl523

Smoothop said:


> Hi! To me it looks ok, no red flags and the serial tag is fine. Couldn't you ask for the zipper head photos to be really sure?



Hi, thank yoh for replying! here are the updated photos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blvkjfmc0iizat9/AAD-7BHw2kayab-oWeIj6nV1a?dl=0

Thank you very much!


----------



## xl523

Smoothop said:


> Hi! To me it looks ok, no red flags and the serial tag is fine. Couldn't you ask for the zipper head photos to be really sure?



oh, I see, you mean the zipper head. I have asked for that but she doesn't have macro lens to catch the detail. So I deleted the vague pic.


----------



## aldal

Item: AUTH Celine all Black Mini luggage pebbled leather Tote bag Large
Seller: reepat4 
Listing #: 221703774198
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221703774198

THANKS!


----------



## Mulbtastic

Mulbtastic said:


> Pics as requested. I cannot find a serial number any where on the bag. I have triple checked the inside pocket and it's not there
> 
> View attachment 2911360
> View attachment 2911362
> View attachment 2911363
> View attachment 2911364
> View attachment 2911365
> View attachment 2911366
> View attachment 2911367




Hello again just bumping my post above


----------



## imfoody

Item: Celine Trapeze 
Seller: glitzandglamland
Listing #: 191520992358
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c978a6c66
Comment: Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much!


----------



## nai2012

Hi 

Could you please authenticate 

Item 100% authentic celine ladies grey phantom handbag/shoulder bag 
Listing no:221704418644
Seller: ginger_oxy
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704418644 

I have asked for pics of the inside imprint but she said she can't give anymore then the ones posted. Do u need a close up of the zipper 

Thabks in advance xx


----------



## margcl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-CE...r-/151605750333?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

The seller said this was a gift, so she doesn't know where it was purchased. However, it looks authentic to me. I've also asked for a picture of the zipper at angle where you often find an "8" or a number on Celine bags. I'll pass that along when the seller sends that to me. Please let me know if this looks legit or not, thanks!


----------



## 133nch

Hello all , 

Please can you authenticate this gorgeous mirco - I love this colour 


Name : AUTHENTIC CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE IN DUNE DRUMMED LEATHER NEW CONDITION

Seller ID : iwonastar

Item no : 
301540866922



Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/301540866922?nav=SEARCH


Million thanks in advance


----------



## yanqi420

HI
  Please help me to authentic this trapeze bag. I bought this bag from ebay, but my ebay was suspended few days ago so that my purchase history was removed. I can provide screen shoot to prove I was the buyer of this bag. The seller sells many celine bags, he is also selling a celine trapeze now. I need your help because if the bag is fake, I need to report the seller to ebay to get refund. 

Here is the link of trapeze bag the seller selling it now. 

Seller name: livingluxury

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111608777902

Item number: 111608777902

Here is the screen shoot for my bag. I can provide the item number but It seems like the list was removed from ebay now. I took photos by my self. I hope you can help me. 

Seller name: livingluxury
item number: 111588482715 
http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/51121429/TB2BF_ObVXXXXaFXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg

http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51121429/TB2WW2VbVXXXXaUXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB2_rjObVXXXXa7XpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51121429/TB22VDSbVXXXXc.XXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB2MorObVXXXXapXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB25r_ZbVXXXXX0XXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51121429/TB27NjTbVXXXXcrXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB2uznObVXXXXaAXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51121429/TB2oW_QbVXXXXXIXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg


----------



## babyjae87

Item: Celine CL 41039/S sunglasses 


Listing Number: none


Seller: Nordstrom Rack


Link: none 


Comments: Bought these sunglasses at Nordstrom Rack today. After doing some Google searches, I noticed they don't have the three dot logo like most Celine sunglasses. I then noticed the item number on the Nordstrom Rack price tag may not match the item number printed on the sunglasses? Now I am thinking these are not authentic  I will probably go back to store tomorrow to return and/or use my credit card's purchase protection if needed... Any advice / input from Celine authenticators is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lisabmiller

yanqi420 said:


> HI
> 
> Please help me to authentic this trapeze bag. I bought this bag from ebay, but my ebay was suspended few days ago so that my purchase history was removed. I can provide screen shoot to prove I was the buyer of this bag. The seller sells many celine bags, he is also selling a celine trapeze now. I need your help because if the bag is fake, I need to report the seller to ebay to get refund.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link of trapeze bag the seller selling it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller name: livingluxury
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111608777902
> 
> 
> 
> Item number: 111608777902
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the screen shoot for my bag. I can provide the item number but It seems like the list was removed from ebay now. I took photos by my self. I hope you can help me.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller name: livingluxury
> 
> item number: 111588482715
> 
> http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/51121429/TB2BF_ObVXXXXaFXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51121429/TB2WW2VbVXXXXaUXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB2_rjObVXXXXa7XpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51121429/TB22VDSbVXXXXc.XXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB2MorObVXXXXapXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB25r_ZbVXXXXX0XXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51121429/TB27NjTbVXXXXcrXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51121429/TB2uznObVXXXXaAXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg
> 
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51121429/TB2oW_QbVXXXXXIXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!51121429.jpg




Fake.


----------



## lisabmiller

133nch said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> Please can you authenticate this gorgeous mirco - I love this colour
> 
> 
> Name : AUTHENTIC CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE IN DUNE DRUMMED LEATHER NEW CONDITION
> 
> Seller ID : iwonastar
> 
> Item no :
> 301540866922
> 
> 
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/301540866922?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Million thanks in advance




Not enough photos to authenticate- please see rules.


----------



## lisabmiller

mfc103 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-CE...r-/151605750333?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> The seller said this was a gift, so she doesn't know where it was purchased. However, it looks authentic to me. I've also asked for a picture of the zipper at angle where you often find an "8" or a number on Celine bags. I'll pass that along when the seller sends that to me. Please let me know if this looks legit or not, thanks!




Fake.


----------



## lisabmiller

nai2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> Item 100% authentic celine ladies grey phantom handbag/shoulder bag
> 
> Listing no:221704418644
> 
> Seller: ginger_oxy
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704418644
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked for pics of the inside imprint but she said she can't give anymore then the ones posted. Do u need a close up of the zipper
> 
> 
> 
> Thabks in advance xx




Fake.


----------



## lisabmiller

imfoody said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze
> 
> Seller: glitzandglamland
> 
> Listing #: 191520992358
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c978a6c66
> 
> Comment: Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much!




Not enough photos to authenticate. Need serial number/zipper markings. Thanks!


----------



## lisabmiller

designdesign said:


> Just a friendly reminder...
> 
> The auction link is in a previous post. I also included more photos, but it won't let me attach any more here (and I don't want to spam since it's all been previously posted).
> 
> The seller and I are waiting to hear from MyPoupette, but I'd still really value your opinion.




Hi that bag does have a serial number- it is in the inside seam- very hard to find but you should be able to see it. Please try to find it and post a photo. Thanks!


----------



## Jamiesphere

xl523 said:


> oh, I see, you mean the zipper head. I have asked for that but she doesn't have macro lens to catch the detail. So I deleted the vague pic.


Hi she won't need a macro lens to take a clear photo of the zipper head. even handphone camera will be able to capture it. Do try to get the photo of the zipper mark before committing to purchase.


----------



## carmennnn

Hi, 

Could I please get help with the Celine Belt bag?

All help is much appreciated!

Name:Celine Belt Bag - Black
Seller: Private off Gumtree
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/narrabeen/bags/celine-belt-bag-black/1071416724

Additional images taken by the seller:


























Thanks


----------



## unoma

carmennnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I please get help with the Celine Belt bag?
> 
> All help is much appreciated!
> 
> Name:Celine Belt Bag - Black
> Seller: Private off Gumtree
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/narrabeen/bags/celine-belt-bag-black/1071416724
> 
> Additional images taken by the seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not sure IF it is the same seller or if photos are stolen.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> You're the best Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Manolos21 said:


> You've been so helpful! Thank you!!



You are welcome


----------



## carmennnn

unoma said:


> Not sure IF it is the same seller or if photos are stolen.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176



Hi Unoma! It's the same seller she's listed it on eBay and Gumtree.

Is the bag auth?



Thanks


----------



## unoma

Buee said:


> Please help authenticate this celine belt bag!
> 
> tem: Celine belt bag
> Listing Number:25184940417
> Seller info: mimi_alano Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:
> Additional photos: http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/Ki...src=wap&page=1
> 
> Serial number provided: FGC0141
> 
> Thank you in advance



I asked for zipper marking but you choose to ignore it.


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Here what she sent me. it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911932
> View attachment 2911933
> View attachment 2911935
> View attachment 2911937



Auction link?????


----------



## unoma

Buee said:


> Buee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate this celine belt bag!
> 
> tem: Celine belt bag
> Listing Number:25184940417
> Seller info: mimi_alano Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251849404176?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:
> Additional photos: http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/Ki...src=wap&page=1
> 
> Serial number provided: FGC0141
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIPPER Marking.
Click to expand...


----------



## unoma

designdesign said:


> Just a friendly reminder...
> 
> The auction link is in a previous post. I also included more photos, but it won't let me attach any more here (and I don't want to spam since it's all been previously posted).
> 
> The seller and I are waiting to hear from MyPoupette, but I'd still really value your opinion.



Do you have the bag with you?
If yes i need to see more photos of the bag. Save photos in a photo bucket. Front, back, side, inside, bottom, all imprints, any zipper marking and serial number (it can be stamped on the inside of the bag or on a leather tag)
And i need to know how much you paid for the bag.


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Item: AUTH Celine all Black Mini luggage pebbled leather Tote bag Large
> Seller: reepat4
> Listing #: 221703774198
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221703774198
> 
> THANKS!



Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Pics as requested. I cannot find a serial number any where on the bag. I have triple checked the inside pocket and it's not there
> 
> View attachment 2911360
> View attachment 2911362
> View attachment 2911363
> View attachment 2911364
> View attachment 2911365
> View attachment 2911366
> View attachment 2911367



Cabas is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

babyjae87 said:


> View attachment 2913321
> View attachment 2913322
> View attachment 2913323
> View attachment 2913324
> View attachment 2913325
> View attachment 2913326
> View attachment 2913327
> 
> View attachment 2913328
> 
> 
> Item: Celine CL 41039/S sunglasses
> 
> 
> Listing Number: none
> 
> 
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> Link: none
> 
> 
> Comments: Bought these sunglasses at Nordstrom Rack today. After doing some Google searches, I noticed they don't have the three dot logo like most Celine sunglasses. I then noticed the item number on the Nordstrom Rack price tag may not match the item number printed on the sunglasses? Now I am thinking these are not authentic  I will probably go back to store tomorrow to return and/or use my credit card's purchase protection if needed... Any advice / input from Celine authenticators is appreciated. Thanks in advance!



We dont authenticate sunglasses


----------



## unoma

carmennnn said:


> Hi Unoma! It's the same seller she's listed it on eBay and Gumtree.
> 
> Is the bag auth?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nai2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please authenticate
> 
> Item 100% authentic celine ladies grey phantom handbag/shoulder bag
> Listing no:221704418644
> Seller: ginger_oxy
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704418644
> 
> I have asked for pics of the inside imprint but she said she can't give anymore then the ones posted. Do u need a close up of the zipper
> 
> Thabks in advance xx





lisabmiller said:


> Fake.



I would ask for zipper marking. Front pocket and inside pocket zipper marking.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Hi,

Would you mind authenticating this bag?

Name: Celine Trapeze
ID:271791245107
Seller:makalleni2000
Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271791245107

Additional photos







Thank you


----------



## unoma

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this bag?
> 
> Name: Celine Trapeze
> ID:271791245107
> Seller:makalleni2000
> Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271791245107
> 
> Additional photos
> View attachment 2913461
> 
> View attachment 2913462
> 
> View attachment 2913463
> 
> 
> Thank you



Trapeze Almond is Authentic


----------



## anichka_1

unoma said:


> Auction link?????




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131442511857 


Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131442511857
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Tie is Authentic


----------



## anichka_1

unoma said:


> Tie is Authentic




Thank you for your help!


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Thank you for your help!



You are welcome


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

unoma said:


> Trapeze Almond is Authentic




Thank you


----------



## hazelnuthazel

Hello there!

Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this Trio? 

Item: Celine Trio Cross Body Bag in Black
Listing Number: 281589997557
Seller: bettyblueNYC
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Trio...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190125ff5


----------



## unoma

hazelnuthazel said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this Trio?
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Cross Body Bag in Black
> Listing Number: 281589997557
> Seller: bettyblueNYC
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Trio...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190125ff5



Trio is authentic


----------



## unoma

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Thank you



You're welcome


----------



## Alexandra23

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could please authenticate this bag for me? I want to make sure it is real before I commit. Thank you very much!


Item: CELINE Tricolor Anthracite Mini Luggage Leather Tote 100% AUTHENTIC

Listing Number: 271792657894

Seller: lovetatastyle

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tric...gage-Leather-Tote-100-AUTHENTIC-/271792657894 pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f481ad5e6

Comments: I am a little skeptical that this item is located in Hong Kong.


----------



## Justforu

Quote:
Item:trapeze
Listing Number:271793324770
Seller:mywalkinxlost99
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271793324770?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
Comments:


----------



## kkdub464

Hello,

Please help me authenticate!! Thank you!  

Item: Authentic Celine Medium Black Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Excellent condition

Listing Number: 251860788623

Seller: kittyminky1022

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa412a58f


----------



## unoma

kkdub464 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate!! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Medium Black Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Excellent condition
> 
> Listing Number: 251860788623
> 
> Seller: kittyminky1022
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa412a58f



Ask for Zipper marking on both zipper head


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Quote:
> Item:trapeze
> Listing Number:271793324770
> Seller:mywalkinxlost99
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271793324770?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> Comments:



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Alexandra23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please authenticate this bag for me? I want to make sure it is real before I commit. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Item: CELINE Tricolor Anthracite Mini Luggage Leather Tote 100% AUTHENTIC
> 
> Listing Number: 271792657894
> 
> Seller: lovetatastyle
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tric...gage-Leather-Tote-100-AUTHENTIC-/271792657894 pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f481ad5e6
> 
> Comments: I am a little skeptical that this item is located in Hong Kong.



No Red flag but ask for zipper marking


----------



## kkdub464

unoma said:


> Ask for Zipper marking on both zipper head


Here's pics of the inside and outside zippers. Is that what you were looking for? They say M or W I guess?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...item3aa412a58f

Thanks


----------



## unoma

kkdub464 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate!! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Medium Black Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Excellent condition
> 
> Listing Number: 251860788623
> 
> Seller: kittyminky1022
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa412a58f





kkdub464 said:


> Here's pics of the inside and outside zippers. Is that what you were looking for? They say M or W I guess?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...item3aa412a58f
> 
> Thanks



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## Tigercherry

Hello, please would someone be kind enough to help me with this. I saw it in a charity shop today, my gut tells me it's fake, but I just need it confirmed. There are no tags inside, obviously suspicious, but I'm curious!Thank you.


----------



## Mulbtastic

unoma said:


> Cabas is a FAKE




Darn. Thank you very much for your knowledge so I can return it!!!


----------



## Mulbtastic

Hi again there what about this one

Title: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251858536812 

Item number: 251858536812

Link: Celine cabas croc printer

Seller: almylittlepal











TIA!!


----------



## purzie

Please authenticate this celine nano crossbody bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-CE...2&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=111611320367&rt=nc


----------



## purzie

Please authenticate this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Preo...851ddcc&pid=100034&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=111599250353


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hi again there what about this one
> 
> Title: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251858536812
> 
> Item number: 251858536812
> 
> Link: Celine cabas croc printer
> 
> Seller: almylittlepal
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914888
> View attachment 2914889
> View attachment 2914890
> View attachment 2914891
> View attachment 2914892
> View attachment 2914893
> View attachment 2914894
> 
> 
> TIA!!



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

purzie said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Preo...851ddcc&pid=100034&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=111599250353



Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

Tigercherry said:


> Hello, please would someone be kind enough to help me with this. I saw it in a charity shop today, my gut tells me it's fake, but I just need it confirmed. There are no tags inside, obviously suspicious, but I'm curious!Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914872
> View attachment 2914873
> View attachment 2914874
> View attachment 2914875
> View attachment 2914876
> View attachment 2914877
> View attachment 2914882
> View attachment 2914883
> View attachment 2914886


For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

purzie said:


> Please authenticate this celine nano crossbody bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-CE...2&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=111611320367&rt=nc


Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## Mulbtastic

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth




Thank you for quick reply !


----------



## Tigercherry

Ok thanks, but obviously as I stated I saw it in my local thrift store so there is no link, I just went there and took the photos myself!


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Darn. Thank you very much for your knowledge so I can return it!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## Alexandra23

Hi again! Thank you for your response. I appreciate your help. I did get a picture of the zipper from the seller. What do you think?


----------



## Alexandra23

unoma said:


> No Red flag but ask for zipper marking


Hi again! Thank you for your response. I appreciate your help. I did get a picture of the zipper from the seller. What do you think?


----------



## purzie

Could you please authenticate this:


Item: Celine Luggage Grainy Leather Nano

Listing Number: 19fc8d982f

Seller: trendlee

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...367?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc8d982f


----------



## GLAMOURGiiRL

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this Celine phantom? Thanks in advance for your assistance! 

Bag: Celine Blue Glacier Phantom Pebbled Leather Luggage Tote Bag New

Seller: luxurytrading at Malleries.com

Link: 
http://www.malleries.com/celine-blue-glacier-phantom-pebbled-leather-luggage-tote-bag-new-i-190437-s-2736.html?mall2SID=1373442e27abda874b179942ee027cc1

Comments: has anyone heard of this seller on malleries before? This seems like a very good price for a new phantom.  in the shipping info section it stated "Items will be shipped within 3 working days via EMS from Singapore." I have never bought anything from overseas and am in the US so was wondering if anyone could provide additional info on this process? 

Thank you SO much!!


----------



## raquelita78

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


can someone please authenticate?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Phan...928?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ab84ec0


----------



## arrow29

Hi,

Could someone authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage please?

It is on a local ad page not ebay. Hope someone can help 

Title: Celine Nano Luggage

Item No: -

Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/authentic-celine-nano-luggage-hand-bag/1071299001

Seller: Tassie

I understand the bag is the smooth calfskin one, but the tag says python? I'm a little confused. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## footnotation

Hi! Do you mind authenticating this vision of loveliness? Many thanks in advance .

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag Coral BNIB 100% AUTH
Listing Number: 281614536065
Seller: zzhoneybee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419188cd81
Comments: Had requested a pic of the zipper pull; hope seller's close-up pic of the zipper is sufficient. Seller provided pic of the serial number from the handbag's storage box.


----------



## unoma

footnotation said:


> Hi! Do you mind authenticating this vision of loveliness? Many thanks in advance .
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag Coral BNIB 100% AUTH
> Listing Number: 281614536065
> Seller: zzhoneybee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419188cd81
> Comments: Had requested a pic of the zipper pull; hope seller's close-up pic of the zipper is sufficient. Seller provided pic of the serial number from the handbag's storage box.



Would like to see serial number and any zipper marking


----------



## unoma

arrow29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage please?
> 
> It is on a local ad page not ebay. Hope someone can help
> 
> Title: Celine Nano Luggage
> 
> Item No: -
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/authentic-celine-nano-luggage-hand-bag/1071299001
> 
> Seller: Tassie
> 
> I understand the bag is the smooth calfskin one, but the tag says python? I'm a little confused. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2915630
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915631
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915632
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915633
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915634
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915635
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915636



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

raquelita78 said:


> can someone please authenticate?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Phan...928?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ab84ec0


Please use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

GLAMOURGiiRL said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate this Celine phantom? Thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> Bag: Celine Blue Glacier Phantom Pebbled Leather Luggage Tote Bag New
> 
> Seller: luxurytrading at Malleries.com
> 
> Link:
> http://www.malleries.com/celine-blu...tml?mall2SID=1373442e27abda874b179942ee027cc1
> 
> Comments: has anyone heard of this seller on malleries before? This seems like a very good price for a new phantom.  in the shipping info section it stated "Items will be shipped within 3 working days via EMS from Singapore." I have never bought anything from overseas and am in the US so was wondering if anyone could provide additional info on this process?
> 
> Thank you SO much!!



Phantom is Authentic and Malleries are reputable sellers


----------



## unoma

purzie said:


> Could you please authenticate this:
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Grainy Leather Nano
> 
> Listing Number: 19fc8d982f
> 
> Seller: trendlee
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...367?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc8d982f



All imprints and zipper marking


----------



## awr27

Listing: preowned Celine black nano cross body handbag pebbles leather

Item: 151607346285

Seller: celebstuff123

Link  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151607346285


----------



## aldal

Hi All!
Still on the hunt for the perfect bag! Could someone provide insight on the below?

CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Indigo Blue Black Smooth Calf Leather Bag w Receipt
391070661768
vintage_lab
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Authen...999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234c9324d7

THANKS xx


----------



## unoma

Alexandra23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please authenticate this bag for me? I want to make sure it is real before I commit. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Item: CELINE Tricolor Anthracite Mini Luggage Leather Tote 100% AUTHENTIC
> 
> Listing Number: 271792657894
> 
> Seller: lovetatastyle
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tric...gage-Leather-Tote-100-AUTHENTIC-/271792657894 pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f481ad5e6
> 
> Comments: I am a little skeptical that this item is located in Hong Kong.





Alexandra23 said:


> Hi again! Thank you for your response. I appreciate your help. I did get a picture of the zipper from the seller. What do you think?





Alexandra23 said:


> Hi again! Thank you for your response. I appreciate your help. I did get a picture of the zipper from the seller. What do you think?



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Thank you for quick reply !



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi All!
> Still on the hunt for the perfect bag! Could someone provide insight on the below?
> 
> CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Indigo Blue Black Smooth Calf Leather Bag w Receipt
> 391070661768
> vintage_lab
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Authen...999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234c9324d7
> 
> THANKS xx


Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

awr27 said:


> Listing: preowned Celine black nano cross body handbag pebbles leather
> 
> Item: 151607346285
> 
> Seller: celebstuff123
> 
> Link  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151607346285



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## awr27

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


Still working on zipper, I don't think she was understanding what I meant.


----------



## rumdrop

Hello,
This is my first time on Celine page  
Like any other, I am now in love with the trio, but Ive seen so much from too cheap to too--over-the retail value and was wondering if you could help me out!

Name: NEW CELINE TRIO BAG BLACK LARGE CLUTCH CROSSBODY BAG

Auction listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CELINE-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Item#: 171702788757

Seller: Hugy2013

This listing has ended, but the seller put up another listing (with same pictures and same description page), which was later removed from ebay (not even a *this listing has ended* note). So, all I have is the above listing with pictures, seller name and item ID. The seller said she/he will put up another listing soon, so I thought I would go ahead and ask here if it is authentic as I have no clue.

The seller said that it still has the white foams in each pouches? I dont know what that means but this is what the seller responded to me when I asked about the proof of purchase...

Thank you so much!


----------



## CelineEnvy

Please authenticate

Item:  CELINE LUGGAGE PANTHOM MEDIUM BLUE

Listing Number:   eBay item number:201296595722

Seller:  steven0368 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/steven0368?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201296595722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: shipping from Italy. A "buy it now" price of $2000


----------



## rumdrop

Hi, just found another listing:

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CELINE-...G-/251865275558?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160

Item#:251865275558

Seller: chonew_yyfhd

The seller doesnt really speak English, and that made me think maybe it is from one of those counterfeit making countries...




rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> This is my first time on Celine page
> Like any other, I am now in love with the trio, but Ive seen so much from too cheap to too--over-the retail value and was wondering if you could help me out!
> 
> Name: NEW CELINE TRIO BAG BLACK LARGE CLUTCH CROSSBODY BAG
> 
> Auction listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CELINE-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Item#: 171702788757
> 
> Seller: Hugy2013
> 
> This listing has ended, but the seller put up another listing (with same pictures and same description page), which was later removed from ebay (not even a *this listing has ended* note). So, all I have is the above listing with pictures, seller name and item ID. The seller said she/he will put up another listing soon, so I thought I would go ahead and ask here if it is authentic as I have no clue.
> 
> The seller said that it still has the white foams in each pouches? I dont know what that means but this is what the seller responded to me when I asked about the proof of purchase...
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## angelstar17

Hello, 

Could someone authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage please?
 Hope someone can help 

Title: NWT Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Blue Black Beige Calf Leather Tote Bag

Item Number: 131443822902

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131443822902?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: deals_day


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage please?
> Hope someone can help
> 
> Title: NWT Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Blue Black Beige Calf Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Item Number: 131443822902
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131443822902?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: deals_day



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

rumdrop said:


> Hi, just found another listing:
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CELINE-...G-/251865275558?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
> 
> Item#:251865275558
> 
> Seller: chonew_yyfhd
> 
> The seller doesnt really speak English, and that made me think maybe it is from one of those counterfeit making countries...



Looks off


----------



## unoma

CelineEnvy said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item:  CELINE LUGGAGE PANTHOM MEDIUM BLUE
> 
> Listing Number:   eBay item number:201296595722
> 
> Seller:  steven0368
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/steven0368?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201296595722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: shipping from Italy. A "buy it now" price of $2000



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> This is my first time on Celine page
> Like any other, I am now in love with the trio, but Ive seen so much from too cheap to too--over-the retail value and was wondering if you could help me out!
> 
> Name: NEW CELINE TRIO BAG BLACK LARGE CLUTCH CROSSBODY BAG
> 
> Auction listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CELINE-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Item#: 171702788757
> 
> Seller: Hugy2013
> 
> This listing has ended, but the seller put up another listing (with same pictures and same description page), which was later removed from ebay (not even a *this listing has ended* note). So, all I have is the above listing with pictures, seller name and item ID. The seller said she/he will put up another listing soon, so I thought I would go ahead and ask here if it is authentic as I have no clue.
> 
> The seller said that it still has the white foams in each pouches? I dont know what that means but this is what the seller responded to me when I asked about the proof of purchase...
> 
> Thank you so much!



Trio is a Fake


----------



## unoma

awr27 said:


> Still working on zipper, I don't think she was understanding what I meant.
> 
> View attachment 2915990



Nano is a Fake


----------



## awr27

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake


Thank you so much - you all are wonderful for saving us poor bagaholics from a fake fate!


----------



## rumdrop

unoma said:


> Looks off


thank you so much! 
I ditto awr27 

when you say it is off, that means that it is probably to most likely a fake, right?


----------



## arrow29

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Thank you so much! So relieved I didn't purchase it.


----------



## aldal

You're the best, Unoma! Thanks for saving me again. Here's another (not setting my hopes high because of the price, but figured I'd check!)

CELINE TRI-COLOR LUGGAGE TOTE BLACK BLUE BROWN KYLIE JENNER KRIS KARDASHIAN
301549720452
felicitious
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-TRI-...N-KYLIE-JENNER-KRIS-KARDASHIAN-/301549720452?

thanks!!


----------



## aldal

Could you check this one out, too? xx

celine mini luggage Bag
231496709785
smr2122 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item35e6477699


----------



## lisabmiller

Hi Pretty Lady!!

I'm not sure if I have good photos here- but this is the link:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171691668118

FAB! NWT $2450 Auth CELINE Logo Cross Body / Shoulder BLADE HOBO HANDBAG BAG 

eBay item #171691668118

Seller: elorac58

What is your gut instinct? Do you think this is authentic?

Thanks! xx Lisa


----------



## unoma

lisabmiller said:


> Hi Pretty Lady!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I have good photos here- but this is the link:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171691668118
> 
> FAB! NWT $2450 Auth CELINE Logo Cross Body / Shoulder BLADE HOBO HANDBAG BAG
> 
> eBay item #171691668118
> 
> Seller: elorac58
> 
> What is your gut instinct? Do you think this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks! xx Lisa



Looks good but need to see serial number. But NO red flag


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Could you check this one out, too? xx
> 
> celine mini luggage Bag
> 231496709785
> smr2122
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item35e6477699



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> You're the best, Unoma! Thanks for saving me again. Here's another (not setting my hopes high because of the price, but figured I'd check!)
> 
> CELINE TRI-COLOR LUGGAGE TOTE BLACK BLUE BROWN KYLIE JENNER KRIS KARDASHIAN
> 301549720452
> felicitious
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-TRI-...N-KYLIE-JENNER-KRIS-KARDASHIAN-/301549720452?
> 
> thanks!!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

arrow29 said:


> Thank you so much! So relieved I didn't purchase it.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

rumdrop said:


> thank you so much!
> I ditto awr27
> 
> when you say it is off, that means that it is probably to most likely a fake, right?



Yes hun, When i write looks off it means FAKE


----------



## unoma

awr27 said:


> Thank you so much - you all are wonderful for saving us poor bagaholics from a fake fate!



Better luck next time


----------



## suezyuengee

Hi, 

I just received a celine medium trapeze that I ordered from ideeli and it just seems off. I'm hoping I'm just being paranoid. Can someone help me and authenticate the bag? Thanks so very much!


----------



## suezyuengee

Here are more pics.


----------



## pernillejuul

Hi! 

- Item name: Celine Trio Bag large (Authentic Celine Trio Large Bag black color by Phoebe Philo SOLD OUT Dusbag, Tag)
- Seller: luxuryinstagram
- Ebay item number: 131443986826
- Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9aac118a#viTabs_0

Can anyone help with authenticating this Celine Trio bag?
I think the serial number says: F-GF-0169, and according to the seller, all pictures are orignal. 

Thank you so much!

xoxo


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



Okay! I asked for both and so far the seller uploaded a pic of the serial number here : http://www.ebay.com/itm/301549720452


----------



## unoma

suezyuengee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a celine medium trapeze that I ordered from ideeli and it just seems off. I'm hoping I'm just being paranoid. Can someone help me and authenticate the bag? Thanks so very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917035
> View attachment 2917039
> View attachment 2917044
> View attachment 2917045
> View attachment 2917053
> View attachment 2917054
> View attachment 2917055
> View attachment 2917057
> View attachment 2917058
> View attachment 2917059
> View attachment 2917060





suezyuengee said:


> Here are more pics.
> View attachment 2917062
> View attachment 2917063
> View attachment 2917064
> View attachment 2917065
> View attachment 2917066
> View attachment 2917067
> View attachment 2917071
> View attachment 2917073
> View attachment 2917075
> View attachment 2917076
> View attachment 2917081




For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.


----------



## unoma

pernillejuul said:


> Hi!
> 
> - Item name: Celine Trio Bag large (Authentic Celine Trio Large Bag black color by Phoebe Philo SOLD OUT Dusbag, Tag)
> - Seller: luxuryinstagram
> - Ebay item number: 131443986826
> - Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9aac118a#viTabs_0
> 
> Can anyone help with authenticating this Celine Trio bag?
> I think the serial number says: F-GF-0169, and according to the seller, all pictures are orignal.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> xoxo


Trio is Authentic


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Okay! I asked for both and so far the seller uploaded a pic of the serial number here : http://www.ebay.com/itm/301549720452



Ok, i NEED to see zipper marking


----------



## suezyuengee

unoma said:


> For request without a valid link should either wait for another authenticator to assist or with a small fee you might want to consider paying a third party authenticator.




Hi Unoma!  Oh...I purchased it during one of the flash sales on ideel.com that has already ended so there's no current valid link.  If you don't mind, do you see any red flags in your expert opinion? Also, which third party authenticator do you recommend for celine bags? Thank you in advance!


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Ok, i NEED to see zipper marking



Totally understand! Will keep you posted when she uploads. Thanks!


----------



## Jana123

Hello ladies,

Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this Celine  bag please?


Item: Celine Luggage
Listing Number: n.a.
Seller: myself
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d.../handtasche-luggage-leder-beige-1185150.shtml

Comments: i bought this bag two years ago from a reputable online seller (rebelle/glamloop) and want to sell it on now as i want an all leather one. I uploaded it on vestiaire and the accepted it. As it still hasnt sold after 4 month i wanted to also upload it on videdressing but they just refused it saying it was a fake! Please help, i would very much appreciate your input before i contact the seller i bought it from.
Many thanks, jana


----------



## Claudia0022

Hello Unoma,
Please authenticicate my Celine Nano bag:

Item: Celine Nano

Seller: The RealReal

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-17

comments: I just purchased this bag and it seems off. Also, I the past I had bad expiriens with The RealReal. Multiple times i had to return items because they wear fake! 
Please help.

thank you,
Claudia


----------



## footnotation

footnotation said:


> Hi! Do you mind authenticating this vision of loveliness? Many thanks in advance .
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag Coral BNIB 100% AUTH
> Listing Number: 281614536065
> Seller: zzhoneybee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419188cd81
> Comments: Had requested a pic of the zipper pull; hope seller's close-up pic of the zipper is sufficient. Seller provided pic of the serial number from the handbag's storage box.





unoma said:


> Would like to see serial number and any zipper marking



Thank you for all your help, *unoma* ! 

Seller (a TPFer) is unable to locate the serial number on the bag but has provided additional zipper pull pics.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419188cd81


----------



## CelineEnvy

Item:  Celine Mini Black Smooth Leather and Cowhide Embossing Luggage Tote
Listing Number:  eBay item number:221705768699
Seller: suius_jugmlqr
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221705768699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Real or fake?


----------



## vfarzam

Did a quick check and my bag was already authenticated!!  Yay!!!

Thank you for all your great work!


----------



## CelineEnvy

Item: Celine Blue Mini Luggage Tote bag Handbag
Listing Number: eBay item number:221704777185
Seller: authenticlovers 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ea26de1
Comments: Real or fake?


----------



## rumdrop

unoma said:


> Yes hun, When i write looks off it means FAKE


Got it! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## CelineEnvy

Item: Celine Black Leather Micro Luggage
Listing Number: eBay item number: 221708396007
Seller: authenticlovers 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ed9a5e7
Comments: Real or fake?


----------



## jp23

Hello ladies! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag before I bid. I have asked for additional photos but haven't yet gotten a response. Thanks in advanced!

Item: authentic Celine small phantom moc croc leather 

Listing number: 221704662832

Seller: ann-ehle

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704662832


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Hello ladies! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag before I bid. I have asked for additional photos but haven't yet gotten a response. Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Item: authentic Celine small phantom moc croc leather
> 
> Listing number: 221704662832
> 
> Seller: ann-ehle
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704662832



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

CelineEnvy said:


> Item: Celine Black Leather Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 221708396007
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ed9a5e7
> Comments: Real or fake?



Ask for zipper marking on the FRONT and inside pocket of the bag


----------



## unoma

rumdrop said:


> Got it! Thanks so much!!!!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

CelineEnvy said:


> Item: Celine Blue Mini Luggage Tote bag Handbag
> Listing Number: eBay item number:221704777185
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ea26de1
> Comments: Real or fake?



Blue Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

vfarzam said:


> Did a quick check and my bag was already authenticated!!  Yay!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your great work!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

CelineEnvy said:


> Item:  Celine Mini Black Smooth Leather and Cowhide Embossing Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:  eBay item number:221705768699
> Seller: suius_jugmlqr
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221705768699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Real or fake?



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

footnotation said:


> Thank you for all your help, *unoma* !
> 
> Seller (a TPFer) is unable to locate the serial number on the bag but has provided additional zipper pull pics.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419188cd81



Zipper marking should be imprinted on the inside of the bag and the photos you attached are NOT the zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Claudia0022 said:


> Hello Unoma,
> Please authenticicate my Celine Nano bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> 
> Seller: The RealReal
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-17
> 
> comments: I just purchased this bag and it seems off. Also, I the past I had bad expiriens with The RealReal. Multiple times i had to return items because they wear fake!
> Please help.
> 
> thank you,
> Claudia



Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Jana123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this Celine  bag please?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage
> Listing Number: n.a.
> Seller: myself
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d.../handtasche-luggage-leder-beige-1185150.shtml
> 
> Comments: i bought this bag two years ago from a reputable online seller (rebelle/glamloop) and want to sell it on now as i want an all leather one. I uploaded it on vestiaire and the accepted it. As it still hasnt sold after 4 month i wanted to also upload it on videdressing but they just refused it saying it was a fake! Please help, i would very much appreciate your input before i contact the seller i bought it from.
> Many thanks, jana



I do not authenticate for sellers. Please use a third party authenticator

http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or www.*****************.com.
Good luck


----------



## Jana123

unoma said:


> I do not authenticate for sellers. Please use a third party authenticator
> 
> http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or www.*****************.com.
> Good luck



Hi Unoma, thanks anyway. I will do so. Best, Jana


----------



## jp23

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake




Oh that's a bummer! Thanks though for saving me on this one I'll continue my search &#128522;


----------



## cocopuff

Hi, can you please help authenticate this.

Item: Celine nano 

Colour: coquelicot 

Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ot/1047123711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Seller: Olivia P

Comments: real or fake 


Thank you!


----------



## Claudia0022

unoma said:


> Nano is Authentic


Thank you Unoma


----------



## luci.k

Item: Celine Medium Trapeze Handbag 
Listing Number: 036986
Seller: Joanna Vee
Link: http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/36986/celine-medium-trapeze-handbag
Comments: additional photos after i've received the item posted below


----------



## thenshesays

Item: Celine Tri Color Micro Luggage
Item No. 271793318502
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Seller: Brandoff
Comments: Good morning Unoma, is this bag real or fake? I love this color combo. Many thanks.


----------



## cocopuff

cocopuff said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this.
> 
> Item: Celine nano
> 
> Colour: coquelicot
> 
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ot/1047123711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Seller: Olivia P
> 
> Comments: real or fake
> 
> 
> Thank you!









I have attached a few new pictures from the seller.  Thank you so much!


----------



## MandyP123

Hi-  Really hoping someone could help me authenticate this Celine mini.  Please see photos in the photobucket link.  Really appreciate any advice!  

Item: Celine Mini
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: TYNEHS
Link:  http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=181610824845&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1425406457967 
Comments:     Listing is expired- I found you guys after purchasing but have a 14 day return window.  

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/MandyP123/library/

I'm most worried about the Serial Tag and the Zipper.  Thank you!


----------



## irenew

Hi. Can you please authenticate this Celine Nano?

Item: Celine Nano Luggage In Souris Pebbled Leather Cross Body Bag
Listing Number: 1777109
Seller: Luxfashion
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-souris-pebbled-leather-1777109/

Thank you!


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

Need help. Thanks!

Item: Celine Vintage Box
Listing#261797704657
Seller: ecoring2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PARI...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf45bf3d1


----------



## escariina

Please authenticate:

Item: Authentic CELINE MINI Luggage Tote Charcoal Grey
Listing:161622500969
Seller : pandaz_idea
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161622500969

Thankyou


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

Hi, please help. thank you!!

eBay Item number ; 261802903802
Sellers name : labelle_family
Description : Crline Black Leather box bag 100% Lambskin Gold Hardware
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/261802903802?nav=SEARCH


----------



## escariina

Also:

Title :Celine Luggage Tote Boston Bag In Chocolate Brown
Listing :121583431445
Seller :mj713473
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121583431445?nav=SEARCH

Thanks again! !


----------



## unoma

Jana123 said:


> Hi Unoma, thanks anyway. I will do so. Best, Jana



Good luck


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Oh that's a bummer! Thanks though for saving me on this one I'll continue my search &#128522;



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Claudia0022 said:


> Thank you Unoma


----------



## unoma

luci.k said:


> Item: Celine Medium Trapeze Handbag
> Listing Number: 036986
> Seller: Joanna Vee
> Link: http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/36986/celine-medium-trapeze-handbag
> Comments: additional photos after i've received the item posted below



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

thenshesays said:


> Item: Celine Tri Color Micro Luggage
> Item No. 271793318502
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Seller: Brandoff
> Comments: Good morning Unoma, is this bag real or fake? I love this color combo. Many thanks.



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

cocopuff said:


> View attachment 2918472
> View attachment 2918473
> View attachment 2918474
> 
> 
> I have attached a few new pictures from the seller.  Thank you so much!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

MandyP123 said:


> Hi-  Really hoping someone could help me authenticate this Celine mini.  Please see photos in the photobucket link.  Really appreciate any advice!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: TYNEHS
> Link:  http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=181610824845&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1425406457967
> Comments:     Listing is expired- I found you guys after purchasing but have a 14 day return window.
> 
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/MandyP123/library/
> 
> I'm most worried about the Serial Tag and the Zipper.  Thank you!



Pink Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

irenew said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this Celine Nano?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage In Souris Pebbled Leather Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 1777109
> Seller: Luxfashion
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-souris-pebbled-leather-1777109/
> 
> Thank you!



Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

0PinkBlush0 said:


> Need help. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Vintage Box
> Listing#261797704657
> Seller: ecoring2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PARI...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf45bf3d1



Vintage Box is Authentic


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE MINI Luggage Tote Charcoal Grey
> Listing:161622500969
> Seller : pandaz_idea
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161622500969
> 
> Thankyou



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

BaGaHoLic33 said:


> Hi, please help. thank you!!
> 
> eBay Item number ; 261802903802
> Sellers name : labelle_family
> Description : Crline Black Leather box bag 100% Lambskin Gold Hardware
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/261802903802?nav=SEARCH



Box is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> Also:
> 
> Title :Celine Luggage Tote Boston Bag In Chocolate Brown
> Listing :121583431445
> Seller :mj713473
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121583431445?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks again! !



Medium luggage is Authentic


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

unoma said:


> Vintage Box is Authentic



Thanks Unoma


----------



## thenshesays

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Hi, I really want to purchase a Celine Micro not a Mini because they are too big on me.  Could you check again to let me know if this bag is the Mini or Micro?  The seller told me it is the micro.  Thank you dearly.


----------



## MandyP123

MandyP123 said:


> Hi-  Really hoping someone could help me authenticate this Celine mini.  Please see photos in the photobucket link.  Really appreciate any advice!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: TYNEHS
> Link:  http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=181610824845&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1425406457967
> Comments:     Listing is expired- I found you guys after purchasing but have a 14 day return window.
> 
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/MandyP123/library/
> 
> I'm most worried about the Serial Tag and the Zipper.  Thank you!


Thank you!


----------



## cocopuff

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking




Here are the zipper markings.. Thank you


----------



## luci.k

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a FAKE


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## cocopuff

cocopuff said:


> View attachment 2918472
> View attachment 2918473
> View attachment 2918474
> 
> 
> I have attached a few new pictures from the seller.  Thank you so much!









Thank you!!


----------



## lollie830

Hi, need help authenticating these two black croc Celine trapezes please. Thanks in advance!

Item: Black Croc Print Celine Medium Trapeze in Calfskin Leather - EXCELLENT condition
Listing Number: 151607632372
Seller: lavendercaki
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Croc-...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234c84e1f4

Item: NWT $3215 CELINE Trapeze Bag with Shoulder Strap BLACK Croc Embossed AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 261775755089
Seller: nhgkimmy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-3215-CE...089?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf30d0751


----------



## meowmeow94

Dear expert,
Please help me authenticate the following Celine Phantom bags. 
Title: Celine Taupe Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3100 New
Listing: 281594323493
Seller: walkintofashion
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281594323493?nav=SEARCH




Title: AUTH Celine Phantom Croc Gray Nubuck Handbag
Listing: 261801648964
Seller: realtysten1980
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261801648964?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much! I very appreciate your kind help.


----------



## fatcat2523

Item: large phantom in blue leather with orange trim
Item number: 321661591184
Seller: lebanesediva
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Larg...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4865e90

Item: Luggage in extra large size
Item number: 181518615546
Seller: bagriculture
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...5a43fa&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&autorefresh=true
Please authenticate this bag. TIA


----------



## jp23

unoma said:


> Better luck next time




Thank you Unoma I got another one for you though &#128563; please let me know what you think and thanks in advanced once again!&#128522;

Title: Authentic Celine Medium Black Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Excellent condition!!

Listing: 251860788623

Seller: kittyminky1022


Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251860788623


----------



## GWENofYALE

jp23 said:


> Thank you Unoma I got another one for you though &#128563; please let me know what you think and thanks in advanced once again!&#128522;
> 
> Title: Authentic Celine Medium Black Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Excellent condition!!
> 
> Listing: 251860788623
> 
> Seller: kittyminky1022
> 
> 
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251860788623



This has already been authenticated on this thread, it is fake.


----------



## lazarini

Hi all complete newbie on Celine bags can someone please check and give me some feedback?

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Ladies Grey Phantom Handbag/Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 221704418644
Seller: ginger_oxy
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339e9cf554


Much appreciated Laz


----------



## unoma

lazarini said:


> Hi all complete newbie on Celine bags can someone please check and give me some feedback?
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Ladies Grey Phantom Handbag/Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 221704418644
> Seller: ginger_oxy
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339e9cf554
> 
> 
> Much appreciated Laz



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Thank you Unoma I got another one for you though &#128563; please let me know what you think and thanks in advanced once again!&#128522;
> 
> Title: Authentic Celine Medium Black Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Excellent condition!!
> 
> Listing: 251860788623
> 
> Seller: kittyminky1022
> 
> 
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251860788623





GWENofYALE said:


> This has already been authenticated on this thread, it is fake.



Thank you GWENofYALE
jp23 please do some search next time


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Item: large phantom in blue leather with orange trim
> Item number: 321661591184
> Seller: lebanesediva
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Larg...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4865e90
> 
> Please authenticate this bag. TIA



Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Blue Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

......


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Item: Luggage in extra large size
> Item number: 181518615546
> Seller: bagriculture
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...5a43fa&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&autorefresh=true
> Please authenticate this bag. TIA



Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Brown mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

meowmeow94 said:


> Dear expert,
> Please help me authenticate the following Celine Phantom bags.
> Title: Celine Taupe Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3100 New
> Listing: 281594323493
> Seller: walkintofashion
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281594323493?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> I need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

meowmeow94 said:


> Title: AUTH Celine Phantom Croc Gray Nubuck Handbag
> Listing: 261801648964
> Seller: realtysten1980
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261801648964?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much! I very appreciate your kind help.


Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

lollie830 said:


> Hi, need help authenticating these two black croc Celine trapezes please. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Black Croc Print Celine Medium Trapeze in Calfskin Leather - EXCELLENT condition
> Listing Number: 151607632372
> Seller: lavendercaki
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Croc-...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234c84e1f4
> 
> Item: NWT $3215 CELINE Trapeze Bag with Shoulder Strap BLACK Croc Embossed AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 261775755089
> Seller: nhgkimmy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-3215-CE...089?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf30d0751


Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
I need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

luci.k said:


> Thanks so much for your help



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

0PinkBlush0 said:


> Thanks Unoma



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

MandyP123 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome


----------



## fatcat2523

unoma said:


> Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> Blue Phantom is Auth



Thank you so much.


----------



## hasana

Hi!!

Was hoping someone could help me out and authenticate this bag?

Item: CELINE Medium Python Box Bag in Indigo "NWT"
Listing Number: 171707975865
Seller: loukpeach
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171707975865?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## lollie830

unoma said:


> Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> I need to see serial number and zipper marking


Unoma,

Are these good enough? 



Item: Black Croc Print Celine Medium Trapeze in Calfskin Leather - EXCELLENT condition
Listing Number: 151607632372
Seller: lavendercaki
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Croc-P...item234c84e1f4


----------



## heartfelt

Hi there,

Can someone please help authenticate? Thanks so much!

Item: Authentic Celine Exotic Whipsnake Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 171700094920
Seller: b3pedalman
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...e-Trapeze-Bag-NEW-LOWER-MINIMUM-/171700094920


----------



## thenshesays

I've just bought another Celine Micro could you please check if this bag is authentic?

Item: Celine Micro Light Burgundy 
Item number: 171706796195
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171706796195?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Seller: primaclasseca
Comment:  
Is this bag in the Palmelato leather? I saw another listing on eBay of the same bag as this one I've just bought in which the seller of that listing claims it is the Palmelato leather. Thank you for your help.


----------



## fatcat2523

[/QUOTE]=unoma;28190650]Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Brown mini is Auth[/QUOTE]

Hi unoma,
Thank you for all your and I know it's all voluntary... sorry to bother you 2 last times, I promised as the last 2 bags offers were declined 
Could you please help this time, Thank you
Item. Black large phantom
Item no.131444788928
Seller.  Baseball.faithful
Link. 
http:// http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Phantom-Large-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Tote-Handbag-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/131444788928


----------



## fatcat2523

unoma said:


> Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> Brown mini is Auth



Item large black croc embossed phantom
Item no 111604411311
Seller usoli.uoe0u
Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Croc-Embossed-Leather-Large-Phantom-/111604411311
Thank you once again


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Item large black croc embossed phantom
> Item no 111604411311
> Seller usoli.uoe0u
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Croc-Embossed-Leather-Large-Phantom-/111604411311
> Thank you once again



Some of the photos looks stolen


----------



## unoma

=unoma;28190650]Next time, do post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Brown mini is Auth[/QUOTE]

Hi unoma,
Thank you for all your and I know it's all voluntary... sorry to bother you 2 last times, I promised as the last 2 bags offers were declined 
Could you please help this time, Thank you
Item. Black large phantom
Item no.131444788928
Seller.  Baseball.faithful
Link. 
http:// http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Phantom-Large-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Tote-Handbag-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/131444788928[/QUOTE]

Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

thenshesays said:


> I've just bought another Celine Micro could you please check if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Light Burgundy
> Item number: 171706796195
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171706796195?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Seller: primaclasseca
> Comment:
> Is this bag in the Palmelato leather? I saw another listing on eBay of the same bag as this one I've just bought in which the seller of that listing claims it is the Palmelato leather. Thank you for your help.



Are you buying this? Auction has ended!


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Exotic Whipsnake Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 171700094920
> Seller: b3pedalman
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...e-Trapeze-Bag-NEW-LOWER-MINIMUM-/171700094920



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

lollie830 said:


> Unoma,
> 
> Are these good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Black Croc Print Celine Medium Trapeze in Calfskin Leather - EXCELLENT condition
> Listing Number: 151607632372
> Seller: lavendercaki
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Croc-P...item234c84e1f4



Trapeze is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15160763237...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151607632372&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

hasana said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Was hoping someone could help me out and authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: CELINE Medium Python Box Bag in Indigo "NWT"
> Listing Number: 171707975865
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171707975865?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!



Need to see any serial number and clear photos of zipper head


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you so much.


----------



## thenshesays

unoma said:


> Are you buying this? Auction has ended!



Hi Unoma,

Yes I've bought the bag 

The seller sent me an offer via eBay and I've accepted. 

Could you please confirm if this bag is indeed authentic?

Is this bag in the Palmelato leather? 

Thanks!


----------



## fatcat2523

unoma said:


> Some of the photos looks stolen



Wow thank unoma


----------



## hallobeanme

Hello there!~

Please help me authenticate the following Celine mini bag. 
Title: BRAND NEW AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE BAG LIMITED ED. DEEP BEIGE FUCHSIA PINK
Listing: 271786496715
Seller: luckyangel08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f47bcd2cb

Thank you very much!


----------



## zmao

Hi Uoma, could you pleas help me authenticate this celine phantom? Many thanks!!

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE SMALL PHANTOM MOC CROC LEATHER
item number: 221704662832
seller: ann-ehle
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221704662832
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704662832 


thanks!


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi Unoma
I think Malleries is trustworthy website
Please check this one
Item Croc embossed phantom
Seller /authentiqueluxe
Link http://www.malleries.com/item.php?sID=2837&iID=192013
Thank you


----------



## imfoody

Hi Unoma. Could you please help me authenticate this Micro Luggage? Thank you so much!

Item: Drummed Leather Micro Luggage Bag
Number: 271793205764
Seller: 7tony7tiger7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-100-...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f48233204

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

imfoody said:


> Hi Unoma. Could you please help me authenticate this Micro Luggage? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Drummed Leather Micro Luggage Bag
> Number: 271793205764
> Seller: 7tony7tiger7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-100-...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f48233204
> 
> Thank you!



Bag looks off. I need to see clear zipper marking on both zipper head.


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi Unoma
> I think Malleries is trustworthy website
> Please check this one
> Item Croc embossed phantom
> Seller /authentiqueluxe
> Link http://www.malleries.com/item.php?sID=2837&iID=192013
> Thank you



Phantom croc is Auth


----------



## unoma

zmao said:


> Hi Uoma, could you pleas help me authenticate this celine phantom? Many thanks!!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE SMALL PHANTOM MOC CROC LEATHER
> item number: 221704662832
> seller: ann-ehle
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221704662832
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704662832
> 
> 
> thanks!



Black stamp croc is a FAKE
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

hallobeanme said:


> Hello there!~
> 
> Please help me authenticate the following Celine mini bag.
> Title: BRAND NEW AUTH CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE BAG LIMITED ED. DEEP BEIGE FUCHSIA PINK
> Listing: 271786496715
> Seller: luckyangel08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f47bcd2cb
> 
> Thank you very much!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

fatcat2523 said:


> Wow thank unoma



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

thenshesays said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Yes I've bought the bag
> 
> The seller sent me an offer via eBay and I've accepted.
> 
> Could you please confirm if this bag is indeed authentic?
> 
> Is this bag in the Palmelato leather?
> 
> Thanks!



Micro is Auth


----------



## sani77

seller: mah.zeto

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...-/131447054707?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123


this a second one 

seller: cherie0915

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...0hym6TEVkt28elABxZYio%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




sorry i'm new to this forum


----------



## aldal

Hi! Here's another one:

Celine Mini Luggage Bag
261805829554
eri.timme
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf4d7edb2


----------



## Amanda321go

Item: Blue Celine Suede Phantom
Listing Number: 161625584651
Seller: mimi.jones
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161625584651 

Also:

Item: Fall 2011 Off White Croc Phantom
Listing Number: 131450412919
Seller: ukcrice
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131450412919 


Thank you so much! X


----------



## Evie23

Hi,
Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!

Item: Black Celine medium flap box bag
Seller: r_e_l_i_a_b_l_e_2006
Nr: 181682257812
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-CELI...d=100167&rk=3&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=231497411033


----------



## Leaf

Please authenticate -- thank you so much!  

 Item:  Used Celine Nano Luggage Leather Shoulder Bag Handbag Black White Python

Listing Number:  321681534720 

Seller:  nextyearsstyle

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Celine...n-/321681534720?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160 

Comments:  I won this auction but want to confirm authenticity before paying.


----------



## lcscloset

Your assistance to authenticate the purse below, would be greatly appreciated. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag - Dune Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: qqkk@live.ca
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...gage-tote-bag-dune-pebbled-leather/1040823784
Comments: Item listed on Kijiji


----------



## Louie.lover

Please authenticate for me!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 221706640375
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...798358&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=251850481298
Comments: Seller said it was purchased in 2012. I think she bought it from someone else and is reselling.


----------



## Louie.lover

Another one...

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 171685110310
Seller: dimplegyrl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171685110310?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please help me authenticate! The pictures look good to me, but I can't tell for sure..

Thanks very much! Help me buy my first Celine


----------



## Savtse27

Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
Item Number: 301552999908
Seller: effylovevintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine...908?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4635f59de4
Comment: I am not interested in this bag but curious if it is authentic?  If it is not authentic I will report the listing so no one will pay $$ for a fake. The date code looks off and there is not much in the description.  Thanks Unoma


----------



## nekroxas

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Pebbled Leather Black
Listing Number:http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ote-Pebbled-Leather-Black-W0QQAdIdZ1055564209
Seller: G Mirlin

Comments:
Hi TPF! Please help me authenticate this Celine I bought.
It comes with the original receipt tags and dust bag. Since we don't have a Celine boutique in Toronto I wanted to get your opinion.

Thank you!


----------



## nina1813

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Phantom 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thank you in advance!


----------



## GWENofYALE

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage tote Beige color, first model, dustbag, Used !! XL 
 Listing Number: 131444005859
 Seller: luxuryinstagram 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...y1UABWr%2Fg9GIsxDD3jM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
 Comments: Please help me confirm this is authentic!  I just won this today, and want to make sure before I have it sent to me.    Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage tote Beige color, first model, dustbag, Used !! XL
> Listing Number: 131444005859
> Seller: luxuryinstagram
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...y1UABWr%2Fg9GIsxDD3jM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Please help me confirm this is authentic!  I just won this today, and want to make sure before I have it sent to me.    Thank you!!!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

nina1813 said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922771
> View attachment 2922772
> View attachment 2922773
> View attachment 2922776
> View attachment 2922777
> View attachment 2922778
> View attachment 2922779
> View attachment 2922780
> View attachment 2922781
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

nekroxas said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Pebbled Leather Black
> Listing Number:http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ote-Pebbled-Leather-Black-W0QQAdIdZ1055564209
> Seller: G Mirlin
> 
> Comments:
> Hi TPF! Please help me authenticate this Celine I bought.
> It comes with the original receipt tags and dust bag. Since we don't have a Celine boutique in Toronto I wanted to get your opinion.
> 
> Thank you!



Not sure on what i am looking at


----------



## unoma

Savtse27 said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
> Item Number: 301552999908
> Seller: effylovevintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine...908?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4635f59de4
> Comment: I am not interested in this bag but curious if it is authentic?  If it is not authentic I will report the listing so no one will pay $$ for a fake. The date code looks off and there is not much in the description.  Thanks Unoma



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Louie.lover said:


> Another one...
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 171685110310
> Seller: dimplegyrl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171685110310?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please help me authenticate! The pictures look good to me, but I can't tell for sure..
> 
> Thanks very much! Help me buy my first Celine



Authentic


----------



## unoma

Louie.lover said:


> Please authenticate for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 221706640375
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...798358&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=251850481298
> Comments: Seller said it was purchased in 2012. I think she bought it from someone else and is reselling.



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

lcscloset said:


> Your assistance to authenticate the purse below, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag - Dune Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: qqkk@live.ca
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...gage-tote-bag-dune-pebbled-leather/1040823784
> Comments: Item listed on Kijiji



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Leaf said:


> Please authenticate -- thank you so much!
> 
> Item:  Used Celine Nano Luggage Leather Shoulder Bag Handbag Black White Python
> 
> Listing Number:  321681534720
> 
> Seller:  nextyearsstyle
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Celine...n-/321681534720?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160
> 
> Comments:  I won this auction but want to confirm authenticity before paying.


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Evie23 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Black Celine medium flap box bag
> Seller: r_e_l_i_a_b_l_e_2006
> Nr: 181682257812
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-CELI...d=100167&rk=3&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=231497411033



Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Item: Blue Celine Suede Phantom
> Listing Number: 161625584651
> Seller: mimi.jones
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161625584651
> 
> Also:
> 
> Item: Fall 2011 Off White Croc Phantom
> Listing Number: 131450412919
> Seller: ukcrice
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131450412919
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! X



Please post one item at a time to avoid mistake
Repost your request again with the correct format.


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi! Here's another one:
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage Bag
> 261805829554
> eri.timme
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf4d7edb2



Need to see clear zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

sani77 said:


> seller: mah.zeto
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...-/131447054707?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123
> 
> 
> this a second one
> 
> seller: cherie0915
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...0hym6TEVkt28elABxZYio%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> sorry i'm new to this forum



Please post one item at a time to avoid mistake
Repost your request again with the correct format.


----------



## Amanda321go

Item: Fall 2011 Off White Croc Phantom
Listing Number: 131450412919
Seller: ukcrice
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=131450412919 


Thank you so much! X


----------



## Amanda321go

Item: Blue Celine Suede Phantom
Listing Number: 161625584651
Seller: mimi.jones
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=161625584651 

Thank you for helping x


----------



## barashinda

Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Smooth Leather In Navy)
Listing Number: 321687071277
Seller: schu2763
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...277?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae60b2a2d

Thank you!!


----------



## sani77

Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze medium Tricolour Leather handbag
Listing Number: 131447054707
Seller: silverjill0 (270  Feedback score: 270)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...TM:GB:1123&clk_rvr_id=794295353385&rmvSB=true

thanks in advance


----------



## sani77

Item: Authentic 1st Edition Authentic Celine Phantom Off-White Crocodile Leather
Listing Number: 131450412919
Seller:ukcrice
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131450412919?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks in advance


----------



## nekroxas

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Pebbled Leather Black
Listing Number:http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...dIdZ1055564209
Seller: G Mirlin
Hi TPF! Please help me authenticate this Celine I bought.
It comes with the original receipt tags and dust bag. Since we don't have a Celine boutique in Toronto I wanted to get your opinion. It was bought from Selfridges.


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Item: Fall 2011 Off White Croc Phantom
> Listing Number: 131450412919
> Seller: ukcrice
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=131450412919
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! X



Phantom is a FAKE
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13145041291...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=131450412919&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Item: Blue Celine Suede Phantom
> Listing Number: 161625584651
> Seller: mimi.jones
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=161625584651
> 
> Thank you for helping x



Need to see serial number and zipper marking
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16162558465...m=R40%7CR40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161625584651&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

barashinda said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Smooth Leather In Navy)
> Listing Number: 321687071277
> Seller: schu2763
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...277?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae60b2a2d
> 
> Thank you!!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

sani77 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze medium Tricolour Leather handbag
> Listing Number: 131447054707
> Seller: silverjill0 (270  Feedback score: 270)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...TM:GB:1123&clk_rvr_id=794295353385&rmvSB=true
> 
> thanks in advance



Pink Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

sani77 said:


> Item: Authentic 1st Edition Authentic Celine Phantom Off-White Crocodile Leather
> Listing Number: 131450412919
> Seller:ukcrice
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131450412919?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks in advance



Fake Phantom


----------



## unoma

nekroxas said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Pebbled Leather Black
> Listing Number:http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...dIdZ1055564209
> Seller: G Mirlin
> Hi TPF! Please help me authenticate this Celine I bought.
> It comes with the original receipt tags and dust bag. Since we don't have a Celine boutique in Toronto I wanted to get your opinion. It was bought from Selfridges.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## sani77

unoma said:


> Pink Trapeze is a FAKE



thank you


----------



## nekroxas

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
> Good luck


Hi, is there another link in TPF that does Celine authentication other than yourself? Please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## GWENofYALE

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


 
Thank you so much, Unoma!!!


----------



## Mulbtastic

Hi unoma I bought this item below

Item 100% authentic celine ladies grey phantom handbag/shoulder bag 

Listing no:221704418644

Seller: ginger_oxy

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704418644

It has arrived now and here are more pictures below:


----------



## Mulbtastic

Mulbtastic said:


> Hi unoma I bought this item below
> 
> Item 100% authentic celine ladies grey phantom handbag/shoulder bag
> 
> Listing no:221704418644
> 
> Seller: ginger_oxy
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704418644
> 
> It has arrived now and here are more pictures below:




Sorry I accidentally hit enter too early. Here are the pics:


----------



## sani77

Item: Authentic Celine Red Mini Luggage Bag
Listing no: 181686463362
Seller: mensconcepts
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181686463362?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 1 day 22 hours

thanks in advance


----------



## sani77

unoma said:


> Fake Phantom



where Can you see it is fake, so I can check next time


----------



## AREEJAHMED

Hi Unoma, Please authenticate this bag for me. I bought it already, but not sure about the authenticity after receiving it. Seller said it is straight from the store. Thank you so much.

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Dune Drummed Leather
Listing no: N/A
Seller: HauteLuxeCloset on Instagram
Link: https://instagram.com/p/yplH8SIiyQ/?modal=true

Photos Link: http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/areejahmed8/library/?sort=3&page=1
Guest Passwd: 123456


----------



## AndyBag

Hello please help me authenticate this Celine bag!

Item: Celine box bag

Item number: 1116174677275

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111617467275 

Thanks

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## xBENNAx

Item: Celine Black nano
Listing Number: 121592422724
Seller: palletwoman 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121592422724?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Item: Celine Black nano
> Listing Number: 121592422724
> Seller: palletwoman
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121592422724?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you so much



Nano is a Fake
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121592422...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=121592422724&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

AndyBag said:


> Hello please help me authenticate this Celine bag!
> 
> Item: Celine box bag
> 
> Item number: 1116174677275
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111617467275
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Have a good day everybody!



Photos looks stolen


----------



## unoma

AREEJAHMED said:


> Hi Unoma, Please authenticate this bag for me. I bought it already, but not sure about the authenticity after receiving it. Seller said it is straight from the store. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Dune Drummed Leather
> Listing no: N/A
> Seller: HauteLuxeCloset on Instagram
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/yplH8SIiyQ/?modal=true
> 
> Photos Link: http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/areejahmed8/library/?sort=3&page=1
> Guest Passwd: 123456



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

sani77 said:


> where Can you see it is fake, so I can check next time



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

sani77 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Red Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing no: 181686463362
> Seller: mensconcepts
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181686463362?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: 1 day 22 hours
> 
> thanks in advance



Red Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hi unoma I bought this item below
> 
> Item 100% authentic celine ladies grey phantom handbag/shoulder bag
> 
> Listing no:221704418644
> 
> Seller: ginger_oxy
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221704418644
> 
> It has arrived now and here are more pictures below:





Mulbtastic said:


> Sorry I accidentally hit enter too early. Here are the pics:
> 
> View attachment 2923502
> View attachment 2923503
> View attachment 2923504
> View attachment 2923505
> View attachment 2923506
> View attachment 2923507
> View attachment 2923508
> View attachment 2923509
> View attachment 2923510



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Thank you so much, Unoma!!!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

sani77 said:


> thank you



You are welcome


----------



## AndyBag

unoma said:


> Photos looks stolen




Thank you so much!


----------



## xBENNAx

Just wondering about this one
Item: celine nano
Listing number: 121590241179
Seller: irishwardrobe
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121590241179?redirect=mobile
Thanks so much. She also sent this additional photo...


----------



## AndyBag

Please help authenticate this bag 

Item: Celine medium box bag 

Item number: 221708913073 

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221708913073 

Seller: Trishamac1

Thank you


----------



## lcscloset

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma,

Thank you for assisting with this. As requested, I've requested additional pictures of the serial # and zipper markings from the seller-- attached for your review. Thanks again!!


----------



## barashinda

I have another one...since I'm dying for a navy blue Celine :/

Item: celine mini luggage
Item number: 141593839171
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141593839171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Seller: iankylle

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AndyBag

Hello  Really craving the Celine Box bag....

So here's yet another one I would like som help to authenticate! 

Thank you=) 


Item: Auth Celine Classic Box Bag in Spazzolato Calfskin Dark Green/Forest Fall2012

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...skin-Dark-Green-Forest-Fall2012-/181666851077

Seller: xinrli.btybm5jrg


----------



## unoma

AndyBag said:


> Thank you so much!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Just wondering about this one
> Item: celine nano
> Listing number: 121590241179
> Seller: irishwardrobe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121590241179?redirect=mobile
> Thanks so much. She also sent this additional photo...



Nano is a Fake


----------



## AREEJAHMED

Thank you so much Unoma! so happy now


----------



## unoma

lcscloset said:


> Your assistance to authenticate the purse below, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag - Dune Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: qqkk@live.ca
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...gage-tote-bag-dune-pebbled-leather/1040823784
> Comments: Item listed on Kijiji





lcscloset said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you for assisting with this. As requested, I've requested additional pictures of the serial # and zipper markings from the seller-- attached for your review. Thanks again!!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

barashinda said:


> I have another one...since I'm dying for a navy blue Celine :/
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Item number: 141593839171
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141593839171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: iankylle
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Black Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

AndyBag said:


> Hello  Really craving the Celine Box bag....
> 
> So here's yet another one I would like som help to authenticate!
> 
> Thank you=)
> 
> 
> Item: Auth Celine Classic Box Bag in Spazzolato Calfskin Dark Green/Forest Fall2012
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...skin-Dark-Green-Forest-Fall2012-/181666851077
> 
> Seller: xinrli.btybm5jrg



Looks good but i need to see inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

AREEJAHMED said:


> Thank you so much Unoma! so happy now



Congrats


----------



## lcscloset

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thank you Unoma! Much appreciated.


----------



## AndyBag

unoma said:


> Looks good but i need to see inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking









Seller sent more pictures. 

Thank you for being so helpful!


----------



## arrow29

Hi Unoma, your assistance with authenticating this bag will be much appreciated 
Its on a local ad page not ebay.

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom - Small
Listing No: -
Seller: Cheryl
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/west-leederville/bags/celine-cabas-phantom-small/1073252438
Comments: 100% Authentic Celine Small Cabas Phantom in Black. Rarely used and in excellent condition apart from slight peeling of the heat stamp.


----------



## unoma

AndyBag said:


> View attachment 2925279
> View attachment 2925281
> View attachment 2925282
> 
> 
> Seller sent more pictures.
> 
> Thank you for being so helpful!



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

lcscloset said:


> Thank you Unoma! Much appreciated.


----------



## karenab

unoma said:


>




Your message box is full!


----------



## Cattie16

http://deluxemall.com/authenticate-this-bag-and-authenticity-questions-/212910-hi-could-anyone-help-me-authenticate-mini-celine-bag-appreciated-thanks.html


	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi I'm new here I got a Celine I bought online would like u all to help me I posted on deluxemall but nobody replied


I posted the link I posted on deluxemall. Hope you all can help me. Coz I heard fake are very good now. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Loub_love

I'm afraid I've done a big mistake and purchased a fake purse... can someone please help me. 

Item: Celine phantom black handbag auth
Listing Number:
Seller: mythicalmuses 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-phan...v%2FmzuBWlo8nn9KlQaHw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 
Comments:


----------



## unoma

Loub_love said:


> I'm afraid I've done a big mistake and purchased a fake purse... can someone please help me.
> 
> Item: Celine phantom black handbag auth
> Listing Number:
> Seller: mythicalmuses
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-phan...v%2FmzuBWlo8nn9KlQaHw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## 133nch

Hi , can you please help Authenticate this ? I hope there's enough pictures for U to do this ? 

Also do u know the bags true colour ? 

Item : Celine Souris Pebbled Leather Nano Bag

Item no : 191526594577

Seller : sujitra_82

Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191526594577?nav=SEARCH


Thanks in advance .


----------



## Cattie16

Hi unoma. Could you help me to authenticate it? So I can return if it's a fake bag. Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Please authenticate this Celine Vintage Bag TIA!


----------



## denise1973

Please Authenticate

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/077_2.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=9

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/078_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=11

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/068_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=10

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/071_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=8

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/073_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/074_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=6

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/075_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/076_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/079_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3
http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/080_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/081_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/082_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

thank you


----------



## denise1973

woops  Sorry

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## forgetmenot301

Hi could you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Belted Tote


Listing Number: 281628394460


Seller: ran4nan763


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Caba...460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41925c43dc


Comments: Thank you!


----------



## hasana

unoma said:


> Need to see any serial number and clear photos of zipper head






Thanks! I asked the user but they have no idea where the serial number is. I said prob in the pocket. But they claim there wasn't a tag. Is it that hard to get to? Or perhaps the bag is just a fake.


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get help with authenticating this Cabas Phantom bag?

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom - Small
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/west-leederville/bags/celine-cabas-phantom-small/1073252438
Seller: Private
Additional Photos by the seller:






























All help is much appreciated! The seller said that the zipper marking is a number "1".

Thanks xx


----------



## denise1973

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag
Listing Number:Not Applicable
Seller: Me
Link: http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/library/?sort=3&page=1

thank You


----------



## unoma

133nch said:


> Hi , can you please help Authenticate this ? I hope there's enough pictures for U to do this ?
> 
> Also do u know the bags true colour ?
> 
> Item : Celine Souris Pebbled Leather Nano Bag
> 
> Item no : 191526594577
> 
> Seller : sujitra_82
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191526594577?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance .



No red flap but i need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this Celine Vintage Bag TIA!
> View attachment 2926421
> 
> View attachment 2926422
> 
> View attachment 2926423
> 
> View attachment 2926424
> 
> View attachment 2926425
> 
> View attachment 2926427


I have personally stop authenticating without valid auction link so seek third party authenticators http //www ***************** com/ or http //www realitycheckauthentications com or http //www authenticate4u com good luck


----------



## unoma

denise1973 said:


> Please Authenticate
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/077_2.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=9
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/078_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=11
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/068_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=10
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/071_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=8
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/073_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/074_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=6
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/075_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/076_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/079_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/080_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/081_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/082_1.jpg.html?filters[user]=57221578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> 
> thank you



I have personally stop authenticating without valid auction link so seek third party authenticators http //www ***************** com/ or http //www realitycheckauthentications com or http //www authenticate4u com good luck


----------



## unoma

denise1973 said:


> woops  Sorry
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/library/?view=recent&page=1


I have personally stop authenticating without valid auction link so seek third party authenticators http //www ***************** com/ or http //www realitycheckauthentications com or http //www authenticate4u com good luck


----------



## unoma

forgetmenot301 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Belted Tote
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 281628394460
> 
> 
> Seller: ran4nan763
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Caba...460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41925c43dc
> 
> 
> Comments: Thank you!



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could I please get help with authenticating this Cabas Phantom bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom - Small
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/west-leederville/bags/celine-cabas-phantom-small/1073252438
> Seller: Private
> Additional Photos by the seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All help is much appreciated! The seller said that the zipper marking is a number "1".
> 
> Thanks xx



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

denise1973 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag
> Listing Number:Not Applicable
> Seller: Me
> Link: http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> thank You


I have personally stop authenticating without valid auction link so seek third party authenticators http //www ***************** com/ or http //www realitycheckauthentications com or http //www authenticate4u com good luck


----------



## 133nch

unoma said:


> No red flap but i need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking




Thanks so much Unoma I will try ask seller for more pictures . Million thanks xxx


----------



## forgetmenot301

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth




Thank you!


----------



## belvedere_girl

Hi guys,

Please can you authenticate this Celine Trapeze for me?

Item: Celine Python Trapeze
Seller: HardlyEverWornIt.com
Link: http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/37339/celine-trapeze-python-bag

Additional images:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...8-FA36-4B40-9078-A53DE5049E26_zpskgyufgm7.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...4-DB1F-4962-9858-6F1F0A9C6427_zpsvfes6aqf.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...C-8C14-4E15-85A5-EA15BB4B94A8_zpsbgtvikaq.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...F-3155-4B03-91C9-543D8CD64AD2_zpskzvbqf2r.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...4-013C-4F26-884A-14919C0F6671_zpss1xoxe0m.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...8-E8A7-47F1-AFB3-16325E0BC9B6_zps1uhscizv.jpg

I feel pretty confident its authentic but I haven't owned a Celine before, so would like an expert to take a look. Thanks so much!


----------



## denise1973

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without valid auction link so seek third party authenticators http //www ***************** com/ or http //www realitycheckauthentications com or http //www authenticate4u com good luck


I have tried emailing /www ***************** com/ a couple of times but  I never ever even get a reply...the only reason i ask for authentication is because sometimes i genuinely  don't know if one of my bags are authentic or not....I dont like to put them on ebay if im not totally convinced its authentic...Please could you find out why i never get a reply from /www ***************** com/  thank you for your time


----------



## DallyWinston

Hi guys!

I'm new here and require some help authenticating a celine clutch please 
Could you tell me if the bag in the link below is fake or not? It looks okay to me, but I'm not a pro! 

Item: Celine two-tone clutch
From: vestiare collective
Seller: Ada

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/blue-leather-handbag-1427826.shtml


----------



## unoma

DallyWinston said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm new here and require some help authenticating a celine clutch please
> Could you tell me if the bag in the link below is fake or not? It looks okay to me, but I'm not a pro!
> 
> Item: Celine two-tone clutch
> From: vestiare collective
> Seller: Ada
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/blue-leather-handbag-1427826.shtml



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please can you authenticate this Celine Trapeze for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Python Trapeze
> Seller: HardlyEverWornIt.com
> Link: http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/37339/celine-trapeze-python-bag
> 
> Additional images:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...8-FA36-4B40-9078-A53DE5049E26_zpskgyufgm7.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...4-DB1F-4962-9858-6F1F0A9C6427_zpsvfes6aqf.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...C-8C14-4E15-85A5-EA15BB4B94A8_zpsbgtvikaq.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...F-3155-4B03-91C9-543D8CD64AD2_zpskzvbqf2r.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...4-013C-4F26-884A-14919C0F6671_zpss1xoxe0m.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...8-E8A7-47F1-AFB3-16325E0BC9B6_zps1uhscizv.jpg
> 
> I feel pretty confident its authentic but I haven't owned a Celine before, so would like an expert to take a look. Thanks so much!



I need to see all zipper marking on the zipper head


----------



## belvedere_girl

unoma said:


> I need to see all zipper marking on the zipper head



Sure, the zippers have the letter 'I'. I've tried to photograph it, unfortunately the engraving on the back zip pocket was too tricky to capture due to the placement.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...6-89C0-428F-A2F5-5DE4406D66DD_zpsjfvfvjcj.jpg


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Kindly authenticate this bag. TIA!

Item name: AUTHENTIC VINTAGE CELINE PARIS SLING SHOULDER BAG

Seller: G lamfad
Item Number: 271805985609

Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/271805985609?nav=SEARCH


----------



## thenshesays

--


----------



## Animetc

Hello Ladies,

I've enjoyed these forums for so long and am so excited for my first post!

I have requested pictures of the serial code, however the experts here may have enough to make a decision. Thank you so much, this is such a big help to so many ladies.



s10.postimg.org/5wq5t7j1h/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/wj2mi6n8l/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/4wzuxi3vp/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/800l0viud/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/b5l6r31gl/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/sf1nporad/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/523m76b6t/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/rfbctzc4l/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/6rcpf8qw5/image.jpg

Please see link to auction below:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261805593536/url


----------



## unoma

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please can you authenticate this Celine Trapeze for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Python Trapeze
> Seller: HardlyEverWornIt.com
> Link: http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/37339/celine-trapeze-python-bag
> 
> Additional images:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...8-FA36-4B40-9078-A53DE5049E26_zpskgyufgm7.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...4-DB1F-4962-9858-6F1F0A9C6427_zpsvfes6aqf.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...C-8C14-4E15-85A5-EA15BB4B94A8_zpsbgtvikaq.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...F-3155-4B03-91C9-543D8CD64AD2_zpskzvbqf2r.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...4-013C-4F26-884A-14919C0F6671_zpss1xoxe0m.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...8-E8A7-47F1-AFB3-16325E0BC9B6_zps1uhscizv.jpg
> 
> I feel pretty confident its authentic but I haven't owned a Celine before, so would like an expert to take a look. Thanks so much!





hardcore_harlot said:


> Sure, the zippers have the letter 'I'. I've tried to photograph it, unfortunately the engraving on the back zip pocket was too tricky to capture due to the placement.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...6-89C0-428F-A2F5-5DE4406D66DD_zpsjfvfvjcj.jpg



Auth


----------



## belvedere_girl

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Kindly authenticate this bag. TIA!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC VINTAGE CELINE PARIS SLING SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Seller: G lamfad
> Item Number: 271805985609
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/271805985609?nav=SEARCH



Auth


----------



## unoma

Animetc said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've enjoyed these forums for so long and am so excited for my first post!
> 
> I have requested pictures of the serial code, however the experts here may have enough to make a decision. Thank you so much, this is such a big help to so many ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> s10.postimg.org/5wq5t7j1h/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/wj2mi6n8l/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/4wzuxi3vp/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/800l0viud/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/b5l6r31gl/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/sf1nporad/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/523m76b6t/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/rfbctzc4l/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/6rcpf8qw5/image.jpg
> 
> Please see link to auction below:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261805593536/url


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

hardcore_harlot said:


> Thank you!!



Enjoy


----------



## Animetc

Hi unoma, sorry that the link did not paste correctly. Here it is again 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261805593536

Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

Animetc said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've enjoyed these forums for so long and am so excited for my first post!
> 
> I have requested pictures of the serial code, however the experts here may have enough to make a decision. Thank you so much, this is such a big help to so many ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> s10.postimg.org/5wq5t7j1h/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/wj2mi6n8l/image.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/6rcpf8qw5/image.jpg
> 
> Please see link to auction below:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261805593536/url






Animetc said:


> Hi unoma, sorry that the link did not paste correctly. Here it is again
> 
> [url]http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261805593536





Animetc said:


> Thank you so much!



Please next time use the correct format.
I want to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## barashinda

I've looked up this seller and everything he/she's sold has been declared a fake here on the Purse Forum. I asked for a pic of the serial and he/she said that they would only accept in-person authentications, not online, and that it can be authenticated at Saks. I thought that was a little odd, nonetheless, wanted to double-check here. I have not been given pics of serial number yet.

Item: Celine Elephant Gray Smooth Mini Luggage
Seller: oneraregem
Listing Number: 161635116957
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Elep...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a234279d

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

unoma said:


> Auth




Thanks a lot unoma!


----------



## Animetc

unoma said:


> Please next time use the correct format.
> I want to see serial number and zipper marking



Thank you unoma, I will be mindful of that. Here is the SN and zipper pull. Thank you so very much!  

s9.postimg.org/c9yat9xsr/image.jpg

s9.postimg.org/tlynepra3/image.jpg


----------



## unoma

barashinda said:


> I've looked up this seller and everything he/she's sold has been declared a fake here on the Purse Forum. I asked for a pic of the serial and he/she said that they would only accept in-person authentications, not online, and that it can be authenticated at Saks. I thought that was a little odd, nonetheless, wanted to double-check here. I have not been given pics of serial number yet.
> 
> Item: Celine Elephant Gray Smooth Mini Luggage
> Seller: oneraregem
> Listing Number: 161635116957
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Elep...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a234279d
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## Animetc

--


----------



## beata-kelly

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor
Seller: deals_day
Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-CE...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b230b17


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi Unoma! 
Can you assist in authenticating this for me 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage 
Listing: http://deluxemall.com/celine/213118-wts-celine-black-micro-luggage.html?highlight=

Additional images: 
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/382/goUF9v.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1539/WvyGMU.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/5929/CwclVF.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img913/671/hSJflB.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/7796/G4PHwh.jpg

TIA!


----------



## lillyflowaz

anyone know if this one looks real or what collection it's from?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...age-Tote-/301555606578?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi Unoma!
> Can you assist in authenticating this for me
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing: http://deluxemall.com/celine/213118-wts-celine-black-micro-luggage.html?highlight=
> 
> Additional images:
> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/382/goUF9v.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1539/WvyGMU.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/5929/CwclVF.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img913/671/hSJflB.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/7796/G4PHwh.jpg
> 
> TIA!



Auth
http://deluxemall.com/celine/213118-wts-celine-black-micro-luggage.html?highlight=


----------



## unoma

beata-kelly said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor
> Seller: deals_day
> Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-CE...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b230b17



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Animetc said:


> Thank you unoma, I will be mindful of that. Here is the SN and zipper pull. Thank you so very much!
> 
> s9.postimg.org/c9yat9xsr/image.jpg
> 
> s9.postimg.org/tlynepra3/image.jpg



Auth


----------



## michelleishigh

unoma said:


> Auth
> http://deluxemall.com/celine/213118-wts-celine-black-micro-luggage.html?highlight=



Thank you!


----------



## OMGISTHISCHANEL

Hello. I have been browsing the purseforum for many years and have now decided to join. I look forward being enabled by fellow purseforum members and share my babies with a community who understands my passion! 

Item: Celine Box Python Bag Bags Exotic Skin
Listing number: 161638529756
Seller: fashionkiller100
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a2683adc
Comment: Slightly worried that the seller has 0 feedback. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## unoma

OMGISTHISCHANEL said:


> Hello. I have been browsing the purseforum for many years and have now decided to join. I look forward being enabled by fellow purseforum members and share my babies with a community who understands my passion!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Python Bag Bags Exotic Skin
> Listing number: 161638529756
> Seller: fashionkiller100
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a2683adc
> Comment: Slightly worried that the seller has 0 feedback. Thank you in advance for your help.



Ask for serial number, zipper marking and inside imprint


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Thank you!


----------



## poshhippie

Hello!
If someone could please help me authenticate this handbag I would be most grateful!

Item:  Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number:  181672307717
Seller:  tf3252254 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...7717&clkid=4770876776732461381&_qi=RTM2067267
Comments:  Please let me know if I can provide anything else.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## unoma

poshhippie said:


> Hello!
> If someone could please help me authenticate this handbag I would be most grateful!
> 
> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:  181672307717
> Seller:  tf3252254
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...7717&clkid=4770876776732461381&_qi=RTM2067267
> Comments:  Please let me know if I can provide anything else.  Thank you in advance!



Mini is Auth


----------



## poshhippie

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


I am new here and I can't believe how quickly you responded!  What a wonderful site!  Thank you for your time and your help, it's appreciated!!!!


----------



## poshhippie

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


One more question UNOMA.  What is the color of the beautiful pink Celine shopping in your picture?  I LOVE IT!!


----------



## unoma

poshhippie said:


> I am new here and I can't believe how quickly you responded!  What a wonderful site!  Thank you for your time and your help, it's appreciated!!!!



You are welcome hun


----------



## unoma

poshhippie said:


> One more question UNOMA.  What is the color of the beautiful pink Celine shopping in your picture?  I LOVE IT!!



It is called a fuchsia phantom


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

oops someone bought it already :cry: thanks anyway 
better luck next time


----------



## beata-kelly

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake



Thank you so much


----------



## Milksteak

Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Tote Red
Listing Number: 291391975324
Seller: milkysteak
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291391975324?rmvSB=true
Comments: Sold this purse on eBay and buyer thinks its fake. I purchased it through Nordstrom and have receipts of it. I'm issuing a return though, If i receive it in the condition I sent it out in.

Thank you!


----------



## ttsang

Item:CELINE BLACK DRUMMED NANO LUGGAGE
Listing Number: 1044
Seller: Libra Luxe 
Link:http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-black-drummed-nano-luggage


----------



## shanesshoes

Hi everyone, could you please authenticate this Céline trapeze purse. My friend is selling this and she said she got it from her friend who bought it at UK. Appreciate all your input before I purchase this bag.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## shanesshoes

Hi, kindly please authenticate, my friend is selling this to me. She got it as a gift, please I want to know if I'm buying a real one or not. Thanks!


----------



## unoma

yoyoyoyaha said:


> oops someone bought it already :cry: thanks anyway
> better luck next time



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

beata-kelly said:


> Thank you so much


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

ttsang said:


> Item:CELINE BLACK DRUMMED NANO LUGGAGE
> Listing Number: 1044
> Seller: Libra Luxe
> Link:http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-black-drummed-nano-luggage



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

shanesshoes said:


> Hi everyone, could you please authenticate this Céline trapeze purse. My friend is selling this and she said she got it from her friend who bought it at UK. Appreciate all your input before I purchase this bag.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!





shanesshoes said:


> Hi, kindly please authenticate, my friend is selling this to me. She got it as a gift, please I want to know if I'm buying a real one or not. Thanks!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com.
Good luck


----------



## xBENNAx

Just wondering about this one
Item: celine nano
Listing number: 171717410892
Seller: operahouse2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171717410892?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much


----------



## unoma

Milksteak said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Tote Red
> Listing Number: 291391975324
> Seller: milkysteak
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291391975324?rmvSB=true
> Comments: Sold this purse on eBay and buyer thinks its fake. I purchased it through Nordstrom and have receipts of it. I'm issuing a return though, If i receive it in the condition I sent it out in.
> 
> Thank you!



Hello

I would suggest you contact any of these services
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## shanesshoes

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com.
> Good luck


Thanks, but thoughts are also welcome,  whats your thoughts?


----------



## mdlchic77

Thank you for taking the time to authenticate!! 

Item: Celine gray medium square phantom tote 
Listing#: 201307127318
Seller: walkintofashion 
Link:


----------



## mdlchic77

mdlchic77 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to authenticate!!
> 
> Item: Celine gray medium square phantom tote
> Listing#: 201307127318
> Seller: walkintofashion
> Link:




Sorry I forgot to attach the link I  will post again


----------



## unoma

mdlchic77 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to authenticate!!
> 
> Item: Celine gray medium square phantom tote
> Listing#: 201307127318
> Seller: walkintofashion
> Link:





mdlchic77 said:


> Sorry I forgot to attach the link I  will post again



Ask for zipper making
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20130712731...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=201307127318&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

shanesshoes said:


> Thanks, but thoughts are also welcome,  whats your thoughts?



shanesshoes, i do not authenticate for sellers. So i suggest with a small fee contact a third party authenticator.

Good luck


----------



## poshhippie

unoma said:


> It is called a fuchsia phantom


OH my goodness!  I think I changed my mind and want this one now!  Wow!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Just wondering about this one
> Item: celine nano
> Listing number: 171717410892
> Seller: operahouse2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171717410892?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much



Nano is a Fake


----------



## shanesshoes

Smoothop said:


> Hi, I'm not an authenticator but a while ago I sold an authentic Terracotta trapeze (which I think yours is meant to be )  ...I have just checked my photos and there are lots of things which look off to me on the pics you uploaded. Try having *****************.com check it for you but several red flags.


Hi, thanks for your innfo, can you tell me which ones have you noticed, I didnt commit  yet, though I have a hunch, but sinceni dont have a cwline yet I cant really point which are the flaws...appreviate yourminout.


----------



## shanesshoes

shanesshoes said:


> Hi, thanks for your innfo, can you tell me which ones have you noticed, I didnt commit  yet, though I have a hunch, but sinceni dont have a cwline yet I cant really point which are the flaws...appreviate yourminout.


Also, ive checked the trapeze online (terracotta) and all I saw is that the inside is suede, while this one isnt. I only read and compare since Im clueless of what the original is..


----------



## shanesshoes

Sorry for all the typo im typing thru this iphone..


----------



## thenshesays

thenshesays said:


> I've just bought another Celine Micro could you please check if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Light Burgundy
> Item number: 171706796195
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171706796195?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: primaclasseca
> Comment:
> Is this bag in the Palmelato leather? I saw another listing on eBay of the same bag as this one I've just bought in which the seller of that listing claims it is the Palmelato leather. Thank you for your help.





unoma said:


> Micro is Auth




I've received this Celine Micro, can you help confirm the authenticity?  TIA!


----------



## thenshesays

I could only attach 10 pics at a time, here are some more.  Many thanks!


----------



## thenshesays

Oops I almost forgot picture of the serial number.  Thank you!


----------



## unoma

thenshesays said:


> I've received this Celine Micro, can you help confirm the authenticity?  TIA!





thenshesays said:


> I could only attach 10 pics at a time, here are some more.  Many thanks!





thenshesays said:


> Oops I almost forgot picture of the serial number.  Thank you!



Micro is Auth


----------



## Nicnb

Can someone please authenticate, thanks  

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC Celine Red Phantom Luggage Leather Tote Hand Bag 
Listing Number: 261810240990
Seller: infamis760
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261810240990


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Can someone please authenticate, thanks
> 
> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC Celine Red Phantom Luggage Leather Tote Hand Bag
> Listing Number: 261810240990
> Seller: infamis760
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261810240990



Serial number,zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## Diva888

Can someone please authenticate this bag. I will be very thankful!


----------



## Diva888

Some more pics.


----------



## lindyhop

Please authenticate this Celine box bag I just won on Ebay, before I pay for it! Thank you so much!
Item: CELINE Black Leather Box Bag 100% LAMBSKIN GOLD HARDWARE
Listing # 261815561083
Seller: labelle_family
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Blac...fYHC5gDzrZ4MY2mfcyWtg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mdlchic77

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper making
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20130712731...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=201307127318&_rdc=1




Thank you Unoma for taking a look at this bag even though I forgot the link!!! So kind of you and greatly appreciated. I emailed the seller and requested pictures of the zipper marking. Will post when I get them.


----------



## mdlchic77

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper making
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20130712731...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=201307127318&_rdc=1



Hi again Unoma, this is what the seller sent, not sure if it is enough, but if not please let me know. Also, I apologize if I'm not attaching the pictures correctly. Thank you.


----------



## mdlchic77

One more picture


----------



## aldal

hi again!

AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK DRUMMED PEBBLED LEATHER BAG TOTE
davye2014
251879674894
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa532d40e


----------



## aldal

If you could also look at this one, that'd be amazing! xx

AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE IN SMOOTH ELEPHANT GRAY TOTE BAG
221715630956
ann-ehle 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f480b6c


----------



## PF2010

Hi there

Can I please have the following bag authenticated:
Title: Celine Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Mini Luggage Sunflower
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-mini-luggage-sunflower-78219

Thanks so much!


----------



## asehcram

Thanks so much!

Title: 100% Authentic Celine Phantom Mini Luggage Handbag
Seller: amsalfran
Item No.: 161639960311
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a27e0ef7


----------



## unoma

asehcram said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Title: 100% Authentic Celine Phantom Mini Luggage Handbag
> Seller: amsalfran
> Item No.: 161639960311
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a27e0ef7



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

PF2010 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can I please have the following bag authenticated:
> Title: Celine Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Mini Luggage Sunflower
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-mini-luggage-sunflower-78219
> 
> Thanks so much!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> If you could also look at this one, that'd be amazing! xx
> 
> AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE IN SMOOTH ELEPHANT GRAY TOTE BAG
> 221715630956
> ann-ehle
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f480b6c



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> hi again!
> 
> AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK DRUMMED PEBBLED LEATHER BAG TOTE
> davye2014
> 251879674894
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa532d40e



Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

mdlchic77 said:


> Thank you Unoma for taking a look at this bag even though I forgot the link!!! So kind of you and greatly appreciated. I emailed the seller and requested pictures of the zipper marking. Will post when I get them.





mdlchic77 said:


> Hi again Unoma, this is what the seller sent, not sure if it is enough, but if not please let me know. Also, I apologize if I'm not attaching the pictures correctly. Thank you.





mdlchic77 said:


> One more picture



Photos too blurry, i cant make anything out.
Also need to see serial number


----------



## Diva888

Hello. 
Can I please have the following bag authenticated:
Title: Celine Shoulder Luggage Bag Black Pebbled leather tote satchel
Seller: Multibrand Boutique 

Link: http://s292.photobucket.com/user/Diva88888/media/cLVLsy49Y14_zpsrmsrycak.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10

Thank you


----------



## mdlchic77

unoma said:


> Photos too blurry, i cant make anything out.
> 
> Also need to see serial number




Ok thank you so much I will contact seller again.


----------



## Diva888

Hi again Unoma 
 Kindly please authenticate
Item: Shoulder Luggage Bag Black Pebbled Leather Tote Satchel 
Listing number: 181683870913
Seller:  the_purse_ladies 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...913?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4d33dcc1

Thanks so much


----------



## unoma

lindyhop said:


> Please authenticate this Celine box bag I just won on Ebay, before I pay for it! Thank you so much!
> Item: CELINE Black Leather Box Bag 100% LAMBSKIN GOLD HARDWARE
> Listing # 261815561083
> Seller: labelle_family
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Blac...fYHC5gDzrZ4MY2mfcyWtg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Diva888 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag. I will be very thankful!





Diva888 said:


> Some more pics.


, I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Diva888 said:


> Hello.
> Can I please have the following bag authenticated:
> Title: Celine Shoulder Luggage Bag Black Pebbled leather tote satchel
> Seller: Multibrand Boutique
> 
> Link: http://s292.photobucket.com/user/Diva88888/media/cLVLsy49Y14_zpsrmsrycak.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
> 
> Thank you


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

mdlchic77 said:


> Ok thank you so much I will contact seller again.



Ok


----------



## unoma

Diva888 said:


> Hi again Unoma
> Kindly please authenticate
> Item: Shoulder Luggage Bag Black Pebbled Leather Tote Satchel
> Listing number: 181683870913
> Seller:  the_purse_ladies
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...913?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4d33dcc1
> 
> Thanks so much



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## hallobeanme

Hello Unoma!~

Please help me authenticate the following Celine mini bag. 
Title: CELINE Mini Luggage Leather New Authentic Handbag Beige with Pink Trim 
Listing: 151623336254
Seller: 10Joyce
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15162333625...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_1302wt_923

The thing that I have doubts about is the closeup Celine gold logo on the front (3rd pic) doesn't seem like the same as in first photo? Also the Celine Paris embossing on the inside zipper pocket (pic 10), "Celine" seems too close to the upper trim? Mine at home the embossing is located quite in the center. Maybe these are juse variations I'm not aware of. Please enlighten me!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Diva888

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Some pics of serial number and zipper making

http://s292.photobucket.com/user/Diva88888/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Maedy

Item: Celine Classic Box Flap Bag Medium Red Leather Gold Hardware
Listing Number: 121597939741
Seller:aptx48 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Clas...e-/121597939741?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
Someone please help me with this


----------



## Jongunawan

Hello! Can you please authenticate:

Seller: pucci3985 (Member here  )
Item: 151623592422
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Beige-phantom-/151623592422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d7869e6


----------



## unoma

hallobeanme said:


> Hello Unoma!~
> 
> Please help me authenticate the following Celine mini bag.
> Title: CELINE Mini Luggage Leather New Authentic Handbag Beige with Pink Trim
> Listing: 151623336254
> Seller: 10Joyce
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15162333625...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_1302wt_923
> 
> The thing that I have doubts about is the closeup Celine gold logo on the front (3rd pic) doesn't seem like the same as in first photo? Also the Celine Paris embossing on the inside zipper pocket (pic 10), "Celine" seems too close to the upper trim? Mine at home the embossing is located quite in the center. Maybe these are juse variations I'm not aware of. Please enlighten me!
> 
> Thank you very much!



Mini Pink trim is Auth


----------



## unoma

Diva888 said:


> Some pics of serial number and zipper making
> 
> http://s292.photobucket.com/user/Diva88888/library/?sort=3&page=1



Shoulder is Auth


----------



## unoma

Jongunawan said:


> Hello! Can you please authenticate:
> 
> Seller: pucci3985 (Member here  )
> Item: 151623592422
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Beige-phantom-/151623592422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d7869e6



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Maedy said:


> Item: Celine Classic Box Flap Bag Medium Red Leather Gold Hardware
> Listing Number: 121597939741
> Seller:aptx48
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Clas...e-/121597939741?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
> Someone please help me with this



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Jongunawan

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake





Wow really, yikes! Shes a member on here. Any tell-tale signs you can let me know about?

Thanks


----------



## Aliya.11

Hey lovelies. 

I would very much like to contribute to this forum. I am a celine lover but only have one in my collection. I am looking to grow this. 

I will try and help you ladies out but please also help me out. I am new to this forum so pls excuse me if I don't post in the correct manor I have read the term so will try and conform.


----------



## Aliya.11

I have won this handbag on eBay. Before I pay pls ladies can you have a look

eBay item :291405980949
Description: Celine luggage
Link: http://ebay.co.uk/itm/291405980949
Seller: uk2014_yiy

I asked for additional pics and will upload


----------



## Aliya.11

Another pic


----------



## Aliya.11

And another:

PS I have asked for the zipper marking but I have yet to receive anything. Would be hreatfil if you can let me know how it looks from the few pics and listing. I do have a genuine Celine brought from Celine and it looks quite similar to this however I may be overlooking some things.


----------



## Jongunawan

Jongunawan said:


> Hello! Can you please authenticate:
> 
> Seller: pucci3985 (Member here  )
> Item: 151623592422
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Beige-phantom-/151623592422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d7869e6



unoma would you mind telling me what signs show its lack of authenticity? Buyer is a PF member has seems to have purchased it at Barneys. Would any other additional pictures help?


----------



## kikach

Hi, can you please authenticate this Celine for me?

Ebay item: 251883551838
Description: Celine Phantom Cabas 
Seller: aalarilla
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251883551838?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Aliya.11

Jongunawan said:


> unoma would you mind telling me what signs show its lack of authenticity? Buyer is a PF member has seems to have purchased it at Barneys. Would any other additional pictures help?



That's 100% fake, I can even tell. I don't think they will say as it gives fake manufactures indication of the tell signs by let's say it's not made the way Celine would make their bags it's messy. My advice compare this to one on the Celine website and u will see the diffrrence. Hope that helps.


----------



## JY1217

Hi there can you guys experts authenticate these three for me?Thanks

1.Item: CELINE Turquoise Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
Listing 1512924
Seller: FEDERICA
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1512924.shtml

2.Item: CELINE Green Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
Listing 1366763
Seller: SOULFUL
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1366763.shtml

3..Item: CELINEGrey Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
Listing  1519577
Seller: DANI
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1519577.shtml


Thanks so much!!


----------



## angelaygd

hey celine lovers! could you guys please help me authenticate this celine nano? thanks everyone! 
Item:CELINE Black Drummed Nano Luggage
Listing Number:1044
Seller: libraluxe
Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-black-drummed-nano-luggage


----------



## Jongunawan

Can you please authenticate the following. Thank you so much!! 

Item: CELINE Butter Yellow Phantom Bag
Listing: 121591276343
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Butt...HbAp8zpheRy0238AFP2qY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Diva888

unoma said:


> Shoulder is Auth


Thank you very-very much!  I am happy with the answer


----------



## Storm Spirit

Could you take a look at this listing please? Is the bag authentic? Thanks! 

Item: celine paris bag
Listing Number: 251880508365
Seller: 1985nat1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251880508365


----------



## unoma

Storm Spirit said:


> Could you take a look at this listing please? Is the bag authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item: celine paris bag
> Listing Number: 251880508365
> Seller: 1985nat1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251880508365



Pls do some research i have already authenticated this bag


----------



## unoma

Diva888 said:


> Thank you very-very much!  I am happy with the answer



Congrats


----------



## Storm Spirit

unoma said:


> Pls do some research i have already authenticated this bag



I've already searched for both the seller's name & listing number before asking. Nothing came up.


----------



## unoma

Jongunawan said:


> Can you please authenticate the following. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Butter Yellow Phantom Bag
> Listing: 121591276343
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Butt...HbAp8zpheRy0238AFP2qY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Auction ended 7days ago!


----------



## unoma

angelaygd said:


> hey celine lovers! could you guys please help me authenticate this celine nano? thanks everyone!
> Item:CELINE Black Drummed Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:1044
> Seller: libraluxe
> Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-black-drummed-nano-luggage



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Hi there can you guys experts authenticate these three for me?Thanks
> 
> 1.Item: CELINE Turquoise Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Listing 1512924
> Seller: FEDERICA
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1512924.shtml
> 
> 2.Item: CELINE Green Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Listing 1366763
> Seller: SOULFUL
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1366763.shtml
> 
> 3..Item: CELINEGrey Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Listing  1519577
> Seller: DANI
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1519577.shtml
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes!
Repost your request using the correct format.


----------



## unoma

kikach said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this Celine for me?
> 
> Ebay item: 251883551838
> Description: Celine Phantom Cabas
> Seller: aalarilla
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251883551838?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

Aliya.11 said:


> I have won this handbag on eBay. Before I pay pls ladies can you have a look
> 
> eBay item :291405980949
> Description: Celine luggage
> Link: http://ebay.co.uk/itm/291405980949
> Seller: uk2014_yiy
> 
> I asked for additional pics and will upload





Aliya.11 said:


> Another pic





Aliya.11 said:


> And another:
> 
> PS I have asked for the zipper marking but I have yet to receive anything. Would be hreatfil if you can let me know how it looks from the few pics and listing. I do have a genuine Celine brought from Celine and it looks quite similar to this however I may be overlooking some things.



Black Mini is a Fake
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-lu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

Storm Spirit said:


> Could you take a look at this listing please? Is the bag authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item: celine paris bag
> Listing Number: 251880508365
> Seller: 1985nat1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251880508365





Storm Spirit said:


> I've already searched for both the seller's name & listing number before asking. Nothing came up.



Ask seller for clear imprint of the inside of the bag, serial number (either a tag or stamped) and zipper marking


----------



## Francedesign

Hi everyone!
Can somebody authenticate for me this Celine luggage tricolor?I'm affraid with the bad experiences on ebay.. 
Thank you

Name: sac celine luggage tricolor
Item nm: 261816247316
Seller;vitony86

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Celine-L...16?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item3cf576e414


----------



## mdlchic77

unoma said:


> Photos too blurry, i cant make anything out.
> 
> Also need to see serial number




Hi I requested pictures again. Thank you once again for taking your valuable time to do this.


----------



## zitian

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine bag ! Thanks for your help!!!

Item: Celine belt tote bag small grey Listing Number: 281474037402

Seller:  kprolla2527

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-belt-tote-bag-small-grey-/321690642370?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thank you !!!


----------



## martirossian17

hi there i would like to know if this is authentic celine i just purchased but have yet to pay  here is the link on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221717369088?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

item # 221717369088
On ebay

 seller : marblecloset

it is for a celine navy phantom brand new


----------



## pucci3985

Hi please authenticate celine croc phantom when you have a chance! Thanks! 

Item- celine croc luggage phantom 

Ebay item number- 111623949723

Seller- drains19766

Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111623949723 


Thank you!!!


----------



## jp23

Hello I was wondering if I could have help authenticating this bag! Thanks in advanced! 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1518572.shtml

Item "celine black leather handbag luggage phantom"

Seller: Federico 

Reference #: 1518572

Here are some additional photos


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes!
> Repost your request using the correct format.



Thanks ! Sorry I should have posted this in correct format.

Please kindly help to authenticate this: 

VC item: 1519577
Description: Celine Grey Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
Seller: DANI
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1519577.shtml

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ab1980

Hi could someone please help with this bag 

Item: Celine Phantom

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121594813185&alt=web

Seller: hotshopper85

Item number: 121594813185


----------



## ab1980

Sorry more pics for the post above!!


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Hi please authenticate celine croc phantom when you have a chance! Thanks!
> 
> Item- celine croc luggage phantom
> 
> Ebay item number- 111623949723
> 
> Seller- drains19766
> 
> Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111623949723
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Francedesign said:


> Hi everyone!
> Can somebody authenticate for me this Celine luggage tricolor?I'm affraid with the bad experiences on ebay..
> Thank you
> 
> Name: sac celine luggage tricolor
> Item nm: 261816247316
> Seller;vitony86
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Celine-L...16?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item3cf576e414



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

mdlchic77 said:


> Hi I requested pictures again. Thank you once again for taking your valuable time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933655
> View attachment 2933656



Add auction link


----------



## unoma

zitian said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine bag ! Thanks for your help!!!
> 
> Item: Celine belt tote bag small grey Listing Number: 281474037402
> 
> Seller:  kprolla2527
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-belt-tote-bag-small-grey-/321690642370?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thank you !!!



Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

martirossian17 said:


> hi there i would like to know if this is authentic celine i just purchased but have yet to pay  here is the link on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221717369088?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> item # 221717369088
> On ebay
> 
> seller : marblecloset
> 
> it is for a celine navy phantom brand new



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Thanks ! Sorry I should have posted this in correct format.
> 
> Please kindly help to authenticate this:
> 
> VC item: 1519577
> Description: Celine Grey Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Seller: DANI
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1519577.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



No red flag but need to see more photos.


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Hi could someone please help with this bag
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> 
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121594813185&alt=web
> 
> Seller: hotshopper85
> 
> Item number: 121594813185





ab1980 said:


> Sorry more pics for the post above!!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## ab1980

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth



Thank you so much for the quick response!!!


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> Hello I was wondering if I could have help authenticating this bag! Thanks in advanced!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1518572.shtml
> 
> Item "celine black leather handbag luggage phantom"
> 
> Seller: Federico
> 
> Reference #: 1518572
> 
> Here are some additional photos
> 
> View attachment 2934233
> View attachment 2934234
> View attachment 2934235
> View attachment 2934236
> View attachment 2934237
> View attachment 2934238
> View attachment 2934239
> View attachment 2934240
> View attachment 2934241




Hello was there a reason why mine was skipped? Thank you!


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> No red flag but need to see more photos.



Thanks so much Unoma!! i see if i can get more photos.


----------



## ellen.mtl

this seller is in canada and doesn't have a receipt but says she got it at holt renfrew toronto. it's a pretty good deal so naturally i'm suspicious

Item: Celine-Green-Trio-CrossBody-Bag

Listing Number:201312085939
Seller:suiteadore
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201312085939...12085939.N23.S2.M2660.R1.TR7&autorefresh=true
Comments:


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate when you have a minute, thanks! 

item- celine trapeze tri-color

seller-            saramichiel85 

link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Tricolor-Celine-Trapeze-Bag-Olive-Black-Blue-Suede-Fave-Color-Way-/181695438032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4de45cd0

listing number-181695438032

Thank you!


----------



## aldal

Thoughts on this? 

Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather Navy
daph.liang 
321700527856
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321700527856


----------



## JY1217

Hi it's me again, would be grateful if you can authenticate for me

The Item : Celine Leather Handbag Luggage
Seller : E
Listing Number: 1398880
Link : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-handbag-luggage-1398880.shtml

Thanks so much!!


----------



## kikach

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth


Thanks!!


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> No red flag but need to see more photos.



Seller has uploaded one more photo:
Though the lining/bag/edge finish color looks different in all pics?


----------



## dianerroy

Hello, can someone help me authenticate?

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Phantom Mini Luggage Handbag
Listing Number: 161639960311
Seller: amsalfran
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161639960311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks!


----------



## unoma

ab1980 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response!!!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

dianerroy said:


> Hello, can someone help me authenticate?
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Phantom Mini Luggage Handbag
> Listing Number: 161639960311
> Seller: amsalfran
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161639960311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

ellen.mtl said:


> this seller is in canada and doesn't have a receipt but says she got it at holt renfrew toronto. it's a pretty good deal so naturally i'm suspicious
> 
> Item: Celine-Green-Trio-CrossBody-Bag
> 
> Listing Number:201312085939
> Seller:suiteadore
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201312085939...12085939.N23.S2.M2660.R1.TR7&autorefresh=true
> Comments:



Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate when you have a minute, thanks!
> 
> item- celine trapeze tri-color
> 
> seller-            saramichiel85
> 
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Tricolor-Celine-Trapeze-Bag-Olive-Black-Blue-Suede-Fave-Color-Way-/181695438032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4de45cd0
> 
> listing number-181695438032
> 
> Thank you!



Trapeze is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18169543803...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=181695438032&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Thoughts on this?
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather Navy
> daph.liang
> 321700527856
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321700527856



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Hi it's me again, would be grateful if you can authenticate for me
> 
> The Item : Celine Leather Handbag Luggage
> Seller : E
> Listing Number: 1398880
> Link : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-handbag-luggage-1398880.shtml
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

kikach said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Thanks ! Sorry I should have posted this in correct format.
> 
> Please kindly help to authenticate this:
> 
> VC item: 1519577
> Description: Celine Grey Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Seller: DANI
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1519577.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much!!!





JY1217 said:


> Seller has uploaded one more photo:
> Though the lining/bag/edge finish color looks different in all pics?



Phantom is AUTH. If you buy this bag, post photos when you receive it.
Colour is Grey so different lighting.


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Hello was there a reason why mine was skipped? Thank you!



Nothing is coming up. Need to see auction link


----------



## jp23

unoma said:


> Nothing is coming up. Need to see auction link




Looks like it might have been deleted sorry thank you!


----------



## mdlchic77

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gray...318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eded6fe16


unoma said:


> Add auction link


 
Thank you !!


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> Phantom is AUTH. If you buy this bag, post photos when you receive it.
> Colour is Grey so different lighting.





unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


 
Thanks for the help !!, like the phantom more but I have a little question, may I pm you to ask for a little advice?


----------



## dianerroy

Thank you! One more please:

Item: Celine Phantom Calfskin Glacier
Seller: jandillc2015
Item Number: 231509757300
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509757300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## martirossian17

can you please authenticate this bag before i pay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221717369088?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller: marblecloset

item number : 221717369088

please let me know asap! thank you!!


----------



## turquoisey

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 151620360567
Seller: ant-183
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...qYHnPTPG7QylfzQJNssxo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I bought this before I found this thread. I have never bought a bag on eBay before. She is in australia. Does this bag appear authentic? I can make out the zipper details and the hardware/leather appears authentic in these photos.


----------



## escariina

Item: Celine mini luggage charcoal grey
Listing: 161635433585
Seller: pandaz_idea
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161635433585?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Seller has uploaded more images of the zippers. Hope this is enough?  Thanks again


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> Item: Celine mini luggage charcoal grey
> Listing: 161635433585
> Seller: pandaz_idea
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161635433585?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Seller has uploaded more images of the zippers. Hope this is enough?  Thanks again



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 151620360567
> Seller: ant-183
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...qYHnPTPG7QylfzQJNssxo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I bought this before I found this thread. I have never bought a bag on eBay before. She is in australia. Does this bag appear authentic? I can make out the zipper details and the hardware/leather appears authentic in these photos.



No red flag but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

martirossian17 said:


> can you please authenticate this bag before i pay!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221717369088?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller: marblecloset
> 
> item number : 221717369088
> 
> please let me know asap! thank you!!



I have already authenticated this auction! Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

dianerroy said:


> Thank you! One more please:
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Calfskin Glacier
> Seller: jandillc2015
> Item Number: 231509757300
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509757300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Thanks for the help !!, like the phantom more but I have a little question, may I pm you to ask for a little advice?



Yes that is fine


----------



## turquoisey

unoma said:


> No red flag but need to see serial number and zipper marking



thank you- i needed to hear that. I have asked seller to send me pics before she ships it out. I will upload them if I get them


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Please help me to authenticate this Mini

Item: CELINE PONY HAIR CALF LEATHER MINI LUGGAGE TOTE HANDBAG
Seller : my_melody28
Item Number : 141611866433
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PONY...7cdeeae&pid=100039&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=121599166126

Thank You


----------



## dianerroy

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


Here is the pic of the serial number


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate- celine bow tie bag blue

Seller- 6258stephanie 

Link-http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151627240401 

Item #- 151627240401

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Thank you so much!


----------



## Cristalala

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this Celine Black Phantom?  This was not an auction.  I've purchased this from UrbanDaddy - which is a deal site based out of NYC.

Item: Céline Phantom 100% leather handbag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: UrbanDaddy
Link: http://perks.urbandaddy.com/designer-bags-prada-and-celine-0315-celine-phantom-black.html
Comments: The bag I received was not the pebbled leather as pictured.  It's a very smooth leather. I noticed when I pulled out the serial tag in the pocket, the serial number was able to be read right side up while the real Phantom handbag purchased from Bergdorf and from the other pictures on this blog, the back of the tag is visible instead of the actual serial number. You would have to turn the bag the other way to read it right side up. The ring with the zipper pull is fairly thin and the black is already coming off. One of the straps only has three slots for the tie closure but the Phantom purchased from Bergdorf has 4 - one to pull the small strap through the larger flap.


----------



## Cristalala

Additional pictures (the last picture is a picture of the strap with the 4 slots for the tie closure from the Celine black Phantom purchased from Bergdorf Goodman)


----------



## turquoisey

General questions Unoma, Do good fake celine bags have the proper zipper markings?


----------



## mdlchic77

Hi I added the auction link that was requested and additional pictures requested but I'm not sure if my post was skipped over by accident. It's on thread page 141.  Thank you.


----------



## mdlchic77

mdlchic77 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gray...318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eded6fe16
> 
> Thank you !!




Hi I am reposting this I think mine may have been skipped over. Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## mdlchic77

mdlchic77 said:


> Hi I am reposting this I think mine may have been skipped over. Thank you[emoji4]




The pictures you requested are on page 141 in the thread, I couldn't figure out how to reload them again, sorry.


----------



## 133nch

Hi all , 

Can you please help authenticate this gorgeous nano 

Item : Genuine Celine Mini Luggage Handbag in Chartreuse Nubuck Calfskin - NEW !

item No :351345442539

Seller : nmiddlo

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/351345442539?nav=SEARCH










Have asked for additional pictures and said these were the best one can be provided . Hope this is enough pictures to have it authenticated . Hope to hear from you soon ! Thanks a million xxx


----------



## dianerroy

mdlchic77 said:


> Hi I am reposting this I think mine may have been skipped over. Thank you[emoji4]


Even I can tell that's a fake!


----------



## marjezz

Hi guys, 

I'm considering on bidding on either one of this, can you guys please help me to authenticate these Celine Boxes  TIA 

Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
Listing Number: 261816613807
Seller: ivyysama
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-...9bb2d0&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=161643435890
Comments: 
May I know which season is this color from? If it is authentic 

and this one as well 

Item: Celine Calf Leather Classic Box Spazzolato Vermilion Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 261820396137
Seller: designersilverpieces
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calf...137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf5b63269

Thanks a lot


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> thank you- i needed to hear that. I have asked seller to send me pics before she ships it out. I will upload them if I get them



Ok


----------



## unoma

dirrty_stripped said:


> Please help me to authenticate this Mini
> 
> Item: CELINE PONY HAIR CALF LEATHER MINI LUGGAGE TOTE HANDBAG
> Seller : my_melody28
> Item Number : 141611866433
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PONY...7cdeeae&pid=100039&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=121599166126
> 
> Thank You



All imprints, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dianerroy said:


> Here is the pic of the serial number



Auction link


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate- celine bow tie bag blue
> 
> Seller- 6258stephanie
> 
> Link-http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151627240401
> 
> Item #- 151627240401
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!



Imprints, serial number and zipper marking
http://www.ebay.de/itm/151627240401...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=151627240401&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> General questions Unoma, Do good fake celine bags have the proper zipper markings?



Yes hun. Fakes are very good now


----------



## dianerroy

unoma said:


> Auction link


Here is the additional pic and the link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509757300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## Fablist

Hi guys,

my classic box in mini size does not have any serial number in the bag. I just bought it through a friend of mine and it is my first celine bag so iam really confused whether it can be a fake one? Please help me to authenticate this, thanks in advance

Item: celine mini classic box in calfskin
Item no: 3546456408177

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Fablist/media/image.jpg1_zpsfpz67awj.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3 Front bag

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Fablist/media/image.jpg4_zpsqfztqmwg.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5 

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Fablist/media/image.jpg3_zpsukgdi6yp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Fablist/media/image.jpg6_zpsgscxfdnu.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Fablist/media/image.jpg5_zpsfk9cj8uu.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## unoma

dianerroy said:


> Here is the additional pic and the link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509757300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

133nch said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this gorgeous nano
> 
> Item : Genuine Celine Mini Luggage Handbag in Chartreuse Nubuck Calfskin - NEW !
> 
> item No :351345442539
> 
> Seller : nmiddlo
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/351345442539?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937335
> View attachment 2937336
> View attachment 2937337
> View attachment 2937338
> View attachment 2937339
> 
> 
> 
> Have asked for additional pictures and said these were the best one can be provided . Hope this is enough pictures to have it authenticated . Hope to hear from you soon ! Thanks a million xxx


Nano is Auth


----------



## JY1217

This one is a fake, isn't it?

Item:Celine Black Phantom Luggage Smooth Leather M Size
Item no:MAL2837193129
Seller: Malleries 
Link: http://www.malleries.com/-celine-black-phantom-luggage-smooth-leather-m-size-i-193129-s-2837.html


----------



## EEN1131

Hi!

Could you please help to authenticate? 

Item: Celine Black Smooth Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 161646337664
Seller: oneraregem
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Black-Smooth-Mini-Luggage-/161646337664

Thank you!


----------



## 133nch

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth




Thanks a million Unoma [emoji8][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Amanda321go

Hi Unoma,

Could you authenticate this please?

Item: Grey Medium Nappa Leather Bag
Listing Number: 1105271092
Seller: Vantage
Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/celine-grey-medium-nappa-leather-bag/1105271092
Comments:


----------



## Amanda321go

Also this:

Item: Black Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 1104603790
Seller: Marketa
Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/house-clearance/celine-bag/1104603790


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi...needing some help with this one...I'm confused
Item: Black Drummed Leather Mini Luggage 
Seller: Yoogies
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-drummed-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-48668.html


It says the interior is leather..its not its like the felt interior on some LV bags.....


----------



## fashionatic

Item: Celine Luggage
Listing Number: 301533772237
Seller:  j2boutiquecom 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301533772237?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please help me authenticate this purse.

Thanks


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> This one is a fake, isn't it?
> 
> Item:Celine Black Phantom Luggage Smooth Leather M Size
> Item no:MAL2837193129
> Seller: Malleries
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/-celine-black-phantom-luggage-smooth-leather-m-size-i-193129-s-2837.html



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

EEN1131 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Smooth Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 161646337664
> Seller: oneraregem
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Black-Smooth-Mini-Luggage-/161646337664
> 
> Thank you!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

133nch said:


> Thanks a million Unoma [emoji8][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you authenticate this please?
> 
> Item: Grey Medium Nappa Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 1105271092
> Seller: Vantage
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/celine-grey-medium-nappa-leather-bag/1105271092
> Comments:



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Also this:
> 
> Item: Black Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 1104603790
> Seller: Marketa
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/house-clearance/celine-bag/1104603790



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Needanotherbag said:


> Hi...needing some help with this one...I'm confused
> Item: Black Drummed Leather Mini Luggage
> Seller: Yoogies
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-drummed-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-48668.html
> 
> 
> It says the interior is leather..its not its like the felt interior on some LV bags.....



Black Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

fashionatic said:


> Item: Celine Luggage
> Listing Number: 301533772237
> Seller:  j2boutiquecom
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301533772237?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this purse.
> 
> Thanks



Mini is Auth


----------



## marjezz

Hi Unoma, I think mine was skipped over previously, can you help me to authenticate these celine box?
TIA  

I'm considering on bidding on either one of this, can you guys please help me to authenticate these Celine Boxes  TIA 

Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
Listing Number: 261816613807
Seller: ivyysama
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-A...3D161643435890
Comments: 
May I know which season is this color from? If it is authentic 

and this one as well 

Item: Celine Calf Leather Classic Box Spazzolato Vermilion Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 261820396137
Seller: designersilverpieces
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calf-...item3cf5b63269

Thanks a lot


----------



## Needanotherbag

unoma said:


> Black Mini is Auth


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## EEN1131

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


Thank you!


----------



## unoma

marjezz said:


> Hi Unoma, I think mine was skipped over previously, can you help me to authenticate these celine box?
> TIA
> 
> I'm considering on bidding on either one of this, can you guys please help me to authenticate these Celine Boxes  TIA
> 
> Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
> Listing Number: 261816613807
> Seller: ivyysama
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-A...3D161643435890
> Comments:
> May I know which season is this color from? If it is authentic
> 
> and this one as well
> 
> Item: Celine Calf Leather Classic Box Spazzolato Vermilion Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 261820396137
> Seller: designersilverpieces
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calf-...item3cf5b63269
> 
> Thanks a lot



Please post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
On both bags i need to see serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

Needanotherbag said:


> Thank you so much!!


----------



## unoma

EEN1131 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## marjezz

unoma said:


> Please post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> On both bags i need to see serial number and zipper marking.



I see, sorry for the mistake  Will try asking both sellers for the serial number and zipper marking. Thanks


----------



## marjezz

unoma said:


> Please post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> On both bags i need to see serial number and zipper marking.



Hi Unoma, 

Here is the picture of the serial number and zipper marking for the blue celine box 










Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
Listing Number: 261816613807
Seller: ivyysama
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-A...3D161643435890

Thanks


----------



## EEN1131

Hi!

Could you please help to authenticate? 

Item: Authentic Celine Small Square Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Mint condition
Listing Number: 251888266218
Seller: authenticlovers
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa5b5ebea 

Thank you!


----------



## EEN1131

Hi!

Could you please help to authenticate? 

Item: Royal Blue Indigo Celine Phantom Runway Luggage Smooth Leather Medium Bag 
Listing Number: 251888265154
Seller: authenticlovers
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Royal-Blue-...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa5b5e7c2 

Thank you!


----------



## xoxomuffy

Hello! Hoping you lovely ladies can help me with this bag...


Celine dark red Phantom
Listing number: 161641408336
Seller: montilicious
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Dark...336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2942750

Thanks very much in advance and have a great Wednesday!


----------



## iimewii

Item: Hibiscus (Red) Celine Medium Classic Box Handbag - BNWT
Listing Number: 151619619667
Seller: lavendercaki
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hibiscus-Red-Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Handbag-BNWT-/151619619667?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d3bcb53
Thank you!


----------



## iimewii

Item: Celine 'Box' Bag In Medium Brown Leather With Brushed Gold Hardware 100% AUTH
Listing Number: 121589393799
Seller: garbzygirlz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-In-Medium-Brown-Leather-With-Brushed-Gold-Hardware-100-AUTH-/121589393799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c4f4ae987
Thank you!


----------



## iimewii

Item:Genuine Celine medium Box Bag Spazolatto Lipstic Read Awesome
Listing Number: 151625505149
Seller: charlott19702010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Celine-medium-Box-Bag-Spazolatto-Lipstic-Read-Awesome-/151625505149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d95997d
Thank you!


----------



## iimewii

Item: Celine Classic Box Handbag in Navy Blue Leather & Ostrich Leg NEW & AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 191540177623
Seller: lauriezb
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Handbag-in-Navy-Blue-Leather-Ostrich-Leg-NEW-AUTHENTIC-/191540177623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98af2ad7
Thank you!


----------



## honeybear0953

Hello  I'm new to the purse forum and want to post some pics of a Celine mini luggage here to get an idea weather it is authentic or not.. But I can't start a new thread because I'm new?! I apologize but I just can't figure it out ! Pleased help! Honeybear0953


----------



## honeybear0953

Am I in the right area to post pictures to have a bag authenticated? How do you attach photos?? Ahhhhh sorry,


----------



## unoma

marjezz said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here is the picture of the serial number and zipper marking for the blue celine box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
> Listing Number: 261816613807
> Seller: ivyysama
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-A...3D161643435890
> 
> Thanks



I need to see the zipper marking on the head of the zip


----------



## unoma

EEN1131 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Small Square Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Mint condition
> Listing Number: 251888266218
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa5b5ebea
> 
> Thank you!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

EEN1131 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?
> 
> Item: Royal Blue Indigo Celine Phantom Runway Luggage Smooth Leather Medium Bag
> Listing Number: 251888265154
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Royal-Blue-...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa5b5e7c2
> 
> Thank you!


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

xoxomuffy said:


> Hello! Hoping you lovely ladies can help me with this bag...
> 
> 
> Celine dark red Phantom
> Listing number: 161641408336
> Seller: montilicious
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Dark...336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2942750
> 
> Thanks very much in advance and have a great Wednesday!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

iimewii said:


> Item: Hibiscus (Red) Celine Medium Classic Box Handbag - BNWT
> Listing Number: 151619619667
> Seller: lavendercaki
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hibiscus-Red-Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Handbag-BNWT-/151619619667?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d3bcb53
> Thank you!



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

iimewii said:


> Item: Celine 'Box' Bag In Medium Brown Leather With Brushed Gold Hardware 100% AUTH
> Listing Number: 121589393799
> Seller: garbzygirlz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-In-Medium-Brown-Leather-With-Brushed-Gold-Hardware-100-AUTH-/121589393799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c4f4ae987
> Thank you!



Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

iimewii said:


> Item: Celine Classic Box Handbag in Navy Blue Leather & Ostrich Leg NEW & AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 191540177623
> Seller: lauriezb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Handbag-in-Navy-Blue-Leather-Ostrich-Leg-NEW-AUTHENTIC-/191540177623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98af2ad7
> Thank you!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.





honeybear0953 said:


> Hello  I'm new to the purse forum and want to post some pics of a Celine mini luggage here to get an idea weather it is authentic or not.. But I can't start a new thread because I'm new?! I apologize but I just can't figure it out ! Pleased help! Honeybear0953





honeybear0953 said:


> Am I in the right area to post pictures to have a bag authenticated? How do you attach photos?? Ahhhhh sorry,



Read this


----------



## Cristalala

Cristalala said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Black Phantom?  This was not an auction.  I've purchased this from UrbanDaddy - which is a deal site based out of NYC.
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom 100% leather handbag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: UrbanDaddy
> Link: http://perks.urbandaddy.com/designer-bags-prada-and-celine-0315-celine-phantom-black.html
> Comments: The bag I received was not the pebbled leather as pictured.  It's a very smooth leather. I noticed when I pulled out the serial tag in the pocket, the serial number was able to be read right side up while the real Phantom handbag purchased from Bergdorf and from the other pictures on this blog, the back of the tag is visible instead of the actual serial number. You would have to turn the bag the other way to read it right side up. The ring with the zipper pull is fairly thin and the black is already coming off. One of the straps only has three slots for the tie closure but the Phantom purchased from Bergdorf has 4 - one to pull the small strap through the larger flap.



Hello. I think mine was skipped. Was mine not in the right format? Thank you.


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake



Thanks Unoma.
I am astonished that they said it's guaranteed authentic!


----------



## anichka_1

Hello Unoma! How do I go about authentication of an item from instagram seller? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Coutureone

Please Authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Phantom Black Luggage
Listing #: 251886776328
Seller: wesboa.hnqq5

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...5Ko0b1%2BcBFHHsdryKwk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Coutureone

Coutureone said:


> Please Authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celing Phantom Black Luggage
> Listing #: 251886776328
> Seller: wesboa.hnqq5
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...5Ko0b1%2BcBFHHsdryKwk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Additional pics


----------



## Nootchoo

Hi Unoma, 

Here is the picture of the serial number and zipper marking for the blue celine box 
http://i.imgur.com/71P87Mb.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/P8JPGHw.jpg

Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
Listing Number: 261816613807
Seller: ivyysama
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-A...3D161643435890

Thanks 
Originally Posted by marjezz 


unoma said:


> I need to see the zipper marking on the head of the zip



Hello,
I ask the seller about this bag too.
This is the pic she sent me more.


----------



## marjezz

unoma said:


> I need to see the zipper marking on the head of the zip



Hi Unoma, 
It seems like I missed the deal, I would try my luck on the other bag previously, May I know where to find the serial number? as the seller of the bag asked me and I'm not really sure where either. Thanks


----------



## aldal

Hi there!

Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Handbag Black Smooth Leather
peme0111
221725485778
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339fde6ad2


----------



## chanel_gal

Hello Ladies
I'm interested in buying this trio and would like to check with you first if it's authentic first.
Item: Auth CELINE Trio Clutch Bag Crossbody Shoulder Bag Gray Leather Gold - e11747 Listing Number: 141615868936
Seller:astion-brandvalue01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141615868936?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any help would be much appreciated  
Comments:


----------



## turquoisey

I got some extra photos that you needed 
I will relist the entire listing you you. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage White/Black Finish Smooth Calfskin Leather
Listing number:151620360567
seller: ant-183
link (s): http://www.ebay.com/itm/151620360567
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

/var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3033.PNG
/var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3032.PNG
/var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3031.PNG
/var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3034.PNG


----------



## turquoisey

whoops. pics didn't upload. here is photo bucket link 
http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/laurenelliott88/library/


----------



## jwhy

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating Celine bags that have this serial numbers on them.


May I ask why? I have brought a black/suede Trapeze with this code (ZP-S-01112) and am very worried. Everything else about it seems perfect - except the code.

Thanks for your help on these forums.

(this is the listing you were referring to from original poster - http://ebay.to/1xi2i1k)


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> I got some extra photos that you needed
> I will relist the entire listing you you.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage White/Black Finish Smooth Calfskin Leather
> Listing number:151620360567
> seller: ant-183
> link (s): http://www.ebay.com/itm/151620360567
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> /var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3033.PNG
> /var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3032.PNG
> /var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3031.PNG
> /var/folders/c6/5fpng6wn4zq3_mtsvn8mntfc0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_3034.PNG





turquoisey said:


> whoops. pics didn't upload. here is photo bucket link
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/laurenelliott88/library/



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

chanel_gal said:


> Hello Ladies
> I'm interested in buying this trio and would like to check with you first if it's authentic first.
> Item: Auth CELINE Trio Clutch Bag Crossbody Shoulder Bag Gray Leather Gold - e11747 Listing Number: 141615868936
> Seller:astion-brandvalue01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141615868936?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated
> Comments:



No red flag but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## turquoisey

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth




Thank you so much for quick reply. I'm so excited. My first celine


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Handbag Black Smooth Leather
> peme0111
> 221725485778
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339fde6ad2



Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Coutureone said:


> Please Authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Black Luggage
> Listing #: 251886776328
> Seller: wesboa.hnqq5
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...5Ko0b1%2BcBFHHsdryKwk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





Coutureone said:


> Additional pics
> 
> View attachment 2940116
> View attachment 2940117
> View attachment 2940118
> View attachment 2940120
> View attachment 2940121
> View attachment 2940122


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Hello Unoma! How do I go about authentication of an item from instagram seller?
> Thank you very much!



Yes you can post it, as long it is NOT your auction.


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> Thank you so much for quick reply. I'm so excited. My first celine


----------



## unoma

Cristalala said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Black Phantom?  This was not an auction.  I've purchased this from UrbanDaddy - which is a deal site based out of NYC.
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom 100% leather handbag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: UrbanDaddy
> Link: http://perks.urbandaddy.com/designer-bags-prada-and-celine-0315-celine-phantom-black.html
> Comments: The bag I received was not the pebbled leather as pictured.  It's a very smooth leather. I noticed when I pulled out the serial tag in the pocket, the serial number was able to be read right side up while the real Phantom handbag purchased from Bergdorf and from the other pictures on this blog, the back of the tag is visible instead of the actual serial number. You would have to turn the bag the other way to read it right side up. The ring with the zipper pull is fairly thin and the black is already coming off. One of the straps only has three slots for the tie closure but the Phantom purchased from Bergdorf has 4 - one to pull the small strap through the larger flap.



Bag on the auction is different from the bag you received.
I want to see ALL the zipper marking on ALL zipper head.


----------



## Nootchoo

marjezz said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here is the picture of the serial number and zipper marking for the blue celine box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
> Listing Number: 261816613807
> Seller: ivyysama
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-A...3D161643435890
> 
> Thanks



Hello Unoma,

I just won this bag from EBay and I saw that someone already ask you about this one.
I told the seller I want to make sure if it's not real I can contact her straight away. Here is the pictures of zipper mark. Please help me Unoma. Thank you so much


----------



## Nootchoo

Nootchoo said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> I just won this bag from EBay and I saw that someone already ask you about this one.
> I told the seller I want to make sure if it's not real I can contact her straight away. Here is the pictures of zipper mark. Please help me Unoma. Thank you so much


 Another picture


----------



## EEN1131

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth


Thank you!


----------



## EEN1131

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth


Thanks for the quick response!!


----------



## EEN1131

Good morning!

Could you please help to authenticate?

Item:  Celine Black Mini Luggage Tote With Red Trim
Listing Number:  301571423530
Seller:  beenez
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...530?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46370ebd2a 

Thanks!!


----------



## chanel_gal

unoma said:


> No red flag but need to see serial number and zipper marking


Thank you Unoma for your response. Will asked Seller for additional pictures. Have a great day !


----------



## Nootchoo

Nootchoo said:


> Another picture


 I got more picture if this can help.
Thank you


----------



## unoma

marjezz said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here is the picture of the serial number and zipper marking for the blue celine box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: &#12304;SALE&#12305;100% AUTH Celine Medium Flap Box Bag in Lagoon
> Listing Number: 261816613807
> Seller: ivyysama
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-100-A...3D161643435890
> 
> Thanks





Nootchoo said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> I just won this bag from EBay and I saw that someone already ask you about this one.
> I told the seller I want to make sure if it's not real I can contact her straight away. Here is the pictures of zipper mark. Please help me Unoma. Thank you so much





Nootchoo said:


> Another picture



This box looks off. I would pass


----------



## unoma

EEN1131 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

EEN1131 said:


> Thanks for the quick response!!


----------



## unoma

Nootchoo said:


> I got more picture if this can help.
> Thank you



It is a FAKE IMO


----------



## unoma

EEN1131 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?
> 
> Item:  Celine Black Mini Luggage Tote With Red Trim
> Listing Number:  301571423530
> Seller:  beenez
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...530?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46370ebd2a
> 
> Thanks!!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

chanel_gal said:


> Thank you Unoma for your response. Will asked Seller for additional pictures. Have a great day !



You too


----------



## Nootchoo

unoma said:


> This box looks off. I would pass



Do you need more picture or is it enough to tell that it's fake? Thank you


----------



## sparksndheels

Item: Original CÉLINE Phantom
Listing Number: 311325499974
Seller: lp640
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311325499974
Comments: Please help me with this one as i missed out on the last one you confirmed as AUTH...Pics are a bit clearer on item description, I have asked for more pics of the zipper etc but seller said she can only email part of the serial number...Many thanks


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> Item: Original CÉLINE Phantom
> Listing Number: 311325499974
> Seller: lp640
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311325499974
> Comments: Please help me with this one as i missed out on the last one you confirmed as AUTH...Pics are a bit clearer on item description, I have asked for more pics of the zipper etc but seller said she can only email part of the serial number...Many thanks


http://www.ebay.com/itm/31132549997...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=311325499974&_rdc=1

Photos are too dark and i need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Magda5

Hello! I do not have a link to a listing as I currently have the bag in my possession.  I hope I didn't jump the gun with this one... Would you kind ladies please authenticate for me? 

https://plus.google.com/photos/114519713266185839852/albums/6130972976581919201

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate when u have a chance!! Thank you!! 

Seller -  stre-kozarema 

Celine trapeze

Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171734737464 

Listing number- 171734737464


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate!!! &#128513;

Celine croc phantom

Listing #- 111628686221

Seller- usoli.uoe0u

Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111628686221


----------



## aldal

Any help is appreciated!!

Authentic Celine Black Smooth Mini Luggage
oneraregem 
161653712362
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a34fe5ea

thanks!


----------



## aldal

Hi, would love your help with this! 

Celine Mini Luggage Tote Midnight/Navy Blue w/ Black
lovelouievuitton 
281643021391
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41933b744f


----------



## Nsofyan

Item: 
BRAND NEW $3100 CELINE "PHANTOM" INK MIDNIGHT BLUE SMOOTH LEATHER MEDIUM LUGGAGE
Listing Number: 171726087713
Seller: kix.noir
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171726087713?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## forgetmenot301

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth




Hi Unoma,

First of all thanks for all you do! 

Wanted to get your advice- received the bag and decided I didn't like it so I resold it to fashionphile. Just received an email that the bag is fake and they're sending it back to me. I'm so confused! I've already contacted the seller and I'll start a claim once I get the bag back. Any idea of why they would say it's fake? The interior felt a bit off to me and the zipper pull had this marking.


----------



## jessilou

Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine All Soft Tote & Pouch- Burgundy & Brown
Listing Number: 161653478108
Seller: dknycable 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-800-NEW-CELINE-All-soft-Leather-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-Pouch-Burgundy-Brown-/161653478108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a34c52dc


----------



## abcgirl1

Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate this trapeze bag from a local online seller. Thanks much!

Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Tricolour
Seller: Kijii local seller
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1060310950
Comments: Does the serial code indicate which year this bag was made in?


----------



## rosie4000

Hi, I am new here and i would be very grateful if you could authenticate this. 

Item: Céline red luggage bag
Listing Number: 151617729357
Seller: primusiu
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151617729357
Comments: The price just makes me think it can't be real???..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nsofyan

item: Grey Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
Seller:  Johanna 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1532194.shtml

Thank you


----------



## ilovebritney

Can someone please help me authenticate this item?. Any help is greatly appreciated. Please tell me if there is anything else you would need to verify authenticity.


----------



## plaingal79

In need of expert eyes! Please help authenticate this Phantom for me ^_^

TIA!!

Item Name: New Royal Blue Indigo Celine Phantom Runway Luggage Smooth Leather Medium Bag

Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...y-Luggage-Smooth-Leather-Medium-Bag/241006993

Seller: Passion4Fashion4Less

Item Number: 241006993


----------



## Aminamin

Can you tell me if it's authentic? 

Ebay seller: ning9112

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261825011883


----------



## unoma

Magda5 said:


> Hello! I do not have a link to a listing as I currently have the bag in my possession.  I hope I didn't jump the gun with this one... Would you kind ladies please authenticate for me?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/114519713266185839852/albums/6130972976581919201
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com or  or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate when u have a chance!! Thank you!!
> 
> Seller -  stre-kozarema
> 
> Celine trapeze
> 
> Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171734737464
> 
> Listing number- 171734737464



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate!!! &#128513;
> 
> Celine croc phantom
> 
> Listing #- 111628686221
> 
> Seller- usoli.uoe0u
> 
> Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111628686221



Photos looks stolen


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Any help is appreciated!!
> 
> Authentic Celine Black Smooth Mini Luggage
> oneraregem
> 161653712362
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a34fe5ea
> 
> thanks!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi, would love your help with this!
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage Tote Midnight/Navy Blue w/ Black
> lovelouievuitton
> 281643021391
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41933b744f



Zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

Nsofyan said:


> Item:
> BRAND NEW $3100 CELINE "PHANTOM" INK MIDNIGHT BLUE SMOOTH LEATHER MEDIUM LUGGAGE
> Listing Number: 171726087713
> Seller: kix.noir
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171726087713?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ask for all zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft Tote & Pouch- Burgundy & Brown
> Listing Number: 161653478108
> Seller: dknycable
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-800-NEW-CELINE-All-soft-Leather-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-Pouch-Burgundy-Brown-/161653478108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a34c52dc



All Soft is Auth


----------



## unoma

abcgirl1 said:


> Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate this trapeze bag from a local online seller. Thanks much!
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Tricolour
> Seller: Kijii local seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1060310950
> Comments: Does the serial code indicate which year this bag was made in?



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

rosie4000 said:


> Hi, I am new here and i would be very grateful if you could authenticate this.
> 
> Item: Céline red luggage bag
> Listing Number: 151617729357
> Seller: primusiu
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151617729357
> Comments: The price just makes me think it can't be real???..
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Red Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Nsofyan said:


> item: Grey Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Seller:  Johanna
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-luggage-phantom-1532194.shtml
> 
> Thank you



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

plaingal79 said:


> In need of expert eyes! Please help authenticate this Phantom for me ^_^
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: New Royal Blue Indigo Celine Phantom Runway Luggage Smooth Leather Medium Bag
> 
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...y-Luggage-Smooth-Leather-Medium-Bag/241006993
> 
> Seller: Passion4Fashion4Less
> 
> Item Number: 241006993



Auth


----------



## unoma

Aminamin said:


> Can you tell me if it's authentic?
> 
> Ebay seller: ning9112
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261825011883



Next time use the correct format.
Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ilovebritney said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this item?. Any help is greatly appreciated. Please tell me if there is anything else you would need to verify authenticity.



I have personally stop authenticating without valid auction link so seek third party authenticators http //www ***************** com/ or http //www realitycheckauthentications com.
Good luck


----------



## sparksndheels

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/31132549997...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=311325499974&_rdc=1
> 
> Photos are too dark and i need to see serial number and zipper marking



I asked for more photos, she said she is unable to send on ebay but she can email them. I told her sending an email address over ebay message was forbidden by the site...She replied saying that I am crazy and she has had enough of me because Harrods don't sell fakes and I am insulting Her :-/


----------



## pucci3985

Thank you.


----------



## Gengen

hi there can you pls authenticate this celine bag
Item: celine mini luggage
Listing Number:391094147038
Seller: vintage_lab
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/391094147038?nav=SEARCH
Comments:thank you vmuch


----------



## Gengen

hi there can you pls authenticate this celine bag
Item: celine mini luggage
Listing Number: 281643021391
Seller: lovelouievuitton
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/281643021391?nav=SEARCH
Comments:thank you vmuch


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Zipper marking and serial number



Here are pics from the seller!


----------



## MadameElle

Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BEIGE WITH PINK TRIM
Listing Number:  331513138512
Seller: loretcolli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331513138512

Item:   CELINE Mini Luggage RUNWAY Bag Pink Beige
Listing Number:  171730466795
Seller: mistry*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171730466795

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Listing Number:  111609123810
Seller: blushingheels
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote/111609123810

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dilees

Item: CELINE Large Trio Bag in Light Copper "NWT"
Listing Number: 181680513693
Seller: loukpeach
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Larg...0e3ebc&pid=100204&rk=1&rkt=26&sd=291397079252

 Thank you so much!


----------



## jianjaneyang

Item: celine trapeze 
Listing number: 251897385886
Seller: lzverg
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251897385886 

Comment: I want to purchase this bag but I don't know if it is authentic. Please help me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Aminamin

unoma said:


> Next time use the correct format.
> 
> Ask for zipper marking




Hi
Here is the zipper




Thanks.


----------



## jacjac0311

Hello, need your help to authenticate this please 

Item: NWT Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Blue Black Beige Calf Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 131451783959
Seller: deals_day
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-CE...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b230b17
Comments: Haven't seen this colour around, wanted to get it, not sure if it is authentic. seller seems to have good review, let me know what you think.


----------



## jacjac0311

jacjac0311 said:


> Hello, need your help to authenticate this please
> 
> Item: NWT Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Blue Black Beige Calf Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 131451783959
> Seller: deals_day
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-CE...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b230b17
> Comments: Haven't seen this colour around, wanted to get it, not sure if it is authentic. seller seems to have good review, let me know what you think.


opps. just noticed another tpfer alr had this authenticated. thanks!


----------



## parmun

Gengen said:


> hi there can you pls authenticate this celine bag
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number: 281643021391
> Seller: lovelouievuitton
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/281643021391?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:thank you vmuch


is this thing authentic


----------



## parmun

Hi there can you pls authenticate this celine bag
Item: celine mini luggage
Listing Number: 141620120297
Seller: ld624
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141620120297?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:thank you much , please please can you authenticate this bag


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Thank you.


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> hi there can you pls authenticate this celine bag
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number:391094147038
> Seller: vintage_lab
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/391094147038?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:thank you vmuch



Auction has ended and Blue Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> hi there can you pls authenticate this celine bag
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number: 281643021391
> Seller: lovelouievuitton
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/281643021391?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:thank you vmuch



Serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Here are pics from the seller!
> 
> View attachment 2944157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944159



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

MadameElle said:


> Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BEIGE WITH PINK TRIM
> Listing Number:  331513138512
> Seller: loretcolli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331513138512
> 
> Item:   CELINE Mini Luggage RUNWAY Bag Pink Beige
> Listing Number:  171730466795
> Seller: mistry*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171730466795
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:  111609123810
> Seller: blushingheels
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote/111609123810
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Post one item at a time to avoid mistake.
Repost your request using the correct format.


----------



## unoma

dilees said:


> Item: CELINE Large Trio Bag in Light Copper "NWT"
> Listing Number: 181680513693
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Larg...0e3ebc&pid=100204&rk=1&rkt=26&sd=291397079252
> 
> Thank you so much!



Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Item: celine trapeze
> Listing number: 251897385886
> Seller: lzverg
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251897385886
> 
> Comment: I want to purchase this bag but I don't know if it is authentic. Please help me. Thank you so much!



All imprint,serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Aminamin said:


> Hi
> Here is the zipper
> 
> View attachment 2945009
> 
> 
> Thanks.



All zipper marking. Main closure and back zipper.
Include auction link


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Auction link?



here you go! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41933b744f


----------



## unoma

jacjac0311 said:


> Hello, need your help to authenticate this please
> 
> Item: NWT Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Blue Black Beige Calf Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 131451783959
> Seller: deals_day
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-CE...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b230b17
> Comments: Haven't seen this colour around, wanted to get it, not sure if it is authentic. seller seems to have good review, let me know what you think.



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> Hi there can you pls authenticate this celine bag
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number: 141620120297
> Seller: ld624
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141620120297?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:thank you much , please please can you authenticate this bag



Blue Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Here are pics from the seller!
> 
> View attachment 2944157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944159





aldal said:


> here you go! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41933b744f



Mini is Auth


----------



## MadameElle

Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BEIGE WITH PINK TRIM
Listing Number:  331513138512
Seller: loretcolli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331513138512

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MadameElle

Item:   CELINE Mini Luggage RUNWAY Bag Pink Beige
Listing Number:  171730466795
Seller: mistry*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171730466795

Thank you. I hope this is correct format requesting one at a time.


----------



## MadameElle

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Listing Number:  111609123810
Seller: blushingheels
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote/111609123810

Thank you.


----------



## parmun

unoma said:


> Blue Mini is Auth


@unoma
thanks a ton for the quick response..much appreciated


----------



## parmun

please please help authenticate.i will be reposting pics f the zipper and the tag, have already asked her for those pics.

Item: celine mini luggage
Listing Number: 221727661587
Seller: olgmak4
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221727661587?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Commentslease authenticate, thanks in advance.


----------



## littlerock

unoma said:


> ....



Just want to thank you for all of your hardwork in this thread. 
It doesn't go unnoticed


----------



## unoma

MadameElle said:


> Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BEIGE WITH PINK TRIM
> Listing Number:  331513138512
> Seller: loretcolli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331513138512
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Pink Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

MadameElle said:


> Item:   CELINE Mini Luggage RUNWAY Bag Pink Beige
> Listing Number:  171730466795
> Seller: mistry*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171730466795
> 
> Thank you. I hope this is correct format requesting one at a time.



Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

MadameElle said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:  111609123810
> Seller: blushingheels
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote/111609123810
> 
> Thank you.



No red flag but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> @unoma
> thanks a ton for the quick response..much appreciated


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> please please help authenticate.i will be reposting pics f the zipper and the tag, have already asked her for those pics.
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number: 221727661587
> Seller: olgmak4
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221727661587?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Commentslease authenticate, thanks in advance.



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

littlerock said:


> Just want to thank you for all of your hardwork in this thread.
> It doesn't go unnoticed



Thank you hun


----------



## parmun

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate


she did send me the pic of serial number tag and imprint tag but no zipper, however i am a lil confused as to how i should attach those pics here, any one help


----------



## parmun

how do i attach photos


----------



## parmun

pics


----------



## parmun

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate




i have attached the pics she has sent , zipper one she has not sent,will upload once she sends them


----------



## turquoisey

parmun said:


> i have attached the pics she has sent , zipper one she has not sent,will upload once she sends them




Use photo bucket it's free. Attach link with your original request. Super easy.


----------



## parmun

please authenticate this Celine
tem: celine mini tricolor  luggage
Listing Number: 321705937381
Seller:missmnyc
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321705937381?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Commentslease authenticate, thanks in advance.


----------



## parmun

please authenticate this Celine

item: celine mini citron luggage
Listing Number: 291419860515
Seller: trinat14
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291419860515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Commentslease authenticate, thanks in advance.


----------



## parmun

please authenticate this Celine


item: celine mini demin and leather  luggage
Listing Number: 271807451040
Seller: janieidea
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291419860515...:MEBIDX:IT

Commentslease authenticate, thanks in advance.


----------



## martirossian17

can someone authenticate this celine bag before i purchase?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e2c858d

thank you!


----------



## badhabitat03

Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote New Tricolor Sand $2600
Listing Number: 131471889171
Seller: baron-of-knowledge
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131471889171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 
Please help authenticate.
Thanks!


----------



## swasar

please authenticate these Celine
tem: celine mini tricolor  luggage
Listing Number: 321705937381
Seller:missmnyc
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321705937381...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Commentslease authenticate

item: celine mini citron luggage
Listing Number: 291419860515
Seller: trinat14
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291419860515...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



item: Celine micro 
Listing Number: 271823951638   
Seller: rosalyn516
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Domain_0&hash=item3f49f85716&autorefresh=true



i truely apprecaite all you time and effort. please help me find my first celine bag


----------



## Kimmish

Item: Celine trio 
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...ne-trio-black-cross-body-bag-large/1074942891
Comments: please authenticate this celine trio. 
Thankyou


----------



## Lswern

Hi! I was wondering if I could have help authenticating this bag!

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261830294089

Item: Authentic Celine luggage phantom leather handbag

Seller: sarah.7774

eBay item number: 261830294089

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1v1968

Hi dear forum!

I am new to the Céline world and to this forum as well! I have read the guidelines and hope the format is correct! Can you authenticate this bag please?


Item: Céline Mini luggage Black Smooth Skin
Listing Number: 281648156853
Seller: 2012lancaster
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item419389d0b5

Comments: The link has a lot of pictures but let me know if I should request more!
Thanks in adv.!!!


----------



## Bbch1c

Hello,

Can someone please assist with authenticating?

Item: Celine Black Mini Drummed Calf Leather Luggage Authentic with tags
Listing Number: 321705514886
Seller: pattwa55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7249786

Thank you for your help! It is much appreciated


----------



## lovetoshop390

Please authenticate 

Title: Auth Celine Micro Luggage 2013 New Colour Rare Dark Blue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...-Colour-Rare-Dark-Blue-like-New-/151608637377
Seller: erica_weng
Listing number: 151608637377
TIA!


----------



## martirossian17

can someone please autheticate this celine mini for me on ebay before i buy! thank you!!!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181700167053?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



You're amazing...THANK YOU!! xx


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> she did send me the pic of serial number tag and imprint tag but no zipper, however i am a lil confused as to how i should attach those pics here, any one help





parmun said:


> how do i attach photos





parmun said:


> pics





parmun said:


> i have attached the pics she has sent , zipper one she has not sent,will upload once she sends them



Photos are too tiny. Save photos on photobucket and post the link.
Also include the auction


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> please authenticate this Celine
> tem: celine mini tricolor  luggage
> Listing Number: 321705937381
> Seller:missmnyc
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321705937381?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Commentslease authenticate, thanks in advance.



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> please authenticate this Celine
> 
> 
> item: celine mini demin and leather  luggage
> Listing Number: 271807451040
> Seller: janieidea
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291419860515...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Commentslease authenticate, thanks in advance.



Citron is Auth
BUT seller has one feedback and all the bags they are selling have different background. I am a bit wary about the seller.


----------



## unoma

martirossian17 said:


> can someone authenticate this celine bag before i purchase?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e2c858d
> 
> thank you!



Hi
Next time use the correct format.
Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

badhabitat03 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote New Tricolor Sand $2600
> Listing Number: 131471889171
> Seller: baron-of-knowledge
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131471889171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> Please help authenticate.
> Thanks!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

swasar said:


> please authenticate these Celine
> tem: celine mini tricolor  luggage
> Listing Number: 321705937381
> Seller:missmnyc
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321705937381...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Commentslease authenticate
> 
> item: celine mini citron luggage
> Listing Number: 291419860515
> Seller: trinat14
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291419860515...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> 
> item: Celine micro
> Listing Number: 271823951638
> Seller: rosalyn516
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Domain_0&hash=item3f49f85716&autorefresh=true
> 
> 
> 
> i truely apprecaite all you time and effort. please help me find my first celine bag




Post one item at a time to avoid mistake. Repost your request.


----------



## unoma

Kimmish said:


> Item: Celine trio
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...ne-trio-black-cross-body-bag-large/1074942891
> Comments: please authenticate this celine trio.
> Thankyou



Serial number, zipper marking and imprint


----------



## unoma

Lswern said:


> Hi! I was wondering if I could have help authenticating this bag!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261830294089
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine luggage phantom leather handbag
> 
> Seller: sarah.7774
> 
> eBay item number: 261830294089
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

1v1968 said:


> Hi dear forum!
> 
> I am new to the Céline world and to this forum as well! I have read the guidelines and hope the format is correct! Can you authenticate this bag please?
> 
> 
> Item: Céline Mini luggage Black Smooth Skin
> Listing Number: 281648156853
> Seller: 2012lancaster
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item419389d0b5
> 
> Comments: The link has a lot of pictures but let me know if I should request more!
> Thanks in adv.!!!



Mini is AUTH


----------



## unoma

Bbch1c said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please assist with authenticating?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Mini Drummed Calf Leather Luggage Authentic with tags
> Listing Number: 321705514886
> Seller: pattwa55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7249786
> 
> Thank you for your help! It is much appreciated



Photos are dark and blurry.
But bag looks good


----------



## 1v1968

unoma said:


> Mini is AUTH


Thanks so much for rapid reply!! Your time and effort is so so much appreciated!


----------



## unoma

lovetoshop390 said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Title: Auth Celine Micro Luggage 2013 New Colour Rare Dark Blue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...-Colour-Rare-Dark-Blue-like-New-/151608637377
> Seller: erica_weng
> Listing number: 151608637377
> TIA!



Micro is Auth


----------



## martirossian17

can someone authenticate this celine for me before i buy. Thank you


http://www.ebay.com/itm/151634341209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller: thereviewshoppe


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> You're amazing...THANK YOU!! xx


----------



## unoma

1v1968 said:


> Thanks so much for rapid reply!! Your time and effort is so so much appreciated!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

martirossian17 said:


> can someone authenticate this celine for me before i buy. Thank you
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151634341209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller: thereviewshoppe



Use the correct format and repost your request. Also ask for serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## Rae3

Item: Vintage Celine Bag
Seller: Angie
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/brown-leather-handbag-1540006.shtml

I just purchased this bag (but have not yet received it) from Vestiaire Collective who says they authenticate it but I wanted to see if someone else could give another opinion just to make sure. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Bbch1c

unoma said:


> Photos are dark and blurry.
> But bag looks good


I have asked the seller for clearer pictures and will resend the link. Thank you for your help!


----------



## parmun

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Parswati_Chaudhuri/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1

Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/221727661587?nav=WON&trxId=0



Thanks a ton hun. You are awesome. Thanks do much. 
Here you go hope this helps you authenticTe this bag


----------



## unoma

Rae3 said:


> Item: Vintage Celine Bag
> Seller: Angie
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/brown-leather-handbag-1540006.shtml
> 
> I just purchased this bag (but have not yet received it) from Vestiaire Collective who says they authenticate it but I wanted to see if someone else could give another opinion just to make sure. Thank you for your time!



You would need a third party Authenticator


----------



## unoma

Bbch1c said:


> I have asked the seller for clearer pictures and will resend the link. Thank you for your help!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Parswati_Chaudhuri/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/221727661587?nav=WON&trxId=0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton hun. You are awesome. Thanks do much.
> Here you go hope this helps you authenticTe this bag



Mini is auth


----------



## BuyerBB

Please authenticate this trapeze

Seller mjonesy2014
item number 111628808448
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/111628808448?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jianjaneyang

Can someone help me authenticate this celine bag? Please and thank you!

Item: celine trapeze medium

Listing number: 261832818184

Seller: tjunqi2012

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261832818184

Thanks again


----------



## poshhippie

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hello!  Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Mini?
Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Black Pebbled Leather
eBay item number:171740116421
Seller: hugy2013
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171740116421?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## unoma

poshhippie said:


> Hello!  Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Mini?
> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Black Pebbled Leather
> eBay item number:171740116421
> Seller: hugy2013
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171740116421?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!!!!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this celine bag? Please and thank you!
> 
> Item: celine trapeze medium
> 
> Listing number: 261832818184
> 
> Seller: tjunqi2012
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261832818184
> 
> Thanks again



Bag looks off but need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

BuyerBB said:


> Please authenticate this trapeze
> 
> Seller mjonesy2014
> item number 111628808448
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/111628808448?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## jianjaneyang

unoma said:


> Bag looks off but need to see more photos




Thanks... I will get more photos and post here! Thank you so much


----------



## Kimmish

unoma said:


> Serial number, zipper marking and imprint


 
this is what the seller has provided me.
please help & thank you for everything you guys do!


----------



## Gengen

Hi Unoma thank you for authenticating previous celine bags much appreciate it. 

Can you pls authenticate this one
Bag: mini celine luggage
Item number:251877923700
Seller: ilutparfumerie
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251877923700

tY&#128525;


----------



## Gengen

Can you pls authenticate this one too

Bag: mini celine luggage
Item number: 181696807820
Seller: loukpeach
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181696807820?nav=SEARCH

tY&#128525;


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Thanks... I will get more photos and post here! Thank you so much



Ok


----------



## unoma

Kimmish said:


> Item: Celine trio
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...ne-trio-black-cross-body-bag-large/1074942891
> Comments: please authenticate this celine trio.
> Thankyou





Kimmish said:


> this is what the seller has provided me.
> please help & thank you for everything you guys do!


Serial number, zipper marking and imprint.
I need to see CLEAR serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Hi Unoma thank you for authenticating previous celine bags much appreciate it.
> 
> Can you pls authenticate this one
> Bag: mini celine luggage
> Item number:251877923700
> Seller: ilutparfumerie
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251877923700
> 
> tY&#128525;



Not enough photos to authenticate
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251877923700...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251877923700&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Can you pls authenticate this one too
> 
> Bag: mini celine luggage
> Item number: 181696807820
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181696807820?nav=SEARCH
> 
> tY&#55357;&#56845;



Micro is Auth


----------



## Kimmish

Item: Celine trio black
Listing Number:261812472714
Seller:bcchic
Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261812472714?nav=SEARCH
Comments:
Please authenticate. Love what you guys do! X


----------



## denise1973

Item:Auth CELINE Hand bag 165 213 luggage mini shopper tote bag tricolor (961202) 
Listing Number: 251897156052 
Seller: brand_cawcaw 

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa63d91d4

Thank You


----------



## blairxoxo

Please help me authenticate.

Item: celine mini luggage grey
Listing number : 151638093158
Seller: pucci3985

Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/151638093158?nav=SEARCH


----------



## 2015.sembr

Can someone please authenticate this Celine Phantom bag

Item: Nice Black Celine Phantom
eBay item number:151638404739
Seller: bigus.b8qti

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Black-...739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234e5a6e83


----------



## 2015.sembr

Please authenticate this Celine handbag.

Item: Authentic Celine Black Pebbled Mini Luggage

Listing Number: 161660878216

Seller: oneraregem

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161660878216?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 2015.sembr

Please authenticate this Celine handbag.

Item: Pretty Black smooth leather mini

Listing Number: 141625628632

Seller: melvi.sim

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141625628632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## parmun

Item:Celine micro 

Listing Number:261832141172

Seller:lubo-mark

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MICR...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6696974

Commentsls can you authenticate this celine micro


----------



## parmun

tem:Celine mini

Listing Number:301555606578

Selleransmart55

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Tricolor-Smooth-Leather-Mini-Luggage-Tote-/301555606578?
commentls can you authenticate


----------



## Pinkinpurple1

Item: Celine 30
Listing Number: -
Seller: eBay - gianlucaborse2000
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1205...anlucaborse2000?ssPageName=ADME:X:CEM:SG:1181

Comments: seller sold numerous Celine before but wants to sell me this item offline and pay bank transfer as PayPal expensive


----------



## Pinkinpurple1

How to post More pics?

Pls help authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Kimmish said:


> Item: Celine trio black
> Listing Number:261812472714
> Seller:bcchic
> Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261812472714?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:
> Please authenticate. Love what you guys do! X



Need serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

denise1973 said:


> Item:Auth CELINE Hand bag 165 213 luggage mini shopper tote bag tricolor (961202)
> Listing Number: 251897156052
> Seller: brand_cawcaw
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa63d91d4
> 
> Thank You



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

blairxoxo said:


> Please help me authenticate.
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage grey
> Listing number : 151638093158
> Seller: pucci3985
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/151638093158?nav=SEARCH



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

2015.sembr said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Celine Phantom bag
> 
> Item: Nice Black Celine Phantom
> eBay item number:151638404739
> Seller: bigus.b8qti
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Black-...739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234e5a6e83


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

2015.sembr said:


> Please authenticate this Celine handbag.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Black Pebbled Mini Luggage
> 
> Listing Number: 161660878216
> 
> Seller: oneraregem
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161660878216?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

2015.sembr said:


> Please authenticate this Celine handbag.
> 
> Item: Pretty Black smooth leather mini
> 
> Listing Number: 141625628632
> 
> Seller: melvi.sim
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141625628632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> Item:Celine micro
> 
> Listing Number:261832141172
> 
> Seller:lubo-mark
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MICR...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6696974
> 
> Commentsls can you authenticate this celine micro



Micro is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> tem:Celine mini
> 
> Listing Number:301555606578
> 
> Selleransmart55
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Tricolor-Smooth-Leather-Mini-Luggage-Tote-/301555606578?
> commentls can you authenticate



Ask for zipper markring


----------



## unoma

Pinkinpurple1 said:


> Item: Celine 30
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: eBay - gianlucaborse2000
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1205...anlucaborse2000?ssPageName=ADME:X:CEM:SG:1181
> 
> Comments: seller sold numerous Celine before but wants to sell me this item offline and pay bank transfer as PayPal expensive



Auction link and auction number


----------



## 2015.sembr

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



I asked the seller for a photo of the date stamp tab and this is what they sent me

Original posting
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Black-C...item234e5a6e83


----------



## 2015.sembr

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



This is also the inside of the bag that the seller sent me

Original posting
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Black-C...item234e5a6e83


----------



## 2015.sembr

Can someone please authenticate this Celine bag?

Item: Authentic Celine mini luggage tote shopper black smooth good condition 4000$

Listing number:231522197763

Seller: fashionshophop

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231522197763?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 2015.sembr

Can someone please authenticate this Celine bag?

Item: New Auth Celine Mini luggage All black calf leather Tote Bag Classic

Listing number:281651090407

Seller: aprhampt4udo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281651090407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Gengen

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251877923700...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251877923700&_rdc=1



Hi Unoma Heres some more photo I got from the seller


----------



## Gengen

Pls authenticate for me
Item number: mini celine luggage 
Seller: anujenkh
Listing number:271827852525
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/271827852525?nav=SEARCH

Thanks Unoma..


----------



## Displaycase

Hello,

Could you help me authenticate this please:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171736979924 

Many thanks


----------



## Pinkinpurple1

unoma said:


> Auction link and auction number



Hello unoma,  Seller not selling this bag on eBay, wants me to buy offline because paypal expensive. She did not list this bag


----------



## Displaycase

And this as well please:


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281644866252


----------



## aiboree

Good day 
Please help me authenticate this celine nano that i won from an auction here in japan. Attached are pictures serial number cannot be found


----------



## blairxoxo

Please help me authentic. Thank you! 

Item: celine micro luggage 
Item number: 111625534907
Seller: beccal24

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111625534907?nav=SEARCH


----------



## denise1973

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



So if that one is authentic...Surely the Celine bag i have is authentic
even know it as the exact serial number as the one you authenticated


heres my bag  

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/077_2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/078_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/071_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/068_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/081_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/074_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/073_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9

Thank You


----------



## jianjaneyang

unoma said:


> Ok




Here is more pic..


----------



## jianjaneyang

unoma said:


> ok


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello Unoma,

Please kindly authenticate:

Item: Celine Nano in Jungle
Item Number: 1034
Seller: Libraluxe
Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-jungle-khaki-nano-luggage
Comments: Thank you for your help!


----------



## magpie30

hi, can you authenticate this celine bag for me pls?Item:
Listing Number: Listing #: 868443188
Seller: macy24
Link:http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=868443188&permanent=0
Comments:

Thank you. http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=868443188&permanent=0


----------



## Fashionforkeeps

Hello Unoma,

Or anyone's expertise, please help in authenticating this bag. Was stoked thinking I got a great deal but after some investigation I have some doubts. Please help! I need to send back ASAP if it is not authentic! 


Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 
Seller: jmab4987
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271817359973?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
Comments:


----------



## Fashionforkeeps

How come i can only post one picture?


----------



## unoma

2015.sembr said:


> I asked the seller for a photo of the date stamp tab and this is what they sent me
> 
> Original posting
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Black-C...item234e5a6e83





2015.sembr said:


> This is also the inside of the bag that the seller sent me
> 
> Original posting
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Black-C...item234e5a6e83



Auction link NOT opening


----------



## unoma

2015.sembr said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine mini luggage tote shopper black smooth good condition 4000$
> 
> Listing number:231522197763
> 
> Seller: fashionshophop
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231522197763?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Not enough to authenticate.
And Seller sold a Fake Tie bag


----------



## unoma

2015.sembr said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: New Auth Celine Mini luggage All black calf leather Tote Bag Classic
> 
> Listing number:281651090407
> 
> Seller: aprhampt4udo
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281651090407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Hi Unoma Heres some more photo I got from the seller



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Pls authenticate for me
> Item number: mini celine luggage
> Seller: anujenkh
> Listing number:271827852525
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/271827852525?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks Unoma..



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Displaycase said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this please:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171736979924
> 
> Many thanks



Next time use the correct format.
Yellow trio is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Pinkinpurple1 said:


> Hello unoma,  Seller not selling this bag on eBay, wants me to buy offline because paypal expensive. She did not list this bag



I suggest you contact a third party authenticator.
But i wouldn't pay seller via bank transfer.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Displaycase said:


> And this as well please:
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281644866252



Repost your request by using the correct format.


----------



## unoma

blairxoxo said:


> Please help me authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage
> Item number: 111625534907
> Seller: beccal24
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111625534907?nav=SEARCH



Micro is Authentic


----------



## unoma

aiboree said:


> Good day
> Please help me authenticate this celine nano that i won from an auction here in japan. Attached are pictures serial number cannot be found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950857
> View attachment 2950858
> View attachment 2950859
> View attachment 2950860
> View attachment 2950861
> View attachment 2950862
> View attachment 2950863
> View attachment 2950864
> View attachment 2950865
> View attachment 2950866


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

denise1973 said:


> So if that one is authentic...Surely the Celine bag i have is authentic
> even know it as the exact serial number as the one you authenticated
> 
> 
> heres my bag
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/077_2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/078_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/071_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/068_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/081_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/074_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/media/073_1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
> 
> Thank You


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Here is more pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951222
> View attachment 2951223
> View attachment 2951224
> View attachment 2951225
> View attachment 2951226
> View attachment 2951227
> View attachment 2951228
> View attachment 2951229
> View attachment 2951230
> View attachment 2951231





jianjaneyang said:


> View attachment 2951232
> View attachment 2951233
> View attachment 2951235
> View attachment 2951236
> View attachment 2951237
> View attachment 2951238
> View attachment 2951239
> View attachment 2951240
> View attachment 2951241
> View attachment 2951242



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano in Jungle
> Item Number: 1034
> Seller: Libraluxe
> Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-jungle-khaki-nano-luggage
> Comments: Thank you for your help!



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

magpie30 said:


> hi, can you authenticate this celine bag for me pls?Item:
> Listing Number: Listing #: 868443188
> Seller: macy24
> Link:http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=868443188&permanent=0
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you. http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=868443188&permanent=0




Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Fashionforkeeps said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Or anyone's expertise, please help in authenticating this bag. Was stoked thinking I got a great deal but after some investigation I have some doubts. Please help! I need to send back ASAP if it is not authentic!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number:
> Seller: jmab4987
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271817359973?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> Comments:





Fashionforkeeps said:


> How come i can only post one picture?



Nano is a Fake


----------



## aiboree

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
> 
> Good luck




Heres the auction link i already paid for it so i took a picture of it when i got it  hope you can help

http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e159647215?


----------



## magpie30

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


thank you Unoma!


----------



## sherylwee22

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag please? Bid is ending soon hence if it's authentic then I'll buy, thanks a lot  

http://m.ebay.com/itm/221728735874?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Celine Trapeze Small


----------



## 2015.sembr

unoma said:


> Auction link NOT opening



http://www.ebay.com/itm/151638404739?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pursejunkie101

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



Thank you Unoma!


----------



## 2015.sembr

Please authenticate this Celine handbag

Item: Celine Phantom Luggage Brown Medium HandBag
Item Number: 251903933868
Seller: patus-myyxw
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa6a4fdac


----------



## blairxoxo

unoma said:


> Micro is Authentic




Thank you !


----------



## blairxoxo

Please authenticate this Celine handbag



Name: celine mini black pebbled leather luggage

Item Number: 301578170252

Seller: luckytoypoodle 

Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/301578170252

Attached is the stamp .


----------



## gracellelondon

can someone authenticate this please

thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181704700900?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate! &#128513;

Seller-aznfrow
Link-http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281652005934 
Listing number-


----------



## pucci3985

281652005934- listing number thnx! Sry!!!


----------



## parmun

please help authenticate this Celine Mini

Seller-OLGMAK4
LINK-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Mini-Lugguage-Handbag-/221734314387?nma=true&si=hbkYdDGLnztl1sWpvqsw2CiSCUI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

PHOTOBUCKET LINK-http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Parswati_Chaudhuri/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1

LISTING NUMBER-221734314387

COMMENT-
PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE HIS CELINE MINI. I AM A LITTLE WARY OF THE TAG AS IT ONLY HAS ONE LINE OF NUMBERS AND NOT TWO LIKE MOST AND DOES NOT HAVE THE 'MADE IN ITALY' IMRINTED EBLOW THE TWO NUMBER LINES.I AM THUS RQUESTING YOUR ADVICE AS I AM NOT AS EXPERT AS YOU AUTHENTICATORS AND DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THE SERAIL TABS AND ITS VARIATIONS.


----------



## heartfelt

Hi Unoma,

Can you please authenticate when you have a moment? Thanks so much!

Item: CELINE Spring 2013 Medium Python Multi-Color Trapeze
Item Number: 161655529163
Seller: abdelhana
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161655529163?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## blairxoxo

blairxoxo said:


> Please authenticate this Celine handbag
> 
> 
> 
> Name: celine mini black pebbled leather luggage
> 
> Item Number: 301578170252
> 
> Seller: luckytoypoodle
> 
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/301578170252
> 
> Attached is the stamp .
> 
> View attachment 2952167




Here's so more pics from the seller


----------



## amychen99

Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Boogie Black / Silver Tote Bag
Listing Number:321716758479
Seller: dickos2929
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae7d027cf
Comments: Can any expert please authenticate this Celine bag? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## angelstar17

Please help authenticate this Celine, thank you in advance!!


Item:100% AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM CALFSKIN HANDBAG *RARE COLOR AND SOLD OUT*
Listing Number:231523959012
Seller:jandillc2015 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e7e740e4
Comments:


----------



## angelstar17

Please help with this one also, Thank you very much!!!

Item:Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Handbag Calfskin
Listing Number: 161660167755
Seller:slonsieke
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...848df68&pid=100034&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=151640783921


----------



## badhabitat03

Please help auth.
Thank you!

Item: Authentic Celine Small Trapeze
Listing number: 301585523993
Seller: luckytoypoodle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4637e5e519


----------



## unoma

aiboree said:


> Good day
> Please help me authenticate this celine nano that i won from an auction here in japan. Attached are pictures serial number cannot be found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950857
> View attachment 2950858
> View attachment 2950859
> View attachment 2950860
> View attachment 2950861
> View attachment 2950862
> View attachment 2950863
> View attachment 2950864
> View attachment 2950865
> View attachment 2950866





aiboree said:


> Heres the auction link i already paid for it so i took a picture of it when i got it  hope you can help
> 
> http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e159647215?



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

magpie30 said:


> thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

sherylwee22 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag please? Bid is ending soon hence if it's authentic then I'll buy, thanks a lot
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/221728735874?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Celine Trapeze Small



Next time, use the correct format.
Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

pursejunkie101 said:


> Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

blairxoxo said:


> Thank you !


----------



## unoma

blairxoxo said:


> Please authenticate this Celine handbag
> 
> 
> 
> Name: celine mini black pebbled leather luggage
> 
> Item Number: 301578170252
> 
> Seller: luckytoypoodle
> 
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/301578170252
> 
> Attached is the stamp .
> 
> View attachment 2952167



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

gracellelondon said:


> can someone authenticate this please
> 
> thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181704700900?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Next time, use the correct format.
Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate! &#128513;
> 
> Seller-aznfrow
> Link-http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281652005934
> Listing number-


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281652005...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281652005934&_rdc=1
Next time, use the correct format.
Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> please help authenticate this Celine Mini
> 
> Seller-OLGMAK4
> LINK-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Mini-Lugguage-Handbag-/221734314387?nma=true&si=hbkYdDGLnztl1sWpvqsw2CiSCUI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> PHOTOBUCKET LINK-http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Parswati_Chaudhuri/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> LISTING NUMBER-221734314387
> 
> COMMENT-
> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE HIS CELINE MINI. I AM A LITTLE WARY OF THE TAG AS IT ONLY HAS ONE LINE OF NUMBERS AND NOT TWO LIKE MOST AND DOES NOT HAVE THE 'MADE IN ITALY' IMRINTED EBLOW THE TWO NUMBER LINES.I AM THUS RQUESTING YOUR ADVICE AS I AM NOT AS EXPERT AS YOU AUTHENTICATORS AND DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THE SERAIL TABS AND ITS VARIATIONS.


Next time, use the correct format. NOT enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> Please help authenticate this Celine, thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> Item:100% AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM CALFSKIN HANDBAG *RARE COLOR AND SOLD OUT*
> Listing Number:231523959012
> Seller:jandillc2015
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e7e740e4
> Comments:



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

badhabitat03 said:


> Please help auth.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Small Trapeze
> Listing number: 301585523993
> Seller: luckytoypoodle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4637e5e519



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## Cas202

Please Help me authenticate this bag
I bout it on Ebay but I´m not shure. The bag is a good quality leather outside and inside, but the snake seems to be leather with a good snake print

Thanks

eBay item number:261805049290
Seller   labelle_family (378 )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trapeze-Bag...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Cas202

Thanks


----------



## parmun

unoma said:


> Next time, use the correct format. NOT enough photos to authenticate



Hi i did submit the photo bucket link with extra photos.
its here

PHOTOBUCKET LINK-http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Parswati_Chaudhuri/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1Seller-OLGMAK4



Seller- OLGMAK4
LINK-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Mini-Lugguage-Handbag-/221734314387?nma=true&si=hbkYdDGLnztl1sWpvqsw2CiSCUI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
LISTING NUMBER-221734314387
COMMENT-
PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE HIS CELINE MINI. I AM A LITTLE WARY OF THE TAG AS IT ONLY HAS ONE LINE OF NUMBERS AND NOT TWO LIKE MOST AND DOES NOT HAVE THE 'MADE IN ITALY' IMRINTED EBLOW THE TWO NUMBER LINES.I AM THUS RQUESTING YOUR ADVICE AS I AM NOT AS EXPERT AS YOU AUTHENTICATORS AND DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THE SERAIL TABS AND ITS VARIATIONS.
---End Quote---


----------



## stiees

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Seller: www. willhaben.at
Link:
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ssoires/celine-paris-117327467?adId=117327467


More Fotos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zf2j86hga5dvq8d/AADiSVOVb9Eq7fORFAyjtQBFa?dl=0

Hi, i bought a celine Mini Luggage from a second hand forum in Austria last week, i have no receipt, no dustbag, no certification. It looks original, but i am not sure because i heard, that celine bags never have "lampo" zipps.
Does anyone know, if this is true?


----------



## playingonclouds

Hi experts, I need your opinion, please?

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 4923372595
Seller: N/A
Link: http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/4923372595.html
Comments: I've requested for additional pics as well.

Thank you SOO much!


----------



## Njm5345

Please confirm: 
*
Item*: Sac Celine Trapeze Rouge Fermetures Dorées Facture Invoice Bag Red Gold Medium 

*Seller:  *
 serenastag                      (464                     )

*eBay item number:*
161663555442

* Link: *http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sac-Celine-T...3993&clkid=5257175531492615276&_qi=RTM2067268

*Comments: Additional closeup of tag as per below:*

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/YKUAAOSwEeFVIpzR/$_4.JPG


----------



## unoma

Njm5345 said:


> Please confirm:
> *
> Item*: Sac Celine Trapeze Rouge Fermetures Dorées Facture Invoice Bag Red Gold Medium
> 
> *Seller:  *
> serenastag                      (464                     )
> 
> *eBay item number:*
> 161663555442
> 
> * Link: *http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sac-Celine-T...3993&clkid=5257175531492615276&_qi=RTM2067268
> 
> *Comments: Additional closeup of tag as per below:*
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/YKUAAOSwEeFVIpzR/$_4.JPG




Trapeze is Auth
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/YKUAAOSwEeFVIpzR/$_4.JPG


----------



## unoma

playingonclouds said:


> Hi experts, I need your opinion, please?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 4923372595
> Seller: N/A
> Link: http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/4923372595.html
> Comments: I've requested for additional pics as well.
> 
> Thank you SOO much!



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: www. willhaben.at
> Link:
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ssoires/celine-paris-117327467?adId=117327467
> 
> 
> More Fotos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zf2j86hga5dvq8d/AADiSVOVb9Eq7fORFAyjtQBFa?dl=0
> 
> Hi, i bought a celine Mini Luggage from a second hand forum in Austria last week, i have no receipt, no dustbag, no certification. It looks original, but i am not sure because i heard, that celine bags never have "lampo" zipps.
> Does anyone know, if this is true?



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> Hi i did submit the photo bucket link with extra photos.
> its here
> 
> PHOTOBUCKET LINK-http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Parswati_Chaudhuri/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1Seller-OLGMAK4
> 
> 
> 
> Seller- OLGMAK4
> LINK-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Mini-Lugguage-Handbag-/221734314387?nma=true&si=hbkYdDGLnztl1sWpvqsw2CiSCUI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> LISTING NUMBER-221734314387
> COMMENT-
> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE HIS CELINE MINI. I AM A LITTLE WARY OF THE TAG AS IT ONLY HAS ONE LINE OF NUMBERS AND NOT TWO LIKE MOST AND DOES NOT HAVE THE 'MADE IN ITALY' IMRINTED EBLOW THE TWO NUMBER LINES.I AM THUS RQUESTING YOUR ADVICE AS I AM NOT AS EXPERT AS YOU AUTHENTICATORS AND DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THE SERAIL TABS AND ITS VARIATIONS.
> ---End Quote---




MINI is a FAKE

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Pa...Uploads/image_zpsioafp5qn.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## unoma

Cas202 said:


> Please Help me authenticate this bag
> I bout it on Ebay but I´m not shure. The bag is a good quality leather outside and inside, but the snake seems to be leather with a good snake print
> 
> Thanks
> 
> eBay item number:261805049290
> Seller   labelle_family (378 )
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trapeze-Bag...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





Cas202 said:


> Thanks



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## playingonclouds

Thank you for saving me time, effort and money!


----------



## Njm5345

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/YKUAAOSwEeFVIpzR/$_4.JPG


Unoma your confirmation is much appreciated. Thank you babe. Very excited to add this to my collection.  :kiss:


----------



## pucci3985

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281652005...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281652005934&_rdc=1
> Next time, use the correct format.
> Phantom is Auth


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Lauren =-) 
Sorry about format!


----------



## parmun

unoma said:


> MINI is a FAKE
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Pa...Uploads/image_zpsioafp5qn.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


 

thanks so much, much appreciated, thanks for saving me time and money and most of all peace of mind..


----------



## heartfelt

Hi Unoma,

Is there a different photo I should be asking for other than the attached one?



unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking





heartfelt said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate when you have a moment? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: CELINE Spring 2013 Medium Python Multi-Color Trapeze
> Item Number: 161655529163
> Seller: abdelhana
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161655529163?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baggrl

Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Camel
Listing/Item #: 76182
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-76182

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aldal

Hi,

Celine Smooth Small Mini Black Luggage Leather Tote Bag #

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smoo...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ec2d635

seller: cadher-gajipy

item #: 181710018101

Comments: skeptical because seller has no feedback


----------



## badhabitat03

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate


See attached. Requested a few more photos.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/2krry2kqi6nhgki/Screen%20Shot%202015-04-06%20at%2012.59.41%20PM.png?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2krry2kqi6nhgki/Screen Shot 2015-04-06 at 12.59.41 PM.png?dl=0


----------



## Rae3

Item: Vintage Celine
Listing Number:14772554
Seller: Angie
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/brown-leather-handbag-1540006.shtml
Comments: I already purchased this bag but would like like to make sure that it is authentic. I can provide more photos if needed. Thank you!


----------



## sherylwee22

Please authenticate this Celine handbag



Name: Celine Trapeze Bag Burgundy Black Suede Leather Handbag

Item Number: 251905822149

Seller: umkev 

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251905822149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seller claims there is no serial number inside the bag which is kinda dodgy, appreciate it that you can help me check this bag. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Diamond88

Please authenticate 

Name :  bnwt celine micro souris luggage handbag
Item number : 191552565403
Seller : crazybeautiful.things_08
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bnwt-Celine-Micro-Souris-Luggage-Handbag-Bag-/191552565403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c996c309b


----------



## Diamond88

Please authenticate 

Name : celine micro luggage souris 
Item: 251896050281
Seller: autheniclovers
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Souris-Leather-Tote-Bag-Handbag-mint-condition-/251896050281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa62cb269


Thanks !!!


----------



## parmun

Name : Celine mini luggage(jungle/hunter color)

Item number :201321417043
Seller : 42066
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini-Luggage-Jungle-Khaki-/201321417043?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

please help authenticate this celine-seller is due on the zipper pic


----------



## parmun

Name : Celine mini luggage red
Item number :181697657360
Seller : tf3252254
Linkhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage/181697657360?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30002%26meid%3Db22ae56f5ee344cc8f3471081df5a1f6%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D151642175467&rt=nc

comment-please help authenticate this celine


----------



## parmun

Name : Celine mini luggage 
Item number :291424322946
Seller : berrifashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291424322946
comment-please help authenticate this celine


----------



## parmun

ITEM:Celine micro luggage
seller: ONON
link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-dark-navy-2066274/?tref=closet
COMMENT-PLEASE CAN YOU HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS MICRO


----------



## parmun

PLEASE PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE

Name : celine micro luggage souris 
Item: 291406253564
Seller: 3999KRISTINA
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291406253564

Thanks !!!


----------



## Amanda321go

Item: Celine Phantom Orange
Listing Number: 271825619341
Seller: high-end-perfumes
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341 
Comments: Hi again, could you please validate this bag for me please


----------



## its_foxy

Hi there!

A celine luggage bag..

Item: Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Handbag Calfskin
Listing Number: 161660167755
Seller: slonsieke
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161660167755?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The seller was identified before selling another celine as authentic, hopefully this is too.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> A celine luggage bag..
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Handbag Calfskin
> Listing Number: 161660167755
> Seller: slonsieke
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161660167755?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The seller was identified before selling another celine as authentic, hopefully this is too.
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Orange
> Listing Number: 271825619341
> Seller: high-end-perfumes
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341
> Comments: Hi again, could you please validate this bag for me please



Phantom is Auth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271825619...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271825619341&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Diamond88 said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Name : celine micro luggage souris
> Item: 251896050281
> Seller: autheniclovers
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Souris-Leather-Tote-Bag-Handbag-mint-condition-/251896050281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa62cb269
> 
> 
> Thanks !!!



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

Diamond88 said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Name :  bnwt celine micro souris luggage handbag
> Item number : 191552565403
> Seller : crazybeautiful.things_08
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bnwt-Celine-Micro-Souris-Luggage-Handbag-Bag-/191552565403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c996c309b



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

sherylwee22 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine handbag
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Celine Trapeze Bag Burgundy Black Suede Leather Handbag
> 
> Item Number: 251905822149
> 
> Seller: umkev
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251905822149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> seller claims there is no serial number inside the bag which is kinda dodgy, appreciate it that you can help me check this bag. Thanks a lot!


Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Rae3 said:


> Item: Vintage Celine
> Listing Number:14772554
> Seller: Angie
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/brown-leather-handbag-1540006.shtml
> Comments: I already purchased this bag but would like like to make sure that it is authentic. I can provide more photos if needed. Thank you!



Would need to see more photos.


----------



## unoma

badhabitat03 said:


> See attached. Requested a few more photos.
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2krry2kqi6nhgki/Screen%20Shot%202015-04-06%20at%2012.59.41%20PM.png?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2krry2kqi6nhgki/Screen Shot 2015-04-06 at 12.59.41 PM.png?dl=0


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Celine Smooth Small Mini Black Luggage Leather Tote Bag #
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smoo...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ec2d635
> 
> seller: cadher-gajipy
> 
> item #: 181710018101
> 
> Comments: skeptical because seller has no feedback



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

baggrl said:


> Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Camel
> Listing/Item #: 76182
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-76182
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Is there a different photo I should be asking for other than the attached one?



Ask for zipper marking at the back of the zip pocket


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lauren =-)
> Sorry about format!


----------



## unoma

Njm5345 said:


> Unoma your confirmation is much appreciated. Thank you babe. Very excited to add this to my collection.  :kiss:


----------



## unoma

playingonclouds said:


> Thank you for saving me time, effort and money!



Better luck next time


----------



## Katesxo

Item: celine mini luggage
Listing Number: 321713910804
Seller: timot.grigs
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321713910804

Item: celine mini luggage
Listing number: 281652052747
Seller: smariesnyder 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281652052747

Hello! Please help me authenticate these bags. I'm looking to purchase one of them today.
Thanks!


----------



## sherylwee22

Please authenticate this Celine handbag



Name: Celine trapeze

Item Number: 161658366360

Seller: belucci.2012

Link: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/161658366360?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## baggrl

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Thx.


----------



## sherylwee22

Please authenticate this Celine handbag


Name: Celine trapeze

Item Number: 161658369425

Seller: belucci.2012

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/161658369425?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Bbch1c

unoma said:


> Photos are dark and blurry.
> But bag looks good


Thanks Unoma for all your help. I received these pictures from the seller. Can you assist? 

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/primnprettypr/library/ 

Thank you again!


----------



## yellowshoe

Can you please help to see if this is authentic? Thank you

Item:Celin Nano
Listing Number: eBay item number:161658359340
Seller:belucci.2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161658359...l4455&_trkparms=gh1g=I161658359340.N7.S2.M310


waiting for a reply


----------



## allyn

Hi!

Can someone kindly tell me if this is authentic:

Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Tote
Listing Number: eBay item number:261839473263
Seller: y-ceci2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6d94a6f 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## yuxijojo

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom bag. I ordered this bag from the flash sale website Myhabit last week. I paid $2500+ for it.

Celine Phantom
Purchased: Apr, 2015
Seller: Myhabit
Price: $2500

I just received this bag today. The leather seems too soft comparing with my Celine luggage tote purchased in 2013. Here are the pictures I took. Please let me know if you need other pictures to make the decision.

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Yuxi_Ji/library/Celine

Let me know if the link doesn't work


----------



## xsimplistics

Hi it would be greatly appreciated if this Celine Phantom can be authenticated. 
Thank you in advance! 

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 161666170861
Seller: montilicious
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Taup...861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a40dffed


----------



## escariina

Please comment on the authenticity of this bag:

Item : olive green drummed/pebbled luggage
Listing : NA
Seller :FTD lollipuff
Link:
https://www.lollipuff.com/Celine/64...bbled-leather-celine-mini-luggage-handbag-bag

Many many thanks


----------



## parmun

Name: Celine mini

Item Number: 171744573726

Seller: luxur.us2015

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171744573726

please please authenticate, your expert opinion is much needed

extra photos-http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Parswati_Chaudhuri/media/_0-5_zpsenmmppmp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## aldal

I'm not to familiar with The Real Real. Hoping someone can let me know if it's legit!

CÉLINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE
Seller: N/A
Item Number: CEL24203
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-mini-luggage-tote-82


----------



## gracellelondon

Name : Celine phantom 
Item number :271825619341
Seller : high-end-perfumes
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341 
comment-please help authenticate this celine
Thanks unoma


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Name: Celine mini in dark and bright blue
Item Number: 171744573726
Seller: luxur.us2015
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171744573726
comment: kindly can you please auth this bag for me, have been looking for one, for years


----------



## Taro

Item: Celine box bag
Item Number: 131473933906
Seller: cyu0902
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131473933906
Comments: Seller says she doesn't have any tags but she provides additional pics of the bag when I ask for them in PM. Please let me know if this is authentic since I have been looking for a box in this color for a while now!


----------



## jellibelligirl

Found this from a seller on IG. Please let me know if it's real because it's being sold REALLY cheap.


----------



## gracellelondon

Amanda321go said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Orange
> Listing Number: 271825619341
> Seller: high-end-perfumes
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341
> Comments: Hi again, could you please validate this bag for me please



Hi were you successful in purchasing this ?&#128522;


----------



## Gengen

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Hi Unoma appreciate your help as always..here's some more photos from the seller. Thank you


----------



## Amanda321go

gracellelondon said:


> Hi were you successful in purchasing this ?&#128522;



Hi, no I didn't win this!


----------



## Argymay

Hi ladies, would you mind looking at the following bag. Thanks for your advice!

Item: Celine nano luggage 
Listing Number: 181708721554
Seller: glitterscloset
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181708721554?_mwBanner=1


----------



## unoma

Katesxo said:


> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number: 321713910804
> Seller: timot.grigs
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321713910804
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 281652052747
> Seller: smariesnyder
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281652052747
> 
> Hello! Please help me authenticate these bags. I'm looking to purchase one of them today.
> Thanks!



*Next time post one item at a time to advoid mistakes.

Mini is a FAKE*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*
This Mini need more photos to authenticate
serial number and zipper marking.*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281652052...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281652052747&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

sherylwee22 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine handbag
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Celine trapeze
> 
> Item Number: 161658366360
> 
> Seller: belucci.2012
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/161658366360?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

baggrl said:


> Thx.


----------



## unoma

sherylwee22 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine handbag
> 
> 
> Name: Celine trapeze
> 
> Item Number: 161658369425
> 
> Seller: belucci.2012
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/161658369425?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

Bbch1c said:


> Thanks Unoma for all your help. I received these pictures from the seller. Can you assist?
> 
> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/primnprettypr/library/
> 
> Thank you again!



Mini is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

yellowshoe said:


> Can you please help to see if this is authentic? Thank you
> 
> Item:Celin Nano
> Listing Number: eBay item number:161658359340
> Seller:belucci.2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161658359...l4455&_trkparms=gh1g=I161658359340.N7.S2.M310
> 
> 
> waiting for a reply



Need to see zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

allyn said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone kindly tell me if this is authentic:
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas Tote
> Listing Number: eBay item number:261839473263
> Seller: y-ceci2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6d94a6f
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xsimplistics said:


> Hi it would be greatly appreciated if this Celine Phantom can be authenticated.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 161666170861
> Seller: montilicious
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Taup...861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a40dffed



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

yuxijojo said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom bag. I ordered this bag from the flash sale website Myhabit last week. I paid $2500+ for it.
> 
> Celine Phantom
> Purchased: Apr, 2015
> Seller: Myhabit
> Price: $2500
> 
> I just received this bag today. The leather seems too soft comparing with my Celine luggage tote purchased in 2013. Here are the pictures I took. Please let me know if you need other pictures to make the decision.
> 
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Yuxi_Ji/library/Celine
> 
> Let me know if the link doesn't work



I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> Please comment on the authenticity of this bag:
> 
> Item : olive green drummed/pebbled luggage
> Listing : NA
> Seller :FTD lollipuff
> Link:
> https://www.lollipuff.com/Celine/64...bbled-leather-celine-mini-luggage-handbag-bag
> 
> Many many thanks



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> I'm not to familiar with The Real Real. Hoping someone can let me know if it's legit!
> 
> CÉLINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE
> Seller: N/A
> Item Number: CEL24203
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-mini-luggage-tote-82


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

gracellelondon said:


> Name : Celine phantom
> Item number :271825619341
> Seller : high-end-perfumes
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341
> comment-please help authenticate this celine
> Thanks unoma



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## yellowshoe

Thank you for your reply. Here are lots of extra photos:

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/michellezhao80/library/


----------



## yellowshoe

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking and serial number


Thanks for your reply unoma&#65292; here are lots of extra photos http://s300.photobucket.com/user/michellezhao80/library/


----------



## unoma

Taro said:


> Item: Celine box bag
> Item Number: 131473933906
> Seller: cyu0902
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131473933906
> Comments: Seller says she doesn't have any tags but she provides additional pics of the bag when I ask for them in PM. Please let me know if this is authentic since I have been looking for a box in this color for a while now!



Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jellibelligirl said:


> Found this from a seller on IG. Please let me know if it's real because it's being sold REALLY cheap.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Gengen said:


> Hi Unoma appreciate your help as always..here's some more photos from the seller. Thank you



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Argymay said:


> Hi ladies, would you mind looking at the following bag. Thanks for your advice!
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing Number: 181708721554
> Seller: glitterscloset
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181708721554?_mwBanner=1



Nano is Auth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181708721...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181708721554&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

yellowshoe said:


> Can you please help to see if this is authentic? Thank you
> 
> Item:Celin Nano
> Listing Number: eBay item number:161658359340
> Seller:belucci.2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161658359...l4455&_trkparms=gh1g=I161658359340.N7.S2.M310
> 
> 
> waiting for a reply





yellowshoe said:


> Thank you for your reply. Here are lots of extra photos:
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/user/michellezhao80/library/





yellowshoe said:


> Thanks for your reply unoma&#65292; here are lots of extra photos http://s300.photobucket.com/user/michellezhao80/library/



Nano is Auth


----------



## yellowshoe

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Thank you very much and have a nice day


----------



## Bbch1c

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## sikiwong

unoma said:


> Photos arent enough to authenticate


Thanks Unoma, here are more photos.

http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14228084.jpg
http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14228084_2.jpg
http://www.tradeduck.com/uploads/96657_14228084_3.jpg

Are these enough? Thank you in advance!


----------



## escariina

thanks and much appreciation!


----------



## apo

Item: CELINE TRAPEZE
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: jessica542
Link:http://shop-hers.com/products/126586-jessica542-celine-satchel
Comments: Hi, I'm new to this forum. Really interested in this one, please help me! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gengen

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/251877923700

Ty


----------



## Gengen

unoma said:


> Auction link?



http://m.ebay.com/itm/251877923700


----------



## allyn

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi, 

She provided the following pictures of the zipper, but she said didn't know where to find the serial code on the bag... thanks for your help!!


----------



## Rae3

Item: Vintage Celine
Listing Number:14772554
Seller: Angie
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-1540006.shtml
Comments: I tried to attach more pictures under manage attachments but  every time it comes up with this error message "Your submission could  not be processed because a security token was missing. Check this thread for information on how to resolve this on your end. If you continue having issues, please inform the tPF admin and describe the action you performed before you received this error."


----------



## gracellelondon

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Is this what you mean by zipper marking


----------



## gracellelondon

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Another picture


----------



## gracellelondon

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



...


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Name: Celine mini in dark and bright blue
Item Number: 171744573726
Seller: luxur.us2015
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171744573726
comment: kindly can you please auth this bag for me, have been looking for one, for years


----------



## sherylwee22

Please authenticate this Celine handbag


Name: Celine luggage

Item Number: 231522875751

Seller: olgabr86

Link: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/231522875751?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item 2:

Name: Celine Trio Large

Item Number: 171748383859

Seller: hugy2013

Link: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/171748383859?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you!


----------



## LVOEDZINE

unoma Name: Celine mini

Item Number: 171744573726

Seller: luxur.us2015

Link: [URL said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171744573726[/URL]
> 
> waitig for your reply
> pls HELP


----------



## Verajuru

Please authenticate this bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phan...id=100012&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=151640990458#viTabs_0


----------



## juicybrat

Hi just wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Celine phantom

Seller: n/a 

Listing: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4962556052.html

Comments: she said her friend bought it for her in Paris. Had a receipt but I'm not sure that's a reputable store since I cannot tell. She said she doesn't have the price tag since her friend didn't want to claim it.

Here's some more photos 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank u in advance


----------



## Argymay

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181708721...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181708721554&_rdc=1


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Purses2015

Title: Celine trapeze medium size bag
Item number: 331432158329
Seller: smartecinc
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-Celi...Bag-FREE-Express-1-Day-Shipping-/331432158329
Comment: It's for my wife. Please let me know it's auth before I pay this guy. Thanks.


----------



## Kimmish

Item: Celine trio
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: hugy2013
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/171748383859?nav=SEARCH
Comments: Please authenticate this trio. Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

yellowshoe said:


> Thank you very much and have a nice day


----------



## unoma

Bbch1c said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## unoma

apo said:


> Item: CELINE TRAPEZE
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: jessica542
> Link:http://shop-hers.com/products/126586-jessica542-celine-satchel
> Comments: Hi, I'm new to this forum. Really interested in this one, please help me! Thanks in advance.



Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> thanks and much appreciation!


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> Name: Celine mini in dark and bright blue
> Item Number: 171744573726
> Seller: luxur.us2015
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171744573726
> comment: kindly can you please auth this bag for me, have been looking for one, for years



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> unoma Name: Celine mini
> 
> Item Number: 171744573726
> 
> Seller: luxur.us2015
> 
> Link: [URL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171744573726[/URL]
> 
> waitig for your reply
> pls HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini is a Fake
Click to expand...


----------



## unoma

juicybrat said:


> Hi just wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Celine phantom
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> Listing: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4962556052.html
> 
> Comments: she said her friend bought it for her in Paris. Had a receipt but I'm not sure that's a reputable store since I cannot tell. She said she doesn't have the price tag since her friend didn't want to claim it.
> 
> Here's some more photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956092
> View attachment 2956093
> View attachment 2956094
> View attachment 2956095
> 
> 
> Thank u in advance



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Argymay said:


> Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## unoma

Purses2015 said:


> Title: Celine trapeze medium size bag
> Item number: 331432158329
> Seller: smartecinc
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-Celi...Bag-FREE-Express-1-Day-Shipping-/331432158329
> Comment: It's for my wife. Please let me know it's auth before I pay this guy. Thanks.



Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

Kimmish said:


> Item: Celine trio
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: hugy2013
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/171748383859?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: Please authenticate this trio. Thank you so much


Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## julieeem

Hi! I´m new here, but I would really appriciate if you guys would help me to find out if this bag is authentic! 

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 231523959012
Seller: jandillc2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23152395901...trkparms=gh1g=I231523959012.N5.S2.M616.R1.TR2
Comments: Said to be bought in Los Angels.

Thank you so much. 
Xo


----------



## gracellelondon

Item: Celine Phantom Orange
Listing Number: 271825619341
Seller: high-end-perfumes
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341
 could you please validate this bag for me please 
@ unoma this is the original post plus I added the pictures of the zipper marking in my previous posts


----------



## jp23

Hello! Was was wondering what your opinion was in regards to this bag! Thanks! 

Item: celine gray mini tote
Listing #: N/A
Seller: naszy13

Link:http://******/1Oef99a


Additional photos!


----------



## sherylwee22

Please authenticate this Celine handbag


Name: Celine luggage

Item Number: 231522875751

Seller: olgabr86

Link: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/23152287575...ATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## jianjaneyang

Hi... Can someone help me authenticate this celine trapeze?

Item: celine trapeze 
Listing number: m963529548
Seller: prettynpink09
Link: http://item.mercariapp.com/gl/m963529548
Comment: additional photo


----------



## jianjaneyang

jianjaneyang said:


> Hi... Can someone help me authenticate this celine trapeze?
> 
> Item: celine trapeze
> Listing number: m963529548
> Seller: prettynpink09
> Link: http://item.mercariapp.com/gl/m963529548
> Comment: additional photo
> 
> View attachment 2956570
> View attachment 2956571
> View attachment 2956572
> View attachment 2956573
> View attachment 2956574
> View attachment 2956575
> View attachment 2956577
> View attachment 2956578
> View attachment 2956579
> View attachment 2956580




More pic





Thanks you!!!


----------



## juicybrat

Thank u! Just wondering how do u read the date code?


----------



## parmun

Item:CELINE Mini Luggage (Jungle/Khaki)
Listing Number:201326315920
Seller:42066
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edffbc990

CommentsLS HELP AUTH, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## parmun

Item:CELINE Mini Luggage 
Listing Number:231522875751
Seller:OLGABR86
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/23152287575...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=231522875751&_rdc=1
CommentsLS HELP AUTH, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## alya92

Item:Celine Mini Luggage Handbag multi colours 
eBay listing number:191552497472
Seller: tonbla1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Handbag-multi-colours-100-AUTHENTIC-/191552497472?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Sbje7mqRAhQ082YxWEJaF8apdVk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Can you please authenticate this Celine mini luggage from ebay. I know this listing already ended but the seller offer me a second chance offer since the buyer did not pay for the item. My concern is that the celine bag looks very old and not sturdy anymore with some peel and scuff on the leather. I reckon the low starting price probably due to the poor condition of the bag but again it could be just a fake bag. Can you please authenticate this bag for a peace of mind. 
Thank you and really appreciate it! xxx

Regards,
Alya


----------



## parmun

Item:CELINE Micro Luggage
Seller:authenticlovers
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a09fc04c#viTabs_0
listing number:221738156108
CommentsLS HELP AUTH, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## parmun

Item:CELINE Micro Luggage
Seller:authenticlovers
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a0333f8e
listing number:221731045262

CommentsLS HELP AUTH, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT 

PLEASE PLEASE HELP


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item:celine mini
Listing Number:271826698096   
Seller:lovelouievuitton
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...OdY9%2BtVfJUT1P6uM234%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:in need of our help. PLEASE PLEASE HELP BIDDING OVER BUT SELLER IS OFFERING A SECOND CHANCE, PLS HELP


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item:celine mini
Listing Number:271826698096   
Seller:lovelouievuitton
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-...vip=true&rt=nc
Comments:in need of our help. PLEASE PLEASE HELP BIDDING OVER BUT SELLER IS OFFERING A SECOND CHANCE, PLS HELP

pleas eplease help me auth as i nly have till the 11th to make the purchase


----------



## Kimmish

Item: Celine Trio
Listing Number: 131482961524
Seller:risiau2014 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131482961524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Commentslease authenticate this bag. additional photos added


----------



## unoma

julieeem said:


> Hi! I´m new here, but I would really appriciate if you guys would help me to find out if this bag is authentic!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 231523959012
> Seller: jandillc2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23152395901...trkparms=gh1g=I231523959012.N5.S2.M616.R1.TR2
> Comments: Said to be bought in Los Angels.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Xo



Next time do some research, Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

gracellelondon said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Orange
> Listing Number: 271825619341
> Seller: high-end-perfumes
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341
> could you please validate this bag for me please
> @ unoma this is the original post plus I added the pictures of the zipper marking in my previous posts



Next time, ALL all photos and requested together.
Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Hello! Was was wondering what your opinion was in regards to this bag! Thanks!
> 
> Item: celine gray mini tote
> Listing #: N/A
> Seller: naszy13
> 
> Link:http://******/1Oef99a
> 
> 
> Additional photos!
> View attachment 2956524
> View attachment 2956525
> View attachment 2956526
> View attachment 2956527
> View attachment 2956528
> View attachment 2956529



Photos looks stolen. I would pass


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Hi... Can someone help me authenticate this celine trapeze?
> 
> Item: celine trapeze
> Listing number: m963529548
> Seller: prettynpink09
> Link: http://item.mercariapp.com/gl/m963529548
> Comment: additional photo
> 
> View attachment 2956570
> View attachment 2956571
> View attachment 2956572
> View attachment 2956573
> View attachment 2956574
> View attachment 2956575
> View attachment 2956577
> View attachment 2956578
> View attachment 2956579
> View attachment 2956580





jianjaneyang said:


> More pic
> 
> View attachment 2956581
> View attachment 2956582
> 
> 
> Thanks you!!!



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

parmun said:


> Item:CELINE Mini Luggage (Jungle/Khaki)
> Listing Number:201326315920
> Seller:42066
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edffbc990
> 
> CommentsLS HELP AUTH, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

alya92 said:


> Item:Celine Mini Luggage Handbag multi colours
> eBay listing number:191552497472
> Seller: tonbla1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Handbag-multi-colours-100-AUTHENTIC-/191552497472?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Sbje7mqRAhQ082YxWEJaF8apdVk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this Celine mini luggage from ebay. I know this listing already ended but the seller offer me a second chance offer since the buyer did not pay for the item. My concern is that the celine bag looks very old and not sturdy anymore with some peel and scuff on the leather. I reckon the low starting price probably due to the poor condition of the bag but again it could be just a fake bag. Can you please authenticate this bag for a peace of mind.
> Thank you and really appreciate it! xxx
> 
> Regards,
> Alya



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> Item:celine mini
> Listing Number:271826698096
> Seller:lovelouievuitton
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...OdY9%2BtVfJUT1P6uM234%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:in need of our help. PLEASE PLEASE HELP BIDDING OVER BUT SELLER IS OFFERING A SECOND CHANCE, PLS HELP



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Kimmish said:


> Item: Celine Trio
> Listing Number: 131482961524
> Seller:risiau2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131482961524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Commentslease authenticate this bag. additional photos added



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Kimmish

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Here is what the seller has provided me with. Thanks again.


----------



## yanqi420

Item:CELINE belt bag
Listing Number:291427857503
Seller:lavishbeauty
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BELT...503?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43da74345f
Comments: Please help me to authentic this celine belt Thanks


----------



## alya92

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thank you unoma for your expertise. I will go ahead and buy the mini celine. Much love for you! xxx


----------



## alya92

gracellelondon said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Orange
> Listing Number: 271825619341
> Seller: high-end-perfumes
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271825619341
> could you please validate this bag for me please
> @ unoma this is the original post plus I added the pictures of the zipper marking in my previous posts


Hello gracelleondon,
Did u buy the orange phantom bag? I saw the listing in ebay too and I'm pretty sure it's authentic but I wasn't 100% sure at first. I'm glad to hear that unoma said it's authentic. It's a really good bargain! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## turquoisey

Please authenticate. 
Item: celine mini luggage bag in black nwt 
Listing number 171749370635
Seller: loukpeach 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171749370635 

Looks authentic to me. It's just that she has so many designer bags for sale.


----------



## Cristalala

unoma said:


> Bag on the auction is different from the bag you received.
> I want to see ALL the zipper marking on ALL zipper head.



Apologies for the delay.  Please see additional pictures with all zipper markings.  They advertised this as the Phantom. Is this not a Phantom?

*Original post:*

Can you please authenticate this Celine Black Phantom? This was not an auction. I've purchased this from UrbanDaddy - which is a deal site based out of NYC.

Item: Céline Phantom 100% leather handbag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: UrbanDaddy
Link: http://perks.urbandaddy.com/designer-bags-prada-and-celine-0315-celine-phantom-black.html
Comments: The bag I received was not the pebbled leather as pictured. It's a very smooth leather. I noticed when I pulled out the serial tag in the pocket, the serial number was able to be read right side up while the real Phantom handbag purchased from Bergdorf and from the other pictures on this blog, the back of the tag is visible instead of the actual serial number. You would have to turn the bag the other way to read it right side up. The ring with the zipper pull is fairly thin and the black is already coming off. One of the straps only has three slots for the tie closure but the Phantom purchased from Bergdorf has 4 - one to pull the small strap through the larger flap.


----------



## jp23

unoma said:


> Photos looks stolen. I would pass




Thank you Unoma! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## gracellelondon

alya92 said:


> Hello gracelleondon,
> Did u buy the orange phantom bag? I saw the listing in ebay too and I'm pretty sure it's authentic but I wasn't 100% sure at first. I'm glad to hear that unoma said it's authentic. It's a really good bargain! Hope you enjoy it!



Yeah it was almost too good to be true. Confirmed it at the Celine boutique in london also.


----------



## gracellelondon

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Thanks !!


----------



## magpie30

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Celine trapeze? I could not use the proper format as I have already purchased the item from a private seller but I still have my doubts regarding authenticity. Please I need your help.
Item:Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: NA
Seller: D.P.
Link: NA
Comments:


----------



## magpie30

More pictures


----------



## magpie30

Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=861690652
This was the link but it was withdrawn due to question of authenticity but the seller sold this celine trapeze to me cheap. I hope you can help me.


----------



## California009

It would be great if you could help me with this one! Thanks

Item: celine phantom croc 
Listing Number: Number281656283335
Seller: stylesights 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281656283335
Comments


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item: Celine MINI IN DUNE
Listing Number: 281658979789
Seller: MINK3675
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281658979789?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

COMMENT- PLEASE CAN YOU AUTH THIS BAG. STILL IN SEARCH, WONDERING WHEN WILL I GET ONE


----------



## fashuhnforward

Hi,
It would be great if this could be authenticated for me! I won the bid and have already received it. I can provide additional pictures if needed if the ones on the listing are not that clear. I messaged the seller and she "says" it authentic.
Thanks so much! 

Item:Celine Calfskin Black Large Trapeze Handbag Silver Hardware with Duster

Listing Number: 261832262985

Seller: lhollander-us

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calf...dm8UmGedlt%2BXIpSDxG0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  Previously worn but in good condition.


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item: Celine MINI IN TRI COLOR
Listing Number: 111641549257 
 Seller: THEWRLD
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Auth...257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe5ad9c9
COMMENT- PLEASE CAN YOU AUTH THIS BAG. STILL IN SEARCH, WONDERING WHEN WILL I GET ONE


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item: Celine MINI IN gray
Listing Number: 231518852590    
Seller: nycglam1
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e79955ee
COMMENT- PLEASE CAN YOU AUTH THIS BAG. STILL IN SEARCH, WONDERING WHEN WILL I GET ONE


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item: Celine MINI IN WHITE AND BLACK
Listing Number: 171751216607 
 Seller: CHIARA221288
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171751216607
COMMENT- PLEASE CAN YOU AUTH THIS BAG. STILL IN SEARCH,


----------



## ann4427

Item: Celine Trio
Seller: happyboy701
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trio...579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4194233cfb 
Comment: Please authenticate this bag please! 

Thank you!


----------



## elitistamanila

hi can someone please help authenticate this celine mini luggage. bought it from a friend, she doesnt have the cards or store receipt anymore. she also just bought it from another friend previously.

thank you very much


----------



## unoma

yanqi420 said:


> Item:CELINE belt bag
> Listing Number:291427857503
> Seller:lavishbeauty
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BELT...503?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43da74345f
> Comments: Please help me to authentic this celine belt Thanks



Seller stated they can guarantee it is authentic. So i need to see imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

alya92 said:


> Thank you unoma for your expertise. I will go ahead and buy the mini celine. Much love for you! xxx



Good luck


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> Please authenticate.
> Item: celine mini luggage bag in black nwt
> Listing number 171749370635
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171749370635
> 
> Looks authentic to me. It's just that she has so many designer bags for sale.



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

jp23 said:


> Thank you Unoma! [emoji173]&#65039;



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Cristalala said:


> Apologies for the delay.  Please see additional pictures with all zipper markings.  They advertised this as the Phantom. Is this not a Phantom?
> 
> *Original post:*
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Black Phantom? This was not an auction. I've purchased this from UrbanDaddy - which is a deal site based out of NYC.
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom 100% leather handbag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: UrbanDaddy
> Link: http://perks.urbandaddy.com/designer-bags-prada-and-celine-0315-celine-phantom-black.html
> Comments: The bag I received was not the pebbled leather as pictured. It's a very smooth leather. I noticed when I pulled out the serial tag in the pocket, the serial number was able to be read right side up while the real Phantom handbag purchased from Bergdorf and from the other pictures on this blog, the back of the tag is visible instead of the actual serial number. You would have to turn the bag the other way to read it right side up. The ring with the zipper pull is fairly thin and the black is already coming off. One of the straps only has three slots for the tie closure but the Phantom purchased from Bergdorf has 4 - one to pull the small strap through the larger flap.



Phantom looks off


----------



## unoma

gracellelondon said:


> Thanks !!


----------



## unoma

magpie30 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Celine trapeze? I could not use the proper format as I have already purchased the item from a private seller but I still have my doubts regarding authenticity. Please I need your help.
> Item:Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: D.P.
> Link: NA
> Comments:





magpie30 said:


> More pictures


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

magpie30 said:


> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=861690652
> This was the link but it was withdrawn due to question of authenticity but the seller sold this celine trapeze to me cheap. I hope you can help me.



Next time use the correct format.
Link has been removed.


----------



## unoma

California009 said:


> It would be great if you could help me with this one! Thanks
> 
> Item: celine phantom croc
> Listing Number: Number281656283335
> Seller: stylesights
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281656283335
> Comments



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> Item: Celine MINI IN DUNE
> Listing Number: 281658979789
> Seller: MINK3675
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281658979789?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> COMMENT- PLEASE CAN YOU AUTH THIS BAG. STILL IN SEARCH, WONDERING WHEN WILL I GET ONE



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

fashuhnforward said:


> Hi,
> It would be great if this could be authenticated for me! I won the bid and have already received it. I can provide additional pictures if needed if the ones on the listing are not that clear. I messaged the seller and she "says" it authentic.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item:Celine Calfskin Black Large Trapeze Handbag Silver Hardware with Duster
> 
> Listing Number: 261832262985
> 
> Seller: lhollander-us
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calf...dm8UmGedlt%2BXIpSDxG0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  Previously worn but in good condition.



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> Item: Celine MINI IN TRI COLOR
> Listing Number: 111641549257
> Seller: THEWRLD
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Auth...257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe5ad9c9
> COMMENT- PLEASE CAN YOU AUTH THIS BAG. STILL IN SEARCH, WONDERING WHEN WILL I GET ONE



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

ann4427 said:


> Item: Celine Trio
> Seller: happyboy701
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-trio...579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4194233cfb
> Comment: Please authenticate this bag please!
> 
> Thank you!



Looks off but need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

elitistamanila said:


> hi can someone please help authenticate this celine mini luggage. bought it from a friend, she doesnt have the cards or store receipt anymore. she also just bought it from another friend previously.
> 
> thank you very much


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## Kimmish

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Here are the zipper markings


----------



## unoma

Kimmish said:


> Here are the zipper markings



I am uncomfortable with this bag. I dont like some of the markings i am seeing on the bag.


----------



## magpie30

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
> Good luck


ok, thank you unoma


----------



## Kimmish

unoma said:


> I am uncomfortable with this bag. I dont like some of the markings i am seeing on the bag.



Thank you for the quick response! Love your work


----------



## California009

Thank you!


----------



## LVOEDZINE

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


thank you Unoma, i truly appreciate your time and awesome work


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item: Celine mini mint gray
Listing Number:231518852590
    Seller: nycglam1
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231518852590?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
COMMENT- PLEASE CAN YOU AUTH THIS BAG. STILL IN SEARCH, WONDERING WHEN WILL I GET ONE


----------



## soplee

Item: Celine Burgundy and Ivory Leather and Suede Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 171751139696
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Burg...696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fd2a6970
Comment: Thank you so much for your help! Your input gives me so much peace of mind!


----------



## fashuhnforward

unoma said:


> Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Item:Celine Calfskin Black Large Trapeze Handbag Silver Hardware with Duster

Listing Number: 261832262985

Seller: lhollander-us

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calfs...vip=true&rt=nc

This bag's main zipper is unmarked but the back zipper has the letter "OY" .
I saw someone else had the same question about the unmarked zipper with the back one saying "OY" and her bag was the same style and color (her's ending up being authentic) but our serial numbers were different so I just wanted to double check if mine was authentic. 

The serial number says: 
F-SN-0132 
F-CU-0132


----------



## LOUKPEACH

turquoisey said:


> Please authenticate.
> Item: celine mini luggage bag in black nwt
> Listing number 171749370635
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171749370635
> 
> Looks authentic to me. It's just that she has so many designer bags for sale.





unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Thank you unoma


----------



## aldal

AUTHENTIC **CELINE MINI LUGGAGE SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER
achenger 
121620352658
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51234e92

xx


----------



## California009

Same bag different seller! Thanks

Item: celine phantom croc 
Listing Number: Number261837461548
Seller: realtysten1980
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261837461548
Comments
Concerned bc Celine is spelled Cene and it is from Russia. The serial tag is also different than the first one I posted


----------



## its_foxy

I thought I'll leave this here just in case. Unoma authenticated a *Celine Phantom lugage in antique blue*, sold by an eBay seller named *kaneandkinko *and it was a fake. I have also had AuthenticateThis confirm it, they said the same. I have since returned it and thankfully received a refund. 

I am writing this because as I've returned it I actually left the seller negative feedback to warn others, but they had it removed by eBay. Hopefully whoever buys from them in the future finds my story and doesn't waste thousands on counterfeits! 
The seller not only provided the wrong serial tag prior to purchase (and then pretended to have made a mistake, allegedly they had two exact same bags for sale..), but also tried to persuade to pay directly via PayPal and not go through eBay.

Hope this helps someone! sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> thank you Unoma, i truly appreciate your time and awesome work


----------



## unoma

magpie30 said:


> ok, thank you unoma


----------



## unoma

Kimmish said:


> Thank you for the quick response! Love your work


----------



## unoma

soplee said:


> Item: Celine Burgundy and Ivory Leather and Suede Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 171751139696
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Burg...696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fd2a6970
> Comment: Thank you so much for your help! Your input gives me so much peace of mind!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

fashuhnforward said:


> Item:Celine Calfskin Black Large Trapeze Handbag Silver Hardware with Duster
> 
> Listing Number: 261832262985
> 
> Seller: lhollander-us
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calfs...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This bag's main zipper is unmarked but the back zipper has the letter "OY" .
> I saw someone else had the same question about the unmarked zipper with the back one saying "OY" and her bag was the same style and color (her's ending up being authentic) but our serial numbers were different so I just wanted to double check if mine was authentic.
> 
> The serial number says:
> F-SN-0132
> F-CU-0132



Trapeze is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calf...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

LOUKPEACH said:


> Thank you unoma


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> AUTHENTIC **CELINE MINI LUGGAGE SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER
> achenger
> 121620352658
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51234e92
> 
> xx



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

California009 said:


> Same bag different seller! Thanks
> 
> Item: celine phantom croc
> Listing Number: Number261837461548
> Seller: realtysten1980
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261837461548
> Comments
> Concerned bc Celine is spelled Cene and it is from Russia. The serial tag is also different than the first one I posted



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> I thought I'll leave this here just in case. Unoma authenticated a *Celine Phantom lugage in antique blue*, sold by an eBay seller named *kaneandkinko *and it was a fake. I have also had AuthenticateThis confirm it, they said the same. I have since returned it and thankfully received a refund.
> 
> I am writing this because as I've returned it I actually left the seller negative feedback to warn others, but they had it removed by eBay. Hopefully whoever buys from them in the future finds my story and doesn't waste thousands on counterfeits!
> The seller not only provided the wrong serial tag prior to purchase (and then pretended to have made a mistake, allegedly they had two exact same bags for sale..), but also tried to persuade to pay directly via PayPal and not go through eBay.
> 
> Hope this helps someone! sorry for hijacking the thread.



Happy you got your money back.


----------



## its_foxy

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth




Thanks Unoma for that. I received it now and it feels and looks really lovely. However I noticed the inside of the zipper has no marking.. d'ya know if that's how it should be?

(This is about the following: )



> Item: Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Handbag Calfskin
> Listing Number: 161660167755
> Seller: slonsieke
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161660167...:MEBIDX:IT&clk_rvr_id=814047506464&rmvSB=true



I added some pics here, could you perhaps have a second look? 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/20ezgahbc7v1hb6/AABT3Tm6gHLJuCFyV2_LlfuSa?dl=0


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> Thanks Unoma for that. I received it now and it feels and looks really lovely. However I noticed the inside of the zipper has no marking.. d'ya know if that's how it should be?
> 
> (This is about the following: )
> 
> 
> 
> I added some pics here, could you perhaps have a second look?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/20ezgahbc7v1hb6/AABT3Tm6gHLJuCFyV2_LlfuSa?dl=0



Your Phantom is AUTHENTIC


----------



## its_foxy

unoma said:


> Your phantom is AUTHENTIC




Thank you!


----------



## Marker

Hi. Thanks in advance to someone for authenticating this navy trio.


Item: Celine navy trio
Listing Number:151648711935
Seller:ack-ack-ack
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-Trio-/151648711935?
Comments: It looks authentic, but I just had a bad experience with a trio on ebay, so I wanted to make sure. TIA!


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Item:CELINE MICRO 
SELLER:177caroline
item number:
Lisitng: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Celine-Luggage-Micro-souris-/301590021215?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:IE:1123
comment ls can you auth this Celine micro for me, the seller says she purchased it from the Céline concession at the department store in Brown Thomas in Dublin, Ireland

here are the pics she sent me.


----------



## soplee

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth



Thanks so much!! 

Could you please authenticate this bag as well. 

Item: Celine Trapeze Almond
Listing Number: 131485514297
Seller: dutyeepaw
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...s-/131485514297?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Thanks again!


----------



## Celinia

Please help! I already purchased this bag! It's not too late to return! 
FAB! NEW NWT $2800 Smaller Authentic CELINE Logo EDGE 2 tone BAG beige / Black
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/201323767874?txnId=1210140912010
Seller: elorac58
Item Number201323767874
Please!!!


----------



## Lenapie

Hello unoma, would love to get this bag authenticated.  Many thanks in advance!

Item: Céline Micro Luggage
Listing number 261849748893
Seller: lubo-marki
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MICR...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf776159d

Comments: Very low price, so kind of wary. Great price if it's authentic! Also, seller has low feedback score.


----------



## Vtique

Hi everyone,

I have purchased a lovely Celine Nano Luggage in black from an auction site (not online) for 1500. I assumed it was real and it looks very real but now I am not sure.

I've checked all the fake guides and it has the right stitching and branding on the gold hardware and Celine Pairs on the inside, a strong leather smell, dust bag, car cards and the right sizes and shapes. However I am concerned about:

1. There is no serial number, the tab on the inside is completely blank
2. The care card is included but there is just one small typo 'Celine has selected the most luxurious slins to create your bag'.
3. The zipper, there is a logo on the underside and an 'S'
4. The interior. Some have said this should be suede not the same leather as the exterior. But it is the same leather.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Vtique said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have purchased a lovely Celine Nano Luggage in black from an auction site (not online) for 1500. I assumed it was real and it looks very real but now I am not sure.
> 
> I've checked all the fake guides and it has the right stitching and branding on the gold hardware and Celine Pairs on the inside, a strong leather smell, dust bag, car cards and the right sizes and shapes. However I am concerned about:
> 
> 1. There is no serial number, the tab on the inside is completely blank
> 2. The care card is included but there is just one small typo 'Celine has selected the most luxurious slins to create your bag'.
> 3. The zipper, there is a logo on the underside and an 'S'
> 4. The interior. Some have said this should be suede not the same leather as the exterior. But it is the same leather.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Marker said:


> Hi. Thanks in advance to someone for authenticating this navy trio.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine navy trio
> Listing Number:151648711935
> Seller:ack-ack-ack
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-Trio-/151648711935?
> Comments: It looks authentic, but I just had a bad experience with a trio on ebay, so I wanted to make sure. TIA!



Not enought photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> Item:CELINE MICRO
> SELLER:177caroline
> item number:
> Lisitng: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Celine-Luggage-Micro-souris-/301590021215?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:IE:1123
> comment ls can you auth this Celine micro for me, the seller says she purchased it from the Céline concession at the department store in Brown Thomas in Dublin, Ireland
> 
> here are the pics she sent me.



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

soplee said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag as well.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Almond
> Listing Number: 131485514297
> Seller: dutyeepaw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...s-/131485514297?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Thanks again!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> Please help! I already purchased this bag! It's not too late to return!
> FAB! NEW NWT $2800 Smaller Authentic CELINE Logo EDGE 2 tone BAG beige / Black
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/201323767874?txnId=1210140912010
> Seller: elorac58
> Item Number201323767874
> Please!!!



Edge is Auth
http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Hello unoma, would love to get this bag authenticated.  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Céline Micro Luggage
> Listing number 261849748893
> Seller: lubo-marki
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MICR...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf776159d
> 
> Comments: Very low price, so kind of wary. Great price if it's authentic! Also, seller has low feedback score.



Micro is a Fake


----------



## elleci

Hi Unoma, you seem a real expert here and I need your help with 3 bags.
I have never bought on Ebay so I am not sure if they might be real or not.
Thanks a lot in advance  

1) Please authenticate. 
Item: Celine Calf Classic Box Spazzolato Vermilion 
Listing number 281659917089
Seller: designersilverpieces 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ca...azzolato-Vermilion-Shoulder-Bag-/281659917089

2) Please authenticate. 
Item: Celine Belt Bag - Indigo Drummed Calfskin
Listing number 291430609128
Seller: lavishbeauty 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BE...-TRAPEZE-MEDIUM-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/291430609128

3) Please authenticate. 
Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing number 181714345291
Seller: lynnemaplanka2482 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181714345291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

elleci said:


> Hi Unoma, you seem a real expert here and I need your help with 3 bags.
> I have never bought on Ebay so I am not sure if they might be real or not.
> Thanks a lot in advance
> 
> 1) Please authenticate.
> Item: Celine Calf Classic Box Spazzolato Vermilion
> Listing number 281659917089
> Seller: designersilverpieces
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ca...azzolato-Vermilion-Shoulder-Bag-/281659917089
> 
> 2) Please authenticate.
> Item: Celine Belt Bag - Indigo Drummed Calfskin
> Listing number 291430609128
> Seller: lavishbeauty
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BE...-TRAPEZE-MEDIUM-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/291430609128
> 
> 3) Please authenticate.
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing number 181714345291
> Seller: lynnemaplanka2482
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181714345291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Repost your request using the correct format


----------



## elleci

unoma said:


> Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> Repost your request using the correct format



Hi Unoma, sorry for the mess.
Here you are, first one

Item: Celine Calf Classic Box Spazzolato Vermilion 
Listing number 281659917089
Seller: designersilverpieces 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Cal...-/281659917089
Comments: I am not really sure, looks weird


----------



## Marker

unoma said:


> Not enought photos to authenticate


Thank you, Unoma. What pics would you like to see? I don't know exactly what is required to authenticate a trio. TIA.


----------



## elleci

Hi Unoma, here the other bag:
Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing number 181714345291
Seller: lynnemaplanka2482 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1817143452...:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Also looks weird to me


----------



## elleci

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this one too? 

Item: Celine Belt Bag - Indigo Drummed Calfskin
Listing number 291430609128
Seller: lavishbeauty 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BEL...-/291430609128
Comment: This looks fine to me.


----------



## Marker

Here's another trio. TIA.

Item: Celine trio
Listing number 221741006800
Seller: iggygoestothemoon
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-TRIO-BAG-/221741006800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item33a0cb3fd0
Comments:


----------



## unoma

Marker said:


> Here's another trio. TIA.
> 
> Item: Celine trio
> Listing number 221741006800
> Seller: iggygoestothemoon
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-TRIO-BAG-/221741006800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item33a0cb3fd0
> Comments:



Trio is Auth BUT ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

elleci said:


> Hi Unoma, here the other bag:
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing number 181714345291
> Seller: lynnemaplanka2482
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1817143452...:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Also looks weird to me


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181714345...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181714345291&_rdc=1
Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Marker said:


> Thank you, Unoma. What pics would you like to see? I don't know exactly what is required to authenticate a trio. TIA.



Front,back,side,bottom,serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

elleci said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this one too?
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag - Indigo Drummed Calfskin
> Listing number 291430609128
> Seller: lavishbeauty
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BEL...-/291430609128
> Comment: This looks fine to me.


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## fashuhnforward

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Calf...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Great! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## BellaBelle27

&#8203;Item:&#8203; &#8203;Celine Phantom, "Beige,"&#8203; 13" x 14" x 11"
Listing Number:&#8203; N/A&#8203;
Seller:&#8203; My Habit, Amazon&#8203;
Link:&#8203; http://www.myhabit.com/r?C=1UDAW8DN...CMZQHA5PWAQVYA&H=5LNHAGIV0ABJWBJDAEOWVPQTEIAA
Comments:&#8203; I recently purchased this Phantom through My Habit.Only the photographs of the zippers used a flash. Please let me know if any further information would be helpful and many thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Celinia

unoma said:


> Edge is Auth
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



That's a relief!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Marker

unoma said:


> Front,back,side,bottom,serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


Thank you. Can you tell me where the serial number is in the trio?


----------



## Celinia

Please help with this one:
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/201329495245?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
CELINE TRAPEZE HANDBAG
Number201329495245
Seller:jorroj6


Thank you!!!


----------



## JY1217

Hi, would be appreciated if you could help to authenticate this 

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-large-phantom-luggage-black-80155

Item:CELINE Croc Stamped Large Phantom Luggage Black
Listing number #: 80155
Seller: Fashionphile 
Comments : Is that when there's a seam at the middle of the bottom means it's definitely fake ? Or it is just a confusion that people made up? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## chicbunbun

Dear experts,

It's been awhile since I purchased a designer handbag. I'm looking to purchase my 1st Celine. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!!

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage in Indigo with Gold HW Drummed Leather

Listing Number: 301594534346

Seller: emilygv

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-in-Indigo-with-Gold-HW-Drummed-Leather-/301594534346?hash=item46386f61ca

Comments:

Seller states she purchased the bag from Fashionphile in February. The bag was not brand new but in mint condition.

Any idea what year this color is from?


----------



## supershoper

Item:Mini Celine Belt Bag in Indigo Blue
Listing Number:181713180329
Seller:rfan3rose

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BELT...329?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ef316a9

Comments:Hi!, Can you please help authenticate this handbag for me?


----------



## Lenapie

unoma said:


> Micro is a Fake



Thanks unoma!

----------
Another one, hopefully this one is genuine...! Of course, again, thanks in advance! You're great! 

Item: Céline Mini Belt Bag

Listing #: 331527439100

Seller: brandoff_hk

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d309342fc


----------



## ann4427

Can you please help authenticate this trio?

Item:CELINE LAMBSKIN LARGE TRIO CROSSBODY BAG
Item Listing: 261843234195
Seller: camimigjxczju
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LAMB...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf712ad93

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## xbli5s

Item: Celine Phantom Indigo
Sorry i cant find the listing number.
Seller: authenticlovers 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221741085251?

I saw that it got reposted a couple of times so im kimda skeptical..


----------



## cat890805

Item: CELINE Calf Leather and Suede Small Tricolor Trapeze Turquoise
Listing Number: 73972
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calf-leather-and-suede-small-tricolor-trapeze-turquoise-73972
Comments: I just bought this bag today. Could you please help me to authenticate this? Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trapazeluv

Hello   would be very appreciated if you could help to authenticate

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...-tote-bag-black-royal-blue-and-beige-2016553/

Item:Celine Trapeze Black, Royal Blue And Beige Satchel
Item number #: 2016553
Seller: Olivia V.at Tradesy

Thanks so much )


----------



## xbli5s

Celine mini tri color
Seller: sundaem5b
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/281650003210?nav=SEARCH


----------



## missychar

Hi there!

can someone please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom Croc Embossed Bag?
Looks kinda legit to me just want to make sure.

Item name: Celine Crocodile Phantom Black Bag
Seller: luxurythings
Website: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161672062437?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Appreciate your help 

Thanks!


----------



## Eavish

Item: celine vintage box horse bag


Listing Number:


Seller: n/a


Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1074427268


Comments: hello authenticators, can you please have a look at this bag for me, thank you.


----------



## xbli5s

From bag borrow or steal
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?nodeId=1761&page=1&productId=67331


----------



## crystal1230

Hi just wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Celine phantom

Seller: n/a 

Listing: http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/clo/4979791025.html

Thank u in advance


----------



## soplee

Hi Unoma, thanks so much for all the work that you do on this thread! 

Item: Celine Trapeze Leather Gray Croc
Listing Number: 371305518407
Seller: chin01serie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371305518407?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Thanks again!


----------



## laksalala

Happy Wednesday!  Please help me look at this one?  Thank you so very much!

Item:  Celine classic box bag
Item number :  400903452509
Seller :  qc2280
Item link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d57b5375d

Thanks again!


----------



## unoma

fashuhnforward said:


> Great! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## unoma

BellaBelle27 said:


> &#8203;Item:&#8203; &#8203;Celine Phantom, "Beige,"&#8203; 13" x 14" x 11"
> Listing Number:&#8203; N/A&#8203;
> Seller:&#8203; My Habit, Amazon&#8203;
> Link:&#8203; http://www.myhabit.com/r?C=1UDAW8DN...CMZQHA5PWAQVYA&H=5LNHAGIV0ABJWBJDAEOWVPQTEIAA
> Comments:&#8203; I recently purchased this Phantom through My Habit.Only the photographs of the zippers used a flash. Please let me know if any further information would be helpful and many thanks in advance for any help!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> That's a relief!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> Please help with this one:
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/201329495245?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> CELINE TRAPEZE HANDBAG
> Number201329495245
> Seller:jorroj6
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Hi, would be appreciated if you could help to authenticate this
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-large-phantom-luggage-black-80155
> 
> Item:CELINE Croc Stamped Large Phantom Luggage Black
> Listing number #: 80155
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Comments : Is that when there's a seam at the middle of the bottom means it's definitely fake ? Or it is just a confusion that people made up?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> It's been awhile since I purchased a designer handbag. I'm looking to purchase my 1st Celine. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage in Indigo with Gold HW Drummed Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 301594534346
> 
> Seller: emilygv
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-in-Indigo-with-Gold-HW-Drummed-Leather-/301594534346?hash=item46386f61ca
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Seller states she purchased the bag from Fashionphile in February. The bag was not brand new but in mint condition.
> 
> Any idea what year this color is from?



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

supershoper said:


> Item:Mini Celine Belt Bag in Indigo Blue
> Listing Number:181713180329
> Seller:rfan3rose
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BELT...329?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ef316a9
> 
> Comments:Hi!, Can you please help authenticate this handbag for me?



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Thanks unoma!
> 
> ----------
> Another one, hopefully this one is genuine...! Of course, again, thanks in advance! You're great!
> 
> Item: Céline Mini Belt Bag
> 
> Listing #: 331527439100
> 
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d309342fc



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ann4427 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this trio?
> 
> Item:CELINE LAMBSKIN LARGE TRIO CROSSBODY BAG
> Item Listing: 261843234195
> Seller: camimigjxczju
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LAMB...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf712ad93
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cat890805 said:


> Item: CELINE Calf Leather and Suede Small Tricolor Trapeze Turquoise
> Listing Number: 73972
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calf-leather-and-suede-small-tricolor-trapeze-turquoise-73972
> Comments: I just bought this bag today. Could you please help me to authenticate this? Greatly appreciated.



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Trapazeluv said:


> Hello   would be very appreciated if you could help to authenticate
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...-tote-bag-black-royal-blue-and-beige-2016553/
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze Black, Royal Blue And Beige Satchel
> Item number #: 2016553
> Seller: Olivia V.at Tradesy
> 
> Thanks so much )



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xbli5s said:


> Celine mini tri color
> Seller: sundaem5b
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/281650003210?nav=SEARCH



Auth


----------



## unoma

missychar said:


> Hi there!
> 
> can someone please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom Croc Embossed Bag?
> Looks kinda legit to me just want to make sure.
> 
> Item name: Celine Crocodile Phantom Black Bag
> Seller: luxurythings
> Website: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161672062437?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Eavish said:


> Item: celine vintage box horse bag
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1074427268
> 
> 
> Comments: hello authenticators, can you please have a look at this bag for me, thank you.



Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

crystal1230 said:


> Hi just wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Celine phantom
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> Listing: http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/clo/4979791025.html
> 
> Thank u in advance



Fake


----------



## unoma

soplee said:


> Hi Unoma, thanks so much for all the work that you do on this thread!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Leather Gray Croc
> Listing Number: 371305518407
> Seller: chin01serie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371305518407?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Thanks again!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

laksalala said:


> Happy Wednesday!  Please help me look at this one?  Thank you so very much!
> 
> Item:  Celine classic box bag
> Item number :  400903452509
> Seller :  qc2280
> Item link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d57b5375d
> 
> Thanks again!



Auth


----------



## Eavish

Eavish said:


> Item: celine vintage box horse bag
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1074427268
> 
> 
> Comments: hello authenticators, can you please have a look at this bag for me, thank you.








unoma said:


> Not enough photos



Hello,
The seller sent me more photos I have attached it. Are there any particular to photos you need I can ask the seller for it, thank you so much for your time .


----------



## laksalala

Thank you so much unoma!


----------



## chicbunbun

Thank you for your help, Unoma. Can you also authenticate this one?

Item: CELINE NANO ***EXCELLENT*** condition! S U N S H I N E B A G!!! Show Stopper!!!

Listing Number: 111644559378

Seller: sunnie1014

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111644559378?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Celinia

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## xuj

Hi Unoma, thanks so much for all the work that you do on this thread! 

Celine Smooth Leather Medium Luggage Phantom Bag
Listing Number: 1997382
Seller: Crystal
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1997382/?tref=similarItem
Comment: Thanks again!


----------



## xbli5s

Thank you soo much unoma!!


----------



## rckiris

Item: Celine black Mini Luggage Tote Bag Pebbled Leather 
Listing Number: 271837218805
Seller: brocfogmart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-blac...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: After reading this thread. I feel like I've been tricked. Thank you in advance. This is my first time buying on eBay.


----------



## Smoothop

rckiris said:


> Item: Celine black Mini Luggage Tote Bag Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 271837218805
> Seller: brocfogmart
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-blac...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: After reading this thread. I feel like I've been tricked. Thank you in advance. This is my first time buying on eBay.


Watch out the seller put a 'Buy Now' link in the description of the bag which gets you  to pay outside E Bay thus  losing their payment protection.....it is fraud. Not a good sign at all.


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Thank you for your help, Unoma. Can you also authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: CELINE NANO ***EXCELLENT*** condition! S U N S H I N E B A G!!! Show Stopper!!!
> 
> Listing Number: 111644559378
> 
> Seller: sunnie1014
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111644559378?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

rckiris said:


> Item: Celine black Mini Luggage Tote Bag Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 271837218805
> Seller: brocfogmart
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-blac...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: After reading this thread. I feel like I've been tricked. Thank you in advance. This is my first time buying on eBay.



Mini is a Fake


----------



## Celinia

Please help me to make decision. seller says there is no leather tag inside the bag with serial number, is that possible?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181692626860?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Celine Chalk Leather Mini 'Tie Knot' Tote Bag
Seller: renegadejay519


----------



## unoma

xbli5s said:


> Thank you soo much unoma!!


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> Please help me to make decision. seller says there is no leather tag inside the bag with serial number, is that possible?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181692626860?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Celine Chalk Leather Mini 'Tie Knot' Tote Bag
> Seller: renegadejay519



Need to see serial number found inside of the pocket and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## unoma

Eavish said:


> Hello,
> The seller sent me more photos I have attached it. Are there any particular to photos you need I can ask the seller for it, thank you so much for your time .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963807
> View attachment 2963808



Photos are too dark


----------



## aslec514

Hi there,

Can I please have this bag authenticated?

Item: Celine Clutch
Listing Number: 141633692011
Seller: kendogger2002 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141633692011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mulbtastic

Hello could someone give me their thoughts on this bag! I will add more photos if required 

Title: 100% Auth Celine black leather mini luggage

Seller: hanier22

Working link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth-...kkGcPSKGzztVIEdH2nUKM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item number: 321727251035

thank you!!


----------



## Cas202

Hello,
Please help me authenticate
Seller offers a second chance

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-bl...6jbpDs2JXzk79Ba2IB3Xs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks,,,


----------



## rckiris

Cas202 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate
> Seller offers a second chance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-bl...6jbpDs2JXzk79Ba2IB3Xs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thanks,,,


OMG I don't believe this...I already paid this seller. unoma kindly verified it to be a fake. I feel like such an idiot. Hopefully, I can dispute this and get my money back...


----------



## rckiris

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake




Thank you for replying so quickly. I'm wondering if you know the local celine stores will be willing to give a statement that it's fake? If not, is there another 3rd party who's willing to do that? I'm reading paypal dispute policies. I'm worried they won't rule in my favor with just photos alone.


----------



## Amanda321go

Hi Unoma, still looking for the right bag to bid, thank you so much for your help so far, just a few more!

Item: Black Celine Luggage
No: 391113969143
Seller: Superdecks12
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391113969143


----------



## Amanda321go

Item: Blue Celine Phantom
No: 291423919126
Seller: fabulousfashion2015
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291423919126


----------



## Amanda321go

Last one!

Item: Black Celine Phantom
No: 181717450024
Seller: burdon8659
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181717450024


----------



## Mulbtastic

rckiris said:


> Thank you for replying so quickly. I'm wondering if you know the local celine stores will be willing to give a statement that it's fake? If not, is there another 3rd party who's willing to do that? I'm reading paypal dispute policies. I'm worried they won't rule in my favor with just photos alone.



authenticate4u or *****************. I think you might need a written statement from them though which may be a little more expensive.


----------



## xuj

Hello Unoma. I think mine was skipped Thanks so much for all the work!!


Celine Smooth Leather Medium Luggage Phantom Bag
Listing Number: 1997382
Seller: Crystal
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1997382/?tref=similarItem
Comment: Thanks again!


----------



## rckiris

Mulbtastic said:


> authenticate4u or *****************. I think you might need a written statement from them though which may be a little more expensive.



 Thank you! Sucks I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## unoma

aslec514 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can I please have this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item: Celine Clutch
> Listing Number: 141633692011
> Seller: kendogger2002
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141633692011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!



Would like to see serial number but looks good


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello could someone give me their thoughts on this bag! I will add more photos if required
> 
> Title: 100% Auth Celine black leather mini luggage
> 
> Seller: hanier22
> 
> Working link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth-...kkGcPSKGzztVIEdH2nUKM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item number: 321727251035
> 
> thank you!!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Cas202 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate
> Seller offers a second chance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-bl...6jbpDs2JXzk79Ba2IB3Xs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thanks,,,



Bag is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

rckiris said:


> OMG I don't believe this...I already paid this seller. unoma kindly verified it to be a fake. I feel like such an idiot. Hopefully, I can dispute this and get my money back...





rckiris said:


> Thank you for replying so quickly. I'm wondering if you know the local celine stores will be willing to give a statement that it's fake? If not, is there another 3rd party who's willing to do that? I'm reading paypal dispute policies. I'm worried they won't rule in my favor with just photos alone.



Write/Pay to either of the website. Good luck

http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Last one!
> 
> Item: Black Celine Phantom
> No: 181717450024
> Seller: burdon8659
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181717450024



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Item: Blue Celine Phantom
> No: 291423919126
> Seller: fabulousfashion2015
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291423919126


Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

xuj said:


> Hello Unoma. I think mine was skipped Thanks so much for all the work!!
> 
> 
> Celine Smooth Leather Medium Luggage Phantom Bag
> Listing Number: 1997382
> Seller: Crystal
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1997382/?tref=similarItem
> Comment: Thanks again!



I cant view the photos


----------



## xuj

unoma said:


> I cant view the photos


Here's Link, Thank you so much!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1997382/?tref=category


----------



## shakira512

Item: celine luggage tote

Listing number: 12162200091

Seller: mj713473

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121622200091

Comments: hi can some one please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## Cas202

unoma said:


> Bag is a FAKE


Oh I belived  It was authentic. the serial number and the zipper marking looked good
Thank you!!!!!!,


----------



## Zosyasinitsina

Can you please help to authenticate this bag:

Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Taupe and Blue Trim Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number:291434175571
Seller: opaci_opaci
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291434175571

I made some search on purse forum and found that phantom with blue trim was only in khaki (not taupe) colour (pre-fall 2012) but i might be wrong.
Thank you for your help


----------



## natti_p

Hello authenticators, if it's not too much trouble can you assist with authenticating this item please?

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 261842610353
Seller:gragraacjgp
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-P...53?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf70928b1

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Celinia

I also consider this Authentic Celine Trapeze Leather Gray Croc Embossed Stamped Handbag http://m.ebay.ca/itm/371305518407?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE 
Seller: 
chin01serie
Please help! Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Celinia

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number found inside of the pocket and zipper marking


More pictures


----------



## Celinia

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number found inside of the pocket and zipper marking


And one more, zipper number


----------



## janejun

Please authenticate!!
Celine Phantom
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c16c872a


----------



## Izbanana

can anyone please tell me if this is legit:

http://www.bluefly.com/Celine-Celin...Medium-Trapeze-Handbag/p/356815401/detail.fly


----------



## sherylwee22

Hi, appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag please?

Thank you.

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-BZ2tHfKtEtzIQTZdRAqe1tVPkYkP-1OZLtnQ2-8i0oyyV1K4Gbl6aWwEIMSKCHvsZ0gmpOgidGqklT_XddxEloPWdbVaGqkRTHDE1LH2uspDfs66lSQXuQcc&ats=1429336951296&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.2&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ8vCd1UEvP2Ny3j6zpiRagk2NFzcUrMGKDVOrEtgol2oHe1tkeBmPD8pWMX_5lzC4CmM1pdATJPNr983R4IYat7XuflWCcUOD_2M77APoJt4mX5uzdXDmSEzqU&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.3&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-IC47BQ2FHueYvMxzOEjZNrfv4N-l4TGMGFwkMukzw-Gy5hL0HSSGawhDP3P0mxjqJrn3_X70zfuRRbi6fLnhmPJdVvjMtZpKEwkIy2SxSLrX87advV3d8Bys&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.4&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ8AOqKM2PnaqM74OkLETSRujlBS0xT4I0jbqVzkQjkktsZUEcx-9-Jr9fJi7YH-TpQP8knneWl6n9beiYjh_TyQqrkJKjcISdJ5n5c_gTJsEMVJlDi0vvBaIt4&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.5&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-MJHSn9WryaIhwEZ5Dt5_9GrHqit-r8xn7OIqjA5cuPRUoS1fnd1wDixXE4xtjIXA5dVl3GGnSGgAcbZoEhqR6WQDsyDL98VQZpFp2eBC627C6OQY4QZLlt-c&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.6&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ_ZBFc_B-kBn1dboRf868Rvbj4HdYyYn-Wr8bu3xCtGinHd_WgQlmRezWOIzO7cU-iSL7YhfwmCBB36UU_l7vv3THpeCw2_IKz8bf2pCaDbFV25o9SXzqYBUps&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113

Thank you!


----------



## lalala555

Item: Celine Double Zip Trapeze 
Seller: delighted_fashionism
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...-bag-tri-color-taupe-navy-black-/321727859986
Comments: Thank you so much in advance


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth



Thanks so much!


----------



## Fashionberry

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: Private sale
Seller: Private seller
Link:http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/ldenoy/library/CelinePhantom
Listing Number: Private seller
Comments: I just bought this Celine bag from a private seller but I think I did a huge mistake.. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Please see the photobucket link above..

The mark on the zipper head only says M.
Thank u!!


----------



## meowxmix

Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Black Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number:221746873685
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Used-Pre-owned-Celine-Black-Lambskin-Leather-Tote-Bag-/221746873685?
Comments: I have read and heard that this seller is legit, but I was hoping someone would help me authenticate as a second opinion. I have asked the seller for a photo of the serial number, which I will post when received.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Amanda321go

Item: Black Celine Luggage
Listing no: 391113969143
Seller: superdecks12
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391113969143 

Hi Unoma,
Can you please authenticate this one? X


----------



## meowxmix

meowxmix said:


> Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Black Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number:221746873685
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Used-Pre-owned-Celine-Black-Lambskin-Leather-Tote-Bag-/221746873685?
> Comments: I have read and heard that this seller is legit, but I was hoping someone would help me authenticate as a second opinion. I have asked the seller for a photo of the serial number, which I will post when received.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!




Hi Unoma,

Here is a photo of the serial number.
s15.postimg.org/4f3sevtbf/celineserial.png

Thank you again.


----------



## allyn

Hi,
I have no reason to believe this is not authentic, but would like to post it for opinion just to double check.  Thank you!


----------



## Fashionberry

Fashionberry said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: Private sale
> Seller: Private seller
> Link:http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/ldenoy/library/CelinePhantom
> Listing Number: Private seller
> Comments: I just bought this Celine bag from a private seller but I think I did a huge mistake.. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Please see the photobucket link above..
> 
> The mark on the zipper head only says M.
> Thank u!!



Please, help me with this bag.. I must know..

Again, thank u..


----------



## supershoper

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Thank yoU for looking at it, I am working on those pictures you requested! thanks again!!!


----------



## unoma

xuj said:


> Here's Link, Thank you so much!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1997382/?tref=category



Still can't veiw it


----------



## unoma

shakira512 said:


> Item: celine luggage tote
> 
> Listing number: 12162200091
> 
> Seller: mj713473
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121622200091
> 
> Comments: hi can some one please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you [emoji177]



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Cas202 said:


> Oh I belived  It was authentic. the serial number and the zipper marking looked good
> Thank you!!!!!!,



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Zosyasinitsina said:


> Can you please help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Taupe and Blue Trim Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number:291434175571
> Seller: opaci_opaci
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291434175571
> 
> I made some search on purse forum and found that phantom with blue trim was only in khaki (not taupe) colour (pre-fall 2012) but i might be wrong.
> Thank you for your help



Phantom is a fake


----------



## Zosyasinitsina

Thanks a lot!


----------



## unoma

natti_p said:


> Hello authenticators, if it's not too much trouble can you assist with authenticating this item please?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 261842610353
> Seller:gragraacjgp
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-P...53?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf70928b1
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Phantom is fake


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> More pictures





Celinia said:


> And one more, zipper number



Tie is auth


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> I also consider this Authentic Celine Trapeze Leather Gray Croc Embossed Stamped Handbag http://m.ebay.ca/itm/371305518407?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Seller:
> chin01serie
> Please help! Thank you so much for your time.



Trapeze is auth


----------



## unoma

janejun said:


> Please authenticate!!
> Celine Phantom
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c16c872a



Use the correct format


----------



## unoma

Izbanana said:


> can anyone please tell me if this is legit:
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Celine-Celin...Medium-Trapeze-Handbag/p/356815401/detail.fly



Use the correct format


----------



## unoma

sherylwee22 said:


> Hi, appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-BZ2tHfKtEtzIQTZdRAqe1tVPkYkP-1OZLtnQ2-8i0oyyV1K4Gbl6aWwEIMSKCHvsZ0gmpOgidGqklT_XddxEloPWdbVaGqkRTHDE1LH2uspDfs66lSQXuQcc&ats=1429336951296&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.2&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ8vCd1UEvP2Ny3j6zpiRagk2NFzcUrMGKDVOrEtgol2oHe1tkeBmPD8pWMX_5lzC4CmM1pdATJPNr983R4IYat7XuflWCcUOD_2M77APoJt4mX5uzdXDmSEzqU&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.3&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-IC47BQ2FHueYvMxzOEjZNrfv4N-l4TGMGFwkMukzw-Gy5hL0HSSGawhDP3P0mxjqJrn3_X70zfuRRbi6fLnhmPJdVvjMtZpKEwkIy2SxSLrX87advV3d8Bys&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.4&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ8AOqKM2PnaqM74OkLETSRujlBS0xT4I0jbqVzkQjkktsZUEcx-9-Jr9fJi7YH-TpQP8knneWl6n9beiYjh_TyQqrkJKjcISdJ5n5c_gTJsEMVJlDi0vvBaIt4&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.5&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-MJHSn9WryaIhwEZ5Dt5_9GrHqit-r8xn7OIqjA5cuPRUoS1fnd1wDixXE4xtjIXA5dVl3GGnSGgAcbZoEhqR6WQDsyDL98VQZpFp2eBC627C6OQY4QZLlt-c&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=65903235d2&view=fimg&th=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&attid=0.6&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ_ZBFc_B-kBn1dboRf868Rvbj4HdYyYn-Wr8bu3xCtGinHd_WgQlmRezWOIzO7cU-iSL7YhfwmCBB36UU_l7vv3THpeCw2_IKz8bf2pCaDbFV25o9SXzqYBUps&ats=1429336951297&rm=14ccb1ecaa2d6a8d&zw&sz=w2124-h1113
> 
> Thank you!



Use the correct format


----------



## unoma

lalala555 said:


> Item: Celine Double Zip Trapeze
> Seller: delighted_fashionism
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...-bag-tri-color-taupe-navy-black-/321727859986
> Comments: Thank you so much in advance



Look good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## janejun

Please authenticate. Thank you!

Item: Celine Black Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3,100 NEW


Listing Number: 381202237226


Seller: walkintofashion


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c16c872a


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

meowxmix said:


> Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Black Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number:221746873685
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Used-Pre-owned-Celine-Black-Lambskin-Leather-Tote-Bag-/221746873685?
> Comments: I have read and heard that this seller is legit, but I was hoping someone would help me authenticate as a second opinion. I have asked the seller for a photo of the serial number, which I will post when received.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Fashionberry said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: Private sale
> Seller: Private seller
> Link:http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/ldenoy/library/CelinePhantom
> Listing Number: Private seller
> Comments: I just bought this Celine bag from a private seller but I think I did a huge mistake.. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Please see the photobucket link above..
> 
> The mark on the zipper head only says M.
> Thank u!!



I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

meowxmix said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here is a photo of the serial number.
> s15.postimg.org/4f3sevtbf/celineserial.png
> 
> Thank you again.



Auth


----------



## unoma

allyn said:


> Hi,
> I have no reason to believe this is not authentic, but would like to post it for opinion just to double check.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2967535
> 
> View attachment 2967536
> 
> View attachment 2967537
> 
> View attachment 2967538
> 
> View attachment 2967539



I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Zosyasinitsina said:


> Thanks a lot!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

janejun said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3,100 NEW
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 381202237226
> 
> 
> Seller: walkintofashion
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c16c872a



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## meowxmix

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks a lot for your response Unoma! 
The item doesn't come with dustbag, so now I'm just deciding whether that matters to me or not!


----------



## allyn

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
> Good luck


Hi! I'm sorry that I didn't include my auction link earlier. I included full info below. Thank you again!!

Full details are now shown below:
Item: Celine Black Leather Trio
Listing Number:381221989625
Seller: bettylou82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381221989625?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Photos:


----------



## Eavish

[


Eavish said:


> Item: celine vintage box horse bag
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1074427268
> 
> 
> Comments: hello authenticators, can you please have a look at this bag for me, thank you.








unoma said:


> Photos are too dark




I asked seller for more photos hopefully these ones are better. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Celinia

unoma said:


> Tie is auth



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Celinia

unoma said:


> Trapeze is auth



Thank you Unoma!


----------



## abcgirl1

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


More pictures from the seller. Thanks in advance, authenticators. Really appreciate your help!

Post #2932
Item: Céline Trapeze Tricolour Bag 
Seller: Local kijiji seller 
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1064377110?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Comments: Is the small or "old medium" size? What year this particular bag is from?


----------



## natti_p

unoma said:


> Phantom is fake


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## xuj

unoma said:


> Still can't veiw it


Sorry, I have download pictures from that link, please review it, Thank you so much!!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1997382/?tref=category

https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17024324750/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17210053102/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17211148751/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17211728885/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17025565959/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17185786426/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17024194960/in/photostream/


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate Celine trapeze !!! Thanks!

listing- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638b11f2e

item- celine trapeze

seller-           effylovevintage

item number-301598842670

link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Trapeze-Small-Size-Bag-Blue-black-beige-/301598842670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638b11f2e


----------



## rckiris

Cas202 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate
> Seller offers a second chance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-bl...6jbpDs2JXzk79Ba2IB3Xs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thanks,,,



Sorry to bother you, but I currently don't have the message feature on this forum. It would mean the world to me if you could kindly take a screenshot of the message that the seller has sent you. It could possibly win the claim for me and for me to get my money back. My email is rckiris@gmail.com Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## janejun

unoma said:


> ask for zipper marking


----------



## handbagmad15

Hi there. Could someone take a look at this trapeze and advise me if it is authentic or fake? I will take more photos if required, thank you 


link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161678970375

Title: Superb Tri Colour Celine Medium Trapeze In Suede And Calf Leather

Seller: stylist77714

Item number: 161678970375


----------



## Amanda321go

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this?Thank you for your help!

Item: Black Celine Luggage
No: 391113969143
Seller: Superdecks12
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=391113969143


----------



## Amanda321go

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=391113969143


----------



## unoma

allyn said:


> Hi! I'm sorry that I didn't include my auction link earlier. I included full info below. Thank you again!!
> 
> Full details are now shown below:
> Item: Celine Black Leather Trio
> Listing Number:381221989625
> Seller: bettylou82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381221989625?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Photos:



Auction ended over 10days ago


----------



## unoma

abcgirl1 said:


> More pictures from the seller. Thanks in advance, authenticators. Really appreciate your help!
> 
> Post #2932
> Item: Céline Trapeze Tricolour Bag
> Seller: Local kijiji seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1064377110?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comments: Is the small or "old medium" size? What year this particular bag is from?



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## Eavish

Item: celine vintage box horse bag


Listing Number:


Seller: Cindy


Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1074427268


Comments: seller has sent me more photos, can you please have a look at this bag for me, thank you so much.


----------



## unoma

natti_p said:


> Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> Thank you very much!!!


----------



## unoma

Celinia said:


> Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Eavish said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked seller for more photos hopefully these ones are better. Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968325
> View attachment 2968326
> View attachment 2968327
> View attachment 2968330



Auth


----------



## unoma

xuj said:


> Sorry, I have download pictures from that link, please review it, Thank you so much!!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-1997382/?tref=category
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17024324750/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17210053102/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17211148751/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17211728885/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17025565959/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17185786426/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/132686903@N02/17024194960/in/photostream/




Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate Celine trapeze !!! Thanks!
> 
> listing- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638b11f2e
> 
> item- celine trapeze
> 
> seller-           effylovevintage
> 
> item number-301598842670
> 
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Trapeze-Small-Size-Bag-Blue-black-beige-/301598842670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638b11f2e



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

handbagmad15 said:


> Hi there. Could someone take a look at this trapeze and advise me if it is authentic or fake? I will take more photos if required, thank you
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161678970375
> 
> Title: Superb Tri Colour Celine Medium Trapeze In Suede And Calf Leather
> 
> Seller: stylist77714
> 
> Item number: 161678970375



Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this?Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item: Black Celine Luggage
> No: 391113969143
> Seller: Superdecks12
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=391113969143





Amanda321go said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=391113969143


http://www.ebay.com/itm/39111396914...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=391113969143&_rdc=1
Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## chicbunbun

Hi Unoma, I'm back for 2 more. First one:

Item: Authentic Celine Nano
Listing Number: 251923945329
Seller: chenyunyy88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251923945329?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chicbunbun

Second one:

Item: Authentic CELINE Tri Color Nano Leather New Authentic Handbag, Black,Ivory,Came Crossbody
Listing Number: 151651104380
Seller: 10joyce
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151651104380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!


----------



## abcgirl1

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth



Thanks so much, unoma! I really appreciate it


----------



## shakira512

Hi Unoma attached is the zipper marking just got the bag today. Thank you in advance


----------



## rjttam2008

Hi, everyone! Can you please authenticate this Celine tri-color Nano bag for me? I bought it from therealreal and received it today. It looks pretty good except the stamp. It looks like if it was painted over with black. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Item: Celine tri-color Nano
Item number: CEL 24215
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-tri-color-nano-luggage


----------



## rjttam2008

rjttam2008 said:


> Hi, everyone! Can you please authenticate this Celine tri-color Nano bag for me? I bought it from therealreal and received it today. It looks pretty good except the stamp. It looks like if it was painted over with black. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine tri-color Nano
> Item number: CEL 24215
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-tri-color-nano-luggage



Pistures added.


----------



## janejun




----------



## tifiebean

Hi there,

I'm hoping to have the attached Celine authenticated. I purchased it from Craigslist and want to make sure it's definitely real. Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!

Tiff


----------



## soveryfresh

ebay Item:  Used Celine Tri-Color Suede and Leather Nano Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag
Listing Number:  3318483960721
Seller:  brankdoff_hk
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Celine...g-/331483960721?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments:  Hello!  Please authenticate if you have a chance.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Eavish

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mulbtastic

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello could someone give me their thoughts on this bag! I will add more photos if required
> 
> Title: 100% Auth Celine black leather mini luggage
> 
> Seller: hanier22
> 
> Working link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth-...kkGcPSKGzztVIEdH2nUKM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item number: 321727251035
> 
> thank you!!



Hello i have attached further photos as requested. Thank you


----------



## handbagmad15

handbagmad15 said:


> Hi there. Could someone take a look at this trapeze and advise me if it is authentic or fake? I will take more photos if required, thank you
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161678970375
> 
> Title: Superb Tri Colour Celine Medium Trapeze In Suede And Calf Leather
> 
> Seller: stylist77714
> 
> Item number: 161678970375



i have now uploaded more photo graphs now that the handbag is in my possession, i hope they suffice, thank you !!!


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Hi Unoma, I'm back for 2 more. First one:
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 251923945329
> Seller: chenyunyy88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251923945329?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It looks off but ask for zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Second one:
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Tri Color Nano Leather New Authentic Handbag, Black,Ivory,Came Crossbody
> Listing Number: 151651104380
> Seller: 10joyce
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151651104380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

abcgirl1 said:


> Thanks so much, unoma! I really appreciate it


----------



## unoma

shakira512 said:


> Item: celine luggage tote
> 
> Listing number: 12162200091
> 
> Seller: mj713473
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121622200091
> 
> Comments: hi can some one please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you [emoji177]





shakira512 said:


> Hi Unoma attached is the zipper marking just got the bag today. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970155



Mini is Auth


----------



## rjttam2008

Umona, can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you.





rjttam2008 said:


> Pistures added.


----------



## unoma

rjttam2008 said:


> Hi, everyone! Can you please authenticate this Celine tri-color Nano bag for me? I bought it from therealreal and received it today. It looks pretty good except the stamp. It looks like if it was painted over with black. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine tri-color Nano
> Item number: CEL 24215
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-tri-color-nano-luggage



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and imprint


----------



## unoma

rjttam2008 said:


> Pistures added.



Auth


----------



## unoma

soveryfresh said:


> ebay Item:  Used Celine Tri-Color Suede and Leather Nano Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag
> Listing Number:  3318483960721
> Seller:  brankdoff_hk
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Celine...g-/331483960721?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments:  Hello!  Please authenticate if you have a chance.  Thanks in advance for your help!



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

tifiebean said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm hoping to have the attached Celine authenticated. I purchased it from Craigslist and want to make sure it's definitely real. Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!
> 
> Tiff


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Eavish said:


> Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## shakira512

Thank you Umona [emoji177]


----------



## SWG

*laura* said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2788212[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788213
> View attachment 2788215
> View attachment 2788216
> View attachment 2788217
> 
> 
> Sorry please see attachments I'm not sure if they worked on last post for some reason


Hello,

could you please authenticate this bag:

Item: Orig Celine Trapeze Shoulder Bag Granit 
Seller: littleninjai8
Listingnumber:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/Orig-Ce...0068&clkid=5626728795151490544&_qi=RTM2052467

Thanks a lot you for your help

SWG


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello i have attached further photos as requested. Thank you



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Mulbtastic said:


> Hello i have attached further photos as requested. Thank you





handbagmad15 said:


> i have now uploaded more photo graphs now that the handbag is in my possession, i hope they suffice, thank you !!!



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

shakira512 said:


> Thank you Umona [emoji177]


----------



## unoma

SWG said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Orig Celine Trapeze Shoulder Bag Granit
> Seller: littleninjai8
> Listingnumber:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/Orig-Ce...0068&clkid=5626728795151490544&_qi=RTM2052467
> 
> Thanks a lot you for your help
> 
> SWG



Need to see serial number, zipper marking, and imprints


----------



## rjttam2008

I'm relieved. Thank you, unoma!Do you think stamping was painted over? Or does it come like this? It is a bother.





unoma said:


> Auth


----------



## stiees

Item Celine Mini Luggage Shoulder
Seller: Ebay
Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...houlder-luggage/309312227-156-4266?ref=search

Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7684ml3p47wky0u/AAAgV9N-Z_ezr5BJ2XVY9dYZa?dl=0

Could you help me? Is this original?


----------



## soveryfresh

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE



Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> Item Celine Mini Luggage Shoulder
> Seller: Ebay
> Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...houlder-luggage/309312227-156-4266?ref=search
> 
> Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7684ml3p47wky0u/AAAgV9N-Z_ezr5BJ2XVY9dYZa?dl=0
> 
> Could you help me? Is this original?



Shoulder is Authentic


----------



## unoma

soveryfresh said:


> Thank You!!!!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## Adlinedewi

Hii i'm from jakarta indonesia..i'm really Sorry my english is not good..i really need your help..i already buy a celine trapeze red vermillion size medium in onlineshop instagram..i want to ask every celine trapeze zipper marking with number ? Couse my bags doesn't have a number in the zipper..i'm afraid its fake bags and i want to return it..please answer..thks for your help..


----------



## janejun

Please authenticate!

Celine Black Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3100 NEW

Seller: walkintofashion

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee08609a8


----------



## janejun

Here is a pic of the zipper marking


----------



## Adlinedewi

Hii i'm from jakarta indonesia..i'm really Sorry my english is not good..i really need your help..i already buy a celine trapeze red vermillion size medium in onlineshop instagram..i want to ask every celine trapeze zipper marking with number ? Couse my bags doesn't have a number in the zipper..i'm afraid its fake bags and i want to return it..please answer..thks for your help..
Item : celine trapeze medium red vermillion
Seller : limemintshop instagram
Link : https://instagram.com/p/1hGQMYnxCk/
I send you photo detail ..


----------



## Adlinedewi

This is a serial code inside pocket


----------



## soveryfresh

Item:  Authentic Celine Navy Calfskin Nano Luggage Handbag with Shoulder Strap
Listing Number:  291437985942
Seller:  milan_station_hk
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43db0ec096
Comments:  Hi Unoma!  Please authenticate when you get a chance!  Thank you!


----------



## soveryfresh

Item:   Authentic-CELINE-Leather-Handbag-Nano-Shopper-2WAY
Listing Number:  171749437228
Seller:  kyounokura-japan
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...437?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f73012d
Comments:  I sent a couple messages regarding the serial number inside the purse, but I have not received anything back.  Are you still able to authenticate without this?  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## pucci3985

Please- authenticate Celine phantom croc

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b3acd13

seller-          miss_sunshine25

item- celine croc phantom black

listing number- 271845084435

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =-)


----------



## yorkipedia

Hello experts! Could you help me get this wallet authenticated?
I'm considering buying from a friend of a friend... Thank you!

Item: Celine large zip around bi-color wallet


----------



## abcgirl1

Hi,

Please authenticate this Celine. Many many thanks!

Name: Celine Phantom medium bag in black suede
Seller: local kijiji seller
Link: http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-wallets/calgary/black-suede-celine-phantom-medium-mint-condition/v?adId=1066405627
Serial no: F-GC-0141


----------



## sidsemo

Please authenticate this Celine. Your help is much appreciated!

Name: Celine box bag

Seller: dexi_zahn

Link:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111652921255


----------



## unoma

janejun said:


> Please authenticate!
> 
> Celine Black Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3100 NEW
> 
> Seller: walkintofashion
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee08609a8



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

janejun said:


> Please authenticate!
> 
> Celine Black Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3100 NEW
> 
> Seller: walkintofashion
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee08609a8





janejun said:


> Here is a pic of the zipper marking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971623



Looks off to me


----------



## unoma

Adlinedewi said:


> Hii i'm from jakarta indonesia..i'm really Sorry my english is not good..i really need your help..i already buy a celine trapeze red vermillion size medium in onlineshop instagram..i want to ask every celine trapeze zipper marking with number ? Couse my bags doesn't have a number in the zipper..i'm afraid its fake bags and i want to return it..please answer..thks for your help..
> Item : celine trapeze medium red vermillion
> Seller : limemintshop instagram
> Link : https://instagram.com/p/1hGQMYnxCk/
> I send you photo detail ..





Adlinedewi said:


> This is a serial code inside pocket



I need to see more photos of your bag


----------



## unoma

soveryfresh said:


> Item:  Authentic Celine Navy Calfskin Nano Luggage Handbag with Shoulder Strap
> Listing Number:  291437985942
> Seller:  milan_station_hk
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43db0ec096
> Comments:  Hi Unoma!  Please authenticate when you get a chance!  Thank you!





soveryfresh said:


> Item:   Authentic-CELINE-Leather-Handbag-Nano-Shopper-2WAY
> Listing Number:  171749437228
> Seller:  kyounokura-japan
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...437?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f73012d
> Comments:  I sent a couple messages regarding the serial number inside the purse, but I have not received anything back.  Are you still able to authenticate without this?  Thank you for all your help!



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please- authenticate Celine phantom croc
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b3acd13
> 
> seller-          miss_sunshine25
> 
> item- celine croc phantom black
> 
> listing number- 271845084435
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =-)



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

yorkipedia said:


> Hello experts! Could you help me get this wallet authenticated?
> I'm considering buying from a friend of a friend... Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine large zip around bi-color wallet


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

abcgirl1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this Celine. Many many thanks!
> 
> Name: Celine Phantom medium bag in black suede
> Seller: local kijiji seller
> Link: http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...antom-medium-mint-condition/v?adId=1066405627
> Serial no: F-GC-0141



Phantom is a Fake
http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...antom-medium-mint-condition/v?adId=1066405627


----------



## unoma

sidsemo said:


> Please authenticate this Celine. Your help is much appreciated!
> 
> Name: Celine box bag
> 
> Seller: dexi_zahn
> 
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111652921255



Box is a Fake


----------



## sidsemo

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Thank you so much Unoma! I will report it.


----------



## Delia4

Hi there, could you please help me to authenticate this Celine

Item: Authentic Celine Medium TAN Trapeze BAG

Listing Number: 321731030021

Seller: ling7077

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...21?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4ae8a9ec05 

Comments: Below is the comment from the buyer. Im not that familiar with Celine so not sure if this is true or not... 
"Please note that celine trapeze has different designs  from 2012 - differences include the top handle, narrower wings, 2 inner  slip pockets and 1 rear zipper pocket. This bag was of the original  collection thus the pockets and the stamp location is different. You can  find useful information about this on the tpf forum. Previous buyer was  confused about this thus transaction was cancelled and this bag has to  be relisted."

Thanks so much


----------



## unoma

Delia4 said:


> Hi there, could you please help me to authenticate this Celine
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Medium TAN Trapeze BAG
> 
> Listing Number: 321731030021
> 
> Seller: ling7077
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...21?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4ae8a9ec05
> 
> Comments: Below is the comment from the buyer. Im not that familiar with Celine so not sure if this is true or not...
> "Please note that celine trapeze has different designs  from 2012 - differences include the top handle, narrower wings, 2 inner  slip pockets and 1 rear zipper pocket. This bag was of the original  collection thus the pockets and the stamp location is different. You can  find useful information about this on the tpf forum. Previous buyer was  confused about this thus transaction was cancelled and this bag has to  be relisted."
> 
> Thanks so much



Are you the seller? Is this your auction?


----------



## unoma

sidsemo said:


> Thank you so much Unoma! I will report it.



Better luck next time


----------



## xbli5s

Hi authenticaters, i was actually looking at a celine bag that will be picked up in person, i know there isnt really much pictures here but please authenticate this for me if its possible!! 

Name: celine mini luggage
Seller: KJ_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...6652&clkid=5673357943517070844&_qi=RTM2067267


----------



## Delia4

unoma said:


> Are you the seller? Is this your auction?



No I am not the seller, but I am interested in purchasing


----------



## Delia4

No I am not the seller, but I am interested in purchasing


----------



## Delia4

Apologies I just realised I wrote that I wrote the comments were from the buyer.. I meant to say from the seller! Sorry for the confusion


----------



## tifiebean

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 251932931679
Seller: noodlesoup83
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Bag-/251932931679?
Comments: Would appreciate any help authenticating this mini luggage bag. Seems like the made in Italy inside is off. Thank you!


----------



## ml143

Hi. I'm opting to buy my first Celine. Will you please help me authenticate this pretty Celine.

Item: Celine luggage bag
Listing number: 181725026184
Seller: mensconcepts 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181725026184 

Thank you very much! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## xbli5s

Hey so i actually got more pictures. Would you please be able you authenticate for me please?


----------



## soveryfresh

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Thank you!  You are the best!


----------



## shasha11

Hi experts,

Pls help me verify..

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number:Item Code #:sku_551b72bbe2d79
Seller:Simon_Foo1188
Link:http://www.reebonz.com.my/closets/item/106479#topPage
Comments: I have 48 hours to decide to buy

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adlinedewi

Thanks for your reply unoma..i already cek this afternoon to celine store at jakarta..and i really happy my bag is real not fake..the seller also help me and she is very nice patient person..limemintshop is trusted seller ..


----------



## Adrian Ho

Item: Celine Edge Blue
Listing Number: 231542619887
Seller: likezipporah 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-EDGE...887?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e903feef
Comments: Seems legitimate, already purchased the item from the seller. Will be able to provide more photos when the item arrives.


----------



## blogaddict13

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 251931322495
Seller: youdontknowmyname
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa846e87f
Comments:Thanks in anvance for any help!!  Let me know if I need to request more photos from the seller.


----------



## Kate_87

Hi Ladies!  Could someone please authenticate the bag below:

Item: Celine Trapeze Tan Leather & Suede (Small) 
Listing Number: 171760046016
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171760046016

Any previous products being sold by this seller were positively authenticated! So I am hoping this is the same!
Thank you in advance


----------



## lovelychanti4

Please please help me authenticate this celine nano! 
Item: Celine nano 
Listing Number: 321736375225 
Seller: cocolady0828
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321736375225?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 
The seller said that she's a new seller and im not sure if this purse is authentic. Please help me! THank you so much


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


ITEM: CELINE PHANTOM
LISTING # 281673523108 
SELLER: THE- ICEHOCKEY WHINO
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281673523108?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


THANK YOU


----------



## unoma

xbli5s said:


> Hi authenticaters, i was actually looking at a celine bag that will be picked up in person, i know there isnt really much pictures here but please authenticate this for me if its possible!!
> 
> Name: celine mini luggage
> Seller: KJ_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...6652&clkid=5673357943517070844&_qi=RTM2067267



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Delia4 said:


> Hi there, could you please help me to authenticate this Celine
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Medium TAN Trapeze BAG
> 
> Listing Number: 321731030021
> 
> Seller: ling7077
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...21?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4ae8a9ec05
> 
> Comments: Below is the comment from the buyer. Im not that familiar with Celine so not sure if this is true or not...
> "Please note that celine trapeze has different designs  from 2012 - differences include the top handle, narrower wings, 2 inner  slip pockets and 1 rear zipper pocket. This bag was of the original  collection thus the pockets and the stamp location is different. You can  find useful information about this on the tpf forum. Previous buyer was  confused about this thus transaction was cancelled and this bag has to  be relisted."
> 
> Thanks so much



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tifiebean said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 251932931679
> Seller: noodlesoup83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Bag-/251932931679?
> Comments: Would appreciate any help authenticating this mini luggage bag. Seems like the made in Italy inside is off. Thank you!



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

ml143 said:


> Hi. I'm opting to buy my first Celine. Will you please help me authenticate this pretty Celine.
> 
> Item: Celine luggage bag
> Listing number: 181725026184
> Seller: mensconcepts
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181725026184
> 
> Thank you very much! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

soveryfresh said:


> Thank you!  You are the best!


----------



## unoma

xbli5s said:


> Hey so i actually got more pictures. Would you please be able you authenticate for me please?



Mini looks good ask for zipper marking
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...ZfOdzqm%2FoO6LYjy1vDA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

shasha11 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Pls help me verify..
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number:Item Code #:sku_551b72bbe2d79
> Seller:Simon_Foo1188
> Link:http://www.reebonz.com.my/closets/item/106479#topPage
> Comments: I have 48 hours to decide to buy
> 
> Thanks in advance



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Adlinedewi said:


> Thanks for your reply unoma..i already cek this afternoon to celine store at jakarta..and i really happy my bag is real not fake..the seller also help me and she is very nice patient person..limemintshop is trusted seller ..



Good luck


----------



## unoma

Adrian Ho said:


> Item: Celine Edge Blue
> Listing Number: 231542619887
> Seller: likezipporah
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-EDGE...887?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e903feef
> Comments: Seems legitimate, already purchased the item from the seller. Will be able to provide more photos when the item arrives.



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

blogaddict13 said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 251931322495
> Seller: youdontknowmyname
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa846e87f
> Comments:Thanks in anvance for any help!!  Let me know if I need to request more photos from the seller.



Photos are blurry and not enough to authenticate


----------



## shasha11

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Hi..please see below pics for zipper marking and serial no.tq


----------



## unoma

Kate_87 said:


> Hi Ladies!  Could someone please authenticate the bag below:
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Tan Leather & Suede (Small)
> Listing Number: 171760046016
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171760046016
> 
> Any previous products being sold by this seller were positively authenticated! So I am hoping this is the same!
> Thank you in advance



Trapeze is Auth
http://www.ebay.de/itm/171760046016...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171760046016&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Please please help me authenticate this celine nano!
> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number: 321736375225
> Seller: cocolady0828
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321736375225?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> The seller said that she's a new seller and im not sure if this purse is authentic. Please help me! THank you so much



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 
> ITEM: CELINE PHANTOM
> LISTING # 281673523108
> SELLER: THE- ICEHOCKEY WHINO
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281673523108?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> THANK YOU



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shasha11 said:


> Hi..please see below pics for zipper marking and serial no.tq



Next time add auction link
Trapeze looks good BUT need to see ZIPPER MARKING
http://www.reebonz.com.my/closets/item/106479#topPage


----------



## lovelychanti4

THank you soooo much! I was really tempted to buy it!


----------



## hobogirl77

Thank you


----------



## shasha11

unoma said:


> Next time add auction link
> Trapeze looks good BUT need to see ZIPPER MARKING
> http://www.reebonz.com.my/closets/item/106479#topPage



I hope the zipper is clear...


----------



## Adrian Ho

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



Will add more photos when the bag arrives, thanks


----------



## Wildisthewind

Hello,

could you please authenticate this bag:

Item:CELINE TROTTEUR CROSS BODY Messenger LEATHER HANDBAG NWT $2600 SAFFRON YELLOW

Listing Number:191565090749

Seller :goodbuygirl 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-TROT...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a2b4fbd

Thank you


----------



## Trapazeluv

dear expert )

could you please help to authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Black Leather Mini Luggage Bag 

Listing Number: 151660503768

Seller : monsa.gonza

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151660503768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


thank you and have a good day )


----------



## xsimplistics

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 151662360500
Seller: pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phan...500?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234fc7f7b4

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## unoma

xsimplistics said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 151662360500
> Seller: pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phan...500?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234fc7f7b4
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Photos are stolen


----------



## unoma

Trapazeluv said:


> dear expert )
> 
> could you please help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Black Leather Mini Luggage Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 151660503768
> 
> Seller : monsa.gonza
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151660503768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you and have a good day )



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Wildisthewind said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item:CELINE TROTTEUR CROSS BODY Messenger LEATHER HANDBAG NWT $2600 SAFFRON YELLOW
> 
> Listing Number:191565090749
> 
> Seller :goodbuygirl
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-TROT...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a2b4fbd
> 
> Thank you



Auth


----------



## unoma

Adrian Ho said:


> Will add more photos when the bag arrives, thanks



ok


----------



## unoma

shasha11 said:


> I hope the zipper is clear...


zipper marking


----------



## ml143

unoma said:


> Mini is a FAKE




Thank you so much, unoma! [emoji8] I'm glad I didn't bid for that bag! 

I so want a Celine, so I hope you can look at this following one for me. 

Item: Burgundy Mini Luggage

Listing number: 251925861018

Seller: edaseker

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251925861018 

Thank you in advance! I really appreciate your help! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## shasha11

unoma said:


> zipper marking



Here u go


----------



## Trapazeluv

Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## Trapazeluv

unoma said:


> Mini is a FAKE



Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## chicbunbun

Good morning Unoma! Please kindly do your magic one more time and if all goes well, this one should be the one! Thank you so much.

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Tri-Color Cross Body Bag
Listing Number: 2374543
Seller: Lynn
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/authen...oss-body-bag-tri-color-2374543/?tref=category
Comments:

I will likely complete the purchase today because I'm afraid of it selling out. I hope the link still works after that.


----------



## unoma

ml143 said:


> Thank you so much, unoma! [emoji8] I'm glad I didn't bid for that bag!
> 
> I so want a Celine, so I hope you can look at this following one for me.
> 
> Item: Burgundy Mini Luggage
> 
> Listing number: 251925861018
> 
> Seller: edaseker
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251925861018
> 
> Thank you in advance! I really appreciate your help! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shasha11 said:


> Here u go



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Trapazeluv said:


> Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## unoma

Trapazeluv said:


> Thank you so much &#128522;



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Good morning Unoma! Please kindly do your magic one more time and if all goes well, this one should be the one! Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Tri-Color Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 2374543
> Seller: Lynn
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/authen...oss-body-bag-tri-color-2374543/?tref=category
> Comments:
> 
> I will likely complete the purchase today because I'm afraid of it selling out. I hope the link still works after that.



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## christina92

Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you. 
Item: Celine Croc Embossed Trapeze Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: milan_station_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46395e93a8
Comments: Here are more pictures 
https://drive.google.com/folderview...t0SXJ2R3JRSXcwcjFpSWFPTVQxSnprODA&usp=sharing


----------



## chicbunbun

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE



Gosh Unoma, you just saved me $2000. I seriously can't thank you enough! I guess the search continues


----------



## chicbunbun

What about this one? Thanks!

Item: CELINE Nubuck and Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Nano Luggage Chartreuse
Listing number: 77699
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-and-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-nano-luggage-chartreuse-77699


----------



## mocha16

Hi everyone, haven't posted in a while. Please authenticate...I've asked for a zipper close up as well

http://m.befr.ebay.be/itm/251931753...&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Wildisthewind

Wildisthewind said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item:CELINE TROTTEUR CROSS BODY Messenger LEATHER HANDBAG NWT $2600 SAFFRON YELLOW
> 
> Listing Number:191565090749
> 
> Seller :goodbuygirl
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-TROT...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a2b4fbd
> 
> Thank you


Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## knopka

Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you. 

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black Leather Handbag
Listing number: 251936900578
Seller: lzverg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251936900578?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## bmlove

Hi, I'm very new to Celine! Please authenticate this bag:

Item: 2238534
Listing Number: Not specified
Seller: Ashley M.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-hot-pink-2238534/
Comments: I'm not sure if the pictures posted are the actual photos. Is Tradesy a reliable site?

Thank you!


----------



## bmlove

That is a nice bag!


----------



## mocha16

Sorry for the incorrect format:

Item: Celine Mini Luggage- Vermillion 

Listing number: 251931753560

Seller: robinjosephine

Link: 

http://m.ebay.fr/itm/251931753560


Thank you!


----------



## tantissimo

Hi, can someone help to authenticate this celine trapeze for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

christina92 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> Item: Celine Croc Embossed Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: milan_station_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46395e93a8
> Comments: Here are more pictures
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...t0SXJ2R3JRSXcwcjFpSWFPTVQxSnprODA&usp=sharing



I have stop authenticating bags with such serial number.


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Gosh Unoma, you just saved me $2000. I seriously can't thank you enough! I guess the search continues



You are welcome Hun.


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> What about this one? Thanks!
> 
> Item: CELINE Nubuck and Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Nano Luggage Chartreuse
> Listing number: 77699
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-and-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-nano-luggage-chartreuse-77699


Nano is auth


----------



## unoma

Wildisthewind said:


> Thank you very much!!!!!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

knopka said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 251936900578
> Seller: lzverg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251936900578?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

bmlove said:


> Hi, I'm very new to Celine! Please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: 2238534
> Listing Number: Not specified
> Seller: Ashley M.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-hot-pink-2238534/
> Comments: I'm not sure if the pictures posted are the actual photos. Is Tradesy a reliable site?
> 
> Thank you!



Can't view photos


----------



## unoma

mocha16 said:


> Sorry for the incorrect format:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage- Vermillion
> 
> Listing number: 251931753560
> 
> Seller: robinjosephine
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://m.ebay.fr/itm/251931753560
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tantissimo said:


> Hi, can someone help to authenticate this celine trapeze for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977407
> View attachment 2977408
> View attachment 2977409
> View attachment 2977410
> View attachment 2977411




I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## christina92

unoma said:


> I have stop authenticating bags with such serial number.


Are there something wrong with these serial number? I see that it doesn't follow the usual format. Should I just assume the bag is inauthentic?


----------



## bmlove

Hi is this good enough?
Original link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-hot-pink-2238534/


----------



## zityl

I hope this is the correct format

Item: Celine Mini Luggage - Black
Listing Number: 2272722
Seller: Lynne
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-2272722/
Comments:


----------



## interest_ch

Item: Celine SMALL BELT BAG IN INDIGO DRUMMED CALFSKIN Navy Blue
Listing Number: 301612936162
Seller:ethan-h
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-SMALL-BELT-BAG-IN-INDIGO-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-Navy-Blue-/301612936162
Comments: is this authentic? thanks


----------



## interest_ch

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag Black Medium
Listing Number: 231546465315
Sellerandababynow
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231546465315?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Dee.

Item: Celine mini trapeze 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Local seller
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/calgary/celine-small-trapeze-mini-smooth-dark-khaki-calfskin-mint/1068000924
Comments: This bag seems a little suspicious. The two other items that the seller has for sale are both fake - a chanel bag and louboutins. Thank you in advance!


----------



## unoma

bmlove said:


> Hi is this good enough?
> Original link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-hot-pink-2238534/



Need to see more photos.
Clear photos of imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

zityl said:


> I hope this is the correct format
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage - Black
> Listing Number: 2272722
> Seller: Lynne
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-2272722/
> Comments:



I am not a member so i cant view the photos


----------



## unoma

interest_ch said:


> Item: Celine SMALL BELT BAG IN INDIGO DRUMMED CALFSKIN Navy Blue
> Listing Number: 301612936162
> Seller:ethan-h
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-SMALL-BELT-BAG-IN-INDIGO-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-Navy-Blue-/301612936162
> Comments: is this authentic? thanks



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

interest_ch said:


> Item: Celine Classic Box Bag Black Medium
> Listing Number: 231546465315
> Sellerandababynow
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231546465315?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



I need to see clear zipper marking and serial number


----------



## bmlove

Hi, Could you please authenticate the following bag? I'm attaching the link but I believe you have to have an account to be able to view the pictures, so I'm attaching pictures as well. Thank you!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag Black With Red Trim Tote Bag
Listing Number: 2164025
Seller: pbj_closet
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-with-red-trim-2164025/?tref=category


----------



## unoma

bmlove said:


> Hi, Could you please authenticate the following bag? I'm attaching the link but I believe you have to have an account to be able to view the pictures, so I'm attaching pictures as well. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag Black With Red Trim Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 2164025
> Seller: pbj_closet
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-with-red-trim-2164025/?tref=category



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## knopka

unoma said:


> Nano is a fake


Thank you very mcuh Unoma!


----------



## elleci

Item: Celine Yellow Belt Bag
Listing Number: 231545558350
Seller: peonytse
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231545558350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## mocha16

Thanks, I was sent these two pics, first one wasn't that clear but second was


----------



## Dee.

Dee. said:


> Item: Celine mini trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Local seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/calgary/celine-small-trapeze-mini-smooth-dark-khaki-calfskin-mint/1068000924
> Comments: This bag seems a little suspicious. The two other items that the seller has for sale are both fake - a chanel bag and louboutins. Thank you in advance!



Never mind, I saw your post about only authenticating auctions


----------



## Delia4

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking



Hi more images attached. Please let me know if you need more. Thanks


----------



## gigima

hi i'm new to celine please help me to authenticate this. thanks.

item : Celine Micro In Opt White Color Elephant Calf SS2015
Item no. : 181726750528
seller : luvhighfashion888
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181726750528?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gigima

Here is a pic of the date code

QUOTE=gigima;28476431]hi i'm new to celine please help me to authenticate this. thanks.

item : Celine Micro In Opt White Color Elephant Calf SS2015
Item no. : 181726750528
seller : luvhighfashion888
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181726750528?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]


----------



## gigima

The zipper


----------



## unoma

knopka said:


> Thank you very mcuh Unoma!


----------



## unoma

elleci said:


> Item: Celine Yellow Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 231545558350
> Seller: peonytse
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231545558350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

mocha16 said:


> Thanks, I was sent these two pics, first one wasn't that clear but second was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978558
> View attachment 2978560



Not clear enough and post auction link


----------



## unoma

Delia4 said:


> Hi more images attached. Please let me know if you need more. Thanks



Auth


----------



## unoma

gigima said:


> hi i'm new to celine please help me to authenticate this. thanks.
> 
> item : Celine Micro In Opt White Color Elephant Calf SS2015
> Item no. : 181726750528
> seller : luvhighfashion888
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181726750528?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Not clear enough and post auction link


----------



## unoma

gigima said:


> hi i'm new to celine please help me to authenticate this. thanks.
> 
> item : Celine Micro In Opt White Color Elephant Calf SS2015
> Item no. : 181726750528
> seller : luvhighfashion888
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181726750528?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





gigima said:


> Here is a pic of the date code
> 
> QUOTE=gigima;28476431]hi i'm new to celine please help me to authenticate this. thanks.
> 
> item : Celine Micro In Opt White Color Elephant Calf SS2015
> Item no. : 181726750528
> seller : luvhighfashion888
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181726750528?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


[/QUOTE]



gigima said:


> The zipper



Micro is a FAKE


----------



## mocha16

Here it is again with a better zipper marking photo 



Item: Celine Mini Luggage- Vermillion 



Listing number: 251931753560



Seller: robinjosephine



Link: 



http://m.ebay.fr/itm/251931753560







Thank you!


----------



## kailynnashleigh

Hi i was wondering if you'd be able to authenticate this black Celine Trio Pouch (small)

the link is http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w.../celine-trio-pouch/1067172621?src=topAdSearch


----------



## zityl

unoma said:


> I am not a member so i cant view the photos


Here are the pictures. I'm also in the process of asking for the zipper head and serial number tag


----------



## Ms.ShopChic

Hi all! 

I don't have the correct format as I've already purchased the bag. I got it on eBay and it is the Celine nano in indigo 

Please help me authenticate this! I'm really hoping it's real! [emoji16]


----------



## apple2013iou

please help authenticate this celine nano bag!!
thanks a lot!


----------



## apple2013iou

Ms.ShopChic said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I don't have the correct format as I've already purchased the bag. I got it on eBay and it is the Celine nano in indigo
> 
> Please help me authenticate this! I'm really hoping it's real! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 2980118
> View attachment 2980119
> View attachment 2980120
> View attachment 2980122
> View attachment 2980123
> View attachment 2980124
> View attachment 2980125


not sure but i think i google something and said celine don't use labeled zipper....


----------



## Coveteur

Item:  Croc Embossed Black Phantom
Listing Number:  141653889332
Seller:  missmeymey
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Croc-...332?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20fb3ad134

Comments:

if you well versed Celine authenticators could be so kind as to take a moment and authenticate this bag. I would appreciate this greatly! Thanks kindly.


----------



## apple2013iou

apple2013iou said:


> please help authenticate this celine nano bag!!
> thanks a lot!



more zipper detail of my celine nano from above

Item: Celine nano Luggage

Listing number: S-ZP-0152

Seller: from local buyer (i bought it secondhand )
the bag was purchased from 2013 june, almost 2 years now! 

Link: n/a

the only flaw i found of the bag.. see pic 2
thankss!!!


----------



## Ms.ShopChic

apple2013iou said:


> not sure but i think i google something and said celine don't use labeled zipper....




I did too! But I'm hoping maybe the new bags do? [emoji26]


----------



## apple2013iou

Ms.ShopChic said:


> I did too! But I'm hoping maybe the new bags do? [emoji26]



waiting for a expert to answer that


----------



## ilovepurse44

is this real or fake? thanks in advance


----------



## ilovepurse44

I can't follow the format sorry i just bought my celine on IG seller please help me out&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Melo2012

Hi lovelies,

I got an email from you guys today asking me to check out the Heritage Auctions site. Are you able to help me authenticate this celine I saw on there?

Item: celine large tie tote bag
Listing Number: Lot 58424, Auction #5209
Seller: heritage auctions
Link: http://jewelry.ha.com/c/mobile/view-item.zx?saleNo=5209&lotNo=58424&showAllImages=1
Comments:

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Melo2012 said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> I got an email from you guys today asking me to check out the Heritage Auctions site. Are you able to help me authenticate this celine I saw on there?
> 
> Item: celine large tie tote bag
> Listing Number: Lot 58424, Auction #5209
> Seller: heritage auctions
> Link: http://jewelry.ha.com/c/mobile/view-item.zx?saleNo=5209&lotNo=58424&showAllImages=1
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

mocha16 said:


> Here it is again with a better zipper marking photo
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage- Vermillion
> 
> Listing number: 251931753560
> 
> Seller: robinjosephine
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://m.ebay.fr/itm/251931753560
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979666



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

kailynnashleigh said:


> Hi i was wondering if you'd be able to authenticate this black Celine Trio Pouch (small)
> 
> the link is http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w.../celine-trio-pouch/1067172621?src=topAdSearch



Not enough to authenticate
Serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

zityl said:


> Here are the pictures. I'm also in the process of asking for the zipper head and serial number tag



Not enough photos
Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

Ms.ShopChic said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I don't have the correct format as I've already purchased the bag. I got it on eBay and it is the Celine nano in indigo
> 
> Please help me authenticate this! I'm really hoping it's real! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 2980118
> View attachment 2980119
> View attachment 2980120
> View attachment 2980122
> View attachment 2980123
> View attachment 2980124
> View attachment 2980125


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

apple2013iou said:


> please help authenticate this celine nano bag!!
> thanks a lot!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Coveteur said:


> Item:  Croc Embossed Black Phantom
> Listing Number:  141653889332
> Seller:  missmeymey
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Croc-...332?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20fb3ad134
> 
> Comments:
> 
> if you well versed Celine authenticators could be so kind as to take a moment and authenticate this bag. I would appreciate this greatly! Thanks kindly.



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

apple2013iou said:


> more zipper detail of my celine nano from above
> 
> Item: Celine nano Luggage
> 
> Listing number: S-ZP-0152
> 
> Seller: from local buyer (i bought it secondhand )
> the bag was purchased from 2013 june, almost 2 years now!
> 
> Link: n/a
> 
> the only flaw i found of the bag.. see pic 2
> thankss!!!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

ilovepurse44 said:


> is this real or fake? thanks in advance


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## ilovepurse44

I can't follow the format it's because i bought it on instagram seller not on ebay&#128532;&#128532; i hope someone will help me authenticate my bag&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## mocha16

Thank you!


----------



## RedDuchess

Please help
Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Khaki Large Phantom Smooth Leather Bag
Listing Number: 171773950192
Seller: lavendar_mist
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...h-Leather-Bag-/171773950192?&autorefresh=true


----------



## bmlove

Hi, please authenticate:

Item: Celine Mini luggage Beige, Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: ev.mot7 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4ae92f6324


----------



## bmlove

Please authenticate!
Item: CELINE Mini Luggage (Jungle/Khaki)
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: 42066
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee0d833cf


----------



## YveYYC

Good morning, would be grateful for your help authenticating this bag:


Item: CELINE Burgundy Large Case Chain Flap Box Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 131498990032
Seller: yoomic
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131498990032?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Comments: This is my first time posting on this thread - hope I did it correctly and the link works. Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


----------



## unoma

YveYYC said:


> Good morning, would be grateful for your help authenticating this bag:
> 
> 
> Item: CELINE Burgundy Large Case Chain Flap Box Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 131498990032
> Seller: yoomic
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131498990032?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Comments: This is my first time posting on this thread - hope I did it correctly and the link works. Thank you very much for your time and expertise!



Case is Authentic


----------



## unoma

bmlove said:


> Please authenticate!
> Item: CELINE Mini Luggage (Jungle/Khaki)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: 42066
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee0d833cf



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

RedDuchess said:


> Please help
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Khaki Large Phantom Smooth Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 171773950192
> Seller: lavendar_mist
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...h-Leather-Bag-/171773950192?&autorefresh=true



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

bmlove said:


> Hi, please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini luggage Beige, Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: ev.mot7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4ae92f6324



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

mocha16 said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome


----------



## apple2013iou

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
> Good luck



oh no!! i am still stuck here!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## chrissyh1102

Could you please help me authenticate this Red Celine Trapeze? I'm concerned as the inside is black. This is through a consignment store so I'm not sure who consigned it, but the store itself says it has tags attached to it. 

Pics attached:
facebook.com/STAWellesley/photos/pb.249583402526.-2207520000.1430579312./10153198149997527/?type=1&theater


----------



## apple2013iou

apple2013iou said:


> oh no!! i am still stuck here!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:



zipper detail


----------



## strsusc

Item: 181723384438
Listing Number: 
Seller:tf3252254
Link:http://r.ebay.com/SG80Jn
Comments: hi, can someone please authenticate, as this would be my first Celine mini luggage purchase. Thanks!!!


----------



## cia8tta

Can someone please help me with my purchase? If it is a knock-off, I will need to open a case to get my money back ASAP. Thanks a lot

Quote:
Item:Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor Black Beige Orange Smooth Pebbled Handbag 
Listing Number:161684022410
Seller:oneraregem
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161684022410?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:I received the bag yesterday and the orange part of the leather looks off and it has a weird smell. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you guys!!


----------



## Elociv

Item: Celine Croc Embossed Small Phantom in Grey Nubuck
Seller: http://www.closet-raider.com/
Link: http://www.closet-raider.com/designer/celine/
Comments: I found this gem on closet-raider, I believe it is more of a private sale platform so I am not sure if anyone can authenticate this for me since it is not an auction or from a sale site. But any help is greatly appreciated! I took a lot of pictures!
A few points below to clarify the pictures.
1)The actual colour of the bag is more accurate according to the front picture of the bag WITH the twilly. The first picture is taken in sunlight and washed out the colour way too much. 
2)It was very hard to get a picture of the zipper, but the zippers of the bag has this "notch" or mayb a number 1. I am not sure if this is normal. 
3) there are two pictures of the "Celine" gold stamped logo on the inside. The close up picture made the logo seemed a bit warped, but that is not the case in real, I had to put my hand below it in order to get a close up of the quality of the logo. The more zoomed out picture shows the shape more accurately.


----------



## Elociv

more pictures for the previous Grey Embossed Croc Phantom.


----------



## MonAmie

Hello ladies. Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Croc Tote Handbag Black.

Listing number: 111657590458

Seller: helenlovesspurs

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111657590458


----------



## MonAmie

Can you please help me authenticate this one as well

Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Bag Tote Croco Pattern Black Leather.

Listing number: 371316961433

Seller: myponte

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371316961433


----------



## MonAmie

Can you please help me authenticate this one?

Item: Celine Phantom

Listing number: 221750050895

Seller: nikel0712

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221750050895


----------



## llovescuteshoes

*Item:* Celine Medium Classic Bag in Camel Box Calfskin
*Listing Number: *121634643987
*Seller:* lily
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121634643987?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Comments: *I didn't see this bag in previous posts. This is my first time posting here.
I asked seller for these additional photo's.
Also, she is going to send me a photo of the serial number, but in leu of that she gave me what she could see of the serial number. She said it is difficult to get a photo without over stretching the leather. *U-CE-0120, Made in Italy*
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## le_mode

Hi!

Can someone please authenticate this for me 

Item: CELINE Calf Leather Suede Small Trapeze Souris
Listing number #: 55515
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calf-leather-suede-small-trapeze-souris-55515
Comments: A bit confused because most of trapeze's serial number are in the outside pocket, but this one is in the inside pocket. or maybe it's depending on the style? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## ckh124

Sofia_ said:


> Hey
> eBay Item number ; 321547965995
> Sellers name : gem-bean
> Description : authentic Celine mini luggage tri colour.
> eBay url : http://www.eBay.co.uk/itm/321547965995?
> 
> Hi unoma you asked for zipper makings I am attaching these for you
> Originally Posted by Sofia_
> Mini is Auth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...p2047675.l2557
> 
> Recieved the bag, posted pics on photo bucket.
> http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/sophie446/library/?sort=3&page=1


Hi!!! I need HELP here.. Can someone authenticate this celine?  I really can't afford to get scammed but love this bag!!!     I would greatly appreciate the help here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676759013?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ckh124

apple2013iou said:


> oh no!! i am still stuck here!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


Hi!!! I need HELP here.. Can someone authenticate this celine? I really can't afford to get scammed but love this bag!!! I would greatly appreciate the help here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676759013...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ckh124

le_mode said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: CELINE Calf Leather Suede Small Trapeze Souris
> Listing number #: 55515
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calf-leather-suede-small-trapeze-souris-55515
> Comments: A bit confused because most of trapeze's serial number are in the outside pocket, but this one is in the inside pocket. or maybe it's depending on the style?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi!!! I need HELP here.. Can someone authenticate this celine? I really can't afford to get scammed but love this bag!!! I would greatly appreciate the help here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676759013...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ckh124

MonAmie said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> 
> Listing number: 221750050895
> 
> Seller: nikel0712
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221750050895


Hi!!! I need HELP here.. Can someone authenticate this celine? I really can't afford to get scammed but love this bag!!! I would greatly appreciate the help here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676759013...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ckh124

strsusc said:


> Item: 181723384438
> Listing Number:
> Seller:tf3252254
> Link:http://r.ebay.com/SG80Jn
> Comments: hi, can someone please authenticate, as this would be my first Celine mini luggage purchase. Thanks!!!


Hi!!! I need HELP here.. Can someone authenticate this celine? I really can't afford to get scammed but love this bag!!! I would greatly appreciate the help here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676759013...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## heckp

Hello good day!

Kindly authenticate this please and thank you!

Item: Celine mini luggage vermillion nubuck

Listing number: 71895559

Seller: Fruitybeauty

Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+Ranking,Position,3-9,49#advertisementDetails

Sorry, I'm very new to the olx.ph and this is the only info I can get for the item.

Thanks again


----------



## MonAmie

ckh124 said:


> Hi!!! I need HELP here.. Can someone authenticate this celine? I really can't afford to get scammed but love this bag!!! I would greatly appreciate the help here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676759013...:MEBIDX:IT




Please read the forum rules and post in the proper and correct way...


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please help me authentic this bag. The seller has no history whatsoever. 

Bag: Celine luggage mini tote
Seller: bubalekfili (ebay)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff7a5aa0

Thank you so much!


----------



## escariina

Please help authenticate:

Celine smooth calfskin medium luggage
Fashionphile
#78631
http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-luggage-black-78631

Is this a "shoulder luggage"?
Many many thanks in advance for your help! !


----------



## lovefoolosophy

Hi,

Please authenticate this Celine. Thank you so much in advance!


Item: Celine Phantom Luggage Bag in Beige
Listing Number: 301619022711
Seller: shacapri
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...m-Tote-Bag-Very-Good-Condition-/301619022711?


----------



## llovescuteshoes

llovescuteshoes said:


> *Item:* Celine Medium Classic Bag in Camel Box Calfskin
> 
> *Listing Number: *121634643987
> 
> *Seller:* lily
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121634643987?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments: *I didn't see this bag in previous posts. This is my first time posting here.
> 
> I asked seller for these additional photo's.
> 
> Also, she is going to send me a photo of the serial number, but in leu of that she gave me what she could see of the serial number. She said it is difficult to get a photo without over stretching the leather. *U-CE-0120, Made in Italy*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982942







Here are the additional photos thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## jh3

Has anyone purchased a Celine Phantom from Beyond The Rack recently? I noticed mine has Ykk on the heads on sides of the zippers and number 5 on the inside. Should I be worried?


----------



## Lney

Hello,

I would like to authenticate this bag please. 
Item: Celine trapeze size small, beige with pink flaps
Seller: danzelle007
Listing number:321729707431
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321729707431
Comments: I asked her to send me pics of the serial number. She said the number is W-GU-0174
And here are the photos of the serial number, attached. All other photos are in the listing. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## efeu

Hi I want to purchase this celine but want to make sure it is authentic! Can you help me!
Thank you!

Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag in Camel Box Calfskin

Seller:lily 
Listing number:121634643987

Ebay link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121634643987


----------



## Smoothop

efeu said:


> Hi I want to purchase this celine but want to make sure it is authentic! Can you help me!
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag in Camel Box Calfskin
> 
> Seller:lily
> Listing number:121634643987
> 
> Ebay link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121634643987


I'm not the authenticator but on the Medium Box the serial number is always embossed on the leather down the left side of the back zipped pocket and not on a tag....hope this helps.


----------



## miah100

Hello authenticators! Could someone please help me authenticate this phantom that was purchased at a local consignment shop here in NYC. TIA!



Item: medium phantom




Seller: local NYC consignment store


----------



## efeu

Smoothop said:


> I'm not the authenticator but on the Medium Box the serial number is always embossed on the leather down the left side of the back zipped pocket and not on a tag....hope this helps.



thanks! pls see this photo
as the bag was from 2010, not sure if the location of the serial number has changed...
would really appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## heckp

miah100 said:


> Hello authenticators! Could someone please help me authenticate this phantom that was purchased at a local consignment shop here in NYC. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: medium phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: local NYC consignment store
> 
> View attachment 2983975
> View attachment 2983976
> View attachment 2983978
> View attachment 2983979
> View attachment 2983980
> View attachment 2983981
> View attachment 2983983
> View attachment 2983985


 
Just reading through previous authentication requests, I don't think they will authenticate if you bought or have the item already


----------



## stiees

Item: Celine Micro Luggage

Seller: Buddy & Selly
Link: not available anymore
More Photos:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d4je7ib68zon7w0/AAD3v0ZmF5R2YoDHRNIKc6e1a?dl=0

Could you please help me with authentification ... I´m not sure, and i´ve already bought it. 
Thanks


----------



## miah100

heckp said:


> Just reading through previous authentication requests, I don't think they will authenticate if you bought or have the item already




Hmmm that's confusing? So then how do I get this authenticated?


----------



## MonAmie

miah100 said:


> Hmmm that's confusing? So then how do I get this authenticated?



You pay to have it authenticated.


----------



## Smoothop

MonAmie said:


> You pay to have it authenticated.


Try *****************.com or there are others..If you look back a few pages it should show them somewhere.


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: Celine Black Pebbled Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 251944421543
Seller: daylily16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251944421543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item: Celine Nano Vermillion Red $2800 Pebbled Leather New Stunning Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 201331568261
Seller: weissandwilk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201331568261?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:
I'm really interested in these celine nano. Can you please help me authenticate these two bags? I would really appreciate it! 
THanks so much!


----------



## laksalala

Hi experts, please help me look at this one?  Many many thanks!

Item : Celine Box Bag Camel
Seller :  zhiga_dan
Item no. :  121625150255
Link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Clas...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c516c832f

Thank you again


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine phantom bag
Listing Number: 151667113347
seller Pawelsw1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151667113347?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello could anyone help me with this, thanks


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine phantom bag
Listing Number: 131501973526
seller store-on-line1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131501973526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


And this thanks


----------



## quel

I would so appreiciate it if you could please authenticate this Celine Box Bag

Item: CELINE "Medium Classic Box Flap" Ice Blue Leather Shoulderbag Handbag

Listing Number: 151671571460

Seller: seamstofitpdx

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Medi...460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350548404

Thank you!


----------



## Baglady94

Hello,  I would be so grateful if you could please authenticate these luggages.

Thanks in advance!


Item: Celine Red Leather Bag
Listing number: 281680495915
Seller: violetajeviciute19
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Red-Leather-Bag-/281680495915?


----------



## Baglady94

And:


Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Black Leather
Listing number: 321745619232
Seller:fashionstylist_2013
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae9888920


Thanks again


----------



## YveYYC

unoma said:


> Case is Authentic


Thank you so much for taking the time to share your expertise to benefit me!


----------



## OMGISTHISCHANEL

Hi, sorry for the really late reply. Unfortunately although the seller tried to take pictures they were not the area requested so I gave up. I was too worried and did not want to deal with the hassle of the worst case scenario. But thank you very much for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## nanmn328

allyn said:


> Hi! I'm sorry that I didn't include my auction link earlier. I included full info below. Thank you again!!
> 
> Full details are now shown below:
> Item: Celine Black Leather Trio
> Listing Number:381221989625
> Seller: bettylou82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381221989625?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Photos:







unoma said:


> Auction ended over 10days ago




Could you please authenticate this Celine trio?  I think the item may have been relisted, it's unclear.

Item: Celine Black Leather Trio
Listing Number: 381248547947
Seller: bettylou82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...947?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c42f2c6b

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## unoma

strsusc said:


> Item: 181723384438
> Listing Number:
> Seller:tf3252254
> Link:http://r.ebay.com/SG80Jn
> Comments: hi, can someone please authenticate, as this would be my first Celine mini luggage purchase. Thanks!!!



Auction has ended


----------



## unoma

cia8tta said:


> Can someone please help me with my purchase? If it is a knock-off, I will need to open a case to get my money back ASAP. Thanks a lot
> 
> Quote:
> Item:Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor Black Beige Orange Smooth Pebbled Handbag
> Listing Number:161684022410
> Seller:oneraregem
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161684022410?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:I received the bag yesterday and the orange part of the leather looks off and it has a weird smell. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you guys!!



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Elociv said:


> Item: Celine Croc Embossed Small Phantom in Grey Nubuck
> Seller: http://www.closet-raider.com/
> Link: http://www.closet-raider.com/designer/celine/
> Comments: I found this gem on closet-raider, I believe it is more of a private sale platform so I am not sure if anyone can authenticate this for me since it is not an auction or from a sale site. But any help is greatly appreciated! I took a lot of pictures!
> A few points below to clarify the pictures.
> 1)The actual colour of the bag is more accurate according to the front picture of the bag WITH the twilly. The first picture is taken in sunlight and washed out the colour way too much.
> 2)It was very hard to get a picture of the zipper, but the zippers of the bag has this "notch" or mayb a number 1. I am not sure if this is normal.
> 3) there are two pictures of the "Celine" gold stamped logo on the inside. The close up picture made the logo seemed a bit warped, but that is not the case in real, I had to put my hand below it in order to get a close up of the quality of the logo. The more zoomed out picture shows the shape more accurately.





Elociv said:


> more pictures for the previous Grey Embossed Croc Phantom.



Phantom is Authentic
http://www.closet-raider.com/designer/celine/


----------



## unoma

MonAmie said:


> Hello ladies. Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Croc Tote Handbag Black.
> 
> Listing number: 111657590458
> 
> Seller: helenlovesspurs
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111657590458



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

llovescuteshoes said:


> *Item:* Celine Medium Classic Bag in Camel Box Calfskin
> *Listing Number: *121634643987
> *Seller:* lily
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121634643987?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Comments: *I didn't see this bag in previous posts. This is my first time posting here.
> I asked seller for these additional photo's.
> Also, she is going to send me a photo of the serial number, but in leu of that she gave me what she could see of the serial number. She said it is difficult to get a photo without over stretching the leather. *U-CE-0120, Made in Italy*
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> View attachment 2982941
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982942



Box is Authentic


----------



## unoma

le_mode said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: CELINE Calf Leather Suede Small Trapeze Souris
> Listing number #: 55515
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calf-leather-suede-small-trapeze-souris-55515
> Comments: A bit confused because most of trapeze's serial number are in the outside pocket, but this one is in the inside pocket. or maybe it's depending on the style?
> 
> Thank you in advance



Auction has ended


----------



## unoma

ckh124 said:


> Hi!!! I need HELP here.. Can someone authenticate this celine?  I really can't afford to get scammed but love this bag!!!     I would greatly appreciate the help here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676759013?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

heckp said:


> Hello good day!
> 
> Kindly authenticate this please and thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage vermillion nubuck
> 
> Listing number: 71895559
> 
> Seller: Fruitybeauty
> 
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+Ranking,Position,3-9,49#advertisementDetails
> 
> Sorry, I'm very new to the olx.ph and this is the only info I can get for the item.
> 
> Thanks again



Nothing is coming up


----------



## unoma

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please help me authentic this bag. The seller has no history whatsoever.
> 
> Bag: Celine luggage mini tote
> Seller: bubalekfili (ebay)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff7a5aa0
> 
> Thank you so much!



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> Please help authenticate:
> 
> Celine smooth calfskin medium luggage
> Fashionphile
> #78631
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-luggage-black-78631
> 
> Is this a "shoulder luggage"?
> Many many thanks in advance for your help! !



It is a medium and Authentic


----------



## unoma

lovefoolosophy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this Celine. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Luggage Bag in Beige
> Listing Number: 301619022711
> Seller: shacapri
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...m-Tote-Bag-Very-Good-Condition-/301619022711?



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## escariina

Thankyou so much!


----------



## unoma

llovescuteshoes said:


> View attachment 2983496
> 
> 
> Here are the additional photos thank you [emoji5]&#65039;



Box is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Lney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to authenticate this bag please.
> Item: Celine trapeze size small, beige with pink flaps
> Seller: danzelle007
> Listing number:321729707431
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321729707431
> Comments: I asked her to send me pics of the serial number. She said the number is W-GU-0174
> And here are the photos of the serial number, attached. All other photos are in the listing.
> Thank you very much!



Looks ok ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Smoothop said:


> I'm not the authenticator but on the Medium Box the serial number is always embossed on the leather down the left side of the back zipped pocket and not on a tag....hope this helps.



Serial number is not always embossed, it can also have a leather tag stamp number.


----------



## unoma

efeu said:


> Hi I want to purchase this celine but want to make sure it is authentic! Can you help me!
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag in Camel Box Calfskin
> 
> Seller:lily
> Listing number:121634643987
> 
> Ebay link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121634643987



Box is Authentic


----------



## unoma

laksalala said:


> Hi experts, please help me look at this one?  Many many thanks!
> 
> Item : Celine Box Bag Camel
> Seller :  zhiga_dan
> Item no. :  121625150255
> Link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Clas...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c516c832f
> 
> Thank you again



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> 
> Seller: Buddy & Selly
> Link: not available anymore
> More Photos:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d4je7ib68zon7w0/AAD3v0ZmF5R2YoDHRNIKc6e1a?dl=0
> 
> Could you please help me with authentification ... I´m not sure, and i´ve already bought it.
> Thanks


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

miah100 said:


> Hello authenticators! Could someone please help me authenticate this phantom that was purchased at a local consignment shop here in NYC. TIA!
> Item: medium phantom
> 
> Seller: local NYC consignment store
> 
> View attachment 2983975
> View attachment 2983976
> View attachment 2983978
> View attachment 2983979
> View attachment 2983980
> View attachment 2983981
> View attachment 2983983
> View attachment 2983985


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: Celine Black Pebbled Leather Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 251944421543
> Seller: daylily16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251944421543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Vermillion Red $2800 Pebbled Leather New Stunning Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 201331568261
> Seller: weissandwilk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201331568261?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> I'm really interested in these celine nano. Can you please help me authenticate these two bags? I would really appreciate it!
> THanks so much!



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Repost your request using the correct format.


----------



## unoma

ADM90 said:


> Item: Celine phantom bag
> Listing Number: 151667113347
> seller Pawelsw1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151667113347?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello could anyone help me with this, thanks



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

quel said:


> I would so appreiciate it if you could please authenticate this Celine Box Bag
> 
> Item: CELINE "Medium Classic Box Flap" Ice Blue Leather Shoulderbag Handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 151671571460
> 
> Seller: seamstofitpdx
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Medi...460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350548404
> 
> Thank you!



Imprint,serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Baglady94 said:


> Hello,  I would be so grateful if you could please authenticate these luggages.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Red Leather Bag
> Listing number: 281680495915
> Seller: violetajeviciute19
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Red-Leather-Bag-/281680495915?



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Baglady94 said:


> And:
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Black Leather
> Listing number: 321745619232
> Seller:fashionstylist_2013
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae9888920
> 
> 
> Thanks again



Fake


----------



## unoma

nanmn328 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Celine trio?  I think the item may have been relisted, it's unclear.
> 
> Item: Celine Black Leather Trio
> Listing Number: 381248547947
> Seller: bettylou82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...947?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c42f2c6b
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

YveYYC said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to share your expertise to benefit me!


----------



## unoma

escariina said:


> Thankyou so much!


----------



## efeu

unoma said:


> Box is Authentic


thanks a lot!!! really appreciate


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: Celine Black Pebbled Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 251944421543
Seller: daylily16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251944421543...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Please help me authenticate this nano 
Thank you Unoma!


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: Celine Nano Vermillion Red $2800 Pebbled Leather New Stunning Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 201331568261
Seller: weissandwilk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201331568261...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Here's another nano that i need help authenticating
Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: Celine Black Pebbled Leather Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 251944421543
> Seller: daylily16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251944421543...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Please help me authenticate this nano
> Thank you Unoma!



Nano is AUTH


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: Celine Nano Vermillion Red $2800 Pebbled Leather New Stunning Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 201331568261
> Seller: weissandwilk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201331568261...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Here's another nano that i need help authenticating
> Thank you so much



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## Lney

unoma said:


> Looks ok ask for zipper marking



Thank you so much for getting back to me! Sorry but what do you mean? Ask for a close up picture of the zipper to see if there are marks on it?


----------



## Lney

Lney said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me! Sorry but what do you mean? Ask for a close up picture of the zipper to see if there are marks on it?




Do you mean this?


----------



## stylefash

Item: CELINE Drummed Leather Micro Luggage in Vermillion
Listing Number: 203189
Seller: Shanice_Lim
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/203189...cro-drummed-leather-vermillion-2900-nego.html

Please help me authenticate this micro. 
Thank you!


----------



## angelstar17

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth


Item:100% AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM CALFSKIN HANDBAG *RARE COLOR AND SOLD OUT*
Listing Number:231523959012
Seller:jandillc2015 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTI...item35e7e740e4
Comments:
Unoma, so I purchased the bag I just want to make sure it meets your approval, What do you think?


----------



## cosmochic12

*CAN YOU PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE MINI LUGGAGE (DUNE)?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171779190342?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*SERIAL: S-AT-1111
              S-PA-1022*


Seller claims it is authentic or full refund. However, the tag is trimmed but the pebbled looks good. Can someone please advise me on this ASAP? The payment is due. Thank you!!


----------



## ADM90

Thank you so much, is both phantoms fake

Thank you so much


----------



## sdsurfchick

Item: AUTHENTIC-CELINE-Medium-Phantom-Tote-Cobalt-Blue-Suede
Listing number: 171773955382
Seller: ajw4524
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...382?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe868d36

Hi. First time in this thread.  Would someone please authenticate this bag?  Thank you.


----------



## Nicnb

Can you please authenticate, thank! 

Item: Authentic Blush Celine Phantom Bag 
Listing Number: 171755684144
Seller: trainathought
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171755684144


----------



## Cotnhim

Hi all ! I'm new here so I don't know much , but could someone help me authenticate this bag please 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311353948307?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## deliriousdrug

Hi authenticators, need your expert opinion on this! 

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Seller: jolyn.p 
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/216178-brand-new-celine-belt-bag-2500-nego.html?

thanks a lot!


----------



## unoma

stylefash said:


> Item: CELINE Drummed Leather Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> Listing Number: 203189
> Seller: Shanice_Lim
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/203189...cro-drummed-leather-vermillion-2900-nego.html
> 
> Please help me authenticate this micro.
> Thank you!



Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

angelstar17 said:


> View attachment 2986735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986736
> View attachment 2986735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986736
> 
> Item:100% AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM CALFSKIN HANDBAG *RARE COLOR AND SOLD OUT*
> Listing Number:231523959012
> Seller:jandillc2015
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTI...item35e7e740e4
> Comments:
> Unoma, so I purchased the bag I just want to make sure it meets your approval, What do you think?



Auth and Congrats
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

cosmochic12 said:


> *CAN YOU PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE MINI LUGGAGE (DUNE)?*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171779190342?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *SERIAL: S-AT-1111
> S-PA-1022*
> 
> 
> Seller claims it is authentic or full refund. However, the tag is trimmed but the pebbled looks good. Can someone please advise me on this ASAP? The payment is due. Thank you!!



Next time authenticate before bidding.
Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

sdsurfchick said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC-CELINE-Medium-Phantom-Tote-Cobalt-Blue-Suede
> Listing number: 171773955382
> Seller: ajw4524
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...382?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe868d36
> 
> Hi. First time in this thread.  Would someone please authenticate this bag?  Thank you.



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Can you please authenticate, thank!
> 
> Item: Authentic Blush Celine Phantom Bag
> Listing Number: 171755684144
> Seller: trainathought
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171755684144



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

deliriousdrug said:


> Hi authenticators, need your expert opinion on this!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Seller: jolyn.p
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/216178-brand-new-celine-belt-bag-2500-nego.html?
> 
> thanks a lot!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## RedDuchess

unoma said:


> Phantom is Authentic



Thanks, although the listing was removed *shrug*


----------



## yellowshoe

Item: AUTHENTIC-CELINE-Nano
Listing number: 151650437139
Seller: mh0007
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151650437139?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The photos in the ebay link aren't good. There are more photos here http://s300.photobucket.com/user/michellezhao80/library/

Please check if this is authentic? Thank you very much.


----------



## knopka

Hello,

could you please authenticate this clutch handbag:                                                                       Link;  http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-han...tent-louise-clutch-bag.-cost-1-799/1114962196


----------



## unoma

yellowshoe said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC-CELINE-Nano
> Listing number: 151650437139
> Seller: mh0007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151650437139?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The photos in the ebay link aren't good. There are more photos here http://s300.photobucket.com/user/michellezhao80/library/
> 
> Please check if this is authentic? Thank you very much.



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

knopka said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please authenticate this clutch handbag:                                                                       Link;  http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-han...tent-louise-clutch-bag.-cost-1-799/1114962196



Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

RedDuchess said:


> Thanks, although the listing was removed *shrug*



Better luck next time


----------



## MonAmie

Item: celine phantom croc bag tote black leather

Listing nr: 131501973526

Seller: store-on-line1

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131501973526


----------



## MonAmie

Item: Celine phantom bag

Listing nr: 151668032308

Seller: primusiu

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151668032308


----------



## yellowshoe

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



Thank you very much. Have a lovely day


----------



## stiees

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
> Good luck


Here´s the auction link: I just found it. 
http://www.ebay.at/itm/301612302404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

If the bag´s not real I´m going to send it back. I´m little confused because of the zipper marking. SO maybe you could help me?


----------



## Lney

unoma said:


> Looks ok ask for zipper marking



Thank you for your reply. Is this the zipper marking you're asking for? If not please advise what I should ask for.


----------



## Fashionistatay

Item: Celine Phantom Antique Blue 
Listing http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb823a87
Seller : tbirdhau 

If I could have help authenticating , it would be greatly appreciated!!! Xo


----------



## quel

unoma said:


> Imprint,serial number and zipper marking



Here are the pictures I was sent; hope these help.  thanks again.


----------



## Abbiollie

Is this bag authentic. I just purchased. http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsfj4yzozk.jpg



http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zps9ydwj4mk.jpg


http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsnluxdukw.jpg


http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zpstjkocp8y.jpg


----------



## quel

I would greatly appreciate it if you'd authenticate this Celine box:

Item: CELINE Classic Leather Box Medium Bag Coral Red [100% Authentic]

ListingNumber: 281668320281

Seller: xiaoge_wh

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Clas...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4194bd7c19

Thanks so much!


----------



## Abbiollie

Kindly authenticate for me. I fixed the previous listing I posted. 

Item: Celine croc phantom 
Listing: private listing 
Seller: private seller 

Is this bag authentic. I just purchased. http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...psfj4yzozk.jpg



http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...ps9ydwj4mk.jpg


http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...psnluxdukw.jpg


http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...pstjkocp8y.jpg


----------



## cosmochic12

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161698379146?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi,

It's me again, will you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage? It seems authentic.

The serial # is S-GA-1049 (I cannot see the last 2 numbers)

I would like to buy this as soon as possible please. Thank you!


----------



## Amanda321go

Hi Unoma,

Can you please authenticate this?

Name: Celine Phantom Luggage Tan
Item no. 201343171294
Seller: sizash
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201343171294


----------



## unoma

MonAmie said:


> Item: celine phantom croc bag tote black leather
> 
> Listing nr: 131501973526
> 
> Seller: store-on-line1
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131501973526



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

MonAmie said:


> Item: Celine phantom bag
> 
> Listing nr: 151668032308
> 
> Seller: primusiu
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151668032308


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

yellowshoe said:


> Thank you very much. Have a lovely day



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> 
> Seller: Buddy & Selly
> Link: not available anymore
> More Photos:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d4je7ib68zon7w0/AAD3v0ZmF5R2YoDHRNIKc6e1a?dl=0
> 
> Could you please help me with authentification ... I´m not sure, and i´ve already bought it.
> Thanks





stiees said:


> Here´s the auction link: I just found it.
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/301612302404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> If the bag´s not real I´m going to send it back. I´m little confused because of the zipper marking. SO maybe you could help me?



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Fashionistatay said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Antique Blue
> Listing http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb823a87
> Seller : tbirdhau
> 
> If I could have help authenticating , it would be greatly appreciated!!! Xo



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

quel said:


> Here are the pictures I was sent; hope these help.  thanks again.



Auction link,serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

quel said:


> I would greatly appreciate it if you'd authenticate this Celine box:
> 
> Item: CELINE Classic Leather Box Medium Bag Coral Red [100% Authentic]
> 
> ListingNumber: 281668320281
> 
> Seller: xiaoge_wh
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Clas...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4194bd7c19
> 
> Thanks so much!



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

Abbiollie said:


> Is this bag authentic. I just purchased. http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsfj4yzozk.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zps9ydwj4mk.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsnluxdukw.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b456/Abbi_Shay_Oladapo/Mobile Uploads/image_zpstjkocp8y.jpg


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Abbiollie said:


> Kindly authenticate for me. I fixed the previous listing I posted.
> 
> Item: Celine croc phantom
> Listing: private listing
> Seller: private seller
> 
> Is this bag authentic. I just purchased. http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...psfj4yzozk.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...ps9ydwj4mk.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...psnluxdukw.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/...pstjkocp8y.jpg


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Amanda321go said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> Name: Celine Phantom Luggage Tan
> Item no. 201343171294
> Seller: sizash
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201343171294



Authentic


----------



## unoma

cosmochic12 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161698379146?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It's me again, will you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage? It seems authentic.
> 
> The serial # is S-GA-1049 (I cannot see the last 2 numbers)
> 
> I would like to buy this as soon as possible please. Thank you!



Next time use the correct format
Mini is a FAKE


----------



## bagloverny

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this bag? Many thanks!

Name: Celine Medium Box Flap Bag
Item no: n/a
Seller: shopatlecloset
Link: http://www.ecrater.com/p/22488566/sales-authentic-celine-medium-box?gps=1&id=80959773019


----------



## quel

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Thanks so much!


----------



## strsusc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181732704606?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

item reposted for sale

would you be able to assist me with an authentication? thank you


----------



## strsusc

strsusc said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181732704606?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> item reposted for sale
> 
> would you be able to assist me with an authentication? thank you


name: celine mini luggage vermillion
item no: 181732704606
seller: tf3252254
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181732704606

first celine purchase; any help wouldbe appreciated. thank you


----------



## unoma

strsusc said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181732704606?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> item reposted for sale
> 
> would you be able to assist me with an authentication? thank you





strsusc said:


> name: celine mini luggage vermillion
> item no: 181732704606
> seller: tf3252254
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181732704606
> 
> first celine purchase; any help wouldbe appreciated. thank you



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## jessilou

Hello! Could someone authenticate this for me, please! Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Belt Bag Small- Dune
Listing Number: 301624265967
Seller: itslukia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-belt-bag-the-trapeze-bag-in-beige-/301624265967?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463a350cef


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this bag? Many thanks!
> 
> Name: Celine Medium Box Flap Bag
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: shopatlecloset
> Link: http://www.ecrater.com/p/22488566/sales-authentic-celine-medium-box?gps=1&id=80959773019



Need to see serial number and zipper markung


----------



## unoma

quel said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Hello! Could someone authenticate this for me, please! Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag Small- Dune
> Listing Number: 301624265967
> Seller: itslukia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-belt-bag-the-trapeze-bag-in-beige-/301624265967?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463a350cef



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## chicbunbun

Hi Unoma, can you please help me with this one? I'm quite eager to hear what you have to say and hoping I can finally put an end to my Celine hunt!

Item: Celine Chalk Leather Mini 'Tie Knot' Tote Bag
Listing number: 181723336948
Seller: renegadejay519
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Chalk-Leather-Mini-Tie-Knot-Tote-Bag-/181723336948?

Comment:
I know you've looked at it before but the last listing didn't have a photo of the inner tag this listing has. I've requested for a photo of the zipper marking from the seller and waiting to hear back. Does everything else look authentic?


----------



## meller

Hi guys! This seemed like a good thread for this. I found a vintage Celine bag I like, and I am wondering if it is authentic?

Does these monogram bags get faked a lot?

Link:
https://www.bukowskismarket.com/sv/663104-vaska-celine

Best regards


----------



## sweetD

Hi! Pls help authenticate this celine bag.. Thanks so much in advance 
Item: Celine mini luggage
Item #: 251950509364
Seller: memmem2008
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-ce...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3aa96bad34


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please help me with this one? I'm quite eager to hear what you have to say and hoping I can finally put an end to my Celine hunt!
> 
> Item: Celine Chalk Leather Mini 'Tie Knot' Tote Bag
> Listing number: 181723336948
> Seller: renegadejay519
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Chalk-Leather-Mini-Tie-Knot-Tote-Bag-/181723336948?
> 
> Comment:
> I know you've looked at it before but the last listing didn't have a photo of the inner tag this listing has. I've requested for a photo of the zipper marking from the seller and waiting to hear back. Does everything else look authentic?



Not sure why she can take all the photos of her bags. Some of the photos are taken from the net. I want to see clear photos of zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

sweetD said:


> Hi! Pls help authenticate this celine bag.. Thanks so much in advance
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Item #: 251950509364
> Seller: memmem2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-ce...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3aa96bad34



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## sweetD

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking




Ok thank you!


----------



## Lswern

Item: CELINE PHANTOM BAG NEW

ListingNumber: 291453850752

Seller: miss-honey-bee

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-P...752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43dc00d480

Thanks so much!


----------



## chicbunbun

unoma said:


> Not sure why she can take all the photos of her bags. Some of the photos are taken from the net. I want to see clear photos of zipper marking.



So far I've gotten no response from her. Probably not a good sign. She literally lives 2.5 hours away from my place and at the rate she's going, I'll be faster by driving down there and taking the pictures myself 

Do you ever recommend making a purchase first then having it authenticated after by taking your own pictures? With eBay and PP protections these days, I don't imagine it'll be difficult to get a refund.


----------



## chicbunbun

Can you please also authenticate this one? Thanks!

Item: CELINE MINI TIE BAG TAUPE GREY WITH ALL TAGS!

Listing number: 161692629591

Seller: thecouturecartel

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161692629591?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Dear All, 

please help me authenticate this Celine Medium Luggage Bag. I won this item but not sure about it.

Item: Celine Medium Luggage Tri Color Authentic

Listing number: 181733335507

Seller: fashionilovethee

Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/181733335507

Before i make a payment, please help me to make sure about it.

Regards,


----------



## divalove

Hello.
Celine woven leather trapeze-item
Seller?Bougie Lux
Id# ?
Link www.bougielux.com
Thanks so much


----------



## divalove

Sorry one more please
Celine Yellow Luggage
Bougie Lux
I'd number?
www.bougielux.com


----------



## Missy Jny

Dear All, 

Please help me authenticate these Celine Mini Luggage Bag that I found in ebay. I've make an offer but not sure about the authenticity. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Gray Grey Cruise 2015 XL grained leather NEW with TAGS
Listing number: 291426881889
Seller: dreeug_67goj97ux 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=291426881889&rt=nc


Item: Celine Mini in souris grey drummed leather
Listing number: 261876429402
Seller: wood_discount 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...rksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&autorefresh=true

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Gray Grey Cruise 2015 XL grained leather NEW with TAGS
Listing number: 291426881889
Seller: martha9625 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=171701924077&rt=nc#shpCntId

Many thanks!


----------



## JulieDenmark

Hi, 

Could you please help me authenticate this Céline Mini Luggage I'm about to buy. Thank you so much. 
(Its from VestiaireCollective, but I still have my doubts and I want to be 100 % sure.)



Item: Celine Mini Luggage, Souris Fall/Winter 2014
Seller: Peggy 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/khaki-leather-handbag-luggage-1575912.shtml


----------



## asehcram

Thanks in advance!

Title: AUTHENTIC CELINE SMALL PHANTOM CROC LEATHER BAG TOTE
Seller ID: davye2014
Item ID: 251953610097
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251953610097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## anichka_1

Evening Unoma! Could you please authentic this tie knot? 

Name: Celine tie knot 
Seller: hotpinknewyorker
Item No.: 161694722750
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161694722750 

Many thanks!!!


----------



## xBENNAx

Item: CELINE nano
Listing Number: 171756380312
Seller: operahouse2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171756380312?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help me authenticate. 
Thank you!


----------



## apple2013iou

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



hi unoma!! i sent you a private msg!! plz check that out!!
thanks!!!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Anyone kind enough to help AUTHENTICATE please in 24hrs, 
From vestiaire collective
NO RECEIPT BUT HAS DUSTBAG AND TAGS
NAME, CELINE BLACK SMOOTH PHANTOM LUGGAGE
SELLER, SOFIA
REF, 1614845
LINK, http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-handbag-luggage-phantom-celine-1614845.shtml


----------



## bagloverny

Hi Unoma, here are the additional pictures you requested for this Box bag, as well as some other clearer pictures. Many thanks for your help.

Name: Celine Medium Box Flap Bag
Item no: n/a
Seller: shopatlecloset
Link: http://www.ecrater.com/p/22488566/sa...id=80959773019


----------



## chrissyh1102

Hi can anyone please please help me authenticate this Red Celine Trapeze? I got it from a consignment store but will return it if it is a fake. Thanks so much in advance. I can provide more pics in necessary.


----------



## elena.had

hello, could u please help me authenticate this bag?

tittle: Celine AUTHENTIC Micro Luggage, Leather bottle green HANDBAG

item number: 121646525738
seller: deborahmaxine
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-AU...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c52b2ad2a

thank you very much


----------



## SophieProust

Hi everyone,

Would someone be so kind to help me authenticate this Celine box bag?

Item: 100% AUTH CELINE Small Classix Box Bag RED Shoulder Strap NEW

Listing Number: 232112462

Seller: chanel_love

Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ssix-Box-Bag-Red-Shoulder-Strap-New/232112462

Comments: None

Thanks so much!


----------



## j02261982

Hello expect, 
Can you please help me to authenticate this? I won the item but just found out I have some doubt on the markings. (the picture showing the inner corner of the zipper is kind of blurry but the marking is 5, I have owned two Celine before but none of them is marked 5 so I am not sure if this is authentic. 


Item: Celine Orange/Black/Beige Trapeze Bag Authentic

Listing Number: 291457309314

Seller: i3lack5h33p

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Oran...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Ania_sf

Hi Everyone!
Could you please help me to authenticate the following bag: 

Item:AUTHENTIC CELNE Luggage Bag Black Pebbled Leather Silver Hardware

Listing Number: 321746163075

Seller:rudy9883

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae990d583

Comments:
The price seems too good to me, although it is an auction

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sweetD

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking




Hi! Here are the photos of the zipper sent to me by the seller.. Hope it helps. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

sweetD said:


> Ok thank you!


----------



## unoma

Lswern said:


> Item: CELINE PHANTOM BAG NEW
> 
> ListingNumber: 291453850752
> 
> Seller: miss-honey-bee
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-P...752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43dc00d480
> 
> Thanks so much!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Can you please also authenticate this one? Thanks!
> 
> Item: CELINE MINI TIE BAG TAUPE GREY WITH ALL TAGS!
> 
> Listing number: 161692629591
> 
> Seller: thecouturecartel
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161692629591?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Missy Jny said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these Celine Mini Luggage Bag that I found in ebay. I've make an offer but not sure about the authenticity.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Gray Grey Cruise 2015 XL grained leather NEW with TAGS
> Listing number: 291426881889
> Seller: dreeug_67goj97ux
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=291426881889&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini in souris grey drummed leather
> Listing number: 261876429402
> Seller: wood_discount
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...rksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&autorefresh=true
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Gray Grey Cruise 2015 XL grained leather NEW with TAGS
> Listing number: 291426881889
> Seller: martha9625
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=171701924077&rt=nc#shpCntId
> 
> Many thanks!



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Repost your request


----------



## unoma

JulieDenmark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Céline Mini Luggage I'm about to buy. Thank you so much.
> (Its from VestiaireCollective, but I still have my doubts and I want to be 100 % sure.)
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage, Souris Fall/Winter 2014
> Seller: Peggy
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/khaki-leather-handbag-luggage-1575912.shtml



Mini is Authentic


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Evening Unoma! Could you please authentic this tie knot?
> 
> Name: Celine tie knot
> Seller: hotpinknewyorker
> Item No.: 161694722750
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161694722750
> 
> Many thanks!!!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Evening Unoma! Could you please authentic this tie knot?
> 
> Name: Celine tie knot
> Seller: hotpinknewyorker
> Item No.: 161694722750
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161694722750
> 
> Many thanks!!!



Ask for clear photos of zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Item: CELINE nano
> Listing Number: 171756380312
> Seller: operahouse2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171756380312?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help me authenticate.
> Thank you!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

chubbyshopper said:


> Anyone kind enough to help AUTHENTICATE please in 24hrs,
> From vestiaire collective
> NO RECEIPT BUT HAS DUSTBAG AND TAGS
> NAME, CELINE BLACK SMOOTH PHANTOM LUGGAGE
> SELLER, SOFIA
> REF, 1614845
> LINK, http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-handbag-luggage-phantom-celine-1614845.shtml



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Hi Unoma, here are the additional pictures you requested for this Box bag, as well as some other clearer pictures. Many thanks for your help.
> 
> Name: Celine Medium Box Flap Bag
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: shopatlecloset
> Link: http://www.ecrater.com/p/22488566/sa...id=80959773019



I need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chrissyh1102 said:


> Hi can anyone please please help me authenticate this Red Celine Trapeze? I got it from a consignment store but will return it if it is a fake. Thanks so much in advance. I can provide more pics in necessary.
> 
> View attachment 2991016
> View attachment 2991017
> View attachment 2991018
> View attachment 2991019
> View attachment 2991020


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> hello, could u please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> tittle: Celine AUTHENTIC Micro Luggage, Leather bottle green HANDBAG
> 
> item number: 121646525738
> seller: deborahmaxine
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-AU...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c52b2ad2a
> 
> thank you very much



Bag is a Phantom and NOT a Micro.
Not enough photos to authenticate. Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

SophieProust said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would someone be so kind to help me authenticate this Celine box bag?
> 
> Item: 100% AUTH CELINE Small Classix Box Bag RED Shoulder Strap NEW
> 
> Listing Number: 232112462
> 
> Seller: chanel_love
> 
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ssix-Box-Bag-Red-Shoulder-Strap-New/232112462
> 
> Comments: None
> 
> Thanks so much!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking.
So far most of the seller bags are Fake. I would pass


----------



## unoma

j02261982 said:


> Hello expect,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this? I won the item but just found out I have some doubt on the markings. (the picture showing the inner corner of the zipper is kind of blurry but the marking is 5, I have owned two Celine before but none of them is marked 5 so I am not sure if this is authentic.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Orange/Black/Beige Trapeze Bag Authentic
> 
> Listing Number: 291457309314
> 
> Seller: i3lack5h33p
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Oran...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you so very much!



Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Ania_sf said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Could you please help me to authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item:AUTHENTIC CELNE Luggage Bag Black Pebbled Leather Silver Hardware
> 
> Listing Number: 321746163075
> 
> Seller:rudy9883
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae990d583
> 
> Comments:
> The price seems too good to me, although it is an auction
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

sweetD said:


> Hi! Here are the photos of the zipper sent to me by the seller.. Hope it helps. Thank you!
> View attachment 2991741
> View attachment 2991742
> View attachment 2991743



Auction link???


----------



## bagloverny

unoma said:


> I need to see zipper marking



Hi Unoma, what exactly do you mean by zipper marking, so I can make sure I get the right picture from the seller? The marking on the metal part of the zipper?
Thank you.


----------



## Missy Jny

unoma said:


> Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
> Repost your request


Dear All, 

Please help me authenticate these Celine Mini Luggage Bag that I found in ebay. I've make an offer but not sure about the authenticity. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Gray Grey Cruise 2015 XL grained leather NEW with TAGS
Listing number: 291426881889
Seller: dreeug_67goj97ux 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-...26881889&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## Missy Jny

Another one:

Item: Celine Mini in souris grey drummed leather
Listing number: 261876429402
Seller: wood_discount 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-...torefresh=true


----------



## Missy Jny

And this one too:

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Gray Grey Cruise 2015 XL grained leather NEW with TAGS
Listing number: 291426881889
Seller: martha9625 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-...rt=nc#shpCntId


----------



## sweetD

unoma said:


> Auction link???




Oh here's the working link again and some more photos. Thanks so much! 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-ce...e-/251950509364?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123


----------



## Bbch1c

Hi Unoma,

Thank you for helping me with my last purchase. I received the bag and I love it. Can you assist with authenticating the below?

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE NANO COBALT BLUE CROSS BODY LEATHER BAG
Listing number: 181740636834
Seller: andreakarine1020
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-NANO-COBALT-BLUE-CROSS-BODY-LEATHER-BAG-/181740636834?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## unoma

sweetD said:


> Hi! Here are the photos of the zipper sent to me by the seller.. Hope it helps. Thank you!
> View attachment 2991741
> View attachment 2991742
> View attachment 2991743





sweetD said:


> Oh here's the working link again and some more photos. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-ce...e-/251950509364?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123
> 
> View attachment 2991839
> View attachment 2991840
> View attachment 2991841
> View attachment 2991842
> View attachment 2991843



Fake


----------



## unoma

Missy Jny said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these Celine Mini Luggage Bag that I found in ebay. I've make an offer but not sure about the authenticity.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Gray Grey Cruise 2015 XL grained leather NEW with TAGS
> Listing number: 291426881889
> Seller: dreeug_67goj97ux
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-...26881889&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!



Mini is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29142688188...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291426881889&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Missy Jny said:


> Another one:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini in souris grey drummed leather
> Listing number: 261876429402
> Seller: wood_discount
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-...torefresh=true



Auth


----------



## unoma

Bbch1c said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you for helping me with my last purchase. I received the bag and I love it. Can you assist with authenticating the below?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE NANO COBALT BLUE CROSS BODY LEATHER BAG
> Listing number: 181740636834
> Seller: andreakarine1020
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-NANO-COBALT-BLUE-CROSS-BODY-LEATHER-BAG-/181740636834?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Hi Unoma, what exactly do you mean by zipper marking, so I can make sure I get the right picture from the seller? The marking on the metal part of the zipper?
> Thank you.



There should be a marking on the head of the zip


----------



## pucci3985

Please help authenticate!

Item- Celine mini luggage 
seller-           drkychip
listing #- 111611431679
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc8f4aff

Thanks!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate!
Item- celine belt bag! 
seller-           vanitylaw
listing #-  301625275864
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/301625275864?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## anichka_1

Unoma, the seller added photos with zipper markings pursuant to my request. Could you please check it again? 
Thank you very much! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161694722750


----------



## sweetD

unoma said:


> Fake



Oh... Thank you so much unoma for taking your time out to look and help!


----------



## interest_ch

Item: Celine black box golden hardware
Listing Number:NA
Seller:NA
Link: NA
Comments: It is a brand new box. It comes with dust bag but no box or tags, (dust bag feels real to me compared to my celine wallet dust bag). One of my concerns is that it smells a bit (kinda of same as my MANSUR GAVRIEL ), and the my MAIN concern is that I could NOT FIND THE SERIAL NUMBER!!! (could you please tell me where I should look for it, the bag is black so it is really hard to see). Thanks a lot!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hi Unoma, I am in love with this colour, please could you Authenticate for me thanks. New seller/ low feedback makes me unsure though??


ITEM: genuine yellow celine mini tote luggage bag
ITEM NO: 221755598164
SELLER: nicolgrov(16) 
LISTING:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221755598164?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## divalove

Hello I was just wondering where to look for the answer. I asked on Saturday.  Thanks


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please help authenticate!
> 
> Item- Celine mini luggage
> seller-           drkychip
> listing #- 111611431679
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc8f4aff
> 
> Thanks!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate!
> Item- celine belt bag!
> seller-           vanitylaw
> listing #-  301625275864
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/301625275864?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> Unoma, the seller added photos with zipper markings pursuant to my request. Could you please check it again?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161694722750



Zipper marking ???


----------



## unoma

interest_ch said:


> Item: Celine black box golden hardware
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller:NA
> Link: NA
> Comments: It is a brand new box. It comes with dust bag but no box or tags, (dust bag feels real to me compared to my celine wallet dust bag). One of my concerns is that it smells a bit (kinda of same as my MANSUR GAVRIEL ), and the my MAIN concern is that I could NOT FIND THE SERIAL NUMBER!!! (could you please tell me where I should look for it, the bag is black so it is really hard to see). Thanks a lot!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi Unoma, I am in love with this colour, please could you Authenticate for me thanks. New seller/ low feedback makes me unsure though??
> 
> 
> ITEM: genuine yellow celine mini tote luggage bag
> ITEM NO: 221755598164
> SELLER: nicolgrov(16)
> LISTING:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221755598164?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Mini is a FAKE


----------



## LadySapphire

I am a total noob with this brand so any advice I would appreciate! Thank you in advance.

here are the pictures I have:


----------



## anichka_1

unoma said:


> Zipper marking ???




I asked for zipper pictures. She added two more. I doubt that's what you were looking for. Let me know  

Thank you very much!


----------



## Abbiollie

Please authenticate for me. 
Celine phantom bag
Item #: 151678176809
Seller:  pucci3985
Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151678176809


----------



## Abbiollie

Please authenticate for me 
Celine phantom
Seller: Lorline-26
Item #: Number121642490876
Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121642490876?nav=SEARCH


----------



## unoma

LadySapphire said:


> I am a total noob with this brand so any advice I would appreciate! Thank you in advance.
> 
> here are the pictures I have:


, I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Abbiollie said:


> Please authenticate for me.
> Celine phantom bag
> Item #: 151678176809
> Seller:  pucci3985
> Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151678176809



Not enough photos to authenticate
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151678176...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151678176809&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Abbiollie said:


> Please authenticate for me
> Celine phantom
> Seller: Lorline-26
> Item #: Number121642490876
> Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121642490876?nav=SEARCH



Seller sells fake bags


----------



## bagloverny

Hi Unoma, here is the additional picture of the zipper head from the seller and some of the others I have already posted. Could you please give your best estimation of the authenticity? I've already asked the seller many times for pictures so she wants me to decide soon. Thank you so much!

Name: Celine Medium Box Flap Bag
Item no: n/a
Seller: shopatlecloset
Link: http://www.ecrater.com/p/22488566/sa...id=80959773019


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Hi Unoma, here is the additional picture of the zipper head from the seller and some of the others I have already posted. Could you please give your best estimation of the authenticity? I've already asked the seller many times for pictures so she wants me to decide soon. Thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Celine Medium Box Flap Bag
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: shopatlecloset
> Link: http://www.ecrater.com/p/22488566/sa...id=80959773019



Box is Authentic


----------



## LadySapphire

unoma said:


> , I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
> Good luck



It is not always possible to provide a link.

Thank you for your links to an authentication site.


----------



## bhawz

Hi Unoma,

Can you pls help authenticate this Celine Phantom bag?

Item: Celine large Phantom bag in Indigo (bright blue) leather with suede lining
Listing Number: 171780367420
Seller: catwalk-exchange
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-la...blue-leather-with-suede-lining-/171780367420?
Comments: Please authenticate this bag. The seller has provided receipt of purchase and a pic shows serial number in the internal pocket.

Thank you!


----------



## belvedere_girl

Hi there,

Please could you authenticate this Celine Trapeze?


Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 321749596005
Seller: maryambee26
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-tr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: link to my own pics below.

http://s4.photobucket.com/user/belvedere_girl/library/Celine Trapeze?sort=3&page=1

I already own a Celine trapeze which had also been authenticated on here. On comparing the two, I feel this looks good but would like expert verification please.

The serial tab is soft leather and as such is a little harder to make out the imprint - it reads W-PA-0172

The main difference I've noted is that this dustbag is a creamy shade whereas the one I have is bright white. I'd really appreciate you input and also if authentic whether you're able to advise what year the bag is - 2012?

TIA!


----------



## interest_ch

Item: Celine Medium Box
Listing Number: 321749596005
Seller: hychyc_07
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121650841257?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## Abbiollie

Hello. I have been trying to get a bag authenticated. I posted on a external site so that you could review it. But they keep deleting my post. I purchased a purse and I'm not sure it is authentic. It is a Celine mini luggage souris. There is stitching on the bottom of the bag. The serial number is s-ga-1979. 
Please help me


----------



## Swanky

You cannot post links to your own auction, as you were kindly reminded of.
You cannot post links to your auction and tell everyone it's someone else's auction, I'm sorry but that's shady and was upsetting for that member.
Kindly pay to have your items authenticated off tPF


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: CELINE Nubuck and Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Nano Luggage Chartreuse
Item #: 77699
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-and-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-nano-luggage-chartreuse-77699
Comments: Please please help me authenticate this nano! I would really appreciate it! THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Abbiollie

Please Authenticate.
CELINE MINI LUGGAGE SMOOTH BLACK AUTHENTIC
seller: mIm52
item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...783?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d320271bf


----------



## Abbiollie

please authenticate.
Celine mini luggage
seller: myduckyface
item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b47ffc3#viTabs_0


----------



## pinkypinku

Hey, please authenticate this Céline for me! I got the seller to send me more photos & I'll attach it!

Item: Celine Black Croc Embossed Phantom (medium)
Listing Number: NIL
Seller: vievecsh
Link: https://carousell.com/p/11321655/
Comments: Hey, please authenticate this Céline for me! I got the seller to send me more photos & I'll attach it! Thank you so much!


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Red Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 221750619716
Seller: brandoff_hk 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...716?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a15dee44
Comments: Pls authenticate this, is this size small or medium? thanks.


----------



## unoma

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Red Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 221750619716
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...716?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a15dee44
> Comments: Pls authenticate this, is this size small or medium? thanks.



Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pinkypinku said:


> Hey, please authenticate this Céline for me! I got the seller to send me more photos & I'll attach it!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Croc Embossed Phantom (medium)
> Listing Number: NIL
> Seller: vievecsh
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/11321655/
> Comments: Hey, please authenticate this Céline for me! I got the seller to send me more photos & I'll attach it! Thank you so much!


Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: CELINE Nubuck and Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Nano Luggage Chartreuse
> Item #: 77699
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-and-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-nano-luggage-chartreuse-77699
> Comments: Please please help me authenticate this nano! I would really appreciate it! THANKS SO MUCH!



Nano is Auth


----------



## pinkypinku

Hey Unoma, what imprint do you need?


----------



## unoma

interest_ch said:


> Item: Celine Medium Box
> Listing Number: 321749596005
> Seller: hychyc_07
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121650841257?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Comments: Thanks in advance!



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please could you authenticate this Celine Trapeze?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 321749596005
> Seller: maryambee26
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-tr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: link to my own pics below.
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/user/belvedere_girl/library/Celine Trapeze?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I already own a Celine trapeze which had also been authenticated on here. On comparing the two, I feel this looks good but would like expert verification please.
> 
> The serial tab is soft leather and as such is a little harder to make out the imprint - it reads W-PA-0172
> 
> The main difference I've noted is that this dustbag is a creamy shade whereas the one I have is bright white. I'd really appreciate you input and also if authentic whether you're able to advise what year the bag is - 2012?
> 
> TIA!



Would like to see the serial number but so far looks good


----------



## unoma

bhawz said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you pls help authenticate this Celine Phantom bag?
> 
> Item: Celine large Phantom bag in Indigo (bright blue) leather with suede lining
> Listing Number: 171780367420
> Seller: catwalk-exchange
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-la...blue-leather-with-suede-lining-/171780367420?
> Comments: Please authenticate this bag. The seller has provided receipt of purchase and a pic shows serial number in the internal pocket.
> 
> Thank you!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## Abbiollie

Hello all,
I went ahead and had my Purchase from eBay seller Pucci3985 authenticated. They told me it was a complete fake. The seller offered to send me a replacement that one was fake. I'm not sure if this is the forum to post this. But BEWARE of this seller. They are selling fake bags even though they have a good eBay rating. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## unoma

Abbiollie said:


> Hello all,
> I went ahead and had my Purchase from eBay seller Pucci3985 authenticated. They told me it was a complete fake. The seller offered to send me a replacement that one was fake. I'm not sure if this is the forum to post this. But BEWARE of this seller. They are selling fake bags even though they have a good eBay rating. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Why did you go ahead and buy from this seller after you were advised bag is a Fake?


----------



## Lady Lipstick

Hi!I bought this bag on ebay yesterday, but I really don't know if it's authentic, can you help me, please?
Many thanks 


Item: CELINE Ladies Red Leather Single Strap Vintage Cross Body Bag Medium Sized
Listing number: 311357099209
Seller: stuffusell
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/311357099209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Seller said it's authentic...

Many thanks !
Lady lipstick


----------



## Abbiollie

Sadly, I had already purchased the bag. The seller claimed that they are a consignment shop and sometimes they themselves may be duped. She offered to send me another Celine equal in price. I asked for very detailed pics and found out that bag was fake as well. Pucci3985 had great ratings on eBay and unfortunately I went with that. Now it is a struggle to get my money back quickly. And the bag was a gift for someone &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## pinkypinku

unoma said:


> Imprint, serial number and zipper marking








Hey Unoma, here are the photos seller have provided. I asked for a clearer shot of the serial number but she says it will damage the leather if she tries getting a clearer shot. According to her, the serial number is W-CU-173.


----------



## pinkypinku

pinkypinku said:


> View attachment 2995404
> View attachment 2995405
> 
> 
> Hey Unoma, here are the photos seller have provided. I asked for a clearer shot of the serial number but she says it will damage the leather if she tries getting a clearer shot. According to her, the serial number is W-CU-173.




Serial number is W-CU-0173


----------



## anichka_1

unoma said:


> Zipper marking ???




I think I finally have zipper marking picture. I hope it's clear enough to authenticate 

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## belvedere_girl

unoma said:


> Would like to see the serial number but so far looks good


I have added some more pics of the serial number to the album. Could you take a look when you have the chance please? Thanks!

http://s4.photobucket.com/user/belvedere_girl/library/Celine Trapeze?sort=3&page=1


----------



## lazarini

Hi all.

Can you pls help authenticate this Celine bag?

Item: Phantom Celin Bag Nera
Listing Number: 331547104943
Seller: it2015.gioi 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331547104943?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

much appreciated!

S


----------



## jessilou

Hello! Can you authenticate this Celine Micro? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote- Black
Seller: Faye B.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-black-2406310/?tref=category


----------



## ashlynking

*         Item: *Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Beige/ Pink Lining
* Listing Number: *2252023
* Seller: *passion4fashion4less
*Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...source=crt&utm_campaign=b&utm_content=display*
Comments:* If someone could please authenticate this bag for me, I'd appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate when you have a chance, thank you. 

Item- Celine belt bag

Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-belt-bag-the-trapeze-bag-in-beige-/301632234694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463aaea4c6

seller-          itslukia

item #-301632234694

Thank you!


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


item: celine phantom black croc
listing number: 251958851846
seller: Davye2014
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa9eaf906


thanks


----------



## divalove

Hey ladies I really want to purchase but am want to make sure ..no answer on my other 2. Please help thanks. 
Item : Celine
Number : none
Seller: bougie lux
Link 
http://www.mcssl.com/store/85703c2832b74d34b46b032e473c33/catalog/product/fe7b29d3a1d0431199318e6aa3308de9
Thanks for your help hope this is the right format


----------



## unoma

divalove said:


> Hey ladies I really want to purchase but am want to make sure ..no answer on my other 2. Please help thanks.
> Item : Celine
> Number : none
> Seller: bougie lux
> Link
> http://www.mcssl.com/store/85703c28...alog/product/fe7b29d3a1d0431199318e6aa3308de9
> Thanks for your help hope this is the right format



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 
> item: celine phantom black croc
> listing number: 251958851846
> seller: Davye2014
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa9eaf906
> 
> 
> thanks



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate when you have a chance, thank you.
> 
> Item- Celine belt bag
> 
> Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-belt-bag-the-trapeze-bag-in-beige-/301632234694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463aaea4c6
> 
> seller-          itslukia
> 
> item #-301632234694
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good but ask for zipper marking
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301632234...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301632234694&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

ashlynking said:


> *         Item: *Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Beige/ Pink Lining
> * Listing Number: *2252023
> * Seller: *passion4fashion4less
> *Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...source=crt&utm_campaign=b&utm_content=display*
> Comments:* If someone could please authenticate this bag for me, I'd appreciate it. Thank you!



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Hello! Can you authenticate this Celine Micro? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote- Black
> Seller: Faye B.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-black-2406310/?tref=category



Black Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

lazarini said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can you pls help authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Phantom Celin Bag Nera
> Listing Number: 331547104943
> Seller: it2015.gioi
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331547104943?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> much appreciated!
> 
> S



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

hardcore_harlot said:


> I have added some more pics of the serial number to the album. Could you take a look when you have the chance please? Thanks!
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/user/belvedere_girl/library/Celine Trapeze?sort=3&page=1



Auth


----------



## unoma

anichka_1 said:


> I think I finally have zipper marking picture. I hope it's clear enough to authenticate
> 
> Thank you for all your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995450



Auth


----------



## unoma

pinkypinku said:


> Hey, please authenticate this Céline for me! I got the seller to send me more photos & I'll attach it!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Croc Embossed Phantom (medium)
> Listing Number: NIL
> Seller: vievecsh
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/11321655/
> Comments: Hey, please authenticate this Céline for me! I got the seller to send me more photos & I'll attach it! Thank you so much!





pinkypinku said:


> View attachment 2995404
> View attachment 2995405
> 
> 
> Hey Unoma, here are the photos seller have provided. I asked for a clearer shot of the serial number but she says it will damage the leather if she tries getting a clearer shot. According to her, the serial number is W-CU-173.



Auth


----------



## belvedere_girl

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks so much! Are you able to advise on the year? I thought 2012 but not sure


----------



## lazarini

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake




Hi thanks just the right time! Much appreciated. 

Could u for my education purpose share with me what were the signs. 

Thank u S


----------



## pinkypinku

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you soooooo much for the confirmation!!!!! Will be meeting the seller this evening for my new baby!!!!!


----------



## miki3rose

Hi,
Please help authenticate this bag:

Item: celine micro luggage tri-color
Seller: trason44

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Lu...192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2350e4a950

Thanks!


----------



## superivystar

Item: trio
Listing Number: 121648721556
Seller: freshmessie827
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121648721556?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: thank you!


----------



## ashlynking

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## lindsay350

Hi! I'm new here, hope I provide all of the info you need.  Any help authenticating this bag would be appreciated! 

Item: Celine medium luggage Phantom- Gray 

Listing number: 381258080714

Seller: Walkintofashion

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381258080714

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamily1109

Hi! I just bought a celine nano tricolor off on ebay. Got it for a really cheap price 1520$. Could u please authenticate this bag for me? 
Item: celine nano luggage in spring 2015 tricolor optic white yellow black
Listing number: 181737337215

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181737337215 
Thank u in advanced!


----------



## Smoothop

jamily1109 said:


> Hi! I just bought a celine nano tricolor off on ebay. Got it for a really cheap price 1520$. Could u please authenticate this bag for me?
> Item: celine nano luggage in spring 2015 tricolor optic white yellow black
> Listing number: 181737337215
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181737337215
> Thank u in advanced!


Have you already paid for it because that is a photoshopped zipper head?.


----------



## candiceyen

Item: Gray Nano Celine
Listing Number: 221764171865
Seller: nicolgrov
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221764171865?redirect=mobile
Comments: I asked for a picture for a serial number and she never responded. The zipper has an M which I think is weird... Anyways thank you so much!


----------



## jamily1109

I just got the bag. The zipper head looks like the picture.


----------



## Smoothop

jamily1109 said:


> I just got the bag. The zipper head looks like the picture.


Is the number embossed into the zipperhead or what?


----------



## divalove

okay here are more pictures

item celine python

number-None

seller:bougielux.com

link:http://www.mcssl.com/store/85703c28...alog/product/fe7b29d3a1d0431199318e6aa3308de9

these are all the pictures from the site thank so much..
I have on more but if  you say this one is authentic I guess i can assume the others are...I will see if I can get the chanel authenticated...thanks


----------



## unoma

pinkypinku said:


> Thank you soooooo much for the confirmation!!!!! Will be meeting the seller this evening for my new baby!!!!!



Good luck


----------



## unoma

miki3rose said:


> Hi,
> Please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage tri-color
> Seller: trason44
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Lu...192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2350e4a950
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## unoma

superivystar said:


> Item: trio
> Listing Number: 121648721556
> Seller: freshmessie827
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121648721556?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: thank you!



All imprint, zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

ashlynking said:


> Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## unoma

lindsay350 said:


> Hi! I'm new here, hope I provide all of the info you need.  Any help authenticating this bag would be appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine medium luggage Phantom- Gray
> 
> Listing number: 381258080714
> 
> Seller: Walkintofashion
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381258080714
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks off


----------



## unoma

jamily1109 said:


> Hi! I just bought a celine nano tricolor off on ebay. Got it for a really cheap price 1520$. Could u please authenticate this bag for me?
> Item: celine nano luggage in spring 2015 tricolor optic white yellow black
> Listing number: 181737337215
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181737337215
> Thank u in advanced!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Smoothop said:


> Have you already paid for it because that is a photoshopped zipper head?.





jamily1109 said:


> I just got the bag. The zipper head looks like the picture.





Smoothop said:


> Is the number embossed into the zipperhead or what?



It isnt a photoshopped zipper head but a Fake Celine bag


----------



## unoma

candiceyen said:


> Item: Gray Nano Celine
> Listing Number: 221764171865
> Seller: nicolgrov
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221764171865?redirect=mobile
> Comments: I asked for a picture for a serial number and she never responded. The zipper has an M which I think is weird... Anyways thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## unoma

divalove said:


> okay here are more pictures
> 
> item celine python
> 
> number-None
> 
> seller:bougielux.com
> 
> link:http://www.mcssl.com/store/85703c28...alog/product/fe7b29d3a1d0431199318e6aa3308de9
> 
> these are all the pictures from the site thank so much..
> I have on more but if  you say this one is authentic I guess i can assume the others are...I will see if I can get the chanel authenticated...thanks


All imprint, zipper marking and serial number


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi! Please authenticate this. 

TIA! 

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing number: 251955385528
Seller: pierus_nct9e 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251955385528


----------



## Smoothop

unoma said:


> It isnt a photoshopped zipper head but a Fake Celine bag


 I was trying to not put it so bluntly.....but it was pretty obvious!


----------



## pipou

Hello,

I need your helo. I was offered a Celine bag by a second hand seller, but I have never seen that midel anywhere. Now I am askung myself: Does it even exist or is it a bag that is fake? I've only found pictures of the bag online by fake sellers; like this one:
http://www.celineminiluggage2014.co...lder-bag-in-greyceline-handbags-pid-1069.html

Can anyone tell me if this model exists (other than as a fake bag)?

Thanks!


----------



## jessilou

unoma said:


> Black Mini is a FAKE



Hi! Can I ask why this is fake?


----------



## jessilou

I'm really hoping this one is authentic. I don't totally trust Tradesy. Could you authenticate this listing, please? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage- Dune 
Listing number: 2658826
Seller: princess p.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/cline-mini-pebbled-leather-tote-bag-beige-2658826/


----------



## jamily1109

unoma said:


> Fake




Thank you for ur help


----------



## jamily1109

Smoothop said:


> I was trying to not put it so bluntly.....but it was pretty obvious!




Thank u for ur help


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: BNWT CELINE - Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 131512157215
Seller: biddingonbrands
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131512157215?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I'm thinking about getting another nano. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Coquelicot Red Bag
Listing Number: 221774697136
Seller: mpblogger
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221774697136?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## aldal

Hi unoma! If you could help me with this bag, that'd be great! 

Black Celine mini luggage tote - 100% authentic!
191577826968
Seller: sherbear7611
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191577826968 

thanks!


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi Unoma, 

Need ur help to authenticate another bag. TIA!! 

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing: 251958720417
Seller: chun_he 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251958720417


----------



## michelleishigh

And another one!! Thanks!! 

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing: 281691371989
Seller: tekteki
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281691371989


----------



## christineyanhk

Hello unoma,

Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
Listing Number:
Seller: Rare item
Link from Reebonz.com:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B06Svbj3vUCuUkVwTjRnYnVpZGdvbllJZHhMUDVIWVZHMG5n&authuser=1

Hi, I have uploaded the photos at google drive:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B06Svbj3vUCua0x2TlhsSFBwb1E&usp=sharing

Since the link is from Reebonz.com and I can't post the link directly due to its membership. I screenshot for your info:

Please help to check its authentic. 

Many thanks, 
Christine


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 251955385528
> Seller: pierus_nct9e
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251955385528



Need to see clear serial number and most importantly clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> I'm really hoping this one is authentic. I don't totally trust Tradesy. Could you authenticate this listing, please? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage- Dune
> Listing number: 2658826
> Seller: princess p.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/cline-mini-pebbled-leather-tote-bag-beige-2658826/



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

pipou said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your helo. I was offered a Celine bag by a second hand seller, but I have never seen that midel anywhere. Now I am askung myself: Does it even exist or is it a bag that is fake? I've only found pictures of the bag online by fake sellers; like this one:
> http://www.celineminiluggage2014.co...lder-bag-in-greyceline-handbags-pid-1069.html
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this model exists (other than as a fake bag)?
> 
> Thanks!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Hi! Can I ask why this is fake?



Feel free to use a third party to authenticate the bag and they will answer your questions.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jamily1109 said:


> Thank you for ur help



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: BNWT CELINE - Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 131512157215
> Seller: biddingonbrands
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131512157215?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I'm thinking about getting another nano. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!



Auth


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Coquelicot Red Bag
> Listing Number: 221774697136
> Seller: mpblogger
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221774697136?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!



Auth


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi unoma! If you could help me with this bag, that'd be great!
> 
> Black Celine mini luggage tote - 100% authentic!
> 191577826968
> Seller: sherbear7611
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191577826968
> 
> thanks!



Mini is Auth


----------



## jessilou

Thank you so much, Unoma. You've helped me a lot! Can you tell me if this listing is real, please? I greatly appreciate it. 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage- Dune Pebbled
Listing Number: 2731582
Seller: Luxfashion
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-beige-2731582/?tref=category


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Need ur help to authenticate another bag. TIA!!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing: 251958720417
> Seller: chun_he
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251958720417



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> And another one!! Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing: 281691371989
> Seller: tekteki
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281691371989



Fake


----------



## unoma

christineyanhk said:


> Hello unoma,
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Rare item
> Link from Reebonz.com:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B06Svbj3vUCuUkVwTjRnYnVpZGdvbllJZHhMUDVIWVZHMG5n&authuser=1
> 
> Hi, I have uploaded the photos at google drive:
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B06Svbj3vUCua0x2TlhsSFBwb1E&usp=sharing
> 
> Since the link is from Reebonz.com and I can't post the link directly due to its membership. I screenshot for your info:
> 
> Please help to check its authentic.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Christine


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Thank you so much, Unoma. You've helped me a lot! Can you tell me if this listing is real, please? I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage- Dune Pebbled
> Listing Number: 2731582
> Seller: Luxfashion
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-beige-2731582/?tref=category



Auth


----------



## jessilou

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you again! I know authenticating can be a thankless job, but everyone appreciates it a lot. Thanks for helping me finally find a bag!


----------



## christineyanhk

Could you please check this one? 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage- Black 
Listing number: b31459571
Seller: yaninhk
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b31459571

Many thanks!

I have asked for more images and please find attached more photos for your info
s3.postimg.org/utt7vkjkv/11251717_10153066465328355_1106812695_n.jpg
s18.postimg.org/jrcz1k0rp/IMG_0015.jpg
s3.postimg.org/gyuxd3p5r/11256484_10153066465493355_1592585713_n.jpg
s3.postimg.org/vbsyp5yjj/11289929_10153066465393355_282110356_n.jpg
s3.postimg.org/rtgysrxnj/11289837_10153066465488355_1779161483_n.jpg

Thousand thanks!


----------



## jessilou

Hello! Can you please authenticate this Nano??

Item: Celine Tri-Color Nano
Listing Number: 1966963
Seller: marc
Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-tri-color-1966963/?tref=category

Thank you so much!!


----------



## jessilou

And perhaps this Nano as well? Thank you!!

Item: Celine Nano Pebbled-Black
Listing Number: Item #:2878630
Seller: Jen
Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-black-2878630/?tref=category


----------



## xl523

Item: Classic Auth Celine trio chains clutch in yellow lima
Listing Number: 171793398645
Seller: Vintage_Eclectic_Eye
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171793398645 
Comments: Hi Unoma, I have never seen this Style of Celine Trio before, please help to look into it! Thank you!


----------



## jessilou

Could someone take a look at this Micro? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine micro Tri-Color Luggage
Seller: Authentic Lovers
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-blackbrownbeige-2127162/?tref=s_designer
Item Number: 2127162


----------



## ploylaaon

Could you please authenticate this Celine nano luggage? Thank you very much.

http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3412678&


----------



## turquoisey

Hey. I am looking to expand collection and wanted to get this bag authenticated. 


Item: Celine mini luggage smooth black leather gold hardware

Seller: bimmergirl318

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261873313801 

Item number: 261873313801

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> Hey. I am looking to expand collection and wanted to get this bag authenticated.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage smooth black leather gold hardware
> 
> Seller: bimmergirl318
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261873313801
> 
> Item number: 261873313801
> 
> Thank you!



Something looks off BUT ask for CLEAR photos of the zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xl523 said:


> Item: Classic Auth Celine trio chains clutch in yellow lima
> Listing Number: 171793398645
> Seller: Vintage_Eclectic_Eye
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171793398645
> Comments: Hi Unoma, I have never seen this Style of Celine Trio before, please help to look into it! Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Thank you again! I know authenticating can be a thankless job, but everyone appreciates it a lot. Thanks for helping me finally find a bag!



You are welcome


----------



## Karinism

Hello, I'm totally new to Céline, please help me authenticate this bag. It's not from eBay, apologies for the missing info...

Item: Céline Phantom
Listing Number: 478154345
Seller: User listing No 8638157
Link: http://cascais.olx.pt/mala-celine-phantom-autentica-iid-478154345
Comments: The serial numer stamp is tilted to the side, is this bag a fake?

Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

Karinism said:


> Hello, I'm totally new to Céline, please help me authenticate this bag. It's not from eBay, apologies for the missing info...
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom
> Listing Number: 478154345
> Seller: User listing No 8638157
> Link: http://cascais.olx.pt/mala-celine-phantom-autentica-iid-478154345
> Comments: The serial numer stamp is tilted to the side, is this bag a fake?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## christineyanhk

Would you be able to let me know this one? 
Many thanks!!
Item: Celine Mini Luggage- Black 
Listing number: b31459571
Seller: yaninhk
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b31459571


----------



## Abbiollie

Please authenticate. 

Celine phantom bag 
Seller : nicnb90
Item: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261890476644?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Abbiollie

Please authenticate 

Celine mini 
Seller. Brooklyn 1383
Link: 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/221775754756?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## xl523

Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## Abbiollie

Please authenticate 
Celine pebbled luggage tote 
Seller: lululu8286
Item: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/121653650042?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Pinkelephant199

Please authenticate this Celine nano will add more pictures next post Tia


----------



## Pinkelephant199

Second pic dunno how to put more on one post &#128528;


----------



## Pinkelephant199

Third pic


----------



## Pinkelephant199

Not sure how many more pics would be needed


----------



## Pinkelephant199

Awkward to a get good picture of the tag


----------



## Pinkelephant199

http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/genuine-celine-nano/1114611668

This is the selling page FYI


----------



## Lenapie

Item: Céline Edge in Red

Listing Number: 271864313658

Seller: lovesdresses234

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Medi...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c60373a

Comments: Again, thanks in advance, unoma. I haven't been very successful in getting extra pics from sellers of previous Céline bags I've been interested in, hopefully that won't happen again with this one!


----------



## fuchsia14

Hello, will you pls help me authenticate this Celine mini luggage bag?

Item: Céline Mini Luggage

Listing Number: 1977466

Seller: Authentic Lovers

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-blue-1977466/?tref=category

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pinkelephant199

Zip picture


----------



## Pinkelephant199

I'm pretty sure it's not auth I was sent lots of pictures but she's sent the wrong in side picture tho. I presume the hem down the middle on the inside means it's fake. Also if the Celine which is ingraved on the clips is going down instead of up is fake? Also the serial code is U-PA-0120. The seller is adamant that it is real purchased in Paris there is a sales invoice attached to it.


----------



## fuchsia14

Pls help me authenticate this Celine bag. 

Item: Céline Mini Luggage

Listing Number: 1977466

Seller: Authentic Lovers

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-blue-1977466/?tref=closet

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeanxy

Item: Vintage Celine box

Listing Number: Poshmark 

Seller: eileen427

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Celine-bag-pics-555bc9a3a722653747000840

Comments:
Please authenticate this Celine box.


----------



## ilovebritney

Pls help me authenticate this Celine bag. 

Item: Céline Phantom Luggage

Listing Number: 151464021904

Seller: melouie328

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151464021904?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Krissyanne21

Hello was this Celine trio authentic ?! I bought a Celine black trio
From the same seller in black as well !! I'm almost sure it's authentic but it's my first Celine purchase so I wanted to be sure !! thank you @allyn


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hi expert, will you pls help me authenticate this Celine? Thanks in advance!! 





Item: CELINE CROCODILE BLACK PHANTOM LARGE LUGGAGE TOTE





Listing Number: 121655505578





Seller: Tara_ekate





http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121655505578


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Thank you again! I know authenticating can be a thankless job, but everyone appreciates it a lot. Thanks for helping me finally find a bag!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Pinkelephant199 said:


> http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/genuine-celine-nano/1114611668
> 
> This is the selling page FYI





Pinkelephant199 said:


> Awkward to a get good picture of the tag





Pinkelephant199 said:


> Not sure how many more pics would be needed





Pinkelephant199 said:


> Third pic





Pinkelephant199 said:


> Second pic dunno how to put more on one post &#128528;





Pinkelephant199 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine nano will add more pictures next post Tia



Nano is a Fake
http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/genuine-celine-nano/1114611668


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Item: Céline Edge in Red
> 
> Listing Number: 271864313658
> 
> Seller: lovesdresses234
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Medi...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c60373a
> 
> Comments: Again, thanks in advance, unoma. I haven't been very successful in getting extra pics from sellers of previous Céline bags I've been interested in, hopefully that won't happen again with this one!



Edge is Auth


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hello, will you pls help me authenticate this Celine mini luggage bag?
> 
> Item: Céline Mini Luggage
> 
> Listing Number: 1977466
> 
> Seller: Authentic Lovers
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-blue-1977466/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

ilovebritney said:


> Pls help me authenticate this Celine bag.
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom Luggage
> 
> Listing Number: 151464021904
> 
> Seller: melouie328
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151464021904?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi expert, will you pls help me authenticate this Celine? Thanks in advance!!
> Item: CELINE CROCODILE BLACK PHANTOM LARGE LUGGAGE TOTE
> Listing Number: 121655505578
> Seller: Tara_ekate
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121655505578



Looks off but not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## fuchsia14

Thank you so much!!! Very nice of you


----------



## fuchsia14

Thank you so much!!! Very nice of you


----------



## Chaneliscious

unoma said:


> Looks off but not enough photos to authenticate




Hi thank you for your help , I tried to deal with the seller off eBay but the seller insisted to deal on eBay which I initially thought it is certainly a real deal but didn't think it is the other way round. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Dear All,

Please help me authenticate this Celine bag. 

Item: CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE NWT TRI COLOR AUTHENTIC 

Listing Number: 181744844547   

Seller:  fashionilovethee

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDI...437b537&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=301623198177

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nicnb

Can you please authenticate. Thanks!  

Item: CELINE BLACK SMALL PHANTOM BAG IN GRAINED LEATHER - SPRING 2014 
Listing Number: 321757403427
Seller: shopgirl0318
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321757403427


----------



## Beni

Item: Celine Sunglasses CL 41756

Listing number: N/A

Seller: Grailed user: "STYLEDWITH"

Link: http://www.grailed.com/listings/79725-celine-cl-41756

Please kindly help me authentic these glasses, pictures in the link. Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## CocoCaramel

Hello!

I too quickly made a purchase of a Celine Edge bag without authenticating it first. Can you quickly look at the pics of the ebay page and tell me your thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171782813939

Thanks


----------



## Lenapie

unoma said:


> Edge is Auth


Thanks a bunch, unoma!!


----------



## aldal

Hi could you help with these bags?

Pre-owned Celine Mini Luggage Tote Handbag Smooth Leather Black
Seller: welian9259 
#: 221775825627
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-C...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a2de8adb


----------



## chicbunbun

Hi Unoma, I ended up buying a mini tie from ******. I researched the site on the forum and I believe she's a legitimate seller. However, the bag is no good without your approval. If you can have a look I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!

BTW, I'm having trouble with photo uploading. This is the only way I can provide them. I hope this is ok.

http://s895.photobucket.com/user/miss_aidi/library/Celine Mini Tie in Burnt Orange


----------



## Pinkelephant199

Thanks you for that! The seller is still adamant it's real tho, the leather is lovely made from lamb skins the tag says. There's a spelling mistake on the care card as well &#128514;


----------



## lindsay350

Hi, I was hoping you can help authenticate this bag for me.  Thank you!!! 

Item: authentic Celine phantom electric blue 

Listing number: 251966397307

Seller: frantjohns 

Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251966397307

Thanks again!


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


item: celine fuschia phantom
seller: 2010dharma
listing: 191584148782
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191584148782
thank you


----------



## Theresazm

Item: Céline clutch


Listing Number: 42939878


Seller: Sahara83


Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/cline-cline-clutch/42939878?forum=111&road=my_items


Comments: Can someone please help autenticate this as it comes with only its dustbag. These where the pictures I could get from her. Thanks!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Item name: Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)

Listing No.: 251959967281
Seller: memmem2008

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/251959967281...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251959967281&_rdc=1

Comment: hi! Kindly Authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Melsvette2

Hi is this bag authentic 
eBay number; 221773901382
Sellers name: caysby
Description: Celine phantom bag tote 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thanks


----------



## unoma

dirrty_stripped said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Celine bag.
> 
> Item: CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE NWT TRI COLOR AUTHENTIC
> 
> Listing Number: 181744844547
> 
> Seller:  fashionilovethee
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDI...437b537&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=301623198177
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Can you please authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Item: CELINE BLACK SMALL PHANTOM BAG IN GRAINED LEATHER - SPRING 2014
> Listing Number: 321757403427
> Seller: shopgirl0318
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321757403427



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I too quickly made a purchase of a Celine Edge bag without authenticating it first. Can you quickly look at the pics of the ebay page and tell me your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171782813939
> 
> Thanks



Pls use the correct format


----------



## unoma

Lenapie said:


> Thanks a bunch, unoma!!


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi could you help with these bags?
> 
> Pre-owned Celine Mini Luggage Tote Handbag Smooth Leather Black
> Seller: welian9259
> #: 221775825627
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-C...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a2de8adb



Black Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Hi Unoma, I ended up buying a mini tie from ******. I researched the site on the forum and I believe she's a legitimate seller. However, the bag is no good without your approval. If you can have a look I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> BTW, I'm having trouble with photo uploading. This is the only way I can provide them. I hope this is ok.
> 
> http://s895.photobucket.com/user/miss_aidi/library/Celine Mini Tie in Burnt Orange



Include Auction Link


----------



## unoma

lindsay350 said:


> Hi, I was hoping you can help authenticate this bag for me.  Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: authentic Celine phantom electric blue
> 
> Listing number: 251966397307
> 
> Seller: frantjohns
> 
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251966397307
> 
> Thanks again!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 
> item: celine fuschia phantom
> seller: 2010dharma
> listing: 191584148782
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191584148782
> thank you



Fuchsia Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Theresazm said:


> Item: Céline clutch
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 42939878
> 
> 
> Seller: Sahara83
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/cline-cline-clutch/42939878?forum=111&road=my_items
> 
> 
> Comments: Can someone please help autenticate this as it comes with only its dustbag. These where the pictures I could get from her. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3003370
> View attachment 3003371
> View attachment 3003372
> View attachment 3003373
> View attachment 3003374



Need to see clear zipper marking and clear serial number


----------



## unoma

Melsvette2 said:


> Hi is this bag authentic
> eBay number; 221773901382
> Sellers name: caysby
> Description: Celine phantom bag tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003447
> View attachment 3003448
> View attachment 3003449
> View attachment 3003450
> View attachment 3003452
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Thank you so much!!! Very nice of you





fuchsia14 said:


> Thank you so much!!! Very nice of you


----------



## Nicnb

Can u please authenticate thanks! 

Item: Authentic Celine Taupe Leather and Suede Trapeze Small Bag 

Listing Number: 151688161584

Seller: sheuk32 

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151688161584


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Fuchsia Phantom is Auth


Thank you


----------



## Melsvette2

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Phantom is a Fake



Thanks so much


----------



## chicbunbun

unoma said:


> Include Auction Link



Unfortunately, the link immediately disappeared upon checkout completion. I tried searching for it in every way possible with no luck. All I have is the invoice with my order number. Do you want me to request the link from her? Is there anything else I can provide you? Thanks!


----------



## elena.had

hello. 
i was wondering if this bag is authentic.

title: CÉLINE Luggage PHANTOM Handbag
seller: ssferreira77
item number: 171790198832
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171790198832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Melsvette2

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Phantom is a Fake



Thanks  so much you saved me a lot of money  , now I just have to learn  post in right thread


----------



## GinaLies

Hi,

it would be great, if you could tell me your opinion about this bag:

Item: Céline Phantom Black Croc 

Listing Number: 111673417544

Seller: http://www.ebay.de/usr/*redundant?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1a00411f48

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## badhabitat03

Item authentic celine trapeze bag small
Listing 111676800679
Seller checheyux 
Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111676800679 

Please help authenticate thanks!!


----------



## Lswern

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!

100% authentic Orange Celine Luggage bag leather
Item #: 261896876677
Seller: goodwoman86
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-auth...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfa453285


----------



## Abbiollie

Abbiollie said:


> Please authenticate
> Celine pebbled luggage tote
> Seller: lululu8286
> Item:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121653650042?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Please authenticate


----------



## Abbiollie

]Please authenticate. 

Celine phantom bag 
Seller : nicnb90
Item: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261890476644?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE[/QUOTE]


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Can u please authenticate thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Taupe Leather and Suede Trapeze Small Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 151688161584
> 
> Seller: sheuk32
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151688161584



Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> hello.
> i was wondering if this bag is authentic.
> 
> title: CÉLINE Luggage PHANTOM Handbag
> seller: ssferreira77
> item number: 171790198832
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171790198832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Melsvette2 said:


> Thanks  so much you saved me a lot of money  , now I just have to learn  post in right thread



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

GinaLies said:


> Hi,
> 
> it would be great, if you could tell me your opinion about this bag:
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom Black Croc
> 
> Listing Number: 111673417544
> 
> Seller: http://www.ebay.de/usr/*redundant?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1a00411f48
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



Auth


----------



## unoma

badhabitat03 said:


> Item authentic celine trapeze bag small
> Listing 111676800679
> Seller checheyux
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111676800679
> 
> Please help authenticate thanks!!



Not enough photos to Authenticate


----------



## unoma

Lswern said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> 100% authentic Orange Celine Luggage bag leather
> Item #: 261896876677
> Seller: goodwoman86
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-auth...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfa453285



Auth


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Item name: Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)

Listing No.: 251970354168

Seller: memmem2008

Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/251970354168

Comment: hi! Please authenticate this Celine Mini, i am planning to buy this if this is authentic as a birthday present for myself please help me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## la.ci

Item: 201352943324
Listing Number:
Seller: betbet041207
Link: http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...324&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1432400162844
Comments: cannot find it anywhere..seems the 2012 model i'm searching for.
is it authentic?


----------



## krys_TPF

Item celine Phantom blue pebbled leather tote
Listing Number:271877295989
Seller: anujenkh
Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1106...em=271877295989&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
Comments:

Thank you so much!


----------



## Cotnhim

Item:Celine Trapeze Tricolor Orange/black/cream Brand New
Listing Number: 251970665729
Seller: jlu4584
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa9f3d01
Comments: could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much


----------



## Krissyanne21

I hope my Celine trio I bought on eBay is authentic it seems good to me but it would be wonderful to have an experts opinion 
	

		
			
		

		
	
















THANK YOU !!;


----------



## Abbiollie

Please Authenticate

Celine pebble luggage 
Seller: lulu8286
Item: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121657700931?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi pls help to authenticate this! TIA Unoma!  

Item: Celine mini luggage 

Seller: welian9259
Item number: 221775825627
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221775825627


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi pls help to authenticate this! TIA Unoma!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> 
> Seller: welian9259
> Item number: 221775825627
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221775825627



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Abbiollie said:


> Please Authenticate
> 
> Celine pebble luggage
> Seller: lulu8286
> Item: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121657700931?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


121657700931
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12165770093...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121657700931&_rdc=1

Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Cotnhim said:


> Item:Celine Trapeze Tricolor Orange/black/cream Brand New
> Listing Number: 251970665729
> Seller: jlu4584
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa9f3d01
> Comments: could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much



Too dark. Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Krissyanne21 said:


> I hope my Celine trio I bought on eBay is authentic it seems good to me but it would be wonderful to have an experts opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006593
> View attachment 3006594
> View attachment 3006595
> View attachment 3006596
> View attachment 3006597
> View attachment 3006598
> View attachment 3006601
> View attachment 3006603
> View attachment 3006604
> View attachment 3006612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !!;



Auction Link??


----------



## unoma

krys_TPF said:


> Item celine Phantom blue pebbled leather tote
> Listing Number:271877295989
> Seller: anujenkh
> Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1106...em=271877295989&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so much!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

la.ci said:


> Item: 201352943324
> Listing Number:
> Seller: betbet041207
> Link: http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...324&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1432400162844
> Comments: cannot find it anywhere..seems the 2012 model i'm searching for.
> is it authentic?



I need to see properly auction link


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Item name: Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)
> 
> Listing No.: 251970354168
> 
> Seller: memmem2008
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/251970354168
> 
> Comment: hi! Please authenticate this Celine Mini, i am planning to buy this if this is authentic as a birthday present for myself please help me. Thanks in advance!



Zipper marking and more photos of the bag


----------



## Krissyanne21

Good morning !! [emoji254][emoji274][emoji254]pls help to authenticate this! Thank you Unoma!  





Item: Celine nano in dune pebbled leather 





Seller: sheuk32


Item number: 151666417777


Link:   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151666417777


----------



## Krissyanne21

Sorry uma !! [emoji259] http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381251669843    HERE IS THE LINK FOR THR TRIO


----------



## la.ci

hi, sorry for missing link http://m.ebay.ph/itm/201352943324?nav=SEARCH


----------



## russell317

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag:

Item:Celine Micro Luggage Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 251965811151
Seller: soniakimsk
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aaa5529cf

Thank you so much!


----------



## badhabitat03

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to Authenticate




See updated link. Seller said he serial tab is difficult to photograph.


----------



## Abbiollie

Please authenticate 
Item: Celine phantom bag 
Seller: lisa from tradesy
Item: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-hobo-bag-black-1483300/?tref=category


----------



## towoitt

hi!!  please help me authenticate this celine!!  Thank you!!

item: celine phantom
seller: sarah v
tradesy

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-black-2250972/?tref=closet


----------



## krys_TPF

Thank you for your help!

Item : 100% authentic celine micro coquelicot
Listing number: 271869755873
Seller rosalyn516
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4cb341e1


----------



## cupid2012

Hi All,

Would someone please kindly authenticate the following:

Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Red Leather Nano Luaggage Shoulder Tote Bag
Listing Number: 321730900601
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae8a7f279

Comment:  I also had them send me a few additional photos which I have attempted to attach here.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AnnieValentine

Item Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: [FONT=&quot]121648149147[/FONT]
Seller: jobnana03
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121648149147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:

Hi if someone can kindly authenticate this bag, this has already been purchased from eBay so the listing has ended. I have taken a few more pictures of the bag. If there is anything else please let me know.
  Cheers.


----------



## unoma

Krissyanne21 said:


> Good morning !! [emoji254][emoji274][emoji254]pls help to authenticate this! Thank you Unoma!
> Item: Celine nano in dune pebbled leather
> Seller: sheuk32
> Item number: 151666417777
> Link:   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151666417777



Looks off but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Krissyanne21 said:


> Sorry uma !! [emoji259] http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381251669843    HERE IS THE LINK FOR THR TRIO



Use the correct format and post your request


----------



## unoma

la.ci said:


> hi, sorry for missing link http://m.ebay.ph/itm/201352943324?nav=SEARCH


Use the correct format and post your request


----------



## unoma

russell317 said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item:Celine Micro Luggage Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 251965811151
> Seller: soniakimsk
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aaa5529cf
> 
> Thank you so much!


Looks off but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

krys_TPF said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item : 100% authentic celine micro coquelicot
> Listing number: 271869755873
> Seller rosalyn516
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4cb341e1



Auth


----------



## unoma

cupid2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would someone please kindly authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Used Pre-owned Celine Red Leather Nano Luaggage Shoulder Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 321730900601
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae8a7f279
> 
> Comment:  I also had them send me a few additional photos which I have attempted to attach here.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

AnnieValentine said:


> Item Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: [FONT=&quot]121648149147[/FONT]
> Seller: jobnana03
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121648149147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hi if someone can kindly authenticate this bag, this has already been purchased from eBay so the listing has ended. I have taken a few more pictures of the bag. If there is anything else please let me know.
> Cheers.



Auth


----------



## badhabitat03

Item authentic celine trapeze bag small

Listing 111676800679

Seller checheyux 

Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111676800679 

Seller says inside tab is difficult to photograph clearly.
Please help authenticate thanks!!


----------



## cupid2012

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much Unoma. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## unoma

badhabitat03 said:


> Item authentic celine trapeze bag small
> 
> Listing 111676800679
> 
> Seller checheyux
> 
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111676800679
> 
> Seller says inside tab is difficult to photograph clearly.
> Please help authenticate thanks!!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cupid2012 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Corossella

Hi, please help me authenticate this celine. 
Item:celine trio small 
Listing number:?? 
Seller: francybacchire 
Link  http://www.depop.com/it/francybacchire/borsa-celine-nuova-3-buste

I send other pictures of this bag:


----------



## Corossella

Other picture


----------



## Corossella

Picture


----------



## la.ci

Hi Unoma!
Item: 201352943324

Seller: betbet041207

Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/201352943324?nav=SEARCH
Comments: cannot find it anywhere..seems the 2012 model i'm searching for.

is it authentic?


----------



## xoxoxx

item: mini luggage indigo blue
seller: foreverredsoles on instagram
link: https://instagram.com/p/2-CROGPFvu/?taken-by=foreverredsoles

thank you in advance!


----------



## hottawithboota

Item: Celine Phantom

Seller: Poshmark

Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-phantom-handbag-LARGE-54ac8ae594d56831be37d822

Comments: I purchased this Celine phantom bag, however, I see a couple things about the bag that make me question that it's authentic. I paid $2,000 for the bag. Help! 

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/realornot1992/library/


----------



## Corossella

unoma said:


>


Unoma can you help me please?


----------



## lindsay350

Item:  Celine Phantom large black 

Seller:  baseball.faithful 

Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131518604239

Comment:  Hi, can you please give me your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag?  Thanks so much!


----------



## lindsay350

Item:  Celine grey leather Phantom 

Seller:  dollaboutiqueony 

Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201353933169

Comment:  hi, if I could also get your thoughts on this bag, I would really appreciate it! 

Thank you!


----------



## samale

Hello PFers !

I found a Céline Nano luggage bag on ebay. The listing doesn't say it is authentic so I just contacted the seller to ask her and I am waiting for her answer !

In the meantime, could you tell me what you think of it ?

Item: * Celine Nano Luggage Tote Black Leather Handbag Kendall*
Listing Number: 271879617950
Seller: bushie7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Black-Leather-Handbag-Kendall-/271879617950?
Comments:     I doubt that it is authentic, but I still would really appreciate your help


----------



## elena.had

unoma said:


> Bag is a Phantom and NOT a Micro.
> Not enough photos to authenticate. Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


so she finally uploaded more pictures.

here is the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-AU...770?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c534129da


----------



## xiaodiqiu

Hi, I just bought this bag from EBay and want to make sure it is authentic. I will add more pictures below. Thank you so much for your help!!!

Item:Authentic Celine Triple Crossbody Bag Large Black Smooth Leather 

Listing Number: 261888945728

Seller:slama8911

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...SJJByIvjn7oLDIwi90oGQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lindsay350

I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this phantom.  I thought this was a reputable seller, but the more reviews I read, I'm not sure?!  Thanks in advance! 

Item:  Celine medium pink Phantom 

Seller:  Portero 

Link:  http://www.portero.com/celine-medium-pink-pebbled-leather-phantom-bag


----------



## unoma

la.ci said:


> Hi Unoma!
> Item: 201352943324
> 
> Seller: betbet041207
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/201352943324?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: cannot find it anywhere..seems the 2012 model i'm searching for.
> 
> is it authentic?



Auth


----------



## unoma

xoxoxx said:


> item: mini luggage indigo blue
> seller: foreverredsoles on instagram
> link: https://instagram.com/p/2-CROGPFvu/?taken-by=foreverredsoles
> 
> thank you in advance!



Need to see auction link and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hottawithboota said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> 
> Seller: Poshmark
> 
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-phantom-handbag-LARGE-54ac8ae594d56831be37d822
> 
> Comments: I purchased this Celine phantom bag, however, I see a couple things about the bag that make me question that it's authentic. I paid $2,000 for the bag. Help!
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/user/realornot1992/library/



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lindsay350 said:


> Item:  Celine grey leather Phantom
> 
> Seller:  dollaboutiqueony
> 
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201353933169
> 
> Comment:  hi, if I could also get your thoughts on this bag, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

samale said:


> Hello PFers !
> 
> I found a Céline Nano luggage bag on ebay. The listing doesn't say it is authentic so I just contacted the seller to ask her and I am waiting for her answer !
> 
> In the meantime, could you tell me what you think of it ?
> 
> Item: * Celine Nano Luggage Tote Black Leather Handbag Kendall*
> Listing Number: 271879617950
> Seller: bushie7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Black-Leather-Handbag-Kendall-/271879617950?
> Comments:     I doubt that it is authentic, but I still would really appreciate your help


Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

lovepurses456 said:


> hello. i do not need an authentication i just need to know the exact name of this bag and what year it came out. (the year is extra) thank you



Post your request here

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/identify-this-celine-bag-554740-50.html


----------



## samale

unoma said:


> Nano is a fake




Thanks for confirming unoma !


----------



## elena.had

good morning everyone.

i found this great deal but I'm not sure if its authentic.
what do you think?

item number: 191589395946
seller: needwardrobespace 
tittle: Authentic Celine Phantom Bi-Colour Beige Leather Electric Blue Suede
link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ge-Leather-Electric-Blue-Suede-/191589395946?

thank you


----------



## unoma

Corossella said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this celine.
> Item:celine trio small
> Listing number:??
> Seller: francybacchire
> Link  http://www.depop.com/it/francybacchire/borsa-celine-nuova-3-buste
> 
> I send other pictures of this bag:





Corossella said:


> Other picture





Corossella said:


> Picture



Can't view link


----------



## unoma

xiaodiqiu said:


> Hi, I just bought this bag from EBay and want to make sure it is authentic. I will add more pictures below. Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine Triple Crossbody Bag Large Black Smooth Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 261888945728
> 
> Seller:slama8911
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...SJJByIvjn7oLDIwi90oGQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Trio is a fake


----------



## unoma

lindsay350 said:


> I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this phantom.  I thought this was a reputable seller, but the more reviews I read, I'm not sure?!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  Celine medium pink Phantom
> 
> Seller:  Portero
> 
> Link:  http://www.portero.com/celine-medium-pink-pebbled-leather-phantom-bag



Authentic


----------



## unoma

samale said:


> Thanks for confirming unoma !



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> good morning everyone.
> 
> i found this great deal but I'm not sure if its authentic.
> what do you think?
> 
> item number: 191589395946
> seller: needwardrobespace
> tittle: Authentic Celine Phantom Bi-Colour Beige Leather Electric Blue Suede
> link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ge-Leather-Electric-Blue-Suede-/191589395946?
> 
> thank you




Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## elena.had

thank you so much. i have just emailed her. 

could you please help me authenticating this one?

item number: 121655863770
seller: deborahmaxine
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121655863770?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## elena.had

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



more pictures regarding the post :


Originally Posted by elena.had
good morning everyone.

i found this great deal but I'm not sure if its authentic.
what do you think?

item number: 191589395946
seller: needwardrobespace 
tittle: Authentic Celine Phantom Bi-Colour Beige Leather Electric Blue Suede
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-.../191589395946?

thank you


btw i bought it but didn't payed yet. waiting for you first


----------



## badhabitat03

Item 171801314046
Seller rickcab6
Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171801314046 
Comments Celine mini trapeze with black suede wings. Please help authenticate thanks!


----------



## Dashiki

Hi,

Can anyone please help me authenticate this. I have asked for more pictures.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151694826486 

Item number: 151694826486


----------



## aldal

Could you take a look at this?

Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather tote
seller: annjon6 
251971815554
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...-/251971815554?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123

she also sent me this pic of the serial number:


----------



## michellexo

Hi unoma could you please help me authenticate this celine trio bag.
Many thanks!


----------



## michellexo

More photos


----------



## michellexo

michellexo said:


> More photos



Serial number


----------



## michellexo

michellexo said:


> Serial number



Care cards, tag and dust bag.


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> more pictures regarding the post :
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by elena.had
> good morning everyone.
> 
> i found this great deal but I'm not sure if its authentic.
> what do you think?
> 
> item number: 191589395946
> seller: needwardrobespace
> tittle: Authentic Celine Phantom Bi-Colour Beige Leather Electric Blue Suede
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-.../191589395946?
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> btw i bought it but didn't payed yet. waiting for you first



Auth


----------



## unoma

badhabitat03 said:


> Item 171801314046
> Seller rickcab6
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171801314046
> Comments Celine mini trapeze with black suede wings. Please help authenticate thanks!



Ask for clear photos of zipper marking


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Could you take a look at this?
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather tote
> seller: annjon6
> 251971815554
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...-/251971815554?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
> 
> she also sent me this pic of the serial number:



Fake


----------



## unoma

michellexo said:


> Hi unoma could you please help me authenticate this celine trio bag.
> Many thanks!





michellexo said:


> More photos





michellexo said:


> Serial number





michellexo said:


> Care cards, tag and dust bag.


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## iris520

I am new to Celine and, of course, the first bag that has caught my eye is described as "vintage", without a whole lot of identifying marks.  Can anyone help me with authenticating this bag, or tell me what additional pictures I should be asking for?  I appreciate your help!  


seller:  Tahia R
link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-vintage-purse-cross-body-bag-black-1188075/?tref=closet


----------



## Coveteur

Thank you in advance for your help!

Celine Mini Luggage - Taupe
Item Number: 141680163635
Seller:  missmeymey
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20fccbbb33

comments: just wondering if this mini luggage is authentic. thank you so much for taking the time to check it out!


----------



## lucymonet

Can you do me a favor to repost it please? Because I'm new to the purse forum and really trouble with using this website for me. Thanks a lot.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Can somebody authenticate this Mini Celine Ink luggage tote for me please? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## kchupk02

Hello everyone!

Looking to authenticate this All Soft bag -- thank you in advance for any help you can provide!  Please let me know if any additional pictures are required.

Item: Celine Tricolor All Soft Black/White/Brown
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private seller
Link: 
http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/kchupk02/library/celine%20all%20soft%20pictures


----------



## LittleMissBags

Please could someone look at this for me?

Item: CELINE-Small-Trapeze-Handbag-with-Receipt-Selfridges-AUTHENTIC

Listing Number:181760250916

Seller: luphia_loves 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181760250916?redirect=mobile

thank you!


----------



## la.ci

Hi, can you please check for me this Red trimmed Celine?
thanks a lot

Item: 201359299108

Seller: betbet041207

Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/201359299108

is it authentic?


----------



## lucymonet

lucymonet said:


> Can you do me a favor to repost it please? Because I'm new to the purse forum and really trouble with using this website for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013239
> 
> Can somebody authenticate this Mini Celine Ink luggage tote for me please? Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013242




Item Name: Celine Mini Luggage Tote (Ink Blue)

Item Number: 141676752214

Seller ID: emb317

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/141676752214


----------



## Melsvette2

Hi is this bag authentic
        Item; Celine phantom
        Listing number????
         Seller : bealas 
          Description : Celine phantom crocodile embossed 
           Link: https://www.lollipuff.com/Celine/7025/celine-croc-embossed-phantom-bag-large 










	

		
			
		

		
	
.   Thanks


----------



## jvbaby

Hello! 

I'm not sure if you ladies are able to authenticate this local kijiji posting. If not please let me know!

Please authenticate for me this trapeze :



Item: Red/Coral Trapeze 

Listing Number: 

Seller:

Link: 



http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1075306157&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1433008481993


----------



## nussie

Hi!

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Item:  Celine Trapeze
Listing Number:  281696898285
Seller:  arok777_hu
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...hhp6E9osU6QM%2BXHC3jI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: The listing has ended but she will put it back up if I want to purchase.  

Thanks!


----------



## xoxjanny

Quote: Celine Beige Phantom Luggage Smooth Leather Medium Tote Bag
Item: 181747343837
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: n/a
Comments: Hello I just purchased this Celine from Ebay to please authenticate this Celine! Thanks in advance!


----------



## belvedere_girl

Item: Celine Tricolor Luggage
Listing Number: 331565997809 
Seller: kristinakgs
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331565997809?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I purchased this bag in haste on eBay and am now doubting it's authenticity. Could you advise from current photos whether it's fake or otherwise? If it's not authentic, I'd rather start the returns process immediately upon receipt. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## unoma

Coveteur said:


> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage - Taupe
> Item Number: 141680163635
> Seller:  missmeymey
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20fccbbb33
> 
> comments: just wondering if this mini luggage is authentic. thank you so much for taking the time to check it out!



Mini is auth


----------



## unoma

LittleMissBags said:


> Please could someone look at this for me?
> 
> Item: CELINE-Small-Trapeze-Handbag-with-Receipt-Selfridges-AUTHENTIC
> 
> Listing Number:181760250916
> 
> Seller: luphia_loves
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181760250916?redirect=mobile
> 
> thank you!



Trapeze is auth


----------



## unoma

lucymonet said:


> Can you do me a favor to repost it please? Because I'm new to the purse forum and really trouble with using this website for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013239
> 
> Can somebody authenticate this Mini Celine Ink luggage tote for me please? Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013242





lucymonet said:


> Item Name: Celine Mini Luggage Tote (Ink Blue)
> 
> Item Number: 141676752214
> 
> Seller ID: emb317
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/141676752214



Mini is auth


----------



## unoma

hardcore_harlot said:


> Item: Celine Tricolor Luggage
> Listing Number: 331565997809
> Seller: kristinakgs
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331565997809?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I purchased this bag in haste on eBay and am now doubting it's authenticity. Could you advise from current photos whether it's fake or otherwise? If it's not authentic, I'd rather start the returns process immediately upon receipt. Thanks so much in advance!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Melsvette2 said:


> Hi is this bag authentic
> Item; Celine phantom
> Listing number????
> Seller : bealas
> Description : Celine phantom crocodile embossed
> Link: https://www.lollipuff.com/Celine/7025/celine-croc-embossed-phantom-bag-large
> View attachment 3013562
> View attachment 3013564
> View attachment 3013568
> View attachment 3013569
> View attachment 3013570
> View attachment 3013571
> View attachment 3013572
> View attachment 3013574
> View attachment 3013575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   Thanks



Phantom is auth


----------



## belvedere_girl

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Ok, thanks you! The bag is on it's way to me already but I will post pictures when it arrives. I just wanted to check if it was an obvious fake from current pics


----------



## unoma

xoxjanny said:


> Quote: Celine Beige Phantom Luggage Smooth Leather Medium Tote Bag
> Item: 181747343837
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Hello I just purchased this Celine from Ebay to please authenticate this Celine! Thanks in advance!



Phantom is auth


----------



## unoma

jvbaby said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm not sure if you ladies are able to authenticate this local kijiji posting. If not please let me know!
> 
> Please authenticate for me this trapeze :
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Red/Coral Trapeze
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> Seller:
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1075306157&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1433008481993
> View attachment 3013817
> View attachment 3013818
> View attachment 3013819
> View attachment 3013820
> View attachment 3013821
> View attachment 3013822
> View attachment 3013818
> View attachment 3013823



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## baglove123

unoma said:


> I thought i have already replied to this request. Please next time do more research.
> Bag is Auth


Hi there, can anyone please authenticate this? I'm trying to get something for my sister's birthday: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-La...oH69gd8m2Loq%2FWv1fC0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglove123

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma, 

I hear you are the absolute best! I purchased the following for my sister for her birthday because she loves them and I wanted to get her something special. The seller has said that if it's not real then to freeze my PayPal payment and she will ensure the money is refunded. I have this in writing from her. Please can you help me tell if it's real or not? I will be forever grateful! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-La...oH69gd8m2Loq%2FWv1fC0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Melsvette2

unoma said:


> Phantom is auth



Thanks so much


----------



## Dalpenge

Item: Celine nano Luggage -
Listing Number: 171802334444
Seller: somshing
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171802334444...kparms=gh1g=I171802334444.N9.S1.M-1140.R1.TR5
Comments:

I won the auction, I have not paid for it, I did contact seller for additional info, please let me know your  thoughts


----------



## ppmaster

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!

Gorgeous Authentic Black/White Celine Tie Knot Mini Belt Bag S/S 15'
Item #: 261905774820
Seller: buyersellertrader123 
Link: http://www.EBay.com/itm/261905774820


----------



## nussie

I think my previous post might have been missed   Reposting:

Hi!

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 281696898285
Seller: arok777_hu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...vip=true&rt=nc

Comments: The listing has ended but she will put it back up if I want to purchase. 

Thanks!


----------



## popidol74

Hi!  Please help authenticate these bags, thanks!

I have won this bid but haven't paid yet. Cause I just found this item and limited time for checking the authentica

Item: Pre-owned Celine Mini Luggage Tote Handbag Smooth Leather Black 
Listing Number: 221783170490
Seller: welian9259
Ebay Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221783170490?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/URL]


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> I think my previous post might have been missed   Reposting:
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 281696898285
> Seller: arok777_hu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: The listing has ended but she will put it back up if I want to purchase.
> 
> Thanks!



Trapeze is a fake


----------



## unoma

popidol74 said:


> Hi!  Please help authenticate these bags, thanks!
> 
> I have won this bid but haven't paid yet. Cause I just found this item and limited time for checking the authentica
> 
> Item: Pre-owned Celine Mini Luggage Tote Handbag Smooth Leather Black
> Listing Number: 221783170490
> Seller: welian9259
> Ebay Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221783170490?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/URL]



Mini is a fake 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pre-owned-Ce...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

ppmaster said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Gorgeous Authentic Black/White Celine Tie Knot Mini Belt Bag S/S 15'
> Item #: 261905774820
> Seller: buyersellertrader123
> Link: http://www.EBay.com/itm/261905774820



Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

Dalpenge said:


> Item: Celine nano Luggage -
> Listing Number: 171802334444
> Seller: somshing
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171802334444...kparms=gh1g=I171802334444.N9.S1.M-1140.R1.TR5
> Comments:
> 
> I won the auction, I have not paid for it, I did contact seller for additional info, please let me know your  thoughts



Looks off but not enough photos


----------



## unoma

baglove123 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I hear you are the absolute best! I purchased the following for my sister for her birthday because she loves them and I wanted to get her something special. The seller has said that if it's not real then to freeze my PayPal payment and she will ensure the money is refunded. I have this in writing from her. Please can you help me tell if it's real or not? I will be forever grateful! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-La...oH69gd8m2Loq%2FWv1fC0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Next time ,Use the correct  format.
Phantom looks off but not enough photos


----------



## unoma

Melsvette2 said:


> Thanks so much


----------



## popidol74

unoma said:


> Mini is a fake
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pre-owned-Ce...cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you so much...


----------



## Dalpenge

unoma said:


> Looks off but not enough photos



I shall post more pics as soon as she replies


----------



## baglove123

unoma said:


> Next time ,Use the correct  format.
> Phantom looks off but not enough photos


Thank you so much Unoma but I am new to here (just trying to sort this for my sister's birthday in a few days) ...Can I ask what you mean by 'Phantom looks off?' Do you mean fake?

Also, I have the bag with me. Are there any particular pics or infer you would like to help check? 

Sorry to have not realised I needed the correct format. I've tried to correct below&#8230;

Item Name: Phantom Celine
Item Number: Unsure
Seller ID: troy_selfie
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-La...oH69gd8m2Loq%2FWv1fC0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much for such a quick reply and your help so far!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hi Unoma, 
I am still on the hunt for a Celine mini which seems virtually impossible here in the UK.. 
Please could you check this for me, thank you. 


ITEM NAME; CELINE MINI LUGGAGE HANDBAG- 100% AUTHENTIC
ITEM NO; 261907492134
SELLER ID; nj1689
LINK; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261907492134?euid=bba6100b85ba4bf08554a2bcd7108db3&cp=1


----------



## lucymonet

Thank you so much! I appreciate your help. Have a wonderful day![emoji4]


----------



## nussie

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a fake


Thank you very much!


----------



## ocastillo23

Hi can you help me authenticate this celine micro 
https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B4Wj9sCfQv0fRDFsQl9BSm4yak0&usp=docslist_api

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-lambskin-leather-instyle-tote-bag-black-2986765/#


----------



## unoma

baglove123 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma but I am new to here (just trying to sort this for my sister's birthday in a few days) ...Can I ask what you mean by 'Phantom looks off?' Do you mean fake?
> 
> Also, I have the bag with me. Are there any particular pics or infer you would like to help check?
> 
> Sorry to have not realised I needed the correct format. I've tried to correct below
> 
> Item Name: Phantom Celine
> Item Number: Unsure
> Seller ID: troy_selfie
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-La...oH69gd8m2Loq%2FWv1fC0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much for such a quick reply and your help so far!


Take photos of the bag and save it on photobucket and post the link here


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> Thank you very much!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

lucymonet said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate your help. Have a wonderful day![emoji4]



You too dear


----------



## HelsBells

Hi - please can you kindly authenticate this Celine bag?

Item:  auth vtg CELINE shoulder bag with gold hardware
Listing Number:  171800340035
Seller:  bambam_vintage
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171800340035?redirect=mobile

Many thanks


----------



## unoma

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I am still on the hunt for a Celine mini which seems virtually impossible here in the UK..
> Please could you check this for me, thank you.
> 
> 
> ITEM NAME; CELINE MINI LUGGAGE HANDBAG- 100% AUTHENTIC
> ITEM NO; 261907492134
> SELLER ID; nj1689
> LINK; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261907492134?euid=bba6100b85ba4bf08554a2bcd7108db3&cp=1



Looks good. Ask for zipper marking


----------



## chubbyshopper

Thanks Unoma, yes I will get the seller to send me more pics on the Zipper.Fingers crossed it's the real deal.
Thank you for doing a great job on the forum. Have a great day &#9786;


----------



## hobogirl77

hi please authenticate


ITEM; CELINE CROC PHANTOM
ITEM; # 281706365798
SELLER; TRENDI613
LISTINK; http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197020366


THANK YOU


----------



## jvbaby

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking




Hello Unoma,

Seller said there was no serial
Number and said the number was on the authentication card she provided but it looked like a tag?

Here are the additional pictures: 






And these were from the original post:


----------



## ocastillo23

Unoma can you please help me if is real or not !!
I posted the link earlier but I have not received any answer. Little nervous cause I only have until tomorrow to give me my money back if the bag is not real. Thanks advance.


----------



## Piarpreet

Item: Celine Nano luggage (orange vermillion)
Item number: 151698170273 (ebay)
Seller: pucci3985
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano-luggage-/151698170273?ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123#viTabs_0

I have wanted a nano in green or orange for a while and I am hoping this is the one! please help me out  thank you!


----------



## Dalpenge

HelsBells said:


> Hi - please can you kindly authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item:  auth vtg CELINE shoulder bag with gold hardware
> Listing Number:  171800340035
> Seller:  bambam_vintage
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171800340035?redirect=mobile
> 
> Many thanks



Oops mistake


----------



## Dalpenge

.


----------



## ocastillo23

Hi can you help me authenticate 
Item  celine micro smooth leather 
          2986765
Link.   https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-lambskin-leather-instyle-tote-bag-black-2986765/
Seller tradesy Chelsie F.


----------



## anonymousss

Hi can you please help me authenticate this?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Seller: pinkfong
Link: https://carousell.com/p/18598864/

Photos: http://s725.photobucket.com/user/an...e Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1


Thanks!


----------



## unoma

chubbyshopper said:


> Thanks Unoma, yes I will get the seller to send me more pics on the Zipper.Fingers crossed it's the real deal.
> Thank you for doing a great job on the forum. Have a great day &#9786;



Thanks dear


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> hi please authenticate
> 
> 
> ITEM; CELINE CROC PHANTOM
> ITEM; # 281706365798
> SELLER; TRENDI613
> LISTINK; http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197020366
> 
> 
> THANK YOU



Phantom is auth


----------



## unoma

jvbaby said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Seller said there was no serial
> Number and said the number was on the authentication card she provided but it looked like a tag?
> 
> Here are the additional pictures:
> View attachment 3015271
> View attachment 3015277
> 
> View attachment 3015279
> 
> 
> And these were from the original post:
> 
> View attachment 3015280
> View attachment 3015281
> View attachment 3015282
> View attachment 3015283
> View attachment 3015284
> View attachment 3015285
> View attachment 3015286



Serial number tag is found in the inside pocket of the bag or the back pocket of the bag. Zipper marking is found on the head of the zips. I need to see these photos and include auction link


----------



## unoma

ocastillo23 said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this celine micro
> https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B4Wj9sCfQv0fRDFsQl9BSm4yak0&usp=docslist_api
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-lambskin-leather-instyle-tote-bag-black-2986765/#





ocastillo23 said:


> Unoma can you please help me if is real or not !!
> I posted the link earlier but I have not received any answer. Little nervous cause I only have until tomorrow to give me my money back if the bag is not real. Thanks advance.



Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Item: Celine Nano luggage (orange vermillion)
> Item number: 151698170273 (ebay)
> Seller: pucci3985
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano-luggage-/151698170273?ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123#viTabs_0
> 
> I have wanted a nano in green or orange for a while and I am hoping this is the one! please help me out  thank you!



Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

Dalpenge said:


> Oops mistake



Imprint , serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

anonymousss said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: pinkfong
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/18598864/
> 
> Photos: http://s725.photobucket.com/user/an...e Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Serial number and zipper Marking


----------



## unoma

ocastillo23 said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate
> Item  celine micro smooth leather
> 2986765
> Link.   https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-lambskin-leather-instyle-tote-bag-black-2986765/
> Seller tradesy Chelsie F.



Micro is auth


----------



## mamoizelle

Hi everyone! Could you help me to tell me if this Celine box is authentique? The seller has shown the invoice from Gallery Lafayette Paris. Thank you so much! 
http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-en...ct-3658115-sacs-en-bandouliere-en-cuir-celine


----------



## baglove123

unoma said:


> Take photos of the bag and save it on photobucket and post the link here



Thank you Unoma! I think I have done that correctly here: 

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Baglove123/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1

...but do let me know if not.


----------



## belvedere_girl

hardcore_harlot said:


> Item: Celine Tricolor Luggage
> Listing Number: 331565997809
> Seller: kristinakgs
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331565997809?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I purchased this bag in haste on eBay and am now doubting it's authenticity. Could you advise from current photos whether it's fake or otherwise? If it's not authentic, I'd rather start the returns process immediately upon receipt. Thanks so much in advance!



Hi Unoma,

You asked for zipper markings for the bag. Please see attached photo bucket links with additional photos. The large main zipper is marked with a '3' but unfortunately it's quite rubbed, so it's more the outline of the 3 you can just make out in photos.

The inside pocket zipper is marked with a '5'. I can't make out a marking on the front pocket zipper.

http://s4.photobucket.com/user/belvedere_girl/library/Celine luggage?sort=3&page=1

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## anonymousss

Hi can you please help me authenticate this?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Seller: pinkfong
Link: https://carousell.com/p/18598864/

Photos: http://s725.photobucket.com/user/anonymousssy/library/

ps I have updated the photos to include the serial number and zipper markings


Thanks!


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Phantom is auth


thank u


----------



## unoma

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> You asked for zipper markings for the bag. Please see attached photo bucket links with additional photos. The large main zipper is marked with a '3' but unfortunately it's quite rubbed, so it's more the outline of the 3 you can just make out in photos.
> 
> The inside pocket zipper is marked with a '5'. I can't make out a marking on the front pocket zipper.
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/user/belvedere_girl/library/Celine luggage?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Mini is a fake


----------



## unoma

anonymousss said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: pinkfong
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/18598864/
> 
> Photos: http://s725.photobucket.com/user/anonymousssy/library/
> 
> ps I have updated the photos to include the serial number and zipper markings
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> thank u



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Hi everyone! Could you help me to tell me if this Celine box is authentique? The seller has shown the invoice from Gallery Lafayette Paris. Thank you so much!
> http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-en...ct-3658115-sacs-en-bandouliere-en-cuir-celine



Next time use the correct format. Need to see more photos. Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

baglove123 said:


> Thank you Unoma! I think I have done that correctly here:
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Baglove123/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> ...but do let me know if not.



Phantom is a fake 

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Baglove123/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## baglove123

unoma said:


> Phantom is a fake
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/user/Baglove123/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1



Thank you  for your quick replies and your honesty Unoma. Really appreciate it so I didn't give my sister such fake crap. Can I ask for your reasoning please so I can give it to the seller? What makes it clearly a fake?

You are brilliant!! Thanks again.


----------



## pucci3985

Celine mini luggage

seller:loretcolli 

listing #: 331568216264

link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...264?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d330178c8



Thank you! -L


----------



## pucci3985

CELINE TRAPEZE 

SELLER- 
bostongreatdeals2012

LISTING #- 181761183547

LINK- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Trapeze-Royal-Blue-Handbag-Large-Tri-Color-with-Tag-15314/181761183547?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30985%26meid%3Da2f2bd1e12db402ab30765e1d6f349b3%26pid%3D100085%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D181761183547%26clkid%3D6560789264098371299&_qi=RTM2067267

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE, THANK YOU.
-L


----------



## skinnyspy

Hi can you please help me authenticate this Celine Nano?

 Item: 10000% Authentic Celine Nano Black And White 
 Seller:  kirby366
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291480134845?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thank you very much


----------



## Abbiollie

Please authenticate. 
Seller is giving me another chance to purchase. 
Item: Celine Coqueliot Mini
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251973432014?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe12052.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Da6b64bb9a07c4100869c78c95285a0dc%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.com%252Fws%252FeBayISAPI.dll%253FViewItem%2526item%253D251973432014%2526ssPageName%253DADME%253AX%253AeRTM%253AUS%253A1123%26srcrot%3De12052.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> Next time use the correct format. Need to see more photos. Serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma, thank you! It's not on ebay so I'm trying to follow the correct format. Please let me know if this celine box is authentic or fake. Thank you so much ! 

Item: Celine box medium
Listing Number:
Seller: Jolivelflavie
Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/807814607.htm
Comments:


----------



## ocastillo23

unoma said:


> micro is auth



&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## ocastillo23

unoma said:


> Micro is auth



You are the best !!!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## ocastillo23

You are the best !! &#128515;&#128515;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## anonymousss

unoma said:


> Auth




Thanks!!


----------



## pucci3985

Celine mini luggage

seller:loretcolli 

listing #: 331568216264

link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...item4d330178c8



Thank you! -L


----------



## Cotnhim

Cotnhim said:


> Item: Celine small bag trapeze new orange
> Listing Number:311368900877
> Seller : lovedresses234
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311368900877?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Comments: could you please help me authenticate this bag , thank you so so much for your kindness. I really appreciate


Could you please help me , serial number is U-CU-0114 and zipper marking is 5


----------



## mggils

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 141679982151
Seller: dodge36t
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141679982151
Comments: Please help me I'd like to know if this one is authentic. Thank you so much in advance, I'm new in this forum I think you're amazing helping others like me that will love to get a great bag, on a budget!!!


----------



## Dalpenge

unoma said:


> Looks off but not enough photos



Hello! I have more pictures hope this helps









it might be small.. I dont know how to get bigger image when I link it. this was sent via msges


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi, would appreciate if you can kindly authenticate this Celine bag?

Item:  Celine nano luggage(pre-owned)
Listing Number:  151701839656
Seller:  [FONT=&quot]*pucci3985*[/FONT]
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano-luggage-pre-owned-/151701839656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2352225f28

Many thanks


----------



## Abbiollie

Please see post above. 
Do mini luggages sometimes have two serial numbers?


----------



## Abbiollie

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, would appreciate if you can kindly authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item:  Celine nano luggage(pre-owned)
> Listing Number:  151701839656
> Seller:  [FONT=&quot]*pucci3985*[/FONT]
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano-luggage-pre-owned-/151701839656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2352225f28
> 
> Many thanks


 
Had a really bad experience with this seller and fake bags &#128553;. Triple check authenticity before you purchase.


----------



## unoma

baglove123 said:


> Thank you  for your quick replies and your honesty Unoma. Really appreciate it so I didn't give my sister such fake crap. Can I ask for your reasoning please so I can give it to the seller? What makes it clearly a fake?
> 
> You are brilliant!! Thanks again.



Sorry cant disclose but bag is a Fake.
Better luck next time


----------



## baglove123

unoma said:


> Sorry cant disclose but bag is a Fake.
> Better luck next time




Ok. Thanks so much Unoma!! Really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Celine mini luggage
> 
> seller:loretcolli
> listing #: 331568216264
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...264?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d330178c8
> Thank you! -L



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> CELINE TRAPEZE
> 
> SELLER-
> bostongreatdeals2012
> 
> LISTING #- 181761183547
> 
> LINK- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Trapeze-Royal-Blue-Handbag-Large-Tri-Color-with-Tag-15314/181761183547?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30985%26meid%3Da2f2bd1e12db402ab30765e1d6f349b3%26pid%3D100085%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D181761183547%26clkid%3D6560789264098371299&_qi=RTM2067267
> 
> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE, THANK YOU.
> -L



Auth


----------



## unoma

skinnyspy said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this Celine Nano?
> 
> Item: 10000% Authentic Celine Nano Black And White
> Seller:  kirby366
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291480134845?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Abbiollie said:


> Please authenticate.
> Seller is giving me another chance to purchase.
> Item: Celine Coqueliot Mini
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251973432014?...&srcrot=e12052.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Hi Unoma, thank you! It's not on ebay so I'm trying to follow the correct format. Please let me know if this celine box is authentic or fake. Thank you so much !
> 
> Item: Celine box medium
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Jolivelflavie
> Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/807814607.htm
> Comments:



Need to see zipper marking and clearer serial number


----------



## unoma

ocastillo23 said:


> &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## unoma

ocastillo23 said:


> You are the best !!!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Thanks dear


----------



## unoma

anonymousss said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## unoma

mggils said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 141679982151
> Seller: dodge36t
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141679982151
> Comments: Please help me I'd like to know if this one is authentic. Thank you so much in advance, I'm new in this forum I think you're amazing helping others like me that will love to get a great bag, on a budget!!!



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/14167998215...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=141679982151&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Dalpenge said:


> Hello! I have more pictures hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it might be small.. I dont know how to get bigger image when I link it. this was sent via msges



Fake


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking and clearer serial number



Thank you Unoma! I will ask the seller to take these two photos


----------



## mggils

thanks!! You're the best, have a great day!!


----------



## pucci3985

unoma said:


> mini is a fake


wow! Thanks unoma. Thought that bag was real.


----------



## russell317

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Celine? Thank you very much!

Item: Celine Tri-Colour - genuine Leather & Suede, Luggage Tote Bag
Seller: skill_elan
listing number: 251976930793
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251976930793?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Melo2012

Item:Celine Trapeze Medium
Listing Number:331572931367
Seller: cass_008
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331572931367?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi guys, is this too good to be true? Thank you x


----------



## mamoizelle

Item: CELINE CALFSKIN small FLAP BOX BAG - gorgeous deep RED! rrp £1750
Listing Number: 351416739680
Seller: soule14
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/351416739680?euid=9af344fde276442db0a502d5cd662681&cp=1
Comments: Hi Unuma, I need your opinion if this bag authentic or fake. Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

mggils said:


> thanks!! You're the best, have a great day!!



You too


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> wow! Thanks unoma. Thought that bag was real.



Thanks dear


----------



## unoma

russell317 said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Celine? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-Colour - genuine Leather & Suede, Luggage Tote Bag
> Seller: skill_elan
> listing number: 251976930793
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251976930793?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Fake


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Thank you Unoma! I will ask the seller to take these two photos



Ok


----------



## unoma

Melo2012 said:


> Item:Celine Trapeze Medium
> Listing Number:331572931367
> Seller: cass_008
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331572931367?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi guys, is this too good to be true? Thank you x



Fake Trapeze


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Item: CELINE CALFSKIN small FLAP BOX BAG - gorgeous deep RED! rrp £1750
> Listing Number: 351416739680
> Seller: soule14
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/351416739680?euid=9af344fde276442db0a502d5cd662681&cp=1
> Comments: Hi Unuma, I need your opinion if this bag authentic or fake. Thank you so much!



No red flap but need to see serial number and any zipper marking


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> No red flap but need to see serial number and any zipper marking



Hi Unoma, I asked for serial number but this is her reply:


_Nouveau message de : soule14 (597Purple Star)
there isnt a serial number on inside..maybe cos this was a fashion press gift from celine but i dont see it on other celine box bags. i think the trapeze and luggage style have a serial tag but not the flap box bag. Also i cannot accept 3 paypal installments - really sorry_

Does it mean that this bag is fake? Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## rosie4000

Hello, I would be grateful if you could authenticate this for me....

Item: Celine Nano Pink
Seller: loveleaf728
listing number: 181762822725
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a51e89245


Thanks


----------



## authenticRTW

Hello, I'm new to Purseforum and read the rules and other threads for how to post but I'm still a bit lost, so I hope I am doing this correctly.  
Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
No listing number
Seller: CANADIAN GOVERNMENT SURPLUS AGENCY
Link: https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...htype=&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos

Comments:  I believe this is a fake, I contacted the government agency who is selling it to ask more details and let them know to verify the authenticity and to indicate my suspicions. They said their lawyer says its authentic and brushed me off.  
IS THE CANADIAN GOVERNMENT SELLING A FAKE???

Thank you for your help, I hope I am wrong and this is authentic although I doubt it very much.


----------



## lemonhead130

Hi.  I was wondering if I could get your opinion on the authenticity of this bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111684469169?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## ppmaster

unoma said:


> Not enough photos



Hi Unoma,
The seller has added more pictures with the auction. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. I will request it. Thanks again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261916330876?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jianjaneyang

Item: Celine trapeze
Listing number: 261911614063
Seller: I heart diamond
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261911614063
Comment: just purchased it. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much!!


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Item: Celine trapeze
> Listing number: 261911614063
> Seller: I heart diamond
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261911614063
> Comment: just purchased it. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

ppmaster said:


> Hi Unoma,
> The seller has added more pictures with the auction. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. I will request it. Thanks again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261916330876?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see zipper marking. Something looks off


----------



## unoma

authenticRTW said:


> Hello, I'm new to Purseforum and read the rules and other threads for how to post but I'm still a bit lost, so I hope I am doing this correctly.
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> No listing number
> Seller: CANADIAN GOVERNMENT SURPLUS AGENCY
> Link: https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...htype=&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos
> 
> Comments:  I believe this is a fake, I contacted the government agency who is selling it to ask more details and let them know to verify the authenticity and to indicate my suspicions. They said their lawyer says its authentic and brushed me off.
> IS THE CANADIAN GOVERNMENT SELLING A FAKE???
> 
> Thank you for your help, I hope I am wrong and this is authentic although I doubt it very much.



So far bag looks good to me but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

rosie4000 said:


> Hello, I would be grateful if you could authenticate this for me....
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Pink
> Seller: loveleaf728
> listing number: 181762822725
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a51e89245
> 
> 
> Thanks



Fake


----------



## ppmaster

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking. Something looks off



Sure, I will request more pics. Thank you.


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> No red flap but need to see serial number and any zipper marking



Hi Unoma, thank you! I asked the seller both for serial number and any zipper marking, this is her reply below in blue, overall she said there is no serial number and no zipper marking :


soule14 :

there isnt a serial number on inside..maybe cos this was a fashion press gift from celine but i dont see it on other celine box bags. i think the trapeze and luggage style have a serial tag but not the flap box bag. Also i cannot accept 3 paypal installments - really sorry


Nouveau message de : soule14 (597Purple Star)
hi, im just on my way to the airport but back next week so apart from not being able to attach more pictures . I'm really very busy. it took me 1hr 15mins to rectify my auction so that i could allow overseas bidders. i can only attach 12 pictures and ive done so. there is no zipper marking please do your research on the style


----------



## ppmaster

ppmaster said:


> Sure, I will request more pics. Thank you.



Hi Unoma,
The seller has added 2 more pictures for the serial number and the zipper marking.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261916987147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you.


----------



## scout001

Hi everyone,

Can someone please authenticate this Phantom? 

Item: Celine Phantom
Seller: lilysandloubs
listing number: 261917379486
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261917379486?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## xBENNAx

I would love some help with these 2 please 
Item: celine nano
Seller: *pierrot*le*fou
Number: 281711119405
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281711119405 

Item: celine nano
Seller: irishwardrobe
Number: 121666895366
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121666895366 

Thanks so much


----------



## itstoxicbaby

Hi can someone please authenticate this celine for me please? 

Item: Celine luggage neon pink
Ebay Item Number: 281710677958
Seller: myzeecretz
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-l...58?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item419743cfc6


----------



## unoma

itstoxicbaby said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this celine for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine luggage neon pink
> Ebay Item Number: 281710677958
> Seller: myzeecretz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-l...58?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item419743cfc6



Pink is a Fake


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> I would love some help with these 2 please
> Item: celine nano
> Seller: *pierrot*le*fou
> Number: 281711119405
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281711119405
> 
> Item: celine nano
> Seller: irishwardrobe
> Number: 121666895366
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121666895366
> 
> Thanks so much



Post one item at a time. Repost your request


----------



## missesso

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: FINN-kode: 60254021
Seller:
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.htm...ox+bag&sort=0&ref=fas&searchclickthrough=true 
Comments: this is listed at an Norwegian site, would you pleas be so kinde to autenthenticate?


----------



## missesso

Photo


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Phantom?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: lilysandloubs
> listing number: 261917379486
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261917379486?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

ppmaster said:


> Hi Unoma,
> The seller has added 2 more pictures for the serial number and the zipper marking.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261916987147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you.



Tie is a Fake


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Hi Unoma, thank you! I asked the seller both for serial number and any zipper marking, this is her reply below in blue, overall she said there is no serial number and no zipper marking :
> 
> 
> soule14 :
> 
> there isnt a serial number on inside..maybe cos this was a fashion press gift from celine but i dont see it on other celine box bags. i think the trapeze and luggage style have a serial tag but not the flap box bag. Also i cannot accept 3 paypal installments - really sorry
> 
> 
> Nouveau message de : soule14 (597Purple Star)
> hi, im just on my way to the airport but back next week so apart from not being able to attach more pictures . I'm really very busy. it took me 1hr 15mins to rectify my auction so that i could allow overseas bidders. i can only attach 12 pictures and ive done so. there is no zipper marking please do your research on the style



I need to see more photos of this bag. So you have two options, if you win the auction, post more photos when you receive the bag or pass on it.
Good luck


----------



## ppmaster

unoma said:


> Tie is a Fake



Thank you Unoma.


----------



## unoma

missesso said:


> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: FINN-kode: 60254021
> Seller:
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.htm...ox+bag&sort=0&ref=fas&searchclickthrough=true
> Comments: this is listed at an Norwegian site, would you pleas be so kinde to autenthenticate?



No red flag but would like to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ppmaster said:


> Thank you Unoma.



Better luck next time


----------



## missesso

unoma said:


> No red flag but would like to see serial number and zipper marking



Here is pictures (so sorry, i have to post this twise, it will only aloud me to poste one pic)


----------



## missesso

missesso said:


> Here is pictures (so sorry, i have to post this twise, it will only aloud me to poste one pic)




Here is pictures (so sorry, i have to post this twise, it will only aloud me to poste one pic)


----------



## unoma

missesso said:


> Here is pictures (so sorry, i have to post this twise, it will only aloud me to poste one pic)



Zipper marking?


----------



## missesso

unoma said:


> Zipper marking?



Here are ziper


----------



## Cia17

Hi, I need help to authenticate this celine trapeze
item: celine trapeze (medium) in blue 
Seller: speechbubblez (carousell)
Link:https://carousell.com/p/15090478
Comment: I have attached a photo of the serial number


----------



## xBENNAx

Would love help please 

Item: celine nano
Seller: irishwardrobe
Number: 121666895366
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=121666895366


----------



## xBENNAx

And this one please 

Item: celine nano
Seller: *pierrot*le*fou
Number: 281711119405
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=281711119405 

Thank you


----------



## fsrcharlotte

Hello. This is my first time on the site and I would really appreciate some help in determining if this celine I bought recently is authentic... I believe it's called the mini luggage.  I hope this is where I'm supposed to post this. If not please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## unoma

Cia17 said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this celine trapeze
> item: celine trapeze (medium) in blue
> Seller: speechbubblez (carousell)
> Link:https://carousell.com/p/15090478
> Comment: I have attached a photo of the serial number



Clear serial number and zipper marking.
https://carousell.com/p/15090478/


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Would love help please
> 
> Item: celine nano
> Seller: irishwardrobe
> Number: 121666895366
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=121666895366



Fake Nano
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12166689536...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121666895366&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> And this one please
> 
> Item: celine nano
> Seller: *pierrot*le*fou
> Number: 281711119405
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=281711119405
> 
> Thank you



Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28171111940...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281711119405&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

fsrcharlotte said:


> Hello. This is my first time on the site and I would really appreciate some help in determining if this celine I bought recently is authentic... I believe it's called the mini luggage.  I hope this is where I'm supposed to post this. If not please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022837
> View attachment 3022838
> View attachment 3022839
> View attachment 3022840
> View attachment 3022841
> View attachment 3022842


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or http://www.authenticate4u.com.
Good luck


----------



## Cia17

unoma said:


> Clear serial number and zipper marking.
> https://carousell.com/p/15090478/



Please find below zipper marker. 

For the serial number, seller say not possible to get a clearer picture as the tag is inside the back pocket and it is tight so not able to fit the handphone in.


----------



## unoma

Cia17 said:


> Please find below zipper marker.
> 
> For the serial number, seller say not possible to get a clearer picture as the tag is inside the back pocket and it is tight so not able to fit the handphone in.



Fake


----------



## Cia17

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks unoma


----------



## fsrcharlotte

Hi unoma. I have sent a formal request to ****************** but I was hoping someone here would be able to tell me quicker.  The bag is not for sale anywhere so I don't have an auction link but thanks for your time anyway.


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: Authentic celine red pebbled leather nano luggage bag 

listing number: 151705655334

Seller: sheuk32

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151705655334?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## MelBoogie

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER

 Listing Number: 261914412803   
Seller:                                                 lanius2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26191441280...=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261914412803&_rdc=1http://
Comments:
Hi all,
Unfortunately, I made an impulse bid this evening without doing my homework.  I did a quick search for the seller (after placing my bid ) and noted that one of his/her previous listings was identified here as a fake.  I certainly appreciate any authentication help you can provide.

Thank you!


----------



## missbcarroll

Hello, can you please authenticate this for me:

CELINE PHANTOM YELLOW
Listing number :271893927185
Seller: anujenkh
eBay Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271893927185


----------



## orange135

Hi, I need help authenticate this luggage. 

Item: Luggage Black (Micro)
Listing Number: 281713604712 
Seller: sway22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281713604712


----------



## EricaLam

Item: authentic Celine trapeze bag 
Listing Number: 231582844299
Seller: tanja*fa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35eb69c58b
Comments: Hello ! I'm new here , could anyone help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much
I'm looking for Trapeze bag


----------



## ddc13

Hello! Can you help me to authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you!


Item:Celine Trapeze Handbag Black leather / Grey Felt with God Hardware
Listing Number: 311374190672
seller:caatherton
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487f591850


----------



## deedee_bkk

Item Celine trapeze tricolor
Listing number : 181764187458
seller : pinarev
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51fd6542

Please help authenticate this


----------



## deedee_bkk

Item: Celine trapeze

Listing: 171814737150
Seller: 51772011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2800f4d4fe


----------



## Serenithie

Dear Unoma,
Can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 3711938
Seller: *Deby 227056*
Link: http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/celine/p-3711938.html


----------



## unoma

Serenithie said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 3711938
> Seller: *Deby 227056*
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/celine/p-3711938.html



Looks off


----------



## unoma

deedee_bkk said:


> Item: Celine trapeze
> 
> Listing: 171814737150
> Seller: 51772011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2800f4d4fe



Looks good but need to see zipper marking


----------



## Serenithie

unoma said:


> Looks off


Thank you for the fast reply! Shall I ask seller for further picture or is it final that this is somewhat fake?


----------



## unoma

deedee_bkk said:


> Item Celine trapeze tricolor
> Listing number : 181764187458
> seller : pinarev
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51fd6542
> 
> Please help authenticate this



Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ddc13 said:


> Hello! Can you help me to authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze Handbag Black leather / Grey Felt with God Hardware
> Listing Number: 311374190672
> seller:caatherton
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487f591850



Auth


----------



## unoma

EricaLam said:


> Item: authentic Celine trapeze bag
> Listing Number: 231582844299
> Seller: tanja*fa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35eb69c58b
> Comments: Hello ! I'm new here , could anyone help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much
> I'm looking for Trapeze bag


Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

orange135 said:


> Hi, I need help authenticate this luggage.
> 
> Item: Luggage Black (Micro)
> Listing Number: 281713604712
> Seller: sway22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281713604712



Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

MelBoogie said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER
> 
> Listing Number: 261914412803
> Seller:                                                 lanius2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26191441280...=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261914412803&_rdc=1http://
> Comments:
> Hi all,
> Unfortunately, I made an impulse bid this evening without doing my homework.  I did a quick search for the seller (after placing my bid ) and noted that one of his/her previous listings was identified here as a fake.  I certainly appreciate any authentication help you can provide.
> 
> Thank you!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

missbcarroll said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this for me:
> 
> CELINE PHANTOM YELLOW
> Listing number :271893927185
> Seller: anujenkh
> eBay Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271893927185



Yellow Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: Authentic celine red pebbled leather nano luggage bag
> 
> listing number: 151705655334
> 
> Seller: sheuk32
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151705655334?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Looks off but need to see (Serial number and Zipper marking)


----------



## unoma

Cia17 said:


> Thanks unoma



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Serenithie said:


> Thank you for the fast reply! Shall I ask seller for further picture or is it final that this is somewhat fake?



I would pass


----------



## Serenithie

unoma said:


> I would pass



Ok, will do that. Was somehow weird the tag said "medium flapbag" when zoomed in. Thank you again.


----------



## MelBoogie

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake




Thanks very much, unoma. As I already bid and won (lesson learned--never again!), do you or any of the other TPF ladies have suggestions on how I should proceed? Should I contact the seller and cancel the sale and risk getting negative feedback as a non-paying bidder?

Thanks again and hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## EricaLam

unoma said:


> Serial number and Zipper marking


The seller send me pictures but via eBay so it's so small , zipper marking is ( I) and serial number is F-CU- 0163 .
Thank you so much


----------



## Mille3012

Please help me authenticate this - thanks


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate! =)

item- celine belt bag
listing #-171785213789
seller-           loukpeach
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Larg...789?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ff32575d

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pucci3985

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE!

ITEM- CELINE PHANTOM 
LISTING #121672825662
SELLER-            mclau-dian 
LINK-http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-PHANTOM-LUGGAGE-IN-DUNE-BEIGE-PEBBLED-LEATHER-TOTE-HAND-BAG-/121672825662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5443fb3e


THANK YOU!


----------



## xolinny5711

Item: CELINE Nubuck Croc Stamped Medium Trapeze Navy

Listing Number: 85996

Seller: Fashionphile

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-croc-stamped-medium-trapeze-navy-new-85996

Comments: Please help me authenticate this Trapeze. Thank you!


----------



## EricaWeng

Please help authentic this nano

Item: Celine nano luggage (dark navy blue) 


Listing Number: no


Seller:no


Link:no


Comments: I purchased this nano 1 month ago from an international buyer (my friend's friend) . I was told It's a 2013 or 2014 item. So I don't have any listing number, link or seller info. Not sure if I still can get authentic for it? 

Here are all photos I took today


----------



## EricaWeng

More pics


----------



## unoma

MelBoogie said:


> Thanks very much, unoma. As I already bid and won (lesson learned--never again!), do you or any of the other TPF ladies have suggestions on how I should proceed? Should I contact the seller and cancel the sale and risk getting negative feedback as a non-paying bidder?
> 
> Thanks again and hope everyone is having a good day.



ALWAYS authenticate before buying for peace of mind. Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

EricaLam said:


> The seller send me pictures but via eBay so it's so small , zipper marking is ( I) and serial number is F-CU- 0163 .
> Thank you so much



I need to see the photos i requested and include auction link


----------



## unoma

Mille3012 said:


> Please help me authenticate this - thanks


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate! =)
> 
> item- celine belt bag
> listing #-171785213789
> seller-           loukpeach
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Larg...789?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ff32575d
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE!
> 
> ITEM- CELINE PHANTOM
> LISTING #121672825662
> SELLER-            mclau-dian
> LINK-http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-PHANTOM-LUGGAGE-IN-DUNE-BEIGE-PEBBLED-LEATHER-TOTE-HAND-BAG-/121672825662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5443fb3e
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!



Phantom is a Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12167282566...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121672825662&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

xolinny5711 said:


> Item: CELINE Nubuck Croc Stamped Medium Trapeze Navy
> 
> Listing Number: 85996
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-croc-stamped-medium-trapeze-navy-new-85996
> 
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this Trapeze. Thank you!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

EricaWeng said:


> Please help authentic this nano
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage (dark navy blue)
> 
> 
> Listing Number: no
> 
> 
> Seller:no
> 
> 
> Link:no
> 
> 
> Comments: I purchased this nano 1 month ago from an international buyer (my friend's friend) . I was told It's a 2013 or 2014 item. So I don't have any listing number, link or seller info. Not sure if I still can get authentic for it?
> 
> Here are all photos I took today
> 
> View attachment 3025354
> 
> View attachment 3025355
> View attachment 3025356
> 
> View attachment 3025358
> 
> View attachment 3025359
> View attachment 3025360
> View attachment 3025362
> View attachment 3025363
> View attachment 3025365
> 
> View attachment 3025366





EricaWeng said:


> More pics
> View attachment 3025367
> 
> View attachment 3025368


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## Sachsensox

Pls help.  Is she real? 

1  Celine Phantom
2. 181768720857  
3. 	 	 	 		 			732vikka
4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phan...857?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a524291d9


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Sachsensox

Is BTR a legit resource for Authentic Celine?  Sorry if this isn't the correct place.  Thx!  http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/60254/CELPHANTOMNAVY


----------



## nussie

Hi!  Can someone please help me authenticate this 

Item:  Celine Phantom
Listing Number:  201355134200
Seller:  walkintofashion
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201355134200?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Thanks!


----------



## Amy7Green

Hi,

What if I have already bought the bag and it was from a poshmark seller?


----------



## lyss_a

Item: Black CELINE Trio LARGE Shoulder Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 121674341614
Seller: rebecka.gardell
Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Black-CELINE...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c545b1cee

Thank you!


----------



## irenT

Hi
I bought this bag, please help me identify it authentic? I really hope for your professional help. Thank you.f-picture.net/lfp/s016.radikal.ru/i335/1506/aa/45a5acc088d0.jpg/htm


----------



## irenT

http://f-picture.net/lfp/i072.radikal.ru/1506/44/6f02c31d7f6c.jpg/htm
http://f-picture.net/lfp/s016.radikal.ru/i335/1506/aa/45a5acc088d0.jpg/htm
http://f-picture.net/lfp/s012.radikal.ru/i320/1506/d2/83bf4f8b614a.jpg/htm
http://f-picture.net/lfp/s010.radikal.ru/i311/1506/ee/3902e4a99901.jpg/htm
http://f-picture.net/lfp/s013.radikal.ru/i325/1506/c9/1c51e39175b7.jpg/htm


----------



## pucci3985

Item- Celine nano black 

listing #-181771115678
seller-meimeiflowershop
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a52671c9e

Authentic???
Thanks =-)


----------



## Serenithie

Dear Unoma (I feel like calling you pink phantom )
If you have spare time please help me to authenticate this bag. TIA.

Item: Celine Luggage Phantom 
Listing Number: 3651272
Seller: *Faustine 77466236*
Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/celine/p-3651272.html


----------



## mariesoph

Hey guys,

I really need help authenticating a Celine Cabas Gusset in Beige Gold I bought on eBay.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-CABAS...MsF49BIq84UxXieWJkwlo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I will literally kiss your feet if you help me get this straight, because I am uncertain, and want to be sure before opening a paypal case.
This must be the smaller version, since it has longer straps. What makes me wonder are the stitches at the front for the handles. There are 4 on top and beneath, but seems like all Cabas bags only have 2 stitches. Then the Celine Paris, Made in italy. Should it be stamped? This one is quite light, which I do not know might have come from use? I needed to put my hand on top to have a little shadow and get a good picture of the label.


----------



## Dashiki

Hi,

Can anyone please help. I think my friend has just bought a fake bag. Its a Celine Medium Antigona in a croc print.
Please see the below ebay link. I would sincerely help it if anyone can help us authenticate it.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-genui...ue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_405wt_1035


----------



## unoma

mariesoph said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I really need help authenticating a Celine Cabas Gusset in Beige Gold I bought on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-CABAS...MsF49BIq84UxXieWJkwlo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I will literally kiss your feet if you help me get this straight, because I am uncertain, and want to be sure before opening a paypal case.
> This must be the smaller version, since it has longer straps. What makes me wonder are the stitches at the front for the handles. There are 4 on top and beneath, but seems like all Cabas bags only have 2 stitches. Then the Celine Paris, Made in italy. Should it be stamped? This one is quite light, which I do not know might have come from use? I needed to put my hand on top to have a little shadow and get a good picture of the label.



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## angelxchild

Hello! Looking to make my first Celine purchase and was hoping to have the following authenticated:

Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Micro Luggage bag in NAVY
Listing Number: 251986410262
Seller: spat123413
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251986410262?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The negative feedback does worry me, but the seller also said she bought that bag from eBay, so maybe she bought a fake to begin with?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mariesoph

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


Thank you so much for answering!
There is no serial number. The seller said it was a hand-me-down, so an older version, and back in the days there were no serial numbers. I do not know wether that is accurate.
What do you mean by zipper marking? The zippers only have the celine on the front. There is nothing else to them.


----------



## unoma

Serenithie said:


> Dear Unoma (I feel like calling you pink phantom )
> If you have spare time please help me to authenticate this bag. TIA.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Phantom
> Listing Number: 3651272
> Seller: *Faustine 77466236*
> Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/celine/p-3651272.html



Auth


----------



## unoma

angelxchild said:


> Hello! Looking to make my first Celine purchase and was hoping to have the following authenticated:
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Micro Luggage bag in NAVY
> Listing Number: 251986410262
> Seller: spat123413
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251986410262?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The negative feedback does worry me, but the seller also said she bought that bag from eBay, so maybe she bought a fake to begin with?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



No red flag but need to see serial number


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Item- Celine nano black
> 
> listing #-181771115678
> seller-meimeiflowershop
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a52671c9e
> 
> Authentic???
> Thanks =-)



Auth


----------



## unoma

lyss_a said:


> Item: Black CELINE Trio LARGE Shoulder Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 121674341614
> Seller: rebecka.gardell
> Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Black-CELINE...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c545b1cee
> 
> Thank you!



Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> Hi!  Can someone please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:  201355134200
> Seller:  walkintofashion
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201355134200?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Thanks!



Something looks off but i need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sachsensox said:


> Pls help.  Is she real?
> 
> 1  Celine Phantom
> 2. 181768720857
> 3. 	 	 	 		 			732vikka
> 4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phan...857?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a524291d9
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

irenT said:


> Hi
> I bought this bag, please help me identify it authentic? I really hope for your professional help. Thank you.f-picture.net/lfp/s016.radikal.ru/i335/1506/aa/45a5acc088d0.jpg/htm





irenT said:


> http://f-picture.net/lfp/i072.radikal.ru/1506/44/6f02c31d7f6c.jpg/htm
> http://f-picture.net/lfp/s016.radikal.ru/i335/1506/aa/45a5acc088d0.jpg/htm
> http://f-picture.net/lfp/s012.radikal.ru/i320/1506/d2/83bf4f8b614a.jpg/htm
> http://f-picture.net/lfp/s010.radikal.ru/i311/1506/ee/3902e4a99901.jpg/htm
> http://f-picture.net/lfp/s013.radikal.ru/i325/1506/c9/1c51e39175b7.jpg/htm


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## pucci3985

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!! =-)


----------



## mariesoph

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



Dear unoma,

this is the interior, seems like it is different to the cabas bags I have seen before online and here in for forum.
Thank you for helping!


----------



## guidian

i just bought this trapeze celine second hand medium size beige color. please help me authenticate please...


----------



## guidian

im sorry but it only allows me to upload one picture at a time


----------



## guidian

im sorry for the mess. it doesnt allow me to upload more pictures


----------



## guidian

more pics


----------



## guidian

continue


----------



## guidian

im so sorry for the mess. please help me authenticate


----------



## guidian

if you wabt me to add anymore pics please tell me


----------



## guidian

please help.


----------



## guidian

last picture


----------



## Evyt17

Item: authentic celine phantom luggage blue smooth
Listing #: 221794562426
Seller: Ann-ehle (10)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221794562426

I have already purchased this item so it will show as sold but i am now thinking it may be fake


----------



## nussie

Hi Unoma!

I've given up on the other one!  The sellers felt a little off!!  

Can you please authenticate this one?

Item:  Celine Phantom
Listing Number:  281719994000
Seller:  notti.sharo
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281719994000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comments:  Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## angelxchild

unoma said:


> No red flag but need to see serial number




Hi Unoma,the seller sent me the serial number photo:




Thank you again!


----------



## unoma

Evyt17 said:


> Item: authentic celine phantom luggage blue smooth
> Listing #: 221794562426
> Seller: Ann-ehle (10)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221794562426
> 
> I have already purchased this item so it will show as sold but i am now thinking it may be fake



Fake


----------



## unoma

guidian said:


> more pics





guidian said:


> continue





guidian said:


> im so sorry for the mess. please help me authenticate





guidian said:


> if you wabt me to add anymore pics please tell me





guidian said:


> please help.





guidian said:


> last picture


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> I've given up on the other one!  The sellers felt a little off!!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this one?
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:  281719994000
> Seller:  notti.sharo
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281719994000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments:  Thank you so much for your help!!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

angelxchild said:


> Hi Unoma,the seller sent me the serial number photo:
> 
> View attachment 3029163
> 
> 
> Thank you again!



Auction link?


----------



## angelxchild

unoma said:


> Auction link?




Sorry, I forgot to quote my original post! Here you go: 

Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Micro Luggage bag in NAVY


Listing Number: 251992832692


Seller: spat123413


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...in-NAVY-/251992832692?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

The previous listing expired but she relisted the item. Attached the photo of serial number again. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

angelxchild said:


> Sorry, I forgot to quote my original post! Here you go:
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Leather Micro Luggage bag in NAVY
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 251992832692
> 
> 
> Seller: spat123413
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...in-NAVY-/251992832692?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> The previous listing expired but she relisted the item. Attached the photo of serial number again. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3029409



Auth


----------



## angelxchild

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you so much!!


----------



## nussie

unoma said:


> Fake


ughhh so many fakes on Ebay!!  Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## sumee_Tsy

Please kindly authenticate this nano 

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Nano Black Pebbled Leather Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 181773072959
Seller: meimeiflowershop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Luggage-Bag-/181773072959? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Natcha1302

Please help authenticate this celine micro luggage, grained leather in dune ....
I was pretty much sure it's real but just found that the celine logo stamp in front of the bag is a little bit fading. The bag is still very new. Please help i am very concerned. Thank you very much


----------



## xoo

Please help authenticate this bag from Japanese Auction site. Thank you .

Item: Celine All Soft
Listing Number: 430986657
Seller: payanpayan2
Link: Auction
Comments: More photos

Thank you !


----------



## mmgt1011

Item: Celine Luggage Smooth Black Phantom
Link: http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/clo/5068740409.html
No specific seller or listing number since not on eBay

Please authenticate as soon as possible.

Pics attached from seller


----------



## unoma

angelxchild said:


> Thank you so much!!


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> ughhh so many fakes on Ebay!!  Thank you so much for your help!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

sumee_Tsy said:


> Please kindly authenticate this nano
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Nano Black Pebbled Leather Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 181773072959
> Seller: meimeiflowershop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Luggage-Bag-/181773072959?
> 
> Thanks in advance !



No red flag but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Natcha1302 said:


> View attachment 3031393
> View attachment 3031394
> View attachment 3031395
> View attachment 3031396
> View attachment 3031397
> View attachment 3031398
> View attachment 3031399
> View attachment 3031400
> View attachment 3031401
> View attachment 3031402
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate this celine micro luggage, grained leather in dune ....
> I was pretty much sure it's real but just found that the celine logo stamp in front of the bag is a little bit fading. The bag is still very new. Please help i am very concerned. Thank you very much


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

xoo said:


> Please help authenticate this bag from Japanese Auction site. Thank you .
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft
> Listing Number: 430986657
> Seller: payanpayan2
> Link: Auction
> Comments: More photos
> 
> Thank you !



Auth


----------



## unoma

mmgt1011 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Smooth Black Phantom
> Link: http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/clo/5068740409.html
> No specific seller or listing number since not on eBay
> 
> Please authenticate as soon as possible.
> 
> Pics attached from seller


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate celine trapeze!
Seller-stre-kozarema
Listing#- 
Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171826261411


----------



## pucci3985

Listing#- 171826261411


----------



## pucci3985

Thank you!!!


----------



## Purselover012

Hi, I'm new to this site and was seeking some guidance on the authenticity of this red trio. Btw, I purchased the item today so I haven't received it but wanted to double check as ebay will refund nonauthentic items:

Item: Celine Red Trio - Small
Listing Number: 281715658774
Seller: katdc13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks so much!!


----------



## russell317

Please help authenticate this bag! Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage In Fluo Pink Genuine Leather 
Listing Number: 181769505817
Seller:  loveleaf728
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a524e8c19
Comment: Do you think it's worth the price? Is the price too good?
Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate celine trapeze!
> Seller-stre-kozarema
> Listing#-
> Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171826261411





pucci3985 said:


> Listing#- 171826261411





pucci3985 said:


> Thank you!!!



Need more photos.
Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

Purselover012 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and was seeking some guidance on the authenticity of this red trio. Btw, I purchased the item today so I haven't received it but wanted to double check as ebay will refund nonauthentic items:
> 
> Item: Celine Red Trio - Small
> Listing Number: 281715658774
> Seller: katdc13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

russell317 said:


> please help authenticate this bag! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage in fluo pink genuine leather
> listing number: 181769505817
> seller:  Loveleaf728
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-na...817?pt=lh_defaultdomain_3&hash=item2a524e8c19
> comment: Do you think it's worth the price? Is the price too good?
> Thank you so much!



fake


----------



## Summercherry_89

Item: black small celine phantom
Listing Number: not sure what to input
Seller: issatchieu
Link: https://carousell.com/p/3196311
Comments: I just got this from an app which sells second hand goods. The bag seems fine but the receipt, tags and care card looks a bit suspicious.. 

Please help to authenticate. Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

Summercherry_89 said:


> Item: black small celine phantom
> Listing Number: not sure what to input
> Seller: issatchieu
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/3196311
> Comments: I just got this from an app which sells second hand goods. The bag seems fine but the receipt, tags and care card looks a bit suspicious..
> 
> Please help to authenticate. Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## maggiekar

Hello girls! Can you please authenticate this Phantom for me? I already bought it and I just have some second thoughts. I would really appreciate your help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## unoma

maggiekar said:


> View attachment 3032580
> View attachment 3032581
> 
> View attachment 3032587
> 
> View attachment 3032590
> 
> 
> Hello girls! Can you please authenticate this Phantom for me? I already bought it and I just have some second thoughts. I would really appreciate your help! Thank you in advance!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## nussie

Hi Unoma!

Can you please authenticate this Phantom?  Thanks!!!

Item:  Celine Phantom
Listing Number:  No listing number  
Seller:  Esimmon13
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/100-GUARANTEED-AUTH-CELINE-PHANTOM-WRECEIPT-554fb1459c6fcf79f200935b
Comments:


----------



## Sachsensox

Some additional pics. Thx so very much!


----------



## xBENNAx

Item: Celine Nano 
Listing Number: 111695276490
Seller: anntu-ww2pi 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a018ea9ca


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Phantom?  Thanks!!!
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:  No listing number
> Seller:  Esimmon13
> Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/100-GUARANTEED-AUTH-CELINE-PHANTOM-WRECEIPT-554fb1459c6fcf79f200935b
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## unoma

Sachsensox said:


> Some additional pics. Thx so very much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033370
> View attachment 3033372
> View attachment 3033373
> View attachment 3033374



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

xBENNAx said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 111695276490
> Seller: anntu-ww2pi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a018ea9ca



Fake


----------



## pyt007

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate this Celine tote.

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 291490965252
Seller: opaci_opaci
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291490965252?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.

K


----------



## unoma

pyt007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Celine tote.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 291490965252
> Seller: opaci_opaci
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291490965252?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> K



Fake


----------



## nussie

I'm having no luck!!  

How about this one?

Item:  Celine Phantom
Listing Number:  281721704624
Seller:elikaedgra2008
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281721704624?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:


----------



## nussie

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks


----------



## Sachsensox

unoma said:


> Auction link?


Sorry!  Here's the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181768720857?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

and the additional pics together!

Attachment 3033370Attachment 3033372Attachment 3033373Attachment 3033374

Thanks!


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> I'm having no luck!!
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:  281721704624
> Seller:elikaedgra2008
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281721704624?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:



It looks off, i need to see zipper marking.


----------



## nussie

unoma said:


> It looks off, i need to see zipper marking.



Will this do?


----------



## unoma

Sachsensox said:


> Sorry!  Here's the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181768720857?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> and the additional pics together!
> 
> Attachment 3033370Attachment 3033372Attachment 3033373Attachment 3033374
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

nussie said:


> Will this do?



Look small but it is a Fake.


----------



## pinkgarden

Hi Unoma!

Can you please authenticate this one?



Item: Celine Phantom
Link: http://www.woot.com/offers/celine-phantom-shopper-bag-grey
more pics:


----------



## Fi0naxx

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Burgundy with Azur Blue Piping
Seller: Reebonz
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t14650/item/165213WSD28LB#brands=celine&vint=new&page=3
Comments: I'm about to check out with this item in my cart. Its currently being reserved in my check out. I'm not sure if this is authentic considering I have tried researching for this item online and have only found it in the Micro, not Mini :s


----------



## unoma

pinkgarden said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Link: http://www.woot.com/offers/celine-phantom-shopper-bag-grey
> more pics:



Looks off but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Fi0naxx said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Burgundy with Azur Blue Piping
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t14650/item/165213WSD28LB#brands=celine&vint=new&page=3
> Comments: I'm about to check out with this item in my cart. Its currently being reserved in my check out. I'm not sure if this is authentic considering I have tried researching for this item online and have only found it in the Micro, not Mini :s



Need to see serial number, zipper marking and imprint


----------



## Xmj2015

Hi, I am a newbie here. Please help me authenticate this Celine phantom bag! Thank you so much!!  

Item: Celine phantom medium
Listing: 281721704624
Seller: eBay ekilaedgar2008 

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197ec10b0


----------



## CeruleanBlue

Hi, I'm new to this forum but was really hoping some help on authenticating this bag I found on Vestiaire Collective (VC). I know the site will also authenticate for me, but quite frankly, I've seen a few fake Bottega Veneta clutches that had the VC stamp of approval, so I don't fully trust their authentication process.


Item: Celine luggage phantom - taupe with blue piping
Listing: 1699083 (VC reference number)
Seller: Nina (private seller on Vestiaire Collective)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-handbag-luggage-phantom-celine-1699083.shtml 


Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## unoma

Xmj2015 said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here. Please help me authenticate this Celine phantom bag! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Celine phantom medium
> Listing: 281721704624
> Seller: eBay ekilaedgar2008
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197ec10b0



Fake


----------



## unoma

CeruleanBlue said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum but was really hoping some help on authenticating this bag I found on Vestiaire Collective (VC). I know the site will also authenticate for me, but quite frankly, I've seen a few fake Bottega Veneta clutches that had the VC stamp of approval, so I don't fully trust their authentication process.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine luggage phantom - taupe with blue piping
> Listing: 1699083 (VC reference number)
> Seller: Nina (private seller on Vestiaire Collective)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-handbag-luggage-phantom-celine-1699083.shtml
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!



Need to see more photos.
Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## pinkgarden

unoma said:


> Looks off but need to see zipper marking



Hi Unoma, thanks for your reply

plz see the zip marking, it also look off for me, but the smell and leather is same as my authenticate celine bag. that is so confuse me! Thanks again


----------



## charlottejune3

need help authenticating this bag!!! here's the link, please help 


http://m.ebay.com/itm/261919564192?...rcrot=e11010.m1951.l3160&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Xmj2015

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you!


----------



## estee1711

I'd greatly appreciate if you can help me authenticating this bag please. This would be my first Celine purchase ever & I will be super  excited if it's the legit bag.

Item Description: Celine /blue/ Multicolor leather and Suede Small Trapeze Bag
Listing number: 181776668148
Seller: sythina
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181776668148
Comment: The seller also provided me with the receipts she bought from HK which seems to look authentic to me.  But since I've been browsing this thread, I can see so many fakes out there. It would be better to double check with you. Many many thanks!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate- celine phantom red
listing # 291494339360
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43de6aa320
seller-            ljube_great

Thank you in advance! -L


----------



## Purselover012

Hi Unoma, I just received the trio today and it only has a serial number embossed in the middle pouch. I thought the serial number was supposed to be in all of the poucjes. Can you please help? Thanks for the quick response previously!


----------



## momo913

Can u please authenticate for me?

Item: Medium Celine Phantom
Seller: Andrea
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m740102133
Comments: I already purchased the purse before authenticating but am still able to get a refund if I have proof that it's not real. If fake, please let me know why so I can support my request for a refund.

Thanks!


----------



## troyce

Hi there,
Could you authenticate this box bag;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4888c48

Thank you!


----------



## troyce

Hi again,
Also, when I see low selling numbers on an ebay seller, it raises a red flag, but this box seems ok.
Please authenticate...thank you again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a52bad938


----------



## alicia10m

Hi there I would very much appreciate if you can authenticate this, hopefully my first Celine bag.

Item: Celine runway tri colour mini luggage tote
Listing number: 321720962414
Seller: 204wpg
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321720962414&globalID=EBAY-ENCA 

Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

pinkgarden said:


> Hi Unoma, thanks for your reply
> 
> plz see the zip marking, it also look off for me, but the smell and leather is same as my authenticate celine bag. that is so confuse me! Thanks again



Cant see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Xmj2015 said:


> Thank you!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

estee1711 said:


> I'd greatly appreciate if you can help me authenticating this bag please. This would be my first Celine purchase ever & I will be super  excited if it's the legit bag.
> 
> Item Description: Celine /blue/ Multicolor leather and Suede Small Trapeze Bag
> Listing number: 181776668148
> Seller: sythina
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181776668148
> Comment: The seller also provided me with the receipts she bought from HK which seems to look authentic to me.  But since I've been browsing this thread, I can see so many fakes out there. It would be better to double check with you. Many many thanks!



It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate- celine phantom red
> listing # 291494339360
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43de6aa320
> seller-            ljube_great
> 
> Thank you in advance! -L



Photos are stolen. Stay away


----------



## unoma

momo913 said:


> Can u please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: Medium Celine Phantom
> Seller: Andrea
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m740102133
> Comments: I already purchased the purse before authenticating but am still able to get a refund if I have proof that it's not real. If fake, please let me know why so I can support my request for a refund.
> 
> Thanks!



It is a Fake
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m740102133/


----------



## unoma

troyce said:


> Hi there,
> Could you authenticate this box bag;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4888c48
> 
> Thank you!



Next time use the correct format.
It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

troyce said:


> Hi again,
> Also, when I see low selling numbers on an ebay seller, it raises a red flag, but this box seems ok.
> Please authenticate...thank you again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a52bad938



Stay away


----------



## unoma

alicia10m said:


> Hi there I would very much appreciate if you can authenticate this, hopefully my first Celine bag.
> 
> Item: Celine runway tri colour mini luggage tote
> Listing number: 321720962414
> Seller: 204wpg
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321720962414&globalID=EBAY-ENCA
> 
> Thank you so much



Auth


----------



## xyzboy

Hi Everyone, I can seem to find the right place on "How to tell if a Celine Handbag is a Fake".  I'm looking to acquire a Celine Edge bag. Are any of them on EBay real that aren't $2,000.00! I notice two on eBay at a decent price that appear real but they have plastic on the handle. Is this normal practice. None of the bags I've purchased from major department stores have arrived that way.
I appreciate any help you could provide.
Thanks.


----------



## alicia10m

Thank you so much. 
I have a question. There is also a Celine mini luggage tri colour with an "authentic consignment company" on Instagram. The colours are black white and army green which are my favorites. I only have photos but no link to an eBay auction, can I still post them or will that not be acceptable format? Thank you


----------



## pinkgarden

unoma said:


> Cant see zipper marking



Hi Unoma,

there are the clear pics.


----------



## pucci3985

Thank u


----------



## Amy7Green

Hi,

Could someone tell me if this Celine Mini Luggage that I just bought is authentic? I bought it from someone who said they bought it and had it checked for authenticity in New York but I would just like to make sure. Thank you so much for any info.


----------



## _Rei_

Hi Unoma,

Could you kindly assist in authenticating the following Luggage please:

Item: Celine Canvas/Calf leather Mini Luggage
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/242894# - when it pops up a login window just close to view item (no login required)
I have attached another two pics on the serial number - let me know if these are enough to authenticate?

Many thanks!


----------



## lovey28

Hi!
I would really appreciate any help in authenticating this Trio!

Item: CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Bag Vermillion
 Listing Number: 85215
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-bag-vermillion-85215

Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

lovey28 said:


> Hi!
> I would really appreciate any help in authenticating this Trio!
> 
> Item: CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Bag Vermillion
> Listing Number: 85215
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-bag-vermillion-85215
> 
> Thank you!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

_Rei_ said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you kindly assist in authenticating the following Luggage please:
> 
> Item: Celine Canvas/Calf leather Mini Luggage
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/242894# - when it pops up a login window just close to view item (no login required)
> I have attached another two pics on the serial number - let me know if these are enough to authenticate?
> 
> Many thanks!



Need to see imprint, sides, bottom and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Amy7Green said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me if this Celine Mini Luggage that I just bought is authentic? I bought it from someone who said they bought it and had it checked for authenticity in New York but I would just like to make sure. Thank you so much for any info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036814
> View attachment 3036815
> View attachment 3036816
> View attachment 3036818
> View attachment 3036820
> View attachment 3036821
> View attachment 3036822


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Thank u


----------



## unoma

pinkgarden said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> there are the clear pics.



It looks Fake to me


----------



## pinkgarden

unoma said:


> It looks Fake to me



Many Thanks,

May I also know what is the key point to say it is fake, the zipper?  so I can ask refund from the seller. Thanks again.


----------



## unoma

pinkgarden said:


> Many Thanks,
> 
> May I also know what is the key point to say it is fake, the zipper?  so I can ask refund from the seller. Thanks again.



Ask for a refund


----------



## yolo

Hello,
Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?

Item: New AUTH Celine Mini Luggage All black pebbled leather TOTE BAG         
 Listing Number: 321786353119
 Seller: hus1873
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321786353119?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you,


----------



## unoma

yolo said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: New AUTH Celine Mini Luggage All black pebbled leather TOTE BAG
> Listing Number: 321786353119
> Seller: hus1873
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321786353119?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you,



Fake


----------



## Bagflow

hi sorry to annoy all of you but i got my first trapeze bag from the app depop. the buyer sent me the bag along with the receipt and the card where it says where the bag was bought and when however i am still having doubts
can i upload pictures for you to authenticate it? 
heres the link to it http://www.depop.com/en-gb/maggiefpk/brand-new-bag-celine-trapeze
again sorry to be annoying ive never posted on this website before and i'm sorry if i'm doing it wrong


----------



## Bagflow

in reply to my last comment i think this is the format?
Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: no listing number
Seller: maggiefpk
Link: http://www.depop.com/en-gb/maggiefpk/brand-new-bag-celine-trapeze
Comments: ive added pics of the bag. please note that taking a pic of the cerial number was really hard and pic 1 is the best i could do as its in the back pocket which is really not roomy

thanks so much!!!


----------



## 1370954732@qq

Quote:
Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE

Listing Number:

Seller:sheus-idaqh5tos

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311382396004?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Comments:

Could you help me identify the authentic of this celine bag? thanks a lot!


----------



## unoma

Bagflow said:


> in reply to my last comment i think this is the format?
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: no listing number
> Seller: maggiefpk
> Link: http://www.depop.com/en-gb/maggiefpk/brand-new-bag-celine-trapeze
> Comments: the bag came with a receipt, the card saying where it was purchased, the dust bag and the reptile/croc engraved box with Celine written on it. I can add more pictures if it will help. thanks so much!



Not enough photos.
Serial number, zipper marking and bottom of the bag


----------



## unoma

1370954732@qq said:


> Quote:
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> Seller:sheus-idaqh5tos
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311382396004?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Could you help me identify the authentic of this celine bag? thanks a lot!



I would pass


----------



## unoma

Bagflow said:


> in reply to my last comment i think this is the format?
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: no listing number
> Seller: maggiefpk
> Link: http://www.depop.com/en-gb/maggiefpk/brand-new-bag-celine-trapeze
> Comments: ive added pics of the bag. please note that taking a pic of the cerial number was really hard and pic 1 is the best i could do as its in the back pocket which is really not roomy
> 
> thanks so much!!!



Fake


----------



## troyce

Hi there,
I am really excited about this Box Bag. can you take a look before I drop down the money for it.
Thank you.
Seller; Varuschkabar
Item #; 261922218398
Link; http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-/261922218398?


----------



## Bagflow

unoma said:


> Fake


thank you so much. ive never bought a bag online before and i dont think i ever will Again. should i file a paypal case? also how could you tell the bag was fake, was it the zip?


----------



## Peach08

hi 
i purchased this vintage Celine bag 
can you please authenticate this bag

Item: Authentic Celine Tote Bag Browns 83902
Listing Number: 291484270029
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291484270029?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## _Rei_

unoma said:


> Need to see imprint, sides, bottom and zipper marking



Hi Unoma,

Please find additional pictures attached in this post, very much appreciate your advice on whether its authentic or otherwise!

Item: Celine Canvas/Calf leather Mini Luggage
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/242894# 

Many thanks!


----------



## JY1217

maggiekar said:


> View attachment 3032580
> View attachment 3032581
> 
> View attachment 3032587
> 
> View attachment 3032590
> 
> 
> Hello girls! Can you please authenticate this Phantom for me? I already bought it and I just have some second thoughts. I would really appreciate your help! Thank you in advance!



Where did you buy it?
 I would definitely return it and get the money back .


----------



## fuchsia14

Hello,
Will you pls help me authenticate this Nano Luggage:

Item: Céline Nano Black Tote Bag
Listing Number: 3723121
Seller: Stephanie S.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-3723121/

Thank you.


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hello,
> Will you pls help me authenticate this Nano Luggage:
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Black Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 3723121
> Seller: Stephanie S.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-3723121/
> 
> Thank you.



Fake


----------



## unoma

_Rei_ said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Please find additional pictures attached in this post, very much appreciate your advice on whether its authentic or otherwise!
> 
> Item: Celine Canvas/Calf leather Mini Luggage
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/242894#
> 
> Many thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Peach08 said:


> hi
> i purchased this vintage Celine bag
> can you please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Tote Bag Browns 83902
> Listing Number: 291484270029
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291484270029?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pls use a third party authenticator.
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

troyce said:


> Hi there,
> I am really excited about this Box Bag. can you take a look before I drop down the money for it.
> Thank you.
> Seller; Varuschkabar
> Item #; 261922218398
> Link; http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-/261922218398?



Serial number, zipper marking and imprint


----------



## vmia

Hello! Could someone authenticate this celine phantom luggage from craigslist? http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/clo/5078452512.html


----------



## Supakris

Hi I'm new here, so please forgive any unintentional breaches of norms, but I wondered if anyone might authenticate this item? I'm not sure if there is sufficient pic material here...

Sold as authentic Céline, but lacks receipt and card.

http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=60488147

Code: 60488147
Seller: Hansine Ege


----------



## Thuymi

i have bought this celine bag from one reseller, not online. Can you check this bag authenticate or fake for me. Thank you very much


----------



## Lswern

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag Neno Pink - Very Rare


Listing Number: 111696264368


Seller: im.plastic

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-N...68?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item1a019dbcb0

Thank u!


----------



## _Rei_

unoma said:


> Auth



Great news that made my day 

Thanks so much, Unoma!


----------



## Supakris

OK, so now I understand the format:

Item: Céline Mini Luggage from 2011 (at least bought new that year), black plain leathet and suede 

Listing number: 60488147 (www.finn.no)
Seller: Hansine Ege
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=60488147

Question: Can anyone please authenticate this for me? Sold without receipt and card. Have asked for additional pics of back/zipper (attached). Couldn't upload more than one pic for some reason, but the rest are in a public album connected to my profile - sorry about that... Thanks, in advance



Supakris said:


> Hi I'm new here, so please forgive any unintentional breaches of norms, but I wondered if anyone might authenticate this item? I'm not sure if there is sufficient pic material here...
> 
> Sold as authentic Céline, but lacks receipt and card.
> 
> http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=60488147
> 
> Code: 60488147
> Seller: Hansine Ege


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate Celine mini luggage
item-celine mini luggage
seller-           vintage_lab
listing #-391170776953
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b13985f79

Thank you!


----------



## pandaaa

I just bought this Celine from Beyond the Rack and everything looks good to me, except the hardware on the strap. The back of the metal piece that is used to adjust the strap has a bolt-like line through it, whereas the ones I've seen elsewhere has a smooth backing.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi, would appreciate if you could help take a look at this item. May I also enquire on which season was navy released and is it a regular color as I have not seen many around. 

Item: Celine Nano Navy (Almost New Condition)  
Listing Number: 151722977153  
Seller:   erica_weng  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Navy-Almost-New-Condition-/151722977153?

Thanks much


----------



## ponydanc3r

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, would appreciate if you could help take a look at this item. May I also enquire on which season was navy released and is it a regular color as I have not seen many around.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Navy (Almost New Condition)
> Listing Number: 151722977153
> Seller:   erica_weng
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Navy-Almost-New-Condition-/151722977153?
> 
> Thanks much





sorry. correct URL is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151722977153?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, would appreciate if you could help take a look at this item. May I also enquire on which season was navy released and is it a regular color as I have not seen many around.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Navy (Almost New Condition)
> Listing Number: 151722977153
> Seller:   erica_weng
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Navy-Almost-New-Condition-/151722977153?
> 
> Thanks much





ponydanc3r said:


> sorry. correct URL is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151722977153?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Auction ended 10 June


----------



## unoma

pandaaa said:


> I just bought this Celine from Beyond the Rack and everything looks good to me, except the hardware on the strap. The back of the metal piece that is used to adjust the strap has a bolt-like line through it, whereas the ones I've seen elsewhere has a smooth backing.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate Celine mini luggage
> item-celine mini luggage
> seller-           vintage_lab
> listing #-391170776953
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b13985f79
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Supakris said:


> OK, so now I understand the format:
> 
> Item: Céline Mini Luggage from 2011 (at least bought new that year), black plain leathet and suede
> 
> Listing number: 60488147 (www.finn.no)
> Seller: Hansine Ege
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=60488147
> 
> Question: Can anyone please authenticate this for me? Sold without receipt and card. Have asked for additional pics of back/zipper (attached). Couldn't upload more than one pic for some reason, but the rest are in a public album connected to my profile - sorry about that... Thanks, in advance



Fake


----------



## unoma

_Rei_ said:


> Great news that made my day
> 
> Thanks so much, Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Lswern said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag Neno Pink - Very Rare
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 111696264368
> 
> 
> Seller: im.plastic
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-N...68?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item1a019dbcb0
> 
> Thank u!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Thuymi said:


> i have bought this celine bag from one reseller, not online. Can you check this bag authenticate or fake for me. Thank you very much


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## Supakris

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you so much, Unoma&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## dalton.taylor99

Hello, could someone please help me find out if this is an authentic piece as soon as possible? My sister ordered it and only has one day to cancel if it is not authentic.
thank you all 

Item: Céline Nano Luggage
Listing number: 60488147
Seller: Pony1888
Link:
LINK 1
https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-NANO-LUGGUAGE-TOTE-5585dfbb10b8891a19005378
LINK 2
https://poshmark.com/listing/MORE-PIX-OF-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-TOTE-IN-BLUE-5586f1f7e1d65f25ae009cf1


----------



## aldal

Hi Unoma! Could you take a look at this? 

Celine Mini Luggage
anosh.anosh 
261941235608
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/261941235608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfcea0f98


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi unoma, so sorry for the confusion. i have pasted the wrong link in the previous request. 

Item: Celine Nano Navy (Almost New Condition)  
Listing Number: 151722977153  
Seller:   erica_weng  
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151722977153?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## beatyv

Can someone please help me with authentication on my Celine Bag!


----------



## beatyv

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=52085de8a7e5476eb81afaf0e3cc868c&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D111701198176%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123


----------



## beatyv

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=52085de8a7e5476eb81afaf0e3cc868c&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D111701198176%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123  


Hi this is the link to the Celine bag that I am trying to authenticate


----------



## moments12

Hi unoma,

Can you authenticate this bag?

Item: Medium Celine Box
Listing: 252003208193
Seller: chun_he
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252003208193

I'm not sure if that's enough information as the serial number is hard to reach. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## harveysmum

Dear authenticator, Please could you authenticate this Celine box for me in calf leather. consider buying it from a personal referral. Looks and feels okay to me, but I'm by no means an expert. Your help will be greatly appreciated!

H's mum
http://img2.ph.126.net/LhtFlNBJ-vfzzuJr1xubxQ==/6630660946397936861.jpg
http://img0.ph.126.net/rCsBS0DqaUTy24GPjrHl3A==/6630155171048718702.jpg
http://img2.ph.126.net/LQCvsLPwOe_foGN6V-sKrQ==/6630324495839397047.jpg
http://img2.ph.126.net/YeBeiJcBny4GeYhd3CuF2Q==/6630682936630482677.jpg
http://img2.ph.126.net/LQCvsLPwOe_foGN6V-sKrQ==/6630324495839397047.jpg
http://img2.ph.126.net/nhNmeOlxOoqy4-BJG56kDw==/6630533403048672740.jpg
http://img0.ph.126.net/uugUsQrJ5eL1genMGwLYog==/6630326694862652589.jpg
http://img1.ph.126.net/LUcrUxtY9n8d09CsWkwL8g==/6630764300490944323.jpg
http://img2.ph.126.net/FCIsTX-ampLOshtjUghS3A==/6630648851770025123.jpg
http://img1.ph.126.net/0AXmZjLYAcX5MrTYPyogMw==/6630604871304903316.jpg
http://img0.ph.126.net/1azcuHTTHhQdZ4qbGIS9HQ==/6630185957374293381.jpg


----------



## mamoizelle

Item: Céline Box bag calfskin Small TBE
Listing Number: 321785254490
Seller: pingoin2046
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Celine-Box-cuir-de-veau-Small-TBE/321785254490
Comments: Hi Unoma / authenticators, please let me know if this bag is authentic or fake. Thank you.


----------



## skinnyspy

Hi, Can you help to authenticate this bag?
thank you!!



Item: Celine Nano Navy (Almost New Condition)
Seller: erica_weng 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151722977153?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

skinnyspy said:


> Hi, Can you help to authenticate this bag?
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Navy (Almost New Condition)
> Seller: erica_weng
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151722977153?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Item: Céline Box bag calfskin Small TBE
> Listing Number: 321785254490
> Seller: pingoin2046
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Celine-Box-cuir-de-veau-Small-TBE/321785254490
> Comments: Hi Unoma / authenticators, please let me know if this bag is authentic or fake. Thank you.


Auth


----------



## unoma

harveysmum said:


> Dear authenticator, Please could you authenticate this Celine box for me in calf leather. consider buying it from a personal referral. Looks and feels okay to me, but I'm by no means an expert. Your help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> H's mum
> http://img2.ph.126.net/LhtFlNBJ-vfzzuJr1xubxQ==/6630660946397936861.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/rCsBS0DqaUTy24GPjrHl3A==/6630155171048718702.jpg
> http://img2.ph.126.net/LQCvsLPwOe_foGN6V-sKrQ==/6630324495839397047.jpg
> http://img2.ph.126.net/YeBeiJcBny4GeYhd3CuF2Q==/6630682936630482677.jpg
> http://img2.ph.126.net/LQCvsLPwOe_foGN6V-sKrQ==/6630324495839397047.jpg
> http://img2.ph.126.net/nhNmeOlxOoqy4-BJG56kDw==/6630533403048672740.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/uugUsQrJ5eL1genMGwLYog==/6630326694862652589.jpg
> http://img1.ph.126.net/LUcrUxtY9n8d09CsWkwL8g==/6630764300490944323.jpg
> http://img2.ph.126.net/FCIsTX-ampLOshtjUghS3A==/6630648851770025123.jpg
> http://img1.ph.126.net/0AXmZjLYAcX5MrTYPyogMw==/6630604871304903316.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/1azcuHTTHhQdZ4qbGIS9HQ==/6630185957374293381.jpg


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

moments12 said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Medium Celine Box
> Listing: 252003208193
> Seller: chun_he
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252003208193
> 
> I'm not sure if that's enough information as the serial number is hard to reach. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much!



imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi Unoma! Could you take a look at this?
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage
> anosh.anosh
> 261941235608
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/261941235608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfcea0f98



Ask for clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dalton.taylor99 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me find out if this is an authentic piece as soon as possible? My sister ordered it and only has one day to cancel if it is not authentic.
> thank you all
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Luggage
> Listing number: 60488147
> Seller: Pony1888
> Link:
> LINK 1
> https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-NANO-LUGGUAGE-TOTE-5585dfbb10b8891a19005378
> LINK 2
> https://poshmark.com/listing/MORE-PIX-OF-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-TOTE-IN-BLUE-5586f1f7e1d65f25ae009cf1



Fake


----------



## unoma

Supakris said:


> Thank you so much, Unoma&#128512;&#128077;



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

beatyv said:


> Can someone please help me with authentication on my Celine Bag!





beatyv said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=52085de8a7e5476eb81afaf0e3cc868c&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D111701198176%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123





beatyv said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=52085de8a7e5476eb81afaf0e3cc868c&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D111701198176%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123
> 
> 
> Hi this is the link to the Celine bag that I am trying to authenticate



Pls use the correct format


----------



## epithermal

Hi all! 

I am thinking of buying another Celine bag. These below are my choices. Any help in authenticating both items will be greatly appreciated! TIA  


Item:Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)
Listing Number: 261939173276
Seller: memmem2008
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-ce...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cfcca979c

Item: SALE!!! PREOWNED CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER WITH RED TRIM
Listing Number: 201375488785
Seller: betbet041207
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-PREOWNE...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ee2ea1b11

TIA!!


----------



## fuchsia14

Hello,
Will you pls help me authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number:151724896056
Seller: pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151724896056

Thank you in advance!


----------



## fuchsia14

Hello,
Will you pls help me authenticate this another bag:

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 151724839733
Seller: pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano...7&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=151724896056&rt=nc

Thank you in advance!


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Ask for clear zipper marking



More pics from seller attached and here's the info again:

Celine Mini Luggage
anosh.anosh 
261941235608
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...efaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfcea0f98&rmvSB=true


----------



## ddc13

Hi Unoma, could you please help me to authenticate this celine trapeze bag? Also, do you know if VC sell unauthenticate item? Thank you! 

Item: Celine Grey Tweed Handbag Trapèze 
Listing Number: 1715851
Seller: Gaelle
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ey-tweed-handbag-trapeze-celine-1715851.shtml


----------



## PNYT1014

Item: Celine nano luggage tote 
 Listing Number: 151724896056
 Seller: pucci3985Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Celine-nano-luggage-/151724896056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353822f38



Hi can you please please please authenticate this listing for me. I asked seller for more pictures and she said she doesn't have a picture of the serial number but she has a picture of the zipper markings. She said that on nano's markings are usually a #1 or #5.


----------



## Fashionistatay

Hi Unoma! 

Item: Celine Phantom Antique Blue
Listing Number: 111593798279
Seller: tbirdhau 
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111593798279

I really want this bag- but am having doubts due to the "no return" and cannot tell what size it is from photos- I would love your expert advice on authenticity! Thank you so much in advance - you are amazing!


----------



## Krivers

Hi...please authenticate.   Many thanks.  I know we appreciate all you do 

Item: Celine Phantom
Item Number:  3786463
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-phantom-medium-luggage-tote-bag-tan-beige-3786463/?tref=category


----------



## hs321

Hello, could someone please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze shoulder bag found on Craigslist? Below are photos and the link. I just posted on the Celine Shopping thread before realizing maybe I need to post here instead. So far my own opinion is that it looks fake, because the tag is rounded and the brass links etc looks a bit crass. Also the zipper photo seems suspect...

Link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/clo/5089076747.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jenfre1234

Hi Unoma,

Could you please help me with this bag. (Celine, large, black trio)

Best regards


----------



## Jenfre1234

More pics


----------



## Jenfre1234

Mode pics 2


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you Unoma! you're the best!!


----------



## mamoizelle

Item: Celine Nano Yellow Leather 
Listing Number: 1710351
Seller: Dina Luxe (her Facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/dina.luxe.1?fref=nf )
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...eline/nano-celine-jaune-en-cuir-1710351.shtml
Comments: Hi Unoma, could you tell me if this celine nano is fake or authentic. I just bought it but I have doubts. Thanks so much ! 
Here are some additional photos I requested


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am thinking of buying another Celine bag. These below are my choices. Any help in authenticating both items will be greatly appreciated! TIA
> 
> 
> Item:Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)
> Listing Number: 261939173276
> Seller: memmem2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-ce...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cfcca979c
> 
> Item: SALE!!! PREOWNED CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER WITH RED TRIM
> Listing Number: 201375488785
> Seller: betbet041207
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-PREOWNE...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ee2ea1b11
> 
> TIA!!


Pls use the correct format and post one item at a time to avoid mistakes


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hello,
> Will you pls help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:151724896056
> Seller: pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151724896056
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Imprint ,serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> More pics from seller attached and here's the info again:
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage
> anosh.anosh
> 261941235608
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...efaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfcea0f98&rmvSB=true



Auth


----------



## unoma

ddc13 said:


> Hi Unoma, could you please help me to authenticate this celine trapeze bag? Also, do you know if VC sell unauthenticate item? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Grey Tweed Handbag Trapèze
> Listing Number: 1715851
> Seller: Gaelle
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ey-tweed-handbag-trapeze-celine-1715851.shtml



Ask for serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

PNYT1014 said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage tote
> Listing Number: 151724896056
> Seller: pucci3985Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Celine-nano-luggage-/151724896056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353822f38
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please please please authenticate this listing for me. I asked seller for more pictures and she said she doesn't have a picture of the serial number but she has a picture of the zipper markings. She said that on nano's markings are usually a #1 or #5.



Phots too small


----------



## unoma

Fashionistatay said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Antique Blue
> Listing Number: 111593798279
> Seller: tbirdhau
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111593798279
> 
> I really want this bag- but am having doubts due to the "no return" and cannot tell what size it is from photos- I would love your expert advice on authenticity! Thank you so much in advance - you are amazing!



Auth but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Krivers said:


> Hi...please authenticate.   Many thanks.  I know we appreciate all you do
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Item Number:  3786463
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-phantom-medium-luggage-tote-bag-tan-beige-3786463/?tref=category



I am not a member so i cant view the auction


----------



## unoma

hs321 said:


> Hello, could someone please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze shoulder bag found on Craigslist? Below are photos and the link. I just posted on the Celine Shopping thread before realizing maybe I need to post here instead. So far my own opinion is that it looks fake, because the tag is rounded and the brass links etc looks a bit crass. Also the zipper photo seems suspect...
> 
> Link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/clo/5089076747.html
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3044847
> View attachment 3044848
> View attachment 3044851
> View attachment 3044852
> View attachment 3044853



Fake


----------



## unoma

Jenfre1234 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please help me with this bag. (Celine, large, black trio)
> 
> Best regards



Auction link


----------



## unoma

Jenfre1234 said:


> More pics





Jenfre1234 said:


> Mode pics 2



Auction link


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Thank you Unoma! you're the best!!


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Item: Celine Nano Yellow Leather
> Listing Number: 1710351
> Seller: Dina Luxe (her Facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/dina.luxe.1?fref=nf )
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...eline/nano-celine-jaune-en-cuir-1710351.shtml
> Comments: Hi Unoma, could you tell me if this celine nano is fake or authentic. I just bought it but I have doubts. Thanks so much !
> Here are some additional photos I requested



Not enough photos.


----------



## hs321

Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## xyzboy

Hi, Can anyone help me out and authenticate this Celine Edge Handbag? I'd truly appreciate it. I'm dying for one.
Thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDI...b3b9d4&pid=100167&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=331588094135


----------



## Krivers

Please authenticate...Thanks in advance!

Celine Phantom Tan
Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a8ccaeb7


----------



## xyzboy

Sorry
Item Celine Edge Handbag
Item # 321789741526
Seller Rosboo1118
Thanks!


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Auth


You are AMAZING!!


----------



## epithermal

Sorry about that Unoma!

Requesting for help if this is authentic: 

Item:Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)
Listing Number: 261939173276
Seller: memmem2008
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-cel...item3cfcca979c

TIA!


----------



## epithermal

Hi Unoma!

My second choice (if ever)

Requesting for  help if authentic or not: (2nd choice)

Item: SALE!!! PREOWNED CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER WITH RED TRIM
Listing Number: 201375488785
Seller: betbet041207
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-PREOWNED...item2ee2ea1b11

TIA!!


----------



## krngirl

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-leather-luggage-tote-bag-black-3815590/?tref=closet


Details
Item #:3815590
Type:Totes
Measurements:14.75 x 15 x 8
Color:Black
Brand:Céline
Fabric:Leather
Style Tags:Celine leather luggage tote phantom
Style/Collection Name:Celine Smooth Black Leather Medium Luggage Tote


----------



## turquoisey

Hi unoma. Could you help me with this bag? 

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161746095977&globalID=EBAY-US 

Seller: ad.ad86
Title: Celine grey leather phantom medium tote
Item number: 161746095977


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item: Celine nano luggage(pebbled leather)
Listing Number: 151726773267 
Seller: pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151726773267?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments: Please help me authenticate this red nano Thank you!


----------



## unoma

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage(pebbled leather)
> Listing Number: 151726773267
> Seller: pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151726773267?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this red nano Thank you!


Not enough photos.


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> Hi unoma. Could you help me with this bag?
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161746095977&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Seller: ad.ad86
> Title: Celine grey leather phantom medium tote
> Item number: 161746095977



Fake


----------



## unoma

krngirl said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-leather-luggage-tote-bag-black-3815590/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Details
> Item #:3815590
> Type:Totes
> Measurements:14.75 x 15 x 8
> Color:Black
> Brand:Céline
> Fabric:Leather
> Style Tags:Celine leather luggage tote phantom
> Style/Collection Name:Celine Smooth Black Leather Medium Luggage Tote



I am not a member so cant open link.


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> My second choice (if ever)
> 
> Requesting for  help if authentic or not: (2nd choice)
> 
> Item: SALE!!! PREOWNED CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER WITH RED TRIM
> Listing Number: 201375488785
> Seller: betbet041207
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-PREOWNED...item2ee2ea1b11
> 
> TIA!!



Mini is Auth
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201375488785...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=201375488785&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Sorry about that Unoma!
> 
> Requesting for help if this is authentic:
> 
> Item:Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)
> Listing Number: 261939173276
> Seller: memmem2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-cel...item3cfcca979c
> 
> TIA!



Not enough photos to authenticate
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261939173276...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261939173276&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> You are AMAZING!!


----------



## unoma

xyzboy said:


> Sorry
> Item Celine Edge Handbag
> Item # 321789741526
> Seller Rosboo1118
> Thanks!



Zipper marking
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/321789741526...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321789741526&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Krivers said:


> Please authenticate...Thanks in advance!
> 
> Celine Phantom Tan
> Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a8ccaeb7



Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

xyzboy said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me out and authenticate this Celine Edge Handbag? I'd truly appreciate it. I'm dying for one.
> Thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDI...b3b9d4&pid=100167&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=331588094135


Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

hs321 said:


> Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## Krivers

Please authenticate this item:

Item: Celine Phantom Tote Tan
 			 		 	eBay item number: 161745776311
Seller: kbunkerdtool
Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phant...item25a8ccaeb7


----------



## unoma

Krivers said:


> Please authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Tote Tan
> eBay item number: 161745776311
> Seller: kbunkerdtool
> Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phant...item25a8ccaeb7



Auth


----------



## Krivers

unoma said:


> Auth



Many thanks!


----------



## xyzboy

Please Authenticate this item:
Item: Celine Edge Handbag
Item # 321789741526
Seller: Rosboo1118
eBay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDIU...3D331588094135


----------



## aldal

Would love your help on this one, too, when you have a chance! As usual, THANK YOU!

AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLE BLACK LEATHER TOTE BAG
frantjohns 
252005045190
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...G-/252005045190?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## alex2431

Hello! I am just wondering if you would be able to help me out please  

Item: Celine Trio Small 

Listing Number: 301650638011

Seller: lookatyou*

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463bc774bb
Comments: Please let me know if you think this trio is authentic  I am only concerned with the hardware as it is not smooth like the other trios I have seen. Please note the hardware on the straps has lines through it- just wondering if this is an older style or not authentic. Thank you so much!!


----------



## epithermal

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201375488785...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=201375488785&_rdc=1




Thanks so much Unoma!


----------



## epithermal

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261939173276...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261939173276&_rdc=1




Hi Unoma! Will try to get more photos and post them.


----------



## DesignerFever

Can some one kindly please authenticate this Celine Luggage bag. I am unsure of the stamp


----------



## epithermal

Hi Unoma! here are some photos the seller was able to provide: re: Item:Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)


Listing Number: 261939173276


Seller: memmem2008


Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-cel...item3cfcca979c










I hope the photos help. TIA!!!


----------



## turquoisey

unoma said:


> Fake




Wow. That's a good fake. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Supakris

Item: Céline Boston Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 61102511
Seller: Mette Fjeld Hansen
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=61102511
Comments: Can anyone authenticate this, please? Would be so grateful

Couldn't attach more than one pic, so made an album connected to my profile. Sorry about that...


----------



## Supakris

I see that the link is not working - here is a proper link:


Item: Céline Boston Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 61102511
Seller: Mette Fjeld Hansen
Link: 
http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=61102511


Comments: Can anyone authenticate this, please? Would be so grateful

Couldn't attach more than one pic, so made an album connected to my profile. Sorry about that...


----------



## unoma

Krivers said:


> Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

xyzboy said:


> Please Authenticate this item:
> Item: Celine Edge Handbag
> Item # 321789741526
> Seller: Rosboo1118
> eBay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDIU...3D331588094135


Zipper marking
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Would love your help on this one, too, when you have a chance! As usual, THANK YOU!
> 
> AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLE BLACK LEATHER TOTE BAG
> frantjohns
> 252005045190
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...G-/252005045190?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Fake


----------



## unoma

alex2431 said:


> Hello! I am just wondering if you would be able to help me out please
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Small
> 
> Listing Number: 301650638011
> 
> Seller: lookatyou*
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463bc774bb
> Comments: Please let me know if you think this trio is authentic  I am only concerned with the hardware as it is not smooth like the other trios I have seen. Please note the hardware on the straps has lines through it- just wondering if this is an older style or not authentic. Thank you so much!!



Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Thanks so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

DesignerFever said:


> Can some one kindly please authenticate this Celine Luggage bag. I am unsure of the stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046934
> View attachment 3046935
> View attachment 3046936
> View attachment 3046937
> View attachment 3046938
> View attachment 3046939
> View attachment 3046940
> View attachment 3046941
> View attachment 3046942
> View attachment 3046943


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Hi Unoma! here are some photos the seller was able to provide: re: Item:Authentic celine mini luggage with dustbag (sophisticated, eye catching, sale)
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 261939173276
> 
> 
> Seller: memmem2008
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-cel...item3cfcca979c
> 
> View attachment 3047038
> View attachment 3047039
> View attachment 3047040
> View attachment 3047044
> View attachment 3047045
> View attachment 3047046
> View attachment 3047047
> 
> 
> I hope the photos help. TIA!!!



I need to see clear zipper marking (on all the zipper head)
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261939173276...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261939173276&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

turquoisey said:


> Wow. That's a good fake. Thank you for your help.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Supakris said:


> Item: Céline Boston Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 61102511
> Seller: Mette Fjeld Hansen
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=61102511
> Comments: Can anyone authenticate this, please? Would be so grateful
> 
> Couldn't attach more than one pic, so made an album connected to my profile. Sorry about that...





Supakris said:


> I see that the link is not working - here is a proper link:
> 
> 
> Item: Céline Boston Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 61102511
> Seller: Mette Fjeld Hansen
> Link:
> http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=61102511
> 
> 
> Comments: Can anyone authenticate this, please? Would be so grateful
> 
> Couldn't attach more than one pic, so made an album connected to my profile. Sorry about that...



Serial number


----------



## Supakris

unoma said:


> Serial number


 
Hi again, 


sorry - here it is (probably twice or none since I'm super struggling with this thing, haha). Hard to tell, maybe, but it says F-SN-0172


Thanks, again..


----------



## alex2431

unoma said:


> Trio is Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

Supakris said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 
> sorry - here it is (probably twice or none since I'm super struggling with this thing, haha). Hard to tell, maybe, but it says F-SN-0172
> 
> 
> Thanks, again..



Try and take better photos of the bag, save photos in photobucket and post link.
I need to these clearly these three zipper marking. 
1, found in the front pocket of the bag,
2,found in the inside pocket 
3,found at the closure if the bag.


----------



## unoma

alex2431 said:


> Thank you so much!



You are welcome


----------



## Supakris

unoma said:


> Try and take better photos of the bag, save photos in photobucket and post link.
> I need to these clearly these three zipper marking.
> 1, found in the front pocket of the bag,
> 2,found in the inside pocket
> 3,found at the closure if the bag.


Hi again, and sorry about the pics... I have made an album at Photobucket, but I find myself wondering whether you got to see the ones in the album connected to my profile? I do not get what the zipper markings on the front/inside pocket are supposed to be. Only know about the main one, which is in the album (as well as pics of the beforementioned zippers):

http://s571.photobucket.com/user/Supakris1/library/?sort=3&page=1

Original link to auction pics:

http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=61102511#image1

Please tell me exactly what to focus on on the pics, because I'm not familiar with the bag at all. Sorry for all the confusion. Fell a bit like a nitwit, haha


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Hi guys! 

Can you guys help me authentic this Celine bag on eBay? 

eBay item number is 171830317268 

eBay link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171830317268&globalID=EBAY-US 










Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## scout001

Hi Unoma,

Thanks a lot for always being so helpful! You're the best. 

I am looking for dune/tan color Celine bags. Could you please help authenticate -

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 151728048147
Seller: pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151728048147?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks.


----------



## scout001

Here is another one -

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 131544999548
Seller: heus959
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131544999548?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks very much!


----------



## Janetbean2014

Hi, could you guys please help me to authenticate this celine trapeze bag? thank you so much...



Item:Authentic CELINE Trapeze Handbag Tri Color NEW W TAGS leather, blue, black, tan
Listing Number:271914019413
Seller: cafashionkat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271914019413?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Many thanks again


----------



## ckmanalo

Item: Céline Trapeze


Listing Number: -


Seller: Pleasures 


Link: https://m.facebook.com/shoequeenz/albums/922767054410731/


Comments: Can anyone authenticate this, please? Would be so grateful! Thanks!


----------



## usenaleeza69

Hello beautiful peeps. I need help to authenticate a Celine laptop case bought on eBay. This listing has ended anyhow. 

Item:Stunning Designer Celine Laptop Case
Listing Number:321786758480
Seller:barcaldine61
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321786758480&globalID=EBAY-GB 
Comments: This is the first time I bought a celine bag. So I don't what to look at to know if it is a fake or not. Please help


----------



## unoma

Supakris said:


> Hi again, and sorry about the pics... I have made an album at Photobucket, but I find myself wondering whether you got to see the ones in the album connected to my profile? I do not get what the zipper markings on the front/inside pocket are supposed to be. Only know about the main one, which is in the album (as well as pics of the beforementioned zippers):
> 
> http://s571.photobucket.com/user/Supakris1/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Original link to auction pics:
> 
> http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=61102511#image1
> 
> Please tell me exactly what to focus on on the pics, because I'm not familiar with the bag at all. Sorry for all the confusion. Fell a bit like a nitwit, haha



This marking is called zipper marking. Include what i requested.


----------



## unoma

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can you guys help me authentic this Celine bag on eBay?
> 
> eBay item number is 171830317268
> 
> eBay link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171830317268&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> View attachment 3047914
> View attachment 3047915
> View attachment 3047916
> View attachment 3047918
> View attachment 3047919
> View attachment 3047920
> View attachment 3047921
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenny



Auth


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for always being so helpful! You're the best.
> 
> I am looking for dune/tan color Celine bags. Could you please help authenticate -
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 151728048147
> Seller: pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151728048147?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks.



I would pass, seller sells fake bags


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Here is another one -
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 131544999548
> Seller: heus959
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131544999548?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks very much!



Photos is not enough. Pass


----------



## unoma

Janetbean2014 said:


> Hi, could you guys please help me to authenticate this celine trapeze bag? thank you so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Item:Authentic CELINE Trapeze Handbag Tri Color NEW W TAGS leather, blue, black, tan
> Listing Number:271914019413
> Seller: cafashionkat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271914019413?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Many thanks again



Photos are too blurry and i also need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Supakris

unoma said:


> This marking is called zipper marking. Include what i requested.


Hi again Unoma,

thanks yet again for your help and kind assistanse. I think I'm just going to give up and buy the bag - figuring that if it is not an obvious fake I can live with that


----------



## usenaleeza69

Dear Unoma, 

Please help this desperate soul

Item: Stunning Designer Celine Laptop Case
Listing Number: 321786758480 (eBay)
Seller: barcaldine61
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321786758480?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## pigrabbit

Hi lovely ladies,

Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Tri-Color Mini Luggage?
Listing number: 221813508281
Seller: ruancailin89
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22181350828...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221813508281&_rdc=1

Thank you in advance


----------



## Janetbean2014

unoma said:


> Photos are too blurry and i also need to see serial number and zipper marking





Hello, thank you for your reply

I asked this seller for the photos of serial number and zipper marking and the seller replied me with this information.


Dear:

Zipper marking is one of the pictures - and the tag is on the inside of the outside zipper department and I cannot get a proper picture on a trapeze design - it would stretch the zipper out and leather - it is located at the bottom of outside zipper and on this new purse I do not want to create wrinkles- EBay does have guarantee of products being real - call Neiman Marcus or Saks to compare pictures - price tags and info tag are included in my pictures. thank you 

- cafashionkat



Should I trust them and get this bag?
What do you think ?


Thank you so much for your help again


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

unoma said:


> Auth




Many thanks Unoma ! How come she has two codes? I thought usually should b one code?


----------



## allbagsceline

Hi Unoma!

Please help me authenticate this Celine Tie Tote.

                             Item: COVETED Celine Paris Made in Italy Navy Blue Suede Lined Phantom Leather Bag 
Listing Number: 311384605078   
Seller: balearic1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COVETED-Celine-Paris-Made-in-Italy-Navy-Blue-Suede-Lined-Phantom-Leather-Bag-NR-/311384605078?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=QxbaP%252Fr0G31ehkTh1dx%252F2m9Pd1U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:     For some reason the seller listed this bag as Phantom, when it is a Tie.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## scout001

unoma said:


> I would pass, seller sells fake bags


Thanks Unoma.


----------



## GWENofYALE

Item: CELINE PHANTOM YELLOW PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE PURSE HANDBAG 
 Listing Number: 271916256465
 Seller: anujenkh 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271916256465?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments: Thank you!!


----------



## GWENofYALE

GWENofYALE said:


> Item: CELINE PHANTOM YELLOW PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE PURSE HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 271916256465
> Seller: anujenkh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271916256465?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you!!


 
Ugh, nevermind    First search somehow did not turn up results, but now I tried again and see that there are previous posts about this one.  Guess it is fake  :,-(   
Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Designaholic

Could you authenticate this please?
Item: Celine Paris Large Luggage
Listing number: 111702839209
Seller: Kamas.tay
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111702839209?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## xyzboy

Thanks. I can't get the seller to take a photo of the zipper marking.


----------



## xyzboy

Thanks. I can't get the seller to take a photo of the zipper marking.
eBay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDIU...3D331588094135


----------



## allbagsceline

Hi Unoma,

Can you please authenticate this Celine?

Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Mini Luggage Black Tote HandBag 
Listing Number: 181784544520   
Seller: big_nei http://www.ebay.com/usr/big_nei?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Phantom-Mini-Luggage-Black-Tote-HandBag-/181784544520?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=QxbaP%252Fr0G31ehkTh1dx%252F2m9Pd1U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you again!


----------



## abbiba

Please can you help authenticate this celine mini luggage.

Item:AUTH Celine Mini luggage red Pebbled Leather Tote Bag Good conditon
Listing Number:201377131349
Seller:suldered
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201377131349?euid=d72d2dffa51e4a2da92fc3acf2b6da9f&cp=1
Comments i bought the bag already. it smells good, the suede feels good just like my red louis vuitton suede, comes with dust bag + care card.However, serial number is S-GA-1979. But seller insists its authentic and even said for me to post it back if i want a refund.


----------



## unoma

Supakris said:


> Hi again Unoma,
> 
> thanks yet again for your help and kind assistanse. I think I'm just going to give up and buy the bag - figuring that if it is not an obvious fake I can live with that



Good luck


----------



## unoma

usenaleeza69 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Please help this desperate soul
> 
> Item: Stunning Designer Celine Laptop Case
> Listing Number: 321786758480 (eBay)
> Seller: barcaldine61
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321786758480?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Use a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

pigrabbit said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Tri-Color Mini Luggage?
> Listing number: 221813508281
> Seller: ruancailin89
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22181350828...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221813508281&_rdc=1
> 
> Thank you in advance



Auth


----------



## unoma

Janetbean2014 said:


> Hello, thank you for your reply
> 
> I asked this seller for the photos of serial number and zipper marking and the seller replied me with this information.
> 
> 
> Dear:
> 
> Zipper marking is one of the pictures - and the tag is on the inside of the outside zipper department and I cannot get a proper picture on a trapeze design - it would stretch the zipper out and leather - it is located at the bottom of outside zipper and on this new purse I do not want to create wrinkles- EBay does have guarantee of products being real - call Neiman Marcus or Saks to compare pictures - price tags and info tag are included in my pictures. thank you
> 
> - cafashionkat
> 
> Should I trust them and get this bag?
> What do you think ?
> Thank you so much for your help again



I have attached photos of serial number and zipper marking of a Trapeze bag. If your seller can not be bothered to take photos of her bag, i would pass.


----------



## unoma

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Many thanks Unoma ! How come she has two codes? I thought usually should b one code?



Some has one and two codes.


----------



## unoma

allbagsceline said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Celine Tie Tote.
> 
> Item: COVETED Celine Paris Made in Italy Navy Blue Suede Lined Phantom Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 311384605078
> Seller: balearic1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COVETED-Celine-Paris-Made-in-Italy-Navy-Blue-Suede-Lined-Phantom-Leather-Bag-NR-/311384605078?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=QxbaP%252Fr0G31ehkTh1dx%252F2m9Pd1U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:     For some reason the seller listed this bag as Phantom, when it is a Tie.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Auction ended and cant authenticate with one photo


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Thanks Unoma.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Item: CELINE PHANTOM YELLOW PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE PURSE HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 271916256465
> Seller: anujenkh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271916256465?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you!!



Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Designaholic said:


> Could you authenticate this please?
> Item: Celine Paris Large Luggage
> Listing number: 111702839209
> Seller: Kamas.tay
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111702839209?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Fake


----------



## unoma

xyzboy said:


> Thanks. I can't get the seller to take a photo of the zipper marking.





xyzboy said:


> Thanks. I can't get the seller to take a photo of the zipper marking.
> eBay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDIU...3D331588094135




Cant open the link. Pls use the correct format


----------



## unoma

abbiba said:


> Please can you help authenticate this celine mini luggage.
> 
> Item:AUTH Celine Mini luggage red Pebbled Leather Tote Bag Good conditon
> Listing Number:201377131349
> Seller:suldered
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201377131349?euid=d72d2dffa51e4a2da92fc3acf2b6da9f&cp=1
> Comments i bought the bag already. it smells good, the suede feels good just like my red louis vuitton suede, comes with dust bag + care card.However, serial number is S-GA-1979. But seller insists its authentic and even said for me to post it back if i want a refund.


Your bag is a Fake


----------



## allbagsceline

allbagsceline said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Celine Tie Tote.
> 
> Item: COVETED Celine Paris Made in Italy Navy Blue Suede Lined Phantom Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 311384605078
> Seller: balearic1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COVETED-Cel...G31ehkTh1dx%2F2m9Pd1U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:     For some reason the seller listed this bag as Phantom, when it is a Tie.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!




So sorry about that Unoma!

Here are some photos from the auction. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## allbagsceline

allbagsceline said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Mini Luggage Black Tote HandBag
> Listing Number: 181784544520
> Seller: big_nei http://www.ebay.com/usr/big_nei?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Phantom-Mini-Luggage-Black-Tote-HandBag-/181784544520?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=QxbaP%252Fr0G31ehkTh1dx%252F2m9Pd1U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you again!




Here are some photos in case you can't get through the link. Thanks again!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate-  Celine Nano

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/141705949454?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

listing #-141705949454

seller- jeremroja

Thank you!


----------



## usenaleeza69

unoma said:


> Use a third party authenticator



Hi, I am sorry but the listing has ended and I thought by copying and paste the info on my search bar will help with the link. Will it be ok if I attach pictures? My concern is because there is no zip marking as shown in Celine bag from previous posts. And the serial number tag (-P-LS-0097) made in China had a whole punctured at the word C (hence the first info on serial number is unknown). I really hope you can help. Sorry because I don't know how to link this before


----------



## pigrabbit

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## laura.west11

HI!

I'm new and hoping someone can help me authenticate this Celine Nano. I've already purchased it, but will send it back if it is not real. Thank you!!!

Item: Celine Tricolor Nano
Listing Number: Is this the serial number? It is S-GA-1032
Seller: Ebay - essielyabs2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271916335782?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
I'm worried about the zipper. It is a script looking lampo and has an "S" on it, where my authentic mini has an "8". Do Nano's ever have lampo zippers? Also, the inside tab, the "CELINE" looks like the spacing might be a little off between letters.


----------



## abbiba

Hey,
eBay Item number:201377131349
Sellers name : suldered
Description : authentic Celine mini luggage red pebbled leather tote bag good condition.  
eBay url- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201377131349?euid=d72d2dffa51e4a2da92fc3acf2b6da9f&cp=1

comments - please help me authenticate this bag, thank you.


----------



## IHeartMinis

Posted wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## saysmelissa

Hello everyone!

Please help me authenticate this 

Item: Celine Celine Nano Luggage 
Listing number: 261951869757
Seller: ellybelly0212
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261951869757?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you in advance


----------



## ConnieL

Hello Everyone,

I just received this Celine Nano bag - not sure if it is authentic...

Please help.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171841018495?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

If this is not authentic, I will return to seller.


----------



## ConnieL

I just received this celine Nano from seller: k.yum65
Ebay item number  171841018495

Seller claim this is authentic but I am not sure...can you please help.


----------



## ConnieL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171841018495...:MEBIDX:IT

seller : k.yum65

ebay item # 171841018495

I do not know too much about Celine. Can someone help me to check authenticity of this Celine nano bag.

Seller said this bag is 100% authentic...If it is not authentic - I will return to seller.

THANK YOU!


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: Auth Celine Mini Belt Beige With Bkue Trim
Listing Number: 171844110940
Seller: luvhighfashion888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2802b50a5c
Comments: Hi I'd like to authenticate this Celine belt bag. Thanks!


----------



## tamvarya

Hello,

Please, help me to authenticate this bag

Item: Celine Nano bag
Listing Number: 171844390293
Seller: cass_tran
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171844390293?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I would appreciate your expertise! Thank you.


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate-  Celine Nano

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/141705949454...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

listing #-141705949454

seller- jeremroja

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

allbagsceline said:


> So sorry about that Unoma!
> 
> Here are some photos from the auction. Thanks again for all your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050646
> View attachment 3050647
> View attachment 3050648
> View attachment 3050649



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

allbagsceline said:


> Here are some photos in case you can't get through the link. Thanks again!
> View attachment 3050658
> View attachment 3050660
> View attachment 3050661
> View attachment 3050662
> View attachment 3050663
> View attachment 3050664
> View attachment 3050666



Phantom is a Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate-  Celine Nano
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/141705949454?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> listing #-141705949454
> 
> seller- jeremroja
> 
> Thank you!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pigrabbit said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

laura.west11 said:


> HI!
> 
> I'm new and hoping someone can help me authenticate this Celine Nano. I've already purchased it, but will send it back if it is not real. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Nano
> Listing Number: Is this the serial number? It is S-GA-1032
> Seller: Ebay - essielyabs2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271916335782?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> I'm worried about the zipper. It is a script looking lampo and has an "S" on it, where my authentic mini has an "8". Do Nano's ever have lampo zippers? Also, the inside tab, the "CELINE" looks like the spacing might be a little off between letters.


Nano is a Fake


----------



## saysmelissa

saysmelissa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: Celine Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing number: 261951869757
> Seller: ellybelly0212
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261951869757?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance



Please help


----------



## unoma

abbiba said:


> Hey,
> eBay Item number:201377131349
> Sellers name : suldered
> Description : authentic Celine mini luggage red pebbled leather tote bag good condition.
> eBay url- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201377131349?euid=d72d2dffa51e4a2da92fc3acf2b6da9f&cp=1
> 
> comments - please help me authenticate this bag, thank you.



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

saysmelissa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: Celine Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing number: 261951869757
> Seller: ellybelly0212
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261951869757?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance



Nano is a Fake


----------



## saysmelissa

Thank you


----------



## unoma

ConnieL said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just received this Celine Nano bag - not sure if it is authentic...
> 
> Please help.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171841018495?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> If this is not authentic, I will return to seller.



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ConnieL said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just received this Celine Nano bag - not sure if it is authentic...
> 
> Please help.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171841018495?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> If this is not authentic, I will return to seller.





ConnieL said:


> I just received this celine Nano from seller: k.yum65
> Ebay item number  171841018495
> 
> Seller claim this is authentic but I am not sure...can you please help.





ConnieL said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171841018495...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller : k.yum65
> 
> ebay item # 171841018495
> 
> I do not know too much about Celine. Can someone help me to check authenticity of this Celine nano bag.
> 
> Seller said this bag is 100% authentic...If it is not authentic - I will return to seller.
> 
> THANK YOU!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: Auth Celine Mini Belt Beige With Bkue Trim
> Listing Number: 171844110940
> Seller: luvhighfashion888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2802b50a5c
> Comments: Hi I'd like to authenticate this Celine belt bag. Thanks!



Need to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tamvarya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please, help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Celine Nano bag
> Listing Number: 171844390293
> Seller: cass_tran
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171844390293?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I would appreciate your expertise! Thank you.



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

saysmelissa said:


> Thank you


----------



## pucci3985

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE- 
CELINE TRAPEZE

LISTING #- 151731255753

SELLER-            katieru619

LINK- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353e339c9

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.


----------



## pucci3985

Seller said there wasn't a number on zipper marking. That only fakes had numbers? I thought all celine's had zipper marking numbers.?
Thanks. -l


----------



## lottesmith1710

Hi, any help with authenticating this Celine Edge bag would be much appreciated 

Item: Auth Celine Edge Pony Hair Medium
Listing Number: 221812115667
Seller: f6.3
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-New-Celine-Edge-Pony-Hair-Medium-/221812115667?

Thanks!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate- Celine mini luggage

Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfd79bbee

seller-           usjoshu_bhyr6do

listing # - 261950651374

thank you.
lauren


----------



## tamvarya

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake



Thank you!


----------



## ayessagarcia27

Hi!! Could you please Authenticate this.. Thank you

ITEM: Celine Luggage Python Nano
Listing Number:1195/01
Seller: Trendlee
Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections/celine/products/handbags-celine-luggage-python-nano12572


----------



## allbagsceline

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking




here they are Unoma! thanks again!


----------



## Amy7Green

Hi Unoma, could you tell me a bit more about why you cannot authenticate my bag?


----------



## heatherlamhw

Item:CELINE Logo Bi Color Clutch/Pouch
Listing Number:311391956914
Seller:elorac58
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT...2f892d6&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=261673272844
Comments: 

Thank you so much for helping me authenticate! Just out of curiosity, is it common for the same item in the same colour to have the same serial number? Because my friend has this exact pouch, in the same colour combination, and her serial number is exactly the same.. she says that hers is authentic and purchased in Celine Store... 
thanks in advance!

Edit:
I just did a google search and I found other celine solo pouches (although in different colour combinations), which had the exact same serial number. is this a red flag? The following links are not for authenticating, just a reference of the pouches with the same serial number for authenticators' information 

http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-bicolor-solo-pouch-clutch-grey-tan-78941
http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-bicolor-solo-pouch-clutch-beige-butter-89304
http://houston.craigslist.org/clo/5049457471.html


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> please authenticate-
> celine trapeze
> 
> listing #- 151731255753
> 
> seller-            katieru619
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-trap...753?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item2353e339c9
> 
> thank you in advance.



nm


----------



## unoma

lottesmith1710 said:


> Hi, any help with authenticating this Celine Edge bag would be much appreciated
> 
> Item: Auth Celine Edge Pony Hair Medium
> Listing Number: 221812115667
> Seller: f6.3
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-New-Celine-Edge-Pony-Hair-Medium-/221812115667?
> 
> Thanks!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tamvarya said:


> Thank you!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

ayessagarcia27 said:


> Hi!! Could you please Authenticate this.. Thank you
> 
> ITEM: Celine Luggage Python Nano
> Listing Number:1195/01
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections/celine/products/handbags-celine-luggage-python-nano12572



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

allbagsceline said:


> here they are Unoma! thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052562
> View attachment 3052563



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COVETED-Cel...%2F2m9Pd1U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true


----------



## unoma

heatherlamhw said:


> Item:CELINE Logo Bi Color Clutch/Pouch
> Listing Number:311391956914
> Seller:elorac58
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT...2f892d6&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=261673272844
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me authenticate! Just out of curiosity, is it common for the same item in the same colour to have the same serial number? Because my friend has this exact pouch, in the same colour combination, and her serial number is exactly the same.. she says that hers is authentic and purchased in Celine Store...
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit:
> I just did a google search and I found other celine solo pouches (although in different colour combinations), which had the exact same serial number. is this a red flag? The following links are not for authenticating, just a reference of the pouches with the same serial number for authenticators' information
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-bicolor-solo-pouch-clutch-grey-tan-78941
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-bicolor-solo-pouch-clutch-beige-butter-89304
> http://houston.craigslist.org/clo/5049457471.html



Auth


----------



## pucci3985

What does NM mean?


----------



## allbagsceline

unoma said:


> Auth
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COVETED-Cel...%2F2m9Pd1U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true




thanks so much for your help Unoma!!


----------



## allbagsceline

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




thanks again Unoma!


----------



## lilylondon1

Hello, I am wondering if this bag is authentic. My only concern is the serial number. It's a Celine phantom. I'm adding photos. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







S-CU-0192 is the serial code , but I've been told most fakes have S as the first letter. Please help. Thanks x


----------



## lilylondon1

And I'm knew to this app so I don't really know how this works.


----------



## lilylondon1

Poshmark


----------



## lilylondon1

Oh sorry please authenticate 
Celine Phantom 
Poshmark 
Area of concern (serial number)


----------



## cat_shmer

Please authenticate:

Item: Céline Croc Embossed Trapeze Bag
Item Number: CEL25459
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-embossed-trapeze-bag-6

I will include pictures since you may need to have an account with TheRealReal to view the purse. In the last picture, the bag looks a little too large I think, but that's why I'm here! Thank you!


----------



## lottesmith1710

Please help me authenticate this Celine edge bag:

Item: Auth Celine Edge Pony Hair Medium
listing number: 221812115667
seller: f6.3
link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/221812115667?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

allbagsceline said:


> thanks again Unoma!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

allbagsceline said:


> thanks so much for your help Unoma!!


----------



## unoma

lilylondon1 said:


> Hello, I am wondering if this bag is authentic. My only concern is the serial number. It's a Celine phantom. I'm adding photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053771
> View attachment 3053772
> View attachment 3053773
> View attachment 3053774
> View attachment 3053775
> 
> S-CU-0192 is the serial code , but I've been told most fakes have S as the first letter. Please help. Thanks x





lilylondon1 said:


> And I'm knew to this app so I don't really know how this works.





lilylondon1 said:


> Poshmark





lilylondon1 said:


> Oh sorry please authenticate
> Celine Phantom
> Poshmark
> Area of concern (serial number)


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## lilylondon1

Wait I'm confused is my black phantom a fake?


----------



## unoma

cat_shmer said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Céline Croc Embossed Trapeze Bag
> Item Number: CEL25459
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-embossed-trapeze-bag-6
> 
> I will include pictures since you may need to have an account with TheRealReal to view the purse. In the last picture, the bag looks a little too large I think, but that's why I'm here! Thank you!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## lilylondon1

Oh so this is just for eBay users.


----------



## mamoizelle

lilylondon1 said:


> Oh so this is just for eBay users.



Hi lilylondon, you just need to follow the format to post it. You could check the very first post of this thread and follow the exact format. Hope this helps


----------



## lilylondon1

Please Authenticate :
Item: black Celine phantom 
Item #: do not know 
Seller : Jschummerman on Posh Mark 

Areas of concern (serial number starting with S)


----------



## Esterandtea

Item: Celine Luggage Mini Pebbled
Item Number: 1681671
Seller: Vestiarie Collective (VC)
Area of Concern: Is it authentic (serial number)


Dear Authenticators
I have not logged in in a while and I have made a stupid thing - I have purchased a Celine Luggage Mini without checking with you guys.  The bag was an internet sales from Vestiaire Collective, Reference number 1681671, date of sale 03.06.2015.  I have a limited time to file a claim under the paypal so please please help me to learn if I was duped... tHANK YOU!!!


----------



## lilylondon1

I just compared to my mini. Looks authentic (mines 100% authentic)


----------



## Esterandtea

Thanks Lily - Anyone else???? Thanks!


----------



## Esterandtea

unoma said:


>


Hi Unoma - Could you please please have a look at the luggage mini pics I have just posted??? The internet sale was from Vestiairie.. Thanks!


----------



## Kmruss1

yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-smooth-calfskin-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-49460.htmlHello,
can you please help mw authenticate this bag?? 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-smooth-calfskin-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-49460.html


----------



## Kmruss1

Can you please authenticate this?? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee2e86d24


----------



## Esterandtea

Hi Unoma! Could you please help me with my blue Mini - I have posted it yesterday but I am not sure if you had seen it! Thanks for keeping us from being cheated


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi unoma! Appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. Thank you

ITEM: Celine-nano-black-with-SHW
Listing Number: 271922415577
Seller: ssugarrosess77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano...577?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4fd6c7d9


----------



## yudiyeh

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine trapeze! Thanks a lot!  

Item:Celine Trapeze Tan Calfskin Brand New

Listing Number:121696562969

Seller:bonniec1124

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c55ae2f19


----------



## unoma

lilylondon1 said:


> Please Authenticate :
> Item: black Celine phantom
> Item #: do not know
> Seller : Jschummerman on Posh Mark
> 
> Areas of concern (serial number starting with S)
> View attachment 3054309
> View attachment 3054310
> View attachment 3054319
> View attachment 3054320
> View attachment 3054325



Include link of the auction


----------



## unoma

Esterandtea said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Mini Pebbled
> Item Number: 1681671
> Seller: Vestiarie Collective (VC)
> Area of Concern: Is it authentic (serial number)
> 
> 
> Dear Authenticators
> I have not logged in in a while and I have made a stupid thing - I have purchased a Celine Luggage Mini without checking with you guys.  The bag was an internet sales from Vestiaire Collective, Reference number 1681671, date of sale 03.06.2015.  I have a limited time to file a claim under the paypal so please please help me to learn if I was duped... tHANK YOU!!!



Auth
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1681671.shtml


----------



## unoma

Kmruss1 said:


> yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-smooth-calfskin-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-49460.htmlHello,
> can you please help mw authenticate this bag??
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-smooth-calfskin-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-49460.html



Pls next time use the correct format.
Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Esterandtea said:


> Hi Unoma! Could you please help me with my blue Mini - I have posted it yesterday but I am not sure if you had seen it! Thanks for keeping us from being cheated



I have responded.


----------



## Esterandtea

Thank you dear Unoma [emoji1]


----------



## unoma

yudiyeh said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine trapeze! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze Tan Calfskin Brand New
> 
> Listing Number:121696562969
> 
> Seller:bonniec1124
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c55ae2f19



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Esterandtea said:


> Thank you dear Unoma [emoji1]


----------



## MonAmie

Hi!

Can you please help me authenticate this one?

Item: Auth Celine Paris Luggage Micro Bag Tote Smooth Leather Dune

Listing nr: 261954970237

Seller: titta3013

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261954970237&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## unoma

MonAmie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Auth Celine Paris Luggage Micro Bag Tote Smooth Leather Dune
> 
> Listing nr: 261954970237
> 
> Seller: titta3013
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261954970237&globalID=EBAY-US



Auth


----------



## pucci3985

please authenticate- 
celine trapeze

listing #-151737127369

seller-            katieru619

link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/151737127369?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

thank you in advance.


----------



## justb3u

Item: CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE TOTE DUNE WITH RECEIPT & TAGS
Listing Number: 161755009272
Seller: thecouturecartel 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161755009272
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate!http://www.ebay.com/usr/usjoshu_bhyr6do?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 
Celine mini luggage -souris

seller-           usjoshu_bhyr6do

listing #-261950651374

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/261950651374?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!
Lauren


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate- Celine trapeze

seller-           katieru619

listing #-151737127369

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/151737127369?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate- celine mini luggage souris

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/261950651374?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

seller-  usjoshu_bhyr6do

listing #-261950651374

Thank you! =-)


----------



## Pursefan123

Good evening! I'm relatively new to Celine and ebay, and would hugely appreciate your help authenticating this bag! Thank you VERY much!

Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Beige Nude With Tags Large MUST HAVE COLOR!!!
Listing Number: 141708060782
Seller: joyinpb
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141708060782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

...THANK YOU!


----------



## Butterbacon

Hi there,

can you anyone please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much.

flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/P19vxX
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/Xkw46u
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/0Wrt95
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/5MKf40
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/Yv3MEv
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/83F186
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/t7h2P0
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/W216J6
flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/s08092


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi unoma, please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much for your help.




ponydanc3r said:


> Hi unoma! Appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. Thank you
> 
> ITEM: Celine-nano-black-with-SHW
> Listing Number: 271922415577
> Seller: ssugarrosess77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano...577?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4fd6c7d9


----------



## Pursefan123

Nevermind - It looks like mine sold


----------



## _Rei_

Hi Unoma,

Me again! Would need your kind advice and help in authenticating the following Trapeze please:

Item: Cobalt Blue Watersnake Trapeze w/ GHW
Listing Number: 268228
Item Code #: sku_5582198574907
Seller: Olivia_71096
Link:http://http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/268228#topPage
(You can close off the login box and still view the listing)
Comments: I have attached a lot of other pics as the seller did not load them on the website but sent to me directly... The serial number is W-CU-0122 if the pic is unclear as the seller is unable to pull the tab out further. I hope these are enough to authenticate?

Thanks so much for preventing us from being scammed and God bless!


----------



## unoma

justb3u said:


> Item: CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE TOTE DUNE WITH RECEIPT & TAGS
> Listing Number: 161755009272
> Seller: thecouturecartel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161755009272
> Comments: Thank you!


Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Pursefan123 said:


> Good evening! I'm relatively new to Celine and ebay, and would hugely appreciate your help authenticating this bag! Thank you VERY much!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Beige Nude With Tags Large MUST HAVE COLOR!!!
> Listing Number: 141708060782
> Seller: joyinpb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141708060782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ...THANK YOU!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Butterbacon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can you anyone please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much.
> 
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/P19vxX
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/Xkw46u
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/0Wrt95
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/5MKf40
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/Yv3MEv
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/83F186
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/t7h2P0
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/W216J6
> flickr.com/gp/125937421@N06/s08092


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

_Rei_ said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Me again! Would need your kind advice and help in authenticating the following Trapeze please:
> 
> Item: Cobalt Blue Watersnake Trapeze w/ GHW
> Listing Number: 268228
> Item Code #: sku_5582198574907
> Seller: Olivia_71096
> Link:http://http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/268228#topPage
> (You can close off the login box and still view the listing)
> Comments: I have attached a lot of other pics as the seller did not load them on the website but sent to me directly... The serial number is W-CU-0122 if the pic is unclear as the seller is unable to pull the tab out further. I hope these are enough to authenticate?
> 
> Thanks so much for preventing us from being scammed and God bless!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## Butterbacon

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



Thanks Unoma.

I had it authenticated with realitycheckauthentications and they said it's fake. I haaaaaayte Beyond the Rack.


----------



## Kersti

Hi,

Could you kindly help me with the following bag from Vestiaire Collective:

Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage
Listing Number: 1751464
Seller:*DANICA*(United Kingdom)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1751464.shtml
Comments: Should I request for more close-ups of the shoulder strap and is there a serial nr in Nanos that I should see before buying?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## jennifer.brod

Gumtree: 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/genuine-celine-nano-/112351054
Please can you authenticate this for me thank you.


----------



## _Rei_

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth



 what would we do without you, Unoma? Thanks so much!!


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi! I accidentally submitted a best offer on eBay and she accepted in a few minutes before i could withdraw it! I love it but im abit skeptical before paying.. Can u pls help to authenticate this!! I know you dont authenticate listings that have ended but this was an accident submission of best offer I HOPE U CAN HELP ME!  

Item: celine cabas

Listing num: 281742384010

Seller: emarini

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281742384010&globalID=EBAY-SG 

MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## unoma

Kersti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you kindly help me with the following bag from Vestiaire Collective:
> 
> Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage
> Listing Number: 1751464
> Seller:*DANICA*(United Kingdom)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1751464.shtml
> Comments: Should I request for more close-ups of the shoulder strap and is there a serial nr in Nanos that I should see before buying?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi! I accidentally submitted a best offer on eBay and she accepted in a few minutes before i could withdraw it! I love it but im abit skeptical before paying.. Can u pls help to authenticate this!! I know you dont authenticate listings that have ended but this was an accident submission of best offer I HOPE U CAN HELP ME!
> 
> Item: celine cabas
> 
> Listing num: 281742384010
> 
> Seller: emarini
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281742384010&globalID=EBAY-SG
> 
> MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

_Rei_ said:


> what would we do without you, Unoma? Thanks so much!!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate- Celine Trapeze

seller-            katieru619

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/151737127369?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

listing #-151737127369

Thank you!


----------



## jmjk

Hello, please authenticate this small black Trio.

Item: Authentic Black Leather Celine Trio

Listing Number: 151740007376

Seller: san927

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item235468c3d0#shpCntId

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beans1212

Hi! I would love it if someone could help me authenticate this Celine. The price seems too good to be true. I'm buying my first Celine so I have a lot to learn. It seems the interior of her bag is different than most I've seen, but it could be because hers is from 2012. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Beige 
Listing Number: 221818974334
Seller: lindanilsenh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221818974334
Comments:


----------



## stellin

Hi Unoma, 

I had bought this 2 vintage Celine and had just received the items. As I have some concerns on the authenticity, hope you can help to authenticate.

Item 1
Item: Authentic CELINE C Macadam Pattern Canvas

Listing Number: 351435546838

Seller: eg-system

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/35143554...2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0

Item 2

Item: 100% Authentic CELINE Macadam Pattern Beige Shoulder Bag Vintage

Listing Number: 371361917392

Seller: eg-system

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/371361917392?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Much appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## Amy7Green

Hi Unoma, 
Could you authenticate this phantom for me? Thank you so much!

http://r.ebay.com/g95rWf


----------



## fuchsia14

Hi Unoma,
Will you pls help me authenticate this Nano:

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Citron
Listing Number:87402
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-citron-87402

Thank you in advance!


----------



## its_foxy

Hi again Unoma!! 

Could you take a look at:
Item: CELINE Phantom Leather Grey w/Pink Lining Bag (Trapeze Mini Luggage Nano)
Listing Number: 221819673730
Seller: 	jordanbr_84
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...g-Bag-Trapeze-Mini-Luggage-Nano-/221819673730

Thank you!


----------



## michelleishigh

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking









That's all she sent, hope its not too blur!


----------



## allbagsceline

hi Unoma!

hope you are well!

can you please authenticate this Celine? thank you! 

Item: Authentic Hunter Green Celine Phantom
Item number: 111695171791
Seller: hnaqua
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Hunter-Green-Celine-Phantom-Bag-/111695171791?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Kersti

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Additonal pics of the zipper and serial number added to the listing:

Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage
Listing Number: 1751464
Seller:*DANICA*(United Kingdom)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1751464.shtml

Thanks again!


----------



## unoma

Kersti said:


> Additonal pics of the zipper and serial number added to the listing:
> 
> Item: Black Leather Handbag Luggage
> Listing Number: 1751464
> Seller:*DANICA*(United Kingdom)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1751464.shtml
> 
> Thanks again!



Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

allbagsceline said:


> hi Unoma!
> 
> hope you are well!
> 
> can you please authenticate this Celine? thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Hunter Green Celine Phantom
> Item number: 111695171791
> Seller: hnaqua
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Hunter-Green-Celine-Phantom-Bag-/111695171791?nav=SEARCH



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Kersti

unoma said:


> Auth Nano




Many thanks unoma!


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> View attachment 3059265
> 
> View attachment 3059244
> View attachment 3059246
> 
> 
> That's all she sent, hope its not too blur!


Next time, please add the auction link.
Cabas is Auth


----------



## michelleishigh

unoma said:


> Next time, please add the auction link.
> 
> Cabas is Auth




Awesome thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## unoma

Amy7Green said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Could you authenticate this phantom for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/g95rWf



Use the correct format


----------



## unoma

stellin said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I had bought this 2 vintage Celine and had just received the items. As I have some concerns on the authenticity, hope you can help to authenticate.
> 
> Item 1
> Item: Authentic CELINE C Macadam Pattern Canvas
> 
> Listing Number: 351435546838
> 
> Seller: eg-system
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/35143554...2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0
> 
> Item 2
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic CELINE Macadam Pattern Beige Shoulder Bag Vintage
> 
> Listing Number: 371361917392
> 
> Seller: eg-system
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/371361917392?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Much appreciated and thanks in advance!



Pls use a third party.
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

Beans1212 said:


> Hi! I would love it if someone could help me authenticate this Celine. The price seems too good to be true. I'm buying my first Celine so I have a lot to learn. It seems the interior of her bag is different than most I've seen, but it could be because hers is from 2012.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Beige
> Listing Number: 221818974334
> Seller: lindanilsenh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221818974334
> Comments:



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jmjk said:


> Hello, please authenticate this small black Trio.
> 
> Item: Authentic Black Leather Celine Trio
> 
> Listing Number: 151740007376
> 
> Seller: san927
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item235468c3d0#shpCntId
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Ask for the following, imprint, serial number and all zipper marking on all three zipper head


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Awesome thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## unoma

Kersti said:


> Many thanks unoma!


----------



## maibueser

hi Unoma, 

can you authenticate this celine nano tricolor

thanks

item: celine nano tricolor

listing #: 181795587145

seller: luvhighfashion888

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...458210201202969413&_qi=RTM2067268#ht_66wt_785

thanks a lot!


----------



## sarah polo

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Pebbled Leather
Listing number: 151741382538
Seller: Pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151741382538
Comments: Can someone please authenticate this purse. I bought and received but am unsure. I will attach additional photos of the bag.


----------



## materialgirlclk

Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thanks a bunch. Have a lovely weekend!
Item number:181772044111 
Seller:tf3252254
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181772044111?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## materialgirlclk

*Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thanks a bunch. Have a lovely weekend!

Item: 261956320506

Seller:anosh.anosh

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261956320506?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## Evyt17

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Luggage-Phantom-in-Smooth-Calfskin-/131551190893?nav=SEARCH

Item authentic celine luggage phantom in smooth calfskin
Listing Number131551190893
Seller heus959


----------



## Sariel

Hi unoma,

Please authenticate the following: 

Item: Celine Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 100846298
Seller: LV Coach Celine Furla
Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/celine-luggage-bag-ID6P8Jc.html#:e7cb6422bc

Thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi experts, Please help me authenticate this Celine bag:

Item: Celine Blue/Black Satchel
Listing Num: 221819589828
Seller: Diana-Flores
Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/221819589828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you so much.


----------



## unoma

sarah polo said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Pebbled Leather
> Listing number: 151741382538
> Seller: Pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151741382538
> Comments: Can someone please authenticate this purse. I bought and received but am unsure. I will attach additional photos of the bag.



Fake


----------



## unoma

materialgirlclk said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thanks a bunch. Have a lovely weekend!
> Item number:181772044111
> Seller:tf3252254
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181772044111?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

Sariel said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 100846298
> Seller: LV Coach Celine Furla
> Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/celine-luggage-bag-ID6P8Jc.html#:e7cb6422bc
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Evyt17 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Luggage-Phantom-in-Smooth-Calfskin-/131551190893?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Item authentic celine luggage phantom in smooth calfskin
> Listing Number131551190893
> Seller heus959



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

casseyelsie said:


> Hi experts, Please help me authenticate this Celine bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Blue/Black Satchel
> Listing Num: 221819589828
> Seller: Diana-Flores
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/221819589828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you so much.



Ask for zipper marking.


----------



## sarah polo

unoma said:


> Auth Nano



Hi Unoma,

 Thank you so much for helping me authenticate the last nano link i sent you! Can you please authenticate this one as well?
Thank you 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Vermilion Calfskin Tote Bag
Listing Number: 201384105500
Seller: lvauthentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201384105500


----------



## maibueser

Hi Unoma 

Can you authenticate this for me?

Item: Auth Celine Tri color Nano 

Listing # : 181795587145

Seller: luvhighfashion888

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...RTM2067268#ht_66wt_785&rmvSB=true#ht_66wt_785

I already bought this purse and just wanna make sure it is real

Thank you so much UNOMA


----------



## ho_chris

Hi, kindly help to authenticate this. TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=111710216920&rt=nc


----------



## Evyt17

please help me authenticate

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...d&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=181795483875&rt=nc

Item  Authentic Beige Celine Luggage Phantom Bag Good Condition
listing number  261955960761
seller  vlady-kazar

Thanks!


----------



## laura.west11

Could someone please help me authenticate this Celine trapeze? Thank you so much!!!

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: (serial number) W MP 0192
Seller: katieru619 (eBay)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...crW3iiIQB2laNEJ91DJ9s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I've only ever purchased a mini and I have no idea how you can authenticate a trapeze. I've already purchased this bag, but will stop the shipment if it is a fake.


----------



## unoma

laura.west11 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this Celine trapeze? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: (serial number) W MP 0192
> Seller: katieru619 (eBay)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...crW3iiIQB2laNEJ91DJ9s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I've only ever purchased a mini and I have no idea how you can authenticate a trapeze. I've already purchased this bag, but will stop the shipment if it is a fake.



Need to zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Evyt17 said:


> please help me authenticate
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...d&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=181795483875&rt=nc
> 
> Item  Authentic Beige Celine Luggage Phantom Bag Good Condition
> listing number  261955960761
> seller  vlady-kazar
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

maibueser said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Can you authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Auth Celine Tri color Nano
> 
> Listing # : 181795587145
> 
> Seller: luvhighfashion888
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...RTM2067268#ht_66wt_785&rmvSB=true#ht_66wt_785
> 
> I already bought this purse and just wanna make sure it is real
> 
> Thank you so much UNOMA



Fake


----------



## unoma

sarah polo said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me authenticate the last nano link i sent you! Can you please authenticate this one as well?
> Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Vermilion Calfskin Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 201384105500
> Seller: lvauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201384105500



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## scout001

Hi Unoma,

Could you kindly help out with this bag -

Item - Celine Phantom
Item # 111713054698
Seller - jagbu
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/111713054698?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


Thank you!


----------



## scout001

And this one - 

Item - Celine Cabas Phantom
Item # 121691737925
Seller - stylefaves
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/121691737925?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## ho_chris

Hi Unoma,

Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine Phantom.


Thanks


----------



## hikkichan

Hi Unoma,

Could you please authenticate this for me?

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Nano
Listing Number: Bought from an offline store
Seller: Designer bag reseller in Malaysia
Link: Bought from an offline store
Comments: The store has a 100% money refund if it is not authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## hikkichan

hikkichan said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Nano
> Listing Number: Bought from an offline store
> Seller: Designer bag reseller in Malaysia
> Link: Bought from an offline store
> Comments: The store has a 100% money refund if it is not authentic
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Oh my! I don't know why the pictures are not straight after uploading. Sorry about that! I'm not sure how to rotate it properly because it was fine before I uploaded them.


----------



## hikkichan

hikkichan said:


> Oh my! I don't know why the pictures are not straight after uploading. Sorry about that! I'm not sure how to rotate it properly because it was fine before I uploaded them.



Here is another picture of the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Olga Mac

Hi unoma,

Please authenticate the following: 

Item: Celine Trapeze Embossed Crocodile 
Listing Number: (serial number) S TB 1111
Seller: Private offline


http://s017.radikal.ru/i432/1507/24/aad19a42386a.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i600/1507/93/fa93c7b2439a.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i629/1507/fe/cb58a7b7b2a3.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1507/4d/9d60d1b316e0.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i403/1507/a5/8cb64d6a3fb8.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i434/1507/c8/1647c69442ce.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1507/e2/ecf138f32045.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i401/1507/cc/85950e31551d.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i419/1507/54/4dbea844ba07.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1507/d4/5cca7f541137.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## materialgirlclk

Hello, Happy Sunday. I'm still on the hunt for an auth Celine. Please assist in authenticating this bag. Thank you. 
Item: Red Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
Listing Numbe: 1729792​Seller:CLAUDIA (Italy) 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-handbag-luggage-phantom-celine-1729792.shtml


----------



## materialgirlclk

Hello again. Thank you for being so helpful. Please auth this bag also. Thank you so much. 
Item: Red Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 1689695​Seller: JULIA (United Kingdom) 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...line/red-leather-handbag-celine-1689695.shtml
Comments:


----------



## Esterandtea

Olga Mac said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Embossed Crocodile
> Listing Number: (serial number) S TB 1111
> Seller: Private offline
> 
> 
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i432/1507/24/aad19a42386a.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i600/1507/93/fa93c7b2439a.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i629/1507/fe/cb58a7b7b2a3.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1507/4d/9d60d1b316e0.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i403/1507/a5/8cb64d6a3fb8.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i434/1507/c8/1647c69442ce.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1507/e2/ecf138f32045.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i401/1507/cc/85950e31551d.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i419/1507/54/4dbea844ba07.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1507/d4/5cca7f541137.jpg
> 
> Thanks!




Hi! I can not attest to authenticity but the inner part of the handle seems to be broken, close to the bottom, left side, when looking at the front of the bag - please use caution


----------



## Esterandtea

Esterandtea said:


> Hi! I can not attest to authenticity but the inner part of the handle seems to be broken, close to the bottom, left side, when looking at the front of the bag - please use caution




Also the main zipper seems too short


----------



## xoo

Hi experts, please authenticate the following:
Item: Celine Classic Box
Listing#: 397372032
Seller: mitameinochi
Link: here
Thank you!


----------



## jmjk

jmjk said:


> Hello, please authenticate this small black Trio.
> 
> Item: Authentic Black Leather Celine Trio
> 
> Listing Number: 151740007376
> 
> Seller: san927
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item235468c3d0#shpCntId
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, I have attached the additional requested photos. Thanks!


----------



## lolaluvsu

Hi all, can I get your help with this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231605334451?redirect=mobile


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I would really appreciate help with this old Celine bag.

Item Name: Celine Vintage Bag
Item Num: 141714832179
Seller: insouciance98
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141714832179?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much.


----------



## laura.west11

Hi Unoma!

Could you please help me authenticate this nano? Thank you!!

Item: Celine Nano

Listing Number: serial number W AT 0174 or W CU 0174

Seller: richgirlscollection

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280372f23a

Comments:  I can't see a marking on the zipper, not sure if that is okay? Also, two serial numbers


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> hi unoma,
> 
> could you kindly help out with this bag -
> 
> item - celine phantom
> item # 111713054698
> seller - jagbu
> link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/111713054698?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&sspagename=strk:mebidx:it#vitabs_0
> thank you!


nm


----------



## unoma

ho_chris said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine Phantom.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

hikkichan said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Nano
> Listing Number: Bought from an offline store
> Seller: Designer bag reseller in Malaysia
> Link: Bought from an offline store
> Comments: The store has a 100% money refund if it is not authentic
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!





hikkichan said:


> Oh my! I don't know why the pictures are not straight after uploading. Sorry about that! I'm not sure how to rotate it properly because it was fine before I uploaded them.





hikkichan said:


> Here is another picture of the bottom of the bag.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Olga Mac said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Embossed Crocodile
> Listing Number: (serial number) S TB 1111
> Seller: Private offline
> 
> 
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i432/1507/24/aad19a42386a.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i600/1507/93/fa93c7b2439a.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i629/1507/fe/cb58a7b7b2a3.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1507/4d/9d60d1b316e0.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i403/1507/a5/8cb64d6a3fb8.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i434/1507/c8/1647c69442ce.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1507/e2/ecf138f32045.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i401/1507/cc/85950e31551d.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i419/1507/54/4dbea844ba07.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1507/d4/5cca7f541137.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

materialgirlclk said:


> Hello, Happy Sunday. I'm still on the hunt for an auth Celine. Please assist in authenticating this bag. Thank you.
> Item: Red Leather Handbag Luggage Phantom
> Listing Numbe: 1729792​Seller:CLAUDIA (Italy)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-handbag-luggage-phantom-celine-1729792.shtml



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

materialgirlclk said:


> Hello again. Thank you for being so helpful. Please auth this bag also. Thank you so much.
> Item: Red Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 1689695​Seller: JULIA (United Kingdom)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...line/red-leather-handbag-celine-1689695.shtml
> Comments:[/QUOTESerial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

xoo said:


> Hi experts, please authenticate the following:
> Item: Celine Classic Box
> Listing#: 397372032
> Seller: mitameinochi
> Link: here
> Thank you!


Serial number, zipper marking and inside imprints


----------



## unoma

jmjk said:


> Hi, I have attached the additional requested photos. Thanks!



I would pass


----------



## unoma

laura.west11 said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this nano? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> 
> Listing Number: serial number W AT 0174 or W CU 0174
> 
> Seller: richgirlscollection
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280372f23a
> 
> Comments:  I can't see a marking on the zipper, not sure if that is okay? Also, two serial numbers



Fake


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


item: 111716302977


----------



## hobogirl77

oops sorry

ITEM: 111716302977
LISTING: CELINE MINI TRICOLOR
SELLER: USWEN 4aHERKG
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02cf8081


THANK U!


----------



## ciaocynthia

can someone help authenticate this handbag on ebay?

item: celine mini
style: 165213HSC
color: 04FG
ebay seller:  riding plum
url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261957692713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


thank you  
cynthia


----------



## ciaocynthia

Authenticate this handbag.  I need some assistance.  My first time.

item: Celine Brown Mini Luggage Leather Tote Handbag
Listing:  111713072754
seller:  thewrld
LINK:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Brow...g-/111713072754?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

comments:  It looks to be authentic. There's an 8 on the zipper.
thank you so much cynthia


----------



## youngforever

Authenticate this


----------



## Smoothop

hobogirl77 said:


> oops sorry
> 
> ITEM: 111716302977
> LISTING: CELINE MINI TRICOLOR
> SELLER: USWEN 4aHERKG
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02cf8081
> 
> 
> THANK U!


Watch it ! The seller has put a 'BUY NOW' link  in the description......a clear sign of dishonesty.


----------



## xjp

Hi bag sisters/brothers,

Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 291512039449
Seller: opaci_opaci
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291512039449
Comments: Seller sent a photo of receipt upon request: REF NO: 164433DFT
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you so much !! xx


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 
> item: 111716302977





hobogirl77 said:


> oops sorry
> 
> ITEM: 111716302977
> LISTING: CELINE MINI TRICOLOR
> SELLER: USWEN 4aHERKG
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02cf8081
> 
> 
> THANK U!



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ciaocynthia said:


> can someone help authenticate this handbag on ebay?
> 
> item: celine mini
> style: 165213HSC
> color: 04FG
> ebay seller:  riding plum
> url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261957692713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you
> cynthia



Auth


----------



## unoma

ciaocynthia said:


> Authenticate this handbag.  I need some assistance.  My first time.
> 
> item: Celine Brown Mini Luggage Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing:  111713072754
> seller:  thewrld
> LINK:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Brow...g-/111713072754?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> comments:  It looks to be authentic. There's an 8 on the zipper.
> thank you so much cynthia



Auth


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Hi bag sisters/brothers,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 291512039449
> Seller: opaci_opaci
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291512039449
> Comments: Seller sent a photo of receipt upon request: REF NO: 164433DFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064205
> 
> 
> Thank you so much !! xx



Mini is a Fake


----------



## ciaocynthia

item:  celine phantom
listing:  231615715312
seller    rlibutti84
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231615715312?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

comments: please authenticate. unfamiliar w bag, have requested
photo of tag fr & bk. thank you


----------



## ciaocynthia

Item : celine Paris pink pebbled leather handbag tote bauletto boston bag
listing:  381314685575
seller: opherty
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381314685575?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

comments.


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


 thanks


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

I recently bought this celine bag online, I was unsure about the authenticity so I asked the seller and she said it was 100% genuine and it was brought from Dubai in Bloomingdales. It comes with dust bag and cards but I just need some reassuring! Apparently it's from the 2013 October collection but I'm not sure &#128560; help!!!!


----------



## xsmiles

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: New 2015 Celine Black Nano Smooth Leather Luggage Messenger Bag
Listing Number: 181784834709
Seller: kcali8496
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-Ce...709?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53387295


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SparklingVintag

Hi, I was given this bag to sell by one of my consignors. I want to make sure it is authentic before I list it. I have tried to find one like it but have not found one as of yet. Also, is this a vintage bag. I have tried to find information on Céline vintage bags but have not yet found any information. TIA
Item: Celine
Serial Number DM94


----------



## ciaocynthia

Item: celine luggage tote fluorescent pink
listing: ebay   161762796224
seller: cgoetting08
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161762796224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment:  a smoking' beautiful hot pink bag. so gorgeous that I am blinded by how hot it is and can't tell if it's authentic.  I think it is in my opinion but am asking your your assistance.  Please authenticate.  Thank you in advance.
Photo below


----------



## elainejulianna

Item name: Celine Phantom Crocodile Black
Item Number: 131548868653
Seller id: jb3fitness24

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...adFcTmNr1p6S%2BT0ttyI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I have attached my own pictures as well. This is a preowned item or so it says.

Thank you!


----------



## ciaocynthia

Hello, I think i've been posting in "authenticate bags" and
when I look for my thread, it's been moved. I don't know where
it's been moved to. Cynthia


----------



## fuchsia14

Hi Unoma,

Pls help me authenticate this bag:

Item name: Celine Large Trio Navy Black
Item Number: 321807393829
Seller id: lissy_pinkkix
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Larg...xk3iZs7g9K5tzOxzSnqbw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ciaocynthia

item: celine luggage tote fluorescent pink
Listing: 161762796224
Seller: cgoetting08
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161762796224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment: Is it possible to authenticate this bag? I believe it's good, but heck, I could be wrong, won't be the first time.  photo attached.  Hopefully i got this in the write area. cynthia


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> thanks


----------



## unoma

Lilycjaxxx said:


> I recently bought this celine bag online, I was unsure about the authenticity so I asked the seller and she said it was 100% genuine and it was brought from Dubai in Bloomingdales. It comes with dust bag and cards but I just need some reassuring! Apparently it's from the 2013 October collection but I'm not sure &#128560; help!!!!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

xsmiles said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: New 2015 Celine Black Nano Smooth Leather Luggage Messenger Bag
> Listing Number: 181784834709
> Seller: kcali8496
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-Ce...709?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53387295
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

SparklingVintag said:


> Hi, I was given this bag to sell by one of my consignors. I want to make sure it is authentic before I list it. I have tried to find one like it but have not found one as of yet. Also, is this a vintage bag. I have tried to find information on Céline vintage bags but have not yet found any information. TIA
> Item: Celine
> Serial Number DM94


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

elainejulianna said:


> Item name: Celine Phantom Crocodile Black
> Item Number: 131548868653
> Seller id: jb3fitness24
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...adFcTmNr1p6S%2BT0ttyI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I have attached my own pictures as well. This is a preowned item or so it says.
> 
> Thank you!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Pls help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item name: Celine Large Trio Navy Black
> Item Number: 321807393829
> Seller id: lissy_pinkkix
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Larg...xk3iZs7g9K5tzOxzSnqbw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

ciaocynthia said:


> item: celine luggage tote fluorescent pink
> Listing: 161762796224
> Seller: cgoetting08
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161762796224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment: Is it possible to authenticate this bag? I believe it's good, but heck, I could be wrong, won't be the first time.  photo attached.  Hopefully i got this in the write area. cynthia



Fake


----------



## mamoizelle

Item: Celine 16824 3lug Luggage NANO Citron Calfskin Shoulder Bag Sbhw MPRS
Listing Number: 361336765110
Seller: lvauthentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-1682...33d8b9c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=151506694168
Comments: Hi Unoma, need your advice if this celine nano is fake or authentic. Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## sweetD

Hi! I just purchased this in ebay. Hope you could still help me authenticate the item. Thanks so much in advance!
Item: celine envelope bag
Item#: 291509620059
Seller: my21dy
Working link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291509620059&globalID=EBAY-PH


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Item: Celine 16824 3lug Luggage NANO Citron Calfskin Shoulder Bag Sbhw MPRS
> Listing Number: 361336765110
> Seller: lvauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-1682...33d8b9c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=151506694168
> Comments: Hi Unoma, need your advice if this celine nano is fake or authentic. Thank you so much Unoma!



Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## tdotpf

Please help me authenticate the following bag

Item: Celine nano
Listing number: 121693561123 (ebay item number)
Seller: bonniec1124
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121693561123?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you so much


----------



## elainejulianna

Thank you so much. I have been trying to prove to the seller all day and I'm so glad to have received the same answer not just from you but another authentication service site I paid for. You are awesome for identifying fake bags for people and saving them from scam!


----------



## lolaluvsu

Item name: Celine Blue and white woven checkered Sneakers
Item Number: 231605334451
Seller id: yddet429

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231605334451?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Xmj2015

Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you very much!

Item name: Celine Gray crocodile embassed phantom tote bag
Seller: aim4mitch2012
Item number: 151746905167
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gray...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2354d2044f


----------



## Xmj2015

Also, can you please authenticate this bag too? Thank you!!!

Item name: authentic Celine phantom medium luggage handbag in navy blue bullhide calfskin
Seller: jlovesbags 
Item number: 191618668792
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...792?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9d5cd8f8


----------



## Xmj2015

can you also authenticate this Celine bag as well? Thank you!!

Item name: Celine phantom luggage
Item number: 261966511822 
Seller: Jennylasvegas11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...209901f&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=191618668792


----------



## unoma

tdotpf said:


> Please help me authenticate the following bag
> 
> Item: Celine nano
> Listing number: 121693561123 (ebay item number)
> Seller: bonniec1124
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121693561123?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you so much



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

elainejulianna said:


> Thank you so much. I have been trying to prove to the seller all day and I'm so glad to have received the same answer not just from you but another authentication service site I paid for. You are awesome for identifying fake bags for people and saving them from scam!



Thank you hun and better luck next time


----------



## unoma

lolaluvsu said:


> Item name: Celine Blue and white woven checkered Sneakers
> Item Number: 231605334451
> Seller id: yddet429
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231605334451?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Cant help you with shoes


----------



## unoma

Xmj2015 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Celine Gray crocodile embassed phantom tote bag
> Seller: aim4mitch2012
> Item number: 151746905167
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gray...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2354d2044f



Auth


----------



## unoma

Xmj2015 said:


> can you also authenticate this Celine bag as well? Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Celine phantom luggage
> Item number: 261966511822
> Seller: Jennylasvegas11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...209901f&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=191618668792



Auth


----------



## youngforever

Authenticate


----------



## youngforever

Hi in new to this site how may I add a link to an item I like to authenticate ?
Please advise
Thank you all


----------



## anris96

Item: Celine Blade Flap Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:121703747416
Seller: luxe_global_trading
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blad...ut-3500-/121703747416?pb=14&&autorefresh=true
Comments: Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## teresas

Hi,

can i ask for your opinion on this bag, please? The auction has ended but it is still available.
Is it authentic Celine bag?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Blac Pebbled Bag
Listing Number: 171821593968
Seller: muncho72
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...NTzq3aHv%2BARCdAS8CZE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## hikkichan

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



Hi Unoma,

Based on your advice, I contacted and made a payment to Authenticate4u.com last Sunday. I've sent a follow up email, sent a message through their contact form and also try contacting Lesley via tPF but there is no response. All I got was an automatic reply saying it will take 72 hours for an evaluation and up to a week for a full evaluation.

It has been more than 72 hours. Does anyone here know if Authenticate4u.com is on break or something? Do they have a fast turnaround time or do they take time to reply? This is urgent and I don't know what else to do. Help!


----------



## jdragonx3

Please authenticate this Celine nano!


Item:  Celine Nano Black Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: A Blast From The Past
Link:  https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...hard-to-get-black-pebble-leather/id-v_688272/
Comments: When you click on the photo to zoom in, there will additional pictures of the bag


Thank you!


----------



## Francescatmeow

Hi all, am from Singapore and we have a online shopping app that's very popular called carousell, if possible do help me authenticate his gorgeous celine phantom in indigo. Thanks in advance!

Item: authentic celine phantom in indigo
Listing Number: ?
Seller: hatterstreet
Link: http://carousell.com/p/18641685/
Comments: seller said was a gift thus no receipt only tags and dust bag, purchased in Greece during Feb 2015


----------



## Smoothop

hikkichan said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Based on your advice, I contacted and made a payment to Authenticate4u.com last Sunday. I've sent a follow up email, sent a message through their contact form and also try contacting Lesley via tPF but there is no response. All I got was an automatic reply saying it will take 72 hours for an evaluation and up to a week for a full evaluation.
> 
> It has been more than 72 hours. Does anyone here know if Authenticate4u.com is on break or something? Do they have a fast turnaround time or do they take time to reply? This is urgent and I don't know what else to do. Help!



Get on to *****************.com they are super quick...had the same problem as you with authenticate4u! You will get a refund of the money you paid too.


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate I think I heard good things about portero just wanted to make sure :]


item: celine mini tri color
seller: portero
listing N/A
link: http://www.portero.com/celine-luggage-tricolor-leather-mini-2


thanks


----------



## jianjaneyang

Hi, please help me authenticate this handbag, I'm bidding on it. 

Name: Celine trapeze
Item number: 231622574118
Seller: modacamino
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231622574118&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## epithermal

Dear Unoma,

Please help authenticate when you are available. I had the strangest viber conversation with this person. She is nice but regarding the zippers, she told me that  only one of the zippers on the bag  showed the number 8 and that it meant the "size of the zipper". Is this true? I looked at the black  suede phantom luggage I bought which you authenticated previously and for all the zipper pulls, there was the number "1".  

Item name: Pre owned Celine micro luggage in camel
Seller: Bagsandmore
Item number: 73147333
Link: http://olx.ph/item/pre-owned-celine-micro-luggage-in-camel-ID4VUXH.html?p=24#ba3bfeb7ed
http://olx.ph/73147333

Thanks so much again in advance!


----------



## ciaocynthia

Authenticate this celine shoulder handbag


item:  celine shoulder bag leather brown
listing:  311400358482
seller: elady
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311400358482?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

comment: very difficult to read authenticity tag. Is it supposed to say Made in Italy?
Strange her description read Made in China.  I emailed seller and pointed this out, and said i needed a photo of tag.  Please help authenticate this handbag. thank you .


----------



## epithermal

unoma said:


> I need to see clear zipper marking (on all the zipper head)
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261939173276...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261939173276&_rdc=1



Hi Unoma, 


The seller promised me all the zipper photos but they never arrived  

I steered clear of the item  since 

In hindsight, I was able to come across TPF member sweetD's posts regarding the same seller prior to mine and you told her it was fake!


Thanks much for your priceless and tireless help in authenticating! It is so appreciated!!!


----------



## epithermal

Dear Unoma,

I would like to tug at your heartstrings to help authenticate this Gray Medium Celine Tie Bag I bought this afternoon at their showroom in Libis. 

item: Celine Black Felt/Calf Medium Tie Bag
listing: FB  listing only
seller: The Bag Hub
link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k17qya317tf4d70/AAB1rOeDfKXc8uePlcAmos8Za?dl=0


Comments:  Everything looks ok but since there is scant information as for the authentication of Celine tie medium felt bags, and the 3rd party authenticators might be delayed, I just had to be sure because I have 1 week from today to prove if it is authentic or not to get a refund. I am attaching a link for all relevant photos to aid you in determining authenticity. I hope you can help me with this request 


Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

anris96 said:


> Item: Celine Blade Flap Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number:121703747416
> Seller: luxe_global_trading
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blad...ut-3500-/121703747416?pb=14&&autorefresh=true
> Comments: Thanks a lot for your help!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> can i ask for your opinion on this bag, please? The auction has ended but it is still available.
> Is it authentic Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Blac Pebbled Bag
> Listing Number: 171821593968
> Seller: muncho72
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...NTzq3aHv%2BARCdAS8CZE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



Auth


----------



## unoma

hikkichan said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Based on your advice, I contacted and made a payment to Authenticate4u.com last Sunday. I've sent a follow up email, sent a message through their contact form and also try contacting Lesley via tPF but there is no response. All I got was an automatic reply saying it will take 72 hours for an evaluation and up to a week for a full evaluation.
> 
> It has been more than 72 hours. Does anyone here know if Authenticate4u.com is on break or something? Do they have a fast turnaround time or do they take time to reply? This is urgent and I don't know what else to do. Help!



Have you gotten a reply? Good luck


----------



## unoma

jdragonx3 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine nano!
> 
> 
> Item:  Celine Nano Black Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: A Blast From The Past
> Link:  https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...hard-to-get-black-pebble-leather/id-v_688272/
> Comments: When you click on the photo to zoom in, there will additional pictures of the bag
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

Francescatmeow said:


> Hi all, am from Singapore and we have a online shopping app that's very popular called carousell, if possible do help me authenticate his gorgeous celine phantom in indigo. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: authentic celine phantom in indigo
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller: hatterstreet
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/18641685/
> Comments: seller said was a gift thus no receipt only tags and dust bag, purchased in Greece during Feb 2015


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate I think I heard good things about portero just wanted to make sure :]
> 
> 
> item: celine mini tri color
> seller: portero
> listing N/A
> link: http://www.portero.com/celine-luggage-tricolor-leather-mini-2
> 
> 
> thanks



Auth


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this handbag, I'm bidding on it.
> 
> Name: Celine trapeze
> Item number: 231622574118
> Seller: modacamino
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231622574118&globalID=EBAY-US



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Please help authenticate when you are available. I had the strangest viber conversation with this person. She is nice but regarding the zippers, she told me that  only one of the zippers on the bag  showed the number 8 and that it meant the "size of the zipper". Is this true? I looked at the black  suede phantom luggage I bought which you authenticated previously and for all the zipper pulls, there was the number "1".
> 
> Item name: Pre owned Celine micro luggage in camel
> Seller: Bagsandmore
> Item number: 73147333
> Link: http://olx.ph/item/pre-owned-celine-micro-luggage-in-camel-ID4VUXH.html?p=24#ba3bfeb7ed
> http://olx.ph/73147333
> 
> Thanks so much again in advance!



I cant authenticate with one photo.


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> 
> The seller promised me all the zipper photos but they never arrived
> 
> I steered clear of the item  since
> 
> In hindsight, I was able to come across TPF member sweetD's posts regarding the same seller prior to mine and you told her it was fake!
> 
> 
> Thanks much for your priceless and tireless help in authenticating! It is so appreciated!!!



Since the seller cant be bothered to send you more photos, pass on it


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> I would like to tug at your heartstrings to help authenticate this Gray Medium Celine Tie Bag I bought this afternoon at their showroom in Libis.
> 
> item: Celine Black Felt/Calf Medium Tie Bag
> listing: FB  listing only
> seller: The Bag Hub
> link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k17qya317tf4d70/AAB1rOeDfKXc8uePlcAmos8Za?dl=0
> 
> 
> Comments:  Everything looks ok but since there is scant information as for the authentication of Celine tie medium felt bags, and the 3rd party authenticators might be delayed, I just had to be sure because I have 1 week from today to prove if it is authentic or not to get a refund. I am attaching a link for all relevant photos to aid you in determining authenticity. I hope you can help me with this request
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## epithermal

unoma said:


> I cant authenticate with one photo.



Hi Unoma! 

here is the link to the photos she sent me:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tgoj07d10kkdwm2/AAB4IcdA3iAfZPnwTWx2Y2b3a?dl=0

I hope this helps.


----------



## epithermal

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



I understand. Thanks much. I was hoping that if it gets authenticated, I will contribute it to either our Hall of Shame if fake or Celine Reference Library for info. Thanks again


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> here is the link to the photos she sent me:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tgoj07d10kkdwm2/AAB4IcdA3iAfZPnwTWx2Y2b3a?dl=0
> 
> I hope this helps.



Auth


----------



## epithermal

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Muchos grracias Unoma!!!!


----------



## hikkichan

Smoothop said:


> Get on to *****************.com they are super quick...had the same problem as you with authenticate4u! You will get a refund of the money you paid too.



Authenticate4U.com finally replied with an evaluation so all is well!


----------



## hikkichan

unoma said:


> Have you gotten a reply? Good luck



I got a reply last night. Thanks!


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Auth


 thanx!


----------



## hobogirl77

another one please


NAME; CELINE TRI COLOR MINI
SELLER; VINTAGE LAB
ITEM; 391198759659
LINK; http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini-Luggage-Tricolor-Indigo-Blue-Black-Smooth-Calf-


THANKS


----------



## maibueser

hi unoma,

can you authenticate this please?

name: authentic celine tricolor micro luggage(black/beige/brown)

seller:s3ls3l

link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/16176313376...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_234wt_1086

TIA


----------



## unoma

maibueser said:


> hi unoma,
> 
> can you authenticate this please?
> 
> name: authentic celine tricolor micro luggage(black/beige/brown)
> 
> seller:s3ls3l
> 
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/16176313376...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_234wt_1086
> 
> TIA


Auth


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> another one please
> 
> 
> NAME; CELINE TRI COLOR MINI
> SELLER; VINTAGE LAB
> ITEM; 391198759659
> LINK; http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini-Luggage-Tricolor-Indigo-Blue-Black-Smooth-Calf-
> 
> 
> THANKS



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/39119875965...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=391198759659&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

hikkichan said:


> Authenticate4U.com finally replied with an evaluation so all is well!





hikkichan said:


> I got a reply last night. Thanks!



Good


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> thanx!


----------



## unoma

epithermal said:


> Muchos grracias Unoma!!!!


----------



## Ms. Khaii

Hello experts,

Please authenticate this

Item: Celine Small Black Trio Crossbody Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 301683726477
Seller: totallyauthentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...y-Clutch-Bag-Authentic-New-2015-/301683726477

Comments: Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Jperez44

Hello I am new to this forum and would like help authenticating this bag 

Look at this on eBay:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131551498413&globalID=EBAY-US

NWT Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor  Blue Black Beige Calf Leather Tote Bag 

Item: Celine tricolor mini luggage
Seller deals_day


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Hello!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage (suede and leather)
I recently brought this item and have already received it so therefore do not have a link etc however i can provide as many pictures as needed due to having the item on me.

I recently brought this item online, the seller reassured me that it was 100% genuine and said she brought it from bloomingdales dubai and is from the 2013 october collection but I'm just not sure its authentic!! I'm trying to be hopeful but don't have this knowledge as need some assistance!

thank you!


----------



## teresas

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much!


----------



## teresas

Hi unoma,

Could you please have a look at 2 bags below for authentication 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 381322936363
Seller: twenty28
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381322936...rkparms=gh1g=I381322936363.N7.S1.M1310.R2.TR5

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing number:141705818739
Seller: ktktla
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141705818739?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## Caramilla

Hello , can you please authenticate this one for me , thanx ; ) 
Item : authentic celine nano luggage mini handbag tri-color baby beauty love
Listing number : 221829622923
Seller: teatrodiamoda
Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221829622923&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## hlinmaxwell

Hi. Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 171856556602
Seller: richgirlscollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171856556602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!


----------



## hlinmaxwell

hlinmaxwell said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 171856556602
> Seller: richgirlscollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171856556602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry, just searched and saw you already said this one was a fake.


----------



## hlinmaxwell

Can you please authenticate this one?

item - celine nano luggage
item - 252027210004
seller - patus-myyxw
link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252027210004?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Krivers

Smoothop said:


> Get on to *****************.com they are super quick...had the same problem as you with authenticate4u! You will get a refund of the money you paid too.


I used realitycheckauthentications Kaleigh is awesome


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma, please find the additional photo below. The bag was authenticated by Vestiaire collective but I have doubt looking at the zipper marking. Please could you help me take a look if it's fake or authentic Unoma. I only have 48 hours to return it if it's fake. Thank you so much!


----------



## mamoizelle

Item: Celine Nano Yellow Leather*
Listing Number: 1710351
Seller: Dina Luxe (her Facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/dina.luxe.1?fref=nf*)
Link:http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sa...-1710351.shtml
Comments: Hi Unoma, I rewrite to follow the correct format in case you ask me to. I have 48 hours to return the bag to Vestiaire Collective if it's fake. I have doubt because there is no number 8 or letter I on the zipper marking unlike my Celine trapeze and box. The bag was authenticated by Vestiaire collective but I'd like to ask your advice. Thank you so much Unoma! What would we do without you. Wish you a lovely weekend.


----------



## mamoizelle

mamoizelle said:


> Hi Unoma, please find the additional photo below. The bag was authenticated by Vestiaire collective but I have doubt looking at the zipper marking. Please could you help me take a look if it's fake or authentic Unoma. I only have 48 hours to return it if it's fake. Thank you so much!



And the zipper marking of front pocket


----------



## unoma

Ms. Khaii said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please authenticate this
> 
> Item: Celine Small Black Trio Crossbody Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 301683726477
> Seller: totallyauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...y-Clutch-Bag-Authentic-New-2015-/301683726477
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Jperez44 said:


> Hello I am new to this forum and would like help authenticating this bag
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131551498413&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> NWT Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor  Blue Black Beige Calf Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Item: Celine tricolor mini luggage
> Seller deals_day



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Caramilla said:


> Hello , can you please authenticate this one for me , thanx ; )
> Item : authentic celine nano luggage mini handbag tri-color baby beauty love
> Listing number : 221829622923
> Seller: teatrodiamoda
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221829622923&globalID=EBAY-US



Fake


----------



## unoma

hlinmaxwell said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 171856556602
> Seller: richgirlscollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171856556602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for zipper marking on the front pocket of the bag.


----------



## unoma

Lilycjaxxx said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage (suede and leather)
> I recently brought this item and have already received it so therefore do not have a link etc however i can provide as many pictures as needed due to having the item on me.
> 
> I recently brought this item online, the seller reassured me that it was 100% genuine and said she brought it from bloomingdales dubai and is from the 2013 october collection but I'm just not sure its authentic!! I'm trying to be hopeful but don't have this knowledge as need some assistance!
> 
> thank you!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Thank you very much!


----------



## unoma

hlinmaxwell said:


> Can you please authenticate this one?
> 
> item - celine nano luggage
> item - 252027210004
> seller - patus-myyxw
> link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252027210004?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Fake


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Hi Unoma, please find the additional photo below. The bag was authenticated by Vestiaire collective but I have doubt looking at the zipper marking. Please could you help me take a look if it's fake or authentic Unoma. I only have 48 hours to return it if it's fake. Thank you so much!





mamoizelle said:


> Item: Celine Nano Yellow Leather*
> Listing Number: 1710351
> Seller: Dina Luxe (her Facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/dina.luxe.1?fref=nf*)
> Link:http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sa...-1710351.shtml
> Comments: Hi Unoma, I rewrite to follow the correct format in case you ask me to. I have 48 hours to return the bag to Vestiaire Collective if it's fake. I have doubt because there is no number 8 or letter I on the zipper marking unlike my Celine trapeze and box. The bag was authenticated by Vestiaire collective but I'd like to ask your advice. Thank you so much Unoma! What would we do without you. Wish you a lovely weekend.



No red flag and looks good to me. But Check what marking is on the front ziper pocket of the bag


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> And the zipper marking of front pocket



Cant make it out. Can you try once again?


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111717918813&globalID=EBAY-GB 

This is the original link from where I brought it from, 

if this is what you need please help


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Could you please have a look at 2 bags below for authentication
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 381322936363
> Seller: twenty28
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381322936...rkparms=gh1g=I381322936363.N7.S1.M1310.R2.TR5
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing number:141705818739
> Seller: ktktla
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141705818739?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



Pls post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Mini is Auth. 

Trapeze i need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



link to auction -  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111717918813?rmvSB=true


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> Cant make it out. Can you try once again?



Hi Unoma. It's written C on the top and Y below it. Never seen marking like this before. Not sure if other Celine have the same marks. But it has the same smell and the same dust bag as my other Celine. I know these can't guarantee it.


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Hi Unoma. It's written C on the top and Y below it. Never seen marking like this before. Not sure if other Celine have the same marks. But it has the same smell and the same dust bag as my other Celine. I know these can't guarantee it.



Auth. Go enjoy your bag


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> Auth. Go enjoy your bag



Thank you soooo much Unoma!!  You made my day!! Yay!!


----------



## Marchida

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this purse for me?

Item: Celine Trapeze MultiColor Medium Size Bag
Item number: 111717648793 
Seller: livingluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111717648793?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Series number U-MP-0112

There are more picture from the link.

Thanks,


----------



## Ms. Khaii

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks so much Ms. Unoma!


----------



## ciaocynthia

Authenticate this Celine shoulder bag

Item: celine shoulder bag dk br leather
listing:  311399830379    ebay
seller: japan_monoshare
comments: assistance needed to help authenticate. Tag reads CEOO/14/.  The stitching is suspiciously larger.  Thank you Cynthia


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Auth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/39119875965...=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=391198759659&_rdc=1[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ;]


----------



## anris96

Item: Celine blade bag 
Listing Number: 271928593126
Seller: villapinar 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calf...126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f50350ae6
Comments: many thanks for your help


----------



## unoma

Marchida said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this purse for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze MultiColor Medium Size Bag
> Item number: 111717648793
> Seller: livingluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111717648793?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Series number U-MP-0112
> 
> There are more picture from the link.
> 
> Thanks,



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Ms. Khaii said:


> Thanks so much Ms. Unoma!





mamoizelle said:


> Thank you soooo much Unoma!!  You made my day!! Yay!!


----------



## unoma

anris96 said:


> Item: Celine blade bag
> Listing Number: 271928593126
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calf...126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f50350ae6
> Comments: many thanks for your help



Auth


----------



## _Rei_

Hi Unoma,

Will need your expert eye in helping to authenticate the following Trapeze please:

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 18446871
Seller: mandaaaaa
Link: http://carousell.com/p/18446871/
Comments: Have attached the other pics needed for authenticating 

As always, thanks soooo much for being such an angel!!


----------



## sloomst

Hi Unoma! Will appreciate your help in this.

Item: Celine Nano 
Listing Number: 221142
Seller: Anastasiaamanda 
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/221142-authentic-celine-nano.html?highlight=
Comments: 

Thank you!


----------



## sloomst

sloomst said:


> Hi Unoma! Will appreciate your help in this.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 221142
> Seller: Anastasiaamanda
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/221142-authentic-celine-nano.html?highlight=
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!



Additional photo.


----------



## unoma

_Rei_ said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Will need your expert eye in helping to authenticate the following Trapeze please:
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 18446871
> Seller: mandaaaaa
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/18446871/
> Comments: Have attached the other pics needed for authenticating
> 
> As always, thanks soooo much for being such an angel!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

sloomst said:


> Hi Unoma! Will appreciate your help in this.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 221142
> Seller: Anastasiaamanda
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/221142-authentic-celine-nano.html?highlight=
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!





sloomst said:


> Additional photo.



Nano is a Fake


----------



## sloomst

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake



Hi Unoma, 

Thank you so much for your assistance. I will report his listing to the authorities in case other victims fall into this trap..

Your help has saved so many of us here. Our hard earned money would have went down their pockets if not for you. Thank you for your contributions!


----------



## _Rei_

Thanks so much, Unoma!!


----------



## hannerrssss

Quote: $1300.00
Item: Celine Smooth Nano in Black
Listing Number:
Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/richgirlscollection?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280372f23a
Comments: is this real and authentic? Do you know the rules of eBay.. if I buy this and the bag I receive is not this one of is not authentic can I get y money back?


----------



## stiees

Item: Celine Bag

Seller: Willhaben
Link:http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/kleidung-accessoires/celine-tasche-126842753/
More Pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zf2j86hga5dvq8d/AADiSVOVb9Eq7fORFAyjtQBFa?dl=0
Comments: Please help me with authentification. I´m not sure if its real. Thank you!


----------



## laura.west11

unoma said:


> Need to zipper marking



Hi unoma!

The zippers have a very small capital "I" on them and the gold has worn off the actual pull. Does that happen on authentic bags? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Aminamin

Hi
Does all celine bag has zipper marking as number 8? Or letters too?


----------



## ciaocynthia

Authenticate this celine pink pebbled handbag bauletto boston


Item: celine paris pink pebbled leather handbag tote bauletto boston bag AZ
LIsting: EBAY  381314685575
seller:  opherty
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381314685575?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
comments: unclear if this is authentic as I am not familiar with the bag but like it very much.  Photos attached.  thank you for taking time to assist.
cynthia


----------



## ciaocynthia

Authenticate this celine dk brown leather bag

item:  Celine dk brown leather hand bag
listing:  311399830379
seller:  japan_monoshare
link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/311399830379?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

comments: is this authentic?
pics attached


----------



## unoma

sloomst said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you so much for your assistance. I will report his listing to the authorities in case other victims fall into this trap..
> 
> Your help has saved so many of us here. Our hard earned money would have went down their pockets if not for you. Thank you for your contributions!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

_Rei_ said:


> Thanks so much, Unoma!!


----------



## laura.west11

Hi Unoma! (or any expert!)

Could someone tell me if ANY Celine trapeze bags that are leather with suede sides are made with a suede interior or are they all leather inside? The only images I can find, show the bag with a leather interior, but I just purchased one with a suede interior and I'm trying to figure out if it is authentic.

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## Huntmeeko

Hello!  I bought a vintage Celine bag recently and I'm questioning its authenticity mainly because it's missing the "made in italy"  stamp and the zipper pull is by k&k.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Huntmeeko

Some more pictures for reference!


----------



## henley5022

Hi all,
Could you please let me know what you think of this:

Item: Celine watch me work black leather handbag
Listing number: 121709250547
Seller:  tanaw-uk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c566fc7f3

Thanks very much.


----------



## Skittleshb

Hello everyone!
Can someone authenticate this purse for me please - 
Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing number: 1035285613
Seller: private seller
Link:http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ed/1035285613?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Comment: seller says she purchased it in 2012 from the Celine store in Kuala Lumpur. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## fuchsia14

Hi Unoma,
Will you pls authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Céline Large Trio Black Cross Body Bag
Listing number: 4457995
Seller: Gin
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-black-4457995/?tref=category

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## jdragonx3

jdragonx3 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine nano!
> 
> 
> Item:  Celine Nano Black Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: A Blast From The Past
> Link:  https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...hard-to-get-black-pebble-leather/id-v_688272/
> Comments: When you click on the photo to zoom in, there will additional pictures of the bag
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Unoma,

Just received more photos.  Please help me get a peace of mind!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/prd2jnvut0ezmke/Photo Jul 21, 9 42 46 PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ob6xyz5659i2b82/Photo Jul 21, 9 43 19 PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/18igjuapf8hoeci/Photo Jul 21, 9 43 48 PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kf6i4yahpy7iz4j/Photo Jul 21, 9 44 24 PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjpqsn0iln939xu/Photo Jul 21, 9 44 36 PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/am66lxzhm5l39j4/Photo Jul 21, 9 44 50 PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hjjpygwpamaqpp8/Photo Jul 21, 9 45 13 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Yellowbluefish

Please help me authenticate this celine box bag that i have been looking for months! 

Item: Celine medium box bag
Listing number: 252028168460
Seller: lisagreatfinds
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Classic-Black-Box-Spazzolato-Calfskin-Medium-Bag-/252028168460?nav=SEARCH

Bid is ending in 23 hours! Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## One1cherry

removed


----------



## One1cherry

Kindly authenticate this, many thanks.

Item: Celine trapeze small
Listing Number: na
Seller: penguin88
Link: https://carousell.com/p/14559947/
Comments: thanks


----------



## pennynyc

Hi Unoma, could you please help me authenticate this Celine trapeze?

Item: Celine trapeze
Listing Number: 271936882704
Seller rinaldipaola
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Trapeze-Indigo-Blue-/271936882704?hash=item3f50b38810

Thank you so much, have a great week!


----------



## abnormalfc

Please help me authenticate this celine bag please

Item: Celine trapeze bag
Listing number: 221833705400
Seller: bare_footkid
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221833705400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Shalay

Please help! Is this real?  http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1083309585


----------



## Couture_CL

Hi Unoma - I just received this pre-owned phantom (bought from ebay), for my peace of mind could you kindly help authenticate? I think I took all the angles and hardware required pictures but please let me know if you need to see more. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Couture_CL

More detailed pictures:


----------



## unoma

abnormalfc said:


> Please help me authenticate this celine bag please
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze bag
> Listing number: 221833705400
> Seller: bare_footkid
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221833705400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It looks really OFF but need to see serial number, zipper marking and imprint


----------



## unoma

Couture_CL said:


> Hi Unoma - I just received this pre-owned phantom (bought from ebay), for my peace of mind could you kindly help authenticate? I think I took all the angles and hardware required pictures but please let me know if you need to see more.
> 
> Thanks so much!!





Couture_CL said:


> More detailed pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s296.photobucket.com/user/VampFan1215/media/Celine1_zpslaqjhxnq.jpg.html]


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Shalay said:


> Please help! Is this real?  http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1083309585



Pls use the correct format


----------



## unoma

pennynyc said:


> Hi Unoma, could you please help me authenticate this Celine trapeze?
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze
> Listing Number: 271936882704
> Seller rinaldipaola
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Trapeze-Indigo-Blue-/271936882704?hash=item3f50b38810
> 
> Thank you so much, have a great week!



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

One1cherry said:


> Kindly authenticate this, many thanks.
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze small
> Listing Number: na
> Seller: penguin88
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/14559947/
> Comments: thanks



Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Yellowbluefish said:


> Please help me authenticate this celine box bag that i have been looking for months!
> 
> Item: Celine medium box bag
> Listing number: 252028168460
> Seller: lisagreatfinds
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...-Calfskin-Medium-Bag-/252028168460?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Bid is ending in 23 hours! Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!!!



Need to see imprint, serial number and zipper marking
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

jdragonx3 said:


> Unoma,
> 
> Just received more photos.  Please help me get a peace of mind!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/prd2jnvut0ezmke/Photo Jul 21, 9 42 46 PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ob6xyz5659i2b82/Photo Jul 21, 9 43 19 PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/18igjuapf8hoeci/Photo Jul 21, 9 43 48 PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kf6i4yahpy7iz4j/Photo Jul 21, 9 44 24 PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjpqsn0iln939xu/Photo Jul 21, 9 44 36 PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/am66lxzhm5l39j4/Photo Jul 21, 9 44 50 PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hjjpygwpamaqpp8/Photo Jul 21, 9 45 13 PM.jpg?dl=0



Auth


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Will you pls authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Céline Large Trio Black Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 4457995
> Seller: Gin
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-black-4457995/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



I am not a member so cant view the photos. Also need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Skittleshb said:


> Hello everyone!
> Can someone authenticate this purse for me please -
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 1035285613
> Seller: private seller
> Link:http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ed/1035285613?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comment: seller says she purchased it in 2012 from the Celine store in Kuala Lumpur.
> Thank you so much!



Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

henley5022 said:


> Hi all,
> Could you please let me know what you think of this:
> 
> Item: Celine watch me work black leather handbag
> Listing number: 121709250547
> Seller:  tanaw-uk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c566fc7f3
> 
> Thanks very much.



Cant help you with this style


----------



## unoma

Huntmeeko said:


> Hello!  I bought a vintage Celine bag recently and I'm questioning its authenticity mainly because it's missing the "made in italy"  stamp and the zipper pull is by k&k.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated!





Huntmeeko said:


> Some more pictures for reference!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## Couture_CL

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



Hi Unoma - Sorry I meant that I did purchase this bag from ebay, here's the actual auction link, I just received the bag couple days ago and took more detail pictures, would you still be able to authenticate?

Item: Auth Celine Brown Calf Leather Phantom Luggage Tote Bag
Listing number: 331596230572
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331596230572?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kmruss1

Hi Unoma,
Can you authenticate this purse for me please - 
Item: Céline Phantom Smooth Handbag, Black 
Listing number: doesn't have a list number
Seller: My Habit
Link:http://www.myhabit.com/homepage?ie=...sindex=2&discovery=browse&ref=qd_women_sr_1_2
Thank you in advance


----------



## fuchsia14

unoma said:


> I am not a member so cant view the photos. Also need to see serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma, 
Pls see attached image for the zipper marking and serial code of the Celine Trio. Thank you!


----------



## Kmruss1

Hi Unoma, Can  you also please authenticate this bag for me? I really appreciate you. 


Item: Celine Black Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag 
Listing number: 381331124552
Seller:Ebay -  walkintofashion
Stamp: WPA0773
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c91b3148

Thank you in advance


----------



## Kmruss1

Kmruss1 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Can you authenticate this purse for me please -
> Item: Céline Phantom Smooth Handbag, Black
> Listing number: doesn't have a list number
> Seller: My Habit
> Link:http://www.myhabit.com/homepage?ie=...sindex=2&discovery=browse&ref=qd_women_sr_1_2
> Thank you in advance


I appreciate you


----------



## unoma

Couture_CL said:


> Hi Unoma - Sorry I meant that I did purchase this bag from ebay, here's the actual auction link, I just received the bag couple days ago and took more detail pictures, would you still be able to authenticate?
> 
> Item: Auth Celine Brown Calf Leather Phantom Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing number: 331596230572
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331596230572?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

Kmruss1 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Can you authenticate this purse for me please -
> Item: Céline Phantom Smooth Handbag, Black
> Listing number: doesn't have a list number
> Seller: My Habit
> Link:http://www.myhabit.com/homepage?ie=...sindex=2&discovery=browse&ref=qd_women_sr_1_2
> Thank you in advance



Cant view the photos


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Pls see attached image for the zipper marking and serial code of the Celine Trio. Thank you!



Ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Huntmeeko

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



HI!  I purchased this from eBay.  Please see link below:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181800387479?_mwBanner=1

Can you please help?  The seller has been really professional and communicative.  I'd love to keep the bag if it can be authenticated!


----------



## unoma

Kmruss1 said:


> Hi Unoma, Can  you also please authenticate this bag for me? I really appreciate you.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Black Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag
> Listing number: 381331124552
> Seller:Ebay -  walkintofashion
> Stamp: WPA0773
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c91b3148
> 
> Thank you in advance



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## fuchsia14

unoma said:


> Ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma, 
Pls see attached. I hope the photos would work.
Thank you.


----------



## fuchsia14

unoma said:


> Ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


\
Hi Unoma,
I hope this helps. Thank you.


----------



## pennynyc

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth


Thank you so much, Unoma!! You made my day.


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate-
Celine Nano blue

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfefeb2ee

listing #-261976142574

seller-           bella_boutiquev

Thank you.


----------



## Kmruss1

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Thank you Unoma..  What should I look for on the zipper?


----------



## kitcat

Hello!
Could someone pls help to take a look for me?  I appreciate your help and thank you in advance!

Item Number:  86626
Listing:  fashionphile.com
Seller:  Fashionphile

Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-small-belt-bag-navy-blue-86626

Comments:  I purchased this bag yesterday and brought it home from the SF location.  Did the zipper brand change recently?  Also noticed the I in the COO is not a capital I.  And the interior feels like felt, not suede.
I have a bad feeling about this bag for some reason.


----------



## kitcat

Attaching my own close up pics of the bag for same bag.  Thanks again!


----------



## Couture_CL

unoma said:


> Auth



Yay!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## michelina13

Please help authenticate!
Celine nano black

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f506f01a6

listing# 
271932391846

seller-            brandoff

Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Pls see attached. I hope the photos would work.
> Thank you.





fuchsia14 said:


> \
> Hi Unoma,
> I hope this helps. Thank you.



Auth


----------



## unoma

pennynyc said:


> Thank you so much, Unoma!! You made my day.



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

kitcat said:


> Hello!
> Could someone pls help to take a look for me?  I appreciate your help and thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Number:  86626
> Listing:  fashionphile.com
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> 
> Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-small-belt-bag-navy-blue-86626
> 
> Comments:  I purchased this bag yesterday and brought it home from the SF location.  Did the zipper brand change recently?  Also noticed the I in the COO is not a capital I.  And the interior feels like felt, not suede.
> I have a bad feeling about this bag for some reason.





kitcat said:


> Attaching my own close up pics of the bag for same bag.  Thanks again!



Need to see zipper marking on the tip of the zipper head


----------



## unoma

Couture_CL said:


> Yay!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please help authenticate!
> Celine nano black
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f506f01a6
> 
> listing#
> 271932391846
> 
> seller-            brandoff
> 
> Thanks so much!



Serial number


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate-
Celine Nano blue

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...item3cfefeb2ee

listing #-261976142574

seller-           bella_boutiquev

Thank you.


----------



## fuchsia14

Thank you so much, Unoma.


----------



## kitcat

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking on the tip of the zipper head



Hope these are ok.  Thanks for helping me Unoma.


----------



## haw1989

hi please help me authenticate this celine micro tote. seller from local online website.
https://imageshack.us/i/ey9hEUbnj
https://imageshack.us/i/paSEQazij
https://imageshack.us/i/p9oTyQ1aj
https://imageshack.us/i/f0A4YQf9j
https://imageshack.us/i/pafd9uUjj
https://imageshack.us/i/f0mTZrWrj

thankyou


----------



## Jalani

Hi, just want to check if the bag is authentic 

Item: Celine shoulder bag
Listing number: CEIO/I4
Seller: Ginushy Nepomuceno
Link: https://www.facebook.com/ginushy.nepomuceno?fref=nf


----------



## Mayalabeille

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item : Celine bum bag SS 15
Listing number:  1718863553259
Seller : ocraig87
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=171863553259

Thank you so much !


----------



## teresas

Hi Ladies,

can i ask for your opinion on below bag, please 

Item: Celine Phantom Bag
Listing number: 231631913907
Seller: cheerful_encounter2004
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Light-Grey-Phantom-Handbag-/231631913907?

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## michelina13

Help please! 
Authenticate- Celine phantom navy

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-100-Aut...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aae8cd200

listing #-252036567552

seller-            ocfashions

Thank you!


----------



## li714

Hello! I purchased this Celine nano on eBay and am worried that it is not real. 

Quote: 
*100% Authentic Celine Nano Mini Luggage Noir Black HandBag*


                              Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 252027210004
Seller:  patus-myyxw
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...NhY%2FpHktkk4uwFWUYoM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:     ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS CELINE NANO LUGGAGE WITH STRAP. i CONSIDER THE BAG  NEW WITHOUT TAG BECAUSE IT WAS ONLY USED ONCE WITHOUT AN ORIGINAL SALES  RECEIPT. BAG IS IN SMOOTH LEATHER AND ALL GREAT AND READY TO SHIP.  AUTHENTICITY IS GUARANTEED OR MONEY BACK. NO BUT ABOUT IT. COMES WITH  DUST BAG AND CARE BOOKLET. NO INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING.

ALL QUESTIONS ASKED BEFORE BIDDING, PAYMENT DUES AS SOON AS AUCTION ENDS.


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate-
> Celine Nano blue
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...item3cfefeb2ee
> 
> listing #-261976142574
> 
> seller-           bella_boutiquev
> 
> Thank you.



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Thank you so much, Unoma.


----------



## unoma

kitcat said:


> Hope these are ok.  Thanks for helping me Unoma.



It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

haw1989 said:


> hi please help me authenticate this celine micro tote. seller from local online website.
> https://imageshack.us/i/ey9hEUbnj
> https://imageshack.us/i/paSEQazij
> https://imageshack.us/i/p9oTyQ1aj
> https://imageshack.us/i/f0A4YQf9j
> https://imageshack.us/i/pafd9uUjj
> https://imageshack.us/i/f0mTZrWrj
> 
> thankyou


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Jalani said:


> Hi, just want to check if the bag is authentic
> 
> Item: Celine shoulder bag
> Listing number: CEIO/I4
> Seller: Ginushy Nepomuceno
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/ginushy.nepomuceno?fref=nf


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Mayalabeille said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item : Celine bum bag SS 15
> Listing number:  1718863553259
> Seller : ocraig87
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=171863553259
> 
> Thank you so much !



Looks good but ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can i ask for your opinion on below bag, please
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag
> Listing number: 231631913907
> Seller: cheerful_encounter2004
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Light-Grey-Phantom-Handbag-/231631913907?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Help please!
> Authenticate- Celine phantom navy
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-100-Aut...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aae8cd200
> 
> listing #-252036567552
> 
> seller-            ocfashions
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

li714 said:


> Hello! I purchased this Celine nano on eBay and am worried that it is not real.
> 
> Quote:
> *100% Authentic Celine Nano Mini Luggage Noir Black HandBag*
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 252027210004
> Seller:  patus-myyxw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...NhY%2FpHktkk4uwFWUYoM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:     ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS CELINE NANO LUGGAGE WITH STRAP. i CONSIDER THE BAG  NEW WITHOUT TAG BECAUSE IT WAS ONLY USED ONCE WITHOUT AN ORIGINAL SALES  RECEIPT. BAG IS IN SMOOTH LEATHER AND ALL GREAT AND READY TO SHIP.  AUTHENTICITY IS GUARANTEED OR MONEY BACK. NO BUT ABOUT IT. COMES WITH  DUST BAG AND CARE BOOKLET. NO INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING.
> 
> ALL QUESTIONS ASKED BEFORE BIDDING, PAYMENT DUES AS SOON AS AUCTION ENDS.



Nano is a Fake


----------



## vandalizzy

Hello,

Can anyone please kindly help me authenticate this bag? It is from Brandoff HK, the site seems reputable but i just wanted to double check.

Item : Celine Micro luggage tote
Listing Number:2161400034922
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed328b70

I really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## kitcat

unoma said:


> It is a Fake



Thank you so much unoma.  I already returned it to fashionphile and see that it was reposted for sale.    Is it OK to send them the link here so that they know it's a fake?


----------



## Mayalabeille

Thank you so much unoma! I actually bought it the auction ended today &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## TheIronShiek

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...T-/171832544512?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## xjp

Hi sisters! 

can someone please authenticate this for me? 

Item: celine wallet
Listing Number: 151754161654
Seller: oliv_li
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151754161654?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller just accepted my offer

Thank you so so much


----------



## xjp

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake



Thank you so much Unoma


----------



## haw1989

hi can u help me authenticate this bag

Item: celine micro luggage
Listing Number: 161769219630
Seller: shaja76
Link: http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-/161769219630?nav=SEARCH


----------



## yakusoku.af

HI
Can you help authenticate this nano?
Item: 
*CELINE $2,700 Coquelicot Red Calfskin Leather NANO LUGGAGE Bag*

 Listing Number: 231630964120
Seller:  wardrobe-ltd 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231630964120?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

yakusoku.af said:


> HI
> Can you help authenticate this nano?
> Item:
> *CELINE $2,700 Coquelicot Red Calfskin Leather NANO LUGGAGE Bag*
> 
> Listing Number: 231630964120
> Seller:  wardrobe-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231630964120?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

haw1989 said:


> hi can u help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: celine micro luggage
> Listing Number: 161769219630
> Seller: shaja76
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-/161769219630?nav=SEARCH


Looks off but need to see all imprint, serial number and zipper marking.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Thank you so much Unoma



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Hi sisters!
> 
> can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: celine wallet
> Listing Number: 151754161654
> Seller: oliv_li
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151754161654?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seller just accepted my offer
> 
> Thank you so so much



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

TheIronShiek said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...T-/171832544512?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



Pls use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

kitcat said:


> Thank you so much unoma.  I already returned it to fashionphile and see that it was reposted for sale.    Is it OK to send them the link here so that they know it's a fake?



Better luck next time


----------



## yakusoku.af

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth




Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Mayalabeille said:


> Thank you so much unoma! I actually bought it the auction ended today &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## unoma

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

vandalizzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone please kindly help me authenticate this bag? It is from Brandoff HK, the site seems reputable but i just wanted to double check.
> 
> Item : Celine Micro luggage tote
> Listing Number:2161400034922
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed328b70
> 
> I really appreciate it. Thank you



Auth


----------



## vandalizzy

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much Unoma!!


----------



## Loveshopping123

Item: Celine Black / white Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 181809605557
Seller: mensconcepts
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bl...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a54b26bb5
Comments: Is the bag an authentic Celine bag? Thanks


----------



## unoma

Loveshopping123 said:


> Item: Celine Black / white Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 181809605557
> Seller: mensconcepts
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bl...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a54b26bb5
> Comments: Is the bag an authentic Celine bag? Thanks



Fake


----------



## unoma

vandalizzy said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!!


----------



## its_foxy

Item: Celine Phantom Leather Grey w/Pink Suede Lining Authentic Handbag Tote in Mint condition
Listing Number: 221832800366
Seller: jordanbr_84 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...g-Bag-Trapeze-Mini-Luggage-Nano-/221832800366

Please & thanks


----------



## xjp

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking



Is that it Unoma? Thanks again! Xx


----------



## TheIronShiek

unoma said:


> Pls use the correct format and repost your request


Sorry. Here:

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Item listing no: 171832544512
Seller: loukpeach 
Link:  
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171832544512?_mwBanner=1


----------



## KSR

Hello could you please authenticate this

Item: Green Emerald Celine Phantom Bag Medium
Seller: ebay
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35145930095...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I351459300954.N36.S1.R1.TR1


----------



## lolaspassion

Item: Celine Trapeze


Item listing no: 


111724486129


Seller:shar_g.sagun


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Trapeze-All-Leather-Tricolor-Gorgeous/111724486129?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32103%26meid%3D1a3972bfdceb42c1b6940a5be425d7fe%26pid%3D100085%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D321812078427%26clkid%3D7834155139262836801&_qi=RTM2067267


Is this authentic? Thank you in advance =)


----------



## queenie62

Item: Authentic Celine Medium Classic Box Bag Calfskin Black Handbag
Listing Number: 121705178463
Seller: nathaniestiefe-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...R9%2FP0dsEb30SyrkmwKM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: would you help authenticate this Celine box&#65311;Thanks


----------



## TheIronShiek

Sorry, link was bad.  This should work.  Thanks!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Item listing no: 171832544512
Seller: loukpeach 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...4512?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123&rmvSB=true


----------



## Jalani

Hello, would like to request authentication for this bag

Item: Celine vintage shoulder bag
Listing number: 22/100
Link: http://olx.ph/item/authentic-celine-shoulder-leather-bag-vintage-not-lv-ID6Q8sL.html
Seller: Hyginusnepomuceno


----------



## heartfelt

HI unoma,

Can you please help authenticate this nano? Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Royal Blue Crossbody
Item listing no: 181811876916
Seller: song0516 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181811876916?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Juzz

please check this if this is authentic please


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Leather Grey w/Pink Suede Lining Authentic Handbag Tote in Mint condition
> Listing Number: 221832800366
> Seller: jordanbr_84
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...g-Bag-Trapeze-Mini-Luggage-Nano-/221832800366
> 
> Please & thanks



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Is that it Unoma? Thanks again! Xx



Auth


----------



## unoma

TheIronShiek said:


> Sorry. Here:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Item listing no: 171832544512
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171832544512?_mwBanner=1



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

KSR said:


> Hello could you please authenticate this
> 
> Item: Green Emerald Celine Phantom Bag Medium
> Seller: ebay
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35145930095...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I351459300954.N36.S1.R1.TR1



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

lolaspassion said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze
> 
> 
> Item listing no:
> 
> 
> 111724486129
> 
> 
> Seller:shar_g.sagun
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Trapeze-All-Leather-Tricolor-Gorgeous/111724486129?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32103%26meid%3D1a3972bfdceb42c1b6940a5be425d7fe%26pid%3D100085%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D321812078427%26clkid%3D7834155139262836801&_qi=RTM2067267
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? Thank you in advance =)



Trapeze is Auth and she is a Lovely seller


----------



## Huntmeeko

Huntmeeko said:


> HI!  I purchased this from eBay.  Please see link below:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181800387479?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Can you please help?  The seller has been really professional and communicative.  I'd love to keep the bag if it can be authenticated!



Hi Unoma.  I'm not sure if this got lost and I'm sorry for being a nuisance!  Please help! Thank you so much 

Item number : 181800387479
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181800387479?_mwBanner=1
Seller: cha-da-chinggg


----------



## unoma

queenie62 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Medium Classic Box Bag Calfskin Black Handbag
> Listing Number: 121705178463
> Seller: nathaniestiefe-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...R9%2FP0dsEb30SyrkmwKM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: would you help authenticate this Celine box&#65311;Thanks



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

heartfelt said:


> HI unoma,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this nano? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Royal Blue Crossbody
> Item listing no: 181811876916
> Seller: song0516
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181811876916?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Juzz said:


> please check this if this is authentic please


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Huntmeeko said:


> Hi Unoma.  I'm not sure if this got lost and I'm sorry for being a nuisance!  Please help! Thank you so much
> 
> Item number : 181800387479
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181800387479?_mwBanner=1
> Seller: cha-da-chinggg



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Huntmeeko

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Hi!  There's no serial number for it but here's the zipper:


----------



## stiees

Item: Celine Bag

Seller: Willhaben
Link:http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-u...che-126842753/
More Pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zf2j86hga...FAyjtQBFa?dl=0
Comments: Please help me with authentification. I´m not sure if its real. Thank you!


----------



## ciaocynthia

Authenticate this celine medium trapeze Red
would like some assistance to determine if this is authentic. 

Item:  Celine Medium Trapeze Red
listing: 281757977163
Seller: newfashionchic2015

link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outstanding...de-in-Italy-/281757977163?hash=item419a158a4b


----------



## Aminamin

Hi Unoma can you tell me if all Celine has number 8 on their zipper?


----------



## michelina13

Please Authenticate- Celine nano Souris 

listing # 141718595463  

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ff162787

seller-           stanleigh09

Thank you.


----------



## jessilou

Please authenticate this listing! Thank you so much.

Item: Celine Large Lambskin Trio- Claret
Listing: 158108
Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/158108-hjarta-celine-shoulder-bag
Seller: hjarta


----------



## queenie62

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking




Would you please tell me where i can find the serial number&#65311;


----------



## lolaspassion

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth and she is a Lovely seller



Thank you!


----------



## atomgrrl

Can you please help authenticate this Celine box -- TIA!

Name: Celine Box 
Seller: nicethingstoget          	            (41 	                    )
Listing ID: 171832464938
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171832464938?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> Item: Celine Bag
> 
> Seller: Willhaben
> Link:http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-u...che-126842753/
> More Pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zf2j86hga...FAyjtQBFa?dl=0
> Comments: Please help me with authentification. I´m not sure if its real. Thank you!



Cant view link


----------



## unoma

ciaocynthia said:


> Authenticate this celine medium trapeze Red
> would like some assistance to determine if this is authentic.
> 
> Item:  Celine Medium Trapeze Red
> listing: 281757977163
> Seller: newfashionchic2015
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outstanding...de-in-Italy-/281757977163?hash=item419a158a4b



Fake


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> Please authenticate this listing! Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Celine Large Lambskin Trio- Claret
> Listing: 158108
> Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/158108-hjarta-celine-shoulder-bag
> Seller: hjarta



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please Authenticate- Celine nano Souris
> 
> listing # 141718595463
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ff162787
> 
> seller-           stanleigh09
> 
> Thank you.



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lolaspassion said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

atomgrrl said:


> Can you please help authenticate this Celine box -- TIA!
> 
> Name: Celine Box
> Seller: nicethingstoget          	            (41 	                    )
> Listing ID: 171832464938
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171832464938?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## candyycupcake

Item: CELINE Mini Luggage Multicolor Bag 

Listing Number:191642135768

Seller: pricelessluxuries

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Authentic-CELINE-Mini-Luggage-Multicolor-Bag-MUST-HAVE-COLORS-PRISTINE-/191642135768?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Cf1%252FQldwyodj07mo360CmPKuB9w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Please help me authenticate this Celine bag.  Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## charmed28f

Can you please help authenticate this Celine Nano.

Seller Vestiaire  Collective (Sophia)
Name Celine tricolor Nano
Item: 1629092
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1629092.shtml


----------



## unoma

charmed28f said:


> Can you please help authenticate this Celine Nano.
> 
> Seller Vestiaire  Collective (Sophia)
> Name Celine tricolor Nano
> Item: 1629092
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1629092.shtml



Looks off but need to see serial number zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

candyycupcake said:


> Item: CELINE Mini Luggage Multicolor Bag
> 
> Listing Number:191642135768
> 
> Seller: pricelessluxuries
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Authentic-CELINE-Mini-Luggage-Multicolor-Bag-MUST-HAVE-COLORS-PRISTINE-/191642135768?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Cf1%252FQldwyodj07mo360CmPKuB9w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this Celine bag.  Thank you! I appreciate it!



Fake. Seller sells fake bags


----------



## charmed28f

unoma said:


> Looks off but need to see serial number zipper marking and all imprints


Thanks, I thought it looked off myself, the seller does not respond. Thanks again.


----------



## stiees

unoma said:


> Cant view link


http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/kleidung-accessoires/celine-tasche-126842753/


----------



## sparksndheels

Item: CELINE BLACK LEATHER MEDIUM PHANTOM BAG
Listing Number:321811265213
Seller: ki_olg9ki_olg9
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321811265213?euid=598f55717f2b40ada6eeb4c52ae3a540&cp=1

Comments: Hi! I have asked this seller for pics of the zipper as I know that is a request that is made for authentication and she added pics but not showing the indent that should be there. However, if I do buy the bag I will be collecting in person and so I can check this myself and I just want to know if everything else looks fine. 
Thank you.


----------



## Lottish

Item: CELINE Clutch with daisies
Seller: sade
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&totalResults=1406&page.size=48&page.index=15

Hi! I don't own anything from Celine, but i saw this cute clutch with daisies and i'm just not sure if it's real. I hope you experts can autenthicate it for me! The seller has no receipt and that's why i hesitate buying it. Thank you!


----------



## erli

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom, please? 

Item:          Celine Phantom Embossed Crocodile Medium
Listing No.: MAL2887200828
Seller:        Malleries
Link:          http://www.malleries.com/celine-phantom-embossed-crocodile-medium-i-200828-s-2887.html


----------



## candyycupcake

unoma said:


> Fake. Seller sells fake bags



Thank you Unoma for getting back to me!  I actually bought this bag yesterday but upon closer inspection, something looked off to me so I didn't pay yet.  I'm glad that I didn't get scammed.  Her feedback was 100% positive and other buyers stated that their Celine bags were authentic.  I guess that is a scam as well.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Huntmeeko

Hi Unoma.  Please help me authenticate this vintage piece

Item: Vintage Celine wine red leather classic shoulder bag

Seller: endappi

Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/241977...rch_query=Vintage Celine bag&ref=sr_gallery_8

Tia!!


----------



## EricaLam

Item : Celine trotter crossbody bag Item number :201396244867
Seller ID : Cody528
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Taup...ossbody-Bag-/201396244867?hash=item2ee426d183.
Comments: could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much


----------



## ahoyitsvictoria

Please authenticate this BNWT Black Celine Phantom: 

Item: Medium Black Smooth Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: 4008802
Seller: Tiffanythanh 
Link: *TRADESY LINK*
Comments: She also has another listing on Snobswap with the picture of the inside zipper. *SNOB SWAP LINK*

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## teresas

Hi ladies 

please authenticate below bags:

Item:Celine Trapeze Black Crocodile
Listing Number:151757040804
Seller:bonniesong2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151757040804?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## teresas

And another one:

Item: Celine Trapeze Brown Snake
Listing number:281760241404
Seller: !file-hippos! 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281760241404?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## amypmaas

Please authenticate, thank you so much!


Item:  Celine Edge
Listing Number:  311406449867
Seller:  elorac58
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/311406449867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## amypmaas

And one more please, and thank you in advance!

Item:  Celine Edge
Listing:  331615196084
Seller:  petit-jour
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331615196084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ahoyitsvictoria

ahoyitsvictoria said:


> Please authenticate this BNWT Black Celine Phantom:
> 
> Item: Medium Black Smooth Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 4008802
> Seller: Tiffanythanh
> Link: *TRADESY LINK*
> Comments: She also has another listing on Snobswap with the picture of the inside zipper. *SNOB SWAP LINK*
> 
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


I realized you couldn't see the Tradesy or Snobswap links so here are the dropbox pictures. 
*Click here*Thanks (:


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> Item: Celine Bag
> 
> Seller: Willhaben
> Link:http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/kleidung-accessoires/celine-tasche-126842753/
> More Pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zf2j86hga5dvq8d/AADiSVOVb9Eq7fORFAyjtQBFa?dl=0
> Comments: Please help me with authentification. I´m not sure if its real. Thank you![/QUOTEPls use a third party authenticator.http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

charmed28f said:


> Thanks, I thought it looked off myself, the seller does not respond. Thanks again.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> Item: CELINE BLACK LEATHER MEDIUM PHANTOM BAG
> Listing Number:321811265213
> Seller: ki_olg9ki_olg9
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321811265213?euid=598f55717f2b40ada6eeb4c52ae3a540&cp=1
> 
> Comments: Hi! I have asked this seller for pics of the zipper as I know that is a request that is made for authentication and she added pics but not showing the indent that should be there. However, if I do buy the bag I will be collecting in person and so I can check this myself and I just want to know if everything else looks fine.
> Thank you.



Serial number and zipper marking?


----------



## unoma

Lottish said:


> Item: CELINE Clutch with daisies
> Seller: sade
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&totalResults=1406&page.size=48&page.index=15
> 
> Hi! I don't own anything from Celine, but i saw this cute clutch with daisies and i'm just not sure if it's real. I hope you experts can autenthicate it for me! The seller has no receipt and that's why i hesitate buying it. Thank you!



Pls use a third party authenticator.http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

.


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/kleidung-accessoires/celine-tasche-126842753/


Pls use a third party authenticator.http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

erli said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom, please?
> 
> Item:          Celine Phantom Embossed Crocodile Medium
> Listing No.: MAL2887200828
> Seller:        Malleries
> Link:          http://www.malleries.com/celine-phantom-embossed-crocodile-medium-i-200828-s-2887.html



Auth


----------



## unoma

candyycupcake said:


> Thank you Unoma for getting back to me!  I actually bought this bag yesterday but upon closer inspection, something looked off to me so I didn't pay yet.  I'm glad that I didn't get scammed.  Her feedback was 100% positive and other buyers stated that their Celine bags were authentic.  I guess that is a scam as well.  Thank you so much!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Huntmeeko said:


> Hi Unoma.  Please help me authenticate this vintage piece
> 
> Item: Vintage Celine wine red leather classic shoulder bag
> 
> Seller: endappi
> 
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/241977...rch_query=Vintage Celine bag&ref=sr_gallery_8
> 
> Tia!!


Pls use a third party authenticator.http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

EricaLam said:


> Item : Celine trotter crossbody bag Item number :201396244867
> Seller ID : Cody528
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Taup...ossbody-Bag-/201396244867?hash=item2ee426d183.
> Comments: could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much



Auth


----------



## unoma

ahoyitsvictoria said:


> Please authenticate this BNWT Black Celine Phantom:
> 
> Item: Medium Black Smooth Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 4008802
> Seller: Tiffanythanh
> Link: *TRADESY LINK*
> Comments: She also has another listing on Snobswap with the picture of the inside zipper. *SNOB SWAP LINK*
> 
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.



Fake


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> please authenticate below bags:
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze Black Crocodile
> Listing Number:151757040804
> Seller:bonniesong2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151757040804?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> And another one:
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Brown Snake
> Listing number:281760241404
> Seller: !file-hippos!
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281760241404?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

amypmaas said:


> Please authenticate, thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item:  Celine Edge
> Listing Number:  311406449867
> Seller:  elorac58
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/311406449867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

amypmaas said:


> And one more please, and thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:  Celine Edge
> Listing:  331615196084
> Seller:  petit-jour
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331615196084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Zipper marking


----------



## erli

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you Unoma!  I really do appreciate you taking your time responding the help I need to authenticate the croc phantom before I hit "buy" [emoji3]  A big hug all the way here from LA.

I've been looking for this for quite some time but just gotten no luck until now.

Thank you again!  Have a great day!


----------



## ahoyitsvictoria

unoma said:


> Fake


 
Omg. It looks so real! How can you tell? D:


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Hey, please authenticate 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in smooth leather 
Colour: Indigo
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-ge...fu5A%2FT%2FHq6E1ihu48%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Listing Number:181807086672

Thank you! Means a lot


----------



## amypmaas

unoma said:


> Zipper marking







I attached a photo of the zipper, please let me know if this is what you needed. Thanks!


----------



## erli

Hello,

I didn't get lucky on the Celine Phantom Croc through Malleries.  It's been sold, so I would need help again.

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom, please? 

Item: CÉLINE EMBOSSED MEDIUM PHANTOM TOTE
Listing No.: CEL26004
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...pid=CEL26004&gclid=CI3hm8nhgMcCFUcXHwodF6YEkw


----------



## erli

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom as well, please? 

Item: Celine Black Croc Embossed Phantom Bag
Listing No.: 301698469350
Seller: arhie44
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-CE...64fef45&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=221831371072


----------



## erli

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom as well from different site, please? 

Item: CÉLINE BLACK CROCODILE EMBOSSED PHANTOM
Listing No.: CE.J0713.02
Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds 
Link: http://annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/celine/products/celine-black-crocodile-embossed-phantom
Comment: Ann's Fabulous Finds phantom has the same serial number as the one Trendlee was selling.  Is that possible to have same serial number?  Here is the link to Trendlee item  http://www.trendlee.com/collections/celine/products/handbags-celine-phantom-embossed-crocodile-medium12655


----------



## sparksndheels

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking?



I asked so many times for the zipper this is the best she can do (apparently)


----------



## Esterandtea

stiees said:


> Item: Celine Bag
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: Willhaben
> 
> Link:http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-u...che-126842753/
> 
> More Pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zf2j86hga...FAyjtQBFa?dl=0
> 
> Comments: Please help me with authentification. I´m not sure if its real. Thank you!




Fake


----------



## Skittleshb

unoma said:


> Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma! Here are more photos from the seller. Thank you soooo much! 







Here is the info again - 
Item: Celine mini luggage
Seller: private seller
Listing number: 1035285613
Link:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ed/1035285613?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## queenie62

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Can't find the serial number but i uploaded other detail photos


----------



## kitcat

Hello!  Can someone pls help to authenticate this listing for me?  Thanks in advance!

Item:  blue belt bag
Seller: nm_style
Listing number:261984657109
Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261984657109&globalID=EBAY-US 

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

erli said:


> Thank you Unoma!  I really do appreciate you taking your time responding the help I need to authenticate the croc phantom before I hit "buy" [emoji3]  A big hug all the way here from LA.
> 
> I've been looking for this for quite some time but just gotten no luck until now.
> 
> Thank you again!  Have a great day!



Congrats dear


----------



## unoma

ahoyitsvictoria said:


> Omg. It looks so real! How can you tell? D:



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Lilycjaxxx said:


> Hey, please authenticate
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in smooth leather
> Colour: Indigo
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-ge...fu5A%2FT%2FHq6E1ihu48%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Listing Number:181807086672
> 
> Thank you! Means a lot


Auth


----------



## unoma

Skittleshb said:


> Hi Unoma! Here are more photos from the seller. Thank you soooo much!
> View attachment 3081602
> View attachment 3081603
> View attachment 3081604
> View attachment 3081605
> View attachment 3081606
> View attachment 3081607
> 
> Here is the info again -
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Seller: private seller
> Listing number: 1035285613
> Link:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ed/1035285613?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Auth


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> I asked so many times for the zipper this is the best she can do (apparently)



Auction link?????


----------



## unoma

erli said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom as well from different site, please?
> 
> Item: CÉLINE BLACK CROCODILE EMBOSSED PHANTOM
> Listing No.: CE.J0713.02
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/celine/products/celine-black-crocodile-embossed-phantom
> Comment: Ann's Fabulous Finds phantom has the same serial number as the one Trendlee was selling.  Is that possible to have same serial number?  Here is the link to Trendlee item  http://www.trendlee.com/collections/celine/products/handbags-celine-phantom-embossed-crocodile-medium12655



Auth


----------



## unoma

queenie62 said:


> Can't find the serial number but i uploaded other detail photos


Auction link?????


----------



## unoma

kitcat said:


> Hello!  Can someone pls help to authenticate this listing for me?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  blue belt bag
> Seller: nm_style
> Listing number:261984657109
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261984657109&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thank you!


Ask for clear zipper marking


----------



## Skittleshb

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you so much Unoma for taking your time to look at everything to verify! I really really appreciate it. Xo


----------



## queenie62

unoma said:


> Auction link?????





http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121705178463&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## queenie62

unoma said:


> Auction link?????



http://m.ebay.com/itm/121705178463?_mwBanner=1


----------



## erli

unoma said:


> Congrats dear





unoma said:


> Auth



Didn't get lucky on the listing from Malleries.  The item was already sold, but just hasn't taken out from their website.  But after digging through the internet, I was able to spot Ann's Fabulous Finds, and found another Croc Phantom, which had just been on their site for 3 days.  

Thank you again Unoma!


----------



## aldal

Hey Unoma! Could you take a look at this?  

100%Authentic CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE "RARE" GREY-BLUE w/ goldHW Retail $3200
nicolebordeaux 
231633236750
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Retail-3200-/231633236750?hash=item35ee6ab30e 

THANKS!


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hey Unoma! Could you take a look at this?
> 
> 100%Authentic CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE "RARE" GREY-BLUE w/ goldHW Retail $3200
> nicolebordeaux
> 231633236750
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Retail-3200-/231633236750?hash=item35ee6ab30e
> 
> THANKS!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Skittleshb said:


> Thank you so much Unoma for taking your time to look at everything to verify! I really really appreciate it. Xo



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

erli said:


> Didn't get lucky on the listing from Malleries.  The item was already sold, but just hasn't taken out from their website.  But after digging through the internet, I was able to spot Ann's Fabulous Finds, and found another Croc Phantom, which had just been on their site for 3 days.
> 
> Thank you again Unoma!



You are welcome


----------



## mmchin82

Hi Unoma, can you please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much for your help


Item: Authentic Celine Calf Skin (Limited Color)
Listing number: 191644804779
Seller: shir-song
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...mited-Color-/191644804779?hash=item2c9eeba6ab


----------



## mvc_sassy

Hello Unoma!  

Would like to request for your opinion to authenticate this item.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Bag 
Listing Number: 331614739655
Seller: Claudia576
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-MI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: Item is sold, but i receive 2nd offer from seller.

Thank you and best regards x


----------



## mmchin82

mmchin82 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much for your help
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Calf Skin (Limited Color)
> Listing number: 191644804779
> Seller: shir-song
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...mited-Color-/191644804779?hash=item2c9eeba6ab




Hi I have asked for additional zipper marking photo and seller sent the serial number. Hope it helps. Thank you


----------



## unoma

mmchin82 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much for your help
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Calf Skin (Limited Color)
> Listing number: 191644804779
> Seller: shir-song
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...mited-Color-/191644804779?hash=item2c9eeba6ab



Ask for inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mvc_sassy said:


> Hello Unoma!
> 
> Would like to request for your opinion to authenticate this item.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 331614739655
> Seller: Claudia576
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-MI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Item is sold, but i receive 2nd offer from seller.
> 
> Thank you and best regards x


Ask for inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mmchin82 said:


> Hi I have asked for additional zipper marking photo and seller sent the serial number. Hope it helps. Thank you



Look good but still need to see zipper marking


----------



## sparksndheels

unoma said:


> Auction link?????


Apologies, I thought the link was still there on the quote. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321811265213?euid=598f55717f2b40ada6eeb4c52ae3a540&cp=1


----------



## mvc_sassy

unoma said:


> Ask for inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma! Appreciate the quick reply. Was having trouble uploading pics earlier.
Again, thank you.


----------



## unoma

sparksndheels said:


> Apologies, I thought the link was still there on the quote.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321811265213?euid=598f55717f2b40ada6eeb4c52ae3a540&cp=1



Auth


----------



## unoma

mvc_sassy said:


> Hi Unoma! Appreciate the quick reply. Was having trouble uploading pics earlier.
> Again, thank you.



Auth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-MI...7675.l2557&clk_rvr_id=876765128006&rmvSB=true


----------



## mvc_sassy

unoma said:


> Auth
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-MI...7675.l2557&clk_rvr_id=876765128006&rmvSB=true


Thank you Unoma. Will message seller and accept her offer. Best regards.


----------



## serenityneow

Hello Unoma, I'd appreciate your help with this Trio, a Rue La La purchase.


----------



## queenie62

queenie62 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121705178463?_mwBanner=1



hi would U figure out whether it's authentic&#65311;Thx&#65306;&#65289;If u need more pics&#65292;just let me know&#65306;&#65289;


----------



## ciaocynthia

Authenticate celine choc brown pebbled leather mini  

Item:  celine chocolate brown pebbled leather mini tote
seller: thwrld
listing: 111730639646
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-AUTH...ote-Handbag-/111730639646?hash=item1a03aa431e

comments: hmm doesn't have a suede interior makes me suspicious...can someone pls help authenticate. thank you

I am looking at what I bought, see the differences of interior and other details. Let me provide info of what I bought on ebay from same seller. I believe i asked if the bag i purchased was authentic and the answer was yes. My interior is suede. The seller makes me nervous...   Item: celine choclate brown pebble leather mini
                   seller: thwrld
                   listing: 291515659621
                   LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291515659621?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ShopaholicCez

Hi i am a newby here and i bought a CELINE NANO to a person... Pls help me authenticate...


----------



## Esterandtea

serenityneow said:


> Hello Unoma, I'd appreciate your help with this Trio, a Rue La La purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3083384
> View attachment 3083386
> View attachment 3083387
> View attachment 3083388
> View attachment 3083389
> View attachment 3083390
> View attachment 3083391
> View attachment 3083392
> View attachment 3083393
> View attachment 3083394




Hi! It looks exactly like mine, which is authentic - zippers, details, lining... Let's see what Unoma says  She is the expert[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Esterandtea

serenityneow said:


> Hello Unoma, I'd appreciate your help with this Trio, a Rue La La purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3083384
> View attachment 3083386
> View attachment 3083387
> View attachment 3083388
> View attachment 3083389
> View attachment 3083390
> View attachment 3083391
> View attachment 3083392
> View attachment 3083393
> View attachment 3083394




Hi! It looks exactly like mine, which is authentic - zippers, details, lining... Let's see what Unoma says  She is the expert


----------



## Esterandtea

serenityneow said:


> Hello Unoma, I'd appreciate your help with this Trio, a Rue La La purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3083384
> View attachment 3083386
> View attachment 3083387
> View attachment 3083388
> View attachment 3083389
> View attachment 3083390
> View attachment 3083391
> View attachment 3083392
> View attachment 3083393
> View attachment 3083394




It looks exactly like mine. Including the packaging. Mine is authentic.


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much Unoma!!! Made me so happy  yaaaaay


----------



## SWG

Hi Unoma, can you please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much for your help.

SWG


Item: NEW Phantom Cabas Large TOTE Black 2014 w/ tags and box
Listing number: 111730624566
Seller: Oeewolf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Phantom...ags-and-box-/111730624566?hash=item1a03aa0836


----------



## nikiluv

I want to buy from this eBay seller. I thought this color was from a few years ago but somehow she manages to have some.

Item Name: celine phantom grey croc stamped 
Item Number:181809510316
Seller ID: eBay blackcrudeliaxxx.2008
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181809510316&alt=we


----------



## teresas

Hi ladies,

please, can i have your opinion on this Celine bag?

Item:CELINE Phantom Mini burgandy Tote Bag
Listing Number: 181796812275
Seller: willardscloset
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181796812275?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## unoma

mvc_sassy said:


> Thank you Unoma. Will message seller and accept her offer. Best regards.



Good luck


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> Hello Unoma, I'd appreciate your help with this Trio, a Rue La La purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3083384
> View attachment 3083386
> View attachment 3083387
> View attachment 3083388
> View attachment 3083389
> View attachment 3083390
> View attachment 3083391
> View attachment 3083392
> View attachment 3083393
> View attachment 3083394


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Lilycjaxxx said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!!! Made me so happy  yaaaaay



Congrats


----------



## unoma

SWG said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> SWG
> 
> 
> Item: NEW Phantom Cabas Large TOTE Black 2014 w/ tags and box
> Listing number: 111730624566
> Seller: Oeewolf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Phantom...ags-and-box-/111730624566?hash=item1a03aa0836



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nikiluv said:


> I want to buy from this eBay seller. I thought this color was from a few years ago but somehow she manages to have some.
> 
> Item Name: celine phantom grey croc stamped
> Item Number:181809510316
> Seller ID: eBay blackcrudeliaxxx.2008
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181809510316&alt=we


Auction ended over a week ago


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> please, can i have your opinion on this Celine bag?
> 
> Item:CELINE Phantom Mini burgandy Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 181796812275
> Seller: willardscloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181796812275?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



Auth


----------



## HoneyBunny1

hello experts ! 
So I just purchased this little Mini Luggage:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1613184.shtml

What do you think? My initial question was obviously authenticity- for the 3rd time I try to buy Celine from VestiaireC and Tradesy, and they always fail the authentication process, so transactions get cancelled. I hope this one is good  
Does it look authentic to you?? 
Thank you


----------



## kitcat

unoma said:


> ask for clear zipper marking





kitcat said:


> hello!  Can someone pls help to authenticate this listing for me?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  Blue belt bag
> seller: Nm_style
> listing number:261984657109
> link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261984657109&globalid=ebay-us
> 
> thank you!




Here are the pics from the seller.  She said it was hard to take a clear shot of the number but she said it looks like a 1 to her.
Thanks again unoma!


----------



## unoma

HoneyBunny1 said:


> hello experts !
> So I just purchased this little Mini Luggage:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1613184.shtml
> 
> What do you think? My initial question was obviously authenticity- for the 3rd time I try to buy Celine from VestiaireC and Tradesy, and they always fail the authentication process, so transactions get cancelled. I hope this one is good
> Does it look authentic to you??
> Thank you



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kitcat said:


> Here are the pics from the seller.  She said it was hard to take a clear shot of the number but she said it looks like a 1 to her.
> Thanks again unoma!
> 
> View attachment 3085925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085926



Auth


----------



## kitcat

unoma said:


> Auth



THANK YOU unoma!  You are the best!  Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Piarpreet

Please authenticate this nano pebbled black with dark silver hw. Indont know how to attach more than on through phone so excuse mt multiple posts


----------



## Piarpreet

Back


----------



## Piarpreet

Zipper


----------



## Piarpreet

Clasp


----------



## Piarpreet

Bottom

PS: thank you. Seller let me keep it for a couple of days to authenticate. Hope its authentic I always wanted a nano


----------



## Piarpreet

Serial


----------



## Ashleyshumar

Item: 100% Genuine Celine Nano Brown
Listing Number: 221841945068
Seller: nicolgrov
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221841945068&globalID=EBAY-US 
Comments: I asked the year of design and name of color and seller stated she doesn't know she liked the color so she bought it so I asked where she got it from and if she has the receipt or proof of auth she stated she bought it years ago and doesn't have anything and if I have doubts of auth she will refund before she ships it out. 

It looks ok from photos but I've also never seen the taupe color with silver hardware before so it makes me curious. 

Thank you!


----------



## classic71

http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine


----------



## classic71

classic71 said:


> http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine



Could somebody please authenticate this large phantom for me?
If this is not the right way to do or ask for this... forgive me. 
I have been searching high and low for a large one but i think this is too good to be true?? 
Thanks so much already!


----------



## unoma

kitcat said:


> THANK YOU unoma!  You are the best!  Enjoy the rest of your weekend!



You are welcome. Congrats


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Please authenticate this nano pebbled black with dark silver hw. Indont know how to attach more than on through phone so excuse mt multiple posts





Piarpreet said:


> Back





Piarpreet said:


> Zipper





Piarpreet said:


> Clasp





Piarpreet said:


> Bottom
> 
> PS: thank you. Seller let me keep it for a couple of days to authenticate. Hope its authentic I always wanted a nano





Piarpreet said:


> Serial


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Ashleyshumar said:


> Item: 100% Genuine Celine Nano Brown
> Listing Number: 221841945068
> Seller: nicolgrov
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221841945068&globalID=EBAY-US
> Comments: I asked the year of design and name of color and seller stated she doesn't know she liked the color so she bought it so I asked where she got it from and if she has the receipt or proof of auth she stated she bought it years ago and doesn't have anything and if I have doubts of auth she will refund before she ships it out.
> 
> It looks ok from photos but I've also never seen the taupe color with silver hardware before so it makes me curious.
> 
> Thank you!



As for zipper marking and serial number
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

classic71 said:


> http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine





classic71 said:


> Could somebody please authenticate this large phantom for me?
> If this is not the right way to do or ask for this... forgive me.
> I have been searching high and low for a large one but i think this is too good to be true??
> Thanks so much already!



Auth


----------



## Piarpreet

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck


 Item number was 151752727736
Seller was http://www.ebay.com/usr/pucci3985?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I do not have access to a computer and the phone app is very limited please understand.


----------



## queenie62

Item: Authentic Celine Medium Classic Box Bag Calfskin Black Handbag
Listing Number: 121705178463
Seller: nathaniestiefe-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...vip=true&rt=nc

Would you pleas help authenticate this celine box? thx BTW, I can't find the serial number, sorry about that...


----------



## classic71

Thank you so much @unoma!!  xx


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate - celine mini luggage souris 

Link - http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221839409457 

Seller-  

Listing- 


Thank you!


----------



## pucci3985

Seller- ngluxuryresale 
Item #- 221839409457


----------



## fuchsia14

Hi Unoma,
Pls help me authenticate this Celine Nano.

Item: Céline Nano Black Cross Body Bag
Item #: 4162060
Seller: Rahel B
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-black-4162060/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## forespec

hy
I would love some assistance
with this item that i'm not too sure about
it looks suspicious to me:


Item:Celine Black / white Luggage Bag                          
 Listing Number: 181820118903
 Seller:mensconcepts
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181820118903?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


thank you very much


----------



## jessilou

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking










Listing: http://shop-hers.com/products/158108-hjarta-celine-shoulder-bag

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

queenie62 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Medium Classic Box Bag Calfskin Black Handbag
> Listing Number: 121705178463
> Seller: nathaniestiefe-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Would you pleas help authenticate this celine box? thx BTW, I can't find the serial number, sorry about that...



Fake


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Item number was 151752727736
> Seller was http://www.ebay.com/usr/pucci3985?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I do not have access to a computer and the phone app is very limited please understand.



Pls next time use the correct format. *Nano is a Fake*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

classic71 said:


> Thank you so much @unoma!!  xx


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate - celine mini luggage souris
> 
> Link - http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221839409457
> 
> Seller-
> 
> Listing-
> 
> 
> Thank you!





pucci3985 said:


> Seller- ngluxuryresale
> Item #- 221839409457



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Pls help me authenticate this Celine Nano.
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Black Cross Body Bag
> Item #: 4162060
> Seller: Rahel B
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-black-4162060/
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Cant view the photos


----------



## unoma

forespec said:


> hy
> I would love some assistance
> with this item that i'm not too sure about
> it looks suspicious to me:
> 
> 
> Item:Celine Black / white Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 181820118903
> Seller:mensconcepts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181820118903?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> thank you very much



Fake


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> View attachment 3088054
> View attachment 3088056
> View attachment 3088057
> View attachment 3088059
> 
> 
> Listing: http://shop-hers.com/products/158108-hjarta-celine-shoulder-bag
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see zipper marking on all three zipper head


----------



## jessilou

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking on all three zipper head









Thank you!


----------



## jessilou

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking on all three zipper head




There are no markings on the zipper heads. They're just solid.


----------



## teresas

Hi,

Could you please look at below bag

Item: Celine Trapeze Green
Listing Number: 271947655661
Seller: makanelli2000
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271947655661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: originaly bought by seller in March 15

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## pucci3985

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221839409457 


Zipper marking for celine souris mini luggage. Thank you.

Has #8 zipper marking


----------



## powee

Please authenticate this celine luggage 
Thank you in advance : )

Item Name: Celine Micro Luggage
Item Number: 252043403015
Seller ID: yesino408
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252043403015


----------



## ahmanman

Hi,

 Could you please help to authenticate?  Thank you!

 Item: Céline Large Trapeze Almond Handbag SATCHEL
 Listing Number: 191624664137
 Seller: hoiyankerri
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191624664137?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true

 Many thanks,
 Christine


----------



## zombie1986

Hi, 
Can the experts authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!
Item name: celine blade
Item number:281762109366
Seller id:katdc13
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281762109366&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## ahmanman

Hi,

 Could you please help to authenticate?  Thank you!

 Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Leather Gray Handbag 
 Listing Number: 151732560600
 Seller: romko_chuk
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ray-Handbag-/151732560600?hash=item2353f722d8

 Many thanks,
 Christine


----------



## michelina13

Please Authenticate - Celine Mini lugagge Souris color (Thank you!!)

Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/221845093394?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

seller-           ngluxuryresale

listing #-221845093394

Also asked for zipper marking- see attached.


----------



## ahmanman

Hi,

 Could you please help to authenticate?  Thank you!

 Item: Authentic Celine Medium Trapeze Taupe Suede 
 Listing Number: 291526763109
 Seller: dollandemily
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Taupe-Suede-/291526763109?hash=item43e0596265

 Many thanks,
 Christine


----------



## EricaLam

Could you please help me authenticate this bag , thank you so much for all your response, Im really appreciated.Item : Celine orange calfskin authentic bag 
Item number:121720522140
Seller : immauivball
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...houlder-Bag-/121720522140?hash=item1c571bc59c


----------



## somnambulist

Item: Celine horizontal Cabas
Listing Number: 53685
Seller: vintagebeloved
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/post/celine-bags-totes-53685
Comments: I want to purchase this but before I do, what do you say about it?


----------



## chris52

Dear Celine Authenticator, can you please help to authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks!!

Item: CELINE Mini Tie Bag in Bright Orange "NWT"
Listing Number: 181774801486
Seller: loukpeach 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181774801486


----------



## chris52

I'd also appreciate your professional opinion regarding the authenticity of the Celine bag below:

Item: Celine Tie Knot Bag Mini Pebbled Leather Handbag In Burnt Orange
Listing Number: 221840419027
Seller: sukcandy  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tie-...urnt-Orange-/221840419027?hash=item33a6b828d3

Thank you so much in advance for your time and help!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate this bag? TIA

item:trapeze
item #: 3876408
seller: DJOOSSY88
link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/celine/p-3876408.html


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag? TIA
> 
> item:trapeze
> item #: 3876408
> seller: DJOOSSY88
> link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/celine/p-3876408.html



Auth


----------



## unoma

chris52 said:


> Dear Celine Authenticator, can you please help to authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Mini Tie Bag in Bright Orange "NWT"
> Listing Number: 181774801486
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181774801486



Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

chris52 said:


> I'd also appreciate your professional opinion regarding the authenticity of the Celine bag below:
> 
> Item: Celine Tie Knot Bag Mini Pebbled Leather Handbag In Burnt Orange
> Listing Number: 221840419027
> Seller: sukcandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tie-...urnt-Orange-/221840419027?hash=item33a6b828d3
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your time and help!!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

somnambulist said:


> Item: Celine horizontal Cabas
> Listing Number: 53685
> Seller: vintagebeloved
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/post/celine-bags-totes-53685
> Comments: I want to purchase this but before I do, what do you say about it?



Auth


----------



## unoma

EricaLam said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag , thank you so much for all your response, Im really appreciated.Item : Celine orange calfskin authentic bag
> Item number:121720522140
> Seller : immauivball
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...houlder-Bag-/121720522140?hash=item1c571bc59c



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ahmanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Medium Trapeze Taupe Suede
> Listing Number: 291526763109
> Seller: dollandemily
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Taupe-Suede-/291526763109?hash=item43e0596265
> 
> Many thanks,
> Christine


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please Authenticate - Celine Mini lugagge Souris color (Thank you!!)
> 
> Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/221845093394?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> seller-           ngluxuryresale
> 
> listing #-221845093394
> 
> Also asked for zipper marking- see attached.



Need to see CLEAR zipper marking


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you very much Unoma for your rapid response and giving your time!


----------



## aceofspades

Item: NEW CELINE RED Calfskin Medium Classic Box Handbag Purse

Listing Number: 271949858661

Seller: vividstylez

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CELINE-RE...ic-Box-Handbag-Purse-/271949858661?nav=SEARCH

Comments: Please authenticate, thanks ladies!


----------



## its_foxy

Hi and thanks for all your hard work unoma.

I keep searching for a beige/taupe phantom with hot pink trim, but I am starting to wonder whether an actual authentic version of said colours exists. I tried going through collections, and asked google but I'm not entirely convinced.

Can you help authenticate this one:

Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Gray HandBag

Listing Number: 252048065010

Seller: bailando2014

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...g-/252048065010?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## chris52

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number



Hi Unoma, thanks for the info! I've already asked for the serial No. and attached please see the picture for it! Also, I've included the new link to the added picture so that you can see the zoomed serial no.. Thank you very much for your help!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181774801486?rmvSB=true


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi, I would appreciate an opinion on this bag please. The second link shows the same bag as sold but not sure if perhaps the sale didn't proceed. Many thanks &#55357;&#56832;

Item: Celine micro luggage tote

Listing no: 121721915882

Seller: rayht2012

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authent...3D121692826781&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Comments: old link
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/12169282678...3D321739370394&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## unoma

ahmanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze Leather Gray Handbag
> Listing Number: 151732560600
> Seller: romko_chuk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ray-Handbag-/151732560600?hash=item2353f722d8
> 
> Many thanks,
> Christine



Ask for serial number and zipper marking
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-/151732560600?hash=item2353f722d8&rmvSB=true


----------



## unoma

zombie1986 said:


> Hi,
> Can the experts authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!
> Item name: celine blade
> Item number:281762109366
> Seller id:katdc13
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281762109366&globalID=EBAY-US


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ahmanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Céline Large Trapeze Almond Handbag SATCHEL
> Listing Number: 191624664137
> Seller: hoiyankerri
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191624664137?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Many thanks,
> Christine


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

powee said:


> Please authenticate this celine luggage
> Thank you in advance : )
> 
> Item Name: Celine Micro Luggage
> Item Number: 252043403015
> Seller ID: yesino408
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252043403015


Ask for serial number,imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please look at below bag
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Green
> Listing Number: 271947655661
> Seller: makanelli2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271947655661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: originaly bought by seller in March 15
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann


Ask for serial number,imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you very much Unoma for your rapid response and giving your time!


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Item: NEW CELINE RED Calfskin Medium Classic Box Handbag Purse
> 
> Listing Number: 271949858661
> 
> Seller: vividstylez
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CELINE-RE...ic-Box-Handbag-Purse-/271949858661?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate, thanks ladies!


Ask for serial number,imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> Hi and thanks for all your hard work unoma.
> 
> I keep searching for a beige/taupe phantom with hot pink trim, but I am starting to wonder whether an actual authentic version of said colours exists. I tried going through collections, and asked google but I'm not entirely convinced.
> 
> Can you help authenticate this one:
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Gray HandBag
> 
> Listing Number: 252048065010
> 
> Seller: bailando2014
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...g-/252048065010?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255



Fake


----------



## unoma

chris52 said:


> Hi Unoma, thanks for the info! I've already asked for the serial No. and attached please see the picture for it! Also, I've included the new link to the added picture so that you can see the zoomed serial no.. Thank you very much for your help!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181774801486?rmvSB=true



Auth


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I would appreciate an opinion on this bag please. The second link shows the same bag as sold but not sure if perhaps the sale didn't proceed. Many thanks &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Item: Celine micro luggage tote
> 
> Listing no: 121721915882
> 
> Seller: rayht2012
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authent...3D121692826781&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Comments: old link
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/12169282678...3D321739370394&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



Fake


----------



## unoma

jessilou said:


> View attachment 3088122
> View attachment 3088124
> View attachment 3088126
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## its_foxy

unoma said:


> Fake



thanks, I figured as much!!
From your experience, does the light grey/beige/taupe and hot pink trim exist in the authentic ranks?


----------



## BlueCherry

unoma said:


> Fake




Thank you - very much appreciated!


----------



## mmchin82

mmchin82 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much for your help
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Calf Skin (Limited Color)
> Listing number: 191644804779
> Seller: shir-song
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...mited-Color-/191644804779?hash=item2c9eeba6ab







unoma said:


> Look good but still need to see zipper marking



Hi i got the zipper marking photo but there is no zip size imprinted. Does that mean it's a fake? The bag is being offered to me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you Unoma I love you


----------



## a_boutz

Hi would like to seek help to authentic.

Items: Celine trapeze dube medium bag

Listing number:

Seller: adore09

Links: Carousell app

Comments: I was told that all Celine bag Zippers come w a number, apparently this pa does not. Pls assist to affirm the authenticity.

Thanks


----------



## a_boutz

Hi I am new to this forum. Would like to seek advise on authenticity. 

Item: Celine trapeze dune medium 

Listed number: listed on carosuell app 7 hours ago

Seller: adore09



Seller:


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Unoma,

Could you please authenticate another bag for me?

seller: raile_de2014
item: box
item#: 221842505170
link : http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/221842505170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ahmanman

Hello Unoma,

 Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

 seller: Marina on tradesy
 item: Céline Medium Trapeze Shoulder Bag
 item#: 
 link : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-khaki-4993138/?tref=closet


Thank you!!


----------



## michelina13

Pl ease Authenticate- Celine nano 

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f506f01a6

seller-            brandoff

listing #- 271932391846

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nilufarkhan

Hi,
I won a bid a few months ago of the following ebay listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I'd like to verify whether this is fake or real. To me it looks and feels genuine but I could be wrong. Thanks


----------



## MDNA

*unoma*, can you please authenticate this?  Thank you 

Item: Auth celine Phantom Tote In Rare Blue Grey Col Excellent Condition
Listing number: 271882601331
Seller: lalaloopstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271882601331?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

its_foxy said:


> thanks, I figured as much!!
> From your experience, does the light grey/beige/taupe and hot pink trim exist in the authentic ranks?



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Thank you - very much appreciated!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

mmchin82 said:


> Hi i got the zipper marking photo but there is no zip size imprinted. Does that mean it's a fake? The bag is being offered to me. Thanks for your help.



Ask for zipper at the back pocket of the bag


----------



## unoma

LOUKPEACH said:


> Thank you Unoma I love you


----------



## unoma

a_boutz said:


> Hi would like to seek help to authentic.
> 
> Items: Celine trapeze dube medium bag
> 
> Listing number:
> 
> Seller: adore09
> 
> Links: Carousell app
> 
> Comments: I was told that all Celine bag Zippers come w a number, apparently this pa does not. Pls assist to affirm the authenticity.
> 
> Thanks





a_boutz said:


> Hi I am new to this forum. Would like to seek advise on authenticity.
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze dune medium
> 
> Listed number: listed on carosuell app 7 hours ago
> 
> Seller: adore09
> 
> 
> 
> Seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090734
> View attachment 3090735
> View attachment 3090736
> View attachment 3090738
> View attachment 3090739
> View attachment 3090740
> View attachment 3090741
> View attachment 3090742
> View attachment 3090743
> View attachment 3090747



Auction link


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Could you please authenticate another bag for me?
> 
> seller: raile_de2014
> item: box
> item#: 221842505170
> link : http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/221842505170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Imprint, zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Pl ease Authenticate- Celine nano
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f506f01a6
> 
> seller-            brandoff
> 
> listing #- 271932391846
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

nilufarkhan said:


> Hi,
> I won a bid a few months ago of the following ebay listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I'd like to verify whether this is fake or real. To me it looks and feels genuine but I could be wrong. Thanks



Pls use a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

MDNA said:


> *unoma*, can you please authenticate this?  Thank you
> 
> Item: Auth celine Phantom Tote In Rare Blue Grey Col Excellent Condition
> Listing number: 271882601331
> Seller: lalaloopstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271882601331?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Imprint, zipper marking and serial number



Thanks Unoma.

Which imprint are you referring to? I asked the seller for the serial number but she says she does not know where to find it. Where should it be located so that i may direct her?

Thank you again


----------



## nilufarkhan

Thank u!


----------



## a_boutz

unoma said:


> Auction link




Pls assist as it is selling at Carousell Application, there is no link. Pls advise.


----------



## aldal

Hi Unoma!
Can you look at this bag, please?

Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather tote
252047103742
annjon6 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252047103742

pic of serial number attached!


----------



## aceofspades

Item: Celine black mini tie

Listing Number: 161783761480

Seller: angelamaz2

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161783761480&globalID=EBAY-US

Comments: Hello! If you can please authenticate this item, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## chris52

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Originally Posted by chris52
I'd also appreciate your professional opinion regarding the authenticity of the Celine bag below:

Item: Celine Tie Knot Bag Mini Pebbled Leather Handbag In Burnt Orange
Listing Number: 221840419027
Seller: sukcandy 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tie-K...item33a6b828d3

*******   *********
Dear Unoma, Thanks for your reply. I just got reply from the seller with more detailed pic about the serial number and zipper marking. Please see the attached photos. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Alina790

Dear unoma, 

Would you please help me to authenticate this Celine phantom from eBay. 

Item: medium Celine phantom- Python leather- electric blue

Listing number: 181825428216

Seller: blackcrudeliaxxx.2008

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181825428216&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Alina790

Thank you so much 
Best regards, 
Alina


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


unoma said:


> Auth


----------



## EricaLam

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Hi! I don't know how to upload the picture that seller gave me , but under the zipper has "limpo" letter, so is it mean fake ?


----------



## Alina790

Dear unoma, 

Sorry to overload you with more bags  
I need your help before I place a bid or an offer. 

Thank you again so much. 

Item: Celine blue Python mini luggage 

Listing number: 141740856440

Seller: 3girls_123

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141740856440&globalID=EBAY-US 

Comment: I saw it on eBay long ago. 

Thank you and best regards. 

Alina


----------



## Alina790

Another one. 

Item: Celine Python blue cobalt- medium phantom 

Listing number: 321818752140

Seller: unomasamantha

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321818752140&globalID=EBAY-US 

Thank you again for all your efforts. 

You are a life saver [emoji8]


----------



## Alina790

Last one 

Item: Celine taupe Python mini luggage

Listing number: 281766332102

Seller: nikki3861

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281766332102&globalID=EBAY-US 

[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Marjy

Pls. Help me authenticate this Bag! 

Item: Authentic New 2014 CELINE PEBBLED Mini Black Luggage Leather Tote Bag

Item Number:271944792583

Seller: december13

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...71944792583?hash=item3f512c3a07#ht_210wt_1077


----------



## anicha

ITEM: New Celine Micro Smooth Luggage Bag in Black
LISTING: 171879430490
SELLER: richgirlscollection
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...ag-in-Black-/171879430490?hash=item2804cff95a

She previously had a listing for a nano which the purseforum said was a fake.  But her listing says to "feel free to authenticate" on TPF. 
Thank you!


----------



## Lovely87

Please authenticate this !


Item: Celine Small Phantom in Red 
Seller: LavishVancouver
Link: https://instagram.com/p/6B5JD-SJXI/
Photos: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/real604luxury/embed/slideshow/Mobile Uploads


----------



## Natikoni

Hello, 
 I don't have a direct link because I am buying from a private dealer. 

Could you please authenticate this for me. Thank you very much!!

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll171/nataliek881/84B5D064-278E-475B-B666-C58B310E3C38_zpsqvyhfp3h.jpg


----------



## bergersarahe

please help  thanks

Item: Celine Nano Tan Calfskin
Listing Number:301709030741
Seller:kramz777
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301709030741


----------



## Marchida

Hi,

Could you help Authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 181824760329
Seller: lor-calv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181824760329?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The serial number is: F-CU-0163.

Thanks!


----------



## Brooklyngirl21

hi someone please help me authenticate this celine micro fluo pink pebbled leather. purchased in 2012
she is asking $3250.paypal gift


----------



## Brooklyngirl21

listing id :231640664110
Seller :vuitton_addict 

link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...E-/231640664110?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Alina790

Hey dear, 
Thank you for your help. It is highly appreciated. 
Actually I saw the exact bag in Celine store that's why I know it exists. But of course can not tell if this one is authentic or not. I am totally not an expert and need help


----------



## erli

anicha said:


> ITEM: New Celine Micro Smooth Luggage Bag in Black
> LISTING: 171879430490
> SELLER: richgirlscollection
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...ag-in-Black-/171879430490?hash=item2804cff95a
> 
> She previously had a listing for a nano which the purseforum said was a fake.  But her listing says to "feel free to authenticate" on TPF.
> Thank you!








HoneyBunny1 said:


> hey I have a real Celine and sometimes I check out things here to and also I purchase bags.
> This bag def. looks fake to me.




Me too.  especially the "Nordstrom" it's cut off and it looks printed instead of their sticker.


----------



## erli

bergersarahe said:


> please help  thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Tan Calfskin
> 
> Listing Number:301709030741
> 
> Seller:kramz777
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301709030741






You might want to ask for imprint, zipper marking, and serial tag.  For sure the authenticators will ask for it.  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## fuchsia14

Hi Unoma,
Will you pls help me authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r9xl5te6x1l7dok/DSC02196.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dspds1ox478dk8x/DSC02202.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/syu17z3p6rfzi1i/DSC02204.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/que2mpryxgy7w64/DSC02206.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdyruhqubhzt2iw/DSC02207.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jw9bo7eqvnxq8vw/DSC02208.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pzyipt3fd2b9aku/DSC02209.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jeyvdfl4kc7jkgy/DSC02211.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/02sefxf4wmynjdq/DSC02212.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4v2icbrup2lqpyb/DSC02218.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r856ykhz8d0fnug/DSC02219.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xevnszewyex8uzc/DSC02220.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rcio15703nl3d8f/DSC02223.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4tpy7wn9hxpxz83/DSC02224.JPG?dl=0

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## unoma

nilufarkhan said:


> Thank u!


----------



## unoma

a_boutz said:


> Pls assist as it is selling at Carousell Application, there is no link. Pls advise.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi Unoma!
> Can you look at this bag, please?
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather tote
> 252047103742
> annjon6
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252047103742
> 
> pic of serial number attached!



Fake


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Item: Celine black mini tie
> 
> Listing Number: 161783761480
> 
> Seller: angelamaz2
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161783761480&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Comments: Hello! If you can please authenticate this item, I would really appreciate it.



Need to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chris52 said:


> Originally Posted by chris52
> I'd also appreciate your professional opinion regarding the authenticity of the Celine bag below:
> 
> Item: Celine Tie Knot Bag Mini Pebbled Leather Handbag In Burnt Orange
> Listing Number: 221840419027
> Seller: sukcandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tie-K...item33a6b828d3
> 
> *******   *********
> Dear Unoma, Thanks for your reply. I just got reply from the seller with more detailed pic about the serial number and zipper marking. Please see the attached photos. Thanks so much for your help!!



Something looks off BUT need to see CLEAR serial number and zipper marking.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tie-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

MDNA said:


> Thank you


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Another one.
> 
> Item: Celine Python blue cobalt- medium phantom
> 
> Listing number: 321818752140
> 
> Seller: unomasamantha
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321818752140&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thank you again for all your efforts.
> 
> You are a life saver [emoji8]



Auth IMO


----------



## unoma

Marjy said:


> Pls. Help me authenticate this Bag!
> 
> Item: Authentic New 2014 CELINE PEBBLED Mini Black Luggage Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Item Number:271944792583
> 
> Seller: december13
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...71944792583?hash=item3f512c3a07#ht_210wt_1077



Fake


----------



## unoma

anicha said:


> ITEM: New Celine Micro Smooth Luggage Bag in Black
> LISTING: 171879430490
> SELLER: richgirlscollection
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...ag-in-Black-/171879430490?hash=item2804cff95a
> 
> She previously had a listing for a nano which the purseforum said was a fake.  But her listing says to "feel free to authenticate" on TPF.
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

bergersarahe said:


> please help  thanks
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Tan Calfskin
> Listing Number:301709030741
> Seller:kramz777
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301709030741



Serial and umber and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Natikoni said:


> Hello,
> I don't have a direct link because I am buying from a private dealer.
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me. Thank you very much!!
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/...4-278E-475B-B666-C58B310E3C38_zpsqvyhfp3h.jpg


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Marchida said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you help Authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 181824760329
> Seller: lor-calv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181824760329?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The serial number is: F-CU-0163.
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

Brooklyngirl21 said:


> listing id :231640664110
> Seller :vuitton_addict
> 
> link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...E-/231640664110?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Looks good


----------



## unoma

HoneyBunny1 said:


> There is something off about this bag - no ? The zipper fabric color is not right for the leather, even though snake leather looks real. .... Also I can't seem to find any reference of this bag made by Celine. I saw a similar snake on a Celine Phantom but not Mini. I'm not an expert, this only my opinion.



There is nothing off about this bag.


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Will you pls help me authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r9xl5te6x1l7dok/DSC02196.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dspds1ox478dk8x/DSC02202.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/syu17z3p6rfzi1i/DSC02204.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/que2mpryxgy7w64/DSC02206.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdyruhqubhzt2iw/DSC02207.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jw9bo7eqvnxq8vw/DSC02208.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pzyipt3fd2b9aku/DSC02209.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jeyvdfl4kc7jkgy/DSC02211.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/02sefxf4wmynjdq/DSC02212.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4v2icbrup2lqpyb/DSC02218.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r856ykhz8d0fnug/DSC02219.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xevnszewyex8uzc/DSC02220.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rcio15703nl3d8f/DSC02223.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4tpy7wn9hxpxz83/DSC02224.JPG?dl=0
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Nm


----------



## Alina790

Thank you unoma so much for all your efforts and time you put to help [emoji8]
So do you think it is safe to go for the Python phantom? 
I am sorry to burden you with more work but please try to check the other 3 posts if you have time. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Alina790

So I got that the electric blue mini is authentic  good coz I love it [emoji7]


----------



## molliex

Hi!
Help me authenticate this Bag! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tri Colour Tote

Item Number: 321828656288

Seller: oakj015 

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321828656288?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!


----------



## unoma

molliex said:


> Hi!
> Help me authenticate this Bag!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tri Colour Tote
> 
> Item Number: 321828656288
> 
> Seller: oakj015
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321828656288?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good, ask for zipper marking


----------



## ShopaholicCez

Hi Ms. Unoma pls help me with this Celine nano i bought to a person here in Singapore... She keep saying it's Authentic. 
ITEM: CELINE NANO 
BAG CODE : S-SN-0142


----------



## ShopaholicCez

Hi Ms Unoma, pls pls pls help me if this Celine Nano is authentic or not? I bought this to the same person i bought the blue Celine Nano...
ITEM: CELINE NANO
BAG CODE: s-SN-0142


----------



## unoma

ShopaholicCez said:


> Hi Ms. Unoma pls help me with this Celine nano i bought to a person here in Singapore... She keep saying it's Authentic.
> ITEM: CELINE NANO
> BAG CODE : S-SN-0142
> View attachment 3094656
> View attachment 3094657
> View attachment 3094658
> View attachment 3094659
> View attachment 3094660
> View attachment 3094661
> View attachment 3094662
> View attachment 3094663


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

ShopaholicCez said:


> Hi Ms Unoma, pls pls pls help me if this Celine Nano is authentic or not? I bought this to the same person i bought the blue Celine Nano...
> ITEM: CELINE NANO
> BAG CODE: s-SN-0142
> View attachment 3094672
> View attachment 3094673
> View attachment 3094674
> View attachment 3094675
> View attachment 3094676
> View attachment 3094677
> View attachment 3094678
> View attachment 3094679
> View attachment 3094680


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## ShopaholicCez

Thanks Ms Unoma, but does it look Fake or Authentic? Just any of your opinion Ms. Unoma please...


----------



## mamoizelle

ShopaholicCez said:


> Hi Ms Unoma, pls pls pls help me if this Celine Nano is authentic or not? I bought this to the same person i bought the blue Celine Nano...
> ITEM: CELINE NANO
> BAG CODE: s-SN-0142
> View attachment 3094672
> View attachment 3094673
> View attachment 3094674
> View attachment 3094675
> View attachment 3094676
> View attachment 3094677
> View attachment 3094678
> View attachment 3094679
> View attachment 3094680



I've got the same nano in citron authenticated by Vestiaire Collective and Unoma. I'm not an authenticator however when I saw your photos something tells my this looks off. As suggested by Unoma, I think there is nothing wrong to seek 3rd party opinion. Have you asked the seller the receipt and from which year the nano was made? Hope this helps


----------



## aceofspades

unoma said:


> Need to see clear zipper marking




Item: Celine black mini tie


Listing Number: 161783761480


Seller: angelamaz2


Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161783761480&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> Item: Celine black mini tie
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 161783761480
> 
> 
> Seller: angelamaz2
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161783761480&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094789







Sorry the picture shows up better on my phone but when I upload it the quality goes down. Please let me know if I need to ask for a better picture.


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> There is nothing off about this bag.



Sorry for the interruption ladies and maybe I post in the wrong thread. But I've got this feeling that the fake bag manufacturers are eyeing us on this forum. I'm surprised that Celine fake bags now have their copy version zipper marking. I was browsing IG and found this
https://instagram.com/p/5ZvOOch8eN/


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 3094794
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture shows up better on my phone but when I upload it the quality goes down. Please let me know if I need to ask for a better picture.





aceofspades said:


> Item: Celine black mini tie
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 161783761480
> 
> 
> Seller: angelamaz2
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161783761480&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094789



Auth Tie


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Sorry for the interruption ladies and maybe I post in the wrong thread. But I've got this feeling that the fake bag manufacturers are eyeing us on this forum. I'm surprised that Celine fake bags now have their copy version zipper marking. I was browsing IG and found this
> https://instagram.com/p/5ZvOOch8eN/



That is an oblivious fake


----------



## Alina790

So sorry unoma to post it again but I really like this bag a lot and need your help
To authenticate it. 

Item: Celine taupe Python mini luggage

Listing number: 281766332102

Seller: nikki3861

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281766332102&globalID=EBAY-US 

Thank you


----------



## shoeaholic120

Dear PF,

Can someone help me authenticate the following celine trapeze bag:


Item:Celine Trapeze Large
Listing Number:151776815270
Seller: jackiechong
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151776815270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Thank you!


----------



## jennrh

Hi, 

I'm back on the Celine train and this time its for the Nano. Would you be able to authenticate this Nano?

TIA!! 



Item: Celine Nano Luggage Smooth Leather Black Bag
Listing Number: 191657194957
Seller: roberfra-lu9vpmz4 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...aa47120&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=221848915015


----------



## jennypoopoo

Hi I've been lucking in these threads but this is my first post! Please help authenticate thank you very much! 

Item: Celine Python Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 1092039205
Seller: Valari Luangrath
Link:http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...thon-print-micro-luggage-tote-rare/1092039205


----------



## unoma

jennypoopoo said:


> Hi I've been lucking in these threads but this is my first post! Please help authenticate thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Celine Python Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 1092039205
> Seller: Valari Luangrath
> Link:http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...thon-print-micro-luggage-tote-rare/1092039205



Zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

jennrh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm back on the Celine train and this time its for the Nano. Would you be able to authenticate this Nano?
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Smooth Leather Black Bag
> Listing Number: 191657194957
> Seller: roberfra-lu9vpmz4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...aa47120&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=221848915015



Fake


----------



## unoma

shoeaholic120 said:


> Dear PF,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate the following celine trapeze bag:
> 
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze Large
> Listing Number:151776815270
> Seller: jackiechong
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151776815270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## analalala

Please authenticate this bag for me, the pictures are at the bottom, I'm scared because the zipper doesn't have a number.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 151641048136
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...G-BNWT-RARE-/151641048136?hash=item234e82c448


----------



## Alina790

Some additional pictures


----------



## jennypoopoo

unoma said:


> Zipper marking and serial number


Hi Unoma, 

I've asked the seller for more photos but she hasn't sent them yet. Any opinion on the bag thus far? I feel like the bottom looks off. She said it was purchased in New York in 2011 and the serial code is S-GA-1116. 

TIA!


----------



## AndyBag

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Celine 

Quote: AUTHENTIC CELINE BOX WITH STRAP SHOULDER BAG
Item: Celine Box Bag
Seller: wallafairc on Ebay.com

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...HOULDER-BAG-/201406068198?hash=item2ee4bcb5e6

Comments: 
Sellers description on listing: 
 MEDIUM BOX CELINE SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK CALFSKIN LEATHER.
BAG COMES WITH DUST BAG, CARE CARDS, BOX. 
100% AUTHENTIC.
NO SMELLS, NO SCRATCHES, SMOKE FREE AND DAMAGES FREE.
SERIOUS BIDDERS ONLY, NO GAMES PLEASE. IF YOU BID, PLEASE MAKE A PAYMENT.
OPEN TO ALL QUESTIONS AND PHOTO REQUEST. 


Thank you


----------



## jennypoopoo

unoma said:


> Zipper marking and serial number


got it! here are the zipper photos. serial S-GA-1116.


----------



## unoma

Lovely87 said:


> Please authenticate this !
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Small Phantom in Red
> Seller: LavishVancouver
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/6B5JD-SJXI/
> Photos: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/real604luxury/embed/slideshow/Mobile Uploads



Auth


----------



## katie1174

Hi,
Please authenticate 

Item: BNWT GORGEOUS CELINE ROYAL ELECTRIC BLUE SUEDE & CALF MINI LUGGAGE BOSTON BAG!!!

Listing Number: 151775084042

Seller: durbs-girl

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151775084042?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional photos as provided by the seller:



Another picture to follow in a separate post, i couldnt get it to attach together


----------



## katie1174

Here is another picture:


----------



## katie1174

And another picture


----------



## Ashleyshumar

unoma said:


> As for zipper marking and serial number
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I have attached photos of the zipper and serial please authenticate thank you!


----------



## Ashleyshumar

Ashleyshumar said:


> I have attached photos of the zipper and serial please authenticate thank you!



Serial


----------



## katie1174

Realized my previous two might be blurry:


----------



## katie1174

And here is the other hopefully non blurry one:


----------



## Ashleyshumar

Ashleyshumar said:


> Serial


 Back of zipper


----------



## jennypoopoo

Hi I've reposted the authentication request with photos attached of the zipper and serial code (S-GA-1116). Thank you so much in advance! 

Item: Celine Python Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 1092039205
Seller: Valari Luangrath
Link:http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wa...are/1092039205


----------



## Lovely87

Much appreciated xoxo


----------



## teresas

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number,imprint and zipper marking



All additional pictures attached + for refference auction details below:

Item: Celine Trapeze Green
Listing Number: 271947655661
Seller: makanelli2000
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2719476556...:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: originaly bought by seller in March 15


----------



## EllenLybecker

Hi
Please help me authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Navy Leather Luggage Tote
Listing Number:321829906191
Seller:katiekmk77
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321829906191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Maliboo7

Hey there! I'd really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Celine bag for me  
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black and White Tote Bag 
Listing Number: 201397359738 
Seller: viking1376 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201397359738?_mwBanner=1 
Comments: The seller also sent me this additional photo...


----------



## HoneyBunny1

Hi 
If anyone would be so kind to 
Please Authenticate  

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1613184.shtml

THANKS!


----------



## unoma

analalala said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me, the pictures are at the bottom, I'm scared because the zipper doesn't have a number.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 151641048136
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...G-BNWT-RARE-/151641048136?hash=item234e82c448



Nano is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Some additional pictures
> View attachment 3095625
> View attachment 3095626
> View attachment 3095627
> View attachment 3095628



Auth


----------



## unoma

jennypoopoo said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I've asked the seller for more photos but she hasn't sent them yet. Any opinion on the bag thus far? I feel like the bottom looks off. She said it was purchased in New York in 2011 and the serial code is S-GA-1116.
> 
> TIA!



Fake


----------



## unoma

AndyBag said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Celine
> 
> Quote: AUTHENTIC CELINE BOX WITH STRAP SHOULDER BAG
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Seller: wallafairc on Ebay.com
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...HOULDER-BAG-/201406068198?hash=item2ee4bcb5e6
> 
> Comments:
> Sellers description on listing:
> MEDIUM BOX CELINE SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK CALFSKIN LEATHER.
> BAG COMES WITH DUST BAG, CARE CARDS, BOX.
> 100% AUTHENTIC.
> NO SMELLS, NO SCRATCHES, SMOKE FREE AND DAMAGES FREE.
> SERIOUS BIDDERS ONLY, NO GAMES PLEASE. IF YOU BID, PLEASE MAKE A PAYMENT.
> OPEN TO ALL QUESTIONS AND PHOTO REQUEST.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jennypoopoo said:


> got it! here are the zipper photos. serial S-GA-1116.



Fake


----------



## unoma

katie1174 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate
> 
> Item: BNWT GORGEOUS CELINE ROYAL ELECTRIC BLUE SUEDE & CALF MINI LUGGAGE BOSTON BAG!!!
> 
> Listing Number: 151775084042
> 
> Seller: durbs-girl
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151775084042?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional photos as provided by the seller:
> View attachment 3095989
> 
> 
> Another picture to follow in a separate post, i couldnt get it to attach together





katie1174 said:


> Here is another picture:
> View attachment 3095990





katie1174 said:


> And another picture
> View attachment 3095993



Auth


----------



## unoma

Ashleyshumar said:


> I have attached photos of the zipper and serial please authenticate thank you!





Ashleyshumar said:


> Serial



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

katie1174 said:


> And here is the other hopefully non blurry one:
> View attachment 3096006





katie1174 said:


> Realized my previous two might be blurry:
> View attachment 3096001





katie1174 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate
> 
> Item: BNWT GORGEOUS CELINE ROYAL ELECTRIC BLUE SUEDE & CALF MINI LUGGAGE BOSTON BAG!!!
> 
> Listing Number: 151775084042
> 
> Seller: durbs-girl
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151775084042?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional photos as provided by the seller:
> View attachment 3095989
> 
> 
> Another picture to follow in a separate post, i couldnt get it to attach together



Auth


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> All additional pictures attached + for refference auction details below:
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Green
> Listing Number: 271947655661
> Seller: makanelli2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2719476556...:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: originaly bought by seller in March 15



Auth


----------



## unoma

EllenLybecker said:


> Hi
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> Item: Celine Navy Leather Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:321829906191
> Seller:katiekmk77
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321829906191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## unoma

Maliboo7 said:


> Hey there! I'd really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Celine bag for me
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black and White Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 201397359738
> Seller: viking1376
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201397359738?_mwBanner=1
> Comments: The seller also sent me this additional photo...



Fake
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Authe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

HoneyBunny1 said:


> Hi
> If anyone would be so kind to
> Please Authenticate
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1613184.shtml
> 
> THANKS!



Auth


----------



## elainejulianna

Hi Unoma,

Could you authenticate this bag for me? You saved me last time from a fake phantom phew!

Item: Celine Trio Black 
Listed from: Depop
Link: http://depop.com/tse_369/celine-trio-bag-bought-in


I've also attached some additional pictures from the seller. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Ashleyshumar

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE



Thank you!  

Are you able to tell me why and where I can get a written authentication done so I can receive a refund from eBay?

Thanks unoma!!


----------



## fuchsia14

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck


Hi Unoma,
I appreciate your reply.
I tried to use the third party authenticator and still waiting for their reply as of now. I am wondering if you can help me tell if its a knock off or not as I am almost heading to the 4th day of getting a chance to return the item. Pls pls pls help me. I am desperate for your opinion. 
Pls see link below:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hxhbbhlnread94e/AADEAvTEhRr_6Jw7qiH6WNxpa?dl=0

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Mirette

Hi unoma, 
Would you please authenticate this Celine phantom for me.  
Item: Celine electric blue Python leather phantom bag. 
Seller: blackcrudeliaxxx.2008 
Listing number: 181825428216
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181825428216&globalID=EBAY-US 

Thanks a lot


----------



## michelina13

Please Authenticate- Celine belt bag black

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...n-Bag-Black-/171890447342?hash=item28057813ee

listing #-171890447342

seller-           lilniffy


Thank you!!!


----------



## Ashleyshumar

unoma said:


> Auth



I took the bag to the Celine store and you are absolutely right the bag is FAKE!

Thank you!


----------



## jennypoopoo

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## Alina790

Thank you unoma for all your efforts


----------



## Laetitya

Hello all, this bag is in my possession and was purchased in a store in Italy. However, when I wished to consign it here in London, the store had doubts and wouldn't take it. Please would you kindly have a look and let me know what you think? Thank you


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello,

First time posting in Celine Forum.

I spotted this on eBay Australia and used Authenticating tips but still unsure.

Item: Celine Beige / White / Black Calfskin Nano Luggage Handbag with Strap

Listing Number: 181832643943

Seller: wongje0 

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...-with-Strap-/181832643943?hash=item2a5611f567

Comments: "The bag is in very good condition in black and white. Come with dust bag and shoulder strap. 
**Relisted due to non-payment buyer. Please do not bid if you're not intended to buy and I will file complaints with eBay**"

Thank you in advance


----------



## Laetitya

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time posting in Celine Forum.
> 
> I spotted this on eBay Australia and used Authenticating tips but still unsure.
> 
> Item: Celine Beige / White / Black Calfskin Nano Luggage Handbag with Strap
> 
> Listing Number: 181832643943
> 
> Seller: wongje0
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...-with-Strap-/181832643943?hash=item2a5611f567
> 
> Comments: "The bag is in very good condition in black and white. Come with dust bag and shoulder strap.
> **Relisted due to non-payment buyer. Please do not bid if you're not intended to buy and I will file complaints with eBay**"
> 
> Thank you in advance




Fake IMHO but please wait for confirmation


----------



## unoma

elainejulianna said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag for me? You saved me last time from a fake phantom phew!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Black
> Listed from: Depop
> Link: http://depop.com/tse_369/celine-trio-bag-bought-in
> 
> 
> I've also attached some additional pictures from the seller.
> 
> THANK YOU!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Ashleyshumar said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Are you able to tell me why and where I can get a written authentication done so I can receive a refund from eBay?
> 
> Thanks unoma!!


http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Mirette said:


> Hi unoma,
> Would you please authenticate this Celine phantom for me.
> Item: Celine electric blue Python leather phantom bag.
> Seller: blackcrudeliaxxx.2008
> Listing number: 181825428216
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181825428216&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thanks a lot



Look good


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please Authenticate- Celine belt bag black
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...n-Bag-Black-/171890447342?hash=item28057813ee
> 
> listing #-171890447342
> 
> seller-           lilniffy
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Ashleyshumar said:


> I took the bag to the Celine store and you are absolutely right the bag is FAKE!
> 
> Thank you!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

jennypoopoo said:


> Thank you Unoma!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Thank you unoma for all your efforts


----------



## unoma

Laetitya said:


> Hello all, this bag is in my possession and was purchased in a store in Italy. However, when I wished to consign it here in London, the store had doubts and wouldn't take it. Please would you kindly have a look and let me know what you think? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097540
> View attachment 3097541
> View attachment 3097542
> View attachment 3097544
> View attachment 3097545
> View attachment 3097546
> View attachment 3097547
> View attachment 3097549
> View attachment 3097550


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time posting in Celine Forum.
> 
> I spotted this on eBay Australia and used Authenticating tips but still unsure.
> 
> Item: Celine Beige / White / Black Calfskin Nano Luggage Handbag with Strap
> 
> Listing Number: 181832643943
> 
> Seller: wongje0
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...-with-Strap-/181832643943?hash=item2a5611f567
> 
> Comments: "The bag is in very good condition in black and white. Come with dust bag and shoulder strap.
> **Relisted due to non-payment buyer. Please do not bid if you're not intended to buy and I will file complaints with eBay**"
> 
> Thank you in advance



Nano is a Fake


----------



## melmel33

Hello Umoma,

Please authenticate 

Item: Celine Box Bag

Listing Number: 161793326073

Seller:  usbria_7mip6ar

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...are-Receipt-/161793326073?hash=item25aba23bf9

Comments:  Seller has no previous history.  

Thank you!!


----------



## watermelonie

Hi unoma, 
Would you please authenticate this Celine belt bag for me?

Item: Celine Belt Bag in Black Python
Seller: theashtonstore 
Listing number: 161765909186
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-belt-bag-black-Python-/161765909186?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123 

Thank you!


----------



## nobutty




----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate- Celine belt bag black


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate- Celine belt bag black

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Brand-...ather-Black-/271957080247?hash=item3f51e7b8b7

seller-            miss_sunshine25

listing #- 271957080247

Thank you!


----------



## Alina790

Hey dear,

Would you please authenticate this Celine phantom. 

Item: Celine Python coffee phantom bag 
Listing number: 281599997297
Seller: Nikki3861
Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281599997297&globalID=EBAY-US 

Thank you for your time snd patience.


----------



## Senzafine_

I bought this bag, and as a regular on tPF i know you don't authenticate free unless there is a live listing. I have paid A4U and despite a reminder, its been two weeks with no verdict. As an avid Celine fan, I own six authentic Célines, and I just don't think there is any way this is authentic. Seller however now claims it was authenticated by customs (?!) and she does not believe it is counterfeit. She wanted me to ask here. 

I understand if you can't authenticate, but in that case I'd appreciate a tip on whoelse to ask for a paid authentication.

Thank you kindly for the wonderful service you provide.


----------



## Senzafine_

this is the detail that screams fake to me. Ugh!


----------



## Smoothop

Senzafine_ said:


> View attachment 3098009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the detail that screams fake to me. Ugh!


 Get on to www.authenticatefisrt.com they are really quick.


----------



## unoma

melmel33 said:


> Hello Umoma,
> 
> Please authenticate
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 161793326073
> 
> Seller:  usbria_7mip6ar
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...are-Receipt-/161793326073?hash=item25aba23bf9
> 
> Comments:  Seller has no previous history.
> 
> Thank you!!



I would pass


----------



## elainejulianna

Thank you you're the best!!!


----------



## elainejulianna

Thank you unoma you are truly the best


----------



## unoma

watermelonie said:


> Hi unoma,
> Would you please authenticate this Celine belt bag for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag in Black Python
> Seller: theashtonstore
> Listing number: 161765909186
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-belt-bag-black-Python-/161765909186?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## elainejulianna

unoma said:


> Fake



I've been replying to the wrong posts but thank you unoma!


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate- Celine belt bag black
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Brand-...ather-Black-/271957080247?hash=item3f51e7b8b7
> 
> seller-            miss_sunshine25
> 
> listing #- 271957080247
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Senzafine_ said:


> I bought this bag, and as a regular on tPF i know you don't authenticate free unless there is a live listing. I have paid A4U and despite a reminder, its been two weeks with no verdict. As an avid Celine fan, I own six authentic Célines, and I just don't think there is any way this is authentic. Seller however now claims it was authenticated by customs (?!) and she does not believe it is counterfeit. She wanted me to ask here.
> 
> I understand if you can't authenticate, but in that case I'd appreciate a tip on whoelse to ask for a paid authentication.
> 
> Thank you kindly for the wonderful service you provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097992
> View attachment 3097993
> View attachment 3097995
> View attachment 3097997
> View attachment 3097998
> View attachment 3097999
> View attachment 3098000
> View attachment 3098002





Senzafine_ said:


> View attachment 3098009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the detail that screams fake to me. Ugh!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

elainejulianna said:


> Thank you you're the best!!!





elainejulianna said:


> Thank you unoma you are truly the best


----------



## THERESELINDGREN

Hi unoma, 
Would you please authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage for me?

Item: Authentic CELINE Micro Luggage Tote Bag in Dune - Excellent Used Condition
Seller: yogaqueen6 
Listing number: 181830521660
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...d-Condition-/181830521660?hash=item2a55f1933c

Thank you!


----------



## jennypoopoo

Hi Unoma, 

Thank you again for authenticating my previous post. Let's hope I have better luck this time! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
Seller: Christine
Listing Number: 1093943821
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ni-luggage-in-smooth-leather-black/1093943821

See also photo attached for detailed zipper engraving. 

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

THERESELINDGREN said:


> Hi unoma,
> Would you please authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Micro Luggage Tote Bag in Dune - Excellent Used Condition
> Seller: yogaqueen6
> Listing number: 181830521660
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...d-Condition-/181830521660?hash=item2a55f1933c
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

jennypoopoo said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you again for authenticating my previous post. Let's hope I have better luck this time!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: Christine
> Listing Number: 1093943821
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ni-luggage-in-smooth-leather-black/1093943821
> 
> See also photo attached for detailed zipper engraving.
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## pucci3985

Please authenticate celine mini luggage souris 

Link - 

Seer- fashionpile website


----------



## pucci3985

Link- http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-shoulder-luggage-souris-93382

Sorry


----------



## doubleespresso

Hi, I'd very much appreciate any comments on this one:


Item: Medium Red Box
Listing Number: 273795505
Seller: naj84
Link: http://www.bonanzamarket.co.uk/list...-Bag-Near-Mint-Condition-Very-RARE-/273795505

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sabestiane

Could you please authenticate this Celine bag?

Item: Celine Anthracite Pebbled Leather Nano Luggage GHW
Listing Number: 331625001842
Seller: wandering43
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...Luggage-GHW-/331625001842?hash=item4d3663f372

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## jennypoopoo

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks Unoma! 

Unfortunately I was outbid on this bag and it sold to someone else... I did find another from Kijiji, let's hope it's authentic again! I'm so sorry for all the authentication requests lately! 

Item: Authentic 2011 Croc Phantom 
Seller: Raquel Dasilva 
Listing number: 1093905801
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/celine-phantom/1093905801

Thank you!


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


seller: fagliste
item: celine mini luggage
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini-luggage-/281775315282?hash=item419b1e1952
listing:: 281775315282


thanks


----------



## unoma

pucci3985 said:


> Please authenticate celine mini luggage souris
> 
> Link -
> 
> Seer- fashionpile website





pucci3985 said:


> Link- http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-shoulder-luggage-souris-93382
> 
> Sorry



Auth


----------



## unoma

doubleespresso said:


> Hi, I'd very much appreciate any comments on this one:
> 
> 
> Item: Medium Red Box
> Listing Number: 273795505
> Seller: naj84
> Link: http://www.bonanzamarket.co.uk/list...-Bag-Near-Mint-Condition-Very-RARE-/273795505
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sabestiane said:


> Could you please authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Anthracite Pebbled Leather Nano Luggage GHW
> Listing Number: 331625001842
> Seller: wandering43
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...Luggage-GHW-/331625001842?hash=item4d3663f372
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.



Auth


----------



## unoma

jennypoopoo said:


> Thanks Unoma!
> 
> Unfortunately I was outbid on this bag and it sold to someone else... I did find another from Kijiji, let's hope it's authentic again! I'm so sorry for all the authentication requests lately!
> 
> Item: Authentic 2011 Croc Phantom
> Seller: Raquel Dasilva
> Listing number: 1093905801
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/celine-phantom/1093905801
> 
> Thank you!



Horrible Fake


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 
> seller: fagliste
> item: celine mini luggage
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini-luggage-/281775315282?hash=item419b1e1952
> listing:: 281775315282
> 
> 
> thanks



Auth


----------



## Mirette

I need your help please to authenticate this 
Celine phantom

Item: Celine Python coffee phantom bag 

Listing number: 281599997297

Seller: Nikki3861

Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&amp;alt=web&amp;id=281599997297&amp;globalID=EBAY-US 

Thank you


----------



## Alina790

Could you please authenticate this Celine bag 

Item: Celine phantom in a rare blue grey col
Listing number: 271882601331
Seller: lalaloopstore
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271882601331&globalID=EBAY-US 

Thanks a lot


----------



## erli

Hi Alina790,

Unoma had already authenticate this listing.  Here you go!  




MDNA said:


> *unoma*, can you please authenticate this?  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Auth celine Phantom Tote In Rare Blue Grey Col Excellent Condition
> 
> Listing number: 271882601331
> 
> Seller: lalaloopstore
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271882601331?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT







unoma said:


> Auth








Alina790 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Celine bag
> 
> Item: Celine phantom in a rare blue grey col
> Listing number: 271882601331
> Seller: lalaloopstore
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271882601331&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## michelina13

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE- CELINE BELT BAG DARK TAUPE 

LINK- *[FONT=&quot]http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-goatskin-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-dark-taupe-new-94686

SELLER- FASHIONPILE

NEW WITH TAGS CONDITION. THIS ITEM IS CURRENTLY ON LAYAWAY FOR ME BUT STILL ACTIVE SITE LINK. 

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/FONT]*


----------



## watermelonie

*Hi unoma, 
Would you please authenticate this Celine belt bag for me?
*
Item: Celine Belt Bag in Black Python
Seller: theashtonstore 
Listing number: 161765909186
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-be...539cf9&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=161765909186 

*Here are photos the seller sent me:
*































Thank you!


----------



## doubleespresso

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi unoma,
Please kindly advise if these photos are good enough for detail on the serial and zipper. Thanks for your time!

Item: Medium Red Box
Listing Number: 273795505
Seller: naj84
Link: http://www.bonanzamarket.co.uk/list...Condition-Very-RARE-/273795505?st_id=31716033


----------



## optogirl88

Hi  would you please authenticate this for me??

Celine Croc Stamp Small Phantom
Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-croc-stamp-medium-phantom-luggage

Thanks!


----------



## coffeewithjack

Hi, Unoma-

I purchased this All Soft from The Real Real and it arrived today. The brown leather is supple and gorgeous (The RR's photos don't do it justice) but there's no serial in either the bag or the little pochette that comes with it (also pictured). I have heard that some of the older All Softs don't have them though. I've included my own photos. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-all-soft-tote-18

Thank you!


----------



## coffeewithjack

coffeewithjack said:


> Hi, Unoma-
> 
> I purchased this All Soft from The Real Real and it arrived today. The brown leather is supple and gorgeous (The RR's photos don't do it justice) but there's no serial in either the bag or the little pochette that comes with it (also pictured). I have heard that some of the older All Softs don't have them though. I've included my own photos. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-all-soft-tote-18
> 
> Thank you!



Images that got cut off, attached here.


----------



## scout001

Hi Unoma,

Can you please look into this listing?

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252056376059?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item - AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED LEATEHR DUNE TAUPE COLOR
Listing # 252056376059
Seller - davye2014 

Thank you as always!


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Auth




thank U :]


----------



## sabestiane

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you for your quick response, unoma!


----------



## kerstinat

Hi! Please authenticate this bag for me! Thanks a lot 


Item: Celine Tote Bag Grays PVC
Listing number: 271959841819
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/271959841819?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Alina790

Hi Erli, 

Thank you for your reply.
Sorry.. I did some search but probably I missed it


----------



## vivaaviva

Hi can someone help me to have a look at this celine bag? Is it authentic ? 

Seller : lalaloopstore

Look at this on eBay:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271882601331&globalID=EBAY-AU

Auth celine Phantom Tote In Rare Blue Grey Col Excellent Condition


----------



## erli

Hi vivaaviva, Unoma had already authenticate this listing.  Here you go.




vivaaviva said:


> Hi can someone help me to have a look at this celine bag? Is it authentic ?
> 
> 
> 
> Seller : lalaloopstore
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271882601331&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> 
> 
> Auth celine Phantom Tote In Rare Blue Grey Col Excellent Condition





unoma said:


> Auth


----------



## unoma

Mirette said:


> I need your help please to authenticate this
> Celine phantom
> 
> Item: Celine Python coffee phantom bag
> 
> Listing number: 281599997297
> 
> Seller: Nikki3861
> 
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&amp;alt=web&amp;id=281599997297&amp;globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thank you


http://www.ebay.com/itm/28159999729...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281599997297&_rdc=1

Pls do some research, i have already authenticated this bag


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE- CELINE BELT BAG DARK TAUPE
> 
> LINK- *[FONT=&quot]http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-goatskin-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-dark-taupe-new-94686
> 
> SELLER- FASHIONPILE
> 
> NEW WITH TAGS CONDITION. THIS ITEM IS CURRENTLY ON LAYAWAY FOR ME BUT STILL ACTIVE SITE LINK.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/FONT]*



Auth
http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-goatskin-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-dark-taupe-new-94686


----------



## unoma

watermelonie said:


> *Hi unoma,
> Would you please authenticate this Celine belt bag for me?
> *
> Item: Celine Belt Bag in Black Python
> Seller: theashtonstore
> Listing number: 161765909186
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-be...539cf9&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=161765909186
> 
> *Here are photos the seller sent me:
> *
> 
> View attachment 3100788
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100790
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100794
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100797
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

doubleespresso said:


> Hi unoma,
> Please kindly advise if these photos are good enough for detail on the serial and zipper. Thanks for your time!
> 
> Item: Medium Red Box
> Listing Number: 273795505
> Seller: naj84
> Link: http://www.bonanzamarket.co.uk/list...Condition-Very-RARE-/273795505?st_id=31716033



Looks ok.


----------



## unoma

optogirl88 said:


> Hi  would you please authenticate this for me??
> 
> Celine Croc Stamp Small Phantom
> Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/shop/celine-croc-stamp-medium-phantom-luggage
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please look into this listing?
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252056376059?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item - AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED LEATEHR DUNE TAUPE COLOR
> Listing # 252056376059
> Seller - davye2014
> 
> Thank you as always!



Fake


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> thank U :]


----------



## unoma

sabestiane said:


> Thank you for your quick response, unoma!


----------



## unoma

kerstinat said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this bag for me! Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Tote Bag Grays PVC
> Listing number: 271959841819
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/271959841819?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Looks ok


----------



## unoma

coffeewithjack said:


> Hi, Unoma-
> 
> I purchased this All Soft from The Real Real and it arrived today. The brown leather is supple and gorgeous (The RR's photos don't do it justice) but there's no serial in either the bag or the little pochette that comes with it (also pictured). I have heard that some of the older All Softs don't have them though. I've included my own photos. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-all-soft-tote-18
> 
> Thank you!





coffeewithjack said:


> Images that got cut off, attached here.



Serial number is imprinted inside of the bag. Check again


----------



## coffeewithjack

unoma said:


> Serial number is imprinted inside of the bag. Check again



I'm afraid I'm not seeing it. Where would it be located? Thanks!


----------



## erli

coffeewithjack said:


> I'm afraid I'm not seeing it. Where would it be located? Thanks!




It's in the last photo on their website, located at the bottom of the picture. 

I hope this help.


----------



## coffeewithjack

erli said:


> It's in the last photo on their website, located at the bottom of the picture.
> 
> I hope this help.



On the Celine website?


----------



## erli

coffeewithjack said:


> On the Celine website?




In The RealReal website.


----------



## coffeewithjack

erli said:


> In The RealReal website.



Oh man--under caffeinated! Thank you! 

Unoma, please find a shot of the SN below!


----------



## watermelonie

Hi,

Would you authenticate this Celine belt please?

Item: Celine black belt bag 
Listing number: 252058657366
Seller: shenqn
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-belt...7366&clkid=8366069010044587451&_qi=RTM2067267

Thank you!


----------



## Mirette

unoma said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28159999729...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281599997297&_rdc=1
> 
> Pls do some research, i have already authenticated this bag



I am really sorry. I really looked before posting it and looked again now after your post and couldn't find it. 
Was it long ago?


----------



## watermelonie

These are the zipper markings the seller sent me:















watermelonie said:


> *Hi unoma,
> Would you please authenticate this Celine belt bag for me?
> *
> Item: Celine Belt Bag in Black Python
> Seller: theashtonstore
> Listing number: 161765909186
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-be...539cf9&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=161765909186
> 
> *Here are photos the seller sent me:
> *
> 
> View attachment 3100788
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100790
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100794
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100797
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Danceforce2

Hi Unoma,

Can you please auth this bag? Thank you!

AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLE BLACK LEATHER TOTE BAG
Item 252056418715
Seller frantjohns

Link http://r.ebay.com/ZlVIX2


----------



## k_elizabeth

Hi Unoma, I would appreciate your help so much with this one! 

Item: celine nano
Listing Number: 271958511778
Seller: shannyleap 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271958511778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Auth CELINE Calfskin Trapeze Womens Handbag Bag Black Yellow Beige
Listing Number:252061059867
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...9867&clkid=8377366472706602375&_qi=RTM2067267
Comments: please help me authenticate this bag !!! Thank you !


----------



## scout001

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks Unoma! 
How about this one -

Item - NEW 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE TRICOLOR RUST MINI LUGGAGE
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...INI-LUGGAGE-/201408988404?hash=item2ee4e944f4
Listing # 201408988404
Seller - Pursehive

Thank you !!!


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Thanks Unoma!
> How about this one -
> 
> Item - NEW 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE TRICOLOR RUST MINI LUGGAGE
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...INI-LUGGAGE-/201408988404?hash=item2ee4e944f4
> Listing # 201408988404
> Seller - Pursehive
> 
> Thank you !!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Item: Auth CELINE Calfskin Trapeze Womens Handbag Bag Black Yellow Beige
> Listing Number:252061059867
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...9867&clkid=8377366472706602375&_qi=RTM2067267
> Comments: please help me authenticate this bag !!! Thank you !



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

k_elizabeth said:


> Hi Unoma, I would appreciate your help so much with this one!
> 
> Item: celine nano
> Listing Number: 271958511778
> Seller: shannyleap
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271958511778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## unoma

Danceforce2 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please auth this bag? Thank you!
> 
> AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLE BLACK LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Item 252056418715
> Seller frantjohns
> 
> Link http://r.ebay.com/ZlVIX2



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

watermelonie said:


> These are the zipper markings the seller sent me:
> 
> View attachment 3102126
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102128
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102129



Auth


----------



## unoma

Mirette said:


> I am really sorry. I really looked before posting it and looked again now after your post and couldn't find it.
> Was it long ago?



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

coffeewithjack said:


> Oh man--under caffeinated! Thank you!
> 
> Unoma, please find a shot of the SN below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101710



Auth


----------



## k_elizabeth

unoma said:


> Fake




Can't thank you enough!!


----------



## unoma

k_elizabeth said:


> Can't thank you enough!!


----------



## mrspeace

Hello, i am looking to hopefully purchase a preloved Celine phantom. I appreciate any advice on this particular bag as this would be the first time i buy a Celine online! 

Item : Celine croc phantom bag

Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/celine-black-croc-embossed-phantom-bag/

Item: sorry i cannot find an item number

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrspeace

...and there is also this croc trapeze i am considering please.

Item: Celine croc trapeze
Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...ack-leather-embossed-crocodile-large-trapeze/

Seller: theluxurycloset website

Thank you so much, keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Alina790

Hey unoma, 

Would you please authenticate this tie bag. 

Item: Celine tie croc stamped nubuck mini
Seller: trendlee 
Listing number: 111743813114
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111743813114&globalID=EBAY-US




Can't thank you enough for all your efforts


----------



## anpanmanlover

Can you please help me authentic this Nano bag.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Item number : 221855098657
Seller:  saggieshoelover

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221855098657?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hobogirl77

another one


seller- hot couture1
item-celine mini luggage
item # -321835686972
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/321835686972?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


thanx


----------



## hobogirl77

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-...leather-bag-/321835686972?hash=item4aeee6dc3c


this works better


thanx


----------



## yellowgurl77

Can you please authenticate this Phantom?

Seller: bamboo1581
Item: Celine taupe luggage phantom
Item number: 252038401287
eBay link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/252038401287

Many thanks!!


----------



## carmennnn

Hey Unoma, 

Can I please get your help with this mini trapeze 

Item Name: Celine trapeze mini
Seller: Private
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mount-lawley/bags/celine-trapeze-mini-/1087079240

here are some more pics:






























Thanks xxx


----------



## unoma

carmennnn said:


> Hey Unoma,
> 
> Can I please get your help with this mini trapeze
> 
> Item Name: Celine trapeze mini
> Seller: Private
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mount-lawley/bags/celine-trapeze-mini-/1087079240
> 
> here are some more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks xxx




Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

yellowgurl77 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Phantom?
> 
> Seller: bamboo1581
> Item: Celine taupe luggage phantom
> Item number: 252038401287
> eBay link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/252038401287
> 
> Many thanks!!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> another one
> 
> 
> seller- hot couture1
> item-celine mini luggage
> item # -321835686972
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/321835686972?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> thanx





hobogirl77 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-...leather-bag-/321835686972?hash=item4aeee6dc3c
> 
> 
> this works better
> 
> 
> thanx



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

anpanmanlover said:


> Can you please help me authentic this Nano bag.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Item number : 221855098657
> Seller:  saggieshoelover
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221855098657?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

mrspeace said:


> Hello, i am looking to hopefully purchase a preloved Celine phantom. I appreciate any advice on this particular bag as this would be the first time i buy a Celine online!
> 
> Item : Celine croc phantom bag
> 
> Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/celine-black-croc-embossed-phantom-bag/
> 
> Item: sorry i cannot find an item number
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Auth


----------



## yellowgurl77

Thanks!!


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


----------



## Mirette

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Here are the pictures.


----------



## Mirette

Thank you so much


----------



## troyce

Please authenticate this Box Bag.
seller: suesue1220
item: Celine Box bag
item#: 221857296167
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221857296167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!


----------



## bfrosty

Hi Unoma,

Could I get your expert eye to authenticate this bag?

Item:  Celine Box in Camel leather
Listing Number:  1709068
Seller:  Emma
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-classic-celine-1709068.shtml


Appreciate the help!


----------



## sych

Hello, I'm a first timer on this forum, just wondering if you guys could help me authenticate this vintage celine box bag:

Item: Celine Vintage Box Bag
Listing Number: 10006415 (not sure if this is correct, their product #CE150616R)
Seller: Auc - Glamorous 
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-glamorous/item/10006415/

Thank you very much!


----------



## anris96

Item: CELINE Calfskin Blade
Listing Number: 271959808469
Seller: villapinar 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calf...ICOLOR-2600-/271959808469?hash=item3f521159d5
Comments: I am confused as to whether this bag is Authentic or not because although it is calfskin, it does not have suede lining as the photo shows 
Also, the "Celine" logo looks a little dogdy. 

Please authenticate for me!


----------



## mrspeace

Unoma, thank you so much for authenticating the phantom croc embossed bag, but i was too late, it got sold! I am looking at another bag please: 

Item: croc embossed large trapeze
Seller: theluxurycloset
Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...ack-leather-embossed-crocodile-large-trapeze/

Thank you!


----------



## troyce

Please help authenticate this Box.
Thank you!
item: Celine Box Bag
Listing #: 171901167784
Seller: padruus
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171901167784?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

mrspeace said:


> Unoma, thank you so much for authenticating the phantom croc embossed bag, but i was too late, it got sold! I am looking at another bag please:
> 
> Item: croc embossed large trapeze
> Seller: theluxurycloset
> Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...ack-leather-embossed-crocodile-large-trapeze/
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

anris96 said:


> Item: CELINE Calfskin Blade
> Listing Number: 271959808469
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calf...ICOLOR-2600-/271959808469?hash=item3f521159d5
> Comments: I am confused as to whether this bag is Authentic or not because although it is calfskin, it does not have suede lining as the photo shows
> Also, the "Celine" logo looks a little dogdy.
> 
> Please authenticate for me!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sych said:


> Hello, I'm a first timer on this forum, just wondering if you guys could help me authenticate this vintage celine box bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Vintage Box Bag
> Listing Number: 10006415 (not sure if this is correct, their product #CE150616R)
> Seller: Auc - Glamorous
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-glamorous/item/10006415/
> 
> Thank you very much!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bfrosty said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could I get your expert eye to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:  Celine Box in Camel leather
> Listing Number:  1709068
> Seller:  Emma
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-classic-celine-1709068.shtml
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help!



Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

troyce said:


> Please authenticate this Box Bag.
> seller: suesue1220
> item: Celine Box bag
> item#: 221857296167
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221857296167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Mirette said:


> Here are the pictures.





Mirette said:


> Thank you so much



Auction link


----------



## unoma

yellowgurl77 said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


>


----------



## Mirette

unoma said:


> Auction link


Item: Celine Python Code Phantom 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281599997297&globalID=EBAY-US 
Listing Number: 281599997297
Seller: Nikki3861


----------



## Mirette

This link should work. 

Many thanks


----------



## Mirette

http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-COFFEE-PYTHON-MEDIUM-PHANTOM-BAG-/281599997297?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## unoma

Mirette said:


> This link should work.
> 
> Many thanks





Mirette said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-COFFEE-PYTHON-MEDIUM-PHANTOM-BAG-/281599997297?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Auth


----------



## Alina790

Thank you so so much [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mirette

Many many thanks  &#128536;


----------



## theGibbler

Hi, I would love some help authenticating this celine. Thank you!

Item: Auth NEW CELINE Tri-Color Smooth Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 231660497608
Seller: nelkus7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NEW-CE...uggage-Tote-/231660497608?hash=item35f00aaac8
Comments: Thanks again!


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Hi, I would love some help authenticating this celine. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Auth NEW CELINE Tri-Color Smooth Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 231660497608
> Seller: nelkus7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NEW-CE...uggage-Tote-/231660497608?hash=item35f00aaac8
> Comments: Thanks again!



Pls use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Thank you so so much [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## unoma

Mirette said:


> Many many thanks  &#128536;


----------



## theGibbler

unoma said:


> Pls use the correct format and repost your request


Hi  I apologize, I thought I had used the correct format for an eBay listing authentication. I will check the directions again and repost. Thanks


----------



## theGibbler

Item: Auth NEW CELINE Tri-Color Smooth Mini Luggage Tote

Listing Number: 231660497608

Seller: nelkus7

Link: http://tinyurl.com/ebay4celineauth

Comments: Hi, I would love getting some feedback on the authenticity of this bag. I believe this is the correct format now for this thread.. Thank you again! ^_^


----------



## yellowgurl77

Hi can you please authenticate this mini?

Item: Celine elephant gray luggage mini
Seller: luxury closet
Listing number: did not see one
Link:http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...r5c72MssN0srzbKGy5tbgjSGNXhBCdovo0aAvd98P8HAQ

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## hobogirl77

here is one


seller: ntnguyensa
item: celine luggage
item :  281761275887
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-In-Coral-/281761275887?hash=item419a47dfef


this seller is away im going to ask for zipper and tag # she wont probably answer until she comes back. (aslo its a phantom she mistaken it for mini)
thanks


----------



## meowxmix

Hi Unoma,

Could you please help me authenticate this item? 

Item: CELINE Zip Around Continental Clutch Wallet Grey Navy Blue Bi Color Block Leathe
Listing Number: 400981547276
Seller: almostrodeodrive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Zip-...Navy-Blue-Bi-Color-Block-Leathe-/400981547276
Comments: I would say the quality looks good, but I have not seen this colour combination, in a wallet or cabas, before. 

Please let me know what you think. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Piarpreet

Listing Number: 321840176347


Seller: b9cmorag_9w2m2t0


Link: http://r.ebay.com/WArlwF

Comment: the pebbled leather with silver hw please it sounds shady but I am still hopeful
Thanx Unoma!


----------



## bag^lover

Hi all, I need help authenticating the celine blade bag. Thank you!

Item: NWT Authentic CELINE Red Leather BLADE FLap Shoulder Bag Purse
Listing number:191652033626
Seller: bestbrandsync
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic...p-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/191652033626?nav=SEARCH


----------



## srhgrc

Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Shrunken Lambskin Mini Luggage Black White
Listing Number: ?
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-shrunken-lambskin-mini-luggage-black-white-90102
Comments: Hi, I just purchased this from fashionphile.. I've heard that they were reputable but just figured I would double check with another expert to make sure it was a good investment. I would really appreciate you checking it out and letting me know. Thanks!


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Hi  I apologize, I thought I had used the correct format for an eBay listing authentication. I will check the directions again and repost. Thanks





theGibbler said:


> Item: Auth NEW CELINE Tri-Color Smooth Mini Luggage Tote
> 
> Listing Number: 231660497608
> 
> Seller: nelkus7
> 
> Link: http://tinyurl.com/ebay4celineauth
> 
> Comments: Hi, I would love getting some feedback on the authenticity of this bag. I believe this is the correct format now for this thread.. Thank you again! ^_^



Fake
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231660497...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=231660497608&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

yellowgurl77 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this mini?
> 
> Item: Celine elephant gray luggage mini
> Seller: luxury closet
> Listing number: did not see one
> Link:http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...r5c72MssN0srzbKGy5tbgjSGNXhBCdovo0aAvd98P8HAQ
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> here is one
> 
> 
> seller: ntnguyensa
> item: celine luggage
> item :  281761275887
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-In-Coral-/281761275887?hash=item419a47dfef
> 
> 
> this seller is away im going to ask for zipper and tag # she wont probably answer until she comes back. (aslo its a phantom she mistaken it for mini)
> thanks



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

meowxmix said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: CELINE Zip Around Continental Clutch Wallet Grey Navy Blue Bi Color Block Leathe
> Listing Number: 400981547276
> Seller: almostrodeodrive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Zip-...Navy-Blue-Bi-Color-Block-Leathe-/400981547276
> Comments: I would say the quality looks good, but I have not seen this colour combination, in a wallet or cabas, before.
> 
> Please let me know what you think. Thank you in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Listing Number: 321840176347
> 
> 
> Seller: b9cmorag_9w2m2t0
> 
> 
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/WArlwF
> 
> Comment: the pebbled leather with silver hw please it sounds shady but I am still hopeful
> Thanx Unoma!



Fake


----------



## unoma

bag^lover said:


> Hi all, I need help authenticating the celine blade bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: NWT Authentic CELINE Red Leather BLADE FLap Shoulder Bag Purse
> Listing number:191652033626
> Seller: bestbrandsync
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic...p-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/191652033626?nav=SEARCH



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## yellowgurl77

Thanks for your help and time!!!&#128077;


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


 
ok that's what I thought..thank u!


----------



## hobogirl77

one more


seller: luxurydesignerfashion
listing celine tri mini
item #  231656973216
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231656973216?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


thanks so much for the time. your the best :]


----------



## wangyitong1208

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this celine medium trapeze bag? This is my first time here and I tried my best to take all photos. Please let me know if you need additional info.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## wangyitong1208

Hi,

Could you also please help me authenticate this item? 

Item: New Tricolor yellow Black white calf leather Nano Luggage Mini bag
Listing Number: 252066929584
Seller: usrya.qnoxxnoon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252066929584
Comments: I asked the seller for serial tag and zipper marker, but the seller responded "the zipper has a #5 on it.you can see it clearly in the picture I provided. Serial tab is too deep I am unable to pull it out for pictures."  

Please let me know what you think. Thank you in advance!


----------



## wangyitong1208

Here are another two celine nano.

Item: CELINE Smooth and Velluto Calfskin Tricolor Nano Luggage Vanilla
Listing Number: ?
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-and-velluto-calfskin-tricolor-nano-luggage-vanilla-93839

Item: CELINE Nubuck Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Nano Luggage
Listing Number: ?
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-nano-luggage-92990

Thanks again! I appreciate your help!


----------



## jianjaneyang

Hi there, I purchased this bag, can you help me authenticate it? Thank you so much.

Item: Celine trapeze mini red
Listing number: 221857311644
Seller: beyondpinknblue

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221857311644&globalID=EBAY-US

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Perpetual Nom

Item: Celine Box Bag (Goatskin)
Listing Number: 171894986787
Seller: iaius52 
Link: eBay
Comments: I just received this item in the mail.  It looks fine to me, and the color is really nice, but would love a second set of eyes.  Thank you in advance! 

Additional pics taken by me below:


----------



## abbiecampos

Hi I need your help in authenticating this Celine Micro Luggage for me. My friend is selling it to me, she's not an online seller,it's just a private sale,  just something she purchased from Dubai, but I am not quite sure if it's authentic since she's selling it very low. please help me.

Thank you very much

Sincerely

Abbie


----------



## 390

Item: Nana Luggage
Listing Number: 331630708653
Seller: pau*vic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fall15-...8653&clkid=8515180112523030753&_qi=RTM2067267


----------



## innahc

Hello ladies, I would like to purchase this. Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much in advance!!! 

Item: Céline Small Trapeze Mini - Smooth Dark Khaki Calfskin
Listing Number: 1068000924
Seller: Vanessa P
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ni-smooth-dark-khaki-calfskin-mint/1068000924
Comments: Is it worth the price? I know it is cheap already but she said, "one thing I should note is that part of the clasp is broken."


----------



## unoma

yellowgurl77 said:


> Thanks for your help and time!!!&#128077;


----------



## hobogirl77

please verify


item: celine croc phantom
item # :301698469350
seller: arhie44
listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301698469350


thanks


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> ok that's what I thought..thank u!


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> one more
> 
> 
> seller: luxurydesignerfashion
> listing celine tri mini
> item #  231656973216
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231656973216?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> thanks so much for the time. your the best :]



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

wangyitong1208 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you also please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: New Tricolor yellow Black white calf leather Nano Luggage Mini bag
> Listing Number: 252066929584
> Seller: usrya.qnoxxnoon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252066929584
> Comments: I asked the seller for serial tag and zipper marker, but the seller responded "the zipper has a #5 on it.you can see it clearly in the picture I provided. Serial tab is too deep I am unable to pull it out for pictures."
> 
> Please let me know what you think. Thank you in advance!



Fake


----------



## unoma

wangyitong1208 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this celine medium trapeze bag? This is my first time here and I tried my best to take all photos. Please let me know if you need additional info.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jianjaneyang said:


> Hi there, I purchased this bag, can you help me authenticate it? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze mini red
> Listing number: 221857311644
> Seller: beyondpinknblue
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221857311644&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thanks again!!!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Perpetual Nom said:


> Item: Celine Box Bag (Goatskin)
> Listing Number: 171894986787
> Seller: iaius52
> Link: eBay
> Comments: I just received this item in the mail.  It looks fine to me, and the color is really nice, but would love a second set of eyes.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Additional pics taken by me below:



Something looks off. Want to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

abbiecampos said:


> Hi I need your help in authenticating this Celine Micro Luggage for me. My friend is selling it to me, she's not an online seller,it's just a private sale,  just something she purchased from Dubai, but I am not quite sure if it's authentic since she's selling it very low. please help me.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Abbie


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

390 said:


> Item: Nana Luggage
> Listing Number: 331630708653
> Seller: pau*vic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fall15-...8653&clkid=8515180112523030753&_qi=RTM2067267



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

innahc said:


> Hello ladies, I would like to purchase this. Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much in advance!!!
> 
> Item: Céline Small Trapeze Mini - Smooth Dark Khaki Calfskin
> Listing Number: 1068000924
> Seller: Vanessa P
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ni-smooth-dark-khaki-calfskin-mint/1068000924
> Comments: Is it worth the price? I know it is cheap already but she said, "one thing I should note is that part of the clasp is broken."



Fake


----------



## Perpetual Nom

unoma said:


> Something looks off. Want to see serial number and zipper marking



I think it is a fake then.  There is no serial number (I thought perhaps the newer goatskin versions don't have those) and no zipper stamp.  Thanks, unoma.


----------



## mamoizelle

Perpetual Nom said:


> I think it is a fake then.  There is no serial number (I thought perhaps the newer goatskin versions don't have those) and no zipper stamp.  Thanks, unoma.



I'm sorry for the interruption. I have an authentic Celine box in liege leather bought from Selfridge London, it doesn't have a serial number either. I've asked several ladies who have authentic Celine box bought from Celine store in Paris, they don't come with serial number either. Perhaps the new Celine classic box bags don't come with serial number. Just for the thought. Pls anyone correct me if I'm wrong. Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## wangyitong1208

Can you help me authenticate this celine trio? Thank you!

Item: Celine Trio Bag Black large size
Listing Number: 281781785359
Seller: happyboy701
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281781785359


----------



## wangyitong1208

And this celine box? Thank you!

Item: 100% Auth Celine Medium Red Box Bag!! Near Mint Condition/Very RARE!!!
Listing Number: 151786929113
Seller: njkazi84
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151786929113


----------



## lovelouis98

Can you help me authenticate this celine shoulder luggage? Thank you!



Item: Celine Shoulder luggage

Listing Number: CEL26496

Seller: therealreal 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-shoulder-luggage-tote-8













Thanks in advance [emoji2]


----------



## Perpetual Nom

mamoizelle said:


> I'm sorry for the interruption. I have an authentic Celine box in liege leather bought from Selfridge London, it doesn't have a serial number either. I've asked several ladies who have authentic Celine box bought from Celine store in Paris, they don't come with serial number either. Perhaps the new Celine classic box bags don't come with serial number. Just for the thought. Pls anyone correct me if I'm wrong. Have a lovely day everyone!


Thank you so much for bringing this up.  Does your zip have a zipper stamp on the underside?

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## honey on boost

Hi 

Can someone please help me authenticate this phantom?

Item: Croc Embossed Phantom
Listing Number: 262013825034
Seller: lanius2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...fTnWliimmZqKKiBgBVBhU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Perpetual Nom

Perpetual Nom said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up.  Does your zip have a zipper stamp on the underside?
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?


Hi all, I just went to a nearby Celine store and can confirm that the goatskin Box bag does not have a serial tag and the underside of the zipper is smooth (no stamp).  Unoma, do you have any thoughts?


----------



## Perpetual Nom

unoma said:


> Something looks off. Want to see serial number and zipper marking


Unoma, here is a picture of the zipper marking.  I went to my nearby Celine store and the salespeople confirmed that there is no serial tab for this bag (at least for goatskin iterations).  I didn't bring this bag in as it was at home... Please let me know what you think?


----------



## nikiluv

The seller is re-opening the auction to sell me this bag. Please help authentic!

Item: celine phantom 
Listing Number:121736976739
Seller: mclau-dian
Link: http://goo.gl/fkNAiv
Comments:


----------



## Lovely87

I've purchased and received the Celine Nano but everything looks off... 

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Luggage Nano 20cm Black Smooth Lesther Tote Handbag

Seller: Jvbus64 

Listing Number: 201393350460 

Link of ebay post: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201393350460?_mwBanner=1 

Link with photos of actual bag received: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/real604luxury/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## nikiluv

What did you end up doing?
I found a Celine phantom on eBay with the same serial number. Is that possible? This eBay auction ended but the seller is going to reopen for me. http://goo.gl/fkNAiv


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


ok


----------



## mettan

Hello, 

could you please take a look on this Trapeze:

Item: Medium (?) Trapeze tricolor
Listing: 63217666
Seller: Cathrine_holst_84
Link:http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=63217666&ref=favorites&folderId=319363

Comments: 
The printing "Celine Paris Made in Italy" on the inside is missing, which makes me a bit concerned.. but the seller has offered me a full refund if it's a fake. The leather smell inside is similiar to my authentic medium luggages.
Please see additional photos. It could seem like the zipper on the outer pocket has a number, but I've not bern able to neither read it nor take a picture of it so far. Would make a new try if necessary.

View attachment 3108949






Thank you in advance!


----------



## mettan

Sorry, forgot the picture of the serial number:


----------



## unoma

wangyitong1208 said:


> Can you help me authenticate this celine trio? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Bag Black large size
> Listing Number: 281781785359
> Seller: happyboy701
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281781785359



Fake


----------



## unoma

wangyitong1208 said:


> And this celine box? Thank you!
> 
> Item: 100% Auth Celine Medium Red Box Bag!! Near Mint Condition/Very RARE!!!
> Listing Number: 151786929113
> Seller: njkazi84
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151786929113



Auth


----------



## unoma

lovelouis98 said:


> Can you help me authenticate this celine shoulder luggage? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Shoulder luggage
> 
> Listing Number: CEL26496
> 
> Seller: therealreal
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-shoulder-luggage-tote-8
> View attachment 3108589
> View attachment 3108590
> View attachment 3108591
> View attachment 3108592
> View attachment 3108593
> View attachment 3108594
> View attachment 3108595
> View attachment 3108596
> View attachment 3108600
> View attachment 3108601
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance [emoji2]



Auth


----------



## unoma

honey on boost said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this phantom?
> 
> Item: Croc Embossed Phantom
> Listing Number: 262013825034
> Seller: lanius2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...fTnWliimmZqKKiBgBVBhU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Perpetual Nom said:


> Item: Celine Box Bag (Goatskin)
> Listing Number: 171894986787
> Seller: iaius52
> Link: eBay
> Comments: I just received this item in the mail.  It looks fine to me, and the color is really nice, but would love a second set of eyes.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Additional pics taken by me below:





Perpetual Nom said:


> Unoma, here is a picture of the zipper marking.  I went to my nearby Celine store and the salespeople confirmed that there is no serial tab for this bag (at least for goatskin iterations).  I didn't bring this bag in as it was at home... Please let me know what you think?



Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

nikiluv said:


> The seller is re-opening the auction to sell me this bag. Please help authentic!
> 
> Item: celine phantom
> Listing Number:121736976739
> Seller: mclau-dian
> Link: http://goo.gl/fkNAiv
> Comments:



Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

Lovely87 said:


> I've purchased and received the Celine Nano but everything looks off...
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Luggage Nano 20cm Black Smooth Lesther Tote Handbag
> 
> Seller: Jvbus64
> 
> Listing Number: 201393350460
> 
> Link of ebay post: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201393350460?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Link with photos of actual bag received: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/real604luxury/library/Mobile Uploads



Auction ended a month ago. Please use a third party authenticator.
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

mettan said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please take a look on this Trapeze:
> 
> Item: Medium (?) Trapeze tricolor
> Listing: 63217666
> Seller: Cathrine_holst_84
> Link:http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=63217666&ref=favorites&folderId=319363
> 
> Comments:
> The printing "Celine Paris Made in Italy" on the inside is missing, which makes me a bit concerned.. but the seller has offered me a full refund if it's a fake. The leather smell inside is similiar to my authentic medium luggages.
> Please see additional photos. It could seem like the zipper on the outer pocket has a number, but I've not bern able to neither read it nor take a picture of it so far. Would make a new try if necessary.
> 
> View attachment 3108949
> 
> View attachment 3108964
> 
> View attachment 3108965
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!





mettan said:


> Sorry, forgot the picture of the serial number:
> View attachment 3108968



Auth


----------



## mettan

Thank you so much, Unoma


----------



## honey on boost

unoma said:


> Fake



You just saved me a headache! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## mamoizelle

unoma said:


> That is an oblivious fake



Got it! Thanks Unoma!


----------



## mamoizelle

Perpetual Nom said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up.  Does your zip have a zipper stamp on the underside?
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?





Perpetual Nom said:


> Hi all, I just went to a nearby Celine store and can confirm that the goatskin Box bag does not have a serial tag and the underside of the zipper is smooth (no stamp).  Unoma, do you have any thoughts?





Perpetual Nom said:


> Unoma, here is a picture of the zipper marking.  I went to my nearby Celine store and the salespeople confirmed that there is no serial tab for this bag (at least for goatskin iterations).  I didn't bring this bag in as it was at home... Please let me know what you think?





unoma said:


> Fake IMO



The underside of my celine box liege zipper is smooth and has the same marking (I or 1) on the front part (where the zipper slides) as my celine trapeze. Hope it helps!


----------



## Perpetual Nom

unoma said:


> Fake IMO


Thanks so much for the follow-up evaluation, unoma.  I've returned it and the eBay seller instantly issued my refund.


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate- Celine Belt bag

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...Pink-Lining-/252069714085?hash=item3ab08698a5

seller-            annjon6

item #- 
252069714085

Thank you!!!!! =-)


----------



## corame

Perpetual Nom said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up.  Does your zip have a zipper stamp on the underside?
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?




I can confirm for bags in Italy as well.
Not all Celine bags come with a code inside.
But last year I purchased a belt bag in Firenze and the manager talked with us 2 hours to explain certain things in Celine. This was 1 of the things he said. He also mentioned that if a Celine bag dosent have the code inside, it can be sent to them so they can stamp it if you want with no extra cost.
He said it can be done in whatever Celine shop worlwide (not multibrand) but you would need to wait to return 2-3 weeks and also you need to have the receipt from where the bag was purchased.


----------



## Perpetual Nom

corame said:


> I can confirm for bags in Italy as well.
> Not all Celine bags come with a code inside.
> But last year I purchased a belt bag in Firenze and the manager talked with us 2 hours to explain certain things in Celine. This was 1 of the things he said. He also mentioned that if a Celine bag dosent have the code inside, it can be sent to them so they can stamp it if you want with no extra cost.
> He said it can be done in whatever Celine shop worlwide (not multibrand) but you would need to wait to return 2-3 weeks and also you need to have the receipt from where the bag was purchased.


This is really helpful for all of us to know.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## redsolesgirl

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Multicolor
Listing Number: 151789449134
Seller: rodeo*drive*babe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151789449134
Comments: Seller says she is a new seller with multiple bags she is selling. Please let me know if you think this item is authentic. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## turesa

Hi there

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

seller: dmitrishcherbatyk_0

http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/dmitrishcherbatyk_0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Item number 171906692358

Thank you in advance!


----------



## innahc

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you so much unoma. You saved my $$$. Have an awesome day!


----------



## goyna

Item: Celine mini luggage with pink trim 
Item number : 121741764056
Seller: mclau-dian
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## goyna

Item: Celine mini luggage with pink trim 
Item number : 252068519631
Seller: annjon6
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/252068519631?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## teresas

Hi,

can i ask for your opinion on below bag, please?

Listing Number: 201411617565
Seller: fleurette20
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201411617565?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## redsolesgirl

Hi, please authenticate. Thank you VERY much 

Item: CELINE PHANTOM BEIGE TAUPE PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE PURSE HANDBAG
Listing Number: 271963016052
Seller: amgalan1315
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271963016052

Comments: Please note: seller has 1 negative feedback from someone who claims they sold a fake Celine. Seller responded that it was authentic and that the buyer kept both bag and the money. It makes me nervous but sometimes you do have some bogus buyers so I want to give the benefit of doubt and see what you guys think. THANK YOU!!


----------



## PursePushers

Hi, Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Trapeze? TIA!
Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-...-black-82067?gclid=CP20vvL9yccCFchlfgodY-0E2g


----------



## Azleenbnm

Hi everyone
Plan of buying this beige celine nano with dark blue handle. Not sure if it's authentic.. btw does celine comes in this color combination. Many thanks!


----------



## hobogirl77

heres one


listing: celine croc phantom
seller: archie44
item #: 301698469350
listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301698469350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


THANK YOU


----------



## Kartam

Hi .. Can anyone autenthicate this Céline mini luggage?


----------



## st.love

Hello all! This is my first time in the Celine forum and I am a newbie so I'm hoping I didn't strike out with my first Celine purchase! Just received this mini luggage, pics are my own.. TIA!!

Name: Celine black smooth leather mini luggage tote 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262013784484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: vandius2013 
Item ID #: 262013784484


----------



## fleur626

Please authenticate! I'm afraid this is a fake:


Item: Celine Phantom
Seller: Bamboo1581
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252038401287?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item Number: 252038401287


Thank you! I searched the date code & found two other bags listed on other sites with the same code so that's a red flag to me as well.


----------



## srhgrc

Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Shrunken Lambskin Mini Luggage Black White
Listing Number: ?
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-shrunken-lambskin-mini-luggage-black-white-90102
Comments: Hi, I just purchased this from fashionphile.. I've heard that they were reputable but just figured I would double check with another expert to make sure it was a good investment. I would really appreciate you checking it out and letting me know. Thanks! 

I received it in the mail today and wanted to make sure it was real before removing the tags.


----------



## Kay88

Hi all, can someone please authenticate this Cabas Belt bag that's from a private seller? Here are some pics they've provided:
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/Mobile Uploads/story
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaethwalk

Item: Céline Box Bag Black Medium
Listing Number: 321831081444
Seller: wearmatch
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/321831081444?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi all! 

I've bought a Céline Box Bag a few weeks ago and it arrived now. The seller sold it for quite a good price because the bag is already over 4 years old and worn a lot. She also claimed it's 100 % authentic so I trusted her. She was really friendly and sold many designer bags, that seemed all original to me. I already have three authentic Céline Bags, a Trio, a clutch and the Cabas Bag and a few pairs of shoes. 
It's my first Céline purchase online and I am pretty sure the dust bag is authentic, but I am really unsure about the bag itself. She says, that it's one of the first versions and therefor the bag looks different or doesn't have the Made in Italy Stamp on the inside. It only has the serial number in the hard to get pocket with the MADE IN ITALY Stamp and a serial number that is something like 8ce0089. I can't really see it. The leather feels good, the zip looks fine and works. I already wrote her, that I am a bit confused and she said I should go to the Céline Store. It's authentic. She is not afraid. I really don't know what to do, so I hope for your help. I am praying that it's authentic. Could it be that the older versions have other signs or stamps in different areas? Thank you so much for your help!

Here are my pics


----------



## tmr_87

Hello Authenticators!

I was hoping to have the following item authenticated. I messaged the seller to ask for a picture of the serial number, and I am currently awaiting a response. The listing ends in two days, so I thought I would just post here first in the meantime. Thanks so much in advance! 

Item: Celine Belt Bag

Listing Number: 301723712381

Seller: goldconsignment

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301723712381&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## unoma

mettan said:


> Thank you so much, Unoma


----------



## unoma

honey on boost said:


> You just saved me a headache! Thank you sooo much!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

mamoizelle said:


> Got it! Thanks Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Perpetual Nom said:


> Thanks so much for the follow-up evaluation, unoma.  I've returned it and the eBay seller instantly issued my refund.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate- Celine Belt bag
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...Pink-Lining-/252069714085?hash=item3ab08698a5
> 
> seller-            annjon6
> 
> item #-
> 252069714085
> 
> Thank you!!!!! =-)



Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

redsolesgirl said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Multicolor
> Listing Number: 151789449134
> Seller: rodeo*drive*babe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151789449134
> Comments: Seller says she is a new seller with multiple bags she is selling. Please let me know if you think this item is authentic.
> 
> Thank you!!!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

turesa said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> seller: dmitrishcherbatyk_0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/dmitrishcherbatyk_0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Item number 171906692358
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Not enough photos to authenticate
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-s...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

innahc said:


> Thank you so much unoma. You saved my $$$. Have an awesome day!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

goyna said:


> Item: Celine mini luggage with pink trim
> Item number : 121741764056
> Seller: mclau-dian
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Fake


----------



## unoma

goyna said:


> Item: Celine mini luggage with pink trim
> Item number : 252068519631
> Seller: annjon6
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/252068519631?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> can i ask for your opinion on below bag, please?
> 
> Listing Number: 201411617565
> Seller: fleurette20
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201411617565?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



Cant authenticate with ONE photo


----------



## unoma

redsolesgirl said:


> Hi, please authenticate. Thank you VERY much
> 
> Item: CELINE PHANTOM BEIGE TAUPE PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE PURSE HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 271963016052
> Seller: amgalan1315
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271963016052
> 
> Comments: Please note: seller has 1 negative feedback from someone who claims they sold a fake Celine. Seller responded that it was authentic and that the buyer kept both bag and the money. It makes me nervous but sometimes you do have some bogus buyers so I want to give the benefit of doubt and see what you guys think. THANK YOU!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

PursePushers said:


> Hi, Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Trapeze? TIA!
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-...-black-82067?gclid=CP20vvL9yccCFchlfgodY-0E2g



Auth


----------



## unoma

Azleenbnm said:


> Hi everyone
> Plan of buying this beige celine nano with dark blue handle. Not sure if it's authentic.. btw does celine comes in this color combination. Many thanks!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> heres one
> 
> 
> listing: celine croc phantom
> seller: archie44
> item #: 301698469350
> listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301698469350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> THANK YOU



Auth


----------



## unoma

Kartam said:


> Hi .. Can anyone autenthicate this Céline mini luggage?


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

st.love said:


> Hello all! This is my first time in the Celine forum and I am a newbie so I'm hoping I didn't strike out with my first Celine purchase! Just received this mini luggage, pics are my own.. TIA!!
> 
> Name: Celine black smooth leather mini luggage tote
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262013784484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: vandius2013
> Item ID #: 262013784484
> 
> View attachment 3111070
> View attachment 3111071
> View attachment 3111072
> View attachment 3111073
> View attachment 3111074
> View attachment 3111077
> View attachment 3111078
> View attachment 3111081
> View attachment 3111084




Fake


----------



## unoma

fleur626 said:


> Please authenticate! I'm afraid this is a fake:
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: Bamboo1581
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252038401287?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item Number: 252038401287
> 
> 
> Thank you! I searched the date code & found two other bags listed on other sites with the same code so that's a red flag to me as well.



Auth


----------



## unoma

srhgrc said:


> Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Shrunken Lambskin Mini Luggage Black White
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-shrunken-lambskin-mini-luggage-black-white-90102
> Comments: Hi, I just purchased this from fashionphile.. I've heard that they were reputable but just figured I would double check with another expert to make sure it was a good investment. I would really appreciate you checking it out and letting me know. Thanks!
> 
> I received it in the mail today and wanted to make sure it was real before removing the tags.



Auth


----------



## unoma

Kay88 said:


> Hi all, can someone please authenticate this Cabas Belt bag that's from a private seller? Here are some pics they've provided:
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/Mobile Uploads/story
> Thanks in advance!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

tmr_87 said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> I was hoping to have the following item authenticated. I messaged the seller to ask for a picture of the serial number, and I am currently awaiting a response. The listing ends in two days, so I thought I would just post here first in the meantime. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 301723712381
> 
> Seller: goldconsignment
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301723712381&globalID=EBAY-US



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## srhgrc

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## st.love

unoma said:


> Fake



Wow, thank you SO much!! Hope the return goes smoothly..


----------



## tmr_87

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate




Hi unoma,

Thanks for your response. I actually searched for this seller here on this forum and they have had fake auctions in the past. I will just steer clear to be safe.


----------



## hobogirl77

Thanks a bunch


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Dear All 

please help me to authenticate this bag

Item: Auth CELINE Smooth Calfskin Beige Phantom Luggage Tote w/Orange Suede 

Interior Seller:  twoninemedia 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291550091663?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Number: 291550091663

Thank You so much in advance


----------



## unoma

dirrty_stripped said:


> Dear All
> 
> please help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Smooth Calfskin Beige Phantom Luggage Tote w/Orange Suede
> 
> Interior Seller:  twoninemedia
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291550091663?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Number: 291550091663
> 
> Thank You so much in advance



Fake


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> Thanks a bunch


----------



## unoma

tmr_87 said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I actually searched for this seller here on this forum and they have had fake auctions in the past. I will just steer clear to be safe.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

st.love said:


> Wow, thank you SO much!! Hope the return goes smoothly..



Good luck


----------



## unoma

srhgrc said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## hobogirl77

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE      


SELLER:RONDAFENN
ITEM: CELINE TIE TOTE
ITEM#: 262016828292
LISTING:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262016828292


THANKS


----------



## hlinmaxwell

Hi, just won this bid on eBay but would like to authenticate before paying.

Item: Celine nano

Interior Seller: shannyleap                          

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Item Number: 271964938551


Thank you!


----------



## aldal

Hi, was wondering if you could authenticate this:

BNWT Celine Mini Luggage Navy Blue Satinate Goat Leather Black Calf Handle Tote
vintage_lab 
391239662625
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celine...Handle-Tote-/391239662625?hash=item5b17b37c21


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Hi, was wondering if you could authenticate this:
> 
> BNWT Celine Mini Luggage Navy Blue Satinate Goat Leather Black Calf Handle Tote
> vintage_lab
> 391239662625
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celine...Handle-Tote-/391239662625?hash=item5b17b37c21



Auth


----------



## unoma

hlinmaxwell said:


> Hi, just won this bid on eBay but would like to authenticate before paying.
> 
> Item: Celine nano
> 
> Interior Seller: shannyleap
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Item Number: 271964938551
> 
> 
> Thank you!


.   Fake nano


----------



## hlinmaxwell

unoma said:


> .   Fake nano



Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Pls authenticate this celine tri colour

100% authentic celine bag

Item number; 221861804879

eBay member: stell3411

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221861804879&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## HoneyBunny1

Hi, what do you guys think? --- auth or not? This one is really got me puzzled!!.... Hmmm.... 

This is Micro Tri Color, Yellow/ Black and White.

Seller:usrya.qnoxxnoon

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252072334986?redirect=mobile

http://m.ebay.com/itm/252072334986


----------



## JJC2015

Hi - this is my first post.
Would appreciate any assistance authenticating.  Thanks so much!

Item:
Celine mini luggage
Listing: ebay item Number181842452751
Seller: tf3252254
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/181842452751?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Pls authenticate this celine tri colour
> 
> 100% authentic celine bag
> 
> Item number; 221861804879
> 
> eBay member: stell3411
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221861804879&globalID=EBAY-GB




Further pics 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Appreciate your help I don't want to pay until I know it's a genuine one 
Thanks


----------



## bfrosty

unoma said:


> Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


Never heard back from the seller so I'm passing just to be safe.  

Thanks for the help though!


----------



## nini1

Please could somebody tell me if this phantom is authentic? Thank you 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262016766638&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you for your time. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather Black
Listing Number: 252073028139
Seller: frantjohns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...ER-BAG-TOTE-/252073028139?hash=item3ab0b92a2b


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you for your time. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather Black
Listing Number: 221864805818
Seller: gmse14
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...herTote-Bag-/221864805818?hash=item33a82c45ba


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you for your time. 

Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Black
Listing Number: 331637622442
Seller: unionamerca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Black-Phantom-/331637622442?hash=item4d372486aa


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you for your time. 

Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Black
Listing Number: 201405897227
Seller: walkintofashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...g-3-100-NEW-/201405897227?hash=item2ee4ba1a0b


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi, was wondering if you could authenticate this. Thank you very much 

Item:
  CELINE Smooth Calfskin Nano Luggage Khaki

  Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-khaki-95952 http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...Handle-Tote-/391239662625?hash=item5b17b37c21


----------



## srndpty

Item: CELINE Python Phantom in Cobalt
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Vitty82nap
Link: http://www.depop.com/en/vitty82nap/presto-nel-mio-depop-14
Comments: I have requested for additional photos which can be found in *this album*, thank you so much in advance!


----------



## nini1

description- CELINE Supple Calfskin Medium Phantom Luggage Black

item number- 91541

link-

http://http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-91541

please could you let me know if this is authentic, thank you in advance


----------



## Kartam

Hi, I'm new to this can you authenticate this Céline mini luggage? 

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/celine-handtasker/45083155?forum=111&road=my_items


----------



## Mygen

Will you kindly authenticate this Celine python box bag.

Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/cline-taske/44918919?forum=111&road=my_items
Listing ID: 44918919
Seller Ramila


----------



## Mygen

Mygen said:


> Will you kindly authenticate this Celine python box bag.
> 
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/cline-taske/44918919?forum=111&road=my_items
> Listing ID: 44918919
> Seller Ramila
> 
> View attachment 3115375
> 
> View attachment 3115376
> 
> View attachment 3115377
> 
> View attachment 3115378
> 
> View attachment 3115379
> 
> View attachment 3115380
> 
> View attachment 3115381
> 
> View attachment 3115382
> 
> View attachment 3115383
> 
> View attachment 3115384




More pictures


----------



## honey on boost

Hi again.. I'm hoping to have better luck this time!

Item: Celine Croc Stamp Phantom 
Seller: chrisganda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221864834103?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item Number: 221864834103

Item: Celine Croc Stamp Phantom 
Seller: productltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231669438790?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item Number: 231669438790

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Further pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114220
> View attachment 3114221
> View attachment 3114222
> View attachment 3114224
> 
> 
> Appreciate your help I don't want to pay until I know it's a genuine one
> Thanks




Hi all

Pls can you help on this. I need to pay ASAP but need advice first

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sparksw10

Hi! Just received these sunglasses today! I tried looking them up online and so far everything seems okay. They are a little loose on, something I dont recall from trying them on in Neimans, but maybe the previous owner had a big head?  Please help! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Item: Celine Nano smooth or pebbled leather black
Listing Number: 321840176347
Seller: b9cmorag_9w2m2t0 
Link: http://www.ebay.es/itm/321840176347?euid=d92ae25e605a4ba6b15430b1cccfe8e2&cp=1

More pictures:


----------



## Piarpreet

Item: Celine Nano pebbled vermillion
Listing Number: 281777887841
Seller: nk770
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281777887841?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

More pictures:


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Pls can you help on this. I need to pay ASAP but need advice first
> 
> Thanks in advance




Even more pics - pls someone help me authenticate


----------



## unoma

hlinmaxwell said:


> Thank you for your help!!


----------



## unoma

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Pls authenticate this celine tri colour
> 
> 100% authentic celine bag
> 
> Item number; 221861804879
> 
> eBay member: stell3411
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221861804879&globalID=EBAY-GB



Not enough photos


----------



## Holliewelsh20

unoma said:


> Not enough photos




Hi

What other photos do you need?


----------



## unoma

JJC2015 said:


> Hi - this is my first post.
> Would appreciate any assistance authenticating.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item:
> Celine mini luggage
> Listing: ebay item Number181842452751
> Seller: tf3252254
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/181842452751?nav=SEARCH



Auth


----------



## unoma

bfrosty said:


> Never heard back from the seller so I'm passing just to be safe.
> 
> Thanks for the help though!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> Please could somebody tell me if this phantom is authentic? Thank you
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262016766638&globalID=EBAY-GB



Use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

axcarter said:


> Please help when you can. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Black
> Listing Number: 201405897227
> Seller: walkintofashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...g-3-100-NEW-/201405897227?hash=item2ee4ba1a0b



Not Auth


----------



## unoma

axcarter said:


> Please help when you can. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Leather Black
> Listing Number: 331637622442
> Seller: unionamerca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Black-Phantom-/331637622442?hash=item4d372486aa



Fake


----------



## unoma

axcarter said:


> Please help when you can. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Leather Black
> Listing Number: 221864805818
> Seller: gmse14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...herTote-Bag-/221864805818?hash=item33a82c45ba



Fake


----------



## unoma

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, was wondering if you could authenticate this. Thank you very much
> 
> Item:
> CELINE Smooth Calfskin Nano Luggage Khaki
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-khaki-95952 http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...Handle-Tote-/391239662625?hash=item5b17b37c21



Auth


----------



## unoma

nini1 said:


> description- CELINE Supple Calfskin Medium Phantom Luggage Black
> 
> item number- 91541
> 
> link-
> 
> http://http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-91541
> 
> please could you let me know if this is authentic, thank you in advance



Link not opening


----------



## unoma

Mygen said:


> Will you kindly authenticate this Celine python box bag.
> 
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/cline-taske/44918919?forum=111&road=my_items
> Listing ID: 44918919
> Seller Ramila
> 
> View attachment 3115375
> 
> View attachment 3115376
> 
> View attachment 3115377
> 
> View attachment 3115378
> 
> View attachment 3115379
> 
> View attachment 3115380
> 
> View attachment 3115381
> 
> View attachment 3115382
> 
> View attachment 3115383
> 
> View attachment 3115384





Mygen said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 3115385
> View attachment 3115386
> 
> View attachment 3115388
> 
> View attachment 3115389
> 
> View attachment 3115390
> 
> View attachment 3115391



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Item: Celine Nano smooth or pebbled leather black
> Listing Number: 321840176347
> Seller: b9cmorag_9w2m2t0
> Link: http://www.ebay.es/itm/321840176347?euid=d92ae25e605a4ba6b15430b1cccfe8e2&cp=1
> 
> More pictures:
> View attachment 3115897
> 
> View attachment 3115898
> 
> View attachment 3115899



Fake


----------



## unoma

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Even more pics - pls someone help me authenticate
> 
> View attachment 3116110
> View attachment 3116111
> View attachment 3116112
> View attachment 3116114
> View attachment 3116115
> View attachment 3116116
> View attachment 3116117



Auth


----------



## Holliewelsh20

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you. I wasn't 100% sure, I am not that great with celines

now to find a decent handbag spa. 

Thanks again for authenticating it


----------



## Mygen

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking










Hope this is okay


----------



## Piarpreet

unoma said:


> Fake




Could you please check the vermillion one for me please? It is right bellow this one i would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Piarpreet

Piarpreet said:


> Item: Celine Nano pebbled vermillion
> Listing Number: 281777887841
> Seller: nk770
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281777887841?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115900
> 
> View attachment 3115901
> 
> View attachment 3115903




This is the one I wanted to know about

Thanx


----------



## unoma

Mygen said:


> View attachment 3116126
> View attachment 3116127
> 
> View attachment 3116132
> 
> 
> Hope this is okay



This is a zipper marking . Pls check your bag and let me know what marking on stamped on it.


----------



## Mygen

unoma said:


> This is a zipper marking . Pls check your bag and let me know what marking on stamped on it.











The last picture was difficult to capture.

Hope this is vorrect this time.


----------



## NINSEN

Bag: Celine trio small in black

Hey, I just bought this bag from a girl, but i'm not sure if it's real or a replica bag. 

I really hope that you can help me. I have attached some pictures - hope that it is enough to tell if it's a real Celine trio bag.

I'm worrid that it is fake - because the to of the three bags can't stick together so it can be a clutch instead of a bag. It is that normal?

Nina


----------



## Holliewelsh20

unoma said:


> Auth




I just want to double check with you the bag was purchased in 2011. The zips don't seem to be branded on the backs is this correct?
The balenciaga I know is lampo. Prada riri 

I appreciate your help


----------



## Heyjaqs

Item: celine medium tricolour trapeze in deepsea colours from 2013

I purchased it from a local consignment store before I could post it up to be authenticated. This is my first time buying a Celine bag and also buying from a consignment store so I wasn't feeling 100% about it even though to me it looks authenticate. Now that I have it and was able to take more detailed photos of the bag I just wanted a second opinion. 

If you need more photos please let me know!

Thank you for your help!!

Jackie


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you for your time. 

Item Name: Celine Croc Stamped Phantom
Item Number: 91576
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-medium-phantom-luggage-black-91576


----------



## ho_chris

Hi Unoma,

Please help to authenticate this

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE CROC CROCO LEATHER TOTE BAG 
Listing Number: 201418400965
Seller: wein_barr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...01418400965?hash=item2ee578e4c5#ht_253wt_1105

Thank you.


----------



## tammypham2305

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this

Item:CELINE Large Belt Bag in Multicolor Light Copper
Listing number: 262028574288
Seller: luxury3014
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Larg...ight-Copper-/262028574288?hash=item3d021ebe50

Thank you, have a wonderful day


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi! Please help to auth this: thank you!! 

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing number: 141763021706
Seller: kit2z0pat

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141763021706&globalID=EBAY-SG


----------



## xl523

Hi Unoma!

I am interested in this Celine Small Trio, would you please to take look into it? Thanks!

Item: Celine Trio Corssbody Small in White
Listing Number: 231674791743
Seller: suki0606
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...l-/231674791743?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123

Thank you very much!

Best,
Lynn


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi evevryone please help me Authenticate this bag I bought it of eBay  last minute it a new seller with only 1 feed back but have 14 day return policy. hope you can help me. Thank you in advance.

Item: Celine mini luggage 

Listing: 252070579166

Seller: chun_he

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...B5NVfNhMWpfMIpK4uLmZ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comment: I took a risk knowing seller have 14 day return policy. Hope you can help me authenticate the bag. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## yolo

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote 100% Authentic -Motivated Seller 
 Listing Number: 131594475598
 Seller: fashionforward76 
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131594475598

Thank you!


----------



## Sparksw10

Sparksw10 said:


> Hi! Just received these sunglasses today! I tried looking them up online and so far everything seems okay. They are a little loose on, something I dont recall from trying them on in Neimans, but maybe the previous owner had a big head?  Please help! Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115701
> View attachment 3115702
> View attachment 3115703
> View attachment 3115704
> View attachment 3115705
> View attachment 3115706
> View attachment 3115707




Hi! Can anyone please provide some information on these sunglasses? I purchased them, but am unsure. I have the opportunity to return them but Id like to verify before I do so.  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## aldal

Could you also take a look at the below when you get a chance? 

Celine Mini Luggage
anosh.anosh
262028222973 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/262028222973?hash=item3d021961fd


----------



## Esterandtea

NINSEN said:


> Bag: Celine trio small in black
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I just bought this bag from a girl, but i'm not sure if it's real or a replica bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that you can help me. I have attached some pictures - hope that it is enough to tell if it's a real Celine trio bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worrid that it is fake - because the to of the three bags can't stick together so it can be a clutch instead of a bag. It is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nina




Hi Nina! I have 2 large authentic trios and compared them to yours. When compared IMO yours seems to be the fake [emoji20]


----------



## NINSEN

Esterandtea said:


> Hi Nina! I have 2 large authentic trios and compared them to yours. When compared IMO yours seems to be the fake [emoji20]



Ooh, that is bad news but thanks a lot for answering my thread. 
Can you maybe tell me some of the difference between yours and mine?


----------



## Esterandtea

NINSEN said:


> Ooh, that is bad news but thanks a lot for answering my thread.
> 
> Can you maybe tell me some of the difference between yours and mine?




Sorry can not do that - fake producers also read this thread - it was more than 1 difference - can tell you this


----------



## NINSEN

Esterandtea said:


> Sorry can not do that - fake producers also read this thread - it was more than 1 difference - can tell you this



Of course, thats totally okay. And again - Thanks a lot


----------



## hanniehannie

Item: Celine medium Trapeze
Listing Number: 181845664106
Seller: torabirgitte76
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181845664106&globalID=EBAY-GB 
Comments: Hi, I've just purchased this bag and as I haven't received receipts I would love to have your opinion on its authenticity. Thank you!


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


seller-onlydeal
item-celine mini tricolor
item#- 121735029530
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/121735029530?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

thanks


----------



## unoma

NINSEN said:


> Bag: Celine trio small in black
> 
> Hey, I just bought this bag from a girl, but i'm not sure if it's real or a replica bag.
> 
> I really hope that you can help me. I have attached some pictures - hope that it is enough to tell if it's a real Celine trio bag.
> 
> I'm worrid that it is fake - because the to of the three bags can't stick together so it can be a clutch instead of a bag. It is that normal?
> 
> Nina



I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Heyjaqs said:


> Item: celine medium tricolour trapeze in deepsea colours from 2013
> 
> I purchased it from a local consignment store before I could post it up to be authenticated. This is my first time buying a Celine bag and also buying from a consignment store so I wasn't feeling 100% about it even though to me it looks authenticate. Now that I have it and was able to take more detailed photos of the bag I just wanted a second opinion.
> 
> If you need more photos please let me know!
> 
> Thank you for your help!!
> 
> Jackie



 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

axcarter said:


> Please help when you can. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Celine Croc Stamped Phantom
> Item Number: 91576
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-medium-phantom-luggage-black-91576



Auth


----------



## unoma

ho_chris said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE CROC CROCO LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Listing Number: 201418400965
> Seller: wein_barr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...01418400965?hash=item2ee578e4c5#ht_253wt_1105
> 
> Thank you.



Fake phantom


----------



## unoma

tammypham2305 said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item:CELINE Large Belt Bag in Multicolor Light Copper
> Listing number: 262028574288
> Seller: luxury3014
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Larg...ight-Copper-/262028574288?hash=item3d021ebe50
> 
> Thank you, have a wonderful day



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi! Please help to auth this: thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 141763021706
> Seller: kit2z0pat
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141763021706&globalID=EBAY-SG



Auction removed


----------



## unoma

xl523 said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> I am interested in this Celine Small Trio, would you please to take look into it? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Corssbody Small in White
> Listing Number: 231674791743
> Seller: suki0606
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...l-/231674791743?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Best,
> Lynn


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Mygen

Mygen said:


> View attachment 3116164
> View attachment 3116165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116168
> 
> 
> The last picture was difficult to capture.
> 
> Hope this is correct this time.




Was the pictures okay?


----------



## unoma

yolo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote 100% Authentic -Motivated Seller
> Listing Number: 131594475598
> Seller: fashionforward76
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131594475598
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

StyleinLA said:


> Hi evevryone please help me Authenticate this bag I bought it of eBay  last minute it a new seller with only 1 feed back but have 14 day return policy. hope you can help me. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> 
> Listing: 252070579166
> 
> Seller: chun_he
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...B5NVfNhMWpfMIpK4uLmZ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comment: I took a risk knowing seller have 14 day return policy. Hope you can help me authenticate the bag.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake mini


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> Could you also take a look at the below when you get a chance?
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage
> anosh.anosh
> 262028222973
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/262028222973?hash=item3d021961fd



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hanniehannie said:


> Item: Celine medium Trapeze
> Listing Number: 181845664106
> Seller: torabirgitte76
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181845664106&globalID=EBAY-GB
> Comments: Hi, I've just purchased this bag and as I haven't received receipts I would love to have your opinion on its authenticity. Thank you!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

NINSEN said:


> Bag: Celine trio small in black
> 
> Hey, I just bought this bag from a girl, but i'm not sure if it's real or a replica bag.
> 
> I really hope that you can help me. I have attached some pictures - hope that it is enough to tell if it's a real Celine trio bag.
> 
> I'm worrid that it is fake - because the to of the three bags can't stick together so it can be a clutch instead of a bag. It is that normal?
> 
> Nina





Esterandtea said:


> Hi Nina! I have 2 large authentic trios and compared them to yours. When compared IMO yours seems to be the fake [emoji20]



This information is wrong. Nina I would suggest you contact a third party Authenticator


----------



## Phuongg

Thank you for taking the time to read this. 
I have recently purchased a Black Celine Trapeze on Ebay as a birthday present for my girlfriend. I have no experience at all figuring out if this Trapeze is authentic or not. I have already received the bag before finding out about this website so I will post pictures of the bag. 

Item: Celine Large Trapeze Black

Listing Number: 171902099734

Seller: dealflips

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: I have already purchased the bag, but I do require if its authentic. I want to surprise my girlfriend, but I hate to find out if it is a replica bag. 

I also, will attach more photos down below.
Thank you. 

Warm Regards, 
Phuong


----------



## Phuongg

I forgot the pictures of the inside. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Piarpreet

Piarpreet said:


> Item: Celine Nano pebbled vermillion
> Listing Number: 281777887841
> Seller: nk770
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281777887841?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115900
> 
> View attachment 3115901
> 
> View attachment 3115903




Please unoma i posted this bag twice before but you dont reply. I really need to know since the return period is limited. Please take a look at it please.


----------



## StyleinLA

unoma said:


> Fake mini


Hi Unoma, that's a bummer!  At least I can return it. I will continue to look for a mint Mini. Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## aldal

really want to bid on this bag but would love your authenticity opinion first!

Celine Mini Luggage
seller: anosh.anosh 
item: 262028210466
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/262028210466?hash=item3d02193122

thanks!


----------



## aldal

unoma said:


> Zipper marking


attached!


----------



## unoma

Phuongg said:


> Thank you for taking the time to read this.
> I have recently purchased a Black Celine Trapeze on Ebay as a birthday present for my girlfriend. I have no experience at all figuring out if this Trapeze is authentic or not. I have already received the bag before finding out about this website so I will post pictures of the bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Large Trapeze Black
> 
> Listing Number: 171902099734
> 
> Seller: dealflips
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: I have already purchased the bag, but I do require if its authentic. I want to surprise my girlfriend, but I hate to find out if it is a replica bag.
> 
> I also, will attach more photos down below.
> Thank you.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Phuong





Phuongg said:


> I forgot the pictures of the inside. Sorry for the long post.



Auth


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Please unoma i posted this bag twice before but you dont reply. I really need to know since the return period is limited. Please take a look at it please.



Auth


----------



## unoma

StyleinLA said:


> Hi Unoma, that's a bummer!  At least I can return it. I will continue to look for a mint Mini. Thank you for your time and help!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

aldal said:


> really want to bid on this bag but would love your authenticity opinion first!
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage
> seller: anosh.anosh
> item: 262028210466
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-/262028210466?hash=item3d02193122
> 
> thanks!



Auth


----------



## lff88

Hi Unoma, 
Would love it if you could help cast your eye over this small Trio in black that I'm interested in.

Item: Celine Trio Small
Listing Number: 252076051245
Seller: pandoralives
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252076051245?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## hanniehannie

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



(Item: Celine medium Trapeze
Listing Number: 181845664106
Seller: torabirgitte76
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...obalID=EBAY-GB 
Comments: Hi, I've just purchased this bag and as I haven't received receipts I would love to have your opinion on its authenticity. Thank you!)

Thank you!


----------



## EnaStein

Hello,

would you please help with the authentication of this Mini Luggage?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...ertig-beige-/281784475554?hash=item419ba9dfa2


----------



## Khloek420

Item: Céline Calfskin Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 86590
Seller: Fashionphile

Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-jungle-86590


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi! Could u authenticate this for me pls thank u! 

Item: Celine mini luggage
Listing number: 262028210466
Seller: anosh.anosh
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262028210466&globalID=EBAY-SG


----------



## mnc2008

Hi,

Could I have your help with this wallet?

Item: New CELINE Zip-Around Wallet $690
Listing Number: 161813922141
Seller: allure700
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CELINE-Zip-Around-Wallet-690-/161813922141?hash=item25acdc815d

Thank you very much in advance -


----------



## Alina790

Dear unoma, 
I desperately need your help. 
You have authenticated thus bag for me. And you said 'look good'. I bought and just received it today. 
But 2 days ago j found the same pictures posted by another seller on depop and each is claiming that she is the one in the pictures!!
I took some pictures from the bag I received and need your help to know if it is authentic. I don't know which one is the fraud ATTACH]3120815[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	









Mirette said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Celine phantom for me.
> 
> Item: Celine electric blue Python leather phantom bag.
> 
> Seller: blackcrudeliaxxx.2008
> 
> Listing number: 181825428216
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181825428216&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## Alina790

This is the other seller with the same pictures. 

Your help will be highly appreciated. 
So I can return the bag if it is fake and report the fraud. 
Thank you so so much 



Acpyx said:


> Item: CELINE Python Phantom in Cobalt
> 
> Listing Number: N/A
> 
> Seller: Vitty82nap
> 
> Link: http://www.depop.com/en/vitty82nap/presto-nel-mio-depop-14
> 
> Comments: I have requested for additional photos which can be found in *this album*, thank you so much in advance!


----------



## NINSEN

unoma said:


> This information is wrong. Nina I would suggest you contact a third party Authenticator



I will take a try. Thanks for the information


----------



## fuchsia14

Hi Unoma, 
Will you pls help me authenticate this bag.

Item: CELINE Python Trio

Listing Number: 221873241337

Seller: authenticlovers

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gay-...on-/221873241337?hash=item33a8acfcf9#viTabs_0


----------



## Heyjaqs

Hi, 


Item: Celine medium phantom in beige 
Seller: lovethatbag
link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/new-arrivals/products/celine-medium-phantom-in-beige


Interested in purchasing from this online consignment shop. Just wanted to make sure it's authentic. 


Thank you!


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you for your time. 

Item: Celine Croc Phantom
Seller: kara.kar
Item #: 181860538792
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...ER-BAG-TOTE-/181860538792?hash=item2a57bb99a8

Item: Celine Croc Phantom
Seller: chanclas76
Item #: 171917974489
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...OC-EMBOSSED-/171917974489?hash=item28071c1bd9


----------



## Mygen

Mygen said:


> View attachment 3116164
> View attachment 3116165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116168
> 
> 
> The last picture was difficult to capture.
> 
> Hope this is vorrect this time.




Hi again, was the pictures of the stamping okay? Thanks in advance.


----------



## caligir26

Hi! could you please help me authenticate this eBay item? It ends in 4 days.
Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 252082665543 
Seller: kissingreflections
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252082665543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lovely87

Please authenticate this Celine Nano! Much appreciated 

Item: Celine Drummed Nano Luggage Coquelicot Red Crossbody
Listing Number: 111766125049
Seller: jax789
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111766125049?_mwBanner=1


----------



## candiesgirl408

Hi Unoma! 

If you can, may you please help me authenticate this micro souris on eBay! It looks like it's in great condition! 

Listing: Celine Micro in Souris (pebbled) 

Listed on: Ebay 

Seller ID: pt082087

Item #: 231670372359

Link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231670372359 

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## czienkosky

Hi all-
Can someone have a look at this?

Item:  CÉLINE Gray Lambskin Leather Horizontal Cabas Tote Bag
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291556444184?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Number:  291556444184
Seller:  Thewrld
Comments:  n/a

Thank you!


----------



## Lrwhite

Can someone tell me if this is an authentic Celine Phantom

Celine Phantom Small Square Luggage Taupe Nude Smooth Leather Tote Handbag Bag	
Celine Phantom Small Square Luggage Taupe Nude Smooth Leather Tote Handbag Bag
Item Id:	321849958892
End time:	Sep-30-15 18:01:23 PDT
Seller:
craftwerkusa (1044)
100.0% Positive Feedback
Member since May-29-00 in United States
Location: CA, United States
Listing Status:	This message was sent while the l


----------



## Lrwhite

Here is the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/321849958892

The seller stated it was 100% authentic


----------



## unoma

Lrwhite said:


> Can someone tell me if this is an authentic Celine Phantom
> 
> Celine Phantom Small Square Luggage Taupe Nude Smooth Leather Tote Handbag Bag
> Celine Phantom Small Square Luggage Taupe Nude Smooth Leather Tote Handbag Bag
> Item Id:	321849958892
> End time:	Sep-30-15 18:01:23 PDT
> Seller:
> craftwerkusa (1044)
> 100.0% Positive Feedback
> Member since May-29-00 in United States
> Location: CA, United States
> Listing Status:	This message was sent while the l





Lrwhite said:


> Here is the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/321849958892
> 
> The seller stated it was 100% authentic



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

czienkosky said:


> Hi all-
> Can someone have a look at this?
> 
> Item:  CÉLINE Gray Lambskin Leather Horizontal Cabas Tote Bag
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291556444184?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Number:  291556444184
> Seller:  Thewrld
> Comments:  n/a
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> If you can, may you please help me authenticate this micro souris on eBay! It looks like it's in great condition!
> 
> Listing: Celine Micro in Souris (pebbled)
> 
> Listed on: Ebay
> 
> Seller ID: pt082087
> 
> Item #: 231670372359
> 
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231670372359
> 
> Thanks again for your time!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Lovely87 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine Nano! Much appreciated
> 
> Item: Celine Drummed Nano Luggage Coquelicot Red Crossbody
> Listing Number: 111766125049
> Seller: jax789
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111766125049?_mwBanner=1



Auth


----------



## unoma

caligir26 said:


> Hi! could you please help me authenticate this eBay item? It ends in 4 days.
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 252082665543
> Seller: kissingreflections
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252082665543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Can't authenticate with 3 photos


----------



## unoma

Heyjaqs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Item: Celine medium phantom in beige
> Seller: lovethatbag
> link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/new-arrivals/products/celine-medium-phantom-in-beige
> 
> 
> Interested in purchasing from this online consignment shop. Just wanted to make sure it's authentic.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Dear unoma,
> I desperately need your help.
> You have authenticated thus bag for me. And you said 'look good'. I bought and just received it today.
> But 2 days ago j found the same pictures posted by another seller on depop and each is claiming that she is the one in the pictures!!
> I took some pictures from the bag I received and need your help to know if it is authentic. I don't know which one is the fraud ATTACH]3120815[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120816
> View attachment 3120817
> View attachment 3120818
> View attachment 3120819





Alina790 said:


> This is the other seller with the same pictures.
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated.
> So I can return the bag if it is fake and report the fraud.
> Thank you so so much



Can't open the second link but need to see more photos of the bag you received.


----------



## unoma

mnc2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I have your help with this wallet?
> 
> Item: New CELINE Zip-Around Wallet $690
> Listing Number: 161813922141
> Seller: allure700
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CELINE-Zip-Around-Wallet-690-/161813922141?hash=item25acdc815d
> 
> Thank you very much in advance -



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelleishigh said:


> Hi! Could u authenticate this for me pls thank u!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 262028210466
> Seller: anosh.anosh
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262028210466&globalID=EBAY-SG



Auth


----------



## unoma

Khloek420 said:


> Item: Céline Calfskin Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 86590
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-jungle-86590



Auth


----------



## unoma

hanniehannie said:


> (Item: Celine medium Trapeze
> Listing Number: 181845664106
> Seller: torabirgitte76
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...obalID=EBAY-GB
> Comments: Hi, I've just purchased this bag and as I haven't received receipts I would love to have your opinion on its authenticity. Thank you!)
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

lff88 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Would love it if you could help cast your eye over this small Trio in black that I'm interested in.
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Small
> Listing Number: 252076051245
> Seller: pandoralives
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252076051245?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Mygen said:


> Hi again, was the pictures of the stamping okay? Thanks in advance.



I am uncomfortable with this bag with some of the details I see. I would need to to see clear photos of the bag, save them on a photos bucket and post the link here.

I would need too see the following again. New photos and not the old ones you posted.

Front, back, side, bottom, flap, strap, clasp, ALL the imprints, serial number, zipper marking located on under the zipper , on the top head of the zipper and any marking on the zip.
Dust bag and the box. 

I will take a look again when these photos are provided.

Please take clear photos because it will delay the process of my reply to you.


----------



## Alina790

Hi unoma, 
Thank you for your help. 
These are some additional pictures of the bag I received. Please let me know if more pictures are needed. 
Feel so worried it will be fake  













This is the link for Depop
http://depop.com/vitty82nap/vendo-borsa-celin-phantom-in


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Hi unoma,
> Thank you for your help.
> These are some additional pictures of the bag I received. Please let me know if more pictures are needed.
> Feel so worried it will be fake
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122506
> View attachment 3122507
> View attachment 3122509
> View attachment 3122510
> View attachment 3122511
> View attachment 3122512
> View attachment 3122513
> View attachment 3122514
> View attachment 3122515
> 
> 
> This is the link for Depop
> http://depop.com/vitty82nap/vendo-borsa-celin-phantom-in



So far no red flap, post photos of ALL the zipper marking. Zipper marking on the front and side pocket of the bag


----------



## Alina790

Here are they. 
Is that ok or you need more clear picture? 











Thank you so much for your efforts 
I really appreciate it a lot


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Here are they.
> Is that ok or you need more clear picture?
> 
> View attachment 3122518
> View attachment 3122519
> View attachment 3122520
> View attachment 3122521
> View attachment 3122522
> View attachment 3122523
> View attachment 3122524
> View attachment 3122525
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your efforts
> I really appreciate it a lot



It is Auth IMO.


----------



## Alina790

Should I keep it then? 

I am a bit worried that 2 sellers are posting are the same pictures and fighting she is the one in the pictures [emoji16]


----------



## caligir26

unoma said:


> Can't authenticate with 3 photos



Here are some more picture I got from the seller! Thank you!!


----------



## ho_chris

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this

Item: Authentic Celine Box bag Calfskin medium size brown excellent condition 3900$
 Listing Number: 231667059516
 Seller: modacamino
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231667059516?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I've just purchased and received this box bag. This bag looks fine for me but  I would love to have your opinion on its authenticity. Thank you very much!
Here are some pictures of the bag that I received today.


----------



## ho_chris

Hi, how about this bag.

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Phantom Handbag Tote Croc Embossed Black Leather Bag 
 Listing Number: 321859094938 
 Seller: waters1968de
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321859094938?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much.


----------



## caligir26

Item: Neutral Mini Celine Luggage Preowned
Listing Number: 252084324087
Seller: lovemebebe 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252084324087?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D89ef52ecb5f24fcf9ca8f5d0905deb98%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.com%252Fws%252FeBayISAPI.dll%253FViewItem%2526item%253D252084324087%2526ssPageName%253DADME%253AX%253ARTQ%253AUS%253A1123%26exe%3D12808%26ext%3D32574%26sojTags%3Dexe%3Dexe%2Cext%3Dext%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&_mwBanner=1
Comments: hello! Could you please help me authenticate this?? Thank you so much!


----------



## fuchsia14

Hi Unoma, 
Will you pls help me authenticate this bag.

Item: CELINE Python Trio

Listing Number: 221873241337

Seller: authenticlovers

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gay-P...cfcf9#viTabs_0


----------



## MariaV

Hi Unoma, 

Can you please help me authenticate this Celine? 

Item: Authentic Celine Electric Blue phantom Luggage HandBag

Listing Number: 161817665141

Seller: usbria_7mip6ar

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...age-HandBag-/161817665141?hash=item25ad159e75


Thank you so much, 
Maria


----------



## Smoothop

Alina790 said:


> Should I keep it then?
> 
> I am a bit worried that 2 sellers are posting are the same pictures and fighting she is the one in the pictures [emoji16]


I see that in the Italian sellers feedback there is one fake Balenciaga bag. The pics are definitely in an Italian home...The other debop link has vanished but it would be interesting to find out if she is selling the same bags on multiple sites.  Then why doesn't she ship to Italy...? Very strange.


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: Celine Nano Black smooth Leather
Listing Number: 28284854
Seller: mummycloset
Link: https://carousell.com/p/28284854/
Comments: Pls authenticate this bag. More pictures are enclosed below. Thank you!


----------



## goyna

Item: Celine mini luggage
Item number : 391248396904
Seller: nps
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391248396904?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hazibo12

Hi, 

I managed to stumble across a bargain buy at the Charity shop/Thrift shop. Is someone able to authenticate this Celine, mini luggage bag. I've been looking online for hours for replica bags but still none the wiser. I'm new on here so sorry if I done something wrong!


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


item: celine mini tri color
seller:designerdealfinds6
item #:281782818314
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281782818314?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Should I keep it then?
> 
> I am a bit worried that 2 sellers are posting are the same pictures and fighting she is the one in the pictures [emoji16]



That would have to be your decision to make.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

caligir26 said:


> Here are some more picture I got from the seller! Thank you!!



Pls next time include auction link .

Auth


----------



## unoma

ho_chris said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Box bag Calfskin medium size brown excellent condition 3900$
> Listing Number: 231667059516
> Seller: modacamino
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231667059516?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I've just purchased and received this box bag. This bag looks fine for me but  I would love to have your opinion on its authenticity. Thank you very much!
> Here are some pictures of the bag that I received today.



Looks off but would like to see more photos. And seller has been selling fake Celine bags.


----------



## unoma

ho_chris said:


> Hi, how about this bag.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Phantom Handbag Tote Croc Embossed Black Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 321859094938
> Seller: waters1968de
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321859094938?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much.



Fake


----------



## unoma

caligir26 said:


> Item: Neutral Mini Celine Luggage Preowned
> Listing Number: 252084324087
> Seller: lovemebebe
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252084324087?...&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1
> Comments: hello! Could you please help me authenticate this?? Thank you so much!



Auth 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

caligir26 said:


> Item: Neutral Mini Celine Luggage Preowned
> Listing Number: 252084324087
> Seller: lovemebebe
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252084324087?...&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1
> Comments: hello! Could you please help me authenticate this?? Thank you so much!





MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Celine?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Electric Blue phantom Luggage HandBag
> 
> Listing Number: 161817665141
> 
> Seller: usbria_7mip6ar
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...age-HandBag-/161817665141?hash=item25ad159e75
> 
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Maria



Fake blue phantom 



sushiflowercake said:


> Item: Celine Nano Black smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 28284854
> Seller: mummycloset
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/28284854/
> Comments: Pls authenticate this bag. More pictures are enclosed below. Thank you!



Fake nano


----------



## unoma

goyna said:


> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Item number : 391248396904
> Seller: nps
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391248396904?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Hazibo12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to stumble across a bargain buy at the Charity shop/Thrift shop. Is someone able to authenticate this Celine, mini luggage bag. I've been looking online for hours for replica bags but still none the wiser. I'm new on here so sorry if I done something wrong!



 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 
> item: celine mini tri color
> seller:designerdealfinds6
> item #:281782818314
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281782818314?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## anna hortaleza

Please authenticate this celine  mini luggage which was purchased in japan.....thank you;.

Quote: AUTHENTICATION OF DUNE CELIN MINI LUGGAGE
Item: Celine Mini Luggage tote

Listing Number: 1st item sold for september
Seller: Luxe88 facebook
Link: https://www.facebook.com/4014603066...1460306639354/858704004248313/?type=1&theater

Comments:  PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE LUGGAGE BAG....IT'S MY FIRST CELINE BAG!


----------



## anna hortaleza

Dear Umoma,
Please authenticate this celine mini luggage which was purchased in japan then sold to me.....thank you;.

Quote: AUTHENTICATION OF DUNE CELIN MINI LUGGAGE
Item: Celine Mini Luggage tote

Listing Number: 1st item sold for september
Seller: Luxe88 facebook
Link: https://www.facebook.com/40146030663...type=1&theater

Comments: PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE LUGGAGE BAG....IT'S MY FIRST CELINE BAG!


----------



## ShopaholicCez

Hi Anna Hortaleza... Cez here... Your fB link attached can't be found when clicked


----------



## anna hortaleza

Please authenticate this celine mini luggage which was purchased in japan.....thank you;.

Quote: AUTHENTICATION OF DUNE CELIN MINI LUGGAGE
Item: Celine Mini Luggage tote

Listing Number: 1st item sold for september
Seller: Luxe88 facebook
Link: https://www.facebook.com/40146030663...type=1&theater

Comments: PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE LUGGAGE BAG....IT'S MY FIRST CELINE BAG!


----------



## anna hortaleza

more pictures..help please?


----------



## anna hortaleza

ShopaholicCez said:


> Hi Anna Hortaleza... Cez here... Your fB link attached can't be found when clicked


Hi!  it's a public page LUXE88 and it's the first picture posted.  Thanks!


----------



## ShopaholicCez

Hi Anna i think you should take photo of the zipper...


----------



## ahmanman

Hello unoma,


Please help to authenticate below Celine Trapeze


Item: Auth. Celine Calfskin Leather/ Suede Leather Trapeze Shoulder Hand Bag Brown
 Listing Number: 321825242711
 Seller: brandoff_hk
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321825242711?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## anna hortaleza

ShopaholicCez said:


> Hi Anna i think you should take photo of the zipper...


I saw the zipper it has an 8 on it....will post pic tomorrow.


----------



## Eu_

Hello!

(am a newbie here)

could someone authenticate this bag please?
Item: Celine Mini luggage
Listing Number: 201420362430
Seller: hasenherz71
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/201420362430

more photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cmd6d410b11m9ya/AADOBY8VdTHBwUdWW0apjsI-a?dl=0

previously sold Phantom bag by the same seller: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CELINE-PHANTOM-bag-Tasche-medium-beige-/201377737372


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you. 

Item: Celine Croc Embossed Phantom
Item #: 221880293255
Seller: chrisganda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...hantom.TRS0&_nkw=celine+croc+phantom&_sacat=0


----------



## Piatekx

Can anyone autheticate this bag for me please !

https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Phantom-55f07772d14d7b3b10016ce1


----------



## Piatekx

https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Phantom-55f07772d14d7b3b10016ce1 

Please help authenticate!


----------



## hobogirl77

Thank you!


----------



## Alina790

Smoothop said:


> I see that in the Italian sellers feedback there is one fake Balenciaga bag. The pics are definitely in an Italian home...The other debop link has vanished but it would be interesting to find out if she is selling the same bags on multiple sites.  Then why doesn't she ship to Italy...? Very strange.




The thing is they are for sure different sellers. Everyone of them is trying to say that she is the one in the picture and that her hands holding the bag!! that the other one stole her pictures!! 
The seller in Depop reposted it again. 
I am still worried and don't know what to do!


----------



## Alina790

Thank you unoma so much for your help [emoji8]


----------



## tegan

Hello.  Can you please authenticate this bag for me.

Name: Celine Natural Calfskin Trotteur Saddle Shoulder Bag in Burgundy
Item:  171897828266
Seller:  moolightsnyc 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Natu...gundy-2-950-/171897828266?hash=item2805e8b3aa

Thanks loads!


----------



## auhaze

Item:Celine box bag
Listing Number:181862650825
Seller:yasminaa99
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I'm going to meet the seller tomorrow so she ended the listing I have asked for all the pictures I could but she said she can't find the serial number and the made in Italy stamp has faded. I have tried to do research and it seems like new boxes has no serial I'm wondering if this style has it? If so I will look for one, I will upload more when I see it tomorrow. This is my dream bag hope this works out!

Thank you so much for helping me out really really appreciate the help.


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi! Pls help auth this! 

Item: Celine micro luggage 
Listing number: 252066945407
Seller: yesino408
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/252066945407 
Comments: I have just received the bag and the serial number have faded - can't be seen AT ALL! (My question is - is that even possible??) Attached is the zipper marking and serial tag. Would appreciate your help!! 








I tried HARD to read it.. Seems like there are 2 lines of serial numbers. One of it SHOULD be showing S- PA- 0112. On a closer look it seems like they are showing the same numbers.


----------



## ho_chris

unoma said:


> Looks off but would like to see more photos. And seller has been selling fake Celine bags.


 
Here more photos on the bag. Thank you very much!


----------



## boredtiffo

Hello! 
I looked a couple pages back to see if anyone posted this link but I didn't come across it. I highly appreciate anyone's help. Thank you! 

Item: Celine belt bag in smooth leather with shoulder strap-camel/brown & pink lining
Listing Number: 252087424111
Seller: annjon6
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...Pink-Lining-/252087424111?hash=item3ab194d46f
Comments:


----------



## mecheers

boredtiffo said:


> Hello!
> I looked a couple pages back to see if anyone posted this link but I didn't come across it. I highly appreciate anyone's help. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag in smooth leather with shoulder strap-camel/brown & pink lining
> Listing Number: 252087424111
> Seller: annjon6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...Pink-Lining-/252087424111?hash=item3ab194d46f
> Comments:




This seller has been relisting same bags multiple times and some of them have been deemed fake. (You can search by eBay ID)

Unless seller can provide serial number or receipts, better avoid it.


----------



## Nky

Hello could someone spare a minute please to help me out with this bag? It looks auth but I'm no expert. I'm a bit worried the heat seal on the zipper strap looks rough?

item:Céline Tote Edge Bicolor Beautiful Bag 100% aunthentic
Listing number:181864385363
Seller:uk-f552 (6 )

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Celi...0068&clkid=8938389171023385207&_qi=RTM2063723

Thank you


----------



## felinescherfig

Hi all! Could someone please authenticate this beautiful Céline bag?

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Seller: famouk6 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ge-Bag-Sold-/111767491627?hash=item1a05dc942b

Kindest regards, Feline


----------



## czienkosky

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you!


----------



## czienkosky

One more for you:

Item:  CÉLINE HORIZONTAL CABAS TOTE
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-horizontal-cabas-tote-8
Seller:  Therealreal
Notes:  n/a


----------



## hobogirl77

please auth.


seller: lvauthentic
item# 39181405145
item: celine mini tricolor
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-1677...er-Bag-MPRS-/391181405145?hash=item5b143a8bd9


thanx!


----------



## axcarter

axcarter said:


> Please help when you can. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Croc Embossed Phantom
> Item #: 221880293255
> Seller: chrisganda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...hantom.TRS0&_nkw=celine+croc+phantom&_sacat=0



Sorry wrong link above. This is the correct one. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Croc...for-3400-00-/221880293255?hash=item33a9189787


----------



## unoma

fuchsia14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Will you pls help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: CELINE Python Trio
> 
> Listing Number: 221873241337
> 
> Seller: authenticlovers
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Gay-P...cfcf9#viTabs_0



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22187324133...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221873241337&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

anna hortaleza said:


> Please authenticate this celine  mini luggage which was purchased in japan.....thank you;.
> 
> Quote: AUTHENTICATION OF DUNE CELIN MINI LUGGAGE
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage tote
> 
> Listing Number: 1st item sold for september
> Seller: Luxe88 facebook
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/4014603066...1460306639354/858704004248313/?type=1&theater
> 
> Comments:  PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE LUGGAGE BAG....IT'S MY FIRST CELINE BAG!





anna hortaleza said:


> Dear Umoma,
> Please authenticate this celine mini luggage which was purchased in japan then sold to me.....thank you;.
> 
> Quote: AUTHENTICATION OF DUNE CELIN MINI LUGGAGE
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage tote
> 
> Listing Number: 1st item sold for september
> Seller: Luxe88 facebook
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/40146030663...type=1&theater
> 
> Comments: PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS CELINE LUGGAGE BAG....IT'S MY FIRST CELINE BAG!



Dont authenticate via facebook


----------



## unoma

Eu_ said:


> Hello!
> 
> (am a newbie here)
> 
> could someone authenticate this bag please?
> Item: Celine Mini luggage
> Listing Number: 201420362430
> Seller: hasenherz71
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/201420362430
> 
> more photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cmd6d410b11m9ya/AADOBY8VdTHBwUdWW0apjsI-a?dl=0
> 
> previously sold Phantom bag by the same seller: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CELINE-PHANTOM-bag-Tasche-medium-beige-/201377737372



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

axcarter said:


> Please help when you can. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Croc Embossed Phantom
> Item #: 221880293255
> Seller: chrisganda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...hantom.TRS0&_nkw=celine+croc+phantom&_sacat=0



Ask for zipper marking
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22188029325...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221880293255&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

tegan said:


> Hello.  Can you please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Name: Celine Natural Calfskin Trotteur Saddle Shoulder Bag in Burgundy
> Item:  171897828266
> Seller:  moolightsnyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Natu...gundy-2-950-/171897828266?hash=item2805e8b3aa
> 
> Thanks loads!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hi! Pls help auth this!
> 
> Item: Celine micro luggage
> Listing number: 252066945407
> Seller: yesino408
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/252066945407
> Comments: I have just received the bag and the serial number have faded - can't be seen AT ALL! (My question is - is that even possible??) Attached is the zipper marking and serial tag. Would appreciate your help!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125212
> 
> View attachment 3125213
> 
> View attachment 3125214
> 
> I tried HARD to read it.. Seems like there are 2 lines of serial numbers. One of it SHOULD be showing S- PA- 0112. On a closer look it seems like they are showing the same numbers.
> View attachment 3125215



Auth


----------



## unoma

felinescherfig said:


> Hi all! Could someone please authenticate this beautiful Céline bag?
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Seller: famouk6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ge-Bag-Sold-/111767491627?hash=item1a05dc942b
> 
> Kindest regards, Feline


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## auhaze

Hi I have added many more pictures hope it helps http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/Ahbtff/library/Mobile Uploads

Thank you so much 



auhaze said:


> Item:Celine box bag
> Listing Number:181862650825
> Seller:yasminaa99
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I'm going to meet the seller tomorrow so she ended the listing I have asked for all the pictures I could but she said she can't find the serial number and the made in Italy stamp has faded. I have tried to do research and it seems like new boxes has no serial I'm wondering if this style has it? If so I will look for one, I will upload more when I see it tomorrow. This is my dream bag hope this works out!
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me out really really appreciate the help.
> 
> View attachment 3125085
> View attachment 3125087
> View attachment 3125088
> View attachment 3125091
> View attachment 3125092
> View attachment 3125093
> View attachment 3125094
> View attachment 3125095
> View attachment 3125096
> View attachment 3125097


----------



## boredtiffo

mecheers said:


> This seller has been relisting same bags multiple times and some of them have been deemed fake. (You can search by eBay ID)
> 
> Unless seller can provide serial number or receipts, better avoid it.


Thank you so so much! I knew it was way too good to be true haha


----------



## Speedbump

Please help me authenticate these two bags of the same style. Thanks!!!

Item: Celine Trio Small - Lavender
Listing Number: n/a (not sure if Poshmark has listing numbers...)
Seller: quinncess
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Trio-55cad73f8fe421620a01fa08

Item: Celine Trio Small - Lavender
Listing Number: n/a (not sure if Poshmark has listing numbers...)
Seller: eyoshida610
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Celine-trio-bag-in-lavender-5442b5ff92282c0559019fff


----------



## fawkex

Please help me authenticate this bag, celine mini belt bag in camel color with fuchsia lining.
Want to make sure if the bag was okay before i meet up with the seller.

Item : Celine Mini Belt Bag Camel Pink Lining
Listing Number : n/a (28619555 os is this right)
Seller : yuvivb
Link : https://carousell.com/p/28619555/

Here are some of the details pic i get from the seller










[/URL]



















Many thanks


----------



## Eu_

Hello unoma, and thanks for helping!



> Originally Posted by Eu_
> Hello!
> 
> (am a newbie here)
> 
> could someone authenticate this bag please?
> Item: Celine Mini luggage
> Listing Number: 201420362430
> Seller: hasenherz71
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/201420362430
> 
> more photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cmd6d410b...W0apjsI-a?dl=0
> 
> previously sold Phantom bag by the same seller: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CELI...-/201377737372





> Serial number and zipper marking



serial number: looks like S-SA-1102
zipper: looks like 8 on the outer zipper and I on the inner one.

I've only got the photos from the sellersince I don't have the bag yet: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cmd6d410b...W0apjsI-a?dl=0

really appreciate your help!


----------



## anna hortaleza

Dear Umoma,

I attached pictures of cline mini luggage...Please help???
Thank you so much!


----------



## Eu_

Eu_ said:


> Hello unoma, and thanks for helping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serial number: looks like S-SA-1102
> zipper: looks like 8 on the outer zipper and I on the inner one.
> 
> I've only got the photos from the sellersince I don't have the bag yet: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cmd6d410b...W0apjsI-a?dl=0
> 
> really appreciate your help!





unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



trying to add pictures:

farm1.staticflickr.com/733/20759554224_ede73efd79.jpg
farm1.staticflickr.com/707/20761175703_0e620a6086.jpg
farm6.staticflickr.com/5630/21356013846_91693a034c.jpg


----------



## Mygen

unoma said:


> I am uncomfortable with this bag with some of the details I see. I would need to to see clear photos of the bag, save them on a photos bucket and post the link here.
> 
> I would need too see the following again. New photos and not the old ones you posted.
> 
> Front, back, side, bottom, flap, strap, clasp, ALL the imprints, serial number, zipper marking located on under the zipper , on the top head of the zipper and any marking on the zip.
> Dust bag and the box.
> 
> I will take a look again when these photos are provided.
> 
> Please take clear photos because it will delay the process of my reply to you.



Dear Unoma,
I hope the requested pictures is enough for you to see if the bag is auth or not. Thank you. 

http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1581.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1579.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1576.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1571.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1572.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1573.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1574.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1569.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1568.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1565.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1562.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1554.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1556.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1557.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1559.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1550.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12007295_10153273233824773_1453692195_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12026668_10153273233464773_1895919468_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/11121542_10153273232999773_1059451613_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12016544_10153273233104773_1888345789_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/11998175_10153273233654773_1101197260_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/11998793_10153273233274773_1856481039_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...ne/12025384_10153273232839773_273911590_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...ne/11998425_10153273233849773_708302508_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...ne/12022982_10153273233359773_429259516_n.jpg
http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12007278_10153273233739773_1389928389_n.jpg


----------



## MariaV

Hi Unoma, 

Can you please authenticate this micro?

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Dune Leather 100% Authentic
Listing Number: 321858896213
Seller: izzumua (6 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...0-Authentic-/321858896213?hash=item4af0490155

Thanks and as always appreciate the help!
Maria


----------



## abcgirl1

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. I've been looking for a trio for a long time and this colour is perfect for me!

Item: Celine Trio bag
Seller: kijiji seller 
Link: http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1101278024&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1442171275374
Comment: do you know what size this is trio is?

Thanks again!! Two more pictures on the next 2 posts as I can't add it on the same post for some reason... Sorry about that!


----------



## abcgirl1

Celine stamp interior


----------



## abcgirl1

Date code inside for the trio


----------



## lovey28

Hi there!
I'd appreciate any help in authenticating this Trio!
Thanks in advanced!

Item: Celine Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Royal Blue
Listing Number: 92629
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-royal-blue-92629


----------



## Donnan81

Hello, my apologies I cannot add photos from the seller's page for some reason, new to this! Using from my phone. I joined hoping someone could authenticate this bag for me from this seller's site both Tradesy & eBay:
Tradesy
Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Burgundy/Gray/Ivory 
Item # 2285381
Seller: Authentic Lover
Link: http://trsy.co/2285381

eBay
Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Burgundy/Gray/Ivory
Item # ?
Seller: Authenticlovers
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-co...-strap-good-/252090915862?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks in advance. They have a pic with dust bag on eBay but not Tradesy. No tags, I'm a little weary. I also saw on eBay ppl complained about seller but anyone who could assist it would be greatly appreciated. If bag is authentic, what year/season is it from?


----------



## Asteen

Hi,  I'm new to this site.  A number of years ago I purchased a CELINE bag in the Dublin airport in the duty free shop.  I had no idea who Celine was but the bag was soft and small.  I've been trying to authenticate it and I'm not having much luck.  But, I was wondering if this could have been one of the earlier bags (before the Phantom bag was designed).  The name Celine does not have the accent on the bag.  The leather tag inside the bag says it's made in Italy and gives a serial number of 00/1.  The fabric on the outside is a soft grey suede and the bottom is black leather.   Also, the outside fabric is embossed with a "C" and another symbol that has "C's on both sides.  Sort of looks like an "H."  The inside could be a sturdy silk fabric and is beige.  There is also a zipper pocket on the inside.  Measurements are 9"height x 12"wide x 3 1/4"dept at bottom.  This may very well not be authentic.


----------



## Asteen

Asteen said:


> Hi,  I'm new to this site.  A number of years ago I purchased a CELINE bag in the Dublin airport in the duty free shop.  I had no idea who Celine was but the bag was soft and small.  I've been trying to authenticate it and I'm not having much luck.  But, I was wondering if this could have been one of the earlier bags (before the Phantom bag was designed).  The name Celine does not have the accent on the bag.  The leather tag inside the bag says it's made in Italy and gives a serial number of 00/1.  The fabric on the outside is a soft grey suede and the bottom is black leather.   Also, the outside fabric is embossed with a "C" and another symbol that has "C's on both sides.  Sort of looks like an "H."  The inside could be a sturdy silk fabric and is beige.  There is also a zipper pocket on the inside.  Measurements are 9"height x 12"wide x 3 1/4"dept at bottom.  This may very well not be authentic.


Meant to add that a dust bag came with the purse.  Again, no hyphen on Celine, though.


----------



## czienkosky

czienkosky said:


> One more for you:
> 
> Item:  CÉLINE HORIZONTAL CABAS TOTE
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-horizontal-cabas-tote-8
> Seller:  Therealreal
> Notes:  n/a




I apologize, have I missed a crucial step? It appears I've been skipped. Please advise. Thank you so much!


----------



## ahmanman

Hello unoma,


 Please help to authenticate below Celine Trapeze


 Item: Auth. Celine Calfskin Leather/ Suede Leather Trapeze Shoulder Hand Bag Brown
 Listing Number: 321825242711
 Seller: brandoff_hk
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321825242711...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

auhaze said:


> Hi I have added many more pictures hope it helps http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/Ahbtff/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thank you so much



Auth


----------



## unoma

fawkex said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, celine mini belt bag in camel color with fuchsia lining.
> Want to make sure if the bag was okay before i meet up with the seller.
> 
> Item : Celine Mini Belt Bag Camel Pink Lining
> Listing Number : n/a (28619555 os is this right)
> Seller : yuvivb
> Link : https://carousell.com/p/28619555/
> 
> Here are some of the details pic i get from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks



Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Eu_ said:


> Hello unoma, and thanks for helping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serial number: looks like S-SA-1102
> zipper: looks like 8 on the outer zipper and I on the inner one.
> 
> I've only got the photos from the sellersince I don't have the bag yet: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cmd6d410b...W0apjsI-a?dl=0
> 
> really appreciate your help!



I cant open the link


----------



## unoma

anna hortaleza said:


> Dear Umoma,
> 
> I attached pictures of cline mini luggage...Please help???
> Thank you so much!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi! Can u pls auth this for me pls? Thk u! 

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing number: 111771391244
Seller: rongar-1a30osw
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/111771391244


----------



## unoma

Eu_ said:


> trying to add pictures:
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/733/20759554224_ede73efd79.jpg
> farm1.staticflickr.com/707/20761175703_0e620a6086.jpg
> farm6.staticflickr.com/5630/21356013846_91693a034c.jpg



Auth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

...


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this micro?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Dune Leather 100% Authentic
> Listing Number: 321858896213
> Seller: izzumua (6 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...0-Authentic-/321858896213?hash=item4af0490155
> 
> Thanks and as always appreciate the help!
> Maria



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

abcgirl1 said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. I've been looking for a trio for a long time and this colour is perfect for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio bag
> Seller: kijiji seller
> Link: http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1101278024&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1442171275374
> Comment: do you know what size this is trio is?
> 
> Thanks again!! Two more pictures on the next 2 posts as I can't add it on the same post for some reason... Sorry about that!





abcgirl1 said:


> Celine stamp interior





abcgirl1 said:


> Date code inside for the trio



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lovey28 said:


> Hi there!
> I'd appreciate any help in authenticating this Trio!
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Item: Celine Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Royal Blue
> Listing Number: 92629
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-royal-blue-92629



Auth


----------



## unoma

czienkosky said:


> I apologize, have I missed a crucial step? It appears I've been skipped. Please advise. Thank you so much!



Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

ahmanman said:


> Hello unoma,
> 
> 
> Please help to authenticate below Celine Trapeze
> 
> 
> Item: Auth. Celine Calfskin Leather/ Suede Leather Trapeze Shoulder Hand Bag Brown
> Listing Number: 321825242711
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321825242711...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you!!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Asteen said:


> Hi,  I'm new to this site.  A number of years ago I purchased a CELINE bag in the Dublin airport in the duty free shop.  I had no idea who Celine was but the bag was soft and small.  I've been trying to authenticate it and I'm not having much luck.  But, I was wondering if this could have been one of the earlier bags (before the Phantom bag was designed).  The name Celine does not have the accent on the bag.  The leather tag inside the bag says it's made in Italy and gives a serial number of 00/1.  The fabric on the outside is a soft grey suede and the bottom is black leather.   Also, the outside fabric is embossed with a "C" and another symbol that has "C's on both sides.  Sort of looks like an "H."  The inside could be a sturdy silk fabric and is beige.  There is also a zipper pocket on the inside.  Measurements are 9"height x 12"wide x 3 1/4"dept at bottom.  This may very well not be authentic.





Asteen said:


> Meant to add that a dust bag came with the purse.  Again, no hyphen on Celine, though.



 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Donnan81 said:


> Hello, my apologies I cannot add photos from the seller's page for some reason, new to this! Using from my phone. I joined hoping someone could authenticate this bag for me from this seller's site both Tradesy & eBay:
> Tradesy
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Burgundy/Gray/Ivory
> Item # 2285381
> Seller: Authentic Lover
> Link: http://trsy.co/2285381
> 
> eBay
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Burgundy/Gray/Ivory
> Item # ?
> Seller: Authenticlovers
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-co...-strap-good-/252090915862?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks in advance. They have a pic with dust bag on eBay but not Tradesy. No tags, I'm a little weary. I also saw on eBay ppl complained about seller but anyone who could assist it would be greatly appreciated. If bag is authentic, what year/season is it from?



Pls next time post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.

Both Trapeze bags are Auth


----------



## unoma

Speedbump said:


> Please help me authenticate these two bags of the same style. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Small - Lavender
> Listing Number: n/a (not sure if Poshmark has listing numbers...)
> Seller: quinncess
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Trio-55cad73f8fe421620a01fa08
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Small - Lavender
> Listing Number: n/a (not sure if Poshmark has listing numbers...)
> Seller: eyoshida610
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Celine-trio-bag-in-lavender-5442b5ff92282c0559019fff




Pls next time post one item at a time to avoid mistakes
This bag is Auth
https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Celine-trio-bag-in-lavender-5442b5ff92282c0559019fff



The other bag, i need to see more photos


----------



## fawkex

unoma said:


> Belt is a Fake



Thanks Unoma for helping..


----------



## unoma

Mygen said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I hope the requested pictures is enough for you to see if the bag is auth or not. Thank you.
> 
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1581.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1579.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1576.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1571.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1572.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1573.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1574.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1569.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1568.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1565.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1562.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1554.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1556.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1557.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1559.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/kimlinh2812/Celine/4V4B1550.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12007295_10153273233824773_1453692195_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12026668_10153273233464773_1895919468_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/11121542_10153273232999773_1059451613_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12016544_10153273233104773_1888345789_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/11998175_10153273233654773_1101197260_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/11998793_10153273233274773_1856481039_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...ne/12025384_10153273232839773_273911590_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...ne/11998425_10153273233849773_708302508_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...ne/12022982_10153273233359773_429259516_n.jpg
> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/...e/12007278_10153273233739773_1389928389_n.jpg



Auth


----------



## unoma

fawkex said:


> Thanks Unoma for helping..



Better luck next time


----------



## twistandkiss

twistandkiss said:


> Hi! Can u pls auth this for me pls? Thk u!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 111771391244
> Seller: rongar-1a30osw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/111771391244




Hope you didn't miss out on mine Unoma! Thank you


----------



## auhaze

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you so much for your help unoma [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## MariaV

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake



You're the best, thanks so much!


----------



## MariaV

Hi Unoma, 

The last couple of Celines have been fakes, thought I'd try again. Can you help authenticate this one?

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Khaki Medium Phantom Smooth Leather Bag
Listing Number: 171929685202
Seller: lavendar_mist
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...Leather-Bag-/171929685202?hash=item2807ceccd2

Thanks and as always appreciate the help!
Maria


----------



## Bootz14

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I need help to authenticate Celine Phantom Luggage bag that I just purchased about 1 week ago from Ebay.  I thought it's authentic, however, I noticed the tag that I got says "Cabas" instead of Phantom.  Another thing that concerns me is the horizontal stiches on the back and front below "Celine" are not connected to the curve on each side of the bag.  Lastly, the zipper on the outer pocket and internal pocket stamped with "S" instead of "8" or "I".  I don't know if these are signs of of counterfeit item?  The bag is pretty heavy and I can tell it's good quality. Thank you for your help. 


Original Listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...N4pzolJoVoXtRomsdsdbY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Item no: 221867019086


Here's my Photo Bucket Link:  http://s893.photobucket.com/user/10mblack/media/IMG_4025.jpg.html?state=copy&sp=false


----------



## Bootz14

I posted request for authentication help previously, but I repost it to follow the correct format.  


Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER TOTE BAG 
Listing no: 221867019086
Seller: ann-ehle
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221867019086?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Photobucket Link: http://s893.photobucket.com/user/10mblack/media/IMG_4025.jpg.html?state=copy&sp=false


Thank you


----------



## annalovesui86

Can anyone please help me identify this Celine nano bag? I just bought it from eBay. 
Item: Celine nano
Item number: 262047581729
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262047581729
Seller: bella_boutiquev 

Pictures are attached below:


----------



## VivienX

Hi, please help authenticate this Celine tricolour trapeze 

Item: Celine tricolour large 
Listing Number: 281799484705
Seller: mousie8384
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tri-Colour-Celine-Trapeze-Bag-/281799484705?hash=item419c8ee521
Comments: 

Thank you


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hope you didn't miss out on mine Unoma! Thank you



Fake


----------



## unoma

auhaze said:


> Thank you so much for your help unoma [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> You're the best, thanks so much!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> The last couple of Celines have been fakes, thought I'd try again. Can you help authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Khaki Medium Phantom Smooth Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 171929685202
> Seller: lavendar_mist
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...Leather-Bag-/171929685202?hash=item2807ceccd2
> 
> Thanks and as always appreciate the help!
> Maria



Auth


----------



## unoma

Bootz14 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and I need help to authenticate Celine Phantom Luggage bag that I just purchased about 1 week ago from Ebay.  I thought it's authentic, however, I noticed the tag that I got says "Cabas" instead of Phantom.  Another thing that concerns me is the horizontal stiches on the back and front below "Celine" are not connected to the curve on each side of the bag.  Lastly, the zipper on the outer pocket and internal pocket stamped with "S" instead of "8" or "I".  I don't know if these are signs of of counterfeit item?  The bag is pretty heavy and I can tell it's good quality. Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> Original Listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...N4pzolJoVoXtRomsdsdbY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item no: 221867019086
> 
> 
> Here's my Photo Bucket Link:  http://s893.photobucket.com/user/10mblack/media/IMG_4025.jpg.html?state=copy&sp=false





Bootz14 said:


> I posted request for authentication help previously, but I repost it to follow the correct format.
> 
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Listing no: 221867019086
> Seller: ann-ehle
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221867019086?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Photobucket Link: http://s893.photobucket.com/user/10mblack/media/IMG_4025.jpg.html?state=copy&sp=false
> 
> 
> Thank you



Bag is a fake


----------



## unoma

annalovesui86 said:


> Can anyone please help me identify this Celine nano bag? I just bought it from eBay.
> Item: Celine nano
> Item number: 262047581729
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262047581729
> Seller: bella_boutiquev
> 
> Pictures are attached below:
> View attachment 3129108
> View attachment 3129109
> View attachment 3129110
> View attachment 3129111
> View attachment 3129112
> View attachment 3129113
> View attachment 3129114



Ask for serial number


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi! Please authenticate this for me! It has 6 hrs left so hopefully u can help me by then. Ur help is much appreciated Unoma, thanks! 

Item: celine mini 
Number: 181863894357
Seller: dreamylah232012
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/181863894357


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this for me! It has 6 hrs left so hopefully u can help me by then. Ur help is much appreciated Unoma, thanks!
> 
> Item: celine mini
> Number: 181863894357
> Seller: dreamylah232012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/181863894357



I Hope you didn't buy it. It is a fake


----------



## VivienX

VivienX said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Celine tricolour trapeze
> 
> Item: Celine tricolour large
> Listing Number: 281799484705
> Seller: mousie8384
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tri-Colour-Celine-Trapeze-Bag-/281799484705?hash=item419c8ee521
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you



Hi, hope this wasn't missed out ?


----------



## abcgirl1

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Just got more pictures from seller. Here is the zipper marking. Please let me know if it's safe to purchase.

Thanks so much Unoma!


----------



## twistandkiss

unoma said:


> I Hope you didn't buy it. It is a fake




Thank God i didnt!! Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## queenie_112112

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-NA_DLQBI9p4BWnM9Qo8K0WSw9F-sO2gXn_cezAoc/edit?usp=docslist_api

Celine nano tricolor

Can you please help me authenticate it? I'm planning on purchasing it on eBay. The seller seems legit with perfect seller rating and comments.


----------



## queenie_112112

link to the ebay sale (seller will re-open once ive decided to purchase it)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano....l1123&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## amywong84

Hi there, could you pls help me with this =)

Item: Celine Black Nano Smooth Leather w/strap Luggage bag purse
Listing: 262050356704
Seller: vandius2013 (123 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262050356704?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


*** and this **

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage IndigoBlue
Listing: 262049378230
Seller: bella_boutiquev (25 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262049378230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance :kiss:


----------



## ho_chris

ho_chris said:


> Here more photos on the bag. Thank you very much!


hi Unoma, would appreaciate your help. Hopefully i could still ask for refund if the bag appeared to be fake. Thanks


----------



## teresas

Hi,

can i ask for you opinion on below bag, please:

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Croc-embossed Trapeze Bag with GHW & Dustbag!
Listing: 381405121211
Seller: twenty28
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381405121211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Many thanks in advance,
Ann


----------



## st.love

Item Name: $3450 CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE BAG BLACK GOLD SMOOTH CALFSKIN
Item #: 151820024634
Seller: victoriascloset88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3450-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-TOTE-BAG-BLACK-GOLD-SMOOTH-CALFSKIN-/151820024634?hash=item23592dbb3a


----------



## barbiefishe

Hello Unoma, Please help to Authenticate this Celine Luggage~~

Item: Mint 2015 Celine Tricolor Nano Smooth Leather Luggage Messenger Bag NM tag $2900

Listing Number: 321861061251

Seller: designermgt

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Mint-2015-Cel...nger-Bag-NM-tag-2900-/321861061251?nav=SEARCH

Comments: Thank you so much Unoma, I really love this nano's color match. It is rare to find second handed. I'm so surprised to see it on eBay. Please do help me make sure if it's authentic so I won't miss it or take it as a fake )


----------



## carinagucci

Hi Unoma! 

Can you please authenticate this? Thank you thank you 

Item: celine phantom electric blue smooth leather tote 
Listing Number: 291563273994
Seller: opaci_opaci 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/291563273994 
Comments:


----------



## amywong84

amywong84 said:


> Hi there, could you pls help me with this =)
> 
> Item: Celine Black Nano Smooth Leather w/strap Luggage bag purse
> Listing: 262050356704
> Seller: vandius2013 (123 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262050356704?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> *** and this **
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage IndigoBlue
> Listing: 262049378230
> Seller: bella_boutiquev (25 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262049378230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance :kiss:


 k


----------



## Bootz14

unoma said:


> Bag is a fake


 \
Thank you Unoma


----------



## Jennifee

Hi, please help authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage.  I saw it last minute and placed a bid and won before double checking authenticity...

Item:Authentic Celine Grain Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 262045816013
Seller: usjoshu_bhyr6do
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...u%2FfU6MpEmlDTkhbSkhY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


TIA!!!!


----------



## Eu_

unoma said:


> Auth
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Thank you very much, dear unoma!


----------



## Bootz14

Hi Unoma,


I bought another Celine, this time is Nano.  Can you please authenticate?




Item: Authentic Celine NANO mini luggage tricolor in great condition crossbody handbag				 		 

Authentic Celine NANO mini luggage tricolor in great condition crossbody handbag 
Listing No: 231683985549
Seller: fashionshophop

javascript:void(0);




Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you for your help


----------



## queenie_112112

Hi, can you please authenticate this? Thanks a lot!

Item: Celine nano tricolor Perfect condition for closet clear out sale off
Item number: 171925527387
Seller: thereignofchaosvn
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171925527387

(the link may indicate "sold", but in fact the seller ended it temporarily untill I reply to her whether or not I will purchase it)

Here is a link with more photos she sent me:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...K0WSw9FoO-sO2gXn_cezAoc/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## nikiluv

Item: celine mini luggage
Listing number:181862595919
Seller:jjiao4
Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181862595919&alt=web


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi Unoma, can you please Authenticate this Tri-color Celine Mini. TIA! 

Item name: Celine Tri-color Mini

Item #: 331655362754

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...Beige-Linen-/331655362754?hash=item4d383338c2

Seller: Legasgerma


----------



## VivienX

VivienX said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Celine tricolour trapeze
> 
> Item: Celine tricolour large
> Listing Number: 281799484705
> Seller: mousie8384
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tri-Colour-Celine-Trapeze-Bag-/281799484705?hash=item419c8ee521
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you




Sorry was this missed out?


----------



## unoma

VivienX said:


> Hi, hope this wasn't missed out ?



Auth


----------



## unoma

abcgirl1 said:


> Just got more pictures from seller. Here is the zipper marking. Please let me know if it's safe to purchase.
> 
> Thanks so much Unoma!



Auth


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Thank God i didnt!! Thank you Unoma!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

queenie_112112 said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-NA_DLQBI9p4BWnM9Qo8K0WSw9F-sO2gXn_cezAoc/edit?usp=docslist_api
> 
> Celine nano tricolor
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate it? I'm planning on purchasing it on eBay. The seller seems legit with perfect seller rating and comments.





queenie_112112 said:


> link to the ebay sale (seller will re-open once ive decided to purchase it)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano....l1123&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Next time please use the correct format.
FAKE


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> can i ask for you opinion on below bag, please:
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Croc-embossed Trapeze Bag with GHW & Dustbag!
> Listing: 381405121211
> Seller: twenty28
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381405121211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> Ann



Auth


----------



## unoma

st.love said:


> Item Name: $3450 CELINE MINI LUGGAGE TOTE BAG BLACK GOLD SMOOTH CALFSKIN
> Item #: 151820024634
> Seller: victoriascloset88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3450-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-TOTE-BAG-BLACK-GOLD-SMOOTH-CALFSKIN-/151820024634?hash=item23592dbb3a



Auth


----------



## unoma

barbiefishe said:


> Hello Unoma, Please help to Authenticate this Celine Luggage~~
> 
> Item: Mint 2015 Celine Tricolor Nano Smooth Leather Luggage Messenger Bag NM tag $2900
> 
> Listing Number: 321861061251
> 
> Seller: designermgt
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Mint-2015-Cel...nger-Bag-NM-tag-2900-/321861061251?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much Unoma, I really love this nano's color match. It is rare to find second handed. I'm so surprised to see it on eBay. Please do help me make sure if it's authentic so I won't miss it or take it as a fake )



Auth


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this? Thank you thank you
> 
> Item: celine phantom electric blue smooth leather tote
> Listing Number: 291563273994
> Seller: opaci_opaci
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/291563273994
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## unoma

amywong84 said:


> k



Post one item at a time


----------



## unoma

Bootz14 said:


> \
> Thank you Unoma



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Jennifee said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage.  I saw it last minute and placed a bid and won before double checking authenticity...
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine Grain Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 262045816013
> Seller: usjoshu_bhyr6do
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...u%2FfU6MpEmlDTkhbSkhY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> TIA!!!!



Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

Eu_ said:


> Thank you very much, dear unoma!


----------



## unoma

Bootz14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> 
> I bought another Celine, this time is Nano.  Can you please authenticate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine NANO mini luggage tricolor in great condition crossbody handbag
> 
> Authentic Celine NANO mini luggage tricolor in great condition crossbody handbag
> Listing No: 231683985549
> Seller: fashionshophop
> 
> javascript:void(0);
> 
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help


Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

queenie_112112 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Celine nano tricolor Perfect condition for closet clear out sale off
> Item number: 171925527387
> Seller: thereignofchaosvn
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171925527387
> 
> (the link may indicate "sold", but in fact the seller ended it temporarily untill I reply to her whether or not I will purchase it)
> 
> Here is a link with more photos she sent me:
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...K0WSw9FoO-sO2gXn_cezAoc/edit?usp=docslist_api



Fake


----------



## unoma

nikiluv said:


> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing number:181862595919
> Seller:jjiao4
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181862595919&alt=web


Serial number, zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

StyleinLA said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please Authenticate this Tri-color Celine Mini. TIA!
> 
> Item name: Celine Tri-color Mini
> 
> Item #: 331655362754
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...Beige-Linen-/331655362754?hash=item4d383338c2
> 
> Seller: Legasgerma



Auth


----------



## shishie

Hi, Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom croc bag? Bought it on ebay  .. Thanks a lot 

Item:  AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BAG TOTE CROCO PATTERN BLACK LEATHER BEAUTIFUL
Listing Number: link to the item provided below
Seller:  sachoml

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...VI8nZcyRX12a0V0bz%2BA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Comments:
Please view images using links below (please let me know if you can't see them or need more photos):
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/FullSizeRender 3.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/FullSizeRender 4.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3126.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3127.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3128.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3129.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3130.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3131.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3133.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3134.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3136.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3137.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3138.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3139.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3140.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3141.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3142.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3143.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3144.JPG


----------



## winstongeorge

Can you please help me authenticate this?

Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Handbag SS 2013 EUC
Listing Number:181871756105
Seller:thinkofpink6
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...SS-2013-EUC-/181871756105?hash=item2a5866c349
Comments: Thank you


----------



## glamvee

Hello All!!
I am hoping to purchase this item because of the color combo scheme however the seller describes the item as khaki although tag states army green. Seller says Celine has called their khaki's army green as well due to the shade.I have tried to get it authenticated by eva knox however all she said was the tag states army green when the bag is khaki but nothing about the bag itself. I have done research to find any questionable or negative feedbacks to my-personalshopper.com but have found none via google and ebay. They have also claimed to be a member of purseforum but I am new so have no idea how to search for them. Please authenticate for me. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351485762706?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## glamvee

winstongeorge said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Handbag SS 2013 EUC
> Listing Number:181871756105
> Seller:thinkofpink6
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...SS-2013-EUC-/181871756105?hash=item2a5866c349
> Comments: Thank you


hi! I saw your link and I too had asked about the authenticity of that but from eva knox who has a "how to spot a fake celine" blog on ebay and she had told me even though the authenticate4u was provided it didnt match some of the pictures especially the last one the seller provided. She suggested I request from the seller a picture of the code inside the purse but have yet to receive a reply from the seller. Hopefully someone here can verify the authenticity it is a good bag! Good Luck!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'd really appreciate for you mr help to check out these bags for me. Thanks a lot. 

Item: NWT CELINE Authentic Woven Checkered Leather Tall Vertical CABAS TOTE BAG $ 4k

Listing Number: 262020362070

Seller: nelbog 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262020362070

Comments: Was the retail $4k? 

Item: Celine White & Black Cabas Canvas & Leather Tote NEW w/tag $1200

Listing number: 201418615041

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201418615041

Seller: clarissa4692


----------



## michellexo

Hi unoma, could you please help me authenticate this bag. 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 252094680220
Seller: ushako_0
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Luggage-Nano-Dune-Bag-/252094680220?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!


----------



## annalovesui86

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number




Hi I asked for the serial number and here it is! Thank you!


----------



## NewYorkNY

Can anyone authenticate this Celine Bag, I got it as a gift and I was wondering the item number and everything, I have absolutely no idea what to look for.


----------



## frish

please help me authenticate! thank u in advance.

item : celine nano luggage
listing number : 262049378230
seller : bella_boutiquev
link :http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-IndigoBlue-/262049378230?nav=SEARCH

item : celine nano luggage
listing number : 361318121295
seller : maximemo989
link :http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-l...her-Gold-hw-/361318121295?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## calabrese1976

Hello
This is my first time buying a Celine luggage can you please authenticate for me? Thank you in advance.
Item: Celine mini luggage tote bag black gold smooth calfskin.
Listing number: 151820024634
Seller: Victoriacloset88
Link: 
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/151820024634


----------



## lyndysf

Hi -

Will you please authenticate this Celine trapeze bag?

Item:  Celine bi-color trapeze bag
Listing Number:  331653518188
Seller: jfc218
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2800-CELINE...E-BAG-STRAP-/331653518188?hash=item4d3817136c

Comments:


----------



## hhong001

Hi, please authenticate this Celine Trotteur. Thank you so much.

Item: Celine Medium Trotteur
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Lovethatbag
Link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/celine-medium-trotteur-bag-in-taupe


----------



## unoma

shishie said:


> Hi, Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom croc bag? Bought it on ebay  .. Thanks a lot
> 
> Item:  AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BAG TOTE CROCO PATTERN BLACK LEATHER BEAUTIFUL
> Listing Number: link to the item provided below
> Seller:  sachoml
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...VI8nZcyRX12a0V0bz%2BA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Comments:
> Please view images using links below (please let me know if you can't see them or need more photos):
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/FullSizeRender 3.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/FullSizeRender 4.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3126.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3127.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3128.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3129.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3130.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3131.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3133.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3134.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3136.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3137.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3138.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3139.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3140.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3141.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3142.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3143.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67247822/celine/IMG_3144.JPG



Fake


----------



## unoma

winstongeorge said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom Handbag SS 2013 EUC
> Listing Number:181871756105
> Seller:thinkofpink6
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...SS-2013-EUC-/181871756105?hash=item2a5866c349
> Comments: Thank you



Auth


----------



## cocoang

Can you kindly authenticate this bag?

 Item:   Celine Box Bag
 Listing Number:  301740890175
 Seller: l_smil2
 Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/30174089017...1&exe=12808&ext=32575&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
 Comments:  Thank you


----------



## unoma

glamvee said:


> Hello All!!
> I am hoping to purchase this item because of the color combo scheme however the seller describes the item as khaki although tag states army green. Seller says Celine has called their khaki's army green as well due to the shade.I have tried to get it authenticated by eva knox however all she said was the tag states army green when the bag is khaki but nothing about the bag itself. I have done research to find any questionable or negative feedbacks to my-personalshopper.com but have found none via google and ebay. They have also claimed to be a member of purseforum but I am new so have no idea how to search for them. Please authenticate for me. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351485762706?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





glamvee said:


> hi! I saw your link and I too had asked about the authenticity of that but from eva knox who has a "how to spot a fake celine" blog on ebay and she had told me even though the authenticate4u was provided it didnt match some of the pictures especially the last one the seller provided. She suggested I request from the seller a picture of the code inside the purse but have yet to receive a reply from the seller. Hopefully someone here can verify the authenticity it is a good bag! Good Luck!



Auth


----------



## unoma

michellexo said:


> Hi unoma, could you please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 252094680220
> Seller: ushako_0
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Luggage-Nano-Dune-Bag-/252094680220?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

annalovesui86 said:


> Can anyone please help me identify this Celine nano bag? I just bought it from eBay.
> Item: Celine nano
> Item number: 262047581729
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262047581729
> Seller: bella_boutiquev
> 
> Pictures are attached below:
> View attachment 3129108
> View attachment 3129109
> View attachment 3129110
> View attachment 3129111
> View attachment 3129112
> View attachment 3129113
> View attachment 3129114





annalovesui86 said:


> Hi I asked for the serial number and here it is! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132289



Fake


----------



## unoma

NewYorkNY said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Celine Bag, I got it as a gift and I was wondering the item number and everything, I have absolutely no idea what to look for.
> 
> View attachment 3132634
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132635
> View attachment 3132636
> View attachment 3132637


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

calabrese1976 said:


> Hello
> This is my first time buying a Celine luggage can you please authenticate for me? Thank you in advance.
> Item: Celine mini luggage tote bag black gold smooth calfskin.
> Listing number: 151820024634
> Seller: Victoriacloset88
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/151820024634



Auth


----------



## unoma

lyndysf said:


> Hi -
> 
> Will you please authenticate this Celine trapeze bag?
> 
> Item:  Celine bi-color trapeze bag
> Listing Number:  331653518188
> Seller: jfc218
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2800-CELINE...E-BAG-STRAP-/331653518188?hash=item4d3817136c
> 
> Comments:



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

..


----------



## unoma

hhong001 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this Celine Trotteur. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Trotteur
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: Lovethatbag
> Link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/celine-medium-trotteur-bag-in-taupe


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cocoang said:


> Can you kindly authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:   Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number:  301740890175
> Seller: l_smil2
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/30174089017...1&exe=12808&ext=32575&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> Comments:  Thank you


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## NewYorkNY

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> 
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> 
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> 
> Good luck




How come? I'm confused? I got this as a gift and there is no auction link, I already have it and those are my pictures.


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi unoma, pls authenticate this for me! Thank you 

Item: celine nano 
Listing num: 252076225698
Seller: jbrxin
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/252076225698


----------



## frish

please help me authenticate! thank u in advance.

item : celine nano luggage
listing number :*262049378230
seller : bella_boutiquev
link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-IndigoBlue-/262049378230?nav=SEARCH

item : celine nano luggage
listing number :*361318121295
seller : maximemo989
link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-l...her-Gold-hw-/361318121295?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## unoma

frish said:


> please help me authenticate! thank u in advance.
> 
> item : celine nano luggage
> listing number :*262049378230
> seller : bella_boutiquev
> link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-IndigoBlue-/262049378230?nav=SEARCH
> 
> item : celine nano luggage
> listing number :*361318121295
> seller : maximemo989
> link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-l...her-Gold-hw-/361318121295?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes. Repost your request.


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hi unoma, pls authenticate this for me! Thank you
> 
> Item: celine nano
> Listing num: 252076225698
> Seller: jbrxin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/252076225698



Zipper marking


----------



## frish

sorry! here r my reposts..

please help me authenticate! thank u in advance.

item : celine nano luggage
listing number : 262049378230
seller : bella_boutiquev
link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-IndigoBlue-/262049378230?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## frish

item : celine nano luggage
listing number : 361318121295
seller : maximemo989
link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-luggage-Royal-Blue-Smooth-leather-Gold-hw-/361318121295?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## twistandkiss

unoma said:


> Zipper marking




Pic 4 is a photo of the zipper, do u need photo of the front pocket zipper marking? Thanks!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Can you please authenticate this bag?  Thanks a lot.  

I'd really appreciate for you mr help to check out these bags for me. Thanks a lot. 

Item: NWT CELINE Authentic Woven Checkered Leather Tall Vertical CABAS TOTE BAG $ 4k
Listing Number: 262020362070
Seller: nelbog 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262020362070


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Item: Celine White & Black Cabas Canvas & Leather Tote NEW w/tag $1200
Listing number: 201418615041
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201418615041
Seller: clarissa4692

Thank you.


----------



## jellibelligirl

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine coquelicot red nano luggage
Listing Number: 111771629548
Seller: ross562012
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Celine-coque...71629548?hash=item1a061bb7ec&autorefresh=true


----------



## frish

unoma please help me authenticate!

item : Authentic Celine Nano Luggage IndigoBlue
# : 26204937830
seller : bella_boutiquev
link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/262049378230


----------



## frish

please help me authenticate...

item : Celine NANO luggage Royal Blue Smooth leather Gold hw
# : 361318121295
seller : maximemo989
link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/361318121295


----------



## jellibelligirl

Please disregard previous post. I changed the link to eBAY Australia because they allow pics to be enlarged. 

--

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine coquelicot red nano luggage
Listing Number: 111771629548
Seller: ross562012
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-coquelicot-red-nano-luggage-/111771629548?hash=item1a061bb7ec


----------



## caralm

Item: Authentic CELINE medium red box calfskin shoulder bag in excellent condition
Listing Number: 231693327275
Seller: fashionshophop 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...lder-bag-in-excellent-condition-/231693327275

Is this bag authentic? Thanks so much!


----------



## lyndysf

Will you please authenticate this Celine bag?  Thank you in advance!

Item:  CELINE Luggage Tote Taupe Navy Brown Tri Color Leather Tote Purse Bag

Listing Number:  281782818314

Seller:  designerdealfinds6

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lugg...E-/281782818314?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments:  The seller also emailed me photos of the zipper markings:

https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/71373038302


----------



## lyndysf

unoma said:


> Zipper marking


Here is the link the picture of the zipper marking the seller sent me:

https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/71294973442


----------



## glamvee

Thank you so much!


----------



## putot

Hi, Ladies! Please help me authenticate this. TIA!

Item: Authentic Brand New Celine Micro Luggage in Blue Pebbled Leather
Seller: saksdemanille
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.800317236671900.1073742352.380640251972936&type=3
Comments: Asked for detailed pictures from the seller via Viber, please see attached.


----------



## unoma

frish said:


> item : celine nano luggage
> listing number : 361318121295
> seller : maximemo989
> link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-l...her-Gold-hw-/361318121295?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Serial number and zipper marking
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/36131812...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=361318121295&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?  Thanks a lot.
> 
> I'd really appreciate for you mr help to check out these bags for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: NWT CELINE Authentic Woven Checkered Leather Tall Vertical CABAS TOTE BAG $ 4k
> Listing Number: 262020362070
> Seller: nelbog
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262020362070



Auth


----------



## unoma

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Item: Celine White & Black Cabas Canvas & Leather Tote NEW w/tag $1200
> Listing number: 201418615041
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201418615041
> Seller: clarissa4692
> 
> Thank you.



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

caralm said:


> Item: Authentic CELINE medium red box calfskin shoulder bag in excellent condition
> Listing Number: 231693327275
> Seller: fashionshophop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...lder-bag-in-excellent-condition-/231693327275
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Thanks so much!



Pass


----------



## unoma

lyndysf said:


> Will you please authenticate this Celine bag?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:  CELINE Luggage Tote Taupe Navy Brown Tri Color Leather Tote Purse Bag
> 
> Listing Number:  281782818314
> 
> Seller:  designerdealfinds6
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lugg...E-/281782818314?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments:  The seller also emailed me photos of the zipper markings:
> 
> https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/71373038302



Auth


----------



## MariaV

Hi Unoma, 

Can you please help me identify if this is authentic?

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED LEATEHR DUNE TAUPE COLOR
Listing Number: 252097331478
Seller: davye2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252097331478?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks and as always appreciate the help!
Maria


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate- Celine Belt bag 

Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/351519269023?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller-  balearic1

listing #- 351519269023

Thank you!


----------



## PiperMaru

Hello. Could you pkease take a look at this Celine?

Item: Celine Smooth Leather Mini Luggage Dark Navy

Listing number: 391267027494

Seller: lollipop_1228

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391267027494?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you.


----------



## Anonymous623

I'm new to this site and was wondering how to get started on requesting help authenticating my Celine bag. Please help!


----------



## MariaV

Hi Unoma, 

Can you please help me identify if this is authentic too?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage.Must Have Authentic Item! Rich Luxurious Color Show Stopper
Listing Number: 191696699634
Seller: pricelessluxuries
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...how-Stopper-/191696699634?hash=item2ca20380f2

You're the best. Thanks much!
Maria


----------



## candiesgirl408

Hello Unoma! 


Found this beautiful red smooth micro on eBay. Whenever you can, may I have this listing authenticated? 

I also asked for a clearer picture of the zipper marking and will will include it below as well. 

I'm just iffy about because it's smooth leather with a silver zipper... And the interior is black and doesn't match the red outer. 

Thank you again for your time Unoma! 

Listing: Celine Micro In Scarlet Red in Smooth leather 

eBay Seller: Fiona8957

Item number: 271987441336

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271987441336


----------



## candiesgirl408

Sorry Unoma, the picture of the zipper pull didn't attach! 

Here it is


----------



## dolphine_baby

Hi Ladies,

This is my first Celine and i would really appreciate if you could please help me identify if this Celine Phantom is authentic. I have won the bid and i just want to be sure it's authentic. Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Phantom Electric Blue Luggage Smooth Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 291563273994
Seller: opaci_opaci
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Anonymous623

Hi Unoma! Please help authenticate this bag! I purchased it recently and I'm having doubts about the authenticity. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag Dune Pebbled Leather 
Listing Number: 221872190093
Seller: cybercj411418
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221872190093?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Anonymous623

Here's another photo.


----------



## dolphine_baby

And the seller sent me a photos of the receipt and tags as well.


----------



## Anonymous623

Zipper photo had an S


----------



## putot

Hi, unoma! Please help me authenticate this. Reposting with eBay link. 

Item: Authentic Brand New Celine Micro Luggage in Blue Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: 161834171772
Seller: saksdemanille
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Br...led-Leather-/161834171772?hash=item25ae117d7c

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jellibelligirl

Please authenticate. I really want to purchase this bag. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine coquelicot red nano luggage
Listing Number: 111771629548
Seller: ross562012
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-co...item1a061bb7ec


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi Unoma, could u authenticate this for me pls! 

Item: celine mini lugagge
Listing number: 151824900093
Seller: child-clanc
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/151824900093 

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help me identify if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE PEBBLED LEATEHR DUNE TAUPE COLOR
> Listing Number: 252097331478
> Seller: davye2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252097331478?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks and as always appreciate the help!
> Maria



Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate- Celine Belt bag
> 
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/351519269023?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller-  balearic1
> 
> listing #- 351519269023
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

PiperMaru said:


> Hello. Could you pkease take a look at this Celine?
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Leather Mini Luggage Dark Navy
> 
> Listing number: 391267027494
> 
> Seller: lollipop_1228
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391267027494?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.



Auth


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help me identify if this is authentic too?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage.Must Have Authentic Item! Rich Luxurious Color Show Stopper
> Listing Number: 191696699634
> Seller: pricelessluxuries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...how-Stopper-/191696699634?hash=item2ca20380f2
> 
> You're the best. Thanks much!
> Maria



Fake


----------



## unoma

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hello Unoma!
> 
> 
> Found this beautiful red smooth micro on eBay. Whenever you can, may I have this listing authenticated?
> 
> I also asked for a clearer picture of the zipper marking and will will include it below as well.
> 
> I'm just iffy about because it's smooth leather with a silver zipper... And the interior is black and doesn't match the red outer.
> 
> Thank you again for your time Unoma!
> 
> Listing: Celine Micro In Scarlet Red in Smooth leather
> 
> eBay Seller: Fiona8957
> 
> Item number: 271987441336
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271987441336



Auth


----------



## unoma

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hello Unoma!
> 
> 
> Found this beautiful red smooth micro on eBay. Whenever you can, may I have this listing authenticated?
> 
> I also asked for a clearer picture of the zipper marking and will will include it below as well.
> 
> I'm just iffy about because it's smooth leather with a silver zipper... And the interior is black and doesn't match the red outer.
> 
> Thank you again for your time Unoma!
> 
> Listing: Celine Micro In Scarlet Red in Smooth leather
> 
> eBay Seller: Fiona8957
> 
> Item number: 271987441336
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271987441336





candiesgirl408 said:


> Sorry Unoma, the picture of the zipper pull didn't attach!
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135357
> View attachment 3135358



Auth


----------



## unoma

dolphine_baby said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> this is my first celine and i would really appreciate if you could please help me identify if this celine phantom is authentic. I have won the bid and i just want to be sure it's authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine phantom electric blue luggage smooth leather tote bag
> listing number: 291563273994
> seller: Opaci_opaci
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/celine-p...d&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 3135549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135558
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135561
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135562



fake


----------



## unoma

Anonymous623 said:


> Hi Unoma! Please help authenticate this bag! I purchased it recently and I'm having doubts about the authenticity.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag Dune Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 221872190093
> Seller: cybercj411418
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221872190093?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&_mwBanner=1



Fake


----------



## unoma

Anonymous623 said:


> Zipper photo had an S





Anonymous623 said:


> Here's another photo.



Fake


----------



## maxter

Hello - would like help with this bag.  Thanks so  much!!

Item: CELINE EDGE HANDBAG BLACK & NAVY
Listing Number: 231696288564
Seller: jmf1017
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231696288564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:  Anything else needed to authenticate this bag?


----------



## unoma

jellibelligirl said:


> Please authenticate. I really want to purchase this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine coquelicot red nano luggage
> Listing Number: 111771629548
> Seller: ross562012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-co...item1a061bb7ec



Auth


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> hi unoma, could u authenticate this for me pls!
> 
> Item: Celine mini lugagge
> listing number: 151824900093
> seller: Child-clanc
> link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/151824900093
> 
> thank you!



fake


----------



## unoma

maxter said:


> Hello - would like help with this bag.  Thanks so  much!!
> 
> Item: CELINE EDGE HANDBAG BLACK & NAVY
> Listing Number: 231696288564
> Seller: jmf1017
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231696288564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments:  Anything else needed to authenticate this bag?



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## maxter

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



I thought it needed serial number - what is the zipper marking?  Closeup of the zipper pull??


----------



## MariaV

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks so much for getting back to me!


----------



## MariaV

Hi Unoma, 

Can you please help me out with identifying this one?

Item: Celine Bag Mini
Listing Number: 121761851650
Seller: 7653erica
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121761851650?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hoping to get an authentic Celine one of these days!

Thanks so much, 
Maria


----------



## jellibelligirl

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks a lot!


----------



## unoma

maxter said:


> I thought it needed serial number - what is the zipper marking?  Closeup of the zipper pull??



Yes, i need to see the serial number and also zipper pull.


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help me out with identifying this one?
> 
> Item: Celine Bag Mini
> Listing Number: 121761851650
> Seller: 7653erica
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121761851650?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hoping to get an authentic Celine one of these days!
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Maria


Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jellibelligirl said:


> Thanks a lot!


----------



## putot

Hi, unoma! Please help me authenticate this. 

Item: Authentic Brand New Celine Micro Luggage in Blue Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: 161834171772
Seller: saksdemanille
Link: http://r.ebay.com/9ehlOy

Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

putot said:


> Hi, unoma! Please help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item: Authentic Brand New Celine Micro Luggage in Blue Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 161834171772
> Seller: saksdemanille
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/9ehlOy
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Auth


----------



## frish

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/36131812...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=361318121295&_rdc=1



the seller sent me 3 photos but said the serial tag is too deep to take a pic...


----------



## frish

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/36131812...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=361318121295&_rdc=1




2nd photo..


----------



## frish

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/36131812...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=361318121295&_rdc=1



3rd photo... thank u!


----------



## candiesgirl408

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks Unoma! 

I am sending her a best offer right now and we will see if I end up with this red baby! 


Thanks again for all your help as always!  You're awesome!


----------



## unoma

frish said:


> the seller sent me 3 photos but said the serial tag is too deep to take a pic...





frish said:


> 2nd photo..





frish said:


> 3rd photo... thank u!



Photos too blurry. Tell seller to add the photos on her auction page


----------



## MariaV

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma, 

The seller updated the listing to include photos of the zipper marking and serial number. Here's the listing again if you can take another look:

Item: Celine Bag Mini
Listing Number: 121761851650
Seller: 7653erica 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121761851650?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hoping to get an authentic Celine one of these days!

Thanks so much, 
Maria


----------



## unoma

MariaV said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> The seller updated the listing to include photos of the zipper marking and serial number. Here's the listing again if you can take another look:
> 
> Item: Celine Bag Mini
> Listing Number: 121761851650
> Seller: 7653erica
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121761851650?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hoping to get an authentic Celine one of these days!
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Maria


Auth


----------



## MariaV

unoma said:


> Auth


Great, thanks so much! Hopefully I can score this one.


----------



## dolphine_baby

unoma said:


> fake


Thanks Unoma.


----------



## karolyna

Hello!
Please please help me!is this bag authentic celine bag?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252100680348?NAV=HOME


----------



## zebrakill

Hi,

Could you help me authenticate this Céline Trio large? 

Thanks in advance!

dropbox.com/s/7ungtc23dcb50fu/IMAG2994.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/i0jn1lwl6x6wf06/IMAG2995.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/4rwrv23vxkva5mr/IMAG2996.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/40fy2mdpl23znzg/IMAG2997.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/531na87fwh500o5/IMAG2998.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/5u8lar1uluer53e/IMAG2999.jpg?dl=0


----------



## zebrakill

zebrakill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Céline Trio large?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> dropbox.com/s/7ungtc23dcb50fu/IMAG2994.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/i0jn1lwl6x6wf06/IMAG2995.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/4rwrv23vxkva5mr/IMAG2996.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/40fy2mdpl23znzg/IMAG2997.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/531na87fwh500o5/IMAG2998.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/5u8lar1uluer53e/IMAG2999.jpg?dl=0


Here is the original listing:

Item: Céline Trio Large
Listing Number: 239748283
Seller: goyardgirls
Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341717/239748283/celine-trio-large-bag-i-lader-camel-beige-farg-#view-item-main


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Really appreciate if you could authenticate this for me. Thanks. 

Celine Cabas Vertical Two Toned Lamb Tote

Seller: designersf 

Item number: 161834878124

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161834878124


----------



## elena.had

hi, could you please help me with this bag?

title: 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BLUE/BLACK HANDBAG - INC ORIGINAL TAGS & DUST BAG

seller: bobbyboy_squash 
item number: 301743652484
link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-AUTHENTI...arRSfixakNar1TxjHOdto%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> hi, could you please help me with this bag?
> 
> title: 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BLUE/BLACK HANDBAG - INC ORIGINAL TAGS & DUST BAG
> 
> seller: bobbyboy_squash
> item number: 301743652484
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-AUTHENTI...arRSfixakNar1TxjHOdto%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Really appreciate if you could authenticate this for me. Thanks.
> 
> Celine Cabas Vertical Two Toned Lamb Tote
> 
> Seller: designersf
> 
> Item number: 161834878124
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161834878124


Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

zebrakill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Céline Trio large?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> dropbox.com/s/7ungtc23dcb50fu/IMAG2994.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/i0jn1lwl6x6wf06/IMAG2995.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/4rwrv23vxkva5mr/IMAG2996.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/40fy2mdpl23znzg/IMAG2997.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/531na87fwh500o5/IMAG2998.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/5u8lar1uluer53e/IMAG2999.jpg?dl=0





zebrakill said:


> Here is the original listing:
> 
> Item: Céline Trio Large
> Listing Number: 239748283
> Seller: goyardgirls
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341717/239748283/celine-trio-large-bag-i-lader-camel-beige-farg-#view-item-main



Auth


----------



## unoma

karolyna said:


> Hello!
> Please please help me!is this bag authentic celine bag?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252100680348?NAV=HOME



Pls next time, use the correct format.

Fake


----------



## unoma

dolphine_baby said:


> Thanks Unoma.



Better luck next time


----------



## zebrakill

Thank you very much.


----------



## karolyna

Thank you very much!


----------



## karolyna

Hello again! i really want to bay a celine phantom! Pleas help me, is this authentic celine ?
Item: Authentic Celine khaki pebblee leather medium phantom
Listing number:171946601835
Sellerituta
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/171946601835?NAV=HOME


----------



## michelina13

Please Help authenticate -Celine large belt bag! =-)

Item- Celine belt bag

listing #- 311452404679

seller- elorac58

link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW-2800-Authentic-CELINE-Top-Handle-two-tone-Belt-BAG-Black-Caramel-/311452404679?hash=item4884028bc7

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## frish

hello unoma! please help me authenticate this celine. thank u  

item : 100% AUTH BNWT CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE INDIGO ROYAL BLUE TOTE GRAINED SHOPPER

item # : 151825263692

seller : melovesluxury

link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/151825263692


----------



## frish

one more please unoma!

item : *** Celine Nano Mini Luggage Fuchsia Pink Bag NEW! Most Wanted Celebrity bag

item # 291573381273

seller : martha9625

link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/291573381273


----------



## michelina13

I bought the bag Unoma but if you could please still authenticate belt bag. As I can cancel before receiving if it is not authentic. thnx!


----------



## heather0416

Hello! This listing ended so I hope you can still see it -- I almost bid but then got cold feet. I may still be able to purchase it but wanted to get confirmation if its authentic. The dust bag threw me off. I thought I read somewhere that the celine writing on the dustbag is lower...



Item: Celine Trio Large
Listing Number: don't see it anymore
Seller:mbk7890
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-...qW1B73rLOMAIBwSVQsDbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:Note: I had asked for a pic of the serial number but she was traveling . She said that if I wasn't satisfied with the serial number upon delivery she would accept the return.

THANKS!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi, is this coin purse authentic please?

Item: Celine round coin purse in fuchsia

Listing No. 301751239131

Seller: mrfawlty2013

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Round-Coin-Purse-In-Fushia-/301751239131?hash=item4641c681db

Comments: I asked for photographs of the inside and received these:


----------



## acey77

Item :Celine Smooth Leather mini Luggage Dark Navy 
Listing no : 391267027494
Seller: lollipop_1228
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/391267027494?euid=b06a6e22bd0d418eb84e13f931396635&cp=1&exe=12809&ext=32584&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Hi there experts! My first time thinking of buying a Celine. I read that they are heavy. Is this so? I don't really like heavy bags. Any advice. Could you please kindly authenticate this for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## sas611

Hi sorry for asking this here but I couldn't think where else to ask. I know you don't authenticate Celine sunglasses in this thread but is there another thread that does? Many thanks


----------



## unoma

zebrakill said:


> Thank you very much.


----------



## unoma

karolyna said:


> Thank you very much!



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

karolyna said:


> Hello again! i really want to bay a celine phantom! Pleas help me, is this authentic celine ?
> Item: Authentic Celine khaki pebblee leather medium phantom
> Listing number:171946601835
> Sellerituta
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/171946601835?NAV=HOME



Need to see more photos. Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please Help authenticate -Celine large belt bag! =-)
> 
> Item- Celine belt bag
> 
> listing #- 311452404679
> 
> seller- elorac58
> 
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW-2800-Authentic-CELINE-Top-Handle-two-tone-Belt-BAG-Black-Caramel-/311452404679?hash=item4884028bc7
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

frish said:


> hello unoma! please help me authenticate this celine. thank u
> 
> item : 100% AUTH BNWT CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE INDIGO ROYAL BLUE TOTE GRAINED SHOPPER
> 
> item # : 151825263692
> 
> seller : melovesluxury
> 
> link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/151825263692



Auth


----------



## unoma

frish said:


> one more please unoma!
> 
> item : *** Celine Nano Mini Luggage Fuchsia Pink Bag NEW! Most Wanted Celebrity bag
> 
> item # 291573381273
> 
> seller : martha9625
> 
> link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/291573381273



Fake


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Hi, is this coin purse authentic please?
> 
> Item: Celine round coin purse in fuchsia
> 
> Listing No. 301751239131
> 
> Seller: mrfawlty2013
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Round-Coin-Purse-In-Fushia-/301751239131?hash=item4641c681db
> 
> Comments: I asked for photographs of the inside and received these:



Serial number and zipper maarking


----------



## mainguyen504

Item: Continental wallet
Listing Number: 131607247080 
Seller: paw-007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calfskin-Leather-Womens-Wallet-Zip-Around-Purse-Taupe-/131607247080?hash=item1ea46738e8
Comments: I hope I'm not too late for an authentication before it ends!! Thank you for your help! 
Sorry if the pictures are too large!


----------



## BlueCherry

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper maarking




Thanks Unoma, much appreciated. I have asked for the extra photos but nothing forthcoming so far.


----------



## annie_lyyy

Hi Unoma, 

Could you help me authenticate this pleas. 

Item: celine smooth leather nano luggage 
Listing number: 131612545098
Seller: deals_day 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131612545098 

Thank you!


----------



## lyndysf

Please authenticate Celine Trapeze Double Zip Bag.  Thank you so much in advance!

Item:  CELINE * BLUE DOUBLE ZIP TRAPEZE BAG
Listing Number:  111778204536
Seller:  jmb151311
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111778204536?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller also provided photos of the serial number and zipper marking:

https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/71695685172


----------



## Hsunee

Hi Unoma, 

Could you help me authenticate this please. 

Item: celine trapeze small liege calfskin 
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/28636222/

Thank you!


----------



## misscheng

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this? TIA!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag
Number: 3613183
Seller: CZoo
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-3613183/?tref=category


----------



## shushu146

Hi Unoma, 

could you please help me to authenticate this bag here?

 Item: celine mini luggage bag
 Seller: Jessica.batz
 Link: http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/celine-luggage-bag-schwarz/1240252.html

Oh no, it seems that this link is not available except for me, since I already bought the bag ( Any other way to authenticate? Can I send you the seller's pictures?

Serial Number is: S-GA-1049

I've already bought this bag, but it looks somehow odd to me, the zipper seems to be too shiny...

Thank you! 
Shushu 146


----------



## nisaggal1

Seller : missysarahward
Item : 271991931620
Description: auth CELINE TRIO Original fushica bag 
Ebay :http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271991931620?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1
I want to make sure it's authenticity before I purchase
Thank you .


----------



## unoma

nisaggal1 said:


> Seller : missysarahward
> Item : 271991931620
> Description: auth CELINE TRIO Original fushica bag
> Ebay :http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271991931620?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1
> I want to make sure it's authenticity before I purchase
> Thank you .



Serial number and all zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shushu146 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> could you please help me to authenticate this bag here?
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage bag
> Seller: Jessica.batz
> Link: http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/celine-luggage-bag-schwarz/1240252.html
> 
> Oh no, it seems that this link is not available except for me, since I already bought the bag ( Any other way to authenticate? Can I send you the seller's pictures?
> 
> Serial Number is: S-GA-1049
> 
> I've already bought this bag, but it looks somehow odd to me, the zipper seems to be too shiny...
> 
> Thank you!
> Shushu 146




I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

misscheng said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this? TIA!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag
> Number: 3613183
> Seller: CZoo
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-3613183/?tref=category



Fake


----------



## unoma

Hsunee said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this please.
> 
> Item: celine trapeze small liege calfskin
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/28636222/
> 
> Thank you!


Serial number and all zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lyndysf said:


> Please authenticate Celine Trapeze Double Zip Bag.  Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item:  CELINE * BLUE DOUBLE ZIP TRAPEZE BAG
> Listing Number:  111778204536
> Seller:  jmb151311
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111778204536?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller also provided photos of the serial number and zipper marking:
> 
> https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/71695685172


Serial number and all zipper marking


----------



## unoma

annie_lyyy said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this pleas.
> 
> Item: celine smooth leather nano luggage
> Listing number: 131612545098
> Seller: deals_day
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131612545098
> 
> Thank you!



Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Thanks Unoma, much appreciated. I have asked for the extra photos but nothing forthcoming so far.



ok


----------



## unoma

mainguyen504 said:


> Item: Continental wallet
> Listing Number: 131607247080
> Seller: paw-007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calfskin-Leather-Womens-Wallet-Zip-Around-Purse-Taupe-/131607247080?hash=item1ea46738e8
> Comments: I hope I'm not too late for an authentication before it ends!! Thank you for your help!
> Sorry if the pictures are too large!


Serial number and all zipper marking


----------



## annie_lyyy

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE




Thank you for authenticating it. Could you please check this one for me please 

Item: celine nano 
Listing number: 271986409812
Seller: slinkystrudels2
Link:http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/271986409812 

Thank you


----------



## lyndysf

Hi - here is the link to photos of the serial number and zipper marking:

https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMe...ll/71695685172


----------



## lyndysf

lyndysf said:


> Hi - here is the link to photos of the serial number and zipper marking:
> 
> https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMe...ll/71695685172



For your convenience, below is my original post and your initial reply.  Thank you!

Originally Posted by lyndysf
Please authenticate Celine Trapeze Double Zip Bag. Thank you so much in advance!

Item: CELINE * BLUE DOUBLE ZIP TRAPEZE BAG
Listing Number: 111778204536
Seller: jmb151311
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111778204536...:MEBIDX:IT

The seller also provided photos of the serial number and zipper marking:

https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMe...ll/71695685172
Serial number and all zipper marking


----------



## heather0416

heather0416 said:


> Hello! This listing ended so I hope you can still see it -- I almost bid but then got cold feet. I may still be able to purchase it but wanted to get confirmation if its authentic. The dust bag threw me off. I thought I read somewhere that the celine writing on the dustbag is lower...
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Large
> Listing Number: don't see it anymore
> Seller:mbk7890
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-...qW1B73rLOMAIBwSVQsDbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:Note: I had asked for a pic of the serial number but she was traveling . She said that if I wasn't satisfied with the serial number upon delivery she would accept the return.
> 
> THANKS!!



Hi unoma
Can you please let me know about this? Thanks! I reposted this -- hope you can see it


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi Unoma,

Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage

listing number: 262066407665

Seller: Anosh.anosh

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Black-/262066407665?hash=item3d046008f1

Thank you in advance.


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi Unoma, please authenticate 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage

Listing: 331665487031

Seller: mlm52

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Black-Smooth-Handbag-/331665487031?hash=item4d38cdb4b7

Again, thank you in advance.


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi Unoma pls. Authenticate.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage

Listing: 201436349803

Seller: bunny8238

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ge-Tote-Bag-/201436349803?hash=item2ee68ac56b

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## missychar

Hi

Can someone please help me authenticate this?

Name CELINE PARIS PHANTOM AUTHENTIC BLACK CROC EMBOSSED LUGGAGE BAG MEDIUM
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PARI...92c47ec&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=171945616004
Store: Ebay
Seller Name: wal3453


----------



## Gretelu

Hello! 

Can you please tell me, is this AUTH Celine luggage ?

Item: Celine Medium Trapeze Bag Phantom NEW Rare MADE IN ITALY ORIGINAL100% BORDEAUX

Listing number: 171951145756

Seller : andreajobs

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171951145756?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Kay88

Does any know know where the new Celine box bag serial tag is located? I tried looking everywhere for mine that I purchased off eBay recently but can't find one :/


----------



## BlueCherry

unoma said:


> ok




Hi unoma 

Here are the extra photos from the seller, hope they are of some use. Thanks


----------



## MAGJES

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Dune Pebbled Leather New W/Tags
Item #: 171947401461
Seller:  alldesignergoods

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-New-W-Tags-/171947401461?hash=item2808dd20f5

Authentic?


----------



## pariej

Hello all,
Sorry, I'm new here, and I haven't really figured this out yet! I'm trying to remember the required format. Here's the back story!
I just purchased this Celine Black Phantom Croc and just got it in the mail today. Although the stitching is impeccable, it seems a lot lighter than the mini luggage!! I'm now worried and look at every imperfection as a reason to be a fake Celine! Someone help! 

Item: Celine Phantom Croc in Black 

Purchased through eBay Seller: Smitnor-28io25 
View attachment 3142775
View attachment 3142778
View attachment 3142779
View attachment 3142780
View attachment 3142787


Link:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281803020343


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi please can you authenticate

Name celine box
Number : 281811231073
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...RIVATE-ITEM-/281811231073?hash=item419d422161


----------



## ccea79

Hi - thank you in advance for your assistance. 

Item: EUC AUTH CELINE MEDIUM BOX CROSS BODY SHOULDER BAG CALFSKIN LEATHER BROWN
Listing Number: 151813379263
Seller: vanity2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151813379263?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lyndysf

HI - the Ebay listing expired and the seller re-listed.  I'm re-posting with the re-listing information and the links to photos of the serial number and zipper marking.

Item: CELINE * BLUE DOUBLE ZIP TRAPEZE BAG
Listing Number: 291577136684
Seller: jmb151311
Links: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291577136684?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/71695685172

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sakuracherry

Dear unoma,

Could you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Authentic Celine Grained Calfskin Taupe Tie Knot Belt Bag Fall 15'

Listing Number: 311452315607

Seller: anan_zhuang

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Taupe-Tie-Knot-Belt-Bag-Fall-15-/311452315607


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate


ITEM: CELINE MINI
ITEM #: 391181405145
SELLER: LVAUTHENTIC
LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-1677...er-Bag-MPRS-/391181405145?hash=item5b143a8bd9


THANK YOU


----------



## p_f_a_a

Guys can u pls authenticate this celine mini in Sand. 

Seller famouk6 
Item number 111783946317

Link to the auction http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111783946317?redirect=mobile

I have also asked for additional pics please see attached.


----------



## Sisi2015

yuxijojo said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom bag. I ordered this bag from the flash sale website Myhabit last week. I paid $2500+ for it.
> 
> Celine Phantom
> Purchased: Apr, 2015
> Seller: Myhabit
> Price: $2500
> 
> I just received this bag today. The leather seems too soft comparing with my Celine luggage tote purchased in 2013. Here are the pictures I took. Please let me know if you need other pictures to make the decision.
> 
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Yuxi_Ji/library/Celine
> 
> Let me know if the link doesn't work


Did you get a response back about this?  I also just received my Celine purchase via Myhabit and want to know if it is indeed authentic.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi please can you authenticate
> 
> Name celine box
> Number : 281811231073
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...RIVATE-ITEM-/281811231073?hash=item419d422161


Hello' I won this auction and would really appreciate if someone could look pls? Many thanks


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi Unoma, 

Can u pls help to authenticate this pls? 

Item: celine micro
Listing num: 171951465023
Seller: dimitrishcherbatyk_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171951465023


----------



## nappylovesbag

Hi All.. I am new to this site and need help in authenticating the following which I won the auction and paid for. (Couldn't sleep last night since I'm not even sure if this is a replica or real). I ended up e-mailing ispotbags for authentication and she advised that it was fake but couldn't inform me what she saw that was fake?


But here it is;


*ITEM:* Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Shoulder Bag in Dune
*LISTING NUMBER:* 271997420114
*SELLER:* curt-phili 
*LINK:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...BYZnMgnlXhbG0LPY3QV8c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Your help in authenticating this would be so grateful! 


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## dolphine_baby

Hi Unoma,

Thanks for your help the other time, had a narrow escaped of being cheated $1200 for a fake Phantom. Phew!  I'm still on my quest to get a Celine luggage and hopefully i'll have better luck this time.

Please help to authenticate the 2 bags below. Thank you so much. 

1) Item: Celine Mini luggage in smooth camel Authentic 
Listing num: 111785147695 
Seller: ross562012 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111785147695


2) Item: Celine Mini Luggage Coquelicot
Listing num: 301754923527 
Seller:kaichongjee 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301754923527


----------



## pariej

Hi Unoma, 

Item: Celine phantom croc embossed leather in Black
Listing Number: 281803020343
Seller: smitnor-28io25
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281803020343
Comments: I actually just purchased this bag and I posted the bag here yesterday, but I have the proper format here. In my earlier post, I attached photos. The seller claims this is authentic and I am having serious doubts about the authenticity! The seller said that they would give me a refund if I returned the bag (return bag first, then get a refund)....


----------



## misscheng

unoma said:


> Fake



Thanks so much for your help! I found another Nano at Ann's Fabulous Finds, and since it didn't have the serial number or zipper marking on the website, I went ahead and purchased it so I could take the pictures. I can still return it if turns out to not be authentic. 

Item: Celine Tri-color Nano
Number: CE.J0702.04
Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: http://annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/celine/products/celine-tri-color-nano

Thank you!


----------



## misscheng

Sorry, couldn't attach more than 1 image


----------



## tchen10

Item: celine box bag
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















Comments:


----------



## unoma

pariej said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Item: Celine phantom croc embossed leather in Black
> Listing Number: 281803020343
> Seller: smitnor-28io25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281803020343
> Comments: I actually just purchased this bag and I posted the bag here yesterday, but I have the proper format here. In my earlier post, I attached photos. The seller claims this is authentic and I am having serious doubts about the authenticity! The seller said that they would give me a refund if I returned the bag (return bag first, then get a refund)....



Phantom is a fake


----------



## unoma

tchen10 said:


> Item: celine box bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:



 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

misscheng said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I found another Nano at Ann's Fabulous Finds, and since it didn't have the serial number or zipper marking on the website, I went ahead and purchased it so I could take the pictures. I can still return it if turns out to not be authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-color Nano
> Number: CE.J0702.04
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/celine/products/celine-tri-color-nano
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## pariej

Thank you! I will return it tomorrow!! 
Ughhhhhh, I've been dying to find a phantom croc (


----------



## unoma

nappylovesbag said:


> Hi All.. I am new to this site and need help in authenticating the following which I won the auction and paid for. (Couldn't sleep last night since I'm not even sure if this is a replica or real). I ended up e-mailing ispotbags for authentication and she advised that it was fake but couldn't inform me what she saw that was fake?
> 
> 
> But here it is;
> 
> 
> *ITEM:* Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Shoulder Bag in Dune
> *LISTING NUMBER:* 271997420114
> *SELLER:* curt-phili
> *LINK:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...BYZnMgnlXhbG0LPY3QV8c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Your help in authenticating this would be so grateful!
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can u pls help to authenticate this pls?
> 
> Item: celine micro
> Listing num: 171951465023
> Seller: dimitrishcherbatyk_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171951465023



Micro is a fake


----------



## unoma

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello' I won this auction and would really appreciate if someone could look pls? Many thanks



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sisi2015 said:


> Did you get a response back about this?  I also just received my Celine purchase via Myhabit and want to know if it is indeed authentic.




 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 
> ITEM: CELINE MINI
> ITEM #: 391181405145
> SELLER: LVAUTHENTIC
> LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-1677...er-Bag-MPRS-/391181405145?hash=item5b143a8bd9
> 
> 
> THANK YOU



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ccea79 said:


> Hi - thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Item: EUC AUTH CELINE MEDIUM BOX CROSS BODY SHOULDER BAG CALFSKIN LEATHER BROWN
> Listing Number: 151813379263
> Seller: vanity2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151813379263?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lyndysf said:


> HI - the Ebay listing expired and the seller re-listed.  I'm re-posting with the re-listing information and the links to photos of the serial number and zipper marking.
> 
> Item: CELINE * BLUE DOUBLE ZIP TRAPEZE BAG
> Listing Number: 291577136684
> Seller: jmb151311
> Links:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291577136684?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/71695685172
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Can't view seriali number and zipper marking


----------



## Anonymous623

Please help authenticate! 


Item: New Auth Red Pebbled Leather Large Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag
Number: 272002326734
Seller: solmarvi 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272002326734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Dune Pebbled Leather New W/Tags
> Item #: 171947401461
> Seller:  alldesignergoods
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-New-W-Tags-/171947401461?hash=item2808dd20f5
> 
> Authentic?



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Gretelu said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please tell me, is this AUTH Celine luggage ?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Trapeze Bag Phantom NEW Rare MADE IN ITALY ORIGINAL100% BORDEAUX
> 
> Listing number: 171951145756
> 
> Seller : andreajobs
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171951145756?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you



Auth


----------



## unoma

heather0416 said:


> Hi unoma
> Can you please let me know about this? Thanks! I reposted this -- hope you can see it



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

annie_lyyy said:


> Thank you for authenticating it. Could you please check this one for me please
> 
> Item: celine nano
> Listing number: 271986409812
> Seller: slinkystrudels2
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/271986409812
> 
> Thank you



Auth


----------



## unoma

Anonymous623 said:


> Please help authenticate!
> 
> 
> Item: New Auth Red Pebbled Leather Large Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag
> Number: 272002326734
> Seller: solmarvi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272002326734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pariej said:


> Thank you! I will return it tomorrow!!
> Ughhhhhh, I've been dying to find a phantom croc (



Better luck next time


----------



## heather0416

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking




Please see pics


----------



## heather0416

heather0416 said:


> Please see pics




Sorry. Having trouble posting. Here is another


----------



## pariej

Item: Celine Croc 

Item number: 171951839520

Seller: Socrates-deal

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171951839520 

Can I get lucky?
Is there anything on eBay under a Celine croc that is authentic


----------



## pariej

Item: Celine croc 

Item number: 171948173084

Seller: young19727

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171948173084 

Thank you! I appreciate all your time and energy put into helping others!!


----------



## pariej

Item: Celine croc phantom black 

Item number:151832076172

Seller: durbs_girl

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151832076172


----------



## pariej

unoma said:


> Better luck next time




Hopefully soon, unoma! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## p_f_a_a

p_f_a_a said:


> Guys can u pls authenticate this celine mini in Sand.
> 
> Seller famouk6
> Item number 111783946317
> 
> Link to the auction http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111783946317?redirect=mobile
> 
> I have also asked for additional pics please see attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143836
> View attachment 3143837




Seems that my request has been omitted.. I would much appreciate advice on this bag as listing ends in 2 days time. I believe its authentic but wanted to be reassured? 
Many thanks..


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi, is this coin purse authentic please?



Item: Celine round coin purse in fuchsia



Listing No. 301751239131



Seller: mrfawlty2013



Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Round-Coin-Purse-In-Fushia-/301751239131?hash=item4641c681db


----------



## moi et mes sacs

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Thanks Unoma, I will ask now. Is the serial number inside?


----------



## klaireeey

Item: Celine Black Clutch with Sling
Seller: bourgeoisie
Listing No.: 23618174
Link: https://carousell.com/p/23618174/
Comments: I can't seem to find this design anywhere online. Is it even legit?

d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/48578268/1442840878.jpg
d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/48578268/1442840928.jpg
d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/48578268/1442840904.jpg


----------



## Anonymous623

The seller didn't take a picture but responded and said the zipper marking has the #8


----------



## Anonymous623

The seller didn't take a picture but responded and said the zipper marking has the #8


----------



## nappylovesbag

unoma said:


> Nano is a fake


 Thank you very much Unoma!


----------



## karolyna

Hello good people!
Please tell me is this bag authentic?
Item: Celine Phantom Bag Croc embossed
Seller: lolli*scloset
Listing number:131615013658
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/131615013658?NAV=HOME


----------



## Lenchen.swe

Hi, I would be so happy if you could help me with this bag. I am not sure if the pictures are enough, if not I might ask the seller for more pictures. Thank you!

Item: Celine, leather hand bag
Listing Number: SE16.20151006.A27732
Seller: Swedish pawn auction

Link: https://www.pantbanken.se/auktioner...0&offset=0&kontor=&sortering=&listposition=19

Comments: Handbag, Celine leather with details and handles in brass, monogram patterned lining, 2x interior compartments, marked: "MC01 / 1 Made in Italy), length: 25cm, height: about 15cm (stains on, and close to the brass, used condition) associated painted leather case with monogram patterned lining, push button


----------



## TravelLadyBug

Hi 
I would like to know if this vintage Celine Box Bag is authentic please and thank you! 

Quote:
Item:Vintage Authentic Pre-own CELINE Calf Leather Black Shoulder Bag Horse Car Strap
Listing Number:
Seller: glamorous-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aut...e-Car-Strap-/331632584066?hash=item4d36d7a582
Comments:


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi please can you authenticate
> 
> Name celine box
> Number : 281811231073
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...RIVATE-ITEM-/281811231073?hash=item419d422161


Unoma regarding this one, the seller is answering and trying to get pics. They aren't clear but she said there are no markings on the zipper. The serial number she attempted and I am attaching but it is deep in the picket and dark. Are these pics no good? Thanks


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> Unoma regarding this one, the seller is answering and trying to get pics. They aren't clear but she said there are no markings on the zipper. The serial number she attempted and I am attaching but it is deep in the picket and dark. Are these pics no good? Thanks


Tag


----------



## Clauvet

Please help authenticate this Celine handbag

tem: Celine Mini Luggage Black Bag
Listing Number:252107062168
Seller: umkev
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Black-Bag-/252107062168?hash=item3ab2c07b98
Comments: the bas has the #8 on the big zipper and #5 on the inside and outside small zipper

the tag said S-AT-1111
                   S-PA-1022


----------



## ShaneF

Hello Ladies,
 Can someone Authenticate this Bag- I bought it, i cant take any good pictures yet with the horrible rainy weather here. thanks 
Seller: Therealreal
Link : https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-edge-bag-29


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking







			Italystation -- Celine Bright Orange Micro Micro Luggage Calfskin 16779 3USH Shoulder Bag		
Exit



cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_01.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_02.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_03.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_04.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_05.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_06.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_07.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_08.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_09.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_10.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_11.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_12.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_13.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_14.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_15.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_16.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_17.jpg 
cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_18.jpg 




cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Large/IS032362_17.jpg







17 of 18

IS032362 -- Celine Bright Orange Micro Micro Luggage Calfskin 16779 3USH Shoulder Bag


----------



## ccea79

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Thank you.
Here the pics the seller provided. She mentioned that the serial number was hard to get a good picture of but thinks it reads:8-OE-0088 or 9-OB-0088


----------



## ccea79

apologies, original posting is here and the additional pictures are above.

thanks.

Originally Posted by ccea79
Hi - thank you in advance for your assistance. 

Item: EUC AUTH CELINE MEDIUM BOX CROSS BODY SHOULDER BAG CALFSKIN LEATHER BROWN
Listing Number: 151813379263
Seller: vanity2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151813379263...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dolphine_baby

dolphine_baby said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thanks for your help the other time, had a narrow escaped of being cheated $1200 for a fake Phantom. Phew!  I'm still on my quest to get a Celine luggage and hopefully i'll have better luck this time.
> 
> Please help to authenticate the 2 bags below. Thank you so much.
> 
> 1) Item: Celine Mini luggage in smooth camel Authentic
> Listing num: 111785147695
> Seller: ross562012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111785147695
> 
> 
> 2) Item: Celine Mini Luggage Coquelicot
> Listing num: 301754923527
> Seller:kaichongjee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301754923527




Hi Unoma,

Please help to authenticate the 2 Celine Mini Luggage as the listing will be ending soon.

1) Item: Celine Mini luggage in smooth camel Authentic 
Listing num: 111785147695 
Seller: ross562012 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111785147695


2) Item: Celine Mini Luggage Coquelicot
Listing num: 301754923527 
Seller:kaichongjee 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301754923527

Thank you so much!


----------



## calamari

Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate this Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage?

Item: Celine Tricolor Mini luggage 
Listing num: 30361897
Seller: bring_it_bag_home
Link:Carousell - https://carousell.com/p/30361897 on #carousell


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate this Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Mini luggage
> Listing num: 30361897
> Seller: bring_it_bag_home
> Link:Carousell - https://carousell.com/p/30361897 on #carousell



2nd pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 2nd pic



3rd pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 3rd pic



4th pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 4th pic



5th pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 5th pic



6th pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 6th pic



7th pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 7th pic



8th pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 8th pic



9th pic


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> 9th pic



10th pic


----------



## caralm

Item: Authentic CELINE Black Box Bag Leather Medium
Listing Number: 161843880241
Seller: fashionlover*24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ther-Medium-/161843880241?hash=item25aea5a131


Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate this Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Mini luggage
> Listing num: 30361897
> Seller: bring_it_bag_home
> Link:Carousell - https://carousell.com/p/30361897 on #carousell



Helllo, can someone please help me with the above  Thanks in advance...


----------



## lyndysf

Hi - could you authenticate this Celine Trapeze Double Zipper bag?  I finally got the seller to upload the pictures of the zipper marking and serial number to his listing, so hopefully, you have all the pictures you need.

Item:  Celine Double Zip Trapeze Bag
Listing Number:  291577136684
Seller:  jmb151311
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLUE-DOUBLE-ZIP-TRAPEZE-BAG-/291577136684?hash=item43e35a062c
Comments:Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## gingersixty

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine trio.Thanks so much.

Item: Authentic CELINE TRIO bag (small) with tags, receipt, dust bag

Listing Number: 201441022434

Seller: sinc_cheu

Link: 
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/201441022434?sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext&ext=32584&exe%20=12809&euid=8ef5208004944818aa4622323e841202&_mwBa%20nner=1


----------



## Pongyo18

Hi!

I just got a Celine Nano from Japan, pls help me to authenticate this bag.. Thanks a lot..

Item name : Celine Nano Pink Pebbled leather
Site: http://brand-ya.com/shopdetail/000000000003/pc_detail/


----------



## Pongyo18

Zip


----------



## Pongyo18

Logo tag


----------



## Pongyo18

Tag


----------



## Pongyo18

Hardware


----------



## viktrm

I have this bag and as precaution want to authenticate it before posting it up for sale. 
I know it's not as per rules but I will be incredibly grateful if someone with more experience would spend his precious time and help me out! I have taken the photos myself and can provide anything additionally if necessary. Thank you very much in advance!!!

Item: Celine Edge Red Python / Black Smooth Leather Combo
Link to photos: http://imgur.com/a/EciyN

There's no serial code at/in any of the pockets.


----------



## Pongyo18

Back of a ziplock


----------



## Pongyo18

Celine Nano Pink Pebbled leather


----------



## Klara97

Item: Celine Pretty Havana & Green Sunglasses
Listing Number: ?
Seller: ivka7710
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231641108244?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I will attach some pictures of the sunglasses


----------



## Gpooz13

Hello,

I would like to authenticate the following:


Item:CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER BAG
Listing Number:131617689430
Seller:carmella55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...Eaco7wV2F6JuGTyD7h7fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:I just won this auction and should have the purse in a few days if more pics are needed other than those on the link above.

Thanks!


----------



## pariej

Item: Celine croc phantom
Number: 262079777097
Seller: wood_discount
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262079777097 

Thank you!


----------



## eileenkkkkk

Item: Celine luggage mini - Dune
Number: 231706212919
Seller: pink1565
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231706212919?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Anonymous623

Item: New Auth Red Pebbled Leather Large Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag
Number: 272002326734
Seller: solmarvi 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272002326734...:MEBIDX

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Anonymous623

Zipper marking


----------



## Anonymous623

2nd zipper marking


----------



## Anonymous623

Tag


----------



## Anonymous623

Last


----------



## Sophia604

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine mini luggage yellow sunflower ? Thanks a lot.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Sunflower Yellow. Authentic.
Listing No.: 291578989444
Seller:/karlarussek

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...1123&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123


----------



## blessedXYZ

Item: Trapeze
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
Comments: 
Pictures are taken by me.


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.




Loading more pictures


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Loading more pictures


Item: Trapeze
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
Comments: 
Pictures are taken by me.


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.



Loading more pictures


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Loading more pictures



Item: Trapeze
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
Comments: 
Pictures are taken by me.


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.



Loading more pictures


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.



More pictures


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.



Upload more pictures


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.



Add last picture, hopefully it's enough. Sorry for so many posts. Able to upload only one picture each post.


----------



## sidsemo

Hello,

Could someone please help me authenticate this Celine medium box bag. Its from seller Le Goodie Closet. Shes selling it on Instagram.


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.



One more zipper


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> Unoma regarding this one, the seller is answering and trying to get pics. They aren't clear but she said there are no markings on the zipper. The serial number she attempted and I am attaching but it is deep in the picket and dark. Are these pics no good? Thanks


I have a fresh pic of the zipper. I. Hope you can see this one clearly? Thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281811231073?euid=4c2a66afb9ba4b12851ba32746ee58aa&cp=1


----------



## HoneyBunny1

hi Can you please help authenticate this? 
Mini luggage in black
Seller:  flowerpuff22 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252115280233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Gpooz13

Gpooz13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to authenticate the following:
> 
> 
> Item:CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER BAG
> Listing Number:131617689430
> Seller:carmella55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...Eaco7wV2F6JuGTyD7h7fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:I just won this auction and should have the purse in a few days if more pics are needed other than those on the link above.
> 
> Thanks!


Please see additional pics below


----------



## bekky_nurse

Good day! I would like to ask for help in having this purse authenticated.  Thank you for your time.

Item: Celine Gray Phantom
Listing num: 4111058 
Seller: ideel.com
Link: http://www.ideel.com/products/2842514?color_id=4111058


----------



## mnis108

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate this bag?

Item: large black Celine trio
Listing Number: 161849263535
Seller: ellcho7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Fashionharris

Hello, I recently purchased this Celine Mirco luggage tote from a luxury consignment shop online. I'd like to know your insight on the authenticity. Please let me know what you think. Thank you.


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate this Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Mini luggage
> Listing num: 30361897
> Seller: bring_it_bag_home
> Link:Carousell - https://carousell.com/p/30361897 on #carousell



Hi uonoma,  need your help on authenticating this which I posted on 4th Oct.  Sorry for rushing as listing is ending soon. Thx  have a nice day.


----------



## maruchan

Hi everyone, please authenticate this vintage Celine! I haven't seen this style before. 

Item: Vintage Celine Horse Carriage Shoulder Bag
Listing number: BT03882
SEller: brand_jfa 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...7729130&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=151707839145

Thank you very much


----------



## mnis108

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Trio Cross Body Large In Red
Listing Number: 221903931199 
Seller: mbk7890
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221903931199?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> I have a fresh pic of the zipper. I. Hope you can see this one clearly? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281811231073?euid=4c2a66afb9ba4b12851ba32746ee58aa&cp=1


Hello if anybody can check post 6061 I would really appreciate it? The seller tried to get serial number but had problems getting into pocket. I hope the info is enough? Thanks


----------



## jaxster

Hello There,


I would like to Authenticate the following Celine Bag, I have already purchased it:


Item: Celine Phantom Caramel
 Listing No.: Not sure what this is?
 Seller: Beyond The Rack
Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/CELPHANTOMCAR?event=64158&filter%5Bsize%5D=&sortBy=&category=0


Purchased the bag from beyond the rack. Really not sure if the bag is authentic or not. Really hoping someone can help. Seems like the black trim on the bag is not uniform and may be a bit off. Also seems like the braid on the zipper may not be of the highest quality. The bag does feel like it is constructed of good suede and leather. 


Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Piarpreet

All the nanos i find are either overpriced or fake i hope this is the one!  thanx in advance

Item : celine nano black
Listing: 301761914909
Seller: l_smil2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301761914909?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Fashionharris

Hello, I recently purchased this Celine from a luxury consignment shop online. I'd like to know your insight on the authenticity. Please let me know what you think. Thank you.


----------



## Fashionharris

More pics..


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> All the nanos i find are either overpriced or fake i hope this is the one!  thanx in advance
> 
> Item : celine nano black
> Listing: 301761914909
> Seller: l_smil2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301761914909?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## unoma

Fashionharris said:


> Hello, I recently purchased this Celine from a luxury consignment shop online. I'd like to know your insight on the authenticity. Please let me know what you think. Thank you.





Fashionharris said:


> More pics..



I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jaxster said:


> Hello There,
> 
> 
> I would like to Authenticate the following Celine Bag, I have already purchased it:
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Caramel
> Listing No.: Not sure what this is?
> Seller: Beyond The Rack
> Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/CELPHANTOMCAR?event=64158&filter%5Bsize%5D=&sortBy=&category=0
> 
> 
> Purchased the bag from beyond the rack. Really not sure if the bag is authentic or not. Really hoping someone can help. Seems like the black trim on the bag is not uniform and may be a bit off. Also seems like the braid on the zipper may not be of the highest quality. The bag does feel like it is constructed of good suede and leather.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time!


zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mnis108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Cross Body Large In Red
> Listing Number: 221903931199
> Seller: mbk7890
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221903931199?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

maruchan said:


> Hi everyone, please authenticate this vintage Celine! I haven't seen this style before.
> 
> Item: Vintage Celine Horse Carriage Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: BT03882
> SEller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...7729130&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=151707839145
> 
> Thank you very much



Auth


----------



## unoma

mnis108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: large black Celine trio
> Listing Number: 161849263535
> Seller: ellcho7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Ask for zipper  marking


----------



## unoma

bekky_nurse said:


> Good day! I would like to ask for help in having this purse authenticated.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine Gray Phantom
> Listing num: 4111058
> Seller: ideel.com
> Link: http://www.ideel.com/products/2842514?color_id=4111058



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## jaxster

unoma said:


> zipper marking



Thank you for your response.

Please see photos of the zipper marking. Appears to be some sort of arrowhead. There is no markings on the bottom of the zipper.

I am trying my best to follow the correct format in my post, however I'm not sure what the what the "auction link" would be. I have provided a link to the Beyondtherack sale page in my original post.

I have also went through the entire thread to ensure this bag has not already been authenticated or la labeled as a fake.

Thank you again for your time.


----------



## blessedXYZ

Double post, quotes were not included in this post. SORRY!!


----------



## blessedXYZ

Hi! Wondering if this was missed?  			#*6050*  			#*6051* #*6052*  #*6053 *#*6054*
 			#*6055 *#*6056*  			#*6057* 			#*6058*  			#*6060*
Thank you!!




blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: https://carousell.com/claudiajy/
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/19335707/
> Comments:
> Pictures are taken by me.





blessedXYZ said:


> Loading more pictures





blessedXYZ said:


> More pictures





blessedXYZ said:


> Upload more pictures





blessedXYZ said:


> Add last picture, hopefully it's enough. Sorry for so many posts. Able to upload only one picture each post.





blessedXYZ said:


> One more zipper


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> I have a fresh pic of the zipper. I. Hope you can see this one clearly? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281811231073?euid=4c2a66afb9ba4b12851ba32746ee58aa&cp=1


And this please.......


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate this Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Mini luggage
> Listing num: 30361897
> Seller: bring_it_bag_home
> Link:Carousell - https://carousell.com/p/30361897 on #carousell



Hi uonoma,  u might have missed my post 6018 - 6027. Can you help with authenticating this bag pls?


----------



## calamari

ihi uonoma,  please help to authenticate this Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage?

Item: Celine Tricolor Mini luggage 
Listing num: 30361897
Seller: bring_it_bag_home
Link:Carousell - https://carousell.com/p/30361897 on #carousel

l


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> ihi uonoma,  please help to authenticate this Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Mini luggage
> Listing num: 30361897
> Seller: bring_it_bag_home
> Link:Carousell - https://carousell.com/p/30361897 on #carousel
> 
> l



Pic 1


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 1



Pic 2


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 2



Pic 3


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 3



Pic 4


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 4



Pic 5


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 5



Pic 6


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 6



Pic 7


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 7



Pic 8


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 8



Pic 9


----------



## calamari

calamari said:


> Pic 9



Pic 10


----------



## Anonymous623

Hi Unoma,

I think you missed #6044, 6045, 6046, 6047, 6048.  You originally asked for zipper marking when I last posted but received the bag so I took pictures on my own.

Please please help authenticate! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bekky_nurse

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this item? Thanks so much for your time.

Item: NWT CELINE PROC EMBOSSED LUGGAGE BAG MEDIUM
Listing Number: 262074049368
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262074049368?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Attached are inner views sent by seller.


----------



## ayessagarcia27

Hi.. Could you please Authenticate this bag for me.. Thank you..

Item: Celine Trapeze Tricolor Leather Medium
Listing Number: 2051/01
Seller: Trendlee
Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...ine-trapeze-tricolor-leather-medium7484858976


----------



## ShaneF

Bump bump



shanef said:


> hello ladies,
> can someone authenticate this bag- i bought it, i cant take any good pictures yet with the horrible rainy weather here. Thanks
> seller: Therealreal
> link : https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-edge-bag-29


----------



## amjac2wm

Can you authenticate this for me?!

Item: Auth Celine Tri Color Ring Bag


Listing num: 181891431940


Seller: luvhighfashion888


Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181891431940


----------



## unoma

Gpooz13 said:


> Please see additional pics below



Fake


----------



## Pongyo18

Pongyo18 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got a Celine Nano from Japan, pls help me to authenticate this bag.. Thanks a lot..
> 
> Item name : Celine Nano Pink Pebbled leather
> Site: http://brand-ya.com/shopdetail/000000000003/pc_detail/



Hi Unoma..! 

Pls help me to authenticate the Celine Nano Pink pebbled leather..there are more pictures on page 403.. Thanks in advance


----------



## serendipity07

Hi, [MENTION]Unoma[/MENTION],

Hoping you can help me with this item:

*Item:* CELINE Green Suede Leather Micro Luggage Tote Bag
*Listing Number:* 111789384690
*Seller: *thewrld
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Green-Suede-Leather-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/111789384690?hash=item1a072aa3f2
*Comments:* As much as I want to believe its authentic, it definitely can't hurt to have a second opinion/set of eyes on this. I really can't thank you enough.


----------



## st.love

TIA!

Name: Celine Red Pebbled Leather Mini Luggage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Fall...-3100-tpfer-/271983870858?hash=item3f5380838a
Item #: 271983870858  
Seller: luxgenie


----------



## nellia1

Can you authenticate this for me?!

Item:CELINE Smockey Blue Pebbled Leather Suede Double Zip Trapeze Handbag Bag 

Listing num: 381416967577


Seller: nelbog


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Smoc...ip-Trapeze-Handbag-Bag-NWT-/381416967577?rd=1


----------



## Typhanie:)

Hello,

May I please have an authentication on this one.

Item: Sleek Celine Phantom Black Handbag
Listing Number: 301762917903   
Seller: lovelymemechelehttp://www.ebay.com/usr/lovelymemechele
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sleek-Celine-Phantom-Black-Handbag-/301762917903?
Comments: Wary because of the low price.

Thank you very much =)


----------



## x joie

Thank you for your help!! 

Item: celine black nano 
Listing: 291584626414
Seller: monidson85
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...ain-Handbag-/291584626414?hash=item43e3cc4eee


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Please help authenticate, has been relisted more details
Name celine box bag perfect 
Number 281824771644
Seller 316wanlinzh
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-BLACK-PERFECT-CONDITION-MY-PRIVATE-ITEM-/281824771644?


Thanks


----------



## purseforumst

Hello, I am interested in the Celine bag in this ebay link.  Would any of you be so kind as to share your thoughts on authentication?

Item:  Celine Micro Luggage

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...Shopper-Bag-/252117948638?hash=item3ab36698de

Seller:  1127Goodies

 Warmly, ST


----------



## ShaneF

shanef said:


> bump bump


bump bump bump


----------



## didarplum

Hi,  I am new to this and would like some serious help to authenticate this.  
I already bought this bag and think it is fake.  If it is,  I will need to start looking into an Ebay Claim.  Thank you so much for your help. 


Item: Celine Classic Box Medium 
eBay Item number: 262040034102
Sellers name : uscunya.6sunifbw 
Description : Celine Calfskin Medium Box
eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/262040034102

The "Made in Italy" sign looks like it has Italy spelled with small "i"  this just make my heart sank :cry:

More pictures here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4Rk51NizPEWaFpweVNmdTdVVGM


----------



## bellaholt

Item: Large Black Celine Trio
Listing Number: 252120546595 
Seller: chonew_yyfhd
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252120546595 
Comments: Would appreciate some help in determining authenticity


----------



## millerc98

Hi! Does the nano exist in black and white? The handles, side trim, front trim are black. The main front panel and the back panel are white.


----------



## sonulik

Hi there,

I bought the bag already but can you please tell me if the bag is Authentic or not?  It would really give me a piece of mind.  Thanks a lot in advance!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Trapeze-Bag-Phantom-NEW-Rare-MADE-IN-ITALY-ORIGINAL100-BLACK-CROC-/171953732028?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6vG4WKsEuHbPYEgac63ArYN1GRs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sonulik

How will I know once I recieve a reply?


----------



## devuska2009

Can I please have this authenticated?

Item: CÉLINE
Luggage Grainy Leather Nano Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:  Trendlee
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-leather-shoulder-bag-red-7229944/0

Thanks!


----------



## sonulik

Hello, 

Could you please help me with the authenticity of this bag?  I would greatly appreciate it.

Item: Celine Medium Trapeze Bag Phantom NEW Rare MADE IN ITALY ORIGINAL100
Item Number: 171953732028
Seller: andreajobs

Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...sEuHbPYEgac63ArYN1GRs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks a lot in advance! &#128512;


----------



## allabthermes

Dear Ladies

Please help me authenticate this.....Item was bought in 2011...was old model.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage - Bordeaux
Listing Number: 20841950
Seller: cu2nite
Link: https://carousell.com/p/20841950/
Comments: Seller said it was authenticated before on purse forum many years ago. Just want another confirmation as couldnt get the records.

Thanks a million


----------



## pariej

Item-Celine Croc Black 
Number- 201447736479
Seller-estair67
Link- http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201447736479 

Thank you [emoji1] have a lovely day!


----------



## stormydown

Item: AUTHENTIC Vintage CELINE Handbag With Strap purse pouch Women's bag
Listing Number: 246798174
Seller: LuxuryAntiqueStore (Takuma Vintagedesignerbag)
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/246798174/

Comments: I know vintage bags are harder to authenticate, but I thought I'd post and see.  Thank you!


----------



## celinelover22

Hello Purse Forum, 


I am new to this and would love to get some help in authenticating this bag.
Thank you for your help!!! 


Item: Celine Luggage Grainy Leather Nano 
 Listing Number:*111797380308*
 Seller: trendlee
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...045686a&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=291572813622
 Comments:


----------



## vaniadiary

Hi ladies! 
I just got my dream Celine nano and I need someone's help to authenticate this bag for a peace of mind  I know that I bought it from a reputable reseller but still, I am not certain until it is verified to be authentic  Thank you so much in advance for anyone who can help me! 

Item: Celine Nano Amber
Listing Number: 93912
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-amber-black-93912

The following links will redirect you to the pictures that I took personally:
http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0163_zpsk0qnbbde.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0164_zps4ehrybdp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0165_zpshed8pazs.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0166_zpsr4umujma.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0167 1_zpsjoqfa5qw.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0168_zpsoupdpc7m.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0171_zps40dmokqo.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0172_zpsbk8kkjgp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0173_zps7lui8iqi.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0174_zpsyqxeu0ub.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## lara79.p

Hi,
Can you say me if this bag is authentica?
Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 12855
Depop Seller: @fashionbeag
Link: http://blog.garage.me/en/fashionbeag/dettagli-celine-31

http://blog.garage.me/en/fashionbeag/celine-trapeze-16

http://blog.garage.me/en/fashionbeag/celine-trapeze-soloperoggi-offerta

Thank You


----------



## hobogirl77

cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_17.jpghere is the serial number you needed fro the bag I posted a week or so back


thanks


if you need the link again
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-1677...hash=item5b143a8bd9:m:mMFd8YtA9Me9VHqxFcOtGqw


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hello! Could you please offer your opinion on this bag, thanks in advance!

Item: Authentic Celine nano in smooth black leather 
Item number: 272017708163
Seller: annacilla 
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-in-smooth-black-leather-/272017708163?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## beabianchi

hello, can someone tell me if this celine is authentic? I really want to buy it but I am not sure if it's real or not


----------



## pariej

Item-Celine Phantom Croc Black
Number-121791396073
Seller-Shopvicki07
Link-http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121791396073 

Thanks a million!!


----------



## Panchet

Hi there Ladies,

I am about to purchase a celine trapeze from an online seller in SG which is Carousell. 
Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number:
Seller: rabbit20
Link:https://carousell.com/p/31877719/
Comments: she said it's authentic. Bought the bag 3 yeas ago. Lining is suede which im very doubtful about it.
Please help me to authenticate this before i buy..&#128517;

TIA!

Cath


----------



## mister2

First time posting.  Looking to purchase a Medium Cabas Phantom.  Please authenticate the following.

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Medium
Listing Number: 281825990488
Seller: *********
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cabas-Phantom-Handbag-with-Belt-Size-Medium-/281825990488
Comments: Is it the Souris color?

Thank you!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate-
 Celine Nano Dune

Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Calfskin-Celine-Leather-Handbag-Nano-Luggage-Purse-Authentic-/231726094598?

seller-enn-franc

listing #- 231726094598


Thank you!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I need help to authenticate this 2 same model of bags but in different color.  I'm not sure if it's allowed to post 3 request at once in Celine.  Pls just ignore last 2 request if that isn't allowed here n forgive me. 

Thanks so much for your time n effort 

Name: Celine Boogie burgundy handbag 
Item no: 272004530892
Seller: laurie8308 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Boogie...ock-Handbag-/272004530892?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Name: Celine hand bag tote
Item no: 171974679489
Seller: s_cms 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Hand-T...ather-italy-/171974679489?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Name: Celine brown leather bag (boogie) 
Item no: 201398374931
Seller: linda*s***stuff 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-B...-BP1320-MHL-/201398374931?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Have a nice day [emoji4]


----------



## elena.had

hi, i bought this bag from vestiarecollective and just received it. 
i know they have a good reputation, but i heard some people received fake celines.

could you pls help me authenticate this bag?

link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-handbag-cabas-phantom-celine-1903651.shtml
reference number: 1903651

I'm attaching extra pics which i took by myself 


thank you for your time and help


----------



## sonulik

Can someone please tell me where I can see if someone has replied to my post?  I am fairly new to purseforum and am trying tl figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## pariej

Here is the tap from post number #6121 that the seller just sent me 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Seller claims to have bought from Saks. 
Please let me know. I appreciate it!


----------



## pennypie

Item:Celine EDGE Bag in Gray and Black Calfskin
Listing Number: 221920252422?
Seller: nikton123 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-EDGE-Bag-in-Grey-and-Black-Calfskin-/221920252422
Comments: I've asked for pictures of the inside tag but thought I would get this rolling as I bet it goes quickly.

Thanks to whomever has time!


----------



## PeytonNoel

Please Authenticate This Celine: 
Item: Celine Nano 
eBay Listing Number: 331688627148
Seller: Onquestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Yell...627148?hash=item4d3a2ecbcc:g:Lh8AAOSwA4dWKTQ3

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 31ann

Item : Celine Nano
ebay listing number : 272014305552
seller : bushie7
Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano...e-Kendall-Jenner-NEW-/272014305552?nav=SEARCH

please help to authenticate this bag, 

thabk u so much!


----------



## pennypie

pennypie said:


> Item:Celine EDGE Bag in Gray and Black Calfskin
> Listing Number: 221920252422?
> Seller: nikton123
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-EDGE-Bag-in-Grey-and-Black-Calfskin-/221920252422
> Comments: I've asked for pictures of the inside tag but thought I would get this rolling as I bet it goes quickly.
> 
> Thanks to whomever has time!



Reply from the seller - "Hi,
I am sorry but there's no serial tag and numbers!
The bag is 100% authentic but I bought it for my wife from my friend who works in fabric where made luxuries bags.Now they made Celine and Givenchy. But my wife prefer another model.
The bag is Amazing,very soft calfskin leather,nice zipper but no tag and original dust bag - that the reason for lowest price.
I will be ok to make a discount (There is option "best offer")
Niki "

Hmmmm....


----------



## Baglady41

There is a bag for sale at the rack and the tag looks like this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Is this normal?

So sorry for the huge pic.


----------



## jackosabel

hi ladies! 
I am planning to buy this vintage celine box bag from a personal seller online. I'm am searching for this bag for quite some time so im very excited but I dont want to be impulsive about it. Thank you so much! It will be a great help!


----------



## watermelonie

Please Authenticate This Celine: 
Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag 
eBay Listing Number: 262103455327
Seller: y.w8647
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...455327?hash=item3d0695565f:g:sSEAAOSw14xWJkde

Thank you in advance!


----------



## luxicandy

Hi ladies. 
My friend is looking to get her first celine and would like some help with authentication. The seller only has two ratings which makes me nervous. We live around the area so we could probably pick the bag up to avoid scamming issues but was also concerned about the authenticity. If anyone could help us out. That would be great. 

Item: celine phantom beige taupe pebbled leather tote 
Listing Number:141807946201
Seller:ayus.oldo
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHANTO...E-PURSE-HANDBAG-AUTH-/141807946201?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Helloharley

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE!

Hello PF Members! I am new to Purse Forum and could really use all of your expertise! I hope you don't mind me posting this without the link as I already have the bag and there is no link since it was purchased in store. I've read Unoma is very knowledgable, so please give me your opinion

Item: Celine Medium Trapeze
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Haute Classics
Link: N/A
Comments: I recently purchased this from a reputable consignment store in Toronto. I just wanted to get a second opinion from you all! Thanks in Advance! 

The Serial code is located on the inside larger pocket on the right side, This worries me a little since I know it is suppose to be on the back zipper compartment on the left side.


http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/helloharleyblog/library/


----------



## turesa

Hi there

Please authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine box bag
Listing Number: 121796056815
Seller: fashionvocal
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121796056815?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## luxanna

Could you kindly authenticate these bags:

Item name: black Celine Nano
Item number: 151862054245
Seller: Pucci3985
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-black-Nano-/151862054245?nav=SEARCH

Item name: Celine Trio Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 221920738804
Seller: theantipodean2015
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Crossbody-Bag-/221920738804?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MAGJES

Item:     Authentic Celine Taupe Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag Excellent Condition
Seller:   authenticlovers 
Item #:   221922536969
Link:     http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...536969?hash=item33ab9d2e09:g:fb0AAOSw37tWBJL1


----------



## carr1326

Hello PF!! I am in desperate need of your expertise and knowledge   I recently purchased this bag on Ebay and it seems a bit "off"...so I thought I would seek your help  

Thank you so much in advance for your help  

Item: NWT CELINE PARIS BEIGE TAN HORIZONTAL GUSSET LAMBSKIN CABAS TOTE BAG $2050
Seller: milliondollarsavings
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201448419422 
Listing/Item #:201448419422


----------



## carr1326

test


----------



## unoma

carr1326 said:


> Hello PF!! I am in desperate need of your expertise and knowledge   I recently purchased this bag on Ebay and it seems a bit "off"...so I thought I would seek your help
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help
> 
> Item: NWT CELINE PARIS BEIGE TAN HORIZONTAL GUSSET LAMBSKIN CABAS TOTE BAG $2050
> Seller: milliondollarsavings
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201448419422
> Listing/Item #:201448419422



Cabals is Auth


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Item:     Authentic Celine Taupe Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag Excellent Condition
> Seller:   authenticlovers
> Item #:   221922536969
> Link:     http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...536969?hash=item33ab9d2e09:g:fb0AAOSw37tWBJL1



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

turesa said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine box bag
> Listing Number: 121796056815
> Seller: fashionvocal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121796056815?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

turesa said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine box bag
> Listing Number: 121796056815
> Seller: fashionvocal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121796056815?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

luxicandy said:


> Hi ladies.
> My friend is looking to get her first celine and would like some help with authentication. The seller only has two ratings which makes me nervous. We live around the area so we could probably pick the bag up to avoid scamming issues but was also concerned about the authenticity. If anyone could help us out. That would be great.
> 
> Item: celine phantom beige taupe pebbled leather tote
> Listing Number:141807946201
> Seller:ayus.oldo
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHANTO...E-PURSE-HANDBAG-AUTH-/141807946201?nav=SEARCH



Phantom is a fake


----------



## unoma

watermelonie said:


> Please Authenticate This Celine:
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> eBay Listing Number: 262103455327
> Seller: y.w8647
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...455327?hash=item3d0695565f:g:sSEAAOSw14xWJkde
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



Thanking you for taking a look!


----------



## unoma

pariej said:


> Here is the tap from post number #6121 that the seller just sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165564
> 
> Seller claims to have bought from Saks.
> Please let me know. I appreciate it!



Auth


----------



## unoma

mister2 said:


> First time posting.  Looking to purchase a Medium Cabas Phantom.  Please authenticate the following.
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Medium
> Listing Number: 281825990488
> Seller: *********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cabas-Phantom-Handbag-with-Belt-Size-Medium-/281825990488
> Comments: Is it the Souris color?
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate-
> Celine Nano Dune
> 
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Calfskin-Celine-Leather-Handbag-Nano-Luggage-Purse-Authentic-/231726094598?
> 
> seller-enn-franc
> 
> listing #- 231726094598
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

stormydown said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC Vintage CELINE Handbag With Strap purse pouch Women's bag
> Listing Number: 246798174
> Seller: LuxuryAntiqueStore (Takuma Vintagedesignerbag)
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/246798174/
> 
> Comments: I know vintage bags are harder to authenticate, but I thought I'd post and see.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3159350
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159357
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159359
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159360



Auth


----------



## pariej

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you, Unoma [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> hi, i bought this bag from vestiarecollective and just received it.
> i know they have a good reputation, but i heard some people received fake celines.
> 
> could you pls help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-handbag-cabas-phantom-celine-1903651.shtml
> reference number: 1903651
> 
> I'm attaching extra pics which i took by myself
> 
> 
> thank you for your time and help


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> hi, i bought this bag from vestiarecollective and just received it.
> i know they have a good reputation, but i heard some people received fake celines.
> 
> could you pls help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-handbag-cabas-phantom-celine-1903651.shtml
> reference number: 1903651
> 
> I'm attaching extra pics which i took by myself
> 
> 
> thank you for your time and help


Auth


----------



## unoma

pariej said:


> Thank you, Unoma [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;



U


----------



## unoma

shoeshopaholic said:


> Hello! Could you please offer your opinion on this bag, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine nano in smooth black leather
> Item number: 272017708163
> Seller: annacilla
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-in-smooth-black-leather-/272017708163?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

pariej said:


> Item-Celine Phantom Croc Black
> Number-121791396073
> Seller-Shopvicki07
> Link-http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121791396073
> 
> Thanks a million!!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## carr1326

unoma said:


> Cabals is Auth


HI unoma!

I am worried about the serial number though...I just found out that counterfeiters use SGA and that its a sure sign of inauthenticity.  

http://realstyle.therealreal.com/how-to-tell-if-your-celine-handbag-is-the-real-thing/

Thank you 
Carrie


----------



## fredafan

Please Authenticate This Celine: 
Item: Celine Trapeze 
eBay Listing Number: 321882396591
Seller: chictopicstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Peac...396591?hash=item4af1af97af:g:C3oAAOSwk5FUwCSh

Thank you in advance!


----------



## fredafan

Can you also Authenticate This Celine?
Item: Celine Trapeze 
eBay Listing Number: 231707489866
Seller: wenqi623
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231707489866

Thank you in advance!


----------



## luxicandy

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Gossipanna

Hello, Would you pls authenticate these bags.
TIA 

Item: GORGEOUS CELINE ROYAL ELECTRIC BLUE SUEDE & CALF MINI LUGGAGE BOSTON BAG!!!
Item number: 171980523486
Seller: kanggarygary 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-CE...523486?hash=item280ad687de:g:ETMAAOSwwbdWLvrW

Item: celine mini luggage
Item Number:131621323087
Seller: seastar_2012 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini-luggage-/131621323087?hash=item1ea53e014f:g:MTUAAOSw4HVWFBUt

Item:Celine Black Mini Luggage Leather Bag
Item number:221924994585
Seller: emilmasse-0
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...994585?hash=item33abc2ae19:g:poQAAOSwI-BWMAvx


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> cdn.italystation.com/IsNumber/IS032362/Tiny/IS032362_17.jpghere is the serial number you needed fro the bag I posted a week or so back
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> if you need the link again
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-1677...hash=item5b143a8bd9:m:mMFd8YtA9Me9VHqxFcOtGqw



Auth


----------



## unoma

celinelover22 said:


> Hello Purse Forum,
> 
> 
> I am new to this and would love to get some help in authenticating this bag.
> Thank you for your help!!!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Grainy Leather Nano
> Listing Number:*111797380308*
> Seller: trendlee
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...045686a&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=291572813622
> Comments:


Auth


----------



## unoma

vaniadiary said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just got my dream Celine nano and I need someone's help to authenticate this bag for a peace of mind  I know that I bought it from a reputable reseller but still, I am not certain until it is verified to be authentic  Thank you so much in advance for anyone who can help me!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Amber
> Listing Number: 93912
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-amber-black-93912
> 
> The following links will redirect you to the pictures that I took personally:
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0163_zpsk0qnbbde.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0164_zps4ehrybdp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0165_zpshed8pazs.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0166_zpsr4umujma.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0167 1_zpsjoqfa5qw.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0168_zpsoupdpc7m.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0171_zps40dmokqo.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0172_zpsbk8kkjgp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0173_zps7lui8iqi.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/vdiary1993/media/IMG_0174_zpsyqxeu0ub.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Auth


----------



## unoma

Panchet said:


> Hi there Ladies,
> 
> I am about to purchase a celine trapeze from an online seller in SG which is Carousell.
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number:
> Seller: rabbit20
> Link:https://carousell.com/p/31877719/
> Comments: she said it's authentic. Bought the bag 3 yeas ago. Lining is suede which im very doubtful about it.
> Please help me to authenticate this before i buy..&#128517;
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Cath



Link not opening


----------



## fredafan

Hi unoma, can you authenticate this? Thanks so much!!!
Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 7383376
Seller: Stella C
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-7383376/


----------



## Jackie777

Hi!

I just received this 2014 fall/winter palmelato leather mini luggage and I'm just not sure it's authentic. Please I need your expertise. I couple things seem off to me but idk. Thank u in advance!


----------



## Jackie777

Back


----------



## Jackie777

Top


----------



## Jackie777

Sunglasses thingy


----------



## Jackie777

Zipper


----------



## Jackie777

Inside


----------



## Jackie777

Outside stamp


----------



## Jackie777

Inside stamp


----------



## Jackie777

Additional inside stamp


----------



## Jackie777

Front pocket


----------



## Jackie777

Side


----------



## Jackie777

Bottom


----------



## Jackie777

Serial num


----------



## Jackie777

Inside zipper


----------



## Jackie777

Inside side stitching


----------



## Jackie777

Is it weird it doesn't perfectly fit in dust bag? My older mini fits nicely and the inside of this dust bag is rough, my older minis is kinda soft inside


----------



## Jackie777

Paperwork. Ps wasn't this bag 3600.00?


----------



## Jackie777

Front zipper pull


----------



## Jackie777

Screenshot From Celine's website


----------



## Jackie777

Front stitching upclose


----------



## Jackie777

Snap on side


----------



## Jackie777

Last one


----------



## Jackie777

Thank you again in advance for your help and giving me piece of mind  one way or the other! Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## fredafan

fredafan said:


> Hi unoma, can you authenticate this? Thanks so much!!!
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 7383376
> Seller: Stella C
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-7383376/


If u r not a tradesy member,  she also uploaded the images here:https://www.flickr.com/photos/slala/sets/72157660466366032/
Thanks so much


----------



## laye219

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine bag! Thanks a lot!  

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Pre-loved

Listing Number: 161872049710

Seller: sarahj3787

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...049710?hash=item25b053762e:g:PbkAAOSw5VFWMLVC


----------



## luxanna

Hi Unoma, 
I posted something previously and it was not answered, I am wondering if I got the format wrong. Or was it because I posted more than 1 item? Pls let me know so I can correct it

Thanks


----------



## fredafan

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine bag! Thanks a lot!  

Item: Celine Trapeze

Listing Number: 121719482486

Seller: zhayiczha

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-medi...482486?hash=item1c570be876:g:EMkAAOSw~gRVpRaD


----------



## lv42day

Can you please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Celine Nano 

Listing Number: 201455059636

Seller: gothamfashion

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...059636?hash=item2ee7a842b4:g:XVEAAOSw14xWLCa8


----------



## Gossipanna

Could you pls authenticate this nano? Any help would be much appreciated. The seller is willing to make a listing based on an unsold item. The listing is no longer valid so I have attached photos to my request.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## unoma

st.love said:


> TIA!
> 
> Name: Celine Red Pebbled Leather Mini Luggage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Fall...-3100-tpfer-/271983870858?hash=item3f5380838a
> Item #: 271983870858
> Seller: luxgenie



Auth


----------



## Xoxpa

Item - Celine Nano Pebble Black
Listing number - 181915499598
Seller - akhta-farza 
Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano-Pebble-Black-/181915499598?nav=SEARCH

Thank you! It looks lovely but I'm not sure x


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this 2 same model of bags but in different color.  I'm not sure if it's allowed to post 3 request at once in Celine.  Pls just ignore last 2 request if that isn't allowed here n forgive me.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time n effort
> 
> Name: Celine Boogie burgundy handbag
> Item no: 272004530892
> Seller: laurie8308
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Boogie...ock-Handbag-/272004530892?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Name: Celine hand bag tote
> Item no: 171974679489
> Seller: s_cms
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Hand-T...ather-italy-/171974679489?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Name: Celine brown leather bag (boogie)
> Item no: 201398374931
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-B...-BP1320-MHL-/201398374931?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Have a nice day [emoji4]




Just a gentle bump, thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## lisabmiller

fredafan said:


> If u r not a tradesy member,  she also uploaded the images here:https://www.flickr.com/photos/slala/sets/72157660466366032/
> 
> Thanks so much




Not authentic, sorry


----------



## lisabmiller

laye219 said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine bag! Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Pre-loved
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 161872049710
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: sarahj3787
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...049710?hash=item25b053762e:g:PbkAAOSw5VFWMLVC




Not authentic


----------



## lisabmiller

Xoxpa said:


> Item - Celine Nano Pebble Black
> 
> Listing number - 181915499598
> 
> Seller - akhta-farza
> 
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano-Pebble-Black-/181915499598?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It looks lovely but I'm not sure x




Fake


----------



## fredafan

lisabmiller said:


> Not authentic, sorry


Feel sad, but thank you so much! I appreciate!


----------



## ajesguerra

Hi! I would really appreciate if you can authenticate this bag for me  

Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Small Edge Shoulder Bag Cobalt
Listing Number: 92848
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-small-edge-shoulder-bag-cobalt-92848
Comments:


----------



## laye219

lisabmiller said:


> Not authentic


Thank you very much.


----------



## laye219

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine bag! Thanks a lot!  



Item: Auth CELINE Luggage Nano Shopper LUGGAGE 3 TRI-COLOR TONE LEATHER HANDBAG



Listing Number: 221926941615



Seller: suius_jugmlqr



Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-CELINE-...941615?hash=item33abe063af:g:b-4AAOSwsB9V~Ndm


----------



## panpantvxq

Please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!
Item: Auth Celine Mini Luggage All black Calf leather Perfect condition Large
Listing Number: 221927622251 
Seller: filim_dare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221927622251?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## unoma

allabthermes said:


> Dear Ladies
> 
> Please help me authenticate this.....Item was bought in 2011...was old model.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage - Bordeaux
> Listing Number: 20841950
> Seller: cu2nite
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/20841950/
> Comments: Seller said it was authenticated before on purse forum many years ago. Just want another confirmation as couldnt get the records.
> 
> Thanks a million



Auth


----------



## unoma

sonulik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me with the authenticity of this bag?  I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Trapeze Bag Phantom NEW Rare MADE IN ITALY ORIGINAL100
> Item Number: 171953732028
> Seller: andreajobs
> 
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...sEuHbPYEgac63ArYN1GRs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance! &#128512;


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

devuska2009 said:


> Can I please have this authenticated?
> 
> Item: CÉLINE
> Luggage Grainy Leather Nano Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller:  Trendlee
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-leather-shoulder-bag-red-7229944/0
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

lv42day said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> 
> Listing Number: 201455059636
> 
> Seller: gothamfashion
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...059636?hash=item2ee7a842b4:g:XVEAAOSw14xWLCa8



serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ajesguerra said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate if you can authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Small Edge Shoulder Bag Cobalt
> Listing Number: 92848
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-small-edge-shoulder-bag-cobalt-92848
> Comments:



Auth


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine bag! Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Luggage Nano Shopper LUGGAGE 3 TRI-COLOR TONE LEATHER HANDBAG
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 221926941615
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: suius_jugmlqr
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-CELINE-...941615?hash=item33abe063af:g:b-4AAOSwsB9V~Ndm



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

panpantvxq said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!
> Item: Auth Celine Mini Luggage All black Calf leather Perfect condition Large
> Listing Number: 221927622251
> Seller: filim_dare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221927622251?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks!



Fake


----------



## ajesguerra

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much!


----------



## panpantvxq

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you!!!!!! Almost duped~


----------



## panpantvxq

Found another one. Please authenticate this for me. 
Item:Celine Black Mini Luggage Leather Bag
Listing number:221924994585 
Seller: emilmasse-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221924994585?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you so much! You've been so helpful!!!


----------



## sonulik

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Here are the zipper markings.  

Thank u so much!


----------



## sonulik

sonulik said:


> Here are the zipper markings.
> 
> Thank u so much!


Here is another one


----------



## tramle7891

Please help me authenticate this purse!!!

Item: Celine mini luggage tri-color
Listing Number:171978424815
Seller: sc-300 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171978424815
Comments:
I recently purchased this Celine and found out that the serial number is S-GA-0193 which is most common for counterfeit product. Please help me authenticate it so I could get my money back from the seller. 

Thank you,


----------



## Ljcme

Please can you authenticate this bag for me 

Genuine orange Celine Natural Python Boston Bag rrp £3500

262114927509

Wwdl 12

Http://www.ebay.com/itm/262114927509

GENUINE Orange CELINE Natural Python Boston Bag rrp £3500


----------



## unoma

Ljcme said:


> Please can you authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Genuine orange Celine Natural Python Boston Bag rrp £3500
> 
> 262114927509
> 
> Wwdl 12
> 
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/262114927509
> 
> GENUINE Orange CELINE Natural Python Boston Bag rrp £3500



Serial and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tramle7891 said:


> Please help me authenticate this purse!!!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage tri-color
> Listing Number:171978424815
> Seller: sc-300
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171978424815
> Comments:
> I recently purchased this Celine and found out that the serial number is S-GA-0193 which is most common for counterfeit product. Please help me authenticate it so I could get my money back from the seller.
> 
> Thank you,



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

panpantvxq said:


> Found another one. Please authenticate this for me.
> Item:Celine Black Mini Luggage Leather Bag
> Listing number:221924994585
> Seller: emilmasse-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221924994585?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you so much! You've been so helpful!!!



Serial number


----------



## go_dragons

Item: Celine small trapeze
Listing Number:161875285958
Seller: gagang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...285958?hash=item25b084d7c6:g:qjAAAOSwT5tWNT5K
Comments: TIA for your help.


----------



## JY1217

Hi, Unoma,


Item: Celine (unknown size) python Luggage
Listing Number: 2160700090485
Seller: BRANDOFF
Link: http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...&brand=61&rank=&key_sh=&min_price=&max_price=
Comments:
I went to the boutique of this online store today and checked this bag personally, 
it's not a mini (compared it), don't know if this a medium/ other sizes? 
on their website, there's no pic of zipper marking and serial number, since they don't allow me to take picture, i rmb the serial number inside the pocket is F-GA-0161, the front/ seams/ numbers are exactly like the attached pic 

Zipper marking : didn't check the main top zipper, but the zipper of the interior pocket got no marking  I tried my best  hope you can help THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



Hi Unoma.
I ended up purchasing. Thanks for authenticating!

I have a quick question if this is OK.  

I noticed the "Celine" on the strap hardware is upside down.  I've attached a pic of my other (3) Nano straps.  The other 3 Nanos are gold hardware so I'm not sure if that makes a difference. Should I be concerned??   

Also the hardware is different where the leather is attached.  It has an extra "line" through the hardware (you can see this in the pic) and the "d" ring is more rounded than my other 3.   I'm getting a little worried now.....


----------



## LV&travel

Hi, Please help me Authenticate this Celine Luggage Tote. 


Item:Celine New Black Medium Luggage Tote Bag Pebbled Leather 
 Listing number:231733111227
 Seller: chih-us2015
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231733111227?autorefresh=true
 Comments: Buying on ebay makes me very nervous. Thank you for your help!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate- Celine Tie bag

Listing #- 301786332336

seller-  grandpalmshomeserviceimports

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...332336?hash=item4643ddfcb0:g:5HkAAOSwI-BWNzJN


Thank you in advance!


----------



## beetlebaby

Hi there Celine experts
I am wondering if someone can help me, i usually use authenticate4u service online but have been waiting weeks after paying for service and no response. Have two bags i want to purchase and need help as i am very anxious about ebay.
Could some kind person take a look at this one for me?

:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262090804171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

AUTH CELINE Phantom Medium Luggage Tan Bag Handbag
seller: realtysten1980
item number : 262090804171

thank you in advance!!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Hi 

Pls authenticate this celine. 

Item: celine medium luggage bag. Dark blue authentic

Item number: 111805491892

Seller: designer_fashion_hype

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Celi...00068&clkid=925615597175779983&_qi=RTM2108002

I am a bit weary as the seller has no feedback. 










Thanks for your help in advance. I don't want to go ahead until I have the all ok


----------



## unoma

go_dragons said:


> Item: Celine small trapeze
> Listing Number:161875285958
> Seller: gagang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...285958?hash=item25b084d7c6:g:qjAAAOSwT5tWNT5K
> Comments: TIA for your help.



Auth


----------



## thequeenBagHag

Hi, can you please help authenticate this?

Thank you!

Item: Celine mini luggage
Listing number:  272035779782
Seller: aiconsultants
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Celin...779782?hash=item3f569894c6:g:K9oAAOSw7hRWOPTL


----------



## lv42day

Item: Celine Nano Red
Listing Number: 111805662180
Seller: jmb151311
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111805662180?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate for me. Thank you.


----------



## supamasn

Hello, could you please authenticate this celine:

Bag: celine micro
Seller: dinagay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281844735912

Thank yoU!


----------



## lyndysf

Hi - could you please authenticate this Celine bag?

Item: Celine Trapeze Double Zipper Bag
Listing Number: 291602370454
Seller: jmb151311
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLUE...370454?hash=item43e4db0f96:g:SRMAAOSwEetWAIBA
Comments:Thank you!


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Hi, Unoma,
> 
> 
> Item: Celine (unknown size) python Luggage
> Listing Number: 2160700090485
> Seller: BRANDOFF
> Link: http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...&brand=61&rank=&key_sh=&min_price=&max_price=
> Comments:
> I went to the boutique of this online store today and checked this bag personally,
> it's not a mini (compared it), don't know if this a medium/ other sizes?
> on their website, there's no pic of zipper marking and serial number, since they don't allow me to take picture, i rmb the serial number inside the pocket is F-GA-0161, the front/ seams/ numbers are exactly like the attached pic
> 
> Zipper marking : didn't check the main top zipper, but the zipper of the interior pocket got no marking  I tried my best  hope you can help THANKS!!!!!!!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

LV&travel said:


> Hi, Please help me Authenticate this Celine Luggage Tote.
> 
> 
> Item:Celine New Black Medium Luggage Tote Bag Pebbled Leather
> Listing number:231733111227
> Seller: chih-us2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231733111227?autorefresh=true
> Comments: Buying on ebay makes me very nervous. Thank you for your help!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate- Celine Tie bag
> 
> Listing #- 301786332336
> 
> seller-  grandpalmshomeserviceimports
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...332336?hash=item4643ddfcb0:g:5HkAAOSwI-BWNzJN
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

beetlebaby said:


> Hi there Celine experts
> I am wondering if someone can help me, i usually use authenticate4u service online but have been waiting weeks after paying for service and no response. Have two bags i want to purchase and need help as i am very anxious about ebay.
> Could some kind person take a look at this one for me?
> 
> :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262090804171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> AUTH CELINE Phantom Medium Luggage Tan Bag Handbag
> seller: realtysten1980
> item number : 262090804171
> 
> thank you in advance!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi
> 
> Pls authenticate this celine.
> 
> Item: celine medium luggage bag. Dark blue authentic
> 
> Item number: 111805491892
> 
> Seller: designer_fashion_hype
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Celi...00068&clkid=925615597175779983&_qi=RTM2108002
> 
> I am a bit weary as the seller has no feedback.
> 
> View attachment 3176651
> View attachment 3176652
> View attachment 3176653
> View attachment 3176654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176655
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance. I don't want to go ahead until I have the all ok



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

thequeenBagHag said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number:  272035779782
> Seller: aiconsultants
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Celin...779782?hash=item3f569894c6:g:K9oAAOSw7hRWOPTL



Fake


----------



## unoma

lv42day said:


> Item: Celine Nano Red
> Listing Number: 111805662180
> Seller: jmb151311
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111805662180?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please authenticate for me. Thank you.



Auth


----------



## unoma

supamasn said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this celine:
> 
> Bag: celine micro
> Seller: dinagay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281844735912
> 
> Thank yoU!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lyndysf said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Double Zipper Bag
> Listing Number: 291602370454
> Seller: jmb151311
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLUE...370454?hash=item43e4db0f96:g:SRMAAOSwEetWAIBA
> Comments:Thank you!



Auth


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I've recently gotten into vintage purses and would like to check on the authenticity of this one.  I've heard that Japanese sellers tend to be pretty trustworthy

Item: Auth CELINE Shoulder Bag Leather Ivory (BF061430)
Listing Number:  311473546161  (ebay)
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311473546161?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  If authentic, any guesses on the decade or model name?


----------



## 1214

Hi can you please authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine cabas in powder
Seller: geestop
Link: 
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Cabas-Tote-Bag-Like-New-/171988560581?nav=SEARCH

Thanks!


----------



## supamasn

@unoma I have asked for zipper and serial number:


----------



## supamasn

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



I have asked for serial number and zipper marking attached below, thank you!


----------



## Njm5345

*Item: *CÉLINE Mini Luggage *
Listing Number: *1788938* 
Seller:* Independent seller via Vestiare Collective *
Link: *http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1788938.shtml*
Comments: *photos on seller's post


----------



## irenT

Hello
 can you please authenticate this bag:

 Item: New Auth Celine Phantom Luggage Tote Grey / Pink 
 Seller: kales9632012
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151874331218?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Thanks in advance


----------



## nyc4ever

Hi everyone hoping to authenticate this bag... Thank you 

Item: Celine Trio Black Small Size
Listing Number: Ebay 191731360942
Seller: a-one2thr456svn 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191731360942


----------



## nattyt145

Hi all,

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Cross Body Bag
Listing Number: 201458126088
Seller: skatebored
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201458126088?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I've asked the seller to attach typical photos that's needed for authentication (I think!). Hope this helps, thank you!


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> Auth




THANKS!! Unoma !


----------



## unoma

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recently gotten into vintage purses and would like to check on the authenticity of this one.  I've heard that Japanese sellers tend to be pretty trustworthy
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Shoulder Bag Leather Ivory (BF061430)
> Listing Number:  311473546161  (ebay)
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311473546161?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  If authentic, any guesses on the decade or model name?



Auth


----------



## unoma

1214 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine cabas in powder
> Seller: geestop
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Cabas-Tote-Bag-Like-New-/171988560581?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

supamasn said:


> @unoma I have asked for zipper and serial number:





supamasn said:


> I have asked for serial number and zipper marking attached below, thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Njm5345 said:


> *Item: *CÉLINE Mini Luggage *
> Listing Number: *1788938*
> Seller:* Independent seller via Vestiare Collective *
> Link: *http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-luggage-celine-1788938.shtml*
> Comments: *photos on seller's post



Auth


----------



## unoma

irenT said:


> Hello
> can you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: New Auth Celine Phantom Luggage Tote Grey / Pink
> Seller: kales9632012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151874331218?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Thanks in advance



Fake


----------



## unoma

nyc4ever said:


> Hi everyone hoping to authenticate this bag... Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Black Small Size
> Listing Number: Ebay 191731360942
> Seller: a-one2thr456svn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191731360942



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nattyt145 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 201458126088
> Seller: skatebored
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201458126088?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I've asked the seller to attach typical photos that's needed for authentication (I think!). Hope this helps, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3177969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177972
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177986



Auth


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> THANKS!! Unoma !


----------



## nattyt145

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks unoma!


----------



## loubullen

Hi 

Very grateful if you could take a look at the below and let me know if you think the nano is authentic. 

Thanks!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage

Seller: Chiara221228
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...142957?hash=item280b2c46ed:g:FTMAAOSwo0JWNnvf


----------



## beetlebaby

[/I]





unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you Unoma!!!

When you have time&#8230; what do think of this edge?
:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191728084851?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
:smile1


----------



## beetlebaby

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3179091&stc=1&d=1446772437

Here are a fe more pics...


----------



## thequeenBagHag

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you very much!


----------



## supamasn

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## Gossipanna

Could you pls authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Nano Luggage In Optic White Grained Calfskin BNWT
Listing Number: 171986142957
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171986142957?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller says this item is from the Celine factory


----------



## LV&travel

Hi, I really really want to get a Celine Luggage Tote. Please help me!


Item: BNWT Celine Mini Luggage Navy Blue Satinate Goat Leather Black Calf Handle ToteListing 
Number: 391313290156
Seller: vintage_lab
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celine...290156?hash=item5b1c16f3ac:g:Dd4AAOSweW5U~Hk9

I read online that Celine luggage tote's inside is a different fabric, mostly suede. This one is not, is it a different year's model or because this is in Asia? 

Thank you all so much!


----------



## LV&travel

I'm so determined to get an authentic luggage tote and not pay an arm and leg. Here is another one. Thank you!!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Pebbled Leather (Only worn 8 times!!!) 

Number: 181922861121

Seller: matth_s

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...861121?hash=item2a5b729041:g:RDMAAOSw~bFWOqbJ

Thank you!!


----------



## LV&travel

lv&travel said:


> i'm so determined to get an authentic luggage tote and not pay an arm and leg. Here is another one. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage black pebbled leather (only worn 8 times!!!)
> 
> number: 181922861121
> 
> seller: Matth_s
> 
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini...861121?hash=item2a5b729041:g:rdmaaosw~bfwoqbj
> 
> thank you!!


----------



## unoma

nattyt145 said:


> Thanks unoma!


----------



## unoma

loubullen said:


> Hi
> 
> Very grateful if you could take a look at the below and let me know if you think the nano is authentic.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> 
> Seller: Chiara221228
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...142957?hash=item280b2c46ed:g:FTMAAOSwo0JWNnvf



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

beetlebaby said:


> [/I]
> Thank you Unoma!!!
> 
> When you have time what do think of this edge?
> :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191728084851?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> :smile1





beetlebaby said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3179091&stc=1&d=1446772437
> 
> Here are a fe more pics...



Repost and use the correct format


----------



## unoma

thequeenBagHag said:


> Thank you very much!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

supamasn said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

LV&travel said:


> Hi, I really really want to get a Celine Luggage Tote. Please help me!
> 
> 
> Item: BNWT Celine Mini Luggage Navy Blue Satinate Goat Leather Black Calf Handle ToteListing
> Number: 391313290156
> Seller: vintage_lab
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celine...290156?hash=item5b1c16f3ac:g:Dd4AAOSweW5U~Hk9
> 
> I read online that Celine luggage tote's inside is a different fabric, mostly suede. This one is not, is it a different year's model or because this is in Asia?
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

LV&travel said:


> I'm so determined to get an authentic luggage tote and not pay an arm and leg. Here is another one. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Pebbled Leather (Only worn 8 times!!!)
> 
> Number: 181922861121
> 
> Seller: matth_s
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...861121?hash=item2a5b729041:g:RDMAAOSw~bFWOqbJ
> 
> Thank you!!





LV&travel said:


> View attachment 3179335
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179336



Auth


----------



## loubullen

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Thank you!


----------



## rosie4000

Hi I am desperate to get my hands on a real Celine bag.....

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Leather Iconic Handbag
Listing Number: 321913408986
Seller: chandeliermagic2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...408986?hash=item4af388cdda:g:~lcAAOSw5ZBWPL57
Comments: The price seems too good to be true?

Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

rosie4000 said:


> Hi I am desperate to get my hands on a real Celine bag.....
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Leather Iconic Handbag
> Listing Number: 321913408986
> Seller: chandeliermagic2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...408986?hash=item4af388cdda:g:~lcAAOSw5ZBWPL57
> Comments: The price seems too good to be true?
> 
> Many thanks!



You have already answered your question


----------



## rosie4000

unoma said:


> You have already answered your question



Thank Unoma! I guess I need to keep looking


----------



## supamasn

The one I originally posted has been sold . Is this one authentic ? 
Celine mini 
Seller: legaasgerma
Site: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331700196095


----------



## Natarina

Good evening, 

I understand that the format of posts is via eBay auction, however i didn't buy this off an auction site and i would really like to check if this is authentic before i keep it. I would really appreciate any help with authentication!


----------



## donnaleigh83

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine bag from Groupon.

Seller: groupon

Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-celine-cabas-phantom-bag#detail

If I posted this in error, I apologize. It's my first time using the purse forum app. [emoji16]


----------



## lyndysf

Thank you!


----------



## Natarina

Natarina said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I understand that the format of posts is via eBay auction, however i didn't buy this off an auction site and i would really like to check if this is authentic before i keep it. I would really appreciate any help with authentication!



Serial number and zipper
Thank you!!!


----------



## carmennnn

Hi unoma, 

Could I please get help with authenticating this Trapeze:

Item name: Celine Trapeze Medium in Black Suede and Leather Handbag with Silver Hardware
Item No: 252153179084
Seller ID: rocksalotofpolkadots
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252153179084?ul_noapp=true

Additional pics:














Thanks xx


----------



## french affair

Celine Nano
seller: kissik777
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121808552458?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Looks fake to me?


----------



## french affair

zipper marking


----------



## dee0111

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine trapeze in burgundy? 
Its from yahoo japan so I'll post the link in Japanese

Item: Celine Trapeze Burgundy
Listing No.: u88237040
Seller: hirokos0212

Link: http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u88237040

Here is some extra pics from the seller. Hope it helps.
https://box.yahoo.co.jp/guest/viewe...1&uniqid=f3f33d23-3115-484d-9cc5-818e9f9cb038

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Mellee

Hi there, I would love to know if this bag is authentic:

Item: Celine black box bag
Listing #: 171988528347
Seller: fashionablez
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...528347?hash=item280b50acdb:g:6~sAAOSwwbdWOasg

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

loubullen said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

rosie4000 said:


> Thank Unoma! I guess I need to keep looking



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

supamasn said:


> The one I originally posted has been sold . Is this one authentic ?
> Celine mini
> Seller: legaasgerma
> Site: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331700196095


eBay item number:331700196095

Auth


----------



## unoma

Natarina said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I understand that the format of posts is via eBay auction, however i didn't buy this off an auction site and i would really like to check if this is authentic before i keep it. I would really appreciate any help with authentication!





Natarina said:


> Serial number and zipper
> Thank you!!!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

carmennnn said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Could I please get help with authenticating this Trapeze:
> 
> Item name: Celine Trapeze Medium in Black Suede and Leather Handbag with Silver Hardware
> Item No: 252153179084
> Seller ID: rocksalotofpolkadots
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252153179084?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Additional pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks xx


Fake


----------



## unoma

french affair said:


> Celine Nano
> seller: kissik777
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/121808552458?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Looks fake to me?





french affair said:


> zipper marking



Fake


----------



## unoma

dee0111 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this Celine trapeze in burgundy?
> Its from yahoo japan so I'll post the link in Japanese
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Burgundy
> Listing No.: u88237040
> Seller: hirokos0212
> 
> Link: http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u88237040
> 
> Here is some extra pics from the seller. Hope it helps.
> https://box.yahoo.co.jp/guest/viewe...1&uniqid=f3f33d23-3115-484d-9cc5-818e9f9cb038
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



Serial number, zipper marking and imprint


----------



## unoma

Mellee said:


> Hi there, I would love to know if this bag is authentic:
> 
> Item: Celine black box bag
> Listing #: 171988528347
> Seller: fashionablez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...528347?hash=item280b50acdb:g:6~sAAOSwwbdWOasg
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## dee0111

unoma said:


> Serial number, zipper marking and imprint


Thank you for replying!
I think I can only post those pics after I receive the bag a couple days later.
*Fingers crossed


----------



## shb

Hi, 

I've just ordered this from hardly ever worn it website 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
& have a bad feeling. Could you please give me your opinion.

Many thanks


----------



## Melw5480

Hello! Could you pls help me authenticate this bag? Thanks for your help!

Item: vintage Celine black box bag
eBay Listing number:331632584066
Seller: glamorous-japan
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331632584066?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## yudatx

Hello,

Could someone kindly authenticate this Celine Micro Burgundy with blue lining limited runway edition.

Item: Celine Burgundy with blue lining
Seller: drmichelecoop
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-ED-...GUNDY-W-BLUE-RARE-W-STORE-TAGS-/291607034466?

I have some detailed pics from seller.
Very worried about the sticking on the inside and also the tag looks fake.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/aqjwc42x9bx5yox/AACE63lgaNB3podhnDr0JGBpa?dl=0


----------



## unoma

yudatx said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone kindly authenticate this Celine Micro Burgundy with blue lining limited runway edition.
> 
> Item: Celine Burgundy with blue lining
> Seller: drmichelecoop
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-ED-...GUNDY-W-BLUE-RARE-W-STORE-TAGS-/291607034466?
> 
> I have some detailed pics from seller.
> Very worried about the sticking on the inside and also the tag looks fake.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/aqjwc42x9bx5yox/AACE63lgaNB3podhnDr0JGBpa?dl=0



Fake


----------



## unoma

Melw5480 said:


> Hello! Could you pls help me authenticate this bag? Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: vintage Celine black box bag
> eBay Listing number:331632584066
> Seller: glamorous-japan
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331632584066?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just ordered this from hardly ever worn it website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & have a bad feeling. Could you please give me your opinion.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182003
> View attachment 3182004
> View attachment 3182005
> View attachment 3182007
> View attachment 3182008


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## JY1217

shb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just ordered this from hardly ever worn it website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & have a bad feeling. Could you please give me your opinion.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182003
> View attachment 3182004
> View attachment 3182005
> View attachment 3182007
> View attachment 3182008



I can still see the auction page, only it said "it's been sold" 
you can post the link of this auction in correct format then maybe unoma can help.....


----------



## favesLV

Hi,  kindly please help authenticate this Celine Nano luggage tote from EBay. I'm kinda desperate to get one ata low price. Thank you.

Item: Auth Celine Nano Luggage Black Grain Handbag
Item #: 291609503004
Seller: monidson85
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291609503004


----------



## dee0111

Hello! Its me again. Could you pls help me authenticate this bag? Thanks for your help!

Item: Celine trapeze bag
Listing number: g163947908
Seller: j00v1961
Link: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g163947908


----------



## beetlebaby

Hi Unoma

I bought the last phantom, but then there was suspicious things happening with the seller and ebay told me not to pay.
So disappointing after i have been searching for so long and missed out on 2 others.
I found one more, but what irks me is that the seller won't take questions

could you please have a look at this one when you have a chance. ?

Ebay
Celine Phantom Luggage, Camel
seller: sjk999
item number : 231739257691
link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231739257691?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you so much!


----------



## Melw5480

unoma said:


> Need to see imprint, serial number and zipper marking


Hi unoma, 

Thanks for the quick reply!!!
I got the extra pictures from the seller.
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/umEAAOSwAYtWQWWK/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/WTAAAOSw7hRWQWWQ/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/2sUAAOSwYHxWQWWU/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

Thanks!


----------



## Mellee

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma,

The seller says that there is no serial number. SHe did send me the following zipper pics and also said that the zipper has a 'S' on it.


----------



## Vtique

Hi,
Could anyone help authenticate this nano for me? Much appreciated.

Bag: Celine Nano Luggage in black
Ebay ID: 161882128230
Seller: hillcrest21

http://my.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...eBayNextSelling&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MESEX


----------



## unoma

Vtique said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help authenticate this nano for me? Much appreciated.
> 
> Bag: Celine Nano Luggage in black
> Ebay ID: 161882128230
> Seller: hillcrest21
> 
> http://my.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...eBayNextSelling&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MESEX



Fake


----------



## unoma

beetlebaby said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> I bought the last phantom, but then there was suspicious things happening with the seller and ebay told me not to pay.
> So disappointing after i have been searching for so long and missed out on 2 others.
> I found one more, but what irks me is that the seller won't take questions
> 
> could you please have a look at this one when you have a chance. ?
> 
> Ebay
> Celine Phantom Luggage, Camel
> seller: sjk999
> item number : 231739257691
> link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231739257691?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you so much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Melw5480 said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!!!
> I got the extra pictures from the seller.
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/umEAAOSwAYtWQWWK/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/WTAAAOSw7hRWQWWQ/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/2sUAAOSwYHxWQWWU/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> Thanks!



Auction link? And i need to see serial number


----------



## unoma

dee0111 said:


> Hello! Its me again. Could you pls help me authenticate this bag? Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze bag
> Listing number: g163947908
> Seller: j00v1961
> Link: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g163947908



Auth


----------



## unoma

favesLV said:


> Hi,  kindly please help authenticate this Celine Nano luggage tote from EBay. I'm kinda desperate to get one ata low price. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Auth Celine Nano Luggage Black Grain Handbag
> Item #: 291609503004
> Seller: monidson85
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291609503004



Fake


----------



## unoma

Mellee said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> The seller says that there is no serial number. SHe did send me the following zipper pics and also said that the zipper has a 'S' on it.
> 
> View attachment 3183301
> 
> View attachment 3183302
> 
> View attachment 3183303



NEED to see the making. Bag looks off to me


----------



## Vtique

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you for the super fast reply!

How can I tell? As this seemed okay to me when comparing to others, is there something I should look out for??

Thanks.


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate this Celine Edge

Item: Celine Edge Bag Leather Handbag Medium Retails $2,800
Listing No.:  262135868568
seller: laurar1008
working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge-Bag-Leather-Handbag-Medium-Retails-2-800-/262135868568?
Comments:  I've asked the seller to post additional pictures of the serial number and the zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate this Celine Edge
> 
> Item: Celine Edge Bag Leather Handbag Medium Retails $2,800
> Listing No.:  262135868568
> seller: laurar1008
> working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge-Bag-Leather-Handbag-Medium-Retails-2-800-/262135868568?
> Comments:  I've asked the seller to post additional pictures of the serial number and the zipper marking



Need to see additional pictures of the serial number and the zipper marking


----------



## Melw5480

unoma said:


> Auction link? And i need to see serial number


 Sorry, here is the auction link and original post.


Item: vintage Celine black box bag
eBay Listing number:331632584066
 Seller: glamorous-japan
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331632584066...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 

Extra photos:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/umEAAOSwAYtWQWWK/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/WTAAAOSw7hRWQWWQ/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTI4MFg5NjA=/z/2sUAAOSwYHxWQWWU/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


The seller said there is no serial code because it is vintage...


Thanks!!!


----------



## JFS1

Hi, could you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag?  

Item: Celine Trapeze Sky Blue Suede Dark Green & Plum Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 201390245534
Seller: pumpsandkicks
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: please additional attached photos


----------



## Baghera

unoma said:


> Need to see additional pictures of the serial number and the zipper marking



Thanks, seller emailed back saying this particular bag didn't have attached serial number and that not all Celine bags do.  She did send pictures of the zipper markings I am trying to attach here.


----------



## unoma

JFS1 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Sky Blue Suede Dark Green & Plum Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 201390245534
> Seller: pumpsandkicks
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: please additional attached photos



Auth


----------



## Baghera

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much


----------



## unoma

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate this Celine Edge
> 
> Item: Celine Edge Bag Leather Handbag Medium Retails $2,800
> Listing No.:  262135868568
> seller: laurar1008
> working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge-Bag-Leather-Handbag-Medium-Retails-2-800-/262135868568?
> Comments:  I've asked the seller to post additional pictures of the serial number and the zipper marking





Baghera said:


> Thanks, seller emailed back saying this particular bag didn't have attached serial number and that not all Celine bags do.  She did send pictures of the zipper markings I am trying to attach here.



Looks good but ask for serial number


----------



## theGibbler

Quote: Hi, I have two bags I wish to get authenticated; I have posted info about them both individually in separate replies. 

Item: Celine Suede Blue Medium Luggage Handbag
Listing Number: 181929581532
Seller: mensconcepts
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181929581532
Comments: I would love to get your feedback!


----------



## theGibbler

Quote: Hi, I have two bags I wish to get authenticated; I have posted info about them both individually in separate replies. 

Item: Celine Boston Tote bag
Listing Number: 181927895202
Seller: valerialozovan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181927895202?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I would love to get your feedback, thank you!


----------



## zergling

Please help me authenticate this nano, really really appreciate it!

Serial number is F-MP-0123


----------



## msohm

Hello! I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag =).

Item: Celine Mini Belt
Listing number: 181929422864
Seller: sale4younyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...422864?hash=item2a5bd6b010:g:G1UAAOSw7hRWPPFK

Comments: I did ask for more pictures but she didn't post the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Purseaddict78

Hi can you authenticate this Celine for me? Thank you!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage NWT Tricolor Black White Camel
Item number: 321897195731
Seller: tootlesmcgee 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731
Comments: I was wondering about its authenticity because all the pictures I see of this bag online the leather has a shine to it. In the pictures you can see that the leather looks more matte. I thought maybe it was the quality of the pictures but I have received the bag and the leather is lacking it's shine&#128533; I know its a 2011 Celine...maybe it needs some TLC?


----------



## Fashionablez

unoma said:


> NEED to see the making. Bag looks off to me



Hi Unoma, 

This is Fashionablez from eBay. I am the seller of the Celine Classic Box Bag that Mellee was asking about. I am personally a little offended that this was written off as "looking off" by you. 

Can you kindly clarify what you mean by the MAKE of the bag? I am happy to take all the pictures you'd like because this is, beyond a doubt, 100% authentic. I bought this myself from a Celine store in the U.S. a couple months ago. Unless you're suggesting that the Celine stores are now selling fakes...? 

Here's the link to my listing if you're interested in taking a closer look. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...RISTINE-/171988528347?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Warm regards,
Fashionablez


----------



## bekiii

Item:Celine Taupe Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag color Dune

Listing Number:252165329303

Seller:alley2244

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252165329303?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Commentslease find the attached picture of the zipper and strap. Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## callmecaptain51

Just bought this bag on eBay, please help authenticate! Any insight appreciated, thank you!

Item: Celine mini luggage pebbled/drummed black tote
Listing Number: 181922009234 (eBay item number)
Seller: luxurysecondspring
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...gTjJhuJm894P09xASkDos%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Pictures attached. Thank you!


----------



## thecollegekid24

Item: Celine Nano
I don't have a link or number as I purchased the item so there no longer is a listing. Please if you could authenticate my bag, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Quote: Hi, I have two bags I wish to get authenticated; I have posted info about them both individually in separate replies.
> 
> Item: Celine Suede Blue Medium Luggage Handbag
> Listing Number: 181929581532
> Seller: mensconcepts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181929581532
> Comments: I would love to get your feedback!



Fake


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Quote: Hi, I have two bags I wish to get authenticated; I have posted info about them both individually in separate replies.
> 
> Item: Celine Boston Tote bag
> Listing Number: 181927895202
> Seller: valerialozovan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181927895202?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I would love to get your feedback, thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

zergling said:


> Please help me authenticate this nano, really really appreciate it!
> 
> Serial number is F-MP-0123


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

ihalhaiha said:


> Hello! I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag =).
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt
> Listing number: 181929422864
> Seller: sale4younyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...422864?hash=item2a5bd6b010:g:G1UAAOSw7hRWPPFK
> 
> Comments: I did ask for more pictures but she didn't post the bottom of the bag.



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Purseaddict78 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this Celine for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage NWT Tricolor Black White Camel
> Item number: 321897195731
> Seller: tootlesmcgee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731
> Comments: I was wondering about its authenticity because all the pictures I see of this bag online the leather has a shine to it. In the pictures you can see that the leather looks more matte. I thought maybe it was the quality of the pictures but I have received the bag and the leather is lacking it's shine&#128533; I know its a 2011 Celine...maybe it needs some TLC?



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bekiii said:


> Item:Celine Taupe Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag color Dune
> 
> Listing Number:252165329303
> 
> Seller:alley2244
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252165329303?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Commentslease find the attached picture of the zipper and strap. Thank you for your help in advance!
> View attachment 3185808
> View attachment 3185809
> View attachment 3185810
> View attachment 3185813
> View attachment 3185814
> View attachment 3185815



Fake


----------



## unoma

callmecaptain51 said:


> Just bought this bag on eBay, please help authenticate! Any insight appreciated, thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage pebbled/drummed black tote
> Listing Number: 181922009234 (eBay item number)
> Seller: luxurysecondspring
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...gTjJhuJm894P09xASkDos%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Pictures attached. Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

thecollegekid24 said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> I don't have a link or number as I purchased the item so there no longer is a listing. Please if you could authenticate my bag, I'd appreciate it.
> View attachment 3186153
> View attachment 3186154
> View attachment 3186155
> View attachment 3186157
> View attachment 3186158
> View attachment 3186159
> View attachment 3186162


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Fashionablez said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> This is Fashionablez from eBay. I am the seller of the Celine Classic Box Bag that Mellee was asking about. I am personally a little offended that this was written off as "looking off" by you.
> 
> Can you kindly clarify what you mean by the MAKE of the bag? I am happy to take all the pictures you'd like because this is, beyond a doubt, 100% authentic. I bought this myself from a Celine store in the U.S. a couple months ago. Unless you're suggesting that the Celine stores are now selling fakes...?
> 
> Here's the link to my listing if you're interested in taking a closer look. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...RISTINE-/171988528347?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Warm regards,
> Fashionablez



Pls include photos of the zipper marking and the serial number imprinted on the bag.


----------



## dee0111

unoma said:


> Serial number, zipper marking and imprint



Thank you for authenticate the other bag, unoma!
Here comes the pics that i've just taken


























and here's the original link
http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u88237040
https://box.yahoo.co.jp/guest/viewer...5-818e9f9cb038

Thank you again in advance!


----------



## phoebspeebs

Hey guys, thinking about buying this bag on eBay, can I please have some help authenticating it. Thanks!(:

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote, Black Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 121812694345
Seller: stegaipam 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...8dd7f4e&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=252166388740


----------



## unoma

dee0111 said:


> Thank you for authenticate the other bag, unoma!
> Here comes the pics that i've just taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the original link
> http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u88237040
> https://box.yahoo.co.jp/guest/viewer...5-818e9f9cb038
> 
> Thank you again in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

phoebspeebs said:


> Hey guys, thinking about buying this bag on eBay, can I please have some help authenticating it. Thanks!(:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote, Black Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 121812694345
> Seller: stegaipam
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...8dd7f4e&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=252166388740



Fake


----------



## Purseaddict78

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Hi thank you so much for your response...here are the pictures of the serial number and the zipper. Also the price tag is still attached to it. She bought it at Jeffrey's in NYC in 2011. I don't know how to add multiple pictures at a time...sorry

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731


----------



## Purseaddict78

Purseaddict78 said:


> Hi thank you so much for your response...here are the pictures of the serial number and the zipper. Also the price tag is still attached to it. She bought it at Jeffrey's in NYC in 2011. I don't know how to add multiple pictures at a time...sorry



Here is second picture
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731


----------



## Purseaddict78

Purseaddict78 said:


> Here is second picture


 This is the picture of the price tag from Jeffrey's on it...

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731


----------



## thecollegekid24

Here some additional details I gathered. 

Seller:ebbeus.bizzgxk

Listing number: 191729680555

Comments:The seller is no longer a registered member on eBay. I purchased the bag for $860 and she said it was from the celine boutique. The serial number is the same as the one above and it is FMP-0123. Please help me out I'm a college student hoping that I wasn't ripped off. I tried getting the link but it's telling the listing is no longer available.


----------



## mommyjoys

Sorry, my request was already authenticated in a previous post by another member.

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

thecollegekid24 said:


> Here some additional details I gathered.
> 
> Seller:ebbeus.bizzgxk
> 
> Listing number: 191729680555
> 
> Comments:The seller is no longer a registered member on eBay. I purchased the bag for $860 and she said it was from the celine boutique. The serial number is the same as the one above and it is FMP-0123. Please help me out I'm a college student hoping that I wasn't ripped off. I tried getting the link but it's telling the listing is no longer available.


Hey, I took a look from the pictures you submitted and honestly, authentic Céline bags do not come with tags with the plastic attachment on top.


----------



## Sophia

thecollegekid24 said:


> Here some additional details I gathered.
> 
> Seller:ebbeus.bizzgxk
> 
> Listing number: 191729680555
> 
> Comments:The seller is no longer a registered member on eBay. I purchased the bag for $860 and she said it was from the celine boutique. The serial number is the same as the one above and it is FMP-0123. Please help me out I'm a college student hoping that I wasn't ripped off. I tried getting the link but it's telling the listing is no longer available.


The font of the silver heat stamping on the front of the bag is also too thin. I'm so sorry! Hopefully you can get your money back!


----------



## LadyCupid

Hi,
Could someone please help to authenticate this please? Thank you in advance. 

Name: Celine nano beige with pink piping
Links: https://poshmark.com/listing/Gorgeous-Celine-Luggage-Nano-Beige-Pink-Trim-559d8f0cbcfac747fa02205f
Seller: deerkatie
Listing number: NA


----------



## LadyCupid

yodaling1 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please help to authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: Celine nano beige with pink piping
> Links: https://poshmark.com/listing/Gorgeous-Celine-Luggage-Nano-Beige-Pink-Trim-559d8f0cbcfac747fa02205f
> Seller: deerkatie
> Listing number: NA



More pics. Sorry,


----------



## thecollegekid24

Item:Celine Coin Purse
Listing Number:252138533541
Sellerrimefashion
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-coin-purse-key-ring-bi-color-Lime-green-lamb-skin-/252138533541?
Comments: I need help authenticating the product as they are shipping it to right now! Thanks in advance!


----------



## thecollegekid24

Item: Celine nano
Listing Number:391319402379
Seller:beyondfashion808
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLAC...402379?hash=item5b1c74378b:g:27MAAOSwHjNV~zbD
Comments:I would love to know if this is real as I am looking to purchase it. Thank you!!


----------



## ahoyitsvictoria

Hello Celine Authenticators! Could you please authenticate the following? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Vermillion Red Celine Nano Luggage Tote 
Listing Number: 171992945646
Seller: chiara221288
Link: *CLICK*


----------



## unoma

Purseaddict78 said:


> Hi thank you so much for your response...here are the pictures of the serial number and the zipper. Also the price tag is still attached to it. She bought it at Jeffrey's in NYC in 2011. I don't know how to add multiple pictures at a time...sorry
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731





Purseaddict78 said:


> Here is second picture
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731



Auth


----------



## Purseaddict78

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much!


----------



## dee0111

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much unoma!!


----------



## jessicasmith222

Hello. I am actually selling a Celine on eBay and someone messaged me that they thought it might be fake. I am selling this for someone else who claims it is real but I don't want to do anything illegal if it is not. Do you mind authenticating it? 

My listing is.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...ardware-/371486341955?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


I am the seller Jessica Smith
My ebay name is encorecoutureatlanta


----------



## shb

Hi, 
Can you please help me with this bag currently up for sale. Thank you so much

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...986059?hash=item25b109988b:g:5HYAAOSwu-BWQlu4


----------



## seppala.johanna

Auth or fake?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/white-leather-handbag-trapeze-celine-1775370.shtml

Vestiaire Collective

White leather Handbag Trapeze 

Seller Olivia 

Reference 1775370


----------



## unoma

Purseaddict78 said:


> This is the picture of the price tag from Jeffrey's on it...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321897195731



Serial number and zipper marking
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

thecollegekid24 said:


> Here some additional details I gathered.
> 
> Seller:ebbeus.bizzgxk
> 
> Listing number: 191729680555
> 
> Comments:The seller is no longer a registered member on eBay. I purchased the bag for $860 and she said it was from the celine boutique. The serial number is the same as the one above and it is FMP-0123. Please help me out I'm a college student hoping that I wasn't ripped off. I tried getting the link but it's telling the listing is no longer available.



Auction has been removed


----------



## unoma

yodaling1 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please help to authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: Celine nano beige with pink piping
> Links: https://poshmark.com/listing/Gorgeous-Celine-Luggage-Nano-Beige-Pink-Trim-559d8f0cbcfac747fa02205f
> Seller: deerkatie
> Listing number: NA





yodaling1 said:


> More pics. Sorry,



Fake


----------



## unoma

thecollegekid24 said:


> Item:Celine Coin Purse
> Listing Number:252138533541
> Sellerrimefashion
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-coin-purse-key-ring-bi-color-Lime-green-lamb-skin-/252138533541?
> Comments: I need help authenticating the product as they are shipping it to right now! Thanks in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

thecollegekid24 said:


> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number:391319402379
> Seller:beyondfashion808
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLAC...402379?hash=item5b1c74378b:g:27MAAOSwHjNV~zbD
> Comments:I would love to know if this is real as I am looking to purchase it. Thank you!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

ahoyitsvictoria said:


> Hello Celine Authenticators! Could you please authenticate the following? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Vermillion Red Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 171992945646
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: *CLICK*



Auth


----------



## unoma

Purseaddict78 said:


> Thank you so much!





dee0111 said:


> Thank you so much unoma!!


----------



## celiphan

Hello 

Can you authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine Phantom Red Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 321918441288
Seller: dianbyra 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321918441288?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

shb said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me with this bag currently up for sale. Thank you so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...986059?hash=item25b109988b:g:5HYAAOSwu-BWQlu4



Pls use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## ahoyitsvictoria

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks Unoma!


----------



## annie819

Hi - can you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Trapeze 
Listing Number: 181921079951
Seller: luxurysecondspring
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...PDicRhY75Ogp6Cw3O8eH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:I was interested in this bag and the seller will be relisting 

The seller provided additional photos which I have uploaded here:
https://goo.gl/photos/hB4n99QSxdCYSLCa9

Thanks for your help!


----------



## msohm

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking



Thanks so much unoma! Thank you for taking the time to authenticate most of the bags here in general!

PS. I've asked and she said she would but hasn't yet. I guess I won't count on it and try for another.


----------



## msohm

I would appreciate help authenticating this listing as well !

Item: Celine belt bag
Seller: peaupache20
Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17

Comments: I asked for more photos and here are the ones she sent. She also sent me a photo of the original receipt which I haven't included below.








Thank you again!!


----------



## LadyCupid

unoma said:


> Fake



Hi, 
May I ask if it is fake because it never came in this size or there are inconsistencies on the bag that you think is fake?


----------



## Piarpreet

yodaling1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask if it is fake because it never came in this size or there are inconsistencies on the bag that you think is fake?




She cant tell you. Manufacturers of fakes can access this info. She can only say fake or auth


----------



## LadyCupid

Piarpreet said:


> She cant tell you. Manufacturers of fakes can access this info. She can only say fake or auth



I wasn't trying to ask for specific/details on the bag that Is not authentic. Just wanted to at least know was it because of the nano size as seller assures it is authentic since bought from Celine boutique in Hawaii. Thank you.


----------



## msohm

ihalhaiha said:


> Hello! I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag =).
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt
> Listing number: 181929422864
> Seller: sale4younyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...422864?hash=item2a5bd6b010:g:G1UAAOSw7hRWPPFK
> 
> Comments: I did ask for more pictures but she didn't post the bottom of the bag.





Here is the zipper marking! Thanks again!


----------



## msohm

ihalhaiha said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating this listing as well !
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Seller: peaupache20
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17
> 
> Comments: I asked for more photos and here are the ones she sent. She also sent me a photo of the original receipt which I haven't included below.
> View attachment 3187518
> View attachment 3187519
> View attachment 3187520
> View attachment 3187521
> View attachment 3187526
> View attachment 3187527
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!




I asked for 3 more pictures as well:






Also, I'd like to note that this listing on eBay from seller fashionablez (http://m.ebay.com/itm/171998824533) has a few identical photos to the poshmark listing. Peaupache20 said she does not sell on eBay so they are not the same people.


----------



## LadyCupid

Hi,
Another authentication needed please. Thank you. 

Name:CELINE Nano Luggage Beige/Fluo Pink Bag No Mini Trapeze Phantom Micro

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-CELINE...375028?hash=item1ea7088fb4:g:CfUAAOSwcdBWRaym

Seller: porp_it2014
Listing number: 131651375028


----------



## JY1217

Hi unoma, would you help me on this

Item: Celine two-tone lambskin cross body
Listing: 2161100149339
Seller:  Brandoff 
Link: http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...brand=150&rank=&key_sh=&min_price=&max_price=

Comments:  i have not seen this style before....they don't have enough pics, but I went to the store again. No zipper marking on both zippers. The serial tag, I think it's s-pa-1110, made in Italy under it. If these info are not enough I will try to get the pics. 



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JuliaZoe

Deleted


----------



## ahoyitsvictoria

Hello Celine Authenticators! Could you please authenticate the following? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Vermillion Tri-Color Celine Nano Luggage Tote 
Listing Number: 172000100236
Seller: chiara221288
Link: *CLICK*


----------



## pennypie

I think it's fake, but just want to be sure. Someday I'll find my Edge!

Item:Celine "Edge" Calfskin Top Handle Bag in Wine
Listing Number: 252164875842
Seller: coursmirabeau
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge...875842?hash=item3ab632a642:g:NdAAAOSw5VFWQirZ
Comments: She says she got it from Bluefly, but I'm unsure. 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/nBcAAOSwiwVWRfZ1/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/SbgAAOSwvt1WRfWy/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


----------



## tin71524

Hello ladies! Please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze for me:
Celine Trapeze Small
Seller: @luvhighfashion (Poshmark)
No item number
Link to post: http://******/1PJw0mb
Comments: here are additional pics sent to me via email 

Please let me know if you need anything else. Truly appreciate your help!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## tin71524

Ladies! Another one that I need help in authenticating...please?! 

Celine Belt bag
Seller in Posh: shayfbaby
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Belt-Bag-with-strapsmall-Authentic-56485e8f4e67482b180106d1

Additional pics sent to me:

IMG_1048.JPG
IMG_1052.JPG
IMG_1050.JPG
IMG_5968.jpeg
IMG_1049.JPG


----------



## unoma

Purseaddict78 said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

dee0111 said:


> Thank you so much unoma!!


----------



## unoma

celiphan said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine Phantom Red Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 321918441288
> Seller: dianbyra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321918441288?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auction removed


----------



## unoma

ahoyitsvictoria said:


> Thanks Unoma!


----------



## unoma

annie819 said:


> Hi - can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 181921079951
> Seller: luxurysecondspring
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...PDicRhY75Ogp6Cw3O8eH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:I was interested in this bag and the seller will be relisting
> 
> The seller provided additional photos which I have uploaded here:
> https://goo.gl/photos/hB4n99QSxdCYSLCa9
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Fake


----------



## unoma

ihalhaiha said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating this listing as well !
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Seller: peaupache20
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17
> 
> Comments: I asked for more photos and here are the ones she sent. She also sent me a photo of the original receipt which I haven't included below.
> View attachment 3187518
> View attachment 3187519
> View attachment 3187520
> View attachment 3187521
> View attachment 3187526
> View attachment 3187527
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

yodaling1 said:


> Hi,
> Another authentication needed please. Thank you.
> 
> Name:CELINE Nano Luggage Beige/Fluo Pink Bag No Mini Trapeze Phantom Micro
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-CELINE...375028?hash=item1ea7088fb4:g:CfUAAOSwcdBWRaym
> 
> Seller: porp_it2014
> Listing number: 131651375028





yodaling1 said:


> Hi,
> May I ask if it is fake because it never came in this size or there are inconsistencies on the bag that you think is fake?





yodaling1 said:


> I wasn't trying to ask for specific/details on the bag that Is not authentic. Just wanted to at least know was it because of the nano size as seller assures it is authentic since bought from Celine boutique in Hawaii. Thank you.



The bag is an overall Fake.


----------



## unoma

ihalhaiha said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating this listing as well !
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Seller: peaupache20
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17
> 
> Comments: I asked for more photos and here are the ones she sent. She also sent me a photo of the original receipt which I haven't included below.
> View attachment 3187518
> View attachment 3187519
> View attachment 3187520
> View attachment 3187521
> View attachment 3187526
> View attachment 3187527
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!





ihalhaiha said:


> Here is the zipper marking! Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 3187976





ihalhaiha said:


> I asked for 3 more pictures as well:
> 
> View attachment 3187980
> View attachment 3187982
> View attachment 3187984
> 
> 
> Also, I'd like to note that this listing on eBay from seller fashionablez (http://m.ebay.com/itm/171998824533) has a few identical photos to the poshmark listing. Peaupache20 said she does not sell on eBay so they are not the same people.



Auth


----------



## unoma

yodaling1 said:


> Hi,
> Another authentication needed please. Thank you.
> 
> Name:CELINE Nano Luggage Beige/Fluo Pink Bag No Mini Trapeze Phantom Micro
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-CELINE...375028?hash=item1ea7088fb4:g:CfUAAOSwcdBWRaym
> 
> Seller: porp_it2014
> Listing number: 131651375028



Fake


----------



## unoma

ahoyitsvictoria said:


> Hello Celine Authenticators! Could you please authenticate the following? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Vermillion Tri-Color Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 172000100236
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: *CLICK*



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17200010023...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=172000100236&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

pennypie said:


> I think it's fake, but just want to be sure. Someday I'll find my Edge!
> 
> Item:Celine "Edge" Calfskin Top Handle Bag in Wine
> Listing Number: 252164875842
> Seller: coursmirabeau
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge...875842?hash=item3ab632a642:g:NdAAAOSw5VFWQirZ
> Comments: She says she got it from Bluefly, but I'm unsure.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/nBcAAOSwiwVWRfZ1/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/SbgAAOSwvt1WRfWy/$_12.JPG?set_id=2



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tin71524 said:


> Ladies! Another one that I need help in authenticating...please?!
> 
> Celine Belt bag
> Seller in Posh: shayfbaby
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Belt-Bag-with-strapsmall-Authentic-56485e8f4e67482b180106d1
> 
> Additional pics sent to me:
> 
> IMG_1048.JPG
> IMG_1052.JPG
> IMG_1050.JPG
> IMG_5968.jpeg
> IMG_1049.JPG



Fake


----------



## tin71524

Thank you, unoma!

Did you get a chance to check on the Trapeze? Here is the link again, just in case...

http://******/1PJw0mb


----------



## tin71524

Please help authenticate this one:

Celine Medium Tie Bag - Taupe
Seller in Tardesy (and Poshmark as well): Nicole (@nikki14335)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-New-Cline-Medium-Tie-Bag-560c9f147eb29f8bee000e30 AND
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-celine-tote-bag-tan-8249701/

THANKS!!


----------



## unoma

...


----------



## unoma

ihalhaiha said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating this listing as well !
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Seller: peaupache20
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17
> 
> Comments: I asked for more photos and here are the ones she sent. She also sent me a photo of the original receipt which I haven't included below.
> View attachment 3187518
> View attachment 3187519
> View attachment 3187520
> View attachment 3187521
> View attachment 3187526
> View attachment 3187527
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!





ihalhaiha said:


> Here is the zipper marking! Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 3187976





ihalhaiha said:


> I asked for 3 more pictures as well:
> 
> View attachment 3187980
> View attachment 3187982
> View attachment 3187984
> 
> 
> Also, I'd like to note that this listing on eBay from seller fashionablez (http://m.ebay.com/itm/171998824533) has a few identical photos to the poshmark listing. Peaupache20 said she does not sell on eBay so they are not the same people.


I do not think they are the same seller because the serial number and zipper marking arent the same.

This ebay bag is a FAKE
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171998824533


----------



## tin71524

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## tin71524

tin71524 said:


> Hello ladies! Please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze for me:
> Celine Trapeze Small
> Seller: @luvhighfashion (Poshmark)
> No item number
> Link to post: http://******/1PJw0mb
> Comments: here are additional pics sent to me via email
> 
> Please let me know if you need anything else. Truly appreciate your help!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Hello ladies! Can someone help authenticate this one, please? I would appreciate it very much...


----------



## tin71524

tin71524 said:


> Please help authenticate this one:
> 
> Celine Medium Tie Bag - Taupe
> Seller in Tardesy (and Poshmark as well): Nicole (@nikki14335)
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-New-Cline-Medium-Tie-Bag-560c9f147eb29f8bee000e30 AND
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-celine-tote-bag-tan-8249701/
> 
> THANKS!!


Help with this one, too, please? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## MissJulia

Hallo hope I am doing this correct I need my bag to be identified, it is the celine trio bag. Thanks so much in advance 

http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3923_zpsbo08q0kd.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3920_zpsfghngl2s.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3917_zps6zbu4z5t.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3912_zpsiflqmix2.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3911_zpsgtxfyyef.jpg


----------



## msohm

ihalhaiha said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating this listing as well !
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Seller: peaupache20
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17
> 
> Comments: I asked for more photos and here are the ones she sent. She also sent me a photo of the original receipt which I haven't included below.
> View attachment 3187518
> View attachment 3187519
> View attachment 3187520
> View attachment 3187521
> View attachment 3187526
> View attachment 3187527
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!







ihalhaiha said:


> I asked for 3 more pictures as well:
> 
> View attachment 3187980
> View attachment 3187982
> View attachment 3187984
> 
> 
> Also, I'd like to note that this listing on eBay from seller fashionablez (http://m.ebay.com/itm/171998824533) has a few identical photos to the poshmark listing. Peaupache20 said she does not sell on eBay so they are not the same people.







unoma said:


> I do not think they are the same seller because the serial number and zipper marking arent the same.
> 
> This ebay bag is a FAKE
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171998824533




Hi unoma!

Thanks so much for taking the time to look into that!! The eBay seller (fashionablez) changed the photos of her listing recently. Beforehand, she was using two of the poshmark seller's photos. I just wanted people to be aware =). I think she's on the forum too, so maybe she can explain herself..?

I purchased the poshmark one I posted before with the extra photos (I posted two belt bags from two different sellers: peaupache20 on poshmark and sale4younyc on eBay).

I'm going to consolidate peaupache20's pictures in one post(which you already helped me with.. thank you!). Her receipt (not pictured) said it was purchased from Galleries Lafayette. Unless I confused you too much, I believe you said that one was authentic. So sorry for all of that!


Item: Celine belt bag
Seller: peaupache20
Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17

Additional photos:


----------



## BagLady000

Item: Celine White Cabas

Seller: gbalooch

Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Celine-Cabas-Bag-/121812432686?hash=item1c5c96372e:g:v~8AAOSw37tWEY7y

Comments: I didn't see this one listed yet so I think I'm ok to post this. Please tell me if this looks legitimate to you. Thanks so much!


----------



## sarahxx14

Hi, 

Can someone help to authenticate this listing?

Item: Celine Belt
Listing Number:221940465678 
Seller: teatrodimoda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221940465678?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I've messaged seller twice for more photos but no reply till now and I really like this bag hence need help for someone to authenticate it, thank you!!


----------



## nyc4ever

Item: Celine hot pink trio
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...dy-bags/celine-small-trio-crossbody-bag-24-25

Hi everyone. I bought this trio bag off the consignment site TheRealReal and I am worried it is fake. There is no serial number at all.. Here are some pics


----------



## nyc4ever

Found the serial number tag:


----------



## Piarpreet

Authentic Celine Nano Luggage in Lipstick Jungle Red
seller:curt-phili
item: 272045397556
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...K9scVEuopZDw8tCqHuTe8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


i won auction but just wanted to double check before she ships


----------



## unoma

Piarpreet said:


> Authentic Celine Nano Luggage in Lipstick Jungle Red
> seller:curt-phili
> item: 272045397556
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...K9scVEuopZDw8tCqHuTe8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> i won auction but just wanted to double check before she ships



Fake


----------



## unoma

nyc4ever said:


> Item: Celine hot pink trio
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...dy-bags/celine-small-trio-crossbody-bag-24-25
> 
> Hi everyone. I bought this trio bag off the consignment site TheRealReal and I am worried it is fake. There is no serial number at all.. Here are some pics





nyc4ever said:


> Found the serial number tag:



Auth


----------



## unoma

sarahxx14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help to authenticate this listing?
> 
> Item: Celine Belt
> Listing Number:221940465678
> Seller: teatrodimoda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221940465678?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I've messaged seller twice for more photos but no reply till now and I really like this bag hence need help for someone to authenticate it, thank you!!



Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

BagLady000 said:


> Item: Celine White Cabas
> 
> Seller: gbalooch
> 
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Celine-Cabas-Bag-/121812432686?hash=item1c5c96372e:g:v~8AAOSw37tWEY7y
> 
> Comments: I didn't see this one listed yet so I think I'm ok to post this. Please tell me if this looks legitimate to you. Thanks so much!


Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ihalhaiha said:


> Hi unoma!
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to look into that!! The eBay seller (fashionablez) changed the photos of her listing recently. Beforehand, she was using two of the poshmark seller's photos. I just wanted people to be aware =). I think she's on the forum too, so maybe she can explain herself..?
> 
> I purchased the poshmark one I posted before with the extra photos (I posted two belt bags from two different sellers: peaupache20 on poshmark and sale4younyc on eBay).
> 
> I'm going to consolidate peaupache20's pictures in one post(which you already helped me with.. thank you!). Her receipt (not pictured) said it was purchased from Galleries Lafayette. Unless I confused you too much, I believe you said that one was authentic. So sorry for all of that!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Seller: peaupache20
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Celine-handbag-560995217e7ef65b7a015d17
> 
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 3191063
> View attachment 3191064
> View attachment 3191065
> View attachment 3191066
> View attachment 3191068
> View attachment 3191072
> View attachment 3191074
> View attachment 3191082
> View attachment 3191083
> View attachment 3191084



Include all the zipper marking on the bag


----------



## unoma

tin71524 said:


> Help with this one, too, please? Many thanks in advance!


Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tin71524 said:


> Hello ladies! Can someone help authenticate this one, please? I would appreciate it very much...


Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## studentinneed

Hello,
Would it be possible to have these two authenticated please 
Celine luggage black leather bag
252173428442
Chloe_vaz19
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252173428442 
States she bought in store 

Celine pebbled mini luggage bag in jungle olive khaki green
291618453248
Roseboutique7
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291618453248 
States she bought it from a consignment store

Many thanks!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate - Celine Belt bag 

Listing #- 301802387613

seller- grandpalmshomeserviceimports

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Grey...387613?hash=item4644d2f89d:g:gdMAAOSwYHxWIa0s

Thank you!
Lauren


----------



## pennypie

First two bags I wanted had issues, so let's try again...

Item: CELINE * BLACK AND WHITE EDGE BAG
Listing Number: 291617202901
Seller: jmb151311
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLAC...202901?hash=item43e5bd62d5:g:VkEAAOSwTapV5kf2
Comments: thanks!


----------



## tinahl

Hi, I would like this authenticated. Thank you in advance!!  

Item: Celine Mini Luggage [in a Burgundy color - I'm not sure of the name] 
Listing Number: 2638/01
Seller: Trendlee
Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...line-luggage-smooth-leather-mini1452468136010
Comments: Unfortunately, there's no picture of the Celine logo stamp.


----------



## laye219

Item: Celine Mini luggage Sold Out Tote

Listing Number: 151887600984

Seller:  consignmama

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151887600984?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Comments: Thank you very much.


----------



## sugarrs

Hello, will someone kindly help me authenticate this bag? 

Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
Listing Number: 272049002319
Seller:  highstrungdesigns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272049002319?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Hello, will someone kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
> Listing Number: 272049002319
> Seller:  highstrungdesigns
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272049002319?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA!



Auth


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> Item: Celine Mini luggage Sold Out Tote
> 
> Listing Number: 151887600984
> 
> Seller:  consignmama
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151887600984?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Comments: Thank you very much.



Auth


----------



## unoma

tinahl said:


> Hi, I would like this authenticated. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage [in a Burgundy color - I'm not sure of the name]
> Listing Number: 2638/01
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...line-luggage-smooth-leather-mini1452468136010
> Comments: Unfortunately, there's no picture of the Celine logo stamp.



Auth


----------



## unoma

pennypie said:


> First two bags I wanted had issues, so let's try again...
> 
> Item: CELINE * BLACK AND WHITE EDGE BAG
> Listing Number: 291617202901
> Seller: jmb151311
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLAC...202901?hash=item43e5bd62d5:g:VkEAAOSwTapV5kf2
> Comments: thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate - Celine Belt bag
> 
> Listing #- 301802387613
> 
> seller- grandpalmshomeserviceimports
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Grey...387613?hash=item4644d2f89d:g:gdMAAOSwYHxWIa0s
> 
> Thank you!
> Lauren



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## studentinneed

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Sorry, would it be possible for you to authenticate my post at all?
Worried you might have missed it!
Thank you


----------



## studentinneed

Celine Smooth Black Medium Luggage Handbag
ziinky123
26215285699
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Smooth-Black-Medium-Luggage-Handbag-/262152856999?

Could I also have this authenticated too please?
Thanks again.


----------



## Lana_K

Hello! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thanx a lot!  
Need the answer today, because seller will leave the country:shame:

Item: Celine Trapeze
Link: https://vk.com/photo-188977_389661304?rev=1 (sorry, it's a russian social network)


----------



## unoma

studentinneed said:


> Hello,
> Would it be possible to have these two authenticated please
> Celine luggage black leather bag
> 252173428442
> Chloe_vaz19
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252173428442
> States she bought in store
> 
> Celine pebbled mini luggage bag in jungle olive khaki green
> 291618453248
> Roseboutique7
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291618453248
> States she bought it from a consignment store
> 
> Many thanks!



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes. Repost your request.


----------



## studentinneed

unoma said:


> Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes. Repost your request.



Sorry!

Celine luggage black leather bag
252173428442
Chloe_vaz19
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252173428442 
States she bought in store


----------



## studentinneed

Celine pebbled mini luggage bag in jungle olive khaki green
291618453248
Roseboutique7
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291618453248 
States she bought it from a consignment store


----------



## unoma

studentinneed said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Celine luggage black leather bag
> 252173428442
> Chloe_vaz19
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252173428442
> States she bought in store



Fake


----------



## unoma

studentinneed said:


> Celine pebbled mini luggage bag in jungle olive khaki green
> 291618453248
> Roseboutique7
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291618453248
> States she bought it from a consignment store



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## studentinneed

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking



Thanks again for your help. Have messaged asking for the marking.


----------



## Baglover91

Item: Celine Trapeze 

Description: bag might be circa pre-2011/2? In black suede and leather and beige lether sides

Seller: apologies listing was in-store only and not online from https://m.facebook.com/pages/Diamonds-on-Albert/257301077647652?fref=ts.

Serial number: None within the bag

I would much appreciate it if you could authenticate today as I'm leaving town and if the bag is fake will definitely ask for my money back. 

Many thanks in advance

Just realised you posted the following message. I will contact one of the authenticators.
4, I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or 
http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## Abeermorsi86

Hi, would you please authenticate this for me?

Item no.: 
301805290791

Seller: johnsus.rh241nkew


http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301805290791 

all photos are available in the link.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Abeermorsi86

Hi dear, i'm a new member and i just posted a bag for authentication, do we get a notification when somebody replies?


----------



## jrl1005

HiI bought a second hand celine nano in Japan (*******ya) yesterday.. was wondering if it's auth or not, as the ''made in italy" print is quite slanted. Checked the zipper and all seems legit to me, it's the print thats quite bothering me. Is it okay to only post pic here?


----------



## pennypie

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you SO much! I finally got my Edge! Really appreciate it =)


----------



## twistandkiss

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing num: 221943959577
Seller: emilmasse-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221943959577 

Thk you!


----------



## sugarrs

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks unoma


----------



## laye219

thank you unoma.


----------



## Abeermorsi86

Hi, please authenticate this for me.
Item: celine mini luggage large
Listing #: 301805290791
Seller: johnsus.rh241nkew (ebay)
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301805290791 

Thanks


----------



## kkdeguz4

Can someone please help me if this bag is authentic?Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291622070388


----------



## maren2285

Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Souris
Listing Number: 99591
Seller: on Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-99591
Thank you for taking a look! I've been hunting for one in this color - priced really well right now, and would really love your thoughts.


----------



## kkdeguz4

Can someone please authenticate this bag . Thank you 
Item:291622070388
Listing Number: LIMITED EDITION RARE RUNWAY MULTICOLOR CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PHANTOM HANDBAG
Seller:drmichelecoop
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291622070388

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-EDI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Comments:I just paid this one but someone posted here that was sold from her last month and it was evaluated as fake. Can someone help me authentic this bag asap so I can still deny payments. Thanks you very much- appreciate help asap.


----------



## BagLady000

unoma said:


> Serial number and Zipper marking




I can't find the serial number. Do you know where it's normally located?


----------



## michelina13

Celine nano luggage- souris (I have purchased)

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/151892920407?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller- mus2454

listing #- 151892920407

Thank you so much!!!!! =-)
Hope it's authentic as I have been dying for this color.


----------



## MissJulia

MissJulia said:


> Hallo hope I am doing this correct I need my bag to be identified, it is the celine trio bag. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3923_zpsbo08q0kd.jpg
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3920_zpsfghngl2s.jpg
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3917_zps6zbu4z5t.jpg
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3912_zpsiflqmix2.jpg
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3911_zpsgtxfyyef.jpg


did i do something wrong, can someone please help me here? Thanks so much!


----------



## BagLady000

BagLady000 said:


> I can't find the serial number. Do you know where it's normally located?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196349
> 
> View attachment 3196350




Nvm, I found the serial number. Here it is.


----------



## sabbam

Hello!
Could you please authenticate?

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Pony
Listing Number: 171927713100
Seller: Mymoshposh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Yell...4aZMPqCSF73gLsIvxQsH0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The seller also has a website, www.mymoshposh.com
The only thing that makes me wary is that the zipper seems oddly shaped.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PurplePurser

Hello - Thank you in advance to anyone who has a moment to reply.  I just got the following Celine Box Bag and would appreciate any input.  

I have included photos of the stitching / logo / serial number inside zippered pouch / and zipper, including the underside of the zipper, which isn't smooth and looks to say "LAMPO".  This item was provided with a receipt from Celine store from Beverly Hills dated Summer 2014.

Item: Celine Box Bag - Coral
Listing Number: NA, but see eBay link
Seller:  xotwinkletoesxo
Link: eBay
Comments: I have taken numerous photos and put them on IMGUR.  

Thank you so much for any assistance - please let me know if I should provide any other photos.  I really hope it's authentic!


----------



## unoma

PurplePurser said:


> Hello - Thank you in advance to anyone who has a moment to reply.  I just got the following Celine Box Bag and would appreciate any input.
> 
> I have included photos of the stitching / logo / serial number inside zippered pouch / and zipper, including the underside of the zipper, which isn't smooth and looks to say "LAMPO".  This item was provided with a receipt from Celine store from Beverly Hills dated Summer 2014.
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag - Coral
> Listing Number: NA, but see eBay link
> Seller:  xotwinkletoesxo
> Link: eBay
> Comments: I have taken numerous photos and put them on IMGUR.
> 
> Thank you so much for any assistance - please let me know if I should provide any other photos.  I really hope it's authentic!



Auth


----------



## unoma

sabbam said:


> Hello!
> Could you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Pony
> Listing Number: 171927713100
> Seller: Mymoshposh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Yell...4aZMPqCSF73gLsIvxQsH0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The seller also has a website, www.mymoshposh.com
> The only thing that makes me wary is that the zipper seems oddly shaped.
> Thanks in advance!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Celine nano luggage- souris (I have purchased)
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/151892920407?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller- mus2454
> 
> listing #- 151892920407
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!! =-)
> Hope it's authentic as I have been dying for this color.



Serial number


----------



## unoma

BagLady000 said:


> I can't find the serial number. Do you know where it's normally located?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196349
> 
> View attachment 3196350





BagLady000 said:


> Nvm, I found the serial number. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196499



Auth


----------



## unoma

kkdeguz4 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag . Thank you
> Item:291622070388
> Listing Number: LIMITED EDITION RARE RUNWAY MULTICOLOR CELINE MINI LUGGAGE PHANTOM HANDBAG
> Seller:drmichelecoop
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291622070388
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-EDI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Comments:I just paid this one but someone posted here that was sold from her last month and it was evaluated as fake. Can someone help me authentic this bag asap so I can still deny payments. Thanks you very much- appreciate help asap.



Fake


----------



## unoma

maren2285 said:


> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Souris
> Listing Number: 99591
> Seller: on Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-99591
> Thank you for taking a look! I've been hunting for one in this color - priced really well right now, and would really love your thoughts.



Auth


----------



## unoma

Abeermorsi86 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me.
> Item: celine mini luggage large
> Listing #: 301805290791
> Seller: johnsus.rh241nkew (ebay)
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301805290791
> 
> Thanks



Auction removed.


----------



## unoma

kkdeguz4 said:


> Can someone please help me if this bag is authentic?Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291622070388



Pls use the correct format.


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> thank you unoma.


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing num: 221943959577
> Seller: emilmasse-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221943959577
> 
> Thk you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Thanks unoma


----------



## unoma

pennypie said:


> Thank you SO much! I finally got my Edge! Really appreciate it =)


----------



## unoma

Abeermorsi86 said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item no.:
> 301805290791
> 
> Seller: johnsus.rh241nkew
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301805290791
> 
> all photos are available in the link.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Auction removed


----------



## unoma

studentinneed said:


> Thanks again for your help. Have messaged asking for the marking.



ok


----------



## unoma

MissJulia said:


> did i do something wrong, can someone please help me here? Thanks so much!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or 
http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## madame_melissa

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 111826975567
Seller: viviencyt
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RARE-AUT...4faa6fa&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=111826975567
Comments: I have attached more photos which the seller has sent me privately, however she was unable to get a clear shot of the tag inside the bag but has given me the number written on it; F - VP - 0133 and F - MM - 0133

Thank you in advance and please let me know if you require more photos and i'll ask the seller xx


----------



## madame_melissa

Here are the last two photos, I apologise for the multiple posts xx


----------



## maren2285

Thank you, unoma. One other I'd love to know if authentic so that I can decide which to buy:

Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Souris
Listing number: 104188
Seller: on Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-souris-104188

Thank you so much - really appreciate your taking the time to look!


----------



## unoma

madame_melissa said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 111826975567
> Seller: viviencyt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RARE-AUT...4faa6fa&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=111826975567
> Comments: I have attached more photos which the seller has sent me privately, however she was unable to get a clear shot of the tag inside the bag but has given me the number written on it; F - VP - 0133 and F - MM - 0133
> 
> Thank you in advance and please let me know if you require more photos and i'll ask the seller xx





madame_melissa said:


> Here are the last two photos, I apologise for the multiple posts xx



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

maren2285 said:


> Thank you, unoma. One other I'd love to know if authentic so that I can decide which to buy:
> 
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Souris
> Listing number: 104188
> Seller: on Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-souris-104188
> 
> Thank you so much - really appreciate your taking the time to look!



Auth


----------



## maren2285

Thank you unoma! You are so helpful!  I was about to commit, but then also this on Tradesy. It looks in great condition but gives me pause:

Item: Celine Pebbled Leather Micro Luggage Excellent Condition Taupe Tote Bag
Listing number: 7944409
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-taupe-7944409/?tref=category

Thank you SO much. Excited to make a purchase


----------



## ho_chris

Hi Unoma,


Would like to get your help to authenticate the following Celine Phantom Croc Embossed before I commit to buy from the seller. 
Its not from eBAY, hence I cant put up the link here. Hope the attached photos are enough to authenticate.


TIA. Cheers


----------



## unoma

ho_chris said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> 
> Would like to get your help to authenticate the following Celine Phantom Croc Embossed before I commit to buy from the seller.
> Its not from eBAY, hence I cant put up the link here. Hope the attached photos are enough to authenticate.
> 
> 
> TIA. Cheers


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

maren2285 said:


> Thank you unoma! You are so helpful!  I was about to commit, but then also this on Tradesy. It looks in great condition but gives me pause:
> 
> Item: Celine Pebbled Leather Micro Luggage Excellent Condition Taupe Tote Bag
> Listing number: 7944409
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-taupe-7944409/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you SO much. Excited to make a purchase



Auth


----------



## maren2285

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you unoma!!


----------



## baglady4lyfe

Thank you unoma! Read about this great deal but I've learned from lurking to auth first  

Item: Celine Phantom Crocodile Print Embossed Black
Listing number: n/a
Seller: Groupon
Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-celine-bags#detail
(Photos in the link)

Thank you SO much. Excited to make a purchase if possible


----------



## phoebspeebs

Hi, would really appreciate some help authenticating this bag. Thanks so much in advanced!
Item: Pre-Owned Celine Nano Luggage Tote in Pebble Grain Leather
Item Number: 291625066121
Seller: char.erne 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-C...066121?hash=item43e6355e89:g:pdYAAOSwFGNWS1Qm


----------



## wrassy

Hi experts 
Need help in authenticating this Celine mini trapeze 
Item Celine trapeze mini fushia and taupe
Seller penguin88
Link penguin88's items for sale on Carousell
https://sg.carousell.com  penguin88
Thank u so much


----------



## sincerelypie

Item: Celine black small tie tote 
Listing Number: 11111930
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-crisped-calfskin-leather-small-tie-tote-bag-58368.html
Comments:
I was originally going to use a paid validation service but Authenicate4u hasn't gotten back to me yet and Fakespotters said they're not doing Celine authentications at the moment, so hoping to get a second opinion here (it's my first post, so I feel somewhat bad...). Thank you in advance!
I'm open to using other 3rd party services so if someone knows of other reputable 3rd party authentications for Celine please let me know. I've searched around but there didn't seem to be others that were highly recommended.


----------



## unoma

sincerelypie said:


> Item: Celine black small tie tote
> Listing Number: 11111930
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-crisped-calfskin-leather-small-tie-tote-bag-58368.html
> Comments:
> I was originally going to use a paid validation service but Authenicate4u hasn't gotten back to me yet and Fakespotters said they're not doing Celine authentications at the moment, so hoping to get a second opinion here (it's my first post, so I feel somewhat bad...). Thank you in advance!
> I'm open to using other 3rd party services so if someone knows of other reputable 3rd party authentications for Celine please let me know. I've searched around but there didn't seem to be others that were highly recommended.



Auth


----------



## unoma

wrassy said:


> Hi experts
> Need help in authenticating this Celine mini trapeze
> Item Celine trapeze mini fushia and taupe
> Seller penguin88
> Link penguin88's items for sale on Carousell
> https://sg.carousell.com  penguin88
> Thank u so much



Nothing is coming up


----------



## unoma

phoebspeebs said:


> Hi, would really appreciate some help authenticating this bag. Thanks so much in advanced!
> Item: Pre-Owned Celine Nano Luggage Tote in Pebble Grain Leather
> Item Number: 291625066121
> Seller: char.erne
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-C...066121?hash=item43e6355e89:g:pdYAAOSwFGNWS1Qm



Fake


----------



## unoma

baglady4lyfe said:


> Thank you unoma! Read about this great deal but I've learned from lurking to auth first
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Crocodile Print Embossed Black
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: Groupon
> Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-celine-bags#detail
> (Photos in the link)
> 
> Thank you SO much. Excited to make a purchase if possible



Fake


----------



## unoma

maren2285 said:


> Thank you unoma!!


----------



## wrassy

unoma said:


> Nothing is coming up



Hi Unoma
I do not know how to attach the link
Can u copy the whole sentence and Google and it will come up 
That is how I do it so I m sorry for the inconvenience caused


----------



## wrassy

https://sg.carousell.com/penguin88/


----------



## wrassy

unoma said:


> Nothing is coming up



Hi I found it 
https://sg.carousell.com/penguin88/


----------



## madame_melissa

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma, thank you for looking at the photos I previously posted 

I asked for the serial number and she said it was; F - VP - 0133" and "F - MM - 0133, but getting a photo of it was really hard, she did take a photo of it that I've included but its a little far away, but it's at the bottom of the bag.

This is what she said when I asked about the zipper markings; "No there are no markings on the zippers. There are two - on the outside for the outer pocket and inside to close the bag up. The inner zipper still has its original plasticy-thing on."

Hope that helps, I know it's quite difficult! But she has given me all the photos I sent in my previous post with all the markings that she has said she has on the bag xx


----------



## laye219

Thank you so much - really appreciate your taking the time to look!

Item: Authentic Beautiful Luxurious Black Celine Mini Luggage Handbag w tags booklet
Listing number: 291624264899
Seller: drmichelecoop
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291624264899?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## laye219

Thank you so much - really appreciate your taking the time to look!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Tote Bag
Listing number: 181940611080
Seller: luxurysecondspring
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181940611080?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## laye219

Thank you so much - really appreciate your taking the time to look!

Item: Celine Luggage Micro Bag
Listing number: 331715124983
Seller: douthwest
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331715124983?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sincerelypie

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks unoma!


----------



## Marker

Quote:
Item:EUC AUTH CELINE MEDIUM BOX CROSS BODY SHOULDER BAG CALFSKIN LEATHER BROWN
Listing Number:161883269093
Seller:vanity2011
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161883269093?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi. Can you please authenticate this brown box bag? I have won the offer, but I'm skeptical of the authenticity, though it may be fine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jasm2468

Hi I recieved this Celine Mirco as a gift. I was wondering if you can please authenticate .


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> Hi I recieved this Celine Mirco as a gift. I was wondering if you can please authenticate .


more pics


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> more pics


more pis


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> more pis


pics


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> pics


piccs


----------



## jasm2468

Pics


----------



## jasm2468

Please let me know if you need additional pics Thanks in advance


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> Pics


 please let me know if you need additional pics


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> please let me know if you need additional pics


!


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> !


!!


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> !!


!!!!


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> !!!!


!!!!!


----------



## sarahxx14

Hi Unoma,

Need your help to authenticate this bag.

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE CHECKERED WOVEN MINI LUGGAGE
Listing number: 301810804926
Seller: rai-hone
Link: here
Comments: am asking seller for zipper markings and serial tag, awaiting for her reply. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## unoma

wrassy said:


> Hi I found it
> https://sg.carousell.com/penguin88/





wrassy said:


> https://sg.carousell.com/penguin88/





wrassy said:


> Hi Unoma
> I do not know how to attach the link
> Can u copy the whole sentence and Google and it will come up
> That is how I do it so I m sorry for the inconvenience caused



Nothing


----------



## unoma

madame_melissa said:


> Hi Unoma, thank you for looking at the photos I previously posted
> 
> I asked for the serial number and she said it was; F - VP - 0133" and "F - MM - 0133, but getting a photo of it was really hard, she did take a photo of it that I've included but its a little far away, but it's at the bottom of the bag.
> 
> This is what she said when I asked about the zipper markings; "No there are no markings on the zippers. There are two - on the outside for the outer pocket and inside to close the bag up. The inner zipper still has its original plasticy-thing on."
> 
> Hope that helps, I know it's quite difficult! But she has given me all the photos I sent in my previous post with all the markings that she has said she has on the bag xx



I still need to see the photos


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> Thank you so much - really appreciate your taking the time to look!
> 
> Item: Authentic Beautiful Luxurious Black Celine Mini Luggage Handbag w tags booklet
> Listing number: 291624264899
> Seller: drmichelecoop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291624264899?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

sincerelypie said:


> Thanks unoma!


----------



## unoma

Marker said:


> Quote:
> Item:EUC AUTH CELINE MEDIUM BOX CROSS BODY SHOULDER BAG CALFSKIN LEATHER BROWN
> Listing Number:161883269093
> Seller:vanity2011
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161883269093?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi. Can you please authenticate this brown box bag? I have won the offer, but I'm skeptical of the authenticity, though it may be fine. Thanks in advance.



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> Hi I recieved this Celine Mirco as a gift. I was wondering if you can please authenticate .





jasm2468 said:


> more pics





jasm2468 said:


> more pis





jasm2468 said:


> pics





jasm2468 said:


> piccs





jasm2468 said:


> Pics


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> !!!!!





jasm2468 said:


> !!!!





jasm2468 said:


> !!





jasm2468 said:


> !





jasm2468 said:


> Please let me know if you need additional pics Thanks in advance





jasm2468 said:


> please let me know if you need additional pics


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

sarahxx14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Need your help to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE CHECKERED WOVEN MINI LUGGAGE
> Listing number: 301810804926
> Seller: rai-hone
> Link: here
> Comments: am asking seller for zipper markings and serial tag, awaiting for her reply.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## NatalieChore

HI guys! I would really appreciate your opinion-

Item: Celine Small Phantom Cabas Taupe

Listing Number: 172013957010

Seller: chiara221288

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172013957010?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I'm looking into my first Celine. I tried on the Celine Cabas Phantom in black size medium at my local Celine boutique last week. I can't stop thinking about it! It's $1,850 though so I'm looking into other cheaper options. I would love anyone's opinion and/or authenticating first since I am new to this brand. Also, anyone know the size difference between the small vs medium cabas? Thank you so much!


----------



## laye219

unoma said:


> Mini is a Fake


thank you very much unoma. How do you think this one?
I really appreciate your taking the time to look!

Item: Celine Black Drummed Leather Micro Luggage New With Tags
Listing number: 391327640309
Seller: dogg1esdad
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391327640309?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2672&rev=0&quantity=1&itemid=391327640309&bolf=2&fromModule=1438&frompage=3&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&autorefresh=true


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Item: Good condition CELINE trio cross body handbag in Orange leather £650
Listing Number: 161885819759
Seller: pumkinwumpkin
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Good-cond...8UzwDcgoTszowUhCIwkMU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Little unsure if all the pictures you would need are in the ad, but let me know and I will snap some more.

THANK YOU!


----------



## unoma

NatalieChore said:


> HI guys! I would really appreciate your opinion-
> 
> Item: Celine Small Phantom Cabas Taupe
> 
> Listing Number: 172013957010
> 
> Seller: chiara221288
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172013957010?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I'm looking into my first Celine. I tried on the Celine Cabas Phantom in black size medium at my local Celine boutique last week. I can't stop thinking about it! It's $1,850 though so I'm looking into other cheaper options. I would love anyone's opinion and/or authenticating first since I am new to this brand. Also, anyone know the size difference between the small vs medium cabas? Thank you so much!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Sofie Amalie said:


> Item: Good condition CELINE trio cross body handbag in Orange leather £650
> Listing Number: 161885819759
> Seller: pumkinwumpkin
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Good-cond...8UzwDcgoTszowUhCIwkMU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Little unsure if all the pictures you would need are in the ad, but let me know and I will snap some more.
> 
> THANK YOU!



Not enough photos to authenticate
Imprint, serial number and zipper marking.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Good-condit...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Sofie Amalie

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate
> 
> Imprint, serial number and zipper marking.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Good-condit...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





















Let me know if these will suffice


----------



## atr48

Hi! I am new to Celine bags and this forum, and I was hoping for some help authenticating the below item: 
1st bag: 

Item:  Celine Phantom luggage black leather tote 
Listing Number: 181941855337
Seller: hiddentreasurejoanne
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181941855337?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help! :'( The price looks too good to be true!


----------



## laye219

thank you very much unoma. How do you think this one?
I really appreciate your taking the time to look!

Item: Celine Black Drummed Leather Micro Luggage New With Tags
Listing number: 391327640309
Seller: dogg1esdad
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391327640309?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2672&rev=0&qu antity=1&itemid=391327640309&bolf=2&fromModule=143 8&frompage=3&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&autoref resh=true


----------



## caro10201979

Hi! I would really appreciate if this bag could get authenticated:

Item: CELINE Square Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Charcoal Gray Orange 

Listing Number: 262146501075

Seller: reference-shop

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262146501075

Thank you so much!


----------



## laye219

laye219 said:


> thank you very much unoma. How do you think this one?
> I really appreciate your taking the time to look!
> 
> Item: CELINE NANO 3 TRI-COLOR TONE LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG BLUE GREEN
> 
> Listing number: 252193645710
> 
> Seller: alley2244
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252193645710?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## laye219

I would really appreciate if this bag could get authenticated:

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Leather Bag Tote | Black

Listing Number: 272061868956

Seller: *********

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272061868956?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you so much!


----------



## augustpooja

Hi,

Can you please please authenticate this brown Celine Phantom

Item: Celine Phantom
Seller: Ideel
Link: http://www.ideel.com/events/280926/offers/22764654/latest_view/4328546
Comments: this link will expire in 5hours.

Thanks a millionnnnnnn


----------



## augustpooja

augustpooja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please please authenticate this brown Celine Phantom
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: Ideel
> Link: http://www.ideel.com/events/280926/offers/22764654/latest_view/4328546
> Comments: this link will expire in 5hours.
> 
> Thanks a millionnnnnnn




This is a another pic.


----------



## unoma

augustpooja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please please authenticate this brown Celine Phantom
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: Ideel
> Link: http://www.ideel.com/events/280926/offers/22764654/latest_view/4328546
> Comments: this link will expire in 5hours.
> 
> Thanks a millionnnnnnn





augustpooja said:


> This is a another pic.



Not enough photos to authenticate
Serial number , imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> I would really appreciate if this bag could get authenticated:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Leather Bag Tote | Black
> 
> Listing Number: 272061868956
> 
> Seller: *********
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272061868956?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks off but ask for clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> laye219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much unoma. How do you think this one?
> I really appreciate your taking the time to look!
> 
> Item: CELINE NANO 3 TRI-COLOR TONE LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG BLUE GREEN
> 
> Listing number: 252193645710
> 
> Seller: alley2244
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252193645710?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake
Click to expand...


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> thank you very much unoma. How do you think this one?
> I really appreciate your taking the time to look!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Drummed Leather Micro Luggage New With Tags
> Listing number: 391327640309
> Seller: dogg1esdad
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391327640309?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2672&rev=0&qu antity=1&itemid=391327640309&bolf=2&fromModule=143 8&frompage=3&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&autoref resh=true



Clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

atr48 said:


> Hi! I am new to Celine bags and this forum, and I was hoping for some help authenticating the below item:
> 1st bag:
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom luggage black leather tote
> Listing Number: 181941855337
> Seller: hiddentreasurejoanne
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181941855337?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help! :'( The price looks too good to be true!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Sofie Amalie said:


> View attachment 3201459
> 
> View attachment 3201460
> 
> View attachment 3201462
> 
> View attachment 3201464
> 
> View attachment 3201466
> 
> View attachment 3201467
> 
> View attachment 3201468
> 
> View attachment 3201469
> 
> 
> Let me know if these will suffice



Zipper marking


----------



## augustpooja

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate
> Serial number , imprint and zipper marking


Thanks so much Unoma. They only had 3 pics on Ideel.com. Looking at the pics online, looks a little suspect. The left side of the bag (front facing) the curved perforated stiching, the inner one doesn't go all the way up. No serial number, zipper marking etc . I haven't received this bag yet. Bought it and later on further examining the pics closely -- was doubtful. Does Ideel sell authentic bags ?

http://www.ideel.com/events/280926/offers/22764654/latest_view/4328546


----------



## Sofie Amalie

unoma said:


> Zipper marking




Okay, tried to search the forum but still a little unsure about what to look for.


----------



## unoma

Sofie Amalie said:


> Okay, tried to search the forum but still a little unsure about what to look for.
> 
> View attachment 3202420
> 
> View attachment 3202422
> 
> View attachment 3202424
> 
> View attachment 3202426
> 
> View attachment 3202428
> 
> View attachment 3202429
> 
> View attachment 3202430
> 
> View attachment 3202431
> 
> View attachment 3202432



Auth


----------



## Sofie Amalie

unoma said:


> Auth




Thanks a lot for your assistance!


----------



## uhcllyrehc

Hi, could you please authenticate this item? 

I really apologize that I do not have the listing number nor seller name as this is being listed on a classified called Kijiji (eBay group) in Italy, but I would really appreciate if anyone can help me as we really do not have authentication groups like this here.

Many thanks!

Item: Celine Bicolor Vertical Cabas in burgundy and black leather
Link: http://www.kijiji.it/post/83258339


----------



## skyus

Hello, could you please help me with this bag?

Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Luggage Nano Tri Colour
Listing Number: 262156225876
Seller: aus_levy
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262156225...:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## sellchelle

I just bought a celine nano off ebay NWT. I'm kind of suspicious because the celine wording on the strap is different than ones I've seen on other nanos. Please authenticate for me!! Thank you so much.


----------



## lyndysf

Hi - would you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze Bag.  The color is darker than what I've seen in the stores, but I like it so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's authentic. 

Item:  Celine Trapeze Bag
Listing Number:  141840133379
Seller:  miae77
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/14184013337...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Comments:  Thank you in advance!!


----------



## nadinenl

Hi guys,


I have been looking for a long time to find a Celine Mini and I think I found one, however I would really appreciate your input in order to prevent buying a fake. I have unfortunately been burned before.


So this is it:


Item: Celine Handtas
 Listing Number: m984385280
 Seller: Marlous Postma
 Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer
 Comments: According to the seller the bag has been purchased in the Celine Pavillion store in Kuala Lumpur. 


I can't help but be suspicious, so any comments would be very much appreciated.


Thanks!
Nadine


----------



## sugarrs

Hi all, please help authenticate this micro luggage - thank you 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Red
Listing number: 201474656360
Seller: jen0758http://www.ebay.com/usr/jen0758?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...656360?hash=item2ee8d34868:g:vAIAAOSwHQ9WWPcH


----------



## unoma

uhcllyrehc said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this item?
> 
> I really apologize that I do not have the listing number nor seller name as this is being listed on a classified called Kijiji (eBay group) in Italy, but I would really appreciate if anyone can help me as we really do not have authentication groups like this here.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Bicolor Vertical Cabas in burgundy and black leather
> Link: http://www.kijiji.it/post/83258339



Auth


----------



## unoma

skyus said:


> Hello, could you please help me with this bag?
> 
> Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Luggage Nano Tri Colour
> Listing Number: 262156225876
> Seller: aus_levy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262156225...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Serial number, zipper marking and imprint
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26215622...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=262156225876&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

sellchelle said:


> I just bought a celine nano off ebay NWT. I'm kind of suspicious because the celine wording on the strap is different than ones I've seen on other nanos. Please authenticate for me!! Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202936


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

lyndysf said:


> Hi - would you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze Bag.  The color is darker than what I've seen in the stores, but I like it so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's authentic.
> 
> Item:  Celine Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number:  141840133379
> Seller:  miae77
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/14184013337...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Comments:  Thank you in advance!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

nadinenl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a long time to find a Celine Mini and I think I found one, however I would really appreciate your input in order to prevent buying a fake. I have unfortunately been burned before.
> 
> 
> So this is it:
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Handtas
> Listing Number: m984385280
> Seller: Marlous Postma
> Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer
> Comments: According to the seller the bag has been purchased in the Celine Pavillion store in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> 
> I can't help but be suspicious, so any comments would be very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Nadine


 The AD is no longer available.


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Hi all, please help authenticate this micro luggage - thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Red
> Listing number: 201474656360
> Seller: jen0758http://www.ebay.com/usr/jen0758?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...656360?hash=item2ee8d34868:g:vAIAAOSwHQ9WWPcH



Auth


----------



## caro10201979

Hi! I would really appreciate if this bag could get authenticated:

Item: CELINE Square Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Charcoal Gray Orange 

Listing Number: 262146501075

Seller: reference-shop

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262146501075

Thank you so much!


----------



## uhcllyrehc

Thank you so so much unoma!!!


----------



## sugarrs

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you, you're the best


----------



## sugarrs

Another to authenticate, thank you! : )
ll, please help authenticate this micro luggage - thank you 

Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Medium Croc
Listing number: 151902316362
Seller: grifinavery
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151902316362?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IThttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...656360?hash=item2ee8d34868:g:vAIAAOSwHQ9WWPcH


----------



## laye219

Hi! I would really appreciate if this bag could get authenticated:

Item: authentic CELINE black pebbled leather Mini Luggage shopper tote handbag

Listing Number: 272061632145

Seller: loreescloset

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272061632145?redirect=mobile


----------



## sephora

Item: Celine Phantom Blue
Listing Number: -
Seller: gigia79
Link: http://www.depop.com/it/gigia79/celine-phantom-medium-in-supple
Comments: She sent to me more pics, here https://www.flickr.com/photos/pantoufle83/albums/72157661389729480

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## lucydee

Hello,
I am new to Celine, can someone help authenticate for me?  I like the bag but new at Celine so not sure if this is the real deal.

Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tan Camel Tote
Listing Number: 191750590570
Seller: sonia.zyc

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191750590570?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Also seller provide additional picture of the serial number tab when I contacted her.  This pic is not in the listing.


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## unoma

lucydee said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Celine, can someone help authenticate for me?  I like the bag but new at Celine so not sure if this is the real deal.
> 
> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tan Camel Tote
> Listing Number: 191750590570
> Seller: sonia.zyc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191750590570?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Also seller provide additional picture of the serial number tab when I contacted her.  This pic is not in the listing.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Full front,back, bottom, imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sephora said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Blue
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: gigia79
> Link: http://www.depop.com/it/gigia79/celine-phantom-medium-in-supple
> Comments: She sent to me more pics, here https://www.flickr.com/photos/pantoufle83/albums/72157661389729480
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

laye219 said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate if this bag could get authenticated:
> 
> Item: authentic CELINE black pebbled leather Mini Luggage shopper tote handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 272061632145
> 
> Seller: loreescloset
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272061632145?redirect=mobile



Auth


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Another to authenticate, thank you! : )
> ll, please help authenticate this micro luggage - thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Medium Croc
> Listing number: 151902316362
> Seller: grifinavery
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151902316362?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IThttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...656360?hash=item2ee8d34868:g:vAIAAOSwHQ9WWPcH



Auth


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Thank you, you're the best


----------



## unoma

uhcllyrehc said:


> Thank you so so much unoma!!!


----------



## unoma

caro10201979 said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate if this bag could get authenticated:
> 
> Item: CELINE Square Luggage Phantom Tote Bag Charcoal Gray Orange
> 
> Listing Number: 262146501075
> 
> Seller: reference-shop
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262146501075
> 
> Thank you so much!



Auth


----------



## billet

Hello, I am looking for a Celine bag for my Wife as a Christmas present.  Can you please authenticate the following purse for me?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...LECTRIC-BLUE-/252194602236?fromMakeTrack=true


Thank you, Curtis "Billet"


----------



## caro10201979

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you unoma, you're awesome!


----------



## kalvina

Hello,

I love this forum and I love what you guys do. Please authenticate.
Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 131667100305
Seller: usjua-sdehjvv7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...100305?hash=item1ea7f88291:g:~BUAAOSw7FRWYAo7
Comments: Looks TGTBT. Thank you!!!!


----------



## unoma

billet said:


> Hello, I am looking for a Celine bag for my Wife as a Christmas present.  Can you please authenticate the following purse for me?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...LECTRIC-BLUE-/252194602236?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> 
> Thank you, Curtis "Billet"



Pls next time use the correct format.
Fake


----------



## unoma

caro10201979 said:


> Thank you unoma, you're awesome!


----------



## unoma

kalvina said:


> Hello,
> 
> I love this forum and I love what you guys do. Please authenticate.
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 131667100305
> Seller: usjua-sdehjvv7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...100305?hash=item1ea7f88291:g:~BUAAOSw7FRWYAo7
> Comments: Looks TGTBT. Thank you!!!!



Fake


----------



## juliic

Hi,




Quote:
        Item: Celine Edge bag -Spring 2015 
 Listing Number:  272066682013
 Seller:  knotty_29
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-E...682013?hash=item3f58701c9d:g:hEIAAOSwbdpWX9m8
 Comments: I'd be very grateful if you can authenticate this for me! 
Many many thanks! 
Julie


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi unoma!

Can you help me please? I've bought this bag, and I'm not sure.. is it a fake??

Hey
eBay Item number:  262176618274
Sellers name : titou*anne
Description : Sac à main CELINE (mini luggage)
eBay url: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sac-a-main-C...d0af1b722:g:VIUAAOSwnH1WYusa&autorefresh=true

I would be very happy about an assessment! 

Best regards
killerkitty


----------



## highend

Hi....I would appreciate your help in authenticating this Nano.

Item: Celine Nano

Seller: The RealReal

Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-35

Thanks!


----------



## kalvina

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you very much!!


----------



## omgnancy

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing No.: 161903770524
Seller: missy9158
Link: http://r.ebay.com/YyUjOO

Thank you!


----------



## Yenkluu

Item:celine mini trapeze in alizarin
Seller:fashionphile
Item number: 96512
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-satin-calfskin-small-tricolor-trapeze-alizarin-96512

Please help authentic this bag. I just purchased the bag today and I know its on fashionphile and should be authentic but just wanted to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## Lvlover21994

Hi It's my firstvtime buying a celine,so I have listed out 2 bags,please help me.Thankyou.

Item celine mini luggage
Seller franccoult
Item number not mentioned 
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/331723318466?NAV=HOME


Item celine mini luggage 
Seller bunny8238
Item number not mentioned
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/191749462805?NAV=HOME


----------



## thecollegekid24

Item:Celine Nano Black
Listing Number: Postmark so I don't know where the listing number is
Seller:lilys8
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Nano-Black-55fb80392de51209b400931b
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. I've been screwed over by eBay so experts please help me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## baggrl

Item: Camel Celine Box Bag
Listing Number:151907157916
Seller: liricfan 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...157916?hash=item235e5f479c:g:YGsAAOSw14xWNPV7
Comments: Thank you in advance.


----------



## sarahxx14

Hi,

Need help authenticating this bag

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: 301813411340
Seller: sugariyi
Link: here
Comments: I've asked seller for more pics which she has already uploaded, hope it helps! Thank you in advance


----------



## sarahxx14

sarahxx14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help authenticating this bag
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 301813411340
> Seller: sugariyi
> Link: na
> Comments: I've asked seller for more pics which she has already uploaded, hope it helps! Thank you in advance



pls ignore this request as auction have already end. thanks xx


----------



## folletto04

can you help me authenticate this? 
it's on the app Depop so there's no website link but the name of the seller is Expl1c1t Days. I know there is not much information but a lot of people are bidding on this. Thank you


----------



## lucydee

unoma said:


> Full front,back, bottom, imprints and zipper marking


 
Here are the additional pics seller provided, not sure if this helps or not.
thanks in advance!


----------



## lucydee

lucydee said:


> Here are the additional pics seller provided, not sure if this helps or not.
> thanks in advance!



Zipper marking


----------



## lucydee

unoma said:


> Full front,back, bottom, imprints and zipper marking



Here are the zipper marking and other pics.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## unoma

juliic said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Celine Edge bag -Spring 2015
> Listing Number:  272066682013
> Seller:  knotty_29
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-E...682013?hash=item3f58701c9d:g:hEIAAOSwbdpWX9m8
> Comments: I'd be very grateful if you can authenticate this for me!
> Many many thanks!
> Julie



Fake


----------



## unoma

Killerkitty said:


> Hi unoma!
> 
> Can you help me please? I've bought this bag, and I'm not sure.. is it a fake??
> 
> Hey
> eBay Item number:  262176618274
> Sellers name : titou*anne
> Description : Sac à main CELINE (mini luggage)
> eBay url: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sac-a-main-C...d0af1b722:g:VIUAAOSwnH1WYusa&autorefresh=true
> 
> I would be very happy about an assessment!
> 
> Best regards
> killerkitty


Look good but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

highend said:


> Hi....I would appreciate your help in authenticating this Nano.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> 
> Seller: The RealReal
> 
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-35
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

kalvina said:


> Thank you very much!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

omgnancy said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing No.: 161903770524
> Seller: missy9158
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/YyUjOO
> 
> Thank you!



Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16190377052...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161903770524&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

Yenkluu said:


> Item:celine mini trapeze in alizarin
> Seller:fashionphile
> Item number: 96512
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-satin-calfskin-small-tricolor-trapeze-alizarin-96512
> 
> Please help authentic this bag. I just purchased the bag today and I know its on fashionphile and should be authentic but just wanted to make sure. Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Lvlover21994 said:


> Hi It's my firstvtime buying a celine,so I have listed out 2 bags,please help me.Thankyou.
> 
> Item celine mini luggage
> Seller franccoult
> Item number not mentioned
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/331723318466?NAV=HOME
> 
> 
> Item celine mini luggage
> Seller bunny8238
> Item number not mentioned
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/191749462805?NAV=HOME


Pls post one item at a time to avoid mistakes. Repost your requests


----------



## unoma

baggrl said:


> Item: Camel Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number:151907157916
> Seller: liricfan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...157916?hash=item235e5f479c:g:YGsAAOSw14xWNPV7
> Comments: Thank you in advance.



Looks good but need to see serial number and any zipper marking


----------



## highend

unoma said:


> Auth




Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## unoma

sarahxx14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help authenticating this bag
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 301813411340
> Seller: sugariyi
> Link: here
> Comments: I've asked seller for more pics which she has already uploaded, hope it helps! Thank you in advance



Fake


----------



## unoma

sarahxx14 said:


> pls ignore this request as auction have already end. thanks xx



You had a luck escape


----------



## unoma

folletto04 said:


> can you help me authenticate this?
> it's on the app Depop so there's no website link but the name of the seller is Expl1c1t Days. I know there is not much information but a lot of people are bidding on this. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3207332
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207333
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207334
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207335


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

lucydee said:


> Here are the zipper marking and other pics.
> Thanks for your help!





lucydee said:


> Here are the additional pics seller provided, not sure if this helps or not.
> thanks in advance!





lucydee said:


> Zipper marking



Auth


----------



## unoma

highend said:


> Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## Yenkluu

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks so much! This helps me so much!


----------



## sarahxx14

unoma said:


> You had a luck escape



omg thank you so much! what a luck!


----------



## Killerkitty

unoma said:


> Look good but need to see zipper marking



Hi unoma!

Thank you very much!! I'll ask for a photo from zipper, and will post soon..

Best regards


----------



## Killerkitty

Killerkitty said:


> Hi unoma!
> 
> Can you help me please? I've bought this bag, and I'm not sure.. is it a fake??
> 
> Hey
> eBay Item number:  262176618274
> Sellers name : titou*anne
> Description : Sac à main CELINE (mini luggage)
> eBay url: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sac-a-main-C...d0af1b722:g:VIUAAOSwnH1WYusa&autorefresh=true
> 
> I would be very happy about an assessment!
> 
> Best regards
> killerkitty



Hi unoma!
Here is the foto of the zipper marking you need:


----------



## lucydee

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank You!!!


----------



## amber1028

Hi unoma!

 Can you help me please? I've bought this bag from Ebay. The celine logo looks a little bit fake. I am not sure. May you help me take a look? I really appreciate.


Quote:
        Item: Celine Oversized Twisted Cabas and Shiny Smooth Calfskin Dark Ruby/Black
 Listing Number:172013956380 (Ebay)
 Seller:chiara221288
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Oversized-Twisted-Cabas-and-Shiny-Smooth-Calfskin-Dark-Ruby-Black-/172013956380?ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&nma=true&si=6UlL2YAps4v1hwnrDNtDKj6aFHo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: The seller said this Celine bag came directly from an official Celine factory near Florence. The condition is brand new with tag. The starting  bidding price is $500, finally I paid $1166 to win the bag(The retail price of this bag is $2200 before tax). The serial code is engraved on a red ruby leather, the same leather of the bag. Does the Celine logo look like a little bit wrong?


----------



## kalvina

Hello,

So hard to find real bags at good prices these days... Please help


Item: Celine Mini Dune
Listing Number:331723318466
Seller: franccoult
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...318466?hash=item4d3c4024c2:g:G6cAAOSw7FRWX3HR

Comments: This seller has zero feedback which worries me, but someone has to start somewhere I guess.  :0 TYIA


----------



## unoma

Yenkluu said:


> Thanks so much! This helps me so much!


----------



## unoma

sarahxx14 said:


> omg thank you so much! what a luck!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Killerkitty said:


> Hi unoma!
> 
> Thank you very much!! I'll ask for a photo from zipper, and will post soon..
> 
> Best regards


----------



## unoma

Killerkitty said:


> Hi unoma!
> Here is the foto of the zipper marking you need:



Auth


----------



## unoma

lucydee said:


> Thank You!!!


----------



## unoma

amber1028 said:


> Hi unoma!
> 
> Can you help me please? I've bought this bag from Ebay. The celine logo looks a little bit fake. I am not sure. May you help me take a look? I really appreciate.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Celine Oversized Twisted Cabas and Shiny Smooth Calfskin Dark Ruby/Black
> Listing Number:172013956380 (Ebay)
> Seller:chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Oversized-Twisted-Cabas-and-Shiny-Smooth-Calfskin-Dark-Ruby-Black-/172013956380?ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&nma=true&si=6UlL2YAps4v1hwnrDNtDKj6aFHo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: The seller said this Celine bag came directly from an official Celine factory near Florence. The condition is brand new with tag. The starting  bidding price is $500, finally I paid $1166 to win the bag(The retail price of this bag is $2200 before tax). The serial code is engraved on a red ruby leather, the same leather of the bag. Does the Celine logo look like a little bit wrong?



Auth


----------



## unoma

kalvina said:


> Hello,
> 
> So hard to find real bags at good prices these days... Please help
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Dune
> Listing Number:331723318466
> Seller: franccoult
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...318466?hash=item4d3c4024c2:g:G6cAAOSw7FRWX3HR
> 
> Comments: This seller has zero feedback which worries me, but someone has to start somewhere I guess.  :0 TYIA



Fake


----------



## Killerkitty

unoma said:


> Auth






Thank you so so much, unoma!!!! 
Killerkitty


----------



## unoma

Killerkitty said:


> Thank you so so much, unoma!!!!
> Killerkitty


----------



## sglondon

Hi everyone, its my first post on here 

I found this bag i would like authenticating glad i found this forum look forward to posting and contributing.

Item: Celine Nano
Item Number:151908893538
Seller: cheesecake92 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-na...538?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368#ht_25wt_1141


----------



## kalvina

unoma said:


> Fake





You are the best. Thank you!!


----------



## pariej

Item: Celine belt bag
Number: 231774098204
Seller: fashionshophop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231774098204 
Hi Unoma, can you double check this for me before I bid? Thank you for your time!


----------



## pariej

Item: Celine belt bag
Number: 172021442234
Seller: fashionablez
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172021442234 
Thank youuu [emoji517][emoji253]


----------



## pariej

Item: Celine tie tote
Seller: krisadel
Number: 161910373459 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161910373459 

I'm hoping this is good! Let me know! Thank you so much, Unoma! xox


----------



## caro10201979

Hi Unoma,

Could you please take a look at this?

Item: Sac Celine Phantom Edition limité
Seller: isamlove
Number: 281873385118

Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Celine-Phantom-Edition-limite-/281873385118

thank you !


----------



## kalvina

unoma said:


> Fake



Wow, I thought that bag was real!!! Yikes. Thank you


----------



## robees

Hi Unoma

Could you please authenticate this celine Belt bag

Item:  Céline Belt Bag, Schwarz, Neu, Staubbeutel Luggage Celine


Seller: pichenettes 

Number: 281875461535

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/281875461535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## robees

im sending the link again to the celine belt bag.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281875461535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## scout001

Can someone please authenticate this bag -


Item: Celine Trio bag
Seller:  mus2454
Item # 151908433758
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151908433758?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## dianerroy

Hello, could you please help me authenticate:

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag Vermillion

Seller: Fashionphile

Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-vermillion-97118

Thank you-I have purchased it and I know Fashionphile is supposed to be authentic but just want to be 100 percent sure. I know the zipper marking isn't clear but it is the number 1.

Here are a few more pics:

Thank you so much!


----------



## dianerroy

Here is a better pic of the zipper:

Thank you so much!


----------



## maidex

Hi


----------



## lisabmiller

dianerroy said:


> Here is a better pic of the zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




Authentic


----------



## LI94

Please authenticate this for me, and since it's not from ebay I don't know how to list it. But I hope someone still will help me!


----------



## sugarrs

Hi all, can someone help with this micro luggage? Thanks so much 

Item: Celine Black Micro
Seller: a-one2thr456svn
Number: 191756907194
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Black-Micro-/191756907194?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Here is the serial tag the seller sent me:


----------



## lchewing

Hi guys, i need help with the attached Celine nano. I have purchased this a couple weeks back (not from ebay) and now im having doubts regarding its authenticity. Please see the pictures below. The side of the zipper has a '5' on it too. 

Also, is it normal for celine gold hardware to tarnish like in the the picture below? thanks!


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hi everyone, its my first post on here
> 
> I found this bag i would like authenticating glad i found this forum look forward to posting and contributing.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Item Number:151908893538
> Seller: cheesecake92
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-na...538?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368#ht_25wt_1141



Fake


----------



## unoma

kalvina said:


> You are the best. Thank you!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

pariej said:


> Item: Celine belt bag
> Number: 172021442234
> Seller: fashionablez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172021442234
> Thank youuu [emoji517][emoji253]



Fake


----------



## unoma

pariej said:


> Item: Celine tie tote
> Seller: krisadel
> Number: 161910373459
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161910373459
> 
> I'm hoping this is good! Let me know! Thank you so much, Unoma! xox



Auth


----------



## unoma

caro10201979 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this?
> 
> Item: Sac Celine Phantom Edition limité
> Seller: isamlove
> Number: 281873385118
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Celine-Phantom-Edition-limite-/281873385118
> 
> thank you !



Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kalvina said:


> Wow, I thought that bag was real!!! Yikes. Thank you



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

robees said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Could you please authenticate this celine Belt bag
> 
> Item:  Céline Belt Bag, Schwarz, Neu, Staubbeutel Luggage Celine
> 
> 
> Seller: pichenettes
> 
> Number: 281875461535
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/281875461535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





robees said:


> im sending the link again to the celine belt bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/281875461535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag -
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trio bag
> Seller:  mus2454
> Item # 151908433758
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151908433758?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

dianerroy said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag Vermillion
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-vermillion-97118
> 
> Thank you-I have purchased it and I know Fashionphile is supposed to be authentic but just want to be 100 percent sure. I know the zipper marking isn't clear but it is the number 1.
> 
> Here are a few more pics:
> 
> Thank you so much!





dianerroy said:


> Here is a better pic of the zipper:
> 
> Thank you so much!



Auth


----------



## unoma

LI94 said:


> Please authenticate this for me, and since it's not from ebay I don't know how to list it. But I hope someone still will help me!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Hi all, can someone help with this micro luggage? Thanks so much
> 
> Item: Celine Black Micro
> Seller: a-one2thr456svn
> Number: 191756907194
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Black-Micro-/191756907194?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Here is the serial tag the seller sent me:



Fake


----------



## unoma

lchewing said:


> Hi guys, i need help with the attached Celine nano. I have purchased this a couple weeks back (not from ebay) and now im having doubts regarding its authenticity. Please see the pictures below. The side of the zipper has a '5' on it too.
> 
> Also, is it normal for celine gold hardware to tarnish like in the the picture below? thanks!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## LI94

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



If I post the link from a Norwegian site, will it help? Or does it have to be from ebay?


----------



## robees

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


this is the serial number for the celine belt bag


----------



## sglondon

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you


----------



## unoma

LI94 said:


> If I post the link from a Norwegian site, will it help? Or does it have to be from ebay?



That would be fine. An auction link is what i require.


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Thank you



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

robees said:


> this is the serial number for the celine belt bag



Fake

Better luck next time


----------



## Elaine1904

Item: Mini belt bag 
Listing Number: 151908762446   
Seller: 5startaste
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...762446?hash=item235e77c34e:g:W7cAAOSwp5JWZgHJ
Comments: It really looks good. I live in Australia and the item in in US - so want to get it right!


----------



## scout001

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks Unoma as always. The bidding ended on that item before I received your response so I am going to continue my hunt! Thanks for your help!


----------



## dianerroy

Hello: Looking for some help here authenticating: Thank you in advance!

Item: Authentic Celine Belt Bag in Grey Wool and Black Leather

Listing Number: 111847880812

Seller ID: lacyjane86

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...R-/111847880812?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Here are some additional pics as well


----------



## unoma

Elaine1904 said:


> Item: Mini belt bag
> Listing Number: 151908762446
> Seller: 5startaste
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...762446?hash=item235e77c34e:g:W7cAAOSwp5JWZgHJ
> Comments: It really looks good. I live in Australia and the item in in US - so want to get it right!



Auth


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Thanks Unoma as always. The bidding ended on that item before I received your response so I am going to continue my hunt! Thanks for your help!



Better luck next time


----------



## the_lvlady

Kindly authenticate. Thanks in advance!

Item number 9999934
Seller niiye
Item name Celine mini belt bag

http://trsy.co/9999934


----------



## beetlebaby

Hi Celine experts!

Could you guys please have a look at this one for me? 
CELINE NANO NEUTRAL NWT rare color
seller: sunnie1014
item num: 111843700255

LINK: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111843700255?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Kiti

Hi! Would you be so kind and say if this is an authenic Nano? Thank you so much for your help.

Item: Celine Nano Handbag (Smooth Black Leather Gold Hardware) Kendall Jenner NEW
Item no: 272074915613
Seller: bushie7
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/272074915613?


----------



## mettan

LI94 said:


> If I post the link from a Norwegian site, will it help? Or does it have to be from ebay?




Jeg har til info tidligere fått autentisitert annonser fra finn.no her, lykke til


----------



## LI94

@unoma http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.htm...luggage&search_type=SEARCH_ID_BAP_ALL&ref=fas [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LI94

http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.htm...luggage&search_type=SEARCH_ID_BAP_ALL&ref=fas


----------



## LI94

mettan said:


> Jeg har til info tidligere fått autentisitert annonser fra finn.no her, lykke til




Håper noen kan hjelpe meg! Har veldig lyst på en Celine! 

Tusen takk! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kiti

Kiti said:


> Hi! Would you be so kind and say if this is an authenic Nano? Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Handbag (Smooth Black Leather Gold Hardware) Kendall Jenner NEW
> Item no: 272074915613
> Seller: bushie7
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/272074915613?



Hi, I posted the question above yesterday, but today I found that the seller had sold another one of the same style before and someone here (not unoma) declared it fake... Truly unsure now... Uhhum help


----------



## Elaine1904

unoma said:


> Auth




YAY!! 
Thanks Unoma! How can you tell its authentic if you don't mind me asking? I had a look at other belt bags that you certified as fake and I cannot see a difference!!

Thanks for your expertise!!!


----------



## unoma

the_lvlady said:


> Kindly authenticate. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item number 9999934
> Seller niiye
> Item name Celine mini belt bag
> 
> http://trsy.co/9999934



Fake


----------



## unoma

beetlebaby said:


> Hi Celine experts!
> 
> Could you guys please have a look at this one for me?
> CELINE NANO NEUTRAL NWT rare color
> seller: sunnie1014
> item num: 111843700255
> 
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111843700255?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Kiti said:


> Hi! Would you be so kind and say if this is an authenic Nano? Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Handbag (Smooth Black Leather Gold Hardware) Kendall Jenner NEW
> Item no: 272074915613
> Seller: bushie7
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/272074915613?



Not enough photos to Authenticate


----------



## unoma

LI94 said:


> Please authenticate this for me, and since it's not from ebay I don't know how to list it. But I hope someone still will help me!





LI94 said:


> @unoma http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.htm...luggage&search_type=SEARCH_ID_BAP_ALL&ref=fas [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Looks good but include zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Elaine1904 said:


> YAY!!
> Thanks Unoma! How can you tell its authentic if you don't mind me asking? I had a look at other belt bags that you certified as fake and I cannot see a difference!!
> 
> Thanks for your expertise!!!


----------



## Kiti

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to Authenticate



Oh ok! What photos would be needed, I'll ask the seller for those asap!


----------



## unoma

Kiti said:


> Oh ok! What photos would be needed, I'll ask the seller for those asap!



Front, back, sides, imprints, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## LI94

unoma said:


> Looks good but include zipper marking









Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039; should I ask for the logo inside or is this ok?


----------



## dianerroy

dianerroy said:


> Hello: Looking for some help here authenticating: Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Belt Bag in Grey Wool and Black Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 111847880812
> 
> Seller ID: lacyjane86
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...R-/111847880812?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Here are some additional pics as well


Hi-I think mine may have gotten missed-thanks!


----------



## dianerroy

Sorry-here are the additional pics


----------



## Kingjames23

Hello Celine experts


I was hoping somebody can authenticate this bag.

Item number: 281885371056

Seller: walkintofashion (9230 feedback 99.7%)

Url: Look at this on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281885371056

Celine Black Smooth Leather Medium Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3,100 NEW 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## ynnuss

Hi Unoma! Would you please help me with this one?

Item: Céline Cabas tote
Listing Number: -- 
Seller: Cecilie
Link: here via finn.no
Comments: Norwegian website/seller


----------



## unoma

LI94 said:


> View attachment 3214218
> View attachment 3214219
> 
> View attachment 3214220
> 
> Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039; should I ask for the logo inside or is this ok?



This is a zipper marking. I need to see the marking on the zipper head


----------



## unoma

dianerroy said:


> Hi-I think mine may have gotten missed-thanks!





dianerroy said:


> Sorry-here are the additional pics



Not comfortable with this bag. Something looks off and the zipper doesnt looks it belong to this bag


----------



## unoma

Kingjames23 said:


> Hello Celine experts
> 
> 
> I was hoping somebody can authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item number: 281885371056
> 
> Seller: walkintofashion (9230 feedback 99.7%)
> 
> Url: Look at this on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281885371056
> 
> Celine Black Smooth Leather Medium Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag $3,100 NEW
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance



Need to see serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ynnuss said:


> Hi Unoma! Would you please help me with this one?
> 
> Item: Céline Cabas tote
> Listing Number: --
> Seller: Cecilie
> Link: here via finn.no
> Comments: Norwegian website/seller



Auth


----------



## 133nch

Hi all, 

Can you please help authentic this gorgeous Celine 

Item : auth Celine leather handbags 

Item no : 221968761539

Seller : shangong2010

Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Celine-leather-handbags-/221968761539?nav=SEARCH

I am in the process for requesting for more pictures 



Seller sent me this 

Can you please tell if this is micro luggage or mini luggage ? 

Many many thanks in advance 

Xxx


----------



## lauratian0803

Dear experts, please help me!

I bought two celine box bags. One is from BRAND OFF HK so I can't provide the link another is from the boutique.

For the BRAND OFF one, I let authenticat4u check it but they said it was fake... But I heard BRAND OFF is very renowned any almost no one has ever found the fake bags there. So I really cant fully enjoy this. Can you please check it for me?
Thanks!


----------



## lauratian0803

Hi, Here are the pictures. Thanks for your help!


----------



## sglondon

Item number:221968761539
LINK: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/221968761539
Seller:shangong2010
Desc: auth celine leather handbags

Someone has already requested an authentication on this bag above.


----------



## ynnuss

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you!


----------



## caitygreen17

Hello!

Can you guys please help me? I'm so sad right now. 

Already bought this Celine Phantom Tote - shipped & on the way ....

Then I discovered, via various sites,that the inside color of lining should match the outside, otherwise, it's most likely fake. The lining on this bag black !!! After that, I researched therealreal.com and have been seeing horror stories about fake purses and clothing. 

Hopefully someone here can put my mind at ease!

Thanks in advance. 



https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-medium-phantom-tote-26-27


----------



## cazzl

Hi!

Was wondering if you could authenticate this for me!

Item: Celine Croc Embossed Phantom Luggage Tote
Seller ID: elvis_bargain
Item No: 281879703300
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281879703300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dkmalinick

Item: Céline Nano
Listing Number: 361318121295
Seller: maximemo989 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-luggage-Royal-Blue-Smooth-leather-Gold-hw-/361318121295
Comments: Is this authentic?


----------



## sarahxx14

Hi Unoma,

Need your help again to authenticate this bag. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 381488444635
Seller: tempestina2011
Link: here

Thank you in advance


----------



## tnw

This could be my first Celine purchase.  

Item: Celine Box  Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 172031683680
Seller: shopandwork1956
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BOX-SHOULDER-BAG-/172031683680

Thank you very much.


----------



## unoma

133nch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please help authentic this gorgeous Celine
> 
> Item : auth Celine leather handbags
> 
> Item no : 221968761539
> 
> Seller : shangong2010
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Celine-leather-handbags-/221968761539?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I am in the process for requesting for more pictures
> 
> View attachment 3214576
> 
> Seller sent me this
> 
> Can you please tell if this is micro luggage or mini luggage ?
> 
> Many many thanks in advance
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214603
> View attachment 3214604
> View attachment 3214605
> View attachment 3214606
> View attachment 3214608



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lauratian0803 said:


> Hi, Here are the pictures. Thanks for your help!



Can you post auction link?


----------



## unoma

ynnuss said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

caitygreen17 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you guys please help me? I'm so sad right now.
> 
> Already bought this Celine Phantom Tote - shipped & on the way ....
> 
> Then I discovered, via various sites,that the inside color of lining should match the outside, otherwise, it's most likely fake. The lining on this bag black !!! After that, I researched therealreal.com and have been seeing horror stories about fake purses and clothing.
> 
> Hopefully someone here can put my mind at ease!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-medium-phantom-tote-26-27


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Was wondering if you could authenticate this for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Croc Embossed Phantom Luggage Tote
> Seller ID: elvis_bargain
> Item No: 281879703300
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281879703300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Very very BAD FAKE


----------



## unoma

dkmalinick said:


> Item: Céline Nano
> Listing Number: 361318121295
> Seller: maximemo989
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-luggage-Royal-Blue-Smooth-leather-Gold-hw-/361318121295
> Comments: Is this authentic?


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sarahxx14 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Need your help again to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 381488444635
> Seller: tempestina2011
> Link: here
> 
> Thank you in advance



Auth.


----------



## unoma

tnw said:


> This could be my first Celine purchase.
> 
> Item: Celine Box  Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 172031683680
> Seller: shopandwork1956
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BOX-SHOULDER-BAG-/172031683680
> 
> Thank you very much.



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## michelina13

Please Authenticate- Celine mini belt bag burgundy 

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ERmIQ8P%2BlpJwk1SHIOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller-  28harmony28

listing #- 172024348693

I purchased this bag. There is a W on the zipper marking and the serial number is- F-MP-0154

Please help only a few days to return it if it's a fake. =(


----------



## lauratian0803

unoma said:


> Can you post auction link?


Thanks again, unoma!  
https://item.taobao.com/auction/noi...214002&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.ojNCTt&_u=h1v1942ufa37

It's not Ebay, it's a website from China. I have bought it and shipped it to the US. The link was expired, I guess the seller deleted it....so I'm very worry about it. Please help me and I have more pictures if you want to see. Thanks again!


----------



## Kingjames23

Got the pictures you requested for the item from eBay.

Let me know if there are any more pictures you need. 

I also wanted to say thank you in advance for your help


----------



## tnw

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking





tnw said:


> This could be my first Celine purchase.
> 
> Item: Celine Box  Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 172031683680
> Seller: shopandwork1956
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BOX-SHOULDER-BAG-/172031683680
> 
> Thank you very much.



The seller sent this photo. Hope it helps, thanks so much.


----------



## michelina13

Please Authenticate- Celine mini belt bag burgundy 

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti...vip=true&rt=nc

seller-  28harmony28

listing #- 172024348693

I purchased this bag. There is a W on the zipper marking and the serial number is- F-MP-0154

Please help only a few days to return it if it's a fake. =(


----------



## irenT

Hi,
Can you please help authentic this Celine Mini Canvas Luggage Bag in Multicolor Multi "NWT" 
listing 171814734453
seller loukpeach
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/171814734453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
I doubt about this bag.
Thank you in advance


----------



## cazzl

Hi Unoma,

Once again needing your help for a bag.
Item: Celine Trapeze Black Croc Embossed
Seller: opaci_opaci
Listing No.: 291638863515
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291638863515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hope you have a good holiday and thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi unoma or any other person who could help me authenticate the Celine luggage. I have a bag that I really want to buy but it's from a place called reebonz closets. If I just upload pictures here can anyone authenticate for me? There's no link for the bag. Really appreciate you help. Thanks.


----------



## sarahxx14

unoma said:


> Auth.



Thank you!!


----------



## sarahxx14

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi unoma or any other person who could help me authenticate the Celine luggage. I have a bag that I really want to buy but it's from a place called reebonz closets. If I just upload pictures here can anyone authenticate for me? There's no link for the bag. Really appreciate you help. Thanks.



Sorry to interrupt but I thought Reebonz will authenticate it for you before sending it to you? If item is found to be fake Reebonz will send it back to the seller.


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Once again needing your help for a bag.
> Item: Celine Trapeze Black Croc Embossed
> Seller: opaci_opaci
> Listing No.: 291638863515
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291638863515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hope you have a good holiday and thanks for your help in advance!



Fake


----------



## unoma

sarahxx14 said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

irenT said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help authentic this Celine Mini Canvas Luggage Bag in Multicolor Multi "NWT"
> listing 171814734453
> seller loukpeach
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/171814734453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> I doubt about this bag.
> Thank you in advance



Auth


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please Authenticate- Celine mini belt bag burgundy
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller-  28harmony28
> 
> listing #- 172024348693
> 
> I purchased this bag. There is a W on the zipper marking and the serial number is- F-MP-0154
> 
> Please help only a few days to return it if it's a fake. =(



Need to see zipper marking but it looks off


----------



## unoma

tnw said:


> The seller sent this photo. Hope it helps, thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3216528



Auth


----------



## unoma

Kingjames23 said:


> Got the pictures you requested for the item from eBay.
> 
> Let me know if there are any more pictures you need.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you in advance for your help


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## tnw

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you very much!


----------



## leemaypous

Celine box bag grey in silver hardware 
List#191758087701
Seller: suite adore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191758087701 
Please need help for authenticity &#128521;


----------



## dianerroy

Hello-need help authenticating: Thank you in advance!

Item: Super Gorgeous Authentic Navy Celine Belt Bag Fall 2015

Item No: 262198808918

Seller: buyersellertrader123

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262198808918?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are some additional pics as well:


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-I found this Luggage on ebay-is it worth asking for additional pic or are there any red flags right now?
Thanks in advance!!!

Item: Original Celine Mini Luggage dunkelblau mit Rechnung Etiketten
Item Nr.: 151901658179
Seller: gitti68
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-CELINE-...658179?hash=item235e0b5c43:g:LD0AAOSw8-tWXbRW


----------



## Muppet18

..and a second one:

Item Name. Original CELINE Mini Luggage Schwarz Top
Item Nr. 381473553153
Seller: rosa-tinchen
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...553153?hash=item58d1987b01:g:h~UAAOSwHQ9WUXQK


Thanks a lot!


----------



## 1worktoeat

Item: Black Micro Lugagge Bag
Listing Number: There's none..
Seller: Urban Daddy
Link:https://perks.urbandaddy.com/catalo...t=celine&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=Perks_NY
Comments: i just want to make sure its authentic before I buy...


----------



## unoma

tnw said:


> Thank you very much!


----------



## unoma

leemaypous said:


> Celine box bag grey in silver hardware
> List#191758087701
> Seller: suite adore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191758087701
> Please need help for authenticity &#128521;



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

dianerroy said:


> Hello-need help authenticating: Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Super Gorgeous Authentic Navy Celine Belt Bag Fall 2015
> 
> Item No: 262198808918
> 
> Seller: buyersellertrader123
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262198808918?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are some additional pics as well:



Fake


----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> Hi-I found this Luggage on ebay-is it worth asking for additional pic or are there any red flags right now?
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item: Original Celine Mini Luggage dunkelblau mit Rechnung Etiketten
> Item Nr.: 151901658179
> Seller: gitti68
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-CELINE-...658179?hash=item235e0b5c43:g:LD0AAOSw8-tWXbRW



Photos are blurry but Auth


----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> ..and a second one:
> 
> Item Name. Original CELINE Mini Luggage Schwarz Top
> Item Nr. 381473553153
> Seller: rosa-tinchen
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...553153?hash=item58d1987b01:g:h~UAAOSwHQ9WUXQK
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

1worktoeat said:


> Item: Black Micro Lugagge Bag
> Listing Number: There's none..
> Seller: Urban Daddy
> Link:https://perks.urbandaddy.com/catalo...t=celine&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=Perks_NY
> Comments: i just want to make sure its authentic before I buy...



Fake


----------



## 1worktoeat

Thank you!


----------



## leemaypous

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



May I ask which parts of the purse is important to show authenticate? I would ask the seller pictures, many thanks!!! Really like to get it


----------



## Muppet18

unoma said:


> Photos are blurry but Auth



Thanks a lot!


----------



## tamvarya

Hello, 

Item: Celine Nano Handbag
Listing number: 281889133529
Seller: Valencia999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281889133529?redirect=mobile
Comments: help me please to authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## Muppet18

Originally Posted by Muppet18
..and a second one:

Item Name. Original CELINE Mini Luggage Schwarz Top
Item Nr. 381473553153
Seller: rosa-tinchen
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CELI...UAAOSwHQ9WUXQK


Thanks a lot!




unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



This is what the seller sent me-she has a broken arm and unable to pic the zipper head-
does it help...a little:shame:


----------



## Muppet18

may be better pic...

Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## burberryaholic

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Tote
Listing Number:2208548
Seller: Ana S (Anum Shahzad)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-2208548
Comments: This bag just now finally arrived so I can provide extra pictures as needed.








Thank you!!


----------



## dkmalinick

Hi Unoma,

Would it be possible to confirm authenticity?

Item: Celine Nano
Seller: rujapong99999 
Listing No.: 111849881875
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...881875?hash=item1a0ac5c113:g:Np8AAOSwcOFWbsv1

TIA!


----------



## tinahl

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Burgundy
Listing Number: 231788278904
Seller: fashionshophop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...278904?hash=item35f7a87478:g:SpMAAOSwk1JWdJGg
Comments: I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag! The listing ends in less than 1 day. Thank you.


----------



## unoma

tinahl said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Burgundy
> Listing Number: 231788278904
> Seller: fashionshophop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...278904?hash=item35f7a87478:g:SpMAAOSwk1JWdJGg
> Comments: I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag! The listing ends in less than 1 day. Thank you.


Serial number, all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dkmalinick said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Would it be possible to confirm authenticity?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Seller: rujapong99999
> Listing No.: 111849881875
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...881875?hash=item1a0ac5c113:g:Np8AAOSwcOFWbsv1
> 
> TIA!



Auth


----------



## unoma

burberryaholic said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Tote
> Listing Number:2208548
> Seller: Ana S (Anum Shahzad)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-2208548
> Comments: This bag just now finally arrived so I can provide extra pictures as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> Originally Posted by Muppet18
> ..and a second one:
> 
> Item Name. Original CELINE Mini Luggage Schwarz Top
> Item Nr. 381473553153
> Seller: rosa-tinchen
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CELI...UAAOSwHQ9WUXQK
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the seller sent me-she has a broken arm and unable to pic the zipper head-
> does it help...a little:shame:





Muppet18 said:


> may be better pic...
> 
> Thank you for your opinion!



Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tamvarya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Handbag
> Listing number: 281889133529
> Seller: Valencia999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281889133529?redirect=mobile
> Comments: help me please to authenticate this bag. Thank you.



Auth


----------



## unoma

leemaypous said:


> May I ask which parts of the purse is important to show authenticate? I would ask the seller pictures, many thanks!!! Really like to get it


Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

1worktoeat said:


> Thank you!


----------



## burberryaholic

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much for the help!!


----------



## mirunag

Hi guys,

Hoping you can help me with the below.

Item:Celine Large Phantom Croc Embossed Calfskin
Listing Number: Ad ID 1126380286
Seller:n/a
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...om/1126380286?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true 
Comments (as posted by seller):Authentic 2010 Cèline croc embossed phantom. Calf skin leather with suede interior. Size large. Pristine condition. Original tags, receipt, dust bag. More photos & information available upon request. Reasonable offers please, this bag is already posted at less than half retail price . $2200

I've been communicating with the seller and they have provided me with additional photos so I am hoping that may help with authenticating it. I found it weird that the Serial Number tag has rounded corners, as most of my research says no Celine bags have that. I would really appreciate your advice! Thanks in advance!


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Dear All,

Please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag

Item: 100% Authentic CELINE box flap bag medium azur blue lm edition 2014 Listing number: 231788271486   
Seller:  fashionshophop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231788271486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank You so Much

Regards,


----------



## Lover1234567

Hey guys I just bought a bag from a seller please please help me to authenticate it please
I didn't buy it from eBay so I have no eBay link but I still hope I get some help thank you very much. 
It's a Celine micro luggage in smooth leather. Apparently the colour name is 'scarlet'

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v0vhlschnz0mqgw/File 23-12-2015, 3 56 21 pm.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6u1xuehintm5ktj/File 23-12-2015, 3 57 57 pm.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/spcm9s6gum6m5es/File 23-12-2015, 4 01 03 pm.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## unoma

burberryaholic said:


> Thank you very much for the help!!


----------



## unoma

mirunag said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping you can help me with the below.
> 
> Item:Celine Large Phantom Croc Embossed Calfskin
> Listing Number: Ad ID 1126380286
> Seller:n/a
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...om/1126380286?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comments (as posted by seller):Authentic 2010 Cèline croc embossed phantom. Calf skin leather with suede interior. Size large. Pristine condition. Original tags, receipt, dust bag. More photos & information available upon request. Reasonable offers please, this bag is already posted at less than half retail price . $2200
> 
> I've been communicating with the seller and they have provided me with additional photos so I am hoping that may help with authenticating it. I found it weird that the Serial Number tag has rounded corners, as most of my research says no Celine bags have that. I would really appreciate your advice! Thanks in advance!



Bad Fake


----------



## unoma

dirrty_stripped said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic CELINE box flap bag medium azur blue lm edition 2014 Listing number: 231788271486
> Seller:  fashionshophop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231788271486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank You so Much
> 
> Regards,



Fake


----------



## unoma

Lover1234567 said:


> Hey guys I just bought a bag from a seller please please help me to authenticate it please
> I didn't buy it from eBay so I have no eBay link but I still hope I get some help thank you very much.
> It's a Celine micro luggage in smooth leather. Apparently the colour name is 'scarlet'
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v0vhlschnz0mqgw/File 23-12-2015, 3 56 21 pm.jpeg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6u1xuehintm5ktj/File 23-12-2015, 3 57 57 pm.jpeg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/spcm9s6gum6m5es/File 23-12-2015, 4 01 03 pm.jpeg?dl=0


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## Lover1234567

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck


If u don't mind can you please help me to take a quick look please? As for those services I need to pay a fee. I really hope u can help me out


----------



## Muppet18

Seller sent pics

Item Name. Original CELINE Mini Luggage Schwarz Top
Item Nr. 381473553153
Seller: rosa-tinchen
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CELI...UAAOSwHQ9WUXQK


Listing on ebay has ended, but will relist-at the moment it is on VC

http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...he-luggage-leder-schwarz-celine-2185371.shtml

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zen1965

Hi Unoma, you kindly helped me in the past and here I am with another request:

Item: ORIGINAL Céline Tasche in beige zu verkaufen! Sehr selten getragen!
Listing Number: 281884864687
Seller: riga4567! 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/281884864687?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Many thanks in advance and MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and your loved ones!


----------



## lucydee

Hello Unoma,
Can you assist in authenticating this Celine Mini Luggage?
Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Seller: choi_hanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11183398364...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=111833983647&_rdc=1


Zipper Marking:


----------



## lucydee

And Serial number:


----------



## mirunag

unoma said:


> Bad Fake


Thanks a lot!


----------



## unoma

lucydee said:


> Hello Unoma,
> Can you assist in authenticating this Celine Mini Luggage?
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: choi_hanna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11183398364...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=111833983647&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> Zipper Marking:





lucydee said:


> And Serial number:



Auth

Merry Xmas


----------



## unoma

mirunag said:


> Thanks a lot!



Bettetime...
Merry Xmas


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Hi Unoma, you kindly helped me in the past and here I am with another request:
> 
> Item: ORIGINAL Céline Tasche in beige zu verkaufen! Sehr selten getragen!
> Listing Number: 281884864687
> Seller: riga4567!
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/281884864687?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Many thanks in advance and MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and your loved ones!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> Seller sent pics
> 
> Item Name. Original CELINE Mini Luggage Schwarz Top
> Item Nr. 381473553153
> Seller: rosa-tinchen
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CELI...UAAOSwHQ9WUXQK
> 
> 
> Listing on ebay has ended, but will relist-at the moment it is on VC
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...he-luggage-leder-schwarz-celine-2185371.shtml
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Photos aren't great but bag looks good


----------



## Muppet18

unoma said:


> Photos aren't great but bag looks good



Thanks you so much !!!

Merry Christmas to all of you!!!!!!!!!!:santawave::xtree::rockettes:


----------



## jelliessss

Good day ladies! 

Please help me take a look at this croc phantom I'm eyeing at 

Item: Celine croc phantom 

Listing number: 38517955

Seller: bananaoo

Link: 
http://carousell.com/p/38517955


I have requested additional photos! 
Here they are 

s24.postimg.org/qudejript/image.jpg

s24.postimg.org/711ar25c1/image.jpg

s24.postimg.org/9skkho3up/image.jpg

s24.postimg.org/5uxas9h1d/image.jpg

s24.postimg.org/4rd6gawe9/image.jpg

s24.postimg.org/gf78aulj5/image.jpg

s15.postimg.org/el4jgof0n/image.jpg

s15.postimg.org/qlpzhemfb/image.jpg


----------



## lucydee

unoma said:


> Auth
> 
> Merry Xmas




Thank you!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## wigiia

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get help with authenticating this Phantom Cabas bag I just purchased?

Item: Celine Phantom Cabas - Small
Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/CELCABASPHANTOMBK?event=66847&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0

Seller: Beyond the Rack

Photos attached:


----------



## zen1965

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



Thank you, Unoma.
I discovered the auction too late, and someone else outbid me. Another one will come my way, I am sure.


----------



## CeruleanBlue

Hi everyone! Merry Christmas to all those who are celebrating today! 

Could you please let me know if this belt bag is authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291642973768 

Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> Thanks you so much !!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!!!!!!!!!!:santawave::xtree::rockettes:


Merry Christmas


----------



## unoma

lucydee said:


> Thank you!
> Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas


----------



## unoma

wigiia said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could I please get help with authenticating this Phantom Cabas bag I just purchased?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas - Small
> Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/CELCABASPHANTOMBK?event=66847&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0
> 
> Seller: Beyond the Rack
> 
> Photos attached:
> 
> View attachment 3221794
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221799



Auction link isnt working


----------



## unoma

zen1965 said:


> Thank you, Unoma.
> I discovered the auction too late, and someone else outbid me. Another one will come my way, I am sure.



Better luck next time.Merry Christmas


----------



## unoma

CeruleanBlue said:


> Hi everyone! Merry Christmas to all those who are celebrating today!
> 
> Could you please let me know if this belt bag is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291642973768
> 
> Many thanks!



Ask for serial number
http://www.ebay.de/itm/291642973768...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291642973768&_rdc=1


----------



## wigiia

unoma said:


> Auction link isnt working





Hi unoma,

Try this: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/CELCABASPHANTOMBK?event=66868&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0

Thank you!!


----------



## CeruleanBlue

Hi Unoma,

The serial number is W-GA-0174. There's a picture of it. Is this bag authentic?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## unoma

CeruleanBlue said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> The serial number is W-GA-0174. There's a picture of it. Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Many thanks for your help!



Meant to say zipper marking


----------



## unoma

wigiia said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Try this: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/CELCABASPHANTOMBK?event=66868&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0
> 
> Thank you!!



Still nothing


----------



## wigiia

unoma said:


> Still nothing




Ok, thank you anyway! I decided to return the bag, and will be getting a full refund. It didn't feel right, and it was missing a number on the zipper.


----------



## luckyg_ukmid

Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me please? I am about to bid for it...

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Pebbled Leather Indigo Blue Bag
Listing Number: 252226323141
Seller: ushako_0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252226323141?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## theGibbler

Item: 100% Authentic CELINE micro calfskin luggage tote shopper burgundy BEAUTIFUL

Listing Number: 231788278904

Seller: fashionshophop

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231788278904?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I  would love to get some feedback on the authenticity of this listing. Thank you!


----------



## caralm

Item: Celine classic box with gold hardware. (Medium)

Listing Number: No number

Seller: fandyzhuang

Link: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-classic-box-553926d944adba68bc002ddc

https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-classic-box-with-gold-hardware-Medium-55313f626ba9e602760036fe

Comments: Thank you!!


----------



## caralm

Item: Authentic Celine medium black box bag

Listing Number: No number

Seller: karenli23

Link: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Celine-medium-black-box-bag-556feb63291a3508de01e1bf

Comments: One more...Thank you!!


----------



## Muppet18

Good Morning!!!!

I just found this nice color combination on VC and would like to know if it is authentic?
Seller also sells a Nano in these colors

Item Name: CELINE Luggage Handtasche
Seller: GIULIA
Item Nr: 2160749
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...uggage-leder-handtaschen-celine-2160749.shtml

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## saysmelissa

Item:Celine Phantom
Listing Number:
Seller:Maloneshan
Link:https://item.mercari.com/gl/m443320893/
Comments: This bag is on hold for me but I want to see if it authentic or looks okay so far with these pictures. 

Please authenticate & happy New Years 

Additional pictures.


----------



## unoma

wigiia said:


> ok, thank you anyway! I decided to return the bag, and will be getting a full refund. It didn't feel right, and it was missing a number on the zipper.



ok.


----------



## unoma

luckyg_ukmid said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me please? I am about to bid for it...
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Pebbled Leather Indigo Blue Bag
> Listing Number: 252226323141
> Seller: ushako_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252226323141?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Item: 100% Authentic CELINE micro calfskin luggage tote shopper burgundy BEAUTIFUL
> 
> Listing Number: 231788278904
> 
> Seller: fashionshophop
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231788278904?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I  would love to get some feedback on the authenticity of this listing. Thank you!



Need to see zipper marking, serial number and zipper marking. Seller has sold fake bags


----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> Good Morning!!!!
> 
> I just found this nice color combination on VC and would like to know if it is authentic?
> Seller also sells a Nano in these colors
> 
> Item Name: CELINE Luggage Handtasche
> Seller: GIULIA
> Item Nr: 2160749
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...uggage-leder-handtaschen-celine-2160749.shtml
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

saysmelissa said:


> Item:Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:
> Seller:Maloneshan
> Link:https://item.mercari.com/gl/m443320893/
> Comments: This bag is on hold for me but I want to see if it authentic or looks okay so far with these pictures.
> 
> Please authenticate & happy New Years
> 
> Additional pictures.



Not enough photos to authenticate and photos are too dark


----------



## highend

Hi.  Please let me know if this nano from Fashionphile is authentic:


Item Name: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Nano Luggage Burgundy
 Seller: Fashionphile
 Item #: 108898
 Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-burgundy-108898


Thanks


----------



## zehamcat

Hi,

Hope that you guys could help me authenticate this!

Thanks loads

sorry I don't know why some of the images are upside down


----------



## Pmulliani

Item: celine tote bag
Item number: 262204337538
Seller: elite_listings
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262204337538 
Comments: seller has a number of designer bags for sale so unsure about them


----------



## zmao

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this celine micro luggage?  Thanks and happy holidays!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Leather Bag Tote | Black

Listing Number: 272077783612

Seller: *********

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...783612?hash=item3f5919823c:g:GFUAAOSwnH1WZvyJ


----------



## Pmulliani

Pmulliani said:


> Item: celine tote bag
> Item number: 262204337538
> Seller: elite_listings
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262204337538
> Comments: seller has a number of designer bags for sale so unsure about them



Don't worry. I have googled serial number and it comes up a lot so am pretty sure this and the sellers other bags are fakes


----------



## dea1511

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi ,

Could you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag. I have already purchased it. I have provided link but the listing cannot be seen in full:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291638863515?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Here are links to album photos on Photobucket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Thank you!


----------



## x joie

Hello and happy holidays - thank you for your help in advance! 

Item: celine small trotteur bag 
Listing number: CEL28801
Seller: therealreal
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-small-trotteur-bag-1


----------



## zehamcat

zehamcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope that you guys could help me authenticate this!
> 
> Thanks loads
> 
> sorry I don't know why some of the images are upside down


Sorry, it's a Celine Scarlet Micro Luggage,


----------



## eromanchuk

Hello,

Apologies if I am posting incorrectly as this is my first post.  I recently purchased a handbag from eBay, but I am doubting its authenticity (just received yesterday).  I am hoping that you can authenticate.

Auction details are as follows:

Item: Celine handbag (cannot find model anywhere)
Listing Number: 252218068969
Seller: Sadel15
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Hand-bag-/252218068969?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Comments: Zipper inside has LAMPO on "handle".  See additional pictures as they were not featured in auction - I don't see the accent above the "e" on the paper or marked logo inside the bag.  I do not see a heat stamp.


----------



## Elliespurse

eromanchuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apologies if I am posting incorrectly as this is my first post.  I recently purchased a handbag from eBay, but I am doubting its authenticity (just received yesterday).  I am hoping that you can authenticate.
> 
> Auction details are as follows:
> 
> Item: Celine handbag (cannot find model anywhere)
> Listing Number: 252218068969
> Seller: Sadel15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Hand-bag-/252218068969?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Zipper inside has LAMPO on "handle".  See additional pictures as they were not featured in auction - I don't see the accent above the "e" on the paper or marked logo inside the bag.  I do not see a heat stamp.



Hello and welcome, I can't offer authentication but point you to our Vintage Celine threads for comparisons. There are many details on your bag that are common for vintage Celine. Here are links:

Céline OTHER VINTAGE BAGS reference thread

Table Of Contents (see post two for more vintage threads)

Good luck.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Dear kind authenticators, could you please help authenticate this trapeze in the listing below? I really appreciate it, thank you so much in advance! 
Item: Celine trapeze small in blue
Listing number: 331742311658
Seller: joycemorg
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331742311658?&sid=joycemorg&cmntType=0&kmsi=true


----------



## unoma

highend said:


> Hi.  Please let me know if this nano from Fashionphile is authentic:
> 
> 
> Item Name: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Nano Luggage Burgundy
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item #: 108898
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-burgundy-108898
> 
> 
> Thanks



Auth


----------



## unoma

zmao said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this celine micro luggage?  Thanks and happy holidays!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Leather Bag Tote | Black
> 
> Listing Number: 272077783612
> 
> Seller: *********
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...783612?hash=item3f5919823c:g:GFUAAOSwnH1WZvyJ



Looks Off


----------



## unoma

zehamcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope that you guys could help me authenticate this!
> 
> Thanks loads
> 
> sorry I don't know why some of the images are upside down


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

dea1511 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag. I have already purchased it. I have provided link but the listing cannot be seen in full:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291638863515?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Here are links to album photos on Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

x joie said:


> Hello and happy holidays - thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> Item: celine small trotteur bag
> Listing number: CEL28801
> Seller: therealreal
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-small-trotteur-bag-1



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

eromanchuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apologies if I am posting incorrectly as this is my first post.  I recently purchased a handbag from eBay, but I am doubting its authenticity (just received yesterday).  I am hoping that you can authenticate.
> 
> Auction details are as follows:
> 
> Item: Celine handbag (cannot find model anywhere)
> Listing Number: 252218068969
> Seller: Sadel15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Hand-bag-/252218068969?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Zipper inside has LAMPO on "handle".  See additional pictures as they were not featured in auction - I don't see the accent above the "e" on the paper or marked logo inside the bag.  I do not see a heat stamp.


Looks good


----------



## unoma

tv_vt1809 said:


> Dear kind authenticators, could you please help authenticate this trapeze in the listing below? I really appreciate it, thank you so much in advance!
> Item: Celine trapeze small in blue
> Listing number: 331742311658
> Seller: joycemorg
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331742311658?&sid=joycemorg&cmntType=0&kmsi=true


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## windowshopper87

Hi, could you help authenticate this item? It's from a local online marketplace and doesn't have a seller like some others would. Hope you can help! Thanks!

Item: Medium Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 1127339340
Seller: N/A
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...ic-celine-med-luggage-hand-bag-red/1127339340


----------



## tv_vt1809

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Hi unoma,
Thank you for your quick reply. I have requested more photos from the seller but she is away at the moment and could only provide this close up shot of the serial number for now and no pic of the zipper marking yet. Do you think everything looks ok so far? Thanks!


----------



## highend

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks again!


----------



## Fashion Freak

Please help!

Item: Celine Medium Red Phantom Cabas

Item number: 252205489695

Seller: 90vs

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Red-Phantom-Cabas-ORIGINAL-PRICE-1850-/252205489695?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much!


----------



## LI94

@unoma


----------



## Necessarya

Hi  Could you help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much.

Item: Celine phantom croc
Listing Number: 141849311136
Seller: teresagt8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141849311136?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

windowshopper87 said:


> Hi, could you help authenticate this item? It's from a local online marketplace and doesn't have a seller like some others would. Hope you can help! Thanks!
> 
> Item: Medium Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 1127339340
> Seller: N/A
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...ic-celine-med-luggage-hand-bag-red/1127339340



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi unoma,
> Thank you for your quick reply. I have requested more photos from the seller but she is away at the moment and could only provide this close up shot of the serial number for now and no pic of the zipper marking yet. Do you think everything looks ok so far? Thanks!



Looks good. Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

highend said:


> Thanks again!


----------



## unoma

Fashion Freak said:


> Please help!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Red Phantom Cabas
> 
> Item number: 252205489695
> 
> Seller: 90vs
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Red-Phantom-Cabas-ORIGINAL-PRICE-1850-/252205489695?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Necessarya said:


> Hi  Could you help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Celine phantom croc
> Listing Number: 141849311136
> Seller: teresagt8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141849311136?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## Fashion Freak

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking




Thank you very much, but the seller never get back to questions relate to authenticity.


----------



## Mallan

Hi,

Could you please help me authentic this bag, I already bought it so the picture of the zipper is mine.

tem: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 191760731629
Seller: personalshopper123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191760731629?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Mallan

A better picture of the zipper where you can see the number!


----------



## Kjphoto

Hi there,
I'm considering this bag from Vestaire Collective and would love an authentication or any advice you could offer. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eline/yellow-leather-bag-celine-2156911.shtml

Vestaire collective
Ref 2156911
Seller Audrey (France)

Thank you so much!


----------



## zmao

Thanks!


----------



## zehamcat

I do have the website link:
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/x-sell/40309514/

If that helps:/

Thank you so much!


----------



## jasminerdaa

Hello,
I am wondering if any of you can help me out. I really want to buy this celine bag. It's a grey phantom bag. If you guys can help me and tell me if it's 100% authentic or not that would be great.

Brand: Celine
Baghanom
Color: Grey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29164846411...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Pictures:


----------



## marks280

HI I bough this celine pouch a while ago off ebay and I'm wondering if it's authentic any help would be appreciated


----------



## sglondon

Item number- 111862939729
Description - authentic Celine nano
Seller - oscarFrankWood15
Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111862939729

Thank you. Happy new year


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Item number- 111862939729
> Description - authentic Celine nano
> Seller - oscarFrankWood15
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111862939729
> 
> Thank you. Happy new year



Imprint, serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

jasminerdaa said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if any of you can help me out. I really want to buy this celine bag. It's a grey phantom bag. If you guys can help me and tell me if it's 100% authentic or not that would be great.
> 
> Brand: Celine
> Baghanom
> Color: Grey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29164846411...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Pictures:



Fake


----------



## unoma

marks280 said:


> HI I bough this celine pouch a while ago off ebay and I'm wondering if it's authentic any help would be appreciated


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

zehamcat said:


> I do have the website link:
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/x-sell/40309514/
> 
> If that helps:/
> 
> Thank you so much!


Imprint, serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

zmao said:


> Thanks!


----------



## unoma

Kjphoto said:


> Hi there,
> I'm considering this bag from Vestaire Collective and would love an authentication or any advice you could offer.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eline/yellow-leather-bag-celine-2156911.shtml
> 
> Vestaire collective
> Ref 2156911
> Seller Audrey (France)
> 
> Thank you so much!


Imprint, serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

Mallan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authentic this bag, I already bought it so the picture of the zipper is mine.
> 
> tem: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 191760731629
> Seller: personalshopper123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191760731629?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649





Mallan said:


> A better picture of the zipper where you can see the number!



I need to see more photos of the bag you received because there are two different photos on the auction.


----------



## Mallan

unoma said:


> I need to see more photos of the bag you received because there are two different photos on the auction.



Here are a few, more to come...


----------



## Mallan

unoma said:


> I need to see more photos of the bag you received because there are two different photos on the auction.




A few more...


----------



## Mallan

unoma said:


> I need to see more photos of the bag you received because there are two different photos on the auction.



Some more...


----------



## Mallan

unoma said:


> I need to see more photos of the bag you received because there are two different photos on the auction.



Last ones

The seller told me to authentic it, hope it´s not a fake!

Thanks a lot for looking!


----------



## unoma

Mallan said:


> Last ones
> 
> The seller told me to authentic it, hope it´s not a fake!
> 
> Thanks a lot for looking!



Auth


----------



## Mallan

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you sooooo much, you just made my day! Happy New Year! :kiss:


----------



## Justyne

Hi,
I am new to the Celine forum.... Looking for my first. Please help with authentication? Thanks so much for your help!

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE TriColor Trapeze Luggage Leather Hand Shoulder Bag Satchel Listing Number: 172044079289   
Seller: boxuanma
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...Hand-Shoulder-Bag-Satchel-Tote-/172044079289?


----------



## lucydee

Hello,
Can you tell me if Celine ever made a mini luggage tricolor with 4 colors?  I am interested in one on ebay however I am afraid its not authentic because it has 4 colors.  Seller says its a Celine Mini luggage tricolor in Indigo, Black. Brown, Ivory.  I thought tricolor means only 3 colors not 4.
Here is the link, and can someone help authenticate?
Thanks in Advance for help!


Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor
Seller: Chinchilly1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28189670223...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281896702239&_rdc=1


----------



## yymeow0

Hi, can you please authenticate this one? The seller has sold some fakes but most of the time, buyers gave them a positive feedback. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

Item Name: Authentic CELINE Beige Luggage Mini Shopper Suede, Leather Tote Bag
Item ID: 321960197104 
Seller: brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321960197104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tobewan

I bought a Celine Cabas from eBay for my step-daughter. I've been told the serial number is a known copy. Can this be true? The bag looks genuine but the serial number and zipper have been flagged to me. I realise I can't ask for authentification (as I've already bought it and have no live link to insert) but any advice would be appreciated. 

Tobewan


----------



## quinna

Item Name: Celine Mini Luggage Dune
Item ID: 161934329732
Seller: ellcho7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161934329732?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi, could you possibly authenticate this mini luggage for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## yumie_le

Hi ladies, I'm just in Sydney for a day and discovered this store near the Opera House (opposit LV, Hermes and other high end designer stores) with a selections of Celine, Givenchy and Prada. They are having a 20% off storewide at the moment but because its too good to be true, i just want to double check with you ladies if anyone ever bought from this store or their online store? 
Here is there website http://www.*******.com.au


----------



## auntynat

Hi, I've not bought anything from ******* but know one of the SA's, who used to work at Robby Ingham. All items are authentic but can be a inconsistent/ a mixture - colours, seasons, sizes etc. They also have a store in the MLC centre, Double Bay and a website.


----------



## discretesound

Hi 

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much

Item name: Celine Small Box Indigo
Item ID: 161934570441
Seller: annbbhung
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161934570441


----------



## LI94

unoma said:


> Looks good but include zipper marking


How about these pictures?


----------



## jasminerdaa

Hi can someone tell me if this is real or not?
Name: Celine
Seller:  bo-mayso
Item nr: 172043953179
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172043953179?...=30432f6f7c0a41c5a64a4c82788cb7d7&_mwBanner=1


----------



## yumie_le

Thank you auntynat! I think its best if I dont buy any bag from them! I dont want to risk it ! They were selling a celine knot bag for $3000 and that tempted me so bad!!!


----------



## zehamcat

unoma said:


> Imprint, serial number and zipper marking.



Happy new year!

There's an 8 on the zip and the serial number is U-AT-0135 and U-CU-0155

Thanks!


----------



## jasminerdaa

Celine Handbag 
121686388467
cqroman89

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12168638846...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


Please help me authentic this. I want to know If it's 100% real.

Thank you!!!


----------



## auntynat

Do speak to them if you are unsure, as everything is Authentic so if you love it..it doesn't matter if it's a season old or not from a Department store. They have been popular for Celine and Saint Laurent as in Australia there are only a couple of stockists such as David Jones.


----------



## unoma

jasminerdaa said:


> Celine Handbag
> 121686388467
> cqroman89
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12168638846...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> 
> Please help me authentic this. I want to know If it's 100% real.
> 
> Thank you!!!



Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

zehamcat said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> There's an 8 on the zip and the serial number is U-AT-0135 and U-CU-0155
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

jasminerdaa said:


> Hi can someone tell me if this is real or not?
> Name: Celine
> Seller:  bo-mayso
> Item nr: 172043953179
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172043953179?...=30432f6f7c0a41c5a64a4c82788cb7d7&_mwBanner=1


Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

discretesound said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Celine Small Box Indigo
> Item ID: 161934570441
> Seller: annbbhung
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161934570441



Looks good but would like to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

quinna said:


> Item Name: Celine Mini Luggage Dune
> Item ID: 161934329732
> Seller: ellcho7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161934329732?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi, could you possibly authenticate this mini luggage for me? Thanks so much!



Fake


----------



## unoma

yymeow0 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this one? The seller has sold some fakes but most of the time, buyers gave them a positive feedback. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic CELINE Beige Luggage Mini Shopper Suede, Leather Tote Bag
> Item ID: 321960197104
> Seller: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321960197104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lucydee said:


> Hello,
> Can you tell me if Celine ever made a mini luggage tricolor with 4 colors?  I am interested in one on ebay however I am afraid its not authentic because it has 4 colors.  Seller says its a Celine Mini luggage tricolor in Indigo, Black. Brown, Ivory.  I thought tricolor means only 3 colors not 4.
> Here is the link, and can someone help authenticate?
> Thanks in Advance for help!
> 
> 
> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Tricolor
> Seller: Chinchilly1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28189670223...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281896702239&_rdc=1



Auth


----------



## unoma

Justyne said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the Celine forum.... Looking for my first. Please help with authentication? Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE TriColor Trapeze Luggage Leather Hand Shoulder Bag Satchel Listing Number: 172044079289
> Seller: boxuanma
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...Hand-Shoulder-Bag-Satchel-Tote-/172044079289?



Looks fake. Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Mallan said:


> Thank you sooooo much, you just made my day! Happy New Year! :kiss:


----------



## zehamcat

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you


----------



## Justyne

unoma said:


> Looks fake. Ask for zipper marking



Thank you unoma. I think I will stay away from this one.

Also, since I am new to all Celine; can you please explain what you mean by zipper marking, this way I will know for the future.

Thank you again


----------



## quinna

What do you think of this one so far? I'll ask for a clearer zipper picture. Thanks!

Name: Celine mini luggage
Seller: k-limmie
Item:291651175022
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini-luggage-/291651175022?hash=item43e7c3c26e:g:2vgAAOSwjVVV2Bld


----------



## discretesound

unoma said:


> Looks good but would like to see serial number and zipper marking


Thank you


----------



## lucydee

unoma said:


> Auth


 

Thank you unoma!
I didn't bid because I wasn't sure at the time the auction was active.  The auction ended yesterday with someone else winning.
I would rather be sure then take a chance on buying a fake celine.
Thanks for all your help and Happy New Year!


----------



## tv_vt1809

unoma said:


> Looks good. Ask for zipper marking



Hi unoma, I have gotten a photo of the zipper marking from the seller. Please let me know if everything checks out. Thanks a lot for all your help!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lilcorinthian

Lovely authenticators, how does this look? Thank you in advance for your help- this would be my first Celine! 

Black Mini Luggage
Ebay seller lotusblossum444
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...933028?hash=item1a0b7da3e4:g:LC0AAOSwT5tWHoUE


----------



## unoma

lilcorinthian said:


> Lovely authenticators, how does this look? Thank you in advance for your help- this would be my first Celine!
> 
> Black Mini Luggage
> Ebay seller lotusblossum444
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...933028?hash=item1a0b7da3e4:g:LC0AAOSwT5tWHoUE



Fake


----------



## unoma

tv_vt1809 said:


> Dear kind authenticators, could you please help authenticate this trapeze in the listing below? I really appreciate it, thank you so much in advance!
> Item: Celine trapeze small in blue
> Listing number: 331742311658
> Seller: joycemorg
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331742311658?&sid=joycemorg&cmntType=0&kmsi=true





tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi unoma,
> Thank you for your quick reply. I have requested more photos from the seller but she is away at the moment and could only provide this close up shot of the serial number for now and no pic of the zipper marking yet. Do you think everything looks ok so far? Thanks!





tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi unoma, I have gotten a photo of the zipper marking from the seller. Please let me know if everything checks out. Thanks a lot for all your help!! &#10084;&#65039;


Auth


----------



## unoma

lucydee said:


> Thank you unoma!
> I didn't bid because I wasn't sure at the time the auction was active.  The auction ended yesterday with someone else winning.
> I would rather be sure then take a chance on buying a fake celine.
> Thanks for all your help and Happy New Year!



Happy new year


----------



## unoma

discretesound said:


> Thank you


----------



## unoma

quinna said:


> What do you think of this one so far? I'll ask for a clearer zipper picture. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Celine mini luggage
> Seller: k-limmie
> Item:291651175022
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-mini-luggage-/291651175022?hash=item43e7c3c26e:g:2vgAAOSwjVVV2Bld



Auth


----------



## unoma

Justyne said:


> Thank you unoma. I think I will stay away from this one.
> 
> Also, since I am new to all Celine; can you please explain what you mean by zipper marking, this way I will know for the future.
> 
> Thank you again



This is a zipper marking. Better luck next time.


----------



## unoma

zehamcat said:


> Thank you


----------



## tv_vt1809

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you again Unoma! Happy New Year!


----------



## quinna

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you!


----------



## Leshopper

Hi Unoma, can you please check on this one for me? I appreciate your help!

Item: 100% Auth New Celine Micro Luggage Blue Electric SS15
Listing Number: 172036968449
Seller: do210992
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NE...968449?hash=item280e33d001:g:H2sAAOSwwE5WYFc2
Comments: Serial: F - AT - 0144, F - CU - 0144. It looks slightly crooked. 

ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NEW-BAG-CELINE-MICRO-LUGGAGE-BLUE-ELECTRIC-SS15-RARE-/172036968449?hash=item280e33d001:g:H2sAAOSwwE5WYFc2

ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NEW-BAG-CELINE-MICRO-LUGGAGE-BLUE-ELECTRIC-SS15-RARE-/172036968449?hash=item280e33d001:g:H2sAAOSwwE5WYFc2


----------



## unoma

tv_vt1809 said:


> Thank you again Unoma! Happy New Year!


----------



## unoma

quinna said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Leshopper said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please check on this one for me? I appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: 100% Auth New Celine Micro Luggage Blue Electric SS15
> Listing Number: 172036968449
> Seller: do210992
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NE...968449?hash=item280e33d001:g:H2sAAOSwwE5WYFc2
> Comments: Serial: F - AT - 0144, F - CU - 0144. It looks slightly crooked.
> 
> ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NEW-BAG-CELINE-MICRO-LUGGAGE-BLUE-ELECTRIC-SS15-RARE-/172036968449?hash=item280e33d001:g:H2sAAOSwwE5WYFc2
> 
> ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NEW-BAG-CELINE-MICRO-LUGGAGE-BLUE-ELECTRIC-SS15-RARE-/172036968449?hash=item280e33d001:g:H2sAAOSwwE5WYFc2



Auth


----------



## lilcorinthian

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you, unoma!


----------



## Leshopper

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much!!! Xoxo


----------



## Justyne

unoma said:


> This is a zipper marking. Better luck next time.



Thank you unoma


----------



## dea1511

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## yymeow0

unoma said:


> Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


Hi, thank you so much for getting back. I've asked seller for the photos you requested to help you authenticate. They've been uploaded to the picture gallery on the bid page:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321960197104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lyndysf

Could you authenticate these two bags?  I did not see any rule against asking about two bags, so I apologize if this is not appropriate and ask to authenticate the first bag.  Thank you!


Item:  Celine Trapeze Double Zipper Bag
Listing Number:  262222538620
Seller:  nelbog
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Beig...538620?hash=item3d0dae677c:g:~LAAAOSwNSxVB5UX


Item:
Listing Number:  351619840418
Seller: yroshyoco
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...840418?hash=item51de2cf9a2:g:xeIAAOSwiwVWRQ0y

Comments:  Thank you in advance!


----------



## unoma

yymeow0 said:


> Hi, thank you so much for getting back. I've asked seller for the photos you requested to help you authenticate. They've been uploaded to the picture gallery on the bid page:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321960197104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

dea1511 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

lilcorinthian said:


> Thank you, unoma!


----------



## unoma

Leshopper said:


> Thank you so much!!! Xoxo


----------



## ceedoan

hi unoma, can u help with this one? thank you for all you do, it's very appreciated!!

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 221940465678 
 Seller: teatrodimoda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments:     i have the bag in my possession and have added pictures i took myself.


----------



## leemaypous

unoma said:


> Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


 
Finally get some pictures from seller, please help


----------



## Hkim

Happy new year everyone! I'm new here and so excited to find a purse forum . My husband thinks I'm nuts lol. Anyway, I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate this bag? Unfortunately, these are the only pics I have. Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## sglondon

Hello, please could you help authenticate this bag.

Item number- 252237524264
Seller - sandrisara
Description - Celine nano luggage
Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/252237524264


----------



## unoma

ceedoan said:


> hi unoma, can u help with this one? thank you for all you do, it's very appreciated!!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 221940465678
> Seller: teatrodimoda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:     i have the bag in my possession and have added pictures i took myself.



Fake
Seller sells fake bags. If you did a research on the seller you would have seen that.


----------



## unoma

Hkim said:


> Happy new year everyone! I'm new here and so excited to find a purse forum . My husband thinks I'm nuts lol. Anyway, I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate this bag? Unfortunately, these are the only pics I have. Any help will be much appreciated!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hello, please could you help authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item number- 252237524264
> Seller - sandrisara
> Description - Celine nano luggage
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/252237524264


http://www.ebay.com/itm/25223752426...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=252237524264&_rdc=1


Fake


----------



## leemaypous

Celine box bag grey in silver hardware 
List#191758087701
Seller: suite adore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191758087701 
Please please need help for authenticity, here is the information, many many thanks!!!


----------



## leemaypous

leemaypous said:


> Celine box bag grey in silver hardware
> List#191758087701
> Seller: suite adore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191758087701
> Please please need help for authenticity, here is the information, many many thanks!!!


Sorry not very familiar of the posting here yet, pictures on previous page


----------



## sglondon

Thanks. What about this one. 

Item- 272094099866
seller -scarvesinc
Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272094099866


----------



## tinahl

Celine vintage box
Listing number: 32196489483
Seller: mouseptrolix 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321964894837

Comments: seller said they are relisting because the buyer who won auction did not pay. I'm not sure if the "Celine made in Italy" is supposed to be a tab, isn't it normally just printed on the purse itself for vintage ones? Also, there is some sort of button clasp when you open the lock clasp instead of the normal Celine twist clasp logos that I've seen on other vintage boxes. I'd greatly appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag! I've been so wanting a vintage box bag!!

I've looked at the Celine vintage threads on PF but none of the pictures help me because I can't always see the logo marking and the button clasp underneath


----------



## sofia123ca

Hello everyone I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag? Unfortunately, these are the only pics I have. Thanks


----------



## ceedoan

unoma said:


> Fake
> Seller sells fake bags. If you did a research on the seller you would have seen that.



oh my goodness. thank you so so much!! i had no idea, she seemed so genuine. seems like you can't trust anyone these days anymore!! i'm getting so leary of purchasing on ebay now, it looks so good for a fake!!!! again, can't thank you enough.


----------



## sugarrs

Hi all, can you help with this wallet? 

Name: Celine Small Pink Pebbled Wallet
Seller: ushako_0
Item: 252236393380
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252236393380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!! xo


----------



## Kiti

HI! 
I would appreciate any help I could get in authenticating this one! 

Item Name: Celine Taupe Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag color Dune
Item ID: 252239479152
Seller: primbellarose
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Taup...s-Body-Bag-color-Dune-/252239479152?#shpCntId


----------



## Armcandy1

Hi could you please authenticate this Celine Box Bag in deep Sea Blue goatskin?
Item: Celine classic medium box bag in sea goatskin. 2015.
Listing: Item #:10199887
Seller: Stephanie W
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-classic-box-bag-cross-body-bag-10199887/

Thank you Kindly


----------



## MAGJES

Trying to locate a Dune Mini Luggage.  

How does this look?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Dune Beautiful
Seller:  giniloustau 
Item Number: 252234339510
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...339510?hash=item3aba5694b6:g:M-YAAOSwLzdWS~I4


----------



## sofia123ca

CELINE PHANTOM CALFSKIN HANDBAG TOTE BAG GREY CROC
List # 201497111579
Seller: kar-khu-qmxjfa0f
http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHANTOM-CALFSKIN-HANDBAG-TOTE-BAG-GREY-CROC-/201497111579?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

Hello I know this already ended but I really need to
Know!!! Thank you I really apreciated!!


----------



## unoma

sofia123ca said:


> CELINE PHANTOM CALFSKIN HANDBAG TOTE BAG GREY CROC
> List # 201497111579
> Seller: kar-khu-qmxjfa0f
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHANTO...AG-GREY-CROC-/201497111579?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> Hello I know this already ended but I really need to
> Know!!! Thank you I really apreciated!!





sofia123ca said:


> Hello everyone I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag? Unfortunately, these are the only pics I have. Thanks



Horrible Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Trying to locate a Dune Mini Luggage.
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Dune Beautiful
> Seller:  giniloustau
> Item Number: 252234339510
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...339510?hash=item3aba5694b6:g:M-YAAOSwLzdWS~I4



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Armcandy1 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this Celine Box Bag in deep Sea Blue goatskin?
> Item: Celine classic medium box bag in sea goatskin. 2015.
> Listing: Item #:10199887
> Seller: Stephanie W
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-classic-box-bag-cross-body-bag-10199887/
> 
> Thank you Kindly



Link not opening


----------



## unoma

Kiti said:


> HI!
> I would appreciate any help I could get in authenticating this one!
> 
> Item Name: Celine Taupe Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag color Dune
> Item ID: 252239479152
> Seller: primbellarose
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Taup...s-Body-Bag-color-Dune-/252239479152?#shpCntId



Fake


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Hi all, can you help with this wallet?
> 
> Name: Celine Small Pink Pebbled Wallet
> Seller: ushako_0
> Item: 252236393380
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252236393380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!! xo



Fake


----------



## Kiti

unoma said:


> Fake



Omg THANK YOU unoma! Saved my money here. Have a great weekend!


----------



## unoma

tinahl said:


> Celine vintage box
> Listing number: 32196489483
> Seller: mouseptrolix
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321964894837
> 
> Comments: seller said they are relisting because the buyer who won auction did not pay. I'm not sure if the "Celine made in Italy" is supposed to be a tab, isn't it normally just printed on the purse itself for vintage ones? Also, there is some sort of button clasp when you open the lock clasp instead of the normal Celine twist clasp logos that I've seen on other vintage boxes. I'd greatly appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag! I've been so wanting a vintage box bag!!
> 
> I've looked at the Celine vintage threads on PF but none of the pictures help me because I can't always see the logo marking and the button clasp underneath



Ask for serial number and any zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ceedoan said:


> oh my goodness. thank you so so much!! i had no idea, she seemed so genuine. seems like you can't trust anyone these days anymore!! i'm getting so leary of purchasing on ebay now, it looks so good for a fake!!!! again, can't thank you enough.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Thanks. What about this one.
> 
> Item- 272094099866
> seller -scarvesinc
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272094099866


Ask for serial number and any zipper marking


----------



## sugarrs

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks unoma! You are so helpful


----------



## luckyg_ukmid

Quote:
Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Tricolor Python Handbag Tote Purse céline New
Listing Number:
Seller: glamourlove03

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...CXeDRsoMJ7%2FiG3hgXFs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: hello, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me please? What season is this bag from? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Thanks Unoma.


----------



## unoma

luckyg_ukmid said:


> Quote:
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Tricolor Python Handbag Tote Purse céline New
> Listing Number:
> Seller: glamourlove03
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...CXeDRsoMJ7%2FiG3hgXFs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: hello, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me please? What season is this bag from? Thank you so much for your help!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## luckyg_ukmid

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Seller send me the photos, and it shows 1 on the zipper marker. Serial number F-GA-1105 at the corner of the bag. Thank you.


----------



## cazzl

Hi!

Was just wanting help on authenticating these two bags

Item: Celine Luggage
Listing Number: 201499252465
Seller: monwasemoni 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...252465?hash=item2eea4a96f1:g:aaoAAOSw5dNWj4iA

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 131694691020 
Seller: kristitaylo-6 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...691020?hash=item1ea99d82cc:g:G8gAAOSwL7VWjJJK

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Seller ended the listing when I asked for more pictures.  


I found another one this morning but only (4) feedback seller. What do you think?
Seller:   donaldduck947 (4 ) 
Item #: 172051784170
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...784170?hash=item280f15e1ea:g:s7oAAOSwJkJWi~ha


----------



## julianib

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage?
Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Dune Pebbled Leather Bag, Serial# S-AT-1111, S-PA-1022,      Zipper marking:8 
Listing: Item #:172051784170
Seller: donaldduck947
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172051784170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your help


----------



## julianib

MAGJES said:


> Seller ended the listing when I asked for more pictures.
> 
> 
> I found another one this morning but only (4) feedback seller. What do you think?
> Seller:   donaldduck947 (4 )
> Item #: 172051784170
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...784170?hash=item280f15e1ea:g:s7oAAOSwJkJWi~ha


Is the bag real?


----------



## anicca

Dear Celine Experts,

Hope this message finds you well. I just discovered this site recently and, after lurking for a while, have finally decided to post. Please help me determine if this bag is authentic or fake. Seller claims to have an indigo (cobalt?) smooth celine nano. The asking bid price is about half of what the going price is. Your feedback is appreciated!!

Item: CELINE Nano Luggage tote in this electric Indigo leather
Listing Number: 252243604238
Seller: tweenkle*toez
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252243604238#viTabs_0
Comments: Some things that I am wondering about are the curved corners on the serial number tag, the perfect seller rating with generic feedback and the fact that I could pull up at least one more handbag with a matching serial number by celine... I know celine doesn't always have perfect corners on tags and may repeat serial numbers... but the chances i don't know seem slim. What do you think? Thank you Celine Experts for your help!


----------



## unoma

sugarrs said:


> Thanks unoma! You are so helpful



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

luckyg_ukmid said:


> Seller send me the photos, and it shows 1 on the zipper marker. Serial number F-GA-1105 at the corner of the bag. Thank you.



Need to see the photos


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Was just wanting help on authenticating these two bags
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage
> Listing Number: 201499252465
> Seller: monwasemoni
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...252465?hash=item2eea4a96f1:g:aaoAAOSw5dNWj4iA
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 131694691020
> Seller: kristitaylo-6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...691020?hash=item1ea99d82cc:g:G8gAAOSwL7VWjJJK
> 
> Your help is much appreciated!



Repost your requests by posting one item at a time to avoid mistakes


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Seller ended the listing when I asked for more pictures.
> 
> 
> I found another one this morning but only (4) feedback seller. What do you think?
> Seller:   donaldduck947 (4 )
> Item #: 172051784170
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...784170?hash=item280f15e1ea:g:s7oAAOSwJkJWi~ha



Fake


----------



## unoma

julianib said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage?
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Dune Pebbled Leather Bag, Serial# S-AT-1111, S-PA-1022,      Zipper marking:8
> Listing: Item #:172051784170
> Seller: donaldduck947
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172051784170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you for your help





julianib said:


> Is the bag real?


Fake


----------



## unoma

anicca said:


> Dear Celine Experts,
> 
> Hope this message finds you well. I just discovered this site recently and, after lurking for a while, have finally decided to post. Please help me determine if this bag is authentic or fake. Seller claims to have an indigo (cobalt?) smooth celine nano. The asking bid price is about half of what the going price is. Your feedback is appreciated!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Nano Luggage tote in this electric Indigo leather
> Listing Number: 252243604238
> Seller: tweenkle*toez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252243604238#viTabs_0
> Comments: Some things that I am wondering about are the curved corners on the serial number tag, the perfect seller rating with generic feedback and the fact that I could pull up at least one more handbag with a matching serial number by celine... I know celine doesn't always have perfect corners on tags and may repeat serial numbers... but the chances i don't know seem slim. What do you think? Thank you Celine Experts for your help!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

yumie_le said:


> Thank you auntynat! I think its best if I dont buy any bag from them! I dont want to risk it ! They were selling a celine knot bag for $3000 and that tempted me so bad!!!


I know this is a little old but my friend bought a black Givenchy Antigona from them in November and it was fake. IMO, a pretty obvious fake at that. She ran to take it to a consignment store to try and get rid of it but they even rejected it out of being unsure it was authentic. I have been in their Double Bay shop many many times and they have mostly authentic but there was a batch of Antigonas (all going for 1900 AUD which is already crazy cheap) that I thought looked strange. They had a low-quality smooth calf version that had gold GIVENCHY logo outside and the interior hardware was all silver! I had never seen one with mixed hardware especially in that way. And the handles were oddly bent out of shape and thin.


----------



## Miss World

If you're unsure, don't buy anything. It is a horrible feeling finding out later on that you are walking around with a fake bag that you've purchased for thousands of dollars.


----------



## cas12345

Item: Celine calfskin micro luggage black
Listing number: 104220
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-104220
Comments: Hi, I'm considering purchasing this bag, just need confirmation of authenticity. I have had an issues with fakes from a consignment stores recently, thanks for the help!!


----------



## cas12345

Item sold ! Thanks anyways I'll keep looking


----------



## anicca

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Dear Unoma,

Thanks for replying so quickly! It's an honor to have your wisdom. The seller provided this image of the zipper within a couple hours of my asking for it.

However, is it more helpful to get a picture of the zipper head meeting the teeth at a different angle so we could see if there are any markings? I'm not sure. It's so hard sometimes to tell the difference between the real deal and fake, especially online, and no one wants to get duped! Thank you thank you! Happy Weekend!

Best,
Anicca


----------



## cas12345

Ok here's another 
Item Celine calfskin micro luggage black 
Number: 104424
Seller: fashionphile
http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-104424

I appreciate it thanks I have my finger on the trigger to buy!


----------



## ms.affliction

Good afternoon all, I am fairly new to the mini luggage, could you please authenticate this for me? TIA 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 91657163830  
Seller:  frenchpersuasion86 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-3-30...163830?hash=item43e81f2436:g:cXMAAOSwZG9Wkspj

Comments:


----------



## ms.affliction

Thank you Anicca for the response so quickly, I have reached out to the seller and asked history and she said she had the pocket stitched at a shoe cobbler. I did some research of my own and found this bag was a rare one from 2011 if it is of course the real one, olive green lining and blue serial tab. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Please let me know if I need to ask the seller for a better pic of any part of the bag. The first part of the serial actually starts with an S. Here is the closeup she sent me, I too asked the same lol


----------



## ms.affliction




----------



## ms.affliction




----------



## tinahl

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and any zipper marking




Seller just sent me these pictures of the serial and logo. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

ms.affliction said:


> Good afternoon all, I am fairly new to the mini luggage, could you please authenticate this for me? TIA
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 91657163830
> Seller:  frenchpersuasion86
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-3-30...163830?hash=item43e81f2436:g:cXMAAOSwZG9Wkspj
> 
> Comments:





anicca said:


> Dear Ms.Affliction,
> 
> Hope this message finds you well. I'm far from an expert -- but based on the pictures, it appears that (1) the "organizer pockets" on the interior seem to be ripping out of the leather (a.k.a. white cotton thread-looking stitching is exposed), (2) the feet seem misaligned(?), (3) the top serial number begins with a number, (4) puckering of the leather on the interior, and (5) significant surface ripping of the interior leather that seems unrepairable caused "a light hand" (if that makes sense). I mean, the cobalt's interior theoretically comes in olive green...and the zipper marking looks typical (although some metal "paint" appears to be rubbing off).
> 
> Also, although Celine's serial tagging varies a lot -- typically I've seen the serial number tag leather as matching the outside leather. So one would expect (but I guess not as a rule of thumb) that the tag should also be the smooth cobalt. But that's just my guess?
> 
> Ultimately, I'm not really qualified or experienced enough to say one way or another. If I were you, however, I'd trust my gut/wait until a Celine Expert (such as the fabulous Unoma) gives their wise advise.
> 
> Best,
> Anicca





ms.affliction said:


> Thank you Anicca for the response so quickly, I have reached out to the seller and asked history and she said she had the pocket stitched at a shoe cobbler. I did some research of my own and found this bag was a rare one from 2011 if it is of course the real one, olive green lining and blue serial tab. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Please let me know if I need to ask the seller for a better pic of any part of the bag. The first part of the serial actually starts with an S. Here is the closeup she sent me, I too asked the same lol





ms.affliction said:


> View attachment 3237427





ms.affliction said:


> View attachment 3237428



*Fake*


----------



## unoma

cas12345 said:


> Item: Celine calfskin micro luggage black
> Listing number: 104220
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-104220
> Comments: Hi, I'm considering purchasing this bag, just need confirmation of authenticity. I have had an issues with fakes from a consignment stores recently, thanks for the help!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

cas12345 said:


> Item sold ! Thanks anyways I'll keep looking



Good luck


----------



## unoma

cas12345 said:


> Ok here's another
> Item Celine calfskin micro luggage black
> Number: 104424
> Seller: fashionphile
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-104424
> 
> I appreciate it thanks I have my finger on the trigger to buy!


Auth


----------



## unoma

anicca said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Thanks for replying so quickly! It's an honor to have your wisdom. The seller provided this image of the zipper within a couple hours of my asking for it.
> 
> However, is it more helpful to get a picture of the zipper head meeting the teeth at a different angle so we could see if there are any markings? I'm not sure. It's so hard sometimes to tell the difference between the real deal and fake, especially online, and no one wants to get duped! Thank you thank you! Happy Weekend!
> 
> Best,
> Anicca



This is a zipper marking. Pls ask for zipper marking


----------



## cas12345

Thanks so much, I really appreciate you taking your time to look! Excited to cross this off my list !


----------



## ms.affliction

cas12345 said:


> Thanks so much, I really appreciate you taking your time to look! Excited to cross this off my list !


Thank you Unoma, I really appreciate your time, have a great rest of the week.


----------



## luckyg_ukmid

unoma said:


> Need to see the photos
























Here are the photos of the zipper and serial number. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## abcde

Hi all, I would appreciate your time authenticating this item I found on EBay. I don't know much about Celine, but I find  Celine box bag fascinating, so simple yet elegant and classy. 
I don't think this is the classic box bag, but I love the simple look. May be it is a good starter to know the designer brand better.

Item: CELINE CASE BOX CHAIN BAG
Listing number: 151940250809
Seller: liahnl 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151940250809 

Again, thank you!


----------



## 1hugefan

Hi all, I am so glad to have found a resource like the PurseForum! I hope I can get some help authenticating this Celine Belt bag here that I had purchased.

Item: Celine mini belt dark gray color
Listing number: 321967080596
Seller: 2015.ragas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-mini...MybiK0II0VpMjOSdM%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## anicca

unoma said:


> This is a zipper marking. Pls ask for zipper marking



Dear Unoma,

Hope this message finds you well. The seller provided a few more pictures. I asked her to take pictures of the zipper marking (she couldn't find any)... and also of the joints/stitching/a better look at the "Made in Italy" tag.

Here's what I got.

What do you think? Thank you. I'm worried because of the fact I could pull up identical serial numbers online. You're the expert. I eagerly await your response.

Best,
Anicca


----------



## starryapple

Good evening! please kindly authenticate this eBay auction for me!

Item: Celine Small Belt Bag in Indigo Drummed Calfskin Leather Satchel
Listing number: 291654445744
Seller: eho86
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291654445744?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Jemilka

Celine Nano in Souris
Seller name kwiecinskim
Item number 168243dru.09SO
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-/331741199798?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
I purchased this bag already however I am super uneasy about the authenticity of it!! I can send more pictures as the things that irk me are not in this listing.. Please advise on how to proceed--thank you all help is very appreciated!


----------



## anicca

starryapple said:


> Good evening! please kindly authenticate this eBay auction for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Small Belt Bag in Indigo Drummed Calfskin Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 291654445744
> Seller: eho86
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291654445744?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



It says sold.


----------



## starryapple

anicca said:


> It says sold.


hmmm that's odd? the auction should end in one day, let me copy the link again:

Item: Celine Small Belt Bag in Indigo Drummed Calfskin Leather Satchel
Listing number: 291654445744
Seller: eho86
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...445744?hash=item43e7f5aab0:g:c~IAAOSwlV9WQ~cQ

thanks again!


----------



## anicca

starryapple said:


> hmmm that's odd? the auction should end in one day, let me copy the link again:
> 
> Item: Celine Small Belt Bag in Indigo Drummed Calfskin Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 291654445744
> Seller: eho86
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...445744?hash=item43e7f5aab0:g:c~IAAOSwlV9WQ~cQ
> 
> thanks again!


Dear Starryapple,

Sorry. . . I must have accidentally clicked Jemilka's link. The link you posted works fine. Sorry again. Happy Celine Bag Hunting!

Best,
Anicca


----------



## dnlogan

Item: Celine Trapeze 
Seller: Ebay 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Trap...FgfQcAo4ODSXbIBbvlWeY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Comments:
Is the celine trapeze in the link shown above real or fake?? HELP!!


----------



## JY1217

Hi, can someone pls help me on this, I have never seen this style before  

Item: Auth Celine Lambskin Leather SHW Shoulder Bag Brown/ Blue

 Listing number: 221981343073
Seller:  brandoff_hk 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Celine-...ue-/221981343073?hash=item33af1e7d61#viTabs_0
comments : I went to the this store to check. No zipper marking on both zippers. The serial tag, I think it's s-pa-1110, made in Italy under it.

Thank you for your help


----------



## cazzl

Hi

Just wanted to get this authenticated:

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 131694691020 
Seller: kristitaylo-6 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...gAAOSwL7VWjJJK


Thanks!


----------



## melmel33

Please authenticate

Celine Box Bag in Camel
seller:  mus2454
item 151946304841
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-/151946304841?

Thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



I asked the seller for the required photos last week and received this reply this morning.  Am posting in case anyone searches this bag......My suggestion is to stay away.

Here's her message to me when I asked for the extra pics......

*I think the pictures I have included are of more interest to people than a serial number and zipper marking.*

That is what she replied.....for real.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, dreaming to get a nano for my birthday. Can u authenticate this one?
THANK YOU!

Item: CELINE NANO
Listing Number: 321973370552
Seller: coupdefoudre6872
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...370552?hash=item4af71bbeb8:g:~gEAAOSw5dNWj8KH
Comments: the bag kinda looks over used.


----------



## lucydee

MAGJES said:


> I asked the seller for the required photos last week and received this reply this morning.  Am posting in case anyone searches this bag......My suggestion is to stay away.
> 
> Here's her message to me when I asked for the extra pics......
> 
> *I think the pictures I have included are of more interest to people than a serial number and zipper marking.*
> 
> That is what she replied.....for real.



WOW, the seller obviously has something to hide.  I say it must be a fake!
Thanks for sharing with us MAGJES


----------



## sglondon

Hey guys. Please could you help me with this. 

Item number. 262238834484
Description. Celine smooth black luggage 
eBay link. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/262238834484
Seller. warriorofwren


----------



## purse_luxury

Hello! 

Please help me authenticate a purchase I recently made from MyHabit (affiliate of Amazon). Link to item: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...sindex=0&discovery=search&ref=qd_women_sr_1_0

I have attached pictures of the black smooth leather Celine Micro Luggage I purchased. On preliminary inspection and comparing it to my mother's authentic pebbled Celine Micro Luggage that she bought at Saks Fifth Avenue (picture comparison attached too), I noticed that the letter detailing wasn't as fine, the purse is slightly shorter, and other details seem to be off, but I wanted to double check!

Bests and thank you for any help in advance!

Purse_Luxury


----------



## tinahl

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and any zipper marking







tinahl said:


> Seller just sent me these pictures of the serial and logo. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3237481
> 
> View attachment 3237482




Hi unoma,

Just wanted to ask if you reviewed my post? I asked seller for more pics like you asked and posted. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

tinahl said:


> Seller just sent me these pictures of the serial and logo. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3237481
> 
> View attachment 3237482



Auth IMO


----------



## unoma

cas12345 said:


> Thanks so much, I really appreciate you taking your time to look! Excited to cross this off my list !



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

ms.affliction said:


> Thank you Unoma, I really appreciate your time, have a great rest of the week.



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

luckyg_ukmid said:


> Here are the photos of the zipper and serial number. Thank you very much for your help.



Auth


----------



## unoma

abcde said:


> Hi all, I would appreciate your time authenticating this item I found on EBay. I don't know much about Celine, but I find  Celine box bag fascinating, so simple yet elegant and classy.
> I don't think this is the classic box bag, but I love the simple look. May be it is a good starter to know the designer brand better.
> 
> Item: CELINE CASE BOX CHAIN BAG
> Listing number: 151940250809
> Seller: liahnl
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151940250809
> 
> Again, thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Hi all, I am so glad to have found a resource like the PurseForum! I hope I can get some help authenticating this Celine Belt bag here that I had purchased.
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt dark gray color
> Listing number: 321967080596
> Seller: 2015.ragas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-mini...MybiK0II0VpMjOSdM%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Looks good but ask for zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

starryapple said:


> Good evening! please kindly authenticate this eBay auction for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Small Belt Bag in Indigo Drummed Calfskin Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 291654445744
> Seller: eho86
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291654445744?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Jemilka said:


> Celine Nano in Souris
> Seller name kwiecinskim
> Item number 168243dru.09SO
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-/331741199798?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> I purchased this bag already however I am super uneasy about the authenticity of it!! I can send more pictures as the things that irk me are not in this listing.. Please advise on how to proceed--thank you all help is very appreciated!



I want to see the photos of the bag you received because something looks really off.


----------



## unoma

dnlogan said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Seller: Ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Trap...FgfQcAo4ODSXbIBbvlWeY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Comments:
> Is the celine trapeze in the link shown above real or fake?? HELP!!



No red flag, ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to get this authenticated:
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 131694691020
> Seller: kristitaylo-6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...gAAOSwL7VWjJJK
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Fake
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

melmel33 said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Celine Box Bag in Camel
> seller:  mus2454
> item 151946304841
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-/151946304841?
> 
> Thank you!



Looks ok but ask for imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> I asked the seller for the required photos last week and received this reply this morning.  Am posting in case anyone searches this bag......My suggestion is to stay away.
> 
> Here's her message to me when I asked for the extra pics......
> 
> *I think the pictures I have included are of more interest to people than a serial number and zipper marking.*
> 
> That is what she replied.....for real.



Wow


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, dreaming to get a nano for my birthday. Can u authenticate this one?
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Item: CELINE NANO
> Listing Number: 321973370552
> Seller: coupdefoudre6872
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...370552?hash=item4af71bbeb8:g:~gEAAOSw5dNWj8KH
> Comments: the bag kinda looks over used.



Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hey guys. Please could you help me with this.
> 
> Item number. 262238834484
> Description. Celine smooth black luggage
> eBay link. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/262238834484
> Seller. warriorofwren



Fake


----------



## unoma

purse_luxury said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me authenticate a purchase I recently made from MyHabit (affiliate of Amazon). Link to item: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...sindex=0&discovery=search&ref=qd_women_sr_1_0
> 
> I have attached pictures of the black smooth leather Celine Micro Luggage I purchased. On preliminary inspection and comparing it to my mother's authentic pebbled Celine Micro Luggage that she bought at Saks Fifth Avenue (picture comparison attached too), I noticed that the letter detailing wasn't as fine, the purse is slightly shorter, and other details seem to be off, but I wanted to double check!
> 
> Bests and thank you for any help in advance!
> 
> Purse_Luxury
> 
> View attachment 3240349
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240350
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240352



Cant view auction link


----------



## zebrakill

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this Phantom bag?

Item: Céline Phantom bag in black croc 
Listing Number: 321975493470
Seller: bertbert70
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...hwarz-Celine-Phantom-Bag-Black-/321975493470?

Thank you so much.


----------



## leemaypous

Please please need help of authenticity 

Item number 331752943775
Description Celine grey box
Seller Ohara 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331752943775 

Thank you so so much !!!!!


----------



## leemaypous

leemaypous said:


> Please please need help of authenticity
> 
> Item number 331752943775
> Description Celine grey box
> Seller Ohara
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331752943775
> 
> Thank you so so much !!!!!



Picture from seller for the zipper, I will be greatly appreciated your help!!


----------



## sglondon

Item. 331752675046
eBay link http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331752675046
Seller : andreaael


----------



## 1hugefan

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking.




I just received the bag today and here are some additional pictures of the zipper marking and the bag. Thank you so much Unoma for your help!


----------



## timberton21

Hi,

 Could you kindly authenticate the following for me?  

 Item: Céline Micro Luggage
 Listing Number: 231812186465
 Seller: personalshoppers
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231812186465


Note that I purchased it last night without authenticating.  The Seller has a 14 day return policy, so I am now having it authenticated.  

 Thanks!


----------



## luckyg_ukmid

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you very much for your help Unoma! Really appreciated!


----------



## Lawyer

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this thread and joined because I am stumped and need your help!  Normally I consider myself a pretty good spotter of fakes and replicas when it comes to Celine, LV, and YSL since I own multiple pieces and have also done research online (including reading what all of you have posted and learning from this, so thank you!)

I REALLY need help authenticating these 4 items:

Item: Céline Phantom Blue
Listing Number: 181990595320
Seller: peihason_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181990595320?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Notes:  No photos of the inside serial numbers available but I asked for these, so they may be sent.  What stumps me is that I was unaware of the Phantom coming in pebbled.  The interior color also threw me -- I though it was supposed to be close to the outside, but suede.  This is suede but a contrasting color.  I also am not sure about the two "wavy" raised seams that go up and down the sides of the purse.  If you look at other phantoms, the stitching and composition seems different.  Note that the seller says she has the credit card statement from Bergdorf. 


Item: New Auth Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 221995056404
Seller:  smius.d3y4qyfs
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221995056404?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Tote
Listing Number:131699823101
Seller:  estate_jewels
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131699823101?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Royal Blue
Listing Number:151947367899
Seller:   theseller456424
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151947367899?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance for taking the time to help!!


----------



## anicca

anicca said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Hope this message finds you well. The seller provided a few more pictures. I asked her to take pictures of the zipper marking (she couldn't find any)... and also of the joints/stitching/a better look at the "Made in Italy" tag.
> 
> Here's what I got.
> 
> What do you think? Thank you. I'm worried because of the fact I could pull up identical serial numbers online. You're the expert. I eagerly await your response.
> 
> Best,
> Anicca



Hi there -- don't mean to pester you guys but I'm still wondering if this bag is authentic or fake.  Would appreciate your wisdom/hope my post wasn't overlooked! Many thanks!


----------



## lovingboyfrien

Hello All,
    I am a 24 year old man, working in investment banking in New York, albeit at a boutique firm. Despite the fact that I make very good money for my age, I certainly am not rolling in the cash. My Girlfriend is a teacher at a school for children from low income housing and makes very little money but is a true saint. SO I bought the Celine LEATHER BLACK MICRO LUGGAGE TOTE SHOPPER HANDBAG. I know SHE REALLY WANTS IT. And I want to be 100% sure it is authentic, if it not there is a 14 day return policy and I will just have to pay more if it is not real. It is for our 2 year anniversary this Saturday. Thank you so much in advance on any opinions regarding the authenticity of this bag. 

Here is the Ebay Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252232916416


----------



## googielaura

Hi there!  Could you please help me authenticate this CELINE bag? Thanks so much for your help!

Item: Celine 'Trapeze' Olive Suede Black/White Leather Bag/Purse w/Detachable Strap
Listing Number: 201441006146
Seller: dreamclosetli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201441006146?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Therha

Can somebody help me with this?  Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Tie/Knot tote, medium size in navy.
Listing Number: (dont know)
Seller: Amina K
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=69630074&q=celine&ref=fas 
Comments: Finn is the norwegian auction page. The photos attached to this post is photos that I have taken myself.


----------



## michelina13

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_122_zpsikdhtdes.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0




PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help me authenticate- 
Celine Nano Luggage Calf Black 

item #- 221995300458

listing link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lugg...ERmIQ8P%2BlpJwk1SHIOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller-  zwivyding

I purchased this bag just yesterday, please help me to ensure it's authenticity. It does have a #1 on zipper head but she does not have the tags. 
Thank you in advance! -M


----------



## michelina13

here is pic of zipper marking sorry it's not in the same message.


----------



## michelina13

http://s1168.photobucket.com/upload?postregister=truesorry here is picture


----------



## michelina13

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_122_zpsikdhtdes.jpg.html?filters[user]=144584866&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
hopefully this one works, my apologies.


----------



## michelina13

=-/
maybe this one


----------



## michelina13

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_122_zpsikdhtdes.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## stephness

Hi everyone!

Could you help authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag in Dark Blue? I can provide additional pictures as needed:

Item: Authentic Celine Dark Blue Leather Mini Belt Bag

Listing Number: 151933177171

Seller: sheuk32

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: Serial number is W-GA-0174 but faces the opposite way (although I've seen SNs face both ways in other mini bags labeled as "authentic" on eBay). The zipper has a "W" stamped inside. Everything else looks okay but it was purchased from Hong Kong so I just wanted confirmation that it is authentic.

If it's not authentic, any information as to why it's not would be helpful for when I file a PayPal dispute. Thanks guys!


----------



## unoma

zebrakill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Phantom bag?
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom bag in black croc
> Listing Number: 321975493470
> Seller: bertbert70
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-CEL...hwarz-Celine-Phantom-Bag-Black-/321975493470?
> 
> Thank you so much.



Auth


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Item. 331752675046
> eBay link http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331752675046
> Seller : andreaael



Fake


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Hi all, I am so glad to have found a resource like the PurseForum! I hope I can get some help authenticating this Celine Belt bag here that I had purchased.
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt dark gray color
> Listing number: 321967080596
> Seller: 2015.ragas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-mini...MybiK0II0VpMjOSdM%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!





1hugefan said:


> I just received the bag today and here are some additional pictures of the zipper marking and the bag. Thank you so much Unoma for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241001
> View attachment 3241002
> View attachment 3241003
> View attachment 3241004



Unfortunately it is a good Fake.
Fake


----------



## unoma

timberton21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate the following for me?
> 
> Item: Céline Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 231812186465
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231812186465
> 
> 
> Note that I purchased it last night without authenticating.  The Seller has a 14 day return policy, so I am now having it authenticated.
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

luckyg_ukmid said:


> Thank you very much for your help Unoma! Really appreciated!


----------



## unoma

anicca said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Hope this message finds you well. The seller provided a few more pictures. I asked her to take pictures of the zipper marking (she couldn't find any)... and also of the joints/stitching/a better look at the "Made in Italy" tag.
> 
> Here's what I got.
> 
> What do you think? Thank you. I'm worried because of the fact I could pull up identical serial numbers online. You're the expert. I eagerly await your response.
> 
> Best,
> Anicca





anicca said:


> Dear Celine Experts,
> 
> Hope this message finds you well. I just discovered this site recently and, after lurking for a while, have finally decided to post. Please help me determine if this bag is authentic or fake. Seller claims to have an indigo (cobalt?) smooth celine nano. The asking bid price is about half of what the going price is. Your feedback is appreciated!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Nano Luggage tote in this electric Indigo leather
> Listing Number: 252243604238
> Seller: tweenkle*toez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252243604238#viTabs_0
> Comments: Some things that I am wondering about are the curved corners on the serial number tag, the perfect seller rating with generic feedback and the fact that I could pull up at least one more handbag with a matching serial number by celine... I know celine doesn't always have perfect corners on tags and may repeat serial numbers... but the chances i don't know seem slim. What do you think? Thank you Celine Experts for your help!





anicca said:


> Hi there -- don't mean to pester you guys but I'm still wondering if this bag is authentic or fake.  Would appreciate your wisdom/hope my post wasn't overlooked! Many thanks!



I need to see zipper marking located on the front pocket of the bag. Something looks weird about this bag


----------



## unoma

lovingboyfrien said:


> Hello All,
> I am a 24 year old man, working in investment banking in New York, albeit at a boutique firm. Despite the fact that I make very good money for my age, I certainly am not rolling in the cash. My Girlfriend is a teacher at a school for children from low income housing and makes very little money but is a true saint. SO I bought the Celine LEATHER BLACK MICRO LUGGAGE TOTE SHOPPER HANDBAG. I know SHE REALLY WANTS IT. And I want to be 100% sure it is authentic, if it not there is a 14 day return policy and I will just have to pay more if it is not real. It is for our 2 year anniversary this Saturday. Thank you so much in advance on any opinions regarding the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Here is the Ebay Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252232916416



It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

googielaura said:


> Hi there!  Could you please help me authenticate this CELINE bag? Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine 'Trapeze' Olive Suede Black/White Leather Bag/Purse w/Detachable Strap
> Listing Number: 201441006146
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201441006146?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Therha said:


> Can somebody help me with this?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Tie/Knot tote, medium size in navy.
> Listing Number: (dont know)
> Seller: Amina K
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=69630074&q=celine&ref=fas
> Comments: Finn is the norwegian auction page. The photos attached to this post is photos that I have taken myself.



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_122_zpsikdhtdes.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me authenticate-
> Celine Nano Luggage Calf Black
> 
> item #- 221995300458
> 
> listing link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lugg...ERmIQ8P%2BlpJwk1SHIOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller-  zwivyding
> 
> I purchased this bag just yesterday, please help me to ensure it's authenticity. It does have a #1 on zipper head but she does not have the tags.
> Thank you in advance! -M



Auth


----------



## unoma

stephness said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you help authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag in Dark Blue? I can provide additional pictures as needed:
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Dark Blue Leather Mini Belt Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 151933177171
> 
> Seller: sheuk32
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Serial number is W-GA-0174 but faces the opposite way (although I've seen SNs face both ways in other mini bags labeled as "authentic" on eBay). The zipper has a "W" stamped inside. Everything else looks okay but it was purchased from Hong Kong so I just wanted confirmation that it is authentic.
> 
> If it's not authentic, any information as to why it's not would be helpful for when I file a PayPal dispute. Thanks guys!



Zipper marking


----------



## timberton21

Thank you unoma for authenticating my micro (beige with pink trim).  Really appreciate your time as I know you don't have to do this.


----------



## 1hugefan

unoma said:


> Unfortunately it is a good Fake.
> 
> Fake




Thank you so much for your help Unoma!


----------



## stephness

unoma said:


> Zipper marking



Zipper marking is a "W". Picture attached. Is this a problem?


----------



## anicca

unoma said:


> I need to see zipper marking located on the front pocket of the bag. Something looks weird about this bag



Seller ended the listing so I guess that answers the question! Thanks Unoma!


----------



## unoma

stephness said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you help authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag in Dark Blue? I can provide additional pictures as needed:
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Dark Blue Leather Mini Belt Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 151933177171
> 
> Seller: sheuk32
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Serial number is W-GA-0174 but faces the opposite way (although I've seen SNs face both ways in other mini bags labeled as "authentic" on eBay). The zipper has a "W" stamped inside. Everything else looks okay but it was purchased from Hong Kong so I just wanted confirmation that it is authentic.
> 
> If it's not authentic, any information as to why it's not would be helpful for when I file a PayPal dispute. Thanks guys!





stephness said:


> Zipper marking is a "W". Picture attached. Is this a problem?



It is a Fake. This seller sells fake bags.


----------



## unoma

anicca said:


> Seller ended the listing so I guess that answers the question! Thanks Unoma!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

timberton21 said:


> Thank you unoma for authenticating my micro (beige with pink trim).  Really appreciate your time as I know you don't have to do this.



You are welcome


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Thank you so much for your help Unoma!



Better luck next time


----------



## leemaypous

leemaypous said:


> Picture from seller for the zipper, I will be greatly appreciated your help!!



Can anyone help please?  And I missing anything here? I already brought it anyway, but really hope to find out if I made a mistake or not ?? Please


----------



## leemaypous

leemaypous said:


> Picture from seller for the zipper, I will be greatly appreciated your help!!



Zipper picture and information here, thank you!!


----------



## Therha

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking






Therha said:


> Can somebody help me with this?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Tie/Knot tote, medium size in navy.
> Listing Number: (dont know)
> Seller: Amina K
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=69630074&q=celine&ref=fas
> Comments: Finn is the norwegian auction page. The photos attached to this post is photos that I have taken myself.




Im trying again, this time with a few more pictures as you asked.


----------



## stephness

unoma said:


> It is a Fake. This seller sells fake bags.



Thanks unoma. For future reference, is the "W" not legitimate, should it not pop out, etc.? This will help when filing a case.


----------



## milan83

Hi Ladies,I'm used to Balenciaga forum but now I'm looking for my first Celine and I ask your help to authenticate this Luggage I'd like to buy from a private seller. Thanx i.a.!


----------



## milan83

milan83 said:


> Hi Ladies,I'm used to Balenciaga forum but now I'm looking for my first Celine and I ask your help to authenticate this Luggage I'd like to buy from a private seller. Thanx i.a.![/QUOTE
> 
> Sotto I can't put more than one pic per message..


----------



## milan83

milan83 said:


> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,I'm used to Balenciaga forum but now I'm looking for my first Celine and I ask your help to authenticate this Luggage I'd like to buy from a private seller. Thanx i.a.![/QUOTE
> 
> Sotto I can't put more than one pic per message..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code
Click to expand...


----------



## milan83

milan83 said:


> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,I'm used to Balenciaga forum but now I'm looking for my first Celine and I ask your help to authenticate this Luggage I'd like to buy from a private seller. Thanx i.a.![/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I can't put more than one pic per message..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampo
Click to expand...


----------



## milan83

milan83 said:


> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
Click to expand...


----------



## zebrakill

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shorba

Could you authenticate this Celine mini. Thanks


----------



## laye219

Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine nano. Thanks a lot! *

Item: Celine Nano Black

Link: http://www.vansky.com/info/adfree/614048.html


----------



## laye219

laye219 said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this celine nano. Thanks a lot! *
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Black
> 
> Link: http://www.vansky.com/info/adfree/614048.html


here is the zipper marking.


----------



## laye219

laye219 said:


> here is the zipper marking.


Here is the tag #. Thank you very much.


----------



## laye219

laye219 said:


> Here is the tag #. Thank you very much.


two more pictures from the seller. Thanks.


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

Hi Ladies,

I am new to the Celine forum but not new to TPF and usually hang in the LV and Chanel threads. Looking for a Celine bag so will need your advise. TIA 

Item: celine blade flap bag
Listing number: 231813213746
Seller: dideee
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-B...213746?hash=item35f924ee32:g:Y3AAAOSwHaBWlsBs


----------



## 1hugefan

Hi there,

Thanks to Unoma, I learned that the previous celine belt bag I had purchased was a fake unfortunately. I found another one here and hopefully second time is the charm!

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing number: 321975258398
Seller: chforyou28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321975258398?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 1hugefan

Here are some more pictures of the details. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi lovely Celine forum ladies- I am totally new to Celine and have been thinking of getting an Edge bag. I saw the following available for sale on eBay and wonder if you can help authenticate it for me.  

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge-Tricolor-Nwt-/201499207429?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

The listing is ending soon but if it is a genuine piece, I may be on time &#128522;

Many thanks in advance !

S


----------



## JLVA

Kindly requesting authentication - thank you!

Item: Light Taupe Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: 321975275607
Seller: fransilnic
Link: Ebay Link
Comments: I'm curious as to whether this is authentic as the seller does not have the authentication cards (no biggie) or original receipt.


----------



## acey77

Item name : Celine boston luggage bag

Listing: 111871059616
Seller : Cindy.0039

Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111871059616?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi there could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Therha said:


> Im trying again, this time with a few more pictures as you asked.



Auth


----------



## unoma

milan83 said:


> Hi Ladies,I'm used to Balenciaga forum but now I'm looking for my first Celine and I ask your help to authenticate this Luggage I'd like to buy from a private seller. Thanx i.a.!





milan83 said:


> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,I'm used to Balenciaga forum but now I'm looking for my first Celine and I ask your help to authenticate this Luggage I'd like to buy from a private seller. Thanx i.a.![/QUOTE
> 
> Sotto I can't put more than one pic per message..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Code
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## unoma

zebrakill said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

Shorba said:


> Could you authenticate this Celine mini. Thanks


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

sh0pah0licgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to the Celine forum but not new to TPF and usually hang in the LV and Chanel threads. Looking for a Celine bag so will need your advise. TIA
> 
> Item: celine blade flap bag
> Listing number: 231813213746
> Seller: dideee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-B...213746?hash=item35f924ee32:g:Y3AAAOSwHaBWlsBs



Auth


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks to Unoma, I learned that the previous celine belt bag I had purchased was a fake unfortunately. I found another one here and hopefully second time is the charm!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing number: 321975258398
> Seller: chforyou28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321975258398?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks to Unoma, I learned that the previous celine belt bag I had purchased was a fake unfortunately. I found another one here and hopefully second time is the charm!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing number: 321975258398
> Seller: chforyou28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321975258398?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





1hugefan said:


> Here are some more pictures of the details. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3244276
> View attachment 3244277
> View attachment 3244278
> View attachment 3244279
> View attachment 3244280



Auth


----------



## unoma

Bagcoolie said:


> Hi lovely Celine forum ladies- I am totally new to Celine and have been thinking of getting an Edge bag. I saw the following available for sale on eBay and wonder if you can help authenticate it for me.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Edge-Tricolor-Nwt-/201499207429?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> The listing is ending soon but if it is a genuine piece, I may be on time &#128522;
> 
> Many thanks in advance !
> 
> S



I need to see more photos


----------



## 1hugefan

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

JLVA said:


> Kindly requesting authentication - thank you!
> 
> Item: Light Taupe Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 321975275607
> Seller: fransilnic
> Link: Ebay Link
> Comments: I'm curious as to whether this is authentic as the seller does not have the authentication cards (no biggie) or original receipt.



Auth


----------



## unoma

acey77 said:


> Item name : Celine boston luggage bag
> 
> Listing: 111871059616
> Seller : Cindy.0039
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111871059616?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Hi there could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Thank you so so much Unoma!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thank you Unoma, the bag has been sold. I am sure there will be another worthy one down the road. Thanks and have a great week


----------



## JLVA

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you!!! Just purchased


----------



## leemaypous

Hi Unoma, I might made a mistake when I posted this couple days ago, I am redoing everything here one more time,  please advise if I am missing any information. I have made the purchase and hopefully it is authentic.  Your help will be greatly appreciated 

Item number 331752943775
Description Celine grey box
Seller Ohara 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331752943775 

Thank you so so much !!!!!

Sorry, please try this link:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331752943775


----------



## milan83

unoma said:


> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that' s ok,sorry I did so in the Balenciaga forum so I thought it was possible
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nankali

Dear unoma, could you kindly authenticate this, please! Thank you in advance!

Item: 381516655500
Description: Celine Nano Bag
Seller: blucompany
link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/381516655500?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you for you help!


----------



## Nankali

I can also try to get more pictures, if needed! Thank you kindly!



Nankali said:


> Dear unoma, could you kindly authenticate this, please! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: 381516655500
> Description: Celine Nano Bag
> Seller: blucompany
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/381516655500?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## michelina13

Thank you for your help Unoma as always. 

Can you authenticate Celine nano drummed leather black 

seller-eirewardrobe

link- http://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Nano-...702846?hash=item2a5f8d013e:g:PCcAAOSw5dNWl~VS

listing #- 181991702846


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
M


----------



## bduchovny

Item: mini luggage in fluo pink drummed leather

No listing number

Seller: fashionphile

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-fluo-pink-105339

Comments:
First celine purchase. I don't know a lot regarding details. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## heavenrain

hello,

Could you help auth. this one? 

Item: 252252129103
Description: Céline Cabas Tote
Seller: jackie_8787
link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Ce...129103?hash=item3abb66074f:g:tyEAAOSwCypWmRzB

I really appreciate it! 
thank you


----------



## mollyhalf

I would really appreciate help authenticating these Celine bags. I have almost bought a fake before and am nervous. 


Item: Celine Mini Luggage Sunflower Pamelato Leather!! RARE!!!
Listing Number: 111680704140
Seller: tbirdhau
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111680704140?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item: CELINE Mini Luggage Tote White Canvas Black Smooth Calfskin Leather with Dustbag
Listing Number: 181994726910
Seller: kevacution
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181994726910?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks!! 
Molly


----------



## unoma

JLVA said:


> Thank you!!! Just purchased



Congrats


----------



## unoma

Bagcoolie said:


> Thank you Unoma, the bag has been sold. I am sure there will be another worthy one down the road. Thanks and have a great week



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Nankali said:


> Dear unoma, could you kindly authenticate this, please! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: 381516655500
> Description: Celine Nano Bag
> Seller: blucompany
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/381516655500?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sh0pah0licgirl said:


> Thank you for you help!


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Thank you for your help Unoma as always.
> 
> Can you authenticate Celine nano drummed leather black
> 
> seller-eirewardrobe
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Nano-...702846?hash=item2a5f8d013e:g:PCcAAOSw5dNWl~VS
> 
> listing #- 181991702846
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> M



Need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

bduchovny said:


> Item: mini luggage in fluo pink drummed leather
> 
> No listing number
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-fluo-pink-105339
> 
> Comments:
> First celine purchase. I don't know a lot regarding details. Thank you in advance for your help!



Auth


----------



## unoma

heavenrain said:


> hello,
> 
> Could you help auth. this one?
> 
> Item: 252252129103
> Description: Céline Cabas Tote
> Seller: jackie_8787
> link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Ce...129103?hash=item3abb66074f:g:tyEAAOSwCypWmRzB
> 
> I really appreciate it!
> thank you


Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## bduchovny

Thank you unoma! I really appreciate your help! [emoji7]


----------



## michelina13

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/IMG_3968_zpsr4xiyq1w.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/l...sort=3&o=0file:///T:/lms/Desktop/IMG_3965.jpg




HI UNOMA- YOU HAVE ALREADY SAID THIS BAG IS AUTHENTIC BUT I HAVE SOME DOUBTS- ADDED MORE PICTURES. BOTTOM ZIPPER HAS A number 3 looks like top zipperhead is #1. 

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_122_zpsikdhtdes.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0





PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help me authenticate- 
Celine Nano Luggage Calf Black 

item #- 221995300458

listing link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lugga...vip=true&rt=nc

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/IMG_3967_zpsphvhs9yg.jpg.html






http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/IMG_3967_zpsphvhs9yg.jpg.html




seller-  zwivyding

please confirm it is definetly auth. Thanks again!



http://s1168.photobucket.com/upload


----------



## sisii

Hello ladies, 

Item: Authentic Celine Trio In Flamingo Pink Bag 

Listing Number: 321979256356

Seller: Salad0527

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321979256356?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance


----------



## leemaypous

leemaypous said:


> Hi Unoma, I might made a mistake when I posted this couple days ago, I am redoing everything here one more time,  please advise if I am missing any information. I have made the purchase and hopefully it is authentic.  Your help will be greatly appreciated
> 
> Item number 331752943775
> Description Celine grey box
> Seller Ohara
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331752943775
> 
> Thank you so so much !!!!!
> 
> Sorry, please try this link:
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331752943775



Dear Unoma, 

Am I missing something here? I am pretty new here, If I am not in a right format or something wrong with post, please do tell me, I got the purse yesterday, love it and looks good to me, very excited but still worry if it's authentic. Please need your help, many thanks!!


----------



## heavenrain

.


----------



## heavenrain

hello,

Could you help auth. this one? 

Item: 252252129103
Description: Céline Cabas Tote
Seller: jackie_8787
link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Cel...EAAOSwCypWmRzB

I really appreciate it! 
thank you



unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


hello again

The seller says that this bag the cabas tote do not come with serial number stitched into the back pocket, nor does it have the usual '8' visible in the zip as the zip is only in the inside pocket. 
she says only luggage range etc comes with these features.
she claims it is legit.. but I do not know anythingg about celine bags to be honest, what would you say ?


----------



## laye219

Dear Unoma, did you miss the post I made on page 471 #7055-7058&#65311;Could you please kindly authenticate the bag for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## stephness

unoma said:


> It is a Fake. This seller sells fake bags.



Hi unoma - was there anything obviously wrong with this bag to label it as a fake?


----------



## michelina13

https://www.flickr.com/cameraroll
more pictures

the stamp Made IN Italy the In part is capitalized and I have never seen that either?


----------



## dough

Item: Nano Luggage in Black
Listing Number: 281912462623
Seller: tirmilubjm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...462623?hash=item41a34acd1f:g:XtIAAOSwoydWnIVl

Thanks in advance! Super nervous about eBay purchases :/


----------



## mrspinki

Item: Celine Trio Back Large
Listing Number: 171435ETA
Seller: andream

s15-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/287/356/565/565653782.jpeg?1453300181


s15-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/887/356/565/565653788.jpeg?1453300181

s15-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/487/356/565/565653784.jpeg?1453300181


----------



## sfrqe514

Hello everyone! I would really appreciate it if you could assist in authenticating this Celine bag as I am really interested to purchase it:

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tricolour in green suede
Listing number:
Seller: Gorgeous Luxury
Link: http://www.gorgeousluxury.com/celine
Comments: Seller bought bag in 2013


----------



## sfrqe514

Hello everyone! I would really appreciate it if you could assist in authenticating another Celine bag as I am really interested to purchase it:

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tricolour Winter 2014
Listing number:
Seller: Gorgeous Luxury
Link: Their Instagram account - @gorgeoustelawi
Comments:


----------



## heavenrain

heavenrain said:


> hello,
> 
> Could you help auth. this one?
> 
> Item: 252252129103
> Description: Céline Cabas Tote
> Seller: jackie_8787
> link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Cel...EAAOSwCypWmRzB
> 
> I really appreciate it!
> thank you
> 
> 
> hello again
> 
> The seller says that this bag the cabas tote do not come with serial number stitched into the back pocket, nor does it have the usual '8' visible in the zip as the zip is only in the inside pocket.
> she says only luggage range etc comes with these features.
> she claims it is legit.. but I do not know anythingg about celine bags to be honest, what would you say ?




I told her where it should be and she send me additional photos of the number and zipper

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/Tv8AAOSwa-dWoPeY/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/alUAAOSwX~dWoPe~/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


----------



## Love_Couture

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Fluo Pink
Listing Number: 111496
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-fluo-pink-111496
Comments: Fashionphile is a reputable re-seller.  Would like to double check on this specific bag for authenticity.  Thank you very much.


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/IMG_3968_zpsr4xiyq1w.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/l...sort=3&o=0file:///T:/lms/Desktop/IMG_3965.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI UNOMA- YOU HAVE ALREADY SAID THIS BAG IS AUTHENTIC BUT I HAVE SOME DOUBTS- ADDED MORE PICTURES. BOTTOM ZIPPER HAS A number 3 looks like top zipperhead is #1.
> 
> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_122_zpsikdhtdes.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me authenticate-
> Celine Nano Luggage Calf Black
> 
> item #- 221995300458
> 
> listing link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lugga...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/IMG_3967_zpsphvhs9yg.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/IMG_3967_zpsphvhs9yg.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller-  zwivyding
> 
> please confirm it is definetly auth. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1168.photobucket.com/upload




It is a Fake. I just notice the seller are mixing photos.


----------



## unoma

bduchovny said:


> Thank you unoma! I really appreciate your help! [emoji7]


----------



## unoma

sisii said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Trio In Flamingo Pink Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 321979256356
> 
> Seller: Salad0527
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321979256356?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

heavenrain said:


> hello,
> 
> Could you help auth. this one?
> 
> Item: 252252129103
> Description: Céline Cabas Tote
> Seller: jackie_8787
> link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Cel...EAAOSwCypWmRzB
> 
> I really appreciate it!
> thank you
> 
> 
> hello again
> 
> The seller says that this bag the cabas tote do not come with serial number stitched into the back pocket, nor does it have the usual '8' visible in the zip as the zip is only in the inside pocket.
> she says only luggage range etc comes with these features.
> she claims it is legit.. but I do not know anythingg about celine bags to be honest, what would you say ?



Serial number is inside the pocket of the bag and i need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/cameraroll
> more pictures
> 
> the stamp Made IN Italy the In part is capitalized and I have never seen that either?



Auction link????


----------



## unoma

dough said:


> Item: Nano Luggage in Black
> Listing Number: 281912462623
> Seller: tirmilubjm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...462623?hash=item41a34acd1f:g:XtIAAOSwoydWnIVl
> 
> Thanks in advance! Super nervous about eBay purchases :/



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

heavenrain said:


> I told her where it should be and she send me additional photos of the number and zipper
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/Tv8AAOSwa-dWoPeY/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/alUAAOSwX~dWoPe~/$_12.JPG?set_id=2



Looks ok but ask for clearer photos of the zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Love_Couture said:


> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Fluo Pink
> Listing Number: 111496
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-fluo-pink-111496
> Comments: Fashionphile is a reputable re-seller.  Would like to double check on this specific bag for authenticity.  Thank you very much.



Auth


----------



## sglondon

Item number: 111881513394
eBay website: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111881513394
Seller: oscarfrankwood15
Desc: authentic Celine tri colour


----------



## Tya

Hello,

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Souris
Link: http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/Tya_86/library/Celine Luggage?sort=2&page=1

Could you help me to authentificate my Celine Micro Luggage in Souris? You can press + on each picture to have a better view.

Thanks for your help


----------



## LostInBal

Hi ladies, please, help me authenticate this beauty.
Thank you in advance!

Celine Phantom

item numb. 281911234348 Ebay

seller: 84lboo

link :  http://www.ebay.es/itm/Authentic-Be...234348?hash=item41a3380f2c:g:RQEAAOSw6dNWSzVM


----------



## LostInBal

And this one?.

Celine Phantom luggage

seller: luxurywoman2012

item numb. 151949105128

link: http://www.ebay.es/itm/CELINE-PHANT...105128?hash=item2360df57e8:g:4woAAOSwVL1V~D78


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Been dying to get a trapeze and I saw this one. Could someone help me authenticate?thank you!

Item: Celine trapeze small
Id #: 1048811112
Link: http://ssl.olx.ph/item/celine-trapeze-in-nude-and-pink-smoothe-calfskin-leather-ID764mQ.html
Seller: Paris


----------



## carissacalista

Hi there. 
Please help me to authenticate this celine nano 

Item:celine nano bag 
Listing Number:111878143855
Seller: zoeesss
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/111878143855


Thanks!


----------



## heavenrain

hello,

Could you help auth. this one? 

Item: 252252129103
Description: Céline Cabas Tote
Seller: jackie_8787
link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Cel...EAAOSwCypWmRzB




unoma said:


> Looks ok but ask for clearer photos of the zipper marking



seller says that there is no marking on the zipper


----------



## leemaypous

leemaypous said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Am I missing something here? I am pretty new here, If I am not in a right format or something wrong with post, please do tell me, I got the purse yesterday, love it and looks good to me, very excited but still worry if it's authentic. Please need your help, many thanks!!


 
Is anyone here kindly let me know if my post have problem? Just wish I can get response


Item number 331752943775
 Description Celine grey box
 Seller Ohara 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331752943775


----------



## lara_theresa93

Hello! 
Can you please identify this bag? 
Item: Celine mini Luggage
Listing Number: ?? kleiderkreisel
Seller: thalia23
Link: http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/121012996-celine-mini-luggage-schwarz-100
Comments: please identify this bag, this would be super nice! Lara


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi I purchased this and now thinking it's not real after trying to find this color online. I would greatly appreciate if you could tell me if it's authentic. Thank you in advance 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/151956384973
Item # 151956384973


----------



## sglondon

sglondon said:


> Item number: 111881513394
> eBay website: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111881513394
> Seller: oscarfrankwood15
> Desc: authentic Celine tri colour



Serial tag photo attached.


----------



## sisii

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Dear Unoma, 
Here are some additional pictures for the bag! thank you so much


----------



## heyrenee

Item: Celine box bag in goat skin medium
Listing Number: 252259058203
Seller: ambeadil
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CEL...-ABSOLUTELY-STUNNING-/252259058203?nav=SEARCH
Comments: thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## cas12345

Item: CelineDrummed calfskin micro luggage 
Listing: 109963
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-109963
Comments : Hi can you please authenticate this bag I appreciate it ! I wound up purchasing the last bag you authenticated for me thanks !


----------



## cas12345

Item: Celine drummed calfskin micro luggage souris
Listing: 103452
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-103452
Thanks so much it's between this or the last one! I appreciate it !


----------



## song0320

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine mini luggage
Item number: 131699823101
Seller: estate_jewels
Website: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Luggage-Tote-/131699823101?txnId=0


Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------



## unoma

cas12345 said:


> Item: Celine drummed calfskin micro luggage souris
> Listing: 103452
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-103452
> Thanks so much it's between this or the last one! I appreciate it !



Auth


----------



## unoma

heyrenee said:


> Item: Celine box bag in goat skin medium
> Listing Number: 252259058203
> Seller: ambeadil
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CEL...-ABSOLUTELY-STUNNING-/252259058203?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: thanks so much in advance!!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

song0320 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Item number: 131699823101
> Seller: estate_jewels
> Website: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Luggage-Tote-/131699823101?txnId=0
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the help!!!



Fake

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

sisii said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Here are some additional pictures for the bag! thank you so much



Auth


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Serial tag photo attached.



Looks off. need to se clearer serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi I purchased this and now thinking it's not real after trying to find this color online. I would greatly appreciate if you could tell me if it's authentic. Thank you in advance
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151956384973
> Item # 151956384973



Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

lara_theresa93 said:


> Hello!
> Can you please identify this bag?
> Item: Celine mini Luggage
> Listing Number: ?? kleiderkreisel
> Seller: thalia23
> Link: http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/121012996-celine-mini-luggage-schwarz-100
> Comments: please identify this bag, this would be super nice! Lara



Fake


----------



## unoma

carissacalista said:


> Hi there.
> Please help me to authenticate this celine nano
> 
> Item:celine nano bag
> Listing Number:111878143855
> Seller: zoeesss
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/111878143855
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Been dying to get a trapeze and I saw this one. Could someone help me authenticate?thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze small
> Id #: 1048811112
> Link: http://ssl.olx.ph/item/celine-trapeze-in-nude-and-pink-smoothe-calfskin-leather-ID764mQ.html
> Seller: Paris



Ask for clear photos of zipper marking. I cant enlarge the photos


----------



## unoma

aalinne_72 said:


> And this one?.
> 
> Celine Phantom luggage
> 
> seller: luxurywoman2012
> 
> item numb. 151949105128
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.es/itm/CELINE-PHANT...105128?hash=item2360df57e8:g:4woAAOSwVL1V~D78



Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi ladies, please, help me authenticate this beauty.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Celine Phantom
> 
> item numb. 281911234348 Ebay
> 
> seller: 84lboo
> 
> link :  http://www.ebay.es/itm/Authentic-Be...234348?hash=item41a3380f2c:g:RQEAAOSw6dNWSzVM



Auth


----------



## unoma

Tya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Souris
> Link: http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/Tya_86/library/Celine Luggage?sort=2&page=1
> 
> Could you help me to authentificate my Celine Micro Luggage in Souris? You can press + on each picture to have a better view.
> 
> Thanks for your help


, I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## cas12345

cas12345 said:


> Item: CelineDrummed calfskin micro luggage
> Listing: 109963
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-109963
> Comments : Hi can you please authenticate this bag I appreciate it ! I wound up purchasing the last bag you authenticated for me thanks !



Hi sorry I think this was missed I also wanted to know if this was authentic thanks !


----------



## hahp63

If you all could help me ASAP I would be forever grateful!! I need to purchase tomorrow.


Item: Celine nano luggage red 
Listing number: 252261428164
Seller: primbellarose
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Red-/252261428164?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## hahp63

To the post above , seller is primbellarose


----------



## texas2015

Item: Celine Nano Leather Tote
Listing Number: 181977612479
Seller: couchage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano...U3i%2Fy%2BncBEdcNodCE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hi, I recently purchased a Celine Nano in Dune from eBay and am doubting its authenticity. I posted the link to the listing. I have also attached two additional pictures of the zippers. Please let me know if anything more is needed (I am new to this site!).


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Grain  Red Handbag 
Listing Number: 281914802558
Seller: quin_carls
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281914802558

Please authenticate thanks!


----------



## jenynyp

Hi there. 
Please help me to authenticate both celine box bags!

Item:celine box bag 
Listing Number:201494495077
Seller: vitacharm
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201494495077?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:celine box bag 
Listing Number:371528158121
Seller: personalshoppers 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/371528158121?
_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Celine box bag
http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-black-108982

Item: celine box bag
http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-goatskin-small-classic-box-flap-bag-alizarin-105751


Thanks!


----------



## darma2011

Item: Celine Tie Knot Tote Grainy Leather Small

Listing Number: 3267/01

Seller: Trendlee

Link: http://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-tie-knot-tote-grainy-leather-large85858575 

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance


----------



## hantr911

Please authenticate this Celine bag on eBay :
Item: Celine Small Trapeze Bag
Item number : 172066785847
Seller :stefenlm(13)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172066785847

This is my first time posting so please let me know what other information you need. Thank you!


----------



## darma2011

darma2011 said:


> Item: Celine Tie Knot Tote Grainy Leather Small
> 
> Listing Number: 3267/01
> 
> Seller: Trendlee
> 
> Link: http://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-tie-knot-tote-grainy-leather-large85858575
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks in advance




I requested photos of the zipper 
Attachment(s)
Photo Dec 29, 3 42 54 PM.jpg
Photo Dec 29, 3 43 24 PM.jpg
Photo Dec 29, 11 39 35 AM.jpg


----------



## darma2011

darma2011 said:


> i requested photos of the zipper
> attachment(s)
> photo dec 29, 3 42 54 pm.jpg
> photo dec 29, 3 43 24 pm.jpg
> photo dec 29, 11 39 35 am.jpg


----------



## norawr

*Item:* Celine Luggage Nano in Pebbled Black with Silver Hardware 
*Listing Number:* 111883084136
*Seller:* dabshire001
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/111883084136?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
*Comments*: This listing will expire in two days from this posting date. The seller informed me via private message that the imprinted serial number found in the purse is W.VP.2175. The photo provided in the Ebay listing is fuzzy.


----------



## sglondon

Hi guys I'm really after a nano. I have a luggage but for the days I dorm want to carry a big bag I need a nano. 

Please could you authenticate this bag for me. 

Item ID 272095327330
eBay link http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272095327330
Seller: Bushie7
Description: Celine nano 

Please note the pictures of the actual bag are from photo 8 I have asked for more picture but want to see whether it looks ok or not from the pictures.


----------



## sglondon

Item ID 181996864893
eBay link http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181996864893
Seller: eirewardrobe
Description: Celine nano

Again photos of the actual bag start from photo 8 I have asked for more images of the bag


----------



## phernaez1

Item: Celine Mini Tote luggage Handbag/Gold Sand and Black

Listing number: 281912308319

Seller: seavali

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Tote-luggage-Handbag-Gold-Sand-and-Black-/281912308319?txnId=0

Hi. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
Here is a photo of the zipper


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Celine Black Medium Phantom Luggage Handbag 100% Authentic  
Listing Number: 121873576761
Seller: omifeenstra
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121873576761


Please authenticate thanks


----------



## mollyhalf

Item: New Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Blue

Listing Number: eBay item number:151960640394

Seller: jes2880.qlcrc

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...287b7&pid=100010&rk=15&rkt=24&sd=281907017507

Comments: PLEASE HELP!! The auction ends in 16 hours and I am too afraid to purchase without confirmation it is real. Thank you.


----------



## texas2015

I am reposting...someone please respond!

Item: Celine Nano Leather Tote
Listing Number: 181977612479
Seller: couchage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano-...vip=true&rt=nc

Hi, I recently purchased a Celine Nano in Dune from eBay and am doubting its authenticity. I posted the link to the listing. I have also attached two additional pictures of the zippers. Please let me know if anything more is needed (I am new to this site!).


----------



## unoma

cas12345 said:


> Hi sorry I think this was missed I also wanted to know if this was authentic thanks !



Auth


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> If you all could help me ASAP I would be forever grateful!! I need to purchase tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage red
> Listing number: 252261428164
> Seller: primbellarose
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Red-/252261428164?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE





hahp63 said:


> To the post above , seller is primbellarose



Fake


----------



## unoma

texas2015 said:


> Item: Celine Nano Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 181977612479
> Seller: couchage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano...U3i%2Fy%2BncBEdcNodCE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hi, I recently purchased a Celine Nano in Dune from eBay and am doubting its authenticity. I posted the link to the listing. I have also attached two additional pictures of the zippers. Please let me know if anything more is needed (I am new to this site!).



Fake


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Grain  Red Handbag
> Listing Number: 281914802558
> Seller: quin_carls
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281914802558
> 
> Please authenticate thanks!



Fake


----------



## unoma

darma2011 said:


> Item: Celine Tie Knot Tote Grainy Leather Small
> 
> Listing Number: 3267/01
> 
> Seller: Trendlee
> 
> Link: http://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-tie-knot-tote-grainy-leather-large85858575
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks in advance





darma2011 said:


> I requested photos of the zipper
> Attachment(s)
> Photo Dec 29, 3 42 54 PM.jpg
> Photo Dec 29, 3 43 24 PM.jpg
> Photo Dec 29, 11 39 35 AM.jpg





darma2011 said:


> View attachment 3252089
> View attachment 3252090
> View attachment 3252091



Auth


----------



## unoma

hantr911 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine bag on eBay :
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze Bag
> Item number : 172066785847
> Seller :stefenlm(13)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172066785847
> 
> This is my first time posting so please let me know what other information you need. Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

norawr said:


> *Item:* Celine Luggage Nano in Pebbled Black with Silver Hardware
> *Listing Number:* 111883084136
> *Seller:* dabshire001
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/111883084136?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> *Comments*: This listing will expire in two days from this posting date. The seller informed me via private message that the imprinted serial number found in the purse is W.VP.2175. The photo provided in the Ebay listing is fuzzy.



Fake


----------



## unoma

phernaez1 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Tote luggage Handbag/Gold Sand and Black
> 
> Listing number: 281912308319
> 
> Seller: seavali
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Tote-luggage-Handbag-Gold-Sand-and-Black-/281912308319?txnId=0
> 
> Hi. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
> Here is a photo of the zipper
> View attachment 3252520
> View attachment 3252521
> View attachment 3252524



Fake


----------



## bemydreambags

Hi Phernaez1, Celine bag will never used other brandname zipper dear. &#128521;


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: Celine Black Medium Phantom Luggage Handbag 100% Authentic
> Listing Number: 121873576761
> Seller: omifeenstra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121873576761
> 
> 
> Please authenticate thanks



Looks good but ask for zipper marking.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

mollyhalf said:


> Item: New Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Blue
> 
> Listing Number: eBay item number:151960640394
> 
> Seller: jes2880.qlcrc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...287b7&pid=100010&rk=15&rkt=24&sd=281907017507
> 
> Comments: PLEASE HELP!! The auction ends in 16 hours and I am too afraid to purchase without confirmation it is real. Thank you.



Fake


----------



## unoma

texas2015 said:


> I am reposting...someone please respond!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 181977612479
> Seller: couchage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-nano-...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hi, I recently purchased a Celine Nano in Dune from eBay and am doubting its authenticity. I posted the link to the listing. I have also attached two additional pictures of the zippers. Please let me know if anything more is needed (I am new to this site!).



Fake


----------



## hahp63

unoma said:


> Fake


 
  THANK YOU! How disgusting that individuals try to sell fake bags as authentic.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Nano
Listing: 231821910271
Seller: BlacknPinkshop
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Clearance-sale-celine-Nano-in-bkue-/231821910271?nav=SEARCH

I've also asked for under zip photos and attached it here. Thank you!!!


----------



## Melesq2b

Hello! In need of authentication of recently purchased bag. I took it to the Celine store in Vegas and compared. It looks good but there is something off about the seller and the zipper sticks. Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Black 
Listing Number: 221995056404
Seller: smius.d3y4qyfs

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-NANO...ni-bag-Small-/221995056404?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

Comments: Seller has multiple Celine bags listed them ends auction. Address says Illinois, shipped from Delaware and box marked from China?


----------



## unoma

Melesq2b said:


> Hello! In need of authentication of recently purchased bag. I took it to the Celine store in Vegas and compared. It looks good but there is something off about the seller and the zipper sticks. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Black
> Listing Number: 221995056404
> Seller: smius.d3y4qyfs
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-NANO...ni-bag-Small-/221995056404?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> Comments: Seller has multiple Celine bags listed them ends auction. Address says Illinois, shipped from Delaware and box marked from China?



Fake


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing: 231821910271
> Seller: BlacknPinkshop
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Clearance-sale-celine-Nano-in-bkue-/231821910271?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I've also asked for under zip photos and attached it here. Thank you!!!



Fake


----------



## jenynyp

Hi there. 
Please help me to authenticate both celine box bags!

Item:celine box bag 
Listing Number:201494495077
Seller: vitacharm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201494495077?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:celine box bag 
Listing Number:371528158121
Seller: personalshoppers 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371528158121?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks!


----------



## Ladyinblack123

Hi!
Could you please help me authenticate this Céline trio Large? 
The number on the inside says S-LA-5114


----------



## Melesq

Thank you so much unoma! I broke all of my Ebay rules and ended up with my first fake.
Thanks again!


----------



## Sookie888

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you!!!


----------



## MissFashion

Item: celine smooth micro luggage multicolour khaki  
Listing Number: 181904305067 
Seller: loukpeach 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181904305067


----------



## darma2011

unoma said:


> Auth




I appreciate your time and expertise!  May something amazing happen in your day today [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Hello! Hoping to have this authenticated. MANY MANY THANKS!! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Orage Drummed Leather
Listing #: 191791867330 
Seller: lovehooper

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authen...med-Leather-Bag-Tote-Excellent-/191791867330?


----------



## phernaez1

bemydreambags said:


> Hi Phernaez1, Celine bag will never used other brandname zipper dear. [emoji6]




Thank u!


----------



## phernaez1

unoma said:


> Fake




Thank u! I was decided to keep the purse because the seller was insisting it is authentic and that she works in a federal govt she cannot be fraudulent, etc. She was so mad that I am accusing of her of selling fake items. Anyhow if not for ur reponse that big junk of money would have been gone by now! But thanks to u i was able to get it back. A big thanks for saving me!


----------



## lordguinny

Hiya wonderful Celine authenticators! I am usually over in the Balenciaga/Chanel/LV forums, but recently was bitten with the Celine bug. I know, late in the game, right?  Anyways, any help with this bag is much appreciated. 

Also, any help identifying this color would be great!

Item: Celine Small Trapeze 
Listing # 287979364903
Seller: gigi2007
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-trapeze-/281919185999?hash=item41a3b1644f:g:aPAAAOSwiLdWBVdj


----------



## MissFashion

Please can you tell me if this celine is authentic or not. I'm looking into getting it.
Item: celine smooth micro luggage multicolour khaki  
Listing Number: 181904305067 
Seller: loukpeach 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181904305067


----------



## hayley9191

Hello! Please help me id this celine bag is authentic or not. THANKS!! 

Item: Celine nano
Listing #: 151953077225 
Seller: pucci3985

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151953077225?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## michelina13

Anyone know if loukpeach is s good seller? Seems kind of over priced?


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Pls help me check if these nano's are legit. Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano in Black and Tri-color
Listing number:
Tri-color: 161959127245
Black: 161959127246

Seller: Kosher888
Link:
Tri-color 
http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Textured-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/161959127225?nav=SEARCH

Black
http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Textured-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/161959127246?nav=SEARCH


----------



## michelina13

hayley9191 said:


> Hello! Please help me id this celine bag is authentic or not. THANKS!!
> 
> Item: Celine nano
> Listing #: 151953077225
> Seller: pucci3985
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151953077225?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Love nanos!!! Pretty bag!! &#128513; 
Congrats!


----------



## michelina13

Loukpeach also has a mini souris luggage authentic but was wondering if anyone here has purchased from her previously? 
Thanks!!


----------



## bag^lover

Hi all, need your expertise

Item: NWT $1,850 Céline Phantom Cabas Tote Pebbled Black Leather Made in Italy

Listing Number: 252268225859

Seller: Designer Guys

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-850-C...225859?hash=item3abc5ba543:g:DSAAAOSwXshWqDqq

Comments: Thank you!


----------



## shopwithheart

Please help 

Item: Celine nano in red
Listing #: 252261428164
Seller: primbellarose

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Red-/252261428164?hash=item3abbf3ebc4:g:eq0AAOSw5dNWoZcL

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## unoma

jenynyp said:


> Hi there.
> Please help me to authenticate both celine box bags!
> 
> Item:celine box bag
> Listing Number:201494495077
> Seller: vitacharm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201494495077?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:celine box bag
> Listing Number:371528158121
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371528158121?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes


----------



## unoma

Ladyinblack123 said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Céline trio Large?
> The number on the inside says S-LA-5114


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Melesq said:


> Thank you so much unoma! I broke all of my Ebay rules and ended up with my first fake.
> Thanks again!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Thank you!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

MissFashion said:


> Item: celine smooth micro luggage multicolour khaki
> Listing Number: 181904305067
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181904305067



Auth


----------



## unoma

darma2011 said:


> I appreciate your time and expertise!  May something amazing happen in your day today [emoji4]


----------



## unoma

Kendie26 said:


> Hello! Hoping to have this authenticated. MANY MANY THANKS!!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Orage Drummed Leather
> Listing #: 191791867330
> Seller: lovehooper
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authen...med-Leather-Bag-Tote-Excellent-/191791867330?



Fake


----------



## unoma

phernaez1 said:


> Thank u! I was decided to keep the purse because the seller was insisting it is authentic and that she works in a federal govt she cannot be fraudulent, etc. She was so mad that I am accusing of her of selling fake items. Anyhow if not for ur reponse that big junk of money would have been gone by now! But thanks to u i was able to get it back. A big thanks for saving me!



Glad you got your money back. Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

lordguinny said:


> Hiya wonderful Celine authenticators! I am usually over in the Balenciaga/Chanel/LV forums, but recently was bitten with the Celine bug. I know, late in the game, right?  Anyways, any help with this bag is much appreciated.
> 
> Also, any help identifying this color would be great!
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze
> Listing # 287979364903
> Seller: gigi2007
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-trapeze-/281919185999?hash=item41a3b1644f:g:aPAAAOSwiLdWBVdj



Auth


----------



## unoma

missfashion said:


> please can you tell me if this celine is authentic or not. I'm looking into getting it.
> Item: Celine smooth micro luggage multicolour khaki
> listing number: 181904305067
> seller: Loukpeach
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181904305067



auth


----------



## unoma

bag^lover said:


> Hi all, need your expertise
> 
> Item: NWT $1,850 Céline Phantom Cabas Tote Pebbled Black Leather Made in Italy
> 
> Listing Number: 252268225859
> 
> Seller: Designer Guys
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-850-C...225859?hash=item3abc5ba543:g:DSAAAOSwXshWqDqq
> 
> Comments: Thank you!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shopwithheart said:


> Please help
> 
> Item: Celine nano in red
> Listing #: 252261428164
> Seller: primbellarose
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Red-/252261428164?hash=item3abbf3ebc4:g:eq0AAOSw5dNWoZcL
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



Fake


----------



## MissFashion

Thank you so so much! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Tifflover

hi thank you for your help in advance.  Appreciate the vast expertise here.  Wanted to authenticate this prior to biding...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...929856?hash=item2361a30880:g:F~EAAOSw7FRWZjdW

Seller:  5startaste
Item:  Celine luggage micro


----------



## Kendie26

unoma said:


> Fake



Can't thank you enough unoma! Someone already purchased it off ebay. Sure glad I checked here. Appreciate all you do! All the best!


----------



## missmilk

Hi unoma, could you help authenticate this bag please?

Item: Celine trio in seafoam blue
Listing Number: 161961133503
Seller: stoli221
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-T...133503?hash=item25b5a2c5bf:g:3rwAAOSwGotWqW7m
Comments: Seller listed the colour as seafoam blue but not sure whether or not Celine ever released this colour name - I think it might be glacier blue.

TIA!


----------



## scout001

Hello Unoma, 

Looking for some help with this bag -

Item - Celine Trio 
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/172077973873?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller - chiara221288
Item # 172077973873

Thank you.


----------



## quinna

Hello, I was wondering if you could double check this for me. I have added supplemental pictures. 

Item: Women's CELINE beige casual handbag size medium
Listing number:401055199037
Seller: Libertystore
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=401055199037&alt=web
Comments: I can provide more pictures of necessary. Thanks so much!


----------



## Tya

Hello,

Item: Céline Micro Luggage in Souris
Listing number: 801363274
Seller: vernissage17                 
Link: https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/mode/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/sac-luggage-celine/v/an801363274/

Additional pictures: http://myalbum.com/album/Xnr32hIPwaV0

Could you help me to authentificate this bag?

Thanks in advance,

tya


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Quote:Kindly could you please authenticate this bag for me. have been trying to get a micro luggage since last year, no luck yet
Item:celine micro hot pink
Listing Number:121879122061
Seller:mistisa79
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121879122061
Comments:i will ask for the zipper pic


----------



## bady2003

Hello,

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Really appreciate it.

Item: BNWT Celine Classic Box Bag 100% Leather Black Medium 
Listing number: 262267103125
Seller: manchie-beauty-boutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-100-Leather-Black-Medium-/262267103125?


----------



## acey77

Hello. Could you please kindly authenticate this for me? Much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Item:Auth CELINE Blue Calf Leather 11.81" Luggage Mini Shopper Hand Bag GHW r52101

Listing Number: 351642272033 

Seller: yuko0702

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CEL...272033?hash=item51df834121:g:hBwAAOSwzhVWrDwW


----------



## pereisu

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Black Pebble Leather

Listing Number: 301844142465

Seller: Kangshlang

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...CfoniHmiWZ20jAMFZTdKY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Please Kindly authenticate. The bag is now in my possesion. Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

pereisu said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Black Pebble Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 301844142465
> 
> Seller: Kangshlang
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...CfoniHmiWZ20jAMFZTdKY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Please Kindly authenticate. The bag is now in my possesion. Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3258250
> View attachment 3258251
> View attachment 3258254
> View attachment 3258255



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## pereisu

Additional photos


----------



## unoma

acey77 said:


> Hello. Could you please kindly authenticate this for me? Much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:Auth CELINE Blue Calf Leather 11.81" Luggage Mini Shopper Hand Bag GHW r52101
> 
> Listing Number: 351642272033
> 
> Seller: yuko0702
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CEL...272033?hash=item51df834121:g:hBwAAOSwzhVWrDwW



Auth


----------



## pereisu

One more sorry


----------



## unoma

bady2003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Really appreciate it.
> 
> Item: BNWT Celine Classic Box Bag 100% Leather Black Medium
> Listing number: 262267103125
> Seller: manchie-beauty-boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-100-Leather-Black-Medium-/262267103125?



Fake


----------



## unoma

LVOEDZINE said:


> Quote:Kindly could you please authenticate this bag for me. have been trying to get a micro luggage since last year, no luck yet
> Item:celine micro hot pink
> Listing Number:121879122061
> Seller:mistisa79
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121879122061
> Comments:i will ask for the zipper pic



Fake


----------



## unoma

Tya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item: Céline Micro Luggage in Souris
> Listing number: 801363274
> Seller: vernissage17
> Link: https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/mode/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/sac-luggage-celine/v/an801363274/
> 
> Additional pictures: http://myalbum.com/album/Xnr32hIPwaV0
> 
> Could you help me to authentificate this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> tya



Auth


----------



## unoma

quinna said:


> hello, i was wondering if you could double check this for me. I have added supplemental pictures.
> 
> Item: Women's celine beige casual handbag size medium
> listing number:401055199037
> seller: Libertystore
> link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=401055199037&alt=web
> comments: I can provide more pictures of necessary. Thanks so much!



auth


----------



## unoma

scout001 said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Looking for some help with this bag -
> 
> Item - Celine Trio
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/172077973873?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller - chiara221288
> Item # 172077973873
> 
> Thank you.



Auth


----------



## unoma

missmilk said:


> Hi unoma, could you help authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item: Celine trio in seafoam blue
> Listing Number: 161961133503
> Seller: stoli221
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-T...133503?hash=item25b5a2c5bf:g:3rwAAOSwGotWqW7m
> Comments: Seller listed the colour as seafoam blue but not sure whether or not Celine ever released this colour name - I think it might be glacier blue.
> 
> TIA!



Looks good but ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

Kendie26 said:


> Can't thank you enough unoma! Someone already purchased it off ebay. Sure glad I checked here. Appreciate all you do! All the best!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Tifflover said:


> hi thank you for your help in advance.  Appreciate the vast expertise here.  Wanted to authenticate this prior to biding...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...929856?hash=item2361a30880:g:F~EAAOSw7FRWZjdW
> 
> Seller:  5startaste
> Item:  Celine luggage micro



Auth


----------



## unoma

MissFashion said:


> Thank you so so much! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pereisu

unoma said:


> serial number and zipper marking


----------



## quinna

unoma said:


> auth



Thanks so much!


----------



## Tya

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much unoma


----------



## texas2015

Please authentic!


Item - Celine Nano
 Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Leather-Nano-Tote-Cross-Body-Bag-/252271294829?
 Seller - peonypetal
 Item # 252271294829


It looked authentic until I saw that the "Celine" on the strap clasps is written in the wrong direction?


----------



## Tifflover

Thank you so much unoma.  Am thankful of the time you spend helping


----------



## Tifflover

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you unoma!!! Appreciate the time you spend helping others


----------



## missmilk

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for serial number



Thanks! The seller's added a photo of the serial number. What do you think? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-T...133503?hash=item25b5a2c5bf:g:3rwAAOSwGotWqW7m


----------



## bady2003

unoma said:


> Fake


 Thanks very much, Unoma!


----------



## texas2015

texas2015 said:


> Please authentic!
> 
> 
> Item - Celine Nano
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Leather-Nano-Tote-Cross-Body-Bag-/252271294829?
> Seller - peonypetal
> Item # 252271294829
> 
> 
> It looked authentic until I saw that the "Celine" on the strap clasps is written in the wrong direction?


 


Would someone be able to verify today please if possible! The bidding on this item ends tonight.


----------



## unoma

pereisu said:


> View attachment 3258272
> View attachment 3258273
> View attachment 3258274
> View attachment 3258275
> View attachment 3258276



Auth


----------



## unoma

quinna said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

Tya said:


> Thank you very much unoma


----------



## pereisu

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you for your time! Much appreciated!


----------



## unoma

texas2015 said:


> Please authentic!
> 
> 
> Item - Celine Nano
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Leather-Nano-Tote-Cross-Body-Bag-/252271294829?
> Seller - peonypetal
> Item # 252271294829
> 
> 
> It looked authentic until I saw that the "Celine" on the strap clasps is written in the wrong direction?



Fake


----------



## unoma

Tifflover said:


> Thank you so much unoma.  Am thankful of the time you spend helping


----------



## unoma

Tifflover said:


> Thank you unoma!!! Appreciate the time you spend helping others


----------



## unoma

missmilk said:


> Thanks! The seller's added a photo of the serial number. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-T...133503?hash=item25b5a2c5bf:g:3rwAAOSwGotWqW7m



Auth


----------



## unoma

bady2003 said:


> Thanks very much, Unoma!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

pereisu said:


> Thank you for your time! Much appreciated!


----------



## missmilk

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you for your help!


----------



## sglondon

Hi unoma,

Please can you have a look at this bag? I'm desperate for a nano so hopefully this is authentic. 

Item number : 281922838638
Iink: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281922838638
Seller: yusche_1

Fingers crossed thanks In advanced.


 I have brought it, so it will show as ended pls advice before payment.


----------



## hahp63

Purchasing this soon-hopefully it's a winner! 

Item: Celine nano neutral NWT rare color 

Listing Number: 111891387919

Seller: sunnie1014

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-NEUTRAL-NWT-rare-color-/111891387919?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## sglondon

More pictures


----------



## sglondon

Sorry only letting me attach one at a time


----------



## chaerimk

Hi Uoma,

Would you kindly take a look at this bag that I bought? I bought the bag but not sure about the authenticity.

Thank you so much for your help

Item: Celine Belt bag Small

Listing Number: 291661006354

Seller: eho86 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291661006354?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please see the zipper marking and code here.


----------



## ljt57

Hello, would someone be able to help me authenticate this Celine Cabas Phantom tote? 

*Item:* Celine Cabas Phantom Tote, Black
*Seller:* MyHabit
*Link: *http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale=A3K8UPG1DOQELX&asin=B017MDI7PM&cAsin=B017MDI7PM&fc=1

*Comments:* I received this bag from MyHabit, and I'm a bit nervous because it has a strong smell that I do not usually associate with luxury handbags. Also, I can't find an item number or date stamp anywhere on the inside.

Thanks!


----------



## elena.had

hi, could u pls help me authenticate this bag?

thank u 

tittle: *** Original Céline Handtasche Phantom Leder Kroko-Optik Medium ** schwarz ***

item number: 172084035679
seller: michellemagic
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172084035679?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## celineparis

Thanks for your help!

Item: Celine Beige Mini Leather Bag
Listing Number: 181999485118
Seller:  daisy01-2760
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Lu...869093?hash=item33b0a3fc65:g:CCIAAOSwa-dWp5pt

edited!


----------



## sglondon

You have to post one bag at a time if you want it to be authenticated. &#128522;


----------



## sglondon

celineparis said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item:Celine Beige Mini Leather Bag
> Listing Number:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Be...485118?hash=item2a6003c0be:g:5ysAAOSwCypWnrmR
> Seller:librann7
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Be...485118?hash=item2a6003c0be:g:5ysAAOSwCypWnrmR
> Comments: thanks
> 
> Item: celine beige mini leather bag
> Listing Number: 18199948511
> Seller:daisy01-2760
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Lu...869093?hash=item33b0a3fc65:g:CCIAAOSwa-dWp5pt
> Comments:
> 
> Item:  AUTHENTIC Céline CELINE PARIS BROWN HAND BAG USED VERY GOOD CONDITION
> Listing Number: 141886985188
> Seller: igos666-uk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...985188?hash=item21091f93e4:g:q4sAAOSwL7VWpi3i
> Comments:



You have to post one at a time xx


----------



## celineparis

sglondon said:


> You have to post one bag at a time if you want it to be authenticated. &#128522;



oops, sorry! edited


----------



## sglondon

It's okay, just that I know unoma will say this to you so better to do it so you get your bags authenticated quickly. X


----------



## ljt57

ljt57 said:


> Hello, would someone be able to help me authenticate this Celine Cabas Phantom tote?
> 
> *Item:* Celine Cabas Phantom Tote, Black
> *Seller:* MyHabit
> *Link: *http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale=A3K8UPG1DOQELX&asin=B017MDI7PM&cAsin=B017MDI7PM&fc=1
> 
> *Comments:* I received this bag from MyHabit, and I'm a bit nervous because it has a strong smell that I do not usually associate with luxury handbags. Also, I can't find an item number or date stamp anywhere on the inside.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Unoma,

Would it be possible to verify today? I'd like to escalate with the seller as soon as possible if needed. Also, there is no zipper number but I did find the serial number - It's 8-PA-1404. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## sglondon

sglondon said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Please can you have a look at this bag? I'm desperate for a nano so hopefully this is authentic.
> 
> Item number : 281922838638
> Iink: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281922838638
> Seller: yusche_1
> 
> Fingers crossed thanks In advanced.
> 
> 
> I have brought it, so it will show as ended pls advice before payment.




More pictures


----------



## emilu

How does this look?  Thank you!
Item: Celine trapeze 
Seller: yuko0702
Number: 231830227488
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231830227488


----------



## lilikh

is it genuine?
item number:222009872573
seller:candice2009
working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-hand...872573?hash=item33b0d1d0bd:g:p7IAAOSwwPhWipab
thank you


----------



## unoma

missmilk said:


> Thank you for your help!


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Please can you have a look at this bag? I'm desperate for a nano so hopefully this is authentic.
> 
> Item number : 281922838638
> Iink: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281922838638
> Seller: yusche_1
> 
> Fingers crossed thanks In advanced.
> 
> 
> I have brought it, so it will show as ended pls advice before payment.



Fake.Ask for your money back


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Purchasing this soon-hopefully it's a winner!
> 
> Item: Celine nano neutral NWT rare color
> 
> Listing Number: 111891387919
> 
> Seller: sunnie1014
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-NEUTRAL-NWT-rare-color-/111891387919?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chaerimk said:


> Hi Uoma,
> 
> Would you kindly take a look at this bag that I bought? I bought the bag but not sure about the authenticity.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Item: Celine Belt bag Small
> 
> Listing Number: 291661006354
> 
> Seller: eho86
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291661006354?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please see the zipper marking and code here.



Fake


----------



## unoma

ljt57 said:


> Hello, would someone be able to help me authenticate this Celine Cabas Phantom tote?
> 
> *Item:* Celine Cabas Phantom Tote, Black
> *Seller:* MyHabit
> *Link: *http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale=A3K8UPG1DOQELX&asin=B017MDI7PM&cAsin=B017MDI7PM&fc=1
> 
> *Comments:* I received this bag from MyHabit, and I'm a bit nervous because it has a strong smell that I do not usually associate with luxury handbags. Also, I can't find an item number or date stamp anywhere on the inside.
> 
> Thanks!



Cant view the auction.


----------



## unoma

elena.had said:


> hi, could u pls help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> thank u
> 
> tittle: *** Original Céline Handtasche Phantom Leder Kroko-Optik Medium ** schwarz ***
> 
> item number: 172084035679
> seller: michellemagic
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172084035679?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

celineparis said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine Beige Mini Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 181999485118
> Seller:  daisy01-2760
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Lu...869093?hash=item33b0a3fc65:g:CCIAAOSwa-dWp5pt
> 
> edited!



Auth


----------



## unoma

ljt57 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Would it be possible to verify today? I'd like to escalate with the seller as soon as possible if needed. Also, there is no zipper number but I did find the serial number - It's 8-PA-1404.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I cant view the auction.


----------



## unoma

emilu said:


> How does this look?  Thank you!
> Item: Celine trapeze
> Seller: yuko0702
> Number: 231830227488
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231830227488



Auth


----------



## sglondon

unoma said:


> Fake.Ask for your money back



Thank god didn't pay, I have cancelled the purchase thanks so much


----------



## chaerimk

unoma said:


> Fake



Thanks so much Unoma, you are the best!


----------



## ljt57

unoma said:


> Cant view the auction.



Hi Unoma, 

Here's another link to the site: http://www.myhabit.com/?rts=1454518437037#page=d&asin=B017MDI7PM&sale=A3K8UPG1DOQELX

I've also attached a screenshot of the page in case this still doesn't work. The item has been sold so it looks like it's no longer searchable. Thank you!


----------



## helencyt

Hi can anyone help me out in authenticating this Celine ? 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Hand-Bag-/252269041402?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## dadyna

Hello,

Item: Céline Box Bag
Seller: fashionista-cupcake
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic...l-Price-3900-/252269375987?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

Could you help me to authentificate this bag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blueaphire86

Hello Unoma, 

Looking for some help with this bag -

Item - Celine Phantom in Suede Leather Beige 
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...KHFiO%2B2pTB45LsYkp5w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Seller - yvonnewoo92
Item # 321984499328


Thanks!


----------



## LoveViolet

Hi! 

Please help authentic this Celine bag [emoji4]

Item: Celine box bag

eBay link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161965208273

Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## celineparis

Thanks unoma!

Item:Celine Beige Mini Leather Bag
Listing Number:181999485118
Seller:librann7
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Be...SwCypWnrmR&clk_rvr_id=977166121325&rmvSB=true
Comments: thanks


----------



## iheartjay

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Woot.com
Link: http://accessories.woot.com/offers/celine-micro-luggage-leather-bag-tote
Comments:  I'm having troubling uploading some additional photos.  I'll update them as soon as I can.

Thanks!!


----------



## iheartjay

here are the additional pictures

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Woot.com
Link: http://accessories.woot.com/offers/c...ather-bag-tote
Comments: I'm having troubling uploading some additional photos. I'll update them as soon as I can.


----------



## hahp63

Trying to get this authenticatedthere is no number on the middle of the zipper and the seller says she can't get a clear photo of the serial, can you authenticate without? I've attached the extra photos.

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Nano in Burgundy Colour. Sale at $2900 in Store Now!
Listing Number: 172088664064
Seller: cicicat_boutique 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172088664064?euid=a266508a5f7146bdb6078ad571b9798a&cp=1


----------



## theGibbler

Item: CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Authentic
Listing Number: 321995461061
Seller: chforyou28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321995461061?euid=67dfb1ec2b6447dcb07619bd2a4322ed&cp=1
Comments: Is it authentic? Thanks for the help!


----------



## theGibbler

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tricolour Leather Bag Auth .
Listing Number: 182010858771
Seller: oksanbubnov-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182010858771?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Thank god didn't pay, I have cancelled the purchase thanks so much



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

chaerimk said:


> Thanks so much Unoma, you are the best!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

ljt57 said:


> Hello, would someone be able to help me authenticate this Celine Cabas Phantom tote?
> 
> *Item:* Celine Cabas Phantom Tote, Black
> *Seller:* MyHabit
> *Link: *http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale=A3K8UPG1DOQELX&asin=B017MDI7PM&cAsin=B017MDI7PM&fc=1
> 
> *Comments:* I received this bag from MyHabit, and I'm a bit nervous because it has a strong smell that I do not usually associate with luxury handbags. Also, I can't find an item number or date stamp anywhere on the inside.
> 
> Thanks!





ljt57 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Would it be possible to verify today? I'd like to escalate with the seller as soon as possible if needed. Also, there is no zipper number but I did find the serial number - It's 8-PA-1404.
> 
> Thanks so much!





ljt57 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here's another link to the site: http://www.myhabit.com/?rts=1454518437037#page=d&asin=B017MDI7PM&sale=A3K8UPG1DOQELX
> 
> I've also attached a screenshot of the page in case this still doesn't work. The item has been sold so it looks like it's no longer searchable. Thank you!



Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

helencyt said:


> Hi can anyone help me out in authenticating this Celine ?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Hand-Bag-/252269041402?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Pls next time use the correct format.
Fake


----------



## unoma

Blueaphire86 said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Looking for some help with this bag -
> 
> Item - Celine Phantom in Suede Leather Beige
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...KHFiO%2B2pTB45LsYkp5w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Seller - yvonnewoo92
> Item # 321984499328
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

LoveViolet said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help authentic this Celine bag [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Celine box bag
> 
> eBay link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161965208273
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

celineparis said:


> Thanks unoma!
> 
> Item:Celine Beige Mini Leather Bag
> Listing Number:181999485118
> Seller:librann7
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Be...SwCypWnrmR&clk_rvr_id=977166121325&rmvSB=true
> Comments: thanks



Auth


----------



## unoma

iheartjay said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Woot.com
> Link: http://accessories.woot.com/offers/celine-micro-luggage-leather-bag-tote
> Comments:  I'm having troubling uploading some additional photos.  I'll update them as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks!!





iheartjay said:


> here are the additional pictures
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Woot.com
> Link: http://accessories.woot.com/offers/c...ather-bag-tote
> Comments: I'm having troubling uploading some additional photos. I'll update them as soon as I can.



Fake


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Trying to get this authenticatedthere is no number on the middle of the zipper and the seller says she can't get a clear photo of the serial, can you authenticate without? I've attached the extra photos.
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Nano in Burgundy Colour. Sale at $2900 in Store Now!
> Listing Number: 172088664064
> Seller: cicicat_boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172088664064?euid=a266508a5f7146bdb6078ad571b9798a&cp=1



Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Item: CELINE Mini Luggage Tricolor Authentic
> Listing Number: 321995461061
> Seller: chforyou28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321995461061?euid=67dfb1ec2b6447dcb07619bd2a4322ed&cp=1
> Comments: Is it authentic? Thanks for the help!



Auth


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tricolour Leather Bag Auth .
> Listing Number: 182010858771
> Seller: oksanbubnov-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182010858771?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks!



Fake


----------



## hahp63

unoma said:


> Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking



I just messaged her again. I had attached a picture of the zipper abd there is no number at all.


----------



## ljt57

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking



here it is. no zipper number.


----------



## clemencepoesy

Could someone help me authenticate these Céline slip-ons? Or is this the wrong thread for that? (I'm sorry, am still a newbie, so if I chose the wrong thread, could you please post a link to the right one for me?)

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Celine Square Luggage Phantom Black Leather Tote Handbag 
Listing Number: 252271038752
Seller: luxurysecondsale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252271038752

Pease authenticate thank u!


----------



## Kmazz39

Hi Unoma,
Would you be able to authenticate for me? Thanks in advance 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
Listing Number: 151952322167
Seller: luxe_global_trading
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/151952322167


----------



## iheartjay

unoma said:


> Fake



thanks!  emailed them for a refund 

I guess if it seems too good to be true it probably is


----------



## dadyna

Hello Unoma, 

Item: Céline Box Bag
Seller: fashionista-cupcake

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252269375987

Could you help me to authenticate this bag?

Thank you very much for your help and time!


----------



## Nicnb

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Phantom Tote Luggage 
Listing Number: 111894957167
Seller: dabshire001
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111894957167


Please authenticate thanks!


----------



## Mallhaciel

Item: Celine Asymmetrical bag Dune
Listing Number: 111891299057
Seller: joylovesparis
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Asymmetrical-bag-Dune-/111891299057


Hi I've just won this bid, would like to get some confirmation. Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

Mallhaciel said:


> Item: Celine Asymmetrical bag Dune
> Listing Number: 111891299057
> Seller: joylovesparis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Asymmetrical-bag-Dune-/111891299057
> 
> 
> Hi I've just won this bid, would like to get some confirmation. Many thanks!



Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Phantom Tote Luggage
> Listing Number: 111894957167
> Seller: dabshire001
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111894957167
> 
> 
> Please authenticate thanks!



Looks off but need to see Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dadyna said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Item: Céline Box Bag
> Seller: fashionista-cupcake
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252269375987
> 
> Could you help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and time!


Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

iheartjay said:


> thanks!  emailed them for a refund
> 
> I guess if it seems too good to be true it probably is



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Would you be able to authenticate for me? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
> Listing Number: 151952322167
> Seller: luxe_global_trading
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/151952322167


Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: Celine Square Luggage Phantom Black Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 252271038752
> Seller: luxurysecondsale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252271038752
> 
> Pease authenticate thank u!


 Clear Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

clemencepoesy said:


> Could someone help me authenticate these Céline slip-ons? Or is this the wrong thread for that? (I'm sorry, am still a newbie, so if I chose the wrong thread, could you please post a link to the right one for me?)
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr



I do not authenticate shoes


----------



## clemencepoesy

unoma said:


> I do not authenticate shoes


Thank you for the reply! Do you know if there's a thread on the forum where they do authenticate Céline shoes?


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## Kmazz39




----------



## clemencepoesy

Could someone please help me authenticate these slip ons:

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr


----------



## Shoelady4494

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hello,

Kindly authenticate this luggage tote for me.  the date stamp looks off to me.


                              Item:Celine Tote/ Celine Burnt red orange tote
Listing Number:9713893
Seller: Jessica W

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-burnt-red-orange-9713893/?tref=closet

Comments:  I recently purchased this bag but it was too big for me.  I am trying to resell it but I am concerned that it might be fake because of the 3 line date stamp and also only the outside zipper has the 8 engraved on it (not the inside pocket(.  Can you please authenticate?


----------



## Kmazz39

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
Listing Number: 151952322167
Seller: luxe_global_trading
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151952322167


----------



## Mallhaciel

unoma said:


> Serial number and Zipper marking



Serial number within the interior pock but both zippers on the asymmetrical bag don't appear to have any markings


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


>





Kmazz39 said:


>





Kmazz39 said:


>



Photos are too small and i need to see auction link


----------



## unoma

Shoelady4494 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kindly authenticate this luggage tote for me.  the date stamp looks off to me.
> 
> 
> Item:Celine Tote/ Celine Burnt red orange tote
> Listing Number:9713893
> Seller: Jessica W
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-burnt-red-orange-9713893/?tref=closet
> 
> Comments:  I recently purchased this bag but it was too big for me.  I am trying to resell it but I am concerned that it might be fake because of the 3 line date stamp and also only the outside zipper has the 8 engraved on it (not the inside pocket(.  Can you please authenticate?



Nothing is coming up


----------



## unoma

Mallhaciel said:


> Serial number within the interior pock but both zippers on the asymmetrical bag don't appear to have any markings



Auction link?


----------



## Mallhaciel

unoma said:


> Auction link?





Mallhaciel said:


> Serial number within the interior pock but both zippers on the asymmetrical bag don't appear to have any markings






unoma said:


> Serial number and Zipper marking







Mallhaciel said:


> Item: Celine Asymmetrical bag Dune
> Listing Number: 111891299057
> Seller: joylovesparis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Asymmetrical-bag-Dune-/111891299057
> 
> 
> Hi I've just won this bid, would like to get some confirmation. Many thanks!



Thanks.


----------



## Nikkieyedoc

Item: Celine Mini luggage black

Listing Number: 

141895602493

Seller: deals_day

Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141895602493 

Comments: please authenticate this thank you !!


----------



## mochalacha823

Could you please help me authenticate this bag asap. Please and thank you! 
bought on ebay Black Celine Pebbled Leather Small Belt Bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262277596063?euid=e4c53d664c1e43709901d97ff7e98da3&cp=1

Seller : 
buyersellertrader123


----------



## Nicnb

Item: CELINE MEDIUM TRAPEZE BAG 
Listing Number: 222018014125
Seller: belle084
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222018014125

Please authenticate thank you


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

Hi Unoma,

Please help me authenticate this bag. The seller says it's a mini but it looks like a nano size to me. I have asked for more info and pictures of close ups but for now, let me know if you see any red flags? TIA

Item: Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Tote Bag Drummed Pebbled Leather Black
Listing Number: 121882666455
Seller: kiahren1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121882666455?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Photos are too small and i need to see auction link


Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
Listing Number: 151952322167
Seller: luxe_global_trading
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151952322167


----------



## Olga Mac

Hi Unoma,
Would you be able to authenticate for me? Thanks in advance  Please
I prepaid it
Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: S -GC -1121
Seller: luxe_global_trading
Link: http://www.ebay.com/
s017.radikal.ru/i426/1602/c7/f6041fc406ca.jpg
s019.radikal.ru/i604/1602/3d/9d1afa05e5ab.jpg
s019.radikal.ru/i602/1602/02/bf7f445f89c0.jpg
s017.radikal.ru/i412/1602/76/af09135e9f97.jpg
i016.radikal.ru/1602/33/d8679db0e71b.jpg
s019.radikal.ru/i628/1602/d6/c5e2ce38b308.jpg


----------



## redsolesgirl

Hello!! Please help me authenticate this Celine. This will be my first Celine purchase so I am a little nervous!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage pre loved 
Listing Number: 272128087923
Seller: sarahk09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272128087923?euid=b6402ac5817a47d4b7dcf54eb89511e6&cp=1
Comments: Buyer is willing to negotiate price. Seller has 310 reviews and has sold designer items in the past as well. Please see pics!

THANK YOU


----------



## llizyy27

Item: Celine Horizonal Cabas Tote, black
Listing Number:191799652881 
Seller: monobank
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191799652881?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:Hi all, been obsessing over Celine Cabas bags recently and I'm ready to pull the trigger on this one! Can't beat the price... but please help me authenticate! Almost no bad reviews from this seller, but there is no return policy! TIA for your help


----------



## sparkerly

Hello everyone!

I just received this bag, but now i'm afraid it could be fake. Please help take a look 

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Taupe Gray
Listing Number: 301864295217
Seller: corbygriec-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments:


----------



## MsJellyBean

Please help me authenticate the following bag.  Greatly appreciated.


Item: Celine Nano
 Listing Number: None
 Seller: Local seller
 Link: None
 Comments: thank for helping.


----------



## texas2015

MsJellyBean said:


> Please help me authenticate the following bag.  Greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: None
> Seller: Local seller
> Link: None
> Comments: thank for helping.


She won't authenticate without a link. Pretty sure this is the bag you're looking at buying though. 

Seller: pmagren
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222018155776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

Mallhaciel said:


> Thanks.



Auth


----------



## unoma

Nikkieyedoc said:


> Item: Celine Mini luggage black
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> 141895602493
> 
> Seller: deals_day
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141895602493
> 
> Comments: please authenticate this thank you !!



Fake


----------



## unoma

mochalacha823 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag asap. Please and thank you!
> bought on ebay Black Celine Pebbled Leather Small Belt Bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262277596063?euid=e4c53d664c1e43709901d97ff7e98da3&cp=1
> 
> Seller :
> buyersellertrader123



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: CELINE MEDIUM TRAPEZE BAG
> Listing Number: 222018014125
> Seller: belle084
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222018014125
> 
> Please authenticate thank you



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sh0pah0licgirl said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. The seller says it's a mini but it looks like a nano size to me. I have asked for more info and pictures of close ups but for now, let me know if you see any red flags? TIA
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Tote Bag Drummed Pebbled Leather Black
> Listing Number: 121882666455
> Seller: kiahren1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121882666455?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake NANO


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
> Listing Number: 151952322167
> Seller: luxe_global_trading
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151952322167



Auth


----------



## unoma

redsolesgirl said:


> Hello!! Please help me authenticate this Celine. This will be my first Celine purchase so I am a little nervous!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage pre loved
> Listing Number: 272128087923
> Seller: sarahk09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272128087923?euid=b6402ac5817a47d4b7dcf54eb89511e6&cp=1
> Comments: Buyer is willing to negotiate price. Seller has 310 reviews and has sold designer items in the past as well. Please see pics!
> 
> THANK YOU



Fake


----------



## unoma

llizyy27 said:


> Item: Celine Horizonal Cabas Tote, black
> Listing Number:191799652881
> Seller: monobank
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191799652881?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:Hi all, been obsessing over Celine Cabas bags recently and I'm ready to pull the trigger on this one! Can't beat the price... but please help me authenticate! Almost no bad reviews from this seller, but there is no return policy! TIA for your help



Auth


----------



## unoma

sparkerly said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just received this bag, but now i'm afraid it could be fake. Please help take a look
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Taupe Gray
> Listing Number: 301864295217
> Seller: corbygriec-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## unoma

MsJellyBean said:


> Please help me authenticate the following bag.  Greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: None
> Seller: Local seller
> Link: None
> Comments: thank for helping.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

MsJellyBean said:


> Please help me authenticate the following bag.  Greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: None
> Seller: Local seller
> Link: None
> Comments: thank for helping.





texas2015 said:


> She won't authenticate without a link. Pretty sure this is the bag you're looking at buying though.
> 
> Seller: pmagren
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222018155776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## Mallhaciel

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you for your time!!!!


----------



## MsJellyBean

<not required>


----------



## redsolesgirl

Thank you so much! I appreciate your feedback, I almost bought it. How about this one? 

Item: Luggage Tricolor Leather Mini
Listing Number: 3573/01
Seller: Trendlee 
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collections/all/products/handbags-celine-luggage-tricolor-leather-mini477
Comments: 







redsolesgirl said:


> Hello!! Please help me authenticate this Celine. This will be my first Celine purchase so I am a little nervous!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage pre loved
> Listing Number: 272128087923
> Seller: sarahk09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272128087923?euid=b6402ac5817a47d4b7dcf54eb89511e6&cp=1
> Comments: Buyer is willing to negotiate price. Seller has 310 reviews and has sold designer items in the past as well. Please see pics!
> 
> THANK YOU


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! Need help authenticating this belt bag. TIA! I'm just not sure about it and would love your help! 

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag 
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## mz_tl

mz_tl said:


> Hi! Need help authenticating this belt bag. TIA! I'm just not sure about it and would love your help!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> View attachment 3269852
> View attachment 3269852
> 
> View attachment 3269853
> 
> View attachment 3269855
> View attachment 3269856
> 
> View attachment 3269857
> 
> View attachment 3269858
> 
> View attachment 3269859
> 
> View attachment 3269860
> 
> View attachment 3269861
> 
> View attachment 3269862




A few more detailed pics..


----------



## unoma

Mallhaciel said:


> Thank you for your time!!!!


----------



## unoma

mz_tl said:


> Hi! Need help authenticating this belt bag. TIA! I'm just not sure about it and would love your help!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> View attachment 3269852
> View attachment 3269852
> 
> View attachment 3269853
> 
> View attachment 3269855
> View attachment 3269856
> 
> View attachment 3269857
> 
> View attachment 3269858
> 
> View attachment 3269859
> 
> View attachment 3269860
> 
> View attachment 3269861
> 
> View attachment 3269862





mz_tl said:


> A few more detailed pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269871
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269866
> 
> View attachment 3269867
> 
> View attachment 3269868
> 
> View attachment 3269869
> 
> View attachment 3269870


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## mz_tl

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck




Thank you for your reply. I did not know that you have stop authenticating without valid auction as it wasn't indicated in the first page of this thread or the info page. I will look into the list of authenticators you have provided.


----------



## unoma

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.





mz_tl said:


> Thank you for your reply. I did not know that you have stop authenticating without valid auction as it wasn't indicated in the first page of this thread or the info page. I will look into the list of authenticators you have provided.



Please read the first page on this thread and my signature.


----------



## Louie.lover

Item: Celine nano
Listing Number: 322003166342
Seller: girlieclosetsuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322003166342?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
I would like to purchase soon. Thank you for your time!


----------



## pinche_courtney

Item: Celine Small Croc Embossed Phantom
Listing Number: 252276348903
Seller: frantjohns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I'm no expert, but it looks fake to me.  Could be the photography.


----------



## Nicnb

Here they are, thanks!



unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

unoma said:


> Fake NANO


Thanks Unoma. It must be a pretty good fake. Someone had won the auction and I'm not sure how to inform them...


----------



## unoma

Louie.lover said:


> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number: 322003166342
> Seller: girlieclosetsuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322003166342?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> I would like to purchase soon. Thank you for your time!



Fake


----------



## unoma

pinche_courtney said:


> Item: Celine Small Croc Embossed Phantom
> Listing Number: 252276348903
> Seller: frantjohns
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I'm no expert, but it looks fake to me.  Could be the photography.



Auction ended 4days ago


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Here they are, thanks!



Auth


----------



## LipstickMonster

Just got this bag and it look fake. I would like to confirm it

Item: celine nano in pink
Seller: hiroki-japan
Item number: 321995402116
Link:


----------



## LipstickMonster

More pics


----------



## LipstickMonster

More pic


----------



## LipstickMonster

The interior is velvet not suede :/


----------



## celineobsessed

Hello, I recently discovered this beautiful tricolor mini luggage tote from fashionphile! I read past posts in this website that people have gotten fake bags from them. I just want to make sure this is real before deciding whenever to buy it or not. I never seen this color combo before and I would extremely appreciate it if you help me out! 

Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Mini Luggage in White.
Item Number: # 113847
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-mini-luggage-white-113847


----------



## Likililli

Hi, is this bag real or fake


----------



## fashionista.ycl

Does anyone know if celine nano zipper have 5/s marking? someone offered me a tri color, everything looked great except the 5 or s zipper marking made me feel suspicious.


----------



## Meladiana

Hi purseforum!! Pls help me authenticate this large celine trio! Thank you so much!!


----------



## PHOK

Hello Authenticators! I need help authenticating this bag. I bought it and was completely satisfied and started to use it but now paranoia has set in, lol! help would be greatly appreciated! )


Item: Mini Luggage
Listing Number:
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-royal-blue-100136
Comments: i checked for most of the telltale signs of a fake mini luggage, i even have a mini luggage but i can never be too safe with fashionphile, right?? Please let me know if you need other photos! Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Meladiana

Item: celine trio large
Seller: CANONEBAGSPRIMEOFFICIAL


----------



## meristem

Hi there, would love if you could authenticate this bag please:

Item: Celine Medium Trapeze - Coquelicot Red
Listing Number: n/a 
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-leather-medium475

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 1hugefan

I just purchased this phantom. Would you please help authenticate it? Thank you!

Item: Auth Celine Phantom Large Beige handbag
Listing Number: 331777494979 
Seller: drav188
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...MybiK0II0VpMjOSdM%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ishop05

Hi pls help me authenticate this bag

Item: celine nano in yellow citrone
Listing number: 131716581275
Seller: japan world trading assistant
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Citron...er-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/131716581275?nav=SEARCH

Thank u very much!


----------



## stephanoire

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: therealreal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-28
Comments: I already bought this bag but would like to double check authentication. I am posting photos of the serial and zip as well. Thank you!!


----------



## chloecamryn

Hello Authentication Experts- 
Please help authenticate this Celine Nano bag in black 
Item: Celine Nano Black 
Listing: Authentic Celine Nan ($775) is on sale on Mercari, check it out!
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m877024885/
Seller: LuxuryLife!


----------



## chloecamryn

chloecamryn said:


> Hello Authenticators-
> 
> Please help authenticate this Celine Nano bag in black
> Item: Celine Nano Black
> Listing: Authentic Celine Nan ($775) is on sale on Mercari, check it out!
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m877024885/
> Seller: LuxuryLife!


Thank you so much!


----------



## janejun

Hello, please authenticate.  Thank you!!

Item:  NWT Authentic Celine Mini Belt Bag Dune MSRP 2600
Listing Number: 172102789262
Seller: lux896
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...789262?hash=item281220288e:g:LLYAAOSwoydWopEW
Comments:


----------



## 1hugefan

Would you please authenticate this one as well? Thanks!

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 172106774777
Seller: stre-kozarema
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172106774777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Meladiana

Hello authenticators! Please help me authenticate my celine trio bag. The photo is already posted. Thank you very much!!
Item: large celine trio
Listing number: n/a
Seller: canonebagsprime
Link: n/a


----------



## lordguinny

Item: Celine Small Trapeze 
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-leather-small476
Seller: Trendlee.com

Adding some of my own photos as well.


----------



## chancy

Hi,
I purchased this bag and wanted to confirm authenticity. Much appreciated!

Item: Celine nano luggage in drummed leather 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: libraluxe
Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/collections/recently-sold/products/celine-black-drummed-nano-luggage










Comments: my own photos attached.


----------



## jenynyp

Hello! Please please please help me to authenticate this bag. 

Bag: CELINE CLASSIC BOX BAG 
Seller: agnesliuct
Listing number: 151980921044
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Box-...921044?hash=item2362c4d0d4:g:-k0AAOSwa-dWr0UQ

Thank you in advance!


----------



## phantom24

Item: NEW authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Palmelato Burgundy Blue trim Tote bag handbag
Listing Number:311539769874
Seller:luxurycitizen
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311539769874
Comments: Pictures seem thorough but wanted a second opinion as seller does not have any other Celine products and the certification agent (*****************) does not have a perfect reputation. Thank you!


----------



## anaalisha

Hi, please help to authenticate : Thank you in advance 

Bag: CELINE NANO
Seller: blossomAG
Listing number: -
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BBj-2pl...zAnsX6Yrrs0/?taken-by=blossomauthenticgallery

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...00152225&rm=152fa636758454de&zw&sz=w1337-h427


----------



## Penelope84

Item: RARE 1st edition Celine black croc embossed large square phantom luggage
Listing# 252289927790
Seller: ybfgg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252289927790?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Penelope84

Item: 100% authentic Celine medium luggage phantom handbag, brick calfskin leather
Listing# 281937205650
Seller: d1n4ck
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...205650?hash=item41a4c45992:g:I8IAAOSwT~9WiBwc

Please authenticate


----------



## Penelope84

Item: Celine phantom luggage 
Listing# 252289694082
Seller: marleenkrausch
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252289694082?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

So my sister bought not even aware of this forum


----------



## Penelope84

Item: Celine phantom black embossed crocodile phantom
Listing# 361477324510
Seller: onlybonafide 
Link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...324510?hash=item5429ba3ede:g:698AAOSwJb9WsmEh

My sis plans to buy two of these so knowing which ones are authentic would be great


----------



## misscheng

Hi Unoma,

Appreciate your help again!

Item: Celine classic box
Seller: nuclearcoremeltdown
Listing #: 322008192027
Link: http://r.ebay.com/3quAeP


----------



## phoebet

Hi, can somebody help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Classic Box
Seller: yuko0702
Listing number: 231850336308
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231850336308 

TIA!


----------



## anris96

Item: Celine Tricolor Trapeze Medium Bag Green/Grey/Brown
Listing Number: 272138323508
Seller: svermont1209
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...wn-/272138323508?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
Comments:


----------



## clbs2012

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Handbag-/182025571248?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## unoma

LipstickMonster said:


> Just got this bag and it look fake. I would like to confirm it
> 
> Item: celine nano in pink
> Seller: hiroki-japan
> Item number: 321995402116
> Link:





LipstickMonster said:


> More pics





LipstickMonster said:


> More pic





LipstickMonster said:


> The interior is velvet not suede :/



Looks off, ask for zipper marking.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

celineobsessed said:


> Hello, I recently discovered this beautiful tricolor mini luggage tote from fashionphile! I read past posts in this website that people have gotten fake bags from them. I just want to make sure this is real before deciding whenever to buy it or not. I never seen this color combo before and I would extremely appreciate it if you help me out!
> 
> Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Tricolor Mini Luggage in White.
> Item Number: # 113847
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-tricolor-mini-luggage-white-113847



Auth


----------



## unoma

Likililli said:


> Hi, is this bag real or fake



?????


----------



## unoma

PHOK said:


> Hello Authenticators! I need help authenticating this bag. I bought it and was completely satisfied and started to use it but now paranoia has set in, lol! help would be greatly appreciated! )
> 
> 
> Item: Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-royal-blue-100136
> Comments: i checked for most of the telltale signs of a fake mini luggage, i even have a mini luggage but i can never be too safe with fashionphile, right?? Please let me know if you need other photos! Thank you for your time!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Meladiana said:


> Hi purseforum!! Pls help me authenticate this large celine trio! Thank you so much!!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

fashionista.ycl said:


> Does anyone know if celine nano zipper have 5/s marking? someone offered me a tri color, everything looked great except the 5 or s zipper marking made me feel suspicious.



Pls post auction link and follow the format.


----------



## unoma

meristem said:


> Hi there, would love if you could authenticate this bag please:
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Trapeze - Coquelicot Red
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-leather-medium475
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> I just purchased this phantom. Would you please help authenticate it? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Auth Celine Phantom Large Beige handbag
> Listing Number: 331777494979
> Seller: drav188
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...MybiK0II0VpMjOSdM%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Auth


----------



## unoma

ishop05 said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: celine nano in yellow citrone
> Listing number: 131716581275
> Seller: japan world trading assistant
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Citron...er-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/131716581275?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank u very much!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

stephanoire said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: therealreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-28
> Comments: I already bought this bag but would like to double check authentication. I am posting photos of the serial and zip as well. Thank you!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

chloecamryn said:


> Hello Authentication Experts-
> Please help authenticate this Celine Nano bag in black
> Item: Celine Nano Black
> Listing: Authentic Celine Nan ($775) is on sale on Mercari, check it out!
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m877024885/
> Seller: LuxuryLife!





chloecamryn said:


> Thank you so much!



Need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

janejun said:


> Hello, please authenticate.  Thank you!!
> 
> Item:  NWT Authentic Celine Mini Belt Bag Dune MSRP 2600
> Listing Number: 172102789262
> Seller: lux896
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...789262?hash=item281220288e:g:LLYAAOSwoydWopEW
> Comments:



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Would you please authenticate this one as well? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 172106774777
> Seller: stre-kozarema
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172106774777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

lordguinny said:


> Item: Celine Small Trapeze
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-leather-small476
> Seller: Trendlee.com
> 
> Adding some of my own photos as well.



Auth


----------



## unoma

chancy said:


> Hi,
> I purchased this bag and wanted to confirm authenticity. Much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage in drummed leather
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: libraluxe
> Link: http://www.libraluxe.com/collections/recently-sold/products/celine-black-drummed-nano-luggage
> View attachment 3278298
> View attachment 3278299
> View attachment 3278300
> View attachment 3278301
> View attachment 3278302
> View attachment 3278303
> View attachment 3278304
> View attachment 3278305
> 
> 
> Comments: my own photos attached.



Auth


----------



## unoma

phantom24 said:


> Item: NEW authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Palmelato Burgundy Blue trim Tote bag handbag
> Listing Number:311539769874
> Seller:luxurycitizen
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311539769874
> Comments: Pictures seem thorough but wanted a second opinion as seller does not have any other Celine products and the certification agent (*****************) does not have a perfect reputation. Thank you!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

anaalisha said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate : Thank you in advance
> 
> Bag: CELINE NANO
> Seller: blossomAG
> Listing number: -
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BBj-2pl...zAnsX6Yrrs0/?taken-by=blossomauthenticgallery
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...00152225&rm=152fa636758454de&zw&sz=w1337-h427



Auction link not valid


----------



## unoma

Penelope84 said:


> Item: RARE 1st edition Celine black croc embossed large square phantom luggage
> Listing# 252289927790
> Seller: ybfgg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252289927790?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

misscheng said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Appreciate your help again!
> 
> Item: Celine classic box
> Seller: nuclearcoremeltdown
> Listing #: 322008192027
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/3quAeP



Auth
http://www.ebay.de/itm/322008192027...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=322008192027&_rdc=1


----------



## unoma

phoebet said:


> Hi, can somebody help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Classic Box
> Seller: yuko0702
> Listing number: 231850336308
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231850336308
> 
> TIA!



Auth


----------



## unoma

anris96 said:


> Item: Celine Tricolor Trapeze Medium Bag Green/Grey/Brown
> Listing Number: 272138323508
> Seller: svermont1209
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...wn-/272138323508?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> Comments:



Looks off but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

clbs2012 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Handbag-/182025571248?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Next time use the correct format.
Fake


----------



## phantom24

phantom24 said:


> Item: NEW authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Palmelato Burgundy Blue trim Tote bag handbag
> Listing Number:311539769874
> Seller:luxurycitizen
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311539769874
> Comments: Pictures seem thorough but wanted a second opinion as seller does not have any other Celine products and the certification agent (*****************) does not have a perfect reputation. Thank you!





unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Including zipper and more photos (also many more in auction description):


----------



## 1hugefan

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## misscheng

Thank you! Unfortunately I didn't score that one, would you mind authenticating another please?

Name: Celine classic box
Seller: Giulia
Listing #: 2214405
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...NoRedirect=1&gclid=CJTJ0JqticsCFQUIaQodk3YDfw


----------



## unoma

phantom24 said:


> Including zipper and more photos (also many more in auction description):



Auth


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

misscheng said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately I didn't score that one, would you mind authenticating another please?
> 
> Name: Celine classic box
> Seller: Giulia
> Listing #: 2214405
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...NoRedirect=1&gclid=CJTJ0JqticsCFQUIaQodk3YDfw



Not enough photos to authenticate. Seller sold a Fake Mini is i would pass!


----------



## phantom24

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks so much! Especially for the quick turnaround!


----------



## PHOK

unoma said:


> Auth


thank you so much!!  i can go back to enjoying my bag now


----------



## Penelope84

F-NA-0161 is the serial number I forgot to get a zipper marking pic. I don't know how to upload the serial pic to this thread


----------



## Penelope84

Penelope84 said:


> F-NA-0161 is the serial number I forgot to get a zipper marking pic. I don't know how to upload the serial pic to this thread



Here is the photo


----------



## Smoothop

phantom24 said:


> Item: NEW authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Palmelato Burgundy Blue trim Tote bag handbag
> Listing Number:311539769874
> Seller:luxurycitizen
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/311539769874
> Comments: Pictures seem thorough but wanted a second opinion as seller does not have any other Celine products and the certification agent (*****************) does not have a perfect reputation. Thank you!


This particular color of the mini luggage does not come in Palmellato but it is 'Satin Calfskin' ...there is a difference in price too. Palmellato is more expensive so the price should be lower on this one.


----------



## DrFashion

Help with authentication,
Item: Celine Small Tie Bag 
Listing Number: 322014849731
Seller: paperdoll1234
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/322014849731?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## DrFashion

Help with authentication,
Item: Celine Large Tie Bag 
Listing Number: 172103453945
Seller: lana2218
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...453945?hash=item28122a4cf9:g:-0sAAOSwe7BWwnnt


----------



## phoebet

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## tenshinchan

Item: Celine Mini Navy Luggage
Listing Number: 161979429441
Seller: chris2314
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-used-Navy-Absolutely-stunning-/161979429441?
Comments: I live in the same city as the seller, so I plan on taking a look in person. Is there anything I should keep an eye out for?

Edit: I've read more closely into the authenticate this rules and realized that this listing does not have a serial tag picture. I've asked the seller for this. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## brikearney

Hi! Can you please authenticate this trio? 
Item: Celine Large Trio
Listing #: 9962488
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-blue-9962488/?tref=category


----------



## Kmazz39

phantom24 said:


> Thanks so much! Especially for the quick turnaround!


Were you able to purchase that bag? I absoloutely loved the colors!!


----------



## phantom24

Kmazz39 said:


> Were you able to purchase that bag? I absoloutely loved the colors!!



Thanks! I was! Hasn't arrived yet, but should be here soon!


----------



## elemenope

Please authenticate.  The leather seems too slouchy and I can't find any other medium luggage totes that zip shut...

Item: Celine Black Leather Gold Tone Hardware Medium "Luggage" Tote Bag
Listing Number: 381527626895
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: LINK HERE


----------



## Kmazz39

phantom24 said:


> Thanks! I was! Hasn't arrived yet, but should be here soon!


Would love to see mod shots once you get it, I'm happy it worked out for you!!


----------



## meristem

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you Unoma!


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

Hi Unoma,

Please help me to authenticate this bag and listing as it seems like something is a little off, but need your opinion.

Item: Authentic Celine Leather Nano Luggage Bag excellent as new w/ box, dust bag
Listing number: 281937843843
Seller: favoriteicream44
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281937843843?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## phantom24

Smoothop said:


> This particular color of the mini luggage does not come in Palmellato but it is 'Satin Calfskin' ...there is a difference in price too. Palmellato is more expensive so the price should be lower on this one.



Thanks. I reached out to Celine customer service and gave them the model number on the tag of the bag. They confirmed that it is indeed Palmelato, original suggested retail price of $3900. Full text of email below.



> Thank you for your recent email and the interest shown in CÉLINE.
> 
> Following your demand, your Céline Mini Luggage handbag reference number 165213WSD.28LB in Palmelato Calfskin in Light Burgundy colour was offered with the Winter 2014 Collection.
> 
> The Palmelato Calfskin is a luxurious hand-boarded calf very close to Box Calfskin.
> 
> Its smooth and polished leather but slightly less rigid and more suitable for larger and less structured bags.
> 
> Its surface is also less sensitive to scratches than Box Calf or Natural Calfskin.
> 
> All our leathergoods are Made from Italy and the retail price of your model was 3 900 US$.
> 
> We remain at your disposal for any other questions.


----------



## unoma

phantom24 said:


> Thanks so much! Especially for the quick turnaround!


----------



## unoma

PHOK said:


> thank you so much!!  i can go back to enjoying my bag now


----------



## unoma

DrFashion said:


> Help with authentication,
> Item: Celine Small Tie Bag
> Listing Number: 322014849731
> Seller: paperdoll1234
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/322014849731?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

DrFashion said:


> Help with authentication,
> Item: Celine Large Tie Bag
> Listing Number: 172103453945
> Seller: lana2218
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...453945?hash=item28122a4cf9:g:-0sAAOSwe7BWwnnt


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

phoebet said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

tenshinchan said:


> Item: Celine Mini Navy Luggage
> Listing Number: 161979429441
> Seller: chris2314
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-used-Navy-Absolutely-stunning-/161979429441?
> Comments: I live in the same city as the seller, so I plan on taking a look in person. Is there anything I should keep an eye out for?
> 
> Edit: I've read more closely into the authenticate this rules and realized that this listing does not have a serial tag picture. I've asked the seller for this. Sorry for the inconvenience!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

brikearney said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this trio?
> Item: Celine Large Trio
> Listing #: 9962488
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-blue-9962488/?tref=category



Link not opening


----------



## unoma

elemenope said:


> Please authenticate.  The leather seems too slouchy and I can't find any other medium luggage totes that zip shut...
> 
> Item: Celine Black Leather Gold Tone Hardware Medium "Luggage" Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 381527626895
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: LINK HERE



Auth


----------



## unoma

meristem said:


> Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

sh0pah0licgirl said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag and listing as it seems like something is a little off, but need your opinion.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Leather Nano Luggage Bag excellent as new w/ box, dust bag
> Listing number: 281937843843
> Seller: favoriteicream44
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281937843843?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## brikearney

You are right, for some reason link not opening in this post but it is opening when I copy into a browser, strange.

I will try to find another way to upload- sorry about this!


----------



## Ola111

Hello,

Can someone tell me if every Celine Bag with starting serial number S-GA .... is a fake?

THX


----------



## Penelope84

Quote: Need your help

Item:  Celine Phantom Black Embossed Crocodile
Listing Number: 361477324510
Seller: onlybonafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...pyc5i462u8uR042FmaoK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Is this authentic here are pictures of the zipper and serial


----------



## lololo426

Help with authentication,
Item: Celine Luggage Nano 
Listing Number: 161980314000
Seller: sweetlovetatum2 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-and-White-Celine-Nano-with-AUTHENTICATION-interior-Tag-/161980314000

Thanks


----------



## theGibbler

Item: Auth Celine Mini Luggage Shopper Bag
Listing Number: 291688830918
Seller: char.erne
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291688830918?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

unoma said:


> Fake


Thankfully I didn't bid. Thanks for saving me.


----------



## loxli

Hi all

I'm new to posting but loving this forum and wanted to see if anyone could help me authenticate this item:

Item: Celine Box bag medium 
Listing Number: 231853286475
Seller: superbabymilk
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231853286475_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## unoma

Penelope84 said:


> Quote: Need your help
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom Black Embossed Crocodile
> Listing Number: 361477324510
> Seller: onlybonafide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...pyc5i462u8uR042FmaoK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic here are pictures of the zipper and serial



Auth


----------



## unoma

lololo426 said:


> Help with authentication,
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano
> Listing Number: 161980314000
> Seller: sweetlovetatum2
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-and-White-Celine-Nano-with-AUTHENTICATION-interior-Tag-/161980314000
> 
> Thanks



Fake


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Item: Auth Celine Mini Luggage Shopper Bag
> Listing Number: 291688830918
> Seller: char.erne
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291688830918?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks so much in advance!



Seller sold a Fake. I would move on


----------



## unoma

sh0pah0licgirl said:


> Thankfully I didn't bid. Thanks for saving me.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

loxli said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to posting but loving this forum and wanted to see if anyone could help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: Celine Box bag medium
> Listing Number: 231853286475
> Seller: superbabymilk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231853286475_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



I am not comfortable with this bag. Move on.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23185328...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=231853286475&_rdc=1


----------



## loxli

loxli said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to posting but loving this forum and wanted to see if anyone could help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: Celine Box bag medium
> Listing Number: 231853286475
> Seller: superbabymilk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231853286475_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Apologies not sure if the link I had before worked. Here it is in complete form again:

Item: Celine Box Bag Medium
Listing number: 231853286475
Seller: superbabymilk
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231853286475?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTYwWDcyMA==/z/CK4AAOSwzgRWy7WD/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F

Thank you


----------



## loxli

loxli said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to posting but loving this forum and wanted to see if anyone could help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: Celine Box bag medium
> Listing Number: 231853286475
> Seller: superbabymilk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231853286475_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Apologies not sure if the link I had before worked. Here it is in complete form again:

Item: Celine Box Bag Medium
Listing number: 231853286475
Seller: superbabymilk
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231853286475?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Serial number photo:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTYwWDcyMA==/z/CK4AAOSwzgRWy7WD/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F

Thank you


----------



## loxli

unoma said:


> I am not comfortable with this bag. Move on.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23185328...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=231853286475&_rdc=1


Thanks unoma sorry I didn't see your response before I reposted!! Thanks again


----------



## Penelope84

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks Unoma!!!!!!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Item: celine purse 
Listing : 301874971849
Seller: 4758wayne
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301874971849?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: pls advise if this is authentic before I pay
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Item: celine purse
> Listing : 301874971849
> Seller: 4758wayne
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301874971849?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: pls advise if this is authentic before I pay
> Many thanks in advance
> View attachment 3283425
> View attachment 3283427
> View attachment 3283428
> View attachment 3283429
> View attachment 3283430
> View attachment 3283431




Someone pls help to authenticate 

Thank you so much


----------



## Ola111

Hi , 
I need your help. 

Is this bag authentic? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ola111

N.1


----------



## Ola111

Nr. 2


----------



## Ola111

Nr.3


----------



## Ola111

Nr.4


----------



## stiees

Item: Celine Nano Luggage red
Listing Number:
Seller: Private, Willhaben
Link:https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/celine-nano-luggage-rot-151838736/
Comments:

Hi! Could you please help me with authentification. I´m not sure if this bag, I´d like to buy is real. Thank you.

Link for more Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/er7llz105mqytux/AAAQuEHvK5pOS6cccQW2f8dqa?dl=0


----------



## [vogue]

Item: Stunning Celine Medium Phantom Emerald Green Supple Calf Leather
Listing Number:141907372735
Seller: ivapatte-1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...372735?hash=item210a56aabf:g:c9UAAOSw3KFWdW3r

Thank you!


----------



## blueshades

Hi 
Are there any Celine experts who can help me authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...Bag-Rare-Colour-Great-Condition-/301880483205

I've never owned anything Celine before and have been eyeing like crazy in stores and really want one! I've always just purchased in stores and never off ebay. I almost bought a fake Prada the other day until i did a little extra research right before i made payment! It was a noob mistake too which i missed. Please help!


----------



## hookdup

Hi there,

I'm hoping someone can authenticate this for me.


Item: Celine Trapeze Royal Blue Suede Smooth Calf Leather Medium
Listing Number: 201528567619
Seller: angela328 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Trape...567619?hash=item2eec09e743:g:YbEAAOSw~OVWy~dU

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## unoma

Penelope84 said:


> Thanks Unoma!!!!!!


----------



## unoma

loxli said:


> Thanks unoma sorry I didn't see your response before I reposted!! Thanks again


----------



## unoma

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Someone pls help to authenticate
> 
> Thank you so much





Holliewelsh20 said:


> Item: celine purse
> Listing : 301874971849
> Seller: 4758wayne
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301874971849?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: pls advise if this is authentic before I pay
> Many thanks in advance
> View attachment 3283425
> View attachment 3283427
> View attachment 3283428
> View attachment 3283429
> View attachment 3283430
> View attachment 3283431



Fake


----------



## unoma

stiees said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage red
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Private, Willhaben
> Link:https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/celine-nano-luggage-rot-151838736/
> Comments:
> 
> Hi! Could you please help me with authentification. I´m not sure if this bag, I´d like to buy is real. Thank you.
> 
> Link for more Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/er7llz105mqytux/AAAQuEHvK5pOS6cccQW2f8dqa?dl=0



Fake


----------



## unoma

Ola111 said:


> Nr.4


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

[vogue];29887676 said:
			
		

> Item: Stunning Celine Medium Phantom Emerald Green Supple Calf Leather
> Listing Number:141907372735
> Seller: ivapatte-1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...372735?hash=item210a56aabf:g:c9UAAOSw3KFWdW3r
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

blueshades said:


> Hi
> Are there any Celine experts who can help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...Bag-Rare-Colour-Great-Condition-/301880483205
> 
> I've never owned anything Celine before and have been eyeing like crazy in stores and really want one! I've always just purchased in stores and never off ebay. I almost bought a fake Prada the other day until i did a little extra research right before i made payment! It was a noob mistake too which i missed. Please help!



Pls use the correct format and repost your request.
I would like to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can authenticate this for me.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Royal Blue Suede Smooth Calf Leather Medium
> Listing Number: 201528567619
> Seller: angela328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Trape...567619?hash=item2eec09e743:g:YbEAAOSw~OVWy~dU
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Holliewelsh20

unoma said:


> Fake




Thank you will be getting that transaction cancelled


----------



## xcaramelizex

Hi,

Could someone authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Classic Box
Seller: AD
Reference #: 2373929
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2373929.shtml

Thank you so much!


----------



## bag^lover

Need help with this all soft bag

Item: FAB! NWT NEW $2600 Authentic CELINE Logo All Soft BAG w Pouchette Burgundy tan

Listing Number: 201525340823

Seller: elorac58

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW...t-BAG-w-Pouchette-Burgundy-tan-/201525340823?

Comments: thank you!


----------



## npnpnp

Hey could you please help me authenticate this celine bag.

Item: Authentic Ladies Celine Bag
Listing Number:322021076793
Seller:nancy.rollinson.123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322021076793?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:Thank you very much


----------



## npnpnp

Hey forget that it's sold already!


----------



## seven_haha

Need help with this celine nano bag. The listing on eaby is ended. But the seller told me the bag is still available since the the payment didn't go through. 

Item: Auth CELINE Luggage Nano Shopper LUGGAGE 3 TRI-COLOR TONE LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing Number: 221926941615
Seller: suius_jugmlqr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: Thank you very much! I do appreciate it!


----------



## npp

Item:Authentic Celine black leather luggage tote

Listing Number:222034033899

Seller:sazzy414

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222034033899?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hey could you please authenticate this luggage tote for me, Thank you!


----------



## hookdup

Hi Unoma,

Thank you so much for your last response. I'm hoping you can authenticate this for me:

tem: Auth CELINE Trapeze
Listing Number: 172115310871
Seller: stre-kozarema 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172115310871?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Thank you so much for your continued help. Your support for the women on this board is beyond appreciated!


----------



## asterificious

Item: Celine Bi-cabas python
Listing Number: Not sure
Seller: Rakuten.com 
Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-gplus/j382638375/

Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

asterificious said:


> Item: Celine Bi-cabas python
> Listing Number: Not sure
> Seller: Rakuten.com
> Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-gplus/j382638375/
> 
> Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you so much for your last response. I'm hoping you can authenticate this for me:
> 
> tem: Auth CELINE Trapeze
> Listing Number: 172115310871
> Seller: stre-kozarema
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172115310871?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much for your continued help. Your support for the women on this board is beyond appreciated!



Auth


----------



## unoma

npp said:


> Item:Authentic Celine black leather luggage tote
> 
> Listing Number:222034033899
> 
> Seller:sazzy414
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222034033899?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hey could you please authenticate this luggage tote for me, Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

seven_haha said:


> Need help with this celine nano bag. The listing on eaby is ended. But the seller told me the bag is still available since the the payment didn't go through.
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Luggage Nano Shopper LUGGAGE 3 TRI-COLOR TONE LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 221926941615
> Seller: suius_jugmlqr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Thank you very much! I do appreciate it!



Fake


----------



## unoma

npnpnp said:


> Hey forget that it's sold already!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

bag^lover said:


> Need help with this all soft bag
> 
> Item: FAB! NWT NEW $2600 Authentic CELINE Logo All Soft BAG w Pouchette Burgundy tan
> 
> Listing Number: 201525340823
> 
> Seller: elorac58
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW...t-BAG-w-Pouchette-Burgundy-tan-/201525340823?
> 
> Comments: thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

xcaramelizex said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box
> Seller: AD
> Reference #: 2373929
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2373929.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much!



Auction link not working


----------



## unoma

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Thank you will be getting that transaction cancelled



Better luck next time.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Celine Nano Souris
Listing Number: 331790598994
Seller: laylaweb
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331790598994
Comments: I am told that the bag has been authenticated by "******************".  The zipper image is very small but I am told it says 1 on it.


----------



## smiri7

Item: Celine Phantom black
Listing Number: 222026054543
Seller: katduga5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-sac-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:

Hello everyone, I have already purchased this bag and it arrived today. I didn't discover this forum until today and wish I had sooner :/ 

I compared the pictures in the listing with online guides I found, it looked genuine based on the pictures in the listing, and at the price I quickly bought it.

The purse arrived today and now I am nervous as to whether or not it is real. Most of it seems to check out, but the tag and bottom metal feet are causing me concern.

I've taken more pictures of it that can be found here https://imgur.com/a/YzK5B

My friend thinks that it is genuine but I'm not sure myself. If anyone could give another opinion I would be extremely grateful. Thanks so much in advance.

Edit: here is a picture of the other tag, if important http://imgur.com/9GTWhpe


----------



## DoriLaselva

Hi there
Can I please get this authenticated
Just sold the bag and buyer is worried it's fake TIA

Celine micro blue
eBay
Item 131728867500
Seller bagsanity 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/131728867500?ssPageName=STRK:MEUNSOLD:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

Hi there, 
Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?! 
Many thanks  

Item: Celine Nano Beige Leather Handbag Kendall Jenner NEW Silver Hardware Kylie 

Listing Number: 182036854595

Seller: eirewardrobe

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/182036854595


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Celine Nano Souris
> Listing Number: 331790598994
> Seller: laylaweb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331790598994
> Comments: I am told that the bag has been authenticated by "******************".  The zipper image is very small but I am told it says 1 on it.



Auth


----------



## unoma

smiri7 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom black
> Listing Number: 222026054543
> Seller: katduga5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-sac-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hello everyone, I have already purchased this bag and it arrived today. I didn't discover this forum until today and wish I had sooner :/
> 
> I compared the pictures in the listing with online guides I found, it looked genuine based on the pictures in the listing, and at the price I quickly bought it.
> 
> The purse arrived today and now I am nervous as to whether or not it is real. Most of it seems to check out, but the tag and bottom metal feet are causing me concern.
> 
> I've taken more pictures of it that can be found here https://imgur.com/a/YzK5B
> 
> My friend thinks that it is genuine but I'm not sure myself. If anyone could give another opinion I would be extremely grateful. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Edit: here is a picture of the other tag, if important http://imgur.com/9GTWhpe



Auth


----------



## unoma

DoriLaselva said:


> Hi there
> Can I please get this authenticated
> Just sold the bag and buyer is worried it's fake TIA
> 
> Celine micro blue
> eBay
> Item 131728867500
> Seller bagsanity
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131728867500?ssPageName=STRK:MEUNSOLD:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649



Auth.


----------



## unoma

loco_obsessedbf said:


> Hi there,
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?!
> Many thanks
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Beige Leather Handbag Kendall Jenner NEW Silver Hardware Kylie
> 
> Listing Number: 182036854595
> 
> Seller: eirewardrobe
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/182036854595



Serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## zmao

Hi, could someone please help me authenticate.  Many thanks!!

Quote:

Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Black, Smooth Leather)
Listing Number: 182039546720
Seller: bper6160
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182039546720
Comments:


----------



## Kmazz39

Hi, can someone authenticacte for me? Thanks!

Item: Celine Phantom- Navy Blue Smooth Calf Leather
Listing Number: 281931401518 
Seller: lbelle322
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281931401518


----------



## xcaramelizex

Oh, my bad. It appears it's been sold. Thanks though!


----------



## CharmyPoo

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you!!  I am so happy I finally got a real one.


----------



## heyrenee

Item: medium Celine box bag
Listing #: 151996475784
Seller: campmccbria 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151996475784
Comments: thanks!


----------



## shocky

Hello everyone,
I'm sorry to post this here as I don't know where to. I don't know if it's just me or authenticate4u is out of business. I sent them emails but just received automatic replies. I did some researchs and saw bad reviews about ***************** so really confused. Is there any trusted authenticate service that could respond in the right manner of time? 
Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

zmao said:


> Hi, could someone please help me authenticate.  Many thanks!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Black, Smooth Leather)
> Listing Number: 182039546720
> Seller: bper6160
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182039546720
> Comments:



No red flag and it looks good but ask for  clear photos of zipper marking. 
It also looks like a Micro and not a Mini luggage


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticacte for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom- Navy Blue Smooth Calf Leather
> Listing Number: 281931401518
> Seller: lbelle322
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281931401518



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you!!  I am so happy I finally got a real one.


----------



## unoma

xcaramelizex said:


> Oh, my bad. It appears it's been sold. Thanks though!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

heyrenee said:


> Item: medium Celine box bag
> Listing #: 151996475784
> Seller: campmccbria
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151996475784
> Comments: thanks!



Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Already sold but thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Kmazz39

Can someone authenticate for me? 

Item: Celine Phantom Ink Midnight Blue Smooth Leather Medium Luggage
Listing Number: 391365637457
Seller: kix.nor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391365637457


----------



## phoebet

Removing my request. Just saw the same post above.


----------



## zombie1986

Item: AUTHENTIC VINTAGE BURGUNDY RED CELINE BOX BAG
Listing #: 111898376225
Seller: lacyjane86 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111898376225
Comments: Its vintage so I am not sure if the pictures are enough. Let me know if you need more. Thank you!!!


----------



## heyrenee

unoma said:


> Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Hi unoma, thanks for the reply. What do you mean by imprints?


----------



## zmao

unoma said:


> No red flag and it looks good but ask for  clear photos of zipper marking.
> It also looks like a Micro and not a Mini luggage


Thanks!  Here is the picture of the zipper marking.  Also, what is the difference in size between micro vs mini (dimension) so I can ask the seller for it?  Thanks!


----------



## zmao

zmao said:


> Thanks!  Here is the picture of the zipper marking.  Also, what is the difference in size between micro vs mini (dimension) so I can ask the seller for it?  Thanks!



Here is the picture


----------



## hahp63

Hello I'm trying to get the zipper marking right now from the seller. I was hoping you could authenticate this possibly without it right now. If greatly appreciate it.


Bag: Celine nano 
Seller: adamjac2015
Listing number: 262314182952
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262314182952?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kmazz39

Item: Celine Black Smooth Leather Medium Phantom Leather Tote Handbag
Listing Number: 381554771704
Seller: walkintofashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381554771704

Picture of the serial number:


----------



## myzeecretz

Hello ladies,

Item: Small Celine Trapeze In Multicolour Leather Shoulder HandBag Bullhide

Listing Number: 291694865682

Seller: zephyrule

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Small-Celi...ather-Shoulder-HandBag-Bullhide-/291694865682

Comments: can someone pls double check for me? as I think it's + (I'm still a beginner for Celine ><"), thanks very much 

PS.





here is up-close brand-stamp pic.


----------



## allthetime

Item: Celine luggage bag, black with gold hardwear
Listing Number:182041291396
Seller: stinabina1 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...old-hardwear-/182041291396?fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello is this one authentic please? Thanks

Name Celine Nano Black Leather Handbag Kendall Jenner NEW Gold Hardware Kylie
Number 182027538848
Seller eirewardrobe
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-N...538848?hash=item2a61afd1a0:g:GyAAAOSwUuFWxOUq


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi please help me authenticate this 2009/2010 celine luggage electric blue. I am about to purchase it but a bit scared simce she doesnt have any cards or dustbag anymore. She said she purchased it in Toronto Ca back in 2009/2010 and the bag doesnt have a serial code she said coz its an older model? Please help. Trying to upload pics ..


----------



## Ladybag2016

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this 2009/2010 celine luggage electric blue. I am about to purchase it but a bit scared simce she doesnt have any cards or dustbag anymore. She said she purchased it in Toronto Ca back in 2009/2010 and the bag doesnt have a serial code she said coz its an older model? Please help. Trying to upload pics ..


Is it possible for an older model not to have one? Thanks! Oh and she nust added pins for the handles to stay up  i dont actually mind how it looked! Just hoping it is indeed authentic


----------



## Ladybag2016

Ladybag2016 said:


> Is it possible for an older model not to have one? Thanks! Oh and she nust added pins for the handles to stay up  i dont actually mind how it looked! Just hoping it is indeed authentic


. Thank u!


----------



## Ladybag2016

Ladybag2016 said:


> . More photos Thank u!


 ive already asked for a zipper picture as well


----------



## Nezgrand

Hi, I'mnew here- hopefully I do this right. Thanks in advance!

Trying to authenticate this (rare?) Céline pearl grey felt phantom. 

Item: Temp Price Drop!-Celine: Phantom(LimitedEdition). 

Site: poshmark.com

listing #: https://poshmark.com/listing/Temp-Price-DropCeline-PhantomLimitedEdition-5548aa3fb5643e35aa000198

Comments: this seems to be the same bag from a widely circulated Pinterest pin from maybe 2-3 years ago...I have attached a picture of that pin...Just trying to figure out if this is the real deal.  Thanks!


----------



## hahp63

Here is the zipper. If you could authenticate I would SO appreciate it. 





hahp63 said:


> Hello I'm trying to get the zipper marking right now from the seller. I was hoping you could authenticate this possibly without it right now. If greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Bag: Celine nano
> Seller: adamjac2015
> Listing number: 262314182952
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262314182952?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sglondon

Hey all,

Please take a look at this bag for me. 

Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141919513593
Listing number : 141919513593
Seller: sulingy

I have asked for more photos but would like to see whether you think it's worth asking for more


----------



## emily1483

Hello,

Can somebody please help me authenticate this??? 

Item: Celine Phantom Tote in Khaki with Orange edge 2016 New Colour]
Listing #: 053
Seller: CCBellaVita
Link: https://www.freewebstore.org/cc-bel...e_edge_2016_New_Colour/p3525731_15486567.aspx
Comments: Seller said it'll come with original proof of purchase


----------



## lilikh

hello-is it genuine celine box?
name:
100% Authentic Celine Medium Black Calfskin Leather Box Bag Retail Price $3900
seller:
fashionista-cupcake
ID:
262316195339
comments:
Size: 7.5" x 2.5" x 9.5" Inches 
Strap 23" 

-Luxury Calfskin Leather from the outside

-Lambskin from the inside


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Already sold but thank you so much for your time!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Can someone authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Ink Midnight Blue Smooth Leather Medium Luggage
> Listing Number: 391365637457
> Seller: kix.nor
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391365637457


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

zombie1986 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC VINTAGE BURGUNDY RED CELINE BOX BAG
> Listing #: 111898376225
> Seller: lacyjane86
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111898376225
> Comments: Its vintage so I am not sure if the pictures are enough. Let me know if you need more. Thank you!!!



Looks good


----------



## unoma

zmao said:


> Here is the picture



Auth


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Hello I'm trying to get the zipper marking right now from the seller. I was hoping you could authenticate this possibly without it right now. If greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Bag: Celine nano
> Seller: adamjac2015
> Listing number: 262314182952
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262314182952?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Item: Celine Black Smooth Leather Medium Phantom Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 381554771704
> Seller: walkintofashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381554771704
> 
> Picture of the serial number:



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

myzeecretz said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Item: Small Celine Trapeze In Multicolour Leather Shoulder HandBag Bullhide
> 
> Listing Number: 291694865682
> 
> Seller: zephyrule
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Small-Celi...ather-Shoulder-HandBag-Bullhide-/291694865682
> 
> Comments: can someone pls double check for me? as I think it's + (I'm still a beginner for Celine ><"), thanks very much
> 
> PS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is up-close brand-stamp pic.



Auth


----------



## unoma

allthetime said:


> Item: Celine luggage bag, black with gold hardwear
> Listing Number:182041291396
> Seller: stinabina1
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ph...old-hardwear-/182041291396?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you



Auction removed


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma, 
If you click on the link and scroll down the page she's got a ton of pictures including the serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello is this one authentic please? Thanks
> 
> Name Celine Nano Black Leather Handbag Kendall Jenner NEW Gold Hardware Kylie
> Number 182027538848
> Seller eirewardrobe
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-N...538848?hash=item2a61afd1a0:g:GyAAAOSwUuFWxOUq



Fake


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Here is the zipper. If you could authenticate I would SO appreciate it.



Fake


----------



## Kmazz39

Item: Celine Phantom Ink Midnight Blue Smooth Leather Medium Luggage
Listing Number: 391365637457
Seller: kix.nor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391365637457

If you click on the link and scroll down the page she has lots more pictures including the zipper marking and serial number.


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Please take a look at this bag for me.
> 
> Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141919513593
> Listing number : 141919513593
> Seller: sulingy
> 
> I have asked for more photos but would like to see whether you think it's worth asking for more



Need to see more photos include serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Kmazz39

Kmazz39 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> If you click on the link and scroll down the page she's got a ton of pictures including the serial number and zipper marking.


Item: Celine Phantom Ink Midnight Blue Smooth Leather Medium Luggage
Listing Number: 391365637457
Seller: kix.nor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391365637457

If you click on the link and scroll down the page she has lots more pictures including the zipper marking and serial number.


----------



## unoma

emily1483 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody please help me authenticate this???
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Tote in Khaki with Orange edge 2016 New Colour]
> Listing #: 053
> Seller: CCBellaVita
> Link: https://www.freewebstore.org/cc-bel...e_edge_2016_New_Colour/p3525731_15486567.aspx
> Comments: Seller said it'll come with original proof of purchase



Fake. Very Bad Fake


----------



## unoma

Ladybag2016 said:


> Is it possible for an older model not to have one? Thanks! Oh and she nust added pins for the handles to stay up  i dont actually mind how it looked! Just hoping it is indeed authentic





Ladybag2016 said:


> . Thank u!





Ladybag2016 said:


> ive already asked for a zipper picture as well


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Ink Midnight Blue Smooth Leather Medium Luggage
> Listing Number: 391365637457
> Seller: kix.nor
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391365637457
> 
> If you click on the link and scroll down the page she has lots more pictures including the zipper marking and serial number.



Pls ask for zipper marking


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Pls ask for zipper marking


product-images.highwire.com/10422859/cam15050.jpg


----------



## Kmazz39

product-images.highwire.com/10422859/cam15050.jpg


----------



## myzeecretz

myzeecretz said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Item: Small Celine Trapeze In Multicolour Leather Shoulder HandBag Bullhide
> 
> Listing Number: 291694865682
> 
> Seller: zephyrule
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Small-Celi...ather-Shoulder-HandBag-Bullhide-/291694865682
> 
> Comments: can someone pls double check for me? as I think it's + (I'm still a beginner for Celine ><"), thanks very much
> 
> PS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is up-close brand-stamp pic.





unoma said:


> Auth



thanks a lot 3


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Pls ask for zipper marking


Item: Celine Phantom Ink Midnight Blue Smooth Leather Medium Luggage
Listing Number: 391365637457
Seller: kix.nor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391365637457

Link for zipper markings: http://product-images.highwire.com/10422859/cam15050.jpg


----------



## hahp63

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you so much.


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Celine Square Luggage Phantom Black Leather Tote Handbag 
Listing Number: 252307703024
Seller: luxurysecondsale 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252307703024

Please authenticate thanks!


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Item: Celine Black Smooth Leather Medium Phantom Leather Tote Handbag
Listing Number: 381554771704
Seller: walkintofashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381554771704

Picture of the serial number:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODQ5WDYzNw...2.JPG?set_id=2
Picture of the zipper markings:


----------



## CurlyBaby2016

Unoma,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me at your earliest convenience? Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Smooth Mini Luggage
Listing: 281953778786
Seller: quin_carls
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281953778786


----------



## 102nd

Hi - this is my first posting so forgive me first I'm posting in the wrong thread.

Quote:
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Pebbled
Listing Number: 172117738822
Seller: susiescloset73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172117738822?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
She started the bid at $499 which makes me wonder - I would like to know if this is a fake.
Thank you.


----------



## lilikh

hello-is it genuine celine box?
item:
100% Authentic Celine Medium Black Calfskin Leather Box Bag Retail Price $3900
seller:
fashionista-cupcake
Listing Number:
262316195339
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262316195339?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
comments:
Size: 7.5" x 2.5" x 9.5" Inches 
Strap 23" 
-Luxury Calfskin Leather from the outside
-Lambskin from the inside


----------



## Graceyap258

Item: Celine Luggago Nano 
Listing Number: (No idea what this is)
Seller: sheyujin
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252300903334

Hi, may I know if anyone could help authenticate this item? And if anyone has any idea on refurbishing calfhair bags?


----------



## purplewithenvy

Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Listing Number: 322026018475
Seller: goldenhand137 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Coquelicot-/322026018475


----------



## hahp63

Thanks for all your help, hopefully this one is a winner!! If you could authenticate and let me know I would be so thankful! 

Bag: Celine nano black pebbled leather tote
Seller: jagren2012
Listing number: 172120176779
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/172120176779?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1


----------



## seven_haha

Need help with this celine nano bag. I have already purchased this one, but I do doubt its authentication. 
Item: CELINE NANO NEUTRAL NWT rare color!
Listing Number: 111915790072
Seller: sunnie1014
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-NA...ZPIGgZ7pbfIXp2hKdvJu0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Thank you very much! I do appreciate it!


----------



## CurlyBaby2016

Could you please authenticate this one for me as soon as you have an opportunity? Thank you!

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Black
Listing Number: 121892025911
Seller:  akohzad
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/121892025911

The seller did not include any pictures of the serial number or zippers. Unfortunately, when I received the bag, I realized that there is no serial number and the zippers are brassy/shiny and not antiqued. I have submitted a couple of additional pictures of the bag to show the zippers and lack of serial tag.


----------



## CurlyBaby2016

Another picture of the zipper...


----------



## CurlyBaby2016

And the picture of the inner pocket with no serial tag...


----------



## VintageV

Hi Im new to Celine. Can please seek your assistance to authenticate this Celine box? Thanks much !

Item: Celine classic box 
Seller: apple sweet 
Listing:http://deluxemall.com/celine/215181-celine-box-pink-2.html?highlight=#post2480230


----------



## VintageV

More pics


----------



## theGibbler

Quote: Thank you!
Item: Celine Phantom Handbag - Beige Suede Leather (10"x11"x12")
Listing Number: 131744545527
Seller: reddy_neravetla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13174454552...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## ekobt13

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE IN ELECTRIC BLUE
Listing Number: 172113461903
Seller:donaldduck947
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Hello Ladies, need help authentic this purse. Thank you so much!


----------



## CorinneBee

Item:Céline Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number:386268
Seller:Housing Works
Link:http://shop.housingworks.org/women/women-section/handbags/totes/celine-tote-3
Comments: Would love your expert opinion on the authenticity of this bag. Céline bags are not my forte. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

CorinneBee said:


> Item:Céline Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number:386268
> Seller:Housing Works
> Link:http://shop.housingworks.org/women/women-section/handbags/totes/celine-tote-3
> Comments: Would love your expert opinion on the authenticity of this bag. Céline bags are not my forte. Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

ekobt13 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE IN ELECTRIC BLUE
> Listing Number: 172113461903
> Seller:donaldduck947
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Hello Ladies, need help authentic this purse. Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## unoma

theGibbler said:


> Quote: Thank you!
> Item: Celine Phantom Handbag - Beige Suede Leather (10"x11"x12")
> Listing Number: 131744545527
> Seller: reddy_neravetla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13174454552...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> Comments: Thank you!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

CurlyBaby2016 said:


> Could you please authenticate this one for me as soon as you have an opportunity? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Black
> Listing Number: 121892025911
> Seller:  akohzad
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/121892025911
> 
> The seller did not include any pictures of the serial number or zippers. Unfortunately, when I received the bag, I realized that there is no serial number and the zippers are brassy/shiny and not antiqued. I have submitted a couple of additional pictures of the bag to show the zippers and lack of serial tag.





CurlyBaby2016 said:


> Another picture of the zipper...





CurlyBaby2016 said:


> And the picture of the inner pocket with no serial tag...



Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

seven_haha said:


> Need help with this celine nano bag. I have already purchased this one, but I do doubt its authentication.
> Item: CELINE NANO NEUTRAL NWT rare color!
> Listing Number: 111915790072
> Seller: sunnie1014
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-NA...ZPIGgZ7pbfIXp2hKdvJu0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Thank you very much! I do appreciate it!



Zipper marking?


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Thanks for all your help, hopefully this one is a winner!! If you could authenticate and let me know I would be so thankful!
> 
> Bag: Celine nano black pebbled leather tote
> Seller: jagren2012
> Listing number: 172120176779
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/172120176779?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1



Auth


----------



## unoma

purplewithenvy said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 322026018475
> Seller: goldenhand137
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Coquelicot-/322026018475



Fake


----------



## unoma

Graceyap258 said:


> Item: Celine Luggago Nano
> Listing Number: (No idea what this is)
> Seller: sheyujin
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252300903334
> 
> Hi, may I know if anyone could help authenticate this item? And if anyone has any idea on refurbishing calfhair bags?



Ask for zipper marking. But No red Flag


----------



## unoma

102nd said:


> Hi - this is my first posting so forgive me first I'm posting in the wrong thread.
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Pebbled
> Listing Number: 172117738822
> Seller: susiescloset73
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172117738822?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> She started the bid at $499 which makes me wonder - I would like to know if this is a fake.
> Thank you.



Auth


----------



## unoma

CurlyBaby2016 said:


> Unoma,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me at your earliest convenience? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Mini Luggage
> Listing: 281953778786
> Seller: quin_carls
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281953778786



Fake


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: Celine Square Luggage Phantom Black Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 252307703024
> Seller: luxurysecondsale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252307703024
> 
> Please authenticate thanks!



Fake


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Thank you so much.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

myzeecretz said:


> thanks a lot 3


----------



## lau9474

Item: Authentic Celine Box Bag $4000 NEW Condition-Sling/Cross body/shoulder handbag

 Listing Number: 161969298229

 Seller: fashiongalore8

 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161969298229?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 Comments:
 Hey.
My best friend just bought this classic box and i found there is no 'made in italy' showing in the bag.


Just wondering can somebody please tell me is this a auth or fake celine?


THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Oj32

Item:  Celine mini luggage orange tote bag 
Listing Number: 11593054
Seller: co co sun's closet 
Link:https:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-shoulder-tote-bag-orange-11593054/
Comments: I purchased the bag and but I have 4 days to return after delivery. Please authenticate. 

Thank you


----------



## CurlyBaby2016

Unoma - Thank you so much for your wonderful expertise! Fortunately I was able to file a claim with PayPal and they ruled in my favor and issued a refund.


----------



## CurlyBaby2016

I figured! Again, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bittersweet888

Hi guys,

My first time posting here. I dont know where to post or if this is the right thread. Can someone help me to check on the attached images please 


Item: Celine Mini luggage
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Not on ebay,  designer consignment shop
Link: The bag is not on the the shop's website
Comments:

My concern is my serial number is in the opposite direction (Inwards towards the leather pouch). Is this common with celine?


Please see attached image. 


Thank you so much.


----------



## adeandithia

hi unoma, 

can you authenticate my mini belt bag? 

here's the


----------



## adeandithia

hi unoma,

can you please authenticate my mini belt bag?


----------



## Tya

Hi Unoma,

Item: Céline Luggage Mini Black
Listing Number: 814459882
Seller: masha.1 
Link: https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/mode/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/celine-luggage-moyen/v/an814459882/
Comments:

Thanks in advance,

Tya


----------



## adeandithia

unoma, 

can you authenticate my belt bag

here's the picture


----------



## Mileee83

Hello, 

Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag please ? I've bought it on Ebay UK, there was no dustbag and no cards.


Item: Celine Trapeze bag Medium in beige
Listing Number: 272114659621 
Seller: 02chaus 
Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/272114659621
Comments:

Other pictures attached.

Thank you so much.


----------



## CurlyBaby2016

Hi Unoma,

Could you please take a look at this one and authenticate as well?  Thank you in advance!

Item:  CELINE Tie Knot Handbag In Taupe
Listing Number:  111928966470
Seller:  mfoxstyle
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111928966470?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Celine Phantom Square Luggage Suede Bag
Listing Number: 161995298145
Seller: irishlassus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161995298145
Comments: A bit late posting!  Thanks so much.


----------



## liuyexuke

Hi!

Could you please help authenticate this Celine small red calfskin box? It's from Fashionphile, link is: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-red-112890

Here are some pictures(it's a very hard for me to take pic of the series number so please refer to the link where you could find the series number pic)

Thank you so much!

Best,
F


----------



## AKZ

My first time posting here.  


Item: Celine Trio
Listing Number: 3546459205414
Seller: TJmaxx
Link: Bought from TJmaxx
Comments:

Could you please help authenticate this Celine small red Trio?

Please see attached image. 
































Thank you so much.


----------



## nadjanatalie

Item: Céline Mini Luggage
Seller: Private 
Comments:

I hope you could tell me if this Céline bag is real or fake, cause as you refer to its hard to tell. I already looked at some of your evaluations, but couldn't find help to authenticate this bag 

I attached the pictures of the bag


----------



## FashionablyKay

Hello Ladies, my first time posting here. A newbie to the forum 

Unoma, would you be able to assist in the authentication of this Celine Phantom tote.

Item: Celine Brown Luggage
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Designer consignment shop 
Link: The bag is not on the the shop's website

Thank you in advance for any and all of your help!


Link for the images of the handbag:
packeteng.com/photo/?t=Albums/album_43656c696e65#Albums/album_43656c696e65


----------



## ninjaqed

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag
 Listing Number: FINN-kode: 68629868
 Seller: "Anna"
 Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=68629868
 Comments: Hi guys, I am looking into buying a bag for my girlfriend. Link is to a Norwegian site, but you can see all the pictures. Seller claims he bought it second hand in Germany and therefore have no receipt. Im concerned about the lining being a different colour than I thought it should be. Also concerned about a lot of double stitching both on the inside, and underneath the bag. 

What do you think experts? Legit?

Best regards!


----------



## unoma

lau9474 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Box Bag $4000 NEW Condition-Sling/Cross body/shoulder handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 161969298229
> 
> Seller: fashiongalore8
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161969298229?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Comments:
> Hey.
> My best friend just bought this classic box and i found there is no 'made in italy' showing in the bag.
> 
> 
> Just wondering can somebody please tell me is this a auth or fake celine?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!



Need to see photos of the bag you received.


----------



## unoma

Oj32 said:


> Item:  Celine mini luggage orange tote bag
> Listing Number: 11593054
> Seller: co co sun's closet
> Link:https:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-shoulder-tote-bag-orange-11593054/
> Comments: I purchased the bag and but I have 4 days to return after delivery. Please authenticate.
> 
> Thank you


OOPS! Your offer could not be found...


----------



## unoma

CurlyBaby2016 said:


> Unoma - Thank you so much for your wonderful expertise! Fortunately I was able to file a claim with PayPal and they ruled in my favor and issued a refund.





CurlyBaby2016 said:


> I figured! Again, thank you so much!!!



Congrats and better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Mileee83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag please ? I've bought it on Ebay UK, there was no dustbag and no cards.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze bag Medium in beige
> Listing Number: 272114659621
> Seller: 02chaus
> Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/272114659621
> Comments:
> 
> Other pictures attached.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Auth


----------



## unoma

Bittersweet888 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My first time posting here. I dont know where to post or if this is the right thread. Can someone help me to check on the attached images please
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Not on ebay,  designer consignment shop
> Link: The bag is not on the the shop's website
> Comments:
> 
> My concern is my serial number is in the opposite direction (Inwards towards the leather pouch). Is this common with celine?
> 
> 
> Please see attached image.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

adeandithia said:


> hi unoma,
> 
> can you authenticate my mini belt bag?
> 
> here's the





adeandithia said:


> hi unoma,
> 
> can you please authenticate my mini belt bag?





adeandithia said:


> unoma,
> 
> can you authenticate my belt bag
> 
> here's the picture


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Tya said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Item: Céline Luggage Mini Black
> Listing Number: 814459882
> Seller: masha.1
> Link: https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/mode/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/celine-luggage-moyen/v/an814459882/
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Tya



Ask for zipper marking and imprints


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Square Luggage Suede Bag
> Listing Number: 161995298145
> Seller: irishlassus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161995298145
> Comments: A bit late posting!  Thanks so much.



Auth


----------



## unoma

liuyexuke said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this Celine small red calfskin box? It's from Fashionphile, link is: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-red-112890
> 
> Here are some pictures(it's a very hard for me to take pic of the series number so please refer to the link where you could find the series number pic)
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Best,
> F



Auth


----------



## unoma

ninjaqed said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag
> Listing Number: FINN-kode: 68629868
> Seller: "Anna"
> Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=68629868
> Comments: Hi guys, I am looking into buying a bag for my girlfriend. Link is to a Norwegian site, but you can see all the pictures. Seller claims he bought it second hand in Germany and therefore have no receipt. Im concerned about the lining being a different colour than I thought it should be. Also concerned about a lot of double stitching both on the inside, and underneath the bag.
> 
> What do you think experts? Legit?
> 
> Best regards!



Ask for clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

FashionablyKay said:


> Hello Ladies, my first time posting here. A newbie to the forum
> 
> Unoma, would you be able to assist in the authentication of this Celine Phantom tote.
> 
> Item: Celine Brown Luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Designer consignment shop
> Link: The bag is not on the the shop's website
> 
> Thank you in advance for any and all of your help!
> 
> 
> Link for the images of the handbag:
> packeteng.com/photo/?t=Albums/album_43656c696e65#Albums/album_43656c696e65


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

nadjanatalie said:


> Item: Céline Mini Luggage
> Seller: Private
> Comments:
> 
> I hope you could tell me if this Céline bag is real or fake, cause as you refer to its hard to tell. I already looked at some of your evaluations, but couldn't find help to authenticate this bag
> 
> I attached the pictures of the bag


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

AKZ said:


> My first time posting here.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trio
> Listing Number: 3546459205414
> Seller: TJmaxx
> Link: Bought from TJmaxx
> Comments:
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this Celine small red Trio?
> 
> Please see attached image.
> 
> View attachment 3297865
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297866
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297869
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297870
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297871
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297873
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297874
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## ninjaqed

unoma said:


> Ask for clear zipper marking


Thx for answering. Im sry, im new in this game. I dont understand what you mean by zipper marking. Could you give me an example on what the picture should show? And what are we looking for?


best regards,


----------



## unoma

ninjaqed said:


> Thx for answering. Im sry, im new in this game. I dont understand what you mean by zipper marking. Could you give me an example on what the picture should show? And what are we looking for?
> 
> 
> best regards,



Marking found on the zipper head


----------



## kamikamiki

Hello all

Wondering about this micro luggage:

Item: Authentic CELINE Calf Luggage Micro Tote Shopper Orange Handbag
Listing Number: 322029440234
Seller: discoutmart
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322029440234?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Smooth leather; photos make it look small almost like Nano size..

Any help appreciated.


----------



## kamikamiki

Also hoping for feedback on this micro; authentic?

Item: AUTH CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE ROYAL BLUE SUEDE SMOOTH CALF LEATHER TOTE SHOPPER BAG

Listing Number: 151866128991
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151866128991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Love the leather/suede combo, never have seen this colour/combo before so being suspicious...

Thanks again!


----------



## 1hugefan

Unoma, would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you! 
Item: Auth New Celine By Phoebe Philo Mini Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number: 152012109405
Seller: luvupenelope 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152012109405?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional pictures are in the post below. Thank you!


----------



## 1hugefan




----------



## daniellefolk

Item: CELINE Dark Blue LUGGAGE Leather Tote Shopper Satchel Handbag Bag Purse
Listing Number: 121917105070
Seller: chico2009natalya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121917105070?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate if possible. Dying to get my first Celine and really want to make sure it's the real deal.

Cheers!


----------



## pinkrose398

Hi! I'm looking to buy my first Celine Belt Bag but there aren't many on the resale market yet. I reallyy appreciate everyone's assistance!

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Craigslist
Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/5479402187.html


----------



## Jamimaccombs

Did anyone ever repairs to this? Was this a fake?


----------



## asdfasdfas23

Hi! Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this!  


Item:New Auth Celine bag small sized black pebbled leather Nano luggage Mini

Listing Number:281962719120

Seller:us2015.aldur

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...719120?hash=item41a649a790:g:nUAAAOSwxp9W4zgU


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate celine black box bag
listing #-272164166408
seller-trevelam
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/272164166408?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

please see zipper marking pic added below. I bought this bag. Hoping! =-)
Thank you!!!!!!!!!=-)


----------



## michelina13

http://s1168.photobucket.com/upload


----------



## nita

Item: Céline Trapeze, Large, black with coco print
Listing Number: 398551730
Seller: aisomaa
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/cline-trapeze--laukku-mustaa-nahkaa-krokoprintti-large/398551730 (site in Finnish)
Comments: Please authenticate. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you in advance!


----------



## michelina13

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_12_zpsr56mcxzm.jpg.html


Added box bag zipper marking!!!!


----------



## nadjanatalie

Hi again Unoma!


----------



## nadjanatalie

Hi again Unoma!

Heres the link to where I seek to buy the Céline.. however, its a danish site 

LINK: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/47656374?focus-area=comments


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi Unoma,

Item: Celine Luggage leather handbag
Listing Number: 2379864
Seller: Elena
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-2379864.shtml
Comments: I got it, it looks good, but to be 100% sure I want to check it with you. I attached my pics. thank you in advance!


----------



## ninjaqed

unoma said:


> Marking found on the zipper head


Here is the picture you asked for!


----------



## pb271579

Hi, I won this auction, but between me placing the bid and the auction ending I found out all this information on fake bags... was hoping for some help here to authenticate.  Thank you


Item: Celine Trapeze 
Listing Number: 281951159944
Seller: maarygoroundb 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTORS-...rapeze-bag-with-shoulder-straps-/281951159944
Comments: I have also attached private photos of the zipper given to me by the seller.  the large zipper is not stamped, the small zipper is stamped "3Y"


----------



## jasm2468

Item:Celine Micro
Seller:OllieC22
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...ack-Luggage-Tote-Bag-567a3a6a01985ea85701a120

Hi can you please authentic it's on the website Poshmark so I cannot provide listing # I attached additional pics the seller sent to me.


----------



## jasm2468

Another pic


----------



## jasm2468

jasm2468 said:


> Another pic


pics


----------



## hahp63

Hopefully these are some winners! 

Item:  Celine red nano
Listing Number: 201540585239
Seller: wallafairc
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201540585239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## hahp63

Hopefully these are some winners! 

Item: Celine nano noir luggage 
Listing Number: 291708296937
Seller: char.erne
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291708296937?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pinkrose398

Random question re: authentication 0 does anyone know if two bags can have the same serial number?  unoma authenticated this Light Taupe Celine Belt Bag a few months ago: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29708012&postcount=7080

I just stumbled on a Light Taupe Celine Belt Bag that I'm interested in buying, but with the same serial number: W - GA - 3165. I read somewhere that some Celine bags might have the same serial number, is this really the case? Thanks for your help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry I have no idea why that is upside down, I don't know how to fix it!


----------



## jinny174

Item: celine small trapeze handbag yellow/black leather
Listing Number: 182048408397
Seller: surzho0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...408397?hash=item2a62ee434d:g:99gAAOSwyjBW35Eq

Can you authenticate this bag for me, please? Any feedback would be awesome ^^
Thank you so much


----------



## Ladie24

http://depop.com/ladie24/celine-334

Hi please authenticate my celine. Im new to purseforum and couldnt get to upload ornpost pics sorry &#9996;&#127996;&#65039;&#128591;&#127996; still dnt know how it works im still trying to figure it out


----------



## Ladie24

Please authenticate this

Celine mini luggage
Bought it from Seller Aysa Li in my country
Link http://depop.com/ladie24/celine-334



Link http://depop.com/ladie24/celine-334


----------



## ambrosered

Thanks so much in advance for your time. Below is the item I'm looking to have authenticated.

Item: Celine Small Phantom Cabas Belted Tote
Listing Number: 262337211303
Seller: designerguys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262337211303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I requested a picture of the serial # tag -- see attached.


----------



## PurseACold

Thanks in advance for authenticating. Here's a bag I just won on eBay and I'm wondering if it's authentic:

Item: CELINE PARIS 2800$ Authentic New Medium White Bullhide Leather Ring Tote Bag
Listing Number: 111912309939
Seller: boombayeh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111912309939
Comments: In addition to the 12 photos in the eBay listing, I'm also attaching some more pics below of the serial number and other closeups.


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Classic luxury for all seasons!  Celine Mini Luggage. Authentic Beautiful Bag. 
Listing Number: 222052951933
Seller: uniquefindingsuniquefindings71
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222052951933

Please authenticate thank you


----------



## Kmazz39

Can you authenticate for me? 

Item: Celine Square Luggage Phantom Black Leather Tote
Listing Number:252321876095
Seller: luxurysecondsale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252321876095

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/edIAAOSwv9hW6dBH/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F


----------



## Kmazz39

Can you authenticate for me?

Item: Celine Navy Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag
Listing Number:201543023627
Seller: walkintofashion
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201543023627


----------



## asdfasdfas23

Can you authenicate this for me?

Item: New Celine all black nano luggage pebbled leather silver hardward Mini bag small
Listing Number:131753483166
Seller: Alexa-Blyth
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131753483166?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## jenxhesse

Hello,
this will be my 1st Celine, I would like this to get authenticate please, Thanks in advance 

Item: Celine Handbag
Listing Number: 182045567659
Seller: ekat123
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/celine-handbag-/182045567659?hash=item2a62c2eaab:g:uJIAAOSwzhVWrpT8
Comments:


----------



## googielaura

Hi there!  This is my first celine trapeze.  How does this look??


Can you authenticate for me? Thanks in advance!!!  

 Item: STUNNING, RARE CELINE TRAPEZE with EMBOSSED CROC SUEDE flap and sides. Medium
 Listing Number: 272167328605
 Seller: everluxe
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-RARE-CELINE-TRAPEZE-with-EMBOSSED-CROC-SUEDE-flap-and-sides-Medium-/272167328605?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


----------



## JonEC

Hi there.  This bag is my wife's first Celine.  But I first want to check if it is the real deal.  Could you please authenticate it for me?


Item: NEW $2800 AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK CROC STAMPED BELT BAG Medium
Listing Number: 272147174111
Seller: nordstrom
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27214717411...1&exe=13926&ext=35633&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


THE SERIAL NUMBER IS A LITTLE INDISTINCT IN THE MACRO SHOT THE SELLER SENT ME, BUT IT IS: U-MP-0155


----------



## Sookie888

Hello can anyone help me authenticate this Celine bag? A friend of a friend is selling this bag. Hope it's the real deal. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;

Item: Celine Tri-color Nano
Seller: Bagfairy
Listing no: n/a
Website: n/a
Pls check photos for reference


----------



## unoma

kamikamiki said:


> Hello all
> 
> Wondering about this micro luggage:
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Calf Luggage Micro Tote Shopper Orange Handbag
> Listing Number: 322029440234
> Seller: discoutmart
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322029440234?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Smooth leather; photos make it look small almost like Nano size..
> 
> Any help appreciated.



Auth


----------



## unoma

kamikamiki said:


> Also hoping for feedback on this micro; authentic?
> 
> Item: AUTH CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE ROYAL BLUE SUEDE SMOOTH CALF LEATHER TOTE SHOPPER BAG
> 
> Listing Number: 151866128991
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151866128991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Love the leather/suede combo, never have seen this colour/combo before so being suspicious...
> 
> Thanks again!



Auth


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Unoma, would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item: Auth New Celine By Phoebe Philo Mini Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 152012109405
> Seller: luvupenelope
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152012109405?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional pictures are in the post below. Thank you!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Unoma, would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item: Auth New Celine By Phoebe Philo Mini Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 152012109405
> Seller: luvupenelope
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152012109405?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional pictures are in the post below. Thank you!





1hugefan said:


> View attachment 3299595
> View attachment 3299596



Need to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

daniellefolk said:


> Item: CELINE Dark Blue LUGGAGE Leather Tote Shopper Satchel Handbag Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 121917105070
> Seller: chico2009natalya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121917105070?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please authenticate if possible. Dying to get my first Celine and really want to make sure it's the real deal.
> 
> Cheers!



Auth


----------



## unoma

pinkrose398 said:


> Hi! I'm looking to buy my first Celine Belt Bag but there aren't many on the resale market yet. I reallyy appreciate everyone's assistance!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Craigslist
> Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/5479402187.html



Need to see clear imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

asdfasdfas23 said:


> Hi! Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this!
> 
> 
> Item:New Auth Celine bag small sized black pebbled leather Nano luggage Mini
> 
> Listing Number:281962719120
> 
> Seller:us2015.aldur
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...719120?hash=item41a649a790:g:nUAAAOSwxp9W4zgU



Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate celine black box bag
> listing #-272164166408
> seller-trevelam
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/272164166408?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> please see zipper marking pic added below. I bought this bag. Hoping! =-)
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!=-)



Clear photos of imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nita said:


> Item: Céline Trapeze, Large, black with coco print
> Listing Number: 398551730
> Seller: aisomaa
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/cline-trapeze--laukku-mustaa-nahkaa-krokoprintti-large/398551730 (site in Finnish)
> Comments: Please authenticate. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you in advance!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

...


----------



## unoma

GemsBerry said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage leather handbag
> Listing Number: 2379864
> Seller: Elena
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-2379864.shtml
> Comments: I got it, it looks good, but to be 100% sure I want to check it with you. I attached my pics. thank you in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

ninjaqed said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Handbag
> Listing Number: FINN-kode: 68629868
> Seller: "Anna"
> Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=68629868
> Comments: Hi guys, I am looking into buying a bag for my girlfriend. Link is to a Norwegian site, but you can see all the pictures. Seller claims he bought it second hand in Germany and therefore have no receipt. Im concerned about the lining being a different colour than I thought it should be. Also concerned about a lot of double stitching both on the inside, and underneath the bag.
> 
> What do you think experts? Legit?
> 
> Best regards!





ninjaqed said:


> Here is the picture you asked for!



Auth


----------



## unoma

pb271579 said:


> Hi, I won this auction, but between me placing the bid and the auction ending I found out all this information on fake bags... was hoping for some help here to authenticate.  Thank you
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 281951159944
> Seller: maarygoroundb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTORS-...rapeze-bag-with-shoulder-straps-/281951159944
> Comments: I have also attached private photos of the zipper given to me by the seller.  the large zipper is not stamped, the small zipper is stamped "3Y"



Auth


----------



## unoma

jasm2468 said:


> Item:Celine Micro
> Seller:OllieC22
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...ack-Luggage-Tote-Bag-567a3a6a01985ea85701a120
> 
> Hi can you please authentic it's on the website Poshmark so I cannot provide listing # I attached additional pics the seller sent to me.





jasm2468 said:


> Another pic





jasm2468 said:


> pics



Ask for clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Hopefully these are some winners!
> 
> Item:  Celine red nano
> Listing Number: 201540585239
> Seller: wallafairc
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201540585239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Hopefully these are some winners!
> 
> Item: Celine nano noir luggage
> Listing Number: 291708296937
> Seller: char.erne
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291708296937?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## unoma

Itzminjayy said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Bag / Handbag Luggage Tote Calfskin Medium Original Authentic
> Listing Number: 291703592509
> Seller: pag.vey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Can you please authenticate this as soon as you can. If it is fake, could you also explain why so that I don't have to burden you again in the future. Thanks so much!



Fake


----------



## unoma

jinny174 said:


> Item: celine small trapeze handbag yellow/black leather
> Listing Number: 182048408397
> Seller: surzho0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...408397?hash=item2a62ee434d:g:99gAAOSwyjBW35Eq
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag for me, please? Any feedback would be awesome ^^
> Thank you so much



Ask for clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Ladie24 said:


> http://depop.com/ladie24/celine-334
> 
> Hi please authenticate my celine. Im new to purseforum and couldnt get to upload ornpost pics sorry &#9996;&#127996;&#65039;&#128591;&#127996; still dnt know how it works im still trying to figure it out





Ladie24 said:


> Please authenticate this
> 
> Celine mini luggage
> Bought it from Seller Aysa Li in my country
> Link http://depop.com/ladie24/celine-334
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://depop.com/ladie24/celine-334
> 
> View attachment 3303196



Link removed


----------



## GemsBerry

unoma said:


> Auth



Yay, thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

ambrosered said:


> Thanks so much in advance for your time. Below is the item I'm looking to have authenticated.
> 
> Item: Celine Small Phantom Cabas Belted Tote
> Listing Number: 262337211303
> Seller: designerguys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262337211303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I requested a picture of the serial # tag -- see attached.



Auth


----------



## unoma

PurseACold said:


> Thanks in advance for authenticating. Here's a bag I just won on eBay and I'm wondering if it's authentic:
> 
> Item: CELINE PARIS 2800$ Authentic New Medium White Bullhide Leather Ring Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 111912309939
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111912309939
> Comments: In addition to the 12 photos in the eBay listing, I'm also attaching some more pics below of the serial number and other closeups.



Auth


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: Classic luxury for all seasons!  Celine Mini Luggage. Authentic Beautiful Bag.
> Listing Number: 222052951933
> Seller: uniquefindingsuniquefindings71
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222052951933
> 
> Please authenticate thank you



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Can you authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Square Luggage Phantom Black Leather Tote
> Listing Number:252321876095
> Seller: luxurysecondsale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252321876095
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/edIAAOSwv9hW6dBH/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F



Looks off but ask for zipper marking


----------



## PurseACold

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks so much, *unoma*!


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> Can you authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Navy Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing Number:201543023627
> Seller: walkintofashion
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201543023627



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

asdfasdfas23 said:


> Can you authenicate this for me?
> 
> Item: New Celine all black nano luggage pebbled leather silver hardward Mini bag small
> Listing Number:131753483166
> Seller: Alexa-Blyth
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131753483166?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Auction removed


----------



## unoma

jenxhesse said:


> Hello,
> this will be my 1st Celine, I would like this to get authenticate please, Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Handbag
> Listing Number: 182045567659
> Seller: ekat123
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/celine-handbag-/182045567659?hash=item2a62c2eaab:g:uJIAAOSwzhVWrpT8
> Comments:



Fake
That is not a Celine bag


----------



## unoma

JonEC said:


> Hi there.  This bag is my wife's first Celine.  But I first want to check if it is the real deal.  Could you please authenticate it for me?
> 
> 
> Item: NEW $2800 AUTHENTIC CELINE BLACK CROC STAMPED BELT BAG Medium
> Listing Number: 272147174111
> Seller: nordstrom
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27214717411...1&exe=13926&ext=35633&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> 
> THE SERIAL NUMBER IS A LITTLE INDISTINCT IN THE MACRO SHOT THE SELLER SENT ME, BUT IT IS: U-MP-0155


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hello can anyone help me authenticate this Celine bag? A friend of a friend is selling this bag. Hope it's the real deal. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-color Nano
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Listing no: n/a
> Website: n/a
> Pls check photos for reference


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

PurseACold said:


> Thanks so much, *unoma*!


----------



## unoma

GemsBerry said:


> Yay, thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hello can anyone help me authenticate this Celine bag? A friend of a friend is selling this bag. Hope it's the real deal. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-color Nano
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Listing no: n/a
> Website: n/a
> Pls check photos for reference


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Interior zipper or the one on the outside?


----------



## jenxhesse

Thank you unoma , you saved me some money lol


----------



## JonEC

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Hi Unoma

Thanks for the advice.  I will ask the seller.

IN THE MEANTIME...
I just found a Pearl Grey Phantom (my wife's first choice) on Ebay and am going to inspect it physically tomorrow.  Would it be possible to get a quick answer on whether this one is real?  Thanks in advance.  

I know the time is tight, so I really appreciate it.  And when I see the bag tomorrow morning, what should I be looking for as the zipper marking?


Item: Celine Phantom Luggage
Listing Number: 391410299256
Seller: palazzino
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Luggage-/391410299256
Comments:


----------



## Sookie888

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck



Hi I asked seller to post a link. Here it is.

Listing no: 162008404900
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Textured-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/162008404900?nav=SEARCH


----------



## 1214

Hi, 

Can you help me authenticate this celine?
Listing name: authentic celine micro tote
Seller: chiclee_c
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/272178557983 

Thanks!


----------



## unoma

JonEC said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Thanks for the advice.  I will ask the seller.
> 
> IN THE MEANTIME...
> I just found a Pearl Grey Phantom (my wife's first choice) on Ebay and am going to inspect it physically tomorrow.  Would it be possible to get a quick answer on whether this one is real?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> I know the time is tight, so I really appreciate it.  And when I see the bag tomorrow morning, what should I be looking for as the zipper marking?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Luggage
> Listing Number: 391410299256
> Seller: palazzino
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Luggage-/391410299256
> Comments:



Auth


----------



## unoma

jenxhesse said:


> Thank you unoma , you saved me some money lol



Better luck next time.


----------



## unoma

1214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this celine?
> Listing name: authentic celine micro tote
> Seller: chiclee_c
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/272178557983
> 
> Thanks!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## Kmazz39

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking




http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDYwMA==/z/zpcAAOSwMORW8Cd8/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


----------



## Kmazz39

kmazz39 said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/odawwdywma==/z/zpcaaoswmorw8cd8/$_12.jpg?set_id=2


----------



## user001

Hello Unoma! Can you authenticate this bag? 

seller: liyanling0407
link: https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2007.1000337.0.0.FcI71P&id=526973582533&from=list&similarUrl=

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate celine large box bag- I bought it, it is still in transit to me. =-)

link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/272164166408?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller- trevelam

listing #- 
272164166408

Thank you! 
I have attached picture of zipper marking. 

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_12_zpsr56mcxzm.jpg.html

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/lscott5lauren/media/_12_zpsr56mcxzm.jpg.html


----------



## Walli

Item: Celine Box Bag Medium
Listing Number: 322047813932
Seller: jallen2482012
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/celine-box-Bag-/322047813932?

May you please authenticate this Box Bag? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## ShopAddikt

Hi all, I just received this Celine Trapeze that arrived in a plastic bag with a generic tag even though it's supposedly from Saks and brand new.  The hardware isn't shiny and has water marks.  The Celine stamp is also inked out.  I'll try to get better pictures.  

Item: Celine Black Trapeze
Listing no: 182050850214
Seller: jkjb*sales*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182050850214?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nita

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Here you go, Unoma. Hope these will help:


----------



## mahkahtah

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this. I bought it and am now concerned that it is fake. More pictures are attached including zipper. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Gold Hardware

Listing Number: ?

Seller: chirease58 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:


----------



## ShopAddikt

shopaddikt said:


> hi all, i just received this celine trapeze that arrived in a plastic bag with a generic tag even though it's supposedly from saks and brand new.  The hardware isn't shiny and has water marks.  The celine stamp is also inked out.  I'll try to get better pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine black trapeze
> 
> listing no: 182050850214
> 
> seller: Jkjb*sales*
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182050850214?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&sspagename=strk:mebidx:it
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## serenityneow

I'd appreciate help with this Trotteur.  I purchased it, so the auction is over, and I added a couple of photos I've taken of the bag I received.  TIA!

Item:  Small white Celine Trotteur
No.: 201538586716
Seller: gomo0201
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201538586716 
Comments: I received two care cards in different languages.  Is that normal?


----------



## googielaura

***BUMP***


Hi apologies but seems you may have missed me.  Any help on authenticating this item would be most appreciated!
================================




googielaura said:


> Hi there!  This is my first celine trapeze.  How does this look??
> 
> 
> Can you authenticate for me? Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item: STUNNING, RARE CELINE TRAPEZE with EMBOSSED CROC SUEDE flap and sides. Medium
> Listing Number: 272167328605
> Seller: everluxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-RARE-CELINE-TRAPEZE-with-EMBOSSED-CROC-SUEDE-flap-and-sides-Medium-/272167328605?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


----------



## kamikamiki

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks Unoma!
Blue suede micro still in the running...

One last request before taking the plunge...can you authenticate this from Portero?

Celine Micro Luggage In Camel Smooth Leather
Listing Number: SKU: 84-161197
Seller: Portero
Link: http://www.portero.com/celine-micro-luggage-in-camel-smooth-leather-1
Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Hi. I just purchased a Celine small trio. But wanted to see what you guys think. The price was ridiculously low for what they quoted as "new" so I wanted to get more opinions. Thank you!

Item: Celine Trio
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-indigo-114363
Comments: small, trio, new without tags


----------



## jell0fish

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this celine box bag (small) in camel?
Quote: 
Item: small celine box bag in camel 
Listing Number: NA
Seller: inseller
Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/b...-leather-ghw-small-box-shoulder-bag-4883.html
Comments: pretty scratched up, celine, box, small, camel

thank you


----------



## ms.gizmo

Would GREATLY appreciate if you could authenticate this bag!

Item: Celine Black Leather Mini Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 141929926357
Seller: golel_noa12
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/141929926357?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Alina790

Would you please authenticate this phantom bag 

Item: Celine medium green phantom
Listing number: 201545354882
Seller : vmluxuryshop
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201545354882 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kias1229

Please help me authentic this Celine belt bag 
Item: Celine belt bag small
Listing # 291719904090
Seller: eho86
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-...-Satchel-Indigo-Blue-/291719904090?nav=SEARCH 

Thank you so much


----------



## MissAshley

Hi there,

Any assistance with authenticating this bag would be much appreciated!

Item: Celine black nano
Listing Number: 272183297395
Seller:  han-k51
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gorgeous-Cel...297395?hash=item3f5f638573:g:F5gAAOSwZQxW5vaI

Thank you so much!


----------



## lumy_

Hi everyone, what about this one?

Item: Celine Python Box Bag, medium, used

Listing no: 231877363730

Seller: che.c005vhau

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231877363730

Thanks


----------



## oic

Hello, lovely authenticators! I'm looking to buy my first Céline bag, and the Phantom in black has stolen my heart.  I have spent the better part of my Sunday trying to learn how to authenticate Céline and was able to eliminate a few. The following are the Phantoms I've pinned my hopes and dreams on and would love any help possible with:



> Item: Céline Phantom in Large, Pebbled, Black with Silver hardware
> Listing Number: 222065042605
> Seller: mclea2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222065042605
> Comments:





> Item: Céline Phantom in Medium, Pebbled, Black with Black hardware
> Listing Number: 262349873740
> Seller: illbyeit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262349873740
> Comments:





> Item: Céline Phantom in Medium, Pebbled, Black with Silver hardware
> Listing Number: 121936945860
> Seller: usa.america74
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121936945860
> Comments:



Thank you so much!


----------



## pekkle911

Hi,

Please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Celine Micro luggage in indigo
Listing#: 9627280(I think)
Seller: Julie
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-micro-luggage-tote-bag-indigo-9627280/?tref=category
Comment: I am not sure about the inside tag as I dont see the "e" with a dash.  Please have a look for me.  Thank you.


----------



## elina333

Hi there! I purchased a Celine from MyHabit, and I am afraid the link no longer exists. Would you be able to authenticate if I post the pictures? I really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Yogalata

Hi there! Please help me identify this celine trio bag. Thanks in advance!

Item:NWT $1100 100%AUTH CELINE Rose Pink Trio Small Crossbody Bag Neiman Marcus tags
Listing number: 222065553247
Seller : designermgt
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222065553247?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Also I just purchased this one from Fashionphile. I assume they only sell authentic items, but it would be great if you could check that out too.
They are the same bag. I can add more pics once I receive it.
Link is here: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-pink-108226

Thank you again!


----------



## pekkle911

pekkle911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro luggage in indigo
> Listing#: 9627280(I think)
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-micro-luggage-tote-bag-indigo-9627280/?tref=category
> Comment: I am not sure about the inside tag as I dont see the "e" with a dash.  Please have a look for me.  Thank you.


 please let me know if need additional information


----------



## kixeekaye

Item: Celine Trapeze small

Hi could u pls help me authenticate this bag. A friend is selling it to me she said it is from 2012 collection.. She doesnt have receipt anymore accdg to her.. Than you in advance and will be waiting for your help with this. 
Good day!!
	

		
			
		

		
	













Im a little bit confused with the zipper and she said this is authentic.. Pls enlighten me.. Thanks again


----------



## DaniMarch

Hi! I would like to buy this bag, but not sure it is authentic. Help  would be great! The zipper and lining have me confused. I had he upload  close ups of the zipper and tag. It is on Tradesy, so no item number.  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-mini-luggage-tote-bag-black-13168204/
Seller is the bag ladies.   Thank you!


----------



## Stinwin

Hi! Can someone please help me to authenticate this Celine bag?

Item: Celine nano luggage
Listing Number: 73440432
Seller: victoriarf96
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=73440432
Comments: Hope it is possible to find out something from the pictures in the ad. If not, i can contact the seller and get more detailed pictures and post it here


----------



## honey_babee

Item: Celine Small Belt Bag Drummed Calfskin Leather Satchel Indigo Blue
Listing Number: 291719904090
Seller: eho86
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...904090?hash=item43ebdc7b5a:g:c~IAAOSwlV9WQ~cQ
Comments: Can someone authenticate this for me? i really like this bag


----------



## Kias1229

Please help me authentic this listing 
Item: Celine indigo blue drummed leather bag small belt 
Listing # 291727486953
Seller:eho86
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291727486953?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## DaniMarch

Thanks!! I am going to stick with buying direct. I can't believe how many fakes there are!


----------



## tinyturtle

Item: Royal Blue Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 201551578614
Seller:  amitdatwani
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201551578614?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: hello, can you please help authenticate this mini luggage? seller seems to have good feedback history.  thank you!


----------



## thecollegekid24

Item:Black Celine Nano
Listing Number:322058832800
Seller:atway
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...832800?hash=item4afc33cba0:g:zqkAAOSwZ8ZW~asj
Comments:Curious to know if it's authentic! Please and thank you!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item:Celine Tricolor Nano
Listing Number: 322056464202
Seller:us2015-wiriy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...464202?hash=item4afc0fa74a:g:LyUAAOSwZtJW-wIV



















Wondering if this color combination even exists and if this is authentic.

Thanks!


----------



## unoma

Kmazz39 said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDYwMA==/z/zpcAAOSwMORW8Cd8/$_12.JPG?set_id=2





Kmazz39 said:


> View attachment 3307949



Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

user001 said:


> Hello Unoma! Can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> seller: liyanling0407
> link: https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2007.1000337.0.0.FcI71P&id=526973582533&from=list&similarUrl=
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Walli said:


> Item: Celine Box Bag Medium
> Listing Number: 322047813932
> Seller: jallen2482012
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/celine-box-Bag-/322047813932?
> 
> May you please authenticate this Box Bag? Thank you very much in advance!



Inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ShopAddikt said:


> Hi all, I just received this Celine Trapeze that arrived in a plastic bag with a generic tag even though it's supposedly from Saks and brand new.  The hardware isn't shiny and has water marks.  The Celine stamp is also inked out.  I'll try to get better pictures.
> 
> Item: Celine Black Trapeze
> Listing no: 182050850214
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182050850214?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Post photos of the bag you received incl clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mahkahtah said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this. I bought it and am now concerned that it is fake. More pictures are attached including zipper.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Smooth Gold Hardware
> 
> Listing Number: ?
> 
> Seller: chirease58
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:


Auth


----------



## unoma

Itzminjayy said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing no: 172137815139
> Seller: godigo60
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...%2FGsmdzoih55z53yVhBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Please authenticate this and thank you again!



Fake


----------



## unoma

ShopAddikt said:


> Hi all, I just received this Celine Trapeze that arrived in a plastic bag with a generic tag even though it's supposedly from Saks and brand new.  The hardware isn't shiny and has water marks.  The Celine stamp is also inked out.  I'll try to get better pictures.
> 
> Item: Celine Black Trapeze
> Listing no: 182050850214
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182050850214?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!





ShopAddikt said:


> View attachment 3309449
> View attachment 3309450



Trapeze is a fake


----------



## unoma

kixeekaye said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze small
> 
> Hi could u pls help me authenticate this bag. A friend is selling it to me she said it is from 2012 collection.. She doesnt have receipt anymore accdg to her.. Than you in advance and will be waiting for your help with this.
> Good day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315309
> View attachment 3315312
> View attachment 3315313
> View attachment 3315315
> View attachment 3315316
> View attachment 3315317
> View attachment 3315318
> View attachment 3315319
> View attachment 3315321
> View attachment 3315322
> 
> 
> Im a little bit confused with the zipper and she said this is authentic.. Pls enlighten me.. Thanks again



Fake


----------



## ShopAddikt

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a fake



Thank you for confirming. We thought so as well. The seller is swearing up and down that it's real. I've returned it but still haven't gotten my refund yet. Never again.  Her responses are so ridiculous:

"I was able to authenticate the bag through Celine using your pictures. The "s" you are referring to (raised or not) indicates the zipper size, and is indicative of what the boutiques Trapeze hardware is. The serial number imprinted on the interior tab also matches to the original paperwork I have from Saks Fifth Avenue where it was purchased."


----------



## unoma

pinpen said:


> it is authentic black celine smooth phantom



Phantom is Fake. Not sure on how you can call this Auth. Seller listed 2 fake Celine phantom bags.


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> I'd appreciate help with this Trotteur.  I purchased it, so the auction is over, and I added a couple of photos I've taken of the bag I received.  TIA!
> 
> Item:  Small white Celine Trotteur
> No.: 201538586716
> Seller: gomo0201
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201538586716
> Comments: I received two care cards in different languages.  Is that normal?
> 
> View attachment 3309460
> View attachment 3309461
> View attachment 3309462



Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

googielaura said:


> ***BUMP***
> 
> 
> Hi apologies but seems you may have missed me.  Any help on authenticating this item would be most appreciated!
> ================================



Auth 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-RA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

kamikamiki said:


> Thanks Unoma!
> Blue suede micro still in the running...
> 
> One last request before taking the plunge...can you authenticate this from Portero?
> 
> Celine Micro Luggage In Camel Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: SKU: 84-161197
> Seller: Portero
> Link: http://www.portero.com/celine-micro-luggage-in-camel-smooth-leather-1
> Comments: Thanks in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

twinzluvagrl said:


> Hi. I just purchased a Celine small trio. But wanted to see what you guys think. The price was ridiculously low for what they quoted as "new" so I wanted to get more opinions. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-indigo-114363
> Comments: small, trio, new without tags



Auth


----------



## unoma

jell0fish said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this celine box bag (small) in camel?
> Quote:
> Item: small celine box bag in camel
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: inseller
> Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/b...-leather-ghw-small-box-shoulder-bag-4883.html
> Comments: pretty scratched up, celine, box, small, camel
> 
> thank you



Auth


----------



## unoma

ms.gizmo said:


> Would GREATLY appreciate if you could authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Leather Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 141929926357
> Seller: golel_noa12
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/141929926357?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you



Fake


----------



## unoma

Alina790 said:


> Would you please authenticate this phantom bag
> 
> Item: Celine medium green phantom
> Listing number: 201545354882
> Seller : vmluxuryshop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201545354882
> 
> Thanks a lot



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kias1229 said:


> Please help me authentic this Celine belt bag
> Item: Celine belt bag small
> Listing # 291719904090
> Seller: eho86
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-...-Satchel-Indigo-Blue-/291719904090?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much



Looks fake but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

MissAshley said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any assistance with authenticating this bag would be much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine black nano
> Listing Number: 272183297395
> Seller:  han-k51
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gorgeous-Cel...297395?hash=item3f5f638573:g:F5gAAOSwZQxW5vaI
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## unoma

lumy_ said:


> Hi everyone, what about this one?
> 
> Item: Celine Python Box Bag, medium, used
> 
> Listing no: 231877363730
> 
> Seller: che.c005vhau
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231877363730
> 
> Thanks



Ask for inside imprint, zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

oic said:


> Hello, lovely authenticators! I'm looking to buy my first Céline bag, and the Phantom in black has stolen my heart.  I have spent the better part of my Sunday trying to learn how to authenticate Céline and was able to eliminate a few. The following are the Phantoms I've pinned my hopes and dreams on and would love any help possible with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Pls post one item at a time to advoid mistakes


----------



## unoma

pekkle911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro luggage in indigo
> Listing#: 9627280(I think)
> Seller: Julie
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-micro-luggage-tote-bag-indigo-9627280/?tref=category
> Comment: I am not sure about the inside tag as I dont see the "e" with a dash.  Please have a look for me.  Thank you.



Auction removed


----------



## unoma

Yogalata said:


> Hi there! Please help me identify this celine trio bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:NWT $1100 100%AUTH CELINE Rose Pink Trio Small Crossbody Bag Neiman Marcus tags
> Listing number: 222065553247
> Seller : designermgt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222065553247?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Also I just purchased this one from Fashionphile. I assume they only sell authentic items, but it would be great if you could check that out too.
> They are the same bag. I can add more pics once I receive it.
> Link is here: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-pink-108226
> 
> Thank you again!



Both trio bags are Auth


----------



## unoma

pekkle911 said:


> please let me know if need additional information



Auction link removed


----------



## unoma

Stinwin said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me to authenticate this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing Number: 73440432
> Seller: victoriarf96
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=73440432
> Comments: Hope it is possible to find out something from the pictures in the ad. If not, i can contact the seller and get more detailed pictures and post it here



Fake


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Item: Celine Small Belt Bag Drummed Calfskin Leather Satchel Indigo Blue
> Listing Number: 291719904090
> Seller: eho86
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...904090?hash=item43ebdc7b5a:g:c~IAAOSwlV9WQ~cQ
> Comments: Can someone authenticate this for me? i really like this bag



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pinpen said:


> Shape is not correct. even though it is a pre owned bag, it should not be that shape. Not authentic!



Wrong information


----------



## unoma

tinyturtle said:


> Item: Royal Blue Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 201551578614
> Seller:  amitdatwani
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201551578614?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: hello, can you please help authenticate this mini luggage? seller seems to have good feedback history.  thank you!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

thecollegekid24 said:


> Item:Black Celine Nano
> Listing Number:322058832800
> Seller:atway
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...832800?hash=item4afc33cba0:g:zqkAAOSwZ8ZW~asj
> Comments:Curious to know if it's authentic! Please and thank you!



Fake


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item:Celine Tricolor Nano
> Listing Number: 322056464202
> Seller:us2015-wiriy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...464202?hash=item4afc0fa74a:g:LyUAAOSwZtJW-wIV
> 
> View attachment 3319493
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319510
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319511
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319512
> 
> 
> Wondering if this color combination even exists and if this is authentic.
> 
> Thanks!



Looks off, ask for zipper marking


----------



## Kias1229

unoma said:


> Looks off, ask for zipper marking



Here is the zipper marking seller provided thanks


----------



## mahkahtah

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## oic

unoma said:


> Pls post one item at a time to advoid mistakes



Sorry! Here is the Phantom I put my faith in and I will follow up with more photos (if necessary) when it arrives later this week:



> Item: Céline Phantom in Medium, Smooth-ish/Slightly Grained(?), Black with Black hardware
> Listing Number: 262349873740
> Seller: illbyeit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262349873740
> Comments:



Thank you so much, unoma!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

unoma said:


> Auth


Great! Thank you so so much!


----------



## omgnancy

Item: nano luggage
Listing number: Poshmark, no listing number
Seller: 0619la
Link: https://bnc.lt/m/Ayqwkkpsis


----------



## divadareen

Can you please authenticate this bag for me, it is my first celine purchase. Thank You 


Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag Leather Sand Beige Dune Rare Color
Listing Number: 111956374116
Seller: clembrey4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111956374116
Comments: I've sent an offer, because it seems authentic to me, just want to double-check before I send payment.


----------



## jell0fish

Thank you @unoma !


----------



## divadareen

divadareen said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me, it is my first celine purchase. Thank You
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag Leather Sand Beige Dune Rare Color
> Listing Number: 111956374116
> Seller: clembrey4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111956374116
> Comments: I've sent an offer, because it seems authentic to me, just want to double-check before I send payment.



Seller sent two more images


----------



## unoma

divadareen said:


> Seller sent two more images



Ask for clear photo of zipper marking. NO flag


----------



## unoma

jell0fish said:


> Thank you @unoma !


----------



## unoma

omgnancy said:


> Item: nano luggage
> Listing number: Poshmark, no listing number
> Seller: 0619la
> Link: https://bnc.lt/m/Ayqwkkpsis



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

twinzluvagrl said:


> Great! Thank you so so much!


----------



## unoma

oic said:


> Sorry! Here is the Phantom I put my faith in and I will follow up with more photos (if necessary) when it arrives later this week:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, unoma!



Auth


----------



## unoma

mahkahtah said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## unoma

Kias1229 said:


> Here is the zipper marking seller provided thanks



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Kias1229 said:


> Here is the zipper marking seller provided thanks



Fake


----------



## seriousshopper

Hi, if you could kindly authenticate this please, that would be great! Thank you in advance 

Item: Celine Nano Handbag
Listing Number: 131772569980
Seller: seastar_2012
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano-handbag-/131772569980?hash=item1eae41d97c:g:gzIAAOSwZ8ZXA61A


----------



## Shaybanana

Hi~~~

Please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BAG BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER BEAUTIFUL
Listing Number: 222070930664
Seller: harromo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I won the auction. Would like to double check before I make the payment! Thankss!!


----------



## unoma

Shaybanana said:


> Hi~~~
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PHANTOM BAG BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER BEAUTIFUL
> Listing Number: 222070930664
> Seller: harromo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I won the auction. Would like to double check before I make the payment! Thankss!!



Alway authenticate before bidding.
FAKE


----------



## oic

unoma said:


> Auth




Yay! Thank you, unoma!


----------



## freakoftheweek

Hello everyone! 
I'm new here so i'm hoping i'm getting this right.
Could someone help me authenticate this céline bag please :

Item: Celine Phantom smooth leather black
Listing number: 322059910581
Seller : rosa899gonz
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celi...leather-bag-/322059910581?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## freakoftheweek

unoma said:


> Alway authenticate before bidding.
> FAKE



May i ask what detail gives it away? I bid on this also and it looked so real to me :-$
 And sorry, i think i sent you this in a private message instead of a quote before.


----------



## unoma

freakoftheweek said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm new here so i'm hoping i'm getting this right.
> Could someone help me authenticate this céline bag please :
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom smooth leather black
> Listing number: 322059910581
> Seller : rosa899gonz
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celi...leather-bag-/322059910581?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Fake


----------



## freakoftheweek

unoma said:


> Fake



Thanks a lot for your fast reply. Much appreciated!


----------



## 1hugefan

Unoma, would you please authenticate this bag that I just bought? Thank you!

Item:CELINE leather mini luggage bag black authentic
Listing number: 172140896168
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Leather-Mini-Luggage-Bag-Black-Authentic-/172140896168?txnId=0


----------



## 1hugefan

Here is another one that I bought as well. Please authenticate. Thank you!

Item: Celine classic luggage bag in beige suede
Listing number: 111958294081
Seller: beee05
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Luggage-Bag-In-Beige-Suede-/111958294081?txnId=1503763165001


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hi everyone!

Can you help me authenticate this Trapeze?

Item: White Trapeze with Silver Hardware

Listing Number: 291714300802

Seller: kawa1482

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-Tr...-Collection-/291714300802?txnId=1287622711019

The seller forwarded me a copy of the invoice from Hirshleifers. Here are additional pictures.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Some more photos:
















Thank you so very much.


----------



## 133nch

Hi girls,

Can you please help authenticate this 

Item : Celine Micro Luggage Tote HandBag Beige Leather Silver Hardware Kardashian NEW

Seller : irishwardrobe

Listing no : 121933916813

Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Micr...dware-Kardashian-NEW-/121933916813?nav=SEARCH

I know there ate insufficient pictures , waiting for seller to reply , however any advance of its likelihood of it being authentic ? 

Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## heyykelly

Please authenticate

Item:
Celine Classic Bag
Listing: 272195196364
Seller: designerdaze11
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272195196364?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sermin

Hello, 


Can you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage Tote bag?

I have attached some photos below - thank you very much.


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Off White Tote Handbag 
Listing Number: 252312383982
Seller: pinkelephant2015
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252312383982


Please authenticate thanks!


----------



## laura35

Hi everyone, could someone tell me if this is too good to be true, please?

Item: Céline Phantom, colour beige suede, medium size
Listing number: n/a
Seller: particular seller on a second hand website
Link: http://www.vibbo.com/girona/crline-phantom-original/a85347932
Comments: Thanks in advance


----------



## laura35

laura35 said:


> Hi everyone, could someone tell me if this is too good to be true, please?
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom, colour beige suede, medium size
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: particular seller on a second hand website
> Link: http://www.vibbo.com/girona/crline-phantom-original/a85347932
> Comments: Thanks in advance



Some more pictures I couldn't attach at once. Cheers!


----------



## pingger

Hi there,

Can you please authenticate this Celine bag please? 


Item: Celine Mini Luggage in colour souris 

Item number: -

Link: http://www.shopmyluxurybag.com/423576463?i=119030724

Seller: shopmyluxury


----------



## pingger

More photos


----------



## pingger

More photos
Sorry i seem to be able to upload 1 photo per post


----------



## aerde

Hi there lovelies!! Would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this bag please  thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 322067088726
Seller: carymary3
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322067088726?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks!!


----------



## Lovelydreams

Hi everyone!
Could you help me to authenticate this bag, please.

Item:CELINECeline Trapeze Medium Leather and Suede Bag
Listing number: 222074953722
Seller: lux-fr2015
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/222074953722?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

Hi everyone!

I have not been active for years and ended up starting a thread to help me authenticate I have purchased, owned since last Sept. I bought this Celine medium Python phantom here in Sydney, Australia and because of the price I paid and after meeting someone who claimed she bought a fake Givenchy Antigona from this store, now I am having doubts.
I wish to follow your format but I already have purchased this bag and I'm just hoping you could assist. If this is ok, I would love to post pics here if you will kindly allow.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hjlstarrr

Hello everyone!
I'm new to this forum. Could someone help me authenticate this céline bag please :

Item: Celine Trapeze Tricolor Medium
Listing Number: 141952445219
Seller: sulingy
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141952445219 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nicnb

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE RED HANDBAG 
Listing number: 191846057615
Seller: dtcresaleny
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191846057615

Please authenticate thank u!!


----------



## Smoothop

AxessoryCrazy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have not been active for years and ended up starting a thread to help me authenticate I have purchased, owned since last Sept. I bought this Celine medium Python phantom here in Sydney, Australia and because of the price I paid and after meeting someone who claimed she bought a fake Givenchy Antigona from this store, now I am having doubts.
> I wish to follow your format but I already have purchased this bag and I'm just hoping you could assist. If this is ok, I would love to post pics here if you will kindly allow.
> Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately without a sellers or auction link you won't be able to get it authenticated on this forum. Try some professional online authenticators like authenticate4u.com or *****************.com.


----------



## unoma

freakoftheweek said:


> Thanks a lot for your fast reply. Much appreciated!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

oo_let_me_see said:


> Some more photos:
> 
> View attachment 3322607
> 
> View attachment 3322608
> 
> View attachment 3322609
> 
> View attachment 3322610
> 
> View attachment 3322620
> 
> View attachment 3322621
> 
> View attachment 3322622
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much.



Auth


----------



## unoma

133nch said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this
> 
> Item : Celine Micro Luggage Tote HandBag Beige Leather Silver Hardware Kardashian NEW
> 
> Seller : irishwardrobe
> 
> Listing no : 121933916813
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Micr...dware-Kardashian-NEW-/121933916813?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I know there ate insufficient pictures , waiting for seller to reply , however any advance of its likelihood of it being authentic ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance xxx




It is a FAKE
Seller sold and sells Fake Celine bags


----------



## unoma

heyykelly said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item:
> Celine Classic Bag
> Listing: 272195196364
> Seller: designerdaze11
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272195196364?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Off White Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 252312383982
> Seller: pinkelephant2015
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252312383982
> 
> 
> Please authenticate thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

laura35 said:


> Some more pictures I couldn't attach at once. Cheers!



Fake


----------



## unoma

laura35 said:


> Hi everyone, could someone tell me if this is too good to be true, please?
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom, colour beige suede, medium size
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: particular seller on a second hand website
> Link: http://www.vibbo.com/girona/crline-phantom-original/a85347932
> Comments: Thanks in advance



Fake


----------



## unoma

pingger said:


> More photos
> Sorry i seem to be able to upload 1 photo per post



Need to see more photos of this bag.


----------



## unoma

aerde said:


> Hi there lovelies!! Would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this bag please  thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 322067088726
> Seller: carymary3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322067088726?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks!!



It is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Lovelydreams said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could you help me to authenticate this bag, please.
> 
> Item:CELINECeline Trapeze Medium Leather and Suede Bag
> Listing number: 222074953722
> Seller: lux-fr2015
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/222074953722?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Looks off but ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hjlstarrr said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm new to this forum. Could someone help me authenticate this céline bag please :
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Tricolor Medium
> Listing Number: 141952445219
> Seller: sulingy
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141952445219
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Looks OFF but Need to see more photos include serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE RED HANDBAG
> Listing number: 191846057615
> Seller: dtcresaleny
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191846057615
> 
> Please authenticate thank u!!


Need to see zipper marking. Something looks off.


----------



## unoma

sermin said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage Tote bag?
> 
> I have attached some photos below - thank you very much.


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## laura35

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you a lot Unoma, many many thanks


----------



## oo_let_me_see

unoma said:


> Auth




Glad to hear! Thank you so much, unoma.


----------



## Lmac1284

Hi guys can you authenticate this bag, my bestie sent it to me. She doesn't have an account here. She has been looking for a color combo similar to my deepsea trapeze for at least 2 years. 

Item:Authentic Celine Trapeze Black Leather And Blue

Listing Number:121937880019

Seller: jasonyan

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121937880019

Comments: she asked for additional pics


----------



## xoxomuffy

Item: Authentic Large Celine Trapeze Handbag Black Calfskin Suede
Listing Number: 301918055685
Seller: herverleger1983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301918055685?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I compared this to my friend's Barney's bought trapeze before purchasing and it looked good, however upon receipt I have noticed that the zipper does not have any marking...

Can one of you ladies please chime in? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## pingger

unoma said:


> Need to see more photos of this bag.



Hi unoma, im attaching more photos in the following posts. I cant seem to upload all photos in 1 post.


----------



## pingger

pingger said:


> Hi unoma, im attaching more photos in the following posts. I cant seem to upload all photos in 1 post.


More photos


----------



## pingger

pingger said:


> More photos



More photos


----------



## pingger

pingger said:


> More photos



More photos


----------



## pingger

pingger said:


> More photos



More photo


----------



## pingger

pingger said:


> More photo



More photo


----------



## pingger

pingger said:


> More photo



More photo


----------



## pingger

pingger said:


> More photo



More photo


----------



## kamikamiki

Thanks for your expert opinion! Bought!


----------



## kamikamiki

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you for your expert opinion! Bought!


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hi ladies,

Can you please help authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance!

Item:  CELINE Smooth Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Camel
Listing Number:  113557
Seller:  Fashionphile
Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-113557


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hi ladies,

Can you also authenticate this one?  Appreciate your help!

Item: CELINE Medium Classic Box Dark Ref Cross Body Bag
Listing Number: 14250808
Seller: Tara
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-dark-ref-14250808/?tref=category


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you also authenticate this one?  Appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: CELINE Medium Classic Box Dark Ref Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 14250808
> Seller: Tara
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-dark-ref-14250808/?tref=category



Auth


----------



## unoma

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:  CELINE Smooth Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Camel
> Listing Number:  113557
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-113557



Auth


----------



## unoma

kamikamiki said:


> Thanks for your expert opinion! Bought!





kamikamiki said:


> Thank you for your expert opinion! Bought!


----------



## unoma

pingger said:


> More photo



Auth


----------



## 1hugefan

Unoma, it looks like my earlier post got skipped. Would you please authenticate this? Thanks!




1hugefan said:


> Unoma, would you please authenticate this bag that I just bought? Thank you!
> 
> Item:CELINE leather mini luggage bag black authentic
> Listing number: 172140896168
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Leather-Mini-Luggage-Bag-Black-Authentic-/172140896168?txnId=0


----------



## 1hugefan

Unoma, would you please authenticate this one as well? Thank you so much for your help!




1hugefan said:


> Here is another one that I bought as well. Please authenticate. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine classic luggage bag in beige suede
> Listing number: 111958294081
> Seller: beee05
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Luggage-Bag-In-Beige-Suede-/111958294081?txnId=1503763165001


----------



## Jennifee

Hi there! Can you please help me authenticate... I feel pretty sure about it but just want to double check! Thank you! 

Item: CELINE Authentic Leather Nano Luggage Crossbody Bag As seen on Kendall Jenner
Listing Number: 172147268809
Seller: pnkocd722
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Auth...268809?hash=item2814c6dcc9:g:GnsAAOSwoudW9iIZ


----------



## asigg01

Hello there,

Would it be possible to authenticate a purchase I have already made? I will attach all pictures. Here were my concerns about authenticity:
1. The interior feels like microfiber and is not the heavy suede I am accustomed to with Celine. However, I am not sure if suede wears down and can feel like microfiber with use.
2. The brand name on the hardware is opposite in direction than all other Celines.
3. The zipper marking is a "1" and I typically see a "5" for the nano.
4. The date stamp tag was located on the inside of the inside pocket, versus attached just to the interior of the bag like most nanos.

Item: Celine nano luggage
Item Number: 111952388682
Seller ID: fashionista_ycl
Link: N/A auction is over

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## doxielove

Item: Celine Trio, Small, Flamingo 
Listing Number: 172157597136
Seller: nicolegirl0709 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-c...597136?hash=item28156475d0:g:rVAAAOSwOfxXAzQd


----------



## doxielove

doxielove said:


> Item: Celine Trio, Small, Flamingo
> Listing Number: 172157597136
> Seller: nicolegirl0709
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-c...597136?hash=item28156475d0:g:rVAAAOSwOfxXAzQd



Apologies for the second post, was having issues uploading photos.


----------



## pingger

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much unoma! Will proceed with the purchase&#128077; Happy me&#128516;


----------



## xoxomuffy

Can someone kindly take a look at this?

Item: Authentic Large Celine Trapeze Handbag Black Calfskin Suede
Listing Number: 301918055685
Seller: herverleger1983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301918055685...:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I compared this to my friend's Barney's bought trapeze before purchasing and it looked good, however upon receipt I have noticed that the zipper does not have any marking...


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## unoma

xoxomuffy said:


> Item: Authentic Large Celine Trapeze Handbag Black Calfskin Suede
> Listing Number: 301918055685
> Seller: herverleger1983
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301918055685?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I compared this to my friend's Barney's bought trapeze before purchasing and it looked good, however upon receipt I have noticed that the zipper does not have any marking...
> 
> Can one of you ladies please chime in? Thanks so much for your help.



Auth


----------



## unoma

Lmac1284 said:


> Hi guys can you authenticate this bag, my bestie sent it to me. She doesn't have an account here. She has been looking for a color combo similar to my deepsea trapeze for at least 2 years.
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine Trapeze Black Leather And Blue
> 
> Listing Number:121937880019
> 
> Seller: jasonyan
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121937880019
> 
> Comments: she asked for additional pics
> View attachment 3327363
> View attachment 3327365
> View attachment 3327366
> View attachment 3327367
> View attachment 3327368
> View attachment 3327397



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

oo_let_me_see said:


> Glad to hear! Thank you so much, unoma.


----------



## unoma

laura35 said:


> Thank you a lot Unoma, many many thanks



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Jennifee said:


> Hi there! Can you please help me authenticate... I feel pretty sure about it but just want to double check! Thank you!
> 
> Item: CELINE Authentic Leather Nano Luggage Crossbody Bag As seen on Kendall Jenner
> Listing Number: 172147268809
> Seller: pnkocd722
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Auth...268809?hash=item2814c6dcc9:g:GnsAAOSwoudW9iIZ



Fake


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Unoma, it looks like my earlier post got skipped. Would you please authenticate this? Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Unoma, would you please authenticate this one as well? Thank you so much for your help!



Auth


----------



## unoma

asigg01 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Would it be possible to authenticate a purchase I have already made? I will attach all pictures. Here were my concerns about authenticity:
> 1. The interior feels like microfiber and is not the heavy suede I am accustomed to with Celine. However, I am not sure if suede wears down and can feel like microfiber with use.
> 2. The brand name on the hardware is opposite in direction than all other Celines.
> 3. The zipper marking is a "1" and I typically see a "5" for the nano.
> 4. The date stamp tag was located on the inside of the inside pocket, versus attached just to the interior of the bag like most nanos.
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Item Number: 111952388682
> Seller ID: fashionista_ycl
> Link: N/A auction is over
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

doxielove said:


> Apologies for the second post, was having issues uploading photos.



Auth


----------



## unoma

pingger said:


> Thank you so much unoma! Will proceed with the purchase&#128077; Happy me&#128516;


----------



## unoma

xoxomuffy said:


> Can someone kindly take a look at this?
> 
> Item: Authentic Large Celine Trapeze Handbag Black Calfskin Suede
> Listing Number: 301918055685
> Seller: herverleger1983
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301918055685...:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I compared this to my friend's Barney's bought trapeze before purchasing and it looked good, however upon receipt I have noticed that the zipper does not have any marking...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



Auction removed


----------



## 1hugefan

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## Jennifee

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you! WoW so glad I didn't go forward with it!


----------



## Jennifee

Trying again... Thank you in advance! 

Item: Authentic Celine Nano (beige)
Listing Number: 131776795409
Seller: morg-mac
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131776795409


----------



## ninjaqed

Item: Celine Phantom medium Black
 Listing Number: 72854845
 Seller: Ingrid
 Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=72854845&ref=conversation&fks=72854845

Hi guys

I just bought this bag for my girlfriend, but I have second thoughts because I thought it would have a tag inside With a code on. Plus, I thought the zipper should be silver or gold.

Seller didnt have many Pictures, so i uploaded 13 Pictures to an album on imgur. Plz tell me if im beeing scammed or if its real:  http://imgur.com/a/Yw1jY

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Lmac1284

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking




Thanks I will tell her to ask. Is there something specific she should be looking for. I don't want to be a pest and have to make another post for the same bag. If she should be looking for something in particular I can just have her take a look


----------



## xoxomuffy

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much for verifying! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## tinyturtle

Item:  Mini Luggage
Listing Number:  111957422988
Seller: haluuli
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111957422988
Comments:  hello, can you please help authenticate this mini luggage? the seller doesn't have a long established history.  thank you!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate- Celine mini luggage tri color
seller- flowersoie
listing #http://www.ebay.com/itm/272209999624
item#272209999624


Thank you!!!


----------



## lvfanaddict

Can you experts help with this? Thanks!

Item:  Authentic Celine Black Small Trio
Listing: 361532376960
Seller:


----------



## lvfanaddict

Sorry, trigger happy here.



m:  Authentic Celine Black Small Trio
Listing: 361532376960
Seller: mysecretpassion37
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361532376960?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Blueaphire86

Hi! 
Can you please authenticate this Celine Phantom bag please?


Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Croc Stamped Black Leather Bag Handbag
Listing: 172136408571
Seller: Vladimirmi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine...408571?hash=item28142125fb:g:DvMAAOSw9KpXAXmB


Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Lmac1284

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking




My friend sent me this pic. To me it's not in focus but I also don't know what she's supposed to be looking for


----------



## bagsnshoes5

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you unoma!


----------



## Summerparis

Hi! Could you please authenticate this for me?
Item: Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 141955734096
Seller: gri.pasto
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141955734096
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lovelydreams

unoma said:


> Looks OFF but Need to see more photos include serial number and zipper marking


Thank you so much!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item:100% Genuine CELINE phantom luggage tote handbag terracotta 
Listing Number: 222086726441
Seller:1q2w3e-ua
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Genuine...726441?hash=item33b5668329:g:~2QAAOSwAvJW~uoC


----------



## Nezgrand

Hi there, saw this on eBay and had some concerns.  Possibly too good to be true. I would appreciate any and all input  thanks!

Item: New Céline Black Nano Luggage Pebbled Silver Hardward (sp) Mini Bag Small 
Listing Number: 131781363335
Seller: alexa-blyth (6)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131781363335 

Comments: Seller was not willing to send me up-close pictures of inner labels and outer stamp.  Literally refused.  Accepts returns and a buy it now option through odd embedded link in description; I have never seen this before on eBay. Something seems fishy to me, but what do I know? Thanks in advance for your input...


----------



## Bambismom

Hello. Please help me to take a look at this bag that I've decided to buy on Tradesy and advice if you think there is any "red flag". I only have 4 days to decide to keep or return the bag, so I think it is better if I send you the photos of it while the bag is shipped to me. 
You help will be much appreciated! Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Tri colors with white canvas with silver hardware 2015
Seller: Christie W
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-black-blue-and-white-14641159/?tref=cart
Additional Pics: https://goo.gl/photos/F1H3418Re8WxuAGL7
In case you cannot see those photos, I will attach it with this post in the "attachment".

I am new to Celine, and I don't want to spend a lot of money buying a fake one, I would very much appreciate your kind help.
Thank you.


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hello,

Can you please help authenticate this?  Many thanks!

Item:  Celine Camel Leather GHW Small Box Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:  n/a    
Seller:  Inseller
Link:  https://www.inseller.com/women/bags...ign=shopping&gclid=CLPki8GtkswCFc5hfgod7yMFUQ


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hello,

Can you please help authenticate this?  I really appreciate your help!

Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Chestnut
Listing Number: 121866
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-chestnut-121866


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hello,

Can you please help authenticate this?  Thanks again!!!

Item: CELINE Pony Hair Leopard Medium Box Flap Black
Listing Number: 115363
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-...black-115363?gclid=CNbbqL-vkswCFVBbfgodzH4MFw


----------



## Smoothop

Nezgrand said:


> Hi there, saw this on eBay and had some concerns.  Possibly too good to be true. I would appreciate any and all input  thanks!
> 
> Item: New Céline Black Nano Luggage Pebbled Silver Hardward (sp) Mini Bag Small
> Listing Number: 131781363335
> Seller: alexa-blyth (6)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131781363335
> 
> Comments: Seller was not willing to send me up-close pictures of inner labels and outer stamp.  Literally refused.  Accepts returns and a buy it now option through odd embedded link in description; I have never seen this before on eBay. Something seems fishy to me, but what do I know? Thanks in advance for your input...


The embedded PayPal link is actually fraud and takes you out of the eBay system....as for the bag zipper markings are needed.


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you!

Item: MICRO LUGGAGE HANDBAG IN DUNE SAND DRUMMED CALFSKIN $2,900 
Listing Number: 141955734096 
Seller: gri.pasto
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICRO-LUGGA...734096?hash=item210d389a50:g:FxYAAOSwJQdXA7Ny


----------



## Nezgrand

Smoothop said:


> The embedded PayPal link is actually fraud and takes you out of the eBay system....as for the bag zipper markings are needed.



Thank you so much! Interestingly, I saw today that the item was taken down. Maybe it got reported.


----------



## rosemary_ran

Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.
Item: CELINE BOX Yellow Python Bag Gold HDW
Seller: designermgt
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWD-5600-10...852215?hash=item33b50ce0f7:g:jpQAAOSw5ZBWMk84


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Can you please authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance!

Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Blade Flap Burgundy
Listing Number: 116991
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-blade-flap-burgundy-116991


----------



## alee92

Could someone kindly authenticate this celine box bag?
I have already purchased, so I sincerely hope it is the real thing!

Item: Black medium celine box bag
Listing number: (listing already over, but it was 182078054617)
Seller: luxurysecondspring
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182078054617?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I can provide extra pictures if necessary. Thank you so much!


----------



## mpichard

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this before I make a bid on eBay? Thanks!

Item: Céline mini luggage smooth black leather
Listing Number: 172165967645
Seller: shoremela7
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/172165967645


----------



## Dre213

Item: Celine Leopard Ponyhair Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: CEL30874
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-ponyhair-mini-luggage-tote
Comments:
Good evening! Can you please let me know if this is a fake, I purchased this but noticed that the back does not match the front like other leopard print luggage celine bags... I am worried now


----------



## unoma

Dre213 said:


> Item: Celine Leopard Ponyhair Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: CEL30874
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-ponyhair-mini-luggage-tote
> Comments:
> Good evening! Can you please let me know if this is a fake, I purchased this but noticed that the back does not match the front like other leopard print luggage celine bags... I am worried now



Hello and welcome to TF.
Please post the photos of the bag you received. Incl serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

mpichard said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this before I make a bid on eBay? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Céline mini luggage smooth black leather
> Listing Number: 172165967645
> Seller: shoremela7
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/172165967645



Very bad Fake


----------



## unoma

alee92 said:


> Could someone kindly authenticate this celine box bag?
> I have already purchased, so I sincerely hope it is the real thing!
> 
> Item: Black medium celine box bag
> Listing number: (listing already over, but it was 182078054617)
> Seller: luxurysecondspring
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182078054617?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I can provide extra pictures if necessary. Thank you so much!



Not enough photos to authenticate. But seller had sold lots of Fake CELINE and other brand bags.


----------



## unoma

rosemary_ran said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.
> Item: CELINE BOX Yellow Python Bag Gold HDW
> Seller: designermgt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWD-5600-10...852215?hash=item33b50ce0f7:g:jpQAAOSw5ZBWMk84



Auth


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item: MICRO LUGGAGE HANDBAG IN DUNE SAND DRUMMED CALFSKIN $2,900
> Listing Number: 141955734096
> Seller: gri.pasto
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICRO-LUGGA...734096?hash=item210d389a50:g:FxYAAOSwJQdXA7Ny



Fake


----------



## unoma

Bambismom said:


> Hello. Please help me to take a look at this bag that I've decided to buy on Tradesy and advice if you think there is any "red flag". I only have 4 days to decide to keep or return the bag, so I think it is better if I send you the photos of it while the bag is shipped to me.
> You help will be much appreciated! Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Tri colors with white canvas with silver hardware 2015
> Seller: Christie W
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-black-blue-and-white-14641159/?tref=cart
> Additional Pics: https://goo.gl/photos/F1H3418Re8WxuAGL7
> In case you cannot see those photos, I will attach it with this post in the "attachment".
> 
> I am new to Celine, and I don't want to spend a lot of money buying a fake one, I would very much appreciate your kind help.
> Thank you.


Looks off but need to see serial number


----------



## unoma

Nezgrand said:


> Hi there, saw this on eBay and had some concerns.  Possibly too good to be true. I would appreciate any and all input  thanks!
> 
> Item: New Céline Black Nano Luggage Pebbled Silver Hardward (sp) Mini Bag Small
> Listing Number: 131781363335
> Seller: alexa-blyth (6)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131781363335
> 
> Comments: Seller was not willing to send me up-close pictures of inner labels and outer stamp.  Literally refused.  Accepts returns and a buy it now option through odd embedded link in description; I have never seen this before on eBay. Something seems fishy to me, but what do I know? Thanks in advance for your input...



Fake


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item:100% Genuine CELINE phantom luggage tote handbag terracotta
> Listing Number: 222086726441
> Seller:1q2w3e-ua
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Genuine...726441?hash=item33b5668329:g:~2QAAOSwAvJW~uoC



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Lovelydreams said:


> Thank you so much!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Lmac1284 said:


> My friend sent me this pic. To me it's not in focus but I also don't know what she's supposed to be looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329387



Auth


----------



## unoma

Blueaphire86 said:


> Hi!
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Phantom bag please?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Croc Stamped Black Leather Bag Handbag
> Listing: 172136408571
> Seller: Vladimirmi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine...408571?hash=item28142125fb:g:DvMAAOSw9KpXAXmB
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

lvfanaddict said:


> Sorry, trigger happy here.
> 
> 
> 
> m:  Authentic Celine Black Small Trio
> Listing: 361532376960
> Seller: mysecretpassion37
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361532376960?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auth


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate- Celine mini luggage tri color
> seller- flowersoie
> listing #http://www.ebay.com/itm/272209999624
> item#272209999624
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tinyturtle said:


> Item:  Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:  111957422988
> Seller: haluuli
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111957422988
> Comments:  hello, can you please help authenticate this mini luggage? the seller doesn't have a long established history.  thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

xoxomuffy said:


> Thank you so much for verifying! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## unoma

ninjaqed said:


> Item: Celine Phantom medium Black
> Listing Number: 72854845
> Seller: Ingrid
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=72854845&ref=conversation&fks=72854845
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I just bought this bag for my girlfriend, but I have second thoughts because I thought it would have a tag inside With a code on. Plus, I thought the zipper should be silver or gold.
> 
> Seller didnt have many Pictures, so i uploaded 13 Pictures to an album on imgur. Plz tell me if im beeing scammed or if its real:  http://imgur.com/a/Yw1jY
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Jennifee said:


> Trying again... Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano (beige)
> Listing Number: 131776795409
> Seller: morg-mac
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131776795409



Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Jennifee said:


> Thank you! WoW so glad I didn't go forward with it!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

1hugefan said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## stephness

Hi there! Could anyone verify this Celine bag?

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: 272214327311
Seller: alavi.nikol
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272214327311?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I'm still waiting for them to verify the zipper marking, but perhaps the serial number is enough to say whether this is authentic or not...


----------



## mpichard

Thanks for your help unoma!


----------



## mitch327

Item: Celine phantom cabas bi-color in yellow and blue
Listing Number: (poshmark item)
Seller: fashi0nsavvy
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Tote-570289292de512824c0e54c4

Comments: seller has a fake phantom which she states as fake. This one she claims is authentic. Something keeps telling me it's not. Color is no where to be found as well.


----------



## lvfanaddict

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much!


----------



## rosemary_ran

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks a lot! Love the color a lot and glad that it is authentic


----------



## mitch327

I'm trying to add additional photos with serial code and bag




mitch327 said:


> Item: Celine phantom cabas bi-color in yellow and blue
> Listing Number: (poshmark item)
> Seller: fashi0nsavvy
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Tote-570289292de512824c0e54c4
> 
> Comments: seller has a fake phantom which she states as fake. This one she claims is authentic. Something keeps telling me it's not. Color is no where to be found as well.


----------



## Lashilla

Item: CÉLINE nano (Black with Silverhardware) 
Listing Number:
Seller: luxbags_scot 
Link: via instagram 
Comments: Please help me authenticate this celine nano, i already paid for this one, waiting to arrive but im quite furious if its authentic or not. Please help me.

PS. Im new here, i dont know how to upload more pictures. Please help.


----------



## Lashilla

Other photos:


----------



## mollyhalf

Authentic? Please help  

Item: 
"GORGEOUS $3150 CELINE ANTARCTIC BLUE LEATHER NANO LUGGAGE CROSSBODY MESSENGER BAG" 
Listing Number: 231883959121
Seller: personalshoppers 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231883959121?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 


Comments: i really appreciate your help! My husband just surprised me with this bag he ordered. I just want to make sure it's real.


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: Auth CELINE Nano Shopper Tricolor Handbag Brown/Gray Leather 326-7 4.05
Listing Number: 361535148800
Seller: standingpoint 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...148800?hash=item542d2c9300:g:rKUAAOSwGYVXA57h

Thanks!


----------



## KatleyaV

Hello all! Could someone please authenticate this item for me? Thanks so much in advance!!


Item: Authentic Celine Souris Contrast Stitching Pebbled Leather Nano with Strap
Listing Number: 121957364983
Seller: foravai.cm
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121957364983


----------



## Lashilla

Item: CELINE NANO (Black with Silver Hardware) 
Listing Number:
Seller: luxbags_scot (via Instagram)
Link: https://www.instagram.com/luxbags_scot/

Please help me authenticate this bag:


----------



## ninjaqed

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking


 









































Thx a bunch in advance unoma!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: New AUTH Celine Nano Luggage Citron Pebbled leather 2015 Silver hardware
Listing Number: 291741584186
Seller: williakie_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-Ce...584186?hash=item43ed274b3a:g:rTsAAOSwd3dXFVHs


Comments: Looking for an authentic nano in this color but I'm skeptical of this listing because it has the option to BUY IT NOW for $945 in the description.


----------



## mlunaria01

Hello, 

Please help me authenticate this bag. 

Quote:
Item: Celine Vertical Cabas Tote Small
Listing Number: 172163064865
Seller: Leus820
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/172163064865
Comments:

Hi got this off Ebay and I have an inkling that it could be fake. 

The serial number is S-MM-4124
Here is the photo of the cards.. Please let me know if its fake, I would like my money back.


----------



## mitch327

mitch327 said:


> Item: Celine phantom cabas bi-color in yellow and blue
> Listing Number: (poshmark item)
> Seller: fashi0nsavvy
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Tote-570289292de512824c0e54c4
> 
> Comments: seller has a fake phantom which she states as fake. This one she claims is authentic. Something keeps telling me it's not. Color is no where to be found as well.


anyone??????


----------



## mitch327

Item: Celine phantom cabas bi-color in yellow and blue
Listing Number: (poshmark item)
Seller: fashi0nsavvy
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-...e512824c0e54c4

Comments: seller has a fake phantom which she states as fake. This one she claims is authentic. Something keeps telling me it's not. Color is no where to be found as well.


----------



## Denise144165

Please help authenticate!  


Item: Celine Vintage Leather Shoulder Bag
 Listing Number: Poshmark 
 Seller: deeses_pieces
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Vintage-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-56f177ba522b451ff3005186

Comments: Early bag with no serial number


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you.. 

Item: Celine mini luggage bag 
Listing Number: 272216618003
Seller: alavi.nikol
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272216618003


----------



## xoxomuffy

Item: Celine Phantom Slate Blue Supple Calfskin Large Phantom Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 331832548388
Seller: drav188
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331832548388?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi ladies, can one of you please help authenticate this Phantom?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## BlueCherry

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote

Listing number: 291741315485

Seller: clairewarren2011

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291741315485?redirect=mobile

Hi Unoma, would you kindly assist with authentication please. Thank you.


----------



## Bambismom

unoma said:


> Looks off but need to see serial number


Hi and thanks for your help. Please go to this link to see extra photos of the serial number and zipper: https://goo.gl/photos/F1H3418Re8WxuAGL7
I tried my best to take close up photos. I myself also find the heat stamp Celine and the metal strap have some problems.. I hope to hear from your expert! Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## teresas

Hi Ladies,

can you please take a look at this bag?

Item: Celine Trapeze Medium Croc
Listing Number:282008535016
Seller:colin24566
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282008535016?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## teresas

Hi Ladies,

can you please take a look at this bag?

Item: Celine Case Bag
Listing Number: 371605267246
Seller:lausebiene
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/wunderschone...267246?hash=item568566632e:g:mpgAAOSw2GlXF2Gy

Many thanks!


----------



## flojojoj0

Hi, please help authenticate this mini luggage.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 401108187744
Seller: melovesluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401108187744?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Comments: Seller has been responsive and has good feedback history - want to double check with you all first.

Many thanks!


----------



## honey_babee

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?

Item:CELINE HANDBAG TOTE TIE KNOT BUTTERSCOTCH GORGEOUS
Listing Number:252344909205
Seller:designer.simply.wild.1
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252344909205?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: She doesnt have the dust bag for it, but I do really like this color. Thanks so much!


----------



## honey_babee

Sorry just one more listing!


Item:NWT New Celine Mini Belt Bag Drummed Calfskin Leather Shoulder Strap Satchel
Listing Number:331829445662
Seller:lovecrab
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331829445662?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## shishie

Hi everyone!
Could you help me authenticate these 2 Celine Phantom bags, please:

--------------------------------------------------------
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252359428120?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller information
luxurysecondsale (98 )
100% Positive feedback
--------------------------------------------------------
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231918214449?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller information
standingpoint (5697 )  About standingpoint
99.6% Positive feedback



Thanks a lot.


----------



## mlunaria01

mlunaria01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Celine Vertical Cabas Tote Small
> Listing Number: 172163064865
> Seller: Leus820
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/172163064865
> Comments:
> 
> Hi got this off Ebay and I have an inkling that it could be fake.
> 
> The serial number is S-MM-4124
> Here is the photo of the cards.. Please let me know if its fake, I would like my money back.


Hi, 

Ladies, can anyone authenticate this for me? I'm desperate


----------



## msPing

Item: Celine phantom cabas belted tote small
Listing number: 252353808847
Seller: designerguys
Like: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252353808847 

Comments:
I have the bag on hand as well, and took extra photos  thank you so much!

View attachment 3334376
View attachment 3334377
View attachment 3334378
View attachment 3334379
View attachment 3334380
View attachment 3334381


----------



## mpichard

Hi there,

Can you please help me authenticate this purse?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 1155850761
Seller: stella
Link: http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1155850761&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1461105878942
Comments: I am in contact with the seller, if more specific pictures are needed, please let me know and I will ask them!


----------



## Smoothop

msPing said:


> Item: Celine phantom cabas belted tote small
> Listing number: 252353808847
> Seller: designerguys
> Like: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252353808847
> 
> Comments:
> I have the bag on hand as well, and took extra photos  thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3334376
> View attachment 3334377
> View attachment 3334378
> View attachment 3334379
> View attachment 3334380
> View attachment 3334381


It's authentic.. I have exactly the same bag bought in a Céline shop


----------



## mpichard

Is this purse authentic?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 111974205160
Seller: bnji11
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Black-Authenti...oth-Leather-/111974205160?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comments:


----------



## mlunaria01

Hey Ladies, 

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?

Quote:
Item: Celine Vertical Cabas Tote Small
Listing Number: 172163064865
Seller: Leus820
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/172163064865

I've included some photos of the bag and the serial number. I have a couple of days to return it if its fake, please help!!


----------



## flojojoj0

mpichard said:


> Is this purse authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 111974205160
> Seller: bnji11
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Black-Authenti...oth-Leather-/111974205160?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Comments:


Hi experts - can anyone please assist? Thank you.


----------



## flojojoj0

flojojoj0 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this mini luggage.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 401108187744
> Seller: melovesluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401108187744?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Seller has been responsive and has good feedback history - want to double check with you all first.
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi experts - can someone please assist? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cazzl

Hi

Could you please authenticate this Celine Nano!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 191852094023
Seller: darlene_a
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...094023?hash=item2cab46a247:g:QE0AAOSwgk1XFwH6

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HaileyBui

Ladies,

I'm desperate. Please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom!

eBay Item number: 131784975279
Seller's name: Risiau2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/celine-p...deIG3Ue%2FUh06GegjSgg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much!!


----------



## xoxomuffy

Item: Celine Mini Luggage In Light Grey Grained Calfskin
Listing Number: 172171154713
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...154713?hash=item2816335519:g:vZAAAOSwV-RXE9oy
Comments: Looks like seller has a history of positive feedback selling authentic luxury goods...

Hi all, could someone please take a look at this? Very much appreciated!


----------



## Joeypanda

Hello, I know buying from Fashionphile should be fine but I just wanted to make sure. Thank you so much!

Item: Celine classic box medium smooth calfskin - brown?
Listing Number:
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-chestnut-121866
Comments: I've just received the bag today so I've taken some pictures myself. Thank you so much for your help! Sorry for the upside down pictures...


----------



## charlottem304

Hello, I bought this Celine phantom on Ebay and I need your help to authenticate it. 

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 141957397939
 Seller: mowlamida06
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phan...9aNv6h%2BpLDApTfoUjLQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

stephness said:


> Hi there! Could anyone verify this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 272214327311
> Seller: alavi.nikol
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272214327311?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I'm still waiting for them to verify the zipper marking, but perhaps the serial number is enough to say whether this is authentic or not...



Fake


----------



## unoma

mpichard said:


> Thanks for your help unoma!


----------



## unoma

mitch327 said:


> Item: Celine phantom cabas bi-color in yellow and blue
> Listing Number: (poshmark item)
> Seller: fashi0nsavvy
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Tote-570289292de512824c0e54c4
> 
> Comments: seller has a fake phantom which she states as fake. This one she claims is authentic. Something keeps telling me it's not. Color is no where to be found as well.



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

lvfanaddict said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

rosemary_ran said:


> Thanks a lot! Love the color a lot and glad that it is authentic


----------



## unoma

mollyhalf said:


> Authentic? Please help
> 
> Item:
> "GORGEOUS $3150 CELINE ANTARCTIC BLUE LEATHER NANO LUGGAGE CROSSBODY MESSENGER BAG"
> Listing Number: 231883959121
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231883959121?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments: i really appreciate your help! My husband just surprised me with this bag he ordered. I just want to make sure it's real.



Auth


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Auth CELINE Nano Shopper Tricolor Handbag Brown/Gray Leather 326-7 4.05
> Listing Number: 361535148800
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...148800?hash=item542d2c9300:g:rKUAAOSwGYVXA57h
> 
> Thanks!



Auth


----------



## unoma

KatleyaV said:


> Hello all! Could someone please authenticate this item for me? Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Souris Contrast Stitching Pebbled Leather Nano with Strap
> Listing Number: 121957364983
> Seller: foravai.cm
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121957364983


Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ninjaqed said:


> Thx a bunch in advance unoma!


Nothing is coming up


----------



## unoma

Lashilla said:


> Other photos:





Lashilla said:


> Item: CELINE NANO (Black with Silver Hardware)
> Listing Number:
> Seller: luxbags_scot (via Instagram)
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/luxbags_scot/
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag:


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: New AUTH Celine Nano Luggage Citron Pebbled leather 2015 Silver hardware
> Listing Number: 291741584186
> Seller: williakie_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-Ce...584186?hash=item43ed274b3a:g:rTsAAOSwd3dXFVHs
> 
> 
> Comments: Looking for an authentic nano in this color but I'm skeptical of this listing because it has the option to BUY IT NOW for $945 in the description.



I would pass on this.


----------



## unoma

mlunaria01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Celine Vertical Cabas Tote Small
> Listing Number: 172163064865
> Seller: Leus820
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/172163064865
> Comments:
> 
> Hi got this off Ebay and I have an inkling that it could be fake.
> 
> The serial number is S-MM-4124
> Here is the photo of the cards.. Please let me know if its fake, I would like my money back.



Need to see photos of the bag you received incl serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you..
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage bag
> Listing Number: 272216618003
> Seller: alavi.nikol
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272216618003



Fake


----------



## unoma

xoxomuffy said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Slate Blue Supple Calfskin Large Phantom Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 331832548388
> Seller: drav188
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331832548388?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi ladies, can one of you please help authenticate this Phantom?
> Thanks so much for your help!


I prefer to authenticate only for active TPFrs who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> 
> Listing number: 291741315485
> 
> Seller: clairewarren2011
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291741315485?redirect=mobile
> 
> Hi Unoma, would you kindly assist with authentication please. Thank you.



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Bambismom said:


> Hi and thanks for your help. Please go to this link to see extra photos of the serial number and zipper: https://goo.gl/photos/F1H3418Re8WxuAGL7
> I tried my best to take close up photos. I myself also find the heat stamp Celine and the metal strap have some problems.. I hope to hear from your expert! Thanks a lot in advance!!!



Ok, it is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

teresas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can you please take a look at this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Case Bag
> Listing Number: 371605267246
> Seller:lausebiene
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/wunderschone...267246?hash=item568566632e:g:mpgAAOSw2GlXF2Gy
> 
> Many thanks!


I prefer to authenticate only for active TPFrs who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one


----------



## unoma

flojojoj0 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this mini luggage.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 401108187744
> Seller: melovesluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401108187744?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Seller has been responsive and has good feedback history - want to double check with you all first.
> 
> Many thanks!



It is Auth. Very nice seller


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:CELINE HANDBAG TOTE TIE KNOT BUTTERSCOTCH GORGEOUS
> Listing Number:252344909205
> Seller:designer.simply.wild.1
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252344909205?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: She doesnt have the dust bag for it, but I do really like this color. Thanks so much!



This is a Belt bag and bot a Tie bag.
Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Sorry just one more listing!
> 
> 
> Item:NWT New Celine Mini Belt Bag Drummed Calfskin Leather Shoulder Strap Satchel
> Listing Number:331829445662
> Seller:lovecrab
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331829445662?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shishie said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could you help me authenticate these 2 Celine Phantom bags, please:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252359428120?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller information
> luxurysecondsale (98 )
> 100% Positive feedback
> --------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231918214449?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller information
> standingpoint (5697 )  About standingpoint
> 99.6% Positive feedback
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Pls always post one item at a time to avoid mistakes.
Both bags i need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

msPing said:


> Item: Celine phantom cabas belted tote small
> Listing number: 252353808847
> Seller: designerguys
> Like: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252353808847
> 
> Comments:
> I have the bag on hand as well, and took extra photos  thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3334376
> View attachment 3334377
> View attachment 3334378
> View attachment 3334379
> View attachment 3334380
> View attachment 3334381



Attachment isn't opening. I need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mpichard said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this purse?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 1155850761
> Seller: stella
> Link: http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1155850761&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1461105878942
> Comments: I am in contact with the seller, if more specific pictures are needed, please let me know and I will ask them!



Photos looks bad but not enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

mpichard said:


> Is this purse authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 111974205160
> Seller: bnji11
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Black-Authenti...oth-Leather-/111974205160?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## unoma

mlunaria01 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Celine Vertical Cabas Tote Small
> Listing Number: 172163064865
> Seller: Leus820
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/172163064865
> 
> I've included some photos of the bag and the serial number. I have a couple of days to return it if its fake, please help!!



Clear zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Celine Nano!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 191852094023
> Seller: darlene_a
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...094023?hash=item2cab46a247:g:QE0AAOSwgk1XFwH6
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake


----------



## unoma

HaileyBui said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm desperate. Please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom!
> 
> eBay Item number: 131784975279
> Seller's name: Risiau2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/celine-p...deIG3Ue%2FUh06GegjSgg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xoxomuffy said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage In Light Grey Grained Calfskin
> Listing Number: 172171154713
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...154713?hash=item2816335519:g:vZAAAOSwV-RXE9oy
> Comments: Looks like seller has a history of positive feedback selling authentic luxury goods...
> 
> Hi all, could someone please take a look at this? Very much appreciated!



Fake


----------



## unoma

Joeypanda said:


> Hello, I know buying from Fashionphile should be fine but I just wanted to make sure. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine classic box medium smooth calfskin - brown?
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-chestnut-121866
> Comments: I've just received the bag today so I've taken some pictures myself. Thank you so much for your help! Sorry for the upside down pictures...



Auth


----------



## unoma

charlottem304 said:


> Hello, I bought this Celine phantom on Ebay and I need your help to authenticate it.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 141957397939
> Seller: mowlamida06
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phan...9aNv6h%2BpLDApTfoUjLQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Auth


----------



## maddie4242

Hello,
Could you kindly authenticate this bag. There are a few pictures in the add and I have added some more. Hope they are sufficient. Thank you so much in advance. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in black
Listing Number: 
Seller: roseyapples
Link: https://carousell.com/p/49457324
Comments: Seller has bought the back from a reputable reseller in Japan. She still has the receipt from reseller. She wrote the following about the serial number: 'Serial number seems to have flattened out with ridges of the leather. But when I got it from the jap reseller store, I noted down the serial number as S-CE-1110. The S somehow isn't visible now.'


----------



## geekim

Item: Celine By Phoebe Philo Iconic Large Trio Bag EUC
Listing Number: 252357898258
Seller: stylelab32 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252357898258 

Hi, can you please authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## Joeypanda

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you for your help!


----------



## BlueCherry

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking




Thank you unoma, here is the zipper marking...


----------



## xoxomuffy

unoma said:


> I prefer to authenticate only for active TPFrs who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one




I apologize for bothering you; if you look at my profile I am actually a long time member who has posted beyond authentications... Definitely not the way I used to or nearly as often I used to,, but I have nonetheless and I was under the impression that this is a public forum where people were thoughtful and kind enough to take the time to provide this service.. That being said, I will find somewhere else to authenticate.


----------



## pinkapril

Does anyone can help me authenticate this bag?Thanks.
Item: celine box medium
Listing Number: 252364312116
Seller: xi_yvon
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252364312116?euid=efcc8c7633d841eba2cb0fe82bf90b0d&cp=1
Comments:


----------



## msPing

unoma said:


> Attachment isn't opening. I need to see serial number and zipper marking









Hi unoma, sorry I've attached it again


----------



## delinquente89

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Nude, Baby Grained Calfskin, Rare color!
Listing Number: 291744315169
Seller: wakefmarmar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...315169?hash=item43ed50f721:g:lg0AAOSwYudXGPDH
Comments: Seller has no feedback so I'm little worried.. thanks.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Please can you authenticate this blade. 
Name Celine dark brown blade handbag
Number 252366342037
Seller bristow_trading 
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BLADE-DARK-BROWN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/252366342037?

Thanks


----------



## lilgrain

dear experts, would you please authenticate this trio for me...

item name: celine trio small black
seller: local seller
comments: pics attahced

thanks so much for ur time


----------



## cdlee

Hi can someone authenticate this for me please?

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Bag 20cm with Gold hardware in Blue


Listing Number:
262399903872


Seller:
dsfvsdbsdgb-0

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...903872?hash=item3d1840c880:g:-DsAAOSw1DtXGdF2


----------



## ninjaqed

unoma said:


> Nothing is coming up


Sorry, something went wrong when uploading from phone. Trying again!


----------



## Givenchy18

Item: Céline Nano Luggage Black Grain Shoulder Bag

Listing Number: I don't know. 

Seller: rafaecru_6

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121953888227

Comments: I know that when you click on the link it says that the listing is ended. The seller agreed to relist it for me since I offered to buy it for a higher price than what it sold for. I just want to be sure of its authenticity first. 

<font color="Blue">


----------



## chesca12

Hi can you authenticate this for me I brought it recently and I'm really worried it's not authentic the seller was really nice and assured me it was real but I need some help with it 
Item: 100% auth cèline mini luggage handbag tote in taupe grey smooth calfskin leather 
Listing number: 231916414146 
Seller: ledoffa_0 
Link: www.m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231916414146


----------



## KatleyaV

Thanks so much!


----------



## KatleyaV

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking



Thanks so much!


----------



## Davisak

Hello! Can anyone plz plz help me authenticate this Celine mini luggage?


----------



## Drea2139

unoma said:


> Hello and welcome to TF.
> Please post the photos of the bag you received. Incl serial number and zipper marking.


Hi Unoma, 
   Here are the pictures of the bag that I received from The Real Real. Celine Leopard Ponyhair Luggage tote

https://goo.gl/photos/gbT3QCYu9eXkYToU9
https://goo.gl/photos/Fpraat5edPxwxD1F9
https://goo.gl/photos/rcz6BnhtBt2AHWbZ8
https://goo.gl/photos/86CmHdscoLQJBHj38
https://goo.gl/photos/VB3o8L6QWyBqabQJ9

Thanks for your time!


----------



## xtine1981

Hello, can you please authenticate the item below.  Thank you!!

ITEM: celine phantom croc  - black
Listing Number: 272221454279
Seller: everluxe
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/272221454279

Thanks sooo much!


----------



## mz_k

Hi, I'm just wondering if you got any replies in regards to your inquiry? I too am very interested in purchasing from them but not sure if they are legit and sell authentics only.


----------



## mz_k

nai2012 said:


> Hi sorry if this is the wrong thread but I am thinking of purchasing a celine from this seller and wasjust wondering if anyone had any experiance of Norgeshopper who I believe are based in Norway
> 
> http://instagram.com/norgeshopper
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/NorgeShopper
> 
> Thanks in advance



Oops forgot to quote, but wondering if you got any replies regarding your request? I'm also interested in purchasing from them but don't know if they sell authenticated only


----------



## HaileyBui

unoma said:


> Zipper marking



Hey Unoma,

Attached is a photo of the zipper marking. Thanks!


----------



## Lashilla

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck


Hi Unoma if you don't mind can you take a look of these markings? 

Celine Nano (Black with Silver hardware)















please?


----------



## lilgrain

lilgrain said:


> dear experts, would you please authenticate this trio for me...
> 
> item name: celine trio small black
> seller: local seller
> comments: pics attahced
> 
> thanks so much for ur time



took some pics for the difference between my old green trio and the black one i bought local.
the leather of the black one feels more soft. the button is different from mine. and the format of the code looks difference. would experts help me on this. the green one is bought back to 2013 and the black one according to the seller is bought last year.

thanks so much.


----------



## chesca12

Could you help me authentic this Celine luggage for me please 
It's in a taupe colour , super soft doesn't keep its structure well 
First two pictures are from seller


----------



## genghis_khan

Hello, can you please authenticate the item below? I would really appreciate it. I asked the seller for photos of the zippers and it has an 8 on the main one and 1s on the other ones

ITEM: celine black mini
Listing Number: 222086641617
Seller: fastship
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...er-Mini-Luggage-Great-Condition-/222086641617


----------



## Davisak

Plz help me identify this bag


----------



## Davisak

Can anyone help me identify this bag? Is this real or not?


----------



## Davisak

Plz help me, is this a original ser nr?


----------



## Davisak

Anyone plz help me authenticate this bag


----------



## Davisak

This is the same bag, sorry i cant have all pictures in one post :: ITS not working from my mobile


----------



## Davisak

Same bag


----------



## Davisak

This is Also same Celine mini luggage...


----------



## Davisak

This is also same Celine mini luggage


----------



## Davisak

Also same


----------



## Davisak

Same


----------



## Davisak

Do anyone need more photos?


----------



## Davisak

Is this a original seriar nr?


----------



## Davisak

Plz plz help me i paid ALOT for this bag


----------



## Davisak

Is this original!? Dear experts plz help me


----------



## Davisak

I cant have all pic in one message  dont know why


----------



## Davisak

Plz help me:/


----------



## Davisak

Same bag


----------



## delinquente89

Davisak said:


> Is this original!? Dear experts plz help me


the logo looks a little off.... the thickness of each character is not the same..


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

delinquente89 said:


> the logo looks a little off.... the thickness of each character is not the same..


+1 I'm not an expert but have a nano and that logo is not consistent of Celine quality at all.


----------



## jjso27

I'm new here and I saw that some bags authenticated from Vestiaire Collective were revealed as fakes in this forum.
I bought this one at the end of last year. Can you please have a look at it?
THANK YOU!

Item: Céline Luggage Micro
Listing Number: 2066058
Seller: s.
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-2066058.shtml 

I got suspicious because the receipt looks like a copy or scan (see last picture).


----------



## jjso27

Sorry, here are my photos


----------



## Novalee

Hello,

can someone help me with this bag?

Céline Trio Small
Listing Number: 131795692801
Seller:ercvan
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Cel...692801?hash=item1eafa2ad01:g:ZI0AAOSwAuNW3tYW

Thanks a million!


----------



## bady2003

Hi,

Can anyone help authenticate this bag?

Celine Box
Listing Number:301942818292
Seller:bebe819 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301942818292?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## bady2003

Hi,

Can anyone help authenticate this bag?

Celine Box
Listing Number:301942818292
Seller:bebe819 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301942818292?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## blessedXYZ

Item: Celine Small Box
Listing Number: NA
Seller: shoppingbaby
Link: http://carousell.com/p/50711595
Comments: pictures taken by me.
THANK U!


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Celine Small Box
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: shoppingbaby
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/50711595
> Comments: pictures taken by me.
> THANK U!



More pictures


----------



## googielaura

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...rid=closet_clean&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2776















Any help with the below would be most appreciated!  Thank so much!




Item name: Celine Red Leather & Gold Medium Trapeze Handbag, Current! Retail $2800, NWT!!
 Listing Number: 282017973533 
Seller: closet_cleanhttp://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...rid=closet_clean&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2776
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282017973533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## googielaura

googielaura said:


> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...rid=closet_clean&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help with the below would be most appreciated!  Thank so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Celine Red Leather & Gold Medium Trapeze Handbag, Current! Retail $2800, NWT!!
> Listing Number: 282017973533
> Seller: closet_cleanhttp://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...rid=closet_clean&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2776
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282017973533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Additional pics!


----------



## corame

maddie4242 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag. There are a few pictures in the add and I have added some more. Hope they are sufficient. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in black
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> Seller: roseyapples
> 
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/49457324
> 
> Comments: Seller has bought the back from a reputable reseller in Japan. She still has the receipt from reseller. She wrote the following about the serial number: 'Serial number seems to have flattened out with ridges of the leather. But when I got it from the jap reseller store, I noted down the serial number as S-CE-1110. The S somehow isn't visible now.'




IMHO, Looks authentic. 
I am an authenticator on forum on other brands and try helping Unoma in this time as there are a lot of unanswered posts.


----------



## corame

geekim said:


> Item: Celine By Phoebe Philo Iconic Large Trio Bag EUC
> 
> Listing Number: 252357898258
> 
> Seller: stylelab32
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252357898258
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please authenticate? Thank you!




Looks authentic.


----------



## corame

xoxomuffy said:


> I apologize for bothering you; if you look at my profile I am actually a long time member who has posted beyond authentications... Definitely not the way I used to or nearly as often I used to,, but I have nonetheless and I was under the impression that this is a public forum where people were thoughtful and kind enough to take the time to provide this service.. That being said, I will find somewhere else to authenticate.




Pls dont feel offended, you are welcomed here anytime. 
I am sure it was a misunderstanding.

Your bag looks authentic.


----------



## corame

pinkapril said:


> Does anyone can help me authenticate this bag?Thanks.
> Item: celine box medium
> Listing Number: 252364312116
> Seller: xi_yvon
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252364312116?euid=efcc8c7633d841eba2cb0fe82bf90b0d&cp=1
> Comments:




I would pass this one. Fake.


----------



## corame

msPing said:


> View attachment 3337213
> 
> View attachment 3337214
> 
> 
> Hi unoma, sorry I've attached it again




IMHO, this is authentic.


----------



## corame

delinquente89 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Nude, Baby Grained Calfskin, Rare color!
> 
> Listing Number: 291744315169
> 
> Seller: wakefmarmar
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...315169?hash=item43ed50f721:g:lg0AAOSwYudXGPDH
> 
> Comments: Seller has no feedback so I'm little worried.. thanks.




Authentic. 
Pls post your own pictures when you get it.


----------



## corame

moi et mes sacs said:


> Please can you authenticate this blade.
> Name Celine dark brown blade handbag
> Number 252366342037
> Seller bristow_trading
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BLADE-DARK-BROWN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/252366342037?
> 
> Thanks




Again, I am just helping out Unoma with all these unanswered posts. I am an authenticator on other brands on the forum for the moment.

It looks authentic, you can wait for Unoma confirmation if you like.


----------



## corame

cdlee said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Bag 20cm with Gold hardware in Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> 262399903872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller:
> 
> dsfvsdbsdgb-0
> 
> 
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...903872?hash=item3d1840c880:g:-DsAAOSw1DtXGdF2




It looks off. 
Pls post pictures of the inside code and zipper marking.


----------



## corame

chesca12 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this for me I brought it recently and I'm really worried it's not authentic the seller was really nice and assured me it was real but I need some help with it
> Item: 100% auth cèline mini luggage handbag tote in taupe grey smooth calfskin leather
> Listing number: 231916414146
> Seller: ledoffa_0
> Link: www.m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231916414146




This is not authentic


----------



## corame

Drea2139 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Here are the pictures of the bag that I received from The Real Real. Celine Leopard Ponyhair Luggage tote
> 
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/gbT3QCYu9eXkYToU9
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/Fpraat5edPxwxD1F9
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/rcz6BnhtBt2AHWbZ8
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/86CmHdscoLQJBHj38
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/VB3o8L6QWyBqabQJ9
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!




This is a fake.


----------



## corame

xtine1981 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate the item below.  Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ITEM: celine phantom croc  - black
> 
> Listing Number: 272221454279
> 
> Seller: everluxe
> 
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/272221454279
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sooo much!




I would pass. It looks off.


----------



## corame

Lashilla said:


> Hi Unoma if you don't mind can you take a look of these markings?
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Nano (Black with Silver hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please?




Fake


----------



## corame

genghis_khan said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate the item below? I would really appreciate it. I asked the seller for photos of the zippers and it has an 8 on the main one and 1s on the other ones
> 
> ITEM: celine black mini
> Listing Number: 222086641617
> Seller: fastship
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...er-Mini-Luggage-Great-Condition-/222086641617




Fake


----------



## corame

Davisak said:


> Same bag




Fake


----------



## corame

jjso27 said:


> Sorry, here are my photos




It looks authentic.


----------



## corame

Novalee said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> can someone help me with this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Céline Trio Small
> 
> Listing Number: 131795692801
> 
> Seller:ercvan
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Cel...692801?hash=item1eafa2ad01:g:ZI0AAOSwAuNW3tYW
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million!




The code is not readable.


----------



## corame

bady2003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Celine Box
> Listing Number:301942818292
> Seller:bebe819
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301942818292?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!




It looks good


----------



## corame

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Celine Small Box
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: shoppingbaby
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/50711595
> Comments: pictures taken by me.
> THANK U!




Fake


----------



## corame

googielaura said:


> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...rid=closet_clean&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help with the below would be most appreciated!  Thank so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Celine Red Leather & Gold Medium Trapeze Handbag, Current! Retail $2800, NWT!!
> Listing Number: 282017973533
> Seller: closet_cleanhttp://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...rid=closet_clean&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2776
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282017973533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Pls ask the seller for an extra picture of the code and tag details.


----------



## corame

googielaura said:


> Additional pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341865
> View attachment 3341867




Apologise, saw it after 
It looks authentic.


----------



## baglici0us

Hi, I'd appreciate your assistance with authenticating this mini luggage, please. Thanks so much!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris

Listing Number: 291747445570

Seller: woshiamy11

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291747445570 

The seller kindly shared some additional photos as well which I'll attach here.


----------



## blessedXYZ

corame said:


> Fake



Hi!
Possible to indicate just one clear indication of non-authenticity so I can get in touch with seller? 
Appreciate much!


----------



## jjso27

Hey,
What do you think about this one?

Céline Phantom Luggage Crocodile
Seller: giulio4493
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/original-Celine-Phantom-Tasche-Luggage-in-schwarz-/291745355795?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE 

Comment: Seller told me that it's a pre 2012 version. I'm still wondering about the branding both inside and outside...

Picture of serial number attached.

Thank you!
Your help is very much appreciated


----------



## corame

baglici0us said:


> Hi, I'd appreciate your assistance with authenticating this mini luggage, please. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
> 
> Listing Number: 291747445570
> 
> Seller: woshiamy11
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291747445570
> 
> The seller kindly shared some additional photos as well which I'll attach here.
> 
> View attachment 3342631
> 
> View attachment 3342632
> 
> View attachment 3342633
> 
> View attachment 3342634




It looks good. 
However, pls post your own pictures once received.


----------



## corame

blessedXYZ said:


> Hi!
> Possible to indicate just one clear indication of non-authenticity so I can get in touch with seller?
> Appreciate much!




I'm going to PM you as we dont usually give hints in here as most of those sellers are between us.


----------



## corame

jjso27 said:


> Hey,
> 
> What do you think about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Céline Phantom Luggage Crocodile
> 
> Seller: giulio4493
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/original-Celin...-in-schwarz-/291745355795?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> 
> 
> Comment: Seller told me that it's a pre 2012 version. I'm still wondering about the branding both inside and outside...
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of serial number attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated




I would pass. It looks off.
And the "pre 2012" it's a tricky reply )
Between 2011 and 2012 there is a difference so seller should be must concludent.


----------



## bady2003

corame said:


> It looks good



Thanks so much Corame!


----------



## sglondon

Hey guys could you pls help me with this bag 

Item number 282020183788
Description. Celine nano
Seller exco5
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/282020183788?NAV=HOME


----------



## baglici0us

corame said:


> It looks good.
> However, pls post your own pictures once received.




Awesome, thanks Corame!!


----------



## chesca12

corame said:


> This is not authentic




I've had it authenticated at authenicatefirst and its 100%authentic.


----------



## corame

sglondon said:


> Hey guys could you pls help me with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> Item number 282020183788
> 
> Description. Celine nano
> 
> Seller exco5
> 
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/282020183788?NAV=HOME




It looks off.


----------



## corame

bady2003 said:


> thanks so much corame!




&#129303;


----------



## corame

baglici0us said:


> awesome, thanks corame!!




&#129303;


----------



## msPing

corame said:


> IMHO, this is authentic.




Thank you Corame [emoji8]


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, Could someone please authenticate this for me? I've been searching a long time for this and hope it is real.  

Thank you

Item: luggage
Listing Number: 272217697440
Seller: jamieidea
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-with...697440?hash=item3f61706ca0:g:TX0AAOSwAuNW7yE5
Comments:


----------



## XEDP07A

Hi, 
Can this be authenticated through this link?
Thanks,
Love Linda

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-white-and-brown-10058251/?tref=similarForYou


----------



## vrajna

Item: celine phantom 
Listing Number: 222102027311
Seller: 1q2w3e-ua
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222102027311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

hi, would someone tell me if this is authentic or not, please! thank you in advance!

i am honesly terrified of buying a fake for so much money, it makes me nauseous just thinking about it. i wish i could afford them at regular pirce but sadly i can't. i saved up for the last 2 years for a celine bag, im really looking to buy the phantom or the mini luggage, would it be ok if i post 1 or 2 more items to get your guys opinion on wheter it is authentic or not?


----------



## maddie4242

corame said:


> IMHO, Looks authentic.
> I am an authenticator on forum on other brands and try helping Unoma in this time as there are a lot of unanswered posts.



Thank you. I got to inspect the bag before buying and it is indeed authentic.


----------



## Smoothop

vrajna said:


> Item: celine phantom
> Listing Number: 222102027311
> Seller: 1q2w3e-ua
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222102027311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> hi, would someone tell me if this is authentic or not, please! thank you in advance!
> 
> i am honesly terrified of buying a fake for so much money, it makes me nauseous just thinking about it. i wish i could afford them at regular pirce but sadly i can't. i saved up for the last 2 years for a celine bag, im really looking to buy the phantom or the mini luggage, would it be ok if i post 1 or 2 more items to get your guys opinion on wheter it is authentic or not?


Beware seller sells fakes.


----------



## unoma

maddie4242 said:


> Hello,
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag. There are a few pictures in the add and I have added some more. Hope they are sufficient. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in black
> Listing Number:
> Seller: roseyapples
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/49457324
> Comments: Seller has bought the back from a reputable reseller in Japan. She still has the receipt from reseller. She wrote the following about the serial number: 'Serial number seems to have flattened out with ridges of the leather. But when I got it from the jap reseller store, I noted down the serial number as S-CE-1110. The S somehow isn't visible now.'



It is Auth


----------



## unoma

geekim said:


> Item: Celine By Phoebe Philo Iconic Large Trio Bag EUC
> Listing Number: 252357898258
> Seller: stylelab32
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252357898258
> 
> Hi, can you please authenticate? Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Joeypanda said:


> Thank you for your help!


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Thank you unoma, here is the zipper marking...
> 
> View attachment 3336874



Pls post auction link and the attachment photos so i can view all the photos again.


----------



## unoma

pinkapril said:


> Does anyone can help me authenticate this bag?Thanks.
> Item: celine box medium
> Listing Number: 252364312116
> Seller: xi_yvon
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252364312116?euid=efcc8c7633d841eba2cb0fe82bf90b0d&cp=1
> Comments:



This Box is a FAKE. Please do not bid / Buy!


----------



## unoma

msPing said:


> View attachment 3337213
> 
> View attachment 3337214
> 
> 
> Hi unoma, sorry I've attached it again



Please when including attachment photos/ additional photos, always include the action link so that can help the authenticator view all the photos over again.

Cabas is AUTH
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252353808847?ul_noapp=true


----------



## unoma

delinquente89 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Nude, Baby Grained Calfskin, Rare color!
> Listing Number: 291744315169
> Seller: wakefmarmar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...315169?hash=item43ed50f721:g:lg0AAOSwYudXGPDH
> Comments: Seller has no feedback so I'm little worried.. thanks.



Ask for serial number and also zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

moi et mes sacs said:


> Please can you authenticate this blade.
> Name Celine dark brown blade handbag
> Number 252366342037
> Seller bristow_trading
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BLADE-DARK-BROWN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/252366342037?
> 
> Thanks


Ask for serial number and also zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

cdlee said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Bag 20cm with Gold hardware in Blue
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 262399903872
> 
> 
> Seller:
> dsfvsdbsdgb-0
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...903872?hash=item3d1840c880:g:-DsAAOSw1DtXGdF2



Blue Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ninjaqed said:


> Sorry, something went wrong when uploading from phone. Trying again!



Need to see all the photos again (front,back,sides,corners,imprints) including auction link


----------



## unoma

Givenchy18 said:


> Item: Céline Nano Luggage Black Grain Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing Number: I don't know.
> 
> Seller: rafaecru_6
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121953888227
> 
> Comments: I know that when you click on the link it says that the listing is ended. The seller agreed to relist it for me since I offered to buy it for a higher price than what it sold for. I just want to be sure of its authenticity first.
> 
> <font color="Blue">
> View attachment 3338143
> 
> View attachment 3338144
> View attachment 3338145
> View attachment 3338146
> View attachment 3338150
> View attachment 3338151
> View attachment 3338152



Black Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

chesca12 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this for me I brought it recently and I'm really worried it's not authentic the seller was really nice and assured me it was real but I need some help with it
> Item: 100% auth cèline mini luggage handbag tote in taupe grey smooth calfskin leather
> Listing number: 231916414146
> Seller: ledoffa_0
> Link: www.m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231916414146



No red flag but include zipper marking photos and i will take a lot again.
But i do not see any concerns about the bag.


----------



## unoma

KatleyaV said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

Drea2139 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Here are the pictures of the bag that I received from The Real Real. Celine Leopard Ponyhair Luggage tote
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/gbT3QCYu9eXkYToU9
> https://goo.gl/photos/Fpraat5edPxwxD1F9
> https://goo.gl/photos/rcz6BnhtBt2AHWbZ8
> https://goo.gl/photos/86CmHdscoLQJBHj38
> https://goo.gl/photos/VB3o8L6QWyBqabQJ9
> 
> Thanks for your time!



No red flag but post all imprint and the auction link.


----------



## unoma

xtine1981 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate the item below.  Thank you!!
> 
> ITEM: celine phantom croc  - black
> Listing Number: 272221454279
> Seller: everluxe
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/272221454279
> 
> Thanks sooo much!



Stamp Black Croc is Authentic


----------



## unoma

mz_k said:


> Hi, I'm just wondering if you got any replies in regards to your inquiry? I too am very interested in purchasing from them but not sure if they are legit and sell authentics only.





mz_k said:


> Oops forgot to quote, but wondering if you got any replies regarding your request? I'm also interested in purchasing from them but don't know if they sell authenticated only



I personally, can only authenticate with an auction link. Not via facebook.


----------



## unoma

HaileyBui said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm desperate. Please help me authenticate this Celine Phantom!
> 
> eBay Item number: 131784975279
> Seller's name: Risiau2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/celine-p...deIG3Ue%2FUh06GegjSgg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much!!





HaileyBui said:


> Hey Unoma,
> 
> Attached is a photo of the zipper marking. Thanks!



Black Phantom is a Fake


Ask for serial number and also zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

chesca12 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this for me I brought it recently and I'm really worried it's not authentic the seller was really nice and assured me it was real but I need some help with it
> Item: 100% auth cèline mini luggage handbag tote in taupe grey smooth calfskin leather
> Listing number: 231916414146
> Seller: ledoffa_0
> Link: www.m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231916414146





chesca12 said:


> Could you help me authentic this Celine luggage for me please
> It's in a taupe colour , super soft doesn't keep its structure well
> First two pictures are from seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339978
> View attachment 3339977
> View attachment 3339969
> View attachment 3339970
> View attachment 3339972
> View attachment 3339973
> View attachment 3339974
> View attachment 3339975
> View attachment 3339968



Taupe Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

genghis_khan said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate the item below? I would really appreciate it. I asked the seller for photos of the zippers and it has an 8 on the main one and 1s on the other ones
> 
> ITEM: celine black mini
> Listing Number: 222086641617
> Seller: fastship
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...er-Mini-Luggage-Great-Condition-/222086641617



Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Davisak said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? Is this real or not?





Davisak said:


> Plz help me, is this a original ser nr?





Davisak said:


> Anyone plz help me authenticate this bag





Davisak said:


> This is the same bag, sorry i cant have all pictures in one post :: ITS not working from my mobile





Davisak said:


> Same bag



I do not authenticate without an auction link BUT this bag is a FAKE.


----------



## unoma

jjso27 said:


> I'm new here and I saw that some bags authenticated from Vestiaire Collective were revealed as fakes in this forum.
> I bought this one at the end of last year. Can you please have a look at it?
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Item: Céline Luggage Micro
> Listing Number: 2066058
> Seller: s.
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-2066058.shtml
> 
> I got suspicious because the receipt looks like a copy or scan (see last picture).





jjso27 said:


> Sorry, here are my photos



You bought this bag in December 2015 (almost 5month ago).
I do not see any red flag


----------



## unoma

Novalee said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone help me with this bag?
> 
> Céline Trio Small
> Listing Number: 131795692801
> Seller:ercvan
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Cel...692801?hash=item1eafa2ad01:g:ZI0AAOSwAuNW3tYW
> 
> Thanks a million!



No red flag but post clear photos of serial number and zipper marking. Pls include the auction link when you do!


----------



## unoma

bady2003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Celine Box
> Listing Number:301942818292
> Seller:bebe819
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301942818292?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!



Ask for inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Celine Small Box
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: shoppingbaby
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/50711595
> Comments: pictures taken by me.
> THANK U!



I want to see inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

blessedXYZ said:


> Item: Celine Small Box
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: shoppingbaby
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/50711595
> Comments: pictures taken by me.
> THANK U!





blessedXYZ said:


> More pictures



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jjso27 said:


> Hey,
> What do you think about this one?
> 
> Céline Phantom Luggage Crocodile
> Seller: giulio4493
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/original-Celin...-in-schwarz-/291745355795?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Comment: Seller told me that it's a pre 2012 version. I'm still wondering about the branding both inside and outside...
> 
> Picture of serial number attached.
> 
> Thank you!
> Your help is very much appreciated



Croc stamp is AUTH


----------



## unoma

vrajna said:


> Item: celine phantom
> Listing Number: 222102027311
> Seller: 1q2w3e-ua
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222102027311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> hi, would someone tell me if this is authentic or not, please! thank you in advance!
> 
> i am honesly terrified of buying a fake for so much money, it makes me nauseous just thinking about it. i wish i could afford them at regular pirce but sadly i can't. i saved up for the last 2 years for a celine bag, im really looking to buy the phantom or the mini luggage, would it be ok if i post 1 or 2 more items to get your guys opinion on wheter it is authentic or not?


Black Phantom is a Fake


----------



## maddie4242

unoma said:


> It is Auth



Thank you.


----------



## unoma

XEDP07A said:


> Hi,
> Can this be authenticated through this link?
> Thanks,
> Love Linda
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-white-and-brown-10058251/?tref=similarForYou



Ask for serial number, inside imprint and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Hello, Could someone please authenticate this for me? I've been searching a long time for this and hope it is real.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item: luggage
> Listing Number: 272217697440
> Seller: jamieidea
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-with...697440?hash=item3f61706ca0:g:TX0AAOSwAuNW7yE5
> Comments:



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chesca12 said:


> I've had it authenticated at authenicatefirst and its 100%authentic.



Your taupe Mini is Auth.


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hey guys could you pls help me with this bag
> 
> Item number 282020183788
> Description. Celine nano
> Seller exco5
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/282020183788?NAV=HOME


 Bio colour Nano is a FAKE


----------



## lilgrain

Hi Unoma, i just noticed that you've stop authenticating bags from third party... but i really need your opinion on this one ~>_<~ i only have three days left to decide if to return it (( please..... thanks so much ~>_<~
my posting is on pg 534 #8003  & pg 535 #8017
again, really appreciate your professional help


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> Hi Unoma, i just noticed that you've stop authenticating bags from third party... but i really need your opinion on this one ~>_<~ i only have three days left to decide if to return it (( please..... thanks so much ~>_<~
> my posting is on pg 534 #8003  & pg 535 #8017
> again, really appreciate your professional help



Do you have an auction link?


----------



## lilgrain

unoma said:


> Do you have an auction link?



the seller doesnt provide any actual pic on the link. and its all in chinese ~>_<~

https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=529767645806&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.NCwwPT&_u=11kkerlf4ea


----------



## lilgrain

My concern is about the serial number. I did a few research that the sga format is frequently used on counterfeits. And the press button is different from my old one. So worried that I bought a fake bag for us$500;(


----------



## geekim

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you! Unfortunately, I did not bid so I'm still on the hunt  Thanks again though!


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> My concern is about the serial number. I did a few research that the sga format is frequently used on counterfeits. And the press button is different from my old one. So worried that I bought a fake bag for us$500;(



Post all the photos of the bag you received and I will take a look again.
Front, back, sides, imprint, all 3 zipper marking and serial number .


----------



## sglondon

corame said:


> It looks off.



So is it not authentic


----------



## lilgrain

unoma said:


> Post all the photos of the bag you received and I will take a look again.
> Front, back, sides, imprint, all 3 zipper marking and serial number .



Thanks so much Unoma, thank you thank you thank you

here are the pics i just took.


----------



## lilgrain

unoma said:


> Post all the photos of the bag you received and I will take a look again.
> Front, back, sides, imprint, all 3 zipper marking and serial number .



some more here


----------



## sglondon

Please can you have a look at this bag:

Description: Celine nano
Item number: 162053707262
eBay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162053707262
Seller efsdzsdsdg_0


----------



## blessedXYZ

unoma said:


> Zipper marking




Sent bag to Celine for check, so unable to take the picture. How does it look to you so far unoma?


----------



## julianib

Hi Unoma,

Could you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage bag?
Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...271036?hash=item236836b4bc:g:QqsAAOSwlfxXG84C


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> Thanks so much Unoma, thank you thank you thank you
> 
> here are the pics i just took.



I want to see all zipper marking on all three zipper head


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> some more here



Black Trio is Auth IMO


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Please can you have a look at this bag:
> 
> Description: Celine nano
> Item number: 162053707262
> eBay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162053707262
> Seller efsdzsdsdg_0



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

julianib said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage bag?
> Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...271036?hash=item236836b4bc:g:QqsAAOSwlfxXG84C



Next time, please use the correct format.
Mini is a Fake


----------



## Beciecie

Please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag on Tradesy app

Item: Celine Snake Leather Small Box Excellent Condition Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 7944277
Seller: Authentic Lover ( @authenticlover )
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277/
Comments: Seller is saying no receipt and they collect purse all over the world. The price is $1888 and this is in small size. It is my first time buy celine online so please help me check on this bag. I appreciate your help a lot.

Size measures about 6.75" x 5.5" x 2.5"
Maximum drop measures about 19" to 16"
Serial #S-CE-0099

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-0-3.jpg?width=720&height=960

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-9-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-10-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-11-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## Beciecie

Please also help authenticate on this Medium size too on Tradesy

Item: Medium Box Black Cross Body Bag
Listing Number: 12435766
Seller: Ziba
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766/?tref=closet
Comments: Seller is saying she has it for a year but never used. Price listed $2430 for medium size.

Description: 100% AUTHENTIC and Never been worn.

Brand : Celine
Type : classic box Bag 
Color : gold hardware
Origin: ITALY

It comes with dustbag/care cards

*Some marks from handling (see pictures)
Small stain on top of dust bag (see picture) Smoke and pet free home.
Condition: new without tag

Thank you so much

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-0-2.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-3-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-5-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-6-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-7-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-9-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-10-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-11-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Celine Royal Blue Trapeze Medium
Listing Number: 172087812122
Seller: melouie328 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...-TOTE-SHOULDER-FLAP-BAG-GOLD-HW-/172087812122
Comments: Was listed online but looking to buy this bag locally!


----------



## sglondon

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Ok I have done thank you unoma


----------



## minh

item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 331844370638
seller: amyava2011
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...370638?hash=item4d437740ce:g:da8AAOSwdrRXG8GK

Dear Celine lovers! Would you be so kind and help me with this one? TIA!


----------



## Amy.Miu

N\a


----------



## erst96405

Hey Unoma,
I've used PF alot but this is my first time on your thread. Would you be able to help me out with the authentication of these two bags? Thanks!

Item: Celine Medium Tricolor Luggage
Listing Number: 9527248
Seller: Jina S.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-...6/?tref=closetLink: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...114691?hash=item4afe2fa303:g:hwEAAOSwKfVXJRP2

Item: Celine Medium Tricolor Luggage
Listing Number: 322092114691
Seller: adawad_12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...114691?hash=item4afe2fa303:g:hwEAAOSwKfVXJRP2


----------



## Sabo

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 111982080854
Seller: Ross.alan (eBay)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111982080854
IMG_5314.PNG
IMG_5325.PNG
IMG_5326.PNG
IMG_5327.PNG
IMG_5323.PNG
IMG_5328.PNG
IMG_5324.PNG


----------



## monica.s.gal

Can someone authenticate for me please?

Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Blue Handbag with Gold hardware Bag

Listing Number: 222100633304

Seller: humeedward68-3 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...3304&clkid=5111956002473496153&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## aceofspades

Item: Celine box bag
Listing Number: 152072759761
Seller: pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152072759761?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Please authenticate, thanks ladies!


----------



## ttian

Hi I bought this Celine Luggage Micro in tri-color on ebay. i bought it without anything thinking but would like your opinion 
Item:Celine Luggage Micro in tri-color tote
Listing Number: 291730096412
Seller:gabriell-96
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291730096412?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Comments: I already bought it without second soubt because all the receipts, but would still be good have some second opinion here!! Many thanks


----------



## ashlie

Hello! I own a celine but am looking to acquire another. I would love your help with authenticating this bag. Thank you so much! You guys are so helpful 

Item:100% Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Luggage Burgundy And Light Blue
Listing Number: 152070357466
Seller: rodeo*drive*babe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15207035746...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I152070357466.N36.S1.R1.TR6


----------



## Sabo

Please help me authenticate this Celine handbag I would like to purchase on eBay!

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Black Leather Bag Tote
Listing Number:111982080854
Seller: ross.alan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...080854?hash=item1a12a6f356:g:0LMAAOSwI3RW-y0l

I would appreciate the feedback. Thank you!


----------



## Sabo

Sabo said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 111982080854
> Seller: Ross.alan (eBay)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111982080854
> IMG_5314.PNG
> IMG_5325.PNG
> IMG_5326.PNG
> IMG_5327.PNG
> IMG_5323.PNG
> IMG_5328.PNG
> IMG_5324.PNG


PLEASE DISREGARD THIS POST! I created a new post on 5/2 at 4:24am which includes more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## sglondon

Ok here is the tags


----------



## sglondon

And the logo waiting on zipper marking


----------



## sglondon

Hello ladies,

I found another bag please can you authenticate this. 


Item number: 121956314642
Description: Celine nano Jade
Seller: irishwardrobe
Website: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121956314642


----------



## julianib

Could you please help me to authenticate these two bags? Thank you!
Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 282019212476
Seller: lovestyle26
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Leather-Tri-colored-Micro-Mini-Luggage-Bag-Tote-Medium-Large/282019212476?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850[/url]

Item: Celine Beige Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 222100054532
Seller: adinda012 
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/222100054532?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Smoothop

sglondon said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I found another bag please can you authenticate this.
> 
> 
> Item number: 121956314642
> Description: Celine nano Jade
> Seller: irishwardrobe
> Website: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121956314642


Beware seller  sells fakes!


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking



Thank you very much for your time, effort and authentication!


----------



## Beciecie

Beciecie said:


> Please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag on Tradesy app
> 
> Item: Celine Snake Leather Small Box Excellent Condition Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 7944277
> Seller: Authentic Lover ( @authenticlover )
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277/
> Comments: Seller is saying no receipt and they collect purse all over the world. The price is $1888 and this is in small size. It is my first time buy celine online so please help me check on this bag. I appreciate your help a lot.
> 
> Size measures about 6.75" x 5.5" x 2.5"
> Maximum drop measures about 19" to 16"
> Serial #S-CE-0099
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-0-3.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-9-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-10-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-11-0.jpg?width=720&height=960




Hello please let me know if I'm missing any information. Please help me authenticate this bag. I appreciate it.


----------



## Beciecie

Beciecie said:


> Please also help authenticate on this Medium size too on Tradesy
> 
> Item: Medium Box Black Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 12435766
> Seller: Ziba
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766/?tref=closet
> Comments: Seller is saying she has it for a year but never used. Price listed $2430 for medium size.
> 
> Description: 100% AUTHENTIC and Never been worn.
> 
> Brand : Celine
> Type : classic box Bag
> Color : gold hardware
> Origin: ITALY
> 
> It comes with dustbag/care cards
> 
> *Some marks from handling (see pictures)
> Small stain on top of dust bag (see picture) Smoke and pet free home.
> Condition: new without tag
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-0-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-3-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-5-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-6-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-7-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-9-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-10-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-11-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



And this one too please .. Thanks so much !!


----------



## Amy.Miu

Hi Celine experts, usually a Chanel girl but new to Celine! Please can you help me authenticate this bag? So very grateful for your help! 

Item: Celine mini black
Listing number: 162056333785
Seller: ange-hurl
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162056333785


----------



## The momma

Was it advertised as authentic ? Sometimes they will make copies of the labels and sew them in, in the wrong place


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: Authentic Celine Burgundy Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag Brand New
Listing Number: 222096208236
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...208236?hash=item33b5f7316c:g:mNgAAOSwHF1XHBZD

Comments: I've seen other burgundy celines with gold hardware but never silver so I want to hear your opinion about authenticity first. It also looks darker than others listed as "Burgundy" on Ebay. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyvan

I just recently purchased a bag for my girlfriend and didn't know there were fake ones out there until today.  May someone PLEASE tell me if the bag i purchased is real?  

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE IN SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER BAG TOTE
Listing Number: 111982080854
Seller: ross.alan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111982080854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

Beciecie said:


> Please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag on Tradesy app
> 
> Item: Celine Snake Leather Small Box Excellent Condition Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 7944277
> Seller: Authentic Lover ( @authenticlover )
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277/
> Comments: Seller is saying no receipt and they collect purse all over the world. The price is $1888 and this is in small size. It is my first time buy celine online so please help me check on this bag. I appreciate your help a lot.
> 
> Size measures about 6.75" x 5.5" x 2.5"
> Maximum drop measures about 19" to 16"
> Serial #S-CE-0099
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-0-3.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-9-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-10-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/images/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-7944277-11-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

Beciecie said:


> Please also help authenticate on this Medium size too on Tradesy
> 
> Item: Medium Box Black Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 12435766
> Seller: Ziba
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766/?tref=closet
> Comments: Seller is saying she has it for a year but never used. Price listed $2430 for medium size.
> 
> Description: 100% AUTHENTIC and Never been worn.
> 
> Brand : Celine
> Type : classic box Bag
> Color : gold hardware
> Origin: ITALY
> 
> It comes with dustbag/care cards
> 
> *Some marks from handling (see pictures)
> Small stain on top of dust bag (see picture) Smoke and pet free home.
> Condition: new without tag
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-0-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-3-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-5-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-6-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-7-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-9-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-10-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-11-0.jpg?width=720&height=960




Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Celine Royal Blue Trapeze Medium
> Listing Number: 172087812122
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...-TOTE-SHOULDER-FLAP-BAG-GOLD-HW-/172087812122
> Comments: Was listed online but looking to buy this bag locally!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Ok I have done thank you unoma



Include auction link once you have the additional photos


----------



## unoma

minh said:


> item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 331844370638
> seller: amyava2011
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mi...370638?hash=item4d437740ce:g:da8AAOSwdrRXG8GK
> 
> Dear Celine lovers! Would you be so kind and help me with this one? TIA!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sabo said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 111982080854
> Seller: Ross.alan (eBay)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111982080854
> IMG_5314.PNG
> IMG_5325.PNG
> IMG_5326.PNG
> IMG_5327.PNG
> IMG_5323.PNG
> IMG_5328.PNG
> IMG_5324.PNG



Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

monica.s.gal said:


> Can someone authenticate for me please?
> 
> Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Blue Handbag with Gold hardware Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 222100633304
> 
> Seller: humeedward68-3
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...3304&clkid=5111956002473496153&_qi=RTM2247625



Blue Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Item: Celine box bag
> Listing Number: 152072759761
> Seller: pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152072759761?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Please authenticate, thanks ladies!



Ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ttian said:


> Hi I bought this Celine Luggage Micro in tri-color on ebay. i bought it without anything thinking but would like your opinion
> Item:Celine Luggage Micro in tri-color tote
> Listing Number: 291730096412
> Seller:gabriell-96
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291730096412?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Comments: I already bought it without second soubt because all the receipts, but would still be good have some second opinion here!! Many thanks



Almost a month ago you bought the bag
Include photos of the bag you received and dont forget to inck action link


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Hello! I own a celine but am looking to acquire another. I would love your help with authenticating this bag. Thank you so much! You guys are so helpful
> 
> Item:100% Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Luggage Burgundy And Light Blue
> Listing Number: 152070357466
> Seller: rodeo*drive*babe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15207035746...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I152070357466.N36.S1.R1.TR6



Tri colour Mini is a Fake
Seller sells fakes Celine bags


----------



## unoma

Sabo said:


> Please help me authenticate this Celine handbag I would like to purchase on eBay!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Black Leather Bag Tote
> Listing Number:111982080854
> Seller: ross.alan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...080854?hash=item1a12a6f356:g:0LMAAOSwI3RW-y0l
> 
> I would appreciate the feedback. Thank you!



Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Ok here is the tags





sglondon said:


> And the logo waiting on zipper marking



Fake


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I found another bag please can you authenticate this.
> 
> 
> Item number: 121956314642
> Description: Celine nano Jade
> Seller: irishwardrobe
> Website: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121956314642



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Amy.Miu said:


> Hi Celine experts, usually a Chanel girl but new to Celine! Please can you help me authenticate this bag? So very grateful for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine mini black
> Listing number: 162056333785
> Seller: ange-hurl
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162056333785



Black Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Burgundy Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag Brand New
> Listing Number: 222096208236
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...208236?hash=item33b5f7316c:g:mNgAAOSwHF1XHBZD
> 
> Comments: I've seen other burgundy celines with gold hardware but never silver so I want to hear your opinion about authenticity first. It also looks darker than others listed as "Burgundy" on Ebay. Thanks in advance!



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

nyvan said:


> I just recently purchased a bag for my girlfriend and didn't know there were fake ones out there until today.  May someone PLEASE tell me if the bag i purchased is real?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE IN SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER BAG TOTE
> Listing Number: 111982080854
> Seller: ross.alan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111982080854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Is this your listing?


----------



## nyvan

No it isn't my listing.  It's the seller listing, I purchased it already using paypal with a BUY IT NOW price, she didnt take the listing now.


----------



## sglondon

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you


----------



## ablueteacup

Hi ladies, would be super grateful if you could authenticate this Celine small classic for me.

Item: CÉLINE Classic leather crossbody bag
Listing Number: 2298122
Seller: Emma
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2298122.shtml

I actually already purchased the bag a few months ago but have been reading a lot about fakes and got worried... please help provide some peace of mind! Thanks again.


----------



## lilgrain

unoma said:


> Black Trio is Auth IMO



super!!! thanks so much~~!!!!


----------



## unoma

nyvan said:


> No it isn't my listing.  It's the seller listing, I purchased it already using paypal with a BUY IT NOW price, she didnt take the listing now.



It is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Thank you



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> super!!! thanks so much~~!!!!


----------



## nyvan

unoma said:


> It is a FAKE


Thank you so much, I hope paypal helps me with this case.


----------



## Amy.Miu

unoma said:


> Black Nano is a Fake




Thank you so much for your time! There's so many fakes on the market, I've never bought preowned and this is the reason why.


----------



## Beciecie

unoma said:


> Box is Auth



Thank you so much unoma


----------



## Beciecie

unoma said:


> Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking.



Ok thank you I will ask for those pictures..


----------



## ttian

unoma said:


> Almost a month ago you bought the bag
> Include photos of the bag you received and dont forget to inck action link



Here is more photos. I just want to assure it is authentic


----------



## octin

hello, i purchased a trapeze from eBay and found out something not good when i have it compared with other authentic trapeze ones. unfortunately, seller removed an auction for some reason which is really weird i already opened a case on eBay but the seller still insist that its authentic. i really need your girls help. many thanks in advance.

Item Name: New AUTH Celine Trapeze Tricolor luggage Orange black Calf leather Mini bag
Item Number: 131768916621
Seller ID: alexa-blyth
Link: --> auction was removed by seller so i can't find the link


***the orange one is the one i got from eBay***


----------



## octin

also the back pocket zipper doesn't contain any letter as you can see in this photo.


----------



## ashlie

unoma said:


> Tri colour Mini is a Fake
> 
> Seller sells fakes Celine bags




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

BigCherry said:


> Thank you unoma, here is the zipper marking...
> 
> View attachment 3336874




Hi unoma, I've quoted my old post rather than your one asking for the link. This bag has been relisted since so hope this link works. Thank you. 

http://r.ebay.com/JN3ZZs


----------



## leemaypous

octin said:


> also the back pocket zipper doesn't contain any letter as you can see in this photo.


 
I am not an expert but sorry to tell you... one thing for sure it is fake is the serial number, the number U-CU-0114 use on the fake bags in many other styles!! I got a fake box bag in same number  But do not worry, call paypal and file the claim it's a lot easier, trust me you will get your money back. Good Luck!!


----------



## new2lv

Please help authenticate:
Item: Item #: 10231993
Listing Number:
Seller: Tradesy
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-whiteblackbrown-10231993/
Comments:  Which seller is more trustworthy, Yoogi's Closet or Tradesy, on average?


----------



## honey_babee

Item: Blogger Celine Tricolour Large Trapeze Calfskin Shoulder Bag Brown Grey Black
Listing Number: 162051486684
Seller: shopcindys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blogger-Cel...486684?hash=item25bb0573dc:g:JPkAAOSwqYBWpqiT

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!!


----------



## Beciecie

unoma said:


> Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking.


Hello Unoma here are more pictures:

Seller said "there are no serial number in Celine box bags - the luggage does. What makes it authentic is the Made in Italy stamp/font, non marked zipper and high quality lining" 

Is this true Unoma? The other small snake one I have asked you has serial number so Im not sure what is she saying?..

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-8-1.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-9-1.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-10-1.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-11-2.jpg?width=720&height=960


Thank you.


----------



## new2lv

new2lv said:


> Please help authenticate:
> Item: Item #: 10231993
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-whiteblackbrown-10231993/
> Comments:  Which seller is more trustworthy, Yoogi's Closet or Tradesy, on average?



Here is some additional info and the reason I would like it authenticated.  Both of these tags have the same numbers, which one is real?


----------



## fakepink

Hi can you ladies please help me authenticate?

Item: Celine Trio Bag
Listing Number: 182115442273
Seller: simonemoraitis
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Trio-Bag-/182115442273?
Comments: I've included some additional photos


----------



## ho_chris

leemaypous said:


> I am not an expert but sorry to tell you... one thing for sure it is fake is the serial number, the number U-CU-0114 use on the fake bags in many other styles!! I got a fake box bag in same number  But do not worry, call paypal and file the claim it's a lot easier, trust me you will get your money back. Good Luck!!


Hi...any chances the serial number on authentic item? I just realised my box has the same number which i purchased last year..[emoji32] 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ho_chris

Can anyone help me to authenticate this box?























Sent from my SM-N9208 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## unoma

nyvan said:


> Thank you so much, I hope paypal helps me with this case.



Better luck next time


----------



## leemaypous

Hi there, as I said I am not an expert, I hope I don't make a lot of people here get upsad. Here is how I found out, I brought mine a couple months ago, and when I travel to my hometown, my sister in law who work at Celine told me my purse is fake!!! I got my money back through PayPal. Since then I have pay attention on the serial number and found out the same number on eBay listing a few times, and all of them selling by eBayer has no or couple of feedbacks. Did they ever have this number on authentic items? I can't guarantee,  but sure my fake one is that number. I am very sorry if I made a mistake here, I just wanted to help.


----------



## unoma

Amy.Miu said:


> Thank you so much for your time! There's so many fakes on the market, I've never bought preowned and this is the reason why.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Beciecie said:


> Thank you so much unoma


----------



## unoma

Beciecie said:


> Ok thank you I will ask for those pictures..



Ok


----------



## unoma

octin said:


> hello, i purchased a trapeze from eBay and found out something not good when i have it compared with other authentic trapeze ones. unfortunately, seller removed an auction for some reason which is really weird i already opened a case on eBay but the seller still insist that its authentic. i really need your girls help. many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: New AUTH Celine Trapeze Tricolor luggage Orange black Calf leather Mini bag
> Item Number: 131768916621
> Seller ID: alexa-blyth
> Link: --> auction was removed by seller so i can't find the link
> 
> 
> ***the orange one is the one i got from eBay***





octin said:


> also the back pocket zipper doesn't contain any letter as you can see in this photo.



Pls next time post only the info of the bag you want to authenticate.

Tri colour orange is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Thank you so much!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Hi unoma, I've quoted my old post rather than your one asking for the link. This bag has been relisted since so hope this link works. Thank you.
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/JN3ZZs
> 
> View attachment 3346350



Auth


----------



## unoma

new2lv said:


> Please help authenticate:
> Item: Item #: 10231993
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-whiteblackbrown-10231993/
> Comments:  Which seller is more trustworthy, Yoogi's Closet or Tradesy, on average?



Auth


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Item: Blogger Celine Tricolour Large Trapeze Calfskin Shoulder Bag Brown Grey Black
> Listing Number: 162051486684
> Seller: shopcindys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blogger-Cel...486684?hash=item25bb0573dc:g:JPkAAOSwqYBWpqiT
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!!



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Beciecie said:


> Hello Unoma here are more pictures:
> 
> Seller said "there are no serial number in Celine box bags - the luggage does. What makes it authentic is the Made in Italy stamp/font, non marked zipper and high quality lining"
> 
> Is this true Unoma? The other small snake one I have asked you has serial number so Im not sure what is she saying?..
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-8-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-9-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-10-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/celine-celine-box-calfskin-cross-body-bag-black-12435766-11-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Celine Box has serial number. Ask seller for the zipper marking. I NEED to see that.


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> Hi can you ladies please help me authenticate?
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Bag
> Listing Number: 182115442273
> Seller: simonemoraitis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Trio-Bag-/182115442273?
> Comments: I've included some additional photos



Red Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

ho_chris said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using PurseForum mobile app


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## BlueCherry

unoma said:


> Auth




Thank you [emoji253][emoji6]


----------



## octin

unoma said:


> Pls next time post only the info of the bag you want to authenticate.
> 
> Tri colour orange is a Fake



thank you so much!


----------



## CharmyPoo

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Item: Celine Royal Blue Trapeze Medium
Listing Number: 172087812122
Seller: melouie328 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-M...-/172087812122
Comments: Was listed online but looking to buy this bag locally!  Thanks so much for your help.  In addition to the photos in the ad, here are the few more requested.


----------



## shmigadoodle

Hi there!  I'm very nervous because I just purchased this bag not realizing how good the fakes were for CELINE!!!!  I haven't made payment yet, so I was hoping you could help me authenticate before I move forward.  I know I should have authenticated before purchasing, but I came upon the auction minutes before it ended and didn't want the bag to get away since it's one of my favorite combos.  Thanks in advance for any assistance you might be willing to offer!  warmest xx

Item: Celine Tri Color Mini Luggage
Listing Number:282019212476  
Seller: 								 	          lovestyle26
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-Luggage-Bag-Tote-Medium-Large-/282019212476?


----------



## new2lv

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you!


----------



## ho_chris

leemaypous said:


> Hi there, as I said I am not an expert, I hope I don't make a lot of people here get upsad. Here is how I found out, I brought mine a couple months ago, and when I travel to my hometown, my sister in law who work at Celine told me my purse is fake!!! I got my money back through PayPal. Since then I have pay attention on the serial number and found out the same number on eBay listing a few times, and all of them selling by eBayer has no or couple of feedbacks. Did they ever have this number on authentic items? I can't guarantee,  but sure my fake one is that number. I am very sorry if I made a mistake here, I just wanted to help.


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nadia3506

Hi, can you please authenticate the item below? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Continental Zip Around Wallet
Listing number: 15265414
Seller: WMB on Tradesy
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...atent-continental-zip-around-wallet-15265414/


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi, 

I just found this gorgeous Céline Nano tote but I'm questioning the authenticy. Please help 

Item: Céline Nano tote in Camel
Listing Number: 252379447986
Seller: sandrisara
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ba...447986?hash=item3ac2fcc2b2:g:b-0AAOSw9ZdXKzXV


----------



## FridaRosendal

A couple extra photos


----------



## Katherine

Hi everyone! 

My name is Katherine and I'm an Editor over on PurseBlog! I wanted to treat myself so I purchased this Céline Croc Stamped Phantom Luggage Tote from Fashionphile for my birthday. I felt pretty confident with the purchase, but Megs suggested I get it authenticated just to be safe and I would really appreciate your help! Thank you all SO much and all the required info. is below.

Item: Celine Croc Stamped Calfskin Medium Phantom Luggage Black
Listing Number: 116098
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-116098

Thank you again!


----------



## jmc3007

Item: Celine Phantom Brown
Listing Number:331846341808
Seller:emily33089 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...341808?hash=item4d439554b0:g:iXkAAOSwZ1lWgKDx
Comments: photos look good but need to get your expert opinion, thanks!


----------



## mmrains2012

Celine Beige leather phantom
Listing number: 371615068227
Seller: tashir1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371615068227?euid=50427964476a4ec3862885231b6f0bc7&cp=1
Comments: Please authenticate this Celine for me. Thank you! : )


----------



## mmrains2012

Celine Baby Blue Phantom Luggage
Listing number: 252358112599
Seller:  windlegend2005
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252358112599?euid=88f1623fbd3149b0a8727c4fbc582b0b&cp=1
Comments: Can you please authenticate this? Looks real but you are the expert.


----------



## designlove

Celine Nano Pebbled Black Leather
Listing number: 231932609325
Seller: judysfinds19192012
Link: http://r.ebay.com/HppfjX
Comments: I found older posts with fake Celine's from this seller, but she claims it's authentic or money back. I really appreciate your help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sglondon

Hello, I hope this is authentic

Item id; 282024714458
Description: Celine nano 
Seller: porpuk5
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282024714458


----------



## sglondon

Item I'd: 252379237480
Description: authentic black Celine nano 
Seller; sddsdgds_0
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252379237480


----------



## sglondon

Item:252379309671
Desc:Celine nano
Seller:seller:werewh_0
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CEL...ote-Handbag-/252379309671?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## sglondon

unoma said:


> Bio colour Nano is a FAKE




I though the bio colour could be fake as the colour around. The zipper sticks out from the pocked stitching but it looks as though Celine have these styles now.


----------



## sglondon

sglondon said:


> I though the bio colour could be fake as the colour around. The zipper sticks out from the pocked stitching but it looks as though Celine have these styles now.





Item number 282020183788

Description. Celine nano

Seller exco5

Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/282020183788?NAV=HOME

You said this was fake, is this still the case


----------



## unoma

BigCherry said:


> Thank you [emoji253][emoji6]


----------



## unoma

octin said:


> thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Celine Royal Blue Trapeze Medium
> Listing Number: 172087812122
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-M...-/172087812122
> Comments: Was listed online but looking to buy this bag locally!  Thanks so much for your help.  In addition to the photos in the ad, here are the few more requested.



Blue Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

shmigadoodle said:


> Hi there!  I'm very nervous because I just purchased this bag not realizing how good the fakes were for CELINE!!!!  I haven't made payment yet, so I was hoping you could help me authenticate before I move forward.  I know I should have authenticated before purchasing, but I came upon the auction minutes before it ended and didn't want the bag to get away since it's one of my favorite combos.  Thanks in advance for any assistance you might be willing to offer!  warmest xx
> 
> Item: Celine Tri Color Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:282019212476
> Seller: 								 	          lovestyle26
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-Luggage-Bag-Tote-Medium-Large-/282019212476?



I hope you havent paid.
It is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

new2lv said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

nadia3506 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate the item below? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Continental Zip Around Wallet
> Listing number: 15265414
> Seller: WMB on Tradesy
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...atent-continental-zip-around-wallet-15265414/



Ask for serial number and zipper marking.
But no red flag


----------



## unoma

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found this gorgeous Céline Nano tote but I'm questioning the authenticy. Please help
> 
> Item: Céline Nano tote in Camel
> Listing Number: 252379447986
> Seller: sandrisara
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ba...447986?hash=item3ac2fcc2b2:g:b-0AAOSw9ZdXKzXV





FridaRosendal said:


> A couple extra photos



Brown Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Katherine said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Katherine and I'm an Editor over on PurseBlog! I wanted to treat myself so I purchased this Céline Croc Stamped Phantom Luggage Tote from Fashionphile for my birthday. I felt pretty confident with the purchase, but Megs suggested I get it authenticated just to be safe and I would really appreciate your help! Thank you all SO much and all the required info. is below.
> 
> Item: Celine Croc Stamped Calfskin Medium Phantom Luggage Black
> Listing Number: 116098
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-116098
> 
> Thank you again!



Black Phantom croc is AUTH


----------



## unoma

jmc3007 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Brown
> Listing Number:331846341808
> Seller:emily33089
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...341808?hash=item4d439554b0:g:iXkAAOSwZ1lWgKDx
> Comments: photos look good but need to get your expert opinion, thanks!



Brown Phantom Auth


----------



## unoma

mmrains2012 said:


> Celine Beige leather phantom
> Listing number: 371615068227
> Seller: tashir1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371615068227?euid=50427964476a4ec3862885231b6f0bc7&cp=1
> Comments: Please authenticate this Celine for me. Thank you! : )



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mmrains2012 said:


> Celine Baby Blue Phantom Luggage
> Listing number: 252358112599
> Seller:  windlegend2005
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252358112599?euid=88f1623fbd3149b0a8727c4fbc582b0b&cp=1
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this? Looks real but you are the expert.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

designlove said:


> Celine Nano Pebbled Black Leather
> Listing number: 231932609325
> Seller: judysfinds19192012
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/HppfjX
> Comments: I found older posts with fake Celine's from this seller, but she claims it's authentic or money back. I really appreciate your help! Thanks in advance!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hello, I hope this is authentic
> 
> Item id; 282024714458
> Description: Celine nano
> Seller: porpuk5
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282024714458[/QUOTEAsk for zipper marking


----------



## Katherine

unoma said:


> Black Phantom croc is AUTH


Thank you SO much for all your help!


----------



## bady2003

Hi unoma,

Can you please help with this bag?

Thanks a ton.

Item ID: 152080083914
Description: Celine Box 
Seller: karbon0886 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152080083914?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The seller is from Taiwan. Should I be concerned about intl seller? Have never purchased big item from intl sellers.


----------



## unoma

bady2003 said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you please help with this bag?
> 
> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Item ID: 152080083914
> Description: Celine Box
> Seller: karbon0886
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152080083914?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> The seller is from Taiwan. Should I be concerned about intl seller? Have never purchased big item from intl sellers.



No red flag but ask for clear photos of all the imprints, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## JFP

Hi, would you be able to tell if this is authentic? Thanks so much in advance!

Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Mini Luggage Black
Listing Number:121465
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-121465


----------



## shmigadoodle

unoma said:


> I hope you havent paid.
> It is a FAKE



A million thanks! You saved me so much trouble!!!!


----------



## 133nch

unoma said:


> sglondon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I hope this is authentic
> 
> Item id; 282024714458
> Description: Celine nano
> Seller: porpuk5
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282024714458[/QUOTEAsk for zipper marking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I emailed the seller regarding the zipper marking.
> Here is her response
> 
> &#12300;The zipper head is refer to one of the photos which symbol like a capital "I"l.
> 
> The back of the zipper is nothing and no mark as it is a genuine Celine Nano. &#12301;
> 
> I think the last photo in the listing shows the zipper marking ?
> 
> 
> Can you please help confirm if this is authentic ? [emoji7] absolutely have it colour .
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help unoma [emoji10][emoji10]
Click to expand...


----------



## sglondon

133nch said:


> unoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I emailed the seller regarding the zipper marking.
> Here is her response
> 
> &#12300;The zipper head is refer to one of the photos which symbol like a capital "I"l.
> 
> The back of the zipper is nothing and no mark as it is a genuine Celine Nano. &#12301;
> 
> I think the last photo in the listing shows the zipper marking ?
> 
> 
> Can you please help confirm if this is authentic ? [emoji7] absolutely have it colour .
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help unoma [emoji10][emoji10]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister had a Celine but it was stolen so trying to find her one to gift her.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/282024714458
Click to expand...


----------



## sglondon

sglondon said:


> Item I'd: 252379237480
> Description: authentic black Celine nano
> Seller; sddsdgds_0
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252379237480



Could you please check this bag for me


----------



## CharmyPoo

unoma said:


> Blue Trapeze is Auth



Thank you!  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Axtrid

Hi ladies need some help authenticate this bag, thanks in advance ! 

eBay item number:121974800980
Description : Authentic Celine Black Smooth Calfskin Leather Medium Phantom Bag
Seller : foravai

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121974800980?euid=504d9bae504b4304ae4c8a862a8cf866&cp=1


----------



## Axtrid

seller also sent me this photo of the serial # tag


----------



## Axtrid

here is another one I was interested in , but not sure if it's authentic, can you ladies help me out on this one as well ? thanks in advance

eBay item number:262416165914
Description : Celine phantom bag, tan brown
Seller :Stellabella666

and she sent me some photos of the serial# tag , she said it was hard to take these photos and the first Letter is "F"


----------



## Axtrid

and I also have a general question about the Phantom serial# tag, should it be only just one line of letters with numbers without the imprint of Made In Italy on the second lines ? or it differs from season ? and the shape of the tag is it always straight cut at the corners ? or is it sometimes rounded off at the corners ? 

thank you so much


----------



## azelshei

Hi,
I need your expert knowledge on Celine bags.  I recently purchased a Celine Tie Knot from Tradesy.  Please help me authenticate the bag.


Tradesy link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-tie-celine-tie-knot-tote-bag-saddle-tan-15035173/
Description: CÃ©line                      Take Off $150 With Extra150 Tie Knot Small Saddle Tan Celine Tote Bag 
Item#: 15035173
Seller: JC@JCs_Closet

Thanks a lot! I appreciate your help.

 Azel


----------



## ablueteacup

Apologies - I think my post got passed over a few pages back. Sorry for reposting it, please let me know if there are other photos I should take. 

Thanks a bunch!



ablueteacup said:


> Hi ladies, would be super grateful if you could authenticate this Celine small classic for me.
> 
> Item: CÉLINE Classic leather crossbody bag
> Listing Number: 2298122
> Seller: Emma
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2298122.shtml
> 
> I actually already purchased the bag a few months ago but have been reading a lot about fakes and got worried... please help provide some peace of mind! Thanks again.


----------



## lilgrain

Dear Unoma, i just bought another celine cabas from the same site. would you please take a look at it please. super thanks
Item name: celine cabas
Item number: N/A
Seller: veenar
Item Link:https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=530538074972&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.J8MaV3&_u=81kkerl1e49
Some more pics taken by myself after received attached.

thanks again for your time


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item:Celine Royal Blue TRAPEZE Shoulder bag
Listing Number:222106833722
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...w-long-shoulder-strap-Excellent-/222106833722
Comments: I know this seller usually only sells authentic items.  I am confused because the back zipper and the serial number is different from the other trapeze you identified as authentic (172087812122).  It may be because of different years?


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Celine Trapeze in Medium
Listing Number: 52382893
Seller: beautytown
Link: https://carousell.com/p/52382893
Comments: Last one - hopefully I can sort out which one to buy.  The seller can't do better on the serial number unfortunately.  Can't bend it for the photo.


----------



## azelshei

Hello ladies,

The bottom part was my original post of inquiry. I can't seem to add pictures . i need your expertise on Celine handbags. Help please...

***
Hi,

I need your expert knowledge on Celine bags. I recently purchased a Celine Tie Knot from Tradesy. Please help me authenticate the bag.


Tradesy link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-...-tan-15035173/
Description: CÃ©line Take Off $150 With Extra150 Tie Knot Small Saddle Tan Celine Tote Bag 
Item#: 15035173
Seller: JC@JCs_Closet

Thanks a lot! I appreciate your help.

Azel


----------



## unoma

Katherine said:


> Thank you SO much for all your help!


----------



## unoma

JFP said:


> Hi, would you be able to tell if this is authentic? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE Smooth Calfskin Mini Luggage Black
> Listing Number:121465
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-121465



Black Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

shmigadoodle said:


> A million thanks! You saved me so much trouble!!!!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

133nch said:


> unoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I emailed the seller regarding the zipper marking.
> Here is her response
> 
> &#12300;The zipper head is refer to one of the photos which symbol like a capital "I"l.
> 
> The back of the zipper is nothing and no mark as it is a genuine Celine Nano. &#12301;
> 
> I think the last photo in the listing shows the zipper marking ?
> 
> 
> Can you please help confirm if this is authentic ? [emoji7] absolutely have it colour .
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help unoma [emoji10][emoji10]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Nano is Auth
Click to expand...


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you!  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## unoma

Axtrid said:


> Hi ladies need some help authenticate this bag, thanks in advance !
> 
> eBay item number:121974800980
> Description : Authentic Celine Black Smooth Calfskin Leather Medium Phantom Bag
> Seller : foravai
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121974800980?euid=504d9bae504b4304ae4c8a862a8cf866&cp=1





Axtrid said:


> seller also sent me this photo of the serial # tag



Need to see BIG and clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Axtrid said:


> here is another one I was interested in , but not sure if it's authentic, can you ladies help me out on this one as well ? thanks in advance
> 
> eBay item number:262416165914
> Description : Celine phantom bag, tan brown
> Seller :Stellabella666
> 
> and she sent me some photos of the serial# tag , she said it was hard to take these photos and the first Letter is "F"





Axtrid said:


> and I also have a general question about the Phantom serial# tag, should it be only just one line of letters with numbers without the imprint of Made In Italy on the second lines ? or it differs from season ? and the shape of the tag is it always straight cut at the corners ? or is it sometimes rounded off at the corners ?
> 
> thank you so much



Auction link isn't working


----------



## unoma

azelshei said:


> Hi,
> I need your expert knowledge on Celine bags.  I recently purchased a Celine Tie Knot from Tradesy.  Please help me authenticate the bag.
> 
> 
> Tradesy link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-tie-celine-tie-knot-tote-bag-saddle-tan-15035173/
> Description: CÃ©line                      Take Off $150 With Extra150 Tie Knot Small Saddle Tan Celine Tote Bag
> Item#: 15035173
> Seller: JC@JCs_Closet
> 
> Thanks a lot! I appreciate your help.
> 
> Azel



Tie is Auth


----------



## unoma

ablueteacup said:


> Apologies - I think my post got passed over a few pages back. Sorry for reposting it, please let me know if there are other photos I should take.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



You bought this bag almost 3months ago?????


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> Dear Unoma, i just bought another celine cabas from the same site. would you please take a look at it please. super thanks
> Item name: celine cabas
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: veenar
> Item Link:https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=530538074972&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.J8MaV3&_u=81kkerl1e49
> Some more pics taken by myself after received attached.
> 
> thanks again for your time



Auction link isnt opening


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze in Medium
> Listing Number: 52382893
> Seller: beautytown
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/52382893
> Comments: Last one - hopefully I can sort out which one to buy.  The seller can't do better on the serial number unfortunately.  Can't bend it for the photo.



Indigo trapeze is AUTH


----------



## lilgrain

https://h5.m.taobao.com/2shou/mtdet...ybrid=true&spm=a2141.7631730.0.i1&forceH5=YES

how abt this one&#65311;


----------



## lilgrain

unoma said:


> Auction link isnt opening



https://h5.m.taobao.com/2shou/mtdetail/index.html?id=530538074972&hybrid=true&spm=a2141.7631730.0.i1&forceH5=YES

how abt this one&#65311;


----------



## Axtrid

unoma said:


> Auction link isn't working




HI Unoma, 

here is the original link again , hope it works, I have won the bid but really would like to know if it's auth before i pay, thank you again. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-phan...%2BwO7HGduJY17rgL0APQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## JFP

unoma said:


> Black Mini is Auth



Thank you very much!


----------



## birki

Hi there, need help with an electric blue belted phantom cabas,  thanks!

Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/43656233

Additional pics which seller sent includes










TIA!


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you! 

Item: Celine Black Phantom Bag - Slightly Used - Amazing condition!!!!!! 
Listing Number: 322097164916
Seller: jilcious1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322097164916


----------



## jmc3007

unoma said:


> Brown Phantom Auth


alway much obliged and appreciated


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Item: Celine medium black box bag
Listing Number: 152085008568
Seller: lieyi81
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-in-Black-/152085008568?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
Comment: This looks like it's in pretty good condition right?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Item: Celine box bag in red
Listing Number: 201577818369
seller: vmluxuryshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...818369?hash=item2eeef96901:g:QfUAAOSw3mpXEkIj


----------



## mmrains2012

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Off White
Listing Number:222109846991
Seller: nib90 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222109846991?ul_noapp=true
Could you please authenicate this for me? Thank you!


----------



## pinkapril

Does anyone can help ke authenticate this bag?Ghanks.
Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE CLASSIC MEDIUM GOATSKIN BOX BAG Deepsea Blue Great Condition
Listing number: 231919979366
Seller: taniame
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...979366?hash=item35ff820b66:g:Dp0AAOSwKfVXF~23


----------



## MissSKY

Hi ladies, 

Has any of you seen the "hooks" for the top handle on a trapeze that look like mine? Like how it's stuck inside the flap and not standing on top... I'm noticing mine looks different.  Please help!!!


----------



## Summerparis

Hi would anyone be able to authenticate this for me? 
Thank you in advance 
Item: Trio
Listing Number:121972881248
Seller:tinydancer16 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Crossbody-in-Red-Perfect-For-Spring/121972881248?


----------



## ablueteacup

unoma said:


> You bought this bag almost 3months ago?????



Yes I did :shame:
If you're unwilling to authenticate, that's okay. Thanks for your help on this forum!


----------



## j02261982

Hi ladies,
would anyone please authenticate this for me? 
Thank you ao much in advance 

Item: authentic Celine medium box bag red leather $3400
Listing Number:282032969438
Seller:desingerdaze11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282032969438


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> Dear Unoma, i just bought another celine cabas from the same site. would you please take a look at it please. super thanks
> Item name: celine cabas
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: veenar
> Item Link:https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=530538074972&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.J8MaV3&_u=81kkerl1e49
> Some more pics taken by myself after received attached.
> 
> thanks again for your time



Auth


----------



## unoma

Axtrid said:


> HI Unoma,
> 
> here is the original link again , hope it works, I have won the bid but really would like to know if it's auth before i pay, thank you again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-phan...%2BwO7HGduJY17rgL0APQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Ask for clear serial number, all the imprint and zipper marking.
But something looks off. I would need to see the photos i requested.


----------



## unoma

JFP said:


> Thank you very much!


----------



## unoma

birki said:


> Hi there, need help with an electric blue belted phantom cabas,  thanks!
> 
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/43656233
> 
> Additional pics which seller sent includes
> 
> View attachment 3351096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351098
> 
> 
> TIA!



Front, back,sides,bottom,all imprints and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Phantom Bag - Slightly Used - Amazing condition!!!!!!
> Listing Number: 322097164916
> Seller: jilcious1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322097164916



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

jmc3007 said:


> alway much obliged and appreciated


----------



## unoma

radhikaa91 said:


> Item: Celine medium black box bag
> Listing Number: 152085008568
> Seller: lieyi81
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-in-Black-/152085008568?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
> Comment: This looks like it's in pretty good condition right?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks off but need to see clear photos without flash of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

radhikaa91 said:


> Item: Celine box bag in red
> Listing Number: 201577818369
> seller: vmluxuryshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...818369?hash=item2eeef96901:g:QfUAAOSw3mpXEkIj



Ask for serial number and zipper marking. Also check sellers feedback!


----------



## unoma

mmrains2012 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Off White
> Listing Number:222109846991
> Seller: nib90
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222109846991?ul_noapp=true
> Could you please authenicate this for me? Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

pinkapril said:


> Does anyone can help ke authenticate this bag?Ghanks.
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE CLASSIC MEDIUM GOATSKIN BOX BAG Deepsea Blue Great Condition
> Listing number: 231919979366
> Seller: taniame
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...979366?hash=item35ff820b66:g:Dp0AAOSwKfVXF~23



Looks good BUT ask for serial number and any zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Summerparis said:


> Hi would anyone be able to authenticate this for me?
> Thank you in advance
> Item: Trio
> Listing Number:121972881248
> Seller:tinydancer16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Crossbody-in-Red-Perfect-For-Spring/121972881248?



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

j02261982 said:


> Hi ladies,
> would anyone please authenticate this for me?
> Thank you ao much in advance
> 
> Item: authentic Celine medium box bag red leather $3400
> Listing Number:282032969438
> Seller:desingerdaze11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282032969438



Ask for serial number and zipper marking.
Looks good


----------



## unoma

ablueteacup said:


> Hi ladies, would be super grateful if you could authenticate this Celine small classic for me.
> 
> Item: CÉLINE Classic leather crossbody bag
> Listing Number: 2298122
> Seller: Emma
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2298122.shtml
> 
> I actually already purchased the bag a few months ago but have been reading a lot about fakes and got worried... please help provide some peace of mind! Thanks again.



I need to see photos of the bag you receive.


----------



## lilgrain

unoma said:


> Auth



thanks so much&#65281;hooray&#65281;


----------



## sophie92

Hi, can someone help me figure out if this celine nano luggage in elephant grey is authentic?

Item:New Celine Nano luggage elephant Grey pebbled leather Tote Bag Mini
Listing Number:282032701005
Seller: exco5
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282032701005


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking



Here is the zipper marking you requested.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Here is the zipper marking you requested.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

sophie92 said:


> Item:New Celine Nano luggage elephant Grey pebbled leather Tote Bag Mini
> Listing Number:282032701005
> Seller: exco5
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282032701005
> Comments:Hi, can someone help me figure out if these celine nano luggage in elephant grey is authentic?



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

lilgrain said:


> thanks so much&#65281;hooray&#65281;


----------



## sophie92

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake


oh my goodness! I was convinced it was real. Thank you so much


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Looks good but ask for zipper marking





unoma said:


> Auction link?



The auction ended as you said it looked good. I attached the zipper head you requested since it is here with me.

Item: luggage
Listing Number: 272217697440
Seller: jamieidea
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-with-...0AAOSwAuNW7yE5

This is from post #8082




Thanks


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> hello, could someone please authenticate this for me? I've been searching a long time for this and hope it is real.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> item: Luggage
> listing number: 272217697440
> seller: Jamieidea
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/used-with...697440?hash=item3f61706ca0:g:tx0aaoswaunw7ye5
> comments:





soleilbrun said:


> the auction ended as you said it looked good. I attached the zipper head you requested since it is here with me.
> 
> Item: Luggage
> listing number: 272217697440
> seller: Jamieidea
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/used-with-...0aaoswaunw7ye5
> 
> this is from post #8082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



auth


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> auth



Thank you again for all your help


----------



## honey_babee

Item: Auth Celine Phantom luggage tote Elephant Grey Epsom leather mini 2015
Listing Number: 162065492799
Seller: southdw2232
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...d9dc1ed&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=252382034026

Thank you!!!


----------



## bagsfordays19

Item: Luggage Phantom leather bag
Listing Number: 2591893
Seller: ARLENA 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gage-phantom-leather-bag-celine-2591893.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## 90K1

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE Bag Luggage Nano Black/White Pebbled Leather Tote Handbag
Seller: dfdsvdsgs-0
Item nr: 182118764269
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...764269?hash=item2a671fceed:g:SKgAAOSw8vZXMEcd


----------



## charlottem304

Hi could you please authenticate this bag?
Listing Number: 172195383065
Item: Celine Phantom Pebbled Luggage Listing Number:282032969438
Seller: ahmaclayto_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Phantom-Pebbled-Luggage-/172195383065?nma=true&si=%252F5Ge9UHH9aNv6h%252BpLDApTfoUjLQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sophie92

Is this authentic?

Listing Number: 282030678710
Item: New Celine Nano luggage All black calf leather Tote Bag Mini 2015
Seller: exco5
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282030678710


----------



## sglondon

Item number: 282032701005
Description : Celine nano
Seller: exco5
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282032701005


Seller seems to have a few celine for sale so I'm quite wary of this.


----------



## carinagucci

Item: Authentic Celine Nano mini bag in good condition


Listing Number: 131810501873


Seller: yil1728


Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131810501873 

Hi Unoma. 
Can you please take a minute to see if this is authentic? Thank you so much!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladies and gets, would you please kindly authenticate this for me?
Item: Celine Tasche Ledertasche Leder  Handtasche  Wildleder
 Listing Number: 301953859154
Seller: 10vadi
 Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/301953859154?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments: 


Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies and gets, would you please kindly authenticate this for me?
> Item: Celine Tasche Ledertasche Leder  Handtasche  Wildleder
> Listing Number: 301953859154
> Seller: 10vadi
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/301953859154?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Nevermind, it's fake. [emoji20]


----------



## 90K1

Authentic this celine nano pls. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CEL...gAAOSw8vZXMEcd


----------



## D_bh

Hi Ladies,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I am buying from a friend who purchased it from her friend. 

Item name: Celine mico luggage tote.
Attached the pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: CELINE CUSTARD YELLOW NANO LUGGAGE W/RECEIPT
Listing Number: 322102235549
Seller: darreldea_0 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CUST...235549?hash=item4afeca119d:g:KgUAAOSwn9lXKNex

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## D_bh

Hi everyone,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I purchased it from a friend who bought it from her friend as well.
Attached are the pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## classic71

http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine

Hi Unoma!
Could you please identificate this mini luggage for me?
It seems to good to be true? 
Thank you so much... xx


----------



## npp

Quote: Celine Nano Handbag Black Leather Silver Hardware NEW W TAGS DUSTBAG BOX

Item: Celine nano

Listing Number: 182126410782

Seller: eirewardrobe 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...410782?hash=item2a67947c1e:g:XdEAAOSwInxXMjKB

Comments: Hello, could you please help me authenticate this ebay listing, it looks real to me but I'm just not sure as to whether celine bags come with a box, I thought they only came with a bag and a dust bag. Thank You Xx


----------



## sglondon

sophie92 said:


> oh my goodness! I was convinced it was real. Thank you so much



Me too he sells a lot of celine handbags so that rang alarm bells


----------



## ashlie

Hello Unoma!!  
I have a general question. Have you ever seen a bag where the "made in Italy" was crooked? Or anyone else if you know. Thank you so much!!


----------



## ablueteacup

unoma said:


> I need to see photos of the bag you receive.



Dear unoma,
I've attached photos of the bag.
Again, thanks very much for any help you can give.


----------



## Lavieestbelle

Hi, would you please authenticate this:

Nano Luggage CELINE
Listing Number: 00469
Seller: MB-Select
Link: https://mb-select.ecwid.com/#!/Nano-Luggage-CÉLINE/p/64377097/category=15779011
Comments: Thank you


----------



## mmrains2012

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## mmrains2012

Quote:
Item:Celine Red Luggage Phantom
Listing Number:301953866982
Seller:hibenji
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Red-Luggage-Phantom-Tote-Bag-3100-/301953866982?
Comments:Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Also, is this an older bag?


----------



## unoma

sophie92 said:


> oh my goodness! I was convinced it was real. Thank you so much



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you again for all your help


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Item: Auth Celine Phantom luggage tote Elephant Grey Epsom leather mini 2015
> Listing Number: 162065492799
> Seller: southdw2232
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...d9dc1ed&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=252382034026
> 
> Thank you!!!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bagsfordays19 said:


> Item: Luggage Phantom leather bag
> Listing Number: 2591893
> Seller: ARLENA
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gage-phantom-leather-bag-celine-2591893.shtml
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for serial number and Zipper marking.
But No red flag


----------



## unoma

90K1 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE Bag Luggage Nano Black/White Pebbled Leather Tote Handbag
> Seller: dfdsvdsgs-0
> Item nr: 182118764269
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...764269?hash=item2a671fceed:g:SKgAAOSw8vZXMEcd



Pls ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

charlottem304 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag?
> Listing Number: 172195383065
> Item: Celine Phantom Pebbled Luggage Listing Number:282032969438
> Seller: ahmaclayto_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Phantom-Pebbled-Luggage-/172195383065?nma=true&si=%252F5Ge9UHH9aNv6h%252BpLDApTfoUjLQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Your auction link is different from the request.


----------



## unoma

sophie92 said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Listing Number: 282030678710
> Item: New Celine Nano luggage All black calf leather Tote Bag Mini 2015
> Seller: exco5
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282030678710



Black Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano mini bag in good condition
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 131810501873
> 
> 
> Seller: yil1728
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131810501873
> 
> Hi Unoma.
> Can you please take a minute to see if this is authentic? Thank you so much!!



Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

90K1 said:


> Authentic this celine nano pls.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CEL...gAAOSw8vZXMEcd



Pls use the correct details and post the correct link


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: CELINE CUSTARD YELLOW NANO LUGGAGE W/RECEIPT
> Listing Number: 322102235549
> Seller: darreldea_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CUST...235549?hash=item4afeca119d:g:KgUAAOSwn9lXKNex
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

D_bh said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I am buying from a friend who purchased it from her friend.
> 
> Item name: Celine mico luggage tote.
> Attached the pictures.
> 
> Thank you!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

D_bh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I purchased it from a friend who bought it from her friend as well.
> Attached are the pictures.
> 
> Thank you!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com


----------



## unoma

classic71 said:


> http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine
> 
> Hi Unoma!
> Could you please identificate this mini luggage for me?
> It seems to good to be true?
> Thank you so much... xx



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

npp said:


> Quote: Celine Nano Handbag Black Leather Silver Hardware NEW W TAGS DUSTBAG BOX
> 
> Item: Celine nano
> 
> Listing Number: 182126410782
> 
> Seller: eirewardrobe
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...410782?hash=item2a67947c1e:g:XdEAAOSwInxXMjKB
> 
> Comments: Hello, could you please help me authenticate this ebay listing, it looks real to me but I'm just not sure as to whether celine bags come with a box, I thought they only came with a bag and a dust bag. Thank You Xx



Fake


----------



## unoma

ablueteacup said:


> Dear unoma,
> I've attached photos of the bag.
> Again, thanks very much for any help you can give.



Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Lavieestbelle said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this:
> 
> Nano Luggage CELINE
> Listing Number: 00469
> Seller: MB-Select
> Link: https://mb-select.ecwid.com/#!/Nano-Luggage-CÉLINE/p/64377097/category=15779011
> Comments: Thank you



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mmrains2012 said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

mmrains2012 said:


> Quote:
> Item:Celine Red Luggage Phantom
> Listing Number:301953866982
> Seller:hibenji
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Red-Luggage-Phantom-Tote-Bag-3100-/301953866982?
> Comments:Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Also, is this an older bag?



Phantom is Auth


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: Celine Nano Pebble Leather Crossbody 
Listing Number: 252382205076
Seller: peonypetal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...205076?hash=item3ac326d494:g:wOIAAOSw~oFXJ~wO

Thanks for letting me the other bag was fake! Hopefully, I have better luck with this one.


----------



## Sunnypeng

Item: celine mini luggage in black smooth leather
Seller: robertbautist_56

http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?


----------



## Sunnypeng

Could you please aunthenticate this
Item number: 252382015021
Item: celine mini luggage in black smooth leather
Seller: robertbautist_56

http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?

Thank you * a million


----------



## kittyland06

Ladies, I'm looking for my first Celine Mini Luggage, would you help me check this out?

Item: CÉLINE Tri-color Leather Mini Luggage Brown And Blue Tote Bag
Listing Number: 15596176
Seller: Alicia
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tri-color-mini-luggage-tote-bag-brown-and-blue-15596176/
Comments: The zipper is not Lampo or any other, does it seem weird?

Thank you very much! xoxo


----------



## cathybscloset

Hi everyone! Your authentication expertise would be greatly appreciated:

Item: RARE Celine Belt Bag Leather Gold Hardware Shoulder Strap Black Size Small
Item No.: 322103056385
Seller: clickbyvi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Celine...houlder-Strap-Black-Size-Small-/322103056385?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cathybscloset

cathybscloset said:


> Hi everyone! Your authentication expertise would be greatly appreciated:
> 
> Item: RARE Celine Belt Bag Leather Gold Hardware Shoulder Strap Black Size Small
> Item No.: 322103056385
> Seller: clickbyvi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Celine...houlder-Strap-Black-Size-Small-/322103056385?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Never mind. I've found pictures of this same item in Google images on counterfeit websites.


----------



## ablueteacup

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Let me combine my original post and the photos for your reference.
Thanks very much again.



ablueteacup said:


> Hi ladies, would be super grateful if you could authenticate this Celine small classic for me.
> 
> Item: CÉLINE Classic leather crossbody bag
> Listing Number: 2298122
> Seller: Emma
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2298122.shtml
> 
> I actually already purchased the bag a few months ago but have been reading a lot about fakes and got worried... please help provide some peace of mind! Thanks again.





unoma said:


> I need to see photos of the bag you receive.





ablueteacup said:


> Dear unoma,
> I've attached photos of the bag.
> Again, thanks very much for any help you can give.


----------



## Juicy

Item: CELINE-Black-Trio-Leather-Zipped-Cross-body-Small-Bag
Listing Number: 162065041025
Seller: Evian116
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Black-Trio-Leather-Zipped-Cross-body-Small-Bag-/162065041025?


I've asked for more photos, but from what people can see currently what are the initial thoughts? My biggest concern is how many times its been resisted for not selling considering it seems a reasonable price. 

Thank you


----------



## Lavieestbelle

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


https://mb-select.ecwid.com/#!/Nano-Luggage-CÉLINE/p/64377097/category=15779011
Please see photos.
Thank You Unoma.


----------



## charlottem304

Hi could you please authenticate this bag?

Listing Number: 172195383065

Item: Celine Phantom Pebbled Luggage Listing Number:282032969438

Seller: ahmaclayto_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Phantom-Pebbled-Luggage-/172195383065?nma=true&si=%252F5Ge9UHH9aNv6h%252BpL   DApTfoUjLQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047   675.l2557


----------



## xtine1981

hello, would you kindly authenticate this phantom croc for me please.  

Item: celine phantom croc medium black
Listing Number: 2630673
Seller: Vestiaire Collective seller Irene
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-phantom-leather-handbag-celine-2630673.shtml

thank you so much!!


----------



## aceofspades

Item: Auth CELINE Classic Box Small Shoulder Leather Red

Listing Number: 331852549840

Seller: elady01

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/331852549840

Comments: please authenticate ladies. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunnypeng

Sunnypeng said:


> Could you please aunthenticate this
> Item number: 252382015021
> Item: celine mini luggage in black smooth leather
> Seller: robertbautist_56
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?
> 
> Thank you X a million



Hello Unoma,
   I am reposting because I just got a picture of the serial number, in case it helps. 

Item number: 252382015021
Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black smooth leather
Seller: robertbautist_56
Serial Number: W-CE-2185
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?



Thanks again


----------



## Sunnypeng

Sunnypeng said:


> Hello Unoma,
> I am reposting because I just got a picture of the serial number, in case it helps.
> 
> Item number: 252382015021
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black smooth leather
> Seller: robertbautist_56
> Serial Number: W-CE-2185
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?
> View attachment 3355375
> 
> 
> Thanks again



Just realized that since the auction ended you might be able to see the pics (sorry for the multiple posts, I'm pretty new to posting on this forum


----------



## SakuraSakura

Celine Clutch Pouch 











Thank you kindly.


----------



## msvdpeyl

Hi there,
Can anyone authentic this?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: No idea
Seller: Diordie-Vintage
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine


Thanks!


----------



## rayraykb

Hello everyone! I would greatly appreciate your expertise on this: 

Item: celine nano luggage
Item No.: 201584261954
Seller: leeeeeesa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201584261954?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## npp

Item: Celine Nano

Listing Number: 172203720782

Seller: operahouse2010 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bl...720782?hash=item281824404e:g:hsgAAOSwll1WxaVZ

Comments: Could you please help me authenticate this celine nano. Thank You very much


----------



## MagicalAlice

Item: Trapeze Python Cream/beige Satchel
Listing Number: 15600094
Seller: Cen P
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-creambeige-15600094/?tref=closet
Comments:


Please help to authenticate this, greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mschristie

Item: Mini Belt Bag in Light Taupe Calfskin
Listing Number: 272242506717
Seller: cheryll626
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...506717?hash=item3f62eafbdd:g:iRwAAOSwGotWmN~V
Comments: Hi, could you please help to authenticate this. Thank you so much!


----------



## honey_babee

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Thanks Unoma! The seller refused to provide it, saying I prob won't purchase it anyways, so she's not gonna bother take a photo.


----------



## ccocos

Item: Twisted Cabas small

Listing Number: 141981343730

Seller: sulingy

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/141981343730?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:
the seller told me that she got the bag at "THE MALL MILAN" which is an outlet but has no bill.  I already bought the bag but I am so NOT sure if it is authentic! the colors are so bright.... can you please help me?

THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## sglondon

Hey guys 

Item number 162072640153
eBay link http://m.ebay.com/itm/162072640153
Seller southdw2232
Description Celine nano


----------



## npnpnp

Hi there,
Could you please help me authenticate this

Item: New Celine nano Luggage All black classic Calf leather Small sized mini bag

Listing Number: 162072640153

Seller: southdw2232

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162072640153?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## sglondon

npnpnp said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: New Celine nano Luggage All black classic Calf leather Small sized mini bag
> 
> Listing Number: 162072640153
> 
> Seller: southdw2232
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162072640153?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Already posted this


----------



## npnpnp

sglondon said:


> Already posted this


Oh sorry didnt see that, my bad.


----------



## sglondon

npnpnp said:


> Oh sorry didnt see that, my bad.


No problem
Prob posted at the same time x


----------



## Sunnypeng

sglondon said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Item number 162072640153
> eBay link http://m.ebay.com/itm/162072640153
> Seller southdw2232
> Description Celine nano


I am by no means an expert, but aren't there suppose to be little square metal feet on the bottom?

I took a look at the pictures from the ebay link you posted because I was curious

I could be wrong, some of the minis might not have those feet


----------



## ashlie

Sunnypeng said:


> I am by no means an expert, but aren't there suppose to be little square metal feet on the bottom?
> 
> I took a look at the pictures from the ebay link you posted because I was curious
> 
> I could be wrong, some of the minis might not have those feet




The nano, smallest size, does not have feet FYI haha I know. They get a little confusing. So. Many. Bags. [emoji28] sorry I know I'm not an authenticator. Just letting you know


----------



## ycstar89

Please take a look at this Celine. I don't have a link it's being sold through an Instagram store called luxfashion.


----------



## ycstar89

ycstar89 said:


> Please take a look at this Celine. I don't have a link it's being sold through an Instagram store called luxfashion.





Additional pic


----------



## ycstar89

ycstar89 said:


> Additional pic



Additional pic. Sorry about all post but I keep getting errors when uploading.


----------



## chetwick

Hi! I have purchased this Celine trio, but I feel uncertain about its authenticity.  

Item: CELINE Ladies Cobalt Blue 'Trio' Leather Zipped Cross Body Small Sized Bag
Listing Number: 311608474155
Seller: stuffusell 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-La...ped-Cross-Body-Small-Sized-Bag-/311608474155?

Comments: Let me know if all of the pictures doesn't load or if more pictures are needed!


----------



## Smoothop

sglondon said:


> Already posted this


Fake.


----------



## nikkich

Hi,
would you please help me authenticate this bag if you can. Kind regards


                              Item: Celine bag with golden horse pendant
Seller:http://mojekrpice.hr/doryana-16935
Link:http://mojekrpice.hr/items/torbe-i-novcanici/4713999/rezz-original-celine-crna-torba
Comments: Seller claims it is genuine


----------



## sophie92

Hi please help me authenticate this bag

Item: New Celine nano Luggage All black classic Calf leather Small sized mini bag
Listing Number: 162072640153
Seller: southdw2232
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162072640153?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sglondon

Smoothop said:


> Fake.



Are you one of the authenticators? Xxx


----------



## sophie92

sglondon said:


> Are you one of the authenticators? Xxx



I was wondering this too as I just realised you posted the same ebay link as me and I'm curious to know whether the bag is genuine or fake as well


----------



## bagsfordays19

Thank you very much!


----------



## Smoothop

sglondon said:


> Are you one of the authenticators? Xxx


No I am not an official authenticator but own several Nano's.


----------



## sglondon

Item 172211736983
Seller krilando0
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/172211736983
Desc: Celine nano tote. 

the seller says she can't take a picture of the series tags as its hard to take a picture of it inside the bag.


----------



## Marionuy

Hi awesome people, please authenticate

Item:Celine nano
Listing no: 322112546301
Seller:kate.r

Link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-blac...546301?hash=item4aff6765fd:g:~7wAAOSwIzNXPARI

Thank you


----------



## Sunnypeng

Item: celine nano luggage
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231949481905
Seller: trughfsg
Item number 231949481905


----------



## Sunnypeng

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marionuy

Hi awesome people, please authenticate

Item:Celine nano
Listing no: 322112546301
Seller:kate.r

Link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-blac...546301?hash=item4aff6765fd:g:~7wAAOSwIzNXPARI

Thank you


----------



## nansie

Hi Everyone,

Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!

Item: CÉLINE TRIO BAG IN AZUR
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Deluxe Consignment in Toronto
Link: http://www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com/super-rare-celine-trio-bag-in-azur/
Comments:


----------



## Marionuy

Hi unoma 
I hope you are having a fabulous week! Please authenticate this Celine Nano 

Item no: 32112546301
Seller name: *kate.r
Description: Celine black Nano shoulder bag
URL:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-black-nano-shoulder-bag-/322112546301?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Smoothop

sglondon said:


> Item 172211736983
> Seller krilando0
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/172211736983
> Desc: Celine nano tote.
> 
> the seller says she can't take a picture of the series tags as its hard to take a picture of it inside the bag.


I see the seller has ended the listing...however there was also a direct button link to PayPal payment in the description of the bag. This is fraud as it takes you out of the eBay protection motor and site..a dishonest thing to do.


----------



## mzbrown1103

Hello, can someone authenticate this bag?  Thanks!
Item number:162075993931
Item:Auth Celine Mini luggage Tricolor citron black white calf leather mini 2015
seller:southdw2232

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-M...993931?hash=item25bc7b674b:g:aOwAAOSwve5XOG6-


----------



## Sarahglasser

Hi, could someone authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Item: Celine box bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CLASSIC-BOX-BAG-IN-BLACK-PYTHON-SNAKESKIN-/191877289111?
Seller: jkay07
Item number: 191877289111


----------



## sglondon

Smoothop said:


> I see the seller has ended the listing...however there was also a direct button link to PayPal payment in the description of the bag. This is fraud as it takes you out of the eBay protection motor and site..a dishonest thing to do.



Ah I see thanks for the advice xx I didn't buy as it looks off to me so I have given it a pass I think il just buy one in store saves me the hassle and you can choose the exact colour and leather you want xxx


----------



## anniekins127

Hi there, can someone please authenticate this mini Belt bag? Seems a bit too good to be true. Thanks. 

http://r.ebay.com/pCr6G2


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: Celine authentic black nano luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Pucci3985
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m306432532/
Comments: Seller doesn't have tags but says they will included the authenticity report from ******************.


----------



## mamorgan

Hello everyone! Can you please help me authenticate these sunglasses?


Item: Celine CL 41026 sunglasses black
Listing Number: 301959679648
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-CL-41026-Black-Sunglasses-/301959679648?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
Comments:
Seller: 6198083055

I submitted an offer for $180 and they accepted the offer and now I'm a little scared that they might not be real. I asked the seller if I would be able to meet with them instead of having them shipped because I live so close and they agreed. I'm supposed to be meeting them up today &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Axtrid

Hello ladies, 

I finally received this bag and able to take better pictures, can someone kindly authenticate this bag for me , much appreciated.

the zipper and the hardware are coated with the same color as the bag, so I don't see a zipper marking, I am not sure if this is a fake , very nervous about this.


----------



## Axtrid

here are more photos


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Hi! If someone could authenticate this I'd greatly appreciate it! It says it's coming from singapore but the seller has great feedback

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...116275?hash=item35feeb8bb3:g:lmIAAOSwjMJXC1Or

Listing: 231910116275


Seller: watchlibrary_manila

Thank you so much!


----------



## Smoothop

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Celine authentic black nano luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Pucci3985
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m306432532/
> Comments: Seller doesn't have tags but says they will included the authenticity report from ******************.
> 
> View attachment 3361703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361705
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361707


Why would the seller say she hasn't got the tags when they are clearly shown in the inside pocket in the first picture on the website link you posted? The seller has also sold fake Célines on eBay under the same name. Check it out.


----------



## npnpnp

Item: celine luggage tote

Listing Number: 182141079456

seller: x23njc

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-To...079456?hash=item2a68744fa0:g:FJEAAOSwfY9XQEHW

Comments: Could you help me authenticate this pls? It's too cheap to be real but the seller seems genuine. Thanks


----------



## Celine2013

Item: trio bag celine noir 
Number: I'm sorry to the site where I found the bag he uses no number for the objects for sale.
Seller: CELINE
Link: 
https://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/969567875.htm?ca=12_s

comment: Hello, I have to buy this bag tomorrow Hand delivery via the site but I would be safe And some not buy a fake, Help me please. 
I thank you in advance.
http://www.noelshack.com/#


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Smoothop said:


> Why would the seller say she hasn't got the tags when they are clearly shown in the inside pocket in the first picture on the website link you posted? The seller has also sold fake Célines on eBay under the same name. Check it out.


Thank you, I will!


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Celine Nano Pebble Leather Crossbody
> Listing Number: 252382205076
> Seller: peonypetal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...205076?hash=item3ac326d494:g:wOIAAOSw~oFXJ~wO
> 
> Thanks for letting me the other bag was fake! Hopefully, I have better luck with this one.



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Sunnypeng said:


> Item: celine mini luggage in black smooth leather
> Seller: robertbautist_56
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

kittyland06 said:


> Ladies, I'm looking for my first Celine Mini Luggage, would you help me check this out?
> 
> Item: CÉLINE Tri-color Leather Mini Luggage Brown And Blue Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 15596176
> Seller: Alicia
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tri-color-mini-luggage-tote-bag-brown-and-blue-15596176/
> Comments: The zipper is not Lampo or any other, does it seem weird?
> 
> Thank you very much! xoxo



Tri Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

ablueteacup said:


> Let me combine my original post and the photos for your reference.
> Thanks very much again.



Red Mini Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

Lavieestbelle said:


> https://mb-select.ecwid.com/#!/Nano-Luggage-CÉLINE/p/64377097/category=15779011
> Please see photos.
> Thank You Unoma.



Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

charlottem304 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Listing Number: 172195383065
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Pebbled Luggage Listing Number:282032969438
> 
> Seller: ahmaclayto_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Phantom-Pebbled-Luggage-/172195383065?nma=true&si=%252F5Ge9UHH9aNv6h%252BpL   DApTfoUjLQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047   675.l2557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354558
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354561
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354562
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354563



Auction Link and the bag you posted isnt the same item.


----------



## unoma

xtine1981 said:


> hello, would you kindly authenticate this phantom croc for me please.
> 
> Item: celine phantom croc medium black
> Listing Number: 2630673
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective seller Irene
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-phantom-leather-handbag-celine-2630673.shtml
> 
> thank you so much!!



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Item: Auth CELINE Classic Box Small Shoulder Leather Red
> 
> Listing Number: 331852549840
> 
> Seller: elady01
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/331852549840
> 
> Comments: please authenticate ladies. Thanks in advance!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Sunnypeng said:


> Hello Unoma,
> I am reposting because I just got a picture of the serial number, in case it helps.
> 
> Item number: 252382015021
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black smooth leather
> Seller: robertbautist_56
> Serial Number: W-CE-2185
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?
> View attachment 3355375
> 
> 
> Thanks again



Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Sunnypeng said:


> Just realized that since the auction ended you might be able to see the pics (sorry for the multiple posts, I'm pretty new to posting on this forum
> View attachment 3355385
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355393



Please no need to repost your request. I hope you didnt buy the bag. It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

rayraykb said:


> Hello everyone! I would greatly appreciate your expertise on this:
> 
> Item: celine nano luggage
> Item No.: 201584261954
> Seller: leeeeeesa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201584261954?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

rayraykb said:


> Hello everyone! I would greatly appreciate your expertise on this:
> 
> Item: celine nano luggage
> Item No.: 201584261954
> Seller: leeeeeesa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201584261954?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

npp said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> 
> Listing Number: 172203720782
> 
> Seller: operahouse2010
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bl...720782?hash=item281824404e:g:hsgAAOSwll1WxaVZ
> 
> Comments: Could you please help me authenticate this celine nano. Thank You very much



Ask for clear zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

SakuraSakura said:


> Celine Clutch Pouch
> 
> View attachment 3355857
> 
> View attachment 3355859
> View attachment 3355860
> View attachment 3355861
> View attachment 3355862
> 
> View attachment 3355864
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

MagicalAlice said:


> Item: Trapeze Python Cream/beige Satchel
> Listing Number: 15600094
> Seller: Cen P
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-creambeige-15600094/?tref=closet
> Comments:
> 
> 
> Please help to authenticate this, greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Ask for serial number,all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mschristie said:


> Item: Mini Belt Bag in Light Taupe Calfskin
> Listing Number: 272242506717
> Seller: cheryll626
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...506717?hash=item3f62eafbdd:g:iRwAAOSwGotWmN~V
> Comments: Hi, could you please help to authenticate this. Thank you so much!


Ask for serial number,all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Thanks Unoma! The seller refused to provide it, saying I prob won't purchase it anyways, so she's not gonna bother take a photo.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Item number 162072640153
> eBay link http://m.ebay.com/itm/162072640153
> Seller southdw2232
> Description Celine nano



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ycstar89 said:


> Please take a look at this Celine. I don't have a link it's being sold through an Instagram store called luxfashion.





ycstar89 said:


> Additional pic





ycstar89 said:


> Additional pic. Sorry about all post but I keep getting errors when uploading.


Ask for serial number,all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Marionuy said:


> Hi awesome people, please authenticate
> 
> Item:Celine nano
> Listing no: 322112546301
> Seller:kate.r
> 
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-blac...546301?hash=item4aff6765fd:g:~7wAAOSwIzNXPARI
> 
> Thank you


Nano looks off. Please ask for clear photos of zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

Sunnypeng said:


> Item: celine nano luggage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231949481905
> Seller: trughfsg
> Item number 231949481905



Link has been removed


----------



## unoma

nansie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item: CÉLINE TRIO BAG IN AZUR
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Deluxe Consignment in Toronto
> Link: http://www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com/super-rare-celine-trio-bag-in-azur/
> Comments:


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mzbrown1103 said:


> Hello, can someone authenticate this bag?  Thanks!
> Item number:162075993931
> Item:Auth Celine Mini luggage Tricolor citron black white calf leather mini 2015
> seller:southdw2232
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-M...993931?hash=item25bc7b674b:g:aOwAAOSwve5XOG6-



Tri Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Sarahglasser said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine box bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CLASSIC-BOX-BAG-IN-BLACK-PYTHON-SNAKESKIN-/191877289111?
> Seller: jkay07
> Item number: 191877289111



Serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

anniekins127 said:


> Hi there, can someone please authenticate this mini Belt bag? Seems a bit too good to be true. Thanks.
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/pCr6G2



Pls always use the correct format.
Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Celine authentic black nano luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Pucci3985
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m306432532/
> Comments: Seller doesn't have tags but says they will included the authenticity report from ******************.
> 
> View attachment 3361703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361705
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361707



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Axtrid said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I finally received this bag and able to take better pictures, can someone kindly authenticate this bag for me , much appreciated.
> 
> the zipper and the hardware are coated with the same color as the bag, so I don't see a zipper marking, I am not sure if this is a fake , very nervous about this.





Axtrid said:


> here are more photos



Auction link


----------



## unoma

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Hi! If someone could authenticate this I'd greatly appreciate it! It says it's coming from singapore but the seller has great feedback
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...116275?hash=item35feeb8bb3:g:lmIAAOSwjMJXC1Or
> 
> Listing: 231910116275
> 
> 
> Seller: watchlibrary_manila
> 
> Thank you so much!



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

npnpnp said:


> Item: celine luggage tote
> 
> Listing Number: 182141079456
> 
> seller: x23njc
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-To...079456?hash=item2a68744fa0:g:FJEAAOSwfY9XQEHW
> 
> Comments: Could you help me authenticate this pls? It's too cheap to be real but the seller seems genuine. Thanks



Fake


----------



## Lavieestbelle

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Celine2013 said:


> Item: trio bag celine noir
> Number: I'm sorry to the site where I found the bag he uses no number for the objects for sale.
> Seller: CELINE
> Link:
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/969567875.htm?ca=12_s
> 
> comment: Hello, I have to buy this bag tomorrow Hand delivery via the site but I would be safe And some not buy a fake, Help me please.
> I thank you in advance.
> http://www.noelshack.com/#



Your link isnt opening


----------



## unoma

Lavieestbelle said:


>


----------



## aceofspades

Item: NEW Celine Women's Handbag - Trotteur/Black - Small 

Listing Number: 351683339125

Seller: Blinq

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/351683339125

Hi I purchased this and I just received it in the mail.  Here are some pictures that I took, please let me know what you think.  The made in is hard to photograph but let me know and I'll try again.  Thanks Unoma!


----------



## aceofspades

unoma said:


> Auth




Thanks so much Unoma!!


----------



## malika123

Please authenticate sounds to good to be true so probably is 

Item: celine nano black
Listing number: 182142909888
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182142909888

Thank you


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Item: NEW Celine Women's Handbag - Trotteur/Black - Small
> 
> Listing Number: 351683339125
> 
> Seller: Blinq
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/351683339125
> 
> Hi I purchased this and I just received it in the mail.  Here are some pictures that I took, please let me know what you think.  The made in is hard to photograph but let me know and I'll try again.  Thanks Unoma!
> 
> View attachment 3363263
> View attachment 3363265
> View attachment 3363266
> View attachment 3363273
> View attachment 3363274



Looks ok but need to see serial number


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Thanks so much Unoma!!


----------



## unoma

malika123 said:


> Please authenticate sounds to good to be true so probably is
> 
> Item: celine nano black
> Listing number: 182142909888
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182142909888
> 
> Thank you



Nano is a Fake


----------



## Sunnypeng

Firstly, thank you.
Secondly, could you let me know how you know? I don't doubt you but since I won the auction, I have to explain to ebay in order to return the bag. One thing I noticed was the serial number tab was rounded.

Thanks!

Edit: this is for the celine mini from earlier.  

Hello Unoma,
I am reposting because I just got a picture of the serial number, in case it helps. 

Item number: 252382015021
Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black smooth leather
Seller: robertbautist_56
Serial Number: W-CE-2185
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?
Attachment 3355375

Thanks again 




Black Mini is a Fake


----------



## urbanshark

Hello,
Can you help me to identify this bag?Thanks a lot to everyone in advance!
Item: 222122906424
Seller name: kristala2014
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...906424?hash=item33b78e9338:g:7bsAAOSwAahXPbk7
Description: Celine classic box bag


----------



## aceofspades

unoma said:


> Looks ok but need to see serial number





aceofspades said:


> Item: NEW Celine Women's Handbag - Trotteur/Black - Small
> 
> Listing Number: 351683339125
> 
> Seller: Blinq
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/351683339125
> 
> Hi I purchased this and I just received it in the mail.  Here are some pictures that I took, please let me know what you think.  The made in is hard to photograph but let me know and I'll try again.  Thanks Unoma!
> 
> View attachment 3363263
> View attachment 3363265
> View attachment 3363266
> View attachment 3363273
> View attachment 3363274




Hi Unoma, I tried my best to get the serial number but its quite difficult.  This is the best I can do so far without natural lighting.  Please let me know, I really appreciate it.


----------



## nansie

unoma said:


> Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma - thanks for your reply. Attached!


----------



## unoma

Sunnypeng said:


> Firstly, thank you.
> Secondly, could you let me know how you know? I don't doubt you but since I won the auction, I have to explain to ebay in order to return the bag. One thing I noticed was the serial number tab was rounded.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: this is for the celine mini from earlier.
> 
> Hello Unoma,
> I am reposting because I just got a picture of the serial number, in case it helps.
> 
> Item number: 252382015021
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black smooth leather
> Seller: robertbautist_56
> Serial Number: W-CE-2185
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252382015021?
> Attachment 3355375
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Black Mini is a Fake




If you paid with paypal, open a dispute saying it is a Fake. Paypal might ask you to either return the bag for a refund or provide information that it is a Fake.
One of these company can help you with that.

http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

urbanshark said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me to identify this bag?Thanks a lot to everyone in advance!
> Item: 222122906424
> Seller name: kristala2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bo...906424?hash=item33b78e9338:g:7bsAAOSwAahXPbk7
> Description: Celine classic box bag



Serial number,all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Hi Unoma, I tried my best to get the serial number but its quite difficult.  This is the best I can do so far without natural lighting.  Please let me know, I really appreciate it.



Auth


----------



## unoma

nansie said:


> Hi Unoma - thanks for your reply. Attached!



Trio is Auth


----------



## urbanshark

unoma said:


> Serial number,all imprint and zipper marking


Thank you Unoma! I will not bid for this bag because I found one of the picture of the bag in another auction which is more older in ebay.Probably the bag is fake and also the seller doesn't reply on request for the condition and receipt of the bag.I sent few questions and receive only reply " how much can you pay?" I don't want to buy anything from this seller.
Thank you once again and all the best for you!


----------



## aceofspades

unoma said:


> Auth




Hi Unoma, thanks so much!  I'm so grateful for your expertise and I really appreciate everything you do for us!


----------



## emilu

Hello authenticators 
Can you please assist?
Name: Celine cabas
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272250628669 
Listing number 272250628669

Thanks in advance


----------



## santalie

HI
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag

Item: Celine Trapeze Multicolour Small Bag
Listing Number: 152100017248
Seller: parnupong1980
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152100017248?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## meganka

Dear all, I have been reading about the logo hardware of the box bag should have an arch shape rather than flat. However, I just checked my box which was purchased two-three years ago in Paris, the logo hardware is flat?!!!! I was so surprised to see this! May I know is my bag authentic? Has Celine changed the hardware in these years?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is my hot pink box 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is what I read which should be authentic. Please help to clear my dizzy head >_<


----------



## npnpnp

Hey Unoma, I'm still on the hunt for a celine nano, could you please help me authenticate this one.

Name: Celine nano
Seller: bushie7
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...221988?hash=item3f638e7c64:g:BhsAAOSwzgRWyf1R
Listing number: 272253221988


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nansie

unoma said:


> Trio is Auth


Thank you!!!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Thanks for your reply Unoma!


----------



## ablueteacup

unoma said:


> Red Mini Box is Auth


Thanks so much Unoma!


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Hi Unoma, thanks so much!  I'm so grateful for your expertise and I really appreciate everything you do for us!


----------



## unoma

urbanshark said:


> Thank you Unoma! I will not bid for this bag because I found one of the picture of the bag in another auction which is more older in ebay.Probably the bag is fake and also the seller doesn't reply on request for the condition and receipt of the bag.I sent few questions and receive only reply " how much can you pay?" I don't want to buy anything from this seller.
> Thank you once again and all the best for you!



Ok


----------



## unoma

emilu said:


> Hello authenticators
> Can you please assist?
> Name: Celine cabas
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272250628669
> Listing number 272250628669
> 
> Thanks in advance



Cabas is Auth


----------



## unoma

santalie said:


> HI
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Multicolour Small Bag
> Listing Number: 152100017248
> Seller: parnupong1980
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152100017248?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you!



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

npnpnp said:


> Hey Unoma, I'm still on the hunt for a celine nano, could you please help me authenticate this one.
> 
> Name: Celine nano
> Seller: bushie7
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...221988?hash=item3f638e7c64:g:BhsAAOSwzgRWyf1R
> Listing number: 272253221988
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking.
Ps
Seller sold a Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

nansie said:


> Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

mzbrown1103 said:


> Thanks for your reply Unoma!


----------



## OKaf

Hi ladies,

I recently received a Céline phantom and was hoping you could authenticate it for me. There is no listing as I have it here physically, but I have attached the photos.


----------



## eddy223

Item: vintage Celine backpack 
Listing Number: Reference : 2557580
Seller: a. 
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/black-leather-backpack-celine-2557580.shtml
Comments: bought this backpack from vestiare collective and I received it today. More pictures can be seen here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3rsWP6q7gcpWnZJMHM0OVpVNFE

I could not find a serial tag on the inside of the bag, which to me is pretty fishy. Also, the backpack straps are quite stiff and have an odd shape to them, as if they were creased or something? Also, the e on Céline does not have an accent... I read online that some vintage bags do not because of some branding changes but just thought that was odd and it was my first sign of "uh oh" 

Thank you for your help, and I apologize if this is not the correct format to post! It's my first time on this forum


----------



## bweelublub

Item: Authentic Celine Tri-color TRAPEZE

Listing Number: 

Seller: adadkny

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...365164?hash=item2a68e37b6c:g:mrIAAOSwQaJXRx7o

Comments: Hi purse experts, it is my first post. I am interested in this Celine Trapeze, can you please help me to authenticate?

I truly appreciate your advice!


----------



## emilu

unoma said:


> Cabas is Auth




Thank you!


----------



## omgnancy

No auction, purchased it from Posh.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Dune (pebbled leather)
Poshmark link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-Celine-Nano-Pebble-Leather-in-Dune-5660f0f43c6f9fdc71000d00

Addtl pics of my own:


----------



## Ialfaro77

Hello there! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this celine! 


Item:Celine-Phantom-Handbag-10-x11-x12-Excellent-Condition
Listing Number:131829148308
Seller: reddy_neravetla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131829148308?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## hawaii2484

Good afternoon, TPF,

Would an authenticator please be willing to look at this Céline Micro listing on Overstock.com?  

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ndbag-in-Black-Calfskin/11807650/product.html

The company is unwilling to provide additional information regarding authenticity, per the email answer I received from them.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!

Kindly,
hawaii2484


----------



## quinna

Hello, could you please double check this Trapeze listing? Thanks so much!
Item: Celine Black Women Bag Yellow Sides...
Listing number: 182145433088
Seller: prolenny
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182145433088
Comments: I have provided a few more pictures, and I can provide more of necessary. Thanks!


----------



## Smoothop

hawaii2484 said:


> Good afternoon, TPF,
> 
> Would an authenticator please be willing to look at this Céline Micro listing on Overstock.com?
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ndbag-in-Black-Calfskin/11807650/product.html
> 
> The company is unwilling to provide additional information regarding authenticity, per the email answer I received from them.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!
> 
> Kindly,
> hawaii2484


Overstock.com sells replica/counterfeit bags. Keep well away.


----------



## ashlie

Smoothop said:


> Overstock.com sells replica/counterfeit bags. Keep well away.


Hello Unoma! I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate the celine micro luggage for me. Thank you so much! 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage - Light Burgundy - Brand New w/ tags
Listing number: 222114540580
Seller: vickster954
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...540580?hash=item33b70eec24:g:A4gAAOSw3mpXJVNa


----------



## fashion16

Ladies- I bought this bag from yoogis closet about 2 months ago. My initial reaction when I took the bag out of the box is that it felt a little rubbery and didn't have that yummy leather smell but I loved it so much I didn't think  much of it. Now it is starting to bug me. I want to ensure it is real as I have been comparing the details to various "how to authenticate a Celine" websites and a few things concern me. FYI- drummed leather with micro suede (not real suede) lining. Please help!!


----------



## Cartier LOVE

Hello!  I would be grateful if you could let me know whether this Horizontal Cabas is authentic. Thank you in advance 

Item : CELINE LARGE LAMBSKIN TOTE BAG $1515

Listing number : 121998222643

Seller : cafee06

Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/121998222643?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=9f25c3dab4c3498080f0fa0e71b4e924&_mwBanner=1

Comments : The seller sent me four additional photos of the serial number and tags (included below) and said the bag was purchased at Nordstrom.


----------



## Cartier LOVE

Referring to my post above. More photos :


----------



## unoma

bweelublub said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Tri-color TRAPEZE
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> Seller: adadkny
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...365164?hash=item2a68e37b6c:g:mrIAAOSwQaJXRx7o
> 
> Comments: Hi purse experts, it is my first post. I am interested in this Celine Trapeze, can you please help me to authenticate?
> 
> I truly appreciate your advice!



Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

emilu said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

omgnancy said:


> No auction, purchased it from Posh.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Dune (pebbled leather)
> Poshmark link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-Celine-Nano-Pebble-Leather-in-Dune-5660f0f43c6f9fdc71000d00
> 
> Addtl pics of my own:



Serial number


----------



## unoma

OKaf said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I recently received a Céline phantom and was hoping you could authenticate it for me. There is no listing as I have it here physically, but I have attached the photos.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Ialfaro77 said:


> Hello there! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this celine!
> 
> 
> Item:Celine-Phantom-Handbag-10-x11-x12-Excellent-Condition
> Listing Number:131829148308
> Seller: reddy_neravetla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131829148308?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

hawaii2484 said:


> Good afternoon, TPF,
> 
> Would an authenticator please be willing to look at this Céline Micro listing on Overstock.com?
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ndbag-in-Black-Calfskin/11807650/product.html
> 
> The company is unwilling to provide additional information regarding authenticity, per the email answer I received from them.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!
> 
> Kindly,
> hawaii2484



Mini is a Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

quinna said:


> Hello, could you please double check this Trapeze listing? Thanks so much!
> Item: Celine Black Women Bag Yellow Sides...
> Listing number: 182145433088
> Seller: prolenny
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182145433088
> Comments: I have provided a few more pictures, and I can provide more of necessary. Thanks!



Auth


----------



## quinna

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Hello Unoma! I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate the celine micro luggage for me. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage - Light Burgundy - Brand New w/ tags
> Listing number: 222114540580
> Seller: vickster954
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...540580?hash=item33b70eec24:g:A4gAAOSw3mpXJVNa



Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

fashion16 said:


> Ladies- I bought this bag from yoogis closet about 2 months ago. My initial reaction when I took the bag out of the box is that it felt a little rubbery and didn't have that yummy leather smell but I loved it so much I didn't think  much of it. Now it is starting to bug me. I want to ensure it is real as I have been comparing the details to various "how to authenticate a Celine" websites and a few things concern me. FYI- drummed leather with micro suede (not real suede) lining. Please help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368183
> View attachment 3368184
> View attachment 3368185
> View attachment 3368186
> View attachment 3368187
> View attachment 3368188
> View attachment 3368189
> View attachment 3368190
> View attachment 3368191


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

cartier love said:


> hello!  I would be grateful if you could let me know whether this horizontal cabas is authentic. Thank you in advance
> 
> item : Celine large lambskin tote bag $1515
> 
> listing number : 121998222643
> 
> seller : Cafee06
> 
> link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/121998222643?sojtags=bu=bu&euid=9f25c3dab4c3498080f0fa0e71b4e924&_mwbanner=1
> 
> comments : The seller sent me four additional photos of the serial number and tags (included below) and said the bag was purchased at nordstrom.





cartier love said:


> referring to my post above. More photos :



Auth


----------



## Cartier LOVE

Thank you unoma! [emoji4]


----------



## ashlie

unoma said:


> Not enough photos




Okay thank you so much for your time. I will contact the seller and ask for additional photos


----------



## omgnancy

unoma said:


> Serial number



https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B53d7sDLVmuORGJJUjhtN0tXcFk

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B53d7sDLVmuOTktfT29YQ05hLU0

Thank you!


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate

item: Celine mini luggage
seller: mneostewart
listing #: 272252570588
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272252570588


I have additional photos


----------



## hobogirl77

one more


----------



## mMmQ

Item: Celine Classic Box
Listing Number:191875999338
Seller:yuyinuk_z0iulzrin
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191875999...7677a384b11&bu=44144850623&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: I received this bag today and immediately I feel it's a fake... Should have known better since there is no celine box matching this one in the reference thread... A warning sign I ignored...
I have to admit it is a better fake which for me was harder to identify in the pictures in the listing (or maybe I'm just too stupid). I now need you ladys' opinions in order to have more evidence for me to build a case against this seller. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## ashlie

unoma said:


> Not enough photos




The seller sent me 5 more photos. Thank you so much!!


----------



## silvana515

Item:Celine-Trapeze-Handbag-
Listing Number:131808406534
Seller: doclax2011 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/13180840653

Can you please authenticate this trapeze bag for me?


----------



## silvana515




----------



## silvana515




----------



## silvana515




----------



## silvana515




----------



## silvana515




----------



## silvana515




----------



## silvana515




----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this handbag for me?  Thank you

item: celine luggage
item#/: 252409017977
seller: gloria1-uk
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252409017977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jackosabel

Item: Celine nano luggage tricolor. 
Seller: Glamourbox_boutique
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BGBWD5YPWYtfGIuDD2oEPFJWCN65OhpWkESXKw0/?hl=en

Hello dear,  please please please help me authenticate this nano luggage i am so interested in buying this,  but I'm having doubts since she is giving it to. me at a lpw price though it is a preloved and there are signs of usage.  Thank you so much!  I highly appreciate it.  More power TPF.


----------



## jackosabel




----------



## seven_haha

Need help with this celine nano bag. 

Item: Authentic Celine Tri-color Orange Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag Brand New
Listing Number: 252404598814
Seller: authenticlovers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...598814?hash=item3ac47c881e:g:ZVQAAOSw3mpXEvMR

Comments: Really like this bag! Please help to authenticate it! Thank you very much! I do appreciate it!


----------



## allgirl562

Hi I hope I'm doing this correctly. Can someone please help me with authenticating these sunglasses? Thank you. 


https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-tortoise-sunglasses-572fea235a49d0f483011411


The seller is eruckman18


Thanks again!


----------



## allgirl562

Quote: Please authenticate. Thank you. 
        Item: Celine sunglasses 
 Listing Number:  1
 Seller: eruckman18
 Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-tortoise-sunglasses-572fea235a49d0f483011411
 Comments: I apologize for my previous comment. I hope this is the correct format. Thank you very much.


----------



## KieleeC

Hello may I have this authenticated please 

Item name: $3600.00 Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Black Beige Ivory Leather Handbag Tote Bag
Item number: 391467694408
Site: Ebay
Seller: tamparobin
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3600-00-Aut...sh=item5b254af948:g:I4IAAOSwoJZXSJTC#viTabs_0

Thank you Ladies for your help xx


----------



## KieleeC

And also if you don't mind, I'm looking at this Celine too.

Item name: CELINE Beige Gray Pebbled Leather Micro Luggage Tote Bag
Item number: 112012209439
Site: Ebay
Seller: shopmaterialworld 
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112012209439?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Really appreciate your expertise and help xx


----------



## sglondon

Item number: 272252025749
Seller: highendoffers
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/272252025749


----------



## sglondon

sglondon said:


> Item number: 272252025749
> Seller: highendoffers
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/272252025749



Serial tag


----------



## Jacqo

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Indigo Blue
Listing Number: AT-0154 CU-0164
Seller: dulcet luxury
Link: https://www.instagram.com/dulcet.luxury/
Comments: Hi I have recently purchased the bag from a private reseller. Could you help authenticate it?

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/library/Celine%20Micro%20Luggage

Thank you!


----------



## emilybarrett

Hi there! I could really use some help with this authentication!

Item name: AUTHENTIC CELINE SMALL PHANTOM LUGGAGE CROCO BAG TOTE
Item number: 252401283861
Site: Ebay
Seller: davye2014
Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here is a link to more pictures! 
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhSUpGOXJOREQtbkk&usp=sharing

I sent to an authentication company, but they won't get back to me so I'm very concerned. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## honey_babee

honey_babee said:


> Item: Blogger Celine Tricolour Large Trapeze Calfskin Shoulder Bag Brown Grey Black
> Listing Number: 162051486684
> Seller: shopcindys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blogger-Cel...486684?hash=item25bb0573dc:g:JPkAAOSwqYBWpqiT
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!!



Here are the additional images requested:
s33.postimg.org/8puzy8oku/image.jpg
s33.postimg.org/dxg32p566/image.jpg
s33.postimg.org/k4doxmwry/image.jpg


----------



## hawaii2484

Smoothop said:


> Overstock.com sells replica/counterfeit bags. Keep well away.


Thank you!


----------



## coutured

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag that I just purchased from Tradesy? This is my first-ever high-end designer bag purchase and I'm really nervous! I hope Tradesy is ok to post on here?

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Mini Black Cross Body Bag
Listing Number: 16141963
Seller: cecile un
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-black-16141963/


----------



## Helloanna

Item: Celine nano luggage in elephant grey
Listing number: 282055372183
Seller: exco5
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282055372183?_mwBanner=1

Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

quinna said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

Cartier LOVE said:


> Thank you unoma! [emoji4]


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Okay thank you so much for your time. I will contact the seller and ask for additional photos



Ok


----------



## unoma

omgnancy said:


> No auction, purchased it from Posh.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Dune (pebbled leather)
> Poshmark link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-Celine-Nano-Pebble-Leather-in-Dune-5660f0f43c6f9fdc71000d00
> 
> Addtl pics of my own:





omgnancy said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B53d7sDLVmuORGJJUjhtN0tXcFk
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B53d7sDLVmuOTktfT29YQ05hLU0
> 
> Thank you!



Pls next time ALWAYS include auction link when posting additional photos.

Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> item: Celine mini luggage
> seller: mneostewart
> listing #: 272252570588
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272252570588
> 
> 
> I have additional photos





hobogirl77 said:


> one more



Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

mMmQ said:


> Item: Celine Classic Box
> Listing Number:191875999338
> Seller:yuyinuk_z0iulzrin
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191875999...7677a384b11&bu=44144850623&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: I received this bag today and immediately I feel it's a fake... Should have known better since there is no celine box matching this one in the reference thread... A warning sign I ignored...
> I have to admit it is a better fake which for me was harder to identify in the pictures in the listing (or maybe I'm just too stupid). I now need you ladys' opinions in order to have more evidence for me to build a case against this seller. Many thanks for your help.



Looks off but post photos of the bag you received included clear photos of all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> The seller sent me 5 more photos. Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369841
> View attachment 3369842
> View attachment 3369843
> View attachment 3369844
> View attachment 3369845



Photos are too large. Please post photos in a photo bucket and post the link here.
I would like to see serial number , zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

silvana515 said:


>





silvana515 said:


>





silvana515 said:


>





silvana515 said:


>





silvana515 said:


>





silvana515 said:


>



Auction link and serial number isnt working


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this handbag for me?  Thank you
> 
> item: celine luggage
> item#/: 252409017977
> seller: gloria1-uk
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252409017977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## hobogirl77

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


 


Thank you!


----------



## unoma

jackosabel said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage tricolor.
> Seller: Glamourbox_boutique
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BGBWD5YPWYtfGIuDD2oEPFJWCN65OhpWkESXKw0/?hl=en
> 
> Hello dear,  please please please help me authenticate this nano luggage i am so interested in buying this,  but I'm having doubts since she is giving it to. me at a lpw price though it is a preloved and there are signs of usage.  Thank you so much!  I highly appreciate it.  More power TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160601/f37f640c958fd455f616dc32bdeb27d5.jpg][/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="jackosabel, post: 30283517"][ATTACH]3370336[/ATTACH]
> [IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160601/98107cd6c879ee7468f0926c6e053666.jpg



Looks good


----------



## unoma

seven_haha said:


> Need help with this celine nano bag.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Tri-color Orange Leather Nano Tote Cross Body Bag Brand New
> Listing Number: 252404598814
> Seller: authenticlovers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...598814?hash=item3ac47c881e:g:ZVQAAOSw3mpXEvMR
> 
> Comments: Really like this bag! Please help to authenticate it! Thank you very much! I do appreciate it!



Auth


----------



## unoma

KieleeC said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated please
> 
> Item name: $3600.00 Auth CELINE Mini Luggage Black Beige Ivory Leather Handbag Tote Bag
> Item number: 391467694408
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: tamparobin
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3600-00-Aut...sh=item5b254af948:g:I4IAAOSwoJZXSJTC#viTabs_0
> 
> Thank you Ladies for your help xx



Auth


----------



## unoma

KieleeC said:


> And also if you don't mind, I'm looking at this Celine too.
> 
> Item name: CELINE Beige Gray Pebbled Leather Micro Luggage Tote Bag
> Item number: 112012209439
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112012209439?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Really appreciate your expertise and help xx



Auth


----------



## unoma

emilybarrett said:


> Hi there! I could really use some help with this authentication!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC CELINE SMALL PHANTOM LUGGAGE CROCO BAG TOTE
> Item number: 252401283861
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: davye2014
> Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here is a link to more pictures!
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhSUpGOXJOREQtbkk&usp=sharing
> 
> I sent to an authentication company, but they won't get back to me so I'm very concerned.
> Thank you so much!



Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Here are the additional images requested:
> s33.postimg.org/8puzy8oku/image.jpg
> s33.postimg.org/dxg32p566/image.jpg
> s33.postimg.org/k4doxmwry/image.jpg



Auth


----------



## unoma

coutured said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag that I just purchased from Tradesy? This is my first-ever high-end designer bag purchase and I'm really nervous! I hope Tradesy is ok to post on here?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Mini Black Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 16141963
> Seller: cecile un
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-black-16141963/



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Helloanna said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage in elephant grey
> Listing number: 282055372183
> Seller: exco5
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282055372183?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you so much!



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## emilybarrett

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake


Thank you sooo much! I will return it.


----------



## honey_babee

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## chrunchy

Could you help me authenticate this Celine Nano, please? 

Item: Celine Nano 
Listing Number: 2620465
Seller: SAN
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...e-leder-cross-body-tashe-celine-2620465.shtml
Comments: Additional pictures.





















Thank you in advance.


----------



## coutured

Item: Celine Nano
Listing number
Seller: kbchandler
Item number: n/a
Link: https://bnc.lt/m/kkN85DmTUt

This Celine is from Poshmark. Here are some pics she sent me personally including receipt.


----------



## t3ssa19

I just purchase my first celine nano from overstock. I have strong suspicions that its a replica. Should I cancel my order. There's the sloppy zipper on the front and the serial tag is curved instead of the right angles. Here's the link. Hope someone can help.

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...07649/product.html?TID=MyAcct:MO:OR:ProdImage


----------



## melburn

Item: Celine Nano
Listing number: 282055042136
Seller: louishaw
Item number: n/a
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282055042136 

Serial number U-CE-0114. Seller says the bag was purchased in January and was a gift so she does not have receipt. Tia ladies


----------



## wadaiko

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this bag? 

Item: vintage celine satchel
Listing Number: N.A.
Seller: M.I.
Link: Celine Paris handtas
Bieden
http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1056614763
Comments: I got additional photos, see below.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## octin

hello, could you please authenticate this trapeze i just purchased from eBay? Everything looks realy good except the zippers. one zipper has no letter and another contains "3Y" . i've posted the additional close up shots here. please help many thanks in advance.

Item: CELINE Gray Drummed Leather Suede 'Trapeze' Satchel Bag
Listing number: 291762548672 
Seller: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291762548672?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## googielaura

HI Unoma!! Any help on your end authenticating this item would be MOST appreciated!! Thanks!

Item: AUT Celine Tricolor Medium Trapeze Luggage Exotic Whipsnake Leather Tote Bag
Listing number: 271961640385 
Seller: deckeleg53
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUT-Celine-...640385?hash=item3f522d4dc1:g:v5MAAOSw~gRV1BgN


----------



## bickyi

Would an authenticator please take a look at the following? I have included additional pictures in a photobucket album. Thank you in advance!! 

Item: Authentic CELINE Horse Carriage Black Suede Leather Shoulder Bag Vintage / 5m343
Listing Number: 371637073432 
Seller: eg-system
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...ck Leather Suede Carriage Buckle Shoulder Bag
Comments: There is a strange shoulder pad thingy" stuck to the back of one of the straps. Im not sure if this was something that the previous owner stuck on to prevent the straps from slipping off her shoulder, or if it is part of the original bag, but it is hideous and cracking....and it was not something disclosed by the seller.  I want to peel it off, but I'm worried about ruining the leather underneath. Any advice on this would be appreciated!


----------



## Salina_

Hello Unoma,

Could you help me to authenticate this Celine Nano? Thank you 

Item: Celine Nano Black Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: 331870892136
Seller: judysfinds19192012 (236)

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331870892136?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: This seller accepted return. I check her feedback, one buyer bought this bag in May and returned it.


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Thank you. I will post them once I receive them.


----------



## kuroyuki

Item: CELINE Macadam Pattern Pouch Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 262463261772
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262463261772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: none


----------



## silvana515

HI Unoma,

Thank you for your reply:

The listing ended because she accepted my offer...can you try this link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131808406534?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you again for your help


----------



## MSYi

Hi there, 
I am new to PF and was hoping I could the below Celine bag authenticated. 

Item: Celine Nano in pebbled leather Souris
Listing number: 172226727130
Seller: holliemurphy7
Item listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...727130?hash=item2819834cda:g:SLMAAOSwepJXTxk-
Comments: Seller said she doesn't have a receipt as this was a gift.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Hi pls authentic this celine for me before I purchase 

Item: celine rare block colour leather suede bag authentic 

Listing number: 301968413721

Seller: 222mk222

Item listing: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301968413721 

Thanks for your help


----------



## LVStarfire

Hello, Can you pls authentic this Celine for me. I really appreciate there is a site for this =) Thank you in advance!


 Item: Authentic CELINE Red Leather Micro Luggage Shopper Tote Handbag Black     


Listing number: 272265095087
Seller: swen101
Item listing: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...095087?hash=item3f6443a7af:g:LDkAAOSwMHdXS0-C

 http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image1_zpsnkfaloo7.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image3_zpsugqicmbv.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1


http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image4_zps4cqfghor.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2


http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image2_zpsosxur5vv.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3


----------



## Ayeshadatta

Hello there, 

I would like to authenticate the below celine. It has been posted on ebay for a while and I am not sure if its real. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112019554699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Celine trapeze
Seller: ferreira23462

Seller seems to have very high ratings. 

Ayesha


----------



## charlottem304

Item: CELINE PHANTOM ROYAL BLUE
Listing number: 172226727130
Seller: supper007deal
Item listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222134094789?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Comments: Hello. Can you authenticate my bag please?
Thank you,
Charlotte


----------



## julianib

Hello,
Could you please kindly authenticate this CELINE Luggage before I purchase it? The seller will provide the receipt, but I still want to make sure it's authentic.

Item: Authentic Celine Medium (Micro) Luggage Tote Handbag
Listing number: 162091571933
Seller: mfnatasha
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162091571933?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have attached some photos below. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi pls authentic this celine for me before I purchase
> 
> Item: celine rare block colour leather suede bag authentic
> 
> Listing number: 301968413721
> 
> Seller: 222mk222
> 
> Item listing:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301968413721
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374843
> View attachment 3374844
> View attachment 3374845
> View attachment 3374846
> View attachment 3374847
> View attachment 3374848
> View attachment 3374849
> View attachment 3374850
> View attachment 3374852
> View attachment 3374853




Pls authenticate for me 
Thank you x


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Pls authenticate for me
> Thank you x




Further images


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi! Please help with this: 

Item: celine micro shopper 
Num: 152114478627 
Seller: bornyaza6785
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152114478627 

TIA!!


----------



## rafiay

hi can someone authenticate these for me? thanks!

item : celine micro
seller :therealreal
listing number:CEL33193
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-micro-luggage-tote-41

item: celine mini
seller: therealreal
listing number : CEL33572
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-mini-luggage-tote-300


----------



## jellyfishrose1

Hi,

Item: Celine Trio
bought from ebay

Could someone please authenticate this for me


----------



## Tahani1015

Can you help out with this Celine bi fold long wallet. Stamped, Celine, Paris, made in Italy M 1 3? Thanks so much.


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine 
Listing Number: 49034323
Seller: Nadine2407
Link:http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/celine-taske/49034323?forum=111&road=my_items
Comment:

Will you please help with authenticate this Celine?

Best regards


----------



## Tahani1015

Tahani1015 said:


> Can you help out with this Celine bi fold long wallet. Stamped, Celine, Paris, made in Italy M 1 3? Thanks so much.


Sorry I had problems uploading photos. here is the link to my Celine wallet. Can you please authenticate ?
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=6C23B44D4F3D9C2B!2826&authkey=!AKN2Y2ODZHA7fp4&ithint=album,


----------



## unoma

emilybarrett said:


> Thank you sooo much! I will return it.



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## unoma

chrunchy said:


> Could you help me authenticate this Celine Nano, please?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 2620465
> Seller: SAN
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...e-leder-cross-body-tashe-celine-2620465.shtml
> Comments: Additional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Include serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

melburn said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing number: 282055042136
> Seller: louishaw
> Item number: n/a
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282055042136
> 
> Serial number U-CE-0114. Seller says the bag was purchased in January and was a gift so she does not have receipt. Tia ladies



I would need to see the serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

wadaiko said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: vintage celine satchel
> Listing Number: N.A.
> Seller: M.I.
> Link: Celine Paris handtas
> Bieden
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1056614763
> Comments: I got additional photos, see below.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 3372992
> View attachment 3372993
> View attachment 3372994



I need to see more photos and auction link


----------



## unoma

octin said:


> hello, could you please authenticate this trapeze i just purchased from eBay? Everything looks realy good except the zippers. one zipper has no letter and another contains "3Y" . i've posted the additional close up shots here. please help many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: CELINE Gray Drummed Leather Suede 'Trapeze' Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 291762548672
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291762548672?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

googielaura said:


> HI Unoma!! Any help on your end authenticating this item would be MOST appreciated!! Thanks!
> 
> Item: AUT Celine Tricolor Medium Trapeze Luggage Exotic Whipsnake Leather Tote Bag
> Listing number: 271961640385
> Seller: deckeleg53
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUT-Celine-...640385?hash=item3f522d4dc1:g:v5MAAOSw~gRV1BgN



Auth


----------



## unoma

bickyi said:


> Would an authenticator please take a look at the following? I have included additional pictures in a photobucket album. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Horse Carriage Black Suede Leather Shoulder Bag Vintage / 5m343
> Listing Number: 371637073432
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...ck Leather Suede Carriage Buckle Shoulder Bag
> Comments: There is a strange shoulder pad thingy" stuck to the back of one of the straps. Im not sure if this was something that the previous owner stuck on to prevent the straps from slipping off her shoulder, or if it is part of the original bag, but it is hideous and cracking....and it was not something disclosed by the seller.  I want to peel it off, but I'm worried about ruining the leather underneath. Any advice on this would be appreciated!



Horse Carriage is Auth


----------



## unoma

Salina_ said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Could you help me to authenticate this Celine Nano? Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Black Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 331870892136
> Seller: judysfinds19192012 (236)
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331870892136?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: This seller accepted return. I check her feedback, one buyer bought this bag in May and returned it.



Looks off but need to see zipper marking. Seller sold a Fake Mini a while back.


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you. I will post them once I receive them.



Ok


----------



## unoma

kuroyuki said:


> Item: CELINE Macadam Pattern Pouch Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 262463261772
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262463261772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: none



Auth


----------



## unoma

silvana515 said:


> HI Unoma,
> 
> Thank you for your reply:
> 
> The listing ended because she accepted my offer...can you try this link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131808406534?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you again for your help



Pls next time,use the correct format.
Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

MSYi said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to PF and was hoping I could the below Celine bag authenticated.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano in pebbled leather Souris
> Listing number: 172226727130
> Seller: holliemurphy7
> Item listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...727130?hash=item2819834cda:g:SLMAAOSwepJXTxk-
> Comments: Seller said she doesn't have a receipt as this was a gift.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

holliewelsh20 said:


> hi pls authentic this celine for me before i purchase
> 
> item: Celine rare block colour leather suede bag authentic
> 
> listing number: 301968413721
> 
> seller: 222mk222
> 
> item listing:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301968413721
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374843
> View attachment 3374844
> View attachment 3374845
> View attachment 3374846
> View attachment 3374847
> View attachment 3374848
> View attachment 3374849
> View attachment 3374850
> View attachment 3374852
> View attachment 3374853



auth


----------



## unoma

LVStarfire said:


> Hello, Can you pls authentic this Celine for me. I really appreciate there is a site for this =) Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Red Leather Micro Luggage Shopper Tote Handbag Black
> 
> 
> Listing number: 272265095087
> Seller: swen101
> Item listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...095087?hash=item3f6443a7af:g:LDkAAOSwMHdXS0-C
> 
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image1_zpsnkfaloo7.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> 
> 
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image3_zpsugqicmbv.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> 
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image4_zps4cqfghor.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
> 
> 
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/lvstarfire/media/image2_zpsosxur5vv.png.html?filters[user]=145230511&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3



Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Ayeshadatta said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I would like to authenticate the below celine. It has been posted on ebay for a while and I am not sure if its real.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112019554699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze
> Seller: ferreira23462
> 
> Seller seems to have very high ratings.
> 
> Ayesha



No red flag but ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

charlottem304 said:


> Item: CELINE PHANTOM ROYAL BLUE
> Listing number: 172226727130
> Seller: supper007deal
> Item listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222134094789?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello. Can you authenticate my bag please?
> Thank you,
> Charlotte



Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

julianib said:


> Hello,
> Could you please kindly authenticate this CELINE Luggage before I purchase it? The seller will provide the receipt, but I still want to make sure it's authentic.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Medium (Micro) Luggage Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 162091571933
> Seller: mfnatasha
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162091571933?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have attached some photos below.
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 3375525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375526



Fake


----------



## octin

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth



Thank you very much, Unoma!!


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hi! Please help with this:
> 
> Item: celine micro shopper
> Num: 152114478627
> Seller: bornyaza6785
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152114478627
> 
> TIA!!



Fake


----------



## unoma

octin said:


> Thank you very much, Unoma!!


----------



## silvana515

THANK YOU UNOMA! You are an asset to this forum. I appreciate your time and assistance. 




unoma said:


> Pls next time,use the correct format.
> Trapeze is Auth


----------



## plaingal79

I assume this is fine but thought I would check anyway!
Item: Celine phantom 
Listing: NA
Seller: hgbagsonline
Link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-black-pebbled-phantom-luggage-tote-p-3537.html


----------



## bickyi

unoma said:


> Horse Carriage is Auth


Than you so much for your help, unoma!


----------



## julianib

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you, Unoma!


----------



## unoma

silvana515 said:


> THANK YOU UNOMA! You are an asset to this forum. I appreciate your time and assistance.


----------



## unoma

plaingal79 said:


> I assume this is fine but thought I would check anyway!
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing: NA
> Seller: hgbagsonline
> Link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-black-pebbled-phantom-luggage-tote-p-3537.html



One photo isnt enough to authenticate


----------



## unoma

bickyi said:


> Than you so much for your help, unoma!


----------



## unoma

julianib said:


> Thank you, Unoma!



Better luck next time


----------



## ceesee

Hi, Unoma,

I would like your help to authenticate the item below.


Item: celine micro 
Num: 222147599551
Seller: mcflyxp
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222147599551

Many thanks!
C


----------



## Blacktulip

Hi ladies, could you please help with authentication:

Item:[FONT=&quot] New Auth Celine Nano luggage all black Pebbled leather bag mini[/FONT]
Listing Number: 201600946719 
Seller: exco5 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Ce...2661590&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=201600946719


----------



## Nky

Pls can anyone help me authenticate this Celine edge on eBay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...470365?hash=item33b8f621dd:g:lSoAAOSwepJXWG1F

Thanks very much!


----------



## ashlie

Nky said:


> Pls can anyone help me authenticate this Celine edge on eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...470365?hash=item33b8f621dd:g:lSoAAOSwepJXWG1F
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!




Please refer to page 1. Unfortunately these amazing and dedicated authenticators will not respond to your request unless it is in the proper format.


----------



## Blacktulip

sorry - please disregard previous post              #*8608*- i made a mistake in the link. Thank you for your help!

Item:[FONT=&quot] New Auth Celine Nano luggage all black Pebbled leather bag mini[/FONT]
Listing Number: 282063782551
Seller: exco5 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Ce...hz9ygOAzFhtbJRPH9VQSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ceesee

Hi,I'd also lole to get this item authenticated which i found on tradesy. 

Item: Celine Micro drummed pebble leather
Listing Number:
Seller: luxfashion
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-15419488/?tref=closet

Many thanks,
C


----------



## fifiluxe

Hi there,

Can I please get the Celine box bag authenticated? 

Serial # -  U CE 0114 (found embossed on inside zipper compartment - left side)

TIA!!!

Tried to attach photos but couldn't for some reason so this is the link from the bag I bought already.

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing number: 282055042136
Seller: louishaw
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-B...XmGs6U068BLvzza%2FrFc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks very very much for any help!!!


----------



## chrunchy

unoma said:


> Include serial number and zipper marking



Here are additional photos


----------



## unoma

chrunchy said:


> Here are additional photos


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-crossbody-bag-celine-2620465.shtml

Fake

Black Nano is a Fake


----------



## chrunchy

unoma said:


> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-crossbody-bag-celine-2620465.shtml
> 
> Fake
> 
> Black Nano is a Fake



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Karnwadee

Hi,
Please help me authenticating this celine bag
Item: *CELINE Nano Luggage Orchid Tri Color Bag*

Listing Number: 322130111862
Seller:
jewelsluxe

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322130111862

Thank you in advance


----------



## bickyi

Hello unoma! Can you please take a look at this bag for me? It’s beautiful, and I love it, so I really hope it's real! Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Brown leather bucket bag
Listing Number: 272255830747
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272255830747?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...on/Celine Brown Leather Drawstring Bucket Bag
Comments: The front logo square is shinier because I got excited and started cleaning it before remembering that I should probably get it authenticated first.  It used to be the same color as the side buckles. The only tag I can find inside the bag is on the little chain pouch, and there is no serial # on the reverse side. The leather care card was found inside the little pouch. The seller is a reputable one whom I have purchased many authentic Louis Vuitton bags from in the past, and the leather feels really nice on the bag, but I am still a bit concerned because I find it strange that the bucket bag itself does not have a tag or serial #. If it is hidden somewhere, or if I am missing pictures, please let me know! THANK YOU!!


----------



## coniglietta

I hope I have enough information for authenticating  .

Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Handbag in Black Nubuck Stamped Crocodile
Listing number: 18905519
Seller: Overstock.com
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=WPB2PAXSZO23WHCLZUMHLXIS7I&searchidx=3
Comments: There are about 3 left in stock...is it real, though? 

TIA


----------



## jennrh

I've been looking for a navy mini belt bag and I finally found one! But, I wanted to make sure it was authentic  
TIA! 

Item: Authentic Celine Dark Blue Smooth Leather Mini Belt Bag
Listin #: 152120860823
Seller: sheuk32
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...56e63c0&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=172242012118


----------



## preeeeeeti

Can you please authenticate this bag

Item: Trapeze Celine
Listing Number: 126741
Seller: deluxemall
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/126741-preowned-celine-white-trapeze-bag-1800-small-w-strap.html
Comments: I also owe a black trapeze which has the same logo on the strap. They look the same. Is the strap markings original?


----------



## preeeeeeti

Can you please authenticate the trapeze


----------



## Sbirkenf

Item: Blue Celine Micro Tote Luggage Shopper Bag 
Listing Number: 
162095560557
Seller: douglascyclas 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Celine...al6hfR8d4rBYU17Q%2FiU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I have already purchased the bag so I have included some of my own pictures. Due to the odd lighting the interior and exterior look different colored but they are in fact one color. To the best of my knowledge it is the Micro Luggage in Antarctic made of Goatskin. Seller also said that was purchased in June of 2015. Thank you for your help


----------



## jackosabel

unoma said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much dear.


----------



## sglondon

Hello, please can you authenticate this bag for me

Item number: 231982040093
Desc: Celine nano in black drummed leather 
Seller: danni.r.15.07
eBay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231982040093


----------



## pm0964

Hello, please authenticate:
Item Number:  172242220591
Desc:  Celine Dune Grained Leather Nano Tote
Seller:  Operahouse2010
eBay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172242220591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bickyi

Can you please take a look at this as one well? It just arrived, so I took my own pictures.  I would like to know if both the bag and included charm are authentic. Thank you!!

Item Name: Celine PVC Shoulder Tote Blue
Item #: 201592897385
Seller: monobank
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201592897385?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
My own pictures: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Celine Collection/Celine Carriage Logo PVC Tote Blue


----------



## Danae Hübl

Is this Celine authentic?
Please help


----------



## mahleene

are these celine bags authentic? seller only posted limited pics.


----------



## octin

hello,
Could you please authenticate this Trapeze? many thanks in advance. 

Item: *Celine Trapeze Dune Small Shoulder bag strap Suede leather beige Tan*

Listing Number: 191879581159
Seller: *cristysemena79* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191879581159


----------



## ceesee

Hi - I'm hoping someone can help authenticate this bag. Many thanks!!

Item Number: 15508135
Desc: Celine Mini Luggage, smooth black
Seller: Archie E
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-royal-blue-15508135/?tref=closet


----------



## Danielled310

Hi! Please authentic! Not sure if I did this correct.

I'm hoping to purchase on Sunday if authentic. Thank you so much!!! 


Title: Celine micro bag 
User: L Cru 
Link: Cèline micro bag ($500) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m797636741/


----------



## Cate0722

Hello,

Please help me authenticate. I just purchased this From Overstock.com but they still have it on their website. I believe it is a fake. They said that the purses they sell are 100% authentic. FYI, several customers have already come forward that it is a fake on their website but Overrstock is doing nothing to provide us a refund. Any help you can provide is much appreciated. I can't believe a reputable seller is selling fakes.

Item: Celine grey Nano luggage
Listing number: 18715711
Link: https://www.overstock.com/11807649/product.html


----------



## LVteacher

Hello - 
I am looking at three different bags on eBay right now. I am new to Celine as I only have LV and Chanel in my collection so have no clue how to tell real from fake. Obviously all of these sellers claim the bags are authentic. 
Can you please authenticate them for me? 
1.) 
Item: Celine Nano 
Listing number: 272275530352
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-NANO-P...%3A647b21ff1550a2af279997d4fffe87e5%7Ciid%3A1

2.) 
Item name: Celine Nano 
Listing number: 262481550331
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-N...%3A647c9a4e1550a785f3d8bd55ffff016e%7Ciid%3A1

3.) 
Item name: Celine micro 
Listing number: 172242347286
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-AUT...%3A647db7e41550a2af66407cc6ffff38a5%7Ciid%3A1

Thanks so much  
I really appreciate it. I hope at least one out of the three are real because I really want to add a Celine to my collection.


----------



## bad_addict80

Hi, I'm a newbie and was wondering if you could authenticate this Celine phantom bag for me: 
Item: Celine phantom
Listing: 222126266384
Seller: kkaur1991
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222126266384


----------



## LVStarfire

Hi I just purchased this Celine Mini but I am having regrets I didn't have it authenticated before I paid.  Can you pls authenticate this for me. Thank you.
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
Listing: 182164459545
Seller: Stacelight
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182164459545?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aucoin222

Item:celine red classic box bag
Listing Number:NA
Seller: Vestiare collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-classic-leather-bag-celine-2580914.shtml
Hi there! Could you help look at this bag? Thanks!!


----------



## dirgni

Hi there,
I am finally ready to buy my first Celine Luggage Tote. I fell in love with this one on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252425461432?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller: authenticlovers
eBay item number: 252425461432

The seller seems ok judging by the feed back. But better save than sorry, right?
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## unoma

ceesee said:


> Hi, Unoma,
> 
> I would like your help to authenticate the item below.
> 
> 
> Item: celine micro
> Num: 222147599551
> Seller: mcflyxp
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222147599551
> 
> Many thanks!
> C



Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Hi ladies, could you please help with authentication:
> 
> Item:[FONT=&quot] New Auth Celine Nano luggage all black Pebbled leather bag mini[/FONT]
> Listing Number: 201600946719
> Seller: exco5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Drummed-Black-Pebble-Leather-Satchel-Crossbody-Bag/201600946719?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=af18a79cbab848d0a5c9c6aed2661590&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=201600946719


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nky said:


> Pls can anyone help me authenticate this Celine edge on eBay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...470365?hash=item33b8f621dd:g:lSoAAOSwepJXWG1F
> 
> Thanks very much!


Pls next time, use the correct format. Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> sorry - please disregard previous post              #*8608*- i made a mistake in the link. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item:[FONT=&quot] New Auth Celine Nano luggage all black Pebbled leather bag mini[/FONT]
> Listing Number: 282063782551
> Seller: exco5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Celine-Nano-luggage-all-black-Pebbled-leather-bag-mini-/282063782551?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=rMIyBwhz9ygOAzFhtbJRPH9VQSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Fake. Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ceesee said:


> Hi,I'd also lole to get this item authenticated which i found on tradesy.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro drummed pebble leather
> Listing Number:
> Seller: luxfashion
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-15419488/?tref=closet
> 
> Many thanks,
> C


AUTH


----------



## MSYi

ashlie said:


> Please refer to page 1. Unfortunately these amazing and dedicated authenticators will not respond to your request unless it is in the proper format.





unoma said:


> I need to see zipper marking


Hi Unoma, please find attached photos of the zipper markings.


----------



## Danae Hübl

Danae Hübl said:


> Is this Celine authentic?
> Please help


Item: Celine Luggage Mini
Listing Number: no listing number- no online auction
Seller: Private Person (acquaintance)
Link: no link since it is not online for sale
Commentslease help me - is the bag authentic. It is a private sale not on the Internet. so I cannot note the listing number or a link


----------



## dirgni

Hi,
I did post this before and got so nervous that somebody else might do the "buy it now" that I bought the bag without waiting for a reply. Shows how much I really want this bag. The post is still accessible through the link.
I really would appreciate if you could help me authenticate it anyway since the seller does accept returns!

I am finally ready to buy my first Celine Shoulder Luggage Tote. I fell in love with this one on ebay:
Celine Shoulder luggage
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252425461432?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller: authenticlovers
eBay item number: 252425461432

The seller seems ok judging by the feed back. But better save than sorry, right?
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## sglondon

Hello, please can you authenticate this bag for me

Item number: 231982040093
Desc: Celine nano in black drummed leather 
Seller: danni.r.15.07
eBay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231982040093


----------



## unoma

fifiluxe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can I please get the Celine box bag authenticated?
> 
> Serial # -  U CE 0114 (found embossed on inside zipper compartment - left side)
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Tried to attach photos but couldn't for some reason so this is the link from the bag I bought already.
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing number: 282055042136
> Seller: louishaw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-BAG-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-CALFSKIN-MEDIUM-BOX-BAG-IN-RED-/282055042136?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ywRrVF7xXmGs6U068BLvzza%2FrFc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thanks very very much for any help!!!


Would like to see photos of the box you received include serial number and zipper rmarking


----------



## unoma

Karnwadee said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticating this celine bag
> Item: *CELINE Nano Luggage Orchid Tri Color Bag*
> 
> Listing Number: 322130111862
> Seller:
> jewelsluxe
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322130111862
> 
> Thank you in advance


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bickyi said:


> Hello unoma! Can you please take a look at this bag for me? It’s beautiful, and I love it, so I really hope it's real! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Brown leather bucket bag
> Listing Number: 272255830747
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272255830747?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Celine Collection/Celine Brown Leather Drawstring Bucket Bag
> Comments: The front logo square is shinier because I got excited and started cleaning it before remembering that I should probably get it authenticated first.  It used to be the same color as the side buckles. The only tag I can find inside the bag is on the little chain pouch, and there is no serial # on the reverse side. The leather care card was found inside the little pouch. The seller is a reputable one whom I have purchased many authentic Louis Vuitton bags from in the past, and the leather feels really nice on the bag, but I am still a bit concerned because I find it strange that the bucket bag itself does not have a tag or serial #. If it is hidden somewhere, or if I am missing pictures, please let me know! THANK YOU!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

coniglietta said:


> I hope I have enough information for authenticating  .
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Phantom Handbag in Black Nubuck Stamped Crocodile
> Listing number: 18905519
> Seller: Overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=WPB2PAXSZO23WHCLZUMHLXIS7I&searchidx=3
> Comments: There are about 3 left in stock...is it real, though?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3381665
> View attachment 3381666
> View attachment 3381667
> View attachment 3381669
> View attachment 3381670
> View attachment 3381671


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

jennrh said:


> I've been looking for a navy mini belt bag and I finally found one! But, I wanted to make sure it was authentic
> TIA!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Dark Blue Smooth Leather Mini Belt Bag
> Listin #: 152120860823
> Seller: sheuk32
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Dark-Blue-Smooth-Leather-Mini-Belt-Bag/152120860823?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131003132420&meid=c5b6a752a88a49a2b82f2c61156e63c0&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=172242012118


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

preeeeeeti said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Trapeze Celine
> Listing Number: 126741
> Seller: deluxemall
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/126741-preowned-celine-white-trapeze-bag-1800-small-w-strap.html
> Comments: I also owe a black trapeze which has the same logo on the strap. They look the same. Is the strap markings original?


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

preeeeeeti said:


> Can you please authenticate the trapeze


Pls use the correct format and also post the auction link


----------



## unoma

Sbirkenf said:


> Item: Blue Celine Micro Tote Luggage Shopper Bag
> Listing Number:
> 162095560557
> Seller: douglascyclas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Celine-Micro-Tote-Luggage-shopper-Bag-/162095560557?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=I80T7FZsal6hfR8d4rBYU17Q%2FiU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I have already purchased the bag so I have included some of my own pictures. Due to the odd lighting the interior and exterior look different colored but they are in fact one color. To the best of my knowledge it is the Micro Luggage in Antarctic made of Goatskin. Seller also said that was purchased in June of 2015. Thank you for your help


Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

sglondon said:


> Hello, please can you authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Item number: 231982040093
> Desc: Celine nano in black drummed leather
> Seller: danni.r.15.07
> eBay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231982040093


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pm0964 said:


> Hello, please authenticate:
> Item Number:  172242220591
> Desc:  Celine Dune Grained Leather Nano Tote
> Seller:  Operahouse2010
> eBay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172242220591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I need to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mahleene said:


> are these celine bags authentic? seller only posted limited pics.


Pls use the correct format and post auction link


----------



## unoma

Danae Hübl said:


> Is this Celine authentic?
> Please help


Pls use the correct format and post auction link


----------



## unoma

octin said:


> hello,
> Could you please authenticate this Trapeze? many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: *Celine Trapeze Dune Small Shoulder bag strap Suede leather beige Tan*
> 
> Listing Number: 191879581159
> Seller: *cristysemena79*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191879581159


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

ceesee said:


> Hi - I'm hoping someone can help authenticate this bag. Many thanks!!
> 
> Item Number: 15508135
> Desc: Celine Mini Luggage, smooth black
> Seller: Archie E
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-royal-blue-15508135/?tref=closet


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Danielled310 said:


> Hi! Please authentic! Not sure if I did this correct.
> 
> I'm hoping to purchase on Sunday if authentic. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> Title: Celine micro bag
> User: L Cru
> Link: Cèline micro bag ($500) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m797636741/


Fake Micro


----------



## unoma

Cate0722 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate. I just purchased this From Overstock.com but they still have it on their website. I believe it is a fake. They said that the purses they sell are 100% authentic. FYI, several customers have already come forward that it is a fake on their website but Overrstock is doing nothing to provide us a refund. Any help you can provide is much appreciated. I can't believe a reputable seller is selling fakes.
> 
> Item: Celine grey Nano luggage
> Listing number: 18715711
> Link: https://www.overstock.com/11807649/product.html


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bad_addict80 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie and was wondering if you could authenticate this Celine phantom bag for me:
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing: 222126266384
> Seller: kkaur1991
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222126266384


Auth


----------



## unoma

LVStarfire said:


> Hi I just purchased this Celine Mini but I am having regrets I didn't have it authenticated before I paid.  Can you pls authenticate this for me. Thank you.
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing: 182164459545
> Seller: Stacelight
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182164459545?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Red Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

aucoin222 said:


> Item:celine red classic box bag
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: Vestiare collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-classic-leather-bag-celine-2580914.shtml
> Hi there! Could you help look at this bag? Thanks!!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dirgni said:


> Hi there,
> I am finally ready to buy my first Celine Luggage Tote. I fell in love with this one on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252425461432?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller: authenticlovers
> eBay item number: 252425461432
> 
> The seller seems ok judging by the feed back. But better save than sorry, right?
> Thank you so much for your help!


Auth


----------



## sglondon

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Danae Hübl

unoma said:


> Pls use the correct format and post auction link





unoma said:


> Pls use the correct format and post auction link


Hi Unoma!
I am sorry - this is no online auction. 
This are pictures I taken only for verification I this forum. Can u help me even though please. 
Many many thanks - Danae


----------



## pm0964

unoma said:


> I need to see clear zipper marking



Hi, my apologies if I did not follow the correct procedure for authenticating.  This is my first Celine and I went ahead a purchased the bag.  I should receive it later this week.  Please clarify what picture I need to send to you for authentication regarding the zipper.  (If you need to PM me due to disclosures, I would appreciate it.)  I do believe that I am covered under paypal and eBay if in fact it is not authenticate (but must say that now I am nervous).


----------



## sglondon

pm0964 said:


> Hi, my apologies if I did not follow the correct procedure for authenticating.  This is my first Celine and I went ahead a purchased the bag.  I should receive it later this week.  Please clarify what picture I need to send to you for authentication regarding the zipper.  (If you need to PM me due to disclosures, I would appreciate it.)  I do believe that I am covered under paypal and eBay if in fact it is not authenticate (but must say that now I am nervous).


see my previous post on what unoma means when she says zipper head.


----------



## Sbirkenf

unoma said:


> Micro is a Fake


Thank you so much! Is there anyway you can tell me how you know so I can make sure to put that in the email to get my money back?


----------



## Cate0722

unoma said:


> Zipper marking



Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Jacqo

Hi I have recently purchased the bag from a private reseller. Could you help authenticate it?

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Indigo Blue
Listing Number: AT-0154 CU-0164
Seller: dulcet luxury
Link: private reseller

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/library/Celine Micro Luggage

Thank you!


----------



## kathimarkova

Hey,

Am about to purchase this bag from a private seller, can you let me know if it's authentic please - let me know if you need more images


----------



## ashlie

kathimarkova said:


> Hey,
> 
> Am about to purchase this bag from a private seller, can you let me know if it's authentic please - let me know if you need more images



Hello, please follow the format posted on page 1. Thank you!


----------



## Danae Hübl

Hi Unoma
I try it once again - sorry, i am not very experienced in this Forum.
*Please help me to verify the authencity of this bag *
Item: Celine Mini Luggage in black
Listing Number: n/a (private NOT online)
Seller: Marie K.
Link: private reseller (therefore no link)
 Please have a look at the Pictures attached.

I really would appreciate to get your help, Unoma!!! 
I try to get your Feedback since last week - the reseller, she is waiting for my response...
Thank you so much for your time 

Danae


----------



## MonAmie

Hi 

I would really appreciate Your help on authenticating this one:

Item: 2015 nano luggage red pebbled leather handbag womens small size mini
Item nr: 142030054230
Seller: leavetheworldbehind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142030054230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MSYi

MSYi said:


> View attachment 3385634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Unoma, please find attached photos of the zipper markings.


----------



## Danielled310

unoma said:


> Fake Micro




Thank you! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Danielled310

Item: Bag Celine black
Seller: cin33000
Link: 

https://na01.safelinks.protection.o...=8uMPDVjCeiXNuEWQZKzMjxhe7x6lz0LRE1nnZ8nMjzo=
https://na01.safelinks.protection.o...=8uMPDVjCeiXNuEWQZKzMjxhe7x6lz0LRE1nnZ8nMjzo=


----------



## Smoothop

Danae Hübl said:


> Hi Unoma
> I try it once again - sorry, i am not very experienced in this Forum.
> *Please help me to verify the authencity of this bag *
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in black
> Listing Number: n/a (private NOT online)
> Seller: Marie K.
> Link: private reseller (therefore no link)
> Please have a look at the Pictures attached.
> 
> I really would appreciate to get your help, Unoma!!!
> I try to get your Feedback since last week - the reseller, she is waiting for my response...
> Thank you so much for your time
> 
> Danae


Read the rules and regulations on posting for authenticating. Get in touch with an online professional authenticator such as *****************.com.


----------



## Salina_

unoma said:


> Looks off but need to see zipper marking. Seller sold a Fake Mini a while back.


 
Unoma, 

Thank you for your reply 
I passed that listing since I asked the seller for the zipper marking and more pictures; and she didn't reply me at all. 
Have a nice day ahead


----------



## Sbirkenf

Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Coquelicot 
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-coquelicot-122069
Comments: I bought this purse but want to make sure that it is authentic since fashionphile has a great 30 day return policy. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## xavier14

Hi everyone, 
I bought this bag on ebay 2 months ago and I just started using it but I feel like theres something off with this bag. I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag. I requested authentication in authenticate4u but I never received any response from them regarding the item even after over 20 messages, I kept getting automated messages from them that they received my emails. They kept my payment but its wierd that they are ignoring my request.

Here's the info of the bag.

Seller: mka-manp
Listing number: 262393716038
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262393716038

Item: Authentic, Brand New with Tags !!! Celine Nano black, pebbled leather!!!!


----------



## jh4ms

Please authenticate.  Thanks!
Item: Celine MICRO luggage black calf skin
Listing Number: 152132809214
Seller: jenus_qppdns6
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...lack-calf-skin-leather-tote-bag-/152132809214
Comments:  Unfortunately, I already bought this item before discovering this thread.  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Danae Hübl

Smoothop said:


> Read the rules and regulations on posting for authenticating. Get in touch with an online professional authenticator such as *****************.com.[
> 
> 
> Smoothop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules and regulations on posting for authenticating. Get in touch with an online professional authenticator such as *****************.com.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it is impossible to authenticate a bag that is not subject of an online auction!?
Click to expand...


----------



## unoma

Pls next time include auction link.
Nano is Auth

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231982040093


----------



## unoma

pm0964 said:


> Hi, my apologies if I did not follow the correct procedure for authenticating.  This is my first Celine and I went ahead a purchased the bag.  I should receive it later this week.  Please clarify what picture I need to send to you for authentication regarding the zipper.  (If you need to PM me due to disclosures, I would appreciate it.)  I do believe that I am covered under paypal and eBay if in fact it is not authenticate (but must say that now I am nervous).


If you had researched the seller, you would have found out he/she sells fake Celine bags.


----------



## unoma

jh4ms said:


> Please authenticate.  Thanks!
> Item: Celine MICRO luggage black calf skin
> Listing Number: 152132809214
> Seller: jenus_qppdns6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...lack-calf-skin-leather-tote-bag-/152132809214
> Comments:  Unfortunately, I already bought this item before discovering this thread.  Crossing my fingers.


Micro is a Fake


----------



## jh4ms

unoma said:


> Micro is a Fake


Thanks unoma. Was it the serial numbers and lettering?


----------



## MSYi

MSYi said:


> View attachment 3386615
> View attachment 3386618





MSYi said:


> View attachment 3385634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Unoma, please find attached photos of the zipper markings.


----------



## MSYi

Hi, I'm so sorry, I'm new to this and probably posted my request incorrectly. I am reposting my request to get the Nano in the link authenticated.

Item: Celine Nano in pebbled leather Souris
Listing number: 172226727130
Seller: holliemurphy7
Item listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano-In-Pebbled-Leather-Souris-100-Genuine-Guaranteed-/172226727130?hash=item2819834cda:g:SLMAAOSwepJXTxk-
Comments: Seller said she doesn't have a receipt as this was a gift. The listing has ended and I actually bought it but would still like to get it authenticated. The bag appears to be ok and feels ok. I have also attached pictures of the zipper markings. Thanks!


----------



## Piper Norris

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number:?
Seller: L Cru
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m797636741/
Comments: 
Hey guys... So I've seen this Celine bag in Mercari and the girl is asking very low for it. She says she bought it on EBay for $2000 but someone has since told her it isn't real. It looks like realleather to me, and I really can't tell what gives away that it is fake(if it is). I'm thinking of maybe making an offer if its a really good fake. What are yalls opinions? I've uploaded her only pictures.


----------



## sophia307

Hi,
Can you please authentic this Celine Bag?
Item: Celine Micro luggage
Listing number: 151866128991
Seller: Melouie328
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...128991?hash=item235bed3a5f:g:gDUAAOSwo6lWMT61


----------



## sophia307

Hi
Can you please authentic this Celine Bag as well ?
Item: Celine Small Trapeze
Listing number :171967880181
Seller: melouie328
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...880181?hash=item280a159bf5:g:5PUAAOSwA4dWHU0L


----------



## pm0964

sglondon said:


> see my previous post on what unoma means when she says zipper head.



Thank you - I will be sure to take a  picture once I receive the bag.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## LVStarfire

unoma said:


> Red Mini is Auth


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## fifiluxe

unoma said:


> Would like to see photos of the box you received include serial number and zipper rmarking


Hi Unoma,
Didn't receive box with bag originally purchased from therealreal.com site according to the seller who received it as a gift from friend who purchased on the site towards end of 2015. Zipper marking indicates "YKK" and serial number found inside zipper compartment reads U-CE-0114. Here are the photos:

Thank you so so much Unoma!!! Really appreciate your time and expertise!


----------



## Hannahanna

Please authenticate.  Thank you for your time. 

Item: Celine sand dune mini luggage tote
Item#*112020851911
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112020851911?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!*


----------



## dirgni

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hannahanna

Thank you!


----------



## ceesee

unoma said:


> AUTH


Thanks so much!!


----------



## ceesee

Hello,

Would you mind authenticaing the item below. Many thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Pebbles Mini Black
Listing Number: 252435681281
Seller: luxurysecondsale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PEBB...681281?hash=item3ac656d001:g:~vcAAOSwmtJXbC22


----------



## ceesee

Hi, I have one more which i would like your advice on. Thank you.
Item: Celine Smooth Mini Black
Listing Number: 15508135
Seller: Archie E
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-royal-blue-15508135/?tref=category


----------



## emilybarrett

Hello, I would love some help authenticating the grey phantom I just got. Thanks so much!

Item: Celine Grey Felt Phantom
Seller: each_piece_is_unique
Listing Number: 231975458183 
Listing link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-2100...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

All additional images are located in this folder:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhcmxPS0lUUTBZalE&usp=sharing


----------



## xavier14

Hi Unoma, I hope you can authenticate this nano bag I bought on ebay, i think you missed my previous post so Im reposting it. TIA




xavier14 said:


> View attachment 3387453
> View attachment 3387452
> View attachment 3387450
> View attachment 3387443
> View attachment 3387445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I bought this bag on ebay 2 months ago and I just started using it but I feel like theres something off with this bag. I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag. I requested authentication in authenticate4u but I never received any response from them regarding the item even after over 20 messages, I kept getting automated messages from them that they received my emails. They kept my payment but its wierd that they are ignoring my request.
> 
> Here's the info of the bag.
> 
> Seller: mka-manp
> Listing number: 262393716038
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262393716038
> 
> Item: Authentic, Brand New with Tags !!! Celine Nano black, pebbled leather!!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Hello, could someone please tell me if these two Mini Luggage bags looks ok? Thank you! =)

Item: AUTH CELINE Limited Edition Mini Luggage Handbag Yellow Citron Leather
Seller: realtysten1980
Listing Number: 262496576535
Listing link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262496576535?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

AND

Item: Authentic CELINE Limited Edition Mini Luggage Handbag Yellow Citron
Seller: vladimirmi
Listing Number: 172236083789
Listing Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...083789?hash=item281a12124d:g:LWQAAOSwoBtW30Zt


----------



## marijamjau

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? 


Item: Twisted Cabas (Small)
Seller: Buddy&Selly
Listing number: 351766038484
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-Shopper-Rot-Blau-Damen-Tasche-Small-Twisted-Cabas-/351766038484

Thank you!


----------



## tiffi014

Hello! Am thinking of purchasing this Celine bag from this seller. Could anyone who can let me know if it's authentic or not? Thanks so much in advance!

Item: CELINE Pebbled Micro Black Luggage Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 222161713428  (I think but I'm not exactly sure?)
Seller:jd103192
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...713428?hash=item33b9deb914:g:NyIAAOSwc1FXacIb
Comments:  Bag not included with scarf in photo


----------



## Mishalee

Hi there!! I'm absolutely in love with this bag! Could you please help me authenticate it?? Thanks in advance!!
Item: Celine Tricolor Trapeze
Listing number: 2760851 (I think?)
Seller: Maria
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ise-trapeze-leather-tote-celine-2760851.shtml
Comments: none


----------



## Applefull

Hi, this will be my first time to buy celine on ebay. Kindly check it out if its authentic. Thanks!

Item: Celine citron yellow drummed leather luggage nano tote shopper shoulder hand bag
Listing Number: 131716581275
Seller: japan-world-trading-assistant
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Citr...er-Hand-Bag-/131716581275?hash=item1eaaeb879b
Comments: none


----------



## sisterdedra

Hi Unoma,

This is my first time posting.  Can you please authenticated my newly purchased Celine bag?  This is my first time making a purchase online from a consignment store.  

Item: Celine Black Drummed Calfskin Leather Mini Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number: 11178499
Seller: Yoogiscloset
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-drummed-calfskin-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag.html 
Comments:  Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## ceesee

Hi Unoma,
I'd like to authenticate this purse that i purchased from overstock. The link on overstock is no longer active so i am attaching my own photos. I cant open up the inside of the bag because of the security tags, if i take the tag off, the bag cannot be return. I can confirm that the inside is smooth leather.

Item: Celine Micro - Smooth Black Leather


----------



## ceesee

A few more pics of the front of the bag.

Thanks,
C


----------



## ztory

Please authenticate this for me, if pictures are not the right ones i might could as the seller for more:

Item: Celine Zip tote bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: https://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Celine_Zip_Tote_Bag___Black_Leather_67674959.htm?sa=1
Comments: For sale on a swedish pre-owned site, the seller has recipe from a boutique in Stockholm that is a trusted seller of Celine and sells Celine clothing, bags and accesories.


----------



## LVStarfire

Can you please authenticate this one for me as well, thank you!
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
Listing number: 391491356268
Seller: nycsellersinc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391491356268?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## josephine143

Hi there!
Can you pls authenticate this if this is real or fake. I am about to send my payment to them so I hope you will help me before I close the deal. Thanks
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-luggage-leather-bag-celine-2609455.shtml


----------



## Danielled310

Item: Bag Celine Black
Listing Number: N/A Its from Vinted
Seller: Cin33000
Link: https://www.vinted.com/womens-bags/purses/20455270-bag-celine-black
Comments: Found this on Vinted. Girl claims its authentic but I want to make sure before I purchase. Many thanks!


----------



## Blacktulip

Hi Ladies, please help with authenticating this mini - many thanks in advance!!!

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE IN PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER BAG TOTE
Listing Number: 331887797986
Seller: dir.smit
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...hz9ygOAzFhtbJRPH9VQSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## playingonclouds

Hi lovely, could someone kindly help authenticate this hobo?

Item: Celine Large Hobo
Listing Number: 361580144899
Seller: balearic1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pari...F6oEh9joyjiYmF%2F8QbQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I have the bag in possession and could provide additional pictures if needed.

Thanks a million!! xoxo


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi dear authenticators, could you please authenticate this bag for me, TIA
Item: Authentic Celine Pebbled Micro Red Luggage Leather Tote Bag Gold Hardware
Listing number: 222161716245
Seller: jd103192
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222161716245?_trksid


----------



## kittykatcc

Item: Authentic Celine flag bag messenger/clutch medium box
Listing Number: 222168223406
Seller: mengotti
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222168223406?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spaceyjacy

Hello lovely Celine authenicators, I'm not sure if anyone will be able to do this one since its on TRR and there are limited pics. I've been dying for a Triangle bag since the release. Now I'm wishing I could go back in time and just try to get one directly from a Celine boutique. I've read some not so great things about authenticity on TRR as well as spotted at least one really obvious fake(Marc Jacobs) myself while browsing around. I've never had a problem with anything I've purchased from them but I'm pretty cautious so I guess I've been lucky. 
I'm nervous about this one because it was definitely faked. Plus the description say 'pristine' but when you zoom in there is obviously HW missing! WTH? I wonder how carefully they actually look at these things(and just to be clear I would totally contact them about that before taking the plunge anyway).
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Item: Celine Triangle Open sac w/ tags 
Item number: CEL34449
Seller: TRR
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...le-bags/celine-triangle-open-sac-w-slash-tags

TIA!


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine box brown bag
Listing Number: 231993059000
Seller:johnnie0228
Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/231993059000?_mwBanner=1

Can you lovely ladies authenticate this Celine? 
Best reads


----------



## kwikspice

hi could someone please authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## Shiri

Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Souris color (mouse grey)
Listing number: N/A
Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-grey-leather-tote.html
Comments: Bought this bag and I am extremely concerned about the serial tag number since it seems very faint and even hard to recognize any letters or numbers with your own bare eyes, let alone with a camera. The store has a 7 day return policy so this matter is quite urgent  
Cheers x


----------



## phoebet

Hello, can someone help to authenticate this bag please?

Item: Celine flap bag messenger/clutch medium box
Listing Number:
222168223406
Seller: mengotti

TIA!


----------



## unoma

phoebet said:


> Hello, can someone help to authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item: Celine flap bag messenger/clutch medium box
> Listing Number:
> 222168223406
> Seller: mengotti
> 
> TIA!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Shiri said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Souris color (mouse grey)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
> Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-grey-leather-tote.html
> Comments: Bought this bag and I am extremely concerned about the serial tag number since it seems very faint and even hard to recognize any letters or numbers with your own bare eyes, let alone with a camera. The store has a 7 day return policy so this matter is quite urgent
> Cheers x


Serial number is too blurry. Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kwikspice said:


> hi could someone please authenticate this bag for me?


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

ADM90 said:


> Item: Celine box brown bag
> Listing Number: 231993059000
> Seller:johnnie0228
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/231993059000?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Can you lovely ladies authenticate this Celine?
> Best reads


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

spaceyjacy said:


> Hello lovely Celine authenicators, I'm not sure if anyone will be able to do this one since its on TRR and there are limited pics. I've been dying for a Triangle bag since the release. Now I'm wishing I could go back in time and just try to get one directly from a Celine boutique. I've read some not so great things about authenticity on TRR as well as spotted at least one really obvious fake(Marc Jacobs) myself while browsing around. I've never had a problem with anything I've purchased from them but I'm pretty cautious so I guess I've been lucky.
> I'm nervous about this one because it was definitely faked. Plus the description say 'pristine' but when you zoom in there is obviously HW missing! WTH? I wonder how carefully they actually look at these things(and just to be clear I would totally contact them about that before taking the plunge anyway).
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine Triangle Open sac w/ tags
> Item number: CEL34449
> Seller: TRR
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...le-bags/celine-triangle-open-sac-w-slash-tags
> 
> TIA!


Ask for clear imprint and serial number


----------



## unoma

kittykatcc said:


> Item: Authentic Celine flag bag messenger/clutch medium box
> Listing Number: 222168223406
> Seller: mengotti
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222168223406?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Fake Box


----------



## unoma

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi dear authenticators, could you please authenticate this bag for me, TIA
> Item: Authentic Celine Pebbled Micro Red Luggage Leather Tote Bag Gold Hardware
> Listing number: 222161716245
> Seller: jd103192
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222161716245?_trksid


Fake Micro


----------



## pm0964

unoma said:


> I need to see clear zipper marking



Hi - please see attached photo of the zipper marking.  Thank you!


----------



## unoma

playingonclouds said:


> Hi lovely, could someone kindly help authenticate this hobo?
> 
> Item: Celine Large Hobo
> Listing Number: 361580144899
> Seller: balearic1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Paris-Made-in-Italy-Cobalt-Blue-Trotteur-Tote-Bag-Leather-Handbag-NR-RARE-/361580144899?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=4VzSwU4%2FF6oEh9joyjiYmF%2F8QbQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I have the bag in possession and could provide additional pictures if needed.
> 
> Thanks a million!! xoxo


Serial number and imprint


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Hi Ladies, please help with authenticating this mini - many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE IN PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER BAG TOTE
> Listing Number: 331887797986
> Seller: dir.smit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-IN-PEBBLED-BLACK-LEATHER-BAG-TOTE-/331887797986?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=rMIyBwhz9ygOAzFhtbJRPH9VQSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Fake Black Mini


----------



## unoma

Danielled310 said:


> Item: Bag Celine Black
> Listing Number: N/A Its from Vinted
> Seller: Cin33000
> Link: https://www.vinted.com/womens-bags/purses/20455270-bag-celine-black
> Comments: Found this on Vinted. Girl claims its authentic but I want to make sure before I purchase. Many thanks!


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

josephine143 said:


> Hi there!
> Can you pls authenticate this if this is real or fake. I am about to send my payment to them so I hope you will help me before I close the deal. Thanks
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-luggage-leather-bag-celine-2609455.shtml


Pls nect time, use the correct format.
Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

LVStarfire said:


> Can you please authenticate this one for me as well, thank you!
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing number: 391491356268
> Seller: nycsellersinc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391491356268?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth Red Mini


----------



## pm0964

pm0964 said:


> Hi - please see attached photo of the zipper marking.  Thank you!



I should have mentioned that this is response to #8657 to make it easier for you.


----------



## unoma

ztory said:


> Please authenticate this for me, if pictures are not the right ones i might could as the seller for more:
> 
> Item: Celine Zip tote bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: https://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Celine_Zip_Tote_Bag___Black_Leather_67674959.htm?sa=1
> Comments: For sale on a swedish pre-owned site, the seller has recipe from a boutique in Stockholm that is a trusted seller of Celine and sells Celine clothing, bags and accesories.


Auction removed


----------



## unoma

ceesee said:


> A few more pics of the front of the bag.
> 
> Thanks,
> C


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello- I'm brand new to Celine and will try to post as instructed.  I know nothing of authenticating their bags, so I've always been aftraid of taking the plunge.  Thanks so much in advance 
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Grey
Seller:cheapnchic10
Item # : 252429310071
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...310071?hash=item3ac5f59877:g:td4AAOSw-4BXZMA9


----------



## LVStarfire

unoma said:


> Auth Red Mini


Thank you again!


----------



## unoma

sisterdedra said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> This is my first time posting.  Can you please authenticated my newly purchased Celine bag?  This is my first time making a purchase online from a consignment store.
> 
> Item: Celine Black Drummed Calfskin Leather Mini Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 11178499
> Seller: Yoogiscloset
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-drummed-calfskin-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag.html
> Comments:  Thank you in advance for your time.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

goldendoodle said:


> Hello- I'm brand new to Celine and will try to post as instructed.  I know nothing of authenticating their bags, so I've always been aftraid of taking the plunge.  Thanks so much in advance
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Grey
> Seller:cheapnchic10
> Item # : 252429310071
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...310071?hash=item3ac5f59877:g:td4AAOSw-4BXZMA9


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

LVStarfire said:


> Thank you again!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

ceesee said:


> A few more pics of the front of the bag.
> 
> Thanks,
> C


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Applefull said:


> Hi, this will be my first time to buy celine on ebay. Kindly check it out if its authentic. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine citron yellow drummed leather luggage nano tote shopper shoulder hand bag
> Listing Number: 131716581275
> Seller: japan-world-trading-assistant
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Citr...er-Hand-Bag-/131716581275?hash=item1eaaeb879b
> Comments: none


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Mishalee said:


> Hi there!! I'm absolutely in love with this bag! Could you please help me authenticate it?? Thanks in advance!!
> Item: Celine Tricolor Trapeze
> Listing number: 2760851 (I think?)
> Seller: Maria
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ise-trapeze-leather-tote-celine-2760851.shtml
> Comments: none


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## bickyi

bickyi said:


> Can you please take a look at this as one well? It just arrived, so I took my own pictures.  I would like to know if both the bag and included charm are authentic. Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Celine PVC Shoulder Tote Blue
> Item #: 201592897385
> Seller: monobank
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201592897385?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> My own pictures: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Celine Collection/Celine Carriage Logo PVC Tote Blue



Hello Unoma, can you please take a look at this? It was posted a while ago, so I think I was missed. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

tiffi014 said:


> Hello! Am thinking of purchasing this Celine bag from this seller. Could anyone who can let me know if it's authentic or not? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE Pebbled Micro Black Luggage Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 222161713428  (I think but I'm not exactly sure?)
> Seller:jd103192
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...713428?hash=item33b9deb914:g:NyIAAOSwc1FXacIb
> Comments:  Bag not included with scarf in photo


Fake Black Mini


----------



## unoma

marijamjau said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Item: Twisted Cabas (Small)
> Seller: Buddy&Selly
> Listing number: 351766038484
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-Shopper-Rot-Blau-Damen-Tasche-Small-Twisted-Cabas-/351766038484
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

emilybarrett said:


> Hello, I would love some help authenticating the grey phantom I just got. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Grey Felt Phantom
> Seller: each_piece_is_unique
> Listing Number: 231975458183
> Listing link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-2100-Grey-Felt-Wool-Leather-Winged-Medium-Phantom-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/231975458183?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=44119434603&euid=a877d9ea55764117b3065ac08e540dd1&nma=true&si=ubGjEFFHCHMXFCo2QvPF8A%2F7V9Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> All additional images are located in this folder:
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhcmxPS0lUUTBZalE&usp=sharing


Fake Phantom


----------



## unoma

ceesee said:


> Hi, I have one more which i would like your advice on. Thank you.
> Item: Celine Smooth Mini Black
> Listing Number: 15508135
> Seller: Archie E
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-royal-blue-15508135/?tref=category


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ceesee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you mind authenticaing the item below. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Pebbles Mini Black
> Listing Number: 252435681281
> Seller: luxurysecondsale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PEBB...681281?hash=item3ac656d001:g:~vcAAOSwmtJXbC22


Fake Black Mini


----------



## unoma

Hannahanna said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

dirgni said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Hannahanna said:


> Please authenticate.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item: Celine sand dune mini luggage tote
> Item#*112020851911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112020851911?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!*


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sophia307 said:


> Hi
> Can you please authentic this Celine Bag as well ?
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze
> Listing number :171967880181
> Seller: melouie328
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...880181?hash=item280a159bf5:g:5PUAAOSwA4dWHU0L


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

jh4ms said:


> Please authenticate.  Thanks!
> Item: Celine MICRO luggage black calf skin
> Listing Number: 152132809214
> Seller: jenus_qppdns6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...lack-calf-skin-leather-tote-bag-/152132809214
> Comments:  Unfortunately, I already bought this item before discovering this thread.  Crossing my fingers.


Fake Black MINI


----------



## unoma

MSYi said:


> View attachment 3387705
> View attachment 3387704
> 
> Hi, I'm so sorry, I'm new to this and probably posted my request incorrectly. I am reposting my request to get the Nano in the link authenticated.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano in pebbled leather Souris
> Listing number: 172226727130
> Seller: holliemurphy7
> Item listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano-In-Pebbled-Leather-Souris-100-Genuine-Guaranteed-/172226727130?hash=item2819834cda:g:SLMAAOSwepJXTxk-
> Comments: Seller said she doesn't have a receipt as this was a gift. The listing has ended and I actually bought it but would still like to get it authenticated. The bag appears to be ok and feels ok. I have also attached pictures of the zipper markings. Thanks!


Auth Nano


----------



## Shiri

*#8727 Celine Nano Luggage in Souris*



unoma said:


> Serial number is too blurry. Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking



I have added some new photos for you of the serial number tag and zipper marking, hope it helps


----------



## Shiri

Shiri said:


> *#8727 Celine Nano Luggage in Souris*
> 
> 
> 
> I have added some new photos for you of the serial number tag and zipper marking, hope it helps



UPDATE:: I have turned the photos the right way for you so you are able to see the letters and numbers better!
Sorry for the hassle


----------



## kwikspice

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck


oh I'm sorry i just saw this she took the link off but can you try this and see if it goes to it still? thank you soo much  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pink...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bweelublub

Item: Celine Blade
Listing number: 182155830178
Seller: adadkny
Item listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...830178?hash=item2a695563a2:g:0woAAOSwnNBXT0RK

Hi Unoma! Can you please help me authentic the Celine Blade bag? 
Much appreciated


----------



## unoma

Shiri said:


> *#8727 Celine Nano Luggage in Souris*
> 
> 
> 
> I have added some new photos for you of the serial number tag and zipper marking, hope it helps


Auth


----------



## unoma

kwikspice said:


> oh I'm sorry i just saw this she took the link off but can you try this and see if it goes to it still? thank you soo much
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pink-Fluo-Drummed-Leather-Nano-Luggage-Bag-Crossbody-Micro-Mini-RARE-BUY-/182181875013?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=43113332269&euid=3ddca0f478204f4d9c05be5571b499a3&nma=true&si=td%2FXff54ikGAa1RJLvVv1nGw0og%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bweelublub said:


> Item: Celine Blade
> Listing number: 182155830178
> Seller: adadkny
> Item listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...830178?hash=item2a695563a2:g:0woAAOSwnNBXT0RK
> 
> Hi Unoma! Can you please help me authentic the Celine Blade bag?
> Much appreciated


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Angsas

Item: Celine Belt

Listing number: 301991276483

Seller: 0303march

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301991276483

Hi authenticators, I hope you can help me autheticate this Celine, please xxx


----------



## Angsas

Item: Celine Belt bag

Listing number: 162094261816

Seller: ange-hurl

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162094261816

Hi autheticators, please look at this one too, thank you so much


----------



## Shiri

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much Unoma! You've been excellent


----------



## pm0964

I am a newbie with regards to getting backs authenticated on the Celine forum.  I had requested authentication in my post #8626 and was told that I need to supply a clear picture of the zipper marking.  The bag had already shipped so now that I have received it, I am adding pictures of the bag with the hopes that you can authenticate the Celine Nano.  Thank you so much - I am greatly appreciative!


----------



## emilybarrett

unoma said:


> Fake Phantom


thank you so much!!


----------



## jackosabel

guys do all celine particularly nano have the zipper size marked at zipper?  Thank you!


----------



## michelina13

jackosabel said:


> guys do all celine particularly nano have the zipper size marked at zipper?  Thank you!


Yes, pretty sure. Though I'm not an authenticator


----------



## MSYi

unoma said:


> Auth Nano


Thank you so much


----------



## jackosabel

item: celine nano luggage tricolor smooth leather
seller: Glamourbox_boutique 
link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BGBWD5YPWYtfGIuDD2oEPFJWCN65OhpWkESXKw0/?hl=en

please please help me authenticate this bag..  thank you so much


----------



## jackosabel




----------



## unoma

jackosabel said:


>


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

emilybarrett said:


> thank you so much!!


----------



## unoma

MSYi said:


> Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

pm0964 said:


> I am a newbie with regards to getting backs authenticated on the Celine forum.  I had requested authentication in my post #8626 and was told that I need to supply a clear picture of the zipper marking.  The bag had already shipped so now that I have received it, I am adding pictures of the bag with the hopes that you can authenticate the Celine Nano.  Thank you so much - I am greatly appreciative!
> 
> View attachment 3395932
> View attachment 3395933
> View attachment 3395934
> View attachment 3395935
> View attachment 3395936
> View attachment 3395937
> View attachment 3395938
> View attachment 3395939


Pls next time include auction link Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Shiri said:


> Thank you so much Unoma! You've been excellent


----------



## unoma

Angsas said:


> Item: Celine Belt bag
> 
> Listing number: 162094261816
> 
> Seller: ange-hurl
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162094261816
> 
> Hi autheticators, please look at this one too, thank you so much


Ask for serial number


----------



## pm0964

unoma said:


> Pls next time include auction link Nano is a Fake



Thank you unoma! I will proceed with returning it -- lesson learned that I need to authenticate here before buying!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## playingonclouds

unoma said:


> Serial number and imprint


Here's the serial number, zipper marking and imprints on small pouch and bag. Thank you so much!!


----------



## nora23

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231991823888?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Please confirm if this listing containsns an authentic Celine.

Item Name: Authentic Celine Nano Red Smooth Leather Small Tote Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 231991823888
Seller ID: joreci0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231991823888


----------



## nora23

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ceesee

unoma said:


> Fake Black Mini


Wow, thanks so much Umoma


----------



## fifiluxe

fifiluxe said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Didn't receive box with bag originally purchased from therealreal.com site according to the seller who received it as a gift from friend who purchased on the site towards end of 2015. Zipper marking indicates "YKK" and serial number found inside zipper compartment reads U-CE-0114. Here are the photos:
> 
> Thank you so so much Unoma!!! Really appreciate your time and expertise!
> View attachment 3388287
> View attachment 3388288





unoma said:


> Would like to see photos of the box you received include serial number and zipper rmarking



Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to check progress - any indication of authenticity? Really appreciate ALL the help I can get

TIA!!!


----------



## Applefull

Hi, unoma! I saw also the bag from other seller..this other seller sent me pictures of zipper marking ang serial number as well..pls take a look..thanks

Item: Auth Celine luggage Nano shopper leather 2-Way bag yellow
Listing Number:  282054796906
Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/brand-eco
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28205479690...70d28cdc132&bu=44260674111&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: I attached additional photos of the bag (zipper marking, serial number and the dustbag)


----------



## pm0964

Hi, please authenticate:

Item:  Celine Authentic Nano Luggage
Listing Number:  152151754415
Seller:  pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Auth...sh=item236cf386af:g:nLYAAOSwNuxXcAeh#viTabs_0

Thank you so much!


----------



## atomgrrl

TIA for helping to authenticate this!

ITEM: Celine Goatskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Palm
LISTING #: 182190780036
SELLER: fashionphile 
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182190780036?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## angie_ys

Shiri said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Souris color (mouse grey)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
> Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-grey-leather-tote.html
> Comments: Bought this bag and I am extremely concerned about the serial tag number since it seems very faint and even hard to recognize any letters or numbers with your own bare eyes, let alone with a camera. The store has a 7 day return policy so this matter is quite urgent
> Cheers x




Hi Shiri, 

May i know the bag you bought is auth? 

Thank you.


----------



## angie_ys

Item: Celine luggage nano
Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-blue-leather-tote.html

Hi Unoma,

I bought this bag yesterday and could you please help me to authenticate this bag. So much appreciate.

Thank you.


----------



## Egha Dilaga

Hi Experts,

I'm a newbie for Celine, seeking your advise to authenticate below bag before purchase ;

Item : Celine Micro Tri Color
Listing Number : ?? Facebook page
Seller : Styliste Manila
Link : https://www.facebook.com/3865430447...965307776370/1122964931109741/?type=3&theater
Comments : pictures attached

Thank you for your kind assistance

Regards,
Egha


----------



## Egha Dilaga

Hi Experts,

I'm a newbie for Celine, seeking your advise to authenticate below bag before purchase ;

Item : Celine Micro Tri Color
Listing Number : ?? Facebook page
Seller : Styliste Manila
Link : https://www.facebook.com/3865430447...965307776370/1122964931109741/?type=3&theater
Comments : pictures attached

Thank you for your kind assistance

Regards,
Egha


----------



## louien

It has been a while since I've been here. Just wanted to check with the experts:

Item: classic box medium
Listing Number: 301996216898
Seller: fairylee15282016
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/CELINE-classic-box-medium-/301996216898?nav=SEARCH
Comments: declared as burgundy in color


----------



## Flouxpe

Hi im a newbie here. I humbly seek your help in authenticating this celine trio. Thank you so much
Item: celine trio large
Listing no: n/a
Seller: aries razal


----------



## xsparkagex

Item: CELINE Bag Luggage Nano Black/White Smooth Leather Tote Handbag 
Listing Number: 182192055275
Seller:  deniseannre_0 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182192055275?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: NA


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Found this and I really like the color. Can u check the authenticity? Thank you in advance. 

Item: celine nano luggage grained
Lisitng no: 142045960599
Seller: Bagfairmanil-0
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/142045960599

Will also attach the photos just incase the link wont work.














Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alexanderdetr

Hello 

I found this bag online and need your expertise to authenticate.

Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Suede Medium Trapeze Sahara

Listing no:97591

http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-sahara-97591


----------



## Blacktulip

Please help with authentication 

Item:Celine Authentic Nano Luggage
Lisitng no: 152151754415
Seller:  pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Auth...4415&clkid=6616572541477434694&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## Blacktulip

Please help with authenticating the following Mini. Thank you!!!

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Bag Dune color leather
Lisitng no: 291811620492
Seller:  [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/salizde?_trksid=p2047675.l2559'] salizde[/URL]
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...4415&clkid=6616606648066810479&_qi=RTM2247627


----------



## michelina13

Please help authenticate Celine black box bag (I just purchased) 
Zipper marking is an I, will attach pics from seller. 
Black box bag 
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222177986755 
Seller- mikelangelo2005 
Listing#  222177986755


Thank you!!!!


----------



## belle_

Hi,

Could anyone please help with this trapeze?

Item: [Almost New] CELINE Mini Trapeze - Black With Suede Wings
Listing Number: 222176874199
Seller: haiyuu

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222176874199?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Additional photos attached. Seller said she had trouble taking clear photos of the serial number _"I can't get it fully out without causing major creasing to the pockets on the inside that it's attached to. I don't want to cause any wear on this while I'm selling so I'm not going to be able to get a photo where you can read the numbers.  There are two rows of text and I can tell you the top row ends with 0195 (can't see what's at the front of anything) and the bottom row is: U-CU-1115"_

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Butterflyweed

unoma said:


> Fake Micro



Thank you unoma, I'm so glad I didn't bid. I feel bad for the winner.


----------



## unoma

pm0964 said:


> Thank you unoma! I will proceed with returning it -- lesson learned that I need to authenticate here before buying!
> Have a great weekend!


----------



## unoma

playingonclouds said:


> Here's the serial number, zipper marking and imprints on small pouch and bag. Thank you so much!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

nora23 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231991823888?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Please confirm if this listing containsns an authentic Celine.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Celine Nano Red Smooth Leather Small Tote Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 231991823888
> Seller ID: joreci0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231991823888


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

belle_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please help with this trapeze?
> 
> Item: [Almost New] CELINE Mini Trapeze - Black With Suede Wings
> Listing Number: 222176874199
> Seller: haiyuu
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222176874199?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Additional photos attached. Seller said she had trouble taking clear photos of the serial number _"I can't get it fully out without causing major creasing to the pockets on the inside that it's attached to. I don't want to cause any wear on this while I'm selling so I'm not going to be able to get a photo where you can read the numbers.  There are two rows of text and I can tell you the top row ends with 0195 (can't see what's at the front of anything) and the bottom row is: U-CU-1115"_
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> View attachment 3401474
> View attachment 3401475
> View attachment 3401476
> View attachment 3401477
> View attachment 3401478
> View attachment 3401479
> View attachment 3401480
> View attachment 3401481


Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you unoma, I'm so glad I didn't bid. I feel bad for the winner.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Applefull said:


> View attachment 3397571
> View attachment 3397574
> View attachment 3397575
> View attachment 3397573
> View attachment 3397572
> View attachment 3397570
> 
> Hi, unoma! I saw also the bag from other seller..this other seller sent me pictures of zipper marking ang serial number as well..pls take a look..thanks
> 
> Item: Auth Celine luggage Nano shopper leather 2-Way bag yellow
> Listing Number:  282054796906
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/brand-eco
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28205479690...70d28cdc132&bu=44260674111&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: I attached additional photos of the bag (zipper marking, serial number and the dustbag)


Auth


----------



## unoma

pm0964 said:


> Hi, please authenticate:
> 
> Item:  Celine Authentic Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:  152151754415
> Seller:  pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Auth...sh=item236cf386af:g:nLYAAOSwNuxXcAeh#viTabs_0
> 
> Thank you so much!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

atomgrrl said:


> TIA for helping to authenticate this!
> 
> ITEM: Celine Goatskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Palm
> LISTING #: 182190780036
> SELLER: fashionphile
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182190780036?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

angie_ys said:


> Item: Celine luggage nano
> Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
> Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-blue-leather-tote.html
> 
> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I bought this bag yesterday and could you please help me to authenticate this bag. So much appreciate.
> 
> Thank you.


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Egha Dilaga said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm a newbie for Celine, seeking your advise to authenticate below bag before purchase ;
> 
> Item : Celine Micro Tri Color
> Listing Number : ?? Facebook page
> Seller : Styliste Manila
> Link : https://www.facebook.com/3865430447...965307776370/1122964931109741/?type=3&theater
> Comments : pictures attached
> 
> Thank you for your kind assistance
> 
> Regards,
> Egha


Auth


----------



## unoma

louien said:


> It has been a while since I've been here. Just wanted to check with the experts:
> 
> Item: classic box medium
> Listing Number: 301996216898
> Seller: fairylee15282016
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/CELINE-classic-box-medium-/301996216898?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: declared as burgundy in color


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xsparkagex said:


> Item: CELINE Bag Luggage Nano Black/White Smooth Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 182192055275
> Seller:  deniseannre_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182192055275?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: NA


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Found this and I really like the color. Can u check the authenticity? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: celine nano luggage grained
> Lisitng no: 142045960599
> Seller: Bagfairmanil-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/142045960599
> 
> Will also attach the photos just incase the link wont work.
> 
> View attachment 3400549
> View attachment 3400551
> View attachment 3400552
> View attachment 3400553
> View attachment 3400555
> View attachment 3400556
> View attachment 3400557
> View attachment 3400558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Alexanderdetr said:


> Hello
> 
> I found this bag online and need your expertise to authenticate.
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Suede Medium Trapeze Sahara
> 
> Listing no:97591
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-sahara-97591


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Please help with authenticating the following Mini. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Bag Dune color leather
> Lisitng no: 291811620492
> Seller:   salizde
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-BAG-DUNE-COLOR-LEATHER/291811620492?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20140211132617&meid=5ad18cd4f0974b899a0b44248e180d02&pid=100085&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=152151754415&clkid=6616606648066810479&_qi=RTM2247627


Mini is a Fake


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine box bag medium black. (I just purchased)mthink you missed me before  
Celine medium box bag 
Seller-mikelangelo2005
Listing# 222177986755
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222177986755 

I attached pic of zipper marking.


----------



## michelina13




----------



## Sookie888

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Oh geeeZz glad i didnt buy it. Thanks unoma!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> View attachment 3401427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate Celine black box bag (I just purchased)
> Zipper marking is an I, will attach pics from seller.
> Black box bag
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222177986755
> Seller- mikelangelo2005
> Listing#  222177986755
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you unoma, I'm so glad I didn't bid. I feel bad for the winner.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Oh geeeZz glad i didnt buy it. Thanks unoma!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


Better luck next time


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Auth Box


Thank you Unoma!!!!


----------



## Jennifee

Hi, I already purchased but luckily there is a 14 day return policy! Please let me know if it is real or fake!!  Thank you! 

Item: New 2015 nano luggage Grey/Dune pebbled leather silver hardware small mini bag
Listing Number: 252446296220
Seller: willialuc0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-na...u%2FfU6MpEmlDTkhbSkhY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## playingonclouds

unoma said:


> Auth


Awesome, I'm so relieved, can't thank you enough!!


----------



## xsparkagex

Item: celine micro luggage black 
Listing number:112046307449
Seller: ddsjy
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112046307449
Comments: seller unsure if authentic.


----------



## Happy_bugz

hi  Authenticator
I am new to Celine
Can you please help me Authenticate this?
Item:


----------



## Happy_bugz

Hi Authenticator
I am new to Celine
Can you please help me authenticate this ?
Item: Celine Phantom Smooth Black Heather Handbag
item number: 322182218115
Seller: bris-qld-goods-store
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322182218115?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you in advance


----------



## Egha Dilaga

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much Unoma!


----------



## Applefull

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks thanks thanks uonoma! You're such a heaven sent ; now i am relieved im buying the real one..ty


----------



## louien

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Really appreciate your input here are more pics

More images here 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...dy-shoulder-bag-black-17203219/?tref=category


----------



## angie_ys

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



Thank you so much for your help Unoma. Appreciated.


----------



## kimberf

Hi ladies -

I haven't posted in a while, trying to resist buying new bags. But I have been pining over the Shoulder Luggage for a long time. Could you please take a look at this one from fashionphile?

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Shoulder Luggage Dune
Listing number: n/a
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-shoulder-luggage-dune-98055 

Thank you very much!


----------



## mizassy

Can you please help me authenticate this:
Item: Medium Phantom 
Listing Number: 17197012
Seller: Designer Vintage Inc
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-17197012/?tref=category
Comments: I love this bag, but I can't really find this color, so I'm questioning its authenticity

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## emmanuellectr

Hello, would be grateful if you could help me take a look at this!

Item: Large Trapeze
Listing Number: b32615035
Seller: *stacyy921*
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b32615035?&u=:stacyy921&tp=
Thank you so much!


----------



## belle_

unoma said:


> Need to see clear photos of serial number and zipper marking



Serial number is:
U - AT - 0195
U - CU - 1115

Thanks a lot


----------



## xjp

Hi ladies

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 252449190873
Seller: nichustle
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25244919...68def666452&bu=43809737642&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

I have extra images attached 

Thank you so much!!! xx


----------



## xjp

Can I please also have this one screened?

Item: Celine Nano
Item ID: 282093618027
Seller: exco5
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-2015...618027?hash=item41ae17036b:g:EFEAAOSwkl5XfshR

Thank you!!


----------



## pm0964

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake


Thank you!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Kindly help me. I really want to buy this Celine Micro Bag but i am not sure if its authentic. Please see attached photo. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pm0964

Hi - could you please authenticate the following:

Item: Celine Nano
Item ID:  142046454643
Seller:  ayus.oldo
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142046454643?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## aceofspades

Item: Small Classic In Box Calfskin Red Cross Body Bag
Listing Number: 16200058
Seller: HerBag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-box-calfskin-classic-cross-body-bag-red-16200058/?tref=category

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## goodluckday

Can you please help authenticate the following purse? Thank you so much.

Item: CELINE Goatskin Micro Luggage in Antarctic
Listing Number: 252452346619
Seller:misstery82
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE-Goatskin-Micro-Luggage-in-Antarctic/252452346619?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=011742d58eb64bd895dec9158fc183f5&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=252452346619&clkid=6704750470345647325&_qi=RTM2247625
Comments:


----------



## arika111orange

Hi, I would be so grateful if someone could help authenticate this mini?  Thank you!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in jungle
Listing number:  252452473005
Seller:  authenticlovers
Listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...473005?hash=item3ac75708ad:g:XigAAOSwyQtVt-j8


----------



## cwiddoes

Can you please authenticate this bag from Portero? thank you so much!! I appreciate your time and effort.

Item: Celine Graphite Gray Distressed Leather large satchel bag
Listing: 
Brand: Celine
Color: graphite gray
Material: distressed leather
Handles: double leather handles
Interior: black fabric interior with one zip pocket
Approx. measurements: Height: 17cm / Width: 37cm / Depth: 12cm / Strap Drop: 20cm
Authenticity code: CE0032

code c 0749bg0011


Link: http://www.portero.com/celine-graphite-gray-distressed-leather-satchel-shoulder-bag-tote-handbag



View attachment 3404985

View attachment 3404986

View attachment 3404987

View attachment 3404988

View attachment 3404989

View attachment 3404990
View attachment 3404991
View attachment 3404992
View attachment 3404993
View attachment 3404994


----------



## aucoin222

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma!
Here are the photos! Sorry the serial number tag is at the corner of an inner pocket and it is impossible to take clear pictures. On top it reads (cannot read clearly) 'S CH 0089', on the bottom it reads 'MADE IN ITALY' (all in capital)


----------



## aucoin222

aucoin222 said:


> Hi Unoma!
> Here are the photos! Sorry the serial number tag is at the corner of an inner pocket and it is impossible to take clear pictures. On top it reads (cannot read clearly) 'S CH 0089', on the bottom it reads 'MADE IN ITALY' (all in capital)
> View attachment 3405095
> View attachment 3405096
> View attachment 3405115
> View attachment 3405119
> View attachment 3405121



Sorry it is this item!
Item:celine red classic box bag
Listing Number:NA
Seller: Vestiare collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-classic-leather-bag-celine-2580914.shtml
Hi there! Could you help look at this bag? Thanks!!


----------



## cutywei

Hi - could you please authenticate this celine box for me.  I paid for 2 different third party authenticators and they all told me different answers.  I am really confused now. Please help.
Item: Celine Box
Item ID: 16024315
Seller: ReneeLi
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-box-medium-nwt-shoulder-bag-red-16024315/


----------



## cutywei

here are additional pics. Thank you very much!


----------



## Rachelfoodie

Ladies, received this as a gift..Can you please help me figure out if this authentic?


----------



## Honey7

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Item: Women's Celine Trapeze Bag, Burgundy
Listing number:
Seller: nicolcrabb_04
Link: 331901515605
https://www.ebay.com/itm/331901515605


----------



## Honey7

* "nicolcrabb_0" is the seller's name- apologies. 



Honey7 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Women's Celine Trapeze Bag, Burgundy
> Listing number:
> Seller: nicolcrabb_04
> Link: 331901515605
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/331901515605
> 
> View attachment 3405609
> View attachment 3405612
> View attachment 3405613
> View attachment 3405614
> View attachment 3405615
> View attachment 3405616
> View attachment 3405618
> View attachment 3405619
> View attachment 3405621
> View attachment 3405606


----------



## tinipurse

Hello, could you please help to authenticate this Celine phantom?  Thank you kindly. 
Item: CELINE BEIGE LUGGAGE PHANTOM SNAKESKIN
Listing no. 182181973491
Seller: mr2_newcomer
Link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...BARGAIN-/182181973491?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## iblamefashion

Can some please authenticate this Celine nano ASAP  thanks so much x


----------



## iblamefashion

Hi is this real? Thanks!!!


----------



## iblamefashion

Oops sorry for posting twice. I'm a a newbie and still getting to grips!


----------



## iblamefashion

some more images


----------



## goodluckday

Can you please help authenticate the following purse? Thank you so much.

Item: Celine Antarctic mini luggage handbag
Listing Number: 162128354820
Seller:trahu97
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162128354820?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goodluckday

goodluckday said:


> Can you please help authenticate the following purse? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Celine Antarctic mini luggage handbag
> Listing Number: 162128354820
> Seller:trahu97
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162128354820?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



with extra 2 pictures attached.  Thank you.


----------



## goodluckday

Can you please help authenticate the following purse? Thank you so much.
i falled in love with luggage in Antarctic Blue. so I have been looking for all different size.

Item: New 2016 NANO LUGGAGE LAMBSKIN Antarctic blue Small Mini bag Bronze hardware
(ps. I think the seller put a wrong name. it supposed to be goatskin in Antarctic)
Listing Number:142050054524
Seller: leavetheworldbehind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2016-NA...4524&clkid=6757610785101053118&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## cwiddoes

Hi Elliespurse,
I've submitted an authentication post but I think I need some coaching. My photos aren't working- when I click on them an error message comes up.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## rikkuex

Hi! Could you kindly please help me authenticate the following purse? Thank you very much!

Item: Celine Trapeze Small Tri-color
Listing Number: 58161356
Seller: evenstar1986
Link: https://carousell.com/p/58161356/
Comments: Seller says serial number is too deep in but that I can check it when we meet up


----------



## Madamemacbeth

Hi everyone! Could you please take a look at my new purchase?
Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Souris
Listing number: n/a
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-souris-128747
Thank you so much!


----------



## Bebekwek

Hi could you please help authenticate this listing
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-tri-color-/322190415409?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

Thankyou so much


----------



## irene ursini

HI GIRLS! I write from Italy and I found on Depop a beautiful Celine Phantom! I'd like to buy it and even if the seller assured me its authenticy I'd like to receive other opinions! The price is 650 euro (780$).
Here are the photos! Please answer me ASAP and tell me what do you think about it  !


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Thank you Unoma!!!!


----------



## unoma

Jennifee said:


> Hi, I already purchased but luckily there is a 14 day return policy! Please let me know if it is real or fake!!  Thank you!
> 
> Item: New 2015 nano luggage Grey/Dune pebbled leather silver hardware small mini bag
> Listing Number: 252446296220
> Seller: willialuc0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-nano-luggage-Grey-Dune-pebbled-leather-silver-hardware-small-mini-bag-/252446296220?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=40o5Ma8Ru%2FfU6MpEmlDTkhbSkhY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

playingonclouds said:


> Awesome, I'm so relieved, can't thank you enough!!


----------



## unoma

xsparkagex said:


> Item: celine micro luggage black
> Listing number:112046307449
> Seller: ddsjy
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112046307449
> Comments: seller unsure if authentic.


Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Bebekwek said:


> Hi could you please help authenticate this listing
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-tri-color-/322190415409?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thankyou so much


Next please use the correct format. Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Please help with authentication
> 
> Item:Celine Authentic Nano Luggage
> Lisitng no: 152151754415
> Seller:  pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Authentic-Nano-Luggage/152151754415?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20140211132617&meid=d967d037bd3f4ecfbd345a6a6ce8a5cf&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=152151754415&clkid=6616572541477434694&_qi=RTM2247625


Did you buy this bag? Let me see the photos of the bag you receive


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Please help with authenticating the following Mini. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Bag Dune color leather
> Lisitng no: 291811620492
> Seller:   salizde
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-BAG-DUNE-COLOR-LEATHER/291811620492?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20140211132617&meid=5ad18cd4f0974b899a0b44248e180d02&pid=100085&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=152151754415&clkid=6616606648066810479&_qi=RTM2247627


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> View attachment 3401427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate Celine black box bag (I just purchased)
> Zipper marking is an I, will attach pics from seller.
> Black box bag
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222177986755
> Seller- mikelangelo2005
> Listing#  222177986755
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

belle_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please help with this trapeze?
> 
> Item: [Almost New] CELINE Mini Trapeze - Black With Suede Wings
> Listing Number: 222176874199
> Seller: haiyuu
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222176874199?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Additional photos attached. Seller said she had trouble taking clear photos of the serial number _"I can't get it fully out without causing major creasing to the pockets on the inside that it's attached to. I don't want to cause any wear on this while I'm selling so I'm not going to be able to get a photo where you can read the numbers.  There are two rows of text and I can tell you the top row ends with 0195 (can't see what's at the front of anything) and the bottom row is: U-CU-1115"_
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> View attachment 3401474
> View attachment 3401475
> View attachment 3401476
> View attachment 3401477
> View attachment 3401478
> View attachment 3401479
> View attachment 3401480
> View attachment 3401481


I cant zoom the serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you unoma, I'm so glad I didn't bid. I feel bad for the winner.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

kimberf said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, trying to resist buying new bags. But I have been pining over the Shoulder Luggage for a long time. Could you please take a look at this one from fashionphile?
> 
> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Shoulder Luggage Dune
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-shoulder-luggage-dune-98055
> 
> Thank you very much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

mizassy said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this:
> Item: Medium Phantom
> Listing Number: 17197012
> Seller: Designer Vintage Inc
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-17197012/?tref=category
> Comments: I love this bag, but I can't really find this color, so I'm questioning its authenticity
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

belle_ said:


> Serial number is:
> U - AT - 0195
> U - CU - 1115
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> View attachment 3404024
> View attachment 3404026
> View attachment 3404027
> View attachment 3404007
> View attachment 3404008
> View attachment 3404010
> View attachment 3404012
> View attachment 3404019
> View attachment 3404020
> View attachment 3404023


Auth


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 252449190873
> Seller: nichustle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25244919...68def666452&bu=43809737642&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> I have extra images attached
> 
> Thank you so much!!! xx


Fake


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Can I please also have this one screened?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Item ID: 282093618027
> Seller: exco5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-2015...618027?hash=item41ae17036b:g:EFEAAOSwkl5XfshR
> 
> Thank you!!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## xjp

unoma said:


> Fake



Thanks Unoma!! X


----------



## unoma

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Kindly help me. I really want to buy this Celine Micro Bag but i am not sure if its authentic. Please see attached photo. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3404325
> 
> View attachment 3404326
> 
> View attachment 3404327
> 
> View attachment 3404328
> 
> View attachment 3404329
> 
> View attachment 3404330
> 
> View attachment 3404331
> 
> View attachment 3404332
> 
> View attachment 3404333
> 
> View attachment 3404334


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

pm0964 said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Item ID:  142046454643
> Seller:  ayus.oldo
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142046454643?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Thanks Unoma!! X


----------



## unoma

irene ursini said:


> HI GIRLS! I write from Italy and I found on Depop a beautiful Celine Phantom! I'd like to buy it and even if the seller assured me its authenticy I'd like to receive other opinions! The price is 650 euro (780$).
> Here are the photos! Please answer me ASAP and tell me what do you think about it  !


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Madamemacbeth said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please take a look at my new purchase?
> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Souris
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-souris-128747
> Thank you so much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

rikkuex said:


> Hi! Could you kindly please help me authenticate the following purse? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Small Tri-color
> Listing Number: 58161356
> Seller: evenstar1986
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/58161356/
> Comments: Seller says serial number is too deep in but that I can check it when we meet up


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

goodluckday said:


> Can you please help authenticate the following purse? Thank you so much.
> i falled in love with luggage in Antarctic Blue. so I have been looking for all different size.
> 
> Item: New 2016 NANO LUGGAGE LAMBSKIN Antarctic blue Small Mini bag Bronze hardware
> (ps. I think the seller put a wrong name. it supposed to be goatskin in Antarctic)
> Listing Number:142050054524
> Seller: leavetheworldbehind
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2016-NANO-LUGGAGE-LAMBSKIN-Antarctic-blue-Small-Mini-bag-Bronze-hardware/142050054524?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20140211132617&meid=624780bad5a0434a860391083579beee&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=142050054524&clkid=6757610785101053118&_qi=RTM2247625


Nano is a FAKE


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> Item: Small Classic In Box Calfskin Red Cross Body Bag
> Listing Number: 16200058
> Seller: HerBag
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-box-calfskin-classic-cross-body-bag-red-16200058/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!



Hi Unoma,
Just wondering if my post was skipped   Thanks so much.


----------



## louien

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking





louien said:


> Really appreciate your input! here are more pics



Was thinking you missed my post (first quoted post still active/ second inactive but the pics are still there). Really appreciate it!!!


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Just wondering if my post was skipped   Thanks so much.


No red flag, but ask for serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

louien said:


> Was thinking you missed my post (first quoted post still active/ second inactive but the pics are still there). Really appreciate it!!!


Pls post the link again.


----------



## aceofspades

unoma said:


> No red flag, but ask for serial number and zipper marking.



Thanks so much Unoma, I really appreciate it!


----------



## louien

unoma said:


> Pls post the link again.



http://www.m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-classic-box-medium-/301996216898?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks much!!!


----------



## unoma

louien said:


> http://www.m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-classic-box-medium-/301996216898?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks much!!!


Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## louien

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint



Really appreciate it!


----------



## elzyecha

NEVER again buy anything from it. I bought my first bag Proved Authentic in "Good condition" but when the bag arrived and i wore it for two times, its started to tearing apart. Handles stiches etc. horror horror story. Tell anyone not to buy anything from it.


----------



## unoma

louien said:


> Really appreciate it!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Hi Unoma, would you tell me if this is authentic?

Item: Celine mini belt bag
Seller: craigslist
Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/5640545636.html

Thank you for your time!


----------



## emmanuellectr

Hi Unoma! Again, would be grateful if you could help me take a look at this! 

Item: Large Trapeze
Listing Number: b32615035
Seller: *stacyy921*
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b32615035?&u=:stacyy921&tp=
Thank yooou!


----------



## ElisabethRilatt

Hi,
I recently bought this bag on eBay and the seller is 100% that is genuine, she said her husband bought it on a business trip in Italy however I'm just not so sure? 

Item: Celine Bag
Listing Number: 232003629228
Seller: shafiqjeanette
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232003629228?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The quality is actually a lot better than the pictures show however I've attached additional pictures of the things that bother me, the serial code is not inside the pocket and there is no 'made in italy' on the inside pocket.


----------



## Honey7

Hi Unoma- just wondering if my post (#8860) was skipped (apologies if I'm wrong and you're just not there yet) Thank you kindly!


----------



## fifiluxe

Hi unoma, same question as Honey7 - my post was #8699 and haven't seen any replies since June 22, I can link the post again if necessary. Thank you so much!


----------



## goodluckday

Hi Unoma,

Can you please reply to floor 8852? Thank you.



goodluckday said:


> Item: CELINE Goatskin Micro Luggage in Antarctic
> Listing Number: 252452346619
> Seller:misstery82
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE-Goatskin-Micro-Luggage-in-Antarctic/252452346619?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=011742d58eb64bd895dec9158fc183f5&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=252452346619&clkid=6704750470345647325&_qi=RTM2247625
> Comments:


----------



## goodluckday

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Hi Unoma,
Thank you so much. I lost the bid by only $25. Luckily, otherwise, I would lost $1625.


----------



## hahp63

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Calfskin Red Crossbody (Receipt)
Listing #: 152163684313
Seller: apluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152163684313?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I know you usually only authenticate live listings, but I just purchased this and am having some serious second thoughts. I was unsure because of the hardware on the strap. Now I'm really worried, and just needed some confirmation for my sanity. You've helped me in the past so much and I really appreciate it!


----------



## cwiddoes

cwiddoes said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag from Portero? thank you so much!! I appreciate your time and effort.
> 
> Item: Celine Graphite Gray Distressed Leather large satchel bag
> Listing:
> Brand: Celine
> Color: graphite gray
> Material: distressed leather
> Handles: double leather handles
> Interior: black fabric interior with one zip pocket
> Approx. measurements: Height: 17cm / Width: 37cm / Depth: 12cm / Strap Drop: 20cm
> Authenticity code: CE0032
> 
> code c 0749bg0011
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.portero.com/celine-graphite-gray-distressed-leather-satchel-shoulder-bag-tote-handbag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404985
> 
> View attachment 3404986
> 
> View attachment 3404987
> 
> View attachment 3404988
> 
> View attachment 3404989
> 
> View attachment 3404990
> View attachment 3404991
> View attachment 3404992
> View attachment 3404993
> View attachment 3404994



Hi Unoma,
I'm hoping I've got the picture attachment function figured out now. 

This bag is very unique and the seller is in Greece and it is not returnable. Could you please authenticate for me?


----------



## hahp63

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Calfskin Red Crossbody (Receipt)
Listing #: 152163684313
Seller: apluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152163684313?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I know you usually only authenticate live listings, but I just purchased this and am having some serious second thoughts. I was unsure because of the hardware on the strap. Now I'm really worried, and just needed some confirmation for my sanity. You've helped me in the past so much and I really appreciate it!


----------



## hellybelly1006

Hi I would truly appreciate if you could authenticate this ebay international listing 

Item: 
*Authentic Celine Nano Tote

 Dune Pebbled Grain Leather*

Listing Number: 
eBay item number:
172267224682

Seller: operahouse2010
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172267224682?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Thank you for authenticating this listing!


----------



## Bebekwek

unoma said:


> Next please use the correct format. Trapeze is a Fake



Yes, sorry for the wrong format.

Thank you so much for your help.
Anyway, just curious since the seller insist that it was authentic vintage celine

Is it true that vintage celine has small tag number as attached?


Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## belle_

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks so much! Really appreciate your help.


----------



## aucoin222

Hi Authenticator! You might have missed my post..Could you help look at this bag? Thanks!![/QUOTE]
Item:celine red classic box bag
Listing Number:NA
Seller: Vestiare collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-classic-leather-bag-celine-2580914.shtml
Zipper marking and serial number tag attached


----------



## pm0964

hellybelly1006 said:


> Hi I would truly appreciate if you could authenticate this ebay international listing
> 
> Item:
> *Authentic Celine Nano Tote
> 
> Dune Pebbled Grain Leather*
> 
> Listing Number:
> eBay item number:
> 172267224682
> 
> Seller: operahouse2010
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172267224682?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Thank you for authenticating this listing!




Hi, I had requested this bag to be authenticated by the purse forum and was told it was a fake.  Go back through the recent history on this thread.  I returned the bag and got a refund.


----------



## Starium

Hello, I have been looking for a Celine box bag and a seller contacted me through private email that she is selling me one.  The price seemed reasonable, but worried if it's real.  I need your expertise in order for me to make decision. I found her listing in posh.  It's just that she seemed very interested in selling to me. Thank you
Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing number: 
Seller: pinpenny
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Box-Bag-Grained-Leather-573b907099086a673b0b4484


----------



## michelina13

Starium said:


> Hello, I have been looking for a Celine box bag and a seller contacted me through private email that she is selling me one.  The price seemed reasonable, but worried if it's real.  I need your expertise in order for me to make decision. I found her listing in posh.  It's just that she seemed very interested in selling to me. Thank you
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller: pinpenny
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Box-Bag-Grained-Leather-573b907099086a673b0b4484
> 
> View attachment 3409482
> View attachment 3409483
> View attachment 3409486
> View attachment 3409487
> View attachment 3409488
> View attachment 3409489
> View attachment 3409490


Seller pin penny sold me fake smooth Celine black box on eBay a while back as lux seller or something from NY.


----------



## perilaw

I bought a Celine bag from Pinpenny , it went though Poshmark's authentication service. I had no issue.


----------



## Smoothop

Well the Black Mini Céline Pinpenny has for sale is a fake.


----------



## perilaw

Starium said:


> Hello, I have been looking for a Celine box bag and a seller contacted me through private email that she is selling me one.  The price seemed reasonable, but worried if it's real.  I need your expertise in order for me to make decision. I found her listing in posh.  It's just that she seemed very interested in selling to me. Thank you
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller: pinpenny
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Box-Bag-Grained-Leather-573b907099086a673b0b4484
> 
> View attachment 3409482
> View attachment 3409483
> View attachment 3409486
> View attachment 3409487
> View attachment 3409488
> View attachment 3409489
> View attachment 3409490


I bought a Celine bag from Pinpenny , it went though Poshmark's authentication service. I had no issue.


----------



## Starium

Oh my! Thanks guys! She did recommended that if I like we can got through posh.  I haven't had Celine purse before, so don't know the red-flags of  fake Celine.  Thanks for some of your guidance.


----------



## BagsLover76

*Item: Celine Croc Phantom Bag
eBay item number:222186456438
Seller:hari_haf *
*Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-croc-phantom-handbag-/222186456438?hash=item33bb584576:g:cjAAAOSwc1FXcRNc*

*Hello, I bought the Celine Croc Phantom Bag on ebay and I was under the impresion, that its an authentic bag (seller sent me the receipt). I am not sure whats going on but seller re-listed the bag, with the same pictures, the same serial number and with the same receipt. Is it a fake bag and seller try to sell it another one? Thank you very much for your help.*


----------



## hellybelly1006

pm0964 said:


> Hi, I had requested this bag to be authenticated by the purse forum and was told it was a fake.  Go back through the recent history on this thread.  I returned the bag and got a refund.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi. Is it okay if I have this trio authenticated? There is really no link as the item is posted privately by the seller. She sent me these photos.

Item: Celine Trio Small
Linkting#: n/a
Seller: Jen Galvez-San Luis
Link: n/a (private seller)
Photos below











































Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Angsas

Angsas said:


> Item: Celine Belt
> 
> Listing number: 301991276483
> 
> Seller: 0303march
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301991276483
> 
> Hi authenticators, I hope you can help me autheticate this Celine, please xxx



Dear Unoma,

This item has been relisted, can you have a look for me and authenticate, please, thank you so much, xxx

New listing number: 302013159989

New link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302013159989


----------



## Ricadonna

*Can you please help to authenticate!

Name: CELINE Bag Luggage Nano Black/White   Leather Tote Handbag 
eBay item number:201621100855
Seller: dsgsddsgdsgb_0
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/201621100855 *


----------



## violet.k.1989

Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag - I bought it as it was extra 10% off on vestiaire and other people were interested too.

Name: Celine box bag in medium red
Vestiaire item reference: 2819557
Seller: Anna
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2819557.shtml


----------



## fak10

Hi authenticators, 

Long-time lurker, first-time poster here! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Celine mini:

Item: Celine mini luggage in emerald
Listing Number: 351777816674
Seller: aixsellent
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351777816674?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: There may not be enough photos to confirm authenticity 100%, but do you see any red flags right off the bat?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fak10

fak10 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Long-time lurker, first-time poster here! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Celine mini:
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage in emerald
> Listing Number: 351777816674
> Seller: aixsellent
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351777816674?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: There may not be enough photos to confirm authenticity 100%, but do you see any red flags right off the bat?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Please disregard, there was some fishy communication with the seller that pretty much just proved the inauthenticity. I won't be bidding on the item. Thanks anyways!


----------



## kalvina

Hello, could you please authenticate this? Thank you!!
Item:  Celine Box Bag Orange (2015)
Listing Number:  222189557777
Seller: jtzedlav
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...557777?hash=item33bb879811:g:WRIAAOSwqBJXUPiz
Comments: Not many pictures, thank you


----------



## kalvina

Hello,
Just won the bag in an auction, please tell me its authentic 
Item: Authentic Celine Indigo Blue Medium Calfskin Leather Phantom Tote Bag Purse NWT
Listing Number: 162132600651
Seller: auctionsound
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162132600651?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you!!


----------



## vivaaviva

Hi could some one please help me have a look at this celine bag. 

Item: Hardly used Celine Mini Belt Bag in Dune
Listing Number: 
Seller:p.hinton
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hardly-u...652699?hash=item2ef1c40b9b:g:IpIAAOSwARZXieAY
Comments: Looked ok, but with the sellers' low profile on eBay I am not sure...Thanks !


----------



## sennon

Sweet TPF ladies,

Thanks in advance for sharing your bag wisdom with me! 

I need help authenticating a Céline Box Bag Medium in Red.

Item: Céline Box Medium
Listing Number: 6800611
Seller: FedeTop
Link: http://veiling.catawiki.nl/kavels/6800611-celine-box-bag-shoulderbag
Comments: To me, the hardware looks okay but I'm not sure about the leather.

Thanks a kazillion!


----------



## xjp

Hi ladies

Can you please help me authentic this Celine bag
Item: Celine Mini in Souris
Listing number: n/a
Seller: kookoo1
Link: https://carousell.com/p/58877540/?rank=0

Additional photos from the seller are attached.
Serial: 
F-SN-0172 
S-PA- 0192

Thanks so much!! xx


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can you please help me authentic this Celine bag
> Item: Celine Mini in Souris
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: kookoo1
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/58877540/?rank=0
> 
> Additional photos from the seller are attached.
> Serial:
> F-SN-0172
> S-PA- 0192
> 
> Thanks so much!! xx


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

sennon said:


> Sweet TPF ladies,
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your bag wisdom with me!
> 
> I need help authenticating a Céline Box Bag Medium in Red.
> 
> Item: Céline Box Medium
> Listing Number: 6800611
> Seller: FedeTop
> Link: http://veiling.catawiki.nl/kavels/6800611-celine-box-bag-shoulderbag
> Comments: To me, the hardware looks okay but I'm not sure about the leather.
> 
> Thanks a kazillion!


Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

vivaaviva said:


> Hi could some one please help me have a look at this celine bag.
> 
> Item: Hardly used Celine Mini Belt Bag in Dune
> Listing Number:
> Seller:p.hinton
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hardly-u...652699?hash=item2ef1c40b9b:g:IpIAAOSwARZXieAY
> Comments: Looked ok, but with the sellers' low profile on eBay I am not sure...Thanks !


Auth


----------



## unoma

kalvina said:


> Hello,
> Just won the bag in an auction, please tell me its authentic
> Item: Authentic Celine Indigo Blue Medium Calfskin Leather Phantom Tote Bag Purse NWT
> Listing Number: 162132600651
> Seller: auctionsound
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162132600651?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you!!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## bweelublub

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma - he serial number is F-GM-0133, the seller said it's too hard to capture in picture. But the code is embossed on the black suede leather. Please see below for zip marking. Thanks again for your help!!!

Tthezipper marking.


----------



## unoma

kalvina said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this? Thank you!!
> Item:  Celine Box Bag Orange (2015)
> Listing Number:  222189557777
> Seller: jtzedlav
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...557777?hash=item33bb879811:g:WRIAAOSwqBJXUPiz
> Comments: Not many pictures, thank you


Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

bweelublub said:


> Hi Unoma - he serial number is F-GM-0133, the seller said it's too hard to capture in picture. But the code is embossed on the black suede leather. Please see below for zip marking. Thanks again for your help!!!
> 
> Tthezipper marking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412991
> View attachment 3412992
> View attachment 3412992
> View attachment 3412993


Auction link?????


----------



## unoma

Ricadonna said:


> *Can you please help to authenticate!
> 
> Name: CELINE Bag Luggage Nano Black/White   Leather Tote Handbag
> eBay item number:201621100855
> Seller: dsgsddsgdsgb_0
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/201621100855 *


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

violet.k.1989 said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag - I bought it as it was extra 10% off on vestiaire and other people were interested too.
> 
> Name: Celine box bag in medium red
> Vestiaire item reference: 2819557
> Seller: Anna
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2819557.shtml


Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

Angsas said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> This item has been relisted, can you have a look for me and authenticate, please, thank you so much, xxx
> 
> New listing number: 302013159989
> 
> New link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302013159989


Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

BagsLover76 said:


> *Item: Celine Croc Phantom Bag
> eBay item number:222186456438
> Seller:hari_haf
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-croc-phantom-handbag-/222186456438?hash=item33bb584576:g:cjAAAOSwc1FXcRNc*
> 
> *Hello, I bought the Celine Croc Phantom Bag on ebay and I was under the impresion, that its an authentic bag (seller sent me the receipt). I am not sure whats going on but seller re-listed the bag, with the same pictures, the same serial number and with the same receipt. Is it a fake bag and seller try to sell it another one? Thank you very much for your help.*


Fake Phantom


----------



## unoma

Starium said:


> Hello, I have been looking for a Celine box bag and a seller contacted me through private email that she is selling me one.  The price seemed reasonable, but worried if it's real.  I need your expertise in order for me to make decision. I found her listing in posh.  It's just that she seemed very interested in selling to me. Thank you
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller: pinpenny
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Box-Bag-Grained-Leather-573b907099086a673b0b4484
> 
> View attachment 3409482
> View attachment 3409483
> View attachment 3409486
> View attachment 3409487
> View attachment 3409488
> View attachment 3409489
> View attachment 3409490


Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

aucoin222 said:


> Hi Authenticator! You might have missed my post..Could you help look at this bag? Thanks!!


Item:celine red classic box bag
Listing Number:NA
Seller: Vestiare collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-classic-leather-bag-celine-2580914.shtml
Zipper marking and serial number tag attached[/QUOTE]
Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

belle_ said:


> Thanks so much! Really appreciate your help.


----------



## unoma

Sookie888 said:


> Hi. Is it okay if I have this trio authenticated? There is really no link as the item is posted privately by the seller. She sent me these photos.
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Small
> Linkting#: n/a
> Seller: Jen Galvez-San Luis
> Link: n/a (private seller)
> Photos below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Honey7 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Women's Celine Trapeze Bag, Burgundy
> Listing number:
> Seller: nicolcrabb_04
> Link: 331901515605
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/331901515605
> 
> View attachment 3405609
> View attachment 3405612
> View attachment 3405613
> View attachment 3405614
> View attachment 3405615
> View attachment 3405616
> View attachment 3405618
> View attachment 3405619
> View attachment 3405621
> View attachment 3405606


Auth


----------



## unoma

fifiluxe said:


> Hi unoma, same question as Honey7 - my post was #8699 and haven't seen any replies since June 22, I can link the post again if necessary. Thank you so much!


Include auction link / the additional photos and i will have a look again


----------



## unoma

goodluckday said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please reply to floor 8852? Thank you.


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

goodluckday said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Thank you so much. I lost the bid by only $25. Luckily, otherwise, I would lost $1625.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

cwiddoes said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I'm hoping I've got the picture attachment function figured out now.
> 
> This bag is very unique and the seller is in Greece and it is not returnable. Could you please authenticate for me?
> 
> View attachment 3408923
> View attachment 3408924
> View attachment 3408925
> View attachment 3408926
> View attachment 3408927
> View attachment 3408928


Auth


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Calfskin Red Crossbody (Receipt)
> Listing #: 152163684313
> Seller: apluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152163684313?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I know you usually only authenticate live listings, but I just purchased this and am having some serious second thoughts. I was unsure because of the hardware on the strap. Now I'm really worried, and just needed some confirmation for my sanity. You've helped me in the past so much and I really appreciate it!


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Bebekwek said:


> Yes, sorry for the wrong format.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> Anyway, just curious since the seller insist that it was authentic vintage celine
> 
> Is it true that vintage celine has small tag number as attached?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Just wondering if my post was skipped   Thanks so much.


Incl serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

ElisabethRilatt said:


> Hi,
> I recently bought this bag on eBay and the seller is 100% that is genuine, she said her husband bought it on a business trip in Italy however I'm just not so sure?
> 
> Item: Celine Bag
> Listing Number: 232003629228
> Seller: shafiqjeanette
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232003629228?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The quality is actually a lot better than the pictures show however I've attached additional pictures of the things that bother me, the serial code is not inside the pocket and there is no 'made in italy' on the inside pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3408421
> View attachment 3408424


Pls next time, use the correct format.
Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

emmanuellectr said:


> Hi Unoma! Again, would be grateful if you could help me take a look at this!
> 
> Item: Large Trapeze
> Listing Number: b32615035
> Seller: *stacyy921*
> Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b32615035?&u=:stacyy921&tp=
> Thank yooou!


Incl serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

Shan9jtsy said:


> Hi Unoma, would you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt bag
> Seller: craigslist
> Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/5640545636.html
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Belt is a Fake


----------



## Honey7

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much unoma!!


----------



## aucoin222

unoma said:


> Item:celine red classic box bag
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: Vestiare collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../red-classic-leather-bag-celine-2580914.shtml
> Zipper marking and serial number tag attached


Box is a Fake[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much Unoma!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

unoma said:


> Belt is a Fake


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## MetMezzo

Hello! Please authenticate this Celine Belt Bag. I'm so appreciative! *** Purchased on eBay from User: luxurysecondspring*****. I'm fearful that it's a fake.


----------



## chochips

Hello
Please help me check celine mini belt bag fake or not
Ebay link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/122046931200


----------



## Blacktulip

Please help authenticating, thank you!
Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Tote
item number: 302002038211
Seller:  sant3814
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302002038211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kimberf

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you very much! Sorry I'm so late replying. I appreciate you taking the time to look at it. [emoji253]


----------



## fifiluxe

unoma said:


> Include auction link / the additional photos and i will have a look again


Can't link auction link as I posted the link in my original post #8613 around mid June, then won the auction and sent more photos as you asked for zipper marking and serial number photos - #8648 #8699 around June 20-June 22; didn't hear back form you and since have requested refund from seller due to no confirmation on authenticity, I will put up the original photos I posted on #8699 for you to clarify


----------



## Happy_bugz

Hi Authenticator
Can you please help me authenticate this bag
I put it in post #8837 however didn't receive any response
I have won the bid and received the bag however am very worried as I saw another post which you stated that it was fake with a similar receipt

I have attached more photos as below
I couldn't get the zipper marking as it was too hard to take a photo and too dark but there is a S on inside zip section 
Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322182218115


----------



## bweelublub

unoma said:


> Auction link?????



Item: Celine Blade
Listing number: 182155830178
Seller: adadkny
Item listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182191666419?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Oh I apologized, here you go. Thanks again.


----------



## midori_bluez

Dear experts,

Would like your help to authenticate this Celine bag I'm watching in eBay.

Item : Celine Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number : 331909996987
Seller : Songisles
Link : http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/331909996987?_mwBanner=1

Thank you!!


----------



## perilaw

MetMezzo said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this Celine Belt Bag. I'm so appreciative! *** Purchased on eBay from User: luxurysecondspring*****. I'm fearful that it's a fake.


the bag looks fine


----------



## perilaw

Happy_bugz said:


> Hi Authenticator
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag
> I put it in post #8837 however didn't receive any response
> I have won the bid and received the bag however am very worried as I saw another post which you stated that it was fake with a similar receipt
> 
> I have attached more photos as below
> I couldn't get the zipper marking as it was too hard to take a photo and too dark but there is a S on inside zip section
> Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322182218115


I saw that bag before, Expert said fake


----------



## cwiddoes

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much - you just made my whole day! I really appreciate all your time and effort you volunteer for us- your the best[emoji177]


----------



## Alexanderdetr

Hello

I found this bag online and need your expertise to authenticate.

Item: 
*CELINE Drummed Calfskin Suede Medium Trapeze Black*

Listing no:119731

http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-black-119731


----------



## Katri

Hello
Please, look at this bag
Thank you
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391503473706?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LailaT

Dear authenticators,
Hello - my first post on this thread I believe.  I was able to see this seller from my search, but not this item in particular, so am posting to be safe before purchasing.  And one last question - if you happen to know which of the Hermès leathers this is comparable to.  Thanks very much in advance. 
Edge
152139206401
lavendercaki
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pearl-Gray-...206401?hash=item236c340f01:g:YuAAAOSw0e9Ux-8g


----------



## Shiri

angie_ys said:


> Hi Shiri,
> 
> May i know the bag you bought is auth?
> 
> Thank you.




Hi Angie! Yes, my bag is authentic


----------



## Marco Cordini

H


----------



## mahleene

please help authenticate this celine micro luggage souris.


----------



## honey_babee

perilaw said:


> the bag looks fine


please leave authentication to the experts of this forum. Thanks!


----------



## Happy_bugz

perilaw said:


> I saw that bag before, Expert said fake


Thank you Perilaw
I am so upset, the seller assured my 3 times that it was authentic 
I will try and get it returned and refund
Thanks for your help


----------



## Zayarella

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 2794334
Seller: Vestiaire collective, seller's name - constance
Link:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/orange-crossbody-bag-celine-2794334.shtml
Comments: I'm new to buying designer bags (the only designer bag I have is Prada lux tote). I read here that Vestiaire Collective is not reliable and wondering if I should buy from them at all. I'd really appreciate it if someone can have a look at the bag. Thank you.


----------



## Avee

Good day. Can you kindly authenticate this bag for me please? I appreciate it very much. Seller is in Canada. 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage

Photos attached. If you need more photos, please let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## mahleene

mahleene said:


> please help authenticate this celine micro luggage souris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414830
> View attachment 3414831
> View attachment 3414832
> View attachment 3414833
> View attachment 3414834
> View attachment 3414835
> View attachment 3414837
> View attachment 3414839
> View attachment 3414840



pics 
	

		
			
		

		
	







seller is www.thebaghub.com. thanks in advance.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

Hi! So I graduated last week and found this bag on Ebay that I really want, so I'm hoping it's authentic. 
Let me know your thoughts if you can x

Item: Small Celine Trio in Black
Listing Number:  152174363469
Seller: batsububba
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...363469?hash=item236e4c834d:g:UMYAAOSw9uFW9Yqr


----------



## MetMezzo

Please help! Is this authentic? I was recently sold a fake Celine Belt Bag and I am very upset.  I'd like to be certain that this one is authentic before purchasing. Thank you!
Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing #: 172270079119
Seller: fashionablez
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...079119?hash=item281c18cc8f:g:KcAAAOSwQupXW9kA


----------



## emmanuellectr

Hi! This is a different one from the bag I posted earlier, the buyer said there were serial numbers but it would be tricky to photograph... Thank you!

Item: Celine trapeeze
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: *veronicawong1012*
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b32951749?


----------



## octin

Hello Unoma, i already purchased this bag. could you please help authenticating? many thanks,

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Suede Small Trapeze Black 100% Authentic
item number: 282101494023
Seller: 47ashley87
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282101494023?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cori629

Please authenticate for me.

Item: Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 16641835
Seller: NS
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-beige-16641835/
Comments: I recently purchased this bag.  I just received it and just want to verify its authenticity since I have a few days to return it.  The seller wasn't able to send me extra pics to verify previously.  I attached additional pics.


----------



## smb17

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin BNWT
Listing Number:  172280126589
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-In-Camel-Calfskin-BNWT-/172280126589?
Comments: Seller's feedback has sold plenty of Celine, all satisfied customers, any input is appreciated!


----------



## hahp63

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



 Thank you soooo much! I just saw this. You are the best!


----------



## Ebespa

Good afternoon !! I'm new here
Sorry if I make mistakes asking for ur help
I kindly ask you to authenticate this bag
Name: Celine trapeze bag with shoulder strap
Seller: Elena
Link: https://m.avito.ru/belebey/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_trapeze_original_812370025

The seller said she bought it from friend
No docs
I asked for additional photos
Here r they


----------



## sennon

Dear Unoma,

The item has arrived and I've taken the following shots including imprint and details (see post).

Would you, or another skilled authenticator, be so kind to authenticate this Céline Box Bag?

If you need more photos, please let me know.

Thanks in advance!



unoma said:


> Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## perilaw

Dear Authenticator, can you help me to authenticate this bag? Seller has many Celine bags and good reviews.
Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin BNWT
Listing Number: 172280126589
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-In-Camel-Calfskin-BNWT-/172280126589?


----------



## Melo2012

Hi ladies

Do you think I can get your help with authenticating this item? This chick lives near me and is a friend of a friend so it's hard to get an unbiased opinion from my friend. She claims
She is a "brand whore" so it must be real.. Thanks so much!

Item: small black Celine trapeze
Listing Number: 291826746642
Seller: magsobritt
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291826746642
Comments: while she doesn't have any feedback, she has a few other bags on sale with receipts (including the EFT receipt)


----------



## sennon

Dear TPF ladies,

I need your help on a rather tough bag to authenticate, the Céline Case Medium Flap Bag (or Medium Shoulder Bag/Medium Shoulder Chain Bag according to some sites/people).

I purchased the bag via an auction site and the link has been removed unfortunately. Please find the photos attached. At first I was worried because I could not find a serial number in the bag. But when I did some research I learned that pre-Phoebe Pilo bags do not have a serial number. I know this model is relatively old. Please find my photos attached, I tried to capture the lining, clasp, leather texture, logo and other details.

These bags seem to correspond with the bag I have:
https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=46558 (reliable seller, which states there is no marked serial in the bag)
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-black-2461468/

*There is no Céline Case Bag specific guide to help with this one. There's not a lot of vintage bags online I can use as a reference, the model is not very recent. There is no official Céline retailer where I live which makes it even harder.*

My impression: I am leaning towards authentic because all of the details. The bag is of serious quality, on the heavy side and looks amazing. The only thing that's putting me off is the absence of a serial tag and when I smell the bag from extremely up close (note: push my nose against the letter) it just smells a bit odd (different from my Céline Box) definitely leathery, but slightly weird. Just typical.

*Before the end of this week my feedback moment is up which is my only chance to appeal this sale in case of a counterfeit item. I hate using fonts in bold but it is a line worth emphasizing in this text. Better safe than sorry.*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jo0n

Hi can you please kindly authenticate this bag for me? I've paid and received the bag today, however I'm a bit worried it might be a knockoff. Thank you!
Item: *Auth CELINE Leatherxsuede Trapeze Hand Bag(2WAY) 055016*
*Listing *number: 191921123471
Seller:Monobank
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CELIN...Y-41-055016-/191921123471?txnId=1287794764009

I know i should've had this bag authenticated before I made the purchase, but the listing was ending so I thought i should buy it now and considering I have made purchses from this seller previously and they were all good.
I'm fairly new to celine trapeze. However when I receieved it today and after some researching I suspect the bag or at least the strap might be fake. Many people have mentioned that the "CELINE" engraving on the strap's hardware should have the E ending towards the strap instead ofthe hook. And apparently mine is the opposite. And somehow i find the colors of the strap looking a bit different to the bag's color. Could the seller have given me a real bag but fake strap?
It would be apreciated if you could kindly take a look for me. I've also attached pictures that I've taken of the bag.

Thank you.











[/IMG]


----------



## michelina13

Unoma you stated this bag is authentic but wanted to send more pictures after I received item. Celine box bag I purchased off eBay just wanted to verify please. 

Seller- mikelangelo2005
Listing #- 222177986755
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222177986755


----------



## Anh Kieu

Hi, 
Can you help me to check it?
I don't see the serial number on the bag, and the price tag is different.
164173DLS.38NO
Medium remov shoulder Strap
Black
Lot#: 970910
Serial number: 3546456408733
Check out Medium Classic Box Black Cross Body Bag http://trsy.co/9883786


----------



## Melo2012

More Pics attached 


Melo2012 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Do you think I can get your help with authenticating this item? This chick lives near me and is a friend of a friend so it's hard to get an unbiased opinion from my friend. She claims
> She is a "brand whore" so it must be real.. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: small black Celine trapeze
> Listing Number: 291826746642
> Seller: magsobritt
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291826746642
> Comments: while she doesn't have any feedback, she has a few other bags on sale with receipts (including the EFT receipt)





Melo2012 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Do you think I can get your help with authenticating this item? This chick lives near me and is a friend of a friend so it's hard to get an unbiased opinion from my friend. She claims
> She is a "brand whore" so it must be real.. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: small black Celine trapeze
> Listing Number: 291826746642
> Seller: magsobritt
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291826746642
> Comments: while she doesn't have any feedback, she has a few other bags on sale with receipts (including the EFT receipt)


----------



## violet.k.1989

violet.k.1989 said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag - I bought it as it was extra 10% off on vestiaire and other people were interested too.
> 
> Name: Celine box bag in medium red
> Vestiaire item reference: 2819557
> Seller: Anna
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2819557.shtml





unoma said:


> Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imprint



Hi unoma, I just received a bag and took more detailed shoots of everything you asked for, would be grateful if you could please a further look - really appreciate it!


----------



## Vivi Wang Jørgensen

Could you please help me to autenticete this Celine bag? Seller say it comes with a receipt.
Item: Celine mirco luggage
List nr: 162139137781
Seller:ange-hurl
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Bag-Black-/162139137781?txnId=1432582235006


----------



## Vivi Wang Jørgensen

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Vivi Wang Jørgensen

Dear Authenticator, could you help me to authenticate this bag?  
Item: Celine belt bag
List nr:162127301729
Seller:ange-hurl
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-Navy-Blue-/162127301729?txnId=1432643412006


----------



## goodluckday

Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine bag?
*Item: CELINE Goatskin Nano Luggage Antarctic*
List nr: 152182456477
Seller: *shawschi_0*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Goat...456477?hash=item236ec8009d:g:F3UAAOSwqfNXl7oW


----------



## Vivi Wang Jørgensen

One more clear pic of the serienummer..thanks onoma


----------



## unoma

goodluckday said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine bag?
> *Item: CELINE Goatskin Nano Luggage Antarctic*
> List nr: 152182456477
> Seller: *shawschi_0*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Goat...456477?hash=item236ec8009d:g:F3UAAOSwqfNXl7oW


Ask for serial number and all imprints


----------



## unoma

Vivi Wang Jørgensen said:


> Dear Authenticator, could you help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine belt bag
> List nr:162127301729
> Seller:ange-hurl
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-Navy-Blue-/162127301729?txnId=1432643412006


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

violet.k.1989 said:


> Hi unoma, I just received a bag and took more detailed shoots of everything you asked for, would be grateful if you could please a further look - really appreciate it!


I want to see clear photos of the zipper marking. There was too much flash on the zipper marking photo.


----------



## unoma

Anh Kieu said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me to check it?
> I don't see the serial number on the bag, and the price tag is different.
> 164173DLS.38NO
> Medium remov shoulder Strap
> Black
> Lot#: 970910
> Serial number: 3546456408733
> Check out Medium Classic Box Black Cross Body Bag http://trsy.co/9883786


Ask for serial number, zipper marking and all imrpints


----------



## unoma

Vivi Wang Jørgensen said:


> Could you please help me to autenticete this Celine bag? Seller say it comes with a receipt.
> Item: Celine mirco luggage
> List nr: 162139137781
> Seller:ange-hurl
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Bag-Black-/162139137781?txnId=1432582235006


Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> View attachment 3422008
> View attachment 3422007
> View attachment 3422006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unoma you stated this bag is authentic but wanted to send more pictures after I received item. Celine box bag I purchased off eBay just wanted to verify please.
> 
> Seller- mikelangelo2005
> Listing #- 222177986755
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222177986755


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

Jo0n said:


> Hi can you please kindly authenticate this bag for me? I've paid and received the bag today, however I'm a bit worried it might be a knockoff. Thank you!
> Item: *Auth CELINE Leatherxsuede Trapeze Hand Bag(2WAY) 055016*
> *Listing *number: 191921123471
> Seller:Monobank
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CELIN...Y-41-055016-/191921123471?txnId=1287794764009
> 
> I know i should've had this bag authenticated before I made the purchase, but the listing was ending so I thought i should buy it now and considering I have made purchses from this seller previously and they were all good.
> I'm fairly new to celine trapeze. However when I receieved it today and after some researching I suspect the bag or at least the strap might be fake. Many people have mentioned that the "CELINE" engraving on the strap's hardware should have the E ending towards the strap instead ofthe hook. And apparently mine is the opposite. And somehow i find the colors of the strap looking a bit different to the bag's color. Could the seller have given me a real bag but fake strap?
> It would be apreciated if you could kindly take a look for me. I've also attached pictures that I've taken of the bag.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

This mode


sennon said:


> Dear TPF ladies,
> 
> I need your help on a rather tough bag to authenticate, the Céline Case Medium Flap Bag (or Medium Shoulder Bag/Medium Shoulder Chain Bag according to some sites/people).
> 
> I purchased the bag via an auction site and the link has been removed unfortunately. Please find the photos attached. At first I was worried because I could not find a serial number in the bag. But when I did some research I learned that pre-Phoebe Pilo bags do not have a serial number. I know this model is relatively old. Please find my photos attached, I tried to capture the lining, clasp, leather texture, logo and other details.
> 
> These bags seem to correspond with the bag I have:
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=46558 (reliable seller, which states there is no marked serial in the bag)
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-black-2461468/
> 
> *There is no Céline Case Bag specific guide to help with this one. There's not a lot of vintage bags online I can use as a reference, the model is not very recent. There is no official Céline retailer where I live which makes it even harder.*
> 
> My impression: I am leaning towards authentic because all of the details. The bag is of serious quality, on the heavy side and looks amazing. The only thing that's putting me off is the absence of a serial tag and when I smell the bag from extremely up close (note: push my nose against the letter) it just smells a bit odd (different from my Céline Box) definitely leathery, but slightly weird. Just typical.
> 
> *Before the end of this week my feedback moment is up which is my only chance to appeal this sale in case of a counterfeit item. I hate using fonts in bold but it is a line worth emphasizing in this text. Better safe than sorry.*
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This model, isnt oldand isnt a vinatge bag. It is called the CASE bag. I would like to see where it was bought (sellers name, number, link, etc).
And more details photos of the bag.


----------



## unoma

Melo2012 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Do you think I can get your help with authenticating this item? This chick lives near me and is a friend of a friend so it's hard to get an unbiased opinion from my friend. She claims
> She is a "brand whore" so it must be real.. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: small black Celine trapeze
> Listing Number: 291826746642
> Seller: magsobritt
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291826746642
> Comments: while she doesn't have any feedback, she has a few other bags on sale with receipts (including the EFT receipt)


Would like to see more photos of this bag, incl serial number, zipper marking and all imrpints


----------



## unoma

perilaw said:


> Dear Authenticator, can you help me to authenticate this bag? Seller has many Celine bags and good reviews.
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin BNWT
> Listing Number: 172280126589
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-In-Camel-Calfskin-BNWT-/172280126589?


Pls ask for zipper marking. No red flag


----------



## unoma

Ebespa said:


> Good afternoon !! I'm new here
> Sorry if I make mistakes asking for ur help
> I kindly ask you to authenticate this bag
> Name: Celine trapeze bag with shoulder strap
> Seller: Elena
> Link: https://m.avito.ru/belebey/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_trapeze_original_812370025
> 
> The seller said she bought it from friend
> No docs
> I asked for additional photos
> Here r they


Auction link isnt working


----------



## unoma

hahp63 said:


> Thank you soooo much! I just saw this. You are the best!


----------



## unoma

sennon said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> The item has arrived and I've taken the following shots including imprint and details (see post).
> 
> Would you, or another skilled authenticator, be so kind to authenticate this Céline Box Bag?
> 
> If you need more photos, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Cori629 said:


> Please authenticate for me.
> 
> Item: Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 16641835
> Seller: NS
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-beige-16641835/
> Comments: I recently purchased this bag.  I just received it and just want to verify its authenticity since I have a few days to return it.  The seller wasn't able to send me extra pics to verify previously.  I attached additional pics.


Auth Belt


----------



## unoma

octin said:


> Hello Unoma, i already purchased this bag. could you please help authenticating? many thanks,
> 
> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Suede Small Trapeze Black 100% Authentic
> item number: 282101494023
> Seller: 47ashley87
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282101494023?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

emmanuellectr said:


> Hi! This is a different one from the bag I posted earlier, the buyer said there were serial numbers but it would be tricky to photograph... Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine trapeeze
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: *veronicawong1012*
> Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b32951749?


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

MetMezzo said:


> Please help! Is this authentic? I was recently sold a fake Celine Belt Bag and I am very upset.  I'd like to be certain that this one is authentic before purchasing. Thank you!
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing #: 172270079119
> Seller: fashionablez
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...079119?hash=item281c18cc8f:g:KcAAAOSwQupXW9kA


Belt is Auth


----------



## unoma

WednesdayAddams said:


> Hi! So I graduated last week and found this bag on Ebay that I really want, so I'm hoping it's authentic.
> Let me know your thoughts if you can x
> 
> Item: Small Celine Trio in Black
> Listing Number:  152174363469
> Seller: batsububba
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...363469?hash=item236e4c834d:g:UMYAAOSw9uFW9Yqr


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mahleene said:


> pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415968
> View attachment 3415970
> View attachment 3415971
> View attachment 3415972
> 
> 
> seller is www.thebaghub.com. thanks in advance.


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Avee said:


> Good day. Can you kindly authenticate this bag for me please? I appreciate it very much. Seller is in Canada.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> 
> Photos attached. If you need more photos, please let me know. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3415906
> 
> View attachment 3415908
> 
> View attachment 3415911
> View attachment 3415912
> View attachment 3415914
> View attachment 3415915
> 
> View attachment 3415916
> View attachment 3415917
> View attachment 3415918
> View attachment 3415919


, I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Zayarella said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 2794334
> Seller: Vestiaire collective, seller's name - constance
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/orange-crossbody-bag-celine-2794334.shtml
> Comments: I'm new to buying designer bags (the only designer bag I have is Prada lux tote). I read here that Vestiaire Collective is not reliable and wondering if I should buy from them at all. I'd really appreciate it if someone can have a look at the bag. Thank you.


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

LailaT said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Hello - my first post on this thread I believe.  I was able to see this seller from my search, but not this item in particular, so am posting to be safe before purchasing.  And one last question - if you happen to know which of the Hermès leathers this is comparable to.  Thanks very much in advance.
> Edge
> 152139206401
> lavendercaki
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pearl-Gray-...206401?hash=item236c340f01:g:YuAAAOSw0e9Ux-8g


Edge is Auth


----------



## violet.k.1989

unoma said:


> I want to see clear photos of the zipper marking. There was too much flash on the zipper marking photo.



Hi Unoma, is this one better? Thanks again!


----------



## Vivi Wang Jørgensen

Vivi Wang Jørgensen said:


> Dear Authenticator, could you help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine belt bag
> List nr:162127301729
> Seller:ange-hurl
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-Navy-Blue-/162127301729?txnId=1432643412006


----------



## cutywei

Hi unoma,  not sure if you skip my post.  here is the link again http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-591#post-30418724    Thank you very much.
#8858


----------



## lisahopkins

Hi, could you authenticate this item please that is for sale on ebay:
Item: Celin Nano
Item no: 142059995558
Seller: tonygarten
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Sc...995558?hash=item21136f81a6:g:X0wAAOSw0fhXjhcp


----------



## fostling




----------



## sennon

unoma said:


> This mode
> 
> This model, isnt oldand isnt a vinatge bag. It is called the CASE bag. I would like to see where it was bought (sellers name, number, link, etc).
> And more details photos of the bag.



Thanks for the reply Unoma! Much appreciated. This is the auction link:
http://veiling.catawiki.nl/kavels/6547733-c-line-box-large-schoudertas-met-gouden-ketting

Curious to hear what your thoughts are.


----------



## sennon

unoma said:


> Auction link?



http://veiling.catawiki.nl/kavels/6800611-celine-box-bag-shoulderbag

Thanks again!


----------



## unoma

Katri said:


> Hello
> Please, look at this bag
> Thank you
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391503473706?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## unoma

Alexanderdetr said:


> Hello
> 
> I found this bag online and need your expertise to authenticate.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Suede Medium Trapeze Black*
> 
> Listing no:119731
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-black-119731


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

LailaT said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Hello - my first post on this thread I believe.  I was able to see this seller from my search, but not this item in particular, so am posting to be safe before purchasing.  And one last question - if you happen to know which of the Hermès leathers this is comparable to.  Thanks very much in advance.
> Edge
> 152139206401
> lavendercaki
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pearl-Gray-...206401?hash=item236c340f01:g:YuAAAOSw0e9Ux-8g


Edge is Auth


----------



## unoma

midori_bluez said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Would like your help to authenticate this Celine bag I'm watching in eBay.
> 
> Item : Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number : 331909996987
> Seller : Songisles
> Link : http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/331909996987?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you!!


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cwiddoes said:


> Thank you so much - you just made my whole day! I really appreciate all your time and effort you volunteer for us- your the best[emoji177]


----------



## unoma

bweelublub said:


> Item: Celine Blade
> Listing number: 182155830178
> Seller: adadkny
> Item listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182191666419?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Oh I apologized, here you go. Thanks again.





bweelublub said:


> Item: Celine Blade
> Listing number: 182155830178
> Seller: adadkny
> Item listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182191666419?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Oh I apologized, here you go. Thanks again.


Blade is Auth


----------



## unoma

Happy_bugz said:


> Hi Authenticator
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag
> I put it in post #8837 however didn't receive any response
> I have won the bid and received the bag however am very worried as I saw another post which you stated that it was fake with a similar receipt
> 
> I have attached more photos as below
> I couldn't get the zipper marking as it was too hard to take a photo and too dark but there is a S on inside zip section
> Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322182218115


Black Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

kimberf said:


> Thank you very much! Sorry I'm so late replying. I appreciate you taking the time to look at it. [emoji253]


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Please help authenticating, thank you!
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> item number: 302002038211
> Seller:  sant3814
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302002038211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pls ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chochips said:


> Hello
> Please help me check celine mini belt bag fake or not
> Ebay link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/122046931200


Pls next time use the correct details and ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

MetMezzo said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this Celine Belt Bag. I'm so appreciative! *** Purchased on eBay from User: luxurysecondspring*****. I'm fearful that it's a fake.


Pls next time use the correct details and ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Honey7 said:


> Thank you very much unoma!!


----------



## unoma

Shan9jtsy said:


> Thank you Unoma!


Better luck next time


----------



## octin

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thank you very much, Unoma!


----------



## Jo0n

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth


Thank you so much unoma, you are such a life saver!
I understand you get bombarded with questions everday, but can I confirm with you that the strap is real? I'm just confused with people mentioning that the E in Celine on the strap's hardware should be facing towards the strap and not the hooks. Is this correct?


----------



## xjp

Hi there 

Can I please have this authenticated 

Name: celine mini
Item number: 122060877863
Seller: selfspiritualhealing
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122060877863 

Thank you!!


----------



## i-am-fashion

Hi, 
Please authenticate:

Item: Celine box bag Medium black Calfskin with gold hardware
Listing Number: 322154127019
Seller: nianjiao2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-box-bag-Medium-black-Calfskin-with-gold-hardware-/322154127019
Comments: Extra pictures





Thank you!


----------



## bambioza

dear experts,

Would like your help to authenticate this Celine bag I'm watching in allegro

Item : Celine Luggage 
Listing Number : 
Seller : fema2 (436)
Link : http://allegro.pl/celine-piekna-torebka-italy-skora-okazja-i6376928519.html

Thank you!! 

i have amazing authentic moschino vintage from that seller.


----------



## claris

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag Drummed Calfskin Leather,  Souris (light brown) 
Listing Number: 122046931200
Seller: terrcarlto-0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122046931200

Comments:
Hi Celine-lovers! Could I please have someone help me authenticate a bag from eBay? I have not received it yet but I asked the seller to hold it until I can receive some more pictures to authenticate it. Seller has been super nice and very responsive. I will be adding extra pictures of it (asked for better pictures of zipper, made in italy print and bottom of bag). Bag does not come with receipt but seller claims it was purchased late last year. I have a couple of concerns.
- Position of the serial code, is it facing the correct way? 
- Souris, the color of the bag looks to be a little darker on the surface, is this normal wear?
- Front "Celine Paris" font as thick as expected?

Thank you so so much in advance if you can help me with this!


----------



## claris

Post 9062 Celine Mini Belt Bag Souris - More pictures:


----------



## xjp

xjp said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can I please have this authenticated
> 
> Name: celine mini
> Item number: 122060877863
> Seller: selfspiritualhealing
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122060877863
> 
> Thank you!!



Sorry I meant Celine nano
And I have additional pictures


----------



## go_dragons

Item: Celine Nano Black
Listing Number:
Seller:Jodidayscloset.com
Link:http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/celine-nano-luggage-in-black-smooth-leather
Comments:Not an ebay auction.


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

Item:  Celine grey ladies sunglasses
Listing Number: 282098869874
Seller: maomaohenghengduduzhuzhu
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-grey...iginal-case-/282098869874?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## violet.k.1989

violet.k.1989 said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag - I bought it as it was extra 10% off on vestiaire and other people were interested too.
> 
> Name: Celine box bag in medium red
> Vestiaire item reference: 2819557
> Seller: Anna
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2819557.shtml





unoma said:


> I want to see clear photos of the zipper marking. There was too much flash on the zipper marking photo.



Hi Unoma, somehow all the pictures I posted disappeared, so I attach them here again and an additional photo of the zipper. Really appreciate your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## netababy

Item:CELINE NANO LUGGAGE DRUMMED LEATHER (BLACK)
Listing Number:162148288744
Seller:janyaptan16
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/162148288744?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:thanks


----------



## Ebespa

unoma said:


> Auction link isnt working


Dear UNOMA ! 
Thank you very much for your time and attention !! 
I bought this bag on my risk before your verdict ) coz the seller was going on vac for 2 weeks and I was afraid to lose the chance 
So I hope I'm lucky to get auth bag ..


----------



## JY1217

Hello, please help to authenticate this  
Item: black-luggage-phantom-handbag-celine
Listing Number: 2805541
Seller: CHRISTINA
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-phantom-handbag-celine-2805541.shtml
Comments: the stamp looks off.

Thanks so much!


----------



## arika111orange

Hello Unoma,
I'm trying to verify the authenticity of this bag before purchasing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 162150135441
Seller:  missy9158
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/162150135441?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI


----------



## bentobox

Hi Umoma, 

I need some of your help with the authentic of this bag. Your help and input is greatly appreciated! 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Leather

Listing Number: #252479403098

Seller: willialuc0 (http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=willialuc0)

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252479403098


----------



## carinagucci

Hi Unoma! 

Please help me authenticate  this nano? Thank you x 

Item: Authentic Celine nano luggage tote bag. Great as new condition. 

Listing Number: 201632795607

Seller: townertown1

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201632795607


----------



## KatChang

Hi Umoma, 

May you please help to authenticate this Celine box bag medium?
I purchased already and took some photos myself so hopefully its good..
thank you.

Item: Celine Box Bag Medium Black

Listing Number: 182197154142

Seller: luxurysecondspring









Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...8fZ4t1d0WRYnQRV4yhvT4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## KatChang

KatChang said:


> Hi Umoma,
> 
> and heres more photos. Im new to here if theres any probelm with my post please let me know.
> thank you.
> 
> May you please help to authenticate this Celine box bag medium?
> I purchased already and took some photos myself so hopefully its good..
> thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag Medium Black
> 
> Listing Number: 182197154142
> 
> Seller: luxurysecondspring
> View attachment 3427449
> View attachment 3427450
> View attachment 3427451
> View attachment 3427452
> View attachment 3427453
> View attachment 3427454
> View attachment 3427455
> View attachment 3427449
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-Medium-Black-/182197154142?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=6HrtmP8fZ4t1d0WRYnQRV4yhvT4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## violet.k.1989

violet.k.1989 said:


> Hi Unoma, somehow all the pictures I posted disappeared, so I attach them here again and an additional photo of the zipper. Really appreciate your opinion. Thanks!





violet.k.1989 said:


> Hi Unoma, somehow all the pictures I posted disappeared, so I attach them here again and an additional photo of the zipper. Really appreciate your opinion. Thanks!



Attachrd again, maybe this time it will work


----------



## Happytin

Item: Celine Phantom
listing: buying from a friends friend
Seller my friends friend

Hi hello i will really appreciate if you guys will me. My frienda friend is trying to sell her celine and im just wondering if this is real or fake. I know the photos are blurry but im still asking them to send me more clearer pocs thanks


----------



## Happytin

Item: Celine Phantom
listing: buying from a friends friend
Seller my friends friend

Hi hello i will really appreciate if you guys will me. My frienda friend is trying to sell her celine and im just wondering if this is real or fake. I know the photos are blurry but im still asking them to send me more clearer pocs thanks

Edit: added two pic sorry for the double post


----------



## Happytin




----------



## twistandkiss

Hi unoma! 

Pls help authenticate this 

Item: celine mini luggage 
Item no: 282097573556
Seller: juka608
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282097573556 

Additional images 







TIA!!!


----------



## violet.k.1989

violet.k.1989 said:


> Attachrd again, maybe this time it will work


----------



## Ms.parker123

Not an authenticator, but I can tell you without hesitation its not authentic!



Happytin said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> listing: buying from a friends friend
> Seller my friends friend
> 
> Hi hello i will really appreciate if you guys will me. My frienda friend is trying to sell her celine and im just wondering if this is real or fake. I know the photos are blurry but im still asking them to send me more clearer pocs thanks
> 
> Edit: added two pic sorry for the double post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427615
> View attachment 3427616


----------



## perilaw

My personal opinion is the bag is not authentic


----------



## goodluckday

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and all imprints


hello Unoma, would you please help review the additional pictures?


----------



## goodluckday

to continue with the previous floor


----------



## goodluckday

here are the last 2 additional pictures.


----------



## ranihrvn

goodluckday said:


> here are the last 2 additional pictures.
> View attachment 3428298
> View attachment 3428299


hello, obvi i'm not an authenticator but that is a beautifull color! would you mind if i ask what color is it?
never saw that one before! maybe a seasonal color?


----------



## Smoothop

goodluckday said:


> here are the last 2 additional pictures.
> View attachment 3428298
> View attachment 3428299


This bag is a fake... I am not an authenticator, so please wait for Unoma, but I do own an authentic Nano Antarctic. Also the zipper marking is different to the one in the listing.


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi Unoma! 

Another one. Won the bid but haven't paid.. Need to make sure its authentic before payment. Thank you so much! 

Item: celine mini luggage
Item no: 142066132254
Seller: laura19722012
Url: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142066132254


----------



## goodluckday

ranihrvn said:


> hello, obvi i'm not an authenticator but that is a beautifull color! would you mind if i ask what color is it?
> never saw that one before! maybe a seasonal color?



This is 2015 Antarctic Blue. I missed one micro luggage in TJmaxx Runway at around Jan 2016. It sold out in stores in US. And after that I was trying to find it all round the world. However, there have been too many fake ones in this color. I was trying to buy 2 previously. You can find them in my posts. Both were fake. This one is the one most likely to be a genuine one.


----------



## goodluckday

Smoothop said:


> This bag is a fake... I am not an authenticator, so please wait for Unoma, but I do own an authentic Nano Antarctic. Also the zipper marking is different to the one in the listing.



Thank you so much. Would you mind showing me some pictures of yours?


----------



## Smoothop

Smoothop said:


> This bag is a fake... I am not an authenticator, so please wait for Unoma, but I do own an authentic Nano Antarctic. Also the zipper marking is different to the one in the listing.


Here are images of an Authentic Nano Antarctic


----------



## Smoothop

Showing the zipper colour from top...


----------



## goodluckday

Smoothop said:


> Here are images of an Authentic Nano Antarctic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428678
> View attachment 3428677



Thank you so much Sweet heart. I hope i can still find an authenticate Antarctic Nano some where in the world. I like this color so much.


----------



## goodluckday

Smoothop said:


> Showing the zipper colour from top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428684



Thank you so much. You are so nice.


----------



## goodluckday

Smoothop said:


> Showing the zipper colour from top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428684



by they way, would you please advise whether you know where I could still buy an authenticate one? Maybe in Europe? Thanks.


----------



## Prbaglady2

Hi, I am new on this forum as well, and am interested in getting my first celine bag! I would so appreciate your help in deciding whether or not this Mini Belt  Bag is authentic:
Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number:  262553219904
Seller: moniface
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262553219904?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: Photos from the listing are below.  Thank you for your help!!!!!


----------



## diva7633

Hi. Please advise if this is authentic or any red flags. Attached is eBay listing and at end 2 pictures she emailed me. Thanks for any help 

Item: Celine mini luggage 
Listing Number: 302030151018
Seller: Byrdbelle 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302030151018 
Comments: I know auction ended. It because I bought it and made a deal thru a Facebook group with her so we did PayPal invoice.


----------



## smb17

Hello Unoma!

I've just purchased this Celine Box bag off of eBay, you did say that there were no red flags but that I should ask for the zipper marking. Well, today I received the bag and I've included some pictures of the zipper marking. Please let me know what you think! Thank you in advance!!

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin BNWT
Listing Number: 172280126589
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-In-Camel-Calfskin-BNWT-/172280126589?
Comments: Seller's feedback has sold plenty of Celine, all satisfied customers, any input is appreciated!


----------



## unoma

....


----------



## unoma

smb17 said:


> View attachment 3430385
> View attachment 3430367
> View attachment 3430368
> View attachment 3430369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Unoma!
> 
> I've just purchased this Celine Box bag off of eBay, you did say that there were no red flags but that I should ask for the zipper marking. Well, today I received the bag and I've included some pictures of the zipper marking. Please let me know what you think! Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin BNWT
> Listing Number: 172280126589
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-In-Camel-Calfskin-BNWT-/172280126589?
> Comments: Seller's feedback has sold plenty of Celine, all satisfied customers, any input is appreciated!


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

smb17 said:


> View attachment 3430385
> View attachment 3430367
> View attachment 3430368
> View attachment 3430369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Unoma!
> 
> I've just purchased this Celine Box bag off of eBay, you did say that there were no red flags but that I should ask for the zipper marking. Well, today I received the bag and I've included some pictures of the zipper marking. Please let me know what you think! Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin BNWT
> Listing Number: 172280126589
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-In-Camel-Calfskin-BNWT-/172280126589?
> Comments: Seller's feedback has sold plenty of Celine, all satisfied customers, any input is appreciated!


Box is Auth


diva7633 said:


> Hi. Please advise if this is authentic or any red flags. Attached is eBay listing and at end 2 pictures she emailed me. Thanks for any help
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing Number: 302030151018
> Seller: Byrdbelle
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302030151018
> Comments: I know auction ended. It because I bought it and made a deal thru a Facebook group with her so we did PayPal invoice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430025


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Prbaglady2 said:


> Hi, I am new on this forum as well, and am interested in getting my first celine bag! I would so appreciate your help in deciding whether or not this Mini Belt  Bag is authentic:
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number:  262553219904
> Seller: moniface
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262553219904?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: Photos from the listing are below.  Thank you for your help!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428969
> View attachment 3428969
> View attachment 3428970
> View attachment 3428971
> View attachment 3428972
> View attachment 3428973
> View attachment 3428974
> View attachment 3428975
> View attachment 3428976
> View attachment 3428977


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Another one. Won the bid but haven't paid.. Need to make sure its authentic before payment. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Item no: 142066132254
> Seller: laura19722012
> Url: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142066132254
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428625
> View attachment 3428626


Red Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Happytin said:


> View attachment 3427544
> View attachment 3427545
> View attachment 3427546
> View attachment 3427547
> View attachment 3427548
> View attachment 3427549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> listing: buying from a friends friend
> Seller my friends friend
> 
> Hi hello i will really appreciate if you guys will me. My frienda friend is trying to sell her celine and im just wondering if this is real or fake. I know the photos are blurry but im still asking them to send me more clearer pocs thanks


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

goodluckday said:


> hello Unoma, would you please help review the additional pictures?
> 
> View attachment 3428278
> View attachment 3428279
> View attachment 3428280
> View attachment 3428281
> View attachment 3428282
> View attachment 3428283
> View attachment 3428284
> View attachment 3428285
> View attachment 3428286
> View attachment 3428287


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Hi unoma!
> 
> Pls help authenticate this
> 
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Item no: 282097573556
> Seller: juka608
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282097573556
> 
> Additional images
> View attachment 3427623
> View attachment 3427624
> View attachment 3427625
> View attachment 3427626
> View attachment 3427627
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


Need to see direct and clear focus of zipper marking


----------



## unoma

KatChang said:


> View attachment 3427459
> View attachment 3427460
> View attachment 3427461
> View attachment 3427462
> View attachment 3427463
> View attachment 3427464
> View attachment 3427465
> View attachment 3427459
> View attachment 3427460
> View attachment 3427461
> View attachment 3427462
> View attachment 3427463
> View attachment 3427464
> View attachment 3427465


Fake Box. Seller sells Fake Celine bags


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Please help me authenticate  this nano? Thank you x
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine nano luggage tote bag. Great as new condition.
> 
> Listing Number: 201632795607
> 
> Seller: townertown1
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201632795607


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

bentobox said:


> Hi Umoma,
> 
> I need some of your help with the authentic of this bag. Your help and input is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Leather
> 
> Listing Number: #252479403098
> 
> Seller: willialuc0 (http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=willialuc0)
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252479403098


Fake Nano
Seller sells Fake Celine bags


----------



## unoma

arika111orange said:


> Hello Unoma,
> I'm trying to verify the authenticity of this bag before purchasing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 162150135441
> Seller:  missy9158
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/162150135441?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI


Did you buy the bag?


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Hello, please help to authenticate this
> Item: black-luggage-phantom-handbag-celine
> Listing Number: 2805541
> Seller: CHRISTINA
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-phantom-handbag-celine-2805541.shtml
> Comments: the stamp looks off.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

netababy said:


> Item:CELINE NANO LUGGAGE DRUMMED LEATHER (BLACK)
> Listing Number:162148288744
> Seller:janyaptan16
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/162148288744?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:thanks


Black Nano is Auth


----------



## jannxd

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 272327286625
Seller: whitjanjann
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Celine-Paris...sh=item3f67f89f61:g:S6oAAOSwaB5Xn2J6#payCntId
Comments: also attached a photo that was sent to me by the seller. Thank you very much


----------



## unoma

violet.k.1989 said:


> Hi Unoma, somehow all the pictures I posted disappeared, so I attach them here again and an additional photo of the zipper. Really appreciate your opinion. Thanks!


AUTH


----------



## unoma

go_dragons said:


> Item: Celine Nano Black
> Listing Number:
> Seller:Jodidayscloset.com
> Link:http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/celine-nano-luggage-in-black-smooth-leather
> Comments:Not an ebay auction.


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

jannxd said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 272327286625
> Seller: whitjanjann
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Celine-Paris...sh=item3f67f89f61:g:S6oAAOSwaB5Xn2J6#payCntId
> Comments: also attached a photo that was sent to me by the seller. Thank you very much


Mini is Auth


----------



## violet.k.1989

unoma said:


> AUTH



Thanks a lot Unoma, you are the best!

Now I can start carrying the bag


----------



## jannxd

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thank you very much!  I really appreciate your help
Take care x


----------



## twistandkiss

unoma said:


> Red Mini is Auth



Thank you!!!! You are a saviour


----------



## unoma

xjp said:


> View attachment 3424821
> View attachment 3424822
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant Celine nano
> And I have additional pictures


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

claris said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag Drummed Calfskin Leather,  Souris (light brown)
> Listing Number: 122046931200
> Seller: terrcarlto-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122046931200
> 
> Comments:
> Hi Celine-lovers! Could I please have someone help me authenticate a bag from eBay? I have not received it yet but I asked the seller to hold it until I can receive some more pictures to authenticate it. Seller has been super nice and very responsive. I will be adding extra pictures of it (asked for better pictures of zipper, made in italy print and bottom of bag). Bag does not come with receipt but seller claims it was purchased late last year. I have a couple of concerns.
> - Position of the serial code, is it facing the correct way?
> - Souris, the color of the bag looks to be a little darker on the surface, is this normal wear?
> - Front "Celine Paris" font as thick as expected?
> 
> Thank you so so much in advance if you can help me with this!
> 
> View attachment 3424602
> View attachment 3424603
> 
> View attachment 3424601


Need to see clear focus of the zipper marking


----------



## unoma

i-am-fashion said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Celine box bag Medium black Calfskin with gold hardware
> Listing Number: 322154127019
> Seller: nianjiao2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-box-bag-Medium-black-Calfskin-with-gold-hardware-/322154127019
> Comments: Extra pictures
> 
> View attachment 3424098
> View attachment 3424099
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

octin said:


> Thank you very much, Unoma!


----------



## unoma

twistandkiss said:


> Thank you!!!! You are a saviour


----------



## unoma

violet.k.1989 said:


> Thanks a lot Unoma, you are the best!
> 
> Now I can start carrying the bag


lol


----------



## soleilbrun

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you
item: celine box
seller: deluxe116
item#: 272329755560
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272329755560?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## i-am-fashion

T





unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## netababy

Item:CELINE NANO LUGGAGE DRUMMED LEATHER (BLACK)
Listing Number:162148288744
Seller:janyaptan16
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/162148288744?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:thanks


----------



## netababy

unoma said:


> Black Nano is Auth


thanks a lot !!!


----------



## Prbaglady2

Thanks unoma! I am asking for the zipper info and will post the response


----------



## netababy

please authenticate this celine nano, thanks


----------



## KatChang

Hi unoma, thank you for helping.
May you please briefly indicate the problems? Because the seller wants the details for refunding..
I've wrote to authticate4u.com for a quote but they never reply.. Thank you.


----------



## goodluckday

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake



Dear Unoma, I could not thank you more.


----------



## claris

unoma said:


> Need to see clear focus of the zipper marking



Thanks unoma! I did not go for it in the end. But I appreciate your response!


----------



## KatChang

unoma said:


> Fake Box. Seller sells Fake Celine bags



Hi unoma, Thanks a lot for helping.
Just wondering if you may briefly indicate the problem?
I've wrote to authenticate4u.com but they never reply. And also the seller provided the authentication paper(which is from *****************.com).
So I may need some crew to get my refund. 
Thank you.


----------



## cazzl

Hi!

Was wondering if someone could please authenticate this for me

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing No.: 262557331027
Seller: dennie129
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...331027?hash=item3d21a2ee53:g:RzgAAOSwnQhXnxjn


----------



## smb17

unoma said:


> Box is Auth



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## JY1217

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake



Thanks Unoma!
It's annoying bc I don't know how to report them on VC and I have seen fakes getting sold all the time !


----------



## netababy

please authenticate the nano i sent [emoji651]️ .the first one i asked for is sold ...

thanks for everithing


----------



## netababy

netababy said:


> please authenticate the nano i sent [emoji651]️ .the first one i asked for is sold ...
> 
> thanks for everithing


Item:Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number:162156705988
Seller:missy9158
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...5988&clkid=7320377265415768443&_qi=RTM2247625

she send me photos:


----------



## netababy

Item:Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Calfskin Black Crossbody (Receipt)
Listing Number:262563542110
Seller:pumpkinpieyoga
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262563542110?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
thanks


----------



## hippieteepee

Item: Celine Small Trapeze Tricolors Handbag
Listing number: 2802374
Seller: Gugliemina
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-trapeze-leather-tote-celine-2802374.shtml

Thanks


----------



## netababy

netababy said:


> please authenticate this celine nano, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431062
> View attachment 3431063
> View attachment 3431064
> View attachment 3431065
> View attachment 3431066
> View attachment 3431069
> View attachment 3431070
> View attachment 3431073
> View attachment 3431074
> View attachment 3431075



http://www.ebay.com/itm/162156705988?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 4miss

can you please verify authenticity of this bag. 

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: 134657
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-white-134657
Comments: first celine purchase not sure what to look for

thank you for your time and help with this


----------



## aceofspades

Item: $3900 authentic NEW Celine Medium Box Bag in Black Calfskin Lambskin Lining
Listing Number: 282120236176
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3900-authen...236176?hash=item41afad2c90:g:Jm8AAOSwtnpXn95z

Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

MSYi said:


> View attachment 3385634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Unoma, please find attached photos of the zipper markings.


Auction link


----------



## unoma

aceofspades said:


> Item: $3900 authentic NEW Celine Medium Box Bag in Black Calfskin Lambskin Lining
> Listing Number: 282120236176
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3900-authen...236176?hash=item41afad2c90:g:Jm8AAOSwtnpXn95z
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

4miss said:


> can you please verify authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 134657
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-white-134657
> Comments: first celine purchase not sure what to look for
> 
> thank you for your time and help with this


Belt is Auth


----------



## unoma

netababy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162156705988?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Too Blurry,ask for serial number , all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hippieteepee said:


> Item: Celine Small Trapeze Tricolors Handbag
> Listing number: 2802374
> Seller: Gugliemina
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-trapeze-leather-tote-celine-2802374.shtml
> 
> Thanks


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

JY1217 said:


> Thanks Unoma!
> It's annoying bc I don't know how to report them on VC and I have seen fakes getting sold all the time !


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

smb17 said:


> Thank you so very much!!


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Was wondering if someone could please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing No.: 262557331027
> Seller: dennie129
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...331027?hash=item3d21a2ee53:g:RzgAAOSwnQhXnxjn


Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

claris said:


> Thanks unoma! I did not go for it in the end. But I appreciate your response!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

goodluckday said:


> Dear Unoma, I could not thank you more.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

netababy said:


> please authenticate this celine nano, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431062
> View attachment 3431063
> View attachment 3431064
> View attachment 3431065
> View attachment 3431066
> View attachment 3431069
> View attachment 3431070
> View attachment 3431073
> View attachment 3431074
> View attachment 3431075


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Nano is Auth


soleilbrun said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you
> item: celine box
> seller: deluxe116
> item#: 272329755560
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272329755560?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jannxd said:


> Thank you very much!  I really appreciate your help
> Take care x


----------



## aquagreen

Hi unoma. Pls authenticate this mini belt. Seller has ended the auction because im negotiating with her for now. I will be purchasing if authentic. Thanks


Item:Authentic Celine Mini Belt Bag in Black Calfskin BNWOT
Listing Number: 152192941907
Seller: au-lu55
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152192941907

Thanks


----------



## mleeym

can you please verify authenticity of this bag.

Item: Vintage Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 262543820407
Seller: eBay
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Vi...820407?hash=item3d20d4c677:g:XEkAAOSwSv1XlaMN
Comments: Vintage Celine, not sure what to look for.

thank you for your time and help with this


----------



## diva7633

unoma said:


> Box is Auth
> 
> Mini is Auth



Thank you soooooo much. I'm so excited


----------



## 4miss

unoma said:


> Belt is Auth



thank you unoma


----------



## Kellymarie1537

I just bought this off of Tradesy and today I looked at the tracking number to find this bag is coming from Hong Kong. I'm sorry, but I'm a bit weary. Should I cancel the order and return the item once I get it? Please authenticate.

Dark Brown Celine Phantom


----------



## aquagreen

Please authenticate this mini belt as well. The seller has an instagram page and have probided additional photos.

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in black
Seller: https://www.instagram.com/bagsoutletph


Thank you


----------



## Ginex

Please help me authenticate this celine nano mini before I buy it from eBay.
Item: New Auth 2016 Nano luggage All black Calf leather tricolor stitching bag Mini
Listing number: 122073376569
Seller: antic-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12207337656...4273fb6bebf&bu=44139981050&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
The seller also provide a invoice.





Many thanks!


----------



## claris

Dear Unoma,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag - Black 

Listing number: 282126354468

Seller: bbekirby

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282126354468

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## peppamint

Item: Trapeze
Listing number: 302030658947
Seller: luxurybazar2016
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRE-OW...658947?hash=item46526e1d83:g:lcUAAOSw3xJXoIfc

Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

Would love some help figuring out if this bag is the real deal please:

Item: *Celine Black Nano*
Listing Number: 131900487536
Seller:  luxuryparade
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...487536?hash=item1eb5e1b770:g:gWgAAOSw~oFXFJyo

Thank you so much for any help


----------



## claris

Dear unoma,

Can you please help me authenticate this one as well?

Item: Celine Large Box Bag Rare - Black

Listing number: 282119891973

Seller: glamglamgal

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/282119891973

Thank you very very much!!


----------



## Bootz14

Hello there,

Can someone please authenticate this item? 
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Khaki Olive Beige Leather Canvas Bag Worn  A Few Times
Listing number: 182225063937
Seller: saramichiel1985
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182225063937?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Last picture shows the serial number on second line is a little bit cut
Thank you


----------



## chicceline

Hi Unoma,


Long time since I was here! How's your pretty collection? Do you know if Celine has made the Phantom Luggage in Dark Blue with bright green piping and interior?
I think the year should be 2014, but I can't seem to find it in any lookbooks.
http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/celine-handbags-bags-60537
Thanks a zillion!

CC


----------



## quynh1206

Hello,

 Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Luggage Nano - Honest Royal red

 Listing number: 152195498974

 Seller: donnadeniswatso_0 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152195498974

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## claris

Dear unoma,

Sorry for all the requests. I am still looking at more options so please disregard the previous box bags. If you can, could you please help me authenticate this belt bag instead? The seller claims it is a size between the mini and the medium, does this size exist at all? I had never heard about it before.

Item: Celine Small Belt Bag - Black

Listing number: 322221700772

Seller: djessa88

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322221700772

Thank you so much!!


----------



## shakalaboom

Hi, please help to authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage,

Item: Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 787198
Seller: tomago
Link: https://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/787198
Comments: I have made a deal to COD with the seller, will be very grateful if someone can help to authenticate this beautiful piece.
Im attaching more photos i got from the seller


----------



## quynh1206

Hello,
Could you please authenticate the following? Seller is willing to accept my price offer.
Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine Luggage Nano - Red

Listing number: 152200240355

Seller: pucci3985

 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152200240355


----------



## shakalaboom

shakalaboom said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage,
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 787198
> Seller: tomago
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/787198
> Comments: I have made a deal to COD with the seller, will be very grateful if someone can help to authenticate this beautiful piece.
> Im attaching more photos i got from the seller


----------



## claris

claris said:


> Dear unoma,
> 
> Sorry for all the requests. I am still looking at more options so please disregard the previous box bags. If you can, could you please help me authenticate this belt bag instead? The seller claims it is a size between the mini and the medium, does this size exist at all? I had never heard about it before.
> 
> Item: Celine Small Belt Bag - Black
> 
> Listing number: 322221700772
> 
> Seller: djessa88
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322221700772
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Seller has confirmed this is a mini belt bag. Here is a picture of the zipper marking. 

Thank you!!


----------



## peppamint

Item: Trapeze
Seller: jkjb*sales*
Listing number: 172256985058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## alee92

Could someone kindly authenticate? Thank you!

Item: Celine medium box bag in black calfskin
Listing Number: 282120236176
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282120236176?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pookybear

Please help authenticate, received today

Item: 2016 Auth Celine Micro Black Grain Luggage
Listing: 112080714504
Seller: luvelerne
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112080714504 

Thank you in advance! Below are some more photos I took





















View attachment 3437725


----------



## Elliek88ellie

Hi ladies 
Was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Celine Phantom? The quality of leather and suede feels absolutely fine but what threw me off is that leather tag with serial number has rounded edges and the made in Italy tab is not italicised ? Many thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Smoothop

alee92 said:


> Could someone kindly authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine medium box bag in black calfskin
> Listing Number: 282120236176
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282120236176?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This has already been authenticated a few pages back.


----------



## xhellokittyx

Dear all,

Just a quick question. So long as a serial number starts with S-GA.. It is good enough to be deemed as a fake or otherwise? Does any real Celine nano has that serial to begin with?

Thank you!


----------



## Angsas

Dear Unoma,

Please help me once again authenticate this bag! This time I've managed to get the requested additional photos, 

Thank you so much! Xx

Item: Authentic Celine Mini Belt Bag Burgundy 
Number: 302021994961
Seller: 0303march
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302021994961

Additional photos


----------



## unoma

Angsas said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Please help me once again authenticate this bag! This time I've managed to get the requested additional photos,
> 
> Thank you so much! Xx
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Mini Belt Bag Burgundy
> Number: 302021994961
> Seller: 0303march
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302021994961
> 
> Additional photos
> 
> View attachment 3438543
> View attachment 3438544
> View attachment 3438545
> View attachment 3438546
> View attachment 3438547


Belt is AUTH


----------



## unoma

pookybear said:


> Please help authenticate, received today
> 
> Item: 2016 Auth Celine Micro Black Grain Luggage
> Listing: 112080714504
> Seller: luvelerne
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112080714504
> 
> Thank you in advance! Below are some more photos I took
> 
> View attachment 3437710
> 
> View attachment 3437712
> 
> View attachment 3437713
> 
> View attachment 3437714
> 
> View attachment 3437715
> 
> View attachment 3437716
> 
> View attachment 3437718
> 
> View attachment 3437719
> 
> View attachment 3437720
> 
> View attachment 3437721
> 
> View attachment 3437725


Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Elliek88ellie said:


> Hi ladies
> Was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Celine Phantom? The quality of leather and suede feels absolutely fine but what threw me off is that leather tag with serial number has rounded edges and the made in Italy tab is not italicised ? Many thanks for your help in advance


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

peppamint said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Listing number: 172256985058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

claris said:


> Seller has confirmed this is a mini belt bag. Here is a picture of the zipper marking.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3437599


Belt is Auth


----------



## unoma

shakalaboom said:


> View attachment 3437173


Auth


----------



## unoma

quynh1206 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate the following? Seller is willing to accept my price offer.
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano - Red
> 
> Listing number: 152200240355
> 
> Seller: pucci3985
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152200240355


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

quynh1206 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano - Honest Royal red
> 
> Listing number: 152195498974
> 
> Seller: donnadeniswatso_0
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152195498974
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Link has been removed


----------



## unoma

chicceline said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> 
> Long time since I was here! How's your pretty collection? Do you know if Celine has made the Phantom Luggage in Dark Blue with bright green piping and interior?
> I think the year should be 2014, but I can't seem to find it in any lookbooks.
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/celine-handbags-bags-60537
> Thanks a zillion!
> 
> CC


Auth


----------



## unoma

Bootz14 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this item?
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Khaki Olive Beige Leather Canvas Bag Worn  A Few Times
> Listing number: 182225063937
> Seller: saramichiel1985
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182225063937?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Last picture shows the serial number on second line is a little bit cut
> Thank you


Auth Mini


----------



## chicceline

Thanks a zillion!!


----------



## unoma

claris said:


> Dear unoma,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this one as well?
> 
> Item: Celine Large Box Bag Rare - Black
> 
> Listing number: 282119891973
> 
> Seller: glamglamgal
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282119891973
> 
> Thank you very very much!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chicceline said:


> Thanks a zillion!!


----------



## unoma

Ellapretty said:


> Would love some help figuring out if this bag is the real deal please:
> 
> Item: *Celine Black Nano*
> Listing Number: 131900487536
> Seller:  luxuryparade
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...487536?hash=item1eb5e1b770:g:gWgAAOSw~oFXFJyo
> 
> Thank you so much for any help


Ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

peppamint said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Listing number: 302030658947
> Seller: luxurybazar2016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRE-OW...658947?hash=item46526e1d83:g:lcUAAOSw3xJXoIfc
> 
> Thank you!


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

claris said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag - Black
> 
> Listing number: 282126354468
> 
> Seller: bbekirby
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282126354468
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

Ginex said:


> Please help me authenticate this celine nano mini before I buy it from eBay.
> Item: New Auth 2016 Nano luggage All black Calf leather tricolor stitching bag Mini
> Listing number: 122073376569
> Seller: antic-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12207337656...4273fb6bebf&bu=44139981050&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> The seller also provide a invoice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

aquagreen said:


> Please authenticate this mini belt as well. The seller has an instagram page and have probided additional photos.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in black
> Seller: https://www.instagram.com/bagsoutletph
> 
> 
> Thank you


Belt is Auth


----------



## unoma

Kellymarie1537 said:


> I just bought this off of Tradesy and today I looked at the tracking number to find this bag is coming from Hong Kong. I'm sorry, but I'm a bit weary. Should I cancel the order and return the item once I get it? Please authenticate.
> 
> Dark Brown Celine Phantom


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

4miss said:


> thank you unoma


----------



## unoma

diva7633 said:


> Thank you soooooo much. I'm so excited


----------



## unoma

mleeym said:


> can you please verify authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item: Vintage Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 262543820407
> Seller: eBay
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Vi...820407?hash=item3d20d4c677:g:XEkAAOSwSv1XlaMN
> Comments: Vintage Celine, not sure what to look for.
> 
> thank you for your time and help with this


Auth


----------



## unoma

aquagreen said:


> Hi unoma. Pls authenticate this mini belt. Seller has ended the auction because im negotiating with her for now. I will be purchasing if authentic. Thanks
> 
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine Mini Belt Bag in Black Calfskin BNWOT
> Listing Number: 152192941907
> Seller: au-lu55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152192941907
> 
> Thanks


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Elliek88ellie

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck


Hi Unoma

Here's a link apologies new here :
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272328415366?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much for your help in this !


----------



## Kellymarie1537

unoma said:


> Auth Phantom



Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## claris

unoma said:


> Belt is Auth



Thank you unoma!! You are the best!!


----------



## lola rose

Can someone please authenticate this item?
Item: Celine Phantom in Gingham
Listing number: 291842878131
Seller: qsale34
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-GING...878131?hash=item43f330eab3:g:ucsAAOSw9NdXq7un


----------



## Ellapretty

unoma said:


> Ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


Thank you so much - here's the zipper photos and serial number:


----------



## Rachel Schacter

Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thanks!
Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Medium Tote in Navy
Listing number: 201587936150
Seller: dreamclosetli
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201587936150
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## 123EL

Hi, 
I have not had a Celine before, but want to purchase this bag. These are the pics I could get, I hope someone could help me authenticate it! I appreciate it very much. Thank you! Link to images: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v3p0qwtvennsj62/AACEu0SSrfW7TELRhOwxELhla?dl=0


----------



## shakalaboom

unoma said:


> Auth


thanks so much Unoma  Appreciate your help!!


----------



## lola rose

More pictures, maybe it helps:





lola rose said:


> Can someone please authenticate this item?
> Item: Celine Phantom in Gingham
> Listing number: 291842878131
> Seller: qsale34
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-GING...878131?hash=item43f330eab3:g:ucsAAOSw9NdXq7un


----------



## phil33

Hello dears Authenticators
Can you help me to authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag before the auction is end please?
Thank you <>

EBay item number:112086256255
Seller: popamariaiuliana-2012

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112086256255?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vienna

Please help authenticate! [emoji4]

Item: Celine Micro Tote

Item Number: 131906741978

Seller: Choca79

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131906741978?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

Elliek88ellie said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Here's a link apologies new here :
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272328415366?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much for your help in this !


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Kellymarie1537 said:


> Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## unoma

claris said:


> Thank you unoma!! You are the best!!


----------



## unoma

lola rose said:


> More pictures, maybe it helps:
> View attachment 3439367
> View attachment 3439366
> View attachment 3439365


Ask for clear photos of serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

Rachel Schacter said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Medium Tote in Navy
> Listing number: 201587936150
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201587936150
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shakalaboom said:


> thanks so much Unoma  Appreciate your help!!


----------



## unoma

123EL said:


> Hi,
> I have not had a Celine before, but want to purchase this bag. These are the pics I could get, I hope someone could help me authenticate it! I appreciate it very much. Thank you! Link to images: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v3p0qwtvennsj62/AACEu0SSrfW7TELRhOwxELhla?dl=0


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Vienna said:


> Please help authenticate! [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Tote
> 
> Item Number: 131906741978
> 
> Seller: Choca79
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131906741978?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## lola rose

unoma said:


> Ask for clear photos of serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Will do, thank you!


----------



## lola rose

unoma said:


> Ask for clear photos of serial number, zipper marking and all imprints



Unoma, this is what I got from the seller:


----------



## Ellapretty

Hello Unoma!

I added the serial number and zipper pictures as you mentioned in your comment. Are these clear enough or should I check back for clearer photos.

Thanks so much for your help!




Ellapretty said:


> Thank you so much - here's the zipper photos and serial number:


----------



## Ellapretty

unoma said:


> Ask for clear serial number and zipper marking


Hello Unoma,
Am adding pictures of the zipper marking and serial number. Its very hard to get a clear shot because the serial number is near the bottom corner of the bag:











Here is the info from my first post:

Would love some help figuring out if this bag is the real deal please:

Item: Celine Black Nano
Listing Number: 131900487536
Seller: luxuryparade
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...487536?hash=item1eb5e1b770:g:gWgAAOSw~oFXFJyo

Thank you so much for any help


----------



## champagnefame

Hi guys! I just wanted to post some pics of a preloaded Bicolor Cabas I purchased to verify authenticity...I got it for a steal though 
	

		
			
		

		
	










If you need any other pictures...please let me know, hoping I hit a jackpot here

Best,

CGF


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you! 

Item: New Auth 2015 Nano luggage All Red Pebbled leather bag Mini 
Listing Number:122086470122
Seller: andtic-0
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122086470122


----------



## peppamint

unoma said:


> Auth Trapeze



Thank you!


----------



## peppamint

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Thank you for the reply! I am waiting on the zipper marking but here is the serial number.


----------



## ashlie

Hello Unoma, 
I was hoping you or someone on the thread could direct me to the "report this Céline" thread if there is one. I've reported a Féline (fake Céline lol) five times and the horrible fake Céline nano is still not being taken down! So frustrating. Thank you!!


----------



## emilymg

Hi Unoma, hope you can help me with this one  Thank you!!!

Item: Celine nano luggage indigo blue gold hardware EUC
Listing Number: 351812926374
Seller: 43builder
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...926374?hash=item51e9af3ba6:g:SwkAAOSwU-pXtKQ-


----------



## pookybear

Hello Unoma, thanks for authenticating a few days ago - would you mind looking at this one for me?

Celine Anthracite Micro
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ce-k0713-05-celine-anthracite-micro-luggage

Is it odd that the bottom doesn't have the metal feet?


----------



## Necessarya

Hi Unoma 

Can you help me with authenticating this Celine bag?

Item: Celine felt/wool phantom 
Listing Number: 152207110564
Seller: pinklabel5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15220711056...91bbb9cd949&bu=43583956292&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu 

Thank you so much )


----------



## Lvanna888

Hello Unoma,
I am new to the Purse Forum and want to thank you for all the valuable information posting here. I recently got into designer handbags and just brought a vintage Celine handbag from a seller in Japan and need help with authentication. Please kindly authenticate this handbag for me as I have no ideas what to look for to ensure that it is real. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you in advance for your help.
Item: Authentic Vintage Celine Shoulder Bag in Black
Listing Number: 262543820407
Seller: *agrade_2008*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262543820407
Comments: I just brought this vintage Celine bag and need help with authentication


----------



## tweeety

Item: Navy-Croc

Listing number: option 4

Seller: Groupon
Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-ce...VTqrKWSscNyhC3I8OXbfBoC3jPw_wcB&fallback=true

Comments: heard mixed review about some getting a real bag and some think they're getting a fake bag. I'm a bit worry   I already ordered and waiting for it to be ship. I can always post more pictures once recieve.

Thank you authenticator


----------



## ydhydh

Hello, Unoma and the rest of the beautiful ladies and gents 
Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you very much 
Item: Celine Large Phantom Black Croco Black Hardware
Year: I purchase it from someone who bought it secondhand in 2014, so she don't know the production year
comment: I'm still waiting for the celine stamp, serial number tag, and celine made in paris stamp






View attachment 3442842


----------



## diva7633

eBay Item number :122056157643
Sellers name : pongpolinho
Description : authentic Celine mini luggage grey/black tote bag
eBay url : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122056157643&globalID=EBAY-US 

Comments: thank you in advance. Trying to act fast as I have a buyer for my micro and would use it for this mini


----------



## ydhydh

Hello, Unoma and the rest of the beautiful ladies and gents (2)
Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you very much (I have added additional pics) 
Item: Celine Large Phantom Black Croco Black Hardware
Year: I purchase it from someone who bought it secondhand in 2014, so she don't know the production year


----------



## aucoin222

Hi Authenticator! Could you help me look at this bag? Thanks!!
Item:celine Luggage wool tote
Listing Number:NA
Seller: Vestiare collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...colour-luggage-wool-tote-celine-2522190.shtml


----------



## Zoe C

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Micro? Thank you

Item: Céline Micro Luggage Tote
Listing number: NA
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gage-leather-bowling-bag-celine-2804846.shtml


----------



## dearvicki

Hi Authenticators! Could you help me look at this bag? Thanks!!
Item: Celine Edge in Granite
Listing Number:NA
Seller: kb9855 in www.deluxemall.com
Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/234615...e-condition-990-a.html?highlight=#post2532653

I have attached additional photos for reference


----------



## kaka130

Hello, could you authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you very much[emoji4]
Item:BNWT Authentic Celine Trapeze bag

Listing no.:252477732519

Seller:jackie_8787

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/25247773251...b565db76ee5&bu=44370327104&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

And there are some pictures that the seller attached me


----------



## dearvicki

Apologies here are the photos attached



dearvicki said:


> Hi Authenticators! Could you help me look at this bag? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine Edge in Granite
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: kb9855 in www.deluxemall.com
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/234615...e-condition-990-a.html?highlight=#post2532653
> 
> I have attached additional photos for reference




http://deluxemall.com/celine/234615...e-condition-990-a.html?highlight=#post2532653


dearvicki said:


> Hi Authenticators! Could you help me look at this bag? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine Edge in Granite
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: kb9855 in www.deluxemall.com
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/234615...e-condition-990-a.html?highlight=#post2532653
> 
> I have attached additional photos for reference


----------



## kaka130

kaka130 said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you very much[emoji4]
> Item:BNWT Authentic Celine Trapeze bag
> 
> Listing no.:252477732519
> 
> Seller:jackie_8787
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/25247773251...b565db76ee5&bu=44370327104&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> And there are some pictures that the seller attached me
> View attachment 3445228
> View attachment 3445229
> View attachment 3445230
> View attachment 3445231
> View attachment 3445232
> View attachment 3445233
> View attachment 3445234
> View attachment 3445235
> View attachment 3445236
> View attachment 3445237



Here some photo I wanna show you too
It seems not normal than the other Celine bag[emoji21]


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Celine mini belt bag 
Listing Number: 252505975397
Seller: onemadbrunette
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Belt-Bag-Dark-Taupe-/252505975397?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comments: please help me authenticate this item,  thank you


----------



## yasminn_n

Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 182251162408
Seller: aida87874
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...162408?hash=item2a6f040b28:g:mesAAOSwHoFXuUqW
Comments: Hello everyone! Thank you in advance for helping me out on this one! xx


----------



## tweeety

Item: Celine Taupe Grained Calfskin

Listing Number: 381722333491
Seller: isl1789
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/381722333491 

Comment: searching for an authentic Celine phantom to buy
Thank you


----------



## tweeety

Item: Celine phantom Croc embossed 

Listing number: 172292985418

Seller: 3dogs3girls

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172292985418 

Comments: I'm looking for a authenthic Celine before making an offer or bids! 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## patchydel

Hi, can someone be kind enough to authenticate this for me? 

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 252505975397
Seller: onemadbrunette
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Mini-...975397?hash=item3aca876a65:g:Vz4AAOSwnQhXpIXY 
Comments: I've asked for photos of the clasp, serial number, and zipper marking but hoping someone may be able to authenticate based on photos included in the listing!


----------



## serenityneow

I'd greatly appreciate help with this Box.  Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Box
No.: 331945662245
Seller: daisy883310
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...sh=item4d4980d725:g:SOIAAOSwgZ1Xt9uy#viTabs_0


----------



## Cheomon

Item: Celine belt bag
Listing Number: 182253107632
Seller: ruecambon1
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-B...E-BELT-FLAP-/182253107632?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comments: please help authenticate this bag!  Thank you very much


----------



## unoma

lola rose said:


> Unoma, this is what I got from the seller:
> 
> View attachment 3441054
> View attachment 3441055
> View attachment 3441056
> View attachment 3441057


Auth


----------



## unoma

Ellapretty said:


> Hello Unoma,
> Am adding pictures of the zipper marking and serial number. Its very hard to get a clear shot because the serial number is near the bottom corner of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the info from my first post:
> 
> Would love some help figuring out if this bag is the real deal please:
> 
> Item: Celine Black Nano
> Listing Number: 131900487536
> Seller: luxuryparade
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...487536?hash=item1eb5e1b770:g:gWgAAOSw~oFXFJyo
> 
> Thank you so much for any help


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you!
> 
> Item: New Auth 2015 Nano luggage All Red Pebbled leather bag Mini
> Listing Number:122086470122
> Seller: andtic-0
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122086470122


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

champagnefame said:


> Hi guys! I just wanted to post some pics of a preloaded Bicolor Cabas I purchased to verify authenticity...I got it for a steal though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441282
> View attachment 3441283
> View attachment 3441284
> View attachment 3441285
> View attachment 3441286
> View attachment 3441287
> View attachment 3441288
> 
> 
> If you need any other pictures...please let me know, hoping I hit a jackpot here
> 
> Best,
> 
> CGF


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

peppamint said:


> Thank you for the reply! I am waiting on the zipper marking but here is the serial number.


Auction Link?


----------



## unoma

emilymg said:


> Hi Unoma, hope you can help me with this one  Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage indigo blue gold hardware EUC
> Listing Number: 351812926374
> Seller: 43builder
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...926374?hash=item51e9af3ba6:g:SwkAAOSwU-pXtKQ-


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

pookybear said:


> Hello Unoma, thanks for authenticating a few days ago - would you mind looking at this one for me?
> 
> Celine Anthracite Micro
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ce-k0713-05-celine-anthracite-micro-luggage
> 
> Is it odd that the bottom doesn't have the metal feet?


Micro is Auth. No it isn't odd.


----------



## unoma

Necessarya said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Can you help me with authenticating this Celine bag?
> 
> Item: Celine felt/wool phantom
> Listing Number: 152207110564
> Seller: pinklabel5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15220711056...91bbb9cd949&bu=43583956292&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Thank you so much )


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Lvanna888 said:


> Hello Unoma,
> I am new to the Purse Forum and want to thank you for all the valuable information posting here. I recently got into designer handbags and just brought a vintage Celine handbag from a seller in Japan and need help with authentication. Please kindly authenticate this handbag for me as I have no ideas what to look for to ensure that it is real. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you in advance for your help.
> Item: Authentic Vintage Celine Shoulder Bag in Black
> Listing Number: 262543820407
> Seller: *agrade_2008*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262543820407
> Comments: I just brought this vintage Celine bag and need help with authentication


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> I'd greatly appreciate help with this Box.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Box
> No.: 331945662245
> Seller: daisy883310
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...sh=item4d4980d725:g:SOIAAOSwgZ1Xt9uy#viTabs_0


Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

Cheomon said:


> Item: Celine belt bag
> Listing Number: 182253107632
> Seller: ruecambon1
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-B...E-BELT-FLAP-/182253107632?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Comments: please help authenticate this bag!  Thank you very much


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## emilymg

Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

tweeety said:


> Item: Navy-Croc
> 
> Listing number: option 4
> 
> Seller: Groupon
> Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-ce...VTqrKWSscNyhC3I8OXbfBoC3jPw_wcB&fallback=true
> 
> Comments: heard mixed review about some getting a real bag and some think they're getting a fake bag. I'm a bit worry   I already ordered and waiting for it to be ship. I can always post more pictures once recieve.
> 
> Thank you authenticator


I need to see the auction link of the bag you are getting, including the photos


----------



## unoma

ydhydh said:


> Hello, Unoma and the rest of the beautiful ladies and gents
> Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you very much
> Item: Celine Large Phantom Black Croco Black Hardware
> Year: I purchase it from someone who bought it secondhand in 2014, so she don't know the production year
> comment: I'm still waiting for the celine stamp, serial number tag, and celine made in paris stamp
> View attachment 3442836
> View attachment 3442837
> View attachment 3442838
> View attachment 3442839
> View attachment 3442840
> View attachment 3442841
> View attachment 3442842
> View attachment 3442843
> View attachment 3442844
> View attachment 3442845
> View attachment 3442848


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

diva7633 said:


> eBay Item number :122056157643
> Sellers name : pongpolinho
> Description : authentic Celine mini luggage grey/black tote bag
> eBay url : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122056157643&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Comments: thank you in advance. Trying to act fast as I have a buyer for my micro and would use it for this mini


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

aucoin222 said:


> Hi Authenticator! Could you help me look at this bag? Thanks!!
> Item:celine Luggage wool tote
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: Vestiare collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...colour-luggage-wool-tote-celine-2522190.shtml
> View attachment 3444822
> View attachment 3444823
> View attachment 3444824
> View attachment 3444826
> View attachment 3444827
> View attachment 3444828
> View attachment 3444829
> View attachment 3444830
> View attachment 3444831


Zipper marking?


----------



## diva7633

Item: Celine mini luggage
Listing number: 172311250911
Seller: katenord
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172311250911&globalID=EBAY-US 

Comments: thanks so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
u


----------



## unoma

Zoe C said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Micro? Thank you
> 
> Item: Céline Micro Luggage Tote
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gage-leather-bowling-bag-celine-2804846.shtml
> 
> View attachment 3444933
> View attachment 3444934
> View attachment 3444935
> View attachment 3444938
> View attachment 3444939
> View attachment 3444940


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## aucoin222

unoma said:


> Zipper marking?


Hi Authenticator! I have attached a few photos of the zipper, please find below. Thanks!!


----------



## unoma

dearvicki said:


> Hi Authenticators! Could you help me look at this bag? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine Edge in Granite
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: kb9855 in www.deluxemall.com
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/celine/234615...e-condition-990-a.html?highlight=#post2532653
> 
> I have attached additional photos for reference


I cant authenticate with ONE photo


dearvicki said:


> Apologies here are the photos attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/celine/234615...e-condition-990-a.html?highlight=#post2532653


Edge is Auth


----------



## unoma

kaka130 said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you very much[emoji4]
> Item:BNWT Authentic Celine Trapeze bag
> 
> Listing no.:252477732519
> 
> Seller:jackie_8787
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/25247773251...b565db76ee5&bu=44370327104&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> And there are some pictures that the seller attached me
> View attachment 3445228
> View attachment 3445229
> View attachment 3445230
> View attachment 3445231
> View attachment 3445232
> View attachment 3445233
> View attachment 3445234
> View attachment 3445235
> View attachment 3445236
> View attachment 3445237


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

yasminn_n said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 182251162408
> Seller: aida87874
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...162408?hash=item2a6f040b28:g:mesAAOSwHoFXuUqW
> Comments: Hello everyone! Thank you in advance for helping me out on this one! xx


Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

yasminn_n said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 182251162408
> Seller: aida87874
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...162408?hash=item2a6f040b28:g:mesAAOSwHoFXuUqW
> Comments: Hello everyone! Thank you in advance for helping me out on this one! xx


Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

tweeety said:


> Item: Celine Taupe Grained Calfskin
> 
> Listing Number: 381722333491
> Seller: isl1789
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/381722333491
> 
> Comment: searching for an authentic Celine phantom to buy
> Thank you


Auth


----------



## unoma

emilymg said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

diva7633 said:


> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Listing number: 172311250911
> Seller: katenord
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172311250911&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Comments: thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447277
> View attachment 3447278
> View attachment 3447279
> View attachment 3447280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447281


Mini is Auth


----------



## diva7633

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth



Thank you. She arrives today!!!


----------



## aucoin222

aucoin222 said:


> Hi Authenticator! Could you help me look at this bag? Thanks!!
> Item:celine Luggage wool tote
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: Vestiare collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...colour-luggage-wool-tote-celine-2522190.shtml
> View attachment 3444822
> View attachment 3444823
> View attachment 3444824
> View attachment 3444826
> View attachment 3444827
> View attachment 3444828
> View attachment 3444829
> View attachment 3444830
> View attachment 3444831





unoma said:


> Zipper marking?



Hi Sorry I forgot to quote original message.. here are the photos! Thanks!!


----------



## serenityneow

unoma said:


> Fake IMO


Thanks, unoma.


----------



## kaka130

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth



To unoma

So greatly appreciate that help me to authenticate it[emoji144]

And is it rare that except the number also has the other letter on the zipper?


----------



## Ellapretty

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Thank you SO much for your help


----------



## tweeety

unoma said:


> I need to see the auction link of the bag you are getting, including the photos



Thank you for looking unfortunately that's the only link and picture they posted :/ I will be getting the bag this Thursday and will take pictures for you. I hope it's ok ... if the bag turn out to be fake I do have the option to return the bag and hopefully buy the one on eBay. 

Thank you a bunch [emoji173]️


----------



## peppamint

peppamint said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Listing number: 172256985058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you!





peppamint said:


> Item: Trapeze
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Listing number: 172256985058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you!





unoma said:


> Auction Link?



Thanks for your response! I put the auction link in my original response that you responded asking for the serial number; sorry, I should have pasted it again!

Item: Trapeze
Seller: jkjb*sales*
Listing number: 172256985058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## tweeety

hi unoma =]

i have decided to return the croc embossed phantom from groupon..even though it haven't arrive yet i don't think i like the colors as much. I'm planning to bid on this and was hoping if you can take a look to see if this is an authentic bag! thank you again sorry for all the different post =0.

item name: $4099 New authentic CELINE Luggage Phantom and Multifunction Strap Wallet not
Seller: luxury citizen
Listing Number: 311678652753
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/4099-NEW-au...p-Wallet-nwt-/311678652753?fromMakeTrack=true

thank you! hope it all check out..absolutely love this color!!


----------



## peppamint

peppamint said:


> Thanks for your response! I put the auction link in my original response that you responded asking for the serial number; sorry, I should have pasted it again!
> 
> Item: Trapeze
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Listing number: 172256985058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



I forgot to post the photos from the listing here, so here are the photos. I hope this makes it more convenient. Thank you!

Item: Trapeze
Seller: jkjb*sales*
Listing number: 172256985058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Dear Unoma,

Would you tell me if this is authentic?

Item: Mini Luggage tri-color
Seller: cragslist
Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5747043951.html


----------



## Shan9jtsy

And more picture for the tri color mini luggage above.


----------



## Necessarya

Dear Unoma.

Can you help me with authenticating this Celine Croc phantom bag? Thank you!! 

Item: Celine croc phantom
Listing Number: 371702223741
Seller: red_lk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371702223741?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dearvicki

unoma said:


> I cant authenticate with ONE photo
> 
> Edge is Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Shan9jtsy said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Would you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Mini Luggage tri-color
> Seller: cragslist
> Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5747043951.html
> 
> View attachment 3447797
> View attachment 3447797
> View attachment 3447798
> View attachment 3447799
> View attachment 3447800
> View attachment 3447801
> View attachment 3447802
> View attachment 3447803
> View attachment 3447804
> View attachment 3447805
> View attachment 3447806



Zipper marking of the mini luggage




Thanks Unoma!


----------



## tweeety

tweeety said:


> hi unoma =]
> 
> i have decided to return the croc embossed phantom from groupon..even though it haven't arrive yet i don't think i like the colors as much. I'm planning to bid on this and was hoping if you can take a look to see if this is an authentic bag! thank you again sorry for all the different post =0.
> 
> item name: $4099 New authentic CELINE Luggage Phantom and Multifunction Strap Wallet not
> Seller: luxury citizen
> Listing Number: 311678652753
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/4099-NEW-au...p-Wallet-nwt-/311678652753?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> thank you! hope it all check out..absolutely love this color!!



I just received the bag today and the only thing that makes me nervous is the Celine embossing on the front. It is not straightly align :/ I also check with ****************** if the authentication is valid (seller got the bag authenticated there and they confirm its real) 
It is normal ??  A defect perhaps? Please help me ! 















Thank you thank you again! 
Please lmk if you need more pictures


----------



## kamila2004

Hello,
I decided to buy his first Celine Micro Luggage. I bought at the auction, but I wanted to ask whether you think it is authentic?
http://www.ebay.pl/itm/152214285596?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Selling wrote that the purchase was a bag 31.12.2014.


----------



## Lvanna888

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Thank you very much Unoma!


----------



## joeymaki

Dear Unoma.

Can you please help me with authenticating this Celine box? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262586902310?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## joeymaki

Dear unoma.

Can you help me to look this box too? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272350248211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kamila2004

Can I have an opinion? Authentic or fake?
Seller: 430452
ebay - http://www.ebay.pl/itm/262588297568?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kamila2004

more pictures


----------



## joeymaki

Hi Unoma

Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you very much?


----------



## Ainu16

Hi, 

Can you please help to authenticate this Box:
Item: Celine Box 
Listing Number: 18759610
Seller: Feiry
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-crossbody-bordeaux-clutch-shoulder-bag-red-18759610/

I attached some photos as below:

Thanks a ton!


----------



## elxie

Can you please authenticate these bags:

Item: Navy Box Bag
Seller: buyersellertrader123
Item Number: 262591990387
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262591990387

&

Item: Blue Medium Box Bag
Seller: beatscientist
Item Number: 272345059864
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272345059864

Thank you!


----------



## Sookie888

Hello, can anyone tell me somehing about this belt bag I'm plannif on purchasing? I like black so this ones a candidate. Thanks for the answer. 

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Seller: Bgfairymph
Listing no: 111696478
Website: https://m.olx.ph/ad/111696478/auth-celine-belt-bag/cda246436c


----------



## Elenahad

hi what do you think about this bag?
is it authentic?

item: *Céline Phantom Bag Handtasche Croc Print Schwarz*
seller: niceone24953
item number:  252489219010
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252489219010?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank u for your help


----------



## peppamint

Item: Trapeze
Seller: rc-fifth-ave
Item number: 201653860711
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201653860711

Thank you!


----------



## luv2luvlv

Please help authenticate this Celine micro :
Item number: 262594165435
Seller: dvmdv
link :
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-...thentic-100-/262594165435?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## henley5022

Hello
This auction is over and i have purchased the item below but would value your opinion (I don't think its real is it?)

Item: Celine ladies brown handbag
Seller: jeans7318
Item No.162172101851
link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-LA...15eWTAVHnxO0pFJtMNjbg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-LA...15eWTAVHnxO0pFJtMNjbg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Thank you


----------



## scandr

Hi!
i would like to know if this celine bag is authentic!


Item: Celine Gourmette Suede Bag / Small
Seller: floralinde60
No Item Number.
link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...urmette-suede-bag-im-schwarz-wildleder-celine


----------



## unoma

aucoin222 said:


> Hi Authenticator! I have attached a few photos of the zipper, please find below. Thanks!!
> View attachment 3447289
> View attachment 3447282
> View attachment 3447288


Auth


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> Thanks, unoma.


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Pho


kaka130 said:


> To unoma
> 
> So greatly appreciate that help me to authenticate it[emoji144]
> 
> And is it rare that except the number also has the other letter on the zipper?


to. Photo??


----------



## unoma

Ellapretty said:


> Thank you SO much for your help


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

peppamint said:


> Thanks for your response! I put the auction link in my original response that you responded asking for the serial number; sorry, I should have pasted it again!
> 
> Item: Trapeze
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Listing number: 172256985058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172256985058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


I need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tweeety said:


> hi unoma =]
> 
> i have decided to return the croc embossed phantom from groupon..even though it haven't arrive yet i don't think i like the colors as much. I'm planning to bid on this and was hoping if you can take a look to see if this is an authentic bag! thank you again sorry for all the different post =0.
> 
> item name: $4099 New authentic CELINE Luggage Phantom and Multifunction Strap Wallet not
> Seller: luxury citizen
> Listing Number: 311678652753
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/4099-NEW-au...p-Wallet-nwt-/311678652753?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> thank you! hope it all check out..absolutely love this color!!


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Shan9jtsy said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Would you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Mini Luggage tri-color
> Seller: cragslist
> Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5747043951.html
> 
> View attachment 3447797
> View attachment 3447797
> View attachment 3447798
> View attachment 3447799
> View attachment 3447800
> View attachment 3447801
> View attachment 3447802
> View attachment 3447803
> View attachment 3447804
> View attachment 3447805
> View attachment 3447806


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Necessarya said:


> Dear Unoma.
> 
> Can you help me with authenticating this Celine Croc phantom bag? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine croc phantom
> Listing Number: 371702223741
> Seller: red_lk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371702223741?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Au


tweeety said:


> I just received the bag today and the only thing that makes me nervous is the Celine embossing on the front. It is not straightly align :/ I also check with ****************** if the authentication is valid (seller got the bag authenticated there and they confirm its real)
> It is normal ??  A defect perhaps? Please help me !
> View attachment 3448467
> View attachment 3448468
> 
> View attachment 3448469
> 
> View attachment 3448470
> 
> View attachment 3448471
> 
> View attachment 3448473
> 
> View attachment 3448474
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you again!
> Please lmk if you need more pictures


Auth


----------



## unoma

Lvanna888 said:


> Thank you very much Unoma!


 You are welcome


----------



## unoma

kamila2004 said:


> Can I have an opinion? Authentic or fake?
> Seller: 430452
> ebay - http://www.ebay.pl/itm/262588297568?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## Necessarya

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Item: Celine croc phantom
Listing Number: 371702223741
Seller: red_lk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371702223741?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Can you use these pictures?


----------



## santalie

Hi
Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze Bag
*Item Number: 112111832201
Seller ID: nicoleshoegal
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112111832201?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*Thank you!*


----------



## ditdut

Hi, can you please authenticate this? --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...g-/152199924279?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


----------



## aucoin222

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks


----------



## kaka130

unoma said:


> Pho
> 
> to. Photo??





Here you are, Thankyou very much for your help[emoji4]you are so nice


----------



## MCC1

dear experts,

Would like your help to authenticate this Celine bag 

Item : Celine vintage 
Listing Number : 
Seller : Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.it/donna-borse/borse/celine/nero-borsa-in-pelle-celine-2463106.shtml

I receive this bag but have parts that look be very strange. In the handle you can see a white part inside the rools and the buckle have a space between the leather and the metal that look very strange. The bag have strange finishes that I don't understand if is because they be renewed in some way or is because it's fakeThe condition inside the bag is bad, but don't have the pendant that usually the vintage Celine bags have, so I'm confused about this bag.
Thank you


----------



## joeymaki

Dear unoma.

Can you please help me with authenticating? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262586902310?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272350248211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## luv2luvlv

good morning unoma!!!

Will u please please help me authenticate this micro? 
Thanks you! 

QUOTE="luv2luvlv, post: 30569722, member: 165228"]Please help authenticate this Celine micro :
Item number: 262594165435
Seller: dvmdv
link :
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-...thentic-100-/262594165435?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE[/QUOTE]


----------



## tweeety

Thank you Unoma!! Sending you lots of hugs[emoji16]


----------



## ting13

Dear Unoma:

Will u please help me authenticate this nano? Thanks a lot!

Item: CELINE GOATSKIN ANTARCTIC NANO
Listing Number: 162171407021
Seller: theretailshopper
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...y7rhcDdUOvvDJoQvSzMVI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Thank you so much! I really want to know if this is authentic or not...


----------



## Smoothop

ting13 said:


> Dear Unoma:
> 
> Will u please help me authenticate this nano? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: CELINE GOATSKIN ANTARCTIC NANO
> Listing Number: 162171407021
> Seller: theretailshopper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2016-CELINE-LIMITED-GOATSKIN-ANTARCTIC-NANO-LUGGAGE-WITH-STRAP-/162171407021?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=kL0Qkmy7rhcDdUOvvDJoQvSzMVI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Thank you so much! I really want to know if this is authentic or not...


It's an obvious fake  i'm afraid check my posts on the Nano Antarctic on page 607 here... I am not the authenticator so wait for Unoma's opinion.


----------



## chicceline

Hi Unoma and fellow Celine lovers,

Since I've found a preloved Celine, I guess I got my friends infected and now they're all searching for an amazing preloved. They even try to make me sell my beauties (no no no!). One of my friends showed me a Trapeze, which in my opinion is a fake. The label has a strange number and text. What do think? 
Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## chicceline

Here is one more of the strap. thanks a zillion!


----------



## ting13

Smoothop said:


> It's an obvious fake  i'm afraid check my posts on the Nano Antarctic on page 607 here... I am not the authenticator so wait for Unoma's opinion.


Hi Smoothtop, thanks for the reply.  I think it's fake too because I don't think the zipper "5" is the number should be on it.


----------



## henley5022

Hello
Please let me know if this is fake (It can't be real can it)?

Item: Celine ladies brown handbag
Seller: jeans7318
Item No.162172101851
link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-LADIES-BROWN-HANDBAG-/162172101851?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=REAtxz15eWTAVHnxO0pFJtMNjbg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you


----------



## ting13

Hi Unoma:

Could you please help me authenticate this nano? This is another Antarctic Nano I found.

Item: CELINE GOATSKIN ANTARCTIC NANO
Listing Number: 152224246338
Seller: shawschi_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152224246338?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Smoothop

ting13 said:


> Hi Unoma:
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this nano? This is another Antarctic Nano I found.
> 
> Item: CELINE GOATSKIN ANTARCTIC NANO
> Listing Number: 152224246338
> Seller: shawschi_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152224246338?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


This has been declared a fake by Unoma on page 608 -#9106


----------



## Sookie888

Can I bump post 9308? Posted last 08/26


----------



## fakepink

Item: Celine Light Taupe Belt Bag - Authentic With Proof Of Purchase 
Listing Number:222234401640
Seller: Chile2
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222234401640
Comments: I'll attach additional photos. She said she purchased from reebonz (consignment store in Australia) but I'm concerns about the lack of a '8' marking on zipper (I'll attach the photos she sent me) what do you guys think?


----------



## ting13

Smoothop said:


> This has been declared a fake by Unoma on page 608 -#9106


Thank you Smoothop, I didn't think it's the same bag!


----------



## christymarie340

Hi All! Wondering if I can get some insight on this? TIA!

Seller: luxcess2015
Item: phantom tote
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112041804883 
Item #: 112041804883


----------



## Star9088

Hello i'm new, someone can authenticate this celine box for me?? Thanks !!


----------



## kamila2004

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank You very much


----------



## kamila2004

I ask you to verify the authenticity? Selling claims that it bought earlier this year. The number on the label to confirm?


----------



## carinagucci

Hi Unoma[emoji844]

could you please authenticate this one for me[emoji780][emoji782] Thank you! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji126]

Item:  Celine Phantom black croc embossed leather 

Item no.  322246411797

Seller: qld-assorted-boutique 

Url: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322246411797


----------



## powee

Please kindly authenticate this Celine trapeze. Thank you so much 

Item: *Authentic Celine Trapeze*
Listing Number:
Seller: teddy28130
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112113240650
Comments:


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi Unoma,

Item - Many Celine bags
Seller ID Ebay:  bputz23 (44)
Seller ID Bonanza: *Fontana23*
*Comments*: This seller is on ebay and on Bonanza and has what seem to be an unusual quantity of designer bags. (THere was a very obvious fake Coach as well as some genuine!)
While I see something that I suspect to be an obvious indication that the seller has fakes, I don't want to assume anything before reporting. (I'm not interested in buying. Want to report if fake..)

Thanks in advance. 

Listings appear to have been removed from ebay already. On Bonz, there are over $7K worth of Celine bags.
Bonanza - only one picture but ......
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Fontana23?utf8=✓&item_sort_options[filter_string]=celine&item_sort_options[filter_category_id]=&item_sort_options[custom_category_id]=&commit=Go

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Nano-Handbag/388670343

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Nano-Handbag/388670344

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Mini-Tote/388670324


----------



## Smoothop

BeenBurned said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Item - Many Celine bags
> Seller ID Ebay:  bputz23 (44)
> Seller ID Bonanza: *Fontana23*
> *Comments*: This seller is on ebay and on Bonanza and has what seem to be an unusual quantity of designer bags. (THere was a very obvious fake Coach as well as some genuine!)
> While I see something that I suspect to be an obvious indication that the seller has fakes, I don't want to assume anything before reporting. (I'm not interested in buying. Want to report if fake..)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Listings appear to have been removed from ebay already. On Bonz, there are over $7K worth of Celine bags.
> Bonanza - only one picture but ......
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Fontana23?utf8=✓&item_sort_options[filter_string]=celine&item_sort_options[filter_category_id]=&item_sort_options[custom_category_id]=&commit=Go
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Nano-Handbag/388670343
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Nano-Handbag/388670344
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Celine-Mini-Tote/388670324


You can't authenticate on one photo ...but they are all obvious fakes even on that 1 pic. Also some strange additions to the bags: The mini has never had a shoulder strap!


----------



## BeenBurned

Smoothop said:


> You can't authenticate on one photo ...but they are all obvious fakes even on that 1 pic. Also some strange additions to the bags: The mini has never had a shoulder strap!


Thank you. I knew that if authentic, one picture wasn't enough. But I suspected that they were easy calls as fakes. 

Off to report!


----------



## Justyne

Hi, I am new to the Celine forum. Can someone please help authenticate the following:
Item: Authentic Celine Bicolour Tie Tote. Navy & Black. LOW start bid!
Listing Number: 182259632622 
Seller: purse_queen3
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182259632622?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Contacted seller for additional pics - serial number etc. but she is out of town. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## zx928nk

Hi, 
Can you please help me authenticate below phantom bag?
I think this bag is in question because the serial number is not as usual format X-XX-1234, instead, there is a missing dash between second group letters and the rest numbers.
Does this happen some times?
Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

Hello, does the interior of a luggage always match the exterior?

Thanks very much


----------



## zombie1986

Dear authenticators,
Can you please authenticate this Vintage Celine Box?
Item# 16560220
Link https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-vintage-clutch-dark-brown-celine-16560220/
Seller: ID: JC
Pics attached in the listing. Thank you!


----------



## Mpkenney25

Hi! I bought this bag off poshmark and would like to authenticate. Please note the buyer totally rebut usher the bag. The original one was pink, which she died this saddle brown. There is a $ on the head of the zipper too. Thanks!!

seller: bodega_street
Description: Celine phantom luggage bag black brown


----------



## vivianwater

Item: CELINE Trapeze small Long Strap Handbag
Color: Sahara
Lot Number: 15688
Seller: facebook second hand product








PLEASE PLEASE help me to authenticate the bag~~
Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## greentigerkat

Hello Authenticators,
Can you help me authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage?

Listing: CELINE shopper Luggage Calf leather Beige Black Handbag Tote bag
Item Number: 122119329890
Seller ID: chico2009natalya
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122119329890?_mwBanner=1

I have been in contact with the seller and she no longer has the care booklet and the retail tags. Your help is most appreciated.

View media item 477View media item 478View media item 479View media item 480View media item 481


----------



## Blacktulip

Hi ladies, would you please help with authenticating the bottom 2 posts... i don't know how to delete this post


----------



## Blacktulip

Hi lovely ladies, please help with authenticating the following Celine mini. Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Dune
Listing Number: 322244912703
Seller: asimo1112
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...fed0BGWEGDtHDxyzeEma0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## Blacktulip

Please help with the following Celine Nano. Your help is greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine Authentic Nano Luggage (No Reserve)
Listing Number: 152212601862
Seller:  pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Auth...fed0BGWEGDtHDxyzeEma0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Please see additional pictures below. The date code reads S-VP-5125  S-BG-0116


----------



## Smoothop

Blacktulip said:


> Please help with the following Celine Nano. Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Authentic Nano Luggage (No Reserve)
> Listing Number: 152212601862
> Seller:  pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Authentic-Nano-Luggage-No-Reserve-/152212601862?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&nma=true&si=EeAlN3fed0BGWEGDtHDxyzeEma0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Please see additional pictures below. The date code reads S-VP-5125  S-BG-0116


pucci3985 is a well known fake seller and is in the TPF Hall of Shame for Céline! It is a fake.


----------



## Blacktulip

Smoothop said:


> pucci3985 is a well known fake seller and is in the TPF Hall of Shame for Céline! It is a fake.


Hi Smoothop, thank you for your reply. how unfortunate for me in regards to pucci3985.  the purse came with a certificate of authenticity from AthenticateFirst and when I messaged them to confirm, they replied "This certificate is VALID"


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine vermillion nano luggage

Seller- scuba- buddies
Item # 162193276395
https://www.ebay.com/itm/162193276395 


Thank you!


----------



## joeymaki

Hi Unoma

Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you very much?


----------



## Smoothop

Blacktulip said:


> Hi Smoothop, thank you for your reply. how unfortunate for me in regards to pucci3985.  the purse came with a certificate of authenticity from AthenticateFirst and when I messaged them to confirm, they replied "This certificate is VALID"


I understand your dilemma. Did you by any chance send a photo of the Certificate of Authenticity to *****************.com or just the number#? I have many CoA of theirs and there is always a photo of the serial number and the bag side by side, it comes as a protected .pdf file.   Here is an example of what it should look like ( I have blanked out my name):


----------



## michelina13

Smoothop said:


> I understand your dilemma. Did you by any chance send a photo of the Certificate of Authenticity to *****************.com or just the number#? I have many CoA of theirs and there is always a photo of the serial number and the bag side by side, it comes as a protected .pdf file.   Here is an example of what it should look like ( I have blanked out my name):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463282


My last certifiable that I did came like this- example no serial number for my box bag. Not sure they all do serial numbers?. Not sure if this helps anybody.


----------



## Smoothop

michelina13 said:


> My last certifiable that I did came like this- example no serial number for my box bag. Not sure they all do serial numbers?. Not sure if this helps anybody.


Yes this could be because Céline Box bags serial numbers are so difficult to photograph in a really sharp and clear way. However I would send my own photos in for authenticating it's always the best.


----------



## michelina13

Smoothop said:


> Yes this could be because Céline Box bags serial numbers are so difficult to photograph in a really sharp and clear way. However I would send my own photos in for authenticating it's always the best.


Thanks for all the communication.  Celine loverrrr over here! Especially box bags & nanos!!! Love the black drummed nano above too!  ttyl


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine vermillion nano luggage
> 
> Seller- scuba- buddies
> Item # 162193276395
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/162193276395
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

joeymaki said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you very much?


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Please help with the following Celine Nano. Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Authentic Nano Luggage (No Reserve)
> Listing Number: 152212601862
> Seller:  pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Authentic-Nano-Luggage-No-Reserve-/152212601862?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&nma=true&si=EeAlN3fed0BGWEGDtHDxyzeEma0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Please see additional pictures below. The date code reads S-VP-5125  S-BG-0116


Auction has been removed. Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Hi lovely ladies, please help with authenticating the following Celine mini. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Dune
> Listing Number: 322244912703
> Seller: asimo1112
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Dune-/322244912703?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=EeAlN3fed0BGWEGDtHDxyzeEma0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!


Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

greentigerkat said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Can you help me authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage?
> 
> Listing: CELINE shopper Luggage Calf leather Beige Black Handbag Tote bag
> Item Number: 122119329890
> Seller ID: chico2009natalya
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122119329890?_mwBanner=1
> 
> I have been in contact with the seller and she no longer has the care booklet and the retail tags. Your help is most appreciated.
> 
> View media item 477View media item 478View media item 479View media item 480View media item 481


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

vivianwater said:


> Item: CELINE Trapeze small Long Strap Handbag
> Color: Sahara
> Lot Number: 15688
> Seller: facebook second hand product
> View attachment 3461311
> 
> View attachment 3461314
> View attachment 3461316
> View attachment 3461315
> View attachment 3461312
> View attachment 3461313
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE help me to authenticate the bag~~
> Thank you sooooo much!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Mpkenney25 said:


> Hi! I bought this bag off poshmark and would like to authenticate. Please note the buyer totally rebut usher the bag. The original one was pink, which she died this saddle brown. There is a $ on the head of the zipper too. Thanks!!
> 
> seller: bodega_street
> Description: Celine phantom luggage bag black brown


Fake


----------



## unoma

vivianwater said:


> Item: CELINE Trapeze small Long Strap Handbag
> Color: Sahara
> Lot Number: 15688
> Seller: facebook second hand product
> View attachment 3461311
> 
> View attachment 3461314
> View attachment 3461316
> View attachment 3461315
> View attachment 3461312
> View attachment 3461313
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE help me to authenticate the bag~~
> Thank you sooooo much!


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

zombie1986 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you please authenticate this Vintage Celine Box?
> Item# 16560220
> Link https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-vintage-clutch-dark-brown-celine-16560220/
> Seller: ID: JC
> Pics attached in the listing. Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

zx928nk said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me authenticate below phantom bag?
> I think this bag is in question because the serial number is not as usual format X-XX-1234, instead, there is a missing dash between second group letters and the rest numbers.
> Does this happen some times?
> Thanks
> View attachment 3459274
> 
> View attachment 3459275
> View attachment 3459274
> View attachment 3459275
> View attachment 3459276
> View attachment 3459277
> View attachment 3459278
> View attachment 3459279
> View attachment 3459280


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Justyne said:


> Hi, I am new to the Celine forum. Can someone please help authenticate the following:
> Item: Authentic Celine Bicolour Tie Tote. Navy & Black. LOW start bid!
> Listing Number: 182259632622
> Seller: purse_queen3
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182259632622?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Contacted seller for additional pics - serial number etc. but she is out of town. Thanks for any help you can provide.


tie is Auth


----------



## unoma

Blushallday said:


> Hi lovelies
> Can you  please authenticate this Celine Trapeze?
> Item# 112117018861
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112117018861
> Seller: ID: reja18
> Comments:
> Seller also provided additional  photos as per below 3 images
> View attachment 3457488
> View attachment 3457489
> View attachment 3457490


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

powee said:


> Please kindly authenticate this Celine trapeze. Thank you so much
> 
> Item: *Authentic Celine Trapeze*
> Listing Number:
> Seller: teddy28130
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112113240650
> Comments:


Great deal.
Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

carinagucci said:


> Hi Unoma[emoji844]
> 
> could you please authenticate this one for me[emoji780][emoji782] Thank you! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji126]
> 
> Item:  Celine Phantom black croc embossed leather
> 
> Item no.  322246411797
> 
> Seller: qld-assorted-boutique
> 
> Url: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322246411797


Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

christymarie340 said:


> Hi All! Wondering if I can get some insight on this? TIA!
> 
> Seller: luxcess2015
> Item: phantom tote
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112041804883
> Item #: 112041804883


Auth


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> Item: Celine Light Taupe Belt Bag - Authentic With Proof Of Purchase
> Listing Number:222234401640
> Seller: Chile2
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222234401640
> Comments: I'll attach additional photos. She said she purchased from reebonz (consignment store in Australia) but I'm concerns about the lack of a '8' marking on zipper (I'll attach the photos she sent me) what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3454373
> View attachment 3454374
> View attachment 3454375
> View attachment 3454376
> View attachment 3454384
> View attachment 3454385
> View attachment 3454391
> View attachment 3454398
> View attachment 3454401
> View attachment 3454404
> View attachment 3454373
> View attachment 3454374


Would like see the zipper marking on the back pocket of the bag.


----------



## unoma

tweeety said:


> Thank you Unoma!! Sending you lots of hugs[emoji16]


----------



## unoma

chicceline said:


> Hi Unoma and fellow Celine lovers,
> 
> Since I've found a preloved Celine, I guess I got my friends infected and now they're all searching for an amazing preloved. They even try to make me sell my beauties (no no no!). One of my friends showed me a Trapeze, which in my opinion is a fake. The label has a strange number and text. What do think?
> Thanks for helping me out!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Necessarya said:


> Item: Celine croc phantom
> Listing Number: 371702223741
> Seller: red_lk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371702223741?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can you use these pictures?


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

santalie said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze Bag
> *Item Number: 112111832201
> Seller ID: nicoleshoegal
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112111832201?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you!*


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kamila2004 said:


> more pictures


Auth


----------



## kaka130

Hello unoma
Next time u ask me for the zipper marking, can u pls help me look again, is it auth? Because the symbol seems different than the other,Thankyou very much


----------



## UMDNYC

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine? Thank you!
Item: Celine Black Micro Luggage Handbag in Drummed Calfskin
Listing Number: Tradesy Item #: 19020469; also on eBay
Seller: Modo Boutique
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-luxury-satchel-black-19020469/; http://www.ebay.com/itm/371711370970?rmvSB=true#viTabs_0
Comments: I just purchased the bag through Tradesy, but will be able to return if it is not authentic. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## starryapple

Hello! Please kindly authenticate this Celine nano from eBay. Thanks a lot!

Title: Celine nano luggage indigo handbag with hardware
Item#: 172342162101
Seller: jewels_41
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172342162101


----------



## unoma

kaka130 said:


> Hello unoma
> Next time u ask me for the zipper marking, can u pls help me look again, is it auth? Because the symbol seems different than the other,Thankyou very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466492


I need to see the auction link again


----------



## unoma

UMDNYC said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine? Thank you!
> Item: Celine Black Micro Luggage Handbag in Drummed Calfskin
> Listing Number: Tradesy Item #: 19020469; also on eBay
> Seller: Modo Boutique
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-luxury-satchel-black-19020469/; http://www.ebay.com/itm/371711370970?rmvSB=true#viTabs_0
> Comments: I just purchased the bag through Tradesy, but will be able to return if it is not authentic. Thanks so much for your help!


Need to see serial number and zipper marking. NO red Flag


----------



## unoma

starryapple said:


> Hello! Please kindly authenticate this Celine nano from eBay. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Title: Celine nano luggage indigo handbag with hardware
> Item#: 172342162101
> Seller: jewels_41
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172342162101


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Blushallday said:


> Hi unoma!
> Can you please check this celine mini luggage for authenticity?
> Item name: authentic celine khaki mini luggage
> Seller : augirouard
> Item # 291872518551
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291872518551
> Comment: serial is upside down in pic3


Auth


----------



## kaka130

Dear unoma
Item:252477732519

Seller:jacky_8787

https://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/252477732519 





Here the original link Thankyou very much


----------



## Sazzy3103

Item: Authentic Celine Black Micro Luggage Bag - with receipt, tag & dust bag
Listing Number: 262621058450
Seller: 430452
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...058450?hash=item3d256f5592:g:UiUAAOSw-4BXaSNV
Comments: I am interested in buying this bag through eBay but want to make sure it if authentic first. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## fakepink

Hi unoma!
Can you please help me with authenticating this celine box bag? I've requested additional photos and have included them here.
Item name: Cèline medium box bag black calf skin
Seller : fliu7069
Item #172335271687
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172335271687
Comments: Seller said she bought in the mid 2014 at Milan (la rinascente). She said the number on the zipper looks like a number 3?


----------



## fakepink

and here are some more pictures


----------



## fakepink

unoma said:


> Would like see the zipper marking on the back pocket of the bag.



Pics of the back and zipper details


----------



## zemilla

I would appreciate your assistance with authenticating this Celine Phantom luggage tote handbag listed on ebay.  If you need additional pictures, please let me know and I will gladly follow-up with the seller.  Many thanks!!

Item: Authentic Celine NEW SOLD OUT Burgundy Leather Phantom $3600, Tags and Receipt
Listing Number: eBay item number:142115912163
Seller: 3girls_123
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115912163?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Acmpbll

Hi!
Can you help me authenticate this Celine trio.
I have a feeling it's fake but I just need confirmation.
I appreciate all your help. Thank you! X


----------



## Acmpbll

more photos


----------



## Acmpbll

Last one of the zipper


----------



## starryapple

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking




Title: Celine nano luggage indigo handbag with hardware
Item#: 172342162101
Seller: jewels_41
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/172342162101

*hello, thanks for your response! Please kindly see attached photos from seller:*

View media item 548View media item 547View media item 546


----------



## lli03wwww

Hey ladies! 

I purchased a small Trio in fuchsia on eBay. Just received the bag today, but since it's my first Celine, I just wanna be sure of its authenticity for my peace of mind. Really appreciate any of your help in advance! 

Item: Celine Trio (small) 
Listing Number: 152229033045
Seller: smirkysue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152229033045?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thanks a lot!


----------



## lli03wwww

The Celine mark isn't very clear, which does concern me a lot...... 


Here are some extra photos!


----------



## jmc3007

Dear Unoma
Would like an assist in verifying authenticity for the Celine Tricolor Mini in mustard yellow

Item: Celine mini luggage tricolor
Listing: 19483775
Seller: KC
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-multi-19483775/?tref=closet


----------



## Nikomoon

Item: Celine Trapeze Medium Size with Blue Suede Flap, black & beige tricolour
Listing Number:
Seller: i bought it from Japan website
Link: photos as below
Comments: i was thinking to sell this preloved Trapeze and suddenly there is a lady claiming that this may be a replica. i checked with my seller again he said 100% authentic. please help to authenticate.


----------



## Nikomoon

and here is the photos of the hardwares

many thanks!


----------



## Nikomoon

ops and this is the serial number


----------



## Nikomoon

and here is the zipper photos


----------



## Mary Sheldon

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing:272367374077
Seller:designerdaze11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272367374077


----------



## aquagreen

Hi

Please help me authenticate this nano:

Item: Celine Nano
Seller: anna_sabater
Listing num: 182283126017
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/182283126017?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=30d73e2879824b5e995c8a8d86130193&_mwBanner=1


Thank you!

More photos of the tag:


----------



## Justyne

unoma said:


> tie is Auth


Thank you so much unoma!


----------



## Nikomoon

Blushallday said:


> I dont think you have any thing to worry about hardware heat stamping  is spot on, stitching spot on, colour of hardware spot on. But i always get the popular Celine bags checked here by Unoma she is the expert! There are super fakes around but dont think urs is one of them! Wait for unoma to verify just incase



Thanks for your assurance Blushallday =). Shall wait for Unoma's confirmation~ (fingers closed)


----------



## Smoothop

Nikomoon said:


> Thanks for your assurance Blushallday =). Shall wait for Unoma's confirmation~ (fingers closed)


Unfortunately without an auction or sale link Unoma will not be able to authenticate. Please read the first post  (1) for correct authentication requests ...formats etc. As a seller you can always send the photos to a third party online authenticator for a small sum so your buyers are sure what they are getting is not a fake.


----------



## unoma

aquagreen said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me authenticate this nano:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Seller: anna_sabater
> Listing num: 182283126017
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/182283126017?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=30d73e2879824b5e995c8a8d86130193&_mwBanner=1
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> More photos of the tag:


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Justyne said:


> Thank you so much unoma!


----------



## unoma

Nikomoon said:


> Thanks for your assurance Blushallday =). Shall wait for Unoma's confirmation~ (fingers closed)


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
*But YOUR Trapeze bag is a Fake*


----------



## unoma

Blushallday said:


> Hi unoma
> Can you please check this Celine Mini Lugagge tote?
> Item name: celine smooth calfskin seude mini luggage tricolor
> Item# 252537472465
> Seller: shielgaby
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252537472465
> Comments: has what seems to be a valid authenticity cert from ***************** and one of his previous bags has been authenticated here at Purseforum (mulberry).


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

jmc3007 said:


> Dear Unoma
> Would like an assist in verifying authenticity for the Celine Tricolor Mini in mustard yellow
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage tricolor
> Listing: 19483775
> Seller: KC
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-multi-19483775/?tref=closet


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

lli03wwww said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I purchased a small Trio in fuchsia on eBay. Just received the bag today, but since it's my first Celine, I just wanna be sure of its authenticity for my peace of mind. Really appreciate any of your help in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio (small)
> Listing Number: 152229033045
> Seller: smirkysue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152229033045?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Trio is Auth


----------



## unoma

Blushallday said:


> Thanks  Unoma! I bought the bag tonight  made an offer of $1000aud and seller accepted  will post a pic in other thread when recieved


----------



## unoma

Acmpbll said:


> Hi!
> Can you help me authenticate this Celine trio.
> I have a feeling it's fake but I just need confirmation.
> I appreciate all your help. Thank you! X


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## Sazzy3103

Item: Celine micro luggage tote (colour:souris)

Listing number: 272376369515

Seller: pham28

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-mi...369515?hash=item3f6ae5916b:g:PvAAAOSwMNxXbpnq

Comment: I'm really interested in buying this, but would be grateful if you could confirm authenticity first please. Many thanks.


----------



## unoma

zemilla said:


> I would appreciate your assistance with authenticating this Celine Phantom luggage tote handbag listed on ebay.  If you need additional pictures, please let me know and I will gladly follow-up with the seller.  Many thanks!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine NEW SOLD OUT Burgundy Leather Phantom $3600, Tags and Receipt
> Listing Number: eBay item number:142115912163
> Seller: 3girls_123
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115912163?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

kaka130 said:


> Dear unoma
> Item:252477732519
> 
> Seller:jacky_8787
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/252477732519
> View attachment 3467073
> View attachment 3467074
> View attachment 3467075
> 
> 
> Here the original link Thankyou very much


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

Sazzy3103 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Black Micro Luggage Bag - with receipt, tag & dust bag
> Listing Number: 262621058450
> Seller: 430452
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...058450?hash=item3d256f5592:g:UiUAAOSw-4BXaSNV
> Comments: I am interested in buying this bag through eBay but want to make sure it if authentic first. Many thanks for your help.


Micro is Auth


----------



## Sazzy3103

unoma said:


> Micro is Auth


Great news, thanks for your help


----------



## unoma

Sazzy3103 said:


> Great news, thanks for your help


----------



## zemilla

unoma said:


> Phantom is Auth


Thank you!!  I bought it!. Reveal to follow.  Many thanks!


----------



## Nikomoon

OMG! The seller still said it is authentic, he insisted. Thanks Unoma.. I'm going to return this bag. 



unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> *But YOUR Trapeze bag is a Fake*


----------



## kaka130

unoma said:


> Trapeze is Auth



Thankyou very much Unoma[emoji4]have a nice day


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask someone to take a peak at this vintage item, if thats possible?

Thank you so much for any help that you might be able to provide.

Item: Vintage black shoulder bag
seller: Cashinmybag
Item#: 101076
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/celine-vintage-black-leather-chain-tote/

Thank you so much!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine box bag new
Link-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222256469031 

Seller- rhellz 

Listing #- 222256469031

Thank you! I purchased this bag!!! #cantgetenough #celine


----------



## michelina13

Please also authenticate Celine medium box bag brown 

Listing- has ended I purchased and can't find link  

Seller was- chiara

Location of bag was from Italy 
Attached pics below. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## michelina13

Seller is chiara221288


----------



## KIWI85

Hi,

Please help to authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage back in Dune colour. Thanks!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Sazzy3103 said:


> Item: Celine micro luggage tote (colour:souris)
> 
> Listing number: 272376369515
> 
> Seller: pham28
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-mi...369515?hash=item3f6ae5916b:g:PvAAAOSwMNxXbpnq
> 
> Comment: I'm really interested in buying this, but would be grateful if you could confirm authenticity first please. Many thanks.



The seller has now also advised that the serial number is U-LA-0135  U-CT-0125. Thanks for your help


----------



## ilam

Item: Celine trapeze
Seller: Elian Lg
Link:https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100012809437694&sk=photos&collection_token=100012809437694:2305272732:69&set=a.182219665548347.1073741829.100012809437694&type=3&pnref=story

Very appreciate for your help  XOXO


----------



## unoma

zemilla said:


> Thank you!!  I bought it!. Reveal to follow.  Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

Nikomoon said:


> OMG! The seller still said it is authentic, he insisted. Thanks Unoma.. I'm going to return this bag.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

kaka130 said:


> Thankyou very much Unoma[emoji4]have a nice day


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Blushallday said:


> Hi unoma
> Can i get your OK on the other celine mini luggage this seller has? (Also which do you think is a better investment black or tricolor?)
> Item name: celine mini luggage shopper  handbag tote black
> Item# 252542090602
> Seller: shielgaby
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252542090602
> Comment: ***************** certificate in listing image other celine  tricolor confirmed auth


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask someone to take a peak at this vintage item, if thats possible?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help that you might be able to provide.
> 
> Item: Vintage black shoulder bag
> seller: Cashinmybag
> Item#: 101076
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/celine-vintage-black-leather-chain-tote/
> 
> Thank you so much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Blushallday said:


> Hi unoma
> If you have the time  can you please also check on this black celine mini luggage? Im thinking for durability better to get black as I'll use for travel and as my hospital stay over bag when giving birth!
> Item name: celine mini lugagge must have bag authentic luxury retail $3100
> Item# 282176976292
> Seller: bneema
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282176976292


Some of the photos are STOLEN photos. 
Black Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine box bag new
> Link-
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222256469031
> 
> Seller- rhellz
> 
> Listing #- 222256469031
> 
> Thank you! I purchased this bag!!! #cantgetenough #celine


Ok, but need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sazzy3103 said:


> The seller has now also advised that the serial number is U-LA-0135  U-CT-0125. Thanks for your help


Link isnt working


----------



## unoma

ilam said:


> Item: Celine trapeze
> Seller: Elian Lg
> Link:https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100012809437694&sk=photos&collection_token=100012809437694:2305272732:69&set=a.182219665548347.1073741829.100012809437694&type=3&pnref=story
> 
> Very appreciate for your help  XOXO


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,unoma, please help me to authenticate Celine Trapeze small bag. Really appreciate any of your help in advance!
List: 191973813018
Seller: zhan_mdlazn
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191973813018?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ilam

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Dear unoma,
do you mean a pic like this?
Thanks alot!!


----------



## unoma

ilam said:


> Dear unoma,
> do you mean a pic like this?
> Thanks alot!!


YES


----------



## unoma

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,unoma, please help me to authenticate Celine Trapeze small bag. Really appreciate any of your help in advance!
> List: 191973813018
> Seller: zhan_mdlazn
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191973813018?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ask for zipper marking.


----------



## Sazzy3103

unoma said:


> Link isnt working



Sorry unoma, trying again with the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272376369515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lv42day

Please Authenticate:
Item: Céline nano black 
eBay user: tq90aaa
Item number: 182269016012
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/182269016012


----------



## Shayrosxe

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Ok, but need to see zipper marking


See attached 
Also in listing


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> See attached
> Also in listing


And how about quote #9449? I don't have link anymore but purchased on evay from seller listed. Those pictures are all pictures from listing that ended for the brown box bag.


----------



## tayalese

Hi There, Could You Please Authenticate:
Item: Céline Trapeze Dune 
eBay user: jcbonbonbori75
Item number: 232070191117:
Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232070191117?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your help!


----------



## BleeinCanada

Hello - would greatly appreciate any help you can offer authenticating this listing...

Item:  Celine Mini Luggage Black
Item Number:  291872665170
eBay Seller:  casslanz
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/usr/casslanz?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Comments:  Not sure if it's normal for the serial nos. to look that way.


----------



## amstevens714

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, and 100 more thank yous!! I know so little about Celine and feel so much more comfortable  now.

So grateful for your time! My first Celine (even if it is vintage [emoji6])!!! Yeh!


----------



## lv42day

I am not sure what I am missing in my post. Please advise


----------



## lv42day

Item: Celine Nano 
eBay User: tq90aaa
Item Number: 182269016012
Auction Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEST-OFFER-...016012?hash=item2a701477cc:g:N5wAAOSwOdpXzXXY

Comment: I am wanting this authenticated, please let me know if I am missing a category and I will include. I am not sure how to search if this was already posted but I did try and did not see it listed from this seller. Please advise if I am doing something wrong. THANKS!


----------



## mashoune07

View media item 579Item: Celine Trapeze Medium Dune
Listing Number: 
Seller: Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-116
Comments: Hi I would love to know if this bag is authentic! Size is 12x9x6. I will attached additional photos!

Thank you!
View media item 596View media item 595View media item 594View media item 593View media item 592View media item 591View media item 585View media item 586View media item 587View media item 588View media item 589View media item 590View media item 584View media item 583View media item 582View media item 581View media item 580


----------



## ilam

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Here :



Thank you unoma !


----------



## chasey1986

Hi ! Would appreciate to authetic this beg

Item:Authentic Celine Antarctic Goatskin Leather Nano Strap Luggage
Listing Number: NA
Seller:la-lux
Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/32226690...e4eea33b225&bu=44460606399&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: Used item.


----------



## Smoothop

chasey1986 said:


> Hi ! Would appreciate to authetic this beg
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine Antarctic Goatskin Leather Nano Strap Luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller:la-lux
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/32226690...e4eea33b225&bu=44460606399&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: Used item.


I am not the authenticator but it's  an obvious fake.


----------



## Smoothop

chasey1986 said:


> Hi ! Would appreciate to authetic this beg
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine Antarctic Goatskin Leather Nano Strap Luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller:la-lux
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/32226690...e4eea33b225&bu=44460606399&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: Used item.


This is what an authentic Nano  Goatskin Antarctic should look like...


----------



## unoma

Sazzy3103 said:


> Sorry unoma, trying again with the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272376369515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


No red flag BUT would like to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nano is a Fake


tayalese said:


> Hi There, Could You Please Authenticate:
> Item: Céline Trapeze Dune
> eBay user: jcbonbonbori75
> Item number: 232070191117:
> Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232070191117?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mashoune07 said:


> View media item 579Item: Celine Trapeze Medium Dune
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-116
> Comments: Hi I would love to know if this bag is authentic! Size is 12x9x6. I will attached additional photos!
> 
> Thank you!
> View media item 596View media item 595View media item 594View media item 593View media item 592View media item 591View media item 585View media item 586View media item 587View media item 588View media item 589View media item 590View media item 584View media item 583View media item 582View media item 581View media item 580


Auth


----------



## unoma

ilam said:


> Here :
> View attachment 3473084
> View attachment 3473085
> 
> Thank you unoma !


Fake


----------



## unoma

chasey1986 said:


> Hi ! Would appreciate to authetic this beg
> 
> Item:Authentic Celine Antarctic Goatskin Leather Nano Strap Luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller:la-lux
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/32226690...e4eea33b225&bu=44460606399&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: Used item.


Fake Nano


----------



## Cmward

I was hoping @unoma or one of the other members could authenticate this Celine luggage tote on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...976292?hash=item41b30ef5a4:g:yWkAAOSwzaJX2bUn

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## michelina13

Unoma? I think you missed my last two posts? I uploaded picture of zipper marking for red box and pictures for the brown box and seller etc. let me know please. 

Thank


----------



## michelina13

The red box I have attached zipper marking and the brown box from seller chiara on eBay I gave attached more pics too.


----------



## michelina13

More pictures. I have purchased both bags.


----------



## starryapple

Hello!
Please kindly authenticate this Celine nano

eBay: Celine nano luggage
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152251367229 
Seller: pucci3985

Thank you for your great help!!!


----------



## Smoothop

Cmward said:


> I was hoping @unoma or one of the other members could authenticate this Celine luggage tote on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...976292?hash=item41b30ef5a4:g:yWkAAOSwzaJX2bUn
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.


This has been answered by the authenticator on p.631 post number #9459.


----------



## Cmward

Smoothop said:


> This has been answered by the authenticator on p.631 post number #9459.



Wow, I missed that.  Thank you so much for answering!


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> More pictures. I have purchased both bags.


Never mind in red box it is #1 zipper just didn't look like it in pic  brown box only need authenticated


----------



## aquagreen

Please authenticate this nano:

Item: Celine Nano luggage
Seller: too21
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authent...handbag-with-receipt-/302082330763?nav=SEARCH

Thank you


----------



## starryapple

Hello @unoma,
Please kindly authenticate this celine nano, seller updated some pictures.

Title: *Celine Nano Luggage Indigo Handbag with Gold hardware*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...281603?hash=item2820ff1c03:g:glgAAOSw8gVX2ZB~
Seller: jewels_41

Thank you in advance for all your help!!!

View media item 616View media item 547View media item 546


----------



## whitemusk

Dear all,
I've purchased a blue Celine Box from Vestiaire and would like you guys to have a look at it.

Item: Celine Classic Box in Blue
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Listing Number:
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/blue-leather-handbag-celine-2960345.shtml
Comments: the seller describes the color as electric blue


Thank you so much for your help!

Love


----------



## whitemusk

More detailed pictures.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mashoune07

Item: Celine Luggage Micro Dune
Listing Number: 139984
Seller: FashionPhile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-dune-139984
Comments: Hi I would love to know if this purse is authentic!

Thank you


----------



## kmvbs8

Hi! I would very much appreciate any help on authenticating this bag!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black
Item Number: 291872665170
eBay Seller: casslanz
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/casslanz?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
.


----------



## bubbleloba

Would appreciate to have this trapeze authenticated. TIA!

Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Royal Blue
Listing Number: 181949519622
eBay Seller: kat-kat01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181949519622


----------



## bubbleloba

And one more trapeze to authenticate:

Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Black Grained Leather
Listing Number: 152250260826
eBay Seller: ajourist641
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-Trapeze-Grain-Leather-Shoulder-bag-W-Receipt-/152250260826


----------



## CYU8

Hello, I would like to authenticate this Céline phantom luggage tote bag! Thanks

Item: Céline phantom Luggage tote bag
Listing Number: 262610875371
Seller:desirable-daisy
Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/262610875371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I have more detailed pictures but don't know how to upload here


----------



## unoma

Cmward said:


> I was hoping @unoma or one of the other members could authenticate this Celine luggage tote on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...976292?hash=item41b30ef5a4:g:yWkAAOSwzaJX2bUn
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.


Auction removed and pls use the correct details


----------



## unoma

starryapple said:


> Hello!
> Please kindly authenticate this Celine nano
> 
> eBay: Celine nano luggage
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152251367229
> Seller: pucci3985
> 
> Thank you for your great help!!!


Not enough photos. Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bubbleloba said:


> And one more trapeze to authenticate:
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Black Grained Leather
> Listing Number: 152250260826
> eBay Seller: ajourist641
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-Trapeze-Grain-Leather-Shoulder-bag-W-Receipt-/152250260826


Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

aquagreen said:


> Please authenticate this nano:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano luggage
> Seller: too21
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authent...handbag-with-receipt-/302082330763?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

CYU8 said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this Céline phantom luggage tote bag! Thanks
> 
> Item: Céline phantom Luggage tote bag
> Listing Number: 262610875371
> Seller:desirable-daisy
> Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/262610875371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I have more detailed pictures but don't know how to upload here


Not enough photos. Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

starryapple said:


> Hello @unoma,
> Please kindly authenticate this celine nano, seller updated some pictures.
> 
> Title: *Celine Nano Luggage Indigo Handbag with Gold hardware*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...281603?hash=item2820ff1c03:g:glgAAOSw8gVX2ZB~
> Seller: jewels_41
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your help!!!
> 
> View media item 616View media item 547View media item 546


Zipper marking very very blurry. Looks OK BUT need to see zipper marking again


----------



## unoma

whitemusk said:


> Dear all,
> I've purchased a blue Celine Box from Vestiaire and would like you guys to have a look at it.
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box in Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474897
> View attachment 3474898
> View attachment 3474899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/blue-leather-handbag-celine-2960345.shtml
> Comments: the seller describes the color as electric blue
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Love


Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mashoune07 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Micro Dune
> Listing Number: 139984
> Seller: FashionPhile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-dune-139984
> Comments: Hi I would love to know if this purse is authentic!
> 
> Thank you


Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

kmvbs8 said:


> Hi! I would very much appreciate any help on authenticating this bag!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black
> Item Number: 291872665170
> eBay Seller: casslanz
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/casslanz?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> .


Auction is not opening


----------



## unoma

bubbleloba said:


> Would appreciate to have this trapeze authenticated. TIA!
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze in Royal Blue
> Listing Number: 181949519622
> eBay Seller: kat-kat01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181949519622


Auth


----------



## CYU8




----------



## CYU8




----------



## CYU8

unoma said:


> Not enough photos. Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## CYU8

Hope it helps! The zipper of the front pocket and inner pocket don't have number marked (so I only got from the large zipper).


----------



## lv42day

Item: Celine Nano Black 
Listing Number: 112146323381
Seller: ross562012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112146323381?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate this bag


----------



## jmc3007

Item: Celine micro luggage mint green
Listing number: 142130036196
Seller: Bagsanity
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-GR...036196?hash=item21179c3de4:g:KWEAAOSwIgNXwgpx
Comments: would like to get your blessing on this bag, looks good though....


----------



## whitemusk

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



Dear Unoma,

here are the serial number and the zip.
Thank you very much for your time!

Love


----------



## CYU8

Hello, I would like to authenticate this Céline phantom luggage tote bag! Thanks

Item: Céline phantom Luggage tote bag
Listing Number: 262610875371
Seller:desirable-daisy
Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/262610875371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: please help to authenticate! Many thanks!


----------



## jazzzyyy

Hi there! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage in Pebbled Black Leather.

Thank you so much!
jaz


----------



## jazzzyyy

Here's another photo of the interior if it's helpful for the Black Pebbled Mini Luggage! Thank you!


----------



## jazzzyyy

jazzzyyy said:


> Hi there! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage in Pebbled Black Leather.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> jaz


Hi @unoma I forgot to tag you. Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## michelina13

Blushallday said:


> Hi unoma
> Can you please check out this bag when you have the chance?
> Item name: authentic celine nano luggage dune
> Seller: ross562012
> Item# 112146323018
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112146323018
> Comments: i asked the seller if he could try and get a better photo of serial number but he said it was difficult without bending/ruining the leather. Also if you can authenticate his same bag at post #9518   (note seller has sold another celine before authenticated here back in 2013)


Honest seller. Purchased from her before a Celine. Just an FYI but do wait for Unoma of course! )


----------



## sophia307

Hi, Could you please help to authentic this ?
Item name: Celine nano tote in orange color
eBay item number: 162171643817
Seller name: melouie328
URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...OSSBODY-BAG-/162171643817?hash=item25c22ee7a9
Thank you so much


----------



## sophia307

Hi, Could you please also authentic this one for me as well ?
Item name: Celine mini Trapeze in royal blue color
Ebay item number:152195155907
Seller name: Melouie328
URL LInk:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...BAG-GOLD-HW-/152195155907?hash=item236f89c7c3


----------



## anjay_12

Item: Celine Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 201663651093
Seller: eLady02
Link:
http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/201663651093?_mwBanner=1
https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=45873
Comments: Hi, I would really appreciate it if I could get this bag authenticated. Thank you so much.


----------



## NnnN341

Hello ! 
Could you please authentic this Celine Trapeze bag ? Thank You 
Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
Listing number: *6518724167*
Seller : goody2shoes
Link: http://allegro.pl/celine-trapeze-czarna-skora-torebka-okazja-i6518724167.html#thumb/8


----------



## SJA23

Hello,
Is there any chance someone could help me with the authenticity of this bag?
Item: Celine soft bag ?
Listing Number: 152255610712
Seller: becmeup
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152255610712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Zoryana

Hi, Dears! Tell me please that Celine bag is authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/262647409147?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Zoryana

NnnN341 said:


> Hello !
> Could you please authentic this Celine Trapeze bag ? Thank You
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
> Listing number: *6518724167*
> Seller : goody2shoes
> Link: http://allegro.pl/celine-trapeze-czarna-skora-torebka-okazja-i6518724167.html#thumb/8


Bag is a fake. See paragraph 7 http://theasianprincess.com/fashion/2016/1/26/10-ways-to-tell-if-your-celine-is-fake


----------



## karlie.fitzgera

Hi there! Can someone please help me authenticate this Mini Luggage?
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 152257750276
Seller: tony1616
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-Phant...0276&clkid=8625921118290121671&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## lingtsui

Hello! Please, I need help with this Celine Belt bag. Would someone help with authenticating this bag? Thank you so much!

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE Mini Belt handbag-Color Dune-Receipt Included-Perfect Condition
Listing Number: 222262315384
Seller: sammy_3333
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...0674425&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=222260647404
Comments:


----------



## princessA13

Hi team! This is awesome, please help 

Celine tricolor nano in pebbled leather and suede
Link:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/celine-nano/1187245527

Comment: when I looked at the zipper - it had the number 5 on it (not 1, or 8)


----------



## tep03

Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Celine Trio Red in python from the website Hardly Ever Wore It (It was a VIP seller, so HEWI had it at their headquarters in London). I know that the outer python bags don't have the embossed Celine on the outside like a lambskin would, but the middle bag doesn't have it either which I though it was supposed, but I'm not sure!
Item: Celine Trio python bag
Listing number: 078243
Seller: VIP listing at Hardly Ever Worn It
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/78243/celine-trio-python-bag
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## princessA13

Hey guys

For the nano tricolor tote, do we know if the zipper ever can be a number 5 instead of 1??

Thanks! Looking for a response ASAP plz


----------



## Smoothop

princessA13 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> For the nano tricolor tote, do we know if the zipper ever can be a number 5 instead of 1??
> 
> Thanks! Looking for a response ASAP plz


The Cèline Nano ( tricolour or whatever colour) has never used a zip with the number 5 engraved on it.


----------



## princessA13

What about an S??




Smoothop said:


> The Cèline Nano ( tricolour or whatever colour) has never used a zip with the number 5 engraved on it.


 about


----------



## Smoothop

princessA13 said:


> What about an S??
> 
> 
> 
> about


No S either I'm afraid .....


----------



## princessA13

Celine tricolor NANO - buying this ASAP pls help


----------



## alee92

Item: Medium Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 232099848001
Seller: manuelas70
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-...848001?hash=item360a3a9f41:g:Ib8AAOSw8w1X7Q5F
Comments: Please kindly authenticate. Thank you so much!


----------



## chesca12

Item : genuine Celine trapeze handbag *bargain* 
Listing number : 122162649479
Seller : lulu17s
Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122162649479

Hi ladies could you help me determine whether this Celine trapeze is authentic? She says it is but you never know I guess! Thankyou in advance! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## fashion16

Celine phantom 
Item: 302090076863
Seller:ricedown
eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/302090...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D1104147110238&ul_noapp=true


----------



## powee

Hi ... Please kindly authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage. Many thanks


----------



## Karencao

Dear Unoma,
Please help
Item: Medium Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Marcia
Link: https://www.lollipuff.com/Celine/14475/celine-classic-box-medium-flap-bag
Comments: Please kindly authenticate. Thank you in advance!


----------



## marinasmir

Hi Ladies!!  i am going to buy a Celine Nano from a lady who posted the bag in a local website for selling bags in the country where i am living.
i don't have any link but i will really appreciate if someone can have a look at the pictures uploaded and tell me if it is authentic or not, it will be great if you can tell me any trusted website where i can pay for authentication services in case this post doesn't meet the requirements to post.

Thank you so much in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Felicia Mamani

princessA13 said:


> Hi team! This is awesome, please help
> 
> Celine tricolor nano in pebbled leather and suede
> Link:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/celine-nano/1187245527
> 
> Comment: when I looked at the zipper - it had the number 5 on it (not 1, or 8)


Was it authentic? Or no? With the number 5?


----------



## tbt197

Hi,

Would appreciate if an authenticator can help looking at this Nano which I recently purchased from a reputable Australian online retailer. 

There are a couple of things that makes me have some doubts about this bag.

Also the hardware is silver (not antique silver as I have seen) so not sure if this is something new from Celine. The serial numbers is not really legible

Thanks so much!


----------



## michelina13

Felicia Mamani said:


> Was it authentic? Or no? With the number 5?


Usually number #1 but believe older might have #5. Hope this helps! )


----------



## michelina13

tbt197 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would appreciate if an authenticator can help looking at this Nano which I recently purchased from a reputable Australian online retailer.
> 
> There are a couple of things that makes me have some doubts about this bag.
> 
> Also the hardware is silver (not antique silver as I have seen) so not sure if this is something new from Celine. The serial numbers is not really legible
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3483757
> View attachment 3483759
> View attachment 3483760
> View attachment 3483761
> View attachment 3483762
> View attachment 3483763
> View attachment 3483764
> View attachment 3483765
> View attachment 3483767
> View attachment 3483768


Would love to know what retailer and can you purchase online?? Thanks!


----------



## honey_babee

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?

Item: New Celine Black Nano Handbag Smooth Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Authentic Gold
Listing Number: 322283170014
Seller: atway
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Celine-B...170014?hash=item4b0992e8de:g:ajIAAOSwpLNX9Dtw


----------



## Reez

Hello!
I have this Celine Knot Bag I bought preowned from someone. I wasn't that smart and I think it might not be authentic especially that it doesn't have any serial number anywhere. I am posting all details here. Please help me authenticate it:
Item: Preowned Celine Knot Bag In Tan Color 
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Personal, bought it from someone 2 years ago, and she had bought it from someone in 2013 i suppose. 
Link: NA


----------



## KASSIELUNAR

Item: MICRO LUGGAGE Celine bag
Listing Number: 302086059593
Seller: danny101965daniel
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICRO-LUG...059593?hash=item4655bb7649:g:840AAOSwZetXO7NM
Comments: Dear ladies bought luggage micro from here and really worried about it please help me authenticate

I also added more photos below


----------



## allofthebags

tbt197 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would appreciate if an authenticator can help looking at this Nano which I recently purchased from a reputable Australian online retailer.
> 
> There are a couple of things that makes me have some doubts about this bag.
> 
> Also the hardware is silver (not antique silver as I have seen) so not sure if this is something new from Celine. The serial numbers is not really legible
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3483757
> View attachment 3483759
> View attachment 3483760
> View attachment 3483761
> View attachment 3483762
> View attachment 3483763
> View attachment 3483764
> View attachment 3483765
> View attachment 3483767
> View attachment 3483768



I'm also keen to know what retailer it is...


----------



## Ialfaro77

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Ialfaro77

Hello there, please can someone authenticate this celine  for me? I just bought it and  I have only 10 days to do claim and return if it's fake.

Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Phantom Bag Tan/Beige Orange Interior Mint Condition

Item Number: 282207847733

Seller: hot-luxury 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Felicia Mamani

honey_babee said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: New Celine Black Nano Handbag Smooth Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Authentic Gold
> Listing Number: 322283170014
> Seller: atway
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Celine-B...170014?hash=item4b0992e8de:g:ajIAAOSwpLNX9Dtw





honey_babee said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: New Celine Black Nano Handbag Smooth Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Authentic Gold
> Listing Number: 322283170014
> Seller: atway
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Celine-B...170014?hash=item4b0992e8de:g:ajIAAOSwpLNX9Dtw



Did you find out if it was authenticate or not?


----------



## ggd0510h

Hi, I would really like some help determining if this bag is authentic or fake. 
Thank you so much in advance 

Item: Celine Box Classic Shoulder Bag in Black Calf Skin w/ Gold Hardware Size Medium 

Listing Number: 172366009553
Seller: zehuwan_7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172366009553?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

Auth


----------



## unoma

lv42day said:


> Item: Celine Nano Black
> Listing Number: 112146323381
> Seller: ross562012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112146323381?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please authenticate this bag


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

ggd0510h said:


> Hi, I would really like some help determining if this bag is authentic or fake.
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Box Classic Shoulder Bag in Black Calf Skin w/ Gold Hardware Size Medium
> 
> Listing Number: 172366009553
> Seller: zehuwan_7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172366009553?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

whitemusk said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> here are the serial number and the zip.
> Thank you very much for your time!
> 
> Love
> 
> View attachment 3477394
> View attachment 3477395
> View attachment 3477396
> View attachment 3477397


Auth


----------



## unoma

CYU8 said:


> Hello, I would like to authenticate this Céline phantom luggage tote bag! Thanks
> 
> Item: Céline phantom Luggage tote bag
> Listing Number: 262610875371
> Seller:desirable-daisy
> Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/262610875371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: please help to authenticate! Many thanks!


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

jazzzyyy said:


> Hi @unoma I forgot to tag you. Thank you so much in advance!!


Zipper marking?


----------



## unoma

sophia307 said:


> Hi, Could you please help to authentic this ?
> Item name: Celine nano tote in orange color
> eBay item number: 162171643817
> Seller name: melouie328
> URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...OSSBODY-BAG-/162171643817?hash=item25c22ee7a9
> Thank you so much


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

anjay_12 said:


> Item: Celine Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 201663651093
> Seller: eLady02
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/201663651093?_mwBanner=1
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=45873
> Comments: Hi, I would really appreciate it if I could get this bag authenticated. Thank you so much.


Case is Auth


----------



## unoma

NnnN341 said:


> Hello !
> Could you please authentic this Celine Trapeze bag ? Thank You
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag
> Listing number: *6518724167*
> Seller : goody2shoes
> Link: http://allegro.pl/celine-trapeze-czarna-skora-torebka-okazja-i6518724167.html#thumb/8


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## unoma

SJA23 said:


> Hello,
> Is there any chance someone could help me with the authenticity of this bag?
> Item: Celine soft bag ?
> Listing Number: 152255610712
> Seller: becmeup
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152255610712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## unoma

Zoryana said:


> Hi, Dears! Tell me please that Celine bag is authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/262647409147?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Pls next time use the correct format,. it is a Fake


----------



## unoma

karlie.fitzgera said:


> Hi there! Can someone please help me authenticate this Mini Luggage?
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 152257750276
> Seller: tony1616
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-Phantom-Luggage-Rare-Matte-Black-Medium/152257750276?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=35909&meid=4b2584ad611c4c8297307b49c29e9d00&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=152257750276&clkid=8625921118290121671&_qi=RTM2247625


Auth


----------



## unoma

lingtsui said:


> Hello! Please, I need help with this Celine Belt bag. Would someone help with authenticating this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE Mini Belt handbag-Color Dune-Receipt Included-Perfect Condition
> Listing Number: 222262315384
> Seller: sammy_3333
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-Mini-Belt-handbag-Color-Dune-Receipt-Included-Perfect-Condition/222262315384?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=39007&meid=dfea2da78e104d25a65372da90674425&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=222260647404
> Comments:


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tep03 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Celine Trio Red in python from the website Hardly Ever Wore It (It was a VIP seller, so HEWI had it at their headquarters in London). I know that the outer python bags don't have the embossed Celine on the outside like a lambskin would, but the middle bag doesn't have it either which I though it was supposed, but I'm not sure!
> Item: Celine Trio python bag
> Listing number: 078243
> Seller: VIP listing at Hardly Ever Worn It
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/78243/celine-trio-python-bag
> Thanks so much for your help!


Auth


----------



## unoma

alee92 said:


> Item: Medium Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 232099848001
> Seller: manuelas70
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-...848001?hash=item360a3a9f41:g:Ib8AAOSw8w1X7Q5F
> Comments: Please kindly authenticate. Thank you so much!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chesca12 said:


> Item : genuine Celine trapeze handbag *bargain*
> Listing number : 122162649479
> Seller : lulu17s
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122162649479
> 
> Hi ladies could you help me determine whether this Celine trapeze is authentic? She says it is but you never know I guess! Thankyou in advance! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

fashion16 said:


> Celine phantom
> Item: 302090076863
> Seller:ricedown
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/302090076863?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D53601919689_324272%26itemid%3D302090076863%26targetid%3D73951648147%26rpc%3D0.00%26rpc_upld_id%3D999%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F302090076863%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D1015254%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D239125209%26adgroupid%3D14978428809%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-73951648147%26gclid%3DCKi5ttPGvs8CFYc2gQodSloJvg%26ul_ref%3Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Frover.ebay.com%25252Frover%25252F%25252F%25252F%25253Floc%25253Dhttp%2525253A%2525252F%2525252Frover.ebay.com%2525252Frover%2525252F1%2525252F711-117182-37290-0%2525252F2%2525253Fmtid%2525253D1588%25252526kwid%2525253D1%25252526crlp%2525253D53601919689_324272%25252526itemid%2525253D302090076863%25252526targetid%2525253D73951648147%25252526rpc%2525253D0.00%25252526rpc_upld_id%2525253D999%25252526device%2525253Dm%25252526mpre%2525253Dhttp%252525253A%252525252F%252525252Fwww.ebay.com%252525252Fulk%252525252Fitm%252525252Flike%252525252F302090076863%252525253Flpid%252525253D82%2525252526chn%252525253Dps%25252526adtype%2525253Dpla%25252526googleloc%2525253D1015254%25252526poi%2525253D%25252526campaignid%2525253D239125209%25252526adgroupid%2525253D14978428809%25252526rlsatarget%2525253Dpla-73951648147%25252526gclid%2525253DCKi5ttPGvs8CFYc2gQodSloJvg%252526rvr_id%25253D0%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1104147110238&ul_noapp=true


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

powee said:


> Hi ... Please kindly authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage. Many thanks


Auth


----------



## unoma

Karencao said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Please help
> Item: Medium Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Marcia
> Link: https://www.lollipuff.com/Celine/14475/celine-classic-box-medium-flap-bag
> Comments: Please kindly authenticate. Thank you in advance!


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprints


----------



## ggd0510h

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Will do ! thanks so much I will keep you posted !


----------



## unoma

marinasmir said:


> Hi Ladies!!  i am going to buy a Celine Nano from a lady who posted the bag in a local website for selling bags in the country where i am living.
> i don't have any link but i will really appreciate if someone can have a look at the pictures uploaded and tell me if it is authentic or not, it will be great if you can tell me any trusted website where i can pay for authentication services in case this post doesn't meet the requirements to post.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483637
> View attachment 3483637
> View attachment 3483638
> View attachment 3483640
> View attachment 3483641
> View attachment 3483642
> View attachment 3483644
> View attachment 3483645
> View attachment 3483646
> View attachment 3483643


Auth


----------



## unoma

ggd0510h said:


> Will do ! thanks so much I will keep you posted !


Post auction link when you have the requested photos


----------



## unoma

honey_babee said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: New Celine Black Nano Handbag Smooth Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Authentic Gold
> Listing Number: 322283170014
> Seller: atway
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Celine-B...170014?hash=item4b0992e8de:g:ajIAAOSwpLNX9Dtw


Fake


----------



## unoma

Reez said:


> Hello!
> I have this Celine Knot Bag I bought preowned from someone. I wasn't that smart and I think it might not be authentic especially that it doesn't have any serial number anywhere. I am posting all details here. Please help me authenticate it:
> Item: Preowned Celine Knot Bag In Tan Color
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Personal, bought it from someone 2 years ago, and she had bought it from someone in 2013 i suppose.
> Link: NA
> 
> View attachment 3485772
> View attachment 3485773
> View attachment 3485772
> View attachment 3485773
> View attachment 3485774
> View attachment 3485772
> View attachment 3485773
> View attachment 3485774
> View attachment 3485775
> View attachment 3485776
> View attachment 3485772
> View attachment 3485773
> View attachment 3485775
> View attachment 3485776
> View attachment 3485778
> View attachment 3485781
> View attachment 3485780


Auth


----------



## unoma

KASSIELUNAR said:


> Item: MICRO LUGGAGE Celine bag
> Listing Number: 302086059593
> Seller: danny101965daniel
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICRO-LUG...059593?hash=item4655bb7649:g:840AAOSwZetXO7NM
> Comments: Dear ladies bought luggage micro from here and really worried about it please help me authenticate
> 
> I also added more photos below


Auth


----------



## unoma

Ialfaro77 said:


> Hello there, please can someone authenticate this celine  for me? I just bought it and  I have only 10 days to do claim and return if it's fake.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag Tan/Beige Orange Interior Mint Condition
> 
> Item Number: 282207847733
> 
> Seller: hot-luxury
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Bag-Tan-Beige-Orange-Interior-Mint-Condition-/282207847733?nma=true&si=kEcMKAcLNCn7FHXEUB68RCchXzk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Fake


----------



## ggd0510h

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Dear Unoma, 

Here is the picture of the zipper the seller sent me.
Unfortunately the seller has responded that there aren't any serial numbers or tags inside. What could this mean? 
Thanks again. so helpful to have you see it !


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you for your help!
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-dune-138253


----------



## mercgirl

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-additional-pics-57edbee1c6c795b4ce0177fa
Comments: Just purchased this and was hoping you guys could help me authenticate. Photos are attached. Thank you so much!


----------



## titizhou

Hi. i just buy a Celine mirco .from Tempt Brands. i think is fake. please authenticate  for me , please.
link:https://www.temptbrands.com/ca_en/celine-micro-luggage-handbag-black-smooth-black


----------



## titizhou

sorry, missing the most important image.the serial number tag,


----------



## mscouture

Hey guys, I bought this bag from Reebonz. Reebonz said it didn't come with any authenticity tag and ensured me that it's authentic because they only sold authentic goods. I am bit worried because I haven't seen a lot of patent celine trapeze with suede leather before that's why I wanted to buy it to be different but now I am questioning if this is even real or did i score a rare bag? 
Could someone please help me out? The serial number was really hard to take a photo of but according to Reebonz ad, it says F GU 0163.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Item: Celine Trapeze 
Listing Number: Item # 113622 
Seller: Reebonz
Link: The item is no longer available/ advertised on the website so I have included my own photos.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,unoma, could you please help me to authenticate it? Thanks in advance!
Item name: CELINE Dune Mini Luggage Drummed Calfskin Leather Tote
Item number: 152264035474
Seller: lolliemoo
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152264035474?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ewseto

hi everyone,
  I'm new to this site and I needed some advice. For for the ladies who own trio bags, has anyone ever known if the serial number has ever been a tag? I am planning on purchasing this bag from a local seller on a group and unfortunately don't have a link to the post anymore but she sent me photos of the bag. If anyone can help thank you so much!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Is this authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131963445965

Thank you so much!


----------



## Leilei lea

Hi ladies,

I wish I could get your help with authenticating this celine micro luggage. I'm sorry to bother you but I only have few days to return this item.

I just bought this Celine Micro Luggage from a Germany site. And I know, for the micro luggage in black, there are two types of leather, the smooth leather with the gold logo and the grained leather with the sliver logo. But this one I got has the grained leather with the gold logo, please find my photos attached. So at first I thought this model might be a model really old, I became more worried after I asked two salesmen in the boutique of Céline. They told me that they never saw this model before. In fact, this bag looks fine and has a serious quality, but it seems like the whole word never saw this model before. Could you please see the details in my photos attached, I tried to capture the zip, clasp, logo and other details.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Leilei lea

Sorry I'd like to add some photos, thanks again !


----------



## trendy mom of 2

Would you be able to help me authenticate this Celine?  I don't have a listing of it or a link since I had already purchased the bag.
I purchased it from a Canadian site called Beyond the Rack - they say they are 100% authentic, but I just want to make sure. 
Celine Nano Luggage Tote - black pebbled leather with silver toned hardware.  Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Leilei lea

Leilei lea said:


> Sorry I'd like to add some photos, thanks again !
> View attachment 3488577
> 
> View attachment 3488578
> 
> View attachment 3488579
> 
> View attachment 3488580
> 
> View attachment 3488581



Dear excuse me, the link is not available but I have attached a screenshot, please find this photo.


----------



## jaylynnramirez

Please helped me authenticate this Céline belt bag. Here are two links with the two postings I found on Fashionphile. Thank you! 

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-light-taupe-144734

Here is the other one :

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-light-taupe-142547


----------



## lingtsui

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Thank you for your help unoma!
The seller said the bag does not have a serial number and that she called the Celine boutique to inquire about the serial number, she was told that not all bags get a serial number. The seller swears that she inspected every inch of the bag and cannot find it. Does that sound right to you? Can a bag really not have a serial number?
I have attached pictures of the zipper marking.



Please help!
Thank you!


----------



## Hmdpc

Hi Ladies, I need you guys to authenticate this bag for me..
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Red
Seller: Private Seller from Japan

It's not as structured as my other celine bags, the interior is cloth so i'm a bit unsure of its authenticity. It also doesn't have a zipper marking but the pocket zipper has a 3Y on it..


----------



## winterlily19

Hi, Is this authenticated already?? Also planning to bought from Japan


----------



## winterlily19

Helpppp!! Pls authenticate  First time to buy celine. I dont want to waste money for a fake one since its hard earned.


----------



## winterlily19

Authenticate pls. Seller send me these photos. First time to buy celine I dont know if this is a legit one


----------



## bagloverny

Hi I won this auction and wanted to authenticate this bag before paying. Thanks so much for your help! 

Item: Celine authentic mini belt bag
Listing Number: 
Seller: boombayeh
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2350-A...ned-Calfskin-/112161772097?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
Comments: please help to authenticate before I pay! Many thanks!


----------



## asherzoby

Item: 43656233
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/43656233/
Comments: this is on a sg app / website. hopefully one of you lovely ladies can log in?

Many thanks! she says this is a 2014 medium phantom cabas belt. Celine has just too many styles that i can't quite keep up so not sure of its authencity


----------



## winterlily19

item: celine nano dune color

Seller: jkat3 Instagram

comments: ladies, pls help I need to authenticate before buying it


----------



## Ialfaro77

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you for your help Unoma!!


----------



## clover2

Hi Lovely Ladies can anyone please help me to authenticate this celine bag. Thank you for your help. First time to post here. Sorry I dont know how to share the link from ebay. Thats the only photos & I emailed the seller to send me additional photos. Many thanks 
seller: psicopipoca2014
Item number: 112165431849
Celine Luggage tote Phantom bag


----------



## chicceline

Dear Unoma,

Can you help me authenticate this Micro. I have no listing since I have already bought it. I thought it was the real deal, but a friend of mine made me doubt the purchase. Hope you can give me a helping hand! Merci!!


----------



## Yuniedo

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Mini, Indigo Celine Trapeze from Trendlee:

https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-grainy-leather-mini46164626095

Thank you! I've never purchased from this reseller and just wanted extra assurances. Thanks!

-Yune


----------



## clover2

clover2 said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies can anyone please help me to authenticate this celine bag. Thank you for your help. First time to post here. Sorry I dont know how to share the link from ebay. Thats the only photos & I emailed the seller to send me additional photos. Many thanks
> seller: psicopipoca2014
> Item number: 112165431849
> Celine Luggage tote Phantom bag



ADDITIONAL PHOTOS
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank You


----------



## a-woman-of-a-certain-age

Please authenticate
Item: CELINE BOX BAG MEDIUM BLACK
Listing Number: 
282148070192
Seller:*********
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Box-B...070192?hash=item41b155e330:g:tQcAAOSwqfNXohS4
Comments:


----------



## a-woman-of-a-certain-age

Hi,
Could you please autheticate this Celine bag:
Item: Celine Box Medium
Listing No. 
282148070192
Seller: *********
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Box-B...070192?hash=item41b155e330:g:tQcAAOSwqfNXohS4


----------



## momokoprincess

Item: I would like to authenticate this celine phantom tote! Celie Phantom Small Croc Embossed Bag
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:Recently I bought this Celine Phantom. This bag is pretty stiff, pocket very tightness not able to use. I


----------



## momokoprincess

momokoprincess said:


> Item: I would like to authenticate this celine phantom tote! Celie Phantom Small Croc Embossed Bag
> Listing Number:172364154709
> Seller: *pierchar_pimzi*
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...172364154709?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRIRTB:US:3160
> Comments:Recently I bought this Celine Phantom. This bag is pretty stiff, pocket very tightness not able to use. I


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,unoma, could you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
Item:Genuine Celine Trapeze Handbag
Item number:122182897462
Seller:lulu17s
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...897462?hash=item1c72ab0f36:g:MPkAAOSwCGVX9Rrf


----------



## Melo2012

Hey ladies, can you please help me confirm the authenticity of this item?

Item: Celine tie tote bag
Listing Number: 182308913569
Seller: uni82
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182308913569

Thank you!


----------



## Katze36123

Hi! Need help authenticating Celine Medium Trapeze!

CÉLINE Trapeze Medium Guter Zustand

Seller:de2014_nadii

Item : 272415756529

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-Trapeze-Medium-Guter-Zustand-/272415756529?hash=item3f6d3e90f1:g:l~4AAOSwNRdYA4wF


----------



## Ialfaro77

Hello Beauties!! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Also, the seller sent some pictures from the zipper and the serial number, I will attached them.
Thanks for your help!! 

Item: Celine NWT Black Square Luggage Phantom Leather / Suede Tote Handbag
Listing Number: 112159218466
Seller: luxcessco 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112159218466?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## momokoprincess

I need a authenticate 
item number: 282190645489
Seller:bursting_closet
line: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282190645489


----------



## boaz0123

Please help me authenticate this!

Item: Celine mini luggage tote 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-mini-luggage-tote-bag-black-19715039/?tref=closet
Comments: have not seen "made in italy" sign on the serial tag for other bags

thank yoU!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Can someone authenticate this Phantom? Is the color called Blush or is it the color Flesh from 2013?

Item name: Authentic Celine Medium Phantom Blush Leather Bag
Item number: 162241183783
Seller: fanhu0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Blush-Leather-Bag-/162241183783?

Thank you so much!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine nano luggage

Seller- andjad7

Listing# 131971789965

Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/131971789965 

Attached zipper marking pic file from seller


----------



## jbkenney22

I'm looking for help to authenticate the following, too! MANY THANKS, in advance!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage - smooth black calfskin
Listing Number: 122185602833
Seller: thegreatestluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-AUTH...602833?hash=item1c72d45711:g:DHYAAOSw8gVYBIqY


----------



## fitofrage

Hello lovelies--

If someone would have a moment to take a look at this listing, I'd be very appreciative.  Many thanks!

Item: 122046997703
Listing Number: NA
Seller: thyroid1123
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122046997703
Comments: Described as both Micro and Mini within listing--tag reads Micro


----------



## devlo0104

Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
Listing Number: 122134251395
Seller: bellamamaaxox0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122129637857?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Number 8 is on the top zipper, and in the inside tag - the code is in the format of 1 letter, 2 letters, 4 numbers; tag is not at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## smudleybear

Item : celine red box

Listing no : 162240849318

Seller : long021113

Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162240849318?redirect=mobile

Please authenticate this bag, thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3497232
View attachment 3497233
View attachment 3497234
View attachment 3497235
View attachment 3497236
View attachment 3497237


----------



## unoma

ggd0510h said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Here is the picture of the zipper the seller sent me.
> Unfortunately the seller has responded that there aren't any serial numbers or tags inside. What could this mean?
> Thanks again. so helpful to have you see it !


Photo not big enough


----------



## unoma

ClarieT said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you for your help!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-dune-138253


Auth. Pls next time, use the correct format


----------



## unoma

mercgirl said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-additional-pics-57edbee1c6c795b4ce0177fa
> Comments: Just purchased this and was hoping you guys could help me authenticate. Photos are attached. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487081
> View attachment 3487082
> View attachment 3487083
> View attachment 3487084
> View attachment 3487085
> View attachment 3487086


Auth Belt


----------



## unoma

titizhou said:


> sorry, missing the most important image.the serial number tag,


Need to see auction link and the zipper marking on the front and inside pocket of the bag


----------



## unoma

mscouture said:


> Hey guys, I bought this bag from Reebonz. Reebonz said it didn't come with any authenticity tag and ensured me that it's authentic because they only sold authentic goods. I am bit worried because I haven't seen a lot of patent celine trapeze with suede leather before that's why I wanted to buy it to be different but now I am questioning if this is even real or did i score a rare bag?
> Could someone please help me out? The serial number was really hard to take a photo of but according to Reebonz ad, it says F GU 0163.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487522
> View attachment 3487523
> View attachment 3487524
> View attachment 3487525
> View attachment 3487526
> View attachment 3487527
> View attachment 3487528
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: Item # 113622
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: The item is no longer available/ advertised on the website so I have included my own photos.
> 
> View attachment 3487519
> View attachment 3487520
> View attachment 3487521


Need to see auction link, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,unoma, could you please help me to authenticate it? Thanks in advance!
> Item name: CELINE Dune Mini Luggage Drummed Calfskin Leather Tote
> Item number: 152264035474
> Seller: lolliemoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152264035474?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Ewseto said:


> hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site and I needed some advice. For for the ladies who own trio bags, has anyone ever known if the serial number has ever been a tag? I am planning on purchasing this bag from a local seller on a group and unfortunately don't have a link to the post anymore but she sent me photos of the bag. If anyone can help thank you so much!


Action link and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ClarieT said:


> Hi! Is this authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131963445965
> 
> Thank you so much!





ClarieT said:


> Hi! Is this authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131963445965
> 
> Thank you so much!


Next time, please use the correct format. Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

Leilei lea said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wish I could get your help with authenticating this celine micro luggage. I'm sorry to bother you but I only have few days to return this item.
> 
> I just bought this Celine Micro Luggage from a Germany site. And I know, for the micro luggage in black, there are two types of leather, the smooth leather with the gold logo and the grained leather with the sliver logo. But this one I got has the grained leather with the gold logo, please find my photos attached. So at first I thought this model might be a model really old, I became more worried after I asked two salesmen in the boutique of Céline. They told me that they never saw this model before. In fact, this bag looks fine and has a serious quality, but it seems like the whole word never saw this model before. Could you please see the details in my photos attached, I tried to capture the zip, clasp, logo and other details.
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> View attachment 3488550
> 
> View attachment 3488551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488553
> 
> View attachment 3488554
> 
> View attachment 3488555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488558
> 
> View attachment 3488560
> 
> View attachment 3488561
> 
> View attachment 3488566
> 
> View attachment 3488569




I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

trendy mom of 2 said:


> Would you be able to help me authenticate this Celine?  I don't have a listing of it or a link since I had already purchased the bag.
> I purchased it from a Canadian site called Beyond the Rack - they say they are 100% authentic, but I just want to make sure.
> Celine Nano Luggage Tote - black pebbled leather with silver toned hardware.  Thank you very much in advance!!


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Leilei lea said:


> Sorry I'd like to add some photos, thanks again !
> View attachment 3488577
> 
> View attachment 3488578
> 
> View attachment 3488579
> 
> View attachment 3488580
> 
> View attachment 3488581


I need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Hmdpc said:


> Hi Ladies, I need you guys to authenticate this bag for me..
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Red
> Seller: Private Seller from Japan
> 
> It's not as structured as my other celine bags, the interior is cloth so i'm a bit unsure of its authenticity. It also doesn't have a zipper marking but the pocket zipper has a 3Y on it..
> View attachment 3490214
> 
> View attachment 3490216
> 
> View attachment 3490219
> 
> View attachment 3490221
> 
> View attachment 3490223
> 
> View attachment 3490224
> 
> View attachment 3490226
> 
> View attachment 3490227
> 
> View attachment 3490230
> 
> View attachment 3490234


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

winterlily19 said:


> Authenticate pls. Seller send me these photos. First time to buy celine I dont know if this is a legit one
> View attachment 3490405
> View attachment 3490406
> View attachment 3490407
> View attachment 3490408
> View attachment 3490409
> View attachment 3490410
> View attachment 3490411
> View attachment 3490412
> View attachment 3490413
> View attachment 3490414


Next time, use the correct format and include the auction link.
Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Ialfaro77 said:


> Thank you for your help Unoma!!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

clover2 said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies can anyone please help me to authenticate this celine bag. Thank you for your help. First time to post here. Sorry I dont know how to share the link from ebay. Thats the only photos & I emailed the seller to send me additional photos. Many thanks
> seller: psicopipoca2014
> Item number: 112165431849
> Celine Luggage tote Phantom bag


Auction link? Cant find it


----------



## unoma

chicceline said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Micro. I have no listing since I have already bought it. I thought it was the real deal, but a friend of mine made me doubt the purchase. Hope you can give me a helping hand! Merci!!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

Yuniedo said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Mini, Indigo Celine Trapeze from Trendlee:
> 
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-grainy-leather-mini46164626095
> 
> Thank you! I've never purchased from this reseller and just wanted extra assurances. Thanks!
> 
> -Yune


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

momokoprincess said:


> Item: I would like to authenticate this celine phantom tote! Celie Phantom Small Croc Embossed Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:Recently I bought this Celine Phantom. This bag is pretty stiff, pocket very tightness not able to use. I


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com 
Good luck


----------



## unoma

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,unoma, could you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
> Item:Genuine Celine Trapeze Handbag
> Item number:122182897462
> Seller:lulu17s
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...897462?hash=item1c72ab0f36:g:MPkAAOSwCGVX9Rrf


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

Melo2012 said:


> Hey ladies, can you please help me confirm the authenticity of this item?
> 
> Item: Celine tie tote bag
> Listing Number: 182308913569
> Seller: uni82
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182308913569
> 
> Thank you!


Auth Tie


----------



## unoma

Katze36123 said:


> Hi! Need help authenticating Celine Medium Trapeze!
> 
> CÉLINE Trapeze Medium Guter Zustand
> 
> Seller:de2014_nadii
> 
> Item : 272415756529
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-Trapeze-Medium-Guter-Zustand-/272415756529?hash=item3f6d3e90f1:g:l~4AAOSwNRdYA4wF


Fake Black Trapeze


----------



## unoma

Ialfaro77 said:


> Hello Beauties!! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Also, the seller sent some pictures from the zipper and the serial number, I will attached them.
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> Item: Celine NWT Black Square Luggage Phantom Leather / Suede Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 112159218466
> Seller: luxcessco
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112159218466?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## unoma

momokoprincess said:


> I need a authenticate
> item number: 282190645489
> Seller:bursting_closet
> line: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282190645489


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

boaz0123 said:


> Please help me authenticate this!
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage tote
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-mini-luggage-tote-bag-black-19715039/?tref=closet
> Comments: have not seen "made in italy" sign on the serial tag for other bags
> 
> thank yoU!


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

ClarieT said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate this Phantom? Is the color called Blush or is it the color Flesh from 2013?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Celine Medium Phantom Blush Leather Bag
> Item number: 162241183783
> Seller: fanhu0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Blush-Leather-Bag-/162241183783?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine nano luggage
> 
> Seller- andjad7
> 
> Listing# 131971789965
> 
> Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/131971789965
> 
> Attached zipper marking pic file from seller


Too much flash, need to see serial  number and zipper number


----------



## unoma

A


jbkenney22 said:


> I'm looking for help to authenticate the following, too! MANY THANKS, in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage - smooth black calfskin
> Listing Number: 122185602833
> Seller: thegreatestluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-AUTH...602833?hash=item1c72d45711:g:DHYAAOSw8gVYBIqY


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

fitofrage said:


> Hello lovelies--
> 
> If someone would have a moment to take a look at this listing, I'd be very appreciative.  Many thanks!
> 
> Item: 122046997703
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: thyroid1123
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122046997703
> Comments: Described as both Micro and Mini within listing--tag reads Micro
> 
> View attachment 3495840
> View attachment 3495844
> View attachment 3495845


Auth


----------



## unoma

devlo0104 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 122134251395
> Seller: bellamamaaxox0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122129637857?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Number 8 is on the top zipper, and in the inside tag - the code is in the format of 1 letter, 2 letters, 4 numbers; tag is not at a 90 degree angle.


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

smudleybear said:


> Item : celine red box
> 
> Listing no : 162240849318
> 
> Seller : long021113
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162240849318?redirect=mobile
> 
> Please authenticate this bag, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497232
> View attachment 3497233
> View attachment 3497234
> View attachment 3497235
> View attachment 3497236
> View attachment 3497237


I cant see the photos you attached


----------



## smudleybear

unoma said:


> I cant see the photos you attached



Not even by tapping on it?


----------



## smudleybear




----------



## devlo0104

Item: *Micro Celine Luggage Handbag *
Listing No.: 112166878670
Seller: strait-hair
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112166878670?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ialfaro77

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you for your help Unoma, I really appreciate your help and advise, also the time you invest reviewing all the post.
 Ivannia


----------



## chicceline

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
> Good luck


Thanks Unoma for your time and trouble. We came up with the conclusion that it is a fake......
Again merci for everything!


----------



## fitofrage

unoma said:


> Auth


You're a gem!  Thank you for taking the time--it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## simpledream

Item:
*Authentic Celine Phantom Croc Embossed Black*
Listing Number: *1209391138*
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-clothi...al&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=vip
Comments:
Hello can you please help me authenticate this phantom?  This comes with black hardware.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jtdt

Hi everyone, could you please help authenticate this celine micro. Thanks!


----------



## unoma

jbkenney22 said:


> I'm looking for help to authenticate the following, too! MANY THANKS, in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage - smooth black calfskin
> Listing Number: 122185602833
> Seller: thegreatestluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-AUTH...602833?hash=item1c72d45711:g:DHYAAOSw8gVYBIqY



Sorry but this Micro is a Fake.


----------



## Jtdt

Unoma is this in reference to my bag or jbkenney22?


----------



## plusbbminusbb

Hello ladies, I'm looking to buy this Celine micro luggage tote in smooth black leather. Thx!

Serial no: S-ZP-1113

Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Celine-Mi...eather-Gold-Hardware-/112175598809?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jbkenney22

unoma said:


> Sorry but this Micro is a Fake.


Hi Unoma, thank you so much for taking the time to review. I'm confused, though... I got two alerts that you had responded to my post, and in one you wrote "auth" but here you say it is a fake? Do you mind clarifying, please? Again, thanks so much!


----------



## leane

New to PF! I've heard mixed reviews of VC so wanted to authenticate.

Item: Trapeze leather handbag - small black
Listing Number: Vestiaire Colllective
Seller: J
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-trapeze-leather-handbag-celine-3071292.shtml
Comments: Serial # - S-LA-3146


----------



## aritziababe

Hi! I came across a Celine nano on eBay and would like your help to authenticate it. Thank you so so much! Here's the link: 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...houlder-Bag-/282214216876?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## alee92

Could someone please authenticate?

Item: Celine Tricolor Nano Luggage
Listing Number:  222284786047
Seller: pancakeface31
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222284786047?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## khanittas

Hello, 
I would like to buy my first Celine and need your expertise to authenticate this bag.
Thank you very much.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 
Seller: OAT
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3661891


----------



## Nannahk

Hello  

This is my Céline Mini. I've bought it preowned from Ebay 6 months ago from a well reputed seller, the price was fair , and at that time I was certain that it was a authentic. Now,  recently after watching some videos online of the Mini's, I have to say that I've become a little doubtful about the authenticity.  
Mostly because the inside interior; where in some videos the Mini Drummed has leather/ linning on the sides ( please see pictures of mine no.3) and in some videos the Mini does not have any lining, it's all micro suede. Also the stamping of the serial number also seems to be a little odd. It comes with two lines of serial number, but it looks a little vague to me...? 

Everything else seems t be matching, the zipper, the stichting, the logo stamping etc. 

Please help me, I'll be dying if I've been walking around with a fake  

Thanks in advances!


----------



## devlo0104

Thank you so much for all you do to help authenticate these bags! 
Please help me authenticate this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Blac...197115?hash=item5d6a0d06bb:g:-cQAAOSwmLlX5Hwk


----------



## devlo0104

Thank you so much for all you do to help authenticate these bags! 
Please help me authenticate this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282214096933?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kerkent

Good afternoon. A Depop seller sent to me some pics of a cabas phantom. I would like to know if it is a real bag. Thank you


----------



## michelina13

Nannahk said:


> Hello
> 
> This is my Céline Mini. I've bought it preowned from Ebay 6 months ago from a well reputed seller, the price was fair , and at that time I was certain that it was a authentic. Now,  recently after watching some videos online of the Mini's, I have to say that I've become a little doubtful about the authenticity.
> Mostly because the inside interior; where in some videos the Mini Drummed has leather/ linning on the sides ( please see pictures of mine no.3) and in some videos the Mini does not have any lining, it's all micro suede. Also the stamping of the serial number also seems to be a little odd. It comes with two lines of serial number, but it looks a little vague to me...?
> 
> Everything else seems t be matching, the zipper, the stichting, the logo stamping etc.
> 
> Please help me, I'll be dying if I've been walking around with a fake
> 
> Thanks in advances!
> 
> View attachment 3499894
> View attachment 3499895
> View attachment 3499896
> View attachment 3499897
> View attachment 3499898
> View attachment 3499900


Celine changes makes/models all the time from what I know Celine drummed models usually don't have leather interior but they have suede or the older models that micro fabric like yours with just leather around the trim. Hope this helps! Pretty bag!


----------



## Nannahk

michelina13 said:


> Celine changes makes/models all the time from what I know Celine drummed models usually don't have leather interior but they have suede or the older models that micro fabric like yours with just leather around the trim. Hope this helps! Pretty bag!



Thanks!
So perhaps because it's an older model, it therefore has micro suede with leather around the trims? 
And then I suppose the new Mini's , the interior,  is made from real suede with no leather around the trims? 
Sorry about all these questions - and hope you understand my english, I'm from Denmark


----------



## michelina13

Nannahk said:


> Thanks!
> So perhaps because it's an older model, it therefore has micro suede with leather around the trims?
> And then I suppose the new Mini's , the interior,  is made from real suede with no leather around the trims?
> Sorry about all these questions - and hope you understand my english, I'm from Denmark


From what I've seen, yes. Because I have two minis both purchased from Barneys NY and one has the leather trim and the other does not and both are drummed exterior. But I'm not a professional authenticator just wanted to offer you some help based on my personal findings )


----------



## Real Authentication

kerkent said:


> Good afternoon. A Depop seller sent to me some pics of a cabas phantom. I would like to know if it is a real bag. Thank you


This does look authentic, enjoy! Great style


----------



## Nannahk

michelina13 said:


> From what I've seen, yes. Because I have two minis both purchased from Barneys NY and one has the leather trim and the other does not and both are drummed exterior. But I'm not a professional authenticator just wanted to offer you some help based on my personal findings )



Thank you so much, your reply really helped! 
I've now been watching a lot of youtube bag reviews of the Mini, and in some "older videos" the bags all have the leather trim. I'm therefore no longer in doubt. 
Thanks,


----------



## jessl

I was hoping to get this Phantom authenticated, thanks so much!
Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 182316737444
Seller: cshomlea1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phantom-/182316737444


----------



## kerkent

Thank you Real Authentication!

Have a good day!





Real Authentication said:


> This does look authentic, enjoy! Great style


ankank


----------



## unoma

smudleybear said:


> View attachment 3497385
> View attachment 3497386
> View attachment 3497387
> View attachment 3497388
> View attachment 3497389
> View attachment 3497390


I need to see clear photos of zipper marking (there was too much flash on the one you attached) and serial number


----------



## unoma

Jtdt said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help authenticate this celine micro. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498058
> View attachment 3498059
> View attachment 3498060
> View attachment 3498061
> View attachment 3498062
> View attachment 3498063


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

simpledream said:


> Item:
> *Authentic Celine Phantom Croc Embossed Black*
> Listing Number: *1209391138*
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-clothi...al&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=vip
> Comments:
> Hello can you please help me authenticate this phantom?  This comes with black hardware.  Thank you for your help!


I need to see clear photos of this bag


----------



## unoma

Jtdt said:


> Unoma is this in reference to my bag or jbkenney22?


Yes, it is a Fake


----------



## unoma

plusbbminusbb said:


> Hello ladies, I'm looking to buy this Celine micro luggage tote in smooth black leather. Thx!
> 
> Serial no: S-ZP-1113
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Celine-Mi...eather-Gold-Hardware-/112175598809?nav=SEARCH


Looks ok but ask for zipper marking on the side pocket of the bag


----------



## unoma

jbkenney22 said:


> Hi Unoma, thank you so much for taking the time to review. I'm confused, though... I got two alerts that you had responded to my post, and in one you wrote "auth" but here you say it is a fake? Do you mind clarifying, please? Again, thanks so much!


Apologise for the late response. I was distracted when i was authenticating your bag. It is a Fake and the seller sells fake bags


----------



## unoma

leane said:


> New to PF! I've heard mixed reviews of VC so wanted to authenticate.
> 
> Item: Trapeze leather handbag - small black
> Listing Number: Vestiaire Colllective
> Seller: J
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-trapeze-leather-handbag-celine-3071292.shtml
> Comments: Serial # - S-LA-3146


Auth


----------



## unoma

aritziababe said:


> Hi! I came across a Celine nano on eBay and would like your help to authenticate it. Thank you so so much! Here's the link:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...houlder-Bag-/282214216876?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Pls next time, use the correct format.
Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

alee92 said:


> Could someone please authenticate?
> 
> Item: Celine Tricolor Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:  222284786047
> Seller: pancakeface31
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222284786047?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Serail number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

khanittas said:


> Hello,
> I would like to buy my first Celine and need your expertise to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:
> Seller: OAT
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3661891


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

Nannahk said:


> Hello
> 
> This is my Céline Mini. I've bought it preowned from Ebay 6 months ago from a well reputed seller, the price was fair , and at that time I was certain that it was a authentic. Now,  recently after watching some videos online of the Mini's, I have to say that I've become a little doubtful about the authenticity.
> Mostly because the inside interior; where in some videos the Mini Drummed has leather/ linning on the sides ( please see pictures of mine no.3) and in some videos the Mini does not have any lining, it's all micro suede. Also the stamping of the serial number also seems to be a little odd. It comes with two lines of serial number, but it looks a little vague to me...?
> 
> Everything else seems t be matching, the zipper, the stichting, the logo stamping etc.
> 
> Please help me, I'll be dying if I've been walking around with a fake
> 
> Thanks in advances!
> 
> View attachment 3499894
> View attachment 3499895
> View attachment 3499896
> View attachment 3499897
> View attachment 3499898
> View attachment 3499900


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

devlo0104 said:


> Thank you so much for all you do to help authenticate these bags!
> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282214096933?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pls use the correct format and request for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kerkent said:


> Good afternoon. A Depop seller sent to me some pics of a cabas phantom. I would like to know if it is a real bag. Thank you


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com
Good luck


----------



## unoma

jessl said:


> I was hoping to get this Phantom authenticated, thanks so much!
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 182316737444
> Seller: cshomlea1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-phantom-/182316737444


Fake Phantom


----------



## aritziababe

unoma said:


> Pls next time, use the correct format.
> Nano is a Fake



Thank you so much. I will use the correct format nxt time .


----------



## plusbbminusbb

unoma said:


> Looks ok but ask for zipper marking on the side pocket of the bag



Thanks unoma! Here is a pic the seller sent although it may be the interior zipper. I'm not asking for the side pocket one.. meanwhile I was wondering if it's okay that the serial no. tag is not exactly straight (has curved circular corners) ?


----------



## khanittas

unoma said:


> Auth Mini



Thank you very much, Unoma.
This bag is with me now.


----------



## ACRo

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Céline Phantom Luggage tote. Thank you very much.

Item: CELINE PHANTOM Luggage Tote BAG
Listing Number: 282213666948
Seller: jilimani
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282213666948?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## jessl

unoma said:


> Fake Phantom


Thank you so much!


----------



## violathebee

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 332008593161
Seller: cr7no1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-classic-Auth-Nano-luggage-all-black-calf-leather-small-mini-bag-womens-/332008593161?nma=true&si=8TI5qJmKXsa5QEb0KBDSkGwtPCw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Just bought this bag, but I'm worried I bought a fake. Thank you in advance!


----------



## plusbbminusbb

unoma said:


> Looks ok but ask for zipper marking on the side pocket of the bag



Here is a picture of the exterior pocket zipper. Thanks again for helping me authenticate! I will buy the bag as soon as you're able to confirm the authenticity. I was uncertain at first since the serial code tag seemed cut at a circular angle instead of straight


----------



## Smoothop

violathebee said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 332008593161
> Seller: cr7no1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-classic-Auth-Nano-luggage-all-black-calf-leather-small-mini-bag-womens-/332008593161?nma=true&si=8TI5qJmKXsa5QEb0KBDSkGwtPCw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Just bought this bag, but I'm worried I bought a fake. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Smoothop

violathebee said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 332008593161
> Seller: cr7no1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-classic-Auth-Nano-luggage-all-black-calf-leather-small-mini-bag-womens-/332008593161?nma=true&si=8TI5qJmKXsa5QEb0KBDSkGwtPCw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Just bought this bag, but I'm worried I bought a fake. Thank you in advance!


It's a fake.


----------



## simpledream

unoma said:


> I need to see clear photos of this bag


Thank you Unoma!  Please let me know if there are any specific angles needed.


----------



## devlo0104

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag 

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 282214096933
Seller:  dreamsnscents
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28221409693...49.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


----------



## ashlie

Hello Unoma [emoji171] I was wonder if the seller strait-hair is a reputable seller or if you have authenticated anything of hers. I tried to do a search but I couldn't find your response-whether the item was real or fake. She has 100% feedback. Thank you!!


----------



## Aneesh112

Hi can someone please help me to authenticate this bag 
Link:https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/authentic-celine-bag/1195402333
Seller: Nicola
It is a celine luggage micro


----------



## Aneesh112

Here are some more pictures also.


----------



## lirrera

Authenticate this Céline Nano!
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag Black Drummed Leather 2016
Listing Number: 222277353053
Seller: luxebaglady
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222277353053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Interested in purchasing this bag


----------



## unoma

aritziababe said:


> Thank you so much. I will use the correct format nxt time .


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

plusbbminusbb said:


> Thanks unoma! Here is a pic the seller sent although it may be the interior zipper. I'm not asking for the side pocket one.. meanwhile I was wondering if it's okay that the serial no. tag is not exactly straight (has curved circular corners) ?
> 
> View attachment 3501021


Need to see better photos


----------



## unoma

khanittas said:


> Thank you very much, Unoma.
> This bag is with me now.


----------



## unoma

ACRo said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Céline Phantom Luggage tote. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: CELINE PHANTOM Luggage Tote BAG
> Listing Number: 282213666948
> Seller: jilimani
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282213666948?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

jessl said:


> Thank you so much!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

violathebee said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 332008593161
> Seller: cr7no1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-classic-Auth-Nano-luggage-all-black-calf-leather-small-mini-bag-womens-/332008593161?nma=true&si=8TI5qJmKXsa5QEb0KBDSkGwtPCw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Just bought this bag, but I'm worried I bought a fake. Thank you in advance!


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

simpledream said:


> Thank you Unoma!  Please let me know if there are any specific angles needed.


ALL zipper markings found on the bag


----------



## unoma

devlo0104 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 282214096933
> Seller:  dreamsnscents
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282214096933?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


Ask for zipper marking and clear serial number


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Hello Unoma [emoji171] I was wonder if the seller strait-hair is a reputable seller or if you have authenticated anything of hers. I tried to do a search but I couldn't find your response-whether the item was real or fake. She has 100% feedback. Thank you!!


I need to see the bag in question


----------



## unoma

Aneesh112 said:


> View attachment 3501971
> View attachment 3501970
> View attachment 3501970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pictures also.


I would ask seller to include a piece of paper with their name on it to be sure they have the bag with them.


----------



## unoma

lirrera said:


> Authenticate this Céline Nano!
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag Black Drummed Leather 2016
> Listing Number: 222277353053
> Seller: luxebaglady
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222277353053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Interested in purchasing this bag


Auth Nano


----------



## Yuniedo

Celine Trapeze
Seller: Trendlee.com
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-trapeze-grainy-leather-mini46164626095

Hi Unoma, you had authenticated this purse and found it authentic. However, I just received two more pictures, one showing the heat stamp inside and it's silver, whereas the hardware is gold. Is this normal (real)? I always thought the heat stamps and hardware should match. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Jacquetc

Item: Celine Phantom 
Link: http://carousell.com/p/73010602
Comments:

Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Jacquetc

Jacquetc said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/73010602
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Ser12

Could anyone help me to authenticate this pouch   
Thanks. Is the color right?


----------



## Mia Yang

Hi Unoma,

I bought a Celine bag from local store and it does not come with any cards, I am a little nervous that I am not able to find the small piece of leather that has series number. There are 3 slots and one with zipper, I searched all three slots but did not find the small piece with numbers.
May I ask where can I find that number ? 

Thank you!


----------



## nhi2112

Item: Celine Luggage Nano in black drummed leather
Listing Number: 182316826653
Seller: tq90aaa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEST-OFFER-...826653?hash=item2a72ee001d:g:N5wAAOSwOdpXzXXY

Thank you very much!


----------



## phoebeeatworld

Hi, 
I would like to authenticate this bag.
Thank you very much.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Fuchsia)
Listing Number: 252600281459
Seller: goodbuykitty1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Bag-with-dust-bag-and-card-/252600281459?


----------



## lali_79

Hi @unoma,
Is possible that Celine Trapeze handbag haven't the datacode?
I have all photos for authentications, but I don't find the code.
If you say me that is possible, I'll upload all photos. Thank


----------



## unoma

lali_79 said:


> Hi @unoma,
> Is possible that Celine Trapeze handbag haven't the datacode?
> I have all photos for authentications, but I don't find the code.
> If you say me that is possible, I'll upload all photos. Thank


Yes it should have data code,check inside bag pocket or at the back pocket


----------



## unoma

phoebeeatworld said:


> Hi,
> I would like to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Fuchsia)
> Listing Number: 252600281459
> Seller: goodbuykitty1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Bag-with-dust-bag-and-card-/252600281459?


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

nhi2112 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in black drummed leather
> Listing Number: 182316826653
> Seller: tq90aaa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEST-OFFER-...826653?hash=item2a72ee001d:g:N5wAAOSwOdpXzXXY
> 
> Thank you very much!


Ask seller to include their ebay name next to the photos of their bag. Something looks off about the photos on his auction.


----------



## unoma

Ser12 said:


> Could anyone help me to authenticate this pouch
> Thanks. Is the color right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502903
> View attachment 3502904


Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Jacquetc said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/73010602
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!


Auth


----------



## lali_79

unoma said:


> Yes it should have data code,check inside bag pocket or at the back pocket


The back pocket is broken, a pocket side is open, maybe the code was attacked but you will loose them. Of course he not told me so, in fact she said it was like new. Unfortunately, even part of the inner pocket, being connected to the rear end, is broken.

Load anyway hoping the rest of the photos you can still understand the originality. thank you so much


----------



## Jacquetc

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you!


----------



## Wallenda

I would like to authenticate a celine box bag I purchased from Vestiaire Collective. 

Item: Navy Blue Celine Medium Box Bag, Gold hardware
Listing Number: 2871577
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ic-leather-crossbody-bag-celine-2871577.shtml 
Comments: Attached are photos of front, side, stitching, gold Celine stamp on front of bag, serial number imprint in zippered pocket (W.LA.2186), "CELINE" engraving on gold clasp; "Made In Italy" Imprint found on inside pocket. Bag came with shoulder strap, although not shown.

Many thanks.


----------



## Emilyxo

Hi everyone! 

Please can you help me with this celine micro luggage in souris 

Listing number -262691632452
Seller - Laura1234angel
Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262691632452 

The only thing I'm wary of is the colour on the Zip parts looks really light but not sure if that's just the lighting. Thank you! 































View attachment 3504224


----------



## nhi2112

unoma said:


> Ask seller to include their ebay name next to the photos of their bag. Something looks off about the photos on his auction.


I did and the seller updated the listing on Ebay with  additional pictures.
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/182316826653?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=1814dbcb907f4ae8aed4516b662ad774&_mwBanner=1


----------



## simpledream

unoma said:


> ALL zipper markings found on the bag


Hello unoma,  the seller said the bag only had 2 zippers.  The second picture is the best she can do as the inner zipper is very tight.


----------



## lali_79

unoma said:


> Yes it should have data code,check inside bag pocket or at the back pocket


@unoma and that the cursor of zip the back pocket


----------



## Harryofficial

Hi! I was about to buy a celin phantom tote bag online, and I asked for more pictures. I done some research but still I'm I. Doubt if the bag is authentic or a very good replica. 
The listing is from depop

Thank you!


----------



## Ser12

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and zipper marking



@unoma Thanks Unoma.
This is the large document pouch and the size is 14" x 10.6". Was this produced back between 2012 or 2013. As nowadays all the size of Newly produce solo clutch pouch is relatively smaller compare with this. 
Kindly help me. Thanks.


----------



## Harryofficial

Item: celine phantom tote bag
Listing Number: depop mobile application
Seller: kathnef
Link: https://www.depop.com/kathnef/celine-phantom-bag-inside-and
Comments: im just wondering if the bag is authentic or not.


----------



## mel1881

Item: Celine Medium Box bag in Porcelain Spazzolato 
Listing number: 191984065569
Seller: applepumpkinsquash
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/191984065569
Comments: Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Many thanks.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello please can you help me to authenticate? I have requested extra pics and adding below. I did ask for serial code pic but the seller can't reach it. 

Name Celine mini box in black
Number 112182508466
Seller 2015puiy
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112182508...b2ec576bfc1&bu=43384049269&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## moi et mes sacs

G


----------



## susumiru

Hello!
Please kindly help authenticate this Celine Box. Thank you very much.

Item: CELINE CLASSIC BOX BAG MEDIUM CALFSKIN BROWN LEATHER CONVERTIBLE STRAP SHOULDER
Listing Number: 172370597242
Seller: bellissimaconsignment92625
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CLAS...97242?hash=item282216957a:g:SjMAAOSw8w1X5v~l#
Comments: The photo of the serial number is a little blurry, this is the info seller provided: Item number 127887; Authenticated code: F-CE-0161

*Hope this is sufficient. If not, please let me know, I'll ask the seller for more.
Thanks again!


----------



## Emilyxo

Hi there is any able to authenticate my previous post of the celine micro in souris on the other page? If not I will miss the listing soon

Thanks very much


----------



## abcgirl1

Hi Ladies, please help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag from a local seller. I have a tricolour trapeze but this seems a little off as the zipper doesn't seem to have a number and the serial number tab is in the inside pocket instead of the back pocket like my other one. The back pocket zipper leather looks different as well... thanks!

Name: Celine Medium Trapeze 
Seller: Kijiji seller
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ze/1212040362?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## LeslieMen

Hello

Would someone help me?
I bought a Celine bag through ebay with "receipt" included but I still have my doubts
I can still return the bag but I only have till tomorrow and I need to know if the bag is authentic or not. I have read so many links in how to know if its a fake celine bag and I think mine have some things that I belive are real and some that makes me believe it's fake so I'm very confused


----------



## LeslieMen

Hello

Would someone help me?
I bought this bag through eBay with receipts included, however I still have doubts
I can return the bag but I have till tomorrow, please help me


----------



## julie0908

Hello lovelies, would appreciate some help in authenticating this nano, please 

Item: Celine Nano Black Leather Tote
Listing Number: no listing number
Seller: *******.com.au
Link: http://www.*******.com.au/celine-nano-luggage-black-leather-tote.html
Comments: Some pics were taken with flash (tag and serial number as without nothing was visible).


----------



## january.sunshine

Bag: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Leather
Black/silver hardware
Private sale

Please authenticate!!!! I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## Aethereality

Hi Authenticators,

Could you please kindly authenticate the following item? I already did a quick search and didn't find this listing posted yet. Thank you in advance 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Black Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 172323153062
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...OSSBODY-BAG-/172323153062?hash=item281f42a4a6
Comments: Please see photos below for your reference (please let me know if you need a closer picture of the serial number and tag).


----------



## Jacquetc

tem: Celine Micro Luggage in Drummed Leather
Link: http://carousell.com/p/60427755
Comments: please help me authenticate this luggage. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jacquetc

Jacquetc said:


> tem: Celine Micro Luggage in Drummed Leather
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/60427755
> Comments: please help me authenticate this luggage. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Celine? I don't have it with me but it's with my sister in another country. Thanks! I attached a lighter photo of the serial number


----------



## heyrenee

Hi all! I'm looking to authenticate a Celine Trotteur (bought from TJ Max website, so no URL for authenticating here) and have contacted Authenticate4U with no response after emailing them a couple days ago. Are there any other authentication services that anyone can recommend? Thanks so much!


----------



## Daelilly

Authenticate please this dust bag. I recently was given a bunch of dust bags from a fellow purse-aholic. She loves her bags and from I know, all are authentic. She cleaned out her closet and didn't want her dust bags. I never could afford a Celine, but at least I own two dust bags. Are they authentic?
Since I don't have a purse to put in one ( all my Marc jacobs, doonies, MK, and Coach have their own bags), I listed it on eBay. 

Title: Celine Dust Bag for Purse 
Item:   272433759130
Seller: Pjpj04
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Dust-Bag-For-Purse-/272433759130?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE


----------



## Jacquetc

More photos thanks!!!


----------



## unoma

joeymaki said:


> Dear unoma.
> 
> Can you help me to look this box too? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272350248211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pls next time use the correct format. Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kamila2004 said:


> more pictures


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Shan9jtsy said:


> Zipper marking of the mini luggage
> 
> View attachment 3448174
> 
> 
> Thanks Unoma!


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

tweeety said:


> I just received the bag today and the only thing that makes me nervous is the Celine embossing on the front. It is not straightly align :/ I also check with ****************** if the authentication is valid (seller got the bag authenticated there and they confirm its real)
> It is normal ??  A defect perhaps? Please help me !
> View attachment 3448467
> View attachment 3448468
> 
> View attachment 3448469
> 
> View attachment 3448470
> 
> View attachment 3448471
> 
> View attachment 3448473
> 
> View attachment 3448474
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you again!
> Please lmk if you need more pictures


Yes it is Auth


----------



## unoma

Jacquetc said:


> tem: Celine Micro Luggage in Drummed Leather
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/60427755
> Comments: please help me authenticate this luggage. Thank you so much!


It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Aethereality said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate the following item? I already did a quick search and didn't find this listing posted yet. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Black Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 172323153062
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...OSSBODY-BAG-/172323153062?hash=item281f42a4a6
> Comments: Please see photos below for your reference (please let me know if you need a closer picture of the serial number and tag).


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

Harryofficial said:


> Hi! I was about to buy a celin phantom tote bag online, and I asked for more pictures. I done some research but still I'm I. Doubt if the bag is authentic or a very good replica.
> The listing is from depop
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

Harryofficial said:


> Item: celine phantom tote bag
> Listing Number: depop mobile application
> Seller: kathnef
> Link: https://www.depop.com/kathnef/celine-phantom-bag-inside-and
> Comments: im just wondering if the bag is authentic or not.


Fake Phantom


----------



## unoma

mel1881 said:


> Item: Celine Medium Box bag in Porcelain Spazzolato
> Listing number: 191984065569
> Seller: applepumpkinsquash
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/191984065569
> Comments: Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Many thanks.


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 3505726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505727


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

susumiru said:


> Hello!
> Please kindly help authenticate this Celine Box. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: CELINE CLASSIC BOX BAG MEDIUM CALFSKIN BROWN LEATHER CONVERTIBLE STRAP SHOULDER
> Listing Number: 172370597242
> Seller: bellissimaconsignment92625
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CLAS...97242?hash=item282216957a:g:SjMAAOSw8w1X5v~l#
> Comments: The photo of the serial number is a little blurry, this is the info seller provided: Item number 127887; Authenticated code: F-CE-0161
> 
> *Hope this is sufficient. If not, please let me know, I'll ask the seller for more.
> Thanks again!


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

abcgirl1 said:


> Hi Ladies, please help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag from a local seller. I have a tricolour trapeze but this seems a little off as the zipper doesn't seem to have a number and the serial number tab is in the inside pocket instead of the back pocket like my other one. The back pocket zipper leather looks different as well... thanks!
> 
> Name: Celine Medium Trapeze
> Seller: Kijiji seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ze/1212040362?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Auth


----------



## unoma

LeslieMen said:


> Hello
> 
> Would someone help me?
> I bought this bag through eBay with receipts included, however I still have doubts
> I can return the bag but I have till tomorrow, please help me


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

julie0908 said:


> Hello lovelies, would appreciate some help in authenticating this nano, please
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Black Leather Tote
> Listing Number: no listing number
> Seller: *******.com.au
> Link: http://www.*******.com.au/celine-nano-luggage-black-leather-tote.html
> Comments: Some pics were taken with flash (tag and serial number as without nothing was visible).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508241
> View attachment 3508242
> View attachment 3508243
> View attachment 3508244
> View attachment 3508245
> View attachment 3508246
> View attachment 3508247
> View attachment 3508248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508249


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

january.sunshine said:


> Bag: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Leather
> Black/silver hardware
> Private sale
> 
> Please authenticate!!!! I would appreciate it so much!
> 
> View attachment 3508976
> View attachment 3508977
> View attachment 3508976
> View attachment 3508977
> View attachment 3508978
> View attachment 3508979
> View attachment 3508980
> View attachment 3508981
> View attachment 3508982
> View attachment 3508983
> View attachment 3508984
> View attachment 3508985
> View attachment 3508976
> View attachment 3508977
> View attachment 3508978
> View attachment 3508979
> View attachment 3508980
> View attachment 3508981
> View attachment 3508982
> View attachment 3508983
> View attachment 3508984
> View attachment 3508985


Serial number?


----------



## unoma

Ser12 said:


> Could anyone help me to authenticate this pouch
> Thanks. Is the color right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502903
> View attachment 3502904


Auth


----------



## unoma

nhi2112 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in black drummed leather
> Listing Number: 182316826653
> Seller: tq90aaa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEST-OFFER-...826653?hash=item2a72ee001d:g:N5wAAOSwOdpXzXXY
> 
> Thank you very much!


The photos looks different....


----------



## unoma

phoebeeatworld said:


> Hi,
> I would like to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (Fuchsia)
> Listing Number: 252600281459
> Seller: goodbuykitty1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Bag-with-dust-bag-and-card-/252600281459?


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

A


Wallenda said:


> I would like to authenticate a celine box bag I purchased from Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> Item: Navy Blue Celine Medium Box Bag, Gold hardware
> Listing Number: 2871577
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ic-leather-crossbody-bag-celine-2871577.shtml
> Comments: Attached are photos of front, side, stitching, gold Celine stamp on front of bag, serial number imprint in zippered pocket (W.LA.2186), "CELINE" engraving on gold clasp; "Made In Italy" Imprint found on inside pocket. Bag came with shoulder strap, although not shown.
> 
> Many thanks.


Auth


----------



## unoma

Emilyxo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Please can you help me with this celine micro luggage in souris
> 
> Listing number -262691632452
> Seller - Laura1234angel
> Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262691632452
> 
> The only thing I'm wary of is the colour on the Zip parts looks really light but not sure if that's just the lighting. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3504204
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504217
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504224


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nhi2112 said:


> I did and the seller updated the listing on Ebay with  additional pictures.
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/182316826653?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=1814dbcb907f4ae8aed4516b662ad774&_mwBanner=1


Photos are too dark. Need to see it again


----------



## unoma

Jacquetc said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/73010602
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

lirrera said:


> Authenticate this Céline Nano!
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag Black Drummed Leather 2016
> Listing Number: 222277353053
> Seller: luxebaglady
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222277353053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Interested in purchasing this bag


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

ACRo said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Céline Phantom Luggage tote. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: CELINE PHANTOM Luggage Tote BAG
> Listing Number: 282213666948
> Seller: jilimani
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282213666948?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

jessl said:


> Thank you so much!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

violathebee said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 332008593161
> Seller: cr7no1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-classic-Auth-Nano-luggage-all-black-calf-leather-small-mini-bag-womens-/332008593161?nma=true&si=8TI5qJmKXsa5QEb0KBDSkGwtPCw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Just bought this bag, but I'm worried I bought a fake. Thank you in advance!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

plusbbminusbb said:


> Here is a picture of the exterior pocket zipper. Thanks again for helping me authenticate! I will buy the bag as soon as you're able to confirm the authenticity. I was uncertain at first since the serial code tag seemed cut at a circular angle instead of straight
> 
> View attachment 3501130


Photo too small. Incl auction link


----------



## unoma

devlo0104 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 282214096933
> Seller:  dreamsnscents
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282214096933?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


Ask for clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Aneesh112 said:


> View attachment 3501959
> View attachment 3501958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can someone please help me to authenticate this bag
> Link:https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/authentic-celine-bag/1195402333
> Seller: Nicola
> It is a celine luggage micro
> View attachment 3501960


Photos on the link and photos you attached arent the same bag.


----------



## unoma

Aneesh112 said:


> View attachment 3501971
> View attachment 3501970
> View attachment 3501970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pictures also.


Auction link?


----------



## xyzboy

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies,
Does anyone know where the serial number in a Celine Orb bag is? Is in a different place in the leather version verses the pony hair?
Appreciate any help.
Thanks.


----------



## Daelilly

Item is Brown Celine Dust Bag

Item number: 272433759130

Seller Pjpj04

Please look at this and let me know they were ever made in brown ? Thank you!!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Dust-Bag-For-Purse-/272433759130?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine mini luggage
Link# https://www.ebay.com/itm/182339560366 
Seller- mueckenkiller2
Item# 182339560366

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## serenityneow

Hello Unoma, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this Box.  Thanks in advance!
Item:  Celine medium blue Box
Item#: 172392474815
Seller: italianjobca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-C...474815?hash=item28236468bf:g:8fYAAOSwImRYFjPF


----------



## Daelilly

Does any know if this is a real dust bag? Thank You in advance for helping me.


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hello!
Can you authenticate this celine nano for me please?
Item: celine nano
Listing Number: 182293171183
Seller: kzmdcolletion
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/182293171183
Comments: Seller said it's bought in Hongkong


----------



## DMPN

Hello,

Please could you authenticate this celine box bag?

Item: Celine Box Black Bag
Listing Number: 142166558576
Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/ziju-fr2014?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Box-Black-Bag/142166558576

Thanks so much


----------



## adore1220

I have two croc Phantoms that look quite different and I would like to authenticate them please!

Bag One:

Item: Celine Croc Phantom
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-139340


----------



## adore1220

Bag Two:

Item: Celine Croc Phantom
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-142345









View attachment 3512350


----------



## herokye

Hi! Can this be authenticated please? 

Item: Celine Black Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 272431274781
Seller: mkcrosbie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272431274781?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I messaged the seller asking for additional photos. Still waiting on those.

Thank you !


----------



## PoisedPose

Item: CELINE SMALL BELT BAG IN INDIGO DRUMMED CALFSKIN
Listing Number: 222300140201
Seller: tgo358
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-SMAL...140201?hash=item33c21ef2a9:g:XWIAAOSwXeJYDkMW
Comments: Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!!


----------



## LuVbunny

Item: Celine Box
Listing #: 112150917206
Seller: abovyiskuh
Link: https://urldefense.proofpoint.com/v...tO88yJBwCzkGfMBjfzCH6ZatrmT0hKyQKt-h-MevCU&e=

Comments: Hi all first time posting for an authentication request.. I paid ***************** to review this item and they found it to be not authentic. Seller is adamant that is it. Would appreciate any extra help. I have also attached my own photos.


----------



## simpledream

simpledream said:


> Hello unoma,  the seller said the bag only had 2 zippers.  The second picture is the best she can do as the inner zipper is very tight.


Hello Unoma, is there any other angle you need for the zipper pictures?  THank you again.


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: Auth CELINE Luggage Micro Shopper Tote Bag Bordeaux Calf Leather 167793HSC A4454
Listing Number: 182341025247
Seller: camelliaorganizationbrand7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...025247?hash=item2a745f3ddf:g:gG4AAOSwHMJYDHgY
Comments: I've been looking for a dark burgundy Celine micro or nano for awhile. Would love to know if this is authentic or not. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 272436992110
Seller: frankmbnz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano-/272436992110?#description


----------



## lisabmiller

DMPN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please could you authenticate this celine box bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Black Bag
> Listing Number: 142166558576
> Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/ziju-fr2014?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Box-Black-Bag/142166558576
> 
> Thanks so much



This does not look authentic imho.


----------



## lisabmiller

adore1220 said:


> Bag Two:
> 
> Item: Celine Croc Phantom
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-142345
> 
> View attachment 3512336
> View attachment 3512337
> View attachment 3512339
> View attachment 3512340
> View attachment 3512341
> View attachment 3512342
> View attachment 3512345
> View attachment 3512346
> View attachment 3512350



Hello- I would like you to send me a couple more photos from both bags 1 and 2.
I need the inside zipper markings from the inside pocket zipper and the little outside zipper - this can be found if you are looking directly face on the zipper head where it grabs the track.


----------



## lisabmiller

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 272436992110
> Seller: frankmbnz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano-/272436992110?#description
> 
> View attachment 3513975



This does not look right to me.


----------



## lisabmiller

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Auth CELINE Luggage Micro Shopper Tote Bag Bordeaux Calf Leather 167793HSC A4454
> Listing Number: 182341025247
> Seller: camelliaorganizationbrand7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...025247?hash=item2a745f3ddf:g:gG4AAOSwHMJYDHgY
> Comments: I've been looking for a dark burgundy Celine micro or nano for awhile. Would love to know if this is authentic or not. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3513970



I need to see zipper markings to let you know.


----------



## lisabmiller

simpledream said:


> Item:
> *Authentic Celine Phantom Croc Embossed Black*
> Listing Number: *1209391138*
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-clothi...al&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=vip
> Comments:
> Hello can you please help me authenticate this phantom?  This comes with black hardware.  Thank you for your help!



This Celine Phantom is counterfeit - no other photos are necessary.


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

lisabmiller said:


> I need to see zipper markings to let you know.


----------



## bforboyboy

Please can you authenticate this for me?

Item: Celine Phantom Tote with Belt (medium) taupe colour in grained calfskin exterior, micro-fibre suede interior
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Carousell
Link: The seller has deleted the link to the bag, but here's the seller main page, https://carousell.com/bonbonleeeeee/
Comments: I have bought this tote from the seller but I am a bit worried because the serial number is stamped on the exterior of the pocket instead of a tag inside of the pocket. The serial no. is S-LA-5124. I cannot find much information to authenticate this bag on the internet because it is not as popular. Hope you can help. Thanks!


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine mini luggage
> Link# https://www.ebay.com/itm/182339560366
> Seller- mueckenkiller2
> Item# 182339560366
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!


Link has been removed


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> Hello Unoma, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this Box.  Thanks in advance!
> Item:  Celine medium blue Box
> Item#: 172392474815
> Seller: italianjobca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-C...474815?hash=item28236468bf:g:8fYAAOSwImRYFjPF


Did you win the autcion? If you did, post the zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Daelilly said:


> Does any know if this is a real dust bag? Thank You in advance for helping me.


sorry i dont authenticate dust bags


----------



## unoma

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hello!
> Can you authenticate this celine nano for me please?
> Item: celine nano
> Listing Number: 182293171183
> Seller: kzmdcolletion
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/182293171183
> Comments: Seller said it's bought in Hongkong


Fake Nano. Seller sells Fake Celine bags


----------



## unoma

DMPN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please could you authenticate this celine box bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Black Bag
> Listing Number: 142166558576
> Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/ziju-fr2014?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Box-Black-Bag/142166558576
> 
> Thanks so much


Ask for all imprints, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

adore1220 said:


> I have two croc Phantoms that look quite different and I would like to authenticate them please!
> 
> Bag One:
> 
> Item: Celine Croc Phantom
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-139340
> 
> View attachment 3512317
> View attachment 3512318
> View attachment 3512319
> View attachment 3512320
> View attachment 3512321
> View attachment 3512322
> View attachment 3512324
> View attachment 3512325
> 
> View attachment 3512326
> View attachment 3512327


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

bforboyboy said:


> Please can you authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Tote with Belt (medium) taupe colour in grained calfskin exterior, micro-fibre suede interior
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Carousell
> Link: The seller has deleted the link to the bag, but here's the seller main page, https://carousell.com/bonbonleeeeee/
> Comments: I have bought this tote from the seller but I am a bit worried because the serial number is stamped on the exterior of the pocket instead of a tag inside of the pocket. The serial no. is S-LA-5124. I cannot find much information to authenticate this bag on the internet because it is not as popular. Hope you can help. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514478
> View attachment 3514479
> View attachment 3514480
> View attachment 3514481
> View attachment 3514482
> View attachment 3514483
> View attachment 3514485
> View attachment 3514486
> View attachment 3514487


Auction link isnt working


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> View attachment 3514424
> View attachment 3514425


Authentic Nano


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 272436992110
> Seller: frankmbnz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano-/272436992110?#description
> 
> View attachment 3513975


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

LuVbunny said:


> Item: Celine Box
> Listing #: 112150917206
> Seller: abovyiskuh
> Link: https://urldefense.proofpoint.com/v...tO88yJBwCzkGfMBjfzCH6ZatrmT0hKyQKt-h-MevCU&e=
> 
> Comments: Hi all first time posting for an authentication request.. I paid ***************** to review this item and they found it to be not authentic. Seller is adamant that is it. Would appreciate any extra help. I have also attached my own photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513352
> View attachment 3513353


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

PoisedPose said:


> Item: CELINE SMALL BELT BAG IN INDIGO DRUMMED CALFSKIN
> Listing Number: 222300140201
> Seller: tgo358
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-SMAL...140201?hash=item33c21ef2a9:g:XWIAAOSwXeJYDkMW
> Comments: Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

herokye said:


> Hi! Can this be authenticated please?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 272431274781
> Seller: mkcrosbie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272431274781?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I messaged the seller asking for additional photos. Still waiting on those.
> 
> Thank you !


I would pass on this bag


----------



## unoma

adore1220 said:


> Bag Two:
> 
> Item: Celine Croc Phantom
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-croc-stamped-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-black-142345
> 
> View attachment 3512336
> View attachment 3512337
> View attachment 3512339
> View attachment 3512340
> View attachment 3512341
> View attachment 3512342
> View attachment 3512345
> View attachment 3512346
> View attachment 3512350


Black Croc Phantom is Auth


----------



## death2thepixies

Item: Celine Edge bag

Listing Number: 311718191510

Seller: *darceyprincess*

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Edge-Bag-/311718191510?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=nz5fzeqeS5hvtx%2B2mmbn%2Fc0XIi8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I just bought this bag (see below better photos) but having some doubts. Seller has said returns are allowed. Is it too late to ask for an authentication? Thank you very much.


----------



## unoma

death2thepixies said:


> Item: Celine Edge bag
> 
> Listing Number: 311718191510
> 
> Seller: *darceyprincess*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Edge-Bag-/311718191510?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=nz5fzeqeS5hvtx%2B2mmbn%2Fc0XIi8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I just bought this bag (see below better photos) but having some doubts. Seller has said returns are allowed. Is it too late to ask for an authentication? Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 3514494
> View attachment 3514495
> View attachment 3514496
> View attachment 3514494
> View attachment 3514495
> View attachment 3514496
> View attachment 3514497
> View attachment 3514498
> View attachment 3514499
> View attachment 3514500
> View attachment 3514501
> View attachment 3514502


Edge is Auth


----------



## death2thepixies

unoma said:


> Edge is Auth


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

death2thepixies said:


> Thank you Unoma!


----------



## bforboyboy

unoma said:


> Auction link isnt working


Hi Unoma, I am afraid the link has been removed by the seller after i bought the bag. Can you please check this i am afraid I bought a fake bag.. see more close up photos below. Thanks in advance! x


----------



## pukisp

please look at this bag too
Item:Celine Medium Classic Box In Black Calfskin BNWT
Listing Number: 172400395482
Seller: chiara221288
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/172400395482
Comments: Thankyou!!


----------



## LuVbunny

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Thank you Unoma.


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Sorry to post this again but I was a bit confused by the responses to whether or not you believe this bag is authentic. Unoma said it was authentic but lisabmiller said it didn't look right. Should I pass on this bag? Would additional pictures help?

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 272436992110
Seller: frankmbnz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano-/272436992110?#description


----------



## Luccibag

.


----------



## marijamjau

Please authenticate Celine Twisted Cabas Bag
Link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/celine-lamb-skin-leather-4-colour-tote-/1197573575
Seller- Inna
Item# 1197573575

Thank you!


----------



## Pgsite

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this bag...

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin
Listing Number: 282246620788
Seller: amazing 1988
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282246620788?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag? 

Item: Celine luggage leather tote bag in pepples dune
Listing number: 122215921173
Seller: tngu6181
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-luggage-leather-tote-bag-in-pebbles-dune-/122215921173?


----------



## lali_79

Hi @unoma,
maybe you have not seen the pictures I posted. Can you please give me your opinion? is very important to me, I bought this bag because I trusted the seller, but the pocket is broken and the label with the datacode came off as a result. 

I apologize if I continue to write you, but I saw that you went over my post and you answered my other post. Thank you so much


----------



## simpledream

simpledream said:


> Hello unoma,  the seller said the bag only had 2 zippers.  The second picture is the best she can do as the inner zipper is very tight.


Hello @unoma, just wondering if these were the zipper pictures you were looking for?  Thank you again


----------



## Daelilly

unoma said:


> sorry i dont authenticate dust bags



Thank you anyway.


----------



## guoyuhan1220

Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this red Celine box bag?  Thanks a lot!!

Item: *Celine Classic box*

Seller: Carol O

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-celine-cross-body-bag-red-19649871/?tref=category


----------



## tinycaleb

Item: Celine Paris Calfskin Leather Luggage Tote Bag Handbag Black Authentic?
Listing Number: 252627599235
Seller: roofer7387
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pari...6770951&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=351899756446
Comments: Seller is not sure of authenticity, do you think it's safe enough to place a bid? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## serenityneow

I'd appreciate help with two Boxes.  Here's the first:

Item: Celine Medium Classic Black Box
Listing Number: 172400395482
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...395482?hash=item2823dd44da:g:pKIAAOSwcLxYH2Vc


----------



## serenityneow

And the second:

Item: Celine Medium Classic Camel Box
Listing Number: 282246620788
Seller: amazing1988
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...620788?hash=item41b735a674:g:4WoAAOSwB09YH2i9

Thanks in advance!


----------



## asterificious

Hi all, please help me with this one,

Item: Mini Luggage in Dune
Listing Number: 7675886
Seller: Brandear Auction (Japanese auction site)
Link: http://auction.brandear.jp/search/detail/AuctionID/7675886/
Comments: The website is in Japanese, but they are generally quite reputable reseller and they provide quite detailed photos. I just need a second opinion for assurance before buying.

Thanks again all !!


----------



## unoma

bforboyboy said:


> Hi Unoma, I am afraid the link has been removed by the seller after i bought the bag. Can you please check this i am afraid I bought a fake bag.. see more close up photos below. Thanks in advance! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514594
> View attachment 3514595
> View attachment 3514596
> View attachment 3514597


Auth


----------



## unoma

A


pukisp said:


> please look at this bag too
> Item:Celine Medium Classic Box In Black Calfskin BNWT
> Listing Number: 172400395482
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/172400395482
> Comments: Thankyou!!


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

LuVbunny said:


> Thank you Unoma.


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Sorry to post this again but I was a bit confused by the responses to whether or not you believe this bag is authentic. Unoma said it was authentic but lisabmiller said it didn't look right. Should I pass on this bag? Would additional pictures help?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 272436992110
> Seller: frankmbnz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano-/272436992110?#description


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Pgsite said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag...
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box In Camel Calfskin
> Listing Number: 282246620788
> Seller: amazing 1988
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282246620788?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ClarieT said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine luggage leather tote bag in pepples dune
> Listing number: 122215921173
> Seller: tngu6181
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-luggage-leather-tote-bag-in-pebbles-dune-/122215921173?


Fake


----------



## unoma

guoyuhan1220 said:


> Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this red Celine box bag?  Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Item: *Celine Classic box*
> 
> Seller: Carol O
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-celine-cross-body-bag-red-19649871/?tref=category


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tinycaleb said:


> Item: Celine Paris Calfskin Leather Luggage Tote Bag Handbag Black Authentic?
> Listing Number: 252627599235
> Seller: roofer7387
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Paris-Calfskin-Leather-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Handbag-Black-Authentic/252627599235?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39827&meid=29e7fed2a8214dfe9251433c06770951&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=351899756446
> Comments: Seller is not sure of authenticity, do you think it's safe enough to place a bid? Thanks in advance!!!


Fake


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> I'd appreciate help with two Boxes.  Here's the first:
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Black Box
> Listing Number: 172400395482
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...395482?hash=item2823dd44da:g:pKIAAOSwcLxYH2Vc


Auction link not working


----------



## unoma

asterificious said:


> Hi all, please help me with this one,
> 
> Item: Mini Luggage in Dune
> Listing Number: 7675886
> Seller: Brandear Auction (Japanese auction site)
> Link: http://auction.brandear.jp/search/detail/AuctionID/7675886/
> Comments: The website is in Japanese, but they are generally quite reputable reseller and they provide quite detailed photos. I just need a second opinion for assurance before buying.
> 
> Thanks again all !!


Auth


----------



## serenityneow

unoma said:


> Auction link not working



Sorry, trying again - https://www.ebay.com/itm/172400395482


----------



## hedur

Hello authenticators, can you please help with these bags? Thanks so much for your time!

Item: Celine All Soft
Listing Number: 14544142
Seller: E.Deux
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...der-bag-tanblackcreme-14544142/?tref=category

Item: Celine All Soft
Listing Number: 391612364866
Seller: alex_finch84
Link: http://ebay.to/2fzxAKx
Comments: Photo of the serial number, not in the listing...



Item: Celine All Soft
Listing Number: 112190278155
Seller: luxsellerspb
Link: http://ebay.to/2eVdbyt
Comments: Seller has not yet provided a requested photo of the serial number.


----------



## mrslancaster531

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hello!
> Can you authenticate this celine nano for me please?
> Item: celine nano
> Listing Number: 182293171183
> Seller: kzmdcolletion
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/182293171183
> Comments: Seller said it's bought in Hongkong


Hello again everyone! Just want to know if someone can authenticate this. Thank you!!!


----------



## DMPN

lisabmiller said:


> This does not look authentic imho.


Thanks so much for your reply.  So pleased I waited and not bid!


----------



## mrslancaster531

unoma said:


> Fake Nano. Seller sells Fake Celine bags


Thank you unoma! Good thing I didnt buy it. Thanks again!


----------



## Mariiataa

angie_ys said:


> Thank you so much for your help Unoma. Appreciated.


Hey Angie
I bought my bag from *******.com.au too and just worried of it being fake. Since you have yours for a few months can you tell me abit about your bag?


Thank you


----------



## corgis123

Item: Celine Trapeze Gray Taupe Olive
Item #: 15860266
Seller: Diana H.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-gray-taupe-olive-15860266/?tref=closet
Comments: Could you kindly authenticate this trapeze bag ? I really appreciate your help! Thank you very much!


----------



## Mariiataa

Hi everyone

Is it normal for the celine luggage nano tag 
"Celine made in Italy" all in cap? 
Sorry for bad photo but that's the only photo I


----------



## renee758

Hi everyone, could you help me authenticate this bag? Many thanks

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number:*332024329630*
Seller: zeynepe123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Luggage-Nano-Bag/332024329630


----------



## hanasilee

Shiri said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Souris color (mouse grey)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
> Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-grey-leather-tote.html
> Comments: Bought this bag and I am extremely concerned about the serial tag number since it seems very faint and even hard to recognize any letters or numbers with your own bare eyes, let alone with a camera. The store has a 7 day return policy so this matter is quite urgent
> Cheers x


hi Shiri,
Did you find out if the nano is authentic or not? 
I also bought the same bag from ******* and went through a little quality issue, but now it's all resolved, I am now concerned it could be fake.

Thanks,
Hana


----------



## Mariiataa

hanasilee said:


> hi Shiri,
> Did you find out if the nano is authentic or not?
> I also bought the same bag from ******* and went through a little quality issue, but now it's all resolved, I am now concerned it could be fake.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hana



Hey Hana,
i read Unoma's reply to Shiri saying her bag is real.


----------



## miffytoki

Hi! I just wanted to confirm this is authentic. Thank you very much in advance!

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Box Medium Grey NWT
Listing Number: 172367357818
Seller: padit
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172367357818
Comments: I have attached photos of the serial number and the zipper marking.









I also have a question - I have a stingray box bag that I bought from Celine directly, so I know it is authentic, but it doesnt seem to have a serial number. Is that normal? Nevermind! I found it. But I realize that the hardware is different! It has 2 springs instead of just the one!


----------



## bforboyboy

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## pukisp

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag
Item: New Celine Trotteur small brown
listing number : 282248255200
Seller: domdomxc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282248255200

Thankyou so much.


----------



## sleepykitten

Hello, I bought this mini box from overstock.com, but I read that they've sold fakes before, so would really appreciate it if you could help confirm authentication here.






















Please let me know if you need any additional photos, thank you so much[emoji257][emoji1317][emoji4]


----------



## sleepykitten

A few more close up shots






View attachment 3517978



Thank you!


----------



## unoma

sleepykitten said:


> A few more close up shots
> View attachment 3517973
> 
> View attachment 3517974
> 
> View attachment 3517975
> 
> View attachment 3517978
> View attachment 3517977
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

pukisp said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag
> Item: New Celine Trotteur small brown
> listing number : 282248255200
> Seller: domdomxc
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282248255200
> 
> Thankyou so much.


I cant authenticate with 3 photos?


----------



## unoma

bforboyboy said:


> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## unoma

miffytoki said:


> Hi! I just wanted to confirm this is authentic. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Box Medium Grey NWT
> Listing Number: 172367357818
> Seller: padit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172367357818
> Comments: I have attached photos of the serial number and the zipper marking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a question - I have a stingray box bag that I bought from Celine directly, so I know it is authentic, but it doesnt seem to have a serial number. Is that normal? Nevermind! I found it. But I realize that the hardware is different! It has 2 springs instead of just the one!


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

renee758 said:


> Hi everyone, could you help me authenticate this bag? Many thanks
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number:*332024329630*
> Seller: zeynepe123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Luggage-Nano-Bag/332024329630


I want to see enlarge serial number and zipper marking on the zipper head


----------



## unoma

Mariiataa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Is it normal for the celine luggage nano tag
> "Celine made in Italy" all in cap?
> Sorry for bad photo but that's the only photo I
> 
> View attachment 3517499


Auction link and more photos


----------



## unoma

corgis123 said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze Gray Taupe Olive
> Item #: 15860266
> Seller: Diana H.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-gray-taupe-olive-15860266/?tref=closet
> Comments: Could you kindly authenticate this trapeze bag ? I really appreciate your help! Thank you very much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hello again everyone! Just want to know if someone can authenticate this. Thank you!!!


All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hedur said:


> Hello authenticators, can you please help with these bags? Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft
> Listing Number: 14544142
> Seller: E.Deux
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...der-bag-tanblackcreme-14544142/?tref=category
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft
> Listing Number: 391612364866
> Seller: alex_finch84
> Link: http://ebay.to/2fzxAKx
> Comments: Photo of the serial number, not in the listing...
> View attachment 3516952
> 
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft
> Listing Number: 112190278155
> Seller: luxsellerspb
> Link: http://ebay.to/2eVdbyt
> Comments: Seller has not yet provided a requested photo of the serial number.


Post one request at a time to avoid mistakes


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> Sorry, trying again - https://www.ebay.com/itm/172400395482


Auth Box


----------



## hedur

unoma said:


> Post one request at a time to avoid mistakes



Oh, ok sorry about that.

Item: Celine All Soft
Listing Number: 14544142
Seller: E.Deux
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...der-bag-tanblackcreme-14544142/?tref=category

Thank you!


----------



## hedur

Another All Soft...

Item: Celine All Soft
Listing Number: 391612364866
Seller: alex_finch84
Link: http://ebay.to/2fzxAKx
Comments: Photo of the serial number, not in the listing...



Much appreciated!


----------



## serenityneow

serenityneow said:


> And the second:
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Camel Box
> Listing Number: 282246620788
> Seller: amazing1988
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...620788?hash=item41b735a674:g:4WoAAOSwB09YH2i9
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Bumping this request.  Much appreciated, Unoma.  Thanks for your help on the black one too.


----------



## corgis123

unoma said:


> Auth


Awesome! Thank you very much! You are the best


----------



## sleepykitten

unoma said:


> Fake



Oh my gosh, thank you so much Unoma!! I almost thought it was authentic!


----------



## miffytoki

unoma said:


> Auth Box



Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

hedur said:


> Oh, ok sorry about that.
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft
> Listing Number: 14544142
> Seller: E.Deux
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...der-bag-tanblackcreme-14544142/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Aut


hedur said:


> Another All Soft...
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft
> Listing Number: 391612364866
> Seller: alex_finch84
> Link: http://ebay.to/2fzxAKx
> Comments: Photo of the serial number, not in the listing...
> View attachment 3518043
> 
> 
> Much appreciated!


Auth


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> Bumping this request.  Much appreciated, Unoma.  Thanks for your help on the black one too.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## hedur

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you, unoma.  You're a gem!


----------



## Paulinabiancabee

Item: Celine Luggage Tote
Listing number: n/a - Depop 
Seller: xotxlexo
Comments: no receipt but photo of a serial number 

I would be grateful for your thoughts on this one, I haven't owned a Celine bag before so I wouldn't know what to look out for


----------



## doll1e

Item: New Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Pebbled Hammered Black Leather Tote
Listing Number: 232128601866
Seller: looxshop 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232128601866
Comments:

I have received the bag and attached the required photos.


----------



## sleepykitten

sleepykitten said:


> Hello, I bought this mini box from overstock.com, but I read that they've sold fakes before, so would really appreciate it if you could help confirm authentication here.
> 
> View attachment 3517960
> 
> View attachment 3517961
> 
> View attachment 3517962
> 
> View attachment 3517964
> 
> View attachment 3517965
> 
> View attachment 3517966
> 
> View attachment 3517967
> 
> View attachment 3517968
> 
> View attachment 3517969
> 
> View attachment 3517970
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need any additional photos, thank you so much[emoji257][emoji1317][emoji4]


Hi Everyone, just want to warn everyone that this seller also sells via ebay under username "*********", please be aware of designer bags sold by the seller. The seller also sells on overstock.com, where I bought this bag from. Be careful!!


----------



## pukisp

unoma said:


> I cant authenticate with 3 photos?



I'm so sorry, here are more photos I asked from seller
please tell me if you want more pic in which aspect
Thankyou in advance!


----------



## rxgsr

Item: Authentic Celine Phantom For Sale
Listing Number: NIL 
Seller: thisissim 
Link: http://carousell.com/p/32758074
Comments: Pleade help authenticate this celine phantom!


----------



## rxgsr

rxgsr said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom For Sale
> Listing Number: NIL
> Seller: thisissim
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/32758074
> Comments: Pleade help authenticate this celine phantom!


----------



## pursepectives

Item:  CELINE Smooth Calfskin Nubuck Tricolor Nano Luggage Palm
Listing Number: 127029
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nubuck-tricolor-nano-luggage-palm-127029
Comments:
Additional picture of serial number:


----------



## guoyuhan1220

Hi, I bought this box from a private seller.  Could you help me authenticate this Celine classic box!  Very appreciated!


----------



## babychacco

Can someone confirm if this is authentic? It says W-CE7125. I currently have this Medium Luggage Phantom in my possession. The interior is a dark navy/gray?


----------



## Smoothop

babychacco said:


> Can someone confirm if this is authentic? It says W-CE7125. I currently have this Medium Luggage Phantom in my possession. The interior is a dark navy/gray?
> View attachment 3519766
> View attachment 3519770
> View attachment 3519771
> View attachment 3519772


You have to take a photo of the pocket zipper head. If you are not sure what the actual zipper head is that needs to be seen check some of the previous  posts.


----------



## Elolamiss77

Hello, can someone tell me what is the model of the luggage and the year? and the price at which it was sold?
View media item 1166


----------



## babychacco

Smoothop said:


> You have to take a photo of the pocket zipper head. If you are not sure what the actual zipper head is that needs to be seen check some of the previous  posts.



I'm actually more concerned about the date code/serial number...it only has one dash.

This picture on the left is the outer pocket zipper head and the one on the right is the inside pocket. Looks like there is an I or 1?


----------



## zzdizzy

Item: Celine Vintage box bag
Listing Number:
*#479253879*
Seller: BrandNewVintageStore
Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/479253879/celine-vintage-black-box-bag-19701980
Comments: Hello Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## gheaden

Item: Auntentic Céline black leather luggage purse
Listing Number:
*#152308508373*
Seller: hotbabe234
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152308508373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## Mariiataa

unoma said:


> Auction link and more photos



Hi Unoma,
I bought this bag from *******.com.au
I don't have an auction link
Here are few photos hoping you can help me
Please


----------



## MonAmie

Hi 

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? It would be much appreciated 

Item name: Celine Micro Luggage
Item number: 85401065
Seller: Sellers personal name.
Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=85401065

The text is written in Norwegian, but summarized it says that a beige Celine Micro Luggage is for sale. The bag has been gently worn, but has a few unsignificant signs of wear. Which can be seen in the Pictures. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Smoothop

gheaden said:


> Item: Auntentic Céline black leather luggage purse
> Listing Number:
> *#152308508373*
> Seller: hotbabe234
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152308508373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hello Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.


Terrible fake .


----------



## unoma

hedur said:


> Thank you, unoma.  You're a gem!


----------



## unoma

Paulinabiancabee said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Tote
> Listing number: n/a - Depop
> Seller: xotxlexo
> Comments: no receipt but photo of a serial number
> 
> I would be grateful for your thoughts on this one, I haven't owned a Celine bag before so I wouldn't know what to look out for


Fake


----------



## unoma

doll1e said:


> Item: New Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Pebbled Hammered Black Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 232128601866
> Seller: looxshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232128601866
> Comments:
> 
> I have received the bag and attached the required photos.
> 
> View attachment 3518544
> View attachment 3518545
> View attachment 3518546
> View attachment 3518547
> View attachment 3518548
> View attachment 3518549
> View attachment 3518550
> View attachment 3518551
> View attachment 3518552


Auth Micro


----------



## zzdizzy

zzdizzy said:


> Item: Celine Vintage box bag
> Listing Number:
> *#479253879*
> Seller: BrandNewVintageStore
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/479253879/celine-vintage-black-box-bag-19701980
> Comments: Hello Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.



More photos for this listing: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/479253879/celine-vintage-black-box-bag-19701980

https://img1.etsystatic.com/161/0/82488199/icm_fullxfull.106908441_icz2f6109dcs0go88cs8.jpg
https://img1.etsystatic.com/155/0/82488199/icm_fullxfull.106908429_pvc3khqyjy80w8oogw0s.jpg
https://img1.etsystatic.com/150/0/82488199/icm_fullxfull.106908419_rlouco2g0k0cwocks40k.jpg


----------



## unoma

pukisp said:


> View attachment 3518920
> 
> View attachment 3518919
> 
> View attachment 3518917
> 
> View attachment 3518918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, here are more photos I asked from seller
> please tell me if you want more pic in which aspect
> Thankyou in advance!


Need to see clear serial number and include auction link


----------



## unoma

rxgsr said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Phantom For Sale
> Listing Number: NIL
> Seller: thisissim
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/32758074
> Comments: Pleade help authenticate this celine phantom!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pursepectives said:


> Item:  CELINE Smooth Calfskin Nubuck Tricolor Nano Luggage Palm
> Listing Number: 127029
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nubuck-tricolor-nano-luggage-palm-127029
> Comments:
> Additional picture of serial number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519523


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

guoyuhan1220 said:


> Hi, I bought this box from a private seller.  Could you help me authenticate this Celine classic box!  Very appreciated!
> View attachment 3519699
> 
> View attachment 3519700
> View attachment 3519701
> View attachment 3519703
> View attachment 3519702
> View attachment 3519704
> View attachment 3519705
> View attachment 3519706


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

babychacco said:


> Can someone confirm if this is authentic? It says W-CE7125. I currently have this Medium Luggage Phantom in my possession. The interior is a dark navy/gray?
> View attachment 3519766
> View attachment 3519770
> View attachment 3519771
> View attachment 3519772


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

MonAmie said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? It would be much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Celine Micro Luggage
> Item number: 85401065
> Seller: Sellers personal name.
> Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=85401065
> 
> The text is written in Norwegian, but summarized it says that a beige Celine Micro Luggage is for sale. The bag has been gently worn, but has a few unsignificant signs of wear. Which can be seen in the Pictures.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Auth


----------



## unoma

zzdizzy said:


> More photos for this listing: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/479253879/celine-vintage-black-box-bag-19701980
> 
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/161/0/82488199/icm_fullxfull.106908441_icz2f6109dcs0go88cs8.jpg
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/155/0/82488199/icm_fullxfull.106908429_pvc3khqyjy80w8oogw0s.jpg
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/150/0/82488199/icm_fullxfull.106908419_rlouco2g0k0cwocks40k.jpg


Auth Box


----------



## zzdizzy

Thanks very much! You're awesome!


----------



## Smoothop

unoma said:


> Auth Micro


This seller sells fakes...


doll1e said:


> Item: New Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Pebbled Hammered Black Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 232128601866
> Seller: looxshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232128601866
> Comments:
> 
> I have received the bag and attached the required photos.
> 
> View attachment 3518544
> View attachment 3518545
> View attachment 3518546
> View attachment 3518547
> View attachment 3518548
> View attachment 3518549
> View attachment 3518550
> View attachment 3518551
> View attachment 3518552


This seller sells fakes.... can you post a photo of the front pocket zipper head?


----------



## guoyuhan1220

unoma said:


> Auction link?


Sorry unoma, but there is no auction link about this bag.  I just contact her privately through a forum and the bag is at my position now. Could you help me authenticate it through those images?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jizzy

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: - 
Seller: Janice
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-handtasche/555259976-156-3161
Comments: Does this bag even exist? Never seen this colorway...  Thank you!


----------



## babychacco

unoma said:


> Auction link?



It's not an auction...private seller. I have the bag with me and wanted to make sure it was authentic before purchasing. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, 
Could someone please authenticate this bag. Thank you

item: celine box
listing number: 3167075
seller: Monika
link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-classic-en-cuir-celine-argente-3167075.shtml


----------



## AnnaClara95

Dear Unoma,
Would you please authenticate this bag? It is a small black celine trio bag. I bought it at vestiaire collective but im a little bit scared that this is a replica. Would you please have a look? Best regards, Anna


----------



## doll1e

unoma said:


> Auth Micro


Thank you so much!


----------



## ashlie

Jizzy said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Janice
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-handtasche/555259976-156-3161
> Comments: Does this bag even exist? Never seen this colorway...  Thank you!



Yes. This bag does exist. I did a whole reveal thread on it. I'm not an authenticator though so unfortunately cannot confirm if it is authentic. There is a woman selling this bag on eBay for $1050 with $30 shipping. Just incase you want to have two to choose from!! Hth!


----------



## doll1e

Smoothop said:


> This seller sells fakes...
> 
> This seller sells fakes.... can you post a photo of the front pocket zipper head?


----------



## doll1e

Smoothop said:


> This seller sells fakes...
> 
> This seller sells fakes.... can you post a photo of the front pocket zipper head?



Inside pocket zipper:
View attachment 3521585

Outside pocket zipper:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3521586

Main zipper closure:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3521587


----------



## doll1e

doll1e said:


> Item: New Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Pebbled Hammered Black Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 232128601866
> Seller: looxshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232128601866
> Comments:
> 
> I have received the bag and attached the required photos.
> 
> View attachment 3518544
> View attachment 3518545
> View attachment 3518546
> View attachment 3518547
> View attachment 3518548
> View attachment 3518549
> View attachment 3518550
> View attachment 3518551
> View attachment 3518552



Inside pocket zipper:


Outside pocket zipper:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Main closure zipper:


----------



## unoma

doll1e said:


> Inside pocket zipper:
> View attachment 3521606
> 
> Outside pocket zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521607
> 
> Main closure zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521608


Micro is Authentic IMO.
Smoothop you might think the seller might be selling fakes BUT the photos *doll1e* posted imo is Auth. And i have checked the sellers ebay auctions links unfortunately the photos on the auction is not enough to authenticate.


----------



## unoma

AnnaClara95 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Would you please authenticate this bag? It is a small black celine trio bag. I bought it at vestiaire collective but im a little bit scared that this is a replica. Would you please have a look? Best regards, Anna


Pls include auction link and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Jizzy said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Janice
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-handtasche/555259976-156-3161
> Comments: Does this bag even exist? Never seen this colorway...  Thank you!


Not enough photos to authenticate. All imprint, serial number, zipper marking.


----------



## serenityneow

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Here it is.  Thank you.


----------



## AnnaClara95

unoma said:


> Pls include auction link and zipper marking



This is the link: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...io-leather-crossbody-bag-celine-3149276.shtml 
I'll make more photo's tonight.


----------



## jmc3007

Smoothop said:


> This seller sells fakes...
> 
> This seller sells fakes.... can you post a photo of the front pocket zipper head?


Interesting observation, the pics seem to come from different sources and they don't match up.


----------



## Iskuhi

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Hello, dear Unoma,
are you for 100% sure that this Celine is fake? I've talked with owner of this bag and she swears that this bag was bought in Celine store. As an honest seller who never want to deal with fakes, of course,  I've accepted returning of that bag for a full refund. But owner still insist that bag is 100% authentic. It was refreshed and re-dyed with some repair. Could you please take a look one more time, please. I really cherish my seller reputation, so I want to be sure. Thank you very much.


----------



## loveshine

Please help authenticate this trapeze
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-red-11059435/
I have already checked the zipper and both of them have "i" on it. Please let me know if you need to see photos of them


----------



## summerlovinme

Did like to check whether this colour is released for the 2016 F/W season? Intending to buy from a buyer overseas.


----------



## unoma

AnnaClara95 said:


> This is the link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...io-leather-crossbody-bag-celine-3149276.shtml
> I'll make more photo's tonight.


Looks ok but incl zipper marking


----------



## unoma

loveshine said:


> Please help authenticate this trapeze
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-red-11059435/
> I have already checked the zipper and both of them have "i" on it. Please let me know if you need to see photos of them


Need to see zipper making


----------



## ashlie

summerlovinme said:


> Did like to check whether this colour is released for the 2016 F/W season? Intending to buy from a buyer overseas.



You can go online and look at the bags that were released. However, Céline tends to release bags in colors that are not online or that you could even get pictures of. I went on to check and the only thing that comes close to that would be from fall 16 "MINI BELT BAG IN MOSS GREEN SUPERSOFT CALFSKIN" If your skeptical about the authenticity, I would use an authenticity site. Hth.


----------



## summerlovinme

ashlie said:


> You can go online and look at the bags that were released. However, Céline tends to release bags in colors that are not online or that you could even get pictures of. I went on to check and the only thing that comes close to that would be from fall 16 "MINI BELT BAG IN MOSS GREEN SUPERSOFT CALFSKIN" If your skeptical about the authenticity, I would use an authenticity site. Hth.


Thanks a lot! I will drop by a Celine store and ask about the bag then!


----------



## Smoothop

summerlovinme said:


> Thanks a lot! I will drop by a Celine store and ask about the bag then!


I have the winter 2016 Céline Bag Catalogue and as  ashlie says the only colour which looks like the bag you are interested in is 'moss green supersoft' however it is from the A/W2016 collection.


----------



## ashlie

Smoothop said:


> I have the winter 2016 Céline Bag Catalogue and as  ashlie says the only colour which looks like the bag you are interested in is 'moss green supersoft' however it is from the A/W2016 collection.



Your right about season, but online it's under "fall 2016" it's weird lol


----------



## compassrosem

Item: Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 3214886
Seller: GREATEST/Vestiaire 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-belt-leather-tote-celine-3214886.shtml
Comments: Please help Authenticate (:


----------



## serenityneow

serenityneow said:


> Here it is.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521813



Verdict on this zipper marking?  The seller is waiting for a thumbs up or down from me.  Thanks much!


----------



## oh-iknow

Item: Mini Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Jodidays closet
Link: http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/celine-mini-luggage-in-ink-palmelato-leather
Comments: Listing says palmelato leather but photos i've seen of luggage palmelato have smooth leather inside. Please authenticate, thank you!


----------



## julianib

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage bag?
Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 232141984205
Seller: 1991sandiego
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LUGG...b0c9685&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=152314936011
Thank you!


----------



## Jointacccount

Can some advise if this Celine is authentic? The zipper has lampo behind it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Post#9922 seems to have been overlooked. Could you please authenticate if there are enough photos?
Thank you

Hello, 
Could someone please authenticate this bag. Thank you

item: celine box
listing number: 3167075
seller: Monika
link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-classic-en-cuir-celine-argente-3167075.shtml


----------



## AnnaClara95

unoma said:


> Looks ok but incl zipper marking



Hello Unoma! Here are some zipper marking photos. Is it okay if the serial number looks like the one in my older post? On a leather tab in the middle compartiment in stead of stamped in the leather in the zipper corner?


unoma said:


> Pls include auction link and zipper marking



Dear Unoma,

Here are some photo's of the zipper marking. Is it okay if the serial number looks like the one i send you earlier? On a leather tab in the middle compartiment in stead of stamped in the corner nearby the zipper?

Thankyou!
Best regards, Anna


----------



## wangxun0001

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this Celine Box?
Item: Celine Box Black
List number: ??
Seller: hgbagsonline.com


----------



## wangxun0001

More pictures;


----------



## ashlie

Hello all, please remember to follow the authentication format. The lovely authenticators dedicate their time and it's hard to authenticate an item without the proper photos or information.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Hello Guys!
Well, I was kinda saving to get either a Nano Celine or a Mademoiselle Chanel. Both previously used.  Here in my country they are about the same price. However I was not able to say if this Celine was fake or not. This website is from two widely known very rich girls here in Brazil. And this website is where they sell their own stuff.

Item: Celine Yellow Nano Luggage Bag
Link: http://www.pegueibode.com.br/produto/celine-amarela-nano-luggage/

If possible, please help.
And thank you already!
=)


----------



## ashlie

Hello Unoma! I wasn't sure if you were still authenticating semi-private items. There is no longer a link for my purchase as the bag was taken off the site as soon as I purchased it. I've listed the general link below. If you cannot authentic it please let me know and/or have the mod delete my post  Thank you so much in advance!!

Item: Céline luggage Nano Petrol 
Listing number: BRE-00000004
Seller: Selection 
Link: No link available for the specific item in question. (General link to site available. Italist.com)
Comments: I am going to attach the photo below.


----------



## ashlie

ashlie said:


> Hello Unoma! I wasn't sure if you were still authenticating private items. There is no longer a link for my purchase as the bag was taken off the site as soon as I purchased it. If you cannot authentic it please let me know and/or have the mod delete my post  Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: Céline luggage Nano Petrol
> Listing number: BRE-00000004
> Seller: Selection
> Link: No link available for the specific item in question. (General link to site available)
> Comments: I am going to attach the photo below.
> 
> View attachment 3523937
> View attachment 3523938
> View attachment 3523939
> View attachment 3523940
> View attachment 3523941
> View attachment 3523942
> View attachment 3523943
> View attachment 3523944
> View attachment 3523945
> View attachment 3523946



More photos...





View attachment 3523958
View attachment 3523959


----------



## aawat

Hello,

Please can someone authenticate this Celine bag I recently purchased:

Item: Céline blade leather bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Seller on Vestiaire.com
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-blade-leather-handbag-celine-2939923.shtml
Additional comments:

The zippers are "riri" branded
Can't find any leather authentication number (not sure if it's supposed to have one).
Made in Italy sign is all caps "MADE IN ITALY" on the backside of the Celine inner-label
Celine logo doesn't have the accent over the E, but heard this was common in the pre-Philo era?
The item was checked by in house authenticators at Vestiaire. The item was approved and sent to me. I've heard cases of people still receiving fakes from vestiarie even after they have been authenticated so I'm weary.
Thanks in advance!
A


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> Here it is.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521813


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

compassrosem said:


> Item: Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 3214886
> Seller: GREATEST/Vestiaire
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-belt-leather-tote-celine-3214886.shtml
> Comments: Please help Authenticate (:


Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

oh-iknow said:


> Item: Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Jodidays closet
> Link: http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/celine-mini-luggage-in-ink-palmelato-leather
> Comments: Listing says palmelato leather but photos i've seen of luggage palmelato have smooth leather inside. Please authenticate, thank you!


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Post#9922 seems to have been overlooked. Could you please authenticate if there are enough photos?
> Thank you
> 
> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this bag. Thank you
> 
> item: celine box
> listing number: 3167075
> seller: Monika
> link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-classic-en-cuir-celine-argente-3167075.shtml


All imprint serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

AnnaClara95 said:


> Hello Unoma! Here are some zipper marking photos. Is it okay if the serial number looks like the one in my older post? On a leather tab in the middle compartiment in stead of stamped in the leather in the zipper corner?
> 
> 
> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Here are some photo's of the zipper marking. Is it okay if the serial number looks like the one i send you earlier? On a leather tab in the middle compartiment in stead of stamped in the corner nearby the zipper?
> 
> Thankyou!
> Best regards, Anna


I can not enlarge the photos


----------



## unoma

Jointacccount said:


> Can some advise if this Celine is authentic? The zipper has lampo behind it. Thanks in advance!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link BUT....
Bag is a Fake.


----------



## unoma

Jointacccount said:


> Can some advise if this Celine is authentic? The zipper has lampo behind it. Thanks in advance!


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link BUT....
Bag is a Fake.


----------



## unoma

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hello Guys!
> Well, I was kinda saving to get either a Nano Celine or a Mademoiselle Chanel. Both previously used.  Here in my country they are about the same price. However I was not able to say if this Celine was fake or not. This website is from two widely known very rich girls here in Brazil. And this website is where they sell their own stuff.
> 
> Item: Celine Yellow Nano Luggage Bag
> Link: http://www.pegueibode.com.br/produto/celine-amarela-nano-luggage/
> 
> If possible, please help.
> And thank you already!
> =)
> 
> View attachment 3523708
> View attachment 3523709
> View attachment 3523710
> View attachment 3523711
> View attachment 3523712
> View attachment 3523713


Seial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> More photos...
> View attachment 3523947
> View attachment 3523948
> View attachment 3523950
> View attachment 3523951
> View attachment 3523954
> View attachment 3523958
> View attachment 3523959


I need to see serial number not so closed up.


----------



## unoma

julianib said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage bag?
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 232141984205
> Seller: 1991sandiego
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LUGGAGE-MICRO-IN-BLACK-DRUMMED-LEATHER-NEW/232141984205?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39107&meid=da0ebca804954a35ad8d5340ab0c9685&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=152314936011
> Thank you!


After researching, it is a Super Fake.


----------



## ashlie

unoma said:


> I need to see serial number not so closed up.


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> View attachment 3524570


Auth Nano


----------



## ashlie

unoma said:


> Auth Nano



Thank you so much Unoma!!! You had me scared there for a moment. Your the best!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## AnnaClara95

AnnaClara95 said:


> Hello Unoma! Here are some zipper marking photos. Is it okay if the serial number looks like the one in my older post? On a leather tab in the middle compartiment in stead of stamped in the leather in the zipper corner?
> 
> 
> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Here are some photo's of the zipper marking. Is it okay if the serial number looks like the one i send you earlier? On a leather tab in the middle compartiment in stead of stamped in the corner nearby the zipper?
> 
> Thankyou!
> Best regards, Anna




Dear Unoma,
I'll try upload them again!
thank you so much! Best regards, Anna


----------



## AnnaClara95

unoma said:


> I can not enlarge the photos



Dear Unoma, 

Is this one better? 

Best regards, Anna


----------



## serenityneow

unoma said:


> Auth Box


Thanks so much!


----------



## oh-iknow

unoma said:


> Auth Mini


thanks so much unoma! you're the best


----------



## sleepykitten

Hi Unoma, could you please take a look at this one?
Item: Celine Medium Box
Listing Number:311742975720
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4350-authen...975720?hash=item4895544ee8:g:Jm8AAOSwtnpXn95z

TIA


----------



## loveshine

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper making



Please help authenticate this trapeze
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-red-11059435/
Here is additional zipper photos:


----------



## Kaij1201

Hello, could you authenticate this celine for me?
Item: Celine phantom
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: shoko_arbabi(4)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic...ge-In-Black-/332031290361?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## julianib

unoma said:


> After researching, it is a Super Fake.


Thank you!


----------



## julianib

unoma said:


> After researching, it is a Super Fake.


Thank you!


----------



## kitcat

Hello, could someone please help to authenticate these sunglasses for me?  I purchased them and just received a few days ago.
Item: Celine Audrey
Listing Number: 191833731104
Seller: eyeframesdirect
Link: 
m.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Celine-CL-41386-F-S-Audrey-Asian-Fit-LARGE-Sunglasses-EGT70-Burgundy-/191833731104







Thank you!


----------



## laurennguy

Hi Unoma,

Can you help me to authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine small electric blue box bag
Listing number: 222315072947
Seller: kapezzzz
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/2-990-New-Cel...%3A7ce906d41580a5e0a74491bffff2f28a%7Ciid%3A1

Many thanks!!!


----------



## SylwiaL

Good morning Unoma,
I'm wondering abot this bag, is authentic? Can You help me, Please?

Item: Celine Phanton Bag
LN: 6600700092
Seller: majch10
Link: http://allegro.pl/ShowItem2.php?item=6600700092


----------



## SylwiaL




----------



## julianib

Dear Unoma,
Could you please authenticate this Celine Tricolor Micro Luggage bag?
Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Item Number: 5723695
Seller: Penny Lane
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-tricolor-5723695/'
Comment: attached more pictures of the bag'
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 '
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 '


----------



## bgirl78

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Black
Listing number: 148634
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-148634
Comments: Kindly authenticate this Celine bag at your convenience. I believe all photos should be there. Thank you!


----------



## MzAvalanche

Hi! I would really be grateful if one of you could authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage for me.
I won the auction on eBay for what I consider a tiny fraction of the retail price - the seller assured me it's authentic but very old (circa 2010-2011? Not 100% sure) and the leather on the inside is flaking in many places. I'd like to get the inside fixed but I don't want to pay lots of money to fix the handbag in case it's not authentic. To be honest, the main reason I'm worried is that the price I paid seems too good to be true. 

Listing number:  172370529494

Seller: t.perera22

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...KAY6ukywMtDeNQzTxjFsE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

There's a serial number inside one of the flap pockets that reads: S-GA-1029


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> All imprint serial number and zipper marking


Thank you Unoma. I have asked for the additional photos. I will post them when they arrive.


----------



## ofraredevice

Hi all - I'm interested in purchasing this Celine black smooth leather Nano http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...h-Calf-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag/282245029861, but I am concerned that it is fake. The stitching around the front pocket seems to be squared off rather than rounded, which someone once told me was a sign that it is not authentic. Any ideas? If you need more photos to authenticate, please let me know which ones I should request. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rozzy500

Hi there ,   Could you please tell me if this item is authentic? It's a celine phantomhttp://depop.com/stuffforsale/celine-phantom-grey-suede-luggage


----------



## Rozzy500

Hi there ,   Could you please tell me if this item is authentic? It's a celine phantomhttp://depop.com/stuffforsale/celine-phantom-grey-suede-luggage


----------



## ashlie

ashlie said:


> Hello all, please remember to follow the authentication format. The lovely authenticators dedicate their time and it's hard to authenticate an item without the proper photos or information.


----------



## Rozzy500

Kaij1201 said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this celine for me?
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: shoko_arbabi(4)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic...ge-In-Black-/332031290361?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


hi , 
 I really have no idea how to do this or what I'm doing on here so really not sure .x


----------



## Rozzy500

Sorry I'm new to this &have no idea how to work this .x


----------



## sleepykitten

Hi Unoma, one more
Item: CELINE CLASSIC BOX BAG MEDIUM CALFSKIN BROWN LEATHER CONVERTIBLE STRAP SHOULDER
Listing Number: 112212346051
Seller: happyjuju
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112212346051?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!!! You had me scared there for a moment. Your the best!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## unoma

oh-iknow said:


> thanks so much unoma! you're the best


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

AnnaClara95 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Would you please authenticate this bag? It is a small black celine trio bag. I bought it at vestiaire collective but im a little bit scared that this is a replica. Would you please have a look? Best regards, Anna


Auth Trio


----------



## unoma

A


sleepykitten said:


> Hi Unoma, could you please take a look at this one?
> Item: Celine Medium Box
> Listing Number:311742975720
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4350-authen...975720?hash=item4895544ee8:g:Jm8AAOSwtnpXn95z
> 
> TIA


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

loveshine said:


> Please help authenticate this trapeze
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-red-11059435/
> Here is additional zipper photos:



Trapeze is Authentic


----------



## unoma

Kaij1201 said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this celine for me?
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: shoko_arbabi(4)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic...ge-In-Black-/332031290361?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

laurennguy said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine small electric blue box bag
> Listing number: 222315072947
> Seller: kapezzzz
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/2-990-New-Celine-Box-Small-Classic-Shoulder-Bag-sample-Blue-Electric-leather-/222315072947?hash=item33c302cdb3:g:cqYAAOSwPCVYAipD&_trkparms=pageci%3A621d804d-ae61-11e6-8a87-74dbd180cb31%7Cparentrq%3A7ce906d41580a5e0a74491bffff2f28a%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Many thanks!!!


I would pass


----------



## unoma

SylwiaL said:


> View attachment 3525814
> View attachment 3525815


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

julianib said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Could you please authenticate this Celine Tricolor Micro Luggage bag?
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Item Number: 5723695
> Seller: Penny Lane
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-tricolor-5723695/'
> Comment: attached more pictures of the bag'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526161
> 
> View attachment 3526161
> View attachment 3526162
> View attachment 3526182
> 
> View attachment 3526186
> View attachment 3526188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526189
> View attachment 3526190
> View attachment 3526191
> View attachment 3526192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

A


bgirl78 said:


> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Black
> Listing number: 148634
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-148634
> Comments: Kindly authenticate this Celine bag at your convenience. I believe all photos should be there. Thank you!


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

MzAvalanche said:


> Hi! I would really be grateful if one of you could authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage for me.
> I won the auction on eBay for what I consider a tiny fraction of the retail price - the seller assured me it's authentic but very old (circa 2010-2011? Not 100% sure) and the leather on the inside is flaking in many places. I'd like to get the inside fixed but I don't want to pay lots of money to fix the handbag in case it's not authentic. To be honest, the main reason I'm worried is that the price I paid seems too good to be true.
> 
> Listing number:  172370529494
> 
> Seller: t.perera22
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Handbag-In-Black-Suede-And-Calfskin-Leather-/172370529494?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=B3wIxAKAY6ukywMtDeNQzTxjFsE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> There's a serial number inside one of the flap pockets that reads: S-GA-1029


Fake


----------



## unoma

ofraredevice said:


> Hi all - I'm interested in purchasing this Celine black smooth leather Nano http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...h-Calf-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag/282245029861, but I am concerned that it is fake. The stitching around the front pocket seems to be squared off rather than rounded, which someone once told me was a sign that it is not authentic. Any ideas? If you need more photos to authenticate, please let me know which ones I should request.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## julianib

unoma said:


> Auth Micro


Thanks, Unoma!


----------



## gheaden

Smoothop said:


> Terrible fake .


Thank you


----------



## starberrygin

Please authenticate for me, thank you so much for your time!

Item:  Celine Luggage Nano
Listing Number: *Item #:* 144211
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-144211
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## ofraredevice

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake


WOW, thank you so much! How did you know so quickly?!


----------



## aphrodite88

Hello, could you please take a look at this one?

Item :  CELINE Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Souris
Listing Number : 145979
Seller : Fashionphille
link : http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-145979

thank you so so much!


----------



## sleepykitten

unoma said:


> A
> 
> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma,

Seller just sent me the requested details:





Thank you!


----------



## renee758

Dear Unoma, could you please take a look at this nano? Thank you so much and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## aphrodite88

Hello, could you please take a look at this one?

Item : CELINE Nubuck Smooth Calfskin Micro Tricolor Luggage Chartreuse
Listing Number : 142986
Seller : Fashionphille
link :  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-smooth-calfskin-micro-tricolor-luggage-chartreuse-142986

thank you so so much!


----------



## allofthebags

Hi Unoma,
Could you please authenticate the following?
Item: Celine Black Drummed leather Nano 
Seller: *******
link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-black-grained-leather-tote.html

Thanks so much


----------



## allofthebags

And one more pic


----------



## AnnaClara95

unoma said:


> Auth Trio


Dear Unoma, 
Thank you SO SO much!!   I couldn't be happier! 
Best regards, Anna


----------



## pukisp

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag please.

Item : Classic Authentic Medium Grey Celine Box Bag
Listing Number : 262731842939
Seller : buyersellertrader123
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/262731842939 
comment : asked for zipper marking and serial number i'll post when i've received it

Thankyou for your time.


----------



## CharlLV

Hi!
This is my first venture into buying a Celine so have no idea what to look for. Can you authenticate this please? Seller says they are not sure -

Item : Celine Black Large Nano Bag W/dust Bag
 Listing Number : 132009158698
Seller : julie66cream
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132009158698?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kleoklod

Hello, would you be able to tell me if this is authentic ?
Item: Celine monogram bucket bag
Listing Number: 3190067
Seller: Kelvin's Selector
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/brown-handbag-celine-3190067.shtml
Comments: Thank you


----------



## unoma

julianib said:


> Thanks, Unoma!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

starberrygin said:


> Please authenticate for me, thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Item:  Celine Luggage Nano
> Listing Number: *Item #:* 144211
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-144211
> Comments: Thanks!


Would like to see serial number but looks OK.


----------



## unoma

ofraredevice said:


> WOW, thank you so much! How did you know so quickly?!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

aphrodite88 said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one?
> 
> Item :  CELINE Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Souris
> Listing Number : 145979
> Seller : Fashionphille
> link : http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-145979
> 
> thank you so so much!


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

sleepykitten said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Seller just sent me the requested details:
> View attachment 3529047
> 
> View attachment 3529048
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

renee758 said:


> Dear Unoma, could you please take a look at this nano? Thank you so much and happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529070
> View attachment 3529071
> View attachment 3529073


Auction Link


----------



## unoma

aphrodite88 said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one?
> 
> Item : CELINE Nubuck Smooth Calfskin Micro Tricolor Luggage Chartreuse
> Listing Number : 142986
> Seller : Fashionphille
> link :  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-smooth-calfskin-micro-tricolor-luggage-chartreuse-142986
> 
> thank you so so much!


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

aphrodite88 said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one?
> 
> Item : CELINE Nubuck Smooth Calfskin Micro Tricolor Luggage Chartreuse
> Listing Number : 142986
> Seller : Fashionphille
> link :  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-nubuck-smooth-calfskin-micro-tricolor-luggage-chartreuse-142986
> 
> thank you so so much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

AnnaClara95 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Thank you SO SO much!!   I couldn't be happier!
> Best regards, Anna


----------



## unoma

pukisp said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Item : Classic Authentic Medium Grey Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number : 262731842939
> Seller : buyersellertrader123
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/262731842939
> comment : asked for zipper marking and serial number i'll post when i've received it
> 
> Thankyou for your time.


Fake Box


----------



## unoma

CharlLV said:


> Hi!
> This is my first venture into buying a Celine so have no idea what to look for. Can you authenticate this please? Seller says they are not sure -
> 
> Item : Celine Black Large Nano Bag W/dust Bag
> Listing Number : 132009158698
> Seller : julie66cream
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132009158698?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Fake. It isnt a Nano


----------



## unoma

Kleoklod said:


> Hello, would you be able to tell me if this is authentic ?
> Item: Celine monogram bucket bag
> Listing Number: 3190067
> Seller: Kelvin's Selector
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/brown-handbag-celine-3190067.shtml
> Comments: Thank you


Ask for serial number inside imprint


----------



## Kleoklod

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number inside imprint



I will, thank you for a quick reply


----------



## Kleoklod

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number inside imprint



Apparently, vintage Celine bags don't have serial numbers ???


----------



## christinexo

Hello,

Is this bag authentic?

Item:  Celine Micro Luggage 

Listing: 133517

Seller: fashion Phil's

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-133517

Thanks!!


----------



## Stacy31

Can someone please authenticate? Thank you!

Item: Celine small cabas phantom tote with belt~ taupe
Listing Number: 262730833524
Seller: designerguys
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262730833524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

christinexo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item:  Celine Micro Luggage
> 
> Listing: 133517
> 
> Seller: fashion Phil's
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-133517
> 
> Thanks!!


Auth


----------



## gottagocouture

Please can somebody help me out with this one?

Item: Celine mini belt bag
Listing Number: 122237941713
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MINI...%3A97afbb441580a5e0d67cb848ffed63bb%7Ciid%3A9
Comments: seller has one after another for sale.. has perfect feedback though.

Thanks!!


----------



## renee758

Here is the link. Actually I just got the bag but still want it to be authenticated (since I can not read the Turkish language in the invoice). Thank you so much for your precious time.

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Luggage-Nano-Bag-Authentic-Celine-Store-Invoice-Attached-/332024329630?nma=true&si=0GtoW3KmaD89YAWH2TJxnKDps1A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



unoma said:


> Auction Link





renee758 said:


> Dear Unoma, could you please take a look at this nano? Thank you so much and happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529070
> View attachment 3529071
> View attachment 3529073


----------



## allofthebags

Hi Unoma,
Could you please look at my post at * #10015 *& *10016 *(Celine Nano Drummed Black)
I think it was missed.
Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## ninimil

Hi, would someone please authenticate?  Thank you!

Item: Celine mini belt bag
Listing Number: 262732140634 
Seller: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...140634?hash=item3d2c0e505a:g:gV8AAOSw5cNYNkT1
Comment:


----------



## luciascarrot

Hello, could you please take a look at this one? thank you very much!

Item: Celine classic box
Listing Number: bought at ****** 
Seller: ******
Link: once the item is sold out, the link disappear too..
here's one that is not sold out yet
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-navy-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6330.html

Comments:
View media item 1259View media item 1260View media item 1261View media item 1262View media item 1263View media item 1264View media item 1265View media item 1271View media item 1266View media item 1267View media item 1268View media item 1269View media item 1270


----------



## Kaij1201

Could you authenticate this celine for me please?
Item: Celine phantom
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: iconocloset(312)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phanto...%3Aa205b2bb1580a606378efa2cffedd5e6%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## gottagocouture

gottagocouture said:


> Please can somebody help me out with this one?
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt bag
> Listing Number: 122237941713
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-BLACK-SAC-PURSE-TASCHE-BOLSO-/122237941713?hash=item1c75f2f7d1:g:emsAAOSwA3dYLzkq&_trkparms=pageci%3A54064c6d-b277-11e6-b6e6-005056b688e7%7Cparentrq%3A97afbb441580a5e0d67cb848ffed63bb%7Ciid%3A9
> Comments: seller has one after another for sale.. has perfect feedback though.
> 
> Thanks!!



Bag now received, pics below. Please can somebody help me with this?


----------



## Avee

Kindly authenticate this Celine please. Thank you.

Item: Celine Luggage Micro Black and White
Listing Number: 282262296334
Seller: lvtreasures
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...296334?hash=item41b824d70e:g:AVIAAOSwHsRYElLC


----------



## Teapot000

Please authenticate this Celine trapeze bought from fashionphile. Thank you in advance. 

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-souris-83469


----------



## starberrygin

unoma said:


> Would like to see serial number but looks OK.



Thank so much Unoma!  I've attached a photo of the tag.  Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## bcro

Hi! Is this authentic? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Black...440070?hash=item1a1ad6e2c6:g:aBgAAOSwLpdW8-HV


----------



## glory73

halo
Could you kindly authenticate this CELINE Orage Calf Skin Luggage Medium Phantom Shopper ?
Item:r55249 Auth CELINE Orage Calf Skin Luggage Medium Phantom Shopper Hand Bg
Listing Number:232121594143
Seller:yuko0702
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/r55249-Auth...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:here at the celine store they said that they have different stitches. this item is having more long and big stitches than the store have here.


----------



## pursepectives

Thanks so much for your help last time, but found another nano that caught my eye.

Item: 
*CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Indigo*

Listing Number: 137563
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-137563


----------



## Anisa98

Hi can someone authenticate this bag for me please. 
Celine Luggage Tote 
Seller: theholt12
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Celin...127267?hash=item2ef80d75a3:g:5s4AAOSwux5YMCDF

THANK YOU !!!


----------



## LJ78

Can someone please authenticate this Celine Trio bag? I bought it at a pop up store in New York City.  Thanks!


----------



## Kaij1201

Could you authenticate this celine for me please?
Item: Celine phantom
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: mckennaco
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BLACK-FRIDAY-SALE-Authentic-Celine-phantom-58196480620ff7f8920410bd
Also here go more pictures


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Hello, would you be so kind to please authenticate this Celine nano for me? Thank you 

Item: Celine nano pebbled leather

Listing number: unknown

Seller: Luxyland

Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m645407003/

Comments: The seller says this color is Dune, is that correct? 

Thanks again


----------



## SylwiaL

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake


Thank You Unoma!


----------



## anr_28

Hi, can anyone authenticate this Small Tie Tote? 

It's posted on Bag Borrow Steal
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/83254/3315/2190875&posRow=9&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## baggrl

Item: CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Black
Listing Number: 149694
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-149694
Comments: Thank you.


----------



## Papillion603

I think I may have bought a fake Celine 

Check out the inside.... typically don't they not have the additional leather on the inside? Thank goodness for the return policy! 

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-137563


----------



## Elenaneedsbags

pursepectives said:


> Thanks so much for your help last time, but found another nano that caught my eye.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Indigo*
> 
> Listing Number: 137563
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-137563


Probably it's only me. But I heard all Celine luggage bags have vintage style hardware.


----------



## ashlie

Papillion603 said:


> I think I may have bought a fake Celine
> 
> Check out the inside.... typically don't they not have the additional leather on the inside? Thank goodness for the return policy!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-137563



What "additional leather" are you referring to?


----------



## Papillion603

I found this on "theasianprincess.com" ; I also  wasn't sure about the hardware?




ashlie said:


> What "additional leather" are you referring to?


----------



## Papillion603

Elenaneedsbags said:


> Probably it's only me. But I heard all Celine luggage bags have vintage style hardware.




I ended up purchasing that bag and then found this thread only after I read that some bags on fashionphile end up being fake.... small world but now I'm concerned. Elenaneedsbags what about the hardware makes you concerned


----------



## Papillion603

Papillion603 said:


> View attachment 3534085
> View attachment 3534084
> 
> I found this on "theasianprincess.com" ; I also  wasn't sure about the hardware?



See photo above; the gold hardware is the bag I purchased. The top left is the fake and the bottom right is the authentic bag. I can't tell if it's rounded or not. Elenaneedsbags is this what you were referring to?


----------



## ashlie

Papillion603 said:


> View attachment 3534085
> View attachment 3534084
> 
> I found this on "theasianprincess.com" ; I also  wasn't sure about the hardware?



I totally misunderstood your question but I would wait for the authenticators to give you an answer so you can return it/not return it.


----------



## joumane

Hi
Can you please help me to atuhenticate this bag?Thanks 
Model:  Celine Luggage
Link :https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sac-a-main/25698434-sac-luggage-celine-paris


----------



## cyrill

Can someone helps me authenticate this celine box? Thank you so much!


----------



## nashpoo

Hi! If someone could please please authenticate this? I think I made a mistake buying it. 
Item:  *Celine Phantom Beige Croc Stamped *
Listing Number: *152334767562*
Seller: * mcherch*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/152334767562?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The serial tag looks sketchy to me. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Teapot000

Celine trapeze


----------



## Teapot000

Can anyone please help? I recently bought a Celine trapeze from fashionphile and everything seems authentic except that the inside zipper doesn't have an "I" or "8". Do all Celine inside zippers come with this and if it's not present does this mean the purse is fake? 

Example of what I've read is supposed to be on the zipper:





Thank you for help!!!


----------



## Susan Santarpia

Can you please tell me if either of these are authentic?  Thank you so much!! https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-nano-smooth-calf-luggage-satchel-black-20029998/ http://www.malleries.com/celine-tri-color-luggage-nano-tote-crossbody-bag-new-i-256196-s-2650.html


----------



## unoma

Kleoklod said:


> I will, thank you for a quick reply


Ok


----------



## unoma

Kleoklod said:


> Apparently, vintage Celine bags don't have serial numbers ???


Yes it does.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...958827?hash=item2119c060ab:g:~vsAAOSw5cNYFw1J


----------



## unoma

christinexo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item:  Celine Micro Luggage
> 
> Listing: 133517
> 
> Seller: fashion Phil's
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-133517
> 
> Thanks!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Teapot000 said:


> Can anyone please help? I recently bought a Celine trapeze from fashionphile and everything seems authentic except that the inside zipper doesn't have an "I" or "8". Do all Celine inside zippers come with this and if it's not present does this mean the purse is fake?
> 
> Example of what I've read is supposed to be on the zipper:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535678
> 
> 
> Thank you for help!!!


Post auction link and photos of the bag you received


----------



## unoma

Stacy31 said:


> Can someone please authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine small cabas phantom tote with belt~ taupe
> Listing Number: 262730833524
> Seller: designerguys
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262730833524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

gottagocouture said:


> Please can somebody help me out with this one?
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt bag
> Listing Number: 122237941713
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-BLACK-SAC-PURSE-TASCHE-BOLSO-/122237941713?hash=item1c75f2f7d1:g:emsAAOSwA3dYLzkq&_trkparms=pageci%3A54064c6d-b277-11e6-b6e6-005056b688e7%7Cparentrq%3A97afbb441580a5e0d67cb848ffed63bb%7Ciid%3A9
> Comments: seller has one after another for sale.. has perfect feedback though.
> 
> Thanks!!


Fake Belt


----------



## unoma

renee758 said:


> Here is the link. Actually I just got the bag but still want it to be authenticated (since I can not read the Turkish language in the invoice). Thank you so much for your precious time.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Luggage-Nano-Bag-Authentic-Celine-Store-Invoice-Attached-/332024329630?nma=true&si=0GtoW3KmaD89YAWH2TJxnKDps1A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

allofthebags said:


> And one more pic
> 
> View attachment 3529240


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ninimil said:


> Hi, would someone please authenticate?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt bag
> Listing Number: 262732140634
> Seller: buyersellertrader123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...140634?hash=item3d2c0e505a:g:gV8AAOSw5cNYNkT1
> Comment:


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

luciascarrot said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one? thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Celine classic box
> Listing Number: bought at ******
> Seller: ******
> Link: once the item is sold out, the link disappear too..
> here's one that is not sold out yet
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-navy-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6330.html
> 
> Comments:
> View media item 1259View media item 1260View media item 1261View media item 1262View media item 1263View media item 1264View media item 1265View media item 1271View media item 1266View media item 1267View media item 1268View media item 1269View media item 1270


Box is Auth


----------



## unoma

allofthebags said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Could you please look at my post at * #10015 *& *10016 *(Celine Nano Drummed Black)
> I think it was missed.
> Many thanks in advance for your help


Nano is a Super Fake


----------



## unoma

Kaij1201 said:


> Could you authenticate this celine for me please?
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: iconocloset(312)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Black-100-Authentic-Genuine-Leather-Made-In-Italy-/322297225268?hash=item4b0a696034:g:muEAAOSw8w1YBQbR&_trkparms=pageci%3A1219a7eb-b40b-11e6-b403-74dbd18079bf%7Cparentrq%3Aa205b2bb1580a606378efa2cffedd5e6%7Ciid%3A2


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

gottagocouture said:


> Bag now received, pics below. Please can somebody help me with this?


Belt is a Super Fake


----------



## unoma

Avee said:


> Kindly authenticate this Celine please. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Micro Black and White
> Listing Number: 282262296334
> Seller: lvtreasures
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...296334?hash=item41b824d70e:g:AVIAAOSwHsRYElLC


Micro is Auth


----------



## unoma

Teapot000 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine trapeze bought from fashionphile. Thank you in advance.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-souris-83469


Pls next time use the correct format. Trapeze is Auth


----------



## unoma

starberrygin said:


> Thank so much Unoma!  I've attached a photo of the tag.  Have a wonderful weekend


I need to see more photos of your bag. I have some doubt. Please post photos of the bag you received


----------



## unoma

bcro said:


> Hi! Is this authentic? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Black...440070?hash=item1a1ad6e2c6:g:aBgAAOSwLpdW8-HV


Pls use the correct format and repost your request


----------



## unoma

glory73 said:


> halo
> Could you kindly authenticate this CELINE Orage Calf Skin Luggage Medium Phantom Shopper ?
> Item:r55249 Auth CELINE Orage Calf Skin Luggage Medium Phantom Shopper Hand Bg
> Listing Number:232121594143
> Seller:yuko0702
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/r55249-Auth-CELINE-Orage-Calf-Skin-Luggage-Medium-Phantom-Shopper-Hand-Bg-/232121594143?nma=true&si=jHD%2FA6PJDlRFtBcdzECIThZWy5E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:here at the celine store they said that they have different stitches. this item is having more long and big stitches than the store have here.


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

pursepectives said:


> Thanks so much for your help last time, but found another nano that caught my eye.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Indigo*
> 
> Listing Number: 137563
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-137563


I would like to see clear photos of serial number.


----------



## unoma

Anisa98 said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this bag for me please.
> Celine Luggage Tote
> Seller: theholt12
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Celin...127267?hash=item2ef80d75a3:g:5s4AAOSwux5YMCDF
> 
> THANK YOU !!!


It is a Fake and receipt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Kaij1201 said:


> View attachment 3532694
> View attachment 3532693
> View attachment 3532692
> View attachment 3532691
> View attachment 3532690
> View attachment 3532689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you authenticate this celine for me please?
> Item: Celine phantom
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: mckennaco
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BLACK-FRIDAY-SALE-Authentic-Celine-phantom-58196480620ff7f8920410bd
> Also here go more pictures


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Hello, would you be so kind to please authenticate this Celine nano for me? Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine nano pebbled leather
> 
> Listing number: unknown
> 
> Seller: Luxyland
> 
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m645407003/
> 
> Comments: The seller says this color is Dune, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks again


Photos are too small


----------



## unoma

B


SylwiaL said:


> Thank You Unoma!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

anr_28 said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this Small Tie Tote?
> 
> It's posted on Bag Borrow Steal
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/83254/3315/2190875&posRow=9&posCol=2&page=1


Auth


----------



## unoma

baggrl said:


> Item: CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Black
> Listing Number: 149694
> Seller: Fashionphile.com
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-149694
> Comments: Thank you.


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

joumane said:


> Hi
> Can you please help me to atuhenticate this bag?Thanks
> Model:  Celine Luggage
> Link :https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sac-a-main/25698434-sac-luggage-celine-paris


Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

cyrill said:


> Can someone helps me authenticate this celine box? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3534947
> View attachment 3534967
> View attachment 3534971
> View attachment 3534972
> View attachment 3534973
> View attachment 3534974
> View attachment 3534975


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

nashpoo said:


> Hi! If someone could please please authenticate this? I think I made a mistake buying it.
> Item:  *Celine Phantom Beige Croc Stamped *
> Listing Number: *152334767562*
> Seller: * mcherch*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/152334767562?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The serial tag looks sketchy to me. Thank you so much for your time!


Fake


----------



## pursepectives

pursepectives said:


> Thanks so much for your help last time, but found another nano that caught my eye.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Indigo*
> 
> Listing Number: 137563
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-137563





unoma said:


> I would like to see clear photos of serial number.





Hope this helps! It's a little blurry but the best my phone can do.


----------



## cyrill

unoma said:


> Auction link?


The bag is already in my possession, if you need more photos please tell me which one and I will upload it for you. I'm new at this authentication things so I don't know which part it is to determine.


----------



## Mariiataa

unoma said:


> Nano is a Super Fake


Hi Unoma,

Can you please have a look at my bag - you missed the post #9903 on page 661.
I also purchased from ******* and now doubting that it is not authentic.

Thank you


----------



## Teapot000

Thank you so much unoma for authenticating. Sorry for the following the correct format, next time I will. Have a great day!!!


----------



## piggydoll

Item: Celine Phantom Taupe
Listing Number: Instagram 
Seller: m10watch
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BNcSvaCAT_H/?taken-by=m10watch&hl=en
Comments: Can you please kindly authenticate this item. Thank you !!


----------



## baggrl

Thank you.


----------



## joumane

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## alee92

Could someone please authenticate? Trying to purchase my first ever celine! Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 252660147005
Seller: bullock1983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celine...147005?hash=item3ad3b7e33d:g:-CUAAOSwEzxYPG2X
Comments:


----------



## alee92

Could someone please authenticate? Trying to purchase my first ever celine! Thank you!

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 262742111627
Seller: orangeboxaddict
Link: hhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Hard-to-Find-4550-/262742111627?hash=item3d2ca6758b:g:rlIAAOSwcUBYPvC5
Comments:


----------



## mamademi

Hi can you please help me authenticate this bag? I just got it and it looks ok to me but came on here and mighty scared I may have forked out so much for something that isn't real. Thank you!
Item- Celine black croc embossed leather
Listing number: NA
Seller:Kitty Butler- http://kittybutlerltd.com/
Link:https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/80114/celine-black-croc-embossed-leather-phantom-luggage


----------



## unoma

mamademi said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this bag? I just got it and it looks ok to me but came on here and mighty scared I may have forked out so much for something that isn't real. Thank you!
> Item- Celine black croc embossed leather
> Listing number: NA
> Seller:Kitty Butler- http://kittybutlerltd.com/
> Link:https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/80114/celine-black-croc-embossed-leather-phantom-luggage


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

alee92 said:


> Could someone please authenticate? Trying to purchase my first ever celine! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 262742111627
> Seller: orangeboxaddict
> Link: hhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Hard-to-Find-4550-/262742111627?hash=item3d2ca6758b:g:rlIAAOSwcUBYPvC5
> Comments:


Ask for serial number and zipper marking.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...111627?hash=item3d2ca6758b:g:rlIAAOSwcUBYPvC5


----------



## unoma

alee92 said:


> Could someone please authenticate? Trying to purchase my first ever celine! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 252660147005
> Seller: bullock1983
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celine...147005?hash=item3ad3b7e33d:g:-CUAAOSwEzxYPG2X
> Comments:


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

joumane said:


> Thank you so much !!!


----------



## unoma

baggrl said:


> Thank you.


----------



## unoma

piggydoll said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Taupe
> Listing Number: Instagram
> Seller: m10watch
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BNcSvaCAT_H/?taken-by=m10watch&hl=en
> Comments: Can you please kindly authenticate this item. Thank you !!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Teapot000 said:


> Thank you so much unoma for authenticating. Sorry for the following the correct format, next time I will. Have a great day!!!


----------



## mamademi

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake


Thank you Unoma. This is so helpful. You saved me from theft of £1k.


----------



## pursepectives

pursepectives said:


> Thanks so much for your help last time, but found another nano that caught my eye.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Indigo*
> 
> Listing Number: 137563
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-137563





unoma said:


> I would like to see clear photos of serial number.





Hope this helps! It's a little blurry but the best my phone can do.

Hey unoma, just reposting this in case you missed it. Let me know if you need better photos, thanks.


----------



## alee92

Hi Unoma,

I asked for zipper and serial number pictures and they included extra pictures to the listing. However, she couldn't see the serial number to discern it or take a picture. Is it possible to authenticate without it? Thank you!

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 262742111627
Seller: orangeboxaddict
Link: hhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Hard-to-Find-4550-/262742111627?hash=item3d2ca6758b:g:rlIAAOSwcUBYPvC5


----------



## DianneDC

Hello Authenticator. Please help me with authenticating the following item listed on ebay:
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Smooth Calfskin Leather Black
Listing Number: 172323153062 (ebay)
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...44445&clkid=905285919436781865&_qi=RTM2247626
Comment: The seller has another nano in orange colour and it looks fake, so now I am doubting the authenticity of this black nano, which I am particularly interested in.
Thank you! -Dianne


----------



## piggydoll

Thank you so much unoma for authenticating it !!!


----------



## allofthebags

unoma said:


> Nano is a Super Fake


thank you Unoma!


----------



## alee92

Update: hi Unoma the seller said the serial number is U- LA- 0196.

]Hi Unoma,

I asked for zipper and serial number pictures and they included extra pictures to the listing. However, she couldn't see the serial number to discern it or take a picture. Is it possible to authenticate without it? Thank you!

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 262742111627
Seller: orangeboxaddict
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...3Acb60dc7f1580a2a2388b5abdffe44678%7Ciid%3A19


----------



## alee92

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...3Acb60dc7f1580a2a2388b5abdffe44678%7Ciid%3A19


----------



## luciascarrot

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Thank you very much Unoma, I have some concern on the clip of Celine box, did they just updated the hardware of the clip? I have another box that purchased from boutique the end of last year, the bottom of the clip looks like this.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The one I got right now, I just looked at it yesterday, the bottom looks like this


for your reference, I'm in the post #10080


----------



## luciascarrot

I also got a email from celine customer service ....I feel so sad.....


----------



## DianneDC

Hello authenticator. Please help me with authenticating this item:
Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Orange, Smooth Leather
Listing: 162171643817
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...643817?hash=item25c22ee7a9:g:BC8AAOSw0UdXs5le
Comment: I am doubting the authenticity as the "Celine" logo on the strap closure is not in the proper direction, also, lining is fabric instead of similar material and colour as exterior. Thank you!


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Hello can you please authentic this Celine nano?

Item: Celine luggage nano drummed leather in Dune.

Listing number: 172408137567

Seller: cocoluxe36

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-CELI...%3Acff817c31580a6228613e6ebffe6a8fc%7Ciid%3A7

Thank you


----------



## Smoothop

luciascarrot said:


> I also got a email from celine customer service ....I feel so sad.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539334


Can you post the zipper head from the inside pocket? Serial number too...which is in the pocket down the left hand side embossed into the leather.


----------



## luciascarrot

Smoothop said:


> Can you post the zipper head from the inside pocket? Serial number too...which is in the pocket down the left hand side embossed into the leather.


View media item 1266


----------



## renee758

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Attached please find the pics of zipper marking. Thank you again for your help. Happy holidays!


----------



## kdoll143

Is this Celine authentic please help


----------



## starberrygin

unoma said:


> I need to see more photos of your bag. I have some doubt. Please post photos of the bag you received


Thanks, Unoma!  Please see attached, and please let me know if you need additional photos!


----------



## Katebag

Hi Dear , can someone can help me to authenticate this beautiful belt bag
Seller: ashley
Link:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/belt-leather-handbag-celine-3287925.shtml


----------



## chanjlj

Pls kindly authenticate this bag:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282269969053?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
celine bag
larsand0
282269969053
Additional photos:
http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/Celine Luggage

Many thanks
x


----------



## Celineloverer

Please authenticate this bag, thank you.
Item: Celine box bag in Tan
Listing Number: do not have a listing number
Seller: hgbagsonline.com
Link: https://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-yellow-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6334.html
Comments: the item is a short pre-order and already sold out, so I cannot find the original link, please view the link for the one in stock,
The things that concern me is the inner side of the bags is softer than my other box bag, and the zipper head doesn't have the I or 1 on it.


----------



## Celineloverer

Celineloverer said:


> Please authenticate this bag, thank you.
> Item: Celine box bag in Tan
> Listing Number: do not have a listing number
> Seller: hgbagsonline.com
> Link: https://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-yellow-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6334.html
> Comments: the item is a short pre-order and already sold out, so I cannot find the original link, please view the link for the one in stock,
> View attachment 3540949
> View attachment 3540950
> View attachment 3540951
> View attachment 3540952
> View attachment 3540953
> View attachment 3540955
> View attachment 3540956
> View attachment 3540957
> View attachment 3540958
> View attachment 3540962


----------



## cocoang

Hello,
Please help me with authenticating this bag.

 Item: Celine Box Bag, Orange color
Listing: 322346475777
Seller: gilberbiamb-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## Sarachow

unoma said:


> Box is Auth


Hi Unoma, just a quick question, regarding the classic box, do you know why some zippers number is I and some is 3? Thank you.


----------



## Cassandra Calito

Hi!  Can you please help me authenticate this Celine?

Item: Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: 20232887
Seller: Authentic Lover
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-dark-gray-20232887/

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Cassandra Calito

Sorry for the multiple posts!  Looking to buy sister bags   Please authenticate the below as well!

Item: Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: 20162165
Seller: Caroline F
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-20162165/?tref=closet

Thank you!!!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! I read somewhere that an authentic Phantom luggage, or luggage whatsoever, never has stitching across the bottom. Is that true or are there any exceptions? Because I've seen a lot of "authentic" Phantom's with that kind of bottom.

Here is one that is guaranteed authentic by Vestiaire Collective themselves (by that means they have inspected the bag already and it's not sold from a private seller):

Item: Celine Luggage Phantom
Listing:
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-phantom-leather-handbag-celine-3318806.shtml




Thank you for your help!


----------



## Heylindaa

Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks 

Item: celine belt bag
Listing Number: 201733006481
Seller: the.lady.love
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Celin...%3Add9d728a1580a62293a90041ffe19370%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## unoma

mamademi said:


> Thank you Unoma. This is so helpful. You saved me from theft of £1k.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

pursepectives said:


> View attachment 3537965
> 
> Hope this helps! It's a little blurry but the best my phone can do.
> 
> Hey unoma, just reposting this in case you missed it. Let me know if you need better photos, thanks.


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

alee92 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I asked for zipper and serial number pictures and they included extra pictures to the listing. However, she couldn't see the serial number to discern it or take a picture. Is it possible to authenticate without it? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 262742111627
> Seller: orangeboxaddict
> Link: hhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Hard-to-Find-4550-/262742111627?hash=item3d2ca6758b:g:rlIAAOSwcUBYPvC5


The Link you provided is for a Black Nano and the listing number, auction has been removed


----------



## unoma

DianneDC said:


> Hello Authenticator. Please help me with authenticating the following item listed on ebay:
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Smooth Calfskin Leather Black
> Listing Number: 172323153062 (ebay)
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-TOTE-BLACK-SMOOTH-LEATHER-SHOULDER-CROSSBODY-BAG/172323153062?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=35909&meid=9cf2002912c94cbc8acc8cca7a3f632e&pid=100085&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=172271744445&clkid=905285919436781865&_qi=RTM2247626
> Comment: The seller has another nano in orange colour and it looks fake, so now I am doubting the authenticity of this black nano, which I am particularly interested in.
> Thank you! -Dianne


Black Nano is Auth.


----------



## unoma

piggydoll said:


> Thank you so much unoma for authenticating it !!!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

allofthebags said:


> thank you Unoma!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

alee92 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Hard-to-Find-4550-/262742111627?hash=item3d2ca6758b:g:rlIAAOSwcUBYPvC5&_trkparms=pageci%3A8b296f19-ba5a-11e6-be93-74dbd1804098%7Cparentrq%3Acb60dc7f1580a2a2388b5abdffe44678%7Ciid%3A19


Would need to see the inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## chanjlj

Can you pls take a look at 10134 ? Thanks X


----------



## unoma

ClarieT said:


> Hi! I read somewhere that an authentic Phantom luggage, or luggage whatsoever, never has stitching across the bottom. Is that true or are there any exceptions? Because I've seen a lot of "authentic" Phantom's with that kind of bottom.
> 
> Here is one that is guaranteed authentic by Vestiaire Collective themselves (by that means they have inspected the bag already and it's not sold from a private seller):
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Phantom
> Listing:
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-phantom-leather-handbag-celine-3318806.shtml
> 
> View attachment 3542395
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Heylindaa said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> Item: celine belt bag
> Listing Number: 201733006481
> Seller: the.lady.love
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Celine-Mini-belt-bag-Black-Authentic-With-Proof-Of-Purchase-/201733006481?hash=item2ef8396491:g:JjAAAOSw0UdXwAgF&_trkparms=pageci%3Ae9d002d9-bd22-11e6-9fca-005056b68867%7Cparentrq%3Add9d728a1580a62293a90041ffe19370%7Ciid%3A1


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

DianneDC said:


> Hello authenticator. Please help me with authenticating this item:
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Orange, Smooth Leather
> Listing: 162171643817
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...643817?hash=item25c22ee7a9:g:BC8AAOSw0UdXs5le
> Comment: I am doubting the authenticity as the "Celine" logo on the strap closure is not in the proper direction, also, lining is fabric instead of similar material and colour as exterior. Thank you!


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Hello can you please authentic this Celine nano?
> 
> Item: Celine luggage nano drummed leather in Dune.
> 
> Listing number: 172408137567
> 
> Seller: cocoluxe36
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-CELINE-DRUMMED-LEATHER-NANO-LUGGAGE-CROSS-BODY-BAG-/172408137567?hash=item282453675f:g:OVYAAOSwr2RYKO6h&_trkparms=pageci%3Adea43137-bb0d-11e6-8cd9-74dbd1801c56%7Cparentrq%3Acff817c31580a6228613e6ebffe6a8fc%7Ciid%3A7
> 
> Thank you


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

renee758 said:


> Attached please find the pics of zipper marking. Thank you again for your help. Happy holidays!


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

kdoll143 said:


> Is this Celine authentic please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539708
> View attachment 3539709
> View attachment 3539710
> View attachment 3539711
> View attachment 3539713
> View attachment 3539714
> View attachment 3539716
> View attachment 3539718


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

starberrygin said:


> View attachment 3539873
> View attachment 3539875
> View attachment 3539879
> View attachment 3539880
> View attachment 3539881
> View attachment 3539882
> View attachment 3539883
> View attachment 3539873
> View attachment 3539875
> 
> Thanks, Unoma!  Please see attached, and please let me know if you need additional photos!


Pls post the auction link, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Katebag said:


> Hi Dear , can someone can help me to authenticate this beautiful belt bag
> Seller: ashley
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/belt-leather-handbag-celine-3287925.shtml


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chanjlj said:


> Pls kindly authenticate this bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282269969053?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> celine bag
> larsand0
> 282269969053
> Additional photos:
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/Celine Luggage
> 
> Many thanks
> x


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

cocoang said:


> Hello,
> Please help me with authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag, Orange color
> Listing: 322346475777
> Seller: gilberbiamb-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-/322346475777?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=d05vMDrykhU7Xz116TlnXLVKZjY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Cassandra Calito said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts!  Looking to buy sister bags   Please authenticate the below as well!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 20162165
> Seller: Caroline F
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-black-20162165/?tref=closet
> 
> Thank you!!!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Celineloverer

Hi Unoma, would you mind take a look at 10135? thank you so much


----------



## chanjlj

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thanks so much... Am delighted.  Always wanted a celine bag.  They are beautiful, a work of art. X


----------



## renee758

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332024329630?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



renee758 said:


> Dear Unoma, could you please take a look at this nano? Thank you so much and happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529070
> View attachment 3529071
> View attachment 3529073





unoma said:


> Auction link?


----------



## Sparksw10

Just purchased this Celine Nano and would love some help authenticating! I have mixed feelings about it being real or not.Thank you so much in advance!! It is very much so appreciated!


----------



## Sparksw10

Sparksw10 said:


> Just purchased this Celine Nano and would love some help authenticating! I have mixed feelings about it being real or not.Thank you so much in advance!! It is very much so appreciated!


More photos:


----------



## pinche_courtney

Item:  Celine Black Croc Embossed Phantom
Listing Number:  381854424800
Seller:  walkintofashion
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...mbossed-Tote-Hand-Bag-3-500-NEW-/381854424800
Comments:  I am awful at authenticating, but have been looking for a brand new/like new croc embossed phantom forever.  Thank you!


----------



## skm99

Hi there, 

I just purchased this Céline purse on eBay. I received it, and looks authentic (Medium Zippered Hobo from the Spring 2015 collection), but I can't for the life of me find a serial number! In fact, the only place it says "Céline" is on the outside. The seller says that she purchased it at Saks. Can anyone verify if any Phoebe Philo-era purses don't have a serial number, and ideally, authenticate this for me?

Thanks!

Item:
Listing Number: 282252899818 
Seller:  lavishlife7147
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282252899818
Comments: As above — very concerned about the lack of serial number!


----------



## Smoothop

Sparksw10 said:


> More photos:


It's a fake I'm afraid. Wait for Unoma to check it though as I am not an Authenticator.


----------



## fakepink

Hi unoma do you mind checking this out for me? I have already purchase it but could not find a date code. She then told me she bought it in a sample sale, but at the back pocket I can see a white plastic tag. Also the zipper doesn't have the number markings and the celine heat stamp at the front is a little by messy.
Honestly though touching the bag it's so smooth and soft I thought it was the real thin until I tried to look for the serial code!

Item: Authentic Celine Classic Box Medium in Red

Listing Number: 322342578224

Seller: minnie8125mingming

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322342578224


----------



## fakepink

There's a picture where there's a blue stamp that has written 'develop sample' or something like that?


----------



## starberrygin

unoma said:


> Pls post the auction link, serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma I posted auction link and serial number before but I think it got lost the in reply chain.  Please see below.  What is the zipper marking?

Thanks!!

Please authenticate for me, thank you so much for your time!

Item: Celine Luggage Nano
Listing Number: *Item #:* 144211
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-144211
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## Sparksw10

Smoothop said:


> It's a fake I'm afraid. Wait for Unoma to check it though as I am not an Authenticator.



The more I looked in to authenticating myself...Im def not an expert...I quickly thought it was fake as well. Thanks for your help!! Ill wait to see what Unoma says as well. You guys are the best!


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you! 

Item: celine phantom handbag
Listing Number: 291940980618
Seller: shatab0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/291940980618


----------



## Yaahmee

Hello! 
Please help me authenticate this Celine vertical cabas tote....and thank you in advance for your help!

*Item:* Celine Vertical Cabas Tote Bag
*Listing Number:* 3290978
*Seller:* Rosangela
*Link:* http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-cabas-leather-tote-celine-3290978.shtml
*Comments:* Bag was already bought but it did not come with the sales tag as seen in one of the sale listing photographs.  Seller has a duplicate listing for similar/same bag that sold before this listing. Not sure if seller relisted the same item.


----------



## canthelpit

Hi please help me out here, this is my first Celine trio (A large Trio in black ) and I got it from a seller who said she got it from Paris Printemps Haussmann, she only showed my the picture of the receipt instead of sending the receipt with the bag.  I just reveived the bag today and upon closer examination I found the snap buttons a bit weird , the leather smells noce but it feels a bit rougher than the smooth lambskin I have touched at the local Celine (I couldn't tell if this is a trio with the new texture, the date on the receipt is 30/07/2016)  , but the buttons are definitely not the same with the ones I saw at Celine Store , I am just wondering if anyone's Celine Trio's snap buttons are like this ? Sorry I didn't get this from ebay, but it's like a Chinese ebay site (I'm from Hong Kong), I just wanna know if anyone's trio's buttons are like this ? This is my first Celine and would be really devastated if I got a fake 

Item: Celine Large Black Trio
Listing Number: 
Seller: mlhwayf
Comments:  Very concerned about the snap buttons being different to the ones I saw at the counter


----------



## canthelpit

canthelpit said:


> Hi please help me out here, this is my first Celine trio (A large Trio in black ) and I got it from a seller who said she got it from Paris Printemps Haussmann, she only showed my the picture of the receipt instead of sending the receipt with the bag.  I just received the bag today and upon closer examination I found the snap buttons a bit weird , the leather smells nice but it feels a bit rougher than the smooth lambskin I have touched at the local Celine (I couldn't tell if this is a trio with the new texture, the date on the receipt is 30/07/2016)  , but the buttons are definitely not the same with the ones I saw at Celine Store , I am just wondering if anyone's Celine Trio's snap buttons are like this ? Sorry I didn't get this from ebay, but it's like a Chinese ebay site (I'm from Hong Kong), I just wanna know if anyone's trio's buttons are like this ? I have mixed feelings about whether this is authentic or not , please help me , this is my first Celine and would be really devastated if I got a fake. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Celine Large Black Trio
> Listing Number:
> Seller: mlhwayf
> Comments:  Very concerned about the snap buttons being different to the ones I saw at the counter
> View attachment 3544765
> View attachment 3544766
> View attachment 3544770
> View attachment 3544768
> View attachment 3544767


 Adding more pics


----------



## ashlie

lli03wwww said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I purchased a small Trio in fuchsia on eBay. Just received the bag today, but since it's my first Celine, I just wanna be sure of its authenticity for my peace of mind. Really appreciate any of your help in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio (small)
> Listing Number: 152229033045
> Seller: smirkysue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152229033045?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!





canthelpit said:


> Hi please help me out here, this is my first Celine trio (A large Trio in black ) and I got it from a seller who said she got it from Paris Printemps Haussmann, she only showed my the picture of the receipt instead of sending the receipt with the bag.  I just reveived the bag today and upon closer examination I found the snap buttons a bit weird , the leather smells noce but it feels a bit rougher than the smooth lambskin I have touched at the local Celine (I couldn't tell if this is a trio with the new texture, the date on the receipt is 30/07/2016)  , but the buttons are definitely not the same with the ones I saw at Celine Store , I am just wondering if anyone's Celine Trio's snap buttons are like this ? Sorry I didn't get this from ebay, but it's like a Chinese ebay site (I'm from Hong Kong), I just wanna know if anyone's trio's buttons are like this ? This is my first Celine and would be really devastated if I got a fake
> 
> Item: Celine Large Black Trio
> Listing Number:
> Seller: mlhwayf
> Comments:  Very concerned about the snap buttons being different to the ones I saw at the counter
> View attachment 3544765
> View attachment 3544766
> View attachment 3544770
> View attachment 3544768
> View attachment 3544767



Here is a tro that has been confirmed authentic. This may help. I would also wait for unomas response. But in the mean time it might help. If you search "Céline trio" it'll give you many more that have been authenticated!


----------



## canthelpit

ashlie said:


> Here is a tro that has been confirmed authentic. This may help. I would also wait for unomas response. But in the mean time it might help. If you search "Céline trio" it'll give you many more that have been authenticated!


Thanks Ashlie, I have searched through the forum to see if any other trio owners have the same button like Mine does but couldn't find any (did you post a picture of your trio ?  It's not showing for some reason.)


----------



## Smoothop

canthelpit said:


> Thanks Ashlie, I have searched through the forum to see if any other trio owners have the same button like Mine does but couldn't find any (did you post a picture of your trio ?  It's not showing for some reason.)[/QUOTE
> The Trio does not have a serial number tag, the serial number is heat stamped into the inner leather rim. However that is not the only pointer....You did not post a photo of all three zipper heads. By 'zipper head' I mean this:


----------



## canthelpit

Sorry here are the zipper heads pictures , thanks.


----------



## Smoothop

canthelpit said:


> Sorry here are the zipper heads pictures , thanks.
> View attachment 3545478
> 
> View attachment 3545479
> View attachment 3545481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hmmm it's not good I'm afraid. However please wait for Unoma the Authenticator for confirmation ok.


----------



## coolmicky

Hello, could you please take a look at this one? thank you very much! (I can only attach 10 files in this reply, will attach more pictures in next reply.)

Item: Celine classic box
Listing Number: bought at ******
Seller: ******
Link: once the item is sold out, the link disappear too..
here's one that is not sold out yet
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-black-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6332.html


----------



## coolmicky

More pictures for my last reply, thanks.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hello, this isn't an eBay listing but I was wondering if someone can please help me authenticate this handbag. If this doesn't applies to the rules I apologize in advance. 

Item: Céline Micro luggage in dune 
Seller: Kijiji seller
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...micro-luggage-dune-pebbled-leather/1220962424
Pictures: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3545973
View attachment 3545974
View attachment 3545975
View attachment 3545976
View attachment 3545977
View attachment 3545979
View attachment 3545981


----------



## eury.dice

I purchased my first ever Celine (first ever high end bag) on eBay today! Could someone please help me authenticate?

*Item: *Celine nano luggage in pebbled black
*Seller: *calchamberli-0
*eBay item ID: *291964752125
*eBay link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEBBLE-NANO-CELINE-LUGGAGE-W-SHOULDER-STRAP-/291964752125?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=U5AcwBM8xy2UwfzW6eFJS7%2BVdzE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The eBay link may not display photos as I've already won the bid so I've attached the photos the seller put up below. Thank you for taking the time out of your busy days to help


----------



## eury.dice

eury.dice said:


> I purchased my first ever Celine (first ever high end bag) on eBay today! Could someone please help me authenticate?
> 
> *Item: *Celine nano luggage in pebbled black
> *Seller: *calchamberli-0
> *eBay item ID: *291964752125
> *eBay link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEBBLE-NANO-CELINE-LUGGAGE-W-SHOULDER-STRAP-/291964752125?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=U5AcwBM8xy2UwfzW6eFJS7%2BVdzE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The eBay link may not display photos as I've already won the bid so I've attached the photos the seller put up below. Thank you for taking the time out of your busy days to help
> View attachment 3546332
> View attachment 3546333
> View attachment 3546334
> View attachment 3546335
> View attachment 3546336
> View attachment 3546337
> View attachment 3546338
> View attachment 3546339



I just realized the pocket lining is double stitched  Should I message the seller to stop the sale before she sends me the item?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smoothop

eury.dice said:


> I just realized the pocket lining is double stitched  Should I message the seller to stop the sale before she sends me the item?  Thanks in advance!


Yes it's a fake... look at the zipper marking!


----------



## eury.dice

Smoothop said:


> Yes it's a fake... look at the zipper marking!



Thank you so much! Real bags are so hard to come by on eBay


----------



## kcarl

ITEM: Celine Mini Luggage Tote

Just wanna know if this is real with the photo provided. 
Sorry no link, i just bought this. thanks


----------



## raniee0616

I purchased my first Celine on Tradesy from a verified seller 'COCO-LUXURY'. 

*Item: *Celine classic box bag in black medium size
*Seller: *COCO-LUXURY
*Price: *$3500
*Tradesy link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-medium-box-shoulder-bag-black-20148409/

can someone please authenticate this bag? thank you!


----------



## starberrygin

starberrygin said:


> Hi Unoma I posted auction link and serial number before but I think it got lost the in reply chain.  Please see below.  What is the zipper marking?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Please authenticate for me, thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano
> Listing Number: *Item #:* 144211
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-144211
> Comments: Thanks!


Hi Unoma, please see attached for serial number and zipper marking.  I also posted additional photos a few quotes up.  Thanks!


----------



## unoma

chanjlj said:


> Thanks so much... Am delighted.  Always wanted a celine bag.  They are beautiful, a work of art. X


Congrats


----------



## unoma

renee758 said:


> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332024329630?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ask for serial number and repost link when you have photos


----------



## unoma

pinche_courtney said:


> Item:  Celine Black Croc Embossed Phantom
> Listing Number:  381854424800
> Seller:  walkintofashion
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blac...mbossed-Tote-Hand-Bag-3-500-NEW-/381854424800
> Comments:  I am awful at authenticating, but have been looking for a brand new/like new croc embossed phantom forever.  Thank you!


Looks off to me. Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sparksw10 said:


> More photos:


Fake. Please next time incl auction link.


----------



## unoma

skm99 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just purchased this Céline purse on eBay. I received it, and looks authentic (Medium Zippered Hobo from the Spring 2015 collection), but I can't for the life of me find a serial number! In fact, the only place it says "Céline" is on the outside. The seller says that she purchased it at Saks. Can anyone verify if any Phoebe Philo-era purses don't have a serial number, and ideally, authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item:
> Listing Number: 282252899818
> Seller:  lavishlife7147
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282252899818
> Comments: As above — very concerned about the lack of serial number!


Looks good. Ask for zipper marking. There should be a serial number imprinted on it.


----------



## unoma

fakepink said:


> Hi unoma do you mind checking this out for me? I have already purchase it but could not find a date code. She then told me she bought it in a sample sale, but at the back pocket I can see a white plastic tag. Also the zipper doesn't have the number markings and the celine heat stamp at the front is a little by messy.
> Honestly though touching the bag it's so smooth and soft I thought it was the real thin until I tried to look for the serial code!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Classic Box Medium in Red
> 
> Listing Number: 322342578224
> 
> Seller: minnie8125mingming
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322342578224
> 
> View attachment 3543769
> View attachment 3543770
> View attachment 3543771
> View attachment 3543772
> View attachment 3543778
> View attachment 3543781
> View attachment 3543782
> View attachment 3543783
> View attachment 3543779
> View attachment 3543780


Fake Box


----------



## unoma

raniee0616 said:


> I purchased my first Celine on Tradesy from a verified seller 'COCO-LUXURY'.
> 
> *Item: *Celine classic box bag in black medium size
> *Seller: *COCO-LUXURY
> *Price: *$3500
> *Tradesy link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-medium-box-shoulder-bag-black-20148409/
> 
> can someone please authenticate this bag? thank you!


Want to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Su


starberrygin said:


> Hi Unoma, please see attached for serial number and zipper marking.  I also posted additional photos a few quotes up.  Thanks!


Super Fake


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you!
> 
> Item: celine phantom handbag
> Listing Number: 291940980618
> Seller: shatab0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/291940980618


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Yaahmee said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate this Celine vertical cabas tote....and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> *Item:* Celine Vertical Cabas Tote Bag
> *Listing Number:* 3290978
> *Seller:* Rosangela
> *Link:* http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-cabas-leather-tote-celine-3290978.shtml
> *Comments:* Bag was already bought but it did not come with the sales tag as seen in one of the sale listing photographs.  Seller has a duplicate listing for similar/same bag that sold before this listing. Not sure if seller relisted the same item.
> View attachment 3544506
> View attachment 3544507
> View attachment 3544510
> View attachment 3544513
> View attachment 3544519
> View attachment 3544515
> 
> View attachment 3544521


Auth


----------



## unoma

canthelpit said:


> Adding more pics
> View attachment 3544773
> 
> View attachment 3544777
> 
> View attachment 3544782
> 
> View attachment 3544780
> View attachment 3544778
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544779
> View attachment 3544779
> 
> View attachment 3544780


Trio is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Swe3tGirl said:


> Hello, this isn't an eBay listing but I was wondering if someone can please help me authenticate this handbag. If this doesn't applies to the rules I apologize in advance.
> 
> Item: Céline Micro luggage in dune
> Seller: Kijiji seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...micro-luggage-dune-pebbled-leather/1220962424
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545973
> View attachment 3545974
> View attachment 3545975
> View attachment 3545976
> View attachment 3545977
> View attachment 3545979
> View attachment 3545981


Auth


----------



## unoma

eury.dice said:


> I purchased my first ever Celine (first ever high end bag) on eBay today! Could someone please help me authenticate?
> 
> *Item: *Celine nano luggage in pebbled black
> *Seller: *calchamberli-0
> *eBay item ID: *291964752125
> *eBay link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEBBLE-NANO-CELINE-LUGGAGE-W-SHOULDER-STRAP-/291964752125?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=U5AcwBM8xy2UwfzW6eFJS7%2BVdzE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The eBay link may not display photos as I've already won the bid so I've attached the photos the seller put up below. Thank you for taking the time out of your busy days to help
> View attachment 3546332
> View attachment 3546333
> View attachment 3546334
> View attachment 3546335
> View attachment 3546336
> View attachment 3546337
> View attachment 3546338
> View attachment 3546339


Nano is a Fake


----------



## Swe3tGirl

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much unoma! You made my day!


----------



## JADA

Can you please authenticate this Celine for me? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/172437174283?dest=http://www.ebay.com/itm/172437174283


----------



## starberrygin

unoma said:


> Su
> 
> Super Fake


Thanks, Unoma!  I've contacted fashionphile for a return.


----------



## kcarl

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 112235145647
Seller:  teddy28130
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112235145647
Comments: Let me know if its not authentic, seems OK to me.


































































bump ?? Updated info on top thanks


----------



## mibb

Authenticate this bag please?
Item: Celine Mini Belt
Listing Number: 122266843112
Seller: myauthenticbag 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122266843112?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you!


----------



## starberrygin

unoma said:


> Su
> 
> Super Fake


Is there a 3rd party authentication site you would recommend to challenge the purchase for a return?  Thanks!


----------



## JADA

Not sure your reply was to me....
Can you please authenticate this Celine for me? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/172437174283?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F172437174283


----------



## raniee0616

raniee0616 said:


> I purchased my first Celine on Tradesy from a verified seller 'COCO-LUXURY'.
> 
> *Item: *Celine classic box bag in black medium size
> *Seller: *COCO-LUXURY
> *Price: *$3500
> *Tradesy link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-medium-box-shoulder-bag-black-20148409/
> 
> can someone please authenticate this bag? thank you!





unoma said:


> Want to see zipper marking




Hello Unoma! Here are the zipper markings..  it was very hard to take clear pictures... 
I think small 'I' is imprinted inside the zipper...
hope this helps!


----------



## pacificislander

Hi, could you kindly authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine Medium Ring Bag
Listing Number: 136764
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-ring-bag-black-136764


----------



## bean&pea

Hello, could you please help with this one? Thanks!!

Item: Celine classic box
Listing Number: bought at ******
Seller: ******
Link: Link disappeared after sold
here's a similar link that is not sold yet
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-black-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6332.html


----------



## bean&pea

more photos


----------



## coolmicky

Hi Unoma,

Could you please take a look at my post and pictures at #10183 & #10184 on Page 679? 
Thank you very much for your time and help.


----------



## canthelpit

unoma said:


> Trio is a Fake


Thanks so much Unoma, I have sent the item back for return and a full refund...


----------



## tapapaella

Item: celine micro luggage tote in smooth calfskin black
Listing Number: 232171005697
Seller: 1991sandiego
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LUGG...ac8b85&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=271070785978

thank you! I have no experience with this..it is my first time looking into buying a pre-owned bag.


----------



## happy_moon

Hi, could you please authenticate the following bag? Thank you in advance!

Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG WOMAN GREY 
Listing Number: 122261844297
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...b371b8&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=262596223142


----------



## pursepectives

starberrygin said:


> Is there a 3rd party authentication site you would recommend to challenge the purchase for a return?  Thanks!


 Not sure if you've seen it, but Unoma's signature has these listed:
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or 
http://www.fakespotters.com.

Also my experiences with buying/returning to Fashionphile have been smooth, they offer free returns within 30 days as long as their security tag is still on it.


----------



## pursepectives

I think I've finally found the one!

Item: Celine Black Nano Luggage
Listing Number: CE.K1121.10
Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ce-k1121-10-celine-black-nano-luggage
Comments: Hopefully this is authentic! The site seems really reputable.


----------



## Mazzy33

Hi I have a quick question I purchased a second hand  Celine Trio and the serial number is on a leather  tab in the middle bag and not embossed on the top left corner of the middle bag. The receipt provided says it was purchased on the 25-12-2012. Did Céline change the serial number placement post 2012? Or have I purchased a replica?


----------



## ashlie

tapapaella said:


> Item: celine micro luggage tote in smooth calfskin black
> Listing Number: 232171005697
> Seller: 1991sandiego
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LUGG...ac8b85&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=271070785978
> 
> thank you! I have no experience with this..it is my first time looking into buying a pre-owned bag.



Refer to post #9967. Seller is known to sell "super fakes". Wait for Unoma's decision


----------



## Smoothop

happy_moon said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate the following bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG WOMAN GREY
> Listing Number: 122261844297
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-GREY-SAC-PURSE-TASCHE-BOLSO/122261844297?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=c1ffb3ac7c15427d91dee64628b371b8&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=262596223142


Myauthenticbag is another super fake seller ...steer clear. Also goes by the name of The Greatest Luxury.


----------



## justhello69

Can you please help me authenticate this Celine box bag for me? I bought from Vestiaire collective I still doubt coz there is no stamp inside the bag( thanks you so much


----------



## happy_moon

Smoothop said:


> Myauthenticbag is another super fake seller ...steer clear. Also goes by the name of The Greatest Luxury.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## ashlie

justhello69 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this Celine box bag for me? I bought from Vestiaire collective I still doubt coz there is no stamp inside the bag( thanks you so much



Link? There are also not enough photos for Unoma to authenticate.


----------



## justhello69

ashlie said:


> Link? There are also not enough photos for Unoma to authenticate.


The bag is which me now I can take more pic which part is important for u? Thanks again for the fast response


----------



## justhello69

ashlie said:


> Link? There are also not enough photos for Unoma to authenticate.


----------



## justhello69

More pics


----------



## justhello69

justhello69 said:


> More pics


----------



## Vintage85

Hi, Could you please authenticate this bag I purchased?

Item: Vintage Celine Box
Listing Number: 192046674460
Seller: Belltown Trading
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192046674460




Tried adding more photos but I keep getting an error they're too large.

Thanks!


----------



## heyhey_sa

Item:Celine Trapeze Handbag Small
Listing Number:262754310563
Seller:lavasquared (15 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262754310563?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Comments: Is this authentic? The seller said she bought this from sample sale, the bag has price tag.


----------



## kcarl

*Item:  Chanel Cambon Long Zippy Wallet *
*Seller: chance713*
*Price: $268*
*Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182371929247?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*

Unoma can you please authenticate this wallet? Thank you


----------



## ohmyhellokitty

Hi, could you authenticate this?

Item: Black Celine Nano
It's on a local site where it doesn't show the seller, but here is the link to the ad.
Link: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/clo/5919679997.html

Thank you!


----------



## conniewe

Hi please help me and authenticate, thank you! 

Item: Celine medium box handbag
Listing Number: 311756534045
Seller: luxurycitizen 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311756534045?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ohmyhellokitty

Hi Unoma, could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Nano Black Drummed Leather
Listing Number: 222342127030
Seller: Luxebaglady
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222342127030?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jessl

Hello, 
Can you authenticate this for me please?

Item: Celine Phantom Navy Croc Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 122258905441
Seller: princesfelica
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...905441?hash=item1c7732d961:g:3oMAAOSwcUBYSF6G


----------



## pinkgarden

Hello, could you please authenticate this one?

Item: Celine classic box
Listing Number: bought at ******
Seller: ******
link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-black-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6332.html


----------



## vornado

Never mind.


----------



## ag681

Hello! I just picked this up from a outlet department store and I just want to double check before I cut the tag  Thank you very much!!

Small vertigo cabas in indigo


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate brown box medium NWT

Listing # 152354088535

Seller-pucci3985

Link- #https://www.ebay.com/itm/152354088535 

Has verified report from ****************** I verified it with them. 
Thank you!


----------



## adeeeeezy

Does anyone know if Celine recently changed the location of the serial number on the nanos? I just purchased a nano from the boutique inside neimans in sf and instead of a leather tab with the serial number it, it is heatstamped behind the interior pocket.  Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## cindy840808

Item: Celine Trio Handbag
Seller: shopwornaccessories
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...PACx0NGolICuCoRKsvrh8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## unoma

Swe3tGirl said:


> Thank you so much unoma! You made my day!


----------



## unoma

JADA said:


> Can you please authenticate this Celine for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/172437174283?dest=http://www.ebay.com/itm/172437174283


Ask for zipper marking. Pls next time, use the correct format


----------



## unoma

kcarl said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 112235145647
> Seller:  teddy28130
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112235145647
> Comments: Let me know if its not authentic, seems OK to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump ?? Updated info on top thanks


Auth


----------



## unoma

mibb said:


> Authenticate this bag please?
> Item: Celine Mini Belt
> Listing Number: 122266843112
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122266843112?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you!


Super Fake


----------



## unoma

pacificislander said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine Medium Ring Bag
> Listing Number: 136764
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-medium-ring-bag-black-136764


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bean&pea said:


> more photos


Looks off


----------



## unoma

coolmicky said:


> View attachment 3545709
> View attachment 3545711
> View attachment 3545712
> View attachment 3545713
> View attachment 3545714
> View attachment 3545715
> View attachment 3545716
> View attachment 3545717
> View attachment 3545719
> View attachment 3545720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures for my last reply, thanks.


Auth


----------



## unoma

tapapaella said:


> Item: celine micro luggage tote in smooth calfskin black
> Listing Number: 232171005697
> Seller: 1991sandiego
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LUGGAGE-MICRO-IN-BLACK-SMOOTH-CALF-LEATHER-NEW-AUTHENTIC/232171005697?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=5cae5da2f4dd495fa8d39dc1d7ac8b85&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=271070785978
> 
> thank you! I have no experience with this..it is my first time looking into buying a pre-owned bag.


Super Fake


----------



## unoma

happy_moon said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate the following bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG WOMAN GREY
> Listing Number: 122261844297
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-GREY-SAC-PURSE-TASCHE-BOLSO/122261844297?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=c1ffb3ac7c15427d91dee64628b371b8&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=262596223142


Super Fake


----------



## unoma

happy_moon said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate the following bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG WOMAN GREY
> Listing Number: 122261844297
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-GREY-SAC-PURSE-TASCHE-BOLSO/122261844297?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=c1ffb3ac7c15427d91dee64628b371b8&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=262596223142


Super Fake


----------



## unoma

pursepectives said:


> I think I've finally found the one!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: CE.K1121.10
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ce-k1121-10-celine-black-nano-luggage
> Comments: Hopefully this is authentic! The site seems really reputable.


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

conniewe said:


> Hi please help me and authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine medium box handbag
> Listing Number: 311756534045
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311756534045?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jessl said:


> Hello,
> Can you authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Navy Croc Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 122258905441
> Seller: princesfelica
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...905441?hash=item1c7732d961:g:3oMAAOSwcUBYSF6G


Fake Phantom. Seller sells fake Celine bags


----------



## unoma

cindy840808 said:


> Item: Celine Trio Handbag
> Seller: shopwornaccessories
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Handbag-165113ETA-25FU-MSRP-1-100-/252670507869?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=SwVbsrPACx0NGolICuCoRKsvrh8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Looks off


----------



## pat22

Item : celine phantom
Listing Number : 112238529990
Seller : tollsoll7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/celine-phantom-/112238529990?nav=BIDDING_ACTIVE

Please help me authenticate this Celine phantom . Thanks in advance


----------



## coolmicky

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much unoma


----------



## piggyfishy

Could you please check if my Celine Box is real? Thanks!!

Item: Celine Box
Listing number: bought from ******
Seller: ******
Link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-camel-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6407.html

Pics below:


----------



## piggyfishy

more pics


----------



## yuquanff

Hey would you please authenticate this celine box?
*Item:* Celine Medium Box
*Seller:* Overstock
*Link:* https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...S3CEYXKDPPJEOE&searchidx=0&recalg=63&recidx=0
*Comments:* Bag was already bought but the side of the zipper does not have any imprint. There IS serial number inside the pocket with the zipper but my phone couldn't get a clear picture of it.
Pictures as below:


----------



## yuquanff

More pics


----------



## isun83

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
Listing Number: 152354088535
Seller: pucci3985 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Auth...088535?hash=item237902e657:g:Q60AAOSw5cNYT2qZ

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
Listing Number: 282274185637
Seller: katdc13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-100-Au...185637?hash=item41b8da41a5:g:sSUAAOSwo4pYPgjG

Comments: TIA!


----------



## Jsharp

Item: Celine Mini Belt Tote Bag
Listing Number: 322363762725
Seller: htomlin66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Belt-Tote-Bag-in-Dune-Rare-Soldout-Color/322363762725


----------



## pphoyt

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this black box (addtional pictures below)? Thank you very much!

Item: Celine Box
Listing number: bought from ******
Seller: ******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine...2.html?zenid=8542b6e61d91a9f310281e1a4b038cce


----------



## pphoyt

More pictures.


----------



## pat22

Hi, please help me authenticate this Celine box bag 
Thanks !

Item : Celine Box bag mini, blue python skin
Listing Number : 262743018083 
Seller : stellabella666  
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/celine-box-bag-mini-blue-python-skin-/262743018083?txnId=0 

More pic>>


----------



## pat22

More pic >>


----------



## justhello69

Hi Unoma could u please help me I tried to take as much as photo I can bought from Vestiaire collective I have no link the blind stamp inside i cannot take a good photo it is F CE 2125


----------



## justhello69

More pics


----------



## ashlie

justhello69 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this Celine box bag for me? I bought from Vestiaire collective I still doubt coz there is no stamp inside the bag( thanks you so much





justhello69 said:


> The bag is which me now I can take more pic which part is important for u? Thanks again for the fast response





justhello69 said:


> View attachment 3548153
> View attachment 3548153
> View attachment 3548152
> View attachment 3548146
> View attachment 3548148
> View attachment 3548146





justhello69 said:


> More pics





justhello69 said:


> View attachment 3548174
> View attachment 3548173





justhello69 said:


> Hi Unoma could u please help me I tried to take as much as photo I can bought from Vestiaire collective I have no link the blind stamp inside i cannot take a good photo it is F CE 2125
> View attachment 3551904
> View attachment 3551902
> View attachment 3551903
> View attachment 3551901
> View attachment 3551900
> View attachment 3551900
> View attachment 3551895
> View attachment 3551898
> View attachment 3551886
> 
> View attachment 3551885



Are these all of the same bag? Unoma and all authenticators donate their time. Please be patient. Your request was only 5 days ago. I know we are all anxious but if you need your bag authenticated faster, you may want to use a private authentication site.


----------



## justhello69

ashlie said:


> Are these all of the same bag? Unoma and all authenticators donate their time. Please be patient. Your request was only 5 days ago. I know we are all anxious but if you need your bag authenticated faster, you may want to use a private authentication site.


i am so sorry this is the first time i joined this group and you told me my pics was not enough that why i took all the pic again sorry if i disturbing or did anything worng i am apologize for that i can wait whatever it takes thanks again for telling me i won't do it gain have a wonderful day and merry xmas


----------



## justhello69

Hello again sorry for not using the format referring to the post above
Item: Celine Box
Listing number: bought from vestiare collective
Seller: Sara (Vestiaire collective)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2979273.shtml
Thanks and sorry again


----------



## conniewe

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


thanks for your reply.  I will try to get more info.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, first Celine item and was hoping to get it authenticated. Thank you!!

Item: CELINE Tortoise Shell Acetate Shaded Sunglasses 41026/S
Item Number: 11217099
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-tortoise-shell-acetate-shaded-sunglasses-41026-s.html


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item: Celine Trapeze Small

Listing Number: - 

Seller: tugce2010

Link: http://www.modacruz.com/cok-renkli-celine-tote-canta_3460066

I would be happy if you authenticate this celine bag, thank you. [emoji18]

Here are more photos:


----------



## Honeymilk

Hello,

It's the first time I'm joining a forum. I would need your help to authenticate a Celine Mini Luggage from a private sale on Ebay...
i don't know if this is the right way and place to make this question.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
Listing number: 112243027216
Seller: Ebay member
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Celine-Mini-...027216?hash=item1a2234ad10:g:xLwAAOSwux5YWU4d

Thank you in advance!
My best regards and wishes


----------



## giovanna77

Is this a celine bag?


----------



## giovanna77

giovanna77 said:


> Is this a celine bag?


Forgot the one more pic


----------



## pikapoka

Hello lovely people,

would you be so kind and authenticate this Celine trapeze small?

Photos on this link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B0ryJKRPFLTpbEdOWmhGbXVibXc

I've already bought it, hence I do not have sellers details/link.

Many thanks.


----------



## eightyfive

Hello All,

I just received a bag I purchased from HauteDeals on Tradesy. It's my first Celine and I was hoping one of you could authenticate it for me. I'm already slightly bummed because the seller sent me the bag without the strap! I'm mentally prepared to return this and just go to the Celine boutique to buy my first Celine.

Item: Celine Nano in Black Drummed Leather with SHW 
Listing Web Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-phantom-trio-chanel-shoulder-bag-black-20022926/
Seller: HauteDeals
Price: $2,256.50
The zippers have a "1" on them. The serial number is U. AD. 0196 (I can't read it too clearly but I believe that's what it says) and U. CU. 0186.


















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smoothop

eightyfive said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received a bag I purchased from HauteDeals on Tradesy. It's my first Celine and I was hoping one of you could authenticate it for me. I'm already slightly bummed because the seller sent me the bag without the strap! I'm mentally prepared to return this and just go to the Celine boutique to buy my first Celine.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano in Black Drummed Leather with SHW
> Listing Web Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-phantom-trio-chanel-shoulder-bag-black-20022926/
> Seller: HauteDeals
> Price: $2,256.50
> The zippers have a "1" on them. The serial number is U. AD. 0196 (I can't read it too clearly but I believe that's what it says) and U. CU. 0186.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553129
> View attachment 3553130
> 
> View attachment 3553131
> View attachment 3553133
> 
> View attachment 3553134
> View attachment 3553135
> View attachment 3553137
> 
> View attachment 3553140
> View attachment 3553141
> 
> View attachment 3553142
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Tradesy is very iffy for buying authentic bags and leaving out the strap i would say is enough to send it back and get a refund... however, strap aside, this nano is a fake. As I am not an authenticator please wait for Unoma's response.


----------



## eightyfive

Smoothop said:


> Tradesy is very iffy for buying authentic bags and leaving out the strap i would say is enough to send it back and get a refund... however, strap aside, this nano is a fake. As I am not an authenticator please wait for Unoma's response.



Thank you so much for your input. I've already filed a claim and will be sending the bag back to the seller. I'm also going to Celine tomorrow to purchase the real thing. This wasn't even worth the $800 difference. I'd rather have peace of mind at this point.


----------



## Jclncheng

Hello, would you kindly authenticate this Celine box for me? Thanks!!

Item: Celine classic box
Listing Number: bought at ******
Seller: ******
Link: Link disappeared after sold
here's a similar link that is not sold yet
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-navy-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6330.html


----------



## Jclncheng

more photos


----------



## s.lin319

Hi Everyone,
Can someone
authenticate this Celine trapeze small?

Item: Celine Trapeze Bag | Black Calfskin w/ Silver Hardware
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: eBay
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232180668313?ul_noapp=true
Thanks!!


----------



## unoma

s.lin319 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can someone
> authenticate this Celine trapeze small?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag | Black Calfskin w/ Silver Hardware
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: eBay
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232180668313?ul_noapp=true
> Thanks!!



Ask for serial and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

eightyfive said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received a bag I purchased from HauteDeals on Tradesy. It's my first Celine and I was hoping one of you could authenticate it for me. I'm already slightly bummed because the seller sent me the bag without the strap! I'm mentally prepared to return this and just go to the Celine boutique to buy my first Celine.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano in Black Drummed Leather with SHW
> Listing Web Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-phantom-trio-chanel-shoulder-bag-black-20022926/
> Seller: HauteDeals
> Price: $2,256.50
> The zippers have a "1" on them. The serial number is U. AD. 0196 (I can't read it too clearly but I believe that's what it says) and U. CU. 0186.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553129
> View attachment 3553130
> 
> View attachment 3553131
> View attachment 3553133
> 
> View attachment 3553134
> View attachment 3553135
> View attachment 3553137
> 
> View attachment 3553140
> View attachment 3553141
> 
> View attachment 3553142
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

pikapoka said:


> Hello lovely people,
> 
> would you be so kind and authenticate this Celine trapeze small?
> 
> Photos on this link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B0ryJKRPFLTpbEdOWmhGbXVibXc
> 
> I've already bought it, hence I do not have sellers details/link.
> 
> Many thanks.



Fake


----------



## unoma

Honeymilk said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's the first time I'm joining a forum. I would need your help to authenticate a Celine Mini Luggage from a private sale on Ebay...
> i don't know if this is the right way and place to make this question.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing number: 112243027216
> Seller: Ebay member
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Celine-Mini-...027216?hash=item1a2234ad10:g:xLwAAOSwux5YWU4d
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> My best regards and wishes



Mini is a fake


----------



## unoma

Lademoiselle said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze Small
> 
> Listing Number: -
> 
> Seller: tugce2010
> 
> Link: http://www.modacruz.com/cok-renkli-celine-tote-canta_3460066
> 
> I would be happy if you authenticate this celine bag, thank you. [emoji18]
> 
> Here are more photos:
> View attachment 3552692
> 
> View attachment 3552693
> 
> View attachment 3552694
> 
> View attachment 3552695
> 
> View attachment 3552696
> 
> View attachment 3552697
> 
> View attachment 3552698



Trapeze is a fake


----------



## unoma

justhello69 said:


> Hello again sorry for not using the format referring to the post above
> Item: Celine Box
> Listing number: bought from vestiare collective
> Seller: Sara (Vestiaire collective)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2979273.shtml
> Thanks and sorry again



I want to see zipper marking and under the clasp


----------



## unoma

Jsharp said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 322363762725
> Seller: htomlin66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Belt-Tote-Bag-in-Dune-Rare-Soldout-Color/322363762725



Ask for zipper marking


----------



## justhello69

Thanks for the fast response here is more pics. Thanks again


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: -
Seller: yesilmavi
Link: http://www.modacruz.com/siyah-celine-capraz-askili-canta-canta_3473926

I asked for more pictures from seller, but she said photos are used by other people for bad purposes and she didn't send. Please help me, thanks. [emoji18]


----------



## Ramalin26

Celine bags are so hard to authenticate! Please help me with this one? Thank you.


----------



## eightyfive

unoma said:


> Nano is a fake


Thank you! I already filed a claim with PayPal and Tradesy. The seller keeps on insisting that it's authentic. 

After this, I felt completely dissatisfied. I actually went to Celine today to purchase the real Nano. I immediately knew the Tradesy one I purchased was fake once the SA showed me the real one. Now I'm just waiting for them to confirm what I already know and refund me!


----------



## pinkgarden

pinkgarden said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Celine classic box
> Listing Number: bought at ******
> Seller: ******
> link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-black-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-6332.html




Hi Unoma, could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Hi! Got this pebbled nano but I am worried it's a fake. My primary concerns are the hardware seems way too shiny, the edges of the tags are rounded, and the inside side lining has a leather lining on the upper part. Another thing that makes me wary is that the string on the dustbag is black, but it's brown on my other two Celines. Please help   Thank you!!!!


----------



## littlecomb

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this Celine box? Thanks in advance!
Item: Celine Classic Box in Tan
Listing Number: N/A (the item is removed once it's sold)
Seller: HGBagsonline.com
Link: N/A since the link is removed once it's sold
Comments: they recently removed all the Celine bags on their website (maybe a warning sign?), but they do have good reputations for years.


----------



## littlecomb

more pictures regarding the Celine box in Tan:


----------



## raynah

Hello, Unoma!
could you please check this bag? Thanks!!
Item: Celine classic medium box
Listing Number: bought at ******
Seller: ******
Link: Link disappeared after sold


----------



## raynah

here are more pics


----------



## raynah

even more!


----------



## yumigirl

Hi. May I please have this bag authenticated. 

Item:  Celine Micro Luggage Black pebbled leather
Listing number: n/a - item no longer available on website
Seller: hgbagsonline.com
Link: n/a -item no longer available

Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## unoma

Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

MademoiselleXO said:


> Hi! Got this pebbled nano but I am worried it's a fake. My primary concerns are the hardware seems way too shiny, the edges of the tags are rounded, and the inside side lining has a leather lining on the upper part. Another thing that makes me wary is that the string on the dustbag is black, but it's brown on my other two Celines. Please help   Thank you!!!!



Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

Ramalin26 said:


> Celine bags are so hard to authenticate! Please help me with this one? Thank you.



Fake mini


----------



## unoma

Lademoiselle said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: yesilmavi
> Link: http://www.modacruz.com/siyah-celine-capraz-askili-canta-canta_3473926
> 
> I asked for more pictures from seller, but she said photos are used by other people for bad purposes and she didn't send. Please help me, thanks. [emoji18]
> 
> View attachment 3553976
> 
> View attachment 3553977



Nano is a fake


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Thank you Unoma! I thought so too. You rock! Happy holidays! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cocoa5257

Hi. I got this celine box from a buyer.
Can you help authenticate it?
Thanks a lot and Merry X'mas.

Item: Celine box
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: LITTLE M
Link:N/A (link is already cannot found)


----------



## Ramalin26

unoma said:


> Fake mini


Thank you so much Unoma.


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: -
Seller: lilaaaaa5030
Link: http://www.modacruz.com/beyaz-celine-kol-cantasi-canta_3490685

What do you think about this bag! Thank you. [emoji18]

Here are two more photos:


----------



## Lademoiselle

Note: Seller could not find the code

And more photos:


----------



## cewek

Item: Celine Navy Blue and Orange Suede and Leather "Phantom Luggage" Winged Tote Bag
Listing Number: 197697
Seller: luxurygararagesale.com
Link: http://luxurygaragesale.com/collect...e-and-leather-phantom-luggage-winged-tote-bag
Comments: Thank you in advance! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Johanne.g

Hello, 

I am a first time buyer of a pre-loved Céline Mini Luggage. I am buying it from Vestiaire collective, however I would like to have a second eye for authentication if possible  

Item: Celine Luggage Leather handbag
Listing number is applicable: 3390460
Seller: Vestiaire Collective (Lou is the name of seller on the website)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3390460.shtml
Comments if any: I have already purchased it on Vestiaire Collective as I found it was a good price for a ''very good condition'' bag, however not received it yet. 

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## unoma

Johanne.g said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a first time buyer of a pre-loved Céline Mini Luggage. I am buying it from Vestiaire collective, however I would like to have a second eye for authentication if possible
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Leather handbag
> Listing number is applicable: 3390460
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective (Lou is the name of seller on the website)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3390460.shtml
> Comments if any: I have already purchased it on Vestiaire Collective as I found it was a good price for a ''very good condition'' bag, however not received it yet.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!!



Post photos of the bag when you receive it.
Merry Christmas [emoji319]


----------



## unoma

cewek said:


> Item: Celine Navy Blue and Orange Suede and Leather "Phantom Luggage" Winged Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 197697
> Seller: luxurygararagesale.com
> Link: http://luxurygaragesale.com/collect...e-and-leather-phantom-luggage-winged-tote-bag
> Comments: Thank you in advance! Happy Holidays!



I can only see one photo .
Merry Christmas [emoji319]


----------



## unoma

Lademoiselle said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: lilaaaaa5030
> Link: http://www.modacruz.com/beyaz-celine-kol-cantasi-canta_3490685
> 
> What do you think about this bag! Thank you. [emoji18]
> 
> Here are two more photos:
> View attachment 3557022
> 
> View attachment 3557023



Would need to see serial number 
Merry Christmas [emoji319]


----------



## cocoa5257

unoma said:


> Would need to see serial number
> Merry Christmas [emoji319]



Would u pls have a look of my bag?


----------



## Smoothop

cocoa5257 said:


> Would u pls have a look of my bag?


Unoma needs to see a good pic of the serial number... try and take a better one ok.


----------



## cocoa5257

I tried really really hard~~~~those might be ok.
Or I can take more.


----------



## Smoothop

Andrada83 said:


> Fake like alla the bags this selle sell.


I would say that it is better to steer clear of this seller. They do sell fakes .


----------



## Smoothop

cocoa5257 said:


> I tried really really hard~~~~those might be ok.
> Or I can take more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557381
> View attachment 3557382
> 
> View attachment 3557380


Those are much better photos....now wait for Unoma the Authenticator.


----------



## cocoa5257

Smoothop said:


> Those are much better photos....now wait for Unoma the Authenticator.



[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## cewek

My apologies unoma. I have now found the same bag on eBay from the same seller



unoma said:


> I can only see one photo .
> Merry Christmas [emoji319]


http://m.ebay.com/itm/361849089399?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Jojoal

Good morning everyone!
Unoma would you kindly help me authenticate a handbag I purchased?

Item: Celine belt bag 

Listing number: n/a

Seller: the real real

Link: expired


----------



## Jojoal

More pictures


----------



## dyyong

Please help with this Nano, TIA!!

Item: 
*CELINE NANO BAG; DUNE; Excellent Pre-Owned Condition*

Listing Number: 291979283509
Seller: specialperson2000
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291979283509
Comments:


----------



## dyyong

another Nano please. TIA!!

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 322370622736
Seller: jesuslives4us
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322370622736
Comments:


----------



## Jojoal

Hello! Would you kindly authenticate a Celine belt bag?
 Item: Celine baby grained calfskin mini belt bag
listing or item number: 142015
seller: Fashionphile
link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-142015


----------



## raynah

raynah said:


> Hello, Unoma!
> could you please check this bag? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine classic medium box
> Listing Number: bought at ******
> Seller: ******
> Link: Link disappeared after sold


----------



## Petroleum

Hello! Would be grateful if someone could take a look at this one! 
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag Micro
Listing number: 182400496560
Seller: giselleantonia 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...496560?hash=item2a77eab3b0:g:-I8AAOSw5cNYYTD6

Comment: I feel like the price makes this listing very sketchy...


----------



## chesca12

Petroleum said:


> Hello! Would be grateful if someone could take a look at this one!
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag Micro
> Listing number: 182400496560
> Seller: giselleantonia
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...496560?hash=item2a77eab3b0:g:-I8AAOSw5cNYYTD6
> 
> Comment: I feel like the price makes this listing very sketchy...


This definitely doesn't look right, I don't think they use metallic stamping for the serial numbers also the tab should be square not rounded on the edges


----------



## chesca12

Hi ladies! 
Could you have a look at this Celine trapeze for me? I don't know much about these bags only the luggage range so any help would be much appreciated 
Item name : Celine trapeze 
Item number : 122283975367 
Seller id : eustomao218
Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-trap...%3A40ae44ac1590a2ab9619952effd0eae7%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## jess_n

Hello everyone, 
I would like some help authenticating this Celine Mini Luggage from a popular supposed authenticator from instagram. This is my first purchase from other than department stores or actual designer's stores.  I would just like a second opinion and a piece of mind. I will not disclose her name yet as I would not like it to affect the evaluation of the purse. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Jsharp

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 132046649543
Seller: amela04 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-belt-bag/132046649543
Comments: Doesn't look too legit but worth a shot. I also asked for more detailed pictures.


----------



## unoma

Jsharp said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 132046649543
> Seller: amela04
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-belt-bag/132046649543
> Comments: Doesn't look too legit but worth a shot. I also asked for more detailed pictures.



Would need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

chesca12 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Could you have a look at this Celine trapeze for me? I don't know much about these bags only the luggage range so any help would be much appreciated
> Item name : Celine trapeze
> Item number : 122283975367
> Seller id : eustomao218
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-trap...%3A40ae44ac1590a2ab9619952effd0eae7%7Ciid%3A1



Trapeze is a fake


----------



## unoma

Petroleum said:


> Hello! Would be grateful if someone could take a look at this one!
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Bag Micro
> Listing number: 182400496560
> Seller: giselleantonia
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...496560?hash=item2a77eab3b0:g:-I8AAOSw5cNYYTD6
> 
> Comment: I feel like the price makes this listing very sketchy...



Fake


----------



## unoma

NM


----------



## unoma

cewek said:


> My apologies unoma. I have now found the same bag on eBay from the same seller
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/361849089399?_mwBanner=1



Phantom is Authentic


----------



## unoma

cocoa5257 said:


> Hi. I got this celine box from a buyer.
> Can you help authenticate it?
> Thanks a lot and Merry X'mas.
> 
> Item: Celine box
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: LITTLE M
> Link:N/A (link is already cannot found)



Would need to see zipper marking, under the clasp, imprint on the clasp, straps etc.....


----------



## justhello69

Hi unoma i added all the pics I have plz kindly  take a look at my bag one more time ) thanks
justhello69 said: ↑
Hello again sorry for not using the format referring to the post above
Item: Celine Box
Listing number: bought from vestiare collective
Seller: Sara (Vestiaire collective)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2979273.shtml
Thanks and sorry again
Click to expand...


----------



## lawyer_luxe

I'm totally inexperienced with Celine but I'm totally smitten with the Phantom! Please help me authenticate when you have time, ladies.

Item: Celine Phantom in Vermillion
Listing Number: in FB group
Seller: kind of feel bad posting her name on here!
Link: top bag here:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/LuxuryHandbag/search/?query=celine


----------



## raddao

Hi everyone! I would love if some help me to authenticate this bag !

Item: Celine Small Trapeze
Listing number: 252690087892
Seller: shopwornaccessories
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...a5b3953&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=272370520495

Thank you!


----------



## celinemo

Hi Celine Experts! 

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? 

Item: Celine Edge Medium
Listing number: 172462897010
Seller: puilam4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172462897010

Thank you in advance!


----------



## unoma

celinemo said:


> Hi Celine Experts!
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Edge Medium
> Listing number: 172462897010
> Seller: puilam4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172462897010
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Ask for all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

raddao said:


> Hi everyone! I would love if some help me to authenticate this bag !
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze
> Listing number: 252690087892
> Seller: shopwornaccessories
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...a5b3953&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=272370520495
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

justhello69 said:


> Hi unoma i added all the pics I have plz kindly  take a look at my bag one more time ) thanks
> justhello69 said: ↑
> Hello again sorry for not using the format referring to the post above
> Item: Celine Box
> Listing number: bought from vestiare collective
> Seller: Sara (Vestiaire collective)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2979273.shtml
> Thanks and sorry again
> Click to expand...



Post photos of the box you received. Including serial number, zipper marking, under the clasp and all imprint


----------



## raynah

Hello, Unoma!
could you please check this bag? Thanks!!
Item: Celine classic medium box
Listing Number:
Seller: ******
Link: Link disappeared after sold


----------



## raynah

more pics for celine medium
thanks


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Hi[emoji173]️ can you please authenticate this mini luggage?
Listing# 302180792210 
Name: celine * cobalt blue mini leather luggage tote
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302180792210
Seller: jmb151311

Thanks


----------



## Jsharp

Here are more images.



unoma said:


> Would need to see more photos



View media item 1504View media item 1503View media item 1502View media item 1501View media item 1500View media item 1499View media item 1498


----------



## Johanne.g

unoma said:


> Post photos of the bag when you receive it.
> Merry Christmas [emoji319]



Hi Unoma,

I have just received the bag and I am sending you pictures of it now.

Item: Celine Luggage Leather handbag
Listing number is applicable: 3390460
Seller: Vestiaire Collective (Lou is the name of seller on the website)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3390460.shtml
Comments if any: I initially thought it was a Celine Mini Luggage and that the measurements on the website were simply wrong because I had never read about a Celine Shoulder Luggage but it ended up being a Celine Shoulder Luggage (which I don't mind since I like very much the long handles). The bag has been authenticated by Vestiaire Collective, however I would really like a second opinion as I found the ''Made in Italy'' stamp not completely clear which worried me. However all the remaining details seem pretty good to me and it really feels like genuine good leather. 

Please let me know what you think.
Thank you very much and I wish you're having great holidays


----------



## mamiexiao

Hi, Unoma! Happy holiday!
Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!
Item: Celine classic medium box
Listing Number:
Seller: yumle4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4350-Celine...6Wd894WRVojYXO%2BIU68%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
I already won the auction but I still doubt if the bag authentic. I thought it was probably fake by pictures, but the seller said it was authentic and provided a receipt from 38 AV. Montaigne. The zipper head, gold stamp and hard ware are different with authentic bags.


----------



## lexiaria

Hello,
I am new to this forum. Would you be able to authenticate this black Celine Phantom tote for me? The bag was a Christmas gift, and I was surprised frankly which is why I would like to authenticate it so I know the worth. It's the only Celine bag I've ever owned, so I don't know much besides what I've read online. I need some expert opinion on this.

Item: Celine Phantom Tote (Black w/ gold hardware)
Listing Number: Not sure what this is, I have pictures of the inside zipper serial tag if that helps?
Seller: it was a gift, so unfortunately I do not have the seller information
Link: n/a
Comments: n/a

Hope this is enough information. Please let me know if more pictures/information is required.

http://tinypic.com/r/25f3mo6/9
http://tinypic.com/r/rrjwnt/9
http://tinypic.com/r/258s4lw/9
http://tinypic.com/r/28a6wao/9
http://tinypic.com/r/3005jqb/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2jagkgi/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2604vfa/9
http://tinypic.com/r/iqy0cl/9


----------



## Johanne.g

Johanne.g said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I have just received the bag and I am sending you pictures of it now.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Leather handbag
> Listing number is applicable: 3390460
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective (Lou is the name of seller on the website)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3390460.shtml
> Comments if any: I initially thought it was a Celine Mini Luggage and that the measurements on the website were simply wrong because I had never read about a Celine Shoulder Luggage but it ended up being a Celine Shoulder Luggage (which I don't mind since I like very much the long handles). The bag has been authenticated by Vestiaire Collective, however I would really like a second opinion as I found the ''Made in Italy'' stamp not completely clear which worried me. However all the remaining details seem pretty good to me and it really feels like genuine good leather.
> 
> Please let me know what you think.
> Thank you very much and I wish you're having great holidays
> 
> View attachment 3560208
> View attachment 3560209
> View attachment 3560210
> View attachment 3560211
> View attachment 3560212
> View attachment 3560213
> View attachment 3560214
> View attachment 3560215
> View attachment 3560216
> View attachment 3560217



Hi Unoma,
I don't mean to fill up this forum with messages but I had forgotten another detail about the Shoulder Luggage that makes me doubt it's authenticity. The seller sent me the tags of the bag and the numbers don't match the stamps in the bag. I don't know if they should? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## BICIMODA

Smoothop said:


> Myauthenticbag is another super fake seller ...steer clear. Also goes by the name of The Greatest Luxury.


i bought celine frommyauthenticbag
checked by celine new york
authentic


----------



## BICIMODA

unoma said:


> Super Fake


as wrote before i bought celine bag from myauthenticbag
checked form celine new york
and AUTH


----------



## unoma

Johanne.g said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I have just received the bag and I am sending you pictures of it now.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Leather handbag
> Listing number is applicable: 3390460
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective (Lou is the name of seller on the website)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3390460.shtml
> Comments if any: I initially thought it was a Celine Mini Luggage and that the measurements on the website were simply wrong because I had never read about a Celine Shoulder Luggage but it ended up being a Celine Shoulder Luggage (which I don't mind since I like very much the long handles). The bag has been authenticated by Vestiaire Collective, however I would really like a second opinion as I found the ''Made in Italy'' stamp not completely clear which worried me. However all the remaining details seem pretty good to me and it really feels like genuine good leather.
> 
> Please let me know what you think.
> Thank you very much and I wish you're having great holidays
> 
> View attachment 3560208
> View attachment 3560209
> View attachment 3560210
> View attachment 3560211
> View attachment 3560212
> View attachment 3560213
> View attachment 3560214
> View attachment 3560215
> View attachment 3560216
> View attachment 3560217


Shoulder is Auth


----------



## unoma

lexiaria said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum. Would you be able to authenticate this black Celine Phantom tote for me? The bag was a Christmas gift, and I was surprised frankly which is why I would like to authenticate it so I know the worth. It's the only Celine bag I've ever owned, so I don't know much besides what I've read online. I need some expert opinion on this.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Tote (Black w/ gold hardware)
> Listing Number: Not sure what this is, I have pictures of the inside zipper serial tag if that helps?
> Seller: it was a gift, so unfortunately I do not have the seller information
> Link: n/a
> Comments: n/a
> 
> Hope this is enough information. Please let me know if more pictures/information is required.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/25f3mo6/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/rrjwnt/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/258s4lw/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/28a6wao/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/3005jqb/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2jagkgi/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2604vfa/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/iqy0cl/9



Fake


----------



## unoma

mamiexiao said:


> Hi, Unoma! Happy holiday!
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine classic medium box
> Listing Number:
> Seller: yumle4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4350-Celine-Box-Classic-Wine-Medium-/302158659897?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zavYYkgV6Wd894WRVojYXO%2BIU68%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> I already won the auction but I still doubt if the bag authentic. I thought it was probably fake by pictures, but the seller said it was authentic and provided a receipt from 38 AV. Montaigne. The zipper head, gold stamp and hard ware are different with authentic bags.


Fake


----------



## unoma

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hi[emoji173]️ can you please authenticate this mini luggage?
> Listing# 302180792210
> Name: celine * cobalt blue mini leather luggage tote
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302180792210
> Seller: jmb151311
> 
> Thanks


Auth


----------



## mamiexiao

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks! Happy new year!


----------



## bagloversmmab

Hi all,
Happy New Year!!! I am looking into 3 Celines on ebay that I would like to confirm if they are authentic as I want to give myself a good present to celebrate my promotion this year! 
It would be great if you could help me, thank you!!

Bag 1:

Item: Celine Mini Luggage (gray, blue and black)
Listing number: 192059936907
Seller: harperalabe (209)
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic...3D122184079996&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Bag 2:

Item: Celine mini luggage (black, beige and burgundy)
Listing number: 262783830708
Seller: goodwoman86 (99)
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC...3D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Bag 3:

Item: Celine mini luggage (yellow, black and beige)
Listing number: not available
Seller: mrnice21 (28)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-L...3D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Thank you so much once again!!!


----------



## unoma

bagloversmmab said:


> Hi all,
> Happy New Year!!! I am looking into 3 Celines on ebay that I would like to confirm if they are authentic as I want to give myself a good present to celebrate my promotion this year!
> It would be great if you could help me, thank you!!
> 
> Bag 1:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (gray, blue and black)
> Listing number: 192059936907
> Seller: harperalabe (209)
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Celine-Mini-Luggage-/192059936907?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D5f89210ac52548109c36549c6cfc7df7%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D122184079996&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Bag 2:
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage (black, beige and burgundy)
> Listing number: 262783830708
> Seller: goodwoman86 (99)
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-LUGGAGE-mini-TRICOLOR-black-beige-burgundy-/262783830708?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3Da46cf5c26682490bacf579ca27870de0%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D9%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Bag 3:
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage (yellow, black and beige)
> Listing number: not available
> Seller: mrnice21 (28)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Multicolor-Brand-New-With-Tags-/122288214639?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3Da46cf5c26682490bacf579ca27870de0%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Thank you so much once again!!!


Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes


----------



## bagloversmmab

unoma said:


> Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes[/
> 
> 
> unoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if you could help me, thank you!!
> 
> Bag 1:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (gray, blue and black)
> Listing number: 192059936907
> Seller: harperalabe (209)
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Celine-Mini-Luggage-/192059936907?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253D5f89210ac52548109c36549c6cfc7df7%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D5%2526rkt%253D25%2526sd%253D122184079996&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
Click to expand...


----------



## bagloversmmab

Bag 2:

Item: Celine mini luggage (black, beige and burgundy)
Listing number: 262783830708
Seller: goodwoman86 (99)
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-LUGGAGE-mini-TRICOLOR-black-beige-burgundy-/262783830708?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253Da46cf5c26682490bacf579ca27870de0%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D9%2526rkt%253D25%2526sd%253D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## bagloversmmab

unoma said:


> Post one item at a time to avoid mistakes


Bag 3:

Item: Celine mini luggage (yellow, black and beige)
Listing number: not available
Seller: mrnice21 (28)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Multicolor-Brand-New-With-Tags-/122288214639?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253Da46cf5c26682490bacf579ca27870de0%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D4%2526rkt%253D25%2526sd%253D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Thank you so much once again!!!


----------



## unoma

mamiexiao said:


> Thanks! Happy new year!


Happy New year


----------



## unoma

bagloversmmab said:


> Bag 2:
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage (black, beige and burgundy)
> Listing number: 262783830708
> Seller: goodwoman86 (99)
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-LUGGAGE-mini-TRICOLOR-black-beige-burgundy-/262783830708?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253Da46cf5c26682490bacf579ca27870de0%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D9%2526rkt%253D25%2526sd%253D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


Auth


----------



## unoma

bagloversmmab said:


> Bag 3:
> 
> Item: Celine mini luggage (yellow, black and beige)
> Listing number: not available
> Seller: mrnice21 (28)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Multicolor-Brand-New-With-Tags-/122288214639?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253Da46cf5c26682490bacf579ca27870de0%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D4%2526rkt%253D25%2526sd%253D192059936907&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Thank you so much once again!!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## bagloversmmab

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



You mean the first one right?
Bag 1:

Item: Celine Mini Luggage (gray, blue and black)
Listing number: 192059936907
Seller: harperalabe (209)
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Celine-Mini-Luggage-/192059936907?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253D5f89210ac52548109c36549c6cfc7df7%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D5%2526rkt%253D25%2526sd%253D122184079996&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Thank you so much once again and happy new year!!!!


----------



## bagloversmmab

unoma said:


> Auth


Great!!!! Tks a lot!!!!


----------



## bagloversmmab

unoma said:


> Auth


 Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## stelstar

Hi, can I have this bag authenticated please
Celine Belt Mini Bag in Black grained Calfskin
Ebay listing:112248341578
Seller: Boombayeh http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-P...t-Bag-In-Black-Grained-Calfskin-/112248341578


----------



## Clarefiya

Hello, could you please take a look at this one? Thank you very much! Happy New Year!

Item: Celine medium classic box in smooth leather
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: Gumtree
Link: once the item is sold out, the link disappear too.
Comments: Seller said this bag was bought from Japan.


----------



## Petroleum

I searched for the name of the seller on the forum and found that you had already stated earlier sold nanos as fake so i won't take up your time with this one


----------



## vivilxw

Hi Experts! 

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? 

Item: Celine Box Medium in Black
Seller: Amuze
Link: http://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-black#

Thank you in advance and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## vivilxw

vivilxw said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Medium in Black
> Seller: Amuze
> Link: http://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-black#
> 
> Thank you in advance and Happy New Year!!!


More pic


----------



## raynah

raynah said:


> Hello, Unoma!
> could you please check this bag? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine classic medium box
> Listing Number:
> Seller: ******
> Link: Link disappeared after sold





raynah said:


> more pics for celine medium
> thanks


----------



## raynah

raynah said:


> Hello, Unoma!
> could you please check this bag? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine classic medium box
> Listing Number:
> Seller: ******
> Link: Link disappeared after sold


----------



## ajs10

Will one of the authenticators please check out this mini?  Thank you!
Item:  Celine Palmelato Calfskin Mini Luggage Camel
Seller:  Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-palmelato-calfskin-mini-luggage-camel-152997


----------



## Smoothop

Petroleum said:


> I searched for the name of the seller on the forum and found that you had already stated earlier sold nanos as fake so i won't take up your time with this one


It was infact a bad fake...


----------



## ashlie

vivilxw said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Medium in Black
> Seller: Amuze
> Link: http://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-black#
> 
> Thank you in advance and Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562132
> View attachment 3562133
> View attachment 3562134
> View attachment 3562135
> View attachment 3562136
> View attachment 3562137
> View attachment 3562138
> View attachment 3562139
> View attachment 3562140
> View attachment 3562141



Amuze has been selling fakes. Please wait for Unoma.


----------



## Johanne.g

unoma said:


> Shoulder is Auth



Thank you so much Unoma!!! Have a great new year!


----------



## loveloverad

Please help me authenticate

http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=232192951678&fromWatch=true


----------



## urbanshark

Hello Unoma,
Can you help me to authenticate this bag?
Item:  Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: Bidding was ended so I couldn't find this number
Seller: 4.84889
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262780599631?ul_noapp=true
Comments:
The bag doesn't have initials on the zipper, but seller said that this depends of the
year of realize. Is that true? The bag serial number is S-CL-0088. I attach also few pictures.  
Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!!! All the best of all of you who help us every day here!!!
Kind regards


----------



## raynah

Unoma, 

Could you check this bag please?

Thanks

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-687#post-30912979


----------



## justhello69

Hi unoma i added all the pics I have plz kindly take a look at my bag one more time ) thanks
justhello69 said: ↑
Hello again sorry for not using the format referring to the post above
Item: Celine Box
Listing number: bought from vestiare collective
Seller: Sara (Vestiaire collective)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2979273.shtml
Here is all the pics I have thanks again


----------



## justhello69

More pics


----------



## Smoothop

loveloverad said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=232192951678&fromWatch=true


Beware looxshop is a known superfake seller!


----------



## mm7888

hi can anyone authenticate this bag please.
the seller relisted and i found someone already authenticated the previous listing as fake i asked seller and she said it is authentic so i just want to double  check with you guy

*100% Auth Celine Phantom Beige Croc Stamped Leather Handbag Tote Medium Luggage *
*seller : mcherch*
*listing id: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152375964202?ul_noapp=true*


----------



## vivilxw

ashlie said:


> Amuze has been selling fakes. Please wait for Unoma.


yeah I saw the recent thread and it got me worried. what's worse, the hardware on the strap feels different from the main bag, it's less distressed/vintage and the whole strap is covered with plastic wrapping...


----------



## kswilkin

I am looking to authenticate this Celine Trapeze I bought on eBay. Thanks, friends! 

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 182345755042
Seller: jkjb*sales*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182345755042


----------



## ashlie

mm7888 said:


> hi can anyone authenticate this bag please.
> the seller relisted and i found someone already authenticated the previous listing as fake i asked seller and she said it is authentic so i just want to double  check with you guy
> 
> *100% Auth Celine Phantom Beige Croc Stamped Leather Handbag Tote Medium Luggage *
> *seller : mcherch*
> *listing id: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152375964202?ul_noapp=true*



There is already a thread dedicated to this seller/issues with the item not being as described. As well as this bag already being deemed fake.


----------



## sophia307

Hi
Could you please authentic this bag for me ?
I requested additional picture on the second and third link ( all link are for the same bag , just additional picture )
Item: Celine nano bag
Listing number :1228604333
Seller: Kijiji seller
Link : http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1228604333?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
additional picture could be found at the link below
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...re/1228604943?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...es/1228608864?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cachu

Hello,

Would you please authenticate the item that I just purchased? Really appreciate your help!

Item: Horizontal cabas bi-color
Listing Number: 11185015
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mel-leather-horizontal-bi-cabas-tote-bag.html


----------



## pumbaa9285

Hi

Could you please authenticate this bag for me ? 

Item: Classic Box Navy
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Amuze
Link: http://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-navy


----------



## JulieWhitehead

Item: 
Medium Luggage Phantom Handbag in Crocodile
Listing Number: F-PA-0141
View media item 1561View media item 1560View media item 1559View media item 1558


----------



## unoma

JulieWhitehead said:


> Item:
> Medium Luggage Phantom Handbag in Crocodile
> Listing Number: F-PA-0141
> View media item 1561View media item 1560View media item 1559View media item 1558


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

pumbaa9285 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me ?
> 
> Item: Classic Box Navy
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Amuze
> Link: http://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-navy


I want to see serial number, zipper marking and under the clasp (see attach photo)


----------



## unoma

cachu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please authenticate the item that I just purchased? Really appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: Horizontal cabas bi-color
> Listing Number: 11185015
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mel-leather-horizontal-bi-cabas-tote-bag.html


Auth Cabas


----------



## unoma

sophia307 said:


> Hi
> Could you please authentic this bag for me ?
> I requested additional picture on the second and third link ( all link are for the same bag , just additional picture )
> Item: Celine nano bag
> Listing number :1228604333
> Seller: Kijiji seller
> Link : http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1228604333?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> additional picture could be found at the link below
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...re/1228604943?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...es/1228608864?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kswilkin said:


> I am looking to authenticate this Celine Trapeze I bought on eBay. Thanks, friends!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 182345755042
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182345755042


Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

mm7888 said:


> hi can anyone authenticate this bag please.
> the seller relisted and i found someone already authenticated the previous listing as fake i asked seller and she said it is authentic so i just want to double  check with you guy
> 
> *100% Auth Celine Phantom Beige Croc Stamped Leather Handbag Tote Medium Luggage *
> *seller : mcherch*
> *listing id: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152375964202?ul_noapp=true*


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

justhello69 said:


> View attachment 3563949
> View attachment 3563947
> View attachment 3563945
> View attachment 3563946
> View attachment 3563944
> View attachment 3563943
> View attachment 3563942
> View attachment 3563941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi unoma i added all the pics I have plz kindly take a look at my bag one more time ) thanks
> justhello69 said: ↑
> Hello again sorry for not using the format referring to the post above
> Item: Celine Box
> Listing number: bought from vestiare collective
> Seller: Sara (Vestiaire collective)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-classic-leather-handbag-celine-2979273.shtml
> Here is all the pics I have thanks again


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

urbanshark said:


> Hello Unoma,
> Can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item:  Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: Bidding was ended so I couldn't find this number
> Seller: 4.84889
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262780599631?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:
> The bag doesn't have initials on the zipper, but seller said that this depends of the
> year of realize. Is that true? The bag serial number is S-CL-0088. I attach also few pictures.
> Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!!! All the best of all of you who help us every day here!!!
> Kind regards


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

loveloverad said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=232192951678&fromWatch=true


Next time, use the correct format.
Super fake


----------



## unoma

ajs10 said:


> Will one of the authenticators please check out this mini?  Thank you!
> Item:  Celine Palmelato Calfskin Mini Luggage Camel
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-palmelato-calfskin-mini-luggage-camel-152997


Auth


----------



## pumbaa9285

Hi unoma

Here's are the photos - i don't see where the serial number is though.

The other thing that concerned me is the inside of the bag is a brighter blue than the outside navy.


----------



## unoma

Clarefiya said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one? Thank you very much! Happy New Year!
> 
> Item: Celine medium classic box in smooth leather
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: Gumtree
> Link: once the item is sold out, the link disappear too.
> Comments: Seller said this bag was bought from Japan.
> View attachment 3562048
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562052
> 
> View attachment 3562054
> 
> View attachment 3562055
> 
> View attachment 3562057
> View attachment 3562058
> 
> View attachment 3562059
> 
> View attachment 3562062
> 
> View attachment 3562064
> 
> View attachment 3562065


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

stelstar said:


> Hi, can I have this bag authenticated please
> Celine Belt Mini Bag in Black grained Calfskin
> Ebay listing:112248341578
> Seller: Boombayeh http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-P...t-Bag-In-Black-Grained-Calfskin-/112248341578


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bagloversmmab said:


> You mean the first one right?
> Bag 1:
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage (gray, blue and black)
> Listing number: 192059936907
> Seller: harperalabe (209)
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Celine-Mini-Luggage-/192059936907?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253D5f89210ac52548109c36549c6cfc7df7%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D5%2526rkt%253D25%2526sd%253D122184079996&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Thank you so much once again and happy new year!!!!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Mooncalf

Hello unoma, please help me with authenticating the following bag.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed (?) Calf Leather in Black
Listing Number: -
Seller: Bought the bag from a store in my hometown, which enjoys perfect reputation; 
I have bought various designer pieces (including a few second-grade goods) before off of them
Link: -
Comment: Have been lusting for the Nano for quite a while now, but always ended up buying other bags. 
When I went into said store the other day I immediately spotted this bag and her Micro-sister on the shelf and literally ran to the cash desks. 
When at home I took a closer look at it, and after a sleepless night searching the web, I'm insecure, that I might have bought a fake (shiny hardware, everything about the serial number tag seems off, etc.)
Is it possible, that the bag is still authentic or another second-grade good?















Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## jasmine326

Would you pls authenticate this? Happy new year!

Item: classic box brown
Listing number: 381909344943
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/381909344943?_mwBanner=1


----------



## pinkapril

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?Thanks.
Item: authentic NEW CELINE Medium Box Bag in Camel Brown Leather
Listing number: 311772479259
Seller: luxurycitizen 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4350-authen...479259?hash=item4897167f1b:g:2T4AAOSw44BYRxUm


----------



## lexiaria

Hello, 
Would you please be able to authenticate this item?

Item: Medium Celine Phantom Black with Black Hardware
Listing Number: 282311307018
Seller: jody_355
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Celine-Phantom-Black-Black-Hardware-/282311307018? 

If you need any more pictures other than what's listed in the link, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## ajs10

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you, unoma!


----------



## sophia307

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Hi Unoma
the link below shows the zipper marking
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...o/1228996587?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true#
Thanks a lot !


----------



## vivilxw

vivilxw said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Medium in Black
> Seller: Amuze
> Link: http://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-black#
> 
> Thank you in advance and Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562132
> View attachment 3562133
> View attachment 3562134
> View attachment 3562135
> View attachment 3562136
> View attachment 3562137
> View attachment 3562138
> View attachment 3562139
> View attachment 3562140
> View attachment 3562141





vivilxw said:


> More pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562174



Hi Unoma,
can you please take a look at this one? thanks a lot!


----------



## NICOLET6

Please please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.
Item: Celine nano
Listing Number:
112259088838
Seller:tollsoll7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112259088838?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## DianneDC

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


----------



## DianneDC

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Thank you Unoma. Happy New Year!


----------



## DianneDC

unoma said:


> Black Nano is Auth.


Thank you again Unoma. Happy New Year!


----------



## cachu

unoma said:


> Auth Cabas


Thank you, unoma!


----------



## unoma

cachu said:


> Thank you, unoma!


----------



## unoma

DianneDC said:


> Thank you again Unoma. Happy New Year!


Happy New Year


----------



## unoma

DianneDC said:


> Thank you Unoma. Happy New Year!


Happy New Year


----------



## unoma

NICOLET6 said:


> Please please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number:
> 112259088838
> Seller:tollsoll7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112259088838?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

vivilxw said:


> Hi Unoma,
> can you please take a look at this one? thanks a lot!


Link isn't opening


----------



## unoma

ajs10 said:


> Thank you, unoma!


----------



## pinkapril

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?Thanks.
Item: authentic NEW CELINE Medium Box Bag in Camel Brown Leather
Listing number: 311772479259
Seller: luxurycitizen 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4350-authentic-NEW-CELINE-Medium-Box-Bag-in-Camel-Brown-Leather-/311772479259?hash=item4897167f1b:g:2T4AAOSw44BYRxUm


----------



## unoma

lexiaria said:


> Hello,
> Would you please be able to authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Medium Celine Phantom Black with Black Hardware
> Listing Number: 282311307018
> Seller: jody_355
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Celine-Phantom-Black-Black-Hardware-/282311307018?
> 
> If you need any more pictures other than what's listed in the link, please let me know. Thank you!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Mooncalf said:


> Hello unoma, please help me with authenticating the following bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed (?) Calf Leather in Black
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Bought the bag from a store in my hometown, which enjoys perfect reputation;
> I have bought various designer pieces (including a few second-grade goods) before off of them
> Link: -
> Comment: Have been lusting for the Nano for quite a while now, but always ended up buying other bags.
> When I went into said store the other day I immediately spotted this bag and her Micro-sister on the shelf and literally ran to the cash desks.
> When at home I took a closer look at it, and after a sleepless night searching the web, I'm insecure, that I might have bought a fake (shiny hardware, everything about the serial number tag seems off, etc.)
> Is it possible, that the bag is still authentic or another second-grade good?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565695
> View attachment 3565696
> View attachment 3565697
> View attachment 3565699
> View attachment 3565701
> View attachment 3565702
> View attachment 3565703
> View attachment 3565706
> View attachment 3565707
> View attachment 3565708
> View attachment 3565697
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!


Fake


----------



## jasmine326

jasmine326 said:


> Would you pls authenticate this? Happy new year!
> 
> Item: classic box brown
> Listing number: 381909344943
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/381909344943?_mwBanner=1



understand that some of the posts may not be replied. Could you pls advise the reason? So that we can improve next time. Thanks!


----------



## rubylovepurse

Hello unoma, 

Could you help me to authenticate this celine medium box bag?

Item: Celine medium box bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: My husband got this from an international client. I love this bag and post that on my twitter lots of times. But I am not sure if this one is authenticated or fake. Thanks for your help!
Link: NA


----------



## rubylovepurse

more picutes


----------



## nekostar0412

Hello Celine Authenticators, I am leeming for a Celine Luggage Nano in black! I am not experienced in Celine, so I need some help.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage

Listing Number: 252711191223

Seller: Ebay

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252711191223

Comments: If it is not authentic, please share why so I can learn [emoji1360]


----------



## Smoothop

nekostar0412 said:


> Hello Celine Authenticators, I am leeming for a Celine Luggage Nano in black! I am not experienced in Celine, so I need some help.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> 
> Listing Number: 252711191223
> 
> Seller: Ebay
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252711191223
> 
> Comments: If it is not authentic, please share why so I can learn [emoji1360]


Unfortunately the Authenticators can't share the features which show a bag is fake....otherwise they would be giving a big help to the producers of these false handbags and goods. However looking at previous posts it is quite easy to deduce what to look out for in an authentic piece.


----------



## Jsharp

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag 

Listing Number: 322382658594

Seller: eBay 

Link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/322382658594

Comments: Thank you


----------



## nekostar0412

Smoothop said:


> Unfortunately the Authenticators can't share the features which show a bag is fake....otherwise they would be giving a big help to the producers of these false handbags and goods. However looking at previous posts it is quite easy to deduce what to look out for in an authentic piece.



Thanks for the clarification. I'm just trying to learn so I can weed out more pre-loved items on my own and not have to post so much here in the future. If anyone would like to share some insight on real vs fake Celine, please PM me. TIA!


----------



## kswilkin

kswilkin said:


> I am looking to authenticate this Celine Trapeze I bought on eBay. Thanks, friends!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 182345755042
> Seller: jkjb*sales*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182345755042


Have any of you had a chance to look at this Trapeze?


----------



## pumbaa9285

pumbaa9285 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me ?
> 
> Item: Classic Box Navy
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Amuze
> Link: http://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-navy






unoma said:


> I want to see serial number, zipper marking and under the clasp (see attach photo)



Hi Unoma

Please see photos below for serial number (S-LA-0195), zipper and under the clasp. Thanks again for looking.


----------



## DDM

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## DDM

Can you please authenticate this red mini celine tie knot  bag purchased on tradesy
Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-leather-tote-bag-red-20404302/
Seller: was trendlee
Listing:  20404302


----------



## lv_luva

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Black Bag Goatskin
Listing Number: 262796139244
Seller: jajasexy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262796139244?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: can I please get some help with authentication?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lv_luva

Item: Celine Box Bag Medium Size Black Calfskin Leather
Listing Number: 262797040978
Seller: akvariuma2016
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...f936126&pid=100022&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=262796139244
Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smoothop

lv_luva said:


> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Black Bag Goatskin
> Listing Number: 262796139244
> Seller: jajasexy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262796139244?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: can I please get some help with authentication?  Thanks in advance!


This is not actually in Goatskin  the grain is completely different. It is Calfskin Liégé 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  more like...Check out the Box in goatskin:


----------



## lv_luva

.


----------



## lv_luva

Smoothop said:


> This is not actually in Goatskin  the grain is completely different. It is Calfskin Liégé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more like...Check out the Box in goatskin:



Thank you for the clarification.  Do you think it is authentic?


----------



## Smoothop

lv_luva said:


> Thank you for the clarification.  Do you think it is authentic?


You must wait for the Authenticator for that  but more photos will be needed.


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank u!

Item: Medium Cèline Phantom Bullhide Leather Authentic New With Tags 
Listing Number: 282313579170
Seller: glenn7734
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/282313579170


----------



## Blacktulip

Hi, could you please help authenticate the following Celine mini luggage: (Many thanks!)
Item: *Authentic Celine black leather large mini Luggage tote with tags*
Listing Number: 232164311024
Seller: son.miche  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...fed0BGWEGDtHDxyzeEma0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## NICOLET6

Please help me authenticate this Celine bag. Thank you very much. 
Item: Celine nano luggage
Listing Number: 112259088838
Seller:tollsoll7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: *Please note* that I did not buy this for $5, me and the buyer reached a both agreed price and I directly paid her through paypal invoice. She said she bought it couple months ago and I asked if she still has the receipt, she said yes, but doesn't want to ship it with the bag, and sent a photo of the receipt to me.


----------



## lovetoshop390

Edit


----------



## tellike

Hi

Is this bag real? (Mini luggage bag)

Item: Céline mini luggage bag
Listing Number:182387554930
Seller: lety0501.3
Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/182387554930?_mwBanner=1

Comments: is this bag real? It's a private sale so you can't return it. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## tellike

Is this bag real? (Mini luggage bag)

Item: Céline mini luggage bag
Listing Numbernow expanded but emailing)
Seller: ap.de17
Link: expanded. She says she's on a trip and emailed me photos after she didn't accept my offer

Comments: is this bag real? It's a private sale so you can't return it. I asked her to put it on ebay again but it was a private szle(like her other stuff) so non-returnable. Here are the pictures, thank you


----------



## Jointacccount

Hi i would like to seek help to authenticate this celine micro luggage.
I am not sure what is listing number and link as I bought this from carousell and authenticity was unsure.
Can someone help me? Thanks in advance


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Hi!  Can you please authenticate this trapeze for me? There is no tag indicating the color and the hardware seems very shiny. Thank you! [emoji179] please let me know if I am missing any pics/if you need more to authenticate! [emoji175] (there is still a sticker on the front hardware)


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Also, pretty sure this is the Souris color, which only comes with silver hardware, no? Yet this bag has gold hardware ^


----------



## unoma

MademoiselleXO said:


> Hi!  Can you please authenticate this trapeze for me? There is no tag indicating the color and the hardware seems very shiny. Thank you! [emoji179] please let me know if I am missing any pics/if you need more to authenticate! [emoji175] (there is still a sticker on the front hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570794
> View attachment 3570789
> View attachment 3570790
> View attachment 3570791
> View attachment 3570792
> View attachment 3570793
> View attachment 3570795
> View attachment 3570796
> View attachment 3570797
> View attachment 3570798



Auction link? Include serial number


----------



## unoma

Jointacccount said:


> Hi i would like to seek help to authenticate this celine micro luggage.
> I am not sure what is listing number and link as I bought this from carousell and authenticity was unsure.
> Can someone help me? Thanks in advance



Pls next time use the correct format and include auction link.
Micro is a Fake


----------



## unoma

tellike said:


> Is this bag real? (Mini luggage bag)
> 
> Item: Céline mini luggage bag
> Listing Numbernow expanded but emailing)
> Seller: ap.de17
> Link: expanded. She says she's on a trip and emailed me photos after she didn't accept my offer
> 
> Comments: is this bag real? It's a private sale so you can't return it. I asked her to put it on ebay again but it was a private szle(like her other stuff) so non-returnable. Here are the pictures, thank you



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

tellike said:


> View attachment 3570072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Is this bag real? (Mini luggage bag)
> 
> Item: Céline mini luggage bag
> Listing Number:182387554930
> Seller: lety0501.3
> Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/182387554930?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Comments: is this bag real? It's a private sale so you can't return it.
> Thank you in advance



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

NICOLET6 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Celine bag. Thank you very much.
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing Number: 112259088838
> Seller:tollsoll7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: *Please note* that I did not buy this for $5, me and the buyer reached a both agreed price and I directly paid her through paypal invoice. She said she bought it couple months ago and I asked if she still has the receipt, she said yes, but doesn't want to ship it with the bag, and sent a photo of the receipt to me.



Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

Blacktulip said:


> Hi, could you please help authenticate the following Celine mini luggage: (Many thanks!)
> Item: *Authentic Celine black leather large mini Luggage tote with tags*
> Listing Number: 232164311024
> Seller: son.miche
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...fed0BGWEGDtHDxyzeEma0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 3568880
> View attachment 3568881
> View attachment 3568882
> View attachment 3568883
> View attachment 3568884
> View attachment 3568885
> View attachment 3568886
> View attachment 3568887



Mini Auth


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank u!
> 
> Item: Medium Cèline Phantom Bullhide Leather Authentic New With Tags
> Listing Number: 282313579170
> Seller: glenn7734
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282313579170



Phantom is a fake


----------



## unoma

lv_luva said:


> Item: Celine Box Bag Medium Size Black Calfskin Leather
> Listing Number: 262797040978
> Seller: akvariuma2016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...f936126&pid=100022&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=262796139244
> Comments: Thanks in advance!



Looks off, ask for serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

DDM said:


> Can you please authenticate this red mini celine tie knot  bag purchased on tradesy
> Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-leather-tote-bag-red-20404302/
> Seller: was trendlee
> Listing:  20404302



Can't view the link !


----------



## unoma

kswilkin said:


> Have any of you had a chance to look at this Trapeze?



Trapeze is a fake


----------



## unoma

nekostar0412 said:


> Hello Celine Authenticators, I am leeming for a Celine Luggage Nano in black! I am not experienced in Celine, so I need some help.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> 
> Listing Number: 252711191223
> 
> Seller: Ebay
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252711191223
> 
> Comments: If it is not authentic, please share why so I can learn [emoji1360]



Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

rubylovepurse said:


> Hello unoma,
> 
> Could you help me to authenticate this celine medium box bag?
> 
> Item: Celine medium box bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: My husband got this from an international client. I love this bag and post that on my twitter lots of times. But I am not sure if this one is authenticated or fake. Thanks for your help!
> Link: NA



Box is a fake


----------



## unoma

jasmine326 said:


> understand that some of the posts may not be replied. Could you pls advise the reason? So that we can improve next time. Thanks!



Box is Auth


----------



## tellike

Hi, she mailed me her answer and picture of the ticket. No zipper and serial number. İs it really hard to take a picture of it as she claims it is?
TİA


----------



## C666666

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: celine classic medium box in camel
Listing Number: 1389343
Seller: reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/celine/bags/pre-owned-celine-medium-classic-box-1389343

Comments: I already have the bag with me but I get to return it within a few days ... what concerns me is the zipper marking and that I cannot find a serial number anywhere on the bag...


----------



## sophia307

sophia307 said:


> Hi Unoma
> the link below shows the zipper marking
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...o/1228996587?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true#
> Thanks a lot !


Hi, Unoma
I am still waiting for you to authentic this one for me with the zipper marking picture updated on the link above
Thank you so much and have a lovely day !

The original link also can be found below
Name: Celine nano royal blue color
seller: kijiji seller
Link :
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...es/1228608864?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...tic-celine-nano-additional-picture/1228604943
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/st-albert/90-new-celine-nano-bag/1228604333


----------



## paulabamboo

Please ladies, help me with this Celine Belt...


----------



## MademoiselleXO

unoma said:


> Auction link? Include serial number



It's not an auction, I have this item at home  has Souris ever come with gold hardware? I have only seen silver. Hope these pics work! Thank you Unoma! [emoji175]


----------



## mashoune07

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this Celine ??


Name: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Souris
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-156149

Thank you so much!


----------



## pollygirl8

Hi, this forum has always been so amazing with authenticating my items. I am currently on the hunt for a Celine nano in dune and I have found the perfect one on eBay and I'm praying it's authenticate. 

Item: Celine nano luggage in dune
Listing Number: 172468325902 ( not sure if this is right, I didn't know where to find the listing number)
Seller: cocoluxe36
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Auth-CELINE-DRUMMED-LEATHER-NANO-LUGGAGE-CROSS-BODY-BAG-/172468325902?
Comments: thank you so much, any input is deeply appreciated.


----------



## unoma

mashoune07 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Celine ??
> 
> 
> Name: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Souris
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-souris-156149
> 
> Thank you so much!


Micro is Auth


----------



## mamiexiao

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this Celine medium box for me?

Name: Purple burgundy Leather "Medium Box" Shoulder Bag
Seller: luxsellerspb
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...168981?hash=item1a22279495:g:gToAAOSwo4pYWDS3
Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

sophia307 said:


> Hi, Unoma
> I am still waiting for you to authentic this one for me with the zipper marking picture updated on the link above
> Thank you so much and have a lovely day !
> 
> The original link also can be found below
> Name: Celine nano royal blue color
> seller: kijiji seller
> Link :
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...es/1228608864?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...tic-celine-nano-additional-picture/1228604943
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/st-albert/90-new-celine-nano-bag/1228604333


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

C666666 said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: celine classic medium box in camel
> Listing Number: 1389343
> Seller: reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/celine/bags/pre-owned-celine-medium-classic-box-1389343
> 
> Comments: I already have the bag with me but I get to return it within a few days ... what concerns me is the zipper marking and that I cannot find a serial number anywhere on the bag...


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

tellike said:


> Is this bag real? (Mini luggage bag)
> 
> Item: Céline mini luggage bag
> Listing Numbernow expanded but emailing)
> Seller: ap.de17
> Link: expanded. She says she's on a trip and emailed me photos after she didn't accept my offer
> 
> Comments: is this bag real? It's a private sale so you can't return it. I asked her to put it on ebay again but it was a private szle(like her other stuff) so non-returnable. Here are the pictures, thank you


This Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

tellike said:


> View attachment 3570072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Is this bag real? (Mini luggage bag)
> 
> Item: Céline mini luggage bag
> Listing Number:182387554930
> Seller: lety0501.3
> Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/182387554930?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Comments: is this bag real? It's a private sale so you can't return it.
> Thank you in advance


This mini need the following photos
Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

tellike said:


> Hi, she mailed me her answer and picture of the ticket. No zipper and serial number. İs it really hard to take a picture of it as she claims it is?
> TİA


Need to see more photos


----------



## unoma

pollygirl8 said:


> Hi, this forum has always been so amazing with authenticating my items. I am currently on the hunt for a Celine nano in dune and I have found the perfect one on eBay and I'm praying it's authenticate.
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage in dune
> Listing Number: 172468325902 ( not sure if this is right, I didn't know where to find the listing number)
> Seller: cocoluxe36
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Auth-CELINE-DRUMMED-LEATHER-NANO-LUGGAGE-CROSS-BODY-BAG-/172468325902?
> Comments: thank you so much, any input is deeply appreciated.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mamiexiao said:


> Hi!
> Could you please authenticate this Celine medium box for me?
> 
> Name: Purple burgundy Leather "Medium Box" Shoulder Bag
> Seller: luxsellerspb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...168981?hash=item1a22279495:g:gToAAOSwo4pYWDS3
> Thank you so much!


Ask for zipper marking. Need to see clearer photo of the serial number


----------



## C666666

unoma said:


> Auth Box


Thank you very much Unoma!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Here are all of the pics together. Thank you, Unoma! [emoji179]


----------



## C666666

Hi Unoma, I received the other celine box I ordered through reebonz.  Appreciate your help to authenticate this!

Item: celine classic box medium size
Listing Number: 1301217
Seller: reebonz.com
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/celine/bags/celine-medium-classic-box-1301217
Comments: i tried my best but still can't find a serial number inside the zip compartment.. 

Btw, I can't decide which colour to keep , brand new red or 2nd hand in camel??


----------



## sophia307

Hi, Unoma
could you please authentic this celine trapeze for me?
Name: celine trapeze
Seller: melouie328
item number: 172470054460
Ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...054460?hash=item2828042e3c:g:yM4AAOSw2xRYarOy
Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

MademoiselleXO said:


> Here are all of the pics together. Thank you, Unoma! [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572230
> View attachment 3572231
> View attachment 3572232
> View attachment 3572233
> View attachment 3572234
> View attachment 3572235
> View attachment 3572236
> View attachment 3572237
> View attachment 3572238
> View attachment 3572239


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or 
http://www.fakespotters.com.

*Pls next time include an auction with listing.

Trapeze is a FAKE*


----------



## MademoiselleXO

unoma said:


> I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators.
> http://www.authenticate4u.com or
> http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or
> http://www.fakespotters.com.
> 
> *Pls next time include an auction with listing.
> 
> Trapeze is a FAKE*



This is a link to the site of purchase: https://*********.com/celine-trapeze-handbag-dune-drummed-calfskin-w-gold-hardware-size-small.html


----------



## unoma

MademoiselleXO said:


> This is a link to the site of purchase: https://*********.com/celine-trapeze-handbag-dune-drummed-calfskin-w-gold-hardware-size-small.html


This link and the photos of the bag you attached isn't the same bag


----------



## MademoiselleXO

unoma said:


> This link and the photos of the bag you attached isn't the same bag



How so? :/ The description of the bag when I purchased it said the color was dune. However, the bag itself seems to be the souris color. The pictures show the same product, no? 

Appreciate your help, Unoma!


----------



## nekostar0412

unoma said:


> Nano is a fake


Thank you! I actually bid and lost, then was extended a "Second Chance Offer." I was weary, so I asked the seller for more detailed pictures, especially of the tag w/serial # and s/he said "Nvm sold it already to someone else" Learned my lesson...


----------



## MademoiselleXO

unoma said:


> This link and the photos of the bag you attached isn't the same bag



Very sorry to keep bugging you, Unoma! [emoji27] just frantic to figure out if this is authentic or not. The site I purchased from described the bag as Dune, but it is clearly Souris. The date codes are different, I'm assuming because they are selling more than one. Do you know if Souris has ever even been made with gold hardware, Unoma? [emoji853][emoji848] Again, so sorry to keep bugging you - really appreciate you taking the time out to help!!! [emoji175][emoji179]


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Ahh I see your comment now. I didn't see it on my phone for some reason! Thank you, Unoma!


----------



## notmysteez

Edited!


----------



## kswilkin

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a fake


That's what I was afraid of. Thank you.


----------



## intotheforest

Hi all,

I would really appreciate if you could let me know if item is authentic.

Item: Celine Small Trio Burgundy Bag
Listing Number: 282315133410
Seller: covetcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282315133410?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thanks!


----------



## Litttlebe

Hi,

Would you mind to check this one for me please?

Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze
Listing Number:
Seller: Alice
Link: Authentic Celine Trapeze Hand Bag on Gumtree http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1134...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms
Comments:


----------



## tellike

tellike said:


> Hi, she mailed me her answer and picture of the ticket. No zipper and serial number. İs it really hard to take a picture of it as she claims it is?
> TİA


Hi Unoma. These are the more pictures you asked. You have time to look at it please? Thank you (was item 172485536181)


----------



## lcondrad

Item: BNWT Celine micro luggage tote in black smooth leather RRP £1800
Listing Number: 162236004731
Seller: sv201
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162236004731?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: please help authenticate!! thanku :*


----------



## Yvonnegrant

Hi UNOma, 

Could you please authenticate this celine bag please

I would really appreciate if you could please help me to authenticate this celine bag please

Item: Celine Mini luggage shopper bag
Listing Number: 282321264655
Seller: rubinson
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282321264655

Thank you so much


----------



## alfred_sikat

Can you guys please help me authenticate this micro luggage. 
https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-c...in-ID7MbyQ.html?p=121&h=9b167f416b#9b167f416b


----------



## bagloversmmab

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Thank you Unoma! I actually bought the yellow beige and black you said it was auth!!! I am in love with it! thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sd4955

Hi!
I was looking to authenticate this Celine black, grained leather belt bag:

Item: Authentic Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number:  156046
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-156046

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## agraffr

Hello! I have never seen this Céline before. Please authenticate!

Item: Celine Limited Edition Medium Box Bag
Item Number: 20411492
Seller: Tradesy
Link: http://trsy.co/20411492


----------



## unoma

nekostar0412 said:


> Thank you! I actually bid and lost, then was extended a "Second Chance Offer." I was weary, so I asked the seller for more detailed pictures, especially of the tag w/serial # and s/he said "Nvm sold it already to someone else" Learned my lesson...


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

MademoiselleXO said:


> Ahh I see your comment now. I didn't see it on my phone for some reason! Thank you, Unoma!


Good luck next time


----------



## unoma

kswilkin said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Thank you.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

intotheforest said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could let me know if item is authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trio Burgundy Bag
> Listing Number: 282315133410
> Seller: covetcloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282315133410?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Litttlebe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind to check this one for me please?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Alice
> Link: Authentic Celine Trapeze Hand Bag on Gumtree http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1134...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms
> Comments:


Serial number, zipper marking, under the clasp and all imprint


----------



## unoma

tellike said:


> Hi Unoma. These are the more pictures you asked. You have time to look at it please? Thank you (was item 172485536181)


The auction has been removed


----------



## unoma

lcondrad said:


> Item: BNWT Celine micro luggage tote in black smooth leather RRP £1800
> Listing Number: 162236004731
> Seller: sv201
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162236004731?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: please help authenticate!! thanku :*


Auth


----------



## unoma

Yvonnegrant said:


> Hi UNOma,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this celine bag please
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could please help me to authenticate this celine bag please
> 
> Item: Celine Mini luggage shopper bag
> Listing Number: 282321264655
> Seller: rubinson
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282321264655
> 
> Thank you so much


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

bagloversmmab said:


> Thank you Unoma! I actually bought the yellow beige and black you said it was auth!!! I am in love with it! thanks a lot!!!


Congrats


----------



## unoma

sd4955 said:


> Hi!
> I was looking to authenticate this Celine black, grained leather belt bag:
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number:  156046
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-156046
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!


Auth belt


----------



## unoma

agraffr said:


> Hello! I have never seen this Céline before. Please authenticate!
> 
> Item: Celine Limited Edition Medium Box Bag
> Item Number: 20411492
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: http://trsy.co/20411492


Auth Box


----------



## lvbaaby

Item: Celine Classic leather crossbody bag (Vintage)
Listing Number:
Seller: Barbara
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ic-leather-crossbody-bag-celine-3498737.shtml
Comments: I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to authenticate this unoma!


----------



## C666666

Hi Unoma , this may be missed!  Really appreciate your help !  TIA!



C666666 said:


> Hi Unoma, I received the other celine box I ordered through reebonz.  Appreciate your help to authenticate this!
> 
> Item: celine classic box medium size
> Listing Number: 1301217
> Seller: reebonz.com
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/celine/bags/celine-medium-classic-box-1301217
> Comments: i tried my best but still can't find a serial number inside the zip compartment..
> 
> Btw, I can't decide which colour to keep , brand new red or 2nd hand in camel??


----------



## CV1039

Item: Authentic CELINE Drummed Calfskin Suede Medium Trapeze Souris
Listing Number: 156620
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-souris-156620

Thank you!


----------



## fashioncalypso

Item: Black Celine Belt Bag

Seller: TollSoll7

Comment: I ended up winning the bag last minute on eBay. please help.. TIA!!  I'm attaching photos


----------



## try.lng

Item: Celine luggage nano black
Listing Number: 112260583646
Seller: tollsoll7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...FibqfIdVp2liOHtAXSdo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I purchased this bag from this seller, we reached on an agreed price so I paid her directly through paypal, that's why the price on the link page is that low.
I included more pictures that I took. Please help to authenticate this bag, as I think celine luggage nano is very hard to tell if it's authentic or not. Thank you very much.


----------



## try.lng

fashioncalypso said:


> Item: Black Celine Belt Bag
> 
> Seller: TollSoll7
> 
> Comment: I ended up winning the bag last minute on eBay. please help.. TIA!!  I'm attaching photos
> 
> View attachment 3579720
> View attachment 3579721
> View attachment 3579722
> View attachment 3579723
> View attachment 3579724
> View attachment 3579725
> View attachment 3579726
> View attachment 3579727
> View attachment 3579728
> View attachment 3579729


I was posting a thread earlier and glanced through your post.
Just want to let you know, I won one bag couple weeks ago from the same seller too.
It was a fendi peekaboo, and I posted on "Authenticate this Fendi" and they told me it's fake.


----------



## try.lng

Sorry, I was wrong. Please disregard what I said earlier. I was mistaken tollsoll7 with another seller. Because I messaged both of them a lot. But I actually did win an item from this seller, and it is a celine nano. I posted a authenticate request right after you. I already got the bag. So I hope a authenticator will reply to either one of us, so at least we know if they are authentic. Good luck.


----------



## serenityneow

Dearest Unoma, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this one.  Thank you again!

Item: Celine Medium Box in Pale Grey Calfskin Liege
Listing No.: 351949895589
Seller: wise-trading
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/351949895589
Comments: I bought this and have taken the attached photos.  The "M" in the "Made in Italy" and the middle section of the serial number are faded. The shoulder strap clasps feel loose compared to my other Box.


----------



## Alicefhy

Urgent. I just bought this Celine ring bag from eBay and am not sure if it's authentic. Can you please help me verify? It comes with tag dust bag and all that. But I couldn't find the series number. Where are they usually on the ring bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## Alicefhy

Alicefhy said:


> Urgent. I just bought this Celine ring bag from eBay and am not sure if it's authentic. Can you please help me verify? It comes with tag dust bag and all that. But I couldn't find the series number. Where are they usually on the ring bag? Thank you very much.


The eBay link is http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Taupe-...auth-Celine-/302168011925?txnId=1341066072020


----------



## Alicefhy

Alicefhy said:


> Urgent. I just bought this Celine ring bag from eBay and am not sure if it's authentic. Can you please help me verify? It comes with tag dust bag and all that. But I couldn't find the series number. Where are they usually on the ring bag? Thank you very much.


Sorry about the wrong format. Here is the correct one
Item: Celine ring bag small black
eBay seller: nba82
Item number: 302168011925


----------



## Angel1219

Hello,
I'm not too familiar with InSeller, or Celine pythons, but would appreciate some help with this authentication.  Thank you.

Item: Celine Grey Python Mini Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 14151
Seller: InSeller
Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/bags/handbags/celine-grey-python-mini-luggage-tote-bag-13804.html
Comments: I found the same model found here on Fashionphile which may or may not assist with authentication? :  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-python-mini-luggage-grey-131660


----------



## Smoothop

Alicefhy said:


> Urgent. I just bought this Celine ring bag from eBay and am not sure if it's authentic. Can you please help me verify? It comes with tag dust bag and all that. But I couldn't find the series number. Where are they usually on the ring bag? Thank you very much.


The serial number on the ring bag is under the top of the zip pocket inside the bag...


----------



## miss.mory

Dear Unoma, 

Can you please authenticate this Bag? Thank you in advance.

Name: Celine Luggage Nano
Seller: Vestiairecollective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...en-luggage-crossbody-bag-celine-2477004.shtml


----------



## addicted ali

Hi ladies, would be very grateful if someone could please authenticate this for me:

Item: Celine Belt Bag, mini size
Listing number: 222384256289
Seller: anjaja88
The listing has unfortunately ended but I've tried to upload the link here: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222384256289

Thank you all in advance! xx


----------



## beauty1sephora

miss.mory said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Bag? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: Celine Luggage Nano
> Seller: Vestiairecollective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...en-luggage-crossbody-bag-celine-2477004.shtml





miss.mory said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Bag? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: Celine Luggage Nano
> Seller: Vestiairecollective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...en-luggage-crossbody-bag-celine-2477004.shtml





Hi,

Is this where I write my posting? I am kinda confused. Please if anyone knows where exactly I should be writing my posting if not here. 
I am so sorry so new at this and trying to authentic this Celine nano from eBay. I won  it in an auction but now having doubt if this is authentic. I still have not pay the seller. The marking is not an "I" but instead it's a "5"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262816834257 
Item number 262816834257
Seller: brandofrost-0(9)
 Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## unoma

CV1039 said:


> Item: Authentic CELINE Drummed Calfskin Suede Medium Trapeze Souris
> Listing Number: 156620
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-souris-156620
> 
> Thank you!


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

fashioncalypso said:


> Item: Black Celine Belt Bag
> 
> Seller: TollSoll7
> 
> Comment: I ended up winning the bag last minute on eBay. please help.. TIA!!  I'm attaching photos
> 
> View attachment 3579720
> View attachment 3579721
> View attachment 3579722
> View attachment 3579723
> View attachment 3579724
> View attachment 3579725
> View attachment 3579726
> View attachment 3579727
> View attachment 3579728
> View attachment 3579729


Auction link


----------



## unoma

try.lng said:


> Item: Celine luggage nano black
> Listing Number: 112260583646
> Seller: tollsoll7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-/112260583646?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zfMicMFibqfIdVp2liOHtAXSdo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I purchased this bag from this seller, we reached on an agreed price so I paid her directly through paypal, that's why the price on the link page is that low.
> I included more pictures that I took. Please help to authenticate this bag, as I think celine luggage nano is very hard to tell if it's authentic or not. Thank you very much.


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

Alicefhy said:


> Urgent. I just bought this Celine ring bag from eBay and am not sure if it's authentic. Can you please help me verify? It comes with tag dust bag and all that. But I couldn't find the series number. Where are they usually on the ring bag? Thank you very much.


Ring is Fake


----------



## unoma

Angel1219 said:


> Hello,
> I'm not too familiar with InSeller, or Celine pythons, but would appreciate some help with this authentication.  Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Grey Python Mini Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 14151
> Seller: InSeller
> Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/bags/handbags/celine-grey-python-mini-luggage-tote-bag-13804.html
> Comments: I found the same model found here on Fashionphile which may or may not assist with authentication? :  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-python-mini-luggage-grey-131660


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

Serial 


miss.mory said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Bag? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: Celine Luggage Nano
> Seller: Vestiairecollective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...en-luggage-crossbody-bag-celine-2477004.shtml


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

beauty1sephora said:


> View attachment 3583945
> View attachment 3583946
> View attachment 3583947
> View attachment 3583948
> View attachment 3583949
> View attachment 3583950
> View attachment 3583951
> View attachment 3583952
> View attachment 3583953
> View attachment 3583945
> View attachment 3583946
> View attachment 3583947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is this where I write my posting? I am kinda confused. Please if anyone knows where exactly I should be writing my posting if not here.
> I am so sorry so new at this and trying to authentic this Celine nano from eBay. I won  it in an auction but now having doubt if this is authentic. I still have not pay the seller. The marking is not an "I" but instead it's a "5"
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262816834257
> Item number 262816834257
> Seller: brandofrost-0(9)
> Any help will be appreciated!


Fake Nano


----------



## addicted ali

addicted ali said:


> Hi ladies, would be very grateful if someone could please authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag, mini size
> Listing number: 222384256289
> Seller: anjaja88
> The listing has unfortunately ended but I've tried to upload the link here: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222384256289
> 
> Thank you all in advance! xx



Hi all just wondering if anyone could help with this one? Thanks!


----------



## Angel1219

unoma said:


> Auth Phantom


Unoma, thank you dearly =-)


----------



## christy leigj

Hello! 
Can you kindly help authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Medium Phantom (Sepia color)
Listing Number: n/a 
Seller: Amuze.com
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-luggage-phantom-handbag#.WIfpELYrJE4
Comments: Bought this on Amuze- can you please authenticate?

Serial number: 8-LA-5104


----------



## star_dust247

Thank you so much for your help! You do great work.

*Item:* Celine Nano
(CELINE Auth NEW NWT $2700 Black Drummed Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage Tote Bag)

*Listing Number:* 112266775179

*Seller: *shopmaterialworld

*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/112266775179?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## domus11

Hello,
I need your help. Would you please authenticate this Celine tote? Thank you in advance for your help!

*Item*:Celine Tote Bag Browns Macadam PVC 96138
*Listing Number*:152394185255
*Seller*:keepupwithit7
*Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## californiagal28

Hi unoma,

I'd be really grateful if you could authenticate this textile phantom:

Item: DESIGNER CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE MEDIUM BAG HANDBAG EXCELLENT
Listing no. : 322401033235
Seller: couture_element
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322401033235?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## s.lin319

Item: Celine Belt bag
Listing Number: 222384256289
Seller: eBay
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/222384256289?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## miss.mory

unoma said:


> Auth Phantom





unoma said:


> Serial
> 
> Serial number and zipper marking






Thank you so much!


----------



## miss.mory

Dear Unoma, 

I attached the file that you requested, ignore the post above this. Thank you!

Name: Celine Luggage Nano
Seller: Vestiairecollective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...en-luggage-crossbody-bag-celine-2477004.shtml


----------



## unoma

C666666 said:


> Hi Unoma, I received the other celine box I ordered through reebonz.  Appreciate your help to authenticate this!
> 
> Item: celine classic box medium size
> Listing Number: 1301217
> Seller: reebonz.com
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/celine/bags/celine-medium-classic-box-1301217
> Comments: i tried my best but still can't find a serial number inside the zip compartment..
> 
> Btw, I can't decide which colour to keep , brand new red or 2nd hand in camel??


I would like to see the back of this card. And also serial number


----------



## unoma

addicted ali said:


> Hi all just wondering if anyone could help with this one? Thanks!


Ask for clear photos of all the imprint, zipper marking and back of the zipper head


----------



## unoma

Angel1219 said:


> Unoma, thank you dearly =-)


----------



## unoma

christy leigj said:


> Hello!
> Can you kindly help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Phantom (Sepia color)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Amuze.com
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-luggage-phantom-handbag#.WIfpELYrJE4
> Comments: Bought this on Amuze- can you please authenticate?
> 
> Serial number: 8-LA-5104


Need to see auction link and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

star_dust247 said:


> Thank you so much for your help! You do great work.
> 
> *Item:* Celine Nano
> (CELINE Auth NEW NWT $2700 Black Drummed Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage Tote Bag)
> 
> *Listing Number:* 112266775179
> 
> *Seller: *shopmaterialworld
> 
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/112266775179?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3584613
> View attachment 3584614
> View attachment 3584615
> View attachment 3584616
> View attachment 3584617
> View attachment 3584618
> View attachment 3584619
> View attachment 3584620
> View attachment 3584621
> View attachment 3584622


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

domus11 said:


> Hello,
> I need your help. Would you please authenticate this Celine tote? Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> *Item*:Celine Tote Bag Browns Macadam PVC 96138
> *Listing Number*:152394185255
> *Seller*:keepupwithit7
> *Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Tote-Bag-Browns-Macadam-PVC-96138-/152394185255?ssPageName=ADME:LMR:US:1123&nma=true&si=OTMfrqUWOGWGiV22BeloLzT%2BW9g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Auth


----------



## unoma

californiagal28 said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> I'd be really grateful if you could authenticate this textile phantom:
> 
> Item: DESIGNER CELINE PHANTOM LUGGAGE MEDIUM BAG HANDBAG EXCELLENT
> Listing no. : 322401033235
> Seller: couture_element
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322401033235?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

A


miss.mory said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> I attached the file that you requested, ignore the post above this. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Celine Luggage Nano
> Seller: Vestiairecollective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...en-luggage-crossbody-bag-celine-2477004.shtml
> View attachment 3585700
> View attachment 3585701
> View attachment 3585702


Auction ended 9months ago.


----------



## addicted ali

unoma said:


> Ask for clear photos of all the imprint, zipper marking and back of the zipper head



Thanks. Will do and post it!


----------



## Luccibag

Hi please authenticate. Thanks 

Item mini luggage 

Seller : shopworn accessories

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252635988744


----------



## boston

Please help me authenticate my craiglist ourchsee 
It's a drummed trapeze


----------



## boston

boston said:


> Please help me authenticate my craiglist ourchsee
> It's a drummed trapeze


----------



## domus11

Thank you!!!


----------



## adore.123

Hi can someone help to authenticate this nano? Photos are taken by myself. Thanks a lot!

















View attachment 3586657
View attachment 3586658
View attachment 3586659


----------



## Naomi212

Hi can you please authenticate ?
Item: Celine nano 
Listing number: 262822152468
Seller: brandofrost-0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262822152468


----------



## boston

i'm sorry I've been buying so much 
was in a rush and I didnt follow format
Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze 
listing number : 232209565429
seller: looxshop 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232209565429?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## boston

boston said:


> Please help me authenticate my ebay ourchsee
> It's a drummed trapeze


----------



## boston

boston said:


> Please help me authenticate my craiglist ourchsee
> It's a drummed trapeze


i'm sorry i typed craiglist earlier b/c I was posting stuff and i have 3 kids was in a hurry now I have followed the format 
and also uplaoded pics.


----------



## boston

Smoothop said:


> Beware looxshop is a known superfake seller!


if they are a super fake seller than why has no one reported to ebay???? I just bought a fake trapeze from them and reported them! her name is maneula conseuza


----------



## sask190690

Hi could someone please authenticate this Céline belt bag? 

Item: Céline belt bag
Listing nr:112282712127
Seller: tollsoll7
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/celine-belt-bag-/112282712127?hash=item1a2492383f:g:kr0AAOSw9GhYis9f&_trkparms=pageci%3A75c2e726-e476-11e6-9c60-74dbd1e05f28%7Cparentrq%3Adf581f1d1590a2af66425451ffaf04d4%7Ciid%3A11

All pics are taken by seller


----------



## mcj88

Hi! I just bought a Celine Nano Luggage Black in Drummed Leather. Can you help me authenticate please? All photos are taken by me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kswilkin

Hello, I'm watching this Celine Trapeze on eBay but would like to make sure it is authentic before bidding. It look like there are extra pictures in the section where potential buyers can ask questions on the listing. Thank you!! 

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing: 272411555476
Seller: blrnyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-out-CE...555476?hash=item3f6cfe7694:g:cp4AAOSwpLNX9HI5


----------



## C666666

Dear Unoma

This is the back of the card
And I really can't find a serial number inside the zip compartment ...
This makes me nervous now....

Thanks again for your great help
Charlotte




unoma said:


> I would like to see the back of this card. And also serial number





C666666 said:


> Hi Unoma, I received the other celine box I ordered through reebonz.  Appreciate your help to authenticate this!
> 
> Item: celine classic box medium size
> Listing Number: 1301217
> Seller: reebonz.com
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/celine/bags/celine-medium-classic-box-1301217
> Comments: i tried my best but still can't find a serial number inside the zip compartment..
> 
> Btw, I can't decide which colour to keep , brand new red or 2nd hand in camel??


----------



## Astb

Hello ladies,

I'm new to the world of Celine (I've got Mulberry, Louis Vuitton and Balenciagas so far) and I'm interested in a Mini Luggage so I was hoping to get your help in getting this authenticated:

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Tote Pebbled Womens Handbag - Taupe/Grey
Listing Number: 122327669382
Seller: Kcdesignerdepot
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122327669382 Comments: The zipper picture doesn't have the inside to be able to see the size, but I think the other pictures are useful for authentication.

Let me know if you need more pictures and I'll contact the seller.

Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## C666666

C666666 said:


> Dear Unoma
> 
> This is the back of the card
> And I really can't find a serial number inside the zip compartment ...
> This makes me nervous now....
> 
> Thanks again for your great help
> Charlotte



My bad Unoma
Finally I got the serial number
It was really lightly engraved 
It reads F MP 4116
Hope the shot is useful
Again and again, I can't say enough thanks for your help!


----------



## mbwmbw

Item: Celine Mini Belt Navy
Listing Number: 122327675011
Seller: nancy*nina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122327675011?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I hope this is the correct place to post.


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

I will add my quick .02. Bags should always be inspected in person. Photos are fine for a start. But it helps to be able to apply other measures, and also rely on technology. If you already purchased a bag and they said it was authentic but upon receiving you discover it is fake you can get your money back depending on which method of payment you use. Certain authentication services provide such.


----------



## plyever

Tradesy Item #: 20248369
Sellers name : Veronica Manny
Description : authentic Celine Medium Classic Box
Tradesy url : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-celinebox-shoulder-bag-black-20248369/?tref=closet

Not sure if this is enough information, thanks in advance!


----------



## christy leigj

christy leigj said:


> Hello!
> Can you kindly help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Photos are my own in page 704 of this thread.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Phantom (Sepia color)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Amuze.com
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-luggage-phantom-handbag#.WIfpELYrJE4
> Comments: Bought this on Amuze- can you please authenticate?
> 
> Serial number: 8-LA-5104


----------



## stephiez626

Can you please help authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112282712127?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
Item: 112282712127
Seller: tollsoll7

Auction has ended, but it is still viewable.


----------



## 90K1

Authenticate this Celine nano pls. 
Thank you so so much


----------



## jax818

Hi!  Please help me authenticate this Celine Medium box bag.
Ebay Listing: 322398464199
Item: Celine Medium Red Box Bag
Seller: brandonbel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-In-Dark-Brick-Red/322398464199?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=20131003132420&meid=8b945e652aed4aa49c0fd5173bd636da&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=172317931588


----------



## jax818

This one as well.
Ebay listing: 262830479938
Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
Seller: kang9027
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Box-Bag/262830479938?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=20131003132420&meid=558abddbc5dc49e3b8f9b00c95f6ed97&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=322398464199
Thank you so much!


----------



## anris96

Item: Celine Nox Bag
Listing Number: 112288146817
Seller: jacquelingurash-0(0)
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-C...%3Af8f814c01590a60cd800f58bffae95ef%7Ciid%3A4
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Honeybabyyy

Hi can anyone kindly assist to authenticate this item?

Item: Mini Belt
Listing: 132079104214
Seller: andjad7

http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/132079104214?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11010.m1951.l3160%2F7%3Feuid%3De9f2d05f3b4a406db8fe129b42d9ce52%26bu%3D44068103314%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.sg%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F132079104214%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11010.m1951.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true

Although item is already sold. But it sure looks authentic.

Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

addicted ali said:


> Thanks. Will do and post it!


Ok


----------



## unoma

Luccibag said:


> Hi please authenticate. Thanks
> 
> Item mini luggage
> 
> Seller : shopworn accessories
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252635988744


All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Auction link?
Fake


----------



## unoma

adore.123 said:


> Hi can someone help to authenticate this nano? Photos are taken by myself. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3586644
> 
> View attachment 3586639
> 
> View attachment 3586640
> 
> View attachment 3586645
> 
> View attachment 3586647
> 
> View attachment 3586648
> View attachment 3586649
> View attachment 3586650
> View attachment 3586652
> View attachment 3586653
> 
> View attachment 3586657
> View attachment 3586658
> View attachment 3586659


Auth


----------



## unoma

Naomi212 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate ?
> Item: Celine nano
> Listing number: 262822152468
> Seller: brandofrost-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262822152468


Clear zipper marking and clear serial number


----------



## unoma

anris96 said:


> Item: Celine Nox Bag
> Listing Number: 112288146817
> Seller: jacquelingurash-0(0)
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-Celine-Box-Classic-Medium-Black-Leather-Bag-/112288146817?hash=item1a24e52581:g:3U4AAOSwo4pYkGqx&_trkparms=pageci%3A6e2e3deb-e85f-11e6-8b5c-74dbd1807bd6%7Cparentrq%3Af8f814c01590a60cd800f58bffae95ef%7Ciid%3A4
> Comments: Thank you!


I would pass


----------



## unoma

boston said:


> i'm sorry I've been buying so much
> was in a rush and I didnt follow format
> Item: Authentic Celine Trapeze
> listing number : 232209565429
> seller: looxshop
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232209565429?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auction has been removed


----------



## unoma

sask190690 said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this Céline belt bag?
> 
> Item: Céline belt bag
> Listing nr:112282712127
> Seller: tollsoll7
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/celine-belt-bag-/112282712127?hash=item1a2492383f:g:kr0AAOSw9GhYis9f&_trkparms=pageci%3A75c2e726-e476-11e6-9c60-74dbd1e05f28%7Cparentrq%3Adf581f1d1590a2af66425451ffaf04d4%7Ciid%3A11
> 
> All pics are taken by seller


Fake BELT


----------



## unoma

mcj88 said:


> Hi! I just bought a Celine Nano Luggage Black in Drummed Leather. Can you help me authenticate please? All photos are taken by me. Thank you in advance.


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

kswilkin said:


> Hello, I'm watching this Celine Trapeze on eBay but would like to make sure it is authentic before bidding. It look like there are extra pictures in the section where potential buyers can ask questions on the listing. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing: 272411555476
> Seller: blrnyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-out-CE...555476?hash=item3f6cfe7694:g:cp4AAOSwpLNX9HI5


All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Astb said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new to the world of Celine (I've got Mulberry, Louis Vuitton and Balenciagas so far) and I'm interested in a Mini Luggage so I was hoping to get your help in getting this authenticated:
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Tote Pebbled Womens Handbag - Taupe/Grey
> Listing Number: 122327669382
> Seller: Kcdesignerdepot
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122327669382 Comments: The zipper picture doesn't have the inside to be able to see the size, but I think the other pictures are useful for authentication.
> 
> Let me know if you need more pictures and I'll contact the seller.
> 
> Thank you! [emoji1]


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

mbwmbw said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Navy
> Listing Number: 122327675011
> Seller: nancy*nina
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122327675011?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I hope this is the correct place to post.


All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Luccibag

unoma said:


> All imprint, serial number and zipper marking



I'm sorry. I didn't understand this


----------



## unoma

C666666 said:


> My bad Unoma
> Finally I got the serial number
> It was really lightly engraved
> It reads F MP 4116
> Hope the shot is useful
> Again and again, I can't say enough thanks for your help!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Luccibag said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't understand this


Need to see photos of all imprint, serial number and zipper marking on the bag


----------



## Luccibag

Ok


----------



## unoma

stephiez626 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112282712127?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> Item: 112282712127
> Seller: tollsoll7
> 
> Auction has ended, but it is still viewable.


All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

90K1 said:


> Authenticate this Celine nano pls.
> Thank you so so much


Need to see clear photos of serial number


----------



## Honeybabyyy

Hi unoma,
Update: The seller seems to be dodgy.



Honeybabyyy said:


> Hi can anyone kindly assist to authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Mini Belt
> Listing: 132079104214
> Seller: andjad7
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/132079104214?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11010.m1951.l3160%2F7%3Feuid%3De9f2d05f3b4a406db8fe129b42d9ce52%26bu%3D44068103314%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.sg%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F132079104214%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11010.m1951.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Astb

unoma said:


> Fake Mini


Thank you very much unoma!


----------



## paulabamboo

Hello ladies, can you help me authenticate this mini belt?
I know this is not in the correct format but I don't have a link bacause I bought from a second hand seller from Instagram.
The pictures were taken by myself.
This is the Instagram link, no info about the bag but you can check the seller!
https://www.instagram.com/desapegolegal/?hl=pt-br

Thank you so much.


----------



## shopbo

Please kindly authenticate this bag listed on Tradesy: 
Item #: 20364050
Seller: Babymelon1984 (SK)
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-gray-20364050/

Thank you!


----------



## Honeybabyyy

Hi any one kind to help? The first bidder was not able to fulfill and now i have won this... hope to know if this is authentic before making payment..

Super grateful to all of you!!



Honeybabyyy said:


> Hi can anyone kindly assist to authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Mini Belt
> Listing: 132079104214
> Seller: andjad7
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/132079104214?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11010.m1951.l3160%2F7%3Feuid%3De9f2d05f3b4a406db8fe129b42d9ce52%26bu%3D44068103314%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.sg%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F132079104214%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11010.m1951.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Although item is already sold. But it sure looks authentic.
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## tiffc1028

Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag? ****************** says it's a replica but now I'm reading that they aren't a reliable source. I purchased off an eBay seller through PayPal. They sent me this receipt but who even knows if it is for the same bag I was sent. Need assistance please! My dropBox link is here. Not sure how to attach all images.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2u4bbjepeb7zxd5/AACAmPHoGZRUrPAbdWdUrZSya?dl=0
View attachment 3592254
View attachment 3592255
View attachment 3592256
View attachment 3592255
View attachment 3592254


----------



## Honeybabyyy

hi can anyone please assist to auth this bag?

Item: Celine Micro Belt
Listing: Non-ebay
Seller: Modern Blue
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/item/18015-3zva-18lt/


----------



## addicted ali

tiffc1028 said:


> View attachment 3592265
> View attachment 3592266
> View attachment 3592267
> View attachment 3592268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag? ****************** says it's a replica but now I'm reading that they aren't a reliable source. I purchased off an eBay seller through PayPal. They sent me this receipt but who even knows if it is for the same bag I was sent. Need assistance please! My dropBox link is here. Not sure how to attach all images.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2u4bbjepeb7zxd5/AACAmPHoGZRUrPAbdWdUrZSya?dl=0
> View attachment 3592254
> View attachment 3592255
> View attachment 3592256
> View attachment 3592255
> View attachment 3592254



I was sent this exact same receipt by the seller of the mini belt bag I won which I haven't paid for yet due to Paypal issues! OMG! So who's the scammer? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

I can't attach the picture though for some reason but it's exactly the same!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

addicted ali said:


> I was sent this exact same receipt by the seller of the mini belt bag I won which I haven't paid for yet due to Paypal issues! OMG! So who's the scammer? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> I can't attach the picture though for some reason but it's exactly the same!



Also looks like the same receipt sent to NICOLET6 for a nano that Unoma deemed fake.  See post #10471.


----------



## tiffc1028

addicted ali said:


> I was sent this exact same receipt by the seller of the mini belt bag I won which I haven't paid for yet due to Paypal issues! OMG! So who's the scammer? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> I can't attach the picture though for some reason but it's exactly the same!



The seller had it selling in an auction on eBay then once the auction was over sold it to me on the side through PayPal & said they would cancel the eBay transaction. Now I am returning it tomorrow for a refund since ****************** said they believed it was a replica. I am assuming they will still send it to the person who won the auction once they get it back.


----------



## tiffc1028

unoma said:


> Nano is a fake



OMG!!! That is the same receipt he sent me for a Celine Mini Belt Bag I just purchased from him!!!!! Same eBay user name!!!! Someone needs to do something.


----------



## tiffc1028

MustLuvDogs said:


> Also looks like the same receipt sent to NICOLET6 for a nano that Unoma deemed fake.  See post #10471.


You were absolutely right! He tried to make the same receipt pass for two different Celine models! Thank you so much for your help! That would've been the second time I got scammed out of $1000 for a Celine by a fraudulent eBay seller!


----------



## addicted ali

tiffc1028 said:


> The seller had it selling in an auction on eBay then once the auction was over sold it to me on the side through PayPal & said they would cancel the eBay transaction. Now I am returning it tomorrow for a refund since ****************** said they believed it was a replica. I am assuming they will still send it to the person who won the auction once they get it back.



OMG this is the first time I'm thankful for Paypal screwing up my account! I would not take the risk! But eBay is not letting me cancel the transaction. How can I cancel it anyone can help?


----------



## C666666

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks again Unoma! Big relieve!


----------



## hkbb

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Lugage Bag with box and dust bag. Great condition!
eBay item number: 122323146934
seller: preloved98
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Please help in authenticate. Seller guarantee on it's authenticity, but I'm really suspicious that the Nano is real after receiving the bag 
Attaching more pics I've taken


----------



## Shaunjaneeka

Hi. Please authenticate my Celine Mini Luggage in Indigo. Bought it from a friend. Im not sure if its authentic or not. Pls help. Thanks a lot!


----------



## closetavalanche

Hello ladies,
I'm new to Celine but have recently bought this Celine box off ebay after searching and waiting for a while. I'm hoping to have your input on the authenticity. The seller did include a receipt but I'm not entirely convinced until the experts here have a look! Thank you so much in advance.

*Item*: Celine box in Souris Liege leather
*Listing Number*: 112279638236
*Seller*: Roxie1988
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BOX-...xsvwkuKnZmrcifSrZ4i70%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
*Comments*:
- Zipper appears to be smooth and no engraving
- Serial number stamp reads F-CE-1275
- Additional photos that I took:


----------



## teresad

Thank you so much in advance for anyone that is able to help me. I do have the bag in my possession and am able to provide any other pictures that may be needed for authentication. 

Item: Small Cabas Phantom Tote, with belt. Soft grained leather

Listing number/link: I bought in TJMaxx Runway store and have the item in my possession 

Comment: No markings on the zipper. Serial number extremely hard to get to and is inside pocket- reads 8-LA-1145


----------



## Smoothop

teresad said:


> Thank you so much in advance for anyone that is able to help me. I do have the bag in my possession and am able to provide any other pictures that may be needed for authentication.
> 
> Item: Small Cabas Phantom Tote, with belt. Soft grained leather
> 
> Listing number/link: I bought in TJMaxx Runway store and have the item in my possession
> 
> Comment: No markings on the zipper. Serial number extremely hard to get to and is inside pocket- reads 8-LA-1145
> 
> View attachment 3594330
> View attachment 3594331
> View attachment 3594332
> View attachment 3594333
> View attachment 3594334
> View attachment 3594335
> View attachment 3594336
> View attachment 3594337
> View attachment 3594338
> View attachment 3594339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOI Have the exact same bag/colour bought at a Céline Store and these are some photos I took...I hope they help.
> hhave th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## unoma

Honeybabyyy said:


> Hi unoma,
> Update: The seller seems to be dodgy.


The Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Astb said:


> Thank you very much unoma!


----------



## unoma

paulabamboo said:


> Hello ladies, can you help me authenticate this mini belt?
> I know this is not in the correct format but I don't have a link bacause I bought from a second hand seller from Instagram.
> The pictures were taken by myself.
> This is the Instagram link, no info about the bag but you can check the seller!
> https://www.instagram.com/desapegolegal/?hl=pt-br
> 
> Thank you so much.


Fake Belt


----------



## unoma

shopbo said:


> Please kindly authenticate this bag listed on Tradesy:
> Item #: 20364050
> Seller: Babymelon1984 (SK)
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-gray-20364050/
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Honeybabyyy said:


> Hi any one kind to help? The first bidder was not able to fulfill and now i have won this... hope to know if this is authentic before making payment..
> 
> Super grateful to all of you!!


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

tiffc1028 said:


> View attachment 3592265
> View attachment 3592266
> View attachment 3592267
> View attachment 3592268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag? ****************** says it's a replica but now I'm reading that they aren't a reliable source. I purchased off an eBay seller through PayPal. They sent me this receipt but who even knows if it is for the same bag I was sent. Need assistance please! My dropBox link is here. Not sure how to attach all images.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2u4bbjepeb7zxd5/AACAmPHoGZRUrPAbdWdUrZSya?dl=0
> View attachment 3592254
> View attachment 3592255
> View attachment 3592256
> View attachment 3592255
> View attachment 3592254


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Honeybabyyy said:


> hi can anyone please assist to auth this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Belt
> Listing: Non-ebay
> Seller: Modern Blue
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/item/18015-3zva-18lt/


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hkbb said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Lugage Bag with box and dust bag. Great condition!
> eBay item number: 122323146934
> seller: preloved98
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Lugage-Bag-with-box-and-dust-bag-Great-condition-/122323146934?nma=true&si=%2F5e639diR2GMuuP1axB71Wu5Y4Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Please help in authenticate. Seller guarantee on it's authenticity, but I'm really suspicious that the Nano is real after receiving the bag
> Attaching more pics I've taken


Fake. Very very bad Fake


----------



## shopbo

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you unoma!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just to be safe:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine...-leather-medium-phantom-luggage-tote-bag.html


----------



## Samcay82

hkbb said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Lugage Bag with box and dust bag. Great condition!
> eBay item number: 122323146934
> seller: preloved98
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Lugage-Bag-with-box-and-dust-bag-Great-condition-/122323146934?nma=true&si=%2F5e639diR2GMuuP1axB71Wu5Y4Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Please help in authenticate. Seller guarantee on it's authenticity, but I'm really suspicious that the Nano is real after receiving the bag
> Attaching more pics I've taken


I have a similar problem.. and the serial nr are not placed in the same spot as mine... I think we both have been fooled in the process


----------



## Samcay82

I


paulabamboo said:


> Hello ladies, can you help me authenticate this mini belt?
> I know this is not in the correct format but I don't have a link bacause I bought from a second hand seller from Instagram.
> The pictures were taken by myself.
> This is the Instagram link, no info about the bag but you can check the seller!
> https://www.instagram.com/desapegolegal/?hl=pt-br
> 
> Thank you so much.


Is it a  letter on the zipper?


----------



## Samcay82

unoma said:


> Belt is a Fake



Could you help me to authenticate my purchase? I believe it is a fake but can't get my money back unless I can prove it is a fake =( so silly and stupid of me to purchase when I don't know for certain, but i am new to Celine bags... really wanted a nano...


----------



## christy leigj

Unoma, thanks so much it's not an auction. The link to sale on Amuze is below. 

I'll add a couple more photos of the zipper, but harder to do on the Phantom. Thank you!



christy leigj said:


> Hello!
> Can you kindly help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Phantom (Sepia color)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Amuze.com
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-luggage-phantom-handbag#.WIfpELYrJE4
> Comments: Bought this on Amuze- can you please authenticate?
> 
> Serial number: 8-LA-5104


----------



## christy leigj

unoma said:


> Need to see auction link and zipper marking



Thank you just updated.


----------



## ashlie

Samcay82 said:


> Could you help me to authenticate my purchase? I believe it is a fake but can't get my money back unless I can prove it is a fake =( so silly and stupid of me to purchase when I don't know for certain, but i am new to Celine bags... really wanted a nano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596644
> View attachment 3596645
> View attachment 3596646



The authenticators here do not give "proof" if an item is fake. If you need printed documentation hat the bag is indeed a fake, you would have to seen a private authentication service for that. As long as you bought it through eBay I'm not sure why you wouldn't be able to return on the basis of the bag being a replica. Even without documentation?...


----------



## Samcay82

ashlie said:


> The authenticators here do not give "proof" if an item is fake. If you need printed documentation hat the bag is indeed a fake, you would have to seen a private authentication service for that. As long as you bought it through eBay I'm not sure why you wouldn't be able to return on the basis of the bag being a replica. Even without documentation?...


I bought it from a Swedish site, Blocket.se
I don't need a "proof" or a printed document but more a second opinion that I am wrong or right.


----------



## Chongyu

Dear Unoma, 

Although I have two Celine classic at home, I believe this purchase from Vestiaire Collective to be authentic. But still trust your opinion to have a final verdict. Here it is :

Item: Celine Classic Box leather Camel
Listing Number: 3523614
Seller: Linzi
Link: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...assic-patent-leather-bag-celine-3523614.shtml

Comments: It looks really new and has exact smell of Celine leather as I purchased the other two fresh from the stores. Still have blue sticker at the hardware. Slight scratch at the strap hoop under the clasp. I also posted some comparison photos to my store purchased black


----------



## Chongyu

Chongyu said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Although I have two Celine classic at home, I believe this purchase from Vestiaire Collective to be authentic. But still trust your opinion to have a final verdict. Here it is :
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box leather Camel
> Listing Number: 3523614
> Seller: Linzi
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...assic-patent-leather-bag-celine-3523614.shtml
> 
> Comments: It looks really new and has exact smell of Celine leather as I purchased the other two fresh from the stores. Still have blue sticker at the hardware. Slight scratch at the strap hoop under the clasp. I also posted some comparison photos to my store purchased black


----------



## tparto

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 172514831631
Seller: coffeevalid
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172514831631?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Just wanted to know whether this bag is authentic or not. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## glenn7734

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote

Comments: the zipper is unlike those i've seen before; please advise!!


----------



## ashlie

glenn7734 said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> 
> Comments: the zipper is unlike those i've seen before; please advise!!



Please read post 1 on page 1 for formatting. Also there are not enough photos for Unoma to authenticate this bag with.


----------



## onepiece101

Item: Brown Calfskin Leather Cabas Phantom with Tie (Medium)
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...eather-cabas-phantom-tie-medium-tote-bag.html

Comments: Hi Unoma, i recently bought the Cabas Phantom with Belt in the above link from Yoogi's Closet which I believe to be authentic (of course I would greatly appreciate your opinion on that as well). However, the Celine receipt that came with the bag is bothering me. I have compared it to ones I have from other Celine boutiques and they don't know a slightly darker, fuzzy, almost "copy & paste" background behind the main Celine logo. Everything else about the receipt pretty much matches up to ones I have. The main receipt also came with a smaller one stapled to it. I have included a picture of the area on the receipt that I am concerned about but am not sure if I am allowed to attach photos of the entire receipt (with someone else's info - all personal parts blocked out). Have you ever seen a receipt from a Celine boutique to look like this? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Yudith Cruz

Hello everyone!
Someone from another forum asked me to post pics of her Céline Phantom and hopefully get helped in verifying the authenticity of her bag. Below is the link to her pics. Thanks!
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BynntbctI0iXd2MtRF9rWlNVblk


----------



## anasanfran

Hello, was wondering if this is too good to be true...thanks *SO MUCH *in advance! *TPF Authenticators ROCK!!* 

NAME: NEW Celine Horizontal Bi Cabas Tote
SELLER: luchowe_5
ITEM NO: 112290215172
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Celine-...215172?hash=item1a2504b504:g:AkkAAOSwEzxYUgPO


----------



## hkbb

unoma said:


> Fake. Very very bad Fake


Thank you for authenticating Unoma!


----------



## Dee5151

Hello everyone,

I would so appreciate someone helping me authenticate this. I bought it on Amuze.com and I had a professional authenticator rule it as a fake - would love your opinion before I file for a refund.

Item: Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: n/a, it was a flash sale on Amuze.com
Seller: see above
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-luggage-phantom-handbag#.WJrIEbg76aM
Comments: please see several pictures in this folder
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BynntbctI0iXd2MtRF9rWlNVblk

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Annapiaccianna

I m so sad to buy this celine look alike the fake , can Authenticator check for me these bags are fake ? Coz i bought 3 bags already


----------



## Annapiaccianna

I m so sad to buy this celine look alike the fake , can Authenticator check for me these bags are fake ? Coz i bought 3 bags already


----------



## Annapiaccianna

Celine box i bought .


----------



## Annapiaccianna

Celine micro i bought


----------



## ShopGal89

*Hi,*
I just purchased a Celine Nano black pebbled bag on eBay, concerned it may be fake.  Seller says it's authentic or money back guarantee.  Please help me authenticate it, very much appreciated.
Item:  Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number:  252749570347
Seller:  bullock1983
Link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749570347
Comments:  Seller purchased bag from Poshmark.  Serial number hard to see, but seems to have dots instead of dashes.


----------



## NikolRichie

Hi!  Hoping I posted correctly, I just hit reply to the mod's initial post...this is the eBay item I'm interested in:
Item: CELINE Hot Pink Leather Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 252749950005
Seller: briestrela 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749950005
Comments: this is 100% fake right?


----------



## HiyaFifi

Hi! This is my first time posting, so I hope I'm doing this right... This is what I'm interested in! The pictures are a little blurry to me, so I'm not confident at all as to whether this is real.
Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 322387671896
Seller: rachelhe1225
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32238767189...I322387671896.N101.S1.R1.TR2&autorefresh=true


----------



## Hippydippytoo

Hello 
I am new to Celine and would appreciate if someone could have a look at an eBay listing for me 
Item - Celine mini luggage 
Item number - 122348102062
Seller - lilacmax105
Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini...3A24c991ab15a0a7873956e14dfffd026d%7Ciid%3A13
Thank you


----------



## lisabmiller

Samcay82 said:


> Could you help me to authenticate my purchase? I believe it is a fake but can't get my money back unless I can prove it is a fake =( so silly and stupid of me to purchase when I don't know for certain, but i am new to Celine bags... really wanted a nano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596644
> View attachment 3596645
> View attachment 3596646


Hello - this bag is a poor replica and should be reported. Fake.


----------



## lisabmiller

Samcay82 said:


> I bought it from a Swedish site, Blocket.se
> I don't need a "proof" or a printed document but more a second opinion that I am wrong or right.


Thi


tparto said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 172514831631
> Seller: coffeevalid
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172514831631?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Just wanted to know whether this bag is authentic or not. Hope to hear from you soon.


Fake.


----------



## lisabmiller

glenn7734 said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> 
> Comments: the zipper is unlike those i've seen before; please advise!!


Fake.


----------



## lisabmiller

Dee5151 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would so appreciate someone helping me authenticate this. I bought it on Amuze.com and I had a professional authenticator rule it as a fake - would love your opinion before I file for a refund.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: n/a, it was a flash sale on Amuze.com
> Seller: see above
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-luggage-phantom-handbag#.WJrIEbg76aM
> Comments: please see several pictures in this folder
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BynntbctI0iXd2MtRF9rWlNVblk
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help!


Hi - so far it looks good but we need to see the zipper markings and a clearer photo of the serial number and tag. You can pull it up out of the pocket to take a photo. And as far as zipper markings are: please take a photo of the zipper head where it connects to the teeth, face on. Thanks.


----------



## lisabmiller

ShopGal89 said:


> *Hi,*
> I just purchased a Celine Nano black pebbled bag on eBay, concerned it may be fake.  Seller says it's authentic or money back guarantee.  Please help me authenticate it, very much appreciated.
> Item:  Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:  252749570347
> Seller:  bullock1983
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749570347
> Comments:  Seller purchased bag from Poshmark.  Serial number hard to see, but seems to have dots instead of dashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599675
> 
> View attachment 3599676
> View attachment 3599677
> View attachment 3599678
> View attachment 3599681
> View attachment 3599683
> View attachment 3599679
> View attachment 3599680
> View attachment 3599682
> View attachment 3599684


I am sorry, this bag is a replica.


----------



## lisabmiller

Annapiaccianna said:


> I m so sad to buy this celine look alike the fake , can Authenticator check for me these bags are fake ? Coz i bought 3 bags already


Hello - do you have the links to the auctions? In order for us to authenticate these bags for you we would need the links to the auctions, each bag placed in it's own authentication request and more photos as requested in the authentication thread. Otherwise, you will have to get them authenticated from an outside authentication site.


----------



## lisabmiller

NikolRichie said:


> Hi!  Hoping I posted correctly, I just hit reply to the mod's initial post...this is the eBay item I'm interested in:
> Item: CELINE Hot Pink Leather Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 252749950005
> Seller: briestrela
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749950005
> Comments: this is 100% fake right?


This bag is a replica, a poor replica.


----------



## lisabmiller

Hippydippytoo said:


> Hello
> I am new to Celine and would appreciate if someone could have a look at an eBay listing for me
> Item - Celine mini luggage
> Item number - 122348102062
> Seller - lilacmax105
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/122348102062?hash=item1c7c83e1ae:g:wqoAAOSwtfhYnHco&_trkparms=pageci%3A15507113-ef0f-11e6-aab3-005056b252d0%7Cparentrq%3A24c991ab15a0a7873956e14dfffd026d%7Ciid%3A13
> Thank you


Hello - this mini looks good so far, can you please ask seller for a clearer photo of the inside logos and photos of zipper heads (facing the front of the zipper where it grasps the teeth - see if there are any markings). Thank you.


----------



## lisabmiller

anasanfran said:


> Hello, was wondering if this is too good to be true...thanks *SO MUCH *in advance! *TPF Authenticators ROCK!!*
> 
> NAME: NEW Celine Horizontal Bi Cabas Tote
> SELLER: luchowe_5
> ITEM NO: 112290215172
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Celine-...215172?hash=item1a2504b504:g:AkkAAOSwEzxYUgPO


Listing has ended - please note: this is the first auction seller is selling. The rest of the feedback is from purchases. Usually if it is too good to be true, then it is not true


----------



## lisabmiller

NikolRichie said:


> Hi!  Hoping I posted correctly, I just hit reply to the mod's initial post...this is the eBay item I'm interested in:
> Item: CELINE Hot Pink Leather Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 252749950005
> Seller: briestrela
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749950005
> Comments: this is 100% fake right?


This Hot Pink Nano is fake.


----------



## Hippydippytoo

lisabmiller said:


> Hello - this mini looks good so far, can you please ask seller for a clearer photo of the inside logos and photos of zipper heads (facing the front of the zipper where it grasps the teeth - see if there are any markings). Thank you.


Thank you will see if she will add them


----------



## Hippydippytoo

Hello again 
Could you have a look at this one for me aswell
Item description - authentic Celine cabus phantom bag 
Item number - 232233478228
Seller Id - aheff90
Ebay link -http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Celine-Cabas-Phantom-Bag-/232233478228?hash=item361231a854%3Ag%3AhY4AAOSw5cNYjhR1&_trkparms=pageci%253Aaf1a4f76-ef5e-11e6-9e69-74dbd1a08b97%257Cparentrq%253A26d33d7d15a0a6a5f36d7e6dfff7974b%257Ciid%253A3


----------



## Hippydippytoo

lisabmiller said:


> Hello - this mini looks good so far, can you please ask seller for a clearer photo of the inside logos and photos of zipper heads (facing the front of the zipper where it grasps the teeth - see if there are any markings). Thank you.


This is what the seller has provided hope these are clear enough


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hi, can you guys look at post 10642? I've never asked for authentication before so if I did it wrong please let me know


----------



## Ms.parker123

Can someone help me with this!
Item: Authentic Grained Calfskin Red Celine Mini Belt Bag
Seller: Lastcalldesigner
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112298149026?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
Comments: I have been following this seller, sold some cute things. Would love to snag this.


----------



## unoma

mrsinsyder said:


> Just to be safe:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine...-leather-medium-phantom-luggage-tote-bag.html


Pls next time use the correct format.
Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

Samcay82 said:


> Could you help me to authenticate my purchase? I believe it is a fake but can't get my money back unless I can prove it is a fake =( so silly and stupid of me to purchase when I don't know for certain, but i am new to Celine bags... really wanted a nano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596644
> View attachment 3596645
> View attachment 3596646


Auction link? It is a Fake


----------



## mrsinsyder

unoma said:


> Pls next time use the correct format.
> Phantom is Auth



Thank you so much @unoma


----------



## unoma

Chongyu said:


> Dear Unoma,
> 
> Although I have two Celine classic at home, I believe this purchase from Vestiaire Collective to be authentic. But still trust your opinion to have a final verdict. Here it is :
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box leather Camel
> Listing Number: 3523614
> Seller: Linzi
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...assic-patent-leather-bag-celine-3523614.shtml
> 
> Comments: It looks really new and has exact smell of Celine leather as I purchased the other two fresh from the stores. Still have blue sticker at the hardware. Slight scratch at the strap hoop under the clasp. I also posted some comparison photos to my store purchased black


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

Ms.parker123 said:


> Can someone help me with this!
> Item: Authentic Grained Calfskin Red Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Seller: Lastcalldesigner
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112298149026?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> Comments: I have been following this seller, sold some cute things. Would love to snag this.


Fake Belt IMO


----------



## unoma

tparto said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 172514831631
> Seller: coffeevalid
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172514831631?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Just wanted to know whether this bag is authentic or not. Hope to hear from you soon.


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

anasanfran said:


> Hello, was wondering if this is too good to be true...thanks *SO MUCH *in advance! *TPF Authenticators ROCK!!*
> 
> NAME: NEW Celine Horizontal Bi Cabas Tote
> SELLER: luchowe_5
> ITEM NO: 112290215172
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Celine-...215172?hash=item1a2504b504:g:AkkAAOSwEzxYUgPO


Auth


----------



## unoma

Dee5151 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would so appreciate someone helping me authenticate this. I bought it on Amuze.com and I had a professional authenticator rule it as a fake - would love your opinion before I file for a refund.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: n/a, it was a flash sale on Amuze.com
> Seller: see above
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-luggage-phantom-handbag#.WJrIEbg76aM
> Comments: please see several pictures in this folder
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BynntbctI0iXd2MtRF9rWlNVblk
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help!


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Annapiaccianna said:


> Celine micro i bought


Incl auction link or best use a third party authenticator


----------



## unoma

ShopGal89 said:


> *Hi,*
> I just purchased a Celine Nano black pebbled bag on eBay, concerned it may be fake.  Seller says it's authentic or money back guarantee.  Please help me authenticate it, very much appreciated.
> Item:  Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number:  252749570347
> Seller:  bullock1983
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749570347
> Comments:  Seller purchased bag from Poshmark.  Serial number hard to see, but seems to have dots instead of dashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599675
> 
> View attachment 3599676
> View attachment 3599677
> View attachment 3599678
> View attachment 3599681
> View attachment 3599683
> View attachment 3599679
> View attachment 3599680
> View attachment 3599682
> View attachment 3599684


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

NikolRichie said:


> Hi!  Hoping I posted correctly, I just hit reply to the mod's initial post...this is the eBay item I'm interested in:
> Item: CELINE Hot Pink Leather Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 252749950005
> Seller: briestrela
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749950005
> Comments: this is 100% fake right?


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

HiyaFifi said:


> Hi! This is my first time posting, so I hope I'm doing this right... This is what I'm interested in! The pictures are a little blurry to me, so I'm not confident at all as to whether this is real.
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 322387671896
> Seller: rachelhe1225
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322387671896?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l6345&_trkparms=gh1g=I322387671896.N101.S1.R1.TR2&autorefresh=true


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

Hippydippytoo said:


> Hello
> I am new to Celine and would appreciate if someone could have a look at an eBay listing for me
> Item - Celine mini luggage
> Item number - 122348102062
> Seller - lilacmax105
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/122348102062?hash=item1c7c83e1ae:g:wqoAAOSwtfhYnHco&_trkparms=pageci%3A15507113-ef0f-11e6-aab3-005056b252d0%7Cparentrq%3A24c991ab15a0a7873956e14dfffd026d%7Ciid%3A13
> Thank you


Auth


----------



## unoma

Hippydippytoo said:


> Hello again
> Could you have a look at this one for me aswell
> Item description - authentic Celine cabus phantom bag
> Item number - 232233478228
> Seller Id - aheff90
> Ebay link -http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Celine-Cabas-Phantom-Bag-/232233478228?hash=item361231a854%3Ag%3AhY4AAOSw5cNYjhR1&_trkparms=pageci%253Aaf1a4f76-ef5e-11e6-9e69-74dbd1a08b97%257Cparentrq%253A26d33d7d15a0a6a5f36d7e6dfff7974b%257Ciid%253A3


Auth


----------



## Hippydippytoo

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you


----------



## Ms.parker123

unoma said:


> Fake Belt IMO



Thank you!


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

Hello, please could you help me authenticate this Celine mini belt:

Item: Celine Mini Belt
Listing Number: -
Seller: Fashionette
Link: http://www.fashionette.de/celine-mini-belt-bag-tote-taupe
Comments: I am not sure that this bag is original


----------



## lisabmiller

Hippydippytoo said:


> View attachment 3601130
> View attachment 3601131
> View attachment 3601132
> View attachment 3601133
> View attachment 3601130
> 
> This is what the seller has provided hope these are clear enough


Authentic


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Hi can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you! The seller said he could provide more pictures if needed.

Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Trapeze Tri-color Handbag Sz Small
Listing Number:  142274900356
Seller: emerycc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...900356?hash=item21203eb184:g:NH0AAOSwTuJYnkdR
Comments: Is this authentic?


----------



## darlingdeedee

Hello can you help me authenticate this item:

Item: Yellow Celine Phantom
Listing Number: -152428775752
Seller: diva_kay86
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Yell...2215e0a&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=262840203569


----------



## PinkPoppyx

Hello everyone! I would love some help on authenticating this Celine Belt Bag. I really appreciate the help! Thank you.

Item: CELINE Belt Bag Dark Grey
Listing Number: 122346427285
Seller: myauthenticbag http://www.ebay.com/usr/myauthenticbag?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...ASCHE-BOLSO-/122346427285?hash=item1c7c6a5395
Comments: Not 100 percent sure its real.


----------



## LV.NYC

unoma said:


> Auth



Hi TDF collectors,

Pray tell what you think of this purse, does it look authentic to you? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272541623228

AUTHENTIC NWT CÉLINE Micro Luggage Handbag in Black Smooth Calfskin - Céline  MI 

Seller: dchan51091

Seller states she purchased from bergdorf NYC in dec 2016, smooth black leather with gold hardware. 

Thanks so much for your expertise!!


----------



## unoma

janey0138 said:


> Hi TDF collectors,
> 
> Pray tell what you think of this purse, does it look authentic to you?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272541623228
> 
> AUTHENTIC NWT CÉLINE Micro Luggage Handbag in Black Smooth Calfskin - Céline  MI
> 
> Seller: dchan51091
> 
> Seller states she purchased from bergdorf NYC in dec 2016, smooth black leather with gold hardware.
> 
> Thanks so much for your expertise!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

PinkPoppyx said:


> Hello everyone! I would love some help on authenticating this Celine Belt Bag. I really appreciate the help! Thank you.
> 
> Item: CELINE Belt Bag Dark Grey
> Listing Number: 122346427285
> Seller: myauthenticbag http://www.ebay.com/usr/myauthenticbag?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...ASCHE-BOLSO-/122346427285?hash=item1c7c6a5395
> Comments: Not 100 percent sure its real.


Seller sells Super Fake.
Stay Clear


----------



## unoma

darlingdeedee said:


> Hello can you help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: Yellow Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: -152428775752
> Seller: diva_kay86
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Yellow-Medium-Square-Luggage/152428775752?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=445e20c1c1414b0d95c5363e12215e0a&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=262840203569


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

ninascharylifestyle said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you! The seller said he could provide more pictures if needed.
> 
> Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Trapeze Tri-color Handbag Sz Small
> Listing Number:  142274900356
> Seller: emerycc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...900356?hash=item21203eb184:g:NH0AAOSwTuJYnkdR
> Comments: Is this authentic?


Ask for serial number and Zipper marking


----------



## PinkPoppyx

unoma said:


> Seller sells Super Fake.
> Stay Clear



Thank you so so much Unoma! You are a life saver! Im sorry to ask but could you have a look at this bag for me if possible? I really appreciate it! 

Item: CELINE Micro Luggage "Black" Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: 5263799
Seller: D'INESNOUSSA203124
Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/celine/p-5263799.html
Comments: Seems ok except the inside pocked stamping. I went to the store and for the pebbled leather with the silver stamping the inside pocket had silver writing as well, not imprinted on the leather. If that makes any sense.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: r56964 Auth CELINE Back/ White Calf Skin Olive Suede Leather Trapeze M 2 WAY Bag
Listing Number: 381950269109 
Seller: yuko0702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381950269109
Comments: I know this seller is ususally authentic but heard there has been fakes once in a while.


----------



## LV.NYC

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Thank you unoma! Seller unresponsive. Search continues...


----------



## LV.NYC

Do the Celine micro luggage totes stand up straight? One listing says it sits slightly uneven. Wondering if it could be a defect or just the way/cut of the bag?


----------



## lisabmiller

Hi Unoma - long time!

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? xx Lisa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Most-Covete...985437?hash=item3d325d609d:g:WjMAAOSwUsJYWA~u

(It doesn't have all the required photos, but what's your hunch - you can pm me if you prefer - thanks!)


----------



## s.lin319

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Celine mini belt?? Thank you so much in advance!!!

Item: Celine mini belt
Listing Number: 122354670686
Seller:myauthenticbag
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-MINI-...670686?hash=item1c7ce81c5e:g:LxoAAOSw4CFYoaEY
Comments:


----------



## Smoothop

s.lin319 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Celine mini belt?? Thank you so much in advance!!!
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt
> Listing Number: 122354670686
> Seller:myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-MINI-...670686?hash=item1c7ce81c5e:g:LxoAAOSw4CFYoaEY
> Comments:


If you check a few posts back Unoma has said that myauthenticbag sells super fakes! Stay well clear.


----------



## espadrille

Hi, I recently purchased a celine small trotteur bag online. However, I am scared that it might be a fake. Please help me authenticate this. Thank you 

Item: Small Celine Trotteur in Grey grained calfskin
Seller: Amuze.com
Link: ( i purchased it from their daily deal)


----------



## LV.NYC

Does this look authentic? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122336051052

Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Black Smooth Leather - New w. Tags - Retail: $2,900 

Seller: simple.forms






Thanks Unoma!


----------



## LV.NYC

And this...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122314603986

Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Dune - New With Tags - Retail: $2,900 

Seller: simple.forms


----------



## unoma

PinkPoppyx said:


> Thank you so so much Unoma! You are a life saver! Im sorry to ask but could you have a look at this bag for me if possible? I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item: CELINE Micro Luggage "Black" Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 5263799
> Seller: D'INESNOUSSA203124
> Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/celine/p-5263799.html
> Comments: Seems ok except the inside pocked stamping. I went to the store and for the pebbled leather with the silver stamping the inside pocket had silver writing as well, not imprinted on the leather. If that makes any sense.


Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: r56964 Auth CELINE Back/ White Calf Skin Olive Suede Leather Trapeze M 2 WAY Bag
> Listing Number: 381950269109
> Seller: yuko0702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381950269109
> Comments: I know this seller is ususally authentic but heard there has been fakes once in a while.


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

Hippydippytoo said:


> Thank you


----------



## unoma

Ms.parker123 said:


> Thank you!


Better luck next tume


----------



## unoma

janey0138 said:


> Does this look authentic?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122336051052
> 
> Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Black Smooth Leather - New w. Tags - Retail: $2,900
> 
> Seller: simple.forms
> View attachment 3605799
> View attachment 3605800
> View attachment 3605801
> View attachment 3605802
> 
> 
> Thanks Unoma!


Auth


----------



## unoma

espadrille said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a celine small trotteur bag online. However, I am scared that it might be a fake. Please help me authenticate this. Thank you
> 
> Item: Small Celine Trotteur in Grey grained calfskin
> Seller: Amuze.com
> Link: ( i purchased it from their daily deal)


Looks off to me


----------



## unoma

lisabmiller said:


> Hi Unoma - long time!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? xx Lisa
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Most-Covete...985437?hash=item3d325d609d:g:WjMAAOSwUsJYWA~u
> 
> (It doesn't have all the required photos, but what's your hunch - you can pm me if you prefer - thanks!)


Hi Dear
Hope you are ok. The inside imprint looks very blurry and i would like to see the serial number and zipper marking.,


----------



## LV.NYC

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you!


----------



## PinkPoppyx

unoma said:


> Fake IMO



Thank you so so much unoma!!!


----------



## Sebmae

Hi Unoma,
I'm new to Celine, could you please authenticate this Celine Phantom bag for me, thankyou for your help!
Item description : Celine Phantom Medium Bag Taupe
Ebay item 162396519727
Seller : giangionerosso
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Phantom-Medium-Bag-Taupe-/162396519727


----------



## Sebmae

Ooopps Ive missed the link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Phantom-Medium-Bag-Taupe-/162396519727


----------



## sleepykitten

Hello, could you please take a look at this box in camel (is it camel color)?
Item description : $3650 100%AUTH CELINE Dark Brown Medium Box Bag Box Leather Neiman Marcus tags
eBay item 322422936041
Seller : desingermgt
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/3650-100-AU...936041?hash=item4b11e791e9:g:zlIAAOSwnHZYUaOM


----------



## sleepykitten

As well as this one please, thank you
Item description : Celine Classic Mini Box Bag Fuchsia
eBay item:  
172421831961
Seller :  jemznjewels
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Clas...831961?hash=item2825245d19:g:9HsAAOSw44BYONqf


----------



## evesaint

Hi, i'm new to celine. Would be great if anyone can help with authentication. Thanks!

Item description: celine mini black bag
ebay item: 
Number
222409408667
Seller: a-et-m
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222409408667


----------



## evesaint

And more photos here sent by the ebay seller.


----------



## SissyLV

Hi,
I do not have an auction link as this was purchased through a website. I'm not sure if you can authenticate with my photos.  If not, do you know reputable online authenticators I can use?  I paid for authentication through ***************** and realauthentication.com one determined authentic and the other determined non-authentic.

Item: Celine Phantom Fucshia
Seller: Shopworn
Link: http://www.shopworn.com

Thank you so much


----------



## hsim928

Item: celine nano dark taupe
Seller: amlaufendenmeter
Ebay #: 232235935564
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232235935564 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katykit01

Please authentic this used Celine Luggage Tote Mini

Thanks in advance!


----------



## christy leigj

christy leigj said:


> Thank you just updated.


@unoma I added the photos you requested and the link to the sale is above (was not an auction, from Amuze.com). 

Are you able to give an opinion on this one? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## soratobipenguin

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this zipped twisted cabas? The listing has ended but I'm just curious...Thank you so much in advance!

Item Description :  Celine Colorblock Leather Twisted Oversized Zip Cabas Bag Resort 2016 NEW $2350
eBay Item:  311798519775
Seller: edropoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Colo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## shmigadoodle

Item: Celine grey trotteu
eBay item number:
292030821862
Seller: godforpeace
URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/292030821862?_mwBanner=1

This will be my first trotteur. Seller's feedback is good, but all lower end items, so I'm nervous. Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bawaaart

Hello Please authenticate this

Item:CELINE NANO Luggage Antarctic Leather Tote Shopper Shoulder Hand Bag
Listing Number:122283221008
Seller:chico2009natalya 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments:


----------



## Iskuhi

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Hello, dear Unoma,
after a couple of month detailed review with different experts, ***************** decided that my Celine is AUTHENTIC. They will be issuing me a revised COA. And I'll show it here too. I just need you to know that my reputation never allow me to sell fake items. And I need you to restore justace and on the purseblog never be word "fake" near to my seller name. I think there was some huge mistake with my bag reveiw. I'm sure that this is authentic, because it was bought in Celine store and I have took it to our local authenticators service too and they had no doubt that this one is authentic. After that I take more detailed pictures and send it to *****************, after additional review they have changed their opinion about my bag. I really value my reputation, and I need you to reconsider your misconception at the expense of my bag, too. I can provide you and additional photos. I can create a new post, if necessary.
Thank you.


----------



## allyn

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Bag Black
Listing Number: 262861137531 
Seller: KANG9027
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262861137531?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello! I would really love to know if this is authentic. Thank you so much for your time and help!


----------



## jellybebe

Item: Celine calfskin small belt bag
Listing number: 154523
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-small-belt-bag-dark-taupe-154523
Comments: Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## lem0n

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing number:
Seller: sheuk32
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...367687?hash=item237a0a8f07:g:jUkAAOSw4GVYSx7k

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## GWENofYALE

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Mini Tote Bag pebbled dune
Listing number: 132099934241
Seller: nycstyled
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132099934241?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you!!


----------



## kvtie

Item: Celine Large Phantom
Listing number: 142285755836
Seller: nie_78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...755836?hash=item2120e455bc:g:GZkAAOSw32lYoF2p
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## kvtie

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing number: 152441847057
Seller: ftlc1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152441847057?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GWENofYALE

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Olive, GREAT CONDITION!
Listing number: 272564499517
Seller: zielbauer666
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Olive-GREAT-CONDITION/272564499517

Thanks very much!


----------



## unoma

janey0138 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## unoma

PinkPoppyx said:


> Thank you so so much unoma!!!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Sebmae said:


> Ooopps Ive missed the link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Phantom-Medium-Bag-Taupe-/162396519727


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sleepykitten said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this box in camel (is it camel color)?
> Item description : $3650 100%AUTH CELINE Dark Brown Medium Box Bag Box Leather Neiman Marcus tags
> eBay item 322422936041
> Seller : desingermgt
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/3650-100-AU...936041?hash=item4b11e791e9:g:zlIAAOSwnHZYUaOM


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

evesaint said:


> Hi, i'm new to celine. Would be great if anyone can help with authentication. Thanks!
> 
> Item description: celine mini black bag
> ebay item:
> Number
> 222409408667
> Seller: a-et-m
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222409408667


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

hsim928 said:


> Item: celine nano dark taupe
> Seller: amlaufendenmeter
> Ebay #: 232235935564
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232235935564
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Would need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

soratobipenguin said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this zipped twisted cabas? The listing has ended but I'm just curious...Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Description :  Celine Colorblock Leather Twisted Oversized Zip Cabas Bag Resort 2016 NEW $2350
> eBay Item:  311798519775
> Seller: edropoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Colorblock-Leather-Twisted-Oversized-Zip-Cabas-Bag-Resort-2016-NEW-2350-/311798519775?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=%2BFVSAixmxFRLQWSl0DK1eDpK4J8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Auth cabas


----------



## unoma

shmigadoodle said:


> Item: Celine grey trotteu
> eBay item number:
> 292030821862
> Seller: godforpeace
> URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/292030821862?_mwBanner=1
> 
> This will be my first trotteur. Seller's feedback is good, but all lower end items, so I'm nervous. Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

Bawaaart said:


> Hello Please authenticate this
> 
> Item:CELINE NANO Luggage Antarctic Leather Tote Shopper Shoulder Hand Bag
> Listing Number:122283221008
> Seller:chico2009natalya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-Luggage-Antarctic-Leather-Tote-Shopper-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/122283221008?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=OKGbpyMvyuQPPiWcNEKKiVetLps%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Olive, GREAT CONDITION!
> Listing number: 272564499517
> Seller: zielbauer666
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Olive-GREAT-CONDITION/272564499517
> 
> Thanks very much!


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage Mini Tote Bag pebbled dune
> Listing number: 132099934241
> Seller: nycstyled
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132099934241?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you!!


Fake


----------



## unoma

jellybebe said:


> Item: Celine calfskin small belt bag
> Listing number: 154523
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-small-belt-bag-dark-taupe-154523
> Comments: Thank you so much in advance!


Auth


----------



## Hsui

View media item 2060View media item 2059View media item 2058View media item 2057View media item 2056View media item 2055View media item 2054View media item 2053View media item 2052
Can someone help me out autheticating this bag? the interior is suede lining. Thank you so much!


----------



## marceylove

Hello, could you please help authenticate two bags listed on ebay.com with the details below? Your help is highly appreciated. Thank you very much.

1.
Item: Authentic CELINE Boogie Bag Hand Bag Leather Canvas Beige Brown YS 10/05 A-4073
Listing Number: 182463482359
Seller: camelliaorganizationbrand7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...anvas-Beige-Brown-YS-1005-A4073-/182463482359
Comments: -

2.
Item: Celine Hand Bag Mini Boston Macadam PVC Brown Authentic #1437k
Listing Number: 302214035743
Seller: outstanding-performances
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Hand-Bag-Mini-Boston-Macadam-PVC-Brown-Authentic-1437k-/302214035743
Comments: -

Thank you very much.


----------



## bag^lover

Item: Celine classic box Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 152440505706
Seller: appleduedue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-clas...505706?hash=item237e29856a:g:FeIAAOSwjDZYkLO5
Comments: Thanks in advance


----------



## jellybebe

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you! Just one more, as I realize that was the wrong size. Thank you!!!
Item: Celine mini belt bag
Listing number: 156046
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-156046
Comments: thank you again!


----------



## SissyLV

SissyLV said:


> View attachment 3607679
> View attachment 3607680
> View attachment 3607681
> View attachment 3607682
> View attachment 3607683
> View attachment 3607684
> View attachment 3607685
> View attachment 3607686
> View attachment 3607687
> View attachment 3607688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I do not have an auction link as this was purchased through a website. I'm not sure if you can authenticate with my photos.  If not, do you know reputable online authenticators I can use?  I paid for authentication through ***************** and realauthentication.com one determined authentic and the other determined non-authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Fucshia
> Seller: Shopworn
> Link: http://www.shopworn.com
> 
> Thank you so much


I just wanted to bump this post and see if anyone could help with authenticating?  Thank you in advance I appreciate your help!!


----------



## sleepykitten

unoma said:


> Auth Box



Thank you! Is it camel color? I just BINed [emoji16]


----------



## GWENofYALE

Thank you Unoma!! 
Item:  AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE HANDBAG
Listing Number:  272566594847
Seller: helena9
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-HANDBAG-/272566594847?


----------



## GWENofYALE

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote Smooth Black Leather Authentic
Listing Number: 302229735608
Seller: jackofalltradesla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302229735608?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Sebmae

Sebmae said:


> Ooopps Ive missed the link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Phantom-Medium-Bag-Taupe-/162396519727


Hi Unoma, here are the photos of  the serial number and the zip marking, the serial number is S LA 31 5, your thoughts on this would be much appreciated and thankyou for your time.


----------



## gunamich

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag...
Item: Celine Phantom Powder
Seller: One of my friends
Comments: Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## gunamich

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.

Item: Celine Phantom
Seller: donatella
Link:  http://m.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/borsa-celine-roma-193375359.htm


----------



## soratobipenguin

unoma said:


> Auth cabas


Thank you so much!


----------



## megan_jock

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this:

Item: Celine Mini tricolor Suede/Smooth Leather
Seller: @luxeonline_ph (Instagram)
Link: https://www.facebook.com/453574308137706/photos/?tab=album&album_id=665455393616262


I have a picture of the number 8 engraved on the zipper pull, although not included in the Facebook album.

Please help me.
Thanks!


----------



## megan_jock

Hi, another one please:

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Cobalt Blue
Seller: private seller and items were sent through email

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

bag^lover said:


> Item: Celine classic box Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 152440505706
> Seller: appleduedue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-clas...505706?hash=item237e29856a:g:FeIAAOSwjDZYkLO5
> Comments: Thanks in advance


Super Fake


----------



## unoma

jellybebe said:


> Thank you! Just one more, as I realize that was the wrong size. Thank you!!!
> Item: Celine mini belt bag
> Listing number: 156046
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-156046
> Comments: thank you again!


Auth


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Thank you Unoma!!
> Item:  AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE HANDBAG
> Listing Number:  272566594847
> Seller: helena9
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-HANDBAG-/272566594847?


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

Sebmae said:


> Hi Unoma, here are the photos of  the serial number and the zip marking, the serial number is S LA 31 5, your thoughts on this would be much appreciated and thankyou for your time.


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

gunamich said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag...
> Item: Celine Phantom Powder
> Seller: One of my friends
> Comments: Thank you so much in advance!


Fake


----------



## unoma

soratobipenguin said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## clarebear86

Hello! Can someone please help me to authenticate Celine Rodeo heels from SS16 - they look good?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-rode...old-out-/122368345511?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate mini belt bag Celine yellow

Link- http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BELT...%3A731569ea15a0a5e0a2069c20ffeadeaf%7Ciid%3A1

Seller- 07ale05

Extra pics - attached! 

Thanks!


----------



## Sebmae

unoma said:


> Auth Phantom


Thankyou so much Unoma Xx


----------



## Hippydippytoo

Hi 
Please can uou have at look at this listing for me - I have an extra photo of date code will upload  thank you 
*Description - Celine Mini luggage In Black With Bordeaux, Must See AMAZING HANDBAG! A+++
Seller Id - rorygolfingman
eBay item number - 272564535419
Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272564535419
Thank you so much 
*


----------



## Bakerstreet1234

Hello  Please authenticate this Celine nano:

Item: "Auth Celine Nano luggage tote in black pebbles leather and silver hardware"
Listing Number: 112305797944
Seller: peiwin9
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112305797944
Comments: Seller was unable to take a clear picture of the serial number but per the seller the tag reads "S-SN-0142."


----------



## Iskuhi

Iskuhi said:


> Hello, dear Unoma,
> after a couple of month detailed review with different experts, ***************** decided that my Celine is AUTHENTIC. They will be issuing me a revised COA. And I'll show it here too. I just need you to know that my reputation never allow me to sell fake items. And I need you to restore justace and on the purseblog never be word "fake" near to my seller name. I think there was some huge mistake with my bag reveiw. I'm sure that this is authentic, because it was bought in Celine store and I have took it to our local authenticators service too and they had no doubt that this one is authentic. After that I take more detailed pictures and send it to *****************, after additional review they have changed their opinion about my bag. I really value my reputation, and I need you to reconsider your misconception at the expense of my bag, too. I can provide you and additional photos. I can create a new post, if necessary.
> Thank you.


any response, please...


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine Python nano luggage (I have purchased her) 

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322429355990 

Seller- lovefromshopaholic 

Listing #- 322429355990


Thank you! As soon as possible please!


----------



## Viktoria Möhlenkamp

Hi,
can you please help me to authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Trio (Large)
Listing Number: 606796067
Seller: L.S. (private)
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...schwarz-neu-und-unbenutzt-/606796067-156-9504

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jellybebe

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!

One more pretty please.

Item: Celine grained calfskin mini belt bag grey
Listing number: 163810
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-grey-163810
Comments: This is my dream bag (colour and hardware) so thank you again and hopefully it works out for me!


----------



## unoma

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> One more pretty please.
> 
> Item: Celine grained calfskin mini belt bag grey
> Listing number: 163810
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-grey-163810
> Comments: This is my dream bag (colour and hardware) so thank you again and hopefully it works out for me!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Viktoria Möhlenkamp said:


> Hi,
> can you please help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Trio (Large)
> Listing Number: 606796067
> Seller: L.S. (private)
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...schwarz-neu-und-unbenutzt-/606796067-156-9504
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Trio is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Viktoria Möhlenkamp said:


> Hi,
> can you please help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Trio (Large)
> Listing Number: 606796067
> Seller: L.S. (private)
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...schwarz-neu-und-unbenutzt-/606796067-156-9504
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Trio is a Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine Python nano luggage (I have purchased her)
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322429355990
> 
> Seller- lovefromshopaholic
> 
> Listing #- 322429355990
> 
> 
> Thank you! As soon as possible please!


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

Bakerstreet1234 said:


> Hello  Please authenticate this Celine nano:
> 
> Item: "Auth Celine Nano luggage tote in black pebbles leather and silver hardware"
> Listing Number: 112305797944
> Seller: peiwin9
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112305797944
> Comments: Seller was unable to take a clear picture of the serial number but per the seller the tag reads "S-SN-0142."
> 
> View attachment 3616380
> View attachment 3616381
> View attachment 3616382
> View attachment 3616384
> View attachment 3616385
> View attachment 3616386
> View attachment 3616387
> View attachment 3616389
> View attachment 3616392
> View attachment 3616394


Ask for clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Hippydippytoo said:


> Hi
> Please can uou have at look at this listing for me - I have an extra photo of date code will upload  thank you
> *Description - Celine Mini luggage In Black With Bordeaux, Must See AMAZING HANDBAG! A+++
> Seller Id - rorygolfingman
> eBay item number - 272564535419
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272564535419
> Thank you so much *


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Sebmae said:


> Thankyou so much Unoma Xx


----------



## unoma

Belt is a Fake


----------



## Hippydippytoo

unoma said:


> Mini is Auth


Thank you x


----------



## unoma

Iskuhi said:


> Hello, dear Unoma,
> after a couple of month detailed review with different experts, ***************** decided that my Celine is AUTHENTIC. They will be issuing me a revised COA. And I'll show it here too. I just need you to know that my reputation never allow me to sell fake items. And I need you to restore justace and on the purseblog never be word "fake" near to my seller name. I think there was some huge mistake with my bag reveiw. I'm sure that this is authentic, because it was bought in Celine store and I have took it to our local authenticators service too and they had no doubt that this one is authentic. After that I take more detailed pictures and send it to *****************, after additional review they have changed their opinion about my bag. I really value my reputation, and I need you to reconsider your misconception at the expense of my bag, too. I can provide you and additional photos. I can create a new post, if necessary.
> Thank you.


Iskuhi, i saw some red flag on your box hence why i stated it was a Fake. Sellers or authenticators can make mistakes but the only way to avoid this mess is if bag was purchase personal by the seller and have the correct documents to back it up. I didnt see your comment posted in Nov 2016.  Apologies for this. Your Box is Auth.


----------



## unoma

Hippydippytoo said:


> Thank you x


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number


Thank you. I will post a reply with serial number pic as soon as I receive her as she has already been shipped. Thanks!


----------



## Sammiantha

Hi, please could you authenticate the following for me? 

Item: Celine Phantom Black Handbag
Listing number: 122376766797
Seller: Adams-hele 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122376766797 

Thanks


----------



## Viktoria Möhlenkamp

unoma said:


> Trio is a Fake


Thank you!


----------



## hbny11

Hi, 
Can you please have this Celine Box authenticated?  Thanks a lot.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zhnjt3oueigdkan/AAAQnYaoVVgvoSiTKR0dRlPna?dl=0
It was told by ****************** "serial number and zipper marking are not consistent with authentic Celine."  But I had doubt.  Because when I asked the vendor, he claims all their bags shipped directly from Italy and are 1000% authentic.  He even said he can show me all paper work.  He said ****************** has a relationship with Celine.  That's why they say the bag looks off.  I truly want a second opinion.  Very appreciate it.


----------



## unoma

hbny11 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please have this Celine Box authenticated?  Thanks a lot.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zhnjt3oueigdkan/AAAQnYaoVVgvoSiTKR0dRlPna?dl=0
> It was told by ****************** "serial number and zipper marking are not consistent with authentic Celine."  But I had doubt.  Because when I asked the vendor, he claims all their bags shipped directly from Italy and are 1000% authentic.  He even said he can show me all paper work.  He said ****************** has a relationship with Celine.  That's why they say the bag looks off.  I truly want a second opinion.  Very appreciate it.


I would like to see where the bag was bought. Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Viktoria Möhlenkamp said:


> Thank you!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Sammiantha said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate the following for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Black Handbag
> Listing number: 122376766797
> Seller: Adams-hele
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122376766797
> 
> Thanks


Bad Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Thank you. I will post a reply with serial number pic as soon as I receive her as she has already been shipped. Thanks!


Ok


----------



## Sammiantha

unoma said:


> Bad Fake



Thank you!


----------



## Hsui

Item: Celine Nano Pebbled Leather, Black
Listing Number: -
Seller: Bought from a reseller
Link: - 
Comments: Recently found out that the reseller is being doubted of selling fake designer bags, just want to ensure the authenticity of the bag i bought from the seller


----------



## Iskuhi

unoma said:


> Iskuhi, i saw some red flag on your box hence why i stated it was a Fake. Sellers or authenticators can make mistakes but the only way to avoid this mess is if bag was purchase personal by the seller and have the correct documents to back it up. I didnt see your comment posted in Nov 2016.  Apologies for this. Your Box is Auth.




Thank you for having responded to me. I understand that all make mistakes, just a pity that the authenticators carelessness cost me an additional $ 150 costs (my buyer returned me the bag and possible reported to ebay). Moreover it spoils the reputation of the seller, and this is unacceptable. Many thanks to BeenBurned and Lesley Coyne for their help assistance in resolving my issue. It wasn't easy.  Thanks again and good luck.


----------



## Starie

Hi there!
I recently purchased a Celine Mini Doc bag in Burgundy and I would love to know if it is real. The only problem is that it was bought in person so there is no way to link to an auction/ sales post. I know the rules say it has to be linked to an auction but I don't have a link. Is it possible to still post some photos for authentication?

Thank you!


----------



## hbny11

unoma said:


> I would like to see where the bag was bought. Auction link?


I purchased from Amuze.  Amuze manager said their Celine bags are 1000% auth.  Do I have to have an auction link?


----------



## Hsui

Starie said:


> Hi there!
> I recently purchased a Celine Mini Doc bag in Burgundy and I would love to know if it is real. The only problem is that it was bought in person so there is no way to link to an auction/ sales post. I know the rules say it has to be linked to an auction but I don't have a link. Is it possible to still post some photos for authentication?
> 
> Thank you!



For my bag I bought at http://gorgeousluxury.com/gorgeoustelawi
Its a black celine nano posted above. Kindly please take note. I would much appreciate for your help!


----------



## jellybebe

unoma said:


> Belt is a Fake


Do you know which listing you were referring to?


----------



## valrig

Hi, could you please help me autenticate this Celine classic box medium? It is from Depop seller is @deny_deny89.
Thanks!
Valentina


----------



## Sazzy3103

Hi could you authentic this one please as I'd like to purchase it. If you need any other info on it please let me know. Many thanks for your help.

Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage in Souris
Listing number: 252789239675
Seller: farzanajogiat
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-C...%3A9279726d15a0a357cda9558fffe520d5%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## urbanshark

Hello, Can you authenticate this bag? 
Item: Celline classic box bag
Listing Number: 252773787079
Seller:brand-wise97
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Clas...787079?hash=item3ada7de5c7:g:7vMAAOSwdGFYpc21
Comments:  The seller said that the bag has been bought from Vestiaire Collective.  Do you think the leather is goat? Is there any place online where I can check the serial number?


----------



## Smoothop

urbanshark said:


> Hello, Can you authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celline classic box bag
> Listing Number: 252773787079
> Seller:brand-wise97
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Clas...787079?hash=item3ada7de5c7:g:7vMAAOSwdGFYpc21
> Comments:  The seller said that the bag has been bought from Vestiaire Collective.  Do you think the leather is goat? Is there any place online where I can check the serial number?
> View attachment 3621667
> View attachment 3621668
> View attachment 3621669
> View attachment 3621670
> View attachment 3621671


The bag is definitely not made of Goatskin.


----------



## smileyfayce

Hello, your help in authenticating this bag is greatly appreciated! Please let me know if I haven't posted in the accepted format. Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 20678155
Seller: ********** on Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-box-classic-calfskin-shoulder-bag-black-20678155/?tref=closet
Comments: none


----------



## kimkimmy

Please help authenticate this belt bag. Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 122275263588
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-MINI-...263588?hash=item1c782c7464:g:6eoAAOSwA3dYRdI8
Comments: N/A


----------



## corgis123

Hello! 
Can you please authenticate this Celine micro? Your help is greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Pebbled Dune Handbag
Listing Number: 272574896296
Seller: smthng4me1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272574896296?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vichamburg

Hey there,

Could you please help me to authenticate this Bag!

Item Celine Medium Phantom Luggage
Listing number: no number bcoz the Bag is not on Ebay
Seller private person on www.ebaykleinanzeigen.de
Link https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...antom-tote-lederhandtasche/599095041-156-4303


----------



## unoma

vichamburg said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Bag!
> 
> Item Celine Medium Phantom Luggage
> Listing number: no number bcoz the Bag is not on Ebay
> Seller private person on www.ebaykleinanzeigen.de
> Link https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...antom-tote-lederhandtasche/599095041-156-4303


Fake Phantom


----------



## unoma

corgis123 said:


> Hello!
> Can you please authenticate this Celine micro? Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Pebbled Dune Handbag
> Listing Number: 272574896296
> Seller: smthng4me1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272574896296?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## unoma

kimkimmy said:


> Please help authenticate this belt bag. Any advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 122275263588
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-MINI-...263588?hash=item1c782c7464:g:6eoAAOSwA3dYRdI8
> Comments: N/A


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

smileyfayce said:


> Hello, your help in authenticating this bag is greatly appreciated! Please let me know if I haven't posted in the accepted format. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 20678155
> Seller: ********** on Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-box-classic-calfskin-shoulder-bag-black-20678155/?tref=closet
> Comments: none


Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sazzy3103 said:


> Hi could you authentic this one please as I'd like to purchase it. If you need any other info on it please let me know. Many thanks for your help.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage in Souris
> Listing number: 252789239675
> Seller: farzanajogiat
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-in-Souris-/252789239675?hash=item3adb69af7b:g:bMQAAOSwB-1YnJlP&_trkparms=pageci%3Abb8aabae-ffcb-11e6-8f2e-74dbd18062de%7Cparentrq%3A9279726d15a0a357cda9558fffe520d5%7Ciid%3A1


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

valrig said:


> Hi, could you please help me autenticate this Celine classic box medium? It is from Depop seller is @deny_deny89.
> Thanks!
> Valentina


Need to see auction link


----------



## nikousek

Hi, could you please help me with this Trio bag? It is not from ebay, it is our local site in the Czech republic but it is still an active listing, it is not my bag, I just want to purchase it. Thank you very much in advance. 

Item: Celine Trio bag
Seller: vogueclothes
Link: https://www.vinted.cz/damske-tasky-a-batohy/tasky-pres-rameno/14823533-celine-trio-bag

I also have a serial number from the seller.


----------



## guamispretty

I found this from my mom's closet, can someone tell me what model it is? Thank you very much!


----------



## sleepykitten

Hi Unoma,

Just received the box, could you please confirm authenticity? Thank you so much [emoji1317][emoji4]


----------



## Sammiantha

Hi, please could you take a look at this one for me? I've requested additional photos which are attached  

Item: Celine Phantom
Seller: sutton49
Item number: 222367824465
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222367824465 

Thank you!


----------



## Nannahk

Hallo!
I own a Céline Mini Luggage Tote in Souris. 
Recently I've noticed that the numbers of the two zippers are different. 

The zipper on the frontpocket has the number "I" , while the "main zipper" has the number "8". 
From what I can find online, I can tell that the Mini must have the number "8" , but can it also have the number "1" on the front zipper? 

Please help,
Best regards
Nanna


----------



## xsammii

Hi, can someone please help authenticate 

Item name: CELINE Black Pebbled Calfskin NANO Luggage Tote With Cross Body Strap
Item number:122370479847
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122370479847?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sammiantha

And this one too please? It's nerve wracking trying to purchase a new brand! 

Item: Celine phantom 

Seller: 3186stephanie

Item number: 172549705177

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172549705177 

Thank you so much!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi ladies! Just got this from FP, but want to double check with my PF family before I cut the tags! This was hard to photograph! Thanks in advance [emoji1317] [emoji173]


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate grey calfskin nano luggage

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322440850612 

Item#-322440850612

Seller-lovefromshopaholic 

I want to purchase this nano if ok? This is same seller that I'm waiting on Python nano to arrive.


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can anybody help authenticate this Céline Trapeze. It comes with cards snd dustbag and just want to make sure it's authentic before I buy it [emoji4]

Item: Trapeze

Seller: Juliane 

Link: http://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-celine-lae/id-1031476570/

Thanks.









View attachment 3624767


----------



## Maryna.M

Hello, please help me with this celine luggage. I believe it's large size, but not sure if auth. Thank you very much
Not from ebay, but here's the link https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_original_919887327


----------



## Maryna.M

Item: celine mini luggage
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/370...92939957453422/?sale_post_id=1292939957453422

Sells at local facebook group, I want to buy, but not sure if auth. Thank you very much for your help


----------



## leane

Item: Celine Luggage Phantom
Seller: Julia (Vestaire)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## leane

Item: Celine Trapeze Small
Seller: N (Vestaire)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hello unoma,

I was hoping you could help me authenticate the following bag:

Item: Celine Dune Micro Luggage

Listing number: n/a

Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds

Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ce-k1014-07-celine-dune-micro-luggage

Thank you in advance so very much!!!

Best,
E


----------



## boopeep

Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/322431080081?...%3D711-127632-2357-0%26rvr_id%3D1175996901658

Thanks!


----------



## boopeep

boopeep said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/322431080081?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Fr.ebay.com%2FkrS1SN%3Fsrcrot%3D711-127632-2357-0%26rvr_id%3D1175996901658
> 
> Thanks!


 More photos


----------



## boopeep

Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your time!! It's super appreciated!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172545526112


----------



## boopeep

boopeep said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your time!! It's super appreciated!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172545526112



More photos


----------



## boopeep

boopeep said:


> More photos


 Better photo of date code

Also this is a Mini Luggage in Drummed Leather


----------



## boopeep

boopeep said:


> Better photo of date code
> 
> Also this is a Mini Luggage in Drummed Leather


----------



## Nannahk

Dear Unoma and others!
Firstly I would like to thank you for your expertise! 

I would appreciate if you could help me with a Mini at Vesistairecollective.com
I am a bit concerned about the inside tag - I've never seen it with two rows of numbers and "made in italy". 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Souris
Listing Number: 1978959 /
Seller: Eliane (France) 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/grey-leather-luggage-bag-celine-1978959.shtml
Comments: 

Best regards!


----------



## michelina13

Hi! I'm still waiting for Python nano but I have this other one I'm purchasing -same seller but want confirmation on Authenticuty before i make payment please. 

Celine nano luggage calfskin grey 

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322440850612 

Seller- lovefromshopaholic 

Listing #- 322440850612

Please help!! Attached pic of serial for this one!! :/


----------



## MishaTo

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody help authenticate this Céline Trapeze. It comes with cards snd dustbag and just want to make sure it's authentic before I buy it [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Trapeze
> 
> Seller: Juliane
> 
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-celine-lae/id-1031476570/
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3624719
> View attachment 3624720
> View attachment 3624721
> View attachment 3624724
> View attachment 3624725
> View attachment 3624726
> View attachment 3624728
> View attachment 3624729
> View attachment 3624767



And photo of the zipper:



Hope you will have a look at this [emoji4]


----------



## nicoleadrianna

This would be my first Celine and I appreciate the help authenticating!  It's an ebay listing and I went back 10 pages and did not see anyone else post about it.  Please let me know if I can request additional photos from the seller.  I'm not familiar with what photos you need to authenticate Celine!  Thanks in advance!

Item:  *Celine Mini Luggage Tote Drummed Black Leather Silver*
Listing Number:  192113673538
Seller:  jewelrydesigner2
Link: Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192113673538?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: None!


----------



## BagLVer2015

Hi! Can someone authenticate the following for me. Thanks!!!

Item: Celine Yellow & White Bi- Cabas Leather Tote
Listing Number: 201844150174
Seller: bestbrandsnyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...150174?hash=item2efed94f9e:g:xPYAAOSwOdpX0d4y
Comments: none


----------



## ckm329

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Light Brown/Taupe
Listing Number: 262881355085
Seller: mmw10135086 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262881355085
Comments: Help authenticating this bag, please! I have attached some pictures below.


----------



## MishaTo

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody help authenticate this Céline Trapeze. It comes with cards snd dustbag and just want to make sure it's authentic before I buy it [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Trapeze
> 
> Seller: Juliane
> 
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-celine-lae/id-1031476570/
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry that I write again but I've just received better pictures and I think it will be easier to verify the bag from the new pictures [emoji4]
> 
> Thanks


----------



## unoma

nikousek said:


> Hi, could you please help me with this Trio bag? It is not from ebay, it is our local site in the Czech republic but it is still an active listing, it is not my bag, I just want to purchase it. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Trio bag
> Seller: vogueclothes
> Link: https://www.vinted.cz/damske-tasky-a-batohy/tasky-pres-rameno/14823533-celine-trio-bag
> 
> I also have a serial number from the seller.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> One more pretty please.
> 
> Item: Celine grained calfskin mini belt bag grey
> Listing number: 163810
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-grey-163810
> Comments: This is my dream bag (colour and hardware) so thank you again and hopefully it works out for me!


Belt is Auth


----------



## unoma

sleepykitten said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Just received the box, could you please confirm authenticity? Thank you so much [emoji1317][emoji4]
> View attachment 3623284
> View attachment 3623285
> View attachment 3623286
> View attachment 3623287
> View attachment 3623288
> View attachment 3623290
> View attachment 3623291
> View attachment 3623292


Congrats. It is Auth. Camel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3650-100-AU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## unoma

Sammiantha said:


> Hi, please could you take a look at this one for me? I've requested additional photos which are attached
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: sutton49
> Item number: 222367824465
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222367824465
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3623870
> View attachment 3623871
> View attachment 3623872
> View attachment 3623873
> View attachment 3623874
> View attachment 3623875
> View attachment 3623876
> View attachment 3623877


Auth. Ask seller for measurements of the bag. Because LARGE is a very big bag. Good luck


----------



## unoma

Nannahk said:


> Hallo!
> I own a Céline Mini Luggage Tote in Souris.
> Recently I've noticed that the numbers of the two zippers are different.
> 
> The zipper on the frontpocket has the number "I" , while the "main zipper" has the number "8".
> From what I can find online, I can tell that the Mini must have the number "8" , but can it also have the number "1" on the front zipper?
> 
> Please help,
> Best regards
> Nanna


Post photos of your bag and link to where it was bought.


----------



## unoma

xsammii said:


> View attachment 3624362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can someone please help authenticate
> 
> Item name: CELINE Black Pebbled Calfskin NANO Luggage Tote With Cross Body Strap
> Item number:122370479847
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122370479847?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Sammiantha said:


> And this one too please? It's nerve wracking trying to purchase a new brand!
> 
> Item: Celine phantom
> 
> Seller: 3186stephanie
> 
> Item number: 172549705177
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172549705177
> 
> Thank you so much!


Auth Phantom


----------



## unoma

missjenny2679 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got this from FP, but want to double check with my PF family before I cut the tags! This was hard to photograph! Thanks in advance [emoji1317] [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3624388
> View attachment 3624389
> View attachment 3624390
> View attachment 3624391
> View attachment 3624392
> View attachment 3624393
> View attachment 3624394
> View attachment 3624395


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody help authenticate this Céline Trapeze. It comes with cards snd dustbag and just want to make sure it's authentic before I buy it [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Trapeze
> 
> Seller: Juliane
> 
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-celine-lae/id-1031476570/
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3624719
> View attachment 3624720
> View attachment 3624721
> View attachment 3624724
> View attachment 3624725
> View attachment 3624726
> View attachment 3624728
> View attachment 3624729
> View attachment 3624767


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

Maryna.M said:


> Hello, please help me with this celine luggage. I believe it's large size, but not sure if auth. Thank you very much
> Not from ebay, but here's the link https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_original_919887327


Need to see better photos of the serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

leane said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Phantom
> Seller: Julia (Vestaire)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


Need to see photos of serial number, inside imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hello unoma,
> 
> I was hoping you could help me authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Dune Micro Luggage
> 
> Listing number: n/a
> 
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> 
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ce-k1014-07-celine-dune-micro-luggage
> 
> Thank you in advance so very much!!!
> 
> Best,
> E


It is Auth


----------



## unoma

boopeep said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/322431080081?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Fr.ebay.com%2FkrS1SN%3Fsrcrot%3D711-127632-2357-0%26rvr_id%3D1175996901658
> 
> Thanks!


It is a Super Fake IMO.
Pls next time, use the correct format.
Thanks


----------



## unoma

boopeep said:


> More photos


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

Nannahk said:


> Dear Unoma and others!
> Firstly I would like to thank you for your expertise!
> 
> I would appreciate if you could help me with a Mini at Vesistairecollective.com
> I am a bit concerned about the inside tag - I've never seen it with two rows of numbers and "made in italy".
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Souris
> Listing Number: 1978959 /
> Seller: Eliane (France)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/grey-leather-luggage-bag-celine-1978959.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> Best regards!


It is Auth.


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Hi! I'm still waiting for Python nano but I have this other one I'm purchasing -same seller but want confirmation on Authenticuty before i make payment please.
> 
> Celine nano luggage calfskin grey
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322440850612
> 
> Seller- lovefromshopaholic
> 
> Listing #- 322440850612
> 
> Please help!! Attached pic of serial for this one!! :/


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nicoleadrianna said:


> This would be my first Celine and I appreciate the help authenticating!  It's an ebay listing and I went back 10 pages and did not see anyone else post about it.  Please let me know if I can request additional photos from the seller.  I'm not familiar with what photos you need to authenticate Celine!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  *Celine Mini Luggage Tote Drummed Black Leather Silver*
> Listing Number:  192113673538
> Seller:  jewelrydesigner2
> Link: Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192113673538?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: None!


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

BagLVer2015 said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate the following for me. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Yellow & White Bi- Cabas Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 201844150174
> Seller: bestbrandsnyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...150174?hash=item2efed94f9e:g:xPYAAOSwOdpX0d4y
> Comments: none


Auth Cabas


----------



## unoma

ckm329 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Light Brown/Taupe
> Listing Number: 262881355085
> Seller: mmw10135086
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262881355085
> Comments: Help authenticating this bag, please! I have attached some pictures below.


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

Trapeze is Auth


----------



## missjenny2679

unoma said:


> Auction link?



There is no auction because I already purchased the bag and those were my own photos. Here is the link from the FP site where I purchased it.[emoji4]

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...-bicolor-edge-shoulder-bag-black-cream-145451


----------



## urbanshark

Hello Unoma, 
Could you help me to authenticate Celine classic bag? I attached picture on page 722 with my request.
Item: Celline classic box bag
Listing Number: 252773787079
Seller:brand-wise97
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Medium-Black-Bag-Goatskin-Leather-/252773787079?hash=item3ada7de5c7:g:7vMAAOSwdGFYpc21
Comments:  The seller said that the leather is not goatskin, is calf skin.  
 Is there any place online where I can check the serial number?


----------



## Nannahk

unoma said:


> Post photos of your bag and link to where it was bought.



Dear Unoma, 
Here are some pictures of my bag. 
Front- and insidepocket zippers are marked with "I" 
Main zipper marked with "8"
Serial number : 
S-AT-0112 
S-CU-0112
Made in italy 
The bag was bought at eBay.com year ago. 
Listing number : 231884056711
Seller : k_s040796

Thanks!


----------



## kimkimmy

unoma said:


> Belt is a Fake


Thank you unoma!

How about this one below:

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 272486923966
Seller: *********
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Belt-...923966?hash=item3f717c7ebe:g:t6IAAOSwa~BYUtYc
Comments: N/A


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Thank you. I will post a reply with serial number pic as soon as I receive her as she has already been shipped. Thanks!


Unoma attached copy of serial for black Python nano luggage!!


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Ok


Here is pic of black Python serial number you asked for!! )


----------



## Hvalli

Item: Authentic Celine Hand Bag  Browns Macadam PVC 20501 
Listing Number: 152456564075
Seller: keepupwithit7
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152456564075

Comments: Serial & tag looks funny, or am I wrong? This sellers bags have been auth before but no ones asked about this particular bag.

Thank you!


----------



## Nannahk

Nannahk said:


> View attachment 3626967
> View attachment 3626968
> View attachment 3626964
> View attachment 3626965
> View attachment 3626966
> View attachment 3626969
> View attachment 3626970
> View attachment 3626971
> View attachment 3626972
> 
> 
> Dear Unoma,
> Here are some pictures of my bag.
> Front- and insidepocket zippers are marked with "I"
> Main zipper marked with "8"
> Serial number :
> S-AT-0112
> S-CU-0112
> Made in italy
> The bag was bought at eBay.com year ago.
> Listing number : 231884056711
> Seller : k_s040796
> PS! The font on the front is nice and clear in rl, the silver does not reflect very well on my iphone camera
> My main concern about this bag is the "flap" on the right side. It seems like there are some incon
> Thanks!


----------



## leane

One last item! Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Trapeze Small
Seller: N (Vestaire)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## citruses

Item: BNWT Celine Trapeze Small Black/Ruthenium Hardware
Listing Number: 322441382642
Seller: amyleung
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322441382642
Comments: TIA!


----------



## yrrehs

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Seller:jjmaine
Link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/authenti...referrer=/search/products/?query=chanel+micro

Thank you!


----------



## sleepykitten

unoma said:


> Congrats. It is Auth. Camel
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3650-100-AUTH-CELINE-Dark-Brown-Medium-Box-Bag-Box-Leather-Neiman-Marcus-tags-/322422936041?rmvSB=true&hash=item4b11e791e9:g:zlIAAOSwnHZYUaOM&nma=true&si=uTl5Peb%2BbqGJMlMbYoHoJVpVzig%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you so much


----------



## sugacookie

Hello!  I am new to Celine bags so I am hoping you can assist.  I have my eye on this bag but not sure of it's authenticity.  They claim they only sell authentic pieces but any reassurance is much appreciated, thanks in advance!  

Item:  Celine Green/Blue All Soft Shoulder Bag
Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-green-blue-calfskin-leather-and-suede-all-soft-shoulder-bag.html
Comments:  Thank you thank you!


----------



## Eboudreaux

Thinking of purchasing a belt bag from Amuze.  All the black belt bags I have seen have a dark interior, this is tan.  Not sure if real or fake.
https://www.amuze.com/products/belt-bag-in-grained-calfskin-black#.WMFY7W8rKUk


----------



## Maryna.M

Maryna.M said:


> Hello, please help me with this celine luggage. I believe it's large size, but not sure if auth. Thank you very much
> Not from ebay, but here's the link https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_original_919887327





unoma said:


> Need to see better photos of the serial number and zipper marking


Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## nikousek

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Hi again, here is the additional photo you have asked for from the seller. Hope it helps. Thank you very much. So sorry not to upload the original request - number #10830.

Celine trio bag

https://www.vinted.cz/damske-tasky-a-batohy/tasky-pres-rameno/14823533-celine-trio-bag


----------



## Asena

Hi,
Please help me with this Celine Box. I bought it on a European Website. The link I provide is the same product in another color, because that is the only one left listed on. Thank you so much.

Item: Medium Classic Box Handbag Petrol
Listing Number:
Seller: Fashionette.de
Link: https://www.fashionette.com/celine-medium-classic-box-handbag-daffodil
Comments:
Here are some additional photos that may be helpful.


----------



## heyadriana

Hi!, i'm looking to buy my first celine & would love some help in authenticating this. Thank You 

Item: CELINE Beige Lambskin Leather Trio Small Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 122818
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-beige-lambskin-leather-trio-small-crossbody-bag.html
Comments:


----------



## Lily092

hello unoma, i would really appreciate your help in authenticating this celine bag from eBay. Your time is appreciated. Thank You

Item: Celine Leather Small Sky Blue Trio Bag (1st Edition)
Listing Number: 262883591530
Seller: michiicoconutshell
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Leat...591530?hash=item3d3515456a:g:ZRsAAOSwbsBXpChP


----------



## loveloverad

Please authenticate this for me! TIA!

Item: Céline Nano Luggage in Smooth Black Leather
Listing Number: 292048849593
Seller: nvyboutique
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Celi...ld-Hardware-/292048849593?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## michelina13

Please help confirm authenticity. Never heard back once I listed serial #

Celinevpython nano luggage 

Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/322429355990 

Listing#322429355990

Seller- lovefromshopaholic 

I attached pics of zipper marking and serial number. If you could please confirm!!!


----------



## michelina13

Zipper marking for black Python nano


----------



## loxli

Hi unoma, I would really appreciate your help on authenticating a bag I bought off eBay a little while back.








Item: Celine Micro Luggage - Smooth Skin Black 

Attached are some photos. The main thing I'm concerned about is the external logo and the internal pocket (phone double pocket without zipper) has an unfinished edge which is quite strange.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Hi could you authenticate this please, currently listed on eBay. Many thanks! 

Item: Celine Nano Handbag Jenner jade green/gold new
Listing number: 112330594222
Seller: luxurythings87-3
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...594222?hash=item1a276cd7ae:g:dUYAAOSwTuJYwsXk


----------



## Yifeizheng

Item: Celine Micro in Light Taupe with Blue
Seller: gfashionv
Link: https://www.depop.com/gfashionv/celine-micro-luggage-condizioni-perfette
Comments: Hi, I'm not sure what happened to her account on depop but it seems to be deleted, the link to the bag was working fine just yesterday. I'm hoping you might be able to authenticate with the photos she sent me over whatsapp that I have attached below. I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## loxli

loxli said:


> Hi unoma, I would really appreciate your help on authenticating a bag I bought off eBay a little while back.
> View attachment 3630172
> View attachment 3630173
> View attachment 3630174
> View attachment 3630172
> View attachment 3630173
> View attachment 3630174
> View attachment 3630177
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage - Smooth Skin Black
> 
> Attached are some photos. The main thing I'm concerned about is the external logo and the internal pocket (phone double pocket without zipper) has an unfinished edge which is quite strange.



Sorry forgot the photo of the zipper! Thank you


----------



## ChocolatEyes613

Item: CELINE Bullhide Calfskin Grained Nubuck Small Tricolor Trapeze Medium Blue
Seller: Fashionphile
Listing: 163723
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...uck-small-tricolor-trapeze-medium-blue-163723

PS: I ordered it and just want to make sure it is authentic.


----------



## unoma

missjenny2679 said:


> There is no auction because I already purchased the bag and those were my own photos. Here is the link from the FP site where I purchased it.[emoji4]
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...-bicolor-edge-shoulder-bag-black-cream-145451


Edge is Auth.
Pls next time,kindly use the correct format


----------



## unoma

urbanshark said:


> Hello Unoma,
> Could you help me to authenticate Celine classic bag? I attached picture on page 722 with my request.
> Item: Celline classic box bag
> Listing Number: 252773787079
> Seller:brand-wise97
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Medium-Black-Bag-Goatskin-Leather-/252773787079?hash=item3ada7de5c7:g:7vMAAOSwdGFYpc21
> Comments:  The seller said that the leather is not goatskin, is calf skin.
> Is there any place online where I can check the serial number?


Need to see all imprint, zipper marking, clasp etc.


----------



## unoma

urbanshark said:


> Hello Unoma,
> Could you help me to authenticate Celine classic bag? I attached picture on page 722 with my request.
> Item: Celline classic box bag
> Listing Number: 252773787079
> Seller:brand-wise97
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Medium-Black-Bag-Goatskin-Leather-/252773787079?hash=item3ada7de5c7:g:7vMAAOSwdGFYpc21
> Comments:  The seller said that the leather is not goatskin, is calf skin.
> Is there any place online where I can check the serial number?


Box looks off to me


----------



## unoma

Nannahk said:


> View attachment 3626967
> View attachment 3626968
> View attachment 3626964
> View attachment 3626965
> View attachment 3626966
> View attachment 3626969
> View attachment 3626970
> View attachment 3626971
> View attachment 3626972
> 
> 
> Dear Unoma,
> Here are some pictures of my bag.
> Front- and insidepocket zippers are marked with "I"
> Main zipper marked with "8"
> Serial number :
> S-AT-0112
> S-CU-0112
> Made in italy
> The bag was bought at eBay.com year ago.
> Listing number : 231884056711
> Seller : k_s040796
> 
> Thanks!


Auction link isnt working


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Here is pic of black Python serial number you asked for!! )


Very blurry. Post more photos of the bag once you receive it


----------



## unoma

Hvalli said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Hand Bag  Browns Macadam PVC 20501
> Listing Number: 152456564075
> Seller: keepupwithit7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152456564075
> 
> Comments: Serial & tag looks funny, or am I wrong? This sellers bags have been auth before but no ones asked about this particular bag.
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

leane said:


> One last item! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Small
> Seller: N (Vestaire)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


No red flag but would like to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

citruses said:


> Item: BNWT Celine Trapeze Small Black/Ruthenium Hardware
> Listing Number: 322441382642
> Seller: amyleung
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322441382642
> Comments: TIA!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

yrrehs said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Seller:jjmaine
> Link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/authentic-chanel-micro-luggage-in-souris-91352199/?ref=search&ref_query=chanel micro&ref_rank=0&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=chanel+micro
> 
> Thank you!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you so much


----------



## unoma

sugacookie said:


> Hello!  I am new to Celine bags so I am hoping you can assist.  I have my eye on this bag but not sure of it's authenticity.  They claim they only sell authentic pieces but any reassurance is much appreciated, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  Celine Green/Blue All Soft Shoulder Bag
> Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
> Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-green-blue-calfskin-leather-and-suede-all-soft-shoulder-bag.html
> Comments:  Thank you thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Maryna.M said:


> Thank you very much in advance!


Auth


----------



## unoma

nikousek said:


> Hi again, here is the additional photo you have asked for from the seller. Hope it helps. Thank you very much. So sorry not to upload the original request - number #10830.
> 
> Celine trio bag
> 
> https://www.vinted.cz/damske-tasky-a-batohy/tasky-pres-rameno/14823533-celine-trio-bag


Fake Trio


----------



## unoma

heyadriana said:


> Hi!, i'm looking to buy my first celine & would love some help in authenticating this. Thank You
> 
> Item: CELINE Beige Lambskin Leather Trio Small Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 122818
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-beige-lambskin-leather-trio-small-crossbody-bag.html
> Comments:


Auth Trio


----------



## Hvalli

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

Lily092 said:


> hello unoma, i would really appreciate your help in authenticating this celine bag from eBay. Your time is appreciated. Thank You
> 
> Item: Celine Leather Small Sky Blue Trio Bag (1st Edition)
> Listing Number: 262883591530
> Seller: michiicoconutshell
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Leat...591530?hash=item3d3515456a:g:ZRsAAOSwbsBXpChP


Looks off


----------



## unoma

loveloverad said:


> Please authenticate this for me! TIA!
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Luggage in Smooth Black Leather
> Listing Number: 292048849593
> Seller: nvyboutique
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Celi...ld-Hardware-/292048849593?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

loxli said:


> Hi unoma, I would really appreciate your help on authenticating a bag I bought off eBay a little while back.
> View attachment 3630172
> View attachment 3630173
> View attachment 3630174
> View attachment 3630172
> View attachment 3630173
> View attachment 3630174
> View attachment 3630177
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage - Smooth Skin Black
> 
> Attached are some photos. The main thing I'm concerned about is the external logo and the internal pocket (phone double pocket without zipper) has an unfinished edge which is quite strange.


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Sazzy3103 said:


> Hi could you authenticate this please, currently listed on eBay. Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Handbag Jenner jade green/gold new
> Listing number: 112330594222
> Seller: luxurythings87-3
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Na...594222?hash=item1a276cd7ae:g:dUYAAOSwTuJYwsXk


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

loxli said:


> Sorry forgot the photo of the zipper! Thank you


Seen the bag from another source. It is Auth


----------



## unoma

ChocolatEyes613 said:


> Item: CELINE Bullhide Calfskin Grained Nubuck Small Tricolor Trapeze Medium Blue
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Listing: 163723
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...uck-small-tricolor-trapeze-medium-blue-163723
> 
> PS: I ordered it and just want to make sure it is authentic.


Auth


----------



## unoma

Hvalli said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## Nannahk

unoma said:


> Auction link isnt working



I'm so sorry!
Don't know how to make it work...  
You don't have the opportunity to auth. by looking at the photos I've attached? 

Best regards,


----------



## valrig

Dear Unoma, could you help me autenticate this classic box medium? There's no listing because I got it from a vintage market...thank you for your help!


----------



## Yifeizheng

Hi Unoma, I'm sorry to be a bother. Not sure if you might have missed my post a few pages back or if there was something incorrect about it (if there is, please let me know so I can fix it!) but if you could take a look I would appreciate it very much.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-727#post-31148688

I believe that is the link to my post so you don't have to sift through them. Thank you!


----------



## yrrehs

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


 
Hi unoma, pls find attachment for the zipper marking and the serial no is: S-AT-0152 S-PR-0162


----------



## yrrehs

Sorry forgotten abt the serial number photo


----------



## Sazzy3103

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake


Thanks unoma, I very nearly bid on it! The fakes are so convincing nowadays. Thanks for your expert advice.


----------



## matchbox

Item: Celine box bag
Listing Number:172570697205
Seller: stre-kozarrma
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/172570697205 
Comments: probably too good to be true? Looking for my first celine  I'd really appreciate all the help I can get


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Very blurry. Post more photos of the bag once you receive it


Those are my pictures. I have bag and need to know if authentic or not?


----------



## missjenny2679

unoma said:


> Edge is Auth.
> Pls next time,kindly use the correct format



Thank you so much![emoji173] Sorry![emoji85]


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello,
Could you kindly authenticate this bag, please?
Item: Céline Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 302250203036
Seller: terra1312
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/302250203036?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## ashlie

Hi Unoma, would it be possible to have this bag authenticated? Thank you in advance!!

Item: Authentic Céline all soft Tri-Color Bag

Listing number: 272578941884

Seller: Gothamyedid

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272578941884


----------



## unoma

valrig said:


> Dear Unoma, could you help me autenticate this classic box medium? There's no listing because I got it from a vintage market...thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631126
> View attachment 3631127
> View attachment 3631128
> View attachment 3631129
> View attachment 3631130
> View attachment 3631131
> View attachment 3631132
> View attachment 3631133
> View attachment 3631134
> View attachment 3631135


 I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or 
http://www.fakespotters.com.


----------



## unoma

loxli said:


> Sorry forgot the photo of the zipper! Thank you


This MINI is a FAKE. 
Pls disregard my first respond. It was meant for another request.


----------



## unoma

Yifeizheng said:


> Hi Unoma, I'm sorry to be a bother. Not sure if you might have missed my post a few pages back or if there was something incorrect about it (if there is, please let me know so I can fix it!) but if you could take a look I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-727#post-31148688
> 
> I believe that is the link to my post so you don't have to sift through them. Thank you!


Sorry, i did reply but mistakenly reply to another post.
Seen the bag from another source. Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

yrrehs said:


> Sorry forgotten abt the serial number photo


Auction link pls


----------



## unoma

Sazzy3103 said:


> Thanks unoma, I very nearly bid on it! The fakes are so convincing nowadays. Thanks for your expert advice.


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

matchbox said:


> Item: Celine box bag
> Listing Number:172570697205
> Seller: stre-kozarrma
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/172570697205
> Comments: probably too good to be true? Looking for my first celine  I'd really appreciate all the help I can get


Request for the following : Serial number, zipper marking, under the clasp and all imprint


----------



## Yifeizheng

unoma said:


> Sorry, i did reply but mistakenly reply to another post.
> Seen the bag from another source. Mini is Auth



This is my first Celine bag, I'm so excited to get to take the tags off and start using it. Thank you!


----------



## urbanshark

unoma said:


> Need to see all imprint, zipper marking, clasp etc.


Hello Unoma, 
Thank you for your reply! I sent you pictures on the bag in page 722. Do you need more pictures?
Kind regards


----------



## Yifeizheng

Hi Unoma, I found this gorgeous phantom on tradesy and was hoping you might be able to help tell if it was authentic or not. 

Item: Celine Phantom in Blue Suede
Seller: Sonya Lam
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-indigo-20197517/
Comments: The seller was super nice and added the last two photos for me when I asked for a picture of the inside pocket and zipper but I'm not sure if those photos will work? Thank you!


----------



## nikkich

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag.  I'd really appreciate all the help I can get. Kind regards.

Item: Celine Phantom bag
Listing Number: 252805185141
Seller: shylokthe23rd 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MEDIUM-LUGGAGE-PHANTOM-/252805185141


----------



## sugacookie

unoma said:


> Auth



You are wonderful and doing an invaluable service to us all.  Thank you very much!


----------



## vertebraille

Hi, was hoping to have a belt bag authenticated. 

Item: mini belt bag
Listing Number: 122275263588
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122275263588 

Thanks for taking the time to provide this service!


----------



## yrrehs

unoma said:


> Auction link pls



Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Seller:jjmaine
Link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/authenti...referrer=/search/products/?query=chanel+micro

Kindly find attachment for the zipper marking and serial number S-AT-0152 S-PR-0162

Thank you!


----------



## bellaria5

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate these sunglasses? I'd really appreciate the help! Thanks in advance!

Item: Céline Audrey Sunglasses 41755 Light Havana
Listing Number: 201847727451
Seller: guidottiotticacorato 
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Occhiali-da-sole-Celine-CL-41755-VMB-71-celluloide-tartarugato-/201847727451?hash=item2eff0fe55b:g:KlUAAOSwx2dYGM0T


----------



## unoma

yrrehs said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Seller:jjmaine
> Link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/authentic-chanel-micro-luggage-in-souris-91352199/?ref=search&ref_query=chanel micro&ref_rank=0&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=chanel+micro
> 
> Kindly find attachment for the zipper marking and serial number S-AT-0152 S-PR-0162
> 
> Thank you!


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

vertebraille said:


> Hi, was hoping to have a belt bag authenticated.
> 
> Item: mini belt bag
> Listing Number: 122275263588
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122275263588
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to provide this service!


Fake Belt


----------



## unoma

sugacookie said:


> You are wonderful and doing an invaluable service to us all.  Thank you very much!


Thank you love


----------



## unoma

nikkich said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag.  I'd really appreciate all the help I can get. Kind regards.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom bag
> Listing Number: 252805185141
> Seller: shylokthe23rd
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MEDIUM-LUGGAGE-PHANTOM-/252805185141


Ask for clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Hi Unoma, would it be possible to have this bag authenticated? Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Céline all soft Tri-Color Bag
> 
> Listing number: 272578941884
> 
> Seller: Gothamyedid
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272578941884


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

4Cranberry4 said:


> Hello,
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag, please?
> Item: Céline Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 302250203036
> Seller: terra1312
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/302250203036?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Auth Nano


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Wondering if you could authenticate please unoma? Purchased from
Consignment so no listing. It's a medium box in souris liege. Thanks


----------



## matchbox

Item: Céline Nano
Listing Number: 172570716429
Seller: stre-kozarema
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/celine-nano-/172570716429

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Very blurry. Post more photos of the bag once you receive it


Here is another pic of serial number


----------



## nikkich

unoma said:


> Ask for clear photos of serial number and zipper marking


Hello, here are the photos. Hope it helps. thank you and kind regards


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Here is another pic of serial number


Need to know ASAP please. Running out of time. Shipping took 2 weeks from uk but o have bag attached serial again


----------



## nikkich

nikkich said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag.  I'd really appreciate all the help I can get. Kind regards.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom bag
> Listing Number: 252805185141
> Seller: shylokthe23rd
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MEDIUM-LUGGAGE-PHANTOM-/252805185141





unoma said:


> Ask for clear photos of serial number and zipper marking



Hello, here are the photos. Hope it helps. thank you and kind regards
View attachment 3633051
View attachment 3633053
View attachment 3633054
View attachment 3633052


----------



## vhelya

Hello, may i ask your help to authenticate this Celine Edge Bag? 

This is the first time I bought a Celine bag and I'm not sure which details I should provide for authentication purpose. Please let me know if the pictures are not enough.

All helps are greatly appreciated..

Thank you in advanced

















View attachment 3634039

View attachment 3634040


----------



## unoma

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 3632437
> View attachment 3632437
> View attachment 3632437
> View attachment 3632439
> View attachment 3632439
> View attachment 3632437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if you could authenticate please unoma? Purchased from
> Consignment so no listing. It's a medium box in souris liege. Thanks


Auth Box


matchbox said:


> Item: Céline Nano
> Listing Number: 172570716429
> Seller: stre-kozarema
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/celine-nano-/172570716429
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

nikkich said:


> Hello, here are the photos. Hope it helps. thank you and kind regards
> View attachment 3633051
> View attachment 3633053
> View attachment 3633054
> View attachment 3633052


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Need to know ASAP please. Running out of time. Shipping took 2 weeks from uk but o have bag attached serial again


If you are in a desperate hurry, please pay a third party authenticator and you will receive an answer asap.
Include the auction link  and photos of the bag you received.


----------



## unoma

nikkich said:


> Hello, here are the photos. Hope it helps. thank you and kind regards
> View attachment 3633051
> View attachment 3633053
> View attachment 3633054
> View attachment 3633052


This is a zipper marking and i would like to see that. And pls include auction link again when you have it.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hrn4o3-jpg.2881965/


----------



## unoma

nikkich said:


> Hello, here are the photos. Hope it helps. thank you and kind regards
> View attachment 3633051
> View attachment 3633053
> View attachment 3633054
> View attachment 3633052


This is a zipper marking and i would like to see that. And pls include auction link again when you have it.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hrn4o3-jpg.2881965/


----------



## unoma

vhelya said:


> Hello, may i ask your help to authenticate this Celine Edge Bag?
> 
> This is the first time I bought a Celine bag and I'm not sure which details I should provide for authentication purpose. Please let me know if the pictures are not enough.
> 
> All helps are greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thank you in advanced
> 
> View attachment 3634027
> 
> View attachment 3634028
> 
> View attachment 3634029
> 
> View attachment 3634030
> 
> View attachment 3634031
> 
> View attachment 3634034
> 
> View attachment 3634035
> 
> View attachment 3634036
> 
> View attachment 3634039
> 
> View attachment 3634040


Pls include auction link, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## vhelya

unoma said:


> Pls include auction link, serial number and zipper marking



Hi thanks so much for the reply..

I tried my best to take a good picture of the tag and zipper marking. Hope the picture is clear enough. It's very hard to capture the clear picture

As for the auction site, I didn't buy the bag online, thus I couldn't provide the link.

Thank you once again for the help


----------



## sugacookie

Hello!

I have two bags I'd like to get your thoughts about on authenticity.  See first item.  Thanks!

Item:  CELINE Beige Leather Trio Crossbody Handbag
Listing Number:  302252896562
Seller:  shopmaterialworld
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Beig...896562?hash=item465fad3132:g:yvYAAOSwXYtYuBtx

**2nd item**

Item:  CELINE Beige Lambskin Leather Trio Small Crossbody Bag
Listing Number:  122818
Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-beige-lambskin-leather-trio-small-crossbody-bag.html


----------



## Daliana

Hello dear Authenticators!
Can you please authenticate this Celine box:
Item: Celine box
Listing number: 112334072954
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-4...%3Ad1fb619c15a0a605a654a984fff69546%7Ciid%3A1
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine nano Python 

3rd time I'm listing link and extra photos. 

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322429355990 

Seller- lovefromshopaholic 

Item#- 322429355990

Thank you! Please help!!


----------



## s.lin319

Can you help me to authenticate this? Thanks!!
Item: Celine Mini Belt
Listing Number:
Seller: EBAY: grandeurcommodities
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282393088326?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## moi et mes sacs

unoma said:


> Auth Box
> 
> Auth Nano


Thanks so much Unoma x


----------



## nikkich

Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you
Item: Celine Phantom bag
Listing Number: 232265702767
Seller:  olivaluxuryland
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232265702767?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I have asked the seller to send me a picture of zip marking but there was no answer unfortunately.


----------



## ckm329

Hi! Just received as an early birthday gift. Would someone please mind authenticating below?!
Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black Drummed Leather



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello, just received as an early birthday gift! Can someone please authenticate below?


----------



## ilovedomo

Hello Unoma, may I seek your help to authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage in Calfskin please. Thank you!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Seller: lovescake
Link: https://carousell.com/p/preloved-ce...products/?query=PRELOved+celine+luggage+micro
Comments:


----------



## ilovedomo

Here's an additional photo of the serial number, thanks!


----------



## ilovedomo

ilovedomo said:


> View attachment 3636364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an additional photo of the serial number, thanks!


----------



## Maliboo7

Hello there! I'd greatly appreciate it if someone wouldn't mind authenticating this Celine bag for me please? 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Brown/white/black 
Listing Number: 201846314104
Seller: dreamclosetli 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-...%3Adacf720d15a0a9c558ef02c1fffebd59%7Ciid%3A1 

Thank you!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Python Celine nano luggage 

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322429355990 


Seller- lovefromshopaholic

Item-# 322429355990

Thank you. Zipper marking in listing plus serial code attached below.


----------



## Moni92690

Please authenticate this Celine Box-

Item: Celine Box Bag in Grey Calfskin 

Listing #: 282398174456

Seller: manuela12347

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...lver-Clasp-Grey-Calfskin-Leather/282398174456

Thanks!


----------



## unoma

Moni92690 said:


> Please authenticate this Celine Box-
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag in Grey Calfskin
> 
> Listing #: 282398174456
> 
> Seller: manuela12347
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...lver-Clasp-Grey-Calfskin-Leather/282398174456
> 
> Thanks!


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Python Celine nano luggage
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322429355990
> 
> 
> Seller- lovefromshopaholic
> 
> Item-# 322429355990
> 
> Thank you. Zipper marking in listing plus serial code attached below.


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Maliboo7 said:


> Hello there! I'd greatly appreciate it if someone wouldn't mind authenticating this Celine bag for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Brown/white/black
> Listing Number: 201846314104
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Brown-White-Black-Leather-Handbag-/201846314104?hash=item2efefa5478:g:Sn8AAOSwTM5YwMNH&_trkparms=pageci%3A5adbde6a-0ad5-11e7-a9f6-74dbd18019b5%7Cparentrq%3Adacf720d15a0a9c558ef02c1fffebd59%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thank you!


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

nikkich said:


> Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you
> Item: Celine Phantom bag
> Listing Number: 232265702767
> Seller:  olivaluxuryland
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232265702767?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I have asked the seller to send me a picture of zip marking but there was no answer unfortunately.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks so much Unoma x


----------



## unoma

s.lin319 said:


> View attachment 3634454
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this? Thanks!!
> Item: Celine Mini Belt
> Listing Number:
> Seller: EBAY: grandeurcommodities
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282393088326?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

Daliana said:


> Hello dear Authenticators!
> Can you please authenticate this Celine box:
> Item: Celine box
> Listing number: 112334072954
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-4300-Gray-Leather-Medium-Box-Shoulder-Bag-/112334072954?hash=item1a27a1ec7a:g:n9UAAOSwsW9Yxv3I&_trkparms=pageci%3A7f1a8b48-097c-11e7-bb23-74dbd1802ebf%7Cparentrq%3Ad1fb619c15a0a605a654a984fff69546%7Ciid%3A1
> Thank you so much in advance!


Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

ckm329 said:


> Hi! Just received as an early birthday gift. Would someone please mind authenticating below?!
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Black Drummed Leather
> 
> View attachment 3635877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, just received as an early birthday gift! Can someone please authenticate below?
> View attachment 3635861
> View attachment 3635855
> 
> View attachment 3635856
> View attachment 3635857
> View attachment 3635860
> 
> View attachment 3635863
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635871


I have personally stop authenticating without a valid auction link so seek a third party authenticators. 
http://www.authenticate4u.com or
http://www.*****************.com/ or http://www.realitycheckauthentications.com or 
http://www.fakespotters.com.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

sugacookie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have two bags I'd like to get your thoughts about on authenticity.  See first item.  Thanks!
> 
> Item:  CELINE Beige Leather Trio Crossbody Handbag
> Listing Number:  302252896562
> Seller:  shopmaterialworld
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Beig...896562?hash=item465fad3132:g:yvYAAOSwXYtYuBtx
> 
> **2nd item**
> 
> Item:  CELINE Beige Lambskin Leather Trio Small Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number:  122818
> Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
> Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-beige-lambskin-leather-trio-small-crossbody-bag.html




sugacookie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have two bags I'd like to get your thoughts about on authenticity.  See first item.  Thanks!
> 
> Item:  CELINE Beige Leather Trio Crossbody Handbag
> Listing Number:  302252896562
> Seller:  shopmaterialworld
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Beig...896562?hash=item465fad3132:g:yvYAAOSwXYtYuBtx
> 
> **2nd item**
> 
> Item:  CELINE Beige Lambskin Leather Trio Small Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number:  122818
> Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
> Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-beige-lambskin-leather-trio-small-crossbody-bag.html


*Pls next time, post one request at a time to avoid mistakes. 
Both TRIOS bags are Auth*​


----------



## Moni92690

Please authenticate this Celine

Item - Celine box bag 

Listing 222441189066

Seller - Alexy-cheun

Link - http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...-3500-Mint-Condition-/222441189066?nav=SEARCH

Thanks!


----------



## Daliana

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking and serial number


Thanks for your time. Please find  attached the photos


----------



## Daliana

Sorry the problem with attached photos. So one more attempt


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth


Omg thank you so much!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Maliboo7

Thank you unoma! I also have another request for authentication please.

Item: Celine phantom embossed handbag
Listing Number: 262897810797
Seller: b*bb**0254 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262897810797 

Thanks!


----------



## stellalaw

Please help me authenticate this Celine belt bag!


----------



## Maliboo7

Please disregard the last post I made about the bag sold by b*bb**0254, I believe it's a fake.


----------



## Maliboo7

I apologize I'm messing this whole thing up, and I thought I could delete my old posts but apparently I can't. 

If you can still authenticate the phantom sold by b*bb**0254 I would appreciate it  

 I thought since it had Celine engraved on the front it was a fake but then I found out that some made before a certain year still have that engraving.


----------



## Educk

Hi there, I've got this vintage Celine bag from private sale. I could not find much information on this bag except for one site. Can some expert here please help me authenticate if it's real? I hope someone can help me out. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## ilovedomo

Hello Unoma, may I seek your help to authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage in Calfskin please. Thank you!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Seller: lovescake
Link: https://carousell.com/p/preloved-ce...products/?query=PRELOved+celine+luggage+micro


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello- I am a newbie to Celine, but I've always loved this bag and may pull the trigger.  Can you please authenticate?  Many thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272595309632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122402551996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Moni92690

Hello, Can you please authenticate this Celine?

Item - Celine box bag

Listing # - 142318911162

Seller - nie_78

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...911162?hash=item2122de3eba:g:GvYAAOSwOgdYzdTp


----------



## rayvin400

Please authenticate this.  Thanks for all your work here. 
Item - Celine Smooth Leather Nano Luggage
Listing - 122403636578

Seller: campbelt0

Link -http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...636578?hash=item1c7fd34562:g:klsAAOSwTM5YxsNK


----------



## goldendoodle

goldendoodle said:


> Hello- I am a newbie to Celine, but I've always loved this bag and may pull the trigger.  Can you please authenticate?  Many thanks in advance!
> Sorry- here is the proper info:
> 1-  Celine Micro Luggage
> Seller: Ogechiorji
> Item # 272595309632
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272595309632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 2-  Celine micro tote
> Seller:  ayeanto1017
> Item # 122402551996
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122402551996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chicceline

Does anyone have tips for the authentication of the double zipper trapeze? I can't seem to upload any pictures from vestiaire

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-trapeze-leather-handbag-celine-3700712.shtml
The code inside is  S-CU-1122
I've bought it, but am scared it might be a bit too good to be true.

Merci, as always!


----------



## lovchanel

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag:

Item: Black smooth leather nano luggage bag 

seller: modernliving

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...Leather-Nano-Luggage-58cb26aa36d594fac2004dc4

attached are the zipper and the serial number.

Thank you so so much!


----------



## plyever

Can you please help authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
Celine box Black


----------



## Maliboo7

Hi there! I have a different bag that I hope you wouldn't mind authenticating? 

Item: Black Celine Croc Phantom 
Number: 162425396588 
Seller: jl586187-2(5) 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162425396588

Thank you!


----------



## Isisblue04

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.




Hi there, just bought a Celine from EBay and eager to have it authenticated because I hv a 14 day 100%money back.  Seller is Bags2impress (4866) from Boca Raton, listing is http://m.ebay.com/itm/391715063812 with item number 391715063812, color is croc embossed navy. I've looked at some other sites with authentication suggestions but want to hear from experts here. Thx for ur anticipated assistance!


----------



## rayvin400

Isisblue04 said:


> Hi there, just bought a Celine from EBay and eager to have it authenticated because I hv a 14 day 100%money back.  Seller is Bags2impress (4866) from Boca Raton, listing is http://m.ebay.com/itm/391715063812 with item number 391715063812, color is croc embossed navy. I've looked at some other sites with authentication suggestions but want to hear from experts here. Thx for ur anticipated assistance!



Im not an authenticator, but the serial code tag isnt in correct format.


----------



## Maliboo7

I have some additional photos of the Celine phantom if it helps in authenticating it  
Item Number: 162425396588
Seller: jl586187-2(5) 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162425396588


----------



## ryoung

Hello,

Can someone help me authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Black Croc Tote
Listing: 282370219144
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/2250-NEW-auth...%3Aefe10f4115a0a357d6405178fffa0321%7Ciid%3A2

Thank you!


----------



## Isisblue04

rayvin400 said:


> Im not an authenticator, but the serial code tag isnt in correct format.


Hi there Rayvin400, what's the correct format?


----------



## rayvin400

Isisblue04 said:


> Hi there Rayvin400, what's the correct format?


I think from what I've seen on this forum, is that we don't want to give away the clues to what makes a real or fake bag because fakers could use this as a reference. However, I think if you did some google searching you'd find it out very easily  Good luck!


----------



## Isisblue04

rayvin400 said:


> I think from what I've seen on this forum, is that we don't want to give away the clues to what makes a real or fake bag because fakers could use this as a reference. However, I think if you did some google searching you'd find it out very easily  Good luck!


Ok thx! Guessing I should return it? Are there any other authenticators that could lend their feedback?


----------



## rayvin400

Isisblue04 said:


> Ok thx! Guessing I should return it? Are there any other authenticators that could lend their feedback?


I would return it. But definitely wait til someone else with more experience comes along. I haven't seen the authenticators for a while, I'm guessing their real life is getting in the way


----------



## ChocolatEyes613

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you.... the bag arrived today, and is beautiful.


----------



## Breezysmom19

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Breezysmom19

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag.

Item: Celine Tricolor Large Trapeze 
Listing Number 11217871
Seller:  Yoogis Closet
Link: hhtp://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-olive-tricolo...


----------



## jax818

Please help me authenticate this bag I already purchased from Reebonz.

Item: Celine trio
Seller: reebonz












View attachment 3642738

View attachment 3642739


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maliboo7

Maliboo7 said:


> I have some additional photos of the Celine phantom if it helps in authenticating it
> Item Number: 162425396588
> Seller: jl586187-2(5)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162425396588
> View attachment 3640781
> View attachment 3640782
> View attachment 3640783
> View attachment 3640784
> View attachment 3640785



Hey I was wondering if one of the authenticators on here could please check out this bag for me  I've written a couple posts on here within the last couple days and haven't heard any feedback. I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Isisblue04

Hi there, just bought a Celine from eBay and eager to have it authenticated because I hv a 14 day 100%money back. 

Seller: Bags2impress (4866), Boca Raton
listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/391715063812 item number 391715063812
color: croc embossed navy. 

I've looked at some other sites with authentication suggestions but want to hear from experts here. Thx for ur anticipated assistance!


----------



## lhyannn

Hi there, Can someone please kindly authenticate the celine nano below for me?

Seller: private seller
item number: nil
Colour: blue electric


----------



## junbobby

Item: Classic Box Medium
Listing Number: 201836970064
Seller: tublarlar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201836970064
Comments: Well. I bought this off ebay for my wife and seller guaranteed for 2weeks return. I searched online with my best but couldn't find clear way to authenticate this bag.. Authenticators help will be so much appreciated. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## junbobby

Item: Classic Box Medium
Listing Number: 201836970064
Seller: tublarlar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201836970064
Comments: More pictures.


----------



## Neweirs01

Hello experts! Can you take a look at this bag found at the thrift store and let me know if it's real please? If it is, could I get the style name? I wasn't able to find much info on it and there were very few images on the web ... it appears to be made out of hair .... ??

Any info you could give me would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lns123092

Item: Celine mini belt bag, taupe
Listing number: 122407777108
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...6ca609&pid=100677&rk=5&rkt=50&sd=172571952402
Comments: Hi, could you please help me authenticate this mini belt bag in taupe? I appreciate it!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine nano grey smooth luggage! I have purchased her. 

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322440850612 

Item# - 322440850612

Seller-lovefromshopaholic 

Serial number attached below


----------



## baggrl

Item: Camel Box Bag 
Listing Number: 162312
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-162312
Comments: Thank you.


----------



## Couture-Hag

Hello, hope the experts can authenticate this for me, thank you in advance!

Item:  *Celine Medium Classic Box Shoulder Bag Crossbody Handbag Gray*
Listing Number:292062540327
Seller: jbs-outletstore
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...id=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&mehot=es&sd=162411380932
Comments: Thank you very much!


----------



## Breezysmom19

Could you authenticate the 2011 Celine Large trapeze bag that i have purchased.

Item: Celine Olive Tricolor Large Trapeze Bag
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Listing number: 11217871
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...eather-and-suede-large-trapaze-bag-76891.html


----------



## unoma

Breezysmom19 said:


> Could you authenticate the 2011 Celine Large trapeze bag that i have purchased.
> 
> Item: Celine Olive Tricolor Large Trapeze Bag
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Listing number: 11217871
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...eather-and-suede-large-trapaze-bag-76891.html



Auction isnt coming up.


----------



## unoma

Couture-Hag said:


> Hello, hope the experts can authenticate this for me, thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:  *Celine Medium Classic Box Shoulder Bag Crossbody Handbag Gray*
> Listing Number:292062540327
> Seller: jbs-outletstore
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Shoulder-Bag-Crossbody-Handbag-Gray/292062540327?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40130&meid=2a2da18de875405db214483a01f94305&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&mehot=es&sd=162411380932
> Comments: Thank you very much!


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

baggrl said:


> Item: Camel Box Bag
> Listing Number: 162312
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-162312
> Comments: Thank you.


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine nano grey smooth luggage! I have purchased her.
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322440850612
> 
> Item# - 322440850612
> 
> Seller-lovefromshopaholic
> 
> Serial number attached below


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lns123092 said:


> Item: Celine mini belt bag, taupe
> Listing number: 122407777108
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-TOUPE-LEATHER-TOTE-PURSE-BAG/122407777108?_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20160908110712&meid=e71ff49cee75423cbe0f0341046ca609&pid=100677&rk=5&rkt=50&sd=172571952402
> Comments: Hi, could you please help me authenticate this mini belt bag in taupe? I appreciate it!


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

junbobby said:


> Item: Classic Box Medium
> Listing Number: 201836970064
> Seller: tublarlar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201836970064
> Comments: More pictures.
> View attachment 3643078
> View attachment 3643079
> View attachment 3643080
> View attachment 3643081
> View attachment 3643082
> View attachment 3643083


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Isisblue04 said:


> Hi there, just bought a Celine from eBay and eager to have it authenticated because I hv a 14 day 100%money back.
> 
> Seller: Bags2impress (4866), Boca Raton
> listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm/391715063812 item number 391715063812
> color: croc embossed navy.
> 
> I've looked at some other sites with authentication suggestions but want to hear from experts here. Thx for ur anticipated assistance!


Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

Maliboo7 said:


> Hey I was wondering if one of the authenticators on here could please check out this bag for me  I've written a couple posts on here within the last couple days and haven't heard any feedback. I'd greatly appreciate it.


Phantom is Auth


----------



## unoma

ChocolatEyes613 said:


> Thank you.... the bag arrived today, and is beautiful.


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello- Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks so much in advance!
Item:  Celine Micro Luggage
Listing #: 122412392966
Seller: ayeanto1017
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-/122412392966?hash=item1c8058e206:g:C1oAAOSwTM5YuMUq


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello- Can someone please authenticate this bag?  It will probably be relisted.  Thanks so much!
Item#: 222417957089
Item Name: Celine Micro Luggage
Seller: cmaries657
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Bag-Souris-Brand-New-/222417957089?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=VkCqlX0IEjZrD3dQNKEcKZeKuac%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:  Here are additional pics


----------



## Breezysmom19

unoma said:


> Auction isnt coming up.


Please try again using the following link.

Item: Celine Tricolor Large Trapeze Bag
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Item Number: 11217871
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-olive-tricolo.

I have already purchased this bag for a large amount of money and I need to make sure that it is authentic.  I can return it within 30 days.  Thank you Unoma


----------



## Isisblue04

unoma said:


> Fake IMO


Thanks very much for looking at it, I'm very disappointed.


----------



## ali74

Good afternoon, lovelies! I'd love your help with this guy!
*Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE CLASSIC MEDIUM BOX BAG IN BLACK LEATHER*
Listing number: 232274529372
Seller: jeffrus_q9e8e
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232274529372?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## unoma

ryoung said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Black Croc Tote
> Listing: 282370219144
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/2250-NEW-authentic-CELINE-CABAS-PHANTOM-Black-Croc-Crocodile-Tote-Handbag-Bag-/282370219144?hash=item41be939c88:g:QPEAAOSwjDZYivgh&_trkparms=pageci%3A5ae7b394-0e0c-11e7-acee-74dbd180396a%7Cparentrq%3Aefe10f4115a0a357d6405178fffa0321%7Ciid%3A2
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

plyever said:


> Can you please help authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
> Celine box Black


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

lovchanel said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Black smooth leather nano luggage bag
> 
> seller: modernliving
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...Leather-Nano-Luggage-58cb26aa36d594fac2004dc4
> 
> attached are the zipper and the serial number.
> 
> Thank you so so much!
> 
> View attachment 3640626
> View attachment 3640627
> View attachment 3640629


Fake


----------



## unoma

chicceline said:


> Does anyone have tips for the authentication of the double zipper trapeze? I can't seem to upload any pictures from vestiaire
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-trapeze-leather-handbag-celine-3700712.shtml
> The code inside is  S-CU-1122
> I've bought it, but am scared it might be a bit too good to be true.
> 
> Merci, as always!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

rayvin400 said:


> Please authenticate this.  Thanks for all your work here.
> Item - Celine Smooth Leather Nano Luggage
> Listing - 122403636578
> 
> Seller: campbelt0
> 
> Link -http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...636578?hash=item1c7fd34562:g:klsAAOSwTM5YxsNK


Fake


----------



## unoma

Moni92690 said:


> Hello, Can you please authenticate this Celine?
> 
> Item - Celine box bag
> 
> Listing # - 142318911162
> 
> Seller - nie_78
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...911162?hash=item2122de3eba:g:GvYAAOSwOgdYzdTp


Fake


----------



## unoma

Maliboo7 said:


> Thank you unoma! I also have another request for authentication please.
> 
> Item: Celine phantom embossed handbag
> Listing Number: 262897810797
> Seller: b*bb**0254
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262897810797
> 
> Thanks!


Fake phantom


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine nano grey smooth luggage! I have purchased her.
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/322440850612
> 
> Item# - 322440850612
> 
> Seller-lovefromshopaholic
> 
> Serial number attached below


There isn't any marking on zipperhead


----------



## rayvin400

unoma said:


> Fake


well that's terrible someone bought that for 850$. I'm glad I got out of there. I'll be back soon with more, I really want a celine bag, but can't afford the full price yet.


----------



## Educk

Item: Celine mustard yellow box Kelly satchel shoulder bag 
Listing Number:
Seller: e_duck72
Link: http://carousell.com/p/96405359/
Comments:


----------



## jlm778

Hello, I'd really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Celine bag I just won. 

Item-Celine box bag
Listing-232274529372
Seller-jeffrus_q9e8e
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...529372?hash=item3614a40c5c:g:lLQAAOSwTuJYuIFS

I'd like to be certain before I pay as the seller doesn't offer returns. Thank you so much!


----------



## Educk

Item: Celine mustard yellow box Kelly satchel shoulder bag
Listing Number:
Seller: e_duck72
Link:http://carousell.com/p/96405359/
Comments:


----------



## Educk

Educk said:


> Item: Celine mustard yellow box Kelly satchel shoulder bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: e_duck72
> Link:http://carousell.com/p/96405359/
> Comments:


Please ignore this post. Accidentally reposted it


----------



## Craftyymom

Item: Celine white leather trim wallet 
Listing Number: doesn't have one sorry 
Seller: Keri1214
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m32055134428/

Comments: I need this authenticated ..I'm new to Celine thanks !


----------



## Jc.chen58

Thank you in advance for your help in authenticating this Celine Mini Belt Bag:

Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag in Gray
Listing Number: 168298
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-grey-168298
Comments: My concern are the two serial numbers on the photo, I wasn't sure why there were two numbers, I hadn't seen that before and wasn't able to find anything on it doing research. Thank you!


----------



## lovchanel

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you so much, I almost bought it. that modenliving site, her name is nie_78 on ebay need to be put on blacklist, I think most of their stuff is fake..


----------



## lovchanel

Hi unoma, 

Can you help me authenticate this bag, thank you very much. 

Item: Celine Micro luggage 
listing number: Don't know where to find it  ... 
Seller: ogechiorji 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272603215939?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller claim purchased on Department Feminin


----------



## Couture-Hag

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Unoma, warmest greetings to you, thank you very much for taking time to look, very much appreciated


----------



## hookdup

Is it me or are there more fakes being bought on eBay? Unoma, I was seriously interested in the last phantom you noted as fake. Thank goodness I got busy and missed the deadline to bid.

Well, here's another. Would really appreciate your sharp eye:
Item: *100% Auth Celine Phantom Medium Black Luggage Shopper Purse Bag*
Listing Number: 322463582731
Seller: showroomglam
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...582731?hash=item4b1453ca0b:g:CLYAAOSw2gxY0ybf

As always, your time is greatly appreciated.


----------



## junbobby

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Thank you so much for taking your time to look at products. I really feel lucky to be a member of the forum.
Thank you again.


----------



## sovookaya

Hello Unoma!
Can you help me authenticate this bag.
Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Luggage Nano  
listing number: 272605710102
Seller: nadya*stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/272605710102?


----------



## Lexusls460

Item: Celine Luggage Nano 
listing number: 272605710102
Seller: nadya*stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/272605710102?
Comments: edges of the bag does not seem real and tag inside is questionable


----------



## Lexusls460

I have 3 nanos and no comparison on edge and tags


----------



## Daliana

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking and serial number


Dear Unoma, please find the photos below. 
Should you need some more, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## beans1991

Can you please help me in authenticating this Celine Belt Bag? 

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 122354670686
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122354670686
Comments: Photos attached for details 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello- can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?  I have been getting skipped.  
Can you please authenticate? Many thanks in advance!
Sorry- here is the proper info:
1- Celine Micro Luggage
Seller: Ogechiorji
Item # 272595309632
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272595309632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
2- Celine micro tote
Seller: ayeanto1017
Item # 122402551996
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122402551996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lovchanel

goldendoodle said:


> Hello- can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?  I have been getting skipped.
> Can you please authenticate? Many thanks in advance!
> Sorry- here is the proper info:
> 1- Celine Micro Luggage
> Seller: Ogechiorji
> Item # 272595309632
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272595309632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 2- Celine micro tote
> Seller: ayeanto1017
> Item # 122402551996
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122402551996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



hmm ... probably one request at a time ?


----------



## lovchanel

Hi unoma,

Can you help me authenticate this nano bag?

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black With Gold Tone Hardware
Seller: junbug707
item id: 262903106068
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-With-Gold-Tone-Hardware-/262903106068?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5FI44h5%2Bu%2B5Ek%2B2QOUeLeJZ6kSw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

comments: Bought it already, still on its way to me. Below are some additional pictures of the bag, please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much!


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello- Can I please get this bag authenticated?  TIA!

Celine micro tote
Seller: ayeanto1017
Item # 122402551996
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122402551996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Also here is the zipper:


----------



## goldendoodle

And also this one:  TIA!
Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Item #: 222450880225
Seller: cmaries657
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222450880225?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jmc3007

Dear Unoma
Please review the following Belt bag
Item: Celine small Belt bicolor navy and copper
Item number: 401265930790
Seller: Yoogi's Closet 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401265930790?redirect=mobile
Comment: the serial tag is not an imprint like the others I've seen but is an actual separate tag.


----------



## eebee33

Item: Celine belt bag 
Listing Number: 322464920131
Seller: prettynpinklexi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322464920131 
Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## chicceline

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking


Thanks Unoma, I skipped this one since it felt too good to be true and although they had sent me a serial number, they didn't send me a picture. Thanks for all your work and helping us out!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name: *Celine Tri Colour All Soft Tote Bag Preloved _(as per listing)_
*Listing Number: *172582310189
*Seller ID:* ellie2988
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172582310189
*Comment:* Dear Celine authenticators, would you please help authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!


----------



## Isisblue04

Please authenticate

Seller: justa5050
Item: Celine phantom
Item#: 112340543249
Site: eBay 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/112340543249?NAV=HOME


----------



## LBPSAC

unoma said:


> It is Auth.


I have an authentic Céline Trapeze bag (dating back to 2011) and it also has two rows, one with the serial number and one that says "Made in Italy"


----------



## Isisblue04

Isisblue04 said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Seller: justa5050
> Item: Celine phantom
> Item#: 112340543249
> Site: eBay
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/112340543249?NAV=HOME


----------



## unoma

Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name: *Celine Tri Colour All Soft Tote Bag Preloved _(as per listing)_
> *Listing Number: *172582310189
> *Seller ID:* ellie2988
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172582310189
> *Comment:* Dear Celine authenticators, would you please help authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

eebee33 said:


> Item: Celine belt bag
> Listing Number: 322464920131
> Seller: prettynpinklexi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322464920131
> Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!


Link not working


----------



## unoma

..


----------



## unoma

goldendoodle said:


> Hello- Can I please get this bag authenticated?  TIA!
> 
> Celine micro tote
> Seller: ayeanto1017
> Item # 122402551996
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122402551996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Also here is the zipper:


Looks off


----------



## unoma

lovchanel said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this nano bag?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black With Gold Tone Hardware
> Seller: junbug707
> item id: 262903106068
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-With-Gold-Tone-Hardware-/262903106068?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5FI44h5%2Bu%2B5Ek%2B2QOUeLeJZ6kSw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> comments: Bought it already, still on its way to me. Below are some additional pictures of the bag, please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much!


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

beans1991 said:


> Can you please help me in authenticating this Celine Belt Bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 122354670686
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122354670686
> Comments: Photos attached for details
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> View attachment 3646850
> View attachment 3646852
> View attachment 3646853
> View attachment 3646854
> View attachment 3646855


Fake


----------



## unoma

Lexusls460 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Nano
> listing number: 272605710102
> Seller: nadya*stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/272605710102?
> Comments: edges of the bag does not seem real and tag inside is questionable


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

junbobby said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to look at products. I really feel lucky to be a member of the forum.
> Thank you again.


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> Is it me or are there more fakes being bought on eBay? Unoma, I was seriously interested in the last phantom you noted as fake. Thank goodness I got busy and missed the deadline to bid.
> 
> Well, here's another. Would really appreciate your sharp eye:
> Item: *100% Auth Celine Phantom Medium Black Luggage Shopper Purse Bag*
> Listing Number: 322463582731
> Seller: showroomglam
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-Cel...582731?hash=item4b1453ca0b:g:CLYAAOSw2gxY0ybf
> 
> As always, your time is greatly appreciated.


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Couture-Hag said:


> Unoma, warmest greetings to you, thank you very much for taking time to look, very much appreciated


----------



## unoma

lovchanel said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag, thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro luggage
> listing number: Don't know where to find it  ...
> Seller: ogechiorji
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272603215939?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seller claim purchased on Department Feminin


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lovchanel said:


> Thank you so much, I almost bought it. that modenliving site, her name is nie_78 on ebay need to be put on blacklist, I think most of their stuff is fake..


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Jc.chen58 said:


> Thank you in advance for your help in authenticating this Celine Mini Belt Bag:
> 
> Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag in Gray
> Listing Number: 168298
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-grey-168298
> Comments: My concern are the two serial numbers on the photo, I wasn't sure why there were two numbers, I hadn't seen that before and wasn't able to find anything on it doing research. Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

cjz99 said:


> Item: Celine Sangle Beige Calfskin Large Handbag Tote
> Listing Number: 262907073217
> Seller: sofco3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262907073217?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi! I would greatly appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me -- the seller claims that she bought it at a sample sale, so is unsure about authenticity. Thanks so much in advance!


Photos are blurry but it looks off to me


----------



## eebee33

unoma said:


> Link not working


Ooo thanks the listing must have been removed.


----------



## jlm778

Hello,
Just wanted to make sure that the below post was not missed. I need to decide whether to pay by tomorrow. Thanks!




jlm778 said:


> Hello, I'd really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Celine bag I just won.
> 
> Item-Celine box bag
> Listing-232274529372
> Seller-jeffrus_q9e8e
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...529372?hash=item3614a40c5c:g:lLQAAOSwTuJYuIFS
> 
> I'd like to be certain before I pay as the seller doesn't offer returns. Thank you so much!


----------



## Daliana

Dear Unoma, not sure, why you missed my request. Probably it was inconvenient to study. So I put it all together... and hopefully waiting for your time. Anyway in case you won't comment the authenticate will be thankful for letting me know

Can you please authenticate this Celine box:
Item: Celine box
Listing number: 112334072954
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-4300-Gray-Leather-Medium-Box-Shoulder-Bag-/112334072954?hash=item1a27a1ec7a%3Ag%3An9UAAOSwsW9Yxv3I&_trkparms=pageci%253A7f1a8b48-097c-11e7-bb23-74dbd1802ebf%257Cparentrq%253Ad1fb619c15a0a605a654a984fff69546%257Ciid%253A1
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jmc3007

unoma said:


> ..


Hi there
Did you mean to render an opinion or was it accidentally erased? Original post #11080


----------



## hookdup

unoma said:


> Phantom is a Fake


As always, you are a star!!!


----------



## lovchanel

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number



Hi unoma,

Comments: Attached below are the requested serial number pictures. I just got the bag today and can take as many pictures as possible  Just let me know if you need anything else.   I think the serial number is F - AT - 1125, F - CU -1145. Thank you  

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black With Gold Tone Hardware
Seller: junbug707
item id: 262903106068
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-With-Gold-Tone-Hardware-/262903106068?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5FI44h5%2Bu%2B5Ek%2B2QOUeLeJZ6kSw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Shimmerstars88

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number



Dear unoma,

Thank very much for your reply.
I have asked the seller to provide a photo of the serial number and this was her reply
"_to my knowledge this style of Celine does not come with inside serial number, I've never seen one with it anyway." 
_
unoma, can you advise where the serial number/tag would most likely be located in this style and I will go back and ask the seller to double-check the bag and send me a photograph!

Thanks so much for your kind assistance.


----------



## Isisblue04

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Please see attached, thx a million!


----------



## ellets16

Hi there! I'm pretty new to this forum and was hoping someone can help me authenticate this Celine Box bag? Thanks!

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Flap Bag Black Python New Without Tags
Listing Number:  172566406671
Seller: shopevolve
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172566406671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ellets16

Hi there! I'm pretty new to this forum and was hoping someone can help me authenticate this Celine Box bag? Thanks!

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Flap Bag Black Python New Without Tags
Listing Number:  172566406671
Seller: shopevolve
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172566406671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ramalin26

Hi what are you thoughts on this micro luggage: 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Drum...318850?hash=item3ade4750c2:g:6MMAAOSw32lY2BRF


Thank you for your time and for all you do on this forum to help us!


----------



## kcc87

Hi - what about this one from ebay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201870076598

I forgot I even bid on it because there were already 6 bids so I low-balled and won it for $230.  The seller has not answered any of my questions regarding the bag. 
Here are some pics and the top looks maroon, right? 

Thnks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## Isisblue04

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi there, I've added requested info. Do you mind taking a second look? Thx!


----------



## Annayusu

Item number 262913076654
Seller redbullseye5
Description noir black Celine phantom shopping luggage
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/Noir-Black-Ce...%3A2975153515b0a357f390e1f7ffff01f3%7Ciid%3A1


Question: Is it Possible for Celine phantom zipper mark to be a 5?


----------



## clairerich1909

Item: Celine Macadam Brown Cross Body
Listing Number: 20390359
Seller: Website: Tradesy User: Kalonies' Kloset
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-macadam-cross-body-bag-brown-20390359/?tref=closet 
Comments: I have no knowledge about the Macadams, and for some reason there's almost no information out there on them.  The bag looks like it's in fairly good shape.  The code on the tag of the last photo is a little blurry, but reads "SL 14" with "Made in France" underneath. I know that Celines are typically manufactured in Italy, but I wasn't sure if Macadams were made in France.  This would be my first Celine if I choose to buy it!


----------



## goldendoodle

I give up...


----------



## LuxuryBargains

Item: Celine Luggage Boston  micro bag pink  

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201868162834

listing number: 2101868162834

SELLER: grazianna66

Could someone authenticate this please? 







Thank you!


----------



## Isisblue04

Ramalin26 said:


> Hi what are you thoughts on this micro luggage:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Drum...318850?hash=item3ade4750c2:g:6MMAAOSw32lY2BRF
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and for all you do on this forum to help us!





Isisblue04 said:


> Please see attached, thx a million!





Isisblue04 said:


> Hi there, I've added requested info. Do you mind taking a second look? Thx!





unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Isisblue04

Hi there, may I pls get this authenticated?

Site: EBay.com
Seller: justa505
Posting id: 112340543249
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/112340543249


----------



## Nicole815

Hi there. Just bought this Celine mini from fashionphile. Can you please let me know if authentic?  Thank you so much.

http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-dune-161533


----------



## Peachyapple546

Hi All, Would really appreciate your help determining if a recent purchase is in fact authentic Celine Trio. See details and photos below:
Item: Celine Trio Small
Listing Number: n/a (was bought direct via store's website)
Seller: Gabays Outlet website
Link: http://www.gabaysoutlet.com/shop-online/celine-trio-bag-taupe
Comments: Bag is sold as new and authentic through the discount store, Gabays website and at their physical store in NYC's Lower East Side. Thank you in advance for your much needed help!


----------



## unoma

jlm778 said:


> Hello,
> Just wanted to make sure that the below post was not missed. I need to decide whether to pay by tomorrow. Thanks!


Photos too dark and not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

hookdup said:


> As always, you are a star!!!


Thank you  
Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

lovchanel said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Comments: Attached below are the requested serial number pictures. I just got the bag today and can take as many pictures as possible  Just let me know if you need anything else.   I think the serial number is F - AT - 1125, F - CU -1145. Thank you
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black With Gold Tone Hardware
> Seller: junbug707
> item id: 262903106068
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-With-Gold-Tone-Hardware-/262903106068?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5FI44h5%2Bu%2B5Ek%2B2QOUeLeJZ6kSw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear unoma,
> 
> Thank very much for your reply.
> I have asked the seller to provide a photo of the serial number and this was her reply
> "_to my knowledge this style of Celine does not come with inside serial number, I've never seen one with it anyway."
> _
> unoma, can you advise where the serial number/tag would most likely be located in this style and I will go back and ask the seller to double-check the bag and send me a photograph!
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind assistance.


Pls attach auction link and repost your request


----------



## unoma

Isisblue04 said:


> Please see attached, thx a million!


Pls attach auction link and repost your request


----------



## unoma

ellets16 said:


> Hi there! I'm pretty new to this forum and was hoping someone can help me authenticate this Celine Box bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Flap Bag Black Python New Without Tags
> Listing Number:  172566406671
> Seller: shopevolve
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172566406671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pls ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kcc87 said:


> Hi - what about this one from ebay?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201870076598
> 
> I forgot I even bid on it because there were already 6 bids so I low-balled and won it for $230.  The seller has not answered any of my questions regarding the bag.
> Here are some pics and the top looks maroon, right?
> 
> Thnks in advance for any help with this.


Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

LuxuryBargains said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Boston  micro bag pink
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201868162834
> 
> listing number: 2101868162834
> 
> SELLER: grazianna66
> 
> Could someone authenticate this please?
> 
> View attachment 3653906
> View attachment 3653907
> View attachment 3653908
> View attachment 3653909
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

Isisblue04 said:


> Hi there, may I pls get this authenticated?
> 
> Site: EBay.com
> Seller: justa505
> Posting id: 112340543249
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/112340543249


Auth


----------



## Annayusu

Would you be able to authenticate this bag?

Item number 262913076654
Seller redbullseye5
Description noir black Celine phantom shopping luggage
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/Noir-Black-Celine-Phantom-shopper-Luggage-/262913076654?hash=item3d36d72dae%3Ag%3AbdEAAOSwTM5Y2bvv&_trkparms=pageci%253A8112fe6d-16d5-11e7-b196-74dbd18058d7%257Cparentrq%253A2975153515b0a357f390e1f7ffff01f3%257Ciid%253A1


Question: Is it Possible for Celine phantom zipper mark to be a 5?


----------



## Miss World

Hi, I recently purchased this pre-owned Celine Mini Luggage bag in store. I have never purchased a pre-owned Celine item so would like to confirm whether it is authentic. I am not sure of the year or exact color name, but it is Navy Blue and in excellent condition. If someone could help it would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Koko cats

Hi please help me my recent purchased celine trio if it's real. Thanks


----------



## hnbkelly72

I am new on this site, so I'm sorry if I am not posting in the correct area..  I want to get this bag a Celine Twisted Cabas bag authenicated..  I bought it on fashionphile  ..  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-small-twisted-cabas-jade-dark-forest-160955.  Please let me know if you need anything else from me


----------



## addictedtoshop

Hi i havent been on this forum for while, i hope someone can help me with this listing:
Item:112350525806
Seller: ljmr29
Link:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112350525806 

I hope the pictures are enough

Thank you


----------



## k prov

I would hugely appreciate if someone could authenticate this vintage Celine bag. The seller was unable to tell me which decade it is from. It is in my possession and I took the attached photos. Many many thanks!

eBay Item Number:
Seller: unitedkingdomvintagestore
eBay item number:232288152979
Listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...wfKNTUAu9v5ggoW9wjtWs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lovchanel

Hi unoma,

Can you help me authenticate this bag that I purchased on ebay. 

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black With Gold Tone Hardware
Seller: junbug707
item id: 262903106068
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-With-Gold-Tone-Hardware-/262903106068?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5FI44h5%2Bu%2B5Ek%2B2QOUeLeJZ6kSw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Attached below are the requested serial number and zipper  pictures.  I think the serial number is F - AT - 1125, F - CU -1145. Thank you


----------



## bagness

hello,
Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: CELINE TRI-FOLD BAG IN BORDEAUX/PURPLE LEATHER NEW!
Seller ID: 1991sandiego
Item number: 232291020427
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232291020427?redirect=mobile

Thank you so much


----------



## Laraabs

Hello - I am new to the website and I am hoping that i won't be wrong with the bag
I am tried to upload the pictures but it didn't let me(maybe it's a problem with my wifi), but I hope you can just take a look at the pictures over the link listed down below.
Item Bag: CÉLINE Tasche
Seller ID: Y.K
Item number: 3546459557414
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
Comment: She told me that she got the bag a few years ago(reason for the different price) and that she is on vacation right now so she will be able to send more photos at the 16th of April.

Thanks for your help - Lara


----------



## LuxuryBargains

LuxuryBargains said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Boston  micro bag pink
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201868162834
> 
> listing number: 2101868162834
> 
> SELLER: grazianna66
> 
> Could someone authenticate this please?
> 
> View attachment 3653906
> View attachment 3653907
> View attachment 3653908
> View attachment 3653909
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hello beautiful ladies! Need your help with this... just recieved this beautiful bag and want to confirm if it's real or not.. trying to upload more pics but it's saying they're too large. 

Item: Céline Phantom all black croc
Seller: luxessco
Item #: 112188749359

Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/112188749359


----------



## hnbkelly72

hnbkelly72 said:


> I am new on this site, so I'm sorry if I am not posting in the correct area..  I want to get this bag a Celine Twisted Cabas bag authenicated..  I bought it on fashionphile  ..  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-small-twisted-cabas-jade-dark-forest-160955.  Please let me know if you need anything else from me


Do you want me to post any additional pictures to be able to Authentic this bag?


----------



## cheshirexz

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black
Listing Number: 21110277
Seller: A Second Chance Resale
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...rdware-tote-bag-black-21110277/?tref=category
Comments: thank you for your time.


----------



## stormrocks1

Hi!

Need help authenticating this Celine:
Item: Classic Celine Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 272615607015
Seller: ljsimpemba
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272615607015

Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## corgis123

Hi unoma, 

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you very much!

Item: Celine drummed leather black micro luggage tote
Listing number: 112349878799
Seller: khunpum
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/112349878799?_mwBanner=1

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## meller

Hello,

I am new here at Purseblog, and have some general questions about buying bags online + a request to authenticate a Celine Trotteur.

I am considering buying a Celine Trotteur on eBay, but I can't see if it's a good fake or the real deal. I don't understand how it's even possible to sell a brand new Trotteur for 600 euros? Is that a sign that it's fake?

I see a lot of bags in online consignment stores and on eBay that are new with tags, but are missing the receipt. The sellers will say that they lost the receipt or something like that. What does that mean for the bag? Why does that happen all the time? Where do they get the bags from? I'm confused.

Here are photos of the bag I'm thinking of buying.










I'm hoping someone has an answer!


----------



## lisabmiller

meller said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here at Purseblog, and have some general questions about buying bags online + a request to authenticate a Celine Trotteur.
> 
> I am considering buying a Celine Trotteur on eBay, but I can't see if it's a good fake or the real deal. I don't understand how it's even possible to sell a brand new Trotteur for 600 euros? Is that a sign that it's fake?
> 
> I see a lot of bags in online consignment stores and on eBay that are new with tags, but are missing the receipt. The sellers will say that they lost the receipt or something like that. What does that mean for the bag? Why does that happen all the time? Where do they get the bags from? I'm confused.
> 
> Here are photos of the bag I'm thinking of buying.
> 
> View attachment 3663055
> View attachment 3663058
> View attachment 3663059
> View attachment 3663060
> View attachment 3663056
> View attachment 3663061
> View attachment 3663057
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone has an answer!



Anyone can fake a receipt, so here at TPF we do not judge authenticity based on receipts. 

In order to authenticate a bag on TPF, please follow the rules listed on the first page of this thread. 

We also need a current listing and link to the auction.  

IMHO, if a deal is too good to be true, it is probably not true.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## meller

lisabmiller said:


> Anyone can fake a receipt, so here at TPF we do not judge authenticity based on receipts.
> 
> In order to authenticate a bag on TPF, please follow the rules listed on the first page of this thread.
> 
> We also need a current listing and link to the auction.
> 
> IMHO, if a deal is too good to be true, it is probably not true.
> 
> I hope this helps you.



Thank you so much for your reply. I didn't know about the rules. Here is my updated request 

Item: Céline Trotteur small in black
Listing Number: 201882513213
Seller: graziana66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trot...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: The bag is no longer for sale on eBay, but is still for sale on Rebelle. Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/celine-bags-1904426

I hope you get the chance to check it out


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine box black goatskin

Seller- bluenmd2

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/262911903854 

Item#- 262911903854

Can't find serial number 
I have purchased! Attached more pics!!!


----------



## jlm778

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?

Item- Celine box bag 
Seller-designerdaze11
Item#-172617722182
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...29975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~

I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you!


----------



## michellechinwen21

Hello can someone help to authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Red
Listing Number: S-PA-1022
Seller: secondhand_finds
Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-c...rer=/secondhand_finds/?page=2&ref_sId=4207474
Comments: Seller has sent some pics through PM, attached below.

Would really appreciate, thanks so much!


----------



## syr_chanel

Item: CELINE MEDIUM BOX BAG IN BLACK
Listing Number: 282148070192
Seller: *********
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...070192?hash=item41b155e330:g:tQcAAOSwqfNXohS4
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## sheepdoll

Item: Celine Medium Trapeze
Listing Number: 6042830288
Seller: n/a
Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/6042830288.html
Comments: It looks authentic by the receipt, the seller is very open and I can ask her to text me more photos... which I think would be needed but I don't know what to look for... what do you ladies think? Seems like a total steal!


----------



## michellechinwen21

michellechinwen21 said:


> Hello can someone help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Red
> Listing Number: S-PA-1022
> Seller: secondhand_finds
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-celine-mini-luggage-in-red-91182987/?ref=profile&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/secondhand_finds/?page=2&ref_sId=4207474
> Comments: Seller has sent some pics through PM, attached below.
> 
> Would really appreciate, thanks so much!
> View attachment 3665341
> View attachment 3665342
> View attachment 3665343
> View attachment 3665344
> View attachment 3665345
> View attachment 3665346
> View attachment 3665347
> View attachment 3665348
> View attachment 3665349



Dear @unoma would you be able to give your opinion on this bag? Much appreciated.


----------



## Megginic

Help on Tradesy! 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-black-20378368/?tref=closet
Item #20378368

The seller lists this as a medium luggage tote but the dimensions aren't adding up. Thanks!


----------



## unoma

Megginic said:


> Help on Tradesy!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-black-20378368/?tref=closet
> Item #20378368
> 
> The seller lists this as a medium luggage tote but the dimensions aren't adding up. Thanks!



Auth
This is the older style mini called medium luggage.


----------



## unoma

michellechinwen21 said:


> Dear @unoma would you be able to give your opinion on this bag? Much appreciated.



Fake luggage


----------



## unoma

sheepdoll said:


> Item: Celine Medium Trapeze
> Listing Number: 6042830288
> Seller: n/a
> Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/6042830288.html
> Comments: It looks authentic by the receipt, the seller is very open and I can ask her to text me more photos... which I think would be needed but I don't know what to look for... what do you ladies think? Seems like a total steal!



Ask for all imprint , serial number, zipper making and more photos of the bag


----------



## unoma

syr_chanel said:


> Item: CELINE MEDIUM BOX BAG IN BLACK
> Listing Number: 282148070192
> Seller: *********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...070192?hash=item41b155e330:g:tQcAAOSwqfNXohS4
> Comments: Thank you!



Imprint , serial number, under the clasp  and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine box black goatskin
> 
> Seller- bluenmd2
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/262911903854
> 
> Item#- 262911903854
> 
> Can't find serial number
> I have purchased! Attached more pics!!!



Serial number


----------



## unoma

meller said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I didn't know about the rules. Here is my updated request
> 
> Item: Céline Trotteur small in black
> Listing Number: 201882513213
> Seller: graziana66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trot...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: The bag is no longer for sale on eBay, but is still for sale on Rebelle. Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/celine-bags-1904426
> 
> I hope you get the chance to check it out



Fake trotteur


----------



## unoma

stormrocks1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Need help authenticating this Celine:
> Item: Classic Celine Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 272615607015
> Seller: ljsimpemba
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272615607015
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 3661334
> View attachment 3661336
> View attachment 3661334
> View attachment 3661337
> View attachment 3661342
> View attachment 3661343
> View attachment 3661344
> View attachment 3661343
> View attachment 3661342
> View attachment 3661338
> View attachment 3661346



Ask for serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cheshirexz said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black
> Listing Number: 21110277
> Seller: A Second Chance Resale
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine...rdware-tote-bag-black-21110277/?tref=category
> Comments: thank you for your time.



Looks good but ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hnbkelly72 said:


> Do you want me to post any additional pictures to be able to Authentic this bag?



Auth


----------



## unoma

madamelizaking said:


> View attachment 3660372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful ladies! Need your help with this... just recieved this beautiful bag and want to confirm if it's real or not.. trying to upload more pics but it's saying they're too large.
> 
> Item: Céline Phantom all black croc
> Seller: luxessco
> Item #: 112188749359
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/112188749359



Ask for inside imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Fake


----------



## unoma

Laraabs said:


> Hello - I am new to the website and I am hoping that i won't be wrong with the bag
> I am tried to upload the pictures but it didn't let me(maybe it's a problem with my wifi), but I hope you can just take a look at the pictures over the link listed down below.
> Item Bag: CÉLINE Tasche
> Seller ID: Y.K
> Item number: 3546459557414
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
> Comment: She told me that she got the bag a few years ago(reason for the different price) and that she is on vacation right now so she will be able to send more photos at the 16th of April.
> 
> Thanks for your help - Lara



Ask for zipper marking. There are many scammers on Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Be careful


----------



## michellechinwen21

unoma said:


> Fake luggage



Thanks @unoma . Kinda disappointed it was a fake luggage 
She sent me some additional pictures though


----------



## jlm778

jlm778 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?
> 
> Item- Celine box bag
> Seller-designerdaze11
> Item#-172617722182
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...29975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~
> 
> I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you!



Hi Unoma, 

I think you may have missed this request. Can you please take a look?

Thank you!


----------



## inamina

Hi Unoma,
Would love some help with this one if possible:
Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Seller: The Closet Dubai
Link: https://www.theclosetonlineshop.com/celine-red-mini-luggage.html
Thank you very much!


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Serial number


New box bag I can't locate it


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> New box bag I can't locate it


Does this mean it is not authentic? She's does have receipt


----------



## Charlotte20

Item: Celine Phantom Luggage in Khaki
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: -
Comments: - Please could you help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

bagness said:


> hello,
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: CELINE TRI-FOLD BAG IN BORDEAUX/PURPLE LEATHER NEW!
> Seller ID: 1991sandiego
> Item number: 232291020427
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232291020427?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you so much


Fake


----------



## unoma

lovchanel said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag that I purchased on ebay.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Black With Gold Tone Hardware
> Seller: junbug707
> item id: 262903106068
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Black-With-Gold-Tone-Hardware-/262903106068?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5FI44h5%2Bu%2B5Ek%2B2QOUeLeJZ6kSw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Attached below are the requested serial number and zipper  pictures.  I think the serial number is F - AT - 1125, F - CU -1145. Thank you


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

addictedtoshop said:


> Hi i havent been on this forum for while, i hope someone can help me with this listing:
> Item:112350525806
> Seller: ljmr29
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112350525806
> 
> I hope the pictures are enough
> 
> Thank you


Ask for serial and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hnbkelly72 said:


> I am new on this site, so I'm sorry if I am not posting in the correct area..  I want to get this bag a Celine Twisted Cabas bag authenicated..  I bought it on fashionphile  ..  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-small-twisted-cabas-jade-dark-forest-160955.  Please let me know if you need anything else from me


Pls next time use the correct format.
Auth


----------



## unoma

Annayusu said:


> Would you be able to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item number 262913076654
> Seller redbullseye5
> Description noir black Celine phantom shopping luggage
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/Noir-Black-Celine-Phantom-shopper-Luggage-/262913076654?hash=item3d36d72dae%3Ag%3AbdEAAOSwTM5Y2bvv&_trkparms=pageci%253A8112fe6d-16d5-11e7-b196-74dbd18058d7%257Cparentrq%253A2975153515b0a357f390e1f7ffff01f3%257Ciid%253A1
> 
> 
> Question: Is it Possible for Celine phantom zipper mark to be a 5?


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Idontwant2shop

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hello, I am new to this website. I would like to request authentication on following Celine nano Luggage bag
Item: CELINE NANO NOIR BLACK MESSENGER SHOULDER LUGGAGE
Listing Number: 272625934383
Seller: aiservan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-NOIR-BLACK-MESSENGER-SHOULDER-LUGGAGE-Receipt-/272625934383

Thank you for help.


----------



## Idontwant2shop

Hello, I am new to this website. I would like to request authentication on following Celine nano Luggage bag
Item: CELINE NANO NOIR BLACK MESSENGER SHOULDER LUGGAGE
Listing Number: 272625934383
Seller: aiservan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-NOIR-BLACK-MESSENGER-SHOULDER-LUGGAGE-Receipt-/272625934383

Thank you for help.


----------



## Charlotte20

Charlotte20 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Luggage in Khaki
> 
> I now have added auction info etc:
> 
> Listing Number: 52423944
> Seller: Isabelle20
> Link: www.trendsales.dk
> (-they dont provide link, but please search "Celine Phantom Luggage Tote", its the only one there).
> Comments: - Please could you help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3667243
> View attachment 3667245
> View attachment 3667246
> View attachment 3667248
> View attachment 3667249
> View attachment 3667250
> View attachment 3667251
> View attachment 3667255
> View attachment 3667256
> View attachment 3667257



Photos are also included in original post #11173, thank you.


----------



## karynnguyen

Please Authenticate:
Item: Celine Sangle Bucket Handbag
Listing number: 272628740751
Seller: tina6383
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272628740751?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Comments: I love this style bag and would love to own this simple, chic and versatile handbag!

TIA!!


----------



## Wolf17

Dear unoma
Im newbi in here, please help me to authenticate this micro celine
Item: celine micro dune colour
Listing Number: 
Seller: instagram garagesale_gooddeal
Link:https://instagram.com/p/BS2UJ2Klbtf/
Comments:


----------



## JennyLee06

Authenticate this celine nano.

Hi can you please help me authenticate this celine nano? Its mine. Bought it online via Facebook (the bag house seller) year 2015

Item: Celine Nano Green
serial number is S-GA-1979

The item is with me already.


----------



## pusheenlam

Hi, I was wondering if I could get this authenticated please! 

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Bag in light taupe gray 
Listing Number:112370799145
Seller: billfateben4652748
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO...799145?hash=item1a29d25229:g:BVYAAOSwpP9Y8SwI
Comments: - 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## pusheenlam

I was also considering this one, I'm sorry for the spam and thank you so much once again!! 

Item: r57477 Auth CELINE Grey Calf Skin/Suede Luggage Mini Shopper Hand Bag Gold HW
Listing Number: 232303196618
Seller: yuko0702
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232303196618?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Surface: Some deformation, slight discoloration, rubs, darkening, scratches, marks and fuzziness on the suede.Edges/Corners: Some rubs and darkening.Strap/Handle: Rubs, darkening and marks.Hardware: Some scratches, discoloration, haze and stains.Lining: Shows some wear, scratches, rubs and dents.Inner flap/Underside of the outer flap/Additional pocket: Some wear and some dust on the pockets.Smell: Some closet.Shows general extent of use. Is still in fine condition and ready to be used.

Thanks!!


----------



## mcpoopface12

Hello! I would love to get this authenticated! Thanks!

Item: Celine Trio Small 
Listing Number: 3876808
Seller: just listed as "S" http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1673099.shtml
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-trio-celine-handbag-3876808.shtml#
Comments: I have already purchased this bag, but I have my doubts on the authenticity. The logo seems a bit off to me.


----------



## jlm778

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?

Item- Celine box bag 
Seller-designerdaze11
Item#-172617722182
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Leather-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-/282429975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~

I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

jlm778 said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?
> 
> Item- Celine box bag
> Seller-designerdaze11
> Item#-172617722182
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Leather-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-/282429975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~
> 
> I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pusheenlam said:


> I was also considering this one, I'm sorry for the spam and thank you so much once again!!
> 
> Item: r57477 Auth CELINE Grey Calf Skin/Suede Luggage Mini Shopper Hand Bag Gold HW
> Listing Number: 232303196618
> Seller: yuko0702
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232303196618?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Surface: Some deformation, slight discoloration, rubs, darkening, scratches, marks and fuzziness on the suede.Edges/Corners: Some rubs and darkening.Strap/Handle: Rubs, darkening and marks.Hardware: Some scratches, discoloration, haze and stains.Lining: Shows some wear, scratches, rubs and dents.Inner flap/Underside of the outer flap/Additional pocket: Some wear and some dust on the pockets.Smell: Some closet.Shows general extent of use. Is still in fine condition and ready to be used.
> 
> Thanks!!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

pusheenlam said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could get this authenticated please!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Bag in light taupe gray
> Listing Number:112370799145
> Seller: billfateben4652748
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO...799145?hash=item1a29d25229:g:BVYAAOSwpP9Y8SwI
> Comments: -
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Photos aren't great and i would pass


----------



## unoma

Wolf17 said:


> View attachment 3669187
> View attachment 3669188
> View attachment 3669189
> View attachment 3669190
> View attachment 3669192
> View attachment 3669193
> View attachment 3669194
> View attachment 3669195
> View attachment 3669196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear unoma
> Im newbi in here, please help me to authenticate this micro celine
> Item: celine micro dune colour
> Listing Number:
> Seller: instagram garagesale_gooddeal
> Link:https://instagram.com/p/BS2UJ2Klbtf/
> Comments:


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

karynnguyen said:


> Please Authenticate:
> Item: Celine Sangle Bucket Handbag
> Listing number: 272628740751
> Seller: tina6383
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272628740751?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Comments: I love this style bag and would love to own this simple, chic and versatile handbag!
> 
> TIA!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Idontwant2shop said:


> Hello, I am new to this website. I would like to request authentication on following Celine nano Luggage bag
> Item: CELINE NANO NOIR BLACK MESSENGER SHOULDER LUGGAGE
> Listing Number: 272625934383
> Seller: aiservan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-NOIR-BLACK-MESSENGER-SHOULDER-LUGGAGE-Receipt-/272625934383
> 
> Thank you for help.


Fake Nano


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate ink Celine nano NWT

Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/162478184472 

Seller- dressaddress2015

Item#- 162478184472


Thank you. I have purchased item 

Attached extra pics!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Seti.m

Please help me authenticate this celine luggage phantom 

Item: celine liggage phantom black 
Listing Number:?
Seller: @micheinstance on depop
Link: no link because she deleted the listing as i reserved the bag (for 100£)
Comments: she's very friendly but doesnt like that i ask sooo many questions and on the receipt it says 'calfskin' and i thought that's crocodile so i'm a bit worried and also worried about the serial number in the bag...


----------



## Viggie

Hi, could you please authenticate this Celine nano in black. Thank you very much.
eBay Item No: 322475918943
Seller name: atway
Description: New Celine Black Nano handbag Calfskin Smooth Leather tote bag Authentic Gold
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-Bl...thentic-Gold-/322475918943?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

I also uploaded some photos below.


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate ink Celine nano NWT
> 
> Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/162478184472
> 
> Seller- dressaddress2015
> 
> Item#- 162478184472
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have purchased item
> 
> Attached extra pics!!! Thanks so much!!!


More pics


----------



## Wolf17

unoma said:


> Auth Micro


Thank you so much Unoma


----------



## jlm778

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Hello, 

Please see zipper markings below.






Thank you so much!


----------



## charissad

Hi I just purchased this and wanted to make sure this is authentic before I release the funds to the seller. Thank you! 
Item: Celine Medium Box
Listing Number: None
Seller: @premium on Poshmark


----------



## loveloverad

Item: Céline Large Trio Bag in Black 
Listing Number: 322467741187
Seller: deluxe983
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322467741187
Comments: The seller agreed for $800; that's $300 less that asked. Seller has good feedback standing but I find that the dustbag looks sketchy. Please help me authenticate.


----------



## Sophia

loveloverad said:


> Item: Céline Large Trio Bag in Black
> Listing Number: 322467741187
> Seller: deluxe983
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322467741187
> Comments: The seller agreed for $800; that's $300 less that asked. Seller has good feedback standing but I find that the dustbag looks sketchy. Please help me authenticate.



Might have to wait on Unoma to confirm this, but the font on the stamping looks off - the letters look a bit too thin. I'm not sure if this is due to the photographs, but the texture of the lambskin also seems a bit off.


----------



## Sophia

loveloverad said:


> Item: Céline Large Trio Bag in Black
> Listing Number: 322467741187
> Seller: deluxe983
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322467741187
> Comments: The seller agreed for $800; that's $300 less that asked. Seller has good feedback standing but I find that the dustbag looks sketchy. Please help me authenticate.


Also, no where in the listing does the seller advertise the bag as authentic.


----------



## lepetitelook

Hi! New to this forum. Thank you in advance. 

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
Listing Number: 159138
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-159138
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## vichamburg

Hey, i am also new here. Could somebody please Help me authenticate this bag?
Céline Gusset Cabas Tote
Listing number: do not have any
Seller: Private person on ebay kleinanzeigen
She cannot find the code. Please could someone tell me if it is a fake? Thanks alot


----------



## vichamburg

Other pics


----------



## Viggie

Hello, I'm new to this website. I am not sure about the authenticity of this celine. Please help me authenticate, please

eBay Item No: 322475918943
Seller name: atway
Description: New Celine Black Nano handbag Calfskin Smooth Leather tote bag Authentic Gold
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-Black-Nano-Handbag-Calfskin-Smooth-Leather-Tote-Bag-Authentic-Gold-/322475918943?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine phantom bag 

Item#232304186082

Seller- brow.fara

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/232304186082 

Thank you!!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine micro 
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/182497826398 

Seller- second-design-koeln

Item- 182497826398


----------



## mollyhalf

I purchased this bag from Fashionphile but now that is has arrived I'm having major concerns. I'd really appreciate help! I can provide additional photos if that would help. Here's the info: 

Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Flou Pink 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-fluo-pink-144427
Comments: I'm including another photo of the serial number tag & one of the interior because those are the things that seem off to me. 

Thank you!! 
Molly


----------



## addictedtoshop

unoma said:


> Ask for serial and zipper marking



Hi Unoma

Link to more photos:

http://s1162.photobucket.com/user/mkbooth/library/?sort=3&page=1

Many thanks for your time


----------



## unoma

addictedtoshop said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Link to more photos:
> 
> http://s1162.photobucket.com/user/mkbooth/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Many thanks for your time


Auth


----------



## unoma

mollyhalf said:


> I purchased this bag from Fashionphile but now that is has arrived I'm having major concerns. I'd really appreciate help! I can provide additional photos if that would help. Here's the info:
> 
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Flou Pink
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-fluo-pink-144427
> Comments: I'm including another photo of the serial number tag & one of the interior because those are the things that seem off to me.
> 
> Thank you!!
> Molly


Auth Micro


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine micro
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/182497826398
> 
> Seller- second-design-koeln
> 
> Item- 182497826398


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine phantom bag
> 
> Item#232304186082
> 
> Seller- brow.fara
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/232304186082
> 
> Thank you!!


Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Viggie said:


> Hello, I'm new to this website. I am not sure about the authenticity of this celine. Please help me authenticate, please
> 
> eBay Item No: 322475918943
> Seller name: atway
> Description: New Celine Black Nano handbag Calfskin Smooth Leather tote bag Authentic Gold
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-Black-Nano-Handbag-Calfskin-Smooth-Leather-Tote-Bag-Authentic-Gold-/322475918943?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

vichamburg said:


> Other pics


Auction Link


----------



## unoma

lepetitelook said:


> Hi! New to this forum. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
> Listing Number: 159138
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-159138
> Comments: Thank you!


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Sophia said:


> Also, no where in the listing does the seller advertise the bag as authentic.


Imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jlm778 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please see zipper markings below.
> 
> View attachment 3670707
> 
> View attachment 3670708
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Wolf17 said:


> Thank you so much Unoma


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> More pics


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Viggie said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this Celine nano in black. Thank you very much.
> eBay Item No: 322475918943
> Seller name: atway
> Description: New Celine Black Nano handbag Calfskin Smooth Leather tote bag Authentic Gold
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-Bl...thentic-Gold-/322475918943?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> I also uploaded some photos below.


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate ink Celine nano NWT
> 
> Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/162478184472
> 
> Seller- dressaddress2015
> 
> Item#- 162478184472
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have purchased item
> 
> Attached extra pics!!! Thanks so much!!!


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

Seti.m said:


> Please help me authenticate this celine luggage phantom
> 
> Item: celine liggage phantom black
> Listing Number:?
> Seller: @micheinstance on depop
> Link: no link because she deleted the listing as i reserved the bag (for 100£)
> Comments: she's very friendly but doesnt like that i ask sooo many questions and on the receipt it says 'calfskin' and i thought that's crocodile so i'm a bit worried and also worried about the serial number in the bag...
> View attachment 3670295
> View attachment 3670296
> View attachment 3670297
> View attachment 3670298
> View attachment 3670299
> View attachment 3670300
> View attachment 3670301
> View attachment 3670302


Fake


----------



## jlm778

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Hi Unoma,
Here is the original request I sent along with the zipper marking pictures as you had requested.

_Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?

Item- Celine box bag
Seller-designerdaze11
Item#-172617722182
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Leather-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-/282429975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~

I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you!_​
You had asked for zipper marking pictures so here are the pictures again for your review.





Thank you again for your time!


----------



## inamina

inamina said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Would love some help with this one if possible:
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: The Closet Dubai
> Link: https://www.theclosetonlineshop.com/celine-red-mini-luggage.html
> Thank you very much!


Hi Unoma, I posted this a few days ago, would really appreciate if you have time to have a look. Thanks again!


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

Item: Belt Bag
Seller: sales-gradozero
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Mini-...067295?hash=item2a7f0b34df:g:ItoAAOSw241YXq9l
Comments: Since the price seems too good to be true and I'm not so familiar with Celine (yet) I would really appreciate some help. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Viggie

unoma said:


> Fake Nano


Thank you


----------



## pusheenlam

Hi unoma, 

I just purchased this Celine nano luggage off ebay from seller moesphones2010 but the deal seems a bit too good to be true. Could I please have this authenticated? (: 













It seems I can only attach 10 photos, I will include more in the next post! (: thank you so much!


----------



## pusheenlam

To continue: 
	

		
			
		

		
	













It seemed a bit odd that the black ink on the zipper has been somewhat rubbed off and that the back of the harrods receipt advertises for malaysia. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Auth Nano


Thank you


----------



## vichamburg

unoma said:


> Auction Link


*Dear Unoma

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-bag-orange/617044528-156-996

THATS THE LINK.
Thank you in advance*


----------



## PaNgiE

Could anyone please take a look at this Celine nano bag in souris? Is it authentic or fake one? Thank you in advance. (More photos in the next post)


----------



## PaNgiE

More photos here:


----------



## Merlott11

Item: CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE PHANTOM TOTE IN BLACK CALFSKIN LEATHER
Listing Number: 302215535872
Seller: lola2580
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302215535872?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Hi there! This is my first post. Please authenticate this bag, when you are able; I would be so very grateful! I have included additional photos that I took myself in combination with the photos under the bag's Ebay listing. As you can see from the photo, the serial number is: F-GC-0141. Please let me know if you need additional photos. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Merlott11

Merlott11 said:


> Item: CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE PHANTOM TOTE IN BLACK CALFSKIN LEATHER
> Listing Number: 302215535872
> Seller: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302215535872?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Hi there! This is my first post. Please authenticate this bag, when you are able; I would be so very grateful! I have included additional photos that I took myself in combination with the photos under the bag's Ebay listing. As you can see from the photo, the serial number is: F-GC-0141. Please let me know if you need additional photos. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Sirentian

Hi Unoma, could you please authenticate this rare yellow Classic Box bag?

Item:  Celine Classic Box Bag in colour: Corn
Listing number:  332129558839
Seller:  kvi1941
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332129558839?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments:  Zipper tab looks a bit off to me.  Serial no. I think is W-CE-2176

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Sirentian said:


> Hi Unoma, could you please authenticate this rare yellow Classic Box bag?
> 
> Item:  Celine Classic Box Bag in colour: Corn
> Listing number:  332129558839
> Seller:  kvi1941
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332129558839?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  Zipper tab looks a bit off to me.  Serial no. I think is W-CE-2176
> 
> Thank you!


Ask for zipper marking and serial number


----------



## unoma

I hope you didn't buy this bag. It is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Thank you


----------



## unoma

pusheenlam said:


> To continue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675015
> View attachment 3675016
> View attachment 3675017
> View attachment 3675018
> View attachment 3675019
> View attachment 3675020
> View attachment 3675021
> View attachment 3675022
> View attachment 3675023
> View attachment 3675024
> 
> 
> It seemed a bit odd that the black ink on the zipper has been somewhat rubbed off and that the back of the harrods receipt advertises for malaysia.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Include auction link


----------



## unoma

Viggie said:


> Thank you


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

frenzygoesfancy said:


> Item: Belt Bag
> Seller: sales-gradozero
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Mini-...067295?hash=item2a7f0b34df:g:ItoAAOSw241YXq9l
> Comments: Since the price seems too good to be true and I'm not so familiar with Celine (yet) I would really appreciate some help. Thank you for your time!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

PaNgiE said:


> Could anyone please take a look at this Celine nano bag in souris? Is it authentic or fake one? Thank you in advance. (More photos in the next post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676278
> View attachment 3676279
> View attachment 3676280
> View attachment 3676281
> View attachment 3676282
> View attachment 3676283
> View attachment 3676284
> View attachment 3676285
> View attachment 3676286
> View attachment 3676287


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

pusheenlam said:


> To continue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675015
> View attachment 3675016
> View attachment 3675017
> View attachment 3675018
> View attachment 3675019
> View attachment 3675020
> View attachment 3675021
> View attachment 3675022
> View attachment 3675023
> View attachment 3675024
> 
> 
> It seemed a bit odd that the black ink on the zipper has been somewhat rubbed off and that the back of the harrods receipt advertises for malaysia.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

inamina said:


> Hi Unoma, I posted this a few days ago, would really appreciate if you have time to have a look. Thanks again!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## Merlott11

unoma said:


> I hope you didn't buy this bag. It is a FAKE


Thank you so much for your prompt reply, and for authenticating this bag. I suspected it was a fake, but your expertise confirms it


----------



## jlm778

Hi Unoma,
I've purchased this bag recently, and would like to get your opinion.Here is the original request I sent along with the zipper marking pictures as you had requested. 

_Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?

Item- Celine box bag
Seller-designerdaze11
Item#-172617722182
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Leather-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-/282429975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~

I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you!_

You had asked for zipper marking pictures so here are the pictures again for your review.












Thank you again for your time!


----------



## PaNgiE

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake



Thank you Unoma


----------



## inamina

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Below is the zipper marking, thank you!


----------



## unoma

inamina said:


> Hi Unoma, I posted this a few days ago, would really appreciate if you have time to have a look. Thanks again!


Fake Mini


----------



## inamina

unoma said:


> Fake Mini


Oh wow! This is an actual store in Dubai that seemingly has a very good reputation, I've actually been in there in the past. Goes to show you always need to check. Thank you so much!


----------



## felixagrippa

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 302285721154
Seller: lbranca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...e-Nude-Brand-New-with-All-Tags-/302285721154?
Comments: I would be grateful if you would help me authenticate this belt bag.


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank u!

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine  phantom black medium grainy leather condition like new 
Listing Number: 272635989349
Seller: caitlyn4417
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272635989349


----------



## Tropicalsun

Hello! I wondered if someone could please authenticate this Celine Medium Phantom for me? I won it on ebay and have just received it.. but as this is my first Celine purchase I really want to be sure it's the real deal. Many thanks in advance for your help! 
The ebay link is:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-Ink-Dark-Navy-Black-/112376213074?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=WKpx2dKH6PchyV43FOuZY4vlFOQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Item number: 112376213074
Seller: jak220610 
And here are my own detailed pictures of the bag:


----------



## jlm778

Hi Unoma,

I think my request was missed. I'd greatly appreciate your expert opinion on this bag. I've already purchased and want to ensure it is authentic.

Thank you as always!



jlm778 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Here is the original request I sent along with the zipper marking pictures as you had requested.
> 
> _Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?
> 
> Item- Celine box bag
> Seller-designerdaze11
> Item#-172617722182
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Leather-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-/282429975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~
> 
> I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you!_​
> You had asked for zipper marking pictures so here are the pictures again for your review.
> View attachment 3674390
> View attachment 3674391
> View attachment 3674391
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your time!


----------



## Lily092

Hi unoma! Hope everything is going well. I would appreciate your help in authenticating this Celine trio

Item: 
*CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Lavendar*

Listing Number: 170413
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-lavender-170413
Comments: thanks again!


----------



## El Garsizzle

Item: Celine Side Lock
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: No listing number/seller/link since I bought it from a resale shop. I had a Celine Phantom and it had a serial/tag on the inside which I cannot find on this Side Lock (or maybe I just am looking in the wrong place). The care card also feels off--I can't seem to put my finger on why. But the bag itself is wonderful--delightful, sweet-smelling buttery leather. The zippers and Celine/Barneys tags also seem legit. Does anyone have an authentic Side Lock to compare mine with? Please help!


----------



## k prov

Hi Unoma
Thank you so much for the work you do on here! I've learned so much by reading your replies. I posted this earlier in the month but haven't received a reply. If you could take a look, I'd be so grateful! I am 99% sure the dust abg is fake but the Vintage Celine bag?? More pictures attached to the original post a few pages back. Many Thanks


I would hugely appreciate if someone could authenticate this vintage Celine bag. The seller was unable to tell me which decade it is from. It is in my possession and I took the attached photos. Many many thanks!

eBay Item Number:
Seller: unitedkingdomvintagestore
eBay item number:232288152979
Listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Celine-Bag-Leather-/232288152979?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=drx41KwfKNTUAu9v5ggoW9wjtWs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## PaNgiE

Hello Unoma,

Could you please check this Celine nano in Souris for me? More photos are in the next post. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PaNgiE

Additional photos:


----------



## Seti.m

Hi Unoma, i urgently need your help before i make this purchase and lose money in case it's fake...
So please help me authenticate this celine luggage phantom 

Item: celine luggage phantom black 
Listing Number:?
Seller: @micheinstance on depop
Link: no link because she deleted the listing as i reserved the bag (for 100£)
Comments: she's very friendly but doesnt like that i ask sooo many questions and on the receipt it says 'calfskin' and i thought that's crocodile so i'm a bit worried and also worried about the serial number in the bag...


----------



## YunaMH

Item: CELINE Baby Grained Calfskin Small Trotteur Dark Taupe
Listing Number: 149219
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-small-trotteur-dark-taupe-149219
Comments: Hello! I am hoping to buy my first pre-loved Celine. Please take a look and advise, if possible. The pictures provided are limited and I understand if you would not be able to form an opinion. Thank you!


----------



## YunaMH

Seti.m said:


> As much as i know fashionphile only sells authentic stuff!


I have never purchased a handbag online before and just wanted to be safe  Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Merlott11

Merlott11 said:


> Item: CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE PHANTOM TOTE IN BLACK CALFSKIN LEATHER
> Listing Number: 302215535872
> Seller: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302215535872?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Hi there! This is my first post. Please authenticate this bag, when you are able; I would be so very grateful! I have included additional photos that I took myself in combination with the photos under the bag's Ebay listing. As you can see from the photo, the serial number is: F-GC-0141. Please let me know if you need additional photos. Thank you so much in advance.



Hi Unoma,
I just want to make sure that your previous quote about this bag being FAKE was related to this post of mine? If you could confirm, I'd be so thankful. I'm new to this website, and so I am not sure I'm accurately linking your previous quote to my post.
Thank you!


----------



## Narinaluvjhw

Hi! I'm new to website.
I would like to buy an exotic Celine and found this medium size in natural lizard from a reseller.  Price is good but I just notice that the strap is different from some pics I saw online which the strap instead of making by lizard skin, is white on color.  And the interior instead of being dark in color, is in white.  Is this a fake one or just that celine has different versions of this box?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## michycdrrgh

Hi Unoma! I am new to purseforum and would like to have my first pre-owned bag authenticated! I purchased this a couple weeks ago and it has finally arrived. Before I take off the tags, I just wanted to get a second opinion on its authenticity. I REALLY appreciate your help. Thank you!

Item: Celine trio leather crossbody bag- small, black
listing #: 3879170
Seller: JESS
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-trio-celine-handbag-3879170.shtml
Comments: "Classic Celine Trio in Black, small size Comes with Dustbag Packaging: Dustbag"

These are the pics I have taken myself since receiving the bag:


----------



## unoma

michycdrrgh said:


> Hi Unoma! I am new to purseforum and would like to have my first pre-owned bag authenticated! I purchased this a couple weeks ago and it has finally arrived. Before I take off the tags, I just wanted to get a second opinion on its authenticity. I REALLY appreciate your help. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine trio leather crossbody bag- small, black
> listing #: 3879170
> Seller: JESS
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-trio-celine-handbag-3879170.shtml
> Comments: "Classic Celine Trio in Black, small size Comes with Dustbag Packaging: Dustbag"
> 
> These are the pics I have taken myself since receiving the bag:
> View attachment 3682296
> 
> View attachment 3682297


Auth Trio


----------



## unoma

Merlott11 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> I just want to make sure that your previous quote about this bag being FAKE was related to this post of mine? If you could confirm, I'd be so thankful. I'm new to this website, and so I am not sure I'm accurately linking your previous quote to my post.
> Thank you!


Yes, Phantom is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

YunaMH said:


> Item: CELINE Baby Grained Calfskin Small Trotteur Dark Taupe
> Listing Number: 149219
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-small-trotteur-dark-taupe-149219
> Comments: Hello! I am hoping to buy my first pre-loved Celine. Please take a look and advise, if possible. The pictures provided are limited and I understand if you would not be able to form an opinion. Thank you!


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

PaNgiE said:


> Additional photos:


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Tropicalsun said:


> Hello! I wondered if someone could please authenticate this Celine Medium Phantom for me? I won it on ebay and have just received it.. but as this is my first Celine purchase I really want to be sure it's the real deal. Many thanks in advance for your help!
> The ebay link is:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-Ink-Dark-Navy-Black-/112376213074?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=WKpx2dKH6PchyV43FOuZY4vlFOQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Item number: 112376213074
> Seller: jak220610
> And here are my own detailed pictures of the bag:
> View attachment 3678798
> View attachment 3678799
> View attachment 3678800
> View attachment 3678801
> View attachment 3678802
> View attachment 3678804
> View attachment 3678797


Auth


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank u!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine  phantom black medium grainy leather condition like new
> Listing Number: 272635989349
> Seller: caitlyn4417
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272635989349


Fake Phantom


----------



## unoma

felixagrippa said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 302285721154
> Seller: lbranca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smal...e-Nude-Brand-New-with-All-Tags-/302285721154?
> Comments: I would be grateful if you would help me authenticate this belt bag.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## PaNgiE

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Not from auction but from seller in instagram. She sent me photos via chat application. If there are any more photos you need please let me know. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tropicalsun

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks so much Unoma - much appreciated!


----------



## cindy840808

Item:Celine Trapeze Handbag Black & beige
listing #:262941247005
Seller: gemmybaby27
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262941247005
Comments : The tag is what makes me started concerned. Seller said the tag is for this bag for sure. But I thought it should be a "shoulder bag" tag for Trapeze, instead of "Cabas".
Thank you !


----------



## ElishaL

Hi Unoma! I really really want a Celine Blade and have found one I'm interested in but I just want to make sure it's authentic before I pull the trigger. 

Item: Celine Blade Leather Crossbody Bag Grey
Listing #: 3932733
Seller: Clementine
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ey-leather-blade-celine-handbag-3932733.shtml
Comments: "Mouse gray leather Céline Blade bag with a black shoulder strap. Two shoulder strap positions: shoulder carry or cross-body. Two zippered pockets inside and two compartments. In very good condition, with its dust bag.
Packaging: Dustbag, Card or certificate"

These photos are screenshots from the listing.


----------



## vichamburg

*


unoma said:



			Auction Link
		
Click to expand...

Dear Unoma, 

I think you accidentally skipped my inquiry. I would be very very very thankful if you could answer this. 
Once again, here is the link to the bag *
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-bag-orange/617044528-156-996
*Thank you **Unoma *


----------



## Seti.m

unoma said:


> Fake


Omg really? Thanks so much!! I was about to buy it and then walk around with this fake bag oh god and plus that spend so much money on it! On what can you tell its a fake? Because she even sent me a receipt which really let me believe her


----------



## ashlie

Seti.m said:


> Omg really? Thanks so much!! I was about to buy it and then walk around with this fake bag oh god and plus that spend so much money on it! On what can you tell its a fake? Because she even sent me a receipt which really let me believe her



We've seen fake receipts here before. They can be easily copied


----------



## YunaMH

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number



Will do. Thank you!


----------



## diora09

Hi, I am new with this forum thing. Please bare with me. I just want to ask you if you have ever seen this black leather nano in gold hardware before. Besides the smooth leather with gold hardware. I'm wondering if it's really exist because I have never seen it before. I thought it's only come in silver with this leather. That's all I want to know. Thanks


----------



## Seti.m

ashlie said:


> We've seen fake receipts here before. They can be easily copied


I'm really shocked!! How can you see its a fake tho?


----------



## felixagrippa

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Dear Unoma,
Here are the extra pictures of zipper marking you asked for. THANK YOU SO MUCH in advance.

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 302285721154
Seller: lbranca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-Belt-Bag-in-Light-Taupe-Nude-Brand-New-with-All-Tags-/302285721154?
Comments: I would be grateful if you would help me authenticate this belt bag.


----------



## Zoe Brooke

Hi ladies, can anyone help me authenticate these Céline New Audrey Sunglasses? http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/sunglasses/auction-1312331359.htm


----------



## JMVN

Hello fellow Celine lovers. I am new to this forum and would love to have the Celine belt bag authenticated. Been dying to get my hands on one, please help. Thank you 

Item Number: 122464391349
Seller Name: myauthenticbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...391349?hash=item1c837250b5:g:TpcAAOSw4CFY5mGJ


----------



## Kmerc

Hello, please help me authenticate. The receipt is listed but doesn't seem to match anything...Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Merlot
Item #: 21262575 
Seller: ReneeLi
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-nano-cross-body-bag-marlot-dark-red-21262575/?tref=closet


----------



## Pelhamwife

Hello,
I need help with this Celine Luggage. Is this authentic? The measurements are not right as far as i've looked differents models. Thank you in advance!

Seller:Boutique Bonar
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ur-suede-luggage-celine-handbag-3847907.shtml


----------



## GWENofYALE

Item: Celine Nano luggage bag in Dune "NWT"
Listing Number: 172635230028
Seller: hurryupanndbuy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Nano...230028?hash=item2831dc8f4c:g:xasAAOSw5cNYYF9a
Comments: Thank you so much Unoma!!


----------



## GWENofYALE

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Pebbled Leather Tote Bag | Grey w/ Silver Hardware
Listing number:  272293336017
Seller: **********
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272293336017?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jellyv

Seti.m said:


> As much as i know fashionphile only sells authentic stuff!


This is incorrect.


----------



## fffiep

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? And tell me which kinda bag this is? I bought a celine bag second hand from a site in my country (holland). I thought I was buying a celine mini luggage, but today I received the bag and I noticed it isn't a celine mini luggage. First I thought I bought a fake celine bag, but after some research I saw it could be real but a really old model from 2011 or before.. but I cannot find much information about celine bags from 2011 and before. So I was wondering if someone here could help me? Also I wondered does someone know what is the value of this bag nowadays? I have taken some pictures and I have the add from the site. Hope someone can help me. Thanks in advance!!

Item: Celine luggage ?
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...df8e084fd4b2e0a17e&previousPage=mijnberichten
Comments: -


----------



## jlm778

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Hi Unoma, 

My post got somehow got missed several times. Can you please take a look?

Here's the entire thread between you and I. Thanks!

Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?

Item- Celine box bag
Seller-designerdaze11
Item#-172617722182
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Leather-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-/282429975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~

I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you![/I][/INDENT]

You had asked for zipper marking pictures so here are the pictures again for your review.
View attachment 3674390
View attachment 3674391
View attachment 3674391


Thank you again for your time! [/QUOTE]


----------



## anxiousboyfriend

Hi, I recently bought this bag off of ebay from seller: Boombayeh based on their positive feedback and sales of other similar items, but I'm starting to second guess it based on the price (accepted $1600 offer) and some disconcerting things  I read about the seller on another forum. I would so so appreciate some authentication feedback!! Attached is a link to the listing that I just purchased the bag from (and already paid for it). Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/192147063960?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Freedym

Hello. 

I recently purchase this CELINE Messenger as a gift for my son who was recently accepted to PRATT in Brooklyn. I'm a little nervous. I don't have the original link it was through OfferUp and it has been removed. 

I would be very grateful if someone would be so kind I I authenticate this bag to prevent me from being embarrassed presenting this to my son in front of his family and friends.   

Again I apologize the link is no longer available I took a lot of pictures hopefully this will be enough since I do not have the link.


----------



## Kmerc

cutywei said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate this celine box for me.  I paid for 2 different third party authenticators and they all told me different answers.  I am really confused now. Please help.
> Item: Celine Box
> Item ID: 16024315
> Seller: ReneeLi
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-celine-box-medium-nwt-shoulder-bag-red-16024315/


Hi! I'm considering buying from the same seller - did you ever get a definitive answer on whether or not this was authentic?


----------



## whatsnext

Hi Celine expert!
Im so new at this so please help me as I'm loving Celine style more and more.  

Please authenticate the following Item: Celine box 
Listing number:sorry don't know where to find it
Seller:bags2impress
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Classic...%3Acb4a656d15b0ab648323bdddfffeb195%7Ciid%3A3

Thanks so much!!


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Hi! How does this bag look? Thank you so much! Do we trust Poshmark's authentication service?

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Omalistic
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-box-bag-brand-new-58f8df914e8d17162901efed
Comments: It's on Poshmark which is risky, but I've been looking for this bag for a really long time. Thank you for taking the time to look over this.


----------



## Jadpe

TomRiddle said:


> Hi! How does this bag look? Thank you so much! Do we trust Poshmark's authentication service?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Omalistic
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-box-bag-brand-new-58f8df914e8d17162901efed
> Comments: It's on Poshmark which is risky, but I've been looking for this bag for a really long time. Thank you for taking the time to look over this.


Céline classic box bags hold their value really well so a stingray bag for 600$ is a big red flag for me. And the patterns looks off too.


----------



## Finja

Hello,
Item: Celine Black Smooth Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number:
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-smooth-calfskin-leather-nano-luggage-tote-bag.html
Comments: I bought this bag from Yoogi's Closet. I am just curious because I see that most Celine bag doesn't have the 'M'. I hope it's okay that I am asking for your help to have it authenticated. Thanks..


----------



## PaNgiE

PaNgiE said:


> Not from auction but from seller in instagram. She sent me photos via chat application. If there are any more photos you need please let me know. Thank you very much.



I've attached herewith more photos as follows. Please see additional photos in the next post.


----------



## PaNgiE

additional photos:

Serial:  U-AT-0117
           U-SL-0137


----------



## PaNgiE

additional photos:


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



I finally managed to get hold of some more pictures, hope they're sufficient. Help would still be very much appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## unoma

Finja said:


> Hello,
> Item: Celine Black Smooth Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-smooth-calfskin-leather-nano-luggage-tote-bag.html
> Comments: I bought this bag from Yoogi's Closet. I am just curious because I see that most Celine bag doesn't have the 'M'. I hope it's okay that I am asking for your help to have it authenticated. Thanks..
> 
> View attachment 3687531
> View attachment 3687531
> View attachment 3687532
> View attachment 3687549
> View attachment 3687551
> View attachment 3687585
> View attachment 3687586


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

frenzygoesfancy said:


> I finally managed to get hold of some more pictures, hope they're sufficient. Help would still be very much appreciated. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 3688311
> View attachment 3688303
> View attachment 3688304
> View attachment 3688305


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

TomRiddle said:


> Hi! How does this bag look? Thank you so much! Do we trust Poshmark's authentication service?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Omalistic
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-box-bag-brand-new-58f8df914e8d17162901efed
> Comments: It's on Poshmark which is risky, but I've been looking for this bag for a really long time. Thank you for taking the time to look over this.


I would pass


----------



## unoma

anxiousboyfriend said:


> Hi, I recently bought this bag off of ebay from seller: Boombayeh based on their positive feedback and sales of other similar items, but I'm starting to second guess it based on the price (accepted $1600 offer) and some disconcerting things  I read about the seller on another forum. I would so so appreciate some authentication feedback!! Attached is a link to the listing that I just purchased the bag from (and already paid for it). Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/192147063960?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

unoma said:


> Auction link?



https://www.ebay.de/itm/182520067295


----------



## unoma

jlm778 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> My post got somehow got missed several times. Can you please take a look?
> 
> Here's the entire thread between you and I. Thanks!
> 
> Hi Unoma, can you please authenticate this Celine bag for me?
> 
> Item- Celine box bag
> Seller-designerdaze11
> Item#-172617722182
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Black-Leather-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-/282429975613?hash=item41c2236c3d:g:sAMAAOSw4CFY5~
> 
> I believe you've authenticated her other Celine bags on this thread, but wanted to double check with you. Thank you![/I][/INDENT]
> 
> You had asked for zipper marking pictures so here are the pictures again for your review.
> View attachment 3674390
> View attachment 3674391
> View attachment 3674391
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your time!


[/QUOTE]
I am little bit uncomfortable with this box. Have you bought the box? Do you have the box with you? Send me your own photos


----------



## unoma

fffiep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? And tell me which kinda bag this is? I bought a celine bag second hand from a site in my country (holland). I thought I was buying a celine mini luggage, but today I received the bag and I noticed it isn't a celine mini luggage. First I thought I bought a fake celine bag, but after some research I saw it could be real but a really old model from 2011 or before.. but I cannot find much information about celine bags from 2011 and before. So I was wondering if someone here could help me? Also I wondered does someone know what is the value of this bag nowadays? I have taken some pictures and I have the add from the site. Hope someone can help me. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine luggage ?
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...df8e084fd4b2e0a17e&previousPage=mijnberichten
> Comments: -


Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Pebbled Leather Tote Bag | Grey w/ Silver Hardware
> Listing number:  272293336017
> Seller: **********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272293336017?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Nnao is a Fake


----------



## unoma

GWENofYALE said:


> Item: Celine Nano luggage bag in Dune "NWT"
> Listing Number: 172635230028
> Seller: hurryupanndbuy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Nano...230028?hash=item2831dc8f4c:g:xasAAOSw5cNYYF9a
> Comments: Thank you so much Unoma!!


Serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Pelhamwife said:


> Hello,
> I need help with this Celine Luggage. Is this authentic? The measurements are not right as far as i've looked differents models. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Seller:Boutique Bonar
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ur-suede-luggage-celine-handbag-3847907.shtml


I can barely make out the serial number. So need to see it again and also zipper marking


----------



## unoma

JMVN said:


> Hello fellow Celine lovers. I am new to this forum and would love to have the Celine belt bag authenticated. Been dying to get my hands on one, please help. Thank you
> 
> Item Number: 122464391349
> Seller Name: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...391349?hash=item1c837250b5:g:TpcAAOSw4CFY5mGJ


Fake Belt


----------



## unoma

felixagrippa said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Here are the extra pictures of zipper marking you asked for. THANK YOU SO MUCH in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 302285721154
> Seller: lbranca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-Belt-Bag-in-Light-Taupe-Nude-Brand-New-with-All-Tags-/302285721154?
> Comments: I would be grateful if you would help me authenticate this belt bag.


Auth


----------



## unoma

ElishaL said:


> Hi Unoma! I really really want a Celine Blade and have found one I'm interested in but I just want to make sure it's authentic before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Item: Celine Blade Leather Crossbody Bag Grey
> Listing #: 3932733
> Seller: Clementine
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ey-leather-blade-celine-handbag-3932733.shtml
> Comments: "Mouse gray leather Céline Blade bag with a black shoulder strap. Two shoulder strap positions: shoulder carry or cross-body. Two zippered pockets inside and two compartments. In very good condition, with its dust bag.
> Packaging: Dustbag, Card or certificate"
> 
> These photos are screenshots from the listing.
> View attachment 3683161
> 
> View attachment 3683163
> 
> View attachment 3683164
> 
> View attachment 3683165
> 
> View attachment 3683167
> 
> View attachment 3683169


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Tropicalsun said:


> Thanks so much Unoma - much appreciated!


----------



## unoma

frenzygoesfancy said:


> I finally managed to get hold of some more pictures, hope they're sufficient. Help would still be very much appreciated. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 3688311
> View attachment 3688303
> View attachment 3688304
> View attachment 3688305


Pls next time, include extra photos with the auction link. Belt is a Fake


----------



## JMVN

unoma said:


> Fake Belt



Thanks Unoma, WOW I had been recommended this seller from a blogger who wrote a whole story on how she obtained the bag and why she thought it was real too, I did however have some doubts from the beginning as the price was too good to be true.


----------



## jlm778

I am little bit uncomfortable with this box. Have you bought the box? Do you have the box with you? Send me your own photos[/QUOTE]

Hi Unoma, thank you so much for looking into this. Yes I bought this bag and the zipper parking pictures are mine, but here are more. She also gave me the original receipt from harrods which is shown in the below pictures. I do have to say that I previously bought a fake and ended up returning. This bag feels very different from the fake. Please let me know of your thoughts. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Finja

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! I am still in shock


----------



## cindy840808

cindy840808 said:


> Item:Celine Trapeze Handbag Black & beige
> listing #:262941247005
> Seller: gemmybaby27
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262941247005
> Comments : The tag is what makes me started concerned. Seller said the tag is for this bag for sure. But I thought it should be a "shoulder bag" tag for Trapeze, instead of "Cabas".
> Thank you !




Dear Unoma,
I think you accidentally skip my ~
Authentic first said it's fake, but the seller is very sure she bought at Neiman Marcus


----------



## Lily092

Hi unoma! I believe my post was missed & would really appreciate your help in authenticating this Celine trio

Item: CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Lavendar
Listing Number: 170413
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-lavender-170413
Comments: thank you so much in advance!


----------



## cindy840808

cindy840808 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I think you accidentally skip my ~
> Authentic first said it's fake, but the seller is very sure she bought at Neiman Marcus



In addition, 
From Lollipuff authenticator, they said the bag looks auth , but the cards and dust bag are fake.

Thank you for your time Unoma~
Your opinion would be really helpful


----------



## Kmerc

Hi Unoma,

You've skipped over my request and hoping you can share your take on this nano luggage? I unfortunately do not have the bag yet to take additional pictures but can do so if needed.

Thank you!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-nano-cross-body-bag-marlot-dark-red-21262575/?tref=close
(please click "View original posting" to see the pictures - I unfortunately can't give a direct link)



Kmerc said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate. The receipt is listed but doesn't seem to match anything...Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Merlot
> Item #: 21262575
> Seller: ReneeLi
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-nano-cross-body-bag-marlot-dark-red-21262575/?tref=closet


----------



## alicerosiemay

Hi, please could you kindly authenticate this celine ring bag for me, I'd be really grateful!

Item: Celine ring bag smooth black calfskin
Listing no: 222495173026
Seller: godden4662
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222495173026

Thanks!


----------



## whatsnext

Hi, can you please authenticate this Celine box for me. I just bought the bag and I really hope someone can help me authenticate before I actually keep it.  Thanks so much for your help and time!

Item: Celine Box shiny goatskin
seller: bags2impress
Link: 

 lollipuff.com/authentication-service/cc3253093e0c42c9913f7a901a3c04a9


----------



## mvshutters

Hi, can someone please authenticate this Celine Box Bag for me.  I purchased it and is waiting for Vestiaire Collective to authenticate and send it to me.  Thank you very much to whom ever will be authenticating.  I really appreciate it.  Please let me know if there is anything else that I need to provide.

Item: Classic leather crossbody bag
Listing Number: 3943807
Seller: ALESSANDRA (Italy) 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-3943807.shtml
Comments:  I want to make sure this is an authentic Celine Box Bag since this is a first time purchasing a Celine Box Bag.


----------



## monique2101

JMVN said:


> Thanks Unoma, WOW I had been recommended this seller from a blogger who wrote a whole story on how she obtained the bag and why she thought it was real too, I did however have some doubts from the beginning as the price was too good to be true.


Hi Dear, can You send me the name of the blogger?
best regards


----------



## whatsnext

Hi Unoma,

Can you please take a look at this listing for you?  If I'm missing some info, please let me know.  Thanks so much!





whatsnext said:


> Hi Celine expert!
> Im so new at this so please help me as I'm loving Celine style more and more.
> 
> Please authenticate the following Item: Celine box
> Listing number:sorry don't know where to find it
> Seller:bags2impress
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-in-Shiny-Goatskin-Lamb-Interior-w-Coa-Blush-Yellow-/172647429973?hash=item283296b755:g:ICwAAOSw7GRZAdTX&_trkparms=pageci%3A1da0fe89-2f87-11e7-91ea-74dbd180e546%7Cparentrq%3Acb4a656d15b0ab648323bdddfffeb195%7Ciid%3A3
> 
> Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tropicalsun

Hi Unoma
I wondered if you could please authenticate the following Celine small Vertical Gusset zipper bag for me. I won it in an ebay auction, so have included the original listing link plus my own photos. Dimensions are: Height 13", width 10", depth 4", drop 8"
Many thanks in advance for your help - it is much appreciated! 

Item: Celine Bag in Black Smooth Leather with Zips
Listing #232309237482
Seller: chiarina2015
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BAG-IN-BLACK-SMOOTH-LEATHER-WITH-ZIPS-/232309237482?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=WKpx2dKH6PchyV43FOuZY4vlFOQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## puppyfriend

Hi Unoma! Would really appreciate your opinion of this Belt Bag from Fashionphile. Thank you 

Item: Celine Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Black
Listing: 146002
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-146002


----------



## bgirl78

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Black
Listing Number: 160241
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-160241
Comments: Please authenticate this!


----------



## ria616

Hello, please help authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
Listing Number: Bought in-store
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: Bought in-store


----------



## ria616

More pictures:


----------



## shmigadoodle

Hi Unoma!

I was hoping you could authenticate this bag for me. Everything looks really good compared to the store-bought, authentic Trotteur I have except for the interior. The leather edge on the inside concerns me...doesn't seem like it's up to Celine quality standards. Anyway, would love your expert advice! Thanks so much for your invaluable help...

Item: NWT Celine Medium Trotteur Calfskin Gray Shoulder Bag 100% Authentic
Listing: 292070068765
Seller: godforpeace
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292070068765?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shmigadoodle

A few more pics....


----------



## Pelhamwife

Pelhamwife said:


> Hello,
> I need help with this Celine Luggage. Is this authentic? The measurements are not right as far as i've looked differents models. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Seller:Boutique Bonar
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ur-suede-luggage-celine-handbag-3847907.shtml



Here is a pic of the code U-OE-0120 (as i see it, but not 100% sure) thank you for the help!


----------



## jmc3007

Dear Unoma
Item description: Celine Electric Blue Nano
Seller: helsbels12345
Item number: 172662976499
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-El...976499?hash=item283383eff3:g:68cAAOSww9xZDdMT
Comment: Would like to get your take on this nano. I must admit the zipper marking isn't what I was expecting. Seller claimed she purchased from VC hence it was previously authenticated (at least in theory).


----------



## Pelhamwife

unoma said:


> I can barely make out the serial number. So need to see it again and also zipper marking


----------



## cazzl

Hi Unoma 

Just wondering if you can authenticate this for me
Item: Celine Edge
Listing Number: 232298725827
Seller: gretzzu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232298725827?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I've attached some additional photos as well












PS. The serial number is:  s-gm-1122

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## californiagal28

Hi Unoma, 

I'd really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Trapeze Royal Blue leather/ Suede Handbag
Listing Number: 272660145858
Seller: bloopbloopx2
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272660145...b3c65c6c014&bu=43994244633&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Additional photo personally sent by seller:


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BlueMaude

Item: CELINE nano

Listing # 142370360256

Seller: noodlesoup8

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/142370360256

Comments: hello- would love some assistance with authenticating this bag- I'm new to Celine and not sure what to look for.. thanks so much for your help!


----------



## noodlesoup8

Hi, 
I'd like to have my bag authenticated. I'm the seller, but want to give everyone a peace of mind when they purchase  

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 142370360256
Seller: noodelsoup8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142370360256?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Comments: Let me know if I should add more pictures! Thank you, ladies. I've loved hiding in the shadows reading these posts for years. Didn't think I'd ever post


----------



## noodlesoup8

noodlesoup8 said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to have my bag authenticated. I'm the seller, but want to give everyone a peace of mind when they purchase
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 142370360256
> Seller: noodelsoup8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142370360256?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> Comments: Let me know if I should add more pictures! Thank you, ladies. I've loved hiding in the shadows reading these posts for years. Didn't think I'd ever post


Oops. Just realized the person above is also trying to authenticate as well. Feel free to reply to either.


----------



## oleaap

Hi Unoma,

It will be greatly appreciated if you can help me authenticate a bag.

Item: Celine Trapeze
Year: 2013
Leather: Grained
Colour: Dark Green

Found the seller on instagram and we contacted through messages [no listing available]

Comments: I have taken some photos of it side by side with my 2012 tricolor trapeze to show the differences.

The reason I am getting this authenticated is because she has sold a lot of similar bags [that I doubted is fake] to other fellow customers.
I hope this authentication will help others too.


Thank you!


----------



## Seti.m

Really?? Isn't it just like Vestiaire collective or tradesy? I'm sorry then...


jellyv said:


> This is incorrect.


t


jellyv said:


> This is incorrect.


----------



## heyrenee

Item: orange small trotteur
Listing Number: 132179682091
Seller: mycomdotti11
Link: http://www.m.ebay.com/itm/132179682091?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: thanks so much!!


----------



## Krivers

Hi...please authentic via ebay
Item: Celine Nano Tri Color Luggage
Listing Number:  302310086426
Seller:  d_ana85
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...086426?hash=item466315d71a:g:QRcAAOSwB-1YyZfC


----------



## yihui_g

Hi unoma,
Item: Celine small trapeze
Seller: private seller
Comments:
Plz help me to uathentic this Celine small trapeze. It is a private selling from my friend's friend.


----------



## KeepItChic

Hello Unoma,
When you have a moment, could you please take a look at this bag and give me your thoughts regarding authenticity ?
Thank you so much in advance 

Item Name: Celine Horizontal Cabas Black Lambskin Tote
Item# 272650995817
Seller: luxury109 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Hori...995817?hash=item3f7b440869:g:ipMAAOSw-3FZBQvH


----------



## cassandrac

Hi Unoma, would appreciate if you can help authenticate my purchase. Thank you.

Item: Celine Nano
Link: Cool find: Celine Nano bag ($1,000 off SG Retail Price) for S$2,500 http://carousell.com/p/102558405


----------



## jlm778

I am little bit uncomfortable with this box. Have you bought the box? Do you have the box with you? Send me your own photos[/QUOTE]

Hi Unoma, 

Sorry, I know I recently responded to the above but I wanted to include to the picture I took of the serial number U-CE-0156. I'll include the rest of the pictures I took too Including the original receipt and the auction link for your ease of review. Again, id appreciate your feedback. I've bought a fake recently and returned and this one feels and looks much better. Thank you!!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...3Af07efcbf15b0a8670b8b4982ffffdb13%7Ciid%3A19


----------



## cassandrac

cassandrac said:


> Hi Unoma, would appreciate if you can help authenticate my purchase. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Link: Cool find: Celine Nano bag ($1,000 off SG Retail Price) for S$2,500 http://carousell.com/p/102558405


----------



## cassandrac

Pic of the bag

Do let me know if i need to post any other photos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Seti.m

Hi! I need to get this bag authenticated, please someone help me 
Thanks

Item: celine trapeze bag
Listing Number: no listing number, is from depop
Seller: @xin1029 on depop
Link: http://depop.com/xin1029/xin1029-celine-trapeze-bag-100-genuinethe
Comments: i really wonder if this is authentic or not because she said she bought it at harrods but then i see the price which is just 295£ which makes me doubt its authentic... so fake or authentic?


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate copper Celine mini luggage 

Link- http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini...%3Af369069215b0a9945f64a38cffffd93a%7Ciid%3A8

Seller- Adams-hele 

Listing #- can't find # for some reason it's based in UK eBay


----------



## sarahzhao29

Hello I would greatly appreciate it if I can get this authenticated! 

Item: Celine Trapeze in Pebbled Leather. I think the colour is Dune?
Listing Number:
Seller: kirstyf
Link: https://ca.carousell.com/p/celine-trapeze-pebbled-leather-104893295/
Comments: She's selling it for a super low price so I am wary.. Please see the attached pictures for more detail.


----------



## Seti.m

Seti.m said:


> Hi! I need to get this bag authenticated, please someone help me
> Thanks
> 
> Item: celine trapeze bag
> Listing Number: no listing number, is from depop
> Seller: @xin1029 on depop
> Link: http://depop.com/xin1029/xin1029-celine-trapeze-bag-100-genuinethe
> Comments: i really wonder if this is authentic or not because she said she bought it at harrods but then i see the price which is just 295£ which makes me doubt its authentic... so fake or authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3694403
> View attachment 3694404
> View attachment 3694405
> View attachment 3694406


 
I have more pics and the serial number is F-TB-0162


----------



## clairea08

Hi Unoma,

I was hoping you could please authenticate this bag?

Item: CELINE Medium Luggage Tote old style
Listing Number: Through Facebook group

View media item 2676View media item 2662View media item 2671View media item 2672View media item 2666View media item 2661View media item 2659View media item 2665View media item 2670View media item 2664View media item 2675
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## PaNgiE

Dear Unoma,

You might accidentally skip my last post. Please help me authenticate this bag. I've already purchased it from the re-seller in my country. Thank you in advance. 



PaNgiE said:


> I've attached herewith more photos as follows. Please see additional photos in the next post.
> 
> View attachment 3687986
> 
> View attachment 3687987
> 
> View attachment 3687988
> 
> View attachment 3687989
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687990
> 
> View attachment 3687991
> 
> View attachment 3687992
> 
> View attachment 3687993
> 
> View attachment 3687994
> 
> View attachment 3687995





PaNgiE said:


> additional photos:
> 
> Serial:  U-AT-0117
> U-SL-0137
> View attachment 3687996
> 
> View attachment 3687997
> 
> View attachment 3687998
> 
> View attachment 3687999
> 
> View attachment 3688000
> 
> View attachment 3688002
> 
> View attachment 3688003
> 
> View attachment 3688004





PaNgiE said:


> additional photos:
> View attachment 3688077
> 
> View attachment 3688078
> 
> View attachment 3688079
> 
> View attachment 3688080
> 
> View attachment 3688076


----------



## jeeves13

Hi Unoma,
Please could you help me re: this medium goatskin box bag?
It is brand new with a store receipt but just want to be absolutely sure.
Let me know please, thanks so much!
I am still trying my best to get the photos to display here!


----------



## unoma

jeeves13 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Please could you help me re: this medium goatskin box bag?
> It is brand new with a store receipt but just want to be absolutely sure.
> Let me know please, thanks so much!
> I'm really struggling to use the codes to get images to appear automatically (tried over and over including looking in help section) so really hope you don't mind clicking on links
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=21674319806
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=21674319808
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=21674319813
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=21674319814
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=21674319818
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=21674319835
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=21674319832


Link is not opening and i need to see auction link.


----------



## unoma

clairea08 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I was hoping you could please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: CELINE Medium Luggage Tote old style
> Listing Number: Through Facebook group
> 
> View media item 2676View media item 2662View media item 2671View media item 2672View media item 2666View media item 2661View media item 2659View media item 2665View media item 2670View media item 2664View media item 2675
> Thank you so much for your help!


Auction Link?


----------



## unoma

Seti.m said:


> View attachment 3695243
> View attachment 3695244
> View attachment 3695245
> View attachment 3695246
> View attachment 3695247
> 
> 
> I have more pics and the serial number is F-TB-0162


Need to see more photos of imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sarahzhao29 said:


> Hello I would greatly appreciate it if I can get this authenticated!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze in Pebbled Leather. I think the colour is Dune?
> Listing Number:
> Seller: kirstyf
> Link: https://ca.carousell.com/p/celine-trapeze-pebbled-leather-104893295/
> Comments: She's selling it for a super low price so I am wary.. Please see the attached pictures for more detail.
> View attachment 3695069
> View attachment 3695070
> View attachment 3695071
> View attachment 3695072
> View attachment 3695073
> View attachment 3695074


Need to see more photos of imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## jeeves13

unoma said:


> Link is not opening and i need to see auction link.



Ok, thanks!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262954191291?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate copper Celine mini luggage
> 
> Link- http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Handbag-Light-Copper-color-/122485035943?hash=item1c84ad53a7:g:rlsAAOSwT-FZECiA&_trkparms=pageci%3A4a16f122-35a6-11e7-8c10-74dbd180744f%7Cparentrq%3Af369069215b0a9945f64a38cffffd93a%7Ciid%3A8
> 
> Seller- Adams-hele
> 
> Listing #- can't find # for some reason it's based in UK eBay


Fake


----------



## jeeves13

jeeves13 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Please could you help me re: this medium goatskin box bag?
> It is brand new with a store receipt but just want to be absolutely sure.
> Let me know please, thanks so much!
> I am still trying my best to get the photos to display here!
> 
> View attachment 3696544
> View attachment 3696544
> View attachment 3696545



I think I have got the pictures to display properly in my original post now
Auction link again is here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262954191...MEBIDX:IT&clk_rvr_id=1213962752544&rmvSB=true

thanks so much!


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## KeepItChic

Hi Unoma,

Below is information for another bag Cabas tote I found, that has the tags and appears to be a bit newer than the one I previously posted. Would you be able to authenticate this bag as well:

Item: Celine Horizontal Cabas Grained Calfskin Black
Seller: cuband313
Listing /Item Number: 132189244486
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132189244486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I just messaged the seller about some more photos specifically serial number and up close shot of made in stamp. Is there anything else I would need?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ria616

Hello, please help authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
Listing Number: Bought in-store
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: Bought in-store
View attachment 3690875
View attachment 3690880
View attachment 3690881
View attachment 3690891
View attachment 3690895
View attachment 3690900
View attachment 3690901
View attachment 3690902
View attachment 3690905
View attachment 3690906


----------



## ria616

More pictures:
View attachment 3690908
View attachment 3690909
View attachment 3690910
View attachment 3690911
View attachment 3690912
View attachment 3690913


----------



## bushra87

Hi can you please help me authenticate this Celine Trotteur Taupe (already bought it)

I think overall it feels authentic to me, logo hardware and quality. However I'm a bit concerned about the stitches on the front of the bag, in the left lower corner. They are not perfect and changes in size. Does it mean it's fake??

Thank you SO much in advance. 
/B


----------



## bushra87

bushra87 said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this Celine Trotteur Taupe (already bought it)
> 
> I think overall it feels authentic to me, logo hardware and quality. However I'm a bit concerned about the stitches on the front of the bag, in the left lower corner. They are not perfect and changes in size. Does it mean it's fake??
> 
> Thank you SO much in advance.
> /B



More pictures of the stitches:


----------



## teng618

Hi Unoma,  could you please help authenticate this Celine Bag in the link below? I have searched on this forum and did not see this bag being previously authenticated. THANK YOU!!

Item: Celine Python Belt Bag in Blue
Listing Number: 29474
Seller: mine and yours
Link: https://www.mineandyours.com/products/29474
Comments: please see detailed photos in the link above. i am attaching the photo for the serial number photo that i received from the seller separately. From my research i found this Celine cabas tote on another website (https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-vertical-cabas-tote-grained-calfskin-small12706) that has the exact same code: S-GA-4164. is it possible for 2 different bag models to share the same code? THANK YOU for your help!!!


----------



## 123lushan

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine black trotteur
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201920971070
Seller: claudirobert_37

I know the photos are not the best quality but hope they are enough for you to offer your opinion. 

Many thanks!


----------



## shmigadoodle

If my entry was skipped, does that mean it was incomplete? Please let me know what I can add, if necessary, or if you've just chosen not to comment on it, which is also ok. Thanks in advance for your help! xx


----------



## hobogirl77

please authenticate

Item: Celine luggage
Seller:lilykraska 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...061530?hash=item1a2ba0169a:g:CB8AAOSwtGlZA-UN
thanks!


----------



## serenityneow

Hello Unoma, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this bag.  I purchased it and have added my own photos.

Item:  Celine Sangle bag
Id: 192175502912
Seller: refashionyc 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Sangle...wned-/192175502912?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
Notes: There is a leather tag with serial number inside the zip pocket, but I can't manage to take a clear picture of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Muppet18

Hello authenticators.
I just got this Belt from Vestiaire Collective and would like to now if it is really authentic.
It has already been authenticated by VC, but.... honestly I trust your opinion a lot more
Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Belt bag
Seller: Ulus
Item Nr. 3435223
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...x-belt-leder-handtaschen-celine-3435223.shtml

Additional Pics taken by me:


----------



## Muppet18




----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> Hello authenticators.
> I just got this Belt from Vestiaire Collective and would like to now if it is really authentic.
> It has already been authenticated by VC, but.... honestly I trust your opinion a lot more
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt bag
> Seller: Ulus
> Item Nr. 3435223
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...x-belt-leder-handtaschen-celine-3435223.shtml
> 
> Additional Pics taken by me:
> View attachment 3701367
> View attachment 3701368
> View attachment 3701369
> View attachment 3701370
> View attachment 3701371
> View attachment 3701372
> View attachment 3701374
> View attachment 3701375
> View attachment 3701376
> View attachment 3701377


Auth Belt


----------



## unoma

serenityneow said:


> Hello Unoma, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this bag.  I purchased it and have added my own photos.
> 
> Item:  Celine Sangle bag
> Id: 192175502912
> Seller: refashionyc
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Sangle...wned-/192175502912?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Notes: There is a leather tag with serial number inside the zip pocket, but I can't manage to take a clear picture of it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3700514
> View attachment 3700516
> View attachment 3700518
> View attachment 3700519
> View attachment 3700523
> View attachment 3700524
> View attachment 3700526
> View attachment 3700527
> View attachment 3700528


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hobogirl77 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> Item: Celine luggage
> Seller:lilykraska
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...061530?hash=item1a2ba0169a:g:CB8AAOSwtGlZA-UN
> thanks!


Auth Red Luggage


----------



## hobogirl77

THANK U![emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Muppet18

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Tropicalsun

Tropicalsun said:


> Hi Unoma
> I wondered if you could please authenticate the following Celine small Vertical Gusset zipper bag for me. I won it in an ebay auction, so have included the original listing link plus my own photos. Dimensions are: Height 13", width 10", depth 4", drop 8"
> Many thanks in advance for your help - it is much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Bag in Black Smooth Leather with Zips
> Listing #232309237482
> Seller: chiarina2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-BAG-IN-BLACK-SMOOTH-LEATHER-WITH-ZIPS-/232309237482?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=WKpx2dKH6PchyV43FOuZY4vlFOQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 3690242
> View attachment 3690243
> View attachment 3690244
> View attachment 3690245
> View attachment 3690247
> View attachment 3690249
> View attachment 3690250
> View attachment 3690251
> View attachment 3690252
> View attachment 3690253



Hi Unoma - I'm not sure if you saw my request from 5 May, but I'd be so appreciative if you could have a look and authenticate? Many thanks!


----------



## unoma

123lushan said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine black trotteur
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201920971070
> Seller: claudirobert_37
> 
> I know the photos are not the best quality but hope they are enough for you to offer your opinion.
> 
> Many thanks!


Pass


----------



## unoma

KeepItChic said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Below is information for another bag Cabas tote I found, that has the tags and appears to be a bit newer than the one I previously posted. Would you be able to authenticate this bag as well:
> 
> Item: Celine Horizontal Cabas Grained Calfskin Black
> Seller: cuband313
> Listing /Item Number: 132189244486
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132189244486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I just messaged the seller about some more photos specifically serial number and up close shot of made in stamp. Is there anything else I would need?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jeeves13 said:


> I think I have got the pictures to display properly in my original post now
> Auction link again is here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262954191291?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&clk_rvr_id=1213962752544&rmvSB=true
> 
> thanks so much!


Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## KeepItChic

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Thank you, Unoma. I have attached two pictures that the seller provided me with after asking for these. Is the second photo of the zipper adequate?
Thank you again so much for your time to this forum.


----------



## mkri

Hello, can you please authenticate this Trio bag for me? Thank you very much

Item: Celine Trio
Listing Number: 302317563799
Seller: norrmode
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-1...563799?hash=item466387ef97:g:~vgAAOSw-3FZGYdB


----------



## Gpineapple

Hi,
Can you kindly authenticate this Celine Nano?
TIA
Item: celine nano luggage
Listing number:332219193932
Seller: zeynepe123
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-B...%3A17233b9615c0a7f2699c5fbbfffd8c73%7Ciid%3A6


----------



## serenityneow

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Thanks, Unoma, I can't manage to take a picture of the serial number, but there is one on a leather tag inside the zipper pocket, at the seam.  Here is a photo of the zipper marking.


----------



## yihui_g

yihui_g said:


> Hi unoma,
> Item: Celine small trapeze
> Seller: private seller
> Comments:
> Plz help me to uathentic this Celine small trapeze. It is a private selling from my friend's friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692904
> View attachment 3692905
> View attachment 3692906
> View attachment 3692907
> View attachment 3692908
> View attachment 3692910
> View attachment 3692911
> View attachment 3692917


Hi unoma, I think you accidentally skipped my post. Can you please help me to authenticate this bag. Your help is truly appreciated!!!


----------



## heatherlamhw

Item: Small vertical bi-cabas
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: carol chan
Link: closed facebook group in HK
Comments: sold on private group on facebook. Please see pictures for post.


----------



## lethbote

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lethbote

Item: celine mini belt bag black
Listing: n/a
Seller: private seller on fb philippines

 Hi im new here,can you help me with my celine mini belt bag. I got this bag few weeks ago,the lining was cream suede.i dont see any black belt bag in the net with cream interior.please help me authenticate thanks
It doesnt have any barcode sticker on tag,the seller told me that it was purchased as staff sale,so that theres no any sticker.thank u


----------



## lethbote

Hi can you please help me thanks


----------



## heatherlamhw

Thank you so much authenticators for using your valuable time to help us!
I first posted this on #11401, but then I also managed to get photos of the zipper imprint from the seller, but she told me that there is no serial number tag in the small vertical bi-cabas. 
I thought I would post again here since I had them!  

Really appreciate your help in authenticating for us ladies 



heatherlamhw said:


> Item: Small vertical bi-cabas
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: carol chan
> Link: closed facebook group in HK
> Comments: sold on private group on facebook. Please see pictures!


----------



## lethbote

How can i get the link? I just purchased the bag om facebook.thanks


----------



## lethbote

How can i get the link? Thanks


----------



## mrsmw88

Please help - Is this is an authentic Celine bag or fake?? (part 1 pics)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Red-...0tbxjrJJIJTNA2tw8JPrQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mrsmw88

Please help - Is this is an authentic Celine bag or fake?? (part 2 pics)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Red-...0tbxjrJJIJTNA2tw8JPrQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mrsmw88

Please help - Is this is an authentic Celine bag or fake?? (part 3 - Details)
Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Listing Number:
Seller: Ebay - 322512426126 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Red-Grain-Leather-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/322512426126?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=zhswod0tbxjrJJIJTNA2tw8JPrQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  Authenticators - please help as soon as possible and tell me is this bag authentic or a fake (see prior posts part 1 & part 2 for detailed pics)  Thanks so much


----------



## Tommygurlh69

Hey could I please get this authenticated?
Description: mini belt bag  
eBay seller :littlelamb0129
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/172682256732#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## lethbote

Hi can you please help me with my celine mini belt black,i just purchased this bag at facebook,i just want to know if i got the celine,just noticed that the lining ofmy bag was cream suede,but it was actually black exterior.and theres no sticker bar code on tag,the seller told me that it was purchased as staff sale,is there such a thing called staff sale? Thank you


----------



## lethbote

item: celine mini belt bag black grained
Listing: n/a
Seller: facebook seller philippines


----------



## lethbote

Additional photos


----------



## KeepItChic

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Hi Unoma, 

I finally got better photos from the seller of the zipper marking. The seller got a bit defensive towards the end stating that if I am questioning authenticity I should not purchase. Honestly, he/she needs to understand that as buyers, we are paying a lot of money for these items, and we have the right to further research these claimed "authentic" items.... ugh frustrating...sorry lol end rant.  

I have pasted my info from initial post for reference below:

Item: Celine Horizontal Cabas Grained Calfskin Black
Seller: cuband313
Listing /Item Number: 132189244486
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132189244486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you, Unoma!


----------



## KeepItChic

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Tatiana laudati

Hi everyone,

Can you please help me identify whether the below 3 items are authentic? Thank you in advance as always

Item: Authentic Celine Horizontal Cabas Tote Bag - Black
Listing Number: 172675557524
Seller: coralpearl86
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172675557524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Auth CELINE Cabas Shoulder Tote Bag Ivory Black Python Leather Italy BT12843
Listing Number: 232336024956
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232336024956?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Authentic CELINE Dark Green Orange Horizontal Cabas Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 232340282922
Seller: brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232340282922?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Krivers

Please help authenticate this Celine Nano.  Thank you!  The post says No Longer Available but the seller says it is.  The post is still there but it makes me think Vestiaire flagged it for a fake.....I can only WISH it be authentic as I have been looking for this baby.  Please and thank you again!
Site: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-3923751.shtml
Seller: Kelsey
ID/Reference: 3923751


----------



## jeeves13

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number, all imprint and zipper marking



Thanks Unoma! The seller says that this bag (to remind you - it is a goatskin medium box bag) no longer has serial number embossed anywhere, is that correct? That they stopped doing that on this particular bag a few seasons ago. What do you mean by 'ask seller for all imprint'? I will ask her for close ups of the zippers in meantime. Best regards


----------



## patchydel

Can I please get an authentication on this item?  thank you unoma 

Item: Celine Phantom Cabas in Black Grained Leather
Listing Number: 282481266872
Seller: amazing1988
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Cabas-in-Black-Grained-Leather-BNWT-/282481266872 
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## BlueMaude

BlueMaude said:


> Item: CELINE nano
> 
> Listing # 142370360256
> 
> Seller: noodlesoup8
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/142370360256
> 
> Comments: hello- would love some assistance with authenticating this bag- I'm new to Celine and not sure what to look for.. thanks so much for your help!



Hello! I think my original post might have been skipped! [emoji85] would you please provide feedback on this item ?! Appreciate it sooo much !!

Listing:  142370360256
Seller: noodlesoup8
Link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...ther-Silver-/142370360256?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## decaf_jo

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: Facebook market
Seller: myself
Link:https://m.facebook.com/groups/1436467583266849?view=permalink&id=1944816785765257&ref=bookmarks
Comments: Hi Admins, I'm selling a bag and wanted to confirm authenticity for the buyer as I don't have the receipt. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## CallaBerry

Hello experts,

Item: vintage celine shoulder bag
Seller: kpsuperstore
Linkhttps://carousell.com/p/original-celine-shoulder-bag-86722109/?ref=search&ref_query=original%20celine&ref_rank=1&ref_referrer=%2Fsearch%2Fproducts%3Fquery%3Doriginal%2520celine
Comments: seller took the pictures. Appreciate it if you can help authenticate this baggie


----------



## ria616

Hello, please help authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
Listing Number: Bought in-store
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: Bought in-store
View attachment 3690875
View attachment 3690880
View attachment 3690881
View attachment 3690891
View attachment 3690895
View attachment 3690900
View attachment 3690901
View attachment 3690902
View attachment 3690905
View attachment 3690906


----------



## ria616

More pictures:
View attachment 3690908
View attachment 3690909
View attachment 3690910
View attachment 3690911
View attachment 3690912
View attachment 3690913


----------



## Infinity8

Please authenticate
Celine small trapeze bag
Link
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-small-trapeze-bag-19

Thank you


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hello! I recently purchased this Medium Box locally, and would like to get it authenticated before I put in some effort to restore it a bit. Any idea what colour this is, if it is authentic? The colour seems to have faded on the outside. 

It was really difficult to photograph the serial number. I think it says F : CE-0142.

Thank you!


----------



## YunaMH

Hello! Hoping I found a good deal  I asked the seller to upload all necessary pictures to the listing but she stated that she is having issues with the site. 

Item: Vintage Céline Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: 898057198
Seller: atbatliner
Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...vintage-celine-classic-box-bag/v/an898057198/
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## travelista

Hello! Grateful for your authentication of the below item:

Item: Celine Grey Belt Bag in Textured Calfskin
Listing Number: 222520670154
Seller: latac1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Grey...670154?hash=item33cf43f7ca:g:TiwAAOSwn-tZI1Bo


----------



## travelista

And one more, please! Thanks so much for your help. 

Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG AUTHENTIC HANDBAG WOMAN BEIGE NUDE SAC PURSE TASCHE BOLSO
Listing Number: 122502440116
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI...d71a429&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=122502440116
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Please Help with an opinion on this  its been authenticated by Lollipuff  just asking for a concurring opinion, Thank you for your time
Item - 2016 BOX BAG IN SHINY GOATSKIN IN BLUSH with Yellow Lamb Interior
Link to COA - https://www.lollipuff.com/authentication-service/cc3253093e0c42c9913f7a901a3c04a9
Link to Additional photos/ photos used for authentication -  http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...OX BAG IN SHINY GOATSKIN - BLUSH/DSC06378.jpg


----------



## yeahzepp

Hi everyone! I don't think I have posted before. I always find your forum helpful, so thank you!
Now... I just purchased a Céline nano from eBay and I received it today. Everything looks great, however, there's a few things that are off. I will attach pictures so you can authenticate it for me!

Now, what I find weird is the strap, and cards!
Take a look! The middle envelope has two accents and a strange font. And the strap looks like the gold chipped. 

The colors and vivid, gorgeous, and stinks beautifully like leather. I just need that peace of mind. 

I'm asking about those things because I have another tricolor nano and the way it is on the strap is different, and also the envelope.

It's just so perfect it can't be fake
Lol let me know ladies! I appreciate you! ❤️❤️


----------



## apostolicwest

Hi there,
Much appreciated if you can help me authenticate the follow: i have bought it on eBay and is waiting for shipment
Item: Celine Medium Box in Camel Brown
Listing Number: 282473856977
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/282473856977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Nil 
thanks in advance


----------



## mrsmw88

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this item please.
Item:  Mini Luggage Tote - drummed calfskin
Listing: 154950
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-coquelicot-154950


----------



## Boragj

Hi can you please take a look at this? Pretty please
Item: nano luggage 
Listing: 142390062858
Seller: Ebay
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142390062858?redirect=mobile


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Please Help with an opinion on this its been authenticated by Lollipuff just asking for a concurring opinion, Thank you for your time
Item - CELINE BOX BAG IN SHINY GOATSKIN IN BLUSH with Yellow Lamb Interior
Link to COA - https://www.lollipuff.com/authentication-service/cc3253093e0c42c9913f7a901a3c04a9
Link to Additional photos/ photos used for authentication - http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q569/sydsdad526/CELINE%20BOX%20BAG%20IN%20SHINY%20GOATSKIN%20-%20BLUSH/DSC06378.jpg


----------



## jes0912

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate my new and first celine purchase.

Item: Celine nano luggage in black
FS by private seller 




















Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## jhsmama

Hi,
Can you please help authenticate this ebay listing for Celine box bag?
Item: *Authentic CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Black*
Listing Number: 192194572976
Seller: cristysemena79
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...572976?hash=item2cbfb072b0:g:XkYAAOSwi7RZI23Z
Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## ria616

Hello, please help authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
Listing Number: Bought in-store
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: Bought in-store
View attachment 3690875
View attachment 3690880
View attachment 3690881
View attachment 3690891
View attachment 3690895
View attachment 3690900
View attachment 3690901
View attachment 3690902
View attachment 3690905
View attachment 3690906


----------



## ria616

More pictures:
View attachment 3690908
View attachment 3690909
View attachment 3690910
View attachment 3690911
View attachment 3690912
View attachment 3690913


----------



## Seti.m

unoma said:


> Need to see more photos of imprint, serial number and zipper marking


Thanks for your reply, i really appreciate!
Here are some more pics, hope they help!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, please help me to authenticate it, thanks in advance.
Item:Celine black leather clutch bag
Listing Number:182568869928
Seller:accesorize2011
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182568869928?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Mary Sheldon

Hi, could someone please authenticate this celine bag? Purchased on poshmark, which they authenticated. Tried to get it authenticated on ******************, which they said was fake.

Item: celine mini luggage- black
Item #: on poshmark
Seller: closetjunkie126 
Links: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5898e1b3fbf6f9b1be01597a


----------



## clairelee

*



















Dear Unoma, I would be grateful if you would help me authenticate this box bag. 
*
Item: Celine classic box bag in medium
Listing Number: What is listing munber
Seller: amuze.com
Link:https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-tan#.WS49XoVOLoo
Comments: I bought 3 box basg in AMUZE.com. Comparing upon my box bags purchasing in Celine store, there has some differeces.(actually many things is different ) For examples, Celin paris logo is too different(especially A&R is weired) and stitch is very thin ,also leather texture is totally differnet to original bag.
I contact to AMUZE for this reason but they insist the bags they are sold are authentic. I post many close pictures of celine box bag.
Please help me.


----------



## cstellin

I just purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective and would love your opinion on the authenticity. 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...mel-leather-belt-celine-handbag-3958746.shtml
The authentication code is F-MP-0144.
Thank you!


----------



## cstellin

cstellin said:


> I just purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective and would love your opinion on the authenticity.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...mel-leather-belt-celine-handbag-3958746.shtml
> The authentication code is F-MP-0144.
> Thank you!



Here are some additional images of the actual bag. Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

cstellin said:


> Here are some additional images of the actual bag. Thank you!!!


Ask for serial number


----------



## cstellin

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number


Serial # is f-mp-0144


unoma said:


> Ask for serial number


 
Serial number is f-mp-0144


----------



## unoma

clairelee said:


> *
> View attachment 3715207
> View attachment 3715208
> View attachment 3715213
> View attachment 3715212
> View attachment 3715209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715221
> 
> View attachment 3715223
> 
> View attachment 3715225
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715224
> 
> Dear Unoma, I would be grateful if you would help me authenticate this box bag.
> *
> Item: Celine classic box bag in medium
> Listing Number: What is listing munber
> Seller: amuze.com
> Link:https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-tan#.WS49XoVOLoo
> Comments: I bought 3 box basg in AMUZE.com. Comparing upon my box bags purchasing in Celine store, there has some differeces.(actually many things is different ) For examples, Celin paris logo is too different(especially A&R is weired) and stitch is very thin ,also leather texture is totally differnet to original bag.
> I contact to AMUZE for this reason but they insist the bags they are sold are authentic. I post many close pictures of celine box bag.
> Please help me.


Pls post serial number, zipper marking and all imprints.


----------



## cstellin

cstellin said:


> Serial # is f-mp-0144
> 
> 
> Serial number is f-mp-0144


----------



## unoma

jhsmama said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help authenticate this ebay listing for Celine box bag?
> Item: *Authentic CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Black*
> Listing Number: 192194572976
> Seller: cristysemena79
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...572976?hash=item2cbfb072b0:g:XkYAAOSwi7RZI23Z
> Thank you so much for your help!!


Need to see clear serial number


----------



## gaia84

Hi guys. I'm totally new to this. Can anyone help me with this one? She says there is no serial number and has called the Celine store to ask and they said that there are no serial numbers printed inside the bags. She said sometime there are production numbers but even that is not consistent. She says she has the serial number printed in the tag and that's the only place it would be according to the store.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122503591349?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs


----------



## Seti.m

Seti.m said:


> View attachment 3713052
> View attachment 3713053
> View attachment 3713054
> 
> Thanks for your reply, i really appreciate!
> Here are some more pics, hope they help!


Unoma pls help me, these are the additional pictures she sent me... can you tell now or still not?


----------



## mmyres

Item: Celine Luggage Tote
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/clo/6147011395.html
Comments: Please let me know if you need anything else. Thanks!


----------



## Seti.m

Hi! I need to get this bag authenticated, please Unoma help me 
Thanks

Item: celine trapeze bag
Listing Number: no listing number, is from depop
Seller: @xin1029 on depop
Link: http://depop.com/xin1029/xin1029-celine-trapeze-bag-100-genuinethe
Comments: i really wonder if this is authentic or not because she said she bought it at harrods but then i see the price which is just 295£ which makes me doubt its authentic... so fake or authentic? 
The serial number is F-TB-0162


----------



## clairelee

unoma said:


> Pls post serial number, zipper marking and all imprints.


I update files you request. If you need to more pics , tell me. I will post pics.
serial number is S-LA-1176
Comparing upon my original  black calssic box bag(I bought it in Celine store), there has many differences.


----------



## unoma

yeahzepp said:


> Hi everyone! I don't think I have posted before. I always find your forum helpful, so thank you!
> Now... I just purchased a Céline nano from eBay and I received it today. Everything looks great, however, there's a few things that are off. I will attach pictures so you can authenticate it for me!
> 
> Now, what I find weird is the strap, and cards!
> Take a look! The middle envelope has two accents and a strange font. And the strap looks like the gold chipped.
> 
> The colors and vivid, gorgeous, and stinks beautifully like leather. I just need that peace of mind.
> 
> I'm asking about those things because I have another tricolor nano and the way it is on the strap is different, and also the envelope.
> 
> It's just so perfect it can't be fake
> Lol let me know ladies! I appreciate you! ❤️❤️


Pls post auction link


travelista said:


> And one more, please! Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG AUTHENTIC HANDBAG WOMAN BEIGE NUDE SAC PURSE TASCHE BOLSO
> Listing Number: 122502440116
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-BEIGE-NUDE-SAC-PURSE-TASCHE-BOLSO/122502440116?_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=41a656aef16e422d85cca32d5d71a429&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=122502440116
> Comments: Thank you!


Super Fake Tie


----------



## heatherlamhw

Hi unoma! 
Hope you didnt miss my posts on page 761! 
Thank you so much for your help! the private seller is still waiting for me, I would be ever so grateful if you could help to authenticate this small vertical bi-cabas! 



heatherlamhw said:


> Item: Small vertical bi-cabas
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: carol chan
> Link: closed facebook group in HK
> Comments: sold on private group on facebook. Please see pictures for post.





heatherlamhw said:


> Thank you so much authenticators for using your valuable time to help us!
> I first posted this on #11401, but then I also managed to get photos of the zipper imprint from the seller, but she told me that there is no serial number tag in the small vertical bi-cabas.
> I thought I would post again here since I had them!
> 
> Really appreciate your help in authenticating for us ladies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702416
> View attachment 3702417


----------



## Seti.m

Hi Unoma! I'd really be grateful if you could check this bag as my reservation only lasts till tonight and if it's authentic i really wanna buy it! 
Hope to hear from you soon! Xx



Seti.m said:


> Hi! I need to get this bag authenticated, please Unoma help me
> Thanks
> 
> Item: celine trapeze bag
> Listing Number: no listing number, is from depop
> Seller: @xin1029 on depop
> Link: http://depop.com/xin1029/xin1029-celine-trapeze-bag-100-genuinethe
> Comments: i really wonder if this is authentic or not because she said she bought it at harrods but then i see the price which is just 295£ which makes me doubt its authentic... so fake or authentic?
> The serial number is F-TB-0162
> View attachment 3715862
> View attachment 3715863
> View attachment 3715864
> View attachment 3715865
> View attachment 3715866
> View attachment 3715867
> View attachment 3715868
> View attachment 3715872
> View attachment 3715873
> View attachment 3715874


----------



## ScoutMinion

Hello! 
If you're able to help me authenticate this bag on Vestiaire, that would be lovely! 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...line/brown-cloth-celine-handbag-4027361.shtml


----------



## YunaMH

Hi Authenticators! Hoping I found a good deal  I asked the seller to upload all necessary pictures to the listing but she stated that she is having issues with the site. Please help authenticate if possible. Thank you!

Item: Vintage Céline Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: 898057198
Seller: atbatliner
Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...vintage-celine-classic-box-bag/v/an898057198/
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## mrsmw88

Hi Unoma, I have a post on pg 761, from May 18 - I'm not sure if you missed this post but have been waiting and checking everyday for you response, can you please authenticate ASAP.  Thank you so much.


----------



## MAGJES

Celine Nano in Khaki Green
Seller: dip-ep
Item#: 
172703382250

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...159f353&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=161607526259


Thank you!


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Celine Nano in Khaki Green
> Seller: dip-ep
> Item#:
> 172703382250
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Luggage-Nano-Shopper-Lather-Hand-Bag-Khaki-168243-Used-F-S/172703382250?_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=ac6675d679af4497905cc7a86159f353&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=161607526259
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

YunaMH said:


> Hi Authenticators! Hoping I found a good deal  I asked the seller to upload all necessary pictures to the listing but she stated that she is having issues with the site. Please help authenticate if possible. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Vintage Céline Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: 898057198
> Seller: atbatliner
> Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...vintage-celine-classic-box-bag/v/an898057198/
> Comments: Thank you!


Photos is not enlarging


----------



## unoma

Seti.m said:


> Hi! I need to get this bag authenticated, please Unoma help me
> Thanks
> 
> Item: celine trapeze bag
> Listing Number: no listing number, is from depop
> Seller: @xin1029 on depop
> Link: http://depop.com/xin1029/xin1029-celine-trapeze-bag-100-genuinethe
> Comments: i really wonder if this is authentic or not because she said she bought it at harrods but then i see the price which is just 295£ which makes me doubt its authentic... so fake or authentic?
> The serial number is F-TB-0162
> View attachment 3715862
> View attachment 3715863
> View attachment 3715864
> View attachment 3715865
> View attachment 3715866
> View attachment 3715867
> View attachment 3715868
> View attachment 3715872
> View attachment 3715873
> View attachment 3715874


Would need to see the serial number


----------



## unoma

Lin


mmyres said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/clo/6147011395.html
> Comments: Please let me know if you need anything else. Thanks!


link removed


----------



## unoma

Boragj said:


> Hi can you please take a look at this? Pretty please
> Item: nano luggage
> Listing: 142390062858
> Seller: Ebay
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142390062858?redirect=mobile


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

apostolicwest said:


> Hi there,
> Much appreciated if you can help me authenticate the follow: i have bought it on eBay and is waiting for shipment
> Item: Celine Medium Box in Camel Brown
> Listing Number: 282473856977
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/282473856977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Nil
> thanks in advance


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

mrsmw88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this item please.
> Item:  Mini Luggage Tote - drummed calfskin
> Listing: 154950
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-coquelicot-154950


Auth


----------



## unoma

travelista said:


> And one more, please! Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG AUTHENTIC HANDBAG WOMAN BEIGE NUDE SAC PURSE TASCHE BOLSO
> Listing Number: 122502440116
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-WOMAN-BEIGE-NUDE-SAC-PURSE-TASCHE-BOLSO/122502440116?_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=41a656aef16e422d85cca32d5d71a429&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=122502440116
> Comments: Thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

travelista said:


> Hello! Grateful for your authentication of the below item:
> 
> Item: Celine Grey Belt Bag in Textured Calfskin
> Listing Number: 222520670154
> Seller: latac1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Grey...670154?hash=item33cf43f7ca:g:TiwAAOSwn-tZI1Bo


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Infinity8 said:


> Please authenticate
> Celine small trapeze bag
> Link
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-small-trapeze-bag-19
> 
> Thank you


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

CallaBerry said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Item: vintage celine shoulder bag
> Seller: kpsuperstore
> Linkhttps://carousell.com/p/original-celine-shoulder-bag-86722109/?ref=search&ref_query=original%20celine&ref_rank=1&ref_referrer=%2Fsearch%2Fproducts%3Fquery%3Doriginal%2520celine
> Comments: seller took the pictures. Appreciate it if you can help authenticate this baggie
> View attachment 3704557
> View attachment 3704558
> View attachment 3704559
> View attachment 3704560
> View attachment 3704561


Auth


----------



## unoma

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! I think my original post might have been skipped! [emoji85] would you please provide feedback on this item ?! Appreciate it sooo much !!
> 
> Listing:  142370360256
> Seller: noodlesoup8
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...ther-Silver-/142370360256?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

patchydel said:


> Can I please get an authentication on this item?  thank you unoma
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas in Black Grained Leather
> Listing Number: 282481266872
> Seller: amazing1988
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Cabas-in-Black-Grained-Leather-BNWT-/282481266872
> Comments: Thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

KeepItChic said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I finally got better photos from the seller of the zipper marking. The seller got a bit defensive towards the end stating that if I am questioning authenticity I should not purchase. Honestly, he/she needs to understand that as buyers, we are paying a lot of money for these items, and we have the right to further research these claimed "authentic" items.... ugh frustrating...sorry lol end rant.
> 
> I have pasted my info from initial post for reference below:
> 
> Item: Celine Horizontal Cabas Grained Calfskin Black
> Seller: cuband313
> Listing /Item Number: 132189244486
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132189244486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you, Unoma!


Auth


----------



## unoma

mrsmw88 said:


> Please help - Is this is an authentic Celine bag or fake?? (part 1 pics)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Red-Grain-Leather-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-/322512426126?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zhswod0tbxjrJJIJTNA2tw8JPrQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Fake


----------



## Boragj

Please take a look at this if you get a chance
Celine micro
Item 232351240484
Seller fywush
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-...tom-Box-Tie-/232351240484?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## mrsmw88

unoma said:


> Fake


I was fairly certain it was fake as well once I saw the bag in person but wanted to get the official word from an authenticator/expert on Celine.  Thank you so much for responding,


----------



## KeepItChic

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much, Unoma


----------



## ria616

Hello, please help authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
Listing Number: Bought in-store
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: Bought in-store
View attachment 3690875
View attachment 3690880
View attachment 3690881
View attachment 3690891
View attachment 3690895
View attachment 3690900
View attachment 3690901
View attachment 3690902
View attachment 3690905
View attachment 3690906


----------



## ria616

More pictures:
View attachment 3690908
View attachment 3690909
View attachment 3690910
View attachment 3690911
View attachment 3690912
View attachment 3690913


----------



## YunaMH

YunaMH said:


> Hi Authenticators! Hoping I found a good deal  I asked the seller to upload all necessary pictures to the listing but she stated that she is having issues with the site. Please help authenticate if possible. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Vintage Céline Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: 898057198
> Seller: atbatliner
> Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...vintage-celine-classic-box-bag/v/an898057198/
> Comments: Thank you!





unoma said:


> Photos is not enlarging



Updated with pictures attached. Thank you Unoma!


----------



## ScoutMinion

Afternoon! Please could you help me with this one? Thank you! x 
Item: Celine Boston bag large travel handbag 
Listing Number: 122116668778
Seller: connectjapan
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...668778?hash=item1c6eb87d6a:g:z0wAAOSww5hZFH9F
Comments:


----------



## sillymonkey

Hi, I recently bought a red box bag from Amuze. They have mixed reviews online but after receiving the bag, I am fairly certain that it is real. Though for the peace of mind, would love to get a second opinion. The red box is sold out so the only link available is for the black box. I couldn't see the serial number well even with a flash light, hopefully what you can see in the picture would be good enough. Thank you for your time!!
Item: Celine classic medium box bag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Amuze
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-black#.WTSZRbX3aaM


----------



## sunflower728

Please help!! I've done so much research into this and it's my first bag but I'm very nervous. Clearly she got the name wrong (calling it a phantom when it's a mini) but is it authentic???

Item: Navy Blue Céline Phantom Medium Tote Bag
Listing Number: 252940467028
Seller: thebanditlife007
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/252940467028


Comments: I already bought this but it hasn't been shipped yet so it isn't too late to cancel I think if it's fake. 

Thanks so much Unoma!


----------



## sunflower728

Please help me with this one too!!

Item: Celine luggage leather tote
Listing Number: 4002042
Seller: Melania
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-4002042.shtml#


----------



## sunflower728

Sorry - one more ask! 

Item: Celine trapeze medium bag 
Listing Number: CEL44510
Seller: therealreal 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-234


----------



## jhsmama

unoma said:


> Need to see clear serial number


Thanks Unoma.
Unfortunately, this was sold.
I have another one for you to take a look at, if you don't mind.
I will put a new post. 
Thanks so much~


----------



## jhsmama

Hi,
Can you please help authenticate this eBay listing for Celine box bag?
Item: CELINE Medium Box Bag in Brown Leather & Gold Brand new condition!
Listing Number:272700544978
Seller: everluxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272700544978?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you so much for your help!!

I asked seller for picture of authenticity code and she sent the picture.


----------



## sunflower728

Hi! I found another and would love help

Item: Celine navy blue leather mini luggage top handle tote
Listing number: 282459359183
Seller: designerdealfinds6 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282459359183


----------



## sunflower728

sunflower728 said:


> Please help!! I've done so much research into this and it's my first bag but I'm very nervous. Clearly she got the name wrong (calling it a phantom when it's a mini) but is it authentic???
> 
> Item: Navy Blue Céline Phantom Medium Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 252940467028
> Seller: thebanditlife007
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252940467028
> 
> 
> Comments: I already bought this but it hasn't been shipped yet so it isn't too late to cancel I think if it's fake.
> 
> Thanks so much Unoma!




Adding some pics that were sent to me.


----------



## sunflower728

sunflower728 said:


> Please help!! I've done so much research into this and it's my first bag but I'm very nervous. Clearly she got the name wrong (calling it a phantom when it's a mini) but is it authentic???
> 
> Item: Navy Blue Céline Phantom Medium Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 252940467028
> Seller: thebanditlife007
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252940467028
> 
> 
> Comments: I already bought this but it hasn't been shipped yet so it isn't too late to cancel I think if it's fake.
> 
> Thanks so much Unoma!




Adding some pics that were
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 sent to me.


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine nano luggage navy (I purchased) she used stock pics in her listing so I've added all other pics. 
Item- Celine navy nano luggage
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/112433414248 
Seller- alexdeand-7
Listing # - 112433414248
Pics attached of actual bag below.


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine nano luggage navy (I purchased) she used stock pics in her listing so I've added all other pics.
> Item- Celine navy nano luggage
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/112433414248
> Seller- alexdeand-7
> Listing # - 112433414248
> Pics attached of actual bag below.


A few more pics just in case


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> A few more pics just in case


One more pic


----------



## Seti.m

unoma said:


> Would need to see the serial number


Thanks so much for your answer! 
She said it's impossible to take a picture of the serial number as its in the back pocket so i'm really skeptical... what do you think? And also what do you think of the other pictures, did it look like an authentic bag or rather fake? 
This is the best picture she could get


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can you have a look at this Céline? Thank you [emoji4]

Item name: Céline: Nano luggage / 100% authentic
Listing no: 122531016650
Seller: Annpeti0 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122531016650?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
View attachment 3722432
View attachment 3722433
View attachment 3722434
View attachment 3722435
View attachment 3722436


----------



## swtdevlgrl

Hi authenticators,
Item: *$2500 CELINE NWT NEW 2017 MINI BELT Handbag CLOUD Grained Calfskin BAG AUTHENTIC*
Listing Number: 332245232948
Seller: auctiondoctors
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332245232948?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true&autorefresh=true
Comments: Thanks so much!


----------



## ashlie

Seti.m said:


> Thanks so much for your answer!
> She said it's impossible to take a picture of the serial number as its in the back pocket so i'm really skeptical... what do you think? And also what do you think of the other pictures, did it look like an authentic bag or rather fake?
> This is the best picture she could get
> View attachment 3722391



I would tell her to take out the back pocket and flip it inside out. They aren't glued in there and very easy to take out/put back in.


----------



## plantes

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Mini
Listing Number: 3985034
Seller: Anna - http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3856294.shtml
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-3985034.shtml
Comments: Item purchased via Vestiaire Collective. Seller is a trusted profile. Has passed VC Authentication. Hoping for a second opinion. Item currently en route from Paris, can post more pics upon receipt.


----------



## jhsmama

Hello~ 
I have one more request for Celine box.

Item: CELINE Authentic Brown Box Bag NWT & Box Minor Interior Mark On Leather
Listing Number:152565677713
Seller: pucci3985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152565677713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you so much for your help!!

Seller sent couple more pics so please see below.


----------



## michelina13

Please also authenticate this nano 
Item- nano goatskin turquoise 
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/332254854744 

Listing-#- 332254854744

Seller- tinitini91


Thank you!!


----------



## sunflower728

Hi,
Please please help! Can you please authenticate this bag when you have time? Thank you so much - I really appreciate your help.

Item: Authentic CELINE Brown Luggage Mini Shopper Leather Handbag w/ Dust Bag
Listing Number: 232361523109
Seller: brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232361523109

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## winnieso

Hi,
Found this nano luggage in my favorite color. Please help and let me know if it is the real deal. Thank you so much !

Item: Celine Nano Bag
Listing Number: 332254854744
Seller: tinitini91
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Nano-Bag-/332254854744?hash=item4d5beebe58:g:SgQAAOSwaEhZN~LD
Comments: Thanks so much!


----------



## gaia84

Bought this box and wanting to make sure it's authentic. Thank you SO MUCH in advance, I really appreciate it!!

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Flap Bag Black Python New Without Tags
Listing number: 172566406671
Seller: shopevolve 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172566406671?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are extra photos of zipper marking and serial number:


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you please help me authenticate it, thanks in advance!
Item: Celine black leather clutch bag
Listing Number: 182568869928
Seller: accesorize2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182568869928?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Xanthmuse

So I'm rather new here, but I found this purse ina local thrift store for $7. I know it could be worth a lot, but money is super tight right now so I didn't want to bite the bullet and risk it being fake. But they are willing to hold it until tomorrow for me. Could any body help me with this?


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! I tried searching and couldn't find a duplicate post on this bag. I would very much like to be confident in a purchase and would like to know if this is authentic?

Item: Celine Taupe Grained Calfskin Leather Medium Trotteur Bag
Listing Number: 144287 
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-taupe-grained-calfskin-leather-medium-trotteur-bag.html
Comments: Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrsmw88

Hi,  Can you please authenticate?  Thank you in advance.
Item:  Celine Mini Luggage - Drummed Calfskin
Listing: 179119
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-red-179119


----------



## Katybug1

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Katybug1

Hi. Not sure if I am doing this right or in the right place. Sorry.
Item: *Celine nano luggage black pebbled leather classic authentic small mini bag*
Listing Number: 142409258871
Seller: nathareynold3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142409258871?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Just wanted to find out if this is a real Celine.


----------



## Katybug1

*Celine nano luggage black Calf leather classic authentic small mini bag*
*142409259099*
*nathareynold3*
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/142409259099?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*Just wanted to find out if this is a real Celine.*


----------



## Katybug1

Katybug1 said:


> Hi. Not sure if I am doing this right or in the right place. Sorry.
> Item: *Celine nano luggage black pebbled leather classic authentic small mini bag*
> Listing Number: 142409258871
> Seller: nathareynold3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142409258871?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Just wanted to find out if this is a real Celine.


Please help if you can. The auction ends in a few hours. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katybug1

Katybug1 said:


> *Celine nano luggage black Calf leather classic authentic small mini bag*
> *142409259099*
> *nathareynold3*
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/142409259099?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> *Just wanted to find out if this is a real Celine.*


Please help if you can. The auction ends in a few hours. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katybug1

Sorry. Didn't mean to post my first post.


----------



## michelina13

Also one more micro luggage I'm interested in
Celine micro 
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/252979587674 

Listing # 252979587674

Seller- gmloughran


Thank you as always!!!!


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Also one more micro luggage I'm interested in
> Celine micro
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/252979587674
> 
> Listing # 252979587674
> 
> Seller- gmloughran
> 
> 
> Thank you as always!!!!


Never mind on this micro seller uploaded zipper pics and I know it's a fake


----------



## Katybug1

michelina13 said:


> Never mind on this micro seller uploaded zipper pics and I know it's a fake


How can you tell by the zipper pics ?


----------



## michelina13

Katybug1 said:


> How can you tell by the zipper pics ?


Really need to wait for authenticators Unoma to tell you for sure. I'm not an authenticator. Just know from what I have learned about Celine over the years. Thanks


----------



## Katybug1

michelina13 said:


> Really need to wait for authenticators Unoma to tell you for sure. I'm not an authenticator. Just know from what I have learned about Celine over the years. Thanks


Okay. Thank you  = )


----------



## Katybug1

Thank you Ladies !


----------



## Katybug1

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Luggage Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 222540445376
Seller: ajluxury-17
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-Celine-Luggage-Leather-Tote-Bag-/222540445376
Comments: Ladies, Is this a real Celine ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katybug1

Katybug1 said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Luggage Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 222540445376
> Seller: ajluxury-17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-Celine-Luggage-Leather-Tote-Bag-/222540445376
> Comments: Ladies, Is this a real Celine ? Thanks in advance.



Okay I think I'm getting the hang of this now....


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage all black pebbled leather small women's bag mini
Listing Number: 252983350026
Seller:  ritur4483_2 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...d-leather-small-womens-bag-mini-/252983350026
Comments: Ladies, Is this a real Celine ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katybug1

Item: AUTH Celine nano luggage Gray Pebbled leather small mini bag
Listing Number: 142410252855
Seller:   nathareynold3 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-nano-luggage-Gray-Pebbled-leather-small-mini-bag-/142410252855
Comments: Ladies, Is this a real Celine ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katybug1

Please help me authenticate this bag....I think it might be a fake.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152575665822
Listing # 152575665822
Seller: sand_462
Thank you !!!


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Item: *Celine Bag Mini Scalloped Suede Flap with Fish Charm Blue*
Listing Number: 291848918777
Seller: CelebrityOwned
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bag-Mi...918777?txnId=1447321162019#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments:  Is there anything fishy about this bag?


----------



## bagloverny

Hi unoma, can you please help authenticate this Box bag? I have added many additional pics from seller. 

Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium In Burgundy Color Shoulder Strap 
Listing Number: 
162547123131
Seller: brandacces16
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162547123131?NAV=HOME


----------



## Mayann

Hi, 
A private owner is selling her celine twisted cabas so i dont have a link to provide.she sent me pics via viber only.hope i can still get help before making the purchase. The pouch is already missing though. Im still for the closeup pic of celine stamp.


----------



## Mayann

Sorry pics duplicated


----------



## michelina13

does anyone know when Unoma will be back?? It's been a week ?? Just curious? 
Thnx


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hi authenticators,

I hope I'm not being pushy or anything, but it seems like my post from May 20th was missed, and it's been a while.  Would anyone be available to take a look?  I think I covered the bases in terms of which pictures need to be supplied for authentication, but please let me know if additional shots are required!

Thank you!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-762#post-31357988


----------



## mrsmw88

michelina13 said:


> does anyone know when Unoma will be back?? It's been a week ?? Just curious?
> Thnx



I love this forum and it's awesome when we can get items authenticated.  Over the last month it looks like the average response time is about 10-14 days.   There are great deals to be found on second hand items or at discounted outlets but It's really difficult to buy in confidence when there are so many fakes/replica Celine items out there as well.  It's extremely helpful to have forums/websites like this that provide an experienced set of eyes/advice from authenticators.  I just wish there were more authenticators on the Celine thread so we could get a response within a 24-48 hour period and/or Unoma was able to authenticate more often so we can make the best/informed decisions to purchase and/or to return items (especially when there is a very limited return policy or time period to make a dispute) in confidence knowing if they are truly authentic or not.

I recently ran into both of these situations/experiences.  One item I purchased had a limited return/dispute time period...I ended up having to return/dispute it before I got a response on my post.  It was a really nice looking bag but I purchased on eBay (which is risky), paid approx $800 and there were a few small things on the inside lining that made me question the authenticity so I wasn't willing to take the risk without a guarantee it was authentic.  Several days after I returned the bag, Unoma did respond to my post confirming it was a "fake" so I got lucky that my intuition was right and I made the right decision to return it but it would have been awful to find out I had returned it and then confirmed to have been authentic.  On another item I had asked to get authenticated, it was the real deal and was "authentic" but unfortunately by the time I got a response to my post (about 10 days I believe) it was sold.  I was so disappointed it had sold and that I didn't get it, but again it's hard to take the risk and spend $1000+ not having an experienced set of eyes authenticate it with so many fakes/dishonest sellers out there.  

I'm so grateful this website/forum exists and to have found it.  I really do appreciate all the authenticators and their experience/advise is so helpful for us all.  Hopefully Unoma and other authenticators will be back on soon to authenticate and hopefully can respond to our posts more frequently.


----------



## michelina13

mrsmw88 said:


> I love this forum and it's awesome when we can get items authenticated.  Over the last month it looks like the average response time is about 10-14 days.   There are great deals to be found on second hand items or at discounted outlets but It's really difficult to buy in confidence when there are so many fakes/replica Celine items out there as well.  It's extremely helpful to have forums/websites like this that provide an experienced set of eyes/advice from authenticators.  I just wish there were more authenticators on the Celine thread so we could get a response within a 24-48 hour period and/or Unoma was able to authenticate more often so we can make the best/informed decisions to purchase and/or to return items (especially when there is a very limited return policy or time period to make a dispute) in confidence knowing if they are truly authentic or not.
> 
> I recently ran into both of these situations/experiences.  One item I purchased had a limited return/dispute time period...I ended up having to return/dispute it before I got a response on my post.  It was a really nice looking bag but I purchased on eBay (which is risky), paid approx $800 and there were a few small things on the inside lining that made me question the authenticity so I wasn't willing to take the risk without a guarantee it was authentic.  Several days after I returned the bag, Unoma did respond to my post confirming it was a "fake" so I got lucky that my intuition was right and I made the right decision to return it but it would have been awful to find out I had returned it and then confirmed to have been authentic.  On another item I had asked to get authenticated, it was the real deal and was "authentic" but unfortunately by the time I got a response to my post (about 10 days I believe) it was sold.  I was so disappointed it had sold and that I didn't get it, but again it's hard to take the risk and spend $1000+ not having an experienced set of eyes authenticate it with so many fakes/dishonest sellers out there.
> 
> I'm so grateful this website/forum exists and to have found it.  I really do appreciate all the authenticators and their experience/advise is so helpful for us all.  Hopefully Unoma and other authenticators will be back on soon to authenticate and hopefully can respond to our posts more frequently.


Thank you. I know they do this when they have Time but really wish we got responses faster. Thanks.


----------



## ScoutMinion

mrsmw88 said:


> I love this forum and it's awesome when we can get items authenticated.  Over the last month it looks like the average response time is about 10-14 days.   There are great deals to be found on second hand items or at discounted outlets but It's really difficult to buy in confidence when there are so many fakes/replica Celine items out there as well.  It's extremely helpful to have forums/websites like this that provide an experienced set of eyes/advice from authenticators.  I just wish there were more authenticators on the Celine thread so we could get a response within a 24-48 hour period and/or Unoma was able to authenticate more often so we can make the best/informed decisions to purchase and/or to return items (especially when there is a very limited return policy or time period to make a dispute) in confidence knowing if they are truly authentic or not.
> 
> I recently ran into both of these situations/experiences.  One item I purchased had a limited return/dispute time period...I ended up having to return/dispute it before I got a response on my post.  It was a really nice looking bag but I purchased on eBay (which is risky), paid approx $800 and there were a few small things on the inside lining that made me question the authenticity so I wasn't willing to take the risk without a guarantee it was authentic.  Several days after I returned the bag, Unoma did respond to my post confirming it was a "fake" so I got lucky that my intuition was right and I made the right decision to return it but it would have been awful to find out I had returned it and then confirmed to have been authentic.  On another item I had asked to get authenticated, it was the real deal and was "authentic" but unfortunately by the time I got a response to my post (about 10 days I believe) it was sold.  I was so disappointed it had sold and that I didn't get it, but again it's hard to take the risk and spend $1000+ not having an experienced set of eyes authenticate it with so many fakes/dishonest sellers out there.
> 
> I'm so grateful this website/forum exists and to have found it.  I really do appreciate all the authenticators and their experience/advise is so helpful for us all.  Hopefully Unoma and other authenticators will be back on soon to authenticate and hopefully can respond to our posts more frequently.



Yeah i agree  This website is a godsend and i'm so grateful it exists but i really wish they'd find a minute or two to pop online and help us :/


----------



## Fsjo

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!

Item: Celine small trio daffodil
Listing Number:
Seller: fashionette
Link: https://www.fashionette.co.uk/celine-trio-bag-daffodil
Comments:


----------



## sunflower728

sunflower728 said:


> Hi,
> Please please help! Can you please authenticate this bag when you have time? Thank you so much - I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Brown Luggage Mini Shopper Leather Handbag w/ Dust Bag
> Listing Number: 232361523109
> Seller: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232361523109
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


Hi!!

I still need help on this one (above) and this one. I've purchased and have a limited return window so please help!!

Item: Navy Blue Céline Phantom Medium Tote Bag
Listing Number: 252940467028
Seller: thebanditlife007
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/252940467028


----------



## californiagal28

Hi,

Your help in authenticating this mini Luggage tote is greatly appreciated:

Item: Celine Tote Bag
Listing number: 182616235096
Seller: brendburges1
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182616235096 

Many thanks.


----------



## Y2Y

Hi please help authentic this bag.  Thank you

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5viom2vinp1x31/AADt6XUWscJv_dDkjZRoqD1za?dl=0

EBay item number
252955909411

Thank you


----------



## Y2Y

Good Morning, please help authentic this bag.  Sorry for the previous incorrect format.  You assistance will be greatly appreciated.  

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listening number: 252955909411 
Seller:  kaboom777
Link: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5viom2vinp1x31/AADt6XUWscJv_dDkjZRoqD1za?dl=0

Thank you


----------



## unoma

Y2Y said:


> Good Morning, please help authentic this bag.  Sorry for the previous incorrect format.  You assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listening number: 252955909411
> Seller:  kaboom777
> Link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5viom2vinp1x31/AADt6XUWscJv_dDkjZRoqD1za?dl=0
> 
> Thank you


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

Y2Y said:


> Good Morning, please help authentic this bag.  Sorry for the previous incorrect format.  You assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listening number: 252955909411
> Seller:  kaboom777
> Link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5viom2vinp1x31/AADt6XUWscJv_dDkjZRoqD1za?dl=0
> 
> Thank you


Fake Trapeze


----------



## unoma

californiagal28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your help in authenticating this mini Luggage tote is greatly appreciated:
> 
> Item: Celine Tote Bag
> Listing number: 182616235096
> Seller: brendburges1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182616235096
> 
> Many thanks.


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

sunflower728 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I still need help on this one (above) and this one. I've purchased and have a limited return window so please help!!
> 
> Item: Navy Blue Céline Phantom Medium Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 252940467028
> Seller: thebanditlife007
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252940467028


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

S


Fsjo said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine small trio daffodil
> Listing Number:
> Seller: fashionette
> Link: https://www.fashionette.co.uk/celine-trio-bag-daffodil
> Comments:


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

faintlymacabre said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> I hope I'm not being pushy or anything, but it seems like my post from May 20th was missed, and it's been a while.  Would anyone be available to take a look?  I think I covered the bases in terms of which pictures need to be supplied for authentication, but please let me know if additional shots are required!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-762#post-31357988


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Hi unoma, can you please help authenticate this Box bag? I have added many additional pics from seller.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium In Burgundy Color Shoulder Strap
> Listing Number:
> 162547123131
> Seller: brandacces16
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162547123131?NAV=HOME
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727807
> View attachment 3727808
> View attachment 3727809
> View attachment 3727810
> View attachment 3727811
> View attachment 3727812
> View attachment 3727813
> View attachment 3727814
> View attachment 3727815
> View attachment 3727816


Would like to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Item: *Celine Bag Mini Scalloped Suede Flap with Fish Charm Blue*
> Listing Number: 291848918777
> Seller: CelebrityOwned
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bag-Mi...918777?txnId=1447321162019#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments:  Is there anything fishy about this bag?


Auth


----------



## Y2Y

unoma said:


> Auction link?




The auction has ended the eBay item number is 252955909411.


----------



## unoma

Katybug1 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag....I think it might be a fake.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/152575665822
> Listing # 152575665822
> Seller: sand_462
> Thank you !!!


Fake Phantom


----------



## unoma

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage all black pebbled leather small women's bag mini
> Listing Number: 252983350026
> Seller:  ritur4483_2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...d-leather-small-womens-bag-mini-/252983350026
> Comments: Ladies, Is this a real Celine ? Thanks in advance.


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

Katybug1 said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Luggage Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 222540445376
> Seller: ajluxury-17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-Celine-Luggage-Leather-Tote-Bag-/222540445376
> Comments: Ladies, Is this a real Celine ? Thanks in advance.


Fake


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Also one more micro luggage I'm interested in
> Celine micro
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/252979587674
> 
> Listing # 252979587674
> 
> Seller- gmloughran
> 
> 
> Thank you as always!!!!


Fake


----------



## unoma

mrsmw88 said:


> Hi,  Can you please authenticate?  Thank you in advance.
> Item:  Celine Mini Luggage - Drummed Calfskin
> Listing: 179119
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-red-179119


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

Xanthmuse said:


> View attachment 3724494
> View attachment 3724495
> View attachment 3724496
> View attachment 3724498
> View attachment 3724510
> View attachment 3724530
> View attachment 3724532
> View attachment 3724533
> View attachment 3724534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm rather new here, but I found this purse ina local thrift store for $7. I know it could be worth a lot, but money is super tight right now so I didn't want to bite the bullet and risk it being fake. But they are willing to hold it until tomorrow for me. Could any body help me with this?


It is a Fake


----------



## unoma

gaia84 said:


> Bought this box and wanting to make sure it's authentic. Thank you SO MUCH in advance, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Flap Bag Black Python New Without Tags
> Listing number: 172566406671
> Seller: shopevolve
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172566406671?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are extra photos of zipper marking and serial number:
> 
> View attachment 3723922
> View attachment 3723923
> View attachment 3723924
> View attachment 3723925
> View attachment 3723926


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

winnieso said:


> Hi,
> Found this nano luggage in my favorite color. Please help and let me know if it is the real deal. Thank you so much !
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Bag
> Listing Number: 332254854744
> Seller: tinitini91
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Nano-Bag-/332254854744?hash=item4d5beebe58:g:SgQAAOSwaEhZN~LD
> Comments: Thanks so much!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

sunflower728 said:


> Hi,
> Please please help! Can you please authenticate this bag when you have time? Thank you so much - I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Brown Luggage Mini Shopper Leather Handbag w/ Dust Bag
> Listing Number: 232361523109
> Seller: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232361523109
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sunflower728 said:


> Hi,
> Please please help! Can you please authenticate this bag when you have time? Thank you so much - I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Item: Authentic CELINE Brown Luggage Mini Shopper Leather Handbag w/ Dust Bag
> Listing Number: 232361523109
> Seller: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232361523109
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


Auction link is for a Box and auction number is not working


----------



## unoma

jhsmama said:


> Hello~
> I have one more request for Celine box.
> 
> Item: CELINE Authentic Brown Box Bag NWT & Box Minor Interior Mark On Leather
> Listing Number:152565677713
> Seller: pucci3985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152565677713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> Seller sent couple more pics so please see below.
> View attachment 3722963
> 
> View attachment 3722964


Need to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

plantes said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Tote Mini
> Listing Number: 3985034
> Seller: Anna - http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3856294.shtml
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-3985034.shtml
> Comments: Item purchased via Vestiaire Collective. Seller is a trusted profile. Has passed VC Authentication. Hoping for a second opinion. Item currently en route from Paris, can post more pics upon receipt.


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

swtdevlgrl said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Item: *$2500 CELINE NWT NEW 2017 MINI BELT Handbag CLOUD Grained Calfskin BAG AUTHENTIC*
> Listing Number: 332245232948
> Seller: auctiondoctors
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332245232948?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true&autorefresh=true
> Comments: Thanks so much!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Y2Y

Y2Y said:


> The auction has ended the eBay item number is 252955909411.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/252955909411


----------



## Y2Y

unoma said:


> Auction link?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/252955909411


----------



## ScoutMinion

Item: Authentic Celine Boston bag large 
Listing Number: 122116668778
Seller: connectjapan
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...668778?hash=item1c6eb87d6a:g:z0wAAOSww5hZFH9F
Comments:

Sorry for reposting, i've had my eye on it for ages, just wary


----------



## unoma

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you have a look at this Céline? Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Céline: Nano luggage / 100% authentic
> Listing no: 122531016650
> Seller: Annpeti0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122531016650?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3722432
> View attachment 3722433
> View attachment 3722434
> View attachment 3722435
> View attachment 3722436


Auth


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine nano luggage navy (I purchased) she used stock pics in her listing so I've added all other pics.
> Item- Celine navy nano luggage
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/112433414248
> Seller- alexdeand-7
> Listing # - 112433414248
> Pics attached of actual bag below.


Need to see clear photos of the serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sunflower728 said:


> Sorry - one more ask!
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze medium bag
> Listing Number: CEL44510
> Seller: therealreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-234


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ScoutMinion said:


> Afternoon! Please could you help me with this one? Thank you! x
> Item: Celine Boston bag large travel handbag
> Listing Number: 122116668778
> Seller: connectjapan
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...668778?hash=item1c6eb87d6a:g:z0wAAOSww5hZFH9F
> Comments:


Auth


----------



## unoma

YunaMH said:


> Updated with pictures attached. Thank you Unoma!


Fake


----------



## unoma

mrsmw88 said:


> I was fairly certain it was fake as well once I saw the bag in person but wanted to get the official word from an authenticator/expert on Celine.  Thank you so much for responding,


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Boragj said:


> Please take a look at this if you get a chance
> Celine micro
> Item 232351240484
> Seller fywush
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-...tom-Box-Tie-/232351240484?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Auth


----------



## sunflower728

unoma said:


> Auction link is for a Box and auction number is not working


Sorry about that! Here is the correct link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232361523109?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sunflower728

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Here are photos of that!


----------



## ScoutMinion

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you SO much!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

unoma said:


> Auction link?



This wasn't an auction, but a local sale.  The Kijiji listing was removed once it sold to me.


----------



## Fsjo

Fsjo said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine small trio daffodil
> Listing Number:
> Seller: fashionette
> Link: https://www.fashionette.co.uk/celine-trio-bag-daffodil
> Comments:



Adding some additional pictures


----------



## sillymonkey

Hi Unoma,
You might have missed my post on page 766. I'd appreciate it if you could take a look and authenticate the box Bag I received from Amuze. 
There was a prior post from someone who bought the same bag which i don't believe you responded. Any insight is much appreciated!! 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-766#post-31399993

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-764#post-31389459


----------



## Katybug1

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks Unoma. I'm glad I didn't purchase any of those bags.


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 252990407563
Seller: frantjohns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252990407563
Comments: Thanks !


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 252989564601
Seller: frantjohns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252989564601 
Comments: Thanks !


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 272711682346
Seller: jillianmille-0 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272711682346
Comments: Thanks !


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 142412600201
Seller:  candycanesforever726
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142412600201 
Comments: Thanks !


----------



## unoma

sunflower728 said:


> Sorry about that! Here is the correct link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232361523109?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## unoma

Fsjo said:


> Adding some additional pictures
> View attachment 3729887
> View attachment 3729888
> View attachment 3729889
> View attachment 3729890


Auth


----------



## sunflower728

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you unoma! You're a gem for doing all this.


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate NWT Celine box medium 

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152565677713 

Seller- pucci3985

Listing #- 152565677713

Thank you! I want to buy this bag so please let me know! -
Asked seller for other pics


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate NWT Celine box medium
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152565677713
> 
> Seller- pucci3985
> 
> Listing #- 152565677713
> 
> Thank you! I want to buy this bag so please let me know! -
> Asked seller for other pics


Also I confirmed authenticity report is accurate


----------



## bagloverny

bagloverny said:


> Hi unoma, can you please help authenticate this Box bag? I have added many additional pics from seller.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium In Burgundy Color Shoulder Strap
> Listing Number:
> 162547123131
> Seller: brandacces16
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162547123131?NAV=HOME





unoma said:


> Would like to see clear zipper marking



Hi unoma here are some more zipper pictures as well as some others she sent. I hope this helps. Thanks!


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Thank you so much Unoma!

Btw, I wish I was rich too!


----------



## lisabmiller

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 252990407563
> Seller: frantjohns
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252990407563
> Comments: Thanks !


Fake


----------



## lisabmiller

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 252989564601
> Seller: frantjohns
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252989564601
> Comments: Thanks !


Need serial number and photo of tag inside zipper pouch.


----------



## lisabmiller

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 272711682346
> Seller: jillianmille-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272711682346
> Comments: Thanks !


No longer a registered user.


----------



## lisabmiller

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 142412600201
> Seller:  candycanesforever726
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142412600201
> Comments: Thanks !


Fake.


----------



## Katybug1

lisabmiller said:


> Need serial number and photo of tag inside zipper pouch.


Okay. Thank you. I requested that information from the seller.


----------



## plantes

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking



Thanks for getting back to me. Additional info as per attached.


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 142414316631
Seller:  anneceder054 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-DUNE-LUGGAGE-AUTH-W-R-/142414316631
Comments: Thanks !


----------



## Boragj

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much! I won the auction so this gives me peace of mind


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 152584619016
Seller:  [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/stellajamessdp3?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']stellajamessdp3[/URL] 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Phantom-Large-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Tote-Handbag-/152584619016
Comments: Thanks !


----------



## Katybug1

Hi ! I know this is an outlet and they have lower quality bags but does anyone know if these are authentic Celine bags ? I just stumbled across this site. Never heard of it before.  http://www.celineoutlet.us.com


----------



## loveloverad

Hi girls. I need help. I actually made an offer and it was automatically approved. I need to pay soon so I need to have this authenticated. Thanks in advance.

Item: Authentic Celine Black Calf Skin Leather Nano Luggage Bag with box

Listing Number: 282504823755
Seller: mayforcebe
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...ag-with-box-/282504823755?txnId=1691554206018


----------



## katherine346

Hi! First time buying bag online and am worried I may be looking into a counterfeit.  Please let me know what you guys think.

Item: Celine Trapeze Suede and Black Leather Flap
Listing Number: N/A, not an ebay sale
Seller: N/A, not an ebay sale
Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/378...830678663747917/?sale_post_id=830678663747917 (may be closed group, included screen shot)


----------



## TheAnatomyOfLuxury

*Item: *Celine Shadow Sunglasses
*Listing Number:* N/A
*Seller:* Tradsey - Seller is @Ivashka D.
*Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/celine-shadow-cl41026s-fu55i-58-16-150-21499086/?tref=closet
*Comments:* The seller seemed legit. I checked out the sellers page and other listings. I bought the glasses and recived them today. I also asked for a receipt of the original purchase which i should be getting a picture of. So far, it seems legit, but I am not 100% sure. I would love some feedback thank you.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Item: Celin Mini Luggage Tote in Smooth Black Calfskin
Seller: Naugtipidgins Nest Shop
Link: https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...ni-Luggage-Tote-in-Smooth-Black-Calfskin.html
Comments:  I have had many wonderful transactions with The Nest, but would like the piece of mind of having this authenticated since I am not familiar with Celine.   Thank you in advance for your expertise and help.


----------



## dVn85

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 3924483
Seller: Simon (United Kingdom)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-phantom-celine-handbag-3924483.shtml
Comments: Hello, can you help me verify authenticity? Many thanks!


----------



## dVn85

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: 4014499
Seller: Shalini
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-phantom-celine-handbag-4014499.shtml
Comments: Hello can you please authenticate? Many thanks!


----------



## TheAnatomyOfLuxury

TheAnatomyOfLuxury said:


> *Item: *Celine Shadow Sunglasses
> *Listing Number:* N/A
> *Seller:* Tradsey - Seller is @Ivashka D.
> *Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/celine-shadow-cl41026s-fu55i-58-16-150-21499086/?tref=closet
> *Comments:* The seller seemed legit. I checked out the sellers page and other listings. I bought the glasses and recived them today. I also asked for a receipt of the original purchase which i should be getting a picture of. So far, it seems legit, but I am not 100% sure. I would love some feedback thank you.



Update: I asked for the receipt of the original purchase and the seller sent me this! Let me know what you guys think! thank you so much


----------



## line1912

Item: Celine Classic Medium Silver in Mirror Calfskin
Listing Number: 136383
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/celine-silver-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-flap-bag.html
Comments: Hello, I would appreciate if somebody can authenticate this lovely box bag. Thank you very much!


----------



## ria616

Hello, please help authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
Listing Number: Bought in-store
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: Bought in-store
View attachment 3690875
View attachment 3690880
View attachment 3690881
View attachment 3690891
View attachment 3690895
View attachment 3690900
View attachment 3690901
View attachment 3690902
View attachment 3690905
View attachment 3690906


----------



## ria616

More pictures:
View attachment 3690908
View attachment 3690909
View attachment 3690910
View attachment 3690911
View attachment 3690912
View attachment 3690913


----------



## laurinha707

Hello, am new to the forum. Could you please help authenticate this bag?  Am concerned on logo and security tag….”S-GA-xxxx” & LOGO.  Thanks in advance!
Item: Celine Calfskin medium  Luggage - Gray
Listing Number:  n/ a
Seller: local consignment shop
Link: Bought in-store


----------



## ashlie

laurinha707 said:


> Hello, am new to the forum. Could you please help authenticate this bag?  Am concerned on logo and security tag….”S-GA-xxxx” & LOGO.  Thanks in advance!
> Item: Celine Calfskin medium  Luggage - Gray
> Listing Number:  n/ a
> Seller: local consignment shop
> Link: Bought in-store
> View attachment 3732943
> View attachment 3732944
> View attachment 3732945
> View attachment 3732946
> View attachment 3732947
> View attachment 3732948
> View attachment 3732949
> View attachment 3732950
> View attachment 3732951
> View attachment 3732952



Did you already buy this?


----------



## laurinha707

ashlie said:


> Did you already buy this?


yes...did i get dupped?  It's my first CELINE. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## jhsmama

unoma said:


> Need to see clear zipper marking


HI, Unoma, Thank you so much! 
You are an angel doing all the work!
I have a photo from the seller for zipper marking... not sure if it is clear for you.


----------



## Katybug1

Katybug1 said:


> Hi ! I know this is an outlet and they have lower quality bags but does anyone know if these are authentic Celine bags ? I just stumbled across this site. Never heard of it before.  http://www.celineoutlet.us.com


The bags must be replicas. I emailed them twice and asked but got no response.


----------



## Katybug1

lisabmiller said:


> Need serial number and photo of tag inside zipper pouch.


I never got a response from the seller so must be fake.


----------



## prachi

Please authenticate!  It gives me pause that it says smooth leather but comes with a canvas strap...I thought the smooth leather came with a leather strap?  But I'm a Celine newbie.

Item: Celine Sangle Seau -Black
Listing Number: 122549232688
Seller: lafemmemoderne
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...232688?hash=item1c8880e430:g:dacAAOSwT5xZQecr


----------



## loveloverad

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Black Smooth Calfskin Leather
Item number: 272720286361
Seller ID: goodsdept
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/272720286361


----------



## loveloverad

More photos


----------



## Katybug1

Item: Celine Tri-color Micro Luggage Handbag
Listing Number: 182619987051
Seller: s53
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tri-color-Micro-Luggage-Handbag-/182619987051
Comments: Can someone please authenticate for me ? All the photos necessary are in the listing. Thank you.


----------



## ashlie

laurinha707 said:


> yes...did i get dupped?  It's my first CELINE. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you



Mmmmm...how long is the return period? Definitely wait for Unoma to respond.


----------



## ashlie

Katybug1 said:


> The bags must be replicas. I emailed them twice and asked but got no response.





Katybug1 said:


> I never got a response from the seller so must be fake.



All sites claiming to be selling brand new Céline bags at a discounted rate, or online in general, are always hands down fake/replica sites. Unless, of course, it is a pre-owned reputable site such as fashionphile. However, even those sites are NOT reliable. There are many fakes they are sold on those sites that guarantee 100% authenticity. You must always get item authenticated. 

I also see you have made many many requests within the past week. Our authenticators here donate their time to help us out. If you are in a rush it'll definitely be best to use a third party authentication service. In addition, most authentication forum require members to be an active member of the forum, and not just request authentications. Sometimes they will deny your request.


----------



## Sophia

laurinha707 said:


> Hello, am new to the forum. Could you please help authenticate this bag?  Am concerned on logo and security tag….”S-GA-xxxx” & LOGO.  Thanks in advance!
> Item: Celine Calfskin medium  Luggage - Gray
> Listing Number:  n/ a
> Seller: local consignment shop
> Link: Bought in-store
> View attachment 3732943
> View attachment 3732944
> View attachment 3732945
> View attachment 3732946
> View attachment 3732947
> View attachment 3732948
> View attachment 3732949
> View attachment 3732950
> View attachment 3732951
> View attachment 3732952



This is for sure a replica. Does the consignment store you purchased this from allow refunds?


----------



## Rakel Kjeldsberg Wabø

Hey!
Im new here so I hope Im doing this right. 
I bought a vintage Céline-bag on Etsy in 2015, here is the link to the product https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/254690336/vintage-celine-black-leather-purse and the seller https://www.etsy.com/no-en/shop/VintageCrazyGirl?ref=l2-shop-info-name from the US with 5/5 stars from customer ratings. I recently sold the bag, and just got a feedback from the buyer, who said everything looked good except the zippers, which made her question wether it is authentic or not. I dont know about vintage Celine-bag zippers, but I do know that products change over time, like the classic Cèline box bag now has a minimalistic clasp, and in earlier years used to have the horse carriage-thing. Anyway, could some of you take a look at my pictures and tell me what you think? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could anyone please help me to authenticate a purse, thanks in advance.
Item: celine purse
Listing Number: 112420726405
Seller: lawkanei 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-purse-wallet/112420726405


----------



## milfeuille10

ria616 said:


> Hello, please help authenticate this bag
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
> Listing Number: Bought in-store
> Seller: TJMaxx
> Link: Bought in-store
> View attachment 3690875
> View attachment 3690880
> View attachment 3690881
> View attachment 3690891
> View attachment 3690895
> View attachment 3690900
> View attachment 3690901
> View attachment 3690902
> View attachment 3690905
> View attachment 3690906




which TJ maxx did you get it from??? I check the site weekly for a celine luggage but I haven't seen one yet =(


----------



## bagloverny

Hi unoma, can you please help authenticate this Box bag? I have attached some additional pics of the zipper from the seller. Thank you so much. 

Item: AUTHENTIC NEW CELINE BOX BAG Medium Black Calfskin Leather Gold Clutch Crossbody
Listing Number: 311898099388
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311898099388?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi friends, 
Could you please help me to check the authentic of this Celine?
Item: Genuine Authentic Celine Bag Forrest Green Pebble Leather
Listing Number: 142389263474
Seller: cwal1142
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-A...263474?hash=item21270fbc72:g:8PgAAOSw32lYnF~v

Many thanks,
H.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, I have another one would like you to authenticate, thanks indeed!
Item: Celine Smooth Yellow Leather Purse
Listing Number: 162557945137
Seller:dixxiechick
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162557945137?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## awesomediva

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item: Céline classic leather bag
Seller: Dani 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-4150579.shtml


----------



## californiagal28

Hi Unoma, 

Thank you for your help on my last post. Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Beige Luggage Bag
Seller: jones09ella
Listing number: 162558286000
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Be...8Y0jmjVKkZpqun6s0EemQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

mrsmw88 said:


> I love this forum and it's awesome when we can get items authenticated.  Over the last month it looks like the average response time is about 10-14 days.   There are great deals to be found on second hand items or at discounted outlets but It's really difficult to buy in confidence when there are so many fakes/replica Celine items out there as well.  It's extremely helpful to have forums/websites like this that provide an experienced set of eyes/advice from authenticators.  I just wish there were more authenticators on the Celine thread so we could get a response within a 24-48 hour period and/or Unoma was able to authenticate more often so we can make the best/informed decisions to purchase and/or to return items (especially when there is a very limited return policy or time period to make a dispute) in confidence knowing if they are truly authentic or not.
> 
> I recently ran into both of these situations/experiences.  One item I purchased had a limited return/dispute time period...I ended up having to return/dispute it before I got a response on my post.  It was a really nice looking bag but I purchased on eBay (which is risky), paid approx $800 and there were a few small things on the inside lining that made me question the authenticity so I wasn't willing to take the risk without a guarantee it was authentic.  Several days after I returned the bag, Unoma did respond to my post confirming it was a "fake" so I got lucky that my intuition was right and I made the right decision to return it but it would have been awful to find out I had returned it and then confirmed to have been authentic.  On another item I had asked to get authenticated, it was the real deal and was "authentic" but unfortunately by the time I got a response to my post (about 10 days I believe) it was sold.  I was so disappointed it had sold and that I didn't get it, but again it's hard to take the risk and spend $1000+ not having an experienced set of eyes authenticate it with so many fakes/dishonest sellers out there.
> 
> I'm so grateful this website/forum exists and to have found it.  I really do appreciate all the authenticators and their experience/advise is so helpful for us all.  Hopefully Unoma and other authenticators will be back on soon to authenticate and hopefully can respond to our posts more frequently.


Authenticators volunteer their time and expertise *free of charge* and as unbelievable as it might seem, they have jobs, obligations, families, elderly parents, illnesses, etc. In fact, real life frequently gets priority over TPF. And that's how it should be.

If you read the first post of any of the AT (Authenticate This) threads, there's a statement that says, "_Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format."_

If time is of the essence or if an authenticator chooses not to authenticate for any reason they want, you always have the option of using a paid professional authentication service.


----------



## holidayy

Hi Unoma, can you please help authenticate this Box bag? It was purchased from Department Feminin last week, personally I want to believe it is auth, However, _******************_ gives a super fake. I know you are now longer authenticate non-auction item. But can I want your opinion on this?

Item: Celine classic box 
link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxYe2v4jCkZkSU44dmpfb3FDTjQ

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cwu1126

Hi, can someone please assist with authenticating this black sangle bag on eBay?

Item: Celine Black Sangle with GH
Listing Number:152592725661
Seller:luxe-treasures-NYC
Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...w.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152592725661&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## Sophia

cwu1126 said:


> Hi, can someone please assist with authenticating this black sangle bag on eBay?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Sangle with GH
> Listing Number:152592725661
> Seller:luxe-treasures-NYC
> Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=b2c65be3fa6b45a1b1301b131af3e62d&bu=43719509576&loc=http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152592725661&sojTags=bu=bu



This is a replica. The interior lining is way off. As if the font on the stamping.


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine Tri color micro luggage NWT
I purchased this item

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152594473985

Listing #- 152594473985



Seller-  kaufkram2013


----------



## jmc3007

holidayy said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please help authenticate this Box bag? It was purchased from Department Feminin last week, personally I want to believe it is auth, However, _******************_ gives a super fake. I know you are now longer authenticate non-auction item. But can I want your opinion on this?
> 
> Item: Celine classic box
> link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxYe2v4jCkZkSU44dmpfb3FDTjQ
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Check your folder


----------



## papagena0901

Hi,
Please authenticate the Box below. Understand that non-auction item is not available for authentication anymore but any help would be appreciated. Thanks for reviewing this!
Item: Celine Classic Box Medium in Red
Listing Number: 16066692
Seller: Overstock
Link: https://www.overstock.com/Overstock...lder-Handbag-As-Is-Item/16066692/product.html
Extra photos: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BydKUrXfo8JmOXdlRVBPT0ZOWG8
Comments: There is a serial number inside the zipped pocket but I can't have a good shot of the number. The white spots around the stitching worry me.


----------



## unoma

papagena0901 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate the Box below. Understand that non-auction item is not available for authentication anymore but any help would be appreciated. Thanks for reviewing this!
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium in Red
> Listing Number: 16066692
> Seller: Overstock
> Link: https://www.overstock.com/Overstock...lder-Handbag-As-Is-Item/16066692/product.html
> Extra photos: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BydKUrXfo8JmOXdlRVBPT0ZOWG8
> Comments: There is a serial number inside the zipped pocket but I can't have a good shot of the number. The white spots around the stitching worry me.


Ask for serial number


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine Tri color micro luggage NWT
> I purchased this item
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152594473985
> 
> Listing #- 152594473985
> 
> 
> 
> Seller-  kaufkram2013


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

cwu1126 said:


> Hi, can someone please assist with authenticating this black sangle bag on eBay?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Sangle with GH
> Listing Number:152592725661
> Seller:luxe-treasures-NYC
> Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=b2c65be3fa6b45a1b1301b131af3e62d&bu=43719509576&loc=http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152592725661&sojTags=bu=bu


Looks off but would need to see more photos. All imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

californiagal28 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Thank you for your help on my last post. Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Beige Luggage Bag
> Seller: jones09ella
> Listing number: 162558286000
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Beige-Luggae-Bag-/162558286000?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=m4kxny8Y0jmjVKkZpqun6s0EemQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Need to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

awesomediva said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: Céline classic leather bag
> Seller: Dani
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-4150579.shtml


Something looks off, need to see serial number


----------



## papagena0901

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number


I think it shows 8 (or S).LA.1126


----------



## unoma

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, I have another one would like you to authenticate, thanks indeed!
> Item: Celine Smooth Yellow Leather Purse
> Listing Number: 162557945137
> Seller:dixxiechick
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162557945137?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Auth


----------



## unoma

Ha Bui said:


> Hi friends,
> Could you please help me to check the authentic of this Celine?
> Item: Genuine Authentic Celine Bag Forrest Green Pebble Leather
> Listing Number: 142389263474
> Seller: cwal1142
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-A...263474?hash=item21270fbc72:g:8PgAAOSw32lYnF~v
> 
> Many thanks,
> H.


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Hi unoma, can you please help authenticate this Box bag? I have attached some additional pics of the zipper from the seller. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC NEW CELINE BOX BAG Medium Black Calfskin Leather Gold Clutch Crossbody
> Listing Number: 311898099388
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311898099388?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3735885
> View attachment 3735886


Super Fake IMO


----------



## unoma

Rakel Kjeldsberg Wabø said:


> Hey!
> Im new here so I hope Im doing this right.
> I bought a vintage Céline-bag on Etsy in 2015, here is the link to the product https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/254690336/vintage-celine-black-leather-purse and the seller https://www.etsy.com/no-en/shop/VintageCrazyGirl?ref=l2-shop-info-name from the US with 5/5 stars from customer ratings. I recently sold the bag, and just got a feedback from the buyer, who said everything looked good except the zippers, which made her question wether it is authentic or not. I dont know about vintage Celine-bag zippers, but I do know that products change over time, like the classic Cèline box bag now has a minimalistic clasp, and in earlier years used to have the horse carriage-thing. Anyway, could some of you take a look at my pictures and tell me what you think? Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 3735180
> View attachment 3735181
> View attachment 3735182
> View attachment 3735183
> View attachment 3735184
> View attachment 3735185
> View attachment 3735185
> View attachment 3735186
> View attachment 3735187
> View attachment 3735188


Auth


----------



## unoma

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Celine Tri-color Micro Luggage Handbag
> Listing Number: 182619987051
> Seller: s53
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tri-color-Micro-Luggage-Handbag-/182619987051
> Comments: Can someone please authenticate for me ? All the photos necessary are in the listing. Thank you.


Fake


----------



## unoma

loveloverad said:


> View attachment 3733745
> View attachment 3733746
> View attachment 3733747
> View attachment 3733748
> View attachment 3733749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos


Auth


----------



## unoma

prachi said:


> Please authenticate!  It gives me pause that it says smooth leather but comes with a canvas strap...I thought the smooth leather came with a leather strap?  But I'm a Celine newbie.
> 
> Item: Celine Sangle Seau -Black
> Listing Number: 122549232688
> Seller: lafemmemoderne
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...232688?hash=item1c8880e430:g:dacAAOSwT5xZQecr


Fake
Seller sold Fake Celine bags.


----------



## unoma

jhsmama said:


> HI, Unoma, Thank you so much!
> You are an angel doing all the work!
> I have a photo from the seller for zipper marking... not sure if it is clear for you.
> View attachment 3733260


Need to see auction link and attachment photos is too small


----------



## unoma

laurinha707 said:


> Hello, am new to the forum. Could you please help authenticate this bag?  Am concerned on logo and security tag….”S-GA-xxxx” & LOGO.  Thanks in advance!
> Item: Celine Calfskin medium  Luggage - Gray
> Listing Number:  n/ a
> Seller: local consignment shop
> Link: Bought in-store
> View attachment 3732943
> View attachment 3732944
> View attachment 3732945
> View attachment 3732946
> View attachment 3732947
> View attachment 3732948
> View attachment 3732949
> View attachment 3732950
> View attachment 3732951
> View attachment 3732952


Bad Fake


----------



## unoma

line1912 said:


> Item: Celine Classic Medium Silver in Mirror Calfskin
> Listing Number: 136383
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/celine-silver-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-flap-bag.html
> Comments: Hello, I would appreciate if somebody can authenticate this lovely box bag. Thank you very much!


Looks good. But would like to see zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dVn85 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 4014499
> Seller: Shalini
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-phantom-celine-handbag-4014499.shtml
> Comments: Hello can you please authenticate? Many thanks!


Auth


----------



## unoma

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Item: Celin Mini Luggage Tote in Smooth Black Calfskin
> Seller: Naugtipidgins Nest Shop
> Link: https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...ni-Luggage-Tote-in-Smooth-Black-Calfskin.html
> Comments:  I have had many wonderful transactions with The Nest, but would like the piece of mind of having this authenticated since I am not familiar with Celine.   Thank you in advance for your expertise and help.


Auth


----------



## unoma

TheAnatomyOfLuxury said:


> *Item: *Celine Shadow Sunglasses
> *Listing Number:* N/A
> *Seller:* Tradsey - Seller is @Ivashka D.
> *Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/celine-shadow-cl41026s-fu55i-58-16-150-21499086/?tref=closet
> *Comments:* The seller seemed legit. I checked out the sellers page and other listings. I bought the glasses and recived them today. I also asked for a receipt of the original purchase which i should be getting a picture of. So far, it seems legit, but I am not 100% sure. I would love some feedback thank you.


Looks off


----------



## unoma

loveloverad said:


> Hi girls. I need help. I actually made an offer and it was automatically approved. I need to pay soon so I need to have this authenticated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Black Calf Skin Leather Nano Luggage Bag with box
> 
> Listing Number: 282504823755
> Seller: mayforcebe
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Cel...ag-with-box-/282504823755?txnId=1691554206018


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 152584619016
> Seller:  stellajamessdp3
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Phantom-Large-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Tote-Handbag-/152584619016
> Comments: Thanks !


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Katybug1 said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 142414316631
> Seller:  anneceder054
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-DUNE-LUGGAGE-AUTH-W-R-/142414316631
> Comments: Thanks !


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

plantes said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Additional info as per attached.


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Thank you so much Unoma!
> 
> Btw, I wish I was rich too!


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Hi unoma here are some more zipper pictures as well as some others she sent. I hope this helps. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3730550
> View attachment 3730551
> View attachment 3730552
> View attachment 3730553


It looks off IMO


----------



## unoma

sunflower728 said:


> Thank you unoma! You're a gem for doing all this.


----------



## bagloverny

unoma said:


> Super Fake IMO



THANK YOU! I was able to get a refund right away. You are amazing! I thought it was auth for sure


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Auth Nano


Unoma did you have time to do box too? I posted it earlier. Really value your opinion


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Need to see auction link and attachment photos is too small


I'm looking at this bag too. Here are attached
Can you let me too ASAP!!


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> I'm looking at this bag too. Here are attached
> Can you let me too ASAP!!


Here is link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152565677713 

Seller- pucci3985

I confirmed authenticity report she sent me with ******************. Also they told me bag was examined in person


----------



## californiagal28

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking



Following your request, here's a photo of the zipper:


----------



## Katybug1

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake[/QUOT
> Thanks


----------



## dVn85

Hello Unoma

Thank you for your help, the bag you authenticated has been sold, can you help authenticate this one for me? 

Item: Celine Phantom Yellow
Listing Number: 3924483
Seller: Vestiaire Collective - Simon
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...utm_campaign=New_Customer&utm_content=produit


----------



## papagena0901

papagena0901 said:


> I think it shows 8 (or S).LA.1126





papagena0901 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate the Box below. Understand that non-auction item is not available for authentication anymore but any help would be appreciated. Thanks for reviewing this!
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium in Red
> Listing Number: 16066692
> Seller: Overstock
> Link: https://www.overstock.com/Overstock...lder-Handbag-As-Is-Item/16066692/product.html
> Extra photos: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BydKUrXfo8JmOXdlRVBPT0ZOWG8
> Comments: There is a serial number inside the zipped pocket but I can't have a good shot of the number. The white spots around the stitching worry me.


Serial number image added to the folder. Thanks again!


----------



## Fragancia

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the


----------



## Fragancia

Hello

Can you please help me to authenticate this Bag? 
Item: celine trapeze bag medium souris
Listing: 222526065976
Seller: lvlover_cc
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222526065976?_mwBanner=1
Many thanks!!!


----------



## Fragancia

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222526065976


----------



## nikkich

Hi,
would you please help me authenticate this wallet if you can. Kind regards


Item: Celine wallet
Seller: npetrina 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-Le...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## alice1

Hi,

Could you help me authenticate this item? Thank you!

Item: celine seau sangle in black calfskin

Seller: Rachel F (tradesy)

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-sangle-seau-shouldertote-bag-tote-bag-black-21456153/?tref=cart

(I purchased it already, but there should be a link to the original listing).


----------



## jencloset

Hi, Could you please help me authenticate the bag from this seller? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in light taupe 
Seller: Psychedelicjo
Seller's link: http://carousell.com/p/99796127

According to the seller the bag was purchased in June 2016.

I've managed to get some additonal pics:


----------



## jencloset

Hi, I have requested for more pictures from the seller:


----------



## Duchess of fashion

Item: Celine Vintage Boston Tote Bag
Listing Number: 
Seller: kmiller71
Link:  https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5927884df09282230501e220
Comments: the seller contacted me after I purchased the bag to say she doesn't know if it is authentic.  I still have time to cancel the order if it is fake. Can you please help me authenticate this celine vintage bag from Poshmark?


----------



## maomao711

Hi, could you authenticate this please?

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Lovethatbag.ca
Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/celine/products/celine-black-calfskin-medium-box-bag
Comments: I've already had a bad experience buying one those not-quite-fake-not-quite-real Celine box bags, and this one looks very similar to the one I had issues with (not that I'm an expert at all, lol - just extra wary this time). If needed I can ask for more pictures, although from some research the website looks legit.

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

maomao711 said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this please?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Lovethatbag.ca
> Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/celine/products/celine-black-calfskin-medium-box-bag
> Comments: I've already had a bad experience buying one those not-quite-fake-not-quite-real Celine box bags, and this one looks very similar to the one I had issues with (not that I'm an expert at all, lol - just extra wary this time). If needed I can ask for more pictures, although from some research the website looks legit.
> 
> Thank you!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jencloset said:


> Hi, Could you please help me authenticate the bag from this seller? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in light taupe
> Seller: Psychedelicjo
> Seller's link: http://carousell.com/p/99796127
> 
> According to the seller the bag was purchased in June 2016.
> 
> I've managed to get some additonal pics:


Belt is a Fake


----------



## unoma

alice1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this item? Thank you!
> 
> Item: celine seau sangle in black calfskin
> 
> Seller: Rachel F (tradesy)
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-sangle-seau-shouldertote-bag-tote-bag-black-21456153/?tref=cart
> 
> (I purchased it already, but there should be a link to the original listing).


I need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Fragancia said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Bag?
> Item: celine trapeze bag medium souris
> Listing: 222526065976
> Seller: lvlover_cc
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222526065976?_mwBanner=1
> Many thanks!!!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dVn85 said:


> Hello Unoma
> 
> Thank you for your help, the bag you authenticated has been sold, can you help authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Yellow
> Listing Number: 3924483
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective - Simon
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...utm_campaign=New_Customer&utm_content=produit


Need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> THANK YOU! I was able to get a refund right away. You are amazing! I thought it was auth for sure


You are welcome


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Here is link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152565677713
> 
> Seller- pucci3985
> 
> I confirmed authenticity report she sent me with ******************. Also they told me bag was examined in person


Unoma can you please authenticate this for me?? It was passed up again!


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Unoma can you please authenticate this for me?? It was passed up again!


More pics attached


----------



## chicceline

Hi!

Can anyone tell me if these kind of serial codes exist for the Trapeze? My friend wants to buy a pre-loved Trapeze, but I'm in doubt if it is real. I have never seen the code like this and don't want her to en up with a fake. I can get more pictures if necessary.

Merci!


----------



## eadam13

Item: Celine Luggage, Mini
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...e-luggage-handbag-grainy-leather-mini46177528
Comments: So I always thought of Trendlee as being a solid website with real products, but seeing some of their Luggage bags, I'm starting to question the authenticity of their products. This one struck me as looking particularly bad. Is this real, but an early version in really poor condition, or is it a fake?

Thanks!


----------



## urbanshark

Hello, 
Can you help me to authenticate this Celine bag?
Item: Celine trotteur bag
Listing Number: 152573961046
Seller: londondesignersale
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Tr...var=451981983315&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jennytalula

Hello, I know the authentication is done by VC itself, but I was wondering if anyone can help me with the size. Is there even such a thing as a "Small Luggage"?
I thought there's the Mini, Nano, Micro, Shoulder… which size is this? Thanks so much!
http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...eder-luggage-celine-handtaschen-4117810.shtml


----------



## Fragancia

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


Please take a look at the picture.
Many thanks


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, Unoma, I bought a small purse of celine on Ebay and could you please help me to authenticate it, thanks!
Item:celine purse wallet
Seller:lawkanei 
List:112420726405
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-pu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Lotnja

Hi, can you help me with this bag?

Item: Celine luggage mini black
Seller: Kristine Wethal
Item:
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=99286990&ref=conversation&fks=99286990


----------



## Jadpe

eadam13 said:


> Item: Celine Luggage, Mini
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...e-luggage-handbag-grainy-leather-mini46177528
> Comments: So I always thought of Trendlee as being a solid website with real products, but seeing some of their Luggage bags, I'm starting to question the authenticity of their products. This one struck me as looking particularly bad. Is this real, but an early version in really poor condition, or is it a fake?
> 
> Thanks!


One of the early mini luggages from 2010 looked liked this!


----------



## Tommygurlh69

Hey can I eat help on this please this one was on eBay 
Seller : Olivial92
Item: mini belt bag 
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/222560483426#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## maomao711

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma,

They've provided an updated picture of the serial number but haven't given a zipper market update.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0208/6834/products/IMG_4939_2048x2048.JPG?v=1498683262


----------



## alice1

alice1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this item? Thank you!
> 
> Item: celine seau sangle in black calfskin
> 
> Seller: Rachel F (tradesy)
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-sangle-seau-shouldertote-bag-tote-bag-black-21456153/?tref=cart
> 
> (I purchased it already, but there should be a link to the original listing).


----------



## alice1

Sorry for the blurry pictures, the only zipper on the bag is inside - I think the serial number says UGM0196


----------



## Yjz

Hi everyone, a newbie here in terms of posting, this is a great forum (certainly gives me a bit more confidence about purchasing online) 

Could you help me authenticate this vintage item? Thank you kindly!

Item: Vintage Celine Box Horse Carriage Bag Navy Blue GUC

Seller: p1nktigger (ebay)
Item No: 302345923643 

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Vi...923643?hash=item466538ac3b:g:eHgAAOSwtfhYn2zE


----------



## Yjz

another one (just because loving the vintage items)! 

Could you help me authenticate this vintage item? Thank you thank you thank you!

Item: Vintage Celine box horse carriage buckle 

Seller: xy2342  (eBay)
Item No: 142429404447
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...404447?hash=item2129743d1f:g:d0MAAOSwjqVZNzeO


----------



## sugacookie

Hello CELINE experts!  Please let me know thoughts on this bag.  I also included extra photos of the serial code and Made in Italy stamp.  Thanks!
Item:  *Celine Belt Bag Grey Grained Calfskin Purse Gray Leather*
Listing Number: 332282946566
Seller:  goldie8188
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...946566?hash=item4d5d9b6406:g:tsoAAOSwxu5ZNasz
Comments:  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jointacccount

Hi can you help to authenticate this celine mini?
Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
Seller: ymustiwork 
Listing: this is from Carousell so I am not sure
Comment: can I know if this is real as I am keen to purchase it?
Many thanks in advance!
Regards


----------



## monique2101

sugacookie said:


> Hello CELINE experts!  Please let me know thoughts on this bag.  I also included extra photos of the serial code and Made in Italy stamp.  Thanks!
> Item:  *Celine Belt Bag Grey Grained Calfskin Purse Gray Leather*
> Listing Number: 332282946566
> Seller:  goldie8188
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...946566?hash=item4d5d9b6406:g:tsoAAOSwxu5ZNasz
> Comments:  Thanks so much!!


Hi Dear, its fake in 100%


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask someone to take a peak at this trio? The code is almost impossible to read photograph but I think there might be a PA and a 97 in there? 

Item: black oversized trio
Seller: cashinmybag 
Item# 128251
Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/celine-trio-black-leather-shoulder-bag

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide! If any additional photos are needed, please let me know. Thank you!!


----------



## Kidah

Hi everyone, its my first time here on "authenticate this". I hope to make everything right, following the rules.
May I ask your help to autenticate this celine nano bag please?!

Item: celine nano luggage in red baby drummed calfskin
Seller: reluxury.org (@gigia79 on depop)
Link: https://www.depop.com/gigia79/gigia79-celine-nano-in-rosso-lacca


----------



## Natallhy

Hi there! 

Could someone please help authenticate this celine from eBay? 

Item: Celine Large Trio crossvody bag (Ruby) 
Item number: 122553632477
Seller: annang93lw
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122553632477 

Comments: messaged seller and he agreed to reduce the price to £500. Am slightly wary as it seems too good a deal :/ 

Thanks fo much for your help!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask someone to take a peak at this trio? The code is almost impossible to read photograph but I think there might be a PA and a 97 in there?
> 
> Item: black oversized trio
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item# 128251
> Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/celine-trio-black-leather-shoulder-bag
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide! If any additional photos are needed, please let me know. Thank you!!




Just adding a couple photos of the zipper pull and close up of made in Italy stamp just in case Thank you!!


----------



## Tommygurlh69

Hey can someone help wth this belt pleaseeeee.

Item- Celine mini belt bag
Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http://m.ebay.com/itm/222560483426?vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Dear Experts, this is my first time purchasing a Celine and I have no idea how to identify an authentic one, would you please help me?

Item: Celine Luggage Tote in Taupe/Dune?
Source: Shedd User: Posh (local app in UAE)


----------



## Tommygurlh69

Hey Why is my post being skipped over ? Am Am i posting incorrectly ?


----------



## nanads

Dear experts, can someone please help me authenticate this celine nano luggage? Thank you so much in advance for your kind help..

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Seller: (from instagram) @zetabags
Link: https://www.instagram.com/zetabags/?hl=en


----------



## nanads

Continue for other pictures....


----------



## unoma

amstevens714 said:


> Just adding a couple photos of the zipper pull and close up of made in Italy stamp just in case Thank you!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Natallhy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could someone please help authenticate this celine from eBay?
> 
> Item: Celine Large Trio crossvody bag (Ruby)
> Item number: 122553632477
> Seller: annang93lw
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122553632477
> 
> Comments: messaged seller and he agreed to reduce the price to £500. Am slightly wary as it seems too good a deal :/
> 
> Thanks fo much for your help!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kidah said:


> Hi everyone, its my first time here on "authenticate this". I hope to make everything right, following the rules.
> May I ask your help to autenticate this celine nano bag please?!
> 
> Item: celine nano luggage in red baby drummed calfskin
> Seller: reluxury.org (@gigia79 on depop)
> Link: https://www.depop.com/gigia79/gigia79-celine-nano-in-rosso-lacca
> View attachment 3749075
> View attachment 3749075
> View attachment 3749077
> View attachment 3749078
> View attachment 3749079
> View attachment 3749080
> View attachment 3749081
> View attachment 3749083
> View attachment 3749084
> View attachment 3749077
> View attachment 3749078
> View attachment 3749079
> View attachment 3749080
> View attachment 3749081


Auth


----------



## unoma

sugacookie said:


> Hello CELINE experts!  Please let me know thoughts on this bag.  I also included extra photos of the serial code and Made in Italy stamp.  Thanks!
> Item:  *Celine Belt Bag Grey Grained Calfskin Purse Gray Leather*
> Listing Number: 332282946566
> Seller:  goldie8188
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt...946566?hash=item4d5d9b6406:g:tsoAAOSwxu5ZNasz
> Comments:  Thanks so much!!


Fake


----------



## sugacookie

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you Unoma!!


----------



## sugacookie

monique2101 said:


> Hi Dear, its fake in 100%


You just saved me alot of hassle.  Thank you Monique! ❤❤


----------



## amstevens714

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you thank you thank you!!! Very grateful for your help!


----------



## Thriftbagaholic

Hi!
Can anyone help me authenticate this vintage Celine sling bag that I just bought from a preloved shop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nanads

Apparently, the listing I posted earlier was sold. I found another nano luggage. Dear experts, can someone kindly help me authenticate this one please? Thank you so much for any kind help. And please let me know if  more pictures are needed since these are the only pics provided by the seller.
Thank you.

Item: Celine nano luggage black grained leather shw
Seller: (from instagram) @authenticbrandedbags
Link: https://www.instagram.com/authenticbrandedbags/?hl=en


----------



## nanads

Continue of the pictures


----------



## michelina13

I was skipped again?? 
Celine box bag brown NWT and authenticity report. Please confirm ASAP. I have posted three times for item to be authenticated?? I am buying and need proof please!!

Item- Celine box medium brown 

Item #- 

Seller- pucci3985


----------



## michelina13

Item number- 152611917159

Listing- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152611917159 
Please get back to me I have listed this 3-4 times and keep getting skipped!


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Item number- 152611917159
> 
> Listing- https://www.ebay.com/itm/152611917159
> Please get back to me I have listed this 3-4 times and keep getting skipped!


More pics above this and below now.


----------



## chicbunbun

Dear authenticators,

Would you kindly help me authenticate the following item?

Item: CELINE Luggage NANO shopper tote bag CROSSBODY EUC tricolor yellow/white/black
Listing Number: 272740052141
Seller: dreamsnscents
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lugg...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:

I really appreciate your help! Thank you.

Aidi


----------



## mypisce

Hi unoma,

Would you please have a look at the following bag?

Name: Authentic Celine Antarctic Nano Luggage Bag 
Listing Number: 253028292332
Seller: flippingtop      
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Jointacccount

Dear experts/authenticator, can you please help me authenticate this celine mini luggage? 
Thank you so much in advance for your kind help and really appreciate it.

Item: Celine MiniLuggage
Seller: (from carousell)
Link: serial number U-PA-1021, item has already been removed hence I cannot seem to locate the link


----------



## JadedJae

Dear Unoma and other Celine experts,

I would like to request your kind help in authenticating the following bag:

Item: Celine Medium Phantom in Python
Seller: Liyen3
URL: http://carousell.com/p/85890531
Additional photos:






Hope this is sufficient, please let me know if any additional shots are required.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ashlie

michelina13 said:


> I was skipped again??
> Celine box bag brown NWT and authenticity report. Please confirm ASAP. I have posted three times for item to be authenticated?? I am buying and need proof please!!
> 
> Item- Celine box medium brown
> 
> Item #-
> 
> Seller- pucci3985



You may have been skipped for a number of reasons. Please be mindful that the authenticators donate their time and are able to skip anyone for any reason they seem fit. If you need an urgent answer I would use a private authentication service.


----------



## Authgal

Dear experts:

Could you please authenticate this Céline Nano for me? I already bought the bag so I really hope that this is real!!
Item: Céline Drummed Nano Tote
Listing Number: eBay 253012228800
Seller: brizendine09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Calfskin-Leather/253012228800?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: I just bought the bag so the listing ended. But I'd appreaciate any help!!

I just received it today here are more photos:


----------



## sugacookie

Hello there experts!  I really am in love with this bag and hope you can shed some light on it's authenticity.  I purchased a replica on eBay before and it was a nightmare process so wanted to make sure this is the real deal.  Thanks so much!

Item:  Celine Trio Small Grey Bag
Listing Number:  322580482166
Seller: aennaoj
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:  I also added some extra photos from seller, see attached.  Thank you!


----------



## gml63

Hello,
Hoping you all can help authenticate! I just purchased this Celine tote from fashionphile. I have not received it yet.
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supersoft-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-wood-161626 

I did a google search on the serial # and this one came up?
http://www.coutureusa.com/p-31085-celine-black-calfskin-leather-mini-belt-bag.aspx

Does this mean one is fake?
Thanks so much for everyones help!
Gina


----------



## michelina13

ashlie said:


> You may have been skipped for a number of reasons. Please be mindful that the authenticators donate their time and are able to skip anyone for any reason they seem fit. If you need an urgent answer I would use a private authentication service.


I appreciate your response but I know this already. I have reports from other authenticators already verifying positive authenticity but value Unoma more.


----------



## stormrocks1

Hi @unoma and other experts

I have purchased and just received a Celine classic in red from eBay. Buyer says that they also purchased the bag from Vestiaire Collective (they sent a stub along with the bag). I would just like some reassurance that the bag is indeed genuine as I don't find the stub from Vestiaire Collective reassuring enough.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Medium-Red-Classic-Box-Bag-/282553649647?txnId=1698479030018

Thanks!


----------



## stormrocks1

stormrocks1 said:


> Hi @unoma and other experts
> 
> I have purchased and just received a Celine classic in red from eBay. Buyer says that they also purchased the bag from Vestiaire Collective (they sent a stub along with the bag). I would just like some reassurance that the bag is indeed genuine as I don't find the stub from Vestiaire Collective reassuring enough.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Medium-Red-Classic-Box-Bag-/282553649647?txnId=1698479030018
> 
> Thanks!



More Pics. Last one shows some sloppy stitching...














	

		
			
		

		
	
 ￼ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also see link of original Vestiaire Collective listing where seller says she bought it.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-classic-celine-1126284.shtml


----------



## naivebonez

Hi @unoma and other experts
I'm new here!I have purchased and just received a vintage Celine from a Japanese Seller
I think it's old but not sure fake or not? thanks in advance!
https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h272046187


----------



## Jooniie

Hi,
This is my first celine trapeze bag. I bought it from a reseller via the app carousell.
Link:
http://carousell.com/p/108520027
Kindly help to authenticate. TIA


----------



## mateng04

Item: Celine MIni Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Onaiza at Kijiji
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...luggage-tote-pretty-much-brand-new/1278795517
Please authenticate this for me. Thanks.


----------



## charliegrace

Hi everyone!! SO happy to have found this forum! What a fab place 
Are you able to help me authenticate this ? Thanks so much!!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: private
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth/bags/emergency-sale-celine-mini-bag/1151158697
Comments:  She says she just lost her job and thats why she's selling. She says bought from Italy.


----------



## MAGJES

Item: Celine Nano in Kohl
Seller: boombayeh
Item#: 112465971245
Link#: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2800...epid=0&hash=item1a2f7e882d:g:p7EAAOSwyltZOcml

Thank you!!


----------



## dacola5489

Hi! Please help me authenticate this micro luggage.. TIA!
Item: Celine micro luggage
Listed in Facebook buy and sell group
Seller name: Jasmine


----------



## loveloverad

Hi Unoma, 

Please help me authenticate this. I've purchased this a few weeks ago. 

Item Name: Céline Nano Luggage in Black Smooth Calf


----------



## unoma

loveloverad said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this. I've purchased this a few weeks ago.
> 
> Item Name: Céline Nano Luggage in Black Smooth Calf


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

dacola5489 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this micro luggage.. TIA!
> Item: Celine micro luggage
> Listed in Facebook buy and sell group
> Seller name: Jasmine


Auction link and serial number?


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Item: Celine Nano in Kohl
> Seller: boombayeh
> Item#: 112465971245
> Link#: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2800...epid=0&hash=item1a2f7e882d:g:p7EAAOSwyltZOcml
> 
> Thank you!!


Would like to see serial number but it is Auth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2800...epid=0&hash=item1a2f7e882d:g:p7EAAOSwyltZOcml


----------



## unoma

charliegrace said:


> Hi everyone!! SO happy to have found this forum! What a fab place
> Are you able to help me authenticate this ? Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: private
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth/bags/emergency-sale-celine-mini-bag/1151158697
> Comments:  She says she just lost her job and thats why she's selling. She says bought from Italy.


I hope you havent paid for this bag. It is a FAKE


----------



## mateng04

mateng04 said:


> Item: Celine MIni Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Onaiza at Kijiji
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...luggage-tote-pretty-much-brand-new/1278795517
> Please authenticate this for me. Thanks.



Hi @unoma, kindly authenticate this bag please. Thanks.


----------



## unoma

mateng04 said:


> Item: Celine MIni Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Onaiza at Kijiji
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...luggage-tote-pretty-much-brand-new/1278795517
> Please authenticate this for me. Thanks.


I hope you didn't buy the Mini, it is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Jooniie said:


> Hi,
> This is my first celine trapeze bag. I bought it from a reseller via the app carousell.
> Link:
> http://carousell.com/p/108520027
> Kindly help to authenticate. TIA


Auth Trapeze


----------



## mateng04

unoma said:


> I hope you didn't buy the Mini, it is a Fake



I was supposed to buy it this morning but she never replied because I told her I will get it authenticated. She said she bought it in a flagship in Paris. Thank Goodness. Now she removed her post.  Thanks @unoma.


----------



## unoma

naivebonez said:


> Hi @unoma and other experts
> I'm new here!I have purchased and just received a vintage Celine from a Japanese Seller
> I think it's old but not sure fake or not? thanks in advance!
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h272046187


Auth


----------



## unoma

stormrocks1 said:


> More Pics. Last one shows some sloppy stitching...
> 
> View attachment 3758383
> View attachment 3758385
> View attachment 3758387
> View attachment 3758389
> View attachment 3758390
> View attachment 3758392
> View attachment 3758383
> View attachment 3758385
> View attachment 3758387
> View attachment 3758389
> View attachment 3758390
> View attachment 3758392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758383
> 
> 
> Also see link of original Vestiaire Collective listing where seller says she bought it.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-classic-celine-1126284.shtml


Need to see zipper marking and under the clasp


----------



## unoma

sugacookie said:


> Hello there experts!  I really am in love with this bag and hope you can shed some light on it's authenticity.  I purchased a replica on eBay before and it was a nightmare process so wanted to make sure this is the real deal.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item:  Celine Trio Small Grey Bag
> Listing Number:  322580482166
> Seller: aennaoj
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trio-Small-Grey-Bag/322580482166?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  I also added some extra photos from seller, see attached.  Thank you!


Need to see clear serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Authgal said:


> Dear experts:
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Céline Nano for me? I already bought the bag so I really hope that this is real!!
> Item: Céline Drummed Nano Tote
> Listing Number: eBay 253012228800
> Seller: brizendine09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Calfskin-Leather/253012228800?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I just bought the bag so the listing ended. But I'd appreaciate any help!!
> 
> I just received it today here are more photos:
> View attachment 3755573
> View attachment 3755574
> View attachment 3755575
> View attachment 3755576


Unfortunately, it is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

JadedJae said:


> Dear Unoma and other Celine experts,
> 
> I would like to request your kind help in authenticating the following bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Phantom in Python
> Seller: Liyen3
> URL: http://carousell.com/p/85890531
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 3755142
> 
> View attachment 3755143
> View attachment 3755144
> 
> 
> Hope this is sufficient, please let me know if any additional shots are required.
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

mypisce said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Would you please have a look at the following bag?
> 
> Name: Authentic Celine Antarctic Nano Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 253028292332
> Seller: flippingtop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Antarctic-Nano-Luggage-Bag/253028292332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

chicbunbun said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you kindly help me authenticate the following item?
> 
> Item: CELINE Luggage NANO shopper tote bag CROSSBODY EUC tricolor yellow/white/black
> Listing Number: 272740052141
> Seller: dreamsnscents
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Luggage-NANO-shopper-tote-bag-CROSSBODY-EUC-tricolor-yellow-white-black/272740052141?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> I really appreciate your help! Thank you.
> 
> Aidi


Auth


----------



## loveloverad

unoma said:


> Auction link?



Hi unoma,

This is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14240821556...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## khristyllized

Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate this. Your help is very much appreciated. 

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/182655036601.


----------



## JadedJae

unoma said:


> Auth



Thanks so much Unoma! [emoji4][emoji253]


----------



## dacola5489

dacola5489 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this micro luggage.. TIA!
> Item: Celine micro luggage
> Listed in Facebook buy and sell group
> Seller name: Jasmine


LINK - Sorry don't know how to link from facebook
But here's a screenshot and the serial num


----------



## khristyllized

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this. Would really appreciate your help. Thanks!
Item: Celine Medium Phantom Black leather
Listing Number:
Seller: newluxuryshop (ebay)
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182655036601


----------



## baglover_k

Hi can you please help authenticate this celine trio. Thank you 

Seller: sammy_the_soccer_maniac42
Item: Celine Trio Small Blue
Item number: 282566739295
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282566739295


----------



## charliegrace

unoma said:


> I hope you havent paid for this bag. It is a FAKE



No way! Thank god!! Pretty sure most on gumtree are dodge! 
THANKS SO SO MUCH!!!! xxx


----------



## Authgal

unoma said:


> Unfortunately, it is a FAKE


Hi Unoma,

Could you tell me what's wrong with this bag so I can return it? Because the seller provided the receipt from Saks Fifth Avenue. Thank you for your response!!


----------



## chicatory_09

Hi everyone! I'm badly need help witg authenticating this celine phantom medium. In photos provided by seller, I noticed that the Made in Italy by the pocket is not aligned but other things check out. Could someone please help me?

Item: Celine Medium Phantom Black leather
Listing Number: 182655036601
Seller: newluxuryshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182655036601


----------



## chicatory_09

Ladan Mrss said:


> Dear Experts, this is my first time purchasing a Celine and I have no idea how to identify an authentic one, would you please help me?
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote in Taupe/Dune?
> Source: Shedd User: Posh (local app in UAE)
> View attachment 3750773
> View attachment 3750775
> View attachment 3750777
> View attachment 3750779
> View attachment 3750781
> View attachment 3750783
> View attachment 3750786
> View attachment 3750788
> View attachment 3750789


I


Tommygurlh69 said:


> Hey Why is my post being skipped over ? Am Am i posting incorrectly ?



Mine too


----------



## chicatory_09

chicatory_09 said:


> Hi everyone! I badly need help with authenticating this celine phantom medium. In photos provided by seller, I noticed that the Made in Italy by the pocket is not aligned but other things check out. Could someone please help me?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Phantom Black leather
> Listing Number: 182655036601
> Seller: newluxuryshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182655036601



Hi @unoma ! I hope you could help me with my dilemma. I already paid for it but could cancel the transaction if it's fake. Thank you so much!


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I am looking to buy a Celine luggage and I found a local seller. I am pretty new to the world of Celine and do not know what I should be looking out for in terms of authenticity. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage

Seller: Local on Kijiji 

Listing Number: N/A

Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms


----------



## Sophia

chicatory_09 said:


> Hi @unoma ! I hope you could help me with my dilemma. I already paid for it but could cancel the transaction if it's fake. Thank you so much!



The Phantom is a very bad replica. I hope you can cancel your transaction soon!


----------



## chicatory_09

Sophia said:


> The Phantom is a very bad replica. I hope you can cancel your transaction soon!



Is it? That's too bad. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## jennytalula

Hello! Could you be so kind and help me with this?
Thanks!

Item http://m.ebay.de/itm/100-Original-C...schwarz-TOP-/182663696179?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Seller markurei_51

Item number 182663696179


----------



## vonx3210

Hi there, please kindly help authenticating this bag please. 

Item: Celine Belt bag in Mini
Listing Number: 132250970621
Seller: erica3322 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132250970621?ul_noapp=true
Comments: This seller also sells on Poshmark and all the items are brand new but she sells them at a very low price. It definitely sounds too good to be true. However, Poshmark provides free authentication for items over $500 but apparently they pass the test because she continues to sell out her items just fine. 

In addition, I also asked seller to write her username on a piece of paper and placed it next to the bag just to make sure the bag actually belongs to her.


----------



## vonx3210

Here's another one if you can authenticate please! Thanks! 

Item: Celine Belt bag in Mini
Listing Number: 232406917546
Seller: amlaufendenmeter 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: please let me know if you need more photos to authenticate! thanks!


----------



## Sophia

vonx3210 said:


> Here's another one if you can authenticate please! Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt bag in Mini
> Listing Number: 232406917546
> Seller: amlaufendenmeter
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mini-Belt-Bag-Taupe-baby-grained-calfskin-Tasche-luggage-Rechnung/232406917546?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: please let me know if you need more photos to authenticate! thanks!



Authentic! She's also a member on here!


----------



## s.horack

Hi, could you help authenticate please, I have purchased already from ebay and taken photos.

Celine Gourmette hobo from 2011 collection

Concerned as there is no serial number that I can find anywhere. From other larger Gourmette size I have seen, I think it should be in inside pocket but cant find it. I believe this was a seasonal bag  so maybe that is why?
Bag is dirty and damaged (stitching),  I got at a great price but concerned of authenticity.


----------



## s.horack

Sorry, here are my pics

View media item 3075


----------



## vonx3210

Sophia said:


> Authentic! She's also a member on here!



Thank you Sophia! Were you also able to authenticate post #1179? It's the post right above this one that you have authenticated. 

Thanks a bunch Sophia


----------



## Lilykins

Item: Celine Nano Black Luggage 
Listing Number: 272731662237
Seller: goodsdept
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-...%3A3ff5e48915d0a888e4708f56fffb87e3%7Ciid%3A1
Comments: Thanks in advance! Please let me know if more pictures are required. Thank you again.


----------



## stormrocks1

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Bag in grey calfskin
Listing Number: 112461797970
Seller: pxfashion2011

Hi experts!

Looking for help on this bag I received a week ago  form an eBay seller. I recently asked for another Celine bag to be authenticated on the forum.

I have attached some photos.

I have a few issues with the bag. The leather seems to crack/crease with wear. When I received the bag it was not in perfect condition. I took it for a test run for about 4 hours and when I got home, the strap had sustained some damage and the edges had more cracks. I have two other Celine bags which I purchased brand new from the actual Celine shop and none of this has happened.

I don't know if this is a sign that the bag is definitely a fake or its because of the leather/colour but honestly for a high end bag to sustain damage after 1 wear seems unlikely.


----------



## stormrocks1

More pics for the Celine box bag in grey

Many thanks in advance for your assistance!!





stormrocks1 said:


> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Bag in grey calfskin
> Listing Number: 112461797970
> Seller: pxfashion2011
> 
> Hi experts!
> 
> Looking for help on this bag I received a week ago  form an eBay seller. I recently asked for another Celine bag to be authenticated on the forum.
> 
> I have attached some photos.
> 
> I have a few issues with the bag. The leather seems to crack/crease with wear. When I received the bag it was not in perfect condition. I took it for a test run for about 4 hours and when I got home, the strap had sustained some damage and the edges had more cracks. I have two other Celine bags which I purchased brand new from the actual Celine shop and none of this has happened.
> 
> I don't know if this is a sign that the bag is definitely a fake or its because of the leather/colour but honestly for a high end bag to sustain damage after 1 wear seems unlikely.
> 
> View attachment 3764859


----------



## unoma

stormrocks1 said:


> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Bag in grey calfskin
> Listing Number: 112461797970
> Seller: pxfashion2011
> 
> Hi experts!
> 
> Looking for help on this bag I received a week ago  form an eBay seller. I recently asked for another Celine bag to be authenticated on the forum.
> 
> I have attached some photos.
> 
> I have a few issues with the bag. The leather seems to crack/crease with wear. When I received the bag it was not in perfect condition. I took it for a test run for about 4 hours and when I got home, the strap had sustained some damage and the edges had more cracks. I have two other Celine bags which I purchased brand new from the actual Celine shop and none of this has happened.
> 
> I don't know if this is a sign that the bag is definitely a fake or its because of the leather/colour but honestly for a high end bag to sustain damage after 1 wear seems unlikely.
> 
> View attachment 3764859


I cant find auction link!


----------



## unoma

Lilykins said:


> Item: Celine Nano Black Luggage
> Listing Number: 272731662237
> Seller: goodsdept
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-BLACK-GHW-RETAILS-2900/272731662237?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=defd120fa0eb42f2971885a9c0d36f78&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=14&sd=201982335427&_trkparms=pageci%3A88bd38e2-6864-11e7-ad08-74dbd180087e%7Cparentrq%3A3ff5e48915d0a888e4708f56fffb87e3%7Ciid%3A1
> Comments: Thanks in advance! Please let me know if more pictures are required. Thank you again.


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

vonx3210 said:


> Hi there, please kindly help authenticating this bag please.
> 
> Item: Celine Belt bag in Mini
> Listing Number: 132250970621
> Seller: erica3322
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132250970621?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: This seller also sells on Poshmark and all the items are brand new but she sells them at a very low price. It definitely sounds too good to be true. However, Poshmark provides free authentication for items over $500 but apparently they pass the test because she continues to sell out her items just fine.
> 
> In addition, I also asked seller to write her username on a piece of paper and placed it next to the bag just to make sure the bag actually belongs to her.
> View attachment 3763440
> View attachment 3763441
> View attachment 3763442


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jennytalula said:


> Hello! Could you be so kind and help me with this?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item http://m.ebay.de/itm/100-Original-C...schwarz-TOP-/182663696179?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Seller markurei_51
> 
> Item number 182663696179


Asking for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I am looking to buy a Celine luggage and I found a local seller. I am pretty new to the world of Celine and do not know what I should be looking out for in terms of authenticity. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage
> 
> Seller: Local on Kijiji
> 
> Listing Number: N/A
> 
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

chicatory_09 said:


> Hi @unoma ! I hope you could help me with my dilemma. I already paid for it but could cancel the transaction if it's fake. Thank you so much!


Phantom is a Fake


----------



## unoma

baglover_k said:


> Hi can you please help authenticate this celine trio. Thank you
> 
> Seller: sammy_the_soccer_maniac42
> Item: Celine Trio Small Blue
> Item number: 282566739295
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282566739295


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

loveloverad said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> This is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142408215563?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D7bad4ae960634a45aaf3192603bb3da5%26bu%3D44311247511%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F142408215563%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


Auth


----------



## stormrocks1

unoma said:


> I cant find auction link!



Hi @unoma

Apologies!

Please see below- auction as ended though.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Medi...skin-/112461797970?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thanks!


----------



## stormrocks1

unoma said:


> Need to see zipper marking and under the clasp


Hi  @unoma,

Please see more pics below

Also the 'Celine' is thicker on this than on my other one (same font and everything else though) is this just different seasons/years?

Thanks you


----------



## Justinee

hello, could you please authentic this celine nano?
Item: CELINE NUDE NANO LUGGAGE WITH SHOULDER STRAP
Listing Number: 253038828776
Seller: ferdyjrpuppy1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NUDE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2648

thank you!


----------



## s.horack

delete


----------



## Asphodel

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Thanks again for your help. I would love to get this bag while I'm visiting in Montreal.


----------



## joanneseo43

Item: Celine nano
Listing Number: 182667045885
Seller: lrw13e 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182667045885?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. Thank you!


----------



## milfeuille10

hi everyone. I would like your expert advice if this is authentic.
Item No: 232411320536
seller: bilshar_70
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
the seller is selling three nanos. 
Thank you!! =)


----------



## loveloverad

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you, Unoma! You are the best!


----------



## macau

Hi all, I just bought a Céline Cabas Horizontal in black lambskin from The Real Real. I would need your help with the authentication. 

I was not suspicious before I saw that the serial number was on the backside of the inside pocket. Shouldn't it be located inside the pocket? The bag came with dust bag, authentication card and even Barney's price tag. I have a few Céline bags and this one is equally well made. I would just like to hear your opinion.

Thank you!


----------



## Authgal

Dear Unoma and other experts,

Could you please kindly authenticate this Céline Black Nano tote for me? It's $2000 I don't wanna risk it!!

Thanks so much!

Item: Céline Nano Black Drummed luggage
Listing number: Not available on Poshmark
Seller: Jolise18
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-new-black-Cline-Nano-5957f8827f0a050cca015c13

More pics from the sellers:


----------



## Authgal

Authgal said:


> Dear Unoma and other experts,
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate this Céline Black Nano tote for me? It's $2000 I don't wanna risk it!!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Black Drummed luggage
> Listing number: Not available on Poshmark
> Seller: Jolise18
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-new-black-Cline-Nano-5957f8827f0a050cca015c13
> 
> More pics from the sellers:
> View attachment 3766598
> View attachment 3766599
> View attachment 3766600



And more pics:


----------



## blacktie

Hello, I found a site that generally resells men's items, but they've been selling some handbags, as well.  This was just posted and is one of the few that has multiple pictures to make me believe it's legit - would it be possible to receive feedback on authenticity?  I've been looking for a gray!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Gray Drummed Leather 
Listing Number: 2754253 (I think?...from the link)
Seller: squire
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/2754253-celine-micro-luggage-grey-drummed-calfskin


----------



## baglover_k

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking



Hi @unoma 

Here are the pics the seller sent me via eBay. 
I hope this helps. 

Seller: sammy_the_soccer_maniac42
Item: Celine Trio Small Blue
Item number: 282566739295
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282566739295


----------



## hellobecki

Hi,

I was hoping someone would be able to authenticate this bag for me please. Let me know if you need any more details 

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: 232402888699?
Seller: izubri - ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano-Black-Pebbled-Leather/232402888699
Comments:


----------



## ngocphan91

Hi Unoma,

I recentlt purchased this Celine Belt bag and would love to know if you think it's authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jaxsonsmom

Can someone please confirm authenticity of this Celine Tricolor Nano as I've never seen these colors before. Everything looks good, except the zipper's marking is a 5, instead of a 1. The seller states it is the newest tricolor.  I purchased it on auction and got a really good deal on it. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/232411324452


----------



## PandaRun01

Hello, could you please auth this celine box? Many thanks!
Item: Celine Liege Calfskin Medium box
Item number: 180768
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-liege-calfskin-medium-classic-box-bag-black-180768


----------



## purple.charmed

Please authenticate this Vintage Cèline bag. I already bought it but im not sure if it's real


----------



## purple.charmed

Please authenticate this Vintage Celine bag i bought online. I am not sure if it is real or fake. Thank you.


----------



## purple.charmed

purple.charmed said:


> Please authenticate this Vintage Celine bag i bought online. I am not sure if it is real or fake. Thank you.


Item: Vintage Celine Bag
Seller: zsezse
Item # 922422048
Link
https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...intage-handtasche-celine-paris/v/an922422048/


----------



## purple.charmed

Please help me authenticate above-mentioned Vintage Celine Bag
Thank you.


----------



## unoma

purple.charmed said:


> Item: Vintage Celine Bag
> Seller: zsezse
> Item # 922422048
> Link
> https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...intage-handtasche-celine-paris/v/an922422048/


Auth


----------



## unoma

PandaRun01 said:


> Hello, could you please auth this celine box? Many thanks!
> Item: Celine Liege Calfskin Medium box
> Item number: 180768
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-liege-calfskin-medium-classic-box-bag-black-180768


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

Jaxsonsmom said:


> Can someone please confirm authenticity of this Celine Tricolor Nano as I've never seen these colors before. Everything looks good, except the zipper's marking is a 5, instead of a 1. The seller states it is the newest tricolor.  I purchased it on auction and got a really good deal on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232411324452


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

ngocphan91 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I recentlt purchased this Celine Belt bag and would love to know if you think it's authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3767825
> View attachment 3767826
> View attachment 3767827
> View attachment 3767828
> View attachment 3767829
> View attachment 3767830
> View attachment 3767831
> View attachment 3767832
> View attachment 3767833
> View attachment 3767834


Where was it bought? Fake


----------



## unoma

hellobecki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping someone would be able to authenticate this bag for me please. Let me know if you need any more details
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: 232402888699?
> Seller: izubri - ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano-Black-Pebbled-Leather/232402888699
> Comments:


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

baglover_k said:


> Hi @unoma
> 
> Here are the pics the seller sent me via eBay.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Seller: sammy_the_soccer_maniac42
> Item: Celine Trio Small Blue
> Item number: 282566739295
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282566739295


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Fake


blacktie said:


> Hello, I found a site that generally resells men's items, but they've been selling some handbags, as well.  This was just posted and is one of the few that has multiple pictures to make me believe it's legit - would it be possible to receive feedback on authenticity?  I've been looking for a gray!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Gray Drummed Leather
> Listing Number: 2754253 (I think?...from the link)
> Seller: squire
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/2754253-celine-micro-luggage-grey-drummed-calfskin





blacktie said:


> Hello, I found a site that generally resells men's items, but they've been selling some handbags, as well.  This was just posted and is one of the few that has multiple pictures to make me believe it's legit - would it be possible to receive feedback on authenticity?  I've been looking for a gray!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Gray Drummed Leather
> Listing Number: 2754253 (I think?...from the link)
> Seller: squire
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/2754253-celine-micro-luggage-grey-drummed-calfskin





blacktie said:


> Hello, I found a site that generally resells men's items, but they've been selling some handbags, as well.  This was just posted and is one of the few that has multiple pictures to make me believe it's legit - would it be possible to receive feedback on authenticity?  I've been looking for a gray!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Gray Drummed Leather
> Listing Number: 2754253 (I think?...from the link)
> Seller: squire
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/2754253-celine-micro-luggage-grey-drummed-calfskin


Fake


----------



## unoma

Authgal said:


> And more pics:
> View attachment 3766612
> View attachment 3766613


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

macau said:


> Hi all, I just bought a Céline Cabas Horizontal in black lambskin from The Real Real. I would need your help with the authentication.
> 
> I was not suspicious before I saw that the serial number was on the backside of the inside pocket. Shouldn't it be located inside the pocket? The bag came with dust bag, authentication card and even Barney's price tag. I have a few Céline bags and this one is equally well made. I would just like to hear your opinion.
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

loveloverad said:


> Thank you, Unoma! You are the best!


----------



## unoma

milfeuille10 said:


> hi everyone. I would like your expert advice if this is authentic.
> Item No: 232411320536
> seller: bilshar_70
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-nano-luggage-blue-leather-pebbled-bronze-hardware-small-womens-bag/232411320536?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> the seller is selling three nanos.
> Thank you!! =)


Fake


----------



## unoma

Justinee said:


> hello, could you please authentic this celine nano?
> Item: CELINE NUDE NANO LUGGAGE WITH SHOULDER STRAP
> Listing Number: 253038828776
> Seller: ferdyjrpuppy1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NUDE-NANO-LUGGAGE-WITH-SHOULDER-STRAP/253038828776?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2648
> 
> thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

stormrocks1 said:


> Hi  @unoma,
> 
> Please see more pics below
> 
> Also the 'Celine' is thicker on this than on my other one (same font and everything else though) is this just different seasons/years?
> 
> Thanks you


Auction link?


----------



## purple.charmed

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much unoma


----------



## PandaRun01

unoma said:


> Auth Box


Thank you so much, unoma!!


----------



## Jaxsonsmom

unoma said:


> Fake Nano


How can you tell? I will be putting a dispute in with eBay and the seller claims it to be authentic. He was selling three nanos and someone on here asked about one and attached a link and was told it was authentic so that is why I purchased from this seller.


----------



## blacktie

unoma said:


> Fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake


Thank you, Unoma!  I contacted the seller for any additional information and they said they purchased the item on Amuze (and showed a copy of the receipt).  I thought Amuze was a legitimate site, as I've purchased some items from them in the past, but I guess their items need to be checked too.  Appreciate your help very much.


----------



## Authgal

unoma said:


> Zipper marking


----------



## joanneseo43

joanneseo43 said:


> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number: 182667045885
> Seller: lrw13e
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182667045885?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. Thank you!



Bump


----------



## ashlie

blacktie said:


> Thank you, Unoma!  I contacted the seller for any additional information and they said they purchased the item on Amuze (and showed a copy of the receipt).  I thought Amuze was a legitimate site, as I've purchased some items from them in the past, but I guess their items need to be checked too.  Appreciate your help very much.



I would send them a link from the "amuze" thread here. There is actually a thread dedicated to discussing how they sell fakes Celine's. They are aware of it but continue to do it. If she calls amuze, they may be able to refund her.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello!  Please let me know your thoughts on authenticity of bag.  I also included additional photos from seller below.  Thanks so much!  

Item:  *Celine Trotteur Medium $2600 Brick Navy Blue Calfskin Leather Hobo Bag*
Listing Number:   182673205864
Seller:  bee608
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trot...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## joanneseo43

Item: Celine nano
Listing Number: 182667045885
Seller: lrw13e 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182667045885?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. Thank you!


----------



## Justinee

unoma said:


> Fake


thank you unoma! luckily i havent made a payment yet!


----------



## loveshine

Please help authenticate this celine micro luggage

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222573381147

The listing has pictures, but I have included more pictures here as well


----------



## heyadriana

Hi unoma! I'm looking to purchase this beautiful celine trio and was wondering if you can help me authenticate it ! Thank you for your time 

Item: CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Lavendar
Listing Number: 170413
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-lavender-170413
Comments: thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Sophia

sugacookie said:


> Hello!  Please let me know your thoughts on authenticity of bag.  I also included additional photos from seller below.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item:  *Celine Trotteur Medium $2600 Brick Navy Blue Calfskin Leather Hobo Bag*
> Listing Number:   182673205864
> Seller:  bee608
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trotteur-Medium-2600-Brick-Navy-Blue-Calfskin-Leather-Hobo-Bag/182673205864?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:



Authentic! The seller is also super friendly!


----------



## ktman

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.[/Q





Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ktman

Hi can you please help authenticate a bag i already own? Bought from a friend.  Thank you so much for your help. 

Item: Celine Nano bag in Cobalt Blue


----------



## ktman

ktman said:


> Hi can you please help authenticate a bag i already own? Bought from a friend.  Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano bag in Cobalt Blue


----------



## ktman

Here are other pics


----------



## hedwerg

Hi,

Would you kindly authenticate this *CELINE PARIS BOX SHOULDER BAG? *


Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE PARIS BOX SHOULDER BAG HORSE CARRIAGE BLACK MADE IN ITALY

Listing Number: 253039761968

Seller: bujor_jp 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...761968?hash=item3aea585a30:g:ZBkAAOSwY4pZZH~J


----------



## stormrocks1

unoma said:


> Auction link?



http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Medi...649647?txnId=1698479030018#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## IrishMae

Hi !
I am new to this forum. I just need info about celine bags. My friend is selling me her micro luggage so I need some helpful info before buying, tho I wasn't able to take photos. Does it always have to follow a format 1 letter- 2 letters- 4digits in a serial number? If the celine bag has lampo on its zipper, does it mean it's fake? Thank you!


----------



## emily1483

Hello beautiful people!

Can somebody please authenticate this Celine bag for me??
Item: Celine Trapeze - Small
Link: https://offerup.com/item/detail/305...t_source=srch3778209f2b6a4eaba5b8b3f0ce9f42b1
Here are more photos from the seller. Thank you!!!


----------



## IrishMae

Hi! Can someone tell me if the bag is real Or a knock-off? Please? 

Thank you!


----------



## ashlie

ktman said:


> Hi can you please help authenticate a bag i already own? Bought from a friend.  Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano bag in Cobalt Blue



The authenticators won't authenticate without a link...are you able to get your money back from your friend?...


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Unoma,

Could you kindly help to authenticate the following bag please?

Item: Celine All Soft in Black calf
Seller: nnn5
URL: http://carousell.com/p/118394762

Additional pics (serial number may not appear clearly on the suede but its W-CU-0173) below:















As always, thank you so much and God bless!


----------



## shekilledit

Hello! Can someone please authenticate this belt bag for me? 
Item - Celine Mini Belt 
Seller - Tradesy
Link to item: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-mini-belt-luggage-satchel-grey-21783781/?tref=category
Comment: Please let me know if you need more pictures to verify!


----------



## boopeep

Hello!

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Mini Luggage in Anthracite Pebbled Leather
Listing Number: 292180765400
Seller: 8899alexm
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292180765400 
Comments: additional photos I took below


----------



## 123chloe

Item: celine phantom bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: private seller
Link: N/A
Comments: kindly authenticate this celine that a friend is selling. Thanks in advance


----------



## Yasmine Khattar Larsen

Hi, 
This is my first time here  
Can any help authenticate this Celine Trio bag? 
Item: Céline trio bag small lake blue Tiffany blue
Listing number: 172797865767
Seller: chiara221288
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Trio...iffany-Blue-/172797865767?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comment: I have never bought a Celine bag, but have wanted one for a long time and I am very uncertain about the authenticity of this bag as I think that the price is a bit to good to be true (sometimes one can be lucky). 

I hope someone can help. 
Thank you.


----------



## Raaz

Hello 

Can you please authenticate this? 

Celine


The auction runs out in few hours. Would appreciate your help

Thank you


----------



## farahmm

hello, can you please help me in authenticating this bag?
Item - Celine Phantom Bag 
Seller - Ebay
Link to item:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Ba...817346?hash=item4d5fec8302:g:3tgAAOSw9KtZeh2K

Thank you so much


----------



## farahmm

hello, can you please help me in authenticating this bag as well?
Item - Celine trapeze medium Bag 
Seller - eBay
Link to item: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Icon-Bag-Org...490773?hash=item238a42d3d5:g:ecUAAOSw-wFZbEv6

Thank you again


----------



## Jacquetc

Item: Celine White Micro Luggage in Drummed Leather 
Seller: Thinkglam
Link: https://www.facebook.com/thinkglam....828.1145782835536519/1300952836686184/?type=3


----------



## Jacquetc

Item name: celine white micro luggage in drummed leather 
Seller: thinkglam
Link: https://www.facebook.com/thinkglam....828.1145782835536519/1300952836686184/?type=3


Thank you!!


----------



## s.horack

Can you please help authenticate this Celine Gourmette from 2011 collection. I tried posting before but my pics did not work so I am reposting. 
 I already purchased this.  There is no serial number but was told some seasonal colors in this bag from 2011 collection did not have serial numbers?? I thought all from Phoebe collection had serial numbers?  I purchased from Ebay.
Also, the Celine zipper pull does not have a number on it and thought it should? The only zipper on this bag is the zipper pull for attached small bag, so unsure if this zipper is supposed to have a number. 
I think I may have a fake bag
Thank you for any information!


----------



## 123chloe

Got the link. Kindly help me authenticate this celine phantom purse
Item: celine phanton
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: private seller
Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2W4Yr8ZDzPHMU5MbXlETWxsZDQ?usp=sharing
Comments: kindly help me Thanks a lot


----------



## JulyMon

Hi lovelies,

Could you kindly help me authenticate the below bag please?

I bidded and won as it looks alright to my knowledge. But want to get experts' confirmation before I make the payment. 

Thanks ahead for the help! 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232422889419


----------



## Sophia

JulyMon said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> Could you kindly help me authenticate the below bag please?
> 
> I bidded and won as it looks alright to my knowledge. But want to get experts' confirmation before I make the payment.
> 
> Thanks ahead for the help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232422889419
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781908
> View attachment 3781909



Do not make the payment. This bag is a bad replica.


----------



## Ella Hung

Item: CELINE Mini Belt bag (Grey)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Luxury Outlet Store in Frankfurt
Link: https://goo.gl/U1c2Cp
Comments: 
Hello！Thanks for your Authentication.
I got this in June 8 in Frankfurt, but my zipper was broken in June 9.
After I came back to Taiwan, I sent my bag to Celine store just trying to fix the zipper.
But after almost one month the clerk told me they didn't have the same zipper part as mine. And they didn't say any more about my bag.
I just want to make sure again with my bag?
Thank you so much.


----------



## unoma

Ella Hung said:


> Item: CELINE Mini Belt bag (Grey)
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Luxury Outlet Store in Frankfurt
> Link: https://goo.gl/U1c2Cp
> Comments:
> Hello！Thanks for your Authentication.
> I got this in June 8 in Frankfurt, but my zipper was broken in June 9.
> After I came back to Taiwan, I sent my bag to Celine store just trying to fix the zipper.
> But after almost one month the clerk told me they didn't have the same zipper part as mine. And they didn't say any more about my bag.
> I just want to make sure again with my bag?
> Thank you so much.


Fake


----------



## unoma

JulyMon said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> Could you kindly help me authenticate the below bag please?
> 
> I bidded and won as it looks alright to my knowledge. But want to get experts' confirmation before I make the payment.
> 
> Thanks ahead for the help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232422889419
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781908
> View attachment 3781909


Fake Mini


----------



## unoma

123chloe said:


> Got the link. Kindly help me authenticate this celine phantom purse
> Item: celine phanton
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: private seller
> Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2W4Yr8ZDzPHMU5MbXlETWxsZDQ?usp=sharing
> Comments: kindly help me Thanks a lot


Fake


----------



## unoma

Jacquetc said:


> Item name: celine white micro luggage in drummed leather
> Seller: thinkglam
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/thinkglam....828.1145782835536519/1300952836686184/?type=3
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

farahmm said:


> hello, can you please help me in authenticating this bag as well?
> Item - Celine trapeze medium Bag
> Seller - eBay
> Link to item: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Icon-Bag-Org...490773?hash=item238a42d3d5:g:ecUAAOSw-wFZbEv6
> 
> Thank you again


Fake Trapeze


----------



## unoma

farahmm said:


> hello, can you please help me in authenticating this bag?
> Item - Celine Phantom Bag
> Seller - Ebay
> Link to item:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Ba...817346?hash=item4d5fec8302:g:3tgAAOSw9KtZeh2K
> 
> Thank you so much


Link isnt working


----------



## farahmm

unoma said:


> Fake Trapeze



Thank you so much  

can you help me in authenticating this one please as well

Item: Celine Phantom bag
Seller: ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-/302382593468?hash=item46676835bc

thank you again


----------



## unoma

boopeep said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Mini Luggage in Anthracite Pebbled Leather
> Listing Number: 292180765400
> Seller: 8899alexm
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292180765400
> Comments: additional photos I took below


Mini is Auth


----------



## unoma

emily1483 said:


> Hello beautiful people!
> 
> Can somebody please authenticate this Celine bag for me??
> Item: Celine Trapeze - Small
> Link: https://offerup.com/item/detail/305...t_source=srch3778209f2b6a4eaba5b8b3f0ce9f42b1
> Here are more photos from the seller. Thank you!!!


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

heyadriana said:


> Hi unoma! I'm looking to purchase this beautiful celine trio and was wondering if you can help me authenticate it ! Thank you for your time
> 
> Item: CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Lavendar
> Listing Number: 170413
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-lavender-170413
> Comments: thank you so much in advance!


Auth


----------



## unoma

joanneseo43 said:


> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number: 182667045885
> Seller: lrw13e
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182667045885?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. Thank you!


More photos


----------



## unoma

farahmm said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> can you help me in authenticating this one please as well
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom bag
> Seller: ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-/302382593468?hash=item46676835bc
> 
> thank you again


Fake


----------



## JadedJae

JadedJae said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you kindly help to authenticate the following bag please?
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft in Black calf
> Seller: nnn5
> URL: http://carousell.com/p/118394762
> 
> Additional pics (serial number may not appear clearly on the suede but its W-CU-0173) below:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777123
> 
> View attachment 3777126
> 
> View attachment 3777128
> 
> View attachment 3777131
> 
> View attachment 3777132
> 
> View attachment 3777133
> 
> 
> As always, thank you so much and God bless!



Hi Unoma,

I'm reposting this as it might have been missed out as i posted it last week  your advice would be greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine All Soft in Black calf
Seller: nnn5
URL: http://carousell.com/p/118394762

Additional pics (serial number may not appear clearly on the suede but its W-CU-0173) were posted in my original post but i can repost them again if needed.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jacquetc

Jacquetc said:


> Item name: celine white micro luggage in drummed leather
> Seller: thinkglam
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/thinkglam....828.1145782835536519/1300952836686184/?type=3
> 
> 
> Thank you!!







Thank you again Unoma!!!


----------



## smallhands

Hello authenticators! I hope all is well. I have a small Celine trotteur in grained calfskin.
The serial number is in an awful place and it's really hard to photograph or even see but it I believe it reads: P-MP-1117. I do apologize for the picture quality. It's the small trotteur so even getting an iPhone for pictures is troublesome. Thank yo so much in advance.


----------



## mmyres

Looking for authentication on:

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/clo/d/limited-edition-celine/6237868992.html

Thank you!


----------



## lhorstma

Hi 


JadedJae said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I'm reposting this as it might have been missed out as i posted it last week  your advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine All Soft in Black calf
> Seller: nnn5
> URL: http://carousell.com/p/118394762
> 
> Additional pics (serial number may not appear clearly on the suede but its W-CU-0173) were posted in my original post but i can repost them again if needed.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## tellike

Item: CELINE Nano white
Listing Number: not found
Seller: shoesandhandbagobsessed
Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/Celine-Na...%3Aad16456415d0ab4de81a26feffffd549%7Ciid%3A1

Comments: 
hi, please authenticate this bag


----------



## j3nhuy

Item: Celine nano
Listing Number: 142461930154
Seller: rc-fifth-ave
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142461930154
Comments: could you help me authenticate this bag. Here are additional photos for the date code , the zipper . Thanks !


----------



## Icarsy

Pls help me authenticate this celine nano my husband bought it in hong kong. Pls help


----------



## Ellenl

Item: Celine Micro in Souris
Listing Number: 142465152066
Seller: Bagsanity
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-CE...152066?hash=item212b95b442:g:DuwAAOSwQvhZg2AG
Please authenticate! Item is in Canada and I don't want to pay all the customs fees if it is fake!


----------



## Sophia

Icarsy said:


> Pls help me authenticate this celine nano my husband bought it in hong kong. Pls help



I'm pretty sure this is a replica. The font on the logo embossment is off.


----------



## aarbrun

Hello! I need help authenticating this Celine belt bag. Thank you so much for your help!Item: authentic Celine mini belt bag grained calfskin new
Listing Number:182699425870
Seller:  sale4younyc
URL:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/182699425870 
These are also additional photo of the bag:


----------



## poughkeepsie

Item: Celine Large Cabas Tote Bag
Listing Number: 302400526858
Seller: paris21hilton
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-La...526858?hash=item466879da0a:g:ks4AAOSwZ4dZNGaj
Comments: Hiya! If you'd be so kind and help me to authenticate this one, I'd be ever so pleased  Thanks!


----------



## mdbyrne2

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 263115190452
Seller: purcouture
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments: Hello! I am hoping to authenticate this (and was wondering about the embossed Celine stamp on the inside pocket). Please let me know if I missed any info!! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## natebby

Item: Celine Box, Medium, Black
Listing Number: 159138
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-159138
Comments: I purchased it, but am suspicious of the shiny buckle. On another Box I had, the buckle was more matte and distressed gold. Would like to know if Celine Box came in shiny gold, too.

Please refer to pictures in original posting and my own, also. I appreciate your help.














Strap:


----------



## wineandpasta

Plase help med with this seller and his 2 box bag. The price is too good to be true, but gosh with 100% feedback and over 5000 items sold on eBay! 
I've googled this seller, he doesn't seem to sells real, but many things indicated that he does too... So please help me TPF'er, I really want a box bag that is still good condition in gold hardware that isn't over $3000.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...593199?hash=item5b3c1d8baf:g:sS0AAOSwi8VZQwvz
And this one too from the same seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Clas...727073?hash=item5b3be28da1:g:VD0AAOSw1~JZRS4x


----------



## Elonaariel

Item:Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number:3715326
Seller:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-934929.shtml
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3715326.shtml
Comments: hi, would really appreciate your opinion on this handbag. 

thank you!


----------



## NerdyNinja

I would appreciate help authenticating this bag.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony
Listing Number: 253050790755
Seller: daviskay28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Leopard-Mini-Luggage-Tote/253075070183
Comments:  She does not have the receipt but does have photos of the tag and dustbag. They are blurry however. I've attached all photos. Also someone in another thread said it looked like it wasn't in good condition. Am I not noticing something? It looks ok to me.

TIA!


----------



## Sophia

NerdyNinja said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony
> Listing Number: 253050790755
> Seller: daviskay28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Leopard-Mini-Luggage-Tote/253075070183
> Comments:  She does not have the receipt but does have photos of the tag and dustbag. They are blurry however. I've attached all photos. Also someone in another thread said it looked like it wasn't in good condition. Am I not noticing something? It looks ok to me.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3787738
> View attachment 3787739
> View attachment 3787740
> View attachment 3787741
> View attachment 3787742
> View attachment 3787743
> View attachment 3787744
> View attachment 3787745
> View attachment 3787746



Authentic!


----------



## NerdyNinja

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you!


----------



## Elonaariel

Would really appreciate your help with this one.

Item:Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number:3715326
Seller:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-934929.shtml
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3715326.shtml
Comments: hi, would really appreciate your opinion on this handbag. 

thank you!


----------



## leetahi

Hello ladies! I would like to hear your opinion of this luggage. 
Item: Céline Medium Luggage Tote. Ladies Handbag
Listing Number: 201995971742
Seller: jennifeon_1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Me...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments:The other pics needed are found from the listing. The two pics here are my own. The item arrived last week and I bought an authentification from authenticate4u but they have not replied yet. Would appreciate your thoughts on this very much. It looks ok as I compared to my old Phantom and searched online for tips to recognize a fake but...?


----------



## Breasmom

Item: Celine luggage mini
Listing Number:20098/01
Seller: trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-luggage-handbag-grainy-leather-mini1505410297
Comments: I'm just concerned about the serial number...it doesn't seem to be 90 degrees and it's only one row...is this normal? I'm new to buying pre-owned. Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

Item: 
*Celine Phantom Luggage Tan Embossed Croc Leather Tote*

Seller:
Link: https://www.portero.com/celine-phantom-luggage-tan-embossed-croc-leather-tote

Hello, I would really appreciate the authenticators weighing in. Thank you


----------



## unoma

AEGIS said:


> Item:
> *Celine Phantom Luggage Tan Embossed Croc Leather Tote*
> 
> Seller:
> Link: https://www.portero.com/celine-phantom-luggage-tan-embossed-croc-leather-tote
> 
> Hello, I would really appreciate the authenticators weighing in. Thank you


Ask for serial number and zipper marking.
Did you buy it?


----------



## unoma

Breasmom said:


> Item: Celine luggage mini
> Listing Number:20098/01
> Seller: trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-luggage-handbag-grainy-leather-mini1505410297
> Comments: I'm just concerned about the serial number...it doesn't seem to be 90 degrees and it's only one row...is this normal? I'm new to buying pre-owned. Thanks!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

leetahi said:


> Hello ladies! I would like to hear your opinion of this luggage.
> Item: Céline Medium Luggage Tote. Ladies Handbag
> Listing Number: 201995971742
> Seller: jennifeon_1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Medium-Luggage-Tote-Ladies-Handbag-/201995971742?nma=true&si=7cLzTWxo9ReUHqQRe%2FhUtQffc%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:The other pics needed are found from the listing. The two pics here are my own. The item arrived last week and I bought an authentification from authenticate4u but they have not replied yet. Would appreciate your thoughts on this very much. It looks ok as I compared to my old Phantom and searched online for tips to recognize a fake but...?
> View attachment 3788375
> View attachment 3788376


Auth


----------



## unoma

Elonaariel said:


> Would really appreciate your help with this one.
> 
> Item:Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:3715326
> Seller:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-934929.shtml
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-luggage-leather-handbag-celine-3715326.shtml
> Comments: hi, would really appreciate your opinion on this handbag.
> 
> thank you!


Mini is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

wineandpasta said:


> Plase help med with this seller and his 2 box bag. The price is too good to be true, but gosh with 100% feedback and over 5000 items sold on eBay!
> I've googled this seller, he doesn't seem to sells real, but many things indicated that he does too... So please help me TPF'er, I really want a box bag that is still good condition in gold hardware that isn't over $3000.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medi...593199?hash=item5b3c1d8baf:g:sS0AAOSwi8VZQwvz
> And this one too from the same seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Clas...727073?hash=item5b3be28da1:g:VD0AAOSw1~JZRS4x


Boxes are FAKES


----------



## unoma

mdbyrne2 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 263115190452
> Seller: purcouture
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Shopper-Tote-Handbag-Black-Smooth-Leather-Authentic/263115190452?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Hello! I am hoping to authenticate this (and was wondering about the embossed Celine stamp on the inside pocket). Please let me know if I missed any info!! Really appreciate it!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

poughkeepsie said:


> Item: Celine Large Cabas Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 302400526858
> Seller: paris21hilton
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-La...526858?hash=item466879da0a:g:ks4AAOSwZ4dZNGaj
> Comments: Hiya! If you'd be so kind and help me to authenticate this one, I'd be ever so pleased  Thanks!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Ellenl said:


> Item: Celine Micro in Souris
> Listing Number: 142465152066
> Seller: Bagsanity
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-CE...152066?hash=item212b95b442:g:DuwAAOSwQvhZg2AG
> Please authenticate! Item is in Canada and I don't want to pay all the customs fees if it is fake!


Link has been removed


----------



## unoma

tellike said:


> Item: CELINE Nano white
> Listing Number: not found
> Seller: shoesandhandbagobsessed
> Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Shoulder-White-Calfskin-Leather-Brass-Hardware-NWT-/112487751167?hash=item1a30caddff:g:vqQAAOSwAnJZb56c&_trkparms=pageci%3A497d9ee1-790b-11e7-b147-74dbd180d381%7Cparentrq%3Aad16456415d0ab4de81a26feffffd549%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Comments:
> hi, please authenticate this bag



Listing Number :112487751167

Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

lhorstma said:


> Hi


Would like to see the serial number


----------



## unoma

mmyres said:


> Looking for authentication on:
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/clo/d/limited-edition-celine/6237868992.html
> 
> Thank you!


Auction removed


----------



## mdbyrne2

Thanks so much, unoma -- I really appreciate it!! Super excited about this bag and will be posting action pics soon!


----------



## s.horack

Hi, I wanted to repost from July 31st to see if anyone can help authenticate this bag. Thanks for any help you can provide.




s.horack said:


> Can you please help authenticate this Celine Gourmette from 2011 collection. I tried posting before but my pics did not work so I am reposting.
> I already purchased this.  There is no serial number but was told some seasonal colors in this bag from 2011 collection did not have serial numbers?? I thought all from Phoebe collection had serial numbers?  I purchased from Ebay.
> Also, the Celine zipper pull does not have a number on it and thought it should? The only zipper on this bag is the zipper pull for attached small bag, so unsure if this zipper is supposed to have a number.
> I think I may have a fake bag
> Thank you for any information!


----------



## leetahi

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you unoma!  (I wish I was rich too!  )


----------



## tellike

Thank you unoma. What about this one? 
Item: celine nano black
Listing number: 112484102440
seller: luxurythings87-3
Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/112484102440?_mwBanner=1

Comments: authenticate please?


----------



## LVLux

Hello, I am looking for confirmation that this bag is a fake- looks so real but will need to file a Paypal claim if fake as some thought it was.  It looks so authentic in person but another looked at it and said the code and back piece and hardware stamp are not authentic so appreciate any insight your expertise can share.
Thank you

Ebay: celine nano luggage in Antarctic 
Seller:gracielolita
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## j3nhuy

j3nhuy said:


> View attachment 3785689
> View attachment 3785684
> View attachment 3785685
> View attachment 3785686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number: 142461930154
> Seller: rc-fifth-ave
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142461930154
> Comments: could you help me authenticate this bag. Here are additional photos for the date code , the zipper . Thanks !



Hi Unoma, 

Could you help me take a look at this bag please ? Thank you very much !!


----------



## LVLux

UPDATE TO
post # 11918 
I paid to have the bag professionally authenticated and it is a Definite FAKE-so no need to check my post as I received the letter of it being a fake to forward on to paypal.  thank you.


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi friends,
Can you pls help to authenticate this Celine

Item: 
*Celine Trapeze Bag*

Listing Number: 302395171183
Seller: dtang93
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Trap...%3Ac5063fb015d0a990b7fe9b48fffffded%7Ciid%3A9
Comments:

Many thanks


----------



## Ellenl

Ugh the seller made it an auction instead of buy it now, here's the new listing:
Item: Celine Micro in Souris
Listing Number: 142469058115
Seller: Bagsanity
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-CE...058115?hash=item212bd14e43:g:DuwAAOSwQvhZg2AG


----------



## Attybubba

Hi everyone, please authenticate this Celine belt bag. Thanks!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine micro Tri color luggage 

Link # https://www.ebay.com/itm/172802008508


Listing# 172802008508

Seller- sh3ky-bo0h


I purchased this item just waiting for your expertise before I complete purchase. 

Thank you as always!!


----------



## wineandpasta

Thank you so much for your help Unoma!
But could you please spesific why those bags are fake? Where was it ovious? I'll try to learn more about the Celine Box.


----------



## elenireads

Hello Unoma,
Thank you so much for the service you do potential buyers here- it's really valuable!
I am considering the following box bag and would really appreciate your feedback on this item and this seller:

Ebay item #: not sure
Seller: *********
listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...d=282566005296&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## elenireads

I'm re-posting with better format and the item number - thank you in advance for your help in authenticating this bag!

ITEM: Celine medium Classic Box Calfskin

eBay item #: 282566005296

Seller: *********

Link to seller's store: http://stores.ebay.com/*********?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Link to Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...005296?hash=item41ca3f1230:g:CvYAAOSwRMtZY5hr

MANY THANKS!
~ Elena


----------



## Mandy1989

Hi Everyone,

I am a long time browser, first time poster. I am about to make my first Celine box purchase, but first would like help making sure that the one I've lusted after is the real deal. It's hard for me to tell, as the photos listed by the seller look very 'professional'. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Item Number: 272620951732

Seller: ********* 

Celine Tawny Box Bag in Calfskin-
Link:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Breasmom

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Here is the pictures of the zipper.


----------



## Beth1989

Hi I'm new here, can you pls help me to authenticate this bag. I don't have knowledge about celine bag. Asking for help. Planning to buy on instagram so I don't have link to present. Thank you so much
Celine Nano in black


----------



## Mandy1989

Hi all,

I just purchased this mini Knot Bag from Ebay. I'm 98 percent sure that it's authentic, but I just wanted to ask some expert opinions, as it cost me a small fortune.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Seller: starcatshopping
ID: 182061527694

Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gently-U...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649






Photo cred: starcatshopping eBay

Mandy


----------



## AEGIS

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking.
> Did you buy it?



I did. Here was the Tradesy listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-leather-tote-bag-tan-21256943/ 

Thank you!


----------



## b.Jane

Hello. Please kindly authenticate this bag:

Item: 100% Authentic NEW Celine Box Tawny Brown Calfskin Leather Classic Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 172812583122
Seller: smartchoice2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...%3Ad28014ad15d0aa48a9375636fff94ccd%7Ciid%3A1
Comments: No photos of serial number.


----------



## rosieperry

Hi,

In a fit of mild panic I stumbled across a listing for a Celine Nano Luggage in pebbled black leather this evening and very quickly put a last minute bid in... now the seeds of doubt are growing in regard to the authenticity...

If possible could someone please take the time to give me their opinion? 

eBay ID: 232432054328

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232432054328 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pookybear

Hello, please authenticate this bag listed on Poshmark. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Seller: amillyyyy
Link: http://******/2vRB6v1 

Please let me know if additional photos are required!


----------



## Ding89

Hi Unoma,
Kindly help me authenticate this bag pls  
Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: Purchased it at a pre loved shop in Malaysia
Seller: Gorgeous Telawi
Link: No link to the bag anymore
Comments: This bag was purchased in 2013. Front pocket zipper does not have any number marking


----------



## Sophia

rosieperry said:


> Hi,
> 
> In a fit of mild panic I stumbled across a listing for a Celine Nano Luggage in pebbled black leather this evening and very quickly put a last minute bid in... now the seeds of doubt are growing in regard to the authenticity...
> 
> If possible could someone please take the time to give me their opinion?
> 
> eBay ID: 232432054328
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232432054328
> 
> Thanks in advance



I hope you haven't paid yet! This bag is a replica!


----------



## michelina13

Think I was missed! 
Unoma can you please take a look! 



michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine micro Tri color luggage
> 
> Link # https://www.ebay.com/itm/172802008508
> 
> 
> Listing# 172802008508
> 
> Seller- sh3ky-bo0h
> 
> 
> I purchased this item just waiting for your expertise before I complete purchase.
> 
> Thank you as always!!


----------



## aarbrun

Hi there! I think I was accidentally skipped. I purchased this as the auction ended but need advice. 


aarbrun said:


> Hello! I need help authenticating this Celine belt bag. Thank you so much for your help!Item: authentic Celine mini belt bag grained calfskin new
> Listing Number:182699425870
> Seller:  sale4younyc
> URL:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/182699425870
> These are also additional photo of the bag:
> View attachment 3786725
> View attachment 3786727
> View attachment 3786728
> View attachment 3786730
> View attachment 3786731


----------



## amber1028

Hello Unoma,

I just purchased a celine frame bag from my friend's friend. This lady said she bought from Dubai shopping mall. 
My main concern is the bag hasn't have exactly straight and even stitching, please see the 1st and 2nd pictures. 
I would like to know if the bag is 100% authentic, Thanks!


----------



## amber1028

One more picture of Celine frame


----------



## Choochee30

Item: Celine Nano luggage in Dusty Rose
Listing number: N/A
Seller: @jtb_bagsmania
Link: http://instagram.com/jtb_bagsmania
Comments: Please authenticate this bag. TIA!


----------



## HapaPrincess

Item: Celine Luggage Totebag
Listing Number: 172815365930
Seller: nessasodope
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172815365930 
Comments: I really appreciate the help, Mahalo!


----------



## starberrygin

Hello, please help me authenticate this celine box bag from TheRealReal.  I purchased the bag, and took more pictures than available via seller.  Please see attached. Thank you so much in advance for your advice!!

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag, smooth black leather
Listing Number: CEL49904
Seller: TheRealReal
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-medium-box-bag-54
Comments: I couldn't find the serial numbers, where is it located?  My new celine box purchased from the Celine boutique also does not seem to have a stamp.  Thanks!


----------



## KaylieNJ

Item: BELT BAG | BLACK GRAINED LEATHER | MEDIUM
Listing Number: https://*********.com/women/celine-belt-bag-black-grained-leather-medium.html
Seller: *********.com
Link: https://*********.com/women/celine-belt-bag-black-grained-leather-medium.html
Comments: I just purchased this and would love someone to confirm that it is authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## katetea

Item: CELINE Felt Smooth Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Beige
Listing Number: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-felt-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-beige-161205
Seller: Fashionhile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-felt-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-beige-161205
Comments: Purchased this mini belt bag and just received it in the mail today. I know belt bags are replicated quite often and so I would really appreciate some help authenticating it to be sure  Better/more photos of the "made in" and serial number can be found through the fashionphile link, but please let me know if you need any additional photos.

PHOTOS PART 1 (more will be posted in part 2 right after this):


----------



## katetea

MORE PHOTOS (PART 2)

Item: CELINE Felt Smooth Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Beige
Listing Number: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-felt-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-beige-161205
Seller: Fashionhile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-felt-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-beige-161205
Comments: Purchased this mini belt bag and just received it in the mail today. I know belt bags are replicated quite often and so I would really appreciate some help authenticating it to be sure  Better/more photos of the "made in" and serial number can be found through the fashionphile link, but please let me know if you need any additional photos.


----------



## sacha1009

Hi everybody..Can u pls.authenticate this for me..tia..
Title: Celine Mini luggage
Item#:162614004806
Seller's Name:ilovemygirls3 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...004806?hash=item25dc8ccc46:g:ckwAAOSwCkZZV5gI
Comment: This seller has 100% positive feedback...Thank u very much in advnce


----------



## Sophia

sacha1009 said:


> Hi everybody..Can u pls.authenticate this for me..tia..
> Title: Celine Mini luggage
> Item#:162614004806
> Seller's Name:ilovemygirls3
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...004806?hash=item25dc8ccc46:g:ckwAAOSwCkZZV5gI
> Comment: This seller has 100% positive feedback...Thank u very much in advnce



I'm a bit uncomfortable with this listing because while most of the pictures show an authentic bag,  the seller has included one picture of a counterfeit bag. Look at picture #7


----------



## sacha1009

Sophia said:


> I'm a bit uncomfortable with this listing because while most of the pictures show an authentic bag,  the seller has included one picture of a counterfeit bag. Look at picture #7


I just checked and yes looks different than #8picture...well I will forget this one then...thabk u very much....


----------



## bismint

Dear 
I would appreciate any help . please help me . i bought celine micro belt in dark taupe color from Hongkong . but have some detail had different other

i don't know this bag is authentic. hope you help me. thank you very much.


----------



## omegabordir

please help to autenticate if this celine trapeze bag is fake or real thanks a lot for helping can you please contact me at omegabordir82@yahoo.com to verify your answer. thanks a lot for helping god bless you


----------



## pookybear

bismint said:


> Dear
> I would appreciate any help . please help me . i bought celine micro belt in dark taupe color from Hongkong . but have some detail had different other
> 
> i don't know this bag is authentic. hope you help me. thank you very much.



Need photo of serial number


----------



## elenireads

Hello there! Still looking for my first box bag . . . I'd love your input:

*Celine Box Red Calfskin Leather Classic Shoulder 
Ebay Item #: *372021944794
*Seller:* red_lk
*Link to listing*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

*Thank you in advance!!
~Elena*


----------



## Bubach

Hi ladies,

Could you pretty please help me with this one?
Thanks!!


Item: NWT Celine trio luggage foldover shoulder handbag with separated pouch RRP £2200
Listing Number: 322595953633
Seller: flatwhiters2
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-Celin...953633?hash=item4b1c379be1:g:a~IAAOSwPNJZa7zq


----------



## shirleyliu90

Hello, could anyone help me authenticate this celine box bag from the Yoogi's Closet. Thank you so much in advance for your advice.

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag, Tawny box leather
Listing Number: 156870
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-brown-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-88454.html

I bought this one and can provide extra picture if needed. Serial number is W-LA-2156 if this would be helpful. TIA!!


----------



## Sophia

bismint said:


> Dear
> I would appreciate any help . please help me . i bought celine micro belt in dark taupe color from Hongkong . but have some detail had different other
> 
> i don't know this bag is authentic. hope you help me. thank you very much.



This bag is counterfeit. I hope you can get a return!


----------



## HelloKitty274

Hello ladies, please help to authenticate this Celine Nano, I have just received it but have some doubts. Thanks a ton!!!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage NWT
Listing Number: 282613382532
Seller: Bentleysmama16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## HapaPrincess

HapaPrincess said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Totebag
> Listing Number: 172815365930
> Seller: nessasodope
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172815365930
> Comments: I really appreciate the help, Mahalo!


I wanted to include these additional pictures I requested.  Mahalo in advance


----------



## Dyhp87

Hello please help me authenticate this Celine phantom

Serial number S-SN-0142

Link : https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/830963553772175/?ref=messenger_banner&_rdr

Seller Says it was a gift and has no papers


----------



## Jannaspanna

Hi all, apologies if I'm posting in the wrong thread. I'm new to this site.
I bought a Celine vintage bag on ebay, and to be honest I am not sure if it is authentic. Any help would be fantasic.
Item No. 112533884907

I cant find a serial number on the bag. But wasn't sure if that's because of the age. I know some brands started using serial numbers in relatively recent years.

I have attached a photo. Although, for some reason I cannot upload more than the first one :-/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leelee786

Good morning, Im new to the Celine forum, but Im hoping to make my first Celine purchase. If anyone could please help to authenticate this Trio for me I would greatly appreciate it. TIA

Item: Celine Small Trio Lambskin in Taupe

Listing Number: 263150398621

Seller: Designerguys

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Small-...oth-Taupe-Leather-Made-in-Italy-/263150398621


----------



## kayehu5000

Hello! I would like to authenticate this item:

Item: NEW Celine CL41755/S women's fashion sunglasses unisex BLACK FRAME
Listing Number: 182727611336
Seller: katlync-51
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-C...on-sunglasses-unisex-BLACK-FRAME/182727611336
Comments: Thank you in advance


----------



## JulyMon

Hi lovelies,

Interested in below bag and appreciate if you can help to authenticate.

Item: celine mini tri colour 
Seller: mr2_newcomer
URL: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172829763509 

Thanks ahead!!!


----------



## elenireads

Hello there again PLEASE help. I'm interested in anyone's opinion if they have any thoughts about this seller, *********.

I'm in the market for a Celine box, and I found this on ebay:

Celine Classic Box

eBay item number: 272620951732

listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...951732?hash=item3f797998b4:g:7HcAAOSwmgJY5lVN

Seller: ********* (here is a link to seller profile)

THANK YOU so much for any help or feedback!
Elena


----------



## shirleyliu90

elenireads said:


> Hello there again PLEASE help. I'm interested in anyone's opinion if they have any thoughts about this seller, *********.
> 
> I'm in the market for a Celine box, and I found this on ebay:
> 
> Celine Classic Box
> 
> eBay item number: 272620951732
> 
> listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-...951732?hash=item3f797998b4:g:7HcAAOSwmgJY5lVN
> 
> Seller: ********* (here is a link to seller profile)
> 
> THANK YOU so much for any help or feedback!
> Elena



Hi Elenireads! I would suggest you not to pull to trigger on this one. I am not an expert. But I recently bought a fake Celine box on Yoogie's Closet, confirmed by a third party authenticator, and I educated myself a bit. The letter "R" in the sixth photo seems pretty off to me. You could also get an email opinion from Authenticate4U before you buy something. Apparently, there are many high quality fake Celine Box bags in the market....


----------



## elenireads

Thank you so much for your response! I had my suspicions. Sorry you bought a fake - were you able to return it? I know fashionphile and realReal are supposed to guarantee authenticity, but I wonder about how they authenticate.  Does anyone know about their process?

It's a shame, because I'm just looking to save about 25% and get a bag that's slightly less than pristine . . . but it seems I'm going to have to save for a brand new box bag. 

Please, anyone feel free to weigh in here . . . what sort of experiences have you had with celine resellers?
Thanks in advance!
Elena


----------



## JulyMon

Hello,
I like to buy below bag and could you please help to authenticate?

Bag Name: Celine Mini Tricolor 
Seller: mr2_newcomer
URL: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172829763509 

Thanks ahead!


----------



## designdesign

I am about to buy this on eBay, can you please confirm it for me? Seller says it's from the employee sale. I know not all photos may be present but a red-flag-check would be extremely helpful.

Item number: 142481969184
Seller: annapan70
Title: Celine Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142481969184


----------



## designdesign

I also just bought this because I got caught up. I would truly appreciate an opinion - just based on available images - before the seller ships it. Luckily it is cheap, but the price is also a concern. I can add serial numbers etc once it arrives, if it looks ok at this stage.

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222623507016
Title: Celine leather bag handbag purse tote brown
Seller: g-luxegoods
Item number: 222623507016


----------



## shirleyliu90

elenireads said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I had my suspicions. Sorry you bought a fake - were you able to return it? I know fashionphile and realReal are supposed to guarantee authenticity, but I wonder about how they authenticate.  Does anyone know about their process?
> 
> It's a shame, because I'm just looking to save about 25% and get a bag that's slightly less than pristine . . . but it seems I'm going to have to save for a brand new box bag.
> 
> Please, anyone feel free to weigh in here . . . what sort of experiences have you had with celine resellers?
> Thanks in advance!
> Elena



Yoogie's Closet has a 30 day return window and I managed to get them to pay for my return. But still, it's such a shame that these companies claim 100% authenticity while still selling fake bags every so often. It may not be as often as every other bag but it's certainly common enough to be a real issue. 

I used a reputable third-party authentication site to authenticate it, but after they told me it was fake, I went to see some real box bags and the difference was really staggering. I would think that any "expert" that's authenticating bags at these reseller sites should have seen such glaring differences or at least set the bag aside for further review. Even more ridiculous is that these sites will never admit that they made a mistake. They replied saying that they'll accept the return but possibly put the bag back up for sale if their in-house "expert" ok's it!

And I agree that since there are so many high quality fake box bags in the market, I would just save more to buy a new one from the boutique.


----------



## amorales208

Authenticate these sunglasses: 

Item: Celine flat top sunglasses black
Listing Number: ???
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...7-free-3-day-shipping-21953151/?tref=category
Comments:


----------



## Myael26

Hi! 
Was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this bag: any help would be appreciated. Thank you!!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/222592675811?_mwBanner=1
*CELINE Burgundy Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage Hand / Crossbody *


----------



## Rottarina

Item: Celine belt bag
Listing Number:
Seller: avito
Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_original_971846184
Comments: have doubts about this bag, please help!!


----------



## grace15

Hello!
I am wondering if anyone can help me identify the authenticity of this nano? Thank you so much!!

Item: Celine nano luggage
Seller: jeanie5263
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-CELI...%3A2c2d852115e0aa411aee5fb1ffff6dff%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## spartanwoman

I am ready to purchase this Celine, but the listing did not have the tag/serial number. She has emailed it to me this morning and it's below. Can someone authenticate for me? TIA!

Link: https://www.portero.com/celine-python-medium-luggage-tote-bag

Seller: Portero
Item: Celine Python Medium Luggage Tote Bag


----------



## Sophia

designdesign said:


> I also just bought this because I got caught up. I would truly appreciate an opinion - just based on available images - before the seller ships it. Luckily it is cheap, but the price is also a concern. I can add serial numbers etc once it arrives, if it looks ok at this stage.
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222623507016
> Title: Celine leather bag handbag purse tote brown
> Seller: g-luxegoods
> Item number: 222623507016



This is authentic!


----------



## designdesign

Sophia: I love you! Thank you!! It is in my mailbox right now eeeeeee!


----------



## designdesign

Does anyone have thoughts on this one? I would truly appreciate it!


----------



## lindseyrose

Please authenticate this bag. Gifted from a family member. How much would it be worth?


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate Celine mini belt bag cream

Listing just ended because I purchased!  

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/232469172770 

Seller- brittanhenderso-33

Listing #- 232469172770

Thank you! 
M


----------



## Agnes Lim Yang Zih

https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/263166346271 

Item: Celine Calf skin micro luggage


----------



## Sophia

Agnes Lim Yang Zih said:


> https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/263166346271
> 
> Item: Celine Calf skin micro luggage



This bag is a fake.


----------



## arc-iv

Item: _Celine Micro Belt_
Listing Number: 18015-3zva-10dc
Seller: mb (Modern Blue Rakuten Ichiba Shop)
Link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/item/18015-3zva-10dc/

Hello, please authenticate the bag in the link above. I'm considering purchasing it as an early birthday present for myself.  Thank you!


----------



## norahs_n

Hi TP authenticators

Would greatly appreciate if the team is able to authenticate the following item

*ITEM: *Celine Box Bag (calfskin, black, GHW)
*Listing Number: *196938
*Seller: *Fashionphile 
*Link: *
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-196938

Any help would be great


----------



## spartanwoman

spartanwoman said:


> I am ready to purchase this Celine, but the listing did not have the tag/serial number. She has emailed it to me this morning and it's below. Can someone authenticate for me? TIA!
> 
> Link: https://www.portero.com/celine-python-medium-luggage-tote-bag
> 
> Seller: Portero
> Item: Celine Python Medium Luggage Tote Bag



Bump... would love to get some help on this...


----------



## LuVbunny

Item: Celine micro luggage 
Listing Number: 172828670169
Seller: bo-mayso
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172828670169
Comments: would love any extra help.. I've paid two authentication services and they have two very different opinions. I've attached my own photos plus a repair receipt from the seller. Thank you for your time ladies!


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate Celine mini belt bag cream
> 
> Listing just ended because I purchased!
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/232469172770
> 
> Seller- brittanhenderso-33
> 
> Listing #- 232469172770
> 
> Thank you!
> M


I think I was missed! Please authenticate as I have purchased.  

Thank you again!!


----------



## Sophia

michelina13 said:


> I think I was missed! Please authenticate as I have purchased.
> 
> Thank you again!!



What are the defects on the bag as the seller had previously listed?


----------



## michelina13

Sophia said:


> What are the defects on the bag as the seller had previously listed?


Just the interior has some marks on suede like something rubbed off. But only interior


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Just the interior has some marks on suede like something rubbed off. But only interior


It's just color transfer. Is that a problem. It's shown in interior pic shot. Is this authentic?


----------



## iwiden

ITEM : Celine Trio Small Crossbody Bag Black
Listing Number: 192210122807
Seller: jasmicho5 on Ebay
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...122807?hash=item2cc09db837:g:JOkAAOSwX61ZN3Dx

Thank you!!


----------



## troygirl16

Item: Celine Red Pebbled Leather and Suede Small Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 11202663
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-red-pebbled-leather-and-suede-small-trapeze-bag.html
Comments: Thanks in advance for help with this one.  I'm concerned by the few confirmed fakes from YC I've seen on purse forum, so I'd really appreciate more expert eyes on this before I pull the trigger.  Really appreciate it!


----------



## Miniw127

Hi everyone,
I'm a newbie here, please help me with this Celine Box, the series number is hard to take picture, it is W-LA-0196

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## tphan18

Hoohlala said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie here, and would like to seek some professional advise here, thanks all!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio (Large)
> Listing Number: 1139165363
> Seller: lamwan324
> Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1139165363?u=lamwan324
> Comments: TIA!


This looks real to me, but I'm new here.


----------



## unoma

troygirl16 said:


> Item: Celine Red Pebbled Leather and Suede Small Trapeze Bag
> Listing Number: 11202663
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-red-pebbled-leather-and-suede-small-trapeze-bag.html
> Comments: Thanks in advance for help with this one.  I'm concerned by the few confirmed fakes from YC I've seen on purse forum, so I'd really appreciate more expert eyes on this before I pull the trigger.  Really appreciate it!


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

iwiden said:


> ITEM : Celine Trio Small Crossbody Bag Black
> Listing Number: 192210122807
> Seller: jasmicho5 on Ebay
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...122807?hash=item2cc09db837:g:JOkAAOSwX61ZN3Dx
> 
> Thank you!!


Auth Trio


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> I think I was missed! Please authenticate as I have purchased.
> 
> Thank you again!!


Fake


----------



## unoma

spartanwoman said:


> Bump... would love to get some help on this...


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

norahs_n said:


> Hi TP authenticators
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if the team is able to authenticate the following item
> 
> *ITEM: *Celine Box Bag (calfskin, black, GHW)
> *Listing Number: *196938
> *Seller: *Fashionphile
> *Link: *
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-196938
> 
> Any help would be great


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

arc-iv said:


> Item: _Celine Micro Belt_
> Listing Number: 18015-3zva-10dc
> Seller: mb (Modern Blue Rakuten Ichiba Shop)
> Link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/item/18015-3zva-10dc/
> 
> Hello, please authenticate the bag in the link above. I'm considering purchasing it as an early birthday present for myself.  Thank you!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

grace15 said:


> Hello!
> I am wondering if anyone can help me identify the authenticity of this nano? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Seller: jeanie5263
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-CELINE-Nano-Luggage-Bag-In-Baby-Drummed-Calfskin-Kohl-Gray-/282627260456?hash=item41cde5c028:g:MXQAAOSw65xZoynf&_trkparms=pageci%3Ac5a71788-8c6f-11e7-8057-74dbd180eb2b%7Cparentrq%3A2c2d852115e0aa411aee5fb1ffff6dff%7Ciid%3A1


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Myael26 said:


> Hi!
> Was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this bag: any help would be appreciated. Thank you!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/222592675811?_mwBanner=1
> *CELINE Burgundy Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage Hand / Crossbody *


Looks off but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

designdesign said:


> View attachment 3806429
> View attachment 3806430
> View attachment 3806431
> View attachment 3806432
> View attachment 3806433
> 
> I am about to buy this on eBay, can you please confirm it for me? Seller says it's from the employee sale. I know not all photos may be present but a red-flag-check would be extremely helpful.
> 
> Item number: 142481969184
> Seller: annapan70
> Title: Celine Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142481969184


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

JulyMon said:


> Hello,
> I like to buy below bag and could you please help to authenticate?
> 
> Bag Name: Celine Mini Tricolor
> Seller: mr2_newcomer
> URL: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172829763509
> 
> Thanks ahead!


Very horrible Fake


----------



## unoma

JulyMon said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> Interested in below bag and appreciate if you can help to authenticate.
> 
> Item: celine mini tri colour
> Seller: mr2_newcomer
> URL: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172829763509
> 
> Thanks ahead!!!


Fake


----------



## unoma

HelloKitty274 said:


> Hello ladies, please help to authenticate this Celine Nano, I have just received it but have some doubts. Thanks a ton!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage NWT
> Listing Number: 282613382532
> Seller: Bentleysmama16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-NWT/282613382532?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Additional photos of the bag you received


----------



## spartanwoman

He
I am ready to purchase this Celine, but the listing did not have the tag/serial number. She has emailed it to me this morning and it's below. Can someone authenticate for me? TIA!

Link: https://www.portero.com/celine-python-medium-luggage-tote-bag

Seller: Portero
Item: Celine Python Medium Luggage Tote Bag
Click to expand...


unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking[/QUOTE
> 
> Here is the serial # that I posted in the original request


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Fake


Unoma can you tell me why?


----------



## BagStalker44

shirleyliu90 said:


> Yoogie's Closet has a 30 day return window and I managed to get them to pay for my return. But still, it's such a shame that these companies claim 100% authenticity while still selling fake bags every so often. It may not be as often as every other bag but it's certainly common enough to be a real issue.
> 
> I used a reputable third-party authentication site to authenticate it, but after they told me it was fake, I went to see some real box bags and the difference was really staggering. I would think that any "expert" that's authenticating bags at these reseller sites should have seen such glaring differences or at least set the bag aside for further review. Even more ridiculous is that these sites will never admit that they made a mistake. They replied saying that they'll accept the return but possibly put the bag back up for sale if their in-house "expert" ok's it!
> 
> And I agree that since there are so many high quality fake box bags in the market, I would just save more to buy a new one from the boutique.


Do you mind sharing who you used for third party authentication? Am looking for a good source.


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate souris nano luggage 
Listing ended as I have purchased 

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/202016025923 

Listing #- 202016025923

Seller- 1hagans1977




Thank you Unoma!!! )


----------



## michelina13

Al


michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate souris nano luggage
> Listing ended as I have purchased
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/202016025923
> 
> Listing #- 202016025923
> 
> Seller- 1hagans1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Unoma!!! )


so more pics seller sent me. Thanks!


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Fake


Also Unoma more pics from seller of belt bag 
She swears this was her purchase from department store. She sent more pics and I attached pics. Hopefully this helps


----------



## BagStalker44

Item: Celine Horizontal Zippered Gusset Cabas (not sure if that is the mfr name)
Listing Number:  (ebay) 253096139470
Seller: boom2hanten
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: I may not meet the requirement for authentications; if so can someone please recommend a paid and trusted authentication resource? I have asked previously but have not gotten replies (older threads, my request may not have been seen). Thanks in advance for your time and attention. I see this is a very busy thread. Love this used bag but I do not do fakes.


----------



## BagStalker44

Item: Celine White Leather Clutch (not sure if that is the mfr name)
Listing Number: (eBay) 282473756537
Seller: tarrytown_baby
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coolest-Rar...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: I may not meet the requirement for authentications; if so can someone please recommend a paid and trusted authentication resource? I have asked previously but have not gotten replies (older threads, my request may not have been seen). Sorry for the multiple code pics, very hard to capture on camera. Thanks in advance for your time and attention. I see this is a very busy thread. Love this very used bag (it was not "new with defects" like the seller claimed), but I do not do fakes.


----------



## troygirl16

unoma said:


> Auth Trapeze



Thank you!


----------



## shop4bag

Hi. I bought this from a thrift store. It was about $100, expensive for a thrift I think. Could anyone please let me know if this is authentic or just another one of those fakes? Any expert opinion will be very much appreciated. Thank you: )


----------



## Miniw127

linhhhphan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a newbie here, please help me with this Celine Box, the series number is hard to take picture, it is W-LA-0196
> 
> Thank you so much for your help


Hi,
I want to upload some more pictures, thank you so much


----------



## j3nhuy

Item: Celine nano
Listing Number: 142461930154
Seller: rc-fifth-ave
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142461930154
Hi , could you help me authenticate this bag. Here are additional photos for the date code and the zipper . Thanks !!


----------



## h.yes

Could anyone please help me verify if this is authentic or not? I am a newbie to Celine handbags. Thanks in advance for all the kind help on this! 

Item: CELINE 2900$ Authentic New Small Tri-Fold Bag In Black Baby Grained Calfskin
Listing Number: 112536708440
Seller: boombayeh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2900-Authentic-New-Small-Tri-Fold-Bag-In-Black-Baby-Grained-Calfskin/112536708440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: I have attached photos from the ad.


----------



## Waterfonny

Please help authenticate this 
Item: celine mini luggage
Listing: 282604528075
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-LUGGAGE-Mini-/282604528075?hash=item41cc8ae1cb:g:KZEAAOSwLcNZV2zv
Seller:sl_partner

Thanks.


----------



## Waterfonny

Hello. Can u also help authenticate this small trapeze. The seller link is already expired but here are pics. Thanks


----------



## h.yes

The listing has ended as I have purchased it, but i would be grateful if someone could help me verify it so i can decide if i keep or return it.



h.yes said:


> Could anyone please help me verify if this is authentic or not? I am a newbie to Celine handbags. Thanks in advance for all the kind help on this!
> 
> Item: CELINE 2900$ Authentic New Small Tri-Fold Bag In Black Baby Grained Calfskin
> Listing Number: 112536708440
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2900-Authentic-New-Small-Tri-Fold-Bag-In-Black-Baby-Grained-Calfskin/112536708440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I have attached photos from the ad.


----------



## xnpfsx

Hi.
would appreciate if you help me authenticate this one.

Item: Celine Belt
Listing number: 1056987039
Seller: Anastasia
Link: https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_original_1056987039


----------



## xnpfsx

More pictures from the seller.


----------



## Waterfonny

Listing has ended but here are photos of celine mini trapeze. If anyone could, please help authenticate this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## muneed

Please kindly authenticate this celine bag
I bought from local 2nd hand shop
Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## shirleyliu90

BagStalker44 said:


> Do you mind sharing who you used for third party authentication? Am looking for a good source.



http://www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## freshoysters

Hi awesome people! Would appreciate your time in authenticating this item  

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Black in grained leather
Listing number: N/A
Seller:  myluxurydesignerbranded @ IG
Link: 
Comments: Previous owner bought in year 2015

Thanks in advance! God bless.


----------



## Leila09

KaylieNJ said:


> Item: BELT BAG | BLACK GRAINED LEATHER | MEDIUM
> Listing Number: https://*********.com/women/celine-belt-bag-black-grained-leather-medium.html
> Seller: *********.com
> Link: https://*********.com/women/celine-belt-bag-black-grained-leather-medium.html
> Comments: I just purchased this and would love someone to confirm that it is authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!



Hi Kaylie! I'm curious to find out if your bag was authenticated as i bought a belt bag that seems identical to yours with the same serial number.  I'm not too sure because of the beige lining. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## karla_pink

Hi,
Hi please help me to authenticate its from private seller.
Item: celine bag trio
Comment: the front logo celine is faded


----------



## Vvveronica

Dear Authenticators, could u plz kindly take a look at this ebay listing? Thank you!
Item:SALE! NWT CELINE medium black leather Classic BOX bag; $4350
Listing Number:322653638050
Seller: hot_couture1 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-NWT-CE...638050?hash=item4b1fa7cda2:g:pN4AAOSwFyJZkj0B
Comments:


----------



## Hakima

Hi everybody,
I do not speack english very well but I will try to respect the rules.
Is anybody can help me to authenticate this Celine bag?
Item: celine bag
Listing Number: not on ebay in the "vestiaire collective" website. Normally serious website
Seller: Clémence
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...eline/sac-celine-marron-en-cuir-1155632.shtml
Comments: As you can see, It's impossible to load pictures. I am really sorry for this...

Can you help me dears?


----------



## michelina13

Can my nano be authenticated? I think I was missed and I have already purchased. Thanks! 


michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate souris nano luggage
> Listing ended as I have purchased
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/202016025923
> 
> Listing #- 202016025923
> 
> Seller- 1hagans1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Unoma!!! )


?


----------



## ashlie

michelina13 said:


> Can my nano be authenticated? I think I was missed and I have already purchased. Thanks!
> 
> ?



I would suggest adding more photos. Your missing a few. It will help the authenticators determine the authenticity of your bag. Hth.


----------



## michelina13

ashlie said:


> I would suggest adding more photos. Your missing a few. It will help the authenticators determine the authenticity of your bag. Hth.


No the original quote has the additional pics needed


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Can my nano be authenticated? I think I was missed and I have already purchased. Thanks!
> 
> ?


I now added additional pics again. Hopefully I will receive answer soon


----------



## mimsywinsy

Hi, I'd be really grateful if someone with better knowledge than me could please have a look at this Celine Trio for me.  I've received it today, and while the seller says she bought it from selfridges, I'd really appreciate your experienced eyes please! As you'll see, it's showing signs of wear, which I'm hoping is the reason behind the price I paid for it rather than anything more sinister. 

Item: 
Red Celine trio bag medium
Size authentic preloved. 
Listing number: 172858532730
Seller: evelynm*
Link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/172858532730 

As well as the links on the listing, these ones I've taken give more details:  (should be clickable thumbnails)

Thank you so much in advance xx


----------



## priscilavbp

Item: celine Nano
Listing Number: #23116402
Seller: Lojinha da tb
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/celine-...16402&qid=oy_4krxmhfdz.ljri&ref=2&sref=search
 Comments: hello, I'm thinking about buy this bag, I know the pictures aren't good enough, but I'll try to contact the seller. Anyways, is there any red flags so far?! Thank you experts! Xoxo


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Fake


Unoma seller sent me copy of receipt from store she purchased. Can you please explain?? Attached copy of receipt for belt bag thank you!


----------



## pookybear

michelina13 said:


> Unoma seller sent me copy of receipt from store she purchased. Can you please explain?? Attached copy of receipt for belt bag thank you!



Receipts can easily be faked, or real receipts can be used with fake bags


----------



## michelina13

pookybear said:


> Receipts can easily be faked, or real receipts can be used with fake bags


I would still like to know what unoma has to say about mini belt bag. And hopefully take another look.  Thank you


----------



## karla_pink

karla_pink said:


> Hi,
> Hi please help me to authenticate its from private seller.
> Item: celine bag trio
> Comment: the front logo celine is faded


Hi expert plsss help me to authenticate so still have time to return it to seller in case its fake


----------



## solone

Can someone authenticate this belt bag for me? I got this from a private seller.


----------



## solone

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Grey
Got it from a private seller who bought it on tradesy under this link.
Originally posted on poshmark but I dealt with the seller privately but later on got an email from poshmark saying the bag did not pass their authentication process but the seller insisted that its authentic and is willing to take it back if I decide to return it.




solone said:


> Can someone authenticate this belt bag for me? I got this from a private seller.
> 
> View attachment 3824473
> View attachment 3824475
> View attachment 3824476
> View attachment 3824477
> View attachment 3824478
> View attachment 3824481


----------



## Vvveronica

Dear Authenticators, could u plz kindly take a look at this eBay listing? Thank you!
Item: CELINE medium black leather Classic BOX bag; $4350
Listing Number:222644338809
Seller: hot_couture1
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Only-one-auction-NWT-CELINE-medium-black-leather-Classic-BOX-bag-4350/222644338809?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Waterfonny

Can someone help authenticate this small trapeze. I dont have a link as it has expired. But here are what seller provided. Thanks


----------



## mini me

Hi. An acquaintance is selling a pre-owned Celine Phantom Croc. I have never owned one and I am afraid I would be duped. Can someone help me authenticate this bag please? Thanks!


----------



## michelina13

Please authenticate micro Celine belt bag plum 

I have purchased  

Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222642814866 

Listing #- 222642814866

Seller- hasn_fr

Thank you!!! 
Attached more pics below


----------



## Connie Wong

Hello, can someone please authenticate?
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Anthracite
Listing Number: 222637619158
Seller: boatzmx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222637619158?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Concerned because of there being no feet.
Additional photos:


----------



## vickywu159

Item: Celine Classic Box in Orange Goatskin
Listing number:
Seller: brandaccess16
Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/162668542542
Comments: quite a new listing, wanted to verify to see if authentic. Thank you!


----------



## huangg

Hi please help! Thank you. 

Item: Celine nano 
Listing no: 322732074017
Seller: brandoff_hk


Look at this on eBay


Auth Celine Calfskin Suede Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag Red/ Apricot/ Black


https://www.ebay.com/i/322732074017


----------



## myfavourite

Hi, was wondering this embossed logo doesn't look right. Appreciate your input

Item: Celine Edge Bag
Seller:mylene (France)
:Vestiare (collective)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-edge-celine-handbag-3959410.shtml#

Comment: Does the embossed logo in front look authentic?


----------



## myfavourite




----------



## Silje linge

Hi, and thanks for this great page. 
Could you please help me atenticate this Celine mini luggage?
eBay Item number ; 162668983106
Sellers name : june-luxury
Description : Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Tote In Drummed Calfskin Black
eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I also asked the seller if she could provide me with pictures of the marking on the zipper. She claims there is no marking in the top zipper, but on the other small zipper she can see number 6. The addition photos are attached underneath.


----------



## guest19

Item: Celine Tie Knot Bag 
Listing no: 292254800706
Seller: 1flyfamily

Hi, is this bag authentic? Thank you


----------



## guest19

guest19 said:


> Item: Celine Tie Knot Bag
> Listing no: 292254800706
> Seller: 1flyfamily
> 
> Hi, is this bag authentic? Thank you



Sorry, forgot to include link. 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/292254800706


----------



## Mhai1925

Hi can you please help me authenticate this celine trapeze. Your help will be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## luvforluxurypurses78

Hi-can someone please help authenticate this purse:
Item: Celine Nano in Burgundy
Seller: techtoys808
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: I've asked the seller for more pictures of the zipper pull and inside with code, but I haven't seen stitching like this before?
Thanks!


----------



## angelin17

Hello authenticators, could you authenticate this bag for me? Thank you

Item : Celine Phantom Luggage
Seller : Carousell


----------



## Jennifee

Please Help Authenticate  
Item: New Celine Micro Luggage White Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 172667961373
Seller: nicethingstoget 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172667961373
Comments: Adding additional pics that are clearer than the the seller's pics. Thank you for your help! I have a 14 days to send it back if its not authentic!


----------



## jeanababy

Item:celine nano tri-colour
Seller: mesjam-fpw8ga
Item number: 222645409308
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Please kindly help to authentic this bag. All pics looks good to me. But I need some professional advises.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sennon

Dear ladies and authenticators,

I am asking for your immediate help and advice. I purchased a Céline Box Bag from eBay under the assumption that it was authentic. I paid for the bag with PayPal. Once I received the bag I had my doubts, so I went over to ***************** and they confirmed that the bag is indeed not authentic.

I have opened a case and I uploaded the Written Statement from *****************. I just received this reply from eBay: (...)_ "Iam afraid that as the document was provided from third party, we can not consider it as valid and we would require a document from the manufacturer confirming that the item is counterfeit. Once we confirm that document from our end, we will go ahead and help you to claim a refund for the item."_ 

As far as I know, Céline does not provide documents about authenticity to bags that were purchased on eBay. Is there anything I could do at this point? A service I could contact? Is anyone familiar with this process? I only know I could try PayPal.

I hope you can help me 

Best,
Sanne


----------



## mateng04

Please help authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Arige Stephan at kijiji
Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...el-region/beautiful-celine-handbag/1265484456
Comments: See pictures below


----------



## jeanababy

Item:celine nano tri-colour
Seller: mesjam-fpw8ga
Item number: 222645409308
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-nano-luggage-remov-shoulder-bag-indlgo-AUTH-handbag/222645409308?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

 Please please help me authenticate this handbag, the bid is ending in few hours. I really want to make sure it's 100% authentic before I make a purchase.

 Thank you, thank you.


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

sennon said:


> Dear ladies and authenticators,
> 
> I am asking for your immediate help and advice. I purchased a Céline Box Bag from eBay under the assumption that it was authentic. I paid for the bag with PayPal. Once I received the bag I had my doubts, so I went over to ***************** and they confirmed that the bag is indeed not authentic.
> 
> I have opened a case and I uploaded the Written Statement from *****************. I just received this reply from eBay: (...)_ "Iam afraid that as the document was provided from third party, we can not consider it as valid and we would require a document from the manufacturer confirming that the item is counterfeit. Once we confirm that document from our end, we will go ahead and help you to claim a refund for the item."_
> 
> As far as I know, Céline does not provide documents about authenticity to bags that were purchased on eBay. Is there anything I could do at this point? A service I could contact? Is anyone familiar with this process? I only know I could try PayPal.
> 
> I hope you can help me
> 
> Best,
> Sanne


Initiate your claim through Paypal,they will freeze the money in sellers account and they do accept certain 3rd party authenticity reports (pre-approved check their list or call them) the problem is it has to be a specific report and they can be costly if it comes to that, but if the seller disappears or doesn't answer to the claim they will pay out on it once the item shows delivered back to the seller.


----------



## bagloves

Hi, any help authenticating this would be greatly appreciated! TIA  
Mercari Item number: 76168066944
Sellers name : lucky.frenchman
Description : Authentic Celine Trapeze Dune Small
Url: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m76168066944/
additional pics of serial number: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m85764772616/


----------



## rosiier

Hi! I just got this bag from FP! If anyone can help stop my worries that'll be awesome! I have a limited time frame to return if it's not authentic.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage in LUNE color
*Designer ID#:* F-MM-0132 (got this info from FP)
*Year:* 2012 (got this info from FP)


----------



## Roamingredbottoms

Please help authenticate this Celine Nano
Item: Celine nano luggage Blue drummed leather mini bag Limited edition https://www.ebay.com/i/272857466478
Seller: scotyoun_28
Comment: please help, sorry new to this so excuse errors
REALLY appreciate your help!!  Thanks in Advance! Xoxo


----------



## rosiier

rosiier said:


> Hi! I just got this bag from FP! If anyone can help stop my worries that'll be awesome! I have a limited time frame to return if it's not authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in LUNE color
> *Designer ID#:* F-MM-0132 (got this info from FP)
> *Year:* 2012 (got this info from FP)



I paid for a service to authenticate it a while back and it came back, today, all clear 
Got my certificate and all. I can't delete the post but feel free to skip over it!


----------



## stokelu

rosiier said:


> Hi! I just got this bag from FP! If anyone can help stop my worries that'll be awesome! I have a limited time frame to return if it's not authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage in LUNE color
> *Designer ID#:* F-MM-0132 (got this info from FP)
> *Year:* 2012 (got this info from FP)



Authentic, based on the branding stamps and corner detailing on the bottom of the bag. You can also tell by the way the handles are secured (stitching is double reinforced and materials are layered for additional security)

Hope that helps and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## rosiier

stokelu said:


> Authentic, based on the branding stamps and corner detailing on the bottom of the bag. You can also tell by the way the handles are secured (stitching is double reinforced and materials are layered for additional security)
> 
> Hope that helps and enjoy your new bag!



Ahh thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Celestialok

Hi! Need expert eyes please to authenticate this new purchase. 

Item: Celine Trapeze Bag, Navy/Black Leather and Taupe Suede
Listing #: 152695484537
Seller: leehasabby
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trape...Taupe-Suede-/152695484537?txnId=1615238695005

Comment: The bag looks okay but something about the hardwares makes me feel weird. And the dimensions are not exact when measured. Im attaching photos that I took. Thanks in Adavance for the help.


----------



## unoma

Celestialok said:


> Hi! Need expert eyes please to authenticate this new purchase.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag, Navy/Black Leather and Taupe Suede
> Listing #: 152695484537
> Seller: leehasabby
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trape...Taupe-Suede-/152695484537?txnId=1615238695005
> 
> Comment: The bag looks okay but something about the hardwares makes me feel weird. And the dimensions are not exact when measured. Im attaching photos that I took. Thanks in Adavance for the help.


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Roamingredbottoms said:


> View attachment 3832485
> View attachment 3832486
> View attachment 3832487
> View attachment 3832488
> View attachment 3832489
> View attachment 3832490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate this Celine Nano
> Item: Celine nano luggage Blue drummed leather mini bag Limited edition https://www.ebay.com/i/272857466478
> Seller: scotyoun_28
> Comment: please help, sorry new to this so excuse errors
> REALLY appreciate your help!!  Thanks in Advance! Xoxo


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

bagloves said:


> Hi, any help authenticating this would be greatly appreciated! TIA
> Mercari Item number: 76168066944
> Sellers name : lucky.frenchman
> Description : Authentic Celine Trapeze Dune Small
> Url: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m76168066944/
> additional pics of serial number: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m85764772616/


Trapeze is a Fake


----------



## unoma

jeanababy said:


> Item:celine nano tri-colour
> Seller: mesjam-fpw8ga
> Item number: 222645409308
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-nano-luggage-remov-shoulder-bag-indlgo-AUTH-handbag/222645409308?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please please help me authenticate this handbag, the bid is ending in few hours. I really want to make sure it's 100% authentic before I make a purchase.
> 
> Thank you, thank you.


Ask for serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Jennifee said:


> Please Help Authenticate
> Item: New Celine Micro Luggage White Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 172667961373
> Seller: nicethingstoget
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172667961373
> Comments: Adding additional pics that are clearer than the the seller's pics. Thank you for your help! I have a 14 days to send it back if its not authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830115
> View attachment 3830118
> View attachment 3830120


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

guest19 said:


> Sorry, forgot to include link.
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/292254800706


Auction has been removed


----------



## unoma

Silje linge said:


> Hi, and thanks for this great page.
> Could you please help me atenticate this Celine mini luggage?
> eBay Item number ; 162668983106
> Sellers name : june-luxury
> Description : Authentic CELINE Mini Luggage Tote In Drummed Calfskin Black
> eBay url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Mini-Luggage-Tote-In-Drummed-Calfskin-Black/162668983106?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> I also asked the seller if she could provide me with pictures of the marking on the zipper. She claims there is no marking in the top zipper, but on the other small zipper she can see number 6. The addition photos are attached underneath.


Luggage is a Fake


----------



## unoma

huangg said:


> Hi please help! Thank you.
> 
> Item: Celine nano
> Listing no: 322732074017
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> 
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> 
> Auth Celine Calfskin Suede Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag Red/ Apricot/ Black
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/322732074017


Auction removed


----------



## unoma

Connie Wong said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate?
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Anthracite
> Listing Number: 222637619158
> Seller: boatzmx
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222637619158?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Concerned because of there being no feet.
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 3826019
> View attachment 3826015
> View attachment 3826016
> View attachment 3826018


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> Please authenticate micro Celine belt bag plum
> 
> I have purchased
> 
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/222642814866
> 
> Listing #- 222642814866
> 
> Seller- hasn_fr
> 
> Thank you!!!
> Attached more pics below


Need to see serial number and larger photos of zipper marking


----------



## bagloves

unoma said:


> Trapeze is a Fake



Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## unoma

solone said:


> Can someone authenticate this belt bag for me? I got this from a private seller.
> 
> View attachment 3824473
> View attachment 3824475
> View attachment 3824476
> View attachment 3824477
> View attachment 3824478
> View attachment 3824481


Fake


----------



## unoma

priscilavbp said:


> Item: celine Nano
> Listing Number: #23116402
> Seller: Lojinha da tb
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/celine-...16402&qid=oy_4krxmhfdz.ljri&ref=2&sref=search
> Comments: hello, I'm thinking about buy this bag, I know the pictures aren't good enough, but I'll try to contact the seller. Anyways, is there any red flags so far?! Thank you experts! Xoxo


Auction removed


----------



## unoma

michelina13 said:


> I now added additional pics again. Hopefully I will receive answer soon


Photos are blurry.


----------



## unoma

Hakima said:


> Hi everybody,
> I do not speack english very well but I will try to respect the rules.
> Is anybody can help me to authenticate this Celine bag?
> Item: celine bag
> Listing Number: not on ebay in the "vestiaire collective" website. Normally serious website
> Seller: Clémence
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...eline/sac-celine-marron-en-cuir-1155632.shtml
> Comments: As you can see, It's impossible to load pictures. I am really sorry for this...
> 
> Can you help me dears?


Photos are blurry


----------



## solone

unoma said:


> Fake


Hi, can you specify what makes it a fake bag?


----------



## Celestialok

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking



Here it is. Thanks in Advance. But do they use to have that kind of strap clasp before? I thought the 'Celine' should be facing towards the leather?


----------



## Celestialok

I forgot to attach additional photos from the other reply.


unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking





Celestialok said:


> Here it is. Thanks in Advance. But do they use to have that kind of strap clasp before? I thought the 'Celine' should be facing towards the leather?


----------



## diamondchante

Hello,
I would like to know what is your advice on the Céline Wallet, whether it's real or not.  I have the specs below.  Please do let me know if you all need any other information.  I have also included the photos from the listing ad as well.  Thank you in advance for your help and time.  Hope to hear back from you all soon.

Item: Céline Large Multifunction Wallet (Souris / Yellow)
Listing Number: 142507377135
Seller:  beezurd29
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142507377135


----------



## michelina13

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number and larger photos of zipper marking


Attached more pics hopefully you can see clear now. Thanks!


----------



## hanniehannie

Item: Celine mini belt bag in black
Listing Number: 202046490267
Seller: glamourlove03
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...yPPH83FxsUOpyoqRYtUDE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Could you please authenticate this bag that I recently purchased? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## karla_pink

karla_pink said:


> Hi,
> Hi please help me to authenticate its from private seller.
> Item: celine bag trio
> Comment: the front logo celine is faded


Pls help me to authenticate thanks in advance


----------



## mimsywinsy

mimsywinsy said:


> View attachment 3823383
> View attachment 3823384
> View attachment 3823385
> View attachment 3823386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'd be really grateful if someone with better knowledge than me could please have a look at this Celine Trio for me.  I've received it today, and while the seller says she bought it from selfridges, I'd really appreciate your experienced eyes please! As you'll see, it's showing signs of wear, which I'm hoping is the reason behind the price I paid for it rather than anything more sinister.
> 
> Item:
> Red Celine trio bag medium
> Size authentic preloved.
> Listing number: 172858532730
> Seller: evelynm*
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/172858532730
> 
> As well as the links on the listing, these ones I've taken give more details:  (should be clickable thumbnails)
> 
> Thank you so much in advance xx



I’d be hugely grateful if someone could please take a look at these and verify for me please - it would set my mind at rest. Thank you.


----------



## Kurogoma

I really want a tan Céline knot bag in medium, but I never bought on Vestiaire Collective before and I`m not really sure they are as trustworthy as they say, maybe someone could authenticate this?
https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...el-tie-leder-handtaschen-celine-2131186.shtml
Thank you so much!


----------



## essiedub

Would you please have a look at this for authenticity? Thank you

Item:trifold
Listing Number: 122719106180
Seller:ebay gemtbay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-...106180?hash=item1c92a0f484:g:yCYAAOSwJb5ZsDks
Comments:


----------



## mila33

Hey girls, can you please authenticate this celine clasp bag 2011 for me?
Thank you very much!!!

Item: Celine Clasp
Listing Number: F7-H47187
Seller: www.vite-envogue.de
Link: https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/taschen/umhaengetaschen/600265/celine-schultertasche-in-taupe


----------



## michelina13

michelina13 said:


> Attached more pics hopefully you can see clear now. Thanks!


Also serial umber


----------



## Jennifee

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking


----------



## bagaholicat14

Can Someone Authenticate this:
Item: Celine Smooth Leather Black Micro Luggage Tote
Seller: Facebook group - Toronto Fashion Marketplace
Link:


----------



## Graceyap258

Item: Celine Micro Luggage (Dune)
Listing Number:
Seller: garanggunigirl
Link: https://carousell.com/p/offer-still...most-brand-new-celine-micro-in-dune-57658617/
Comments:


----------



## Graceyap258

Got further pictures for the above listing. Appreciate the help of the ladies behind this forum, on helping to authenticate this. 

Please let me know if there are further pictures to assist in authenticating. 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage (Dune)
Listing Number:
Seller: garanggunigirl
Link: https://carousell.com/p/offer-still...most-brand-new-celine-micro-in-dune-57658617/
Comments:


----------



## michelina13

SWG said:


> Hi Unoma, can you please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> SWG
> Was this ever found authentic etc? Did you buy from this seller? I just purchased something from them and haven't heard a word on trying to get serial number etc.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: NEW Phantom Cabas Large TOTE Black 2014 w/ tags and box
> Listing number: 111730624566
> Seller: Oeewolf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Phantom...ags-and-box-/111730624566?hash=item1a03aa0836


----------



## spartanwoman

Just bought this gal on Yoogi's. Can i get an authentication to be safe?
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-red-drummed-leather-shoulder-luggage-tote-bag-72645.html
THanks!


----------



## NYHONEY

Item: _Celine CLASSIC BOX black medium _
eBay item number:
322791593528
Seller: xuaxuazha
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322791593528

Dear authenticators: could you please authenticate the bag in the link above. thank you very much in advance!


----------



## gudstuffjd

Dear Authenticators -  Can you please kindly authenticate the bag below?  I've included some photos from the listing below.  Thank you in advance.

Item: Celine Blue Leather Cabas Phantom Tote Bag
Listing No.: 332391567483
Seller: jeanus123

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blue...567483?hash=item4d6414d07b:g:trkAAOSwT~ZZtuNi


----------



## Lilicat

Dear authenticators: can you please authenticate the bag below? I've included some photos. Thanks so much!

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium 
Seller: Tj Maxx


----------



## yanx

hi guys! can you help me authenticate this.

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH
item: CELINE TRAPEZE
listing no: 112573217567
link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authenti...ap-Rust-Multicolour-Bag-/112573217567?trxId=0


----------



## sara1919

Item: Celine trapeze 
Listing Number: private seller
Seller: private seller
Link: no link
Comments: 
Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Lumilii12

Hello, would please give your opinion if this bag is authentic. I don't have interior photos, but maybe it's so obvious that it's fake that you don't need them. Thank you for your time!

Item: Celine Luggage mini
Listing number: 222651718029
Seller: letizia21121992
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-preowned-Celine-Medium-luggage-tote-in-Beige/222651718029?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=46673&meid=fc6db11633344b5884e64ab57e49cb11&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=222651718029&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Comments: Photos that the seller sent me.


----------



## zip808

Item: *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Black*

Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-174650
Comments: Can I please get help authenticating this bag?  Thank You!!!


----------



## unoma

zip808 said:


> Item: *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Black*
> 
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-174650
> Comments: Can I please get help authenticating this bag?  Thank You!!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Lumilii12 said:


> Hello, would please give your opinion if this bag is authentic. I don't have interior photos, but maybe it's so obvious that it's fake that you don't need them. Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage mini
> Listing number: 222651718029
> Seller: letizia21121992
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-preowned-Celine-Medium-luggage-tote-in-Beige/222651718029?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=46673&meid=fc6db11633344b5884e64ab57e49cb11&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=222651718029&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Comments: Photos that the seller sent me.


Ask for inside imprint and zipper marking. But no red flag!


----------



## unoma

yanx said:


> hi guys! can you help me authenticate this.
> 
> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH
> item: CELINE TRAPEZE
> listing no: 112573217567
> link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authenti...ap-Rust-Multicolour-Bag-/112573217567?trxId=0


Auth


----------



## unoma

Lilicat said:


> View attachment 3838738
> View attachment 3838739
> View attachment 3838740
> View attachment 3838741
> View attachment 3838742
> View attachment 3838743
> View attachment 3838744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators: can you please authenticate the bag below? I've included some photos. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium
> Seller: Tj Maxx


Fake BOX


----------



## unoma

gudstuffjd said:


> Dear Authenticators -  Can you please kindly authenticate the bag below?  I've included some photos from the listing below.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Blue Leather Cabas Phantom Tote Bag
> Listing No.: 332391567483
> Seller: jeanus123
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blue...567483?hash=item4d6414d07b:g:trkAAOSwT~ZZtuNi


Ask for serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

NYHONEY said:


> Item: _Celine CLASSIC BOX black medium _
> eBay item number:
> 322791593528
> Seller: xuaxuazha
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322791593528
> 
> Dear authenticators: could you please authenticate the bag in the link above. thank you very much in advance!


Box is a Super Fake


----------



## unoma

spartanwoman said:


> Just bought this gal on Yoogi's. Can i get an authentication to be safe?
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-red-drummed-leather-shoulder-luggage-tote-bag-72645.html
> THanks!


Shoulder is Auth


----------



## unoma

Graceyap258 said:


> Got further pictures for the above listing. Appreciate the help of the ladies behind this forum, on helping to authenticate this.
> 
> Please let me know if there are further pictures to assist in authenticating.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage (Dune)
> Listing Number:
> Seller: garanggunigirl
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/offer-still...most-brand-new-celine-micro-in-dune-57658617/
> Comments:


Clear imprint and clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

essiedub said:


> Would you please have a look at this for authenticity? Thank you
> 
> Item:trifold
> Listing Number: 122719106180
> Seller:ebay gemtbay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri-...106180?hash=item1c92a0f484:g:yCYAAOSwJb5ZsDks
> Comments:


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kurogoma said:


> I really want a tan Céline knot bag in medium, but I never bought on Vestiaire Collective before and I`m not really sure they are as trustworthy as they say, maybe someone could authenticate this?
> https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...el-tie-leder-handtaschen-celine-2131186.shtml
> Thank you so much!




Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

mimsywinsy said:


> I’d be hugely grateful if someone could please take a look at these and verify for me please - it would set my mind at rest. Thank you.


Ask for serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

hanniehannie said:


> Item: Celine mini belt bag in black
> Listing Number: 202046490267
> Seller: glamourlove03
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Celine-Mini-Belt-Bag-Grained-Leather-Celine-Leather-Black-Black-Bag-/202046490267?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=nmtfpxyPPH83FxsUOpyoqRYtUDE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Could you please authenticate this bag that I recently purchased? Many thanks in advance.


Ask for serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

diamondchante said:


> Hello,
> I would like to know what is your advice on the Céline Wallet, whether it's real or not.  I have the specs below.  Please do let me know if you all need any other information.  I have also included the photos from the listing ad as well.  Thank you in advance for your help and time.  Hope to hear back from you all soon.
> 
> Item: Céline Large Multifunction Wallet (Souris / Yellow)
> Listing Number: 142507377135
> Seller:  beezurd29
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142507377135


Auth


----------



## spartanwoman

unoma said:


> Shoulder is Auth


thank you!


----------



## NYHONEY

unoma said:


> Box is a Super Fake


Thank you very very much. it's sooo hard to identify a real one. Maybe because it's not that popular and I feel like a lot of people bought the fake for real's price and still thought it's real


----------



## NYHONEY

item name:
Celine Box Bag Mini Black Gold Hardware brand new in box!
Item no: 282678300369
Seller: youmich
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/282678300369

Dear authenticators: ME again. Really want a MINI =) could you please authenticate the bag in the link above. thank you very much in advance!


----------



## zzdizzy

Hello, I was hoping you can help me authenticate this Micro. 
Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Seller: Boombayeh
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-PARIS...%3Adf8e5ce715e0a990e4e4e681fffcd29a%7Ciid%3A1

Many thanks!


----------



## diamondchante

unoma said:


> Auth





diamondchante said:


> Hello,
> I would like to know what is your advice on the Céline Wallet, whether it's real or not.  I have the specs below.  Please do let me know if you all need any other information.  I have also included the photos from the listing ad as well.  Thank you in advance for your help and time.  Hope to hear back from you all soon.
> 
> Item: Céline Large Multifunction Wallet (Souris / Yellow)
> Listing Number: 142507377135
> Seller:  beezurd29
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142507377135





unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Lumilii12

unoma said:


> Ask for inside imprint and zipper marking. But no red flag!



Thank you. Here is photo of the zipper. I wasn' able to get the photo of the inside imprint. I think she just resent me the outside Celine print.


----------



## Janskie

Can yall please help authenticate this piece.

Name: Yellow Celine Mini Luggage 
Seller: strait-hair
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112563224249
Item number: 112563224249


----------



## asherzoby

Item: Celine Ring Bag in Black Smooth Leather (purchased 2015 from Paris) Small
Listing Number:
Seller: jellybellini
Link: https://carousell.com/p/pre-loved-celine-black-ring-bag-119064521/
Comments: I've attached more photos that she has given to me. The funny thing is she said that there is no logo in the inside of the bag - which is strange - don't most celine bags come with a embossed logo inside? As you ladies know, celine rings are no longer in celine boutiques but i do love them so, so i can't check it out at my local celine shop. 

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## NeonLights

Hi... 

It has been a while since I've looked at ebay and was hoping I could get some help authenticating this nano please? 

Item: Smooth calf black nano 

Listing number: 282678876846

Seller: sweetbutterflies 

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/i/282678876846

TIA for your time [emoji4]


----------



## zzdizzy

zzdizzy said:


> Hello, I was hoping you can help me authenticate this Micro.
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Seller: Boombayeh
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-PARIS-Authentic-New-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Interstice-Light-Taupe-Leather/122717910010?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=934fa3af5de14178988cee6a624060d0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=322791593528&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Abc93e571-a7ce-11e7-ad99-74dbd180c7d6%7Cparentrq%3Adf8e5ce715e0a990e4e4e681fffcd29a%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## mimsywinsy

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## mimsywinsy




----------



## mrhieuson

Admin web site : http://chuabenhsuimaoga.biz/sui-mao-ga-o-mieng/ , chuyên chia sẻ các kiến thức về bệnh sùi mào gà , trong đó tập trung về bệnh sùi mào gà ở miệng . Hãy theo dõi website của tôi nhé các bạn !


----------



## preciousviv

Hi!

Can u seek your kind assistance to authenticate the below?
Seller: Fashionphile
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-197774

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Hollyiz

Hi~ please can you help to authenticate this Celine Trio small.

Seller: satellite03
ebay: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CE...%3Ae780139515e0a9cc5ecace6dffff4a63%7Ciid%3A2

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Lilicat

unoma said:


> Fake BOX


Thanks so much!


----------



## zzdizzy

I added more pictures. Thanks again!


----------



## iamitt

Hi  I got this from a second hand shop ( Japan ) 
Im sorry but I got it as is. TiA
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=NuVqmzAy/KxEfULHS74ge4h4l5k2TGxc#.WdUQxUux3rc


----------



## sugacookie

Hello!!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  Seller claims it's authenticity but doesn't have the original tags so any assistance you can provide is much appreciated.  TIA!! 

item name:. Celine Trio Bag
Item no:  152728397282
Seller: matilda1125
Link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/152728397282?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Elenahad

can someone help me...i found a celine leather phantom orange bag in a second hand shop. since there is no link i can not post it.
but i was wondering....does the inside suppose to be suede? 
my celine yellow phantom which i bought from the store is suede inside. But i can see from various post here that some come with leather inside. I was wondering if its real or an old model.
Thank you for your help


----------



## ofc13

Can you authenticate this celine I got please.

item name:. Authentic Brand New Celine Mini Luggage
Item no: 192324938809
Seller: harperalabe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Celine-Mini-Luggage-/192324938809?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=iGz%2BndbhB4V9eIciWz8U%2FlYPOeQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Hi~ please can you help to authenticate this Celine Micro luggage.
Thanks!
Item: *Celine Luggage in size Micro *
Listing Number: 232505354094
Seller: jeelna 
Link: 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-...Blue-Color-MINT-Drummed-Leather-/232505354094


----------



## Katri

Hello unoma
Could you kindly authenticate this bag, please
I know its vintage.
Item: Celine black leather bowling bag
Seller: skinnyhairylegs


----------



## Katri

More pictures.
I should also admit that the zip on the inner pocket is RiRi as well
Thank you


----------



## gudstuffjd

Dear Authenticators - Can you please kindly authenticate the bag below? I've included some photos from the listing below. Thank you in advance.

Item: Celine Cactus Leather Cabas Phantom Tote Bag
Seller: 109mtpleasant
Item: 202056325535
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## hanniehannie

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number, imprint and zipper marking



Thank you!


----------



## gudstuffjd

gudstuffjd said:


> Dear Authenticators - Can you please kindly authenticate the bag below? I've included some photos from the listing below. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Cactus Leather Cabas Phantom Tote Bag
> Seller: 109mtpleasant
> Item: 202056325535
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phan...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



I forgot to include the zipper marking in my last post.  It's scratched, but it appears to be a "1."

The serial code might be hard to see, but it's U-LA-1105. 

Thanks again!


----------



## makinack

Item: Celine Nano Grey
Listing Number:  22106365
Seller: Chloie @grexxia
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-grey-22106365/?tref=category#
Comments: Is this authentic?


----------



## anabet17

Hello, Can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Vintage Celine Macadam Monogram Two tone Shoulder Bag ?
Listing Number: ??
Seller: I thrifted this bag for approx $3. That's why i have many doubts about its authenticity. Can someone tell me if it is a fake?
Thank you


----------



## priyali

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Celine Belt bag. 

Item:NA
Listing Number:NA
Seller:Emily 
Link:https://m.facebook.com/story/graphq...=UzpfSTYyMTQzNTU2MzpWSzoxNTA1Njk0OTYyODQ3Nzky
Comments: here are the pictures. The lady says it was bought at saks and it is 100%authentic. However, I saw a video where they mentioned if the product code for Celine bags start with S-GA- four numbers be very careful of those bags. This bags I have seen in person looks like a good quality of Celine but has the code S-GA. Cpuld you help me verify it please.


----------



## MAGJES

Looking at this Celine Micro on ebay and hoping it is authentic. What do  you think?  Thanks!

Item: 
*Celine Micro Luggage Smooth Calfskin Green Grass NWT
Item#: 263246138327
Seller:  designersarmoire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...%3Afe5e84bd15e0aa472cebb61ffffa474f%7Ciid%3A1*


----------



## Galo

Hello
I've been looking for a perfect green color forever and suddenly bumped into this bag! 

Celine micro luggage

https://*********.com/micro-luggage-tote-bag-in-green-baby-drummed-calfskin-leather.html

Seller SH0PUNDER (why the first link displayed like this and doesn't work?)

Same item on eBay same seller: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-in-Green-Baby-Drummed-Calfskin-Leather-/272864516312?hash=item3f87fe18d8:g:l6IAAOSwpcxZy5lh&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa1f0910a-acf2-11e7-9b4f-74dbd180a852%7Cparentrq%3A013e37fc15f0abc5625b6212fffd7c91%7Ciid%3A1

The problem is that I never saw it in any of a Celine classic bag collections.  From my point of you from pictures it looks pretty legit, but the fact that I can't find any references about it... What do you think??!

Thank you so much!


----------



## ashlie

Galo said:


> Hello
> I've been looking for a perfect green color forever and suddenly bumped into this bag!
> 
> Celine micro luggage
> 
> https://*********.com/micro-luggage-tote-bag-in-green-baby-drummed-calfskin-leather.html
> 
> Seller SH0PUNDER (why the first link displayed like this and doesn't work?)
> 
> Same item on eBay same seller: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-in-Green-Baby-Drummed-Calfskin-Leather-/272864516312?hash=item3f87fe18d8:g:l6IAAOSwpcxZy5lh&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa1f0910a-acf2-11e7-9b4f-74dbd180a852%7Cparentrq%3A013e37fc15f0abc5625b6212fffd7c91%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> The problem is that I never saw it in any of a Celine classic bag collections.  From my point of you from pictures it looks pretty legit, but the fact that I can't find any references about it... What do you think??!
> 
> Thank you so much!



Not reporting on authenticity here and I'm not sure where you are located but, Celine does release different colors and even in different sizes in different parts of the world. I ordered a bag from Europe and went to my Celine in NY- the manager automatically knew I got my bag in Europe because that specific color was never released here.(the states)
I may have a personal bias, but I think Europe gets wayyy better colors than we do here in the states. So jealous. Lol


----------



## Luccibag

Hi. I received this box bag. All looks ok except the buckle on adjustable strap is missing a part.


----------



## tantris

Dear Experts, I kindly ask for your help regarding authentication of what I hope will become my First celine Bag  ! Thanks in advance 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag
Item#: 282687302923
Seller: usambara24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...d=282687302923&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Comments: I have asked the Seller for pictures of serial number and zipper


----------



## tantris




----------



## salalac1

Dear authenticators! I'm new to this forum but my friends highly recommended the experts here! I would appreciate if you could authenticate this Celine Phantom bag. Thank you so much for your time in advance!

item Name: *Celine Phantom*
Item:#253199710062
Seller: fabfinds2017-nessy
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/253199710062
Comments: *Authentic Celine Phantom Medium Smooth Black Calfskin Leather Luggage Tote*


----------



## makinack

Hello Wonderful Authenticators. Would it be possible to review the links below an let me know if these two nanos are authentic?  Many many thanks!

BAG 1
Item: Celine Nano Navy Smooth
Listing Number: 22088455
Seller: @alexadean https://www.tradesy.com/closet/alexadean/
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-navy-blue-22088455/
Comments: I'm skeptical as it's listed a micro bag. 

BAG 2
Item: Celine Nano Drummed Indigo
Listing Number: 263199649393
Seller:  miainc 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pebb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: The item has ended but hasn't sold.


----------



## makinack

Hello Wonderful Authenticators. Would it be possible to review the links below an let me know if these two nanos are authentic?  Many many thanks!

BAG 1
Item: Celine Nano Navy Smooth
Listing Number: 22088455
Seller: @alexadean https://www.tradesy.com/closet/alexadean/
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-navy-blue-22088455/
Comments: I'm skeptical as it's listed a micro bag. 

BAG 2
Item: Celine Nano Drummed Indigo
Listing Number: 263199649393
Seller:  miainc 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pebb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: The item has ended but hasn't sold.


----------



## unoma

makinack said:


> Hello Wonderful Authenticators. Would it be possible to review the links below an let me know if these two nanos are authentic?  Many many thanks!
> 
> BAG 1
> Item: Celine Nano Navy Smooth
> Listing Number: 22088455
> Seller: @alexadean https://www.tradesy.com/closet/alexadean/
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-navy-blue-22088455/
> Comments: I'm skeptical as it's listed a micro bag.
> 
> BAG 2
> Item: Celine Nano Drummed Indigo
> Listing Number: 263199649393
> Seller:  miainc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pebb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: The item has ended but hasn't sold.



Post an item at a time to avoid mistakes 
Need to see zipper marking photos for both bags


----------



## unoma

salalac1 said:


> Dear authenticators! I'm new to this forum but my friends highly recommended the experts here! I would appreciate if you could authenticate this Celine Phantom bag. Thank you so much for your time in advance!
> 
> item Name: *Celine Phantom*
> Item:#253199710062
> Seller: fabfinds2017-nessy
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/253199710062
> Comments: *Authentic Celine Phantom Medium Smooth Black Calfskin Leather Luggage Tote*



Fake phantom


----------



## unoma

tantris said:


> Dear Experts, I kindly ask for your help regarding authentication of what I hope will become my First celine Bag  ! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag
> Item#: 282687302923
> Seller: usambara24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano...d=282687302923&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Comments: I have asked the Seller for pictures of serial number and zipper



Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> Looking at this Celine Micro on ebay and hoping it is authentic. What do  you think?  Thanks!
> 
> Item:
> *Celine Micro Luggage Smooth Calfskin Green Grass NWT
> Item#: 263246138327
> Seller:  designersarmoire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micr...%3Afe5e84bd15e0aa472cebb61ffffa474f%7Ciid%3A1*



Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

makinack said:


> Item: Celine Nano Grey
> Listing Number:  22106365
> Seller: Chloie @grexxia
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-grey-22106365/?tref=category#
> Comments: Is this authentic?



Not enough photos


----------



## unoma

gudstuffjd said:


> I forgot to include the zipper marking in my last post.  It's scratched, but it appears to be a "1."
> 
> The serial code might be hard to see, but it's U-LA-1105.
> 
> Thanks again!



Need to see serial number


----------



## unoma

Southern Sunshine said:


> Hi~ please can you help to authenticate this Celine Micro luggage.
> Thanks!
> Item: *Celine Luggage in size Micro *
> Listing Number: 232505354094
> Seller: jeelna
> Link:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-...Blue-Color-MINT-Drummed-Leather-/232505354094



Auth


----------



## unoma

ofc13 said:


> Can you authenticate this celine I got please.
> 
> item name:. Authentic Brand New Celine Mini Luggage
> Item no: 192324938809
> Seller: harperalabe
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Celine-Mini-Luggage-/192324938809?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=iGz%2BndbhB4V9eIciWz8U%2FlYPOeQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## gudstuffjd

unoma said:


> Need to see serial number



The photo of the serial was in the original post.  I've reposted here for your convenience.  Thank you for all of your help and patience on this forum!


----------



## unoma

gudstuffjd said:


> The photo of the serial was in the original post.  I've reposted here for your convenience.  Thank you for all of your help and patience on this forum!
> 
> View attachment 3848902



Auth


----------



## unoma

Lilicat said:


> Thanks so much!



Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

preciousviv said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can u seek your kind assistance to authenticate the below?
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-197774
> 
> Thank you very much!!!!



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

zzdizzy said:


> View attachment 3842305
> View attachment 3842305



Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Janskie said:


> Can yall please help authenticate this piece.
> 
> Name: Yellow Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: strait-hair
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112563224249
> Item number: 112563224249



Fake


----------



## unoma

diamondchante said:


> Thank you so much for your help



You are welcome


----------



## gudstuffjd

unoma said:


> You are welcome



Thank you for generously sharing your time and expertise.  We're so lucky to have you!


----------



## unoma

spartanwoman said:


> thank you!



You are welcome


----------



## gudstuffjd

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you for generously sharing your time and expertise. We're so lucky to have you!


----------



## h.yes

Dear Unoma,
I would appreciate your help on this with all my heart. The seller has advised me to contact purse forum for authentication. The original bag in the listing got lost in shipment and the seller kindly provided a new bag for me. I have attached photos from the received bag. 

I have posted a request earlier (page 802) without any luck for feedback. I am trying again as I need your kind help desperately. 
Thank you in advance for all your time and kind help. 

Item: CELINE 2900$ Authentic New Small Tri-Fold Bag In Black Baby Grained Calfskin
Listing Number: 112536708440
Seller: boombayeh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2900-Authentic-New-Small-Tri-Fold-Bag-In-Black-Baby-Grained-Calfskin/112536708440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Pennster25

Hi, would you please be able to check this bag for me please, it seems authentic - But you know way more than me.  Many thanks, Penny. 


Item:  Celine Trapeze Luggage Tricolor 2way bag
Listing Number:  
*Celine - Size: M - Blue - Shoulder bag -Suede leather *
Seller:  Oxfam
Link:   http://www.oxfam.org.uk/shop/womens...-blue-shoulder-bag-suede-leather-hd_101031687


----------



## unoma

h.yes said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I would appreciate your help on this with all my heart. The seller has advised me to contact purse forum for authentication. The original bag in the listing got lost in shipment and the seller kindly provided a new bag for me. I have attached photos from the received bag.
> 
> I have posted a request earlier (page 802) without any luck for feedback. I am trying again as I need your kind help desperately.
> Thank you in advance for all your time and kind help.
> 
> Item: CELINE 2900$ Authentic New Small Tri-Fold Bag In Black Baby Grained Calfskin
> Listing Number: 112536708440
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2900-Authentic-New-Small-Tri-Fold-Bag-In-Black-Baby-Grained-Calfskin/112536708440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649





h.yes said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I would appreciate your help on this with all my heart. The seller has advised me to contact purse forum for authentication. The original bag in the listing got lost in shipment and the seller kindly provided a new bag for me. I have attached photos from the received bag.
> 
> I have posted a request earlier (page 802) without any luck for feedback. I am trying again as I need your kind help desperately.
> Thank you in advance for all your time and kind help.
> 
> Item: CELINE 2900$ Authentic New Small Tri-Fold Bag In Black Baby Grained Calfskin
> Listing Number: 112536708440
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2900-Authentic-New-Small-Tri-Fold-Bag-In-Black-Baby-Grained-Calfskin/112536708440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Photos on the auction and bag you received are two different bags  IMO it is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Pennster25 said:


> Hi, would you please be able to check this bag for me please, it seems authentic - But you know way more than me.  Many thanks, Penny.
> 
> 
> Item:  Celine Trapeze Luggage Tricolor 2way bag
> Listing Number:
> *Celine - Size: M - Blue - Shoulder bag -Suede leather *
> Seller:  Oxfam
> Link:   http://www.oxfam.org.uk/shop/womens...-blue-shoulder-bag-suede-leather-hd_101031687


Trapeze is a Fake. It do not look any way authentic


----------



## salalac1

unoma said:


> Fake phantom


Wow thank you for saving me thousands of dollars!! I already reported the item on eBay!


----------



## salalac1

Could I please try another one? Hopefully I get lucky this time. Thank you so much authenticator!!

Item 1
Seller: mpastore1120
Item#: 172914649425
Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/172914649425
Name:
Celine Trapeze Medium Souris Grey With Receipt

Item 2
Seller: luxury_bag_store
Item #: 302454374287
Name:
*Auth CELINE Medium Long Strap Trapeze Bag Smooth Calf Leather Taupe Khaki*
Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-CELINE-M...%3A0ba9185615f0a8879a67ffcffffc3be9%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## h.yes

unoma said:


> Photos on the auction and bag you received are two different bags  IMO it is a Fake


Dear Unoma, 

Thank you kindly for your feedback. Do you think it is fake because it is a different bag shipped to me, or does it actually look fake in the photos i attached? 

Thanks again for your kind and generous help!
Helene


----------



## Galo

salalac1 said:


> Dear authenticators! I'm new to this forum but my friends highly recommended the experts here! I would appreciate if you could authenticate this Celine Phantom bag. Thank you so much for your time in advance!
> 
> item Name: *Celine Phantom*
> Item:#253199710062
> Seller: fabfinds2017-nessy
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/253199710062
> Comments: *Authentic Celine Phantom Medium Smooth Black Calfskin Leather Luggage Tote*


Looks fake to me. Handles are too high (almost?) touching the thread.


----------



## makinack

unoma said:


> Post an item at a time to avoid mistakes
> Need to see zipper marking photos for both bags


Hi Unoma. Thank you so much! The seller has added photos of the zipper. Let me know if you think it's authentic. Many thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Navy Smooth
Listing Number: 22088455
Seller: @alexadean https://www.tradesy.com/closet/alexadean/
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-navy-blue-22088455/
Comments: I'm skeptical as it's listed a micro bag.


----------



## salalac1

Galo said:


> Looks fake to me. Handles are too high (almost?) touching the thread.


Thanks! Thanks to the authenticators here! I've already reported the item on eBay. Too many fakes out there


----------



## tantris

tantris said:


> Dear Experts, I kindly ask for your help regarding authentication of what I hope will become my First celine Bag  ! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag
> Item#: 282687302923
> Seller: usambara24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Bag-Tasche-Turkis-Blau-Turquoise-Arctic-Blue/282687302923?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=46674&meid=f3abc95f26f24b2287467bcdbf19a9b2&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=282687302923&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Comments: I have asked the Seller for pictures of serial number and zipper



Thank you so much!


----------



## fish0111

Sorry, the link doesnt show the actual product and i dont know to upload pics. Will update this later.


----------



## tellike

please authenticate my item
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag
Item#: 152734852846
Seller: tellike
Link: https://www.benl.ebay.be/i/152734852846


----------



## tellike

https://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/Authenti...%3A1298f82415f0a9e487553007fffc3a4d%7Ciid%3A6


----------



## cazzl

Hi guys! Would really appreciate it if someone could help authenticate this for me 

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Item #: 162706703009
Seller: charlenetung
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162706703009?ul_noapp=true














Thanks so much


----------



## fish0111

Could you please help me to authenticate this item? Many thanks. 
Item:CELINE BOX BAG IN DARK PINK
Item#: 112591528897
Seller: hebsterboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BOX-...528897?hash=item1a36fa63c1:g:ZN4AAOSwtplZ13Fj


----------



## Marilun

Could anyone please tell me is this authentic?  Looks kinda weird to me, but I'm not sure. I just bought this second hand.
Seller told it's vintage.






[/IMG]

























 Thank you


----------



## shopbo

Hello! Please help me authenticate the item below. Thank you so much!!

Item: CELINE Spazzolato Calfskin Diamond Clutch White Black
Item#: 198125
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-spazzolato-calfskin-diamond-clutch-white-black-198125


----------



## lnyc242

Hi, this would be my first Celine purchase, could you please help authenticate? Thank you! 
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Suede Small Trapeze, Black
Item Number: 191366
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-small-trapeze-black-191366


----------



## js0221

Hi Unoma

Could you please help me authenticate this bag.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1302447346?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## js0221

js0221 said:


> Unoma



More pictures attached.


----------



## missmellow

Hi, can I check if this Celine trapeze bag is authentic? thank you!


----------



## js0221

Hi Unoma

Could you please help me authenticate this bag.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1302447346?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## ofc13

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper marking




Here are the pics for serial and zipper.  Thanks!!


----------



## CMR-NYC

Hi there:
I just received this Celine Double Zipper Trapeze and would like to have it authenticated:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...her-Double-Zipper-Double-handle-/162707670472


----------



## unoma

CMR-NYC said:


> Hi there:
> I just received this Celine Double Zipper Trapeze and would like to have it authenticated:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trap...her-Double-Zipper-Double-handle-/162707670472


Pls next time use the correct format.
Need to see serial number, zipper marking and all imprint


----------



## unoma

ofc13 said:


> View attachment 3853303
> View attachment 3853304
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics for serial and zipper.  Thanks!!


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

lnyc242 said:


> Hi, this would be my first Celine purchase, could you please help authenticate? Thank you!
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Suede Small Trapeze, Black
> Item Number: 191366
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-small-trapeze-black-191366


Auth


----------



## unoma

fish0111 said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this item? Many thanks.
> Item:CELINE BOX BAG IN DARK PINK
> Item#: 112591528897
> Seller: hebsterboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BOX-...528897?hash=item1a36fa63c1:g:ZN4AAOSwtplZ13Fj


Auth Box


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi guys! Would really appreciate it if someone could help authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Item #: 162706703009
> Seller: charlenetung
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162706703009?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much


Fake


----------



## unoma

A


tellike said:


> please authenticate my item
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag
> Item#: 152734852846
> Seller: tellike
> Link: https://www.benl.ebay.be/i/152734852846


Ask for clear serial number


----------



## ofc13

unoma said:


> Auction link?



The auction has ended but I would still like to know if authentic.  Thanks

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## boombayeh1

unoma said:


> Photos on the auction and bag you received are two different bags  IMO it is a Fake


Dear Unoma,
Kinda sad to hear you think this bag is not authentic
As the seller of this bag, I wonder if I may get in touch with you to discuss your findings.
The bag has been purchased from an authorized Celine reseller and is absolutely authentic
Looking forward to your answer
Regards
BB


----------



## shopbo

shopbo said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate the item below. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Spazzolato Calfskin Diamond Clutch White Black
> Item#: 198125
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-spazzolato-calfskin-diamond-clutch-white-black-198125


Hi Unoma,

Please let me know when you have time to look over this for me. Thank you very much!!


----------



## femmepam

Hello beautiful Celine Bag lovers! I have a quick question and sorry to bother you all without sending a link of the auction. I saw some box bags that has a “Made in Italy” and others “Made in italy” inside a Céline classic box bag. Are they both authentic or is it supposed to be a capital I in the Italy?


----------



## femmepam

Here’s one that has a “Made in italy”. Thanks a million for the clarification! 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-dark-ref-14250808/?tref=category


----------



## makinack

Hi Authenticators. Would it be possible to kindly authenticate this bag? Many thanks! I asked for the zipper photos as well which are attached. 
Item: CELINE Nano in Navy
Item#: 
253048034798
Seller: brand_cawcaw 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253048034798?ul_noapp=true


----------



## wk20000

Hello, can you please authenticate? I bid, but I realized after I bid that the listing doesn't say authentic anywhere. Thank you!

Item: CELINE New Black Leather Mini Micro Belt Bag In Epsom Leather
Item#: 162709658824
Seller: wbol6760
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-New...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2648


----------



## amstevens714

Hello may I please ask for help with this bag?

Item: black luggage mini
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 180504
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-180504

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !


----------



## amstevens714

Hello again,

May I also ask for help with this one?

Item: red lipstick micro luggage
Seller: Fashionphile
Item#: 198326
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-lipstick-198326

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide


----------



## lnyc242

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## makinack

makinack said:


> Hi Authenticators. Would it be possible to kindly authenticate this bag? Many thanks! I asked for the zipper photos as well which are attached.
> Item: CELINE Nano in Navy
> Item#:
> 253048034798
> Seller: brand_cawcaw
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253048034798?ul_noapp=true


Additional picture of the zipper


----------



## karla_pink

Hi unoma,
Pls help me to aunthenticate thank u in advance.
Item: Celine Trio
Seller: Private Seller
If i miss some photo pls help let me know thank u thank u


----------



## veroo

Hi Unoma and TFP ladies! 
Longtime listener firsttime caller.
Wanted to ask for your opinion on the authenticity of this Micro Luggage I acquired yesterday (also known as please confirm my fears... ☹️) Photos are in the attached album--let me know if any additional photos are required.
Thank you so so much in advance!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Photos:


----------



## CMR-NYC

Hi there:  I would appreciate if this bag could be authenticated

Item: *Celine Trapeze Double Zipper in Petrol*
Item #: *162707670472*
Seller: *stenna25*
Auction Link: 
*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tra...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372*
Thank you!


----------



## Eelaine

Hi Unoma, can u help me authenticate this celine mini i just bought? Because the leather tabs are both in different heights.. so im abit worry...thanks and  Appreciate...


----------



## Eelaine

Additional pictures


----------



## bagloverny

Hi Unoma, still looking for an authentic box bag. Can you please take a look at this one and let me know what you think? Thanks!

*Item: CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Black*
Listing number: 206030
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-206030


----------



## pursegirlatx

Hi. Can you authenticate for me? Thank you!!

Item: Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: 23456/01
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-phantom-handbag-smooth-leather-medium5140008659


----------



## ashtray-girl

Hi there, I bought this Céline Edge preloved in a brick and mortar store, so no auction-link. The photos are taken by me, so if there should be additional pictures needed, i can provide them.


----------



## gunamich

Hi Unoma, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag and let me know what you think? The seller insist that the bag is authentic but I'm not sure because the Tag for serial numbers is really weird. Thanks!

*Item: CELINE Phantom Croc Stamp*
Listing number: 
Seller: Sabrina 
Link: https://m.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/borsa-celine-brescia-223368031.htm


----------



## travelista

Hello unoma and other authenticators, could I ask you to authenticate this one for me? Thanks!
Item: Celine Tri-Fold Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 272597831433
Seller: *********
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri...831433?hash=item3f7818cf09:g:xNwAAOSwuxFYz-ot


----------



## Suny12

Item: Celine classic box bag
Listing number: 222689114929
Seller: doro-su
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/celine-classic-box-bag-/222689114929
Comments: n/a

The pictures indicated that there’s a 3y marking on the zipper and a ykk marking on the side of the zipper. 

Thank you!


----------



## Samlwp

Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this Celine nano? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172917716487 Thank you so much


----------



## bagloverny

Please disregard my previous authentication request; bag already sold :-/


----------



## myiae

Can someone please authenticate this Celine belt bag? Thank you!!!

Item: Celine Large Black Leather Belt Bag
Listing Number: 
152754820478
Seller: solomojohnni_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lar...820478?hash=item2390e5957e:g:JmYAAOSwywRZ7aKG


----------



## cazzl

Hi unoma 
Could you please authentic this bag for me!

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 263273349505
Seller: jonikemod09
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/celine-belt-bag-/263273349505?hash=item3d4c508181:g:fsgAAOSwxixZ6vR7




















PS. Sorry that the Made in Italy photo is so blurry - seller said she couldn't really capture it because of the colour of the leather

Thanks


----------



## Denisze

Item: Céline Trio
Listing Number: F-PA-0132
Seller:Rebelle
Link:https://www.rebelle.com/nl/celine-tassen-2282460
Comments:
Hi, can someone please help me?! (I'm sorry if my grammar isn't great)
I have received this bag from Rebelle. Which says that it is authenticated. But I'm in great doubt, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?


----------



## cazzl

> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-816#post-31775831



Hi unoma 

Another photo of the Made in Italy stamp that seller sent 





Thanks


----------



## kikiv

Has Celine ever made a grey cabas phantom with white stitching, or has the stitching always been tonal on this style?


----------



## bagloverny

Found another Box bag I'm interested in. One of these days, I'll find an authentic one  Thanks in advance Unoma!

Item:  *Celine Medium Box Bag in Stone with Aged Gold Hardware*
Listing Number: 122771766153
Seller: epicselling
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## bagloverny

bagloverny said:


> Found another Box bag I'm interested in. One of these days, I'll find an authentic one  Thanks in advance Unoma!
> 
> Item:  *Celine Medium Box Bag in Stone with Aged Gold Hardware*
> Listing Number: 122771766153
> Seller: epicselling
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-in-Stone-with-Aged-Gold-Hardware/122771766153?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Just adding a few more pics from the seller.  Thanks.


----------



## unoma

boombayeh1 said:


> Dear Unoma,
> Kinda sad to hear you think this bag is not authentic
> As the seller of this bag, I wonder if I may get in touch with you to discuss your findings.
> The bag has been purchased from an authorized Celine reseller and is absolutely authentic
> Looking forward to your answer
> Regards
> BB


The bag you listed on your auction is different from the bag the buyer received. Why is that??


----------



## unoma

shopbo said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Please let me know when you have time to look over this for me. Thank you very much!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

makinack said:


> Hi Authenticators. Would it be possible to kindly authenticate this bag? Many thanks! I asked for the zipper photos as well which are attached.
> Item: CELINE Nano in Navy
> Item#:
> 253048034798
> Seller: brand_cawcaw
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253048034798?ul_noapp=true


AUTH


----------



## unoma

bagloverny said:


> Just adding a few more pics from the seller.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862360
> View attachment 3862362
> View attachment 3862363
> View attachment 3862365


Photos of the box is Auth. But seller has 0 feedback. So be careful


----------



## unoma

CMR-NYC said:


> Hi there:  I would appreciate if this bag could be authenticated
> 
> Item: *Celine Trapeze Double Zipper in Petrol*
> Item #: *162707670472*
> Seller: *stenna25*
> Auction Link:
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Trapeze-Bag-Blue-Suede-And-Leather-Double-Zipper-Double-handle/162707670472?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372*
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3857582
> View attachment 3857583
> View attachment 3857588
> View attachment 3857591
> View attachment 3857592
> View attachment 3857593
> View attachment 3857595
> View attachment 3857606
> View attachment 3857609


Auth


----------



## unoma

pursegirlatx said:


> Hi. Can you authenticate for me? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 23456/01
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-celine-phantom-handbag-smooth-leather-medium5140008659


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

gunamich said:


> Hi Unoma, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag and let me know what you think? The seller insist that the bag is authentic but I'm not sure because the Tag for serial numbers is really weird. Thanks!
> 
> *Item: CELINE Phantom Croc Stamp*
> Listing number:
> Seller: Sabrina
> Link: https://m.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/borsa-celine-brescia-223368031.htm


Fake phantom


----------



## unoma

travelista said:


> Hello unoma and other authenticators, could I ask you to authenticate this one for me? Thanks!
> Item: Celine Tri-Fold Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 272597831433
> Seller: *********
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri...831433?hash=item3f7818cf09:g:xNwAAOSwuxFYz-ot


 Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Suny12 said:


> Item: Celine classic box bag
> Listing number: 222689114929
> Seller: doro-su
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/celine-classic-box-bag-/222689114929
> Comments: n/a
> 
> The pictures indicated that there’s a 3y marking on the zipper and a ykk marking on the side of the zipper.
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi unoma
> Could you please authentic this bag for me!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 263273349505
> Seller: jonikemod09
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/celine-belt-bag-/263273349505?hash=item3d4c508181:g:fsgAAOSwxixZ6vR7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Sorry that the Made in Italy photo is so blurry - seller said she couldn't really capture it because of the colour of the leather
> 
> Thanks


Belt is a FAKE


----------



## Apple1956

Hi Unoma

Grateful if you could pls authenticate this bag. The first letter of serial number 'W' is only part printed so has me worried. Everything else seems ok. But trust your judgement more!!

Private seller. Pics attached. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bagloverny

unoma said:


> Photos of the box is Auth. But seller has 0 feedback. So be careful



Thanks so much! I may post pics again once I receive bag


----------



## Bubach

Hi Unoma,

Could you please check this bag for me?
Many thanks!

Item: BRAND NEW Celine Trio Luggage Blade red leather crossbody handbag £2495
Listing Number: 322816308233
Seller: flatwhiters2
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NE...308233?hash=item4b2959f409:g:6E0AAOSw1KNZ2-Ur


----------



## peterparkerss

I am the biggest Fan of Celine


----------



## peterparkerss

I am the biggest Fan of Celine


----------



## peterparkerss

I am the biggest Fan of Celine. I love  it


----------



## ChilliPrawns

Hello, I am a newbie here (first post!). Please could someone look at these pictures to see if the box bag was genuine? 

I fear it is not and the seller has zero feedback. 

Link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## geisha918

Hi! I purchased this from ebay without getting it authenticated first like a moron. Please authenticate, thank you! 

Item: *2017 CELINE Auth Nano Luggage Tote Bag Drummed Calfskin Black/Silver Hardware*
Seller: rahelbog 
Item Number: 172945236071
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/2017-CELINE-Auth-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Drummed-Calfskin-Black-Silver-Hardware/172945236071?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Additional photos by me. I tried really hard to take the photo of the serial ( it’s super awkward).


----------



## Celestialok

Quick question ladies! Did Celine update their strap hardwares?
I see the new ones with two tiers and Celine logo facing towards the leather part (pic1) of the  strap but there are some buyers that claim their bags are authentic but using the clasp pictured (pic 2 red) ? Any thoughts? TIA


----------



## ashlie

Celestialok said:


> Quick question ladies! Did Celine update their strap hardwares?
> I see the new ones with two tiers and Celine logo facing towards the leather part (pic1) of the  strap but there are some buyers that claim their bags are authentic but using the clasp pictured (pic 2 red) ? Any thoughts? TIA



The second picture does not look right...


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

Dear Unoma,

I would greatly appreciate if you could take a look at the authenticity of this nano luggage.

Item: Nano Luggage
Seller: German seller on a German site
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...schen/154046263-celine-nano-tasche-ungetragen
Comments:
The seller has good feedback, still I would like to makesure the bag is authentic. According to her the date code is N-AT-0154 F-CU-0154. She provided me with the following pictures:

Thank you so much in advancefor your help.


----------



## SissyLV

Would greatly appreciate some help with this item 

Item: 
*CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE PHANTOM HANDBAG 169953AAF.15MG*
Listing number: 252782599729
Seller: shopwornaccessories
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252782599729


----------



## SissyLV

This one also, please!

Item: Celine Phantom Fuchsia
Listing Number:  182667929299
Seller: b23princess
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-LARGE-LUGGAGE-PHANTOM-HANDBAG-IN-PINK-GRAINED-CALFSKIN/182667929299
Comments:


----------



## natb

Hi!!!! Just received this today bought from tradesy. 

Celine box python red 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-20404732/?tref=closet
Seller: Zd889
I took pictures of everything the only thing I don't find is the serial number is this fine? 
Seller told me she bought in Celine boutique Miami 2016 design district.


----------



## natb

natb said:


> Hi!!!! Just received this today bought from tradesy.
> 
> Celine box python red
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-cross-body-bag-20404732/?tref=closet
> Seller: Zd889
> I took pictures of everything the only thing I don't find is the serial number is this fine?
> Seller told me she bought in Celine boutique Miami 2016 design district.


----------



## natb

Here are extra photos from my previous post! 

Sorry if I'm doing something wrong  

Thank you so much apreciate any comments on authencity.


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

Hi Amazing TFP Ladies and Gents! Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance!

*Item: *Two-tone Vertical Cabas Coral And Tan Tote Bag
*Listing Number:* 21467188
*Seller:* Abby R
*Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-coral-and-tan-21467188/
*Comments:* Item arrived from Tradesy this afternoon and hoping to get it authenticated before the 4 day dispute window closes. Thank you in advance! Update: Removed duplicate photos and added 2 new ones of zipper and bottom.


----------



## hephephippo

Hello TPF family. Bought this purse from Saks but because there is no Celine in my local Saks, this was ordered for me from another store and sent to me by mail. Just want to make sure so seeking your help. I did not remove any protection on the hardware yet.  

Thank you in advance. Also does the belt bag come with a box or just a dust bag? Do I have all the cards or am I missing anything ?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## hephephippo

hephephippo said:


> Hello TPF family. Bought this purse from Saks but because there is no Celine in my local Saks, this was ordered for me from another store and sent to me by mail. Just want to make sure so seeking your help. I did not remove any protection on the hardware yet.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Also does the belt bag come with a box or just a dust bag? Do I have all the cards or am I missing anything ?
> 
> Thanks everyone.



PART 2 - more pictures


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Unoma,

I'm hoping to bump the request below if that is okay. If I'm missing anything or requested incorrectly, I apologize, and will be happy to fix it if possible.

Thank you for any help you might be able to provide



amstevens714 said:


> Hello may I please ask for help with this bag?
> 
> Item: black luggage mini
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 180504
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-180504
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Unoma,

Also hoping to bump the bag below. Thank you so much



amstevens714 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> May I also ask for help with this one?
> 
> Item: red lipstick micro luggage
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item#: 198326
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-lipstick-198326
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide


----------



## ashlie

Hi Unoma! 

Please tell me this is fake. Lol
Item: Celine box medium 
Seller: xxoodidas
Item number: 253232297951
Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/253232297951

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bemyvalentino

*Hi,
Can you please tell if this bag is authentic?

Item: Authentic-Celine-Classic-Box-Middle-Red-Leather-Shoulder-Bag*
*Listing Number:* 162730481277
*Seller:* peanenetetysli-2
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/i/162730481277

Thanks!!


----------



## ashlie

ashlie said:


> Hi Unoma!
> 
> Please tell me this is fake. Lol
> Item: Celine box medium
> Seller: xxoodidas
> Item number: 253232297951
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/253232297951
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Nevermind it sold. The link is https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-Medium-bag-Pink-calfskin/253232297951#vi__app-cvip-panel I don't know what the original was. Sorry!


----------



## alexciabai

Hi there! Can anyone help me to authenticate this Céline luggage? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## MAGJES

item: Celine Micro Luggage in Smooth Saddle Brown Leather
Seller: *********
Item#: 272864521173
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...364999&hash=item3f87fe2bd5:g:nZkAAOSwsbBZy5pL

I've also requested these 2 pictures that are not in the listing. Thank you!


----------



## Ky2wang88

Please help authenticate this! thanks~

eBay Item number ; 332427131669
Sellers name : lunafee1212
Description : authentic Celine mini luggage tri colour. 
eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Aut...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## babiitrish

Hi there! Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!

Item: Auth Small Celine Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag Blue
Listing Number: 282715141606
Seller: dinagay1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Small...141606?hash=item41d322b5e6:g:iJ4AAOSwTQtZ7g6U
Comments: Thank you so much!!


----------



## Apple1956

Apple1956 said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Grateful if you could pls authenticate this bag. The first letter of serial number 'W' is only part printed so has me worried. Everything else seems ok. But trust your judgement more!!
> 
> Private seller. Pics attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Hi Unoma, 

I only have till Monday to return this bag so would be really grateful if you could look over this. Thanks!!


----------



## MamaChelle

Hi there! I’m hoping that I can get this authenticated. Thank you in advance!

Item: 
*AUTH Celine Luggage Mini color Black leather Python/Leather Handbag*
Listing Number: F-GA-0133
Seller: realtysten1980
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-...-leather-Python-Leather-Handbag-/263267070557
Comments:


----------



## Yjz

Hi dear experts in Celine, 

Looking for help with discerning the Box Bag. Much thanks! Really appreciate you doing this to help us find our dream bags! 

Item: Celine spazzolato calfskin medium box
Seller: foreverredsole
Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/products/celine-beige-spazzolato-medium-classic-box-bag


----------



## cazzl

Hi unoma,

Just wondering if you could authenticate this item for me please 
Item: Celine Belt Bag
Seller: calibah330
Item No.: 202101605361
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/As-New-Aut...g-Authentic-or-full-money-back-/202101605361?

Thanks in advance hun


----------



## raddao

Item : Celine Trapeze in Dune (Small)
Seller : soldiergirl92
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...700/112628898647?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Hi 

I'm interested in this small celine trapeze in dune, could you please authenticate this bag?

Thank you so much!


----------



## fursfurs

I'm sorry, I don't know is it possible to authenticate, if I'm planning to buy from a private seller and have no link?
Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Cloud
Listing Number:-
Seller: private seller
Link:-
Comments: I have just one question that bothers me about the bag, is it possible that the number is embossed on a suede inside the inner pocket, not on a leather tag? It will be great if you can help me with that, I can attach additional photos.


----------



## yfaheem

MAGJES said:


> item: Celine Micro Luggage in Smooth Saddle Brown Leather
> Seller: *********
> Item#: 272864521173
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...364999&hash=item3f87fe2bd5:g:nZkAAOSwsbBZy5pL
> 
> I've also requested these 2 pictures that are not in the listing. Thank you!


Did you get a response? I got the same bag and want to know whether it’s authentic or not


----------



## fursfurs

-


----------



## MAGJES

yfaheem said:


> Did you get a response? I got the same bag and want to know whether it’s authentic or not


I've received two messages telling me the bag is not authentic.  I've also had someone look at it on FB that can authenticate Celines and she said it's a fake as well.


----------



## larhot

Hello I am new and grateful for this forum and it’s dedicated people.
I would be very happy to receive your help regarding:
Item: Céline Medium Box Bag
Listing Number: CEL52089 („item#“)
Seller: therealreal.com
Link: https://trr.app.link/tp6AP4fcQH
Comments: I just bought this bag and only now I am concerned about it’s authenticity. I tried to look up the Color on the reference thread and could not find anything similar. Now the sellers description “persimmon” seems not to be an original Color name. I know that the pictures are not sufficient, I just hope maybe it’s a clear case of real or fake. 
Thank you


----------



## misscheng

Hi unoma,

Your help would be greatly appreciated! 

Item: Celine classic leather handbag
Seller: agathe (France)
Item No.: 4518559
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-4518559.shtml

Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

misscheng said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Your help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine classic leather handbag
> Seller: agathe (France)
> Item No.: 4518559
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-4518559.shtml
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

larhot said:


> Hello I am new and grateful for this forum and it’s dedicated people.
> I would be very happy to receive your help regarding:
> Item: Céline Medium Box Bag
> Listing Number: CEL52089 („item#“)
> Seller: therealreal.com
> Link: https://trr.app.link/tp6AP4fcQH
> Comments: I just bought this bag and only now I am concerned about it’s authenticity. I tried to look up the Color on the reference thread and could not find anything similar. Now the sellers description “persimmon” seems not to be an original Color name. I know that the pictures are not sufficient, I just hope maybe it’s a clear case of real or fake.
> Thank you


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

raddao said:


> Item : Celine Trapeze in Dune (Small)
> Seller : soldiergirl92
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...700/112628898647?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm interested in this small celine trapeze in dune, could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cazzl said:


> Hi unoma,
> 
> Just wondering if you could authenticate this item for me please
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Seller: calibah330
> Item No.: 202101605361
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/As-New-Aut...g-Authentic-or-full-money-back-/202101605361?
> 
> Thanks in advance hun


Looks off but ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

babiitrish said:


> Hi there! Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Auth Small Celine Calfskin Leather Nano Luggage Shoulder Tote Bag Blue
> Listing Number: 282715141606
> Seller: dinagay1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Small...141606?hash=item41d322b5e6:g:iJ4AAOSwTQtZ7g6U
> Comments: Thank you so much!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> item: Celine Micro Luggage in Smooth Saddle Brown Leather
> Seller: *********
> Item#: 272864521173
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...364999&hash=item3f87fe2bd5:g:nZkAAOSwsbBZy5pL
> 
> I've also requested these 2 pictures that are not in the listing. Thank you!


Fake


----------



## unoma

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Also hoping to bump the bag below. Thank you so much


Auth


----------



## unoma

BlitzandGlitz said:


> Hi Amazing TFP Ladies and Gents! Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item: *Two-tone Vertical Cabas Coral And Tan Tote Bag
> *Listing Number:* 21467188
> *Seller:* Abby R
> *Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-tote-bag-coral-and-tan-21467188/
> *Comments:* Item arrived from Tradesy this afternoon and hoping to get it authenticated before the 4 day dispute window closes. Thank you in advance! Update: Removed duplicate photos and added 2 new ones of zipper and bottom.


Auth


----------



## unoma

Bubach said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Could you please check this bag for me?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW Celine Trio Luggage Blade red leather crossbody handbag £2495
> Listing Number: 322816308233
> Seller: flatwhiters2
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NE...308233?hash=item4b2959f409:g:6E0AAOSw1KNZ2-Ur


serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Apple1956

Apple1956 said:


> Hi Unoma
> 
> Grateful if you could pls authenticate this bag. The first letter of serial number 'W' is only part printed so has me worried. Everything else seems ok. But trust your judgement more!!
> 
> Private seller. Pics attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Unoma, 

Sorry to ask again but would be v. grateful on confirmation on authenticity. I need to return if fake. 

Thanks!


----------



## fursfurs

Hi, Unoma, can you authenticate this bag for me, please.

Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Light Blue
Listing Number: 112631323061
Seller: g-rare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Luggage-Series-Nano-Shopper-Light-Blue-Handbag-168243-Authentic-4147473/112631323061?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=41376&meid=f86d214e51da4a35951e8c4709d0f76b&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=112592605094&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
Comments: I attach additional photos that I asked for.

Big thank you for your help!


----------



## amstevens714

Thank you Unoma!

Would you mind also commenting on this one? I'm keeping this one.


Item: black luggage mini
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 180504
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-180504

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !


----------



## j3nhuy

j3nhuy said:


> Item: Celine nano
> Listing Number: 142461930154
> Seller: rc-fifth-ave
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142461930154
> Hi , could you help me authenticate this bag. Here are additional photos for the date code and the zipper . Thanks !!
> 
> View attachment 3816964
> View attachment 3816968
> View attachment 3816969
> View attachment 3816970
> View attachment 3816972
> 
> View attachment 3816976
> 
> View attachment 3816978
> View attachment 3816979
> View attachment 3816980



Hi I was missed  , could you help me take a look at this please ? Thanks !


----------



## cclceline

Hi, U,

Just wondering if you could authenticate this one please 

item: AUTHENTIC Celine Medium Leather Frame Bag with dust bag
Listing Number: 112629167429
Seller: waghornehome
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Kara233

Hi Unoma,
Could you please check this bag for me?
Thank you so much!!


Item: Twisted leather handbag
Listing Number: 4731506
Seller: EVELYN
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../leather-twisted-celine-handbag-4731506.shtml


----------



## Airhysken

Hi! i really need help on authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance. 

Item:
*CELINE Baby Grained Calfskin Micro Belt Bag Poppy*

Listing Number: 192268
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-poppy-192268
Comments: I am not quite familiar with Celine bags and would really appreciate your time and help. Thank you


----------



## babiitrish

unoma said:


> Auth


Even though I didn't win the bag, thank you so very much for your time!!


----------



## larhot

unoma said:


> Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


Thank you Unoma. Sad, but true, Therealreal did not reply to my request for the pictures. For two days now. Well, I canceled the order. 

If possible, I need your opinion on this instead:
Item: Céline Box Bag
Listing No.: LU76533111293 on 1stdibs.com
Link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...box-shoulder-bag-new-never-worn/id-v_3111293/
Seller: Rossi Selected Vintage (https://www.1stdibs.com/dealers/rossi-selected-vintage/)

Also, I wonder if the color is camel (not "chestnut" as listed).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Denisze

Denisze said:


> Item: Céline Trio
> Listing Number: F-PA-0132
> Seller:Rebelle
> Link:https://www.rebelle.com/nl/celine-tassen-2282460
> Comments:
> Hi, can someone please help me?! (I'm sorry if my grammar isn't great)
> I have received this bag from Rebelle. Which says that it is authenticated. But I'm in great doubt, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?




Dear Unoma, I'm afraid my post was missed. I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag for me?  
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Icarsy

hi pls authenticate this celine nano she selling it through instagram @michaelascollection.. pls help thanks


----------



## Icarsy

pls help me autheticate this celine nano. thanks


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Hi Unoma I just received this. Could you kindly authenticate this for me?  Please let me know if you need anymore pictures, thank you

Item:CÉLINE Small Trapeze Handbag (Black Drummed Calfskin/Suede with Silver Hardware)
Listing Number:192355635022
Seller:alialibel
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-S...AdMhyEK4NxJ8ULZHj2Hvs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Extra photos 












View attachment 3875432
View attachment 3875449


----------



## Icarsy

pls help me authenticate this celine nano smooth leather.. thank you so much


----------



## Jzjzjz

Can someone please help identify whether this Celine nano luggage is authentic? I’m most concerning the upper edge of the inner side, because I saw an extra leather while the other nanos don’t seem to have this. The first two are the authentic pictures I grabbed from fashionphille, the third one is the bag in question. I also inserted another pictures of this bag. Thank you!


----------



## Icarsy

pls help me authenticate this bag..


----------



## Icarsy

hi pls help me again on this one.. thank you so much, i really appreciate your help.


----------



## giedusis

Hi everyone,
I hope someone would be able to authenticate this bag. It feels, looks and smells legitimate but I’m thrown off by the location of the serial number: it’s in the middle pouch but opposite side (it’s not under the zipper slider). 

Is this a new thing?


----------



## giedusis

Sorry to post this again, but I uploaded better quality pictures. 

Can someone help me figure it out if this bag is authentic?

Thank you kindly!


----------



## larhot

Hello and thank you for your time in advance.

besides the Céline Box Bag above I am also interested in another one which is listed on eBay, so I very much appreciate your opinion on this too:
Item: Céline Box Bag
Listing No.: 272927853479 (eBay)
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Ce...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Seller: leandraberlin (https://www.ebay.de/usr/leandraberlin?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)


----------



## fuel122909

Has anyone shopped at groupon for Celine handbag?

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-ce...Y3dVTWwi2Ylj4fvQmyh37GEuso2ZzlL0aAlb_EALw_wcB


----------



## dschwarz

Hi !  Could you guys please help me to authenticate this Celine Box? Thank you in advance. 
Item: NEW w. Tags 2017 Celine Box Leather Classic Bag Calf Medium Black Dark Green
Listing Number: 172974781639
Seller: *lieblings*stueckchen*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-w-Tags...781639?hash=item284619b4c7:g:xdYAAOSwmudZ-bRS


----------



## jeanababy

Hello please help to authentic this below, thank you.
eBay Item number : 172968701275
Sellers name : pennthompso-817
Description : Auth Celine Nano Luggage Bag black calf Leather Handbag
eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...kkbVdzrj5WJctdQefL8Ls%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## amstevens714

*bumping* I hope that's okay

Thank you Unoma!

Would you mind also commenting on this one? I'm keeping this one.


Item: black luggage mini
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 180504
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-180504

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !


----------



## sweetiewolfie

Help authenticating this bag?
The price seems a bit low so I'm concerned. Thank you

Item: Celine Micro Belt bag
Listing Number: 162746132044
Seller: hellobearxl2012
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...132044?hash=item25e46ce64c:g:d0MAAOSw~vpZ7X6m


----------



## sainty87

Hi Unoma, could you kindlt please authentize this bag


----------



## unoma

sweetiewolfie said:


> Help authenticating this bag?
> The price seems a bit low so I'm concerned. Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Belt bag
> Listing Number: 162746132044
> Seller: hellobearxl2012
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...132044?hash=item25e46ce64c:g:d0MAAOSw~vpZ7X6m


Fake


----------



## unoma

amstevens714 said:


> *bumping* I hope that's okay
> 
> Thank you Unoma!
> 
> Would you mind also commenting on this one? I'm keeping this one.
> 
> 
> Item: black luggage mini
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 180504
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-180504
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !


Auth


----------



## unoma

jeanababy said:


> Hello please help to authentic this below, thank you.
> eBay Item number : 172968701275
> Sellers name : pennthompso-817
> Description : Auth Celine Nano Luggage Bag black calf Leather Handbag
> eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Bag-black-calf-Leather-Handbag-/172968701275?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=bz4BEykkbVdzrj5WJctdQefL8Ls%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Auction removed


----------



## unoma

dschwarz said:


> Hi !  Could you guys please help me to authenticate this Celine Box? Thank you in advance.
> Item: NEW w. Tags 2017 Celine Box Leather Classic Bag Calf Medium Black Dark Green
> Listing Number: 172974781639
> Seller: *lieblings*stueckchen*
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-w-Tags...781639?hash=item284619b4c7:g:xdYAAOSwmudZ-bRS


Looks good but ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

giedusis said:


> Sorry to post this again, but I uploaded better quality pictures.
> 
> Can someone help me figure it out if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Thank you kindly!


Fake


----------



## unoma

Denisze said:


> Dear Unoma, I'm afraid my post was missed. I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag for me?
> Thank you so much in advance!


Serial number and zipper making


----------



## unoma

larhot said:


> Thank you Unoma. Sad, but true, Therealreal did not reply to my request for the pictures. For two days now. Well, I canceled the order.
> 
> If possible, I need your opinion on this instead:
> Item: Céline Box Bag
> Listing No.: LU76533111293 on 1stdibs.com
> Link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...box-shoulder-bag-new-never-worn/id-v_3111293/
> Seller: Rossi Selected Vintage (https://www.1stdibs.com/dealers/rossi-selected-vintage/)
> 
> Also, I wonder if the color is camel (not "chestnut" as listed).
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## amstevens714

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you , thank you, thank you Unoma! I'm so grateful for your help! You are so wonderful to generously donate your time to help us here!


----------



## bag^lover

Need your expertise in this box bag

Item: Auth Celine Box Bag Calfskin Medium Classic Flap Shoulder Bag Powder Colour
Listing Number: 232562265739
Seller: danca2008
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...265739?hash=item3625ca8e8b:g:q~kAAOSwGzhaC17o
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## haiying1024

Please help me authenticate this celine mini belt.


----------



## Baghagkoko

Hi! 
I have purchased this Celine Edge bag that seems authentic to me, but I can’t find a date code anywhere and now Im worried! Is it possible that it doesn’t have one but is authentic anyway? 
Here are the pics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bashedka

Hello. Please help me authenticate this
Item: Céline Mini Luggage 2016 in Souris.
Seller: Andrea
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-mini-tote-bag-souris-22352310/
Comments: More pictures attached


----------



## Bashedka

additional pictures of the bottom and side


----------



## bisousx

Please help me authenticate this:

Item: *Celine Beige Medium Square Luggage Phantom Leather Tote Handbag Bag*

Listing Number:
112633678884


Seller: us_beauty_supply

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Beige-Medium-Square-Luggage-Phantom-Leather-Tote-Handbag-Bag/112633678884?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Comments:
 Photos attached. Is the color name "beige" or is it something else? Thank you


----------



## Pogibori

Hello,

I am completely new to this and am looking to get my wife her first Celine bag for our wedding anniversary. I just won't this auction and am hoping it is legit. Can you people help me Out? Here's the link:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192325905350


----------



## jhunalyn

hi,
can someone authenticate this bag  please?
Actually, I have it already and I just want to make sure of the authenticity. thanks


----------



## jelly-baby

Hi. Could you help authenticate this Celine mini luggage? No phone pockets and no feet. Gold hardware. Lampo zippers. Cannot make out zipper markings, looks like an ‘S’ on the pocket zippers but just some kind of squiggle on the main zipper. Appears to have different leather on side wings and centre panels compared to the front and back edges (which are smooth).


----------



## ellyaaisyah

Hello,

Could you help me authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage?

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-4742391.shtml

I did purchase it and it hasn't arrived yet but worried that it's not authentic. And I only have 14 days to return.

Thank you very much.

I will upload photos as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Friscowebsolutions

peterparkerss said:


> I am the biggest Fan of Celine


Me too


----------



## ellyaaisyah

ellyaaisyah said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-4742391.shtml
> 
> I did purchase it and it hasn't arrived yet but worried that it's not authentic. And I only have 14 days to return.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> I will upload photos as soon as it arrives.



The bag has arrived, I added photos below:


----------



## reignice

Hello everyone!

May I ask for help in authenticating this Celine Trio bag (small)? The details are:

Item: Celine Trio bag (small, dark green)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ehotstuffs02
Link: https://www.instagram.com/ehotstuffs02/
Comments: Instagram (and Facebook) is a common selling place/method in our country. I just wanted to be sure that this bag is 100% authentic and not a high quality replica. The seller said this have been in stock for quite some time and was not stored properly; hence, some markings on the bag. I also cannot seem to decipher the mark on the zipper. The bag looks and feels authentic to me but I may be missing something as this may be my first ever luxury bag purchase ever! Appreciate your help!


----------



## Airhysken

Airhysken said:


> Hi! i really need help on authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Baby Grained Calfskin Micro Belt Bag Poppy*
> 
> Listing Number: 192268
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-poppy-192268
> Comments: I am not quite familiar with Celine bags and would really appreciate your time and help. Thank you


----------



## Airhysken

Hi, dear authenticator! I think you skipped me!



Airhysken said:


> Hi! i really need help on authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Baby Grained Calfskin Micro Belt Bag Poppy*
> 
> Listing Number: 192268
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-poppy-192268
> Comments: I am not quite familiar with Celine bags and would really appreciate your time and help. Thank you


----------



## SissyLV

SissyLV said:


> Would greatly appreciate some help with this item
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE PHANTOM HANDBAG 169953AAF.15MG*
> Listing number: 252782599729
> Seller: shopwornaccessories
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252782599729


Bump.. any help please?


----------



## fursfurs

fursfurs said:


> Hi, Unoma, can you authenticate this bag for me, please.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Light Blue
> Listing Number: 112631323061
> Seller: g-rare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Luggage-Series-Nano-Shopper-Light-Blue-Handbag-168243-Authentic-4147473/112631323061?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=41376&meid=f86d214e51da4a35951e8c4709d0f76b&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=112592605094&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
> Comments: I attach additional photos that I asked for.
> 
> Big thank you for your help!


Hi, I think I was missed


----------



## HulaPrincess808

Hello,
Can you help me authenticate this trio bag:
Item:  Authentic Celine Trio Handbag
Ebay #:  292339358019
Seller's Name:  shoo317
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...358019?hash=item4410c89943:g:N5IAAOSw8b1aE4BL


----------



## quynhanhsg5

Hi there,
Could you help me to authenticate this item?
Item: Medium Celine Box bag
Ebay link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/282734494521

Thanks and regards,
Annie


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

Hello experts ! I'd greatly appreciate authentication on this bag as i think it's beautiful, but am uneducated on Celine. Thanks!
Item:
*Micro Luggage Tricolor Tote*
Listing Number: 263203199787
Seller:   tan.tiant
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micro...199787?hash=item3d48221b2b:g:OCMAAOSwLaZZuDRs
Comments: is this authenic? Thanks!


----------



## yunnieling

Hi Unoma,
Thank you for authenticating this bag for me!
Item: Celine Box, Medium, Black
Listing Number: 272952140481
Seller: qflhcfxwen
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Black-Medium/272952140481
Comments: I


----------



## Sonia_marie88

Hi all.. I’m afraid I’ve fallen victim to a scammer. Any help confirming is much appreciated so I can claim a refund. Seller claims 100% authentic.

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Drummed Leather
Listing number: 182887890618
Seller: aida87874
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/182887890618

Please assist. Thank you!


----------



## french affair

Sonia_marie88 said:


> Hi all.. I’m afraid I’ve fallen victim to a scammer. Any help confirming is much appreciated so I can claim a refund. Seller claims 100% authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Drummed Leather
> Listing number: 182887890618
> Seller: aida87874
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/182887890618
> 
> Please assist. Thank you!



Fake


----------



## quynhanhsg5

quynhanhsg5 said:


> Hi there,
> Could you help me to authenticate this item?
> Item: Medium Celine Box bag
> Ebay link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/282734494521
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Annie



Hi Unoma, 

Can you please help me to authenticate this item? The seller said is authentic, but I am very concerned. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## french affair

quynhanhsg5 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this item? The seller said is authentic, but I am very concerned. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Fake


----------



## quynhanhsg5

french affair said:


> Fake


Can you tell me a bit more details as it would help me to file a dispute and get a refund. Thank you


----------



## ValKh

Hi experts,
Could you please help to authenticate this bag https://cjluxury.com/products/authentic-celine-horizontal-orange-leather-large-tote-bag

I've already ordered it, but strange serial number and e without apostrophe make me think that it could be fake.


----------



## larhot

larhot said:


> Hello and thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> besides the Céline Box Bag above I am also interested in another one which is listed on eBay, so I very much appreciate your opinion on this too:
> Item: Céline Box Bag
> Listing No.: 272927853479 (eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Celine-Box-Bag-gelb/272927853479?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Seller: leandraberlin (https://www.ebay.de/usr/leandraberlin?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)



I am sorry to post this again, I just think, I was missed. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Lily092

Hello! I would really appreciate help in authenticating this celine micro luggage tote.
Thank you

Item:  CELINE Smooth Calfskin Micro Luggage Beige
Listing Number: *Item #:* 206367
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-beige-206367
Comments: This is my first celine luggage tote purchase & would appreciate the help, thank you


----------



## Denisze

unoma said:


> Serial number and zipper making



Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## alicenwondurland

Hi! I would like to get this Celine drummed calfskin micro luggage tote authenticated please! It is my first time buying from Fashionphile, and I hear mixed reviews about them. Just want to be extra safe. If it looks worn down, please let me know as well! Thank you! 

Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 197821
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-197821
Comments: Excellent condition, surface wear, pitted hardware, scuffs on exterior

I will buy it and add additional photos later once I receive it! But based on photos now, it would still be nice to know if it seems real.


----------



## ChristianLady

Hello Unoma
Need authentication in this new bag I just bought. And will you please tell me what year if Auth?  Thank you! :
Item: Celine Phantom Croc
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ShopWorn
Link: ShopWorn.com
Comments: 

Authenticity Guaranteed


----------



## ashlie

alicenwondurland said:


> Hi! I would like to get this Celine drummed calfskin micro luggage tote authenticated please! It is my first time buying from Fashionphile, and I hear mixed reviews about them. Just want to be extra safe. If it looks worn down, please let me know as well! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 197821
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-197821
> Comments: Excellent condition, surface wear, pitted hardware, scuffs on exterior
> 
> I will buy it and add additional photos later once I receive it! But based on photos now, it would still be nice to know if it seems real.
> 
> View attachment 3891081
> View attachment 3891082



Missing required photos. Looks off. Wait for authenticators.


----------



## Bashedka

Bashedka said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this
> Item: Céline Mini Luggage 2016 in Souris.
> Seller: Andrea
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-mini-tote-bag-souris-22352310/
> Comments: More pictures attached



Dear, Authenticators.
Please, help authenticate this bag.
It’s already arrived and I’m running out of time to return it in case it’s fake


----------



## Hiennguyen

hi !
can you help me check if this one is authentic ?
I bought it on Finn.no , I live in Norway .
She sent to me without box , dust bag or anything . So I wonder if this is real .
Thank you guys 
Hien


----------



## swtdevlgrl

Item: *2016 Celine Box Bag Medium NWOT Beige Nude Cream Messenger Handbag MSRP$4800*
Listing Number: 282749908010
Seller: steph.huynh92 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-Celin...am-Messenger-Handbag-MSRP-4800-/282749908010?
Comments: I've posted two additional photos of the serial number. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kittysine

Hi!! 
I would really appreciate help in authenticating this celine micro luggage tote.
Thank you
Item:Celine micro luggage tote bag in pebbled taupe
Listing number:222737162556
Seller:sbetances2011
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro...162556?hash=item33dc2b613c:g:VtEAAOSwVNxaDEgh


----------



## lcfromyny

Hello Unoma,

Would you mind helping me authenticate this celine nano luggage?

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Black Drummed Leather Crossbody Bag
Seller: briggy_bug_1
Item#: 122836943592
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...943592?hash=item1c99a702e8:g:NsAAAOSwyYFaA-jd

Thank you and i really appreciate your service!


----------



## jelly-baby

jelly-baby said:


> Hi. Could you help authenticate this Celine mini luggage? No phone pockets and no feet. Gold hardware. Lampo zippers. Cannot make out zipper markings, looks like an ‘S’ on the pocket zippers but just some kind of squiggle on the main zipper. Appears to have different leather on side wings and centre panels compared to the front and back edges (which are smooth).
> 
> View attachment 3884125
> View attachment 3884126
> View attachment 3884127
> View attachment 3884128
> View attachment 3884129
> View attachment 3884130
> View attachment 3884131
> View attachment 3884132
> View attachment 3884133



Hi. Not sure if this has been missed? Would be grateful for any help. Thank you


----------



## brian.ball

Hi! Could you help me out by authenticating this Celine Medium Box bag?

Item: Celine Medium Box bag, black
Listing Number: 332468686365
Seller: Locatierge
Link: Ebay
Comments: It seemed like there weren't good photos of the zipper, so I asked for some close-ups. Here they are:





Thanks for helping out - I'm hoping this will be an anniversary gift for my girlfriend!


----------



## Baghagkoko

Hi, im sorry to repost but I haven’t gotten a response yet and it’s been weeks ago now...Would still very much appreciate the help!
Im trying to sell this bag, but the website won’t accept it because I can’t find a serial number. I’ve looked everywhere, there’s nothing there... Everything else looks so good, is it possible that some Celine bags just don’t have a tag or number?!


----------



## Denisze

Hi Unoma, could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Celine Belt bag
Seller: REBELLE.com
Link: https://www.rebelle.com/nl/celine-tassen-2397465

Thank you in advance, really appreciate your service!!


----------



## french affair

Baghagkoko said:


> Hi, im sorry to repost but I haven’t gotten a response yet and it’s been weeks ago now...Would still very much appreciate the help!
> Im trying to sell this bag, but the website won’t accept it because I can’t find a serial number. I’ve looked everywhere, there’s nothing there... Everything else looks so good, is it possible that some Celine bags just don’t have a tag or number?!


I think it‘s fake


----------



## Baghagkoko

french affair said:


> I think it‘s fake


Hi, thank you for your response! Could you please tell me why you think so? 
Thanks!


----------



## lcfromyny

Baghagkoko said:


> Hi, im sorry to repost but I haven’t gotten a response yet and it’s been weeks ago now...Would still very much appreciate the help!
> Im trying to sell this bag, but the website won’t accept it because I can’t find a serial number. I’ve looked everywhere, there’s nothing there... Everything else looks so good, is it possible that some Celine bags just don’t have a tag or number?!



Hi,

You can refer to this post to find the serial tag for your edge bag. I hope this helps.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/serial-number-for-edge-bag.895465/


----------



## Baghagkoko

lcfromyny said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can refer to this post to find the serial tag for your edge bag. I hope this helps.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/serial-number-for-edge-bag.895465/



Hi, thanks! I had actually already found this post, but I still can’t find a tag or number... Its so strange to me! If it’s a fake, even most fakes these days seem to have serial numbers. It would be so strange that they make all of the effort to get the little details (like the zipper number) right and then don’t put in a serial number... im super confused now!  
Im really wondering if its possible for it to be real without a number?! 
Anyway thanks for the help!


----------



## ashlie

Baghagkoko said:


> Hi, im sorry to repost but I haven’t gotten a response yet and it’s been weeks ago now...Would still very much appreciate the help!
> Im trying to sell this bag, but the website won’t accept it because I can’t find a serial number. I’ve looked everywhere, there’s nothing there... Everything else looks so good, is it possible that some Celine bags just don’t have a tag or number?!



I don't believe this forum authenticates bags for sellers. It also does not give a description as to why a bag may, or may not be fake. Hth!!


----------



## Baghagkoko

ashlie said:


> I don't believe this forum authenticates bags for sellers. It also does not give a description as to why a bag may, or may not be fake. Hth!!


Oh, im sorry i didn’t know that! But don’t most people here buy and sell bags too?! I was just worried about my bag, I’ve always believed it was real so much that I didnt even look for the code. Now that i’m wanting to sell it this issue came up... Anyway sorry if it was inappropriate to post here!


----------



## Airhysken

please please help authenticate this bag! It has been a while since I posted this and is being skipped. Thank you so so much!

Item:
*CELINE Baby Grained Calfskin Micro Belt Bag Poppy*
Seller: FASHIONPHILE
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-poppy-192268


----------



## unoma

Airhysken said:


> please please help authenticate this bag! It has been a while since I posted this and is being skipped. Thank you so so much!
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE Baby Grained Calfskin Micro Belt Bag Poppy*
> Seller: FASHIONPHILE
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-poppy-192268


Auth


----------



## unoma

Baghagkoko said:


> Hi, im sorry to repost but I haven’t gotten a response yet and it’s been weeks ago now...Would still very much appreciate the help!
> Im trying to sell this bag, but the website won’t accept it because I can’t find a serial number. I’ve looked everywhere, there’s nothing there... Everything else looks so good, is it possible that some Celine bags just don’t have a tag or number?!


It is a FAKE.


----------



## unoma

Denisze said:


> Hi Unoma, could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Belt bag
> Seller: REBELLE.com
> Link: https://www.rebelle.com/nl/celine-tassen-2397465
> 
> Thank you in advance, really appreciate your service!!
> 
> View attachment 3895866
> View attachment 3895867
> View attachment 3895868
> View attachment 3895869
> View attachment 3895870
> View attachment 3895871
> View attachment 3895872
> View attachment 3895873
> View attachment 3895875


Fake Belt


----------



## unoma

brian.ball said:


> Hi! Could you help me out by authenticating this Celine Medium Box bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box bag, black
> Listing Number: 332468686365
> Seller: Locatierge
> Link: Ebay
> Comments: It seemed like there weren't good photos of the zipper, so I asked for some close-ups. Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3895317
> View attachment 3895317
> View attachment 3895318
> 
> Thanks for helping out - I'm hoping this will be an anniversary gift for my girlfriend!


Auction link, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lcfromyny said:


> Hello Unoma,
> 
> Would you mind helping me authenticate this celine nano luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Black Drummed Leather Crossbody Bag
> Seller: briggy_bug_1
> Item#: 122836943592
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...943592?hash=item1c99a702e8:g:NsAAAOSwyYFaA-jd
> 
> Thank you and i really appreciate your service!


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kittysine said:


> View attachment 3895116
> View attachment 3895117
> View attachment 3895118
> View attachment 3895119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!
> I would really appreciate help in authenticating this celine micro luggage tote.
> Thank you
> Item:Celine micro luggage tote bag in pebbled taupe
> Listing number:222737162556
> Seller:sbetances2011
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro...162556?hash=item33dc2b613c:g:VtEAAOSwVNxaDEgh


Micro is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

swtdevlgrl said:


> Item: *2016 Celine Box Bag Medium NWOT Beige Nude Cream Messenger Handbag MSRP$4800*
> Listing Number: 282749908010
> Seller: steph.huynh92
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-Celin...am-Messenger-Handbag-MSRP-4800-/282749908010?
> Comments: I've posted two additional photos of the serial number. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895000
> View attachment 3895001


Zipper marking


----------



## Airhysken

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## unoma

Bashedka said:


> Dear, Authenticators.
> Please, help authenticate this bag.
> It’s already arrived and I’m running out of time to return it in case it’s fake


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ashlie said:


> Missing required photos. Looks off. Wait for authenticators.


Auth


----------



## unoma

ChristianLady said:


> Hello Unoma
> Need authentication in this new bag I just bought. And will you please tell me what year if Auth?  Thank you! :
> Item: Celine Phantom Croc
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: ShopWorn
> Link: ShopWorn.com
> Comments:
> 
> Authenticity Guaranteed
> 
> View attachment 3891611
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891608
> View attachment 3891610
> View attachment 3891612
> View attachment 3891609
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891613
> 
> View attachment 3891606
> 
> View attachment 3891614


Fake


----------



## unoma

Lily092 said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate help in authenticating this celine micro luggage tote.
> Thank you
> 
> Item:  CELINE Smooth Calfskin Micro Luggage Beige
> Listing Number: *Item #:* 206367
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-beige-206367
> Comments: This is my first celine luggage tote purchase & would appreciate the help, thank you


Auth


----------



## unoma

ValKh said:


> Hi experts,
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag https://cjluxury.com/products/authentic-celine-horizontal-orange-leather-large-tote-bag
> 
> I've already ordered it, but strange serial number and e without apostrophe make me think that it could be fake.


Auth


----------



## unoma

yunnieling said:


> Hi Unoma,
> Thank you for authenticating this bag for me!
> Item: Celine Box, Medium, Black
> Listing Number: 272952140481
> Seller: qflhcfxwen
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Black-Medium/272952140481
> Comments: I


Serial number, zipper marking, imprint, under claps


----------



## unoma

ellyaaisyah said:


> The bag has arrived, I added photos below:
> 
> View attachment 3885135
> View attachment 3885136
> View attachment 3885137
> View attachment 3885138
> View attachment 3885139
> View attachment 3885140
> View attachment 3885141
> View attachment 3885142
> View attachment 3885143


Auth


----------



## lcfromyny

//disregard post*


----------



## lcfromyny

unoma said:


> Zipper marking



Thank you again, Unoma! Here are the zipper marking photos:


----------



## ChristianLady

unoma said:


> Fake


Thanks Unoma 

I decided to show it to one of my favorite Authenticators as I contacted the merchant Shopworn who very much insisted that it’s auth that he’s willing to pay to have me get an auth. 

This is what Lollipuff Auth said:
“After a very detailed review of the pictured features, we are happy to announce that this Celine croc-embossed Phantom bag is considered AUTHENTIC.
HOWEVER, we believe that this bag is not sanctioned by Celine. By this, we mean that we've never seen a piece like this sold directly via an authorized department store like Nordstrom or direct from a Celine store. However, bags like this may appear at discount but reputable stores like TJMaxx, etc.

This is fairly uncommon for most brands, but we do see it for Celine.

We hope that this brings you peace of mind.

Have a delightful night, and all our thanks for using Lollipuff's authentication services. 

Sincerely,
Lollipuff Inc.
Authentication Services”

Just wanted to share this for the record.


----------



## Denisze

Denisze said:


> Serial number and zipper marking




Hi Unoma,

Could you please look at these photos in addition to my previous post? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## stelondon

hello dears! It would be great if you can help me to see if this bag is authentic.


Item: Celine Mini
Listing Number:
Seller: Private seller on Ebay
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-LUGGAGE-Mini/282651376726
Comments: I have added additional pictures from the seller
	

		
			
		

		
	






View attachment 3898949


----------



## porcelaenhaven117

Hi, would you please help authenticate this belt bag? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## alicenwondurland

Hi Unoma and other Celine authenticators! I would like to get this Celine drummed calfskin micro luggage tote authenticated please! I know I posted this earlier with just photos from the auction, but I just received it in hand and took accurate photos now!

Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 197821
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-197821
Comments: Excellent condition, surface wear, pitted hardware, scuffs on exterior

Additional photos can be found in this google drive link:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ljHHQhGp7TvArQdzDob-_Yerq1V8S3m7?usp=sharing

thank you so much!!


----------



## alicenwondurland

Additional photos:


alicenwondurland said:


> Hi Unoma and other Celine authenticators! I would like to get this Celine drummed calfskin micro luggage tote authenticated please! I know I posted this earlier with just photos from the auction, but I just received it in hand and took accurate photos now!
> 
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 197821
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-197821
> Comments: Excellent condition, surface wear, pitted hardware, scuffs on exterior
> 
> Additional photos can be found in this google drive link:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ljHHQhGp7TvArQdzDob-_Yerq1V8S3m7?usp=sharing
> 
> thank you so much!!



Additional Photos:


----------



## OolilredoO

Dear Authenticator, please kindly authentic the Celine nano luggage that I purchased from Vestiaire Collective. 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Dune (unsure about the color but it looks like dune to me)
Listing Number: N/A, already purchased through Vestiaire Collective
Seller: Seher on Vestiaire Collective
Link: This was the original listing but I've already made the purchased. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-4829911.shtml


----------



## unoma

lcfromyny said:


> Thank you again, Unoma! Here are the zipper marking photos:
> 
> View attachment 3898648
> View attachment 3898649



Fake


----------



## unoma

OolilredoO said:


> Dear Authenticator, please kindly authentic the Celine nano luggage that I purchased from Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Dune (unsure about the color but it looks like dune to me)
> Listing Number: N/A, already purchased through Vestiaire Collective
> Seller: Seher on Vestiaire Collective
> Link: This was the original listing but I've already made the purchased. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-4829911.shtml



Zipper marking


----------



## lcfromyny

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you, Unoma!
My hunt for the nano bag continues  Sigh.
Would you mind helping me authenticating 1 more? I really much appreciated.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 282755069755
Seller: livbien
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote/282755069755?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## EMMJensen

Hi there! Please help authenticate this box bag! 

Item: celine box bag 
Seller: amuze 
Link: box is sold out photos below!


----------



## EMMJensen

More photos


----------



## OolilredoO

unoma said:


> Zipper marking



Thanks for taking a look! Is this good?


----------



## OolilredoO

unoma said:


> Zipper marking



I decided to add another picture of the inside top lining of the bag in addition to the zipper marking. I saw some posts online saying that the real bag is not supposed to have the extra piece of leather stitched on towards the top so I am quite concerned. Would be really great if you could help!


----------



## brian.ball

unoma said:


> Auction link, serial number and zipper marking



Sorry, I'll try it again!
Item: Celine Medium Box bag, black
Listing Number: 332468686365
Seller: Locatierge
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Medium-Black-Celine-Box-Bag/332468686365
Comments: The Serial Number is: F CE 2175
And here are some extra photos of the zipper from where the marking should be:


----------



## alicenwondurland

unoma said:


> Zipper marking


Hi Unoma,

Sorry to bother again! I noticed that you skipped my post. Was there something I was missing? Or I'm not posting right? If there is, please let me know! I would really appreciate if you reviewed my photos! Please and thank you!!


----------



## grlygrl17

Hi Authentication Wizards,
Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Grained
Listing number: N/A
Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers...dune-drummed-calfsking-leather-handbag-1.html
Comments: Bought this bag and researched ******* after purchase. There's mixed reviews of genuine & fake, and that has me quite worried now. They have a 7 day refund policy so I would love a reply within those 7 days please!
Thank you


----------



## stelondon

Hi Unoma, sorry to ask again.. did you have a chance to look at my request? Is there anything missing?


----------



## stelondon

stelondon said:


> hello dears! It would be great if you can help me to see if this bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Private seller on Ebay
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-LUGGAGE-Mini/282651376726
> Comments: I have added additional pictures from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898944
> View attachment 3898945
> View attachment 3898946
> View attachment 3898947
> View attachment 3898948
> View attachment 3898949


I have added also a picture with the serial number.. any help in authenticting the bag would be much much appreciated! )


----------



## dilemmanity

Lovely authenticators, 

Would appreciate if you can help authenticate this vintage (from the 70s the seller claims!) box bag - 

Item: 1970s Celine Horse Carriage Buckle Signature Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 4703231
Seller: Isadora
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ne/brown-leather-celine-handbag-4703231.shtml
Comments: Given it's a vintage with quite some history, seems many QC / standardised features are not in place... Really appreciate your help! Am a bit concerned if the leather will be too soft / delicate but considering its age I think it's inevitable. Thanks again!


----------



## unoma

stelondon said:


> I have added also a picture with the serial number.. any help in authenticting the bag would be much much appreciated! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900896



I can’t open the photos of the serial number. Pls repost it again


----------



## unoma

grlygrl17 said:


> Hi Authentication Wizards,
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black Grained
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: ******* (www.*******.com.au)
> Link: http://www.*******.com.au/designers...dune-drummed-calfsking-leather-handbag-1.html
> Comments: Bought this bag and researched ******* after purchase. There's mixed reviews of genuine & fake, and that has me quite worried now. They have a 7 day refund policy so I would love a reply within those 7 days please!
> Thank you
> View attachment 3900750
> View attachment 3900751
> View attachment 3900752
> View attachment 3900753
> View attachment 3900754
> View attachment 3900755
> View attachment 3900756
> View attachment 3900757
> View attachment 3900758
> View attachment 3900759



Mini is a Fake


----------



## unoma

brian.ball said:


> Sorry, I'll try it again!
> Item: Celine Medium Box bag, black
> Listing Number: 332468686365
> Seller: Locatierge
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Medium-Black-Celine-Box-Bag/332468686365
> Comments: The Serial Number is: F CE 2175
> And here are some extra photos of the zipper from where the marking should be:
> View attachment 3900678
> View attachment 3900679



Fake box


----------



## unoma

OolilredoO said:


> I decided to add another picture of the inside top lining of the bag in addition to the zipper marking. I saw some posts online saying that the real bag is not supposed to have the extra piece of leather stitched on towards the top so I am quite concerned. Would be really great if you could help!



Auth Nano


----------



## OolilredoO

unoma said:


> Auth Nano


What a relief! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Denisze

Hi Unoma,

I posted this item 24-10, could you please look at this bag for me? I also made a picture of the serial number and zipper marking. I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag for me! Thank you in advance.

Item: Céline Trio
Listing Number: F-PA-0132
Seller:Rebelle
Link:https://www.rebelle.com/nl/celine-tassen-2282460


----------



## Denisze




----------



## stelondon

unoma said:


> I can’t open the photos of the serial number. Pls repost it again


Hi - here it is again. I hope you can help, thanks!


----------



## blumten

Dear unoma,

Could you please check this bag?

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Blue
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: *******.com.au
Link: not on website anymore 
Comments: bought the bag, but started to doubt if auth. I know that I don't have a website link, but would be really grateful if you check it.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Yjz

Dear unoma,

Could you please help give some input on this Celine box? Much thanks and happy holidays! 

Item: Celine Celine box
Listing Number: 391940233442
Seller: zmaxl 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/391940233442

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## brian.ball

unoma said:


> Fake box


Thanks for verifying that bag is fake, Unoma! You saved me a ton of trouble. Would you be willing to take a look at this one? It looks better to my untrained eye:

Item: Celine Medium Box bag, black
Listing Number: 201984527437
Seller: R2s_rsquareds
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/201984527437
Comments: I read the serial number as W-LA-3796
And here are some extra photos of the zipper from where the marking should be:


----------



## stelondon

stelondon said:


> Hi - here it is again. I hope you can help, thanks!
> View attachment 3902672


Hi Unima , as requested I have re-posted the picture of the serial number. could you help authenticate it, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 please?


----------



## Summermercedes

Hi I was going to see if you could authenticate this Céline bag I bought. 

Bought from: alexissuitcase

Celine vintage satchel #25474-448


----------



## linahasayen

Hi there! 

I'd love to get this bag authenticated, it's the celine mini belt bag

Thanks in advance

Lina


----------



## katecee94

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 122848332411
Seller: jak_fav_09
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CLASSIC...332411?hash=item1c9a54ca7b:g:vzIAAOSwyH9aKMhj
Comments: Hi was wondering if i could have the above bag authenticated! Thanks for your time ! X


----------



## Aria_28

unoma said:


> Auth


----------



## Aria_28

unoma said:


> Fake Belt


Hello Umoma Im new here need yoir help to authenticate this photos. Badly needed
Pleasw help me autheicate this Croc Phantom Luggage before buying
This is from an IG seller in the Phils. 
These are some of the photos she sent me.


----------



## Airhysken

Hi dear! I need your help authenticating this nano luggage bag.

Item:
*CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Indigo*
Listing number: 215982
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-indigo-215982

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Aria_28

Hi Jmoma are you referrinf to the phantom luggage I sent?just need to verify?


----------



## Aria_28

Aria_28 said:


> Hi Jmoma are you referrinf to the phantom luggage I sent?just need to verify?


I mean Umoma


----------



## Princess_Cinz

Item: Celine Micro Belt Leather Bag
Listing Number:152811073530
Seller: kk881454
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Micro-Belt-Leather-Bag-Authentic-or-money-back-/152811073530
Comments: Hi, I was wanting to know if this Celine Micro Belt Leather Bag is authentic?


----------



## Princess_Cinz

Additional Pics (more can be provided if needed):


----------



## amy_86

Dear Authenticators,

Kindly help to authenticate this celine nano

Item: Celine Nano Tri Color in Suede/Nubuck ?
Listing Number: -
Seller: areyouahyew_
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-price-negotiable-142422006/
Comments: Seller mentioned it was a gift from cousin. But the the tag that was given read Trio Flamingo.

Thnx in advance


----------



## stelondon

Hi Unoma,

I posted a few weeks ago and also re-posted the serial number as requested, but unfortunately, I got no answer.. maybe it got overlooked? It would be a massive help if you can give me your view about the authenticity of this Mini. It is would be a present for my darling.. 

thank you!!!

Item: Celine Mini
Listing Number: 282651376726
Seller:  sl_partner (private seller on eBay)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-LUGGAGE-Mini/282651376726
Comments: the seller says the bag was bought at a staff sale and seems genuine as was also open to meet f2f in London


----------



## Aria_28

Again Unoma Im not sure if you referring to my inquiry on the authetication of the Phantom Luggage again sending you all the photos.hope to receive your reply soon.juat need to confirm your reply.Thanks and also shoud it be the same weight as the micro luggage, because that one I find heavy especially with contents inside


----------



## Veske_gal

Hi. Could one of you please help authenticate this Celine bag for me? 

The sale is via a Norwegian secondhand site. 

Style: Celine belt bag, mini, grained calfskin
Seller: Lena
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=109195450 

There are many pictures in the link ( all the required i belive?).  I havent figured out how to download the picutures from the site so i hope you are able to see them via the link.


----------



## sssl88

Hi all. Could you please help me authenticate this celine nano bag?

Style: Celine nano black
Seller: Adele
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth/bags/celine-nano-black/1168732130?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=email

Want to get this authenticated before buying
Thank you

Here are the photos


----------



## thirdworldBlair

Item: Celine medium phantom in fuchsia
Listing Number: Thrifted
Seller: Thrifted
Link: Thrifted, photos below

Comments:
Hello from the Philippines! I'm a student and I've always wanted a Celine phantom to be my first designer bag. I (think I) lucked out this weekend in a thrift shop, because that's really the only way I can afford bags right now. I got this for Php 6,000, or USD 110. Everything feels sturdy and the interior suede feels divine.

I've also watched a few youtube unboxing videos of the same item and the color looks exactly the same, not hot pink at all but full-toned fuchsia.

Crossing my fingers this is authentic so I can have it refurbished asap! Would you also know what year it came out?

 Please help!


----------



## french affair

thirdworldBlair said:


> Item: Celine medium phantom in fuchsia
> Listing Number: Thrifted
> Seller: Thrifted
> Link: Thrifted, photos below
> 
> Comments:
> Hello from the Philippines! I'm a student and I've always wanted a Celine phantom to be my first designer bag. I (think I) lucked out this weekend in a thrift shop, because that's really the only way I can afford bags right now. I got this for Php 6,000, or USD 110. Everything feels sturdy and the interior suede feels divine.
> 
> I've also watched a few youtube unboxing videos of the same item and the color looks exactly the same, not hot pink at all but full-toned fuchsia.
> 
> Crossing my fingers this is authentic so I can have it refurbished asap! Would you also know what year it came out?
> 
> Please help!



Fake (as you would expect for that price)


----------



## Mckp_baby

Hi there, 

Please help me to authenticate this bag: 
eaby seller: alice_melbourne
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Grey-Ce...ipt/292369304779?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
Thank you! 








Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for assistance with this Celine nano?

Item: ocean blue nano
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: BB187138
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-ocean-blue-187138


----------



## amstevens714

The last of them - thank you!!


----------



## Hiennguyen

Hi Unoma ! 
Can you help me check if it is real or Fake Celine box ? There is no serial number inside the zip box  so Im worry ...
Thank u so much


----------



## kbcrew

Hi, please help me authenticate the following bag:
Item: Celine nano luggage 
Listing #: 122864250100
Seller: earljimene0
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-...PURSE-LEATHER-BAG-CROSSBODY-NEW-/122864250100

Thank you!!!


----------



## fashion.lover

Hi everyone! 
I recently saw a Celine bag on sale on ebay. This is the first time I would be buying any bag preloved so although I have tried doing my research, the amount of information and the whole process is a little bit daunting so I would be incredibly grateful for your help and expertise in authenticating this bag! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number:
253305351934

Seller: Ebay ( Louise_Kaya)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...%3A63b64dbe1600aa4735c11158ffea5271%7Ciid%3A1

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Hi Authenticator,

would i be able to have this auth, this will be my first celine bag.
thank you so much for your time 

Item:As new Celine Phantom Leather Luggage Tote Bag. 100% Authenti
Listing Number: 112690192556
Seller:zoeaot
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## Belindaaa

Item:new Celine Tri-fold black Small
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: costco.ca
price: CAD2,399 + tax 13%
Comments:
Dear authenticator & Celine Lovers,
FIRST ONE here to authenticate a Celine bag from Costco Online:
I got a Celine tri-fold small black from Costco.ca a week ago. It was with a blink of eyes I spotted and purchased it as it has been my dream bag for a long time and it was almost $1K cheaper than Nordstrom's!!
I've been searching online the possibility of costco carrying an authentic celine bag, and I've also read numerous threads here discussing Costco selling designer bags. None of my search game me an answer and it has made me nervous of my purchase.
I originally thought I should cover the fact that this bag is from Costco, to not sway the authentication result. After all, people have different opinions on costco as a brand. But I trust the girls here, and I think they are professionals and will provide opinion based on the bag itself.  THANK YOU!


----------



## french affair

bellaNlawrence said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> 
> would i be able to have this auth, this will be my first celine bag.
> thank you so much for your time
> 
> Item:As new Celine Phantom Leather Luggage Tote Bag. 100% Authenti
> Listing Number: 112690192556
> Seller:zoeaot
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-Celine-Phantom-Leather-Luggage-Tote-Bag-100-Authentic/112690192556?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## bellaNlawrence

french affair said:


> Fake


Thank you so much lucky I didn’t get it


----------



## Annie Peng

Hi Unoma ! 
Would you please help authenticate this Celine Box bag? The dust bags look weird to me. 

Many thanks in advance.

Item: Celine Box Classic leather 
Listing Number: 4906406
Seller: Tu
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-4906406.shtml
Comments:


----------



## amstevens714

May I have assistance with this all soft?

Item: all soft shoulder
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 181311
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-calfskin-all-soft-shoulder-bag-tan-181311

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide


----------



## dromero98

Hi! Could someone please help me. I want to buy this Celine purse as a gift but I am not sure if it is 100% real.

The link is https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-backpack-brown-22574734/
Thank you so much!


----------



## Kittysine

Hi, please help me authenticate the following bag:
Item:100% authentic Celine nano luggage tote black drummed leathers 
Listing #: 232571750231
Seller: natysnyder
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Black-Drummed-Leather/232571750231

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kittysine

I’m sorry this is additional photo of the request above. 
Thank you


----------



## Alberne

Hi! Been eyeing this Phantom for a while now and was hoping you can help me determine if it's authentic. Thanks so much!

Item: Celine Phantom Suede
Listing Number: 132430450027
Seller: alaherafb
Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Celine-Phanto...450027?hash=item1ed5784d6b:g:qAUAAOSwmphaLdS0
Comments: seller has no feedback [emoji29]


----------



## unoma

Alberne said:


> Hi! Been eyeing this Phantom for a while now and was hoping you can help me determine if it's authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Suede
> Listing Number: 132430450027
> Seller: alaherafb
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Celine-Phanto...450027?hash=item1ed5784d6b:g:qAUAAOSwmphaLdS0
> Comments: seller has no feedback [emoji29]


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kittysine said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate the following bag:
> Item:100% authentic Celine nano luggage tote black drummed leathers
> Listing #: 232571750231
> Seller: natysnyder
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Black-Drummed-Leather/232571750231
> 
> Thank you!!!


Auth


----------



## unoma

dromero98 said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me. I want to buy this Celine purse as a gift but I am not sure if it is 100% real.
> 
> The link is https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-backpack-brown-22574734/
> Thank you so much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

amstevens714 said:


> May I have assistance with this all soft?
> 
> Item: all soft shoulder
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 181311
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-calfskin-all-soft-shoulder-bag-tan-181311
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide


Auth


----------



## unoma

fashion.lover said:


> Hi everyone!
> I recently saw a Celine bag on sale on ebay. This is the first time I would be buying any bag preloved so although I have tried doing my research, the amount of information and the whole process is a little bit daunting so I would be incredibly grateful for your help and expertise in authenticating this bag!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number:
> 253305351934
> 
> Seller: Ebay ( Louise_Kaya)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Celine-Mini-Luggage-Tote-Bag/253305351934?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=857751811af54b678c258fecf1a6fa7f&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=253305351934&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A14c401d7-e309-11e7-8a6a-74dbd180df97%7Cparentrq%3A63b64dbe1600aa4735c11158ffea5271%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Auth


----------



## unoma

kbcrew said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate the following bag:
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing #: 122864250100
> Seller: earljimene0
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-...PURSE-LEATHER-BAG-CROSSBODY-NEW-/122864250100
> 
> Thank you!!!


Auction has been removed


----------



## unoma

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for assistance with this Celine nano?
> 
> Item: ocean blue nano
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: BB187138
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-ocean-blue-187138


Auth


----------



## unoma

Mckp_baby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag:
> eaby seller: alice_melbourne
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Grey-Ce...ipt/292369304779?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> Thank you!


Serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sssl88 said:


> Hi all. Could you please help me authenticate this celine nano bag?
> 
> Style: Celine nano black
> Seller: Adele
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth/bags/celine-nano-black/1168732130?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=email
> 
> Want to get this authenticated before buying
> Thank you
> 
> Here are the photos


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

stelondon said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> I posted a few weeks ago and also re-posted the serial number as requested, but unfortunately, I got no answer.. maybe it got overlooked? It would be a massive help if you can give me your view about the authenticity of this Mini. It is would be a present for my darling..
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini
> Listing Number: 282651376726
> Seller:  sl_partner (private seller on eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-LUGGAGE-Mini/282651376726
> Comments: the seller says the bag was bought at a staff sale and seems genuine as was also open to meet f2f in London
> View attachment 3905654
> View attachment 3905655
> View attachment 3905656
> View attachment 3905657
> View attachment 3905658
> View attachment 3905659
> View attachment 3905660
> View attachment 3905661
> View attachment 3905662


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

amy_86 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Kindly help to authenticate this celine nano
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Tri Color in Suede/Nubuck ?
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: areyouahyew_
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-price-negotiable-142422006/
> Comments: Seller mentioned it was a gift from cousin. But the the tag that was given read Trio Flamingo.
> 
> Thnx in advance
> 
> View attachment 3905612
> View attachment 3905613
> View attachment 3905614
> View attachment 3905615
> View attachment 3905616
> View attachment 3905617
> View attachment 3905618
> View attachment 3905619
> View attachment 3905620
> View attachment 3905621


Auth


----------



## unoma

katecee94 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 122848332411
> Seller: jak_fav_09
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CLASSIC...332411?hash=item1c9a54ca7b:g:vzIAAOSwyH9aKMhj
> Comments: Hi was wondering if i could have the above bag authenticated! Thanks for your time ! X


FAKE


----------



## unoma

blumten said:


> Dear unoma,
> 
> Could you please check this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Blue
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: *******.com.au
> Link: not on website anymore
> Comments: bought the bag, but started to doubt if auth. I know that I don't have a website link, but would be really grateful if you check it.
> 
> Thanks again in advance.


FAKE


----------



## Denisze

Denisze said:


> View attachment 3902659
> View attachment 3902660
> View attachment 3902661
> View attachment 3902662
> View attachment 3902663
> View attachment 3902665
> View attachment 3902667
> View attachment 3902668


Dear Unoma,

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? I've been missed a few times now. And I would really appreciate if you could tell me if I have an authentic Trio or not? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Belindaaa

Belindaaa said:


> Item:new Celine Tri-fold black Small
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: costco.ca
> price: CAD2,399 + tax 13%
> Comments:
> Dear authenticator & Celine Lovers,
> FIRST ONE here to authenticate a Celine bag from Costco Online:
> I got a Celine tri-fold small black from Costco.ca a week ago. It was with a blink of eyes I spotted and purchased it as it has been my dream bag for a long time and it was almost $1K cheaper than Nordstrom's!!
> I've been searching online the possibility of costco carrying an authentic celine bag, and I've also read numerous threads here discussing Costco selling designer bags. None of my search game me an answer and it has made me nervous of my purchase.
> I originally thought I should cover the fact that this bag is from Costco, to not sway the authentication result. After all, people have different opinions on costco as a brand. But I trust the girls here, and I think they are professionals and will provide opinion based on the bag itself.  THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909855
> View attachment 3909856
> View attachment 3909857
> View attachment 3909858
> View attachment 3909860
> View attachment 3909861
> View attachment 3909863
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909862


Hi Unoma,

Realized you replied others but mine. Is there something missing in my post that you couldn’t authenticate? Or is it because it is from costco?
Appreciate your help!
Regards
Belinda


----------



## amstevens714

unoma said:


> Auth





unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you thank you thank you thank you Unoma. I’m so grateful for your help. You are such a gem to volunteer your time here the way that you do. As Celine is an expensive brand to buy even secondhand, so many of us would be lost without you! Wishing you a very Happy Holiday season ❤️ Hugs!


----------



## brian.ball

Hi, could you authenticate this Box bag, please? Thanks so much!

Item: Celine Medium Box bag, black
Listing Number: 201984527437
Seller: R2s_rsquareds
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/201984527437
Comments: I read the serial number as W-LA-3796
And here are some extra photos of the zipper from where the marking should be:


----------



## Alberne

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma, here are photos of the serial and zipper. Will these do? Thanks so much!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear authenticators, could I have some advice on this bag, if there are no red flags I can buy it and post more detailed pictures, the price is too good and I would not want to miss it. Thanks in advance!
Item name: Celine bag
Seller: closetforall
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-1610017?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Pictures:


----------



## Alberne

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma, here's another photo of the zip with the marking. Thank you so much!


----------



## unoma

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you thank you Unoma. I’m so grateful for your help. You are such a gem to volunteer your time here the way that you do. As Celine is an expensive brand to buy even secondhand, so many of us would be lost without you! Wishing you a very Happy Holiday season ❤️ Hugs!


Thank you dear  Merry Xmas


----------



## unoma

Denisze said:


> View attachment 3902659
> View attachment 3902660
> View attachment 3902661
> View attachment 3902662
> View attachment 3902663
> View attachment 3902665
> View attachment 3902667
> View attachment 3902668


Auth


----------



## unoma

Alberne said:


> Hi Unoma, here's another photo of the zip with the marking. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912516


Auction link, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

stelondon said:


> Hi Unima , as requested I have re-posted the picture of the serial number. could you help authenticate it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please?


Auction link


----------



## Alberne

unoma said:


> Auction link, serial number and zipper marking


Hi Unoma, here it is

Item: Celine Phantom Suede
Listing Number: 132430450027
Seller: alaherafb
Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Celine-Phanto...450027?hash=item1ed5784d6b:g:qAUAAOSwmphaLdS0
Comments: seller has no feedback


----------



## unoma

Alberne said:


> Hi Unoma, here it is
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Suede
> Listing Number: 132430450027
> Seller: alaherafb
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Celine-Phanto...450027?hash=item1ed5784d6b:g:qAUAAOSwmphaLdS0
> Comments: seller has no feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912657
> View attachment 3912658


Pls note seller has zero feedback. This phantom is a Auth *BUT *one of the sellers Celine bags is a Fake,


----------



## Alberne

unoma said:


> Pls note seller has zero feedback. This phantom is a Auth *BUT *one of the sellers Celine bags is a Fake,


Thank you thank you, Unoma! Glad to hear this one is auth and thank you too for the warning. We're so lucky to have you give us peace of mind on our purchases! [emoji8]


----------



## amy_86

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank u hun for your time authenticating he bafs for us. Hope u have a blessed happy christmas with you family


----------



## Princess_Cinz

Hi Unoma,

I think you missed my post:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-830#post-31887385


----------



## CLouise

Hi,

Can someone pls help confirm tge authenticity of this celine box? Thanks

Item: celine classic box
Listing Number: 4963900
Seller: rasp
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-4963900.shtml#


----------



## CLouise

Hi,

Can someone pls help confirm tge authenticity of this celine box? Thanks

Item: celine classic box
Listing Number: 4963900
Seller: rasp
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-4963900.shtml#


----------



## french affair

CLouise said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pls help confirm tge authenticity of this celine box? Thanks
> 
> Item: celine classic box
> Listing Number: 4963900
> Seller: rasp
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-4963900.shtml#



Are you the buyer? I am really curious: why would you buy from a private seller that has sold about 10 box bags, 8 luggages, multiple Prada bags and a handful of Ferragamo belts - all without receipt?


----------



## felicity1009

Hi, I have already got my hands on the bag and I have attached additional photos of the bag.  And since the post is in French I have put the information down. Thank you very very much. 

Item: Celine Medium Classic Calfskin black with gold-hardware 

Listing Number: No

Seller: Kijiji individual seller from Canada 

Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a...uf/1322089639?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Comments: The serial number is SMP-3186


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Hi ladies! I'm a long time TPF member who's been inactive for a long time! I'm back and ready to purchase my first ever Celine! Please let me know if I'm on the right track with these. Thank you! 

Item: Celine Black Pebbled Nano
Listing number: 162686386478
Seller: shevivia
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=162686386478&globalID=EBAY-US

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Black Pebbled Leather
Listing number: 192397873124
Seller: mhur1592
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192397873124


----------



## JadedJae

Dear Unoma,

Could you please kindly help to take a look at this listing when you can and let me know if more photos are required?

Item: Celine Trio in Burgundy
Seller: Rosinenbomber
Link: http://carousell.com/p/141429463

Additional photos:

















Thank you so much and happy holidays!!


----------



## jencloset

Dear Unoma, I’ve purchased this Celine mini belt bag from a Carousell seller. Could you please help me to authenticate this? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Mini Belt bag
Colour: Navy blue 
Serial no.: SMP 4186
Seller nick: oldtreasures
Seller link: http://carousell.com/p/145615560

I’ve also took additional pictures for your review


----------



## jencloset

jencloset said:


> Dear Unoma, I’ve purchased this Celine mini belt bag from a Carousell seller. Could you please help me to authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt bag
> Colour: Navy blue
> Serial no.: SMP 4186
> Seller nick: oldtreasures
> Seller link: http://carousell.com/p/145615560
> 
> I’ve also took additional pictures for your review



I’ve included more pics


----------



## SugaShan

Happy Holidays,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Trapeze - Blue/Red

Listing number: No Listing Number (PoshMark)

Seller: @hzhang10

Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/oSWRch4FaJ


Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Strawberry9486

Hi All! 
Would someone be able to help me authenticate this Celine bag? 

Item: Celine Black Leather Small Trapeze Shoulder Handbag
Listing number: 202151919420
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bla...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ChristianLady

Hi Unoma,

Would like your opinion on this one please:
Item:
*NEW Authentic CELINE MEDIUM LUGGAGE PHANTOM BLACK CROC Crocodile LEATHER*
Listing Number: 312031114578
Seller:
luxurycitizen (687)
100% Positive feedback
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/3400-NEW-Aut...114578?hash=item48a680f552:g:SbUAAOSwEaBaPvtz


----------



## to23931

Hello there,
 Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine box medium for my lovely wife ? thank you very much for your great help
Item: Celine Box Medium
Listing Number:
Seller: machi24
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...123573?hash=item466f4e7575:g:T0AAAOSwY~lZ~wFn
Comments: the serial number is W CE 2187


----------



## to23931

Hello again,
 My wife also likes this celine box black and could you help me to authenticate it please. I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.
Item: Celine box black medium
Listing Number:ebay
Seller:locatierge
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...686365?hash=item4d68ad8e1d:g:TmwAAOSwUn9aBgma
Comments:


----------



## clailee

Item: Celine Trio (Small) - Black Lambskin
Listing Number: 272970763239
Seller: belvis100
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-NEW-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Celine trio purchased from Nieman Marcus.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The nieman sticker was inside the purse, and i stuck it on the card.







Number is S-MM-4175. Stamping isn't faint, just wasn't able to get a great picture since bag is black.


----------



## shallotsoup

Hi, I received this bag today from ordering online on *******.com.au for about AUD 2700 which is quite a bit cheaper than the original and I have been trying to examine and compare it to the bags at the Celine store. Everything seems fine except the “CELINE MADE IN ITALY” Tag on the pocket and then serial number tag. The hardware also appears to have some subtle flaws (tiny black dots). Can you please authenticate it for me? I have 7 days to return it for a full refund.


----------



## serenityneow

This doesn’t look or feel right to me.  I appreciate your opinion.  

Item: Celine large multifunction wallet
Item No.: 122852014383
Seller: gemtbay 
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Walle...lor-New-900-/122852014383?txnId=1887693648002


----------



## Sophia

serenityneow said:


> This doesn’t look or feel right to me.  I appreciate your opinion.
> 
> Item: Celine large multifunction wallet
> Item No.: 122852014383
> Seller: gemtbay
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Walle...lor-New-900-/122852014383?txnId=1887693648002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917369
> View attachment 3917368
> View attachment 3917370
> View attachment 3917371
> View attachment 3917372



Fake!


----------



## shallotsoup

shallotsoup said:


> Hi, I received this bag today from ordering online on *******.com.au for about AUD 2700 which is quite a bit cheaper than the original and I have been trying to examine and compare it to the bags at the Celine store. Everything seems fine except the “CELINE MADE IN ITALY” Tag on the pocket and then serial number tag. The hardware also appears to have some subtle flaws (tiny black dots). Can you please authenticate it for me? I have 7 days to return it for a full refund.
> 
> View attachment 3916597
> View attachment 3916596
> View attachment 3916595
> View attachment 3916594
> View attachment 3916593
> View attachment 3916592



More photos:


----------



## caramelicecream

Grateful if someone could help me authenticate this please? Looking to purchase shortly, many many thanks!!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Vermillion
Listing Number: Listed on Carousell platform
Seller: bag-gal23
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/pre-owned-vermillion-celine-micro-luggage-tote-145741920/
Comments: Additional pictures of bag tag w serial number attached.


----------



## ellyaaisyah

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Celine Luggage Micro in Black
Listing Number: 5012627
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-5012627.shtml

Thank you very much


----------



## a__bear

Hi, hope everyone is having a good end of the year. I'm really interested in this bag, can someone please authenticate it?

Item: Celine Box Bag Medium Black BNWT
Listing Number:  263410436809
Seller: jetveritech
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box...436809?hash=item3d547c4ac9:g:aM4AAOSwc2FaRrC0

Comments: Please let me know if you need me to ask any questions from the seller or request more photos. 

Thank you!


----------



## lilchubcake

Item: CELINE BOX RED CALFSKIN LEATHER CLASSIC SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: nil
Seller: S H O P U N D E R
Link: https://*********.com/women/handbags/celine-box-red-calfskin-leather-classic-shoulder-bag.html
Comments: they said the bags are new and authentic though the hardware doesn't look new to me. and the word PARIS on the logo looks a bit off. They also have the black and brown available.
Thanks in advance.

* Sorry i'm new to the forum and not sure why the link is showing the website with asterisk


----------



## skeees

Item: Celine Mini Luggage, Black Drummed Leather, Silver Hardware NWT 100% authentic
Listing Number: 222741298980
Seller: luxebaglady
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222741298980
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## asherzoby

Hi ladies 
Happy new year! Found this beauty going for a nice price and need your expert advice. 

Item: Tri colour Celine Trapeze in medium (
2012)
Listing number: none
Seller: capricorn07
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/146037528
Comments: I have been looking for a trapeze and this seems so good condition! Hope you guys can help me out. She say it’s smooth leather but I think it’s not?


----------



## flora212

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


hello! I'm new to the forum and trying to figure out how to post a question :/ please help


----------



## Elliespurse

flora212 said:


> hello! I'm new to the forum and trying to figure out how to post a question :/ please help


Hello and welcome, just post your question in the reply box here below. Add this info,
*Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:*

Good luck.


----------



## flora212

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## flora212

I'm interested in buying a bag of a fb buy/sell group so not sure how the listing would work, but here are the photos: 
*Item: Celine Mini
Listing number: ?
Seller: FB
Link:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Comments:*


----------



## MissXio

*Hello everyone and Happy New Year.
This is my first time buying a Celine and don't know how to tell if its fake or not.  Also, the listing says they do NOT know if its authentic or not.  I have an offer in with the seller, but before paying all the money I am about to, I'd like to know if its fake.  However, I have very limited time.   
Item: Celine Red Leather Box Cross Body Shoulder Bag
Listing number:  ??? Don't know where that is located. Maybe because the auction ended.
Seller:  zmaxl (6818 )
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Red...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:  Auction Ended but I am going to be paying for this at as I have a second chance to own this item.  Can someone please look into this as soon as possible pleaaaaaase?  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. *
*

*


----------



## angelbunny1623

Hi everyone,
I bought this Cabas Phantom tote on eBay last week on an impulse. 
The seller had 100% feedback and it was an easy transaction. However I’m not really familiar with Céline and according to the listing, the seller bought it from another eBayer but wanted to sell it because it was too small for her liking. She listed it as authentic but I want to be certain. I tried to get a clear picture, but the serial code is hard to see. It reads  “F-GC-0141”.


----------



## Sophia

angelbunny1623 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this Cabas Phantom tote on eBay last week on an impulse.
> The seller had 100% feedback and it was an easy transaction. However I’m not really familiar with Céline and according to the listing, the seller bought it from another eBayer but wanted to sell it because it was too small for her liking. She listed it as authentic but I want to be certain. I tried to get a clear picture, but the serial code is hard to see. It reads  “F-GC-0141”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922945
> View attachment 3922946
> 
> View attachment 3922935
> View attachment 3922937
> View attachment 3922938
> View attachment 3922939
> View attachment 3922941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922931
> View attachment 3922932
> View attachment 3922933



Hello dear!

Hmm, the font on logo on the inside pocket looks a bit off, but I can't tell if it is due to the grain of the leather. You can DM me more pictures and I can authenticate it for you for sure! 

I need to see close up pictures of the gold logo on the front panel. Can you also take pictures of the handles for me?


----------



## angelbunny1623

More photos of the bag in question:


----------



## Sophia

angelbunny1623 said:


> More photos of the bag in question:
> 
> View attachment 3922948
> View attachment 3922949
> View attachment 3922950
> View attachment 3922951
> View attachment 3922952
> View attachment 3922953
> View attachment 3922955
> View attachment 3922956
> 
> View attachment 3922957
> View attachment 3922959



Ah, I'm so sorry, but this bag is most definitely counterfeit. Do inform eBay and the seller immediately!


----------



## angelbunny1623

Hi Sophia,
Thank you for a speedy response. Is this photo more clear?


----------



## Sophia

angelbunny1623 said:


> View attachment 3922963
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> Thank you for a speedy response. Is this photo more clear?



Of course! You should let eBay know immediately that the bag you received is counterfeit. Show us pictures on here next time before you purchase! I'm sorry you have to deal with this hassle now!


----------



## angelbunny1623

Sophia said:


> Ah, I'm so sorry, but this bag is most definitely counterfeit. Do inform eBay and the seller immediately!



Thank you for your help. I will certainly contact my seller tomorrow. Disappointing because I love the silhouette of the Cabas Phantom, but I’m sure I’ll come across an authentic one soon [emoji4]


----------



## MissXio

Good afternoon,
This listing has ended but I have an offer set up.  The listing states that they can not guarantee that the bag is Authentic. 
Can someone please let me know if this is a Fake Celine Box Bag?  I don't want to waste all that money on a Fake.
*
I*tem: Celine Red Leather Box Cross Body Shoulder Bag
Listing number: ??? Don't know where that is located. Maybe because the auction ended.
Seller: zmaxl (6818 )
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Red-Leather-Box-Cross-Body-Shoulder-Bag/391950275062?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## zeronohiya

Item: Celine Nano
Seller: realtysten1980
Listing No: 263386473051
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-NANO-Khaki-Leather-Cross-Body-Luggage-Tote-Bag/263386473051?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Comments: Seller has 2 other's for sale. Happy New Year and Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

zeronohiya said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Seller: realtysten1980
> Listing No: 263386473051
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-NANO-Khaki-Leather-Cross-Body-Luggage-Tote-Bag/263386473051?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: Seller has 2 other's for sale. Happy New Year and Thank you!



Everything looks authentic except for the leather. I can't tell if it is because there is a grain over the photo. Can you ask the seller for clear pictures of the leather on the bag? Thanks!


----------



## zeronohiya

Sophia said:


> Everything looks authentic except for the leather. I can't tell if it is because there is a grain over the photo. Can you ask the seller for clear pictures of the leather on the bag? Thanks!


Thank you! I will ask


----------



## MissXio

MissXio said:


> Good afternoon,
> This listing has ended but I have an offer set up.  The listing states that they can not guarantee that the bag is Authentic.
> Can someone please let me know if this is a Fake Celine Box Bag?  I don't want to waste all that money on a Fake.
> *
> I*tem: Celine Red Leather Box Cross Body Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: ??? Don't know where that is located. Maybe because the auction ended.
> Seller: zmaxl (6818 )
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Red-Leather-Box-Cross-Body-Shoulder-Bag/391950275062?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> View attachment 3923382



So..., Am I posting this wrong or something?!?!? The only thing I don't have here is the listing number due to it no longer being posted.  Its definitely not my first time posting on this site since i've been a member.  Just let me know if i'm doing something wrong to correct.


----------



## Sophia

MissXio said:


> So..., Am I posting this wrong or something?!?!? The only thing I don't have here is the listing number due to it no longer being posted.  Its definitely not my first time posting on this site since i've been a member.  Just let me know if i'm doing something wrong to correct.



Usually when the seller advertises that they cannot guarantee authenticity, it means the bag is counterfeit. I took a look at the photos on the listing and the bag is a replica. The font on the logo is a dead give away. I'm sorry!


----------



## nina_alexa

Hello everyone!

I've been interested in purchasing a CÉLINE Nano Luggage in red, and spotted one on an ebay auction, but am a bit skeptical. Would greatly appreciate the help authenticating before making any bids. Thanks so much! 

*Item:* CÉLINE Nano Luggage
*Listing #: *192418496137
*Seller: *bryaarmijo7
*Link:* _https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649_
*Comments: *The seller also has one other Nano Luggage in black, and another in grey.


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you! 

Item: Nano luggage shoulder bag in red smooth calfskin 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Bella vita Moda 
Link: http://www.bellavitamoda.com/products/celine-nano-luggage-shoulder-bag-in-red-smooth-calfskin.html


----------



## Trancaru

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Celine Black T-Shirt for A$30 https://au.carousell.com/p/50220106


----------



## yunnieling

can someone authenticate this bag for me?


to23931 said:


> Hello there,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine box medium for my lovely wife ? thank you very much for your great help
> Item: Celine Box Medium
> Listing Number:
> Seller: machi24
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...123573?hash=item466f4e7575:g:T0AAAOSwY~lZ~wFn
> Comments: the serial number is W CE 2187


----------



## yunnieling

Hello there,
Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine box medium ? thank you very much for your great help
Item: Celine Box Medium
Listing Number: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 123573
Seller: machi24
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NEW-CELINE-RED-BOX-BAG-MEDIUM-Calfskin/302515123573?hash=item466f4e7575:g:T0AAAOSwY~lZ~wFn
Comments: the serial number is W CE 2187


----------



## Strawberry9486

Hi All! 
Can someone help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag? Purchased from TheRealReal; who claims everything they sell is authentic, but I just want a second opinion! 
Item : 2012 Celine Medium Trapeze Bag 
Listing : N/A 
Link : https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-340
Seller : TheRealReal
Serial Number : W MP 0172

Thank you so much!!


----------



## MonkeyDeLuffy

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Leather Red Bag
Listing Number: 282773401759
Seller: ILDIOGRECO
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282773401759?ul_noapp=true
Comments: I have asked for more pictures about series code, zipper, and metalware
Please help authenticate this for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sophia

MonkeyDeLuffy said:


> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Leather Red Bag
> Listing Number: 282773401759
> Seller: ILDIOGRECO
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282773401759?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: I have asked for more pictures about series code, zipper, and metalware
> Please help authenticate this for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928565
> View attachment 3928566
> View attachment 3928567
> View attachment 3928568
> View attachment 3928569
> View attachment 3928570
> View attachment 3928571
> View attachment 3928572



Although the bag appears to be authentic, there is no mention of the bag being authentic anywhere in the listing. This is always a bit of a red flag.


----------



## MonkeyDeLuffy

Sophia said:


> Although the bag appears to be authentic, there is no mention of the bag being authentic anywhere in the listing. This is always a bit of a red flag.


Thanks very much for this tip! I totally missed that part! Would keyword 'authentic'  exchanged in the ebay messages help boost confidence a bit? Or shall I ask the seller to add that keyword to the listing?


----------



## Evabranti Claessens

Hello,
I just bought my first Celine. It’s  a vintage Celine and I would like to have it authenticate. Since I bought it on garage sale, I don’t have the online link.
But I made some pictures of the bag. it has serial number as well.
Can somebody please help me to authenticate this bag?
Thanks a lot !


----------



## MonkeyDeLuffy

Item: Celine Box Red Calfskin Leather Classic Shoulder Bag Authentic NWT retail $4.4k
Listing Number: 152795431717
Seller: nars503
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152795431717?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Thanks for your help. I have taken Sophia's advice and did some search again.
Please help authenticate this for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MonkeyDeLuffy

Item: NIB Authentic Medium Red Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 263373869077
Seller: duan2jingjing
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263373869077?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Thanks for your help. I have taken Sophia's advice and did some search again.
Please help authenticate this for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## santalie

Hi
Can you please authenticate this?

Item: Celine Luggage Phanthom
Listing Number: 272952587956
Seller: jenni851
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272952587956
Comments:


----------



## KimT2129

Hi there! Long time TPF member, first time poster! Can someone please authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag?

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Grained Calfskin
Listing Number: 322961880997
Seller: pigblack
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-MIN...880997?hash=item4b320737a5:g:K20AAOSw301aUnTz
Comments: N/A

Thank you!


----------



## ali1290

Hello, 

Can you please help to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!! 

Item: *Celine Tri-Fold Clutch on Chain Smooth Leather*
Listing Number:172988014390
Seller:hollowaycomputing 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1729880143...I172988014390.N101.S1.R1.TR4&autorefresh=true
Comments:


----------



## unoma

ali1290 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item: *Celine Tri-Fold Clutch on Chain Smooth Leather*
> Listing Number:172988014390
> Seller:hollowaycomputing
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172988014390?_trksid=p2380057.m570.l6345&_trkparms=gh1g=I172988014390.N101.S1.R1.TR4&autorefresh=true
> Comments:


Ask for imprint on the zipper head and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

KimT2129 said:


> Hi there! Long time TPF member, first time poster! Can someone please authenticate this Celine Mini Belt Bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Grained Calfskin
> Listing Number: 322961880997
> Seller: pigblack
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-MIN...880997?hash=item4b320737a5:g:K20AAOSw301aUnTz
> Comments: N/A
> 
> Thank you!


ASK FOR ZIPPER MARKING


----------



## unoma

santalie said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Phanthom
> Listing Number: 272952587956
> Seller: jenni851
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272952587956
> Comments:


Fake


----------



## unoma

MonkeyDeLuffy said:


> Item: NIB Authentic Medium Red Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 263373869077
> Seller: duan2jingjing
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263373869077?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Thanks for your help. I have taken Sophia's advice and did some search again.
> Please help authenticate this for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928935
> View attachment 3928936
> View attachment 3928937
> View attachment 3928938
> View attachment 3928939
> View attachment 3928940


 Ask for serial number , zipper marking and under the clasp


----------



## unoma

Strawberry9486 said:


> Hi All!
> Can someone help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag? Purchased from TheRealReal; who claims everything they sell is authentic, but I just want a second opinion!
> Item : 2012 Celine Medium Trapeze Bag
> Listing : N/A
> Link : https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-340
> Seller : TheRealReal
> Serial Number : W MP 0172
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> View attachment 3927514
> View attachment 3927515
> View attachment 3927516
> View attachment 3927517
> View attachment 3927518
> View attachment 3927519
> View attachment 3927521
> View attachment 3927522
> View attachment 3927523
> View attachment 3927524


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you!
> 
> Item: Nano luggage shoulder bag in red smooth calfskin
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Bella vita Moda
> Link: http://www.bellavitamoda.com/products/celine-nano-luggage-shoulder-bag-in-red-smooth-calfskin.html


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

nina_alexa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been interested in purchasing a CÉLINE Nano Luggage in red, and spotted one on an ebay auction, but am a bit skeptical. Would greatly appreciate the help authenticating before making any bids. Thanks so much!
> 
> *Item:* CÉLINE Nano Luggage
> *Listing #: *192418496137
> *Seller: *bryaarmijo7
> *Link:* _https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-luggage-Calf-leather-mini-bag-Red/192418496137?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649_
> *Comments: *The seller also has one other Nano Luggage in black, and another in grey.


Auction has been removed.


----------



## unoma

a__bear said:


> Hi, hope everyone is having a good end of the year. I'm really interested in this bag, can someone please authenticate it?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag Medium Black BNWT
> Listing Number:  263410436809
> Seller: jetveritech
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box...436809?hash=item3d547c4ac9:g:aM4AAOSwc2FaRrC0
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if you need me to ask any questions from the seller or request more photos.
> 
> Thank you!


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

ellyaaisyah said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Micro in Black
> Listing Number: 5012627
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-5012627.shtml
> 
> Thank you very much


serial number, imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

caramelicecream said:


> Grateful if someone could help me authenticate this please? Looking to purchase shortly, many many thanks!!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Vermillion
> Listing Number: Listed on Carousell platform
> Seller: bag-gal23
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/pre-owned-vermillion-celine-micro-luggage-tote-145741920/
> Comments: Additional pictures of bag tag w serial number attached.
> 
> View attachment 3918448
> View attachment 3918449
> View attachment 3918451
> View attachment 3918453


Clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

shallotsoup said:


> Hi, I received this bag today from ordering online on *******.com.au for about AUD 2700 which is quite a bit cheaper than the original and I have been trying to examine and compare it to the bags at the Celine store. Everything seems fine except the “CELINE MADE IN ITALY” Tag on the pocket and then serial number tag. The hardware also appears to have some subtle flaws (tiny black dots). Can you please authenticate it for me? I have 7 days to return it for a full refund.
> 
> View attachment 3916597
> View attachment 3916596
> View attachment 3916595
> View attachment 3916594
> View attachment 3916593
> View attachment 3916592


Fake


----------



## unoma

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 3912383
> View attachment 3912384
> View attachment 3912385
> View attachment 3912386
> View attachment 3912387
> View attachment 3912388
> View attachment 3912389
> View attachment 3912383
> View attachment 3912384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators, could I have some advice on this bag, if there are no red flags I can buy it and post more detailed pictures, the price is too good and I would not want to miss it. Thanks in advance!
> Item name: Celine bag
> Seller: closetforall
> Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-1610017?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> Pictures:


Auth


----------



## unoma

felicity1009 said:


> Hi, I have already got my hands on the bag and I have attached additional photos of the bag.  And since the post is in French I have put the information down. Thank you very very much.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Calfskin black with gold-hardware
> 
> Listing Number: No
> 
> Seller: Kijiji individual seller from Canada
> 
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a...uf/1322089639?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Comments: The serial number is SMP-3186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914409
> View attachment 3914410
> View attachment 3914411
> View attachment 3914412
> View attachment 3914413
> View attachment 3914414
> View attachment 3914415
> View attachment 3914418
> View attachment 3914420


Fake


----------



## ninametzmacher

Hey! could you please help me authenticate this Celine luggage nano?
Thank you very much & have a nice day 
Nina

Item: céline nano luggage/smooth leather black
Seller: wolf
listing number: 785037332
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## beibabe

Hi All!
Can someone help me authenticate this Celine Python Box Bag? Link from TheRealReal; who claims everything they sell is authentic, but I really need your expertise for a second opinion!
Item : Celine Python Box Bag
Listing : CLE55974
Link : https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-medium-python-box-bag-14 
Seller : TheRealReal
Serial Number : 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## french affair

ninametzmacher said:


> Hey! could you please help me authenticate this Celine luggage nano?
> Thank you very much & have a nice day
> Nina
> 
> Item: céline nano luggage/smooth leather black
> Seller: wolf
> listing number: 785037332
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios



Hi Nina, I think you used a wrong link, it shows a mini luggage in souris, not a nano.


----------



## ninametzmacher

ninametzmacher said:


> Hey! could you please help me authenticate this Celine luggage nano?
> Thank you very much & have a nice day
> Nina
> 
> Item: céline nano luggage/smooth leather black
> Seller: wolf
> listing number: 785037332
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## ninametzmacher

french affair said:


> Hi Nina, I think you used a wrong link, it shows a mini luggage in souris, not a nano.


I am so sorry for this mistake! I changed it!


----------



## vivi1989

Dear authenticators,

Is it possible to help me to authenticate this celine? 
Item: Celine medium classic goatskin 
style number: 164173AAE, color: 01BC
Serial Number: S.CE.4168
Zipper mark: 1


----------



## ka.gonenc

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you very much!


----------



## beibabe

Hi All again!
Can someone please help me authenticate this calfskin medium Box Bag? Link from Fashionphile; who claims everything they sell is authentic, but I really need your expertise for a second opinion!
Item : Celine calfskin medium Box Bag
Listing : F-LA-0186
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-220428
Seller : Fashionphile
Serial Number : 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## yunnieling

could someone help me to authenticate this Celine box please?


yunnieling said:


> Hello there,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine box medium ? thank you very much for your great help
> Item: Celine Box Medium
> Listing Number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926704
> View attachment 3926705
> View attachment 3926706
> View attachment 3926707
> View attachment 3926708
> View attachment 3926709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123573
> Seller: machi24
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NEW-CELINE-RED-BOX-BAG-MEDIUM-Calfskin/302515123573?hash=item466f4e7575:g:T0AAAOSwY~lZ~wFn
> Comments: the serial number is W CE 2187


----------



## dkims

Please help me authenticate this Celine Trotteur Crossbody Bag Calfskin Small:












Item: Celine Trotteur Crossbody Bag Calfskin Small
Authentication Code: S-LA-5115
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...otteur-crossbody-bag-calfskin-small7835022369
Comments: I would like to purchase this Celine Trotteur bag from Trendlee, I would love your opinion before I purchase. Thank you!


----------



## Jadpe

Item: Celine trio small
Authentication code: U-GA-0195
Seller: The Next Closet/GOSKA JURKIEWICZ
Link: https://thenextcloset.com/schoudertassen/celine/schoudertas-2116351b-0941-4c5f-805c-395daec31ae6
Comments: I've never seen this type of leather. It doesn't look like lambskin or goatskin/liege and the suede lining seems off to me. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


----------



## Pla1nSc0ne

Hello bag experts,
Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine Medium Luggage Tote?
Thank you very much for your great help!

Item: *Celine Ladies Designer Black Leather & Suede Luggage Tote Handbag Bag w/origTags* 
Listing Number: 132469145846 
Seller: classictownandcountryireland
Link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: zipper maker is Lampo.


----------



## Pla1nSc0ne

Hello again,
Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage?
Thank you very much for your great help!

Item: 100% Authentic CÉLINE Envelope Mini Luggage Bag - Calfskin - Wine / Burgundy
Listing Number: 192428869953
Seller: algk3012
Link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...749.l2649&clk_rvr_id=1418408938719&rmvSB=true

Thank you for your great help!


----------



## Lili20

Can you authenticate this Céline, please. 

Item: Céline CL 41098 Fu5 Black Havana Brown Gradient Lens 
Listing Number: 253364027214
Seller: itemsandstuff (8453)
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-Sunglasses-CL-41098-F-S-Small-Cathrine-Black-Tortoise-Havana-FU5-Z3-/253364027214

Thank you


----------



## martinaa

Hi,
I´m new to Celiné, can You help me with an Ebay find, please:
Item: *CELINE 2700$ Authentic New Nano Luggage In Pearl Blue Drummed Calfskin*
Listing No.: 112756154026
Seller: boombayeh
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-2700...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank You


----------



## Smoothop

Jadpe said:


> Item: Celine trio small
> Authentication code: U-GA-0195
> Seller: The Next Closet/GOSKA JURKIEWICZ
> Link: https://thenextcloset.com/schoudertassen/celine/schoudertas-2116351b-0941-4c5f-805c-395daec31ae6
> Comments: I've never seen this type of leather. It doesn't look like lambskin or goatskin/liege and the suede lining seems off to me. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


That is definitely  a goatskin grain.


----------



## electric max

hi! im new to this! can you help me authenticate this bag 

Item: AUTH CELINE TRIO BLUE ZIPPED POUCH GOLD HW SHOULDER CROSSBODY BAG CLUTCH NEW
Listing Number: 152405838195
Seller: melouie328
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-TRIO-BLUE-ZIPPED-POUCH-GOLD-HW-SHOULDER-CROSSBODY-BAG-CLUTCH-NEW/152405838195?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Comments: first of all the picture features a cobalt trio and does not look like the muted bag i received, when i questioned her that maybe i received the wrong bag she was very rude and said i was thinking too much and she only has one bag and did nothing wrong and it was the lighting i had it in. (im a photographer so i find it unlikely that i could ever have a light where the bag would look that cobalt) secondly, the inside number is s-ga-4125 and i read that sometimes s-ga are fakes? the zipper has a faded 1/I on it but the it seems to have a seam on the zipper which seems cheap. the bag's leather is very nice other than her initial reaction which caused me to look further, i would have been satisfied but i paid for a real one!


----------



## lovep

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this Celine medium box bag?

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag Cross-body Red
Listing Number: 263428339093
Seller: williasatte0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Cross-body-Red-/263428339093?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Yteq6LwoROa876rmSaBEqrphQ5U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!!!


----------



## Nezgrand

Thanks in advance for your help!

Item: *Celine Nano Luggage Tote*
Listing Number: 
263339292727
Seller: jules62688 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

comments: claims it was sold at NM sans strap (huh?) and it looks a little slouchy to me, like the materials are questionable.  i am not an expert.  thanks again


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate the bag I bought on ebay but have not yet received and now upon checking photos in details I suspect its counterfeit. I am so desperate right now. Thank you very much for your help.

Item:  Celine Trapeze bag
Listing Number: 112733241059
Seller: tallulah-may 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Cel...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Sophia

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate the bag I bought on ebay but have not yet received and now upon checking photos in details I suspect its counterfeit. I am so desperate right now. Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Item:  Celine Trapeze bag
> Listing Number: 112733241059
> Seller: tallulah-may
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Celine-Trapeze-Bag-Navy-Suede-Taupe-made-in-Italy/112733241059?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 3940398
> View attachment 3940400
> View attachment 3940410
> View attachment 3940411
> View attachment 3940412
> View attachment 3940413
> View attachment 3940414
> View attachment 3940415
> View attachment 3940416
> View attachment 3940417



Fake


----------



## beibabbbbbbbbe

Hi all, please help with authenticating this bag. Just bought it from a website and really need a second opinion since I am in Canada and need to decide whether keep or return it.... Please help! Much appreciated!


----------



## nikkich

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much, I am very grateful


----------



## Strawberry9486

unoma said:


> Zipper marking


Hi Unoma, 
There's a very tiny 1 on the zipper. Tried to get it as best as I could. Thanks!


----------



## riku.sch7

Can someone please authenticate this listing? I know it has ended but I'm having doubts.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...Hre7C%2B%2FBR015A7zRc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Sophia

beibabbbbbbbbe said:


> Hi all, please help with authenticating this bag. Just bought it from a website and really need a second opinion since I am in Canada and need to decide whether keep or return it.... Please help! Much appreciated!
> View attachment 3940849
> View attachment 3940851
> View attachment 3940856
> View attachment 3940859



The leather looks off. Can you send more pictures?


----------



## skeees

Hi - would anyone be able to help with the below? It is still available from the seller even though the listing is ended



skeees said:


> Item: Celine Mini Luggage, Black Drummed Leather, Silver Hardware NWT 100% authentic
> Listing Number: 222741298980
> Seller: luxebaglady
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222741298980
> Comments: Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921456
> View attachment 3921457
> View attachment 3921458
> View attachment 3921459
> View attachment 3921460
> View attachment 3921461
> View attachment 3921462
> View attachment 3921463
> View attachment 3921464


----------



## r1n78

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Tri Color Leather Handbag Crossbody
Listing Number: 112757625132
Seller: lamarcha_goods
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...625132?hash=item1a40e0d12c:g:IZQAAOSwW9RaXWPS
Comments: Please help authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## sherlyntam

Hi,

Can anyone please help to authentic this celine bag please?
Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG IN GRAINED CALFSKIN 
Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/dov-gill?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...612368?hash=item2ccdff2890:g:~m8AAOSwYNxaWed9


----------



## fyttine

Item: Medium Red Celine Box Bag
Listing Number:  263373869077
Seller:  duan2jingjing
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Authen...869077?hash=item3d524e5015:g:T6kAAOSw5dlaKcEw
Comments:  Please authenticate this bag


----------



## yunnieling

Can someone please authenticate this celine box for me? I've been getting mixed evaluation results from different authentication website.
Serial number: W-CE-2187
Zipper marking:'I'


----------



## Johanne.g

Hello 

I need help with an authentication please:

Item: Céline Nano Luggage (Black Pebbled Leather)

Listing Number: N/A
Seller: LoveThatBag (based in Montreal)
Link: N/A

Comments: No link possible for the purse as I have purchased it already. LoveThatBag is a trusted seller in Montreal, however it can happen that a really good fake might be put on consignment by someone. I have asked authentication by ***************** and they have said the bag is fake. However, on every single detail I analyse, I feel like it looks like the real thing. I would really appreciate a second opinion before returning this baby .

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mac_g

Hello, I started looking on eBay and found a black Celine Nano but am really questioning bidding. I asked for more photos but if possible, I’d appreciate advice on athentication. THANK YOU!!
*Item:* CÉLINE Nano Luggage Black
*Listing/ item #: *273036714488
*Seller: *lashundmari_0
*Link:* https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...d=162865712147&_trksid=p2056116.c100890.m2460
*Comments: *The seller also has other Nano Luggage, including a tricolor that I love, that popped up and that made me question things even more.


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you.

Item: CELINE Micro Shopper Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number: 232638657737
Seller: zvaba_luxury
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-M...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## ali1290

Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much! Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.
Item: navy black medium frame bag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: poshmark
Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/YYmCq1hg0J
Comments: bought the bag thinking it would be safe because of poshmark authentication services, however read many reviews that they are not to be trusted, so I want to confirm it is. If it is fake please explain why so I can state a case with poshmark. Thank you so much!!


----------



## ali1290

ali1290 said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much! Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.
> Item: navy black medium frame bag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: poshmark
> Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/YYmCq1hg0J
> Comments: bought the bag thinking it would be safe because of poshmark authentication services, however read many reviews that they are not to be trusted, so I want to confirm it is. If it is fake please explain why so I can state a case with poshmark. Thank you so much!!


----------



## zaina

Hi there,

Can somebody please help me authenticate this Celine Mini Belt bag? Thank you!!

Item: Celine Mini Belt bag in grained calfskin
Listing Number: 192437566520
Seller: Iopic 91
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-GRAINED-CALFSKIN-GREY/192437566520
Comments: Super hesitant to buy off Ebay, pls help. Have attached pics that the seller has provided also.


----------



## kbcrew

Hi! Can you please help authenticate this bag? I will also attach additional pictures. Also the bag does have serial #s inside the zipper pocket, but it’s nearly impossible to picture. Hope this is ok? 
Item: Celine Goatskin Medium Box Bag
Listing number: 223339
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-goatskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-223339








Thank you!!!


----------



## heyveryvera

Hello,
Could you please authenticate my Celine trio bag?

Item: CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Amuze.com
Link: NA (link has been deleted)
Comments: I purchased this bag from Amuze known to sell 100% authentic items but found out they don't have authentication system and do sell fake items. If anyone could authenticate this for me, it will be very helpful whether I keep the item or ask for a refund. Thank you very much!


----------



## Tina.T

Hello, im looking to get this bag authenticated. Thank you

Item: Celine logos macadam pattern shoulder bag PVC leather

Listing number: 282814732773

Seller: boom2hanten

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE-...-PVC-Leather-Brown-Italy-06EA165/282814732773

Comments: link to photos

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...2&pm=1&ds=0&t=1476163067000&ver=0&cspheader=1


----------



## Leewei

Hi, 

I would really appreciate if you could please help me authenticate this celine nano bag please.



	

		
			
		

		
	
=
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
full]3948159[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	


















Thank you so much.


----------



## ali1290

ali1290 said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much! Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.
> Item: navy black medium frame bag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: poshmark
> Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/YYmCq1hg0J
> Comments: bought the bag thinking it would be safe because of poshmark authentication services, however read many reviews that they are not to be trusted, so I want to confirm it is. If it is fake please explain why so I can state a case with poshmark. Thank you so much!!



I’ve added clearer photos, Sorry please disregard first set of photos. Thank you so much !!


----------



## ali1290

ali1290 said:


> I’ve added clearer photos, Sorry please disregard first set of photos. Thank you so much !!
> View attachment 3948405
> View attachment 3948406
> View attachment 3948407
> View attachment 3948408
> View attachment 3948409
> View attachment 3948410
> View attachment 3948411
> View attachment 3948412
> View attachment 3948413
> View attachment 3948414


Part 2/2 photos


----------



## lalaland!!!

Hello,
I was wondering if you kindly help with authenticating the following.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote, Worn 2x-Basically New, Tricolor-Black Red Grey
Listing Number:  162859281628
Seller: jessicachlee24
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...5eb2b6cdc:g:Fv8AAOSwZoZaZP0j&autorefresh=true
Comments: I am considering this bag but am not expert in Celine. Last picture in the listing shows a date code embossed on the interior wall inside the pocket. I thought there must be a leather tag inside that contains that. Did they change this for their newer bags?  Is the location of this code stamp correct please?
Thank you so much in advance for your help.


----------



## ayalaliel

Hi!

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I'm nervous since it's final sale. Thank you so much in advance.

Item: Black Drummed Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number: I can't find this anywhere
Seller: Snobswap
Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/celine/totesbriefcases/celine-black-drummed-leather-nano-luggage-tote-bag0


Thank you!!!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mac_g

Hello, I need help. PLEASE. I already purchased and there is 14 days to return if not 100% authentic. I wish I knew more about Celines. It feels a bit light but I may just be paranoid. I couldn’t take a good pic of front zipper, I believe it had a 5. 

Item: Celine Nano tricolor (tawny)
Listing: 273039725700 
Seller: lashundmari_0
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...olor/273039725700?NAV=HOME#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: the return option made me feel secure but I am just not sure. After my purchase the seller immediately posted a couple more Celine nano bags.


----------



## Mac_g

Sorry here are the rest of the photos. Thanks again!!


----------



## unoma

Mac_g said:


> Sorry here are the rest of the photos. Thanks again!!
> View attachment 3949621
> View attachment 3949622
> View attachment 3949623
> View attachment 3949624
> View attachment 3949625
> View attachment 3949626
> View attachment 3949627
> View attachment 3949628
> View attachment 3949629
> View attachment 3949630


Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

ayalaliel said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I'm nervous since it's final sale. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Black Drummed Leather Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: I can't find this anywhere
> Seller: Snobswap
> Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/celine/totesbriefcases/celine-black-drummed-leather-nano-luggage-tote-bag0
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

lalaland!!! said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if you kindly help with authenticating the following.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote, Worn 2x-Basically New, Tricolor-Black Red Grey
> Listing Number:  162859281628
> Seller: jessicachlee24
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...5eb2b6cdc:g:Fv8AAOSwZoZaZP0j&autorefresh=true
> Comments: I am considering this bag but am not expert in Celine. Last picture in the listing shows a date code embossed on the interior wall inside the pocket. I thought there must be a leather tag inside that contains that. Did they change this for their newer bags?  Is the location of this code stamp correct please?
> Thank you so much in advance for your help.


Yes, the location of the data code is correct. Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

Leewei said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could please help me authenticate this celine nano bag please.
> 
> View attachment 3948159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full]3948159[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948160
> View attachment 3948161
> View attachment 3948162
> View attachment 3948163
> View attachment 3948164
> View attachment 3948165
> View attachment 3948166
> View attachment 3948169
> View attachment 3948170
> 
> View attachment 3948197
> 
> View attachment 3948201
> 
> View attachment 3948209
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


Fake


----------



## unoma

Tina.T said:


> Hello, im looking to get this bag authenticated. Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine logos macadam pattern shoulder bag PVC leather
> 
> Listing number: 282814732773
> 
> Seller: boom2hanten
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE-...-PVC-Leather-Brown-Italy-06EA165/282814732773
> 
> Comments: link to photos
> 
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...2&pm=1&ds=0&t=1476163067000&ver=0&cspheader=1


Auth


----------



## unoma

heyveryvera said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate my Celine trio bag?
> 
> Item: CELINE Lambskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Amuze.com
> Link: NA (link has been deleted)
> Comments: I purchased this bag from Amuze known to sell 100% authentic items but found out they don't have authentication system and do sell fake items. If anyone could authenticate this for me, it will be very helpful whether I keep the item or ask for a refund. Thank you very much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Item: CELINE Micro Shopper Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 232638657737
> Seller: zvaba_luxury
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Micro-Shopper-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Drummed-Calfskin-Leather/232638657737?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Fake Micro


----------



## unoma

ali1290 said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much! Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.
> Item: navy black medium frame bag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: poshmark
> Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/YYmCq1hg0J
> Comments: bought the bag thinking it would be safe because of poshmark authentication services, however read many reviews that they are not to be trusted, so I want to confirm it is. If it is fake please explain why so I can state a case with poshmark. Thank you so much!!


Fake


----------



## unoma

Mac_g said:


> Hello, I started looking on eBay and found a black Celine Nano but am really questioning bidding. I asked for more photos but if possible, I’d appreciate advice on athentication. THANK YOU!!
> *Item:* CÉLINE Nano Luggage Black
> *Listing/ item #: *273036714488
> *Seller: *lashundmari_0
> *Link:* https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Luggage-Bag-Nano-Model-In-Black-Calf/273036714488?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20171010182013&meid=8711f6530231422380828e8aed45bf71&pid=100890&rk=10&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=162865712147&_trksid=p2056116.c100890.m2460
> *Comments: *The seller also has other Nano Luggage, including a tricolor that I love, that popped up and that made me question things even more.


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Johanne.g said:


> Hello
> 
> I need help with an authentication please:
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Luggage (Black Pebbled Leather)
> 
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: LoveThatBag (based in Montreal)
> Link: N/A
> 
> Comments: No link possible for the purse as I have purchased it already. LoveThatBag is a trusted seller in Montreal, however it can happen that a really good fake might be put on consignment by someone. I have asked authentication by ***************** and they have said the bag is fake. However, on every single detail I analyse, I feel like it looks like the real thing. I would really appreciate a second opinion before returning this baby .
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Nano is a FAKE


----------



## Mac_g

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Thank you. Returned! 
BTW this is all so discouraging, And disappointing that Ebay allows it. Thanks again.


----------



## unoma

fyttine said:


> Item: Medium Red Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number:  263373869077
> Seller:  duan2jingjing
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Authen...869077?hash=item3d524e5015:g:T6kAAOSw5dlaKcEw
> Comments:  Please authenticate this bag


Serial number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

sherlyntam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please help to authentic this celine bag please?
> Item: CELINE MINI BELT BAG IN GRAINED CALFSKIN
> Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/dov-gill?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...612368?hash=item2ccdff2890:g:~m8AAOSwYNxaWed9


Ask for clear photos of all imprint , serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

r1n78 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Tri Color Leather Handbag Crossbody
> Listing Number: 112757625132
> Seller: lamarcha_goods
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...625132?hash=item1a40e0d12c:g:IZQAAOSwW9RaXWPS
> Comments: Please help authenticate. Thank you!


Nano is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

Mac_g said:


> Thank you. Returned!
> BTW this is all so discouraging, And disappointing that Ebay allows it. Thanks again.


Better luck next time


----------



## Leewei

unoma said:


> Fake



Thank you! [emoji17]


----------



## Johanne.g

unoma said:


> Nano is a FAKE


Thank you Unoma!


----------



## unoma

skeees said:


> Hi - would anyone be able to help with the below? It is still available from the seller even though the listing is ended


Auth


----------



## unoma

Johanne.g said:


> Thank you Unoma!


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

Leewei said:


> Thank you! [emoji17]


Better luck next time


----------



## unoma

riku.sch7 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this listing? I know it has ended but I'm having doubts.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-Arctic-Blue-women-039-s-mini-bag-small-/282816879389?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=UYB6GgZ0u7Hre7C%2B%2FBR015A7zRc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Item removed


----------



## ali1290

unoma said:


> Fake


Thank you!! Can you please explain why it’s fake so I can explain?


----------



## unoma

lovep said:


> View attachment 3939577
> View attachment 3939576
> View attachment 3939577
> View attachment 3939576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Celine medium box bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag Cross-body Red
> Listing Number: 263428339093
> Seller: williasatte0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Cross-body-Red-/263428339093?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Yteq6LwoROa876rmSaBEqrphQ5U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!!!


Clear photos of serial number and all imprint


----------



## unoma

ali1290 said:


> Thank you!! Can you please explain why it’s fake so I can explain?


You need to pay a third party authenticator to explain reasons why it is a Fake


----------



## unoma

electric max said:


> hi! im new to this! can you help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: AUTH CELINE TRIO BLUE ZIPPED POUCH GOLD HW SHOULDER CROSSBODY BAG CLUTCH NEW
> Listing Number: 152405838195
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-TRIO-BLUE-ZIPPED-POUCH-GOLD-HW-SHOULDER-CROSSBODY-BAG-CLUTCH-NEW/152405838195?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments: first of all the picture features a cobalt trio and does not look like the muted bag i received, when i questioned her that maybe i received the wrong bag she was very rude and said i was thinking too much and she only has one bag and did nothing wrong and it was the lighting i had it in. (im a photographer so i find it unlikely that i could ever have a light where the bag would look that cobalt) secondly, the inside number is s-ga-4125 and i read that sometimes s-ga are fakes? the zipper has a faded 1/I on it but the it seems to have a seam on the zipper which seems cheap. the bag's leather is very nice other than her initial reaction which caused me to look further, i would have been satisfied but i paid for a real one!


Auth


----------



## unoma

martinaa said:


> Hi,
> I´m new to Celiné, can You help me with an Ebay find, please:
> Item: *CELINE 2700$ Authentic New Nano Luggage In Pearl Blue Drummed Calfskin*
> Listing No.: 112756154026
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-2700-Authentic-New-Nano-Luggage-In-Pearl-Blue-Drummed-Calfskin/112756154026?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank You


Auth


----------



## unoma

Pla1nSc0ne said:


> Hello again,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage?
> Thank you very much for your great help!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic CÉLINE Envelope Mini Luggage Bag - Calfskin - Wine / Burgundy
> Listing Number: 192428869953
> Seller: algk3012
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...749.l2649&clk_rvr_id=1418408938719&rmvSB=true
> 
> Thank you for your great help!


Auth


----------



## ali1290

unoma said:


> You need to pay a third party authenticator to explain reasons why it is a Fake


Okay, so unfortunate that the bag is fake  . Thank you so much for all your help!!!


----------



## scook

Hi! Could someone please authenticate the following item? Thank you so much 

*Item*: Celine Nano Pebbled Black Leather Purse
*Listing Number*: 192441493185
*Seller*: gracieoconnell805
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...493185?hash=item2cce6826c1:g:7j4AAOSwWMhaW5K0


----------



## Claire Abigail

Can someone please authenticate this one? Thank you!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Mic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi, me again sorry. I just received an other pic of the serial number of the vintage bag. Here are the pics. Thank you for your time


----------



## Houdhoud

If you could also have a look at this one and help me authenticate it. Described as a vintage Céline Macadam purse. Thank you in advance


----------



## beckkyb

Could you please authenticate this belt bag? I cannot find the link on eBay now! But I took these pictures from the listing


----------



## prism

Please check this Vertical Cabas


----------



## Claire Abigail

Hello everyone!

Please help me authenticate this Nano, I’m very iffy because the interior tag has very rounded edges. I’ve also asked the seller for a photo of the serial number, will update!!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282802018544

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Houdhoud

Houdhoud said:


> Hi, me again sorry. I just received an other pic of the serial number of the vintage bag. Here are the pics. Thank you for your time


I just read the conditions so here is the link for the first bag:
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-CELINE-VINTAGE/362222059131?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Houdhoud

Houdhoud said:


> If you could also have a look at this one and help me authenticate it. Described as a vintage Céline Macadam purse. Thank you in advance



And here is the link for the second bag, hope it helps. Thank you 
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-CELINE-...m=263461792574&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## kbcrew

kbcrew said:


> Hi! Can you please help authenticate this bag? I will also attach additional pictures. Also the bag does have serial #s inside the zipper pocket, but it’s nearly impossible to picture. Hope this is ok?
> Item: Celine Goatskin Medium Box Bag
> Listing number: 223339
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-goatskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-223339
> 
> View attachment 3946865
> 
> View attachment 3946866
> 
> View attachment 3946867
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Kindly Bumping [emoji4] thank you!!


----------



## lien_and_bar

Hi-- this is my first post, can you please authenticate this Celine box bag for me. I really love this bag. Thanks! 

Item: BNWT Celine Box Bag Medium, Camel Brown
Ebay item number: 263458784203
Seller: jetveritech
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celin...784203?hash=item3d575e03cb:g:jlsAAOSwE95aTqAG


----------



## ayalaliel

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


Thank you so much. While I'm waiting on that info - would it be possible for you to tell if any of the below are authentic? I really want this bag!!

Item: Black Drummed Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 322895124762
Seller: EBay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Bla...124762?hash=item4b2e0c991a:g:oKAAAOSwLJ9aE7kM

Item: Black Drummed Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 112590605236
Seller: EBay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...605236?hash=item1a36ec4bb4:g:nGoAAOSwvApZ1WH0

Item: Black Drummed Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 162686386478
Seller: EBay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...386478?hash=item25e0dd412e:g:grcAAOSwQDdZyQlo

Thank you so so much!


----------



## Strawberry9486

Strawberry9486 said:


> Hi Unoma,
> There's a very tiny 1 on the zipper. Tried to get it as best as I could. Thanks!
> View attachment 3941132


Bumping thanks!!


----------



## lli03wm

Hi girls, could you please help me authenticate this Celine Flap Clasp bag? This is the latest Fall 2017 style. I really want this bag and hope to know that it's authentic. 

Item: Celine Flap Clasp (Burgundy)
Listing Number:  5169024
Seller:  vestiaire collective - AARON WEI HAO (Malaysia) 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...dy-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-5169024.shtml
Comments: I've already purchased it but just wanted to confirm that it's authentic. If not, I would go ahead and cancel the order. 

Thank you all for your help in advance!!!


----------



## tantris

Dear Unoma,
I kindly ask for your help in getting this bag authenticated! I'd like to give eBay another try, but I have a bad feeling about this bag

Item: Celine nano luggage
Listing number: 112787496192
Seller: luxurythings87-3
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...m=112787496192&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Thank you so much


----------



## tantris

tantris said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I kindly ask for your help in getting this bag authenticated! I'd like to give eBay another try, but I have a bad feeling about this bag
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing number: 112787496192
> Seller: luxurythings87-3
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Multicolour-Grained-Calfskin-Nubuck-Magneta-NEW/112787496192?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=31d86ed859184c90bc9fc21b1d9dd0d7&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=112787496192&itm=112787496192&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Thank you so much



Comments: Bad sign? I wanted to ask the seller for a picture of the serial number.....unfortunately I cannot contact him or her via eBay


----------



## Princess_Cinz

Princess_Cinz said:


> Item: Celine Micro Belt Leather Bag
> Listing Number:152811073530
> Seller: kk881454
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Micro-Belt-Leather-Bag-Authentic-or-money-back-/152811073530
> Comments: Hi, I was wanting to know if this Celine Micro Belt Leather Bag is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905556
> View attachment 3905557
> View attachment 3905558
> View attachment 3905559
> View attachment 3905560
> View attachment 3905561
> View attachment 3905562
> View attachment 3905563
> View attachment 3905564
> View attachment 3905565



Hi Unoma,

You still haven't authenticated my bag since 17/12/17 but yet reply to others.
Are you able to help or not?


----------



## Kzaj

Hi could you authenticate this Celine nano? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## meomuc

Hello! I just got a Celine box bag from Vestiaire Collective. Could you please kindly let me know if it's real or not?

Item: Celine Small Box Bag Black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: lucia
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-5111397.shtml

Here are the pictures. Hopefully i will have the answer soon. Because I live in Canada, so it will take some times to send back to them.

Thank you !!!


----------



## meomuc

Here are the pictures of the tag.


----------



## Amh5597

Hi! I just ordered this bag but would love to know if it is authentic because I can return it otherwise.

Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Black
Listing Number: can't find
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-226491
Comments:

Thank you so so much!


----------



## theblushingbunny

Hello! Have had a Celine Box Bag in Red on my wish list forever! Please help me in authenticating this bag 
Item: Celine Liégé Classic Box, Red
Listing Number: 273048206281
Seller: seebyrh
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/273048206281?ul_noapp=true
Comments: It looks authentic to me, and I've seen some in stores, but I think it's harder to tell via pictures as the quality of a Celine box really is visible in person. Thank you so much!! xoxo


----------



## cathybscloset

Hello! Would you please authenticate? Thank you in advance. 
Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: 162877947605
Seller: georgiahowell 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag/162877947605?hash=item25ec483ed5:g:xyMAAOSwY7taT3VL
Comments: I'm leaning towards no, but would appreciate any assistance from y'all! Thank you, again!


----------



## Brydzia19

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Brydzia19

Please can you kindly help me to edtablish if this is a genuine Phantom, its not an auction sale. Thank you


----------



## sophia83

Hello, 

Is anyone able to authenticate this Box Bag for me?  

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Ce...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Seller: danca2008

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Kareenn

Hi could you authenticate this cabas bag? Bought this from a friend and she lost all inclusions. Pics personally taken hence no link. Thank you!


----------



## Lara74

Item No: 132482209057
Seller: sarslw74
Link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132482209057?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Comments: Hi there, would you please be able to authenticate my Celine Phantom - I bought it from Celine in 2014 so I know it’s authentic but as I’m now selling it I would be most grateful for your confirmation so that I can reassure my Buyer. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Pla1nSc0ne

Pla1nSc0ne said:


> Hello bag experts,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine Medium Luggage Tote?
> Thank you very much for your great help!
> 
> Item: *Celine Ladies Designer Black Leather & Suede Luggage Tote Handbag Bag w/origTags*
> Listing Number: 132469145846
> Seller: classictownandcountryireland
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Ladies-Designer-Black-Leather-Suede-Luggage-Tote-Handbag-Bag-w-origTags/132469145846?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: zipper maker is Lampo.



Dear Bag Experts,
Can you kindly check my Celine luggage Medium please?


----------



## heyjude23

Celine Belt Bag 
Can you please help me authenticate? The shape look different to me...

Item: Black Celine Belt Bag
Item number:  222820657574
Seller: brandearauction
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...657574?hash=item33e12569a6:g:EuoAAOSwNchaBldF
Thanks!


----------



## Viktoria bermag

Real or Fake?  I have a facebook group buy-sell and we need understand if bag celine of one girl real or fake? Can you help me?


----------



## Detski54

Hi. Please help Authenticate this bag please. Thank you in advance. Sorry no link, Bag was Purchased from private seller. 

Item name: Celine luggage nano
Color: Vermillion












View attachment 3957794
View attachment 3957795
View attachment 3957797
View attachment 3957798
View attachment 3957799
View attachment 3957800
View attachment 3957803
View attachment 3957804


----------



## Hikitten

Hi. If you could please help with authenticity of this small trotteur. Thank you! 

Celine trotteur small 
Listing number: 302607708698
Seller: koolestkloset
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302607708698


----------



## denton

Can you please help with this Celine trapeze:

Purchased Feb 3rd at the Manhattan Vintage show, NYC.
Dealer: The Bargain District.


----------



## Emmajm

Hi, can you please help authenticate this Céline Nano Luggage? Thanks!
No serial number since it is a prototype


----------



## ca795

Hi ladies!

When you are able, I would greatly appreciate if you would authenticate the Celine small Trotteur below. Thank you so much! 

Item: NWT CELINE Amber Grained Calfskin Leather Small Trotteur Shoulder Handbag
Listing number: 232564384156
Seller: nymilan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE...384156?hash=item3625eae19c:g:kSAAAOSwhVxaDcPB


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Celine bag from ebay? Thank you for your help.

Item: CELINE Dark Red Tie Bag
Listing number: 112798239332
Seller: captain-pugwash
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Auth...239332?hash=item1a434c8a64:g:tB0AAOSwMEtaeMw2


----------



## Francine.mccauley

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-celin...m=162890462785&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## Saayreg

Hello! I just bought a bag from Tradesy : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-22869216/  Can you please, please authenticate it? Thank you so much!


----------



## Saayreg

Hello! I bought this bag from Tradesy, can you please authenticate it? In case I need to cancel or such. Thank you so much! 
Item: #: 22869216
Listing Number: 
Seller: Amelia B.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-shoulder-bag-brown-22869216/
Comments : This is all the information I have. I receive it next week, but since this is my first time buying online, I'm pretty scared. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MeganGawrysiak

Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote 
Listing Number:272908224566
Seller:*********
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/C-line-Micro...skin/272908224566?_mwBanner=1&epid=1175945103
Comments

Received the bag today, not the same numbers VERY concerned


----------



## Saayreg

MeganGawrysiak said:


> View attachment 3961240
> View attachment 3961241
> View attachment 3961242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote
> Listing Number:272908224566
> Seller:*********
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/C-line-Micro...skin/272908224566?_mwBanner=1&epid=1175945103
> Comments
> 
> Received the bag today, not the same numbers VERY concerned


Uh oh, should I cancel then? I read somewhere that those are the year, and week numbers? 2nd and 4th are for the year, But should we be alarmed?


----------



## MeganGawrysiak

Saayreg said:


> Uh oh, should I cancel then? I read somewhere that those are the year, and week numbers? 2nd and 4th are for the year, But should we be alarmed?


I wasn’t responding to you just posting a new one for em. I’m positive this item I bought is fake, or at least almost positive


----------



## Jennifer0602

Can anyone help to authentic this Celine Tri-fold?Thanks!

Item: Authentic Celine Trifold Medium Size Stone Colour New
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302632844997


----------



## yinglovsesbaby

Hello, I'm a new here,please help authenticate this Celine phantom tote! Thanks you very much!

Item ID: 263487773690

Seller:kittycat5201314

Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-medium-phantom-/263487773690


----------



## Luvnlife

MeganGawrysiak said:


> View attachment 3961240
> View attachment 3961241
> View attachment 3961242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote
> Listing Number:272908224566
> Seller:*********
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/C-line-Micro...skin/272908224566?_mwBanner=1&epid=1175945103
> Comments
> 
> Received the bag today, not the same numbers VERY concerned



This would definitely concern me as well. Good luck!


----------



## jellibelligirl

Hi! Please help authenticate this Celine:

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Trapeze Leather Tote Bag. Money back guarantee on it's authenti
Item ID:  122960766669
Seller: jak_fav_09
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...766669?hash=item1ca10866cd:g:hQsAAOSwR-Zafsxm

Thanks for much!


----------



## yinglovsesbaby

[Q


----------



## CelticLuv

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this purse when you get a chance? Thank you.

Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG IN TAUPE DRUMMED CALFSKIN
Listing Number: 152903500173
Seller: Chislojvble_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152903500173

Comments: 0 feedback so I'm definitely concerned. Thanks!


----------



## larasc17

Hello, i am going to purchase this celine phantom bag, but i don't have enough photos (and experience as well) to authenticate it. Can you please help me authenticating this celine? thank you in advance. She is a trusted seller and has very high rating btw.


----------



## Jennifee

Hello- I purchased this already and want to make sure it is indeed authentic before my return window closes.

Item: CÉLINE Italy Micro Belt Bag In Grained Taupe
Listing Number: 122921203844
Seller: Shopbobs
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CÉLINE-Ita...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Additional pics by me, thank you!!


----------



## Vency K

Please authenticate this Celine for me
All Soft Tan and Black Shoulder Bag ~
*NEW WITH TAGS
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-All-...fff9bb3e|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607

Thank you in advance*


----------



## CMR-NYC

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this Celine Luggage Mini?  I have purchased it and am unable to locate the ID number. Thank you.
Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Jungle
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-jungle-228121


----------



## jmc3007

CMR-NYC said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Luggage Mini?  I have purchased it and am unable to locate the ID number. Thank you.
> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Jungle
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-jungle-228121


There’s a photo of serial inside the zipper pocket, check listing again.


----------



## Luckylegend

Item: *Celine Leather Light Brown purse wallet *
Listing Number: 263358683002
Seller:e-luxfield5
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/263358683002
Comments: please authentificate. Best regards


----------



## CMR-NYC

jmc3007 said:


> There’s a photo of serial inside the zipper pocket, check listing again.


Yes- but the tag is blank.  There is no number on it.  That's why I am confused.


----------



## larasc17

larasc17 said:


> Hello, i am going to purchase this celine phantom bag, but i don't have enough photos (and experience as well) to authenticate it. Can you please help me authenticating this celine? thank you in advance. She is a trusted seller and has very high rating btw.
> 
> View attachment 3965792
> View attachment 3965793
> View attachment 3965794
> View attachment 3965795



heeeeeelp please :/


----------



## purselossie

Please help me authenticate:

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Burgundy
Seller: Private 
Serial Number: W-AT-0174/ W-CU0174


----------



## kjedelsky

Hello forum, 

need some help please.
I bought this bag
https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...e-leder-edge-celine-handtaschen-5204654.shtml
Actually there is no identification nr. in it.
I´m pretty much worried about the authenticity.
Do you trust Vestiaire Collective?
Please help!


----------



## Smoothop

CMR-NYC said:


> Yes- but the tag is blank.  There is no number on it.  That's why I am confused.


You're right the tag is blank.


----------



## kjedelsky

I made some pics. If you could help please. Would be great.


----------



## kjedelsky

Hello, 
my wife bought this from Vastiaire Collective.
It has no S/N.
Vestiaire will check it once again, if it is authentic. I doubt this very much.

Item: Celine Edge
Listing Number: ?
Seller: Vestiare Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...e-leder-edge-celine-handtaschen-5204654.shtml
Comments:


----------



## Kzaj

Hi could you help authenticate this Celine? 

http://www.*******.com.au/designers/celine/celine-nano-luggage-black-leather-tote.html
Serial no.
 U-AL-0176
 U-GU-0186

I purchased this bag from them was sent this was disgusted with the quality of the bag and questioned the authenticity. I got a full refund but want to know if this was a real celine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kzaj

Some more photos
Thank you


----------



## Sophia

Kzaj said:


> Some more photos
> Thank you



This is a terrible replica! I hope you haven't purchased it yet.


----------



## Kzaj

Sophia said:


> This is a terrible replica! I hope you haven't purchased it yet.


I had purchased it but got a full refund so glad it refund was processed no hiccups.


----------



## Kzaj

Kzaj said:


> I had purchased it but got a full refund so glad the refund was processed with no hiccups.


----------



## unoma

kjedelsky said:


> Hello,
> my wife bought this from Vastiaire Collective.
> It has no S/N.
> Vestiaire will check it once again, if it is authentic. I doubt this very much.
> 
> Item: Celine Edge
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller: Vestiare Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...e-leder-edge-celine-handtaschen-5204654.shtml
> Comments:


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

purselossie said:


> Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Burgundy
> Seller: Private
> Serial Number: W-AT-0174/ W-CU0174


Fake


----------



## unoma

jmc3007 said:


> There’s a photo of serial inside the zipper pocket, check listing again.


Auth


----------



## unoma

CMR-NYC said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Luggage Mini?  I have purchased it and am unable to locate the ID number. Thank you.
> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Jungle
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-jungle-228121


Auth Mini


----------



## unoma

Vency K said:


> Please authenticate this Celine for me
> All Soft Tan and Black Shoulder Bag ~
> *NEW WITH TAGS
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-All-Soft-Tan-Camel-Black-Off-White-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse/132489823076?_trkparms=pageci:bdcb4121-10fb-11e8-a44f-74dbd180b77f|parentrq:90d612f51610abc1f854f353fff9bb3e|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607
> 
> Thank you in advance*


Ask for clear imprint and serial number


----------



## unoma

CelticLuv said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this purse when you get a chance? Thank you.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG IN TAUPE DRUMMED CALFSKIN
> Listing Number: 152903500173
> Seller: Chislojvble_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152903500173
> 
> Comments: 0 feedback so I'm definitely concerned. Thanks!


Auction link isnt working


----------



## unoma

jellibelligirl said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this Celine:
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Trapeze Leather Tote Bag. Money back guarantee on it's authenti
> Item ID:  122960766669
> Seller: jak_fav_09
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...766669?hash=item1ca10866cd:g:hQsAAOSwR-Zafsxm
> 
> Thanks for much!


Trapeze is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

MeganGawrysiak said:


> View attachment 3961240
> View attachment 3961241
> View attachment 3961242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage tote
> Listing Number:272908224566
> Seller:*********
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/C-line-Micro...skin/272908224566?_mwBanner=1&epid=1175945103
> Comments
> 
> Received the bag today, not the same numbers VERY concerned


Mini you receive is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Celine bag from ebay? Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item: CELINE Dark Red Tie Bag
> Listing number: 112798239332
> Seller: captain-pugwash
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Auth...239332?hash=item1a434c8a64:g:tB0AAOSwMEtaeMw2


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

ca795 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> When you are able, I would greatly appreciate if you would authenticate the Celine small Trotteur below. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: NWT CELINE Amber Grained Calfskin Leather Small Trotteur Shoulder Handbag
> Listing number: 232564384156
> Seller: nymilan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE...384156?hash=item3625eae19c:g:kSAAAOSwhVxaDcPB


Serial number


----------



## unoma

sophia83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone able to authenticate this Box Bag for me?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Celine-Box-Bag-Calfskin-Medium-Classic-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-Powder-color/232638843033?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Seller: danca2008
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Brydzia19 said:


> Please can you kindly help me to edtablish if this is a genuine Phantom, its not an auction sale. Thank you


Fake


----------



## unoma

theblushingbunny said:


> Hello! Have had a Celine Box Bag in Red on my wish list forever! Please help me in authenticating this bag
> Item: Celine Liégé Classic Box, Red
> Listing Number: 273048206281
> Seller: seebyrh
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/273048206281?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: It looks authentic to me, and I've seen some in stores, but I think it's harder to tell via pictures as the quality of a Celine box really is visible in person. Thank you so much!! xoxo


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Amh5597 said:


> Hi! I just ordered this bag but would love to know if it is authentic because I can return it otherwise.
> 
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Black
> Listing Number: can't find
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-226491
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so so much!


Serial number


----------



## unoma

Princess_Cinz said:


> Hi Unoma,
> 
> You still haven't authenticated my bag since 17/12/17 but yet reply to others.
> Are you able to help or not?


Belt is a FAKE


----------



## unoma

tantris said:


> Comments: Bad sign? I wanted to ask the seller for a picture of the serial number.....unfortunately I cannot contact him or her via eBay


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

tantris said:


> Dear Unoma,
> I kindly ask for your help in getting this bag authenticated! I'd like to give eBay another try, but I have a bad feeling about this bag
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing number: 112787496192
> Seller: luxurythings87-3
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Multicolour-Grained-Calfskin-Nubuck-Magneta-NEW/112787496192?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=31d86ed859184c90bc9fc21b1d9dd0d7&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=112787496192&itm=112787496192&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Thank you so much


Fake


----------



## unoma

lien_and_bar said:


> Hi-- this is my first post, can you please authenticate this Celine box bag for me. I really love this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item: BNWT Celine Box Bag Medium, Camel Brown
> Ebay item number: 263458784203
> Seller: jetveritech
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Celin...784203?hash=item3d575e03cb:g:jlsAAOSwE95aTqAG


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Claire Abigail said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Nano, I’m very iffy because the interior tag has very rounded edges. I’ve also asked the seller for a photo of the serial number, will update!!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282802018544
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Seria number, all imprint and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

scook said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate the following item? Thank you so much
> 
> *Item*: Celine Nano Pebbled Black Leather Purse
> *Listing Number*: 192441493185
> *Seller*: gracieoconnell805
> *Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...493185?hash=item2cce6826c1:g:7j4AAOSwWMhaW5K0


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Mac_g said:


> Hello, I started looking on eBay and found a black Celine Nano but am really questioning bidding. I asked for more photos but if possible, I’d appreciate advice on athentication. THANK YOU!!
> *Item:* CÉLINE Nano Luggage Black
> *Listing/ item #: *273036714488
> *Seller: *lashundmari_0
> *Link:* https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Luggage-Bag-Nano-Model-In-Black-Calf/273036714488?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20171010182013&meid=8711f6530231422380828e8aed45bf71&pid=100890&rk=10&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=162865712147&_trksid=p2056116.c100890.m2460
> *Comments: *The seller also has other Nano Luggage, including a tricolor that I love, that popped up and that made me question things even more.


Fake


----------



## unoma

r1n78 said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Tri Color Leather Handbag Crossbody
> Listing Number: 112757625132
> Seller: lamarcha_goods
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...625132?hash=item1a40e0d12c:g:IZQAAOSwW9RaXWPS
> Comments: Please help authenticate. Thank you!


Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking


----------



## Marker

Hi all. I'd greatly appreciate it if someone could authenticate this listing. See data below. I'm also attaching a photo they sent me of the serial number, which is not on the listing.
	

		
			
		

		
	




*Item*: Celine large trio in green
*Listing Number*: 302627852008
*Seller*: designerdesigner-2007
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302627852008?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Marker

btw, for the request right above, here's the pic of the zipper pulls. TIA


----------



## caitescher13

Hi! I found the below bag at a thrift store, and I am not sure if it is authentic.
Would be amazing if it was 
I think it is a box bag.
Please let me know if you need any additional photos, there is no serial number that I can see and the zip pull is missing.
Thank you!


----------



## ca795

unoma said:


> Serial number


Hi Unoma,

Thank you so much for your reply! Where do I find the serial number on the Trotteur? I have another one that I got from Barney's and I can't find the serial number in that bag either.


----------



## larasc17

larasc17 said:


> Hello, i am going to purchase this celine phantom bag, but i don't have enough photos (and experience as well) to authenticate it. Can you please help me authenticating this celine? thank you in advance. She is a trusted seller and has very high rating btw.
> 
> View attachment 3965792
> View attachment 3965793
> View attachment 3965794
> View attachment 3965795




Hello Unoma, can you please help me to authenticate this celine phantom baby blue bag? this is the last one i found and if it is authentic I'm buying it, I don't want to miss this one  Please help me


----------



## Denisze

Hi Unoma, would you please help me authenticate this bag?

Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/celine-handbags-bags-86657

Thank you so much in advance!!
Kind regards


----------



## lien_and_bar

unoma said:


> Ask for all imprint, serial number and zipper marking




Thank you for your response, the person sent me pictures, here is it attached.


----------



## rubylovepurse

Hi Unoma, could you check this Celine box.

It’s a gift from one abroad  relative...


----------



## rubylovepurse

Here are the other two 

Please let me know if you need more to check


----------



## Detski54

Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## huis245

Hi Unoma, please help me authenticate this bag. I just purchased a black drum calf leather luggage in micro but am scared it is a fake as the serial number is not printed on a leather tag like the other bags. The seller said she bought it from Europe in 2017, maybe its a new tagging system from Celine? 
There is 2 serial numbers written on inner side of the back compartment: 
F-AT-0187
F-CU-1107

Please help me see if this bag is authentic. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## caitescher13

caitescher13 said:


> Hi! I found the below bag at a thrift store, and I am not sure if it is authentic.
> Would be amazing if it was
> I think it is a box bag.
> Please let me know if you need any additional photos, there is no serial number that I can see and the zip pull is missing.
> Thank you!


Hi!!! Is there anything I can add to help with this? I really appreciated any feedback at all. This is my first Celine and I would just really love to know if this is authentic


----------



## 0nline.closet

Hi unoma!

Can you help me authenticate this Celine trapeze I bought pre-owned?  

Thank you!


----------



## SCI

Can someone pls tell me why is this Celine mini box... there’s a F on the right side where’s say Made in Italy? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Serial number is S-CF 3186
View attachment 3979183
View attachment 3979184
View attachment 3979185
View attachment 3979186


----------



## Sophia

SCI said:


> Can someone pls tell me why is this Celine mini box... there’s a F on the right side where’s say Made in Italy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979153
> 
> 
> Serial number is S-CF 3186
> View attachment 3979183
> View attachment 3979184
> View attachment 3979185
> View attachment 3979186



It was a final sale item


----------



## NadiaLeong

Help. I need help authenticate this Celine handbag.


----------



## NadiaLeong

Help. I need help to authenticate this Celine bag.


----------



## ashlie

Hi Unoma,
I just purchased this bag and was wondering if you could authenticate it. Pictures 6-12 are of the actual bag. 1-6 I believe are generic photos. The bag should be here in a few days and I will post the zipper engraving if it is needed. Thank you soooo much. I really appreciate the help [emoji171][emoji847]

Item: Auth CÉLINE Leather Cabas Horizontal Tote Bag-Burgundy Leather-Never Worn 
Listing Number: 222847764555
Seller: Rathershopthaneat
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222847764555


----------



## SCI

Sophia said:


> It was a final sale item



Oh that’s why... it is becoz from outlet? Thx


----------



## Sophia

SCI said:


> Oh that’s why... it is becoz from outlet? Thx



I'm pretty sure the F imprint is used at LVMH internal company sales!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello unoma. Please help me to authenticate this box. Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thanks 
Celine brown calfskin leather bag 
https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/it...ross-body-bag?msg=Your message has been sent&


Thanks


----------



## ashlie

SCI said:


> Oh that’s why... it is becoz from outlet? Thx



You bought this bag at the Céline outlet?! I had no idea they sold boxes!!


----------



## SCI

ashlie said:


> You bought this bag at the Céline outlet?! I had no idea they sold boxes!!



No I got it from a personal seller... but she never mention there’s a F imprint inside the bag... now I am confuse if I wanna keep it or not


----------



## Smoothop

SCI said:


> Can someone pls tell me why is this Celine mini box... there’s a F on the right side where’s say Made in Italy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979153
> 
> 
> Serial number is S-CF 3186
> View attachment 3979183
> View attachment 3979184
> View attachment 3979185
> View attachment 3979186


This is used at the factory sale  for workers and their family ( similar idea to the Gucci star stamped by the serial number)...absolutely authentic so don't worry.


----------



## larasc17

https://www.modacruz.com/gri-celine-kol-cantasi-canta_5123304

can someone authenticate this crocodile printed phantom? thanks!!!! I'm going to purchase this item soon, so i want to be sure


----------



## Linsey

Hello there! I’m interested to buy my first Celine bag second-hand. Hoping for help on authentication!

Item: Celine box 
Listing: (Mercari.com) 17904807632
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m17904807632/
Seller: Amy
Description: Great condition with all the accessories. Super pretty. Medium size. Only wear couple times. original price $4000


----------



## lcscjzc

hi unoma (or any other Celine experts), can you please help me authenticate Celine Trapeze bag

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celine-Trapeze-Leather-Tote-Bag-With-dust-bag-and-care-card-See/202236527122?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

My biggest concern is that the serial number tag is attached along the side, not the bottom as seen in other Trapeze. I've contacted the seller for more photos of serial no/receipt but haven't received reply. Your help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lcscjzc

I think this is fake as Celine doesn't use branded zip. 


0nline.closet said:


> Hi unoma!
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Celine trapeze I bought pre-owned?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3978669
> 
> View attachment 3978662
> View attachment 3978663
> View attachment 3978664
> View attachment 3978665
> View attachment 3978666
> View attachment 3978667
> View attachment 3978668


----------



## lcscjzc

NadiaLeong said:


> Help. I need help authenticate this Celine handbag.


This is fake too


----------



## blinketyblink

Hi! Looking to buy my first Celine bag, I'd appreciate any help with authentication - 

Item: Auth CELINE Vintage Macadam PVC Leather Hand Bag F/S 27019iSaM

eBay item number:273071887514

Seller: brandmarket1

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## NadiaLeong

lcscjzc said:


> This is fake too



Can let me know why is it fake?


----------



## manversusbag

Hello! 

Can you please authenticate this Céline Luggage Envelope bag? I know this bag isn’t rare but there are some features I’m doubting. 

Let me know if you need more photos. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kakani

Hello there, would you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze I just bought:

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Trapeze Leather Tote Bag. With dust bag and care card See 
Listing Number: 202236527122
Seller: sackvalle
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...h6sNW4Nq7edshNyJaYzDM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much!!


----------



## serenityneow

I’d greatly appreciate your help with this medium strap wallet.  I cannot find a serial number anywhere.  

Item: Medium strap wallet
Seller: Asy
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eline/red-leather-celine-wallet-5196528.shtml


----------



## lcscjzc

NadiaLeong said:


> Can let me know why is it fake?


Céline never uses branded zips.


----------



## lcscjzc

manversusbag said:


> View attachment 3981575
> View attachment 3981576
> View attachment 3981577
> View attachment 3981578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Céline Luggage Envelope bag? I know this bag isn’t rare but there are some features I’m doubting.
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## manversusbag

lcscjzc said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you. I found another Celine with the same serial from 2009 sold on fashionphile 
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-leather-mini-luggage-envelope-tote-black-17244

Do you think it’s fake too?


----------



## angie620

Hi everyone, I would really appreciate it if someone could give me some opinions about this preloved celine belt mini! Thank you in advance   If there is a certain area you think I should request more photos I could also do that!


----------



## manversusbag

manversusbag said:


> Thank you. I found another Celine with the same serial from 2009 sold on fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-leather-mini-luggage-envelope-tote-black-17244
> 
> Do you think it’s fake too?


----------



## gnoppong

Hi Authenticator, would you please help me authenticate this Celine Nano Bag

Item: Celine Nano 
Listing Number: Don't have list number
Seller: Jiratchaya
Link: https://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2376113&p=1066280725&highlight=#pt1066280725
Comments: No Comment

Thank you so much in advance!!























































how do you upload pictures


----------



## Jennifer0602

Can you please authentic this Celine? Thanks

Item: Authentic Celine Classic Box Medium
Seller: lovefashion001
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/173170892807


----------



## chuirin

Hello! I hope everyone is well. I'd really appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this felt trapeze. 

Item: Celine Trapeze Black and Grey Leather Felt Cross Body Bag
Listing number: 21736977
Seller: Ana
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-trapeze-black-and-grey-leather-felt-cross-body-bag/21736977/

Thank you!


----------



## leane

Hi ! 

Could someone please help me authenticate this trapeze?

https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-trapeze-small-black-calfskin-leather-shoulder-bag/22545937/


----------



## daisyw

Hello, 
Could someone please authenticate this for me.
Item: Celine Trapeze Medium Bag Black Leather & Suede
Listing Number: 152924880368
Seller: ricardo00mc
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Trapeze-Medium-Bag-Black-Leather-Suede-/152924880368
Comments:


----------



## reiracxoxo

Hello Authenticator,
Can you please authenticate this Céline classic box for me? Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine medium classic box
Listing number: 183102914741
Seller: arlenkelle
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...914741?hash=item2aa1c8c0b5:g:Ta4AAOSwOYFaigzY
Comment: I asked seller for additional pictures of serial number and zipper marking, but seller said celine did not put serial number the year that this box was made.


----------



## pinche_courtney

Item: Celine croc embossed phantom
Listing number: 183102914741
Seller: ashleysgm
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-cabas-phantom-croc-embossed-black-leather-tote/22981673/
Comment: Included are additional pictures of the zipper marking, serial # and Celine stamp of interior from the seller.


----------



## MAGJES

manversusbag said:


> Thank you. I found another Celine with the same serial from 2009 sold on fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-leather-mini-luggage-envelope-tote-black-17244
> 
> Do you think it’s fake too?


that poster only has 5 posts. You should wait for the Celine authenticators to take a look.


----------



## MAGJES

*Celine Micro LUGGAGE Bag in RED Grained Calfskin leather *
Seller:  5startaste
Item #: 162917663974
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...663974?hash=item25eea644e6:g:1~4AAOSwubZZ7mHj

Authentic?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Elonaariel

Hi. I would appreciate an opinion on this item

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-ink-212311

Thank you!


----------



## isun83

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
Listing Number: 263528144115
Seller: hanloncreek
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Med...144115?hash=item3d5b805cf3:g:5~kAAOSwPN1ambLh


----------



## 0nline.closet

lcscjzc said:


> I think this is fake as Celine doesn't use branded zip.


Thank you!


----------



## aileendj320

Hi, I bought this small box from a reputable reseller online. But it has a F stamp just out of no where.... is this normal? I don’t see this stamp on other boxes...


----------



## iwiden

Item:
*CELINE Micro Luggage*
Listing number: 273069743186
Seller: flaviusietus
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micro-Luggage/273069743186?hash=item3f94399c52:g:09UAAOSwCtJabVQq
Thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

iwiden said:


> Item:
> *CELINE Micro Luggage*
> Listing number: 273069743186
> Seller: flaviusietus
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Micro-Luggage/273069743186?hash=item3f94399c52:g:09UAAOSwCtJabVQq
> Thank you!


FYI.....the authenticator needs more photos so you’ll save time if you go ahead and request from the seller. Zipper markings. Celine imprint on the front. Serial number as well.


----------



## ychanami

Hi, I just got this celine trapeze and I want to know if it’s authentic. Thanks!


----------



## ychanami

More pictures


----------



## iwiden

*I emailed the other seller asking for more photos, what about this one?
CELINE Micro Luggage*
Listing number: 232637197751
Seller: yrjariwala
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...197751?hash=item362a41edb7:g:nqsAAOSwM91aY2zA


----------



## handbagkay

Hi authenticators, would greatly appreciate if someone could tell me whether or not these Celine sunglasses are authentic!

Item: Celine Tilda Sunglasses
Listing number: 273025641543
Seller: bowsandsparkles
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/celine-tilda-sunglasses/273025641543?hash=item3f9198ac47:g:SxcAAOSw~kJaXLDT

Thank you!!


----------



## MAGJES

gnoppong said:


> Hi Authenticator, would you please help me authenticate this Celine Nano Bag
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: Don't have list number
> Seller: Jiratchaya
> Link: https://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2376113&p=1066280725&highlight=#pt1066280725
> Comments: No Comment
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you upload pictures


I'm not an expert but I can see that this is fake.


----------



## MAGJES

huis245 said:


> Hi Unoma, please help me authenticate this bag. I just purchased a black drum calf leather luggage in micro but am scared it is a fake as the serial number is not printed on a leather tag like the other bags. The seller said she bought it from Europe in 2017, maybe its a new tagging system from Celine?
> There is 2 serial numbers written on inner side of the back compartment:
> F-AT-0187
> F-CU-1107
> 
> Please help me see if this bag is authentic.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3976796
> View attachment 3976797
> View attachment 3976800
> View attachment 3976801
> View attachment 3976802
> View attachment 3976803
> View attachment 3976804
> View attachment 3976805


The seller is correct.  It's the new tag system.  i have 3 bags from the boutique with the "new tag."


----------



## iwiden

Celine Nano Luggage Smooth Calfskin Black Gold Bag
Seller: tshirtguy123
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...854079?hash=item41dc0f243f:g:nAoAAOSw2cNajLLg


----------



## Minimaluxe

Hi ladies !
Would you be able to authenticate this Celine micro for me? I’m usually good with lv or Gucci but Celine has proven to be a challenge! TIA! Much appreciated from one bag lover to another


----------



## MAGJES

Minimaluxe said:


> View attachment 3989225
> View attachment 3989219
> View attachment 3989220
> View attachment 3989221
> View attachment 3989222
> View attachment 3989228
> View attachment 3989227
> View attachment 3989226
> View attachment 3989224
> View attachment 3989223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies !
> Would you be able to authenticate this Celine micro for me? I’m usually good with lv or Gucci but Celine has proven to be a challenge! TIA! Much appreciated from one bag lover to another


They'll need to see the inside zipper markings.....from the angle where the zipper pull closes the zipper teeth.


----------



## Mxa144

Authentic micro luggage?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232657109501


----------



## iwiden

MAGJES said:


> FYI.....the authenticator needs more photos so you’ll save time if you go ahead and request from the seller. Zipper markings. Celine imprint on the front. Serial number as well.



The seller added more photos including the serial number!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/273069743186?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Minimaluxe

Minimaluxe said:


> View attachment 3989225
> View attachment 3989219
> View attachment 3989220
> View attachment 3989221
> View attachment 3989222
> View attachment 3989228
> View attachment 3989227
> View attachment 3989226
> View attachment 3989224
> View attachment 3989223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies !
> Would you be able to authenticate this Celine micro for me? I’m usually good with lv or Gucci but Celine has proven to be a challenge! TIA! Much appreciated from one bag lover to another





MAGJES said:


> They'll need to see the inside zipper markings.....from the angle where the zipper pull closes the zipper teeth.




Is it this? I added a picture of the zipper


----------



## goldenpond

Greetings, can you please help me authenticate this Celine bag. Thank you so much in advance.
Model: Drummed Calfskin Suede Medium Trapeze Souris
Year: 2013
Designer ID: F-CU-0133
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-souris-233598


----------



## MAGJES

Minimaluxe said:


> Is it this? I added a picture of the zipper


yes. that pic is perfect.


----------



## larasc17

https://www.modacruz.com/mavi-celine-kol-cantasi-canta_5069654

can someone authenticate this celine phantom baby blue bag please? i would really appreciate it, because I'm going to purchase it soon and i want to be sure! thanks a million in advance.


----------



## Cathy1111

Hi Authenticator, would you please help me authenticate this Celine All Soft Bag

Item: Celine All Soft 
Listing Number: 323085612875
Seller: Timelyxposed
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Smo...612875?hash=item4b3967374b:g:2tsAAOSw3fZZ6aXD
Comments: No Comment

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## jmc3007

MAGJES said:


> yes. that pic is perfect.


Great angle and pic, sadly not the correct imprint though for genuine Celine nano zippers


----------



## aggi11

Hi unoma,

Could you please authenticate this item? I saw somebody else asked about it, but did not find an answer.

Ebay
Item: Black Drummed Leather Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 112590605236
Seller: coug_nath 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tote-Black-Drummed-Leather-w-Receipt-Excellent-condition/112590605236?hash=item1a36ec4bb4:g:nGoAAOSwvApZ1WH0

thank you so much


----------



## goldenpond

Dear Authenticator,
I know you are receiving tons of request to authenticate for the item we are purchasing and just want to let you know that we all appreciate it. I really need your help to authenticate the bag I'm planning to purchase. I posted the request March 6. Please reply. I don't want to waste my hard earned money. 
Again, thank you for extending your expertise to us.


----------



## Alice Fira

Hi all

Sorry to post yet another 2 requests, but does this look authentic to anyone? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/122891870616

I’m also trying to work out whether to buy one off Carousell in Singapore - this is the one I was thinking (it would be $1400 USD for a new medium sized one). Supposedly it comes from a US outlet store... this sounds a bit suspicious to me:

https://sg.carousell.com/p/144860574 

Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Alice Fira said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry to post yet another 2 requests, but does this look authentic to anyone?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/122891870616
> 
> I’m also trying to work out whether to buy one off Carousell in Singapore - this is the one I was thinking (it would be $1400 USD for a new medium sized one). Supposedly it comes from a US outlet store... this sounds a bit suspicious to me:
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/144860574
> 
> Thanks!



Both of these are fake.


----------



## Alice Fira

Sophia said:


> Both of these are fake.


Thank you!

I think I trust this one (but again could be wrong):

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/282870338856


----------



## Sophia

Alice Fira said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I trust this one (but again could be wrong):
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/282870338856



It appears to be authentic, but there are also a lot of super fakes for the Classic Box. The buyer is also inexperienced on eBay.


----------



## Alice Fira

Sophia said:


> It appears to be authentic, but there are also a lot of super fakes for the Classic Box. The buyer is also inexperienced on eBay.


 
It’s amazing how advanced the fakes are in some cases and how much they get away with charging for them.


----------



## Sophia

Alice Fira said:


> It’s amazing how advanced the fakes are in some cases and how much they get away with charging for them.



In my experience, it's only the Classic Box from Céline that the counterfeiters make the super fakes of.


----------



## MAGJES

goldenpond said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> I know you are receiving tons of request to authenticate for the item we are purchasing and just want to let you know that we all appreciate it. I really need your help to authenticate the bag I'm planning to purchase. I posted the request March 6. Please reply. I don't want to waste my hard earned money.
> Again, thank you for extending your expertise to us.


I don’t think the experts have been in the thread in about 2 weeks. You may to find an online authenticator for a fee.


----------



## MAGJES

jmc3007 said:


> Great angle and pic, sadly not the correct imprint though for genuine Celine nano zippers


I’ve seen square zippers that are fake but this is rounded as required. What’s not authentic?  You can PM me. Trying to learn. This thread needs more authenticators ....there are a lot of requests.


----------



## goldenpond

MAGJES said:


> I don’t think the experts have been in the thread in about 2 weeks. You may to find an online authenticator for a fee.


Thank you so much for responding, at least i know the status. I'm afraid i cannot afford to get the services of an online authenticator. Anyways, i do appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## MAGJES

goldenpond said:


> Thank you so much for responding, at least i know the status. I'm afraid i cannot afford to get the services of an online authenticator. Anyways, i do appreciate your suggestion.


I’d really like to be able to authenticate with complete confidence but just have too much to learn. An obvious fake would not get by me but a super fake might!


----------



## MAGJES

Minimaluxe said:


> Is it this? I added a picture of the zipper


Fake unfortunately.


----------



## MAGJES

iwiden said:


> The seller added more photos including the serial number!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273069743186?ul_noapp=true


I don’t see the serial number.
She posted the imprint in the interior but not the serial number.
It should be one letter, dash, followed by two letters, dash, followed by four letters.
Some serial numbers may have two lines.....some only one.
The letters donate the factory location.....the numbers donate the week (1st and 3rd) and year (2nd and 4th) of production..


----------



## Magda5

Hello! I purchased a bag from a used luxury retailer online (would rather not give the name until authenticated). They are "guaranteed authentic" but I have a bag feeling about this one.  I would really appreciate the time and expertise of the authenticator on this one.  Cannot thank you enough in advance... would hate to be sitting on a fake! 

It is a Celine Mini Luggage in drummed leather


----------



## Oleandered

Ladies, what do you think about this belt bag? I really would appreciate your input!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273093771701


----------



## Sophia

Oleandered said:


> Ladies, what do you think about this belt bag? I really would appreciate your input!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273093771701



Fake. Look closely at the engraving on the hardware on the strap. Also, none of the leathers that the Belt bag has been offered in has that kind of glossy sheen.


----------



## Oleandered

Sophia said:


> Fake. Look closely at the engraving on the hardware on the strap. Also, none of the leathers that the Belt bag has been offered in has that kind of glossy sheen.


Thank you! I had high suspicions about this one


----------



## Sophia

Magda5 said:


> Hello! I purchased a bag from a used luxury retailer online (would rather not give the name until authenticated). They are "guaranteed authentic" but I have a bag feeling about this one.  I would really appreciate the time and expertise of the authenticator on this one.  Cannot thank you enough in advance... would hate to be sitting on a fake!
> 
> It is a Celine Mini Luggage in drummed leather



Hello! Looks like the bag is from Fashionphile from the looks of the tags in your picture! 

The Mini is authentic. The interior of yours has the original Microfiber lining that the Drummed leather Luggages came in. The Drummed Luggages are now lined in Suede (Split Calfskin).


----------



## delidaisy

Item: CELINE PARIS SHOULDER BAG RED BOLIDE MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL
Listing Number: 253246279840
Seller: bujor_jp
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PAR...279840?hash=item3af6a790a0:g:w-wAAOSwywRaAQou
Comments: the serial number and the curved tags make me question the authenticity 
Also here are some more pictures of the bag:


----------



## Kareenn

Kareenn said:


> Hi could you authenticate this cabas bag? Bought this from a friend and she lost all inclusions. Pics personally taken hence no link. Thank you!
> View attachment 3954371
> View attachment 3954372
> View attachment 3954373
> View attachment 3954374
> View attachment 3954375
> View attachment 3954376
> View attachment 3954377
> 
> View attachment 3954379
> View attachment 3954380
> View attachment 3954381


Hi can anyone help me authenticate?


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine mini luggage
Listing Number: 323116976731
Seller: gabz-xoxo
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-b...976731?hash=item4b3b45ca5b:g:xhYAAOSw7WdanCrW


Comments: Hi hope that anyone can help me with this bag if it is authentic I would like to buy it for my sister


----------



## Leek1

Please help authenticate this Celine
Listing number:not sure where to find lol
Seller:birthdaygirl78

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Sma...-Grained-Leather-Priced-to-Sell-/152921540031


----------



## rafashionista

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing Number: n/a (Mercari)
Seller: fancy_006
Link: Look what I found on Mercari! celine bag posted by fancy_006 https://item.mercari.com/gl/m16657608134/
Comments: bought this bag because I didn’t want to miss the deal, but I can’t tell if this is authentic.. please help! I hope there is enough info/pics


----------



## rafashionista

Here are the pics from my post (see previous) THANK YOU FOR ANY/ALL YOUR HELP!


----------



## Minimaluxe

MAGJES said:


> Fake unfortunately.


Thank you MAGJES for you’re reply


----------



## sophia83

Hello, 
Can someone please help me authenticate this Box Bag? 

Item: Celine Box Bag in Powder
Listing number: 232693491772
Seller: danca2008
Link: eBay listing here

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Sophia

rafashionista said:


> Here are the pics from my post (see previous) THANK YOU FOR ANY/ALL YOUR HELP!



This is a really bad fake, I'm sorry!


----------



## raniee0616

Item: Celine nano luggage black with silver hardware
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: bought offline at a consignment boutique store


----------



## Olga A

Hello! I'm going to buy this beautiful celine box. Could you pls help me to identify it?
Item - Celine Box
Seller - insta group specialising in reselling of luxury items.
Link - 

Photos are attached.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Minimaluxe

MAGJES said:


> Fake unfortunately.


Hey MAGJES! Would you be able to tell me what we’re the signs that the nano is fake? I’d like to learn a bit more, Celine replicas are tough to compare !


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine belt bag
Listing Number: 222880577804
Seller:http://www.ebay.com/usr/beatorlikowsk0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Hello hope that you can help me with this bag


----------



## ADM90

Item: Celine belt bag
Listing Number: 222880577804
Seller:http://www.ebay.com/usr/beatorlikowsk0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Hello hope that you can help me with this bag


----------



## maruko101

Could someone kindly take a look at this one? Thank you so much!

Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Medium Brown Box Bag
Listing Number: 201984515452
Seller:  r2s_rsquareds
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...515452?hash=item2f07371d7c:g:AgEAAOSwuq9ZZQC9


----------



## pennypie

Would love someone to take a look - thank you!

Item: *100% Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Calfskin Crossbody Bag*
Listing Number: 132538119670
Seller: rp_luxe 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...119670?hash=item1edbe335f6:g:cGYAAOSwpixaqX0z


----------



## Natali28

Hi
Can someone help authenticate this please:
*Item*: Celine Bag
*Listing Number*:263539422868
*Seller*: darykulikov0
*Link*: https://www.ebay.pl/itm/Celine-Bag/263539422868?hash=item3d5c2c7694:g:2esAAOSwZB9aFxkf


thank you!!!!!


----------



## Lenapie

If someone could help me authenticate this Nano Luggage, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks in advance!

Item:  Céline Nano in Souris
Listing Number:  132538119670
Seller:  rp_luxe
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...119670?hash=item1edbe335f6:g:cGYAAOSwpixaqX0z
Comments:  Seller informed me she bought it from a consignment store and her friend, who works at Saks Fifth, said it's authentic. Just wanted another opinion on it, because the authenticator I normally work with doesn't check current Celine bags.

She also gave me these pictures of the zipper and interior leather tab: 


Edited: Added pictures


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hi! Could I get your help authenticating my first Celine bag? Thank you! 

Item: *Blue Lambskin Leather Trio Small Crossbody Bag*
Listing Number: 190600
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-blue-lambskin-leather-trio-small-crossbody-bag-96822.html
Comments: Already purchased by me.


----------



## caaren2506

hello authenticator,
Can u help me to authenticate this celine bag?

Name: Celine Classic Box Bag
Seller: nancwan_6
Listing number: 232701419783
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/232701419783
Comment: i just need to pay this bag, the price is just too good to be true. I’m not really sure if it’s authentic or not.

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

caaren2506 said:


> hello authenticator,
> Can u help me to authenticate this celine bag?
> 
> Name: Celine Classic Box Bag
> Seller: nancwan_6
> Listing number: 232701419783
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/232701419783
> Comment: i just need to pay this bag, the price is just too good to be true. I’m not really sure if it’s authentic or not.
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## chanel4evernever

wrong thread. delete please. sorry!


----------



## Emmajm

Hi, can you please help authenticate this Céline Nano Luggage? 
Bought on Vestiaire Collective. No serial number since it is a prototype.
Thank you!


----------



## wangjoan

Hi, 
Can you help authenticate this bag for me? Also, do you have any recommendations on reputable authentication services specialized for Celine? 

I purchased from eBay since the list ended. The link works but you need to scroll to the bottom to see listing details. Thank you so much!

Item: *Celine Nano Luggage Smooth Calfskin Black Gold Bag*
Listing Number: 282883726039 (item number on eBay)
Seller: tshirtguy123 eBay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Already purchased by me.

Joan


----------



## lv_lover10

to Celine experts pls authenticate

Item: # 182529134338
Listing Number:
Seller:http://www.ebay.com/usr/azn54777?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...134338?hash=item2a7f958f02:g:fF4AAOSw4shX2baT
Comments:
Thank you!!


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hi! Can you get your help authenticating this bag please. Thanks!

Item: *CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Camel*
Listing #:  152886
Seller: FashionPhile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-152886


----------



## weyoungs

Hello, can someone help me authenticate this bag:

Item:  *Authentic Vintage CELINE MACADAM PVC Canvas Leather Shoulder Ba Tote bag*

Listing Number: eBay item number: 152923074930

Seller: Ebay: taka720086 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152923074930

Comments: Brand
CELINE / Celine

A handle
Mackerel pattern

Main color
Brown type

Material
Polyvinyl chloride (PVC)

■ Accessories
storage bags

■ Purchaser
Recycle shop / pawn shop

Measurement ■
Height: 12.inch, Width: 15.3ich, Depth: 4.3inch, Strap length: 23.6inch


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

.


----------



## laurenalexahill

Hi! I'm new to TPF and would absolutely love help authenticating this Celine Phantom Tote! This is my dream bag and the Celine store only currently sells the croc embossed in navy so I had to order this one in black from Jet.com. Unbeknownst to me before ordering, the order was fulfilled by ********* out of Montreal, Canada. Sounds fishy and I don't know whether I should return it (thankfully I still can!).

Item: Celine Medium Luggage Phantom in Black Nubuck Stamped Croc
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Jet.com (fulfilled by *********)
Link: https://jet.com/product/Celine-Medi...k-5vu3ZIAMJktO0T-jsZdf94rhbgZllAaAsfbEALw_wcB


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hi! Could I please get your help authenticating this box bag? Thank you! 

Item: *Burgundy Leather Small Box Bag*
Listing Number: 196051
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-burgundy-leather-small-box-bag.html


----------



## enayan

hi there. would really appreciate some help on this nano luggage i won. thank you!

Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Tricolor Blue BLACK Calfskin Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 253507781557
Seller: nigetou-0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...1NVeS21sLoXq1vNjQ1DLM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Alice Fira

enayan said:


> hi there. would really appreciate some help on this nano luggage i won. thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Tricolor Blue BLACK Calfskin Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 253507781557
> Seller: nigetou-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tricolor-Blue-BLACK-Calfskin-Crossbody-Bag-/253507781557?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=0EkZ1n1NVeS21sLoXq1vNjQ1DLM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Disclaimer: I am not an authenticator 

Look I actually think it’s a fake. I think the seller is one of many on eBay selling fake Celine nanos and accruing some good feedback to look legitimate. The sellers feedback includes one positive feedback very recently from another seller (karhinkfus-0) who (surprise surprise) is also selling very cheap Nanos. That seller also has some positive feedback but only very recently. I smell a conspiracy to take your money for some super fakes.


----------



## lisabmiller

enayan said:


> hi there. would really appreciate some help on this nano luggage i won. thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Nano Luggage Tricolor Blue BLACK Calfskin Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 253507781557
> Seller: nigetou-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...1NVeS21sLoXq1vNjQ1DLM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It appears that the sold listing was removed. We do not authenticate bags that do not have a current listing. Having said that, I am an authenticator and I too believe, based on what I did see, that this is not authentic. This is in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## lisabmiller

chanel4evernever said:


> Hi! Could I please get your help authenticating this box bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: *Burgundy Leather Small Box Bag*
> Listing Number: 196051
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-burgundy-leather-small-box-bag.html



Hello- authentic imho. I have the medium in this color- she’s a beauty...enjoy.
*We usually only authenticate live listings- so please request authentication prior to auction end from now on. Thank you!


----------



## lisabmiller

laurenalexahill said:


> Hi! I'm new to TPF and would absolutely love help authenticating this Celine Phantom Tote! This is my dream bag and the Celine store only currently sells the croc embossed in navy so I had to order this one in black from Jet.com. Unbeknownst to me before ordering, the order was fulfilled by ********* out of Montreal, Canada. Sounds fishy and I don't know whether I should return it (thankfully I still can!).
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Luggage Phantom in Black Nubuck Stamped Croc
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Jet.com (fulfilled by *********)
> Link: https://jet.com/product/Celine-Medi...k-5vu3ZIAMJktO0T-jsZdf94rhbgZllAaAsfbEALw_wcB



This does indeed, in my opinion, appear to be authentic. It appears to be an older model- probably from 2015 before they removed the logo from the front of the embossed phantom. Enjoy!


----------



## lisabmiller

chanel4evernever said:


> Hi! Can you get your help authenticating this bag please. Thanks!
> 
> Item: *CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Camel*
> Listing #:  152886
> Seller: FashionPhile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-152886



Authentic. IMHO.


----------



## lisabmiller

wangjoan said:


> Hi,
> Can you help authenticate this bag for me? Also, do you have any recommendations on reputable authentication services specialized for Celine?
> 
> I purchased from eBay since the list ended. The link works but you need to scroll to the bottom to see listing details. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: *Celine Nano Luggage Smooth Calfskin Black Gold Bag*
> Listing Number: 282883726039 (item number on eBay)
> Seller: tshirtguy123 eBay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Already purchased by me.
> 
> Joan



It looks good to me.


----------



## Alice Fira

lisabmiller said:


> It appears that the sold listing was removed. We do not authenticate bags that do not have a current listing. Having said that, I am an authenticator and I too believe, based on what I did see, that this is not authentic. This is in my opinion. Good luck.




Hi Lisa - what do you think of this Nano? http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/pert...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## sugacookie

Hello,
I just purchased this bag and want to inquire about it's authenticity.  I made this request a couple of days ago but did not hear back and realized the posting did not go live, sorry about that.  If you could let me know your thoughts, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Attached are also additional photos from the seller.  TIA!

Item:  Celine Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 282896065453
Seller:  tolakem-4
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/282896065453?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Sophia

sugacookie said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased this bag and want to inquire about it's authenticity.  I made this request a couple of days ago but did not hear back and realized the posting did not go live, sorry about that.  If you could let me know your thoughts, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Attached are also additional photos from the seller.  TIA!
> 
> Item:  Celine Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 282896065453
> Seller:  tolakem-4
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/282896065453?ul_noapp=true



Authentic! Get the edges repainted and you got yourself a great steal right there!


----------



## wmichell33

Hi guys can you help me authenticate this listing please
https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...CALFSKIN-RETAIL-4350-USD-/183104603663?_ul=BO


----------



## wmichell33

Sorry, following up the previous post, I didn't realize I needed to include the description. Would you guys be able to help authenticate this listing?
Item: *AUTH CELINE MEDIUM CLASSIC BAG IN BOX BLACK CALFSKIN *
Listing number: 183104603663
Seller: under_construction2018
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BAG-IN-BOX-BLACK-CALFSKIN-RETAIL-4350-USD-/183104603663?_ul=BO


----------



## coeli28

Hi Team,
I have bought this bag on ebay ages ago and I am still wondering on its authenticity?

There is no ebay listing number as it has been long time but I got photos. Is this something you can help?

Thanks in advance.

Coeli


----------



## coeli28

Sorry guys, I forgot to follow the format.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Black
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Purchased 2 years ago on eBay. All I got is photos of the bag. Let me know if you require more. Thanks


----------



## wmichell33

Item: Celine classic box bag 
Listing number: 183104603663
Seller: under_construction2018
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BAG-IN-BOX-BLACK-CALFSKIN-RETAIL-4350-USD-/183104603663?_ul=BO


----------



## sugacookie

Sophia said:


> Authentic! Get the edges repainted and you got yourself a great steal right there!



Hello Sophia,

Where do I go to get the edges repainted?  This is my first Celine so unfamiliar with the brand.  She is a beauty though!  Thanks so much for your reply~


----------



## Sophia

sugacookie said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Where do I go to get the edges repainted?  This is my first Celine so unfamiliar with the brand.  She is a beauty though!  Thanks so much for your reply~



Anywhere local should do the trick! Do you have a local cobbler or leather specialist in your hometown?


----------



## Sophia

I'm pretty sure this is a super fake!


----------



## sugacookie

Sophia said:


> Anywhere local should do the trick! Do you have a local cobbler or leather specialist in your hometown?



Ahhh, I didn't realize.  I thought it had to be sent in to Celine to get the work done.  I do!  Thanks again for your feedback, I can't wait to wear her


----------



## reiracxoxo

Hello, can somebody please authenticate this Celine box? I also noticed the leather is not box leather, is it more scratch resistant than the box leather? Is it as glossy as box leather? Thanks!

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Bag in Brown Liege
Listing Number:192489101358
Seller: chicago2011
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...101358?hash=item2cd13e982e:g:gh4AAOSwUBpasxgm


----------



## juliohe_0

Item:   Celine Smooth Lambskin Vertical Bi-Cabas White Grey
Listing Number:    391991989977
Seller:    Fashionphile
Link:    https://www.ebay.com/itm/391991989977 (the link I used to purchase)
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-lambskin-vertical-bi-cabas-white-grey-231231 (also available here)
Comments:   
Hello, I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag I just purchased on ebay. The seller accepts returns if this turns out to be a fake or in poor quality.  Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## coeli28

coeli28 said:


> Sorry guys, I forgot to follow the format.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Purchased 2 years ago on eBay. All I got is photos of the bag. Let me know if you require more. Thanks



Hello Sophia,

Would u be able to advise on this one?

Thanks,
Coeli


----------



## Sophia

coeli28 said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Would u be able to advise on this one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Coeli



Of course. I'm pretty sure this is a super fake!


----------



## coeli28

Sophia said:


> Of course. I'm pretty sure this is a super fake!


Hi Sophia,
Thanks so much for feedback! Appreciate it.
Coeli


----------



## chloes12

Item: CELINE Liege Calfskin Small Trapeze Bag, Black with Gold Hardware
Listing Number:  112722193264
Seller: ningfenghuang
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lie...193264?hash=item1a3ec42b70:g:lucAAOSwZW5aR9h0
Comments: This looks gorgeous but not a lot of photos

Thank you in advance!


----------



## chloes12

Item: Celine Trapeze Black Leather w/Black Suede Shoulder Bag 10-1/2 x 9" Ex Condition
Listing Number: 112621808547
Seller: ilovemygirls3
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tra...sh=item1a38c86ba3:g:ZKYAAOSwZlZZ9fOs#viTabs_0
Comments: Couldn't find much on the seller

Thank you (again) in advance!


----------



## goldenpond

Kindly help authenticate this Celine. Thank you in advance

Item: CELINETaupe Pebbled Calfskin Leather and Suede Medium Trapeze Bag
Listing Number: 140278
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-taupe-pebbled-calfskin-leather-and-suede-medium-trapeze-bag.html
Comments:


----------



## JAS SOH PANG

Dear moderators and authenticators, please help to authenticate this Celine. Would truly and genuinely appreciate your kind help. 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Fluo Pink
Lot number: 15856
Seller: Carousell, Singapore
Link: link has been removed by original seller


----------



## JAS SOH PANG

This is a continuation of post 12880. I am
Providing more photos to help with the authentication process. Please help me


----------



## juliohe_0

juliohe_0 said:


> Item:   Celine Smooth Lambskin Vertical Bi-Cabas White Grey
> Listing Number:    391991989977
> Seller:    Fashionphile
> Link:    https://www.ebay.com/itm/391991989977 (the link I used to purchase)
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-lambskin-vertical-bi-cabas-white-grey-231231 (also available here)
> Comments:
> Hello, I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag I just purchased on ebay. The seller accepts returns if this turns out to be a fake or in poor quality.  Thank you in advance for your help![/QUO
> 
> 
> juliohe_0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:   Celine Smooth Lambskin Vertical Bi-Cabas White Grey
> Listing Number:    391991989977
> Seller:    Fashionphile
> Link:    https://www.ebay.com/itm/391991989977 (the link I used to purchase)
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-lambskin-vertical-bi-cabas-white-grey-231231 (also available here)
> Comments:
> Hello, I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag I just purchased on ebay. The seller accepts returns if this turns out to be a fake or in poor quality.  Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello - would someone kindly authenticate this purchase for me? Thank you in advance for your help
Click to expand...


----------



## skim72

Hi !
I bought this bag on ebay awhile ago and am wondering if it is authentic. I dont have a listing number because its been awhile..Any feedback is welcome Thanks!
Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Purchased awhile ago on eBay. All I got is photos of the bag. Let me know if you require more. Thanks


----------



## Nbabu91

Hi! Please help authenticate this Nano luggage I recieved!!


----------



## JAS SOH PANG

Dear Sophia and authenticators, please do help me on this request  would really appreciate it. 




JAS SOH PANG said:


> This is a continuation of post 12880. I am
> Providing more photos to help with the authentication process. Please help me


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi, would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this belt bag as I'm really keen to get it but have my doubts on this one.

Item number ; 282905090036
Sellers name : chemelba
Description : Celine Mini Belt Leather Bag. Authentic or money back
Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...090036?hash=item41de7517f4:g:-c4AAOSwRsJavaio

Thanks in advance!


----------



## french affair

lcscjzc said:


> Hi, would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this belt bag as I'm really keen to get it but have my doubts on this one.
> 
> Item number ; 282905090036
> Sellers name : chemelba
> Description : Celine Mini Belt Leather Bag. Authentic or money back
> Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...090036?hash=item41de7517f4:g:-c4AAOSwRsJavaio
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Bad fake


----------



## french affair

wmichell33 said:


> Hi guys can you help me authenticate this listing please
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-...CALFSKIN-RETAIL-4350-USD-/183104603663?_ul=BO



Fake


----------



## destine2b

Item: Celine Mini Box Bordeaux

Listing number: 263580308522

Seller: franciscohoug_0

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-Mini-Bordeaux-/263580308522

The price is probably too good to be real. But I am in love with the color. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcscjzc

french affair said:


> Bad fake


Thanks!
The price was too good to be true


----------



## Deccae

Hi, I hope I'm posting this in the right place, first time doing this. Can anyone authenticate this?

Item: Celine Trio
Listing Number: 152967255269
Seller: Chungheic
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152967255269

Thank you!! xx


----------



## sheen

Hi! Hope I am doing this correctly! Appreciate if someone can help to authenticate. Thank you for helping. 

Item: Celine mini belt
Listing number: none
Seller: bought pre-owned from reebonz consignment store
Link: none


----------



## JAS SOH PANG

Dear authenticators, 
Please help to authenticate this: 
Item: Celine Micro Fluo pink luggage 
Seller: pinkdancer, Carousell, Singapore
Link: Celine Micro Luggage fluo pink for S$1,400 https://sg.carousell.com/p/150580256


----------



## Cheryl.C

Dear Celine Experts, 

Could you pls help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze? This is from Reebonz, Pre owned collection (seller help with Reebonz on consignment basis)

Many thanks in advance 
Cheryl.C


----------



## Deccae

Hi, I hope I'm posting this correctly!! Can anyone please authenticate this?

Item: Celine Trio
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Consignment Store 
Link: NA

Thank you!! xx


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi guys, would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this trapeze

Item: CELINE Bicolor Whipsnake Trapeze Python Medium Bag
Listing number: 253537248135
Seller: fabbatista77hotmailcom
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...248135?hash=item3b07ff6387:g:S8wAAOSw9y1anldF

Many thanks!


----------



## juliohe_0

Hi Sophia - 

Would you be able to advise on this one?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sophia

juliohe_0 said:


> Hi Sophia -
> 
> Would you be able to advise on this one?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hello! I don't see a link in your message!


----------



## Cheryl.C

Hi Sophia,

Can you help with mine? 

Thank you!




Cheryl.C said:


> View attachment 4023100
> View attachment 4023101
> View attachment 4023102
> View attachment 4023103
> View attachment 4023110
> View attachment 4023111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Celine Experts,
> 
> Could you pls help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze? This is from Reebonz, Pre owned collection (seller help with Reebonz on consignment basis)
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Cheryl.C


----------



## Deccae

Hi Sophia, can you help with mine?


----------



## sheen

Hi! Can someone help with mine please? 


sheen said:


> Hi! Hope I am doing this correctly! Appreciate if someone can help to authenticate. Thank you for helping.
> 
> Item: Celine mini belt
> Listing number: none
> Seller: bought pre-owned from reebonz consignment store
> Link: none
> 
> View attachment 4022316
> View attachment 4022319
> View attachment 4022302
> 
> View attachment 4022313
> View attachment 4022314
> View attachment 4022315
> View attachment 4022318
> View attachment 4022322


----------



## Deccae

Deccae said:


> Hi, I hope I'm posting this correctly!! Can anyone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Celine Trio
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Consignment Store
> Link: NA
> 
> Thank you!! xx
> 
> View attachment 4023234
> View attachment 4023233
> View attachment 4023232
> View attachment 4023207
> View attachment 4023212



Hi, can anybody please, please help with this??


----------



## Ycbaby

Item: Celine Luggage Nano
Listing Number: none
Seller: @mybagsbunny on instagram
Link: 
Comments: preloved bag. Seller is rather reputable in my country. Do help me thanks!


----------



## Ycbaby

Item: Celine Luggage Nano
Listing Number: none
Seller: @mybagsbunny on instagram
Link: 
Comments: preloved bag. Seller is ratherreputable in my country.

Some additional pictures of the dust bag and bottom


----------



## smudleybear

Hi, kindly please help me authenticate this Celine Red Box

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Box-/192499864235

Item : Celine Red Box
Seller: tapaeuro
Item number: 192499864235

Thank you!


----------



## carrie508

Hi everyone, I am new to this page but hope I am doing it right. Really appreciate if someone can authenticate this.
Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: Ad ID 1344587024
Seller: Vera
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/hamilton/100-authentic-celine-mini-belt-bag/1344587024
Comments: Debating whether or not to buy. Seller sent me additional pictures other than the kijiji post and will upload the links here. The clasp seems a bit off to me.
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/i-0AAOSwXXpaxbZo/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/ZREAAOSw4NpaxbZq/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/6eMAAOSwgBNaxbZs/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/ZtIAAOSwtNdaxbZu/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/gVUAAOSwP4daxbZz/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/mYoAAOSw-NFaxbZ1/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/quMAAOSw7WJaxbZ4/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/8QEAAOSwKBRaxbZ7/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/b8EAAOSwLhBaxbaB/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/3XAAAOSwQVpaxbaD/$_59.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/7hAAAOSwwYpaxbZ-/$_59.jpg


----------



## purple37

Hi, can you please authenticate this belt bag?

Item: Celine Black Belt Bag
Listing Number:  152965482584
Seller: pinkcoach33
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bla...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I am not sure about this one and would appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## nieszkat

Hi Guys! I need Your help - found this Celine brown bag - but I cannot find similar one anywhere - and Ive looked through all the Net. You think its genuine? Model? Number? Year? Anything ..  Thanks 
http://allegro.pl/celine-damska-torebka-i7266891074.html#thumb/3


----------



## carrie508

purple37 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this belt bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Belt Bag
> Listing Number:  152965482584
> Seller: pinkcoach33
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Black-Belt-Bag-/152965482584?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=bPe5VtG%2BeXynEQNtONDe0wqBenU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I am not sure about this one and would appreciate your help. Thank you!


The link does not seem to work.


----------



## Deccae

Hi, I'm wondering if I'm doing this correctly?

I would really appreciate it if someone could please authenticate this Celine Trio for me. 

I only have images as it's at a consignment store. Thanks in advance! x


----------



## coeli28

Hi Sophie,

Can you please help authenticate this Celine Nano for me?
Item: Brand New Celine Handbag
Listing Number: 222726421224
Seller: ccbabie 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-N...421224?hash=item33db877ae8:g:UisAAOSwn25aEq9e
Comments: I love the blue colour however I am nor sure if it is authentic.
Please do let me know if you need more photos. 

Thanks,
Coeli


----------



## pourrayne

Item: Céline Twisted Cabas
Listing Number: 232720220041
Seller: xcharmaineb
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments: Hi all, I'm new to TPF and I just purchased this bag from eBay. If necessary I can post more pictures once I receive it. Please help in confirming its authenticity!


----------



## wmichell33

Item: celine classic box
Listing number: 282904076500
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTI...her-Gold-Cross-Body-/282904076500?_mwBanner=1

Hi there, would you guys be able to help authenticate this listing?


----------



## Summer888

Hi, Im new here, can you help me authenticate this Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Taupe Calfskin leather, the stitches on the sides where the belts are located is not as good as the rest of the stitches, and also the bottom of the bag, is not one piece. The seller post it as Authentic but Im not 100% sure it is. Help please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Detski54

Hi ladies! Can anybody help me authenticate this please? Thank you so much! [emoji5]



Detski54 said:


> Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> View attachment 3976640
> View attachment 3976644
> View attachment 3976650
> View attachment 3976651
> View attachment 3976652
> View attachment 3976653
> View attachment 3976655
> View attachment 3976656
> View attachment 3976657
> View attachment 3976658
> View attachment 3976659
> View attachment 3976660


----------



## ca795

Hi there! When you have a chance, could you please authenticate this box bag? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine Burgundy Leather Small Box Bag
Listing number:196051
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-burgundy-leather-small-box-bag-97232.html


----------



## Love4shopping81

Could anyone authenticate this tell me if this looks genuine or fake thanks


----------



## Deccae

Hello, I hope I'm doing correctly? Could someone please kindly authenticate this?

Item:NA
Listing Number:NA
Seller:CONSIGNMENT STORE 
Link:NA
Comments:I ONLY HAVE PICTURES AS SELLER NOW HAS ITEM ON CONSIGNMENT AT A LOCAL STORE. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hle1905

Hi all,
Item: Celine Classic Medium Box
Listing Number: NA
Seller: andreaaaaachu
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Classic-Medium-Box-5ac8314961ca1015cdefe429
Comments: Please help me authenticate this Celine box bag. I’m planning to purchase it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kimbag

Can you authenticate this celine bag for me, please. Thank you so much [emoji71]‍♀️[emoji120]


----------



## Sophia

ca795 said:


> Hi there! When you have a chance, could you please authenticate this box bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Burgundy Leather Small Box Bag
> Listing number:196051
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-burgundy-leather-small-box-bag-97232.html



I'm pretty sure this bag is counterfeit. I don't know how it made it past inspection at Yoogi.


----------



## Ana S.

Please help me authenticate this bag.
Thank you!!

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing number: none
Seller:  i bought the bag from a thrift store
Link: none


----------



## Mimico

Hi, this is my first time on here, so I hope I am doing this correctly. Could I kindly ask for your opinion on this bag.  There are 10 pics in the ad, including the tag. Thank-you in advance.

Item: Céline Trapeze
Listing Number: Listed on my local Kijiji as  *Authentic Celine Trapeze in Medium - Croc embossed*
Seller: N/A
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ed/1336476726?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## melusinex

Hi, please authenticate this bag when you get the chance. I've had my eye on it for a while, but it's been sold and returned twice on Fashionphile, which makes me a little skeptical. Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Frame Evening Clutch on Chain - Steel Blue/Plum
Listing number: 231568
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...e-evening-chain-clutch-steel-blue-plum-231568


----------



## duoshou

Please help me authenticate this celine twisted cabas!! Thanks a lot !!

Item: Celine twisted cabas 2017 ss
Listing Number:?
Seller: local sale
Link: no online link
Comments: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4yuxfvogpije5z5/AADJs7T5xxsQYga5zoEhdhpga?dl=0
Because I ask the seller to send me tons of photos, I put those into dropbox and it's easy to review that way I guess...
Again, thanks whoever provide any thoughts on whether it's fake or not. I would truly appreciate your help!!!!!
I really love this bag and am so ready to buy it if it's authentic!


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag when you get the chance. I've had my eye on it for a while, but it's been sold and returned twice on Fashionphile, which makes me a little skeptical. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Frame Evening Clutch on Chain - Steel Blue/Plum
> Listing number: 231568
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...e-evening-chain-clutch-steel-blue-plum-231568



Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

duoshou said:


> Please help me authenticate this celine twisted cabas!! Thanks a lot !!
> 
> Item: Celine twisted cabas 2017 ss
> Listing Number:?
> Seller: local sale
> Link: no online link
> Comments:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4yuxfvogpije5z5/AADJs7T5xxsQYga5zoEhdhpga?dl=0
> Because I ask the seller to send me tons of photos, I put those into dropbox and it's easy to review that way I guess...
> Again, thanks whoever provide any thoughts on whether it's fake or not. I would truly appreciate your help!!!!!
> I really love this bag and am so ready to buy it if it's authentic!



The pictures look authentic!


----------



## ca795

Sophia said:


> I'm pretty sure this bag is counterfeit. I don't know how it made it past inspection at Yoogi.


Thank you for your input! What makes you think it is a counterfeit?


----------



## Sophia

Mimico said:


> Hi, this is my first time on here, so I hope I am doing this correctly. Could I kindly ask for your opinion on this bag.  There are 10 pics in the ad, including the tag. Thank-you in advance.
> 
> Item: Céline Trapeze
> Listing Number: Listed on my local Kijiji as  *Authentic Celine Trapeze in Medium - Croc embossed*
> Seller: N/A
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ed/1336476726?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



I would stay away from this listing. The logo seems a bit off to me - as does the hardware.


----------



## melusinex

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you


----------



## ca795

ca795 said:


> Thank you for your input! What makes you think it is a counterfeit?


Oddly enough, someone else asked about this exact listing at the end of March, and another authenticator thought it was authentic. Now I'm thoroughly confused :-/


----------



## Sophia

ca795 said:


> Thank you for your input! What makes you think it is a counterfeit?



Two things. The sheen of the box calfskin is off. Also, the identification card it comes with is completely counterfeit. This bag is not called the Boston. Céline has never had those cards.


----------



## Sophia

ca795 said:


> Oddly enough, someone else asked about this exact listing at the end of March, and another authenticator thought it was authentic. Now I'm thoroughly confused :-/



I really do not think this bag is authentic. This is my most honest opinion.


----------



## ca795

Sophia said:


> I really do not think this bag is authentic. This is my most honest opinion.


Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sophia

ca795 said:


> Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.



Of course dear!


----------



## wmichell33

Hi there would anyone be able to help authenticate this listing? Thanks 
Item: celine classic box
Listing number: 282904076500
Seller: luxurycitizen
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-CLASSIC-BOX-BAG-FLAP-MEDIUM-Black-Leather-Gold-Cross-Body-/282904076500?_mwBanner=1


----------



## duoshou

Sophia said:


> The pictures look authentic!


Thanks for your opinion! Do you know if authentic Celine would have some smell?


----------



## estx1987

Hoping I did this right! Was wondering if anyone could authenticate this Celine Cabas Tote on eBay for me? I am told it was purchased from Saks in 2013. 

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142749369217

Auction #: 142749369217

Seller: shu1050 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Ana S.

Please help me authenticate this bag.
Thank you!!

Item: Celine Phantom
Listing number: none/NA
Seller:  i bought the bag from a thrift store
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/home/celine phantom


----------



## unoma

Ana S. said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing number: none/NA
> Seller:  i bought the bag from a thrift store
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/home/celine phantom


Link isnt opening


----------



## unoma

estx1987 said:


> Hoping I did this right! Was wondering if anyone could authenticate this Celine Cabas Tote on eBay for me? I am told it was purchased from Saks in 2013.
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142749369217
> 
> Auction #: 142749369217
> 
> Seller: shu1050
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Auth Cabas


----------



## unoma

Ana S. said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing number: none
> Seller:  i bought the bag from a thrift store
> Link: none


Auth


----------



## Ana S.

unoma said:


> Link isnt opening


hi unoma.
thanks in advance. 
pls try this :https://www.dropbox.com/home/celine phantom


----------



## Ana S.

unoma said:


> Auth



thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

Kimbag said:


> Can you authenticate this celine bag for me, please. Thank you so much [emoji71]‍♀️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030588
> View attachment 4030589
> View attachment 4030590
> View attachment 4030591
> View attachment 4030593
> View attachment 4030594
> View attachment 4030595
> View attachment 4030598
> View attachment 4030599


Fake


----------



## unoma

Ana S. said:


> hi unoma.
> thanks in advance.
> pls try this :https://www.dropbox.com/home/celine phantom


Still not opening


----------



## unoma

Hle1905 said:


> Hi all,
> Item: Celine Classic Medium Box
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: andreaaaaachu
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Classic-Medium-Box-5ac8314961ca1015cdefe429
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this Celine box bag. I’m planning to purchase it. Thank you so much.


Box is a Fake


----------



## unoma

Deccae said:


> Hello, I hope I'm doing correctly? Could someone please kindly authenticate this?
> 
> Item:NA
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller:CONSIGNMENT STORE
> Link:NA
> Comments:I ONLY HAVE PICTURES AS SELLER NOW HAS ITEM ON CONSIGNMENT AT A LOCAL STORE.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4029836
> View attachment 4029837
> View attachment 4029838
> View attachment 4029839
> View attachment 4029840


Auth


----------



## unoma

ca795 said:


> Hi there! When you have a chance, could you please authenticate this box bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Burgundy Leather Small Box Bag
> Listing number:196051
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-burgundy-leather-small-box-bag-97232.html


Auth


----------



## unoma

pourrayne said:


> Item: Céline Twisted Cabas
> Listing Number: 232720220041
> Seller: xcharmaineb
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Twisted-Cabas-in-Green-Black-Cream/232720220041?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hi all, I'm new to TPF and I just purchased this bag from eBay. If necessary I can post more pictures once I receive it. Please help in confirming its authenticity!


Not enough photos to authenticate


----------



## unoma

coeli28 said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this Celine Nano for me?
> Item: Brand New Celine Handbag
> Listing Number: 222726421224
> Seller: ccbabie
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-N...421224?hash=item33db877ae8:g:UisAAOSwn25aEq9e
> Comments: I love the blue colour however I am nor sure if it is authentic.
> Please do let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Thanks,
> Coeli


Ask for all imprint, serial number, zipper marking and photos of the strap


----------



## unoma

Ycbaby said:


> Item: Celine Luggage Nano
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: @mybagsbunny on instagram
> Link:
> Comments: preloved bag. Seller is rather reputable in my country. Do help me thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4024530
> View attachment 4024532
> View attachment 4024521
> View attachment 4024524
> View attachment 4024526
> View attachment 4024527
> View attachment 4024528
> View attachment 4024531


Nano is Auth


----------



## unoma

lcscjzc said:


> Hi guys, would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this trapeze
> 
> Item: CELINE Bicolor Whipsnake Trapeze Python Medium Bag
> Listing number: 253537248135
> Seller: fabbatista77hotmailcom
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...248135?hash=item3b07ff6387:g:S8wAAOSw9y1anldF
> 
> Many thanks!


Auth


----------



## Kimbag

unoma said:


> Fake


What make you think the bag is fake? The bag was bought at barney store with the receipt and tag.


----------



## pourrayne

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate



This bag is arriving tomorrow, I will upload more pictures thanks!


----------



## duoshou

unoma said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate


Hi unoma, when you have time would you authenticate this celine twisted cabas please？ Thanks a lot !!

Item: Celine twisted cabas 2017 ss
Listing Number:?
Seller: local sale
Link: no online link
Comments: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4yuxfvogpije5z5/AADJs7T5xxsQYga5zoEhdhpga?dl=0
Because I ask the seller to send me tons of photos, I put those into dropbox and it's easy to review that way I guess...
Again, thanks whoever provide any thoughts on whether it's fake or not. I would truly appreciate your help!!!!!
I really love this bag and am so ready to buy it if it's authentic!


----------



## Ycbaby

unoma said:


> Nano is Auth



Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## goldenpond

Hello dear authenticators, kindly help me authenticate this celine bag. Thank you in advance.
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Suede Large Trapeze Dune
Listing Number: 221248
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-large-trapeze-dune-221248
Comments:


----------



## frenchbazaar

I bought in a impulse and now I am not sure as they are a model from 2012 and there aren'tenouch references online, also it came with a Celine case that doesn't look quite right for the size of the shades, and the cloth is not Celine but Celine Dion lol, but they are used so I am not sure.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Cline-Paris-Audrey-Sunglasses-59dff816f0928244a200042f
Celine SC 1747


----------



## chanjlj

PLEAse kindly authenticate
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18300954...f69f182ea02&bu=43129887723&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## Hle1905

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Thank you so much.


----------



## Hle1905

unoma said:


> Box is a Fake


Hi Unoma,

Sorry to bother you again. Could you please take a look at this bag to see if it’s authentic?
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m27767809142/
Thank you so much!


----------



## ashlie

duoshou said:


> Thanks for your opinion! Do you know if authentic Celine would have some smell?



Yes. They can. I noticed his on my grained nano.


----------



## bry_dee

Is this authentic? Thank you.

https://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOWBID-Auth...045256?hash=item41df871188:g:h70AAOSwszpay4kp


----------



## f3lixf3liciss

Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this Celine small Cabas phantom bag please? I've already purchased it and it's on the way! I've never bought Celine before nor have I ever used Fashionphile (seller). Your help is greatly needed and appreciated! 
Thank you so much in advance!

Item: 
CELINE Calfskin Small Belt Cabas Phantom Light Anthracite
Seller: Fashionphile
Item number: 228374
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-small-belt-cabas-phantom-light-anthracite-228374

Comment: I do not see this tassle and smooth leather style on Celine website or in my local store. So I've also been wondering if this bag could be really old? Fashionphile listing does not have a year. I bought it for $1115, do you think the price is reasonable for this style and condition please? Thank you!


----------



## Tina.T

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much!


----------



## Jollibee32

Hi, can I get your expertise to authenticate the following: 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Red w/ Silver Hardware Leather Bag Crossbody
Listing #:  332370174620
Seller: eBay
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332370174620

Seller mentioned it was purchased in 2016. Color name is Merlot. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sophia

f3lixf3liciss said:


> Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this Celine small Cabas phantom bag please? I've already purchased it and it's on the way! I've never bought Celine before nor have I ever used Fashionphile (seller). Your help is greatly needed and appreciated!
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item:
> CELINE Calfskin Small Belt Cabas Phantom Light Anthracite
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item number: 228374
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-small-belt-cabas-phantom-light-anthracite-228374
> 
> Comment: I do not see this tassle and smooth leather style on Celine website or in my local store. So I've also been wondering if this bag could be really old? Fashionphile listing does not have a year. I bought it for $1115, do you think the price is reasonable for this style and condition please? Thank you!



Authentic. The Cabas Phantom with Tassels were seasonal!


----------



## f3lixf3liciss

Sophia said:


> Authentic. The Cabas Phantom with Tassels were seasonal!


Thank you so much! I feel so much better about the purchase. I really really appreciate your help!


----------



## bry_dee

bry_dee said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOWBID-Auth...045256?hash=item41df871188:g:h70AAOSwszpay4kp



Reposting in case:
Item: Authentic Celine Paris Shopping Tote Shoulder bag with Pouch
Listing #: 282923045256
Seller: glamfahd
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOWBID-Auth...045256?hash=item41df871188:g:h70AAOSwszpay4kp


----------



## chanjlj

Please kindly authenticate this micro ? Thanks 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...f69f182ea02&bu=43129887723&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## chanjlj

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18300954...f69f182ea02&bu=43129887723&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## ivorytower87aol

Hello, is this authentic?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-C...all-Tote-BlackSilver-5ab7f3a8739d48c9622cb675

item: cabas small shopper tote
listing number: n/a
seller: sopheinlein
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-C...all-Tote-BlackSilver-5ab7f3a8739d48c9622cb675


----------



## powee

Hi... 
Please help me authenticate this Celine Small Trio. I got this from one reseller in Thailand but it looks different from other Trio bag (zipper, serial number). Leather also looks different from each partition pocket. Your help is much appreciated. Please let me know if you need more picture.


----------



## TeeBeh

Hi there everyone. I have searched the thread to see if the bag has already been authenticated, but cannot find it. Looking to purchase this bag off Tradesy and a little concerned it might be a fake because of the price, so please help! Thank you

Item: Classic Box Medium Black Python and Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 21000455
Seller: Anne D.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-black-python-and-leather-shoulder-bag/21000455/ 

Thanks again


----------



## Hle1905

Hi all,
It’s very URGENT since I only have 3 days to inspect this bag from today (04/18/18). PLEASE help me authenticate if this box bag is authentic.
Item: Preloved Celine Classic Box In Burgundy
Listing Number: m27767809142
Seller: katrinala
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m27767809142/
Comment: This box bag doesn’t have serial numbers, the seller told me that her SA at Saks said that newer box doesn’t have one. She purchased this box around late 2016, early 2017. I’ll include more photos in the next post.
Thank you so much,


----------



## Hle1905

More photos for
Item: Preloved Celine Classic Box In Burgundy
Listing Number: m27767809142
Seller: katrinala
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m27767809142/


----------



## Ella C

Hi! I have already purchased this pouch and it was shipped to me from Dubai (I'm in the US). Didn't think the pictures in the listing were good enough for authentication, so had to snap my own. It's from Inseller, which seems legit, and the pouch feels and looks authentic to me. But would love your input! Thank you so much in advance!!

Item: Celine Solo Trio Cosmetic Pouch in Burgundy
Seller: Inseller
Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/b...urgundy-leather-duo-cosmetic-pouch-20149.html


----------



## Sophia

Hle1905 said:


> More photos for
> Item: Preloved Celine Classic Box In Burgundy
> Listing Number: m27767809142
> Seller: katrinala
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m27767809142/


Fake


----------



## Hle1905

Sophia said:


> Fake


I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much. Could you please let me know what makes you think the bag is fake?


----------



## Sophia

Hle1905 said:


> I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much. Could you please let me know what makes you think the bag is fake?



There’s no way the bag would come without a serial number. Especially if coming from a store like Saks. I’ve purchased a Classic this year and the serial number has never changed. 

The font on the Made in Italy and dustbag are all off. Also, the dead give away is the sheen and gloss on the leather. It differs very much from the Box Calf Céline uses!


----------



## Hle1905

Sophia said:


> There’s no way the bag would come without a serial number. Especially if coming from a store like Saks. I’ve purchased a Classic this year and the serial number has never changed.
> 
> The font on the Made in Italy and dustbag are all off. Also, the dead give away is the sheen and gloss on the leather. It differs very much from the Box Calf Céline uses!



Thank you so much for your time. I’m very appreciated.


----------



## q.s.o.

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Vermillion, Drummed Leather
Production Code: x - xx - 1122 (see image below)
Materials: Drummed Leather, dark pewter hardwear color, & matching micro fiber lining.
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Pre-owned Celine Micro in Vermillion from 2012nfor myself. Good condition, body soft but still retains shape but something feels off. I don't know if I'm just over inspecting/judging the micro luggage or my gut is absolutely telling me the truth and have a used fake.
Already paid for an online authenticator, used my own Celine's for comparison, and went to Celine to look at the current micros yet I'm not convinced and still worried, so, I want a second look by Celine's finest owners/experts because someone has owned an older micro luggage here. 
I'm so embarrassed if I did purchase a fake as I'm been buying/collecting for years.  
That said, I bought with desire and not common sense.

Tl;rd
Collected for number of years, bought a micro luggage on-line from a vendor I have never used before. Uses my desire to own one vs common sense. Now extra scared and over thinking the authenticity of said bag. For my own use or die trying to return it!

Thank you in Advance Fellow Purse Hunters


----------



## chanjlj

Pls kindly authenticate this micro 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...f69f182ea02&bu=43129887723&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## chanjlj

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18300954...f64cb151620a860e7d5a511fffa3bd3&ul_noapp=true


----------



## q.s.o.

q.s.o. said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Vermillion, Drummed Leather
> Production Code: x - xx - 1122 (see image below)
> Materials: Drummed Leather, dark pewter hardwear color, & matching micro fiber lining.
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Close-up of inside tag. Hot-stamped is chipping and not clean stamp. Also note the stitching vs. the leading/spacing of the text.


----------



## vzy

Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this bag? Let me know if we need other pictures and I can request.

Item: Celine Case Bag
Listing Number: eBay item number -- 142653351513
Seller: digitalwill
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142653351513?ViewItem=&item=142653351513
Comments: n/a


----------



## powee

powee said:


> Hi...
> Please help me authenticate this Celine Small Trio. I got this from one reseller in Thailand but it looks different from other Trio bag (zipper, serial number). Leather also looks different from each partition pocket. Your help is much appreciated. Please let me know if you need more picture.
> 
> View attachment 4037752
> View attachment 4037753
> View attachment 4037754
> View attachment 4037755
> View attachment 4037756
> View attachment 4037757
> View attachment 4037758
> View attachment 4037759
> View attachment 4037760



serial number




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TeeBeh

Hi guys,

I found clearer photos on a different site for:
Item: Classic Box Medium Black Python and Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 21000455
Seller: Anne D.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-black-python-and-leather-shoulder-bag/21000455/

Please help me authenticate it! thank you


----------



## goldenpond

Good day, please help authenticate this Celine Medium Trapeze. Thank you so much for your kind assistance.

Item: Celine Tri-Color Leather and Suade Medium Trapeze
Listing Number: 195791
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-tri-color-leather-and-suede-medium-trapeze-bag.htm
l
	

		
			
		

		
	











Comments:


----------



## ScoutMinion

Good afternoon!
Any help with this item below is much appreciated 

Item: Boston Bag
Listing Number: 142536558114
Seller: CJ Luxury
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Brown-leather-Boston-travel-hand-bag/142536558114?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:

Thank you!


----------



## Detski54

Hi Everyone! This is my 3rd time posting this since Feb but got no response, can anybody kindly help me authenticate the bag please? Many thanks! 

Name: Celine Nano Luggage
Color: vermillion
Link: n/a

Authenticate This CÉLINE
Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help. 


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32068277/


----------



## jes0912

Hi there,
I’m hoping someone will be able to help me authenticate this Celine belt bag. It’s been listed by a local private seller. 

Here are some photos, let me know if you need any additional ones, thank you so much in advanced! 














View attachment 4044451


Thank you so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CLouise

Hi, can someone help to authenticate this celine box please..

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-5590139.shtml

Thanks


----------



## CLouise

Hi, can someone pls help authenticate this celine box please..
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-5590139.shtml

Thankss


----------



## amychen99

Item: Celine Mini Tri-colour Horse Hair Hand Bag
Listing Number:123066918936
Seller:juicylucyuden
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-M...rLzUvTP240R9kYAaQAbu8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Dear authenticator: Will you please authenticate this Celine bag? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## amychen99

Item: Celine Mini Tri-colour Horse Hair Hand Bag
Listing Number:123066918936
Seller:juicylucyuden
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-M...rLzUvTP240R9kYAaQAbu8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Dear authenticator: More photos. Many thanks.


----------



## Carinna

Hi, can you all please check these photos if this is a genuine Celine Nano? 

Here’s the link in ebay where this is up for sale. https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nan...d-Pebbled-Leather-Kendall-Jenner/163002091862

TIA


----------



## Carinna

Hi,

Can you please help me and authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.




Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Handbag Beige Sand Pebbled Leather Kendall Jenner

Listing number :  163002091862

Seller: sinboosh

Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nan...d-Pebbled-Leather-Kendall-Jenner/163002091862

Comment: asked the seller for more photos, no reply yet.


----------



## catyoung

Hi, asking everyone if you can help me authenticate this.























Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sophia

Carinna said:


> View attachment 4047421
> View attachment 4047422
> View attachment 4047423
> View attachment 4047420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me and authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Handbag Beige Sand Pebbled Leather Kendall Jenner
> 
> Listing number :  163002091862
> 
> Seller: sinboosh
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nan...d-Pebbled-Leather-Kendall-Jenner/163002091862
> 
> Comment: asked the seller for more photos, no reply yet.


This is fake!


----------



## Sophia

amychen99 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Tri-colour Horse Hair Hand Bag
> Listing Number:123066918936
> Seller:juicylucyuden
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Tri-colour-Horse-Hair-Hand-Bag-/123066918936?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=0gmortrLzUvTP240R9kYAaQAbu8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Dear authenticator: More photos. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045147
> View attachment 4045148
> View attachment 4045149
> View attachment 4045150
> View attachment 4045151
> View attachment 4045153



Authentic. Great price too.


----------



## channstar98

PLEASE AUTH CELINE NANO!!
This is all I have as of now: I apologize if this is not enough but I’d love some option based off of what I have! The seller seems to have made lots of sales idk if that’s encouraging https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-tri-color-nano-carmin-leather-cross-body-bag/11372005/


----------



## amychen99

Sophia said:


> Authentic. Great price too.


Thank you very much for your help Sophia.


----------



## SERELLA_G

Hello,

Could you please verify this celine for me? My case is urgent as I already purchased this bag and I am 80% convinced it is fake when I open the parcel. The bag comes with the Entrupy certification and that's why I didn't question it at the first place. So, I am million thankful to your assistance in authenticating this celine box.

item: Celine Classic Box in chestnut calfskin
listed number: N/A
seller link: https://leprix.com/shop/celine/crossbody/classic-box-bag-medium-chestnut-calfskin
seller name: LePrix


----------



## SERELLA_G

SERELLA_G said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please verify this celine for me? My case is urgent as I already purchased this bag and I am 80% convinced it is fake when I open the parcel. The bag comes with the Entrupy certification and that's why I didn't question it at the first place. So, I am million thankful to your assistance in authenticating this celine box.
> 
> item: Celine Classic Box in chestnut calfskin
> listed number: N/A
> seller link: https://leprix.com/shop/celine/crossbody/classic-box-bag-medium-chestnut-calfskin
> seller name: LePrix
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048126
> View attachment 4048127
> View attachment 4048128
> View attachment 4048129
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048126
> View attachment 4048127
> View attachment 4048128
> View attachment 4048129
> View attachment 4048130
> View attachment 4048131
> View attachment 4048132
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048126
> View attachment 4048127
> View attachment 4048128
> View attachment 4048129
> View attachment 4048130
> View attachment 4048131
> View attachment 4048132



Sorry for the too many pictures but I want to show as detail and clear as possible. Here are a few more. Many thanks to the help!


----------



## katielau388

*Item Name: Celine Nano Drummed Leather in Black 
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Trammiie
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-C...Calfskin-Luggage-Bag-5ad7c10261ca101b2913bf54*

Hello, please help me authenticate this! I think it is real but the "Made in Italy" in all caps is throwing me off a bit as I think for nanos it is supposed to be in lowercase? Please help, thank you!


----------



## Sophia

SERELLA_G said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please verify this celine for me? My case is urgent as I already purchased this bag and I am 80% convinced it is fake when I open the parcel. The bag comes with the Entrupy certification and that's why I didn't question it at the first place. So, I am million thankful to your assistance in authenticating this celine box.
> 
> item: Celine Classic Box in chestnut calfskin
> listed number: N/A
> seller link: https://leprix.com/shop/celine/crossbody/classic-box-bag-medium-chestnut-calfskin
> seller name: LePrix
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048126
> View attachment 4048127
> View attachment 4048128
> View attachment 4048129
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048126
> View attachment 4048127
> View attachment 4048128
> View attachment 4048129
> View attachment 4048130
> View attachment 4048131
> View attachment 4048132
> View attachment 4048123
> View attachment 4048124
> View attachment 4048125
> View attachment 4048126
> View attachment 4048127
> View attachment 4048128
> View attachment 4048129
> View attachment 4048130
> View attachment 4048131
> View attachment 4048132



Yes dear you're right. This is fake!


----------



## enayan

Sophia said:


> Everything looks authentic except for the leather. I can't tell if it is because there is a grain over the photo. Can you ask the seller for clear pictures of the leather on the bag? Thanks!





zeronohiya said:


> Item: Celine Nano
> Seller: realtysten1980
> Listing No: 263386473051
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-NANO-Khaki-Leather-Cross-Body-Luggage-Tote-Bag/263386473051?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: Seller has 2 other's for sale. Happy New Year and Thank you!





Hi there! I ended up buying this bag and now I’m having second thoughts. Here are some close up shots. I’m afraid the leather feels thin and light, especially the leather strap. Also some tough finishes. See attached photos. Please let me know your thoughts and thank you for your time!!


Also is it supposed to be exactly 8 inches across because mine is not, it’s 1/8 in short. I think mine looks a little fatter for some reason maybe that’s why. See photos. 








View attachment 4048627
View attachment 4048628


----------



## SERELLA_G

Sophia said:


> Yes dear you're right. This is fake!



Thank you Sophia. I need to contact the seller at once! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jes0912

Hi, I’m just reposting this because I think it was missed. I’m hoping someone will be able to authenticate this for me, thank you!!!



jes0912 said:


> Hi there,
> I’m hoping someone will be able to help me authenticate this Celine belt bag. It’s been listed by a local private seller.
> 
> Here are some photos, let me know if you need any additional ones, thank you so much in advanced!
> View attachment 4044436
> View attachment 4044437
> View attachment 4044438
> View attachment 4044439
> View attachment 4044440
> View attachment 4044441
> View attachment 4044442
> View attachment 4044443
> View attachment 4044444
> View attachment 4044446
> View attachment 4044447
> View attachment 4044448
> View attachment 4044449
> 
> View attachment 4044451
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## katielau388

katielau388 said:


> *Item Name: Celine Nano Drummed Leather in Black
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Trammiie
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-C...Calfskin-Luggage-Bag-5ad7c10261ca101b2913bf54*
> 
> Hello, please help me authenticate this! I think it is real but the "Made in Italy" in all caps is throwing me off a bit as I think for nanos it is supposed to be in lowercase? Please help, thank you!
> View attachment 4048371
> View attachment 4048373
> View attachment 4048374
> View attachment 4048375
> View attachment 4048379
> View attachment 4048380
> View attachment 4048381
> View attachment 4048378



Here are more photos, I just received it please help thank you!


----------



## MissXio

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: Item #192523249896
Seller: japrest985_7 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celin...IbqggZ3l1WxWbUQ0FyFXg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hello I'm sort of pressed for time on this one sorry.  I don't believe its authentic due to the low bid, but I would just like to make sure. Because they state it is authentic or money back. if it is real I'd like to purchase it immediately.  TIA


----------



## MissXio

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: eBay item number:253580374540
Seller: naldeffyoy-5
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: Hello I'm sort of pressed for time on this one as well sorry!! . I don't believe its authentic due to the low bid and similarities between this seller and the previous one I posted, but I would just like to make sure. Because they state it is authentic or full money back. if it is real I'd like to purchase it immediately as well. TIA  xoxo


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this Luggage tote? I could not find any like it anywhere than on fashionphile. Thank you.
View attachment 4050336
View attachment 4050337
View attachment 4050338


Item: Celine calfskin nubuck suede tricolor micro luggage 

Item #: 228038

Seller: fashionphile 

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-nubuck-suede-tricolor-micro-luggage-blue-228038


----------



## msrexy

Hi Guys 
Could you please help me Authenticate this bag. 
I’ve asked for more photos still waiting a response. 
Too good to be true? 
Please help. 

Item: Medium Red Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 112957131571
Seller:  tinle-414
Link:  Medium celine bag in box calfskin - Red https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/112957131571

Thank you


----------



## msrexy

msrexy said:


> Hi Guys
> Could you please help me Authenticate this bag.
> I’ve asked for more photos still waiting a response.
> Too good to be true?
> Please help.
> 
> Item: Medium Red Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 112957131571
> Seller:  tinle-414
> Link:  Medium celine bag in box calfskin - Red https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/112957131571
> 
> Thank you



More photos serial* number is U.LA0127W.  




*


----------



## honeyya

Hi everyone! Could you help me validate this ring bag? Thank you for your help. I’m really sorry there is no link because it is an item on sale on the Carousell app. Really hope you can help, this will be my first Celine purchase And I am worried about the ‘F’ mark in the inside logo of the bag.


Item: Celine ring bag
ID: NA
Seller: Carousell used bag seller 
Link: NA (purchase through Carousell app)


----------



## katielau388

katielau388 said:


> Here are more photos, I just received it please help thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049947
> View attachment 4049948
> View attachment 4049949
> View attachment 4049950
> View attachment 4049952
> View attachment 4049953
> View attachment 4049955
> View attachment 4049956
> View attachment 4049959
> View attachment 4049970


"
Pictures of the zipper in the small pocket in the front



Another picture of the regular zipper of the bag


Dust bag as a soft material inside



Is the envelope not supposed to have a hyphen as well?



Please help, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## rsim

Item: Celine nano luggage in dune colour
Listing number: None
Seller: Local private seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Hi, I hope I am doing this correctly. Please could you help in authenticating this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## rsim

rsim said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage in dune colour
> Listing number: None
> Seller: Local private seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hi, I hope I am doing this correctly. Please could you help in authenticating this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## momofbudnchum

Hello, could you kindly authenticate?  Seller is a TPF member.  Thank you so much!

Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG IN SMOOTH CAMEL
Listing Number:  Ebay 173283085369
Seller:  ldybug33
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## purple37

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag In Grained Black Calfskin
Listing Number: 163011820592
Seller: mma0025 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Min...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:  Thank you experts for your time and help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## lemonnadde

Can someone please help me to authenticate this Celine Macadam travel bag?  I've been seeing a ton of these pop up on Vestiaire Collective at very low price points ($300ish).  The design makes me think they are easily fakeable, so I have doubts about their authenticity.  I'd really love any insight into this particular bag (Macadam/Boston).  Thank you!

Item: Celine Brown 48h Bag
Listing Number:  5615480
Seller: THEBAGRICULTURE (United States) 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e/brown-cloth-celine-travel-bag-5615480.shtml
Comments: Macadam cloth print, "Boston" style duffle


----------



## LittlePins

Hello guys 
Could you help me authenticate these vintage Céline bags please? I’ve never seen these designs...

Item: Celine vintage
Listing number:
Seller: Local private seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Two bags from the same seller


----------



## forespec

I'd appreciate some help with this item:

Celine Nano Handbag
Item Number282941168547
adytzu_yoo(379)
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Handbag/282941168547
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juliek1976

Hi everyone, may I ask if you can authenticate this for me? It is my first ever Celine purchase for my sister's birthday/graduation, so I am hoping I have not got this very wrong! 

item: CELINE medium luggage tote
Listing number: 142776103064
Seller: aparkes27
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautifu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Many thanks!


----------



## deborahfernandez50

Please Authenticate This Purse. 
Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Green F-PA-0141



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Luggage-Tote-Green/163019919832


----------



## deborahfernandez50

Item Name: Authentic Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Green
Item Number: F-PA-0141
Seller ID: Ferdeb.gbmtb

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Luggage-Tote-Green/163019919832


----------



## deborahfernandez50

Name: Authentic Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Green
Serial Number: F-PA-0141
Seller: ferdeb.gbmtb

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Luggage-Tote-Green/163019919832


----------



## Gabsemerj

Hi! Please authenticate these Celine Tilda sunglasses.  
Item: Celine Tilda Sunglasses
Listing Number:  *CELINE CL 41076/S TILDA *
Seller: EZContacts.com
Link: https://www.ezcontacts.com/product/sunglasses/317139/celine-cl-41076-s-tilda

Comments: Very very mixed reviews on their website, but looks and feels real.  I have previously purchased Celine sunnies from Nordstroms.  Same weight/ exact hinges/ etched logo/case


----------



## juliek1976

Hi everyone, may I ask if you can authenticate this for me? It is my first ever Celine purchase as the one from ebay has been returned. It is for my sister's birthday/graduation, so I am hoping I have not got this very wrong! 

item: CELINE large luggage tote
Item number: 119290
Seller: hardly ever worn it - seller VIP 2308
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/119290/celine-two-tone-large-luggage-tote 
Many thanks!


----------



## Sophia

msrexy said:


> More photos serial* number is U.LA0127W.
> View attachment 4050654
> View attachment 4050655
> View attachment 4050656
> View attachment 4050658
> *



Hey dear. Sadly this bag is for sure a fake. Real Authentication was correct with their assessment!


----------



## Detski54

Detski54 said:


> Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> View attachment 3976640
> View attachment 3976644
> View attachment 3976650
> View attachment 3976651
> View attachment 3976652
> View attachment 3976653
> View attachment 3976655
> View attachment 3976656
> View attachment 3976657
> View attachment 3976658
> View attachment 3976659
> View attachment 3976660



Hi Ladies. Would like to ask some help with authentication please? [emoji120] Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Crc21

Item:  Céline Nano in black drummed leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Local private seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this Céline Nano Luggage. The zipper has the numbers 5 and 3 and has ykk engraving on both sides.


----------



## Crc21

**Posting more photos**

Item:  Céline Nano in black drummed leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Local private seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this Céline Nano Luggage. The zipper has the numbers 5 and 3 and has ykk engraving on both sides.


----------



## Sophia

Crc21 said:


> **Posting more photos**
> 
> Item:  Céline Nano in black drummed leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Local private seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this Céline Nano Luggage. The zipper has the numbers 5 and 3 and has ykk engraving on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059881
> View attachment 4059879
> View attachment 4059878
> View attachment 4059877
> View attachment 4059876
> View attachment 4059875
> View attachment 4059874
> View attachment 4059873
> View attachment 4059872
> View attachment 4059871



This is fake!


----------



## ycstar89

Hello can you please help me authenticate this bag i just received it today and i have concerns with the interior of it i ourchased it preloved to try and save some money on it but now i'm scared. 


this is the link to where i purchased it. i will also attach more pictures. 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-mini-tote/23177907/


----------



## Sophia

ycstar89 said:


> Hello can you please help me authenticate this bag i just received it today and i have concerns with the interior of it i ourchased it preloved to try and save some money on it but now i'm scared.
> 
> 
> this is the link to where i purchased it. i will also attach more pictures.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-mini-tote/23177907/


Authentic! This is an older model with the microfiber lining. They updated the Drummed leather Luggages to use Suede lining now!


----------



## Forex

Hi,

I’d appreciate it if you can authenticate these two box bags. Please let me know if you need more information or photo. Thank you

Item: Fabulous Authentic Celine Classic Grey Medium Box Bag w/ Silver HW 
Listing number: 282956804240
Seller: bmclean0916
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282956804240


Item: NEW AUTHENTIC CELINE CLASSIC BOX BAG FLAP MEDIUM Black Leather Gold Cross Body  
Listing number: 312129989400
Seller: luxurycitizen 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312129989400


----------



## juliek1976

Hello, may I ask if someone can autheticate this Celine Trapeze for me?

Item: Genuine Céline Trapeze Bag - RRP £1500.00
listing number: 202306988020
Seller: evelynh2681

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202306988020
All looks genuine however as it's a gift for my sister, always reassuring to get some expert approval!


----------



## sophia307

Hi
Could you please authentic this for me
Item: Celine small trapeze in multi color

Seller: forever red soles
Link: N/A
https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...color-taupe-ivory-beige-bullhide-shoulder-bag


----------



## sophia307

Hi
I have another trapeze needs to be authenticated, Thanks 
Item: Celine small trapeze in multi color
ID: N/A 

Seller: forever red soles
Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...-black-and-taupe-leather-and-blue-suede-wings


----------



## GlendaV

Item: Céline Trio Small in Vermillion
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Local Private Seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this? First ever Céline purchase and just want to make sure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sophia

GlendaV said:


> Item: Céline Trio Small in Vermillion
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Local Private Seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this? First ever Céline purchase and just want to make sure. Thanks in advance.



A very obvious fake! Hope you can get a refund immediately!


----------



## GlendaV

Sophia said:


> A very obvious fake! Hope you can get a refund immediately!


 
Oh no! When i saw it personally i also doubted it thats why i posted it here to have it double checked if my suspicions are correct. Too bad. I’ll try to contact the seller. Does anybody here think thats its also fake? Any authenticators that can help me would be much apppreciated. Thank you.


----------



## GlendaV

*Here are more photos of the bag for reference including the dustbag. The dustbag really raised some red flags. *


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

I think I have an authentic Céline Bittersweet from the period where they manufactured in China, but I also wasn’t aware that they made all leather bags there. Would love a second opinion and any info about this model w/o the  leather wrap on the top strap.


----------



## theclassic

Item: Celine Small Phantom Cabas, Taupe
Seller: Premier Boutique
Item #: 23259069

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-cabas-phantom-taupe-calfskin-leather-tote/23259069/

Notes - I have been through heck and back trying to get this bag. I bought a different one that came terribly worn (when described as "like new"), and returned and now this one has arrived - it is beautiful and the seller was lovely to deal with, but I want to make certain she is real...

Concerns: The quality feels good, but it is far from buttery soft (as the other one was), but quite rough and very, very stiff. Does this bag start out this way? The other one was definitely softer and more "chewy" if that makes sense - although it was very used and never authenticated (just sent back immediately).

Do the number of stitches look right leading up to the straps? There are also spots of dark dried glue (bottom seam inside bag, and where belt is attached.

I want this to be real SO bad - it will be my first Celine. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## theclassic

More photos, thank you


----------



## theclassic

Should it be able to easily stand up on it's own? I also wanted to add that the seller used the same pics for 2 bags she sold. I asked why it had been previously returned, and she replied that it wasn't that it was a different bag. So that was a little red flag, but I really really wanted it so I took the chance banking on that Tradesy accepts returns if needed. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

GlendaV said:


> *Here are more photos of the bag for reference including the dustbag. The dustbag really raised some red flags. *



Trust me dear. Contact the seller immediately. This bag is 100% fake.


----------



## GlendaV

Sophia said:


> Trust me dear. Contact the seller immediately. This bag is 100% fake.



Thanks alot for your help. Contacted the seller already and she’s willing to give me a refund thank god but she’s still saying its authentic. Oh well.


----------



## evajenny4

Hello! Just found this gorgeous vintage celine and was hoping you guys would be able to help me with authentication! Info is as follows:

Item: vintage celine Boston bag
Listing Number: 153010773412
Seller: fillys-basement
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Celine-Bag/153010773412?hash=item23a0271da4:g:NLIAAOSwXyla7btV
Comments:
Small Speedy Style Bag by Celine, Vintage ,Clean Lining but has exposed piping to corners

Hope the formatting is ok and thank you in advance!


----------



## Detski54

Sophia said:


> Trust me dear. Contact the seller immediately. This bag is 100% fake.



Hi Sophia! Can you help me authenticate the celine nano bag I purchased from private seller please? Have posted it in the group a few times but seems to be unnoticed. Appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.  [emoji5]


----------



## Detski54

Detski54 said:


> Hi Ladies. Would like to ask some help with authentication please? [emoji120] Thank you! [emoji173]️



Here’s the details. [emoji5]

Authenticate This CÉLINE
Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help. 


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32068277/


----------



## kozh

Hello, please authenticate this Celine bag for me:
eBay item number: 323248858558
Seller ID: julipent-0
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323248858558
Nothing to comment just need to be sure that this bag is authentic 
Thank you in advance


----------



## kozh

Hello, please authenticate this Celine bag for me:
eBay item number: 323248858558
Seller ID: julipent-0
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323248858558
Nothing to comment just need to be sure that this bag is authentic 
Thanking you in advance


----------



## Gengen08

Hello authenticators and members. Can someone pls authenticate this Celine trapeze bag for me. Planning to buy it from a friend. Appreciate your time and thank you in advance.


----------



## Gengen08

Here are some other pictures


----------



## theclassic

OH NO! Do ALL Celine bags have a number on the inside of the zipper??? I don't think Authenticate4you will be able to help me in time for a return request for Tradesy and my pocket zipper has no number! Please help - if you have a phantom cabs, does your zipper have a number?? @unoma can you please advise?


----------



## Kleankanteen

Hi could you assist to authenticate this celine nano? I’m not too sure if it is authentic. Based on my research, certain points are pointing towards it being fake but certain points are authentic. I’m really confused. Will really appreciate your assistance on this. Thank you!!


----------



## unoma

Kleankanteen said:


> Hi could you assist to authenticate this celine nano? I’m not too sure if it is authentic. Based on my research, certain points are pointing towards it being fake but certain points are authentic. I’m really confused. Will really appreciate your assistance on this. Thank you!!


Auction link?


----------



## unoma

ycstar89 said:


> Hello can you please help me authenticate this bag i just received it today and i have concerns with the interior of it i ourchased it preloved to try and save some money on it but now i'm scared.
> 
> 
> this is the link to where i purchased it. i will also attach more pictures.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-mini-tote/23177907/


I want to see FOCUS photo of the zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Kleankanteen said:


> Hi could you assist to authenticate this celine nano? I’m not too sure if it is authentic. Based on my research, certain points are pointing towards it being fake but certain points are authentic. I’m really confused. Will really appreciate your assistance on this. Thank you!!


And clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

theclassic said:


> Item: Celine Small Phantom Cabas, Taupe
> Seller: Premier Boutique
> Item #: 23259069
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-cabas-phantom-taupe-calfskin-leather-tote/23259069/
> 
> Notes - I have been through heck and back trying to get this bag. I bought a different one that came terribly worn (when described as "like new"), and returned and now this one has arrived - it is beautiful and the seller was lovely to deal with, but I want to make certain she is real...
> 
> Concerns: The quality feels good, but it is far from buttery soft (as the other one was), but quite rough and very, very stiff. Does this bag start out this way? The other one was definitely softer and more "chewy" if that makes sense - although it was very used and never authenticated (just sent back immediately).
> 
> Do the number of stitches look right leading up to the straps? There are also spots of dark dried glue (bottom seam inside bag, and where belt is attached.
> 
> I want this to be real SO bad - it will be my first Celine. Thank you so much for your time!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Se


juliek1976 said:


> Hello, may I ask if someone can autheticate this Celine Trapeze for me?
> 
> Item: Genuine Céline Trapeze Bag - RRP £1500.00
> listing number: 202306988020
> Seller: evelynh2681
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202306988020
> All looks genuine however as it's a gift for my sister, always reassuring to get some expert approval!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

GlendaV said:


> *Here are more photos of the bag for reference including the dustbag. The dustbag really raised some red flags. *


Fake


----------



## unoma

sophia307 said:


> Hi
> I have another trapeze needs to be authenticated, Thanks
> Item: Celine small trapeze in multi color
> ID: N/A
> 
> Seller: forever red soles
> Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...-black-and-taupe-leather-and-blue-suede-wings


Auth Trapeze


----------



## unoma

sophia307 said:


> Hi
> Could you please authentic this for me
> Item: Celine small trapeze in multi color
> 
> Seller: forever red soles
> Link: N/A
> https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...color-taupe-ivory-beige-bullhide-shoulder-bag


Auth


----------



## unoma

Detski54 said:


> Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> View attachment 3976640
> View attachment 3976644
> View attachment 3976650
> View attachment 3976651
> View attachment 3976652
> View attachment 3976653
> View attachment 3976655
> View attachment 3976656
> View attachment 3976657
> View attachment 3976658
> View attachment 3976659
> View attachment 3976660


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

Detski54 said:


> Here’s the details. [emoji5]
> 
> Authenticate This CÉLINE
> Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32068277/


Nano is Auth. Pls next time include the auction link


----------



## unoma

kozh said:


> Hello, please authenticate this Celine bag for me:
> eBay item number: 323248858558
> Seller ID: julipent-0
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323248858558
> Nothing to comment just need to be sure that this bag is authentic
> Thanking you in advance


Looks off but need to see clear serial number and zipper marking.


----------



## unoma

Gengen08 said:


> Here are some other pictures


Fake.


----------



## unoma

momofbudnchum said:


> Hello, could you kindly authenticate?  Seller is a TPF member.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item:  CELINE MINI LUGGAGE BAG IN SMOOTH CAMEL
> Listing Number:  Ebay 173283085369
> Seller:  ldybug33
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-LUGGAGE-BAG-IN-SMOOTH-CAMEL/173283085369?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:


Ask for serial number


----------



## Gengen08

unoma said:


> Fake.


Thank you unoma. Appreciate your time.


----------



## unoma

purple37 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag In Grained Black Calfskin
> Listing Number: 163011820592
> Seller: mma0025
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Belt-Bag-In-Grained-Black-Calfskin/163011820592?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:  Thank you experts for your time and help. I really appreciate it.


Auth


----------



## unoma

lemonnadde said:


> Can someone please help me to authenticate this Celine Macadam travel bag?  I've been seeing a ton of these pop up on Vestiaire Collective at very low price points ($300ish).  The design makes me think they are easily fakeable, so I have doubts about their authenticity.  I'd really love any insight into this particular bag (Macadam/Boston).  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Brown 48h Bag
> Listing Number:  5615480
> Seller: THEBAGRICULTURE (United States)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e/brown-cloth-celine-travel-bag-5615480.shtml
> Comments: Macadam cloth print, "Boston" style duffle


Auth


----------



## unoma

forespec said:


> I'd appreciate some help with this item:
> 
> Celine Nano Handbag
> Item Number282941168547
> adytzu_yoo(379)
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Handbag/282941168547
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

juliek1976 said:


> Hi everyone, may I ask if you can authenticate this for me? It is my first ever Celine purchase for my sister's birthday/graduation, so I am hoping I have not got this very wrong!
> 
> item: CELINE medium luggage tote
> Listing number: 142776103064
> Seller: aparkes27
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Luggage-Bag/142776103064?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Many thanks!


Ask for zipper marking


----------



## unoma

deborahfernandez50 said:


> Please Authenticate This Purse.
> Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Green F-PA-0141
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Luggage-Tote-Green/163019919832


Fake


----------



## unoma

juliek1976 said:


> Hi everyone, may I ask if you can authenticate this for me? It is my first ever Celine purchase as the one from ebay has been returned. It is for my sister's birthday/graduation, so I am hoping I have not got this very wrong!
> 
> item: CELINE large luggage tote
> Item number: 119290
> Seller: hardly ever worn it - seller VIP 2308
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/119290/celine-two-tone-large-luggage-tote
> Many thanks!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Crc21 said:


> Item:  Céline Nano in black drummed leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Local private seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this Céline Nano Luggage. The zipper has the numbers 5 and 3 and has ykk engraving on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 4059862
> View attachment 4059863
> View attachment 4059864
> View attachment 4059865
> View attachment 4059866
> View attachment 4059867
> View attachment 4059868
> View attachment 4059869
> View attachment 4059870
> View attachment 4059870
> View attachment 4059861


Fake Nano


----------



## Kleankanteen

unoma said:


> I want to see FOCUS photo of the zipper marking





unoma said:


> I want to see FOCUS photo of the zipper marking



There you go!


----------



## unoma

katielau388 said:


> *Item Name: Celine Nano Drummed Leather in Black
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Trammiie
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-C...Calfskin-Luggage-Bag-5ad7c10261ca101b2913bf54*
> 
> Hello, please help me authenticate this! I think it is real but the "Made in Italy" in all caps is throwing me off a bit as I think for nanos it is supposed to be in lowercase? Please help, thank you!
> View attachment 4048371
> View attachment 4048373
> View attachment 4048374
> View attachment 4048375
> View attachment 4048379
> View attachment 4048380
> View attachment 4048381
> View attachment 4048378


Looks off, need to see clear zipper marking


----------



## unoma

enayan said:


> Hi there! I ended up buying this bag and now I’m having second thoughts. Here are some close up shots. I’m afraid the leather feels thin and light, especially the leather strap. Also some tough finishes. See attached photos. Please let me know your thoughts and thank you for your time!!
> 
> 
> Also is it supposed to be exactly 8 inches across because mine is not, it’s 1/8 in short. I think mine looks a little fatter for some reason maybe that’s why. See photos.
> 
> View attachment 4048618
> View attachment 4048619
> 
> View attachment 4048620
> View attachment 4048621
> View attachment 4048622
> 
> View attachment 4048627
> View attachment 4048628


Auth


----------



## unoma

katielau388 said:


> Here are more photos, I just received it please help thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049947
> View attachment 4049948
> View attachment 4049949
> View attachment 4049950
> View attachment 4049952
> View attachment 4049953
> View attachment 4049955
> View attachment 4049956
> View attachment 4049959
> View attachment 4049970


Fake


----------



## unoma

MissXio said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: eBay item number:253580374540
> Seller: naldeffyoy-5
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Purple-magenta-pebbled-leather-Crossbody-Bag/253580374540?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Hello I'm sort of pressed for time on this one as well sorry!! . I don't believe its authentic due to the low bid and similarities between this seller and the previous one I posted, but I would just like to make sure. Because they state it is authentic or full money back. if it is real I'd like to purchase it immediately as well. TIA  xoxo


Both link has been removed


----------



## unoma

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this Luggage tote? I could not find any like it anywhere than on fashionphile. Thank you.
> View attachment 4050336
> View attachment 4050337
> View attachment 4050338
> 
> 
> Item: Celine calfskin nubuck suede tricolor micro luggage
> 
> Item #: 228038
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-nubuck-suede-tricolor-micro-luggage-blue-228038


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

honeyya said:


> Hi everyone! Could you help me validate this ring bag? Thank you for your help. I’m really sorry there is no link because it is an item on sale on the Carousell app. Really hope you can help, this will be my first Celine purchase And I am worried about the ‘F’ mark in the inside logo of the bag.
> 
> 
> Item: Celine ring bag
> ID: NA
> Seller: Carousell used bag seller
> Link: NA (purchase through Carousell app)


F stamp means it was bought on private sale or SA sales or VIP sale.
Auth


----------



## unoma

rsim said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage in dune colour
> Listing number: None
> Seller: Local private seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hi, I hope I am doing this correctly. Please could you help in authenticating this bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4051064
> View attachment 4051065
> View attachment 4051066
> View attachment 4051067
> View attachment 4051068
> View attachment 4051069
> View attachment 4051070
> View attachment 4051071


Zipper marking


----------



## unoma

jes0912 said:


> Hi there,
> I’m hoping someone will be able to help me authenticate this Celine belt bag. It’s been listed by a local private seller.
> 
> Here are some photos, let me know if you need any additional ones, thank you so much in advanced!
> View attachment 4044436
> View attachment 4044437
> View attachment 4044438
> View attachment 4044439
> View attachment 4044440
> View attachment 4044441
> View attachment 4044442
> View attachment 4044443
> View attachment 4044444
> View attachment 4044446
> View attachment 4044447
> View attachment 4044448
> View attachment 4044449
> 
> View attachment 4044451
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Fake Belt


----------



## unoma

ScoutMinion said:


> Good afternoon!
> Any help with this item below is much appreciated
> 
> Item: Boston Bag
> Listing Number: 142536558114
> Seller: CJ Luxury
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Brown-leather-Boston-travel-hand-bag/142536558114?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!


Auth


----------



## unoma

Detski54 said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my 3rd time posting this since Feb but got no response, can anybody kindly help me authenticate the bag please? Many thanks!
> 
> Name: Celine Nano Luggage
> Color: vermillion
> Link: n/a
> 
> Authenticate This CÉLINE
> Hi Unoma! Would like to please ask your help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a private seller in Facebook. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, it might have been accidentally missed. Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32068277/



Authenticators volunteer their time and expertise *free of charge* and as unbelievable as it might seem, they have jobs, obligations, families, elderly parents, illnesses, etc. In fact, real life frequently gets priority over TPF. And that's how it should be.

If you read the first post of any of the AT (Authenticate This) threads, there's a statement that says, "_Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format."_

If time is of the essence or if an authenticator chooses not to authenticate for any reason they want, you always have the option of using a paid professional authentication service.


PS
I have authenticated your bag.


----------



## unoma

amychen99 said:


> Item: Celine Mini Tri-colour Horse Hair Hand Bag
> Listing Number:123066918936
> Seller:juicylucyuden
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Tri-colour-Horse-Hair-Hand-Bag-/123066918936?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=0gmortrLzUvTP240R9kYAaQAbu8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Dear authenticator: More photos. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045147
> View attachment 4045148
> View attachment 4045149
> View attachment 4045150
> View attachment 4045151
> View attachment 4045153


Auth


----------



## unoma

Carinna said:


> View attachment 4047421
> View attachment 4047422
> View attachment 4047423
> View attachment 4047420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me and authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote Handbag Beige Sand Pebbled Leather Kendall Jenner
> 
> Listing number :  163002091862
> 
> Seller: sinboosh
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nan...d-Pebbled-Leather-Kendall-Jenner/163002091862
> 
> Comment: asked the seller for more photos, no reply yet.


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

catyoung said:


> Hi, asking everyone if you can help me authenticate this.
> 
> View attachment 4047557
> View attachment 4047558
> View attachment 4047560
> View attachment 4047562
> View attachment 4047570
> View attachment 4047571
> View attachment 4047573
> View attachment 4047576
> View attachment 4047577
> View attachment 4047578
> View attachment 4047579
> View attachment 4047580
> View attachment 4047581
> View attachment 4047582
> View attachment 4047583
> View attachment 4047584
> View attachment 4047585
> View attachment 4047586
> View attachment 4047587
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Fake


----------



## unoma

q.s.o. said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Vermillion, Drummed Leather
> Production Code: x - xx - 1122 (see image below)
> Materials: Drummed Leather, dark pewter hardwear color, & matching micro fiber lining.
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Pre-owned Celine Micro in Vermillion from 2012nfor myself. Good condition, body soft but still retains shape but something feels off. I don't know if I'm just over inspecting/judging the micro luggage or my gut is absolutely telling me the truth and have a used fake.
> Already paid for an online authenticator, used my own Celine's for comparison, and went to Celine to look at the current micros yet I'm not convinced and still worried, so, I want a second look by Celine's finest owners/experts because someone has owned an older micro luggage here.
> I'm so embarrassed if I did purchase a fake as I'm been buying/collecting for years.
> That said, I bought with desire and not common sense.
> 
> Tl;rd
> Collected for number of years, bought a micro luggage on-line from a vendor I have never used before. Uses my desire to own one vs common sense. Now extra scared and over thinking the authenticity of said bag. For my own use or die trying to return it!
> 
> Thank you in Advance Fellow Purse Hunters
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040890
> View attachment 4040891
> View attachment 4040896
> View attachment 4040912
> View attachment 4040928
> View attachment 4040929
> View attachment 4040930
> View attachment 4040938
> View attachment 4040941
> View attachment 4040944
> 
> View attachment 4040929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040890
> View attachment 4040891


Auth


----------



## unoma

goldenpond said:


> Good day, please help authenticate this Celine Medium Trapeze. Thank you so much for your kind assistance.
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-Color Leather and Suade Medium Trapeze
> Listing Number: 195791
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-tri-color-leather-and-suede-medium-trapeze-bag.htm
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042897
> View attachment 4042898
> View attachment 4042899
> View attachment 4042900
> View attachment 4042901
> View attachment 4042902
> View attachment 4042905
> View attachment 4042906
> View attachment 4042907
> 
> Comments:


Auth


----------



## unoma

powee said:


> Hi...
> Please help me authenticate this Celine Small Trio. I got this from one reseller in Thailand but it looks different from other Trio bag (zipper, serial number). Leather also looks different from each partition pocket. Your help is much appreciated. Please let me know if you need more picture.
> 
> View attachment 4037752
> View attachment 4037753
> View attachment 4037754
> View attachment 4037755
> View attachment 4037756
> View attachment 4037757
> View attachment 4037758
> View attachment 4037759
> View attachment 4037760


Auth


----------



## unoma

Ella C said:


> Hi! I have already purchased this pouch and it was shipped to me from Dubai (I'm in the US). Didn't think the pictures in the listing were good enough for authentication, so had to snap my own. It's from Inseller, which seems legit, and the pouch feels and looks authentic to me. But would love your input! Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Solo Trio Cosmetic Pouch in Burgundy
> Seller: Inseller
> Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/b...urgundy-leather-duo-cosmetic-pouch-20149.html
> 
> View attachment 4039977
> View attachment 4039978
> View attachment 4039979
> View attachment 4039980
> View attachment 4039981


Auth


----------



## unoma

vzy said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this bag? Let me know if we need other pictures and I can request.
> 
> Item: Celine Case Bag
> Listing Number: eBay item number -- 142653351513
> Seller: digitalwill
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142653351513?ViewItem=&item=142653351513
> Comments: n/a


Request better photos


----------



## unoma

chanjlj said:


> Please kindly authenticate this micro ? Thanks
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-53481-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=UKlink&mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183009548865?euid=9b7a2239cf3542f9bb5bff69f182ea02&bu=43129887723&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Belt is a Fake
Ps, next time use the correct format.


----------



## unoma

Jollibee32 said:


> Hi, can I get your expertise to authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Red w/ Silver Hardware Leather Bag Crossbody
> Listing #:  332370174620
> Seller: eBay
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332370174620
> 
> Seller mentioned it was purchased in 2016. Color name is Merlot.
> Thank you in advance!


Auth Nano


----------



## unoma

Gengen08 said:


> Thank you unoma. Appreciate your time.


You are welcome


----------



## JuliaA

Hi! Could someone please help authenticate this? Its a red Classic box, bought at an auctionhouse in Stockholm (Sweden). The serialnumber is located inside the zipped compartment and i cant get a picture of it its CE-1176


----------



## JuliaA

JuliaA said:


> View attachment 4070088
> View attachment 4070091
> View attachment 4070093
> View attachment 4070094
> View attachment 4070095
> View attachment 4070096
> View attachment 4070097
> View attachment 4070098
> View attachment 4070099
> View attachment 4070100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Could someone please help authenticate this? Its a red Classic box, bought at an auctionhouse in Stockholm (Sweden). The serialnumber is located inside the zipped compartment and i cant get a picture of it its CE-1176




Some more pictures


----------



## unoma

JuliaA said:


> View attachment 4070102
> View attachment 4070103
> View attachment 4070104
> View attachment 4070105
> View attachment 4070106
> View attachment 4070107
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pictures


Need to see the serial number and zipper marking


----------



## theclassic

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you very much!! Appreciated


----------



## JuliaA

JuliaA said:


> View attachment 4070088
> View attachment 4070091
> View attachment 4070093
> View attachment 4070094
> View attachment 4070095
> View attachment 4070096
> View attachment 4070097
> View attachment 4070098
> View attachment 4070099
> View attachment 4070100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Could someone please help authenticate this? Its a red Classic box, bought at an auctionhouse in Stockholm (Sweden). The serialnumber is located inside the zipped compartment and i cant get a picture of it its CE-1176




Some more pictures


----------



## JuliaA

unoma said:


> Need to see the serial number and zipper marking



Thank you for looking at it  The serial number is horribly hard to get a picture of where its located (the person responsible for the fashion dept at the auction house, Kaplans wrote the number CE-1176 with the receipt, I have a hard time seeing what it says in the bag), Im a rookie with celine (dont know why it took so long the bags are gorgeous!) so i get a bit nervous still bending the bag, holding my tumbs its good enough


----------



## Detski54

unoma said:


> Auth Nano



Thank you so much! Really appreciate the help. [emoji173]️


----------



## santalie

Item: Celine Phantom Bag
Listing Number: 263529217326
Seller: fion.hart
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Pha...e=op&mchn=em&s=ci&mail=sys#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: it has a different dustbag from my other Celine which got me worried.. thank you in advance


----------



## Kleankanteen

unoma said:


> And clear zipper marking



There you go!


----------



## mmv123

listing #     163047426326
item           AUTHENTIC CELINE NANO LUGGAGE CROSSBODY AND SHOULDER BA.. 
seller          *nirefbejon7*
link            https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I won the bidding for this bag last night but I am not very confident of its authenticity.  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you.


----------



## melliec

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi there, 
I was hoping you may be able to authenticate this bag for me please? 

Description: Céline Genuine Leather Calfskin
Item No: 132606867905
Seller: dbj1purple
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Genui...867905?txnId=1471176081003#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thanks so much!





Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi,

Description:


----------



## melliec

Hi there,
I was hoping you may be able to help me authenticate this Céline bag please?

Description: Celine Genuine Brown Leather Calfskin
Item No: 132606867905
Seller: dbj1purple
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Genui...867905?txnId=1471176081003#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thanks so much!


----------



## kyliane63

Hello, I bought used bag and I would have wanted to know if it is genuine. It is all leather inside and outside I do not find a label of serial number. thank you for your reply .


----------



## unoma

JuliaA said:


> Thank you for looking at it  The serial number is horribly hard to get a picture of where its located (the person responsible for the fashion dept at the auction house, Kaplans wrote the number CE-1176 with the receipt, I have a hard time seeing what it says in the bag), Im a rookie with celine (dont know why it took so long the bags are gorgeous!) so i get a bit nervous still bending the bag, holding my tumbs its good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070201
> View attachment 4070202
> View attachment 4070203


Auth


----------



## unoma

theclassic said:


> Thank you very much!! Appreciated


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

santalie said:


> View attachment 4071064
> View attachment 4071065
> View attachment 4071066
> View attachment 4071067
> View attachment 4071068
> View attachment 4071069
> View attachment 4071070
> View attachment 4071072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag
> Listing Number: 263529217326
> Seller: fion.hart
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Pha...e=op&mchn=em&s=ci&mail=sys#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: it has a different dustbag from my other Celine which got me worried.. thank you in advance


Auth  Phantom


----------



## unoma

Detski54 said:


> Thank you so much! Really appreciate the help. [emoji173]️


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Kleankanteen said:


> There you go!


Auth


----------



## unoma

mmv123 said:


> listing #     163047426326
> item           AUTHENTIC CELINE NANO LUGGAGE CROSSBODY AND SHOULDER BA..
> seller          *nirefbejon7*
> link            https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-CROSSBODY-AND-SHOULDER-BAG-WHITE-/163047426326?nma=true&si=0bM3BUtS2oXMjhpNLn2oG2BvbuA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I won the bidding for this bag last night but I am not very confident of its authenticity.  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you.


Nano is a fake


----------



## unoma

melliec said:


> Hi there,
> I was hoping you may be able to help me authenticate this Céline bag please?
> 
> Description: Celine Genuine Brown Leather Calfskin
> Item No: 132606867905
> Seller: dbj1purple
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Genui...867905?txnId=1471176081003#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Thanks so much!


Fake


----------



## unoma

kyliane63 said:


> Hello, I bought used bag and I would have wanted to know if it is genuine. It is all leather inside and outside I do not find a label of serial number. thank you for your reply .


Serial number and where was it bought


----------



## JuliaA

unoma said:


> Auth





unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you so much! Really appreciate it! ☀️


----------



## esg215

Hello, can you please authenticate?

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number:N/A
Seller: @ninajean122
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-5afddefefcdc3105ed71513d
Comments:
Serial number is in the photos.


----------



## melliec

unoma said:


> Fake



Oh dear  Can I ask what gives it away?
Thanks!


----------



## kyliane63

unoma said:


> Serial number and where was it bought





unoma said:


> Serial number and where was it bought


Hello,it's a seconde main bag, I bought this bag in an attic and I can not find a serial number. It is all leather interior and exterior and it is very beautiful quality, but it looks old
I would have liked to know where is the serial number and are there any models without serial numbers?
I am a student and I do not want to pay an authentication, it was just to know if it's a real or not?
THANK YOU FOR YOUR REPLY


----------



## Justforu

Dear experts, could you help to authenticate  this trapeze, thanks!
Item: trapeze in white black lightblue 
Listing Number:253623095476
Seller: avitaladar
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...095476?hash=item3b0d1d50b4:g:goQAAOSwKWha7zBd
Comments:


----------



## LoveDeluxe

Hello and thank you for your generosity. Would someone please authenticate this Trapeze?

Item: Celine Trapeze in Dune/Taupe/Raspberry
Listing Number: 263700077301
Seller: celinemathilde
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...-Brown-Beige-Leather-w-Red-Suede/263700077301
Comments: Looks legit, but seller has little/no history so I’m hesitating


----------



## Whatamidoing

Could anyone help me authenticate this celine 
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332643389835


----------



## Whatamidoing

Whatamidoing said:


> Could anyone help me authenticate this celine
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332643389835


Item:celine luggage 
 No picture of serial number


----------



## unoma

Whatamidoing said:


> Item:celine luggage
> No picture of serial number


Next time, pls use the correct format. The seller said the Bag is UNBRANDED.
Need better photos. Looks OFF


----------



## unoma

LoveDeluxe said:


> Hello and thank you for your generosity. Would someone please authenticate this Trapeze?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze in Dune/Taupe/Raspberry
> Listing Number: 263700077301
> Seller: celinemathilde
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CE...-Brown-Beige-Leather-w-Red-Suede/263700077301
> Comments: Looks legit, but seller has little/no history so I’m hesitating


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Dear experts, could you help to authenticate  this trapeze, thanks!
> Item: trapeze in white black lightblue
> Listing Number:253623095476
> Seller: avitaladar
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...095476?hash=item3b0d1d50b4:g:goQAAOSwKWha7zBd
> Comments:


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

esg215 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller: @ninajean122
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-5afddefefcdc3105ed71513d
> Comments:
> Serial number is in the photos.


Photos of the Nano pictured is Auth


----------



## unoma

JuliaA said:


> Thank you so much! Really appreciate it! ☀️


----------



## unoma

kyliane63 said:


> Hello, I bought used bag and I would have wanted to know if it is genuine. It is all leather inside and outside I do not find a label of serial number. thank you for your reply .


Fake


----------



## dingbat

Dear Authenticators, could you please authenticate the following?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Bla...678325?hash=item3d659b3ff5:g:iT4AAOSwYeNa~zDR

Thank you!


----------



## Baday17

Hello, my friend is selling this Celine Mini tie Bag and I’d like to make sure it is authentic. I have a Celine Nano that I compared it to and it seems legit but just want to make sure, I realize this is not an auction/listing but I’d appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## Baday17

She said she bought this on Ruelala but doesnt have a receipt. Thanks! 



Baday17 said:


> Hello, my friend is selling this Celine Mini tie Bag and I’d like to make sure it is authentic. I have a Celine Nano that I compared it to and it seems legit but just want to make sure, I realize this is not an auction/listing but I’d appreciate the help. Thanks!
> View attachment 4075260
> View attachment 4075258
> View attachment 4075257
> View attachment 4075256
> View attachment 4075253
> View attachment 4075251
> View attachment 4075262


----------



## Baday17

Here is a pic of the serial number sorry! 





Baday17 said:


> She said she bought this on Ruelala but doesnt have a receipt. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Authentic! 



dingbat said:


> Dear Authenticators, could you please authenticate the following?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Bla...678325?hash=item3d659b3ff5:g:iT4AAOSwYeNa~zDR
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Baday17 said:


> Hello, my friend is selling this Celine Mini tie Bag and I’d like to make sure it is authentic. I have a Celine Nano that I compared it to and it seems legit but just want to make sure, I realize this is not an auction/listing but I’d appreciate the help. Thanks!
> View attachment 4075260
> View attachment 4075258
> View attachment 4075257
> View attachment 4075256
> View attachment 4075253
> View attachment 4075251
> View attachment 4075262


Can you get a picture of the logo on the front of the bag for me? Thanks!


----------



## coeli28

Hi Sophia,

I was hoping you can authenticate this Celine bag for me as the price is too good to be true?

Description: *Celine*Nano*Luggage*Bag*in*Smooth*Calfskin Black*
Item No: eBay item number: 163057297983
Seller: fortukflh8 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...297983?hash=item25f6f8ea3f:g:7XgAAOSwkkNbANYi

Comments: Seller was saying it was purchased from Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills CA in 2015. 
Please let me know if you need more photos.

Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## dingbat

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## nidsy

authenticate this celine phantom luggage please.
Seller name: kucher_art
Listing number: 263699209195

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263699209195


----------



## Baday17

Hi- thanks so much for looking at it, here is a pic of the logo. Thanks! 



Sophia said:


> Can you get a picture of the logo on the front of the bag for me? Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Baday17 said:


> Hi- thanks so much for looking at it, here is a pic of the logo. Thanks!



Pretty sure this Mini Tie Bag is authentic!


----------



## Baday17

Thanks so much Sophia! 



Sophia said:


> Pretty sure this Mini Tie Bag is authentic!


----------



## turtleluvee2k12

Item: Celine Black Trio Crossbody
Listing Number: n/a 
Seller: private
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/22qhx41l2oljujx/AAAkYPE0w96dG0MnUctTN74ja?dl=0
Comments: I am hoping that you can give me your thoughts on this bag!


----------



## sunflower728

Hi! I am looking at a few Celine trapeze bags and would love to know your thoughts.

*Item 1: *Celine Trapeze (Navy/Beige)
*Listing Number: *292573391887
*Seller: *a_puchta (https://www.ebay.com/usr/a_puchta?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...391887?hash=item441ebbac0f:g:yywAAOSwl8Ja28Wu
*Comments:*
*
Item 2: *Celine Trapeze (Red)
*Listing Number: *282977908033
*Seller: *tarleys518 (https://www.ebay.com/usr/tarleys518?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tra...908033?hash=item41e2cc3541:g:M2MAAOSwCRRa-eoy
*Comments:*
*
Item 3: *Celine Trapeze (Dark Navy)
*Listing Number: *222987696585
*Seller: *brandearauction (https://www.ebay.com/usr/brandearauction?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...696585?hash=item33eb1a39c9:g:J6IAAOSwew5a6HFV
*Comments:*


----------



## sunflower728

Oh and this one too please!!

*Item 1: *Celine Trapeze (Black/Tan)
*Listing Number: *323244343054
*Seller: *mscouturecloset (https://www.ebay.com/usr/mscouturecloset?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...epid=0&hash=item4b42dd3f0e:g:q24AAOSwmEJa8J-R
*Comments:*


----------



## Sophia

turtleluvee2k12 said:


> Item: Celine Black Trio Crossbody
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: private
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/22qhx41l2oljujx/AAAkYPE0w96dG0MnUctTN74ja?dl=0
> Comments: I am hoping that you can give me your thoughts on this bag!



Authentic, but do note that this bag is in poor condition. It dates back to 2012 and there is significant wear on the leather and the strap.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these sunglasses authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: *CELINE Black Acetate Tilda Sunglasses-41076/S*
Item #: 211166
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-acetate-tilda-sunglasses-41076-s-99506.html


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help to authenticate this vintage Celine Bag
I bought from Japan but it stamp Made in China 
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## wendysem

Hi, Could you please authenticate this edge bag for me? Thanks!

Item: Celine edge leather handbag
Listing Number:  *Reference* : 5526651
Seller: SANNA
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-edge-celine-handbag-5526651.shtml
Comments: I have received the bag and am attaching the pictures below


----------



## Sophia

wendysem said:


> Hi, Could you please authenticate this edge bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine edge leather handbag
> Listing Number:  *Reference* : 5526651
> Seller: SANNA
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-edge-celine-handbag-5526651.shtml
> Comments: I have received the bag and am attaching the pictures below
> 
> View attachment 4080779
> View attachment 4080780
> View attachment 4080781
> View attachment 4080782
> View attachment 4080783
> View attachment 4080784
> View attachment 4080785
> View attachment 4080786



Authentic!


----------



## wendysem

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Leather
Listing Number: 323273295144
Seller: sebastiamafl_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...295144?hash=item4b44970528:g:S8wAAOSw9RdbBd-Q
Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

cookiemonster1 said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Drummed Leather
> Listing Number: 323273295144
> Seller: sebastiamafl_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...295144?hash=item4b44970528:g:S8wAAOSw9RdbBd-Q
> Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you!



I'm a bit concerned with the seller's 0 feedback.


----------



## cookiemonster1

Sophia said:


> I'm a bit concerned with the seller's 0 feedback.



I am as well, but supposedly the bag is a personal item. Other than that fact, does anything stand out as alarming??


----------



## Deardd

Good Morning, Can you please authenticate this celine belt bag for me? 

Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/m-msg-my-messages/conversation/725n:zl5lhb:29tbrvjnx


----------



## dingbat

dingbat said:


> Dear Authenticators, could you please authenticate the following?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Bla...678325?hash=item3d659b3ff5:g:iT4AAOSwYeNa~zDR
> 
> Thank you!



Okay, I am insanely paranoid after a bad e-bay experience that brought me here to begin with (and was the inspiration for my handle...).  The bag arrived- it looks and smells lovely but I would love to make sure that it's the same one in the pictures from the listing.... Grateful for your patience and expertise!  This is my first Celine purchase.... I hope these photos work!


----------



## dingbat

dingbat said:


> Okay, I am insanely paranoid after a bad e-bay experience that brought me here to begin with (and was the inspiration for my handle...).  The bag arrived- it looks and smells lovely but I would love to make sure that it's the same one in the pictures from the listing.... Grateful for your patience and expertise!  This is my first Celine purchase.... I hope these photos work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084347
> View attachment 4084348
> View attachment 4084349
> View attachment 4084350
> View attachment 4084351
> View attachment 4084352



Added that I can't find the serial number - an earlier post said that in the ring bag it's under the top of the inside zipper pocket, but I can't locate it....


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these sunglasses authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *CELINE Black Acetate Tilda Sunglasses-41076/S*
> Item #: 211166
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-acetate-tilda-sunglasses-41076-s-99506.html



Gentle bump please [emoji120]


----------



## sliwan14

Hi,
Please let me know if you think this Celine is authentic.  Please note I asked for additional pictures of serial, which continues to be unclear.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celin...112961?hash=item3d6433abc1:g:tFAAAOSwg7pa8071
Thanks!!


----------



## Nasty

Help me please. A bag for many years. I do not know for sure. 10-15 years ago. Mom was buying.
Anastasia


----------



## Nasty

!


----------



## Nasty

Sorry, I can not understand, I added a photo and post, now I do not know where he is?


----------



## lepetitangel

Hi, I am interested in buying a Celine classic/box in medium size and am currently looking at resellers. Can someone take a look and see if this eBay reseller is legit? It seems like they have sold many bags with good reviews and multiple listing for Celine bags. https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWN-AU...m=112931391510&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Seller name: starlightfashion

If anyone has purchased from them before can you let me know if your experience is good and bags are authentic?
I'm located in the US so the listed prices seem fair if it's truly in a brand-new condition. 

Angie


----------



## jonoft

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Stamped Crocodile Nubuck 
Production Code: F - GA - 0152 
Materials: Stamped Crocodile Nubuck Leather
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CRO...4S920%2F6zVQIFrp6SZpQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Please help authenticate this bag. I got it today, but my daughter think it may be a fake. She says the leather does not look like nubuck. Besides she think it was the Luggage Phantom  being made in stamped crocodile nubuck. 
Jon


----------



## AngelinaaW

Hi! I am new to purseforum but would really need your help. I recently purchased a Céline Trio from Vestiare Collective (my first designer bag!) but I am unsure about the authenticity. I have never seen a Trio in real life before so I have nothing to compare t to.

Item: Celine Trio (Large)
Listing Number: 5550174
Seller: Michaela
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-trio-celine-handbag-5550174.shtml
Comments: The bag came with a receipt and was originally purchased on a site called "Fashionette". Do you know if they are trustworthy? I have contacted Authenticate4u but would really like to get a second opinion about the bag. Thank you!

You can access all of my photos here: http://s346.photobucket.com/user/ava0102/library/


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item: Céline Nano Luggage Red Calfskin
Listing Number: 123161984250
Seller: sonkodojly-2
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...984250?hash=item1cad06bcfa:g:F~oAAOSw9N5bDdH2
Comments: Please authenticate this handbag. Thank you!


----------



## unoma

cookiemonster1 said:


> Item: Céline Nano Luggage Red Calfskin
> Listing Number: 123161984250
> Seller: sonkodojly-2
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...984250?hash=item1cad06bcfa:g:F~oAAOSw9N5bDdH2
> Comments: Please authenticate this handbag. Thank you!


Nano is a Fake


----------



## unoma

AngelinaaW said:


> Hi! I am new to purseforum but would really need your help. I recently purchased a Céline Trio from Vestiare Collective (my first designer bag!) but I am unsure about the authenticity. I have never seen a Trio in real life before so I have nothing to compare t to.
> 
> Item: Celine Trio (Large)
> Listing Number: 5550174
> Seller: Michaela
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-trio-celine-handbag-5550174.shtml
> Comments: The bag came with a receipt and was originally purchased on a site called "Fashionette". Do you know if they are trustworthy? I have contacted Authenticate4u but would really like to get a second opinion about the bag. Thank you!
> 
> You can access all of my photos here: http://s346.photobucket.com/user/ava0102/library/


Trio is Auth

www.fashionette.de


----------



## cookiemonster1

unoma said:


> Nano is a Fake


Thank you so much! I was about to make a bid >.<


----------



## unoma

sliwan14 said:


> Hi,
> Please let me know if you think this Celine is authentic.  Please note I asked for additional pictures of serial, which continues to be unclear.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celin...112961?hash=item3d6433abc1:g:tFAAAOSwg7pa8071
> Thanks!!


Fake


----------



## unoma

dingbat said:


> Okay, I am insanely paranoid after a bad e-bay experience that brought me here to begin with (and was the inspiration for my handle...).  The bag arrived- it looks and smells lovely but I would love to make sure that it's the same one in the pictures from the listing.... Grateful for your patience and expertise!  This is my first Celine purchase.... I hope these photos work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084347
> View attachment 4084348
> View attachment 4084349
> View attachment 4084350
> View attachment 4084351
> View attachment 4084352


Need to see better photos


----------



## unoma

sunflower728 said:


> Oh and this one too please!!
> 
> *Item 1: *Celine Trapeze (Black/Tan)
> *Listing Number: *323244343054
> *Seller: *mscouturecloset (https://www.ebay.com/usr/mscouturecloset?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...epid=0&hash=item4b42dd3f0e:g:q24AAOSwmEJa8J-R
> *Comments:*


Auth


----------



## dingbat

unoma said:


> Need to see better photos


Apologies!  Thank you for trying to help and sorry!


----------



## jonoft

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Stamped Crocodile Nubuck 
Production Code: F - GA - 0152 
Materials: Stamped Crocodile Nubuck Leather

Please help authenticate this bag that I purchased from a well known consignment shop in UK. I got it yesterday, and even though it looks well made and like any Celine Luggage Tote the leather looks strange. I don't know much about this particular bag, but my daughter who is into bags think it may be fake. The leather does not look like nubuck. Besides she think it was the Luggage Phantom being made in stamped nubuck, not the Luggage Tote. The pattern on this bag is smaller and not as regular or uniform as on the Phantom Tote. The leather feels like being waxed, it is not shiny but rather dull (matte). The bag was listed as " as new condition-no sign of wear" and came with Celine tag and dust bag. Jon


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item: Céline Micro Luggage in Blue Calfskin
Listing Number: 173332230052
Seller: unlimitedqwest
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...230052?hash=item285b67efa4:g:SosAAOSw8zNbBdEt
Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me. TIA!


----------



## dingbat

unoma said:


> Need to see better photos



Could you please tell me what additional photos you would need?  Also, the bag doesn't have a serial number in the pocket or anywhere else that I could see, tag or stamp.

I really appreciate your time.


----------



## dingbat

unoma said:


> Need to see better photos


Thank you again for your patience.  I'm adding photos taken in natural light to the best of my extremely limited abilities.  Please note that I couldn't find a serial number anywhere, including a careful examination of every pocket with a flashlight.... so there is no picture of a serial number.


----------



## Deardd

Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag?

Please view this ad:

BRAND NEW Celine MINI belt bag with removable shoulder strap,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 2,690

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


----------



## Alice1979

Howdy! A couple weeks ago I came across this auction toward its final moments, I went on a whim, bid, and ended up winning it. I didn't see any red flags from the listing other than that the seller is new. A week ago I received the bag, and now I'm uncertain about its authenticity. I have taken some pictures of my own and posted them in the Comment section. I tried taking a shot at the serial number and it was impossible without tearing the inside zipper compartment apart. The serial number of the bag reads U-CE-1056, and it is clear. The receipt it comes with indicates that it was part of the fall 2016 collection. I would very much appreciate your time and expertise. Thank you.
Item: Celine Medium Classic Box in Liege Calf
Listing number: 292568131041
Seller: forenlycisne
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Cel...HtEe9MGyrlBdI0VpQuzfo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comment:


----------



## .Ina.

Hello!
Can you please help me? Is this a fake?
Item: Trio Bag small
Seller: Silvia
Listing Number: 5800965
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## Justforu

could you help to authenticate this trapeze, thanks!
Item: trapeze in beige and blue 
Listing Number:173149757010
Seller: eaevin
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti...757010?hash=item2850879e52:g:RP4AAOSwFnxaZkd1
comments:


----------



## love2shop4bags

Hi, I would greatly appreciate it if someone could authenticate these two luggage totes.  I tried searching the thread and haven't seen anyone else ask about them, but I hope I didn't miss it. Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Micro luggage Tan New Authentic With Receipt
Listing Number: 113015592677
Seller: ross562012
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: Listing ends in about 18 hours (around Monday, 6/4 at 8:14 EST)

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Top Zip Phantom Tote Bag in Smooth Tan Calfskin Msrp 3600
Listing Number: 392054643332
Seller: bags2impress
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Min...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## love2shop4bags

Hi,
Also forgot to add this one for authentication if possible.  Thank you!

Item:  CélineLuggage Micro Natural Tan Calfskin and Suede Tote
Listing Number: 19884592
Seller: n/a from Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-micro-natural-tan-calfskin-and-suede-tote/19884592/
Comments: none


----------



## Asphodel

Hello authenticators. I am back on the hunt for a Celine bag. A coworker has a good friend who is selling a micro bag for a decent price  although it’s been used a lot. I trust the coworker when she says her friend never buys fakes but I would still feel much better getting a second opinion. 

Item: Drummed calfskin micro luggage
Listing: N/A


----------



## dingbat

dingbat said:


> Thank you again for your patience.  I'm adding photos taken in natural light to the best of my extremely limited abilities.  Please note that I couldn't find a serial number anywhere, including a careful examination of every pocket with a flashlight.... so there is no picture of a serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086383
> View attachment 4086369
> View attachment 4086370
> View attachment 4086371
> View attachment 4086372
> View attachment 4086373
> View attachment 4086376
> View attachment 4086377
> View attachment 4086378



and one more picture with the pocket where the serial number should be....
	

		
			
		

		
	





and the original listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Bla...z9QqzSL%2B4%2FQbBoK8s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Gigi

Alberne said:


> Thank you thank you, Unoma! Glad to hear this one is auth and thank you too for the warning. We're so lucky to have you give us peace of mind on our purchases! [emoji8]


----------



## Gigi

Alberne said:


> Thank you thank you, Unoma! Glad to hear this one is auth and thank you too for the warning. We're so lucky to have you give us peace of mind on our purchases! [emoji8]


Hi there Ms. Alberne, need your help. I'm interested with a bag being sold also by the same seller. How was your purchase? Did you have any problem or anything. Her zero feedback bothers me too. I hope PF will allow my query. Wish you can reply to me soon. TIA.


----------



## 371110

Hi, I was wondering if I could get any advice on this supposedly vintage Celine:


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item: Céline Nano Luggage in Smooth Indigo Calfskin Leather
Listing Number: 272908227091
Seller: For some reason, the seller's name keeps showing up as asterisks. It is shop (under)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Nano-Luggage-Bag-in-Smooth-Indigo-Calfskin-Leather/272908227091?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
Comments: Please authenticate this Céline Nano bag for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, can you please help with this bag. It’s obviously not a Nano but is it authentic?

Item: Authentic Celine Luggage bag Nano shopper multi color handbag

Seller:fashionmokus04

Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-CEL...303584?hash=item3f9f8612a0:g:5TAAAOSwPDdbFVGS


----------



## sunflower728

Hi! Can you please help with this bag?
*Item*: Celine trapeze
*Seller*: 
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...391887?hash=item441ebbac0f:g:yywAAOSwl8Ja28Wu 
*Photos*:


----------



## mateng04

Item: Celine Nano in Soris
Listing Number:13034375637
Seller:playingwithfire03
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-C...rentrq:d57bbb581630ab1322176df4fffdb683|iid:1
Comments: Please help me authenticate this Nano in Souris.
Thanks!


----------



## Asphodel

One more item that I am watching. Any help is appreciated

Item name: Celine Luggage Phantom handbag shoulder bag suede mushroom grey taupe

Seller: cbshowell

Listing: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Luggag...350891?hash=item41e3a896ab:g:kmcAAOSwjXNbEtiR


----------



## Sophia

Asphodel said:


> Hello, can you please help with this bag. It’s obviously not a Nano but is it authentic?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Luggage bag Nano shopper multi color handbag
> 
> Seller:fashionmokus04
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-CEL...303584?hash=item3f9f8612a0:g:5TAAAOSwPDdbFVGS



From the pictures in the listing this bag is authentic. However, this is not a nano and the dimensions given in the description are inaccurate. The bag is a Mini.


----------



## Sophia

mateng04 said:


> Item: Celine Nano in Soris
> Listing Number:13034375637
> Seller:playingwithfire03
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-luggage-Souris-pebbled-leather-bag/113034375637?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=535dfc93ba3a4b43964c5ff7fd29d93d&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=113034375637&itm=113034375637&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:44d36be7-6995-11e8-ba8f-74dbd180400f|parentrq:d57bbb581630ab1322176df4fffdb683|iid:1
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this Nano in Souris.
> Thanks!



This is fake!


----------



## Sophia

Asphodel said:


> One more item that I am watching. Any help is appreciated
> 
> Item name: Celine Luggage Phantom handbag shoulder bag suede mushroom grey taupe
> 
> Seller: cbshowell
> 
> Listing: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Luggag...350891?hash=item41e3a896ab:g:kmcAAOSwjXNbEtiR



This is an obvious fake! Stay away!


----------



## Sophia

sunflower728 said:


> Hi! Can you please help with this bag?
> *Item*: Celine trapeze
> *Seller*:
> *Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...391887?hash=item441ebbac0f:g:yywAAOSwl8Ja28Wu
> *Photos*:
> View attachment 4090979
> View attachment 4090980
> View attachment 4090981
> View attachment 4090982
> View attachment 4090983
> View attachment 4090984
> View attachment 4090985
> View attachment 4090986


Authentic. However, the bag is in very poor condition. Be careful!


----------



## dingbat

dingbat said:


> Thank you again for your patience.  I'm adding photos taken in natural light to the best of my extremely limited abilities.  Please note that I couldn't find a serial number anywhere, including a careful examination of every pocket with a flashlight.... so there is no picture of a serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086383
> View attachment 4086369
> View attachment 4086370
> View attachment 4086371
> View attachment 4086372
> View attachment 4086373
> View attachment 4086376
> View attachment 4086377
> View attachment 4086378



.... gentle bump from Friday


----------



## love2shop4bags

love2shop4bags said:


> Hi,
> Also forgot to add this one for authentication if possible.  Thank you!
> 
> Item:  CélineLuggage Micro Natural Tan Calfskin and Suede Tote
> Listing Number: 19884592
> Seller: n/a from Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-micro-natural-tan-calfskin-and-suede-tote/19884592/
> Comments: none



Item: *CélineLuggage Micro Tan Calfskin Leather Tote*
Listing Number: 23315491
Seller: Tradesy
Link: 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-lu...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display

Gentle bump from Sunday... Id greatly appreciate any help


----------



## love2shop4bags

love2shop4bags said:


> Hi, I would greatly appreciate it if someone could authenticate these two luggage totes.  I tried searching the thread and haven't seen anyone else ask about them, but I hope I didn't miss it. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Top Zip Phantom Tote Bag in Smooth Tan Calfskin Msrp 3600
> Listing Number: 392054643332
> Seller: bags2impress
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini-Luggage-Top-Zip-Phantom-Tote-Bag-in-Smooth-Tan-Calfskin-Msrp-3600/392054643332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:



Gentle bump from Sunday...Id greatly appreciate any help authenticating this one.


----------



## GIRL AND CLOSET

Item:Celine Biker Clutch on a Strap
Listing Number: Poshmark has none
Seller: lgslandscape 
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-CeLine-5adf392950687cb83e2d7fa2
Comments: I’m new to the world of Celine I find the Dust Bag off and serial compared to others I’ve seen so grateful for you ladies hanging around for ole clueless gal like myself all these years


----------



## cookiemonster1

cookiemonster1 said:


> Item: Céline Micro Luggage in Blue Calfskin
> Listing Number: 173332230052
> Seller: unlimitedqwest
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...230052?hash=item285b67efa4:g:SosAAOSw8zNbBdEt
> Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me. TIA!



Gentle bump from Friday


----------



## xolinny5711

Item: Celine nano luggage tote
Listing Number: CEL63320
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-221
Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. Thanks in advance!


----------



## zebrakill

Hi lovely PurseForum,

Could someone be kind and help me authenticate this Clasp Medium Bag:

Item: Celine Soft Medium Clasp Bag in BLACK Calfskin BNWT
Listing Number: 173341277055
Seller: chiara221288
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Sof...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: I can provide more photos if necessary. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lewlz

Hello I ordered a celine souris but the vendor only have few pictures for now. I was hopping i can find out if it’s fake or not before i pay the the full amount. Can we tell if it’s a fake or not from those pictures?
As for now im waiting on the delivery. I will get more photos soon..


----------



## Lewlz

More photos here:


----------



## unoma

Lewlz said:


> View attachment 4094212
> View attachment 4094214
> 
> More photos here:


Auction link and serial number


----------



## unoma

xolinny5711 said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage tote
> Listing Number: CEL63320
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-nano-luggage-tote-221
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this nano. Thanks in advance!


Cant see the photos because i am not  a member and i need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

cookiemonster1 said:


> Gentle bump from Friday


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

love2shop4bags said:


> Gentle bump from Sunday...Id greatly appreciate any help authenticating this one.


Auth


----------



## unoma

love2shop4bags said:


> Item: *CélineLuggage Micro Tan Calfskin Leather Tote*
> Listing Number: 23315491
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-lu...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display
> 
> Gentle bump from Sunday... Id greatly appreciate any help


Auth


----------



## unoma

mateng04 said:


> Item: Celine Nano in Soris
> Listing Number:13034375637
> Seller:playingwithfire03
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-luggage-Souris-pebbled-leather-bag/113034375637?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=535dfc93ba3a4b43964c5ff7fd29d93d&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=113034375637&itm=113034375637&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:44d36be7-6995-11e8-ba8f-74dbd180400f|parentrq:d57bbb581630ab1322176df4fffdb683|iid:1
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this Nano in Souris.
> Thanks!


Fake Nano


----------



## unoma

cookiemonster1 said:


> Item: Céline Nano Luggage in Smooth Indigo Calfskin Leather
> Listing Number: 272908227091
> Seller: For some reason, the seller's name keeps showing up as asterisks. It is shop (under)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Nano-Luggage-Bag-in-Smooth-Indigo-Calfskin-Leather/272908227091?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> Comments: Please authenticate this Céline Nano bag for me. Thank you so much!


Looks off but need to see serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> could you help to authenticate this trapeze, thanks!
> Item: trapeze in beige and blue
> Listing Number:173149757010
> Seller: eaevin
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti...757010?hash=item2850879e52:g:RP4AAOSwFnxaZkd1
> comments:


Ask for zipper marking and clear serial number


----------



## unoma

.Ina. said:


> Hello!
> Can you please help me? Is this a fake?
> Item: Trio Bag small
> Seller: Silvia
> Listing Number: 5800965
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

dingbat said:


> Thank you again for your patience.  I'm adding photos taken in natural light to the best of my extremely limited abilities.  Please note that I couldn't find a serial number anywhere, including a careful examination of every pocket with a flashlight.... so there is no picture of a serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086383
> View attachment 4086369
> View attachment 4086370
> View attachment 4086371
> View attachment 4086372
> View attachment 4086373
> View attachment 4086376
> View attachment 4086377
> View attachment 4086378


Auth


----------



## dingbat

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these sunglasses authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *CELINE Black Acetate Tilda Sunglasses-41076/S*
> Item #: 211166
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-acetate-tilda-sunglasses-41076-s-99506.html



Gentle bump from the 25th of May [emoji4]


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item: Céline Drummed Micro Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 192531677843
Seller: raidingit
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Ivory...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
Comments: Please authenticate this Micro Luggage. Thank you so much!


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Ask for zipper marking and clear serial number


Serial number and zipper marking have been updated, could you have a look?    thanks


----------



## cookiemonster1

unoma said:


> Looks off but need to see serial number and zipper marking



I know the tag pictures are not very clear, but please let me know if they are sufficient. I've also provided the link again. Thank you so much!

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Nan...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


----------



## jenmill

I bought this bag from eBay, but Reebonz is the seller.  I thought Reebonz was a valid retailer in Asia, so I was surprised when I found some older threads questioning authenticity.  The bag is new, not pre-owned, but I am concerned.  If you could please take a look, I would appreciate it.  I just placed the order a couple of days ago and haven't received the bag yet.

Thanks,

Item:  Celine Nano Luggage in blue
Listing ID:  168243AQL07SL
Seller:  ReebonzUS via eBay
Link:  Please see below.
Condition:  New

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Nan...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## zebrakill

zebrakill said:


> Hi lovely PurseForum,
> 
> Could someone be kind and help me authenticate this Clasp Medium Bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Soft Medium Clasp Bag in BLACK Calfskin BNWT
> Listing Number: 173341277055
> Seller: chiara221288
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Soft-Medium-Clasp-Bag-in-BLACK-Calfskin-BNWT-/173341277055?hash=item285bf1fb7f:g:wq8AAOSwFxZa-pEf&nma=true&si=RdUyVhJIyqD7IK82egpSZEyWcz0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: I can provide more photos if necessary.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here are a few more photos of zipper and serial number. Thanks.


----------



## CaliCollector

Please help me authenticate this
Celine Medium Classic Box Shoulder Bag - Stingray 
The Luxury Closet 
https://theluxurycloset.com/women/celine-grey-stingray-medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-p134614/


----------



## love2shop4bags

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you


----------



## love2shop4bags

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks!


----------



## love2shop4bags

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks!


----------



## MissJulia

Hi, 

Will you be so kind to authenticate this Céline trio bag:

You kind find it at this website: 
https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr

Here some pics:


----------



## raee

Hello, can you please authenticate this Celine small box in camel?
Item: Celine small box in camel
Listing Number:n/a
Seller: Bagista
Link: https://bagista.co.uk/collections/recently-sold/products/celine-small-classic-box-bag-brand-new
Comment: I have also included additional pictures as attachements. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Passaweeya Tiparos

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing ID: 272864528920
Seller: ********** via Ebay
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro...646718&hash=item3f87fe4a18:g:ehgAAOSwJixZy5uP
Condition: New
Thank you very much


----------



## scorpio79

Sofia_ said:


> Hey
> eBay Item number ; 321547965995
> Sellers name : gem-bean
> Description : authentic Celine mini luggage tri colour.
> eBay url : http://www.eBay.co.uk/itm/321547965995?
> 
> Hi unoma you asked for zipper makings I am attaching these for you
> Originally Posted by Sofia_
> Mini is Auth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ce...p2047675.l2557
> 
> Recieved the bag, posted pics on photo bucket.
> http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/sophie446/library/?sort=3&page=1


test


----------



## scorpio79

hi pls authenticate this trapeze for me (item from Carousell app):

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number:
Seller: my_malleries
Link:https://my.carousell.com/p/167744804
Comments: im considering to purchase this. it will be my first Celine. it is a used bag. 

thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

scorpio79 said:


> View attachment 4101378
> View attachment 4101379
> View attachment 4101380
> View attachment 4101381
> View attachment 4101382
> View attachment 4101383
> View attachment 4101384
> View attachment 4101385
> View attachment 4101386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi pls authenticate this trapeze for me (item from Carousell app):
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number:
> Seller: my_malleries
> Link:https://my.carousell.com/p/167744804
> Comments: im considering to purchase this. it will be my first Celine. it is a used bag.
> 
> thanks so much!


Ask for serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

Passaweeya Tiparos said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing ID: 272864528920
> Seller: ********** via Ebay
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro...646718&hash=item3f87fe4a18:g:ehgAAOSwJixZy5uP
> Condition: New
> Thank you very much


Looks off


----------



## unoma

raee said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this Celine small box in camel?
> Item: Celine small box in camel
> Listing Number:n/a
> Seller: Bagista
> Link: https://bagista.co.uk/collections/recently-sold/products/celine-small-classic-box-bag-brand-new
> Comment: I have also included additional pictures as attachements.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098950
> View attachment 4098947
> View attachment 4098948
> View attachment 4098949
> View attachment 4098950
> View attachment 4098952
> View attachment 4098953
> View attachment 4098956
> View attachment 4098957


Auth


----------



## unoma

MissJulia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you be so kind to authenticate this Céline trio bag:
> 
> You kind find it at this website:
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
> 
> Here some pics:
> 
> View attachment 4098745
> View attachment 4098746
> View attachment 4098747
> View attachment 4098748
> View attachment 4098749


Auth


----------



## unoma

love2shop4bags said:


> Thank you


----------



## unoma

CaliCollector said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> Celine Medium Classic Box Shoulder Bag - Stingray
> The Luxury Closet
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/celine-grey-stingray-medium-classic-box-shoulder-bag-p134614/


Looks good but need to see serial number


----------



## scorpio79

unoma said:


> Ask for serial number and zipper marking


thanks Unoma! i will update u once i have it


----------



## s.lin319

Hi! Please help me authenticate this! 

Item: Celine Micro Belt bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: VestiaireCollective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...red-leather-belt-celine-handbag-5774534.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## Celineaddict21

Hello, Unoma! 
Really need your help to authenticate this bag. It is a private sale so there is no link to the site. But I have asked to make detailed photos

Item: Celine Micro Belt bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Private Sale


----------



## Jackie Korey

hi! i need help authenticating two bags on fashionphile. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-black-248824
the code is S-GA-3196.  I know some scammers use S-GA tags so that is why I am concerned.

the other is:
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-black-248551

the code is S AT 0128 S SL 0148

Are either legit? one? none? thanks so much!


----------



## chokmp

Hi! I would very much appreciate help authenticating this bag. Thanks so much!

Item: Celine Nano luggage
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Private Sale


----------



## Glitterybuttons

Hello, could you please authenticate this Celine for me? 
Seller: indianfinds

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Ce...189860?hash=item4b1fcebda4:g:UzAAAOSwskha9Brb


----------



## scorpio79

hi dear, i would
appreciate it if you would pls help me to authenticate this:
pre-loved
Celine Phantom (seller only lists as Celine but im assuming its phantom from the shape)
Seller: Cactusaffron
Link:
https://my.carousell.com/p/172446316

Thanks!


----------



## scorpio79

scorpio79 said:


> View attachment 4105892
> View attachment 4105893
> View attachment 4105894
> View attachment 4105895
> View attachment 4105896
> View attachment 4105897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi dear, i would
> appreciate it if you would pls help me to authenticate this:
> pre-loved
> Celine Phantom (seller only lists as Celine but im assuming its phantom from the shape)
> Seller: Cactusaffron
> Link:
> https://my.carousell.com/p/172446316
> 
> Thanks!



i attach more pics. btw its Celine Nano, not Phantom


----------



## scorpio79

scorpio79 said:


> View attachment 4106140
> View attachment 4106141
> View attachment 4106142
> View attachment 4106143
> View attachment 4106144
> View attachment 4106145
> 
> 
> i attach more pics. btw its Celine Nano, not Phantom


sorry seller gives this size so its Celine Mini: 12 x 12 x 7 in


----------



## MissJulia

unoma said:


> Auth


 Thank you so much for your effort, appreciated!!


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item: Céline Micro Luggage in Blue Calfskin
Listing Number: 173332230052
Seller: unlimitedqwest
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
Comments: Please authenticate this Celine Micro. I've also attached additional pictures from the seller. Thank you!


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item: Céline Drummed Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 192531677843
Seller: raidingit
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Ivory...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
Comments: Please authenticate this Céline Micro Luggage that I'm considering purchasing as well. Thanks!


----------



## Naath

Hi guys,

Could anyone authenticate this bag for me?

Item: All soft bag
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-all-soft-celine-handbag-5885486.shtml
Authenticity code: S-CU-0192
Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

Naath said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anyone authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: All soft bag
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-all-soft-celine-handbag-5885486.shtml
> Authenticity code: S-CU-0192
> Thanks in advance!


Auth


----------



## unoma

cookiemonster1 said:


> Item: Céline Drummed Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 192531677843
> Seller: raidingit
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Ivory-Celine-Drummed-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Handbag-Bag-Authentic-w-receipt/192531677843?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> Comments: Please authenticate this Céline Micro Luggage that I'm considering purchasing as well. Thanks!


Auth


----------



## unoma

cookiemonster1 said:


> Item: Céline Micro Luggage in Blue Calfskin
> Listing Number: 173332230052
> Seller: unlimitedqwest
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Micro-LUGGAGE-Bag-in-Blue-Calfskin-New-Never-Worn-with-Dust-Bag/173332230052?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> Comments: Please authenticate this Celine Micro. I've also attached additional pictures from the seller. Thank you!
> View attachment 4106409
> View attachment 4106411
> View attachment 4106412
> View attachment 4106413
> View attachment 4106414


Auth


----------



## unoma

MissJulia said:


> Thank you so much for your effort, appreciated!!


You are welcome


----------



## unoma

Glitterybuttons said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Celine for me?
> Seller: indianfinds
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Ce...189860?hash=item4b1fcebda4:g:UzAAAOSwskha9Brb


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## cookiemonster1

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you so much unoma! I truly appreciate your assistance


----------



## Naath

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks a lot for responding! Unfortunately it was sold quite quickly


----------



## scorpio79

hi Unoma, i asked to authenticate this bag abt three days ago but havent received any response. so i am sending here again  hope you can help:

Item: Celine Luggage Micro
Listing Number: none
Seller: cactuSaffron
Listing link:
https://my.carousell.com/p/172446316
Comments: please help to authenticate because im interested to buy this


----------



## Naath

I'll give it another try .

Item: Celine All Soft
Authenticity code: N/A
Seller: Agnes through Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e-suede-all-soft-celine-handbag-5068360.shtml
Again, many thanks in advance!


----------



## Naath

Item: Celine All Soft
Authenticity code: N/A
Seller: Mymic through Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ne/black-leather-celine-handbag-5786510.shtml


----------



## Sophia

scorpio79 said:


> hi Unoma, i asked to authenticate this bag abt three days ago but havent received any response. so i am sending here again  hope you can help:
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Micro
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: cactuSaffron
> Listing link:
> https://my.carousell.com/p/172446316
> Comments: please help to authenticate because im interested to buy this


This is a really bad fake!


----------



## scorpio79

Sophia said:


> This is a really bad fake!


 


Sophia said:


> This is a really bad fake!



oh dear really  thanks Sophia! u saved me from making a costly mistake!


----------



## Sophia

scorpio79 said:


> oh dear really  thanks Sophia! u saved me from making a costly mistake!



Happy to help!


----------



## scorpio79

hi, i would like to check if this is authentic before i buy, pls help me thanks in advance 

item: celine trapeze
Seller: bering77
listing link: https://my.carousell.com/p/155062263
comments:  looking for my first celine


----------



## bluestarstsl

Can you please help authentic this?

item: Celine Micro Belt bag FW18
Seller: reebonz
listing link: not available anymore
comments: first timer buying a celine!


----------



## ria616

What do you think? Is this normal to have misaligned stitching on a Nano Luggage? I just assumed that stitching should be near perfect.


----------



## Sophia

ria616 said:


> What do you think? Is this normal to have misaligned stitching on a Nano Luggage? I just assumed that stitching should be near perfect.



The bag is authentic! Stitching on Céline bags aren't always perfect - especially considering the mass production of the Luggage line in the last 5-7 years, the stitching on the bags aren't always 100% perfect.


----------



## juniorsodi

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-...848235?hash=item3fa2e4e02b:g:Ky8AAOSwlglbLb8Y 

Do you guys think it it original?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## enayan

unoma said:


> Auth



Amazing thank you!!


----------



## unoma

cookiemonster1 said:


> Thank you so much unoma! I truly appreciate your assistance


----------



## unoma

Naath said:


> Thanks a lot for responding! Unfortunately it was sold quite quickly


----------



## unoma

juniorsodi said:


> View attachment 4111045
> View attachment 4111046
> View attachment 4111048
> View attachment 4111049
> View attachment 4111050
> View attachment 4111051
> View attachment 4111052
> View attachment 4111053
> View attachment 4111054
> View attachment 4111055
> 
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-...848235?hash=item3fa2e4e02b:g:Ky8AAOSwlglbLb8Y
> 
> Do you guys think it it original?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I can barely see the markings on the bag.,
Serial number, zipper marking and all imprint.


----------



## unoma

enayan said:


> Amazing thank you!!





enayan said:


> Amazing thank you!!


----------



## unoma

scorpio79 said:


> hi, i would like to check if this is authentic before i buy, pls help me thanks in advance
> 
> item: celine trapeze
> Seller: bering77
> listing link: https://my.carousell.com/p/155062263
> comments:  looking for my first celine


Fake


----------



## carolina19939693

Hi! I just bought this Celine at Fashionphile but they told me in the Celine store it's not real! They said this kind of leather has never existed! They told me there was one with the leather like lines and mine are like circles. I'm attaching both, could you please help me?!! Thanks!!


----------



## carolina19939693

Hi! I just bought this Celine at Fashionphile but they told me in the Celine store it's not real! They said this kind of leather has never existed! They told me there was one with the leather like lines and mine are like circles. I'm attaching both, could you please help me?!! Thanks!!


----------



## carolina19939693

Item: CÉLINE Smooth Calfskin Shrunken Lambskin tricolor Mini Luggage White
Listing Number: U-CE-0121
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:
Comments: Hi! I just bought this Céline at Fashionphile but they told me in the Céline store it’s not real!
They said this kind of leather has never existed! They told me there was one like this but with the leather in lines qnd mine are like circles, I’m attaching both, could you please help me!!!? I’m desperate!


----------



## carolina19939693

Item: CÉLINE Smooth Calfskin Shrunken Lambskin tricolor Mini Luggage White
Listing Number: U-CE-0121
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:
Comments: Hi! I just bought this Céline at Fashionphile but they told me in the Céline store it’s not real!
They said this kind of leather has never existed! They told me there was one like this but with the leather in lines qnd mine are like circles, I’m attaching both, could you please help me!!!? I’m desperate!


----------



## Annise

Hi
item: celine nano luggage
seller: Amelia
listing link: facebook
comments: please help me not sure is this authentic don’t know anything about celine bag. Thanks so much !


----------



## Phillygal915

Did Celine change the location of the serial number of the nano?  I have seen a version behind the tag of the inner pocket that is embossed?  Also are there usually two serial numbers printed or one row?


----------



## Phillygal915

Please authenticate will include straps if needed but I was concerned since the serial number was in a different place.  Thanks!

Item: Celine nano


----------



## lisabmiller

Phillygal915 said:


> Please authenticate will include straps if needed but I was concerned since the serial number was in a different place.  Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine nano



Hi- please send a link to the auction/sale. Thank you!


----------



## lisabmiller

Annise said:


> Hi
> item: celine nano luggage
> seller: Amelia
> listing link: facebook
> comments: please help me not sure is this authentic don’t know anything about celine bag. Thanks so much !



Hi- please send a link to the auction/sale. Thank you!


----------



## lisabmiller

carolina19939693 said:


> Item: CÉLINE Smooth Calfskin Shrunken Lambskin tricolor Mini Luggage White
> Listing Number: U-CE-0121
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:
> Comments: Hi! I just bought this Céline at Fashionphile but they told me in the Céline store it’s not real!
> They said this kind of leather has never existed! They told me there was one like this but with the leather in lines qnd mine are like circles, I’m attaching both, could you please help me!!!? I’m desperate!



Hi- the seller is highly reputable.
They have an excellent return policy if you are unsure about your purchase.
Celine stores are not allowed to acknowledge if a bag is authentic or not, so I am not sure who told you the bag was fake.
In my opinion, the bag is authentic according to the photos you uploaded. 
If you are not happy - you can return your bag and get your money back. 
I hope this helps you.


----------



## Annise

lisabmiller said:


> Hi- please send a link to the auction/sale. Thank you!



Hi , this bag was on sale from a High brand group in facebook and I can’t copy the link. Is there any other way ? Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marama

Item: CÉLINE Trapeze
Listing Number:
Seller: ebay
Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Trap...CbTheiEhwcaKYBKjiJ89I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi! I just bought this Céline at ebay, I still have not pay it so could you please hely me quiquly if this bag is authentic? Regards Tamara


----------



## marama

marama said:


> Item: CÉLINE Trapeze
> Listing Number:
> Seller: ebay
> Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Trapez-Tasche-Rot-Grau-/153073646680?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qMvDoXCbTheiEhwcaKYBKjiJ89I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi! I just bought this Céline at ebay, I still have not pay it so could you please hely me quiquly if this bag is authentic? Regards Tamara





marama said:


> Item: CÉLINE Trapeze
> Listing Number:
> Seller: ebay
> Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Trapez-Tasche-Rot-Grau-/153073646680?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qMvDoXCbTheiEhwcaKYBKjiJ89I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi! I just bought this Céline at ebay, I still have not pay it so could you please hely me quiquly if this bag is authentic? Regards Tamara



Serial number: 
*U-PA-0120*


----------



## Phillygal915

Hi I ended up shipping it back. I sent it to an online authentication and it was deemed a replica.  Thanks!


lisabmiller said:


> Hi- please send a link to the auction/sale. Thank you!


----------



## Phillygal915

Item: Celine nano
Link: https://www.dallasdesignerhandbags....lack-leather-nano-luggage-shoulder-bag-tt2396
Notes: seems to be reputable seller


----------



## SK123

Hi, Need help to authenticate this Celine.


----------



## Sophia

SK123 said:


> Hi, Need help to authenticate this Celine.



This is an obvious fake.


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Requesting for your helpt to check authenticity 

Item Name: *Authentic Celine Macadame Shoulder Bag*
Item #: n/a
Seller: fabmegashop
Link: https://shopee.ph/Authentic-Celine-Macadame-Shoulder-Bag-i.3816592.745543192


----------



## jjones81

Authenticate This Celine

I am looking now. For help to authenticate a Celine Nano mini bag.

eBay item number: 302788391196

AUTh CELINE smooth Calfskin Nano Luggage Black mini bag https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302788391196

It is listed as authentic and says “authentic or money back”. The listing does not show a serial number so I have asked for this.

Thank You very much!


----------



## Sophia

jjones81 said:


> Authenticate This Celine
> 
> I am looking now. For help to authenticate a Celine Nano mini bag.
> 
> eBay item number: 302788391196
> 
> AUTh CELINE smooth Calfskin Nano Luggage Black mini bag https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302788391196
> 
> It is listed as authentic and says “authentic or money back”. The listing does not show a serial number so I have asked for this.
> 
> Thank You very much!



This bag is counterfeit. Be careful!


----------



## jjones81

Sophia said:


> This bag is counterfeit. Be careful!



Thank You so much!  I had a feeling based on the price tag.  I have a couple others that I am looking at as well that I may post about.  Just trying to find a black pebbled nano for my wife.  So many fakes out there!  I appreciate the response.


----------



## Sophia

jjones81 said:


> Thank You so much!  I had a feeling based on the price tag.  I have a couple others that I am looking at as well that I may post about.  Just trying to find a black pebbled nano for my wife.  So many fakes out there!  I appreciate the response.


Anytime! Feel free to direct message me if you need more help authenticating!


----------



## Tham wanyi

Authenticate this Celine 
Ebay seller : alex200775
Item description: 
Used, Authentic Celine Nano Luggage with removable strap including dustbag.

White, Black and Yellow Tricolor Leather.

Purchased from Celine Mount Street Boutique for £1,650.00. Copy of receipt will be included.


----------



## Tham wanyi

Authenticate this Celine 
Ebay seller : alex200775
Item description: 
Used, Authentic Celine Nano Luggage with removable strap including dustbag.

White, Black and Yellow Tricolor Leather.

Purchased from Celine Mount Street Boutique for £1,650.00. Copy of receipt will be included.


----------



## JadedJae

Dear Celine experts,

Need your help to authenticate the following item:

Celine Nano Luggage Tri Colour
Url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/168512054/
Seller: sellsam
Additional photos:









Hope the photos are sufficient to authenticate, please let me know if any additional photos are needed.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## JadedJae

Kindly assist to review this one as well:

Item: Celine Medium luggage navy
Url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/113723292
Seller: Homelessbags

Additional photos:









Thank you so so much!


----------



## mateng04

Item: CÉLINE Mini Luggage Drummed leather
Listing Number: n/A
Seller: Lorena
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-other...eline-louis-vuitton-prada-givenchy/1367207511
Comments: Please help me authenticate this Celine Luggage


----------



## mateng04

More pictures:
Item: CÉLINE Mini Luggage Drummed leather
Listing Number: n/A
Seller: Lorena
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-other-clothing/ville-de-montreal/designer-items-celine-louis-vuitton-prada-givenchy/1367207511


----------



## jigglypuff110

Hi! Please help me authenticate this celine twisted cabas.
Item:
Céline Authentic Small Twisted Cabas in Smooth Calfskin Blue and Peacock
Listing Number: 163119996953
Seller:deverwhatever
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Aut...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649
Comments:  I might be winning the bid and would really appreciate your help!


----------



## Sophia

Tham wanyi said:


> Authenticate this Celine
> Ebay seller : alex200775
> Item description:
> Used, Authentic Celine Nano Luggage with removable strap including dustbag.
> 
> White, Black and Yellow Tricolor Leather.
> 
> Purchased from Celine Mount Street Boutique for £1,650.00. Copy of receipt will be included.


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

jigglypuff110 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this celine twisted cabas.
> Item:
> Céline Authentic Small Twisted Cabas in Smooth Calfskin Blue and Peacock
> Listing Number: 163119996953
> Seller:deverwhatever
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Authentic-Small-Twisted-Cabas-in-Smooth-Calfskin-Blue-and-Peacock/163119996953?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649
> Comments:  I might be winning the bid and would really appreciate your help!


Authentic! Also, I messaged you back!


----------



## Sophia

JadedJae said:


> Kindly assist to review this one as well:
> 
> Item: Celine Medium luggage navy
> Url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/113723292
> Seller: Homelessbags
> 
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 4120915
> View attachment 4120916
> View attachment 4120917
> View attachment 4120918
> View attachment 4120919
> View attachment 4120920
> View attachment 4120921
> 
> 
> Thank you so so much!



Authentic! The leather looks divine. The luggages from 2010-2012 had the most beautiful leather!


----------



## JadedJae

Thanks Sophia! if you could help to take a look at this nano as well - i believe the leather is smooth / liege / satin calfskin and the combination is from Fall 2016 but i wanted to be sure that nothing else raises any alarms:



JadedJae said:


> Dear Celine experts,
> 
> Need your help to authenticate the following item:
> 
> Celine Nano Luggage Tri Colour
> Url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/168512054/
> Seller: sellsam
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 4120603
> View attachment 4120604
> View attachment 4120605
> View attachment 4120606
> View attachment 4120607
> View attachment 4120608
> View attachment 4120609
> 
> 
> Hope the photos are sufficient to authenticate, please let me know if any additional photos are needed.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Many thanks and God bless!


----------



## Sophia

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Sophia! if you could help to take a look at this nano as well - i believe the leather is smooth / liege / satin calfskin and the combination is from Fall 2016 but i wanted to be sure that nothing else raises any alarms:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks and God bless!



Authentic!


----------



## Sarah Baklashov

Hi,

Can you authenticate this Nano bag?


----------



## bluestarstsl

bluestarstsl said:


> Can you please help authentic this?
> 
> item: Celine Micro Belt bag FW18
> Seller: reebonz
> listing link: not available anymore after buying. i bought from Reebonz.
> comments: first timer buying a celine!


Maybe you have missed this post. Can you please help authentic this bag?


----------



## unoma

jigglypuff110 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this celine twisted cabas.
> Item:
> Céline Authentic Small Twisted Cabas in Smooth Calfskin Blue and Peacock
> Listing Number: 163119996953
> Seller:deverwhatever
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Céline-Authentic-Small-Twisted-Cabas-in-Smooth-Calfskin-Blue-and-Peacock/163119996953?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649
> Comments:  I might be winning the bid and would really appreciate your help!


Auth


----------



## Babins

Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? This is micro celine luggage in dune, i bought this preloved , thank you so much!


----------



## SilviaMaria

Hey i’m not sure if the bag is fake or not, she got it as gift from her ex


----------



## Babins

Babins said:


> Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? This is micro celine luggage in dune, i bought this preloved , thank you so much!


I already bought this item ( from www.shopleportier.com) so there is no link but they accept return if it proven not authentic, please help


----------



## pixiedreams

Hello! I'm new to Celine and any help to authenticate this bag is greatly appreciated! 

Item: Celine classic in black liege
Listing Number: -
Seller: luxedesac
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/celine-black-shoulder-box-bag-v7-174630685/
Comments: when I opened the box, I thought the box seems flimsy, the alignment of the red paper seems a bit off, and when I compared the celine tags of my micro luggage with the tags given, they are very different  Please help


----------



## pixiedreams

continue from above..





thank you!!


----------



## unoma

mateng04 said:


> More pictures:
> Item: CÉLINE Mini Luggage Drummed leather
> Listing Number: n/A
> Seller: Lorena
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-other-clothing/ville-de-montreal/designer-items-celine-louis-vuitton-prada-givenchy/1367207511


Looks off


----------



## unoma

Sarah Baklashov said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you authenticate this Nano bag?


Serial number


----------



## chancy

Just got this Nano belt. Can someone help take a look? 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I'm not entirely sure where the serial number is.
Thank you!


----------



## Justforu

Can you please help to authentic this?

item: trapeze
Seller: laurinha
listing link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/OFFER-Authen...10e29fe1640aa135696c2a5fff7cc73&ul_noapp=true
listing number:232814530592


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

I know the pictures are not very good but can someone have a look? I already bought the bag but it's a professional seller so I can return it if I feel something is wrong... 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-belt-celine-handbag-5823602.shtml

Also if anyone know from which collection is this bag I would appreciate it! I've searched but couldn't find it 
Thank you so much


----------



## Dalmatian

Hello, I'm going to buy my first Celine bag, and would like to seek some professional advise here, thanks all!

Item: Celine Small Vertical Cabas
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: lippee
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-t...ne&ref_reqId=EhcGVLjKrb4KCT8duUtDtPQd5DJku9oK
Comments: Seller said there are "splits/ruptures" right in the middle of the shoulder strap,so making it a little bit fragile. Is it normal to small cabas or defects? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mateng04

unoma said:


> Looks off


Thanks dear!


----------



## RainbowTurtle

Hello!
I recently purchased this Celine twisted cabas, and would love if you could take a look at it. Thank you so much!

Item: Celine twisted cabas
Listing Number: None
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-small-twisted-cabas-camel-tan-264559
Comments:


----------



## pm0964

Hello -- can you please authenticate the following:

Item:  Celine Small Trotteur
Listing Number:  None
Seller:  Fashionphile
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-shiny-textured-calfskin-small-trotteur-black-260027

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## unoma

pm0964 said:


> Hello -- can you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item:  Celine Small Trotteur
> Listing Number:  None
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-shiny-textured-calfskin-small-trotteur-black-260027
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Auth


----------



## unoma

RainbowTurtle said:


> Hello!
> I recently purchased this Celine twisted cabas, and would love if you could take a look at it. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine twisted cabas
> Listing Number: None
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-small-twisted-cabas-camel-tan-264559
> Comments:



Auth


----------



## unoma

Dalmatian said:


> Hello, I'm going to buy my first Celine bag, and would like to seek some professional advise here, thanks all!
> 
> Item: Celine Small Vertical Cabas
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: lippee
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-t...ne&ref_reqId=EhcGVLjKrb4KCT8duUtDtPQd5DJku9oK
> Comments: Seller said there are "splits/ruptures" right in the middle of the shoulder strap,so making it a little bit fragile. Is it normal to small cabas or defects? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4126202
> View attachment 4126203
> View attachment 4126204
> View attachment 4126205
> View attachment 4126206
> View attachment 4126207
> View attachment 4126208
> View attachment 4126209



Auth


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> Can you please help to authentic this?
> 
> item: trapeze
> Seller: laurinha
> listing link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/OFFER-Authen...10e29fe1640aa135696c2a5fff7cc73&ul_noapp=true
> listing number:232814530592



Auth


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Item: Céline Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: ManiaVintage - Vestiaire Collective 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-belt-celine-handbag-5823602.shtml
Comments:  I already bought the bag, it's a professional seller so I can return it if I feel something is off. I'm also aware know the pictures are not very good for an authentication per say, but if you feel like it can someone just have a look to get the "general feel" and also I'm curious to know which collection is this combination from
Thank you so much!


----------



## pm0964

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you!


----------



## Justforu

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you!


----------



## Dalmatian

unoma said:


> Auth


Truly appreciate your assistance, thank you so much unoma!


----------



## JadedJae

Dear Unoma,

Could you please help me to double check the two bags below before I commit to purchase, as I’ve received differing opinions (from other friends) on authenticity though Sophia has very kindly assisted to look at them previously:

Celine Nano Luggage Tri Colour
Url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/168512054/
Seller: sellsam
Additional photos:






Item: Celine Medium luggage Navy
Url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/113723292
Seller: Homelessbags

Additional photos:






Thanks so much to the both of you!!


----------



## mdg76

Looking to have this Celine Nano Luggage authenticated.  It was purchased from eBay 2 months ago and the seller has since been removed from eBay and was accused by another buyer for selling a fake YSL so obviously I am wary. Also I noticed one of the seams on the back side of the purse is busted which arose my suspicions. I would like to have your opinion so I can either send it back or keep/resell it when I'm ready.  Thank you.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Hi, I purchased this Céline Mini belt bag in the colour Espresso with pink glazing from 2016 I believe! Can you guys have a look? It was very difficult to take pic to the serial number as it was on the back side of the pouch but it's F-GA- 1176 Thank you so much!
Item: Céline Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: ManiaVintage - Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-belt-celine-handbag-5823602.shtml


----------



## Ayeshadatta

Item: Celine Trapeze Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:223038449114
Seller: 1minigirl
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cab...ON7sWLcs1dzkDYCXkR664%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I just purchased this and mostly the bag looks quality except there are a few threads coming off the handle. See attached.


----------



## Sophia

Scandinavian Affair said:


> Hi, I purchased this Céline Mini belt bag in the colour Espresso with pink glazing from 2016 I believe! Can you guys have a look? It was very difficult to take pic to the serial number as it was on the back side of the pouch but it's F-GA- 1176 Thank you so much!
> Item: Céline Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: ManiaVintage - Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-belt-celine-handbag-5823602.shtml
> View attachment 4132079
> View attachment 4132080



Authentic


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## lamodeee

Hello I received these photos from a seller. Can you please advise if the bag is authentic?


----------



## Sophia

lamodeee said:


> Hello I received these photos from a seller. Can you please advise if the bag is authentic?



Authentic!


----------



## mdg76

mdg76 said:


> Looking to have this Celine Nano Luggage authenticated.  It was purchased from eBay 2 months ago and the seller has since been removed from eBay and was accused by another buyer for selling a fake YSL so obviously I am wary. Also I noticed one of the seams on the back side of the purse is busted which arose my suspicions. I would like to have your opinion so I can either send it back or keep/resell it when I'm ready.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132007
> View attachment 4132008
> View attachment 4132009
> View attachment 4132010
> View attachment 4132011
> View attachment 4132012
> View attachment 4132013
> View attachment 4132016



Hi - can someone please help me to authenticate the Nano Luggage I posted about on Saturday? The listing from eBay has since been removed and the seller has also been removed so that's why I was only able to provide photos (I apologize for not following the correct format due to the info missing). I only have until July 20 to return it to recover my money from PayPal so I'd like to know if it is authentic or fake.  Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## Littlenotebook

Item: Celine Luggage Nano Red
Listing Number: 132703271782
Seller: freezingunique
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...kw=celine+nano&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## jonoft

I'll try again even if the format does not meet the criteria for authentication. I purchased this bag for £1500 from Nikky Bradford in London. It was listed as "nubuck crocodile stamped leather" and the price was about right for a such bag in "as new - no sign of use" condition. However, I believe it is not leather but genuine crocodile. I base this belief in pictures of identical bags found on the internet. Now, I love this bag but it took all my (handbag) savings. I would be perfectly happy with a bag in regular leather so I'm thinking of selling it hopefully making a profit that could be used for buying yet another bag. I have received quotes from Yoogi's Closet, Fashionphile and Collectors Square, France in the region of $800 - $1000 indicating that they believe the bag is made of regular calf leather. Anyone out there that could shed some light on this?  
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 leather. Anyone out there that could shed some light on this?


----------



## bk91

Is this vintage Celine bag authentic? 

















if bag is real, how much would it cost today?


----------



## RitaLA

I would be really grateful for your help on identifying the authenticity  of this bag, please. Thank you tons!!! 
Item: celine small cabas phanton
Listing Number:256421
Seller:coutureusa
Link:http://www.coutureusa.com/p-38674-c...MIqaiLm8qn3AIVybfACh0DUQaaEAQYBSABEgIxx_D_BwE


----------



## lamodeee

Hello,
I am eyeing on this bag, can you advise if they are authentic?


Thanks,


----------



## maroth

Good Evening,
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine Drummed Leather Mini Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number: E4620
Seller: Dallas Designer Handbags
Link: https://www.dallasdesignerhandbags.com/products/celine-drummed-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-e4620
Please see additional pics


----------



## Mbaibua

Please me identifying the authenticity of this bag, Thanks.♥️♥️
Item: celine mini luggage 
Listing Number:-
Seller: IG : DoDoya24


----------



## Mbaibua

Mbaibua said:


> Please me identifying the authenticity of this bag, Thanks.♥️♥️
> Item: celine mini luggage
> Listing Number:-
> Seller: IG : DoDoya24


----------



## Hannah Tamara Lee

Hi, would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this bag.

Item: All Soft Shoulder Bag

Thanks!


----------



## lamodeee

Thank you so much Sophia! 


Sophia said:


> Authentic!


----------



## Amandaantoinettem

Please help me authenticate this Celine mini luggage - I could only find this color scheme in the nano while looking online. 

Seller - so over it 
ID - *S18CEL-109
*
Sellers comments:
Celine's classic mini "Luggage" tote from 2013. Smooth, grained and suede leather construction with tri-colored pattern. Gold toned hardware. Top rolled handles. Front zip compartment. Studded feet. Top zip closure. Open interior. Two interior patch pockets and one zip pocket. Leather lining. 


*Size:* Mini 

*Made in:* Italy

*Color:* Khaki Green, Navy + White

*Fabric Content:* Leather

*Condition:* Excellent, minor wear at exterior, Light rub and wear marks along suede due to nature of fabric. Slight wear at interior (residue)
Retail: $4500.00
Designer: Celine

https://sooveritshop.com/products/khaki-and-white-mini-luggage-tote-1?variant=8821155102809


----------



## maroth

maroth said:


> View attachment 4136102
> View attachment 4136103
> View attachment 4136104
> View attachment 4136105
> View attachment 4136106
> View attachment 4136107
> View attachment 4136108
> View attachment 4136110
> View attachment 4136106
> View attachment 4136111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening,
> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank You so much!
> Item: Celine Drummed Leather Mini Luggage Tote Bag
> Listing Number: E4620
> Seller: Dallas Designer Handbags
> Link: https://www.dallasdesignerhandbags.com/products/celine-drummed-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-e4620
> Please see additional pics


----------



## maroth

Sorry for the repost, an accident.


----------



## bk91

Hi, sorry.. does anyone know if the bag I posted above is a vintage celine?


----------



## Audrey Maranan

Hello,

Can someone tell me if this Celine Luggage Purse is real?

Item: 
*Celine Micro Luggage Handbag | Smooth Black Calfskin*

Listing Number:N/A
Seller: Foxy Luxury
Link:  https://foxyluxury.com/collections/...e-micro-luggage-handbag-smooth-black-calfskin
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

Audrey Maranan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this Celine Luggage Purse is real?
> 
> Item:
> *Celine Micro Luggage Handbag | Smooth Black Calfskin*
> 
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller: Foxy Luxury
> Link:  https://foxyluxury.com/collections/...e-micro-luggage-handbag-smooth-black-calfskin
> Comments:



Looks like a super fake to me!


----------



## Audrey Maranan

Sophia said:


> Looks like a super fake to me!


Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Justforu

dear experts, i got the zip marking and serial numbers for the trapeze, could you have a look?


----------



## kadmia

Hello all, would someone kindly authenticate this for me?
Item: Tri-color nano luggage
Listing number: 5979311
Seller: Arzu
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-5979311.shtml#
Comments: I purchased it on Vestiaire Collective, but it has not yet shipped. If you need any more photos I can provide them after I receive the purse, but I was hoping if you saw any red flags I could contact VC with them before it's shipped. I've attached the photos from the listing as well. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Monica Monasterio

Sophia said:


> Looks like a super fake to me!


Why does it look like a “super fake?”


----------



## yslfaninca

Hi, thank you for your help authenticating this for me!
Item: 2017 Soft Cube bag
Item #: CEL66155
Serie Number: Did not find it on the bag.
Seller: the Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/celine-2017-soft-cube-bag
Comments: I purchased it on the Real Real and just received it. I've heard there have been spottings of fakes on that website, so I would like to have an authentication. I do not see any series number on the bag. The interior is a bit hard to take a photo of, and however I try (indoors & outdoors), it's still a bit dark. The leather feels soft and luxurious though.


----------



## Monica Monasterio

Can someone kindly authenticate this Celine for me?  I bought it from a friend, and just would like some peace of mind.  Thank you.


----------



## Sophia

Monica Monasterio said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate this Celine for me?  I bought it from a friend, and just would like some peace of mind.  Thank you.
> View attachment 4143078
> View attachment 4143079
> View attachment 4143080
> View attachment 4143081
> View attachment 4143082
> View attachment 4143083
> View attachment 4143084
> View attachment 4143085
> View attachment 4143087
> View attachment 4143088



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Sophia said:


> Looks like a super fake to me!



The proportions on the bag look off


----------



## Monica Monasterio

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Justforu

Justforu said:


> dear experts, i got the zip marking and serial numbers for the trapeze, could you have a look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142851
> View attachment 4142852
> View attachment 4142850



Could you kindly authenticate this trapeze for me? The link is expired after I bought it, could you give a peace of mind. Thank you.


----------



## lindlind

Hi, please help authenticate these bags. Thank you so much!!

1)
Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Seller: AdelisaB
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m84057344370/


2)
Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Seller: Sarahbryan
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m16843102626/


----------



## goldglitter

Hey Celine devotees, I am about to be a new convert. Would you please authenticate this trapeze for me? It's gorgeous but the hot-stamping got me that wee bit skeptical. 

Item: Celine Trapeze 
Listing number: 2101213929725
Seller: BrandOff
Link: http://en.brandoff-store.com/top/detail/asp/detail.asp?scode=2101213929725
Comments: been looking for a black trapeze for a while and chanced upon this! But the hot stamp seems a little crooked so I'll need your advice!

Thank you!!


----------



## Bina Chauhan

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Bina Chauhan

Hi first time doing this. Please can you help me authenticate this bag

Item number 163128591931
Sellers name sinboosh (15)
Description Celine nano luggage tote handbag beige sand pebbled leather Kendall Jenner.
Ebay url https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163128591931


----------



## MM1212

Hi there!

Saw a seller selling this Celine vintage clutch bag. It would be my first time purchasing a vintage branded bag, would you help me identify if it's authentic?

The link of the seller is here: 

Thank you!


----------



## unoma

MM1212 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Saw a seller selling this Celine vintage clutch bag. It would be my first time purchasing a vintage branded bag, would you help me identify if it's authentic?
> 
> The link of the seller is here:
> 
> Thank you!



Auth


----------



## unoma

Bina Chauhan said:


> Hi first time doing this. Please can you help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item number 163128591931
> Sellers name sinboosh (15)
> Description Celine nano luggage tote handbag beige sand pebbled leather Kendall Jenner.
> Ebay url https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163128591931


Link isnt opening


----------



## unoma

goldglitter said:


> Hey Celine devotees, I am about to be a new convert. Would you please authenticate this trapeze for me? It's gorgeous but the hot-stamping got me that wee bit skeptical.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing number: 2101213929725
> Seller: BrandOff
> Link: http://en.brandoff-store.com/top/detail/asp/detail.asp?scode=2101213929725
> Comments: been looking for a black trapeze for a while and chanced upon this! But the hot stamp seems a little crooked so I'll need your advice!
> 
> Thank you!!


Serial number and zipper marking


----------



## unoma

kadmia said:


> Hello all, would someone kindly authenticate this for me?
> Item: Tri-color nano luggage
> Listing number: 5979311
> Seller: Arzu
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-5979311.shtml#
> Comments: I purchased it on Vestiaire Collective, but it has not yet shipped. If you need any more photos I can provide them after I receive the purse, but I was hoping if you saw any red flags I could contact VC with them before it's shipped. I've attached the photos from the listing as well. Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142875
> View attachment 4142876
> View attachment 4142877
> View attachment 4142878
> View attachment 4142879
> View attachment 4142880
> View attachment 4142881
> View attachment 4142882


Auth


----------



## unoma

Justforu said:


> dear experts, i got the zip marking and serial numbers for the trapeze, could you have a look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142851
> View attachment 4142852
> View attachment 4142850


Auth


----------



## MM1212

unoma said:


> Auth


Thanks for this! Just wondering if it's okay that there's no serial number? Is that normal? Thank you again!


----------



## kadmia

unoma said:


> Auth



Thank you very much Unoma!
I really appreciate it!


----------



## irial208

Good morning!

I am looking to purchase my first ever Celine Nano Luggage and I am very excited...but nervous of getting a fake. Could you please evaluate the two bags below for authenticity? Thank you for your help! 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Souris
Listing Number: On Poshmark, unsure of listing number.
Seller: gsunni
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Bag-in-Souris-5b5153680cb5aae3485feb61
Comments: The tag worried me because it is curved and not cut straight,but I also heard some Celine bags arent?


Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Khaki
Listing Number: On Ebay, unsure of listing number.
Seller: dreamsnscents
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
Comments: The tag and color combo made me nervous. I cant seem to find this color combo anywhere else, and the tag is curved not straight.


----------



## Manymanymanydan

Item: Celine Carriege Bag (Vintage)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: seller “Miluna” on Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...551.shtml?from=singlemessage&isappinstalled=0
Comments: Please help me check whether this bag is authentic  Thanks!!!


----------



## madbag3342

Purchased Celine Nano Luggage. It came with a receipt with Rachel as sales associate. I called the Las Vegas store and the manger said no Rachel works there. Bag is from 2017. That freaked me out, so I would appreciate someone taking a look at my pics.


----------



## b.Jane

Pls, help. 
Item: Celine Wallet
Listing number: 263842255207
Seller: westilawrenc_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Wallet/263842255207
Comments: awaiting for seller to send more photos of serial number stamp.


----------



## vanfall

Item: celine box
Listing : 273370850492
Seller: wfh6oopf
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273370850492

Thnx in advance


----------



## Aasta

I would be greatfull if someone could help me authenticate this vintage Celine mini crossover bag.
It does not have any serial number tag. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## francesmonique

Item: Vintage Celine Crossbody
Seller: ramoscarmen (Poshmark)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Celine-59c15c0aa88e7da45b019dbc
Comments: I'm not well versed on vintage celine, I'm interested in adding a vintage bag into my collection. Please let me know if I should ask the seller for more photos.


----------



## missjenny2679

Item: Celine Medium Trotteur Hobo

Seller: The Real Real 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/celine-medium-trotteur-hobo-31

Comments: I just received this today, and just want to double check here! Thanks in advance!


----------



## cshriver1981

Just purchased a bag for my wife that was deemed 'authentic' by seller and now I have some concerns.  Please authenticate so I can take the appropriate action if I did purchased a fake.

Item: Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Tan Drummed Leather
Listing Number: 253796937067
Seller: prelovedcloset2018
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Luggage-Tote-Tan-Drummed-Leather/253796937067
Comments: I'm seeing some things that are spot but other things that are making me question if this bag is real or just a really good fake.  I appreciate the time and advice.


----------



## Henelalee

Hi, 
Since I'm new to the group as well as Celine club. I really like the purse on the link bellow but not sure about its authenticity. I feel like the bag isn't in the right shape as it's supposed to be. and the logo looks faint a bit. Could anyone help me with this. I will really appreciate that. thank you 
Item: Authentic Celine Medium Classic box bag - RRP new $5,100
Listing Number: 263351057453
Seller:luxe.it.fwd 
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:1ff83df91650aca470129ff7fffbc66b|iid:1
Comments:


----------



## winnie_cutie

Please help me to authenticity this bag. Thanks 

Item: CELINE Limited Plastic PVC Tote Bag With Lime Green Leather Clutch Pouch
Listing Number: 123272816599
Seller:boombayeh
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lim...:~kcAAOSwQEtbKjwl&_nkw=celine+clear+bag&rt=nc


----------



## Torrence101

Item: Black Celine Luggage Nano 
Listing Number: #273389085588
Seller: lbb.baglady 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage/273389085588
Comments: 
Can someone authenticate this for me, plannnig on purchasing my first Celine preloved, but so very nervous!!
SOS!


----------



## julesj

Please help authenticate this bag
Item  Authentic Celine Medium Box Bag Red Wine Shoulder Bag Classic
Number   223094471780
Seller  burzapawe
Link  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...:FnEAAOSw-f5ba2B8:sc:USPSPriority!60014!US!-1

Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

julesj said:


> Please help authenticate this bag
> Item  Authentic Celine Medium Box Bag Red Wine Shoulder Bag Classic
> Number   223094471780
> Seller  burzapawe
> Link  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...:FnEAAOSw-f5ba2B8:sc:USPSPriority!60014!US!-1
> 
> Thank you so much



Fake


----------



## Sophia

cshriver1981 said:


> Just purchased a bag for my wife that was deemed 'authentic' by seller and now I have some concerns.  Please authenticate so I can take the appropriate action if I did purchased a fake.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Tan Drummed Leather
> Listing Number: 253796937067
> Seller: prelovedcloset2018
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Luggage-Tote-Tan-Drummed-Leather/253796937067
> Comments: I'm seeing some things that are spot but other things that are making me question if this bag is real or just a really good fake.  I appreciate the time and advice.



This is a terrible fake! Stay away


----------



## Sophia

missjenny2679 said:


> Item: Celine Medium Trotteur Hobo
> 
> Seller: The Real Real
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/celine-medium-trotteur-hobo-31
> 
> Comments: I just received this today, and just want to double check here! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157389
> View attachment 4157391
> View attachment 4157394
> View attachment 4157396
> View attachment 4157398
> View attachment 4157404



Definitely authentic


----------



## Sophia

vanfall said:


> Item: celine box
> Listing : 273370850492
> Seller: wfh6oopf
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273370850492
> 
> Thnx in advance



Terrible fake


----------



## missjenny2679

Sophia said:


> Definitely authentic



Thanks so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hello @lisabmiller, @Sophia, and @unoma! I’m hoping to get your expertise on authenticating this Celine Micro in Souris please!! 

I’ve called the store to confirm that the seller purchased this bag and that checked out. Additionally, I’ve combed the internet for Celine Authentication tips and everything seems to check out. The only thing that seems to throw me off is the serial code tab. The letters/numbers don’t seem to be in a straight line and seem to be printed close to the edge. 

Additionally, I hope you don’t mind that I watermarked these photos! I want to prevent a fraudulent seller from taking these to sell a fake item. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance! Also, thank you for contributing so much to our PurseForum community! I feel like you folks don’t get the appreciation you so greatly deserve so THANK YOU for constantly taking time out of your day to help us authenticate!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Just a few more! Thank you!!


----------



## Sophia

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello @lisabmiller, @Sophia, and @unoma! I’m hoping to get your expertise on authenticating this Celine Micro in Souris please!!
> 
> I’ve called the store to confirm that the seller purchased this bag and that checked out. Additionally, I’ve combed the internet for Celine Authentication tips and everything seems to check out. The only thing that seems to throw me off is the serial code tab. The letters/numbers don’t seem to be in a straight line and seem to be printed close to the edge.
> 
> Additionally, I hope you don’t mind that I watermarked these photos! I want to prevent a fraudulent seller from taking these to sell a fake item. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance! Also, thank you for contributing so much to our PurseForum community! I feel like you folks don’t get the appreciation you so greatly deserve so THANK YOU for constantly taking time out of your day to help us authenticate!
> 
> View attachment 4160463
> View attachment 4160465
> View attachment 4160467
> View attachment 4160468
> View attachment 4160469
> View attachment 4160470
> View attachment 4160471
> View attachment 4160472
> View attachment 4160473



Hey dear. No need to worry about the serial number. This bag is for sure authentic. No doubt about it. I've owned this exact bag years ago!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Sophia said:


> Hey dear. No need to worry about the serial number. This bag is for sure authentic. No doubt about it. I've owned this exact bag years ago!


Thank you so much for your quick reply @Sophia!! Many thanks again for all of your hard work here on this thread!! Have a wonderful rest of your weekend!


----------



## Sophia

GlitterEyebags said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply @Sophia!! Many thanks again for all of your hard work here on this thread!! Have a wonderful rest of your weekend!



You're so very welcome! Enjoy your beautiful bag. Souris is such a stunning color!


----------



## Pham0175

Hi,
Can you  help with this Celine Box before I make the payment as I don't trust the authentication team at PM.
Item: Celine Box
Listing Number: Poshmark
Seller: isabelle6closet Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine...ost_roll=&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=em_sh_pub


----------



## Sophia

Pham0175 said:


> Hi,
> Can you  help with this Celine Box before I make the payment as I don't trust the authentication team at PM.
> Item: Celine Box
> Listing Number: Poshmark
> Seller: isabelle6closet Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-box-bag-medium-5b5dff43baebf69763392a03?_branch_match_id=553966321076017721&br_t=true&utm_campaign=referral_code=PHAM0175&utm_content=feature=sh_l&rfuid=59fbeb7512fef62c9f2cdeba&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.006&post_roll=&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=em_sh_pub



Can you get a clear picture of the logo on the front panel?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Sophia said:


> You're so very welcome! Enjoy your beautiful bag. Souris is such a stunning color!


Thanks so much, @Sophia!!❤️


----------



## Tham wanyi

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


thanks a lot !


----------



## winnie_cutie

winnie_cutie said:


> Please help me to authenticity this bag. Thanks
> 
> Item: CELINE Limited Plastic PVC Tote Bag With Lime Green Leather Clutch Pouch
> Listing Number: 123272816599
> Seller:boombayeh
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Limited-Plastic-PVC-Tote-Bag-With-Lime-Green-Leather-Clutch-Pouch/123272816599?hash=item1cb3a1e7d7:g:~kcAAOSwQEtbKjwl&_nkw=celine+clear+bag&rt=nc


Comment: Hi there, please help me to authenticity this bag as Im really like it but wonder if its authentic. Thanks dear.


----------



## Sophia

winnie_cutie said:


> Comment: Hi there, please help me to authenticity this bag as Im really like it but wonder if its authentic. Thanks dear.



Seller is pretty reputable. Bag and clutch looks authentic.


----------



## winnie_cutie

Sophia said:


> Seller is pretty reputable. Bag and clutch looks authentic.


Thanks a lot for your helping


----------



## Liv Ting

Hello, @Sophia @lisabmiller @unoma  sorry i wasnt able to get the link for this on ebay because it's already expired so its a broken link.  im fairly new on this forum but i am enjoying it so far  hope you can tell me what you think of this bag i just bought..thanks so much, bless you..




Liv Ting said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item: Celine nano tricolor
> Listing No.*323387610007*
> *Seller: 0078sydneyrae0078*
> *Link: no longer available. i've bought the bag -attached screenshots of the ad here. *
> 
> *Hello there,*
> i'm seeking advise if this celine nano is authentic.
> The tag that the seller attached to the bag looks wrong, she said she has a few Celine’s and that perhaps the one she attached here could be the wrong one.
> 
> Thank you all!





Liv Ting said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item: Celine nano tricolor
> Listing No.*323387610007*
> *Seller: 0078sydneyrae0078*
> *Link: no longer available. i've bought the bag -attached screenshots of the ad here. *
> 
> *Hello there,*
> i'm seeking advise if this celine nano is authentic.
> The tag that the seller attached to the bag looks wrong, she said she has a few Celine’s and that perhaps the one she attached here could be the wrong one.
> 
> Thank you all!


----------



## Sophia

Liv Ting said:


> Hello, @Sophia @lisabmiller @unoma  sorry i wasnt able to get the link for this on ebay because it's already expired so its a broken link.  im fairly new on this forum but i am enjoying it so far  hope you can tell me what you think of this bag i just bought..thanks so much, bless you..



Hey dear, I can't see any pictures in your post.


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hi there,

I have found this interested bag with cheaper price so I might consider to get this one. However Im considering whether its authentic or not, so please help me to have a look. thanks

Item name: Authentic Celine 2018 Clear Plastic Shopping Bag With Pink Zip Pouch Wallet
Item number: 153060302578
Seller's name: sheuk32
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...C8AAOSwxJlax-WJ&_nkw=celine+plastic+bag&rt=nc


----------



## Sophia

winnie_cutie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have found this interested bag with cheaper price so I might consider to get this one. However Im considering whether its authentic or not, so please help me to have a look. thanks
> 
> Item name: Authentic Celine 2018 Clear Plastic Shopping Bag With Pink Zip Pouch Wallet
> Item number: 153060302578
> Seller's name: sheuk32
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-2018-Clear-Plastic-Shopping-Bag-With-Pink-Zip-Pouch-Wallet/153060302578?hash=item23a31adef2:g:9C8AAOSwxJlax-WJ&_nkw=celine+plastic+bag&rt=nc



Reputable seller. I'm sure it's authentic. It's hard with these PVC bags because the plastic bag is extremely easy to replicate.


----------



## Liv Ting

Thanks Sophia, your response gave me a lot of relief!  The bag is still in transit, I'll send you a clear photo of the tag when i get the bag.  Yeah that's thing, that also caused me to do a double take.  (The seller has 10 celine's and cant find the one for this.)

Thanks once again, bless you!



Sophia said:


> The bag seems authentic. I need a better picture of the serial number. Honestly, the seller sending the wrong identification tags is really throwing me off!


----------



## Yuliia Khrebtova

Hello
Could you please help me authenticate this Backpack?
Found it on a second-hand store.
Google says it's called CELINE Macadam Backpack Brown
Found similar item here https://www.lxrco.com/en-US/celine/travel-bags/celine-backpack-macadam-coated-canvas-travel-bag
Thank you so much
Kind regards
Yuliia


----------



## nurrixa

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine box mini?

Seller does not know the authenticity as it was a gift from her ex-boyfriend, and she did not find a serial number (I read that it is common). I really love this bag so I’m just hoping by chance it is authentic! Thank you so much in advanced.


----------



## Sophia

nurrixa said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine box mini?
> 
> Seller does not know the authenticity as it was a gift from her ex-boyfriend, and she did not find a serial number (I read that it is common). I really love this bag so I’m just hoping by chance it is authentic! Thank you so much in advanced.



Fake. The gloss on the hardware is a giveaway. Also, a strong word of advice, almost always when a buyer says they are unsure about the authenticity, it means the item is fake.


----------



## Sophia

nurrixa said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine box mini?
> 
> Seller does not know the authenticity as it was a gift from her ex-boyfriend, and she did not find a serial number (I read that it is common). I really love this bag so I’m just hoping by chance it is authentic! Thank you so much in advanced.



The Classic Box will always have a serial number. It is hard to get to, but it is inside the zipper compartment.


----------



## missava

Would one of you ladies mind looking at this Black Celine luggage Nano? I have a feeling it may be too good to be true.



Celine Nano Luggage Handbag- Black
Seller: ella_valentine_luxury_handbags
eBay item number:
153141646918

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-N...646918?hash=item23a7f41646:g:vNsAAOSw~K5bZfqz


----------



## Sophia

missava said:


> Would one of you ladies mind looking at this Black Celine luggage Nano? I have a feeling it may be too good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Nano Luggage Handbag- Black
> Seller: ella_valentine_luxury_handbags
> eBay item number:
> 153141646918
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-N...646918?hash=item23a7f41646:g:vNsAAOSw~K5bZfqz



This bag is a terrible and obvious fake. Fake tags. Logo font and leather quality is completely off. Stay far FAR away.


----------



## missava

Thank you for this Sophia. I'm very grateful indeed.


----------



## quyenx3

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate my first celine bag? 

eBay Item number ; 
273413918823

Sellers name : au-bonnie

Description : Authentic Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Bag Black Stamped Crocodile Leather
eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## quyenx3

Hello @lisabmiller, @Sophia, and @unoma!  Please help me authenticate the celine phantom croc above! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## quyenx3

Here are some more pictures of the bag...


----------



## MissFashion

Hi, I’m interesting in purchasing this celine and just wanted to confirm it’s authentic 

Item: NTW Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag Tricolor Khaki/Brown/Black 

Listing Number:  153141134470 

Seller: wswizard11 

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153141134470


----------



## Lindsey Holmes

Item: Authentic Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 142891747852
Seller: greatfindsru
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Luggage-Tote-Black-Leather-/142891747852?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=tIQFZcWmftp4zTHOorUyimGCDZw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: I’ve already purchased the bag but I have suspicions. 1. The strap doesn’t fit inside the loop to close the bag. 2. The tags aren’t punched as if they weren’t attached. 3. The handle stitching.

Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## boomcast

Hello all! I purchased this item and was hoping to check if it looked good! So excited 

User: thashe123

User ID: 173431888095

https://m.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-...N-Liquorice-/173431888095?txnId=1892831219007


----------



## lisabmiller

Usually we only authenticate live listings but I have some questions as well. If you are concerned, contact the seller. Good luck. @LindseyHolmes


----------



## lisabmiller

MissFashion said:


> Hi, I’m interesting in purchasing this celine and just wanted to confirm it’s authentic
> 
> Item: NTW Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag Tricolor Khaki/Brown/Black
> 
> Listing Number:  153141134470
> 
> Seller: wswizard11
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153141134470


Authentic


----------



## lisabmiller

quyenx3 said:


> Hello @lisabmiller, @Sophia, and @unoma!  Please help me authenticate the celine phantom croc above! I truly appreciate it!


Hello - can you send the link to the live auction or website? And also, I would like to see the serial number tag located inside the zipper pocket and the markings on both zippers. Thank you,


----------



## quyenx3

lisabmiller said:


> Hello - can you send the link to the live auction or website? And also, I would like to see the serial number tag located inside the zipper pocket and the markings on both zippers. Thank you,


Hiii lisa! Thank you times a million for responding. 
I am waiting for the bag to ship to me and it should be here in about 3-5 days! woot woot! 
I will then take pcitures of the serial and both zippers! 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Up top is the link to the listing that i have purchased, I am not sure if you're able to see it or not.


----------



## Spinky

Hi all - potentially interested in this bag:

Celine black leather and suede Trapeze (small)
Seller: therealsnobshop

Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-BLAC...125079?hash=item33e984c6d7:g:DBAAAOSwqj1a6Lgz


----------



## Lindsey Holmes

lisabmiller said:


> Usually we only authenticate live listings but I have some questions as well. If you are concerned, contact the seller. Good luck. @LindseyHolmes


I have and of course ‘it’s authentic.’ Thanks


----------



## Lindsey Holmes

@lisabmiller - Here is a live link — https://bnc.lt/focc/MGKk7hdyyP. Can you authenticate now?


----------



## Yuliia Khrebtova

Hello dear authenticators  
Could you please advise if anything is wrong with my request for identification of backpack?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-896#post-32506158
Thank you so much


----------



## xolinny5711

*Item*: CÉLINE RED NANO LUGGAGE
*Listing Number:* CE.P0613.13
*Seller*: Ann’s fabulous finds luxury consignment 
*Link*: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/celine/products/ce-p0613-13-celine-red-nano-luggage
*Comments*: please help me authenticate this nano! Thank you in advance!


----------



## mcqueen11

Hello everybody!

I am close to buying a used Céline Trio Bag this weekend, and I have been observing this bag online and looking at the pictures everyday but I cannot decide if its 100% authentic. Unfortunately I dont have a close-up of the zipper but maybe you can help and tell me if this bag is authentic? It would mean a lot to me! Many greetings, Gerda
Ps: my guts say its not authentic because of the serial number.. I have read that counterfeits often use the S GA letters..?


----------



## mcqueen11

mcqueen11 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I am close to buying a used Céline Trio Bag this weekend, and I have been observing this bag online and looking at the pictures everyday but I cannot decide if its 100% authentic. Unfortunately I dont have a close-up of the zipper but maybe you can help and tell me if this bag is authentic? It would mean a lot to me! Many greetings, Gerda
> Ps: my guts say its not authentic because of the serial number.. I have read that counterfeits often use the S GA letters..?



Also, here is the link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Trio...738023?hash=item2f2033f1a7:g:mS0AAOSwNM1bc~~W

and seller number: 202403738023

Thank you and sorry for the large photos!!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi everyone, I would like to have your opinion on this belt please, thank you in advance 
Item: Céline Belt 
Listing Number: 173479641868
Seller: pmcroix
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/CEINTURE-VI...641868?hash=item286431430c:g:Om8AAOSwukVbFAq6


----------



## mariec

Hello, I really hope you can help me. I bought this bag of a friend and I just want to make sure it’s authentic.. can you please give me a piece of mind - she assured me it’s genuine.. thank you so much xxx


----------



## Georgie12

Hello,  I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating this Nano Belt bag:
Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Taupe
Listing Number:  153147874509
Seller: alssou
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Belt-Bag/153147874509
Comments:  Seller says she does not have original tags and threw away authenticity/care cards.  Should I believe that it is authentic? 
Thank you so much.


----------



## len999

Hi nice people, I recently had my eye on a Celine micro luggage bag. Please see all the pictures I can get from the seller. She is not online seller. I know her from one of my friends. She told me she bought this bag for a family member and the person does not like it. She has no invoice. that is why she can't return the bag to the Store. She told me she gets it from Barney's. Please help me for the authentication test and I have to give her an answer soon. many thanks
Item: Celine Micro Luggage Dunn
Listing number: None
Seller: friend's friend
Link: None


----------



## mariec

mariec said:


> Hello, I really hope you can help me. I bought this bag of a friend and I just want to make sure it’s authentic.. can you please give me a piece of mind - she assured me it’s genuine.. thank you so much xxx


I forgot to add serial number photo


----------



## mariec

mariec said:


> I forgot to add serial number photo


----------



## Sophia

mariec said:


> Hello, I really hope you can help me. I bought this bag of a friend and I just want to make sure it’s authentic.. can you please give me a piece of mind - she assured me it’s genuine.. thank you so much xxx



This bag is surely a fake!


----------



## Sophia

I'm sorry dear. Can you return the bag to your friend? It is fake. The logo is extremely off and the font on the serial number is incorrect also. The quality of the leather is also a dead giveaway.


----------



## Sophia

len999 said:


> Hi nice people, I recently had my eye on a Celine micro luggage bag. Please see all the pictures I can get from the seller. She is not online seller. I know her from one of my friends. She told me she bought this bag for a family member and the person does not like it. She has no invoice. that is why she can't return the bag to the Store. She told me she gets it from Barney's. Please help me for the authentication test and I have to give her an answer soon. many thanks
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Dunn
> Listing number: None
> Seller: friend's friend
> Link: None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170152
> View attachment 4170153
> View attachment 4170156
> View attachment 4170157



Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

Georgie12 said:


> Hello,  I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating this Nano Belt bag:
> Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Taupe
> Listing Number:  153147874509
> Seller: alssou
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Belt-Bag/153147874509
> Comments:  Seller says she does not have original tags and threw away authenticity/care cards.  Should I believe that it is authentic?
> Thank you so much.



Fake


----------



## Sophia

mcqueen11 said:


> Also, here is the link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Trio...738023?hash=item2f2033f1a7:g:mS0AAOSwNM1bc~~W
> 
> and seller number: 202403738023
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the large photos!!



I'm actually pretty confident that this Trio is authentic.


----------



## Amoureux

Hi everyone! I was wondering if I can get some assistance in authenticating this bag on Poshmark. I recently purchased and awaiting for arrival. This will be my first celine purchase. Your expertise is greatly appreciated.

Item: Celine nano in black smooth leather
Seller: aliswardrobe
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine...ge-handbag-in-smooth-5b694edb9539f7055440a637
Comments: I will receive this bag hopefully soon and will post more pics if necessary


----------



## len999

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Many thanks, Sophia. You are the best and now i can purchase the bag with a peace of mind. have a great rest of your week!!


----------



## mcqueen11

Sophia said:


> I'm actually pretty confident that this Trio is authentic.


Hello Sophia, thank you for your help! I was a bit uncertain because the logo on the front is not stamped like others, it looks more "painted" and also the A of PARIS is a bit crooked.. but now I am relieved thanks to your help! Thank you


----------



## Sophia

mcqueen11 said:


> Hello Sophia, thank you for your help! I was a bit uncertain because the logo on the front is not stamped like others, it looks more "painted" and also the A of PARIS is a bit crooked.. but now I am relieved thanks to your help! Thank you



No need to worry about the logo. The bag is preloved and the logo has faded a bit!


----------



## Georgie12

Nevermind, the bag has sold.  Thanks.


----------



## KarolinaBot

Hello Sophia! 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag I purchased already ?


----------



## KarolinaBot

There are some additional pics. I don’t have a link as I already bought it and I am not sure not if it’s authentic ☹️ Can you please help me


----------



## Limelight

Hi, could someone authenticate this for me. I bought this bag preloved at eBay Germany and got it finally today. This is my first Céline and I made a lot of research before buying it, but I just wanted to be 100% sure about the authenticity of this bag. The little bag is so gorgeous and it smells like real leather. It feels very luxurious. It came with all tags, dust bag and the original receipt from a luxury Store in Dusseldorf (Germany) where the seller bought it.
Item: 100% original Celine Luggage Nano
Listing Number: 153126578588
Seller: elori
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/153126578588

Comments: I’m including my own pictures

Thank you so much in advanced


----------



## Limelight

More pics


----------



## quyenx3

quyenx3 said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate my first celine bag?
> 
> eBay Item number ;
> 273413918823
> 
> Sellers name : au-bonnie
> 
> Description : Authentic Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Bag Black Stamped Crocodile Leather
> eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-Black-Stamped-Crocodile-Leather/273413918823?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 4167489
> View attachment 4167490
> View attachment 4167491
> View attachment 4167492
> View attachment 4167493
> View attachment 4167494
> View attachment 4167495
> View attachment 4167489
> View attachment 4167490
> View attachment 4167491
> View attachment 4167492
> View attachment 4167493
> View attachment 4167494
> View attachment 4167495
> View attachment 4167496
> View attachment 4167497
> View attachment 4167498
> View attachment 4167489
> View attachment 4167490
> View attachment 4167491
> View attachment 4167492
> View attachment 4167493
> View attachment 4167494
> View attachment 4167495
> View attachment 4167496
> View attachment 4167497
> View attachment 4167498
> View attachment 4167489
> View attachment 4167490
> View attachment 4167491
> View attachment 4167492
> View attachment 4167493
> View attachment 4167494
> View attachment 4167495
> View attachment 4167496
> View attachment 4167497
> View attachment 4167498
> View attachment 4167489
> View attachment 4167490
> View attachment 4167491
> View attachment 4167492
> View attachment 4167493
> View attachment 4167494
> View attachment 4167495
> View attachment 4167496
> View attachment 4167497
> View attachment 4167498


@lisabmiller

Hiii There!
I just recieved her today!
Here are some other pictures you've asked for!
The serial code is: F-AI-2175


----------



## Itsann.drg

Hello! 
Please help me authenticate this Celine Luggage Nano in smooth black leather. I am a bit concerned how the logo is not similar to the brand new and other pre-loved photos I saw. I am not sure if this is an earlier version since the bag looks well loved, hence the slight difference on the logo placement and font size. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Itsann.drg said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate this Celine Luggage Nano in smooth black leather. I am a bit concerned how the logo is not similar to the brand new and other pre-loved photos I saw. I am not sure if this is an earlier version since the bag looks well loved, hence the slight difference on the logo placement and font size. Thanks!



A terrible fake.


----------



## Amoureux

UPDATE: Just received the bag today. I have attached additional photos below. I appreciate the advice!!





















Amoureux said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if I can get some assistance in authenticating this bag on Poshmark. I recently purchased and awaiting for arrival. This will be my first celine purchase. Your expertise is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine nano in black smooth leather
> Seller: aliswardrobe
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine...ge-handbag-in-smooth-5b694edb9539f7055440a637
> Comments: I will receive this bag hopefully soon and will post more pics if necessary


----------



## Amoureux

Some more pics!


----------



## Geogirl

Hello, I would like to know your thoughts on this nano luggage.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Listing Number: 323391014954
Seller: Jackyhu1998
Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Cel...sid=p2349624.m43663.l10137#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: The pictures I’ve provided are of the bag I’ve received from the seller. There is no interior tag, the only identification is the one serial number etched behind the pocket.


----------



## Geogirl

Geogirl said:


> Hello, I would like to know your thoughts on this nano luggage.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 323391014954
> Seller: Jackyhu1998
> Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Cel...sid=p2349624.m43663.l10137#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: The pictures I’ve provided are of the bag I’ve received from the seller. There is no interior tag, the only identification is the one serial number etched behind the pocket.


Additional photos from my previous request:


----------



## Itsann.drg

Sophia said:


> A terrible fake.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sophia

Geogirl said:


> Additional photos from my previous request:



Fake


----------



## Geogirl

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## quyenx3

Hiii again! 
I am going to post better/more clearer pictures of this bag! 
Could you help me authenticate this? I would very much appreciate it!!! 
This is a Phantom Croc Embossed Luggage 
@lisabmiller @Elliespurse @Sophia 
Thank you for helping a girl out! 

eBay Item number ; 
273413918823
Sellers name : au-bonnie
Description : Authentic Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Bag Black Stamped Crocodile Leather
eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-Black-Stamped-Crocodile-Leather/273413918823?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Hdream

Hello please me authentic this bag. Thank you! 
Micro
Black
Only have whose photos


----------



## Hdream

Front photo, sorry never done before


----------



## chrysty

Hi need your help to authenticate this Celine Mini belt bag. This is being sold to me by my friends' friend and just need to make sure that i'm buying an authentic bag. This will be my first Celine bag if ever
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hdream

MOD please delete my post about micro black, found it’s fake. Sorry.


----------



## chrysty

chrysty said:


> Hi need your help to authenticate this Celine Mini belt bag. This is being sold to me by my friends' friend and just need to make sure that i'm buying an authentic bag. This will be my first Celine bag if ever
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4176934
> View attachment 4176935
> View attachment 4176936
> View attachment 4176937
> View attachment 4176938
> View attachment 4176939
> View attachment 4176940



Please can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I really like it but too afraid that it might not be authentic? Please


----------



## pradaish

Item: Celine Compact Trotteur - Black
Listing Number: 214663155
Seller: gaser_00
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tro...819422?hash=item214663155e:g:OVgAAOSwNDdbY6aI

Thanks so much!


----------



## Whitney B

Hi!

I recently purchased the Small Big Bag off eBay and was wondering if it’s real.

Item:  Celine Small Big Bag with long strap in black grained Calfskin

Listing Number:  already in my possession so no longer listed (let me know if you would like to post pictures of what the listing looked like, I can still access it through my eBay account).

Seller: boombayeh 

Link: no longer listed

Comments: the stitching on the inside of the bag that attaches the flap to put the belt through is not perfectly straight (seems like maybe it was purposefully angled).

It was packaged with styrofoam inside to hold shape (see pics) and tape to keep plastic on straps (didn’t come in contact with the leather just the plastic.

I couldn’t locate a serial number.

Please let me know your thoughts, first eBay purchase and super stressed.

Thank you!


























Thank you!


----------



## evechiang

Hi 
I recently just bought a Céline nano dark green bag! But not sure it’s real or not since the serial number is not on the small tag but it’s show behind of the pocket ! Please help to check is it Auth or not
Thank you so much


----------



## evechiang

Update one more pic


----------



## Whitney B

Hi, I thought I’d attach screenshots of the original listing in case that helps.

Thanks,

Whitney



Whitney B said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently purchased the Small Big Bag off eBay and was wondering if it’s real.
> 
> Item:  Celine Small Big Bag with long strap in black grained Calfskin
> 
> Listing Number:  already in my possession so no longer listed (let me know if you would like to post pictures of what the listing looked like, I can still access it through my eBay account).
> 
> Seller: boombayeh
> 
> Link: no longer listed
> 
> Comments: the stitching on the inside of the bag that attaches the flap to put the belt through is not perfectly straight (seems like maybe it was purposefully angled).
> 
> It was packaged with styrofoam inside to hold shape (see pics) and tape to keep plastic on straps (didn’t come in contact with the leather just the plastic.
> 
> I couldn’t locate a serial number.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts, first eBay purchase and super stressed.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4178511
> View attachment 4178511
> View attachment 4178512
> View attachment 4178513
> View attachment 4178514
> View attachment 4178515
> View attachment 4178511
> View attachment 4178512
> View attachment 4178513
> View attachment 4178514
> View attachment 4178515
> View attachment 4178516
> View attachment 4178517
> View attachment 4178511
> View attachment 4178512
> View attachment 4178513
> View attachment 4178514
> View attachment 4178515
> View attachment 4178516
> View attachment 4178517
> View attachment 4178518
> View attachment 4178519
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


i,


evechiang said:


> Hi
> I recently just bought a Céline nano dark green bag! But not sure it’s real or not since the serial number is not on the small tag but it’s show behind of the pocket ! Please help to check is it Auth or not
> Thank you so much


----------



## Whitney B

Here are the rest of the screen shots


----------



## miumiuaddict.

Hi, can somebody help me authenticate this celine bag please?

link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/162864711


----------



## miumiuaddict.

Hi @lisabmiller, @unoma and @Sophia, can i trouble you to help authenticate the above celine bag please? Would really appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## natalia0128

could you help me identify this bag? I got it from a friend.  
Silver ink is kind of hard to take picture and the code.


----------



## miumiuaddict.

miumiuaddict. said:


> Hi, can somebody help me authenticate this celine bag please?
> 
> link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/162864711



1 more picture here. Thanks in advance


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Trapeze bag for me
Item: CELINE Medium Trapeze Handbag Full Leather in Navy
Listing Number: 123346823771
Seller: rogerj2209
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
More photos down the bottom and thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sabafoundthis

Hi! Long time lurker and first time poster in need of some help. Looking to finally purchase a Micro Luggage... found this listing on Tradesy but nervous about purchasing from there due to their limited return policy

Item: Celine Micro Smooth New Black Leather Tote
Listing Number: 23511538
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-micro-smooth-new-black-leather-tote/23511538/


Thanks for your help!


----------



## lcscjzc

lcscjzc said:


> Hi would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Trapeze bag for me
> Item: CELINE Medium Trapeze Handbag Full Leather in Navy
> Listing Number: 123346823771
> Seller: rogerj2209
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-Medium-Trapeze-Handbag-Full-Leather-in-Navy/123346823771?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> More photos down the bottom and thanks so much in advance!


Some more photos that the seller send, thanks!


----------



## Liv Ting

Hi @Sophia i already got my bag and this is (i hope) a clearer photo of the inside tab.

Sorry its been quite a while before i sent this. Just to help recall, you said before that it seems authentic but you wanted to see a clearer photo of the tab. Sorry the photos of the rest of the bag had already been deleted from here but if u need to see them again i will.  Thanks so much!

QUOTE="Liv Ting, post: 32504872, member: 649012"]Thanks Sophia, your response gave me a lot of relief!  The bag is still in transit, I'll send you a clear photo of the tag when i get the bag.  Yeah that's thing, that also caused me to do a double take.  (The seller has 10 celine's and cant find the one for this.)

Thanks once again, bless you![/QUOTE]


----------



## Airhysken

Hi, I need help authenticating this Celine Trapeze Tri Color Bag. I bought it from Fashionphile and just wanting to be sure.  I will attach some pictures in case you can not open the site. I do not have the item yet but ai hope the pictures will suffice. 
Item:
*CELINE Elephant Calfskin Small Tricolor Trapeze*

Listing Number:  BW281722
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-elephant-calfskin-small-tricolor-trapeze-281722
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

Liv Ting said:


> Hi @Sophia i already got my bag and this is (i hope) a clearer photo of the inside tab.
> 
> Sorry its been quite a while before i sent this. Just to help recall, you said before that it seems authentic but you wanted to see a clearer photo of the tab. Sorry the photos of the rest of the bag had already been deleted from here but if u need to see them again i will.  Thanks so much!
> 
> QUOTE="Liv Ting, post: 32504872, member: 649012"]Thanks Sophia, your response gave me a lot of relief!  The bag is still in transit, I'll send you a clear photo of the tag when i get the bag.  Yeah that's thing, that also caused me to do a double take.  (The seller has 10 celine's and cant find the one for this.)
> 
> Thanks once again, bless you!


[/QUOTE]

Authentic dear! Enjoy!


----------



## Liv Ting

Thanks  @Sophia  ! Really appreciate all the help u do for us on this forum  


Authentic dear! Enjoy![/QUOT


----------



## unoma

Airhysken said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating this Celine Trapeze Tri Color Bag. I bought it from Fashionphile and just wanting to be sure.  I will attach some pictures in case you can not open the site. I do not have the item yet but ai hope the pictures will suffice.
> Item:
> *CELINE Elephant Calfskin Small Tricolor Trapeze*
> 
> Listing Number:  BW281722
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-elephant-calfskin-small-tricolor-trapeze-281722
> Comments: Thank you so much!


Auth


----------



## unoma

lcscjzc said:


> Some more photos that the seller send, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4186090
> View attachment 4186091


Auth


----------



## unoma

miumiuaddict. said:


> Hi, can somebody help me authenticate this celine bag please?
> 
> link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/162864711


Nano is a Fake


----------



## Moonmeander

Hi, wondering if someone could comment about this belt bag's authenticity. 

https://sg.carousell.com/p/celine-b...lt&ref_reqId=YZHxoyR0DUdkc4NsD0wvkeSu6UgC6zHW

I am in the process of asking for more photos, but wanted to come in to ask first in case there are glaring red flags.

Many thanks!


----------



## JunglieMonkey

Hello authenticators,

I’m in love with this red nano on Fashionphile.  Would you be able to tell me if you see any red flags?  I can provide more pictures after I purchase it.

Item: 
*CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Red*
Listing Number: 281985
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-red-281985
Comments: I’m not familiar with Céline serial numbers, but this one seems really short?  The other nano luggage’s they have have serial numbers that are twice as long?

Thank you so much!


----------



## natalia0128

@Sophia and @unoma could you help me authentic the bag I got from a friend  please. if you need more pictures, I will ask my friend for it. thanks


----------



## natalia0128

natalia0128 said:


> @Sophia and @unoma could you help me authentic the bag I got from a friend  please. if you need more pictures, I will ask my friend for it. thanks


I asked for inside picture. the pockets are open like this. not like the new one with embossed ID inside zippocket. which is flat straight


----------



## Patricia Academia-Hong

Hello Ladies,
Can you kindly authenticate this for me? It’s my first Céline bag, if the purchase goes through, so I hope it’s authentic. 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing No:332774949008
Seller: pinkerlady_211
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332774949008
Comments: Additional photos attached


----------



## summershimmer

What about this Celine Trio in Vermilion Red?
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/celine-small-trio-crossbody-bag-CmzS0BXYkGs


----------



## mina12906

Can you please authenticate this Celine box bag? Thank you so much! 
Seller: Johmac-67
eBay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...850469?hash=item3d7362a825:g:m-wAAOSwgYlblpH5
Item listing number: 263928850469
Comments: I’m new when it comes to Celine bags. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## mina12906

@Sophia and @unoma, here are additional pictures of the box bag. I won the bid, but still waiting for the authentication prior to paying. Let me know! Thank you so much!


----------



## Patricia Academia-Hong

Hi,
I already purchased this bag, but please kindly help me to authenticate it. I need it to reach me by a certain date so I took a chance because the seller promised to refund if the bag is not authentic.

If the link is no longer available, I am posting the photos that were on the link here.

Thank you in advance for any help. This is my first Celine so I hope it all works out. 







Patricia Academia-Hong said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Can you kindly authenticate this for me? It’s my first Céline bag, if the purchase goes through, so I hope it’s authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing No:332774949008
> Seller: pinkerlady_211
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332774949008
> Comments: Additional photos attached


Hi


----------



## Marish Khan

Hello, I would like to authenticate this. 

Item: Authentic CELINE Quilted Chain Shoulder Bag Black Leather Vintage GOOD A36814e
Listing Number: 332783405394
Seller: brand_jfa

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...405394?hash=item4d7b6fc952:g:aowAAOSwA3dYfwrW


----------



## Sophia

mina12906 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Celine box bag? Thank you so much!
> Seller: Johmac-67
> eBay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...850469?hash=item3d7362a825:g:m-wAAOSwgYlblpH5
> Item listing number: 263928850469
> Comments: I’m new when it comes to Celine bags. Any input is appreciated!



Hey dear. No not pay the seller. This bag is a terrible replica.


----------



## Sophia

mina12906 said:


> @Sophia and @unoma, here are additional pictures of the box bag. I won the bid, but still waiting for the authentication prior to paying. Let me know! Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4191741
> View attachment 4191742
> View attachment 4191743
> View attachment 4191744



Box bags will never run at the price point. Please do not pay the seller!


----------



## mina12906

Sophia said:


> Box bags will never run at the price point. Please do not pay the seller!


Thank you so so much for helping me! I will cancel the transaction. You’re the best!


----------



## Patricia Academia-Hong

Hi @Sophia and @unoma, please kindly help me to authenticate this bag. I have already paid the seller and she assures me it is authentic. She guarantees a refund if it is found to be fake. Thanks in advance for any help. 






Patricia Academia-Hong said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Can you kindly authenticate this for me? It’s my first Céline bag, if the purchase goes through, so I hope it’s authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing No:332774949008
> Seller: pinkerlady_211
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332774949008
> Comments: Additional photos attached


----------



## Patricia Academia-Hong

Hi @Sophia and @unoma, please kindly help me to authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage. I already paid the seller as my husband is traveling and he will pick up the bag at his hotel. She assured me it is authentic and guarantees a refund if found to be fake. Additional photos are in post #13512. 




Patricia Academia-Hong said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Can you kindly authenticate this for me? It’s my first Céline bag, if the purchase goes through, so I hope it’s authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing No:332774949008
> Seller: pinkerlady_211
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332774949008
> Comments: Additional photos attached


----------



## Chris Richardson

Hello, can you help me with this one. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/vintage-celine-black-leather-drawstring-bag-5b80aee9f8637db74a4b6c5b


----------



## Chloe2003

Hello! 
Could I please have the following bag authenticated when you have a moment? Thank you ❤️!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Item number: 263909792209
Seller: ning9112
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lea...792209?hash=item3d723fd9d1:g:G3QAAOSw--xbIEh0


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

*Item*: Rare Preowned Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag Tricolor Blue/Brown/Khaki
*Listing Number*: 302853670887
*Seller*: tifwar_6509
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Preowned-Authentic-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-Bag-Tricolor-Blue-Brown-Khaki-/302853670887?hash=item46837c47e7:g:l1QAAOSwqj9bfJJh&nma=true&si=aaJHtdzyNTAtYIAi354a9qRhQmk%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Comments*: Seller told me she received it roughly six years ago and it was purchased from Neiman Marcus. This is my first Celine purchase so any help authenticating would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hello, I need your help to authenticate this vintage chain belt please, thank you in advance 
Item: vintage Céline chain belt 
Listing Number: 173537261614
Seller: joliepoissondansleau
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/173537261614?ViewItem=&item=173537261614


----------



## Chloe2003

Chloe2003 said:


> Hello!
> Could I please have the following bag authenticated when you have a moment? Thank you ❤️!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Item number: 263909792209
> Seller: ning9112
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lea...792209?hash=item3d723fd9d1:g:G3QAAOSw--xbIEh0



Hi, if anyone has a chance could you take a quick look? I won the auction but am waiting to pay. Thank you!


----------



## Kristina87

Hi,
I bought this bag on VC but I am more or less sure that it should be fake. The price was just too good. 
I would appreciate it if you could have a short look on the pictures that I can stop the transaction as soon as possible! 
Thanks a lot! 

Item: Celine Box Bag grey 
Item number: N/A (not in the pictures) 
Seller: Jenny 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-6256709.shtml
Photos:


----------



## justinedrums

Greetings! First post on this site. Can anyone please lend their expertise to authentication of this Poshmark listing: https://bnc.lt/focc/d1odMpCZmQ



Much appreciated!


----------



## justinedrums

Never mind, it already sold! 



justinedrums said:


> Greetings! First post on this site. Can anyone please lend their expertise to authentication of this Poshmark listing: https://bnc.lt/focc/d1odMpCZmQ
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated!





justinedrums said:


> Greetings! First post on this site. Can anyone please lend their expertise to authentication of this Poshmark listing: https://bnc.lt/focc/d1odMpCZmQ
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated!


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi, I recently brought this bag from a private sales, I just want to make sure if this is authentic. Please help me. 

The bag on hand is quite heavy and big, the leather feel good unfortunately I don’t own any Céline to compare it together. 

Model : Celine phantom burgundy 
Seller : Private sales 
Code : F-PA-0141
The zipper I can’t seem to get the picture right, very difficult to read as well.






Thanks in advance


----------



## qogofud

I purchased a bag on Fashionphile (have yet to receive it) -- could someone please check authenticity?

Item: Celine Nano Luggage, in drummed calfskin and souris color 
Item number: Difficult to tell from pictures, but picture is available
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-souris-285727

Thanks so much in advance! I really appreciate it


----------



## Sophia

Authentic, but in very used condition!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Hello,
Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Nano?

Item: Celine Nano
Listing Number: (Not sure where to find this for Poshmark)
Seller: @marldona
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/FINAL-SALE-Cline-Nano-5b6905f4fe5151e924c0282f

Thanks!


----------



## Pradawattana

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but in very used condition!



Hi Sophia, which bag are you referring to? Please kindly help me authenticate Céline Phantom Burgundy. Thanks


----------



## Elleandherpurse

Hi ladies,
I bought this Celine nano, and I just received it. I should have asked in this forum before buying it, I got lost in the bidding thrill, now I feel dumb ...
Could you please authenticate this bag:
Item:Céline Nano Luggage Tote Bag
Listing Number: 253857365213
Seller: skyhighattire-9
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253857365213

Comments: the listing has ended but I can provide pictures

Apologies if this purse has been authenticated before in this thread ...


----------



## Sophia

Pradawattana said:


> Hi, I recently brought this bag from a private sales, I just want to make sure if this is authentic. Please help me.
> 
> The bag on hand is quite heavy and big, the leather feel good unfortunately I don’t own any Céline to compare it together.
> 
> Model : Celine phantom burgundy
> Seller : Private sales
> Code : F-PA-0141
> The zipper I can’t seem to get the picture right, very difficult to read as well.
> 
> View attachment 4199056
> View attachment 4199057
> View attachment 4199058
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4199055



This bag is fake!


----------



## Kristina87

Hi @Sophia,

Could you be so kind and give me your opinion on this? 
I would really appreciate it!

Best, 
Kristina 



Kristina87 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this bag on VC but I am more or less sure that it should be fake. The price was just too good.
> I would appreciate it if you could have a short look on the pictures that I can stop the transaction as soon as possible!
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag grey
> Item number: N/A (not in the pictures)
> Seller: Jenny
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-6256709.shtml
> Photos:


----------



## Pradawattana

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake!



Thanks so much!!! Appreciated


----------



## Sonia_marie88

Hi ladies,

Would greatly appreciate if someone could please authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage please:
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social

Seller: Wee (Gumtree member)
Listing number: 1196077180

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Houdhoud

Hello, I would really appreciate your help to authenticate this bag. It's apparently a vintage Céline box bag, but it's the first time I see one without the carriage buckle. Thank you in advance 
Item: Vintage Céline box bag
Listing Number: 323455380047
Seller: damelynette
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/323455380047?ViewItem=&item=323455380047


----------



## Sophia

Kristina87 said:


> Hi @Sophia,
> 
> Could you be so kind and give me your opinion on this?
> I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Best,
> Kristina



VC has a great authentication team. The bag appears to be authentic from the pictures!


----------



## qogofud

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but in very used condition!



Thanks for your response! Were you referring to my bag (https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-souris-285727)? Just wondering, but what is making it very used? Exterior looks perfect!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Hello @Sophia, could you please tell me if you think this bag is authentic? 



dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Hello,
> Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Nano?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing Number: (Not sure where to find this for Poshmark)
> Seller: @marldona
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/FINAL-SALE-Cline-Nano-5b6905f4fe5151e924c0282f
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Hello @Sophia, could you please tell me if you think this bag is authentic?



Not enough detailed pictures to authenticate the bag.


----------



## Sophia

Kristina87 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this bag on VC but I am more or less sure that it should be fake. The price was just too good.
> I would appreciate it if you could have a short look on the pictures that I can stop the transaction as soon as possible!
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag grey
> Item number: N/A (not in the pictures)
> Seller: Jenny
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-6256709.shtml
> Photos:



Authentic, but in very used condition!


----------



## Sophia

qogofud said:


> Thanks for your response! Were you referring to my bag (https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-souris-285727)? Just wondering, but what is making it very used? Exterior looks perfect!



Sorry dear I forgot to quote the post. I just checked out your bag and it is for sure authentic and in great condition!


----------



## qogofud

Sophia said:


> Sorry dear I forgot to quote the post. I just checked out your bag and it is for sure authentic and in great condition!



No worries at all -- thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Sophia said:


> Not enough detailed pictures to authenticate the bag.



@Sophia Thank you for replying! I asked the seller for additional pictures and this is what she sent me. If you need pictures of anything specifically, please let me know. Thank you again!


----------



## hannahloves

Could You help me authenticate this Celine Micro?

Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Micro Luggage Tote Drummed Leather; Color Black; New with Tags
Listing Number: 113268396331
Seller: natalia.n
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113268396331

The price seems kind of high 


Thanks!


----------



## jinteresting1

Hi, could you please help authenticate this Celine micro luggage? I just purchased it, but wanted to check before I received it (I can return if it's not authentic).

Tradesy Item number: 23005445
Seller's name: JC
Description: Luggage Micro Beige Light Khaki Satin Debossed Calfskin Leather Tote
Tradesy URL: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-lu...atin-debossed-calfskin-leather-tote/23005445/

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> @Sophia Thank you for replying! I asked the seller for additional pictures and this is what she sent me. If you need pictures of anything specifically, please let me know. Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4202169
> View attachment 4202171
> View attachment 4202172
> View attachment 4202173
> View attachment 4202174
> View attachment 4202175
> View attachment 4202176
> View attachment 4202178
> View attachment 4202179
> View attachment 4202180



Does she have the cards for the bag? I want to see the identification card with the color and code listed!


----------



## bagaholicat14

Hello, @Sophia and @unoma  Please help me authenticate this Celine:  
Item: Celine Calfskin Mini Luggage
Seller: Kijiji Canada
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1374788752
Comments: The snap for the zipper thing is broken


----------



## bagaholicat14

bagaholicat14 said:


> Hello, Please help me authenticate this Celine:
> Item: Celine Calfskin Mini Luggage
> Seller: Kijiji Canada
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1374788752
> Comments: The snap for the zipper thing is broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203426
> View attachment 4203427
> View attachment 4203428
> View attachment 4203429
> View attachment 4203430
> View attachment 4203431
> View attachment 4203432
> View attachment 4203433
> View attachment 4203434
> View attachment 4203435



here are more photos:


----------



## bagaholicat14

bagaholicat14 said:


> here are more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203436
> View attachment 4203437
> View attachment 4203438
> View attachment 4203439
> View attachment 4203440
> View attachment 4203441
> View attachment 4203442
> View attachment 4203443
> View attachment 4203444



Here are more images if necessary!


----------



## mottaleue

Hi!
Could you kindly try to authenticate this

Item: Céline Small Cabas (in grained calfskin).
Listing Number: 392126635794
Seller: armanucci_smith
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-g...635794?hash=item5b4c919f12:g:XY0AAOSw~B9boWDz

Thanks!


----------



## Chloe2003

Chloe2003 said:


> Hello!
> Could I please have the following bag authenticated when you have a moment? Thank you ❤️!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Item number: 263909792209
> Seller: ning9112
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lea...792209?hash=item3d723fd9d1:g:G3QAAOSw--xbIEh0


Hi @Sophia @unoma,

If you have a moment could you help me? I’m new to Celine, purchased off of eBay from a established seller. After researching I found this bag sold on Overstock, which is fine, I just want to make sure it’s authentic. Please let me know what ever more pictures maybe needed. Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## Lovebbit

Hi!
Can you help to authenticate this bag - 

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag-Grey Grained Calfskin
Listing Number: 302895361813
Seller: indochick01
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Min...sh=item4685f86f15:g:8ykAAOSwn6dbbKEg#viTabs_0

Thanks!


----------



## handbagaddict

Hello, 

Could I get your assistance in authenticating these Celine Tilda sunglasses?  Thank you!

Item: Celine Tilda Sunglasses
Listing Number: none
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:   https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-tilda-sunglasses-cl-41076s-tortoise-277393
Comments: Already purchased and wanted to confirm authenticity.


----------



## Sophia

Chloe2003 said:


> Hi @Sophia @unoma,
> 
> If you have a moment could you help me? I’m new to Celine, purchased off of eBay from a established seller. After researching I found this bag sold on Overstock, which is fine, I just want to make sure it’s authentic. Please let me know what ever more pictures maybe needed. Thank you for any help you can provide!



Authentic!


----------



## lcscjzc

unoma said:


> Auth


Thank you!!


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

Aloha - can you please help me authenticate this Celine? Thank you so much in advance for your help!!

Item: Celine Black Leather Large
Listing Number: m21646454438
Seller: M@ry@m~Runway~Design
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m21646454438/?ref=search_results


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

continued 

*thank you,* thank you, *thank you!*


----------



## Chloe2003

Sophia said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!!


----------



## chateleine

Hi there! 
Would really appreciate help authenticating this bag please? Please let me know if I didn't post it correctly ❤️

Item: Celine medium classic box black
Listing number: 192664203246
Seller: tapaeuro
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/192664203246


----------



## chateleine

Hi, also this one if possible please ❤️ Many thanks in advance!

Item: Celine classic medium box black
Listing number: 169229173
Seller: herbonestrcture
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/169229173


----------



## Sophia

chateleine said:


> Hi there!
> Would really appreciate help authenticating this bag please? Please let me know if I didn't post it correctly ❤️
> 
> Item: Celine medium classic box black
> Listing number: 192664203246
> Seller: tapaeuro
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/192664203246



I'm pretty sure this is a super fake.


----------



## Sophia

chateleine said:


> Hi, also this one if possible please ❤️ Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine classic medium box black
> Listing number: 169229173
> Seller: herbonestrcture
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/169229173



This bag appears to be from 2019/2010. It has the old strap design.


----------



## jinteresting1

Hi! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag:

Item: Tri-Fold St Grained Calfskin 17883aik.10dc Gray Leather Tote
Listing Number: 24040529
Seller: Chronostore
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-tr...skin-17883aik10dc-gray-leather-tote/24040529/

I have another open request, but please disregard that one, as I'm no longer considering.

Thank you!


----------



## chateleine

Sophia said:


> This bag appears to be from 2019/2010. It has the old strap design.



Thank youuu!! ❤️❤️ But this one looks OK to you?


----------



## Sophia

chateleine said:


> Thank youuu!! ❤️❤️ But this one looks OK to you?



I need to see a picture of the logo. It is also a bit overpriced for a bag in that condition. It's the first edition Classic Box bag from almost 9 years ago.


----------



## Sophia

meeeeeeeesh said:


> Aloha - can you please help me authenticate this Celine? Thank you so much in advance for your help!!
> 
> Item: Celine Black Leather Large
> Listing Number: m21646454438
> Seller: M@ry@m~Runway~Design
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m21646454438/?ref=search_results



This is an obvious fake. Stay away!


----------



## Sophia

jinteresting1 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Tri-Fold St Grained Calfskin 17883aik.10dc Gray Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 24040529
> Seller: Chronostore
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-tr...skin-17883aik10dc-gray-leather-tote/24040529/
> 
> I have another open request, but please disregard that one, as I'm no longer considering.
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## mottaleue

Hello @Sophia, could you please tell me if you think this bag is authentic?



mottaleue said:


> Hi!
> Could you kindly try to authenticate this
> 
> Item: Céline Small Cabas (in grained calfskin).
> Listing Number: 392126635794
> Seller: armanucci_smith
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-g...635794?hash=item5b4c919f12:g:XY0AAOSw~B9boWDz
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

mottaleue said:


> Hello @Sophia, could you please tell me if you think this bag is authentic?


Authentic!


----------



## jinteresting1

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## quyenx3

quyenx3 said:


> Hiii again!
> I am going to post better/more clearer pictures of this bag!
> Could you help me authenticate this? I would very much appreciate it!!!
> This is a Phantom Croc Embossed Luggage
> @lisabmiller @Elliespurse @Sophia
> Thank you for helping a girl out!
> 
> eBay Item number ;
> 273413918823
> Sellers name : au-bonnie
> Description : Authentic Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Bag Black Stamped Crocodile Leather
> eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-Black-Stamped-Crocodile-Leather/273413918823?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


 
hi there! Could someone please help me authenticate this? I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## yushira

Hi @Sophia @unoma,

Could you give me a favour when you have time? I’m new to Celine, and recently is looking for a classic box bag in red. I saw this bag from one of our local 2nd hand store and not that sure about it. Please let me know what ever more pictures maybe needed. Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

Sophia said:


> This is an obvious fake. Stay away!


thank you so much!!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Hello 
Please help me authenticate 

Item: Celine Black Small Phantom Cabas Tote
Listing Number: 183408284110
Seller: jamiadam_415
Link: not avail using eBay app
Comments: I have some suspicions because the tags/receipt seem to be from the Belt Bag (I googled it) and the inner pocket with a zip doesn’t have 2 outside pockets...


----------



## kelly_NY

Hi! Looking to purchase my first Luggage bag (micro in Red Wood). It was a limited color they made about a year ago and I haven't been able to find any for resale until recently. Would love your help!






_(more pictures on listing page)_

*Item: *Celine Micro Luggage
*Listing Number:* 24064511
*Seller:* @BestEliteFashion
*Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-micro-red-wood-leather-tote/24064511/

Editing to add what appears to be the same item's listing on eBay:

*Listing Number:* 223159080830
*Seller:* hot_couture1
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE...080830?hash=item33f551577e:g:w7YAAOSwZw1bp87t

THANK YOU!


----------



## Sophia

yushira said:


> Hi @Sophia @unoma,
> 
> Could you give me a favour when you have time? I’m new to Celine, and recently is looking for a classic box bag in red. I saw this bag from one of our local 2nd hand store and not that sure about it. Please let me know what ever more pictures maybe needed. Thank you for any help you can provide!
> View attachment 4209240
> View attachment 4209241
> View attachment 4209242
> View attachment 4209243
> View attachment 4209244
> View attachment 4209245
> View attachment 4209246
> View attachment 4209247
> View attachment 4209248
> View attachment 4209249



I'm pretty sure this bag is authentic. However, in the picture of the back panel of the bag, do you see the puckering and slight bubbling of the leather? This is a sign of water damage.


----------



## annanas

Thoughts on this Box? [emoji4]


----------



## chateleine

Hi, would love your opinion on this one please? Seller says they buy and import directly from the brand distributor and authenticity is guaranteed. It's new but scratched... I've attached additional photos, the serial number is W-LA-0196 

Thank you SO much! ❤️

Item: Celine box bag black
Listing no: 273392833558
Seller: *********
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/273392833558


----------



## sarah2216

Hello! I already purchased this bag and had a weird feeling due to the feel of the leather. I was also told by several people that the small trotteur does not have a serial number (as is the case with this one)    My concern is the the front gold foil looks a little messy and might be fake. The bag was used, so it’s possible it was from previous use.

Item: Celine small trotteur bag in grained calfskin black
Listing Number:332798890570
Seller: tomatohot
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332798890570
Comments: here are some additional photos. Please help me authenticate before I return.


----------



## Sophia

sarah2216 said:


> Hello! I already purchased this bag and had a weird feeling due to the feel of the leather. I was also told by several people that the small trotteur does not have a serial number (as is the case with this one)    My concern is the the front gold foil looks a little messy and might be fake. The bag was used, so it’s possible it was from previous use.
> 
> Item: Celine small trotteur bag in grained calfskin black
> Listing Number:332798890570
> Seller: tomatohot
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332798890570
> Comments: here are some additional photos. Please help me authenticate before I return.



Fake. I hope you can get your money back!

The logo embossment is completely off. And the receipt is completely fake. The small trotteur does indeed have a serial number also.


----------



## Sophia

chateleine said:


> Hi, would love your opinion on this one please? Seller says they buy and import directly from the brand distributor and authenticity is guaranteed. It's new but scratched... I've attached additional photos, the serial number is W-LA-0196
> 
> Thank you SO much! ❤️
> 
> Item: Celine box bag black
> Listing no: 273392833558
> Seller: *********
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/273392833558



The texture of the Box Calfskin looks very off to me. I honestly think this is a super fake.


----------



## Sophia

kelly_NY said:


> Hi! Looking to purchase my first Luggage bag (micro in Red Wood). It was a limited color they made about a year ago and I haven't been able to find any for resale until recently. Would love your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pictures on listing page)_
> 
> *Item: *Celine Micro Luggage
> *Listing Number:* 24064511
> *Seller:* @BestEliteFashion
> *Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-micro-red-wood-leather-tote/24064511/
> 
> Editing to add what appears to be the same item's listing on eBay:
> 
> *Listing Number:* 223159080830
> *Seller:* hot_couture1
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE...080830?hash=item33f551577e:g:w7YAAOSwZw1bp87t
> 
> THANK YOU!



Authentic!


----------



## annanas

annanas said:


> Thoughts on this Box? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210026
> View attachment 4210027
> View attachment 4210028
> View attachment 4210029
> View attachment 4210030
> View attachment 4210031
> View attachment 4210032
> View attachment 4210033
> View attachment 4210034
> View attachment 4210036
> View attachment 4210037
> 
> View attachment 4210039



Please feel free to disregard, have found out elsewhere this is fake


----------



## sarah2216

Sophia said:


> Fake. I hope you can get your money back!
> 
> The logo embossment is completely off. And the receipt is completely fake. The small trotteur does indeed have a serial number also.




Thank you so much!

Could you also help me authenticate this item? I’m dying to find this bag, but it seems there are a ton of fakes on the market. 

Item: Celine small trotteur crossbody shoulder bag matte grey calf leather 
Listing Number:192677324826
Seller: cacti-63
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192677324826
Comments:


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 629947

B4gl4dy said:


> Hello
> Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item: Celine Black Small Phantom Cabas Tote
> Listing Number: 183408284110
> Seller: jamiadam_415
> Link: not avail using eBay app
> Comments: I have some suspicions because the tags/receipt seem to be from the Belt Bag (I googled it) and the inner pocket with a zip doesn’t have 2 outside pockets...
> View attachment 4209611
> 
> View attachment 4209612
> 
> View attachment 4209613
> 
> View attachment 4209614
> 
> View attachment 4209615
> 
> View attachment 4209617


----------



## Miss Gemma Lehal

Item: *CELINE Macadam Gancini Hand Bag*
Listing Number: 6322090
Seller: Hanyi
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ne/brown-leather-celine-handbag-6322090.shtml
Comments: Thanks for all your help!


----------



## le_diamond

Hello. I recently bought the Céline gourmette and I was very excited to buy it. Unfortunately the seller have removed the online sale, which is normal to do on the side I bought it from  - which is a danish side called Trendsales. The seller only had great reviews and was selling Chanel bags etc. The seller seemed very legit but this is my first Céline so I just want to be sure if it is authentic or not & I hope you will help me, which will mean a lot to me


----------



## kelly_NY

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


THANK YOU! Purchased


----------



## Miss Gemma Lehal

_*PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS CELNE FOR ME!*_
Item: *CELINE Macadam Gancini Hand Bag*
Listing Number: 6322090
Seller: Hanyi
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ne/brown-leather-celine-handbag-6322090.shtml
Comments: Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi,

Can I please have this Celine Nano authenticated? Thanks!

Item: AUTH//celine//nano//luggage//Black//calf//leather//small//mini//bag
Listing Number: 382581788184
Seller: cbaaa34
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-celine...rentrq:4692f8b91660a867020c7f3efff92338|iid:1
Comments: Never purchased a Celine before so I don't know what to look out for but maybe it is too good to be true?


----------



## chateleine

Sophia said:


> The texture of the Box Calfskin looks very off to me. I honestly think this is a super fake.



Thank you!


----------



## chateleine

Hi again, fingers crossed! Thank you so much for your help! 

Item: Celine classic medium box black 
Listing no: 6353694
Seller: Monika
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-6353694.shtml#


----------



## Viviette

Hello! I would appreciate it if someone could take a look at this Tradesy listing.

*Item*: Celine Small Trio (liege calfskin in blush)
*Listing Number*: 23529356
*Seller*: frankiextah
*Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-trio-liege-blush-calfskin-leather-cross-body-bag/23529356/
*Comments*: Just bought, but I'm checking for peace of mind and I'm prepared to go through the return process if needed. I'm hopeful it's authentic because the pictures look accurate and the seller reputable (fellow tPF'er). This would be my first Trio as well as my first consignment purchase.


----------



## cashmyjiro

Hi [emoji112]
I’m new to the designer Celine and I recently bought a trapeze on Depop but on opening the box today I’m thinking it’s fake something just doesn’t look right [emoji52] can you help me please. I’d appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cashmyjiro

Thank you thank you thank you [emoji4] more pictures


----------



## Jwc258

Hello, please authenticate
Item: CELINE Calfskin Classic Box Medium Flap Bag Red LEATHER
Seller: Bellissima consignment 
Item number: eBay 172317931588
URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Calfskin-Classic-Box-Medium-Flap-Bag-Red-LEATHER-/172317931588

Thanks!


----------



## meepgiraffe

Hi everyone! Please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: NANO LUGGAGE LEATHER MINI BAG
Seller: "f" from Vestaire Collective
Item Number: 6251404
URL: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-6251404.shtml

Thanks


----------



## Heathonbway3

Hey guys! I’m looking to authenticate this Céline Classic on Poshmark. 

Item: Medium Classic
Listing number: ?
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/9TKuvWn3QQ
Seller:cli_an

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Lauren8299

Item: Celine macadam Boston bag
Item number: 23802118
Seller: jebwa luxury
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/t/celine-boston-macadam-navy-satchel/23802118/


I am wondering if this bag is authentic?  I always wanted a Celine handbag but I want to make sure it’s real with the low price point.

Thanks!


----------



## JYQIM

Hi,
I am new in the Celine world. I have been looking for a Celine Box Bag. 

Item: Authentic Celine Classic box Green Calfskin Liégé Medium Bag
Listing Number: 113290495663
Seller: Petris 770
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648
Comments: Please please I need your help! The seller did not want to provide more info, which is suspicious. 

Thanks so much for your help!! 
Jen


----------



## pursedeprived

Hi! Can someone please authenticate?

Item: Celine Medium Classic Black Box
Item Number: 232952070825
Seller: jeuf873aze1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...070825?hash=item363d0682a9:g:RCgAAOSwN~ZbjOmD

I have always wanted a Celine bag but am unsure about the authenticity of this one.


----------



## Zaripops

Hello please kindlybhelp authenticate this...https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-bag...g-dark-green-/192670620143#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Sophia

JYQIM said:


> Hi,
> I am new in the Celine world. I have been looking for a Celine Box Bag.
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Classic box Green Calfskin Liégé Medium Bag
> Listing Number: 113290495663
> Seller: Petris 770
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Classic-box-Green-Calfskin-Liégé-Medium-Bag/113290495663?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648
> Comments: Please please I need your help! The seller did not want to provide more info, which is suspicious.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!
> Jen



Very fake. Stay away.


----------



## Sophia

cashmyjiro said:


> Thank you thank you thank you [emoji4] more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214885
> View attachment 4214886



Very fake. Hope you can get your money back!


----------



## cashmyjiro

Sophia said:


> Very fake. Hope you can get your money back!



I thought it was fake so I opened a case with PayPal, hopefully I’ll get my Money back because PayPal’s good that way.  
Thanks I really appreciate it. X


----------



## maria darpa

Hello, got this bag and I need help before eBay processes the payment. 
Item: Calfskin Celine Phantom
Listing Number:163296990249
Seller:https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/noemtucke_0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Calfskin-Celine-Phantom-Luggage-Bag-/163296990249?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=iodtskVZaEw%2B%2BYgomLtOqez3EJI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Thanks a lot for your help in advance!


----------



## unoma

maria darpa said:


> Hello, got this bag and I need help before eBay processes the payment.
> Item: Calfskin Celine Phantom
> Listing Number:163296990249
> Seller:https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/noemtucke_0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Calfskin-Celine-Phantom-Luggage-Bag-/163296990249?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=iodtskVZaEw%2B%2BYgomLtOqez3EJI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Thanks a lot for your help in advance!


Fake Phantom


----------



## maria darpa

unoma said:


> Fake Phantom


Thanks so much for your reply!! Can I ask how did you find out? I need to point out to the buyer why I don't want to purchase. Thanks for saving me!


----------



## tonnilon

Hello, I want to buy this bag, but I want to make sure it's real first.

Item: Celine Trotteur Small
Listing Number: 179023ZMB38no
Seller: https://www.ebay.com/usr/abbyscloset_2017?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Celine...Leather-Crossbody-Bag-MSRP-2200-/323492016604

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## JYQIM

Sophia said:


> Very fake. Stay away.



Thanks so much Sophia! You are a savior [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## IvanaC

cashmyjiro said:


> Hi [emoji112]
> I’m new to the designer Celine and I recently bought a trapeze on Depop but on opening the box today I’m thinking it’s fake something just doesn’t look right [emoji52] can you help me please. I’d appreciate it. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4214871
> 
> View attachment 4214869
> View attachment 4214870
> View attachment 4214866
> View attachment 4214867
> View attachment 4214868


Fake. Various obvious details proved. Zip, strap, print ...


----------



## sych

Hi!
I'm a first time poster and new to the forum and would like to receive some help on this following bag if its authentic, I would like to purchase but just want to make sure it is real. thank you and much appreciate it!

Item: Celine vintage box bag
Seller: PetiteKaty
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/636791...ag&ref=sr_gallery-3-21&organic_search_click=1


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

I saw this bag being carried and immediately fell in love with it, so now im on the hunt to get one! Please let me know what you think of the below

Item: Authentic CELINE Black Medium Trotteur Crossbody Purse Handbag
Listing Number: 253920174437
Seller: seltzerlover456
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Black-Medium-Trotteur-Crossbody-Purse-Handbag/253920174437
Comments: I was bidding on this bag and then the seller ended it early..?


----------



## Anthony Fulton

Need to see if this was authentic. I bought this in a lot from BULQ. I got two Celine bags. I know next to nothing about them, but trust BULQ.com, since I have sold nearly 100K worth of good from them and never had a problem.  So now the buyer is suggesting this bag I sold is a fake. They buyer is acting in good faith and even went to Neiman Marcus to have a sales rep check. The sales rep was not sure either.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
Item number: 302906562400
Seller: Sunflower_Trading (My ebay account)
Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302906562400

Also, another back to check (below are pictures of the zipper with 8 on the big zipper and small letter "I" on both small zippers. Plus, the serial tag.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black
Item Number: 302906555903
Seller: Sunflower_trading (Me). 
Link  https://www.ebay.com/itm/302906555903


----------



## Anthony Fulton

.


----------



## shopaholic_604

Zaripops said:


> Hello please kindlybhelp authenticate this...https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-bag...g-dark-green-/192670620143#vi__app-cvip-panel




I am looking for the same bag . Was it authentic


----------



## Anthony Fulton

Anthony Fulton said:


> Need to see if this was authentic. I bought this in a lot from BULQ. I got two Celine bags. I know next to nothing about them, but trust BULQ.com, since I have sold nearly 100K worth of good from them and never had a problem.  So now the buyer is suggesting this bag I sold is a fake. They buyer is acting in good faith and even went to Neiman Marcus to have a sales rep check. The sales rep was not sure either.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Souris
> Item number: 302906562400
> Seller: Sunflower_Trading (My ebay account)
> Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302906562400
> 
> Also, another back to check (below are pictures of the zipper with 8 on the big zipper and small letter "I" on both small zippers. Plus, the serial tag.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Black
> Item Number: 302906555903
> Seller: Sunflower_trading (Me).
> Link  https://www.ebay.com/itm/302906555903



MORE IMAGES FROM THE POST ABOVE:


----------



## shopaholic_604

Sophia said:


> Very fake. Stay away.



Can you briefly teach us how to spot this fake. They look so good. Very scary. 

I am looking around for the exact same bag. No luck so far .


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

Looking for a Celine to add to my bag collection. Requested more photos but here is where I am at.

Item: NWT CELINE Phantom in Navy Blue Tote Medium Luggage Handbag
listing Number:253917768523
Seller: duan2jingjing
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE...e&pageci=452969b5-3cc5-491c-a627-922286426608
Comments: torn inside tag problem for resale down the road?

Item: CELINE BELT BAG
Listing Number:302919950160
Seller: tamtgabrichidz
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302919950160
Comments: Price too good to be true?


----------



## jinteresting1

Hi! Could you please help with authenticating this listing?

Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage Black
Listing number: 285488
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-285488

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

shopaholic_604 said:


> Can you briefly teach us how to spot this fake. They look so good. Very scary.
> 
> I am looking around for the exact same bag. No luck so far .



Hey dear. To which bag are you referring to?


----------



## Anthony Fulton

Anthony Fulton said:


> MORE IMAGES FROM THE POST ABOVE:
> View attachment 4222314
> View attachment 4222318
> View attachment 4222314
> View attachment 4222314
> View attachment 4222315
> View attachment 4222314
> View attachment 4222315
> View attachment 4222316
> View attachment 4222317
> View attachment 4222318
> View attachment 4222319
> View attachment 4222320


@Sophia  did you get a chance to look at this one? Thank you!!


----------



## shopaholic_604

shopaholic_604 said:


> Can you briefly teach us how to spot this fake. They look so good. Very scary.
> 
> I am looking around for the exact same bag. No luck so far .





thank you!!
I am looking for the amazone green celine classic box. Same as the listing you have already authenticated it was a fake. I just know the piece was too good to be true.

Below was that listing :

Item: Authentic Celine Classic box Green Calfskin Liégé Medium Bag
Listing Number: 113290495663
Seller: Petris 770
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Celine-Classic-box-Green-Calfskin-Liégé-Medium-Bag/113290495663?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648


----------



## amy6861

Hello all,
Please kindly see the following listing and let me know if it looks good.
The listing has ended and I'm not the winner but there might be a chance I can still buy this so want to make sure before I promise.
Please advise!
Thank you.

Item Name : Box
Item Number : 392145865827
Seller ID : emakal85
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l44720


----------



## Samlwp

Hi,

Can someone help to authenticate this item for me? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item4b521ad669:g:ttkAAOSworhbxA6F:rk:6:pf:0
Thank you so much


----------



## Samlwp

Hi,

Can someone please help to authenticate this item? Thanks.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item4b521ad669:g:ttkAAOSworhbxA6F:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## Samlwp

Hi,

Can someone help to authenticate this item too? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item48b4a0d9cc:g:aBIAAOSwaxZbvNV7:rk:9:pf:0

Thanks.


----------



## CharlotteE

I recall many positive Fashionphile stories here over the years but wanted to double check if someone doesn't mind taking a look. I purchased this tote a couple weeks ago and it looks good to me...but I am no expert... THANK YOU so much!

Item Name : Cabas Phantom
Item Number : 287628
Seller ID : Fashionphile
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-soft-grained-calfskin-small-belt-cabas-phantom-taupe-287628


----------



## merelsoree

Item: Celine trio
Listing Number: 223176558979
Seller:akulinushka
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/223176558979

Not sure on the date code and the logo in embossed where on my other trio it’s not. Could you please authenticate this trio? Thank you!


----------



## Krenare Recaj

Hello All, 
I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this bag is authentic? I recently inherited it and know NOTHING about bags. From my research, I think it is a Celine Cabas Phantom with Tassels? 
Thank you in advance, 
Pictures attached.


----------



## lallybelle

Hi All. Can you please Authenticate this Nano Luggage? It will be my first Celine!


----------



## lallybelle

A couple more! Please let me know if you need any other pictures. Thank you!


----------



## brownyeyedgirly

Hello,

I recently purchased this Phantom bag and I would love to have peace of mind that it's authentic. Many thanks!

Item: Celine Phantom Bag
Listing Number: 163099032939
Seller: vegas_fashionista
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pha...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:


----------



## brownyeyedgirly

Additional photos. Unfortunately, the original dust bag and tags were not included. 



brownyeyedgirly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased this Phantom bag and I would love to have peace of mind that it's authentic. Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag
> Listing Number: 163099032939
> Seller: vegas_fashionista
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Bag-Baby-Blue-Leather-Medium-Luggage-Lrg/163099032939?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Could you help me authenticate this bag for me. This us my first time to buy a celine bag. You’re help is so much appreciated! Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine bag
Listing Number: 567893190
Seller: branded bags phils.


----------



## Penina

Hello I am new to Celine bags and wanted to know if you could please authenticate this for me

Item: Celine Trapeze White ( I think )
Listing Number: m1335906376
Seller: Aditi
Link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1335906376


----------



## ivankajane

Hi!  Please help authenticate this Celine.  Much appreciated 
Brand: Celine
Style: Nano Luggage Tote
Serial No: F-MP-0123
https://shopee.ph/Céline-Nano-Luggage-in-Beige-and-Pink-Leather-i.16098012.1478675124


----------



## Ktothehill

Hi. I’d like to authenticate a Celine Vintage bag on Poshmark
Brand: Celine
Style: Vintage
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/f5ZYk0ZnjR
Seller: chachaland
No item number listed


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

Would someone mind taking a peek at this box? I took the best photos of the date code I could get. Few photos to follow in second post.

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them:

Thank you again so much!!


----------



## vannilicious

Item: Celine Mini Fluo Pink Luggage
 Seller: princess_emi
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/195092976

Please let me know if this is the real deal! I can’t figure out if the number 8 on the zipper is the red flag and also the edge of the leather tab! Appreciate your help!!! I can ask for more pics if required! Gosh so hard this one!


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi Unoma, I'm back for more luggage
Item: Goatskin Micro Luggage Tote
Listing Number: CEL75214
Seller: Therealreal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...in-micro-luggage-tote-U1HdcmU7a4g-LZ3WU8gLHLw
Comments: I  took more pics with imprints. Thank you!


----------



## Vikki86

PLEASE authenticate this CELINE!!!!!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-drummed-calfskin-leather-baguette/23048402/

Brand: Céline
Fabric: Leather 
Measurements: 8"L x 4"W x 8"H 
Style/Collection: drummed calfskin
Céline Style Name: Nano luggage 
Type: Baguettes
Style Tags: Céline Baguettes


----------



## MiiKii

Hi, madam/sir
Please see my details as below by attachment with the bag's pics (will be posted seperatedly cause amounts of pics are much hope to have you a clearer and detailed investigation with the bag). Looking forward to your latest kind reply! Thank you! 
Item: Celine Box Mini 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: personal sale
Link: N/A


----------



## MiiKii

Hi, madam/sir
Please see my details as below by attachment with the bag's pics (will be posted seperatedly cause amounts of pics are much hope to have you a clearer and detailed investigation with the bag). Looking forward to your latest kind reply! Thank you! 
Item: Celine Box Mini 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: personal sale
Link: N/A
Comments: more pics are here please have a further check. Thank you!


----------



## MiiKii

Hi, madam/sir
Please see my details as below by attachment with the bag's pics (will be posted seperatedly cause amounts of pics are much hope to have you a clearer and detailed investigation with the bag). Looking forward to your latest kind reply! Thank you! 
Item: Celine Box Mini 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: personal sale
Link: N/A
Comments: more pics are here please have a further check. Thank you!


----------



## MiiKii

Hi, madam/sir
Please see my details as below by attachment with the bag's pics (will be posted seperatedly cause amounts of pics are much hope to have you a clearer and detailed investigation with the bag). Looking forward to your latest kind reply! Thank you! 
Item: Celine Box Mini 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: personal sale
Link: N/A
Comments: here are the last 2 which bothered me the most ! Cause you may see the imbalance of the hardware knot. Wondering if this just a problematic hardware of the bag or it's actual a problematic(fake) bag. Hope my doubt can be relieved. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

MiiKii said:


> Hi, madam/sir
> Please see my details as below by attachment with the bag's pics (will be posted seperatedly cause amounts of pics are much hope to have you a clearer and detailed investigation with the bag). Looking forward to your latest kind reply! Thank you!
> Item: Celine Box Mini
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: personal sale
> Link: N/A



This bag is definitely fake. Hope you didn't purchase it yet!


----------



## Sophia

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them:
> 
> Thank you again so much!!



Authentic


----------



## mllemagpie

Item: Celine Phantom Cabas tote with tassels
Listing number: 123397574734
Seller: soudeals
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celine-Phantom-Cabas-Tote-Tassel-Ties-Céline-Bag-Unused-Tag-Detached/123397574734?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:

Thank you in advance!


----------



## amstevens714

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Hi Sophia!

I’m so incredibly grateful for your help. This was quite an expensive purchase (from a reputable seller) and I’m so appreciative of the additional peace of mind. Thank you thank you!


----------



## Sophia

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> I’m so incredibly grateful for your help. This was quite an expensive purchase (from a reputable seller) and I’m so appreciative of the additional peace of mind. Thank you thank you!



You're so very welcome! I love how the bag has aged. Scratches on Box Calfskin all blend in due time and creates the most beautiful patina! Wear in good health!


----------



## amstevens714

Sophia said:


> You're so very welcome! I love how the bag has aged. Scratches on Box Calfskin all blend in due time and creates the most beautiful patina! Wear in good health!



Thank you Sophia! I actually have to say it looks much worse in photos. They aren’t nearly as visible in person and the color is amazing. This super vibrant blue with purple undertones. 

Okay, I will leave you alone now thank you again, so very much!!


----------



## mllemagpie

mllemagpie said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Cabas tote with tassels
> Listing number: 123397574734
> Seller: soudeals
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Celine-Phantom-Cabas-Tote-Tassel-Ties-Céline-Bag-Unused-Tag-Detached/123397574734?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Listing is no longer showing up so please ignore.


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi,
I am seriously thinking to purchase this bag. When i asked for the authenticity cards, seller said she doesn't have it.
Do you mind authenticate this bag? It would be my first Celine bag.
Thanks a lot!
AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI BELT BAG IN GRAINED CALFSKIN in Marigold $2500, Used Once
Seller:joderek99
Listing number: I don't know where to find and I didn't see it. Sorry
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...m=323503893986&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## smm99

Hi! 
Could you please let me know if this bag is authenticate or not.
Thank you so much for the help!








​


----------



## ivankajane

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Hi! Would greatly appreciate feedback on the authenticity of this bag [emoji846]

Item: 
Celine Nano Luggage Tote in beige with pink
Listing Number: 
(no listing number on Shopee)
Seller: 
hzlcdl
Link: https://shopee.ph/hzlcdl/1478675124?version=7ec0e09aa0760c689c3c044990246fff


----------



## ivankajane

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Hi! Would greatly appreciate feedback on the authenticity of this bag [emoji846]

Item: 
Celine Nano Luggage Tote in beige with pink
Listing Number: 
(no listing number on Shopee)
Seller: 
hzlcdl
Link: https://shopee.ph/hzlcdl/1478675124?version=7ec0e09aa0760c689c3c044990246fff

View attachment 4236475
View attachment 4236476
View attachment 4236477
View attachment 4236478
View attachment 4236479
View attachment 4236480
View attachment 4236481
View attachment 4236482
View attachment 4236483


----------



## Khadija Malik

Item: Celine  Phantom Tote Beige Leather
Listing Number: 332850115049
Seller: labelq7
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-Ne...m=332850115049&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982 
Comments: I just wanted to know if this is original. I really want to buy a Celine bag from the Phoebe Philo Collection and preferably a new one, without selling both my kidneys. The pictures are on the sellers page, which is why I am not uploading them separately here. Thank you for you guidance!


----------



## smm99

Apologies, realized I missed to use the format
Would highly appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me
Thanks

Item: Celine Box medium  caramel
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: personal sale
Link: N/A 



smm99 said:


> Hi!
> Could you please let me know if this bag is authenticate or not.
> Thank you so much for the help!
> View attachment 4236388
> View attachment 4236389
> View attachment 4236390
> View attachment 4236391
> View attachment 4236392
> View attachment 4236393
> View attachment 4236394
> View attachment 4236395
> ​


----------



## mllemagpie

View attachment 4237240

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi- wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much in advance.

Celine Cabas Phantom Tote
Private purchase
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4237202





View attachment 4237210


----------



## Sophia

smm99 said:


> Apologies, realized I missed to use the format
> Would highly appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me
> Thanks
> 
> Item: Celine Box medium  caramel
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: personal sale
> Link: N/A



I believe this bag to be fake.


----------



## Sophia

mllemagpie said:


> View attachment 4237240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Celine Cabas Phantom Tote
> Private purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237202
> View attachment 4237203
> View attachment 4237205
> View attachment 4237207
> View attachment 4237208
> View attachment 4237209
> View attachment 4237210
> View attachment 4237211
> View attachment 4237212
> View attachment 4237213



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Khadija Malik said:


> Item: Celine  Phantom Tote Beige Leather
> Listing Number: 332850115049
> Seller: labelq7
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-Celine-Phantom-Tote-Beige-Leather/332850115049?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=52945&meid=4a1bcc67027e46eca59a04ea32c1c856&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=202457463194&itm=332850115049&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> Comments: I just wanted to know if this is original. I really want to buy a Celine bag from the Phoebe Philo Collection and preferably a new one, without selling both my kidneys. The pictures are on the sellers page, which is why I am not uploading them separately here. Thank you for you guidance!



A very obvious fake. Stay away.


----------



## mllemagpie

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Serenafl89

Hello, can I please have your help with the authenticity of this celine bag? 
Everything looks right to me, but I could really use another opinion. 
I cant put the link as the seller is not on ebay, it is on depop app. 
Item: celine nano Luggage bag


----------



## Sophia

Serenafl89 said:


> Hello, can I please have your help with the authenticity of this celine bag?
> Everything looks right to me, but I could really use another opinion.
> I cant put the link as the seller is not on ebay, it is on depop app.
> Item: celine nano Luggage bag



Authentic.


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi,
I posted 3 days ago but I haven't gotten any response yet. It will be ending tomorrow Thursday (11/1 at 6pm) so if you can help in authenticating this bag, I greatly appreciated. 

The bag is in EBAY.
Title: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI BELT BAG IN GRAINED CALFSKIN in Marigold $2500, Used Once
Seller: joderek99
eBay item number:323503893986
I asked the seller for a copy of the receipt and authentication cards but none is available.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...FSKIN-in-Marigold-2500-Used-Once/323503893986
THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Hannah G

Hi, I am new to this forum and if this is a correct thread to ask this kind of question, sorry if I am wrong.
I was wondering if anybody knowledgeable about Celine bags could give me a helping hand here.
My question is: does an Authentic Celine nano luggage in pebbled leather (in red color) ever come with brown interior liner, just like the one in the attached photo?
It seems that the interior of nano luggage in pebbled leather is micro-suede in the same color as the bag, but the one I was looking at had the brown interior and I am concerned about the authenticity, though everything else on the bag looks OK to me (date code, etc.). The one attached is a copy from a bag sold online as 100% authentic (https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-pebbled-calfskin-nano-luggage-red-93392), which looks pretty much the same as the one I was looking.
The original site has a limited information and sold in an app-only store from Japan so it is kind of hard to put the site here,
but since only thing I would like to know for now is just about the liner color so I just provided the above information. Sorry again if I am asking a wrong question in a wrong thread... 
Thank you!!


----------



## Serenafl89

Sophia said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for your opinion!!


----------



## smm99

Sophia said:


> I believe this bag to be fake.


Thank you so much for the help! 
You are a life safer Sophia!


----------



## Hannah G

Hi, I posted a question a few hours back but I think my question was very clear so I am posting it again.
I am looking at a Celine nano luggage in pebbled leather. I think there is a chance the bag is counterfeit mainly because of the interior liner color but the site (it is a phone app actually) does not provide many photos. But I found a bag that  seems exactly same as the one I am looking, so would that be OK if you could kindly check if the one in the link below is authentic so I could use as a reference? (it has been sold as 100% authentic but I am not quite sure for the same reasons of the interior color.)
Here is the link:
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-pebbled-calfskin-nano-luggage-red-93392
I will also attach the photos of the bag I am looking at (though very limited)
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4239046
View attachment 4239058
View attachment 4239059
View attachment 4239061
View attachment 4239060
View attachment 4239046
View attachment 4239058
View attachment 4239059
View attachment 4239060
View attachment 4239061

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## ivankajane

ivankajane said:


> Hi! Would greatly appreciate feedback on the authenticity of this bag [emoji846]
> 
> Item:
> Celine Nano Luggage Tote in beige with pink
> Listing Number:
> (no listing number on Shopee)
> Seller:
> hzlcdl
> Link: https://shopee.ph/hzlcdl/1478675124?version=7ec0e09aa0760c689c3c044990246fff
> 
> View attachment 4236475
> View attachment 4236476
> View attachment 4236477
> View attachment 4236478
> View attachment 4236479
> View attachment 4236480
> View attachment 4236481
> View attachment 4236482
> View attachment 4236483


Hi! would really appreciate feedback on this post. thank you so much!


----------



## Eileen W

Hi, can you please authentic this bag for me? It is arriving on Saturday and I could provide more photos if needed. Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 283235870378
Seller: luxclothing
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bla...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## GemsBerry

still waiting, anybody else can look at at please? post #13649


GemsBerry said:


> Hi Unoma, I'm back for more luggage
> Item: Goatskin Micro Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: CEL75214
> Seller: Therealreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...in-micro-luggage-tote-U1HdcmU7a4g-LZ3WU8gLHLw
> Comments: I  took more pics with imprints. Thank you!
> View attachment 4233760
> View attachment 4233745
> View attachment 4233747
> View attachment 4233746
> View attachment 4233748
> View attachment 4233749


----------



## Sophia

GemsBerry said:


> still waiting, anybody else can look at at please? post #13649



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Eileen W said:


> Hi, can you please authentic this bag for me? It is arriving on Saturday and I could provide more photos if needed. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 283235870378
> Seller: luxclothing
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bla...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137



Send me a picture of the date stamp when you get the bag!


----------



## Sophia

ivankajane said:


> Hi! would really appreciate feedback on this post. thank you so much!



Fake!


----------



## GemsBerry

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you Sophia!


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi,
Would you please help authenticate this? It might have been overlooked. The bid ends today at 6pm.  Post number...13675. If you need additional info, kindly let me know. Thank you so much!

Hi,
I posted 3 days ago but I haven't gotten any response yet. It will be ending tomorrow Thursday (11/1 at 6pm) so if you can help in authenticating this bag, I greatly appreciated. 

The bag is in eBay.
Title: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI BELT BAG IN GRAINED CALFSKIN in Marigold $2500, Used Once
Seller: joderek99
eBay item number:323503893986
I asked the seller for a copy of the receipt and authentication cards but none is available.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-IN-GRAINED-CALFSKIN-in-Marigold-2500-Used-Once/323503893986
THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Sophia

candytomatoes said:


> Hi,
> Would you please help authenticate this? It might have been overlooked. The bid ends today at 6pm.  Post number...13675. If you need additional info, kindly let me know. Thank you so much!
> 
> Hi,
> I posted 3 days ago but I haven't gotten any response yet. It will be ending tomorrow Thursday (11/1 at 6pm) so if you can help in authenticating this bag, I greatly appreciated.
> 
> The bag is in eBay.
> Title: AUTHENTIC CELINE MINI BELT BAG IN GRAINED CALFSKIN in Marigold $2500, Used Once
> Seller: joderek99
> eBay item number:323503893986
> I asked the seller for a copy of the receipt and authentication cards but none is available.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-IN-GRAINED-CALFSKIN-in-Marigold-2500-Used-Once/323503893986
> THANKS SO MUCH!



It appears to be authentic. I need a better picture of the logo in front to confirm


----------



## candytomatoes

Sophia said:


> a better picture of the logo in front to confirm


Thanks for your quick response. I asked the seller already. Thanks again!


----------



## candytomatoes

candytomatoes said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I asked the seller already. Thanks again!



Hi Sophia, this is the picture you requested. Would you please take a look and let me know? A bunch of thanks to you!


----------



## Sophia

candytomatoes said:


> Hi Sophia, this is the picture you requested. Would you please take a look and let me know? A bunch of thanks to you!



I'm more than certain this bag is authentic!


----------



## candytomatoes

Sophia said:


> I'm more than certain this bag is authentic!


Thank you SO MUCH! You are AMAZING! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sophia

candytomatoes said:


> Thank you SO MUCH! You are AMAZING! Have a wonderful day!



Good luck on the bag!


----------



## sophia83

Hello, 

Can someone please authenticate this for me? 

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing number: 113335476615
Seller: jiayu-uk
Link
Comments: The post states that it is a 'small' size, but the measurements look like a medium? Also, the seller repeatedly states the bag is a 'burgundy'. I'm not very familiar with Celine. This does not refer to the colour, I assume (as the bag is clearly grey)?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## zozulka

Hi there! This is my first time asking for an authentication, and first time potentially purchasing a pre-owned bag, so I am a little nervous. Your help is tremendously appreciated!

*Item: *Céline Trotteur Bag
*Listing Number:* Ad ID 1391781857
*Seller: *MM on Kijiji Montreal (Canada)
*Link: *https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1391781857
*Comments: *This looks like the small size and I was told the blue plastic protects the hardware. The seller has provided the following serial number: W-LA-2156









Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Hannah G

Hi, could someone kindly authenticate this Celine?
The item is sold in a platform for selling personal items, but it is from another country and the description is not in English, so I am just pasting the photos.
My main concern is that the date code is not on the typical tag but directly printed on the bag, as shown in the first and  second photo. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Eileen W

Sophia said:


> Send me a picture of the date stamp when you get the bag!



Let me know if you need any other photos, thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Eileen W said:


> Let me know if you need any other photos, thank you!



Authentic! Enjoy the Nano!


----------



## Eileen W

Sophia said:


> Authentic! Enjoy the Nano!



Thank you for your help! I'm so excited, this will be my first Celine!


----------



## jenwong37

Hello there! Could someone please authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage? I hope this is okay since I am unable to follow the format but,I am in the same position as Hannah G from above. The item is sold and sourced from a different country from a personal shopper. She has only sent me photos so far but my main concern (as well) is that the date code is not on the tag that is seen on the web but directly on the purse. Is that normal?

Thanks for your help !!


----------



## Sophia

jenwong37 said:


> Hello there! Could someone please authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage? I hope this is okay since I am unable to follow the format but,I am in the same position as Hannah G from above. The item is sold and sourced from a different country from a personal shopper. She has only sent me photos so far but my main concern (as well) is that the date code is not on the tag that is seen on the web but directly on the purse. Is that normal?
> 
> Thanks for your help !!
> View attachment 4241353
> View attachment 4241354
> View attachment 4241355
> View attachment 4241356
> View attachment 4241357
> View attachment 4241358
> View attachment 4241359
> View attachment 4241360
> View attachment 4241361



This bag is fake!


----------



## Sophia

Hannah G said:


> Hi, could someone kindly authenticate this Celine?
> The item is sold in a platform for selling personal items, but it is from another country and the description is not in English, so I am just pasting the photos.
> My main concern is that the date code is not on the typical tag but directly printed on the bag, as shown in the first and  second photo. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241053



Can you get a clear picture of the logo in front?


----------



## jenwong37

hi, thanks for the reply! The only one I have is the one I posted earlier. I can ask for more photos if needed.


----------



## Hannah G

Sophia said:


> Can you get a clear picture of the logo in front?


Hi Sophia, thanks again for your help! So far all I can get is this one (same as the one above but I enlarged it) let me know if it is not enough, I will ask the seller better one and see if she can get one for me... thanks!!


----------



## Sophia

jenwong37 said:


> hi, thanks for the reply! The only one I have is the one I posted earlier. I can ask for more photos if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241380



Oh, I think you missed my post before! I'm sure the bag in question is fake!


----------



## Sophia

Hannah G said:


> Hi Sophia, thanks again for your help! So far all I can get is this one (same as the one above but I enlarged it) let me know if it is not enough, I will ask the seller better one and see if she can get one for me... thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241381



Honestly, I'm pretty sure this bag is fake. Can you ask for a clear picture of the logo so I can confirm?


----------



## jenwong37

Oh! I'm sorry!! I thought you were asking me for a clearer logo. thank for your help! I have another Celine Nano in question. It's on sale on Instagram from the handle luxurioushabit 
Could you please see if this is authentic? Once again, thank you for helping me catch the fake!


----------



## Hannah G

Hi Sophia, thanks again! I see, I was having hard time telling this one.. My concern was that she said she got it from an online store not a Celine shop. I don't know if she will respond but I will try asking one and post here again if I got one. Otherwise I will stay away from this  Thanks!!


----------



## Hannah G

Sophia said:


> Honestly, I'm pretty sure this bag is fake. Can you ask for a clear picture of the logo so I can confirm?


Hi S
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ophia, I got a clear photo of the logo (and a photo of the strap clasps since I have not seen one yet) Please let me know what you think when you have the time! Thanks for much for your help, I am so amazed by how knowledgeable you are!!


----------



## Sophia

Hannah G said:


> Hi S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241426
> View attachment 4241427
> View attachment 4241428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ophia, I got a clear photo of the logo (and a photo of the strap clasps since I have not seen one yet) Please let me know what you think when you have the time! Thanks for much for your help, I am so amazed by how knowledgeable you are!!



I'm on the fence with this bag. I'm pretty sure it's a super fake. The font on the logo is too thin. I can't tell for certain without holding the actual bag in person. I would stay away though.


----------



## Hannah G

Sophia said:


> I'm on the fence with this bag. I'm pretty sure it's a super fake. The font on the logo is too thin. I can't tell for certain without holding the actual bag in person. I would stay away though.


Thank you Sophia! I will stay away from that bag then, I do not want any risk 
Sorry to keep bothering you but could you please share your opinion on another bag I am looking? Also Nano luggage.
The date code is bit hard to see but it seems to say "F-LA-0154 F-CT-0134."
This one supposed to have been deemed authentic by a certified preowned luxury bag store and comes with their receipt, but that can be wrong sometimes...so I wanted ask for your opinion.
Thank you so much for your time again! Hope you have great weekend!


----------



## Sophia

Hannah G said:


> Thank you Sophia! I will stay away from that bag then, I do not want any risk
> Sorry to keep bothering you but could you please share your opinion on another bag I am looking? Also Nano luggage.
> The date code is bit hard to see but it seems to say "F-LA-0154 F-CT-0134."
> This one supposed to have been deemed authentic by a certified preowned luxury bag store and comes with their receipt, but that can be wrong sometimes...so I wanted ask for your opinion.
> Thank you so much for your time again! Hope you have great weekend!
> View attachment 4241499
> View attachment 4241500
> View attachment 4241501
> View attachment 4241502
> View attachment 4241503
> View attachment 4241504
> View attachment 4241505
> View attachment 4241506
> View attachment 4241507



Authentic!


----------



## brownyeyedgirly

brownyeyedgirly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased this Phantom bag and I would love to have peace of mind that it's authentic. Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag
> Listing Number: 163099032939
> Seller: vegas_fashionista
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Phantom-Bag-Baby-Blue-Leather-Medium-Luggage-Lrg/163099032939?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:





brownyeyedgirly said:


> Additional photos. Unfortunately, the original dust bag and tags were not included.



 Gentle bump  I was hoping to get an opinion of this bag. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Sophia

brownyeyedgirly said:


> Gentle bump  I was hoping to get an opinion of this bag. Thanks for your time!



Authentic. Was this sold by Yoogi's Closet? Can you repost the additional pictures?


----------



## lepetitelook

Hi! I bought a Sangle off of fashionphile and everything seems to check out besides the zipper inside. I’m not sure if there’s supposed to be a zipper marking or not? Attached are pictures of what my zipper looks like


----------



## Hannah G

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Hi Sophia, thanks for your response! Good to hear it was authentic, ...unfortunately I slept in too much and the bag was gone when I woke up  So it seems my search for nano will continue ... 
I found another one and am still waiting for more photos and info, but it seems that the front logo is a very important part to tell the authenticity, I'd appreciate if I could have your opinion if this logo seems fake/auth to you... again whenever possible. Many thanks!!


----------



## Sophia

lepetitelook said:


> Hi! I bought a Sangle off of fashionphile and everything seems to check out besides the zipper inside. I’m not sure if there’s supposed to be a zipper marking or not? Attached are pictures of what my zipper looks like



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Hannah G said:


> Hi Sophia, thanks for your response! Good to hear it was authentic, ...unfortunately I slept in too much and the bag was gone when I woke up  So it seems my search for nano will continue ...
> I found another one and am still waiting for more photos and info, but it seems that the front logo is a very important part to tell the authenticity, I'd appreciate if I could have your opinion if this logo seems fake/auth to you... again whenever possible. Many thanks!!
> View attachment 4241943



A picture of the logo itself is not enough to determine the authenticity of the bag.


----------



## Hannah G

Sophia said:


> A picture of the logo itself is not enough to determine the authenticity of the bag.


Hi, thanks for your response. I know it is not enough information, but since you said in earlier thread that the logo of one bag was too thin, I wondered if that logo also seems to be obvious fake. I am currently waiting for more photos so if I get response I will post. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Hannah G said:


> Hi, thanks for your response. I know it is not enough information, but since you said in earlier thread that the logo of one bag was too thin, I wondered if that logo also seems to be obvious fake. I am currently waiting for more photos so if I get response I will post. Thanks!



With the previous bag, I said it was a super fake due to quality of leather and proportions etc. The thin logo just furthered confirmed that it was counterfeit. 

I'm sorry to be difficult, but the photo you provided of the logo is incredibly low resolution and I can't do much with it.


----------



## Hannah G

Hi, thanks again for sharing your knowledge about how you determined that bag to be fake. I have started look for a Celine bag just recently so I need to learn a lot of things! 
Sorry the photo resolution was bad. If the seller turns out to be responsive (so far I have not heard from her) I will ask for a clear closeup of the log too. Thank you!


----------



## lepetitelook

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you for the speedy response!


----------



## jenwong37

jenwong37 said:


> Oh! I'm sorry!! I thought you were asking me for a clearer logo. thank for your help! I have another Celine Nano in question. It's on sale on Instagram from the handle luxurioushabit
> Could you please see if this is authentic? Once again, thank you for helping me catch the fake!
> 
> View attachment 4241402
> View attachment 4241403
> View attachment 4241404
> View attachment 4241405
> View attachment 4241406
> View attachment 4241407




^_^gentle bump. Hi Sophia. Not sure if my post was missed because I posted it on a reply instead of a new one ? Could you please help me authenticate this purse via an Instagram seller ? Thank you


----------



## Sophia

jenwong37 said:


> ^_^gentle bump. Hi Sophia. Not sure if my post was missed because I posted it on a reply instead of a new one ? Could you please help me authenticate this purse via an Instagram seller ? Thank you



Appears to be authentic!


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi Sophia,
Would you please help to authenticate this item? My feeling is it is authentic but assurance from you is very critical.
Item name: *Celine | Belt Bag Nano (Sunflower)*
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bel..._trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&autorefresh=true

EBay item number:323499401397
Sellerigblack.shop
Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

candytomatoes said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Would you please help to authenticate this item? My feeling is it is authentic but assurance from you is very critical.
> Item name: *Celine | Belt Bag Nano (Sunflower)*
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-Nano-Sunflower/323499401397?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&autorefresh=true
> 
> EBay item number:323499401397
> Sellerigblack.shop
> Thank you very much!



Stay away! This seller is known to sell super fakes. The Belt is a super fake - as are all the other Céline bags she has listed. 

A little word of advice - if the price is too good to be true (especially on a new item) - then it probably is fake!


----------



## Beriloffun

Many thanks in advance for authenticating  

Item name: CELINE Grained Calfskin Small Vertical Cabas Indigo

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE...D/USED&utm_campaign=1407396667&utm_source=gdm


Seller: luigidb


----------



## Sophia

Beriloffun said:


> Many thanks in advance for authenticating
> 
> Item name: CELINE Grained Calfskin Small Vertical Cabas Indigo
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-Grained-Calfskin-Small-Vertical-Cabas-Indig-5bc393003c98449fbdc2ed06?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=1407396667&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=CjwKCAjwsfreBRB9EiwAikSUHeFYCi3ayua24C1XFx94bAdgIZhix9DPC9XLJhi7bY-j_uuno_IUJxoC_1QQAvD_BwE&gdm_bottom=false&l_con=PREOWNED/USED&utm_campaign=1407396667&utm_source=gdm
> 
> 
> Seller: luigidb



Authentic


----------



## GCMS

Hi Sophia, 

Much appreciate if you can help check on this bag. 
Celine https://sg.carousell.com/p/181712774
Celine Luggage in Orage 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sophia

GCMS said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Much appreciate if you can help check on this bag.
> Celine https://sg.carousell.com/p/181712774
> Celine Luggage in Orage
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic!


----------



## candytomatoes

Sophia said:


> Stay away! This seller is known to sell super fakes. The Belt is a super fake - as are all the other Céline bags she has listed.
> 
> A little word of advice - if the price is too good to be true (especially on a new item) - then it probably is fake!


----------



## candytomatoes

Oh my GOD!!! Thank you, Sophia. She has a very good feedback and sells all branded stuff, and when I asked for the serial number pictures she provided right away. Never thought she sells fake stuff! How can she still sell things on EBAY? I almost ..very close buying it. Thank you SO MUCH for saving me! You are my savior!


----------



## lallybelle

Hi Sophia,

I would appreciate if you could go back and look at my post 13638,and 13639. I apologize for not using the format, but these were my pictures after I received the bag. Thank you so much.


----------



## zozulka

Hello! I would really appreciate your feedback on the Trotteur - I'm afraid I'll lose on the sale! Thanks a bunch!!



zozulka said:


> Hi there! This is my first time asking for an authentication, and first time potentially purchasing a pre-owned bag, so I am a little nervous. Your help is tremendously appreciated!
> 
> *Item: *Céline Trotteur Bag
> *Listing Number:* Ad ID 1391781857
> *Seller: *MM on Kijiji Montreal (Canada)
> *Link: *https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1391781857
> *Comments: *This looks like the small size and I was told the blue plastic protects the hardware. The seller has provided the following serial number: W-LA-2156
> 
> View attachment 4240845
> View attachment 4240846
> View attachment 4240847
> View attachment 4240848
> View attachment 4240849
> View attachment 4240850
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## GCMS

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


 Thank you Sophia !


----------



## larhot

Hello Sophia, I have a tricky one since it’s more rare I guess. I purchased and received it and would very much appreciate your opinion on this:

Item name: Céline Strap Clutch on Strap 
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/beige-leder-celine-clutches-6150425.shtml
Seller: Perla (via VIP Vestiaire Collective, consignment Service I guess) 
Vestiaire Collective item number: 6150425

My issues with it are: 
-the red strap to close the bag is only red on the outside/front. On the inside/ back it’s light
taupe 
- the 8 card slots are lined with (/or even out of) canvas not leather 











Thank you in advance


----------



## Sophia

larhot said:


> Hello Sophia, I have a tricky one since it’s more rare I guess. I purchased and received it and would very much appreciate your opinion on this:
> 
> Item name: Céline Strap Clutch on Strap
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/beige-leder-celine-clutches-6150425.shtml
> Seller: Perla (via VIP Vestiaire Collective, consignment Service I guess)
> Vestiaire Collective item number: 6150425
> 
> My issues with it are:
> -the red strap to close the bag is only red on the outside/front. On the inside/ back it’s light
> taupe
> - the 8 card slots are lined with (/or even out of) canvas not leather
> View attachment 4244671
> View attachment 4244672
> View attachment 4244673
> View attachment 4244674
> View attachment 4244675
> View attachment 4244676
> View attachment 4244677
> View attachment 4244678
> View attachment 4244679
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hey dear, this is actually authentic! Vestiaire has a great authentication team also!


----------



## Sophia

zozulka said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate your feedback on the Trotteur - I'm afraid I'll lose on the sale! Thanks a bunch!!



The blue sticker does indeed protect the hardware. The pictures show an authentic bag. I think the price is what stumped me at first. It's truly a steal!


----------



## Sophia

lallybelle said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I would appreciate if you could go back and look at my post 13638,and 13639. I apologize for not using the format, but these were my pictures after I received the bag. Thank you so much.



Hey dear, sorry for missing your post. November is the busiest for me at work and I'm only on the forum in my spare time. 

The bag is authentic! Did it come with the identification cards? Can you show me?


----------



## Sophia

candytomatoes said:


> Oh my GOD!!! Thank you, Sophia. She has a very good feedback and sells all branded stuff, and when I asked for the serial number pictures she provided right away. Never thought she sells fake stuff! How can she still sell things on EBAY? I almost ..very close buying it. Thank you SO MUCH for saving me! You are my savior!



You're so very welcome! 

Yes - all her Céline bags are super fakes. I can tell from the pictures that the bags are super fakes - especially when it comes to the logo. However, for a more untrained eye, it is so easy to fall into the trap. 

The seller is a bit tricky - notice how in NONE of her listings does she advertise the bags as authentic. The seller writes "100% Calfskin and 100% Suede Calfskin Lining," letting the potential buyer believe that what they are purchasing is authentic.


----------



## zozulka

Sophia said:


> The blue sticker does indeed protect the hardware. The pictures show an authentic bag. I think the price is what stumped me at first. It's truly a steal!



Sophia, you made my day!! Thank you SO much for the authentication. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sophia

zozulka said:


> Sophia, you made my day!! Thank you SO much for the authentication. Have a wonderful day!



I'm so glad! Anytime!


----------



## Hannah G

Hi Sophia,
Could you please check the following photos for Celine nano luggage again if possible?
The date code is a bit dark and unclear but this is the only photo I god, so it may be difficult to authenticate... but I will post them so you can have a look. Thanks for much again for your time!


----------



## Hannah G

Hannah G said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please check the following photos for Celine nano luggage again if possible?
> The date code is a bit dark and unclear but this is the only photo I god, so it may be difficult to authenticate... but I will post them so you can have a look. Thanks for much again for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245295
> View attachment 4245296
> View attachment 4245297
> View attachment 4245298
> View attachment 4245299
> View attachment 4245300
> View attachment 4245301
> View attachment 4245302
> 
> View attachment 4245306


Hi Sophia, 
Sorry but please disregard the message above, as it was already sold out. Thanks!


----------



## larhot

Sophia said:


> Hey dear, this is actually authentic! Vestiaire has a great authentication team also!



Thank you so much. This was what I thought when purchasing, but then with the strange strap and the canvas lining I got the red flag feeling. So again thank you for delivering the fast and good relief


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. 
I don’t exactly have a bag to authenticate but I notice my Celine bag vs my friend’s Box of 2018 have different date format. Has Celine changed it’s format? Hers has 3 digits while mine (bought few years back) has 4 digits.  After the 3 alphabets that is.


----------



## LS94

Hi, would you please help me authenticate this Nano Luggage on Ebay? The seller's photos are a bit blurry, but it would be great if you could help me.








Item: Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 253965309503
Seller: mae911 (private seller)
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Céline-Lugg...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Bea18

Hello, I'm wondering if someone could authenticate this Celine Cabas - I love the colour so much! 

Item: Horizontal Cabas
Listing Number: 223104724875
Seller: elady06
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 
Comments: I know elady is quite popular on eBay for Louis Vuitton and Chanel, but haven't seen or read much on Celine so interested to know if the above is authentic? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## celineluver

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium in dark grey
Listing #: NA
Seller:HG Bags
Link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/celine-c-22_85/celine-dark-grey-medium-box-shoulder-bag-p-7330.html
Comments: can someone authenticate this Celine box? I don’t recall ever seeing this color combination. I have bought from this seller before and was pleased with the authenticity of that item but just doing my due diligence here as it is quite an expensive purchase. Thanks!


----------



## nayohhme

Hi, sorry to bother you! May you help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!

Item: Nano Luggage Tricolor
Listing Number: 253805234014
Seller: glow_collection
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item3b17f8875e:g:b0kAAOSwgppbaLG8:rk:19:pf:0


----------



## Selinaa

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Listing Number: 202496305419
seller: varg53
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## kitcat8

Hi,
Can you help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you!

Item: Celine Mini Belt
Listing Number: 323524645089
Seller: pigblack.shop 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bel...h=item4b539250e1:g:At4AAOSwr4Zb1486:rk:9:pf:0
Pictures:


----------



## trangxng

Please help me authenticate this celine box
It is a private sale from a friend
item: Celine Box bag medium in cream
Serial code: WOE 2196
Pictures:









Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kitcat8

kitcat8 said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt
> Listing Number: 323524645089
> Seller: pigblack.shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bel...h=item4b539250e1:g:At4AAOSwr4Zb1486:rk:9:pf:0
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247807
> View attachment 4247808
> View attachment 4247809
> View attachment 4247810
> View attachment 4247811
> View attachment 4247812
> View attachment 4247813



Hi, I just went through your old posts and saw that this is a fake seller. Please disregard this request!
Could you help authenticate this instead, please. Thank you so much in advance.

Item: Celine Nano Belt
Listing Number: 132845534647
Seller: eps1222
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...h=item1eee35fdb7:g:ioUAAOSw9m5b4Ipy:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## Hannah G

Hi Sophia,
Could you please authenticate this Celine Nano when you get the time? Thank you so very much!!
The date code is a little hard to read but it is S-MM-1111. FYI the seller says it is 2011 model and does not have numbers engraved on the zipper, though no photo is provided. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Bea18 said:


> Hello, I'm wondering if someone could authenticate this Celine Cabas - I love the colour so much!
> 
> Item: Horizontal Cabas
> Listing Number: 223104724875
> Seller: elady06
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Horizontal-Cabas-Womens-Leather-Tote-Bag-Bordeaux-Rose-Pink-BF326242/223104724875?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I know elady is quite popular on eBay for Louis Vuitton and Chanel, but haven't seen or read much on Celine so interested to know if the above is authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

trangxng said:


> Please help me authenticate this celine box
> It is a private sale from a friend
> item: Celine Box bag medium in cream
> Serial code: WOE 2196
> Pictures:
> View attachment 4248129
> View attachment 4248130
> View attachment 4248131
> View attachment 4248132
> View attachment 4248133
> View attachment 4248136
> View attachment 4248134
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Something about this Classic is off to me. I'd stay away.


----------



## Sophia

Hannah G said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please authenticate this Celine Nano when you get the time? Thank you so very much!!
> The date code is a little hard to read but it is S-MM-1111. FYI the seller says it is 2011 model and does not have numbers engraved on the zipper, though no photo is provided. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248960
> View attachment 4248961
> View attachment 4248962
> View attachment 4248963
> View attachment 4248964
> View attachment 4248965
> View attachment 4248966
> View attachment 4248967
> View attachment 4248968



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Hi, I just went through your old posts and saw that this is a fake seller. Please disregard this request!
> Could you help authenticate this instead, please. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Belt
> Listing Number: 132845534647
> Seller: eps1222
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...h=item1eee35fdb7:g:ioUAAOSw9m5b4Ipy:rk:3:pf:0



Fake


----------



## Hannah G

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Sophia!! Much appreciated


----------



## christeeeny85

Hi all,
Could you help me authenticate this Celine micro luggage?
Name: Celine tri color leather and suede micro luggage tote bag
Seller: Yoogi’s closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine...o-luggage-tote-bag.html?saved_search_id=88242
Thank you very much!
Christine


----------



## nayohhme

Hi, Sophia. Sorry to bother you on this again, but may you help me see if this Celine Nano is authentic? I've attached pictures this time around also. Thanks in advance. And sorry for the trouble!

Item: Nano Luggage Tricolor
Listing Number: 253805234014
Seller: glow_collection
Link: https://www.eBay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Nano-Luggage-Tricolor-Red-Navy-Blue-Black-Pebbled-leather-Mini/253805234014?hash=item3b17f8875e:g:b0kAAOSwgppbaLG8:rk:19f:0


----------



## Sophia

nayohhme said:


> Hi, Sophia. Sorry to bother you on this again, but may you help me see if this Celine Nano is authentic? I've attached pictures this time around also. Thanks in advance. And sorry for the trouble!
> 
> Item: Nano Luggage Tricolor
> Listing Number: 253805234014
> Seller: glow_collection
> Link: https://www.eBay.com/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Nano-Luggage-Tricolor-Red-Navy-Blue-Black-Pebbled-leather-Mini/253805234014?hash=item3b17f8875e:g:b0kAAOSwgppbaLG8:rk:19f:0



This is an obvious fake. Stay away!


----------



## Sophia

christeeeny85 said:


> Hi all,
> Could you help me authenticate this Celine micro luggage?
> Name: Celine tri color leather and suede micro luggage tote bag
> Seller: Yoogi’s closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine...o-luggage-tote-bag.html?saved_search_id=88242
> Thank you very much!
> Christine




Authentic


----------



## christeeeny85

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Sophia! Excited to get my first Celine!


----------



## nayohhme

Sophia said:


> This is an obvious fake. Stay away!


THANK. YOU. SINCERELY. I really... almost got duped and was in the middle of talking about trading her one of my bags....... THANK YOU.


----------



## Sophia

nayohhme said:


> THANK. YOU. SINCERELY. I really... almost got duped and was in the middle of talking about trading her one of my bags....... THANK YOU.



The texture of the leather on the interior lining is an obvious sign. It's too glossy. 

Also, Céline bags NEVER come with the tags that are pictured! 

So glad you're safe!


----------



## sophia83

Hello All,

Can you please authenticate this Box Bag for me? It was listed on eBay last week, but the auction has now ended, with no bids.
Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing number: 113335476615
Seller: jiayu-uk
Link













Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## nayohhme

Sophia said:


> The texture of the leather on the interior lining is an obvious sign. It's too glossy.
> 
> Also, Céline bags NEVER come with the tags that are pictured!
> 
> So glad you're safe!



Whoops... Tried adding emojis to thank you Sophia, but didn't work. I'm a noob. Sorry and thank you again!


----------



## Sophia

sophia83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Box Bag for me? It was listed on eBay last week, but the auction has now ended, with no bids.
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing number: 113335476615
> Seller: jiayu-uk
> Link
> 
> View attachment 4249948
> View attachment 4249949
> View attachment 4249950
> View attachment 4249951
> View attachment 4249952
> View attachment 4249953
> View attachment 4249954
> View attachment 4249956
> View attachment 4249957
> View attachment 4249958
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



This is an obvious fake. 

Also, a bit of advice for you guys, any bags with these tags are clearly fake. Celine bags never come with these tags. OR receipts. Funny enough, the color code on one of these tags pictures also writes that the color is Burgundy.


----------



## kitcat8

Hi Sophia, I'm not sure if you're able to authenticate vintage Celine bags, but if you could give this a look when you get the chance I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!

Item: Vintage Celine - not sure name
Listing Number: 264034446684
Seller: bujor_jp 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264034446684?ViewItem=&item=264034446684


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Hi Sophia, I'm not sure if you're able to authenticate vintage Celine bags, but if you could give this a look when you get the chance I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Vintage Celine - not sure name
> Listing Number: 264034446684
> Seller: bujor_jp
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264034446684?ViewItem=&item=264034446684



Hey dear. My apologies. I'm only knowledgeable on Phoebe era Celine!


----------



## nayohhme

Hi Sophia, I'm sorry to bother you again. I'm on a stubborn hunt for a Nano Luggage... May I bother you to help me see if these two postings are authentic? Sorry for the trouble again and thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage - Black, Beige, Blue
Listing Number: 173636831661
Seller: camelliaorganizationbrand7 / Brand 7 Tokyo
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lug...Beige-A-8093/173636831661?hash=item286d8fc9ad


----------



## nayohhme

This is the second one I'm looking at.  Sorry!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage - Tricolor
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: mmluxury
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-6450502.shtml


----------



## britt32087

Hi Sophia! Can you please help me authenticate this one? I suspect there are insufficient pictures - will ask for more. 

Item: Micro Belt Bag - Light Taupe
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Linda
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...aki-leather-belt-celine-handbag-6574438.shtml


----------



## Sophia

nayohhme said:


> Hi Sophia, I'm sorry to bother you again. I'm on a stubborn hunt for a Nano Luggage... May I bother you to help me see if these two postings are authentic? Sorry for the trouble again and thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage - Black, Beige, Blue
> Listing Number: 173636831661
> Seller: camelliaorganizationbrand7 / Brand 7 Tokyo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lug...Beige-A-8093/173636831661?hash=item286d8fc9ad


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

nayohhme said:


> This is the second one I'm looking at.  Sorry!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage - Tricolor
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: mmluxury
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-6450502.shtml



Authentic! Vestiaire has a great authentication team also!


----------



## Sophia

britt32087 said:


> Hi Sophia! Can you please help me authenticate this one? I suspect there are insufficient pictures - will ask for more.
> 
> Item: Micro Belt Bag - Light Taupe
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Linda
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...aki-leather-belt-celine-handbag-6574438.shtml



I'm pretty sure this is authentic. Vestiaire has a great authentication team!


----------



## nayohhme

Sophia said:


> Authentic! Vestiaire has a great authentication team also!


Thank you! Thank you!! I read some bad reviews about that website so just wanted to get your opinion on it also.  Currently talking to the buyer, fingers crossed! However, I feel as if they upped the price since I showed interest.... Or maybe I just imagined it.. Nonetheless, THANK YOU!


----------



## Sophia

nayohhme said:


> Thank you! Thank you!! I read some bad reviews about that website so just wanted to get your opinion on it also.  Currently talking to the buyer, fingers crossed! However, I feel as if they upped the price since I showed interest.... Or maybe I just imagined it.. Nonetheless, THANK YOU!



My friends and I have purchased many times from them and their authentication have always been spot on!


----------



## threeeyealien

Hello Sophia, could you please kindly help to authenticate this wallet for me?

Item: Celine Multifunction Snap Leather Wallet - Black
Listing Number:283247593342
Seller: ildiogreco1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mul...:9OsAAOSwH~Rb4fQW:sc:USPSPriority!91790!US!-1


----------



## Sophia

threeeyealien said:


> Hello Sophia, could you please kindly help to authenticate this wallet for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Multifunction Snap Leather Wallet - Black
> Listing Number:283247593342
> Seller: ildiogreco1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mul...:9OsAAOSwH~Rb4fQW:sc:USPSPriority!91790!US!-1



Authentic


----------



## threeeyealien

Thank you!


----------



## mclovesbags

Hello Sophia 

Could you please Kindly help authenticate this bag (the listing already ended but the photos are still there):

Item: BRAND NEW 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE LUGGAGE PHANTOM MEDIUM
Item Number: 253919049937
Seller: tanky**
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-N...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you so much!


----------



## silvia7712

Hi dear authenticators, I have apiece of good Celine belt medium bicolour bag. Please, can you give your professional opinion about it. I think it's fake, but I'm not sure. Kind regards, your great follower!


----------



## threeeyealien

Hello Sophia, could you please kindly help to authenticate this Large Flap Multi Function Leather Wallet for me?

Item: Céline Large Flap Multi Function Leather Wallet - Black
Listing Number:283247593342
Seller: ildiogreco1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mul...:9OsAAOSwH~Rb4fQW:sc:USPSPriority!91790!US!-1


----------



## Gagaisapanda

Hi hi, can someone help me with this?
Item: Celine trapeze
Listing Number: 223224749879
Seller: cmo_inc
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/223224749879


----------



## karenrose22

Dear authenticators,

I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this Celine belt bag!
Item: Celine Belt Bag in Light Taupe
Seller: Got it off a friend
Link: NA
Comments: I purchased off my friend but am not sure about its authenticity

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kitcat8

Hi Sophia, sorry to bother again - could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much.

Item: Céline Medium Box Bag - Black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ray16
Link: https://www.depop.com/ray16/ray16-celine-box-bag-in-black


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Hi Sophia, sorry to bother again - could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Céline Medium Box Bag - Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: ray16
> Link: https://www.depop.com/ray16/ray16-celine-box-bag-in-black
> 
> View attachment 4256239
> View attachment 4256240
> View attachment 4256241
> View attachment 4256242
> View attachment 4256243
> View attachment 4256244
> View attachment 4256245
> View attachment 4256246



My gut says this bag is a super fake. The texture of the leather does not look authentic.


----------



## kitcat8

Sophia said:


> My gut says this bag is a super fake. The texture of the leather does not look authentic.


Thank you! I trust your gut  really appreciate all your help.


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Thank you! I trust your gut  really appreciate all your help.



Good luck finding another Classic! Happy to help you anyway I can!


----------



## threeeyealien

Dear Sophia, could you please kindly help to authenticate this Large Flap Multi Function Leather Wallet for me? 

Item: Céline Large Flap Multi Function Leather Wallet - Black
Listing Number:283247593342
Seller: ildiogreco1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mul...:9OsAAOSwH~Rb4fQW:sc:USPSPriority!91790!US!-1


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Hi Sophia
Could you authenticate this Box please? Is it too good to be true? 
Item Celine Black Box Medium
Seller richwineb0
Listing no (don’t know)
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Auth...lassic-Bag-in-dust-bag-Calfskin-/332879910618


----------



## not_kristyna

Hello Sophia,
I would be thankful if you could please authenticate this taupe Sangle. (I apologize if this one has already been answered)
Thank you!

Item: Seau Sangle bag 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: yana
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-6570286.shtml


----------



## Sophia

B4gl4dy said:


> Hi Sophia
> Could you authenticate this Box please? Is it too good to be true?
> Item Celine Black Box Medium
> Seller richwineb0
> Listing no (don’t know)
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Auth...lassic-Bag-in-dust-bag-Calfskin-/332879910618



An obvious fake. Honestly, if it's too good to be true - it's fake.


----------



## Sophia

not_kristyna said:


> Hello Sophia,
> I would be thankful if you could please authenticate this taupe Sangle. (I apologize if this one has already been answered)
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Seau Sangle bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: yana
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-6570286.shtml
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256654
> View attachment 4256655
> View attachment 4256656
> View attachment 4256657
> View attachment 4256658



Authentic. Vestiaire also has a great authentication team.


----------



## Sophia

threeeyealien said:


> Dear Sophia, could you please kindly help to authenticate this Large Flap Multi Function Leather Wallet for me?
> 
> Item: Céline Large Flap Multi Function Leather Wallet - Black
> Listing Number:283247593342
> Seller: ildiogreco1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mul...:9OsAAOSwH~Rb4fQW:sc:USPSPriority!91790!US!-1



Authentic


----------



## silvia7712

Hi Sophia! is there any chance to answer me? Kind regards, Silvi!


----------



## es7h3r

Hi Sophia,

Thank you so much for your time. I recently purchased this nano luggage from a showroom in New York and I am driving myself crazy wondering if it is authentic. If you could take a look, I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much!!

Item: Céline Nano Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: NYC Showroom
Link: N/A
Comments: Please see pictures below.


----------



## Sophia

es7h3r said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thank you so much for your time. I recently purchased this nano luggage from a showroom in New York and I am driving myself crazy wondering if it is authentic. If you could take a look, I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Céline Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: NYC Showroom
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Please see pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 4257074
> View attachment 4257075
> View attachment 4257076
> View attachment 4257077
> View attachment 4257078
> View attachment 4257079
> View attachment 4257080
> View attachment 4257081
> View attachment 4257082
> View attachment 4257083



Fake!


----------



## Sophia

silvia7712 said:


> Hi dear authenticators, I have apiece of good Celine belt medium bicolour bag. Please, can you give your professional opinion about it. I think it's fake, but I'm not sure. Kind regards, your great follower!



Sorry I missed this post. This bag is a very obvious fake.


----------



## es7h3r

Sophia said:


> Fake!


Hi Sophia,

Thank you for your time! Can I just ask how you know it's a fake?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Sophia said:


> An obvious fake. Honestly, if it's too good to be true - it's fake.


Haha I know!  Thanks for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sophia

es7h3r said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thank you for your time! Can I just ask how you know it's a fake?



From the pictures you provided, the font on the logo is too thin. Also, the interior lining does not look similar to the suede lining they use on drummed leather bags.


----------



## es7h3r

Sophia said:


> From the pictures you provided, the font on the logo is too thin. Also, the interior lining does not look similar to the suede lining they use on drummed leather bags.


Thanks for the response. Anything else? I am going to try and return it...


----------



## silvia7712

Sophia said:


> Sorry I missed this post. This bag is a very obvious fake.


Thank you very much for your answer! Kind regards!


----------



## hannahloves

hannahloves said:


> Could You help me authenticate this Celine Micro?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Celine Micro Luggage Tote Drummed Leather; Color Black; New with Tags
> Listing Number: 113268396331
> Seller: natalia.n
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113268396331
> 
> The price seems kind of high
> 
> 
> Thanks!


@@Sophia could you authentic this bag on the page 904 ? Thank you


----------



## mclovesbags

Hi Sophia,

Are you able to authenticate this piece for me please? I posted the link to eBay previously.

Item: BRAND NEW 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE LUGGAGE PHANTOM MEDIUM
Item Number: 253919049937
Seller: tanky**
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-N...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I have attached the photos as well here!


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sophia

hannahloves said:


> @@Sophia could you authentic this bag on the page 904 ? Thank you



Authentic, but you're right - the price is extremely high...


----------



## Sophia

mclovesbags said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Are you able to authenticate this piece for me please? I posted the link to eBay previously.
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE LUGGAGE PHANTOM MEDIUM
> Item Number: 253919049937
> Seller: tanky**
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-100-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-LUGGAGE-PHANTOM-MEDIUM-/253919049937?nma=true&si=h2jwGV7TN9c3g5gXm9TrrHa%2F4ng%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I have attached the photos as well here!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Did the bag come with tags?


----------



## Sophia

es7h3r said:


> Thanks for the response. Anything else? I am going to try and return it...



Honestly, this bag is hard to tell without holding it in real life. I think the pictures aren't capturing the bag well.


----------



## mclovesbags

Sophia said:


> Did the bag come with tags?



Do you mean the white paper tag? (care instruction)?


----------



## talski

Hello everyone! Kindly help me authenticate this pre-owned Celine Nano Leather handbag? Thank you very much for your assistance!♥️

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Leather Handbag
Listing: Private Sale on Instagram
Seller: adriannasluxurybags
Link: 
Comments: Please see attached photos of the item below. Thanks a lot!♥️


----------



## talski

Hi. Kindly delete my post. Thanks a lot.


----------



## talski

Hi. Please delete this post. Thank you very much. 



talski said:


> Hello everyone! Kindly help me authenticate this pre-owned Celine Nano Leather handbag? Thank you very much for your assistance!♥️
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Leather Handbag
> Listing: Private Sale on Instagram
> Seller: adriannasluxurybags
> Link:
> Comments: Please see attached photos of the item below. Thanks a lot!♥️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257770
> View attachment 4257771
> View attachment 4257774
> View attachment 4257775
> View attachment 4257776
> View attachment 4257782
> View attachment 4257784
> View attachment 4257785
> View attachment 4257787


----------



## Sophia

mclovesbags said:


> Do you mean the white paper tag? (care instruction)?
> 
> View attachment 4257724



I mean the identification card with serial number!


----------



## Sophia

talski said:


> Hello everyone! Kindly help me authenticate this pre-owned Celine Nano Leather handbag? Thank you very much for your assistance!♥️
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Leather Handbag
> Listing: Private Sale on Instagram
> Seller: adriannasluxurybags
> Link:
> Comments: Please see attached photos of the item below. Thanks a lot!♥️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257770
> View attachment 4257771
> View attachment 4257774
> View attachment 4257775
> View attachment 4257776
> View attachment 4257782
> View attachment 4257784
> View attachment 4257785
> View attachment 4257787




Fake.


----------



## talski

Sophia said:


> Fake.


Hi Ms. Sophia,
Thank you for the immediate reponse. May I request the Admin to delete my original post (with pictures)? I already contacted the seller and asked for a possible refund. Thank you very much.  ♥️


----------



## zakeya

can you Kindly help me authenticate this bag I bought on push mark

Item: 
*Used Celine black python micro tote bag!*

Listing Number: 5bf45074c2e88e1fa768e49a
Seller:@ aj201812  
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Used-Celine-black-python-micro-tote-bag-5bf445be03087c36e8d3d8dd
Comments: thank you so much in advance


----------



## ria616

Hello, please help authenticate this bag. Thank you!!
Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
Listing Number: Bought in-store
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: Bought in-store
View attachment 3690875 View attachment 3690880 View attachment 3690881 View attachment 3690891 View attachment 3690895 View attachment 3690900 View attachment 3690901 View attachment 3690902 View attachment 3690905 View attachment 3690906


----------



## ria616

More pictures:
View attachment 3690908 View attachment 3690909 View attachment 3690910 View attachment 3690911 View attachment 3690912 View attachment 3690913


----------



## es7h3r

Hi Sophia,

I was wondering if you could help me out again. (I am really trying to buy my first Céline luggage before all the changes.) A friend of a friend is looking to sell the following micro luggage. It would be a private sale, so I don't have a link but here are a few pictures. Could you help me authenticate please? Thank you so much. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## karenrose22

Dear Sophie,

I'm not sure why my post was skipped but I would really much appreciate you helping me to look at this Celine mini belt bag in Light Taupe that I purchased from my friend. She says I can get a refund this week if I am not pleased with it so I just want to seek your professional opinion regarding its authenticity.

Item: Celine belt bag 
Colour: Light Taupe

Thank you so much! Please let me know if you require any more photos.


----------



## ngjn

Hi Sophia,
Can I enlist your help in authenticating this - finally managed to get this Camel Box second hand. It looked good to me but has no serial number.

Thank you!!


----------



## ngjn

More photos


----------



## Sophia

zakeya said:


> can you Kindly help me authenticate this bag I bought on push mark
> 
> Item:
> *Used Celine black python micro tote bag!*
> 
> Listing Number: 5bf45074c2e88e1fa768e49a
> Seller:@ aj201812
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Used-Celine-black-python-micro-tote-bag-5bf445be03087c36e8d3d8dd
> Comments: thank you so much in advance



This bag is a terrible fake. I hope you can get your money back asap.


----------



## Sophia

ngjn said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can I enlist your help in authenticating this - finally managed to get this Camel Box second hand. It looked good to me but has no serial number.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4259118
> 
> View attachment 4259119
> View attachment 4259120
> View attachment 4259121
> View attachment 4259122
> View attachment 4259123
> View attachment 4259124
> View attachment 4259125
> View attachment 4259126



This bag is authentic. Lovely patina on the leather. It has to have a serial number. It is printed in the zipper pocket in the back and incredible hard to get to. Try shining a flashlight on it!


----------



## Sophia

karenrose22 said:


> Dear Sophie,
> 
> I'm not sure why my post was skipped but I would really much appreciate you helping me to look at this Celine mini belt bag in Light Taupe that I purchased from my friend. She says I can get a refund this week if I am not pleased with it so I just want to seek your professional opinion regarding its authenticity.
> 
> Item: Celine belt bag
> Colour: Light Taupe
> 
> Thank you so much! Please let me know if you require any more photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259063
> View attachment 4259064
> View attachment 4259065
> View attachment 4259066
> View attachment 4259067
> View attachment 4259068
> View attachment 4259069
> View attachment 4259070



Sorry I missed the post. The bag is authentic. The strap has some wear!


----------



## Sophia

es7h3r said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me out again. (I am really trying to buy my first Céline luggage before all the changes.) A friend of a friend is looking to sell the following micro luggage. It would be a private sale, so I don't have a link but here are a few pictures. Could you help me authenticate please? Thank you so much. I really appreciate your time.



This is fake!


----------



## Sophia

ria616 said:


> Hello, please help authenticate this bag. Thank you!!
> Item: Celine Drummed Calfskin Micro Luggage -Black
> Listing Number: Bought in-store
> Seller: TJMaxx
> Link: Bought in-store
> View attachment 3690875 View attachment 3690880 View attachment 3690881 View attachment 3690891 View attachment 3690895 View attachment 3690900 View attachment 3690901 View attachment 3690902 View attachment 3690905 View attachment 3690906



Authentic!


----------



## ria616

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## es7h3r

Sophia said:


> This is fake!


Thank you so much! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## zakeya

Sophia said:


> This bag is a terrible fake. I hope you can get your money back asap.


 thaaaaanks...
I bought this and another Chanel from the same seller and looks like the Chanel was fake too ;(


----------



## Sophia

zakeya said:


> thaaaaanks...
> I bought this and another Chanel from the same seller and looks like the Chanel was fake too ;(



So sorry to hear that! Yeah, it's a really bad fake. You should check in us with before purchase!


----------



## black_moral

Hello! Could someonen kindly help me authenticate this celine tricolour nano luggage? 

Item: Celine tricolour nano luggage
Listing Number: Facebook private group sale
Seller: Aoki Kyo
Link: 
private group so here is a screenshot of the post 



Comments: see above screenshots for details of posting 
. 











Thank you in advance!


----------



## ngjn

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic. Lovely patina on the leather. It has to have a serial number. It is printed in the zipper pocket in the back and incredible hard to get to. Try shining a flashlight on it!



Thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## j@k

Can someone please authenticate this Celine horizontal cabas gusset bag in brown? Thank you!!


----------



## Sophia

j@k said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Celine horizontal cabas gusset bag in brown? Thank you!!



The picture does not show up


----------



## Sophia

black_moral said:


> Hello! Could someonen kindly help me authenticate this celine tricolour nano luggage?
> 
> Item: Celine tricolour nano luggage
> Listing Number: Facebook private group sale
> Seller: Aoki Kyo
> Link:
> private group so here is a screenshot of the post
> View attachment 4259801
> View attachment 4259802
> 
> Comments: see above screenshots for details of posting
> .
> 
> View attachment 4259786
> View attachment 4259787
> View attachment 4259788
> View attachment 4259789
> View attachment 4259792
> View attachment 4259793
> View attachment 4259794
> View attachment 4259790
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




I'd stay away from this bag.


----------



## j@k

Sophia said:


> The picture does not show up


Oh, no. Thanks!

Here's the right info:
Item: Celine horizontal cabas gusset tote in brown
Listing Number:  6407514
Seller: "L" (Individual seller on Vestiare Collective)
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ne/brown-leather-celine-handbag-6407514.shtml
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

j@k said:


> Oh, no. Thanks!
> 
> Here's the right info:
> Item: Celine horizontal cabas gusset tote in brown
> Listing Number:  6407514
> Seller: "L" (Individual seller on Vestiare Collective)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ne/brown-leather-celine-handbag-6407514.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4260050
> View attachment 4260050
> View attachment 4260051



There are not enough pictures to authenticate the bag. No pictures of the logo. 

However, Vestiaire has a great authentication team.


----------



## black_moral

Sophia said:


> I'd stay away from this bag.



I thought it was curious that the inside tab with Celine Made in Italy was embossed and not heat stamped in gold, so I suspected this posting was too good to be true....What makes you say stay away?


----------



## jchen815

Item: Celine nano in Kohl 
Listing Number: 153239319979
Seller: sheuk32 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153239319979
Comments: would appreciate your opinion. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Yanti17

Dear authenticator
Please help to indicate this bag
Really appreciate your help and kindness

Here's the right info
Listing Number: 
Seller: 
* dstarr82*

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273572705714
Comments:
She said there is no leather tab


----------



## Sophia

black_moral said:


> I thought it was curious that the inside tab with Celine Made in Italy was embossed and not heat stamped in gold, so I suspected this posting was too good to be true....What makes you say stay away?



An embossed stamp inside does not mean the bag is counterfeit. The texture of the smooth calfskin looks pretty off to me.


----------



## Sophia

Yanti17 said:


> Dear authenticator
> Please help to indicate this bag
> Really appreciate your help and kindness
> 
> Here's the right info
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> * dstarr82*
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273572705714
> Comments:
> She said there is no leather tab



Authentic


----------



## Redheels

Hello,

Would you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom tote:

Item: Celine Phantom Tote
Listing number: CEL77103
Seller: The realreal 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...eline-medium-luggage-phantom-tote-NqFuzLHB8dM

Most grateful for your opinion on this bags authenticity. It has leather lining not suede like all the phantoms I’ve seen.


----------



## Yanti17

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thx for your answer, since the seller accept my offer, i will buy the bag.


----------



## ringop

Hi Sophia,

Would you please authenticate this Celine Classic box? The seller is willing to send out more pictures upon request but I haven't asked. Please let me know if you need more photos for authentication:
Item: Celine Medium Classic Box
Listing number: n/a
Seller: yanlu1991 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...=item3fa980c3a4:g:qDgAAOSwTWZbgfE-:rk:52:pf:0

Also I'm wondering if this the color of this bag is the Amazone (green)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sophia

Redheels said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate this Celine Phantom tote:
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Tote
> Listing number: CEL77103
> Seller: The realreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...eline-medium-luggage-phantom-tote-NqFuzLHB8dM
> 
> Most grateful for your opinion on this bags authenticity. It has leather lining not suede like all the phantoms I’ve seen.



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ringop said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Celine Classic box? The seller is willing to send out more pictures upon request but I haven't asked. Please let me know if you need more photos for authentication:
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: yanlu1991
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...=item3fa980c3a4:g:qDgAAOSwTWZbgfE-:rk:52:pf:0
> 
> Also I'm wondering if this the color of this bag is the Amazone (green)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Pretty sure this is authentic!


----------



## Selinaa

Hi Sophia,

Would you please take look at this Celine Nano luggage, pebble leather, gray. I got it from ebay seller. The seller said this is from the 2018 collection, which doesn't have the made in tag. And also on the tag where the made in usually is stamp, where on this one is just has embossed stamp on it, CELINE. Please help, thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Selinaa said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you please take look at this Celine Nano luggage, pebble leather, gray. I got it from ebay seller. The seller said this is from the 2018 collection, which doesn't have the made in tag. And also on the tag where the made in usually is stamp, where on this one is just has embossed stamp on it, CELINE. Please help, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261482
> View attachment 4261483
> View attachment 4261484
> View attachment 4261486
> View attachment 4261487
> View attachment 4261489
> View attachment 4261490



Do you have a link to the original listing?


----------



## hikarupanda

Item: Authentic Celine brown leather crossbody bag

Listing Number: #658094807

Seller: YesIamVintage

Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/658094807/authentic-celine-brown-leather-crossbody


----------



## Chevonnews

Hi Sophia,

Could you please authenticate this?

Item: Celine Grey Cabas Phantom Tote
Listing Number: Item number 158727
Seller: Member265339
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/158727/celine-grey-cabas-phantom-tote

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sophia

Chevonnews said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Celine Grey Cabas Phantom Tote
> Listing Number: Item number 158727
> Seller: Member265339
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/158727/celine-grey-cabas-phantom-tote
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Authentic!


----------



## Selinaa

Sophia said:


> Do you have a link to the original listing?



This is the  original listing on eBay. Thank you for getting back.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...KpW8y7brd4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Eedh

Hi,

Could you please help to authenticate this celine bag? Thank you

Item: Celine Trapeze small
Listing Number: NA
Seller: maggie2123
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/184213793
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

Selinaa said:


> This is the  original listing on eBay. Thank you for getting back.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-Gray-pebbled-leather-silver-hardware-mini-bag-/173646985155?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zGIfx4Sia1l%2FSlg7bKpW8y7brd4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



I'm pretty sure this bag is fake. You said the seller says the bag is from 2018 - except the serial number on the bag states that the bag is from 2016 collection. Also, I'm pretty sure all the Luggage lines have the 'made in' stamp inside the bag.


----------



## Sophia

Eedh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this celine bag? Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze small
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: maggie2123
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/184213793
> Comments:


Authentic!


----------



## Selinaa

Sophia said:


> I'm pretty sure this bag is fake. You said the seller says the bag is from 2018 - except the serial number on the bag states that the bag is from 2016 collection. Also, I'm pretty sure all the Luggage lines have the 'made in' stamp inside the bag.



Thank you so much for helping! I'll shipped the bag right back to them!


----------



## Eedh

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you Sophia


----------



## punam4u

Hello there, 
Can you please help authenticate the following Celine bag? Thanks.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-nano-luggage-red-296116

Thank you again


----------



## Sophia

punam4u said:


> Hello there,
> Can you please help authenticate the following Celine bag? Thanks.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-nano-luggage-red-296116
> 
> Thank you again



Authentic.


----------



## ringop

Sophia said:


> Pretty sure this is authentic!


Thank you for your time!


----------



## jo0n284

Hi ladies! 
I would greatly appreciated if you could kindly authenticate this Celine Luggage Nano for me.
This was purchased from an auction on Yahoo Japan. So everything will be written in Japanese...I hope that won't interfere with your work.

Item:
*CELINE セリーヌ ラゲージ ナノドラムドショルダー ブラック C02*
*(CELINE Luggage Nano Drum Black)*

Listing Number: p646348137
Seller: purplepinesp
Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p646348137
Comments: I've already purchased the bag from this Japanese seller. Unfortunately they only uploaded a couple of pictures on their listing. And I was stupid enough to just buy it based on those pictures. I received the bag today and I'm kind of having doubts of its authenticity based on what I can see from the bag. So I would really appreciated if you guys could give me a second opinion.

Thank you!

Pictures below are taken by me.


----------



## Sophia

jo0n284 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I would greatly appreciated if you could kindly authenticate this Celine Luggage Nano for me.
> This was purchased from an auction on Yahoo Japan. So everything will be written in Japanese...I hope that won't interfere with your work.
> 
> Item:
> *CELINE セリーヌ ラゲージ ナノドラムドショルダー ブラック C02*
> *(CELINE Luggage Nano Drum Black)*
> 
> Listing Number: p646348137
> Seller: purplepinesp
> Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p646348137
> Comments: I've already purchased the bag from this Japanese seller. Unfortunately they only uploaded a couple of pictures on their listing. And I was stupid enough to just buy it based on those pictures. I received the bag today and I'm kind of having doubts of its authenticity based on what I can see from the bag. So I would really appreciated if you guys could give me a second opinion.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Pictures below are taken by me.
> View attachment 4263610
> View attachment 4263605
> View attachment 4263612
> View attachment 4263613
> View attachment 4263614
> View attachment 4263615
> View attachment 4263616
> View attachment 4263604
> View attachment 4263605
> View attachment 4263604
> View attachment 4263605



This bag is fake!


----------



## punam4u

Sophia said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Selinaa

Hi Sophia,
Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? Thanks.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Listing Number: 
Seller: (ebay) eliz7721
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-TOTE-IN-SOURIS/132867951341


----------



## Sophia

Selinaa said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? Thanks.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:
> Seller: (ebay) eliz7721
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-TOTE-IN-SOURIS/132867951341



I believe this bag to be fake also. Souris only ever comes in silver hardware


----------



## Selinaa

Sophia said:


> I believe this bag to be fake also. Souris only ever comes in silver hardware


Thats what i was thinking also, all the souris that've seen is all sliver hardware . Thank you so much!


----------



## ria616

Hello Everyone, I would very much appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this handbag. Thank you for your time!

Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: TJMaxx
Link: N/A
Comments: I do not know much about the belt bag so I'm not sure if there are any red flags or points of concern that I should be looking for.


----------



## ria616

More pictures...


----------



## Sophia

ria616 said:


> More pictures...



Authentic


----------



## ria616

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## sariyuli

Hi Sophia, I'm new to this forum
Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? i buy it preloved and the seller said it was authentic.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage
serial number : S-UP-1101
seller : https://id.carousell.com/p/200823850
Thanks.


----------



## Sophia

sariyuli said:


> Hi Sophia, I'm new to this forum
> Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? i buy it preloved and the seller said it was authentic.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> serial number : S-UP-1101
> seller : https://id.carousell.com/p/200823850
> Thanks.



The seller is lying because this bag is an obvious fake. Stay away!


----------



## sariyuli

Sophia said:


> The seller is lying because this bag is an obvious fake. Stay away!


Thank you sophia  for your quick response.
you're Much help and  i will contact the seller for refund my money


----------



## zakeya

can you Kindly help me authenticate this Celine 
I really appreciate it 
Item: celine nano 
Listing Number: none
Seller: pawpaw on mercari
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m82278304956/
Comments: thank you so much in advance


----------



## chelloyou

Please help! 
Item:  *CELINE Box Calfskin Small Classic Box Flap Black*
Listing Number: 267671
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-267671
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

chelloyou said:


> Please help!
> Item:  *CELINE Box Calfskin Small Classic Box Flap Black*
> Listing Number: 267671
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-267671
> Comments:



Authentic, but keep in mind that this bag is a bit beat up. It's from 2011.


----------



## Sophia

zakeya said:


> can you Kindly help me authenticate this Celine
> I really appreciate it
> Item: celine nano
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: pawpaw on mercari
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m82278304956/
> Comments: thank you so much in advance


A terrible fake.


----------



## chelloyou

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but keep in mind that this bag is a bit beat up. It's from 2011.



Thank you so much! Yeah after thinking about it, I might wait for one in better condition...


----------



## zakeya

Sophia said:


> A terrible fake.


thank you soooo much, you are the Celine queen. I just keep on buying those terrible fakes  totally clueless when it comes to Celine ..and I thought I was getting a good deal ;(


----------



## Sophia

zakeya said:


> thank you soooo much, you are the Celine queen. I just keep on buying those terrible fakes  totally clueless when it comes to Celine ..and I thought I was getting a good deal ;(



You can check in with me the next time before you purchase!


----------



## isun83

Item: Celine Medium black box bag 
Listing number: 362498148847
Seller: bwimpstores
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362498148847

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

isun83 said:


> Item: Celine Medium black box bag
> Listing number: 362498148847
> Seller: bwimpstores
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362498148847
> 
> Thank you!


Fake!


----------



## Hellomikki

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: instagram @thebagarista
Link: N/A
Comments:Hello! I’m new here and would appreciate help to authenticate this “reconditioned” bag i bought. I’ve been a longtime reader of pb and just a lurker of the forums.. until now. The seller forgot to include the tags (i’m still waiting for a reply if it’s supposedly still with her) so now i’m suddenly unsure if this is the real thing. Hoping to get help.


----------



## Hellomikki

Hellomikki said:


> Hello! I’m new here and would appreciate help to authenticate this “reconditioned” bag i bought. I’ve been a longtime reader of pb and just a lurker of the forums.. until now. The seller forgot to include the tags (i’m still waiting for a reply if it’s supposedly still with her) so now i’m suddenly unsure if this is the real thing. Hoping to get help.


Everything seems to checkout based on what ive googled except for the serial number. It’s supposed to be on the tag flap?


----------



## isun83

Item: pre owned celine nano dune luggage shoulder bag 
Listing Number: 392183905159
Seller: emakal85
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392183905159
Comments: thank you so much!!


----------



## Sophia

isun83 said:


> Item: pre owned celine nano dune luggage shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 392183905159
> Seller: emakal85
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392183905159
> Comments: thank you so much!!



Fake


----------



## Shalu18

Heya, would you be able to see if this is an authentic piece please. Bidding is running out soon. 

 Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage blue 
eBay item number:401646861161
Seller: pevul_4


https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...h=item5d8404bb69:g:7tYAAOSwQXlb~2q2:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Sophia

Shalu18 said:


> Heya, would you be able to see if this is an authentic piece please. Bidding is running out soon.
> 
> Item: CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage blue
> eBay item number:401646861161
> Seller: pevul_4
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...h=item5d8404bb69:g:7tYAAOSwQXlb~2q2:rk:1:pf:0



Looks off to me.


----------



## Shalu18

Sophia said:


> Looks off to me.



Thank you 
I wont go ahead with it


----------



## ringop

Sophia said:


> Pretty sure this is authentic!


Thanks Sophia. Unfortunately this one got sold to someone else. Appreciate your help!


----------



## sundayrest

Hello, 

I was hoping you'd be able to authenticate these bags, please:

Celine Mini Luggage in Black Drummed leather with silver hardware:

1. https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-6510798.shtml

(seller claims June 2012 purchase, no tags/dustbag)

2. https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-5356103.shtml

(comes with dustbag)

Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## ringop

Hi Sophia,

Would you please authenticate this Celine Classic box? Please let me know if you need more photos for authentication:
Item: Celine Medium Classic Box
Listing number: n/a
Seller: mobix04
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-bag-classic-medium-size-in-green-box-calfskin-/253989841104

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sophia

giraffe976 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping you'd be able to authenticate these bags, please:
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage in Black Drummed leather with silver hardware:
> 
> 1. https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-6510798.shtml
> 
> (seller claims June 2012 purchase, no tags/dustbag)
> 
> 2. https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-5356103.shtml
> 
> (comes with dustbag)
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!



These bags are authentic. Also, Vestiaire has a great authentication team.


----------



## Sophia

ringop said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Celine Classic box? Please let me know if you need more photos for authentication:
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: mobix04
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-bag-classic-medium-size-in-green-box-calfskin-/253989841104
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Classics are always harder to authenticate because of the SUPER fakes. Can you ask for pictures of the identification cards and the serial number? Thank you!


----------



## sundayrest

Sophia said:


> These bags are authentic. Also, Vestiaire has a great authentication team.



Hi Sophia,

Thanks for doing this so quickly. Had googled a few bad accounts of the authentication on Vestiaire, but will give it a go!

Thanks again


----------



## Sophia

giraffe976 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thanks for doing this so quickly. Had googled a few bad accounts of the authentication on Vestiaire, but will give it a go!
> 
> Thanks again



No problem, anytime! 

I've always had great experiences with Vestiaire. There are some super SUPER fakes out there and I think it's completely understandable if there are a few misses when it comes to authentication - the majority of the bags that companies like Vestiaire and Fashionphile are all authenticates successfully. Keep in mind that whenever you buy on the second hand market - there's always a bit of chance involved regardless of the platform or the seller!


----------



## Selinaa

Hi Sophia,
Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? Thanks.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Listing Number: 
Seller: 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage/323580791264?hash=item4b56eb09e0:g:OQkAAOSwnG1cBTfT


----------



## aniturix

Hello, everyone! I found this pretended vintage Celine bag in a Spanish second hand web (I think it's from the 70s or so), that is called Wallapop at a very good price, but I cannot tell whether it's fake or not and I hope somebody here could help me! Thanks in advance.

Item: Bolso cuero negro "Celine Paris"
Link: https://es.wallapop.com/item/celine-black-leather-purse-175466127


----------



## Sophia

Selinaa said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can you please help authenticate this Celine bag? Thanks.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage/323580791264?hash=item4b56eb09e0:g:OQkAAOSwnG1cBTfT



Fake. Word of advice - no where in this listing does it state the bag as authentic.


----------



## daisy.b55

hi - please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: *Celine Micro Dune Luggage Tote Handbag*
Listing Number: eBay item number: 392183905159
Seller: *emakal85*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-...h=item5b4ffb7b87:g:iTkAAOSwip5cAd1v:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## Sophia

daisy.b55 said:


> hi - please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: *Celine Micro Dune Luggage Tote Handbag*
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 392183905159
> Seller: *emakal85*
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-...h=item5b4ffb7b87:g:iTkAAOSwip5cAd1v:rk:2:pf:0



Need to see a clear picture of the front logo.


----------



## Mira32911

Hi,
So glad I found this thread. Can someone tell me if these are real or fake:
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-307978

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...Brown-Box-Bag/202280804795#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Mira32911

More pics on the eBay Celine box.


----------



## aniturix

aniturix said:


> Hello, everyone! I found this pretended vintage Celine bag in a Spanish second hand web (I think it's from the 70s or so), that is called Wallapop at a very good price, but I cannot tell whether it's fake or not and I hope somebody here could help me! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Bolso cuero negro "Celine Paris"
> Link: https://es.wallapop.com/item/celine-black-leather-purse-175466127



Hello, again! I'm posting some pictures hoping that someone can give me an answer! I've done some research on my own, but still haven't figured out anything about its authenticity. Experts, please help me!


----------



## kn2002uk2018

hello all,

my first post so apologies if im missing something..

please can you authenticate the following bag:

Item: Neuwertig!Original Celine Luggage Bag Tote Handtasche Shopper Grau smooth calf
Listing Number: 192745298054
Seller: paulocat2000
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neuwerti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649

Comments: I offered a buy it now price and she has accepted but when I went on my PC the bag leather looks slightly different so I havent made payment yet and wanted to check it out first.  if the link doesn't work its because the listing has ended as we agreed the sale.  thanks for all your help in advance.  Photos below in case it doesn't work:


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> More pics on the eBay Celine box.



This is an obvious fake.


----------



## Sophia

kn2002uk2018 said:


> hello all,
> 
> my first post so apologies if im missing something..
> 
> please can you authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item: Neuwertig!Original Celine Luggage Bag Tote Handtasche Shopper Grau smooth calf
> Listing Number: 192745298054
> Seller: paulocat2000
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neuwertig-Original-Celine-Luggage-Bag-Tote-Handtasche-Shopper-Grau-smooth-calf/192745298054?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> 
> Comments: I offered a buy it now price and she has accepted but when I went on my PC the bag leather looks slightly different so I havent made payment yet and wanted to check it out first.  if the link doesn't work its because the listing has ended as we agreed the sale.  thanks for all your help in advance.  Photos below in case it doesn't work:
> 
> View attachment 4270812
> View attachment 4270813
> View attachment 4270814
> View attachment 4270815
> View attachment 4270812
> View attachment 4270812
> View attachment 4270813
> View attachment 4270814
> View attachment 4270815
> View attachment 4270816
> View attachment 4270817
> View attachment 4270812
> View attachment 4270813
> View attachment 4270814
> View attachment 4270815
> View attachment 4270816
> View attachment 4270817
> View attachment 4270817
> View attachment 4270818
> View attachment 4270819
> View attachment 4270820
> View attachment 4270821



This is an obvious fake.


----------



## Mira32911

Thanks Sophia. Glad I didn’t pay for it yet. What about the fashionphile one?
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-307978


----------



## kn2002uk2018

Sophia said:


> This is an obvious fake.


thank you for the speedy response


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Thanks Sophia. Glad I didn’t pay for it yet. What about the fashionphile one?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-307978


This bag is authentic. Fashionphile is fairly skilled at Céline authentication.


----------



## Mira32911

Thanks so much!!


----------



## es7h3r

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience with Celine bags on Ruelala? I am wondering if the following bag is authentic. I know they say that it is, but I just want to be sure. Unfortunately, they only provide 3 pictures.

Item: CELINE Cabas Small Leather Tote
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Ruelala
Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...i=200182a4-bbc5-4130-883d-728d48878a88&pos=26
Comments: Ruelala says their products are 100% genuine, but I have seen posts from others saying they received fake bags.

Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## sminmin99

Hi!
Would highly appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this Celine bag I purchased from an individual.
Item: Celine classic medium dark green
Listing number : NA
Seller: individual
Links: NA
Comments: I asked a buyer who I’m not familiar with to buy it from Moscow boutique and send it to me because I can’t find this color  anywhere else now, it was purchased last month, would feel safer to have it authenticated, thanks!


----------



## sminmin99

sminmin99 said:


> Hi!
> Would highly appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this Celine bag I purchased from an individual.
> Item: Celine classic medium dark green
> Listing number : NA
> Seller: individual
> Links: NA
> Comments: I asked a buyer who I’m not familiar with to buy it from Moscow boutique and send it to me because I can’t find this color  anywhere else now, it was purchased last month, would feel safer to have it authenticated, thanks!



Some extra photos of the Celine classic box dark green
Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

sminmin99 said:


> Hi!
> Would highly appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this Celine bag I purchased from an individual.
> Item: Celine classic medium dark green
> Listing number : NA
> Seller: individual
> Links: NA
> Comments: I asked a buyer who I’m not familiar with to buy it from Moscow boutique and send it to me because I can’t find this color  anywhere else now, it was purchased last month, would feel safer to have it authenticated, thanks!



This bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

es7h3r said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Celine bags on Ruelala? I am wondering if the following bag is authentic. I know they say that it is, but I just want to be sure. Unfortunately, they only provide 3 pictures.
> 
> Item: CELINE Cabas Small Leather Tote
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Ruelala
> Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...i=200182a4-bbc5-4130-883d-728d48878a88&pos=26
> Comments: Ruelala says their products are 100% genuine, but I have seen posts from others saying they received fake bags.
> 
> Thank you for your help and time.
> 
> View attachment 4272493
> View attachment 4272494
> View attachment 4272496



Authentic


----------



## es7h3r

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks, Sophia!! I really appreciate your time.


----------



## ringop

Sophia said:


> Classics are always harder to authenticate because of the SUPER fakes. Can you ask for pictures of the identification cards and the serial number? Thank you!


Thanks Sophia! I asked for more pictures but it was sold.


----------



## ringop

Hi Sophia,

I had little luck with the green classic boxes, here is another one I found, thanks so much for taking the time to authenticate them:
Item: CELINE medium classic box
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: jo_8626
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...h=item48b9d3e462:g:WMwAAOSwmXpcBu9m:rk:6:pf:0
Comment: This listing has more detailed photos taken, I asked for photos of serial number and will post if she gets back in time.


----------



## Sophia

ringop said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I had little luck with the green classic boxes, here is another one I found, thanks so much for taking the time to authenticate them:
> Item: CELINE medium classic box
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: jo_8626
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...h=item48b9d3e462:g:WMwAAOSwmXpcBu9m:rk:6:pf:0
> Comment: This listing has more detailed photos taken, I asked for photos of serial number and will post if she gets back in time.


This bag is fake!


----------



## sminmin99

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic!


Thank you so much! Hurray! Finally get my dream bag!


----------



## Sophia

sminmin99 said:


> Thank you so much! Hurray! Finally get my dream bag!



Enjoy dear!


----------



## Dashali

Good morning! Could anybody help me to make sure that this authentic one? Thank you very much


----------



## Dashali

Good morning! Could anybody help me to make sure that this authentic one? Thank you very much.


----------



## zazzle415

Hi Sophia. Can you please help me authenticate these items? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine classic medium box in red
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Najia
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6639599.shtml
Comments: dustbag included. Seller mentioned in her notes:  "lost the authenticity card, but guaranteed authentic, see stamping photo ."

Item: Celine classic medium box in burgundy
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Cecilia
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6624384.shtml
Comments: sold with dustbag


----------



## Reallobster

Hi
Can you guys please help me authenticate this bag. I just got it, it looks pretty real to me but still need help from others. I will provide more pictures or information if needed. Thank you so much


----------



## ShaneF

Could someone kindly take a look at this one? Thank you so much!

Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Medium Brown Box Bag
Listing Number: 202280804795
Seller: r2s_rsquareds
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Brown-Box-Bag/201984515452?hash=item2f07371d7c:g:AgEAAOSwuq9ZZQC9


----------



## celineluver

Hey Everyone! Could you help me authenticate this Celine Classic Box that I bought recently from an individual? Thanks!
Item: Celine Classic Box medium size in grey
Listing number : NA
Seller: ******
Links: NA
Comments: Pics are attached, I’ve bought from this seller before and feel pretty confident it is authentic but always like getting confirmation. Also the serial number within the zippered pocket was too difficult to get a picture of but the serial # was W-CU-4118.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can you help me authenticate this Celine Nano purse,please? 

Item: Celine Nano Black and White purse
Listing: N/A


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello! Can you help me authenticate this Celine Nano purse,please?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Black and White purse
> Listing: N/A


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

celineluver said:


> Hey Everyone! Could you help me authenticate this Celine Classic Box that I bought recently from an individual? Thanks!
> Item: Celine Classic Box medium size in grey
> Listing number : NA
> Seller: ******
> Links: NA
> Comments: Pics are attached, I’ve bought from this seller before and feel pretty confident it is authentic but always like getting confirmation. Also the serial number within the zippered pocket was too difficult to get a picture of but the serial # was W-CU-4118.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ShaneF said:


> Could someone kindly take a look at this one? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Medium Brown Box Bag
> Listing Number: 202280804795
> Seller: r2s_rsquareds
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Brown-Box-Bag/201984515452?hash=item2f07371d7c:g:AgEAAOSwuq9ZZQC9



I'm almost certain this bag is fake.


----------



## Sophia

zazzle415 said:


> Hi Sophia. Can you please help me authenticate these items? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine classic medium box in red
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Najia
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6639599.shtml
> Comments: dustbag included. Seller mentioned in her notes:  "lost the authenticity card, but guaranteed authentic, see stamping photo ."
> 
> Item: Celine classic medium box in burgundy
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Cecilia
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6624384.shtml
> Comments: sold with dustbag



Authentic. I've said this many times now, but you guys should really trust Vestiaire's authentication team when it comes to Céline.


----------



## Sophia

Reallobster said:


> Hi
> Can you guys please help me authenticate this bag. I just got it, it looks pretty real to me but still need help from others. I will provide more pictures or information if needed. Thank you so much


I need to see a clear picture of the serial code and the made in Italy stamp.


----------



## zazzle415

Sophia said:


> Authentic. I've said this many times now, but you guys should really trust Vestiaire's authentication team when it comes to Céline.



Thanks Sophia!!


----------



## hazcht

Celine Trio in Large
Listing number: 163415121376
Seller: mimiiu 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/163415121376


I was hoping the listing was new until after the seller didn’t get back to me when I was asking for the item code on the inner tag.. dust bag looks good but the font on the front is a bit tricky to tell.. pls let me know if this is authentic, TIA!


----------



## kweenovharts

Hello! I need some help authenticating this bag. It's a cloth so I'm not sure what to look for in terms of details etc. 
Thank you in advance! 

Item: *Celine MADE IN tote bag*
Listing Number: eBay item number: 173683588867
Seller: fashun_fashun
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cel...h=item2870593f03:g:SDAAAOSwwS5cDV8e:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## alliecyy

Hi Sophia. Can you please help me authenticate this small celine box bag?

Item: Celine mini box/classic in TAUPE
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: drizzle1518

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-mini-boxclassic-in-TAUPE-5c047515c9bf50644fb740c1
Comments: a brand new celine classic in beautiful color taupe. Bought it in Amsterdam, have dust bag and the celine card but no receipt. I have another one in medium so I want to sell this one.

Thanks in advance! I've learned so much from here 
Xx.


----------



## crazy4couture

Hello! Could somebody please authenticate my Celine nano luggage in dune? This was purchased through someone in person so I do not have a link to a post. Here are the photos, including the receipt. Please let me know if you need anymore!

Item: Celine nano luggage in Dune
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A


----------



## crazy4couture

More Photos - thanks in advance! If it is not authentic, could you provide some explanations so I can tell the seller and dispute the purchase? Thanks!


----------



## zakeya

hello dear
can you Kindly help me with this? 

Item: RARE Authentic Celine Embossed Matte Black Crocodile Phantom Purse FREESHIPPING
Listing Number: 173679388186
Seller: refinedxcd
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authe...388186?hash=item287019261a:g:UaMAAOSwZltb~Luj
Comments: appreciate it in advance


----------



## Dashali

Hello Sophia! Can you help me to authenticate this bag? I already post it, but couldn’t find your answer.thank you very much


----------



## umademesmyle2

Hi Sophia! Thanks so much for volunteering your time to authenticate bags for us! Could you please take a look at this bag and let me know if it's authentic?

Item: Celine Calfskin Classic Box Medium in Camel
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: themdlvg
Link: N/A, photos below


----------



## alliecyy

alliecyy said:


> Hi Sophia. Can you please help me authenticate this small celine box bag?
> 
> Item: Celine mini box/classic in TAUPE
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: drizzle1518
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-mini-boxclassic-in-TAUPE-5c047515c9bf50644fb740c1
> Comments: a brand new celine classic in beautiful color taupe. Bought it in Amsterdam, have dust bag and the celine card but no receipt. I have another one in medium so I want to sell this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance! I've learned so much from here
> Xx.




Oh I just stubbled on this subreddit for people reviewing their fake purchases...and looks awfully close to the one I'm interested in? lmk if you want the link, or google [QC] Celine Small Box In Souris Liege from Heidi - Marble Group Buy


----------



## harte

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Celine micro luggage? Thank you so much!
Item: Celline micro luggage in black smooth leather (2015)
Listing Number: 305207
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-305207
Comments: There is no photo of the serial number or zipper head marking (but there is a photo of the zipper). Is it possible that this item just does not have the serial number?


----------



## harte

If you have time, could you please also authenticate this Celine nano luggage? Thank you, I really appreciate it!
Item: Celline nano luggage in black drummed calfskin leather
Listing Number: 308303
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-308303
Comments: There is also no photo of the serial number or zipper head marking.


----------



## magzbz

Hello,
May I ask for your help in authenticating this Céline All Soft tote? 
Thank you in advance for sharing your expertise!

*Item*: Céline Calfskin/Suede Soft Black Calfskin Leather Suede Shoulder Bag
*Listing* *Number*: Item #: 24258652
Seller: Listed by:  Elizabeth S.
*Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-ca...calfskin-leather-suede-shoulder-bag/24258652/
*Comments*: Private seller on tradesy. Bag is supposed to be new with tags.


----------



## Theycallmehell

Hi Sophia. Can you please help me authenticate this small celine sangle ?

Item: Celine Small Seah Sangle in black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: happyshoppingland

Link: http://hk.carousell.com/p/199339591

Comments: said that bought from Italy in 2016 and the receipt is lost. It comes with just a dust bag and the certificate card. 

Xx.


----------



## Reallobster

Sophia said:


> I need to see a clear picture of the serial code and the made in Italy stamp.


Hi Sophia 
The code is W-CU-2187
I don’t know if I’ve made a right decision or not because I was so worried so I brought my bag to the Celine store and they said they’ll send it to the repair team to see whether it’s real or not. This is the picture that I have in my phone I didn’t take the pic of the made in Italy stamp.

Thank you


----------



## Sophia

opps.


----------



## Sophia

Theycallmehell said:


> Hi Sophia. Can you please help me authenticate this small celine sangle ?
> 
> Item: Celine Small Seah Sangle in black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: happyshoppingland
> 
> Link: http://hk.carousell.com/p/199339591
> 
> Comments: said that bought from Italy in 2016 and the receipt is lost. It comes with just a dust bag and the certificate card.
> 
> Xx.



An obvious fake.


----------



## Sophia

Reallobster said:


> Hi Sophia
> The code is W-CU-2187
> I don’t know if I’ve made a right decision or not because I was so worried so I brought my bag to the Celine store and they said they’ll send it to the repair team to see whether it’s real or not. This is the picture that I have in my phone I didn’t take the pic of the made in Italy stamp.
> 
> Thank you



Hey! I'd just wait to hear back from Céline. I can't do much with the pictures provided.


----------



## Theycallmehell

Sophia said:


> An obvious fake.


Oh my god! I do think the “C” on the celine is so fake too! Thanks again Sophia! Love u!


----------



## Sophia

harte said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Celine micro luggage? Thank you so much!
> Item: Celline micro luggage in black smooth leather (2015)
> Listing Number: 305207
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-micro-luggage-black-305207
> Comments: There is no photo of the serial number or zipper head marking (but there is a photo of the zipper). Is it possible that this item just does not have the serial number?



Fashionphile is reputable. They just didn't include a picture of the serial number. Did you read the description of the bag carefully - they list the serial number.


----------



## Sophia

harte said:


> If you have time, could you please also authenticate this Celine nano luggage? Thank you, I really appreciate it!
> Item: Celline nano luggage in black drummed calfskin leather
> Listing Number: 308303
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-308303
> Comments: There is also no photo of the serial number or zipper head marking.



Read what I wrote about your previous post.


----------



## Sophia

magzbz said:


> Hello,
> May I ask for your help in authenticating this Céline All Soft tote?
> Thank you in advance for sharing your expertise!
> 
> *Item*: Céline Calfskin/Suede Soft Black Calfskin Leather Suede Shoulder Bag
> *Listing* *Number*: Item #: 24258652
> Seller: Listed by:  Elizabeth S.
> *Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-ca...calfskin-leather-suede-shoulder-bag/24258652/
> *Comments*: Private seller on tradesy. Bag is supposed to be new with tags.



I need a clear picture of the logo to authenticate.


----------



## Sophia

hazcht said:


> Celine Trio in Large
> Listing number: 163415121376
> Seller: mimiiu
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/163415121376
> 
> 
> I was hoping the listing was new until after the seller didn’t get back to me when I was asking for the item code on the inner tag.. dust bag looks good but the font on the front is a bit tricky to tell.. pls let me know if this is authentic, TIA!



This is a terrible fake.


----------



## Sophia

kweenovharts said:


> Hello! I need some help authenticating this bag. It's a cloth so I'm not sure what to look for in terms of details etc.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: *Celine MADE IN tote bag*
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 173683588867
> Seller: fashun_fashun
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cel...h=item2870593f03:g:SDAAAOSwwS5cDV8e:rk:1:pf:0



This is when you look at the hardware. It's fake. Also - no where in the listing does the seller state that the bag is authentic. Dead giveaway right there.


----------



## Sophia

crazy4couture said:


> More Photos - thanks in advance! If it is not authentic, could you provide some explanations so I can tell the seller and dispute the purchase? Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## Sophia

alliecyy said:


> Oh I just stubbled on this subreddit for people reviewing their fake purchases...and looks awfully close to the one I'm interested in? lmk if you want the link, or google [QC] Celine Small Box In Souris Liege from Heidi - Marble Group Buy


Fake.


----------



## Sophia

Dashali said:


> Hello Sophia! Can you help me to authenticate this bag? I already post it, but couldn’t find your answer.thank you very much


Authentic.


----------



## Sophia

umademesmyle2 said:


> Hi Sophia! Thanks so much for volunteering your time to authenticate bags for us! Could you please take a look at this bag and let me know if it's authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Calfskin Classic Box Medium in Camel
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: themdlvg
> Link: N/A, photos below


Do you have a link to the original listing?


----------



## magzbz

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the logo to authenticate.


Hi Sophia, I attach the photos, including one of the logo.
Thank you very much, M


----------



## Sophia

magzbz said:


> Hi Sophia, I attach the photos, including one of the logo.
> Thank you very much, M
> View attachment 4276868
> View attachment 4276869
> View attachment 4276869
> View attachment 4276871
> View attachment 4276872


Authentic!


----------



## alliecyy

Sophia said:


> Fake.



thanks so much!


----------



## zakeya

hello dear Sophia
can you Kindly help me with this? 

Item: RARE Authentic Celine Embossed Matte Black Crocodile Phantom Purse FREESHIPPING
Listing Number: 173679388186
Seller: refinedxcd
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authentic-Celine-Embossed-Matte-Black-Crocodile-Phantom-Purse-FREESHIPPING/173679388186?hash=item287019261a:g:UaMAAOSwZltb~Luj
Comments: appreciate it in advance


----------



## crazy4couture

Sophia said:


> Authentic.


Thanks for your help Sophia! I’ve been comparing the heat stamp to my other Celine’s (purchased brand new) and the R in Paris on this bag looks a little different. The leg on the R is farther away. Am I just being paranoid or what do you think? Thanks again!


----------



## hazcht

Sophia said:


> This is a terrible fake.



Thanks Sophia!


----------



## magzbz

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Omg omg omg omg omg omg - thank you!
#mywallethatesme


----------



## jeansss

Hi, please help me to authenticate this Classic box.

Item: *Authentic Celine classic box*
Listing Number: 6770322615
Seller: A seller on Craigslist
Link: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/clo/d/authentic-celine-classic-box/6770322615.html
Comments: I love the Classic Box so much! It will be great if it is authentic. I hope the pictures are sufficient to be authenticated. I tried to contact the seller but I did not get any response yet. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ringop

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake!


Thanks Sophia! Glad I posted it here to check.


----------



## umademesmyle2

Sophia said:


> Do you have a link to the original listing?



Hi Sophia! Here it is! https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Camel-Calfskin-Classic-Medium-Box-Bag-5c08449703087c124dc31544


----------



## Sophia

crazy4couture said:


> Thanks for your help Sophia! I’ve been comparing the heat stamp to my other Celine’s (purchased brand new) and the R in Paris on this bag looks a little different. The leg on the R is farther away. Am I just being paranoid or what do you think? Thanks again!



The bag is authentic. It was stamped on Drummed Calfskin so the texture of the leather can alter the letters just very slightly.


----------



## Sophia

umademesmyle2 said:


> Hi Sophia! Here it is! https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Camel-Calfskin-Classic-Medium-Box-Bag-5c08449703087c124dc31544


I’d stay away from this bag


----------



## Sophia

jeansss said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this Classic box.
> 
> Item: *Authentic Celine classic box*
> Listing Number: 6770322615
> Seller: A seller on Craigslist
> Link: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/clo/d/authentic-celine-classic-box/6770322615.html
> Comments: I love the Classic Box so much! It will be great if it is authentic. I hope the pictures are sufficient to be authenticated. I tried to contact the seller but I did not get any response yet. Thanks a lot!



I strongly advise you not to make a cash only purchase from Craigslist. 

Pictures listed aren’t actual pictures of the bag.


----------



## Sophia

zakeya said:


> hello dear Sophia
> can you Kindly help me with this?
> 
> Item: RARE Authentic Celine Embossed Matte Black Crocodile Phantom Purse FREESHIPPING
> Listing Number: 173679388186
> Seller: refinedxcd
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authentic-Celine-Embossed-Matte-Black-Crocodile-Phantom-Purse-FREESHIPPING/173679388186?hash=item287019261a:g:UaMAAOSwZltb~Luj
> Comments: appreciate it in advance





zakeya said:


> hello dear Sophia
> can you Kindly help me with this?
> 
> Item: RARE Authentic Celine Embossed Matte Black Crocodile Phantom Purse FREESHIPPING
> Listing Number: 173679388186
> Seller: refinedxcd
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authentic-Celine-Embossed-Matte-Black-Crocodile-Phantom-Purse-FREESHIPPING/173679388186?hash=item287019261a:g:UaMAAOSwZltb~Luj
> Comments: appreciate it in advance



Not enough pictures to authenticate


----------



## umademesmyle2

Sophia said:


> I’d stay away from this bag



Thanks so much for your opinion!


----------



## crazy4couture

Sophia said:


> The bag is authentic. It was stamped on Drummed Calfskin so the texture of the leather can alter the letters just very slightly.


Thanks Sophia.

Would the mods be able to delete all the photos I posted? Thanks!


----------



## Castor

Hello,
I bought this bag from a friend of a colleague’s. No listing. 
Can you please authenticate?
Cabas small. Liege leather?? 
She didn’t have the tag. 
Thank you so much for your time,
Castor


----------



## Ms.parker123

Hi can someone help me with this Celine
Listing: Gorgeous Authentic Red Celine Clasp Bucket Bag Fall 18
Listing Number:113442847362
Seller: lastcalldesigner
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113442847362?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Mochimoch

What tells you that this box bag is a fake? 



isun83 said:


> Item: Celine Medium black box bag
> Listing number: 362498148847
> Seller: bwimpstores
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362498148847
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## jeansss

Sophia said:


> I strongly advise you not to make a cash only purchase from Craigslist.
> 
> Pictures listed aren’t actual pictures of the bag.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mochimoch

Sophia said:


> Fake!



Hi Sophia, 

How can you tell this bag is fake? What signs point to fake? I recently purchased it from this seller and took the bag to the Celine store.  They said it looked and felt real. I googled the sellers name and came across this forum. Can I provide you with more pictures or the serial number? I can still return to seller before 30 days. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## umademesmyle2

Hello Sophia! Could you please take a look at this listing and let me know if it looks authentic to you?

Item: Classic Box Medium (161603) Tan Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 24494465
Seller: CashInMyBag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-161603-tan-leather-shoulder-bag/24494465/


----------



## Flick_scott

Hi
I have purchased this on eBay, I’m yet to pay and want to check if it’s authentic first.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649

Help is much appreciated! Before I pay I can opt out of its fake!


----------



## Flick_scott

Item: 
113301226024

Listing Number:
Seller:http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/alexandrasales?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2754
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authint...&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&redirect=mobile
Comments:
I have put in an offer but am yet to make payment and want to check authenticity


----------



## MustLoveBags25

Hi Sophia

Need your help to authenticate this red luggage nano i just bought.

Name: Celine Luggage Nano
Serial Number: 8sa0191 8mm1111
Bought in an online shop


----------



## MustLoveBags25

MustLoveBags25 said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> Need your help to authenticate this red luggage nano i just bought.
> 
> Name: Celine Luggage Nano
> Serial Number: 8sa0191 8mm1111
> Bought in an online shop


----------



## MustLoveBags25

Additional pictures


----------



## 123lushan

Hello, could you please authenticate this one? Thank you!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254027102413


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi. May I ask for your help. Bought bags from online site carousell for Christmas. A friend of mine told me that they might be fake. Can you help me please? Want to confirm so I can return it. Seller swears it's authentic. They all do.

Item: Celine luggage micro
Listing Number: none
Seller: lizredclosetmanila
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/200790821
Comments: attached are photos I took of the bag.


----------



## fettfleck

Could you please help me authenticate this Céline Belt?

Ebay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/312367343844


----------



## cncm

Hi, I'm new to Celine and would like to know if the following listing is authentic. I'm a little wary as it does not appear Celine produced that color in 2017 (which is what the listing claims)...at least from my research. But I'm no expert, so would really appreciate it if someone could let me know if this is authentic. 

Item: Celine small Trotteur bag in Teal Blue grained leather
Listing Number: 317541
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-small-trotteur-teal-blue-317541
Comments: Comes with dust bag but no authenticity card (not sure if Celine provides one for this bag)

Thank you!


----------



## anderlubise

Hello, could you please authenticate this celine box.
Thank you.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nftwku1as7nlhyo/AAATF3dDO4zRsskjEGYl5Mrpa?dl=0


----------



## Sophia

oceanhymn said:


> Hi. May I ask for your help. Bought bags from online site carousell for Christmas. A friend of mine told me that they might be fake. Can you help me please? Want to confirm so I can return it. Seller swears it's authentic. They all do.
> 
> Item: Celine luggage micro
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: lizredclosetmanila
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/200790821
> Comments: attached are photos I took of the bag.


Fake


----------



## harte

Sophia said:


> Fashionphile is reputable. They just didn't include a picture of the serial number. Did you read the description of the bag carefully - they list the serial number.


Sorry for the late response - thank you, Sophia! I appreciate your time!


----------



## Graciaci0304

Hi can you help me to authenticate these bags? I wanna buy one of these bag from a local trusted online store in my country, yet i havent found any similar bag types in google. Thanks!!


----------



## oceanhymn

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Pammy CA

Hi, could you please authenticate this for me?

eBay Item number: 323499401397
Sellers name: pigblack.shop
Description: Celine | Belt Bag Nano Sunflower
eBay URL : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bel...401397?hash=item4b521120b5:g:P34AAOSwDP1bw3sk

(I know someone posted previously that a Celine bag from this seller was fake but wasn't sure if all of the bags from this seller are...? Thank you in advance!!)


----------



## DoctoCoco

Hi all! I’m v new in the celine market. Could you help authenticate this? Thanks in advance!!

Vestiaire URL: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-trapeze-celine-handbag-6749421.shtml

Item: Celine trapeze medium

Listing number: None

Seller: andreea-elena


----------



## zakeya

sweetest Sophia 
can you Kindly help me with this listing? 
Item: Celine Paris Mocha Suede Leather Blue Detail Phantom Handbag Tote
Listing Number: 273620131559
Seller: salvationarmysfarc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Par...Blue-Detail-Phantom-Handbag-Tote/273620131559
comments: would you recommend buying it or should I wait for a better deal?
appreciate it in advance


----------



## anisazizi

Hi, i would really appreciate the help of authenticating this Celine vintage backpack! Tried finding info of it online but could not find much.

Item: Celine Macadam Vintage Backpack
Ebay Listing: 254028102120
Seller: pyollim
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VGC-Auth...102120?hash=item3b254139e8:g:8CgAAOSwIw1cFlig
Comments: I fell in love with this bag and would really appreciate if anyone could authenticate or give any opinions on it? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## jennie_iva

Hi. 
I bought this as a Christmas gift to myself. Could you please help authenticate it?
https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-1859324908.htm


----------



## Theycallmehell

Item: Celine Classic Box Black in Medium
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: rosanna1213
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/206103571
Comments: 
I have bought a Céline Box from this seller. It comes with a receipt and all boxes. However, the stripe lock is different from the others I saw online and in the shop. I have been to a Celine shop in the town already, the SA checked and said it was an Auth. She told me when it comes to different years, the hardware might vary(?) and told me not to worry.

 Sophia please have a look! Thank you very much and merry Christmas!


----------



## Theycallmehell

Theycallmehell said:


> Item: Celine Classic Box Black in Medium
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: rosanna1213
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/206103571
> Comments:
> I have bought a Céline Box from this seller. It comes with a receipt and all boxes. However, the stripe lock is different from the others I saw online and in the shop. I have been to a Celine shop in the town already, the SA checked and said it was an Auth. She told me when it comes to different years, the hardware might vary(?) and told me not to worry.
> 
> Sophia please have a look! Thank you very much and merry Christmas!


----------



## Sophia

Pammy CA said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> eBay Item number: 323499401397
> Sellers name: pigblack.shop
> Description: Celine | Belt Bag Nano Sunflower
> eBay URL : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bel...401397?hash=item4b521120b5:g:P34AAOSwDP1bw3sk
> 
> (I know someone posted previously that a Celine bag from this seller was fake but wasn't sure if all of the bags from this seller are...? Thank you in advance!!)



All bags from this seller are super fakes.


----------



## Sophia

Theycallmehell said:


> Item: Celine Classic Box Black in Medium
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: rosanna1213
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/206103571
> Comments:
> I have bought a Céline Box from this seller. It comes with a receipt and all boxes. However, the stripe lock is different from the others I saw online and in the shop. I have been to a Celine shop in the town already, the SA checked and said it was an Auth. She told me when it comes to different years, the hardware might vary(?) and told me not to worry.
> 
> Sophia please have a look! Thank you very much and merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas to you too! This bag is authentic.


----------



## krishteene

Hi Sophia,
Could you please help me authenticate this?  Thank you, and Merry Christmas!
Item: Celine trapeze Medium bag trio color orange
Seller: meowybibu
Item #: 173699750716
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173699750716?_trksid=p2471758.m4703


----------



## Theycallmehell

Sophia said:


> Merry Christmas to you too! This bag is authentic.


Thanks Sophia! Happy Holidays!
This bag is authentic even with this  hardware? Thanks again! It would be the best Christmas present if I know it is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

Theycallmehell said:


> Thanks Sophia! Happy Holidays!
> This bag is authentic even with this  hardware? Thanks again! It would be the best Christmas present if I know it is authentic!



Yes! The hardware differs season to season and year to year!


----------



## jennie_iva

Item: Celine nano luggage
Listing Number: 1859324908 trade me nz
Seller: greatvalueplus
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-1859324908.htm
Comments: i bought this as a Christmas gift. Please help me authenticate. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sophia

jennie_iva said:


> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing Number: 1859324908 trade me nz
> Seller: greatvalueplus
> Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-1859324908.htm
> Comments: i bought this as a Christmas gift. Please help me authenticate.
> Merry Christmas!



This bag is an obvious fake. Hope you can get a refund quickly!


----------



## jennie_iva

Sophia said:


> This bag is an obvious fake. Hope you can get a refund quickly!


Thanks, Sophia. Will arrange for this now. 
Happy holidays!


----------



## liniya

please help me authenticate this bag
merry christmas!


----------



## fashserendipity

Hi I just bought my first Celine bag on eBay, it has not arrived but I would like some feedback as to weather this is authentic or not.  Sincerely appreciate your help!

Item: NEW CELINE Mini Luggage Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Handbag - Authentic
Listing Number: 132897764417
Seller: wisestar1311
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/132897764417
Comments: Seller has 100% feedback but I am no Celine pro & this bag was purchased from a friend according to the seller. However, she did state she has no reason to suspect it is a fake.


----------



## Una17

Hi, could, you please authenticate this Celine trapeze bag:
Item: 
*Celine Medium Black Leather + Suede Trapeze*
Listing: 
*153311488781*
Seller: stardustpuff
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153316897815?ViewItem=&item=153316897815

I have additional photos of the zipper and hardware to post if needed.

Many thanks,
Una


----------



## Nathaliewik85

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-5580889.shtml
Hi! already bought the bag, will recive it in a few days. Is it authentic? 
BR,
Nathalie


----------



## amy6861

Dear all
Hope everyone's having happy holidays.
Would you please look at the following listing? I already won and paid and the seller seems like trustworthy but would like to have your opinions as well.
I will post more pictures once I've received the bag.
Thank you in advance!!

Item Name : Celine Box
Item Number : 183603032311
Seller ID : ******
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## zoeho1229

Hi, I have been to TPF a lot as I always want a Celine, now I would like to get my first one and hope someone could help me to authenticate this beautiful Edge, thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Edge Black X Beige
Listing Number: NA
Seller: tandyscorner
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-b...=likes&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/likes/?page=2
Comments: seller also provided more photos, please see below:


----------



## meganrw

Hi @Sophia! Could you tell me if this bag is authentic please? Should have checked before I purchased, yikes. Thank you!
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-6657728.shtml


----------



## Una17

Hi Sophia, apologies to bother bit could you plelase authenticate the bag posted earlier #14022? I still havent bought it but the auction will end soon, and if it s authentic I would want to bid. Many thanks!


----------



## fashserendipity

Sophia - would love your take  I got the bag today and I am attaching pics of the serial number and the inside logo. Appreciate your expertise! Happy Holidays! 



fashserendipity said:


> Hi I just bought my first Celine bag on eBay, it has not arrived but I would like some feedback as to weather this is authentic or not.  Sincerely appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: NEW CELINE Mini Luggage Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Handbag - Authentic
> Listing Number: 132897764417
> Seller: wisestar1311
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/132897764417
> Comments: Seller has 100% feedback but I am no Celine pro & this bag was purchased from a friend according to the seller. However, she did state she has no reason to suspect it is a fake.


----------



## Sophia

fashserendipity said:


> Sophia - would love your take  I got the bag today and I am attaching pics of the serial number and the inside logo. Appreciate your expertise! Happy Holidays!



The bag in the listing is authentic. However, the pictures you've attached indicate a fake bag.


----------



## Sophia

meganrw said:


> Hi @Sophia! Could you tell me if this bag is authentic please? Should have checked before I purchased, yikes. Thank you!
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-6657728.shtml


Authentic. Vestiaire has a great authentication team.


----------



## Sophia

Una17 said:


> Hi, could, you please authenticate this Celine trapeze bag:
> Item:
> *Celine Medium Black Leather + Suede Trapeze*
> Listing:
> *153311488781*
> Seller: stardustpuff
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153316897815?ViewItem=&item=153316897815
> 
> I have additional photos of the zipper and hardware to post if needed.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Una



authentic


----------



## Sophia

Nathaliewik85 said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-5580889.shtml
> Hi! already bought the bag, will recive it in a few days. Is it authentic?
> BR,
> Nathalie


authentic


----------



## Sophia

amy6861 said:


> Dear all
> Hope everyone's having happy holidays.
> Would you please look at the following listing? I already won and paid and the seller seems like trustworthy but would like to have your opinions as well.
> I will post more pictures once I've received the bag.
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item Name : Celine Box
> Item Number : 183603032311
> Seller ID : ******
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celine-Yellow-Medium-Box-MINT-Condition-NO-RESERVE-/183603032311?nma=true&si=Zru2%2BqYIAleeRrFy5sLY5OWo3u8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


authentic


----------



## Sophia

zoeho1229 said:


> Hi, I have been to TPF a lot as I always want a Celine, now I would like to get my first one and hope someone could help me to authenticate this beautiful Edge, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Edge Black X Beige
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: tandyscorner
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-black-and-pink-edge-bag-leather-large-for-work-with-dust-bag-199030881/?ref=likes&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/likes/?page=2
> Comments: seller also provided more photos, please see below:
> View attachment 4289643
> View attachment 4289644
> View attachment 4289645
> View attachment 4289646
> View attachment 4289647
> View attachment 4289648
> View attachment 4289649
> View attachment 4289643
> View attachment 4289644
> View attachment 4289645
> View attachment 4289646
> View attachment 4289647
> View attachment 4289648
> View attachment 4289649



need to see made in Italy stamp


----------



## fashserendipity

Sophia said:


> The bag in the listing is authentic. However, the pictures you've attached indicate a fake bag.


Oh no!!! What makes it fake? I was hopeful it was real.


Sophia said:


> The bag in the listing is authentic. However, the pictures you've attached indicate a fake bag.


----------



## meganrw

Sophia said:


> Authentic. Vestiaire has a great authentication team.


Thank you so much! Happy new year!


----------



## jmc3007

Sophia said:


> The bag in the listing is authentic. However, the pictures you've attached indicate a fake bag.


Listing from eBay is fake through and through. So many details wrong with photos attached in listing. Just because there’s an “8” imprint on the zipper doesn’t make it real.


----------



## Una17

Many thanks for the reply @Sophia !


----------



## Sophia

jmc3007 said:


> Listing from eBay is fake through and through. So many details wrong with photos attached in listing. Just because there’s an “8” imprint on the zipper doesn’t make it real.



As I don’t really care for your condescending attitude, I’m in agreement with you. I already mentioned to the seller that her post was showing two different bags. When I clicked on the link last night it took me to an authentic Red Luggage in Drummed Calfskin from a reputable Japanese reseller. The link now shows an clearly fake Camel Luggage.


----------



## Sophia

fashserendipity said:


> Oh no!!! What makes it fake? I was hopeful it was real.



Sorry for the confusion as there was an error in your listing and post. The bag you posted is definitely counterfeit.


----------



## SueQiao

Hello everyone! Hope you all have been enjoying a nice holiday season  

Would you please kindly authenticate this CELINE Horse Carriage Macadam Pattern Shoulder Bag? Thank you in advance, and happy new year! 

Item: CELINE Horse Carriage Macadam Pattern Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 254028952745
Seller: boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-CELINE...ulder-Bag-PVC-Leather-BN-68EG769/254028952745
Comments: I am very new to both the forum and CELINE vintage. Would really appreciate your time and insights.


----------



## Opalbunny

Hello! Happy New Year’s Eve!

Would really appreciate it if anyone can authenticate this Celine Vertical Cabas.

Item: Celine black leather tote
Listing Number: ???
Seller: ttd2
Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/38dLwpOi6S
Comments:

I asked for her to send me a photo of the serial number but she said she will provide it after it’s purhased? 
Any input is appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## KasiaK

Hi, could, you please authenticate this Celine Nano in souris that I just bought. I’m worried about serial number and stitching


----------



## Ingeridem

Item: Celine box bag medium
Listing number:
Seller: Margrethe
Link: https://tiseit.com/t/A1R4zoNA1
Comment: she also sent me the receipt, if you want to see it

Hope you can help me


----------



## j@k

WARNING! Hello, everyone. I wanted to let you know that Vestiaire Collective just "authenticated" a Celine bag that myself, my SA, and another SA all thought was a so-so fake! Be on the look out when dealing with them!!! (Their team used to be great. Not sure what happened!)


----------



## jmc3007

j@k said:


> WARNING! Hello, everyone. I wanted to let you know that Vestiaire Collective just "authenticated" a Celine bag that myself, my SA, and another SA all thought was a so-so fake! Be on the look out when dealing with them!!! (Their team used to be great. Not sure what happened!)



Please post VC link of item. It’s not possible to have a discussion without knowing/seeing the item.

VC is like all other resale platforms, they misauthenticate all the time, across all brands Celine notwithstanding. Every buyer should should do his/her own due diligence and use PayPal PERIOD


----------



## Lilunny

Hi Sophia,
Could you please have a look at this bag? The angles that the seller chose to take the photos from are pretty weird. The price seems sketchy as well. Please help!!
Item: Celine Phantom 
Item number: 202550016806
Seller: felicity_cooper
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202550016806

Thanks a lot for your time and happy new year!!


----------



## amy6861

Sophia said:


> authentic


Thank you, Sophia! You’re such an angel!!!
If you don’t mind, would you please see my own pictures as well? I’ve received the bag today. Thank you again!!!


----------



## Ptitemy

Hello everyone and hayppy new year ! 

I am usually very reluctant to buy on eBay but the price of the Celine Classic Box is so steep that I am tempted. Do you think it is fake ? Shall I request more pictures ?

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Celine-bag-...h=item3b25a6555f:g:TgYAAOSwqnVb8sLa:rk:1:pf:0

Thank you !


----------



## Selinaa

Hi Sopia, 
Happy New year!
Could you please take a look at this Celine Nano! I am new to Celine. Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Ebay item number: 283306361407
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nan...h=item41f660023f:g:yGcAAOSwS4VcFpuQ:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## MelissaG923

Hi Sophia!

I am traveling through France and found 2 vintage Celine bags at an antique store in the city of Beaune. I am not well versed in Celine and would like help authenticating them. I’ve looked on this thread and the one for vintage bags and have seen some bags that look similar but not exactly like them.  I will post them separately.


Item: Vintage Celine box-type bag
Seller: Marie-Pierre antiques in Beaune, France 
Comment: 

Strap has the option to be a shoulder bag or cross body (longer adjustment.
Interior is all leather except for the inside or the zip pocket
Zipper has no pull and is riri brand
Zipper metal but red
Embossed on underside of Celine tag in the interior is “M91*”
The lady i bought it from spoke little English, and me poor French so much of what was said was lost in translation but she did not have any of the authentication papers for either bag. 

Please let me know if you have any information that would be helpful or have any questions! 


Thank you!!


----------



## Sophia

amy6861 said:


> Thank you, Sophia! You’re such an angel!!!
> If you don’t mind, would you please see my own pictures as well? I’ve received the bag today. Thank you again!!!
> View attachment 4295489
> View attachment 4295490
> View attachment 4295491
> View attachment 4295492
> View attachment 4295493
> View attachment 4295494
> View attachment 4295495
> View attachment 4295496
> View attachment 4295498
> View attachment 4295499



Authentic!


----------



## lisabmiller

Lilunny said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please have a look at this bag? The angles that the seller chose to take the photos from are pretty weird. The price seems sketchy as well. Please help!!
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Item number: 202550016806
> Seller: felicity_cooper
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202550016806
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time and happy new year!!


Authentic


----------



## lisabmiller

Ptitemy said:


> Hello everyone and hayppy new year !
> 
> I am usually very reluctant to buy on eBay but the price of the Celine Classic Box is so steep that I am tempted. Do you think it is fake ? Shall I request more pictures ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Celine-bag-...h=item3b25a6555f:g:TgYAAOSwqnVb8sLa:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> Thank you !


We prefer to have sellers with more than 10 feedbacks but this bag is authentic in my opinion


----------



## zakeya

hello dear
can you Kindly help me authenticate this 
Item: Celine phantome 
Listing Number: none
Seller:NA
Link:NA
Comments: thank you so much in advance


----------



## lisabmiller

zakeya said:


> hello dear
> can you Kindly help me authenticate this
> Item: Celine phantome
> Listing Number: none
> Seller:NA
> Link:NA
> Comments: thank you so much in advance



I see some flags. If you have a listing or link I could look at, it will help me confirm.


----------



## zakeya

OMG 
thank you so much for your time

Item: Celine Paris Mocha Suede Leather Blue Detail Phantom Handbag Tote
Listing Number: 273620131559
Seller: *salvationarmysfarc*

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Par...S%2BvGCeW0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## lisabmiller

zakeya said:


> OMG
> thank you so much for your time
> 
> Item: Celine Paris Mocha Suede Leather Blue Detail Phantom Handbag Tote
> Listing Number: 273620131559
> Seller: *salvationarmysfarc*
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Par...S%2BvGCeW0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



The listing ended. I cannot authenticate.


----------



## boppitybop

Hello everyone,

Can someone please kindly see if this Celine Nano Luggage tote is authentic?

Item: Celine Nano luggage tote
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:kelldin-65
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...107666?hash=item56bda83fd2:g:ShsAAOSwG6tcJMQg
Comments:

Thank you so much!


----------



## Barty17

Can someone please authenticate this Celine phantom luggage?

Item: Celine phantom medium luggage tote
Listing number:
Seller: The Real Real
Listing Number: CEL77537
Link: N/A
Comment: TRR doesn’t provide close up pictures or requests for more pictures. Thank you in advance!


----------



## zakeya

lisabmiller said:


> The listing ended. I cannot authenticate.


yeah I won the auction. and I just received the bag when I posted the pics. do you need me to take any pics in particular that can help you authenticate?..sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your time


----------



## Sophia

zakeya said:


> hello dear
> can you Kindly help me authenticate this
> Item: Celine phantome
> Listing Number: none
> Seller:NA
> Link:NA
> Comments: thank you so much in advance


Fake


----------



## Sophia

zakeya said:


> yeah I won the auction. and I just received the bag when I posted the pics. do you need me to take any pics in particular that can help you authenticate?..sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your time



The bag is fake.


----------



## zakeya

Sophia said:


> The bag is fake.


thank you soooo much dear Sophia 
appreciate your time and help


----------



## Lilunny

lisabmiller said:


> Authentic


Thank you for your help! Unfortunately I missed it. Someone snatched it before I did.


----------



## Barty17

Can someone give me their opinion on this please?


----------



## Opalbunny

Hello!
Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 

Item: Celine Vertical Cabas Black Calfskin
Listing Number: 202559588329
Seller:Kimcl_53
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202559588329
Comments: thank you so much in advance


----------



## Barty17

Can I please get some help with authenticating this bag? Thanks!

Item: Celine luggage cabas phantom
Listing Number: 23511430
Seller: Sophie - Tradesy
Link: I love this! #tradesy 
http://trsy.co/23511430
Comments: thank you!


----------



## RosenBee

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Celine Classic Box? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag in Box / Black
Listing Number: 123580792434
Seller: 2011squarepants
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CLA...792434?hash=item1cc5fd3e72:g:jVMAAOSwdgxcCssX

Comments: Is this Liege leather? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello everyone,

Can someone please kindly see if this Celine Tri-Fold  is authentic?

Item: Celine Tri-Fold
Listing Number: 303023439423
Seller:terra1312
Link:https://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-CELINE/303023439423?hash=item468d9abe3f:g:ZB0AAOSwEp5cNQn9:rk:1:pf:0
Thank you so much.


----------



## Selinaa

Hello everyone, 
Could someone please take a look at this Celine Nano! I am new to Celine. Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage 
Ebay item number: 283306361407
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-nano-luggage-tote-Drum-Black-Leather-Bag/283306361407?hash=item41f660023f:g:yGcAAOSwS4VcFpuQ:rk:2f:0


----------



## MariRosa

Hello everyone, I am a Celine newby and  I kindly ask to authenticate this Celine Classic Box Bag. I already won the auction , hold the bag in my hands and have been able to take some additional pictures. 

Item: Céline Classic Box Bag Medium 
Ebay item number: 332971297678
Seller: 1071sandrine
Link:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sac-a-main-...isse-/332971297678?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you very much for Your help


----------



## gjpancake

Hello!

I made a separate thread but wanted to give this a try even though there is no online listing because my officemate is selling it!

Reseller said it's a *micro dune*, but tags say mini -- and I have a real micro drummed souris luggage and they look NOTHING alike. Hope you can authenticate if this is a real Celine! Note the Micro Souris is store-bought.

I also attached a photo of the inner flap with leather on it. My Micro's inner flap is pure suede and has no leather so that's what is making me skeptical. The Celine envelope has also yellowed quite a bit- and the Celine envelope in the Dune is bigger than the Celine Envelope in my Micro.

Item: Celine Luggage Tote Dune (Not sure if Mini or Micro)
Listing Number: none
Seller:NA
Link:NA


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,

Can you please authenticate this box bag for me. I got it from real real and I have purchased a fake bag from them before so I want to be super careful with them.


----------



## Mira32911

Some more pictures of the bag. The strap has a connecting piece which makes me wonder.


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> View attachment 4300500
> View attachment 4300501
> View attachment 4300502
> View attachment 4300503
> View attachment 4300504
> View attachment 4300505
> View attachment 4300506
> View attachment 4300507
> View attachment 4300508
> View attachment 4300509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am a Celine newby and  I kindly ask to authenticate this Celine Classic Box Bag. I already won the auction , hold the bag in my hands and have been able to take some additional pictures.
> 
> Item: Céline Classic Box Bag Medium
> Ebay item number: 332971297678
> Seller: 1071sandrine
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sac-a-main-...isse-/332971297678?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Thank you very much for Your help



This bag is fake!


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4300844
> View attachment 4300845
> View attachment 4300846
> View attachment 4300851
> View attachment 4300850
> View attachment 4300849
> View attachment 4300848
> View attachment 4300847
> View attachment 4300843
> View attachment 4300843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this box bag for me. I got it from real real and I have purchased a fake bag from them before so I want to be super careful with them.



Can you get a picture of the serial number for me? Thanks!


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,

It’s not easy but I’m trying my best.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4301116
> View attachment 4301117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> 
> It’s not easy but I’m trying my best.



Is the last number a 6?


----------



## Mira32911

Yes. It is S LA 8196


----------



## gjpancake

Sophia said:


> Is the last number a 6?


Hi Sophia!

Could you also kindly look into the bag I posted? In need of your expertise!

Thank you!
Gillian


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Yes. It is S LA 8196



I'm confident this bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

gjpancake said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Could you also kindly look into the bag I posted? In need of your expertise!
> 
> Thank you!
> Gillian



Sure! Can you post a picture of the serial number for me? The Drummed bags had a different microfiber lining up until 2013 before the switch to pure suede!


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> I'm confident this bag is authentic!


Yay! Thank you so much! Can you let me know how to tell? I will have more bags to show you. Thank you for making me feel secure.


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,
One more Celine box in camel. Please let me know your expertise. 
The serial number reads something like
B-CU-1188 or P-OU-1188

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,

This is a Celine big bag bucket I purchased from Vestiaire. I know you mentioned they have a great team but just want to be super careful since there are so many fake ones out there. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Yay! Thank you so much! Can you let me know how to tell? I will have more bags to show you. Thank you for making me feel secure.



The imprint of the logo is super important on the Classics. The texture of the goatskin looks accurate and the 2016 date stamp proves true for the production of this bag.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4301719
> View attachment 4301720
> View attachment 4301721
> View attachment 4301722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> 
> This is a Celine big bag bucket I purchased from Vestiaire. I know you mentioned they have a great team but just want to be super careful since there are so many fake ones out there.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Do you have a link to the original listing?


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4301707
> View attachment 4301708
> View attachment 4301709
> View attachment 4301710
> View attachment 4301711
> View attachment 4301712
> View attachment 4301713
> View attachment 4301714
> View attachment 4301715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> One more Celine box in camel. Please let me know your expertise.
> The serial number reads something like
> B-CU-1188 or P-OU-1188
> 
> Thank you so much.



Authentic


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> Do you have a link to the original listing?


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-big-bag-celine-handbag-6765962.shtml


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Mira32911

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-big-bag-celine-handbag-6749128.shtml
Hi Sophia,
What about this one?


----------



## PursePrincess24

Good morning , please let me know if you think this is legit or not. 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Mini-Belt-Bag-in-Grained-Calfskin-/254057346719
Item#: 254057346719
Seller: leibyrebec  

The seller sent me clearer pics of the receipt and the inside stamp as well. 
Thank
You!


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-big-bag-celine-handbag-6765962.shtml


The one thing that throws me off is how poorly the date code is stamped onto the bag. Everything else checks out fine!


----------



## Sophia

PursePrincess24 said:


> Good morning , please let me know if you think this is legit or not.
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Mini-Belt-Bag-in-Grained-Calfskin-/254057346719
> Item#: 254057346719
> Seller: leibyrebec
> 
> The seller sent me clearer pics of the receipt and the inside stamp as well.
> Thank
> You!



For sure authentic!


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> The one thing that throws me off is how poorly the date code is stamped onto the bag. Everything else checks out fine!


Ok. Thank you for your expertise. Do you have any experience with anyone getting any fake bags from Vestiaire?

What about this one?
https://click.linksynergy.com/deepl...leather-big-bag-celine-handbag-6749128.shtml?


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Ok. Thank you for your expertise. Do you have any experience with anyone getting any fake bags from Vestiaire?
> 
> What about this one?
> https://click.linksynergy.com/deeplink?id=oGj7akNVsTg&mid=40393&u1=TPFrewrite&murl=http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/black-leather-big-bag-celine-handbag-6749128.shtml?



I've purchased many Céline bags from them and they have all been authentic. Not enough pictures in that listing to authenticate sorry


----------



## welovelemons

Hi All! 

I just purchased a Nano from eBay. I have tried to check everything but still a little unsure of it’s authenticity. The seller says she bought it early 2017. It’s quite dirty and some of the edges have already frayed and cracked. Please help!


----------



## welovelemons

Sorry! few more pics! 

TIA! xx


----------



## jazminyvette

Hi  Sophia!
Already about like 90% buying this box bag but what do you think about its authenticity?
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-nude-287942

Would love any help!


----------



## jazminyvette

I'm sorry but I think i didn't see the format
Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Size in Nude
Listing number : NA
Seller: Fashionphile
Links: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-nude-287942
Comments:
I think that it is authentic however the hardware is different from the other boxes i have seen in this forum. I just want to double check before I bite the bullet also if you have any recommendations on ho to remove the scratch in front


----------



## nai2012

Hi could somebody please authenticate this celine nano please
Listing number: NA
Seller: hardly ever worn it 
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/it...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=19-01-10&

Could someone please assist, I was under the impression that it had already been authenticated but I understand HEWI have not seen the bag prior to its sale.  I look forward to receiving your feedback


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> I've purchased many Céline bags from them and they have all been authentic. Not enough pictures in that listing to authenticate sorry


Hi Sophia, 
Here are more images on the big bag.


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,

One more trip bag. 
Thank you!


----------



## mara1743

Hi all,

I just purchased a Céline classic box in black from Reebonz. I’m pretty sure it’s authentic, but I’m a little anxious since there are some bad reviews about Reebonz. It looks good to me compared to another box I have, and I’d appreciate your opinion. Thank you!
Item: Classic box in black (with old logo) 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/celine/bags/celine-medium-classic-box-12430248
Comments: Reebonz said their stock is FW18.


----------



## lisabmiller

mara1743 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased a Céline classic box in black from Reebonz. I’m pretty sure it’s authentic, but I’m a little anxious since there are some bad reviews about Reebonz. It looks good to me compared to another box I have, and I’d appreciate your opinion. Thank you!
> Item: Classic box in black (with old logo)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/celine/bags/celine-medium-classic-box-12430248
> Comments: Reebonz said their stock is FW18.



Can you please look inside the bag and see if you can post a photo of the serial number- it should be located in the seam.
Thank you.


----------



## lisabmiller

jazminyvette said:


> I'm sorry but I think i didn't see the format
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Size in Nude
> Listing number : NA
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Links: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-nude-287942
> Comments:
> I think that it is authentic however the hardware is different from the other boxes i have seen in this forum. I just want to double check before I bite the bullet also if you have any recommendations on ho to remove the scratch in front



Authentic


----------



## lisabmiller

nai2012 said:


> Hi could somebody please authenticate this celine nano please
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: hardly ever worn it
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/it...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=19-01-10&
> 
> Could someone please assist, I was under the impression that it had already been authenticated but I understand HEWI have not seen the bag prior to its sale.  I look forward to receiving your feedback



The item has been sold, I cannot authenticate it.


----------



## Sophia

jazminyvette said:


> I'm sorry but I think i didn't see the format
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Size in Nude
> Listing number : NA
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Links: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-nude-287942
> Comments:
> I think that it is authentic however the hardware is different from the other boxes i have seen in this forum. I just want to double check before I bite the bullet also if you have any recommendations on ho to remove the scratch in front



Authentic. Bag is from 2012 - hardware was different in earlier versions of the bag.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4302586
> View attachment 4302587
> View attachment 4302589
> View attachment 4302590
> View attachment 4302591
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> Here are more images on the big bag.



Authentic.


----------



## Sophia

mara1743 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased a Céline classic box in black from Reebonz. I’m pretty sure it’s authentic, but I’m a little anxious since there are some bad reviews about Reebonz. It looks good to me compared to another box I have, and I’d appreciate your opinion. Thank you!
> Item: Classic box in black (with old logo)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/celine/bags/celine-medium-classic-box-12430248
> Comments: Reebonz said their stock is FW18.



This is authentic.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4302592
> View attachment 4302593
> View attachment 4302594
> View attachment 4302595
> View attachment 4302596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> 
> One more trip bag.
> Thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## mara1743

lisabmiller said:


> Can you please look inside the bag and see if you can post a photo of the serial number- it should be located in the seam.
> Thank you.



I tried to find it myself but couldn’t. I went to a Céline store today to see if they can help me but they said box bags don’t have serial numbers


----------



## mara1743

Sophia said:


> This is authentic.


Thank you, Sophia!


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> Authentic.


Thank you Sophia


----------



## welovelemons

Hi Sophia! Your opinion on this one would be so appreciated. I’ve already got the bag and would like to know if I need to apply for a refund or not. Thanks for your help in advance xx


----------



## boppitybop

Hello Sophia,

Can you please check if this Celine Nano Luggage tote is authentic? It looks real but I’m not sure.

Item: Celine Nano luggage tote
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:kelldin-65
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Dark-Blue-Leather-Tote-bag/372549107666?hash=item56bda83fd2:g:ShsAAOSwG6tcJMQg
Comments:

Thank you so much!


----------



## mllemagpie

Hi- your opinion appreciated on this one. Private purchase Celine Cabas Phantom. I can send more pictures if needed.


----------



## Julie_16

Item: CELINE Soft Grained Calfskin Small Sangle Bucket Bag Grey

Listing Number: 273648349491

Seller: yaqining

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Sof...349491?hash=item3fb6b67133:g:eTwAAOSwDmxcNnAW

Comments: Hi Sophia - I’m a little nervous about this bag because the seller has 0 feedback.  I asked for some additional photos and she was responsive and send them quickly (I’m attaching them as well).  I did ask for the serial number but haven’t heard back.  Thanks in advance for looking - I have my fingers crossed that it’s authentic!


----------



## 2012lancaster

Hello TPF ladies - Happy New Year!

Please would you mind having a look at this bag?

Item: Céline Tie Knot tote bag
Listing Number: 323637868265
Seller: kpummell87 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-T...9:g:CHMAAOSwj5BcMjb6:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
Comments: The seller has previously sold a Mulberry on Ebay that got authenticated in the Mulberry forum in here as authentic

Many thanks!


----------



## jazminyvette

Sophia said:


> Authentic. Bag is from 2012 - hardware was different in earlier versions of the bag.


 Thank you so so much Ms Sophia. I think the Céline box is such a beauty.


----------



## jazminyvette

lisabmiller said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much ms Lisa! 
Do you have any experience on how to take care or cure the scratches on the leather?


----------



## Sophia

2012lancaster said:


> Hello TPF ladies - Happy New Year!
> 
> Please would you mind having a look at this bag?
> 
> Item: Céline Tie Knot tote bag
> Listing Number: 323637868265
> Seller: kpummell87
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-T...9:g:CHMAAOSwj5BcMjb6:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> Comments: The seller has previously sold a Mulberry on Ebay that got authenticated in the Mulberry forum in here as authentic
> 
> Many thanks!



This bag is fake. The logo is completely off.


----------



## 2012lancaster

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake. The logo is completely off.



Thanks, Sophia! Really appreciate your time and help


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake!



Thanks so much Sophia, I appreciate!


----------



## MariRosa

Dear ladies, could you please have a eye on this one. The last bag I bought on eBay was fake, therefore I am very careful in advance this time.

Item: Celine belt Bag mini
Listing number: 153307974352A
Seller: phatboyslymm
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-Ne...974352?hash=item23b1de0ad0:g:6iwAAOSwFSNcONRD

At the moment I do not have any additional pictures, already asked the seller.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Dear ladies, could you please have a eye on this one. The last bag I bought on eBay was fake, therefore I am very careful in advance this time.
> 
> Item: Celine belt Bag mini
> Listing number: 153307974352A
> Seller: phatboyslymm
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-Ne...974352?hash=item23b1de0ad0:g:6iwAAOSwFSNcONRD
> 
> At the moment I do not have any additional pictures, already asked the seller.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Looks authentic, but do send the additional photos when you get them!


----------



## nai2012

Hi I’ve 


lisabmiller said:


> The item has been sold, I cannot authenticate it.


I have already purchased this so would really appreciate if I need to request a refund. I always thought HEWI ****************** so would look at it first but they don’t its sent straight to the buyer so don’t know where else to turn to. Could you please assist


----------



## nai2012

Your help would be really appreciated 


nai2012 said:


> Hi I’ve
> 
> I have already purchased this so would really appreciate if I need to request a refund. I always thought HEWI ****************** so would look at it first but they don’t its sent straight to the buyer so don’t know where else to turn to. Could you please assist


 be


----------



## welovelemons

welovelemons said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just purchased a Nano from eBay. I have tried to check everything but still a little unsure of it’s authenticity. The seller says she bought it early 2017. It’s quite dirty and some of the edges have already frayed and cracked. Please help!



Hi Sophia - apologies for bringing this up again but please could you have a look at this Nano? It has already been purchased. Many thanks x


----------



## Sophia

welovelemons said:


> Hi Sophia - apologies for bringing this up again but please could you have a look at this Nano? It has already been purchased. Many thanks x



Sorry I missed you! The Nano is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

nai2012 said:


> Hi could somebody please authenticate this celine nano please
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: hardly ever worn it
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/it...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=19-01-10&
> 
> Could someone please assist, I was under the impression that it had already been authenticated but I understand HEWI have not seen the bag prior to its sale.  I look forward to receiving your feedback



This bag is fake. I hope you can get your money back soon!


----------



## Sophia

nai2012 said:


> Hi I’ve
> 
> I have already purchased this so would really appreciate if I need to request a refund. I always thought HEWI ****************** so would look at it first but they don’t its sent straight to the buyer so don’t know where else to turn to. Could you please assist



I just replied to your earlier message. The bag is surely fake. I hope you can get your refund quickly!


----------



## welovelemons

Sophia said:


> Sorry I missed you! The Nano is authentic!



Thanks soo much!!


----------



## fashserendipity

Hi Lisa & Sophia - after my incident buying a fake tan mini luggage. I went searching for trusted sites to obtain a pre-owned one. I believe I saw fashionphile is reputable here and I am hoping this bag i just snagged is indeed authentic! Appreciate your help and expertise!

All the best 

Item: *CELINE Natural Calfskin Mini Luggage Tan*
Listing Number: 304709
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-mini-luggage-tan-304709
Comments: None.


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> Looks authentic, but do send the additional photos when you get them!



Thanks so much, Sophia, for the the first valuation. Here is the picture I got in the meantime, showing the serial number:


Hope it still seems to be authentic. 

What color do You think this is?


----------



## MariRosa

MariRosa said:


> Thanks so much, Sophia, for the the first valuation. Here is the picture I got in the meantime, showing the serial number:
> View attachment 4305468
> 
> Hope it still seems to be authentic.
> 
> What color do You think this is?


Sorry, trying to get the picture larger


----------



## dschwarz

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this classic box? 

Item: Celine Bag classic medium size in green box calfskin
Item number: 254034728287
Seller: mobix04
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-bag...80ab4cb2a84424fff4131b|iid:1&autorefresh=true

Comments: Seller doesn't have other itmes listed for sale at the moment, and only got 7 reviews, so I'm a little concerned. Would really appreciate your opinion! Thank you in advance.


----------



## dschwarz

Also this one. 
Item: celine Box
Item number: 183620779011
Seller: delya0507
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box...rentrq:4e4ae9c21680aa14441722f3fff29fd5|iid:1

Thank you again.


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Sorry, trying to get the picture larger
> View attachment 4305477





fashserendipity said:


> Hi Lisa & Sophia - after my incident buying a fake tan mini luggage. I went searching for trusted sites to obtain a pre-owned one. I believe I saw fashionphile is reputable here and I am hoping this bag i just snagged is indeed authentic! Appreciate your help and expertise!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Item: *CELINE Natural Calfskin Mini Luggage Tan*
> Listing Number: 304709
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-mini-luggage-tan-304709
> Comments: None.



Rest assured this bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Sorry, trying to get the picture larger
> View attachment 4305477



Authentic!


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thanks so much, Sophia! I appreciate!


----------



## laura1976

Could you authenticate this for be, I ordered it over the weekend! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-grey-305615


----------



## Fun123

Hi, could anyone tell me if this bag looks real? Much appreciated!

_*Item:*_ Celine Luggage Nano
_*Listing Number: *_173733642413
_*Seller:*_ eBay
_*Link:*_ https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-nano-luggage-bag/173733642413
_*Comments:*_ Seller says this is a very old version (and is aware the hardware is tarnished). I'm a little bit thrown off by the serial number ending in 0123, lol. I'm linking 1st picture only as not to spam this board, but the rest of the images provided are available in the listing.


----------



## Arianakim

Helloo! Would appreciate authenticating this celine that i’ve recent Purchased, 

Item: celine luggage in the size micro and the colour souris
Seller: carousell 
Comments: leather feels very floppy and price was too good to be true, as an afterthought


----------



## mllemagpie

mllemagpie said:


> Hi- your opinion appreciated on this one. Private purchase Celine Cabas Phantom. I can send more pictures if needed.



Hi- resending this in case it was missed. Would very much appreciate your input on this one. Thank you in advance!

Celine Cabas Phantom 
Private purchase


----------



## lisabmiller

laura1976 said:


> Could you authenticate this for be, I ordered it over the weekend!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-grey-305615


Hi - we don't usually authenticate sold bags, but when you get this one, can you please take a clear photo of the serial number and tag for me?? Thanks. Lisa


----------



## lisabmiller

mllemagpie said:


> Hi- resending this in case it was missed. Would very much appreciate your input on this one. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Celine Cabas Phantom
> Private purchase


We need a live listing with an auction number and a link with clear photos to authenticate. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## lisabmiller

mara1743 said:


> I tried to find it myself but couldn’t. I went to a Céline store today to see if they can help me but they said box bags don’t have serial numbers


Box bags do indeed have serial numbers inside the seam.
Boutiques are not allowed to share that information.


----------



## laura1976

lisabmiller said:


> Hi - we don't usually authenticate sold bags, but when you get this one, can you please take a clear photo of the serial number and tag for me?? Thanks. Lisa



Will do 
Thank you!


----------



## mllemagpie

lisabmiller said:


> We need a live listing with an auction number and a link with clear photos to authenticate. Sorry I couldn't help.


Hi thanks for the reply and apologies if I misunderstood from the instructions that you would be able to authenticate something that was a private purchase. I already have the bag, so the pictures are ones that I took and I am able to send more if needed. Let me know if you are able to help. Thanks!


----------



## nai2012

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake. I hope you can get your money back soon!



Thank you for authenticating. I have been in touch with HEWI and they have contacted the seller and cancelled the sale. They will be investigating the matter with their approvals team and refunding me. Thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## Sophia

Fun123 said:


> Hi, could anyone tell me if this bag looks real? Much appreciated!
> 
> _*Item:*_ Celine Luggage Nano
> _*Listing Number: *_173733642413
> _*Seller:*_ eBay
> _*Link:*_ https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-nano-luggage-bag/173733642413
> _*Comments:*_ Seller says this is a very old version (and is aware the hardware is tarnished). I'm a little bit thrown off by the serial number ending in 0123, lol. I'm linking 1st picture only as not to spam this board, but the rest of the images provided are available in the listing.



This bag is an obvious fake. The logo is distorted and completely off.


----------



## Sophia

Fun123 said:


> Hi, could anyone tell me if this bag looks real? Much appreciated!
> 
> _*Item:*_ Celine Luggage Nano
> _*Listing Number: *_173733642413
> _*Seller:*_ eBay
> _*Link:*_ https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/celine-nano-luggage-bag/173733642413
> _*Comments:*_ Seller says this is a very old version (and is aware the hardware is tarnished). I'm a little bit thrown off by the serial number ending in 0123, lol. I'm linking 1st picture only as not to spam this board, but the rest of the images provided are available in the listing.



This bag is an obvious fake. The logo is distorted and completely off.


----------



## Sophia

Arianakim said:


> View attachment 4306171
> View attachment 4306172
> View attachment 4306171
> View attachment 4306172
> View attachment 4306173
> View attachment 4306174
> View attachment 4306175
> View attachment 4306176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloo! Would appreciate authenticating this celine that i’ve recent Purchased,
> 
> Item: celine luggage in the size micro and the colour souris
> Seller: carousell
> Comments: leather feels very floppy and price was too good to be true, as an afterthought



Can you post pictures of the bag in natural light. The color of the edge paint looks off, but everything else checks out. It could just be the lighting of the pictures.


----------



## Sophia

laura1976 said:


> Could you authenticate this for be, I ordered it over the weekend!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-grey-305615


Authentic


----------



## Fun123

Sophia said:


> This bag is an obvious fake. The logo is distorted and completely off.



Thank you! The listing ended before you replied but I chose not to bid. I googled "Celine nano f-mp-0123" (the serial code) and actually ended in this thread (again) on page 490-something where another Nano with that code was deemed a bad fake. Shame that someone paid £500 for it though.


----------



## fashserendipity

Sophia said:


> Rest assured this bag is 100% authentic.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,

Can you please authenticate this sangle bag for me. The dust bag seemed different from what I have. The ribbon is different material. The bag has zipper with Celine logo which is different from other bags. See images below and link of the original purchase. 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-6766264.shtml


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this sangle bag for me. The dust bag seemed different from what I have. The ribbon is different material. The bag has zipper with Celine logo which is different from other bags. See images below and link of the original purchase.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-6766264.shtml



This bag is a terrible fake. I'm so sorry about this. I've always mentioned that Vestiaire's authentication team was great, but this is appalling. Please contact them immediately. The dust bag is fake. The logo is completely off - the font is off. And the biggest clue is the font on the date stamp and the code - it says the bag was made in 2012, but the Sangle wasn't introduced until Fall 2015.


----------



## Mira32911

Omg. Thank you for letting me know. I will contact them immediately. 
Thank you so muc Sophia.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Omg. Thank you for letting me know. I will contact them immediately.
> Thank you so muc Sophia.



Let me know how it goes. I'm so sorry about this!


----------



## marusya0606

Hello Sophia,
I’m so sorry but I can’t figure out how to add a authentification request here...
Can you please please help me?
Thanks!


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> Let me know how it goes. I'm so sorry about this!


Hi Sophi, 
Now I’m all worried from my previous purchase with them. 
Can you let me know about this one as well?
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6739894.shtml
Also the big bag I asked you to authenticate for me the dust bag is also not the same. I will try to take a photo for you tomorrow. 
Thanks so much!
Alice


----------



## marusya0606

Hi could someone please please help me authenticate this Celine box I got from Ebay?
Thank you so much I’m advance!


----------



## Sophia

marusya0606 said:


> Hello Sophia,
> I’m so sorry but I can’t figure out how to add a authentification request here...
> Can you please please help me?
> Thanks!



Sure! You can send the link or pictures here or in a private message to me!


----------



## Sophia

marusya0606 said:


> View attachment 4307509
> View attachment 4307508
> View attachment 4307506
> View attachment 4307504
> View attachment 4307503
> View attachment 4307502
> View attachment 4307501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could someone please please help me authenticate this Celine box I got from Ebay?
> Thank you so much I’m advance!



This bag is an obvious fake. The font on the logo is completely different and off. Hope you can get your refund quickly!


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Hi Sophi,
> Now I’m all worried from my previous purchase with them.
> Can you let me know about this one as well?
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6739894.shtml
> Also the big bag I asked you to authenticate for me the dust bag is also not the same. I will try to take a photo for you tomorrow.
> Thanks so much!
> Alice



I need the serial number on the Box.


----------



## mllemagpie

Hi could you please take a look at this one just purchased from eBay? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Celine medium strap wallet
Listing number: 123587653668
Seller: meito.2015
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123587653668


----------



## mllemagpie

mllemagpie said:


> Hi could you please take a look at this one just purchased from eBay? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine medium strap wallet
> Listing number: 123587653668
> Seller: meito.2015
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123587653668



I also asked for a picture of the date code


----------



## Sophia

mllemagpie said:


> Hi could you please take a look at this one just purchased from eBay? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine medium strap wallet
> Listing number: 123587653668
> Seller: meito.2015
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123587653668



An obvious fake.


----------



## mllemagpie

Sophia said:


> An obvious fake.


Thank you so much for the quick reply!


----------



## marusya0606

Sophia said:


> This bag is an obvious fake. The font on the logo is completely different and off. Hope you can get your refund quickly!


That’s what I thought,but the seller is trying to prove me wrong :// thank you so so much!!!


----------



## wonderx

Hi! I am new to the brand thus would love your input on this item! Thank you!

Item: Medium Trapeze
Seller: tchow23
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/150232087


----------



## Sophia

wonderx said:


> Hi! I am new to the brand thus would love your input on this item! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Medium Trapeze
> Seller: tchow23
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/150232087
> 
> View attachment 4312831
> View attachment 4312832
> View attachment 4312834
> View attachment 4312836
> View attachment 4312837
> View attachment 4312838
> View attachment 4312839
> View attachment 4312840



Authentic


----------



## Ms.parker123

Would someone mind assisting me with box bag:
Item: *Fabulous Authentic Dark Green Celine Medium Box Bag*
Seller: Lastcalldesigner
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-A...h=item1a70a4d755:g:YKkAAOSwUP5cPWVg:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## Sophia

Ms.parker123 said:


> Would someone mind assisting me with box bag:
> Item: *Fabulous Authentic Dark Green Celine Medium Box Bag*
> Seller: Lastcalldesigner
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-A...h=item1a70a4d755:g:YKkAAOSwUP5cPWVg:rk:2:pf:0



I need a clear picture of the front logo


----------



## Ms.parker123

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the front logo



Any other pictures should I request or is this good?


----------



## jennie_iva

Hi. 
Thanks for helping me out with last time. I was able to get refund and return the nano. 

Please authenticate this. This time it’s a twisted cabas in beautiful blue. 
Item: Celine Twisted Cabas
Listing number: trade me nz 1913794949
Seller: vicky18_9

https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-1913794949.htm


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> I need the serial number on the Box.


Hi Sophia,
It’s really hard to take the photo since the bag is so small. Here are some shots I got. 
It reads A-CU-4128 
I just realized how off the logo is. OMG. I didn’t noticed it at all.


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,

Now I totally loose trust to Vestiaire Collective. I can’t believe they sold me so many fake bags. I want to return everything. The big bag ribbon also seemed fake to me now. It is a bit see thru. See image


----------



## MariRosa

Dear ladies,
Would you mind authenticate this new find for me?

Item: Celine classic box bag medium 
Listing number: 1034282457
Seller: Lorely
Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-box-bordeaux-rot-tasche/1034282457-156-7526

At the moment there are no additional pics, but I might be able to get some if needed.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4313360
> View attachment 4313361
> View attachment 4313362
> View attachment 4313363
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> It’s really hard to take the photo since the bag is so small. Here are some shots I got.
> It reads A-CU-4128
> I just realized how off the logo is. OMG. I didn’t noticed it at all.



The logo is not off. This is the new logo.


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Dear ladies,
> Would you mind authenticate this new find for me?
> 
> Item: Celine classic box bag medium
> Listing number: 1034282457
> Seller: Lorely
> Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-box-bordeaux-rot-tasche/1034282457-156-7526
> 
> At the moment there are no additional pics, but I might be able to get some if needed.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Not enough clear pictures to authenticate.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4313364
> View attachment 4313365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Now I totally loose trust to Vestiaire Collective. I can’t believe they sold me so many fake bags. I want to return everything. The big bag ribbon also seemed fake to me now. It is a bit see thru. See image



You're honestly freaking out too much. The authentic dust bags look exactly like that.


----------



## Sophia

Ms.parker123 said:


> Any other pictures should I request or is this good?



Pictures of the identification cards would be great!


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> The logo is not off. This is the new logo.


So this is a new bag from 2019?
Please see the logo on the hardware. It also has Paris and the old ones doesn’t. Does the serial number seemed good to you? The leather also has a flaw by the hardware.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> View attachment 4313465
> View attachment 4313466
> 
> So this is a new bag from 2019?
> Please see the logo on the hardware. It also has Paris and the old ones doesn’t. Does the serial number seemed good to you? The leather also has a flaw by the hardware.



Yes, this bag is authentic. That is the new logo. The Big Bag is also authentic. I think you're being a bit too paranoid honestly.


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> You're honestly freaking out too much. The authentic dust bags look exactly like that.


I know I am freaking out too much because I recently purchased a lot of bags from them because I want to have the last Piece from Phoebe Philo. Can you look at the image again of the ribbon on dust bag. I took a better picture. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> Yes, this bag is authentic. That is the new logo. The Big Bag is also authentic. I think you're being a bit too paranoid honestly.


Ok. Thanks so much. I trust your expertise.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> I know I am freaking out too much because I recently purchased a lot of bags from them because I want to have the last Piece from Phoebe Philo. Can you look at the image again of the ribbon on dust bag. I took a better picture.
> Thank you so much.



Like I said, the dust bag is authentic. A dust bag is not a great way to authenticate a bag. There was a previous listing that someone else submitted where the bag was an obvious fake and the dust bag also was fake too. 

My dust bags differ in transparency when it comes to the ribbon. Please don't worry too much.


----------



## laura1976

View attachment 4314323


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can someone authenticate this for me?


----------



## Sophia

laura1976 said:


> View attachment 4314323
> View attachment 4314322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314321



Authentic. This is my favorite leather. Natural Calfskin is so stunning!


----------



## laura1976

Sophia said:


> Authentic. This is my favorite leather. Natural Calfskin is so stunning!


Thank you! 
Absolutely in love with the color!


----------



## Diana14

Please authenticate


----------



## Diana14

Please authenticate this one as well. Thank you


----------



## amy6861

Dear Sophia
Please kindly look at the followings when you have time.
Thank you in advance. You're the best!!!

1) Item: Belt
Listing Number: 113558081507
Seller: top_brands777
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...r-brown-Dio-silk-scarf-as-a-gift/113558081507

2) Item: Belt
Listing Number: 264138495707
Seller: snegiv 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...cro-Belt-bag-in-grained-calfskin/264138495707


----------



## ailoveamour2000

Could you pls authenticate this classic box?
The listing saids it has receipt from bon marche but the stamp looks not real.
Thanks!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-black-leather-shoulder-bag/24709160/


----------



## fancyfeast2019

Hi everyone, 
I'm new here and the information in this thread has been so helpful in my search for a Celine classic box bag! Unfortunately I didn't discover this until I had purchased a bag on ebay and had suspicions it might not be authentic when I received it.

 It was a really good fake because I checked just about everything that I read about (zipper markings, serial numbers, etc) and things were mostly checking out (obviously my inexperienced eye could only detect so much). One thing I discovered after scrutinizing MANY photos is the fact that the bottom side seam construction is actually different between a fake and authentic bag and wanted to share it here to see if any of you had noticed this. It's hard to describe so posting photos below.

Authentic bag side bottom corner seam (photo from 24Sevres) which shows the seam goes all the way to the edge stitching, and then you see the 2 pieces of leather coming together:



Photo of the bag I purchased where the seam stops short of the stitching:



This little detail difference held up when I looked at photos of all classic box bags on TheRealReal and other reputable dealers vs. ebay listings that were slightly suspect. Ultimately that and some other signs helped me decide that it probably wasn't the real deal. Fortunately seller has agreed to take it back for a refund. I guess my search continues...


----------



## dschwarz

dschwarz said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this classic box?
> 
> Item: Celine Bag classic medium size in green box calfskin
> Item number: 254034728287
> Seller: mobix04
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-bag-classic-medium-size-in-green-box-calfskin/254034728287?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=ff225997315f454d930236c7777a4b9c&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=323625387171&itm=254034728287&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:ece30606-1842-11e9-b0b2-74dbd180f4de|parentrq:4e415d7d1680ab4cb2a84424fff4131b|iid:1&autorefresh=true
> 
> Comments: Seller doesn't have other itmes listed for sale at the moment, and only got 7 reviews, so I'm a little concerned. Would really appreciate your opinion! Thank you in advance.



Hi sorry to post again, maybe this request got missed. I asked for more detailed pictures from the seller, please let me know if need more.


----------



## yourfeii

dschwarz said:


> Also this one.
> Item: celine Box
> Item number: 183620779011
> Seller: delya0507
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box/183620779011?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=9e9263de1d934899bf1aed4e0245e2dc&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=183620779011&itm=183620779011&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:61df0850-1844-11e9-9311-74dbd180b847|parentrq:4e4ae9c21680aa14441722f3fff29fd5|iid:1
> 
> Thank you again.


As well as this one, I've asked the seller to post more pictures too, including the serial number. Thank you very much!


----------



## dschwarz

dschwarz said:


> Hi sorry to post again, maybe this request got missed. I asked for more detailed pictures from the seller, please let me know if need more.



Don’t need to authenticate this anymore  

So I realized the pictures the seller provided are not from the same bag, some are still with the plastic cover on the hardware but some are not..then I did some diggings and found out the seller is using someone else’s pictures, the bag was sold on Tradesy. 

Be aware of this eBay seller ! 

Picture attached is the original listing from tradesy.


----------



## Opalbunny

Hi Sophia!

Would love to get your input on this bag:

Item: celine strap clutch - gray 
Listing Number: no number 
Seller: posheliza19
Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/kbfQ8jtCDT

Any help is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Opalbunny said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Would love to get your input on this bag:
> 
> Item: celine strap clutch - gray
> Listing Number: no number
> Seller: posheliza19
> Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/kbfQ8jtCDT
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Thank you!



I need a clear frontal picture of the logo and serial number.


----------



## jennie_iva

Hi. 
Reposting in case it was missed. 
Please authenticate this. This time it’s a twisted cabas in beautiful blue. 

Item: Celine Twisted Cabas
Listing number: trade me nz 1913794949
Seller: vicky18_9

https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-1913794949.htm


----------



## nylight33

Hi, I’m new here. I’m considering buying a Celine belt bag off eBay and my friend recommended I share images here to check on authenticity. Seller has good feedback but I’m not 100% sure. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thank you so much.


----------



## nylight33

My friend just told me I’m supposed to send link and sellers’s name:

Seller: dyhappy001
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202560131468




nylight33 said:


> Hi, I’m new here. I’m considering buying a Celine belt bag off eBay and my friend recommended I share images here to check on authenticity. Seller has good feedback but I’m not 100% sure. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thank you so much.


----------



## Diana14

Seller: oniochalasia
Link: 

Hello i am a newbie here..I am planning to buy this celine nano on instagram.I just want to make sure its not fake. Can someone Please help me authenticate? Thank you in advance


----------



## Sophia

jennie_iva said:


> Hi.
> Reposting in case it was missed.
> Please authenticate this. This time it’s a twisted cabas in beautiful blue.
> 
> Item: Celine Twisted Cabas
> Listing number: trade me nz 1913794949
> Seller: vicky18_9
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-1913794949.htm



I would stay away. One of the stock pictures the seller has posted is from a fake designer web store.


----------



## Sophia

Diana14 said:


> Seller: oniochalasia
> Link:
> 
> Hello i am a newbie here..I am planning to buy this celine nano on instagram.I just want to make sure its not fake. Can someone Please help me authenticate? Thank you in advance




Be cautious purchasing from resellers on Instagram. The bag in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## Diana14

Sophia said:


> Be cautious purchasing from resellers on Instagram. The bag in the pictures is authentic.


 Thank you very much for the reply. I will


----------



## Opalbunny

Sophia said:


> I need a clear frontal picture of the logo and serial number.


Hi Sophia! Can you check out this bag again? I asked the seller to post a photo of the logo head on and also she attempted to take a photo of the serial number. Would love to get your input!


----------



## Opalbunny

Opalbunny said:


> Hi Sophia! Can you check out this bag again? I asked the seller to post a photo of the logo head on and also she attempted to take a photo of the serial number. Would love to get your input!



The serial number is SGM3177! I just received a message from the seller. 

Sorry for the multiple posts, and thank you for your help!


----------



## nylight33

Hi Sophia,
Could you please authenticate this one for me? 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223317566496
Seller: momo721 
Item number: 223317566496

Thank you!

Here are some additional pics the seller provided:


----------



## jennie_iva

Sophia said:


> I would stay away. One of the stock pictures the seller has posted is from a fake designer web store.



Thanks again for your help, Sophia!


----------



## random_person

Hi, new to the Celine forum, looking for my first #oldceline...

Item: Celine Black Drummed Leather Micro Luggage
Listing Number: Poshmark, link below
Seller: naurin26
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-5b4a533fc9bf50467f86f6ed
Comments: Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Sophia

nylight33 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please authenticate this one for me?
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223317566496
> Seller: momo721
> Item number: 223317566496
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Here are some additional pics the seller provided:


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

random_person said:


> Hi, new to the Celine forum, looking for my first #oldceline...
> 
> Item: Celine Black Drummed Leather Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: Poshmark, link below
> Seller: naurin26
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-5b4a533fc9bf50467f86f6ed
> Comments: Thank you so much for your help!



Ask for pictures of the cards


----------



## Sophia

Opalbunny said:


> The serial number is SGM3177! I just received a message from the seller.
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts, and thank you for your help!



I dont know if I'm too late as the listing has ended, but I needed a picture of the serial number.


----------



## Rdo152

I purchased this bag from a designer consignment shop. I was told this was a vintage bag. Need help before my return window closes. Description is Celine Shoulder Bag Macadam No M13.


----------



## Opalbunny

Sophia said:


> I dont know if I'm too late as the listing has ended, but I needed a picture of the serial number.


I’ll keep that in mind for next time. Thank you for your help.


----------



## amy6861

amy6861 said:


> Dear Sophia
> Please kindly look at the followings when you have time.
> Thank you in advance. You're the best!!!
> 
> 1) Item: Belt
> Listing Number: 113558081507
> Seller: top_brands777
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...r-brown-Dio-silk-scarf-as-a-gift/113558081507
> 
> 2) Item: Belt
> Listing Number: 264138495707
> Seller: snegiv
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...cro-Belt-bag-in-grained-calfskin/264138495707



Dear Sophia
Sorry, I’m reposting this as it has been missed.
Please kindly look at the above.
Thank you!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi Sophia, can you please let me know if this is authentic? the seller also provided me a copy of the receipt. 
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MIN...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649#viTabs_0
seller: millslaulaure
item# 163494233048

thanks!


----------



## Sophia

amy6861 said:


> Dear Sophia
> Sorry, I’m reposting this as it has been missed.
> Please kindly look at the above.
> Thank you!



I need clear front picture of the logo.


----------



## Sophia

amy6861 said:


> Dear Sophia
> Sorry, I’m reposting this as it has been missed.
> Please kindly look at the above.
> Thank you!



Also, I miss many posts because you guys need to tag me in these posts!


----------



## Sophia

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi Sophia, can you please let me know if this is authentic? the seller also provided me a copy of the receipt.
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MINI-BELT-BAG-IN-BLACK-GRAINED-CALFSKIN/163494233048?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649#viTabs_0
> seller: millslaulaure
> item# 163494233048
> 
> thanks!



I need a front picture of the logo


----------



## Annise

Item:Celine Nano Bag 
Listing Number:132927197146
Seller:stephanie041011
Link:Celine Nano Bag https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/132927197146
Comments: Please help to authentic this nano bag from ebay . Thank you


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi guys, I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this celine belt bag, thanks so much!
Item: Authentic Celine Black Croc-Print Small Belt Tote - Bag
Listing Number: 153346024178
Seller: siti13
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...=item23b422a2f2:g:AioAAOSwiwZcKD5T:rk:24:pf:0


----------



## PursePrincess24

Sophia said:


> I need a front picture of the logo


Here you go! Thanks


----------



## RimmaRafisovna

Hello Sofia, my name is Rimma. I’m from Russia. Can you please authenticate this sangle bag for me.  Thank you)
Item: Celine classic box
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:Buyer
Serial number: S-MP-1107


----------



## RimmaRafisovna

RimmaRafisovna said:


> Hello Sofia, my name is Rimma. I’m from Russia. Can you please authenticate this sangle bag for me.  Thank you)
> Item: Celine classic box
> Listing Number: N/A
> Serial number: S-MP-1107


----------



## dschwarz

Dear Sophia, Could you please help me to authenticate this classic? The seller added the serial number and please let me know if you need more detailed pictures. Thank you. 



dschwarz said:


> Also this one.
> Item: celine Box
> Item number: 183620779011
> Seller: delya0507
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box/183620779011?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=9e9263de1d934899bf1aed4e0245e2dc&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=183620779011&itm=183620779011&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:61df0850-1844-11e9-9311-74dbd180b847|parentrq:4e4ae9c21680aa14441722f3fff29fd5|iid:1
> 
> Thank you again.


----------



## random_person

Sophia said:


> Ask for pictures of the cards



Thank you Sophia! Seller is not responding so I think I can assume I can move on.


----------



## Sophia

Annise said:


> Item:Celine Nano Bag
> Listing Number:132927197146
> Seller:stephanie041011
> Link:Celine Nano Bag https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/132927197146
> Comments: Please help to authentic this nano bag from ebay . Thank you



Need a clear picture of logo and serial number


----------



## Sophia

lcscjzc said:


> Hi guys, I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this celine belt bag, thanks so much!
> Item: Authentic Celine Black Croc-Print Small Belt Tote - Bag
> Listing Number: 153346024178
> Seller: siti13
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...=item23b422a2f2:g:AioAAOSwiwZcKD5T:rk:24:pf:0


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

PursePrincess24 said:


> Here you go! Thanks


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

RimmaRafisovna said:


> Hello Sofia, my name is Rimma. I’m from Russia. Can you please authenticate this sangle bag for me.  Thank you)
> Item: Celine classic box
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller:Buyer
> Serial number: S-MP-1107



This bag is not the Sangle. It is called the Classic. The bag is fake. The logo is positioned way too far up.


----------



## Sophia

dschwarz said:


> Dear Sophia, Could you please help me to authenticate this classic? The seller added the serial number and please let me know if you need more detailed pictures. Thank you.


Authentic


----------



## amy6861

Sophia said:


> I need clear front picture of the logo.


Dear Sophia
Thank you for your reply! Please see below for the photos the seller sent and advise.
Thank you again.

Item: Belt
Listing Number: 264138495707
Seller: snegiv 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...cro-Belt-bag-in-grained-calfskin/264138495707


----------



## random_person

random_person said:


> Thank you Sophia! Seller is not responding so I think I can assume I can move on.



Well now seller has added photo of cards, can you please take a look? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

amy6861 said:


> Dear Sophia
> Thank you for your reply! Please see below for the photos the seller sent and advise.
> Thank you again.
> 
> Item: Belt
> Listing Number: 264138495707
> Seller: snegiv
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...cro-Belt-bag-in-grained-calfskin/264138495707
> View attachment 4319906
> View attachment 4319907
> View attachment 4319908
> View attachment 4319909



I'd stay away. The logo is too thin.


----------



## amy6861

Sophia said:


> I'd stay away. The logo is too thin.


Dear Sophia
Thank you so much for your precious time!
Could you also look at this for #1. I just received the photo from the seller.

Item: Belt
Listing Number: 113558081507
Seller: top_brands777
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...r-brown-Dio-silk-scarf-as-a-gift/113558081507


----------



## Aherrod

Dear Sophia,
I have a pre-loved, very good condition CELINE bag that I purchased at a duty-free store in approximately 1998. It has been used 3-4 times and been in storage. Can you please suggest the best place for me to learn more about the bag (it's name, if it has one)... I phoned the CELINE retail store in Sydney (my home city) and they just told me to Google it, but I'm not able to find any information online. I'd like to understand it's resale value and then sell it. If you could suggest an appropriate price and place to sell it I'd be very grateful. 

CODE: M171
COLOUR: DARK NAVY with Gold Chain and leather strap, Red lining.
PURCHASED NEW: Approx. 1997-1998


----------



## lcscjzc

Sophia said:


> Authentic


thanks so much!


----------



## Cupid92

never mind-I posted something but can clearly see its fake


----------



## MariRosa

Dear Sophia,
I have been offered these two classic box bags. As there is no online listing I cannot post a link or sellers name or items number, but the seller sent me several pictures and additional information I will now post. I really hope it is enough to authenticate.

Items: Celine Classic box bag medium


----------



## MariRosa




----------



## MariRosa

This was the dark green one, now there come the other one in color sky

Serial number of the dark green is:
U-CE-0112

And of the sky blue the seller wrote:
 U-CE-0133
But I read the last two numbers as 88, so that the number would be:
 U-CE-0188

Thanks so much, Sophia, in advance!


----------



## MariRosa

And some more pictures of the sky and dark green colored classic box bags, thanks so much, sophia


----------



## love fashion_hateshopping

Celine Cabas Medium Tassel in Natural Calfskin. Would love verification of authenticity.

Thanks so much.


----------



## mara1743

lisabmiller said:


> Box bags do indeed have serial numbers inside the seam.
> Boutiques are not allowed to share that information.


Hi Lisa! I indeed had another SA’s help to locate the serial number. Please see the attached photo. It reads as F-GA-2138.


----------



## galex101404

Item Description: Celine Nano Tote

item #: ‭132867951341‬

Seller: eliz7721

Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-TOTE-IN-SOURIS-/132867951341

Hi @Sophia 
Could you please authenticate this bag? I think the seller has the color wrong in the listing. Looks more like stone than souris to me. She mentioned she purchased in July 2017. Please confirm if you think this is authentic. Thanks very much for your input!


----------



## Sophia

love fashion_hateshopping said:


> View attachment 4321380
> View attachment 4321381
> View attachment 4321382
> View attachment 4321389
> View attachment 4321390
> 
> Celine Cabas Medium Tassel in Natural Calfskin. Would love verification of authenticity.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Authentic. Natural Calfskin is the easiest leather to authenticate as it's incredibly difficult to replicate this specific leather. This bag is beautiful! I used to own it!


----------



## Sophia

galex101404 said:


> Item Description: Celine Nano Tote
> 
> item #: ‭132867951341‬
> 
> Seller: eliz7721
> 
> Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-TOTE-IN-SOURIS-/132867951341
> 
> Hi @Sophia
> Could you please authenticate this bag? I think the seller has the color wrong in the listing. Looks more like stone than souris to me. She mentioned she purchased in July 2017. Please confirm if you think this is authentic. Thanks very much for your input!



This bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Dear Sophia,
> I have been offered these two classic box bags. As there is no online listing I cannot post a link or sellers name or items number, but the seller sent me several pictures and additional information I will now post. I really hope it is enough to authenticate.
> 
> Items: Celine Classic box bag medium



The Sky Classic is fake. Does the green one come with tags?


----------



## Sophia

Aherrod said:


> Dear Sophia,
> I have a pre-loved, very good condition CELINE bag that I purchased at a duty-free store in approximately 1998. It has been used 3-4 times and been in storage. Can you please suggest the best place for me to learn more about the bag (it's name, if it has one)... I phoned the CELINE retail store in Sydney (my home city) and they just told me to Google it, but I'm not able to find any information online. I'd like to understand it's resale value and then sell it. If you could suggest an appropriate price and place to sell it I'd be very grateful.
> 
> CODE: M171
> COLOUR: DARK NAVY with Gold Chain and leather strap, Red lining.
> PURCHASED NEW: Approx. 1997-1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320791
> View attachment 4320792
> View attachment 4320794
> View attachment 4320793
> View attachment 4320795
> View attachment 4320796



I'm sorry I'm only knowledgable in Phoebe era Céline!


----------



## dschwarz

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Purchased  
Thank you so much Sophia, I appreciate how much time and effort you spend everyday on this forum.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Please help me add another Celine in my collection. Tia! 

Item Description: Celine Boogie Canvas Monogram Bag

Item #: 113594340345

Seller: lestersmomsie

Listing: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-C...bag/113594340345?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## galex101404

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic!



Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> The Sky Classic is fake. Does the green one come with tags?



Thank you very much Sophia! Because of You I have been able to avoid a fake purchase once again - although I am a little sad because I would have liked the sky blue color a lot. I do not think that the dark green one does come with tags as she wanted to send me everything availabe about the bags. Do you think it is authentic? Would be some kind of mad because it is the same seller as the sky blue one but...

Would You mind giving me another try with this one here?

item number: 283348048453 (ebay)
Item description: Celine Classic Box Bag burgundy
link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/celine-box-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
seller:  hao-9227

Thanks so much for your priceless efforts and your precious time!


----------



## chemicalwallaby

Hello Sophia, I wonder if you could help authenticate this small cabas for me?

The zip on top has no markings but the one on the inner pocket does.










Please let me know if I should provide any additional photos.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...390958?hash=item4b5b110bae:g:S9AAAOSwSn1cPcTX

Seller: brandearauction

Thanks in advance for your thoughts! I've learnt a lot from you just by lurking here and reading your take on other bags.


----------



## Sophia

chemicalwallaby said:


> Hello Sophia, I wonder if you could help authenticate this small cabas for me?
> 
> The zip on top has no markings but the one on the inner pocket does.
> 
> View attachment 4322064
> View attachment 4322065
> View attachment 4322066
> View attachment 4322067
> View attachment 4322068
> View attachment 4322069
> View attachment 4322070
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I should provide any additional photos.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...390958?hash=item4b5b110bae:g:S9AAAOSwSn1cPcTX
> 
> Seller: brandearauction
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts! I've learnt a lot from you just by lurking here and reading your take on other bags.



Authentic! I've purchased from them before and they are pretty great!


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Thank you very much Sophia! Because of You I have been able to avoid a fake purchase once again - although I am a little sad because I would have liked the sky blue color a lot. I do not think that the dark green one does come with tags as she wanted to send me everything availabe about the bags. Do you think it is authentic? Would be some kind of mad because it is the same seller as the sky blue one but...
> 
> Would You mind giving me another try with this one here?
> 
> item number: 283348048453 (ebay)
> Item description: Celine Classic Box Bag burgundy
> link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/celine-box-bag-medium/283348048453?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller:  hao-9227
> 
> Thanks so much for your priceless efforts and your precious time!



The link doesn't work for me dear!


----------



## Tonitonipoponi

Hello, Sophia! 
Can you pls help me authenticate this datk green Celine Box Bag. It looks like the one @MariRosa posted but the serial number is different so I’m sure that they’re not the same bags. It’s not posted on ebay nor on any other auction sites so I can’t post a link here. Here are the pictures that the seller provided me with.


----------



## Tonitonipoponi

Tonitonipoponi said:


> View attachment 4322650
> View attachment 4322651
> View attachment 4322652
> View attachment 4322653
> View attachment 4322654
> View attachment 4322655
> View attachment 4322656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Sophia!
> Can you pls help me authenticate this datk green Celine Box Bag. It looks like the one @MariRosa posted but the serial number is different so I’m sure that they’re not the same bags. It’s not posted on ebay nor on any other auction sites so I can’t post a link here. Here are the pictures that the seller provided me with.


Here are other pictures of the bag..


----------



## chemicalwallaby

Sophia said:


> Authentic! I've purchased from them before and they are pretty great!



Thank you so much, @Sophia! Good to know you had a good experience with them as well.

How about this cabas btw? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...-Tan-Red-Grained-Italian-Leather/362479547319

I notice that nowhere in the listing does it say it's authentic...


----------



## Sophia

chemicalwallaby said:


> Thank you so much, @Sophia! Good to know you had a good experience with them as well.
> 
> How about this cabas btw?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...-Tan-Red-Grained-Italian-Leather/362479547319
> 
> I notice that nowhere in the listing does it say it's authentic...



This is authentic as well!


----------



## Sophia

Tonitonipoponi said:


> View attachment 4322663
> 
> Here are other pictures of the bag..



The bag is a super fake.


----------



## chemicalwallaby

Sophia said:


> This is authentic as well!



Fab, thank you again, Sophia!


----------



## Tonitonipoponi

Sophia said:


> The bag is a super fake.


Wow thanks for this!!!! ❤️You are amazing!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi! This may have been overlooked. Please help me authenticate this item. Thanks so much in advance! 

Item Description: Celine Boogie Canvas Monogram Bag (as per seller's listing)
Item #: 113594340345
Seller: lestersmomsie
Listing: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-C...bag/113594340345?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> The link doesn't work for me dear!



Thank you, Sophia, the listing seems to be deleted by eBay which might speak for itself.

I have another find I would kindly like to ask you for your expert opinion about:

Item: Celine classic box bag 
Item number (eBay.de): 401691637980
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Box-...637980?hash=item5d86aff8dc:g:ZsEAAOSwkelcM60Y
Seller: hatyoku-0

And what do you think about the dark green one I posted yesterday? Seller says it does not come with tags (you asked about that). Is it authentic?

Thank you once again in advance...


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Thank you, Sophia, the listing seems to be deleted by eBay which might speak for itself.
> 
> I have another find I would kindly like to ask you for your expert opinion about:
> 
> Item: Celine classic box bag
> Item number (eBay.de): 401691637980
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Box-...637980?hash=item5d86aff8dc:g:ZsEAAOSwkelcM60Y
> Seller: hatyoku-0
> 
> And what do you think about the dark green one I posted yesterday? Seller says it does not come with tags (you asked about that). Is it authentic?
> 
> Thank you once again in advance...



I would stay away from the Green one. I'm pretty sure it's a super fake. 

This black one is authentic.


----------



## Kakoski

Hi Sophia , could you please give me your opinion on this bag and help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine luggage
Link:  https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/celine-handbags-bags-98483.


----------



## Mira32911

Hi Sophia,

Can you authenticate this powder box bag? The stitch line seems uneven front and back. 
Thanks

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6927562.shtml


----------



## amjac2wm

Hi Sophia,
Is it possible for you to authenticate the attached photos of a black Nano Belt? Thanks so much!!


----------



## random_person

Sophia, would you be willing to take another look at this Micro Luggage Tote now that the seller has added pics of the cards that came with the bag? Thank you so much for your time.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-5b4a533fc9bf50467f86f6ed


----------



## Pkac

Hi Sophia,
I’m new to Celine and have recently purchased a large Trio through Yoogi’s Closet. I felt really confident buying through them, but have since come across some horror stories and upon comparing pictures of fake Trios to legitimate Trios I’m a little worried about how the stitching looks on the zipper pulls. Hopefully it’s just me being completely paranoid! 

LINK:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-pale-yellow-lambskin-leather-large-trio-bag.html

Thank you so much!!


----------



## uhrudzko

Hi Sophia,

Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Classic Box in Camel color? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Camel-Shoulder-Bag/123617912604

Thank you for your help!
Ulyana


----------



## Sophia

Kakoski said:


> Hi Sophia , could you please give me your opinion on this bag and help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine luggage
> Link:  https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/celine-handbags-bags-98483.



Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

random_person said:


> Sophia, would you be willing to take another look at this Micro Luggage Tote now that the seller has added pics of the cards that came with the bag? Thank you so much for your time.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Tote-5b4a533fc9bf50467f86f6ed


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Classic Box in Camel color?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Camel-Shoulder-Bag/123617912604
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> Ulyana


Authentic! But there’s a huge crease in the leather on the bottom panel


----------



## Sophia

Pkac said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I’m new to Celine and have recently purchased a large Trio through Yoogi’s Closet. I felt really confident buying through them, but have since come across some horror stories and upon comparing pictures of fake Trios to legitimate Trios I’m a little worried about how the stitching looks on the zipper pulls. Hopefully it’s just me being completely paranoid!
> 
> LINK:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-pale-yellow-lambskin-leather-large-trio-bag.html
> 
> Thank you so much!!



The bag is authentic. I have many Trio’s and the stitching isn’t always perfect. It doesn’t bug me that much!


----------



## Sophia

amjac2wm said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Is it possible for you to authenticate the attached photos of a black Nano Belt? Thanks so much!!


Do you have the original listing link and a serial number? Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you authenticate this powder box bag? The stitch line seems uneven front and back.
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6927562.shtml


The bag is authentic. Because of the light colored leather the stitching is more visible


----------



## uhrudzko

Thank you Sophia!


----------



## random_person

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## amjac2wm

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original listing link and a serial number? Thanks!



Sure! 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183598689685


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> .



Sophia, could you please take a look at this Box Bag? It's in pretty bad condition, but so far to me seems to be authentic. These are the only photos I have at the moment. Could you tell me if there any red flags?


----------



## Sophia

amjac2wm said:


> Sure!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183598689685



This bag is a super fake. Notice how in the listing the seller never mentions that it's authentic.

The font on the Made in Italy stamp is off and the lining in the interior is off too.


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> Sophia, could you please take a look at this Box Bag? It's in pretty bad condition, but so far to me seems to be authentic. These are the only photos I have at the moment. Could you tell me if there any red flags?
> 
> View attachment 4324784
> View attachment 4324785
> View attachment 4324786
> View attachment 4324788
> View attachment 4324789
> View attachment 4324784
> View attachment 4324785
> View attachment 4324786
> View attachment 4324788
> View attachment 4324789
> View attachment 4324790
> View attachment 4324791
> View attachment 4324792
> View attachment 4324793
> View attachment 4324795



This bag is actually obviously fake. The texture of the leather lacks any sheen and it surely fake. The biggest giveaway is the font on the logo - completely off. Terrible fake!


----------



## amjac2wm

Sophia said:


> This bag is a super fake. Notice how in the listing the seller never mentions that it's authentic.
> 
> The font on the Made in Italy stamp is off and the lining in the interior is off too.



That’s what I thought, thanks so much for verifying it.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> This bag is actually obviously fake. The texture of the leather lacks any sheen and it surely fake. The biggest giveaway is the font on the logo - completely off. Terrible fake!


Thank you!


----------



## Pkac

Sophia said:


> The bag is authentic. I have many Trio’s and the stitching isn’t always perfect. It doesn’t bug me that much!



Fantastic!!! It won’t bug me at all either, now that I know the bag is definitely genuine. Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> This bag is a terrible fake. I'm so sorry about this. I've always mentioned that Vestiaire's authentication team was great, but this is appalling. Please contact them immediately. The dust bag is fake. The logo is completely off - the font is off. And the biggest clue is the font on the date stamp and the code - it says the bag was made in 2012, but the Sangle wasn't introduced until Fall 2015.


Hi Sophia,
So I sent the bag back to Vestiaire Collective and got my refund back. But I didn’t get my import duty and tax back yet. They also refunded me a pair of Chanel earrings that does not match the description.


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> The bag is authentic. Because of the light colored leather the stitching is more visible


Thank you so much Sophia.


----------



## Sophia

Mira32911 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> So I sent the bag back to Vestiaire Collective and got my refund back. But I didn’t get my import duty and tax back yet. They also refunded me a pair of Chanel earrings that does not match the description.



I'm so happy to hear this! Sorry again dear! ~


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> I'm so happy to hear this! Sorry again dear! ~


No, thank you!! Thank you so much for pointing it out that it’s fake. Otherwise I would not have second thought. I’m so glad I found this thread.


----------



## whanny

Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Oval Clutch (Navy) 
Listing Number: 294263
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...MIvIKG386U4AIVCIbICh2_qQl_EAQYASABEgJqRPD_BwE

Hello Sophia, or potentially anyone! Could you please authenticate this item? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## random_person

Hello again!  Would you please take a look at another Micro Luggage tote? Many thanks!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-micro-luggage-drummed-calf-skin-5c4e34d034a4ef9a2273b9a9


----------



## Mira32911

Sophia said:


> The logo is not off. This is the new logo.


Hi Sophia,
I sent this one back to Vestiaire Collecrive for a second check as well as the big bucket bag. They refunded the celine small classic but stated the big bucket bag is authentic. They didn’t say why they are refunding me this Celine Classic but I suppose they found out it wasn’t authentic after the second check. So I received two fake bags and one fake earrings from them altogether.


----------



## amjac2wm

Hi Sophia!

Can you also review the following amazone nano luggage: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192779111486

Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

whanny said:


> Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Oval Clutch (Navy)
> Listing Number: 294263
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...MIvIKG386U4AIVCIbICh2_qQl_EAQYASABEgJqRPD_BwE
> 
> Hello Sophia, or potentially anyone! Could you please authenticate this item? Thank you so much in advance.


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

random_person said:


> Hello again!  Would you please take a look at another Micro Luggage tote? Many thanks!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-micro-luggage-drummed-calf-skin-5c4e34d034a4ef9a2273b9a9



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

amjac2wm said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Can you also review the following amazone nano luggage: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192779111486
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! This may have been overlooked. Please help me authenticate this item. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item Description: Celine Boogie Canvas Monogram Bag (as per seller's listing)
> Item #: 113594340345
> Seller: lestersmomsie
> Listing: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-C...bag/113594340345?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144



I missed on this item unfortunately bec. I kept waiting for the authentication but this post seemed to be ignored. I wonder why was it so? I'm not a newbie member here in tPF but new to Celine that's why I was asking for help so that I can add a Celine in my collection and eventually be able to participate here more.


----------



## random_person

Thank you so much[emoji3]


----------



## sxcadenfreude

Item: Celine Nano Luggage (Black)
Listing Number: 6937380
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-6937380.shtml

Hello Sophia!Please help authenticate this item? As there isn't much detail included in the description, would appreciate it! TIA!


----------



## amjac2wm

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Is this the right place to ask about authentication of a Celine scarf? 

I bought one on a second hand market in Stockholm, long before I even knew about the brand Celine. This may have been more than 10 years ago. The woman who sold it also had Dior scarfs etc on her table, but as I could not be sure about authenticity I just bought a pretty "non luxury branded" scarf (or so I thought!). I was not at all careful with it, it got tossed around but I never wore it as a scarf, but I had it tied around some bag handle at some point. Then I washed it in 60 degrees celsius (60°C= 140.0000°F). I expected it to get ruined but it still looked perfect after this not-so-gentle treatment, so I thought it must be made of a quite durable material.

I put it away and when I then found it in some old box years later, and by this time knew about the brand Celine, and recognised the logo on the scarf, so, I could not wear it as I would never want to wear anything that might be a fake, even though I really liked the design of it.

So, I would really like to know if it might be real or not, after all, to know if I can start using it or not. Let me know if this is where I should post pictures, or if not, please direct me to the right thread!


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> I would stay away from the Green one. I'm pretty sure it's a super fake.
> 
> This black one is authentic.



Thank you very much Sophia, once again.

Would You mind take a look at this one?

https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

Although it is sold at vestiaire, I have doubts regarding the leather (and its condition- very good?). And the tag/sticker with the name "flap bag" looks wrong (it is a classic).

Thank you very much in advance for your efforts, I appreciate!


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Thank you very much Sophia, once again.
> 
> Would You mind take a look at this one?
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto
> 
> Although it is sold at vestiaire, I have doubts regarding the leather (and its condition- very good?). And the tag/sticker with the name "flap bag" looks wrong (it is a classic).
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your efforts, I appreciate!



Actually, this bag in this color and hardware is from 2012. Years back - the identification card for the Classic Box was the Flap Bag. 

This bag is very used but authentic.


----------



## Sophia

sxcadenfreude said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage (Black)
> Listing Number: 6937380
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-6937380.shtml
> 
> Hello Sophia!Please help authenticate this item? As there isn't much detail included in the description, would appreciate it! TIA!



I'm sure this is authentic.


----------



## sxcadenfreude

Sophia said:


> I'm sure this is authentic.


Thank you Sophia!


----------



## Cpyypf

Hello authenticators, I just bought a Celine box bag from a Facebook seller. I would be grateful if you could authenticate it for me. The serial number is F-LA-1157. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Hello authenticators, I just bought a Celine box bag from a Facebook seller. I would be grateful if you could authenticate it for me. The serial number is F-LA-1157. Thank you very much!



Do you have a link of any sorts?


----------



## ahswong

I dont want to accuse anyone of selling fakes but I am almost 99.9% sure that this is a fake bag. The hint for me was the clasp. Ladies, what are your thoughts?
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m37944887658


----------



## Cpyypf

Sophia said:


> Do you have a link of any sorts?



Hi Sophia, this is the link to her FB profile. She does luxury consignment. 

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=704353761

And this the the link to the box bag:

https://m.facebook.com/pugpug927/po...tn__=EH-R&cached_data=false&ftid=&mdp=1&mdf=1


----------



## jmc3007

Mira32911 said:


> So I sent the bag back to Vestiaire Collective and got my refund back. But I didn’t get my import duty and tax back yet. They also refunded me a pair of Chanel earrings that does not match the description.


email VC support and give them screenshot or receipt of duty paid and they will refund you. I have had it done several times before. They take counterfeit claims seriously in France, you should/can hold them accountable for international shipping of counterfeit goods.


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> Actually, this bag in this color and hardware is from 2012. Years back - the identification card for the Classic Box was the Flap Bag.
> 
> This bag is very used but authentic.



Thank You so much Sophia, unfortunately I have not been quick enough. 

What about this one? Dear Sophia, could you please authenticate this one although listing has already ended? I am unsure because of the colour of the clasp and the structure of the leather and of course because of its low price...

https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Thank You so much Sophia, unfortunately I have not been quick enough.
> 
> What about this one? Dear Sophia, could you please authenticate this one although listing has already ended? I am unsure because of the colour of the clasp and the structure of the leather and of course because of its low price...
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto
> 
> Thanks again in advance!



Not enough pictures to authenticate. As for the color of hardware, Céline changed the hardware to a more matte aged brass in 2016/2017. My Classic from 2013 has this shiny hardware.


----------



## Sophia

ahswong said:


> I dont want to accuse anyone of selling fakes but I am almost 99.9% sure that this is a fake bag. The hint for me was the clasp. Ladies, what are your thoughts?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m37944887658


This bag is actually authentic


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Hello authenticators, I just bought a Celine box bag from a Facebook seller. I would be grateful if you could authenticate it for me. The serial number is F-LA-1157. Thank you very much!


I believe this bag to be fake.


----------



## Cpyypf

Sophia said:


> I believe this bag to be fake.


Thanks Sophia for your help. I felt cheated, and the bag does look n feel authentic to me, especially with the zipper marking

What about this one on eBay? Here's the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PAR...281111?hash=item41ed8c7b97:g:Zj4AAOSwLLZbT0tp

This is the serial number


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Thanks Sophia for your help. I felt cheated, and the bag does look n feel authentic to me, especially with the zipper marking
> 
> What about this one on eBay? Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PAR...281111?hash=item41ed8c7b97:g:Zj4AAOSwLLZbT0tp
> 
> This is the serial number


How much did you pay for it? Can you get a refund?

The Red one doesn't have enough clear pictures for me to authenticate


----------



## pursegirlatx

Hi Sophia. Can you authenticate for me? I already purchased so crossing my fingers! Also attaching additional photos she sent me. Thank you!

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Caramel
Listing number: 132933665786
Seller: I320c
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132933665786


----------



## Sophia

pursegirlatx said:


> Hi Sophia. Can you authenticate for me? I already purchased so crossing my fingers! Also attaching additional photos she sent me. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Caramel
> Listing number: 132933665786
> Seller: I320c
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132933665786


Authentic!


----------



## mllemagpie

Hi- wondering about these two trotteur bags by the same seller. Could you please take a look? Thank you! 

Item: Celine trotteur
Listing number: 153271101809 and 153271101794
Seller: wswizard11
Listing: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153271101809
and
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153271101794


----------



## Ingeridem

Hi Sophia, I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag? The bag is listed at a norwegian website.

Item: Celine Box Bag medium
Listing Number:
Seller: Norwegian seller
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=138108625


----------



## Sophia

mllemagpie said:


> Hi- wondering about these two trotteur bags by the same seller. Could you please take a look? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine trotteur
> Listing number: 153271101809 and 153271101794
> Seller: wswizard11
> Listing:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153271101809
> and
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153271101794


Both are authentic!


----------



## Sophia

Ingeridem said:


> Hi Sophia, I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag? The bag is listed at a norwegian website.
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag medium
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Norwegian seller
> Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=138108625


Need additional photos to authenticate!


----------



## mllemagpie

Sophia said:


> Both are authentic!


Thank you!


----------



## uhrudzko

Hi Sophia. Would really appreciate if you can take a look at this Celine Classic Box in Gray Zinc from ebay. The seller is based in Italy. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Zinc-Gray-BNWT/173771597553


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Hi Sophia. Would really appreciate if you can take a look at this Celine Classic Box in Gray Zinc from ebay. The seller is based in Italy.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Zinc-Gray-BNWT/173771597553


Authentic


----------



## uhrudzko

Thank you Sophia! Appreciate it.


----------



## MH.

Dear authentificators,

I bought my first Céline Bag this week at a well-known German online shop for designer bags (they also do advertisement on television). They have an 100% original guarantee. However, you can return a bag, so I'm a bit paranoid about the authenticity. I was not able to take a proper picture of the 'Made in Italy' sign because its so dark.

Item: Céline Mini Box Bag in black 
Seller: Fashionette.de

I really appreciate that you take your time to help us with that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MH.

Some more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Mira32911

Hello,
Does anyone know hot to authenticate the Celine alphabet necklace? Please let me know if this one is authentic or not. Thank you so much. 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-metal-alphabet-celine-necklace-6886397.shtml


----------



## Cpyypf

Sophia said:


> I believe this bag to be fake.


Sophia, could u tell me why do you think it's fake? I paid around US$2000 for it. I don't think I can get a refund. Maybe I will get a refund if i get a certificate of authentication from a reseller. Do you know of Celine can does authentication service? Thanks!


----------



## elleb5

Hi! So grateful for this awesome community and would absolutely love your help authenticating this Celine Nano luggage in Amazon green. 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Amazon Green
Listing: 153363405000
Seller: chuck7424
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...h=item23b52bd8c8:g:UrMAAOSwZupcR7Q7:rk:6:pf:0

I've requested more photos and am waiting to hear back


----------



## isabelasiciliano

Dear Sophia/authenticators, 

Do you believe you could help me authenticate this Nano Luggage listed on this Brazilian website? I already own an original Trio bag and do not recognise that hard authenticity card shown on the first pic...

https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-c...13375&qid=vq-b2f_09kyz.npdp&ref=8&sref=seller

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

isabelasiciliano said:


> Dear Sophia/authenticators,
> 
> Do you believe you could help me authenticate this Nano Luggage listed on this Brazilian website? I already own an original Trio bag and do not recognise that hard authenticity card shown on the first pic...
> 
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-c...13375&qid=vq-b2f_09kyz.npdp&ref=8&sref=seller
> 
> Thank you very much!



A terrible fake


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Sophia, could u tell me why do you think it's fake? I paid around US$2000 for it. I don't think I can get a refund. Maybe I will get a refund if i get a certificate of authentication from a reseller. Do you know of Celine can does authentication service? Thanks!



The sheen and texture of the leather looks off.


----------



## goodbyeblues

Hi Sophia, can you help me authenticate this? I can provide more pictures if needed.

Item: Medium Cabas Phantom in Terracotta Grained Leather
Listing Number: 223317540307
Seller: onquestyle
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223317540307
Comments: n/a


----------



## isun83

Item: authentic Celine medium box camel
Listing Number: 173777889307
Seller: washingtondcpaypal
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173777889307
Comments: thank you so much!


----------



## goodbyeblues

goodbyeblues said:


> Hi Sophia, can you help me authenticate this? I can provide more pictures if needed.
> 
> Item: Medium Cabas Phantom in Terracotta Grained Leather
> Listing Number: 223317540307
> Seller: onquestyle
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223317540307
> Comments: n/a


Update: Here are my photos showing the stamping and serial number.


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Dear authenticators,
What is your opinion about this bag? Thank you.
Item: Mini belt 
Listing Number: 303051636452
Seller: terra1312
Link:https://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-CELINE-MINI-BELT/303051636452?hash=item468f48fee4:g:0IkAAOSwSxVcWVzJ


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear Sophia, 
Please help me to authenticate this Celine Classic Box in Camel. I just bought it on ebay, but haven't paid for it. Want to be sure. Thank you! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-Box-Bag-Calfskin-Liege-SOLD-OUT/173777889307


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Please help me to authenticate this Celine Classic Box in Camel. I just bought it on ebay, but haven't paid for it. Want to be sure. Thank you!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-Box-Bag-Calfskin-Liege-SOLD-OUT/173777889307



This bag is fake


----------



## Sophia

4Cranberry4 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> What is your opinion about this bag? Thank you.
> Item: Mini belt
> Listing Number: 303051636452
> Seller: terra1312
> Link:https://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-CELINE-MINI-BELT/303051636452?hash=item468f48fee4:g:0IkAAOSwSxVcWVzJ


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

goodbyeblues said:


> Update: Here are my photos showing the stamping and serial number.
> 
> View attachment 4331066
> 
> View attachment 4331064


Authentic


----------



## uhrudzko

Thank you so much Sophia. I cancelled the transaction.


----------



## celineluver

Hi Sophia, hoping you can help me authenticate the item below? TIA!
Item: Celine Mini Clasp Bag-Black Smooth Calfskin
Listing: 333368
Seller: Unknown, location is Carlsbad Ca
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-clasp-bag-black-333668
Comments: From the pictures seems like this is in great condition for the price, but I am wary as I have never purchased from this site before and the item does not come with tags.


----------



## Sophia

celineluver said:


> Hi Sophia, hoping you can help me authenticate the item below? TIA!
> Item: Celine Mini Clasp Bag-Black Smooth Calfskin
> Listing: 333368
> Seller: Unknown, location is Carlsbad Ca
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-clasp-bag-black-333668
> Comments: From the pictures seems like this is in great condition for the price, but I am wary as I have never purchased from this site before and the item does not come with tags.


Tags doesn’t necessarily mean the bag is authentic! Fashionphile is pretty great. They’ve had some mishaps as is normal for any resale company.
This Clasp bag is authentic though!


----------



## elleb5

Hi Sophia and authenticators! Would really appreciate your help authenticating this bag. Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Amazon Green
Listing: 153363405000
Seller: chuck7424
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE-Drummed-Calfskin-Nano-Luggage-Amazon-Green/153363405000?hash=item23b52bd8c8:g:UrMAAOSwZupcR7Q7:rk:6f:0

I've requested more photos and am waiting to hear back


----------



## celineluver

Sophia said:


> Tags doesn’t necessarily mean the bag is authentic! Fashionphile is pretty great. They’ve had some mishaps as is normal for any resale company.
> This Clasp bag is authentic though!


Thank You Sophia!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear Sophia, I followed your advice and purchased that Celine Classic Box in Zinc Grey from eBay buyer that you confirmed was Authentic. I just got it in the mail and want to make sure I was sent the same bag that was on eBay. Would appreciate your help.


----------



## uhrudzko

More photos.


----------



## MichelleIsabelle

Hi @Sophia,

I've read through all of these threads extensively, but this is my very first post! I found my dream Celine bag on eBay and wanted to get your thoughts on it's authenticity. It looks good to me.

*Item:* Small Cabas in Grained Calfskin
*Listing Number:* 273680613273
*Seller:* marymary7012
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-CEL...=item3fb8a2bf99:g:mnIAAOSwEVlcLrou:rk:27:pf:0

Thank you in advance! By the way, I'm OBSESSED with your new Boxy bag!


----------



## Sophia

MichelleIsabelle said:


> Hi @Sophia,
> 
> I've read through all of these threads extensively, but this is my very first post! I found my dream Celine bag on eBay and wanted to get your thoughts on it's authenticity. It looks good to me.
> 
> *Item:* Small Cabas in Grained Calfskin
> *Listing Number:* 273680613273
> *Seller:* marymary7012
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-CEL...=item3fb8a2bf99:g:mnIAAOSwEVlcLrou:rk:27:pf:0
> 
> Thank you in advance! By the way, I'm OBSESSED with your new Boxy bag!



Welcome to the forum! This bag is authentic 100%! 

And thanks so much dear - it's a dream to find that bag!


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear Sophia, I followed your advice and purchased that Celine Classic Box in Zinc Grey from eBay buyer that you confirmed was Authentic. I just got it in the mail and want to make sure I was sent the same bag that was on eBay. Would appreciate your help.



Authentic! Such a beautiful Classic in Zinc!


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Hi Sophia, this is the link to her FB profile. She does luxury consignment.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=704353761
> 
> And this the the link to the box bag:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pugpug927/posts/pcb.10156962282748762/?photo_id=10156962281923762&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.10156962282748762&photo=10156962281923762&profileid=721361823&source=49&_ft_=mf_story_key.10156962282748762%3Atop_level_post_id.10156962282748762%3Atl_objid.10156962282748762%3Acontent_owner_id_new.704353761%3Athrowback_story_fbid.10156962282748762%3Aphoto_attachments_list.[10156962281923762%2C10156962281968762%2C10156962282053762%2C10156962282088762%2C10156962282188762]%3Astory_location.4%3Astory_attachment_style.album%3Athid.704353761%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A0%3A1549007999%3A8358971810197810697&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=false&ftid=&mdp=1&mdf=1



Also - the links you have given show fake bags. Not only are the bags fake, but the packaging is completely fake. 100%. You received a Box Calfskin in Camel but the link you provided for the bag shows a fake one in Calfskin Liege in a Taupe color.


----------



## uhrudzko

Thank you so much @Sophia! I am so grateful. I love this color too! So classy.


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Thank you so much @Sophia! I am so grateful. I love this color too! So classy.



****** is pretty awesome - enjoy the bag! 

The color is stunning!


----------



## MichelleIsabelle

Sophia said:


> Welcome to the forum! This bag is authentic 100%!
> 
> And thanks so much dear - it's a dream to find that bag!


Thank you so much Sophia! I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## elleb5

Hi Sophia, I apologize for this repeat post but I really would appreciate your help in authenticating this celine nano in amazon green: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...=item23b52bd8c8:g:UrMAAOSwZupcR7Q7:rk:12:pf:0

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lena Adams

unoma said:


> Bag is a Fake
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171511538763?ru=http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171511538763&_rdc=1


Hello everybody. I want to share my opinion. I have been searching for a good company with authentic handbags and finally I found it. It is called  Dream Luxury Cebu  which offers only authentic handbags and there is a great variety of bags. It is very easy to work with it and I am amazed. The company also offers authentication services for the bags via the Entrupy equipment for those who doubt their authenticity.
You can see https://luxurybagscebu.com
I hope, I helped.


----------



## Sophia

elleb5 said:


> Hi Sophia, I apologize for this repeat post but I really would appreciate your help in authenticating this celine nano in amazon green: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...=item23b52bd8c8:g:UrMAAOSwZupcR7Q7:rk:12:pf:0
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Can you ask for pictures of the tags


----------



## Diana14

Hello @Sophia ,

Its me again, I just wanted to ask if this celine nano belt bag is authentic. Its from the same seller on instagram. Just want to make sure its authentic as well. Thank you in advance  

Item: nano belt bag black
Seller: oniochalasia
Link:


----------



## Sophia

Diana14 said:


> Hello @Sophia ,
> 
> Its me again, I just wanted to ask if this celine nano belt bag is authentic. Its from the same seller on instagram. Just want to make sure its authentic as well. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: nano belt bag black
> Seller: oniochalasia
> Link:




This bag is fake.


----------



## Diana14

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake.


@Sophia ,
Thank you so much the first one, celine nano luggage bag was from the same seller and you said it was authentic . ill skip this one and look for other seller.


----------



## Opalbunny

Hi @Sophia 

Would love to get your input if you have a moment! Thank you 

Item: Celine Grained Calfskin Small Vertical Cabas Black
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-small-vertical-cabas-black-333928


----------



## Sophia

Diana14 said:


> @Sophia ,
> Thank you so much the first one, celine nano luggage bag was from the same seller and you said it was authentic . ill skip this one and look for other seller.



I don't think the seller is sourcing her bags from the same place.


----------



## Sophia

Diana14 said:


> @Sophia ,
> Thank you so much the first one, celine nano luggage bag was from the same seller and you said it was authentic . ill skip this one and look for other seller.


 Are you doubting my authentication?


----------



## Sophia

Opalbunny said:


> Hi @Sophia
> 
> Would love to get your input if you have a moment! Thank you
> 
> Item: Celine Grained Calfskin Small Vertical Cabas Black
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-small-vertical-cabas-black-333928


Authentic


----------



## Diana14

Sophia said:


> Are you doubting my authentication?


@Sophia 
Yes maybe shes not sourcing her bags from the same place, not at all. I hope you can still help me next time. Thank you so much !!


----------



## elleb5

Sophia said:


> Can you ask for pictures of the tags


@Sophia I requested additional photos a few days ago, and just now again, but I haven't heard anything from the seller. Perhaps a red flag?


----------



## Sophia

Diana14 said:


> @Sophia
> Yes maybe shes not sourcing her bags from the same place, not at all. I hope you can still help me next time. Thank you so much !!



Of course! Anytime!


----------



## Sophia

elleb5 said:


> @Sophia I requested additional photos a few days ago, and just now again, but I haven't heard anything from the seller. Perhaps a red flag?



I would stay away then!


----------



## elleb5

Sophia said:


> I would stay away then!


@Sophia  I may have spoke too soon. Here are the pictures they just provided. Your expertise is greatly appreciated!  (listing: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/153363405000?ul_noapp=true)


----------



## Sophia

elleb5 said:


> @Sophia  I may have spoke too soon. Here are the pictures they just provided. Your expertise is greatly appreciated!  (listing:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/153363405000?ul_noapp=true)


Authentic!


----------



## kitcat8

Hi Sophia! Could please check out this bag for me when you get the chance, thank you!

Item: Trio small black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Mercy002
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/mercy002-celine-trio-small-size-in
Comments: There is a video in the link as well.


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Hi Sophia! Could please check out this bag for me when you get the chance, thank you!
> 
> Item: Trio small black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Mercy002
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/mercy002-celine-trio-small-size-in
> Comments: There is a video in the link as well.
> 
> View attachment 4333976
> View attachment 4333977
> View attachment 4333978
> View attachment 4333979


a terrible fake


----------



## elleb5

@Sophia  Thank you so much!!


----------



## jstbytemee

Hello Authenticators! This is my first request for an authentication. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please Authenticate Celine Red Python Mini Luggage
Item: 272948957531
Listing Number:
Seller: goodsdept
Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Celine-...Leather-Trim-Excellent-Condition/272948957531
Comments: Auction states item/seller is located in Boston, MA, but after I bought this, they're stating they are located in Indonesia. And, if you look at the logo on the front of the bag, it appears to not be smooth and made with a circular instrument. So, I want to know if it's a fake, so I can cancel the transaction.
Thank you for your time!!


----------



## tearonph

Hi @Sophia

What a nice timing that I discovered this thread.

Would you be able to authenticate this bag?
It's a Celine Nano Belt in Grained Calfskin
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/213525671

Very weary about the serial number as I can't see Celine tagged with F-BN anywhere on the internet.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## tearonph

More pictures  Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

jstbytemee said:


> View attachment 4334095
> View attachment 4334096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Authenticators! This is my first request for an authentication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334098
> 
> Please Authenticate Celine Red Python Mini Luggage
> Item: 272948957531
> Listing Number:
> Seller: goodsdept
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Celine-...Leather-Trim-Excellent-Condition/272948957531
> Comments: Auction states item/seller is located in Boston, MA, but after I bought this, they're stating they are located in Indonesia. And, if you look at the logo on the front of the bag, it appears to not be smooth and made with a circular instrument. So, I want to know if it's a fake, so I can cancel the transaction.
> Thank you for your time!!



Bag is authentic.


----------



## Sophia

tearonph said:


> Hi @Sophia
> 
> What a nice timing that I discovered this thread.
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this bag?
> It's a Celine Nano Belt in Grained Calfskin
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/213525671
> 
> Very weary about the serial number as I can't see Celine tagged with F-BN anywhere on the internet.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## bb0315

Hello, 

Could you please kindly authenticate this nano luggage for me? 

Item: *Celine nano luggage* 

Listing Number: 233122876184

Seller: *kelsiejane1907* 

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/kelsiejane1907?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Sophia

bb0315 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate this nano luggage for me?
> 
> Item: *Celine nano luggage*
> 
> Listing Number: 233122876184
> 
> Seller: *kelsiejane1907*
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/kelsiejane1907?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


This is not a valid link


----------



## bb0315

Sophia said:


> This is not a valid link


I am terribly sorry. This is the link - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-nano-luggage/233122876184


----------



## bb0315

Hello,

Could you please kindly authenticate this nano luggage for me?
Item: Celine nano luggage (black) 
Listing Number: 264180878890
Seller: Kassandrasky_88 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...h=item3d82684e2a:g:~cEAAOSw1rpcWQOu:rk:2:pf:0
Thank you so much for your time and expertise again. 
Vivian


----------



## MH.

Hello Sophia,

I bought a bag at a reputable online shop and also contacted a Céline SA and he told me my bag is authentic. However, I wanted to ask why some bags have a deeper embossment of the "Made in Italy" sign?

Item: Mini Classic Bag in Black
Seller: fashionette.de

PS: I can see it clear when I have a closer look but don't manage to get a proper picture.

Thank you so much!


----------



## MH.

Additional photos. Would really appreciate if you could explain this to me.


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> Additional photos. Would really appreciate if you could explain this to me.



It varies. My Classic from 2015 has a very faint stamp too.


----------



## Sophia

bb0315 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate this nano luggage for me?
> Item: Celine nano luggage (black)
> Listing Number: 264180878890
> Seller: Kassandrasky_88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...h=item3d82684e2a:g:~cEAAOSw1rpcWQOu:rk:2:pf:0
> Thank you so much for your time and expertise again.
> Vivian



I would stay away from this one.


----------



## Sophia

bb0315 said:


> I am terribly sorry. This is the link - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-nano-luggage/233122876184


Authentic


----------



## bb0315

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## bb0315

Sophia said:


> I would stay away from this one.


Thanks again Sophia!


----------



## jstbytemee

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic.


Thank You!!!


----------



## MH.

Sophia said:


> It varies. My Classic from 2015 has a very faint stamp too.


Thank you very much!


----------



## MH.

Hi Sophia,

today I read that some SAs at Céline do not have the knowledge to authenticate the bag so would you mind to have a look at more pictures of my bag?

Item: Small Classic Bag in Black
Seller: fashionette.de

Sorry for disturbing you again and thanks for your help!


----------



## MH.

A number 1 is engraved at the zipper, but I am not able to take a picture. SA at Céline said it's authentic but as it's my first Céline bag I need every reassurance I can get


----------



## chemicalwallaby

Hi again @Sophia! You already saw this one as a listing but now that it's arrived, could you cast an eye over it again to see if it's indeed the real deal?











In particular, is the interfacing (or whatever it's called) meant to show slightly as it does where the strap meets the bag?








The foil stamp on this one was real hard to photograph with any sort of decent exposure... so this one is just to make out the detail properly.




I apologise for the crappy shots but I'll admit I'm just impatient. If the pics aren't good enough I'll try again tomorrow when there's proper daylight. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

chemicalwallaby said:


> Hi again @Sophia! You already saw this one as a listing but now that it's arrived, could you cast an eye over it again to see if it's indeed the real deal?
> 
> View attachment 4335697
> 
> View attachment 4335698
> 
> View attachment 4335701
> View attachment 4335702
> View attachment 4335704
> View attachment 4335705
> 
> 
> In particular, is the interfacing (or whatever it's called) meant to show slightly as it does where the strap meets the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4335700
> 
> View attachment 4335699
> 
> View attachment 4335706
> 
> 
> The foil stamp on this one was real hard to photograph with any sort of decent exposure... so this one is just to make out the detail properly.
> 
> View attachment 4335703
> 
> 
> I apologise for the crappy shots but I'll admit I'm just impatient. If the pics aren't good enough I'll try again tomorrow when there's proper daylight. Thanks!



Rest assured dear, this bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> A number 1 is engraved at the zipper, but I am not able to take a picture. SA at Céline said it's authentic but as it's my first Céline bag I need every reassurance I can get



Authentic dear


----------



## chemicalwallaby

Sophia said:


> Rest assured dear, this bag is authentic!



Thank you so much for the reassurance, Sophia! ❤️ It arrived in better condition than I'd dared hope - no scraped corners even - so it almost seemed too good to be true!


----------



## MH.

Sophia said:


> Authentic dear


Thank you and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Sophia

chemicalwallaby said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance, Sophia! ❤️ It arrived in better condition than I'd dared hope - no scraped corners even - so it almost seemed too good to be true!



Enjoy the bag!


----------



## bb0315

Hi Sophia, 

Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me? Your help is very much appreciated. Thank you and have a great day. 
Item: nano luggage 
Listing Number: 223377874877
Seller: missy shin 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...rentrq:d45758aa1680ad790f6f44d9fff7ef99|iid:1

Vivian


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> Not enough pictures to authenticate. As for the color of hardware, Céline changed the hardware to a more matte aged brass in 2016/2017. My Classic from 2013 has this shiny hardware.



Dear Sophia,
Thank you very much for Your help. I appreciate!

I have two Celine  bags that I already hold in my hands which Puls be very nice to know if they are authentic:

1. Celine round flap. Bought in 2018 at vestiaire, long before I found this thread. I am pretty sure it is a fake because of the dust bag and the look of the leather:












2. Medium Trotteur 
The leather of the bag feels authentic but as I recently bought it through eBay and have received several fakes from eBay I am very careful.

Style: Celine medium trotteur 
Seller: angelika6291
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Trot...8fc-41bd-bb25-5fde588b0621#vi__app-cvip-panel

Pics to follow in the next post.


----------



## MariRosa

Here we go with more pictures of the medium trotteur


----------



## MariRosa

Thanks so much in advance once again!


----------



## Vetemens

Hi guys,

I spent hours trying to authenticate this thrifted vintage Celine bag. I know that Celine logo has been changing throughout the years and thus, it made it even more difficult for me to find the answer.

Unfortunately - I do not have any further information than the photos attached.

The bag is made of leather, with the Celine logo in the front, and the "Celine Paris" and "Made in Italy" inside. As you can see, it is not in the best condition yet, if it's worth it, I would invest in some renovation.

It would mean a world to me if you could help me out.


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> View attachment 4337058
> View attachment 4337059
> View attachment 4337060
> View attachment 4337061
> View attachment 4337062
> View attachment 4337063
> View attachment 4337064
> View attachment 4337065
> View attachment 4337066
> View attachment 4337067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go with more pictures of the medium trotteur



Both bags are authentic. I have the round flap in Light Burgundy and the leather is thinner and exactly the same as yours. The dust bag is also authentic. 

The Trotteur is also authentic. I have this bag in the same combo as yours. Light Camel Natural Calfskin.


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Thanks so much in advance once again!



Please stop trying to authenticate a bag based upon a dustbag. There’s no merit behind that. 

Also, Céline bags come in variety of different leathers. Of course the Smooth Calfskin will look and feel different than a Natural Calfskin Bag.


----------



## Tingeling

Any chance you can tell if this Celine sweater is real?
*Item:*Celine Iconic Turtleneck 100% Cashmere Knit Oversized Sweater/Jumper Pink Size M
*Listing Number*: 372597556779
*Seller*: rari_90
*Link*:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Ico...556779?hash=item56c08b862b:g:jkgAAOSwZVpcYfe-
*Comment:* I apologize if you don't identify clothing.
I see on the label that the size tag is situated at the neck...all my Celine knits have the size tag inside beside the washtag...don't know if this is a sign it's fake? Also it says "made in Italy" . I've seen similar sweaters that are "Made in China."
TIA


----------



## Balkish

Dear Sophia,

Would really appreciate if you could give me some idea if this Celine bag is real. I have been craving for a box for long and cannot afford a new one.

Thanks,

Balkish

https://my.carousell.com/p/auth-cel...le&ref_referrer=/bonjourlily/&ref_sId=9949161


----------



## mellarky

Hi authenticators,
Wondering if you could take a look at this listing:

Item: Camel brown Box bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Classic-Box-Bag-Camel-Brown-caramel/292958198049
Comments: Not sure if the photos posted are sufficient - can definitely ask the seller for more detailed ones if needed. Thank you!


----------



## Ak_ki

Dear authenticators,

I hope you can help me with the authentication of a Céline Mini Belt Bag in grey grained calfskin that I bought from Vestiaire Collective. I just received the bag and so far all looks good, but I am afraid it might be a fake, as one of the stitchings for the metal part that holds the shoulder strap inside the bag is a bit off. Please see all pictures of the bag below.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Sophia

Ak_ki said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I hope you can help me with the authentication of a Céline Mini Belt Bag in grey grained calfskin that I bought from Vestiaire Collective. I just received the bag and so far all looks good, but I am afraid it might be a fake, as one of the stitchings for the metal part that holds the shoulder strap inside the bag is a bit off. Please see all pictures of the bag below.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4340604
> View attachment 4340612
> View attachment 4340613
> View attachment 4340636
> View attachment 4340616
> View attachment 4340617
> View attachment 4340639
> View attachment 4340628
> View attachment 4340633
> View attachment 4340634



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

mellarky said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Wondering if you could take a look at this listing:
> 
> Item: Camel brown Box bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-CELINE-Classic-Box-Bag-Camel-Brown-caramel/292958198049
> Comments: Not sure if the photos posted are sufficient - can definitely ask the seller for more detailed ones if needed. Thank you!



Ask for pictures of the tags. I have a feeling this bag is fake though.


----------



## Sophia

Balkish said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Would really appreciate if you could give me some idea if this Celine bag is real. I have been craving for a box for long and cannot afford a new one.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Balkish
> 
> https://my.carousell.com/p/auth-celine-209215965/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/bonjourlily/&ref_sId=9949161



I think this is fake.


----------



## Balkish

Sophia said:


> I think this is fake.


Hi Sophia,

Thanks for the prompt reply. Really appreciate. Could you please let me know why you think it is fake? Would be very helpful for my hunt of a real Box Bag.

Cheers,

Balkish


----------



## Ak_ki

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Dear Sophia,
thank you so much! Now I can really start to enjoy my new baby to the fullest.


----------



## mellarky

Sophia said:


> Ask for pictures of the tags. I have a feeling this bag is fake though.



Thanks for your prompt response, Sophia! If the deal sounds too good to be true...

The seller sent through some more photos incl. the serial - I wasn’t 100% sure if that was what you meant by the tags!


----------



## Tassenliefde

Please authenticate this Celine bag:
eBay item number:  323670870894
Seller name: nakabjp2015 
Description: 100% Authentic CELINE Black Leather Shoulder Bag Made In Italy   E-00267* 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-CELINE-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Made-In-Italy/323670870894?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649   *
Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

mellarky said:


> Thanks for your prompt response, Sophia! If the deal sounds too good to be true...
> 
> The seller sent through some more photos incl. the serial - I wasn’t 100% sure if that was what you meant by the tags!
> 
> View attachment 4341286
> View attachment 4341287
> View attachment 4341288
> View attachment 4341289



I meant the paper tags, but I think this bag is fake regardless!


----------



## Sophia

Balkish said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply. Really appreciate. Could you please let me know why you think it is fake? Would be very helpful for my hunt of a real Box Bag.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Balkish



The font of the front logo looks off to me.


----------



## MH.

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Dear Sophia,

I came across this post and wondered about the serial number. How long have the bags with the old logo been produced? I read that they produced until September 2018. Is that wrong?

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I came across this post and wondered about the serial number. How long have the bags with the old logo been produced? I read that they produced until September 2018. Is that wrong?
> 
> Thank you!



I'm not sure the exact date, but it was around September/October.


----------



## MH.

Sophia said:


> I'm not sure the exact date, but it was around September/October.


Thank you. The bag you authenticated was week 41 which is mid October. But I am sure you know how to authenticate, didn't want to doubt you work!


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> Thank you. The bag you authenticated was week 41 which is mid October. But I am sure you know how to authenticate, didn't want to doubt you work!



I hope you can rest assured on the authenticity of your bag.


----------



## Balkish

Sophia said:


> The font of the front logo looks off to me.


Hi Sophia,

Many thanks. As always, really appreciate the expertise and the time.

Balkish


----------



## jeeyeon1018

Dear authenticators, 
Please authenticate this bag for me.
Thanks in advance.

Item:
*Celine Womens Leather Monogram Crossbody Handbag Brown Adjustable Strap*
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Item ID: 312469095457
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/312469095457


----------



## Leale123

Hi purse bloogers

Item:  Authentic Celine Nano Belt Bag In Grained Calfskin Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Preowned in Excellent Like New Condition 9/10 with dustbag and card 8 X 8 X 4 IN (20 X 20 X 10 CM) 100% CALFSKIN GOLD METAL HARDWARE 100% CALFSKIN LINING SHOULDER AND HAND CARRY FLAP CLOSURE WITH HIDDEN METALLIC PIECE AND ZIPPED CLOSURE UNDER THE FLAP ADJUSTABLE AND REMOVABLE LEATHER STRAP WITH 21 IN (53CM) DROP

Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/on-hand-...ed-calfskin-crossbody-shoulder-bag-214465711/

Seller: https://ph.carousell.com/lizredclosetmanila

I saw this pre owned Celine bag and I spoke to the seller and it seems like she knows her stuff and guaranteed authentic from Japan. Can you please authenticate? Thank you very much


----------



## Balkish

Dear Sophia,

Any chance you could help me once again with this one? This is a small one, not the medium one. Guess I am really craving for the box .

Many thanks in advance,

https://sg.carousell.com/p/🚚-celine...g/&ref_reqId=qNKxLbFmrkfDufxTboyi37ticZr7rYho

Balkish


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> Both bags are authentic. I have the round flap in Light Burgundy and the leather is thinner and exactly the same as yours. The dust bag is also authentic.
> 
> The Trotteur is also authentic. I have this bag in the same combo as yours. Light Camel Natural Calfskin.



Thank you so much, Sophia, I am so happy that both bags are authentic. Now I can really enjoy them.

In the meantime this 

Item: Celine classic box
Seller: vestiaire collective
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

I recently bought arrived. Would you mind authenticate this one for me aswell?
Here are some pictures I took:












Thank you very much for Your precious time. I appreciate your priceless efforts everyone in this thread is taking advantage of.


----------



## Fob addict

hi authenticators
please help me with the authentication of this luggage bag please

Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Leather Tote Bag in Drummed Calfskin
Listing Number: 132949315903
Seller: gladandeson
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1329493...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I132949315903.N36.S2.R2.TR3
Comments: thanks heap.


----------



## e7erlasting

Hello, would really appreciate some help to authenticate this Celine Trotteur. Thanks very much in advance!

Item: CELINE COMPACT TROTTEUR MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK
Listing Number: 192753654827
Seller: syeungy418
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Additional to the listing photos, I asked for a few more from the seller (below), but he/she said no serial number (but I'm not sure if this is true as I've never owned a Trotteur).


----------



## kitcat8

Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.

Item: Black medium box bag
Listing Number: 7010693
Seller: YANA
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## cnc1246

hi everyone. i just ordered this purse on poshmark and while it passed the poshmark authentication test, for my own sanity i was hoping to get the approval of the purse forum! i was told this was purchased in november 2018 in paris. thank you all in advance!


----------



## cnc1246

cnc1246 said:


> hi everyone. i just ordered this purse on poshmark and while it passed the poshmark authentication test, for my own sanity i was hoping to get the approval of the purse forum! i was told this was purchased in november 2018 in paris. thank you all in advance!



sorry! here are the details for the above bag :
Item: CELINE Nano Belt Bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: white_daisy
Link: https://posh.mk/0BZ5LeJJmU
Comments:


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia 
Can you please authenticate those two nano belt bags for me:
#1 
Item: CELINE Nano Belt Bag in Antique Rose
Seller: pigblack.shop
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-Antique-Rose-Nano/323643943618

#2
Item: CELINE Nano Belt Bag in Light Taupe
Seller: glamshock 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD...ALFSKIN-CLASSIC-BOX-LUGGAGE-1950/254123604875

Thank you so much!
Ulyana


----------



## LilHavoc

Dear Sophia,
Can you authenticate this Nano Luggage, please? Thank you!

Item: CÉLINE Nano Luggage in Souris Gray
Item No.: 173795571467
Seller: rafaelleborges1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...ray-Drummed-Leather-Retail-2700-/173795571467


----------



## dschwarz

dschwarz said:


> Purchased
> Thank you so much Sophia, I appreciate how much time and effort you spend everyday on this forum.


Dear Sophia, I recently just received the bag from Russia. I was comparing it with my older classic in box leather and I found some differences. Maybe i'm being paranoid, but could you take a look of the comparison pictures? The red is my older classic and the green is the one I just purchased. 
1. the two logos look different to me, 2. made in italy stamps, the red one feels its stamped deeper. 3. the location of the serial numbers are not in the same place, the red one is much closer to the seam. 
Also the interior leather on the red one is softer than the green one too. 
I don't know if these differences are due to different leather and different year, as I've noticed the red one was made in 2012 and the green was made in 2016.


----------



## LilHavoc

LilHavoc said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Can you authenticate this Nano Luggage, please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: CÉLINE Nano Luggage in Souris Gray
> Item No.: 173795571467
> Seller: rafaelleborges1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...ray-Drummed-Leather-Retail-2700-/173795571467



The imprint on the strap hardware appears to read downward instead of upward?


----------



## ngjn

Hi @Sophia,

Could I enlist your help to see if the following bag is authentic? 
https://sg.carousell.com/p/almost-new-medium-celine-bag-box-215048680/

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Thank you so much, Sophia, I am so happy that both bags are authentic. Now I can really enjoy them.
> 
> In the meantime this
> 
> Item: Celine classic box
> Seller: vestiaire collective
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto
> 
> I recently bought arrived. Would you mind authenticate this one for me aswell?
> Here are some pictures I took:
> View attachment 4342734
> View attachment 4342735
> View attachment 4342736
> View attachment 4342737
> View attachment 4342738
> View attachment 4342739
> View attachment 4342740
> View attachment 4342741
> View attachment 4342742
> View attachment 4342743
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for Your precious time. I appreciate your priceless efforts everyone in this thread is taking advantage of.



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

e7erlasting said:


> Hello, would really appreciate some help to authenticate this Celine Trotteur. Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE COMPACT TROTTEUR MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK
> Listing Number: 192753654827
> Seller: syeungy418
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-COMPACT-TROTTEUR-MEDIUM-SHOULDER-BAG-IN-BLACK/192753654827?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Additional to the listing photos, I asked for a few more from the seller (below), but he/she said no serial number (but I'm not sure if this is true as I've never owned a Trotteur).
> 
> View attachment 4343258
> View attachment 4343260
> View attachment 4343261
> View attachment 4343262


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Black medium box bag
> Listing Number: 7010693
> Seller: YANA
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto



I need better pictures of the logo to authenticate this bag.


----------



## Sophia

cnc1246 said:


> sorry! here are the details for the above bag :
> Item: CELINE Nano Belt Bag
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: white_daisy
> Link: https://posh.mk/0BZ5LeJJmU
> Comments:



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> Can you please authenticate those two nano belt bags for me:
> #1
> Item: CELINE Nano Belt Bag in Antique Rose
> Seller: pigblack.shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-Antique-Rose-Nano/323643943618
> 
> #2
> Item: CELINE Nano Belt Bag in Light Taupe
> Seller: glamshock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD...ALFSKIN-CLASSIC-BOX-LUGGAGE-1950/254123604875
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Ulyana



First one is fake. If you search for this seller in this thread, I've confirmed that they sell super fake items.

As for the second one, there is definitely not enough pictures to authenticate. The seller only has 3 pictures, I can't see the logo or the serial code of any pictures of the texture of the leather and the interior lining.


----------



## Sophia

LilHavoc said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Can you authenticate this Nano Luggage, please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: CÉLINE Nano Luggage in Souris Gray
> Item No.: 173795571467
> Seller: rafaelleborges1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...ray-Drummed-Leather-Retail-2700-/173795571467



I believe this is a fake. The logo is way too thin.


----------



## Sophia

dschwarz said:


> Dear Sophia, I recently just received the bag from Russia. I was comparing it with my older classic in box leather and I found some differences. Maybe i'm being paranoid, but could you take a look of the comparison pictures? The red is my older classic and the green is the one I just purchased.
> 1. the two logos look different to me, 2. made in italy stamps, the red one feels its stamped deeper. 3. the location of the serial numbers are not in the same place, the red one is much closer to the seam.
> Also the interior leather on the red one is softer than the green one too.
> I don't know if these differences are due to different leather and different year, as I've noticed the red one was made in 2012 and the green was made in 2016.
> View attachment 4343928



I purchased my first Classic Box back in those early years also and there has been many changes to the design and construction since then. As for the logo, keep in mind that your new bag is in Spazzolato (Patent) leather - and therefore the embossed logo will appear much thicker. 

As for the 'Made in Italy' stamp, the placement changed from the early years.


----------



## Sophia

ngjn said:


> Hi @Sophia,
> 
> Could I enlist your help to see if the following bag is authentic?
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/almost-new-medium-celine-bag-box-215048680/
> 
> Thank you!



I think I've already authenticated this bag before. I believe this bag to be fake.


----------



## Fob addict

Hi Sophia, 
I think this post has been overlooked. Please help


Fob addict said:


> hi authenticator
> please help me with the authentication of this luggage bag please
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Micro Luggage Leather Tote Bag in Drummed Calfskin
> Listing Number: 132949315903
> Seller: gladandeson
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/132949315903?_trksid=p2062857.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I132949315903.N36.S2.R2.TR3
> Comments: thanks heap.


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia, 
I requested more photos from the second seller. Wow, thanks for the insight on that first seller! I appreciate your help very much!


----------



## LilHavoc

Sophia said:


> I believe this is a fake. The logo is way too thin.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Balkish

Dear Sophia,

Not sure is this post was overlooked. I just repost here. Hopefully you could help me authenticate this small Celine box.

Really appreciate.

Balkish

https://sg.carousell.com/p/🚚-celine...g/&ref_reqId=qNKxLbFmrkfDufxTboyi37ticZr7rYho


----------



## Sophia

Fob addict said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I think this post has been overlooked. Please help



Fake


----------



## Sophia

Balkish said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Not sure is this post was overlooked. I just repost here. Hopefully you could help me authenticate this small Celine box.
> 
> Really appreciate.
> 
> Balkish
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/-celine-small-box-bag-in-bordeaux-212310898/?ref=searchLandingPage&ref_referrer=/q/men-s-1825/celine-box-bag/&ref_reqId=qNKxLbFmrkfDufxTboyi37ticZr7rYho



I need a clear picture of the logo to authenticate.


----------



## Fob addict

Sophia said:


> Fake



Thank you so so much for your precious time and expertise Sophia.


----------



## dschwarz

Sophia said:


> I purchased my first Classic Box back in those early years also and there has been many changes to the design and construction since then. As for the logo, keep in mind that your new bag is in Spazzolato (Patent) leather - and therefore the embossed logo will appear much thicker.
> 
> As for the 'Made in Italy' stamp, the placement changed from the early years.



Thank you for answering my questions [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]I really appreciate your help.


----------



## e7erlasting

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Many thanks for your help and speedy reply!!


----------



## kitcat8

Hi Sophia, thank you for all the help you've already provided. It's greatly appreciated. I was hoping you could help me authenticate these two listings? thank you.

1. Item: Celine box bag medium black
Listing Number: 233129690280
Seller: sunnymonday
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cla...=item36479cc4a8:g:YJEAAOSw~bhcVcGS:rk:15:pf:0

2. Item: Celine box bag medium black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: teddietang
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Black-5c4e01aec9bf50b50ffefce5


----------



## chelsea1029

Hi there,
Pleas help me to authentic this bag, If you need any more pic, please let me know. TIA~

Item: Authentic Celine Belt Bag - Micro - Grey
Listing Number:323690841206
Seller: sgat8533
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item4b5d7a4476:g:XVsAAOSwL8xcYZtp:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Hi Sophia, thank you for all the help you've already provided. It's greatly appreciated. I was hoping you could help me authenticate these two listings? thank you.
> 
> 1. Item: Celine box bag medium black
> Listing Number: 233129690280
> Seller: sunnymonday
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cla...=item36479cc4a8:g:YJEAAOSw~bhcVcGS:rk:15:pf:0
> 
> 2. Item: Celine box bag medium black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: teddietang
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Black-5c4e01aec9bf50b50ffefce5



Both are authentic! However, I'd stay away from the first one as it has a heavy and deep dent in the back panel.


----------



## Sophia

chelsea1029 said:


> Hi there,
> Pleas help me to authentic this bag, If you need any more pic, please let me know. TIA~
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Belt Bag - Micro - Grey
> Listing Number:323690841206
> Seller: sgat8533
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item4b5d7a4476:g:XVsAAOSwL8xcYZtp:rk:3:pf:0



Not enough clear pictures to authenticate


----------



## Oceannya

Hi ! Can you please help me to authenticate Celine Small Trotteur bag. It looks authentic to me but knowing that there is no returns with Poshmark it makes me to double think.
item:  Celine Trotteur Small 
seller: bagitnow
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Trotteur-small-crossbody-bag-5be0b107aaa5b81d18318a09

thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Oceannya said:


> Hi ! Can you please help me to authenticate Celine Small Trotteur bag. It looks authentic to me but knowing that there is no returns with Poshmark it makes me to double think.
> item:  Celine Trotteur Small
> seller: bagitnow
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Trotteur-small-crossbody-bag-5be0b107aaa5b81d18318a09
> 
> thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Balkish

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the logo to authenticate.


Hi Sophia,

I asked the seller already but not sure if she will come back to me anytime soon.

Still, thanks a lot for your time.

Cheers,

Balkish


----------



## Oceannya

Sophia said:


> Authentic



thank you so so much for your time and for getting back to me so fast!


----------



## rizkaanggita

Dear all,

Could you please authenticate this Celine edge blue medium. i didn't  find any serial number tag leather inside which it made in wonder if Celine has ever launched edge bag without serial number. i bought it secondhand. seller said it is bought around 2015. is there possible that Celine didn't attach serial number tag in their production around 2015? because i saw in fashionpile, 2013 collection has serial number tag inside. appreciate for your kind advise 
Item: Celine Edge blue medium
Listing No.: 161447672717


----------



## kitcat8

Hi Sophie, could you please authenticate this if you get the chance! I'm very eager to purchase this if it is authentic. Thank you! 

Item: Celine box bag medium black
Listing Number: 7041578
Seller: Sara
Link:https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7041578.shtml
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Hi Sophie, could you please authenticate this if you get the chance! I'm very eager to purchase this if it is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine box bag medium black
> Listing Number: 7041578
> Seller: Sara
> Link:https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7041578.shtml
> Comments:



I need a clear picture of the front logo


----------



## Sophia

rizkaanggita said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Celine edge blue medium. i didn't  find any serial number tag leather inside which it made in wonder if Celine has ever launched edge bag without serial number. i bought it secondhand. seller said it is bought around 2015. is there possible that Celine didn't attach serial number tag in their production around 2015? because i saw in fashionpile, 2013 collection has serial number tag inside. appreciate for your kind advise
> Item: Celine Edge blue medium
> Listing No.: 161447672717



There should always be a serial number inside the bag


----------



## kitcat8

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the front logo


Upon asking for a clear picture of the logo, the seller replied "The logo picture is listed ! Vestiarie Collective has a professional team in quality control and team of expertises ...I wish you happy shopping ! Regards" Is this a red flag? The lower price is what worries me most.


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Upon asking for a clear picture of the logo, the seller replied "The logo picture is listed ! Vestiarie Collective has a professional team in quality control and team of expertises ...I wish you happy shopping ! Regards" Is this a red flag? The lower price is what worries me most.



Sorry I totally missed the picture of the logo. The bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## kitcat8

Sophia said:


> Sorry I totally missed the picture of the logo. The bag looks authentic to me.


Thank you for the responses! I don't mean to undermine your word at all, but do you mind looking at this photo. Does the stitching on the zipper seem off center to you? Is that questionable? Thank you.


----------



## Cpyypf

Dear Sophia, would you help me to authenticate this bag please? 

Item: Celine box bag medium black Listing Number: N/A
Seller: oh_mylady
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/215756758

Here are some additional pictures the seller has sent me.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Thank you for the responses! I don't mean to undermine your word at all, but do you mind looking at this photo. Does the stitching on the zipper seem off center to you? Is that questionable? Thank you.



Hmm, well I've seen some stitching on many leather pull tabs that have sometimes been a bit off on Céline bags - especially on the Classic Box and Trio. If it makes you uncomfortable then I would advise against purchasing it!


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Dear Sophia, would you help me to authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item: Celine box bag medium black Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: oh_mylady
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/215756758
> 
> Here are some additional pictures the seller has sent me.
> 
> Thank you for your time!



Fake


----------



## lilmooncake

Hi.  Could you please authenticate this Celine phantom for me?  It is my first designer purchase, and I am not too educated with authenticity.  Thanks so much for your help in advance!

Item: Celine Suede Medium Phantom Luggage Anthracite
Listing Number: 329137
Seller: https://www.fashionphile.com/
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-suede-medium-phantom-luggage-anthracite-329137
(I don't know if item link is still working since I already purchased the bag, but I can still see the page.)

Comments: I am expecting this bag tomorrow (Feb. 21st, 2019), and can take clearer pictures if needed.  The pictures attached below are from the sellers product page.


----------



## Sophia

lilmooncake said:


> Hi.  Could you please authenticate this Celine phantom for me?  It is my first designer purchase, and I am not too educated with authenticity.  Thanks so much for your help in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Suede Medium Phantom Luggage Anthracite
> Listing Number: 329137
> Seller: https://www.fashionphile.com/
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-suede-medium-phantom-luggage-anthracite-329137
> (I don't know if item link is still working since I already purchased the bag, but I can still see the page.)
> 
> Comments: I am expecting this bag tomorrow (Feb. 21st, 2019), and can take clearer pictures if needed.  The pictures attached below are from the sellers product page.
> View attachment 4347751
> View attachment 4347752
> View attachment 4347753
> View attachment 4347754
> View attachment 4347755
> View attachment 4347756
> View attachment 4347757
> View attachment 4347758
> View attachment 4347759



Authentic


----------



## lilmooncake

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you for your time!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Cpyypf

Sophia said:


> Fake


Appreciate your help! Thanks!


----------



## newbie2chanel

Hi Sophie,

Would it be possible to authenticate this?

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 173801296990
Seller: mbvq9945
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box...h=item28775d545e:g:U88AAOSwgPVca5ZQ:rk:6:pf:0
Comments: The seller has no ratings, so I'm a bit wary

Thanks so much


----------



## Sophia

newbie2chanel said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> Would it be possible to authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 173801296990
> Seller: mbvq9945
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box...h=item28775d545e:g:U88AAOSwgPVca5ZQ:rk:6:pf:0
> Comments: The seller has no ratings, so I'm a bit wary
> 
> Thanks so much


A terrible fake


----------



## rissaarenee

Hello! Could someone please let me know if this Celine bag is authentic? 
Item: Celine Macadam small barrel bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: aimee_id
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Macadam-small-barrel-bag-5c1331d2d89aef362a8d6866


----------



## rissaarenee

Hi again, I am also wondering if this Celine is authentic? Thank you!
Item: Vintage Celine Barrel
Didn't see a listing number
Seller is neverland2015
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Celine-Barrel-5a31b0675c12f824fd024ec3


----------



## Sophia

rissaarenee said:


> Hi again, I am also wondering if this Celine is authentic? Thank you!
> Item: Vintage Celine Barrel
> Didn't see a listing number
> Seller is neverland2015
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Celine-Barrel-5a31b0675c12f824fd024ec3



Sorry I can only authenticate Phoebe era Celine


----------



## jinteresting1

Item: Sangle Seau in Tan Natural Calfskin
Listing number: 264204242174
Seller: eastvaleluxe
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264204242174

Thank you!


----------



## LRG

Item: Celine New Audrey Sunglasses

Listing #: N/A - Poshmark

Seller: aew1282

Link: https://posh.mk/PjMQVHUfwU

Comments: Purchased from Poshmark and looking to confirm authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## MichelleIsabelle

Hi @Sophia, Happy Friday!

You know what they say... When something seems too good to be true, it usually is. I think it's clear that I should stay far away, but I wanted to get your thoughts on this one:

Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: 362563161951
Seller: drtan-15
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Ce...=item546a72cf5f:g:~3oAAOSwceZcbpdj:rk:36:Pf:0

I appreciate all of your expertise in this area! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sophia

MichelleIsabelle said:


> Hi @Sophia, Happy Friday!
> 
> You know what they say... When something seems too good to be true, it usually is. I think it's clear that I should stay far away, but I wanted to get your thoughts on this one:
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 362563161951
> Seller: drtan-15
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Ce...=item546a72cf5f:g:~3oAAOSwceZcbpdj:rk:36:Pf:0
> 
> I appreciate all of your expertise in this area! Thank you in advance!



You're right. An obvious fake. The interior lining is completely off as is the color of the logo and hardware


----------



## Sophia

jinteresting1 said:


> Item: Sangle Seau in Tan Natural Calfskin
> Listing number: 264204242174
> Seller: eastvaleluxe
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264204242174
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## MichelleIsabelle

Sophia said:


> You're right. An obvious fake. The interior lining is completely off as is the color of the logo and hardware


You truly have a gift! Thank you so much Sophia. They have a few other items listed which must also be fake. I'm surprised they are accepting returns.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## hannahmaetion

hi sophia! super new to this but totally in awe of your authentication superpowers. 

would you be able to authenticate this for me? 

item: celine trio small
listing #: 323694090322
seller: shopmoonluxuries
auction link: it's a million miles long so here's a hyperlink 

i've inquired re serial number tag/zipper markings and got the following response: 

Hey! I will take more photos as soon as I can. Will send you what you need. I’ll see if I can add some to the listing, if they fit within the 12 max photos that eBay allows. The item is absolutely authentic purchased at neiman marcus, just fyi. 
Thanks so much!

thank you for your expertise and time!

h


----------



## jinteresting1

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

hannahmaetion said:


> hi sophia! super new to this but totally in awe of your authentication superpowers.
> 
> would you be able to authenticate this for me?
> 
> item: celine trio small
> listing #: 323694090322
> seller: shopmoonluxuries
> auction link: it's a million miles long so here's a hyperlink
> 
> i've inquired re serial number tag/zipper markings and got the following response:
> 
> Hey! I will take more photos as soon as I can. Will send you what you need. I’ll see if I can add some to the listing, if they fit within the 12 max photos that eBay allows. The item is absolutely authentic purchased at neiman marcus, just fyi.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> thank you for your expertise and time!
> 
> h


Authentic!


----------



## hannahmaetion

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


thank you so much!


----------



## candytomatoes

Hello,

I was wondering if the experts here can help authenticate this bag which will end tomorrow at 7.51PST
Title: 100% Authentic Celine Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Bag- Receipt
Seller:soan-6592
eBay item number:382797568569
I asked her what year the bag was from, but she didn't reply to my messages. Do you know it by the chance?

Thank you so much!


----------



## jinteresting1

Sorry, one more...

Name: Celine Sangle Seau (seller said it's bottle green in comments)
Seller: balloffurr
Link: https://posh.mk/uHfardYjyU

Thanks again!


----------



## Sophia

jinteresting1 said:


> Sorry, one more...
> 
> Name: Celine Sangle Seau (seller said it's bottle green in comments)
> Seller: balloffurr
> Link: https://posh.mk/uHfardYjyU
> 
> Thanks again!



Authentic. However, there were many issues with wear and tear with this leather. It's Super Soft Calfskin and it was quickly discontinued after one season.


----------



## jinteresting1

Sophia said:


> Authentic. However, there were many issues with wear and tear with this leather. It's Super Soft Calfskin and it was quickly discontinued after one season.



That's good to know, I will probably stay away from this one then. Thanks for the extra info!


----------



## myklo

Hello! Can you please help me identify this Celine box!
Serial number F-CF-2185
Thank you very very much


----------



## e7erlasting

Hello, wondering if there's a chance this could be authentic and worth asking for more photos? Thanks in advance.

item: CELINE wallet
listing #: 163562709207
seller: beryl3388
auction link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## brooklynknight11222

Hi Everyone, was hoping to get some opinions as to whether the following Celine Trapeze medium tricolor bag was authentic:

Item:Celine Trapeze medium tricolor bag 
Listing Number:  CEL82169
Seller: TRR
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-_n5OdDKb15Q 
Comments: Purchased this purse today and I'm becoming concerned it is not authentic and that the stitching and paint on the edges is not consistent with Celine quality.


----------



## Inky_123

Hi, 
Could you authenticate this bag in Vestiaire Collective?
Name: Grey CÉLINE Leather Seau Sangle Bucket Bag
Seller: eileen
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-6950702.shtml


----------



## Puppycoven

Found it on poshmark. The seller is asking for $480. Is that too cheap to be true?


----------



## myklo

Could you please authenticate one more

Celine box bag


----------



## Sophia

Puppycoven said:


> Found it on poshmark. The seller is asking for $480. Is that too cheap to be true?


fake


----------



## Sophia

myklo said:


> Could you please authenticate one more
> 
> Celine box bag


fake


----------



## Sophia

Inky_123 said:


> Hi,
> Could you authenticate this bag in Vestiaire Collective?
> Name: Grey CÉLINE Leather Seau Sangle Bucket Bag
> Seller: eileen
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-6950702.shtml


authentic


----------



## Sophia

brooklynknight11222 said:


> Hi Everyone, was hoping to get some opinions as to whether the following Celine Trapeze medium tricolor bag was authentic:
> 
> Item:Celine Trapeze medium tricolor bag
> Listing Number:  CEL82169
> Seller: TRR
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/celine-medium-trapeze-bag-_n5OdDKb15Q
> Comments: Purchased this purse today and I'm becoming concerned it is not authentic and that the stitching and paint on the edges is not consistent with Celine quality.
> View attachment 4352484
> View attachment 4352485
> View attachment 4352486
> View attachment 4352487
> View attachment 4352488
> View attachment 4352489
> View attachment 4352490


authentic


----------



## Sophia

e7erlasting said:


> Hello, wondering if there's a chance this could be authentic and worth asking for more photos? Thanks in advance.
> 
> item: CELINE wallet
> listing #: 163562709207
> seller: beryl3388
> auction link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-wallet/163562709207?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


fake


----------



## Sophia

myklo said:


> Hello! Can you please help me identify this Celine box!
> Serial number F-CF-2185
> Thank you very very much



I need higher resolution photos of the bag


----------



## myklo

Sophia said:


> I need higher resolution photos of the bag



Please see more pictures of the bag!
I appreciate your help!
That’s my first Celine to buy and I hope it will be real


----------



## Sophia

myklo said:


> Please see more pictures of the bag!
> I appreciate your help!
> That’s my first Celine to buy and I hope it will be real



Please send the original listing link


----------



## myklo

Sophia said:


> Please send the original listing link


The original link is, but there are not much photo, she send me additional in chat
https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_celine_box_original_1068730433


----------



## myklo

Sophia said:


> Please send the original listing link


----------



## Inky_123

Sophia said:


> authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

I honestly believe the seller is pulling some of the pictures that are not of the actual bag from the internet to send to you.


----------



## myklo

Sophia said:


> I honestly believe the seller is pulling some of the pictures that are not of the actual bag from the internet to send to you.



I will have the personal meeting about this bag and will see if the pictures are truth. But based on last pictures do you think it’s fake or real?


----------



## myklo

Sophia said:


> I honestly believe the seller is pulling some of the pictures that are not of the actual bag from the internet to send to you.



Sophia, you were right I found some of those pictures that belong to other bag! The seller isn’t honest.


----------



## myklo

And what do you think about this bag.

Item Celine box bag

https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/celine_box_1168959259


----------



## Sophia

myklo said:


> And what do you think about this bag.
> 
> Item Celine box bag
> 
> https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/celine_box_1168959259


Fake


----------



## Tessa612

Hello, 

Hoping you can help me authenticate this bag. 

I found on Depop.

Style: Celine nano

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Tessa612 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hoping you can help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> I found on Depop.
> 
> Style: Celine nano
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## leeannelee

Hi! I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag. 

I found these pictures from Poshmark. Any help will be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Sophia

leeannelee said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag.
> 
> I found these pictures from Poshmark. Any help will be greatly appreciated! TIA!


 An obvious fake


----------



## dantala4660

Hello does anyone know if this Celine Trapeze is authentic? 
I can’t get the URL and only able to screen shot photos.  The seller has not posted a picture of a serial number.


----------



## Sophia

dantala4660 said:


> Hello does anyone know if this Celine Trapeze is authentic?
> I can’t get the URL and only able to screen shot photos.  The seller has not posted a picture of a serial number.


Fake


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia 

Can you authenticate this bag for me? Appreciate it! 

Name: CELINE MEDIUM BOX BAG BLACK CALFSKIN SHOULDER BAG
Seller: amasa_71 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDIUM-BOX-BAG-BLACK-CALFSKIN-SHOULDER-BAG/352603548565


----------



## mlam87

Hi Sophia! I am amazed by your skills. Could you authenticate the following for me?

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-ink-324258


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag for me? Appreciate it!
> 
> Name: CELINE MEDIUM BOX BAG BLACK CALFSKIN SHOULDER BAG
> Seller: amasa_71
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDIUM-BOX-BAG-BLACK-CALFSKIN-SHOULDER-BAG/352603548565



The pictures are too low resolution. I need clear pictures of the Made in Italy stamp and serial number


----------



## Sophia

mlam87 said:


> Hi Sophia! I am amazed by your skills. Could you authenticate the following for me?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-ink-324258


Authentic


----------



## Diana14

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Item: celine belt bag micro
Seller: oniochalasia 
Link: 

Hello sophia,
Please authenticate this celine belt bag. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Sophia

Diana14 said:


> Item: celine belt bag micro
> Seller: oniochalasia
> Link:
> 
> Hello sophia,
> Please authenticate this celine belt bag.
> Thank you for your time.




I need a clear picture of the front logo.


----------



## happy95

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the front logo.


Hello Sophia,

I am new to Céline bags. The second and fourth number indicate the year, right? Thank you


----------



## dantala4660

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Gracieh

Hi, can I please ask for your kind help in authenticating this Celine Trapeze? It is a private seller (not on eBay) so unfortunately i am unable to provide item ID/seller info. Many thanks!


----------



## kitcat8

Thank you in advance! 
Item: Celine box bag medium black
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: joyce s.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-black-leather-shoulder-bag/23794003/#idp-info


----------



## Gracieh

More photos about my request is as attached. Thanks again for your time in advance!


----------



## Sophia

kitcat8 said:


> Thank you in advance!
> Item: Celine box bag medium black
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: joyce s.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-black-leather-shoulder-bag/23794003/#idp-info


I believe this to be authentic


----------



## kitcat8

Sophia said:


> I believe this to be authentic


Thank you, Sophia! I have purchased it. You'll be seeing a little less of me around here asking you to authenticate bags  Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## Gracieh

Item: Celine Trapeze Black Croc embossede
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Melody
Link:http://sydney.jinriaozhou.com/flea_market/181909363371006
Comments
My apologies for the incorrect formating of my previous requests. Where convenient, could i please get this authenticated? Additional photos apart from those in the link are as attached. Thank you for your time and any help you may provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sophia

Gracieh said:


> Item: Celine Trapeze Black Croc embossede
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Melody
> Link:http://sydney.jinriaozhou.com/flea_market/181909363371006
> Comments
> My apologies for the incorrect formating of my previous requests. Where convenient, could i please get this authenticated? Additional photos apart from those in the link are as attached. Thank you for your time and any help you may provide will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 4357163
> View attachment 4357164
> View attachment 4357165
> View attachment 4357166
> View attachment 4357167
> View attachment 4357168
> View attachment 4357169



Hey dear. Sorry I missed your post. Can you get me a clear picture of the logo? Thank you!


----------



## Gracieh

Sophia said:


> Hey dear. Sorry I missed your post. Can you get me a clear picture of the logo? Thank you!



Hey no worries! Here you go


----------



## Gracieh

Gracieh said:


> Hey no worries! Here you go


Just requested another photo. Hopefully these ones are better  thanks again!


----------



## Sophia

Gracieh said:


> Just requested another photo. Hopefully these ones are better  thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357229
> View attachment 4357230



Authentic


----------



## Gracieh

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you sosmu


----------



## Geogirl

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl
Listing Number: 254123117796
Seller: glamshock
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: The pictures I’ve provided are of the bag I’ve received from the seller. I hope this one turns out right for me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MiniMe978

Hello,

Could you kindly please authenticate this Celine Classic Box Bag?

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag (Medium)
Listing Number: 192832322551
Seller: ttnguyenmood
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192832322551
Comments:
Images listed below:
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wF0AAOSwE1tcbL~0/s-l1600.jpg


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/khwAAOSw5LZcbL~Q/s-l1600.jpg


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/jDMAAOSwW0tcbL~O/s-l1600.jpg


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/VcgAAOSwYNRcbL~R/s-l1600.jpg


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ktIAAOSw0VBcbL~M/s-l1600.jpg


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/mYYAAOSwBmJcbL~T/s-l1600.jpg


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wkgAAOSwPsRcbL~z/s-l1600.jpg


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/20gAAOSw1xZcbL~x/s-l1600.jpg



Thank you! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## prettypeonies

Hi Sophia, hope you are well.
Can you kindly authenticate this Celine box for me?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283396251918

Thank you


----------



## kyuis2004

Hello wonderful purseforumer :

I got this Celine red classic medium box from ****** and would like to get it authenticated. Please see the detail info and photos below. 

Thanks 


Item: classic mediummedium  box in red 
Listing Number: bought on ****** website. No weblink available
Seller: ******
Link: no link. Bought on the website 
Comments:


----------



## Meowmia

Hello Sophia,

I recently received a Celine Frame bag from a private seller.  Would like to ask you to anthenticate the bag for me. 

Name: CELINE FRAME BAG IN SHINY SMOOTH CALFSKIN IN TAN/OPTIC WHITE
Seller: a private seller











Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Meowmia

So hard to picture the code.  Tried my best to take this.  The code is W-CU-0139.  Also added a bottem shot and side of the interior.  

Many thanks.


----------



## nikkibug2009

Hi I’ve been eyeing these bags for a while! If anyone could please authenticate for me! Thanks in advance & hopefully one of these will be my first Celine!

Item: Celine Trio Medium Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: m62293114820
Seller: Sharyn Xing
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m62293114820/?ref=search_results

Item: Celine Trotteur Camel Crossbody
Listing Number: m74910070391
Seller: Brandaccess
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m74910070391/?ref=user_profile


----------



## cc_1028

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC Celine Frame Bag Tan White 2018 (broken stitch)with Certification
Listing number: 183699261856
Seller: alice1792alice
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHEN...xTnovz0yc0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

Dear authenticators , please kindly help to authentic this bag.  I took some pictures as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cc_1028




----------



## Meowmia

In addition to the posts #14560 & #14561 that I have posted, I want to add an imprint shot that i forgot to put up here and some more photos for a better view.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## e7erlasting

Sorry you trouble you again, Sophia. Thank you so much in advance. 

Item: Celine Cube Bag
Listing Number: ?
Seller: dagmar
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...burgundy-leather-celine-handbag-7094783.shtml

And in fact I think I found the same seller and item on eBay

Item: Celine Cube Tasche
Listing: 264221552897
Seller: dati_pk
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...h=item3d84d4f101:g:cKMAAOSwWapcWX~S:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## runwaymum

Hi Sophia!

Would like to request your opinion on this dune coloured nano I'd like to buy. Hopefully would be my first Celine if the bag's authentic.  Thank you so much!

Listing: https://ph.carousell.com/p/céline-n...no&ref_reqId=6vhCOUJyi8ftjK6yNbVhJDDSlp6j9a2V

Here are other photos I requested from the seller


----------



## runwaymum

Hi again!

Second set of photos







Grateful for the assistance, as always!


----------



## Leogenny

Item: celine luggage nano
Listing Number: bought at store5a in Columbus ohio
Seller: store 5a
Link:
Comments: it looked legit to me at the store. but i am not sure if nano was ever released in this color.


----------



## Leogenny

Leogenny said:


> Item: celine luggage nano
> Listing Number: bought at store5a in Columbus ohio
> Seller: store 5a
> Link:
> Comments: it looked legit to me at the store. but i am not sure if nano was ever released in this color.


----------



## iluvboots

I believe this color is kohl


----------



## Leogenny

iluvboots said:


> I believe this color is kohl


It really is blue-ish than grey. is the Kohl has blue tint to it? Thank you!


----------



## Leogenny

Leogenny said:


> It really is blue-ish than grey. is the Kohl has blue tint to it? Thank you!


Stiches are definitely blue


----------



## kulu808

Help!
Please authenticate:
Item: 163561689151
Listing Number:
Seller:  shevivia
Link:  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...alfskin-Nano-Luggage-Bag-/163561689151?_ul=CA



Comments: I tried to check everything however the stitches and shiny clasp bothers me a bit? Help Sophia-


----------



## kulu808

Geogirl said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl
> Listing Number: 254123117796
> Seller: glamshock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD-LOGO-NANO-LUGGAGE-KOHL-GRAY-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-CLASSIC-BELT-BAG-2700/254123117796?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: The pictures I’ve provided are of the bag I’ve received from the seller. I hope this one turns out right for me. Thank you in advance.


I just looked at a serial on the exact same color- Kohl. The bag was made in 2017, has only one line of serial number, yours has 2 lines. Im wondering if mine is fake now........unless they make it different every year since your serial # says it was made in 2018??


----------



## kulu808

kulu808 said:


> Help!
> Please authenticate:
> Item: 163561689151
> Listing Number:
> Seller:  shevivia
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...alfskin-Nano-Luggage-Bag-/163561689151?_ul=CA
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: I tried to check everything however the stitches and shiny clasp bothers me a bit? Help Sophia-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361567
> View attachment 4361569


Also here is the serial #. Is one line of serial # correct?


----------



## Tahara9015

Hi Sophea..could please authenticate this cèline box for me.

Item : Cèline box bag Medium
Seller :bonjourlily
Link : https://my.carousell.com/p/209215965
Comment : I bought this bag but soon i realised that some of the details are a bit off .I'm so scared that i might wasted my money on fake item.I contacted the seller but the seller insisted that her bag is authentic.Please help!


----------



## jayesskay

Hi, I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating this bag?

Item: "PRE-OWN AUTH CELINE CLASSIC BOX MEDIUM BAG IN THE BROWN LEATHER AUTHENTIC"
Listing Number: 113666526463
Seller: crisluxebags
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWN-AU...rentrq:473f4a3e1690aadcfde72429fff30a95|iid:1

I have asked for additional photos of the bag, strap, hardware, but I am still waiting for the seller to respond.

Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Leogenny

iluvboots said:


> I believe this color is kohl


I found similar color - antarctic blue... 
but not quite same in my mind. Seems like antarctic blue is really close to tiffany blue. 
Mine is really blue ish grey...
This is a picture at natural light. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Sophia

kyuis2004 said:


> Hello wonderful purseforumer :
> 
> I got this Celine red classic medium box from ****** and would like to get it authenticated. Please see the detail info and photos below.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Item: classic mediummedium  box in red
> Listing Number: bought on ****** website. No weblink available
> Seller: ******
> Link: no link. Bought on the website
> Comments:



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Meowmia said:


> So hard to picture the code.  Tried my best to take this.  The code is W-CU-0139.  Also added a bottem shot and side of the interior.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358425
> View attachment 4358426
> View attachment 4358427



Fake


----------



## Sophia

cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 4359090
> View attachment 4359091
> View attachment 4359092
> View attachment 4359093
> View attachment 4359094
> View attachment 4359095
> View attachment 4359096
> View attachment 4359097
> View attachment 4359098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC Celine Frame Bag Tan White 2018 (broken stitch)with Certification
> Listing number: 183699261856
> Seller: alice1792alice
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-Celine-Frame-Bag-Tan-White-2018-broken-stitch-with-Certification-/183699261856?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=ppKT1UOSteR82EY79xTnovz0yc0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> Dear authenticators , please kindly help to authentic this bag.  I took some pictures as well. Thank you in advance.



Fake


----------



## rexzytab

Sophia:

Greetings of peace and love! Can you help me authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage I bought from Ebay

Item: Celine Luggage Nano (Black Drummed Leather)
Listing / Item Number: 163563527702
Seller: Gladyscox3
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...-bag-/163563527702?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel

Pics are from the owner:


----------



## Sophia

rexzytab said:


> Sophia:
> 
> Greetings of peace and love! Can you help me authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage I bought from Ebay
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano (Black Drummed Leather)
> Listing / Item Number: 163563527702
> Seller: Gladyscox3
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...-bag-/163563527702?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Pics are from the owner:
> 
> View attachment 4362847
> View attachment 4362848
> View attachment 4362849
> View attachment 4362850
> View attachment 4362852
> View attachment 4362853
> View attachment 4362854



This bag is fake. I'm sorry - I hope you can get a refund asap!


----------



## rexzytab

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake. I'm sorry - I hope you can get a refund asap!



Glad to know will request a refund once it arrives!  Thanks!


----------



## rexzytab

Sophia:

How about these belt bags can you help me authenticate these? Thank you very much!

Item: Celine Belt Bag Nano?
Listing / Item No: 143159544063
Seller: limi-83
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Guaranteed-Authentic-Celine-Classic-Belt-Bag-Nano-Crossbody-Small-Black/143159544063?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=50eaefd3f3bb428aa5df2c60b24198b5&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=163563527702&itm=143159544063&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:150fb3c6-3f8d-11e9-b320-74dbd180aa71|parentrq:4fbe80ea1690abc65eba1c26ffed22e1|iid:1








Item 2: Celine Belt Bag Mini
Item No: 283403406159
Seller:  makof8
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bla...ather-BNWT-bought-at-Selfridges-/283403406159


----------



## kulu808

Hi Sophia, not sure how this works as I am a new member, but I posted the listing, but also want to make it easy for you to also have the pictures if its faster. I've learnt the hard way that although a seller has high ratings, it does not mean that their items are legit.....Appreciate your opinion before I purchase this:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/163561689151?ul_noapp=true


----------



## kulu808

I have another Celine nano if you please Sophia. This seems like alot of work, and I am very easy on buying 2nd hand now. Maybe less worrisome to pay more at boutique for 100% autheniticity.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-nano-in-kohl-baby-drummed-leather-tote/24974948/


Thank you again!!


----------



## Inky_123

Hi, 
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine Classic Box Medium
Listing Number: 6576521
Seller: wj
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6576521.shtml

Thanks!


----------



## runwaymum

Hi again, the seller sent a photo of the receipt for the nano bag. She claims that she bought the bag from Galeries Lafayette Paris in 2016.  Just wanted to include this as it may help in the authentication.  Thanks!


----------



## pheonix_ashes

I'm looking to buy my first celine bag and would appreciate if anyone could authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Classic Box in small size 
Listing number: 382823533626
Seller: lsl1789
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...ag-Red-Small/382823533626?hash=item59220f8c3a

Thank you so much to anyone that can help!


----------



## allylily

Hi! I'm new around here and would love the assistance of you professional ladies. Just purchased this but the condition/price makes me nervous lol. Would like to open up a case ASAP if it turns out to not be authentic.

Item: Authentic CELINE Macadam Pattern Hand Bag PVC Leather Brown 66798
Listing Number: 123677233158
Seller: next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/123677233158


----------



## Sophia

rexzytab said:


> Sophia:
> 
> How about these belt bags can you help me authenticate these? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Bag Nano?
> Listing / Item No: 143159544063
> Seller: limi-83
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Guaranteed-Authentic-Celine-Classic-Belt-Bag-Nano-Crossbody-Small-Black/143159544063?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=50eaefd3f3bb428aa5df2c60b24198b5&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=163563527702&itm=143159544063&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:150fb3c6-3f8d-11e9-b320-74dbd180aa71|parentrq:4fbe80ea1690abc65eba1c26ffed22e1|iid:1
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362943
> View attachment 4362944
> View attachment 4362945
> View attachment 4362946
> 
> 
> Item 2: Celine Belt Bag Mini
> Item No: 283403406159
> Seller:  makof8
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bla...ather-BNWT-bought-at-Selfridges-/283403406159
> 
> View attachment 4362949
> View attachment 4362950
> View attachment 4362952
> View attachment 4362953
> View attachment 4362954
> View attachment 4362958



First one is fake. Second is authentic.


----------



## Sophia

kulu808 said:


> Hi Sophia, not sure how this works as I am a new member, but I posted the listing, but also want to make it easy for you to also have the pictures if its faster. I've learnt the hard way that although a seller has high ratings, it does not mean that their items are legit.....Appreciate your opinion before I purchase this:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/163561689151?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 4363153
> View attachment 4363154
> View attachment 4363154
> View attachment 4363155
> View attachment 4363157
> View attachment 4363158
> View attachment 4363158



Fake


----------



## kulu808

Sophia said:


> Fake


Can I ask how you can tell? the clasp?


----------



## Ana1847

Hi Sophia,

I am new here, can you please help to authenticate this Celine Small Cabas bag
https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Small-Cabas-Phantom-Belt-Tote-5c77eae4d6dc5298f5156ce6

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

kulu808 said:


> Can I ask how you can tell? the clasp?



Because of the texture of the leather and the printing of the front logo.


----------



## runwaymum

Hi Sophia!

Requesting for your help in authenticating a celine nano I'm looking to buy. It's in page 972.  I do hope all the photos are enough.  It will be my first celine purchase if it's authentic. Thanks!


----------



## Inky_123

Sophia said:


> authentic


Hi Sophia, 
I received the bag. Could you confirm it with more closeup shots? 
Thank you!


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Hi Sophie, I also see this one as well for the same item but a different seller. Could you please let me know if any of these two bags are authentic? I'm looking to buy tonight, thank you so much for your help!

Item: Celine Classic Box in small size 
Listing number: 292949072791
Seller: judyho09
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292949072791?ul_noapp=true
She also sent me a copy of the receipt:


----------



## Sophia

Inky_123 said:


> View attachment 4364483
> View attachment 4364484
> View attachment 4364485
> View attachment 4364486
> View attachment 4364487
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> I received the bag. Could you confirm it with more closeup shots?
> Thank you!



The bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

pheonix_ashes said:


> Hi Sophie, I also see this one as well for the same item but a different seller. Could you please let me know if any of these two bags are authentic? I'm looking to buy tonight, thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box in small size
> Listing number: 292949072791
> Seller: judyho09
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292949072791?ul_noapp=true
> She also sent me a copy of the receipt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364764



The receipt does not show any description of the bag being a Small Classic in Red.


----------



## Sophia

runwaymum said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Requesting for your help in authenticating a celine nano I'm looking to buy. It's in page 972.  I do hope all the photos are enough.  It will be my first celine purchase if it's authentic. Thanks!



Hey I still need pictures of the front logo.


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Sophia said:


> The receipt does not show any description of the bag being a Small Classic in Red.



Thank you for your fast response. I was looking at other receipts issued by deBijenkorf and it seems like their receipts are all like this without a detailed description of the item? Can you tell from the pics of the item if its authentic? Also if you could take a look at the other red Celine box on page 973 to see if it's authentic? If you need more pictures, please let me know. Again thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

pheonix_ashes said:


> Thank you for your fast response. I was looking at other receipts issued by deBijenkorf and it seems like their receipts are all like this without a detailed description of the item? Can you tell from the pics of the item if its authentic? Also if you could take a look at the other red Celine box on page 973 to see if it's authentic? If you need more pictures, please let me know. Again thank you so much!



The bag does look authentic. I was replying to your attached picture of the receipt.


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Sophia said:


> The bag does look authentic. I was replying to your attached picture of the receipt.


Are you saying both bags look authentic or just the one with the receipt? Thanks in advance for the clarification!


----------



## Sophia

pheonix_ashes said:


> Are you saying both bags look authentic or just the one with the receipt? Thanks in advance for the clarification!



Sorry - the second one.


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Sophia said:


> Sorry - the second one.


How about the one on page 973? Sorry about the constant questions, I'm just very nervous and excited at the same time. This will be my last question, thank you!


----------



## Sophia

pheonix_ashes said:


> How about the one on page 973? Sorry about the constant questions, I'm just very nervous and excited at the same time. This will be my last question, thank you!



I believe that bag to be a super fake.


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Sophia said:


> I believe that bag to be a super fake.



Thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## Geogirl

Hi Sophia, I’m gently bumping my authentication request as it seems you have missed mine. I appreciate the time you give for fellow purseforum members. 



Geogirl said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl
> Listing Number: 254123117796
> Seller: glamshock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD-LOGO-NANO-LUGGAGE-KOHL-GRAY-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-CLASSIC-BELT-BAG-2700/254123117796?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: The pictures I’ve provided are of the bag I’ve received from the seller. I hope this one turns out right for me, as this is the second time purchasing the same bag from eBay. Thank you in advance.


----------



## leafK

Hi Sophia, I just bought this bag from yoogi's closet but am starting to have doubts as to whether it is authentic since there are so many super fakes floating around on 2nd hand retailers websites. I have bought from Yoogi's before and have had really good experiences. It would be great if you could possibly help me authenticate this: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-brown-leather-medium-classic-box-flap-bag.html Thank you again


----------



## e7erlasting

e7erlasting said:


> Sorry you trouble you again, Sophia. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Cube Bag
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller: dagmar
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...burgundy-leather-celine-handbag-7094783.shtml
> 
> And in fact I think I found the same seller and item on eBay
> 
> Item: Celine Cube Tasche
> Listing: 264221552897
> Seller: dati_pk
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...h=item3d84d4f101:g:cKMAAOSwWapcWX~S:rk:6:pf:0



In addition, the seller sent me a lot of photos. Please let me know if they are enough or not. Many thanks in advance! Sorry about the number of photos (I tried not to post them all but still a lot...)


----------



## e7erlasting

Plus tags and invoice:


----------



## Cryans

Hi guys! I am new here  I just purchased a Celine mini luggage from a reseller online and I am slightly worried about the authenticity. I am pretty sure its authentic based on my research but it doesn't hurt to get a second (or third) opinion! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: ?
Seller: The RealREal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-mini-luggage-tote-lqbibDdkQKY
Comments: I have included a few pictures. Please let me know if you need more


----------



## Sophia

leafK said:


> Hi Sophia, I just bought this bag from yoogi's closet but am starting to have doubts as to whether it is authentic since there are so many super fakes floating around on 2nd hand retailers websites. I have bought from Yoogi's before and have had really good experiences. It would be great if you could possibly help me authenticate this: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/celine-brown-leather-medium-classic-box-flap-bag.html Thank you again



Please take a picture of the front logo and a picture under the clasp in front for me, thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Geogirl said:


> Hi Sophia, I’m gently bumping my authentication request as it seems you have missed mine. I appreciate the time you give for fellow purseforum members.



Hey dear, sorry I thought I did reply to you - there are simply not enough pictures for me to authenticate the bag.


----------



## Sophia

Cryans said:


> View attachment 4365631
> View attachment 4365632
> View attachment 4365633
> View attachment 4365634
> View attachment 4365636
> View attachment 4365637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I am new here  I just purchased a Celine mini luggage from a reseller online and I am slightly worried about the authenticity. I am pretty sure its authentic based on my research but it doesn't hurt to get a second (or third) opinion!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller: The RealREal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-mini-luggage-tote-lqbibDdkQKY
> Comments: I have included a few pictures. Please let me know if you need more



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

e7erlasting said:


> In addition, the seller sent me a lot of photos. Please let me know if they are enough or not. Many thanks in advance! Sorry about the number of photos (I tried not to post them all but still a lot...)


Authentic


----------



## Meowmia

Sophia said:


> Fake



Thank you for your time and help.  May I know what makes you think it is fake?  Sorry if I ask too much. Thanks.


----------



## leafK

Sophia said:


> Please take a picture of the front logo and a picture under the clasp in front for me, thanks!



Thank you so much for your kind reply, I will be sure to do so once I receive the bag.


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hello Sophia, I am new here and sorry if I posted on the wrong thread. I am hoping I could get an opinion on this celine nano I bought from ebay. Here is the link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/264158634442

I will also upload photos. I hope i could get a response. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ladybag2016

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hello Sophia, I am new here and sorry if I posted on the wrong thread. I am hoping I could get an opinion on this celine nano I bought from ebay. Here is the link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/264158634442
> 
> I will also upload photos. I hope i could get a response. Thank you so much.


----------



## Geogirl

Sophia said:


> Hey dear, sorry I thought I did reply to you - there are simply not enough pictures for me to authenticate the bag.


No worries, I'll include pictures again from my original post


----------



## Ladybag2016

I had it professionally authenticated however upon communicating with the seller i almost wang to believe her. The seller is kind enough to have it 2nd authenticated and willing to pay the fees and if still deemed fake, she will gladly give me a refund. Just wanting some opinions on this please. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ladybag2016

Geogirl said:


> No worries, I'll include pictures again from my original post


Hey so sorry for following your thread. I do not know how to make a new one? ‍♀️


----------



## Ladybag2016

Ok hoping this would help me get opinions. Sophia, I hope you could help me authenticate this celine nano i have recently purchased on ebay. 
Seller: Benal Marie (Ebay)
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/264158634442


----------



## Ladybag2016

Here are some of our conversations.


----------



## kulu808

What about this:

https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-nano-in-kohl-baby-drummed-leather-tote/24974948/


----------



## Inky_123

Hi Sophia, 
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine Classic Box Medium
Listing Number: 6576521
Seller: wj
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6576521.shtml
Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Here are some of our conversations.



The seller is a big fat LIAR. 

1) The bag you received is an obvious fake. 
2) There are no private sales for Céline. There is an employee sale at LVMH - but bags like the Nano would never reach those sales. 
3) Please get your full refund and leave a negative feedback for the seller. She finally got caught selling a fake bag and now she is trying to salvage the situation by preventing you from leaving her a poor feedback.


----------



## Sophia

Inky_123 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium
> Listing Number: 6576521
> Seller: wj
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-6576521.shtml
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

kulu808 said:


> What about this:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-nano-in-kohl-baby-drummed-leather-tote/24974948/


 Link is not valid


----------



## Sophia

Meowmia said:


> Thank you for your time and help.  May I know what makes you think it is fake?  Sorry if I ask too much. Thanks.



The leather is completely off. Medium Frame Bags are made in Shiny Smooth Calfskin. The texture of the leather on the one you posted is off. 

Also - the easiest sign is the date stamp. It states it was produced in 2019 - that is impossible, as this was a seasonal bag from 2017/2018.


----------



## Ladybag2016

Sophia said:


> The seller is a big fat LIAR.
> 
> 1) The bag you received is an obvious fake.
> 2) There are no private sales for Céline. There is an employee sale at LVMH - but bags like the Nano would never reach those sales.
> 3) Please get your full refund and leave a negative feedback for the seller. She finally got caught selling a fake bag and now she is trying to salvage the situation by preventing you from leaving her a poor feedback.


Thanks so much for the input Sophia! Very frustrated that had to pay the customs for it ‍♀️ will definitelt return and leave a feedback!


----------



## Inky_123

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Thanks so much for the input Sophia! Very frustrated that had to pay the customs for it ‍♀️ will definitelt return and leave a feedback!



Sorry about this situation!


----------



## Ladybag2016

So now my question is that she is willing to work with me and return it to her but i would need to pay the return shipping and all. Which is very costly from Canada to France insured. Should I just wait for ebay to step in and I could get all the refund including the return postage (if she ever wanted her fake bag back). If i decide to return it to her out of my pocket, i loose money (return shipping+custom charges+professional authentication which is in total roughly around 250$). This is such an unfortunate event and a big lesson learned!! thanks so much Sophia for the second opinion!


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia 
I purchased this bag on Ebay and just got it. They used stock photos for the listing - so I didn't send it to you for authentication initially, but now I have it! Please see photos attached. I couldn't find a serial number anywhere...

Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Light Burgundy 
Listing Number: 254134868356
Seller: glamshock

Thank you so much!
Ulyana


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> So now my question is that she is willing to work with me and return it to her but i would need to pay the return shipping and all. Which is very costly from Canada to France insured. Should I just wait for ebay to step in and I could get all the refund including the return postage (if she ever wanted her fake bag back). If i decide to return it to her out of my pocket, i loose money (return shipping+custom charges+professional authentication which is in total roughly around 250$). This is such an unfortunate event and a big lesson learned!! thanks so much Sophia for the second opinion!



I would demand she pay for the return shipping. You should really stand your ground and threaten to involve eBay.


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> I purchased this bag on Ebay and just got it. They used stock photos for the listing - so I didn't send it to you for authentication initially, but now I have it! Please see photos attached. I couldn't find a serial number anywhere...
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Light Burgundy
> Listing Number: 254134868356
> Seller: glamshock
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Ulyana



Do you have the link to the original listing? The bag does appear authentic though.


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia 
Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD...N08hc3DfHY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

They used stock photos for the listing so not much information there. Is it normal not to have a serial number for this model? I checked fashionphile and they have one Celine nano belt for sale and no serial number mentioned as well. Usually they always put a serial number in their comments section if there is one.


----------



## jmc3007

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD-LOGO-NANO-BELT-BAG-RED-GRAINED-CALFSKIN-CLASSIC-BOX-LUGGAGE-1950-/254134868356?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=yCp3p9nzCrywfm%2BTPN08hc3DfHY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> They used stock photos for the listing so not much information there. Is it normal not to have a serial number for this model? I checked fashionphile and they have one Celine nano belt for sale and no serial number mentioned as well. Usually they always put a serial number in their comments section if there is one.


there is a serial number for the Belt, try looking underneath the flap of the pocket inside.


----------



## Geogirl

Sophia said:


> Hey dear, sorry I thought I did reply to you - there are simply not enough pictures for me to authenticate the bag.


Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl
Listing Number: 254123117796
Seller: glamshock
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD-LOGO-NANO-LUGGAGE-KOHL-GRAY-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-CLASSIC-BELT-BAG-2700/254123117796?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Third time's the charm.


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia & @jmc3007 
I found the serial number! The serial number is inside on the left hand side of the bag embossed into the suede near the side seam, it is not on a separate tab. There is no pocket inside the bag. See photo attached.
Best,
Ulyana


----------



## uhrudzko

jmc3007 said:


> there is a serial number for the Belt, try looking underneath the flap of the pocket inside.


No pocket inside. I guess you have Micro size? Mine is nano. But i did find it! Thanks for your help.


----------



## manomi

Hi
Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance 
Item: Celine nano luggage, amazon drummed leather.
Ebay item number: 113647814492
Seller: boombayeh
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-270...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## runwaymum

Hi Sophia! Here are closer photos of the front logo of the nano sent by the seller.

Thanks very much for your assistance!!!


----------



## preppie

Hello!  I am looking at this bag on eBay and wanted to check if it is authentic.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Item: Celine smooth multicolor striped canvas mini luggage
Listing: 153405761303
Seller: groman9773qvw
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-smo...er-mini-luggage-tote-bag-shopper/153405761303

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Geogirl said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl
> Listing Number: 254123117796
> Seller: glamshock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-OLD-LOGO-NANO-LUGGAGE-KOHL-GRAY-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-CLASSIC-BELT-BAG-2700/254123117796?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Third time's the charm.



Authentic.


----------



## Sophia

preppie said:


> Hello!  I am looking at this bag on eBay and wanted to check if it is authentic.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Item: Celine smooth multicolor striped canvas mini luggage
> Listing: 153405761303
> Seller: groman9773qvw
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-smo...er-mini-luggage-tote-bag-shopper/153405761303
> 
> Thank you!



This bag is fake.


----------



## Sophia

runwaymum said:


> Hi Sophia! Here are closer photos of the front logo of the nano sent by the seller.
> 
> Thanks very much for your assistance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366718
> View attachment 4366720
> View attachment 4366722
> View attachment 4366723



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

manomi said:


> Hi
> Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance
> Item: Celine nano luggage, amazon drummed leather.
> Ebay item number: 113647814492
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2700-Nano-Luggage-Bag-With-New-Logo-In-Amazon-Drummed-Calfskin/113647814492?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> I purchased this bag on Ebay and just got it. They used stock photos for the listing - so I didn't send it to you for authentication initially, but now I have it! Please see photos attached. I couldn't find a serial number anywhere...
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Light Burgundy
> Listing Number: 254134868356
> Seller: glamshock
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Ulyana


Authentic


----------



## preppie

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Soki

Hello. Can you pls confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thanks so much!

https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...luggage-handbag-smooth-leather-nano9943176889


----------



## Sophia

Soki said:


> Hello. Can you pls confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thanks so much!
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...luggage-handbag-smooth-leather-nano9943176889



This bag is authentic


----------



## Soki

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic



Thank you Sophia [emoji177]


----------



## Inky_123

Hi Sophia, 
Could you authenticate this bag? 
Item number: 392256290572
Seller: naben_2164
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392256290572
Thank you!!!


----------



## Ladybag2016

Sophia said:


> The seller is a big fat LIAR.
> 
> 1) The bag you received is an obvious fake.
> 2) There are no private sales for Céline. There is an employee sale at LVMH - but bags like the Nano would never reach those sales.
> 3) Please get your full refund and leave a negative feedback for the seller. She finally got caught selling a fake bag and now she is trying to salvage the situation by preventing you from leaving her a poor feedback.


Just an update. I finally got ebay to step in and she is now paying for the return. However, i am also trying to let her pay for the custom fees although obviously she wont pay.  So sad about all these. Thanks so much Sophia!


----------



## runwaymum

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much Sophia! Now I can proceed to buying my first Celine bag!


----------



## manomi

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank u sooo much love!


----------



## chemicalwallaby

Hi @Sophia, could I trouble you to cast an eye over this one please? 















https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Womens-Large-Leather-Tie-Closure-Tote-Handbag-Pink-/382744710560

(Yes, they are the same bag... must say I was pleasantly surprised by how readily it cleaned up, though there's still a bit more work to be done - if it's authentic, that is!)


----------



## orangedye

Hi Sophia!

Could you authenticate this bag? Thank you!
https://posh.mk/26hstJoJWU


----------



## Opalbunny

Hi @Sophia!

Please authenticate this bag when you have time. Thank you always for your help!

Seller: Rebagofficial
Item number: 113680010651
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113680010651


----------



## caligal626

Hi @Sophia
Could you please authenticate this bag when you have a chance? Thank you for all your help!!

Item: CELINE Light Taupe Grained Calfskin Leather Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 113663894074
Seller: neesa1234
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Lig...623a:g:8qsAAOSw5CZccxTY&du=1&action=BESTOFFER


----------



## Sophia

chemicalwallaby said:


> Hi @Sophia, could I trouble you to cast an eye over this one please?
> 
> View attachment 4367803
> 
> View attachment 4367794
> 
> View attachment 4367795
> View attachment 4367796
> View attachment 4367797
> View attachment 4367798
> View attachment 4367799
> View attachment 4367800
> View attachment 4367801
> View attachment 4367802
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Womens-Large-Leather-Tie-Closure-Tote-Handbag-Pink-/382744710560
> 
> (Yes, they are the same bag... must say I was pleasantly surprised by how readily it cleaned up, though there's still a bit more work to be done - if it's authentic, that is!)



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

orangedye said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> https://posh.mk/26hstJoJWU



I need clear pictures of the front logo and the "Made in Italy" stamp


----------



## Sophia

Opalbunny said:


> Hi @Sophia!
> 
> Please authenticate this bag when you have time. Thank you always for your help!
> 
> Seller: Rebagofficial
> Item number: 113680010651
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113680010651


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

caligal626 said:


> Hi @Sophia
> Could you please authenticate this bag when you have a chance? Thank you for all your help!!
> 
> Item: CELINE Light Taupe Grained Calfskin Leather Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 113663894074
> Seller: neesa1234
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Light-Taupe-Grained-Calfskin-Leather-Mini-Belt-Bag/113663894074?hash=item1a76e5623a:g:8qsAAOSw5CZccxTY&du=1&action=BESTOFFER



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Just an update. I finally got ebay to step in and she is now paying for the return. However, i am also trying to let her pay for the custom fees although obviously she wont pay.  So sad about all these. Thanks so much Sophia!



I'm happy to hear this! I hope you can get the customs back too!


----------



## Sophia

Inky_123 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you authenticate this bag?
> Item number: 392256290572
> Seller: naben_2164
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392256290572
> Thank you!!!



I'm pretty sure this bag is authentic. Can you ask the seller for a clear frontal picture of the logo and of the "Made in Italy" stamp?


----------



## Sivvv

Hi Sophia!

Could you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Céline Box bag
Seller: victoria
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...chen-classic-celine-handtaschen-7104604.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Sivvv said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> Item: Céline Box bag
> Seller: victoria
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...chen-classic-celine-handtaschen-7104604.shtml
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## orangedye

Hi Sophia!

Still waiting on more pictures from seller on the previous post. In the meantime, could you authenticate this one? Thank you for your time! 

seller : cheryll626
listing number : 283409019311
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283409019311


----------



## Sophia

orangedye said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Still waiting on more pictures from seller on the previous post. In the meantime, could you authenticate this one? Thank you for your time!
> 
> seller : cheryll626
> listing number : 283409019311
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283409019311



Authentic


----------



## chemicalwallaby

Sophia said:


> Authentic



I don't know how you keep this up, but thank you!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there! I was hoping I could get some help with this Macadam cosmetic bag, is it authentic?

Thank you very much in advance!

Item: 100% Auth CELINE MACADAM PVC Leather Brown Pouch Clutch Cosmetics Bag Italy
Listing Number: 382462786653
Seller: cloud-tokyo
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-CE...90c8efc5d:g:ff8AAOSwznNa-lrp&autorefresh=true
Comments:

EDIT: I just saw that you only authenticate Phoebe era, sorry about that!


----------



## vitamichielsens

Can someone tell me if this Céline box bag is real of rake? I can’t tell. You can find it on Depop or the link below. The seller: Majaganic. Thanks in advance. 
https://depop.app.link/nCG6kM0OUU


----------



## plhui

Hi there - can you please authenticate this ring bag. I believe it looks real however the serial code has a S-GA prefix and apparently that’s often used for fakes

Item number: 223297361030
Listing:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-R...361030?txnId=2199508091012#vi__app-cvip-panel
Seller:  messi10krn
Pictures: 




Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## plhui

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there! I was hoping I could get some help with this Macadam cosmetic bag, is it authentic?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item: 100% Auth CELINE MACADAM PVC Leather Brown Pouch Clutch Cosmetics Bag Italy
> Listing Number: 382462786653
> Seller: cloud-tokyo
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-CE...90c8efc5d:g:ff8AAOSwznNa-lrp&autorefresh=true
> Comments:
> 
> EDIT: I just saw that you only authenticate Phoebe era, sorry about that!





vitamichielsens said:


> Can someone tell me if this Céline box bag is real of rake? I can’t tell. You can find it on Depop or the link below. The seller: Majaganic. Thanks in advance.
> https://depop.app.link/nCG6kM0OUU


----------



## Sophia

Authentic


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Hello fellow purse lovers. I found a Cèline purse I'd like to purchase. I was just wondering if it is authentic? Thank you.
I don't have the purse with me that's why I have limited information. 

Item is from Varage Sale

Thank you


----------



## ahswong

Hi Sophia!

This is my first time posting here, would you please authenticate the item listed here for me? Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano Smooth Leather Bag in Black
Seller: katec93
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Nano-Smooth-Leather-Bag-in-Black-5c875a6c9fe48653512e559d


----------



## MH.

Sophia said:


> It varies. My Classic from 2015 has a very faint stamp too.


Hello Sophia,

I now found out that the serial code of my bag is F-MP-2128, so it's from 2018. The faint stamp is rather a variation of production, not a variation from different seasons, is that right? Sorry for asking so many questions, I think I am bit paranoid about these little details. Nevertheless, thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Lilxo

Hey can someone help me authenticate this? I have another Celine trio in black and the serial number is embossed on the leather strip in the middle pouch but this one is an actual tab!


----------



## Sophia

Czarinaolivia said:


> Hello fellow purse lovers. I found a Cèline purse I'd like to purchase. I was just wondering if it is authentic? Thank you.
> I don't have the purse with me that's why I have limited information.
> 
> Item is from Varage Sale
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369800
> View attachment 4369801
> View attachment 4369802
> View attachment 4369803



Fake


----------



## Sophia

ahswong said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> This is my first time posting here, would you please authenticate the item listed here for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Smooth Leather Bag in Black
> Seller: katec93
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Nano-Smooth-Leather-Bag-in-Black-5c875a6c9fe48653512e559d


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Lilxo said:


> Hey can someone help me authenticate this? I have another Celine trio in black and the serial number is embossed on the leather strip in the middle pouch but this one is an actual tab!



This is authentic. The early years of the trio featured the code on the tab.


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> I now found out that the serial code of my bag is F-MP-2128, so it's from 2018. The faint stamp is rather a variation of production, not a variation from different seasons, is that right? Sorry for asking so many questions, I think I am bit paranoid about these little details. Nevertheless, thanks for your help in advance


Yes dear. The stamp varies in production!


----------



## MH.

Sophia said:


> Yes dear. The stamp varies in production!


Thanks again for your time and sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you for saving me!


----------



## l1l_v

Hello,

Can you please help me to verify this ebay listing?

Item: CELINE MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX BAG IN CALFSKIN SHOULDER HANDBAG
Listing Number:  392256290572
Seller: naben_2164
Link:  https://ebay.to/2F64roB
Comments: I just won this listing at a GREAT auction price. The description says it is 100% and the photos look..alright but I did ask for hi-res photos (waiting on them). There is no box since it was damaged but the condition of the bag looks almost new.  If I get any new pics I will update post. Thank you so so much!


----------



## plhui

Sophia said:


> Authentic


thank you!


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi Sophia, what is your initial thoughts on this nano? I currently requesting for more photos (made in tab, date code, zipper pull, etc.) thanks so much!


----------



## jayesskay

Hi,

May you please help me to verify this classic box?

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag Liege Textured Leather in Liquorice - PRISTINE & RARE
Listing Number: 223439743828
Seller: lovestoshopau
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223439743828?ul_noapp=true

Any input would be helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## ahswong

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

jayesskay said:


> Hi,
> 
> May you please help me to verify this classic box?
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Bag Liege Textured Leather in Liquorice - PRISTINE & RARE
> Listing Number: 223439743828
> Seller: lovestoshopau
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223439743828?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Any input would be helpful! Thank you so much!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi Sophia, what is your initial thoughts on this nano? I currently requesting for more photos (made in tab, date code, zipper pull, etc.) thanks so much!



I'll need the additional pictures to authenticate this bag!


----------



## Sophia

l1l_v said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me to verify this ebay listing?
> 
> Item: CELINE MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX BAG IN CALFSKIN SHOULDER HANDBAG
> Listing Number:  392256290572
> Seller: naben_2164
> Link:  https://ebay.to/2F64roB
> Comments: I just won this listing at a GREAT auction price. The description says it is 100% and the photos look..alright but I did ask for hi-res photos (waiting on them). There is no box since it was damaged but the condition of the bag looks almost new.  If I get any new pics I will update post. Thank you so so much!



I saw this earlier! The bag appears authentic. Do send more in depth pictures when you get the bag!


----------



## l1l_v

Sophia said:


> I saw this earlier! The bag appears authentic. Do send more in depth pictures when you get the bag!


Thank you oh so much! I'm trying to see if I can get some more pictures before I make the final payment


----------



## jayesskay

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## hollygolightly1

Hi there, can you please let me know if this box bag is fake or authentic? The gold logo embossing looks a bit sketchy?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173831323473


----------



## Ladybag2016

Sophia said:


> I'll need the additional pictures to authenticate this bag!


Ok thanks for getting back! I will upload some more when she sends me. Thanks!


----------



## june2s

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag 

Item sold: eBay.com
Item ID: 113665534402
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWN-AU...-IN-THE-BLACK-LEATHER-AUTHENTIC-/113665534402
Seller name: crisluxebags

The seller said the date code is SMP 1107. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sophia

hollygolightly1 said:


> Hi there, can you please let me know if this box bag is fake or authentic? The gold logo embossing looks a bit sketchy?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173831323473



An obvious fake. The texture of the leather is a dead give away also - along with the logo.


----------



## Sophia

june2s said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag
> 
> Item sold: eBay.com
> Item ID: 113665534402
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWN-AU...-IN-THE-BLACK-LEATHER-AUTHENTIC-/113665534402
> Seller name: crisluxebags
> 
> The seller said the date code is SMP 1107.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I need a clear frontal picture of the logo.


----------



## june2s

Sophia said:


> I need a clear frontal picture of the logo.


Thank you. I will ask the seller to it to me.


----------



## hollygolightly1

Sophia said:


> An obvious fake. The texture of the leather is a dead give away also - along with the logo.



Thank you!!


----------



## june2s

Hi Sophia. Is it possible for Celine Box bag has the same date code with few other bags? I asked the seller for the code which is SMP 1107, and I was searching, I noticed another member from here provided you the same date code back a month ago. It is not the same selling website and I remember you said that bag was fake from the pictures. I don’t know about mine.


----------



## kimmerdt

Hi Everyone!
Can you please help me authenticate this Céline Box Bag. Thank you in advance.

Céline Box Bag Medium
Black Calfskin

Item sold: DesignerVintage
Seller: jmos
Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/celine-handbags-bags-100190


----------



## orangedye

hello sophia! 
could you help me authenticate this bag? thanks so much in advance! 

seller : missfarren 
https://posh.mk/hI4SMr7v1U


----------



## Inky_123

Hi Sophia, 
Could you authenticate this bag? 
Item: Celine Classic Box Medium
Item Number: 123686943189
Seller:  krovus2014
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123686943189
Thank you!!


----------



## Inky_123

Hi Sophia, 
Could you also authenticate this bag? 
Item: Celine Classic Box Medium
Item Number: 183721850651
Seller: yolcha-0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-box...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Thank you!


----------



## MH.

Hello Sophia,
might I bother you with one more question? You have already authenticated my bag, but I saw these 'imperfect" stitchings today. Is this normal? Otherwise I could maybe ask the selling company for a discount (I paid full retail price!). It doesn't look very nice for this price, what do you think? Thanks again, Sophia, I promise it's my last question!


----------



## MH.

Here it is (the stitching on the back part)


----------



## orangedye

Sophia said:


> I need clear pictures of the front logo and the "Made in Italy" stamp


hi sophia!

seller posted additional pics! thank you!
https://posh.mk/hI4SMr7v1U


----------



## Sophia

orangedye said:


> hi sophia!
> 
> seller posted additional pics! thank you!
> https://posh.mk/hI4SMr7v1U



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

june2s said:


> Hi Sophia. Is it possible for Celine Box bag has the same date code with few other bags? I asked the seller for the code which is SMP 1107, and I was searching, I noticed another member from here provided you the same date code back a month ago. It is not the same selling website and I remember you said that bag was fake from the pictures. I don’t know about mine.



Two bags with the same date code just means they were produced in the same batch.


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> Hello Sophia,
> might I bother you with one more question? You have already authenticated my bag, but I saw these 'imperfect" stitchings today. Is this normal? Otherwise I could maybe ask the selling company for a discount (I paid full retail price!). It doesn't look very nice for this price, what do you think? Thanks again, Sophia, I promise it's my last question!



Imperfect stitching is quite common with Celine. You can send additional pictures if you would like.


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> Here it is (the stitching on the back part)



Oh sorry I just saw this post. This is normal .


----------



## june2s

Sophia said:


> Two bags with the same date code just means they were produced in the same batch.


Thanks Sofia


----------



## orangedye

Sophia said:


> Authentic


thank you! ❤️


----------



## uhrudzko

l1l_v said:


> Thank you oh so much! I'm trying to see if I can get some more pictures before I make the final payment


I messaged that seller and asked for more pictures before the auction ended and never heard back! Be careful. They have no rating on eBay. I would wait to hear back from them before paying anything. Good luck!  hope this bag is legit.


----------



## Meowmia

Sophia said:


> The leather is completely off. Medium Frame Bags are made in Shiny Smooth Calfskin. The texture of the leather on the one you posted is off.
> 
> Also - the easiest sign is the date stamp. It states it was produced in 2019 - that is impossible, as this was a seasonal bag from 2017/2018.



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## MH.

Sophia said:


> Oh sorry I just saw this post. This is normal .


Thanks again, Sophia, you are so kind. I should begin enjoying my Céline bag


----------



## l1l_v

uhrudzko said:


> I messaged that seller and asked for more pictures before the auction ended and never heard back! Be careful. They have no rating on eBay. I would wait to hear back from them before paying anything. Good luck!  hope this bag is legit.


I had to pay for it because it was in my cart  She did respond to me and sent over a pic of the receipt. However, looking at it now I'm worried it might be fake because Celine doesn't usually issue these types of receipts. When I asked for more hi-res pics she said she didn't know how to send that over but that if I had any issues I was more than happy to look it over and return it? I'll have to wait to receive it next week and post more pics!


----------



## Sophia

l1l_v said:


> I had to pay for it because it was in my cart  She did respond to me and sent over a pic of the receipt. However, looking at it now I'm worried it might be fake because Celine doesn't usually issue these types of receipts. When I asked for more hi-res pics she said she didn't know how to send that over but that if I had any issues I was more than happy to look it over and return it? I'll have to wait to receive it next week and post more pics!



This is actually a valid receipt


----------



## l1l_v

Sophia said:


> This is actually a valid receipt


Sophia, thank you OH SO MUCH! I was having a mini panic attack because I thought they didn't issue these types of receipts (only those printed on regular paper) because I did a small google search. But hearing that this is a valid receipt makes me feel a lot better. I cannot thank you enough for what you do on this forum!


----------



## Sophia

l1l_v said:


> Sophia, thank you OH SO MUCH! I was having a mini panic attack because I thought they didn't issue these types of receipts (only those printed on regular paper) because I did a small google search. But hearing that this is a valid receipt makes me feel a lot better. I cannot thank you enough for what you do on this forum!



Glad to help! My orders from Madison Avenue in NYC in the more recent years have always come with both receipts.


----------



## Alice1979

I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Nano Belt bag for me, as I am still looking for my very first Celine. Thank you so much!

Item: Black Nano Belt Bag
Listing number: 323733795003
Seller: pigblack.shop
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Bel...m=323733795003&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
Comment: This seller appears to have multiple in stock of the same and different colors, different size belt bags as well.


----------



## Sophia

Alice1979 said:


> I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Nano Belt bag for me, as I am still looking for my very first Celine. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Black Nano Belt Bag
> Listing number: 323733795003
> Seller: pigblack.shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-Black-Nano/323733795003?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=a69d8d748d4a4e75bb27ab224a96c8de&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=323733795003&itm=323733795003&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
> Comment: This seller appears to have multiple in stock of the same and different colors, different size belt bags as well.



We should start a "Sellers to stay FAR away from" thread on here. So many of you guys have posted listings from this seller and ALL of their items are super fakes.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for help with this well loved Celine tote?

Item: Celine horizontal phantom cabas 
Seller: Fashionphile 
Item-#: 336989
Link:https://outlet.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-medium-horizontal-phantom-cabas-black-336989


----------



## annielawps

Hello there - I had this pretty light taupe small big bag with me, however I realized the strap is not adjustable, the pictures on Celine website though show the strap is adjustable. Could someone share their knowledge with me and let me know if this bag is authentic? Thanks a lot!


----------



## annielawps

annielawps said:


> Hello there - I had this pretty light taupe small big bag with me, however I realized the strap is not adjustable, the pictures on Celine website though show the strap is adjustable. Could someone share their knowledge with me and let me know if this bag is authentic? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi Sophia, thoughts on this nano?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/143172242051

Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

Hi Sophia, please authenticate this red Céline Box, thanks! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Medium-in-Red-/113685753952


----------



## Sophia

smudleybear said:


> Hi Sophia, please authenticate this red Céline Box, thanks!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Medium-in-Red-/113685753952



I have a feeling this is fake. Also - to everyone with inquiries - please make sure you have clear frontal pictures of the logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date code before posting.


----------



## Sophia

annielawps said:


> Hello there - I had this pretty light taupe small big bag with me, however I realized the strap is not adjustable, the pictures on Celine website though show the strap is adjustable. Could someone share their knowledge with me and let me know if this bag is authentic? Thanks a lot!


Where was this purchased?


----------



## Sophia

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for help with this well loved Celine tote?
> 
> Item: Celine horizontal phantom cabas
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item-#: 336989
> Link:https://outlet.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-medium-horizontal-phantom-cabas-black-336989


Authentic


----------



## smudleybear

Hi Sophia, please authenticate this red Céline Box, thanks! 
Seller couldn’t find the date code of this bag made in 2017

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Medium-in-Red-/113685753952


----------



## Sophia

smudleybear said:


> Hi Sophia, please authenticate this red Céline Box, thanks!
> Seller couldn’t find the date code of this bag made in 2017
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Medium-in-Red-/113685753952
> 
> View attachment 4373517
> View attachment 4373518
> View attachment 4373519
> View attachment 4373520
> View attachment 4373521
> View attachment 4373522
> View attachment 4373523



I have already responded to your previous post. This bag is fake.


----------



## smudleybear

Sophia said:


> I have already responded to your previous post. This bag is fake.



Sorry not sure why my post came up twice. Omg it’s fake[emoji33]


----------



## annielawps

Sophia said:


> Where was this purchased?



Hello Sophia - I’m not sure, my friend bought that for me from Europe as she said. I noticed that with the new logo, small big bag now has adjustable strap and this brings to my attention. Thanks!


----------



## annielawps

Sophia said:


> Where was this purchased?



Here are the pictures from old Celine and new Celine website - I hope they are helpful


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia 
Can you please authenticate these 2 bags for me? Thank you so much!
#1
Item: Authentic Celine Micro Belt Bag
Listing number: 163598247618
Seller: tara_brandlover 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Belt-Bag/163598247618

#2
Item: Celine Micro Luggage Bag Burgandy Leather 
Listing number: 113681861204
Seller: toneefashion
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3400-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Bag-Burgandy-Leather-PERFECT/113681861204


----------



## Sophia

annielawps said:


> Here are the pictures from old Celine and new Celine website - I hope they are helpful



No - I am asking from where did you purchase this bag?


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> Can you please authenticate these 2 bags for me? Thank you so much!
> #1
> Item: Authentic Celine Micro Belt Bag
> Listing number: 163598247618
> Seller: tara_brandlover
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Micro-Belt-Bag/163598247618
> 
> #2
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Bag Burgandy Leather
> Listing number: 113681861204
> Seller: toneefashion
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3400-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Bag-Burgandy-Leather-PERFECT/113681861204



I believe both of these bags are fake


----------



## uhrudzko

Sophia said:


> I believe both of these bags are fake


Thank you so much @Sophia !!!


----------



## kulu808

Help again. I really hope to save$ and buy preloved but keep on running into fakes. Please help and authentic:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Retail-2700-Celine-nano-luggage/143172242051


----------



## annielawps

Sophia said:


> No - I am asking from where did you purchase this bag?



I purchased this from my friend - who told me the bag is purchased from Europe


----------



## amstevens714

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you ❤️


----------



## kulu808

kulu808 said:


> Help again. I really hope to save$ and buy preloved but keep on running into fakes. Please help and authentic:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Retail-2700-Celine-nano-luggage/143172242051


----------



## kulu808

I have another question. In the newer Celine nano luggage bags is it always one line of date code or 2 lines?
If it is only one line, is it possible to have the same exact code on the same bags but different color?


----------



## Sophia

kulu808 said:


> Help again. I really hope to save$ and buy preloved but keep on running into fakes. Please help and authentic:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Retail-2700-Celine-nano-luggage/143172242051



Ask for pictures of the tags if the seller has them.


----------



## Sophia

kulu808 said:


> I have another question. In the newer Celine nano luggage bags is it always one line of date code or 2 lines?
> If it is only one line, is it possible to have the same exact code on the same bags but different color?


 Yes


----------



## Sophia

annielawps said:


> I purchased this from my friend - who told me the bag is purchased from Europe



Do you have the identification tabs? The bag appears authentic, but the grain of the leather looks off - but it could very well be the lighting.


----------



## annielawps

Sophia said:


> Do you have the identification tabs? The bag appears authentic, but the grain of the leather looks off - but it could very well be the lighting.



Hello Sophia, thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I don’t have any ID tabs with me. I agree that the lighting might have an impact on the look of the grain, is there any details of the bag which makes its authenticity comes with reservation? 

Does the dust bag look legit? I have a closer look at it and feels the logo is not printed perfectly


----------



## kulu808

Sophia said:


> Ask for pictures of the tags if the seller has them.


She has no box,  or tags... What do you think so far?


----------



## Sophia

annielawps said:


> Hello Sophia, thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I don’t have any ID tabs with me. I agree that the lighting might have an impact on the look of the grain, is there any details of the bag which makes its authenticity comes with reservation?
> 
> Does the dust bag look legit? I have a closer look at it and feels the logo is not printed perfectly



The dust bag is fine. The adjustable strap was only featured on the later models of the bag. Sorry - this one I can't fully authenticate, but I don't have a good feeling about this bag.


----------



## Sophia

kulu808 said:


> She has no box,  or tags... What do you think so far?



I'm hesitant because the seller does not advertise the bag as authentic anywhere in the listing - and usually when this happens, it means it is fake.


----------



## june2s

Hi Sophia. Is the website Lollipuff.com legit? Never bought anything there yet, they claimed their stuff are 100% authentic.


----------



## annielawps

Sophia said:


> The dust bag is fine. The adjustable strap was only featured on the later models of the bag. Sorry - this one I can't fully authenticate, but I don't have a good feeling about this bag.



No problem - thank you very much for your help Sophia!


----------



## smudleybear

Sophia said:


> I have already responded to your previous post. This bag is fake.



Where does it looked fake?


----------



## Joan202

Hi

Bought this mini belt bag from a second hand store. Can you please help authenticate this bag?

Thanks


----------



## Joan202




----------



## kulu808

Sophia said:


> Yes


Thanks Sophia. I will pass and not purchase this as seller has no dustbag, box, or cards said she lost them. As well there was a fake bag posted and it also has the same date code as this one. Not taking the risk.


----------



## Sophia

kulu808 said:


> Thanks Sophia. I will pass and not purchase this as seller has no dustbag, box, or cards said she lost them. As well there was a fake bag posted and it also has the same date code as this one. Not taking the risk.



Same date codes are normal on bags. Most Celine bags do not come with boxes. Also, I've sold many bags without tags as I've lost them. To add, I've made many purchases from Céline in Tokyo and they aren't accustomed to giving out any tags with your order.


----------



## Sophia

smudleybear said:


> Where does it looked fake?



The font on the Made in Italy stamp is off. To add - the seller doesn't even advertise the bag as authentic.


----------



## Sophia

Joan202 said:


> View attachment 4373871
> View attachment 4373872
> View attachment 4373872
> View attachment 4373873
> View attachment 4373874
> View attachment 4373874
> View attachment 4373873



I need a clear frontal image of the logo


----------



## MH.

Hello Sophia, I think I am annoying you a little with all my questions but could you help me out again? I really hope it will be my last one. I really trust your authentication skills but I always notice some details that throw me off and I tend to panic a little. 
Is it normal that the structure of the box leather is sometimes going upwards as it's the case with my bag? I only saw bags where the structure is horizontal. Thanks for your patience with me.


----------



## Joan202

Sophia said:


> I need a clear frontal image of the logo


----------



## Sophia

Joan202 said:


> View attachment 4374497



You've already posted this. I asked for a clear FRONTAL picture of the logo - directly and from head on - not at a weird angle like this. I can't see the font or specifics at all with this picture.


----------



## Sophia

MH. said:


> Hello Sophia, I think I am annoying you a little with all my questions but could you help me out again? I really hope it will be my last one. I really trust your authentication skills but I always notice some details that throw me off and I tend to panic a little.
> Is it normal that the structure of the box leather is sometimes going upwards as it's the case with my bag? I only saw bags where the structure is horizontal. Thanks for your patience with me.



The striations on the leather varies from bag to bag. Even though the grains on the Classic Box the are supposed to run horizontal, slight hiccups and variations can occur. This does not mean your bag is fake by any means.


----------



## Tadohoi

Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum and in need of your help to take a look at this bag. Is it possible to tell if it's fake or authentic? Or more pictures would be needed to determined? Thank you all so much


----------



## Sophia

Tadohoi said:


> View attachment 4374771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum and in need of your help to take a look at this bag. Is it possible to tell if it's fake or authentic? Or more pictures would be needed to determined? Thank you all so much



Once again - I cannot authenticate without clear frontal pictures of the logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date code.


----------



## MichelleIsabelle

Hi again @Sophia! I hope you had a wonderful weekend.

I cannot stop thinking about the Mini Belt Bag, with Phoebe's logo of course. My local department store seems to have plenty of inventory with the old logo, so I could buy brand new, but I have also been searching the secondhand market. What do you think of this one?

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag (black)
Listing Number: 192855582089
Seller: curated_closet
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLACK-MINI-BELT-BAG/192855582089


----------



## Sophia

MichelleIsabelle said:


> Hi again @Sophia! I hope you had a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I cannot stop thinking about the Mini Belt Bag, with Phoebe's logo of course. My local department store seems to have plenty of inventory with the old logo, so I could buy brand new, but I have also been searching the secondhand market. What do you think of this one?
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag (black)
> Listing Number: 192855582089
> Seller: curated_closet
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLACK-MINI-BELT-BAG/192855582089



Hey I need a clear frontal picture of the logo


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

aloha - hope your monday is treating you wonderfully!!

would love your assistance to authenticate my first celine  thank you so much and please let me know if i missed any required photos.

*Item*: Celine Trapeze 
*Listing Number*: 192851310467
*Seller*: gimesh123
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Tra...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

images (continued)


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

i think i have the answer with the lack of zippered compartment on the back  
but would love your confirmation as well


----------



## l1l_v

Sophia said:


> Glad to help! My orders from Madison Avenue in NYC in the more recent years have always come with both receipts.


Hello! I got the bag in today and wanted to share some photos that I took of it. I'm really hoping this isn't fake! Quality of it is nice, but the zipper is throwing me off because it was different letters/numbers combo? Date code says U-MP-0147 (like the receipt) and the zipper has a 3Y on it??

Let me know if you need any better pics to authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## cathy1228

Hi ladies,
Would you be able to authenticate this for me please?

https://trademe.nz/marketplace/clot...et=21&mt=6F1B786F-305B-4771-8898-58FCE69A0D0E

Thanks!
Cat


----------



## Sophia

cathy1228 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would you be able to authenticate this for me please?
> 
> https://trademe.nz/marketplace/clot...et=21&mt=6F1B786F-305B-4771-8898-58FCE69A0D0E
> 
> Thanks!
> Cat



An obvious fake


----------



## Sophia

l1l_v said:


> Hello! I got the bag in today and wanted to share some photos that I took of it. I'm really hoping this isn't fake! Quality of it is nice, but the zipper is throwing me off because it was different letters/numbers combo? Date code says U-MP-0147 (like the receipt) and the zipper has a 3Y on it??
> 
> Let me know if you need any better pics to authenticate. Thank you!
> View attachment 4376612
> View attachment 4376613
> View attachment 4376615
> View attachment 4376616
> View attachment 4376617
> View attachment 4376618
> View attachment 4376610



I still believe this bag to be authentic.


----------



## l1l_v

Sophia said:


> I still believe this bag to be authentic.


Thank you very much! I’m so happy I got this, thanks again for all of your help


----------



## Jakikay

Hello can you kindly authenticate this Celine Luggage please? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello can you kindly authenticate this Celine Luggage please? Thank you!



Obvious fake.


----------



## Argentina77

Hello, would you kindly authenticate this celine nano. Thank you.

*Item*: Celine Nano
*Listing Number*: 163605991830
*Seller*: margcl92
*Link*: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163605991830


----------



## louisgarance

Hello,
Is there someone who could help me to authentify this  Celine Nano Luggage ?
https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/135677902-sac-celine-nano-luggage
https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/135677902-sac-celine-nano-luggage

Thanks in advance !
Valérie


----------



## gisellen

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number:
Seller: JL
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ge/1418330563?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Comments: Hello. Need your expert advise to authenticate this Gorgeous Celine Nano Luggage.


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Hi Sophie,

Could you please authenticate this box bag? Thank you again for your help!

Item:CELINE Red Leather Small Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: 293015659048
Seller:designerdesigner-2007
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Red...AAOSw~TdckqJq&frcectupt=true&autorefresh=true


----------



## LizLemon1

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you!

Item: Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number:173843915734
Seller: leperfect
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Min...915734?hash=item2879e7a3d6:g:hd0AAOSw4ixcklZa


----------



## pahkopahko

Hi Sophia, I have a general question about the hardware on the Trio. Is it accurate that the metal adjustment pieces on the strap (that you pop in the holes to adjust) should never screw slot on the other side? (basically should be flat and not removeable)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## triplemilled

Hello! Could you kindly help me authenticate this Trapeze please?

Item: Celine Medium Trapeze
Listing Number:  283422729096
Seller: 2rawforthecity
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2600-CELIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: I have also requested for additional images of the bag (attached below)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

triplemilled said:


> Hello! Could you kindly help me authenticate this Trapeze please?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Trapeze
> Listing Number:  283422729096
> Seller: 2rawforthecity
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2600-CELINE-Medium-Trapeze-Shoulder-Bag-in-Suede-Black-Leather-Gold/283422729096?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I have also requested for additional images of the bag (attached below)
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

pahkopahko said:


> Hi Sophia, I have a general question about the hardware on the Trio. Is it accurate that the metal adjustment pieces on the strap (that you pop in the holes to adjust) should never screw slot on the other side? (basically should be flat and not removeable)? Thanks in advance.



This is correct


----------



## Sophia

LizLemon1 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Mini Belt Bag
> Listing Number:173843915734
> Seller: leperfect
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Min...915734?hash=item2879e7a3d6:g:hd0AAOSw4ixcklZa



Not enough pictures to authenticate. Please only post if you have clear pictures of the frontal logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date stamp.


----------



## Sophia

pheonix_ashes said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this box bag? Thank you again for your help!
> 
> Item:CELINE Red Leather Small Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: 293015659048
> Seller:designerdesigner-2007
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Red...AAOSw~TdckqJq&frcectupt=true&autorefresh=true



Bag is authentic, but from the early years (2009-2011) of the Classic Box. Beautiful patina on it.


----------



## Sophia

louisgarance said:


> Hello,
> Is there someone who could help me to authentify this  Celine Nano Luggage ?
> https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/135677902-sac-celine-nano-luggage
> https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/135677902-sac-celine-nano-luggage
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> Valérie



Not enough pictures to authenticate. You guys - please only post when you have clear frontal pictures of the front logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date stamp. Thanks


----------



## Sophia

Argentina77 said:


> Hello, would you kindly authenticate this celine nano. Thank you.
> 
> *Item*: Celine Nano
> *Listing Number*: 163605991830
> *Seller*: margcl92
> *Link*: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163605991830


Authentic


----------



## pheonix_ashes

pheonix_ashes said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this box bag? Thank you again for your help!
> 
> Item:CELINE Red Leather Small Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: 293015659048
> Seller:designerdesigner-2007
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Red...AAOSw~TdckqJq&frcectupt=true&autorefresh=true



Thank you so much Sophia, I'm finally ready to purchase my first Celine bag!


----------



## Argentina77

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## LizLemon1

Sophia said:


> Not enough pictures to authenticate. Please only post if you have clear pictures of the frontal logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date stamp.


Thank you for responding and explaining. Will ask for additional pictures.


----------



## yisansan

Item: Celine 2017 Small Soft Cabas Phantom
Listing Number: CEL79564
seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-2017-small-soft-cabas-phantom
comments: The bag itself seems very flimsy, and does not hold its shape. I thought maybe it was just due to the way it was packaged when it shipped to me. However, I can't seem to truly believe this bag is real.


----------



## Phoebe_Wagner

Dear Sophia,
Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine belt bag?
Item: Celine Belt bag
Item number: 183698596726
Saler: Luxurybrands100
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/183698596726

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Sophia

yisansan said:


> Item: Celine 2017 Small Soft Cabas Phantom
> Listing Number: CEL79564
> seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-2017-small-soft-cabas-phantom
> comments: The bag itself seems very flimsy, and does not hold its shape. I thought maybe it was just due to the way it was packaged when it shipped to me. However, I can't seem to truly believe this bag is real.



This bag is authentic. This is more a quality and construction issue with the bag.


----------



## Sophia

Phoebe_Wagner said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Celine belt bag?
> Item: Celine Belt bag
> Item number: 183698596726
> Saler: Luxurybrands100
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/183698596726
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.



Authentic - F indicates Final Sale item


----------



## Phoebe_Wagner

Sophia said:


> Authentic - F indicates Final Sale item


Thank you very much Sophia. 
May I ask what does the F - final sale item has for affect on resale value? 
Thank you


----------



## pahkopahko

Sophia said:


> This is correct


Thanks for confirming that.  Based on this, this auction must not be authentic because I requested a pic of the strap and below is what she sent me in addition to a pic of the celine logos (inside and outside) and date code tag (pretty blurry, she said it's the best she could do).  She also included a pic of the original tag with nordstrom sticker on it.....is it def a fake? 

auction link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283425442923?ul_noapp=true


----------



## pahkopahko

Sophia said:


> This is correct


Another general question given another bag I was interested in, but the seller kept sending me blurry pictures and ignoring my requests to send pix of both sides of the strap.  She sent me this hard to see date code pic (bad lighting) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 where I noticed the stitching appears blue.  The bag is black...is that a bad sign that the stitching is blue?


----------



## jchoong

Hi Sophia,

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Lafayette Consignment
Link:  
Comments: Here are more requested photos, please let me know if any additional photos are needed! Thank you!!


----------



## MichelleIsabelle

Sophia said:


> Hey I need a clear frontal picture of the logo



Hi @Sophia - Sorry about that! Here is the Made in Italy stamp and a clear picture of the logo. I will make sure to do this going forward. Please let me know your thoughts when you have a moment! Thank you in advance!


----------



## kyuis2004

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much Sophia....it is a mind peace.  Thank you


----------



## Leogenny

Hello Sophia, could you authenticate this item please? Thank you so much. 

Item: Celine Luggage Nano in black
Listing Number: 163607711279
Seller: aacrane
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...-LEATHER-HANDBAG-black-mini-bag-/163607711279


----------



## chelloyou

Please help authenticate this Celine box bag!

Item: 
*PRE-OWN AUTH CELINE CLASSIC BOX MEDIUM BAG IN THE BROWN LEATHER AUTHENTIC*
*Item number: 113688122502*
*Seller: crisluxebags*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWN-AU...-IN-THE-BROWN-LEATHER-AUTHENTIC-/113688122502


----------



## chelloyou

Hi Sophia, please help me authenticate this Celine box bag!

Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag in Box Calfskin; Camel
Number: 132993163010
Seller: yi1744
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Additional pictures not in listing:


----------



## scout087

Dear Sophia,
I would appreciate your help in authenticating this listing! Thanks in advance!

Item: CELINE BLACK CALFSKIN MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX FLAP
Listing Number: 163383907241
Seller: emakonline 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLA...907241?hash=item260a7093a9:g:hZgAAOSwUPVb9X9r


----------



## orangedye

Hi Sophia! 

Could you authenticate this belt bag? Thank you!
Seller : eretailaholic
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183745309777


----------



## lv015

Hello- I purchased this bag thinking it was authentic. But will return if it is a knock-off! Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote in black
Listing Number: 7054599
Seller: Vestiaire Collective 
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-7054599.shtml
Comments: I am concerned about the lining and the clasps on the cross body strap. I have read that some bags before 2012 have these features, but still worried.


----------



## michycdrrgh

Hello,

Would love to get this bag authenticated!

Thanks 

Item: Celine Nano Souris Taupe Crossbody Drummed Leather
Listing Number: 273742380600
Seller: janin.wheel
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Souris-Taupe-Crossbody-Drummed-Leather/273742380600
Comments: N/A


----------



## lv015

Hello @Sophia  - I purchased this bag thinking it was authentic. But will return if it is a knock-off! Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote in black
Listing Number: 7054599
Seller: Vestiaire Collective 
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/black-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-7054599.shtml
Comments: I am concerned about the lining and the clasps on the cross body strap. I have read that some bags before 2012 have these features, but still worried.


----------



## Sophia

Phoebe_Wagner said:


> Thank you very much Sophia.
> May I ask what does the F - final sale item has for affect on resale value?
> Thank you



I mean - nobody really wants to purchase a bag with a black F imprinted in the bag. The stamp is from employee/company sales.


----------



## Sophia

pahkopahko said:


> Another general question given another bag I was interested in, but the seller kept sending me blurry pictures and ignoring my requests to send pix of both sides of the strap.  She sent me this hard to see date code pic (bad lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where I noticed the stitching appears blue.  The bag is black...is that a bad sign that the stitching is blue?



The bag in question might be Navy as Céline's Navy is very similar to Black.


----------



## Sophia

pahkopahko said:


> Thanks for confirming that.  Based on this, this auction must not be authentic because I requested a pic of the strap and below is what she sent me in addition to a pic of the celine logos (inside and outside) and date code tag (pretty blurry, she said it's the best she could do).  She also included a pic of the original tag with nordstrom sticker on it.....is it def a fake?
> 
> auction link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283425442923?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 4380837
> View attachment 4380838
> View attachment 4380839
> View attachment 4380840
> View attachment 4380841



This bag is actually authentic. 2012 and before - the early years of the Trio - featured this screw.


----------



## Sophia

MichelleIsabelle said:


> Hi @Sophia - Sorry about that! Here is the Made in Italy stamp and a clear picture of the logo. I will make sure to do this going forward. Please let me know your thoughts when you have a moment! Thank you in advance!


 Authentic


----------



## Sophia

lv015 said:


> Hello @Sophia  - I purchased this bag thinking it was authentic. But will return if it is a knock-off! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote in black
> Listing Number: 7054599
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/black-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-7054599.shtml
> Comments: I am concerned about the lining and the clasps on the cross body strap. I have read that some bags before 2012 have these features, but still worried.


I need a picture of the date stamp.


----------



## Sophia

michycdrrgh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would love to get this bag authenticated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Souris Taupe Crossbody Drummed Leather
> Listing Number: 273742380600
> Seller: janin.wheel
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Souris-Taupe-Crossbody-Drummed-Leather/273742380600
> Comments: N/A



Authentic - but this is the older model before they re-released the bag with true suede lining. The microfiber lining causes the bag to distort.


----------



## Sophia

orangedye said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Could you authenticate this belt bag? Thank you!
> Seller : eretailaholic
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183745309777


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

scout087 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> I would appreciate your help in authenticating this listing! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE BLACK CALFSKIN MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX FLAP
> Listing Number: 163383907241
> Seller: emakonline
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BLA...907241?hash=item260a7093a9:g:hZgAAOSwUPVb9X9r



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

chelloyou said:


> Hi Sophia, please help me authenticate this Celine box bag!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag in Box Calfskin; Camel
> Number: 132993163010
> Seller: yi1744
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Bag-in-Box-Calfskin-Camel/132993163010?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Additional pictures not in listing:



I believe this bag to be a super fake.


----------



## Sophia

chelloyou said:


> Please help authenticate this Celine box bag!
> 
> Item:
> *PRE-OWN AUTH CELINE CLASSIC BOX MEDIUM BAG IN THE BROWN LEATHER AUTHENTIC*
> *Item number: 113688122502*
> *Seller: crisluxebags*
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWN-AU...-IN-THE-BROWN-LEATHER-AUTHENTIC-/113688122502


 Authentic


----------



## jchoong

Hi Sophia,

Could you kindly help me authenticate this bag? I can provide more photos if required. Much appreciated!

Item: Celine Box Bag - Red
Seller:jinggzhan-0
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Medi...736245?hash=item2ac68cb3b5:g:bvIAAOSwSe5cAGrF

Additional photos not included in listing:


----------



## manomi

manomi said:


> Hi
> Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance
> Item: Celine nano luggage, amazon drummed leather.
> Ebay item number: 113647814492
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2700-Nano-Luggage-Bag-With-New-Logo-In-Amazon-Drummed-Calfskin/113647814492?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649





manomi said:


> Hi
> Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance
> Item: Celine nano luggage, amazon drummed leather.
> Ebay item number: 113647814492
> Seller: boombayeh
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2700-Nano-Luggage-Bag-With-New-Logo-In-Amazon-Drummed-Calfskin/113647814492?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Hi again
I


----------



## manomi

Sorry I was using my phone..didn't notice that it was posted.
This is the link to the bag I bought
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2700-Nano-Luggage-Bag-With-New-Logo-In-Amazon-Drummed-Calfskin/113647814492?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
You already authenticated it. I am sending pictures of the bag I received just to be on the safe side.. Thanks so much...


----------



## manomi




----------



## Sophia

manomi said:


> Sorry I was using my phone..didn't notice that it was posted.
> This is the link to the bag I bought
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2700-Nano-Luggage-Bag-With-New-Logo-In-Amazon-Drummed-Calfskin/113647814492?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> You already authenticated it. I am sending pictures of the bag I received just to be on the safe side.. Thanks so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384733
> View attachment 4384734


 Bag is authentic


----------



## manomi

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic


Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Leogenny

Hello Soohia, could you authenticate bag i posted few days ago? 
Thank you.


----------



## Leogenny

Leogenny said:


> Hello Sophia, could you authenticate this item please? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in black
> Listing Number: 163607711279
> Seller: aacrane
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Celin...-LEATHER-HANDBAG-black-mini-bag-/163607711279




Here is the link. Thank you.


----------



## lv015

Sophia said:


> I need a picture of the date stamp.



Hey @Sophia thanks so much for your reply. here is the pic of the date stamp you requested. It in located inside the inner pocket. The lining looks almost like cloth, which i found odd.
Original listing- https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-7054599.shtml


----------



## Sophia

lv015 said:


> Hey @Sophia thanks so much for your reply. here is the pic of the date stamp you requested. It in located inside the inner pocket. The lining looks almost like cloth, which i found odd.
> Original listing- https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-7054599.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4385314
> View attachment 4385315
> View attachment 4385316



The earlier luggages had a cloth lining. Is that a 1 at the end of the date stamp? If so - this bag is authentic.


----------



## Sophia

Leogenny said:


> Here is the link. Thank you.


 Authentic


----------



## jchoong

Hi @Sophia .. i was wondering if you had the chance to look at my post on page 989, perhaps you missed me?   Let me know if there's anything i'm missing. Thank you so much and I really appreciate your expertise!


----------



## Sophia

jchoong said:


> Hi @Sophia .. i was wondering if you had the chance to look at my post on page 989, perhaps you missed me?   Let me know if there's anything i'm missing. Thank you so much and I really appreciate your expertise!



Sorry must have missed you. I'd stay away from the bag as the seller does not advertise the bag as authentic.


----------



## Leogenny

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## jchoong

Sophia said:


> Sorry must have missed you. I'd stay away from the bag as the seller does not advertise the bag as authentic.



Thanks for responding so quickly! They're a local consignment store close to me and they've indicated that everything is "100% authentic." Is there anything about the bag that indicates otherwise?

This is the link to the posting:


----------



## Sophia

jchoong said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly! They're a local consignment store close to me and they've indicated that everything is "100% authentic." Is there anything about the bag that indicates otherwise?
> 
> This is the link to the posting:




I guess it is a new eBay account for them then. The bag does check out as authentic.


----------



## soleiletciel

Could I get these bags authenticated? The ebay seller actually has 2 Celine bags up for auction, ending today. The seller claims both are authentic but I definitely need an expert eye since I've asked the seller for additional photos like serial number, interiors, and dust bag, and have not heard back. Thank you so much!

Item: Celine NANO LUGGAGE IN DRUMMED CALFSKIN souris gray
Listing Number: 401737625487
Seller: dfrlaye
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-NANO-LUGGAGE-BAG-IN-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-souris-gray-mini/401737625487

Item:  Celine NANO LUGGAGE IN smooth CALFSKIN black
Listing Number: 401737624395
Seller: dfrlaye
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-NANO-LUGGAGE-BAG-IN-smooth-CALFSKIN-black-mini/401737624395


----------



## Sophia

soleiletciel said:


> Could I get these bags authenticated? The ebay seller actually has 2 Celine bags up for auction, ending today. The seller claims both are authentic but I definitely need an expert eye since I've asked the seller for additional photos like serial number, interiors, and dust bag, and have not heard back. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine NANO LUGGAGE IN DRUMMED CALFSKIN souris gray
> Listing Number: 401737625487
> Seller: dfrlaye
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-NANO-LUGGAGE-BAG-IN-DRUMMED-CALFSKIN-souris-gray-mini/401737625487
> 
> Item:  Celine NANO LUGGAGE IN smooth CALFSKIN black
> Listing Number: 401737624395
> Seller: dfrlaye
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Celine-NANO-LUGGAGE-BAG-IN-smooth-CALFSKIN-black-mini/401737624395



Both bags are fake. The Black one is an obvious fake. The font on the logo and stamps are completely off. The sheen and texture of the leather is off too. The Souris one has an extremely fake lining.


----------



## soleiletciel

Sophia said:


> Both bags are fake. The Black one is an obvious fake. The font on the logo and stamps are completely off. The sheen and texture of the leather is off too. The Souris one has an extremely fake lining.


Thank you so much for your fast response Sophia! I was googling around for information for hours but couldn't find a definitive answer. Everything looked good to me except I thought the top stitching on the front zipper tab for the Souris was too thick (though I couldn't find any reliable images to validate). To think I was going to actually bid on these tonight, phew! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Inky_123

Hi Sophia,
Could you authenticate this Celine Classic Box Medium?
Thank you!


----------



## jchoong

Sophia said:


> I guess it is a new eBay account for them then. The bag does check out as authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## heresophia

Hello Sophia,

Could you please help authenticate this celine frame evening clutch? Thank you!
I received these photos from a private seller.


----------



## june2s

Hi Sophia could you please authenticate this bag for me please
Item: Celine Box Bag Black Textured Lesther 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-BOX-BAG-IN-TEXTURED-BLACK-LEATHER/173853175719?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=56829&meid=b816083bc4e0425bbffe2405c5fa8615&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173853175719&itm=173853175719&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:5d03fc47-5170-11e9-b95e-74dbd18083e9|parentrq:c4f947871690ab1d0a1f05fcfff5fdeb|iid:1
Seller: Disneylarkdelights

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lola2424

I wish I had known about this forum earlier! I just bought this Micro Belt Bag on ebay and hope it is authentic... Thank you so much for your help!

Here is the original listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

And I have taken more photos of the bag:


----------



## ghecute

Item: Celine Macadam Sling Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private Seller
Link: N/A 
Comments: Opposite letter N on code, pls see first pic. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Sophia

heresophia said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this celine frame evening clutch? Thank you!
> I received these photos from a private seller.
> View attachment 4386298
> View attachment 4386299
> View attachment 4386300
> View attachment 4386301
> View attachment 4386302
> View attachment 4386303
> View attachment 4386309
> View attachment 4386305
> View attachment 4386306



This is authentic


----------



## Sophia

Lola2424 said:


> I wish I had known about this forum earlier! I just bought this Micro Belt Bag on ebay and hope it is authentic... Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Here is the original listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Belt-Bag-RRP-1950-Grained-Calfskin/392258526668?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> And I have taken more photos of the bag:


This bag is fake


----------



## Sophia

june2s said:


> Hi Sophia could you please authenticate this bag for me please
> Item: Celine Box Bag Black Textured Lesther
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-BOX-BAG-IN-TEXTURED-BLACK-LEATHER/173853175719?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=56829&meid=b816083bc4e0425bbffe2405c5fa8615&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173853175719&itm=173853175719&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:5d03fc47-5170-11e9-b95e-74dbd18083e9|parentrq:c4f947871690ab1d0a1f05fcfff5fdeb|iid:1
> Seller: Disneylarkdelights
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I need a clear picture of the date stamp and the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

Inky_123 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you authenticate this Celine Classic Box Medium?
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## Inky_123

Sophia said:


> Fake


You are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## scout087

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much! (Sorry for the delayed reply! I thought I hit post but it didn’t go through!)


----------



## ghecute

Hello Sophia, here’s the link of my previous post. Sorry it’s my first time to post yesterday. Forgot to put the link. Thank you so much in advance.

https://ph.carousell.com/p/221566031


----------



## Sophia

ghecute said:


> Hello Sophia, here’s the link of my previous post. Sorry it’s my first time to post yesterday. Forgot to put the link. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> https://ph.carousell.com/p/221566031


Hey dear - I'm sorry I'm only knowledgable on Phoebe era Céline


----------



## heresophia

Sophia said:


> This is authentic


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tessa612

Hi, 

Would love any help authenticating this item 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Seller: dfrlaye
Item #:401739260378
Link:https401739260378://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F401739260378


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tessa612

Sorry! If you could take a look at this one as well that would be great. 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Seller: anthonypxx
link: https://www.depop.com/products/anthonypxx-celine-tricolor-nano-white-etoupe/


Thank you!!


----------



## jackieafugglas

Hi, 
I would like to authenticate this Celine Frame bag. Thanks a lot!  

Item: Genuine Celine Frame Bag Navy And Green

Listing Number: 254155337774

Seller: je85

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...m3b2cd6b02e:g:0TAAAOSwN3lcYHOC&frcectupt=true


----------



## heckp

First time in this forum  
Kindly please authenticate this nano. 
Thank you


----------



## Sophia

Tessa612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would love any help authenticating this item
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Seller: dfrlaye
> Item #:401739260378
> Link:https401739260378://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F401739260378
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



An obvious fake. Word of advice,  bags at that price point will be fake - if it's too good to be true, it is most likely fake.


----------



## Sophia

Tessa612 said:


> Sorry! If you could take a look at this one as well that would be great.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Seller: anthonypxx
> link: https://www.depop.com/products/anthonypxx-celine-tricolor-nano-white-etoupe/
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Also fake.


----------



## Sophia

heckp said:


> First time in this forum
> Kindly please authenticate this nano.
> Thank you



Please send me the original auction listing.


----------



## heckp

Sophia said:


> Please send me the original auction listing.


Thanks Sophia
Here it is 
https://www.oliverjewellery.ca/products/celine-blue-nano-luggage-tote-1?variant=6929188519970


----------



## jackieafugglas

Sophia said:


> Please send me the original auction listing.


Hi sophia,

Would be lovely if you could see to my post above about the Celine frame! Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

heckp said:


> Thanks Sophia
> Here it is
> https://www.oliverjewellery.ca/products/celine-blue-nano-luggage-tote-1?variant=6929188519970


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

jackieafugglas said:


> Hi,
> I would like to authenticate this Celine Frame bag. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Genuine Celine Frame Bag Navy And Green
> 
> Listing Number: 254155337774
> 
> Seller: je85
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...m3b2cd6b02e:g:0TAAAOSwN3lcYHOC&frcectupt=true


I need a clear picture of the front logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date stamp. Please only post when you have these pictures ready.


----------



## heckp

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Many thanks


----------



## triplemilled

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Hi Sophia! I just received this bag today. If you don't mind, could you help offer your opinion on a few questions I have please?
I went ahead to inspect the bag and was wondering:
- If this combination of a smooth leather (I suspect calfskin) body and smooth leather wings with a leather lining exists? I've attached images below.
- I'm not sure if this is just a minor manufacturing issue, but my buckle doesn't seem to sit 'flat' - there's a bit of a gap between the top clasp and the base of the bottom clasp. What do you think?
I've attached more photos for your reference as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

triplemilled said:


> Hi Sophia! I just received this bag today. If you don't mind, could you help offer your opinion on a few questions I have please?
> I went ahead to inspect the bag and was wondering:
> - If this combination of a smooth leather (I suspect calfskin) body and smooth leather wings with a leather lining exists? I've attached images below.
> - I'm not sure if this is just a minor manufacturing issue, but my buckle doesn't seem to sit 'flat' - there's a bit of a gap between the top clasp and the base of the bottom clasp. What do you think?
> I've attached more photos for your reference as well. Thank you so much!



Can you send more pictures in natural lighting? Also pictures of the Made in Italy stamp and date code will help. It's hard for me to make out the texture of the leather in these pictures because it is too yellow - I am feeling that this bag is fake though


----------



## triplemilled

Sophia said:


> Can you send more pictures in natural lighting? Also pictures of the Made in Italy stamp and date code will help. It's hard for me to make out the texture of the leather in these pictures because it is too yellow - I am feeling that this bag is fake though


Hi Sophia! Oh dear... fingers crossed! I've attached more photos below.


----------



## Blubbly

I know this is typically for authenticating items on websites, but I purchased this purse at Goodwill that I thought had a high likelihood of being real. Definitely the type of deal that is too good to be true. Not sure if it's leather and top zip is lampo zip. Thoughts?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Sophia

Blubbly said:


> I know this is typically for authenticating items on websites, but I purchased this purse at Goodwill that I thought had a high likelihood of being real. Definitely the type of deal that is too good to be true. Not sure if it's leather and top zip is lampo zip. Thoughts?
> 
> Appreciate the help!




The image you've attached is not loading and invalid


----------



## Sophia

Blubbly said:


> I know this is typically for authenticating items on websites, but I purchased this purse at Goodwill that I thought had a high likelihood of being real. Definitely the type of deal that is too good to be true. Not sure if it's leather and top zip is lampo zip. Thoughts?
> 
> Appreciate the help!




A very obvious fake.


----------



## Sophia

triplemilled said:


> Hi Sophia! Oh dear... fingers crossed! I've attached more photos below.



I'm afraid this bag is fake dear


----------



## Blubbly

Sophia said:


> A very obvious fake.


Thanks for the confirmation! It's going right back.


----------



## pahkopahko

Hi Sophia, I found another potential small trio and here are the requested pix from the seller. Can you please authenticate?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pahkopahko

Sophia said:


> The bag in question might be Navy as Céline's Navy is very similar to Black.


Oh, that makes sense--although they claimed it was black when they bought it, so, they probably couldn't even tell it was not blue in person! The seller cancelled the auction anyways.


----------



## pahkopahko

Sophia said:


> This bag is actually authentic. 2012 and before - the early years of the Trio - featured this screw.


Oh, thank you for letting me know. I was so surprised to see the pic with the screws.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Sophia

pahkopahko said:


> Hi Sophia, I found another potential small trio and here are the requested pix from the seller. Can you please authenticate?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390422
> View attachment 4390423
> View attachment 4390424
> View attachment 4390425



authentic


----------



## triplemilled

Sophia said:


> I'm afraid this bag is fake dear


Thank you so much for your help Sophia, I'm already in the midst of arranging a return. Have a lovely week ahead!


----------



## Hh627

Hi, I just purchased this bag but when I received it, i started doubting the authenticity due to the zipper that does not have a number on it? Can you take a look? 
Here is the link to the seller site:
https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/celine/products/celine-dune-suede-calfskin-medium-trapeze

Thank you!!


----------



## Hh627

Hh627 said:


> Hi, I just purchased this bag but when I received it, i started doubting the authenticity due to the zipper that does not have a number on it? Can you take a look?
> Here is the link to the seller site:
> https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/celine/products/celine-dune-suede-calfskin-medium-trapeze


Here are more pics

Thank you!!


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Good Afternoon! I found a seller on Kijiji with a Cèline purse and I was just wondering if it's authentic? 

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Sophia

Czarinaolivia said:


> Good Afternoon! I found a seller on Kijiji with a Cèline purse and I was just wondering if it's authentic?
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391340
> View attachment 4391341
> View attachment 4391342
> View attachment 4391343
> View attachment 4391344


Fake


----------



## random_person

Hello, I've got my eye on a listing and hope you can authenticate. Thank you!
Celine Micro Luggage Tote 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Bag-in-Drummed-Calfskin-Black/123716958383
Additional photos from seller:


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

random_person said:


> Hello, I've got my eye on a listing and hope you can authenticate. Thank you!
> Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Celine-Micro-Luggage-Bag-in-Drummed-Calfskin-Black/123716958383
> Additional photos from seller:
> View attachment 4391897
> View attachment 4391898
> View attachment 4391899
> View attachment 4391900
> View attachment 4391901



Authentic


----------



## random_person

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much, Sophia!


----------



## Winterland

Hi, 
I have found this Celine, that i really love. Is it real? 
Item: Celine Micro Luggage, Pebbled skin, Souris (colour)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Taupe-Souris-Bag-2900/323700370332
Seller: Topchick88
Comment: is it to Cheap to be real? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lalabelsz

Hi can you please autheticate this? I bought it from rebag, thanks!


----------



## Lalabelsz

Additional photos


----------



## Sophia

Supersarus said:


> Hi,
> I have found this Celine, that i really love. Is it real?
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage, Pebbled skin, Souris (colour)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage-Taupe-Souris-Bag-2900/323700370332
> Seller: Topchick88
> Comment: is it to Cheap to be real?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I need clear pictures of the frontal logo and the Made in Italy stamp in order to authenticate


----------



## Sophia

Lalabelsz said:


> Additional photos


Authentic


----------



## strobe

Hi!! I have already purchased this item and the quality seems outstanding, but just wanted to drop a post here to get a triple check.
Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: 352627048904
Seller: eBay - amasa_71
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-...VO5yo978no%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: The price is extremely low for this item, but it was an auction and therefore was out of the seller's control. Paperwork that came with the bag differs slightly from the cards that came with my auth celine nano luggage from NM. The text on it is lighter color and the text itself differs slightly. The embossing on the envelope is also not as deep/raised. It also came with a receipt from NY Madison Ave store. I live in NYC, so I could go to the store and maybe have them read the bar code (don't know if that's a thing they do). The dust bag itself also has printing on it that is not as rich black as on my other Celine dustbag. The drawstrings are dark grey rather than black like on my other dustbag. I'm not sure if over time there have been variations in how these things were printed, or if they are suspicious. However, the bag itself seems to have all the correct details and feels very robust and sturdy. The edgepaint also matches the color of the leather and is not a different color like on some of the superfakes I have seen.


----------



## strobe

strobe said:


> Hi!! I have already purchased this item and the quality seems outstanding, but just wanted to drop a post here to get a triple check.
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: 352627048904
> Seller: eBay - amasa_71
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-Green-/352627048904?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5i4fg3j2aDXVq5q5bVO5yo978no%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: The price is extremely low for this item, but it was an auction and therefore was out of the seller's control. Paperwork that came with the bag differs slightly from the cards that came with my auth celine nano luggage from NM. The text on it is lighter color and the text itself differs slightly. The embossing on the envelope is also not as deep/raised. It also came with a receipt from NY Madison Ave store. I live in NYC, so I could go to the store and maybe have them read the bar code (don't know if that's a thing they do). The dust bag itself also has printing on it that is not as rich black as on my other Celine dustbag. The drawstrings are dark grey rather than black like on my other dustbag. I'm not sure if over time there have been variations in how these things were printed, or if they are suspicious. However, the bag itself seems to have all the correct details and feels very robust and sturdy. The edgepaint also matches the color of the leather and is not a different color like on some of the superfakes I have seen.


More photos - for comparison photos, the confirmed authentic is on the left and the one in question is on the right. Thanks sooooo much!!!
-edit- forgot to add side view photo


----------



## Lalabelsz

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## guesswat

Dear Sophia,

I've got this bag from Carosell and just wonder if you could help to authenticate this please?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ysk123

Item: celine box small carmel
Listing Number: serial number? S-CU-4128
Seller:dyhccy
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...885231?hash=item26190aa4ef:g:MnQAAOSwmU1cotoq
Comments: smells like leather, no plasctic smell. zipper has a capital I on it hard to take the photo.


----------



## ysk123

More details , thank you!


----------



## ysk123

more


----------



## amandaharr

can someone please authenticate this?! I sooo appreciate it 

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Seller: Angelqu

Please Please! Thank you

https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-C...per-Leather-Tote-Bag-5c84aa9b194dadcf6cd6ad91


----------



## Sophia

amandaharr said:


> can someone please authenticate this?! I sooo appreciate it
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> Seller: Angelqu
> 
> Please Please! Thank you
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-C...per-Leather-Tote-Bag-5c84aa9b194dadcf6cd6ad91
> 
> View attachment 4394404
> View attachment 4394405
> View attachment 4394406
> View attachment 4394407
> View attachment 4394408
> View attachment 4394409
> View attachment 4394410


Authentic


----------



## guesswat

guesswat said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I've got this bag from Carosell and just wonder if you could help to authenticate this please?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Finally managed to share the link of the listing from the mobile app which has some more photos from the seller. Hope this would provide more info for authentication. 

https://mobile.carousell.com/p/celine-trapeze-bag-large-size-218698398

Thank you soo much! ❤️


----------



## sammiku

Hi ! Please help me authenticate thank you ;D

Item: Black or Navy (can't tell)/Suede Luggage Tote

Seller: Catherine B (consignment) Paris

https:// imgur.com/gallery/rOebGhr
(Please copy and paste link and remove the space, and can't for the life of me figure out how to properly link this)

Comments: * can't really make out serial number as the leather is very grained


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Finally managed to share the link of the listing from the mobile app which has some more photos from the seller. Hope this would provide more info for authentication.
> 
> https://mobile.carousell.com/p/celine-trapeze-bag-large-size-218698398
> 
> Thank you soo much! ❤️



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

sammiku said:


> Hi ! Please help me authenticate thank you ;D
> 
> Item: Black or Navy (can't tell)/Suede Luggage Tote
> 
> Seller: Catherine B (consignment) Paris
> 
> https:// imgur.com/gallery/rOebGhr
> (Please copy and paste link and remove the space, and can't for the life of me figure out how to properly link this)
> 
> Comments: * can't really make out serial number as the leather is very grained



This link is not valid


----------



## punam4u

Hello there,
I would greatly appreciate it if you could please help authenticate the following Celine bag? Thank you and have a good weekend. 
Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-353222
thanks


----------



## urbanshark

Hello,
Can you help me to authenticate this Celine classic bag? Thanks in advance!
Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 254187538911
Seller: chicfashion_uk
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-S...538911?txnId=2436011858015#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

punam4u said:


> Hello there,
> I would greatly appreciate it if you could please help authenticate the following Celine bag? Thank you and have a good weekend.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-353222
> thanks



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

urbanshark said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me to authenticate this Celine classic bag? Thanks in advance!
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 254187538911
> Seller: chicfashion_uk
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-S...538911?txnId=2436011858015#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments:


Fake


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Excellent! Thank you Sophia x


----------



## urbanshark

Thank you Sofia! 
Can you also help me to authenticate this Celine classic bag? Thanks in advance!
Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 123721272594
Seller:  ralphgibbs14
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-By-...rentrq:f1c9dfdc1690ad787e6394bdfff55bde|iid:1
Comments:


----------



## urbanshark

And can you authenticate also this bag? Thanks a lot!
Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 192871960791
Seller:  moizsaeed1997
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-C...960791?hash=item2ce81090d7:g:lNoAAOSwpCBcm6IA
Comments:


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi Sophia, what do you think of this celine nano? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Sophia

urbanshark said:


> Thank you Sofia!
> Can you also help me to authenticate this Celine classic bag? Thanks in advance!
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: 123721272594
> Seller:  ralphgibbs14
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-By-Phoebe-Philo-Box-Bag-Medium-Classic-Black-Calfskin-RRP-2850/123721272594?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=56110&meid=8bb3db8c622544b58daee4302be066e9&pid=100675&rk=13&rkt=15&sd=273750342602&itm=123721272594&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f13e078c-5846-11e9-a709-74dbd180b118|parentrq:f1c9dfdc1690ad787e6394bdfff55bde|iid:1
> Comments:


fake


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi Sophia, what do you think of this celine nano? Thanks so much in advance!



I feel like this bag is off, I'd stay away!


----------



## littlecutie

Dear Sophia,

I appreciate if you could help and check if it’s authentic. I got it from neiman but I went home and did some research about the nano. I just
realized that most drummed leather comes in silver HW and smooth leather comes in gold HW. I’m afraid this one is fake even I got it from neiman. I’ve never seen the smooth with silver. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Sophia

littlecutie said:


> View attachment 4396322
> View attachment 4396324
> View attachment 4396331
> View attachment 4396332
> View attachment 4396334
> View attachment 4396335
> View attachment 4396341
> 
> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I appreciate if you could help and check if it’s authentic. I got it from neiman but I went home and did some research about the nano. I just
> realized that most drummed leather comes in silver HW and smooth leather comes in gold HW. I’m afraid this one is fake even I got it from neiman. I’ve never seen the smooth with silver. Please help. Thanks



This is authentic. There are exceptions to the general rule of smooth with gold hardware and drummed with silver.


----------



## littlecutie

Sophia said:


> This is authentic. There are exceptions to the general rule of smooth with gold hardware and drummed with silver.



Thank you for your great help!  Sophia. I feel better now, I was so nervous that I got a fake from neiman.


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi Sophia, my hunt for a used celine nano is on. Somehow I keep crashing into fake ones  im guessing this one is fake? Thanks again! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/333143980090


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi Sophia, my hunt for a used celine nano is on. Somehow I keep crashing into fake ones  im guessing this one is fake? Thanks again!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/333143980090


Fake


----------



## orangedye

hi sophia,

could you help me authenticate this? thanks in advance! 
seller : amy0924 
https://posh.mk/lo8pOeMgGV


----------



## Ladybag2016

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you!! What do you think about buying from Vestiare company? Are they legit? Ive heard bad and good things about them but their return policy is not very good at all! Thanks


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Thank you!! What do you think about buying from Vestiare company? Are they legit? Ive heard bad and good things about them but their return policy is not very good at all! Thanks



Vestiaire has run into a lot of hiccups with authenticity recently. Send the auction on here for me to authenticate before you purchase. Their authentication team has been pretty poor the last few years


----------



## Ladybag2016

You are awesome!! I do not know how to send the link so i would just screenshot the images she provided. So far, she has only uploaded those. Do you have any preloved site to recommend authentic designer That is reliable?


----------



## Ladybag2016

Or this? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/132919740222 

I really appreciate your inputs, Sophia!


----------



## orangedye

hi sophia! 

could you authenticate this? seller posted additional pics. thank you! 


here’s the link as well: 
https://posh.mk/lo8pOeMgGV


----------



## urbanshark

Hello,
Can you help to authenticate also this bag? Thanks a lot!
Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: 192871960791
Seller: moizsaeed1997
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Medium-RRP-2-650/192871960791?hash=item2ce81090d7:g:lNoAAOSwpCBcm6IA
Comments:


----------



## happymommy

Could you possibly evaluate this listing? Thanks so much!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Brand-New-2018-CELINE-NANO-LUGGAGE-Gold-leather-tote-bag-3950/153431168368?


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello,
Dear authenticators can you help to authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!
Item: Celine Soft Clasp Medium bag
Listing Number: 30312168201
Seller:Terra1312
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-Celine-soft-Clasp-/303121672016
Comments:


----------



## starry310

Dear Sophia 

Please could you authenticate this bag

Item: canvas tote
Listing number: 333147791081
Seller: steviepender
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/333147791081


----------



## Sophia

starry310 said:


> Dear Sophia
> 
> Please could you authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: canvas tote
> Listing number: 333147791081
> Seller: steviepender
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/333147791081


Fake


----------



## starry310

Sophia said:


> Fake



Thank you for confirming. I spent ages looking and seen so many really bad fakes. This one was probs one of the best fakes I’ve seen on this one.

Sophia if you have another moment could you check this box bag for me. A small part of me thinks it’s fake too but it looks the part even when trying to compare to my grey box.

Item: box bag
Listing number: 192871960791
Seller: moizsaeed1997
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192871960791

Thank you in advance x


----------



## Sophia

starry310 said:


> Thank you for confirming. I spent ages looking and seen so many really bad fakes. This one was probs one of the best fakes I’ve seen on this one.
> 
> Sophia if you have another moment could you check this box bag for me. A small part of me thinks it’s fake too but it looks the part even when trying to compare to my grey box.
> 
> Item: box bag
> Listing number: 192871960791
> Seller: moizsaeed1997
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192871960791
> 
> Thank you in advance x


This one is an obvious fake. Texture of the leather is completely off as is the font on the Made in Italy stamp.


----------



## starry310

Sophia said:


> This one is an obvious fake. Texture of the leather is completely off as is the font on the Made in Italy stamp.




Perfect! Thank you so much for confirming


----------



## alliecyy

Hi Sophia, 

Could you please help me authenticate this celine box from Vestiaire? I read in your previous post that their quality control has gone down the past few years and want to be cautious before purchasing. Thank you in advance!

Item: CLASSIC LEATHER HANDBAG (classic box in orange-red)

Seller: Kimi

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7277377.shtml


----------



## Sophia

alliecyy said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this celine box from Vestiaire? I read in your previous post that their quality control has gone down the past few years and want to be cautious before purchasing. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CLASSIC LEATHER HANDBAG (classic box in orange-red)
> 
> Seller: Kimi
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7277377.shtml



This link is not valid


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello,
Dear Sophia ,what is your opinion about this bag? Thanks a lot!
Item: Celine Soft Clasp Medium bag
Listing Number: 303121672016
Seller:Terra1312
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-Celine-soft-Clasp-/303121672016


----------



## ailoveamour2000

Hi Sophia,
I'm first time to post here. Could you pls authenticate those items bellow?

Item: Authentic Celine Black Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Bag
Listing Number: 153407308445
Seller: sheuk32
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m23b7c9c29d:g:lsoAAOSwpp1cgiS9&frcectupt=true



Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number: 283446475715
Seller: bagaddict83
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage/283446475715?hash=item41feb9fbc3:g:lc0AAOSw~7JcrQcI


----------



## iva07

Hi, Sophia! 
My name is Ivanna, I have recently been to your blog, I would like to ask you a favor, if you can help me to verify if the bag is authentic.
I am attaching some photos hoping you can check.
I greet you and thank you for helping me.
Ivanna!

Item: Celine Box Medium
Listing Number: S.MP.1107
Seller: Subito
Link: https://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/borsa-celine-grosseto-291083865.htm


----------



## teach4peace

Item: Celine Macadam Tote
listing Number:  323741485257
Seller: bagsandbottoms
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Geesyoo

Hi Sophia, 
First time poster here. I saw this vintage celine bag and like the style. But I've never seen a celine harware like this I did a lot of research but never seen one alike. Could you please help me to authenticate? 
Thank you!

Item: Celine Paris VINTAGE purse 60's brown
Listing Number: 
Seller: loveourcloset
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine...0s-brown-leather-bag-5caade879d3b78c184e3cf1c


----------



## Kestina

Hey Sophia,

This is my first time in this forum (and also first time purchasing a Celine bag! )

Would you authenticate these two offers for me? Many thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
listing Number: -
Seller: Vite enVouge
Link: https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...4177/celine-luggage-micro-handtasche-in-taupe


Item: Celine Mini Luggage
listing Number: 1061273768
Seller: private Ebay seller 
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## punam4u

Hello,
Could you please authenticate the below listing for me? Thanks in advance.
Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-358530


----------



## leeannelee

Hello everyone.
Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag? I'm really eyeing this bag but don't want to spend full price on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: N/A?
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-red-357538

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Hi dear Sophia,
May I have your expert opinion on this medium box bag? Thank you so much for your time! 

Item: Celine medium box
Listing Number: 6844848368 (Craiglist)
Seller: NA
Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/clo/d/vancouver-celine-medium-box-authentic/6844848368.html
Comments: Seller kindly provided more images, please see attached (Part 1)


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Seller circled in white circle the "made in Italy" stamp and the very hard to see serial number.


----------



## Fun123

Hello lovely people, could anyone have a look and tell me if this Nano looks authentic? I had to request more photos from the seller, I will link those here, the rest can be viewed in the listing. Let me know if I should ask for more photos.

Item: CÉLINE Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 192885319684
Seller:bagista-uk
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Nano-Luggage-Tote/192885319684
Comments: -


----------



## Sophia

4Cranberry4 said:


> Hello,
> Dear Sophia ,what is your opinion about this bag? Thanks a lot!
> Item: Celine Soft Clasp Medium bag
> Listing Number: 303121672016
> Seller:Terra1312
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-Celine-soft-Clasp-/303121672016


 Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ailoveamour2000 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I'm first time to post here. Could you pls authenticate those items bellow?
> 
> Item: Authentic Celine Black Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: 153407308445
> Seller: sheuk32
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m23b7c9c29d:g:lsoAAOSwpp1cgiS9&frcectupt=true
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number: 283446475715
> Seller: bagaddict83
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Luggage/283446475715?hash=item41feb9fbc3:g:lc0AAOSw~7JcrQcI



First one is fake. Second is authentic


----------



## Sophia

iva07 said:


> Hi, Sophia!
> My name is Ivanna, I have recently been to your blog, I would like to ask you a favor, if you can help me to verify if the bag is authentic.
> I am attaching some photos hoping you can check.
> I greet you and thank you for helping me.
> Ivanna!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Medium
> Listing Number: S.MP.1107
> Seller: Subito
> Link: https://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/borsa-celine-grosseto-291083865.htm



Can you send me clear pictures of the bag and logo and Made in Italy stamp in natural lighting?


----------



## Sophia

Kestina said:


> Hey Sophia,
> 
> This is my first time in this forum (and also first time purchasing a Celine bag! )
> 
> Would you authenticate these two offers for me? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> listing Number: -
> Seller: Vite enVouge
> Link: https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...4177/celine-luggage-micro-handtasche-in-taupe
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> listing Number: 1061273768
> Seller: private Ebay seller
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



First one is authentic. Second one does not have clear pictures.


----------



## Sophia

punam4u said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate the below listing for me? Thanks in advance.
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-358530


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Shan9jtsy said:


> Seller circled in white circle the "made in Italy" stamp and the very hard to see serial number.
> View attachment 4402506
> View attachment 4402507
> View attachment 4402508
> View attachment 4402509
> View attachment 4402513
> View attachment 4402510
> View attachment 4402511
> View attachment 4402510
> View attachment 4402511
> View attachment 4402512



I need to know the serial number and I need to see both sides of the hardware on the strap


----------



## Kestina

Sophia said:


> First one is authentic. Second one does not have clear pictures.



Thank you so much for your quick answer! 

Would you authenticate one more bag for me?

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Seller: Vite Envouge
Link: https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...o-handtasche-in-schwarz-und-lila?sPartner=114


----------



## Sophia

Kestina said:


> Thank you so much for your quick answer!
> 
> Would you authenticate one more bag for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Seller: Vite Envouge
> Link: https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...o-handtasche-in-schwarz-und-lila?sPartner=114


Authentic


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Sophia said:


> I need to know the serial number and I need to see both sides of the hardware on the strap


Hi Sophia, thanks for looking at the medium box, the seller spelled out the serial number "S-CB-0118" and attached please see the hardware of the strap.
Thanks again!


----------



## Sophia

Shan9jtsy said:


> Hi Sophia, thanks for looking at the medium box, the seller spelled out the serial number "S-CB-0118" and attached please see the hardware of the strap.
> Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 4403159
> View attachment 4403160
> View attachment 4403161
> View attachment 4403162
> View attachment 4403163
> View attachment 4403164
> View attachment 4403165
> View attachment 4403166


Bag is fake. Coral was a limited edition color released in 2012.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Sophia said:


> Bag is fake. Coral was a limited edition color released in 2012.


Thank you Sophia! you are life saver!


----------



## crown777

Hi Sophia,

I'm really looking forward  to getting  my  first Celine bag, but  have no experience with spotting fakes. Would  you mind taking  a quick look at these? I would really appreciate  your  expertise.

Item 1: Celine Mini Belt Bag - 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE MINE BELT BAG $2500 RETAIL
Listing Number: 273806414303
Seller: oliviamauro3295
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINE-BELT-BAG-2500-RETAIL/273806414303

====
Item 2: Celine Mini Belt Bag - 100% Authentic! Celine Belt Bag with  dust  bag.
Listing Number: 153451778457
Seller: hous161
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153451778457?ViewItem=&item=153451778457
===
Item 3: Celine Mini Belt Bag 
Seller: fashionpile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-322457

 Thank you in advance!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia

Please please.  
Urgent help as I’ve put in a bid without first thinking to check here. First Celine purchase ever. Excited and scared.

This is the box I’m almost going to purchase. Please help. I’ve asked for more photos on the straps but seller yet to reply me. Thanks in advance a million.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d913a9c7e:g:UB8AAOSwdzBcq0aF&autorefresh=true


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> Please please.
> Urgent help as I’ve put in a bid without first thinking to check here. First Celine purchase ever. Excited and scared.
> 
> This is the box I’m almost going to purchase. Please help. I’ve asked for more photos on the straps but seller yet to reply me. Thanks in advance a million.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d913a9c7e:g:UB8AAOSwdzBcq0aF&autorefresh=true



As there is a time difference and I have a job, it is hard for me to reply to urgent requests in a timely manner. This bag is fake.


----------



## Sophia

crown777 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I'm really looking forward  to getting  my  first Celine bag, but  have no experience with spotting fakes. Would  you mind taking  a quick look at these? I would really appreciate  your  expertise.
> 
> Item 1: Celine Mini Belt Bag - 100% AUTHENTIC CELINE MINE BELT BAG $2500 RETAIL
> Listing Number: 273806414303
> Seller: oliviamauro3295
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MINE-BELT-BAG-2500-RETAIL/273806414303
> 
> ====
> Item 2: Celine Mini Belt Bag - 100% Authentic! Celine Belt Bag with  dust  bag.
> Listing Number: 153451778457
> Seller: hous161
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153451778457?ViewItem=&item=153451778457
> ===
> Item 3: Celine Mini Belt Bag
> Seller: fashionpile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-322457
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please only post one listing per post. First and third are authentic.

There are not enough pictures to authenticate. Please only post if you have pictures of the front logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the serial number ready.


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Sophia said:


> As there is a time difference and I have a job, it is hard for me to reply to urgent requests in a timely manner. This bag is fake.


Hi Sophia. Thanks so much. I do appreciate so much you took the time to review. xxx

Thank God the sale didn’t go through


----------



## leeannelee

Anyone?  



leeannelee said:


> Hello everyone.
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine Box Bag? I'm really eyeing this bag but don't want to spend full price on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: N/A?
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-red-357538
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mirisaa

Hello! I bought my first pre-loved Celine Shoes! I will be grateful if you could help me and authenticate it 

- *Item name: *Celine espadrilles 
- *Reference number*: 7165525
*Seller:* Vestiaire Collective
- *Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...lack-leather-celine-espadrilles-7165525.shtml
- *Comments: *if more photos are needed, please let me know.

Thank you and All Best!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hello. Can someone please authenticate this one?

Item: Celine micro luggage bag taupe beige 
Listing number: 312506856405
Seller : dommari515


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And this one... sorry I don’t know how to provide the eBay link.

Item: Celine luggage handbag smooth leather mini
Seller: rebagofficial 
Item number: 113708717928
Link : 
View attachment 4405268
View attachment 4405269
View attachment 4405270
View attachment 4405272

View attachment 4405274
View attachment 4405275
View attachment 4405276
View attachment 4405277
View attachment 4405278
View attachment 4405280


----------



## Sophia

leeannelee said:


> Anyone?


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Mirisaa said:


> Hello! I bought my first pre-loved Celine Shoes! I will be grateful if you could help me and authenticate it
> 
> - *Item name: *Celine espadrilles
> - *Reference number*: 7165525
> *Seller:* Vestiaire Collective
> - *Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...lack-leather-celine-espadrilles-7165525.shtml
> - *Comments: *if more photos are needed, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you and All Best!


Authentic, but Final Sale item.


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hello. Can someone please authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Celine micro luggage bag taupe beige
> Listing number: 312506856405
> Seller : dommari515
> 
> View attachment 4405251
> View attachment 4405252
> View attachment 4405254
> View attachment 4405255
> View attachment 4405256
> View attachment 4405257
> View attachment 4405258
> View attachment 4405259
> View attachment 4405260
> View attachment 4405262



Authentic, but this is not the Micro size.


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And this one... sorry I don’t know how to provide the eBay link.
> 
> Item: Celine luggage handbag smooth leather mini
> Seller: rebagofficial
> Item number: 113708717928
> Link :
> View attachment 4405268
> View attachment 4405269
> View attachment 4405270
> View attachment 4405272
> 
> View attachment 4405274
> View attachment 4405275
> View attachment 4405276
> View attachment 4405277
> View attachment 4405278
> View attachment 4405280


None of these attachments are valid


----------



## bb0315

Dear Sophia, 

Thanks again in advance to authenticate this box bag. 

Item: celine class box - medium grey 

Listing Number: n/a (instagram) seller

Seller: coco_approved

Link: 

Comments: I have already purchased and received the bag however I noticed the made in Italy stamp looks somewhat different (all in capital letter, I am not sure whether it is normal or not too). I have also inserted some photos taken by me (not best quality, apology in advance) to give you a better look at the bag. I would love your opinion to help me authenticate this bag and thank you so much for taking up your time to do this. it is very much appreciated


----------



## bb0315

and a few more pics. thanks


----------



## kmwhy

Item 1: CELINE Luggage Nano Shopper 2way Hand Shoulder Bag leather Red Used Vintage
Listing Number: 312554395138
Seller: brandoff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Luggage-Nano-Shopper-2way-Hand-Shoulder-Bag-leather-Red-Used-Vintage/312554395138?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Date Codes:  F-SA-0141, F-PA-0171









I just bought a nano luggage from the Japanese eBay store brandoff (which from reading forums seems pretty legit). I didn’t really do my due diligence beforehand and now am worried that my bag is possibly a fake! The bag has a serial number tag and the lettering seems right. However, my top concerns have to do with hardware on the straps  which looks nothing like the hardware on bags deemed real and was used an example of fake hardware in another blog. The tags that came with the used bag also look like the example of a fake! Since the bag seems to be an older version (has fabric lining) and I lack familiarity with Céline bags, I was wondering if I could get your opinions. I have thirty days to return the bag. Thanks in advance!

Link to post I was reading: https://e-glampot.com/pages/how-to-authenticate-a-celine-bag


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but this is not the Micro size.



Hi. Thank you. Can you tell what bag it is?


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hi. Thank you. Can you tell what bag it is?



Mini size.


----------



## Sophia

kmwhy said:


> Item 1: CELINE Luggage Nano Shopper 2way Hand Shoulder Bag leather Red Used Vintage
> Listing Number: 312554395138
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Luggage-Nano-Shopper-2way-Hand-Shoulder-Bag-leather-Red-Used-Vintage/312554395138?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Date Codes:  F-SA-0141, F-PA-0171
> View attachment 4405876
> View attachment 4405877
> View attachment 4405878
> View attachment 4405879
> View attachment 4405880
> View attachment 4405881
> View attachment 4405882
> 
> 
> I just bought a nano luggage from the Japanese eBay store brandoff (which from reading forums seems pretty legit). I didn’t really do my due diligence beforehand and now am worried that my bag is possibly a fake! The bag has a serial number tag and the lettering seems right. However, my top concerns have to do with hardware on the straps  which looks nothing like the hardware on bags deemed real and was used an example of fake hardware in another blog. The tags that came with the used bag also look like the example of a fake! Since the bag seems to be an older version (has fabric lining) and I lack familiarity with Céline bags, I was wondering if I could get your opinions. I have thirty days to return the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Link to post I was reading: https://e-glampot.com/pages/how-to-authenticate-a-celine-bag



This bag is authentic. This was a super early version of the Nano.


----------



## Sophia

bb0315 said:


> and a few more pics. thanks



These are the new changes under the new creative director. Bag is authentic.


----------



## bb0315

Sophia said:


> These are the new changes under the new creative director. Bag is authentic.


OMG thank you so much, Sophia for giving me the reassurance. it means so much to me. thanks


----------



## kmwhy

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic. This was a super early version of the Nano.


Thank you!!! ❤️


----------



## Mirisaa

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but Final Sale item.



Dear Sophia, 
thank you for the fast reply!
what do you mean by final sale item?

thank you and all best!


----------



## Phenomanon

Item: Celine Trio in pink
Listing Number: 142873669939
Seller: watchfanaticct 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri...:BFoAAOSwgflapWD2:sc:USPSPriority!07039!US!-1
Comments: please authenticate


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia, 

Not sure if the listing pictures are good enough to tell. But since asking for more pics usually don’t work... hoping the ones there still give you enough clues. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7104382.shtml

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7304594.shtml

Thanks for your time again


----------



## Sophia

Mirisaa said:


> Dear Sophia,
> thank you for the fast reply!
> what do you mean by final sale item?
> 
> thank you and all best!



There is a F embossed inside - this means it was an employees sale item.


----------



## Sophia

Phenomanon said:


> Item: Celine Trio in pink
> Listing Number: 142873669939
> Seller: watchfanaticct
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tri...:BFoAAOSwgflapWD2:sc:USPSPriority!07039!US!-1
> Comments: please authenticate


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Not sure if the listing pictures are good enough to tell. But since asking for more pics usually don’t work... hoping the ones there still give you enough clues.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7104382.shtml
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7304594.shtml
> 
> Thanks for your time again



First one is authentic, but Final Sale item - hence the F embossed inside. Second one - I need more pictures to authenticate.


----------



## Gallega

Hi! I’m new at this so I don’t know if I’m doing this right. I just received this bag that i bought in Vestiaire Collective today and I’m not a 100% sure if it’s authenticity plus the holes of the strap doesn’t coincide with the buckle. I can only clos one and the other hole is too far away from the buckle. The code of the bag is S-MP-1107. I just paid 2480€ and now I just feel like crying. I was so excited in getting this bag and now I just feel helpless. I need help. Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 1107


----------



## Sophia

Gallega said:


> Hi! I’m new at this so I don’t know if I’m doing this right. I just received this bag that i bought in Vestiaire Collective today and I’m not a 100% sure if it’s authenticity plus the holes of the strap doesn’t coincide with the buckle. I can only clos one and the other hole is too far away from the buckle. The code of the bag is S-MP-1107. I just paid 2480€ and now I just feel like crying. I was so excited in getting this bag and now I just feel helpless. I need help. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406357
> View attachment 4406358
> View attachment 4406359
> View attachment 4406360
> View attachment 4406361
> View attachment 4406362
> View attachment 4406363
> View attachment 4406364
> View attachment 4406365
> View attachment 4406366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1107



I think you just need to learn how to adjust the strap to the correct holes.


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Sophia said:


> First one is authentic, but Final Sale item - hence the F embossed inside. Second one - I need more pictures to authenticate.


thank you dear!!


----------



## zabriskie

Hi, could you please help me with this box bag. Seller has bought it off rebelle and is now reselling it on Vestiaire: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-7324884.shtml
Many thanks!


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello Sophia!
I will be grateful if you could find time to help me and authenticate this Celine bag.
*Item name: *Soft Clasp medium bag
*Seller:* jolicloset
*Link:* https://www.jolicloset.com/fr/marques-femme/celine/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/soft-clasp--121269
Thank you.


----------



## resquetg

Hi there, I've recently thrifted this funny looking purse. The tag inside looks way off, but it only cost me under 1$ so it's worth trying. Couldn't find anything on the internet, the quality is not bad, but i'm not an expert whatsoever.


----------



## Munchkin18

Hello Sophia,

could you be so kind and tell me whether these Celine Box bags are authentic? Many thanks in advance! 

https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/190772387-medium-classic-bag-von-celine

https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/190773261-medium-classic-bag-von-celine


----------



## Katemoss987456

Hi Sophia! Could you please authenticate this bag?


----------



## Sophia

zabriskie said:


> Hi, could you please help me with this box bag. Seller has bought it off rebelle and is now reselling it on Vestiaire: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-7324884.shtml
> Many thanks!



I can't access the link sorry


----------



## Sophia

Katemoss987456 said:


> Hi Sophia! Could you please authenticate this bag?



Do you have the link to the original listing


----------



## Sophia

Munchkin18 said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> could you be so kind and tell me whether these Celine Box bags are authentic? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/190772387-medium-classic-bag-von-celine
> 
> https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/190773261-medium-classic-bag-von-celine


Both look authentic


----------



## Katemoss987456

Sophia said:


> Do you have the link to the original listing


https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/celine_box_1072197583


----------



## Sophia

Katemoss987456 said:


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/celine_box_1072197583


I think this bag is fake


----------



## Katemoss987456

Sophia said:


> I think this bag is fake


Thank you so much! I tried to compare it with the original, everything is the same. The seller convinces that the original. Do not understand what is wrong?


----------



## Katemoss987456

what about this bag? https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/celine_medium_box_burgundy_940323644


----------



## Sophia

Katemoss987456 said:


> what about this bag? https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/celine_medium_box_burgundy_940323644



Not enough pictures. Please only post when you have clear pictures of the frontal logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date code.


----------



## zabriskie

zabriskie said:


> Hi, could you please help me with this box bag. Seller has bought it off rebelle and is now reselling it on Vestiaire: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-7324884.shtml
> Many thanks!





Sophia said:


> I can't access the link sorry



Hello Sophia, the listing had disappeared and is now again online: 
Seller: Ana
Item: Celine Classic
Link: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-7352130.shtml
Many thanks!


----------



## Sophia

zabriskie said:


> Hello Sophia, the listing had disappeared and is now again online:
> Seller: Ana
> Item: Celine Classic
> Link: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-7352130.shtml
> Many thanks!



Hey dear, the link still is not valid. Sorry


----------



## zabriskie

Sophia said:


> Hey dear, the link still is not valid. Sorry



Hi Sophia,
the same bag is also listed here by the same seller:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios 
I hope this one works. Thank you.


----------



## Sophia

zabriskie said:


> Hi Sophia,
> the same bag is also listed here by the same seller:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
> I hope this one works. Thank you.



Not enough pictures. I need clear pictures of the frontal logo, the Made in Italy stamp, and the date code in order to authenticate.


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello Sophia!
Could you look please at my question of yesterday #15003 ?


----------



## zabriskie

Sophia said:


> Hey dear, the link still is not valid. Sorry


https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-7352130.shtml

And another try with the Vestiaire Collective link. Many thanks.


----------



## zabriskie

Sophia said:


> Not enough pictures. I need clear pictures of the frontal logo, the Made in Italy stamp, and the date code in order to authenticate.


Thank you, Sophia. I will ask the seller.


----------



## Sophia

zabriskie said:


> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...eder-classic-celine-handtaschen-7352130.shtml
> 
> And another try with the Vestiaire Collective link. Many thanks.



Not a valid link still


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> Mini size.



And just one more question. Which one is bigger? I’ve been trying to find this out. 

Thank you so much for your help. You’re amazing!


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And just one more question. Which one is bigger? I’ve been trying to find this out.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. You’re amazing!



Mini is bigger. 

The sizes in order from smallest to largest: Nano, Micro, Mini, Medium


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Item: Celine Phantom 
Item number: 392279763630
Seller Id: lolee_0
Link: eBay


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> Mini is bigger.
> 
> The sizes in order from smallest to largest: Nano, Micro, Mini, Medium



You’re the best. I’m determined to get one but I want a bigger one.


----------



## IWantThatBag!

Hello -- could you authenticate this bag for me please?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...TxrWVII0f8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
For what it's worth, there is a photo of this bag on pg. 2 of the Luggage Tote reference page in this forum indicating that the bag is from the S/S 2011 collection.


----------



## IWantThatBag!

Here are the rest of the photos.  Please let me know if you need anything else.  The canvas on the bag is extremely dirty, but the condition is otherwise good.  Thank you very much


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Item number: 392279763630
> Seller Id: lolee_0
> Link: eBay
> View attachment 4409574
> View attachment 4409577
> View attachment 4409578
> View attachment 4409579
> View attachment 4409580
> View attachment 4409581
> View attachment 4409582
> View attachment 4409583



Is anyone available to authenticate this one? They said it’s a phantom but I think it’s a mini?


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Item number: 392279763630
> Seller Id: lolee_0
> Link: eBay
> View attachment 4409574
> View attachment 4409577
> View attachment 4409578
> View attachment 4409579
> View attachment 4409580
> View attachment 4409581
> View attachment 4409582
> View attachment 4409583



It's a Mini but it is also fake.


----------



## Sophia

IWantThatBag! said:


> Hello -- could you authenticate this bag for me please?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Luggage-Tote-Tan-Black-Canvas-amp-Leather-/113684958650?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=syhr85HSYwQnduFnfTxrWVII0f8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> For what it's worth, there is a photo of this bag on pg. 2 of the Luggage Tote reference page in this forum indicating that the bag is from the S/S 2011 collection.


Fake


----------



## IWantThatBag!

Thank you for your prompt reply.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> It's a Mini but it is also fake.



Phew thank you


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Item: Celine phantom luggage bag black
Item number: 133025875466
Seller: epps1222
eBay


----------



## pallasai

Hi, Sophie,

Hope you can help me authentic this mini luggage bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi! I purchased my first ever Celine and was just wondering if I could have the bag authenticated.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage, Navy Blue Mini Tote Bag
Listing number: 163618053162
Seller: margcl92
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/163618053162
Comments: I have no reason to believe this is fake, but with the rise of super fakes, it’d be nice to have some peace of mind! Thank you in advanced for your time authenticating, Sophia!

Extra photos:


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello Sophia!
I think you did not see my last question... What is your opinion about this bag, please?
*Item name: *Soft Clasp medium bag
*Seller:* jolicloset
*Link:*https://www.jolicloset.com/fr/marques-femme/celine/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/soft-clasp--121269
Thank you.


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia! 

Could I ask your help with another preloved box medium liege ? 

From Singapore and seller sent me some more pix :







Merci!


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Could I ask your help with another preloved box medium liege ?
> 
> From Singapore and seller sent me some more pix :
> View attachment 4410231
> View attachment 4410234
> View attachment 4410236
> View attachment 4410237
> View attachment 4410238
> 
> 
> Merci!



Hey dear. Do you have the original listing?


----------



## Sophia

4Cranberry4 said:


> Hello Sophia!
> I think you did not see my last question... What is your opinion about this bag, please?
> *Item name: *Soft Clasp medium bag
> *Seller:* jolicloset
> *Link:*https://www.jolicloset.com/fr/marques-femme/celine/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/soft-clasp--121269
> Thank you.



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

itssofluffee said:


> Hi! I purchased my first ever Celine and was just wondering if I could have the bag authenticated.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage, Navy Blue Mini Tote Bag
> Listing number: 163618053162
> Seller: margcl92
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/163618053162
> Comments: I have no reason to believe this is fake, but with the rise of super fakes, it’d be nice to have some peace of mind! Thank you in advanced for your time authenticating, Sophia!
> 
> Extra photos:



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

pallasai said:


> Hi, Sophie,
> 
> Hope you can help me authentic this mini luggage bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4409962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410001
> 
> View attachment 4410004



Fake


----------



## itssofluffee

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you Sophia! Your help is greatly appreciated ❤️


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hello authenicators. Can you have a look at these pictures for me please...


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Sophia said:


> Hey dear. Do you have the original listing?



Oops! Here’s is love : 

celine medium box 

https://sg.carousell.com/p/127158626

Here is the one! Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## pam18

Item: *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Dune*
Listing Number: 361181
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-dune-361181
Comments: Hello please let me know if this is an authenticate purse. This is my first time buying from a consignment so I am a bit hesitant.


----------



## pam18

Item: *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Coquelicot *
Listing Number: 347928
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-coquelicot-347928
Comments: Hello, please let me know your thoughts regarding this purse too! I greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia! 

One more listing for your help please? Not sure if it’s sufficient though but no further pics will be given. 

https://www.reebonz.com/sg/celine/bags/pre-owned-celine-medium-classic-box-13235896


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! Can anybody help me authenticate this bag? Was looking at it on a local market place, and was wondering if it's real. (Would also love to know the name the bag, if ever, because I tried to Google "celine zip bag" and can't see anything similar, aside from a listing from Poshmark)  Thank you!


----------



## vane21nessa

Hey, i would like to buy this Celine Luggage but I’m not sure if it’s authentic.


https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/198971302-dunkelblaue-celine-luggage-tote-tasche


----------



## Sophia

pam18 said:


> Item: *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Mini Luggage Dune*
> Listing Number: 361181
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-dune-361181
> Comments: Hello please let me know if this is an authenticate purse. This is my first time buying from a consignment so I am a bit hesitant.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

pam18 said:


> Item: *CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage Coquelicot *
> Listing Number: 347928
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-coquelicot-347928
> Comments: Hello, please let me know your thoughts regarding this purse too! I greatly appreciate it!!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> One more listing for your help please? Not sure if it’s sufficient though but no further pics will be given.
> 
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/celine/bags/pre-owned-celine-medium-classic-box-13235896



Clearly not enough pictures to authenticate - but Reebonz is a trusted reseller.


----------



## Sophia

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! Can anybody help me authenticate this bag? Was looking at it on a local market place, and was wondering if it's real. (Would also love to know the name the bag, if ever, because I tried to Google "celine zip bag" and can't see anything similar, aside from a listing from Poshmark)  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4410980
> View attachment 4410981
> View attachment 4410982
> View attachment 4410983
> View attachment 4410984
> View attachment 4410985


Authentic. This was from 2010.


----------



## Sophia

vane21nessa said:


> Hey, i would like to buy this Celine Luggage but I’m not sure if it’s authentic.
> 
> 
> https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/198971302-dunkelblaue-celine-luggage-tote-tasche


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Oops! Here’s is love :
> 
> celine medium box
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/127158626
> 
> Here is the one! Thank you [emoji847]



Looks authentic


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hello authenicators. Can you have a look at these pictures for me please...
> View attachment 4410730
> View attachment 4410731
> View attachment 4410732
> View attachment 4410733
> View attachment 4410734
> View attachment 4410735
> View attachment 4410736
> View attachment 4410737
> View attachment 4410738
> View attachment 4410739


Authentic, but a very early edition of the Luggage.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but a very early edition of the Luggage.



Thank you. Is that a bad thing? It being an early edition? It looks pretty good, no?


----------



## Willowcreek

Hello Authenticators,
Looking to authenticate please?
eBay Item: 223179809590
Seller: bmapherson613
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223179809590

Thank you!


----------



## Willowcreek

Hello Authenticators
Would love authentication on this bag if possible.
Item: Celine mini luggage handbag- black
Listing number: 223179809590
Seller: eBay
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F223179809590


----------



## pallasai

Sophia said:


> Fake


Whew, thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

Willowcreek said:


> Hello Authenticators
> Would love authentication on this bag if possible.
> Item: Celine mini luggage handbag- black
> Listing number: 223179809590
> Seller: eBay
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F223179809590



Please be patient and only post once. Authentic.


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia

Can you help me have a look at this one? So far this is the one I like the best cuz it’s camel color! 








Thanks in advance again!


----------



## ringop

Hi Sophia, 

Could you please authenticate this strap wallet please.

Item: *CELINE Bicolor multifunction medium strap wallet black beige grained calfskin*
Listing Number: 153462381860
Seller: ebay
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153462381860
Comments: My strap wallet was stolen last year and I really want to have another bicolor wallet instead of the new style this year, hope this one can work out. Only concern I have is that no where In the description says authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Willowcreek

Thank you Sophia  ♥️


----------



## Willowcreek

Sophia said:


> Please be patient and only post once. Authentic.


Apologies I thought I may have done something wrong and was skipped due to not posting properly. Thank you so much.  I appreciate the help.  They have been very understanding  can I delete my other posts?


----------



## redaether

Hi ! I recently fell in love with this bag at my local consignment store. Can you help me authenticate it? 

Would love to keep it and I can’t find it selling anywhere else online.


----------



## ringop

ringop said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this strap wallet please.
> 
> Item: *CELINE Bicolor multifunction medium strap wallet black beige grained calfskin*
> Listing Number: 153462381860
> Seller: ebay
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153462381860
> Comments: My strap wallet was stolen last year and I really want to have another bicolor wallet instead of the new style this year, hope this one can work out. Only concern I have is that no where In the description says authentic. Thanks in advance!


***********************
The seller has sent me more photos for authentication:


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> Can you help me have a look at this one? So far this is the one I like the best cuz it’s camel color!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412557
> View attachment 4412558
> View attachment 4412559
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance again!



Not enough pictures to authenticate.


----------



## Sophia

ringop said:


> ***********************
> The seller has sent me more photos for authentication:
> View attachment 4413242
> View attachment 4413243
> View attachment 4413244
> View attachment 4413245
> View attachment 4413246
> View attachment 4413247
> View attachment 4413248



A super fake I believe.


----------



## Sophia

redaether said:


> Hi ! I recently fell in love with this bag at my local consignment store. Can you help me authenticate it?
> 
> Would love to keep it and I can’t find it selling anywhere else online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413186
> View attachment 4413190
> View attachment 4413191
> View attachment 4413193
> View attachment 4413194
> View attachment 4413195
> View attachment 4413196
> View attachment 4413197
> View attachment 4413198
> View attachment 4413199


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Willowcreek said:


> Apologies I thought I may have done something wrong and was skipped due to not posting properly. Thank you so much.  I appreciate the help.  They have been very understanding  can I delete my other posts?



No worries. It was a friendly reminder. Being an authenticator on the Forum is not my job - nor am I getting paid. I do this in my spare time to help all you guys. We all live in different time zones and have jobs or kids (or a life), so it is normal to get a response in 2-3 days from posting.


----------



## redaether

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much - I appreciate your review and time! - that was so fast! Love this rare multicolored trio bag and super excited to own a preloved Celine with the older logo!


----------



## ringop

Sophia said:


> A super fake I believe.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Item: Clasp Medium bag
Seller: Jolicloset
Link: https://www.jolicloset.com/fr/marques-femme/celine/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/medium-clasp--123384
Comments: Hello Sophia, please let me know if this is an authenticate bag. I cant ask  some extra pictures of you need. Thank you .


----------



## Sophia

4Cranberry4 said:


> Item: Clasp Medium bag
> Seller: Jolicloset
> Link: https://www.jolicloset.com/fr/marques-femme/celine/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/medium-clasp--123384
> Comments: Hello Sophia, please let me know if this is an authenticate bag. I cant ask  some extra pictures of you need. Thank you .


I need clear pictures of the frontal logo


----------



## addyx

Hello!

Could you please authenticate this for me when you have the chance? Thanks so much!

Item: Celine Classic Box in Anthracite
Item Number:  192886109719
Seller: eBay
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-435...292658&hash=item2ce8e87617:g:3vUAAOSw8DpcDWn~


----------



## Mac_g

Hello,  please help authenticating this box bag. Thank you.


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Sophia said:


> I need clear pictures of the frontal logo


----------



## ringop

Hi Sophia,

Could you please authenticate this bicolor strap wallet on Vestiaire Collective. Thanks for your time and patience!

Item: Celine Strap Medium Multifunction Strap Wallet in Calfskin
Item Number: 7194341
Seller: sonia, Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/black-leather-celine-wallet-7194341.shtml


----------



## Sophia

ringop said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bicolor strap wallet on Vestiaire Collective. Thanks for your time and patience!
> 
> Item: Celine Strap Medium Multifunction Strap Wallet in Calfskin
> Item Number: 7194341
> Seller: sonia, Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/black-leather-celine-wallet-7194341.shtml


Link is invalid.


----------



## Sophia

4Cranberry4 said:


>


Authentic


----------



## Mirisaa

Sophia said:


> There is a F embossed inside - this means it was an employees sale item.



thank you very much, I really appreciate your help


----------



## Maria111

Hello authenticators! could you help me with this also 
It's a Celine nano luggage in black drummed calfskin. 
Here are the photos the seller shared with me, please let me know if you require more photos and I will ask her.

Thank you very much!


----------



## vivitix

Hi Sophia, can you please authenticate this Celine box? Thank you very much.


----------



## Agenfe9

Hello guys 
Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine Micro luggage 
Listing Number:143937831
Seller:Anne
Link:https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=143937831
Comments:


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia! 

Please help me again. Found another box hoping to purchase. Thanks again in advance  !

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7388337.shtml


----------



## Maria111

Maria111 said:


> Hello authenticators! could you help me with this also
> It's a Celine nano luggage in black drummed calfskin
> Here are the photos the seller shared with me, please let me know if you require more photos and I will ask her.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hello Sophia, here's a better photo of the code for your checking, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## pallasai

Hi, Sophia,

Hope you can help authenticate this classic vintage 1980s Celine bag.

Thanks.


----------



## honeypot01

Hi Sophia, 
Hope you can help me authenticate this Céline Trio bag! It’s my first Céline 
Thank you!


----------



## crlmns

Hi, I'm a new member here and also not familiar to cèline. so if someone could help me about the authentication of this classic box in medium size - grey leather, silver hardware. are those pictures enough? I've asked the seller for other pictures, but still don't get the answer. thank you a lot!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hello lovely authenticators. 

Would you please take a gander over these pictures please...


----------



## euphanic

Hi Sophia,

Could you please authenticate this bag? Let me know if you require additional pictures.

Item: Celine Medium Frame Bag
Listing Number/Seller/Link: No official link for this was a posting to sell on social media
Comments: Believe this is from the 2017 collection.








Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Maria111 said:


> Hello authenticators! could you help me with this also
> It's a Celine nano luggage in black drummed calfskin.
> Here are the photos the seller shared with me, please let me know if you require more photos and I will ask her.
> 
> Thank you very much!


 Fake


----------



## Sophia

vivitix said:


> Hi Sophia, can you please authenticate this Celine box? Thank you very much.


Can you get me the numbers on the date code?


----------



## Sophia

Agenfe9 said:


> Hello guys
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: Celine Micro luggage
> Listing Number:143937831
> Seller:Anne
> Link:https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=143937831
> Comments:


Authentic, but a very early version of the Luggage.


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Please help me again. Found another box hoping to purchase. Thanks again in advance  !
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7388337.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4415211
> View attachment 4415212
> View attachment 4415213
> View attachment 4415215


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

euphanic said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag? Let me know if you require additional pictures.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Frame Bag
> Listing Number/Seller/Link: No official link for this was a posting to sell on social media
> Comments: Believe this is from the 2017 collection.
> View attachment 4417333
> View attachment 4417334
> View attachment 4417335
> View attachment 4417336
> View attachment 4417337
> View attachment 4417338
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

honeypot01 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Hope you can help me authenticate this Céline Trio bag! It’s my first Céline
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4416632
> View attachment 4416633
> View attachment 4416634
> View attachment 4416635
> View attachment 4416636
> View attachment 4416637
> View attachment 4416638


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hello lovely authenticators.
> 
> Would you please take a gander over these pictures please...
> 
> View attachment 4417304
> View attachment 4417305
> View attachment 4417306
> View attachment 4417307
> View attachment 4417308
> View attachment 4417309
> View attachment 4417310
> View attachment 4417311


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

crlmns said:


> View attachment 4416909
> View attachment 4416910
> View attachment 4416909
> View attachment 4416914
> 
> Hi, I'm a new member here and also not familiar to cèline. so if someone could help me about the authentication of this classic box in medium size - grey leather, silver hardware. are those pictures enough? I've asked the seller for other pictures, but still don't get the answer. thank you a lot!


Authentic


----------



## Maria111

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much Sophia! 
To think I almost bought it!


----------



## crlmns

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you, Sophia! so this will be my first céline bag! So happy!


----------



## Maria111

May I know your thoughts on this one? 
Here is the link: 
https://sg.carousell.com/p/celine-n...3D&ref_reqId=3AbXJJ6J4OzdykMKUBwCaL0MsZRURkmS

Thank you for your help again


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Awesome! You’re the best, Sophia


----------



## vivitix

Sophia said:


> Can you get me the numbers on the date code?


The date code is S-CE-1123
Thank you!


----------



## euphanic

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you Sophia!!


----------



## honeypot01

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you Sophia!


----------



## Maria111

Maria111 said:


> May I know your thoughts on this one?
> Here is the link:
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-198592473/?ref=search&ref_sort_by=price,descending&ref_query=Celine nano&ref_cc_id=2219&ref_session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjgwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTA0LTI5VDA0OjQ5OjUxLjExNTMxMTkzMloiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IldQbDlXSnVMTnpzQ1JEZlEzV09URDkyWlBVWT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7ImFzY2VuZGluZyI6ZmFsc2UsInN0YXJ0Ijo4MH19fQ==&ref_referrer=/search/products/?sort_by=price%2Cdescending&query=Celine%20nano&cc_id=2219&session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjgwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTA0LTI5VDA0OjQ5OjUxLjExNTMxMTkzMloiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IldQbDlXSnVMTnpzQ1JEZlEzV09URDkyWlBVWT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7ImFzY2VuZGluZyI6ZmFsc2UsInN0YXJ0Ijo4MH19fQ%3D%3D&ref_reqId=3AbXJJ6J4OzdykMKUBwCaL0MsZRURkmS
> 
> Thank you for your help again



Here are some additional photos for you to review, I requested from the seller. Thank you!


----------



## Cpyypf

Hi Sophia, would you mind to help me aauthenticate this bag please? Thank you very much for your kind expertise!

Item: Celine trotteur small
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: private seller
Link: N/A
Comment: I have added some pics provided by the seller. Please let me know if you need more pics.


----------



## therichereceptionist

Please help 
Item: Celine nano Luggage

Listing Number:  7268767

Seller: Vestiaire collective

Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...kin-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-7268767.shtml

Comments: I'm worried about the strap the hooks look a little off however I've been told that Celine have changed the style numerous times, I just want a 2nd , 3rd opinion please.  Please excuse my awful finger nails (embarrassed)


----------



## pallasai

Hi, Sophia,

Following up on this.


pallasai said:


> Hope you can help authenticate this classic vintage 1980s Celine bag.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415928
> 
> View attachment 4415929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415927


----------



## pallasai

Hi Sophia,

Following up on that Vintage Celine Box Bag please. Thanks.


----------



## Sophia

pallasai said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Following up on that Vintage Celine Box Bag please. Thanks.


Sorry I only authenticate Phoebe era Celine.


----------



## pallasai

Sophia said:


> Sorry I only authenticate Phoebe era Celine.


No worries. Okay  I do have another one. Phoebe era, I'll post it once I have all the photos.


----------



## pallasai

Hi, Sophia,

Here's a Celine Box Bag that someone is selling, I'm unsure since I have never seen a Celine with white lining on the thread.

Thank you in advance


----------



## ayxyao

Hi purse lovers! Someone is selling this to me. Please help me authenticate this beauty 
CELINE MINI LUGGAGE 
black with red piping


----------



## marvem

Hi ladies.Just wondering if this Celine luggage is authentic?
Item no:113725274709
Seller: veryfashionable968
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113725274709


----------



## Sophia

pallasai said:


> Hi, Sophia,
> 
> Here's a Celine Box Bag that someone is selling, I'm unsure since I have never seen a Celine with white lining on the thread.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4418198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418200
> 
> View attachment 4418201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418202
> 
> View attachment 4418203



A very obvious fake


----------



## Cpyypf

Hi Sophia, would you help me authenticate my post #15110 as I am going to trade with the seller in less than 8 hours. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Hi Sophia, would you help me authenticate my post #15110 as I am going to trade with the seller in less than 8 hours. Thank you very much!


Sorry I missed your post. The bag is authentic


----------



## Cpyypf

Sophia said:


> Sorry I missed your post. The bag is authentic


Thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## Maria111

Hi Sophia,
Just in case you missed it too, may I request you to revisit #15109?
Thank you!


----------



## alliecyy

Hi Sophia,

Could you help me authenticate this please? Its from Vestiaire, but ive heard some stores about their authenticity and wanted to make sure. Something looks off. Thank you so much for your service (I frequently read this feed to learn a thing or two from you!)  

Item: Celine classic box small in red
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: guang
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7389372.shtml 
^please cut and paste the link to browser, for some reason Vestiaire links become invalide if directed from here, im not sure why?


----------



## Sophia

Maria111 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Just in case you missed it too, may I request you to revisit #15109?
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

alliecyy said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this please? Its from Vestiaire, but ive heard some stores about their authenticity and wanted to make sure. Something looks off. Thank you so much for your service (I frequently read this feed to learn a thing or two from you!)
> 
> Item: Celine classic box small in red
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: guang
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7389372.shtml
> ^please cut and paste the link to browser, for some reason Vestiaire links become invalide if directed from here, im not sure why?



I need clear pictures of the frontal logo, Made in Italy stamp, and the date code to authenticate


----------



## Maria111

Thank you so much again for your help Sophia! We're lucky you have trained eyes!


----------



## ayxyao

ayxyao said:


> Hi purse lovers! Someone is selling this to me. Please help me authenticate this beauty
> CELINE MINI LUGGAGE
> black with red piping


Hi @Sophia please help me with this.. pretty please  thank you in advance


----------



## Sophia

ayxyao said:


> Hi @Sophia please help me with this.. pretty please  thank you in advance


Authentic


----------



## ayxyao

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Great thanks


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi Sophia! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this Belt Bag!

Item: CELINE Belt Bag Mini 2way Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Beige 176103 Purse 90073465
Listing Number: 254216771814
Seller: purpose.jpn
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/254216771814


----------



## redaether

Hi Sophia,

Can you help me authenticate this Celine Cabas Small tote in souris?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Small-Cabas-Phantom-Bag-5c9ef20579df2768ecfd657f


----------



## Sophia

itssofluffee said:


> Hi Sophia! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this Belt Bag!
> 
> Item: CELINE Belt Bag Mini 2way Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Beige 176103 Purse 90073465
> Listing Number: 254216771814
> Seller: purpose.jpn
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/254216771814


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Authentic


----------



## addyx

Hi Sophia!

Can I trouble you to take a look at my previous post #15077? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

addyx said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Can I trouble you to take a look at my previous post #15077? Thank you!


Sorry I missed your post too. Authentic.


----------



## marvem

Hi Sophia.
Just in case you missed my previous post ..may you help me authenticate this Celine luggage tote, please? Thank you so much
Item no:113725274709
Seller:veryfashionable968
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113725274709


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hi Sophia. Can you take a peek at these pictures please. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hi Sophia. Can you take a peek at these pictures please. Thanks!
> View attachment 4420143
> View attachment 4420144
> View attachment 4420145
> View attachment 4420146
> View attachment 4420147
> View attachment 4420148
> View attachment 4420149


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

marvem said:


> Hi Sophia.
> Just in case you missed my previous post ..may you help me authenticate this Celine luggage tote, please? Thank you so much
> Item no:113725274709
> Seller:veryfashionable968
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113725274709


I need clearer pictures of the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## marvem

Sophia said:


> I need clearer pictures of the Made in Italy stamp


Ok thanks Sophia.pics to follow later today.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Awww you’re the bestest. Thank you!


----------



## addyx

Sophia said:


> Sorry I missed your post too. Authentic.



Thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## marvem

Sophia said:


> I need clearer pictures of the Made in Italy stamp


Hi Sophia
Please see attached the requested pictures of the made in Italy stamp
Let me know if that's clear enough.Teied to capture as many as I can from different lighting angles.
Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

marvem said:


> Hi Sophia
> Please see attached the requested pictures of the made in Italy stamp
> Let me know if that's clear enough.Teied to capture as many as I can from different lighting angles.
> Thank you so much


Authentic


----------



## marvem

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!What a relief!what would we all do without your expertise?much much appreciated.x


----------



## vivitix

Hi Sophia, can you please take a look at my previous post #15085. The date code is S-CE-1123. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## partyduck

Hi Sophia,

A bit of an unorthodox situation - I bought this bag from TRR a couple of months ago and didn't question its authenticity until a week ago, when they tried to sell me another bag that was obviously fake.

I noticed the back of the main zipper pull is stitched very messily, and the date code tag is raw on the back (both pictured).

Can you please take a look? Thank you!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...016-micro-luggage-tote-BrNl7kb8VX8?position=0


----------



## Sophia

partyduck said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> A bit of an unorthodox situation - I bought this bag from TRR a couple of months ago and didn't question its authenticity until a week ago, when they tried to sell me another bag that was obviously fake.
> 
> I noticed the back of the main zipper pull is stitched very messily, and the date code tag is raw on the back (both pictured).
> 
> Can you please take a look? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...016-micro-luggage-tote-BrNl7kb8VX8?position=0



This is authentic. Sadly, Céline has always had quality issues with stitching.


----------



## partyduck

Sophia said:


> This is authentic. Sadly, Céline has always had quality issues with stitching.


Phew, that's great to hear, thank you!


----------



## Inky_123

Hi Sophia, 
Could you authenticate this Celine Classic Box?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sophia

Inky_123 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you authenticate this Celine Classic Box?
> Thank you in advance.


Fake


----------



## Inky_123

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## redaether

Hi Sophia,
Can you help me authenticate this Smooth Gray Celine Belt Bag Miki. I didn’t know Celine made it in the color way and the silver hardware seems rare to me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-In-Smooth-Grey-Calfskin-New-With-Tags-/303138601298


----------



## Lolylu

Good day! Could you check this model of 2018 and make authentication https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## jchoong

Hi Sophia,

Found this classic box at a consignment store and im in love! Could you kindly authenticate this for me please?


They have provided me with more photos here: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-H0L7Y7cioD7jTzZgrfem-I0frprZmf-

thank you for your assistance!


----------



## ringop

Hi Sophia,

I would like to ask if you may authenticate this 2019 classic box, couldn't get my hand on a Philo era Amazone green box. Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium in Amazone
Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1erH4I5aMoL4es4Uc8J1frZjFcF5ovnFn?usp=sharing

If you need more photos on certain detail please let me know, thank you!


----------



## itssofluffee

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Sophia! Can’t wait to get it


----------



## Sophia

redaether said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can you help me authenticate this Smooth Gray Celine Belt Bag Miki. I didn’t know Celine made it in the color way and the silver hardware seems rare to me.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Belt-Bag-In-Smooth-Grey-Calfskin-New-With-Tags-/303138601298


AUTHENTIC


----------



## Sophia

ringop said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I would like to ask if you may authenticate this 2019 classic box, couldn't get my hand on a Philo era Amazone green box. Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium in Amazone
> Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1erH4I5aMoL4es4Uc8J1frZjFcF5ovnFn?usp=sharing
> 
> If you need more photos on certain detail please let me know, thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

jchoong said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Found this classic box at a consignment store and im in love! Could you kindly authenticate this for me please?
> 
> 
> They have provided me with more photos here: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-H0L7Y7cioD7jTzZgrfem-I0frprZmf-
> 
> thank you for your assistance!



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Lolylu said:


> Good day! Could you check this model of 2018 and make authentication https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


Need clearer pictures of the bag.


----------



## ringop

Thanks Sophia! It's going to be my very first classic box, so excited!


----------



## ringop

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks Sophia! It's going to be my very first classic box, so excited!


----------



## jchoong

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia, can you look this one over for me please


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Double post.


----------



## Sophia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Sophia, can you look this one over for me please
> 
> View attachment 4422381
> View attachment 4422382
> View attachment 4422383
> View attachment 4422384
> View attachment 4422385
> View attachment 4422386


Very obvious fake


----------



## seriousshopper

Hi,
Could you authenticate this for me please? Thank you in advance! Below are the details: 

Item: Celine Black Nano Bag Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 153475501667
Seller: diorgirl2005
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153475501667


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sophia said:


> Very obvious fake



Thank you! I thought so. You’re the best.


----------



## Sophia

seriousshopper said:


> Hi,
> Could you authenticate this for me please? Thank you in advance! Below are the details:
> 
> Item: Celine Black Nano Bag Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 153475501667
> Seller: diorgirl2005
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153475501667


Authentic, but over priced for a very early edition of the Nano.


----------



## Smc2013!

Hello. Can you please help with authentication? Thank you in advance! 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173891519136


----------



## seriousshopper

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but over priced for a very early edition of the Nano.


Thank you!


----------



## pighero15

Hi Sophia,

Can you please help to authenticate this celine box bag? I have been eyeing to buy this preloved from my friend.

Item: Celine classic Box Bag


----------



## pighero15

Some more photos


----------



## honeypot01

Dear Sophia,
Sorry to trouble you again. Can you help me look through this small trio? The black one i wanted to get was sold 

Thank you!!


----------



## urbanshark

Hello, 
Can help me to authenticate this Celine Classic Bag? Thanks in advance

Item:Celine Classic Bag
Listing Number: 283473864055
Seller: verosti_37
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-Medium-Black-New-/283473864055?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
Comments:


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi Sophia,

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Mini belt bag


----------



## itssofluffee

itssofluffee said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini belt bag



More photos below (hope the link works)


----------



## itssofluffee

Oh I feel awful for throwing all these Mini Belt Bags at you Sophia, but I’ve been dying for the drummed leather one. Would you please take a look at this? I know the date code photo isn’t available but are there any glaring signs of a fake on this? Thank you in advance!

Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Light Taupe
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-light-taupe-351768


----------



## chicbunbun

Good morning!

I recently purchased a Celine nano luggage from an eBay seller and would love to have it authenticated if possible. I've attached my own photos. If I could kindly get your opinion on this bag, it would be so helpful. Let me know if I need to retake any photos. Thank you in advance!!

Item: CELINE nano luggage Authentic tri color leather crossbody bag
Listing Number: 264297947576
Seller: joesboo50
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-nan...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments:


----------



## chicbunbun

Part 2 of the photos!

Item: CELINE nano luggage Authentic tri color leather crossbody bag
Listing Number: 264297947576
Seller: joesboo50
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-nan...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments:


----------



## honeypot01

Hi Sophia, 
So thankful you’re helping the tpf-er authenticate the bags we want to buy. I am hoping to score my first prelove Céline bag. *fingers crossed*
Here is another one. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

chicbunbun said:


> Part 2 of the photos!
> 
> Item: CELINE nano luggage Authentic tri color leather crossbody bag
> Listing Number: 264297947576
> Seller: joesboo50
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-nano-luggage-Authentic-tri-color-leather-crossbody-bag/264297947576?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> View attachment 4425537
> View attachment 4425537
> View attachment 4425538
> View attachment 4425539
> View attachment 4425540
> View attachment 4425541
> View attachment 4425542
> View attachment 4425543
> View attachment 4425544



This bag is fake.


----------



## Sophia

chicbunbun said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I recently purchased a Celine nano luggage from an eBay seller and would love to have it authenticated if possible. I've attached my own photos. If I could kindly get your opinion on this bag, it would be so helpful. Let me know if I need to retake any photos. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item: CELINE nano luggage Authentic tri color leather crossbody bag
> Listing Number: 264297947576
> Seller: joesboo50
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-nano-luggage-Authentic-tri-color-leather-crossbody-bag/264297947576?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> View attachment 4425525
> View attachment 4425526
> View attachment 4425528
> View attachment 4425529
> View attachment 4425530
> View attachment 4425531
> View attachment 4425532
> View attachment 4425533



Please get your refund immediately as this bag is a terrible fake. Do post in the forum first before purchasing items.


----------



## Sophia

itssofluffee said:


> Oh I feel awful for throwing all these Mini Belt Bags at you Sophia, but I’ve been dying for the drummed leather one. Would you please take a look at this? I know the date code photo isn’t available but are there any glaring signs of a fake on this? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Light Taupe
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-light-taupe-351768


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

itssofluffee said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini belt bag


Not enough clear pictures to authenticate


----------



## Sophia

honeypot01 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Sorry to trouble you again. Can you help me look through this small trio? The black one i wanted to get was sold
> 
> Thank you!!
> View attachment 4424145
> View attachment 4424146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424142
> View attachment 4424144



Need a clear picture of the front logo and the date code to authenticate.


----------



## Sophia

pighero15 said:


> Some more photos



That is not an authentic dustbag. Even with the new logo change - you'd either get the old dustbag with the accent or the new dustbag. I have never seen this dust bag before.


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> Hello. Can you please help with authentication? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173891519136


Fake. If you purchased - please ask for refund immediately


----------



## Sophia

honeypot01 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> So thankful you’re helping the tpf-er authenticate the bags we want to buy. I am hoping to score my first prelove Céline bag. *fingers crossed*
> Here is another one. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4425674
> View attachment 4425675
> View attachment 4425676



Not enough clear pictures of the logo and the Made in italy stamp and date code


----------



## itssofluffee

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thanks Sophia. Was literally about to hit the order button when someone bought it before me  back to searching


----------



## brbs

Hi Sophia, how are you? I want to know if you could help me authenticate this Céline box bag, it's grey leather and silver hardware. the code is SMP 3186. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 And once it's pre loved, I'm wondering if this wear and tear is normal for this bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

brbs said:


> Hi Sophia, how are you? I want to know if you could help me authenticate this Céline box bag, it's grey leather and silver hardware. the code is SMP 3186.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425942
> View attachment 4425943
> View attachment 4425944
> View attachment 4425945
> View attachment 4425946
> View attachment 4425950
> View attachment 4425951
> View attachment 4425953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once it's pre loved, I'm wondering if this wear and tear is normal for this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425954
> View attachment 4425955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



That is normal wear and tear - but also a bit of a flaw in the design of the Classic Box. Can you send me a clear frontal image of the Made in Italy stamp?


----------



## brbs

Sophia said:


> That is normal wear and tear - but also a bit of a flaw in the design of the Classic Box. Can you send me a clear frontal image of the Made in Italy stamp?



If course! Is it better? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



about wear and tear, i was concerned because the seller didn't say anything about it. but the price was really good, so i'm planning to keep the bag if it's not a fake one. And thank you so much for your help!


----------



## chicbunbun

Sophia said:


> Please get your refund immediately as this bag is a terrible fake. Do post in the forum first before purchasing items.



Thank you so much for helping. I will contact the seller immediately.


----------



## Sophia

brbs said:


> If course! Is it better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426010
> 
> about wear and tear, i was concerned because the seller didn't say anything about it. but the price was really good, so i'm planning to keep the bag if it's not a fake one. And thank you so much for your help!


Authentic


----------



## brbs

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## redaether

itssofluffee said:


> Thanks Sophia. Was literally about to hit the order button when someone bought it before me  back to searching



Didn't Sophia already confirm that this one was authentic? https://www.ebay.ca/itm/254216771814?ul_noapp=true
It looks like it's still up for sale. Just wondering as I know you said you really wanted the light taupe drummed leather belt bag. Best of luck in your search if not!


----------



## honeypot01

Hi Sophia,
I’ve asked the seller for more photos! Hope it helps. Let me know if you need more. Thank you Sophia! 
Really looking forward to get a trio as a travel bag before my trip in June ^^
Or is a trio worth investing in a brand new one? The price difference will be 3x. 

Thank you!


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia, Just wonder if you could help to authenticate this:

Item: Celine luggage nano
Listing number: 183802439734
Seller: ronaldwilks
LInk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Thanks!


----------



## a501

Can someone please help me with this 
A buyer got me a Celine box with new logo but the hardware seems to be different than my old Celine box, which is for sure authentic. Did the hardware change? Or is this a counterfeit 
Thank u for any contribution


----------



## honeypot01

honeypot01 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I’ve asked the seller for more photos! Hope it helps. Let me know if you need more. Thank you Sophia!
> Really looking forward to get a trio as a travel bag before my trip in June ^^
> Or is a trio worth investing in a brand new one? The price difference will be 3x.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426336
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426337





One more pic from the seller. Thank u!


----------



## Sophia

honeypot01 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I’ve asked the seller for more photos! Hope it helps. Let me know if you need more. Thank you Sophia!
> Really looking forward to get a trio as a travel bag before my trip in June ^^
> Or is a trio worth investing in a brand new one? The price difference will be 3x.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426336
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426337


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

a501 said:


> Can someone please help me with this
> A buyer got me a Celine box with new logo but the hardware seems to be different than my old Celine box, which is for sure authentic. Did the hardware change? Or is this a counterfeit
> Thank u for any contribution



The hardware did change with the new logo Classics.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Hi there,

Could you guys check if this bags are authentic? Thanks a lot:

First one:
https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...n-leder-belt-celine-handtaschen-7003611.shtml

Second one:
https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...n-leder-belt-celine-handtaschen-7226047.shtml


----------



## Sophia

Sterntalerli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you guys check if this bags are authentic? Thanks a lot:
> 
> First one:
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...n-leder-belt-celine-handtaschen-7003611.shtml
> 
> Second one:
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...n-leder-belt-celine-handtaschen-7226047.shtml


Both authentic


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia, Just wonder if you could help to authenticate these (all from same seller) as well:

Item: Celine luggage nano
Listing number: 163678023719
Seller: 221511
LInk: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...E-LEATHER-SHOULDER-CROSSBODY-BAG/163678023719

Item: Celine Leather Bicolor Cobalt And Olive Brown Wallet
Listing number: 163680792020
Seller: 221511
LInk: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...let/163680792020?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Item: Auth CELINE Large Flap Multifunction Black/Yellow Leather Long Wallet
Listing number: 163680845270
Seller: 221511
LInk: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CE...Black-Yellow-Leather-Long-Wallet/163680845270

Thanks so much!


----------



## aya11

Hi Sophia,

Would you mind authenticating this Céline Nano Luggage in Kohl for me?

Thank you so much for your help and expertise. ✨


----------



## Sophia

aya11 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this Céline Nano Luggage in Kohl for me?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and expertise. ✨



Do you have the original listing


----------



## aya11

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original listing



Hi Sophia — so sorry, I thought I had copied the link!

It was this listing below:
https://posh.mk/J27hf0yrxW


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but over priced for a very early edition of the Nano.


You are just a Celine expert Sophia! If you didn't mention, I would have thought celine bags with shoulder strap hardware (more than 3 rings) would always be fake and I've been ignoring all those listings.


----------



## redaether

Sophia said:


> AUTHENTIC



Dear Sophia,

I don’t know if you hear this enough but I want to take a moment to tell you how much I appreciate your work here in this forum.

Thank you so much for authenticating the Celine Mini Belt Bag in Stormy Gray Smooth Leather (with silver hardware - yes!!!)

I just got it in the mail today and am over the moon happy with it.

It is my second Celine bag ever (first is Trio which you also authenticated).


----------



## Sterntalerli

Sophia said:


> Both authentic


Thank you very much, Sophia! 

I’ve never never seen the blue strips on the hardware before why do they do this? Do you Know? Is it common? I’ve never received a celine mag with these protectors. 

Thanks again!


----------



## a501

Sophia said:


> The hardware did change with the new logo Classics.


So this bag is authentic then? Thank you so much!


----------



## angelaakylee

Hiii! I magically found this Celine belt bag while on vacation, and I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate it please. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## pighero15

Sophia said:


> That is not an authentic dustbag. Even with the new logo change - you'd either get the old dustbag with the accent or the new dustbag. I have never seen this dust bag before.



Hi Sophia, 
Thank you so much for authenticating this bag.
My friend confirmed that she lost the dust bag on her trip so this is not the original one.


----------



## honeypot01

Many thanks Sophia! I just put in my offer. Hopefully it goes through.


----------



## janeenurs

could you please authenticate this Celine bag for me? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283479301949
Thank you!


----------



## Mac_g

Hello, please help authenticating this box. I cannot find a date code. Thank you!!


----------



## Mac_g

More photos


----------



## Inky_123

Hi Sophia, 
Could you authenticate this Celine Classic Box?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## scorpio79

Hi please authenticate for me

Item: luggage mini 
Listing Number:
Seller: ilmani
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/228114555
Comments:

Tqvm


----------



## kplusy

Hi Sophia,

I’m not sure if you are familiar with the new  Celine logo bags. Would you please see if this is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## kplusy

Duplicate post. PleAse see above


----------



## kplusy

kplusy said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I’m not sure if you are familiar with the new  Celine logo bags. Would you please see if this is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429079
> View attachment 4429080
> View attachment 4429083
> View attachment 4429084
> View attachment 4429081
> View attachment 4429082
> View attachment 4429085
> View attachment 4429088


I forgot to mention... I own the bag, so it doesn’t have the listing. I took the pictures on my own at home.


----------



## itssofluffee

redaether said:


> Didn't Sophia already confirm that this one was authentic? https://www.ebay.ca/itm/254216771814?ul_noapp=true
> It looks like it's still up for sale. Just wondering as I know you said you really wanted the light taupe drummed leather belt bag. Best of luck in your search if not!



Yeah I was eyeing that one for a while but I realized I really had my heart set on a drummed leather instead of the grained leather. Unfortunately I’m not a fan of the feel of the grained leather. But if I end up finding the grained one at the right price, I might be willing to settle. Thanks though!


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi Sophia, I posted on this before, but the last photos weren't clear. These are the best photos the seller could get of the mini belt bag. Would you mind taking a look at this? Thank you!


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia 

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I bought it on fashionphile and already received it. 

Item: Celine classic box in Camel 
Listing number: 345401
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-345401
Some more photos below


----------



## mpark212

Sophia said:


> Bag is fake. Coral was a limited edition color released in 2012.


Hi Sophia,

I am the purchaser - now reseller - of this limited edition Coral Celine bag and I am disappointed, and to be honest, offended, that you have deemed my Celine bag to be 'fake'.  However, I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error. I am saying this without any anger.

I purchased this bag in October of 2014 at the Via dei Condotti location in Rome for quite a hefty sum of money, and have a historical bank statement to confirm my purchase. I'm not posting the bank statement here for obvious reasons but can share a copy with you with some privacy measure - i.e. blanking out some personal details. I searched a few of the cities I travelled through in Italy at the time to make this purchase, and I was incredibly excited to see that the coral color that I was searching for was still available, a Celine sales associate told me that at that point, the bag  was both limited 2012 and hence very low in stock.

I would like to understand why you believe that this item is 'fake' because it is absolutely 100% authentic. The serial number is terribly hard to photograph without compromising the bag itself - it's so tightly wedged between the seem in the innermost pocket that I am afraid I may actually break something. If this is what is causing the concern, please let me know. I would like to rectify this, not only so that I can properly sell my bag, but to reinstate my honesty and integrity.

Aso, although I do not own counterfeit items of any sort,  if I were ever selling a 'fake' bag, I would have no qualms about being upfront and honest about my sale. I do not stand for dishonesty and I certainly do not want the person I interacted with thinking that I am.

Thank you,
Meeyeon


----------



## Mac_g

Mac_g said:


> More photos


Found date code.


----------



## mpark212

Sophia said:


> Bag is fake. Coral was a limited edition color released in 2012.





mpark212 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I am the purchaser - now reseller - of this limited edition Coral Celine bag and I am disappointed, and to be honest, offended, that you have deemed my Celine bag to be 'fake'.  However, I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error. I am saying this without any anger.
> 
> I purchased this bag in October of 2014 at the Via dei Condotti location in Rome for quite a hefty sum of money, and have a historical bank statement to confirm my purchase. I'm not posting the bank statement here for obvious reasons but can share a copy with you with some privacy measure - i.e. blanking out some personal details. I searched a few of the cities I travelled through in Italy at the time to make this purchase, and I was incredibly excited to see that the coral color that I was searching for was still available, a Celine sales associate told me that at that point, the bag  was both limited 2012 and hence very low in stock.
> 
> I would like to understand why you believe that this item is 'fake' because it is absolutely 100% authentic. The serial number is terribly hard to photograph without compromising the bag itself - it's so tightly wedged between the seem in the innermost pocket that I am afraid I may actually break something. If this is what is causing the concern, please let me know. I would like to rectify this, not only so that I can properly sell my bag, but to reinstate my honesty and integrity.
> 
> Aso, although I do not own counterfeit items of any sort,  if I were ever selling a 'fake' bag, I would have no qualms about being upfront and honest about my sale. I do not stand for dishonesty and I certainly do not want the person I interacted with thinking that I am.
> 
> Thank you,
> Meeyeon



*serial code/date code - I understand that the current custom is that the last 4 digits of the serial number indicate the date of production, with first and third digit indicating what week of the year and second and fourth digits are supposed to tell the year.  That said, my bag was obviously not made in the first week of 2018. I don't think this was a uniform practice when my bag was produced. If so, it would be alleging that Celine sold me a counterfeit purse.


----------



## moxiepoxie

Item: CELINE BLACK NANO GRAIN LUGGAGE SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 372667480755
Seller: luck9091
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372667480755


----------



## Sophia

mpark212 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I am the purchaser - now reseller - of this limited edition Coral Celine bag and I am disappointed, and to be honest, offended, that you have deemed my Celine bag to be 'fake'.  However, I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error. I am saying this without any anger.
> 
> I purchased this bag in October of 2014 at the Via dei Condotti location in Rome for quite a hefty sum of money, and have a historical bank statement to confirm my purchase. I'm not posting the bank statement here for obvious reasons but can share a copy with you with some privacy measure - i.e. blanking out some personal details. I searched a few of the cities I travelled through in Italy at the time to make this purchase, and I was incredibly excited to see that the coral color that I was searching for was still available, a Celine sales associate told me that at that point, the bag  was both limited 2012 and hence very low in stock.
> 
> I would like to understand why you believe that this item is 'fake' because it is absolutely 100% authentic. The serial number is terribly hard to photograph without compromising the bag itself - it's so tightly wedged between the seem in the innermost pocket that I am afraid I may actually break something. If this is what is causing the concern, please let me know. I would like to rectify this, not only so that I can properly sell my bag, but to reinstate my honesty and integrity.
> 
> Aso, although I do not own counterfeit items of any sort,  if I were ever selling a 'fake' bag, I would have no qualms about being upfront and honest about my sale. I do not stand for dishonesty and I certainly do not want the person I interacted with thinking that I am.
> 
> Thank you,
> Meeyeon



I honestly have no clue why you would be offended by my authentication.

This information you have now provided is the first time I am aware of any of these details.

I deemed this bag fake because the Coral Classic was limited to 2012/early 2013. The date code that was provided for me by your buyer was with a production year of 2018. Unless, you provided your buyer with the wrong year then this bag would be surely fake by the information that was given to me.

I did not know when you purchased this bag. All I know is the information that your buyer presented me. And with this information, the most educated decision was that your bag was fake.

Before you write that you are _*offended* _or other shady crap like *"I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error,"  *you should "keep in mind" that I authenticate for everyone on here when I have spare time and with the information that is provided for me. Before you throw out any accusations my way or call me out to defend my authentication and/or redeem your character as a seller - please research and confirm what information was provided to me by your buyer.


----------



## babyskyblue

Hello Authenticator (and thank you!!)

Item:  Celine Trotteur Small (Poppy Color)
Listing Number:
Seller:  Fashionphile
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-small-trotteur-poppy-353163
Comments:  i already received the item and here are additional pictures:


----------



## babyskyblue

Cont'd (Poppy Trotteur)


----------



## mrauthor

Hi,

I'm new in this forum. I come across this bag. Try to do a quick googling, and I think the type of the bag is similar to "Celine bicolor soft cabas by Phoebe Philo."

The problem is :
1. As far as I know, Phoebe Philo joined Celine in 2010 or so, but the serial date number inside this bag is : S-GM-1011, which means 11th week of 2001. And by the way, why is it so hard to find Celine 2001 product on google, is it considered as vintage?

2. I can't find on google the name of the type of the bag I posted, bicolor and on top of that is the combination between canvas(?) and leather.

3. Could you all please englighten me whether this bag is authentic or not? And if it is authentic, what's the name and the type of this bag.

4. If you need more pictures to ensure, what picture should I ask to the seller to make sure the product is authentic, the small pouch(?), zipper of the pouch(?).


Thank you in advance.


----------



## ngjn

@Sophia Hi Sophia, can I enlist your help in authenticating this? Here are photos from the seller: 

Thank you!!


----------



## janeenurs

Hello Sophia - please can you authenticate this bag? Many thanks! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283479301949


----------



## moxiepoxie

Hello!
 If you could please authentic the following handbag.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Leather Handbag
Seller: n
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-7351078.shtml

Comment: You'll need to copy and paste the link. 

Thank you.


----------



## mpark212

Sophia said:


> I honestly have no clue why you would be offended by my authentication.
> 
> This information you have now provided is the first time I am aware of any of these details.
> 
> I deemed this bag fake because the Coral Classic was limited to 2012/early 2013. The date code that was provided for me by your buyer was with a production year of 2018. Unless, you provided your buyer with the wrong year then this bag would be surely fake by the information that was given to me.
> 
> I did not know when you purchased this bag. All I know is the information that your buyer presented me. And with this information, the most educated decision was that your bag was fake.
> 
> Before you write that you are _*offended* _or other shady crap like *"I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error,"  *you should "keep in mind" that I authenticate for everyone on here when I have spare time and with the information that is provided for me. Before you throw out any accusations my way or call me out to defend my authentication and/or redeem your character as a seller - please research and confirm what information was provided to me by your buyer.



Hi Sophia,

I'm surprised by your level of professionalism and maturity. I find your response is very aggressive and rude.  That said, judging by the tone of your previous response, I am certain that you do not care.

I am aware of the date code; however, by calling my bag 'fake' you are alleging that Celine sold me a counterfeit good. I do not believe that you (et al) are 100% accurate in assuming that the 4-digit number at the end of the serial/date code has always historically been read as it is today. Given my current situation, I think this is probably a noteworthy situation for the PF community to be aware of and challenge.

I have two other Celine bags that I am looking at the serial/date codes for and one of them adheres to the current custom of reading the date code, but the other does not. My Micro Luggage tote was purchased at Barneys in NY and the date code aligns with the way you (et al) are reading it. My Trio, however, does not.  The Micro's date code would suggest it was made in 2018 when in fact I bought much earlier. There's got to be something amiss, because if I am being sold 'fake' Celine products from retailers like Holt Renfrew (Canada), and an actual Celine boutique, there is something seriously wrong. 

Perhaps I was ignorant when I stated *"I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error."  *I'm not active on authentication threads, and perhaps I should have educated myself a bit more about its resident authenticators before I posted. I am not one to preach and tell others what to do, but I would rather treat someone that was misinformed or was perhaps unintentionally rude to me with kindness and the benefit of the doubt. I choose to be kind in my actions, even when the other person maybe sometimes does not deserve the graciousness. I'm a little alarmed and disappointed to see people 'liking' your previous post, but it gives me a little insight into what teenagers probably face in today's world. For anyone reading this, in a world where you can choose anything, choose to be kind. 

This response has dragged on long enough for me. If your opinion is that Celine has sold me a fake bag, then it looks like a lot of buyers need to take a look at serial codes prior to purchase. I know where I bought this and from whom I bought it so I'll have the discussion with the Manager at that specific Celine boutique and escalate as required.

Good luck PFers.


----------



## Sophia

mpark212 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I'm surprised by your level of professionalism and maturity. I find your response is very aggressive and rude.  That said, judging by the tone of your previous response, I am certain that you do not care.
> 
> I am aware of the date code; however, by calling my bag 'fake' you are alleging that Celine sold me a counterfeit good. I do not believe that you (et al) are 100% accurate in assuming that the 4-digit number at the end of the serial/date code has always historically been read as it is today. Given my current situation, I think this is probably a noteworthy situation for the PF community to be aware of and challenge.
> 
> I have two other Celine bags that I am looking at the serial/date codes for and one of them adheres to the current custom of reading the date code, but the other does not. My Micro Luggage tote was purchased at Barneys in NY and the date code aligns with the way you (et al) are reading it. My Trio, however, does not.  The Micro's date code would suggest it was made in 2018 when in fact I bought much earlier. There's got to be something amiss, because if I am being sold 'fake' Celine products from retailers like Holt Renfrew (Canada), and an actual Celine boutique, there is something seriously wrong.
> 
> Perhaps I was ignorant when I stated *"I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error."  *I'm not active on authentication threads, and perhaps I should have educated myself a bit more about its resident authenticators before I posted. I am not one to preach and tell others what to do, but I would rather treat someone that was misinformed or was perhaps unintentionally rude to me with kindness and the benefit of the doubt. I choose to be kind in my actions, even when the other person maybe sometimes does not deserve the graciousness. I'm a little alarmed and disappointed to see people 'liking' your previous post, but it gives me a little insight into what teenagers probably face in today's world. For anyone reading this, in a world where you can choose anything, choose to be kind.
> 
> This response has dragged on long enough for me. If your opinion is that Celine has sold me a fake bag, then it looks like a lot of buyers need to take a look at serial codes prior to purchase. I know where I bought this and from whom I bought it so I'll have the discussion with the Manager at that specific Celine boutique and escalate as required.
> 
> Good luck PFers.



My dear. I am forward with my words because frankly because being an authenticator on here is not my job - It’s a hobby that I do in my little spare time aside from my work. And I do care. All I’ve ever done is try to help everyone on here get the bag they treasure in hopes that it is authentic. 

My forwardness is in response to the air of arrogance that you have presented in all your messages. Even in your most recent message - you are still patronizing. 

If you have taken offense to my attitude, I apologize. It was a response to your attitude from the get go. I have nothing against you. I hope you are able to see the attitude you presented in your original message. 

More importantly, I hope you can understand my frustration with you at large. What I have trying to make you understand is that - I was not given a clear or legible picture of the date code on your bag. The ending numerical value on the date code has always responded to the production year since Phoebe’s reign started in 2009. That said, the numbers 8 and 3 can often mistaken for one another when it comes to date codes. If the last number is actually a 3 on your Classic then the bag is authentic through and through. 

Your buyer presented me with a limited edition bag from 2013 but wrote that you provided a date code of 2018. Don’t you see how the logical conclusion would be that your bag was fake? I try to call out these errors immediately to prevent any of you members to purchase a counterfeit item - because I sincerely do care.


----------



## Sophia

mpark212 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I'm surprised by your level of professionalism and maturity. I find your response is very aggressive and rude.  That said, judging by the tone of your previous response, I am certain that you do not care.
> 
> I am aware of the date code; however, by calling my bag 'fake' you are alleging that Celine sold me a counterfeit good. I do not believe that you (et al) are 100% accurate in assuming that the 4-digit number at the end of the serial/date code has always historically been read as it is today. Given my current situation, I think this is probably a noteworthy situation for the PF community to be aware of and challenge.
> 
> I have two other Celine bags that I am looking at the serial/date codes for and one of them adheres to the current custom of reading the date code, but the other does not. My Micro Luggage tote was purchased at Barneys in NY and the date code aligns with the way you (et al) are reading it. My Trio, however, does not.  The Micro's date code would suggest it was made in 2018 when in fact I bought much earlier. There's got to be something amiss, because if I am being sold 'fake' Celine products from retailers like Holt Renfrew (Canada), and an actual Celine boutique, there is something seriously wrong.
> 
> Perhaps I was ignorant when I stated *"I keep in mind that any appraiser, regardless of age, experience, and knowledge, is still not immune to error."  *I'm not active on authentication threads, and perhaps I should have educated myself a bit more about its resident authenticators before I posted. I am not one to preach and tell others what to do, but I would rather treat someone that was misinformed or was perhaps unintentionally rude to me with kindness and the benefit of the doubt. I choose to be kind in my actions, even when the other person maybe sometimes does not deserve the graciousness. I'm a little alarmed and disappointed to see people 'liking' your previous post, but it gives me a little insight into what teenagers probably face in today's world. For anyone reading this, in a world where you can choose anything, choose to be kind.
> 
> This response has dragged on long enough for me. If your opinion is that Celine has sold me a fake bag, then it looks like a lot of buyers need to take a look at serial codes prior to purchase. I know where I bought this and from whom I bought it so I'll have the discussion with the Manager at that specific Celine boutique and escalate as required.
> 
> Good luck PFers.



Please return to your original message. You began the first sentence stating you were offended and then added in some shady and condescending lines afterwards. I was not bullying you. The one line you’re taking as rude is when I bluntly stated for you not to say stupid crap. Which I do still stand by. I do apologize if you felt uncomfortable - it was a response to your attitude. 

I authenticate with the information and pictures provided for me. I did not make a misjudgment or error given what your buyer presented me. I hope you see the frustration.


----------



## babyskyblue

babyskyblue said:


> Hello Authenticator (and thank you!!)
> 
> Item:  Celine Trotteur Small (Poppy Color)
> Listing Number:
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-small-trotteur-poppy-353163
> Comments:  i already received the item and here are additional pictures:



My apology for the numerous reply.  But I just managed to find the code of the bag:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thank you!


----------



## mpark212

Sophia said:


> Please return to your original message. You began the first sentence stating you were offended and then added in some shady and condescending lines afterwards. I was not bullying you. The one line you’re taking as rude is when I bluntly stated for you not to say stupid crap. Which I do still stand by. I do apologize if you felt uncomfortable - it was a response to your attitude.
> 
> I authenticate with the information and pictures provided for me. I did not make a misjudgment or error given what your buyer presented me. I hope you see the frustration.



Hi Sophia,

Thanks for your previous response, I appreciate it. I have taken a bit of time to step back and realize, what I've become so upset, at the end of the day, is a purse. I did not realize this was not your job, and appreciate that you genuinely want to help people in this PurseForum community. I want to thank you for your apology, and also offer you one in return. It did not have the intention to be condescending or patronizing, but regardless, I am sorry for making you feel this way.  Anyway, I do not wish to argue further and I would like to unconditionally apologize for making you feel in any/all ways offended.

I'm going to leave this Celine bag in the past and just accept it for it's sentimental value to me.


----------



## Manda_94

Hello,

I found one of my dream bags for an amazing price. I have never owned a Celine so I am not sure how to spot fakes. Any help?

Item: Phantom Bag Crocodile Embossed Nubuck Medium
Listing Number: 41830/05
Seller: ReBag
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ag-crocodile-embossed-nubuck-medium8991111501
Comments: I just get weirded out with resell websites especially when they write in small print it may not be 100% authentic.


----------



## ngjn

ngjn said:


> @Sophia Hi Sophia, can I enlist your help in authenticating this? Here are photos from the seller:
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi @Sophia, if I could get your help on this it'll be great. It looks good to me, but I was hoping to get your expertise on it. Thanks so much!


----------



## sofiabarbosa29

Hello, sorry I am new to the site and I wanted to see if someone can help me authenticate this Celine nano luggage in Souris color... thank you so much in advance!


----------



## sofiabarbosa29

@Sophia hope you can assist and thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia, Just wonder if you could help to authenticate these (all from same seller) as well:
> 
> Item: Celine luggage nano
> Listing number: 163678023719
> Seller: 221511
> LInk: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...E-LEATHER-SHOULDER-CROSSBODY-BAG/163678023719
> 
> Item: Celine Leather Bicolor Cobalt And Olive Brown Wallet
> Listing number: 163680792020
> Seller: 221511
> LInk: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...let/163680792020?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Large Flap Multifunction Black/Yellow Leather Long Wallet
> Listing number: 163680845270
> Seller: 221511
> LInk: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-CE...Black-Yellow-Leather-Long-Wallet/163680845270
> 
> Thanks so much!


All authentic, but please keep one listing per post.


----------



## Sophia

Sterntalerli said:


> Thank you very much, Sophia!
> 
> I’ve never never seen the blue strips on the hardware before why do they do this? Do you Know? Is it common? I’ve never received a celine mag with these protectors.
> 
> Thanks again!



Blue protector over the hardware is normal with Classic Box bags - as with some of the other lines as well.


----------



## Sophia

Inky_123 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you authenticate this Celine Classic Box?
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

babyskyblue said:


> My apology for the numerous reply.  But I just managed to find the code of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432744
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

sofiabarbosa29 said:


> Hello, sorry I am new to the site and I wanted to see if someone can help me authenticate this Celine nano luggage in Souris color... thank you so much in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Manda_94 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found one of my dream bags for an amazing price. I have never owned a Celine so I am not sure how to spot fakes. Any help?
> 
> Item: Phantom Bag Crocodile Embossed Nubuck Medium
> Listing Number: 41830/05
> Seller: ReBag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ag-crocodile-embossed-nubuck-medium8991111501
> Comments: I just get weirded out with resell websites especially when they write in small print it may not be 100% authentic.


Authentic


----------



## Manda_94

Thank you so much. They have this one too. I just noticed that this date code says "made in Italy" are only some made there?

https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ag-crocodile-embossed-nubuck-medium8991111274 

thank you again.


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia, what do you think of this one? Is this fake?

Item: Celine Seau Sangle
Listing number: N/A
Seller: luxuryrecyclegoods
LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-sangle-bucket-228158931/?ref=searchLandingPage&ref_referrer=/q/magazines-others-458/celine-bag-sangle/&ref_reqId=Rtq9pKF06RKNmIqe5rVCNNIIGawJV9o
Additional pics from seller are also attached. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> All authentic, but please keep one listing per post.


Thank you Sophia! Unfortunately the seller doesn’t post to my country


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia, and this is nano authentic?

Item: Celine Nano
Listing number: N/A
Seller: kathyipwy
LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-228973753/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
 Thanks again!


----------



## babyskyblue

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much, Sophia!  Appreciate all your hard work on the authentication.


----------



## sofiabarbosa29

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi @Sophia, would you mind authenticating the post on page 1016 (#15228)? I think a few posts got missed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ngjn

ngjn said:


> @Sophia Hi Sophia, can I enlist your help in authenticating this? Here are photos from the seller:
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi Sophia, think my previous post was missed. Could you help to see if this is authentic?


----------



## Toffeecrisp

Hi Sophia. I am very new to this thread and wondering if you could help me authenticate this celine trapeze? Thank you so much for taking time to have a look and help out.


----------



## Sophia

Toffeecrisp said:


> Hi Sophia. I am very new to this thread and wondering if you could help me authenticate this celine trapeze? Thank you so much for taking time to have a look and help out.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia, and this is nano authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Nano
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: kathyipwy
> LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-228973753/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
> Thanks again!


Authentic, but very early edition of the Nano.


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia, what do you think of this one? Is this fake?
> 
> Item: Celine Seau Sangle
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: luxuryrecyclegoods
> LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-sangle-bucket-228158931/?ref=searchLandingPage&ref_referrer=/q/magazines-others-458/celine-bag-sangle/&ref_reqId=Rtq9pKF06RKNmIqe5rVCNNIIGawJV9o
> Additional pics from seller are also attached.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Manda_94 said:


> Thank you so much. They have this one too. I just noticed that this date code says "made in Italy" are only some made there?
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ag-crocodile-embossed-nubuck-medium8991111274
> 
> thank you again.


Authentic


----------



## sofiabarbosa29

Sophia said:


> Authentic


@Sophia  sorry to bother you again... I had an authentication site tell me it was authentic and another tell me it was not. Is it safe to say it’s  Authentic? You’re my second opinion that said it is.. thank you again!!!


----------



## Sophia

sofiabarbosa29 said:


> @Sophia  sorry to bother you again... I had an authentication site tell me it was authentic and another tell me it was not. Is it safe to say it’s  Authentic? You’re my second opinion that said it is.. thank you again!!!



Do you have the original listing for the bag?


----------



## sofiabarbosa29

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original listing for the bag?



I don’t know how to look for it... I bought it on eBay and that’s why I really wanted to make sure it was authentic or return to seller if it’s not... I have more pictures if you need them as I own this bag....


----------



## sofiabarbosa29

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original listing for the bag?



I also posted the picture of the site saying it was not authentic... Real Authentication said it was authentic, ****************** said it was not


----------



## Toffeecrisp

Sophia said:


> Authentic


 Thank you so much for the swift reply! Very much appreciated. I got worried when people say the zip markings must always be numerical. I guess this is not the case hehe


----------



## Zarahgibbs

Hello Sophia,

Can you kindly authenticate this Celine Box Medium.

Thank you in advance. 
Zarah


----------



## guesswat

thanks Sophia for your authentication!
Do you think this Caba phantom is authentic?
Item: Celine Caba phantom
Listing number: N/A
Seller: halojanjan
LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-c...20&ref_reqId=hv1gfTtZH7W1XdZPfWddoBSxYpIA2XQo
Thanks again!


----------



## guesswat

and this one too
Item: Celine Caba phantom
Listing number: N/A
Seller: flyeveryweekend
LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-c...20&ref_reqId=hv1gfTtZH7W1XdZPfWddoBSxYpIA2XQo

thank you so much!


----------



## guesswat

oops sorry to trouble you again. im eyeing on too many celine bags
Item: Celine box
Listing number: N/A
Seller: [URL='https://hk.carousell.com/chechelux_shop']chechelux_shop[/URL]
LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-b...&ref_referrer=/chechelux_shop&ref_sId=4278775

thank you soo much


----------



## guesswat

guesswat said:


> oops sorry to trouble you again. im eyeing on too many celine bags
> Item: Celine box
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: chechelux_shop
> LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-box-229544829/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/chechelux_shop&ref_sId=4278775
> 
> thank you soo much


More pics from the seller


----------



## ChloeSS

Hi Sophia, 

Please kindly check this Celine Box bag for me. Is it authentic ? Is it box calf? The grain looks a bit light overall but I still can notice it at the side panel. 

Many thanks


----------



## ChloeSS

More photo 





ChloeSS said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Please kindly check this Celine Box bag for me. Is it authentic ? Is it box calf? The grain looks a bit light overall but I still can notice it at the side panel.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia 

Can you please take a look at this bag? Thank you so much. 



uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I bought it on fashionphile and already received it.
> 
> Item: Celine classic box in Camel
> Listing number: 345401
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-345401
> Some more photos below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430091
> View attachment 4430092
> View attachment 4430093
> View attachment 4430094


----------



## HandbagSOS

Dear @Sophia 
Could you please verify if this New logo brand Celine is authentic?
Bag type: Celine Belt Micro grained leather
Link: already purchased, would like a 2nd authority’s opinion
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352649625154

Please see attached photos 

Best wishes and thank-you Sophia


----------



## Chocnotch

Hi @Sophia.  This is my 1st time on the Céline thread and buying a preloved Celine and would really like your help.

This is supposed to be a Céline Micro Luggage. The one thing that worries me is the inside of the pocket where the leather tag is in is not regular leather.

Thank you very much for you help in advance


----------



## Sophia

HandbagSOS said:


> Dear @Sophia
> Could you please verify if this New logo brand Celine is authentic?
> Bag type: Celine Belt Micro grained leather
> Link: already purchased, would like a 2nd authority’s opinion
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352649625154
> 
> Please see attached photos
> 
> Best wishes and thank-you Sophia


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Chocnotch said:


> Hi @Sophia.  This is my 1st time on the Céline thread and buying a preloved Celine and would really like your help.
> 
> This is supposed to be a Céline Micro Luggage. The one thing that worries me is the inside of the pocket where the leather tag is in is not regular leather.
> 
> Thank you very much for you help in advance


Fake


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag? Thank you so much.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ChloeSS said:


> More photo



I believe this bag to be fake


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> oops sorry to trouble you again. im eyeing on too many celine bags
> Item: Celine box
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: chechelux_shop
> LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-box-229544829/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/chechelux_shop&ref_sId=4278775
> 
> thank you soo much


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Zarahgibbs said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this Celine Box Medium.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Zarah


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> and this one too
> Item: Celine Caba phantom
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: flyeveryweekend
> LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-cabas-phantom-tote-bag-200305385/?ref=search&ref_query=Celine Cabas Phantom bag &ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=Celine%20Cabas%20Phantom%20bag%20&ref_reqId=hv1gfTtZH7W1XdZPfWddoBSxYpIA2XQo
> 
> thank you so much!


Not enough clear pictures of logo and stamp


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> thanks Sophia for your authentication!
> Do you think this Caba phantom is authentic?
> Item: Celine Caba phantom
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: halojanjan
> LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-cabas-phantom-bag-134250510/?ref=search&ref_query=Celine Cabas Phantom bag &ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=Celine%20Cabas%20Phantom%20bag%20&ref_reqId=hv1gfTtZH7W1XdZPfWddoBSxYpIA2XQo
> Thanks again!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

*PLEASE NOTE - I have decided to only authenticate Phoebe Philo era Céline moving forward. I will only respond to requests in regards to bags with the old logo. Thank you. *


----------



## HandbagSOS

Sophia said:


> Fake


Oh no ‍♀️. It’s fake! I shall take this up with ebay/PayPal. Thank you


----------



## ChloeSS

Sophia said:


> I believe this bag to be fake



Oh! Is it because of the leather ?


----------



## HandbagSOS

HandbagSOS said:


> Oh no ‍♀️. It’s fake! I shall take this up with ebay/PayPal. Thank you


 May I ask you Sophia, does this “post - phoebe era” might still be potentially authentic, or it’s definitely fake through and through? Thanks


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Sophia, I’ve just rushed to paid for the bag after your judgement


----------



## HandbagSOS

Sophia said:


> Fake


Hiya @Sophia , is it safe to say, that you are not sure of my bag being authentic because it is a post-phoebe era and it is maybe why you say it is fake? Can you recommend an online authenticator? Thanks grateful for you


----------



## mrauthor

Hi @Sophia !
Could you please help to authenticate this?
Thank you.



mrauthor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new in this forum. I come across this bag. Try to do a quick googling, and I think the type of the bag is similar to "Celine bicolor soft cabas by Phoebe Philo."
> 
> The problem is :
> 1. As far as I know, Phoebe Philo joined Celine in 2010 or so, but the serial date number inside this bag is : S-GM-1011, which means 11th week of 2001. And by the way, why is it so hard to find Celine 2001 product on google, is it considered as vintage?
> 
> 2. I can't find on google the name of the type of the bag I posted, bicolor and on top of that is the combination between canvas(?) and leather.
> 
> 3. Could you all please englighten me whether this bag is authentic or not? And if it is authentic, what's the name and the type of this bag.
> 
> 4. If you need more pictures to ensure, what picture should I ask to the seller to make sure the product is authentic, the small pouch(?), zipper of the pouch(?).
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## guesswat

I’m not going to purchase this bag but I’m just curious in knowing whether this bag is fake? Somehow it seemed fake to me but I’m surprised it was sold so quickly. What’s your opinion Sophia, is this one fake or authentic?

Item: Celine Belt bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller: venus_chanchan
LInk: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-micro-belt-bag-229515268/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
Thanks again!


----------



## angelaakylee

Hiii Sophia! Would you be able to help authenticate this belt bag please? I don’t have the listing since I currently own it already. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Chocnotch

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much! That’s what I thought


----------



## uhrudzko

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## honeypot01

Dear Sophia, 

Please help me authenticate this small Celine trio. I haven’t had much luck in the pre loved market. Still longing for my first trio 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

HandbagSOS said:


> May I ask you Sophia, does this “post - phoebe era” might still be potentially authentic, or it’s definitely fake through and through? Thanks



The bag you posted is surely fake.


----------



## Sophia

honeypot01 said:


> View attachment 4436723
> View attachment 4436724
> View attachment 4436725
> View attachment 4436726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this small Celine trio. I haven’t had much luck in the pre loved market. Still longing for my first trio
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

angelaakylee said:


> Hiii Sophia! Would you be able to help authenticate this belt bag please? I don’t have the listing since I currently own it already. Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this to be fake


----------



## ngjn

Hi Sophia, 

Could I get your opinion on this Celine Classic Box in medium? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Manda_94

Item: Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Midnight

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Medium-Embossed-Luggage-Phantom-5baba3d10cb5aa9c8290cfdd

Comments: I asked for more pictures in case these are not good enough


----------



## Sophia

ngjn said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could I get your opinion on this Celine Classic Box in medium?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Cpyypf

Dear Sophia, may I ask for your professional judgement on this box bag please? 
Item: Celine box bag exotic skin (medium size)
Listing Number: NA
Seller: private seller
Link: NA
Comments: sorry about the limited info as it is from a private seller. If you need more pics, please let me know. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

Cpyypf said:


> Dear Sophia, may I ask for your professional judgement on this box bag please?
> Item: Celine box bag exotic skin (medium size)
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: private seller
> Link: NA
> Comments: sorry about the limited info as it is from a private seller. If you need more pics, please let me know. Thank you very much!


I need a clear picture of the logo in the middle compartment of the bag.


----------



## Manda_94

Manda_94 said:


> Item: Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Midnight
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Medium-Embossed-Luggage-Phantom-5baba3d10cb5aa9c8290cfdd
> 
> Comments: I asked attached pictures she emailed me as well.


----------



## Sophia

I have already authenticated this bag as authentic


----------



## mrauthor

mrauthor said:


> Hi @Sophia !
> Could you please help to authenticate this?
> Thank you.



Hi @Sophia !
I'm just curious, is there any specific reason you did not reply my question?
I know this is not your duty, but is there any mistake from my side (not giving many pictures, link, etc) so you won't reply?

Is there any way so you can reply my question? Since I really need your expertise and advice.

Thank you, madam!


----------



## 604girl

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A

Thank you in advance for your help! I hope this is authentic


----------



## 604girl

More photos of bag above. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

604girl said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help! I hope this is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438014
> View attachment 4438004
> View attachment 4438005
> View attachment 4438007
> View attachment 4438008
> View attachment 4438009
> View attachment 4438010
> View attachment 4438011
> View attachment 4438013
> View attachment 4438014


Authentic


----------



## vishna_old

Please authenticate this box:

Item:  Authentic Celine Medium Classic Bag in Box Calfskin Burgundy 
Listing Number:
Seller: jdx11
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentic-C...rentrq:d9ebb0f316a0ab13271bb7d7fff94893|iid:1
Comment: I received additional pictures from the seller in PM


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can you kindly help me authenticate this Celine Phantom bag please? Thank you! 
Item: Celine Suede Bag Phantom
Link: n/a
Seller: n/a


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can you kindly help me authenticate this Celine Phantom bag please? Thank you! 
Item: Celine Suede Bag Phantom
Link: n/a
Seller: n/a


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @Sophia, Can you please authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage in Dune? 
Name: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag in Dune Baby Drummed Calfskin Leather
Seller: foxyluxury
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...ne-Baby-Drummed-Calfskin-Leather/113692379800


----------



## Sophia

mrauthor said:


> Hi @Sophia !
> Could you please help to authenticate this?
> Thank you.


This bag is authentic


----------



## Sophia

vishna_old said:


> Please authenticate this box:
> 
> Item:  Authentic Celine Medium Classic Bag in Box Calfskin Burgundy
> Listing Number:
> Seller: jdx11
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Classic-Bag-in-Box-Calfskin-Burgundy/133056405197?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170511121231&meid=afde5349164347a191fc9f436425aa16&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=133056405197&itm=133056405197&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9a3c0354-7bb2-11e9-abad-74dbd1800cde|parentrq:d9ebb0f316a0ab13271bb7d7fff94893|iid:1
> Comment: I received additional pictures from the seller in PM



Can you write me the serial number


----------



## Sophia

uhrudzko said:


> Dear @Sophia, Can you please authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage in Dune?
> Name: Celine Micro Luggage Tote Bag in Dune Baby Drummed Calfskin Leather
> Seller: foxyluxury
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...ne-Baby-Drummed-Calfskin-Leather/113692379800


Need serial number


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello! Can you kindly help me authenticate this Celine Phantom bag please? Thank you!
> Item: Celine Suede Bag Phantom
> Link: n/a
> Seller: n/a


These pictures are no clear enough for me to authenticate


----------



## Jakikay

Sophia said:


> These pictures are no clear enough for me to authenticate


 How about these pictures? Appreciate your very kind response


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi Sophia, I tried to get this authenticated before but got missed. You asked for clearer photos. Hopefully this is enough for you. While everything checks out (and the bag was supposedly purchased from Nordstrom), I just wanted to get this checked since the “Made in Italy” is quite faint. Thank you in advanced for your help!


----------



## syr_chanel

Would you be able to authenticate this?
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-bag-...rentrq:ddb7859816a0a86c1afecfd0ffe1dbdc|iid:1

Thank you!


----------



## mrauthor

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic


Thank you very much for your reply, Sophia.


----------



## Sophia

syr_chanel said:


> Would you be able to authenticate this?
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-bag-classic-box-medium-size-in-black-calfskin/254210970794?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=5700cd0060fc4fa08fc2a3b18ad3fcf8&pid=100678&rk=3&rkt=3&sd=133056405197&itm=254210970794&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:e45a2a97-7c46-11e9-8e19-74dbd180151a|parentrq:ddb7859816a0a86c1afecfd0ffe1dbdc|iid:1
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

itssofluffee said:


> Hi Sophia, I tried to get this authenticated before but got missed. You asked for clearer photos. Hopefully this is enough for you. While everything checks out (and the bag was supposedly purchased from Nordstrom), I just wanted to get this checked since the “Made in Italy” is quite faint. Thank you in advanced for your help!


Authentic.


----------



## itssofluffee

Sophia said:


> Authentic.


Thank you Sophia!


----------



## Lilychinny

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this Micro Belt Bag:
Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Micro Belt Bag Grey
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-grey-343283

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Lilychinny said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Micro Belt Bag:
> Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Micro Belt Bag Grey
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-grey-343283
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## kimberlyou

Hi, may someone please help me authenticate this Celine box I just purchased? Thank you!!

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag in Brown
Listing Number: #372674259320
Seller: luck9091 (ebay)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-CELINE-Box-Bag-Medium-Calfskin-Classic-Flap-Bag-Brown-/372674259320?item=372674259320&ViewItem=&nma=true&si=g%2BLhunM7jIjDKk8VIgddIj%2BJlbc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I included a link as well as a photo of the receipt.


----------



## mooche425

Hi sophia can you please authenticate this celine trio bag for me
my issue is the bolts on the strap have lines through them compared to other trios and the leather on the zips open up with two flaps whereas others have been glued together
thank you


----------



## PurseRookie0

Hello! I need help authenticating this bag that I'm planning to buy for myself as a graduation gift. Thank you so much!
Item: Celine Belt Bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Klaudine Yapyuco
Link: 
Comments: Pre-Loved but only used once.


----------



## lhkuv

Can you please say Your Opinion about this?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254241358238


----------



## Sophia

kimberlyou said:


> Hi, may someone please help me authenticate this Celine box I just purchased? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag in Brown
> Listing Number: #372674259320
> Seller: luck9091 (ebay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-CELINE-Box-Bag-Medium-Calfskin-Classic-Flap-Bag-Brown-/372674259320?item=372674259320&ViewItem=&nma=true&si=g%2BLhunM7jIjDKk8VIgddIj%2BJlbc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I included a link as well as a photo of the receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4441965


Bag is fake


----------



## Sophia

PurseRookie0 said:


> Hello! I need help authenticating this bag that I'm planning to buy for myself as a graduation gift. Thank you so much!
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Klaudine Yapyuco
> Link:
> Comments: Pre-Loved but only used once.



Fake


----------



## Sophia

lhkuv said:


> Can you please say Your Opinion about this?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254241358238



Need a picture of the date code


----------



## Sophia

mooche425 said:


> Hi sophia can you please authenticate this celine trio bag for me
> my issue is the bolts on the strap have lines through them compared to other trios and the leather on the zips open up with two flaps whereas others have been glued together
> thank you


Can you provide more pictures of the bag. Including the logo and other compartments


----------



## kimberlyou

Sophia said:


> Bag is fake


Hi Sophia, thank you for responding so promptly. May you please let me know what it was that helped you come to your conclusion to help my dispute/claim for refund? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

kimberlyou said:


> Hi Sophia, thank you for responding so promptly. May you please let me know what it was that helped you come to your conclusion to help my dispute/claim for refund? Thank you!


The Made in Italy stamp is wrongly embossed. There should never be any streaking in the leather. The receipt also does not correlate to the bag.


----------



## kimberlyou

Sophia said:


> The Made in Italy stamp is wrongly embossed. There should never be any streaking in the leather. The receipt also does not correlate to the bag.


Thank you so much, Sophia!!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia! I bit the bullet and bought a box off Reebonz Australia site.
Could you have a look to give me assurance it’s authenticity? You did mention to me earlier that Reebonz is relatively trustworthy but I just want to get your  expert opinion ◡̈

Here are some pics  I hope they suffice. The Celine gold word is a little bit coming off in the middle of the letters if that make sense. 
Thanks in advance again !


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Dear Sophia, 
Have you ever seen these card of authenticity for Céline Nano Luggage ? I have never seen these card before...


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia! I bit the bullet and bought a box off Reebonz Australia site.
> Could you have a look to give me assurance it’s authenticity? You did mention to me earlier that Reebonz is relatively trustworthy but I just want to get your  expert opinion ◡̈
> 
> Here are some pics  I hope they suffice. The Celine gold word is a little bit coming off in the middle of the letters if that make sense.
> Thanks in advance again !



Authentic. Reebonz is pretty reputable. This bag is authentic.


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello guys! I've recently found a Celine box I really wanted to buy; seller lives in Australia and says she bought it from Paris. Because of import fees and all the hassle, I want to make sure that this is authentic before I bite the bullet  Many thanks to ya'll!


----------



## BagLover2334

BagLover2334 said:


> Hello guys! I've recently found a Celine box I really wanted to buy; seller lives in Australia and says she bought it from Paris. Because of import fees and all the hassle, I want to make sure that this is authentic before I bite the bullet  Many thanks to ya'll!


Also, the link to this bag is https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Cla...rksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&autorefresh=true
Appreciate the help!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Sophia, resending clearer pictures of this bag..kindly let me know if the bag is authentic or not..thank you!


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Also, the link to this bag is https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-Medium-Size-Calfskin-Old-Logo/273857818974?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=6b5ef9d062de4d81af3c9c60f95c20f9&pid=100010&rk=10&rkt=12&sd=303166979106&itm=273857818974&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&autorefresh=true
> Appreciate the help!



I have a strong feeling that this bag is a super fake


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello Sophia, resending clearer pictures of this bag..kindly let me know if the bag is authentic or not..thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

4Cranberry4 said:


> View attachment 4443338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sophia,
> Have you ever seen these card of authenticity for Céline Nano Luggage ? I have never seen these card before...


Fake cards


----------



## Jakikay

Thanks Sophia ❤️


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Sophia, can you kindly let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you!

Celine Nano Tri Color Suede 
Seller: N/A
Site: N/A


----------



## Chansey4

Hi Sophia, 

Can you please kindly help authenticate this box bag please? Thank you!

Name : Celine Classic Bag in Natural Calfskin
Link : https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m35505612981/?iv_code=NQGHKF&object_id=m35505612981&object_type=item


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello Sophia, can you kindly let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Celine Nano Tri Color Suede
> Seller: N/A
> Site: N/A


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Chansey4 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please kindly help authenticate this box bag please? Thank you!
> 
> Name : Celine Classic Bag in Natural Calfskin
> Link : https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m35505612981/?iv_code=NQGHKF&object_id=m35505612981&object_type=item


A terrible fake


----------



## Chansey4

omg thank you Sophia!!


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Hello guys! I've recently found a Celine box I really wanted to buy; seller lives in Australia and says she bought it from Paris. Because of import fees and all the hassle, I want to make sure that this is authentic before I bite the bullet  Many thanks to ya'll!


Did more research and this bag is definitely fake. Stay away!


----------



## jinteresting1

Hi! Does this Case Flap look authentic?

Item: Celine Bicolor Calfskin Leather Medium Case
Listing Number: TT3054
Seller: Dallas Designer Handbags
Link: https://www.dallasdesignerhandbags....fskin-leather-medium-case-shoulder-bag-tt3054
Comments: The website is now working on desktop again, but yesterday the photos only came up on the mobile site. I can ask for clearer photos if needed! Thanks.


----------



## BagLover2334

Sophia said:


> Did more research and this bag is definitely fake. Stay away!


OMG Thanks so much! How did you find out it was fake? The seller kept on insisting that she bought it from Paris...


----------



## Sophia

jinteresting1 said:


> Hi! Does this Case Flap look authentic?
> 
> Item: Celine Bicolor Calfskin Leather Medium Case
> Listing Number: TT3054
> Seller: Dallas Designer Handbags
> Link: https://www.dallasdesignerhandbags....fskin-leather-medium-case-shoulder-bag-tt3054
> Comments: The website is now working on desktop again, but yesterday the photos only came up on the mobile site. I can ask for clearer photos if needed! Thanks.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> OMG Thanks so much! How did you find out it was fake? The seller kept on insisting that she bought it from Paris...



The tags are clearly fake, the font on the Made in Italy stamp, and the texture of the Box Calf


----------



## BagLover2334

BagLover2334 said:


> OMG Thanks so much! How did you find out it was fake? The seller kept on insisting that she bought it from Paris...


I'm so sick of seeing so many ingenuine sellers ((. Especially when . can't afford all this hassle


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> I'm so sick of seeing so many ingenuine sellers ((. Especially when . can't afford all this hassle


I'm sorry! There are a ton of fake Classic Box bags out there!


----------



## BagLover2334

BagLover2334 said:


> I'm so sick of seeing so many ingenuine sellers ((. Especially when . can't afford all this hassle


Would something like this be genuine?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MED...rentrq:fb2eaf9116a0ac3df2c45498ffce41c0|iid:1
I found a similar one; would this also be fake? ...


----------



## BagLover2334

Sophia said:


> I'm sorry! There are a ton of fake Classic Box bags out there!


I appreciate your insights very much


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Would something like this be genuine?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BOX-BAG-BY-PHOEBE-PHILO-IN-CALFSKIN-RRP-2-850-GBP/123778459173?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=6e0552d4ff3e40a89cab5946ffa76cb3&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=123778459173&itm=123778459173&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:e336c20a-80c5-11e9-a426-74dbd1803bd3|parentrq:fb2eaf9116a0ac3df2c45498ffce41c0|iid:1
> I found a similar one; would this also be fake? ...


I believe this bag to also be fake.


----------



## jinteresting1

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks as always!


----------



## Zazu

Hi! I recently bought a celine hobo from VC . Since I've read some horror stories about vestiaire, I would like a second opinion. I did some research and it looks authentic to me, but I would like an opinion from an expert. It looks like a model from SS 2015. Thanks!


----------



## Cherie01

Hi,

Please could you let me know if these are real or fake please?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192910056584


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113760296019


----------



## Sophia

Cherie01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you let me know if these are real or fake please?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192910056584
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113760296019


Both are fake


----------



## Sophia

Zazu said:


> Hi! I recently bought a celine hobo from VC . Since I've read some horror stories about vestiaire, I would like a second opinion. I did some research and it looks authentic to me, but I would like an opinion from an expert. It looks like a model from SS 2015. Thanks!
> View attachment 4445906
> View attachment 4445913
> View attachment 4445915
> View attachment 4445916
> View attachment 4445917
> View attachment 4445918
> View attachment 4445919


Authentic


----------



## Zazu

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Ding89

Hello!

Would like to check if this is authentic?  Thank you so much for the help.

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Coquelicot
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Bought this off a friend who got it from London years and years ago. An older micro model. She lives there at that time.


----------



## Cherie01

Sophia said:


> Both are fake



Thank you Sophia!


----------



## princessayu214

Hi sophia. Please tell me whether this is fake or authentic..
Item: celine nano belt bag


----------



## Sophia

princessayu214 said:


> View attachment 4447259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sophia. Please tell me whether this is fake or authentic..
> Item: celine nano belt bag
> View attachment 4447247


Fake


----------



## panyagirl

Hi Sophia, 

Can you please authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage for me?

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-7351078.shtml


----------



## LKCB

Can someone please authenticate this Céline phantom in croc Nubuck? It’s from a private seller so there’s no link. If you need additional pictures please let me know


----------



## Sophia

Ding89 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would like to check if this is authentic?  Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Coquelicot
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Bought this off a friend who got it from London years and years ago. An older micro model. She lives there at that time.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

LKCB said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Céline phantom in croc Nubuck? It’s from a private seller so there’s no link. If you need additional pictures please let me know
> View attachment 4447541
> View attachment 4447542
> View attachment 4447543
> View attachment 4447544
> View attachment 4447545
> View attachment 4447546


Authentic


----------



## JP 327

I'm not sure if this is the right format to post but I need help determining of this item is authentic. Please help!

Item: Celine classic box bag cross body burgundy
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192931979529





Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Sophia

JP 327 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right format to post but I need help determining of this item is authentic. Please help!
> 
> Item: Celine classic box bag cross body burgundy
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192931979529


An obvious fake


----------



## JP 327

Sophia said:


> An obvious fake


Thank you Sophia!


----------



## panyagirl

Realised the previous link may not be working! 
Can you please authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage in Black? It''s from Vestiaire Collective. Thanks so much!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-7351078.shtml


----------



## Sophia

panyagirl said:


> Realised the previous link may not be working!
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage in Black? It''s from Vestiaire Collective. Thanks so much!
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-7351078.shtml


Pictures are not clear enough to authenticate


----------



## momofbudnchum

Could you please offer your opinions on this one?  Thanks you so much in advance for your help! ❤️

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in white
Listing Number: Ebay 183827997108
Seller: thrifted101
Link: 100% Authentic CELINE Micro Luggage Handbag in White Calfskin
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

momofbudnchum said:


> Could you please offer your opinions on this one?  Thanks you so much in advance for your help! ❤️
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in white
> Listing Number: Ebay 183827997108
> Seller: thrifted101
> Link: 100% Authentic CELINE Micro Luggage Handbag in White Calfskin
> Comments:


Fake


----------



## princessayu214

Celine luggage
Hi sophia,can u help me authenticate this celine? Thank you


----------



## JP 327

Could you please help me figure out if this is authentic or not? Thanks in advance!

Item:  Classic Celine Medium box bag in Red
Listing:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-Pre-owned/362666297044


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Hi I bought this off Vestiaire and for some reason I feel like it’s lighter than my other micro but that is old Celine and this is new Celine so I just want to double check? Thanks you so much for your help!!

Item: Celine Micro belt  
Listing Number: 7337732
Seller: Carol
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-belt-celine-handbag-7337732.shtml

Extra photos


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Hi I bought this off Vestiaire and for some reason I feel like it’s lighter than my other micro but that is old Celine and this is new Celine so I just want to double check? Thanks you so much for your help!!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro belt
> Listing Number: 7337732
> Seller: Carol
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-belt-celine-handbag-7337732.shtml
> 
> More photos


----------



## ruoruo_1014

Could you please offer your opinions on this one? Thank you so much in advance for your help! ❤️

Item: Auth CELINE Sangle Bucket Shoulder Bag Red Leather
Listing Number: Ebay 113757509098
Seller: astion-brandvalue01
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE-Sangle-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Red-Leather-MINT-96365/113757509098
Comments:


----------



## Lilychinny

Hi! So I impulse bought a Celine Micro Belt Bag off ebay one night due to high seller rating and low price - HUGE rookie mistake, I know. I got it and am pretty sure it's a fake. Just wanted your educated thoughts for the ebay dispute. Thank you!!!

Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag in Grained Calfskin (Never Used) RRP£1460
Listing Number: Ebay 192906929206
Seller: jc9798
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192906929206
Comments: See attached photos


----------



## momofbudnchum

Thank you sooo much!  ❤️


----------



## ryanne25

Hi Sophia, 
Could you please help me in authenticating this céline nano luggage? I asked the seller for additional photos. Still waiting to hear from her. Thank you 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Handbag/183815059597


----------



## LindaaSwe

Hi fellow Celine lovers, 

Can I kindly ask for some help with this Made In Tote, I have asked the seller to keep it for me for 2 days until I get money. But it’s on another site not eBay but she (seller) is also selling it through her partner on eBay. 

Item: Celine Made In tote in leather medium 
Seller: ralphgibbs14
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123787567785 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LindaaSwe

I know you can’t see the auth-code numbers too well sorry for that! I’ve asked the seller for these.


----------



## LindaaSwe

Auth code: F-SL-1188


----------



## ruoruo_1014

ruoruo_1014 said:


> Could you please offer your opinions on this one? Thank you so much in advance for your help! ❤️
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Sangle Bucket Shoulder Bag Red Leather
> Listing Number: Ebay 113757509098
> Seller: astion-brandvalue01
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE-Sangle-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Red-Leather-MINT-96365/113757509098
> Comments:



The code is not clear enough in the pics. The code should be "F-SL-1137". I'm questioning about the "A" in "PARIS".  Thanks.


----------



## skim333

Hi,
Please authenticate this Celine box bag. I won the auction, but wanted to make sure it is authentic before paying...I really appreciate your expertise! Thank you!

Item: Celine MEDIUM CLASSIC BAG IN BOX CALFSKIN Green
Listing Number: 143272764858
Seller: noewhit-8 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/143272764858?ul_noapp=true
Comments: the seller doesn't have much feedback which makes me a little concerned...


Thank you again so much!


----------



## guesswat

Dear Sophie, just wonder if you could help to authenticate this celine WOC?

Item: Celine large flap WOC (purple)
Listing Number: 293110885850
Seller: white_lily2006 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Wal...885850?hash=item443ec52dda:g:w2YAAOSwFfJcq7n~

Thanks Sophie!


----------



## guesswat

Dear Sophie, just wonder if you could help to authenticate this celine WOC as well?

Item: Celine large flap WOC (green)
Listing Number: 323820059090
Seller: brandearauction 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...059090?hash=item4b652df9d2:g:qjIAAOSw06pc7hP3

Thanks Sophie!


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Dear Sophie, just wonder if you could help to authenticate this celine WOC as well?
> 
> Item: Celine large flap WOC (green)
> Listing Number: 323820059090
> Seller: brandearauction
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...059090?hash=item4b652df9d2:g:qjIAAOSw06pc7hP3
> 
> Thanks Sophie!


 Authentic


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Dear Sophie, just wonder if you could help to authenticate this celine WOC?
> 
> Item: Celine large flap WOC (purple)
> Listing Number: 293110885850
> Seller: white_lily2006
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Wal...885850?hash=item443ec52dda:g:w2YAAOSwFfJcq7n~
> 
> Thanks Sophie!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

skim333 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this Celine box bag. I won the auction, but wanted to make sure it is authentic before paying...I really appreciate your expertise! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine MEDIUM CLASSIC BAG IN BOX CALFSKIN Green
> Listing Number: 143272764858
> Seller: noewhit-8
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/143272764858?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: the seller doesn't have much feedback which makes me a little concerned...
> 
> 
> Thank you again so much!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

LindaaSwe said:


> Hi fellow Celine lovers,
> 
> Can I kindly ask for some help with this Made In Tote, I have asked the seller to keep it for me for 2 days until I get money. But it’s on another site not eBay but she (seller) is also selling it through her partner on eBay.
> 
> Item: Celine Made In tote in leather medium
> Seller: ralphgibbs14
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123787567785
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

ryanne25 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please help me in authenticating this céline nano luggage? I asked the seller for additional photos. Still waiting to hear from her. Thank you
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Handbag/183815059597


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Lilychinny said:


> Hi! So I impulse bought a Celine Micro Belt Bag off ebay one night due to high seller rating and low price - HUGE rookie mistake, I know. I got it and am pretty sure it's a fake. Just wanted your educated thoughts for the ebay dispute. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag in Grained Calfskin (Never Used) RRP£1460
> Listing Number: Ebay 192906929206
> Seller: jc9798
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192906929206
> Comments: See attached photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449779
> View attachment 4449779
> View attachment 4449780
> View attachment 4449781
> View attachment 4449782
> View attachment 4449783
> View attachment 4449784
> View attachment 4449785


Fake


----------



## Sophia

ruoruo_1014 said:


> Could you please offer your opinions on this one? Thank you so much in advance for your help! ❤️
> 
> Item: Auth CELINE Sangle Bucket Shoulder Bag Red Leather
> Listing Number: Ebay 113757509098
> Seller: astion-brandvalue01
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE-Sangle-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Red-Leather-MINT-96365/113757509098
> Comments:


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

JP 327 said:


> Could you please help me figure out if this is authentic or not? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  Classic Celine Medium box bag in Red
> Listing:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-Pre-owned/362666297044


Need a picture of the date code


----------



## Sophia

princessayu214 said:


> Celine luggage
> Hi sophia,can u help me authenticate this celine? Thank you


Do you have the original listing?


----------



## ryanne25

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Sophia!!


----------



## HandbagSOS

Hi @Sophia, I hope you are well!

Could you please advise on this Celine Hobo?

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401772476058

Thank-you in advance and best wishes
Kimberley


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> Authentic


thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## ryanne25

Hi Sophia,

Could you maybe take a look at this Céline Nano Luggage for me please? The seller from the previous one I asked doesn’t look like she ships to where I live. So I’m on the hunt for another one. Thank you

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Leather-Bag-in-Indigo-Blue/223521181574


----------



## Sophia

HandbagSOS said:


> Hi @Sophia, I hope you are well!
> 
> Could you please advise on this Celine Hobo?
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401772476058
> 
> Thank-you in advance and best wishes
> Kimberley


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ryanne25 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you maybe take a look at this Céline Nano Luggage for me please? The seller from the previous one I asked doesn’t look like she ships to where I live. So I’m on the hunt for another one. Thank you
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Leather-Bag-in-Indigo-Blue/223521181574



Need a picture of the date code


----------



## Jeanlindsay27

Hi sophia
I need your help to authenticate this red nano celine belt that i bought using multibrand receipt. The seller said this bag is brand new 2019 new version after heidi in charge so the dustbag also in black not white. The pictures are attached. Many thanks sophia


----------



## Lilychinny

Hi Sophia! Thank you for telling me that last bag I bought was fake. Hopefully eBay will sort this out. Still searching for the perfect Belt bag in the meantime. Can you please also tell me if this is fake or authentic? Thanks!

Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Back
Listing Number: 113771257894
Seller: plusbbminusbb
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113771257894
Comments: The seller sent more photos below:


----------



## Sophia

Lilychinny said:


> Hi Sophia! Thank you for telling me that last bag I bought was fake. Hopefully eBay will sort this out. Still searching for the perfect Belt bag in the meantime. Can you please also tell me if this is fake or authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Back
> Listing Number: 113771257894
> Seller: plusbbminusbb
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113771257894
> Comments: The seller sent more photos below:
> 
> View attachment 4453340
> View attachment 4453341
> View attachment 4453342
> View attachment 4453343


I believe this bag to be fake


----------



## Sophia

Jeanlindsay27 said:


> Hi sophia
> I need your help to authenticate this red nano celine belt that i bought using multibrand receipt. The seller said this bag is brand new 2019 new version after heidi in charge so the dustbag also in black not white. The pictures are attached. Many thanks sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453231
> View attachment 4453246
> View attachment 4453247
> View attachment 4453248
> View attachment 4453249
> View attachment 4453250
> View attachment 4453251
> View attachment 4453254
> View attachment 4453255


Sorry I will only be authenticating Phoebe Philo era Céline from here on out.


----------



## wcheang

Hi Sophia, please check out this bag I got from Vestiaire Collective. It is on its way but the more I looked at the font of Celine (the white tag, the box, the imprints on the bag, especially the ‘E’), it doesn’t look very right and doesn’t seem uniform.  

Item: Celine Box Bag, small in black leather 
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7567652.shtml


----------



## Lilychinny

I really hope this is finally the one. Thanks in advance!

Item: CELINE Grey Grained Leather Micro Belt Bag
Listing Number: 264292179151
Seller: travelingaroundtheworld
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Gre...Bag-100-Authentic-Mint-condition/264292179151


----------



## Sophia

wcheang said:


> Hi Sophia, please check out this bag I got from Vestiaire Collective. It is on its way but the more I looked at the font of Celine (the white tag, the box, the imprints on the bag, especially the ‘E’), it doesn’t look very right and doesn’t seem uniform.
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag, small in black leather
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7567652.shtml


Not enough pictures to authenticate


----------



## Sophia

Lilychinny said:


> I really hope this is finally the one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE Grey Grained Leather Micro Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 264292179151
> Seller: travelingaroundtheworld
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Gre...Bag-100-Authentic-Mint-condition/264292179151


Not enough pictures to authenticate


----------



## huske

Dear Sophia, 
Could you please authenticate this Celine long flap wallet for me? Thank you!


----------



## shogomomo

Hi Sophia,
I know you specialize in Phoebe-era Celine, but I recently purchased a Macadam crossbody which I am struggling to determine the authenticity of. However, I can not seem to find ANY information ANYWHERE about Celine Macadam bags (searching Google, the Celine forum, browsing the Celine vintage reference library, etc). Do you know of any resources you could point me towards or have an authentication service you would recommend?
Thank you very much, and I apologize if this is the incorrect place to ask.


----------



## ryanne25

Hi Sophia,
Hoping this is the one, if you can help me authenticate it. Please. Thank you very much!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2700-Excellent-Condition-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Burgundy-Bag/323732484322


----------



## Lilychinny

Sophia said:


> Not enough pictures to authenticate


Oh shoot. What a rookie mistake. Here are more photos:

Item: CELINE Grey Grained Leather Micro Belt Bag
Listing Number: 264292179151
Seller: travelingaroundtheworld
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Grey-Grained-Leather-Micro-Belt-Bag-100-Authentic-Mint-condition/264292179151


----------



## Sophia

Lilychinny said:


> Oh shoot. What a rookie mistake. Here are more photos:
> 
> Item: CELINE Grey Grained Leather Micro Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 264292179151
> Seller: travelingaroundtheworld
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Grey-Grained-Leather-Micro-Belt-Bag-100-Authentic-Mint-condition/264292179151
> View attachment 4454673
> View attachment 4454674
> View attachment 4454675
> View attachment 4454676


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

ryanne25 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Hoping this is the one, if you can help me authenticate it. Please. Thank you very much!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2700-Excellent-Condition-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Burgundy-Bag/323732484322


Authentic, but a very old edition of the Nano. I would find a newer one.


----------



## ryanne25

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but a very old edition of the Nano. I would find a newer one.


Oh really? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## guesswat

Dear Sophia, I’m hoping you could help to authenticate this Celine sangle  bucket

Item: Celine sangle bucket
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: cclhole
Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/celi...可小議-232300020/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
Thanks Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Dear Sophia, I’m hoping you could help to authenticate this Celine sangle  bucket
> 
> Item: Celine sangle bucket
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: cclhole
> Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/celine-sangle-small-size-水桶包-可小議-232300020/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
> Thanks Sophia!



Can you post the images separately from the link? Thanks.


----------



## Thukreebun

Dear All

I would be very grateful if someone would kindly authenticate this Celine Cabas

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Tote
Listing number: 273878633667
Seller: sydnelewi22 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-C...m3fc4704cc3:g:w0gAAOSw4QRc1Gdd&frcectupt=true
Comments: The same seller also appears to have listed the item on Depop 

Many thanks!


----------



## Lilychinny

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


THANK YOU SO MUCH! Sorry all caps but I just bought her!!!


----------



## Sophia

Thukreebun said:


> Dear All
> 
> I would be very grateful if someone would kindly authenticate this Celine Cabas
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Tote
> Listing number: 273878633667
> Seller: sydnelewi22
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-C...m3fc4704cc3:g:w0gAAOSw4QRc1Gdd&frcectupt=true
> Comments: The same seller also appears to have listed the item on Depop
> 
> Many thanks!


Authentic


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> Can you post the images separately from the link? Thanks.


here you go Sophia! hope they are clear enough!


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> here you go Sophia! hope they are clear enough!


I believe this is fake


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> I believe this is fake


Phew! Thanks for letting me know Sophia!


----------



## skim333

Hi Sophie,

The low bids are making me skeptical...but wanted your opinion...
Item: Authentic Celine MEDIUM CLASSIC BAG IN BOX CALFSKIN Black
Listing Number: 173920942661
Seller: lilboo201 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:34b0f08d16b0a86015c0b549fff43b56|iid:1


Thank you so much Sophie!


----------



## Porschenality

Hi ladies. Can you check this one out for me pretty please. Thanks a million


----------



## Sophia

skim333 said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> The low bids are making me skeptical...but wanted your opinion...
> Item: Authentic Celine MEDIUM CLASSIC BAG IN BOX CALFSKIN Black
> Listing Number: 173920942661
> Seller: lilboo201
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BAG-IN-BOX-CALFSKIN-Black/173920942661?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f5f4a5aebf05426ba0987676a0abc5f8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173920942661&itm=173920942661&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:533e9e49-898c-11e9-9aec-74dbd180cf30|parentrq:34b0f08d16b0a86015c0b549fff43b56|iid:1
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Sophie!



Fake. This has already been posted.


----------



## Sophia

Porschenality said:


> Hi ladies. Can you check this one out for me pretty please. Thanks a million



Can you post clearer pictures of the logo and the Made in Italy stamp?


----------



## abcgirl1

Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Black Smooth Leather with gold hardware
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Not posted. Purchased this from a consignment shop in NYC


----------



## skim333

Sophia said:


> Fake. This has already been posted.


sorry about that! Thank you so much!


----------



## huske

huske said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Could you please authenticate this Celine long flap wallet for me? Thank you!
> View attachment 4454164
> View attachment 4454165
> View attachment 4454166
> View attachment 4454167
> View attachment 4454168
> View attachment 4454169
> View attachment 4454170
> View attachment 4454171
> View attachment 4454172
> View attachment 4454173


hi Sophia,
This is a secondhand item from an individual local seller. Shall I ask for more pictures to authenticate? 
Thanks a tons.


----------



## Sophia

abcgirl1 said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage in Black Smooth Leather with gold hardware
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Not posted. Purchased this from a consignment shop in NYC


Fake


----------



## Sophia

huske said:


> hi Sophia,
> This is a secondhand item from an individual local seller. Shall I ask for more pictures to authenticate?
> Thanks a tons.



I just need a clear picture of the frontal logo on the wallet.


----------



## huske

Sophia said:


> I just need a clear picture of the frontal logo on the wallet.



Hope this photo is good enough


----------



## Dalmatian

Hello Sophia,

Could you please help to authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you!

Item: Celine Nano luggage
Listing Number: NA
Seller: niuniucatty
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-luggage-笑脸包-233004356/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/niuniucatty/&ref_sId=16200898

The serial code is F-CU-1195, no identification tag, wear and tear of the stitching on one side of shoulder strap. Please let me know if more pictures needed, thanks in advance!


----------



## wcheang

Sophia said:


> Not enough pictures to authenticate


Hi Sophia, I’ve received the bag today and have taken some more photos


----------



## katandkay

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: ebay
Seller: sheuk32
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...c20-4170-8183-eab7b6b38a60#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: please authenticate.


----------



## Sophia

wcheang said:


> Hi Sophia, I’ve received the bag today and have taken some more photos


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

katandkay said:


> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: ebay
> Seller: sheuk32
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...c20-4170-8183-eab7b6b38a60#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: please authenticate.


I need a clear picture of the frontal logo and the stamp inside


----------



## katandkay

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the frontal logo and the stamp inside


Sophia,  

Thanks for the response. 
Here is the date code, I've asked for a clearer photo of the logo


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Thanks sophia! Sorry I never did thank you earlier as I thought I did. The reply never sent thru


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi Sophia!

I found a Celine mini belt bag that the seller claims to be from Europe and unused. 
Not sure if the pics in her post suffices but would appreciate your view. Thanks in advance !
https://bnc.lt/jfEk/U0paWujcnX


----------



## skinnyepicurean

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> I found a Celine mini belt bag that the seller claims to be from Europe and unused.
> Not sure if the pics in her post suffices but would appreciate your view. Thanks in advance !
> https://bnc.lt/jfEk/U0paWujcnX



I got some more pix from
Seller.


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> I found a Celine mini belt bag that the seller claims to be from Europe and unused.
> Not sure if the pics in her post suffices but would appreciate your view. Thanks in advance !
> https://bnc.lt/jfEk/U0paWujcnX


The link does not work for me!


----------



## huske

Sophia said:


> I just need a clear picture of the frontal logo on the wallet.



Hi Sophia, please see if these pics are ok for the wallet. Thank you


----------



## Thukreebun

Thank you Sophia, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sophia

huske said:


> Hi Sophia, please see if these pics are ok for the wallet. Thank you
> View attachment 4457133
> View attachment 4457134



I believe this to be fake


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Sophia said:


> The link does not work for me!


I’ll upload all the photos anyway here for you. It’s from Reebonz Closets which is more for private to private deals.   Thanks!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

skinnyepicurean said:


> I’ll upload all the photos anyway here for you. It’s from Reebonz Closets which is more for private to private deals.   Thanks!


Hope these pics help. Thanks Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

skinnyepicurean said:


> I’ll upload all the photos anyway here for you. It’s from Reebonz Closets which is more for private to private deals.   Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## Fun123

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone could have a look at this Nano for me.

*Item:* Celine Nano Luggage Handbag
*Listing Number: *192936741578*
Seller: *saks101*
Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-N...741578?hash=item2cebed0aca:g:w7QAAOSwkRdc88ev*
Comments: *Let me know if I should ask for more pictures.


----------



## Zazu

Hi! Can you please authenticate this seau sangle? I recently purchased it from Vestiaire, but I don't trust them completely and would appreciate
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 your opinion. This is the original link:
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-7557292.shtml
Below are the pictures. The date stamp is F-GM-1198.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## huske

Sophia said:


> I believe this to be fake


Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

Fun123 said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping someone could have a look at this Nano for me.
> 
> *Item:* Celine Nano Luggage Handbag
> *Listing Number: *192936741578
> *Seller: *saks101
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-N...741578?hash=item2cebed0aca:g:w7QAAOSwkRdc88ev
> *Comments: *Let me know if I should ask for more pictures.


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Zazu said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this seau sangle? I recently purchased it from Vestiaire, but I don't trust them completely and would appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion. This is the original link:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-7557292.shtml
> Below are the pictures. The date stamp is F-GM-1198.
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4457917
> View attachment 4457918
> View attachment 4457919
> View attachment 4457920
> View attachment 4457921
> View attachment 4457922


authentic


----------



## Zazu

Sophia said:


> authentic


Thank you Sophia, you are the best!!


----------



## 84288116may

Hi Sophia, Can you pls help with this one? Thank you!
Item: Céline Medium Phantom Luggage Tote 
Listing Number: 123797850195
Seller: houseofsoon
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-...rentrq:4533b8ec16b0aa67f7efdd0afff00ada|iid:1
Comments: Let me know if more photos are needed. Thanks!


----------



## 84288116may




----------



## skinnyepicurean

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thanks dear!!!


----------



## Divealicious

Item: Céline Nano Luggage in mimosa
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: yoox.com
Link: n/a
Comments: I just received this nano that I purchased through Yoox.com. I'd like to be sure they sent me the real deal  TIA!


----------



## zozulka

Hello!

Can someone please authenticate this Céline Trotteur bag?

*Item: Celine trotteur handbag(size: medium)*
*Listing Number: 1419121217
Seller: Jodi
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social*
*Comments: the seller says it’s a “medium”, though it’s the small size.*

Here are some additional pictures that she sent me:
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAx/z/dLsAAOSwBlBc~wZm/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/GwQAAOSwdeVc~wZo/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/kEEAAOSwMsZc~wZq/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAx/z/KZsAAOSweSdc~wZs/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAx/z/khQAAOSwkM9c~wZu/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007

Your authentication would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

zozulka said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Céline Trotteur bag?
> 
> *Item: Celine trotteur handbag(size: medium)
> Listing Number: 1419121217
> Seller: Jodi
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> Comments: the seller says it’s a “medium”, though it’s the small size.*
> 
> Here are some additional pictures that she sent me:
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAx/z/dLsAAOSwBlBc~wZm/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/GwQAAOSwdeVc~wZo/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/kEEAAOSwMsZc~wZq/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAx/z/KZsAAOSweSdc~wZs/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAx/z/khQAAOSwkM9c~wZu/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
> 
> Your authentication would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


I still need a clear picture of the logo with no flash and under good lighting


----------



## Sophia

84288116may said:


> Hi Sophia, Can you pls help with this one? Thank you!
> Item: Céline Medium Phantom Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 123797850195
> Seller: houseofsoon
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-CELINE-Celine-Medium-Phantom-Luggage-Tote-Leather-Gray/123797850195?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=4bc35f0615a442a19af2270f0d0efa88&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=113778098490&itm=123797850195&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:47f2878c-8c11-11e9-9b15-74dbd1804236|parentrq:4533b8ec16b0aa67f7efdd0afff00ada|iid:1
> Comments: Let me know if more photos are needed. Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Divealicious said:


> Item: Céline Nano Luggage in mimosa
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: yoox.com
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I just received this nano that I purchased through Yoox.com. I'd like to be sure they sent me the real deal  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4458458
> View attachment 4458459
> View attachment 4458460
> View attachment 4458461
> View attachment 4458462
> View attachment 4458463
> View attachment 4458464
> View attachment 4458465
> View attachment 4458466


Authentic


----------



## Divealicious

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## Fun123

Sophia said:


> Fake



Thank you!


----------



## minavc

Please help authenticate this bag.

Item: Celine Tri-Fold Chevron Shoulder Bag
Listing: NA
Seller: First Curated 
Link: https://www.firstcurated.com/products/celine-28?variant=14501440127020


----------



## mpchiu

Dear Sophie,
Would you kindly authenticate the bag in the attached link?  Please let me know if more pics are needed.  Thanks a lot.
Item: Celine sac bandouliere Frame en cuir
Listing number:7690994
Vendor: Meya
Link:  https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...eline-frame-en-cuir-multicolore-7690994.shtml


----------



## Sophia

mpchiu said:


> Dear Sophie,
> Would you kindly authenticate the bag in the attached link?  Please let me know if more pics are needed.  Thanks a lot.
> Item: Celine sac bandouliere Frame en cuir
> Listing number:7690994
> Vendor: Meya
> Link:  https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...eline-frame-en-cuir-multicolore-7690994.shtml



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

minavc said:


> Please help authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Tri-Fold Chevron Shoulder Bag
> Listing: NA
> Seller: First Curated
> Link: https://www.firstcurated.com/products/celine-28?variant=14501440127020



Authentic


----------



## mpchiu

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Many thanks.


----------



## jollyjolly

Dear Sophia

Could I trouble you to take a look at this item? 

Item: Medium Clasp Bag 
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Brand Collective 
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...le-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-7558173.shtml
Comments: I've definitely not an expert, but I have been looking for this bag for some time and most of the bags I've seen from this range are smooth and have a sheen/patina. This seems to have a matte look(?)

Thank you very much.


----------



## zozulka

Sophia said:


> I still need a clear picture of the logo with no flash and under good lighting


Hi Sophia,

Thank you so much for taking a look at this bag. As requested, I got some additional pictures from the seller:


----------



## Amylovebag

Item: Celine By Phoebe Philo Box Bag Medium Classic Black Calfskin  
Listing Number: 123793585039
Seller: ralphgibbs14
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-B...8TkP6FVEeU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi. I bought this bag recently on Ebay and it seems good quality, but the price is a bit low. I will add more photos asap. Thanks !


----------



## Amylovebag

Item: Celine By Phoebe Philo Box Bag Medium Classic Black Calfskin  
Listing Number: 123793585039
Seller: ralphgibbs14
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-By-Phoebe-Philo-Box-Bag-Medium-Classic-Black-Calfskin-RRP-2850-/123793585039?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=7wctlIN3u8of52NdQ8TkP6FVEeU%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi. I bought this bag recently on Ebay and it seems good quality, but the price is a bit low.


----------



## Amylovebag

And some more:


----------



## halig93

Dear Sophia, can you authenticate this celine for me please?  the seller doesnt have any more pics...


----------



## roadrunner127

Dear Sophia,
Would you kindly authenticate the bag in the attached photo? Thanks a lot.
Item: Celine trapeze
Listing number: 234096878
Vendor: raka

Link : https://id.carousell.com/p/234096878


----------



## Sophia

Amylovebag said:


> And some more:


 Can you photograph the tags and the papers for me?


----------



## Sophia

roadrunner127 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Would you kindly authenticate the bag in the attached photo? Thanks a lot.
> Item: Celine trapeze
> Listing number: 234096878
> Vendor: raka
> 
> Link : https://id.carousell.com/p/234096878
> 
> View attachment 4463473
> View attachment 4463474
> View attachment 4463475
> View attachment 4463476
> View attachment 4463477
> View attachment 4463478
> View attachment 4463479


Fake


----------



## Sophia

halig93 said:


> Dear Sophia, can you authenticate this celine for me please?  the seller doesnt have any more pics...


Fake


----------



## roadrunner127

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you dear


----------



## crassefolia

Hi! Would be forever grateful if I could get help to authenticate this bag.

*Item*: Céline trapeze
*Listing Number*: ??
*Seller*: https://www.tradera.com/profile/feedback/4337396/v_etyg
*Comments*: it's bought were you are supposed to only find authentic stuff, but I got suspicious when I got this one home and it doesn't look like other Trapeze I've seen (eg the front pocket instead of a pocket on the back?? (yes, one of the zippers are broken but that I knew), also the interior doesn't look like usual). The seller said it is the "Large" size, and I guess it could be possible since they did produce a large for a short period of time (or am I wrong? I read that somewhere a time ago)

Thank you for your help, very much appreciated!


----------



## Amylovebag

Sophia said:


> Can you photograph the tags and the papers for me?


Hi Sophia, thanks for your efforts. Unfortunately it didn’t come with paper or tags. There’s a photocopy of a receipt but it’s only a photocopy so I don’t know if it’s valid.


----------



## Sophia

crassefolia said:


> Hi! Would be forever grateful if I could get help to authenticate this bag.
> 
> *Item*: Céline trapeze
> *Listing Number*: ??
> *Seller*: https://www.tradera.com/profile/feedback/4337396/v_etyg
> *Comments*: it's bought were you are supposed to only find authentic stuff, but I got suspicious when I got this one home and it doesn't look like other Trapeze I've seen (eg the front pocket instead of a pocket on the back?? (yes, one of the zippers are broken but that I knew), also the interior doesn't look like usual). The seller said it is the "Large" size, and I guess it could be possible since they did produce a large for a short period of time (or am I wrong? I read that somewhere a time ago)
> 
> Thank you for your help, very much appreciated!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Amylovebag said:


> Hi Sophia, thanks for your efforts. Unfortunately it didn’t come with paper or tags. There’s a photocopy of a receipt but it’s only a photocopy so I don’t know if it’s valid.


Authentic


----------



## Amylovebag

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks Sophia !!!


----------



## zozulka

zozulka said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking a look at this bag. As requested, I got some additional pictures from the seller:
> View attachment 4460556
> View attachment 4460557
> View attachment 4460558
> View attachment 4460559
> View attachment 4460560
> View attachment 4460561


Hi Sophia, just a gentle nudge - if you could help me out that would be fantastic. Please and thank you!


----------



## newmember

Hello. I need your help. Will you kindly help me authenticate this bag for me please? 

Item: Celine Grey Pebbled Leather and Suede Medium Trapeze Bag
Listing: Item number 286569
Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-grey-pebbled-leather-and-suede-medium-trapeze-bag.html


----------



## ycakai

Hello! I would be really grateful if I can get help authenticate this box bag. Thanks in advance.

Item: Celine Classic Box 
Seller: Departement Feminin
Comment: It's my first time purchasing from Departement Feminin. I know they are legit, but some details of the bag look deferent from my other Celine bags. For example the "Made in Italy" font.  Also Real Authentication tells me they can not determine the authenticity of this bag. I'm probably just being paranoid. But it will be nice if I get a confirmation so I can feel more comfortable ordering from DF in the future.


----------



## abcgirl1

Hello! Please kindly help me authenticate this bag.

*Item*: Céline belt bag
*Listing Number*: Not posted
*Seller*: Local fb seller
*Comments*: Can you tell if this is the micro or mini size? Thank you!!!


----------



## Deleted member 676086

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7499208.shtml

Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated!!


----------



## Sophia

abcgirl1 said:


> Hello! Please kindly help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> *Item*: Céline belt bag
> *Listing Number*: Not posted
> *Seller*: Local fb seller
> *Comments*: Can you tell if this is the micro or mini size? Thank you!!!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

angelaccpan said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-7499208.shtml
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated!!


Not enough pictures to authenticate. The receipt photographed also does not correspond to the bag.


----------



## Sophia

zozulka said:


> Hi Sophia, just a gentle nudge - if you could help me out that would be fantastic. Please and thank you!


So sorry I missed you! Authentic.


----------



## Sophia

ycakai said:


> Hello! I would be really grateful if I can get help authenticate this box bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box
> Seller: Departement Feminin
> Comment: It's my first time purchasing from Departement Feminin. I know they are legit, but some details of the bag look deferent from my other Celine bags. For example the "Made in Italy" font.  Also Real Authentication tells me they can not determine the authenticity of this bag. I'm probably just being paranoid. But it will be nice if I get a confirmation so I can feel more comfortable ordering from DF in the future.



DF is extremely reputable. This bag is authentic through and through. The changes you mentioned are due to the change in creative director at Celine.


----------



## Sophia

newmember said:


> Hello. I need your help. Will you kindly help me authenticate this bag for me please?
> 
> Item: Celine Grey Pebbled Leather and Suede Medium Trapeze Bag
> Listing: Item number 286569
> Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-grey-pebbled-leather-and-suede-medium-trapeze-bag.html


Authentic


----------



## Deleted member 676086

Sophia said:


> Not enough pictures to authenticate. The receipt photographed also does not correspond to the bag.


Thank you Sophia!


----------



## ycakai

Sophia said:


> DF is extremely reputable. This bag is authentic through and through. The changes you mentioned are due to the change in creative director at Celine.


Thank you so much Sophia!
I know I was just being paranoid!


----------



## newmember

Sophia said:


> Authentic


You are amazing! Thank you very much!


----------



## Cartier LOVE

Hi Sophia

Can you please kindly authenticate this bag for me:

*Item*: Céline Horizontal Cabas
*Listing Number*: 233259790141
*Seller*: brandearauction
*Comments*: Can you determine if it is the smooth soft calfskin (as opposed to grained calfskin)? 
*Link*: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/233259790141

Thank you!


----------



## abcgirl1

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Cartier LOVE said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> Can you please kindly authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> *Item*: Céline Horizontal Cabas
> *Listing Number*: 233259790141
> *Seller*: brandearauction
> *Comments*: Can you determine if it is the smooth soft calfskin (as opposed to grained calfskin)?
> *Link*: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/233259790141
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic. This is lambskin.


----------



## Cartier LOVE

Sophia said:


> Authentic. This is lambskin.



Thank you Sophia!


----------



## ryanne25

Hi Sophia, 
May I please ask for your assistance in authenticating this celine nano luggage. Thank you


----------



## szeebee

Hi there! Can anyone kindly authenticate this bag for me?
https://www.ebay.com/i/392270184609?ul_noapp=true


----------



## sasaya78

I wish I know this site early........
Can an expert tell me if this one is authentic?
Purchased at APPT called " Mercari" 
Seller: JJ
Description: Celine Medium Box bag
The seller claims She got from ebay and she was told this is authentic. 
confused


----------



## Sophia

sasaya78 said:


> I wish I know this site early........
> Can an expert tell me if this one is authentic?
> Purchased at APPT called " Mercari"
> Seller: JJ
> Description: Celine Medium Box bag
> The seller claims She got from ebay and she was told this is authentic.
> confused


Fake


----------



## sasaya78

Sophia said:


> Fake


OMG ! It looks so real to me.....well.....
I learned a lesson.
Thank you. Sophia


----------



## PurseMuse

Hello,
This is my 1st celine purchase, pls help me if this is authentic.
Thank you very much
Item: Celine Micro luggage white/Magenta
I have attached pics 
thank you


----------



## msklo

Hello! I found this Celine Box Bag at a high end consignment store in San Francisco. Can you please help me authenticate?

I really appreciate the help!

Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A


----------



## msklo

msklo said:


> Hello! I found this Celine Box Bag at a high end consignment store in San Francisco. Can you please help me authenticate?
> 
> I really appreciate the help!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A



Another photo of the logo that is less blurry


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item: Céline Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: crizttzui101
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-bag-235672512/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## Deleted member 676086

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-378566

Hi Sophia,
I recently purchased this bag on fashionphile, I made the judgement call that it's real based on the image of the logo and the serial number they provided. Could you help me take look and confirm whether it's real or not for me? Thank you so much !


----------



## Porschenality

Hello Sophia. Can you look at this one for me please. Thank you


----------



## Sophia

msklo said:


> Another photo of the logo that is less blurry


Hey dear. Could you get me a clear picture of the Made in Italy stamp?


----------



## Sophia

Porschenality said:


> Hello Sophia. Can you look at this one for me please. Thank you


Fake


----------



## Porschenality

Sophia said:


> Fake


Awesome! Thanks a million, Sophia.


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: crizttzui101
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-bag-235672512/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
> Comments: Thank you so much!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

PurseMuse said:


> Hello,
> This is my 1st celine purchase, pls help me if this is authentic.
> Thank you very much
> Item: Celine Micro luggage white/Magenta
> I have attached pics
> thank you
> View attachment 4470262


Authentic


----------



## msklo

Sophia said:


> Hey dear. Could you get me a clear picture of the Made in Italy stamp?


Hi Sophia, thank you so much for your help! I will only be able to get it this afternoon and im not sure how much longer the store will hold for me unfortunately. If you had to make a judgment call on the photos now, what would you say is the likelihood of authenticity? I will post a photo as soon as I can.


----------



## PurseMuse

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much sophia


----------



## ryanne25

Hi Sophia, 
Sorry to bother you but I think you might have missed my post #15525. If you don’t mind taking a look pls. It’s from a private seller and i tried to get a clearer picture of the made in italy stamp but i guess that’s the best she got. Thank you


----------



## Sophia

ryanne25 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Sorry to bother you but I think you might have missed my post #15525. If you don’t mind taking a look pls. It’s from a private seller and i tried to get a clearer picture of the made in italy stamp but i guess that’s the best she got. Thank you



Hey sorry for missing your post. Can you get me clear pictures of the logo and the Made in Italy stamp in natural lighting? The pictures you posted were a bit blurry and were washed out by the yellow lighting.


----------



## Sophia

msklo said:


> Hi Sophia, thank you so much for your help! I will only be able to get it this afternoon and im not sure how much longer the store will hold for me unfortunately. If you had to make a judgment call on the photos now, what would you say is the likelihood of authenticity? I will post a photo as soon as I can.



Given the pictures posted, I'd stay away from the bag. The font on the Made in Italy stamp looks off. It might very well just be the angle of the picture, but it looks super off.


----------



## Deleted member 676086

Hi Sophia,

Sorry for bothering you. I was wondering if you can take a look at the link I posted in #15534 :
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-378566

The bag is arriving today and I will have to pay the duty tax, I'm second guessing my purchase because I'm not sure if all products on fashionphile are real. Thank you so much for your time and helping all of us out with the authentication. Really appreciated!!

Have a good day


----------



## Deleted member 676086

Here are some of the photos


----------



## msklo

Sophia said:


> Given the pictures posted, I'd stay away from the bag. The font on the Made in Italy stamp looks off. It might very well just be the angle of the picture, but it looks super off.


 

Hi Sophia 

Please see images here


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> Fake


Oh thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## BagLover2334

Hey Sophia!
I have this ebay seller sending me offers for this Celine Lizard box. She seems really genuine and wants to sell me the bag (since she helps her friends sell old bags). But I just wanna make sure I am not getting duped again!  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...674864?hash=item287fca95b0:g:z9cAAOSweq9dBRYW

thanks for the help!


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Hey Sophia!
> I have this ebay seller sending me offers for this Celine Lizard box. She seems really genuine and wants to sell me the bag (since she helps her friends sell old bags). But I just wanna make sure I am not getting duped again!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...674864?hash=item287fca95b0:g:z9cAAOSweq9dBRYW
> 
> thanks for the help!



Hey dear. I need clearer pictures of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp.


----------



## Sophia

msklo said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> Please see images here



As I expected, this bag is an obvious fake. You should also let the consignment store know too. Terrible fake!


----------



## Sophia

angelaccpan said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Sorry for bothering you. I was wondering if you can take a look at the link I posted in #15534 :
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-black-378566
> 
> The bag is arriving today and I will have to pay the duty tax, I'm second guessing my purchase because I'm not sure if all products on fashionphile are real. Thank you so much for your time and helping all of us out with the authentication. Really appreciated!!
> 
> Have a good day


Authentic


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item: Céline Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: _lechatnoir
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-micro-rush-235850253/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
Comments: I have pics of the date code (date code is S-GA 1979), and zip as well. but the files are too big and cant be uploaded here.


----------



## guesswat

guesswat said:


> View attachment 4471800
> View attachment 4471801
> View attachment 4471802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: _lechatnoir
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-micro-rush-235850253/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
> Comments: I have pics of the date code and zip as well. but the files are too big and cant be uploaded here.


Here you go


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Here you go


Fake


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> Fake


Oh no another fake one! Thank you Sophia!


----------



## nikki2304

Hi Sophia.

Bought this off Ebay and a few things concerned me, logo is different colour to hardware (though when I google pictures this is usually the case on edge multi colour designs). Also the zipper is chrome and the serial number has very slightly curved edges. Can this be found on some edge bags?

Pics


----------



## Cutiebag

Sophia said:


> Hey dear. I need clearer pictures of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp.


Hey! 
I was looking thru the sellers feedback and found two reviews that claimed the bags they got were fake. But the seller replied to both comments stating the authenticity. Is this still sketchy?


----------



## pitifulusername

Item: Brand New Celine CL 41468 Black 807/IR Sunglasses
Listing Number: 113774303915
Seller: 2minutes2go
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113774303915
Comments: Please authenticate these Celine sunglasses. They do not close flat. I can provide additional photos.


----------



## pitifulusername

****also, not sure of the significance, but on the sunglasses it reads: 807/1R (number one) 
On the plastic package it reads: 807/IR (letter I)




pitifulusername said:


> Item: Brand New Celine CL 41468 Black 807/IR Sunglasses
> Listing Number: 113774303915
> Seller: 2minutes2go
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113774303915
> Comments: Please authenticate these Celine sunglasses. They do not close flat. I can provide additional photos.


----------



## szeebee

Hi Sophia,

Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## szeebee

szeebee said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!



Here's the picture of the Made in Italy upright.


----------



## Sophia

pitifulusername said:


> View attachment 4472231
> View attachment 4472232
> View attachment 4472233
> View attachment 4472234
> View attachment 4472235
> View attachment 4472236
> View attachment 4472237
> View attachment 4472238
> View attachment 4472239
> 
> ****also, not sure of the significance, but on the sunglasses it reads: 807/1R (number one)
> On the plastic package it reads: 807/IR (letter I)


Fake


----------



## Sophia

nikki2304 said:


> Hi Sophia.
> 
> Bought this off Ebay and a few things concerned me, logo is different colour to hardware (though when I google pictures this is usually the case on edge multi colour designs). Also the zipper is chrome and the serial number has very slightly curved edges. Can this be found on some edge bags?
> 
> Pics


Can you get me a picture of the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

szeebee said:


> Here's the picture of the Made in Italy upright.


Authentic


----------



## szeebee

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## pitifulusername

Sophia said:


> Fake


thank you


----------



## Deleted member 676086

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much ! !


----------



## nikki2304

Sophia said:


> Can you get me a picture of the Made in Italy stamp


Yes here it is, thanks again


----------



## ryanne25

Sophia said:


> Hey sorry for missing your post. Can you get me clear pictures of the logo and the Made in Italy stamp in natural lighting? The pictures you posted were a bit blurry and were washed out by the yellow lighting.



Hi Sophia,
This is the clearest photo of the stamp i could get. Hopefully it’s clear enough. I included other pics as well. Thank you for your time


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this sangle bucket? Many thanks!
Item: Céline Sangle Bucket
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: reusedbags11
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-bag-236104822/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this sangle bucket? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline Sangle Bucket
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: reusedbags11
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-bag-236104822/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
> Comments: Thank you!


 A terrible fake


----------



## Sophia

ryanne25 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> This is the clearest photo of the stamp i could get. Hopefully it’s clear enough. I included other pics as well. Thank you for your time


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

nikki2304 said:


> Yes here it is, thanks again


Authentic!


----------



## nikki2304

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thanks so much Sophia! A quick question I am correct in saying the colour of the hardware doesn’t always have to match the colour of the logo on edge bags?


----------



## nikki2304

And the slight curve edges on serial number?


----------



## guesswat

Sophia said:


> A terrible fake


Thanks Sophia!


----------



## ryanne25

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Yey! Thank you so much, Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

nikki2304 said:


> Thanks so much Sophia! A quick question I am correct in saying the colour of the hardware doesn’t always have to match the colour of the logo on edge bags?



That is correct


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello Sophia!

the previous link I posted, the seller ignored my request for a clearer picture. Also, I found 2 complaints about possible fakes within his 500 reviews. Is this possibly fake?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...rentrq:99c01c8b16b0a4b7b74fcfd0ffaa8543|iid:1


----------



## ls3009

Hi Sophia,

Would it be possible to authenticate these sunglasses from these limited photos? What further photos would you require? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## love2shop4bags

I would greatly appreciate any help authenticating this Celine Luggage tote:
Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Mini Luggage tote
Listing Number: 376130
Seller: Poshmark
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-caramel-376130
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Porschenality

Hi Sophia. Can you look at this luggage I saw.  I think it’s no bueno but I’ll defer to your judgment. Thank you doll face.


----------



## Sophia

Porschenality said:


> Hi Sophia. Can you look at this luggage I saw.  I think it’s no bueno but I’ll defer to your judgment. Thank you doll face.


Fake


----------



## Sophia

love2shop4bags said:


> I would greatly appreciate any help authenticating this Celine Luggage tote:
> Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Mini Luggage tote
> Listing Number: 376130
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-caramel-376130
> Comments: Thank you!


The seller is Fashionphile and not Poshmark, but this bag is authentic.


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Hello Sophia!
> 
> the previous link I posted, the seller ignored my request for a clearer picture. Also, I found 2 complaints about possible fakes within his 500 reviews. Is this possibly fake?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Medium-Classic-Box-Dark-Blue-LIZARD-BNWT/173942674864?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=49763dae19b740daa764a4bd1f4153a7&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=263488002412&itm=173942674864&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f3ee3765-98f7-11e9-bf59-74dbd1804bf3|parentrq:99c01c8b16b0a4b7b74fcfd0ffaa8543|iid:1


I'm just confused on the logo as this is the new logo, but there is an accent over the E.


----------



## Porschenality

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thought so but I’m glad I asked you. We’re so lucky to have you .


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for assistance with this Nano?

Item: black and white nano
Seller: local consignment store
#: n/a
Link: n/a

Thank you so much for any help you can provide.

Few more photos to follow in next post.


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for assistance with this Nano?
> 
> Item: black and white nano
> Seller: local consignment store
> #: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide.
> 
> Few more photos to follow in next post.



Additional photos - thank you!


----------



## love2shop4bags

Sophia said:


> The seller is Fashionphile and not Poshmark, but this bag is authentic.


Thank you Sophia for your help!  And I apologize for my typo - Yes, Fashionphile. I was looking between both sites and mixed up the sellers. Thanks again


----------



## amstevens714

Just hoping to give this a quick bump if that’s okay ❤️ Thank you SO much ! 



amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for assistance with this Nano?
> 
> Item: black and white nano
> Seller: local consignment store
> #: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide.
> 
> Few more photos to follow in next post.





amstevens714 said:


> Additional photos - thank you!


----------



## purseaddict0789

Hoping for some help authenticating this vintage bag. My mother purchased it a while back from a consignment store and never got it authenticated.


----------



## Ardiibee

Hello,

Can someone authenticate this Celine Belt bag? it was already purchased by someone i know and we want to make sure it's the real deal! Much appreciated!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag that I'm eyeing from a local store  Never seen this type of bag anywhere, but it's a nylon backpack.












Thank you so much!


----------



## Nyannyan

Hi, Sophia. Hope you can help authenticate this Nano Luggage Black Peeble SHW that i bought from Instagram seller. I have received it and it seems real (very nice leather and stitching), but the front handle bent a little, makes me second guess my judgement.


----------



## Nyannyan

Nyannyan said:


> Hi, Sophia. Hope you can help authenticate this Nano Luggage Black Peeble SHW that i bought from Instagram seller. I have received it and it seems real (very nice leather and stitching), but the front handle bent a little, makes me second guess my judgement.



This is the made in italy tag


----------



## cc_ara

Hi guys may ask for your help in authenticating this celine tote bag? Idk the model number, any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## SARAHCUP

Hello, 

I would greatly appreciate any help authenticating this Celine Phantom bag that I purchased:
Item: Celine Phantom Bag 
Listing Number: 7524099
Seller: Vestiaire Collective 
Link: n/a
Thank you so much ! 

Serial number is W-LA-2165

Sarah


----------



## SARAHCUP

And the Celine Paris logo sorry


----------



## Sophia

cc_ara said:


> Hi guys may ask for your help in authenticating this celine tote bag? Idk the model number, any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

SARAHCUP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help authenticating this Celine Phantom bag that I purchased:
> Item: Celine Phantom Bag
> Listing Number: 7524099
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: n/a
> Thank you so much !
> 
> Serial number is W-LA-2165
> 
> Sarah


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Nyannyan said:


> This is the made in italy tag


Authentic - I think the handle became bent from storage/use.


----------



## Sophia

Ardiibee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this Celine Belt bag? it was already purchased by someone i know and we want to make sure it's the real deal! Much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


Fake


----------



## Sophia

amstevens714 said:


> Additional photos - thank you!


Authentic


----------



## SARAHCUP

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you SO much !!!


----------



## amstevens714

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you to the moon Sophia! So grateful ❤️


----------



## cc_ara

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank u so much


----------



## Nyannyan

Sophia said:


> Authentic - I think the handle became bent from storage/use.


Thanks a lot, Sophia!


----------



## eestockholm

Hello!
I need some help. Is this one real or fake? I've really looked at the stitching on the back... So sad there are so many fakes out there.
What is the best way to tell? The number on the zipper?
Best wishes,
Eva


----------



## Sophia

eestockholm said:


> Hello!
> I need some help. Is this one real or fake? I've really looked at the stitching on the back... So sad there are so many fakes out there.
> What is the best way to tell? The number on the zipper?
> Best wishes,
> Eva
> View attachment 4479660
> View attachment 4479661
> View attachment 4479662
> View attachment 4479663



I need clear picture of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## purseaddict0789

purseaddict0789 said:


> View attachment 4477601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for some help authenticating this vintage bag. My mother purchased it a while back from a consignment store and never got it authenticated.



Still hoping to get some advice on this one. TIA!!


----------



## eestockholm

Sophia said:


> I need clear picture of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp


Thanks Sophia! So grateful for the help. Hope these additional images help.


----------



## Vesper Gail

Hello, I need help with this Navy Blue Python Celine Box Bag that is being sold in a local ad in my country. I'd really appreciate it very much. The date code is S-CE-0089 MADE IN ITALY


----------



## Vesper Gail

Here are some more pics


----------



## Sophia

purseaddict0789 said:


> Still hoping to get some advice on this one. TIA!!


Sorry I don't authenticate vintage Celine.


----------



## Sophia

Vesper Gail said:


> Here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480199
> View attachment 4480200


Fake


----------



## Sophia

eestockholm said:


> Thanks Sophia! So grateful for the help. Hope these additional images help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480117
> View attachment 4480120
> View attachment 4480118
> View attachment 4480119


Can you get me the letters and numbers on the date code and a picture of beneath the front clasp showing the springs? Thanks!


----------



## Vesper Gail

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much Sophia! You saved me from losing quite a lot of money


----------



## Vesper Gail

There is another item I am interested in, would anyone be so kind as to help me verify authenticity? Thank you in advance!  https://www.carousell.ph/p/auth-ele...ne&ref_reqId=HM1uGtnhUjYlwSzRq8x16hDECrfosLyg


----------



## Sophia

Vesper Gail said:


> There is another item I am interested in, would anyone be so kind as to help me verify authenticity? Thank you in advance!  https://www.carousell.ph/p/auth-elegant-celine-wallet-nwt-237150327/?ref=search&ref_query=celine&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=celine&ref_reqId=HM1uGtnhUjYlwSzRq8x16hDECrfosLyg
> View attachment 4480461
> View attachment 4480462
> View attachment 4480463
> View attachment 4480464


Authentic


----------



## Vesper Gail

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so very much Sophia!


----------



## Fortuna137

Hello, 
I just purchased a very cheap Celine Nano bag from eBay and am wondering now if it is authentic or if I should have it sent back. 
Since I became a bit concerned that the bag was sold too cheaply, I looked up some blogs on authentication and found that the shoulder strap hardware seems to be different from how it is supposed to be and the zip should not have a brand/ name on it (at the bottom). I will send some picture now, but since I have not yet received the bag those are from the seller and were posted on eBay. 

I would be very very happy for any advise or help. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Fortuna137 said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased a very cheap Celine Nano bag from eBay and am wondering now if it is authentic or if I should have it sent back.
> Since I became a bit concerned that the bag was sold too cheaply, I looked up some blogs on authentication and found that the shoulder strap hardware seems to be different from how it is supposed to be and the zip should not have a brand/ name on it (at the bottom). I will send some picture now, but since I have not yet received the bag those are from the seller and were posted on eBay.
> 
> I would be very very happy for any advise or help. Thank you!



Fake


----------



## Fortuna137

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so so much!!


----------



## huske

Hi Sophie,

I would very much like to have your expert eye on this nano belt bag if possible. Thank you!

Item: Celine Belt Nano
Listing no: n/a
Seller: A local boutique


----------



## BagLover2334

Hey Sophia!

Came across this nano luggage today and the seller was friendly and provided more pictures! It looks promising! Is it real? Thanks a lot for the help~


----------



## marisa_s

Hello. Could you authenticate this bag for me please?
*Item*: Céline micro belt bag
*Listing Number*: Not posted
*Seller*: Instagram seller
*Aution link *: none. I took these photos.


----------



## euphanic

Hello Sophia,

Could you please authenticate this item? 

Item: Celine Medium Multifunction Strap Wallet
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Poshmark Seller
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/CELINE-Small-wallet-greyblue-5d0aa1cca20dfc88063b68de


----------



## Sophia

huske said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> I would very much like to have your expert eye on this nano belt bag if possible. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Belt Nano
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: A local boutique


Fake


----------



## Sophia

euphanic said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Multifunction Strap Wallet
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Poshmark Seller
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/CELINE-Small-wallet-greyblue-5d0aa1cca20dfc88063b68de


Authentic


----------



## euphanic

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## jollyjolly

Hi Sophia, could you kindly help me authenticate this item?

Item: Celine medium clasp bag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...le-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-7558173.shtml
Comments: I took the photos below
Thanks so much!


----------



## ellemariee

Hi Sophia,

I bought this bag at a reasonably good price. Can you please help confirm if this is real/fake?

Thanks!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Off of a local consignment store
Link: N/A
Comments: Pictures taken were of my own


----------



## Sophia

jollyjolly said:


> View attachment 4482078
> View attachment 4482078
> View attachment 4482080
> View attachment 4482083
> View attachment 4482084
> View attachment 4482078
> View attachment 4482080
> View attachment 4482083
> View attachment 4482084
> View attachment 4482085
> View attachment 4482088
> View attachment 4482089
> View attachment 4482091
> View attachment 4482092
> View attachment 4482093
> View attachment 4482094
> View attachment 4482095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia, could you kindly help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Celine medium clasp bag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...le-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-7558173.shtml
> Comments: I took the photos below
> Thanks so much!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ellemariee said:


> View attachment 4482369
> View attachment 4482370
> View attachment 4482371
> View attachment 4482372
> View attachment 4482373
> View attachment 4482374
> View attachment 4482375
> View attachment 4482376
> View attachment 4482377
> View attachment 4482380
> View attachment 4482369
> View attachment 4482370
> View attachment 4482371
> View attachment 4482372
> View attachment 4482373
> View attachment 4482374
> View attachment 4482375
> View attachment 4482376
> View attachment 4482377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I bought this bag at a reasonably good price. Can you please help confirm if this is real/fake?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Off of a local consignment store
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Pictures taken were of my own


Can you get me a clear frontal picture of the logo and the Made in Italy stamp?


----------



## ellemariee

Sophia said:


> Can you get me a clear frontal picture of the logo and the Made in Italy stamp?


hopefully these shots are okay.


----------



## Annawakes

Hi Sophia, would you please authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
Item: 
*CELINE Supple Grained Calfskin Small Big Bag Red*
Listing Number: 359152
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-grained-calfskin-small-big-bag-red-359152
Comments:  I thought the adjustable strap on this bag was a change made with the new logo - but this bag has the old logo?  Ten pictures attached, more in the next post.  Thank you!


----------



## Annawakes

Here are more pictures in continuation of my request above.  Thank you!
Item: 
*CELINE Supple Grained Calfskin Small Big Bag Red*
Listing Number: 359152
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-grained-calfskin-small-big-bag-red-359152
Comments:  I thought the adjustable strap on this bag was a change made with the new logo - but this bag has the old logo?


----------



## jollyjolly

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Sophia! Much appreciated.


----------



## Sophia

Annawakes said:


> Here are more pictures in continuation of my request above.  Thank you!
> Item:
> *CELINE Supple Grained Calfskin Small Big Bag Red*
> Listing Number: 359152
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-grained-calfskin-small-big-bag-red-359152
> Comments:  I thought the adjustable strap on this bag was a change made with the new logo - but this bag has the old logo?


Authentic. The adjustable strap was added while the old logo was still in production.


----------



## Sophia

ellemariee said:


> hopefully these shots are okay.
> View attachment 4482628
> View attachment 4482629



authentic


----------



## Annawakes

Sophia said:


> Authentic. The adjustable strap was added while the old logo was still in production.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## cc_ara

Hi can i please ask for your help in authenticating this celine tote, the celine logo in front is not visible anymore. Thank you so much


----------



## Deleted member 676086

Hi!
I came across this celine sangle at a local small consignment store, I couldn't find the leather tag with the serial code, so I'm assuming it's probably a fake? Thank you for checking for us!


----------



## geneene

Hi Sophia, could you kindly help me authenticate this item?

Item: Celine medium clasp bag in black
Listing Number: 392324636203
Seller: Bags2impress
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...ack-with-Red-Lambskin-Liner-4200/392324636203
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sophia

geneene said:


> Hi Sophia, could you kindly help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Celine medium clasp bag in black
> Listing Number: 392324636203
> Seller: Bags2impress
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Med...ack-with-Red-Lambskin-Liner-4200/392324636203
> Thanks so much!


Pictures are not clear enough to authenticate.


----------



## Kathrinadyana

Hi Sophia, would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
Item: Celine mini luggage
Seller: Vestiaire Collective 
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-7803654.shtml


----------



## Sophia

Kathrinadyana said:


> Hi Sophia, would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item: Celine mini luggage
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-luggage-celine-handbag-7803654.shtml
> View attachment 4483770
> View attachment 4483771
> View attachment 4483772
> View attachment 4483773
> View attachment 4483774
> View attachment 4483770
> View attachment 4483771
> View attachment 4483772
> View attachment 4483773
> View attachment 4483774


Authentic


----------



## Frine

Hi Sophia,

I am hesitating about this 2 preowned bag. Can you kindly help confirm if this is real/fake?

Thanks!

1)
Item: Celine Box Red
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: commission offline store
Link: N/A

2)
Item: Celine (Watch Me Black Bag ???)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: commission offline store
Link: N/A


----------



## huske

Dear Sophia, 
I’m deciding upon this bag and could u kindly take a look if it’s authentic? Million thanks!
Item: Celine belt bag micro 
Listing: na 
Seller: local boutique


----------



## geneene

Sophia said:


> Pictures are not clear enough to authenticate.



Hello Sophia,

Thank you for taking your time to look at my post.
Would this additional photos help your authentication process?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

geneene said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Thank you for taking your time to look at my post.
> Would this additional photos help your authentication process?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Authentic


----------



## geneene

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!
Now off to make that purchase!!
woohoo~


----------



## Smc2013!

Hello. I would appreciate it so much of you would take a look at this bag for me. It would be my first Celine; I just don’t want to purchase a fake. 
Item: Celine Phantom 
Seller: haacalli (eBay)
Listing Number: 133089365872
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/133089365872
I’m adding one additional photo that she sent of the date/serial stamp. 
I’m new to this, so please, forgive me if I’ve made mistakes.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## cc_ara

Hi Ms Sophia may I ask for your help in authenticating this Celine Tote, this is a private seller so she just sent me these pics, the celine logo in front is not visible anymore, thank you for your help


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> View attachment 4484211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I would appreciate it so much of you would take a look at this bag for me. It would be my first Celine; I just don’t want to purchase a fake.
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: haacalli (eBay)
> Listing Number: 133089365872
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/133089365872
> I’m adding one additional photo that she sent of the date/serial stamp.
> I’m new to this, so please, forgive me if I’ve made mistakes.
> Thank you in advance!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

cc_ara said:


> Hi Ms Sophia may I ask for your help in authenticating this Celine Tote, this is a private seller so she just sent me these pics, the celine logo in front is not visible anymore, thank you for your help


Can you get me a clear picture of the Made in Italy stamp?


----------



## susliu

Hi Sophia,

Would you be able to assist in authenticating this luggage nano

Item: Celine Luggage Nano in grey
Seller: p (vestiare collective)
Listing Number: 7772488
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-7772488.shtml

Thanks so much


----------



## cc_ara

Sophia said:


> Can you get me a clear picture of the Made in Italy stamp?


This is the clearest she gave since it's old she said


----------



## Frine

Here are more pictures in addition of my post above. Thanks so much! 



Frine said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I am hesitating about this 2 preowned bag. Can you kindly help confirm if this is real/fake?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 1)
> Item: Celine Box Red
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: commission offline store
> Link: N/A
> 
> 2)
> Item: Celine (Watch Me Black Bag ???)
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: commission offline store
> Link: N/A


----------



## Smc2013!

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for helping me. I really appreciate it!


----------



## huske

huske said:


> Dear Sophia,
> I’m deciding upon this bag and could u kindly take a look if it’s authentic? Million thanks!
> Item: Celine belt bag micro
> Listing: na
> Seller: local boutique


Dear Sophia, could u pls help to authenticate this bag?

Thank u


----------



## Porschenality

Hi Sophia. I have a friend that has this Celine mini. She isn’t so sure about it and I’m not either and I’m interested in it but before I buy it from her can you look at it?

Thank you, doll.


----------



## Lobstse

Dear Sophia, 

Would really appreciate an authentication of this bag. 2018 model Celine Nano.


----------



## Sophia

Porschenality said:


> Hi Sophia. I have a friend that has this Celine mini. She isn’t so sure about it and I’m not either and I’m interested in it but before I buy it from her can you look at it?
> 
> Thank you, doll.


Fake!


----------



## ellemariee

Sophia said:


> authentic



Thank you so much! Appreciate it.


----------



## Porschenality

Sophia said:


> Fake!


Ugh such bad news. Ok thank you soooo much! You’re a blessing!


----------



## Sophia

Lobstse said:


> View attachment 4484939
> View attachment 4484940
> View attachment 4484941
> View attachment 4484942
> View attachment 4484943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Would really appreciate an authentication of this bag. 2018 model Celine Nano.



Hey dear. Sorry I only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


----------



## Porschenality

Hey Sophie, can you please take a look at this one I just bought. I might have to return it. I hope not but if I have to oh well . 

Thank you sooooo much for taking the time out to do this for us!


----------



## Sophia

Porschenality said:


> Hey Sophie, can you please take a look at this one I just bought. I might have to return it. I hope not but if I have to oh well .
> 
> Thank you sooooo much for taking the time out to do this for us!


A very bad fake.


----------



## Porschenality

Sophia said:


> A very bad fake.


Oh gawd ok . I’ll have to deal with it. What would I do without you?! I wish I knew how to spot them like you do! I’m good at LV but not at Celine, obviously. 

Thank you


----------



## Lobstse

Sophia said:


> Hey dear. Sorry I only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


Ah, will try a service then. Big thanks anyway, you are the best


----------



## huske

Dear Sophia, 
I’m deciding upon this bag and could u kindly take a look if it’s authentic? Million thanks!
Item: Celine belt bag micro 
Listing: na 
Seller: local boutique that sells clothes and preloved items


----------



## jmc3007

Sophia said:


> Authentic


dunno but the date code doesn’t make any sense, made during the 86th week in 2017??? It’s a v clear “8” digit not “3”. Or I didn’t get the memo that the calendar has changed...this year does feel like dragging a bit.


----------



## geneene

jmc3007 said:


> dunno but the date code doesn’t make any sense, made during the 86th week in 2017??? It’s a v clear “8” digit not “3”. Or I didn’t get the memo that the calendar has changed...this year does feel like dragging a bit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485756


Shoot...

Hey Sophia, what do you think?
Has there been a change in date code?

omg


----------



## Sophia

geneene said:


> Shoot...
> 
> Hey Sophia, what do you think?
> Has there been a change in date code?
> 
> omg



I'm certain @jmc3007 is correct. The date code is wrong. I'd stay away from this bag.

I'm sorry for overlooking this.


----------



## jmc3007

Sophia said:


> I'm certain @jmc3007 is correct. The date code is wrong. I'd stay away from this bag.
> 
> I'm sorry for overlooking this.



Also note the first character is always a letter, but in this case it appears to be number "8", it could have been letter "S" instead but seeing how the first character and the "8" digit subsequently looks, I'd say it was a number and not letter hence it's the whole serial is off to begin with.

I'm 99% certain that the medium Clasp was crafted at a Celine factory albeit unsanctioned or unknown by Celine management. there's been an "urban myth" that this happens from time to time, it's beyond the super fake category when unscrupulous and rogue workers used the factory facility during off hours to manufacture their own run. everything looks nearly identical and perfect except for one single detail like the date code or zipper imprint. there's always a mark that will throw off their game.


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item: Céline nano
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: evenes814
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-238057379/?t-referrer=/likes/
Comments: not sure if these pics are good enough. I have requested the seller for more pics.


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item: Céline nano
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: cindyhuiiii05204
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-luggage-238101502/
Comments: thanks sophia


----------



## guesswat

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline nano
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: evenes814
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-238057379/?t-referrer=/likes/
> Comments: not sure if these pics are good enough. I have requested the seller for more pics.


more pics here and date code is F-ZP-0163


----------



## Frine

Hello! Could anyone help me?.. Please!

I have very-very ooold Celine Box (2009-2010 ?) and it has one nuance: *'made in Italy' is stamped with code* inside one of the pockets, is it possible for first generation of classic box?

The serial code inside is VERY hard to read, I really sure just in numbers, not in letters -  *S-CE-0089. (8 week of 2009?)*
I am planning to completely restore (it costs more than 500 euro). Is it authentic and worth it? Or is it better not to spend energy and money?

_*(sorry for my English, he's worse than my French, augh  *_

Item: Celine Сlassic Box Medium Size Calfskin
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: previous owner through european olx-platform

Will be very grateful for any help and any answer! J'espère et j'attends...


----------



## Anna9421w

Hi Sophia
I bought this belt bag from Vestiaire, but I have heard mixed reviews about them, could you please help me to authenticate this? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## fford1

Hi Sophia, 
Can you please help me authenticate the follow clasp medium handbag on Vestiaire Collective:
Thanks very much!

Item: Celine Medium Clasp bag in black colour
Listing Number: 7808703
Seller: jc
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-7808703.shtml

I found this bag is also listed on eBay after I compared the bag tag info between this two links, getting a bit worry about who is the actual seller owns the bag and who is the scammer
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...ack-with-Red-Lambskin-Liner-4200/392324636203


----------



## huske

Hi Sophia, 
Please kindly authenticate this belt bag if possible. Thank you 
Item: Celine Belt bag Micro size in Amazon Green
Seller: Local vintage boutique


----------



## Sophia

fford1 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can you please help me authenticate the follow clasp medium handbag on Vestiaire Collective:
> Thanks very much!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Clasp bag in black colour
> Listing Number: 7808703
> Seller: jc
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-7808703.shtml
> 
> I found this bag is also listed on eBay after I compared the bag tag info between this two links, getting a bit worry about who is the actual seller owns the bag and who is the scammer
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...ack-with-Red-Lambskin-Liner-4200/392324636203



I believe these two sellers are the same person. I have purchased from JC before on Tradesy and they are extremely reputable.


----------



## Sophia

huske said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Please kindly authenticate this belt bag if possible. Thank you
> Item: Celine Belt bag Micro size in Amazon Green
> Seller: Local vintage boutique
> View attachment 4487462
> View attachment 4487463
> View attachment 4487464
> View attachment 4487465
> View attachment 4487466


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Anna9421w said:


> Hi Sophia
> I bought this belt bag from Vestiaire, but I have heard mixed reviews about them, could you please help me to authenticate this? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4486725
> View attachment 4486726
> View attachment 4486727
> View attachment 4486728
> View attachment 4486719
> View attachment 4486720
> View attachment 4486721
> View attachment 4486722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4486719
> View attachment 4486720


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Frine said:


> Hello! Could anyone help me?.. Please!
> 
> I have very-very ooold Celine Box (2009-2010 ?) and it has one nuance: *'made in Italy' is stamped with code* inside one of the pockets, is it possible for first generation of classic box?
> 
> The serial code inside is VERY hard to read, I really sure just in numbers, not in letters -  *S-CE-0089. (8 week of 2009?)*
> I am planning to completely restore (it costs more than 500 euro). Is it authentic and worth it? Or is it better not to spend energy and money?
> 
> _*(sorry for my English, he's worse than my French, augh  *_
> 
> Item: Celine Сlassic Box Medium Size Calfskin
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: previous owner through european olx-platform
> 
> Will be very grateful for any help and any answer! J'espère et j'attends...



This is authentic. First edition of the Box. The date code for this year means: August 2009.


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia, just not sure if this has been missed. Could you help me authenticate post #15680 and #15681 pls? Many thanks !


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline nano
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: cindyhuiiii05204
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-nano-luggage-238101502/
> Comments: thanks sophia


Need frontal clear picture of logo and Made in Italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> more pics here and date code is F-ZP-0163


 Need more pictures of logo and made in italy stamp


----------



## fford1

Sophia said:


> I believe these two sellers are the same person. I have purchased from JC before on Tradesy and they are extremely reputable.


thank you Sophia


----------



## —=_nYLa_=—

Hi Sophia!

Please help authenticate Celine Mini Belt Bag. I will be purchasing it from an Instragram seller so I won’t be able to provide link. I would highly appreciate feedback from your end. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fford1

Hi Sophia could you please help me authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item: Céline Medium Clasp - Black
Listing Number: 273925002867
Seller: cecvict
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...ARDWARE-ORIGINAL-2017-COLLECTION/273925002867
Comments: Please let me know if you need more details to authenticate, I will request from the seller for more pics.


----------



## Fels

Hi there.

Looking to buy my first celine from reseller on instagram. I have no idea about this authenticity. Can someone help me?

Item name: celine classic body bag
Serial number: 8 08 0170
Seller name: maudy
Link: n/a

Pls tell if you need more photos. 
Thank youu


----------



## Smc2013!

Hi, Sophia. Would you please take a look at a bag that I’m considering making an offer on? Thank you, in advance, for all the time that you take to do this!

Bag: Celine Phantom 
Seller: Poshmark listing
Link:https://posh.mk/VOv1r5iZjY


----------



## Jmck13

Hi! Thank you for helping us authenticate our celine bags. I recently purchased this pouch from the RealReal and am hoping to confirm its authenticity.


----------



## Sophia

Jmck13 said:


> Hi! Thank you for helping us authenticate our celine bags. I recently purchased this pouch from the RealReal and am hoping to confirm its authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489708
> View attachment 4489709
> View attachment 4489710
> View attachment 4489711
> View attachment 4489712



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Fels said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Looking to buy my first celine from reseller on instagram. I have no idea about this authenticity. Can someone help me?
> 
> Item name: celine classic body bag
> Serial number: 8 08 0170
> Seller name: maudy
> Link: n/a
> 
> Pls tell if you need more photos.
> Thank youu


A terrible fake


----------



## Sophia

fford1 said:


> Hi Sophia could you please help me authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline Medium Clasp - Black
> Listing Number: 273925002867
> Seller: cecvict
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...ARDWARE-ORIGINAL-2017-COLLECTION/273925002867
> Comments: Please let me know if you need more details to authenticate, I will request from the seller for more pics.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

—=_nYLa_=— said:


> View attachment 4489059
> View attachment 4489060
> View attachment 4489061
> View attachment 4489062
> View attachment 4489063
> View attachment 4489064
> View attachment 4489065
> View attachment 4489066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Please help authenticate Celine Mini Belt Bag. I will be purchasing it from an Instragram seller so I won’t be able to provide link. I would highly appreciate feedback from your end.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Fake


----------



## —=_nYLa_=—

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you. Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Smc2013!

Hello, Sophia. I’m not sure if I’ve posted in the wrong format; if so, I apologize. I’m in the process of looking for my first Celine bag and want to be sure that it is authentic before I purchase. It is cross posted on Poshmark and eBay. Here is the eBay link w/added photo of date stamp that I requested from the seller. I would so very much appreciate your help. Thank you! 

Bag: Celine Phantom
Seller: olas0109
Platform: eBay
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264355652194


----------



## ktul

Hi Sophia, 

Just wondering if this is authentic: 
Listing number: 133111188770
Seller: gladandeson

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...rentrq:f9ec12f316b0aa13f5ab036bff71321a|iid:1

TIA x


----------



## S.m.h

Hello 
would you please authenticate this micro luggage the pictures from the seller..it comes only with dust bag ..what is the reasonable price for it ?


----------



## Sophia

ktul said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Just wondering if this is authentic:
> Listing number: 133111188770
> Seller: gladandeson
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenticity-Guaranteed-CELINE-Medium-Classic-Bag-is-Box-Leather-BLACK/133111188770?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=dfdf9a78bccc403aba7272a7e40ac144&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=283548885301&itm=133111188770&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:a9307183-a7a4-11e9-b76b-74dbd180ed6c|parentrq:f9ec12f316b0aa13f5ab036bff71321a|iid:1
> 
> TIA x


Terrible fake


----------



## Sophia

S.m.h said:


> Hello
> would you please authenticate this micro luggage the pictures from the seller..it comes only with dust bag ..what is the reasonable price for it ?
> View attachment 4490922
> View attachment 4490923
> View attachment 4490924
> View attachment 4490924
> View attachment 4490926


Need clear pictures of logo and Made in Italy stamp to authenticate


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> View attachment 4490615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Sophia. I’m not sure if I’ve posted in the wrong format; if so, I apologize. I’m in the process of looking for my first Celine bag and want to be sure that it is authentic before I purchase. It is cross posted on Poshmark and eBay. Here is the eBay link w/added photo of date stamp that I requested from the seller. I would so very much appreciate your help. Thank you!
> 
> Bag: Celine Phantom
> Seller: olas0109
> Platform: eBay
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264355652194


Authentic


----------



## eitak2006

Hi! Could you please help in authenticating these two Celine Classic Box bags? I would like some input if it would be worth purchasing either of these.

Item: Brand New CELINE SMALL CLASSIC BOX BAG IN CALFSKIN CAMEL $3450 Retail 2019
Listing No.: 173947648416
Seller: luxybow
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...-CALFSKIN-CAMEL-3450-Retail-2019/173947648416
Comment: Contacted seller for additional photos but no response.

Item: Celine Box Bag - Small - Black - New
Listing No.: 183885496687
Seller: mimi.949
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-Small-Black-New/183885496687
Comment: Contacted seller for additional photos and seller stated they purchased through ******.


----------



## Sophia

eitak2006 said:


> Hi! Could you please help in authenticating these two Celine Classic Box bags? I would like some input if it would be worth purchasing either of these.
> 
> Item: Brand New CELINE SMALL CLASSIC BOX BAG IN CALFSKIN CAMEL $3450 Retail 2019
> Listing No.: 173947648416
> Seller: luxybow
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...-CALFSKIN-CAMEL-3450-Retail-2019/173947648416
> Comment: Contacted seller for additional photos but no response.
> 
> Item: Celine Box Bag - Small - Black - New
> Listing No.: 183885496687
> Seller: mimi.949
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Box-Bag-Small-Black-New/183885496687
> Comment: Contacted seller for additional photos and seller stated they purchased through ******.



I only authenticate Phoebe-era Céline. 

As for the 2nd listing, there are not enough pictures to authenticate. I need a clear frontal picture of the logo and Made in Italy stamp.


----------



## Raradadada

Hi! Wondering (hoping) that this is authentic. Was purchased on Mercari and I’m waiting for its arrival... will post pics when I get it if what I posted isn't enough. I appreciate all your help!

Item: Celine Luggage Tote 
Listing Number: m47950539496
Seller: SRULLIE
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m47950539496/?ref=search_results
Comments: I'm not very familiar with Celine bags/shapes/sizes or really anything with Celine. This is my first Celine bag and I've tried to authenticate myself but no luck.






























Again, thank you for all your help with this!


----------



## geneene

fford1 said:


> Hi Sophia could you please help me authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline Medium Clasp - Black
> Listing Number: 273925002867
> Seller: cecvict
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...ARDWARE-ORIGINAL-2017-COLLECTION/273925002867
> Comments: Please let me know if you need more details to authenticate, I will request from the seller for more pics.



The only issue is that the seller has just one rating history and when something goes south ebay/paypal will hold on to your money for weeks


----------



## Smc2013!

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Thukreebun

I would really appreciate it if this Cabas Tote could be authenticated please ( I have been lusting after one for ages)

Item: Celine Medium Cabas Tote bag
Listing Number: (Ebay Number)  254286667831
Seller: 52cak 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-M...667831?hash=item3b34aaa037:g:WBIAAOSwR7ldH0YZ


----------



## Sophia

Thukreebun said:


> I would really appreciate it if this Cabas Tote could be authenticated please ( I have been lusting after one for ages)
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Cabas Tote bag
> Listing Number: (Ebay Number)  254286667831
> Seller: 52cak
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-M...667831?hash=item3b34aaa037:g:WBIAAOSwR7ldH0YZ


Authentic


----------



## Smc2013!

Hi, again, Sophia! I have another bag that I would really appreciate if you would authenticate. I’m about to purchase my very first Celine, so I’m shopping around a bit. Thank you! 
Item: Celine Phantom 
Listing Number: 223556759680
Seller: 5982katrina
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223556759680


----------



## Sophia

Raradadada said:


> Hi! Wondering (hoping) that this is authentic. Was purchased on Mercari and I’m waiting for its arrival... will post pics when I get it if what I posted isn't enough. I appreciate all your help!
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: m47950539496
> Seller: SRULLIE
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m47950539496/?ref=search_results
> Comments: I'm not very familiar with Celine bags/shapes/sizes or really anything with Celine. This is my first Celine bag and I've tried to authenticate myself but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for all your help with this!



A terrible fake


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> Hi, again, Sophia! I have another bag that I would really appreciate if you would authenticate. I’m about to purchase my very first Celine, so I’m shopping around a bit. Thank you!
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Listing Number: 223556759680
> Seller: 5982katrina
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223556759680


Authentic


----------



## Smc2013!

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much! I think this is the one!


----------



## Elisabeth Wang

Hello, could you help me authenticate this celine vintage bag? I found someone who lives in Japan and sell vintage bag on her Instagram. I found CELINE logo is not in the middle of the bag. and I saw most of this type celine bag is black skin inside, but this one is beige color leather inside. So wondering it's normal or ...... For me it looks quite good standard as vintage bag. But I am really not sure it's real or not 

Item: celine horse carriage should bag
List number: no
Seller: private person who lives in Japan , she seller a lot of vintage bag on her social media like Instagram.


----------



## Elisabeth Wang

Hello,
Could someone help me authenticate my celine vintage bag? I bought from someone who lives in Japan. She found it for me in Japanese vintage store. Since it's a vintage bag, only has dust bag. Thanks very much! I need answer as soon as possible. 

Item: Celine horse carriage shoulder bag.
Seller: private person in Instagriam
List number: no any number inside bag, only Celine logo outside and Made in Italy characters inside.


----------



## msPing

Hi authenticator,
Hoping someone can help with my new to me Celine nano

Item: Celine nano ink smooth leather with gold hardware 
Listing: private sale through a consignment store

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Smc2013!

Hi! Ok, one more. I hope you don’t mind. I just can’t decide.

Item: Celine Phantom 
Seller: Robert19590
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303142158979

Thank you so much, again!


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> Hi! Ok, one more. I hope you don’t mind. I just can’t decide.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: Robert19590
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303142158979
> 
> Thank you so much, again!



I need a clear picture of the frontal logo


----------



## Sophia

msPing said:


> Hi authenticator,
> Hoping someone can help with my new to me Celine nano
> 
> Item: Celine nano ink smooth leather with gold hardware
> Listing: private sale through a consignment store
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!



Can you get me a picture of the Made in Italy stamp?


----------



## Smc2013!

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the frontal logo


----------



## Smc2013!

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the frontal logo


Hi! Here’s the picture the seller sent of the frontal logo.


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> View attachment 4494983
> 
> Hi! Here’s the picture the seller sent of the frontal logo.


authentic


----------



## msPing

Sophia said:


> Can you get me a picture of the Made in Italy stamp?


Hi Sophia,

Thanks for looking at my request!!!  

Here is the made in stamp!


----------



## Smc2013!

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the frontal logo


Thank you so much, Sophia! Unfortunately, they’re being rather unreasonable on price considering the wear and defects on that bag. I’m going to post one more in hopes that it’s authentic.


----------



## Smc2013!

Item: Celine Phantom 
Seller: Poshmark/sjerway
Listing Number: n/a
Link: https://posh.mk/KmMseeGQvY

I’m really hoping that this is authentic! Thank you so much for everything, Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> Item: Celine Phantom
> Seller: Poshmark/sjerway
> Listing Number: n/a
> Link: https://posh.mk/KmMseeGQvY
> 
> I’m really hoping that this is authentic! Thank you so much for everything, Sophia!


A terrible fake. Stay away.


----------



## Sophia

msPing said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thanks for looking at my request!!!
> 
> Here is the made in stamp!


Authentic


----------



## Smc2013!

Sophia said:


> A terrible fake. Stay away.


Thank you. I figured it was too good to be true.


----------



## msPing

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you again Sophia!!!


----------



## fionlym

Item: Celine belt bag
Seller: Carousell / yuki_reen
Listing Number: n/a
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-bag-241145786/
Hello, authenticators,  could you help me authenticate this celine bag?


----------



## xoshmee

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## xoshmee

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-suede-medium-trapeze-black-374991 Is this authentic? I just purchased it and tried to authenticate it as best I could. Just thought I’d get extra help. Thank you so much.


----------



## Beccysy

Hi, I bought a Celine on ebay and am concerned about the authenticity. Thank you very much vor help!

Item: Celine classic box medium in camel
Listing Number: ebay nr. 173964566509
Seller: lovever2411, https://m.ebay.de/seller?sid=lovever2411&nav=ORDER_DETAILS
Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/ORG-Celine-...sche-/173964566509?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: i have more fotos here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f5pcxm7fhzhrzal/AADy7tnUwvteDpnfWWxHxX2Ia?dl=0


----------



## Taylor_elle

Please help me authenticate the following:

Item: Celine Luggage Micro Smooth Calfskin Leather
Listing #:283551130913
Seller: ildiogteco1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lug...130913?txnId=2013151294018#vi__app-cvip-panel
Additional pictures


----------



## Sophia

Taylor_elle said:


> Please help me authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Micro Smooth Calfskin Leather
> Listing #:283551130913
> Seller: ildiogteco1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lug...130913?txnId=2013151294018#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Additional pictures


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Beccysy said:


> Hi, I bought a Celine on ebay and am concerned about the authenticity. Thank you very much vor help!
> 
> Item: Celine classic box medium in camel
> Listing Number: ebay nr. 173964566509
> Seller: lovever2411, https://m.ebay.de/seller?sid=lovever2411&nav=ORDER_DETAILS
> Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/ORG-Celine-...sche-/173964566509?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: i have more fotos here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f5pcxm7fhzhrzal/AADy7tnUwvteDpnfWWxHxX2Ia?dl=0


Terrible fake


----------



## Taylor_elle

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you so much.


----------



## styleformiles

Hi again Sophia! I'm watching on poshmark to authenticate this piece, but it's taking them a full week now, so i'm growing concerned. what do you think? and thank YOU for all that you do around here!!
https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-CE...-Box-BLACK-Bag-Purse-5cb38de4befd3eaa57516280


----------



## livdc

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag Medium Black
Listing Number: 113821119851
Seller: desertrays1978
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/113821119851
Comments: Hi Sophia. This is a Celine Box bag that I had just bought. I wonder if it is authentic? I am also attaching photos of the bag I took myself. Seller said she bought the bag at a Celine store in Florence. The date code reads F-CE-0132. Thank you.


----------



## livdc

Attaching also additional photos. Thank you.


----------



## Sophia

styleformiles said:


> Hi again Sophia! I'm watching on poshmark to authenticate this piece, but it's taking them a full week now, so i'm growing concerned. what do you think? and thank YOU for all that you do around here!!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-CE...-Box-BLACK-Bag-Purse-5cb38de4befd3eaa57516280


I don't think all these pictures correspond to the same bag.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Please authenticate the following for me. Many thanks in advance.

Item: CELINE Micro Luggage Handbag, Black, Gold Details, Céline Gold Logo
Listing: 264155244290
Seller: andmariawaslike
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mic...rentrq:213a594f16c0a9e8a2594b7cff577791|iid:1


----------



## e7erlasting

Hi Sophia, what are your thoughts on the following bag?

Item: CELINE Calfskin Blade Flap Burgundy
Listing: 356480
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-blade-flap-burgundy-356480


----------



## styleformiles

Sophia said:


> I don't think all these pictures correspond to the same bag.


weird. THANK YOU!


----------



## fionlym

Item: Celine belt bag
Seller: Carousell / yuki_reen
Listing Number: 241145786
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-bag-241145786/
Hi, Sophia, would you please help me to authenticate this celine bag?  Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Kaka92

Can someone authenticate this for me please? 
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m94056855906/?ref=brand_category_detail
Item: Celine nano red 
Thank you


----------



## Kaka92

I hope these pictures help!


----------



## Sophia

fionlym said:


> Item: Celine belt bag
> Seller: Carousell / yuki_reen
> Listing Number: 241145786
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-bag-241145786/
> Hi, Sophia, would you please help me to authenticate this celine bag?  Thank you very much for your help!
> View attachment 4497436
> View attachment 4497437
> View attachment 4497438
> View attachment 4497439
> View attachment 4497440


An obvious and terrible fake


----------



## Sophia

Kaka92 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me please?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m94056855906/?ref=brand_category_detail
> Item: Celine nano red
> Thank you


Fake


----------



## fionlym

Sophia said:


> An obvious and terrible fake


Thank you so much for everything, Sophia!


----------



## Kaka92

Sophia said:


> Fake


Can I ask why?


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Sophia! Is this Celine Nano Fluo Pink authentic? Thank you!


----------



## mouniae

Hello!  
I hope you're all doing wonderful!
Could you please authenticate this handbag? I requested more photos which I'm still waiting for, but is it possible to tell just from this one?  I'd rather not pursue it if it's clearly a fake.  I apologize for the link, the seller has a private instagram page (it's a preowned luxury goods account), but she does accept requests.  I initially contacted them to sell a pair of YSL candy heels.  I am posting the link anyway, as well as a screenshot of the post.  
thank you so much!!


----------



## haybeau

Can anyone help me? I bought this nano luggage from theRealReal. Is she actually real?? Thank you in advance!


----------



## haybeau

One more picture:


----------



## Kaka92

Sophia said:


> Fake


Sophia thank you so much. After I saw it in person, it was fake like you said. I am going to return it to the seller. Anyways saving $900


----------



## Smc2013!

Hello, Sophia! I was hoping that you would authenticate this for me. (I’m still searching for that “perfect first Celine bag”.) Thanks again, in advance! 

Item: Celine Pebbled Leather Tote
Seller: 2end. hand. daisy (eBay)
Listing Number: 264406851396
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264406851396


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Sophia, here are some more pictures if this bag: Celine Nano Fluo Pink. please let me know if it’s authentic or fake appreciate your kind help! ❤️


----------



## haybeau

One more of my nano for good measure..


----------



## haybeau

Sorry, I’m obviously new to this page and thread... I realize I didn’t post my request in the proper format. I don’t want my authentication request to be skipped or missed. The link to the bag is:

https://www.therealreal.com/product...line-nano-luggage-tote-ZP7wdL9ANEY?position=4

If you would prefer I repost everything in one single post, please let me know. Thank you so much for your time and help!


----------



## Kathrinadyana

Hi Sophia! I have my eyes on a nano luggage that I would really appreciate if you would authenticate. 
Item: Celine Nano luggage
Listing Number: 7765479
Seller: sabine
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-7765479.shtml


----------



## ployly888

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Micro belt bag .
thank you


----------



## Bianca90

Hi, would you be so kind to authenticate this bag: 

Item: Trio
Listing Number: 7841615
Seller: ju
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...t-leder-trio-celine-handtaschen-7841615.shtml
Comments: 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Gabi_May29

Hello, 

Would you be so Kind and Authenticate this Bag for me? 

Item: Box Bag Medium Black
Listig Number: - 
Seller: - 
Link: bought it at an Auction
Comments:


----------



## Gabi_May29

Gabi_May29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you be so Kind and Authenticate this Bag for me?
> 
> Item: Box Bag Medium Black
> Listig Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: bought it at an Auction
> Comments:


----------



## Gabi_May29




----------



## Sophia

Gabi_May29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you be so Kind and Authenticate this Bag for me?
> 
> Item: Box Bag Medium Black
> Listig Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: bought it at an Auction
> Comments:


Fake


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello!

Has Anyone ever heard or bought from this seller? https://www.ebay.com/usr/chiara221288?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 REALLY interested in one of their items! But am not sure  Thank you guys and Sophia for all the help!


----------



## Smc2013!

Hi, Sophia! I’m hoping to be able to purchase this bag today, however, I’d appreciate your opinion on it first. I want to be sure it’s authentic. Thanks again!  

Item: Celine Medium Phantom 
Seller: loubsnstuff (Poshmark)
Listing #: n/a
Link: https://posh.mk/O7FSunmpMY


----------



## haybeau

Hi Sofia, could you please help me authenticate this nano I purchased from theRealReal? Your help is very much appreciated!!

Item: Céline Nano Luggage
Seller: the RealReal
Listing #: n/a
Link: 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...line-nano-luggage-tote-ZP7wdL9ANEY?position=4


----------



## midori_bluez

Hi Sophia,

May I trouble you to help authenticate the bag that I have recently bought on eBay?
Item: Celine Nano Dune
Seller: naben_2164
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/392336700082

Thank you very much.


----------



## laura1976

My local consignment shop has this bag available.  I think its burnt orange... Just confused by the two lines of numbers, I've only ever seen one line and then the made in Italy.  Please authenticate! THanks!


----------



## hapi2009

Hello authenticators! Please help authenticate this bag. I’ve included additional photos I’ve taken. Thank you for your help!

Item: Celine medium box bag liege leather
Seller: tinkeet
Ebay item number: 113816970408
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113816970408


----------



## jmc3007

midori_bluez said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> May I trouble you to help authenticate the bag that I have recently bought on eBay?
> Item: Celine Nano Dune
> Seller: naben_2164
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/392336700082
> 
> Thank you very much.


just pointing out that the receipt was dated before the nano was actually manufactured? I really need go back to the future.


----------



## fahsai3344

the only concern I have is that the dust bag feels kinda cheap... Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello Sophia, here are some more pictures if this bag: Celine Nano Fluo Pink. please let me know if it’s authentic or fake appreciate your kind help! ❤️


Authentic - earlier edition of the Nano before some production changes.


----------



## Sophia

Smc2013! said:


> Hello, Sophia! I was hoping that you would authenticate this for me. (I’m still searching for that “perfect first Celine bag”.) Thanks again, in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Pebbled Leather Tote
> Seller: 2end. hand. daisy (eBay)
> Listing Number: 264406851396
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264406851396


Fake


----------



## Sophia

haybeau said:


> Can anyone help me? I bought this nano luggage from theRealReal. Is she actually real?? Thank you in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ployly888 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Micro belt bag .
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501657
> View attachment 4501658
> View attachment 4501659
> View attachment 4501660


Fake


----------



## Sophia

fahsai3344 said:


> View attachment 4506285
> View attachment 4506286
> View attachment 4506287
> View attachment 4506288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only concern I have is that the dust bag feels kinda cheap... Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506283


Fake


----------



## Sophia

laura1976 said:


> My local consignment shop has this bag available.  I think its burnt orange... Just confused by the two lines of numbers, I've only ever seen one line and then the made in Italy.  Please authenticate! THanks!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

midori_bluez said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> May I trouble you to help authenticate the bag that I have recently bought on eBay?
> Item: Celine Nano Dune
> Seller: naben_2164
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/392336700082
> 
> Thank you very much.


I'd stay away given the receipt.


----------



## haybeau

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## ployly888

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you


----------



## melusinex

Hi Sophia,

Would you kindly authenticate this item? A black Celine box is my dream bag, but the burgundy is a close second.

Item: Celine Medium Classic - Burgundy
Listing Number: 303166979106
Seller: eBay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Classic-Bag-In-Burgundy-Box-Calfskin-NEW-w-o-tags/303166979106


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate this item? A black Celine box is my dream bag, but the burgundy is a close second.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic - Burgundy
> Listing Number: 303166979106
> Seller: eBay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Classic-Bag-In-Burgundy-Box-Calfskin-NEW-w-o-tags/303166979106



Insane that this buyer is advertising this bag as authentic - it is surely a fake.


----------



## melusinex

Sophia said:


> Insane that this buyer is advertising this bag as authentic - it is surely a fake.



Whew! Thank you.


----------



## Ckhamvong24

1


----------



## e7erlasting

e7erlasting said:


> Hi Sophia, what are your thoughts on the following bag?
> 
> Item: CELINE Calfskin Blade Flap Burgundy
> Listing: 356480
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-blade-flap-burgundy-356480



Sorry, just a gentle bump in case this was missed. Please let me know if what's posted is not enough. Thank you!


----------



## midori_bluez

Sophia said:


> I'd stay away given the receipt.


Thank you Sophia


----------



## melusinex

Please take a look when you get the chance, Sophia. Fingers crossed second time’s the charm.

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Black
Listing Number: 400674
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-400674


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Please take a look when you get the chance, Sophia. Fingers crossed second time’s the charm.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Black
> Listing Number: 400674
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-400674



Authentic, but priced a bit too high.


----------



## Sophia

e7erlasting said:


> Sorry, just a gentle bump in case this was missed. Please let me know if what's posted is not enough. Thank you!



Sorry I totally missed this. I've been busy with work for a few weeks. This bag is authentic and stunning! I have it in black!


----------



## melusinex

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but priced a bit too high.


Thank you so much, Sophia! It’s my absolute dream bag, plus it has the old logo. I’m trying to be smart and wait for the price to go down more, but I’m scared someone else will snatch it up. Ah decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Thank you so much, Sophia! It’s my absolute dream bag, plus it has the old logo. I’m trying to be smart and wait for the price to go down more, but I’m scared someone else will snatch it up. Ah decisions, decisions.



I'd say wait it out a bit!


----------



## mara375

Hello, 
I was wondering if I could have an eBay item authenticated:

Item: CÉLINE Classic Box Medium Handbag - Sky Blue - Authentic
Listing: 273893336967
Seller: yingwang8901
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/273893336967
Comments: price seems too good to be true but I'm not sure. (It's also listed on Tradesy with more pictures but no date code photo.)

Thank you for your time!


----------



## mara375

Following up-
Here is the link for the same Box bag on Tradesy-

Item: Celine classic box-medium sky blue leather cross  body bag
Listing: 25777311
Seller: Crystal W
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-sky-blue-leather-cross-body-bag/25777311/

Thank you again for your time


----------



## hapi2009

hapi2009 said:


> Hello authenticators! Please help authenticate this bag. I’ve included additional photos I’ve taken. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine medium box bag liege leather
> Seller: tinkeet
> Ebay item number: 113816970408
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113816970408



Hi Sophia, please help authenticate this bag. Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sophia

mara375 said:


> Following up-
> Here is the link for the same Box bag on Tradesy-
> 
> Item: Celine classic box-medium sky blue leather cross  body bag
> Listing: 25777311
> Seller: Crystal W
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-sky-blue-leather-cross-body-bag/25777311/
> 
> Thank you again for your time



Hey dear, I still need clear pictures of the Made in Italy stamp and the date code too


----------



## Sophia

hapi2009 said:


> Hi Sophia, please help authenticate this bag. Your help is greatly appreciated!


Do you own this bag? Can you send me more pictures?


----------



## hapi2009

Sophia said:


> Do you own this bag? Can you send me more pictures?


Hi Sophia, I just bought it from ebay and received it last week. What areas of the bag should I take pictures of to help? Thank you again for your help in authenticating this bag.


----------



## Sophia

hapi2009 said:


> Hi Sophia, I just bought it from ebay and received it last week. What areas of the bag should I take pictures of to help? Thank you again for your help in authenticating this bag.



Clear pictures in natural light of the front logo, Made in Italy stamp, and detailed pictures of the leather. Thank you!


----------



## Glazkova

Girls, please help me to Authenticate this Celine medium luggage phantom. Seller claims it’s original. Can it be with such serial number? Bag was bought in 2014 she said. 
Please help.


----------



## Glazkova

Sorry forgot the add the link to bag. Celine phantom. I added the pictures seller sent me. It’s no serial number ?

Посмотри объявление "Сумка Celine phantom оригинал" на Авито:  

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## mara375

Sophia said:


> Hey dear, I still need clear pictures of the Made in Italy stamp and the date code too



Thanks for your reply! I requested those photos from the seller and she did add them to the listing. 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-sky-blue-leather-cross-body-bag/25777311/


----------



## Sophia

mara375 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I requested those photos from the seller and she did add them to the listing.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-medium-sky-blue-leather-cross-body-bag/25777311/


Authentic. Don't worry about the lower price - this color does not do well on the resale market.


----------



## Glazkova

Dear Sophia 
Please help with your opinion


----------



## mara375

Sophia said:


> Authentic. Don't worry about the lower price - this color does not do well on the resale market.


okay, thank you very much! I appreciate your time


----------



## e7erlasting

Sophia said:


> Sorry I totally missed this. I've been busy with work for a few weeks. This bag is authentic and stunning! I have it in black!



Please don't apologise! Thank you so much and yes it's stunning.  

I know this is not the place, but would you mind if I ask how heavy your Blade bag is? I think the decision will come down to its weight, which I can't find much information on online.


----------



## Sophia

e7erlasting said:


> Please don't apologise! Thank you so much and yes it's stunning.
> 
> I know this is not the place, but would you mind if I ask how heavy your Blade bag is? I think the decision will come down to its weight, which I can't find much information on online.



Mine is super lightweight especially when compared to all my other Céline bags. All in all, it is not a heavy bag.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Sophia, I'd appreciate your opinion on this Blade.  Was it made in black with silver hardware?  TIA!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ine-blade-shoulder-bag-BFfCkI6iV5Q?position=5


----------



## Sophia

serenityneow said:


> Hi Sophia, I'd appreciate your opinion on this Blade.  Was it made in black with silver hardware?  TIA!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ine-blade-shoulder-bag-BFfCkI6iV5Q?position=5



This is authentic. However, this leather does not age well on the Blade. I recommend the smooth leather in black and gold hardware.


----------



## Glazkova

Please help to authenticate. Would really appreciate. (Attaching some extra photos seller sent me. And below is the link) 

Посмотри объявление "Сумка Celine phantom оригинал" на Авито:  

Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## Sophia

Glazkova said:


> Girls, please help me to Authenticate this Celine medium luggage phantom. Seller claims it’s original. Can it be with such serial number? Bag was bought in 2014 she said.
> Please help.



For the sake of the missing serial number - I'd stay away from this bag


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks, Sophia, you think the pebbled leather doesn’t age well?  I had one in dark green and thought it seemed more durable than my smooth leather gray one, but I ended up selling it because I wasn’t in love with the color.  I’m a huge Blade fan, obviously!  i just never saw black with silver hardware.  I can’t do black with gold.  I have too many bags in that combo as it is.


----------



## Sophia

serenityneow said:


> Thanks, Sophia, you think the pebbled leather doesn’t age well?  I had one in dark green and thought it seemed more durable than my smooth leather gray one, but I ended up selling it because I wasn’t in love with the color.  I’m a huge Blade fan, obviously!  i just never saw black with silver hardware.  I can’t do black with gold.  I have too many bags in that combo as it is.



The bag loses it's structure and the leather around the frontal metal clasps starts to pucker and sag!


----------



## Glazkova

Sophia said:


> For the sake of the missing serial number - I'd stay away from this bag


Thank you 
I’m sorry can you review it again. She found it and send me  would be really helpful. (Pearled grey color)


----------



## fford1

Dear Sophia
Can you please help me take a look when you get the chance, another Medium Clasp handbag

Item: Celine Medium Clasp - Black
Listing Number: 7899255
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-7899255.shtml

The photos are in the listed page

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Glazkova said:


> Thank you
> I’m sorry can you review it again. She found it and send me  would be really helpful. (Pearled grey color)



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

fford1 said:


> Dear Sophia
> Can you please help me take a look when you get the chance, another Medium Clasp handbag
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Clasp - Black
> Listing Number: 7899255
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-clasp-celine-handbag-7899255.shtml
> 
> The photos are in the listed page
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## hapi2009

Sophia said:


> Clear pictures in natural light of the front logo, Made in Italy stamp, and detailed pictures of the leather. Thank you!


Hi Sophia, please see attached pictures. Thanks!!


----------



## Glazkova

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank u so much


----------



## serenityneow

Good to know, thanks! 





Sophia said:


> The bag loses it's structure and the leather around the frontal metal clasps starts to pucker and sag!


----------



## eitak2006

Hi! Could you please help in authenticating this Celine Box Bag? Thank you in advance!

Item: Celine Classic Small Classic Black Box Calfskin Shoulder Bag
Listing No.: 25703489
Seller: Christy C.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-small-classic-black-box-calfskin-shoulder-bag/25703489/


----------



## Sophia

eitak2006 said:


> Hi! Could you please help in authenticating this Celine Box Bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Small Classic Black Box Calfskin Shoulder Bag
> Listing No.: 25703489
> Seller: Christy C.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-small-classic-black-box-calfskin-shoulder-bag/25703489/


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

hapi2009 said:


> Hi Sophia, please see attached pictures. Thanks!!


I honestly believe that this bag is a super fake.


----------



## HM1983

Hello, could you please authenticate this bag? 

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag - Black
Listing Number: 373385
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-373385
Thank you so much!


----------



## Rooz182

Could you authenticate this 

Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Mini Luggage Black
Listing Number: 396079
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-396079
Comments: I’m sorry if I missed a detail to post this is for my gf, I don’t know much about purses this would be a huge help! Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

HM1983 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag - Black
> Listing Number: 373385
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-373385
> Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Rooz182 said:


> Could you authenticate this
> 
> Item: Celine Smooth Calfskin Mini Luggage Black
> Listing Number: 396079
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-396079
> Comments: I’m sorry if I missed a detail to post this is for my gf, I don’t know much about purses this would be a huge help! Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## dunatskie

Hi, please help authenticate this bag. Thanks! 

Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
Listing Number: 231538689
Seller: Carousell seller
Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/231538689
Comments: My sister wants to buy this but I’m not sure if she should. Seller says it’s authentic and she bought from harrods but I don’t know much about bags. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

dunatskie said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
> Listing Number: 231538689
> Seller: Carousell seller
> Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/231538689
> Comments: My sister wants to buy this but I’m not sure if she should. Seller says it’s authentic and she bought from harrods but I don’t know much about bags. Thanks!


The seller is a liar because this bag is fake.


----------



## HM1983

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## e7erlasting

Sophia said:


> Mine is super lightweight especially when compared to all my other Céline bags. All in all, it is not a heavy bag.



Hi again Sophia. Thanks for your reply before. I found another Blade locally which is a huge plus for me. Would you mind having a look at this one too? Please let me know if the pictures there are not enough. I also have a quick question: are the Blade bags with the little leather knot at the front exactly the same as other Blade bags in terms of dimensions and shoulder strap length? I wasn't even aware they existed. Thanks very much for your time. 

Item: Authentic Vintage Celine messenger Bag
Listing Number: 333291267466
Seller: designerthreads89
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...267466?hash=item4d99b5258a:g:eqYAAOSwuU9dHavf
(pics in listing)


----------



## Sophia

e7erlasting said:


> Hi again Sophia. Thanks for your reply before. I found another Blade locally which is a huge plus for me. Would you mind having a look at this one too? Please let me know if the pictures there are not enough. I also have a quick question: are the Blade bags with the little leather knot at the front exactly the same as other Blade bags in terms of dimensions and shoulder strap length? I wasn't even aware they existed. Thanks very much for your time.
> 
> Item: Authentic Vintage Celine messenger Bag
> Listing Number: 333291267466
> Seller: designerthreads89
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...267466?hash=item4d99b5258a:g:eqYAAOSwuU9dHavf
> (pics in listing)



This bag is authentic. This bag is a littler longer than the regular Blade - which I also own too. It's also much lighter in weight than the regular Blade. 

I honestly prefer this bag in the beautiful Burgundy color. I've seen this taupe color before in real life and it falls a little flat for me!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Sophia, can you kindly help me authenticate this Celine Nano bag please? Appreciate your very kind assistance.Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello Sophia, can you kindly help me authenticate this Celine Nano bag please? Appreciate your very kind assistance.Thank you!


Fake


----------



## Dcbagirl112

Hello- would you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much.

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium
Listing Number: Not sure- cannot find, I apologize
Seller: Poshmark, @cuizhen    
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-box-5d1d481908d2c2cc541ef8f7
Comments: I've been searching for this color but not sure if it is authentic. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## e7erlasting

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic. This bag is a littler longer than the regular Blade - which I also own too. It's also much lighter in weight than the regular Blade.
> 
> I honestly prefer this bag in the beautiful Burgundy color. I've seen this taupe color before in real life and it falls a little flat for me!



Oh thank you! What makes it different that it would be lighter? Do you mean it is longer dimension wise or the strap is longer?

Thanks for your help... decisions decisions...! 

EDIT: Never mind, the taupe bag sold.


----------



## Sophia

e7erlasting said:


> Oh thank you! What makes it different that it would be lighter? Do you mean it is longer dimension wise or the strap is longer?
> 
> Thanks for your help... decisions decisions...!
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, the taupe bag sold.



They are two completely different bags in terms of construction and thickness of leather.


----------



## picky picky

Hi, I think I was too quick to purchase these Celine Baby Audrey (41053/S) sunglasses and am hoping someone else can take a look and let me know if you think they're authentic or not. I'm concerned that the 'CE' mark normally on the side next to the "CELINE MADE IN ITALY"  text on the right arm is missing. 

Here's the original eBay link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Bab...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

What do you all think? It's not too late for me to file a return.


----------



## Rooz182

Hi Sophia, someone else was quick with the original listing that I asked about and bought the purse before I could get it. Ive been looking since then, and found two other listings I would appreciate you looking over:

Item: Celine Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Black
Listing Number: 383622
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-383622

Item: Celine 2017 Small Belt Bag
Listing Number: CEL96171
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../celine-2017-small-belt-bag-5pp8m?position=89
Comments: Thanks for your time, if they're both authentic would you have input on which one  I should lean towards getting? Thank you!


----------



## neatfreak

Hi! You all are the best, was hoping someone could authenticate for me. Thank you SO much!

Item: Celine Small Big Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Boombayeh
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2950-Small-Big-Bag-With-Long-Strap-In-Smooth-Light-Camel-Calfskin/113781730254?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments: Seller is v.responsive and has decent feedback (but not perfect historically, but sells a ton of designer stuff and seems to get all positive feedback these days), but also has posted a few times on PF when authenticators have said bags are fake claiming to have more pics and not coming back with them. BUT Celine bags posted on here from him have all been authentic as far as I can tell. I did buy it, but have already communicated with the seller that I'll be authenticating it, they've been very nice.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Sophia

Rooz182 said:


> Hi Sophia, someone else was quick with the original listing that I asked about and bought the purse before I could get it. Ive been looking since then, and found two other listings I would appreciate you looking over:
> 
> Item: Celine Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Black
> Listing Number: 383622
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-black-383622
> 
> Item: Celine 2017 Small Belt Bag
> Listing Number: CEL96171
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../celine-2017-small-belt-bag-5pp8m?position=89
> Comments: Thanks for your time, if they're both authentic would you have input on which one  I should lean towards getting? Thank you!



Both are authentic! And DEFINiTELY get the first one from Fashionphile. The condition looks fantastic. The leather has already puckered and distorted on the second one from TRR.


----------



## Sophia

neatfreak said:


> Hi! You all are the best, was hoping someone could authenticate for me. Thank you SO much!
> 
> Item: Celine Small Big Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Boombayeh
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-2950-Small-Big-Bag-With-Long-Strap-In-Smooth-Light-Camel-Calfskin/113781730254?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments: Seller is v.responsive and has decent feedback (but not perfect historically, but sells a ton of designer stuff and seems to get all positive feedback these days), but also has posted a few times on PF when authenticators have said bags are fake claiming to have more pics and not coming back with them. BUT Celine bags posted on here from him have all been authentic as far as I can tell. I did buy it, but have already communicated with the seller that I'll be authenticating it, they've been very nice.
> 
> Thank you!!!



They are very reputable and bag is authentic.


----------



## neatfreak

Sophia said:


> They are very reputable and bag is authentic.


Perfect, thanks so much! Phew.


----------



## Lilychinny

Hi Sophia!

Now searching for a nano belt bag after scoring a micro and just snatched this from Fashionphile but it hasn't shipped yet. (At least they have a 30 day refund policy if it's fake). Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine Grey Nano Belt Bag
Listing Number: 402408
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-nano-belt-bag-grey-402408


----------



## Glazkova

Please help to authenticate this Céline phantom of 2018. Large. Thank you. 

Link :  
Посмотри объявление "Сумки" на Авито:  

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## Leogenny

Hello Sophia, could you authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much. 
Item: Celine luggage ( it is listed as nano, but it looks like mini) 
Sorry I cannot find item number. 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NAN...053299?hash=item3d914267b3:g:EWoAAOSw6TtdUxJC
Seller: aqttrading


----------



## Sophia

Leogenny said:


> Hello Sophia, could you authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much.
> Item: Celine luggage ( it is listed as nano, but it looks like mini)
> Sorry I cannot find item number.
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-NAN...053299?hash=item3d914267b3:g:EWoAAOSw6TtdUxJC
> Seller: aqttrading



I need clear pictures of the frontal logo and the made in italy stamp


----------



## Glazkova

Hi Sophia. Please help to authenticate. Large phantom. Grateful. 

Link: 
Посмотри объявление "Сумки" на Авито:  

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## urbanshark

Hello, could you authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much.
Item: 183915897900
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-M...R-/183915897900?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
Seller:  schoolsolus


----------



## Leogenny

Sophia said:


> I need clear pictures of the frontal logo and the made in italy stamp


I asked the seller for specific additional pictures. I will add as soon as I hear back. Thank you


----------



## dwangsa

Hello sophia. can you help me to authenticate this celine bag? 
thankyouu
link :


----------



## Sophia

urbanshark said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much.
> Item: 183915897900
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-M...R-/183915897900?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
> Seller:  schoolsolus


I think this bag is a super fake


----------



## Sophia

dwangsa said:


> Hello sophia. can you help me to authenticate this celine bag?
> thankyouu
> link :



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Glazkova said:


> Hi Sophia. Please help to authenticate. Large phantom. Grateful.
> 
> Link:
> Посмотри объявление "Сумки" на Авито:
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


I need clear pictures of the frontal logo and the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## dwangsa

Sophia said:


> Authentic


thankyou so much ❤️


----------



## Oktaniya

Hi Sophia. I will be really grateful if you'll give me your opinion about this bag, please 
The seller told me it was a gift and she don't know if it is real or not. Ive asked her to find out the serial number tag, she promised to send me it tonight. Here some photos. And thank you a lot!


----------



## ali1290

Hi Sophia, 

Can you please help to authenticate this bag? 

Item: Celine Medium Frame Bag in Dark Green / LT Blue 
Listing Number: # 25798549
Seller: Coco-Luxury via Tradesy 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-fr...tblue-calfskin-leather-shoulder-bag/25798549/
Comments:  Pic with interior serial number is a red flag to me, seeing how the zipper is constructed isn't that great, edge looks frayed? Please let me know your thoughts! 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## marijamjau

Hi Sophia, 

Please could you help me authenticate this Celine Phantom Cabas bag I have purchased?

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom
Listing Number: 359779348
Seller: Jenka1316
Link: https://www.tradera.com/item/341717/359779348/celine-cabas-phantom-bag#view-item-main
Comments: No serial number inside, feels soft and nice quality. Worried about Celine Paris logo and inner pocket construction/Celine logo leather patch attached to the pocket. Bear in mind bag is quite worn. 

I have attached images. 

Thank you so, so much.


----------



## Sophia

Oktaniya said:


> Hi Sophia. I will be really grateful if you'll give me your opinion about this bag, please
> The seller told me it was a gift and she don't know if it is real or not. Ive asked her to find out the serial number tag, she promised to send me it tonight. Here some photos. And thank you a lot!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

marijamjau said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Please could you help me authenticate this Celine Phantom Cabas bag I have purchased?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom
> Listing Number: 359779348
> Seller: Jenka1316
> Link: https://www.tradera.com/item/341717/359779348/celine-cabas-phantom-bag#view-item-main
> Comments: No serial number inside, feels soft and nice quality. Worried about Celine Paris logo and inner pocket construction/Celine logo leather patch attached to the pocket. Bear in mind bag is quite worn.
> 
> I have attached images.
> 
> Thank you so, so much.


Fake


----------



## Sophia

ali1290 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Frame Bag in Dark Green / LT Blue
> Listing Number: # 25798549
> Seller: Coco-Luxury via Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-fr...tblue-calfskin-leather-shoulder-bag/25798549/
> Comments:  Pic with interior serial number is a red flag to me, seeing how the zipper is constructed isn't that great, edge looks frayed? Please let me know your thoughts!
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Looks authentic but need clearer pics of logo. This bag is heavily super faked


----------



## marijamjau

Sophia said:


> Fake


Hi Sophia, 

Thanks for your speedy reply and help, much appreciated!
Are you able to tell me how you can tell so I can go back to this seller?


----------



## Sophia

marijamjau said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thanks for your speedy reply and help, much appreciated!
> Are you able to tell me how you can tell so I can go back to this seller?



The font on the logo inside and outside of the font is completely off. It's a terrible fake actually!


----------



## nattyt145

Hi Sophia,

Could you please help to authenticate this nano? Thanks in advance!!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl Grained
Listing Number: 163779974240
Seller: shevivia
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Kohl-Grained-Calfskin-Nano-Luggage-Bag/163779974240
Comments: I just have a bit of concern that the front CELINE logo in gold appears smaller than other Nano luggage bags I've seen in the past. Also, in the inside "CELINE Made in Italy" leather tag has rounded corners at the bottom, and I've seen authentic Nano's to have more of a sharper/angular corners. Attaching additional photos shared by the seller, of the zipper marking and the inside date code.


----------



## lxrac

nattyt145 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this nano? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl Grained
> Listing Number: 163779974240
> Seller: shevivia
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Kohl-Grained-Calfskin-Nano-Luggage-Bag/163779974240
> Comments: I just have a bit of concern that the front CELINE logo in gold appears smaller than other Nano luggage bags I've seen in the past. Also, in the inside "CELINE Made in Italy" leather tag has rounded corners at the bottom, and I've seen authentic Nano's to have more of a sharper/angular corners. Attaching additional photos shared by the seller, of the zipper marking and the inside date code.
> View attachment 4518480
> View attachment 4518481
> View attachment 4518482



I am not an expert Celine authenticator but it looks legit to me. I asked my friend who has a Celine and he said it looked real too.


----------



## HM1983

Could you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag Amazone
Listing Number: 402506
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-amazone-402506


----------



## dwangsa

hi


----------



## Sophia

nattyt145 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this nano? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Kohl Grained
> Listing Number: 163779974240
> Seller: shevivia
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Kohl-Grained-Calfskin-Nano-Luggage-Bag/163779974240
> Comments: I just have a bit of concern that the front CELINE logo in gold appears smaller than other Nano luggage bags I've seen in the past. Also, in the inside "CELINE Made in Italy" leather tag has rounded corners at the bottom, and I've seen authentic Nano's to have more of a sharper/angular corners. Attaching additional photos shared by the seller, of the zipper marking and the inside date code.
> View attachment 4518480
> View attachment 4518481
> View attachment 4518482



I honestly have a hunch that this bag is a super fake.


----------



## ali1290

Sophia said:


> Looks authentic but need clearer pics of logo. This bag is heavily super faked


Thanks Sophia! It really is so unfortunate its heavily super faked.  I love the medium frame bag and have been wanting to get one for a while! I think I'll wait to purchase from a more reputable seller like Fashionphile. Read some red-flag postings on the seller.


----------



## Power123

Please authenticate this celine

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag - Medium burgundy
Listing Number: 193003535235
Seller: jc9798
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/193003535235
Comments:


----------



## ytplano

Hi Sophia, 
Would you please kindly authenticate this bag?

Item:  Celine box medium in lizard
Listing Number:  NA
Seller: local 
Link:  https://offerup.com/item/detail/729475330/
Comments:  Seller said it was it was a gift.  Thank you so much!


----------



## nattyt145

Sophia said:


> I honestly have a hunch that this bag is a super fake.


Thank you SO much for confirming!! I'm so glad I did not purchase, and wow these superfakes are scary!!


----------



## ellenychang

Hi Sophia:
Could you please help me authenticate this Celine medium strap wallet?
Item: CELINE BICOLOUR MEDIUM STRAP WALLET
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Poshmark seller
Original sale listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-BICOLOUR-MEDIUM-STRAP-WALLET-IN-GRAYRED-5d4b3faebe10c4a40ae6f9e2
I've also taken some photos of the actual item. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

ellenychang said:


> Hi Sophia:
> Could you please help me authenticate this Celine medium strap wallet?
> Item: CELINE BICOLOUR MEDIUM STRAP WALLET
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Poshmark seller
> Original sale listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/CELINE-BICOLOUR-MEDIUM-STRAP-WALLET-IN-GRAYRED-5d4b3faebe10c4a40ae6f9e2
> I've also taken some photos of the actual item. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4519758
> View attachment 4519759
> View attachment 4519761
> View attachment 4519762
> View attachment 4519763
> View attachment 4519764
> View attachment 4519765



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ytplano said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Would you please kindly authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:  Celine box medium in lizard
> Listing Number:  NA
> Seller: local
> Link:  https://offerup.com/item/detail/729475330/
> Comments:  Seller said it was it was a gift.  Thank you so much!



I'd stay away from this bag given the low price. I'd need clear frontal pictures of the logo to authenticate further.


----------



## Sophia

Power123 said:


> Please authenticate this celine
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Bag - Medium burgundy
> Listing Number: 193003535235
> Seller: jc9798
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/193003535235
> Comments:


Fake


----------



## Sophia

ali1290 said:


> Thanks Sophia! It really is so unfortunate its heavily super faked.  I love the medium frame bag and have been wanting to get one for a while! I think I'll wait to purchase from a more reputable seller like Fashionphile. Read some red-flag postings on the seller.



What color combo are you looking for? And what is your budget? PM me!


----------



## ytplano

Sophia said:


> I'd stay away from this bag given the low price. I'd need clear frontal pictures of the logo to authenticate further.


Thank you so much for your help.  I will ask the seller for additional pictures.  Have a great day!!!!


----------



## ellenychang

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so so much, Sophia! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## HM1983

HM1983 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag Amazone
> Listing Number: 402506
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-amazone-402506



Bumping in case this was missed. I think it's priced high, but I really want this color in the old logo

Thanks so much


----------



## dwangsa

Hello Sophia. Could you please authenticate this celine belt bag? 
Shop : 
This is the photo of the bag. Thankyouu


----------



## newtopreloved2019

Item: Celine Grey Croc-Embossed Nubuck Medium Phantom Tote
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Haute Classics (Toronto consignment store)
Link:https://www.hauteclassics.com/produ...dium-phantom-tote?_pos=8&_sid=9e5b0aff8&_ss=r
Comments: I'd really appreciate thoughts on authenticity for this phantom. I've never bought Celine before so i don't trust just my opinion. Please note the photos are from the listing, i have not bought this bag so it's not in my possession. Thank you.


----------



## Oktaniya

Sophia said:


> Fake


Hello Sophia, 
Thanks a lot , a lot for your help! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Lilychinny

Hello! I was hoping you can help authenticate this nano belt bag I just received. I tried my best to get
a clear shot of the serial numbers but there are two sets of serial numbers along the bag. Thank you!
Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Grey
Listing Number: 402408
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-nano-belt-bag-grey-402408


----------



## Sophia

dwangsa said:


> Hello Sophia. Could you please authenticate this celine belt bag?
> Shop :
> This is the photo of the bag. Thankyouu



Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Lilychinny said:


> Hello! I was hoping you can help authenticate this nano belt bag I just received. I tried my best to get
> a clear shot of the serial numbers but there are two sets of serial numbers along the bag. Thank you!
> Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag in Grey
> Listing Number: 402408
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-nano-belt-bag-grey-402408
> View attachment 4520784
> View attachment 4520785
> 
> View attachment 4520770
> View attachment 4520772
> View attachment 4520773
> View attachment 4520774
> View attachment 4520775
> View attachment 4520790
> View attachment 4520794
> View attachment 4520798


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

newtopreloved2019 said:


> Item: Celine Grey Croc-Embossed Nubuck Medium Phantom Tote
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Haute Classics (Toronto consignment store)
> Link:https://www.hauteclassics.com/produ...dium-phantom-tote?_pos=8&_sid=9e5b0aff8&_ss=r
> Comments: I'd really appreciate thoughts on authenticity for this phantom. I've never bought Celine before so i don't trust just my opinion. Please note the photos are from the listing, i have not bought this bag so it's not in my possession. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4520420
> View attachment 4520420
> View attachment 4520420
> View attachment 4520421
> View attachment 4520420
> View attachment 4520421
> View attachment 4520422
> View attachment 4520424
> View attachment 4520425
> View attachment 4520426
> View attachment 4520427
> View attachment 4520428
> View attachment 4520429
> View attachment 4520430


Authentic


----------



## dwangsa

Sophia said:


> Authentic


thankyou so much ❤️


----------



## dadamo

Newbie here! I believe this post is similar to the one above with red colour above but I realized too late it seems and I'm already beyond mad at myself for taking a leap for buying the one below: 

item: Celine Medium Classic Bag - Amazone Green - RRP $4,400
Listing Number: 392366916534
Seller: yummygirlstore 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/392366916534

I was wondering what about this one that I spotted after i bought the one above: 
Item: CÉLINE BY PHOEBE PHILO MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX BAG IN CALFSKIN AMAZONE RRP 2,850 GBP
Listing Number: 123862501511
Seller: ralphgibbs14
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BY-...rentrq:b499386a16c0a860e4d25700fff8db3d|iid:1


Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## KKT_18

Dear respective Moderators and Authenticators,

If you could help me authenticate this Vintage Celine Macadam bag for me.
Item: Celine Macadam Shoulder Bag
Seller: from Carousell.ph
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/celine-paris-macadam-pattern-handbag-205796729/

I actually bought the bag already, but I just want to authenticate it, since it's hard to find photo references of this bag on the internet.


Thank you in advanced.


----------



## KKT_18

To anyone who could help me authenticate,

I already posted on the "Authenticate this" thread, but i've read that the authenticators on that thread can only authenticate phoebe philo era.

If any of you could come across this thread and help me out.

Item: Celine Macadam Shoulder Bag
Seller: from Carousell.ph
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/celine-paris-macadam-pattern-handbag-205796729/

I actually bought the bag already, but I just want to authenticate it, since it's hard to find photo references of this bag on the internet.


Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Sophia

dadamo said:


> Newbie here! I believe this post is similar to the one above with red colour above but I realized too late it seems and I'm already beyond mad at myself for taking a leap for buying the one below:
> 
> item: Celine Medium Classic Bag - Amazone Green - RRP $4,400
> Listing Number: 392366916534
> Seller: yummygirlstore
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/392366916534
> 
> I was wondering what about this one that I spotted after i bought the one above:
> Item: CÉLINE BY PHOEBE PHILO MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX BAG IN CALFSKIN AMAZONE RRP 2,850 GBP
> Listing Number: 123862501511
> Seller: ralphgibbs14
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BY-PHOEBE-PHILO-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BOX-BAG-IN-CALFSKIN-AMAZONE-RRP-2-850-GBP/123862501511?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=e9b5169a477d451fbaa29a34ea0778d9&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=392366916534&itm=123862501511&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b4b8fb29-c420-11e9-b72f-74dbd180fdf6|parentrq:b499386a16c0a860e4d25700fff8db3d|iid:1
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Do ask the seller if the bag is authentic - as it is not stated anywhere in the listing.


----------



## mannydog

Hi Sophia, 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag:

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Designer_Consignor_Girls (on Instagram)
Link: 
Comments:   Seller listed dimensions are 10x7.  I have attached more photos I've requested from the seller.  Please let me know if you need more info.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## ytplano

Sophia said:


> I'd stay away from this bag given the low price. I'd need clear frontal pictures of the logo to authenticate further.


Hi Sophia, here are two pictures.


----------



## melusinex

Ugh, someone beat me to the black Box I’ve been stalking 

Sophia, could you please authenticate this one?

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Black
Listing Number: 376911
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-376911


----------



## dadamo

Sophia said:


> Do ask the seller if the bag is authentic - as it is not stated anywhere in the listing.



Thank you for the reply. You have no idea how much we appreciate you doing this for us!
Yes she had said it was authentic and her reviews prior had all been positive on eBay. Did you notice any red flags from the pictures, Sophia?

I did ask her if she could also take a serial/tag number of bag and she hasn't responded since. So I probably won't buy unless I hear back...


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Ugh, someone beat me to the black Box I’ve been stalking
> 
> Sophia, could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Black
> Listing Number: 376911
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-376911



Authentic - but keep in mind this bag is from 2015 - prior to the change in the hardware on the closure. If you see under the closure, there's only 1 spring. I have a Classic from 2015 and the spring popped off and Céline had to replace the entire closure. 2016 and forward - they changed the closure to two springs for more security.


----------



## Sophia

dadamo said:


> Thank you for the reply. You have no idea how much we appreciate you doing this for us!
> Yes she had said it was authentic and her reviews prior had all been positive on eBay. Did you notice any red flags from the pictures, Sophia?
> 
> I did ask her if she could also take a serial/tag number of bag and she hasn't responded since. So I probably won't buy unless I hear back...



The bag in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## melusinex

Sophia said:


> Authentic - but keep in mind this bag is from 2015 - prior to the change in the hardware on the closure. If you see under the closure, there's only 1 spring. I have a Classic from 2015 and the spring popped off and Céline had to replace the entire closure. 2016 and forward - they changed the closure to two springs for more security.



Thank you so much for the heads-up. I will limit my search to post-2016 Boxes. Much appreciated, as always!


----------



## dadamo

Sophia said:


> The bag in the pictures is authentic.



Thank you so much Sophia! Just wanted to lastly confirm that the bag from the first link I provided is indeed a fake? I re-pasted it below: 

item: Celine Medium Classic Bag - Amazone Green - RRP $4,400
Listing Number: 392366916534
Seller: yummygirlstore 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/392366916534

Much appreciated!


----------



## Sophia

dadamo said:


> Thank you so much Sophia! Just wanted to lastly confirm that the bag from the first link I provided is indeed a fake? I re-pasted it below:
> 
> item: Celine Medium Classic Bag - Amazone Green - RRP $4,400
> Listing Number: 392366916534
> Seller: yummygirlstore
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/392366916534
> 
> Much appreciated!



I believe that bag is fake


----------



## dadamo

Sophia said:


> I believe that bag is fake



Got it! Can't thank you enough for the timely response!


----------



## Wender

Item: Celine medium box bag
Listing No: 264439199891
Seller: otown2012
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...1?pageci=b3029112-cc4c-40b9-9d6b-c203a2a65f28

Thanks!!!


Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## melusinex

Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Burgundy
Listing no.: 386617
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-burgundy-386617


----------



## ivyphanptv

Hello,

Would you please help me authentic this Celine box bag? Thank you so much. The bad was claimed to be purchased in 2016. 
https://posh.mk/vITRMWXuqZ


----------



## HM1983

Hello, could someone try to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much

Item: Celine Flap Clasp Bag
Listing Number: CEL95980
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...e-2017-leather-shoulder-bag-5p8iq?position=28
Comments: I'm not sure if there are enough pictures to authenticate, but I've been looking for a burgundy flap clasp after falling in love with kendie26's


----------



## Justinefaith

Hi all, I purchase this celine phantom with orange piping on ebay and I'm starting to feel it's not authentic. Can anyone tell? I honestly am not sure! Additional photos attached.  

Item: Celine Phantom orange piping
Listing No: 153589911540
Seller: jacquelinpere_7
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mystiquescapist

Hi, I would like some help in authenticating this Celine wallet
Item: Celine large flap multifunction wallet
Listing Number: -
Seller: Carousell 
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/234576657
Comments: I've uploaded the photos that are listed by the seller for reference. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Juzzy

Hi @Sophia ,

Hope youre well. I would like to ask if you could help me authenticate this Celine luggage? Thank you so much.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: tlcgreatluxuryfinds
Link: 
Comments: N/A


----------



## Sophia

Juzzy said:


> Hi @Sophia ,
> 
> Hope youre well. I would like to ask if you could help me authenticate this Celine luggage? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: tlcgreatluxuryfinds
> Link:
> Comments: N/A




Can you get me a picture of the made in italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

Justinefaith said:


> Hi all, I purchase this celine phantom with orange piping on ebay and I'm starting to feel it's not authentic. Can anyone tell? I honestly am not sure! Additional photos attached.
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom orange piping
> Listing No: 153589911540
> Seller: jacquelinpere_7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-Phantom-luggage-bag-Big-bulky-/153589911540?nma=true&si=IUvqoaQb4jYeIGRqprZQRxJuGxM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> View attachment 4525078
> View attachment 4525080
> View attachment 4525079



Fake


----------



## Sophia

mystiquescapist said:


> Hi, I would like some help in authenticating this Celine wallet
> Item: Celine large flap multifunction wallet
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Carousell
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/234576657
> Comments: I've uploaded the photos that are listed by the seller for reference. Thank you for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525160
> View attachment 4525158
> View attachment 4525159


Need closer pictures of the logo and made in italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

HM1983 said:


> Hello, could someone try to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
> 
> Item: Celine Flap Clasp Bag
> Listing Number: CEL95980
> Seller: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...e-2017-leather-shoulder-bag-5p8iq?position=28
> Comments: I'm not sure if there are enough pictures to authenticate, but I've been looking for a burgundy flap clasp after falling in love with kendie26's


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ivyphanptv said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please help me authentic this Celine box bag? Thank you so much. The bad was claimed to be purchased in 2016.
> https://posh.mk/vITRMWXuqZ


need picture of the made in italy stamp and date code. also a clear frontal image of the logo


----------



## Juzzy

Sophia said:


> Can you get me a picture of the made in italy stamp



Hi Sophia,

Thank you for your response. Sorry, I must've missed this photo when uploading. Kindly find the photo for made in italy stamp attached.

Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

Juzzy said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Sorry, I must've missed this photo when uploading. Kindly find the photo for made in italy stamp attached.
> 
> Thank you so much


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

Juzzy said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Sorry, I must've missed this photo when uploading. Kindly find the photo for made in italy stamp attached.
> 
> Thank you so much



Also - my apologies - I missed this picture in your first post. Sorry!


----------



## melusinex

melusinex said:


> Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Burgundy
> Listing no.: 386617
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-burgundy-386617



Bumping this — please kindly take a look when you get the chance, Sophia.


----------



## HM1983

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## HM1983

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Bumping this — please kindly take a look when you get the chance, Sophia.


Authentic


----------



## Juzzy

Sophia said:


> Also - my apologies - I missed this picture in your first post. Sorry!


No worries at all. Thank you so so much!


----------



## melusinex

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Castor

Dear Sophia, can you please take a look at this Mini Luggage for me? Am I right in thinking it’s a fake? I’d love a blue bag. 
Mini Luggage
Site finn.no 
Sincerely, Castor


----------



## fford1

Hi Sophia,

Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Classic Box?
Item: Celine Classic Box Medium - Red
Listing Number: N/A

The photos are attached in this post, the date code is "S-LA-5116"


----------



## Fran1

Hello Sophia,

Please help me authenticate this celine hand bag as listed below:
Item: Celine Medium Clasp Bag - Black
The bag code is S-GM-3167

Thanks very much for your help!!!


----------



## Castor

Dear Sophia, 
Can you please authenticate this Luggage?
Mini Luggage
Colour Tan
I don’t know how to post a link to the posting I’m afraid. 
Sincerely, Castor


----------



## Sophia

Castor said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Can you please authenticate this Luggage?
> Mini Luggage
> Colour Tan
> I don’t know how to post a link to the posting I’m afraid.
> Sincerely, Castor
> View attachment 4526118
> View attachment 4526119
> View attachment 4526120
> View attachment 4526121
> View attachment 4526122
> View attachment 4526123
> View attachment 4526124
> View attachment 4526125
> View attachment 4526126
> View attachment 4526127
> View attachment 4526128


Authentic


----------



## Castor

Thank you so much Sophia. You’re a Céline angel.


----------



## mystiquescapist

Sophia said:


> Need closer pictures of the logo and made in italy stamp


Hi Sophia, thanks for helping! I've attached photos of a close-up of the logo and the stamp as advised.


Sophia said:


> Need closer pictures of the logo and made in italy stamp


----------



## Castor

Dear Sophia, can you please have a look a this Mini Luggage too?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! Can you please kindly authenticate? It’s my first phantom and hope it’s authentic.

Tried to post a link but it seems to keep on coming up invalid. The zipper has a #1 (tried to take a up close pic of it)


----------



## Castor

Hi Sophia, can you please authenticate this Trifold? Thank you so much, Castor


----------



## jeanluv

pls. help is this authentic? TIA


----------



## jeanluv

View attachment 4526731

View attachment 4526731


----------



## Sophia

jeanluv said:


> pls. help is this authentic? TIA
> View attachment 4526736
> View attachment 4526737
> View attachment 4526738
> View attachment 4526739
> View attachment 4526740



Need pictures of date code and Made in Italy stamp.


----------



## Sophia

Castor said:


> Hi Sophia, can you please authenticate this Trifold? Thank you so much, Castor
> View attachment 4526337
> View attachment 4526338
> View attachment 4526339
> View attachment 4526340
> View attachment 4526342
> View attachment 4526343


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Can you please kindly authenticate? It’s my first phantom and hope it’s authentic.
> 
> Tried to post a link but it seems to keep on coming up invalid. The zipper has a #1 (tried to take a up close pic of it)


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

mystiquescapist said:


> Hi Sophia, thanks for helping! I've attached photos of a close-up of the logo and the stamp as advised.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Castor said:


> Dear Sophia, can you please have a look a this Mini Luggage too?
> View attachment 4526250
> View attachment 4526251
> View attachment 4526252
> View attachment 4526253
> View attachment 4526254
> View attachment 4526255
> View attachment 4526256
> View attachment 4526257


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Castor said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Can you please authenticate this Luggage?
> Mini Luggage
> Colour Tan
> I don’t know how to post a link to the posting I’m afraid.
> Sincerely, Castor
> View attachment 4526118
> View attachment 4526119
> View attachment 4526120
> View attachment 4526121
> View attachment 4526122
> View attachment 4526123
> View attachment 4526124
> View attachment 4526125
> View attachment 4526126
> View attachment 4526127
> View attachment 4526128



Authentic


----------



## Castor

Thank you very much Sophia. Now I’m in the deliciously difficult position where all three bags I’m considering are authentic, but still have to choose one...


----------



## fford1

fford1 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Classic Box?
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium - Red
> Listing Number: N/A
> 
> The photos are attached in this post, the date code is "S-LA-5116"



Dear Sophia, my friend bought receivied this bag yesterday from a Hong Kong dealer, wonder if you could help us find out if it is authentic?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## cocobean1793

Could someone please check this belt bag from Fashionphile? The “made in Italy” specifically as most I’ve seen are all capital letters.  TIA
Item:
*CELINE Natural Calfskin Small Belt Bag Tan*

Listing Number:406031
Seller:Fashionphile
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-small-belt-bag-tan-406031


----------



## mystiquescapist

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks, Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

cocobean1793 said:


> Could someone please check this belt bag from Fashionphile? The “made in Italy” specifically as most I’ve seen are all capital letters.  TIA
> Item:
> *CELINE Natural Calfskin Small Belt Bag Tan*
> 
> Listing Number:406031
> Seller:Fashionphile
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-natural-calfskin-small-belt-bag-tan-406031


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

fford1 said:


> Dear Sophia, my friend bought receivied this bag yesterday from a Hong Kong dealer, wonder if you could help us find out if it is authentic?
> Thanks for the help!



I believe the bag is authentic


----------



## Pika4ever

Can you help to check the authenticity of this Celine Belt Nano Bag please? It’s from a private seller on Instagram.


----------



## fford1

Sophia said:


> I believe the bag is authentic


Thanks so much Sophia!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much Sophia.


----------



## Lizzypoo

Hello! I kindly ask for any assistance in authenticating this purse I just purchased 

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Listing Number: 283481785461
Seller: westernpawnshop8708
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283481785461
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## jeanluv

Sophia said:


> Need pictures of date code and Made in Italy stamp.





Sophia said:


> Need pictures of date code and Made in Italy stamp.








Hi Sophia... here’s the date code & made in Italy stamp. Thanks for ur help!


----------



## jeanluv

additional image of date code


----------



## Sophia

jeanluv said:


> View attachment 4527374
> 
> additional image of date code


Authentic


----------



## jeanluv

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

Lizzypoo said:


> Hello! I kindly ask for any assistance in authenticating this purse I just purchased
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 283481785461
> Seller: westernpawnshop8708
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283481785461
> Comments: Thank you!


I'd still need to see pictures of the made in italy stamp


----------



## Selinaa

Hi Sophia, my mom bought a bag from fashionphile.com. could you please Kindly help authentic this bag. Thank You!

Item: Celine nano Luggage
Listing Number: 384219
Seller: fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-souris-384219


----------



## Wender

Hi Sophia, please help authenticate. Thank you!!


----------



## Lizzypoo

Sophia said:


> I'd still need to see pictures of the made in italy stamp



The seller sent me this. I can take and post a better pic if needed once I receive it as it was shipped after the pic was taken


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely Sophia!

Would you mind helping me with this luggage. It’s the microfiber lining which I love because it’s lighter weight but I saw somewhere you mentioned can create bubbles. Could you see the bubbles outside the bag? If it’s just inside I’ll take the lightness

Additional photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely Sophia!
> 
> Would you mind helping me with this luggage. It’s the microfiber lining which I love because it’s lighter weight but I saw somewhere you mentioned can create bubbles. Could you see the bubbles outside the bag? If it’s just inside I’ll take the lightness
> 
> Additional photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help.



Last of the photos. Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Sophia,

I went a little Celine craZy. Can I ask for confirmation on this cabas phantom too

Thank you SO much for any help. Additionally photos to follow.


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I went a little Celine craZy. Can I ask for confirmation on this cabas phantom too
> 
> Thank you SO much for any help. Additionally photos to follow.



Last of the photos. Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Last of the photos. Thank you!!



Hi Sophia,

Sorry for adding another pic so late but I just realized how many variations of the interior I’m seeing but I haven’t seen one quite like mine (microsuede pocket on one side and no pockets on other side), so I’m adding a better pic just in case. I’ve seen leather pocket with no other pockets, and suede pockets with other pockets, but no one microsuede pocket ‍♀️. I’m hoping mine is a variation they made

Thank you again so much for any help ❤️


----------



## Adel85

Hi there,

Would you mind to help me authenticate this bag. Recently i just bought a preloved celine mini luggage in metallic blue. I bought it through a local preloved store, heres some photos of the bag.


----------



## Adel85

Adel85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you mind to help me authenticate this bag. Recently i just bought a preloved celine mini luggage in metallic blue. I bought it through a local preloved store, heres some photos of the bag.





Adel85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you mind to help me authenticate this bag. Recently i just bought a preloved celine mini luggage in metallic blue. I bought it through a local preloved store, heres some photos of the bag.


----------



## Adel85

Sorry, heres more picture of the bag.

Thanks so much for ur help.


----------



## Wender

Hi Sophia,

Just got my box bag through my first eBay purchase. Not sure if it is authentic. Please help!! Thank you!


----------



## jt2810

Hello, 

Please could you assist to authenticate this:

Item: Celine Medium Camel Classic Bag in Box leather
Listing no: 123888418947
Seller: ralphgibbs14
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-CAMEL-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BAG-IN-BOX-CALFSKIN-GBP-2850/123888418947
Comments: The seller has been listing / selling quite a few Celine classic bags.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flick_scott

Hi,
Could I get this authenticated
Celine Pink bag
It’s listed on eBay
Item number : 
223638794449
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...rentrq:fa9ed01416c0a4b77c82f5f3ffcbfa62|iid:1


----------



## jt2810

jt2810 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please could you assist to authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Camel Classic Bag in Box leather
> Listing no: 123888418947
> Seller: ralphgibbs14
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-CAMEL-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BAG-IN-BOX-CALFSKIN-GBP-2850/123888418947
> Comments: The seller has been listing / selling quite a few Celine classic bags.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also, the seller provided a picture of the serial number attached. Thanks again


----------



## Blessed0819

Not sure if these photos are enough but was hoping it could be authenticated. TIA!


----------



## ployly888

Could anyone can tell this CELINE BOX is fake one or not? I just got this few days ago.please help


----------



## cazzl

Hi there,

Can i please have this bag authenticated - TIA!

Item: Celine Small Belt Bag
Listing Number: 283606052887
Seller: neehi5
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Excellent-Condition-With-Receipt/283606052887


----------



## hkbb

Hi, would really appreciate if this can be authenticated. Thanks in advance!

Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
Listing Number: 283590526152
Seller: a_syc
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283590526152
Comment: More photos attached


----------



## hkbb

Hi Sophia,
My friend just got this from eBay, could you please kindly see if it’s authentic, thanks!

Item number: 223645852460
Seller: Sandienewton
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/223645852460


----------



## babyskyblue

Item: Celine Small Box (red) with gold hardware
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ******
Link: N/A
Comments: Sorry the date code is almost impossible to capture and I tried to take the shot to my best ability):


----------



## babyskyblue

Item: Celine Small Box (red) with gold hardware - cont'd.


----------



## CelineLover87

Hello Good People of TPF, I am new here and I need some advice. Please could you kindly authenticate this Celine box bag for me?

Item: 'CÉLINE MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX BAG BY PHOEBE PHILO IN CALFSKIN RRP 2,850 GBP'
Listing Number: 123793583692
Seller: ralphgibbs14
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-M...583692?hash=item1cd2ac2e4c:g:95UAAOSwWxldGKjs 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Dear Sophia,
I've been looking for this bag for as long as I remember (right color, hw and PRICE). Please let me know if it's authentic or not. TIA!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: Not available
Seller: thea.c
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/celine-nano-luggage-245313590/
Comments: I will also be attaching additional photos from the seller.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kaka92

Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Manolos21

Hi - could I please get your help in authenticating this box bag? 

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Grey/Zinc Calfskin

Listing Number: 25286710

Seller: Ziggy Z.

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-cl...-zinc-calfskin-leather-shoulder-bag/25286710/

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Sophia

Manolos21 said:


> Hi - could I please get your help in authenticating this box bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Grey/Zinc Calfskin
> 
> Listing Number: 25286710
> 
> Seller: Ziggy Z.
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-cl...-zinc-calfskin-leather-shoulder-bag/25286710/
> 
> Thank you very much!!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Kaka92 said:


> Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks in advance!


Fake


----------



## amstevens714

Just a bump - hope that’s okay ❤️



amstevens714 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Sorry for adding another pic so late but I just realized how many variations of the interior I’m seeing but I haven’t seen one quite like mine (microsuede pocket on one side and no pockets on other side), so I’m adding a better pic just in case. I’ve seen leather pocket with no other pockets, and suede pockets with other pockets, but no one microsuede pocket ‍♀️. I’m hoping mine is a variation they made
> 
> Thank you again so much for any help ❤️





amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely Sophia!
> 
> Would you mind helping me with this luggage. It’s the microfiber lining which I love because it’s lighter weight but I saw somewhere you mentioned can create bubbles. Could you see the bubbles outside the bag? If it’s just inside I’ll take the lightness
> 
> Additional photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help.






amstevens714 said:


> Last of the photos. Thank you!!


----------



## Lizzypoo

Hi Sophia! Is this Celine bag authentic?


----------



## Lizzypoo

Sophia said:


> I'd still need to see pictures of the made in italy stamp


----------



## Lizzypoo

Lizzypoo said:


> Hello! I kindly ask for any assistance in authenticating this purse I just purchased
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 283481785461
> Seller: westernpawnshop8708
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283481785461
> Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Emb85

Could someone authenticate this Celine Trio bag for me please if possible?

Item: Celine Large Trio in Smooth Lambskin (Black)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Emb85

Two additional for the Celine Large Trio in Black.


----------



## Elle33

Hello, could you kindly help me to authenticate this bag, the Céline Seau (old Céline collection).
Name: Céline Seau in leather and suede
Seller: @elisaastrid - on Depop
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/elisaastrid-beautiful-authentic-celine-handbag/
Comments: I can not see the serial number but the photos provided by the seller are clear.
I appreciate your help. All images are provided within the Depop sellers listing.
Elle


----------



## ong88

Hello all,

I am a new member. Please help me authenticate this Céline box bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## helloopanda

Hi Sophia / authenticators! Can I please get your feedback on this Nano Luggage? Please let me know if you need more photos. Thanks so much!

Item: Black Nano Luggage, Smooth Leather
Seller: @iononan (posh)
Link: https://posh.mk/lZx8dYlL4Z


----------



## Thukreebun

(Apologies I don't know how to delete posts. (I posted asking for bag to be authenticated and then realised that it was a pretty obvious dupe!)


----------



## pennypie

Item: Auth CELINE Soft Cube Small Women Calfskin Shoulder Bag Storm Blue Gray 2 Way
Listing Number: 153646430947
Seller: ayumi668 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...430947?hash=item23c60a7ae3:g:N9cAAOSwp3FdZEye
Comments:  Would love any insight on this cube bag - I've been wanting one! The seller seems lovely, so happy to ask for other photos that might be useful. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tessa612

Hi, 

Would love any help authenticating this Nano Luggage. 

Thank you!


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi Sophia,

I am new to Celine and would like to ask your help in authenticating this beauty. If you need more info and/photos please let me know. Thank you so much!

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/323775726355?ul_noapp=true
Item: CELINE Red Big Bag Small Size New with Tags 100% Authentic Bag
eBay item number: 323775726355
Seller: ericaderi


----------



## BagLover2334

Hey Sophia!

I just bought a Celine Nano Belt Bag on ebay from this seller; Boombayeh. She as great reviews and I just want another layer of reassurance! Thank you so much for all your time and effort!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-195...rentrq:54d229ed16d0a9e4b8f9c742ff8af0cb|iid:1


----------



## BagLover2334

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Boombayeh is a legit seller, yeah? He's been very helpful and understanding when messaging me.


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi Sophia,
Above I asked for your favor to authenticate a Celine Small Big Bag. Today I found another one. Do you mind authenticate both bags and let me know which bag do you think in a better condition?
Thank you.
*Bag no 1.*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/323775726355?ul_noapp=true
Item: CELINE Red Big Bag Small Size New with Tags 100% Authentic Bag
eBay item number: 323775726355
Seller: ericaderi
*Bag no2*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Small-Big-Bag/123914211384
Celine Small Big Bag
Ebay item number:123914211384
Seller:megome2
Concern: seller said bag is mishapen. Is it something can be fixed and how?

Thanks again!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi Sophia,
Found this bag at a Community Thrift shop, not online.  Bought it because I liked it.  When I got home and started looking it over, I discovered  that it was a Celine bag ( this would be my first one).  My online search tells me that it may be a vintage 
Link: No link
Item: Celine Vintage Limited Edition Boogie Floral White Canvas Tote by Michael Kors.

Would you kindly authenticate this bag?


----------



## hkbb

hkbb said:


> Hi, would really appreciate if this can be authenticated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Medium
> Listing Number: 283590526152
> Seller: a_syc
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283590526152
> Comment: More photos attached



Hi Sophia,
I posted the above 2 weeks ago, when you get a chance would really appreciate if you could authentic this Celine Trapeze


----------



## BetoClcnt

Hi Sophia,

Would you be kind and let us know if this one here is original or fake? thanks a lot!


----------



## lolarox

Item: *After much searching, I think its a CELINE Pony Hair Large Framed Ella Satchel ?*
Listing Number: _n/a see comments_
Seller: _n/a see comments_
Link: _n/a see comments_
Comments: *I inherited this when my grandma passed away, and I want to know if its authentic or not. So I don't have a link or seller, because I didn't buy it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











*


----------



## Sophia

BetoClcnt said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you be kind and let us know if this one here is original or fake? thanks a lot!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

hkbb said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I posted the above 2 weeks ago, when you get a chance would really appreciate if you could authentic this Celine Trapeze



Sorry - as I have been very busy with work for this entire month - just wanted to clarify that we aren't paid authenticators and we do this in our spare time.

There are also not enough pictures in order to authenticate the bag. Need clear pictures of the logo and the made in italy stamp.


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Boombayeh is a legit seller, yeah? He's been very helpful and understanding when messaging me.


Yes and authentic!


----------



## Sophia

pennypie said:


> Item: Auth CELINE Soft Cube Small Women Calfskin Shoulder Bag Storm Blue Gray 2 Way
> Listing Number: 153646430947
> Seller: ayumi668
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELIN...430947?hash=item23c60a7ae3:g:N9cAAOSwp3FdZEye
> Comments:  Would love any insight on this cube bag - I've been wanting one! The seller seems lovely, so happy to ask for other photos that might be useful. Thanks for the help.



Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

helloopanda said:


> Hi Sophia / authenticators! Can I please get your feedback on this Nano Luggage? Please let me know if you need more photos. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Black Nano Luggage, Smooth Leather
> Seller: @iononan (posh)
> Link: https://posh.mk/lZx8dYlL4Z


Fake


----------



## Sophia

ong88 said:


> View attachment 4542996
> View attachment 4542997
> View attachment 4542998
> View attachment 4542999
> View attachment 4543000
> View attachment 4543001
> View attachment 4543002
> View attachment 4543003
> View attachment 4543004
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am a new member. Please help me authenticate this Céline box bag. Thank you in advance!


Do you have the original listing


----------



## Sophia

Elle33 said:


> Hello, could you kindly help me to authenticate this bag, the Céline Seau (old Céline collection).
> Name: Céline Seau in leather and suede
> Seller: @elisaastrid - on Depop
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/elisaastrid-beautiful-authentic-celine-handbag/
> Comments: I can not see the serial number but the photos provided by the seller are clear.
> I appreciate your help. All images are provided within the Depop sellers listing.
> Elle


Would need a picture of the date code


----------



## Sophia

Emb85 said:


> Could someone authenticate this Celine Trio bag for me please if possible?
> 
> Item: Celine Large Trio in Smooth Lambskin (Black)
> 
> Thanks so much!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Authentic


----------



## Sophia

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Sorry for adding another pic so late but I just realized how many variations of the interior I’m seeing but I haven’t seen one quite like mine (microsuede pocket on one side and no pockets on other side), so I’m adding a better pic just in case. I’ve seen leather pocket with no other pockets, and suede pockets with other pockets, but no one microsuede pocket ‍♀️. I’m hoping mine is a variation they made
> 
> Thank you again so much for any help ❤️



Sorry dear I have been so busy this past month. This bag is authentic. It's one of the early editions of the Luggage.


----------



## Jointacccount

Hi all,
Would any kind soul be able to help to authenticate this bag for me?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ong88

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original listing



Hello,

Below is the link to the original listing. Thank you.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123895876978


----------



## amstevens714

Sophia said:


> Sorry dear I have been so busy this past month. This bag is authentic. It's one of the early editions of the Luggage.



Oh please don’t apologize! You are amazing for responding at all. You are donating your time so kindly, so no one should have any expectations ❤️ Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease on that one. I’m hoping I don’t have the issues people had with the lining but it’s so much lighter than my others, and for a handheld bag, that means a lot to me lol. Plus the lining isn’t directly attached to the bag so fingers crossed . Thank you again!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi sophia,

I know you are super busy but if you have a moment to look at this one too I’d be so grateful. No worries if you don’t have time ❤️.

Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

Jointacccount said:


> Hi all,
> Would any kind soul be able to help to authenticate this bag for me?
> Thanks in advance!



Just wanted to let you know this is the wrong thread, this is the Celine one. I would post in the Dior thread ❤️ I just don’t want you waiting for a response that can’t be provided here.


----------



## BetoClcnt

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thanks a lot, you are the best!


----------



## Sophia

ong88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Below is the link to the original listing. Thank you.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123895876978


I believe this is fake


----------



## lolarox

lolarox said:


> Item: *After much searching, I think its a CELINE Pony Hair Large Framed Ella Satchel ?*
> Listing Number: _n/a see comments_
> Seller: _n/a see comments_
> Link: _n/a see comments_
> Comments: *I inherited this when my grandma passed away, and I want to know if its authentic or not. So I don't have a link or seller, because I didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547659
> View attachment 4547660
> View attachment 4547661
> View attachment 4547662
> View attachment 4547663
> View attachment 4547664
> View attachment 4547665
> View attachment 4547666
> View attachment 4547667
> View attachment 4547668
> *



Hi Sophia! When you get some time, I would really appreciate your opinion on my bag that I inherited. Thank you for your time and help hun!


----------



## Boomdaise2

Hi!  New to the blog!  I would like help authenticating this Celine bag:

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing number: 283508410092
Seller: marpalazz_5
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Sophia

amstevens714 said:


> Hi sophia,
> 
> I know you are super busy but if you have a moment to look at this one too I’d be so grateful. No worries if you don’t have time ❤️.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

Boomdaise2 said:


> Hi!  New to the blog!  I would like help authenticating this Celine bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing number: 283508410092
> Seller: marpalazz_5
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Micro-Dune/283508410092?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you soooo much!



Authentic, but early edition of the Luggage with the microfiber lining.


----------



## Sophia

lolarox said:


> Hi Sophia! When you get some time, I would really appreciate your opinion on my bag that I inherited. Thank you for your time and help hun!


Sorry dear - I only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


----------



## hkbb

Sophia said:


> Sorry - as I have been very busy with work for this entire month - just wanted to clarify that we aren't paid authenticators and we do this in our spare time.
> 
> There are also not enough pictures in order to authenticate the bag. Need clear pictures of the logo and the made in italy stamp.



No need to sorry Sophia! You have sacrifice your time and done such a great job providing this wonderful service which is much appreciated! I bumped it as I wasn’t sure if it was missed.
I have attached more photos hope these will help. I noticed some uneven stitches at the back near the handle (highlighted) not sure if this is of a concern? 
Please do let me know if you need more photos, thanks so much in your expert opinion Sophia!


----------



## Boomdaise2

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but early edition of the Luggage with the microfiber lining.


Thank you!!!


----------



## babyskyblue

Thank you so much Sophia.
Item: Celine Small Box (red) with gold hardware - (just a little bump from previous post)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ******
Link: N/A
Comments: Sorry the date code is almost impossible to capture and I tried to take the shot to my best ability):


----------



## babyskyblue

Item: Celine Small Box (red) with gold hardware - cont'd


----------



## lolarox

Sophia said:


> Sorry dear - I only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


I'm not familiar with Celine so I don't know what the "phoebe era" is, I'm sorry. So are you saying it's a vintage bag (if it's real)? And would you know who/where might know if it's authentic? Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

hkbb said:


> No need to sorry Sophia! You have sacrifice your time and done such a great job providing this wonderful service which is much appreciated! I bumped it as I wasn’t sure if it was missed.
> I have attached more photos hope these will help. I noticed some uneven stitches at the back near the handle (highlighted) not sure if this is of a concern?
> Please do let me know if you need more photos, thanks so much in your expert opinion Sophia!


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

lolarox said:


> I'm not familiar with Celine so I don't know what the "phoebe era" is, I'm sorry. So are you saying it's a vintage bag (if it's real)? And would you know who/where might know if it's authentic? Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!



This is a vintage piece and I do not know anyone who is able to authenticate vintage Celine on this forum.


----------



## Sophia

babyskyblue said:


> Item: Celine Small Box (red) with gold hardware - cont'd


Authentic - ****** is very reputable


----------



## lolarox

Sophia said:


> This is a vintage piece and I do not know anyone who is able to authenticate vintage Celine on this forum.


Bummer. Ok, thank you for your time!!


----------



## amstevens714

Sophia said:


> Authentic!



Great! Thank you so very much! So grateful for your time ❤️


----------



## babyskyblue

Sophia said:


> Authentic - ****** is very reputable



Thank you very much Sophia!


----------



## hkbb

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much for your expert opinion Sophia much appreciated!


----------



## ployly888

Hi sophia
please help me


ployly888 said:


> Could anyone can tell this CELINE BOX is fake one or not? I just got this few days ago.please help


----------



## azhu

Hi Sophia, very grateful if you could please help me authenticate this item.
Item: Celine Horizontal Cabas Canvas Bag
Listing Number: 233349027540
Seller: Gkaran0011
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/233349027540


----------



## Emb85

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much, Sophia!


----------



## Jointacccount

amstevens714 said:


> Just wanted to let you know this is the wrong thread, this is the Celine one. I would post in the Dior thread ❤️ I just don’t want you waiting for a response that can’t be provided here.


Sure. Thank you!


----------



## BagLover2334

Sophia said:


> Sorry dear - I only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


I just wanted to know how Boombayeh can discount his items? I know they are authentic; but how does he do that??


----------



## ployly888

Dear Ms Sophia, Could you please tell that Celine Box is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Item: Mini Belt Bag
Listing Number: 323813106011
Seller: gudguy1212 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Min...106011?hash=item4b64c3e15b:g:J88AAOSw4aNc5AcI
Comments: I appreciate your help


----------



## Lizzypoo

Hello! Reposting this from 8/28. My window to return is rapidly closing. Any assistance is greatly appreciated! Thank you!



Lizzypoo said:


> Hello! I kindly ask for any assistance in authenticating this purse I just purchased
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Listing Number: 283481785461
> Seller: westernpawnshop8708
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283481785461
> Comments: Thank you!





Sophia said:


> I'd still need to see pictures of the made in italy stamp





Lizzypoo said:


> The seller sent me this. I can take and post a better pic if needed once I receive it as it was shipped after the pic was taken


----------



## Sophia

Lizzypoo said:


> Hello! Reposting this from 8/28. My window to return is rapidly closing. Any assistance is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Sorry for the delay - authentic


----------



## Lilksunshine

Sophia said:


> Reputable seller. I'm sure it's authentic. It's hard with these PVC bags because the plastic bag is extremely easy to replicate.


Hi Sofia! Do you know if this seller sheuk32 on eBay is still a reputable seller...? Thanks


----------



## chocolatechipcookies

Hello, this bag is listed as a commission sale from a trusted private seller. Original purchaser claims the bag was purchased in London this year, and I've heard that the old celine logo for black was all sold out last year. Also, logo seems off to me.. Although everything else except logo seems great.. Please help!

Item: Celine Classic Box Black
Listing Number: Private sale
Seller: Private sale
Link: Private sale
Comments: Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Sophia

chocolatechipcookies said:


> Hello, this bag is listed as a commission sale from a trusted private seller. Original purchaser claims the bag was purchased in London this year, and I've heard that the old celine logo for black was all sold out last year. Also, logo seems off to me.. Although everything else except logo seems great.. Please help!
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Black
> Listing Number: Private sale
> Seller: Private sale
> Link: Private sale
> Comments: Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4553189
> 
> View attachment 4553190
> 
> View attachment 4553191
> 
> View attachment 4553196


Need to see the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

Lilksunshine said:


> Hi Sofia! Do you know if this seller sheuk32 on eBay is still a reputable seller...? Thanks


I’m not sure. Please post a listing for reference


----------



## Kathrinadyana

Hi Sophia, could you please help me authenticate this item. Thank you.
Item: Celine nano luggage
Listing Number: 123892870293
Seller: iceonmytongue
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/123892870293


----------



## Lizzypoo

Sophia said:


> Sorry for the delay - authentic


Thank you!


----------



## giligy

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag, Burgundy
Listing Number: 26110099
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-belt-bag-mini-satchel-burgundy-calfskin-leather-tote/26110099/
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

giligy said:


> Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag, Burgundy
> Listing Number: 26110099
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-belt-bag-mini-satchel-burgundy-calfskin-leather-tote/26110099/
> Comments: Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## giligy

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you, Sophia! I wasn't sure about it because they don't currently make the mini in that color.


----------



## tikitaki

Hi Sophia,

Could you let me know if this is authentic or not? Thanks!

Item: Celine micro belt - grey
Listing Number: 113850679926 
Seller: giftofgarb
Link


----------



## ployly888

Dear Ms Sophia, Could you please tell that Celine Box is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much.


----------



## Sophia

ployly888 said:


> Dear Ms Sophia, Could you please tell that Celine Box is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much.



Is the last number in the date code a 3?


----------



## Sophia

tikitaki said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you let me know if this is authentic or not? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine micro belt - grey
> Listing Number: 113850679926
> Seller: giftofgarb
> Link


Authentic


----------



## fford1

Dear Sepia,

Can you please help me authenticate a celine clasp handbag I recently bought online as details listed below:

*Item:* CELINE MEDIUM CLASP - Black
*Listing Number:* N/A
*Comments:*
I bought it as used condition from a seller based in Netherlands. The bag has some scratch on the zipper and minor mark inside the bag. Come with the dust bag and an original receipt purchased from Selfridges if seller was telling the truth
The date code is : S-GM-3167

Here is the photos, thanks again for your very generous help in this Forum all the time!!


----------



## fford1

Here is some additional photos：


----------



## Sophia

fford1 said:


> Here is some additional photos：


Authentic


----------



## enevas

Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag? I received it two days ago, but I believe the clasp / closure is super off. The vendor insists it's authentic. - THX!

Datestamp says S-LA-4198

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Black
Listing no.: 1202946975
Seller: eBay Kleinanzeigen
Link (probably deactivated already):
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## Laulis

Hi!!

Could you let me know if this is authentic or not? Thanks!!!!

Item: Celine white crossbody
Listing Number: s/n
Seller: solbaques
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-806398996-cartera-dama-celine-francesa-_JM


----------



## Sophia

enevas said:


> Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag? I received it two days ago, but I believe the clasp / closure is super off. The vendor insists it's authentic. - THX!
> 
> Datestamp says S-LA-4198
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Black
> Listing no.: 1202946975
> Seller: eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Link (probably deactivated already):
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
> 
> View attachment 4554775
> View attachment 4554776
> View attachment 4554777
> View attachment 4554778
> View attachment 4554779
> View attachment 4554780
> View attachment 4554775
> View attachment 4554776
> View attachment 4554777
> View attachment 4554778
> View attachment 4554779
> View attachment 4554780
> View attachment 4554782
> View attachment 4554783
> View attachment 4554775
> View attachment 4554776
> View attachment 4554777
> View attachment 4554778
> View attachment 4554779
> View attachment 4554780
> View attachment 4554782
> View attachment 4554783
> View attachment 4554784
> View attachment 4554785
> View attachment 4554786
> View attachment 4554788


Fake


----------



## redfinity9135

nvm


----------



## ponyribbon0603

Hi Sophia I am new here. Can I get help authenticating this bag? If you need more information please let me know. the code reads w-at-2179 and w-cu-2189.


----------



## dadamo

dadamo said:


> Thank you for the reply. You have no idea how much we appreciate you doing this for us!
> 
> Update:
> Sophia, can I trouble you once again to authenticate this celine bag from 2016 that just arrived. You had authenticated previously before I purchased and it finally arrived just today so wanted to double confirm after receiving the product as this is my first ever high end purchase so I'm an amateur. Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Original link:
> I was wondering what about this one that I spotted after i bought the one above:
> Item: CÉLINE BY PHOEBE PHILO MEDIUM CLASSIC BOX BAG IN CALFSKIN AMAZONE RRP 2,850 GBP
> Listing Number: 123862501511
> Seller: ralphgibbs14
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-BY-PHOEBE-PHILO-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BOX-BAG-IN-CALFSKIN-AMAZONE-RRP-2-850-GBP/123862501511?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3De9b5169a477d451fbaa29a34ea0778d9%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D392366916534%26itm%3D123862501511%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Ab4b8fb29-c420-11e9-b72f-74dbd180fdf6%7Cparentrq%3Ab499386a16c0a860e4d25700fff8db3d%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## tikitaki

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## fford1

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you Sophia!!

Now I relaxed, just need to book a bag renew service


----------



## ployly888

Sophia said:


> Is the last number in the date code a 3?


No it is 5 . So 4135 is number


----------



## Laulis

Hello! Can you help me whit this purse?

Item: Sac en bandoulière en cuir
Listing Number: 6303680
Seller: Videdressing
Link: https://m.videdressing.com/sac-en-bandouliere-en-cuir/celine/p-6303680.html
Thank you!!!


----------



## Alisiaen

Hi Sophia ! Please help me authenticate this bag Receive it as a present.  I got it with box and dust bag in new condition. I used it for half a year.  I love it.
 Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Light Blue


----------



## Sophia

Alisiaen said:


> Hi Sophia ! Please help me authenticate this bag Receive it as a present.  I got it with box and dust bag in new condition. I used it for half a year.  I love it.
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Light Blue


Sadly this is fake!


----------



## Sophia

ployly888 said:


> No it is 5 . So 4135 is number


Can you tell me how many springs are there under the clasp


----------



## dadamo

Hi Sophia! Sorry my thread #16079 was probably super confusing but I was wondering if you can kindly take a look at the pictures when you have time and see if the bag is authentic or not (you had previously authenticated it based on the pictures provided by the seller but I was wondering whether you can take a look at the pics after the purse finally arrived just yesterday), especially since I'm a complete newbie at this. 

Thank you so much in advance! Let me know if you need additional pictures.


----------



## Sophia

dadamo said:


> Hi Sophia! Sorry my thread #16079 was probably super confusing but I was wondering if you can kindly take a look at the pictures when you have time and see if the bag is authentic or not (you had previously authenticated it based on the pictures provided by the seller but I was wondering whether you can take a look at the pics after the purse finally arrived just yesterday), especially since I'm a complete newbie at this.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! Let me know if you need additional pictures.


Of course. Can you private message me with clear pictures of the front logo, made in italy stamp and the date code?


----------



## jmhong831

Dear Sophia,

Could you please authenticate this medium classic box. I appreciate it so much.
It's really hard to read but I believe serial number is S-LA-3156.

Item: Classic box medium
Listing Number:
Seller: Bought it from Realreal; shipped from Los Angeles

Thank you so much
















Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

jmhong831 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this medium classic box. I appreciate it so much.
> It's really hard to read but I believe serial number is S-LA-3156.
> 
> Item: Classic box medium
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Bought it from Realreal; shipped from Los Angeles
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4555905
> View attachment 4555906
> View attachment 4555907
> View attachment 4555908
> View attachment 4555909
> View attachment 4555910
> View attachment 4555911
> View attachment 4555912
> View attachment 4555913
> View attachment 4555915
> View attachment 4555918
> View attachment 4555905
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


Authentic!


----------



## jmhong831

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


That's a great news. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Laulis

Hi! Can anybody help me?? Thank you!! 





Laulis said:


> Hello! Can you help me whit this purse?
> 
> Item: Sac en bandoulière en cuir
> Listing Number: 6303680
> Seller: Videdressing
> Link: https://m.videdressing.com/sac-en-bandouliere-en-cuir/celine/p-6303680.html
> Thank you!!!


----------



## dadamo

Sophia said:


> Of course. Can you private message me with clear pictures of the front logo, made in italy stamp and the date code?



Hi Sophia,
For some reason it says I cannot start a private conversation with you no matter how many times I tried  
I will post the pictures here. Let me know if they are not clear enough. I appreciate you doing this for all of us!!!


----------



## Alisiaen

Sophia said:


> Sadly this is fake![/QUOTE
> Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

dadamo said:


> Hi Sophia,
> For some reason it says I cannot start a private conversation with you no matter how many times I tried
> I will post the pictures here. Let me know if they are not clear enough. I appreciate you doing this for all of us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555963


Can you write out the date code for me? I can't make out the numbers at the end.


----------



## Sophia

Laulis said:


> Hi! Can anybody help me?? Thank you!!


Sorry - I only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


----------



## Laulis

Sophia said:


> Sorry - I only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


Thank you for responding!!


----------



## dadamo

Sophia said:


> Can you write out the date code for me? I can't make out the numbers at the end.


Hi Sophia,
I think it's a U-LA-0289 but now that I've read about these numbers it seems to be impossible that it's 2 for the second number so I'm thinking its a fake . Let me know if I'm correct...


----------



## ployly888

Sophia said:


> Can you tell me how many springs are there under the clasp


If I don't miss understood,you mean this one right??  Am not sure how many they got. I think it got 1,anyway Please look at the photo I have enclosed... Thank you so much.


----------



## Sophia

dadamo said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I think it's a U-LA-0289 but now that I've read about these numbers it seems to be impossible that it's 2 for the second number so I'm thinking its a fake . Let me know if I'm correct...



No - that doesn't mean it's fake. It just means it was made in the 8th week of 2019.


----------



## dadamo

Sophia said:


> No - that doesn't mean it's fake. It just means it was made in the 8th week of 2019.



Thank you so much for your reply! That would absolutely make my day if it is authentic! It is just strange that originally the seller told me the bag is from 2016 and has a receipt for purchase made in 2018. She has more than 200 reviews and they were 100% positive so I don't know what to think now. Let me know what your thoughts are from all the pictures and feel free to privately message me (the forum just doesn't let me reach out to you for some reason). Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## ployly888

ployly888 said:


> If I don't miss understood,you mean this one right??  Am not sure how many they got. I think it got 1,anyway Please look at the photo I have enclosed... Thank you so much.


----------



## Sophia

Authentic


----------



## Tadvana

Hi - I need some help authenticating my navy blue Céline Micro luggage bag. I am posting pics of the bag, the serial number, the single digit number on the zip and the brand logos in the interior of the bag. I did some research and apparently these are the things to look for. Any help would be appreciated! And I can post more pics if needed.


----------



## ployly888

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you for your kindness. Have a great day. Xo


----------



## Tadvana

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Sophia

Tadvana said:


> Hi - I need some help authenticating my navy blue Céline Micro luggage bag. I am posting pics of the bag, the serial number, the single digit number on the zip and the brand logos in the interior of the bag. I did some research and apparently these are the things to look for. Any help would be appreciated! And I can post more pics if needed.


Authentic


----------



## Tadvana

Thanks a lot Sophia!I realize I was looking at the wrong conversation before!


----------



## -S-

Hi!
Can someone have a look at this for me?
Thank you ☺️

https://tise.com/t/RV2vGA3WW


----------



## LaPaloma55

Laulis said:


> Thank you for responding!!


Hi Sophia, Is there anyone here who can authenticate Michael Kors era Celine?  Thank you


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi Sophia, Is there anyone here who can identify a vintage Michael Kors era Celine?


----------



## ponyribbon0603

Hi Sophia, I'm sorry, I think my thread #16078  on page 1072 go buried below! Can I get your help on authenticating this I got it as a gift but had no receipt so.. I do have the material(?) card and the price tag though. Thank you!


----------



## jt2810

Dear Sophia, please could you kindly help authenticate this Classic Box Bag.
Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

jt2810 said:


> Dear Sophia, please could you kindly help authenticate this Classic Box Bag.
> Thank you so much


Do you have the original auction listing


----------



## Sophia

ponyribbon0603 said:


> Hi Sophia, I'm sorry, I think my thread #16078  on page 1072 go buried below! Can I get your help on authenticating this I got it as a gift but had no receipt so.. I do have the material(?) card and the price tag though. Thank you!



Hey dear. I'm sorry I only authenticate Phoebe era (old logo) Céline


----------



## jt2810

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original auction listing



Sure Sophia - here is the listing:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...c-Box-Bag-Calfskin-Leather-Brown/383188880532


----------



## bagenthusiast1111

Hi Sophia/Authenticators, I would love some help verifying if this burgundy celine classic medium box is authentic. U-MP-0147. Everything seems to check out but the leather itself feels a little stiff to me.


----------



## bagenthusiast1111

A few more pictures


----------



## Sve01

Hello!  I would appreciate it very much if someone could authenticate this bag for me. 
Item:  Celine Phantom Luggage 
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Handtasche-Phantom-Luggage-taupe-croco/283632163620
Thank you!


----------



## coffeehaus1120

Hey Sophia and everyone here! I thought this would be the best thread to post my question!
I was just wondering if the number of stitches really matter in Celine luggage nano bag. Mine is a new Celine so that could be different, but even so, I have noticed that the number of stitches on some parts in my luggage bag is not symmetric. For instance, front's very top left top part having 4 stitches vs. right part having 5, and on the bottom floor paddings, in the rounded corners, some have 10 some have 9... I know this is very detailed and most people won't care about this but it just really bothers me  I got the bag itself from Neiman Marcus' Celine store so I'm not too worried about the bag being fake, but still I've heard some people receiving fake from the department stores + maybe the bag is defect? If anyone else has asymmetrical/different number of stitches can you let me know? So that I feel better :'(


----------



## Sophia

coffeehaus1120 said:


> Hey Sophia and everyone here! I thought this would be the best thread to post my question!
> I was just wondering if the number of stitches really matter in Celine luggage nano bag. Mine is a new Celine so that could be different, but even so, I have noticed that the number of stitches on some parts in my luggage bag is not symmetric. For instance, front's very top left top part having 4 stitches vs. right part having 5, and on the bottom floor paddings, in the rounded corners, some have 10 some have 9... I know this is very detailed and most people won't care about this but it just really bothers me  I got the bag itself from Neiman Marcus' Celine store so I'm not too worried about the bag being fake, but still I've heard some people receiving fake from the department stores + maybe the bag is defect? If anyone else has asymmetrical/different number of stitches can you let me know? So that I feel better :'(


Could you post pictures of the bag?


----------



## Sophia

Sve01 said:


> Hello!  I would appreciate it very much if someone could authenticate this bag for me.
> Item:  Celine Phantom Luggage
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Celine-Handtasche-Phantom-Luggage-taupe-croco/283632163620
> Thank you!


I would have to see the Made in Italy stamp and date code


----------



## Sophia

jt2810 said:


> Sure Sophia - here is the listing:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...c-Box-Bag-Calfskin-Leather-Brown/383188880532


I believe this to be a super fake


----------



## Sophia

bagenthusiast1111 said:


> A few more pictures


Do you have the original auction listing


----------



## bagenthusiast1111

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original auction listing



Hi Sophia. Here is the link I hope it works. While going through the thread I discovered that the receipt the seller sent me is identical to the receipt posted with post #16124 on page 982 which makes me feel like this could be a super fake.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CLA...boBG3C8PKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## bagenthusiast1111

bagenthusiast1111 said:


> Hi Sophia. Here is the link I hope it works. While going through the thread I discovered that the receipt the seller sent me is identical to the receipt posted with post #16124 on page 982 which makes me feel like this could be a super fake.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CLASSIC-BOX-MEDIUM-BURGUNDY-RED-BAG-/133170822934?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=q6VxTPV7UZo%2F1NfgWboBG3C8PKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Background of the photo of the receipt on post #16124 is the same as some of the photos of the bag I received.


----------



## Sve01

Sophia said:


> I would have to see the Made in Italy stamp and date code


Hello Sophia, the bag has already been sold. However thank you very much for your time!


----------



## jt2810

Sophia said:


> I believe this to be a super fake





Sophia said:


> I believe this to be a super fake



Thanks Sophia! I did try checking on the seller and they were completely unresponsive to any questions.


----------



## amy6861

Dear Sophia
Hope you’re doing well!
Please kindly share your comment on the following bag.
Thank you as always!

Item Name: Celine Nano Belt Bag
Item Number: 123920870848
Seller ID: classyfinds7
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/j100-Authe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## jessicanoelle

Hi there! Please authenticate. Thank you!!!!

Item Name: Celine Nano Luggage
Item Number: 392469400444
Seller ID: prinarar_0
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392469400444


----------



## imasunflower

hello Sophia/authenticators, found a small celine box bag on kijiji and wondering if the price is too good to be true. heart tells me its fake but my mind wants it to be real. im new to this, thanks in advance!

Item: celine box small
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a 
Link: Brand New Celine Box mini bag Red calfskin,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Cbig2

Hi Sophia

I’ve recently bought this off a second hand selling site. I think it’s fake could you confirm or deny this please.

Many Thanks
Clare


----------



## coffeehaus1120

Sophia said:


> Could you post pictures of the bag?


Hi Sophia sorry for late reply. I asked about the stitches and here are the photos


----------



## Sve01

Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance! 
Item: Céline Luggage 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-P...749006?hash=item5225d0a50e:g:7kwAAOSwmFtdoh~E
Thank you!


----------



## 3gramsofsugar

Hi everyone! Hope you’re well. This is my first post here so I hope I am doing it right. I just received a 2013 Céline Suede Gourmette via TheRealReal and I was hoping to get an opinion re: authenticity. 

Here’s the link to the original listing:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...ine-suede-gourmette-medium-shoulder-bag-604lj

It was listed as being in “Very Good Condition” and it looks incredible (IMHO).I’ve been lusting after this bag for YEARS, and I was so excited to get one now. I know TRR has had issues with fakes so part of me is a little worried. The only other Céline item I have is a pair of sunglasses I bought from a boutique. 

Please let me know what you think!


Spoiler: PICS


----------



## Crc21

Hi Ladies,

Would appreciate your thoughts on this Celine nano luggage in smooth leather. Thank you so much!

item name: celine nano luggage
Item number: n/a
Seller: local private seller
Link: n/a


----------



## Crc21

**Reposting for better quality photos ☺️

Hi Ladies,

Would appreciate your thoughts on this Celine nano luggage in smooth leather. Thank you so much!

item name: celine nano luggage
Item number: n/a
Seller: local private seller
Link: n/a


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Sophia! 
Can you kindly help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag please? Many thanks!


----------



## britt32087

Item: Small Big Bag, Anthracite
Listing Number: 403506
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-grained-calfskin-small-big-bag-anthracite-403506
Comments: I’d also love your thoughts on the condition/slouching...does it seem too much? TIA


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Hi, I'm hoping someone would be able to help to authenticate this Old Celine for me.
Item: Celine Medium Luggage Tote
Listing Number: 264475068440
Seller: nikkihanson
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Phoebe-Philo-Luggage-Bag-Authentic-Medium-Petrol-Blue/264475068440
Comments: The date code tag just doesn't seem quite right to me, so wondering if this is a super fakes.


----------



## Sophia

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone would be able to help to authenticate this Old Celine for me.
> Item: Celine Medium Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: 264475068440
> Seller: nikkihanson
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Phoebe-Philo-Luggage-Bag-Authentic-Medium-Petrol-Blue/264475068440
> Comments: The date code tag just doesn't seem quite right to me, so wondering if this is a super fakes.


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

britt32087 said:


> Item: Small Big Bag, Anthracite
> Listing Number: 403506
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-grained-calfskin-small-big-bag-anthracite-403506
> Comments: I’d also love your thoughts on the condition/slouching...does it seem too much? TIA


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello Sophia!
> Can you kindly help me authenticate this Celine Trapeze bag please? Many thanks!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Crc21 said:


> **Reposting for better quality photos ☺️
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts on this Celine nano luggage in smooth leather. Thank you so much!
> 
> item name: celine nano luggage
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: local private seller
> Link: n/a
> 
> View attachment 4566170


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

3gramsofsugar said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you’re well. This is my first post here so I hope I am doing it right. I just received a 2013 Céline Suede Gourmette via TheRealReal and I was hoping to get an opinion re: authenticity.
> 
> Here’s the link to the original listing:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...ine-suede-gourmette-medium-shoulder-bag-604lj
> 
> It was listed as being in “Very Good Condition” and it looks incredible (IMHO).I’ve been lusting after this bag for YEARS, and I was so excited to get one now. I know TRR has had issues with fakes so part of me is a little worried. The only other Céline item I have is a pair of sunglasses I bought from a boutique.
> 
> Please let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565675
> View attachment 4565677
> View attachment 4565678
> View attachment 4565679
> View attachment 4565680
> View attachment 4565681
> View attachment 4565682
> View attachment 4565683
> View attachment 4565684
> View attachment 4565685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565675
> View attachment 4565675
> View attachment 4565677
> View attachment 4565678
> View attachment 4565679
> View attachment 4565680
> View attachment 4565681
> View attachment 4565682
> View attachment 4565683
> View attachment 4565684
> View attachment 4565685


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Sve01 said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> Item: Céline Luggage
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-P...749006?hash=item5225d0a50e:g:7kwAAOSwmFtdoh~E
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Cbig2 said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> I’ve recently bought this off a second hand selling site. I think it’s fake could you confirm or deny this please.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Clare


Fake


----------



## Sophia

imasunflower said:


> hello Sophia/authenticators, found a small celine box bag on kijiji and wondering if the price is too good to be true. heart tells me its fake but my mind wants it to be real. im new to this, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: celine box small
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: Brand New Celine Box mini bag Red calfskin,
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


Fake


----------



## imasunflower

Sophia said:


> Fake


thanks sophia!!!


----------



## Sve01

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you very much!


----------



## Sve01

Hello Sophia! I would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate these two Céline bags. Thanks a million in advance!
The first one: 
Item: Céline Nano Luggage 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-N...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

And the second one: 
Item: Céline Mini Luggage 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-C...083936?hash=item23c8860de0:g:4woAAOSwYd1dHlYz


----------



## Crc21

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

Sve01 said:


> Hello Sophia! I would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate these two Céline bags. Thanks a million in advance!
> The first one:
> Item: Céline Nano Luggage
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Nano-Luggage/183998543134?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> And the second one:
> Item: Céline Mini Luggage
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-C...083936?hash=item23c8860de0:g:4woAAOSwYd1dHlYz


Need clear pictures of the frontal logo on both


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you for your help Sophia.


----------



## Sve01

Sophia said:


> Need clear pictures of the frontal logo on both


Hello Sophia! The seller of the Nano Luggage has written that she is on vacation and can’t send further pictures. 
Here is the answer of the seller of the Mini Luggage: 
“The photo of the logo is photo 8 — it pretty much needs to be restamped. I’ve had a quite at Celine to see how much it would cost to restore the bag and they quoted paint & restamping at £200 so I might restore it and then repost as it’s not selling due to the lack of logo.” 
I don’t know if this could help you.


----------



## Atranx3

Hi could someone help me! Thanks so much in advanced!

Item: Celine nano luggage black
Listing number:
Seller:
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...7db-4ff9-b9ea-f28a53c10a11#vi__app-cvip-panel

I already purchased this but returns are allowed. I just want to make sure if this is authentic or not. If someone can help me, thanks!!

The codes inside say
S-AT-3188
S-CU-4188


----------



## Wilma26

Hi Sophia Could you please authenticate this one?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352825564255


----------



## Wilma26

Can you help Authenticate this one?

eBay Item number : 352825564255
Sellers name : maste_241
Description : CELINE Drummed Calfskin Nano Luggage SOURIS GRAY 20cm mini bag excellent
eBay url: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352825564255


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Hi Sophia,
Thank you for confirming it's authentic, the only reason why I said the date code is off was because the actual date that was stamped. 
S-SA-1102
S-MM-0113
Am I correct in understanding that Celine date code are in WYWY format? This means this bag was made in week 10 of 2012, and finished in week 1 of 2013. So this bag took almost a whole year to be made? I have been researching and looking at other Celine with two date codes most of them are within a few weeks of each other. It would be good to know if it's quite common for Celine bags to have almost a year gap between the first and second date code.
Many thanks in advance for clarifying 
This would be my first Celine, super excited and nervous about it


----------



## Ashleyburnstad

Hello,

could someone help me authenticate these sunglasses? Purchased on Poshmark.

Celine Sunglasses
Model number: CL4056IN

on Nordstrom they are listed as “Gradient Flat Top Sunglasses”

I’ve never seen the inner arm say “Celine Paris” and I’ve never seen “made in Italy” stamped in white.. also there is no accent on the E of Celine on either place it shows,  so I suspect they are fakes. 

they are definitely “special fit” and meant for a low nose bridge, which I didn’t need.


----------



## Sophia

Wilma26 said:


> Hi Sophia Could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352825564255


Fake


----------



## Sophia

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Thank you for confirming it's authentic, the only reason why I said the date code is off was because the actual date that was stamped.
> S-SA-1102
> S-MM-0113
> Am I correct in understanding that Celine date code are in WYWY format? This means this bag was made in week 10 of 2012, and finished in week 1 of 2013. So this bag took almost a whole year to be made? I have been researching and looking at other Celine with two date codes most of them are within a few weeks of each other. It would be good to know if it's quite common for Celine bags to have almost a year gap between the first and second date code.
> Many thanks in advance for clarifying
> This would be my first Celine, super excited and nervous about it



This was prior to the change in date code format. This means the bag was made in October (10/2012) and January (01/13)


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Sophia said:


> This was prior to the change in date code format. This means the bag was made in October (10/2012) and January (01/13)


uhh...amazing thank you for clarifying Sophia. Good to know!!! I'm still trying to learn about more about Celine and their beautiful bags


----------



## uyenlet

I just purchased this bag - Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
Celine nano belt bag:
https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-be...kin-nano-green-leather-shoulder-bag/26172017/
Date Stamp: S-GA-3168
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Atranx3

Atranx3 said:


> Hi could someone help me! Thanks so much in advanced!
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage black
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...7db-4ff9-b9ea-f28a53c10a11#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> I already purchased this but returns are allowed. I just want to make sure if this is authentic or not. If someone can help me, thanks!!
> 
> The codes inside say
> S-AT-3188
> S-CU-4188



Hi Sophia! Could you please authenticate this for me? Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you so much!


----------



## amy6861

amy6861 said:


> Dear Sophia
> Hope you’re doing well!
> Please kindly share your comment on the following bag.
> Thank you as always!
> 
> Item Name: Celine Nano Belt Bag
> Item Number: 123920870848
> Seller ID: classyfinds7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/j100-Authe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 4560719
> View attachment 4560720
> View attachment 4560721
> View attachment 4560722
> View attachment 4560723
> View attachment 4560724
> View attachment 4560725
> View attachment 4560726
> View attachment 4560727
> View attachment 4560728
> View attachment 4560729


Dear Sophia
It seems like my request was missed.
Would you please take a look at this as well when you have time?
Always thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Sophia

amy6861 said:


> Dear Sophia
> It seems like my request was missed.
> Would you please take a look at this as well when you have time?
> Always thank you so much for your help.


I'm sorry I only authenticate old logo Philo era Céline.


----------



## Sophia

Atranx3 said:


> Hi Sophia! Could you please authenticate this for me? Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you so much!


I'm sorry I only authenticate old logo Philo era Céline.


----------



## Sve01

Sve01 said:


> Hello Sophia! The seller of the Nano Luggage has written that she is on vacation and can’t send further pictures.
> Here is the answer of the seller of the Mini Luggage:
> “The photo of the logo is photo 8 — it pretty much needs to be restamped. I’ve had a quite at Celine to see how much it would cost to restore the bag and they quoted paint & restamping at £200 so I might restore it and then repost as it’s not selling due to the lack of logo.”
> I don’t know if this could help you.


Dear Sophia, 
what do you think about this answer of the seller? Is it possible that the logo faded? Can you leave your comment without seeing the logo? Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## dignataly

Hi can you help me authenticate this old Celine bag.

Listing in https://www.depop.com/products/jlhuckle-celine-clutch-bag-brown-leather/

Thanks for the help.
Natasha


----------



## Sophia

dignataly said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this old Celine bag.
> 
> Listing in https://www.depop.com/products/jlhuckle-celine-clutch-bag-brown-leather/
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Natasha


Authentic


----------



## jt2810

Dear Sophia,

Please could you help me authenticate this Small Big Bag. 

Here is the original eBay listing:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Small-Big-Bag-Black-Grained-Calfskin-Tote/153675625999

Thanks very much for your time!


----------



## dignataly

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Sophia thank you very much. People have been making me second guess my purchase. Thanks again.


----------



## amy6861

Sophia said:


> I'm sorry I only authenticate old logo Philo era Céline.


Noted. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## 3gramsofsugar

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

jt2810 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Please could you help me authenticate this Small Big Bag.
> 
> Here is the original eBay listing:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Small-Big-Bag-Black-Grained-Calfskin-Tote/153675625999
> 
> Thanks very much for your time!


Authentic


----------



## Sve01

Hello Sophia! Could you please authenticate this Céline for me? 
Item: Cèline Phantom 
Seller: private seller 
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
Thank you very much!


----------



## LAMNLAMXD

Dear Sophia, 

Could you please help for authenticate this Céline phantom cabas for me please. Thanks.
Link:
https://mall.elady.com/celine-leather-cabas-phantom-bicolor-tote-bag-white-black-1710530na-38aw.html

Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

LAMNLAMXD said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help for authenticate this Céline phantom cabas for me please. Thanks.
> Link:
> https://mall.elady.com/celine-leather-cabas-phantom-bicolor-tote-bag-white-black-1710530na-38aw.html
> 
> Thank you so much


Authentic! A very trusted and reputable reseller!


----------



## Castor

Sophia, can you please take a look at this Trapeze for me?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## LAMNLAMXD

Sophia said:


> Authentic! A very trusted and reputable reseller!


Thanks sophia


----------



## creamyscreamy

Hello,

Not an expert on Celine. Hope you can help authenticate 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage (old Celine)
Listing Number:
Seller: local seller
Link: https://www.firstcurated.com/collections/sold-items/products/celine-yy-1?variant=30718608375940
Comments:


----------



## W00dyL0u

Hi
Please can you authenticate this medium classic bag for me? I'm new to this forum and not an expert in celine. Your help would be really appreciated! The serial number inside the zipped pocket says U-CE-0114. The eBay listing has ended as I purchased but am now second guessing myself and would like your expert opinion. Thank you!!


----------



## Sophia

W00dyL0u said:


> Hi
> Please can you authenticate this medium classic bag for me? I'm new to this forum and not an expert in celine. Your help would be really appreciated! The serial number inside the zipped pocket says U-CE-0114. The eBay listing has ended as I purchased but am now second guessing myself and would like your expert opinion. Thank you!!


This is fake


----------



## Sophia

creamyscreamy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not an expert on Celine. Hope you can help authenticate
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage (old Celine)
> Listing Number:
> Seller: local seller
> Link: https://www.firstcurated.com/collections/sold-items/products/celine-yy-1?variant=30718608375940
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4573374
> View attachment 4573375
> View attachment 4573376
> View attachment 4573377
> View attachment 4573378
> View attachment 4573379
> View attachment 4573380
> View attachment 4573381
> View attachment 4573382
> View attachment 4573383


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Castor said:


> View attachment 4573303
> View attachment 4573304
> View attachment 4573305
> View attachment 4573306
> View attachment 4573307
> View attachment 4573308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia, can you please take a look at this Trapeze for me?
> Thank you very much in advance



authentic


----------



## Sve01

Sve01 said:


> Hello Sophia! Could you please authenticate this Céline for me?
> Item: Cèline Phantom
> Seller: private seller
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
> Thank you very much!


Hello Sophia! It looks like my request was missed. Could you please take a look at it? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## creamyscreamy

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## jt2810

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you, Sophia!


----------



## Sophia

Sve01 said:


> Hello Sophia! It looks like my request was missed. Could you please take a look at it? Thank you very much for your help!


I'm sorry - fake


----------



## Sve01

Sophia said:


> I'm sorry - fake


Thank you very much Sophia!


----------



## minnie04

Please help me on this listing 
Thanks so much 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-435...a=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Sophia

minnie04 said:


> Please help me on this listing
> Thanks so much
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-4350-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-In-Black-Calfskin/113757867530?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=19fc442c117c4f6cb82f1c6543f0905d&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=113757867530&itm=113757867530&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


Authentic


----------



## lover bag

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this bag. Below is the link. Thank you in advance.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193171086747


----------



## EvelyneDG

Hello!

I purchased this small Céline Trotteur on Vestiaire and would appreciate if you could please authenticate it:
Item: small Céline Trotteur
Seller: Maria Rodriguez via Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-trotteur-celine-handbag-8392810.shtml

Many thanks!


----------



## Sophia

EvelyneDG said:


> View attachment 4576089
> View attachment 4576090
> View attachment 4576091
> View attachment 4576092
> View attachment 4576093
> View attachment 4576094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I purchased this small Céline Trotteur on Vestiaire and would appreciate if you could please authenticate it:
> Item: small Céline Trotteur
> Seller: Maria Rodriguez via Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-trotteur-celine-handbag-8392810.shtml
> 
> Many thanks!


Authentic


----------



## Sve01

Hello Sophia! Would you please help me authenticate this Céline Phantom?
Item: Céline Medium Phantom
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...152690?hash=item54783772f2:g:hIcAAOSwl8VdtkHO
Thank you very much!


----------



## EvelyneDG

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## panachee

Item: CELINE Big Bag Bucket
Listing Number: 350511
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-grained-calfskin-big-bag-bucket-grey-350511
Comments: Hi Sophia! Could you take a look at this listing and help me authenticate this Celine? I have never purchased from resale market before. Thank you!


----------



## minnie04

Hi Sophia ,

One more need help authenticate ... thank you so much 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE...:9LgAAOSwhe9dli3A:sc:USPSPriority!97224!US!-1


----------



## Pursely

Hi Sophia - can you help me authenticate this Céline mini? Thanks so much


----------



## Pursely

Pursely said:


> Hi Sophia - can you help me authenticate this Céline mini? Thanks so much


One more photo. Also, it is a micro not a mini. Thank you!


----------



## Lovely87

Sophia, can you please take a look at this Celine Box for me?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Sophia

panachee said:


> Item: CELINE Big Bag Bucket
> Listing Number: 350511
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-grained-calfskin-big-bag-bucket-grey-350511
> Comments: Hi Sophia! Could you take a look at this listing and help me authenticate this Celine? I have never purchased from resale market before. Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Lovely87 said:


> Sophia, can you please take a look at this Celine Box for me?
> Thank you very much in advance
> View attachment 4577599
> View attachment 4577600
> View attachment 4577601
> View attachment 4577602
> View attachment 4577603
> View attachment 4577604
> View attachment 4577605


Do you have the original listing


----------



## Lovely87

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original listing


No I don't but I have the bag in person now. I tried taking a clear photo of the serial but it's in such a tight position. Do you need any other specific photos?


----------



## Pursely

Pursely said:


> One more photo. Also, it is a micro not a mini. Thank you!


Hey Sophia- just wanted to follow up on this bag and was hoping you could let me know if it’s authentic!


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this CELINE Trapèze 
Item: Celine Trapeze
Seller name: Camilla 
Website: youla Russi


----------



## MariRosa

Dear Sophia,
Could you please authenticate two items for me which I already hold in my hands:

1.
Item: CELINE small Bucket stud
Listing Number: 350511
Seller: esperanse 
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Céline-Smal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648

2. Item: Celine bicolor wallet (please see next post for pics)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MariRosa

And now the purse/wallet

Thanks again, Sophia in advance!


----------



## sw33ty93x

Hi Sophia, 
   I am new to PurseForum and I would really appreciate your help in authenticating a pair of Celine Edge sunglasses that I purchased. Here is the link to the item that I purchased where you can see all the photos that the seller listed on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-edge-sunglasses-100-authentic-5db9aa43c953d8e410b97f3c

Please let me know if you need any additional photos from me once I receive the sunglasses. Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Sophia

Lovely87 said:


> No I don't but I have the bag in person now. I tried taking a clear photo of the serial but it's in such a tight position. Do you need any other specific photos?


I believe bag is authentic


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Could you please authenticate two items for me which I already hold in my hands:
> 
> 1.
> Item: CELINE small Bucket stud
> Listing Number: 350511
> Seller: esperanse
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Céline-Small-Stud-Bucket-Bag-Tasche-Kalbsleder-Schwarz/254380996878?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> 2. Item: Celine bicolor wallet (please see next post for pics)
> 
> Thank you so much!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> And now the purse/wallet
> 
> Thanks again, Sophia in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this CELINE Trapèze
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Seller name: Camilla
> Website: youla Russi


Fake


----------



## tata78

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank’s a lot!


----------



## hejtheathea

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Celine old logo box  From 2017. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Emmabrook

Item: Celine Black Nano luggage 
Item number: 254404173511
eBay Seller: merdayigi0
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-C...173511?hash=item3b3bab9ec7:g:WuYAAOSwpJJdjDIV

Thank you!!


----------



## urbanshark

Hello,
Can you help me to authenticate this bag
Item: Celine Classic bag
Item number: 401941306271
eBay seller:waga_ 8360
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Celine-Clas...306271?hash=item5d95919b9f:g:8aQAAOSwhvpduux0
Thank you!!


----------



## Closetchique

Hi all. Can you please help me authenticate this Celine? 
I’m worried because the hardware looks too shiny and not grainy like others.

thank you!!

https://posh.mk/1QB2Od48j1


----------



## Fun123

Hello lovely people! I'm hoping somebody could help authenticate this bag for me.

_*Item: *_Celine Bag Mini Luggage Black Leather_*
Listing Number:*_ 133221827376_*
Seller:  annekg2011
Link:*_ https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bag-Mini-Luggage-Black-Leather/133221827376_*
Comments: *_Obviously it's a Nano and not a Mini. Was a bit of a red flag but I know sellers do not always know precise names of things they own.

Big thanks in advance! If more photos are needed, let me know and I'll ask the seller.


----------



## ployly888

Dear Ms Sophia , Could you please tell that Celine luggage mini is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much


----------



## ployly888

Dear Ms Sophia , Could you please tell that Celine python tote is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

ployly888 said:


> Dear Ms Sophia , Could you please tell that Celine python tote is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

ployly888 said:


> Dear Ms Sophia , Could you please tell that Celine luggage mini is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Fun123 said:


> Hello lovely people! I'm hoping somebody could help authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> _*Item: *_Celine Bag Mini Luggage Black Leather
> _*Listing Number:*_ 133221827376
> _*Seller:  annekg2011
> Link:*_ https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Bag-Mini-Luggage-Black-Leather/133221827376
> _*Comments: *_Obviously it's a Nano and not a Mini. Was a bit of a red flag but I know sellers do not always know precise names of things they own.
> 
> Big thanks in advance! If more photos are needed, let me know and I'll ask the seller.


I need clear pictures of the front logo, Made in Italy stamp and date code


----------



## Fun123

Sophia said:


> I need clear pictures of the front logo, Made in Italy stamp and date code



I messaged the seller for more photos. Will get back to you if they ever respond.


----------



## langchacha

Hello. I am hoping to get some help in determining whether this Celine tie bag is authentic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you very much.


----------



## Sophia

langchacha said:


> Hello. I am hoping to get some help in determining whether this Celine tie bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582477
> View attachment 4582478
> View attachment 4582479
> View attachment 4582480
> View attachment 4582481
> View attachment 4582482
> View attachment 4582483
> View attachment 4582484
> View attachment 4582485
> View attachment 4582486
> View attachment 4582487
> View attachment 4582488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


Authentic


----------



## langchacha

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much, Sophia. I am so excited and appreciative!


----------



## Hezcyrus

Is this Authentic?


----------



## Hezcyrus

What do u think


----------



## Hezcyrus

Fake or not?


----------



## sofus

Dear forum,

I hope Im doing this the right way. Could you help me authenticate this Celine box bag, that I bought in vintage condition from a japanese seller on ebay? I feel like it is fake. The heat stamp looks weird in size (the Paris is too large in proportion to the Celine), and the overall quality just seems kind of off. But you all know these things better than I. 

The listing is here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Log...Vintage-Italy-Authentic-AK37785-/233333783750

And some photos below. 

Thank you so much in advance 

Eva


----------



## Sparky117

Hi, Can you please authenticate this Celine box bag on Fashionphile?
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-contact-me-363450

The middle seems to be a bit squished - is it worth considering? Thanks.


----------



## ployly888

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you for your kindness. Have a great day. Xo


----------



## hejtheathea

Hi Sophia,

Are you able to take a look at post #16217? Thank you so much in advance. Really appreciate any help I can get as I am no expert myself  

Best regards


----------



## Sophia

hejtheathea said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Are you able to take a look at post #16217? Thank you so much in advance. Really appreciate any help I can get as I am no expert myself
> 
> Best regards



Hi - I believe I have authenticated this bag before. I believe this bag to be a super fake.


----------



## Sophia

hejtheathea said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Are you able to take a look at post #16217? Thank you so much in advance. Really appreciate any help I can get as I am no expert myself
> 
> Best regards



Hi - I believe I have authenticated this bag before. I believe this bag to be a super fake.


----------



## Sophia

Hezcyrus said:


> Fake or not?


Fake


----------



## sofus

Sophia said:


> Fake



Dear Sophia, poor you that we all ask you. But I am no exception. The bag from post #16234 - could you tell if its real or fake?


----------



## Closetchique

Hello,

Sophia you are the expert, is there anyway you could see post 16220?

The seller did not provide the date stamp or the logo pictures. It is currently being sent to poshmark for authentication. She emailed me a picture of a receipt separately.

The description was “Medium Classic bag in box calfskin. Medium Classic bag in box calfskin with an adjustable and removable leather strap and a metallic clasp closure. Dust bag and box included. ***There are a few scratches on the front side of the bag. Little black stains on the metallic clasp closure.*** **Additional detail pictures added.** **Purchased in Oct. 2015.**”


Thank you so much I hope you can help. If the date code and logo picture is a must I will wait until I receive the bag. I am just losing sleep at the moment under the impression that I may have spent so much on a fake bag. I didn’t know about TPF and this thread before.


----------



## Sophia

Closetchique said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sophia you are the expert, is there anyway you could see post 16220?
> 
> The seller did not provide the date stamp or the logo pictures. It is currently being sent to poshmark for authentication. She emailed me a picture of a receipt separately.
> 
> The description was “Medium Classic bag in box calfskin. Medium Classic bag in box calfskin with an adjustable and removable leather strap and a metallic clasp closure. Dust bag and box included. ***There are a few scratches on the front side of the bag. Little black stains on the metallic clasp closure.*** **Additional detail pictures added.** **Purchased in Oct. 2015.**”
> 
> 
> Thank you so much I hope you can help. If the date code and logo picture is a must I will wait until I receive the bag. I am just losing sleep at the moment under the impression that I may have spent so much on a fake bag. I didn’t know about TPF and this thread before.


I believe the bag to be authentic, but I'd need clear pictures of the frontal logo and the Made in Italy stamp when you receive the bag in order to give you a final answer!


----------



## hejtheathea

Sophia said:


> Hi - I believe I have authenticated this bag before. I believe this bag to be a super fake.



Argh thought so! Thank you very much  could you maybe help me with another bag?

Celine classic box in anthracite liege

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8530899.shtml

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## hejtheathea

hejtheathea said:


> Argh thought so! Thank you very much  could you maybe help me with another bag?
> 
> Celine classic box in anthracite liege
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8530899.shtml
> 
> I really appreciate your help!



Another photo


----------



## chocolatechipcookies

Hello Sophia,
This beautiful sangle bag I have seems authentic to me, but please help to authenticate it to be sure. Attached are close up pictures of logo, zip and tag which I believe says S-GA-0128. Thanks for the help!


----------



## smallsinger

Dear Sophia,

I recently received this Classic bag in lizard. Did my own research that this design comes from fall / winter 2011. As I do not have any experience with items dated back so many years ago, I hope you could help to authenticate it.

Firstly, I think the dustbag that comes with it is a bit off - the ribbon can only be pulled from one end. Secondly, I could not find the date code. I have attached some images. Please let me know if you need more.

Thank you for your time and help: )


----------



## chelloyou

Hi Sophia, please help me authenticate this Celine Medium Box Bag in Camel that I already have in my possession. I purchased it from coco_approved on instagram. The date code reads U-CU-1118. I hope these photos are adequate!


----------



## babyanimals

Hello Sophia!

Turns out I have one day from now to raise a dispute for this used bag if a fake and am hoping I can get your eyes on it if possible.   It looks like the zipperhead is a "1" or a capital "I", hard for me to tell. The bag smells right. (Is it silly I'm saying that??) Excuse my hand/nails in the photos. More photos in my other post directly below. THANK YOU SO MUCH. 

Item: Céline Classic Handbag
Listing Number: 8584713
Seller: “Gary”
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8584713.shtml
Comments:


----------



## babyanimals

Additional photos to last post:


----------



## Sophia

chocolatechipcookies said:


> Hello Sophia,
> This beautiful sangle bag I have seems authentic to me, but please help to authenticate it to be sure. Attached are close up pictures of logo, zip and tag which I believe says S-GA-0128. Thanks for the help!


AUTHENTIC!


----------



## Sophia

babyanimals said:


> Hello Sophia!
> 
> Turns out I have one day from now to raise a dispute for this used bag if a fake and am hoping I can get your eyes on it if possible.   It looks like the zipperhead is a "1" or a capital "I", hard for me to tell. The bag smells right. (Is it silly I'm saying that??) Excuse my hand/nails in the photos. More photos in my other post directly below. THANK YOU SO MUCH.
> 
> Item: Céline Classic Handbag
> Listing Number: 8584713
> Seller: “Gary”
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8584713.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4585369
> View attachment 4585370
> View attachment 4585371
> View attachment 4585372
> View attachment 4585373
> View attachment 4585374
> View attachment 4585375
> View attachment 4585369


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

chelloyou said:


> Hi Sophia, please help me authenticate this Celine Medium Box Bag in Camel that I already have in my possession. I purchased it from coco_approved on instagram. The date code reads U-CU-1118. I hope these photos are adequate!
> 
> View attachment 4585278
> View attachment 4585279
> View attachment 4585278
> View attachment 4585279
> View attachment 4585280
> View attachment 4585281
> View attachment 4585282
> View attachment 4585283
> View attachment 4585284
> View attachment 4585285
> View attachment 4585287
> View attachment 4585288
> View attachment 4585289
> View attachment 4585290


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

smallsinger said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I recently received this Classic bag in lizard. Did my own research that this design comes from fall / winter 2011. As I do not have any experience with items dated back so many years ago, I hope you could help to authenticate it.
> 
> Firstly, I think the dustbag that comes with it is a bit off - the ribbon can only be pulled from one end. Secondly, I could not find the date code. I have attached some images. Please let me know if you need more.
> 
> Thank you for your time and help: )
> View attachment 4585153
> View attachment 4585154
> View attachment 4585155
> View attachment 4585156
> View attachment 4585157
> View attachment 4585158
> View attachment 4585159
> View attachment 4585160


This bag is authentic


----------



## babyanimals

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Whooo! Thank you Sophia for your expertise and time!


----------



## chelloyou

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## smallsinger

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic


Dear Sophia, 
Thank you


----------



## hejtheathea

Dear Sophia,

I hope you can help me authenticate this bag:

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8530899.shtml

The seller has also sent me the following pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Which I hope can help the authentication process 

I really appreciate your time and help!!

Best,
Thea


----------



## Closetchique

Sophia said:


> I believe the bag to be authentic, but I'd need clear pictures of the frontal logo and the Made in Italy stamp when you receive the bag in order to give you a final answer!


Hello Sophia! I finally received the bag and am a little worried because of the tarnish and the gold is chipped at the top two circles and silver is showing through (I thought it was supposed to be brass) and also the tarnish (is that normal for Celine to tarnish?). I’ve heard of Celine not having serial numbers, I don’t see any here.  Here are the pics of you could please authenticate for me thank you!l I do appreciate it so much.


----------



## Closetchique

Closetchique said:


> Hello Sophia! I finally received the bag and am a little worried because of the tarnish and the gold is chipped at the top two circles and silver is showing through which wasn’t disclosed(I thought it was supposed to be brass) and also the tarnish (is that normal for Celine to tarnish?). I’ve heard of Celine not having serial numbers, I don’t see any here.  Here are the pics of you could please authenticate for me thank you!l I do appreciate it so much.


----------



## Sophia

hejtheathea said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I hope you can help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8530899.shtml
> 
> The seller has also sent me the following pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586526
> View attachment 4586527
> 
> 
> Which I hope can help the authentication process
> 
> I really appreciate your time and help!!
> 
> Best,
> Thea


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Closetchique said:


> Hello Sophia! I finally received the bag and am a little worried because of the tarnish and the gold is chipped at the top two circles and silver is showing through (I thought it was supposed to be brass) and also the tarnish (is that normal for Celine to tarnish?). I’ve heard of Celine not having serial numbers, I don’t see any here.  Here are the pics of you could please authenticate for me thank you!l I do appreciate it so much.



This bag is an earlier edition of the Classic. Before the change in leather and hardware


----------



## Closetchique

Sophia said:


> This bag is an earlier edition of the Classic. Before the change in leather and hardware


Thank you!!! That means authentic right? There’s only one spring in the lock and I did locate the number inside of the zipper. Thank you so much Sophia!


----------



## hejtheathea

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much Sophia!!


----------



## Jt-93

Hi Sophia,
I think I already know the answer to this but would just like to confirm. Seller also couldn't find the date code. Thanks for your help!

Item: Belt Bag Micro, Dark Taupe
Seller: Kijiji, Ed
Link:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Sophia

Jt-93 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I think I already know the answer to this but would just like to confirm. Seller also couldn't find the date code. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: Belt Bag Micro, Dark Taupe
> Seller: Kijiji, Ed
> Link:
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Closetchique said:


> Thank you!!! That means authentic right? There’s only one spring in the lock and I did locate the number inside of the zipper. Thank you so much Sophia!


Yep - authentic


----------



## smallsinger

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic


Dear Sophia, 
Thank you once again for looking at the bag for me. It still bothers me that I  could not find the date code. I'm afraid I'm going to break the bag if I keep looking for it! Is it possible that it's just without?


----------



## tata78

Hello, Sophia! Please help me authenticate this bag: Céline Trapeze. I would like to buy it from seller on Instagram. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sophia

tata78 said:


> Hello, Sophia! Please help me authenticate this bag: Céline Trapeze. I would like to buy it from seller on Instagram. Thanks a lot!


Authentic


----------



## tata78

Sophia said:


> Authentic





Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## chocolatechipcookies

Sophia said:


> AUTHENTIC!


Thank you so much! Have a great day


----------



## ziiarch

Hi Sophia,

could you please authenticate this celine symmetrical mini bag (beltbag). Thank you


----------



## Honeycriss

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this green nano luggage?
Thank you so much!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254363294761


----------



## Sophia

ziiarch said:


> View attachment 4589201
> View attachment 4589202
> View attachment 4589203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophia,
> 
> could you please authenticate this celine symmetrical mini bag (beltbag). Thank you


Need to see the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

Honeycriss said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this green nano luggage?
> Thank you so much!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254363294761


Authentic


----------



## sourgirl95616

Hi, I am not sure if the link will work, someone is selling this on the Nextdoor app, looks off to me but would like to confirm. Thank you!
https://nextdoor.com/for_sale_and_f...9f0d-b2fccfd7d677?init_source=copy_link_share


----------



## jsmntea

Hello all, 

I know this may be a bit more difficult because it is a vintage bag, but could some please authenticate this for me? This is the eBay link: https://www.ebay.c om/itm/Vintage-Celine-Box-Bag/202819070404

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jsmntea

Additional to above post, here's a photo of the inside.


----------



## maggieyibo

Hi Sophia, 

Could you please help me authenticate this Medium Classic Box in Camel from Ebay? I also attached additional photos of the actual bag below.

Item: 312828241569
Listing Number: 312828241569
Seller: riba2394
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...sjb58y9j1c%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: I ended up purchasing the bag and just received it over the weekend, I took it to a Celine boutique inside neiman marcus and compared it to the current Box bags they have in the store. The overall construction, hardware, leather, zipper, stitching feels solid, and the inside date code number matches the one on the receipt. But definitely want to make sure since the price does seems a little too good to be true considering the condition of the bag. 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Shalu18

Heya,
Could you please check the authenticity of these two bags for me please.
Item:  #5813206
Listing Number: 
Seller: Reebonz - Club Venit
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/celine/bags/celine-luggage-mini-bag-14557896
Comments: 

Item: #RVSR121689001
Listing Number: 
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/celine/bags/pre-owned-celine-small-luggage-14229345
Comments: 

Thanks much appreciated


----------



## smallsinger

Dear Sophia,
Is it possible that you could answer my question # 16268? My original post was # 16247. Really appreciate your time and help!


----------



## meglhy24

Hi Sophia, 

Thanks in advance for having a look at this
Item: New Authentic Black Celine Nano Luggage Tote Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 273909494002
Seller:
Link:
Comments:


----------



## meglhy24

Hi Sophia,

Sorry my previous post had some error and it wasn’t complete.
Thanks in advance for having a look at this!!

Item: New Authentic Black Celine Nano Luggage Tote Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 273909494002
Seller: goodsdept
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/273909494002
Comments:
Also uploaded photos of the hardware and serial no. tag.

Thanks again!


----------



## jt2810

Dear Sophia, 

Please could you help to authenticate this Celine Classic Box in Camel.
Listing: 
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8695539.shtml

Thank you and have a lovely day.


----------



## Sve01

Hello Sophia, could you help me authenticate this Céline Tie Bag? 
Item: Céline Bag 
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/113967213982
Thank you very much!


----------



## beryluson

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Fia Reyes 
Link: Ateneo Trade thru Facebook Marketplace
Comments: I hope that someone can pls authenticate i know it said that i needed to post a link but theres none on facebooks marketplace where i found the item


----------



## kastorpollux

Hi Sophia!

Could you please help me authenticate this Celine alphabet pendant? I just won the auction.

_*Item: *_Celine Large R Alphabet Pendant
_*Listing Number:*_ 113960525828
_*Seller: jonathanallenkey
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Alph...63.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc#vi__app-cvip-panel*_

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## rockgirl

Hello, would you please authenicate this Celine bag? I am considering to buy this bag from a seller on Instagram.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## jt2810

jt2810 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Please could you help to authenticate this Celine Classic Box in Camel.
> Listing:
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8695539.shtml
> 
> Thank you and have a lovely day.



And here are pictures of another bag from a Private Seller.

Thanks very much!


----------



## jmc3007

maggieyibo said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Medium Classic Box in Camel from Ebay? I also attached additional photos of the actual bag below.
> 
> Item: 312828241569
> Listing Number: 312828241569
> Seller: riba2394
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Brown-Calfskin-/312828241569?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=L32YeRV4N8BUGUh6tsjb58y9j1c%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I ended up purchasing the bag and just received it over the weekend, I took it to a Celine boutique inside neiman marcus and compared it to the current Box bags they have in the store. The overall construction, hardware, leather, zipper, stitching feels solid, and the inside date code number matches the one on the receipt. But definitely want to make sure since the price does seems a little too good to be true considering the condition of the bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Just commenting that I have never ever received a boutique receipt from Celine in NY, Paris or Barcelona that showed the date code ON the receipt like your listing


----------



## inboxImpulse

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this 2018 Celine clutch? I really appreciate it!


----------



## inboxImpulse

inboxImpulse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this 2018 Celine clutch? I really appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4594438
> View attachment 4594440
> View attachment 4594441
> View attachment 4594443
> View attachment 4594448
> View attachment 4594454
> View attachment 4594461


----------



## marls1994

Hi!

I was wondering if you guys could help me authenticate this Celine Medium Soft Clasp bag in black with gold hardware. The pictures I will attach are the only one the seller's submitted. It comes with no receipt as the seller says it was a recent gift, so the bag is supposedly brand new and not used.
This bag was discontinued more than a year ago so I'm confused as to how has anyone been able to buy it recently, as I've been in various Celine stores in different countries and they always say this bag isn't available anymore, but what I found reeeeally strange is that in every medium soft clasp picture I've ever seen, the lining of the bag is the same color as the outside (black bag, black lining, red bag, red lining) and in the picture you can clearly see the lining is sort of beige even though the bag is black...? 

I've asked about it but the seller won't respond...
What do you guys think? I'm desperate, I've wanted this bag for years and I was heartbroken (lol, dramatic) when it was discontinued  Thank you so so much in advance.


----------



## hejtheathea

Hi Sophia,

I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag  I've recently asked for your help to authenticate a similar bag, but unfortunately it was sold before I had a chance of purchasing it. I just saw this eBay auction that seems too good to be true, so I'm very sceptical of the authenticity of the bag.

Item: Celine classic in Liégé leather
Serial number: F-CE-2128
Number: 233406367545
Seller:leilaluxuryboutique
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-C...rentrq:837fe31d16e0a489bf88d69affeb0c44|iid:1


----------



## cynnn

Hi Sophia,
Could you please tell if the celine nano is authentic or not?


----------



## Thukreebun

Hi everyone
I've become enamoured with Celine & have wanted this bag for the past few months. I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me 

Item:  Celine Boxy Tote Burgundy Calfskin Handbag
Listing Number: 283679005900
Seller: bigb86xsr
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...rentrq:84e26fd916e0a9c9a8733a4dffed3756|iid:1
Comments: Thank You!


----------



## Polene139

Item:Celine vintage flap shoulder bag

Listing number /name: Celine navy blue satchel

Seller: harrycrampsie01

Link: https://www.depop.com/products/harrycrampsie01-authentic-celine-navy-blue-satchel/

Comments:

Hi Sophie, Please could you authenticate this vintage bag?

Many thanks


----------



## Polene139




----------



## Bea18

Hello, 

I just purchased this bag on eBay and I am SURE it is a fake, but just want another opinion to confirm. Does anyone know if Authentication from this forum is enough for eBay disputes? I'm so mad and just want a refund  

Item: Celine Trotteur Black Grained Leather Small
Listing Number: 254406410669
Seller: seltzerlover456 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/254406410669
Comments: I have more photos of the actual bag now that I have it that are below. I'm guessing you will be able to tell which dust bag is real and fake!! (the real one is from a Trio I purchased from a Celine boutique).  

Many thanks!


----------



## We_Travel_Fast

Hi,
Is this authentic? Thank you in advance!!

Item: Classic Celine box bag
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/.../leather-classic-celine-handbag-8610053.shtml


----------



## jessilou

Hello! Could you authenticate this for me, please? I really appreciate it.
Thank you!

Item: Celine Large Trio in Black
Seller: Trendywears15 (eBay)
Listing number: 323986555102
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...555102?hash=item4b6f1a80de:g:M0YAAOSwTeJd1VWU


----------



## keyoog

Hello can you please authenticate this?  Thank you so much.

Item: Celine Womens Large Trio Bag in Smooth Lambskin Black
Seller: the_luxury_club ( eBay)
Listing number: 113967970821
Link:
https://ebay.us/aazqKP


----------



## Luxebagaddict0824

Hello  I bought my first  pre-owned Celine Small Trotteur on a second hand selling site. I was wondering if it is authentic

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Annawakes

Hi Sophia, would you please authenticate this bag?  Thank you so much!
Item: 436006
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-small-big-bag-tan-436006
Comments: I took some additional pictures, attached.  If you'd like to see more please let me know.  Thank you again!


----------



## jkwan

Hello! I just purchased a Celine Nano Luggage Tote from lvlenka on Instagram and would be grateful if you could help me authenticate it!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Seller: @lvlenka
Purchase Link:


----------



## We_Travel_Fast

We_Travel_Fast said:


> Hi,
> Is this authentic? Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item: Classic Celine box bag
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/.../leather-classic-celine-handbag-8610053.shtml



Here are more photos


----------



## lovepurses78

Please authenticate my Celine mini tote.  Purchased from Yoogi’s closet www.yoogiscloset.com.


----------



## ployly888

Dear sophia,
Could youdo me a favour?? Please check this bage is authentic or not. Thank in advance.


----------



## PoisedPose

Hi all! Would appreciate the expertise on this forum to authenticate this Micro Luggage in smooth black leather that I purchased on eBay!

Item: Micro Luggage in smooth black leather
Seller: v.chen21
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Micro-Luggage-To-Bag-Authentic-/254425026987?nma=true&si=fW4gUUNJf89NCIPlLc0A2fi2rMQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557te

Seller claimed to buy from Barneys (RIP) and the bag has the tag still on, but unfortunately didn't have receipt...

Thanks in advance and hope everyone has a great thanksgiving holiday! 














Thanks in advance and hope everyone's having a great Thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## Crc21

Hello Sophia,

Your thoughts please on this large celine trio. Thank you so much!

item: celine trio large black smooth leather
Seller: preowned in japan
Listing: n/a


----------



## alliecyy

Hi, happy Thanksgiving! Could you authenticate this Celine Triomphe for me? Thank you in advance!!

Item: CELINE TRIOMPHE LEATHER BAG
Listing Number: 8031188
Seller: Creditamanet
Link:  us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/white-leather-triomphe-celine-handbag-8031188.shtml
Comments:  Please copy and past link to browser (clinking on it directly doesn't work)

 thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

Hello Sophia, would you kindly provide your opinion on authenticity of this bag please? Many thanks 

Item: Frame bag

Listing Number: 174109636825

Seller: Juicypanda630

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174109636825


----------



## iusen

hi, I'd appreciate any thoughts on this scarf! thanks in advance 

Item: Royal blue equestrian silk scarf
Listing Number: 223771716669
Seller: will-o-sage
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223771716669?ViewItem=&item=223771716669
Comments: no picture of fabric tag?


----------



## boopeep

Happy Thanksgiving! Can you confirm authenticity of this listing? It has an Entrupy certificate, but I am skeptical. Thanks so much in advance!

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: 323980358695
Seller: thriftonic
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323980358695
Comments:


----------



## hantr911

I really need help with this Celine bag. I purchased it through poshmark about a month ago. Now the buckle broke and it does not hold the bag together. I was wondering if the bag is authentic because it's Celine and seems like noone has a problem with it. Please help me authenticate the bag!!! This is the link to the original listing 
https://posh.mk/wUtpAxkY11
If you need more pictures please let me know. If it's authentic then I need to find someone who can repair it. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## PoisedPose

PoisedPose said:


> Hi all! Would appreciate the expertise on this forum to authenticate this Micro Luggage in smooth black leather that I purchased on eBay!
> 
> Item: Micro Luggage in smooth black leather
> Seller: v.chen21
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Micro-Luggage-To-Bag-Authentic-/254425026987?nma=true&si=fW4gUUNJf89NCIPlLc0A2fi2rMQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557te
> 
> Seller claimed to buy from Barneys (RIP) and the bag has the tag still on, but unfortunately didn't have receipt...
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope everyone has a great thanksgiving holiday!


Looking at it again I’m suspicious bc of the logo (doesn’t seem pristinely stamped - bit of “fuzzy edges” esp for the “Paris”), plus a few places where stitching seems off, but would love more expert opinion!



edit: double inserted pic on accident...


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi Sophia, here I am again asking for your expertise. Can you authenticate this celine nano for me that I have bought in Ebay please. I would greatly appreciate it. 

seller:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F133250994930

thank you so much!


----------



## Ladybag2016

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi Sophia, here I am again asking for your expertise. Can you authenticate this celine nano for me that I have bought in Ebay please. I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> seller:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/133250994930
> 
> thank you so much!



more photos


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item: Céline sangle bucket
Listing Number: 352836859068
Seller: krone_brand
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/352836859068?ul_noapp=true
Comments: thanks sophia
More photos here


----------



## Sophia

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi Sophia, here I am again asking for your expertise. Can you authenticate this celine nano for me that I have bought in Ebay please. I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> seller:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/133250994930
> 
> thank you so much!


fake


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia could you pls help to authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Céline sangle bucket
> Listing Number: 352836859068
> Seller: krone_brand
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/352836859068?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: thanks sophia
> More photos here


authentic


----------



## Sophia

PoisedPose said:


> Hi all! Would appreciate the expertise on this forum to authenticate this Micro Luggage in smooth black leather that I purchased on eBay!
> 
> Item: Micro Luggage in smooth black leather
> Seller: v.chen21
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Celine-Black-Smooth-Calfskin-Micro-Luggage-To-Bag-Authentic-/254425026987?nma=true&si=fW4gUUNJf89NCIPlLc0A2fi2rMQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557te
> 
> Seller claimed to buy from Barneys (RIP) and the bag has the tag still on, but unfortunately didn't have receipt...
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope everyone has a great thanksgiving holiday!
> View attachment 4601720
> View attachment 4601722
> View attachment 4601723
> View attachment 4601724
> View attachment 4601725
> View attachment 4601726
> View attachment 4601733
> View attachment 4601734
> View attachment 4601735
> View attachment 4601736
> View attachment 4601738
> View attachment 4601739
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope everyone's having a great Thanksgiving holiday!


authentic


----------



## Sophia

Crc21 said:


> View attachment 4602254
> View attachment 4602255
> View attachment 4602256
> View attachment 4602257
> 
> 
> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Your thoughts please on this large celine trio. Thank you so much!
> 
> item: celine trio large black smooth leather
> Seller: preowned in japan
> Listing: n/a
> View attachment 4602247
> View attachment 4602248
> View attachment 4602249
> View attachment 4602248
> View attachment 4602247
> View attachment 4602247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602247


authentic


----------



## jessilou

Hi, Sophia! Could you help me out with this Celine Trio? Thank you very much!

Item: Celine Large Trio Black Grained Calfskin
Seller: myremmie
Listing number: 303346697084
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lar...697084?hash=item46a0df437c:g:L~0AAOSwAEhdvj2g


----------



## hejtheathea

Dear Sophia,

I really hope you can help me authenticate a bag I just bought on eBay! 

Item: Céline Classic in Anthracite Liégé
Listing Number: 233411586596
Seller: leilaluxuryboutique
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-C...WtmIf%2BB4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much in advance! I really appreciate you offering your expertise


----------



## ployly888

Dear sophia,
Could youdo me a favour?? Please check this bage is authentic or not. Thank in advance.


----------



## Sarisa22

Dear Sophia,

I really hope you can help me authenticate a bag I just bought.

Item: Céline Classic box bag medium 

Thank you so much


----------



## Crc21

Sophia said:


> authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## Annawakes

Hi Sophia, would you please authenticate this bag?  Thank you so much!
Item: 436006
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-small-big-bag-tan-436006
Comments: I took some additional pictures, attached.  If you'd like to see more please let me know.  Thank you again!


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> Fake


Dear Sophia, thank you very much, because of your postings I have been able to cancel the transaction, return the bag and got my money back! Thanks again!

I have in the meantime purchased two other Celine items of the Phoebe Philo Aera and kindly ask you to authenticate them, thanks in advance!

Here we go:
1.
 item name: Celine Clasp bucket
Seller: Linda
I hold the bag already in my hands, therefore no Link anymore. Some pictures, hopefully they are enough but I can of course take more:


----------



## MariRosa

And the Second item is a Wallet:
 Item: bicolor wallet 

Here are some pictures:

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Luxebagaddict0824

Luxebagaddict0824 said:


> View attachment 4597030
> View attachment 4597031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  I bought my first  pre-owned Celine Small Trotteur on a second hand selling site. I was wondering if it is authentic
> 
> Thank you for your time!



Looks like this got lost in the other posts. Also I don’t have the link as I already purchased and the listing no longer shows up. Let me know if any other pictures are needed. Thank you!


----------



## yumikio

Dear Sophia, I just received this Celine Luggage Nano from a seller on Japanese online flea market. I have check the numeric stamped ziplock and other hardware details but still have the mixed feeling about this bag. Below are the pics of this bag, could please authenticate for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## We_Travel_Fast

Hi Sophia,

What are your thoughts on this bag? Re-posting since the post was around the holidays. Thank you for your time!




We_Travel_Fast said:


> Here are more photos
> 
> View attachment 4599720
> View attachment 4599721
> View attachment 4599722
> View attachment 4599723
> View attachment 4599724
> View attachment 4599725
> View attachment 4599726
> View attachment 4599727
> View attachment 4599728
> View attachment 4599730
> View attachment 4599731
> View attachment 4599732


----------



## halig93

Hi Sophia,
I would greatly appreciate if you could help me authenticate this Celine bag I saw online. These are all the photos I could find.

Kindest regards


----------



## AnnaHalina

Dear Sophia, 

first of all thank you for your amazing service to this community! I can see that you have been helping out ladies for years now at no charge. This is very kind of you and much appreciated. 

would you be so kind as to let me know what you think about this item please ?

Item: celine box bag 
Listing: i cannot fit the original listing on eBay but the seller is Thrift+ (over 5000 positive reviews and apparently a specialist charity in the UK working with retailers). The item I bought was classed as a return made to the shop. I was assured that it’s authentic and that an authenticator has verified it. 

however I am not too sure of the “made in Italy” stamp and the screws on the clasps. The bag doesn’t have a date code - which I head from threats on this forum can sometimes happen for authentic bags. 

could you let me know what you think please ? 

photos:


----------



## AnnaHalina

AnnaHalina said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> first of all thank you for your amazing service to this community! I can see that you have been helping out ladies for years now at no charge. This is very kind of you and much appreciated.
> 
> would you be so kind as to let me know what you think about this item please ?
> 
> Item: celine box bag
> Listing: i cannot fit the original listing on eBay but the seller is Thrift+ (over 5000 positive reviews and apparently a specialist charity in the UK working with retailers). The item I bought was classed as a return made to the shop. I was assured that it’s authentic and that an authenticator has verified it.
> 
> however I am not too sure of the “made in Italy” stamp and the screws on the clasps. The bag doesn’t have a date code - which I head from threats on this forum can sometimes happen for authentic bags.
> 
> could you let me know what you think please ?
> 
> photos:


Seller : we-are-thrift
Item number: 174108644043


----------



## Sophia

Luxebagaddict0824 said:


> Looks like this got lost in the other posts. Also I don’t have the link as I already purchased and the listing no longer shows up. Let me know if any other pictures are needed. Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

AnnaHalina said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> first of all thank you for your amazing service to this community! I can see that you have been helping out ladies for years now at no charge. This is very kind of you and much appreciated.
> 
> would you be so kind as to let me know what you think about this item please ?
> 
> Item: celine box bag
> Listing: i cannot fit the original listing on eBay but the seller is Thrift+ (over 5000 positive reviews and apparently a specialist charity in the UK working with retailers). The item I bought was classed as a return made to the shop. I was assured that it’s authentic and that an authenticator has verified it.
> 
> however I am not too sure of the “made in Italy” stamp and the screws on the clasps. The bag doesn’t have a date code - which I head from threats on this forum can sometimes happen for authentic bags.
> 
> could you let me know what you think please ?
> 
> photos:


This is a terrible fake dear. I'm sorry!


----------



## Sophia

yumikio said:


> Dear Sophia, I just received this Celine Luggage Nano from a seller on Japanese online flea market. I have check the numeric stamped ziplock and other hardware details but still have the mixed feeling about this bag. Below are the pics of this bag, could please authenticate for me. Thank you in advance!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Annawakes said:


> Hi Sophia, would you please authenticate this bag?  Thank you so much!
> Item: 436006
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-small-big-bag-tan-436006
> Comments: I took some additional pictures, attached.  If you'd like to see more please let me know.  Thank you again!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

MariRosa said:


> And the Second item is a Wallet:
> Item: bicolor wallet
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> Thank you very much!!!


Both wallet and bag are authentic


----------



## Sophia

Sarisa22 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I really hope you can help me authenticate a bag I just bought.
> 
> Item: Céline Classic box bag medium
> 
> Thank you so much


Fake


----------



## AnnaHalina

Sophia said:


> This is a terrible fake dear. I'm sorry!


Thank you Sophia !


----------



## Sarisa22

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you


----------



## Annawakes

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## ployly888

Dear MS Sophia, Could you please tell that Celine luggage micro is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much


----------



## Andrea22

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hello together, 
i‘m new here and to be honest i habe no idea how everything works on this page. I bought a celine belt bag and just got it, now i‘m not sure if it‘s a original one or fake. Maybe someone can help me and tell me where i can upload the pictures from the bag? I don‘t have the link to the internet page because it‘s already cleared. Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Andrea22 said:


> Hello together,
> i‘m new here and to be honest i habe no idea how everything works on this page. I bought a celine belt bag and just got it, now i‘m not sure if it‘s a original one or fake. Maybe someone can help me and tell me where i can upload the pictures from the bag? I don‘t have the link to the internet page because it‘s already cleared. Thank you so much!


Hi, there's a "Upload a File" button in the reply box here below.
Good luck.


----------



## Andrea22

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there's a "Upload a File" button in the reply box here below.
> Good luck.


Ahhhh i found it! thank you!
So one try... 
I bought the following celine belt bag. Can you please let me know if it‘s original or not?
Thank you so much!


----------



## hejtheathea

Dear Sophia,

Would you please have a look at post 16324? Thank you in advance!!

Best regards


----------



## em1779

Hi Sophia,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Judging by the packaging, looks like a returned item, so I am a little paranoid about it 
Item: Celine quilted C bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Glamood 
Link:https://www.glamood.com/quilted-leather-shoulder-bag-P171247.htm

Thank you!


----------



## jkwan

Hi Sophia!

Please let me know if you need any additional photos!



jkwan said:


> Hello! I just purchased a Celine Nano Luggage Tote from lvlenka on Instagram and would be grateful if you could help me authenticate it!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Seller: @lvlenka
> Purchase Link:


----------



## maggieyibo

Hi Sophia,

Thank you again for your help in this community! Could you please take a look at post #16278/below? I’m growing more skeptical now that another member recently pointed out the date stamp being printed on the store receipt, also my past Celine purchase receipts are actual printer paper sized.

Thank you again in advance!! 



maggieyibo said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Medium Classic Box in Camel from Ebay? I also attached additional photos of the actual bag below.
> 
> Item: 312828241569
> Listing Number: 312828241569
> Seller: riba2394
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Brown-Calfskin-/312828241569?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=L32YeRV4N8BUGUh6tsjb58y9j1c%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I ended up purchasing the bag and just received it over the weekend, I took it to a Celine boutique inside neiman marcus and compared it to the current Box bags they have in the store. The overall construction, hardware, leather, zipper, stitching feels solid, and the inside date code number matches the one on the receipt. But definitely want to make sure since the price does seems a little too good to be true considering the condition of the bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


----------



## modage

Dear Sophia,

I would be greatly appreciative if you could please authenticate this Celine for me when you have a chance. I'm new to the brand and wanted your opinion about the old date stamp vs new Celine logo comment:

https://www.depop.com/products/modernlines-celine-paris-box-bag-in/ 

Thanks so very much!


----------



## PuffingTim

Hi Sophia

I'm sorry if this isn't quite the right thread to post in but I was unsure of where else to ask for help. I'm looking for a Navy Belt Bag to add to my Belt family, preferably a Mini and preferably with gold hardware. I have spotted this listing for a Mini Belt in Navy but with silver hardware and I'm just curious about the combination: 

Listing: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orig-Cel...505236?hash=item36582be354:g:Y2wAAOSwScNdizcW
Seller: hruna
Item number: 233407505236

I have been through archives and have tried to do as much research as I can but I can't find any reference to a Celine Belt Bag from 2016 (or any year around that time) in Navy with silver hardware. However, just to my untrained eye, the bag does seem to check out. Did I miss this colour/hardware combination somewhere? 

Thanks ever so much for all of your hard work on this forum and please don't feel under any pressure to reply. I'm just struggling to find info myself so thought I'd ask the expert!


----------



## sugarbambi

Hi Sophia,

I got this bag from Tradesy, but I was out of the town when the bag arrive my apartment. After I got this bag, I did a compare with the medium one I got from official shop, I found the buckle of both bag is different....the one I got from shop had a cover on the buckle but this one from Tradesy doesn’t have...I tried to search from internet, but there have much information about this....could you please help to authentic this bag? I think I still can return if it is fake...

Item: Classic Box Small Calfskin Black Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 26140370
Seller: ToTheMoon
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-classic-box-small-calfskin-black-leather-shoulder-bag/26140370/

thanks a lot


----------



## Luxebagaddict0824

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## jt2810

Hi Sophia,

Hope you are well. Please could you help me authenticate this Celine Classic Bag 

Thanks and kind regards.


----------



## addyx

Hi Sophia!

Thanks again for all your help last time. I have another item I’d love for you to look at. I’ve been looking everywhere for this! 


Item: Celine Clutch
Item #:382687733571
Seller:eBay
http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...1&pm=1&ds=0&t=1560221245000&ver=0&cspheader=1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Pur...-Brass-Spring-2018-Phoebe-Philo-/382687733571

*The first link has enlarged pictures of the item. Second link is the item listing. Thank you!


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia, just wonder if you could help to authenticate the following please:
Item: Celine frame
Listing: https://hk.carousell.com/p/266989539
Seller: brandloverr
Item number: NA
Comment: Many thanks Sophia!


----------



## guesswat

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia, just wonder if you could help to authenticate the following please:
> Item: Celine frame
> Listing: https://hk.carousell.com/p/266989539
> Seller: brandloverr
> Item number: NA
> Comment: Many thanks Sophia!


More pic of date code


----------



## Espanolabonita

Hi love 
Would you be able to help me authenticate this bag? 

Thank you so much 


Item: Celine Mini Luggage 
listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Cline-Mini-Luggage-5d686a9d9d3b7831b7bf3a1f


----------



## lismomotaro

Dear Sophia,

Thank you for helping out all the girls on here. I am a first time buyer and a luxury newbie. Could you please check out this small classic box bag? Thank you!!!

Item: Small classic (box) in Red
Seller: Rebecca
Listing: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## lismomotaro

lismomotaro said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Thank you for helping out all the girls on here. I am a first time buyer and a luxury newbie. Could you please check out this small classic box bag? Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Small classic (box) in Red
> Seller: Rebecca
> Listing: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## maire

Hi just bought this baby on vestiaire  collective that all ready authenticate  it but one detail bother  me, in the front of the bag we see the inner structure  of the bag...Don’t Know if  it is understable ? Thanks you verry much  for little help ..! Should i keep it. ? Is it real ? Seams to have a number in the inside pocket but verry difficult to catch in photo. Thanks !!


----------



## maire

maire said:


> Hi just bought this baby on vestiaire  collective that all ready authenticate  it but one detail bother  me, in the front of the bag we see the inner structure  of the bag...Don’t Know if  it is understable ? Thanks you verry much  for little help ..! Should i keep it. ? Is it real ? Seams to have a number in the inside pocket but verry difficult to catch in photo. Thanks !!


  Few more photos...


----------



## maire

maire said:


> Few more photos...


Many Thanks !


----------



## Amymay718

Item: Celine Classic Medium Box Bag 

Listing Number: 184072377941

Seller: sle-k1bgt

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Cla...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: The seller told me that she reached out to her friend who she acquired the bag from and clarified that it was from 2012. I tried to verify by checking the date code, but could not find any code in the back zipper pocket (took pictures to show this). I don’t know if an authentic bag can come without this code. Also, the seller was not sure about the type of leather because it looked different than the box leather on her small Celine bag. The last thing that concerns me is regarding the front clasp. I have only seen the clasp in a brushed metal but the clasp on the bag has a much more mirrored finish, I tried to take some pictures where you can see what may be the hint of a brushed texture, but for the most part it just looks shiny.


----------



## Amymay718




----------



## Amymay718




----------



## Amymay718




----------



## kat99

Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate if you get a chance? Thank you!

Celine Twisted Cabas
Seller: eBay
Item: 133267217911
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Twi...217911?hash=item1f07585df7:g:k-oAAOSwuJFd7qR0


----------



## modage

Hi Sophia, I would really appreciate it if you could please authenticate this bag I just received. I'm worried because I haven't seen a dust bag like this before (white drawstring) and also the stutches on either side of "made in Italy"  for the crossbody d hooks seem to be a tad lower than other pics I have found. Thanks so much!


Celine belt bag
Seller: mercari/lily shi
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m54439751259/?iv_code=CQRYXV&object_id=m54439751259&object_type=item


----------



## Hikitten

Hi. Im hoping you could help with authenticating this Frame bag. I have one already but would love one in a different color way. 

celine frame bag
Seller: Daniele http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-8283425.shtml
Item: 8981724
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ne/leather-frame-celine-handbag-8981724.shtml

thanks!


----------



## Laudomia2019

Hello,
I have recently bought a Celine preloved classic box black bag on Vestiaire Collective. Since the bag has not scratches at all, but it has neither its Celine cotton bag nor the full set of authenticity cards and the leather looks more opaque than what I usually saw in Celine
	

		
			
		

		
	





















	

		
			
		

		
	
 boutiques, I was wondering whether you could help me in authenticate it.
Seller:  http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/membres/profil-8121252.shtml
Item: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...ain-celine-classic-en-cuir-noir-8908676.shtml


----------



## Houdhoud

Hello everyone, I'm interested in buying this cute Céline pouch, so I really appreciate if you help me by authenticating it. Also, I would like to know if this is a vintage or a more recent piece because it says in the description that it's new and never been used before. Thank you so much for your help and your time    

Item: Céline pouch 
Listing Number: 143469122873
Seller: sirhenryhalford
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Pochette-Ce...122873?hash=item21676d1539:g:rpgAAOSwcDBd8WBI
Comments: The main material is black velvet with leather edges, the inside is cotton canvas.


----------



## elibes97

Hello! I am interested in buying this Celine nano luggage. It is very cheap and the photos aren't good but the seller claims it's authentic! Thank you! 

Item: CELINE BLACK NANO LUGGAGE SHOULDER BAG
Item no: 372878623279
Seller: nnkde_0 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-CELINE-BLACK-NANO-LUGGAGE-SHOULDER-BAG/372878623279
Thank you!!


----------



## Mayann

Item is from private seller, and she is offering this to me if im interested

Celine trotteur flap wallet

Hoping to get a reply if Authentic tia


----------



## letter_e

Can someone help me authenticate this please? It's pretty much in excellent condition... just no dust bag.

Item: celine medium red box bag

Seller: fashionphile

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-red-392915

Comments: It's a 2018 version. Is the Celine Paris font off? Or is it ok?


----------



## Daystar

Help with authenticating please 

item: Celine nano luggage tote

seller: eBay 

link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Celine-Nano...190270?hash=item5b686fefbe:g:fD4AAOSwz2Bd-ddA

Thank you


----------



## letter_e

Chachilove said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this please? It's pretty much in excellent condition... just no dust bag.
> 
> Item: celine medium red box bag
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-red-392915
> 
> Comments: It's a 2018 version. Is the Celine Paris font off? Or is it ok?



Here are additional photos of the celine medium red box.


----------



## euphanic

Hi Sophia,

I am still on my search for a Frame Bag and I came across this on Poshmark. Would you be able to see if it's authentic? 

Item: Celine Medium Frame Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: jindecheng
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/celine-frame-5dfc2be93b9985639bb2b50b

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Daystar

Celine nano belt bag, thoughts on authentic? Thanks

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-Grained-Calfskin-Nano-Belt-Bag-Light-Taupe/372878630978?


----------



## Porschenality

Hi Sophia. I recently got this Phantom. Can you take a look at it for me?  Thank you so much.


----------



## sweet_tea

Hello,

I’ve recently bought this Celine black medium classic box bag on the real real and I didn’t get a dust bag or anything and now I am worried if this is authentic or not. It smells like real leather and the interior lining feels super smooth and buttery...I tried my best with the photos please let me know if I need to provide more.  It was listed from 2015 and the the serial number says W-LA-3195. Original link: 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-medium-classic-bag-6cs8q








Thank you.


----------



## sweet_tea

sweet_tea said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’ve recently bought this Celine black medium classic box bag on the real real and I didn’t get a dust bag or anything and now I am worried if this is authentic or not. It smells like real leather and the interior lining feels super smooth and buttery...I tried my best with the photos please let me know if I need to provide more.  It was listed from 2015 and the the serial number says W-LA-3195. Original link:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/celine-medium-classic-bag-6cs8q
> 
> View attachment 4622292
> View attachment 4622294
> View attachment 4622295
> View attachment 4622304
> View attachment 4622303
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I’ve took more pictures today:


----------



## Novellino77

Dear Members,
I found a celine belt bag Mini, i want to buy. Can you help me to find out, if it is authentic? Thank you, Ness.

Celine belt bag Mini black

Listing Number: 233398700968

Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-Mini-Belt-Bag-Handtasche-Schultertasche-mit-Rechnung-und-Staubbeutel/233398700968?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Seller: michaela8102


----------



## Novellino77

Dear Sophia,
Would be happy, if you could help.


----------



## yeebe

Hi Sophia and everyone I’m new here.
I got this mini luggage in python recently as my first exotic bag.
Just wonder if it’s authentic.
Everything looks good to me but only the serial no. tag bugs me.
Very appreciate for your help
Thankssssssssss a lot 

Item: mini luggage python
Listing Number: private seller
Seller:
Link:
Comments: the seller says she bought in UK


----------



## letter_e

Chachilove said:


> Here are additional photos of the celine medium red box.



Here are additional photos of the celine red box bag.


----------



## Ika Saragih

Hi Sophia,

i got this bag from a local preloved seller. Can you help authenticate this celine trapeze.. thank you so much


----------



## Chial819

Hello! I'm new here and was hoping someone could authenticate and possibly identify this bag. I was unable to find a bag with the same latch closure on the vintage reference thread, identification thread, or on any resale sites. Thanks in advance! (more pictures on second post)

Item: Leather Flap Bag
Listing Number: CEL110543
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/celine-leather-flap-bag-6ow2l
Comments: The listing states that the bag is Kors era but I found a post-it inside the zip pocket dating from 1993 so I'm not sure how thoroughly TheRealReal vetted this bag. No serial tag or number. There is a "MADE IN ITALY" stamp inside the outermost pocket on the opposite site of the CELINE Paris stamp. Celine is also stamped on the strap buckle. Hardware is listed as gold but seems to have worn off on the front clasp. The top portion of the clasp (attached to the flap) does not have any stamping or markings. Zip pocked is lined in a grey/brown nylon type fabric. 

Also, one of the metal tabs on the inside is missing and the interior lining/reinforcement of the bag (in between the lining and the outer leather) seems to have crumbled since I can feel something moveable underneath the lining - not sure if this is normal in older bags.  Thanks again.


----------



## Chial819

(continuation of previous post)
Item: Leather Flap Bag
Listing Number: CEL110543
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/celine-leather-flap-bag-6ow2l
Comments:


----------



## Inky_123

Hi,
Could you authenticate this bag?

Item: CELINE Grained Calfskin Compact Trotteur Taupe
Item No.: 449070
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-medium-trotteur-taupe-449070

Thank you!


----------



## julianah

Hello, I am new here and I am looking to purchase a pre-owned Celine trio. Hope to get help in authenticating this listing  

Item: Celine Trio (Small) 
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: crazyfatcats
Link: https://carousell.com/p/celine-trio-249394124/


----------



## Karliie

Hello from Spain,

please authenticate this Celine Bag. Thank you very much in advance!!

seller: private, told me she bought the bag about 4 years ago

serial number: U- PA-012

https://www.vinted.es/femmes/sacs-a-main/250405995-sac-celine


----------



## tata78

Hello, everyone! Could you help me to authenticate this bag, please? Thanks a lot!
Item: Celine Trapeze medium
Listing number: private seller
Comments: the seller bought this bag a few years ago


----------



## brownbag

Please authenticate. Thank you!

Item:  AUTH CELINE NANO LUGGAGE small handbag black pebbled leather 2018
Listing Number: eBay 352918334447
Seller: Seller :  ewiwo-19 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELIN...334447?hash=item522b926bef:g:niMAAOSwUOReDtRn


----------



## melusinex

Happy New Year, Sophia and fellow Celine lovers!

Please authenticate hopefully my first big purchase for 2020 *gulp*

Item: Celine Medium Frame Shoulder Bag - Pearl Blue/Burgundy
Listing Number: 462477
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...frame-shoulder-bag-burgundy-pearl-blue-462477


----------



## lydat

Hello everyone,

I just purchased a Celine nano belt bag in burgundy.
I’m concerned it could be a fake. Could you please tell me if it’s authentic? Thank you so much for your help. 

Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag
Listing Number: CEL107699
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/celine-nano-belt-bag-6hnti
Comments: 2018 Collection by Phoebe Philo. Burgundy calfskin leather Céline Nano Belt bag with gold-tone hardware

Again, thank you so much,

Lyda


----------



## MonAmie

Item: celine womens micro luggage bag drummed calfskin gray
Listing nr: 254470331221
Seller: extreme_watch_deals
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254470331221

Thank you in advance


----------



## euki

Hi guys
Appreciate your help on this.
Do you think this is an orig vintage Celine?


----------



## glitteryswallow

Hello Sophia! 

Could you authenticate this celine nano belt bag for me, please?
I have won the auction but would like to have a peace of mind before making payment.

Item: Celine nano belt bag
Seller: alema_shop
Link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-Mini-Belt-Bag-in-Nano-Taupe-/283731824360?nma=true&si=kLD6MmzsdSOe37pxZkIZA6ZSbEk%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
bag code inside is: U-SL-0168.

Would really appreciate your help!

Many thanks,
Eelee


----------



## kulu808

Help to authenticate please


----------



## mizfoxy

Need help authenticating please! From eBay  TIA!!!

item: 233409662161
AUTHENTIC PRE-OWNED CELINE CLASSIC BOX MEDIUM BAG IN BLACK CALFSKIN
seller: mimozsa 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...662161?hash=item36584cccd1:g:Ek0AAOSw8n5dbHdI


----------



## helena30

Hello Sophia, 
could you please authenticate this Soft medium Clasp bag. 

It is a new bag and the seller claims to have purchased the bag end of 2019 in France. But the Clasp was discontinued in 2018. The question where the bag was purchased exactly has not been answered yet. 

Item: Celine Soft Medium Clasp bag
Listing Number: 9079989 (Vestiaire Collective)
Seller: Yvonne
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...-leder-clasp-celine-handtaschen-9079989.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## chocolatechipcookies

maggieyibo said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Medium Classic Box in Camel from Ebay? I also attached additional photos of the actual bag below.
> 
> Item: 312828241569
> Listing Number: 312828241569
> Seller: riba2394
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Celine-Medium-Box-Bag-Brown-Calfskin-/312828241569?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=L32YeRV4N8BUGUh6tsjb58y9j1c%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I ended up purchasing the bag and just received it over the weekend, I took it to a Celine boutique inside neiman marcus and compared it to the current Box bags they have in the store. The overall construction, hardware, leather, zipper, stitching feels solid, and the inside date code number matches the one on the receipt. But definitely want to make sure since the price does seems a little too good to be true considering the condition of the bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Ebay listing says the bag was purchased in NY but that receipt says Beverly Hills, CA. I hope you can get it refunded..


----------



## Tehhh

Hello everyone. Can someone please help me authenticate this Celine luggage nano? Thank you!!


----------



## Mimi_8

Could you please help me authenticate this??
I’m looking to buy my very first Celine bag

item: celine Phantom medium
Link: https://es.wallapop.com/item/bolso-celine-luggage-micro-326990943





I’m trying to get a picture of the bottom of the bag.
Thank you!!


----------



## danielleh

Item: celine mini belt bag
Listing Number: ebay item number: 233462963437
Seller: kthomas3285b
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233462963437
Comments: seller swears it’s authentic, it does not have feet on the bottom of the bag, which i thought all minis had. she says she bought less than three years ago.

thanks!!!


----------



## Luna

Only posting because the fashionphile skepticism has gotten to me:

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-midnight-455974


----------



## Karree2000

Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I bought it but I have two more days to accept it. Below are the info:

Item: Celine Trapeze medium
Listing number: not sure where to find this
Seller: Poshmark 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-trapeze-authentic-purse-medium-size-5e12381d180efd0465766c07
Comment: I noticed the date code tag in one of the two pockets inside the bag rather than in the back zipper compartment. I thought the date code tag for this particular bag can only be found in the back zipper compartment?


----------



## Karree2000

This is my first post on this forum so please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you.


----------



## clwang

Hello! 
I've just purchased this bag on Tradesy but am a little skeptical now that I've received:

Item: Trapeze Tri-color Long Strap Excellent Condition Navy/Black/Blue Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 13123195
Seller: Janet Chung
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-tr...-navyblackblue-leather-shoulder-bag/13123195/
Comments: Leather feels a bit stiff.


----------



## clwang

Also added a picture of the heat stamp which is missing in the original post.


----------



## Mimi_8

More pictures. Seeing the zipper I’m not sure anymore this is an authentic celine... 



Mimi_8 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this??
> I’m looking to buy my very first Celine bag
> 
> item: celine Phantom medium
> Link: https://es.wallapop.com/item/bolso-celine-luggage-micro-326990943
> View attachment 4640802
> View attachment 4640803
> View attachment 4640804
> View attachment 4640805
> 
> I’m trying to get a picture of the bottom of the bag.
> Thank you!!


----------



## Wrightellis

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Wrightellis

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> * Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Could you please authenticate Celine bag
Item: Celine Bag
Listing Number: 202880842454
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
Seller: simple.an_67
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/celine-bag/202880842454?hash=item2f3ca3fad6:g:7GUAAOSwE4hdxj09
Comments:


----------



## Raila

Hello,

i have purchased this item already so I do not have the listing id but I hope someone can still help me authenticate this purse!


----------



## carinagucci

Hey Everyone,

I'm new here so I hope I've done this correctly - if not please let me know and I will rectify.  I really love this bag! but need to be sure its authentic. 

Item: CELINE Luggage Nano Shoulder Tote Bag
Listing Number:  233467036670
Seller: liamd19
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CELINE-...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649#rpdCntId
Comments:
thank you so much!!


----------



## ellieohdear

Hi everyone;

I have found two Céline bags I’m possibly interested in buying:

Céline Trio in Blue:
Listing no. - 233472239065
Seller - brandearauction
Link - eBay

Celine Luggage in Brown/beige:
Listing no. - 12446065
Seller - OldCotton
Link - Grailed

Please let me know if you need anything else!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hi All Handbag Lovers. Please kindly help me authenticate this Celine Box. Thank you very much

Celine Medium Box


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

RataDrawitra said:


> Hi All Handbag Lovers. Please kindly help me authenticate this Celine Box. Thank you very


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

RataDrawitra said:


> [/QU


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can you kindly help me authenticate this Yellow Pebbled Calf Leather Micro Luggage? Appreciate your kind help!❤️

Item: Canary Yellow Pebbled Micro Luggage
Seller: MustHaveManila
Link:

https://instagram.com/musthave.manila?igshid=rwzwiaxbmipk


----------



## Yoshi12

Hi everyone! I need help in authenticating this Celine Nano Belt Bag. 
Item: Celine Nano Belt Bag
Seller: loca FB seller


----------



## riez13

Hi, please help me authenticate this, thank you
Item: Celine classic box medium
Listing Number: not sure where to find
Seller: ones.vintagehk 
Link: 
Comments: it’s a Instagram seller from Hong Kong


----------



## ellieohdear

I ended up reporting the one listed on Grailed - I sent a lowball offer, the seller accepted, and when I asked for the serial number//date code, I was ignored.
I ordered the one from eBay, as Sophia has mentioned she has not had an issue with this seller before. (and I don’t mind owning a worn, well loved bag)
I feel like this bag is a-ok, but a confirm would be great!!



ellieohdear said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> I have found two Céline bags I’m possibly interested in buying:
> 
> Céline Trio in Blue:
> Listing no. - 233472239065
> Seller - brandearauction
> Link - eBay
> 
> Celine Luggage in Brown/beige:
> Listing no. - 12446065
> Seller - OldCotton
> Link - Grailed
> 
> Please let me know if you need anything else!!


----------



## Highlight

Hi, 
I would like to authenticate this celine medium box bag year 2016 according to  listing on fashionphile. I have my doubts after looking at a coworkers new celine she purchased from store.  has a date code in back zipper pocket which is difficult to to read: F- CE-2105?? I am wary of the front logo and finish. Thank you in advance!  see link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-445152


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> Both wallet and bag are authentic


Dear Sophia, thank you very much ! I appreciate and adore your work and efforts!

I have in the meantime purchase another bag which I ask you to authenticate. Thank you very much in advance!   Here we go with the pictures of it:


----------



## MariRosa

MariRosa said:


> Dear Sophia, thank you very much ! I appreciate and adore your work and efforts!
> 
> I have in the meantime purchase another bag which I ask you to authenticate. Thank you very much in advance!   Here we go with the pictures of it:


Sorry, I forgot to mention the name of the bag:

Céline: Bucket Clasp bag


----------



## Highlight

Reposting in correct format and with more pictures: Sorry I am new!
Item: Celine Calfskin Medium Box Bag
Listing number: 445152
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-445152

Please advise if bag is authentic. Thank you! Date code F-CE-2106 (difficult to read)


----------



## riez13

Hi Sophia, could you help authenticate this? Thank you in advance! 

Item: Celine medium classic box
Listing number: NA
Seller: not mentioned
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ap-black-calfskin-gold-hardware/id-v_8182391/


----------



## ziiarch

Hi Sophia,
I found this on ebay and would be grateful if you could authenticate this trotteur bag. These photos I got from the seller, maybe stamp not clear enough but hopefully you can help this. Thank you


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hi Sophia, Please authenticate this handbag from individual seller. 
Celine Medium Box Burgundy Gold Hardware
Seller : individual 

thank you in advance ❤️❤️❤️

please kindly help me ❤️❤️


----------



## doroju

Item: Celine Trotteur Small in Black 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private seller 
Link: N/A
Comments:
Can someone authenticate this bag for me? 

Does anyone know about the torx and flat screw behind the back of the clasp?  Whether or not it's another thing to look for to authenticate the trotteur bags.

Thanks
J


----------



## msFahrman

Hi everyone 
Sorry for the slightly awful pictures

i am hoping to get some help authenticating this bag Celine box bag medium size 
The seller can’t find the date code.
The zipper has a letter or number looks like an x
I am unhappy with the font of the Celine stamp (new logo no accent) but the font looks similar to the old logo. The MADE IN ITALY is in capitals. 
Thank you in advance
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283769163876


----------



## Sophia

You guys - moving forward, if you need help authenticating - please private message me on here. I have been super busy with a new job and it's easier for me to check messages time to time through PM. Thanks!


----------



## sweet_tea

Sophia said:


> You guys - moving forward, if you need help authenticating - please private message me on here. I have been super busy with a new job and it's easier for me to check messages time to time through PM. Thanks!


Hi Sophia!

I tried to PM you but it says I cannot start a conversation with you? Unless that is the wrong way to message ... not familiar with the forum sorry!!


----------



## helena30

Hello Sophia,

I tried to PM you as well, but it didn't work either.

I found a thread stating that new members should not PM ("Start a Conversation)" an authenticator to request authentication. Maybe that's the reason?

Thank you!


----------



## ziiarch

Sophia said:


> You guys - moving forward, if you need help authenticating - please private message me on here. I have been super busy with a new job and it's easier for me to check messages time to time through PM. Thanks!


 hi sophia,
we couldn't pm you either, there's no message feature on your profile or idk how to message you?


----------



## Luna

ziiarch said:


> hi sophia,
> we couldn't pm you either, there's no message feature on your profile or idk how to message you?



You can't PM sophia - because she's an authenticator - I tried and the site doesn't allow it


----------



## Luna

Sophia said:


> You guys - moving forward, if you need help authenticating - please private message me on here. I have been super busy with a new job and it's easier for me to check messages time to time through PM. Thanks!



tried but you would probably get inundated with messages   tPF doesn't allow an option to PM you


----------



## nini456

Hello! Can you please help take a look at this Celine box bag? Thank you!

Item: Celine medium box
Listing Number:na
Seller: jomashop
Link:na
Comments:na


----------



## maggieyibo

Hi! I just came across your post, I purchased a Celine box bag in caramel from an ebay seller recently with the exact same serial number. The bag turned out to be fake. Just thought I’d let you know! 



RataDrawitra said:


> Hi Sophia, Please authenticate this handbag from individual seller.
> Celine Medium Box Burgundy Gold Hardware
> Seller : individual
> 
> thank you in advance ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> please kindly help me ❤️❤️


----------



## LAMNLAMXD

Sophia said:


> You guys - moving forward, if you need help authenticating - please private message me on here. I have been super busy with a new job and it's easier for me to check messages time to time through PM. Thanks!


Hi Sophia, I 've tried but couldn't PM you as well.
Could you please help to authentic the bag from below Link from The Real Real. Thanks

https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/celine-2018-clasp-flap-bag-700j8?position=0


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

maggieyibo said:


> Hi! I just came across your post, I purchased a Celine box bag in caramel from an ebay seller recently with the exact same serial number. The bag turned out to be fake. Just thought I’d let you know!


OMG really? I did buy on Ebay as well but returned it. Last week the return package was returned to me after 2 months I sent it back and got my money back. What should I do with it? the buyer even included the receipt from Barneys as well.


----------



## ployly888

Dear MS Sophia, Could you please tell that Celine Trapeze is authentic bag or not? Thank you so much


----------



## Yoshi424

Hi, would like to have this authenticated, being sold by an individual 

Item: Celine nano belt bag nude
Listing number: n/a
Seller : euroauth

Thanks!


----------



## ABoarder

Item: Celine crossbody bag
Listing Number: 278450876
Seller: superbillystyle
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/celine-278450876/
Comments: questionning authenticity of this vintage piece.
Any help would be great! Thanks in advance


----------



## rickysakura

Item: Celine Small Sangle Seau
Listing Number: 482984
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/product-482984
Comments: This is the small sangle Seau but it has pockets on the outside...I thought only the original larger size had outer pockets? It is also the old logo. Did a quick google search and found another small with pockets on the real real but none on original Celine website. Thanks!


----------



## Jennylee32

Hi Sophia/Celine Authenticators!

I really need your help in authenticating a Celine  classic box bag that I recently purchased on Tradesy because I am having doubts about whether this bag is real. I did some research online and noticed that my bag has some signs that it is fake such as stitching on the back of the bag, YKK zipper, and screws in the strap buckles. I only have 1 or 2 days left before this purchase reaches the deadline for returns or filing a claim. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jennylee32

I realized I had forgotten to include pictures of the strap buckles


----------



## Kny fortaleza

Hi Sophia,

I purchased this Celine Sangle Seau bag from ebay. I just needed your professional help to authenticate it please. I am worried about the Celine foiling looks slightly messy. 

Thank you so much! 

item: Celine Sangle Seau Taupe
Seller: katmo-1197
Item no: 133322322868
Item link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/133322322868


----------



## dandeliondream401

Hi Sophia/Celine Authenticators!
I just got a celine medium box bag from an ebay seller, but I'm starting to question its authenticity since the logo looks a bit off. Can someone help me out? I really appreciate it! 

Item: Celine medium box
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-in-Burgundy-Red-Receipt-/333517464398?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=UvzdBY3VXpzB4fBbuNQX1X17hjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: Logo doesnt match with the carecard logo; date code U-MP-0147.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

dandeliondream401 said:


> Hi Sophia/Celine Authenticators!
> I just got a celine medium box bag from an ebay seller, but I'm starting to question its authenticity since the logo looks a bit off. Can someone help me out? I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Celine medium box
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-in-Burgundy-Red-Receipt-/333517464398?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=UvzdBY3VXpzB4fBbuNQX1X17hjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Logo doesnt match with the carecard logo; date code U-MP-0147.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675788
> View attachment 4675771
> View attachment 4675773
> View attachment 4675774
> View attachment 4675775
> View attachment 4675776
> View attachment 4675777
> View attachment 4675778
> View attachment 4675779
> View attachment 4675781
> View attachment 4675783
> View attachment 4675784


Hi Just let you know I did buy the exactly same bag and it has the same date code from Ebay.  The bag I bought is FAKE. I got a refund and the seller didn't even bother to even to take it back. you can read the comment from another girl here on the thread. she also did buy the fake celine 


maggieyibo said:


> Hi! I just came across your post, I purchased a Celine box bag in caramel from an ebay seller recently with the exact same serial number. The bag turned out to be fake. Just thought I’d let you know!


Hope this helps


----------



## lmg1007

Hello ladies, 
Can anyone autheric and or know this style of tote? Love this vintage look, thanks in advance.


----------



## wheihk

Does anyone know if Céline ever releases key case like this?

Brand NEW Celine Key Pouch/Purse for S$190 http://sg.carousell.com/p/276828462


----------



## tammyws

Hi Sophia or other Authenticators,

Would appreciate if you could take time to authenticate the vintage CÉLINE below: -
Item: CÉLINE Macadam Shoulder Bag
Seller: Titti Clothing
Link: https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m21994680912
Comment: Item came from Japan seller, they have an official store in Japan https://www.titti-clothing.com/

Look forward to hear from you soon. Thank you!


----------



## jaschultze

Tried PM'ing you but it doesn't work. Please let me know if this is authentic. I'm not sure I trust "Posh Authenticators."  Thank you!

Item: Small Cabas Phantom Tote, Taupe
Seller: karenerak3
Listing number: not given
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Small-Cabas-Phantom-Tote-in-Taupe-5e3223de2f483124e50baee9


----------



## pighero15

Hi Sophia, 

Can you please help to authenticate this celine mini box bag, it is a gift from my relative so I dont have bill and box, I doubted if it is authentic or not


----------



## Sophia

pighero15 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate this celine mini box bag, it is a gift from my relative so I dont have bill and box, I doubted if it is authentic or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683188
> View attachment 4683189
> View attachment 4683190
> View attachment 4683191
> View attachment 4683193
> View attachment 4683195
> View attachment 4683197
> View attachment 4683198
> View attachment 4683199
> View attachment 4683186
> View attachment 4683187


I believe this to be fake


----------



## Sophia

jaschultze said:


> Tried PM'ing you but it doesn't work. Please let me know if this is authentic. I'm not sure I trust "Posh Authenticators."  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Small Cabas Phantom Tote, Taupe
> Seller: karenerak3
> Listing number: not given
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Small-Cabas-Phantom-Tote-in-Taupe-5e3223de2f483124e50baee9


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

wheihk said:


> Does anyone know if Céline ever releases key case like this?
> 
> Brand NEW Celine Key Pouch/Purse for S$190 http://sg.carousell.com/p/276828462


Fake


----------



## 14082010

Ms Sophia, please help me with this!

Item: Celine small luggage
Listing Number: -
Seller: local second hand shop in scandinavia
Link: -
Comments: I think this might be older 2010 luggage bag. If possible, i’d love to know what details to look


----------



## 14082010

Here is some more additional pictures, so sorry that i wasnt able to upload all at the same time


----------



## wheihk

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thanks Sophia!


----------



## MonAmie

Dear Sophia 

I would truly appreciate your input on this Micro in Navy Blue.

Link: https://www.finn.no/169434340

Thank you in advance


----------



## Sophia

14082010 said:


> Here is some more additional pictures, so sorry that i wasnt able to upload all at the same time


Fake


----------



## Sophia

MonAmie said:


> Dear Sophia
> 
> I would truly appreciate your input on this Micro in Navy Blue.
> 
> Link: https://www.finn.no/169434340
> 
> Thank you in advance


Fake


----------



## CindySchmidt

Hello,

Would you please tell me if the vintage Celine bag below is real? Many many thanks in advance.

Item: *authentic Celine monogram vintage tote handbag*
Listing Number: 540207311
Seller: Haute Fine vintage (Owner of hfvin)
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/540207311/authentic-celine-monogram-vintage-tote?ref=user_profile&cns=1
Comments: I’m a newbie in designer handbags - vintage or new. I couldn’t find any info regarding vintage Celine Macadam authentication.


----------



## colleen1992

Hello Sophia! Can you please help take a look at this Celine micro luggage? Thank you!

Item: Celine micro luggage
eBay Listing Number: 254532533236
Seller: barham218
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Mic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## colleen1992

Hello Sophia! Can you please help take a look at this Celine micro luggage? Thank you!

Item: Celine micro luggage
item number:383453337225
Seller:Alex_Harris19
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lug...337225?hash=item5947999689:g:5ogAAOSwd1deSA-S
Comments: I’ve never seen a micro luggage with just one line for the date code. I asked for the receipt and this si what she sent me which also threw up a red flag as that store doesn’t sell Celine bags.


----------



## sguan8818

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 492281
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-nano-luggage-black-492281
Comments: Hi Sophia, may I ask for your expertise to help me authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage from Fashionphile? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi @Sophia 

I've never posted on Celine so I'm not sure if you only authenticate live listings or not. 

I found a wallet at a thrift store and based on my knowledge of designer items and their quality, I believe it to be genuine but hope for an opinion from you!

Thanks in advance. (If further pictures are needed, please let me know.)


----------



## Yokollama

Hello and thank you in advance!

Item: CELINE Medium Classic Box Bag In Black Calfskin
Listing Number: 274086659229
Seller: andriysn (Ebay)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-In-Black-Calfskin/274086659229
Comments: The seller hd also tried providing a picture of the date code (see below) but it's rather blurry.


----------



## giligy

Item: Celine mini belt bag
Listing Number: 123495073651
Seller: lera_berry
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Womens-Mini-Belt-Bag-Grained-Leather-Calfskin-Red-/123495073651
Comments: I can't really tell because I'm not familiar with this type of clasp, only familiar with the rectangular clasp. Thanks!


----------



## eevebee

Item: Authentic Celine Classic Box Bag Smooth Leather
Listing Number: *#324097321967*
Seller: geminiqq
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-C...321967?hash=item4b75b4abef:g:JFEAAOSwf1ReZU36
Comments:


----------



## Usman10k

Item: 100% Authentic Celine Antarctic Goatskin Leather Micro Luggage Tote Shopper Bag 
Listing Number: 332389465062
Seller: michaeljiang47
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332389465062

Hello I am a new member here. I was told by the seller to use this forum to get help authenticating this bag. I am actually buying this for my wife as an anniversary present. The seller accepted my offer of $3200. I want to be sure if this is real since this is such a huge investment for me. Please help me authenticate this bag. Serial number is: W-AT-2175 W-CU- 3105. I am also uploading a few pictures. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Usman10k

Item: Luggage Micro Goatskin Antarctic Leather Tote
Listing: 24203215
Seller: Natalie (Tradesy)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-micro-goatskin-antarctic-leather-tote/24203215/

this is my second option. I am so thankful to you in advance. Please help me as I have no knowledge of this and trying my best to search online. I am just trying to surprise my wife. Thank You


----------



## Katrinepine

Can someone see if these are real?


----------



## Jakikay

Hello, can you kindly help me authenticate this please? Thank you!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Leather Lilac
Listing Number: Celine Luggage Micro for https://ph.carousell.com/p/283963918
Seller:apbtorres88
Link: Celine Luggage Micro for https://ph.carousell.com/p/283963918
Comments:


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Hi!

@Sophia I’m new to the forum and wanted to know if you’d help in authenticating this Celine Trotteur small in Caramel Calfskin before purchasing. Thanks in advance!

URL: https://posh.mk/ga8w8e2454


----------



## Elliespurse

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi!
> 
> @Elliespurse (I’m not sure if Sophia has been actively checking this thread with her new job) but I’m new to the forum and wanted to know if you’d help in authenticating this Celine Trotteur small in Caramel Calfskin before purchasing. Thanks in advance!
> 
> URL: https://posh.mk/ga8w8e2454


Hello and welcome! You have to wait for one of the Celine authenticators to look at this (I can't authenticate Celine myself).
Good luck.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome! You have to wait for one of the Celine authenticators to look at this (I can't authenticate Celine myself).
> Good luck.



Thank you! I edited my post to include Sophia.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Are there any paid authentication services recommended for Celine? Just wanted additional options if available. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Hi @Sophia
> 
> I've never posted on Celine so I'm not sure if you only authenticate live listings or not.
> 
> I found a wallet at a thrift store and based on my knowledge of designer items and their quality, I believe it to be genuine but hope for an opinion from you!
> 
> Thanks in advance. (If further pictures are needed, please let me know.)
> 
> View attachment 4687077
> View attachment 4687078
> View attachment 4687079
> View attachment 4687080
> View attachment 4687081
> View attachment 4687082
> View attachment 4687084


I no longer need help. I had Authenticate4U authenticate the wallet. 

Thanks anyway. 


satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Are there any paid authentication services recommended for Celine? Just wanted additional options if available. Thanks!


See above.


----------



## Sophia

BeenBurned said:


> I no longer need help. I had Authenticate4U authenticate the wallet.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> See above.



Sorry dear. I have been so busy with work and the current state of the world. The wallet is surely authentic.


----------



## Sophia

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Thank you! I edited my post to include Sophia.


The trotteur is authentic. Sorry for the delay - life has been crazy!


----------



## Sophia

Jakikay said:


> Hello, can you kindly help me authenticate this please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Leather Lilac
> Listing Number: Celine Luggage Micro for https://ph.carousell.com/p/283963918
> Seller:apbtorres88
> Link: Celine Luggage Micro for https://ph.carousell.com/p/283963918
> Comments:


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Usman10k said:


> Item: Luggage Micro Goatskin Antarctic Leather Tote
> Listing: 24203215
> Seller: Natalie (Tradesy)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-luggage-micro-goatskin-antarctic-leather-tote/24203215/
> 
> this is my second option. I am so thankful to you in advance. Please help me as I have no knowledge of this and trying my best to search online. I am just trying to surprise my wife. Thank You


Still need clear pictures of the front logo and made in italy stamp to authenticate.


----------



## Sophia

Yokollama said:


> Hello and thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CELINE Medium Classic Box Bag In Black Calfskin
> Listing Number: 274086659229
> Seller: andriysn (Ebay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-In-Black-Calfskin/274086659229
> Comments: The seller hd also tried providing a picture of the date code (see below) but it's rather blurry.
> 
> View attachment 4687171


I have authenticated this before and still believe this bag is a super fake.


----------



## Sophia

eevebee said:


> Item: Authentic Celine Classic Box Bag Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: *#324097321967*
> Seller: geminiqq
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-C...321967?hash=item4b75b4abef:g:JFEAAOSwf1ReZU36
> Comments:


Authentic. First edition model of the Classic.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Sophia said:


> The trotteur is authentic. Sorry for the delay - life has been crazy!



Thank you Sophia!


----------



## BeenBurned

Sophia said:


> Sorry dear. I have been so busy with work and the current state of the world. The wallet is surely authentic.


Thanks @Sophia. No apology is necessary! I appreciate what you do.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Hi @Sophia!

Would you be able to authenticate the item below:

Item: Celine Small Cabas Phantom in Taupe
Seller:cassgar9
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153873117170
Comments: Doesn’t have authenticity card


----------



## Ms.LEAH75

Item: Trio Large
Listing Number: - 
Seller: Vestiaire
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-trio-celine-handbag-9787153.shtml
Comments: Hello, are these pictures enough to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sophia

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi @Sophia!
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate the item below:
> 
> Item: Celine Small Cabas Phantom in Taupe
> Seller:cassgar9
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153873117170
> Comments: Doesn’t have authenticity card


authentic


----------



## Sophia

Ms.LEAH75 said:


> Item: Trio Large
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Vestiaire
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-trio-celine-handbag-9787153.shtml
> Comments: Hello, are these pictures enough to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698459
> View attachment 4698459


authentic


----------



## Ms.LEAH75

Sophia said:


> authentic


Many thanks. Stays safe.


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Hi guys, is anyone good with authenticating the CELINE Trapeze?
I’ll attach photos.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BagLover2334

Hey Sophia!
I came across this bag and was wondering if this was the legit deal as the seller seems to have a ton of Celine bags...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113734097835?ul_noapp=true
Seller: BigSensation2015


----------



## RosieChic1719

H


june2s said:


> Hi Sophia. Is it possible for Celine Box bag has the same date code with few other bags? I asked the seller for the code which is SMP 1107, and I was searching, I noticed another member from here provided you the same date code back a month ago. It is not the same selling website and I remember you said that bag was fake from the pictures. I don’t know about mine.




hi did you end up finding out if this bag is a fake? I recently purchased from *******  the Celine box bags with the old logo and the date code is the same as yours SMP1107. I’m wondering if mine are fakes now!!


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Hey Sophia!
> I came across this bag and was wondering if this was the legit deal as the seller seems to have a ton of Celine bags...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113734097835?ul_noapp=true
> Seller: BigSensation2015



The seller is a wholesale reseller. All the bags I've authenticated from them have been authentic


----------



## Sophia

kyoungs20 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> hi did you end up finding out if this bag is a fake? I recently purchased from *******  the Celine box bags with the old logo and the date code is the same as yours SMP1107. I’m wondering if mine are fakes now!!


Send pics of your bag and I can authenticate for you


----------



## Sophia

dyingfordiorr said:


> View attachment 4700075
> View attachment 4700076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, is anyone good with authenticating the CELINE Trapeze?
> I’ll attach photos.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Authentic


----------



## BagLover2334

Sophia said:


> The seller is a wholesale reseller. All the bags I've authenticated from them have been authentic


tbh I'm stuck between this bag and the dior diorama in medium. Which one is better LOL ( I can only splurge on one bb)


----------



## RosieChic1719

Sophia said:


> Send pics of your bag and I can authenticate for you




Hi Sophia thank you so much. This is my camel one. I’ll upload my black later.


----------



## RosieChic1719

kyoungs20 said:


> Hi Sophia thank you so much. This is my camel one. I’ll upload my black later.


----------



## RosieChic1719

Sophia said:


> Send pics of your bag and I can authenticate for you




Hi Sophia 
this is the Black one


----------



## Lavyg

Hi there! Would be great if you can please help authenticate the following Celine Nano Luggage tote please. Would love an opinion before purchasing as I'm considering the direct shipping option. 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage tote
Listing Number: 9855978
Seller: "Samy' via Vestiaire Collectice
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-9855978.shtml


----------



## dyingfordiorr

I’ve since been able to get some more photos and I put through a request on real authentication and they said it’s counterfeit. Now I’m conflicted. There are things about the bag that feel good - the hardware. But there are stitching and glue issues - but it is an old bag. And the date code - shouldn’t it only be 4 numbers? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raila

Hello guys,

Can I get help authenticating this? Item has been sent to spa by the way causing the difference in colour. 

Thank you!


----------



## Raila

Hello again!

Can I get help authenticating this Celine Nano Luggage?

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Raila said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I get help authenticating this? Item has been sent to spa by the way causing the difference in colour.
> 
> Thank you!


This bag is a very obvious fake. Hope you can get your money back!


----------



## Sophia

Raila said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Can I get help authenticating this Celine Nano Luggage?
> 
> Thank you!



Do you have the link to the original listing?


----------



## Sophia

dyingfordiorr said:


> I’ve since been able to get some more photos and I put through a request on real authentication and they said it’s counterfeit. Now I’m conflicted. There are things about the bag that feel good - the hardware. But there are stitching and glue issues - but it is an old bag. And the date code - shouldn’t it only be 4 numbers?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I am so sorry I missed this - this is counterfeit.


----------



## Sophia

Can you show me the date code? 

And also do you have access to the original listings on both of your Classic Box bags?


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> tbh I'm stuck between this bag and the dior diorama in medium. Which one is better LOL ( I can only splurge on one bb)



Hmm, well the Celine Classic you're looking at is very much overpriced for the resale market.


----------



## heythereanna

Hello! I hope you can help me authenticate this. I saw this listing on ebay and it seemed like such a bargain, but that's also what made me hesitate. 
Seems like the seller hasn't sold that much either, but they've received good feedback from their buyers.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: 303533336661
Seller: mme-intl
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...336661?hash=item46abff2855:g:hgsAAOSwgaxei3v7

I also came across the same listing on poshmark.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tan-Pre-Own-5e8b8e92e8052319e7cf6876

Thank you!!


----------



## Sophia

heythereanna said:


> Hello! I hope you can help me authenticate this. I saw this listing on ebay and it seemed like such a bargain, but that's also what made me hesitate.
> Seems like the seller hasn't sold that much either, but they've received good feedback from their buyers.
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage
> Listing Number: 303533336661
> Seller: mme-intl
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Nan...336661?hash=item46abff2855:g:hgsAAOSwgaxei3v7
> 
> I also came across the same listing on poshmark.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tan-Pre-Own-5e8b8e92e8052319e7cf6876
> 
> Thank you!!


I do need a clear picture of the frontal logo and the made in italy stamp and date code


----------



## heythereanna

Sophia said:


> I do need a clear picture of the frontal logo and the made in italy stamp and date code


Ok I've requested pictures from the seller and they'll send me pictures tomorrow. I'll post it when I get them. Thanks!


----------



## heythereanna

Sophia said:


> I do need a clear picture of the frontal logo and the made in italy stamp and date code


I also requested for the frontal logo but only received these. Thanks again!
Looks like the bags have been purchased though 
At this point I just want to see if this bag is authentic. It seems ok to me?

Thanks again!


----------



## Kikilita

Hello! Could I please get help authenticating this luggage nano? Thank you so much!


----------



## RosieChic1719

Sophia said:


> Can you show me the date code?
> 
> And also do you have access to the original listings on both of your Classic Box bags?



its “brand new” from that website called *******.com.au

Date code looks like SMP1107


----------



## wheihk

Hello! I hope you can help me authenticate this. 

More pictures in the link
https://www.reebonz.com/sg/celine/b...ers-leather-chain-shoulder-bag-italy-15069831


----------



## Sophia

wheihk said:


> Hello! I hope you can help me authenticate this.
> 
> More pictures in the link
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/celine/b...ers-leather-chain-shoulder-bag-italy-15069831


Authentic


----------



## wheihk

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks Sophia!


----------



## Zazu

Hi Sophia! Can you please authenticate this Celine nano luggage? I bought it on vestiaire.

This was the original listing: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-9113619.shtml
The photos are attached; the date code seems to be S-CU-4115.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank you in advance!


----------



## Damemike

Hello Sophia, Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Vertical Cabas gusset tote ?

The original listing is http://id.carousell.com/p/1000355111
I have also attached additional details photos
Thank you !


----------



## ziiarch

Item: CELINE Symmetrical Mini
Listing Number: 1373394442
Seller: joyce. ebay
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-handtasche-braun-original/1373394442-156-1202
Comments:















Kindly let me know if you need any additional pictures. Thanks Sophia


----------



## Sophia

ziiarch said:


> Item: CELINE Symmetrical Mini
> Listing Number: 1373394442
> Seller: joyce. ebay
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/celine-handtasche-braun-original/1373394442-156-1202
> Comments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly let me know if you need any additional pictures. Thanks Sophia



Fake


----------



## Sophia

Damemike said:


> Hello Sophia, Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Vertical Cabas gusset tote ?
> 
> The original listing is http://id.carousell.com/p/1000355111
> I have also attached additional details photos
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708018
> View attachment 4708020
> View attachment 4708021
> View attachment 4708022
> View attachment 4708023
> View attachment 4708024
> View attachment 4708025
> 
> View attachment 4708028
> View attachment 4708027
> View attachment 4708026


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Zazu said:


> Hi Sophia! Can you please authenticate this Celine nano luggage? I bought it on vestiaire.
> 
> This was the original listing: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-9113619.shtml
> The photos are attached; the date code seems to be S-CU-4115.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707533
> View attachment 4707534
> View attachment 4707535
> View attachment 4707536
> View attachment 4707537
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic


----------



## ziiarch

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you! You’re the best


----------



## Damemike

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you for you help!!!


----------



## Patyeung

Hello Sophia, Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Vintage bag? The seller said it has no date code.  It would be such a steal if it’s authentic!
Thanks in advance


----------



## pzz

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Macadam Off White Leather Handbag Pouch
Listing Number: I don't see a listing number on Mercari
Seller: swshih2003
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m16992337802/
Comments: The date code format is not the same as the usual Celine one, but I'm not sure if it's because vintage one has different format, or because it's a fake. Please help me find out. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Patyeung said:


> Hello Sophia, Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Vintage bag? The seller said it has no date code.  It would be such a steal if it’s authentic!
> Thanks in advance


Hey dear, sadly I only authenticate Phoebe Philo era Céline!


----------



## thatbagchick30

Hi Sophia! Could you please help me authenticate this Celine phantom luggage bag? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Phantom Luggage in burgundy
Listing Number: I don't see a listing number on Mercari
Seller: marleyburton794
Link: 
https://merc.li/eBuKqJexb

Thank you so much and pls let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## Shirreen

Hi! I cant post a link to this bag since I found it in the garbageroom!
Item: Looks like a Trapeze bag
Listing number: F-GC-0141
Seller: ?
Link: found
Comments: it doesnt have the back pocket like newer Trapezes. Instead there is one in the front with a zipper.


----------



## helena30

Hello Sophia,
sorry to ask you once again to authenticate this Soft medium Clasp bag. I've posted a authenticity request a few weeks ago, but I think you missed it.

Item: Celine Soft Medium Clasp bag
Listing Number: 9079989 ( Vestiaire Collective)
Seller: Yvonne
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/damen-taschen/handtaschen/celine/schwarz-leder-clasp-celine-handtaschen-9079989.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## helena30

Hi Sophia,

and here is another Soft Medium Clasp on Vestiaire.
Could you please help me authenticate this Clasp as well.

Item: Celine Soft Medium Clasp bag
Listing Number: 9991375 (Vestiaire Collective)
Seller: Yoyo
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...-leder-clasp-celine-handtaschen-9991375.shtml


Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

helena30 said:


> Hello Sophia,
> sorry to ask you once again to authenticate this Soft medium Clasp bag. I've posted a authenticity request a few weeks ago, but I think you missed it.
> 
> Item: Celine Soft Medium Clasp bag
> Listing Number: 9079989 ( Vestiaire Collective)
> Seller: Yvonne
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/damen-taschen/handtaschen/celine/schwarz-leder-clasp-celine-handtaschen-9079989.shtml
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry for missing your post - been so busy! Bag is authentic - but over priced for the resale market!


----------



## Sophia

helena30 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> and here is another Soft Medium Clasp on Vestiaire.
> Could you please help me authenticate this Clasp as well.
> 
> Item: Celine Soft Medium Clasp bag
> Listing Number: 9991375 (Vestiaire Collective)
> Seller: Yoyo
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...-leder-clasp-celine-handtaschen-9991375.shtml
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic also (but overpriced!)


----------



## Sophia

thatbagchick30 said:


> Hi Sophia! Could you please help me authenticate this Celine phantom luggage bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Luggage in burgundy
> Listing Number: I don't see a listing number on Mercari
> Seller: marleyburton794
> Link:
> https://merc.li/eBuKqJexb
> 
> Thank you so much and pls let me know if you need anything else!


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Shirreen said:


> Hi! I cant post a link to this bag since I found it in the garbageroom!
> Item: Looks like a Trapeze bag
> Listing number: F-GC-0141
> Seller: ?
> Link: found
> Comments: it doesnt have the back pocket like newer Trapezes. Instead there is one in the front with a zipper.


Fake


----------



## guesswat

Hi Sophia, just wonder if you could help with authentication of this Celine pls? Thanks!

Name of bag: Celine frame 
Listing: http://hk.carousell.com/p/1000417177


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Hi @Sophia,

Would you be able to authenticate this Small Black Grained Trotteur?

Thank you!


----------



## helena30

Sophia said:


> Sorry for missing your post - been so busy! Bag is authentic - but over priced for the resale market!



Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate that!


----------



## guesswat

guesswat said:


> Hi Sophia, just wonder if you could help with authentication of this Celine pls? Thanks!
> 
> Name of bag: Celine frame
> Listing: http://hk.carousell.com/p/1000417177



more pictures


----------



## Sophia

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi @Sophia,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this Small Black Grained Trotteur?
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

guesswat said:


> more pictures


An obvious fake


----------



## Laurine

Hello,

I was wondering if any of you guys would have time to look at this listing on vestiaire co:
http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...n-celine-classic-en-cuir-beige-10023127.shtml

I’ve just asked seller for serial number photo, and will add when it’s available.
This my first authentication post so do let me know if you need anything else.

everyone have a good monday!


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## Laurine

.


----------



## Zazu

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## skpt

Hello!

I just got this bag from Fashionphile. Please help authenticate it. Thank you very much!

Item: Celine Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Zinc
Listing Number: 473285
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-zinc-473285
Please see photos here https://photos.app.goo.gl/doBh8bnbqfSQH1qA9


----------



## Sophia

skpt said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just got this bag from Fashionphile. Please help authenticate it. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Zinc
> Listing Number: 473285
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-zinc-473285
> Please see photos here https://photos.app.goo.gl/doBh8bnbqfSQH1qA9


Bag is authentic!


----------



## Viv.ien

Hi Sophia,

Would you mind authenticating this bag?

Listing is here: https://  www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2652541984869122/


----------



## LeatherNoob

Hello, will someone please help authenticate this Edge bag? At this point, I am unable to take more photos.


----------



## ongwf

Dear authenticator,

would appreciate your help to authenticate this celine grained box.

item name: celine box grained leather 

Thanks so much.


----------



## smeegal9

I apologize, I feel like Ive been messing this up all day. Can I request authen tification of a bag here?


----------



## smeegal9

Hi Sophia could you please authenticate this bag.
Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Electric blue
Listing Number: eBay item number: 163975902764
Seller: cinajen
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163975902764?ul_noapp=true

I asked for a few additional pics and this is what she sent


----------



## Sophia

LeatherNoob said:


> Hello, will someone please help authenticate this Edge bag? At this point, I am unable to take more photos.


fake


----------



## Sophia

ongwf said:


> Dear authenticator,
> 
> would appreciate your help to authenticate this celine grained box.
> 
> item name: celine box grained leather
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714841
> View attachment 4714842
> View attachment 4714843
> View attachment 4714845
> View attachment 4714847
> View attachment 4714848
> View attachment 4714850
> View attachment 4714851
> View attachment 4714853
> View attachment 4714854
> View attachment 4714856
> View attachment 4714858


fake


----------



## Sophia

smeegal9 said:


> Hi Sophia could you please authenticate this bag.
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano in Electric blue
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 163975902764
> Seller: cinajen
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163975902764?ul_noapp=true
> 
> I asked for a few additional pics and this is what she sent



Authentic


----------



## smeegal9

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## Angel1219

Hi Sophia,

Could you please assist with this authentication?

Item: Celine multicolor stitch nano luggage
Listing Number: 413103
Seller; Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-multicolor-stitch-nano-luggage-black-413103
Comments: Concerned that the measurements of mine are a bit off...


----------



## meetchloe

Hi everyone
I just want to ask what year is this vintage celine. Also what is the style? And if its authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## matinaknk

Hello Sophia. I hope you are doing well. Could you kindly authenticate this Celine Luggage in dark green? Thank you in advance. 

Item: Celine Luggage Leather Bag 
Listing Number: 10007993
Seller: Georgette 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-10007993.shtml


----------



## matinaknk

More photos


----------



## matinaknk




----------



## Sophia

Angel1219 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please assist with this authentication?
> 
> Item: Celine multicolor stitch nano luggage
> Listing Number: 413103
> Seller; Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-multicolor-stitch-nano-luggage-black-413103
> Comments: Concerned that the measurements of mine are a bit off...
> View attachment 4716021
> View attachment 4716022
> View attachment 4716023


 Authentic


----------



## Sophia

matinaknk said:


> View attachment 4716195
> View attachment 4716194
> View attachment 4716193


This bag is fake. I am unsure how this even passed Vestiaire's authentication process.


----------



## Angel1219

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you for all that you do❤❤


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Hi @Sophia,

Would you be able to authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Medium Cabas Phantom
Seller: poshstyle1
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/164173377368
Pics below


----------



## Vassal

Hey there! Could you please authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you in advance!

Item number: 274341409765
Seller: grobejacqu
Url: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274341409765


----------



## Sophia

Vassal said:


> Hey there! Could you please authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item number: 274341409765
> Seller: grobejacqu
> Url: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274341409765


Fake


----------



## Sophia

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi @Sophia,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Cabas Phantom
> Seller: poshstyle1
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/164173377368
> Pics below


Authentic


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you Sophia!


----------



## Vassal

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you very much!


----------



## thatbagchick30

Sophia said:


> Fake


Hi Sophia! I realized I never thanked you for reviewing the bag, so...

THANK YOU FOR REVIEWING THE BAG!!! LOL!


----------



## Raila

Sophia said:


> Do you have the link to the original listing?


Hey sorry I bought if from a seller in Japan through Facebook.


----------



## soko

Hi @Sophia,

Can you please help me with this bag? It has no Serial Number and I am curious about the interior.
Thank you in advance.

Item: Celine Mini Luggage
Seller: nikkimtk
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/celine-tasc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Pics below


----------



## ztory

Hi @Sophia 

Could you please authenticate this Celine belt bag for me? I just bought it and VC have checked it and its on its way to me, but just want your opinion as well to be sure.

Item: Celine Belt bag
Item number: 10019272
Seller: Chezan
Url: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...wn-leather-belt-celine-handbag-10019272.shtml

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lauinsideout

Hi @Sophia,

This is my 1st celine..
Would you be able to authenticate this bag?

Thank you in advance



Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Seller: instagram online shop


----------



## Sophia

soko said:


> Hi @Sophia,
> 
> Can you please help me with this bag? It has no Serial Number and I am curious about the interior.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage
> Seller: nikkimtk
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/celine-tasche-schwarz/264698444878?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Pics below
> View attachment 4719160
> View attachment 4719161
> View attachment 4719162
> View attachment 4719163
> View attachment 4719164
> View attachment 4719165
> View attachment 4719166
> View attachment 4719167
> View attachment 4719168
> View attachment 4719169
> View attachment 4719170
> View attachment 4719171


A very bad fake


----------



## Sophia

ztory said:


> Hi @Sophia
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Celine belt bag for me? I just bought it and VC have checked it and its on its way to me, but just want your opinion as well to be sure.
> 
> Item: Celine Belt bag
> Item number: 10019272
> Seller: Chezan
> Url: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...wn-leather-belt-celine-handbag-10019272.shtml
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic. I've owned this bag before. It's from one of my favorite collections - Fall 2015. The most beautiful leather.


----------



## Sophia

Hey everyone! Just a little reminder that I only authenticate Phoebe Philo-era Céline. Thanks!


----------



## Lauinsideout

Sophia said:


> Hey everyone! Just a little reminder that I only authenticate Phoebe Philo-era Céline. Thanks!


Hi sophia.. sorry, that you mean, you can't authenticate mine? post #16587


----------



## Sophia

Lauinsideout said:


> Hi sophia.. sorry, that you mean, you can't authenticate mine? post #16587


Unfortunately, that bag is Hedi Slimane era so I can't. I'm sorry! I stand by my Phoebe Philo authentications 100% - but I am not interested or well rehearsed in the new logo or creative direction of the brand.


----------



## Lauinsideout

Sophia said:


> Unfortunately, that bag is Hedi Slimane era so I can't. I'm sorry! I stand by my Phoebe Philo authentications 100% - but I am not interested or well rehearsed in the new logo or creative direction of the brand.



Noted.. thank you for your reply Sophia. Really appreciate it.


----------



## ztory

Sophia said:


> Authentic. I've owned this bag before. It's from one of my favorite collections - Fall 2015. The most beautiful leather.



Thank you @Sophia ! I have read your posts in the forum about this leather so you have made me really interested in it, so i had to buy this bag because of the leather!


----------



## soko

Sophia said:


> A very bad fake


Thank you for your quick response. I expected this kind of result


----------



## MissIn

One of my favorite color combos for a phantom is on sale, would very much appreciate it if someone can authenticate this item. Thanks in advance!!
Item: 461927
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-dark-taupe-461927


----------



## true_vintage

Hi, can someone tell me if this is a real one or a fake? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sophia

MissIn said:


> One of my favorite color combos for a phantom is on sale, would very much appreciate it if someone can authenticate this item. Thanks in advance!!
> Item: 461927
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-dark-taupe-461927


Authentic


----------



## BagLover2334

Hey Sophia! I'm lusting after this box in this blue color. Would be so happy if you could help me authenticate it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...29c5:g:cf0AAOSwcK5eoyn4&LH_ItemCondition=1000


----------



## MissIn

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much @Sophia !


----------



## Sophia

BagLover2334 said:


> Hey Sophia! I'm lusting after this box in this blue color. Would be so happy if you could help me authenticate it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-MEDIUM-CLASSIC-BAG-CALFSKIN-LIEGE-IN-DARK-INDIGO-RRP-2850/124165106117?hash=item1ce8d129c5:g:cf0AAOSwcK5eoyn4&LH_ItemCondition=1000


Hey dear. I've mentioned before - but I only authenticate Phoebe Philo era Céline! Sorry!


----------



## sarahmwinther

Hi @Sophia, could you help be authenticate this bag? It's listed on a Danish secondhand app, which is why I don't have an eBay link. I hope it's possible anyway. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## qrin

Hello-

Item: Celine Small Trapeze Burgundy Brown Black
Listing Number: 143088442295
Seller: ojoy-ojoy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143088442295?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: I'm super sad I missed the Celine Trapeze. I've been going through pre-owned listing and I think I really do love this colorway. Could you please authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## chubbybadass

Item: Celine Classic Burgundy Medium Box Bag
Listing Number: 274341942945
Seller: ecracker53
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Burgundy-Medium-Smooth-Leather-Box-Bag/274341942945?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: This is my first time on here (& purchasing a box bag) but I recently purchased this on eBay and now am second guessing myself. If anyone could help I'd be incredibly grateful as I don't want to spend my hard earned money on a fake. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

chubbybadass said:


> Item: Celine Classic Burgundy Medium Box Bag
> Listing Number: 274341942945
> Seller: ecracker53
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Classic-Burgundy-Medium-Smooth-Leather-Box-Bag/274341942945?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: This is my first time on here (& purchasing a box bag) but I recently purchased this on eBay and now am second guessing myself. If anyone could help I'd be incredibly grateful as I don't want to spend my hard earned money on a fake. Thank you!


This bag is fake


----------



## Sophia

qrin said:


> Hello-
> 
> Item: Celine Small Trapeze Burgundy Brown Black
> Listing Number: 143088442295
> Seller: ojoy-ojoy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143088442295?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: I'm super sad I missed the Celine Trapeze. I've been going through pre-owned listing and I think I really do love this colorway. Could you please authenticate? Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

sarahmwinther said:


> Hi @Sophia, could you help be authenticate this bag? It's listed on a Danish secondhand app, which is why I don't have an eBay link. I hope it's possible anyway. Thank you so much in advance.
> View attachment 4723146
> View attachment 4723147
> View attachment 4723148
> View attachment 4723149
> View attachment 4723151


Authentic


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello friends,
I found this in my Mom’s Closet during cleaning.
Can someone please authenticate this? Thank you so much in advance. I hope everyone is doing well during this time


----------



## sarahmwinther

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you, Sophia!


----------



## leeannelee

Hi Sophia,

I hope you’re doing well at this time. 
If you have a moment, could you please help authenticate this Box Bag? TIA! 
Seller: Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...MI8ub5qL6g6QIV0sDICh2MhgXBEAQYCSABEgK0zPD_BwE


----------



## cthrn

Hi there,

Are you able to authenticate the following?

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 729172
Seller: Misa Z
Link:https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/729172/celine-trapeze-bag-leather-medium
Comments: Thanks in advance, would love to know if this was authentic or not


----------



## Sophia

leeannelee said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I hope you’re doing well at this time.
> If you have a moment, could you please help authenticate this Box Bag? TIA!
> Seller: Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine...MI8ub5qL6g6QIV0sDICh2MhgXBEAQYCSABEgK0zPD_BwE


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

cthrn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are you able to authenticate the following?
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze
> Listing Number: 729172
> Seller: Misa Z
> Link:https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/729172/celine-trapeze-bag-leather-medium
> Comments: Thanks in advance, would love to know if this was authentic or not


I cannot authenticate without clear pictures of the logo and the made in italy stamp


----------



## leeannelee

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## chubbybadass

Are you able to authenticate this bag? It's not on sale on eBay.
Item: Celine Blade Bag
(Keeping my fingers crossed as I've never seen it before but am besotted.)
Thank you for the help!


----------



## cthrn

Sophia said:


> I cannot authenticate without clear pictures of the logo and the made in italy stamp


Hi Sophia,

Here is the logo  

Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

chubbybadass said:


> Are you able to authenticate this bag? It's not on sale on eBay.
> Item: Celine Blade Bag
> (Keeping my fingers crossed as I've never seen it before but am besotted.)
> Thank you for the help!


 Authentic!


----------



## Annabanana97

Hi! Hope you are well during this time.
I’ve been offered to buy this rather cheaply via a Facebook group here in Sweden.

The current owner cannot promise it is authentic but thinks it is. Please would you be able to tell me whether it is fake or not, as I really do not want to buy a fake Celiné bag. I will add more pictures once she has sent them to me. Thank you so much in advance. The bag seems well used so she is not asking much for it either. 

Best wishes,
Anna


----------



## chubbybadass

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Forever grateful towards your expertise. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## levta

Hi Sophia,

I’m looking to buy this Nano Luggage in Caledon color. However the interior of the bag from the fashionphile that I use as reference to this seller I’m talking with is different, the fashionphile version has embossed ‘made in italy‘ while the seller’s version is stamped. Are both authentic or is the seller selling a fake one?



From fashionphile



From the seller

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Annabanana97

Annabanana97 said:


> View attachment 4726068
> View attachment 4726069
> View attachment 4726070
> View attachment 4726071
> View attachment 4726068
> View attachment 4726069
> View attachment 4726070
> View attachment 4726071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Hope you are well during this time.
> I’ve been offered to buy this rather cheaply via a Facebook group here in Sweden.
> 
> The current owner cannot promise it is authentic but thinks it is. Please would you be able to tell me whether it is fake or not, as I really do not want to buy a fake Celiné bag. I will add more pictures once she has sent them to me. Thank you so much in advance. The bag seems well used so she is not asking much for it either.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Anna


----------



## qrin

Thank you so much for your help. I'd love if you could take a look at this one.

Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Medium Black Suede Silver Hardware
Listing Number: 233538093160
Seller: laurinha
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Authe...dium-Black-Suede-Silver-Hardware/233538093160


----------



## Sophia

Annabanana97 said:


> View attachment 4726068
> View attachment 4726069
> View attachment 4726070
> View attachment 4726071
> View attachment 4726068
> View attachment 4726069
> View attachment 4726070
> View attachment 4726071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Hope you are well during this time.
> I’ve been offered to buy this rather cheaply via a Facebook group here in Sweden.
> 
> The current owner cannot promise it is authentic but thinks it is. Please would you be able to tell me whether it is fake or not, as I really do not want to buy a fake Celiné bag. I will add more pictures once she has sent them to me. Thank you so much in advance. The bag seems well used so she is not asking much for it either.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Anna


A terrible fake!


----------



## Sophia

qrin said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I'd love if you could take a look at this one.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Bag Medium Black Suede Silver Hardware
> Listing Number: 233538093160
> Seller: laurinha
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Authe...dium-Black-Suede-Silver-Hardware/233538093160


Authentic


----------



## levta

Hi Sophia,

I’m looking to buy this Nano Luggage in Caledon color from private sller. However the 'Made in Italy' interior of the bag from the fashionphile that I use as a reference to this seller I’m talking with is different, the fashionphile version has embossed ‘made in italy‘ while the seller’s version is stamped. Are both authentic or is the seller selling a fake one?



From fashionphile



From the seller

Thank you in advance!


----------



## quyenx3

Hey guys! Hope everyone is safe. Please please authenticate this for me?


----------



## quyenx3

quyenx3 said:


> Hiii again!
> I am going to post better/more clearer pictures of this bag!
> Could you help me authenticate this? I would very much appreciate it!!!
> This is a Phantom Croc Embossed Luggage
> @lisabmiller @Elliespurse @Sophia
> Thank you for helping a girl out!
> 
> eBay Item number ;
> 273413918823
> Sellers name : au-bonnie
> Description : Authentic Celine Medium Luggage Phantom Bag Black Stamped Crocodile Leather
> eBay url : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Medium-Luggage-Phantom-Bag-Black-Stamped-Crocodile-Leather/273413918823?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Hiii. Hope everyone is safe. Could you please tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## Fob addict

Hello Sophia,
Would you please have a look at this Celine Micro for me. I've got the bag if you need extra photo.

Item: Celine Micro Luggage tricolour
Listing number: #5830CE
Seller:   Luxe.it.fwd
Link: https://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/celine/celine-micro-luggage-tote-4127.html
Comment:  It seems light, not heavy as others have mentioned as one of its con points in some of the posts that I've read??!!

Thank you heaps in advance and wish you safe and well.


----------



## Pleasantparcel

Hello,

Mia this vintage messenger bag authentic? The serial number is not in the traditional way. Would love to know. Thank you

https://www.etsy.com/listing/764438016/authentic-celine-vintage-logo-embossed


----------



## Teresa Um

Hi,
I'm planning to buy my first Celine bag and wanted to make sure it's the real deal.
Is vestiaire reliable?
What should I be asking for?

Please help authenticate this bag.
Thank you in advance!
Stay safe!

Here's the link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-belt-celine-handbag-10267324.shtml

Also, is this the same light taupe color that they're selling on the website? The bag that I'm inquiring about seems more of a beige tone than what's listed so I thought it might be fake. Maybe it's the lighting?
https://www.celine.com/en-us/celine...t-bag-in-grained-calfskin-189103ZVA.18LT.html


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you a lot for your kind effort.
Item: Celine Tri color Trapeze
Listing Number: 283871799006
Seller:kathryne89
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283871799006


----------



## colleen1992

Hello Sophia,
Would you please have a look at this Celine Micro for me.

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing number: 293561798185
Seller: sas-8169 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comment:She said she would be willing to get the bag authenticated since she lost the receipt if I add an extra $15 but I wanted to check here first. She is wiling to let the bag go for $750. Also, a photo of the date code I got from her.


----------



## colleen1992

I meant Celine Micro Belt Bag up there^^. I already own a Celine micro luggage and I always mix the names up. Thanks again, I know you are super busy 



colleen1992 said:


> Hello Sophia,
> Would you please have a look at this Celine Micro for me.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag
> Listing number: 293561798185
> Seller: sas-8169
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Preowned-Celine-Micro-Belt-Bag-Ivory-color-leather-Gold-HW/293561798185?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comment:She said she would be willing to get the bag authenticated since she lost the receipt if I add an extra $15 but I wanted to check here first. She is wiling to let the bag go for $750. Also, a photo of the date code I got from her.


----------



## kheliscute

Hello, could you please check this bag and wallet if it’s authentic. Thank you so much in advance. Stay safe!


----------



## Angel1219

Requesting authentication to see if these flaws I noted are ok. Thank you in advance.
Item: Celine Luggage Nano
Item #: 510616
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-souris-510616
Comments: Please see crooked letter "e", stitch count, glazing on bottom


----------



## Noyy

Hello 
Please help authenticate this céline box bag. Is this authenthic? Thank you so much for your help. Stay safe. ^^


----------



## jt2810

Hi Sophia,
Please could you help to authenticate this Wallet: 

Item: Celine wallet
Seller: aaaanasha
Listing: https://www.depop.com/products/aaaanasha-celine-purse-wallet-grey-nude/

Thanks very much!


----------



## cazzl

Hi there,

Can I please get this bag authenticated - thanks so much in advance  

Name: Celine Mini Belt Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283874739092
Seller ID: shopher_style
Item No.: 283874739092


----------



## Teresa Um

Teresa Um said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to buy my first Celine bag and wanted to make sure it's the real deal.
> Is vestiaire reliable?
> What should I be asking for?
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Thank you in advance!
> Stay safe!
> 
> Here's the link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-belt-celine-handbag-10267324.shtml
> 
> Also, is this the same light taupe color that they're selling on the website? The bag that I'm inquiring about seems more of a beige tone than what's listed so I thought it might be fake. Maybe it's the lighting?
> https://www.celine.com/en-us/celine...t-bag-in-grained-calfskin-189103ZVA.18LT.html



Hi Sophia,

The item on my previous post sold so I found another bag listed on the same site.
I wanted to make sure it was legit before committing to the purchase because of their confusing refund policy.
Please help! Thank you 

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-belt-celine-handbag-10357339.shtml


----------



## Sophia

Teresa Um said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> The item on my previous post sold so I found another bag listed on the same site.
> I wanted to make sure it was legit before committing to the purchase because of their confusing refund policy.
> Please help! Thank you
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-belt-celine-handbag-10357339.shtml


Hi dear. I can't properly authenticate without clear pictures of the frontal logo and made in italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

jt2810 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Please could you help to authenticate this Wallet:
> 
> Item: Celine wallet
> Seller: aaaanasha
> Listing: https://www.depop.com/products/aaaanasha-celine-purse-wallet-grey-nude/
> 
> Thanks very much!


authentic


----------



## Fob addict

> Hello Sophia,
> Would you please have a look at this Celine Micro for me.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage tricolour
> Listing number: #5830CE
> Seller:   Luxe.it.fwd
> Link: https://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/celine/celine-micro-luggage-tote-4127.html
> 
> 
> Thank you heaps in advance and wish you safe and well.



Hi Sophia,
Please, help me to authenticate this bag. I added the interior stamps photos, Thank you so much.


----------



## dilemmanity

Hi Sophia, 
I have just received this beautiful vintage horse carriage box bag from the mail but there are 2 signs that made me question the authenticity of the bag - 1. the horse carriage doesn't seem to be too detailed (I have seen more detailed versions); 2. the CELINE made in Italy tag inside the bag is not stamped in the middle perfectly. It is hard to imagine this kind of craftsmanship would pass QC back in the days...

Attached are the pictures. Appreciate your expertise! Thanks in advance!


----------



## melusinex

Sophia, please authenticate this bag when you get the chance 

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box - Camel
Listing no.: 504646
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-504646


----------



## kheliscute

kheliscute said:


> Hello, could you please check this bag and wallet if it’s authentic. Thank you so much in advance. Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729656
> View attachment 4729657
> View attachment 4729658
> View attachment 4729659
> View attachment 4729660
> View attachment 4729661
> View attachment 4729662


Hi Sophia, any thought on these wallet and bag set? Are they authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Damemike

Hello Sophia, can you help me authenticate this vintage Céline bag? The seller told me she bought it at Hong Kong airport in 2009, but I’m not sure about the date code and Authenticity card. Thank you in advance for your help, I’ve attached the pictures from the seller here as well.

Item: Celine Vintage Bag
Link : http://id.carousell.com/p/1007870714


----------



## Amesbee

Hi Sophia,
Hope you're staying safe and well! Can you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Celine trio small
Seller: Vestiaire
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-trio-celine-handbag-10386414.shtml

Kind regards!
Ames


----------



## lydia_93

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate this Celine Hobo bag? I bought it recently and i can't seem to find the serial number tag?

Item: Celine brown hobo bag
Seller: andretb256 on HEROINE
Link: https://www.heroine.com/listings/12425211-celine-natural-celine-large-shoulder-bag-leather


----------



## leeannelee

Hello. Can anyone please help me authenticate this?

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag in Red with GHW
Listing #: N/A
Seller: Italist.com
Link: Not available as item is soldout
Comment: Bag came with dustbags and the smell of the leather smells like my YSL bag that I purchased directly from a YSL boutique


----------



## Margottennebaum

Hi everyone,
Can you please authenticate this Celine triomphe wallet
Thanks in advance
Item: small trifold wallet in triomphe canvas and lambskin
Listing Number: 10328297
Seller: Maria
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/a...feuille-celine-en-toile-marron-10328297.shtml


----------



## cait8

Hello, 
Could someone please offer some guidance on whether this bag is authentic?

Vintage Celine leather crossbody bag

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-triomphe-celine-handbag-10430147.shtml
































Thanks in advance


----------



## ztory

Dear @Sophia 

Could you please help me authenticate this Old Celine Classic medium in amazone for me?

Item: Céline Classic medium amazone
Listing number: 10448008
Seller: Daniele
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-classic-celine-handbag-10448008.shtml

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nymmo

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Its Celine micro belt bag  2019
I bought from the seller - natkan at https://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3884586
There are somethings weird. The seller agreed to check whether the bag is authentic or not.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## thesilvercat

Hi Sophia,

I was directed here for your expertise! Would you be able to help me authenticate the Celine Classic Box Bag?

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag - In Black
Listing Number: 53609/4
Seller: ReBag 
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-celine-classic-box-bag-smooth-leather-medium536094


----------



## thesilvercat

Also...another one! I forgot to mention, these are the older ones from Phoebe Philo's time period. 

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag - In Black
Listing Number: 51200/32
Seller: Rebag
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-celine-classic-box-bag-smooth-leather-medium5120032

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## humdrumm

Hello,

Long time lurker in this forum! I'm looking to purchase a vintage Celine from a Japanese seller, but I can't for the life of me find a model like this online. I'm pretty much in love with the look of it, but I wanna make sure I get the real thing. Could someone please help me authenticate this?

Item: Vintage Celine - Macadam Blazon
Listing number: Seller did not include it
Seller: Mercari (Japan)
Link: https://www.mercari.com/jp/items/m54598680318/

Thank you very much!


----------



## Teresa Um

Hi Sophia,

Please help me authenticate this bag before I make the purchase.
Thank you and stay safe!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ge-leather-belt-celine-handbag-10388285.shtml


----------



## freifrei112

Hi there! 

Would like to authenticate this new Celine bag I just purchased. 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: mybagsbunny (IG profile)
Link: N/A 
Comments: No link as the bag was bought from a reputable IG consignment store and they usually delete sold items. I got pictures from the seller though.

Thanks!


----------



## sydneyswans90

Hi @Sophia

I was wondering if you could please help me authenticate this Celine Trotteur bag that I just purchased from eBay?
Item: Celine Trotteur in small, plum colour
Listing number: 184209897028
Seller: vicjam77
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...in-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-in-Plum/184209897028

Thank you so much!
Cheers, Kelli


----------



## Misslolaf

Hi can you please authenticate this box bag.
Name- celine boxbag
Listing number - 
Seller- Amy
Link- https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-cl...ed-goat-skin-leather-cross-body-bag/27227536/


----------



## Misslolaf

Hi @Sophia @Elliespurse 
Can you please help with #16660 not sure if you missed it.

Thank you so much


----------



## Misslolaf

Hi @Sophia 
More pictures. Thank you in advance


----------



## kheliscute

Pleas help Authenticate this bag pleas Sofia. Thank you.


----------



## kheliscute

This wallet please authenticate too, thank you.


----------



## kujalaannm

Hi! I would be very thankful for authentication on this small Celine trio..

Item: Celine small trio lambskin 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: the seller had bought it second-hand, I bought from zadaa-app
Link: N/A
Comments: Bought second hand, the seller tells it's real acooding to her research. It feels soft lambskin to touch and to me everything else matches but the date code, which is W-CU-3315, not sure if that is possible? The dust bag has a soft lining.


----------



## milknhoney

Hi Sophia, hope you are well. I am looking to purchase my first Phoebe era Céline bag. I hope you can help me authenticate this item.
Item: Nano Luggage in Black Smooth Leather w/ GHW
Listing Number: N/A  
Seller: private seller
Link: N/A

Date Code: F-AT-0144, F-CU-0154






Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Sophia

Misslolaf said:


> Hi @Sophia
> More pictures. Thank you in advance


Sorry for the delay dear! authentic!


----------



## Misslolaf

Sophia said:


> Sorry for the delay dear! authentic!


Thank you so much @Sophia


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello Sophia! Was there ever a corn color for the classic box? I found a seller on ebay selling this classic box in this color: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...941209?hash=item4da6901119:g:gz0AAOSwtfhYpv37

Thank you so much for all you do and hope you are staying safe!


----------



## Lola2424

Hi Sophia, please take a look at this bag when you get the chance! Thank you! 

Item: Celine Belt Bag - mini
Listing no.: 515468
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-deepsea-515468


----------



## Lanaseattle

Please authenticate ? 

Celine medium? Box bag 
Date code is f.pa.0141 
Seller : lanavancouver 
Item number : none ( poshmark )
https://posh.mk/3mMDRlvKY6

thank you !


----------



## tearonph

Hi Sophia,

Would really appreciate if you can help to authenticate this item:


Listing: Celine classic Small Box http://sg.carousell.com/p/1010359810

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## MatchaMuji

Hello,
Would you kindly help authenticate this Celine Trotteur? thank you in advance!

Item: NEW CÉLINE Small Trotteur Bag
Listing Number: M60393776545
Seller: April D https://www.mercari.com/u/412837450/
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m60393776545/
Comments: I asked about the interior of the purse and the seller added the picture of the “Made in Italy” stamp. I’ve attached the photos from the listing


----------



## mmdc

Item: Céline Trio Bag (Small, Mineral Blue) 
Listing Number: 1121638332
Seller: private seller
Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/celine-trio-bag-small-mineral-blue-1121638332/
Comments: the seller says s/he doesn’t have a copy of the receipt anymore and will be sending with the original dust bag .


----------



## dalenas

Hi All! 
It's been a long time for me. Just hoping someone can help authenticate this.

Item: Celine Trapeze
Listing Number: 173796757234
Seller: liyinlia_0 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-...757234?hash=item2877180ef2:g:wWoAAOSw-ttcZ~Q1
Comments: -


----------



## Raila

Hello!

just wondering if item is authentic? 
Here is the listing:
http://ph.carousell.com/p/1009354696

style: mini


----------



## babyypink00

Hello,

I'm hoping I can get this Celine authenticated here. According to the original receipt from the seller it was purchased in 2014 at a Harrods in the UK, but the date code is a little hard to read and I'm not sure if the last digit is a 3 or an 8. If an 8, then that would not add up and be a red flag as a fake for sure! Hoping someone could help authenticate the rest of the bag itself for any other potential red flags or if it looks authentic.

Item: Nano Luggage Black Smooth Calfskin with GHW
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: private seller (via Vestiaire Collective)
Link: n/a

Thanks so much in advance for any help!


----------



## jay_

Hi Sophia, hope you are well. . I hope you can help me authenticate this item. Because the piece is vintage, i find it difficult to name the model. According to the seller, the bag should be from the 80s..
What do you think?
Item: Celine Vintage Bag
Listing Number: N/A  
Seller: private seller
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/249189241-schwarze-vintage-celine-tasche


----------



## isabel santos

hi! already bought this so link might be missing
Item : Tri color Wallet
Listing : 
seller : affordaluxxe
link : https://m.facebook.com/affordaluxxe/


----------



## Lanaseattle

Item:Celine box bag
Listing Number: no listing number ( poshmark)
Seller: Lanavancouver
Link:https://posh.mk/kinexdaT96
Comments thank you


----------



## Rellicarmi

I just received this Black Philo era nano belt bag... can you please help me authenticate it?! This is my first Celine purchase so I have nothing to compare it to in real life. I'm not sure if I can even tell what year it is from? The dustbag was included but no tag. Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## schooner

HI, Apologies if I have posted in the wrong section, but is a Celine Cabas Tote with a date stamp of  *S-GA-1979* indicates a fake? I have done the best with the photo, which is on a tag inside the zipped pocket. I think the old saying,,, 'if it's too good to be true.......


----------



## Koshechka007

Hi, could you please authenticate this classic box:

Item: New 100% Auth CELINE Classic Box Bag Shoulder Medium Goatskin Leather Blush

Listing Number: 164238290230

Seller: brandacces16

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-100-Au...290230?hash=item263d5d6d36:g:qFoAAOSwO9Ze398I

Comments: price seems low for NWT Celine box, also note sure about the strap wrapped in plastic ?


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Sophia,

Do you mind taking a peak at this mini belt? No concerns, just would really appreciate your input. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

item: burgundy mini belt
Seller: fashionphile
Item# 466241
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-goatskin-smooth-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-burgundy-466241


----------



## Joandtu1990

Please authenticate this Céline frame bag! Thank you.

Item:authentic Old Céline frame bag
Listing Number:164187196268
Seller:


usjas-mn8bl2​

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/164187196268
Comment: See attachment for additional photos


----------



## leoleo13

Hello everyone,
I'm a newbie here and would love to get your expertise in authenticate this Céline bag:

Item: Céline Box Bag Large
Listing Number: 254466345176
Seller: kremlnelke
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Cé...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: The seller sended me some more photos, please see attach

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## black_moral

Looking to put an offer in but wanted to make sure it's authentic before proceeding. Please help! Thanks! 

Item:  Celine Frame bag in medium blue and light taupe 
Listing Number:  10527800 
Seller: alyssa
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-frame-celine-handbag-10527800.shtml
Comments: She says she has had it for 5 years, but has the Frame bag even been around for that long??


----------



## euphanic

Hi Sophia,

Could you please help authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Box Bag (Small)
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Private Seller

Thank you very much!


----------



## Lanaseattle

leoleo13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm a newbie here and would love to get your expertise in authenticate this Céline bag:
> 
> Item: Céline Box Bag Large
> Listing Number: 254466345176
> Seller: kremlnelke
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Céline-Box-Bag-in-schwarz-große-Version-black-big-size-version/254466345176?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: The seller sended me some more photos, please see attach
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



I am very curious as to if someone answers and if your bag is authentic because I have one very similar that a few people hve said is not authentic . Hope someone authenticates soon for you


----------



## LenaG

Hello,
Could you please help authenticate this Celine box? Thanks in advance!


Item: Celine box
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Serial #W-CE3189. 
Please let me know if there’s anything else that I need to provide. Thank you!


----------



## Kias1229

Please help me authentic this Celine Black Triomphe Shoulder Bag Calfskin Medium
Seller: sunshine_12_15
Website eBay 
Item # 373059058058
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUC-Authen...he-Shoulder-Bag-Calfskin-Medium-/373059058058
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## chemyeestry

Please help me authenticate this Celine nano luggage. Seller said its bought in 2015
Seller: meryluis (on depop)
Note: I really really cannot find the date code!  However everything else looks and feels good. Please help! Thank you so much.


----------



## monikim

Hi Sophia (or anyone who can provide some input),

I hope this isn't a bother and I apologize if I'm not doing this correctly. I've been extremely distressed after learning my bag could possibly be fake. It was purchased on depot from a seller who bought this through The Real Real so I did not question the authenticity whatsoever. I would truly love and appreciate your help if you have the time! I have attached photos for you to review. It would also be helpful if you can explain to me which parts clearly give away it isn't authentic (if it isn't) so I can make an arguable case. Truly, thank you so much for taking the time to check this message.

Seller: lserrano
Website: depop
Item # 
Link: The seller has deleted the link after I messaged her

I have attached a screenshot of what she had posted prior to removing her post.

Thank you!


----------



## kulu808

Can someone authentic this python box bag?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hi @Sophia - congratulations on your new job! If you have time, can you please authenticate this Céline Box bag? Thanks in advance for your expertise! 

Item: Celine Medium Classic in Box Camel
Listing Number: 313111202487
Seller: Riba2394
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-C...ffjKRCppk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: The serial number is U-MP-0147. There have been a couple other bags on this thread with the same serial number (one from @RataDrawitra, which was reported to be fake and to have a fake receipt from Barneys).


----------



## Amesbee

Hi Sophia

I was gifted a small Celine trio purchased off Vestiaire and since I don't know too much about the website can you please authenticate this for me?

Item: Céline Trio Small
Seller: Vestiaire

The photos are taken by myself! It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## rmseattle86

Hi, could you please authenticate this small classic box:

Item: Authentic Women's CELINE Classic Box Beige Calf Leather Small Shoulder Bag

Listing Number: 333506835077

Seller: kvi1941

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:ea2e8cbe1720aa66d0573314ffed9c60|iid:1


Comments: Did celine ever make the small sized classic box in this linen color?


----------



## zheng.d

Hi Sophia! Can you help to authenticate this old celine box. The date stamp is in the first pocket of the box, not at the back where the zipper compartment is. But think this is a 2010 first edition so i don’t know if the date stamp changed since?


----------



## Raf7210

Hi Sophia, 

I’m new to this,

will you help me authenticate this pls! Unfortunately I have discovered this site late and I made the purchase as the seller did not want to hold on to the bag for me. I have saved and only can afford a preloved bag. 
the serial no. Is behind the interior pocket
Read F-AT-2107 F-CU-2127

Appreciate your kind reply. Thank you so much.


----------



## Raf7210

Forgotten the zipper image.


----------



## creamyscreamy

Interested in this bag being sold in a Facebook group. It looks real, but I find it strange that there are 2 date codes on the tab. Is there such a thing? Or is this a fake?

One code reads: S-AT-4135 while another reads S-CU-4155 but they’re both on the same tab inside

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Dune
Link: via Facebook group (screenshot provided


----------



## maquessta

Could you please confirm if these are authentic Edge? I can get additional photos if needed. Thank you in advance. Appreciate hard work Authenticators are doing on this site!


----------



## maquessta

And more.


----------



## thecolorpop

Hi ladies, 

This is my first ever post in here, so excited! 

I am looking to buy this gorgeous Celine belt bag via Vestiaire Collective (I have read up some comments about them selling fakes and not-so-trustworthy authentication process which worries me). Can you please help me determine if it's a fake? I thought it was definitely a real one until I asked her to upload a picture of her carrying the bag, and the CÉLINE PARIS letters just seemed too big?

Here is the link:


			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/white-cloth-trapeze-celine-handbag-10795292.shtml
		


Thank you so much!


----------



## simpledream

Hello @Sophia 

Hope you are doing well during this time!  
Can you please help me authenticate this Phoebe Philo era Black Nano Belt bag?
This is from a local reseller so there is no link.  Also where is th
Thank you so much for your help.  Please let me know if you need any other pictures!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please authenticate this vintage wallet you me? Thank you so much


----------



## iam.mimi

Hi there,

I'm a newbie here and I would be happy if you could kindly help me to authenticate the Celine Triomphe Bag Medium 

*Item:* Celine Triomphe Bag Medium
*Listing Number:* 402300535294
*Seller: *acrofax
*Link:* https://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-TRIOMPE-SMOOTH-BLACK-LEATHER-BOX-CLASP-LUGGAGE-BAG-Celine-/402300535294?nma=true&si=pS9Z9S8cELY%2FHp7CRIym0SX6T5g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Comments*: I had the luck (hopefully) to purchase this beautiful bag last week and it just arrived a few hours ago. The bag seems authentic to me but to make sure I would really appreciate your opinion here 

Thanks and stay safe!!!
mimi


----------



## iam.mimi

iam.mimi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a newbie here and I would be happy if you could kindly help me to authenticate the Celine Triomphe Bag Medium
> 
> *Item:* Celine Triomphe Bag Medium
> *Listing Number:* 402300535294
> *Seller: *acrofax
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTHENTIC-CELINE-TRIOMPE-SMOOTH-BLACK-LEATHER-BOX-CLASP-LUGGAGE-BAG-Celine-/402300535294?nma=true&si=pS9Z9S8cELY%2FHp7CRIym0SX6T5g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Comments*: I had the luck (hopefully) to purchased this beautiful bag last week and it just arrived a few hours ago. The bag seems authentic to me but to make sure I would really appreciate your opinion here
> 
> Thanks and stay safe!!!
> mimi



View attachment 4772610


View attachment 4772611


View attachment 4772612


View attachment 4772613


----------



## iam.mimi

Here are some more pictures


----------



## abxlb

kyoungs20 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> hi did you end up finding out if this bag is a fake? I recently purchased from *******  the Celine box bags with the old logo and the date code is the same as yours SMP1107. I’m wondering if mine are fakes now!!


 Hi I bought my bag from there too with the same date code. Did you manage to find out if it is authentic? Can’t seem to find Sophia’s reply to you!!


----------



## abxlb

Hi Sophia,

Could you help me authenticate this Celine Classic Box Calfskin in camel?

Thank you and take care!


----------



## Cutiebag

Hey Sophia 

hope you’re doing well! I was wondering if this website was legit https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celine-N...023582?hash=item1a941c2a9e:g:v-8AAOSwfF1ec5VE


----------



## abnruby

I feel like such a fool; I was using depop for the first time and purchased a Celine luggage that I now believe to be fake (a nostalgic impulse purchase). The seller is insistent that it's authentic despite telling me that the bag was purchased in 09, and that the serial number had "worn away". I cannot find this colorway/leather type anywhere and I've searched high and low, I was only able to find this colorway (in what appears to be a different leather type) on a website selling replicas. The seller is also selling/has sold terrible fakes on her account. I don't want anything to do with replica handbags (or any illegal activity!) and I'm just looking for assurance that I'm not crazy. If she ships it I plan to have it authenticated straight away. 



			https://depop.app.link/Iel2YEipV7
		


She's now provided this date code (with no proof that it belongs to this bag, ugh)



			https://depop.app.link/61M6BtkpV7
		


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MariRosa

Sophia said:


> You guys - moving forward, if you need help authenticating - please private message me on here. I have been super busy with a new job and it's easier for me to check messages time to time through PM. Thanks!


----------



## MariRosa

Hi @Sophia 

Unfortunately I have not been able to DM you. So I try this way:

I purchased this bag

Céline Classic Box
Color Navy (darkest blue, almost black)
Phoebe Philo Aera
Seller: vestiaire collective (C. From Belgium)

here are some pictures:
Authentic or fake?

thanks so much, Sophia, in advance, I appreciate!


----------



## heresophia

Hello, I bought this card holder from a online store and want to know is it real or fake. Could you please help me authentic this? Thank you!


----------



## kringey

Hi Sophia, 
Can you please help me authenticate this celine nano smooth leather I bought from a friend. She said from 2016- old logo
Forest green 

thanks in advance


----------



## Bakerstreet1234

Item: Céline Medium Classic Bag in Box Leather 
Listing Number: 271654
Seller: Yoogi’s Closet 
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-black-leather-medium-classic-box-flap-bag.html
Comments: I actually purchased this bag almost a year ago but never got it authenticated. I’m now concerned about the authenticity as all the sources I’ve found online mention the 2nd and 4th number of the date code indicate the year of production but this bag has a date code of U-LA-0616...

Thank you!!


----------



## fiep

Hi,

I'm looking for an opinion on my Celine Box Bag. It was authenticated by ****************** but still looking for a second opinion


----------



## fiep

Some extra photos*


----------



## fiep

Hi, 
I'm looking for an opinion on my Celine Micro Luggage Tote. It has been authenticated by ****************** but still looking for a second opinion


----------



## nmichael

Hi there!! I would love to get this authenticated!! Any help is very appreciated!!!

Thank you in advance!!


Item: Celine Drummed Leather Mini Luggage Tote Bagg
Listing Number:  326279 
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-red-drummed-leather-mini-luggage-tote-bag-122862.html
Comments :The exterior leather remains clean and beautiful throughout with light signs of rubbing to the bottom corner edges. The handles are clean with light signs of use. The hardware remains bright but does have some fading to the bottom metal feet. The interior lining remains clean with a few light stains. Overall this bag remains in really good condition.


----------



## Windahayati

hello, could you kindly authenticate my Celine nano luggage in dune? Thank you 

Item: Celine Nano Luggage in Dune 
Seller : Instagram ( @Lablux) 
Link :  
Picture: 

























Thankyou


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help me authenticate this Celine Phantom bag? Thank a lot!
item: Celine Phantom
seller: Instagram
link:


----------



## vtp159

Hello, 

I am looking at this wallet on ebay and was hoping someone could give me some advice as to whether it is actually authentic?

Item: Celine Large Flap Wallet 10B563 Green (94073
Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353133797513
Seller: wwwretrojp 

Thank you!!


----------



## othondown0113

Hi Sophia,

I am not able to message you. Could you please authenticate this Celine for me? 
Item: Celine Box in pastel Green, medium size

Here is the poshmark link: 









						Celine Box Bag in Pastel Green
					

Shop beeluxxury's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Kept unused condition! Minty green Celine medium classic box bag in smooth leather☘️ This is an ULTRA RARE pastel color and completely SOLD OUT everywhere...a must have for every...




					poshmark.com
				





Thank you in advance!


----------



## othondown0113

I tried to PM you but it says I cannot start a conversation with you? Unless that is the wrong way to message ... not familiar with the forum sorry!!


----------



## will'o'wisp

Dear Sophia,

please help me authenticate this item. I’ve purchased it but came across this forum.
Item: Celine Medium Clasp, Navy Blue / Dark Blue
Listing Number:
Seller: Reebonz
Link: has been taken down


it looked authentic but now I’m worried after finding out about super fakes .
I couldn’t photograph it but there is also a number “1” (I think) at the “middle” portion of the zipper below the pull.

thanks!


----------



## Deewoo

THANKS SO MUCH !
\


----------



## KazzJulez

Koshechka007 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this classic box:
> 
> Item: New 100% Auth CELINE Classic Box Bag Shoulder Medium Goatskin Leather Blush
> 
> Listing Number: 164238290230
> 
> Seller: brandacces16
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-100-Au...290230?hash=item263d5d6d36:g:qFoAAOSwO9Ze398I
> 
> Comments: price seems low for NWT Celine box, also note sure about the strap wrapped in plastic ?



hey did Sophia get back to you regarding the authenticity for this listing ?


----------



## othondown0113

skm99 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just purchased this Céline purse on eBay. I received it, and looks authentic (Medium Zippered Hobo from the Spring 2015 collection), but I can't for the life of me find a serial number! In fact, the only place it says "Céline" is on the outside. The seller says that she purchased it at Saks. Can anyone verify if any Phoebe Philo-era purses don't have a serial number, and ideally, authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item:
> Listing Number: 282252899818
> Seller:  lavishlife7147
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282252899818
> Comments: As above — very concerned about the lack of serial number!


Hey I know this post is a while ago. However, I found this seller is selling a Celine box in mint green on Ebay. Could you please share what Celine you purchase from her?


----------



## othondown0113

skm99 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just purchased this Céline purse on eBay. I received it, and looks authentic (Medium Zippered Hobo from the Spring 2015 collection), but I can't for the life of me find a serial number! In fact, the only place it says "Céline" is on the outside. The seller says that she purchased it at Saks. Can anyone verify if any Phoebe Philo-era purses don't have a serial number, and ideally, authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item:
> Listing Number: 282252899818
> Seller:  lavishlife7147
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282252899818
> Comments: As above — very concerned about the lack of serial number!


Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-100-Au...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649


----------



## achel

Hello, I’m new here. Recently got myself a Céline Trotteur bag but I’m kinda second guessing its authenticity. Kindly help me to authenticate this, thanks!

Item: Céline Trotteur (Magnolia)
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: private seller
Link: n/a
Comments:


----------



## Deewoo

Hello, pls authenticate this bag for me:

item no:303472399058

Seller name: pbhersh18

Item des: New CELINE Authentic Large Cabas Canvas Made In Tote

Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/303472399058


----------



## sunnyskies20

Hi there, just received a Medium Celine Box Bag in Amazone and I'm doubting whether it's authentic. Appreciate any help in authenticating!

Item: Medium Classic Bag in Box Calfskin
Listing Number: 213305
Seller: MEMBER308015
Link: https://hardlyeverwornit.com/item/213305/celine-amazone-smooth-leather-box-bag
Comments: concerns: inner lining looks like a different color green, date code: S-MP-1107


----------



## Mnjenness

Hello,
Can anyone please help me authenticate this nano luggage? I tried to message @Sophia but I couldn't. TIA!!
Item: Celine Nano Luggage Smooth leather in Black
Listing Number: 11087882 
Seller:Francesca
Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-11087882.shtml
Comments: TIA! This will be my first Celine ever and I love the idea of saving money but I don't want to buy one of the super fake out there either. Thank you thank you!!


----------



## Phokay

Hello, could you please kindly authenticate this bag for me. Thank you beforehands, really appreciate it 
Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag Black GHW
Seller: ewholesalee
Link: https://www.tokopedia.com/ewholesalee/celine-micro-belt-bag
Comments:


----------



## indiaink

Seller: flipluxury (on eBay, and they also have a physical store in Nashville, I did talk to them on the phone to confirm color is actually ‘bone’ and the strap is a taupe or gray color)
eBay item number:  223841442812
Link to item on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Ivo...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Link to item on the Flip Luxury web site: https://www.hip2flip.com/products/celine-ivory-leather-seau-sangle-small-handbag

Is this calfskin or goatskin? What is the actual color? How to know what season this was from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Seller: flipluxury (on eBay, and they also have a physical store in Nashville, I did talk to them on the phone to confirm color is actually ‘bone’ and the strap is a taupe or gray color)
> eBay item number:  223841442812
> Link to item on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Ivory-Leather-034-Seau-Sangle-034-Small-Handbag-/223841442812?nma=true&si=Sjw2Zaa6kT35nj1NCfHo4H0ILhU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Link to item on the Flip Luxury web site: https://www.hip2flip.com/products/celine-ivory-leather-seau-sangle-small-handbag
> 
> Is this calfskin or goatskin? What is the actual color? How to know what season this was from? Thanks in advance.


NM, thanks all - I did my own research and figured out what I need to look for.


----------



## JessYu

Hi Sophia - would greatly appreciate your help authenticating this mini luggage tote.

I can feel that the Celine logo on the front is heat stamped, large top zipper is unmarked except for an "8" on the nose, inner and outer zippers have "1" (maybe "I" can't tell).

Purchased from Everything But the House. I'm having trouble uploading more photos, so link here: https://www.ebth.com/items/11636662...n-tan-brown-calfskin-leather-and-beige-canvas

Many thanks!!


----------



## tearonph

Hi Authenticator,

Would like your assistance to authenticate this Céline Box.

Name: Authentic Celine Medium Navy Blue
Link: Cool find: Authentic Celine Box Medium Navy Blue https://carousell.app.link/D38HcUGID8


Thank you!


----------



## itsmeceee

Hi Sophia,

I purchased a vintage classic box Céline bag and I’m doubting the authenticity which is really upsetting. The bag I have does not have a date code nor does it have a “made in Italy” stamp code. Is this at all possible with a vintage classic box bag?


----------



## lyla17

hi @Sophia 
can you please help authenticate this bag 

thank you!


----------



## lyla17

lyla17 said:


> hi @Sophia
> can you please help authenticate this bag
> 
> thank you!



Sorry I don’t have a link but it’s from a Facebook page


----------



## Eddieabbu

Dear Sophia, 
I hope you are well. I believe you are quite busy at the moment. Should we still use this thread to ask all authentication questions?
best wishes
Katie


----------



## Eddieabbu

Dear Authenticators,

could you be so kind and authenticate this 
Item: Celine Classic box
site: Vestiaire Collective 
link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-11174659.shtml
seller:Irina

many thanks
Katie


----------



## Sophia

Hi guys - I'm back for the time being! Let me know if I can help! As mentioned before - my expertise is in Phoebe's Céline! 

Thanks again!


----------



## mc.yyz

Hi @Sophia! 

It’s lovely to have you back. Would you please take a look this bag? Thank you for your time 

Item: Celine Large Trio
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fashionably Yours – local consignment store
Link: https://fashionablyyours.com/collections/bag/products/celine-white-trio-handbags
Comments: Are these photos enough to authenticate? I was trying to find a reference post in the Celine thread that outlined required photos.


----------



## Sophia

mc.yyz said:


> Hi @Sophia!
> 
> It’s lovely to have you back. Would you please take a look this bag? Thank you for your time
> 
> Item: Celine Large Trio
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Fashionably Yours – local consignment store
> Link: https://fashionablyyours.com/collections/bag/products/celine-white-trio-handbags
> Comments: Are these photos enough to authenticate? I was trying to find a reference post in the Celine thread that outlined required photos.


Authentic!


----------



## achel

Hello Sophie! Recently got myself a Céline Trotteur bag but I’m kinda second guessing its authenticity. Kindly help me to authenticate this, thanks!

Item: Céline Trotteur (Magnolia)
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: private seller
Link: n/a
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

achel said:


> Hello Sophie! Recently got myself a Céline Trotteur bag but I’m kinda second guessing its authenticity. Kindly help me to authenticate this, thanks!
> 
> Item: Céline Trotteur (Magnolia)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: private seller
> Link: n/a
> Comments:


Can you include a picture of the serial number?


----------



## achel

Sophia said:


> Can you include a picture of the serial number?



oh yeah, sorry forgot about the serial number!


----------



## Sophia

achel said:


> oh yeah, sorry forgot about the serial number!



I do believe this bag to be fake. The only old Céline model with the é that was kept in production after Phoebe's departure in 2018 was the Frame.


----------



## achel

Sophia said:


> I do believe this bag to be fake. The only old Céline model with the é that was kept in production after Phoebe's departure in 2018 was the Frame.



No! It looks like the real deal. Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## Eddieabbu

Dear Authenticators,

could you be so kind and authenticate this 
Item: Celine Classic box
site: Vestiaire Collective 
link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-11174659.shtml
seller:Irina
I have already bought this bag.
many thanks
Katie


----------



## Mimi_8

Hi Sophia. Could you help with this bag?
Item: Celine Belt Bag
site: Vinted
link: no link. Mobile app. 
seller: carlos
Many thanks!!


----------



## DAISYD23456

Hi Sophia,

This is an urgent matter for me and I truly appreciate your assistance. TIA. I purchased this Celine classic box bag from Yoogis Closet almost a year ago now. Since they are a trusted site I did not get it authenticated. However, since I have not worn the bag as much as I thought I’ve decided to sell it. I recieved a quote from Fashionphile which I accepted. I mailed the bag to them and upon inspection they denied the bag citing concerns of authenticity. I’m extremely concerned Now that I may have a fake bag on my hands.
Here is the original link to the listing.









						Celine Brown Leather Medium Classic Box Flap Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Celine Brown Leather Medium Classic Box Flap Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				




I do have the bag in my possession and can provide any other photos you might request. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## Sophia

achel said:


> No! It looks like the real deal. Anyway, thanks for the help!



The font on the logo appears to be too thin also.


----------



## Sophia

Eddieabbu said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> could you be so kind and authenticate this
> Item: Celine Classic box
> site: Vestiaire Collective
> link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-11174659.shtml
> seller:Irina
> I have already bought this bag.
> many thanks
> Katie



Authentic. This is one of the earliest models of the Classic. 2010/2011.


----------



## Sophia

achel said:


> No! It looks like the real deal. Anyway, thanks for the help!



There is also too much spacing between the characters on the serial number.


----------



## Sophia

Mimi_8 said:


> Hi Sophia. Could you help with this bag?
> Item: Celine Belt Bag
> site: Vinted
> link: no link. Mobile app.
> seller: carlos
> Many thanks!!


Authentic


----------



## Mimi_8

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## DAISYD23456

Hi Sophia,

This is an urgent matter for me and I truly appreciate your assistance. TIA. I purchased this Celine classic box bag from Yoogis Closet almost a year ago now. Since they are a trusted site I did not get it authenticated. However, since I have not worn the bag as much as I thought I’ve decided to sell it. I recieved a quote from Fashionphile which I accepted. I mailed the bag to them and upon inspection they denied the bag citing concerns of authenticity. I’m extremely concerned Now that I may have a fake bag on my hands.
Here is the original link to the listing.









						Celine Brown Leather Medium Classic Box Flap Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Celine Brown Leather Medium Classic Box Flap Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				




I do have the bag in my possession and can provide any other photos you might request. Please help me. Thank you.

View attachment 4978658


----------



## Sophia

DAISYD23456 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> This is an urgent matter for me and I truly appreciate your assistance. TIA. I purchased this Celine classic box bag from Yoogis Closet almost a year ago now. Since they are a trusted site I did not get it authenticated. However, since I have not worn the bag as much as I thought I’ve decided to sell it. I recieved a quote from Fashionphile which I accepted. I mailed the bag to them and upon inspection they denied the bag citing concerns of authenticity. I’m extremely concerned Now that I may have a fake bag on my hands.
> Here is the original link to the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Brown Leather Medium Classic Box Flap Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Celine Brown Leather Medium Classic Box Flap Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the bag in my possession and can provide any other photos you might request. Please help me. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4978658



I will DM you.


----------



## Eddieabbu

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Dear Sophia, OMG I knew you were brilliant, but it’s absolutely amazing. The bag is indeed from late 2010 according to the date code. I have taken it to Celine store to have a new style strap ordered and they have deemed it authentic and ordered new strap for me. However, As strange as it sound I didn’t trust Celine employees opinion as they said they have never knew Celine box bag had different style strap.
The leather on my box bag is absolutely amazing, all the scratches you can see in the original listing from VC are long gone thanks to some TLC.
The quality of leather on the new Celine strap is sooo much lower than the original strap that is 11 years old!


----------



## jt2810

Dear Sophia, 

Hope you are well, please could you assist to authenticate this:
Item: Celine Classic Bag in Box Leather Camel
Seller: VC
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-11650833.shtml

Many thanks and kind regards.


----------



## Sophia

Eddieabbu said:


> Dear Sophia, OMG I knew you were brilliant, but it’s absolutely amazing. The bag is indeed from late 2010 according to the date code. I have taken it to Celine store to have a new style strap ordered and they have deemed it authentic and ordered new strap for me. However, As strange as it sound I didn’t trust Celine employees opinion as they said they have never knew Celine box bag had different style strap.
> The leather on my box bag is absolutely amazing, all the scratches you can see in the original listing from VC are long gone thanks to some TLC.
> The quality of leather on the new Celine strap is sooo much lower than the original strap that is 11 years old!



Box calfskin has gone through a JOURNEY at Celine. They started adjusting and changing the texture back in 2017 - even before Phoebe's departure. Now, Hedi's Box Calfskin is even more lightweight and scratch resistant, but it lacks the beauty, texture, and quality of the early years of the Classic Box. For me, the best years leather wise were 2010-2016


----------



## Sophia

jt2810 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Hope you are well, please could you assist to authenticate this:
> Item: Celine Classic Bag in Box Leather Camel
> Seller: VC
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-11650833.shtml
> 
> Many thanks and kind regards.


Authentic


----------



## Anastasiya_Alex

Dear Authenticators,

could you be so kind and authenticate this
Item: Celine Triomphe size M
site: no site

I have already bought this bag. And I have the authentication by ****************** that says it's a real bag. But I have some doubts. I kindly ask for your help! 

many thanks
Anastasia


----------



## ellaki

Hello Sophia I found this beautiful Céline bag bought I’m not sure about the authenticity of the bag I tried to read every single article on the internet and I don’t know for sure.
If you have time please see my pictures attached and please help me I’m saving money and I really want to buy a real bag and not a fake one  The dimensions are 31*30*21the seller not sure if it’s authentic or not so I don’t know what to do. If there is anything else you need to know tell me.
Thanks anyway best regards Elli.


----------



## HarrietG

Hi there, please may someone authenticate this celine bag for me? 

Item: CÉLINE Boston Speedy Vintage Macadam Monogram Tote Bag in Brown (M)
Listing Number: 264843929160
Seller: luxe-preloved (EBAY)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264843929160


----------



## Sophia

ellaki said:


> Hello Sophia I found this beautiful Céline bag bought I’m not sure about the authenticity of the bag I tried to read every single article on the internet and I don’t know for sure.
> If you have time please see my pictures attached and please help me I’m saving money and I really want to buy a real bag and not a fake one  The dimensions are 31*30*21the seller not sure if it’s authentic or not so I don’t know what to do. If there is anything else you need to know tell me.
> Thanks anyway best regards Elli.
> 
> View attachment 4980687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980689
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980695


fake


----------



## ellaki

Even if I feel really sad, thank you so much for the help and for the reply.
wishing you the best!


----------



## BlackVelvet

Hello,

can you help me with this celine belt bag?

I bought in on eBay, but it‘s possible to send it bag. Since I already bought it I can‘t out here the listing link.

The article number is/was 154311260108 and as said the bag was bought on ebay. The Name of the seller is luxurywoman 2012.

here are the pics of the bag:


----------



## Sophia

BlackVelvet said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you help me with this celine belt bag?
> 
> I bought in on eBay, but it‘s possible to send it bag. Since I already bought it I can‘t out here the listing link.
> 
> The article number is/was 154311260108 and as said the bag was bought on ebay. The Name of the seller is luxurywoman 2012.
> 
> here are the pics of the bag:



Authentic


----------



## BlackVelvet

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Dear Sophia,
Thank you very much and have a wonderful Weekend


----------



## su.ev99

Hi Sophia,
Can you please authenticate this Python Tie Knot for me? I bought this on TRR and noticed several "dubious" points which I wasn't sure about. The embossed CELINE on the authenticity card felt different than my other authentic cards, kinda with incomplete feet. The paper also felt slightly different like it was thinner and made from different materials (it might be hard to tell from the pictures but I tried my best to capture the difference). The heatstamp kinda had a feel to it and the letter M wasn't properly stamped, also the letters seemed to have feet. I took extra pictures of the heat stamps from different angles both in the inner pocket and the detachable pouch. Also the stitches and hardware, including the zipper which seemed a bit shiny. I'm new here and it's my first post so I tried my best with the pictures. Hopefully you could have an easier time assessing. Thank you so much for the help!

The pictures are here:


----------



## achel

Hi Sophie, 

Can you help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## su.ev99

su.ev99 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can you please authenticate this Python Tie Knot for me? I bought this on TRR and noticed several "dubious" points which I wasn't sure about. The embossed CELINE on the authenticity card felt different than my other authentic cards, kinda with incomplete feet. The paper also felt slightly different like it was thinner and made from different materials (it might be hard to tell from the pictures but I tried my best to capture the difference). The heatstamp kinda had a feel to it and the letter M wasn't properly stamped, also the letters seemed to have feet. I took extra pictures of the heat stamps from different angles both in the inner pocket and the detachable pouch. Also the stitches and hardware, including the zipper which seemed a bit shiny. I'm new here and it's my first post so I tried my best with the pictures. Hopefully you could have an easier time assessing. Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> The pictures are here:


 Hi Sophia this is the serial date code.


----------



## Sophia

achel said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!



I cannot make out the last number in the date code. I need more pictures of the actual bag.


----------



## achel

Sophia said:


> I cannot make out the last number in the date code. I need more pictures of the actual bag.



Last number is 0186 according to the seller.


----------



## Sophia

achel said:


> Last number is 0186 according to the seller.


Lastly, I need the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## achel

Sophia said:


> Lastly, I need the Made in Italy stamp


----------



## Sophia

Authentic!


----------



## achel

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thanks Sophie! So glad to hear that. Celine Trotteur is discontinued but I love it so much that I continue keeping a lookout on the second hand market!


----------



## Anastasiya_Alex

Hi Sophia,
could you help me to authenticate this Celine please

Item: Celine Triomphe size M
site: no site

I have already bought this bag. And I have the authentication by ****************** that says it's a real bag. But I have some doubts. I kindly ask for your help!

many thanks
Anastasia


----------



## marijamjau

Hi Sophia

Welcome back 
Please can you let me know if the below Twisted Canvas is authentic?



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sophia

marijamjau said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> Welcome back
> Please can you let me know if the below Twisted Canvas is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4983877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983885


Authentic!


----------



## su.ev99

Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this Python Tie Knot Tote for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

su.ev99 said:


> Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this Python Tie Knot Tote for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985046
> View attachment 4985049
> View attachment 4985050
> View attachment 4985051
> View attachment 4985052
> View attachment 4985054
> View attachment 4985056
> View attachment 4985057
> View attachment 4985047
> View attachment 4985058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985045
> View attachment 4985063


Authentic!


----------



## annsofi

Hi @Sophia ,
Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me ?

Item :Celine Luggage (unsure about the size, mini or medium, no strap).
Website : Vinted
Already purchased the bag it’s on its way (I know I shouldn’t have), seller seemed reliable, comes with receipt from a french department store.

Let me know if you need other pictures.

Thank you so much in advance !


----------



## Sophia

annsofi said:


> Hi @Sophia ,
> Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me ?
> 
> Item :Celine Luggage (unsure about the size, mini or medium, no strap).
> Website : Vinted
> Already purchased the bag it’s on its way (I know I shouldn’t have), seller seemed reliable, comes with receipt from a french department store.
> 
> Let me know if you need other pictures.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance !
> 
> View attachment 4987294
> View attachment 4987296
> View attachment 4987297


authentic!


----------



## Asphodel

Hello Sophia, may I please get your help with this yellow Celine trio? Thank you for your time.


----------



## MatchaMuji

Hi Sophia!
would you kindly help me determine the authenticity of this Trotteur listing?
Item: small Celine Trotteur 
Listing Number:653753
Seller:fashionphile
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-small-trotteur-terracotta-653753
Comments: I have never seen this color in grained calfskin (only in smooth leather) so wanted to check to see if you had any insights! Unfortunately the listing didn’t include a picture of the manufacture code, but in the details it’s listed as U-MP-0157. Thank you in advance!


----------



## annsofi

Sophia said:


> authentic!


Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

MatchaMuji said:


> Hi Sophia!
> would you kindly help me determine the authenticity of this Trotteur listing?
> Item: small Celine Trotteur
> Listing Number:653753
> Seller:fashionphile
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-small-trotteur-terracotta-653753
> Comments: I have never seen this color in grained calfskin (only in smooth leather) so wanted to check to see if you had any insights! Unfortunately the listing didn’t include a picture of the manufacture code, but in the details it’s listed as U-MP-0157. Thank you in advance!



Authentic dear! Great color too!


----------



## Sophia

Asphodel said:


> Hello Sophia, may I please get your help with this yellow Celine trio? Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987748
> View attachment 4987749
> View attachment 4987750
> View attachment 4987751
> View attachment 4987752
> View attachment 4987753
> View attachment 4987754
> View attachment 4987755


I do believe this bag is fake! Can you send me a clearer picture of the logo and the Made in Italy stamp! Thanks again!


----------



## Asphodel

Sophia said:


> I do believe this bag is fake! Can you send me a clearer picture of the logo and the Made in Italy stamp! Thanks again!



Here are the pictures. I am hoping that the bag is real as the seller has been very reliable in the past.

Thank you for all your help. Let me know if the pictures are sufficient


----------



## Sophia

Asphodel said:


> Here are the pictures. I am hoping that the bag is real as the seller has been very reliable in the past.
> 
> Thank you for all your help. Let me know if the pictures are sufficient
> View attachment 4988067
> View attachment 4988068
> View attachment 4988069
> View attachment 4988070



Hmm. This one is a bit tough for me without actually holding the bag. I know this is one of the earliest models of the Trio which explain the different hardware. The frontal logo is spot on. It's the Made in Italy stamp on the date code of the bag that is throwing me off!


----------



## Asphodel

Sophia said:


> Hmm. This one is a bit tough for me without actually holding the bag. I know this is one of the earliest models of the Trio which explain the different hardware. The frontal logo is spot on. It's the Made in Italy stamp on the date code of the bag that is throwing me off!


Thank you, I do know the bag was purchased quite early. It has one of the smaller dust bags. Is there anything else I can provide? It definitely smells like real Celine leather.


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Thank you, I do know the bag was purchased quite early. It has one of the smaller dust bags. Is there anything else I can provide? It definitely smells like real Celine leather.


Here is one more shot, a bit clearer


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Thank you, I do know the bag was purchased quite early. It has one of the smaller dust bags. Is there anything else I can provide? It definitely smells like real Celine leather.


Sorry, just realized that the below is the picture that is throwing you off so I provided one more in better lighting.


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Sorry, just realized that the below is the picture that is throwing you off so I provided one more in better lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988127



I am sorry for the multiple posts. I tried to do so research online and found the below Trio listed on Fashionphile. It has a similar Made in Italy tag and the same dust bag as I have. Again, sorry for the multiple posts and I appreciate your insight.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-lambskin-small-trio-bag-fuchsia-84120


----------



## Sophia

Asphodel said:


> Thank you, I do know the bag was purchased quite early. It has one of the smaller dust bags. Is there anything else I can provide? It definitely smells like real Celine leather.


A clear picture of the Made in Italy stamp on the date code please!


----------



## Sophia

Asphodel said:


> Sorry, just realized that the below is the picture that is throwing you off so I provided one more in better lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988127


Bag is authentic. Thank you dear! Sorry for the confusion - I needed this clear picture to fully authenticate!


----------



## Asphodel

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic. Thank you dear! Sorry for the confusion - I needed this clear picture to fully authenticate!


I am relieved. I truly appreciate your time and help. Thank you again!


----------



## cylee

Hello @Sophia,
Can you help authenticate this bag below? Thanks for your help! Appreciate it!

Item: Celine Trio Small
Listing Number: 154255358783
Seller: vposh90 (eBay)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-trio-bag-small-/154255358783
Comments:  The seller purchased this pre-owned from Japan and was told it was authentic when they purchased it. I've requested additional photos of the date code. The date code is F-PA-0143.


----------



## Sophia

cylee said:


> Hello @Sophia,
> Can you help authenticate this bag below? Thanks for your help! Appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Small
> Listing Number: 154255358783
> Seller: vposh90 (eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/celine-trio-bag-small-/154255358783
> Comments:  The seller purchased this pre-owned from Japan and was told it was authentic when they purchased it. I've requested additional photos of the date code. The date code is F-PA-0143.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988305
> View attachment 4988306
> View attachment 4988307
> View attachment 4988308
> View attachment 4988309
> View attachment 4988310
> View attachment 4988311
> View attachment 4988312
> View attachment 4988313
> View attachment 4988314
> View attachment 4988315
> View attachment 4988338


I need a picture of the Made in Italy stamp and the date code!


----------



## Ak_ki

Hello,

could you please authenticate this Céline Box Bag?

Item: Céline Box Bag grey with silver hardware (according to seller bought in 2013)
Listing Number: 8801879
Seller: G
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8801879.shtml
Comments: Interior colour is black. Unfortunately, I have not found any information, if grey Céline Box Bags used to be made with black interior, this is why it would be great, if you could help to authenticate the bag. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia, hope you're having a good weekend!  Could you please take a look at this Asymmetrical bag? I bought it several months ago, from a trusted seller and didn't authenticate it beyond doing my own research and comparing the bag to the pictures of the same one I'd found for sale on 1stdibs. But I thought I should post here, just for peace of mind. Thank you!
Hope the pictures are sufficient and clear enough! If not, let me know. The leather feels really good, especially inside. There was no lock or dustbag.


----------



## Sophia

Ak_ki said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please authenticate this Céline Box Bag?
> 
> Item: Céline Box Bag grey with silver hardware (according to seller bought in 2013)
> Listing Number: 8801879
> Seller: G
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8801879.shtml
> Comments: Interior colour is black. Unfortunately, I have not found any information, if grey Céline Box Bags used to be made with black interior, this is why it would be great, if you could help to authenticate the bag.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> Sophia, hope you're having a good weekend!  Could you please take a look at this Asymmetrical bag? I bought it several months ago, from a trusted seller and didn't authenticate it beyond doing my own research and comparing the bag to the pictures of the same one I'd found for sale on 1stdibs. But I thought I should post here, just for peace of mind. Thank you!
> Hope the pictures are sufficient and clear enough! If not, let me know. The leather feels really good, especially inside. There was no lock or dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 4989160
> View attachment 4989161
> View attachment 4989162
> View attachment 4989163
> View attachment 4989164
> View attachment 4989165
> View attachment 4989166
> View attachment 4989167
> View attachment 4989168
> View attachment 4989169
> View attachment 4989170
> View attachment 4989172


Hi dear. Can you by chance get me a picture of the inner logo and made in stamp head on - instead of a downward angle? Thanks!


----------



## Ak_ki

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic!


Thank you very much Sophia!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> Hi dear. Can you by chance get me a picture of the inner logo and made in stamp head on - instead of a downward angle? Thanks!


Sorry!


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> Sorry!
> View attachment 4989516
> View attachment 4989517
> View attachment 4989518


Bag is authentic!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic!


Thank you so much, Sophia!


----------



## Yogaya

Dear Sophia,
would you be so kind to take a look at this bag? I already bought it and now I'm afraid that it may not be authentic.
Thanks a lot 

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Medium
Listing Number: 14137826
Seller: dede via Vestiaire Collective
Comments:
The logo is faded and I can hardly read the date code. It looks like: S-CU-0178


----------



## Sophia

Yogaya said:


> Dear Sophia,
> would you be so kind to take a look at this bag? I already bought it and now I'm afraid that it may not be authentic.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Medium
> Listing Number: 14137826
> Seller: dede via Vestiaire Collective
> Comments:
> The logo is faded and I can hardly read the date code. It looks like: S-CU-0178
> 
> View attachment 4992534
> 
> View attachment 4992526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992524
> 
> View attachment 4992523
> 
> View attachment 4992522
> 
> View attachment 4992521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992519
> 
> View attachment 4992545



hi dear. can you still try to get me a clear picture of the logo and the made in italy stamp? thank you!


----------



## Yogaya

Sophia said:


> hi dear. can you still try to get me a clear picture of the logo and the made in italy stamp? thank you!


Sure, sorry!
Hopefully, these are better. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Yogaya said:


> Sure, sorry!
> Hopefully, these are better. Thank you!
> View attachment 4992624
> 
> View attachment 4992623
> 
> View attachment 4992622


Bag is authentic!


----------



## Yogaya

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic!


Thanks, my dear !


----------



## cthrn

Hi Sophia, 

I was hoping you could authenticate the below bag for me  

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Luggage Croc Tote
Listing Number: 2975976007 
Seller:mogglesh
Link:https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...bags/handbags/listing/2975976007?bof=nrYoHE1d
Comments: 











Much appreciated!


----------



## Sophia

cthrn said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I was hoping you could authenticate the below bag for me
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Luggage Croc Tote
> Listing Number: 2975976007
> Seller:mogglesh
> Link:https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...bags/handbags/listing/2975976007?bof=nrYoHE1d
> Comments:
> View attachment 4992913
> View attachment 4992914
> View attachment 4992915
> View attachment 4992916
> View attachment 4992917
> View attachment 4992918
> View attachment 4992919
> View attachment 4992920
> View attachment 4992923
> View attachment 4992922
> 
> Much appreciated!


Fake!


----------



## ch_0615

Hi Sophia,
Can you please help me authenticate this bag?


Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Camel
Listing Number:353382900540
Seller:lisachkov2-9
Link:Ebay Link
Comments

Thank you!


----------



## Marilun

Hi @Sophia ! Can you please take a look at this bag for me? I have had it for years so I think it´s a early model. No date code inside the bag.


Thanks for your help! Appreciate it


----------



## Sophia

ch_0615 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Camel
> Listing Number:353382900540
> Seller:lisachkov2-9
> Link:Ebay Link
> Comments
> 
> Thank you!


Fake!


----------



## Sophia

Marilun said:


> Hi @Sophia ! Can you please take a look at this bag for me? I have had it for years so I think it´s a early model. No date code inside the bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! Appreciate it


Hi dear! Unfortunately, this bag is fake!


----------



## ch_0615

Sophia said:


> Fake!


Thank you Sophia!

Could you please help me authenticate this nano luggage bag? I bought it in January from a Japanese seller on Ebay.
Please let me know if you need more photo.

thanks again!


----------



## Marilun

Sophia said:


> Hi dear! Unfortunately, this bag is fake!


Thank you


----------



## LittleBagger

Hi Sophia,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I appreciate the help!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote in Dune
Listing Number:143953170324
Seller:cha_52414
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE...170324?hash=item2184470f94:g:DSMAAOSw0WdgGCXd
Comments:The listing doesn’t provide photos of a stamp. Please let me know what photos, if any, would be helpful and I will request them from the seller.

eBay listing link

Thanks again!


----------



## jessicalin1226

Hi Sophia,

could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!


Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Camel
Listing Number: 114609550252
Seller: carolk116
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/114609550252
Comments: she has receipt from the department store but just want to make sure.

thank you for you help! Appreciate it!!


----------



## Sophia

jessicalin1226 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Camel
> Listing Number: 114609550252
> Seller: carolk116
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/114609550252
> Comments: she has receipt from the department store but just want to make sure.
> 
> thank you for you help! Appreciate it!!


Authentic!


----------



## jessicalin1226

Sophia said:


> Authentic!



thanks!!!
Also this one as well if you can help. She’s selling for a kinda low price. The two pictures she sent me separately for the logo and serial number.

Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Camel
Listing Number: 224342482432
Seller: suius_jugmlqr
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224342482432


Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

jessicalin1226 said:


> thanks!!!
> Also this one as well if you can help. She’s selling for a kinda low price. The two pictures she sent me separately for the logo and serial number.
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Medium Camel
> Listing Number: 224342482432
> Seller: suius_jugmlqr
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224342482432
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4998321
> 
> View attachment 4998322


Fake


----------



## jessicalin1226

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you!!she almost fooled me with the authentication.


----------



## Sophia

jessicalin1226 said:


> Thank you!!she almost fooled me with the authentication.


She is sending you pictures that do not correlate with that bag. For example - that date code is not applicable to that bag at all.


----------



## jessicalin1226

Sophia said:


> She is sending you pictures that do not correlate with that bag. For example - that date code is not applicable to that bag at all.


Ohh good to know. The pictures looked kinda off too so I’m glad you help me checked it. Thank you so so much Sophia!!!


----------



## oooivy

Hello,

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag? I'm new at purchasing pre-loved items and is very interested in these vintage Celine bags on Ebay and VC.


Item: Celine Ring Motif Cross Body Shoulder Bag Purse Black Leather Authentic 03389
Listing Number: 333865489624
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CELINE-Ring...se-Black-Leather-Authentic-03389/333865489624

Item: Authentic CELINE Logo Shoulder Bag Leather Black Gold-Tone Made In Italy 86MD879
Listing Number: 313323875030
Seller: boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-C...-Gold-Tone-Made-In-Italy-86MD879/313323875030

Item: Celine TRIOMPHE VINTAGE LEATHER HANDBAG - BLACK
Site: Vestiaire Collective
Seller: Nowhere
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...riomphe-vintage-celine-handbag-14440656.shtml

Thank you so much for your help and time!


----------



## zenforzoe

Item: Medium 16 Bag in satinated calfskin- black
Listing Number: CE187373BEY-38NO 
Seller: Jomashop
Link:https://www.jomashop.com/celine-medium-16-bag-in-satinated-calfskin-black-187373bey-38no.html
Comments: would like to know if it is authentic before I purchase as I live outside US and return could be troublesome, thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

zenforzoe said:


> Item: Medium 16 Bag in satinated calfskin- black
> Listing Number: CE187373BEY-38NO
> Seller: Jomashop
> Link:https://www.jomashop.com/celine-medium-16-bag-in-satinated-calfskin-black-187373bey-38no.html
> Comments: would like to know if it is authentic before I purchase as I live outside US and return could be troublesome, thank you very much!


joma is reputable


----------



## vicisle

Hi! Can someone help me check if this is authentic?


Item: Authentic Vintage Celine Macadam Clutch Bag
Site: Instagram
Seller: Instagram
Link:


----------



## Aguberry

Hello, 
could you please help with your opinion on authenticity of this:

Item: Boogie bag? Y/N

Bought it already via private sale, so there are no digital seller links etc.

I bought this bag cause I liked it, as a fixer- upper, to give it some tlc, and it looked sort of sporty cool which I liked. Only after have I looked at other Celine boogies and, well, this is maybe not one of them as I can't find anything remotely similar on the web (boogie bag reference on tpf contains one pic of a keyring 
I have no prior experience with buying or even handling anything Celine so I'm very out of depth here.  Please help.
Thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Sophia! Hope you're having a good weekend  Could you please take a look at this vintage Celine bag? I know absolutely nothing about vintage Celine, so I don't know its name (if it's authentic) or what to look for. But I don't like the seemingly poor quality lining and the generic zipper pull on the interior pocket. The seller also has no idea if it's authentic or not. Thank you!
Link: here


----------



## Sophia

Hi guys - Just wanted to clarify that I do not authenticate vintage Celine. My expertise is in Phoebe Philo era Celine. Sorry!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> Hi guys - Just wanted to clarify that I do not authenticate vintage Celine. My expertise is in Phoebe Philo era Celine. Sorry!


Gotcha, thank you!


----------



## ployly888

Hi Sophia,
Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I appreciate the help!
model : celine mini cabas  
Thank you


----------



## euphanic

Hi Sophia,
Can you please take a look at the following photos for Celine Medium Frame Bag? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

euphanic said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Can you please take a look at the following photos for Celine Medium Frame Bag? Thank you!



Hi I do need a picture of the date code! Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

ployly888 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I appreciate the help!
> model : celine mini cabas
> Thank you


Authentic!


----------



## ployly888

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


thank you so much ❤️


----------



## lydia_93

Hi Sophia! I'd appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag please!

Item: Red Celine Small sangle seau
Listing Number:
Seller: Jinay(4)
Link: https://www.heroine.com/listings/10268665-celine-celine-sangle-small-backet-bag
Comments: The seller said to have bought it 2-3 years ago and that the seller gave the old dustbag with a «new Celine» bag.


----------



## Angia11

Hi Sophia! I'd appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag, please!

Item: CELINE Medium Classic Box Bag Black
Seller: gu27116 (eBay)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-CELINE-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-Black-W-Receipt-amp-Strap-/313403165359?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=yYmZH%2BhMDP2CpkqYCKFMffzzh5E%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comment: The seller did send me a Barneys receipt, but I'm concerned that it is a fake receipt. The receipt showed the bag was purchased in 2017, however, the bag has the new logo. There is no way that I can return this bag to the seller since I paid her via Venmo.


----------



## Sophia

amyle1041 said:


> Hi Sophia! I'd appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag, please!
> 
> Item: CELINE Medium Classic Box Bag Black
> Seller: gu27116 (eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-CELINE-Medium-Classic-Box-Bag-Black-W-Receipt-amp-Strap-/313403165359?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=yYmZH%2BhMDP2CpkqYCKFMffzzh5E%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comment: The seller did send me a Barneys receipt, but I'm concerned that it is a fake receipt. The receipt showed the bag was purchased in 2017, however, the bag has the new logo. There is no way that I can return this bag to the seller since I paid her via Venmo.
> 
> View attachment 5011812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011821


Fake


----------



## Angia11

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thank you Sophia. I wished I knew about Purseblog earlier. I hope that everyone can stay away from this seller on eBay. Now I can't return this bag since I did not pay on eBay.


----------



## Sophia

amyle1041 said:


> Thank you Sophia. I wished I knew about Purseblog earlier. I hope that everyone can stay away from this seller on eBay. Now I can't return this bag since I did not pay on eBay.



I'm so sorry for this my dear. Be careful with paying off eBay especially with low feedback sellers.


----------



## IntheOcean

amyle1041 said:


> Thank you Sophia. I wished I knew about Purseblog earlier. I hope that everyone can stay away from this seller on eBay. Now I can't return this bag since I did not pay on eBay.


I'm sorry you got scammed. You should never Venmo such big money to someone you don't know, and also, going off eBay is against eBay rules. You can try and inform the seller that it's illegal to sell counterfeit items and you will notify the police if she doesn't refund your money and accept the bag back.


----------



## zenforzoe

Hi, could you please help authenticate this celine Besace 16? this item is on sale on Carousell, seller lost the receipt already but still have the dust bag


----------



## socialite1988

Hi Sophia can you please authenticate this Celine. I just want to be 200% sure lol.




			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-drummed-calfskin-nano-luggage-coquelicot-561262


----------



## zenforzoe

Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this celine triomphe bag for me please? seller says she bought it from Turkey and no receipt available, date code is B-GM-3198, i saw it on CAROUSELL, Thank you!


----------



## zenforzoe

zenforzoe said:


> Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this celine triomphe bag for me please? seller says she bought it from Turkey and no receipt available, date code is B-GM-3198, i saw it on CAROUSELL, Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5014730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014741


some more photos, thank you!


----------



## moni_l3l

Hi Sophia,
Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I appreciate the help!
model : celine micro belt bag black
Thank you so much


----------



## SalmaB

Will you ladies be able to help me to authenticate this Celine!? Much appreciated


----------



## SalmaB

SalmaB said:


> Will you ladies be able to help me to authenticate this Celine!? Much appreciated


----------



## lola rose

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this Celine - it is from VC, only these pictures are available.
Thank you


----------



## Sophia

lola rose said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Celine - it is from VC, only these pictures are available.
> Thank you
> View attachment 5018637
> View attachment 5018638
> View attachment 5018639


I can't authenticate with just these pictures sadly. I need clear pictures of the frontal logo and in the made in italy stamp along with the date code


----------



## Sophia

I need a clear picture of the made in italy stamp


----------



## lola rose

Sophia said:


> I can't authenticate with just these pictures sadly. I need clear pictures of the frontal logo and in the made in italy stamp along with the date code



thank you Sophia, will ask for more pics, hope the seller will be cooperative


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Hi,

would you mind authenticating this Celine Nano Belt bag for me? Let me know if there’s any other pic needed.


----------



## saeelie

Hi Sophia - would you please help authenticate this Celine trio bag? I appreciate your help so much! The date code was a bit hard to capture, I hope I did okay! Please don't mind the string attached to the D-ring - it is the tag from Fashionphile that I still have not yet removed


----------



## Sophia

saeelie said:


> Hi Sophia - would you please help authenticate this Celine trio bag? I appreciate your help so much! The date code was a bit hard to capture, I hope I did okay! Please don't mind the string attached to the D-ring - it is the tag from Fashionphile that I still have not yet removed
> 
> View attachment 5023868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023872
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023873
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023890


Authentic!


----------



## saeelie

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


 Thank you so so much for your time!! ❤️


----------



## Munchkin18

Hi Sophia,

could you kindly help me authenticate that bag?

Celine Classic Bag
Vestiaire Collective
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...der-classic-celine-handtaschen-14985959.shtml

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## vintage diamond

Hi,
I would very much appreciate your views on the authenticity of this Céline classic box bag, please. I just bought it from a consignment store. The link is still available;https://thewardrobekilkenny.ie/product/celine-classic-box-shoulder-bag-in-black-with-gold-hardware/

The date code is proving very difficult to picture. Please let me know if you require any other pictures.
Many thanks for your time!


----------



## Sophia

vintage diamond said:


> Hi,
> I would very much appreciate your views on the authenticity of this Céline classic box bag, please. I just bought it from a consignment store. The link is still available;https://thewardrobekilkenny.ie/product/celine-classic-box-shoulder-bag-in-black-with-gold-hardware/
> 
> The date code is proving very difficult to picture. Please let me know if you require any other pictures.
> Many thanks for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5034598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034613


This bag is most definitely counterfeit. Can you get a refund?


----------



## vintage diamond

Sophia said:


> This bag is most definitely counterfeit. Can you get a refund?


My gosh, I am shocked as this is a really reputable store. I will contact them straight away. Can I ask, what gave it away, so that I can let them know.
Many thanks!


----------



## Sophia

vintage diamond said:


> My gosh, I am shocked as this is a really reputable store. I will contact them straight away. Can I ask, what gave it away, so that I can let them know.
> Many thanks!



Literally everything. I am shocked a reputable store let this slide. 

The logo is completely off in terms of spacing, the font on the Made in Italy stamp is completely off, the imprint of the date code is incorrectly handled, the texture of the leather on the exterior and especially the lambskin on the interior is completely off also. This bag is fake on first glance.


----------



## vintage diamond

Sophia said:


> Literally everything. I am shocked a reputable store let this slide.
> 
> The logo is completely off in terms of spacing, the font on the Made in Italy stamp is completely off, the imprint of the date code is incorrectly handled, the texture of the leather on the exterior and especially the lambskin on the interior is completely off also. This bag is fake on first glance.


Sophia, I can’t thank you enough for your input. I feel very let down by the store in letting this one through.  My other Céline (Seau Sangle) is store bought and I have no experience of the Classic to properly compare this one to.  It’s 2.30am here in Ireland but I’ll be making contact with the store first thing in the am for my refund. 
Thanks so much again, you have saved me nearly €2000.


----------



## Sophia

vintage diamond said:


> Sophia, I can’t thank you enough for your input. I feel very let down by the store in letting this one through.  My other Céline (Seau Sangle) is store bought and I have no experience of the Classic to properly compare this one to.  It’s 2.30am here in Ireland but I’ll be making contact with the store first thing in the am for my refund.
> Thanks so much again, you have saved me nearly €2000.


I'm so happy to have helped you! Hope they give you a speedy refund. So unacceptable!


----------



## afroken

Hi there, can someone check this sangle seau for me?

Item: Sangle Seau
Listing Number: 412513
Seller: Yoogi’s
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/137416/

Thank you very much!


----------



## vintage diamond

Sophia said:


> I'm so happy to have helped you! Hope they give you a speedy refund. So unacceptable!


Thanks Sophia, there has been no problem with the refund at all, thankfully. Again, your help was very much appreciated.


----------



## Wendydnew

Item: Celine Sangle Seau
Listing Number: 15058629
Seller: Monica 
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-15058629.shtml
Commentslease authenticate this for me! Let me know if you need additional photos.


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Hello, Sophia. I hope you’re having a good day today. 

Would you please authenticate this?

*Item:* 2015 Tricolor Micro Luggage Tote

*Listing Number:* W-GA-2175 (Idk if that’s what was meant by the listing#?)

*Seller: *The Realreal

*Link: *


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-tricolor-micro-luggage-tote-8wnao
		


*Comments: *I recently purchased this bag from The RealReal. It’s not only my first Céline purchase, it’s my first high-end luxury handbag.

I am a little nervous though, because I have never seen or held a Céline tote in person. While I have been reading about how to authenticate them, there’s only so much the internet can teach if you’re inexperienced. That The RealReal has had several incidents where some of their products were counterfeit also makes me a bit nervous.

That said, before I move forward with cutting the tag off and giving it some tlc, would you please help me in determining if it’s the real deal, or not?

Also, the lighting in this room is on the warm side, so the grey buck hide looks a little on the brown-ish side in the photos.


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Maltosemayhem said:


> Hello, Sophia. I hope you’re having a good day today.
> 
> Would you please authenticate this 2015 Tricolor Micro Luggage Tote?
> 
> I recently purchased this bag from The RealReal. It’s not only my first Céline purchase, it’s my first high-end luxury handbag.
> 
> I am a little nervous though, because I have never seen or held a Céline tote in person. While I have been reading about how to authenticate them, there’s only so much the internet can teach if you’re inexperienced. That The RealReal has had several incidents where some of their products were counterfeit also makes me a bit nervous.
> 
> That said, before I move forward with cutting the tag off and giving it some tlc, would you please help me in determining if it’s the real deal, or not?
> 
> Also, the lighting in this room is on the warm side, so the grey buck hide looks a little on the brown-ish side in the photos.


More photos


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Maltosemayhem said:


> More photos


More photos


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Maltosemayhem said:


> More photos


Last of the photos


----------



## Anncat

Hi Sophia,

Can you please help authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage Tote from Rebag? I had purchased this same bag directly from Barneys NY back in 2014 and sold it in 2019. Looking back on this, I regret selling my first ever Celine bag. This will be my first pre-loved purchase and one that holds a special place in my purse heart if I’m able to replace what I regretfully sold. One interesting thing to call out about this particular purse is Rebag is selling this through Tradesy. Rebag also has this same bag listed on their own website. Do you know if it is common for a second-hand luxury goods company like Rebag to sell through a consignment store? Just want to make sure this is legit and I’m not missing a possible red flag.

I have provided details for both websites below and photos directly from these websites. Looking forward to your response and much appreciate your time and help!

Best,
Ann

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Dune
Listing Number: 60397/288
Seller: Rebag via Tradesy
Rebag via Tradesy Link: http://trsy.co/28035172

Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Dune
Listing Number: 60397/288
Seller: Rebag
Rebag Direct Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-celine-luggage-bag-grainy-leather-mini60397288


----------



## ZofieUp

Hi,

I’ve just seen a Celine trotteur in black pop up on VC. I’ve been on the hunt for one for a while know.
It's the prefered color and hardware...
However the inside lining is red fabric, i haven’t seen that.

Can you authenticate this item, please?
Many thanks in advance

item: Celine trotteur black and silver hardware
Reference: 15215770
Seller Anouk (@anouk16)
website: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-trotteur-celine-handbag-15215770.shtml


----------



## chrstn

Hi @Sophia! Could you please help me authenticate this black Medium Box Bag. I purchased it from a reputable online consignment store but would like to make extra sure it‘s authentic.
The link is accessible: https://www.rebelle.com/celine-taschen-4593566

According to the receipt provided by the seller it was purchased in July 2019.

I’m adding some extra photos. Let me know whether you need more photos. Sorry the date code came out quite blurry. It’s F-GA-2169. Your help is very much appreciated


----------



## Sophia

Maltosemayhem said:


> Last of the photos


Authentic dear!


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Sophia said:


> Authentic dear!


Thank you so much for your assistance!! You have no idea how relieved and excited I am to read that.


----------



## wantitneedit

Hi Sophia,

I usually hang out on the H subforum, so I apologise in advance if I posted incorrectly.
Item: Trio
number: 
*187603BKA.19BB*
seller: Jomashop
link: https://www.jomashop.com/celine-leopard-printed-goatskin-trio-bag-187603bka-19bb.html

In your experience/knowledge, are you able to tell me the shading of the print? Is the brown more orange or a more neutral brown?
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Sophia

Anncat said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this Celine Mini Luggage Tote from Rebag? I had purchased this same bag directly from Barneys NY back in 2014 and sold it in 2019. Looking back on this, I regret selling my first ever Celine bag. This will be my first pre-loved purchase and one that holds a special place in my purse heart if I’m able to replace what I regretfully sold. One interesting thing to call out about this particular purse is Rebag is selling this through Tradesy. Rebag also has this same bag listed on their own website. Do you know if it is common for a second-hand luxury goods company like Rebag to sell through a consignment store? Just want to make sure this is legit and I’m not missing a possible red flag.
> 
> I have provided details for both websites below and photos directly from these websites. Looking forward to your response and much appreciate your time and help!
> 
> Best,
> Ann
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Dune
> Listing Number: 60397/288
> Seller: Rebag via Tradesy
> Rebag via Tradesy Link: http://trsy.co/28035172
> 
> Item: Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Dune
> Listing Number: 60397/288
> Seller: Rebag
> Rebag Direct Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-celine-luggage-bag-grainy-leather-mini60397288
> 
> View attachment 5036719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036729



Authentic but very early model of the Luggage. This one is prone to loss of structure. I recommend you find one that has the new lining.


----------



## Anncat

Sophia said:


> Authentic but very early model of the Luggage. This one is prone to loss of structure. I recommend you find one that has the new lining.


Thanks so much, Sophia for your help and appreciate the recommendation!


----------



## Vivi.hoang

@Sophia 
Hi Sophia, 
I recently bought a Celine box bag size teen.
Can you help me authentic this one please. Unfortunately i try my best but cannot take a pic of the code


----------



## Lala La

Hi, I'm a Celine newbie, does this seem authentic? Thank you!

Item: Celine Classic Medium in Navy
Listing Number: 15297554
Seller: Nadia on Vestiaire
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...der-classic-celine-handtaschen-15297554.shtml


----------



## Sydneysid3r

Hi Sophia!

I've recently been obsessed with the Seau Sangle bag and I finally chanced upon this listing on TRR:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/celine-seau-sangle-bag-9kl5p?position=1#! 

When you have the time, do you mind having a look and authenticating this for me?

Item: Celine Seau Sangle 2016 Phoebe Philo - Brown Leather
Listing Number: CEL146420
Seller: TRR
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/celine-seau-sangle-bag-9kl5p?position=1#!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

Lala La said:


> Hi, I'm a Celine newbie, does this seem authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Medium in Navy
> Listing Number: 15297554
> Seller: Nadia on Vestiaire
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...der-classic-celine-handtaschen-15297554.shtml


Sorry I need clear pictures of the logo, date code, and made in italy stamp in order to authenticate


----------



## euphanic

Sophia said:


> Hi I do need a picture of the date code! Thanks!


Hi, the seller has given me this picture of the date stamp. Not sure if the picture is clear enough for you. Looks like code says WCU3169. Thank you


----------



## Sophia

euphanic said:


> Hi, the seller has given me this picture of the date stamp. Not sure if the picture is clear enough for you. Looks like code says WCU3169. Thank you



Sorry dear I can't authenticate with this.


----------



## Lala La

Sophia said:


> Sorry I need clear pictures of the logo, date code, and made in italy stamp in order to authenticate


She refused to send me more pictures, guess that’s a huge red flag. Thank you!


----------



## uuuuuu

Hi!
I’m new to this forum but could I get some help authenticating this bag?
Item: Celine nano bucket bag
Seller: rnpal on grailed 
Link: 
Check out this listing on Grailed: 
https://grailed.app.link/kbZbUXZM8eb

attached is the pic of the code inside the bag.

Thank you!


----------



## Sivvv

Hi, could you please authenticate that bag for me?

Model: Céline Mini Belt Bag





__





						Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer | willhaben
					

128.648 Angebote in Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					mobile.willhaben.at
				




Thank you!


----------



## BagCandy

Hi!

I'd appreciate your help and views a lot on the authenticity of this Céline Trifold, please.
I bought it from a consignment store this week, and can get a refund if I return it within 2 weeks.

Item: Céline Medium Trifold, black (seems grained leather)
Link: https://www.relove.fi/product/117/cline-laukku
Seller: Private

The bag was a steal, so I'm hesitant. Hopefully it proves to be a real deal
I'll add some more pictures, please let me know if you need more. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sophia

\


BagCandy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd appreciate your help and views a lot on the authenticity of this Céline Trifold, please.
> I bought it from a consignment store this week, and can get a refund if I return it within 2 weeks.
> 
> Item: Céline Medium Trifold, black (seems grained leather)
> Link: https://www.relove.fi/product/117/cline-laukku
> Seller: Private
> 
> The bag was a steal, so I'm hesitant. Hopefully it proves to be a real deal
> I'll add some more pictures, please let me know if you need more. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5044127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044128
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044136


 Authentic dear!


----------



## Sophia

Sydneysid3r said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> I've recently been obsessed with the Seau Sangle bag and I finally chanced upon this listing on TRR:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/celine-seau-sangle-bag-9kl5p?position=1#!
> 
> When you have the time, do you mind having a look and authenticating this for me?
> 
> Item: Celine Seau Sangle 2016 Phoebe Philo - Brown Leather
> Listing Number: CEL146420
> Seller: TRR
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/celine-seau-sangle-bag-9kl5p?position=1#!
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi dear sorry I missed this! I will private message you! The bag on TRR is authentic though!


----------



## Sivvv

Hi Sophia,

I am sorry if I did not post correctly. I would really appreciate your help so I am trying again:

Item: Celine Belt bag mini
Seller: Beti on willhaben.at
Link: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/celine-mini-belt-bag-top-zustand-459784794/

Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## BagCandy

Sophia said:


> \
> 
> Authentic dear!



Dear Sophia, thank you so much for the fastest reply! I cannot wait to use this bag 

Hope you all stay safe and Happy Easter


----------



## chrstn

chrstn said:


> Hi @Sophia! Could you please help me authenticate this black Medium Box Bag. I purchased it from a reputable online consignment store but would like to make extra sure it‘s authentic.
> The link is accessible: https://www.rebelle.com/celine-taschen-4593566
> 
> According to the receipt provided by the seller it was purchased in July 2019.
> 
> I’m adding some extra photos. Let me know whether you need more photos. Sorry the date code came out quite blurry. It’s F-GA-2169. Your help is very much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5036849
> View attachment 5036863
> View attachment 5036867
> View attachment 5036875
> View attachment 5036880
> View attachment 5036882
> View attachment 5036884
> View attachment 5036898
> View attachment 5036886
> View attachment 5036887
> View attachment 5036894
> View attachment 5036902


Hi Sophia - apologies for bringing this up again but please could you have a look at this Box Bag? Many thanks x


----------



## Sophia

chrstn said:


> Hi Sophia - apologies for bringing this up again but please could you have a look at this Box Bag? Many thanks x


I'm sorry dear I only authenticate Phoebe era Celine.


----------



## wantitneedit

@Sophia - I was curious why you skipped my post but just read that you only authenticate Phoebe era Celine. My apologies for not reading about that earlier. I will be mindful of that going forward. Thanks for helping out this authenticate thread..


----------



## Sophia

wantitneedit said:


> @Sophia - I was curious why you skipped my post but just read that you only authenticate Phoebe era Celine. My apologies for not reading about that earlier. I will be mindful of that going forward. Thanks for helping out this authenticate thread..



I'm sorry! As stated back in 2018 with the switch in creative direction and the change in logo and production, I choose to only authenticate Phoebe era Céline.


----------



## Sophia

chrstn said:


> Hi Sophia - apologies for bringing this up again but please could you have a look at this Box Bag? Many thanks x


Sorry I only authenticate Phoebe-era Céline.


----------



## Sophia

Sivvv said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I am sorry if I did not post correctly. I would really appreciate your help so I am trying again:
> 
> Item: Celine Belt bag mini
> Seller: Beti on willhaben.at
> Link: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/celine-mini-belt-bag-top-zustand-459784794/
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you!


I can only authenticate with clear pictures of the logo, made in italy stamp and date code.


----------



## wantitneedit

I completely understand Sophia and will endeavour to remember to look closely at the items I potentially may want to purchase.  Thanks again.


----------



## Lala La

Hi Sophia, sorry to bother you again! Could you please authenticate this as well? Thanks!

Item: Celine Trio
Listing Number: 15328774
Seller: JL on Vestiaire
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...-leder-trio-celine-handtaschen-15328774.shtml
Note: I noticed that the front pouch looks uneven and seems smaller than the other pouches. Is that a hint it's not authentic?


----------



## Sophia

Lala La said:


> Hi Sophia, sorry to bother you again! Could you please authenticate this as well? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio
> Listing Number: 15328774
> Seller: JL on Vestiaire
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...-leder-trio-celine-handtaschen-15328774.shtml
> Note: I noticed that the front pouch looks uneven and seems smaller than the other pouches. Is that a hint it's not authentic?



Hi. The Trio is produced in smooth lambskin with a soft jersey interior lining. Therefore, the pouches are prone to stretching over time. This is completely normal. This bright yellow one you are interested in is several SEVERAL years old, so the stretching is normal. I do need clear pictures of the date code, front logo, and made in italy stamp to provide you with a proper authentication


----------



## Lala La

Sophia said:


> Hi. The Trio is produced in smooth lambskin with a soft jersey interior lining. Therefore, the pouches are prone to stretching over time. This is completely normal. This bright yellow one you are interested in is several SEVERAL years old, so the stretching is normal. I do need clear pictures of the date code, front logo, and made in italy stamp to provide you with a proper authentication



Hi Sophia, would you mind checking the link again? She put more pictures up. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

Lala La said:


> Hi Sophia, would you mind checking the link again? She put more pictures up. Thanks!


As I figured, bag is authentic and from 2012.


----------



## perledefeu

Hi Sophia,

Got this bag in Japan in a famous second hand store
It had the papers but i guess i was fooled because these were in japanese, spent my time thinking it was a fake, the next day thinking it was authentic .. please tell me so i know. I never had pleasure wearing it because of this constant doubt

Thank you so much


----------



## Sophia

perledefeu said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Got this bag in Japan in a famous second hand store
> It had the papers but i guess i was fooled because these were in japanese, spent my time thinking it was a fake, the next day thinking it was authentic .. please tell me so i know. I never had pleasure wearing it because of this constant doubt
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 5046041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046049



This bag is a very obvious fake. I'm so sorry for this. Is there a way you can contact them and try to get a refund?


----------



## Lala La

Sophia said:


> As I figured, bag is authentic and from 2012.



thank you very much!


----------



## Sivvv

Sophia said:


> I can only authenticate with clear pictures of the logo, made in italy stamp and date code.



Thank you for your help! I will ask for more/better pictures.


----------



## Ak_ki

Dear Sophia,

you kindly authenticated the below mentioned Céline Classic Box Bag from Vestiaire Collective. 
I purchased and received the bag and find that the logo looks as if the silver colour has run out from the fine lines (I hope this is the correct phrasing). I attached 1 close up of the logo. Can this happen with older bags? It would be great, if you could help me again with authenticating the bag.

Thank you very much!





Ak_ki said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please authenticate this Céline Box Bag?
> 
> Item: Céline Box Bag grey with silver hardware (according to seller bought in 2013)
> Listing Number: 8801879
> Seller: G
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8801879.shtml
> Comments: Interior colour is black. Unfortunately, I have not found any information, if grey Céline Box Bags used to be made with black interior, this is why it would be great, if you could help to authenticate the bag.
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## chrstn

Sophia said:


> I'm sorry dear I only authenticate Phoebe era Celine.


Sorry, I didn’t know that. Thanks for letting me know and your great help on this thread


----------



## Munchkin18

Dear Sophia,

I bought a Céline Classic bag on Vestiaire and wanted to double check  its authenticity. It would be great, if you could help me with that. Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## xprettygirl

Hi, Sophia! Thank you so much for your hard work. 

I'm interested in purchasing this belt bag from Fashionphile. Pictures included in the link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-694643


----------



## Sophia

Munchkin18 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I bought a Céline Classic bag on Vestiaire and wanted to double check  its authenticity. It would be great, if you could help me with that. Thank you so much in advance!!!!



Hi dear. Can you write me the date code? Also, do you have a link to the original listing? And can you send me pictures of the tags! Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

xprettygirl said:


> Hi, Sophia! Thank you so much for your hard work.
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing this belt bag from Fashionphile. Pictures included in the link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-694643


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

Munchkin18 said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I bought a Céline Classic bag on Vestiaire and wanted to double check  its authenticity. It would be great, if you could help me with that. Thank you so much in advance!!!!


The font on the Made in Italy stamp is throwing me off and is consistent with super fake bags, but sometimes it is also the angle the pictures was taken. Can you send me another picture of the stamp from a clear frontal angle?


----------



## Ak_ki

Sophia said:


> Hi dear. Can you write me the date code? Also, do you have a link to the original listing? And can you send me pictures of the tags! Thanks!



Dear Sophia,

the original listing was: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8801879.shtml. Unfortunately, the bag did not come with any tags but with a box. I took a picture of it, as well as of the closure and the made in Italy stamp. Please see below. The date code is F-CE-0132.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sophia

Ak_ki said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> the original listing was: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-classic-celine-handbag-8801879.shtml. Unfortunately, the bag did not come with any tags but with a box. I took a picture of it, as well as of the closure and the made in Italy stamp. Please see below. The date code is F-CE-0132.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Hi dear. My messages were actually for another user on here in regards to the authentication of her Celine Classic. 

Yours is authentic.


----------



## Ak_ki

Dear Sophia,
oh sorry! Thank you so much for your help!




Sophia said:


> Hi dear. My messages were actually for another user on here in regards to the authentication of her Celine Classic.
> 
> Yours is authentic.


----------



## Munchkin18

Sophia said:


> The font on the Made in Italy stamp is throwing me off and is consistent with super fake bags, but sometimes it is also the angle the pictures was taken. Can you send me another picture of the stamp from a clear frontal angle?



Thanks so much for your help!!!!! Here is the link and more fotos. The bag came with the box and all tags. The serial number is: F CF 3128



			http://de.vestiairecollective.com/damen-taschen/handtaschen/celine/leder-classic-celine-handtaschen-15187013.shtml


----------



## Sophia

Munchkin18 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!!!!! Here is the link and more fotos. The bag came with the box and all tags. The serial number is: F CF 3128
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/damen-taschen/handtaschen/celine/leder-classic-celine-handtaschen-15187013.shtml


Authentic!


----------



## Munchkin18

Sophia said:


> Authentic!



Thank you, thank you, thank you! I am so relieved!!!


----------



## Bagfangirl

Hi Sophia,

I've just recieved a celine box bag from a seller that I've bought from before but I'm not 100% sure of the authenticity of this bag. The bag only came with the dustbag. Would you take a look for me? The date code on this is: F-LA-2106

Also sorry in advance if some photos are not the best... my iphone takes horrible pictures..


----------



## xprettygirl

Sophia said:


> Authentic!



Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! Would you mind taking a look at one more for me from Fashionphile? It's MUCH cheaper but has ink marks inside, so was a little nervous about pulling the trigger on this one versus the one I posted earlier.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-656396


----------



## Sophia

xprettygirl said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! Would you mind taking a look at one more for me from Fashionphile? It's MUCH cheaper but has ink marks inside, so was a little nervous about pulling the trigger on this one versus the one I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-656396



Authentic, but severely over priced for ink marks that severe inside.


----------



## Oliviac512

Dear Sophie,

I purchased this Celine nano, it’s my first ever Celine bag and I got it at a steal price. The pictures checked out and now that I have it in person, it still checks out but I’m also having doubts. The logo seems to be a bit discoloured so I would like your expertise on it please!
I have attached photos I have taken for your reference.
Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Celine nano luggage
Listing number: n/a
Seller: alenab
Link: https://depop.app.link/PIZXpiEPhfb
Comments: it didn’t come with a strap and date code reads: S-SN-0142


----------



## Sophia

Oliviac512 said:


> Dear Sophie,
> 
> I purchased this Celine nano, it’s my first ever Celine bag and I got it at a steal price. The pictures checked out and now that I have it in person, it still checks out but I’m also having doubts. The logo seems to be a bit discoloured so I would like your expertise on it please!
> I have attached photos I have taken for your reference.
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Celine nano luggage
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: alenab
> Link: https://depop.app.link/PIZXpiEPhfb
> Comments: it didn’t come with a strap and date code reads: S-SN-0142
> 
> View attachment 5048617
> View attachment 5048618
> View attachment 5048619
> View attachment 5048620
> View attachment 5048621
> View attachment 5048622
> View attachment 5048623
> View attachment 5048624
> View attachment 5048625
> View attachment 5048627
> View attachment 5048628
> View attachment 5048645



Unfortunately, this bag is fake.


----------



## Oliviac512

Sophia said:


> Unfortunately, this bag is fake.



oh no... may I ask which part determines it’s a fake?


----------



## Sophia

Oliviac512 said:


> oh no... may I ask which part determines it’s a fake?



It is actually a very obvious fake. Please private message me if you need more details on it being fake. I will no longer be posting publicly on how to decipher counterfeit vs authentic.


----------



## Oliviac512

Sophia said:


> It is actually a very obvious fake. Please private message me if you need more details on it being fake. I will no longer be posting publicly on how to decipher counterfeit vs authentic.


It says I can’t start a conversation with you, could you please kindly pm me?


----------



## Sophia

Oliviac512 said:


> It says I can’t start a conversation with you, could you please kindly pm me?


Just did!


----------



## Bagfangirl

Bagfangirl said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I've just recieved a celine box bag from a seller that I've bought from before but I'm not 100% sure of the authenticity of this bag. The bag only came with the dustbag. Would you take a look for me? The date code on this is: F-LA-2106
> 
> Also sorry in advance if some photos are not the best... my iphone takes horrible pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047873
> View attachment 5047874
> View attachment 5047876
> View attachment 5047965
> View attachment 5047886
> View attachment 5047887
> View attachment 5047893
> View attachment 5047894



Dear Sophia,

Would you help identify this one for me? Couldn’t sleep because I keep worrying about the authenticity of this bag... 

Thanks in advance!!

Item: Celine Box Brown 
Listing Number: N.A.
Seller: n.a.
Link: n.a
Comments: as described in previous post


----------



## Sophia

Bagfangirl said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> Would you help identify this one for me? Couldn’t sleep because I keep worrying about the authenticity of this bag...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Box Brown
> Listing Number: N.A.
> Seller: n.a.
> Link: n.a
> Comments: as described in previous post


Hi, I can't confidently authenticate your bag because the pictures are too low quality unfortunately.


----------



## Bagfangirl

Sophia said:


> Hi, I can't confidently authenticate your bag because the pictures are too low quality unfortunately.



Hi Sophia!
Sorry I’ve attached some better photos! Thanks again!


----------



## ChloeRuth

Hi all, long time lurker here, thank you so much for everyone on here that provides info of all sorts, its been super helpful!! I came across a lovely Celine Mini Luggage bag, it has a few marks on it that I can always try to clean off, but Im just hoping its actually authentic. It feels very well made, but I suppose the fakes are so good now, thats why I need you! TIA!!


----------



## everland

Hello Sophia,

Im thinking of getting this Celine Box, but since its purchasing directly from the seller instead of 3rd party shop, i feel a little insecure. This seller seems to have the full set, but not sure if its authentic. 

Thank you inadvance. 

Item: Celine Box
Listing Number: (dont have listing number)
Seller: corgi_1013
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/authentic-celine-medium-box-bag-red-1038028737/
Comments:


----------



## Sophia

ChloeRuth said:


> Hi all, long time lurker here, thank you so much for everyone on here that provides info of all sorts, its been super helpful!! I came across a lovely Celine Mini Luggage bag, it has a few marks on it that I can always try to clean off, but Im just hoping its actually authentic. It feels very well made, but I suppose the fakes are so good now, thats why I need you! TIA!!



A very obvious fake.


----------



## Sophia

everland said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Im thinking of getting this Celine Box, but since its purchasing directly from the seller instead of 3rd party shop, i feel a little insecure. This seller seems to have the full set, but not sure if its authentic.
> 
> Thank you inadvance.
> 
> Item: Celine Box
> Listing Number: (dont have listing number)
> Seller: corgi_1013
> Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/authentic-celine-medium-box-bag-red-1038028737/
> Comments:


I can't authenticate without clear pictures of the front logo, made in Italy stamp, and the date code


----------



## Sophia

Bagfangirl said:


> Hi Sophia!
> Sorry I’ve attached some better photos! Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5048925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048934


Sorry for the delay, I do think this bag is authentic.


----------



## everland

Sophia said:


> I can't authenticate without clear pictures of the front logo, made in Italy stamp, and the date code



Thank you Sophia for helping. 

Below are the images i requested from the seller.  Thanks again!


----------



## Sophia

everland said:


> Thank you Sophia for helping.
> 
> Below are the images i requested from the seller.  Thanks again!
> View attachment 5053611
> View attachment 5053609
> View attachment 5053610


Authentic


----------



## everland

Sophia said:


> Authentic


THANK YOU!


----------



## Namastacy

Please help me authenticate this tri bag. I've already purchased it but still have time to return.
Item: Celine Bone Trio Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: terrijarman
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Bone-Trio-Crossbody-Bag-606f681a7ec30cf5d8a84b8d
Comments: it looks great but has a very strong paint smell. I can add pictures as well since I already have the item. Let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Namastacy said:


> Please help me authenticate this tri bag. I've already purchased it but still have time to return.
> Item: Celine Bone Trio Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: terrijarman
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Bone-Trio-Crossbody-Bag-606f681a7ec30cf5d8a84b8d
> Comments: it looks great but has a very strong paint smell. I can add pictures as well since I already have the item. Let me know. Thank you!


I cannot authenticate without clear pictures of the frontal logo, made in Italy stamp, and the date code.


----------



## Namastacy

Sophia said:


> I cannot authenticate without clear pictures of the frontal logo, made in Italy stamp, and the date code.


Thank you, Sophia. Here they are.


----------



## Sophia

Namastacy said:


> Thank you, Sophia. Here they are.


Authentic!


----------



## crlmns

Hi Sophia, I hope you are doing well.  I found this bag with good price (in theory because of the wear and tear) but I'm not sure if it is authentic. Can you help me, please?
So hard to take a good picture of the code, but it's SMP3186.
Thank you so much!


----------



## crlmns

crlmns said:


> Hi Sophia, I hope you are doing well.  I found this bag with good price (in theory because of the wear and tear) but I'm not sure if it is authentic. Can you help me, please?
> So hard to take a good picture of the code, but it's SMP3186.
> Thank you so much!


I don’t know why the images don’t upload, but here they are:


----------



## Sophia

crlmns said:


> I don’t know why the images don’t upload, but here they are:


Hi dear. Can you by chance get me another picture of the Made in Italy stamp and the frontal logo from a different angle? thanks!


----------



## crlmns

Sophia said:


> Hi dear. Can you by chance get me another picture of the Made in Italy stamp and the frontal logo from a different angle? thanks!


Of course, I hope those help.. And if you need more pictures or other angles just say so!  Thank you!


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi Sophia! I just got this box bag, no red flags but just wanted your much valued and appreciated opinion on its authenticity. TIA!


----------



## Sophia

itssofluffee said:


> Hi Sophia! I just got this box bag, no red flags but just wanted your much valued and appreciated opinion on its authenticity. TIA!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

crlmns said:


> Of course, I hope those help.. And if you need more pictures or other angles just say so!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5057229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057235



This one is tough, but I do think this is a super fake.


----------



## itssofluffee

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Amazing, thank you Sophia! Enjoy the rest of your day, love


----------



## crlmns

Sophia said:


> This one is tough, but I do think this is a super fake.


thank you, sophia! is there any other picture that i can take to help prove it?


----------



## annapearbanana

Hi Sophia!

It seems like you're quite the expert here  Could you help authenticate this bag? If you need more pictures, please let me know. https://www.ebay.com/itm/184766552400?ViewItem=&item=184766552400

Also, I notice the silver paint is coming off.. do any of you guys know if Celine boutique can repair this? Thank you!


----------



## eladies75016

Hi
Could you help authenticate this bag? If you need more pictures, please let me know


----------



## antreyes03

Post deleted


----------



## Happy Luppy

Dear Sophia, 

I need your expertise in authenticating this bag:

Item: Celine Box Black
Listing Number: N.A.
Seller: n.a.
Link: n.a
Comments: Found through an Instagram preloved luxury bag reseller


----------



## annapearbanana

Hi Sophie!
Can you help authenticate this Celine nano luggage? Please let me know if you need anymore photos. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

annapearbanana said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> It seems like you're quite the expert here  Could you help authenticate this bag? If you need more pictures, please let me know. https://www.ebay.com/itm/184766552400?ViewItem=&item=184766552400
> 
> Also, I notice the silver paint is coming off.. do any of you guys know if Celine boutique can repair this? Thank you!


I do need clearer frontal pictures of the Made in Italy stamp.


----------



## Sophia

annapearbanana said:


> Hi Sophie!
> Can you help authenticate this Celine nano luggage? Please let me know if you need anymore photos. Thank you!


Do you have the original listing? The pictures are not clear enough of the frontal logo and Made in Italy stamp and date code.


----------



## Sophia

Happy Luppy said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> I need your expertise in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item: Celine Box Black
> Listing Number: N.A.
> Seller: n.a.
> Link: n.a
> Comments: Found through an Instagram preloved luxury bag reseller



I do need pictures of the Made in Italy stamp and the frontal logo.


----------



## Sophia

eladies75016 said:


> Hi
> Could you help authenticate this bag? If you need more pictures, please let me know


I believe this to be a super fake.


----------



## annapearbanana

Sophia said:


> Do you have the original listing? The pictures are not clear enough of the frontal logo and Made in Italy stamp and date code.


Hi! Here is the listing https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-15189987.shtml 
I already asked the seller for more photos and those are all the photos she uploaded... should I be suspicious because her photos are not that clear? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

annapearbanana said:


> Hi! Here is the listing https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-15189987.shtml
> I already asked the seller for more photos and those are all the photos she uploaded... should I be suspicious because her photos are not that clear? Thank you!


No - that isn't a sign to avoid the seller. I just do not feel comfortable proving authentication if I do not have clear pictures of the frontal logo, made in italy stamp, and the date code. The bag in question could very well be authentic.


----------



## vintage diamond

Hi Sophia,
I was wondering if you could comment on the authenticity of this bag, please?
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-15538644.shtml
Description: Céline Classic Box bag in Navy
Comments: I asked for pictures of the ‘Made in’ stamp and date code however, she has indicated that she can’t picture the date code.


----------



## enza991

Hi,can someone,please,help me to authenticate this strap clucth?Tia


----------



## Freitag75

Good day! can you please help me authenticate this Celine Vertical Cabas in Triomphe monogram. Got this preloved and the seller told me that this is authentic. I find it odd the stitching beside the Made in Italy.... it's not straight.... the leather strap stitching is great. Please help...


----------



## Sophia

enza991 said:


> Hi,can someone,please,help me to authenticate this strap clucth?Tia


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

vintage diamond said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I was wondering if you could comment on the authenticity of this bag, please?
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-15538644.shtml
> Description: Céline Classic Box bag in Navy
> Comments: I asked for pictures of the ‘Made in’ stamp and date code however, she has indicated that she can’t picture the date code.


Hmm does the seller have the letters and numbers for the date code?


----------



## enza991

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you.it's normal the non perfect logo stamp?Thanks again


----------



## Sophia

enza991 said:


> Thank you.it's normal the non perfect logo stamp?Thanks again



The logo is consistent with logos printed on grained calfskin. It always appear irregular due to the texture of the leather underneath.


----------



## enza991

Sophia said:


> The logo is consistent with logos printed on grained calfskin. It always appear irregular due to the texture of the leather underneath.


Thanks for your kind reply


----------



## vintage diamond

Sophia said:


> Hmm does the seller have the letters and numbers for the date code?


I will ask again and see the response.
Many thanks for responding.


----------



## annapearbanana

Sophia said:


> No - that isn't a sign to avoid the seller. I just do not feel comfortable proving authentication if I do not have clear pictures of the frontal logo, made in italy stamp, and the date code. The bag in question could very well be authentic.


Hi Sophia,
So I asked the seller for more photos. She said these are the best she can take. I know it's not extremely clear, but do these help? Thanks again!


----------



## jmc3007

crlmns said:


> thank you, sophia! is there any other picture that i can take to help prove it?


There’s a zipper imprint at the front head if you could add a pic showing it. Straight on angle, I’d be curious to see.


----------



## Sophia

annapearbanana said:


> Hi Sophia,
> So I asked the seller for more photos. She said these are the best she can take. I know it's not extremely clear, but do these help? Thanks again!



Authentic


----------



## vintage diamond

vintage diamond said:


> I will ask again and see the response.
> Many thanks for responding.


Sophia,
The seller’s response was that she couldn’t see/find the code but assures that it is authentic!


----------



## jhs001

Hello! I’d be very grateful if anyone would be willing to authenticate these Celine 41755 Audreys. I purchased them a little tipsy in expensively on eBay! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## xxjym

Hi, 
May i seek someone's expertise on whether this nano belt is authentic please? 

Thank so much!


----------



## midgely

First time here, hope I get this authentication request right 

Item: SMALL LAMINATED QUILTED CALFSKIN SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: sku 1000640365697965
Seller: TJMaxx 
Link: https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...nated-Quilted-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/1000640365

I’m not sure of the listing number or item name from the brand, above is just what TJX lists it as. It is the Small C Bag in Celine parlance. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## vintage diamond

Hi Sophia,
I am currently negotiating on price with a seller on Vestiaire and was hoping to get your observations on the authenticity of the bag, please. I’m really hoping this one is ok after my previous experience!!!
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-15742682.shtml
Description: Céline classic box bag- black/medium
Comments: She can’t get a pic of the date code but thinks the following are the relevant letters/numbers: F-GA 1168.
Many thanks in advance for your assistance, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## ziiarch

Hi Sophia,
hope you're well.
I found this listing and about to purchase but kindly authenticate this:









						Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Handewitt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				








Thank you and have a pleasant day. x


----------



## Leck

Hello,
I’d be very grateful if anyone would have the time to help me authenticate this Seau Sangle bag. I've already purchased the bag but wanted to double check its authenticity. Please let me know if you need any more photos. 

Item: Seau with strap in leather
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-15413856.shtml 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## vintage diamond

vintage diamond said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I am currently negotiating on price with a seller on Vestiaire and was hoping to get your observations on the authenticity of the bag, please. I’m really hoping this one is ok after my previous experience!!!
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-15742682.shtml
> Description: Céline classic box bag- black/medium
> Comments: She can’t get a pic of the date code but thinks the following are the relevant letters/numbers: F-GA 1168.
> Many thanks in advance for your assistance, it is very much appreciated!


Sophia,
The bag appears to have been removed from the website and the link no longer works- so please disregard my request! Many thanks!


----------



## mepquack

Hi Sophia,

Appreciate all the work you do!

Will you be able to authenticate this Croc Phantom Luggage? It's being listed on a private sale page so can't direct link it. Hopefully attached the most important ones, but let me know if you need any extra photos.


----------



## totally

Hi Sophia, may I kindly get your help to authenticate this small Celine Trapeze? Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

ziiarch said:


> Hi Sophia,
> hope you're well.
> I found this listing and about to purchase but kindly authenticate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Handewitt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066732
> View attachment 5066733
> 
> 
> Thank you and have a pleasant day. x


Fake


----------



## Sophia

totally said:


> Hi Sophia, may I kindly get your help to authenticate this small Celine Trapeze? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5067840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067847


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

mepquack said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Appreciate all the work you do!
> 
> Will you be able to authenticate this Croc Phantom Luggage? It's being listed on a private sale page so can't direct link it. Hopefully attached the most important ones, but let me know if you need any extra photos.
> View attachment 5067301
> View attachment 5067302
> View attachment 5067303


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Leck said:


> Hello,
> I’d be very grateful if anyone would have the time to help me authenticate this Seau Sangle bag. I've already purchased the bag but wanted to double check its authenticity. Please let me know if you need any more photos.
> 
> Item: Seau with strap in leather
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-15413856.shtml
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Authentic


----------



## ziiarch

Thank you! you're the best!


Sophia said:


> Fake


----------



## Maltosemayhem

*Item:* 2016 Tricolor Micro Luggage Tote

*Serial Number:* W-CU-2196

*Seller: *The Real Real

*Link: *


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-tricolor-micro-luggage-tote-9eve6
		


*Comments and Photos: *Hello, Sophia! This time around, since I have a point of reference, I felt more confident about this purchase.

All the same, I still wanted to have more certainty. Would you assist in authenticating it, please?

I actually didn’t plan on getting another luggage and was trying to invest in the other styles. However, I fell head-over-hills the moment I saw this one. 





__





						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com


----------



## Sophia

Maltosemayhem said:


> *Item:* 2016 Tricolor Micro Luggage Tote
> 
> *Serial Number:* W-CU-2196
> 
> *Seller: *The Real Real
> 
> *Link: *
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-tricolor-micro-luggage-tote-9eve6
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments and Photos: *Hello, Sophia! This time around, since I have a point of reference, I felt more confident about this purchase.
> 
> All the same, I still wanted to have more certainty. Would you assist in authenticating it, please?
> 
> I actually didn’t plan on getting another luggage and was trying to invest in the other styles. However, I fell head-over-hills the moment I saw this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Drive: Sign-in
> 
> 
> Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Authentic dear!


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Sophia said:


> Authentic dear!


Thank you!! As always, your help is much appreciated!


----------



## euphanic

Hi Sophia, still on the lookout for a medium frame and found this bag for sale. If you can take a look to see if its authentic please. Thanks so much


----------



## Ines0693

hi, 

is my vintage celine crecy belt authentic? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Sophia

euphanic said:


> Hi Sophia, still on the lookout for a medium frame and found this bag for sale. If you can take a look to see if its authentic please. Thanks so much



This one is tricky as this one was heavily super faked. Do you have the original listing? Thanks!


----------



## tatayap

Hi Sophia!

Hope you're having a great day. I wanted to ask about the authenticity of this Medium ClassicBox in Amazone


----------



## euphanic

Sophia said:


> This one is tricky as this one was heavily super faked. Do you have the original listing? Thanks!


This is the original posting on Poshmark. Thank you 








						Celine Frame
					

Shop lilili_7's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Hard to find piece. 9.8New come with dust bag




					poshmark.ca


----------



## Sophia

euphanic said:


> This is the original posting on Poshmark. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Frame
> 
> 
> Shop lilili_7's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Hard to find piece. 9.8New come with dust bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca


I’ll PM you!


----------



## leleguedes

Hi Sophia, I’m about to purchase a Celine triomphe on vinted, and would like to confirm the bag is authentic. Do you have an opinion? It doesn’t come with authenticity card.

Ps. I’m new on the forum, I hope I’m doing it right


----------



## abstract24

Hi - just had a question for Celine Box Bag. Just under the flap, where the logo says 'CELINE PARIS', is it embossed or smooth? Mine feels embossed but I am not sure if it is supposed to be smooth or embossed? Thanks!


----------



## skhann

Hi, 

I'd like some help authenticating this Celine Luggage Tote

Item: Celine Luggage Tote
Listing number: 15411629
Seller: Jacqueline 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-15411629.shtml
Comments: I've seen some navy and red variations with inverted piping and some without - this bag comes with just a dustbag so I just wanted some help with authenticating it before purchasing. 

Thank you!!


----------



## cskyej

Hi! First time buying a pre-owned Celine and nervous I jumped the gun on a fake. These are the sellers photos from Poshmark of the All Soft bag. It has shipped, so I can take some higher res ones once received. But does it seem authentic? The seller did not take a photo of the serial number (again, I realllyyyyy should have done more investigation before buying). thank you!


----------



## Sophia

cskyej said:


> Hi! First time buying a pre-owned Celine and nervous I jumped the gun on a fake. These are the sellers photos from Poshmark of the All Soft bag. It has shipped, so I can take some higher res ones once received. But does it seem authentic? The seller did not take a photo of the serial number (again, I realllyyyyy should have done more investigation before buying). thank you!
> View attachment 5075335
> View attachment 5075336
> View attachment 5075337
> View attachment 5075338


Hi dear - Poshmark's authentication team is a bit crap to be honest. I do need clear pics of the frontal logo, made in Italy stamp, and the date code to authenticate for you!


----------



## Sophia

skhann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like some help authenticating this Celine Luggage Tote
> 
> Item: Celine Luggage Tote
> Listing number: 15411629
> Seller: Jacqueline
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-15411629.shtml
> Comments: I've seen some navy and red variations with inverted piping and some without - this bag comes with just a dustbag so I just wanted some help with authenticating it before purchasing.
> 
> Thank you!!


Authentic


----------



## cskyej

Sophia said:


> Hi dear - Poshmark's authentication team is a bit crap to be honest. I do need clear pics of the frontal logo, made in Italy stamp, and the date code to authenticate for you!


Thank you! I will post the pics as soon as the bag is in hand.


----------



## kiersten2792

Hello Sophia!!!!
I'd like to ask for your help if this Celine Suede Seau Sangle is authentic.
Thank you very much for all the work that you do.


----------



## Sophia

kiersten2792 said:


> Hello Sophia!!!!
> I'd like to ask for your help if this Celine Suede Seau Sangle is authentic.
> Thank you very much for all the work that you do.


Fake


----------



## skhann

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## cskyej

Hi Sophia! Can you tell me if this Celine all soft bag is authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

cskyej said:


> Hi Sophia! Can you tell me if this Celine all soft bag is authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076492
> View attachment 5076493
> View attachment 5076494
> View attachment 5076496
> View attachment 5076497
> View attachment 5076498
> View attachment 5076499


Authentic!


----------



## cskyej

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## loveluxe26

Hi Sophia, may I kindly ask for your help in authenticating this Celine Nano Luggage please?


----------



## Glfashion

Hi

I just bought this bag and it just arrived. I just want to make sure it is authentic

Thanks for your help !!!


----------



## MmeCoco

Hi! I wonder if there's anyone who could help with this vintage Celine bag? I think it's from the Fall 1999 collection, Michael Kors era. It's a rabbit fur shoulder bag with tan leather strap and silver tone hardware. Beige jacquard lining. 
I've seen a bag like this on the RealReal, but I'm not at all familiar with older Celine bags.
Any help at all would be appreciated! 














I'm particularly concerned about the Lampo zip and the weird lining gusset.
I hope there are enough photos?
Many thanks!


----------



## ElsC

Hello Sophia!

Im eyeing on a Celine medium clasp-bag from a reseller and it does not come with any invoice but only the bag and labels.

I’d really appreciate if you can have a look as its my first Celine purchase and i cannot tell if the bag is authentic or not. Thank you in advance.

With love,





Item: Céline Medium Soft Clasp
Link: https://instagram.com/hfh16.co?igshid=dd8lkyv36guq
Seller: Reseller


----------



## skhann

Hi Sophia, 

Thank you so much for your help last time! I found another that I'd like help in authenticating - thank you so much.

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing number: 16019375
Seller: Zhamilya
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-16019375.shtml
Comments: have attached photos!


----------



## vintage diamond

Hi Sophia,
I was hoping you might comment on the authenticity of this bag, please.
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-16014767.shtml
Type: Céline Classic Bag in Box Leather. Size; Medium
Comments; I have asked for a picture of the code but she hasn’t been able to get a shot. She says the code is F-GA 1168.  I was negotiating with this seller previously but the bag sold quite quickly. It is now live again.

Your comments and assistance would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## emilyshopstoomuch

Hello, Sophia (or anyone else than can help me)! I'd love some assistance in authenticating a pair of Céline Madame boots.

Listing Number: 15689535
Seller: Serita via Vestiaire
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-madame-celine-ankle-boots-15689535.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

emilyshopstoomuch said:


> Hello, Sophia (or anyone else than can help me)! I'd love some assistance in authenticating a pair of Céline Madame boots.
> 
> Listing Number: 15689535
> Seller: Serita via Vestiaire
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-madame-celine-ankle-boots-15689535.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

vintage diamond said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I was hoping you might comment on the authenticity of this bag, please.
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-16014767.shtml
> Type: Céline Classic Bag in Box Leather. Size; Medium
> Comments; I have asked for a picture of the code but she hasn’t been able to get a shot. She says the code is F-GA 1168.  I was negotiating with this seller previously but the bag sold quite quickly. It is now live again.
> 
> Your comments and assistance would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!


I still need a clear picture of the logo to authenticate


----------



## loveluxe26

Hi Sophia! Hope you could help me authentic the dark red Nano Luggage I posted above. I already bought it and would appreciate your help in authenticating it. Kindly let me know if you need additional photos. Thank you very much!


----------



## somtamqueen

Hello Sophia, 
Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage in Souris. The bag came with a receipt. It was originally purchased from Nordstrom in 2016.  I purchased this bag from a local Facebook group. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sophia

somtamqueen said:


> Hello Sophia,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage in Souris. The bag came with a receipt. It was originally purchased from Nordstrom in 2016.  I purchased this bag from a local Facebook group. Thank you in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

loveluxe26 said:


> Hi Sophia! Hope you could help me authentic the dark red Nano Luggage I posted above. I already bought it and would appreciate your help in authenticating it. Kindly let me know if you need additional photos. Thank you very much!


Hi dear. I'm sorry I only feel comfortable authenticating Phoebe era Celine. I do not have enough experience with the new logo.


----------



## somtamqueen

Thank you so much for your help. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## skhann

Hi Sophia would appreciate it if you could authenticate the Celine Nano bag I had posted above. I'm trying to purchase it but would really appreciate your opinion before doing so! If you need any more photos or anything please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## eadam13

I've been obsessing over this bag and want to make sure it is real before I pull the trigger:
Item: Celine Tartan Nano Luggage Tote
Listing Number: CEL144624 
Seller: TRR
Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...ne-tartan-nano-luggage-tote-9f9vl?position=20

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anacelinefolo

Hi Sophia, can you help me confirm that this is authentic? Thank you
Item: Celine Seau Sangle 
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-15815813.shtml


----------



## vintage diamond

Sophia said:


> I still need a clear picture of the logo to authenticate


Thanks Sophia- she has provided a picture of the logo, which I have attached. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Sophia

vintage diamond said:


> Thanks Sophia- she has provided a picture of the logo, which I have attached.
> Many thanks!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

anacelinefolo said:


> Hi Sophia, can you help me confirm that this is authentic? Thank you
> Item: Celine Seau Sangle
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...her-seau-sangle-celine-handbag-15815813.shtml


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

eadam13 said:


> I've been obsessing over this bag and want to make sure it is real before I pull the trigger:
> Item: Celine Tartan Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing Number: CEL144624
> Seller: TRR
> Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...ne-tartan-nano-luggage-tote-9f9vl?position=20
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic, so cute!


----------



## vintage diamond

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Sophia, thanks so much for your input! Delighted to hear that it is authentic! I have bought it so really looking forward to receiving it now!!

Thanks again- your service is invaluable!


----------



## eadam13

Sophia said:


> Authentic, so cute!


Thanks! I purchased it today.


----------



## kuma92

Hello Sophia,

Could you please confirm if this bag is authentic?
Many thanks


----------



## Miniw127

Dear Sophia,
Can you help me to authenticate this Celine box bag? I really appreciate your help! Thank you so so much


----------



## kiersten2792

Hi Sophia! Thank you very much for your input regarding the Celine bag which turned out to be a fake. Thanks for helping me save my money on that one.

May I ask for you help again in authenticating this Celine Trio Bag? Attached here are the photos, and here is the link to the listing: https://carousell.com/p/1085985859

Thank you!!!


----------



## jnguyen313

Hi Sophia!
I just purchased a Celine Nano preowned. Can you please help me authenticate it? The interior is not leather and that makes me really nervous since multiple black/gold nanos in smooth calfskins I've seen in videos seem to be leather lined. I'm not sure of the year of this model either...

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Seller: Ebay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144000592521
Comments: I asked for more photos since the original listing wasn't very good and she was quite willing. The photos attached here are my own however. Let me know if you need more photos of anything...really thank you in advance.


----------



## kuma92

Hello Sophia,

Could you please confirm if this bag is authentic?
Here are the information related to this listing

Item: Celine Classic Box Bag Burgundy 2017
Seller: Poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Medium-Classic-Bag-in-Calfskin-Burgundy-608a1169f9c382986074603b

Many thanks


----------



## cheesecake04

Hi, Sophia.

May you kindly help me in authenticating this Celine nano?

Thank you.


----------



## cskyej

Hi Sophia, I am interested in this trifold clutch and was wondering if it is authentic. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sophia

cskyej said:


> Hi Sophia, I am interested in this trifold clutch and was wondering if it is authentic. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084351
> View attachment 5084352
> View attachment 5084353
> View attachment 5084354
> View attachment 5084355
> View attachment 5084356
> View attachment 5084357


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

cheesecake04 said:


> Hi, Sophia.
> 
> May you kindly help me in authenticating this Celine nano?
> 
> Thank you.


I need pics of the made in Italy stamp and date code


----------



## Sophia

kuma92 said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Could you please confirm if this bag is authentic?
> Here are the information related to this listing
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Bag Burgundy 2017
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-Medium-Classic-Bag-in-Calfskin-Burgundy-608a1169f9c382986074603b
> 
> Many thanks


authentic


----------



## will'o'wisp

Dear Sophia,

please help me authenticate this item. I’ve purchased it but came across this forum.
Item: Celine Medium Clasp, Navy Blue / Dark Blue
Listing Number:
Seller: Reebonz
Link: has been taken down


it looked authentic but now I’m worried after finding out about super fakes .
I couldn’t photograph it but there is also a number “1” (I think) at the “middle” portion of the zipper below the pull.

thanks!


----------



## Sophia

will'o'wisp said:


> Dear Sophia,
> 
> please help me authenticate this item. I’ve purchased it but came across this forum.
> Item: Celine Medium Clasp, Navy Blue / Dark Blue
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: has been taken down
> 
> 
> it looked authentic but now I’m worried after finding out about super fakes .
> I couldn’t photograph it but there is also a number “1” (I think) at the “middle” portion of the zipper below the pull.
> 
> thanks!


Bag is authentic


----------



## will'o'wisp

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic



thank you, Sophia !


----------



## kiersten2792

kiersten2792 said:


> Hi Sophia! Thank you very much for your input regarding the Celine bag which turned out to be a fake. Thanks for helping me save my money on that one.
> 
> May I ask for you help again in authenticating this Celine Trio Bag? Attached here are the photos, and here is the link to the listing: https://carousell.com/p/1085985859
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## Sophia

Fake


----------



## Sophia

fake


----------



## will'o'wisp

Hello again Sophia,
Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Trotteur on second hand market. Can’t get picture of date code as it’s inside zipper pocket:


----------



## ogil324

Hi Sophia, would really really appreciate if you could authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage. https://www.ebay.com/itm/294159472613


----------



## Sophia

ogil324 said:


> Hi Sophia, would really really appreciate if you could authenticate this Celine Nano Luggage. https://www.ebay.com/itm/294159472613
> View attachment 5086850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086852
> View attachment 5086853
> View attachment 5086854
> View attachment 5086855
> View attachment 5086856



I think this may be a super fake. Can you get me a clear frontal image of the logo.


----------



## Selinaa

Hi Sophia would appreciate it if you could authenticate the Celine Nano bag. I've been eyeing on this bag for awhile now. 

Seller: Ebay, 
Item number: 324627358066
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324627358066?hash=item4b954c6172:g:6voAAOSwwolgn90t

Thank you.


----------



## hermessaddlestitch

Hello Sophia,

Could you please confirm if this bag is authentic?
Here are the information related to this listing

Item: Celine Phantom Medium Baby Grained 
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-midnight-659682

Attached are screenshots of the listing too. Thank you so much!

Warmest Regards,
Saddle Stitch


----------



## everland

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Hello Sophia,

Sorry to trouble you again. I took the service from authenicate4u, and they don't think the bag is genuine as the serial number inside the item, matches another known authentic Celine instead. Wondering if you or any one can kindly advice me where i can send my bag to check for another opinion? Thanks.


----------



## Sophia

everland said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Sorry to trouble you again. I took the service from authenicate4u, and they don't think the bag is genuine as the serial number inside the item, matches another known authentic Celine instead. Wondering if you or any one can kindly advice me where i can send my bag to check for another opinion? Thanks.



Judging solely from the pictures and listing you provided, the Red Classic Box is authentic through and through. There is no serial number inside - it is a date code that is consistent with the bag.


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Hi Sophia,

Could you please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze Small bag?
Serial number: S-CU-0183

I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.

I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.

Truly appreciate your help and thanks a lot in advance


----------



## samoeirai

Dear Sophia,

Please, could you authenticate this Céline nano big bag in storm?

Item: Céline nano big bag (bucket bag)
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-big-bag-celine-handbag-15720606.shtml

Unfortunately, I am unable to attach photos due to the format. Please, could you check the link?

Many thanks in advance, your expertise is much appreciated!

Kind regards,
Moei


----------



## will'o'wisp

Hello again Sophia,
Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Trotteur on second hand market. Seller Can’t get picture of date code as it’s inside zipper pocket:

*Attachments*




4FFF79C7-7FFB-4F0E-BEFA-87AC22F40FF1.jpeg
273 KBViews: 4



2E637D6C-5DAC-46DD-8EFF-768B79474139.jpeg
276.7 KBViews: 4



D28A6BFA-4F9A-4703-BA72-49CF970A781F.jpeg
265.1 KBViews: 4



F28B88C2-E51C-4B78-852C-30755FF41028.jpeg
296.8 KBViews: 3



9A35A623-023C-4C75-A195-2EC50DA8D49C.jpeg
287.1 KBViews: 3


----------



## mj67812

Hi Sophia,

Could you please confirm if this bag is authentic?
Here are the information related to this listing

Item: Celine Vertical Small Cabas 
Seller: Poshmark
Link: https://posh.mk/maW1nESOtgb

thank you!


----------



## Sophia

will'o'wisp said:


> Hello again Sophia,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Trotteur on second hand market. Seller Can’t get picture of date code as it’s inside zipper pocket:
> 
> *Attachments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4FFF79C7-7FFB-4F0E-BEFA-87AC22F40FF1.jpeg
> 273 KBViews: 4
> 
> 
> 
> 2E637D6C-5DAC-46DD-8EFF-768B79474139.jpeg
> 276.7 KBViews: 4
> 
> 
> 
> D28A6BFA-4F9A-4703-BA72-49CF970A781F.jpeg
> 265.1 KBViews: 4
> 
> 
> 
> F28B88C2-E51C-4B78-852C-30755FF41028.jpeg
> 296.8 KBViews: 3
> 
> 
> 
> 9A35A623-023C-4C75-A195-2EC50DA8D49C.jpeg
> 287.1 KBViews: 3


I need a clear picture of the made in Italy stamp


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi! I have found 2 Celines on EBay - could you please authenticate them? 
*1. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194130550342
2. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274807487059

Thank you so much! *


----------



## vizyouwerehere

vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze Small bag?
> Serial number: S-CU-0183
> 
> I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.
> 
> I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.
> 
> Truly appreciate your help and thanks a lot in advance



Hi Sophia,

Hope you are doing well. 
Are all my photos cle


vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze Small bag?
> Serial number: S-CU-0183
> 
> I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.
> 
> I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.
> 
> Truly appreciate your help and thanks a lot in advance



Hi again Sophia,
Hope you are doing well. 
Kindly let me know if you need any more pictures for this bag? I will try to inform the seller.

Thank you in advance and have a good week ahead!


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi Sophia! 
Is this Celine Phantom authentic? The seller seems to be unsure. 








						Vintage Celine Black Mock Croc leather  ShopperHand Bag  12x10 “ H 11”  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Celine Black Mock Croc leather  ShopperHand Bag  12x10 “ H 11” at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Sophia

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi Sophia!
> Is this Celine Phantom authentic? The seller seems to be unsure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Celine Black Mock Croc leather  ShopperHand Bag  12x10 “ H 11”  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Celine Black Mock Croc leather  ShopperHand Bag  12x10 “ H 11” at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Fake


----------



## DiorOrDie

Thank you Sophia! I'm so glad I didn't buy it.


----------



## vizyouwerehere

vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this Celine Trapeze Small bag?
> Serial number: S-CU-0183
> 
> I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.
> 
> I understand that image should consist of serial number tag, but seller is not able to take it for me because she does not want to spoil the bag. Actually she did try, but still could not. Images of other parts of the bag provided.
> 
> Truly appreciate your help and thanks a lot in advance



Hi Sophia,

I just noticed about the format. Apologized for the inconvenience caused.

Item: Celine Trapeze Small Size
Listing number: 2jGSQJZHvgb
Seller: hypebeaststeals
Link: https://carousell.app.link/2jGSQJZHvgb
Comment: I asked sellers for more photos as per attached details above.

Thanks


----------



## Sophia

vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I just noticed about the format. Apologized for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Small Size
> Listing number: 2jGSQJZHvgb
> Seller: hypebeaststeals
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/2jGSQJZHvgb
> Comment: I asked sellers for more photos as per attached details above.
> 
> Thanks


I cannot authenticate without pictures of the celine logo or the made in Italy stamp. Date code also.


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Sophia said:


> I cannot authenticate without pictures of the celine logo or the made in Italy stamp. Date code also.



Hi Sophia,

Here are all images I got from seller. Celine logo/Made in Italy pictures are there, but seller can’t take picture of the datecode even she tried because she does not want to spoil the bag. She told me that the date code is S-CU-0183.

Thanks a lot


----------



## esme123

Hi
I've just bought this bag and wondered if you could take a look at it please, and see if you think it's an authentic Celine?  Also do you know what year it would be from?  Many thanks.

Seller - Collector Square
Link - https://www.collectorsquare.com/sac...m_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel


----------



## hermessaddlestitch

Hello Sophia,

Sorry I don’t mean to nag, but you probably missed my post. If it is okay, could you please confirm if this bag is authentic?
Here are the information related to this listing

Item: Celine Phantom Medium Baby Grained
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-midnight-659682

Attached are screenshots of the listing too. Thank you so much!

Warmest Regards,
Saddle Stitch

*Attachments*




FCD9EC67-480B-46DD-9CD7-DEF3C44518B2.jpeg
534.5 KBViews: 6



53CBAA19-A8FB-4EF7-86E4-546D3E1EAE0E.jpeg
451.3 KBViews: 6



E2BB0FD7-B7F1-4146-AF0A-047E492D7032.jpeg
858.8 KBViews: 6



D4038789-1BBA-48CB-8CB4-B3A89DF9AB17.jpeg
310 KBViews: 6



B1F1F1A8-9CAE-45AE-81BF-815AF076EF75.jpeg
731.7 KBViews: 6



B0019ECF-EA1D-4B40-9B65-2FBAF3B213B9.jpeg
575.7 KBViews: 6



CF1A5B26-3391-474C-A936-D34E234D54CB.jpeg
1.2 MBViews: 6


----------



## will'o'wisp

Sophia said:


> I need a clear picture of the made in Italy stamp



Hi Sophia
please find attached additional photos 

thank you


----------



## will'o'wisp

will'o'wisp said:


> Hi Sophia
> please find attached additional photos
> 
> thank you


----------



## Sophia

hermessaddlestitch said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Sorry I don’t mean to nag, but you probably missed my post. If it is okay, could you please confirm if this bag is authentic?
> Here are the information related to this listing
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Medium Baby Grained
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-baby-grained-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-midnight-659682
> 
> Attached are screenshots of the listing too. Thank you so much!
> 
> Warmest Regards,
> Saddle Stitch
> 
> *Attachments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FCD9EC67-480B-46DD-9CD7-DEF3C44518B2.jpeg
> 534.5 KBViews: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 53CBAA19-A8FB-4EF7-86E4-546D3E1EAE0E.jpeg
> 451.3 KBViews: 6
> 
> 
> 
> E2BB0FD7-B7F1-4146-AF0A-047E492D7032.jpeg
> 858.8 KBViews: 6
> 
> 
> 
> D4038789-1BBA-48CB-8CB4-B3A89DF9AB17.jpeg
> 310 KBViews: 6
> 
> 
> 
> B1F1F1A8-9CAE-45AE-81BF-815AF076EF75.jpeg
> 731.7 KBViews: 6
> 
> 
> 
> B0019ECF-EA1D-4B40-9B65-2FBAF3B213B9.jpeg
> 575.7 KBViews: 6
> 
> 
> 
> CF1A5B26-3391-474C-A936-D34E234D54CB.jpeg
> 1.2 MBViews: 6


I’m sorry dear! Must have missed. Authentic!


----------



## hermessaddlestitch

Sophia said:


> I’m sorry dear! Must have missed. Authentic!



Oh no worries! Thank you so much, love! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Sophia

Authentic


----------



## Sophia

vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Here are all images I got from seller. Celine logo/Made in Italy pictures are there, but seller can’t take picture of the datecode even she tried because she does not want to spoil the bag. She told me that the date code is S-CU-0183.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Authentic


----------



## will'o'wisp

Hi Sophia - not sure if you missed my post above on the Trotteur medium


----------



## Sophia

Authentic


----------



## Sophia

will'o'wisp said:


> Hi Sophia - not sure if you missed my post above on the Trotteur medium


Authentic


----------



## crazy_eye

Hi Sophia,

Could you please authenticate this one as well


----------



## ElsC

ElsC said:


> Hello Sophia!
> 
> Im eyeing on a Celine medium clasp-bag from a reseller and it does not come with any invoice but only the bag and labels.
> 
> I’d really appreciate if you can have a look as its my first Celine purchase and i cannot tell if the bag is authentic or not. Thank



Hello Sophia,

I Hope you can help with my request, if you need more information or pics, please lemme know. Thank you.


----------



## Fetter_Anton

Hi guys,
Celine Box Bag with no serial number og tag (liege leather). Could you kindly authenticate this bag?
Thanks


----------



## renaissancelad

Hi Sofia,

Thank you for all the help. I would like to ask your help in authenticating the bag here.

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Small in taupe
Website: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m57327073203






Thanks in advance!


----------



## gabobeach

Hello
Please could you help me authenticate this Trapeze Tricolor small bag?
Thank you


----------



## fwk

Hello, Sophia and thank you so so much for everything that you do!
I ve already bought this celine luggage smooth leather bag , I wish I had stumbled across this forum before the purchase ...  everything seemed legit. except of the zippers. Is says lampo with no number on it . Then I read that they used lampo zippers on some of the 2010 bags?! and felt better for a while cause the date code of the bag matches to be made back in 2010! but then I discovered that the zippers of two smaller pockets , have a letter on them     (I cant turn them around to see if they say lampo too).

thank you so much in advance I am worried.

Listing Number: Already bought
Seller: - private seller  ,not through ebay or poshmark etc.


----------



## Sophia

renaissancelad said:


> Hi Sofia,
> 
> Thank you for all the help. I would like to ask your help in authenticating the bag here.
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Small in taupe
> Website: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m57327073203
> 
> View attachment 5095142
> View attachment 5095143
> View attachment 5095144
> View attachment 5095145
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I need an up close and clear picture of the made in Italy stamp inside


----------



## Sophia

fwk said:


> Hello, Sophia and thank you so so much for everything that you do!
> I ve already bought this celine luggage smooth leather bag , I wish I had stumbled across this forum before the purchase ...  everything seemed legit. except of the zippers. Is says lampo with no number on it . Then I read that they used lampo zippers on some of the 2010 bags?! and felt better for a while cause the date code of the bag matches to be made back in 2010! but then I discovered that the zippers of two smaller pockets , have a letter on them     (I cant turn them around to see if they say lampo too).
> 
> thank you so much in advance I am worried.
> 
> Listing Number: Already bought
> Seller: - private seller  ,not through ebay or poshmark etc.
> View attachment 5095601
> 
> View attachment 5095602
> View attachment 5095603
> View attachment 5095575
> View attachment 5095576
> View attachment 5095577
> View attachment 5095578
> View attachment 5095579
> View attachment 5095580
> View attachment 5095581
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095611


Fake


----------



## totally

Hi Sophia! Hope you are well. Could I kindly request your assistance in authenticating this Celine Tri-fold Bag?


----------



## renaissancelad

Sophia said:


> I need an up close and clear picture of the made in Italy stamp inside


Hello Sofia,

Here is the picture of the stamp. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

renaissancelad said:


> Hello Sofia,
> 
> Here is the picture of the stamp. Thank you!
> View attachment 5095789


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

totally said:


> Hi Sophia! Hope you are well. Could I kindly request your assistance in authenticating this Celine Tri-fold Bag?


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

gabobeach said:


> Hello
> Please could you help me authenticate this Trapeze Tricolor small bag?
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5095273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095298


Authentic


----------



## renaissancelad

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks for all your help.


----------



## totally

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Fetter_Anton

Hi,

Sorry about the bad photos. I already bought the bag so I took some new ones - I hope you can have another look..
Item: Celine Classic M Liege
Comments: Came with box and two dust bags.

I appreciate your time and effort.
Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Fetter_Anton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about the bad photos. I already bought the bag so I took some new ones - I hope you can have another look..
> Item: Celine Classic M Liege
> Comments: Came with box and two dust bags.
> 
> I appreciate your time and effort.
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5097064
> View attachment 5097059
> View attachment 5097058
> View attachment 5097065
> View attachment 5097063
> View attachment 5097062
> View attachment 5097057
> View attachment 5097060
> View attachment 5097061
> View attachment 5097066


Bag is authentic.


----------



## edith16

Item: Celine sac filet/ net bag 
Listing number:254996916047
Seller:laz200316
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blu...-/254996916047?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
Comment: I’m unsure if this net bag on eBay is authentic.


----------



## Sophia

edith16 said:


> Item: Celine sac filet/ net bag
> Listing number:254996916047
> Seller:laz200316
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Blu...-/254996916047?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> Comment: I’m unsure if this net bag on eBay is authentic.


Hmm the net bag never comes with tags. The logo is also off but could be the angle of the pic. I private messaged you!


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thanks a lot Sophia for your help.


----------



## mj67812

Hi Sophia, 

I purchased this Medium Strap Wallet, can you confirm that it is authentic?


----------



## fashion_girl

thank you for your time in authenticating this item !!

Item: canvas phantom
Listing Number: 233976454087
Seller: brandearauction
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2339764540...rentrq:da59696d1790a4d7cfe0b248fff9715c|iid:1

Comments: I will also be asking the seller to post pictures of the serial tag


----------



## renaissancelad

Hello Sophia,

Appreciate your help in authenticating the item below.

Cabas Horizontal tote
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sophia

fashion_girl said:


> thank you for your time in authenticating this item !!
> 
> Item: canvas phantom
> Listing Number: 233976454087
> Seller: brandearauction
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/233976454087?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=caceabe6b1044b6fa3529c99e0c6a013&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=233976454087&itm=233976454087&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=C�LINE&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:582bdf82-c5b3-11eb-9827-aa074a82eaaa|parentrq:da59696d1790a4d7cfe0b248fff9715c|iid:1
> 
> Comments: I will also be asking the seller to post pictures of the serial tag


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

renaissancelad said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Appreciate your help in authenticating the item below.
> 
> Cabas Horizontal tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101891
> View attachment 5101892
> View attachment 5101893
> View attachment 5101894
> View attachment 5101895
> View attachment 5101896
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic


----------



## renaissancelad

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much.


----------



## fashion_girl

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much @Sophia


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Hi Sophia, could you help me to authenticate the item below?


Item: CÉLINE Phantom Luggage in Navy Blue
Listing Number: 124756394143
Seller: ejazdq
Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/124756394143
Comments: Just need confirmation on the authenticity of this bag since it’s listed on eBay.


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Hi Sophia,
Hope you are doing well. 
Appreciate your help in authenticating this Celine bag.

Item: Celine Trapeze Medium size trio color
Listing number: T6ikQdjGUgb
Seller: lipsticks.
Link: https://carousell.app.link/T6ikQdjGUgb
Comment: Celine stamp and zip part are attached. Seller tried to take picture of the serial number, but it cannot be seen clearly as it’s so deep in the bag.

Thank you so much for your help and have a nice day ahead!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Hi Sophia, could you help me to authenticate the item below?
> 
> 
> Item: CÉLINE Phantom Luggage in Navy Blue
> Listing Number: 124756394143
> Seller: ejazdq
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/124756394143
> Comments: Just need confirmation on the authenticity of this bag since it’s listed on eBay.



Hi Sophia,

The seller sent me some photos in higher quality as below:


----------



## mrs.mermaid

Hi there
When you are able, I was hoping you could take a look at this Celine luggage. I hope that these pictures are okay. If not I can provide more when it arrives.
Thank you!

link:https://merc.li/VskV3KgRb


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hi Sophia, can you help me confirm that this is authentic? Thank you
Item: Celine Luggage Nano
Seller: referred seller to me


----------



## Sophia

mrs.mermaid said:


> Hi there
> When you are able, I was hoping you could take a look at this Celine luggage. I hope that these pictures are okay. If not I can provide more when it arrives.
> Thank you!
> 
> link:https://merc.li/VskV3KgRb
> 
> View attachment 5105785
> View attachment 5105786
> View attachment 5105787


Fake


----------



## Sophia

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> The seller sent me some photos in higher quality as below:
> 
> View attachment 5104304
> View attachment 5104305
> View attachment 5104306


Sorry I need clear and close pictures of the logo and the made in Italy stamp


----------



## vizyouwerehere

vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Hope you are doing well.
> Appreciate your help in authenticating this Celine bag.
> 
> Item: Celine Trapeze Medium size trio color
> Listing number: T6ikQdjGUgb
> Seller: lipsticks.
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/T6ikQdjGUgb
> Comment: Celine stamp and zip part are attached. Seller tried to take picture of the serial number, but it cannot be seen clearly as it’s so deep in the bag.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and have a nice day ahead!



Hi Sophia,

Sorry to disturb you again. Kindly let me know if the images from my previous posts are unclear (especially the Celine Made in Italy stamp image) so that I will try to tell the seller to send more images.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Hi Sophia, can you help me confirm that this is authentic? Thank you
> Item: Celine Luggage Nano
> Seller: referred seller to me



Hello, Sophia!

I hope you are well. Just want to check if you saw my inquiry and maybe if you need more photos or something? Thank you.


----------



## mmdc

Hi Sophia,

Hope you are doing well I'd really appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much in advance!!

Item: Celine Trio Bag Small
Listing Number: CC199
Selleresigner Wish Bags
Link: https://www.designerwishbags.com/product/celine-trio-bag-small/
Comments: I've bought it already but have heard that Entrupy is not always accurate...


----------



## melusinex

Hi Sophia, delighted to have you back! 

Could you please authenticate this Box? Much thanks.

Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Camel
Listing Number: 726393
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-726393


----------



## mrs.mermaid

I had thought so but I was hopeful. Thanks so much for the confirmation!


----------



## onepiece101

*Item:* Soft Grained Calfskin Small Sangle Bucket Bag Abyss Blue
*Listing number:* 449927
*Seller:* Fashionphile
*Link:* https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celi...kin-small-sangle-bucket-bag-abyss-blue-449927
*Comment:* This is an item I purchased through Fashionphile for my mother back in December 2019 (the listing said the bag was from 2018). When it arrived, I compared it to my own small *black* sangle seau that I purchased directly from Celine (in October 2018) and everything looked okay. Now that I am planning on selling my small sangle seau, I decided to have another more in depth look at the bag from Fashionphile and two things are really making me question/worry about the authenticity of this bag. My main concerns are the differences in the strap clasps (the blue one's clasps have a wider taller loop, the place where the bar and loop top connect doesn't match in thickness, the push down piece is shorter on the outside and curved on the inside and the the place that the push down piece would be pressed down into to open the strap clasp is longer) as well as the differences in the Celine logo (on my black one the stamp is much more pressed down into the leather). I have included pictures of these differences (between the black one I purchased from Celine and the blue one purchased through Fashionphile) below as well as the original listing link and I was wondering what your thoughts are on this? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Hi Sophia, delighted to have you back!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Box? Much thanks.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Camel
> Listing Number: 726393
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-726393


 Authentic


----------



## Sophia

mmdc said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Hope you are doing well I'd really appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: Celine Trio Bag Small
> Listing Number: CC199
> Selleresigner Wish Bags
> Link: https://www.designerwishbags.com/product/celine-trio-bag-small/
> Comments: I've bought it already but have heard that Entrupy is not always accurate...


Hi dear. Need pics of the date code, made in Italy stamp and also a picture of the snap attachments. Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Sorry to disturb you again. Kindly let me know if the images from my previous posts are unclear (especially the Celine Made in Italy stamp image) so that I will try to tell the seller to send more images.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


Bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

Allegro said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for your help in this. I wonder if you could have a look at this Celine Box in Zinc purchased in 2018 for me? Hope these photos are OK. I'll ask the seller for more photos if needed. Thank you SO much.
> 
> View attachment 5106558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106580


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Hello, Sophia!
> 
> I hope you are well. Just want to check if you saw my inquiry and maybe if you need more photos or something? Thank you.


I do need clear pictures of the made in Italy stamp and the date code to give you a final answer - but the bag in question looks fake.


----------



## Allegro

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you for Sophia! I was a bit worried that this may be a counterfeit. I'm so relieved to know that this bag is authentic


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Sophia said:


> I do need clear pictures of the made in Italy stamp and the date code to give you a final answer - but the bag in question looks fake.



Thank you so much, Sophia! I was told the item has been sold, luckily not to me, but I feel bad for whomever got it. Thank you so much again for what you do.


----------



## Jeslyn008

Hello! I need some help.

Item: Celine trapeze
Listing number: I don't see one? It's on mercari app
Seller: Linda 355
Link: https://merc.li/pFmjsWP9b (I hope this works)
Comments:
I am new to all of this, I have never even bought a leather handbag before but I just bought 2 cheap used ones on mercari/poshmark and I'm very suspicious of them, I'd be really embarrassed to carry around a fake bag so u was wondering if anyone could help me?

The first one I bought on mercari, the seller said she bought it on poshmark. It definitely looks old/beat up. I googled pics, the color is reminiscent of a summer 2012 bag. But the shape looks odd, the heat stamp inside is worn off, there's no date tag inside the pocket. And it's got a branded zipper inside. I'm guessing all this means fake.

I can try to get more pictures if anyone needs something specific, I didn't really know what to go with. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jeslyn008

This is the other one
Item: trapeze
Listing number: I don't see one, it's poshmark app
Seller: shanteres
Link: https://posh.mk/MmSwzJh81gb
Comments: 

I have nothing to compare it to, I've never seen a real one, but it doesn't smell like leather, it smells like incense, so I'm assuming they stored it with something smelly. 

They included price tag on the listing photo, which seems sketchy to me, like bought off a Chinese fake purse site sketchy because there's no actual store info on it.

I can take pictures of something if needed, but this listing has pretty decent photos.

Thank you if anyone is inclined to help, I appreciate it, I'm in uncharted territory for me, I've only ever bought a Prada nylon bag from overstock once back in college


----------



## Sophia

Jeslyn008 said:


> This is the other one
> Item: trapeze
> Listing number: I don't see one, it's poshmark app
> Seller: shanteres
> Link: https://posh.mk/MmSwzJh81gb
> Comments:
> 
> I have nothing to compare it to, I've never seen a real one, but it doesn't smell like leather, it smells like incense, so I'm assuming they stored it with something smelly.
> 
> They included price tag on the listing photo, which seems sketchy to me, like bought off a Chinese fake purse site sketchy because there's no actual store info on it.
> 
> I can take pictures of something if needed, but this listing has pretty decent photos.
> 
> Thank you if anyone is inclined to help, I appreciate it, I'm in uncharted territory for me, I've only ever bought a Prada nylon bag from overstock once back in college


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

Jeslyn008 said:


> Hello! I need some help.
> 
> Item: Celine trapeze
> Listing number: I don't see one? It's on mercari app
> Seller: Linda 355
> Link: https://merc.li/pFmjsWP9b (I hope this works)
> Comments:
> I am new to all of this, I have never even bought a leather handbag before but I just bought 2 cheap used ones on mercari/poshmark and I'm very suspicious of them, I'd be really embarrassed to carry around a fake bag so u was wondering if anyone could help me?
> 
> The first one I bought on mercari, the seller said she bought it on poshmark. It definitely looks old/beat up. I googled pics, the color is reminiscent of a summer 2012 bag. But the shape looks odd, the heat stamp inside is worn off, there's no date tag inside the pocket. And it's got a branded zipper inside. I'm guessing all this means fake.
> 
> I can try to get more pictures if anyone needs something specific, I didn't really know what to go with.
> 
> Thanks.


Fake


----------



## Jeslyn008

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you.


----------



## Jeslyn008

Sophia said:


> Fake



I really appreciate your help, is there anything I should be on the lookout for in the future? I am not familiar with this brand so I just did some googling. What about this one screams fake (was it the zipper, the missing tag thing, the worn off logo?) and what about the other one makes it look real? I honestly can't tell the difference in the feel of the materials but I would really like to learn so I can tell in the future.

I just loved the style of these, I first saw it on the resale apps, I'd never heard of them before, I do remember the face looking ones from years ago when they were popular.

Thanks so much, you were incredibly helpful.


----------



## onepiece101

onepiece101 said:


> *Item:* Soft Grained Calfskin Small Sangle Bucket Bag Abyss Blue
> *Listing number:* 449927
> *Seller:* Fashionphile
> *Link:* https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celi...kin-small-sangle-bucket-bag-abyss-blue-449927
> *Comment:* This is an item I purchased through Fashionphile for my mother back in December 2019 (the listing said the bag was from 2018). When it arrived, I compared it to my own small *black* sangle seau that I purchased directly from Celine (in October 2018) and everything looked okay. Now that I am planning on selling my small sangle seau, I decided to have another more in depth look at the bag from Fashionphile and two things are really making me question/worry about the authenticity of this bag. My main concerns are the differences in the strap clasps (the blue one's clasps have a wider taller loop, the place where the bar and loop top connect doesn't match in thickness, the push down piece is shorter on the outside and curved on the inside and the the place that the push down piece would be pressed down into to open the strap clasp is longer) as well as the differences in the Celine logo (on my black one the stamp is much more pressed down into the leather). I have included pictures of these differences (between the black one I purchased from Celine and the blue one purchased through Fashionphile) below as well as the original listing link and I was wondering what your thoughts are on this? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5107726
> View attachment 5107727
> View attachment 5107728
> View attachment 5107729
> View attachment 5107730



Hi Sophia! I was wondering if I needed to add anything else to my request for authentication or is this a concern I should post in the main forum? Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> Hi Sophia! I was wondering if I needed to add anything else to my request for authentication or is this a concern I should post in the main forum? Thanks so much in advance for your help!


Hi dear - sorry for the delay. I do believe the FP sangle is authentic. I've owned many different Sangles through the years - with my first one purchased in 2015 - all purchased directly from the boutiques and there have been some variations in design with all of them.

As for the logo - I do believe the FP one is authentic also. The spacing isn't too extreme to be ruled out as a fake.

Just to confirm - can you get me a clear picture of the Made in Italy stamp and the date code on the FP sangle? Thanks!


----------



## onepiece101

Sophia said:


> Hi dear - sorry for the delay. I do believe the FP sangle is authentic. I've owned many different Sangles through the years - with my first one purchased in 2015 - all purchased directly from the boutiques and there have been some variations in design with all of them.
> 
> As for the logo - I do believe the FP one is authentic also. The spacing isn't too extreme to be ruled out as a fake.
> 
> Just to confirm - can you get me a clear picture of the Made in Italy stamp and the date code on the FP sangle? Thanks!



Not a problem at all and thanks so much for your insight! I've attached pictures of the two aspects you've requested. Hopefully the date code one is okay (please excuse the tape as it was the only way to get a good photo; probably one of the hardest to get a clear photo of I've ever seen!). The original listing states the date code is "W GM 2168" but from what I can see it is "W GM 2158".


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> Not a problem at all and thanks so much for your insight! I've attached pictures of the two aspects you've requested. Hopefully the date code one is okay (please excuse the tape as it was the only way to get a good photo; probably one of the hardest to get a clear photo of I've ever seen!). The original listing states the date code is "W GM 2168" but from what I can see it is "W GM 2158".
> 
> View attachment 5110274
> View attachment 5110272
> View attachment 5110271


This bag is authentic.


----------



## onepiece101

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic.



Thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## Mimiloves10

Item: Celine Teen Triomphe Bag
Listing No: 17477878748
Seller:  hokkaido-japan-island 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/174778787486
Comments: Hi Sophia, can you please authenticate this bag I've purchased already? I've provided the link to the Ebay listing but I'm not 100% sure the seller has actually sent me the bag pictured in the listing as the front canvas print does not match. I've circled what I mean, which makes me suspicious. Can you please authenticate based on the pictures I've uploaded instead. Thanks!


----------



## renaissancelad

Hello Sophia,
Thank you very much for all the help. I would like to ask for a favor to authenticate this bag.

Celine Cabas Horizontal Bicolor Black






Appreciate all your help!


----------



## cmwvxxxx

Hi Sophia,

Would like your help on this one!

Item: Celine Camel Medium Box
Listing Number: not sure..
Seller: buchow
Link: https://www.carousell.com.hk/p/1085...555096&utm_source=whatsApp&utm_medium=sharing
Comments: For the last photo in the link, not sure if the metal part has any coating as it seems a bit wear off. I have also attached more photos on the metal part, please help, thanks so much


----------



## onepiece101

Hello again Sophia! I would so appreciate your opinion on this Celine classic box bag I recently purchased from Fashionphile. It has just arrived so I was able to take a few more photos of the bag.

*Item:* Spazzolato Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Daffodil
*Listing Number:* 747561
*Seller: *Fashionphile
*Link: *


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-spazzolato-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-daffodil-747561
		

*Comments:* The strap on this bag has four holes and I used to have a box bag several years ago but don't remember it having that many. I could very well be remembering it wrong though!


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> Hello again Sophia! I would so appreciate your opinion on this Celine classic box bag I recently purchased from Fashionphile. It has just arrived so I was able to take a few more photos of the bag.
> 
> *Item:* Spazzolato Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Daffodil
> *Listing Number:* 747561
> *Seller: *Fashionphile
> *Link: *
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-spazzolato-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-daffodil-747561
> 
> 
> *Comments:* The strap on this bag has four holes and I used to have a box bag several years ago but don't remember it having that many. I could very well be remembering it wrong though!
> 
> View attachment 5112147
> View attachment 5112159
> View attachment 5112158
> View attachment 5112156
> View attachment 5112150
> View attachment 5112149
> View attachment 5112148


Bag is authentic dear!


----------



## cmwvxxxx

cmwvxxxx said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would like your help on this one!
> 
> Item: Celine Camel Medium Box
> Listing Number: not sure..
> Seller: buchow
> Link: https://www.carousell.com.hk/p/1085...555096&utm_source=whatsApp&utm_medium=sharing
> Comments: For the last photo in the link, not sure if the metal part has any coating as it seems a bit wear off. I have also attached more photos on the metal part, please help, thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 5111865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111872


Hi Sophia, added some more photos for your review


----------



## Sophia

cmwvxxxx said:


> Hi Sophia, added some more photos for your review


Can you get me clear frontal image of the made in Italy stamp?


----------



## cmwvxxxx

Sophia said:


> Can you get me clear frontal image of the made in Italy stamp?


Hi Sophia, please see the attached  thanks so much!


----------



## Mimiloves10

@Sophia , hi wondering if you saw my post of page 1144? Is there some other photos I should provide? Thank you!


----------



## lindsayraedenn

Hi, Sophia! Hope you're well! I would love your opinion on this bag I'm eyeing on ebay. Thank you!

CELINE Macadam Pattern Cross Body Shoulder Bag M11 Brown PVC Leather 82155
Seller: brand_jfa 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234032923008
Listing: 234032923008
Comments: Really in love with the shape of this bag but not as familiar with Celine (esp vintage) so would love your opinion here on authentic or not! It seems in great shape, minor scratches, etc. Images attached.


----------



## Sophia

cmwvxxxx said:


> Hi Sophia, please see the attached  thanks so much!


Sorry - I need a clear frontal picture. This is taken from an upward angle.


----------



## Sophia

lindsayraedenn said:


> Hi, Sophia! Hope you're well! I would love your opinion on this bag I'm eyeing on ebay. Thank you!
> 
> CELINE Macadam Pattern Cross Body Shoulder Bag M11 Brown PVC Leather 82155
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234032923008
> Listing: 234032923008
> Comments: Really in love with the shape of this bag but not as familiar with Celine (esp vintage) so would love your opinion here on authentic or not! It seems in great shape, minor scratches, etc. Images attached.


Sorry I only authenticate Phoebe Philo era Celine.


----------



## Sophia

*TO NOTE: *

I only authenticate Phoebe Philo Céline. 

Please only post if you have:

*1) Clear Frontal Picture of the Logo
2) Clear Frontal Picture of the Made in Italy Stamp 
3) Clear Picture of the Date Code 
4) 1-2 General Pictures of the Bag
5) Auction Listing if applicable *

Also, please do not post an excess of pictures of the bag. 

Thank you!


----------



## cmwvxxxx

Sophia said:


> Sorry - I need a clear frontal picture. This is taken from an upward angle.


Hi Sophia, please see if the attached one is ok


----------



## missla19

Hello everyone, can you please help me? I bought Celine box bag small from Tradera its like a Swedish eBay. And I am really worried about date code(( Because date codes what I saw in internet a little bit different than my. As you see in my date code dots are in the bottom line. Its make me nervous what this is fake.


----------



## missla19

And here is my bag


----------



## onneparle

Hi Sophia! Would you mind authenticating this for me? Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

Hoping I can have this Celine looked at please
Item Celine Macadam tote bag?
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1041457/celine-macadam-tote-bag
Seller CIE_STYLE via Designer Wardrobe 
Thank you


----------



## onneparle

onneparle said:


> Hi Sophia! Would you mind authenticating this for me? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5117779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117782



Sorry I'm new and didn't use the format

Item: Celine Sangle
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Brandear
Link: N/A


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hello, Sophia!

I hope you are well. Would like to kindly ask if you can authenticate this Celine Phantom for me:

Celine Phantom Luggage Two-toned calfskin/ navy blue and orange
Link: https://carousell.com/p/1096293981


----------



## melusinex

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you! 

Could you please authenticate this one as well?


Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Black
Listing Number: 760745
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-black-760745


----------



## Sophia

onneparle said:


> Hi Sophia! Would you mind authenticating this for me? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5117779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117782


authentic


----------



## misskittee

Hi Sophie, can you please authenticate this when you have a moment?

Item: Celine Natural Calfskin Sangle Bucket Bag Burgandy
Listing Number: 736279
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-natural-calfskin-sangle-bucket-bag-burgundy-736279


----------



## lydat

Hi Sophia,

Would you authenticate a “new Celine” classic box bag?

Thanks!


----------



## rexylucky

Hi sophia, 
could you kindly authenticate this Belt Bag for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## dandeliondream401

Hi Sophia,

I hope you are doing well! Could you help me authenticate this classic box bag? Thank you!

Item: *Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Burgundy*
Listing Number: 634457
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-burgundy-634457


----------



## He1ena

cmwvxxxx said:


> Hi Sophia, please see the attached  thanks so much!




Hi @Sophia I was wondering if you’d had a chance to authenticate this box bag as I’m interested too to find out. Thank you!


----------



## annmariee

Real or fake?


----------



## Sophia

annmariee said:


> Real or fake?


Fake


----------



## Sophia

dandeliondream401 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I hope you are doing well! Could you help me authenticate this classic box bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: *Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Burgundy*
> Listing Number: 634457
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-burgundy-634457


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

misskittee said:


> Hi Sophie, can you please authenticate this when you have a moment?
> 
> Item: Celine Natural Calfskin Sangle Bucket Bag Burgandy
> Listing Number: 736279
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-natural-calfskin-sangle-bucket-bag-burgundy-736279


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this one as well?
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Box Black
> Listing Number: 760745
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-black-760745


Authentic


----------



## dandeliondream401

Sophia said:


> Authentic


I’m so relieved, thank you Sophia!


----------



## onneparle

Hi Sophia. I hope you're doing well. Could you authenticate this Frame purse?


----------



## dandeliondream401

Hi Sophia,

Really appreciate what you are doing here for us! I feel like I'm learning a lot just reading through this thread. Could you help me authenticate this one as well if you have a moment? Thanks again!

Item: *Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Burgundy*
Listing Number: 755495
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-burgundy-755495


----------



## Lapispore

Hi Sophia,

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this.
Would you be able to authenticate this box bag? Thanks so much!

Item: *Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Camel*
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Fril
Link:  https://item.fril.jp/67f1c6e1981aec65fdc023aa378e2f69


----------



## MaLuJu

Dear Sophia

may I kindly ask you to authenticate this medium Celine box bag? I am slightly concerned as it does not seem to feature the ‘made in Italy’ stamp on the inside. The bag was purchased in 2016 and does not come with the original receipt. The grained leather is also less usual. Thanks so much in advance!

Item: classic Celine box bag black (medium)
Listing Number: 16658484
Seller: Vestiaire Collective 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-classic-celine-handbag-16658484.shtml


----------



## Ceeline

can anyone identify this bag for me please? Is it worth purchasing? Or is it too outdated?


----------



## IntheOcean

Ceeline said:


> can anyone identify this bag for me please? Is it worth purchasing? Or is it too outdated?


Welcome to the Purse forum! I'm not an authenticator for Celine, but this bag looks very beautiful, IMO. I believe it's from 2008 or so. Don't know the name, sorry. There's probably a leather tab somewhere inside that has a date code on it. 

I wouldn't say this bag is outdated, just not trendy. However, my take always was that you should buy and wear what you like regardless of the current trends. I don't know how much that bag's selling for, but they don't hold their value like a current style would.


----------



## Ceeline

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse forum! I'm not an authenticator for Celine, but this bag looks very beautiful, IMO. I believe it's from 2008 or so. Don't know the name, sorry. There's probably a leather tab somewhere inside that has a date code on it.
> 
> I wouldn't say this bag is outdated, just not trendy. However, my take always was that you should buy and wear what you like regardless of the current trends. I don't know how much that bag's selling for, but they don't hold their value like a current style would.


Thanks for your reply! It’s being sold for around £150. I’ve very recently bought a discontinued small belt bag. I really need a bag that has a shoulder strap as that would be toddler friendly. I adore Celine as it’s so understated and classic. Can you recommended any that isn’t too pricey second hand? My toddler scratched my £3000 RL Ricky bag so there’s no way I’ll buy a new bag now. Less than £500 I can accept as it’ll just get ruined  mum life is fun..!


----------



## IntheOcean

Ceeline said:


> Thanks for your reply! It’s being sold for around £150. I’ve very recently bought a discontinued small belt bag. I really need a bag that has a shoulder strap as that would be toddler friendly. I adore Celine as it’s so understated and classic. Can you recommended any that isn’t too pricey second hand? My toddler scratched my £3000 RL Ricky bag so there’s no way I’ll buy a new bag now. Less than £500 I can accept as it’ll just get ruined  mum life is fun..!


I'd say that's a pretty adequate price for the bag. There are a lot of options for 500 pounds or less, but if you're set on Celine, then I think it's going to be mostly pre-Phoebe Philo styles. I don't have any particular recommendations for you, just keep browsing and see what catches your eye


----------



## totally

Hi Sophia! Would you be able to help me authenticate this Trapeze please?


----------



## cmwvxxxx

cmwvxxxx said:


> Hi Sophia, please see if the attached one is ok


Hi Sophia, just wondering if this photo is ok? thanks a lot


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hi, Sophia!

Could you kindly help authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage purse for me? Been on the lookout for a good deal for a Celine purse, but I need help in making sure what i'm getting is authentic.
Item: Celine Micro Luggage Beige with Pink Lining
Listing: https://carousell.com/p/1094209433


Thank you so much.


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Hi, Sophia!
> 
> Could you kindly help authenticate this Celine Micro Luggage purse for me? Been on the lookout for a good deal for a Celine purse, but I need help in making sure what i'm getting is authentic.
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Beige with Pink Lining
> Listing: https://carousell.com/p/1094209433
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Hi Sophia,

I have asked for a clearer photo of the 'made in italy' tag and others and seller have sent these attached photos. I have my doubts but I am no expert so I would like to kindly ask for your thoughts on this. Thank you so so much.


----------



## Sophia

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I have asked for a clearer photo of the 'made in italy' tag and others and seller have sent these attached photos. I have my doubts but I am no expert so I would like to kindly ask for your thoughts on this. Thank you so so much.


Fake


----------



## Sophia

totally said:


> Hi Sophia! Would you be able to help me authenticate this Trapeze please?


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

MaLuJu said:


> Dear Sophia
> 
> may I kindly ask you to authenticate this medium Celine box bag? I am slightly concerned as it does not seem to feature the ‘made in Italy’ stamp on the inside. The bag was purchased in 2016 and does not come with the original receipt. The grained leather is also less usual. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: classic Celine box bag black (medium)
> Listing Number: 16658484
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-classic-celine-handbag-16658484.shtml


All bags should have the made in Italy stamp.


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Sophia said:


> Fake



Thank you so much!


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hi Sophia,

Is it possible for a Celine luggage to have thread colour different from the leather? Just like in the photos attached?

Thank you.


----------



## misskittee

Hi Sophie, can you please authenticate when you have a moment?


Item: Sangle Burgundy
Listing Number: 758239
Seller: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-natural-calfskin-sangle-bucket-bag-burgundy-758239


----------



## Sophia

misskittee said:


> Hi Sophie, can you please authenticate when you have a moment?
> 
> 
> Item: Sangle Burgundy
> Listing Number: 758239
> Seller: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-natural-calfskin-sangle-bucket-bag-burgundy-758239


Authentic. But FP is wrong. This bag is Supersoft Calfskin and not Natural Calfskin. Huge difference.


----------



## misskittee

Sophia said:


> Authentic. But FP is wrong. This bag is Supersoft Calfskin and not Natural Calfskin. Huge difference.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## chillychews

Hi All,

I'd like to authenticate a Celine Triomphe bag. I purchased the bag through a reseller on Poshmark but I don't completely trust the Poshmark Authentication Services. Does anyone have any recommendations to where I can get this authenticated?


----------



## Rithi

Dear Sophia,

It would be great if you authenticate this Céline Nano for me.

Item: Celine Tri-Color Nano Luggage (year 2014)
Comments: I already bought the bag yesterday, but I'm not certainly sure. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## quinnlux

Item: Celine Mini Belt Bag in Dark Taupe
Listing Number: BW623125
Date Code/Serial#: S-GA-4135
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-dark-taupe-623125
Comments: Purchased from Fashionphile. If you can kindly authenticate, thank you!


----------



## torontosarah

Hi All - can anyone help my authenticate this Celine tricolour nano?



			https://posh.mk/YFQJzw9UMhb
		

Many thanks!


----------



## ahswong

Hi Sophie,

I just purchased this exact bag from Fashionphile, would you please help authenticate? Thank you so much for your help!

Item: Celine Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Navy
Listing Number: 733833
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-navy-733833
Date Code: S-MP-4136


----------



## ahswong

ahswong said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> I just purchased this exact bag from Fashionphile, would you please help authenticate? Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item: Celine Grained Calfskin Mini Belt Bag Navy
> Listing Number: 733833
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-grained-calfskin-mini-belt-bag-navy-733833
> Date Code: S-MP-4136
> View attachment 5133376
> View attachment 5133377
> View attachment 5133378
> View attachment 5133379
> View attachment 5133380
> View attachment 5133381
> View attachment 5133382
> View attachment 5133383
> View attachment 5133384
> View attachment 5133385
> View attachment 5133386
> View attachment 5133387


----------



## torontosarah

Hi Sophia, 

My apologies, I didn’t format correctly:
Item: Celine Tricolour Nano
Listing Number:
Seller: Aniretsa
Link:https://posh.mk/UOI0YnH0Nhb
Comments:was originally purchased on Reebonz.


----------



## Sophia

torontosarah said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> My apologies, I didn’t format correctly:
> Item: Celine Tricolour Nano
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Aniretsa
> Link:https://posh.mk/UOI0YnH0Nhb
> Comments:was originally purchased on Reebonz.
> View attachment 5133570
> View attachment 5133570
> View attachment 5133570
> View attachment 5133571
> View attachment 5133572
> View attachment 5133570
> View attachment 5133573
> View attachment 5133576
> View attachment 5133570
> View attachment 5133571
> View attachment 5133572
> View attachment 5133573
> View attachment 5133574
> View attachment 5133575
> View attachment 5133576
> View attachment 5133570
> View attachment 5133571
> View attachment 5133579


Fake


----------



## Sophia

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-medium-frame-shoulder-bag-grey-storm-764035
		


Be careful - this bag is such an obvious fake - I'm surprised FP still has is listed for sale.


----------



## torontosarah

Sophia said:


> Fake


Thanks so much for you time and expertise!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Hi Sophia,

Can you authenticate this classic box for me?

Item: Classic box bag (medium) in Grey Lizard
Date code: U-CE-1106

Many thanks!!!


----------



## Sophia

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Can you authenticate this classic box for me?
> 
> Item: Classic box bag (medium) in Grey Lizard
> Date code: U-CE-1106
> 
> Many thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 5135316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135329


Authentic!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Sophia said:


> Authentic!



Jeej!!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## skhann

Hi Sophia,

Hope you're doing well. I'd really appreciate your help in authenticating the following Celine Nano Luggage bag. Thank you!!

Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
Listing number:  16881669
Seller: Kelly
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-16881669.shtml
Comments: This is my first Celine purchase so am a little nervous about what the signs are for an authentic one so I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Sophia

skhann said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. I'd really appreciate your help in authenticating the following Celine Nano Luggage bag. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Nano Luggage Tote
> Listing number:  16881669
> Seller: Kelly
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-nano-luggage-celine-handbag-16881669.shtml
> Comments: This is my first Celine purchase so am a little nervous about what the signs are for an authentic one so I really appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136827
> View attachment 5136828
> View attachment 5136829
> View attachment 5136830
> View attachment 5136831
> View attachment 5136833
> View attachment 5136834
> View attachment 5136835
> View attachment 5136836
> View attachment 5136837


hi dear - I just need a picture of the made in Italy stamp to confirm the authenticity


----------



## ahswong

Hi Sophia,

Would you please help me authenticate this Celine box bag that I just purchased recently?

Item: Celine Small Box Bag Red
Date Code: FCB2116
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Style Core Schaumburg
Link: https://www.shopseschaumburg.com/collections/celine/products/celine-small-classic-box-bag (their website is currently down at the moment)  www.style-encore.com/locations/schaumburg-il (parent site)
Comments: I purchased this bag through their website but it is currently down. Please let me know if you need anything else from me. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## actorasaly

Hello! I hope I can get expert advice on this beautiful piece of Celine classic bag.

Item: Celine classic Himalayan
Listing number: It’s from a private sale 
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments:
I am new to Celine though always want to get my hands on a Celine classic box. I have never seen a Celine classic in the combination like this one: Himalayan skin with buckle marked with ‘C’ and chain shoulder strap instead of leather. I searched on google and couldn’t find anything either. The bag however comes with paper which kinda gave the feel it is authentic, but can never be 100% sure. I really like the bag but certainly don’t want to end up with a fake bag for my very first Celine. It would be great if I can get some help from you.

I can try to get more pictures if anyone needs something specific, I didn't really know what to go with. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sophia

ahswong said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate this Celine box bag that I just purchased recently?
> 
> Item: Celine Small Box Bag Red
> Date Code: FCB2116
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: Style Core Schaumburg
> Link: https://www.shopseschaumburg.com/collections/celine/products/celine-small-classic-box-bag (their website is currently down at the moment)  www.style-encore.com/locations/schaumburg-il (parent site)
> Comments: I purchased this bag through their website but it is currently down. Please let me know if you need anything else from me. Thank you so much for your help!
> View attachment 5137387
> View attachment 5137389
> View attachment 5137390
> View attachment 5137391
> View attachment 5137394
> View attachment 5137393
> View attachment 5137392
> View attachment 5137396
> 
> View attachment 5137400
> View attachment 5137401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137424


Hi dear - can you get me a picture of the frontal logo head on?


----------



## Pippitt

Hi Sophia. 
I never had a Celine bag before but i would like to purchase one.. i would appreciate it if you'll be able to see if it's authentic or not... TIA!

Celine Trapeze leather bag
Seller : Sarah from vestiaire collection

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-trapeze-celine-handbag-13126330.shtml


----------



## cat99

Hello,

I was hoping you could please help with this Celine medium box bag authentication I recently purchased.

The post with what pictures are needed no longer exists so I hope I have the right photos.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## cat99

I’ve attached a few more photos.  Hoping to return the bag as I purchased through eBay if it’s not authentic.


----------



## ahswong

Sophia said:


> Hi dear - can you get me a picture of the frontal logo head on?


Hi Sophia,
Thank you so much for your response. Please see below. I apologize advance if I misunderstood your request.


----------



## Rithi

Hi Sophia,

Sorry to bother you. Just in case you have missed my post, 
May I request you to revisit #17, 211, page 1148?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/post-34632342

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Sophia

Rithi said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Sorry to bother you. Just in case you have missed my post,
> May I request you to revisit #17, 211, page 1148?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/post-34632342
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



Hi the bag is fake


----------



## Sophia

ahswong said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Thank you so much for your response. Please see below. I apologize advance if I misunderstood your request.
> View attachment 5138187
> View attachment 5138188


 No worries at all - bag is authentic


----------



## Sophia

cat99 said:


> I’ve attached a few more photos.  Hoping to return the bag as I purchased through eBay if it’s not authentic.



Can you get me a picture of the made in Italy stamp with natural lighting? Thanks!


----------



## vichamburg

Hi Sophia,

could you tell if that is a real one? I only got those pics and maybe would pick it up today. 
It is not on ebay so I cannot follow the request rules  

Celine nano Luggage
New condition
Data Code  F AT0270
                F SL 1200

*Thank you so much! *


----------



## ahswong

Sophia said:


> No worries at all - bag is authentic


Thank you!! Really love this bag and so excited that I can keep it ❤️


----------



## cat99

Sophia said:


> Can you get me a picture of the made in Italy stamp with natural lighting? Thanks!



Hi Sophia,

I’ve attached a photo with natural lighting.  Hopefully it’s good enough - we’ve been having really bad weather!  Please let me know if it’s not.

Thank you!


----------



## Gracieh

Hi Sophia, 

Really appreciate what you're doing for everyone here! 

Can i please trouble you to have a look at this celine medium classic box bag in black?


----------



## Sophia

Gracieh said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Really appreciate what you're doing for everyone here!
> 
> Can i please trouble you to have a look at this celine medium classic box bag in black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139463
> View attachment 5139464
> View attachment 5139465
> View attachment 5139466
> View attachment 5139467
> View attachment 5139468
> View attachment 5139469
> View attachment 5139470


A very obvious fake!


----------



## Gracieh

Sophia said:


> A very obvious fake!


Thank you! You're an angel!


----------



## Miss.M

Hi Sophia.
Could you please help me with this one? I have never seen it before. I have the Dragonne clutch bag (same shape as this coin purse) from the summer 2015 collection. The stitching, zipper pull and the placement and look of the stamps look identical. The key ring is identical to the key ring in my Celine wallet. But I'm a bit in doubt about the authenticity of the coin purse since I've never seen it before. Have you seen this before? TIA 

Item: CELINE Coin Case With Key Ring Black Calf Collection
Listing Number: 324718012114
Seller: kurumejp
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324718012114?hash=item4b9ab3a6d2:g:JkMAAOSwuPBg8s24


----------



## Tina-M

Hi Sophia,
Could you please help me with this Frame bag?
Bought in a local second hand shop (I have a few days for return).
It has signs of wear and poor storage. Stamp inside bag is S-CE-4106
Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

Tina-M said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Could you please help me with this Frame bag?
> Bought in a local second hand shop (I have a few days for return).
> It has signs of wear and poor storage. Stamp inside bag is S-CE-4106
> Thank you very much!


This bag is fake


----------



## Sophia

Miss.M said:


> Hi Sophia.
> Could you please help me with this one? I have never seen it before. I have the Dragonne clutch bag (same shape as this coin purse) from the summer 2015 collection. The stitching, zipper pull and the placement and look of the stamps look identical. The key ring is identical to the key ring in my Celine wallet. But I'm a bit in doubt about the authenticity of the coin purse since I've never seen it before. Have you seen this before? TIA
> 
> Item: CELINE Coin Case With Key Ring Black Calf Collection
> Listing Number: 324718012114
> Seller: kurumejp
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324718012114?hash=item4b9ab3a6d2:g:JkMAAOSwuPBg8s24



This item was released only in Asia. The dragonne line was heavily counterfeited so I would need a clear made in Italy stamp picture to authenticate


----------



## ufgrad

Item: Celine Micro Luggage
Listing Number:  324716668460 
Seller: satcywang8965
Link:  NEW CELINE Micro Luggage Bag Goatskin in Sea Color | eBay 
Comments: Hello,  Please let me know what you think. I am hoping to get a few more pics of stamp, etc.


----------



## Tina-M

Sophia said:


> This bag is fake


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jknicolas

Hi Sophia, 
I bought this Celine micro belt bag over the weekend at a local consignment store and this will be my first Celine bag. Please kindly authenticate. Thank you in advance..


----------



## Sophia

jknicolas said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I bought this Celine micro belt bag over the weekend at a local consignment store and this will be my first Celine bag. Please kindly authenticate. Thank you in advance..
> View attachment 5141559
> View attachment 5141560
> View attachment 5141561
> View attachment 5141562
> View attachment 5141563
> View attachment 5141564
> View attachment 5141565


Sorry dear - I only authenticate Phoebe era Celine.


----------



## jknicolas

Thank you so much for what you do here.. I just need that peace of mind.


----------



## Sophia

jknicolas said:


> Thank you so much for what you do here.. I just need that peace of mind.


I'm sorry I can't authenticate new Celine. Wish I could help you!


----------



## cat99

cat99 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I’ve attached a photo with natural lighting.  Hopefully it’s good enough - we’ve been having really bad weather!  Please let me know if it’s not.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139135
> 
> View attachment 5139136



Hi Sophia,

Sorry to bother but was just wondering if you were able to authenticate this please?

Hoping to initiate a return if it’s fake


----------



## Bloggerella

Hi Sophia,

Could you help authenticate this 
Item: Céline classic box medium 
Listing Number:  13487682 
Seller: Niki 
Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-13487682.shtml
Comments: The picture of the clasp (3rd pic) from below bothers me. Please let me know if I need to request additional photos from the seller.


----------



## Sophia

cat99 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Sorry to bother but was just wondering if you were able to authenticate this please?
> 
> Hoping to initiate a return if it’s fake


I'm sorry I forgot to respond. There is still a glare/flash on the picture of the made in Italy stamp. I need a clear picture so I can assess the font


----------



## Sophia

Bloggerella said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Could you help authenticate this
> Item: Céline classic box medium
> Listing Number:  13487682
> Seller: Niki
> Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-classic-celine-handbag-13487682.shtml
> Comments: The picture of the clasp (3rd pic) from below bothers me. Please let me know if I need to request additional photos from the seller.



This bag is authentic. The picture of the clasp should not bother you at all. This was the original design on the springs on the clasp. It was changed to a 2 spring clasp late 2015.


----------



## Bloggerella

Sophia said:


> This bag is authentic. The picture of the clasp should not bother you at all. This was the original design on the springs on the clasp. It was changed to a 2 spring clasp late 2015.



Thank you so much for helping out Sophia


----------



## -intrigue

Hi Sophia (or other authenticators),

Would appreciate any help authenticating the following item -

Item: Celine small sangle bag
Listing Number: 265050756773
Seller: creamofthecream
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Comments: Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sophia

-intrigue said:


> Hi Sophia (or other authenticators),
> 
> Would appreciate any help authenticating the following item -
> 
> Item: Celine small sangle bag
> Listing Number: 265050756773
> Seller: creamofthecream
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> Comments: Thank you in advance!


Need a picture of the made in Italy stamp


----------



## cat99

Sophia said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to respond. There is still a glare/flash on the picture of the made in Italy stamp. I need a clear picture so I can assess the font



Hi Sophia  I’ve attached a photo on natural light of the Made in Italy stamp.  I hope it’s suitable, I’m really sorry if it’s not!


----------



## l3tranger

Hi Sophia,

I would appreciate your help authenticating this bag on Poshmark.  I know that this site seems wonky, but the bag seems right to me... 

Item: Celine Medium Classic Liege Bag in Taupe
Platform: Poshmark 
Seller: hugzkisses76
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Celine-Classic-Box-Liege-in-taupe-60bd5e4f284e99246c847f77

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## -intrigue

Please let me know if this is sufficient, thank you!



Sophia said:


> Need a picture of the made in Italy stamp


----------



## skhann

Sophia said:


> hi dear - I just need a picture of the made in Italy stamp to confirm the authenticity



Hi Sophia,

My apologies for the delay I was sourcing the image from the seller. 

Thank you for your help again!


----------



## Sophia

-intrigue said:


> Please let me know if this is sufficient, thank you!


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

skhann said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> My apologies for the delay I was sourcing the image from the seller.
> 
> Thank you for your help again!
> 
> View attachment 5144223


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

cat99 said:


> Hi Sophia  I’ve attached a photo on natural light of the Made in Italy stamp.  I hope it’s suitable, I’m really sorry if it’s not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142613


Authentic


----------



## cat99

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## ufgrad

ufgrad said:


> Item: Celine Micro Luggage
> Listing Number:  324716668460
> Seller: satcywang8965
> Link:  NEW CELINE Micro Luggage Bag Goatskin in Sea Color | eBay
> Comments: Hello,  Please let me know what you think. I am hoping to get a few more pics of stamp, etc.




I got two more photos, not the greatest.


----------



## Sophia

ufgrad said:


> I got two more photos, not the greatest.


authentic


----------



## ufgrad

Sophia said:


> authentic



Thank you very much Sophia!


----------



## Kay88

Hi lovely!
Kindly help me authenticate the below medium box bag please.

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
Seller: Private seller
Link: Private seller

She sent a video so I tried to get a few snapshots of the logo. Let me know if you need clearer photos! Also the date code is at the bottom on the zip pocket which I’m not sure if that’s where it should be?

Thanks in advance  x


----------



## Sophia

Kay88 said:


> Hi lovely!
> Kindly help me authenticate the below medium box bag please.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
> Seller: Private seller
> Link: Private seller
> 
> She sent a video so I tried to get a few snapshots of the logo. Let me know if you need clearer photos! Also the date code is at the bottom on the zip pocket which I’m not sure if that’s where it should be?
> 
> Thanks in advance  x


These pictures are not sufficient. I need clear frontal images of the logo and the made in Italy stamp.


----------



## BagCandy

Hi all!

I would like to ask your help in authenticating this bag, which I already bought from Vestiaire. The leather is quite floppy but otherwise lovely, BUT I do not seem to find a serial number  Hopefully it is an older model?

Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Small in taupe
Listing: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-cabas-phantom-celine-handbag-17175790.shtml
Seller: Private
Selling site: Vestiaire Collective

Thank you so much for your help!! Please let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## BagCandy

Update: I found the serial number, picture attached  Now let's hope it checks out otherwise 




BagCandy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I would like to ask your help in authenticating this bag, which I already bought from Vestiaire. The leather is quite floppy but otherwise lovely, BUT I do not seem to find a serial number  Hopefully it is an older model?
> 
> Item: Celine Cabas Phantom Small in taupe
> Listing: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-cabas-phantom-celine-handbag-17175790.shtml
> Seller: Private
> Selling site: Vestiaire Collective
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!! Please let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> View attachment 5145900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145904


----------



## Sophia

BagCandy said:


> Update: I found the serial number, picture attached  Now let's hope it checks out otherwise


Authentic


----------



## BagCandy

Sophia said:


> Authentic



Thank you Sophia, great news


----------



## Kay88

Sophia said:


> These pictures are not sufficient. I need clear frontal images of the logo and the made in Italy stamp.



Sorry, here you go


----------



## Sophia

Kay88 said:


> Sorry, here you go
> 
> View attachment 5146923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146925


Fake


----------



## Kay88

Kay88 said:


> Sorry, here you go





Sophia said:


> Fake



Thank you! Much appreciated x


----------



## BV_fan

Hello, 
Do you mind authenticating this Celine cabas? Thank you!








						EUC $1,850 Designer CELINE Cabas Phantom Medium with Belt Black Leather Tote Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EUC $1,850 Designer CELINE Cabas Phantom Medium with Belt Black Leather Tote Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## melusinex

Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag? Much thanks!

Item: Celine Medium Frame Shoulder Bag - Ruby/Nude
Listing Number: 790394
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celi...in-medium-frame-shoulder-bag-ruby-nude-790394


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic!



Thank you so much for your help, Sophia!


----------



## handbagha

Hey,
I am Hazal and new to the community.
I bought a bag online and paid around 680€ (I am in Germany). Unfortunately the woman selling told me, that she doesn’t have any papers as she apparently got rid of it. The logo looks a bit off, is it possible that I post photos and that you guys can help me?


----------



## Sophia

melusinex said:


> Hi Sophia, could you please authenticate this bag? Much thanks!
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Frame Shoulder Bag - Ruby/Nude
> Listing Number: 790394
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celi...in-medium-frame-shoulder-bag-ruby-nude-790394


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

BV_fan said:


> Hello,
> Do you mind authenticating this Celine cabas? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUC $1,850 Designer CELINE Cabas Phantom Medium with Belt Black Leather Tote Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EUC $1,850 Designer CELINE Cabas Phantom Medium with Belt Black Leather Tote Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Authentic, but just fyi - this bag clearly has lost structure.


----------



## handbagha

Hello,
thank you for the lovely work you do.
I bought this from a private seller. Could you authenticate this? I received it today and I could still return it, thank you so much. Please let me know if you need more information or more photos.


----------



## taqw

Hi Sophia,
Would it be possible for you to authenticate this for me please? Thank you!

Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Seller: Vestiare Collective
Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-17062376.shtml


----------



## Sophia

taqw said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Would it be possible for you to authenticate this for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> Seller: Vestiare Collective
> Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-17062376.shtml


A terrible fake.


----------



## handbagha

Dear Sophia, 
would it be possible for you to authenticate this for me? It would mean a lot as I could still return it if needed. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## melusinex

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you as always, Sophia!


----------



## AnnaHalina

Dear Sophia,

Would you be able to authenticate this for me please? Thank you so much for your time and your patience with us ! 


Item: Celine Box Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Local second hand luxury store (UK, Leicester, Queens Road)
Link: N/A
The code is: F CE 1191 (?) 

Photos:


----------



## Sophia

handbagha said:


> Hello,
> thank you for the lovely work you do.
> I bought this from a private seller. Could you authenticate this? I received it today and I could still return it, thank you so much. Please let me know if you need more information or more photos.


Bag is a terrible obvious fake. Do get your refund asap.


----------



## handbagha

Sophia said:


> Bag is a terrible obvious fake. Do get your refund asap.


Thank you so much.  May I ask what makes it so obvious so I don‘t make the same mistake next time?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Hello all, how is everyone doing? I haven’t been here in a while. I have a question regarding Celine box bag. I’m not sure why it’s called box when the leather on this one isn’t box? I recently purchased this from fashionphile this morning, and I just realized the leather is not box. Is this this authentic, and what is the name of the skin? I would have loved it if it were the classic boxcalf that has the unmistakable shine ✨ anyone who has experience on this leather?



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-liege-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-espresso-170841
		


miss you all!


----------



## chillychews

Hello! I bought a Celine Triomphe Teen bag off Poshmark and I know Sophia does not authenticate new Celine bags. Does anyone know of a reliable authentication service to verify my bag?

thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Bevyofpurses said:


> Hello all, how is everyone doing? I haven’t been here in a while. I have a question regarding Celine box bag. I’m not sure why it’s called box when the leather on this one isn’t box? I recently purchased this from fashionphile this morning, and I just realized the leather is not box. Is this this authentic, and what is the name of the skin? I would have loved it if it were the classic boxcalf that has the unmistakable shine ✨ anyone who has experience on this leather?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-liege-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-espresso-170841
> 
> 
> 
> miss you all!



FP never stated that this bag was constructed in Box Calfskin. The description states it is Liege Calfskin. They referred to the bag as the Classic Box Flap Bag - as the name of this bag has changed throughout the years.


----------



## vichamburg

It seems none can help me with my posting about Celine nano luggage


----------



## Sophia

vichamburg said:


> It seems none can help me with my posting about Celine nano luggage



I have posted beyond multiple times that I only authenticate Phoebe Philo era Céline.


----------



## taqw

Hi Sophia, 
Thank you so much for your help last time! Would it be possible to authenticate this one please?
Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
Seller: Vestiare Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-13595869.shtml


----------



## Sophia

taqw said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Would it be possible for you to authenticate this for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Luggage Tote
> Seller: Vestiare Collective
> Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-17062376.shtml


A terrible fake.


----------



## californiagal28

Hi Sophia,
Would you kindly look at the attached mini luggage. This claims to be one of the first luggages from Philo in 2009. The font at the front and inside of the bag is different from my later bags, and I wonder if this is because they were stamped differently back then, or is this a fake? It also has a lampo zip, which I understand was used on the earlier models. Date code is S-GA-1039. Thanks in advance.


----------



## californiagal28

*I should add the following to the above: *
Item: “Celine Phantom Leather Luggage Bag”
Seller: eBay UK
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265245632088


----------



## Kimikomori

Hi Sophia,

could you please authenticate this box bag for me please?









						Celine Classic Box Bag Medium
					

Ultimate must-have from Celine!




					luxeitfwd.com.au
				




thank you!


----------



## melusinex

Hi Sophia, you already authenticated this listing, and I just received the bag from Fashionphile. The logo and hardware look ok, but the date code S-CU-3280 is worrying me. Was Celine still making Frame Bags in 2020 during the Hedi era? Also, the leather seems more matte than Frame stock photos. I know this style was heavily faked, so I’m hoping you could  look at my pics and let me know if I’m just being paranoid. Much thanks!

Item: Celine Medium Frame Shoulder Bag - Ruby/Nude
Listing Number: 790394
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celi...in-medium-frame-shoulder-bag-ruby-nude-790394


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Sophia said:


> FP never stated that this bag was constructed in Box Calfskin. The description states it is Liege Calfskin. They referred to the bag as the Classic Box Flap Bag - as the name of this bag has changed throughout the years.


Thank you. They’re confusing me, because now they modified the description that once mentioned it was liege leather. It is now all box. But that’s irrelevant now since it is on its way to me. I’ll share it when it’s here


----------



## kiersten2792

Hello Sophia, thank you for authenticating the bag last time. You saved me from wasting my money on a fake Celine!
May I ask for your help again?
Seller: rgun38 on Carousell
Link: https://carousell.com/p/1101916880
Thanks in advance


----------



## BagCandy

Dear all,

Thank you for all the help in this Forum 

Could you please check if this Luggage is authentic?

Item: Mini Luggage 
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-14589443.shtml

The seller gave me the serial numbers:
W-SA-0162 
W-PA-0172

Please let me know if you need anything else


----------



## nicelynn

Can anyone please authentic this box for me? TIA!
Item: Celine medium classic box
Seller: on poshmark 
Link: https://posh.mk/ywqqS7XGvib

please let me know if you need anything else. Thanks again!


----------



## kitcat

Hello Sophia/Authenticators:
How are you?
I was hoping I could get some help on authenticating my box bag please

I just received the bag today from Luxury Garage Sale and something seems off.  Hoping for some peace of mind.  Thanks in advance!

item:  Small Box bag in camel
Listing number: sold directly from their site but had listed also on ebay.










						Celine Classic Box Small Brown Leather Crossbody Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Celine Classic Box Small Brown Leather Crossbody Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Seller: Luxury Garage Sale
serial code:  S-CE-0190

sorry it’s a little picture heavy!


----------



## pkkk

*Hello Sophia*,  

Hope you’re doing well. I found this Celine classic box medium in Camel. 

Could you please help to check if this is authentic? FYI, got this from the vintage shop near my hometown.

The date code is W-CE-2176

Please let me know if you require any other pictures.
*Many thanks for your time!










*


----------



## aa412

Hi Sophia
Thank you so much for the help you’re giving on this thread. Please could you help me authenticate the following.
Item: Mini Luggage 
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-17495308.shtml 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nola1989

Hi Sophia,

Thank you for the work you’ve been doing here! I came across my dream bag for an amazing price. But want to make sure it’s the real deal… Can you please advise?
Thanks 

https://www.vinted.nl/heren/accesso...handtassen/1211077924-celine-belt-bag-sacoche


https://www.vinted.nl/heren/accesso...handtassen/1211077924-celine-belt-bag-sacoche


----------



## shibby08

Hi Sophia! I’m keen on buying this bag. Can you help authenticate? Thank you so much in advance.
The major red flag I’m seeing is the date code. Kindly check.


----------



## BV_fan

Sophia said:


> Authentic, but just fyi - this bag clearly has lost structure.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Maed

Hi, Sophia! I hope the photos in the listing would be adequate. Could I please ask for your expertise in authenticating this bag? Thank you so much.

Item: Box Bag Calfskin Medium
Listing Number: 713324
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-black-713324
Comments: Already purchased the bag but thought I'd double check here so I can return it if it turns out to be fake. Bag is still in transit though


----------



## chermesien

Hi Sophia! Would you please help authenticate my first Celine purchase? Thank you so much for helping a girl out 

Item: 2012 Micro Luggage, pebbled leather
Seller: Closet sale of a local celebrity (purchased but can still be returned)
Comment: I'm a bit wary about the logo - everything else looks right (?) the serial reads S-SN-0142


----------



## dutchlulu

Dear Sophia, 

I saw this nano belt bagp pre-loved from the phoebe philo era. But I’ve never seen a tri-color Belt bag. Could this be fake? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bexsinny

Hi Sophia,

When you have time could you please let me know your thoughts on this classic bag. The made in Italy heat stamp is pretty faded. I’m new to celine bags so I have no idea about the rest but obviously the heat stamp is concerning me. It is a beautiful bag to touch though so I’m pretty confused as to it’s authenticity.
Please help, thanks so much ❤️


----------



## bexsinny

bexsinny said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> When you have time could you please let me know your thoughts on this classic bag. The made in Italy heat stamp is pretty faded. I’m new to celine bags so I have no idea about the rest but obviously the heat stamp is concerning me. It is a beautiful bag to touch though so I’m pretty confused as to it’s authenticity.
> Please help, thanks so much ❤


----------



## bexsinny

Sorry here is the heat stamp, I forgot to add….TIA ❤️


----------



## Jo1079

..


----------



## Jo1079

Hi!
eBay Item - Celine nano luggage  handbag
Item no - 2832855785420
Seller - higgin1824
Link - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/373699767477

Would love to know if this is a genuine Celine, Tia really appreciate it ☺️


----------



## martinaa

Can someone help me authenticate, please?

Item: CELINE  TRI-FOLD LEDER HANDTASCHEN - BEIGE 
Listing Number: Referenz: 16232216
Seller: Asmae
Link:  Celine Handtaschen aus Leder - Beige - 16232216 (vestiairecollective.com)


----------



## chaudoufroid

Hi Sophia,

Hoping you can help me authenticate this Céline small classic bag I saw at my local consignment store. Date code: S-CE-5117

TYSM


----------



## chaudoufroid

More photos ..


----------



## SiriS

Hi! Is this a genuine Céline? Thank you so much in advance for any advice.

Item: Mini Luggage
Listing ID: 17712729
Seller: Diana/Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-luggage-celine-handbag-17712729.shtml


----------



## Jmepkoh

Hi authenthicators,

please could you help me authenticate this Micro Belt bag, thank you!


Item: Celine Micro Belt bag 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: loveholic.sg 
Link: 
Comments:


----------



## Katrinepine

Hello! I have been told by an authenticator that this is an authentic Celine Nubuck Drawstring bag from 1990’s, and is looking for a second opinion. I have not found any pictures or other information on this bag, and was wondering if anybody has seen this before?


----------



## Jmepkoh

Jmepkoh said:


> Hi authenthicators,
> 
> please could you help me authenticate this Micro Belt bag, thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Belt bag
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: loveholic.sg
> Link:
> Comments: added better pics


----------



## Tessaya

Hi Sophia,

I recently purchased a Celine Trapeze from Vestiaire Collective (my first foray into Celine) and am absolutely smitten. I'd be so grateful if you could help me authenticate it! 

Item: Celine Small Trapeze bag (black)
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a


----------



## sooyang

Item: Celine classic medium bag in natural 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller:g_l_luxury
Link:
Link to the listing
Comments:

thank you!


----------



## sooyang

sooyang said:


> Item: Celine classic medium bag in natural
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller:g_l_luxury
> Link:
> Link to the listing
> Comments:
> 
> thank you!


Would like to add that the seller claims it was purchased during phoebe philo era


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi!Help me please to autentificate this bags !Thank you


----------



## JBizThreadzNTreadz

Hello, I was hoping you may be able to help me determine if this is real or a fake. My apologies, I am unable to post a link because it has not been listed yet. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Norm.Core

Hello Céline specialists!

Just wanted to get your opinion about this particular Céline:









						Celine Beige Leather Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Designer Bag  | eBay
					

Celine released the Phantom as a newer version of their successful Luggage model. Unlike the Luggage toes, the Phantom has an open top, wider wingspans, and a braided zipper pull. We have here the one in leather.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Thank you in advance!


----------



## Narnanz

May I please have this luggage tote authenticated
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/list...thentic-celine-handbag-in-very-good-condition
Seller sophia-um via Designer Wardrobe 
Would really appreciate it please if anyone can take a look.


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

le_junkie said:


> Hello Céline specialists!
> 
> Just wanted to get your opinion about this particular Céline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Beige Leather Medium Phantom Luggage Tote Designer Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Celine released the Phantom as a newer version of their successful Luggage model. Unlike the Luggage toes, the Phantom has an open top, wider wingspans, and a braided zipper pull. We have here the one in leather.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Thats a fake


----------



## Norm.Core

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Thats a fake



Thank you.


----------



## mjuy

Hello Celine lovers - can someone help authenticate this what appears to be an old nano luggage? Appreciate it!


----------



## Luv2

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Please help me add another Celine in my collection. Tia!
> 
> Item Description: Celine Boogie Canvas Monogram Bag
> 
> Item #: 113594340345
> 
> Seller: lestersmomsie
> 
> Listing: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-C...bag/113594340345?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


Can you please post a picture since this link is broken? I’d love to see.  Thanks!


----------



## lovely_bag

Hello!

I am new to Celine and could not find this (vintage) design.

Is someone here able to authenticate this crossbody bag? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## choco-yummy

Hi Sophia,
I’m first time on Celine in tpf. Appreciate your kind help to identify this bucket bag. It’s sold by a private seller on our local market place 
Please let me know if additional photos are required.


----------



## ranbee9

Hi all! It's my first time posting here. Need some help authenticating this vintage Celine. Thank you for your time!

Item: Celine Tote Bag
Listing Number: unsure as this isn't listed on ebay
Seller: txytyl21 on Carousell
Link: https://carousell.app.link/3pjt5AOk9jb


----------



## IntheOcean

ranbee9 said:


> Hi all! It's my first time posting here. Need some help authenticating this vintage Celine. Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item: Celine Tote Bag
> Listing Number: unsure as this isn't listed on ebay
> Seller: txytyl21 on Carousell
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/3pjt5AOk9jb


Hi. I'm not an authenticator for Celine, just thought I'd let you know: the lady who was doing Celine here on the forums hasn't visited for some time. But either way, she doesn't authenticate vintage Celine, only the Phoebe Philo era bags. Your best course of action would be to look for a paid authenticator (and make sure they really know the brand).


----------



## ranbee9

IntheOcean said:


> Hi. I'm not an authenticator for Celine, just thought I'd let you know: the lady who was doing Celine here on the forums hasn't visited for some time. But either way, she doesn't authenticate vintage Celine, only the Phoebe Philo era bags. Your best course of action would be to look for a paid authenticator (and make sure they really know the brand).



Hi! I see. Alright, thank you for the advice. I'll probably do that


----------



## MeBagaholic

Is the serial date code supposed to match the tag that comes in it?
I got ava bag from 24s but they are different


----------



## romagirl21

Hi I’m new here so please let me know if I’m doing this wrong! I am considering buying this vintage Celine box style bag but it’s unique which has me a bit worried. I want to at least semi-verify it before ordering. It’s on posh but I don’t trust them anyway.

thank you!


----------



## ++Chom++

Hi, i have a question, i just bought a celine box bag preloved but the bag is ver new (this year stamp). Everything seems fine but the dustbag that came with it are in black outside and also black inside (instead of white inside) Is it a red flag?
Can anyone help advice? I am so nervous now


----------



## maite87

Hi all, seeking advice on a Celine Classic Box Bag I purchased on Vestiaire Collective (the bag passed VC's authentication process). While the obvious markers (logo, zipper, hardware, etc.) look good, I have some doubts when looking at the vertical stitching on the front left side (when the bag/flap is open). Is this a red flag? For context, the seller claims to only sell authentic items from private sales (e.g. Friends and Family sales, etc.) so wondering if this model may have been a display model. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## NHH

Hello, does anyone know if the Celine Big Bag (small, 2019) should have a serial number? I have spotted the MADE IN ITALY stamp but can't locate a serial number. Thank you


----------



## irina64

Hello Sophia and fellow Celine lovers!
Would you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag
Date code: S-MP-3196
Purchased at a local second hand store.
Thank you very much!


----------



## ohboyz

Hi Sophia! Big fan of yours and your expertise. Can please help authenticate this Celine box bag from Fashionphile?


----------



## kiersten2792

Hi Sophia! Seeking advice for this Celine Horizontal Cabas. It's a steal for the price (if it's authentic)

Item: Celine Horizontal Cabas
Item Number: N/A
Seller Name: maui84
Link: https://carousell.app.link/m0sP5FUa1kb

Thank you!


----------



## danna_b

Hello Celine lovers 
Do you know how to authenticate new Celine sangle? Does it have the serial number inside that is matching serial number on the Authenticity card? I don't own any Celine bag, and I'm thinking to buy one preloved from private seller, but not sure for what to look. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Sophia

Hello all - I’m back after a bit of a hiatus. Life got a bit crazy. As for now - I will be authenticating Phoebe Philo era Céline again. So do feel free to send inquiries my way!


----------



## mrandall

Sophia said:


> Hello all - I’m back after a bit of a hiatus. Life got a bit crazy. As for now - I will be authenticating Phoebe Philo era Céline again. So do feel free to send inquiries my way!


Hi Sophia, 
I found a vintage Celine purse many years back at an antique store and would love your opinion on whether it is authentic or not. It does not have a decipher date code but I didn’t know if that applied to the earlier releases. It does appear to be heat stamped and has an AILEE zipper. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I’m not sure whom else to ask.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Sophia said:


> Hello all - I’m back after a bit of a hiatus. Life got a bit crazy. As for now - I will be authenticating Phoebe Philo era Céline again. So do feel free to send inquiries my way!


Welcome back! I recently bought this box bag at a major discount from the luxury closet. Serial number is hard to take pics of since its in the corner

Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
Seller: The Luxury Closet
Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/p...Zm8lDZaNCL6oarvZjggVjwHocumUC9BArkzTtPo7ER2uI


----------



## watermelonpop

Item: Authentic Celine Sangle Seau Bag Calfskin Small Black
Listing Number: 115427243048
Seller: gasemaso
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1154272430..._Ugo1Y3Tae&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Comments: I know there are replicas out there & she said it was a gift, so any help would be appreciated as I’m new to Celine. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

LilMissCutie said:


> Welcome back! I recently bought this box bag at a major discount from the luxury closet. Serial number is hard to take pics of since its in the corner
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Box Bag
> Seller: The Luxury Closet
> Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/p...Zm8lDZaNCL6oarvZjggVjwHocumUC9BArkzTtPo7ER2uI
> 
> View attachment 5600493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600504


Authentic


----------



## LilMissCutie

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you


----------



## mrandall

mrandall said:


> Hi Sophia,
> I found a vintage Celine purse many years back at an antique store and would love your opinion on whether it is authentic or not. It does not have a decipher date code but I didn’t know if that applied to the earlier releases. It does appear to be heat stamped and has an AILEE zipper. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I’m not sure whom else to ask.
> 
> View attachment 5600427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600430
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600432


Just as a side note. I know that the forum requests a link to a for sale website; however I do not have mine listed because it would be wrong to mislead anyone if it was not authentic. But I would surely love any advice or information!


----------



## Sophia

mrandall said:


> Just as a side note. I know that the forum requests a link to a for sale website; however I do not have mine listed because it would be wrong to mislead anyone if it was not authentic. But I would surely love any advice or information!


Hey dear. Sorry I only authenticate Phoebe Philo era Céline.


----------



## henrdor9797

Hi all, can someone help ID/authenticate this wallet? I'm tihnking of buying it second-hand but cannot find the model/style through a simple google search, thank you!


----------



## Sophia

henrdor9797 said:


> Hi all, can someone help ID/authenticate this wallet? I'm tihnking of buying it second-hand but cannot find the model/style through a simple google search, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603312
> View attachment 5603313
> View attachment 5603314


Fake


----------



## sophiegray

Hi! May i request for authentication on this celine bag? Thank you

Item: celine micro belt bag
Listing Number: n/a. It is not from ebay
Seller: purse maison
Link:https://pursemaison.com/products/celine-mini-belt-bag-in-black-grained-calfskin-and-gold-hardware
Comments: this is an independent reseller of luxury bag online store. Apologies if im doing something wrong with posting. Newcomer here


----------



## salt.commune

Hello Authenticators,

I was hoping you could take a look at the below listing to confirm the style name and authenticate the bag.

Item: Vintage Celine
Listing Number:82197521330
Seller: okmaybe2
Link: https://merc.li/cG6gYnjcb?sv=3
Comments:

Thanks so much for your time and assistance!


----------



## Sophia

sophiegray said:


> Hi! May i request for authentication on this celine bag? Thank you
> 
> Item: celine micro belt bag
> Listing Number: n/a. It is not from ebay
> Seller: purse maison
> Link:https://pursemaison.com/products/celine-mini-belt-bag-in-black-grained-calfskin-and-gold-hardware
> Comments: this is an independent reseller of luxury bag online store. Apologies if im doing something wrong with posting. Newcomer here
> 
> View attachment 5606348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606359


Private message me!


----------



## sophiegray

Hi Sophia! May I have the Celine bag authenticated? If i violated on posting, I am sorry.


----------



## Sophia

sophiegray said:


> Hi Sophia! May I have the Celine bag authenticated? If i violated on posting, I am sorry.



The bag listed is authentic - but it's the mini and not the micro as the listing states. I'm actually considering letting go of my brand new mini belt with dust bag and tags if you're interested!


----------



## kiersten2792

Sophia said:


> Hello all - I’m back after a bit of a hiatus. Life got a bit crazy. As for now - I will be authenticating Phoebe Philo era Céline again. So do feel free to send inquiries my way!


Hi Sophia! Welcome back!
Just wondering whether this Celine bag is authentic.

Item: Celine Frame Bag
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-medium-frame-shoulder-bag-790546

Hope you can help me, it’s on sale for a very good price and tempted to buy it. Thanks


----------



## sophiegray

Sophia said:


> The bag listed is authentic - but it's the mini and not the micro as the listing states. I'm actually considering letting go of my brand new mini belt with dust bag and tags if you're interested!


Hi Sophia, kindly send me photos and price. It seems i can’t send a private message to you.


----------



## Sophia

sophiegray said:


> Hi Sophia, kindly send me photos and price. It seems i can’t send a private message to you.



Hmm I can’t message you either! Write me on IG - forloveofceline


----------



## sophiegray

H


Sophia said:


> Hmm I can’t message you either! Write me on IG - forloveofcelin
> 
> 
> Sophia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I can’t message you either! Write me on IG - forloveofceline
> 
> 
> 
> hi! It’s burgundy color?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sophia

kiersten2792 said:


> Hi Sophia! Welcome back!
> Just wondering whether this Celine bag is authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Frame Bag
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-shiny-smooth-calfskin-medium-frame-shoulder-bag-790546
> 
> Hope you can help me, it’s on sale for a very good price and tempted to buy it. Thanks


Authentic!


----------



## Sophia

sophiegray said:


> H


Can you message me on IG? As this is the authentication thread


----------



## kiersten2792

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Omg thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## emilyfuller3

Hi Sophia! Thanks so much for your help.
Just wondering whether this Celine bag is authentic.

Item: Celine Handbag
Seller: Vestaire
Serial: M08
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...khaki-polyester-celine-handbag-25549147.shtml


----------



## Sophia

emilyfuller3 said:


> Hi Sophia! Thanks so much for your help.
> Just wondering whether this Celine bag is authentic.
> 
> Item: Celine Handbag
> Seller: Vestaire
> Serial: M08
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...khaki-polyester-celine-handbag-25549147.shtml


Hmm the link isn’t working


----------



## gmyjune

Hi, I just purchased a preowned Celine Box Bag in Red from Fashionphile. I am very excited when I received it however the color looks a bit orangish red and my biggest concerns are 1) the edges are red vs black as I saw from other pictures 2) The imprint of Made in Italy is very blurry. Is this fake? I am posting a few photos and the original post below. Can anyone please help me? Thank you very much! 









						CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Red | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap in Red. This chic shoulder bag is crafted of luxuriously smooth red box calfskin leather in the medium size. The bag features a waist-length shoulder strap and a facing flap with a gold switch-lock. The flap opens to a partitioned...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## gmyjune

Item: Celine Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Red
Listing Number: 744676
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-red-744676
Comments: Hi, I just purchased a preowned Celine Box Bag in Red from Fashionphile. I am very excited when I received it however the color looks a bit orangish red and my biggest concerns are 1) the edges are red vs black as I saw from other pictures 2) The imprint of Made in Italy is very blurry. Is this fake? I am posting a few photos and the original post above. Can anyone please help me? Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

gmyjune said:


> Item: Celine Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Red
> Listing Number: 744676
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-red-744676
> Comments: Hi, I just purchased a preowned Celine Box Bag in Red from Fashionphile. I am very excited when I received it however the color looks a bit orangish red and my biggest concerns are 1) the edges are red vs black as I saw from other pictures 2) The imprint of Made in Italy is very blurry. Is this fake? I am posting a few photos and the original post above. Can anyone please help me? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5607375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607382


Can you take a picture of the date code on your bag for me?


----------



## gmyjune

Sophia said:


> Can you take a picture of the date code on your bag for me?


I tried vey hard, but can barely took a good one. Are the attached ones good enough? Thank you very much!


----------



## Sophia

gmyjune said:


> I tried vey hard, but can barely took a good one. Are the attached ones good enough? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5607472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607474


can you at least tell me the letters and the 4 numbers?


----------



## gmyjune

Sophia said:


> can you at least tell me the letters and the 4 numbers?


I believe it is S CE 0113...Oh it is actually in the listing. So that is correct.


----------



## Sophia

gmyjune said:


> I believe it is S CE 0113...Oh it is actually in the listing. So that is correct.


I believe you purchased a Vermillion Classic from the 2013 Collection. It's true that the Red Classic's have a black edge paint, but the Vermillion (which is an orange red color) featured same color edge paint.


----------



## stephaniejayne77

Hi Sophia, would it be at all possible for you to authenticate this for me, please?

Item: Celine Black Triomphe in shiny calfskin
Listing Number: 275450642180
Seller: eBay, tutussparkletoo7
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275450642180?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0&ssspo=u8vOhxTWQFW&sssrc=2349624&ssuid=GZFM7BDlQpG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## clemvccn

stephaniejayne77 said:


> Hi Sophia, would it be at all possible for you to authenticate this for me, please?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Triomphe in shiny calfskin
> Listing Number: 275450642180
> Seller: eBay, tutussparkletoo7
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275450642180?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0&ssspo=u8vOhxTWQFW&sssrc=2349624&ssuid=GZFM7BDlQpG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Hi! I’m not an authenticator (and Sophia only authenticate Phoebe Philo Céline) but I would stay away from this one if I were you. I own a couple triomphe bags and there are a few things that seem off on that one.


----------



## Sophia

stephaniejayne77 said:


> Hi Sophia, would it be at all possible for you to authenticate this for me, please?
> 
> Item: Celine Black Triomphe in shiny calfskin
> Listing Number: 275450642180
> Seller: eBay, tutussparkletoo7
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275450642180?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0&ssspo=u8vOhxTWQFW&sssrc=2349624&ssuid=GZFM7BDlQpG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


I do own a Triomphe and this bag is fake.


----------



## kat99

Hi Sophia! Would you be able to authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Item: Celine Frame Bag
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celi...rame-shoulder-bag-dark-navy-claycourt-1041731


----------



## gmyjune

Sophia said:


> I believe you purchased a Vermillion Classic from the 2013 Collection. It's true that the Red Classic's have a black edge paint, but the Vermillion (which is an orange red color) featured same color edge paint.


Thank you a lot! On the good side, it is authentic. But sounds like it is not the real Red one


----------



## Sophia

kat99 said:


> Hi Sophia! Would you be able to authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Celine Frame Bag
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celi...rame-shoulder-bag-dark-navy-claycourt-1041731


Hey dear - Authentic - but keep in mind the leather on the strap has already started to bubble and distort. I have 3 Frame bags and one of them is prone to this issue.


----------



## kat99

Sophia said:


> Hey dear - Authentic - but keep in mind the leather on the strap has already started to bubble and distort. I have 3 Frame bags and one of them is prone to this issue.



You are an angel to note this, thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

kat99 said:


> You are an angel to note this, thank you so much!


Of course, glad to help! Follow me on IG if you have it - forloveofceline


----------



## sophiegray

Hi Sophia! Just checked your ig account! Uour Celine bag collection is wonderful!


----------



## sophiegray

Hi! May i know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine tri color nano luggage Handbag
Seller: Prelovedbagscloset_2
Listing number: n/a
Link:


----------



## Sophia

sophiegray said:


> Hi! May i know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Celine tri color nano luggage Handbag
> Seller: Prelovedbagscloset_2
> Listing number: n/a
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 5608269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608276



Can you send the link to the listing again?


----------



## sophiegray

Sophia said:


> Can you send the link to the listing again?


Im sorry, forgot to paste the link. Here it is:

Or the attached qr code if above link do not work.


----------



## Sophia

sophiegray said:


> Im sorry, forgot to paste the link. Here it is:
> 
> Or the attached qr code if above link do not work.
> 
> View attachment 5608417



It’s still not working for me - can you dm it to me on Ig


----------



## livinginnw

Good day! I can’t seem to identify this pink color nano on TheRealReal from the 2019 collection of nano bags. Is this authentic? What shade is it called, I’d like to see how it looks in other lights. Thank you so so much! 

Summer 2019 Collection by Phoebe Philo


----------



## Sophia

livinginnw said:


> Good day! I can’t seem to identify this pink color nano on TheRealReal from the 2019 collection of nano bags. Is this authentic? What shade is it called, I’d like to see how it looks in other lights. Thank you so so much!
> 
> Summer 2019 Collection by Phoebe Philo


This color was released in 2019 for the Nano.


----------



## livinginnw

Sophia said:


> This color was released in 2019 for the Nano.


Thank you!!


----------



## pkkk

Hello Sophie,

Glad to hear that you are back! I found my Celine classic bag from the vintage shop near my neighborhood and I wonder if it is authentic. I had attached the pictures of it for you to take a look, could you kindly help to check if it is authentic. Appreciated your kind assistance in advance.


----------



## Sophia

pkkk said:


> Hello Sophie,
> 
> Glad to hear that you are back! I found my Celine classic bag from the vintage shop near my neighborhood and I wonder if it is authentic. I had attached the pictures of it for you to take a look, could you kindly help to check if it is authentic. Appreciated your kind assistance in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5611462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611478


Hey dear - can you send me another picture of the Made in Italy stamp from a lower angle? I just want to confirm - I am pretty sure this bag is a super fake though.


----------



## pkkk

Sophia said:


> Hey dear - can you send me another picture of the Made in Italy stamp from a lower angle? I just want to confirm - I am pretty sure this bag is a super fake though.


Here is the additional photo you have asked for. And could you kindly help to clarify that in which spot do you think that this bag is fake for my knowledge reference, if I may ask. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sophia

pkkk said:


> Here is the additional photo you have asked for. And could you kindly help to clarify that in which spot do you think that this bag is fake for my knowledge reference, if I may ask. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5611662


Can confirm that your bag in question is a replica. 

One of the hardest things to replicate is the font on the Made in Italy stamp. Although it seems to be in the right format, the super fakes have a font that is just slightly too thin and without enough spacing in between each letter. I'll attach an image of an authentic stamping on a Classic for you.


----------



## pkkk

Sophia said:


> Can confirm that your bag in question is a replica.
> 
> One of the hardest things to replicate is the font on the Made in Italy stamp. Although it seems to be in the right format, the super fakes have a font that is just slightly too thin and without enough spacing in between each letter. I'll attach an image of an authentic stamping on a Classic for you.
> 
> View attachment 5611678


Thank you so much Sophia for sharing the valued knowledge and your time. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Sophia

pkkk said:


> Thank you so much Sophia for sharing the valued knowledge and your time. Have a nice weekend!


You're very welcome. I'm so sorry about your experience with this bag. Hope you can get it sorted out!


----------



## hannahmaetion

hi sophia! was hoping you might be able to authenticate this for me? please ◡̈  

Item: CELINE Trio Shoulder Bag Lambskin sheep leather Yellow Used Women crossbody logo
Listing Number: 314081485049
Seller: eBay, brandoff
Link: here

also just wondering: there is another listing (here) where the yellow appears more mustard but the hardware/lettering is silver. i feel like trios only come with gold accents? or is silver a thing? 

thanks!!


----------



## Sophia

hannahmaetion said:


> hi sophia! was hoping you might be able to authenticate this for me? please ◡̈
> 
> Item: CELINE Trio Shoulder Bag Lambskin sheep leather Yellow Used Women crossbody logo
> Listing Number: 314081485049
> Seller: eBay, brandoff
> Link: here
> 
> also just wondering: there is another listing (here) where the yellow appears more mustard but the hardware/lettering is silver. i feel like trios only come with gold accents? or is silver a thing?
> 
> thanks!!


Hey dear! 

Both bags are authentic. The Trio has seen silver hardware on many different colors in the past.


----------



## hannahmaetion

Sophia said:


> Hey dear!
> 
> Both bags are authentic. The Trio has seen silver hardware on many different colors in the past.


you are a goddess and asset to this community. thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia

hannahmaetion said:


> you are a goddess and asset to this community. thank you so much!


Anytime dear!


----------



## jmc3007

Sophia said:


> Can confirm that your bag in question is a replica.
> 
> One of the hardest things to replicate is the font on the Made in Italy stamp. Although it seems to be in the right format, the super fakes have a font that is just slightly too thin and without enough spacing in between each letter. I'll attach an image of an authentic stamping on a Classic for you.
> 
> View attachment 5611678


Also I’d add that there’s an overall weight impression on the entire Made in Italy portion of the brown super fake whereas the genuine one shows no heaviness at all and an imprint of each letter individually. When you zoom in on the brown box, you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## Mirisaa

Dear Sophia, Do you also authenticate  jewelry? (Specifically the alphabet necklace)

Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sophia

Mirisaa said:


> Dear Sophia, Do you also authenticate  jewelry? (Specifically the alphabet necklace)
> 
> Thank you and have a wonderful day!


I do! Only Phoebe era Old Céline! Feel free to PM me - I do need pictures of the overall piece and also close pictures of the logo and made in Italy stamp!


----------



## JLT1

Hi Sophia,

So lovely to have you back again! Are you able to authenticate the following for me? It’s a nano belt bag in light taupe and a small trio in black.


----------



## Sophia

JLT1 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> So lovely to have you back again! Are you able to authenticate the following for me? It’s a nano belt bag in light taupe and a small trio in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620654
> View attachment 5620655
> View attachment 5620656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620649
> View attachment 5620651
> View attachment 5620652
> View attachment 5620653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620657


Hi! Can you post pictures of the strap attachment on the Trio and the Made in Italy stamp on the Belt? Thanks!


----------



## Simonna

Hello Sophia, 
I impulsivly bought this bag, but now I have serious doubts about its authenticity (the zipper and Hardware especially). Maybe you could help me out?
Item: Celine Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: 24168612
Seller: Juliette (via vestiare)
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...der-classic-celine-handtaschen-24168612.shtml
Comments: the stamp reads s ce 1122

thank you very much in advance!
Simonna


----------



## JLT1

Sophia said:


> Hi! Can you post pictures of the strap attachment on the Trio and the Made in Italy stamp on the Belt? Thanks!





Apologies the writing isn’t clearer. I got this cleaned at a bag spa and the suede is rather worn inside. Please let me know if you want another pic.

I will have the photo of the Trio strap attachment when I get home.


----------



## JLT1

Sophia said:


> Hi! Can you post pictures of the strap attachment on the Trio and the Made in Italy stamp on the Belt? Thanks!





I had to brighten the photo so you can see. But hard to take a pic in there. Hope it helps


----------



## Sophia

JLT1 said:


> View attachment 5621293
> 
> Apologies the writing isn’t clearer. I got this cleaned at a bag spa and the suede is rather worn inside. Please let me know if you want another pic.
> 
> I will have the photo of the Trio strap attachment when I get home.





JLT1 said:


> View attachment 5621293
> 
> Apologies the writing isn’t clearer. I got this cleaned at a bag spa and the suede is rather worn inside. Please let me know if you want another pic.
> 
> I will have the photo of the Trio strap attachment when I get home.


Belt is authentic


----------



## Sophia

JLT1 said:


> View attachment 5621324
> 
> I had to brighten the photo so you can see. But hard to take a pic in there. Hope it helps


Authentic


----------



## JLT1

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you and thank you!


----------



## snowysummer

Hi Sophia, I'm looking to buy my first designer bag! Seeking your help to take a look at these 2 listings if you could (: Thanks in advance for your time and expertise!

Listing #1
Item: Mini Belt Bag (Black)
Listing Number: n/a not ebay
Seller: LL Wong @moana
Link: https://carousell.com/p/1141292345

Listing #2
Item: Mini Belt Bag (Black)
Listing Number: n/a not ebay
Seller: Jojo @jojoxoxo
Link: https://carousell.com/p/1047554817


----------



## Sophia

snowysummer said:


> Hi Sophia, I'm looking to buy my first designer bag! Seeking your help to take a look at these 2 listings if you could (: Thanks in advance for your time and expertise!
> 
> Listing #1
> Item: Mini Belt Bag (Black)
> Listing Number: n/a not ebay
> Seller: LL Wong @moana
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/1141292345
> 
> Listing #2
> Item: Mini Belt Bag (Black)
> Listing Number: n/a not ebay
> Seller: Jojo @jojoxoxo
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/1047554817


I do need clear pictures of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp in order to authenticate


----------



## snowysummer

Sophia said:


> I do need clear pictures of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp in order to authenticate


Hi Sophia, here's the pictures of the logo and Made in Italy stamp from Listing #1. The pictures of the Made in Italy stamp are not very clear, seems like the seller tried her best but its quite hard to get a good angle.


----------



## Sophia

snowysummer said:


> Hi Sophia, here's the pictures of the logo and Made in Italy stamp from Listing #1. The pictures of the Made in Italy stamp are not very clear, seems like the seller tried her best but its quite hard to get a good angle.
> 
> View attachment 5621786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621789


Authentic


----------



## Simonna

Simonna said:


> Hello Sophia,
> I impulsivly bought this bag, but now I have serious doubts about its authenticity (the zipper and Hardware especially). Maybe you could help me out?
> Item: Celine Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: 24168612
> Seller: Juliette (via vestiare)
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...der-classic-celine-handtaschen-24168612.shtml
> Comments: the stamp reads s ce 1122
> 
> thank you very much in advance!
> Simonna
> 
> View attachment 5621125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621128


Hi Sophia,
would you take a look AT this bag? 
I already sent it back to VC and they will take a second look at it, but I am very anxious nonetheless...
Thank you very much!!


----------



## jknicolas

Good evening Sophia.. I got this Celine trapeze bag at a local consignment store. I believe this is from the Phoebe Philo era. Please kindly authenticate. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sophia

jknicolas said:


> Good evening Sophia.. I got this Celine trapeze bag at a local consignment store. I believe this is from the Phoebe Philo era. Please kindly authenticate. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5623684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623691


Authentic


----------



## jknicolas

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much again.. God bless always!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Sophia! I hope you're doing well. Could you please take a look at this Trapeze? I got a really good deal on it, and it would be my second Celine bag (if it's authentic, of course.) The bag is quite well used, so the stamps inside are difficult to see, sorry about that. If you need any more photos, let me know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

More photos:


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> More photos:
> 
> View attachment 5623977
> View attachment 5623980
> View attachment 5623982
> View attachment 5623990
> View attachment 5623991
> View attachment 5623992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623993


Authentic dear! Hope you've been well xx


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> Authentic dear! Hope you've been well xx


Thank you!!  I'm a big fan of mixing materials in a garment, cannot wait to wear this beauty (it needs some TLC, though.)


----------



## teapleasenosugar

Sophia said:


> Hi dear sorry I missed this! I will private message you! The bag on TRR is authentic though!


Hello Sophia!
Please help me authenticate my teen box bag, this is the old Celine and I can’t find any date code insight


----------



## Sophia

teapleasenosugar said:


> Hello Sophia!
> Please help me authenticate my teen box bag, this is the old Celine and I can’t find any date code insight
> 
> View attachment 5625813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625818


The date code is stamped inside the zip pocket. Can you send a picture of the Made in Italy stamp head on?


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Good morning, bought this at a thrift shop here in the ph at a bargain price. Not sure if it is real. Thank you
Celine trio
Code placed is F-FA-0132


----------



## Sophia

Noelle marie rodriguez said:


> Good morning, bought this at a thrift shop here in the ph at a bargain price. Not sure if it is real. Thank you
> Celine trio
> Code placed is F-FA-0132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626150


Bag is fake


----------



## teapleasenosugar

Sophia said:


> The date code is stamped inside the zip pocket. Can you send a picture of the Made in Italy stamp head on?


Here it is


----------



## snowysummer

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Sophia said:


> Bag is fake


Oh thank you for the information mam


----------



## Sophia

teapleasenosugar said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 5626276


Sorry I do need the date code


----------



## teapleasenosugar

Sophia said:


> Sorry I do need the date code


Sophia, i can't catch it with a camera and hands, bag is new and tight, by these photos which i already sent, do you think that it's original? Some thoughts?


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Sophia! I'm being offered this gorgeous red python (not sure if embossed or genuine, though?) medium Trapeze by an acquaintance after having told her about the one I recently purchased. It's in really good condition and she said she'd bought it from the boutique, but I thought I should check with you all the same before deciding whether or not I'll go through with the purchase. Hope the pictures are clear enough. Thank you in advance 



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## nl.milan

Hello!
I’d like to kindly ask you what do you think of this python Mini Belt bag.

I’m not a big expert of Céline bags - I only have a Medium Big Bag from 2017 - but I can’t find the date code in this Belt bag. 
The leather is very similar to my Big Bag, and python skin is genuine and very beautiful, but I’m a little scared coz I can’t find the date code anywhere inside the bag.

Thank you very much for any information!


----------



## Sophia

nl.milan said:


> Hello!
> I’d like to kindly ask you what do you think of this python Mini Belt bag.
> 
> I’m not a big expert of Céline bags - I only have a Medium Big Bag from 2017 - but I can’t find the date code in this Belt bag.
> The leather is very similar to my Big Bag, and python skin is genuine and very beautiful, but I’m a little scared coz I can’t find the date code anywhere inside the bag.
> 
> Thank you very much for any information!
> 
> View attachment 5627932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627957


Have you tried looking for the date code inside the zippered pocket?


----------



## nl.milan

Sophia said:


> Have you tried looking for the date code inside the zippered pocket?


Yes, it’s the first place I’ve looked. I even turned the pocket inside out to have a better view but it’s not there


----------



## teapleasenosugar

Sophia said:


> Have you tried looking for the date code inside the zippered pocket?


Sophia, will you answer to me?


----------



## Sophia

teapleasenosugar said:


> Sophia, will you answer to me?


Sorry, I cannot give you an honest authentication without picture of the date code. Especially when the Classic Box Bags see the most A+ grade super fakes.


----------



## auch

Item: Celine Medium Python Box Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: The Real Real
Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/celine-medium-python-classic-box-bag-drc31
Comments: Can you please help authenticate this bag?  I believe it's a Phoebe Philo Resort 2011 collection, but based on what I'm reading online, I can't tell if it's 100% authentic because the serial # is in the outside pocket and not the inside zip pocket. The strap hardware also seems to be different than the newer bag perhaps? Serial number is S-CE-1100. Some of the pics are making the color look green/neon. It's more of a really bright yellow. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Sophia

auch said:


> Item: Celine Medium Python Box Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/celine-medium-python-classic-box-bag-drc31
> Comments: Can you please help authenticate this bag?  I believe it's a Phoebe Philo Resort 2011 collection, but based on what I'm reading online, I can't tell if it's 100% authentic because the serial # is in the outside pocket and not the inside zip pocket. The strap hardware also seems to be different than the newer bag perhaps? Serial number is S-CE-1100. Some of the pics are making the color look green/neon. It's more of a really bright yellow. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628141
> 
> View attachment 5628138
> View attachment 5628139
> View attachment 5628140
> 
> View attachment 5628136
> View attachment 5628137


The hardware matches perfectly for the Classics from this year. Would it be possible for you to snap a picture of the date code?


----------



## larhot

Hi dear Sophia, 

I hope you are well! If you have time, kindly give your opinion on this Classic Medium Bag:

Item: Céline Classic Medium Bag in Nude, "patent" leather 
Listing number: -
Seller: resee.com
Link: https://www.resee.com/celine-nude-box-bag-pink.html

Thank you for your time and effort


----------



## auch

Sophia said:


> The hardware matches perfectly for the Classics from this year. Would it be possible for you to snap a picture of the date code?


----------



## Sophia

auch said:


> View attachment 5628410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628411


Authentic!


----------



## auch

Sophia said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Twill Bill

Hello Sophia,

Would you be able to authenticate either of these bags?

Item: Celine Medium Tri-Fold Bag (grey)
Listing Number: -
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/celine-calfskin-medium-tri-fold-bag-egakc

Item: Celine Medium Tri-Fold Bag (red)
Listing Number: -
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-medium-tri-fold-bag-eu2mx

Comments: I completely missed the tri-fold when it was available, so I'm not familiar with the details of the bag or the colourways. I'm wondering if the prices are too good to be true


----------



## Sophia

Twill Bill said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate either of these bags?
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Tri-Fold Bag (grey)
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/celine-calfskin-medium-tri-fold-bag-egakc
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Tri-Fold Bag (red)
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-medium-tri-fold-bag-eu2mx
> 
> Comments: I completely missed the tri-fold when it was available, so I'm not familiar with the details of the bag or the colourways. I'm wondering if the prices are too good to be true


I do need more pictures of the first one to properly authenticate, but the second one is authentic


----------



## Twill Bill

Sophia said:


> I do need more pictures of the first one to properly authenticate, but the second one is authentic


Thank you so much, I really appreciate this!


----------



## jmc3007

nl.milan said:


> Yes, it’s the first place I’ve looked. I even turned the pocket inside out to have a better view but it’s not there


try looking UNDER the flap, along one of the sides I believe.


----------



## evilbelette

Hello Sophia

Would you help authenticate this Celine bag ?

Item: Celine small belt bag
Listing Number: N/a
Seller: vestiaire collective
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...sac-a-main-celine-belt-en-coton-5964790.shtml
Comments:
I bought the bag years ago from vestiaire. It was authenticated by their team but I have always had doubts about its authenticity. One of the reasons is that the tabs where the shoulder strap attaches started to unravel after I wore it only a handful of times. Can you tell me if you think it’s authentic? If it is I will try to have it repaired. Otherwise I won’t bother. Many thanks for your help !


----------



## Sophia

evilbelette said:


> Hello Sophia
> 
> Would you help authenticate this Celine bag ?
> 
> Item: Celine small belt bag
> Listing Number: N/a
> Seller: vestiaire collective
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...sac-a-main-celine-belt-en-coton-5964790.shtml
> Comments:
> I bought the bag years ago from vestiaire. It was authenticated by their team but I have always had doubts about its authenticity. One of the reasons is that the tabs where the shoulder strap attaches started to unravel after I wore it only a handful of times. Can you tell me if you think it’s authentic? If it is I will try to have it repaired. Otherwise I won’t bother. Many thanks for your help !
> 
> View attachment 5630106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630114
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630117


Bag is authentic!


----------



## evilbelette

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic!


Thank you so so much!!


----------



## ndymiaw

Hi Sophia, could you please help me authenticate this celine box? No number on the nose of the zipper, but bag might be from 2011? Many thanks


----------



## larhot

Dear Sophia, if you have time and feel like checking, please have a look at this listing:

Item: Céline Classic Bag
Listing number: 20825621
Seller: Mi via vestiaire collective
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...der-classic-celine-handtaschen-20825621.shtml

thank you for the time and effort that you spend on all our messages and questions


----------



## Sophia

ndymiaw said:


> Hi Sophia, could you please help me authenticate this celine box? No number on the nose of the zipper, but bag might be from 2011? Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5632807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632815


I've owned this bag before! This is the Olive Classic from 2011. Authentic. The Box leather was treated much differently in the earlier years - prone to lose structure - BUT the sheen is sublime. Beautiful!


----------



## ndymiaw

Sophia said:


> I've owned this bag before! This is the Olive Classic from 2011. Authentic. The Box leather was treated much differently in the earlier years - prone to lose structure - BUT the sheen is sublime. Beautiful!


Thank you so much   you’re an angel. Yes, i notice the leather is much more softer, love it.


----------



## Sophia

ndymiaw said:


> Thank you so much   you’re an angel. Yes, i notice the leather is much more softer, love it.


It is so stunning - the Box bags of the early years really patina so beautifully! Wear in good health dear!


----------



## jessilou

Hi, Sophia! Could you help me authenticate this Celine Eyelet Bag from Vestiaire? Thank you so much!

Item: Celine Eyelet Bag
Listing number: 22951783
Seller: elaine11276133
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-eyelet-celine-handbag-22951783.shtml


----------



## melte

Hi Sophia,
Could you please help me authenticate this Celine Belt Bag (mini) that I bought from vestiaire? I found the serial number but it's barely readable. Please let me know if you want more pictures.

Item:Mini Celine belt bag
Listing Number:26995311
Seller: athena2106211
Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-belt-celine-handbag-26995311.shtml
Comments:I talked with the Vestiaire customer service and they agreed to do a second check so I can send it back for the second check within 6 days now. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## hijulisa

Hello Sophia 

Could you please help me authenticate this Celine classic in lizard? 

I've attached the files since there are quite a few pictures. Sorry if the lighting looks inconsistent, some of it is in indoor lighting and some in outdoor lighting. 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## loveluxe1

Hello Sophia, 

Can you help me authenticate this Box Bag I am looking to buy. Good price but something seems off! I suspect a buyer returned it because their IG post said sold but it’s still available on the website. Thank you for lending your expertise!

Item: Céline Box Bag Medium in BURGUNDY, box calf leather
Listing number: 12295CE
Seller: Luxe It Forward
Link: https://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/celine/celine-classic-box-bag-medium290922.html


----------



## nomo173

Good evening - I found this bag at a tag sale today.  Is it possible to authenticate it?  Its from the Nano Luggage collection.  Thank you in advance ☺


----------



## Sophia

nomo173 said:


> Good evening - I found this bag at a tag sale today.  Is it possible to authenticate it?  Its from the Nano Luggage collection.  Thank you in advance ☺


Unfortunately, this bag is fake. It is also the Mini Luggage.


----------



## nomo173

Sophia said:


> Unfortunately, this bag is fake. It is also the Mini Luggage.


Thanks for letting me know. Luckily I paid very little for it I just know not to resell


----------



## Mayann

Hi, 
I bought this celine nano bucket from an acquaintance and want to know if legit. 
Thanks


----------



## jenfan11

Hello,

I was hoping someone would be able to help me authenticate this item. 

Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag 
Listing Number:1025883
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-1025883


----------



## lianned

Hi! Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance! Lianne


----------



## Sophia

lianned said:


> Hi! Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance! Lianne
> 
> View attachment 5651736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651742


I just responded to you a different thread - this bag is a terrible fake.


----------



## Sophia

jenfan11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone would be able to help me authenticate this item.
> 
> Item: Celine Medium Classic Bag
> Listing Number:1025883
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-camel-1025883


Authentic


----------



## downandout

Item: Celine Medium Cabas Phantom
Listing Number: CEL223303
Seller: TheRealReal
Link:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-medium-cabas-phantom-w-belt-fhtbi
		


Comments:

I’m concerned about the belt being shorter on one side


----------



## Sophia

downandout said:


> Item: Celine Medium Cabas Phantom
> Listing Number: CEL223303
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-medium-cabas-phantom-w-belt-fhtbi
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:
> 
> I’m concerned about the belt being shorter on one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653002


I think the shorter belt on one side simply means it wasn't evenly on both sides. You can pull the belt tabs yourself so they are adjusted to the same length


----------



## downandout

Sophia said:


> I think the shorter belt on one side simply means it wasn't evenly on both sides. You can pull the belt tabs yourself so they are adjusted to the same length


thanks for the reply! I thought the same thing and purchased the bag. when it arrived I noticed that the actual belt is shorter on one side, even when fully expanded.


----------



## Sophia

downandout said:


> thanks for the reply! I thought the same thing and purchased the bag. when it arrived I noticed that the actual belt is shorter on one side, even when fully expanded.


Oh I'm sorry - I didn't know you had already purchased it - that is unfortunate! Honestly, if you talk to TRR customer service - I am sure they'd give you a refund on it.


----------



## Sophia

Sophia said:


> Oh I'm sorry - I didn't know you had already purchased it - that is unfortunate! Honestly, if you talk to TRR customer service - I am sure they'd give you a refund on it.


It is an undisclosed defect of some sorts


----------



## downandout

Sophia said:


> It is an undisclosed defect of some sorts


thanks for the follow up! I emailed them and they offered to re-authenticate


----------



## Sophia

downandout said:


> thanks for the follow up! I emailed them and they offered to re-authenticate


I don't think the problem is the authenticity - but the defected belt strap. Do stress that to them.


----------



## downandout

Sophia said:


> I don't think the problem is the authenticity - but the defected belt strap. Do stress that to them.


will do! thanks again for your insight. have you ever heard of a celine making it to market with a defect like that?


----------



## Sophia

downandout said:


> will do! thanks again for your insight. have you ever heard of a celine making it to market with a defect like that?


I will DM you to continue this convo!


----------



## Mayann

Mayann said:


> Hi,
> I bought this celine nano bucket from an acquaintance and want to know if legit.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5650635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650637


Hi Sophia, 

You may have overlooked this one, just need a quick review if authentic or not. Thank you


----------



## Sophia

Mayann said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> You may have overlooked this one, just need a quick review if authentic or not. Thank you


Authentic


----------



## Mayann

Sophia said:


> Authentic


Thank you


----------



## ExcuseMee

Hello,

Could someone please be able to help me authenticate this item. Hopefully the link works. I purchased last night. 

Item: Celine Lizard Medium Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: 1004076
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-lizard-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-natural-1004076


----------



## franalogue

Hi Sophia!

Could you please help me authenticate this item? Thank you in advance.

Item: Celine Small Box Bag
Listing Number: Item #: 1097928
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-bag-black-1097928


----------



## Sophia

franalogue said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this item? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Celine Small Box Bag
> Listing Number: Item #: 1097928
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-box-calfskin-small-classic-box-flap-bag-black-1097928


Did you order the bag? Could you send clearer pictures of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp when you receive it?


----------



## Sophia

ExcuseMee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please be able to help me authenticate this item. Hopefully the link works. I purchased last night.
> 
> Item: Celine Lizard Medium Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: 1004076
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/celine-lizard-medium-classic-box-flap-bag-natural-1004076


Hey dear - Can you send me clearer pictures of the logo and Made in Italy stamp when you receive the bag? You can private message me the pictures and I can authenticate for you. Luckily, FP is great with returns.


----------



## whitewave

Hello,

Can someone help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you.









						Celine
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## ExcuseMee

Sophia said:


> Hey dear - Can you send me clearer pictures of the logo and Made in Italy stamp when you receive the bag? You can private message me the pictures and I can authenticate for you. Luckily, FP is great with returns.


----------



## franalogue

Sophia said:


> Did you order the bag? Could you send clearer pictures of the front logo and the Made in Italy stamp when you receive it?


Apologies it is difficult to capture the Made in Italy stamp in the dark, I’ve also included a couple of photos of the hardware’s interiors if that helps?

Thank you.


----------



## shakalaboom

Hello Sophia, 

Would like to seek for your opinion on this Light Khaki Micro, i have purchased it and it is on the way to me..  i think i should have get it authenticated first, no? Im quite skeptical about the different serial codes but at the same time i have seen people posting their newer Authentic Celine bags with two different serial codes too! So I'm so worried!  

Below are the photos of the bag

Thank you for helping out! Appreciate it!


----------



## Victoria Angel

Celine Frame Bag
I bought from my friend
But I’m not sure this is authentic or fake 
Please help to authenticate my bag
I love this bag 
Thank you so much dear


----------



## Sophia

Victoria Angel said:


> Celine Frame Bag
> I bought from my friend
> But I’m not sure this is authentic or fake
> Please help to authenticate my bag
> I love this bag
> Thank you so much dear
> 
> View attachment 5659379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659383


Need clear pictures of the front logo and the made in Italy stamp to even attempt an authentication. The date code picture would help too


----------



## shakalaboom

shakalaboom said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> Would like to seek for your opinion on this Light Khaki Micro, i have purchased it and it is on the way to me..  i think i should have get it authenticated first, no? Im quite skeptical about the different serial codes but at the same time i have seen people posting their newer Authentic Celine bags with two different serial codes too! So I'm so worried!
> 
> Below are the photos of the bag
> 
> Thank you for helping out! Appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 5658904
> View attachment 5658905
> View attachment 5658906
> View attachment 5658907
> View attachment 5658908
> View attachment 5658909


Hi Sophie, may you please help to have a look on my post? Appreciate it, thanks a lot.


----------



## Sophia

shakalaboom said:


> Hi Sophie, may you please help to have a look on my post? Appreciate it, thanks a lot.


Two different date codes are completely normal. It just means the bag was crafted at two separate locations.


----------



## hijulisa

hijulisa said:


> Hello Sophia
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Celine classic in lizard?
> 
> I've attached the files since there are quite a few pictures. Sorry if the lighting looks inconsistent, some of it is in indoor lighting and some in outdoor lighting.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5638725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638724



Hi Sophia,

You might have missed my post from earlier. When you get a chance, could you provide insight on authentication.

Thank you for your knowledge!!


----------



## Ladychatterly

Is this bum bag real or not? It’s being sold for 300 which feels low


----------



## pkkk

Hello Sophia,

I just would like ask for your advice to confirm if this Celine classic box is authentic. I have attached the photos of it for you to have a look.

Thank you for your kind answer in advance.


----------



## shakalaboom

Sophia said:


> Two different date codes are completely normal. It just means the bag was crafted at two separate locations.


Thank  you very much for your input! So does it mean the bag is authentic?


----------



## Sophia

shakalaboom said:


> Thank  you very much for your input! So does it mean the bag is authentic?


Yes! Sorry


----------



## Ladychatterly

Ladychatterly said:


> Is this bum bag real or not? It’s being sold for 300 which feels low
> 
> View attachment 5662257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662262


Anyone?


----------



## Yanti17

Dear Authenticator… please help me to check this bag 
Item: celine belt bag micro 
Listing Number: 180153ZVA.31AN
Seller:carousel gianna
Link: https://carousell.app.link/REhz9kenpvb
Comments: thx for your help


----------



## shakalaboom

Sophia said:


> Yes! Sorry


No dont be Sorry! I thank you very much for your input Sophia


----------



## pkkk

pkkk said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> I just would like ask for your advice to confirm if this Celine classic box is authentic. I have attached the photos of it for you to have a look.
> 
> Thank you for your kind answer in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5662473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662478





pkkk said:


> Hello Sophia,
> 
> I just would like ask for your advice to confirm if this Celine classic box is authentic. I have attached the photos of it for you to have a look.
> 
> Thank you for your kind answer in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5662473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662478


Hi everyone, I’m not so sure about “made in italy” heat stamp The seller told me this is authentic. may someone please help to have a look on my post? Appreciate it.

Thank you for your kind answer in advance.


----------



## franalogue

Hi Sophia!

Kindly following up on this please?

Thank you!

Franda



franalogue said:


> Apologies it is difficult to capture the Made in Italy stamp in the dark, I’ve also included a couple of photos of the hardware’s interiors if that helps?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5658289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658294


----------



## lilackatz

Hi I’d be so grateful if someone would advise me or give me an opinion. I know you have to give listing info but this bag is mine. I bought it in good faith from Vestiaire Collective in April. I understood everything sold there to be authentic. I am being told that because the bag was sent direct shipping it wasn’t checked or anything. This means anyone could sell fake bags using that option. Anyway I was happy with the bag until I decided to sell it. I have just listed it on Vinted and they have removed it saying the bag is counterfeit. I am so upset.


----------



## Sophia

Yanti17 said:


> Dear Authenticator… please help me to check this bag
> Item: celine belt bag micro
> Listing Number: 180153ZVA.31AN
> Seller:carousel gianna
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/REhz9kenpvb
> Comments: thx for your help
> 
> View attachment 5662823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662831


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

lilackatz said:


> Hi I’d be so grateful if someone would advise me or give me an opinion. I know you have to give listing info but this bag is mine. I bought it in good faith from Vestiaire Collective in April. I understood everything sold there to be authentic. I am being told that because the bag was sent direct shipping it wasn’t checked or anything. This means anyone could sell fake bags using that option. Anyway I was happy with the bag until I decided to sell it. I have just listed it on Vinted and they have removed it saying the bag is counterfeit. I am so upset.
> 
> View attachment 5665478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665483
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665484
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665486


This bag is most definitely counterfeit. So sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## Sophia

franalogue said:


> Hi Sophia!
> 
> Kindly following up on this please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Franda


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

pkkk said:


> Hi everyone, I’m not so sure about “made in italy” heat stamp The seller told me this is authentic. may someone please help to have a look on my post? Appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you for your kind answer in advance.


Bag is authentic


----------



## lilackatz

Sophia said:


> This bag is most definitely counterfeit. So sorry to hear about your experience.


Thank you so much for looking at it for me. I really thought Vestiaire Collective was a safe place to buy from.


----------



## Sophia

lilackatz said:


> Thank you so much for looking at it for me. I really thought Vestiaire Collective was a safe place to buy from.


Do try contacting VC again in regards to this bag - even if time has passed. Honestly, direct shipping or not, VC has a terrible authentication team when it comes to Celine.


----------



## blossom2433

Hi Sophia, I recently made my first purchase on TheRealReal. Could you help check if it is authentic? It's listed as a Belt Micro, though when I received it, it seems more like a Nano? Shared a photo of it side-by-side with my Pico for size comparison. 

Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag
Listing: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-micro-belt-bag-fo4nr


----------



## lmg88

Hi Sophia, 
Would be grateful for your POV on these bags, if you are able!

1. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-clasp-box-celine-handbag-28664192.shtml -- on this one I am particularly suspicious as it has old Céline logo but date code indicates 2019?

2. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e/camel-leather-celine-handbag-26068204.shtml

3. https://hardlyeverwornit.com/products/tan-leather-medium-classic-bag -- heard some horror stories about this site?

Very much appreciate your advice!
L


----------



## Sophia

lmg88 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Would be grateful for your POV on these bags, if you are able!
> 
> 1. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-clasp-box-celine-handbag-28664192.shtml -- on this one I am particularly suspicious as it has old Céline logo but date code indicates 2019?
> 
> 2. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e/camel-leather-celine-handbag-26068204.shtml
> 
> 3. https://hardlyeverwornit.com/products/tan-leather-medium-classic-bag -- heard some horror stories about this site?
> 
> Very much appreciate your advice!
> L


I am unable to open the first two links. Please PM me the details - I only authenticate with clear frontal images of the logo and Made in Italy stamp.


----------



## Sophia

blossom2433 said:


> Hi Sophia, I recently made my first purchase on TheRealReal. Could you help check if it is authentic? It's listed as a Belt Micro, though when I received it, it seems more like a Nano? Shared a photo of it side-by-side with my Pico for size comparison.
> 
> Item: Celine Micro Belt Bag
> Listing: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/celine-micro-belt-bag-fo4nr
> 
> View attachment 5666647
> View attachment 5666648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666655


The bag is most definitely the nano belt. Can you send me a frontal shot of the logo? Feel free to PM it to me. The logo shot you have now is taken at an angle.


----------



## lmg88

Sophia said:


> I am unable to open the first two links. Please PM me the details - I only authenticate with clear frontal images of the logo and Made in Italy stamp.


Sorry about that! I am unable to send PM but here are screenshots of #1 — seller has confirmed the date code ends in 9 which leads me to my confusion of 2019 date with 2018 logo…

For #2 I have requested more detailed photos and will share when I can.


----------



## clumsyma

Hi, kindly help me to authenticate this Celine belt bag please. Thank you very much for your attention.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, can I please get this authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: Celine Baby Marta Sunglasses
Item #: 182671
Seller: Bag Borrow or Steal
Link: https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=182671


----------



## blossom2433

Sophia said:


> The bag is most definitely the nano belt. Can you send me a frontal shot of the logo? Feel free to PM it to me. The logo shot you have now is taken at an angle.


Thanks for confirming the size of this belt bag  sure, here are a few additional shots:


----------



## Sophia

blossom2433 said:


> Thanks for confirming the size of this belt bag  sure, here are a few additional shots:
> View attachment 5667535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667541


Bag is authentic!


----------



## Sophia

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, can I please get this authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Celine Baby Marta Sunglasses
> Item #: 182671
> Seller: Bag Borrow or Steal
> Link: https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=182671
> 
> View attachment 5667443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667454


Authentic


----------



## Sophia

clumsyma said:


> Hi, kindly help me to authenticate this Celine belt bag please. Thank you very much for your attention.


Unsure if it's because the logo has faded, but I'd stay away from this bag.


----------



## Sophia

lmg88 said:


> Sorry about that! I am unable to send PM but here are screenshots of #1 — seller has confirmed the date code ends in 9 which leads me to my confusion of 2019 date with 2018 logo…
> 
> For #2 I have requested more detailed photos and will share when I can.
> 
> View attachment 5667026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667036


Camel Classic is a super fake.


----------



## blossom2433

Sophia said:


> Bag is authentic!


Thank you!


----------



## laurelp73

Elliespurse said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Céline bags and accessories*. Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> 
> *
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to online auction/sale.*
> 
> 
> Please see this thread before posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi, all! What fun to find you here!!!  Hey, am I really not allowed to ask for authentication of a bag I’ve already purchased? I love her and will keep her no matter what, but I have never seen anything similar after searching before purchasing (maybe in 2020???) so would love to know if any of you know about her. She’s a seau sangle, but sooooo much smaller than either of the 2 common sizes, yet with all the outside pockets of the large version. Thanks for sharing any knowledge you have, hive mind!!!


----------



## lmg88

Sophia said:


> Camel Classic is a super fake.


Thank you so much, appreciate your expert eye!

Do you have a POV on this one? https://hardlyeverwornit.com/products/tan-leather-medium-classic-bag


----------



## Sophia

lmg88 said:


> Thank you so much, appreciate your expert eye!
> 
> Do you have a POV on this one? https://hardlyeverwornit.com/products/tan-leather-medium-classic-bag


Cannot access the listing as it's already sold.


----------



## Sophia

laurelp73 said:


> Hi, all! What fun to find you here!!!  Hey, am I really not allowed to ask for authentication of a bag I’ve already purchased? I love her and will keep her no matter what, but I have never seen anything similar after searching before purchasing (maybe in 2020???) so would love to know if any of you know about her. She’s a seau sangle, but sooooo much smaller than either of the 2 common sizes, yet with all the outside pockets of the large version. Thanks for sharing any knowledge you have, hive mind!!!


I will gladly authenticate bags you have previously purchased


----------



## lmg88

Sophia said:


> Cannot access the listing as it's already sold.


Ah ok - have found a few others! If you have time would love your thoughts.

1- http://www.fashionphile.com/product-1102703

2- http://www.fashionphile.com/product-965560

3- http://www.fashionphile.com/product-1090474


----------



## Sophia

lmg88 said:


> Ah ok - have found a few others! If you have time would love your thoughts.
> 
> 1- http://www.fashionphile.com/product-1102703
> 
> 2- http://www.fashionphile.com/product-965560
> 
> 3- http://www.fashionphile.com/product-1090474


For future reference, please do post one at a time on here. If you have multiple listings to authenticate, feel free to PM me and I will respond when I have time.


----------



## lmg88

Sophia said:


> For future reference, please do post one at a time on here. If you have multiple listings to authenticate, feel free to PM me and I will respond when I have time.


My apologies! I don’t seem to have ability to view your profile or PM you. I can post these links separately if easier.


----------



## Sophia

lmg88 said:


> My apologies! I don’t seem to have ability to view your profile or PM you. I can post these links separately if easier.


No worries! All 3 bags from FP are authentic!


----------



## lmg88

Sophia said:


> No worries! All 3 bags from FP are authentic!


Oh so helpful, thank you! I was curious because the camel colour looks much deeper than what I have seen elsewhere.


----------



## Sophia

lmg88 said:


> Oh so helpful, thank you! I was curious because the camel colour looks much deeper than what I have seen elsewhere.


The Camel and the Burgundy Classic have all differed in terms of color shade through the years. Especially in the earlier years of the bag and also with the new logo ones.


----------



## jenny_77

Hi! 
I bought a Celine mini luggage preloved, and have never suspected it to not be authentic. But I'm thinking of selling it, and want to make sure it is authentic. And then I discovered something strange with regards to the date code, which seems to have numbers that do not make sense with regards to digit 2 and 4 being 02, which cannot be the production year. So I would be so grateful to have your opinion. Enclosing pictures here, as I have not listed it yet. 
Truly appreciate your opinion on this, as I definitely would NOT want to sell a fake purse to anyone.


----------



## Sophia

jenny_77 said:


> Hi!
> I bought a Celine mini luggage preloved, and have never suspected it to not be authentic. But I'm thinking of selling it, and want to make sure it is authentic. And then I discovered something strange with regards to the date code, which seems to have numbers that do not make sense with regards to digit 2 and 4 being 02, which cannot be the production year. So I would be so grateful to have your opinion. Enclosing pictures here, as I have not listed it yet.
> Truly appreciate your opinion on this, as I definitely would NOT want to sell a fake purse to anyone.
> View attachment 5671232
> View attachment 5671233
> View attachment 5671235
> View attachment 5671236
> View attachment 5671238
> View attachment 5671239


This bag is a replica.


----------



## lmg88

Sophia, what are your thoughts on this one?





						Classic leather crossbody bag Celine Brown in Leather - 25233232
					

Buy your classic leather crossbody bag Celine on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Classic leather crossbody bag Celine Brown in Leather available. 25233232




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## jenny_77

Sophia said:


> This bag is a replica.


Thank you


----------



## alyyy0

Hello,


First time poster, forever lurker. I wanted to ask if this Celine Classic, that I have been eyeing FOREVER, is authentic or not. Seller says he got if from a thrift store and since he’s a bag seller, he just knows it’s authentic lol. Please please, let me know if it’s authentic or not. Thank you in advance!


Item: Celine Classic Box Bag
Listing Number: Found on depop
Seller: nOtkyle
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/wilheim-phoebe-philo-era-classic-bag/ 


Comments:


----------



## alyyy0

Another one! I am obsessed with this color way, please tell me this is real!

Celine Classic Tan Canvas Box Leather Gold Horsebit Clutch Crossbody Bag
Seller: sarahgallo924
From Poshmark - https://posh.mk/Qg2xPb9uNvb


----------



## Ploppam

Hi
Could somebody please help me authenticate this handbag? 

I don’t know the name of this bag. It is listed as Celine Horse-bit bag. 

Seller: A Retro Tale
Link:https://aretrotale.com/product/celine-horse-bit-bag/


----------



## Ploppam

Ploppam said:


> Hi
> Could somebody please help me authenticate this handbag?
> 
> I don’t know the name of this bag. It is listed as Celine Horse-bit bag.
> 
> Seller: A Retro Tale
> Link:https://aretrotale.com/product/celine-horse-bit-bag/


Here are some additional pictures, including one of the «made in Italy» stamp.


----------



## Sophia

alyyy0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> First time poster, forever lurker. I wanted to ask if this Celine Classic, that I have been eyeing FOREVER, is authentic or not. Seller says he got if from a thrift store and since he’s a bag seller, he just knows it’s authentic lol. Please please, let me know if it’s authentic or not. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Celine Classic Box Bag
> Listing Number: Found on depop
> Seller: nOtkyle
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/wilheim-phoebe-philo-era-classic-bag/
> View attachment 5671726
> 
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 5671728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671730


Fake


----------



## bagaholica

Hi There! I’ve purchased my very first preowned Celine bag and I am so excited as I just love the look of it so much! I am praying hard that it is authentic! Hope you can help me
Authenticate it from the listing otherwise I’ll post more pictures when it arrives! Thank you 

Item Name: CELINE Hand Bag  Black Leather 1617384
Item Number: 295412748709
Seller ID: japan_monoshare 
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2954127487...pR0zVCg42OMVAdeqMHnZxGjrQ=|tkp:Bk9SR7Cs-YWlYQ


----------



## alyyy0

Sophia said:


> Fake


Sophia, thank you so much! Can I ask how you were able to point out it was fake? Sorry, I'm pretty new to this


----------



## alyyy0

Sophia said:


> Fake


Hello, Sophia! Thank you for your response. Can I ask what are the things you looked for to deem it fake? I would like to know for the future! Thank you again


----------



## Sophia

alyyy0 said:


> Hello, Sophia! Thank you for your response. Can I ask what are the things you looked for to deem it fake? I would like to know for the future! Thank you again


Without going into too much detail, I concentrate on the logo and the made in Italy stamp.


----------



## Sophia

bagaholica said:


> Hi There! I’ve purchased my very first preowned Celine bag and I am so excited as I just love the look of it so much! I am praying hard that it is authentic! Hope you can help me
> Authenticate it from the listing otherwise I’ll post more pictures when it arrives! Thank you
> 
> Item Name: CELINE Hand Bag  Black Leather 1617384
> Item Number: 295412748709
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/295412748709?hash=item44c7f8d1a5:g:4hIAAOSw5L5jl~En&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoKtcmBU+mnYQzVxjKNksHP7ILGpYy5wodTqG2P6cVYeK9eMISmCmQH2zbbHlnOkCRFC/sKmeOdk8bBYllOYzySaYCnXpapKfz69VvGYUrVmVX1kFTLuFRNHuKcaeZYTEia/qgc6Pb2CH4Ahjudw79oYfFQqMTbrPqDQ1fs74fb7A/fbVin+EKumdE7ThCDpR0zVCg42OMVAdeqMHnZxGjrQ=|tkp:Bk9SR7Cs-YWlYQ


Authentic


----------



## kkx2

Hi! I am about to get my first Celine, would appreciate if you could authenticate this mini belt bag. Thank you!!

Source: Hong Kong reseller of pre-loved bags


----------



## purplehibiscus

Hello! Thinking of purchasing this one pre loved from Depop--thoughts on authenticity? Thanks in advance! 








						Celine Nano luggage leather handbag baby light pink,... - Depop
					

Celine Nano luggage leather handbag baby light pink, drummed calf.  Comes with strap.   Height : 21 cm. Width : 20 cm-28 cm. Depth : 9.5 cm. Handle :... - Sold by @iriszhangy_




					www.depop.com


----------



## Sophia

kkx2 said:


> Hi! I am about to get my first Celine, would appreciate if you could authenticate this mini belt bag. Thank you!!
> 
> Source: Hong Kong reseller of pre-loved bags
> 
> View attachment 5675325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675336


Authentic. For reference: this is the Mini Belt Bag in Burgundy Supersoft Calfskin.


----------

